# Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

Nachts geht einem immer allerhand durch den kopf ,und morgens stehst du da und würdest gerne mit jemande,erfahrungen austauschen.im Trööt MS Langeland wer is noch dabei, sind soviele Themen diskutiert wurden,und wir sind dabei eigendlich vom Thema Langeland ganzschön abgekommen,da hab ich mir gedacht .diesen trööt ins leben zu rufen . Hier kann jeder mitschreiben der möchte, schmeißt auch ruhig mal was lustiges rein. Ich hoffe der mod lässt diesen Trööt hier bestehen und verschiebt ihn nicht in die Laberecke.Denn hier soll es rein ums Meeresangeln gehen. Und bitte bleibt Fair zu einander auch wenn mal einem etwas nicht passt.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy, 
das ist eine sehr gute Sache, son Laberthread :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris
 die erfahrung hat gezeigt das,man super freundschaften nur in solch einem Trööt schaffen kann ,hier gibt es immer antworten oder tips . und jeder hat die möglichkeit auch mal ein wenig zu dingen zu labern wo er sich anderswo nicht traut.weil er der meinung iss dort sind nur spezies am werk.habe in der letzten zeit sehr viele leutz beobachtet die bei uns waren und schon einigezeit angemeldet waren aber noch nie etwas geschrieben haben.hier können sie sich warmlaufen. 
Übrigens danke für deinen Tollen.... MEERESANGLER FRÜHSCHNACK TEAM :vik:

so dirk hat sich ja nu auch gemeldet er kömmt mit mutti.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd wahrscheinlich allein aufschlagen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach kein Sche iß iss sie wech oder wat |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist zumindest ihr plan :q  #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu aber mal was anderes :vik:
Ich sach mal so, jetzt kann ich wann ich will...#:
Und den Fisch kann ich auch allein weghauen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na hoffen wir mal das beste ,mein kumpel hat es auch gerade durch. zu ihm sagte ich .Wenn sie hunger bekommt,kommt sie wieder.und so war es 3 wochen Später klingelte das Handy und er durfte Samstag Umzug Fahren,wieder da Heim.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> so nu aber mal was anderes :vik:
> Ich sach mal so, jetzt kann ich wann ich will...#:
> Und den Fisch kann ich auch allein weghauen |supergri



Nichdat du mir jetzt Seemann wirst und immer an deck schläfst bis es morgens wieder Rausgeht.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na toll, das sind ja rosige Aussichten |uhoh:
naja bis jetzt is noch nichts durch |evil:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen... eher Mahlzeit,denn ich bin schon lange wach ;-)
Hab auch schon den ersten Kaffe hinter mir , war schon fleissig und habe einen Flohmarkt eröffnet : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1469084#469084

Nu schmeiss ich noch den Jung aus dem Bett,fahre ehrenamtlich was tun und dann Mittag brutzeln für die Familie, dann Faschingsvorbereitungen für heute Nachmittag ..... eigentlich dürfte ich hier garnet rumhängen,  Ihr haltet mich hier nur vonne Arbeit ab  ;-)

EUCH ALLEN NOCH `NEN SCHÖNEN MORGEN !!!


Uli


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Nichdat du mir jetzt Seemann wirst und immer an deck schläfst bis es morgens wieder Rausgeht.:q


 
Genau so wollte ich es machen #6  |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach wird sich schonwieder beruhigen sie iss doch einiges gewohnt. Komisch meine merkt wenn ich anfange zu zittern .dann sagt sie schon von alleine nu pack deine sachen und fahr ans wasser iss ja nich auszuhalten mit dir:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Genau so wollte ich es machen #6  |muahah:



oh oh hoffendlich wirds bald wärmer ,tust mir jetzt schon leid .wird ganzschön kühl nats da draußen:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Ach wird sich schonwieder beruhigen sie iss doch einiges gewohnt. Komisch meine merkt wenn ich anfange zu zittern .dann sagt sie schon von alleine nu pack deine sachen und fahr ans wasser iss ja nich auszuhalten mit dir:q


 
Ich dachte eigentlich man hätte inzwischen auch ein bischen feingefühl entwickelt


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh oh hoffendlich wirds bald wärmer ,tust mir jetzt schon leid .wird ganzschön kühl nats da draußen:vik:


 
Das paßt schon, mein Sturmstrand-anzug hält einiges ab #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ulrich 
dat tut uns aber leid das wir dich von der arbeit abhalten.aber iss doch noch früh am morgen ein käffschen geht noch.
wünsch dir auch ein angenehmen tag ,ich muß auch gleich wieder aufs dach.

greez andy


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wünsch dir auch ein angenehmen tag ,ich muß auch gleich wieder aufs dach.
> 
> greez andy



Erinner mich nich daran,da müsste ich auch noch was richten |evil: 


Uli


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau denn man ran, ich will auch gleich los, mal schnell den Zahnartzt beehren und einen kleinen Zahn ziehen lassen wenn nötig. 

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Warte den nächsten sturm ab und lass die versicherung erstmal ran:vik:

feiene sachen haste da zu verkäufeln. wenn die ma heute nich noch weg sind.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> jau denn man ran, ich will auch gleich los, mal schnell den Zahnartzt beehren und einen kleinen Zahn ziehen lassen wenn nötig.
> 
> Bis denn
> Gruß Chris




hilfe nich ziehen mein zahnarzt sacht immer dat iss allet reparabel, er iss finne und versteht was davon son super medizinmann hatte ich noch garnich. wurzelbehandlung absolut ohne schmerzen. das hat was zu bedeuten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

O bitte, keine Wurzelbehandlung, dann raus damit der ist auch sowieso schon platt.naja mal sehen


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Warte den nächsten sturm ab und lass die versicherung erstmal ran:vik:



Iss nur ein kleines,neues Dach (Kellerabgang) welches grad neue Pappe bekommen hatte ... nu iss die Pappe wieder wech ;-)



andy0209 schrieb:


> feiene sachen haste da zu verkäufeln. wenn die ma heute nich noch weg sind.



will ja hoffen das die weggehen,brauche mal wieder Platz .... und Ebay hab ich keinen Bock drauf,auch wenn ich da mehr bekommen könnte.

Uli


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris hab dich nich so biste nen mann oder ne maus:q

@ ullrich neues dach und pappe wech schlecht geschweißt oder iss es der wandanschluß? kannst ja mal bescheid geben vilt kann ich dir ein tip geben .
bo ey find ich auch nich mehr so prickelnd.

so denn bis denne angenehmen tach alle 

grezz
andy


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy : Ursache iss Faulheit,hatte erste Schicht genagelt und dann Pause genmacht .... bevor ich die zweite Schicht kleben konnte und den Wandanschlüß hergestellt hatte,kam der Wind ;-)
Nich weiter schlimm,sind nur 3 QM.


Uli


----------



## Goettinger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen euch alle von hier aus der Kaserne! 
nich schlecht das es jetzt hier sonen trööt gibt..dann hat man morgens um die zeit wenigstens auch schonmal was zu tun..


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Super Idee dieser Tröööööt



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui, da muss ich ja jetzt morgens echt en Stündy früher ausm Bett fallen... Tut mir glaube ganz gut!!!
Will doch auch bissl mitschnacken morgens! :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk 
ja hau rein, jeder ist hier morgens wilkommen #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....sachma iss bei euch auch die Ansicht hier so verzerrt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @dirk
> ja hau rein, jeder ist hier morgens wilkommen #6


nich nur morgens chris auch mittags und abens uns nachts und so weiter


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ....sachma iss bei euch auch die Ansicht hier so verzerrt?


wat für ansicht iss denn verzerrt fynn|uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Forumsansicht :q 
Sehe oben 1-2 Postings, dann kommt ersma mind. eine Seite gar nix und dann kommen die anderen Postings unter der grünen Leiste links.


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mmh die dritte seite ist bis jetzt wunderbar..aber 1-2 ist völlig verzerrt -.-


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo das proble hab ich auch|evil:

ich vermuet,der dorschchris hat was mit der signatur:vik:,denn wenn er als erstes schreibt dann gehts abwärts:c


ich wär auf jeden fall bei euertour dabei muss ja fynn nochma das dorschen erklären|rolleyes,irgentwer meint er habe noch plätze im wagen?wäre nen super angebot#h

mfg philipp


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> jo das proble hab ich auch|evil:
> 
> ich vermuet,der dorschchris hat was mit der signatur:vik:,denn wenn er als erstes schreibt dann gehts abwärts:c



Richtig....wo du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf  

Freu mich schon auf deine Nachhilfe im dorschen  Wobei ich es echt mal nötig hätte, Nachhilfe im Jiggen zu bekommen.
Habe jetzt 2 Jahre fast nur Solo gefischt, dat läuft wunderbar, aber dat jiggen will noch nicht so richtig...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joah ich ahbe mir extra ne jiggerrute geholt.
dann zeig ich dir meine super jigvorfächer|wavey:

solo fisch ich nur selten,fast immer mit nem beifänger drüber:k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab chris mal nepn geschickt irgendwas haut da tatsächlich nicht hin,bei mir sehen aber nur seine beiträge etwas aus der bahn gerutscht aus.

@ junger dorschler

mußt du mal dirk ne pn schicken zwecks mitfahrgelegenheit und platz reservieren auf der langeland nich vergessen! unsere plätze sind voll.

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo das mit der mitfahrgelegenheit regelt sich schon

soll ich die selber reservieren??

steh einwenig auf dem schlauch#t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah leuts hatte gerade mal die navi leiste aktiviert dann iss es bei mir auch so ,nehmt die mal raus dann siehts gut aus.ganz unten links. hab aber chris schon geschriebe das er mal nachschaut was da falsch gelaufen iss.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
wegen der Ansicht vermute ich mal das die Sig von Dorschchris zu breit ist. 
Wählt mal ganz unten einen anderen Style. ZB AB neu ohne Nav. oder AB classic. Dann gehts einigermaßen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie du stehst ein wenig auf dem schlauch;+ komm doch ma runter da nee mal im ernst. dirk hatte doch gestern geschrieben er hat noch zwei plätze frei im pkw kraftfahrzeugwagen|supergri auf der langeland mußt du schon selber einen platz ordern iss doch nur ein telefonat.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aso nee,wollte nur das mit dem reservieren wissen!!

wäre es chlimm wenn mein dad mitkommt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann dein dad denn nicht fahren?
und warum soll es schlimm sein;+ das langeland team freut sich über jeden besucher ,nehme ich mal an.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk 
feierabend:vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann dein dad denn nicht fahren?
> .



was meinste warum ich frage ob er mitkommen kann#h#c#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk wird sich sicher gleich dazu äussern.
ich kann dazu nichts sagen meine karre iss voll.

achso nu hab ich geschnallt dein dad fährt dann .türlich kann er mit bei sein.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ benny wie kommst du darauf das ich etwas gegen dich habe,
wenn dir das so vorkommt nehm es nich so ernst .jeder sieht die welt mit anderen augen.

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ so, jetzt hab ichs geschnallt! Hier seid ihr also...:q 
Ich schreib mir nebenan nen Wolf und keiner antwortet!
Komm gleich wieder, muss nur mal kurz mit den Kurzen toben!!!

CU


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut andy
Kam mir so vor



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo schreibste denn??|kopfkrat


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man könnte ja bald schon überlegen, ob für den besgaten Termin nicht der gesamte Kutter gechartert wrden sollte, oder?
Kommen ja täglich mehr dazu.



Gruß Benny


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich nehm mal an im Langeland trööööööööt
Und du komm mal wieder bei Msn online und schick mir meine Jigs :vik: 



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ benny mußt nich alles so ernst nehmen.
@ dirk 
das hat aber gedauert |kopfkrat haste nen aal geraucht oder wat:vik: andreas zimmermann iss wallerspezi wenn du dem über den weg läufst gleich anlabern der verzählt dir wie du den großen  bekommst. lass uns ruhig hier alles belabern was nich in den langeland trööt gehört sonst wird der wieder ellen lang,und keiner schaut mehr durch ausser wir natürlich:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh gott....geht ja hin und her hier |kopfkrat 

@Benny
im Langeland Tröööd hab ich was dazu geschrieben, ob ich was gegen dich habe |wavey: 

@Philipp 

ne war leider nicht bei der Tour dabei, war krank...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine zeit muss noch ha´s machen,aber komm nicht vom pc weg...:vik:
naja ich meld mich mal ab:r


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn

wie gehts eigentlich tom und konsorten??

also auch der Doubletten-doktor und dieser "aaltyp"^^

warste mit denen nochma los?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt eine vollcharter draus zu machen wird nich mehr klappen ,ausserdem währe es von vorteil doch die nacht danach dazubleiben wegen der gemütlichen um die häuser zieh aktion.:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doubletten paule  

Alle zum Mefofischen ...

Mmh Klaus..den habe ich letztes Jahr im Dezember mal beim MeFofischen getroffen. Aber bei Blinker Treffen ist er ja eigentlich immer dabei.
Die nächste Tour da wird auch net mehr lange dauern, denke mal bummelig im Mai wirds wieder Zeit. Dann sieht man die ganzen Jungs auch mal wieder aufm Kutter


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok.
Also ich melde mich dann die Tage ob ich auch dabei bin.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo bin jetzt ja auch wieder aktiver im blinkerforum dabei,aml sehen vll ergibt ich da mal wieder was:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was iss nu los ? benny dir hat einer die signatur umgeschrieben:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LOL, Benny Was ist denn mit deiner Signatur passiert!!!|kopfkrat 
Kann das sein, dass du leicht gekränkt bist???

@Andy,

Denk net immer so böse von mir!!! Das tut mir doch auch weh!!! 

Kinder brauchen halt auch mal Aufmerksamkeit...
Außerdem bin ich eben 50 Km umsonst zu meinem Angelpatrone gefahren. so ne Gurkerei braucht halt auch bissl Zeit!!!
Aber ich muss sagen, je länger mer hier im Board schreibt, desto öfter will man gucken was die anderen schreiben und vor allem, wer alles schreibt!!! Leicht suchtangehaucht!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|jump:  geht mir auch so hab ja morgens immer 1 stunde und abens wenn ich nach hause komme so bis um 10 dann kommt frauchen erst von der arbeit. letztens hat sie gefragt wo ich den rechner ausgeschaltet habe .wie jetzt willste deine familie schon verlassen.|supergri so kann das gehen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, nenn den Thread doch ganz klein bissl um!!!
Wie wärs mit Meeresangler-Rund um die Uhr-Team...  
Einer is immer da!!!

Goiler Trööt is das den de da angefangen hast!!!#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo ich bin auch dauernd am aktualisieren... |kopfkrat 

So ich verabschiede mich jetzt...evtl. guck ich morgen früh nochmal rein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der ausschlaggebende punkt war ja chris seine signatur da dachte ich mir weil wir morgens von 6-7,15 uhr imma hier sind nenn ihn einfach so.ausserdem weißt du wann andere aufstehen:q.
@fynn nich eventuell wir bestehen darauf|jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee, verlassen wird die nich!!!
Hab Gott sei Dank, nach langem Suchen, endlich ein Mädel was angeln gut findet...
Die geb ich nie wieder her!
Und die Zwerge sind auch gut geraten. Wenn die bissl nach Vaddern kommen, dann werden das zwei Vollblutangler! :vik: 

Was schafft dein Mädel? Dass die so lang on Tour ist...


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Plagen ins Bett bring!!!

Bis gleich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die gute arbeitet quasi für süchtige|uhoh: inner spielhalle:q:q:q

jau meine iss auch völlig tollerant ,besser iss auch.die jacht mich zum wasser wenn sie merkt ich werd zittrig ,im sommer sind wir meist jedes we bei uns am teich zum angeln, und sie hat auch gefallen gefunden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> letztens hat sie gefragt wo ich den rechner ausgeschaltet habe .wie jetzt willste deine familie schon verlassen.|supergri so kann das gehen :q



@ Dirk
da haste wohl was falsch verstanden,sie meint das board als familie !!!! wo ich abens den rechner ausgetan hab.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Board wird erst recht nimmer verlassen!!! Hätt nie im Leben gedacht, hier soviele nette Leutz kennen zu lernen!:q :q :q 

Doch leider muss ich euch für heut Abend ne Zeit verlassen. Hab meinen Arbeitskollegen für morgen meinen weltberühmten Heringssalat versprochen.
Da sind jetzn zwei große Schüsseln zu füllen... 

Vielleicht schaff ichs ja morgen früh mal aufzustehen!!! |uhoh: 
Ansonsten guck ich nachher auch noch mal rein, vielleicht is ja noch einer da...

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar bin morgen früh schon 5,15 uhr hier muß um 7 mit nen lkw ne hebebühne holen ,und dann iss vollsperrung :vik: weil ich da in 28 metern rumschaukel über de street.

bis denne andy

endlich mal wieder bewegung unter de füße|laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viertel nach *FÜNF!!! *
Andy, das ist ne absolute Tiefschlafphase!!!:q |uhoh: :q |schlaf: 
Selbst beim Nachtangeln penn ich da meist hemmungslos weg!!!
Versuch viertel vor sechs da zu sein...
So, jetzt schnell Heringe schnibbeln!!!

Bis denne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast mich auf ne gute idee gebracht werd ich auch mal am we machen ,,,, ausschlafen:q:q:q:q neeee heringssalat.:q
denn ma gutes gelingen.

greez 
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooo

gerade darüber geschrieben,wie denn platon über die Liebe dachte|evil:

bin wieder da#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wie dachte er? ich kenn nur den film:q


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kenne beides nciht:vik: 
Was isn das?



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zum erste keine ahnung ,zum zweiten iss ein genialer kriegsfilm vietnamkrieg und heißt platoon


ps oder antikriegsfilm


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so danke




Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm meine bayern sind gerade am abka*****:v

3:1 für real


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik:


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och Phillipp nicht traurig sein.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

will man mich hier veräppeln:m|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> will man mich hier veräppeln:m|kopfkrat



nöööö warum;+


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich auch nicht
Tut mir echt leid
Nein abere andres gesehn, muss doch auch mal ne deutsche Mannschaft INternational erfolgreich sein, oder??



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

liegt madrid nich in italien|kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau,italienisch spanien nur schummler und verräter dort:vik:


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stimmt

Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:madrid da war doch wat spanisch italien deutsch intenational ,naja london iss ja auch gleich bei tokio zumindest so quasi|muahah:

nur ums klarzustellen ich weiß schon das madrid die hauptstadt von spanien iss:vik:


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LooooooL



Gruß Benny


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So bin dann mal weg für heute
Bis morgen



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo bis denne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar und immer schön aufpassen morgen in der schule,dann wirste auch mal schlosser lernen und als dachdecker enden:vik:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
der Anfangsgedanke war echt ok.


> Ich hoffe der mod lässt diesen Trööt hier bestehen und verschiebt ihn nicht in die Laberecke.Denn hier soll es rein ums Meeresangeln gehen. Und bitte bleibt Fair zu einander auch wenn mal einem etwas nicht passt.


Aber nun geht es schon seit 5 Seiten rein gar nicht mehr ums Meeresangeln. Warum chatet ihr allesamt nicht. Ist doch viel einfacher. Ihr könnt euch im AB Chat sogar einen eigenen Raum einrichten. Ist doch viel entspannender als hier ständig aktualisieren zu müssen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

büdde nicht verschieben,wir werden uns auch ganz brav übers meeresangeln unterhalten:vik:#6


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hat sich irgendwie so ergeben.
Aber man kann ja was dran ändern.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ meeresangler 
hast recht wird aber auch nur die anfangsphase sein morgen wird es mit sicherheit schon ruhiger,und es wird sich auch wieder ums angeln drehen zumindest weitesgehens.

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denke auch,dass es daran liegt dass es so lange kein richtigen laberthread für meeresangler mehr gab.

aber back to topic:

was meint ihr,warum sind die dorschfänge in letzter zeit so schlecht?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so und nu iss bettgehzeit.
bis morgen in aller frische.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ab 31 märz sind die fischer wieder im hafen,dann schauen wir mal was dann passiert.ich möchte mich momentan noch nicht so auf diese ganze klima situation einlassen.ich denke es liegt wirklich an der agressiven überfischung der fangflotte.aber naja ich kann mich auch täuschen. die ganzen schwärme sind völlig ausseinander gerissen.es wird ja gefangen blos leider mal hier ein fisch und mal da ein fisch. sicher ist der klimawandel auch ein punkt aber so heftig ????????


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@M-S
büdde lass laufen :m 

Mmh Dorschfänge.
Ich kann mich an keinen guten Winter erinnern, dann kommt noch der ewige Südwestwind dazu (Anfang Oktober bis Anfang Februar) und joa...so haben sich die Schwärme ziemlich aufgespalten. Fürn Kutter natürlich ne sehr sher schlechte Situation.

Die Troller haben sich doch vor n paar Wochen noch regelrecht besackt mit guten Dorschen. 

Ich sehe das noch nicht so kritisch, wenn die Schleppnetzfischer 2 Wochen Ruhe gegeben haben, gitbs wieder große Schwärme :l


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hoff ich doch.
14.04 werden sie ostsee überschwemmen:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin allerseits
ihr habs gut alle noch schön am |schlafen und ich muß hier mein kaffeee alleine schlürfen:q

also ich kann mich noch an fänge errinnern da haben wir auch im winter noch ganz gut gefangen zwischen 5-8 stück waren immer in der kiste,aber bald kommt das frühjahr und dann sind alle wieder glücklich ,wollen wir zumindest mal glauben.:q leider sind die kutter dann auch wieder schön voll.wird zeit das mein boot fertig wird,aber die zeit die ich dazu brauch und etwas höhere temperaturen währen auch nich schlecht.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, ja sorry ist wohl meine Signatur gewesen |rotwerden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin chris 
jau nu haut dat wieder hin:vik:

und alle sind glücklich:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|peinlich es Ding aber paßt ja nun wieder

Hab mir die Forellen-Rute mal angeguckt, sehr geil.is gekauft, hab bis jetzt nur Stekruten bis 2,40, das bringts einfach nicht das schleift dauernd das Vorfach am Boden!


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

konnte noch nicht alles lesen was ihr Gestern so geschrieben habt, aber wird das hier zur Kuschelecke |pftroest: , oder was |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

super mit der rute aber wie gesagt versuch die 4,10m zu bekommen.kuschelecke :q na gib mal den jungen auch ne chance:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja 4,10 klingt gut #6 

Wann wird dein Boot den voraussichtlich fertig werden?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|laola:52 tage ,1248 h ,74880 min ,4492800 sec |laola:


dann gehts wieder los:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ja 4,10 klingt gut #6
> 
> Wann wird dein Boot den voraussichtlich fertig werden?



sobald es etwas wärmer wird geht es mit dem laminat weiter lacke sind schon alle da ,denke mal vorrausichtlich ende april fertich. hab sonst meine halle mit gas geheizt iss aber zu teuer und zu viel temp schwankungen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vlt. auch schon früher, was sag ich, unbedingt nochmal früher!!! :g


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,moin .... alles an Bord ?


Uli


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ... und zu viel temp schwankungen.


 
das wird sich Anfang März hoffentlich erledigt haben #6  da wirds endlich wieder Warm. :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> vlt. auch schon früher, was sag ich, unbedingt nochmal früher!!! :g



wat #d vor dem 14 gibt nich mehr dorsche ärgern|evil: der antragsabgabe termin iss abgelaufen |abgelehn:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> das wird sich Anfang März hoffentlich erledigt haben #6  da wirds endlich wieder Warm. :vik:



OPTIMIST so mag ich dich:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat #d vor dem 14 gibt nich mehr dorsche ärgern|evil: der antragsabgabe termin iss abgelaufen |abgelehn:q


 
Ich sag mal so |bla: bis zum 14.03 könnt ich ja noch gut aber dann noch mal 30tage


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ulrich
sicher alles wieder fit im schritt:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Moin,moin .... alles an Bord ?
> 
> 
> Uli


 
Moin #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so |bla: bis zum 14.03 könnt ich ja noch gut aber dann noch mal 30tage



tja pech gehabt sie hatten lange genug zeit den antrag einzureichen|evil: so nu hab ich auch mal bürokrat gespielt,man macht das laune werd mich morgen sofort im ordnungsamt bewerben |jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#4 |motz: |splat:


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin :vik: 

boah so früh...:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen |gaehn: , alle aus dem Bett gefallen ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh oh haupsache das mit dem entern bekommt keiner in den falschen hals .schick mir mal die tel nr vom angelladen in laboe.
kannste ja hier reinschreiben dann haben die anderen die auch gleich.


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...wie jeden morgen...

und gleich ab zur Schule #d 

@andy
was issn das fürn boot?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nanü soviel frühaufsteher hab ich hier ja noch nie gesehen bzw im letzten trööt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...wie jeden morgen...
> 
> und gleich ab zur Schule #d
> 
> ...



4,10 halbgleiter 180 breit schöner angelkutter soll aber ende des jahres weg will mir was schickeres holen


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh oh haupsache das mit dem entern bekommt keiner in den falschen hals .schick mir mal die tel nr vom angelladen in laboe.
> kannste ja hier reinschreiben dann haben die anderen die auch gleich.


 

Ich änder das auch gerne ab, aber mir is wie Brett vorm Kopf #q  nichts eingefallen :q , später wenn ich wach bin |gaehn: werd ich mich nochmal darüber hermachen! :vik: 

Förde-Angelshop Tel. 04343/7819, aber besser morgens anrufen!!#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....und der hat nur noch SA und So auf #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> 4,10 halbgleiter 180 breit schöner angelkutter soll aber ende des jahres weg will mir was schickeres holen


 

Wie ende des Jahres weg.. aber bis dahin :vik:  noch eine oder zwei kleine Touren #d  oder nich :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So männer ich muß los 
wünsch euch einen angenehmen tag

bis später
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ....und der hat nur noch SA und So auf #c


 
No #d  der hat jeden Tag auf wenn die Kutter rausfahren, bin sonst immer unter der Woche dort dann macht er auch auf


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> So männer ich muß los
> wünsch euch einen angenehmen tag
> 
> bis später
> ...


 

auch so... #6

heute schon so früh weg ;+

bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh als ich mit der Blauort draußen war, stand dran: Öffnungszeiten Sa und So 6.30 - 7.30

#c 

So muss auch ...#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bis denn

Gruß Chris


----------



## Goettinger (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche nen guten Morgen! 
wenn ich nich schon zu spät dran bin für euch ;-)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo moin erstma,scheint ja niemand hier zu sein...|uhoh:

was ist denn eure lieblingslänge bei den Pilken?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin bin schon einweilchen zu hause mußte aber erstmal bei thomas kobiak inner tanke anrufen.

also ich fische 3,00 Black star   3,15 Balzer Matrix  3,30 meter  Berkley ssgs  |uhoh: und morgen vlt noch was anderes da ich arbeitsmäßig in berlin bin,und mal gleich bei angelcenter vorbeischau.:q

@ Goettinger da mußt du wohl ein wenig früher aufstehen.:q

gruß andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bischte auch immer in der tanke?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee iss doch ein wenig weit nur um mal ein paar sachen zu kaufen wenn ich was brauch schick ich einfach chris meinen wunschzettel.:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3,10m Softpilk
3,30m Black Star zum Jiggen  

mMn auch perfekte Längen #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das iss ja nu mal so jeder der mit seinen ruten zurecht kommt hat auch die perfekte länge.#c oder.
@ fynn endlich mal einer der die black star hat .welche haste denn?


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop Andy so isses #6 
Nebenbei bin ich auch recht groß, daher lieber längere Ruten 

Ähm hab die ganz neue, und damit wars ja leider auch die letzte Auflage :c,  Black Star Titanium Light Pilk 50-180gr und 3,30m. 
Wg hört sich zwar relativ wenig ab, aber ich sag dir, die wirft die 180gr auch lcoker :q 
Fischt sich mit 125gr astrein.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

super ich hab noch den geilen alten blank 80-200gr komm auch bei jeder situation damit vollig goil klar selbst die 50gr pilker überhaupt kein thema .unser angeldealer hat die neue serie ja leider noch nicht,na wenn bis dahin nicht dann sehe ich sie ja bei dir und das noch in action. wollte mir eigendlich die 125 gr zulegen aber da die ruten ja noch nicht lieferbar waren hab ich notgedrungen die balzer matrix genommen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Biste dir sicher mit dem WG?

Ich mein es gab die immer nur in 50-180gr oder in 100-200gr. Die 100-200gr ist echt ein Brett und mir fast schon zu hart. 
Aber die 50-180gr ist echt die geilste Rute zum jiggen aufm Markt #6 
Bin auch echt froh, dass ich noch eine bekommen habe. Ist ja leider ausm Programm :c 
Zwar sau teuer die Rute, aber hey... :q 

Rute bis 125gr? 
Habe mir damals die Balzer Magna Princess Softpilk geholt, 35-135gr. Absolut geiler Blank. Fischt sich bis 90gr, aber bis 75gr ist perfekt.
Die fisch ich Solo mit ner 4000er Technium und 6er Whip, am Liebsten Pilker um 50gr. Ich sach dir, dat iss Spaß  :q 
Leider sind die Ringe nur am rosten #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau bin mir sicher 80-200gr stimmt die iss schon ganzschön hart aber vor 5 jahren war sie top,und ich hab mich so drann gewöhnt das ich bei allen situationen klar komme. und die hat noch nich einen kratzer#6 aber nu muß man ja mal etwas sachter pilken daher bin ich jetzt auch auf 125 gr gegangen ,und gleich noch eine hinterher mit 80 gr,hatte allerdings noch eine blue star mit 160gr allerdings war das net so der renner hab sie jetzt für gutes geld abgestoßen :q sah auch noch aus wie neu.

ps irgendwie bin ich mir doch jetzt nich so sicher ,ich flitz ma schnell in keller :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ist am 14. mal Rutentausch angesagt, wa? :vik: 

Eigentlich mag ich Cormoran Ruten ja überhaupt nicht, aber die Black Star Titanium Serie hat mich echt überzeugt. #6
Haste die neue Aspire Pilkrutenserie mal in der Hand gehabt? Mach das bloß nicht... :l 
Dann sind die nächsten 280€ wieder verplant :q 
Soooo eine geile Rute...
Aber ich bin versorgt...außer bei den Rollen |uhoh:  Die Technium hat so ihre Probleme mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen und die Quantum zum Jiggen...naja...

F


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da bin ich wieder hast recht 100-200 gr so kanns einem ergehen wenn mann nich jede woche zum pilken fährt:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee hab noch nix neues in der hand gehabt ausser die inliner von cormoran da haut es einen auch nach hinten wech ,frag mich jetzt blos nich wie die heißt aber hammergeile verarbeitung und absolut edeler blank da kommt vor mai auf alle fälle noch eine 20 lb rute fürs gelbe riff .:vik:

ich will mir morgen in berlin mal die penn captiva ansehen mal guckeen ob die wat taugt ansonsten wohl slammer


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo du gerade beim gelben Riff bist...
Habe letztens mal bei meinem örtlichen Dealer durch Zufall eine Dega T-Rex Metallica (?) Downrigger in der Hand gehabt.
20€ und meine :l 
Schön Köhler und Pollack :k 

Mmh die Penn Slammer ist nich so mein Ding, werde mir irgendwann wohl nochmal ne 6000er Twin Power holen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das iss doch mal ein geschäft . ja twin power wenn man mal eine günstig geschossen bekommt schlage ich wohl auch ohne zu überlegen zu:q , find die slammer auch nich gerade als schönheit aber das getriebe ist unverwüstlich und hammer kraftvoll.


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

M. in Kaki  
In regelmäßigen Abständen kriegste sie da echt günstig #6 

Mit dem Getriebe der Slammer haste wohl recht...Aber die kostet doch auch ordentlich was, oder?

Jetzt erstmal nebenbei die Assikids auf RTL angucken :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was guckst du denn da für sachen ????
jau werd dann auch mal schluß machen muß ja schon 2,30 uhr wieder aufstehen um 4 gehts los|gaehn: wird ein langer tach morgen.

könnt ja alle heut nacht gegen 3 uhr mal vorbeischauen ich bin dann hier|jump:

bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> könnt ja alle heut nacht gegen 3 uhr mal vorbeischauen ich bin dann hier|jump:


Ähm....nö :q 

Super Nanny und Erziehungscamp...echt lustig was es so für Typen gibt, die denken sie sind die coolsten 

Bis morgen denn...


----------



## BennyO (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja das ist wirklich Lustig. Seh mir das gerade auch an.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich fische meist nicht so lange Ruten:

ne competition Dorschspinn von Dega in 2.70m und mit nem wg von 60-95gr. wg zum Pilken:m

zum Jiggen habe ich eine eher leichte Rute,ne 3.30m shimano light pilk mit nem wg von max.125gr.,man kann aber auch super 150gr. Pilker werfen.:g
Habe sie auch nur wegen der schön weichen Spitze und dem harten Rückrat genommen


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Philipp

haste nen Grund für die weiche Spitze? #c Mir fällt so spontan keiner ein, der die rechtfertigen würde |kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zum Jiggen:

die vorsichten Bisse erkennt man besser,meiner Meinung nach|supergri

Wiederspricht zwar dem Faulenzerrutenprinzip,doch ich hatte vorher immer das Problem,dass ich holperigen Grund nicht von einem Biss unterscheiden konnte;+und das trotz Geflochtener|uhoh:


----------



## Macker (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@fynn du sagst ja du bist recht Groß.
Wenn du auch etwas Kraft hast dann Teste die Sportex Spinn 6
in 3,3om Fische Ich auch seit 2 Jahren.
Mein Händler will mir zwar immer was neues Verk.(iss ja auch sein Job) aber Ich sach immer die kann nichts was meine Sportex nich besser kann.
Habe mir vor ca 3 monaten bei 3 2 1 noch ne Nagelneue für 135€ geholt .
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin  männers 

wo seid ihr alle aufstehen iss zeit:vik:

moin chris wirst wohl ganzschön traurich sein muß aber heute leider schon um 4 zur arbeit, geht in die hauptstadt.

naja der eine oder andere wird dich nacher |pftroest: :q:q:q:q

man seh ich zerknittert aus iss ja echt ne unchristliche zeit zum wachwerden|uhoh:

na denn wünsch euch nen goilen tach.
greez
der andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ macker hast du die black star schonmal in der hand gehabt oder vlt gefischt,ich glaube du würdest auch nich tauschen,ich hab ja die 200gr 3,00m die iss schon der hammer aber fynn 3,30m mit 180gr ist wohl die geilste rute aus dieser serie.ich hoffe nur das der neue blank auch so eine granate iss, hab allerdings schon anderes gehört,aber das war nur eine meinung. will sie doch selber erstmal sehen und spüren:vik:

greez andy

vlt hab ich ja heute das glück das sie in börlin rumsteht


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,
bin auch dabei|wavey:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wolte hier nochma benny aller gute zum geburtstag gratulieren:vik:

alles gute dir#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin...

@andy
biste sicher, das du die Meinung über die Black Star *Titanium* gehört hast?
Da gibt es meinem Empfinden nach nämlich gar keinen Unterschied im Blank zwischen der alten und der neuen Auflage. 
Die ganz neue Black Star Pilk (halt ohne Titanium) fand ich net so gut. Iss die mit der Lowrider Beringung.
Gibt lediglich Ausstattungsunterschiede zwischen der alten Titanium Auflage und der neuen Titanium Auflage :vik: 

Die Titanium Serie ist ja leider ausm aktuellen Programm raus #d 

@Benny
Glückwunsch

@Philipp
war dat heute morgen ne Zusage zum Pilken, oder nur ne Nachricht das du hier im Thread bist?


Wer geht von euch iegentlich im Moment noch angeln? :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> @andy
> biste sicher, das du die Meinung über die Black Star *Titanium* gehört hast?



jup hab ich gehört weiß blos nich mehr wer mir das geflüstert hat.aber wie schon gesagt hab erst eine negative meinung gehört.negativ kann man es eigendlich auch nicht nennen ,es ging nur darum das der blank wohl nicht mehr so viel power haben soll. aber wie gesagt ich werd sie mir alleine mal unter die lupe nehmen. glaub das auch nicht so recht,weißt ja wie das iss dem einen passt das nich dem anderen das. so in berlin im havelcenter gibt es keinen angelladen war ich traurig :c

gruß andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee war nur ne aktivitätsansage|wavey:

meld mich sofort,wenn es klar geht:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ benny |schild-g:vik:


wann hatteste denn gestern oder wie?

greez andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee er hat heute:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh Andy...Ich hab mit 150gr vernünftig durchgezogen...Ging wunderbar  
Kann zwar weniger Power als die alte haben, aber trotzdem hat sie noch genug Power  

So mal als Beweis, dass es hier auch angelnde Leute im Thread gibt :q  Ist von heute Mittag...


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
hast gelesen was Sadako und Kollegen auf der Forelle eingesackt haben ? :m
Und ich sach noch laß mal zu Bernhard  Lecker Dorsche ziehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat schnackt man in Berlin?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werde mich auch am samstag dazu zählen können aber eher auf was friedliches


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> hast gelesen was Sadako und Kollegen auf der Forelle eingesackt haben ? :m
> Und ich sach noch laß mal zu Bernhard  Lecker Dorsche ziehen



moin chris nee hab ich noch nich bin gerade erst wieder rein,mach ich aber gleich,muß ja erstmal alles andere abarbeiten:q

@ fynn #6#rund kein weiteren komentar:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wat schnackt man in Berlin?



hör mich blos einer auf wieder keine penn rolle#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ fynn #6#rund kein weiteren komentar:vik:


 
aber ich muß nochmal das ist ja echt mega |peinlich     |laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hör mich blos einer auf wieder keine penn rolle#q


 

#d  ja ja das dicke *B* hat auch nur Angelläden wie Du und ich, oder was hör ich da zwischen den Zeilen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

äh wat iss mega|peinlich

zu sadako nun so wie es aussieht gibt es dochnoch fisch in der ostsee|schild-g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo las ich auch gerade,wahrscheinlich ist es in kiel besser als in hely town


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> #d  ja ja das dicke *B* hat auch nur Angelläden wie Du und ich, oder was hör ich da zwischen den Zeilen



kann dir grade nich folgen ,bin wohl doch etwas über|gaehn:t


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> äh wat iss mega|peinlich


 

ooops damit war der merkwürdige Thread gemeint....ich hab den Namen nicht mehr parat... auch etwas mit einem Angelkutter in Laboe #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann dir grade nich folgen ,bin wohl doch etwas über|gaehn:t


 

gibt in Berlin auch nichts besseres, oder? :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah ja wir haben ihn gerade als besucher#6 klink dich ruhig mit ein björn


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ah ja wir haben ihn gerade als besucher#6 klink dich ruhig mit ein björn


 
Wat #d nu hab ich auch den Faden verloren :q


ahh jetzt is schon klar! #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> gibt in Berlin auch nichts besseres, oder? :q


denk mal schon aber wir hatten keinen bock mehr nach falkensee zu fahren 16 stunden arbeitstag reicht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wat #d  nu hab ich auch den Faden verloren :q


nee iss alles i.o.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee iss alles i.o.


 

ja, ne, schon klar |rotwerden

Aber hier kriegt doch sicher jeder seine 2te Chance #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt hab ich den Faden hier völlig verloren #c 

die forelle war aber ne 55er und blitzeblank


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm ich kann euch irgentwie nicht folgen....#q

ps:
das ist mein 1000 beitrag:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine Verwirrung hat sich zum Glück wieder gelegt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na sicher ,kann jedem mal passieren.

und willste nu nochmal kurzfristig los ? ich schaff es leider nich wir haben aufträge ohne ende und ich muß mich glaube ich auch mal wieder um meine see kümmern wird ja langsam frühjahr.
was macht deine frau alles wieder:l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man chris jetzt haste ja was angestellt keiner weiß mehr was los iss:q sach ma willste nich mal alle aufklären :q ich habs ja nu schon geschnallt


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das ist mein 1000 beitrag:vik:


 

|schild-g Dann bist Du ab jetzt
*ANGLERBOARD-PREMIUM MEMBER *
*:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: *


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Man chris jetzt haste ja was angestellt keiner weiß mehr was los iss:q sach ma willste nich mal alle aufklären :q ich habs ja nu schon geschnallt


 

Och nöö, zu Langwierig, is ja auch egal  |supergri  #6 

Aber warum ist er den so abgedreht :q ich hab das gar nicht verstanden 

 #t


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

musste ich gleich mal übernehmen#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> musste ich gleich mal übernehmen#6


 

|muahah:  sehr geil #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Deine Signatur mag ich mir gar nicht angucken Philipp...#d dieses komische rot-weiß-blaue Zeichen da...nene :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leuts ich bin wech muß noch schnell duschen bevor lotte von der arbeit kommt. macht nich mehr so dolle bis morgen .chris morgen wieder gewohnte zeit#6

bis denne
gruß 
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Deine Signatur mag ich mir gar nicht angucken Philipp...#d dieses komische rot-weiß-blaue Zeichen da...nene :q


 

Ich hab da zum Glück keine beziehung zu, aber als Hamburger...#6  das ist konsequent  

jetzt wolln wir uns ma ein paar Feinde machen ....
Willst du Hamburg oben sehn, mußt Du die Tabelle drehn |supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

rischtisch#6

so läufts


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so leuts ich bin wech muß noch schnell duschen bevor lotte von der arbeit kommt. macht nich mehr so dolle bis morgen .chris morgen wieder gewohnte zeit#6
> 
> bis denne
> gruß
> andy


 

Ich muß auch, morgen ein bischen später 6:45 oder so ich muß erstmal meinen Schatzi |supergri  zur Arbeit bringen.

bis denn 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> jetzt wolln wir uns ma ein paar Feinde machen ....
> Willst du Hamburg oben sehn, mußt Du die Tabelle drehn |supergri



|motz: |motz: |motz: 

Bis morgen früh #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten morgen allerseits:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
 endlich freitag bin ich froh das die arbeitswoche in paar stunden rum iss.


----------



## prophet12 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Moin
> endlich freitag bin ich froh das die arbeitswoche in paar stunden rum iss.


 
das kann ich Dir sagen, obwohl ich eine ruhige Woche hatte.


----------



## Stellheadidini (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, damit nu alle schön neidisch sind
habe noch bis zum 6.3 urlaub    
aber das paradoxe ist da ich urlaub hab bin ich home
in Henstedt-Ulzburg (nahe hAMBURG)
und kann nur meinen Mefos nachstellen wenn ich wieder zur arbeit nach Fehmarn gehe#q 
aber bis dahin erst mal relaxen


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

WOCHENENDE :vik: 

Wat macht die Angelei bei euch?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen gehts an die dove elbe und heute mal so richtig schön ausruhen:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin feierabend:vik: wochenende:vik:ausschlafen:vik:

mit angeln wirds bei mir dieses we nichts ich muß viel|schlaf:.war ne harte woche. dafür hab ich mir gerade beim angeldealer heiko einen schönen neuen team daiwa anzug geleistet|laola:.muß auch mal sein#6

geez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, da bin ich wieder!!!
Zwei Tage totaler Stress in der Arbeit...
Gott sei Dank Wochenende! Schön ausspannen, Füße hochlegen.
Ich könnt auch grad ma Urlaub bis zum 6.3 gebrauchen!!!:g 

Hey Andy,
stell mal vor, ihr hättet solche Fische wie Sadako an die Angel bekommen...
Dann doch besser son Thörn wie ihr ihn hattet!!!#6 #6 #6 

Kinder ins Bett bring Action!!!

Bis später


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Obwohl!
Erst noch kurbeln und bissl schreiben...

Haste dir nen kompletten Anzug geleistet?
Hast doch nen Meeresanzug.
Is der nix?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ANDY!!!|director: 
Wat treibste denn da noch nebenher???;+ 
Du sollst keine anderen Foren neben dem Anglerboard haben!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau urlaub wäre nich schlecht aber ich will doch nen t4 haben , dann muss ich halt rann malochen bis zum :v :q  ja zum thema forelle hab ich echt kein bock mehr was zu schreiben ,ihr freund oder bekannter oder was weis ich, argumentiert seit stunden den gleichen unsinn über die fischerei oder zumindest sinngemäß hatte mich auch kurz eingelinkt. aber aufgegeben da iss nichts zu retten. solln se machen. nur gut das wir klar denken.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau jetz hab ich noch nen anzug :q

wat treibe ich wo ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris alles fit haste schon gesehen da iss noch einer aus deinem revier


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Leutz
alles gut?
endlich Wochenende !!!!!!!!!:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, ich sach da auch gar nix mehr zu!
Werde den Thread absolut meiden...
Kommt mir voll so vor, als sollte die Debatte als und als neu angefacht werden!:v 
Und das Argument mit den Berufsfischer is jawohl en alter Hut!!!

Für son Auto lohnt natürlich die Schufterei!!!
Is zwar en beschwerlicher Weg bis dahin, aber wenn de das erste Mal damit unterwegs bist, dann weißde wofür du dich gequält hast!
Ab dann gehts nur noch ab zum Fischen!!!
Dänemark irgendwo am Strand geparkt und einfach mal en paar Tage abschalten... Goil is das!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy sag mal was der Anzug kostet?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Andy sag mal was der Anzug kostet?



soll ich wirklich ????????????:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Grüß dich Chris!!!
Meintwegen könnt auch öfter Wochenende sein...
Die Schafferei ist manchmal ganz schön nervig|gr: !!!
Der eine Monteur von uns hat gestern nen Dummen gemacht!
Sich mim neuen Cuttermesser bis auf'n Knochen in den Daumen geschnitten.
Ganz großes Kino!!!
Also ab mit dem zum Werksarzt und nachdem der nen Druckverband gemacht hat, ab ins Krankenhaus...
Da hab ich dann sage und schreibe 2 1/2 Std gewartet!#d 

Tag im Eimer!!! 
Deshalb konnt ich heut nochmal mit nem anderen Monteur dahingurken und fertig machen!!!
Sch*iß Ende von ner ansich guten Woche!!!

Am Sonntag fahr ich mal bissl Entspannungsangeln...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Yo, ich sach da auch gar nix mehr zu!
> Werde den Thread absolut meiden...
> Kommt mir voll so vor, als sollte die Debatte als und als neu angefacht werden!:v
> Und das Argument mit den Berufsfischer is jawohl en alter Hut!!!
> ...



ausserdem macht arbeit auchnoch frei|muahah:

ey wat iss nu mit mai gelbes riff. packste deine frau und chris mit ein und ab geht er. pennen könnt ihr bei mir die nacht ,dann könnt ihr nächsten tag ausgeschlafen  zurück.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, unter uns Pfarrerstöchtern kannste ruhig mit dem Preis rausrücken...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: ich hab schon immer gesagt cuttermesser sind bissig und sollten einen maulkorb tragen:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Andy, unter uns Pfarrerstöchtern kannste ruhig mit dem Preis rausrücken...:q



erst auf chris warten:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry aber der streßthread hat mich völlig kirre gemacht den mama 

 war auch gerade gut zu mir


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> erst auf chris warten:q:q:q:q:q


 
Hau in die Tasten :g  ich will den auch, wenns der schicke olivgrüne ist!! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:cich will auch

gut des rätzels lösung  200


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich dir noch net geschrieben???;+ 

Bin auch echt ein Pferd, oder wie heißt das graue Tier mit den langen Ohren???

Wir werden definitiv hochkommen!!! Ab Mitte Mai biste doch da oben, oda?
Nur die erste Maiwoche ginge nicht, da sind meine Ellies auf Malle...
Aber danach kommen wir ein verlängertes WE mit!

Hey Chris, solln wir dich in HH aufsammeln und mitnehmen???


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: Wat isn dat fürn Smily???
Werd jetzt auch mal en Rauchopfer bringen...

















DorschChris schrieb:


> sorry aber der streßthread hat mich völlig kirre gemacht den mama
> 
> war auch gerade gut zu mir


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :cich will auch
> 
> gut des rätzels lösung 200


 

|muahah:

Nicht das ich am 18ten Geburtstag 

 habe und noch nicht weiß was ich mir schencke  :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: Wat isn dat fürn Smily???
> Werd jetzt auch mal en Rauchopfer bringen...


 

Aber bitte nicht inhalieren :m 

..aber versuch mal hier http://www.world-of-smilies.com/


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich bin weg |sagnix


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast du im März oda im April???

Muß jetzt auch Geschichte vorlesen, und dann will ich mit Muttern bissl kuscheln:q :q :q 

Werd den Link morgen mal untersuchen... Danke!!!

Bis morgen

Greez, lange Abende und angenehme Nächte ;-))


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss aber der grau schwarze anzug davon hab ich die schlupfjake und dazu eine graugrüne sommerhose. mach mal ein bild und lade es morgen hoch. 
alles klar dirk die tour mit der mille iss am 23.05 mußte aber termin machen. hier der link http://www.ms-mille.dk/frame1.html

chris hier wird nich abgehauen biste mit dabei ?


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich könnte ja :v das es immer noch so naive Leute gibt.... #q 
Was mir ja nicht in den Kopf will, dass man überhaupt darüber diskutieren muss. Im Süßwasser diskutiert auch niemand über die Schonzeit des Hechtes oder so #c 
******* iss dat....und jez auch Ende damit  

Werde morgen mal wieder den BLANKEN Meeforellen nachstellen :m  Evtl. gibts ja wieder nen Pic für euch


----------



## BennyO (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch wenn keiner hier ist:
Mooooooorgen
Ich fahre jetzt los zum fischen
Bis später mal




Gruß Benny


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Werde morgen mal wieder den BLANKEN Meeforellen nachstellen :m  Evtl. gibts ja wieder nen Pic für euch



jo ... werd ich auch mal machen ...
Thermoskanne grad aufgefüllt nun ab zum Boot und losgetrailert ... :m
mal sehen ob was geht heute beim schleppen ...#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr habts gut wollt heute schön ausschlafen aber geht nich,die macht der gewohnheit hat mich erweckt. na dann wünsch ich euch mal eindickes petri , und fische wolln wir nacher sehen.#6

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn
ich denk du bist auf mefo jagd


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö geht erst gegen Mittag los... :m 

Habs ja nicht so weit, da lohnt es sich auch mal für 3-4stündchen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin jetzt auch weg,wünsch hier allen nen dickes Petri


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!

Is bei euch auch son verka*ktes Wetter? 
Hier schüttet es wie aus Eimern...
Wollte morgen eigentlich auf Bachforellenjagd gehen, aber ich glaub, das kann ich knicken!!!

Greez


----------



## BennyO (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich war heute los. HAt sich nicht gelohtn. Hier ist auch so ein sche.... Wetter.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hm, schade!
Vielleicht hat ja bis morgen früh der gute Petrus ein Einsehen mit mir...
Hab mir so zwei süße kleine Ugly Duckling Wobbelbabys zugelegt.
Die will ich jetzt mal testen!


----------



## BennyO (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so dann geh auch mal ans Wasser.
Wünsch dir schon einmal ein dickes Petri




Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm bei mir war das wetter zwar kalt und leichter nieselregen,aber sonst eigentlich in ordnung.

nur die "Fänge" waren besch****,konnte ein ganzes Rotauge fangen#d


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei mir wars auch nicht so dolle heute....
Die erste Stelle haben wir 2 std befischt, da ging gar nix. 6 andere konnten auch keinen Kontakt verzeichen #c 
Um halb 3 dann Platzwechsel, um kurz nach 3 im Wasser...tja, hier auch viel zu trübe und außerdem noch ne viel zu starke Dünung |krach: 
Kurz entschlossen nochmal für 1,5std an die Stelle von Donnerstag zu fahren. Dort um halb 5 im Wasser...absolute Kaffeebrühe #q  Dementsprechend ging auch nix mehr.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja heute war wohl kein Fischtag#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man man man wie kann man nur so abgehen..........die regen mich so auf da in dem Laboe thread, ich wollt da gerade was dazu schreiben, aber ich glaub das verkneif ich mir lieber!!

Muß doch jeder für sich selber klarkriegen mit den Mamas;wer`s will kann, wer nicht will läßt es,ist leider eben so!
Das ist doch auf jeden bereich zu projezieren:
-Fahr ich einen kleinen Spritspar-Wagen oder ein PS-Monster
-Muß ich bei meiner Gartenparty die Atmosphäre mit Heizbrennern aufwärmen oder zieh ich mir 'ne Jacke drüber
-kauf ich mir einen Kühlschrank der Energie spart oder spar ich das Geld für Angelsachen
-ich könnte Stundenlang weiterschreiben

Aber das muß eben jeder mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren und keiner wird sich auf so eine Art wie es in besagtem thread geschieht, belehren lassen!

Jetzt gehts mir besser,danke fürs zuhören :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## BennyO (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz genau so sehe ich das ganze auch.
Super Posting Chris



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin all

jau wie recht du hast .ich wollte eigendlich auch nichts dazu schreiben aber der (ich ab das oberagument) hat mich so auf die palme gebracht da mußte ich einfach. manche haben wirklich ein paar hirnwindungen zu wenig,da bringt keine diskussion etwas.für mich sind diese typen absolute fischräuber den sollte man den schein entziehen . ich habe in meinem fischerlehrgang damals gelernt verantwortung zu übernehmen.aber manche iss das wort verantwortung so wie es aussieht ein fremdwort. ich sag auch nichts mehr dazu bringt sowieso nichts. 

greez
und einen schönen sontach
andy


----------



## BennyO (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen Andi




Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin benny 
fahr heut mal zu meinem teich und stell nachher ein paar bilder ein.
greez
andy


----------



## BennyO (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles kla bin schon gespannt.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder
man wird zeit das frühjahr wird muß glaube ich erstmal klar schiff machen.hier nu mal paar trostlose bildchen von anwesen andy und sandra im frühjahr sieht es viel besser aus da iss denn noch ein wenig grün im spiel|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui, was ist denn hier schon wieder für ne krasse Diskusion am Start???|uhoh: 
Laßt doch die Hirnies einfach labern! Es wird eh nix bringen, außer, dass wir uns ärgern...
Ich seh das alles genauso wie Chris.
Das sind einfach Unverbesserliche!!! Für mich sind diese Leutz einfach jetzn hier im Board net mehr existent, macht mich nur wütend, mich mit solchem Pack zu unterhalten!!!|gr: 

So, bissl Dampf abgelassen...

Ich wollt eingentlich nur Bescheid geben, dass mein Fischzug auch net so erfolgreich war!
Ich hab einen Saibling landen können.
Hätt ich mein Lieschen net dabei gehabt, hätten wir heut Mittag zu sechst einen Fisch zu essen gehabt!|rolleyes 
Aber Gott sei Dank war Petrus zu meinem Frauchen gnädiger...
Liz hat drei schöne große Saibinge verhaften können. Und ne große Regenbogen von bestimmt zwei Kilo hat sich kurz vorm Landen mit nem Flossenschlag verabschiedet!#c 

War aber kein schönes Angeln, Hagelschauer gemischt mit allen Sorten Regen...:v 

Aber Hauptsache, mal zwei Stunden am Wasser und wenigstens kein Schneider!!!

@Andy,

na endlich stellste mal paar Bildchen von Deinem Schmuckstück hier rein...
Da wart ich auch schon sehnlichst drauf!!!


So, jetzt gibts lecker Filets aus der Pfanne.
In Butter gebraten mit lecker Kräuterbutter serviert!
Dazu Salzkartoffeln und Salat...

Wasser läuft mir schon im Mund zusammen!!!

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow Andy!!!

Goiler See!!! Dersch ja riehisig!!!!

Komm später bissl schreiben, erst mal fürstlich täfeln!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und noch ein paar.
Besatz : Forelle ,Zander ,Spiegelkarpfen ,Graskarpfen ,Schlei ,Stör , Aal , Sonnenbarsch und jede menge Weißfisch Tiefe c.a 4 Meter Durchmesser c.a 120 Meter ,1 Einlauf ,2 Ausläufe :vik:
im September Party oder wie ????#6


----------



## BennyO (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Toller See.
Danke für die Bilder Andi.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin dirk 
jau für mich hat sich das auch erledigt mit den fischräubern.
Thema|closed: will nich schonwieder halsschlagader schwellungen bekommen.

hab nu endlich ma geschafft meine camera mitzunehmen,nee falsch bin extra deswegen mit frauchen los,sonnst wird dat ja nie wat. schade iss nur das ich die hütte nich aufnehmen konnte da muß ich erstmal aufräumen ligt der ganze einwinterungs mist drinne . aber nächstes we iss angriff .

greez andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann Andy!
Der See ist ja echt ein Traum!!! *TOLL!!!*
Ist der dein Eigentum oder haste auch gepachtet?

Wieso erst September Party???|rolleyes  |supergri 
Bei so ner genialen Location würd ich dich auch schon gern mal bissl früher besuchen... |bla:  

Greez


----------



## BennyO (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann viel spaß ne



Gruß Benny


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mal sehen ob was geht heute beim schleppen ...#h



nicht viel 
ein Dorsch ... #c


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> im September Party oder wie ????#6



der See sieht in der Tat spitze aus ... #6
na, wenn du sooo fragst ... |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Toller See.
> Danke für die Bilder Andi.
> 
> 
> ...



bitte bitte
schade hab keine bilder wie es vorher aussah der wasserstand war damals c.a. 2 meter tiefer die staus waren beide kurz und klein gedroschen,das stück wo die hütte jetzt steht war völlig zugewuchert ,und vermüllt haben 15 blaue säcke müll gesammelt nich zu schweigen wie der grund vom see aussah von autoreifen bis fahräder und so weiter eben eine dorf deponie. wo wir dann den zaun gezogen haben hatten wir das ganze dorf auf dem hals ,ihr schöner see,(alles wird einem weggenommen)  iss doch zum lachen oder . aber nu haben sie es geschluckt das es unser iss.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

machen jedes zweite jahr in der ersten sep woche ein bissel pardy mit schweinchen und solch aktivitäten:vik:

wer kommt der kommt hd4ever 

@dirk klar kannste früher kommen bin im sommer eigendlich we immer draußen ,was soll ich inner wohnung wenn ich da doch auch ein heiabettchen habe. und ausserdem schlürft sich feuerwasser im freien besser|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Mann Andy!
> Der See ist ja echt ein Traum!!! *TOLL!!!*
> Ist der dein Eigentum oder haste auch gepachtet?
> 
> ...



hab ich gepachtet auf lebenszeit 350 im jahr,allerdings mit vorkaufsrecht. der zeitpunkt kommt wo der nette heer das geld brauch|supergri und dann schlag ich zu:vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

schöner see den du da hast#6
komme gerade vom batminton Tunier, bin völlig kaputt#h

zu der laichdorsch diskussion sage ich rein garnix...


@hd4ever

na wenigtens ein fisch


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Diesen Sport habe ich auch mal gemacht...iss aber nix mehr für mich  

Geiler Teich Andy, sowas hätte ich auch gerne :l 

@hd
wo warste denn unterwegs?


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

ja schicker See den Du da hast, hattest ja schon mal erzählt, aber das ist ja ein wahres Schmuckstück :k

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann gehts denn nu am See los?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

batminton ist schon cool, nur ist man danach immer so kaputt.

schlimmer als beim fussi|wavey:da man viel mehr laufen muss​


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine Neffe spielt auch Badminton, aber das warten zwischen den paar Spielen ist echt nervig!


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und den wievielten Platz hast du belegt


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> batminton ist schon cool, nur ist man danach immer so kaputt.​



Stimmt...
Wäre evtl. was als Ausgleichssport für mich |rolleyes 
Ich gehe jetzt ins Fitness Center, gefällt mir besser. Fitness Center zum Muskelaufbau und Joggen zum Fett verbrennen  

Nur das Joggen sollte man evtl. etwas häufiger betreiben |uhoh:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wurde 12 von 32.

es waren die topspieler aus hh da|supergri

ich kann leider noch nicht in fitnessstudion, da man hier erst ab 16 darf


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh das hab ich auch schon öfters gehört.
Bei mir gabs da keine Probleme.

Aber wie wollen die das denn kontrollieren? wenn du dir ne Monatskarte holst musste wohl keinen Perso vorzeigen


----------



## BennyO (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geh einfach einmal mit deinem Papa jhin. Danach müsste das eiegntlich gehen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..gibt aber nen großen Nachteil beim Fitness Center |uhoh: Wenn du ordentlich trainierst, kannste dich 2 Tage nicht mehr ordentlich bewegen |rolleyes


----------



## BennyO (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das stimmt. Spüre ich auch hin und wieder wenn ich geh. Macht aber riesig spaß.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo kennt man von krafttrainig vom Batminton...

was macht ihr denn so für traning#h


----------



## BennyO (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das sollten wire mal in einem anderen Theard belabern. Sonst driften wir wieder zu weit vom Tema ab.



Gruß Benny


----------



## micha_2 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy wir kommen auf die mille am 23.05..
hab jetzt doch nen auto zusammen bekommen.

an alle jungen weicheier, was macht ihr denn beim angeln wenn ihr mal ne stunde drillen müßt u dann am nächsten tag der muskelkater kommt. dann laufen die tränen? ich mache sport, auch wenn mal zu viel wenn dann muskelkater kommt weiß ich, ich habe was für meinen körper getan u freu mich über die schmerzen. gehn doch wieder weg. hab auch mal kraftsport betrieben und damals gute 20kg mehr gewogen. bis zu zweimal training am tag aber jetzt in meinem alter geht das natürlich nich mehr.*gr*


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ne schon klar, Micha :q

In unserem alter muß man schon kürzer treten 

Ich bin am 23.05 vlt. auch dabei, muß das nur leider noch mit dem Chef durchsprechen, aber wenn nötig fahr ich halt allein!
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin all
na dann wird die mille ja doch noch voll :vik: vergesst nich früh genug zu buchen sonst wirds eng . hoffendlich gehts morgen wieder arbeiten ,das iss vlt langweilig zu hause.ausgerechnet heute hat frau auch noch frühschicht.  .
na werd gleich ma zum dealer fahren käffschen schlürfen:q und so:q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss bei euch in hh auch son sch eiß wetter


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel spaß dabei ich werd noch ein kleines bischen Arbeiten, leider ist unser Firmen zugang nicht ganz zugänglich, soll heißen ich muß immer nach hause laufen zum schreiben.

Achja Mille wird bei mir wahrscheinlich doch nichts hab gerade mal den Urlaubsplan angeguckt da bin ich mit Schatzi unterwegs, schade eigentlich aber wer weiß bis Mai is ja noch was hin!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss bei euch in hh auch son sch eiß wetter


 

Ja :v ganz schön Feucht und Kalt hier oben!


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wann bist du denn zurück vom Kaffee schlürfen? ich bin ca ab 13uhr wieder kurz da!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine ahnung kann sein das ich es schaffe will auch nochmal zum teich mit de hundchen,man muß die gelegenheit ja nutzen wenn man mal zu haus iss. wir können ja auch vor august nochmal hochdüsen iss doch keine weltreise.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...wir können ja auch vor august nochmal hochdüsen iss doch keine weltreise.
> gruß
> andy


 
auf jeden Fall, ich bin dabei :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall, ich bin dabei :m



na denn pack die sachen immerhin haben wir ja vor august |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn pack die sachen immerhin haben wir ja vor august |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

Ich wollt' nur eben bescheid sagen das ich jetzt los fahre, schätze ich bin so in 1 1/2 Stunden am See


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann ma los 

ich werd morgen früh wenn ich nich arbeiten muß ma ein wenig den forellen nachstellen


----------



## micha_2 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach andy haben uns wohl verpasst heut morgen war bis kurz vor zehn im laden. du sagtest doch du kennst jemand der die cormoran black star cm fischt?
bin am freitag bei gerrit auf der kehrheim und das auch noch uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmsonst. yeeaaar.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SOLCH ANGEBER:g:q

fynn fischt das gute stück.
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy, moin chris, moin mich, moin benny und moin fynn#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin
ätsch ich düse mal gleich zum angeln hab wieder frei.:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du Sack, wie kann das sein!?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der eine kann der andere nich|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

dafür muß ich ja sonst immer so dolle rann:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sicher! |pftroest:

Ich hör immer nur frei und Urlaub, ich will auch :e


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach doch haste chefe nich unter kontrolle,oder wat:g

man viel zu früh zum schreiben vergesse buchstaben und ganze worte|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Problem ist das hier seit Wochen immer irgendeiner Krank ist dann ist schlecht mit Urlaub!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

siehste die wissen wie sie es machen , immer auf dem buckel von chris austragen


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja genau so isses #6 wenigstens mal einer der die bittere Wahrheit erkennt :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wenn man selber krank iss ,schreien die als erstes symulant ich kenn das, iss aber überall das gleiche frag mal meine frau.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielleicht geht den mein Angel gerede auf den Sack und die wollen nur mal ihre ruhe, kann ich ja verstehen.  Jetzt werd`ich die noch genauer informieren |muahah:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,moin ....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau freitag bekomme ich meine neue Mitchell TI 12-20 huhaa freu

http://www.yatego.com/yetis-angelshop/p,44991b3f8d46b,4497ff06870a60_0,mitchell-ti-12-20-multirolle


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und wenn man selber krank iss ,schreien die als erstes symulant ich kenn das, iss aber überall das gleiche frag mal meine frau.


 

Etwa wie meine Allgemein Ärtztin mit Spezialgebiet Männerheilkunde:|director: ...ach Du hast doch nur wieder kein Bock......ich bin auch nie Krank....Simulant geh arbeiten... !! und ähnliche Dinger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin uli 
sach ma auf deiner seite stehen doch garkeine preise von deiner hütte,hab schonmal überlegt vlt zu mieten uber ein verlängertes we, kannste mir die ma schicken.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> genau freitag bekomme ich meine neue Mitchell TI 12-20 huhaa freu


 
Sehr geiles Teil :g Willst Du damit in Dänemark die Dorsche ärgern oder ist die schon fürs Adria-Big-Game-Meeting '08


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat meine will mir beim kleinsten weh wehchen schon nen zettel geben iss immer ein kampf da drumrum zu kommen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee die brauch ich fürs yellow riff und zum naturködern. hol mir aber noch die 30-50 lb die iss schon heftiger


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat meine will mir beim kleinsten weh wehchen schon nen zettel geben iss immer ein kampf da drumrum zu kommen.


 
|schild-g #6  ich finds gut


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin uli
> sach ma auf deiner seite stehen doch garkeine preise von deiner hütte,hab schonmal überlegt vlt zu mieten uber ein verlängertes we, kannste mir die ma schicken.
> greez
> andy



Hi Andy,

die Seite wird gerade komplett neu aufgebaut (mit neuer Software) ,da sich die Verknüpfungen unter den Seiten immer ins Nirwana verabschieden.
Schreib mir doch einfach mal eine PN,wann du kommen möchtest,und ob mit Angelkollegen oder Familie / Anzahl Personen.

Uli


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach iss schonganzschön nervig,ich bin lieber draußen unter leuten als gelangweilt inner bude zu sitzen.kann dir aber gerne die adrese geben iss zwar ein wenig weit die anreise aber was solls


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Willst Du heute eigenen Besatz plündern oder gehst Du Fo-Puff :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@uli
im herbst denke ich mal , und warscheinlich nur zum angeln,chris is bestimmt auch mit dabei,hatte mir schonmal ein boot auf fehmarn gemietet und das wir abens nich gleich wieder zurück mußten ,danach in die brandung gegangen iss aber zu steßig.
ich hoffe das ich mein boot bald fertig habe dann kann es mal ein langes we losgehen melde mich dann rechtzeitig.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ....kann dir aber gerne die adrese geben iss zwar ein wenig weit die anreise aber was solls


 

Laß mal, mir fallen da direkt 3-5 Fragen |director: ein, die ich mir gefallen lassen müßte |motz: #4


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Willst Du heute eigenen Besatz plündern oder gehst Du Fo-Puff :q


nee wir haben einen top netten puff in 50 km entfernung,die forellen sind das beste wasich je im puff gefangen hab alle schön groß und super schön gefärbt,daran erennt man qulität.der züchtet sie selber hoch ist ein riesen forellenhof,mit resturante und so.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Laß mal, mir fallen da direkt 3-5 Fragen |director: ein, die ich mir gefallen lassen müßte |motz: #4



|muahah:kannst dir doch den arzt wählen wie dir es past.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ....chris is bestimmt auch mit dabei,hatte mir schonmal ein boot auf fehmarn gemietet und das wir abens nich gleich wieder zurück mußten ,danach in die brandung gegangen iss aber zu steßig.
> ich hoffe das ich mein boot bald fertig habe dann kann es mal ein langes we losgehen melde mich dann rechtzeitig.
> gruß
> andy


 
Chris ist für so einen Spaß immer zu haben  :m mit eigenem boot :l noch besser


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja könnten wir ja ma machen von do abens bis so . 3-4 mann wird bestimmt lustich könne ja die weibchen mitnehmen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee wir haben einen top netten puff in 50 km entfernung,die forellen sind das beste wasich je im puff gefangen hab alle schön groß und super schön gefärbt,daran erennt man qulität.der züchtet sie selber hoch ist ein riesen forellenhof,mit resturante und so.


 
Dann schlag mal voll zu :m  ich hatts neulich ja schon mal erzählt meine Puff besuche waren bis jetzt nie so wirklich erfolgreich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aach nich verzagen dat wird schon ich mach nacher ma ein schnapschuß von montage und so ,damit du schonmal eine vorstellung hast,und dann kannste losjagen und probieren.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja könnten wir ja ma machen von do abens bis so . 3-4 mann wird bestimmt lustich könne ja die weibchen mitnehmen.


 
Im moment ist hier gerade nicht so eine gute Zeit für solche Vorschläge |motz: , abwarten bis die Wogen sich geglättet haben  |engel: und dann |bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aach nich verzagen dat wird schon ich mach nacher ma ein schnapschuß von montage und so ,damit du schonmal eine vorstellung hast,und dann kannste losjagen und probieren.


 
Jau das wäre nett #6  Die empfolene Rute steht auch schon ganz oben auf der Einkaufsliste


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh mann du hast es wirklch nich leicht am besten du packst sie ma ein we ein und ihr kommt zu mir dann machen wir uns einen gemütlichen am teich und meine frau erklärt deiner frau mal wo die vorzüge eines anglers sind|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Jau das wäre nett #6  Die empfolene Rute steht auch schon ganz oben auf der Einkaufsliste


haste dich schonmal schlau gemacht wegen der 4,10m ansonnsten kann ich sie dir auch bestellen .


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh mann du hast es wirklch nich leicht am besten du packst sie ma ein we ein und ihr kommt zu mir dann machen wir uns einen gemütlichen am teich und meine frau erklärt deiner frau mal wo die vorzüge eines anglers sind|muahah:


 
Na das will ich sehen, das haben schon andere probiert   mit grauen erinner ich mich an Campingplatz '05 bei ihrer Tante |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warte mal wenn sie mit dem ersten stör kuschelt|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
das schöne iss wir sitzen unterm schleppdach von der hütte und angeln in 5 meter entfernung,da fällt das angeln garnich auf.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> haste dich schonmal schlau gemacht wegen der 4,10m ansonnsten kann ich sie dir auch bestellen .


 
ne ich bin noch nicht wieder beim Dealer gewesen |supergri  aber ich werd woll´ die nächsten tage da mal reinschneien


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warte mal wenn sie mit dem ersten stör kuschelt|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> das schöne iss wir sitzen unterm schleppdach von der hütte und angeln in 5 meter entfernung,da fällt das angeln garnich auf.|supergri


 
Ja das ist schon ein kleiner unterschied, da war ich mit dem Onkel die ganze Zeit unterwegs, schön mit eigenem Boot vor Neustadt,
|supergri 04:00-16:00 Fr.-So. |supergri den rest der Zeit haben wir |schlaf: . Geniales WE aber Mausi war stinkig |splat2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

siehste und wenn sich alles vor ort abspielt, iss das bestimmt anders kannst dich um beides kümmern.

so nu aber los .nur der frühe vogel findet den wurm.:vik:

bis denne 
greez
andy

ps bilder folgen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja viel erfolg, ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit ob Du da nicht auf glühenden Kohlen sitzt.so genug gesülzt jetzt wird #a 

Viel Spaß
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich das richtig verstande, das ihr hier über ne Sbirorute in 4,10m redet?
Suche auch noch eine....Modell unmd so wäre net schelcht  

@Andy

neeein ich fische nicht die Black Star cm   ich fiusche die Black Star TITANIUM.

Fynn


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genauer gesagt Spro Dyno Force Specialist Lake Trout 3,9 5-10gr. aber Andy sagt es gibt die auch in 4,1 10-20gr; die will ich,aber kann sie nicht finden!
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klingt nicht schlecht...kann man damit aber wirklich nur bis 10gr werfen? #c 
Dat wäre mir evtl. ein bischen wenig, da ich gerne mit 12-15gr fische.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das kann nur der Andy beantworten der hat so ein Teil schon im gebrauch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moisen
da bin ich schon,wie kann ich helfen ?|supergri

@ fynn erstens das ist keine direkte spiro rute  zweitens sie hat 10-20gr, sie ist aber perfekt zum spiro fischen geeignet, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen .

stelle nachher mal ein zwei bilderchen ein von meinem heutigen tag und den ruten.

ich habsdoch gewußt das mit unseren beiden black star etwas nich stimmt. ich hab die cm das meinte ich mit dem alten blank.
na ich schau sie mir freitag mal an ist heute eingetroffen beim angeldealer.
gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guden Andy!

Haste ein paar Forellies verhaften können???
Ich hab leider momentan sauwenig Zeit mitzuschreiben...
Megaviel Arbeit!
Selbst gleich muss ich noch ne Zeichnung fertigstellen, morgen wichtiger Kunde bei uns.
Bin aber bei euch!!!:q :q :q 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau dirk 6 hab ich verhaftet war ein echt sche iß tag sonne, regen, schnee. so dann wollte ich fotos machen und was passiert meine accus von der kamera sind alle#q nu hab ich wieder mein handy vorgekramt und halt damit geknipst:g hoffe sie sind gleich gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nette Fische...

Sind's Teleruten? #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na die qualli issja besser als ich dachte.
@ chris vorfachlänge 1,20m 30 cm vor dem haken ein spaltblei.3 fachwirbel gummiperle zwischen spiro und wirbel nich vergessen.

beim wasserei genauso ,das wasserei mache ich allerdings in c.a. 2-3m fest. 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nette Fische...
> 
> Sind's Teleruten? #c



 jau teleruten 4 teile und 7 ringe


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Bilder Andi
Auch schöne Fische.
Petri



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöne fische petri dazu

würde dir aber eher ne leichte pose als ne wasserkugel empfehlen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> würde dir aber eher ne leichte pose als ne wasserkugel empfehlen



warum denn dat? ich schleppe mit dem ei aus c.a. 20-30 meter entfernung da kommste mit ner leichten pose nich hin#d und den forellen iss da völlig schnuppe wenn die fressen wollen dann interessiert denen der wiederstand nich

gruß
andy


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fische auch lieber mit leichten Posen. Wenn schon mit Wasserkugel, dann aber eine kleine rote.
Denke auch, dass sie zu viel Wiederstand haben.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ihr mit so kurzen Vorfächern immer Erfolg habt... |uhoh: 
Ich habe mal ein bischen rumexperiment und mit Vorfächern um 3,50m fange ich deutlich besser als mit Vorfächern um 2m. #c 

Aber schade, als Telerute scheidet sie für mich aus :c


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich fische meisten auch aller höchsten Vorfächer um die 2 Meter. Meistens noch drunter.




Gruß Benny


----------



## schwedenklausi (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frage : darf man auch am Abend Frühschnacken ?

schwedenklausi


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LooooooL
wieso nicht ne? |supergri 



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Frage : darf man auch am Abend Frühschnacken ?
> 
> schwedenklausi



...kann doch auch früher Abend, frühe Nacht, früher Mittag sein... :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Schwedenklausi,

definiere *Früh!!!:q *
Alles Ansichtssache...


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn,
wieso fischst du nich mit Teleruten?
Gibt da auch Gute!!!


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau




Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
klar gibt es gute Tele-Ruten.
Aber in 99% der Fälle bieten Steckruten mehr für ihr Geld. Zweitens gehe ich nicht immer sehr schonend mit meinem Gerät um, und ich glaube jeder kennt die netten Geräusche von Sand zwischen den Teilen |uhoh: Drittens find ich sie auch noch hässlich :q 

Hier spielen natürlich wie immer auch persönliche Aspekte mit rein, habe schon so viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, dass ich echt 'ne Abneigung gegen Teleruten habe. 
Sehe z.Z. auch gar keinen Grund mir Teleruten zu holen, der einzige Vorteil ist doch die Transportlänge. Da gibts bei mir aber auch mit 2-geteilten 4m Ruten kein Problem :m 
Oder haste noch Vorteile für mich? #c


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk
> klar gibt es gute Tele-Ruten.
> Aber in 99% der Fälle bieten Steckruten mehr für ihr Geld. Zweitens gehe ich nicht immer sehr schonend mit meinem Gerät um, und ich glaube jeder kennt die netten Geräusche von Sand zwischen den Teilen |uhoh: Drittens find ich sie auch noch hässlich :q
> 
> ...


 




Stimmt dir voll und ganz zu. Habe selber nicht eine Tele-Rute. Halte halt mehr von Steckruten.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Um mal auf ein ganz anderes Thema zu kommen, passt evtl. besser in diesen Thread :q 

Ich bin ja nun noch nicht allzu lange unter den Jiggern. 
Habe zwar auch schon meine Fische gefangen, aber so richtig klappt das noch nicht. Habe mir jetzt vor meiner letzten Blauort Tour ein paar ordentlcihe Vorfächer gebunden, dahcte ich zumindest. 
Waren alle eigentlich sehr gut durchdacht und sollten auch den ein oder anderen Fisch bringen. Habe aber beim Jiggen definitiv weniger als die anderen an Bord gefangen. Ich habe die Vorfächer auf einer 71er Mono gebunden, die Hakenschnüre waren aber nur 9,1kg Amnesia. 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht, ob sich zu steife Vorfachmaterialen evtl. negativ auswirken könnten? |kopfkrat 
An der schwarzen Amnesia wirds wohl eher nicht liegen, oder? #c 
Oder einfach nur Pech an dem Tag?

Die 71er Vorfachschnur nehme ich eigentlich nur zum Bauen der Brandungsmontagen.

edit: die besseren Fänge letztes Jahr hatte ich auch auf Vorfächer mit einer 50er Mundschnur anstatt der 71er.
Wenn die Fische gierig sind, ist es schon klar das ihnen das nix ausmacht. Aber wie isses wenn sie pissig sind?


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich finde eine 71 er schon ziemlich dick. Ich nehme dafür, eine Fluo-Carbon Schnur (20 lbs)
Die ist von Balzer und kanns ei dir wärmstens empfeheln.



Gruß Benny


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach was ich noch fragen wollte, wo kauft ihr eure Twister?
Und vorallem was für welche nehmt ihr?



Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa Benny ich nehm auch  Flou-Carbon!Twister kaufe ich im inet...die von Blitz!Oder in Heili!


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so alles kla


Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh FC? 
Welches denn genau?

Habt ihr keine Probleme mit den kleinen "Raspelzähnchen" der Dorsche?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk
> klar gibt es gute Tele-Ruten.
> Aber in 99% der Fälle bieten Steckruten mehr für ihr Geld. Zweitens gehe ich nicht immer sehr schonend mit meinem Gerät um, und ich glaube jeder kennt die netten Geräusche von Sand zwischen den Teilen |uhoh: Drittens find ich sie auch noch hässlich :q
> 
> ...



moin fynn 

ich habe auch nur diese beiden als teleruten, zum forellen fischen sind sie vollkommend ausreichend. ausserdem sind es ja nicht irgendwelche teleknüppel,das sind schon sehr edele teile,nicht nur von der aktion sondern auch vom design.wenn man nicht fragt wird einem nicht auffallen das es keine steckruten sind. sicher  mit teleruten sollte man schon ein wenig vorsichtig umgehen sand zwischen den segmenten ist natürlich gift, aber das ist bei steckruten ja nicht anders.ausserdem gehe ich mit meinen ruten allgemein vorsichtig um,schließlich haben die ja alle mal ne menge kohle gekostet. es reicht ja schon ein schöner kratzer im lack um eine rute beim wurf oder beim drill zu zerstören.natürlich nur bei den hochwertigen,bei diesen ollen glasgewebeknüppeln iss das vollkommen latte.

greez
andy

bei 99% der Fälle bieten steckruten mehr für ihr geld.

das stimmt schon lange nicht mehr dann frag mal bei deinem dealer nach einer hochwertigen telerute,aber pass auf das du nich nach hinten umschlägst.|jump: es gibt auf dem markt schon richtig hochwertige teile.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ich nehme als vorfachschnur eine 11 kg amnesia und 9,1 als mundschnüre.(tranzparent)  von schwarz lass ich die finger wech ,das problem hatte ich auch schon.iss wohl doch zu auffällig im wasser,gerade wenn die bisse vorsichtig kommen.#h
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
man hab vergessen dir bescheid zu geben das ich doch heute auch noch frei hab#q hast bestimmt heut früh gewartet|pftroest:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier mal ne kleine auswahl meiner favoriten twister.
die oberen 9 sind von blitz, die unteren 5 turbo trail von profiblinker

grezz 
andy

ps. um die frage der größe mal gleich zu beantworten .blitz 7cm ,profiblinker 5,5cm


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> man hab vergessen dir bescheid zu geben das ich doch heute auch noch frei hab#q hast bestimmt heut früh gewartet|pftroest:


 
Ja ab 05:30 :r  , aber hab mir dann die zeit mit einem kleinen Modem absturz vertrieben, man hatte ich spaß


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> neeein ich fische nicht die Black Star cm   ich fiusche die Black Star TITANIUM.
> 
> Fynn


man das war ein langer weg ,stimmt die neue black star heißt nur cm,die alte heißt cm titanium , und genau die hab ich auch#q
so iss das . war heute doch schnell im laden konnte einfach nich bis freitag warten. junge jung kann ich nur sagen, ich hatte die black star cm (der neue Blank) 3,00m 125 gr in der hand ,und ich muß sagen die iss schon hammerhart bin mal gespannt wie die 3,30 m 150gr iss .ich nehme mal an das die 180 gr rute genauso hart iss wie meine 200gr. und da hat mir einer erzählt der neue blank iss weicher ich lach mich ja wohl tot.die dinger sind alles andere als weich.der startring der 125iger iss super klein sieht aus wie ein multiring, aber für multi ungebrauchbar da er zu weit vom blank absteht.das brachte mir schon ein wenig verwirrung innendurchmesser c.a. 2,5-3cm
und sie hat auch einen super kurzen ringabstand bestimmt 3 ringe mehr als meine 3,00m .na hoffendlich iss die 3,30m nich auch so.

gruß
andy

ps dann fischen wir also doch die gleichen ruten abgesehen von länge und wg.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ja ab 05:30 :r  , aber hab mir dann die zeit mit einem kleinen Modem absturz vertrieben, man hatte ich spaß



wat haste denn nu schonwieder mit deinem modem#d kauf dir blos ma wat neues|supergri|supergri|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## BennyO (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo holst du dir denn immer die Blitz Twister?




Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat haste denn nu schonwieder mit deinem modem#d kauf dir blos ma wat neues|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Ist bereits geordert |supergri 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Wo holst du dir denn immer die Blitz Twister?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aussem angelladen bei uns.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ist bereits geordert |supergri
> Gruß Chris


prima nie wieder probleme:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
kenne den Laden "meines" Händlers besser als er selber :q  Da iss nix an Teleruten bei, die ich gut finde.
Ist allerdings auch nur ein kleiner Händler.

Was ich mir aber immer noch nicht vorstellen kann, dass gleichwertige Teleruten billiger als gleichwertige Steckruten sind. 

Bei der neuen Black Star cm sind Fuji Lowrider Ringe drauf. Von denen halte ich eigentlich sehr viel, habe ich auch auf meinen Brandungsruten. 
Bringen eher mehr, als weniger Wurfweite. Selbst in der Hand hatte ich die Rute auch noch nicht, aber die soll wohl nicht so dolle sein. 
Vorallen sollen die Titanium ja noch Hand gemacht worden sein #c Aber naja...
Wir fischen aber nicht die gleichen Ruten, kurz bevor die neue cm rauskam, hat Cormoran noch was an der Austattung der Titanium geändert. Und ich habe halt die mit der neueren Austattung :m  Ob sie besser ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. 

Nochmal zur Gerätepflege. Klar pass ich auch auf meine Sachen auf, sind aber im Endeffekt doch nur Gebrauchsgegenstände...
Also übertrieben ist meine Gerätepflege sicher nicht :m  Habe aber auch echt noch viele Ruten die schon oft gefischt wurden, aber noch keine Kratzer haben...

nochmal an Andy...
gut dann wirds wohl wirklich an den Schnüren gelegen haben, werde mir dann mal alle Vorfächer neu binden :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> prima nie wieder probleme:m


 
Guckst du hier... http://www2.atelco.de/7AJQCyOwgJeHSm/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=9049&agid=607 :m 

Hab gerade bestellt, hol ich Freitag ab :q  , dann funzt das wieder alles :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## chris13 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Benny? Hol dir die Blitz Twister doch in Heili...!Oder bestell dir die Dinger übern nen Händler!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So wieder zurück, gestern sooo viel zu tun gehabt, mal wieder philo und zwar die leibesformen der philosophen von der antike bis zur neuzeit:v,heute die Arbeit,die einfach war....|supergri

zum Thema:

Als Schnur nehme ich zum vorfachbau ziehmlich dünne vorfächer, damit habe ich die beste erfahrung gemacht.Meist ist es ne 60 vorfachschnur und 40 mundschnüre, eine von berkley und die andere ist ne spez. vorfachschnur:g

Als Twister kommen bei mir meist Magnum,Zebco und Blitzpilker an den Jigkopf.

Meistens 7.5cm,aber bei vorsichtigen Bissen auch 5,5 cm.

die besten farben kann ich euch nach dem WE zeigen, dann bin ich wieder bei meinen Pilkersachen(papa):q


ps: wie schwer wählt ihr eure Jigköpfe,
bei mir nehme ich bei 5,5cm 3gr. und bei den 7,5 5-7gr.


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hängt von den bedingungen ab aber meistens so zwischen 3-7,5g. Vorfächer zwischen 0,35-0,50mm


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

03-05 sind das nur die mundschnüre oda alles?


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber damit hebst du keine dorsche rüber oda?


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber natürlich


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

welche hakengröße für die haken bevorzugt du/ihr?


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hängt vom Twister ab so das er hal weit genug raus kommt


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das heisst??
bei 5,5cm nehem ich 1/0 und bei 7,5 2/0-3/0


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ungefähr, wie gesagt der Haken sollte weit genug aus dem Twister rausschauen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was seits so eure liebsten farben?

gerade im winter bin ich immer unschlüssig, bob nicht doch nen eher schlichterer ton besser wäre, aber nehem dann doch imemr eher was helleres#c


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

standart Satz schauen was bei den anderen geht. Ist das gleiche wie die Fragen zu den Pilker Farben hängt halt vom Wetter und von den Dorschen ab. meistens  rot, rotschwarz, schwarz, brauntön, naturfarben. Aber wie gesagt Augen auf


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit @all


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

schreib doch mal zu meinen fragen:q|bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> schreib doch mal zu meinen fragen:q|bla:


 

ich hab da auch keine Lösung für Dich, rottöne sind immer gut z.B. in kombi mit grün ,grün-gelb, oder blau.
Immer geht blau-silber,
Neuerdings steh ich auch auf braun oder schwarz mit glitzer. :m 

Aber ich kann auch nur zum abgucken raten und nach gefühl zu starten

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werde ich ja wahrscheinlich am 14.04 erfahren ne=)

wie siehts mit deinen vorfächern aus?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn 
wußte garnich das da noch eine zwischen war ,naja man lernt nie aus.
zu den tele nochmal ,die meisten händler stellen sich die ruten auch nicht hin das iss schon richtig ,da sie keiner kauft eben weil es halt teleruten sind und richtig gute zu teuer,aber bei den guten ruten ist die quallität wirklich gleichzustellen mit einer steckrute.meine zb haben an jedem endteil keinen bald rostenden ring angeklebt .die wurden richtig gewickelt und gelackt das iss zb son kleiner punkt worauf man achten sollte .
bei der aktion wirst du bei meinen ruten auch nicht die steckverbindung sehen im bogen läuft alles sehr flüssig ineinander usw aber ich will ja hier nich fachsimpeln .vlt siehst du mal eine irgendwo im geschäft mach dir mal den spaß und schau sie dir genauer an.
wie gesagt meine beiden sind zum forellenjagen absolut top,mir ging es hauptsächlich um das ewig lange fädeln der schnüren endweder lass ich sie drinn oder zieh die schnur mit der endkappe durch da ist eine einfädelvorrichtung drinne endkappe runternehmen und schnur iss durch alle ringe durch.für andere sachen bleib ich auch lieber bei steckruten.

zu dem rutenring jau das sind top ringe. mich stört wirklich nur der startring weil er eben zu klein iss und da ich viel werfe fällt der kauf bei mir sicher aus.aber mal sehen wie die 3,30 m 150 gr ist.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> werde ich ja wahrscheinlich am 14.04 erfahren ne=)
> 
> wie siehts mit deinen vorfächern aus?


 

Jau am 14ten schaun mer mal, zum Thema Vorfächer kann ich nur :c  und |rotwerden

 |peinlich aber bis jetzt immer nur gekaufte, ich bin zu Faul und trau meinen Knoten auch nicht so wirklich #t


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich selber liebe das konten und ausprobieren, mache sehr viele unterschiedliche vorfächer, obohl ich doch eh immer am gleichen hängen bleibe:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Jau am 14ten schaun mer mal, zum Thema Vorfächer kann ich nur :c  und |rotwerden
> 
> |peinlich aber bis jetzt immer nur gekaufte, ich bin zu Faul und trau meinen Knoten auch nicht so wirklich #t



wie jetzt iss mir garnich aufgefallen ,na dann können wir ja bei der ewig langen ausfahrt vorfächer bauen.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Guckst du hier... http://www2.atelco.de/7AJQCyOwgJeHSm/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=9049&agid=607 :m
> 
> Hab gerade bestellt, hol ich Freitag ab :q  , dann funzt das wieder alles :m
> 
> Gruß Chris



modem kaputt|kopfkrat du angeber:q:q:q:q:q
so mach ich es auch immer wenn frauchen fragt.#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer baut denn dann vorf#ächer, bin viel zu zippellig um die zubinden..:q

ich heise auch zappelphilipp|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich selber liebe das konten und ausprobieren, mache sehr viele unterschiedliche vorfächer, obohl ich doch eh immer am gleichen hängen bleibe:q


 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich auch einfach nur zu Faul zum binden #d  eben die Knoten machen noch Spaß, aber was soll`s wenn ich das gleiche Vorfach binde wie ich es auch Gekauft benutzen würde, da ist mir kaufen dann doch "günstiger" |supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach die gekauften haben viel zu kurze munschnüre und sind viel zu übertrieben stark und die jigköpfe sind zu schwer


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zappel philipp valium hilft:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> modem kaputt|kopfkrat du angeber:q:q:q:q:q
> so mach ich es auch immer wenn frauchen fragt.#6


 

|muahah: das ist doch der einfachste Weg :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt iss mir garnich aufgefallen ,na dann können wir ja bei der ewig langen ausfahrt vorfächer bauen.:m


 
Na da freu ich mich ja schon |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp
was machste mit deinem alten brauch noch ein surfer


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine macht den Drogen#d:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Na da freu ich mich ja schon |rolleyes



iss doch nur das du vertrauen zu deinen knoten bekommst.wenn dann einer knallt kannste mir ja die schuld geben und ich gib dir ein dorsch dafür:m:q:q:q natürlich erst nach quallitätskontrolle|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp
> was machste mit deinem alten brauch noch ein surfer


 
Das ist ein alter Firmen Rechner ich weiß nicht #c , aber mit verschenken stellen sich meine Mädels hier immer ein bischen an. Nicht wegen des verschenkens,Du verstehst :g (wichtig, wichtig Daten und so...#q ).


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss doch nur das du vertrauen zu deinen knoten bekommst.wenn dann einer knallt kannste mir ja die schuld geben und ich gib dir ein dorsch dafür:m:q:q:q


 

hätte ich von so einer abmachung gewußt, hätte ich vlt. letzes mal auch was mit nach Hause genommen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> keine macht den Drogen#d:q



was für drogen das iss ein beruhigungsmittel für  wilde zappelphillippe


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> keine macht den Drogen#d:q


 
Wer erzählt den so einen Scheiß #d 

Nein is richtig :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> hätte ich von so einer abmachung gewußt, hätte ich vlt. letzes mal auch was mit nach Hause genommen.



|muahah:


wat issnu mit deinem alten rechner????????


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also bei manchen fertigen Vorfächern sind die Knoten wirklich sehr bescheiden deswegen nur selber gemachtes.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heißt dat nich,,, keine macht den doofen|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> 
> wat issnu mit deinem alten rechner????????


 

Muß ich erst klären |bla:  , wenn ich Dir den jetzt zusage und meine Sister sagt No, steh ich doch wieder Dumm da  
aber Grundsätzlich kannst Du den haben  #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo mein papa hat mal nen richtigen propper verloren,weil sein gekauftes vorfach gesprengt wurde, der knoten an der perle war aufgegangen;+#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja ne ne schon klar. dann klär ma ,iss ja nich so dringend bis jetzt komm ich noch klar mit dem einen .


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag ich doch nur selbergemachtes ist gut


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> jo mein papa hat mal nen richtigen propper verloren,weil sein gekauftes vorfach gesprengt wurde, der knoten an der perle war aufgegangen;+#q



nenn die dinger bitte nich knoten sondern maschienengetüttel


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder chinesicher spezial knoten:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chinesischer spezial maschienengetüttel. nich knoten sagen|jump:


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier gehts ja rund.

Ales klar, ich werde mal sehen ob ich sowas finde. Wat soll die denn kosten? #c 

Hatte mit dne Lowrider Ringen auch so meine Bedenken, aber an meinen Brandungsruten bin cih echt zufrieden :m 

...ich binde auch nur selber. Wo bezieht ihr die leichten Jigköpfe mit Farbe? Mag keine bleifarbenen beim Jiggen fischen. Glaubensfrage :g 
Knotet ihr die Jigs immer an die Mundschnur? Oder habt ihr da kleine Karabiner o.ä. dran um evtl. mal einen kleineren Jigkopf ranzumachen?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so muss los....

heute abend bin ich aber noch für euch da:q#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn 
was kostet was#c

laboe im angelladen hab ich letztes mal einen stapel gelb orange 3 gr gekauft ansonsten hat unser dealer die von dega öfter sind aber immer schnell weg.
also ich mache neuerdings mit karabiner zum schnellen wechseln daher auch nur 3 gr kommt man dann so auf 5gr

hab ich von micha geklaut den trick


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
Wat sachste denn zu dem Rechner, ist doch ne schicke Sache oder?


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was die Tele Rute kostet? 

Was nimmst du für Karabiner? Behindern die die Jiggs nicht im Lauf?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @andy
> Wat sachste denn zu dem Rechner, ist doch ne schicke Sache oder?



jau haut hin und der preis ist natürlich verlockend.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nach oben sind dem ja keine Grenzen gesetzt, aber der Preis ist doch echt anständig! 

So ich muß auch los, bis später #h

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

um die 70 euro kann sie ja am 14 mitbringen wenn du noch soviel zeit hast .dann kannste dir selber mal ein bild machen.

keine ahnung wie die heißen kann ja gleich mal ein bildchen machen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo wäre super wenn du die mal mitbringst.

Bildchen wäre auch super :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schade nich scharf genug muß wohl doch mal die bedienungsanleitung lesen:q soviele funktionen schaut ja kein mensch durch. aber iss zu erkennen. die sind von balzer frag nich nach der größe keine ahnung ,mußt du nach eigenden ermessen kaufen. stören tun sie nich da der rundbogen schön groß ist sind auch die einzigsten die ich so kenne hab noch nichts besseres gefunden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo wäre super wenn du die mal mitbringst.
> 
> Bildchen wäre auch super :q



mach ich. wenn du wirbel brauchst hol ich noch 5 pack, kannste dann haben wenn nich dann behalt ich sie selbst brauch ich ja immer. kosten so um 1,50 oder so kann auch 1,70 sein ,ich schau immer nich so nach dem preis bei solch kleinsachen was ich brauch brauch ich eben:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich guck hier mal selber nach solchen Wirbeln. 

Gibts bei uns bestimmt auch. Aber falls ich keine finde, nehme ich dein Angebot gerne an :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na klar kein thema. sollten in einem geordneten angelladen wohl rumschwirren. denk ich zumindest. wenn du sie nich findest sach bescheid bring ich dann mit.


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar die find ich schon :m 

Machst du dein Vorfächer mit Klemmhülsen oder normalen Knoten? Nimmst sicherlich Rotationsperlen, oder?

Lenkt mich bloß von diesem besch... Mathe ab :q  Lerne schon seit 3std #d  diesmal isses nämlich echt ne ernste Arbeit, die man nich versauen sollte...


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klemmhülsen würde ich nicht nehmen da die Schnur evtl. raus rutschen könnte. Zur verbindung nehme ich rotation beads. Was fürn Thema hast du den Mathe.


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...geht um die Fixierung der Rotationsperlen auf der Vorfachschnur. Da rutscht glaub ich nix raus :m 

In Mathe? mmh alles was mit Pi und Cosinus etc. zu tun hat. Iss ne Menge stoff.


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

für die Fixierung nehme ich nen einfachen Doppelknoten hält Bombenfest. Pi und Cosinus sind doch Kinderkram wart mal ab bis du es mit GanzrationalenFunktionen fünften Grades zutun bekommst ich sag nur f(x)=ax^5+bx^4+cx^3+dx^2+ex+f


----------



## BennyO (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also das Thema mit Sinus, Kosinus und Tangens ist ja wirklich nicht schwer. War mein letztes Thema. Mekr dir einfach dir Formeln, dann klappt das schon.


Und zu der Montage:
Ich benutze auch Rotationsperlen. Klemmhülsen finde ich auch nicht wirklich toll. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber wissen. Wenn wir uns sehen, kann ich dir ja mal ein Vorfach von mir geben. Quasi als Muster.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so Leuddchen ich *BIN DABEI
*ich ruf gleich mal den kapitän an:q
*achja mein** dad ist auch dabei:m
*


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zu den wirbeln, würde dir erh die teile ohne wirbel empfehelen,ist besser und behindert den lauf nicht wirklich...

ahbe ich auch mal überlegt,aber bin dann doch wieder von ab:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne habt schon recht das es nicht wirklich schwer ist. Komme auch ganz gut damit klar.
Aber nun gut, gehört hier nicht her :q 

Sehr gut Philipp :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nur noch 1 frage, welche klasse biste denn?


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

10 auf nem Gym....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh oh, was kommt da nur auf mich zu:q#q

warum soll die denn so wichtig sein#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn lass die rotationsperlen weg und mach so
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/knotenbilder.htm

ganz unten verbindung seitenzweig .

die mundchnur nach oben knoten so hast du ein super spiel beim jig.
wenn mit rotationsperlen mindestens zweifachfachknoten !!! 
klemmhülsen würd ich dir nicht empfelen sind zu scharfkantig und beim quetschen, quetscht du auch die schnur das sollte man immer bedenken.

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habe ich früher auch gemacht, nur nimm noch ne perel auf die schnur, so dass sie besser absteht..

als knoten für die Perlen nehme ich nen doppelten achter knoten


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

okay habe mir 2 plätze so eben reserviert...


fahr jetzt zum traninig#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
probier ich mal

@Philipp
wo stehste denn? Bug? Seite?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie besser abstehen die stehen doch super ab weil nach oben gebunden iss.wichtig iss doch das sie nich wie ein tauber sack nach unten baumeln.wo bastelst du denn die perle an über den knoten oderwie muß ich das verstehen;+
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> so Leuddchen ich *BIN DABEI
> *ich ruf gleich mal den kapitän an:q
> *achja mein** dad ist auch dabei:m
> *



#6#6#6#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gibt das keinen Tüddel mit dem Knoten?

Fand die Rotationsperlen bisher eigentlich immer top. Werde mir mal ein Vorfach mit den Knoten binden und dann mal vergleichen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Gibt das keinen Tüddel mit dem Knoten?
> 
> Fand die Rotationsperlen bisher eigentlich immer top. Werde mir mal ein Vorfach mit den Knoten binden und dann mal vergleichen.




also ich hatte bisher noch keine probleme.hab es auch mal mit perlen versucht aber naja bin wieder umgestiegen auf die herkömmliche weise da sich sowieso nichts am verhalten geändert hat,iss blos wieder geldschneiderei der industrie.
greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich denke das ich nicht dabei sein werde,da keiner aus Berlin hinfährt,der ich mitnehmen könnte!Schade eigentlich...!


----------



## BennyO (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich finde die Montage mit den Rotationsperlen besser. Das andere vertüddelt bei mir auch irgendwie immer. Vielleicht mache ich dabei aber auch was flasch. Aber das mit den Perlen klappt bie mir ja auch super, also kein Grund zu einem Wechel.



Gruß BEnny


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich Fische auch nur noch mit Rotation Beads habe zwar noch ein paar Montagen ohne die sind nur noch zur reserve


----------



## micha_2 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die black star cm in3,50m hat aber kein low raiderringe.
 lasst bloss von schwarzen mundschnüren oder vorfächern die finger is ne katastrohpe.
die dorsche stehen im moment oder besser liegen auf'n grund und sind voll. sie schaffen es nich den pilker oder schweren beifänger einzusaugen.
die untere mundschnur so binden, abgang kurz über pilker und der jig ohne bleikopf muss in höhe der mitte des pilker baumeln, u max. nen 6er jig. das läuft im moment. werd mir solch vorfächer noch bauen, den wir werden bestimmt am freitag nach DMV-Bedingungen angeln, u da is ne art kopfdrilling nich erlaubt.
habe mein jigköpfe bis jetzt auch immer per einhänger am kopf  gewechselt, is aber nich star genug u verleitet zu verwichlungen. werd sie jetzt immer direkt anknoten u nur den jig wechseln. rotationsbeads sind ok, aber mit normalen knoten ohne rotation gibt es genauso viel knoten. es gibt anderen ursachen.
es gibt von anderen anbietern ausser blitz noch meiner meinung bessere auf jedenfall farbmäßige jigs. 
schaut mal bei hakuma.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mäno micha jetz hab ich mir nen trick von dir geklaut mit einhänger und nu haste schonwieder umgesattelt iss doch wohl zum :v muß ich ja schon wieder klauen mit den vorfächern müssen wir ma was machen stell ma ein bildchen rein.
greez
andy

na das gibt mir ja hoffnung bei der 3,50 black star


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ha jetzt ma bei cormoran auf der seite geguckt.
ich krig das :v die 3,30m iss auch mit low rider.

die 3,50 iss die einzigste mit fuji weitwurfringen. man sind die denn irre im kopf oder was soll dieser mist.bringen eine top rute auf den markt und bauen solch ein rotz da an,ich muß doch werfen können und nich nur rauspendeln oder nur runterlassen.
zum weitwerfen sind die low rider völlig unbrauchbar.

@ fynn du hattest doch da eine rute in der hand die der black star nichts nachsteht wie hieß die nochmal?
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na Andy ausgeschlafen |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
suchst du ne 3.30 Rute?
Ich hab noch ne fast ungefischte DEGA in der Länge zu Haus!
Die is mir bissl unhandlich, hat 180 oder 200 g Wg...
Fuji Ringe hat se auch.
Mach heut Abend mal Fotos von dem guten Stück.
Vielleicht is die ja was für dich!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
nee bin wachgeworden als die sms von meinem kumpel aus italien kam.hätte ich gewußt das ich die ganze woche hier im haus rumhänge wäre ich mitgefahren .


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Chris!

Guter Tach heut...

Alle an Board!!! :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk
wie guter tach heut .ich bin völlig genervt mir fällt die decke aufen kopf schei ß schlecht wetter.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Möönsch,

mach was draus! Streich die Küche, rasier den Hund, geh shoppen oder ähnliches...:q:m
Da findet sich doch was!!! Ich könnt auch mal en paar freie Tage gebrauchen.|uhoh:
Aber da is leider bis Mai!!!:cnix drin... F*ck!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> suchst du ne 3.30 Rute?
> Ich hab noch ne fast ungefischte DEGA in der Länge zu Haus!
> Die is mir bissl unhandlich, hat 180 oder 200 g Wg...
> ...



ja ne 3,30 iss schon o.k.
aber 150 gr muß es sein alles andere iss schon im bestand


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Na Möönsch,
> 
> mach was draus! Streich die Küche, rasier den Hund, geh shoppen oder ähnliches...:q:m
> Da findet sich doch was!!! Ich könnt auch mal en paar freie Tage gebrauchen.|uhoh:
> Aber da is leider bis Mai!!!:cnix drin... F*ck!!!



dazu fehlt mir leider auch die lust#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, dat gibbet ja gar net...#d
Schnacken mim Angelgerätedealer und Käffchen schlürfen geht doch imma!!!|supergri
Ich sitz hier über ner Bedienungsanleitung mit zich Bildern, die ich erklären muss! Und anschließend kann ich den ganzen Krempel noch auf Englisch übersetzen...
Da gibts auch Schöneres!!!#q

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Mann, dat gibbet ja gar net...#d
> Schnacken mim Angelgerätedealer und Käffchen schlürfen geht doch imma!!!|supergri
> 
> 
> Greez



das würd ich gerne tun aber er sitzt aufem kutter und iss am pilken |uhoh: man wäre ich doch blos mitgefahren#q aber leider hab ich gestern abend erst das arbeitsaus bekommen. und mit den damen im laden kann ich nich so recht was anfangen.:q

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh, das is natürlich Kagge!!!:v
Dann hilft nur: aufräumen, zocken oder was leckeres kochen...
Was anderes würd mir jetzn auch net einfallen!
Vielleicht noch sinnlos durch die Gegend gurken.
Aber das bringt auch nix! Schei*e wenn mer net weiß was man anfangen soll!!!
Angelgerät zerpflücken wär vielleicht auch noch ne Maßnahme.
Rollen fetten, Ruten saubermachen usw!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oooooch nöööö
ich will dat die sonne scheint|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: Faul, hä???
Wenn bei euch auch so'n Wetter is wie hier, dann bleibt wohl nur Solarium...
Wird Zeit, dass Frühhüling kommt! Der ganze Regen ist mittlerweile äscht nervig!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, ich hab gestern den neuen AngelDomäne Katalog zugeschickt bekommen. Der is ja mega unübersichtlich#d!!!
Zwar viel Auswaahl, aber irgendwie alles in einer großen Schublade.
Kommste dir vor wie am Grabbeltisch!!!
Werd mir die Tage auch bissl Material besorgen um Vorfächer zu basteln... Habt mich da auf einige gute Ideen gebracht!

Hab eben den Bericht von Birger im Magazin gelesen.
Der hat am Bodden vorigen Herbst richtig gut gefangen.
Vor allem die paar Zeilen über diese herrlich gezeichneten Leos hat sich extrem gut gelesen!!!
Wie wärs mit Spätherbst und ner Männertour dahin???
Chris, du und meine Wenigkeit...
Drei Männer, ein Bus, ein Anhänger und jede Menge dicke Fischlies!!!:q

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na da isser wieder |wavey:

Seid froh das ihr nicht den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzen müßt 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> ...Wie wärs mit Spätherbst und ner Männertour dahin???
> Chris, du und meine Wenigkeit...
> Drei Männer, ein Bus, ein Anhänger und jede Menge dicke Fischlies!!!:q
> 
> Greez


 
Ich komm definitiv mit Bodden-angeln :l 

Ich könnt noch ein Wohnmobil in den großen Topf schmeißen, legger Sat-Tv, und hübsch geräumig, da läßt'`s sich gut drin Leben.Ich hoffe das der Frühschnack-Team-Manager Andy #6  die Planung übernimmt und wir uns hübsch ins gemachte Nest setzten können :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ich muß noch ein bischen ackern #q sonst gibts |krach: vom Meister 

bis denn #h
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Chris Hase!!!
Du bist jutt.
Wat meinste, wo ich den ganzen Tach meine Zeit verbringe...
Letzte Woche war nur ausnahmsweise Abwechslung mit mal bissl an ner Anlage rumspielen!
Eigentlich sollte ich nur mit einem unsrer Servicetechniker dahin um den Volumenstrom zu messen und die Anlage nach Tabellenwerten einzustellen.
Doch dann kam es etwas anders...
Der gute Mann hat sich morgens um halb elf richtig stramm in den Daumen geschnitten. Also endete der Tach damit, dass ich Servicetech 1 ins Krankenhaus kutschieren konnte!
Der is da mit 8 Stichen wieder geflickt worden und hat nen gelben Schein für zwei Wochen ergattert...
Toll, also durfte ich am nächsten Tag, Freitag wohlgemerkt, mit Servicetech 2 wieder da hin, um fertig zu stellen!
Wie gut, dass Vaddern Heizungs -und Lüftungsbauer gelernt hat! So sind wir dann doch bis 16 Uhr fertig geworden. :q Statt wie vom Techniker gemunkelten 20 Uhr!!!

Aber ansonsten sitz ich den ganzen lieben langen Tach vorm Rechner, bin irgendwelche Layouts am erstellen, oder schreibe Bedienungsanleitungen für unsere Anlagen...

Greez


----------



## micha_2 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy ich war heut im angelladen, aber nichts gesehen von einer black star


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy

das die Lowrider Beringung nicht zum Weitwerfen geeignet ist, da muss ich dir definitiv widersprechen! 
Wie bereits gesagt habe ich die Shimano Super Aero Technium Brandungsruten, da sind auch Lowrider's drauf. Die wirft sich so dermaßen geil, da gibts überhaupt nix dran auszusetzen.
Shimano wird sich da auch was bei gedacht haben, wenn sie die Ringe verwenden.
Fische die übrigends mit einer shimano Ultegra 10000, also auch mit nem rel. großen Spulenkopf. Gibt auch kein Schnurstau...

Pilkrute? http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info.php?cPath=83_207_338&products_id=1542&osCsid=fac17a9757e68809e0c9ec6d3bd6
#6  Geiles Teil. Vorallem merkt man das Verlängerungsteil überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bist Du wahnsinnig, mit so einer Rute einen Kutter zu betreten, zwischen den ganzen Vögeln, die bei der kleinsten Welle erstmal einen gepflegten ausfallschritt gegen dein Gerät machen 

Ich muß schon immer :c wenn ich so einen Wankel-hannes die Reling langkommen sehe, und der rammt dann erstmal anständig sein Knie o.ä. gegen Rute&Rolle :e , und dann kommt ein Blick, so nach dem Motto "kann ja jedem mal passieren" aber das dabei gerade so um die 250-500 tacken gegen die Bordwand klatschen, is denen doch Sch***egal!

Deswegen preislich immer schön moderat bleiben Du weißt nie welcher Idiot es auf dein Tackle abgesehen hat  |gr:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich komm definitiv mit Bodden-angeln :l
> 
> Ich könnt noch ein Wohnmobil in den großen Topf schmeißen, legger Sat-Tv, und hübsch geräumig, da läßt'`s sich gut drin Leben.Ich hoffe das der Frühschnack-Team-Manager Andy #6  die Planung übernimmt und wir uns hübsch ins gemachte Nest setzten können :q :q :q :q :q :q :q




na dann hab ich ja endlich was zu tun :vik: bin dabei:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy ich war heut im angelladen, aber nichts gesehen von einer black star



dachte ich mir. hat heiko nämlich versteckt steht hintem ladentisch:q:q:q:q ich hab genauso blöd geguckt.und er grinste nur. leider iss erja heute aufen kutter mußte wohl bis morgen warten.:q:q:q:q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> das die Lowrider Beringung nicht zum Weitwerfen geeignet ist, da muss ich dir definitiv widersprechen!
> Wie bereits gesagt habe ich die Shimano Super Aero Technium Brandungsruten, da sind auch Lowrider's drauf. Die wirft sich so dermaßen geil, da gibts überhaupt nix dran auszusetzen.
> ...



na dein wort in gottes ohr aber wie sieht es mit der endfernung des ersten rutenringe aus iss dr weiter weg oder genau wie bei den normalen ruten? also bei der blacky iss der abstand genau wie bei der normal beringung, das macht mir son bissel kopfschmerzen ,weil er wirklich sehr klein iss. na schauen wir mal vlt rückt er die 3,30 mal zum probewerfen raus und meine meinung ändert sich dann. aber so recht trau ich dem frieden nich.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Bist Du wahnsinnig, mit so einer Rute einen Kutter zu betreten, zwischen den ganzen Vögeln, die bei der kleinsten Welle erstmal einen gepflegten ausfallschritt gegen dein Gerät machen
> 
> Ich muß schon immer :c wenn ich so einen Wankel-hannes die Reling langkommen sehe, und der rammt dann erstmal anständig sein Knie o.ä. gegen Rute&Rolle :e , und dann kommt ein Blick, so nach dem Motto "kann ja jedem mal passieren" aber das dabei gerade so um die 250-500 tacken gegen die Bordwand klatschen, is denen doch Sch***egal!
> 
> ...



badetag :q sowas bekommt man versicherungstechnisch immer auf die reihe. iss schon ein klitzekleines risiko aber no risk no fun:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na steckst schon in der Planung ? |supergri

Man ihr habt mich jetzt auch mit dem Vorfächbinden Infiziert, meine Planung für heut` abend; erstmal ordentlich drauflos knüpfen.
bestimmt kam das schonmal, aber wieviel gr. sollten die Jigköpfe haben? Aber ich denke ich binde die auch direkt an um dann nur die Twister zu wechseln.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau kannste auch direkt binden hab ich ja auch immer so gemacht bis ich micha sein trick geklaut hab:q und alles umsonst jetz steh ich da mi ein haufen gebudene vorfächer |uhoh: aber egal komme damit ja super klar .jig 3-5 gr


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir können uns ja heut Abend Fotos von unseren Montagen zuschicken...
Gemeinsam Knüpfen.
Dann noch wetten welche die Fängigste ist!!!

Mann, könnt net am Samstag schon der 7.4 sein?
Dann wärs nur noch eine Woche...|bla:

Von euch hat keiner am 17.3 Bock und Zeit?
Ich bin nämlich schon am überlegen!!!

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> badetag :q sowas bekommt man versicherungstechnisch immer auf die reihe. iss schon ein klitzekleines risiko aber no risk no fun:vik:


 
Badetag sowieso, aber was willst Du der Versicherung melden? kommt ja auch nicht immer gleich zum Bruch, aber alleine diese Art, ich sag mal, kleine Wackler bei Seegang wie letztes mal, sind nicht auszuschließen. Aber die haben manchmal schon derart getankt  :#2: .... nagut  |sagnix


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris
die Black Star kostet auch nur 50€ weniger :m 
Ob nun 210€oder 260€ ist doch im Endeffekt egal  

Die Aspire ist aber echt eine obergeile Rute, allerdings auch mit Fuji Lowrider Beringung.
Habe gerade mal eine Brandungsrute rausgekramt, der erste Ring ist im oberen Drittel des zweiten Teils. Dann wird der Abstand immer kleiner. 
Aber stimmt schon, wenn er ziemlich weit unten wäre hätte ich auch Bedenken. 

Sehe gerade das der Termin für unser Pilken ja in den Ferien liegt :vik:  Dann werde ich die Langeland wohl 2-3 Tage vorher mal spontan antesten, wenn der Wind passt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: leider muß ich da auch mal bei geburtstag antanzen,min frau hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht das ihre tante 40 wird.
dat gibt dann mecker wenn ich abhau.zum nuller


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Mann, könnt net am Samstag schon der 7.4 sein?
> Dann wärs nur noch eine Woche...|bla:
> 
> Von euch hat keiner am 17.3 Bock und Zeit?
> ...


 
Warum ist heute nicht schon der 13.04. |kopfkrat  

Ich will auch noch mal vorher, aber der General #t 
und der Teammanager :q  haben da glaub ich was dagegen


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Chris
> die Black Star kostet auch nur 50€ weniger :m
> Ob nun 210€oder 260€ ist doch im Endeffekt egal
> 
> Sehe gerade das der Termin für unser Pilken ja in den Ferien liegt :vik: Dann werde ich die Langeland wohl 2-3 Tage vorher mal spontan antesten, wenn der Wind passt.


 
meine Kutter-Ruten beide Vorjahresmodele ca.€80 und tun es auch und vor allem kann ich die auch mal stehen lassen ohne Angst und Bange um meine gute Rute zu werden.
Ich werd`da immer schnell aggro wenn wieder ein ödel dagegen rennt |gr: 

Sag bloß rechtzeitig bescheid wenn Du Langeland buchst dann muß ich meine Chefin |kopfkrat  bequatschen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Chris
> die Black Star kostet auch nur 50€ weniger :m
> Ob nun 210€oder 260€ ist doch im Endeffekt egal
> 
> ...



siehst du hab mal ein bild dazu von meiner brandungsrute gemacht. mein startring iss im unteren teil der zweite im oberen. das iss der knackpunkt wenn der erste ring dementsprechen eine weitere entfernung hat sollte es auch kein problem geben. warum haben die denn die 3,50 mit normalen fuji ringen gebaut und sie dann auch noch weitwurfringe genannt.muß doch was drann sein.|kopfkrat

wie jetzt 2-3 tage vorher antesten das darfst du nich dann biste ja klar im vorteil|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Warum ist heute nicht schon der 13.04. |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich will auch noch mal vorher, aber der General #t
> und der Teammanager :q  haben da glaub ich was dagegen


|motz: FAHR RUHIG |motz:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, der Teammanager wird nich begeistert sein! Aber, dass man(n) ein freies Training einlegt und schon mal die Lage abchecken tut, wird er sicher verstehen!!! Weiß ich mit Bestimmtheit!
Das Problem mit dem General ist da bei Weitem größer!!!#q
Wahrscheinlich hat meiner da auch schon irgendeinen Plan mit seinem Untergebenen...
Muß das heut Abend mal ganz ganz vorsichtig anfragen#t#c|rolleyes

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:WIR MÄNNER HABENS DOCH ECHT NICH LEICHT|muahah:


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo das stimmt...wenn jemand gegen meine Black Star rennt isser auch nen Kopp kürzer |rolleyes 

Werd aber spontan entscheiden wann ich pilken fahre, auf jeden Fall unter der Woche und nur wenn der Wind passt.

@Andy
hier mal der Leitring von meiner Brandungsrute, mit Feuerzeug daneben als Größenvergleich.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp verdammt klein um die 1,5cm kleiner als meiner denk ich mal aber wenn der abstand pass iss das doch i.o. deshalb verstehe ich nich das der abstand bei der pilke so dicht gesetzt iss.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Yo, der Teammanager wird nich begeistert sein! Aber, dass man(n) ein freies Training einlegt und schon mal die Lage abchecken tut, wird er sicher verstehen!!! Weiß ich mit Bestimmtheit!
> Das Problem mit dem General ist da bei Weitem größer!!!#q
> Wahrscheinlich hat meiner da auch schon irgendeinen Plan mit seinem Untergebenen...
> Muß das heut Abend mal ganz ganz vorsichtig anfragen#t#c|rolleyes
> ...


 

Jau Nr.1 wäre geklärt TM ist zwar |krach:  aber das wird schon wieder wenn Du auf der Heimfahrt ein paar Filets bei Ihm reinreichst

zu 2 ich denke es wird für den besagten Zeitraum einen NATO-Alarm geben so vom 03.03 bis 30.04 einschließlich #q  : alle man(n) in die Kaserne und zeit absitzen :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ....Werd aber spontan entscheiden wann ich pilken fahre, auf jeden Fall unter der Woche und nur wenn der Wind passt.


 
unter der Woche |jump: am besten ist Montags :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Jau Nr.1 wäre geklärt TM ist zwar |krach:  aber das wird schon wieder wenn Du auf der Heimfahrt ein paar Filets bei Ihm reinreichst
> 
> zu 2 ich denke es wird für den besagten Zeitraum einen NATO-Alarm geben so vom 03.03 bis 30.04 einschließlich #q  : alle man(n) in die Kaserne und zeit absitzen :g



|laola:|jump:|laola:


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....nochmal auf die Schnelle ein Unscharfes gemacht um mal den Abstand zu zeigen...|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> unter der Woche |jump: am besten ist Montags :m



weil da alle noch vom we kaputt sind|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss mir egal Chris, hab vom 1 bis 16 April frei und kann jeden Tag pilken :m 
Hauptsache der Wind ist so, dass man gut fischen kann.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> weil da alle noch vom we kaputt sind|kopfkrat|supergri


 
Das ist der springende Punkt :z an den anderen Tagen fällt zu sehr auf wie fertig ich selber bin |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ....nochmal auf die Schnelle ein Unscharfes gemacht um mal den Abstand zu zeigen...|supergri



genau so muß dat sein und der leitring sitzt andersrum als die anderen oder? iss bei der pilke auch so.


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab auch schon mal einen fast baden gehen lassen. Lelztes Jahr im Mai bei Thomas aufm Kutter hatten leichten Seegang die Person hatte vor und wärend der Ausfahrt gute 5-6 Bierchen getrunken kam angewackelt um aufs stille örtchen zu gehen :v und setz sich doch glatt auf meine Rute


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> iss mir egal Chris, hab vom 1 bis 16 April frei und kann jeden Tag pilken :m
> Hauptsache der Wind ist so, dass man gut fischen kann.


 

Dann könnte man ja überlegen ob nicht mal die anderen Kutter in Laboe und umgebung, auch dringendst einem Test unterzogen werden müßen.
Ich will mal Kehrheim II #6  und Forelle ist doch auch immer nett :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ...leichten Seegang die Person hatte vor und wärend der Ausfahrt gute 5-6 Bierchen getrunken kam angewackelt um aufs stille örtchen zu gehen :v und setz sich doch glatt auf meine Rute


 

   |splat:   |sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu iss aber gut:c:c:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

NIX GIBBET!!! Dann wird der Vadder *spätestens* am 12.04 fahnenflüchtig!!!
Ihr wißt ja wo ich zu finden bin...:g
Mann, zu dem Brandungskram kann ich gar nüscht sagen...
Aber der Leitring sieht echt winzig aus!
Is der bei meinen Feeder Ruten ja größer!

Greez




DorschChris schrieb:


> zu 2 ich denke es wird für den besagten Zeitraum einen NATO-Alarm geben so vom 03.03 bis 30.04 einschließlich #q  : alle man(n) in die Kaserne und zeit absitzen :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu iss aber gut:c:c:c


 
Ok Ok nu is gut!

Ich sollte vlt. auch nicht so hoch trabende Pläne machen sonst kommt Oberstabs-Feldwebel Schatzi und |motz:


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo der Leitring und der danach sitzen "falsch rum". 

Ja gibt schon manchmal son paar Spacken aufm Kutter. Die Schrägwerfer gehen mir immer so aufn Sack. Dann merken sie meistens gar nicht mal das sie bei mir drin sind und pilken wie die Weltmeister, die es aussieht wenn sich ein Monovorfach in 12er Geflochtene einwickelt weiß glaub ich ejder von euch |krach: 
...und weil man Jugendlicher ist, haben die anderen natürlich nie Schuld und sind selbstverständlich viel erfahrener |uhoh: 

Das war auch einmal geil auf der Forelle, ich schnapp mir hinten den Heckplatz mit meinem Kollegen.
Kommt son Spacken an und meint:"Was wollt ihr beiden Jungs denn da? Da dürfen nur richtige Angler fischen, ihr könnt da eh nix draus machen und seid noch viel zu jung..."...klar, haben den natürlich nicht dahin gelassen  
Ich sag mal so...am Ende stands 17 zu 3 für mich :vik: Der andere hats dann alles auf den Kapitän geschoben...aber naja, kennt man ja


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo der Leitring und der danach sitzen "falsch rum".
> 
> Ja gibt schon manchmal son paar Spacken aufm Kutter. Die Schrägwerfer gehen mir immer so aufn Sack. Dann merken sie meistens gar nicht mal das sie bei mir drin sind und pilken wie die Weltmeister, die es aussieht wenn sich ein Monovorfach in 12er Geflochtene einwickelt weiß glaub ich ejder von euch |krach:
> ...und weil man Jugendlicher ist, haben die anderen natürlich nie Schuld und sind selbstverständlich viel erfahrener |uhoh:
> ...



|good: so iss das kenn ich auch irgendwo her obwohl ich schon lange kein jugendlicher bin .frag mal das team daiwa die haben wir mit 3 mann 2000 abgekocht fand aber trotzdem toll das sie uns eingeladen haben:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So genug gemotzt, man trifft aber auch immer ne menge netter Leute und wenn man mal von denen absieht die meinen Sie wüßten alles besser ist das doch immer wieder hübsch


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
Blauort und Forelle würde ich spontan JA sagen.
Blauort aber nur Heck und Forelle nur, wenn wir jemanden haben, der uns früh genug die Plätze reserviert. Gibt da ja leider keine Namensschilder. Kann mir auch besseres vorstellen, als an der Seite zu stehen und dafür noch 40€bezahlen zu müssen  

Kehrheim...mmh ich eher nicht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo der Leitring und der danach sitzen "falsch rum".



jupp bei der pilke nur der leitring


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> Blauort und Forelle würde ich spontan JA sagen.
> Blauort aber nur Heck und Forelle nur, wenn wir jemanden haben, der uns früh genug die Plätze reserviert. Gibt da ja leider keine Namensschilder. Kann mir auch besseres vorstellen, als an der Seite zu stehen und dafür noch 40€bezahlen zu müssen
> 
> Kehrheim...mmh ich eher nicht


 

Ich bin wohl ein Seitenangler, da fang ich immer noch am besten  

Was ist den mit der Kehrheim? irgendetwas was ich wissen sollte #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, das mit den Schrägwerfern is schon nervig!!!
Grad dann, wenn man nen Leo verhaftet hat und danach wieder raus werfen möchte...
Auf einmal kreuzen von links und von rechts zwei Schnüre deine Wurfbahn! Zum :v!!!
Da werd ich aber mittlerweile ärgerlich!|gr:
Kann ja mal passieren, dass man mal bissl daneben wirft, aber die ganze Zeit...


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@fynn
bist Du schonmal von Strande gefahren?


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Was ist den mit der Kehrheim? irgendetwas was ich wissen sollte #c



Nö eigentlich nicht.
Mir gefällt die "Form" nur nicht so, d.h. also hoher kleiner Bug und Heck genau so. Alles ziemlich eng da...
Rest sind pers. Erfahrungen, weswegen ich nicht unbedingt da mitfahren will #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @fynn
> bist Du schonmal von Strande gefahren?



Jo...aber schon länger her. Vor 3 Jahren oder so.
Fand Laboe da aber besser.


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

JA oder wenn man graden nen Schönen Leo drann hat genau in diesemm moment muss natürlich noch über die Schnur geworfen werden.m Ich hab mitlerweile das Messer schon griffbereit am Gürtel bei zuviel Getüddel schnip schnap schnur vom werfer ab.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.ferienhausmiete.de/ferienhaus_details.php?obj_nr=344

alles da direkte see und greifswalder bodden fürn appel und nen ei  |supergri brauchen nurnoch ein termin. aber nich nur für 2 tage wenn denn  frühen do-so:vik: um boot sollten wir uns auch keine gedanken machen findet der andy schon.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Möönsch Andy,
goilstens!!!#6

Wie wär's mit Anfang Oktober???
Tag der Deutschen Einheit ließe sich gut damit vereinbaren...
Wären nur zwei Tage Urlaub zu nehmen! :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich würd anfang Okt auch für gut befinden |bla: #t


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal was anderes seid ihr morgen früh da oder muß ich wieder selbstgespräche führen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wollt ihr Bodden auf eigene Faust erkunden? |kopfkrat 

Dorsch oder Hecht?


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also dies Jahr wird glaub ich ein richtig gutes Angeljahr!!!
Endlich mal richtig viel am Wasser...
Freu|supergri, Augen feucht glänz!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

würde bei mir auch klar gehen.

so schnell kann das gehen behalten wir es ma im auge kann ja ma morgen telefonieren. oder wollen wir am 14 erstmal genau abquatschen iss wohl besser oder leg die seite gleich ma bi meine favoriten rein. und suche schonmal ein ordendliches boot in der nähe.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wollt ihr Bodden auf eigene Faust erkunden? |kopfkrat
> 
> Dorsch oder Hecht?


 
So ein zwei tage mit Guide macht bestimmt Sinn, aber zur Frage Dorsch und Hecht:vik: und ganz besonders Hecht |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> mal was anderes seid ihr morgen früh da oder muß ich wieder selbstgespräche führen?


bekomme immer erst abens bescheid melde mich aber heute.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wollt ihr Bodden auf eigene Faust erkunden? |kopfkrat
> 
> Dorsch oder Hecht?



wir haben doch zeit zum forschen ich kenn da ein gutes AB|rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> So ein zwei tage mit Guide macht bestimmt Sinn, aber zur Frage Dorsch und Hecht:vik: und ganz besonders Hecht |kopfkrat



Auf jeden Fall.
guck ma www.angelreisen-pehle.de ... mit dem müsste das eigentlich klappen #6 
Der kann euch bestimmt auch bei der Bootssuche helfen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bekomme immer erst abens bescheid melde mich aber heute.


 

Das wäre nicht schlecht, dann kann ich morgen gleich weiter pennen wenn der General in die Kaserne aufgebrochen ist |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar muß ma kurz weg#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin zwar letzte Zeit immer schon gegen kurz vor halb sieben auf den Beenen, aber zwei Kinder wecken und für den KiGa fertig machen, dann mich noch arbeitsfertig machen|uhoh:...
Da klappt das auf Keinsen mit noch ins Netz zu gehen!
Aber ab acht bin ich im Büro, dann kann ich ab und an bissl schreiben...
Allerdings morgen weniger als heut! Donnerstag is immer recht locker.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

1/2 Stunde noch absitzen, dann endlich Relaxen #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @ all#h

ich bin in letzter zeit eht unter stress, aber morgfen sind ferein#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich bin in letzter zeit eht unter stress, aber morgfen sind ferein#6



Sack |krach: :m 
Was sollen dat denn schon wieder für Ferien sein? 

Könnte mich immer über son paar Freundinnen aus Bayern usw. aufregen, so oft Ferien...


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bis später ich hab Feierabend :vik: :vik: :vik:
Noch mal schnell nach Hamburg, Dirk weiß warum und dann; Schicht im Schacht. KzH bis DZE 

und tschüß
Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn

habt ihr den keine 2 wochen Märzferien#h:vik:?


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> @ fynn
> 
> habt ihr den keine 2 wochen Märzferien#h:vik:?


Ne |gr: 
Habt ihr denn auch sowas wie Osterferien? |kopfkrat 

Irgendwo Berlin oder so....Weihnachtsferien, 3 Wochen später Winterferien ....Wir haben NIX von Weihnachten bis Ostern, nicht mal Feiertage


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee die habt dafür|krach:
 habt ihr denn pfingstferien?


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris,

jetzt wo sie et sagen!!!
Ich muss auch morgen oder so in die große Stadt (nein nich HH) aber bei mir halt... Selbes Problem!!!|uhoh:

@JungerLeoler

Was bitte schön sind Märzferien??? |kopfkrat
Du meinst wohl Wochenende!!!
Und nächste Woche gehts wieda feini in die Schule...|director:

Mann, der verka*kte rechner hier auf der Arbeit ist ewig langsam!!!:v


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja tja,

wie schön doch die schulzeit sein kann was?|supergri


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hatte gerade eine woche Ferien und in vier Wochen gibts wieder zwei Wochen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bist nen bayer oda?


----------



## chris13 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3 Wochen Weihnachtsferien? Schön wärs|rolleyes ...aber März-Ferien....sagmal-.....normal is das nicht|bla: !Dafür haben wir in Berlin Osterferien 2 1/2 Wochen |stolz:  ...
@Fynn sh....die Bayern?Boa hör bloß auf|supergri |supergri |supergri ..Ferien und Feiertage ohne Ende....die säcke:vik: :vik: :vik: !!!


Aber trotzdem....ich will am 14.4 mitkommen#t !Aber keiner fährt mich hoch,ich könnt:c


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem....ich will am 14.4 mitkommen#t !Aber keiner fährt mich hoch,ich könnt:c



Zug bis Kiel oder HH  
Da würd sich bestimmt jemand finden.

Zu den Bayern sag ich mal nix...


----------



## chris13 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also das mit den Bayern sollte natürlich keine Beleidigung sein!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm, aber dann fährt ja keine bahn oda??

haste keinen papa der dich hochfahren könnte oder enn kumpel der noch mitkommen will?


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Junger Dorschler 
ne BaWüler


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab mal wieder frei bin also morgen früh nich hier.


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin evtl morgen früh kurz hier, morgen Nachmittag aber keine Chance...

Die Forellen rufen #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat wollt ihr alle mit den forellen,der eine im meer der andere im see|kopfkrat

fischt auf friedis das ist endgeil|bla:

@ franky d

habt doch alle da unten so vie#dl#6


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will endlich wieder Meeresluft schnuppern hab schon entzug


----------



## micha_2 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habe den ganzen laden abgesucht, da war keine black star. aber wenn mann sich so affig hat dann soll er seinen schrott behalten u an seine lieblinge verschenken. geht mir sowieso auf den zeiger diese ganze heimlich tuerei. 
hab paket von ner gummitanke heut bekommen. haben paar neue gummis da.
hab jetzt mal ne neue schnur aufgezogen. spider wire steahlt. wird auf jeden fall besser sein als mader seine schnur: Cormoran corastrong absoluter schrott, noch schlimmer wie fireline.
ich könnte kotzen, hab mir etliche vorfächer gebaut, pilker und gummis gekauft. neue schnur aufgezogen, u dann hab ich heut auf arbeit um 16uhr gesagt bekommen, das ich morgen zur spätschicht muss. u dass wahrscheinlich auch nur für ne stunde, den rest würden die kollegen schaffen.
andy sag was, sonnabend auf die ostsee? meld dich


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

min, was fischt ihr denn so für schnüre beim pilken?


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ich hab Spro Power Pro 15er und Fireline 17er im Einsatz

Gruß Chris


----------



## JapanRot (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

ich fische auch ne 17er Fireline....in PINK :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> wat wollt ihr alle mit den forellen,der eine im meer der andere im see|kopfkrat
> 
> fischt auf friedis das ist endgeil|bla:
> 
> ...



hallo ;+ soll ich plötzen in rauch hängen ????|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

0,17 fireline pink 0,15 fireline green

werd aber demnächst auch auf power pro umsteigen hat mich echt überzeugt die nette:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> bin evtl morgen früh kurz hier, morgen Nachmittag aber keine Chance...
> 
> Die Forellen rufen #6



du hast am besten .bilder wolln wir sehen:vik:


----------



## Hechtkalle (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat bei mir auch sieben Jahre gedauert bis ich gehen konnte, ohne das es gleich Zoff gab. Mit heulen und so. Echt nervig sowas. hab sie aber schon soweit. das es im normalen abläuft. halt *FRAUEN|krach: *


----------



## Franky D (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

0.17mm Fireline flamegreen und Spider neon und ne 0.35mm Platinum Royal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Seht euch dieses gemetzel mal an .*


GRUß
ANDY




Bademeister001 schrieb:


> dies habe ich gerade in einem anderen angelforum gefunden...wusste nicht wo ich es reinstellen sollte...
> 
> es ist ein video über den delphinfang in japan ... #q
> nichts für schwache nerven!
> ...



unbedingt signieren  !!!!!!!!!!! diskussion bitte nur  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=42   hier  gruß
Andy


----------



## Franky D (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sehr traurig das so schöne tiere sterben müssen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> versenken alle miteinander



He Leute, Ball flach halten. Eine Diskussion zu dem Thema werde ich hier nicht zu lassen dafür könnt ihr in dem entsprechenden Thread euren Frust ablassen. Aber auch dort nur mit sinnfollen Beiträgen und nicht mit "versenken alle miteinander".

Also bitte sabbelt weiter wie bisher und gut is.


----------



## Franky D (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ok sorry war vielleicht etwas überreagiert


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich persönlich bracueh nähmlich noch ne ne neue schnur und werde wohl wieder zur 12-15 fireline greifen, achja das Thema Rolle hat sich erledigt, bleibe erstma bei meine superium 5000 von ultimate


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du hast am besten .bilder wolln wir sehen:vik:



Gut :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Gut :q



#6#6#6 und würfe gezählt:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ma gucken ob ich morgen mit einem stör dienen kann.werd mich morgen mal ein wenig bei mir am teich austoben.

gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> #6#6#6 und würfe gezählt:q



257 |rolleyes 

Die 1000 Würfe sind nur bis zur ersten Forelle, danach wirds häufiger  
Morgen früh gehts wieder los |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aso:q

na dann ma petri für morgen.wär das schön wenn ich dichter an der see wohnen würde:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

übrigens hab unsern dealer überzeugt sonntag kann ich sie werfen :vik:  mitgegeben hat er sie mir nich,hat wohl ein wenig angst gehabt:q weil ich es wissen will:q treffen uns am teich .

gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So das geilste Erlebnis beim Meerforellen waren 9 gute Fische in 1 1/2std.
Davor 10 Nullnummern komplett ohne Fisch.... |rolleyes 

Aber that's life (mefoangeln)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da hab ich schon mehr als 10 nullnummern:c aber irgendwann kommt der tag. bin ich mir ganz sicher,lohnt sich für mich leider nicht nur auf mefo zur küste zu fahren,aber immer wenn ich in dänemark bin jage ich morgens für 1-2 stunden vor dem frühstück los.

gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh wenn ich alle Nullnummern zusammen zählen würde.....nene lieber nicht #d 
Wobei diese Saision eigentlich ganz gut läuft.

Man muss sein Revier nur kennen, dann kommen auch regelmäßig Fänge... Aber bis man das Revier kennt kommt man um die ein oder andere Nullnummer leider nicht herum |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wieder da men iss dat ein mistwetter und schneider auch noch.|rolleyes

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers,

@ fynn,

erst mal digges feddes *PETRY*!!!#r 
Klasse MeFo!!!#6 
So'n Fisch is schon was Feines.
Da lohnen sich auf jeden Fall ein paar hundert Würfe!:q :q :q 

Frech gefragt: Wie wärs mit ner von dir geführten Guiding Tour irgendwann? Ich kenn da en paar gaaaanz interessierte Boardys, die auch mal gern so'n Brummer haken würden!!!|supergri 

@ andy,

bei uns is auch übelstes K*ckwetter!!! Regen in allen Formen...
Dazu noch durchsetzt mit Sturmböen!:v 

Das mit dem Stör wird bei dem Wetter schwierig. Der Fischzüchter, von dem ich meine hab meinte, dass die erst so ab ner Wassertemp. von 8°C anfangen zu fressen.
Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal probieren einen vor die Linse zu kriegen. Müssten mittlerweile stramme Kerlchen sein.
Hab vor vier Jahren eingesetzt und da waren die so um die 70 cm lang... Will im Sommer mal mit Tauwurm auf Grund probieren!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk 

stimmt die wassertemps sind wirklich noch ein bissl zu kühl aber versuch macht kluch. haste denn noch nie mit tauwurm bei dir geangelt? also unsere beiden kumpels sind bei jedem nachtangel am haken kannste die uhr nach stellen,geht einem manchmal ganzschön auf die ketten. aber wenn se beißen sollen bocken die rum . sind auch über 1 meter denk mal so 1,15-1,20 m
gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die letzten zwei Jahre war bei uns die Bestandsdichte an Forellen ganz schön hoch, deshalb hab ichs gelassen mit Naturködern...
Die Salmos sind soooo gierig auf Gewürm!!!#d 
Die ziehen sich die grad bis zum Anschlag rein!
Deshalb musst ich erst mal bissl was rausfangen.
Jetzt sind nur noch schätze um die hundert, (plus/minus 20) große Forellen/Saiblies drin. Da will ich dies Jahr im Sommer mal den Versuch starten und ne Nacht auf Stör angeln.
Sonst wars nicht möglich den Wurm überhaupt in Grundnähe zu bekommen...
Schätze mal, die müßten jetzt auch so gut nen Meter haben!

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, sach ma, wie krieg ich meinen Mitgliedsname geändert!
Mein Mädel soll sich mal selbst hier vorstellen...
Hab eben schon alles probiert, abba Dirk&Liz kann ich nich verändern!!!#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt dann iss natürlich schlecht mit wurm. also meine störe haben c.a.10cm im jahr gemacht das erste sogar 15cm hab sie jetzt auch knapp 4 jahre drinn. ma schauen ob sie 1,50 bringen und dann geht einer in rauch und die nächsten 2 werden angeschafft.|supergri

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Andy, sach ma, wie krieg ich meinen Mitgliedsname geändert!
> Mein Mädel soll sich mal selbst hier vorstellen...
> Hab eben schon alles probiert, abba Dirk&Liz kann ich nich verändern!!!#q



keine ahnung. kann sich doch auch so anmelden iss doch nich so wild wenn eure namen einmal beide da sind und sie dann nochmal alleine.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau so hab ich das auch vor!!! Geräuchert soll Stör ne echte Delikatesse sein...
Wir haben zehn Stück drin! Vor zwei Jahren hat Lisa mal einen an der Schwanzflosse gehakt, hatte schätze so um die 90cm.
War ganz großes Kino, der Drill!!! Hab ihn zwar gekeschert bekommen, aber dabei hat's mir die Minirute (Green Cross 1,8m mit 3g Wg) zerlegt! Meine gute Frau hat nämlich versucht, den Stör über den Kescher zu ziehen. Da hats sehr unschön "Knack" gemacht und die Rute is einfach mitten durch gebrochen!!!#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine ahnung. kann sich doch auch so anmelden iss doch nich so wild wenn eure namen einmal beide da sind und sie dann nochmal alleine.
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Yo, hast eigentlich Recht!!!
Werd gleich mal bissl mein Bild verändern...
Hi hi!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich das auch vor!!! Geräuchert soll Stör ne echte Delikatesse sein...
> Wir haben zehn Stück drin! Vor zwei Jahren hat Lisa mal einen an der Schwanzflosse gehakt, hatte schätze so um die 90cm.
> War ganz großes Kino, der Drill!!! Hab ihn zwar gekeschert bekommen, aber dabei hat's mir die Minirute (Green Cross 1,8m mit 3g Wg) zerlegt! Meine gute Frau hat nämlich versucht, den Stör über den Kescher zu ziehen. Da hats sehr unschön "Knack" gemacht und die Rute is einfach mitten durch gebrochen!!!#q



jau das kenn ich hab zwar noch keine rute geteilt aber kämpfer sind das vom herrn,macht tierisch laune.10 stück haste drinn junge junge iss vlt ein bissl viel des guten.
mußt blos tierisch schnell mit dem zurücksetzten sein luft können die nich ab.und brauchen ewig bis sie sich erholt haben hab schonmal ne halbe stunde gebraucht bis er wieder fit war.und dann tauchen sie ganz gemach ab als wäre garnichts gewesen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hoff ja auch, dass wir damals nich bissl übereifrig waren mit dem Besatz!!! Aber sind ja Unmengen an Köcherfliegenlarven und ähnlichem Krabbelgeviechs auf dem Boden... 
Denk die werden sich da schon gütlich tun dran.
So, ich bin kurz ins Profiländerungszimmer verschwunden...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Prima, klappt ja hervorragend!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

goiles rotauge,haste den auf made gehabt|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

morgen werd ich nochmal beim kumpl auf hechtjagd gehen (ich weis schonzeit) die hechte müßen dringend raus siehst ja selber was für viecher da drinn sind und der auf dem bild iss noch lange nich der größte der da am karpfen und forellen rauben iss. er will auch zander setzen hab ihm dringend von abgeraten bei dem hechtbestand.wolln ma sehen was geht.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup ich geh jetzt erstmal in die fluten muß nacher zum famgeburstag #q das nervt erstma hab ich ein bock auf dieses rumgesaufe#t aber naja der durst kommt beim trinken|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann, ich will auch!!!
Wenn der Zander setzen will, dann holt alles an Hecht raus, was größer als 80cm ist... Sonst ist der Zanderbesatz nur teures Futter für die lieben Entenschnäbel!!!
Mit der Schonzeit ist relativ, bei uns haben die Forellies auch noch Schonzeit. Aber eben nur in Naturgewässern...
Bei mir haben Eier oder Brut eh keine Überlebenschance. Da freuen sich nur die großen Lappen drüber!

Aber ich will Pics sehen, mir läuft ja jetzt schon der Sabber im Mund zusammen, bei dem Gedanken nen Hecht von über 90cm zu haken!!!|supergri 
Mann, hast du en Glück!!! 
Am liebsten würd ich mich in den Bus setzen und zu dir geflogen kommen... Vadder is nämlich sähr sähr Hechtgierig!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kenn das auch mit diesen nervigen Familienfeiern!!!
Am Anfang ist das so'n spießiges Rumgestelze. Bis jeder einigermaßen Level hat, dann gehts meistens...
Gibt aber auch Ausnahmen, Geburtstach von Schwiegervadder is immer megagoil. Der is'n absolutes Original, so Easy Rider mäßig!!!:k Wirst den Guten abba auch noch kennenlernen. Da bin ich schon sicher!
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall nen halbwegs erträglichen Abend und fang morgen nen diggen Esox für mich mit!!! 

Greez, lange Abende und angenehme Nächte ;-))


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend Männers, 
na alle Touren erfolgreich gewesen ? war ein bischen  #g und nun steht mein neuer Rechner komplet aufgesetzt vor meiner Tür #v mir bleibt nur die freudige Nachricht zu verbreiten 
Ich flip aus, ist das schnell, da kommt Freude auf. |jump:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

so mal das Ergebnis von heute


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn
hübsches Mefo double #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk

wenn ihr wirklich mal auf die Idee kommen solltet zum MeFofischen her zu kommen, kann ich euch bestimmt die ein oder andere stelle zeigen.
Obs mit den Forellen klappt steht immer auf nem ganz anderen Blatt...

Die auf dem Bild war aber auch nur ne 50er, aber halt kugelrund. Die beiden von heute waren sogar noch n Tick länger.

Fynn


----------



## chris13 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ich würde gerne mal kommen...wenn du mir ein paar Spots zeigst


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na nochmals Petry Fynn!!!
Zwei echt stramme Burschen. Massiver#r vor deinen Fangkünsten! 
Mensch, du glaubst gar net, wie schnell ich bei dir sein kann...
Fünf sechs Stündchen und wir können loslegen!!!|supergri 
Wie schauts bei dir nächste Woche Sonntag aus?
Würden Sa Abend losmachen, dann könne mer am Sonntag früh morgens losrocken!!!:m 
Als Rute langt mir doch erst mal meine 3m Spinnrute mit 50g Wg?
Wathose wär auch schnell besorgt... 

Los, sach wat!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

kann losgehen... :m 
Denk aber bitte dran, gibt nur ne 10% Fanggarantie |rolleyes , Wetter kann ungemütlich werden #d , gibt manchmal "unnette" Mitangler |krach: ...
ABER ES MACHT SÜCHTIG :k #6 

Ich kann Sonntags aber nicht so ganz früh, meistens erst ab 9 Uhr. 

Haste irgendein MeFogetackle? So Ködermäßig?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, Fynn!
Meerforellentackle zu organisieren bis nächste Woche wär absolut kein Ding!!!
Unnette Mitangler werden getunkt und neun Uhr ist auch prima!!!
Was für Köder du grad für fängig hälst und deine Adresse kannste mir ja vielleicht per PN schicken.:g 
Mann, da freu ich mich ja megamäßig!!!   
Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere hier noch Lust mitzugehen...

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....morgen Vormittag kriegste ne PN :m 
Evtl. auch erst morgen Abend, wenn ich vom Fischen wieder da bin |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

o man, ich hätte auch bock |laola: aber wird wohl nichts werden :c  zu viel zu tun |motz:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar Mann, kein Thema! Mach dir keinen Stress!
Vielleicht haben Chris und Andy auch Zeit und Lust...
Wär bestimmt auch en richtig goiler Tach!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Abba Chris,
Sonntag ist Ruhetag!!! |supergri 
Da muss man ausspannen...
Sach das dem General!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die dreht ja jetzt schon wieder durch


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann Hase,
da haste dir aber echt nen Drachen geangelt!:r 
Kann doch mitkommen. Meine bessere Hälfte schippert doch auch mit hoch...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn ich mal nich am samstag arbeiten muß,hängen ja eine woche zurück.
weiß ich aber morgen . wenn nich bin ich sofort dabei.
dabei hatte ich schon geschrieben das ich auf alle fälle dabei bin,muß aber erst morgen abwarten,nacher muß ich malochen und dann steh ich da,mit wirren haar.iss mir heut nacht ma so durch den kopf gegangen,da wir ja eine woche ausfall hatten wegen regen.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> so mal das Ergebnis von heute




petri wie machst du das#6 na kannste mir ja nächstes we zeigen.hoffe ich!!!!!
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> petri wie machst du das#6 na kannste mir ja nächstes we zeigen.hoffe ich!!!!!
> greez
> andy



Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.
Den Rest machen die Forellen |rolleyes


----------



## BennyO (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri zu den Fischen Fynn_sn



Gruß Benny


----------



## micha_2 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab auch schon oft mal versucht nen silberbarren zu ziehen. war zeimal auf 'n tag der meerforelle auf fehmarn noch. vor 2jahren fast gekentert mit belly boot. unmengen von blinkern u wobblern, rute u rolle, was noch kein salzwasser gesehen hat. bin dabei, wenn's los geht


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade kam erst sehr spät der Fisch, ist schwer nen blitzenden Fisch im Dunkeln mit Blitz und Handy ordentlich zu belichten.

Naja...


----------



## BennyO (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist der von heute?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nicht schlecht fettes petri


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ist der von heute?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny



Jop  

Jetzt ist aber auch erstmal Schluss mit Entnehmen. Die heute wäre eigentlich auch wieder zurück gegangen, hat sich den Drilling aber bis in die Kiemen gezogen |uhoh: Da war nix mit releasen.
Aber ne schön proportionierte 47er kann man ja auch mal mitnehmen :m
Sieht zwar kleiner aus, aber die Steine sind in der Realität dementsprechend größer


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin, zuürck aus dem we...

wünsche euch allen ein dickes petri, schöne forellen fynn:g


----------



## Franky D (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich 18 yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!! seit 23 minuten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|birthday: |laola: |birthday:​ 
gruß
andy​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HAAAALLLLOOOO Chris
nu aber ausgeschlafen warte schon seid 5,15 Uhr fangen ab heute 7 uhr an zu arbeiten.#6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> endlich 18 yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!! seit 23 minuten


 

Auch von mir nochmal |schild-g FrankyD

Feier ordentlich!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> HAAAALLLLOOOO Chris
> nu aber ausgeschlafen warte schon seid 5,15 Uhr fangen ab heute 7 uhr an zu arbeiten.#6
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Moin Andy
der General hatte die Rughezeit heute verlängert, d.h. für mich schlafen statt schreiben, auch mal ganz nett.
Morgen hoffentlich wieder zur gewohnten Zeit.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

herzlichen glückwunsch franky#6

dier geilste zeit deines lebens hat begonnen:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Happy Birthday Franky!!! |schild-g
Dann kannste ja jetzt endlich selbst ans Wasser fahren und Fischzüge planen! (Wenn du den Lappen schon hast?)
Gute Sache...

Greez Dirk


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch Franky :m 
Wie gerne wäre ich jetzt 18...aber 1 1/2 Jahre noch #q


----------



## micha_2 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin. alles gute auch von mir zur forelle u zum geburtstag.
andy hab heut die überweisung abgegeben, mit der angegebenen BLZ u KontoNr. nennt sich "Südbank Filiale flensburg" Riffi wir kommen.
Hab mir heut ne neue Pilke geholt. Die Centurion von Mosella in 3,30m is ne sehr harte, werd mal gleich nen 200g Pilker anbammeln u sehen wie die aktion is. u doch gleich noch ne neue regenjacke. jetzt kann's losgehen mit regen.


----------



## BennyO (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Franky



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Micha
den bist Du ja gerüstet fürs gelbe Riff  :m ich würd auch so gerne aber ich seh da schwarz #q

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten tach miteinander bin wieder da. 
@ chris dat geht nich so weiter wenn ich morgens hier bin brauchst du auch nich mehr schlafen|supergri|supergri|supergri

@ micha wusste ich doch das das eine deutsche bank iss.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk also bei mir wirds nichts ,hatten heute schonwieder 2 stunden pause wegen regen,chefe meinte ich soll mich nicht drauf verlassen allerdings wenns samstag regnet brauchen wir nich antanzen und dann bin ich definitiv dabei.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andy,
mach dir nichts draus mein "Chef" läßt mich auch nicht :q


----------



## Franky D (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche den Lappen hab ich in zwei Wochen blos gerade hat mir mein Artzt gesagt dass ich einen Magen Darm Virus habe is auch ein schönes Geschenk


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, hier hat's grad zweimal die Sicherung rausgehauen...
Schön wenn mer mitten am schreiben is!!!:r

Ich bin seit heut Morgen verzweifelt am versuchen ne atmungsaktive Wathose zu ordern!
Entweder schweineteuer oder nur ab Größe 42/43 zu haben!
Vadder hat kleine breite Entenfüße Größe 40/41!#q:v

Mein Budget ist eh höchstens 500 Tacken, für *zwei* Wathosen...
Doch scheinbar siehts so aus, als gäbs für den Preis nur eine Vernünftige!
Also laß ich wahrscheinlich doch die Meerforellen sein und fahr mit Liz lieber am Sonntag nach Heili Town und werd die Karoline entern!!!
Ist günstiger und macht mindestens genau so viel Spaß!!!

Gott sei Dank gleich Feierabend!!!
Die Nacht war nicht wirklich erholsam...
Gleich nur noch ablegen und pennen!

Greez


----------



## micha_2 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf der einigkeit wurde wohl am we gutgefangen, sagt der dealer in saw.


----------



## BennyO (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe auch aus Heiligenhafen gehört, dass die Fänge besser werden. Soll wol solangsam wieder los gehen. Naja das hoffen wir aber auch alle. Naja man wird es bald sehen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja gerade am 14.04 ne:q


----------



## BennyO (5. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Phillipp 
Immer das gleiche mit dir



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

n'abend


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetz nabend;+ willste jetzt erst ins bett:q

moin


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nein Spaß. endlich wieder schnacken.


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Is das bei euch auch so Kalt? unsere Heizung knallt so ne Hitze raus das ist schon nicht mehr schön, das zeigt immer wie Kalt es ist!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so mußte mir ma noch schnell nen käffschen machen .also bei uns kannste mit nen t-shirt raus 4,5 °C iss angenehm soll ja nu langsam etwas wärmer werden


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja hier war es Gestern schön "Warm", aber heute hats wieder angezogen, naja wird langsam!

hmm..man ich bin hin und her gerissen ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das antue vor dem 14. noch mal los zu gehen; zuviel Streß mit Chefe deswegen, aber immerhin hat Sie sich mit dem 14. schon angefreundet


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war schonwieder seid 5.20 am organisiren für unseren oktobertrip

garnich so einfach ein boot zu bekommen ich glaub ich muß ma in lauterbach beim yachtcharter anrufen die haben wohl angelboote auch zum vermieten .wir wollen ja nich hunderte von km fahren bis es aufs wasser geht oder.vlt auch ein haus bei lauterbach sind auch top angebote dabei.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> hmm..man ich bin hin und her gerissen ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das antue vor dem 14. noch mal los zu gehen; zuviel Streß mit Chefe deswegen, aber immerhin hat Sie sich mit dem 14. schon angefreundet



schütte kein öl ins feuer wenn es nich sein muß.

gruß
andy


ey guckst du 999


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schütte kein öl ins feuer wenn es nich sein muß.
> 
> gruß
> andy


 
Ja n` bischen kleine Brötchen backen dann wird das :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey guckst du 999


 
Sehr Geil ich hatte Gestern 666 :e irgendwie teuflisch |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so iss es wir haben ja noch einige tolle tage in diesem jahr.
übrigens das erste we im september von freitach bis sonntach iss pardy bei mir am teich mit in ar schgestochende wildsau  auf buchenholz.  haben wir samstag durchgesprochen  und fest gemacht:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Sehr Geil ich hatte Gestern 666 :e irgendwie teuflisch |rolleyes




habs mal schnell geändert:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Shit ich hab Gestern beim rumsuchen gesehen das irgendein Satz von mir von der Board-Ferkel suche Januar '07 nominiert war! :q
Der letzte von mir ist wohl auch ein bischen verdächtig  |rotwerden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Shit ich hab Gestern beim rumsuchen gesehen das irgendein Satz von mir von der Board-Ferkel suche Januar '07 nominiert war! :q
> Der letzte von mir ist wohl auch ein bischen verdächtig  |rotwerden



kann gerade nich folgen wat iss nominiert;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann gerade nich folgen wat iss nominiert;+


 
Da werden wohl Sätze die ein wenig abzüglich klingen zur Umfrage eingestellt und dann kann man sich in seiner Signatur darüber freuen zum Boardferkel gewählt zu sein #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber mal zurück zu den wirklich wichtigen Sachen im Sepemter bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, Lecker Spieß Schwein mit gleichzeitiger Angelaktion, laß ich mir nicht entgehen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso |kopfkrat dat iss ja wohl ein ding biste jetzt ein board-ferkel oder wat????:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Aber mal zurück zu den wirklich wichtigen Sachen im Sepemter bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, Lecker Spieß Schwein mit gleichzeitiger Angelaktion, laß ich mir nicht entgehen :vik:



na das iss ja wohl das mindeste hab da nehmlich auch vom feiertag:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso |kopfkrat dat iss ja wohl ein ding biste jetzt ein board-ferkel oder wat????:g


 
;+  so richtig raff` ich das auch nicht, aber is ja auch Wurst |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

apropo wurst gute idee werd mal samstag abend den grill bewerfen:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na das iss ja wohl das mindeste hab da nehmlich auch vom feiertag:vik:


 
;+ ;+ ;+ 

gleich volles Programm 31.08-02.09?! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> apropo wurst gute idee werd mal samstag abend den grill bewerfen:q:q:q:q


 

#r das ist bestimmt Abends noch ein bischen zugig dafür, aber sonst immer #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne ja schon klar  07-09 .09 mit august will ich nichts zu tun haben:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> #r das ist bestimmt Abends noch ein bischen zugig dafür, aber sonst immer #6



wie zügig hab doch ein prima schleppdach vor meiner angelhütte da gait dat :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ne ja schon klar 07-09 .09 mit august will ich nichts zu tun haben:q


 
:m 



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie zügig hab doch ein prima schleppdach vor meiner angelhütte da gait dat :vik:


 
Das stimmt, hatte ich vergessen, dann steht dem ungetrübten Grillspaß ja nichts mehr im weg :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau und regnen kanns von mir aus auch.:vik:

so muß jetz leider los .weist doch iss sommerzeit bei uns wir fangen um 7.00 an 

denn ma bis denne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn

ich muß auch.............................jetzt noch schön ein Stündchen zocken :g 
Dann wirds umso nerviger alle bei,uns ob Krank oder Urlaub, sind zurück, dat is immer etwas nervig, weil zu voll und viel |krach: und bla: |bla:

naja weißt ja wie das ist
ich wünsch was

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guuteh morgen,

ich zieh gleich al zum stinte ziehen los|rolleyes

@ droschrchris

was zockste denn?


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guden Männers,

also wir werden Sonntag auf jeden Fall an der Küste sein!:q#6:q
Liz hat eben zugeschlagen und uns die neue atmungsaktive Wathose von DAM + Watschuhe geschossen!:k
Das Gute an der Hose ist, dass die einen rausnehmbaren Innenteil aus Fleece hat! Der Verkäufer hat mir bei vollem Rückgaberecht versichert, dass die Hose echt top sei!!!
Jezt bin ich schon sooooo heiß, das ich kaum abwarten kann bis es Samstag ist.....|supergri|uhoh:|supergri
Wie ist das überhaupt mit Angelerlaubnis für die Ostseeküste???
Wo bekomm ich die? #c

Greez


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wohin willste denn?

in schlewig brauchste keinen, den küstenschein in meck-pomm bekommste im touristenbüro oder angelladen


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wollt ja mim Fynn ne Tour machen!
Denke also Schleswig.
Wenns nix mit dem geben sollte, dann werd ich in Großenbrode an der Landzunge mal mein Glück versuchen...
Hab da letztes Mal einige schöne Plätzchen gesichtet, als wir da mim Kutter langgedampft sind!
Is ja auch Schleswig. Goil, wenn mer da keinen Schein braucht!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

einfach nur fischerreischein udn fertig...

meiste jetzt die tour mit der langeland oder ne andere?


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Is ja logisch mit dem Fischereischein!!!|uhoh:

Nein, nix Kuttertour!
Mit Wathose vom Strand auf Meerforelle...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

siehe oben


----------



## janleo (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo jungs,

macht doch eine vituelle kneipe auf :-D
vielleicht mit dem namen:

"Zum glücklichen Meeresangler"

oder 

"Waterkant-Schnack"

da könnte man auch virtuelle treffen vereinbaren oder geburtstage feiern oder abend nach der arbeit einkehren und über den nächsten urlaub schnacken!

also ich würde da gerne einkehren :vik: 

lieben gruss
janleo°


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



janleo schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> 
> macht doch eine vituelle kneipe auf :-D
> vielleicht mit dem namen:
> ...




Nööö!!! |abgelehn

Wir haben schon unseren Treffpunkt!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> @ droschchris
> 
> was zockste denn?


 
Moin Junger Dorschler
z.Zt. Battlefield



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> ...wie ist das überhaupt mit Angelerlaubnis für die Ostseeküste???
> Wo bekomm ich die? #c


 
Im schönen Schleswig-Holstein Land ist zum Glück kein Extra Küstenschein bekannt, wie schon gesagt ... Fischereischein + Jahresmarke #t langt :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jahresmarke???

Was'n dat???

Hab nur den ollen blauen Fischereischein!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Jahresmarke???
> 
> Was'n dat???
> 
> Hab nur den ollen blauen Fischereischein!!!



moin dirk
mehr brauchst du auch nicht ausser in meck pom da muß man einen küstenschein extra haben . abzockerei nenn ich das !!!
chris iss bestimmt noch in irgendeinem verein oder so 

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nene Andy
in SH muss man sich auch jedes Jahr eine Marke in den Fischereischein kleben lassen. Sieht dann so aus..
Ist noch ausm letzten Jahr das Pic, aber wenn du keine aktuelle Marke hast bekommste nirgendwo Karten o.ä.
Ist halt ungültig.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy!
Na Gott sei Dank!!!
Mir hat's schon vor Schreck den Zapfen hinten rausgedrückt!!!
Hab gedacht, jetzt wo soweit alles steht, gäb's doch noch en Hindernis...


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders geregelt, hauptsache der Angelschein ist noch aktuell...

Ich würde es aber auch befürworten, das in S-H sowas wie ein Jahresschein für die Küste kommt. Braucht ja nicht teuer sein, 10€ fürs Jahr oder so.
Würde sich aber auf jeden Fall lohnen, das Geld könnte man z.B. in Meerforellen- und Lachsprojekte stecken.
Im Moment fangen wir Schleswig-Holsteiner zu 90% (Schätzwert) Fische aus Meck Pom, DK, Schweden und Norwegen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fischereiabgabe?
So was gibts hier net...
Kann ich das gute Aufkleberchen Sonntag Morgen noch irgendwo käuflich erwerben?
Kann ja nur ein geringer Obulus sein, oda???


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat brauchste nicht Dirk :m 

Hauptsache DEIN Fischereischein aus DEINEM Bundesland ist AKTUELL. #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ahhhh!!!
Jetzt hat's der dicke _*blonde*_ Mann auch endlich verstanden!!!:g
Yo, mein Schein ist aktuell!
Zwar guck ich nachher zur Sicherheit nochmal, abba glaub der is auf dem neusten Stand.
Wenn nich, wird er Donnerstach aktuallisiert...


----------



## Franky D (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fynn das heißt also nur die die in Schleswig Holstein wohnen benötigen so eine Marke oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die kleine Verwirrung um Jahresmarke und so ...... sorry, man lehrnt halt nie aus, wußte ich nicht das die Ländern das unterschiedlich handhaben....  #c

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo haste wohl Franky :m 

Von Bundesland zu Bundesland wird die Aktualisierung des Fischereischeins anders geregelt. In Bayern und NRW (glaub ich zumindest) kann man sich den Fischereischein für ein Leben lang ausstellen lassen, in anderen Bundesländern frür 10, 20 oder 25 Jahre.
In Schleswig-Holstein kann man sich in jeweils nur für ein Jahr ausstellen lassen, d.h. man muss sich jedes Jahr eine neue Marke kaufen um einen aktuellen Fischereischein zu haben.


----------



## Franky D (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr könnt einem aber auch ein Schreck einjagen


----------



## micha_2 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr habt es wohl gut. bei uns der fischereischein für alle 4jahre rd.50 Euronen und dazu noch der jährliche Beitrag von 50 Euro. und ihr beschert euch wenn ein küstenschein eingefürht werden sollte. wenn das geld für so einen schein auch dem fisch oder uns angler zu gute kommen würde is es doch ne gute sache. ausserdem sind im osten, z.b. wismar die kontrollen auch auf'n kutter im moment sehr stark, was hoffentlich dem schwarzfischer bischen von abhält zu wildern. muss meine ausländischen mitbewohner nich überall am wasser haben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leuts

Ich verstehe sowieso so einiges in unserem bunten deutschland nicht,das soll hier ein staat sein#c aber jedes bundesland wird komischerweise anders gefördert egal wo ob auf dem bau in der landwirtschaft und sogar die fischereibestimmungen sind anders ,nicht nur die fischereischeine sondern auch fangzeiten mindestmaße usw.das iss doch sowas von zum :v.warum bekommen unsere schwerverdiener im bundestag das nicht auf die reihe die kleinsten sachen zu regeln.hauptsache das konto füllt sich von monat zu monat. und wir rauchen nicht mehr in kneipen das hab ich vergessen weil das so wichtig iss.#t

aber naja wir haben ja uns damit wir die gesetzesbestimmungen austauschen können|supergri

ruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris schon wach  |stolz: auf dich:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy 
Haben die Herren Politiker bei euch schon dieses Rauchverbot konkretisiert? nix mehr rauchen in Kneipen oder Disco?
Hier sind die zum Glück erst bei öffenlichen Gebäuden angekommen!?!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris schon wach |stolz: auf dich:q


 
Dange


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine ahnung geh ja eigendlich nicht in kneipen.mir tun nur die leute leid die dadurch nur nachteile haben ,also nicht nur die raucher sondern auch kneipenbesitzer.mein kumpel hat ein kleines restaurant und der macht sobald das rauchverbot durch ist definitiv zu,somit hat der staat es wiedermal geschaft nicht nur kleine firmen auszunoggen sondern auch radikal arbeitsplätze abzubauen. er lebt leider von den gästen und 50 % sind raucher wenn die fehlen und von den 50% fehlen unter garantie 70% dann kann sich jeder ausmahlen was mit unseren kleinen kneipen wird.wo jetzt schon kein geld mehr gemacht wird. aber es gibt ja noch die fastfoodketten wo es so schön gemütlich und endspannend ist ist.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Verdammt |motz: hab gerade mal durchgezählt *NOCH 37 Tage* und den Rest von Heute dann gehts zum Pilker baden |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Verdammt |motz: hab gerade mal durchgezählt *NOCH 37 Tage* und den Rest von Heute dann gehts zum Pilker baden |laola:




jo ein glück hoffendlich iss meine erkältung bis dahin durch.hab mich zu dagobert entwickelt zumindest stimmlich:q son schei ß letzte woche war ich zu hause und nu wo es wieder ran geht werd ich krank.aber nich mitem andy der zieht durch hab ne ganze apotheke eingepackt.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine ahnung geh ja eigendlich nicht in kneipen.mir tun nur die leute leid die dadurch nur nachteile haben ,also nicht nur die raucher sondern auch kneipenbesitzer.mein kumpel hat ein kleines restaurant und der macht sobald das rauchverbot durch ist definitiv zu,somit hat der staat es wiedermal geschaft nicht nur kleine firmen auszunoggen sondern auch radikal arbeitsplätze abzubauen. er lebt leider von den gästen und 50 % sind raucher wenn die fehlen und von den 50% fehlen unter garantie 70% dann kann sich jeder ausmahlen was mit unseren kleinen kneipen wird.wo jetzt schon kein geld mehr gemacht wird. aber es gibt ja noch die fastfoodketten wo es so schön gemütlich und endspannend ist ist.
> 
> gruß
> andy


 
|good:

Das ist schon echt ein Ding, aber wie schon gesagt der kleine Mann darf ausbaden was sich die Herren Politiker in den Kopf gesetzt haben, mir fallen da spontan Dinge wie Nullrunde für Politiker, Verbot von Nebenverdiensten für Politiker (zumindest für Landes- und Bundespolitiker) und dann wären da noch die horenden Subventionen für "Arbeitswege" z.B. Bonn-Berlin.(Ganz zu schweigen von den EU-Politikern,da könnt ich jetzt ne Stunde drüber sinieren!)
Aber das kommt den Jungs ja nicht in den Sinn. Lieber mal sehen wo wir noch den letzten Cent aus dem Volk quetschen #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...aber nich mitem andy der zieht durch hab ne ganze apotheke eingepackt.


 
#6 #6 #6

So will ich das sehen :g  ich sag mal: wer Krank ist , ist Krank 
Aber dieses ewige wegen nichts zum Artzt gerenne und blau gemache kann ich nicht sehen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so iss dat .lass uns das thema abschließen sonnst werden wir noch genauso engstirnig wie die da oben|supergri

was sagt deine schwester zum rechner will sie ihn haben oder soll der andy ihn kaufen|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> #6 #6 #6
> 
> So will ich das sehen :g  ich sag mal: wer Krank ist , ist Krank
> Aber dieses ewige wegen nichts zum Artzt gerenne und blau gemache kann ich nicht sehen :m



mach ich jetzt aber auch nur um die jungs nich in den arsch zu treten ,haben genug aufzuholen. iss doch schon ein bisschen extrem mit der erkältung aber da muß ich durch,und komme auch durch. iss ja bald we.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so iss dat .lass uns das thema abschließen sonnst werden wir noch genauso engstirnig wie die da oben|supergri
> 
> was sagt deine schwester zum rechner will sie ihn haben oder soll der andy ihn kaufen|supergri


 
Mann das hät ich ja fast vergessen, also die sagen kein thema, aber nu fängt General an ihre Mutter bräuchte ja nu auch mal einen Rechner, hab schon angefangen Ihr das auszureden; zu Alt,zu langsam, und sowieso immer nur Ärger damit! laß mich das mal ne Woche aussitzen dann hat die den Rechner vergessen; also ja kannste haben.
Ich muß da aber noch meinen ganzen Scheiß runter ziehen das kann ein bischen dauern.Ich würd den am 14 mitbringen oder vorher(aber ich denke eher nicht) nochmal zu einer See-Tour zu Dir aufbrechen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...oder soll der andy ihn kaufen|supergri


 
Von *kaufen bzw. zahlen* war nie die rede   |abgelehn  |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar du bist ein held ja hat ja auch noch ein wenig zeit.noch komm ich klar. eine see tour zu mir .naklar kannste machen das wetter haut doch hin denke mal in 14 tagen werd ich wohl die erste nacht draußen bleiben kannste gerne kommen wird bestimmt lustich.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Von *kaufen bzw. zahlen* war nie die rede   |abgelehn  |supergri



na son glück |stolz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles klar du bist ein held ja hat ja auch noch ein wenig zeit.noch komm ich klar. eine see tour zu mir .naklar kannste machen das wetter haut doch hin denke mal in 14 tagen werd ich wohl die erste nacht draußen bleiben kannste gerne kommen wird bestimmt lustich.


 
Ich würd` ja so gerne |bla: 
aber ich muß.... um |krach:  zu umgehen, lieber |sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:

alles klar so ich werd ma aufbrechen.schnell ma paar stündchen malochen.
bis denne dann
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei dem fiesen Nieselwetter, na ich wünsch was

bis denn

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen keiner mehr da
hat vielleicht jamand einen Tipp für ne günstige Pilkrolle um die 60€ aber bitte nicht von 3,2,1 meins vielleicht ne Regal XI von Daiwa


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kommt ein bischen darauf an was Du willst zum reinen Pilken benutze ich eine ABU Cardinal 176 Saltwater die hab ich im SuperSonderangebot bei Moritz in KaKi zu €25!!!!!!!!!!!!! erstanden, ich find Sie gut, ein bischen grob in der Schnurverlegung aber, paßt #6
Zum leichteren Jiggen oder light Pilken hab ich mir gerade ein Spro BlueArc TuffBody 740 zugelegt ca €65, da gibts auch noch größere 750 u. 755 o.ä. aber das sind die gleichen Rollen im größeren Gehäuse, das muß nicht sein :q

problem ist in der Preisklasse gibt es von jedem Hersteller anständige Rollen, mußt einfach selber mal in die Hand nehmen vom direkten online kauf rat` ich ab, geh erstmal zum Händler!
Und vlt. kannst Du da die Rolle; entweder ein bischen runterhandeln oder Preis inkl. Schnur abmachen.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen das Beratung seinen Preis hat und das kann dir ebay u.ä. nicht bieten 

Gruß Chris


----------



## BennyO (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau geh dich erst einmal beim Händler schlau machen. Shimano hat sehr schöne Rollen. Sind vielleicht ein bisschen teuerer als andere aber da hat man wirklich was gutes für sein Geld.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das sowieso fahr demnächst mal nach Gerlinger und werd da mal schauen vom Internetkauf halte ich auch nichts ich finde man muss das zeug was man kauft in den Fingern halten und Danke für die Tipps

@Benny ich weis das Schimano schöne röllchen hat blos die sind ein bischen aber auch wirklich nur ein bischen  teuer und ich brauch nur noch was günstiges als ersatz ich fisch hauptsächlich mit meiner Cabo.


----------



## BennyO (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so
Ja es gibt ja auch viele Rollen von anderen Marken die super sind. (Daiwa Cormoran, und und und)



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

es wird wahrscheinlich eine Daiwa Regal XI
sacht mal findet ihr auch das die Chronos von Cormoran der Saltiga von Daiwa nicht sehr änlich sieht


----------



## BennyO (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Rolle sagt mir gerade nichts. Kenne sie nicht. Werde aber gleich mal googlen



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Franky sie mag ähnlich aussehen wie die Saltiga. 

Aber die Saltiga ist garantiert um einiges !! besser.

Heute mal wieder ne Nullnummer geschoben #6


----------



## BennyO (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muss ja auch mal sein ne



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denk ich auch weil der Preisunterschied ist ja auch enorm


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und Leute was sagt ihr wie spielen die Bayern?


----------



## BennyO (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LooooL
Naja 1:0 was will man mehr ne.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So hier Männers meine Mona Komtess von den Linden hats mal wieder geschafft.2 Welpen 10,30 uhr ein Rüde  10,55 uhr eine Hündin.meine Frau war hammer aufgeregt weil Geburtshelfer Andy auf Arbeit war. aber sie hat es bravös hinbekommen.:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend und Tag überstanden?


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> So hier Männers meine Mona Komtess von den Linden hats mal wieder geschafft.2 Welpen 10,30 uhr ein Rüde 10,55 uhr eine Hündin.meine Frau war hammer aufgeregt weil Geburtshelfer Andy auf Arbeit war. aber sie hat es bravös hinbekommen.:vik:
> 
> greez
> andy


 
|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g 
Glückwunsch zu den Lütten, hoffentlich problemlos!! :vik: 

|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wollt nur bescheid sagen morgen bin ich nicht da :c

Ich muß meinen Wagen in die Werkstatt bringen

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> nabend und Tag überstanden?



jupp
man gehts mir beschissen|uhoh: abr nu gleich mal ein wenig chemikalien einwerfen und dann ins bett :q sind ja nurnoch 2 tage:c

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g
> Glückwunsch zu den Lütten, hoffentlich problemlos!! :vik:
> 
> |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g



jau hat alle wunderbar geklappt ausser das alle 2 min mein handy geklingelt hat.|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss automobilkraftfahrzeugwagen  krank:q

meiner auch geht nächste woche ihm iss ein sportauspuff gewachsen|uhoh:


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erstma herzlichen glückwunsch andy#6

tja meine bayern haben endlich gewonnen, 2:1 am Ende, wobei der schiri von madrid gekauft war

Ausserdem, war ich  heute los zum Gurkenziehen.Dabei konnte ich fast 50 stück erbeuten und noch Bekanntschaft mit nem boardi machen#6

dann war ich noch beim treffen und nun bin ich hundemüde und sage einfach mal |gutenach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin miteinander

@ JD was iss den gurken ziehen ?#c

iss dat sowas wie aalgreifen ?

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lol Gurkenziehen |jump: 

Habe ich ja noch nie gehört, hört sich aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht allzu spannend an |rolleyes


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mit gurken sind stinte gemeint, weil sie so nach gurke riechen:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all,

erst mal ein dickes |schild-g|welcome:|schild-g
nach Salzwedel zur Hundemama!!! 
Natürlich auch an Herrchen und Frauchen...

@ JD,

was machste denn mit den vielen Stinten?
www.köderfisch.de oder so, hä?
Oder schmeckt das grätenreiche Fischlein dir etwa???

@ Fynn,

wir werden schon Sa. am späten Nachmittag oben sein!
Gib mir mal nen Tipp, wo ein guter Parkplatz in Strandnähe ist...
Vielleicht steig ich abends schon mal für'n paar Probewürfe ins Wasser!!!:q:q:q
Bin schon mehr als heiß, kann kaum noch sitzen vor :z!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haste den schonam gegessen??
der schmeckt super lecker, für hecht und co wäre der viel zu schade.Für eine richtige malhzeit für eine familie braucht man ja locker 20-30 stück


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee, hab bisher weder nen Stint gefangen, noch gegessen...
Deshalb frag ich dich doch!!!
Wie fängst du die (Paternoster???) und wie bereitest du die am Besten zu?
Gib mal Infos!

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss automobilkraftfahrzeugwagen krank:q
> 
> meiner auch geht nächste woche ihm iss ein sportauspuff gewachsen|uhoh:


 

Das Thema kenn ich noch all zu gut von meinem alten Golf, da konnte man schon vorraussagen an welchem Schlagloch der Sportauspuff "zuschaltet" :vik:  am Ende nur noch von Rost und Schweißnähten zusammen gehalten #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!

Hast du vielleicht Lust, dir am Sa Abend den General zu schnappen und an die Ostsee zu kommen???
Würden dann bissl was Grillbares mitbringen und vielleicht en kleines Fäßchen Bier...

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das Thema kenn ich noch all zu gut von meinem alten Golf, da konnte man schon vorraussagen an welchem Schlagloch der Sportauspuff "zuschaltet" :vik:  am Ende nur noch von Rost und Schweißnähten zusammen gehalten #6
> 
> Gruß Chris



Hat sich abba dann krasse Sound!!!
Ich sach nur, Loch an Loch und hält doch!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:

Die Idee ist gut und der gedanke Edel, aber ich will kein |motz: und kein |splat2: |splat: am WE

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man bei uns ist Totentanz ich glaub das Tel hat heut' erst einmal oder weniger geklingelzt, ich werd' malich ohne was zu tun :#2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber die Hühner könnten doch wunderbar zusammen Lagebesprechung machen...
Vielleicht gäb's ja sogar für dich |smlove2:, weil der General nen schönen Abend hatte!

Und wir könnten auch in Ruhe schnacken...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nee, hab bisher weder nen Stint gefangen, noch gegessen...
> Deshalb frag ich dich doch!!!
> Wie fängst du die (Paternoster???) und wie bereitest du die am Besten zu?
> Gib mal Infos!
> ...



stint ist extrem lecker, solltest du probieren

man fängt sie mit nem heringspadernoster, leider wird der großteil gerissen und nur die, die schon abgelaicht haben beissen auch#d
Am besten brät man sie in der pfanne mit roggenmehl und einwenig ei:k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich mir garnich vorstellen das man diese fischen essen kann.ich zumindest würde die nich mampfen, den grund kannste gerne mal am 14 riechen hab noch das gute alte stintöl zu stehen einfach zum:v und wenn ich solch fischen in der pfanne haben würde ,würde ich mich immer an das öl erinnern.bin da ein bisschen komisch eingestellt.zumindest mein magen|supergri.

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sage euch, probieren geht über studieren, ich meine warum steht man sonst 5 stunden in der kälte?#h

das gurkenöl machst d doch nur auf den haken#6


----------



## micha_2 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schade andy dachte wir packen angel ein und ballern mal hoch paar stinte holen. oder die jungs zeigen uns wo es heringe gibt.


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich habe heute mal wieder ne Nullnummer geschoben #c 
Fische waren extrem vorsichtig, hatte zwar einen schönen Nachläufer und auch 1-2 Zupfer auf der Fliege, aber irgendwie nix zu machen  

Naja Dirk, sehn wa ma was am WE geht :m 
Der Wind lässt uns immerhin die ganze Nordseite von der Eckernförder Bucht "offen".


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> schade andy dachte wir packen angel ein und ballern mal hoch paar stinte holen. oder die jungs zeigen uns wo es heringe gibt.



bist du irre ich will fisch|jump: bei mir wirds dieses we überhaupt nichts erstmal arbeiten und dann auchnoch krank hoffendlich regnet es samstag dann kann ich mich mal ein wenig erholen|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal wieder ne Nullnummer geschoben #c
> Fische waren extrem vorsichtig, hatte zwar einen schönen Nachläufer und auch 1-2 Zupfer auf der Fliege, aber irgendwie nix zu machen
> 
> Naja Dirk, sehn wa ma was am WE geht :m
> Der Wind lässt uns immerhin die ganze Nordseite von der Eckernförder Bucht "offen".



na dann wünsch ich euch mal was jungs#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wünsch euch nen dickes petri, macht die mefos klar#6und berichtet

Morgen gibts bei uns, gebratene Gurke, ein freudenschmauß:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hau mich weg der frisst uns die köder wech|jump:

dat iss ja wie mit den vegetarian ,die fressen das futter von unserem futter auf :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ihr Heringe wollt` müßen wir uns mal verabreden und in Kiel oder Umgebung vom Kai aus Angeln, sag mal hat Micha vlt. einen Bootsführerschein, dann könnten wir uns ein kl.Boot Mieten und selber fahren


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 

nöööö er hat auch kein lappen soweit ich weis. sind die heringe schon da ???

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werden woll in nächster Zeit dort eintreffen im Saisonforum für Heringe sind die alle schon ganz nervös |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vereinzelt wid schon Hering gezogen , aber die Schwärme sind scheinbar noch nicht da, aber je später die Jungs kommen desto gieriger werden die Leos, und am 14.04 sind die dann voll im Fressrausch :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau dat kenn ich dann iss salzwedel auch wieder am pigern gen ostsee.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach da kommen die alle her  mir hat einer erzählt zur besten Zeit stehen die in Kiel in 3er Reihen am Ufer und ziehen Heringe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eigendlich bin ich nicht der freund von überlagerten plätzen,dann fang ich lieber ein paar weniger.son mist nu kann ich seid 3tagen mal wieder ein kaffee trinken und da verabschiedet sich sie sensero maschiene ich bekomme wohl das :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War Gestern schnell mal in HH im Moritz International; GuFi bestände erhöhen #d
hab mir auch einen von den besagten "Japanrot" Kopytos geholt, ist nicht Japanrot und kann auch nicht so bezeichnet werden, dat is nun mal FEUERROT! 
Aber egal ich glaub der Leo der den packt, will das nicht mehr Diskutieren :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtig ich hoffe du hast mir mal 2-3 stück mitgenommen|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ....son mist nu kann ich seid 3tagen mal wieder ein kaffee trinken und da verabschiedet sich sie sensero maschiene ich bekomme wohl das :v


 
Deswegen trink ich nur Milch, wenn der verschluß kaputt geht kann man die immer noch aufschneiden, versuch das mal bei der Kaffemaschine |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtig ich hoffe du hast mir mal 2-3 stück mitgenommen|supergri


 
Aber sicher dat #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

prima nu kann ich wieder auf hecht die haben meine ja alle aufgegessen .

ich steig auch um auf milch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zum Thema überlagerte Plätze: ich denke da gibts auch noch ein plätzchen das nicht so bevölkert ist.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gib mal Adresse per PN hatte die zwar schon , der Karton wurde aber leider in den Papiermüll verabschiedet |krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na gut zu wissen das du welche kennst,ich kenn keine dafür bin ich zu wenig auf hering los,dann können wir das gerne mal tun.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na gut zu wissen das du welche kennst,ich kenn keine dafür bin ich zu wenig auf hering los,dann können wir das gerne mal tun.


 

 #6  #6  #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

angekommen |supergri 
gehen heute raus :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haste gesehen micha hat schonwieder eidumgebucht wenn er nächstes we fährt werd ich wohl mitfahren ,währe sogern dieses we mit fynn und dirk mal losgezogen aber .aber geht ja leider nu garnich.müßen diese woche komplett fertig werden .montag beginnt der erste großauftrag:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> angekommen |supergri
> gehen heute raus :g




mänsch du bst ja schneller als die post|supergri dank dir schonmal.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wann wollt ihr , und verrat mir kurz wo die Eidum liegt ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mänsch du bst ja schneller als die post|supergri dank dir schonmal.


 
Das sagt der General auch immer..... #t   :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eidum liegt im wismarer hafen, weis nich ob er nächstes we fährt er hat nur geschrieben das er 2 x die eidum gebucht hat.falls er nächstes fährt klink ich mich wohl mit ein,kann einfach nich mehr warten|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das sagt der General auch immer..... #t   :c




oh oh |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na toll |motz: ich glaub ich muß mich mal mit Fynn kurzschließen der wollte ja auch ein paar Tage vorher schonmal los :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau mach das #6 ich denk mal wismar iss für mich jetzt auch i.o. weil iss nich so weit


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von hier ist das ein ganzes Stück, ich werd woll nach Heikendorf, ist mir immernoch am Liebsten, weil am dichtesten  |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

forellen atacke :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> forellen atacke :m


 


 so oder so ähnlich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was macht dein auto wieder gesund?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja für €220 geht da einiges, nein war nur Service.

Inspektion €90,--
Longlife Öl €90,--
Kleinkram  €ein paar zerquetschte
+ Märchensteuer
---------------------------------
= €220 ; sind die noch ganz Dicht #q

dafür gabs kostenlosen Leihwagen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups ganzschön für ne durchsicht|kopfkrat

ich wollte ja auch nen neuen mittelpott das rohr hat nen loch aber das lass ich auch soll ja schließlich im mai verkauft werden.also reicht schweißen fürn 20iger|supergri soll der nachfolger sich gedanken machen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd dann mal ,wünsch dir nen netten tag.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups ganzschön für ne durchsicht|kopfkrat
> 
> ich wollte ja auch nen neuen mittelpott das rohr hat nen loch aber das lass ich auch soll ja schließlich im mai verkauft werden.also reicht schweißen fürn 20iger|supergri soll der nachfolger sich gedanken machen


 
Ja so is das bei unserem Lieblingskonzern aus Wolfsburg :m 

das problem hatte ich auch, aber bei mir wurde statt geplanten 2 Monaten noch ca. 2Jahre lang an dem Auspuff geschweißt.
Jetzt hat der Händler das problem; er wollte ihn ja unbedingt haben |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis denn

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa Chris ich werde wohl irgendwann zwischen dem 1 April und dem 14 April nochmal rausfahren.
Meinetwegen auch Forelle, dann aber nur wenn die Longturns vorbei sind :m 

Haste dir schon nen Datum ausgeguckt? #c Aber unter der Woche


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guuuten morgen, fahr gleich ma an die alster vergleichsfischen mit nem boardi hier


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mit wat für'n boardi denn heeee


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war mit brassenkönig los, haben mehr gealbert und gelabert als fisch gefangen#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich denk mal Dirk und mir wird es ähnlich ergehen  
Kann mich an keinen MeFotag erinnern, wo ich mehr Fische gefangen habe als ich geredet habe |uhoh: 

Hab mich grad mal an den Herd gestellt...man sieht das da aus :q In Zukunft darf meine Mutter dann auch gerne wieder kochen |rolleyes 
Nene für so ein "kleines" Gericht sonen Sauhaufen hinterlassen #d


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muss auch gleich mal ko0chen, meine mami ist nicht da und nn muss ich wohl ran:c


----------



## BennyO (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das kann ja nichts werden Phillipp.



Gruß Benny


----------



## micha_2 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die ms eidum is nen kleiner kahn, genau wie die ms wismar. liegen mit der ms christa im moment im neuen hafen in wismar. fahre am 22./23.03. mit der eidum. für früher mal bis zu 20mann, aber nach der neuen verordnung nur noch mit 12mann. meine tante wohnt in grevesmühlen, werd dann mal paar tage an der ostsee verbringen, da 2222222222wochen urlaub. und ne woche später dann wird der neue laboer doschkönig gekürt, denn der pott geht nach saw.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war aber ganz lecker muss ich sagen#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin all
na ihr seid wohl alle am fischen was#c

chris gufis sind eingetroffen #6 na dann kann es ja losgehen dank dir #6

das feuerrot sieht aber echt ganz anders aus als auf den bildern was ,iss ja mal ne ganz prima farbe bin ja mal gespannt was damit so geht.und das orange kommt auch gut. hab gerade meine mitchell abgeholt ,was goiles teil,kauf mir gleich die 30 lbs auch noch:q

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Bus ist eingeladen...
Gleich geht's auf zum Mefojagen! 
Ist zwar laut Djönie's Aussage etwas zu sonnig und zu windstill, aber wenn zwei Westerwälder sich extra an die Küste aufmachen, da muss ja morgen was gehen!!!|rolleyes |supergri  
Werd auf jeden Fall berichten wie's war und wie die DAM Wathose sich macht...
Pics gibts selbstverständlich auch!


Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann dirk ein gutes fishing wünsch ich dir.ich mache auf jeden fall nächstes we los egal wohin.

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zu windstill...ist klar :q #6 

Heute mitten im Wind gestanden, aber nix #c  
Dazu noch mein gute Infinity Q geschrottet :v 

Naja mal sehen was morgen mit Dirk geht, ist aber wohl noch nicht angekommen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn
und wieder MeFo`s gezogen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Zu windstill...ist klar :q #6
> 
> Heute mitten im Wind gestanden, aber nix #c
> Dazu noch mein gute Infinity Q geschrottet :v
> ...


 
ooops hört sich ja nicht so nett an #c


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Fänge werden besser und besser juhuuuu lol


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja Chris....irgendwie fische ich die letzten 3 Tage am Fisch vorbei #d 

Ich werd mir mal was einfallen lassen für morgen mit Dirk. Würde ihn ja doch recht gerne zum Fisch bringen  
Mir schwebt da auch schon sowas vor.. :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dazu noch mein gute Infinity Q geschrottet :v



wie haste denn das geschafft?


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat frag ich mich auch #c 

Auf jeden Fall hat die Rücklaufsperre heute ne Menge Aussetzer gehabt. :v 
*******...und dat bei ner 300€ Rolle die nen halbes Jahr Dauereinsatz hinter sich hat.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal wo haste eigentlich die ganze kohle für die super teuren sachen?

ps: willste die einschickenß


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> sag mal wo haste eigentlich die ganze kohle für die super teuren sachen?



Nebenbei arbeiten, nicht allzu viel Saufen und nicht rauchen (ganz wichtig:q )

Klar wird die eingeschickt.


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Richtig!!!Hast 110% recht....nich rauchen und nicht saufen!Dazu noch ein bissel arbeiten und schon klappt das xD


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naj rauchen okay, aber saufen, ich weiß ja nicht im sommer und zur party gehört das dazu

was machse denn als job?


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och nö...gar nicht saufen und vollständig auf Party verzichten muss nicht sien  :vik:


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Saufen-Abgelehnt....Gepflegt was trinken-ok!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nimmste da wein und setzt dich mit deinen eltern hin oda wat

nee nee, sommer,strand, Mädels und kurze:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> was machse denn als job?



Mmh hört sich zwar doof, trag aber hier aufm Dorf Bild am Sonntag aus.
Ist geil, für 30 Zeitungen jedne Sonntag gibts im Monat durch Trinkgeld und so locker 80€. 
Ansonsten geb ich unser lütten Nachbarin noch "Hausaufgabenhilfe" ,gibt auch so 5€für ne halbe Std.  Meistens 1-2 mal die Woche. 
Dann noch Taschengeld und ich komme ganz gut über die Runden


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> nee nee, sommer,strand, Mädels und kurze:vik:



Und das mit 14 #d 
Als iiich noch in deinem Alter war....  :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

80 euro  geil#6

bin irgentwei zu faul nen job zumachen, aber ich muss wohl auch mal anfangen


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bekomme das Geld vom Verein...denen stelle ich meinen Körper und mein Talent zur verfügung lol


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat machse denn, aktmodell oda wat


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haha nee.|supergri..Ich spiele Fußball für einen Club,der heute 3:1  gegen Gladbach verloren hat:c


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du spielst bei berlin? 
Nicht schlecht#6

was bekommste da?


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja bei der Jugend ist es noch nicht ganz soviel!aber es reicht um sich so einiges leisten zu können!#6
2-3 Jahre noch...dann musste ma Fern gucken :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Damit wäre dann wohl auch die Zurückhaltung beim Alkohol erklärt  :q 
Find ich aber gut, ich halte mich jetzt auch ein wenig zurück seit einiger Zeit.


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ich würde da ziemlich stress bekommen|uhoh:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

im winter ist alk auch nicht so lustig, höchtens glühwein....

@fyyn

wie alt biste eigentlich?

@ chris

welche position spielste?


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So weit hab ich es "nich ganz" gebracht  

Aber naja...iss doch eh langweilig immer nur nem Ball hinterher zu rennen 

bin fast 17 :q #d


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Offensives aber manchmal auch Zentrales Mittelfeld!


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja damit das nicht langweilig wird...geh ich ja noch angeln!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann, nen spielmacher brauchen die bayern noch, willste?#6



17??

oh man das dauert bei mir noch 2 jahre

du läufst wohl jetzt nur noch den mefos hinterher


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> 17??
> 
> oh man das dauert bei mir noch 2 jahre
> 
> du läufst wohl jetzt nur noch den mefos hinterher



Schei ß auf 17, bei 18 wirds interessant :q 
16 ist aber auch schon ganz ordentlich, endlich mal legal inne Disse reinkommen :q Aber offiziell trotzdem nur bis 12 |rolleyes 

Sommer ist für Party und Mädelz, Winter ist zum Angeln. Ist doch ganz einfach  :q #q


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nach der Schule gerne...,dass wäre zwar Hochverrat am schönen Berlin ....aber wenn man Meister werden will,dann gibt es nur die Bayern oder Bremen!


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Nach der Schule gerne...,dass wäre zwar Hochverrat am schönen Berlin ....aber wenn man Meister werden will,dann gibt es nur die Bayern oder Bremen!



Hast den HAESVAU vergessen  

Mmh Dirk hat sich noch nicht gemeldet #c


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja Hamburg wäre cool!...Aber wir Berliner haben die beste Jugendabteilung Deutschlands!....wir haben sogar REAL geschlagen!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach in die disse kommt man doch schon mit 15 rein, das ist no prob

18 ist natürlich am geilsten#6
man ich freu mich auf den sommer,schön am see liegen und chillen.:vik:

edit:

ich besprech das gleich mal mit hoenes, aber ich denke dat geht klar

wer ist schon hamburg, ich hatte mich eigentlich schon gefreut, dass die absteigen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten hier los alles alkis oder wat:q:q:q

chris nächstes we nach wismar oder wat? die fangen wie die blöden . muß ich aber morgen wissen wegen platz reservieren.

greez andy 
so nu erstmal kanibale von rothenburg gucken:q


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also Phillip...wenn du da was mit den Bayern klar machen kannst xD


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo denn?


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie wo was!?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich mein andy, was schauste genau und wo....:q


----------



## chris13 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich mein andy, was schasute geanu oa wo...

@Phillip.....noch ma auf Deutsch bitte...sonst wird der andy nicht antworten lol xD


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> watten hier los alles alkis oder wat:q:q:q
> 
> chris nächstes we nach wismar oder wat? die fangen wie die blöden . muß ich aber morgen wissen wegen platz reservieren.
> 
> ...


 

hier gehts echt ab |uhoh: 

Ich wär sofort dabei in Wismar aber der General


----------



## Franky D (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja is halt so wer sich die Gesundheit versauen muss


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schade chris aber vlt kommt von hier ja noch einer mit.

@jd  was schreibst du da eigendlich immer ,mach mal ein wenig langsamer.
so hab jetzt den halben film gesehen ,und schluß |uhoh: der geht ja nu garnich iss mir übel


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
Sportler ist wer raucht und trinkt und trotzdem seine Leistung bringt  :q #6 

So ich fahre jetzt los zu Dirk, mal sehen ob wir den ein oder anderen Fisch auf die Schuppen legen können.


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Perti sag ich dann mal.
Ich werde nachher auch mal los gehen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop bin dann ma Barsche ärgern


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @jd  was schreibst du da eigendlich immer ,mach mal ein wenig langsamer.
> so hab jetzt den halben film gesehen ,und schluß |uhoh: der geht ja nu garnich iss mir übel



jo sorry, aber ich musste schnell machen, meine mum stand vor der tür und ich habe pc verbot|uhoh:#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> jo sorry, aber ich musste schnell machen, meine mum stand vor der tür und ich habe pc verbot|uhoh:#d



nu sach schon wat haste angestellt|rolleyes


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fernseher und pc gleichzeitig laufen gelassen.

da dreht sie immer am rad, eil sie eint entweder oder:c

ich hoffe die beruigt sich weider, wenn ihr nichts von mir hört wisst ihr ja warum


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe da haste aber ne strenge mum
schenk ihr doch Blumen das hilft meistens


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So wieder zu Hause.

War nen sehr geiler Tag mit sehr geilem Wetter #6 Fisch haben wir auch zu sehen bekommen, auch wenn es wohl den falschen mit dem Fisch getroffen hat |rolleyes |rolleyes 
Dirk schreibt aber noch einen Bericht.

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kennt einer von euch die Savage Gear MP Predator Ruten wollt mir evtl. eine kaufen hab aber bei der Suchfunktion nicht wirklich was gefunden           www.prologicfishing.com  wollte mir evtl. die 90gr.  kaufen fürs Hechtfishen und solo Pilken mit sehr leichten Pilkern für tipps wäre ich dankbar auch im Bezug auf die verwendung und das Wurfgewicht.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So wieder zu Hause.
> 
> War nen sehr geiler Tag mit sehr geilem Wetter #6 Fisch haben wir auch zu sehen bekommen, auch wenn es wohl den falschen mit dem Fisch getroffen hat |rolleyes |rolleyes
> Dirk schreibt aber noch einen Bericht.
> ...



naja haupsache iss doch das ihr eine menge spaß hattet,muß ja nich immer fisch sein,ihr wart sicher auch schon drauf vorbereitet das nich allzuviel läuft oder?
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja haupsache iss doch das ihr eine menge spaß hattet,muß ja nich immer fisch sein,ihr wart sicher auch schon drauf vorbereitet das nich allzuviel läuft oder?
> gruß
> andy



Ach Andy, ich kann sehr zufrieden sein mit dem Tag :m 
Aber dazu schreibt Dirk wohl noch mehr, er hat auch die Fotos.

Die 70cm sind leider (noch) nicht geworden  Aber immerhin die 60cm geknackt und dann auch noch mit der Fliege...

Aber ich glaub Dirk und Lisa hatten ne Menge Spaß und es war sicher nicht das letzte mal. 
Bei ungefähr 15 Mann wurden 3 Fische gefangen, davon einer von uns. Ist doch kein schlechtes Ergebnis.
Aber das ist MeFoangeln :m


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja das hört sich ja ganz gut an.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hehe da haste aber ne strenge mum
> schenk ihr doch Blumen das hilft meistens




jo meine mum ist nen drachen und wir(sister und ich) sind ihre diener:vik:
ich hoffe das wird schon, aber sie ist ja eh nächste woche wieder arbeiten#6

zur rute:

ich würde mich mal bei dega umschauen, die competiton dorschspinn ist geil und da gibts noch ne light pilke mit 95. wg nur fällt mir der name nicht ein....


@fynn

petri dazu, wann kommt denn der bericht?


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk muss ja erstmal wieder nach Hause fahren...

Denk mal die sind so gegen 6 - halb 7 gen Heimat aufgebrochen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aso, ich freu mcih schon:g


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nicht nur du Phillipp.
Das deine Mutter streng ist, habe ich ja schon selber mit machen müssen, nicht war?



Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieso hast du das denn schon mitmachen müssen?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ach Andy, ich kann sehr zufrieden sein mit dem Tag :m
> Aber dazu schreibt Dirk wohl noch mehr, er hat auch die Fotos.
> 
> Die 70cm sind leider (noch) nicht geworden  Aber immerhin die 60cm geknackt und dann auch noch mit der Fliege...
> ...



ach du warst der jenige der eine hatte .mein glückwunsch.es ist ja nunmal so das mefo fischen auch nicht so einfach ist ein bisschen erfahrung ist natürlich vorteilhaft,aber wie gesagt hauptsache ihr hattet spaß,dirk bekommt seine auch irgendwann.
greez andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ micha wat iss nu wochnende von mir aus auch auf hering.
ich will salz auf den lippen spüren
greez
andy


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du Finn das sag ich jetzt hier mal besser nicht.
Ich sag nur mal so: Phillipp und ich kenne uns privat.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ist ne lange geschichte und gehört hier nicht rein:q


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau Philliipp |supergri |supergri 

Soo aber jetzt mal wieder zum angeln:
War heute bisschen Forellenjagen. Habe 6 Stück erwischt.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup nocham petri von mir:g


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Danke Phillipp.
Und warse auch mal wieder los?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

6 Forellen nicht schlecht habt ihr keine Fangbeschränkung?


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne sowas habe ich auch noch nie gehört.
Wieos ist das bei dir so?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3 Edelfische pro Tag


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui das ja nicht so viel ne.
Gut das das hier anders is.
Wo wohnst du denn?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die letzten tage immer, alles in plz 1+2 lesen

nur heute wollte ich mal nicht fischen


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Benny
Bad Mergentheim Ciddy


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Phillipp:
Ach so na dann

@ Franky:
Ok. Weiß jetzt nicht wo das sein soll aber egal.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> 6 Forellen nicht schlecht habt ihr keine Fangbeschränkung?



das ist en put and take gewässer

da gibnts sowas nicht, dafür musste aber bezahlen


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

100km von Stuttgart in Nord Östlicher Richtung


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau
Am morgen zahlt man eine bestimmte Summer ( in dem Fall 10 Euro) und darf den Tag lang dort angeln. Der Besitzer der Anlage setzt dafür eine gewisse Kilozahl ein.
Die Fische die du fängst, darfst du auch mit nehmen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ein Forellen P***f


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz genau
Was hast du denn gedacht?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag das doch gleich ich dachte du warst an irgendeinem Fluss


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nein
Sorry das habe ich vergessen
Nächstes mal werde ich es erwähnen



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Benny kennst du eine gute Rute fürs ultraleichte Angeln auf Dorsch nur mit Pilker so bis ca. Wg 90gr.


----------



## BennyO (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du da gibt es viele.
Kann dir morgen ja mal ein paar sagen muss jetzt lieder raus. Aber morgen mache ich es zu 100 Prozent



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

OK Benny


----------



## chris13 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann dir welche sagen!
Wie viel magst du ausgeben?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat los chris immernoch am|schlaf:,man hast du das gut.

montag morgen und die woche nimmt kein ende |supergri

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, ja wie immer Mo verpennt!


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen....

@Franky
guck dir mal die Softpilks von Balzer an. Z.b die Magna Princess, steht zwar bis 135gr drauf, wirft aber nur bis 80gr.

Hab auch bissel verpennt, sollte jetzt eigentlich schon aufm Weg sein..|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Echt geil.
Wollten ne schöne Tour nach Wismar machen, der Andy, meine wenigkeit und ein 3. (ich schätze Micha)

Nu is aber in Wismar der Run auf Dickdorsch angesagt und alles is voll.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So nu aber, der Kapitän der Eltra hat zum Glück noch 3 Plätze frei gehabt,also doch Wismar


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallooooo Dirk?! 

Heil angekommen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, Männers!

Halloooo Fynn!!!:q
Klar bin ich heil angekommen...
Nur heut viel zu tun im Büro, deshalb noch keine Zeit zu schreiben!
Heut abend werd ich mich dann an den Bericht zu diesen echt goilen Tach gestern machen.
Weiß abba noch net, ob ich den heut Abend fertich kriege!
Ja Fynn, logisch, dass ich dir vorher noch das Bild von deiner wunderschönen Meerforelle zumaile...#6
Ganz ruhig mit den jungen Pferden!!!

Greez @ all!!!

Dirk&Liz


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Für die Rute würde ich ca.100€ ausgeben


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja ich such dir mal was feines raus !ok?


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na Klar


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nevave BX Pilk 330L....hat 100g WG

ich hab die auch!Fischt sich ganz nett!


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder die Dega Dorschspin


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist doch von Shimano oder und €.

iIch hab gerade gesehen das in Heiligenhafen die Karoline auch vorne bei Baltic liegt.


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das is die Monika!...oder?!

Ja die Nexave is von Shimano...den Preis weiß ich leider nicht!Ich mach mich aber mal schnell schlau!


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vom Bug her würde ich auf die Karo tippen.
 Die Savage Ruten kennt keiner oder?


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guck dir mal das Steuerhaus und die Aufbauten an...Monika lol


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Vorgängermodell / Nexave AX Pilk 330L

hab ich im inet für 69€ gesehn


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

könnte sein aber auf jedenfall lag die da noch nie


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich weiß ...habs gestern das erstemal gesehn


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also die Shimano Rute und die Dega Dorschspin kann ich dir empfelen....aber wenn du nur solo fischen willst dann würde ich dir zur dorschspin raten!


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja sollte nur fürs Solofischen sein da ich schon zwei andere Ruten habe.

Kuck dir mal Die MP serie an www.prologicfishing.com sehen gut aus  was. Die vielleicht in 90gr.


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erm naja ja warum nicht? aber ich finde man sollte ne rute vorher mal in die hand nehmen oder?


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das sowieso werd sie mir bei Gerlinger demnächst wenn ich den Lappen hab anschauen aber 90gr. müssten ja reichen


----------



## chris13 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja 90g zum solo fischen reicht locker,macht dann richtig fun !


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so sontag gehts los ein glück:vik: und da gehts hin mit chris http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-hxYiS2Kls


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nettes Video Andy!
Kriegt man ja richtig Lust schon wieder hochzufahren...
Aber geht leider nicht. Wären ja sonst mehr auf Tour als zu Haus!
Getsern das fischen mit Fynn war aber auch ganz groß!!!:vik: 
Nur leider hat sich bei uns, außer einem Zupfer gar nix getan.
Fynn hat aber einen schönen Fisch landen können.
Werd mich die Woche mal einen Abend hinsetzen und einen ausführlichen Bericht tippen...


Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau freu mich schon auf euer bericht und erstma auf sonntag endlich wieder salzwasser,ich bin ja gebürtiger wismarer da kannste dir bestimmt vorstellen wie mich dieses trockende land hier so an:v.aber leider will meine frau nich mit in den norden ,weiß der geier warum.was man nich so alles tut für die damenwelt. aber dafür kann ich ja los wann ich will,sie weiß zum glück wie ich die heimat vermisse.#6
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das würde mich ja ankotzen  

Ich hoffe mal das ich nie hier weg muss |rolleyes Also was liegt da näher als zur Küstenwache zu gehen? :q 
Mal sehen obs was wird...

@Dirk
schön das es dir gefallen hat #6 
Auf den Bericht bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## BennyO (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich kann dir da die Ruten von Balzer empfehlen.
Die neune Magic Ruten sind nicht schlecht oder die Magna Matrix. Aber da gibt es so viele tolle Ruten. Geh am besten mla zu deinem Dealer und sag ihm, was du genau für eine Rute suchst. Der wird dir dann schon weiterhelfen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, kann ich voll verstehen, dass de da Heimweh nach hast!
Bei uns ist es so, dass wir beide saugern oben am Meer wohnen würden.
Aber jetzt haben wir uns hier im Westerwald niedergelassen und müssen erst mal die Brut großziehen.
Dann, in spätestens 25 Jahren gehts mim Mäuserl da hoch!
Alter Bauernhof mit viel Land und möglichst nah am Wasser, das ist das große Pokalziel...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War echt Klasse Fynn! #6 
Und den Fisch haste dir auch wirklich verdient!
Hut ab, junger Mann!!! 

Ich schick dir gleich die zwei Bilder, hab se auf jeweils 58 KB komprimiert...
Werd die aber auch noch mal mit in mein Geschreibsel einbinden!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das würde mich ja ankotzen
> 
> Ich hoffe mal das ich nie hier weg muss |rolleyes Also was liegt da näher als zur Küstenwache zu gehen? :q
> Mal sehen obs was wird...
> ...



du hast das gut wenn ich nochmal jung wäre würde ich sofort in irgendeiner werft anfangen so wie es eigendlich geplant war.nach der wende hat die thesenwerft leider abgebaut und ich hatte keine chance dort anzukommen.hatte gerade meinen montageschlosser geschafft.mein opa durfte auch gehen der war in führender position daher wäre mein job gesichert.
greez
andy

@benny schreibe bitte den namen vor wen du meinst mit der rute damit auch jeder bescheid weis.


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok ich warte....


----------



## BennyO (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
Ok, dass habe ich vergessen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Fynn!
Müßte eigentlich wohlbehalten bei dir angekommen sein...
Ist in ner ZIP Datei verpackt.

Nur entpacken!
Sind wirklich schöne Bilder geworden...


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke sind da...#6 

Gott guck ich blöd :q  Nehm aber bitte für den Bericht das, auf dem ich grinse, der Blick ist noch ein bissel besser als der andere |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> @Andy
> Ok, dass habe ich vergessen.
> 
> 
> ...




iss i.o. sonnst iss hier riesen durcheinander,und keiner weis wo was zugehört.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Danke sind da...#6
> 
> Gott guck ich blöd :q  Nehm aber bitte für den Bericht das mit wo ich grinse, der Blick ist noch ein bissel besser als der andere |uhoh:



NIX DA WIR WOLLEN BEIDE SEHEN :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy weißte wie man guckt, wenn man genau gegen die Sonne guckt, weil man keine Zeit sich irgendwie ordentlich hinzudrehen, weil der Fisch zurück muss?  :q :q 
So guck ich #d


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy,

Yo, is so ne Sache mit den Traumjobs.
Die meisten müssen sich damit abfinden, dass da nix draus wird!

Oh, ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt net irgendwelche Illusionen jüngerer Leser zerstört???
Wenn ja, das wollte ich nicht!#d 

Jungs, alles wird gut!!!#6 :q #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@fynn
prima iss doch genau das richtige zitat fürn dirk bitte mit einarbeiten#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Oh, ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt net irgendwelche Illusionen jüngerer Leser zerstört???
> Wenn ja, das wollte ich nicht!#d
> 
> Jungs, alles wird gut!!!#6 :q #6



das härtet nur ab illusionen sind halt illusionen|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Fynn,
LOL, yo, bissl schepp is der Blick scho!!!:q 

Aber dafür sieht man auf dem Bild den Fisch besser!!!

Ich werd auf jeden Fall *beide* Pics mit reinnehmen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> @ Fynn,
> LOL, yo, bissl schepp is der Blick scho!!!:q
> 
> Aber dafür sieht man auf dem Bild den Fisch besser!!!
> ...



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:​


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#q #q #q  

Aber aufm Kutter lernt ihr mein wahres Gesicht kennen :g :g :g


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo das Video ist schon gut da kriegt mann wieder richtig lust an die Küste unsicher zu machen blos muss ich immer so lange Fahren.


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach jetzt grad mal ne Fluppenpause, dann zieh ich mich in mein Word Programm zurück und laß den Sonntag mal gedanklich Revue passieren...
Bin mal gespannt, was bei rauskommt!
Wird aber ein zwei Tage dauern, weiß nicht, wie weit ich heut noch kommen werde!


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lass dir ruhig Zeit Dirk :q :q 

Ne bin echt mal gespannt wie ihr beiden den Sonntag so empfunden habt #6 
Find ich ganz interessant. Für mich ist es ja mehr oder weniger Alltag im Wasser zu stehen, wobei das Wetter aber echt oberste Klasse war


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend zusammen :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> #q #q #q
> 
> Aber aufm Kutter lernt ihr mein wahres Gesicht kennen :g :g :g



genau immer schön in pose


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> jo das Video ist schon gut da kriegt mann wieder richtig lust an die Küste unsicher zu machen blos muss ich immer so lange Fahren.



wat von berlin iss dat ja wohl ein katzensprung nach wismar. allet autobahn.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen chris 
man das wird ne verdammt lange woche.frank iss mit an board.der neuangler vlt klappt es diesma mit dem wetter damit er endlich mal pumpen kann#6


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy 
Du ich wohne nicht in Berlin ich wohne in Baden Würtemberg und muss gute 7std. an die Küste Fahren


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso dann hab ich wohl was verwechselt sorry.aber trotzdem nur autobahn,dat geht doch fix#6


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja 7std. halt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ja 7std. halt



jau kenn ich von meinen touren ins dänemark,aber egal immer dem wasser entgegen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*CHRIS BISTE EINGESCHLAFEN ODER WAS ????*:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so isses der Salzgeruch zeigt Dir den Weg #6

Man bin ich Froh das ich, egal *welche -See *ob Nord- oder Süd- max 1 Std fahrt hab |jump:

sorry, aber dafür Fahr ich 12 Std nach Kroatien runter :e


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *CHRIS BISTE EINGESCHLAFEN ODER WAS ????*:q:q:q


 

war nur kurz weggenickt |schlaf: mußt ja nicht gleich |motz:

:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> sorry, aber dafür Fahr ich 12 Std nach Kroatien runter :e



ich zum glück nur 10 |uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> war nur kurz weggenickt |schlaf: mußt ja nicht gleich |motz:
> 
> :vik:



sorry ich weis ja das du sensibel bist :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich zum glück nur 10 |uhoh::q:q:q


 
..aber mal ganz ehrlich   will mann da unten wohnen #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sorry ich weis ja das du sensibel bist :q


 

|rotwerden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ..aber mal ganz ehrlich   will mann da unten wohnen #d



mit genug kohle #c warum nich


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mit genug kohle #c warum nich


 

Ganz unten #6  klares Ding , ich meinte eher so etwas dazwischen; ich sag mal nicht so plattes Land wie bei uns und Oktoberfest :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn sichs anbietet immer dahin woh es am schönsten iss#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann bleibt ja nur Meer #6
Wo? hab da Gestern was über Island auf TN gesehen :l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meer sowieso
island ;+ sehe ganz selten fern. 

P.S.  PN


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich sag nur Gestapelter-Dickdorch-Shit-Was-Schmerzen-Die-Arme-Alarm  #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sind aber abgel.... von uns waren am we auch wlche oben und die ganz großen sind weg ,haben zumindest nichts gehabt#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann sind wir ja c.a. gleichzeitig vor ort :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann sind wir ja c.a. gleichzeitig vor ort :vik:


 
:vik:  :vik:  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch 5 tage son pech 
so werd mich ma putzen und dann iss madam auch bald hier.
bis morgen früh ich muß morgen schon halb sieben los.
bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gibt es in ostende also an der belgieschen küste auch mefos?


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stell die Frage mal im MeFo Forum


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers,


ihr fahrt doch an die ostsee zum mefos ärgern, ich konnte heut ne 20cm mefo in der elbe landen|supergri

steht im friedithread im plz 1+2 bereich#h

ich war übringes mit dem brassenkönig unterwegs#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers, 

ich hab den Bericht von Sonntag doch heut Abend schon geschrieben, hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen!:q 
Und bevor ich was veralzheimere, besser jetzt schon!

Bilder muss ich aber morgen Abend noch fertig reinstellen...
Dauert mir zu lang bei diesem *ih!
Muss schlafen!

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin männers

im mefo forum findet ihr dirk seinen obergenialen bericht.unbedingt lesen das ist mal wieder ein bestseller geworden:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin männers,
> 
> 
> ihr fahrt doch an die ostsee zum mefos ärgern, ich konnte heut ne 20cm mefo in der elbe landen|supergri
> ...



glückwunsch jd . iss doch schonmal ein kleiner anfang#6

greez 
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

männo chris jetzt aber ausge|schlafen ,ich darf auch nich mehr.
vergiss blos nich wattis fürn samstag zu bestellen ,wollen doch sonntag nachmittag ordendlich abräumen . ich bring dir ma ein paar supergeniale twister von spro mit.:q 

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da iss er ja so spät :q ich muß in 7 min los:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
da hab ich garnicht dran gedacht aber paßt zum Glück noch, Watti bestellung bis Di mittag für Freitag zur abholung!


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da iss er ja so spät :q ich muß in 7 min los:c


 
sorry #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na da haben wir ja nochma glück gehabt .wäre besser wenn du die samstag holst .dh wenn er ein hälterbecken hat.30 wattis und ein mal seeringler dürften reichen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

O mann ich bin so |gaehn:
aber immerhin ist schon mal Dienstag :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische muß los denn ma bis heut abend.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> O mann ich bin so |gaehn:
> aber immerhin ist schon mal Dienstag :vik:



4 tage und der rest von heute:m

bis denne


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na da haben wir ja nochma glück gehabt .wäre besser wenn du die samstag holst .dh wenn er ein hälterbecken hat.30 wattis und ein mal seeringler dürften reichen.


 
Ich glaub die haben ein HB, kann also Sa abholen :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo bis denn

Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

haste die Pics zufällig noch in Hochauflösung? |kopfkrat 
Wäre nicht schlecht...

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!
Du meinst in der original Größe?
Das ja, aber die Auflösung war doch schon beste Qualität...
Bei mir auf'm Rechner sind die superscharf!


Wenn ich nachher daheim bin, dann passe ich die eh noch in den Bericht ein...
Dauert halt nur noch bissl!

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk

bei mir sind sie extrem klein angekommen und auch nicht allzu scharf...deswegen frag ich


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Fynn!
Ich schick dir die Bilder nochmal unkomprimiert...

Aber erst mal bau ich mal bissl Bilder ein!


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar...kein Problem :m


----------



## BennyO (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöner Bricht Dirk
Klasse




Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was hören Meeresangler eigentlich für Musik?

Ich mach mal den Anfang:Techno,Trance, Holland Hardstyle und
 Dance.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Was hören Meeresangler eigentlich für Musik?
> 
> Ich mach mal den Anfang:Techno,Trance, Holland Hardstyle und
> Dance.



sieht man an deinem bild|uhoh: iss doch fürn alten mann wie mich zu heftig.|uhoh:ich höre lieber heavy metal und das unwarscheinlich laut :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy 
unwarscheinlich Laut so muss sein :m die Bässe mussen brutal wummern erst dann ist es richtig gut


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fast alles, obwohl am liebsten und eigentlich ausschließlich rock, wie Rammstein, my chemical romance oder Billy Talent#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uoh, Meeresanglermusik!?!

Eigentlich alles außer Techno und Volksmusik...:v 

Und ne gute Lautstärke muss sein!!!

Am liebsten aber ältere Sachen:

Rock
Soul
Ska
Punk
Hip Hop
Indi


----------



## chris13 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

R O C K!!!! Am besten ältere Sachen-sind immernoch die besten-

Oder sowas wie U2


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

u2 oder mattafix #6 hör ich viel auf der bahn iss doch etwas  zum entspannen,wenn das licht in der dunkelheit blendet:q


----------



## chris13 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

U2 ....die sind einfach nur geil!
The Edge...was der mit dem Pedal macht....nur geil xD


----------



## chris13 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und zum einschlafen Coldplay
Wenns mal bissel lauter sein soll... Mark Knopfler!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nettes bild dirk#6

nachtrag : wer von euch beiden iss denn das kapitale rot auge:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och ich höre iegentlich alles...von Techno, über Black, bissel Hip Hop, Rap (kein Aggro), Rock, Pop bis hin zu den Partykrachern :vik: :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hm, das kapitale Rotauge ist Vaddern! Aber nur manchmal...:q 

Habs abba trotzdem mal geändert!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ dirk 
na geht doch, hört sich doch schon anders an :vik:

mußte einfach sein der wink mit dem zaunpfahl:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, jetzt gefällts mir besser!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95522&page=2

guckst du hier mal dirk bin schon mit eingebunden du kommst auch noch .hat promt geantwortet 
:vik::vik::vik::vik:
kann los gehen

hast du dein ab namen mit angegeben? wenn nich schreib ihn mal an.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goil, das wird ein mords Spaß!!!

Fynn, haste nicht auch Lust und Zeit???

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie geil issn das?

******* und ich komme vom Arsch der Welt und das iss extrem weit weg


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann Fynn, Hase!!!|rolleyes 
Da wird sich bestimmt ne Möglichkeit finden um mit uns nach Wismar zu kommen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn
chris iss sicher dabei der kann dich und wird dich mit sicherheit mitnehmen und abholen,falls du keinen platz mehr bekommst schenk ich dir einen (bezahlen mußte aber selber:q) hab ja erstmal 4 genommen.
greez
andy

dann hab ich noch einen frei aber mein kumpel wird wohl mitkommen


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Männers!

Macht et jutt, |gutenach !!!
Noch schnell unters Wasser stellen und dann geht der Vadder ins Heiabett...

Bis morgen!!!

Greez, lange Abende und angenehme Nächte ;-))


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin dann ma auch weg |wavey:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik:*3 Tage und der rest von Heute dann iss Eltratag*:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und sie Wachsen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris #h
hat sich viel getan wo warste denn gestern abend.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Oh mußte Gestern mal online-freizeit machen, aber naja #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du bist doch wohl im oktober mit von der partie oder wie sehe ich das|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab jetzt noch nicht alles gelesen, aber ELtra im okt auf jeden Fall, Du bist da ja nu schonmal gewesen, is das ähnl. der Langeland oder hats da ne "anständige" Reling zum Ruten-festmachen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee ich war noch nich auf der eltra sonntag iss premiere. bekomme aber freitag im angelladen infos über reling und sonstiges. heiko war mit ihr schon unterwegs.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn, laß`n wir uns überaschen :vik:

hab da einen Film übers angeln auf der Eltra gefunden, habs aber nicht geschafft den einmal ganz zu sehen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst du hier... http://www.knurris-angeltouren.de/tagestouren_mit_der_ms_eltra.html


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

den hab ich dir sogar per pn geschickt iss von knurris angelreisen. setz dich mal mit fynn auseinander ob du ihn im oktober zum dorschpokal mitnehmen kannst dann sind die 4 plätze besetzt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat sagst Du, Heringsvorfächer ?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so muß jetzt leider durchstarten muß den zimmermann noch abholen .und ließ erstmal alles ich glaub du weist noch garnich um was es im oktober geht.

greez
andy

heute abend hier:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> den hab ich dir sogar per pn geschickt iss von knurris angelreisen. setz dich mal mit fynn auseinander ob du ihn im oktober zum dorschpokal mitnehmen kannst dann sind die 4 plätze besetzt.


 
Denn hast Du mir geschickt? ooops garnicht gesehen ;+ 

JA den Fynn lad ich hier irgendwo ein, das wird schon #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wat sagst Du, Heringsvorfächer ?!



wat iss mit heringsvorfächer;+ nimm mit ich machs auch|rolleyes

bis denne


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja bin heute Abend auch da.

Bis denn
Gruß Chris

Ich hab jetzt erstmal zu lesen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss mit heringsvorfächer;+ nimm mit ich machs auch|rolleyes
> 
> bis denne


 
Wenn man die berichte im Saisonforum Hering/Hornhecht ließt, da sind die Jungs schon ganz aufgeregt, Heringszeit is going to begin naja wir werden sehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja netter Film, guter erster Eindruck und direkt schonmal Platzwünsche.
Aber das kommt mir nur per PN; sonst sitzt da am So morgen schon jemand grisend rum |clown:
(....Was?...: ich paranoid ? .......nein! ) #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh mann, fast wären uns die Naturköder baden gegangen ;+

"Naturköderbestellung nur bis Di"  #4 durfte ich mir gerade anhören #c
keine Chance |splat2: 

Zum Glück hab ich noch welche bei Moritz-Int. bestellen können, nu muß ich Freitag leider quer durch HH um die Jungs zu holen :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och du armer :q dafür haste dann um so mehr erfolg.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn 
wat nu willste im oktober mit? chris sammelt dich ein#6

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen guten Abend Andy,

so, mit der Dorschtour ist alles geritzt!
Stehe auf der Liste...

Da der Kutter wohl eh bis dahin voll sein wird, ist es auch nicht nötig nen Thread dazu aufzumachen!

Ihr werdet am Wochenende wohl auch nen guten Fang machen!
Sa und So soll gutes Wetter werden.
Bissl kühler, aber kein krasser Wetterumschwung.
Wär auch echt gern mit dabei.

300 Km näher dran und ich käm hochgedüst!!!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend dirk 
jau hab schon gesehen das du gelistet bist.dann werden wir wohl mit knurri noch abens ein paar mefos jagen gehen was |rolleyes und nächsten tag nochmal raus miten kutter:vik: müßten uns blos einig werden wer alles noch mit oben bleiben will dann setz ich mich mit knurri mal in verbindung wegen einer unterkunft.

we wird natürlich nur goil das wetter bin ich mir ganz sicher :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bräuchte zwar nicht unbedingt ne Unterkunft (hab ja meine fahrbare Wohnung dabei), aber wenn wir uns mit mehreren Leutz ne Ferienwohnung nehmen, dann wär das natürlich wesentlich edler!!!
Das mim Mefofischen wird dann auch richtig in Angriff genommen! Knurri ist da wohl genauso heiß drauf...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup und ausserdem kann man abens in gemütlicher runde von dem feuerwasser schlürfen und von gott und der welt labern.
wird bestimmt interessant. müssen wir nur sehen was mit chris und fynn wird micha bleibt sowieso mit da #6

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich hab heut nen harten Tach gehabt!
Bring jetzt die Jungs ins Bett, dann dämpf ich ne konisch Gedrehte und leg mich noch bissl vor die Glotze...
Weiß schon gar net mehr, wie ein Fernseher aussieht!|kopfkrat 

Greez, lange Abende und angenehme Nächte ;-))


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so geht mir es auch aber muß noch ein weilchen auf meine frau warten hau rein bis morgen.
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch sind 3 Plätze frei....:q 

Chris, dat sind doch locker 200km Umweg #c  Wismar liegt doch nicht wirklich auf dem Weg von HH nach Flense, oder? Genau dazwischen liegt Rendsburg ja  
Dat muss ja nicht sein...

Aber naja...schei* auf sonen ollen Dorschpokal, ich glaube im Sommer kommen wir bestimmt noch 1-2 mal zusammen raus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schade fynn aber egal geb ich jemand anderen den platz.
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo ist in Ordnung :m 

Freu mich schon auf den 14. wird bestimmt richtig geil #6  Vorallem werden die Fangmeldungen wieder besser.... :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo ist in Ordnung :m
> 
> Freu mich schon auf den 14. wird bestimmt richtig geil #6  Vorallem werden die Fangmeldungen wieder besser.... :vik:



das denke ich auch und dann auch noch bei so einer goilen angelgesellschaft:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leuts

endlich wird die zeit schmaler nurnoch 2 tage und den rest von heute dann endlich auf neubooterforschung eltra.

chris ich muß leider schon kurz nach 6 los mein auto muss zum doc endlich den auspuff machen |uhoh: hab gestern mal drunter gelegen   sonst bleibt der nachher noch auf der strecke zwischen salzwedel und wismar auf der strasse liegen das wäre fatal .

greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

meien mum ist echt hartn#äckig, hat den pc ins wohnzimmer gestellt und so kann ich nur noch am nachmittag/morgen ran|gr::c

ich muss sie irgentwie weich kochen:q


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och Phillipp das tut mir aber leid.
Wünsche dir Andy aufjedenfall vie spaß und ein dickes Petri schonmal für Sonntag.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@JD
Du armer na da hastes dir aber wirklich versaut.


----------



## micha_2 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin@all
fynn.is nich unbedingt nen umweg.ihr müsstet über lübeck die neue autobahn nach HWI. sind von lübeck 45min.bis HWI.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ JD,
dein PC Verbot wird aber wahrscheinlich weniger mim Anglerboard zu tun haben...#d
Wohl ein paar verbotene Sachen geguckt, hä???|uhoh:

Da kann mer nur sagen, selbst Schuld!!!
Hätte in so nen Fall glaube ganz ähnlich wie deine Mom reagiert!

Ich werd morgen Abend bissl fischen fahren, meine neue Sportex Carat Spin 1 testen...
Mit der Balzer MTX Mini bestimmt ein Gedicht!

Samstag werd ich dann mit nem befreundeten Landwirt mal probieren etwas Schlamm aus meinem Teich zu pumpen...
Vor allem hoffe ich, dass der wieder aus dem Güllefass rausgeht!!!

Wird bestimmt ne schlammige Angelegenheit!

Greez


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zur not musste halt mit Hammer und Meißel ins Güllefass


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So leute bin weg muss in die Schule


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach quatsch, ich habe mir doch nichts gemacht, nur fernseher und pc gleichzeitg laufen lassen und sah es nicht ein, dass ich eins ausmachen sollte.Dann stellte sie mich vor die wahl, fernsher oder pc und ich trottel habe fernsher genommen

Ausserdem meint sie, ich wäre pc süchtig, was aber nicht stimmt, da ich gar nicht viel vorm pc hocke, zumindest nicht mehr

ich kann das aber nicht mehr rückgängig machen:v


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mhhhhh
Red doch einfach noch mal vernünftig mit ihr. Das bringt bei Muttis immer was.
Hast du keine Schule oder immer noch Märzferien?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch bis morgen ferien
 jo werde ich versuchen, in meinem browsergame bin ich auch am abka*****, weil ich da nicht rein kann#d

wieso bist du denn da, schulfrei?


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne du ich bin krank und war gestern und heutze nicht in der Schule. Solangsam geht es mir aber besser. Morgen muss ich ja auch wieder. Schreibe morgen ne wichtige Arbeit.
Komm mal bie Msn online wenn das geht.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich fahr glecih los zum fischen und duschen muss ich auch noch

na dann gute besserung und viel glück morgen bei  der arbeit#6


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja danke Phillipp
Können am Wochenende ja mal wieder  telefonieren, oder?
Naja dann Petri ne




Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup, aber am besten sonntag abend, weil ich am we beim dad bin


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok alles kla
Hau rien dann



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ JD,

Na klar kann mer mit Muddies reden!!!

Geh mal in nen Blumenladen, greif da zu ner schönen Orchidee (ganz wichtig, noch nicht so viele geöffnete Blüten und mit Übertopf), laß die dir einpacken.
Dann gibst de noch ein paar Euros für ne kleine Herzpackung Mon Cherie aus...
Und schenkst das Ganze deiner Mom!!!:q

Mit dem Komentar: Einfach nur so, Mama! Kam gerade am Blumenladen vorbei, sah diese Blume und dachte die könnt dir gefallen...
Das Mon Cherie Herz ist eigentlich da, um mich zu entschuldigen, dass ich Fernseh und Rechner gleichzeitig an hatte! Das kommt nicht mehr vor!

Keine, aber auch gar keine Mom, oder Fau allgemein, kann bei so was widerstehen!!!#6

Greez vom Frauenflüsterer ;-))


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Super Dirk!
Das wird deine Mama beruhigen. Dirk hat mit allem was er sagte vol kommen recht. Also du weiß ja, was du nun zu tun hast.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast ja nen Glücksgriff gehabt mit deiner Mum :q 

Meine ist zum Glück ziemlich cool drauf, und wenn die Schule stimmt habe ich auch eigentlich keine richtigen "Begrenzungen" :g 
@Dirk
hat sie euch den Weg eigentlich richtig erklärt? :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!

Yo, haben den Weg gut gefunden...
War auch echt legger die Pizze!
Noch mal Danke schön an deine Mom!!!

Danach hab ich meinen Streckenrekord gebrochen!#6
Von Rendsburg City bis Weltstadt Westernohe in 4 1/2 Std!!!
Das war schon richtig gut...
Und vor allem noch zwei Baustellen gehabt, wo ich nur 80 Km/h fahren konnte!
Wenn die noch weg sind, dann is nur en Katzensprung bis zu dir!
Dann fallen wir dir öfter auf'n Wecker!
Mußt dann bald Guidinggebühren fordern!!!:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat läuft euer Bus denn? :q 
Aber knappe 600km in 4 1/2std sind nicht schlecht und solange es noch keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung|uhoh: :v  auffer Piste gibt, sollte es doch gehen  

Mmh Guidinggebühren, dat wäre doch was...aber da dürfte ich als Guide dann ja nicht mehr so viel angeln und nix fangen, das wäre ja auch nix |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der ist bei 200 abgeriegelt...
Aber dafür läuft er die auch überall, selbst berghoch zieht der wie ein Ochs!!!:vik:
Das werden die aber auch nicht durchkriegen, mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung!
Dafür ist die Heizautolobby doch viel zu mächtig!!!:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja 200 reicht doch für den Wagen  
Für nen Bus hat der echt ordentlich gezogen #6 

Hoffen wir mal das es nix wird mit der Geschw.begrenzung.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Heizautolobby doch viel zu mächtig!!!:q


 

und das ist auch gut so #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja 200 reicht doch für den Wagen
> Für nen Bus hat der echt ordentlich gezogen #6
> 
> Hoffen wir mal das es nix wird mit der Geschw.begrenzung.



Yo, ist ja auch als Familien- und Angelauto gedacht...
Und nicht für die Nordschleife auf'm Nürburgring!
Bin auch echt zufrieden mit dem guten Wagen!
Nur würd ich gern mal wissen, wieviel der laufen würde, wenn der Begrenzer net bei 3700 U/min einsetzt.
Aber geht schon, will ich schneller fahren, steig ich in den Skoda von meinen Ellies um...:q


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab da mal eine Frage:
Was für Jig Haken benutzt ihr beim Gummifisch angeln?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

für die Ostsee oder?
also einmal die ganz normalen runndbogen mit entsprechendem gewicht oder triangel Jigköpfe.


----------



## BennyO (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja genau für die Ostsee.
Habe mir jetzt mal welche von Cormoran bestellt. Kennt die einer? Da kann man die gewichte austauchen?
Wenn ja wie findet ihr sie?




Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schlafen ihr alle schon ?

iss ja man reichlich wenig los heute hier

gruß
andy


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nöö bin wach !


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu guck einer iss doch noch wach,iss immer ganzschön trostlos im haus wenn die frau bis 22 uhr arbeitet.

|supergri


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohhh du armer lol...guck dir doch den Bruce an lol


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|welcome: welle


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na sach ma?! wo sind die denn alle hin!?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat fün bruce ;+ darf nur entweder rechner oder fehrnseh|supergri|supergri|supergri
sonnst bekomm ich von frau stubenarrest,dann iss sontag eltra |abgelehn|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

ps. sorry jd |supergri man hats halt nich leicht in der jugend.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk alles fit #h

du sollst die jugend hier nich zum rasen auf der bahn animieren:q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers,

war nur grad futtern und bissl mit den Eltern schnacken...

@ Andy,

hat sich der Knurri schon bei dir gemeldet?


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q :q :q  Rasen auf der Autobahn??? |kopfkrat 

Wer macht denn sowas???|rolleyes


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hahaha andy der war gut!!! sorry jd aber das ist echt zu komisch xD


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> @ Andy,
> 
> hat sich der Knurri schon bei dir gemeldet?



wegen watt denn ????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> :q :q :q  Rasen auf der Autobahn??? |kopfkrat
> 
> Wer macht denn sowas???|rolleyes



#q#q#q ICH WILL AUCH ENDLICH MEINEN T4 #q#q#q


:cnoch 3 monate warten:c​


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach, wegen in Wismar treffen, Abends Geschichten (bei dem einen oder anderen Glas Whisky) erzählen und wegen dem gemeinsamen Mefojagen...


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

T4...anglerauto hoch 10


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ach, wegen in Wismar treffen, Abends Geschichten (bei dem einen oder anderen Glas Whisky) erzählen und wegen dem gemeinsamen Mefojagen...



achso hab ihn noch nicht angeschrieben muß erstmal wissen wer alles mit oben bleibt , geht doch wegen den übernachtungen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> T4...anglerauto hoch 10



RICHTICHHHH


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Macht schon Laune so'n Autochen...

Wirst sehen, dann biste nur noch unterwegs!
Unsrer ist jetzt ein halbes Jahr alt und hat schon 16000 Km auf dem Buckel!!!:g 

Ende des Jahres hab ich bestimmt das doppelte drauf.
Wo wir dieses Jahr noch überall hin wollen... Aber dafür is er ja da!

Im Sommer gehts doch net nach Norwegen, hab mir mim Lischen überlegt, dass wir uns im Sommer die Kinder packen und die deutsche Ostseeküste abgrasen + vielleicht noch bissl Dänemark!


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit 

@andy
Nachricht ist angekommen, ich hab mich nur gefragt warum Dirk sich anmeldet, deswegen die Frage #d aber wollte nicht an deinen Manager Qualitäten zweifeln |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp dann jage lieber nach danske brauchste nich soviel kuhrtaxe zahlen und iss ein obergoiles land MIT VIEL FISCH UND NETTEN LEUTS


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> @andy
> Nachricht ist angekommen, ich hab mich nur gefragt warum DIrk sich anmeldet, deswegen die Frage #d aber wollte nicht an deinen Manager Qualitäten zweifeln |supergri



jau hab dirk angeschrieben ob er dabei iss ,dann hat er sofort gebucht obwohl sein platz doch schon gebucht war so wie deiner:q:q:q:q aufgeregt gewesen:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, der Dirk hat's irgendwie verrafft...:q 

Aber lieber ein Platz zuviel gebucht, wie nachher:c , weil nix mehr frei ist!

Vor allem gut, dass wir schon nen Tach früher da aufschlagen.
Können uns so die besten Plätze sichern...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Shit immer diese Paranoiden Vögel  |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LOL 
Ja, schlimm schlimm!!!#d 
Wo soll das noch enden...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Yo, der Dirk hat's irgendwie verrafft...:q
> 
> Aber lieber ein Platz zuviel gebucht, wie nachher:c , weil nix mehr frei ist!
> 
> ...



wie ein tag früher willste schon freitag hoch ich dachte wir fahren samstag nacht von mir los. plätze werden sicher verlost würde ich zumindest i.o. finden so gibt es kein tärä ausserdem iss ja genug platz.die eltra iss für 50 mann ausgelegt und 30 sind wir.


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich frag mich wo die jugend heute abend ist!?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Shit immer diese Paranoiden Vögel  |muahah:




|sagnix|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Komm gleich wieder!
Bring nur mal schnell die Plagen in die Falle...
Net weglaufen!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach an chris bleibst du auch mit vom 20. zum 21.10 mit in wismar abens ein wenig mefo jagen und nächsten tag nochmal raus auf die see müßte dann plätze zum schlafen ordern.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Hi! Frau sagt, Kinder dürfen noch bissl spielen...
Haben heut Mittag lang gepennt und sind grad schön am spielen!

@chris13

Jungvolk ist doch mit dir anwesend!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Komm gleich wieder!
> Bring nur mal schnell die Plagen in die Falle...
> Net weglaufen!:q


jupp
vadder


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa...aber ich meine benny und jd


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann tschöö


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo Chris, das wär natürlich obergeil!
Also, so wie's ausschaut, könnte ich mir Freitag nen halben Tach Urlaub nehmen...
Dann wär ich schon früher oben.
Außerdem könnte ich dich von HH mitnehmen!
Und wir könnten auch mit vier Mann im Bus pennen...
Nur bissl zusammenrücken müßten wir!
Frau bleibt ja zu Haus, dann wären wir Pfarrerstöchter unter uns!:q :q :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> bin dann weg bis morgen!
> 
> Gruß Chris



rinnjehaun.|supergri ich frag dann sonntag nochmal.ob du mit da bleibst.#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nööööö ich will ein bissel luxus und duschen ,hab kein bock auf kuscheln wenn ihr nach fisch stinkt:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wär ja auch eben nur ne Alternative...:q 
Aber hast Recht, das mit dem nach Fisch stinkenden Mann hab ich mir noch gar net überlegt!#d 

Bin mit Mad am reden, wegen ner schönen Meerforellenrute!
Die Fenwick von Fynn hat mich doch schon begeistert...:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann kaufen. haste sie geworfen ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee, nur begrabbelt!
Hab ja gesehen, wie Fynn damit geworfen hat...
Ich bin zwar ähnlich weit mit meiner Zandergerte gekommen, hab aber wesentlich mehr Kraft in die Würfe legen müssen.
Das geht mit der Zeit auf die Konzentration!

Wollt mir ja erst ne Jerkbaitrute von dem bauen lassen, aber Meerforellenangeln hat mich jetzt mehr in den Bann gezogen!

Fürs hierrum Spinnangeln langt mir doch mein anderes Geschirr...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau das iss natürlich ein kleiner unterschied zwischen zander und meforute. ich habe 2 mefos eine 3 m und eine 3,30 beide bis 60 gr wurfgewicht von ultimate komischerweise sind das beides ruten die wirklich top sind ,ich bin nämlich nicht gerade der große ultimate fan.


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin wieder da war bei der Fahrschule theorie und anschließend Nachtfahrt

@Benny die Wechselbaren Jigköpfe von Cormoran kenne ich find sie recht gut blos hab sie selber noch nirgends gefunden wo haste sie denn her


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy?....kannste mir ne mefo rute empfelen...3-3,30 lang besser 3.30m....weil bin ja selber 1,91 lol!....sollte nicht mehr als 100€ kosten.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> bin wieder da war bei der Fahrschule theorie und anschließend Nachtfahrt



gib gas die ostsee wartet wann haste den theo prüfung ?


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eventuell auch 150€


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann dir zu Ultimate gar nix sagen...

Aber meine Zanderruten sind halt bissl zu schwabbelig!

Die von Mad ist 3,20m lang und hat 35g Wg!

Bin mal gespannt, Mitte Juni ist sie fertig.
Werd dann erst mal ein Einweihungsfischen machen müssen...:q


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

theorie am 26 märz und praktisch am 4 april


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> andy?....kannste mir ne mefo rute empfelen...3-3,30 lang besser 3.30m....weil bin ja selber 1,91 lol!....sollte nicht mehr als 100€ kosten.



du da gibt es jede menge guter ruten,aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir da keine großartigen tips geben ,da ich nich so der spezi in sachen mefo bin ,am besten du pilgerst ma in ein laden und schaust dir welche an und lässt dich mal beraten.oder fynn greift dir ein wenig unter die arme ,der hat auf dem gebiet sehr viel mehr ahnung und wissen als ich.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Chris, für 150 Tacken kriegst du schon was Gutes...

Im Stollenwerk Katalog ist gutes Material drin!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> theorie am 26 märz und praktisch am 4 april



oh mann mußte ja noch lange warten aber dafür haste denn wenn alles gut geht so c.a. 60 jahre was vom auto fahren:q


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop danke! ich werde ma gucken


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und mit fynn reden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Na Chris, für 150 Tacken kriegst du schon was Gutes...
> 
> Im Stollenwerk Katalog ist gutes Material drin!



katalog iss ja gut und schön aber man sollte bei so einem preis die rute auf jeden fall in der hand gehabt haben iss doch was anderes als ne peitsche für 25 europas


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sind doch nur noch zwei woche die gehen auch vorbei


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Franky,
Vor allem kannste ja dann am 14.04 mit Fischen kommen!:q :q :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> und mit fynn reden



jau der hilft dir garantiert weiter


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> @Franky,
> Vor allem kannste ja dann am 14.04 mit Fischen kommen!:q :q :q




richtichhhh erstma ne tankfüllung wechblasen


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa...ich bin so heiß- auf ne mefo...hatte ja mal eine vom kutter auf pilker!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo Chris!
Fynn ist da natürlich erste Wahl...:m 

Der fischt ja, wie schon glaube gesagt die Fenwick Ironfeather II
Goile Rute!!! Kostet aber 169 Eus!!!
Aber ist ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

am 14.04 kann ich leider nicht wäre gerne gekommen hab eure planungen schon mit verfolgt blos am montag den 16.04 sind meine zwei wochen Ferien vorbei und ich muss wieder in die Schule tut mir leid aber ich kann wirklich nicht.


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy 
für hin und rück brauche ich locker zwei tankfüllungen


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ich meine wenn die toll ist...dann muss ich wohl investieren!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Joa...ich bin so heiß- auf ne mefo...hatte ja mal eine vom kutter auf pilker!



jup dat kommt öfter mal vor.

ich war ma mit nen kumpel zum brandungsangeln bzw brückenangeln in boltenhagen er mit seine beiden karpfenruten das erste mal an der ostsee .brandungsgetüttel angebaut die erste rute ausgeworfen ,dreht sich um will die zweite nehmen, da hab ich ihn angebrüllt alder deine rute iss krumm, im absinken die mefo eingestiegen waren so um die 65 cm .das nenn ich anfängerglück,was meinst du wie blöd ich da stand;+;+;+


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris,
Vielleicht kriegst du die ja auch noch irgendwo bissl günstiger...

Aber auch günstigere Ruten taugen was!
Ne teure Angel fängt halt auch nicht mehr Fisch...


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja die Rute is ja nicht entscheident....der gute Angler zählt lol


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jup dat kommt öfter mal vor.
> 
> ich war ma mit nen kumpel zum brandungsangeln bzw brückenangeln in boltenhagen er mit seine beiden karpfenruten das erste mal an der ostsee .brandungsgetüttel angebaut die erste rute ausgeworfen ,dreht sich um will die zweite nehmen, da hab ich ihn angebrüllt alder deine rute iss krumm, im absinken die mefo eingestiegen waren so um die 65 cm .das nenn ich anfängerglück,was meinst du wie blöd ich da stand;+;+;+


 

Das ist natürlich ein genialer Beifang gewesen...

Da hätt ich mindestens genauso blöd geguckt!!!#q #c #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @andy
> für hin und rück brauche ich locker zwei tankfüllungen



was fährst du denn fürn auto ???? passt da nichts in tank oder wat???


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tank inhalt ca.70l


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mommentan ein VW passat Bj89


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein genialer Beifang gewesen...
> 
> Da hätt ich mindestens genauso blöd geguckt!!!#q #c #q



ich glaube hätten damals einer ein foto von mir gemacht währe ich wohl die  lachfratze des jahres geworden:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> mommentan ein VW passat Bj89



older was hat der denn fürn ne maschine dat iss doch wohl kein 16v oder watt


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goil, so einen hatte ich auch mal!!!
Tornadorot...


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Cormoran Black Star CM....die is nett
*


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö 75PS 8v von meiner Haustüre bis zur MS Einigkeit sind es genau 678km und die Langeland dürfte ungeführ die gleiche entfernung sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sollte sich hier ein Cormoran blicken lassen, dann hol ich die Flak aus'm Keller!!!:r 

Nee, Spaß bei Seite!
Soll ja ne gute Rute sein...
Guck doch einfach mal in den Meerforellengerät Trööt rein!
Oder interview Fynn, der is grad aufgetaucht...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> nö 75PS 8v



also hab ma keine angst soviel frisst der nich passat 35i 75 ps kommst locker 1000km wenn du sinnig fährst, ich fahre einen 93 iger passat 90 pese tiefschwarz und komme wenn der krachend voll iss um die 900 km.


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris 
kuch dir mal die Balzer platinum Sea trout an hab die platinum als 25gr. spinnrute und find die echt super und die optik ist auch gut


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fynn...kurze Frage MeFo-Rute  um die 100€ max. 150!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Frank,

oh jesses, des is ja noch weiter als bei mir!!!#d 

Wo kommst du her?


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ andy 
wenn ich immer nach Heiligenhafen und Zurück Fahr muss ich aufjedenfall tanken aber in einem Jahr gibts eh was neues


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

haste die Fenwick im I-Net für 169€ gesehen?
Die iss soooo geil und so schön leicht :q  

Eine sehr schöne Rute, die der Fenwick vom Blank her ziemlich ähnlich ist, ist die Berkley Series one. Konnte da keine großartigen Unterschiede feststellen. 
Die Fenwick ist für meinen Geschmack vom Kork her besser ausgestattet.
Bin ja auch so bummelig 1,90m und habe lieber nen etwas längeren Korkgriff.
Die Blanks sind unheimlich schnell und haben ordentlich Rückrat...

edit: Ist aber wie immer ne Geschmacksfrage. Gibt viele Leute die lieber ne parabolischere Rute fischen, wenns mit Geflecht losgeht.
Ich fische lieber harte Ruten + Geflecht. ORdentlicher Anhieb und dem Fisch immer ordentlich Druck geben, gibt meiner Meinung nach viel weniger Aussteiger #c


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also...doch noch bissel was drauf legen !


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habt ihr noch ne gute wathose für mich?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @ andy
> wenn ich immer nach Heiligenhafen und Zurück Fahr muss ich aufjedenfall tanken aber in einem Jahr gibts eh was neues



warum nich im mai dann kannste meinen haben nur 122 euro steuern:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn Neo dann Ron Thompson Dakota oder die braune von Simms...
Rest in dieser Preisklasse ist schrott, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, und geht dir irgendwann kaputt.

Wenn Atmungsaktiv dann guck mal bei Gerlinger nach dem Kinetic Set...Werde ich mir wohl zum Herbst hin zulegen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> also hab ma keine angst soviel frisst der nich passat 35i 75 ps kommst locker 1000km wenn du sinnig fährst, ich fahre einen 93 iger passat 90 pese tiefschwarz und komme wenn der krachend voll iss um die 900 km.


 

Genau den Motor hatte ich auch drinn!
Sensationelle Reichweite... Maximal waren mal 1200 Km!

Goiles Auto!
Hatte 420000 Km auf'm Buckel und hab trotzdem noch 1400 Eus bekommen dafür!
Hab den auch echt tränenden Herzens weggegeben!!!:c 
Doch der Bus tröstet mich jedes Mal, wenn ich einsteig!|pftroest:


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

weil ich nächstes Jahr das Auto von meim Vater bekomm wird dann mein feuerrotes Spielmobil


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> haste die Fenwick im I-Net für 169€ gesehen?
> Die iss soooo geil und so schön leicht :q
> ...


 

Bei Stollenwerk ham die die Fenwick im aktuellen Katalog...

Ich hab bei Mad heute ne Traumrute in Auftrag gegeben!
Bin mal gespannt, er will mir was geniales zusammenbauen!:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sorry Gerlinger war falsch...gibts bei der Angel Domäne :m 

bis zu meinem ersten Auto isses noch bissel hin #q


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was denn fürn Blank Dirk?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Genau den Motor hatte ich auch drinn!
> Sensationelle Reichweite... Maximal waren mal 1200 Km!
> 
> Goiles Auto!
> ...



wollte mit den km nich so hoch rangehen hab aber auch schon weit über 1000 geschafft.  ätsch meiner hat erst 124000 km runter war ein frauenauto als ich ihn letztes jahr gekauft hatte ,mußte ihn erstma richtig in den arsch treten aber jetzt rennt er wie ein blöder .ich will 2000 euro


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so frau hat feierabend und ich jetzt auch#h|gutenach


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goil genau MEINE Fenwick für 169€...
Wenns die in 1-2 Jahren noch gibt werde ich wieder zuschlagen :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Was denn fürn Blank Dirk?


 

harrison vhf 3,20m 15-45gr in blau, fuji rollenhalter mit blauen spacer passende endkappe in blau, sic ringe 7+1 in blau,  1 Stegringe
kork anstatt 25mm 22mm durchmesser länge 35cm, vorne 6,5cm, garn cobalt blau, hakenöse,
+ name auf den blank 

Bin jetzt schon ganz |jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so frau hat feierabend und ich jetzt auch#h|gutenach


 
Good night Andy!!!

Bis morgen...


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut nächtsle


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hört sich doch gut an Dirk, kenne den Blank aber leider nicht |rolleyes 
Aber von den Daten her schon ganz nett :q 

Hoffe nur der Korkgriff ist nicht zu kurz, habe gerade mal den von der Fenwick nahcgemessen. Mit Abschlusskappe 45cm. 
Eine Hakenöse macht sich übrigends auch immer gut :g


----------



## chris13 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin dann ma weg tschöö männers!gute nacht


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hau rein Chris!

Achja nochmal zum Korkgriff, der geringe Durchmesser gefällt mir gut, habe ich an der Fenwick auch ...
Bin echt begeistert!
Sry die Hakenöse habe ich überlesen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
wt geht denn hier ab ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
mußte Gestern leider etwas schneller raus, der General war auf Kriegspfad |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|rolleyes ihr beide seid schon son päärchen:q
was sagt sie eigendlich zu übermorgen ???


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach an chris bleibst du auch mit vom 20. zum 21.10 mit in wismar abens ein wenig mefo jagen und nächsten tag nochmal raus auf die see müßte dann plätze zum schlafen ordern.


 
Ich muß mal sehen hab noch keinen Plan, aber wahrscheinlich werd' ich dabei sein :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |rolleyes ihr beide seid schon son päärchen:q
> was sagt sie eigendlich zu übermorgen ???


 
Naja ist natürlich nicht so begeistert, aber da muß man durch #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na werden wir schon hinbekommen. hab ein bekannten an den errinnert ihr mich immer er ein ganz ruhiger und sie obertempi aus spanien |uhoh: wenn die anfängt zu gackern dann kopf einziehen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guck dir das ma an wohlfühlzeit:q:q:q hab ich gerad gemacht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin leider immernoch Krank schön :v und die andere Seite auch.. #t

ich hoffe nur das wird wieder, hab nähmlich nicht so geil darauf mich immer in Rekordzeit aus meinem Stormbeach zu pullen |gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> guck dir das ma an wohlfühlzeit:q:q:q hab ich gerad gemacht.


 

Das ist ja süß , ich bin ein bischen neidisch, mit denen hat man sicher ne Menge Spaß #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach bis sonntach sind ja noch massig minuten hin. vergess mir blos die wattis nich ,und bring die patanoster mit die heris sind da ,nimm die mit golghaken echter fischhaut und einer kleinen perle. die laufen am besten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie gesagt hab heute "Frei" werd dann mal zum Moritz Fahren und die belagern, bis die Würmer dort geliefert werden #6
und noch ein paar kleinteile besorgen #v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das ist ja süß , ich bin ein bischen neidisch, mit denen hat man sicher ne Menge Spaß #6



da kannste von ausgehen , mein größter wurf waren mal 7 yorkis und 3 malteser zusammen wnn die so um die 6-8 wochen sind haste zu tun da iss stimmung:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach bis sonntach sind ja noch massig minuten hin. vergess mir blos die wattis nich ,und bring die patanoster mit die heris sind da ,nimm die mit golghaken echter fischhaut und einer kleinen perle. die laufen am besten.


 
hab da noch die guten mit Flou-Haken + Fischhaut da können die kleinen Stinker garnicht genug von bekommen, hatte die letztes Jahr aufm Kleinboot mit danach durfte ich erstmal los und für den Kollegen diese Vorfächer besorgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du hast dut ich will auch bei moritz hin:c leider muß ich noch ein paar stunden schrubben. müssen nächste woche donnertach fertich sein dann gehts nach lüneburg.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da kannste von ausgehen , mein größter wurf waren mal 7 yorkis und 3 malteser zusammen wnn die so um die 6-8 wochen sind haste zu tun da iss stimmung:q


 
Da artet das aber auch leicht in Streß aus, oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie flourizierender haken ????? wo gibs die denn |uhoh: will ich auch


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du hast dut ich will auch bei moritz hin:c leider muß ich noch ein paar stunden schrubben. müssen nächste woche donnertach fertich sein dann gehts nach lüneburg.


 
Bei uns ist zum Glück im moment nichts zu tun #d  deswegen kann ich auch in ruhe meiner Krankheit fröhnen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Da artet das aber auch leicht in Streß aus, oder?



naja ich hab ne menge spaß drann ,dann geht das. haben ja ihr zimmer damit sie einem nich immer zwischen den beinen rumtoben.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie flourizierender haken ????? wo gibs die denn |uhoh: will ich auch


 
Wenn Du siehst wie fängig die im vergleich zu den Standard-Fischhaut Vorfächern sind, wirst Du versuchen mir meinen bestand abzuschnacken  
Das ist echt unglaublich, als ob die Süchtig nach dem leuchtzeugs wären #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Bei uns ist zum Glück im moment nichts zu tun #d  deswegen kann ich auch in ruhe meiner Krankheit fröhnen


wie kommts das du denn heute früh so früh hier bist ???#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wenn Du siehst wie fängig die im vergleich zu den Standard-Fischhaut Vorfächern sind, wirst Du versuchen mir meinen bestand abzuschnacken
> Das ist echt unglaublich, als ob die Süchtig nach dem leuchtzeugs wären #6



hab die dinger noch nie gesehen .wo gibts die ????


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ich hab ne menge spaß drann ,dann geht das. haben ja ihr zimmer damit sie einem nich immer zwischen den beinen rumtoben.


 
naja mein maximum waren 3 Mini-Kätzchen, aber die sind genauso lustig wie deine kleinen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp katzen sind auch verdammt verspielt .und dazu noch fast unsichtbar wenn die so schnell in gange sind:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab die dinger noch nie gesehen .wo gibts die ????


 

Ich hab die bis jezt auch noch nirgends gesehen außer bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen (ich glaub die sind von Jenzi oder Dega, aber ich bin nicht ganz sicher) und da sind die auch sehr oft nicht verfügbar. #d 
Aber die Jungs da sind ja auch nicht Dumm, die haben jetzt zur besten Zeit bestimmt einen ordentlichen vorrat. :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab heute ja ein bischen Zeit, werd mal ein paar mehr für uns besorgen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ja ein bischen Zeit, werd mal ein paar mehr für uns besorgen :vik:



super #6

so ich muß mich jetzt ma schnell fertich machen ,muß in 10 min los .dann wünsch ich dir ma nen netten tach. ein glück übermorgen geht los.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp katzen sind auch verdammt verspielt .und dazu noch fast unsichtbar wenn die so schnell in gange sind:q


 
Das schlimme an Katzen ist das die überall raufkommen.
Einmal kamen wir nach Hause und Katzen waren weg, wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.... nach ewiger Suche unter allem was das so ist, kam aus dem Bücherregal ein kleines Mauzen, und da waren die 3 jeder in seinem Regal #d  nicht zu sehen zwischen den Büchern :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> übermorgen geht los.
> greez
> andy


 

jau endlich wieder #: & Seeluft

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das schlimme an Katzen ist das die überall raufkommen.
> Einmal kamen wir nach Hause und Katzen waren weg, wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.... nach ewiger Suche unter allem was das so ist, kam aus dem Bücherregal ein kleines Mauzen, und da waren die 3 jeder in seinem Regal #d  nicht zu sehen zwischen den Büchern :q



jup dat iss lustich.
so bin jetzt weg bis heut abend oder so.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,

chekt mal den hier... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVFnIs-nAIo  ist mir gerade in einem anderen trööt begegnet! 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @ all


jo habe ich auch schon gesehen, ist echt geil.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Naturköder Chaos in Hamburg*

Wollte vorhin die bestellten Köder in HH bei Moritz-Int. abholen; nicht geliefert worden  (Ist erst 2 mal vorgekommen |bla: )

Bin dann nochmal bei Moritz-Nord in KaKi gewesen, die konnten eigentlich keine liefern weil zu spät bestellt(siehe irgendein vor-post).
Die waren da gerade am Watti`s zählen; ich ja gleich gefragt ob noch welche übrig sind, "in einer 1/2 Stunde könnte er mir das sagen!" 
Hab dann erstmal noch Seeringler dort in den Warenkorb fallen lassen (waren zuviele geliefert worden #6 )
nu hab ich zum Glück noch 25Watti`s zugesagt bekommen,also alles wieder gut :m

Das Naturköder #: ist also gerettet 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das Video ist schon alt

@ Chris kennst du von Berkley die Künstlichen Gulp Wattis die sollen auch gut sein und die sollen länger halten.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja die sind ganz gut, wenn man die bewegt sonst eher weniger:g


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend leute was geht?

war heute von 17:00uhr bis 19:00uhr angeln habe zwar immer wieder bisse gehabt aber haben nur den Wurm runter genuckelt. Und dan hab ich heute noch ne geiele Fliegencombi für nur 30€ erstanden komplet Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Nassfliegen, Trockenflkiegen und Nymphen jeweils 12stk. echt gut das Zeug


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keiner da heute Abend?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Andy!

Haben heut damit angefangen Schlamm ausm Weiher zu pumpen...
Goile Sache das!!!
Mein Vater hat von der Kläranlage ne große Pumpe für Klärschlamm mitgebracht, wiegt 110 Kg, aber hat ne Saugleistung von 50m3/Std!!!
Ne halbe Std testsaugen und ne Ecke von 10m2 ist schlammfrei...
Morgen gehts für 4-5 Std ins Wasser, dann bin ich viel von dem Mist los!


----------



## micha_2 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die jana meisel spin 50 is zu empfehlen ich hab die luxxus seatrout von spro beide 3,20m. und noch eine troutrute von 3,60m bis 60g damit bekommst noch nen etwas schweren spiro oder nen längeres vorfach raus.
ich will dieses jahr unbedingt mal mit meinen matchruten, wasserkugel und nen watti auf forelle los. soll mehr fisch bringen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr alle, fahre jetzt mal ins WE ud das heisst leider auch, die letzten beiden ferientage:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man sind chris und ich am :v eltra tour fällt wegen sturm ins wasser nu geh ich morgen forellen jagen .
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß ich bleib zuhause :e 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> das Video ist schon alt
> 
> @ Chris kennst du von Berkley die Künstlichen Gulp Wattis die sollen auch gut sein und die sollen länger halten.


 
Ich find das Video genial  #6 

Zu den künstlichen Wattis nur eins :v |abgelehn
Die Stinken so wiederlich, wenn ich ein Dorsch wär würd' ich einen Riesen-bogen um die Dinger machen  #d  

Nicht mal als Ersatz 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich find das Video genial  #6
> 
> Zu den künstlichen Wattis nur eins :v |abgelehn
> Die Stinken so wiederlich, wenn ich ein Dorsch wär würd' ich einen Riesen-bogen um die Dinger machen  #d
> ...



simmt nich chris ich hab damit in dänemark sehr gut gefangen.
probier sie mal in der brandung wenn die krabben da sind ,dann siehst du den vorteil. und so doll stinken die garnich. zb trout bait von berkley stinkt auch fürchterlich iss aber komischerweise der top köder für forelle. ist alles ansichtssache ,denn die köder werden bevor sie auf den markt kommen erst ausfürlich getestet bevor eine massenproduktion anläuft. in dänemark gibt es regelmäßig meeres meisterschaften wo nur  die berkley  kunstköder verwendet werden dürfen.

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (17. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dass stimmt das Video ist gut vorallem die sache mit den maden ich wollte damit auch nur sagen das es schon länger unterewegs ist. War heute Abend wieder Angeln mit nem Kumpel konnten aber nur einen Weißfisch ca.20cm verhaften.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heute hat unser chris geburtstag​ 
|laola:|birthday:|laola:​ 
 ich wünsche dir alles gute viel gesundheit und ein obererfolgreiches angeljahr. ​ :vik::vik::vik::vik:​ 
 greez

 andy​


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch Chris #6 |schild-g |schild-g


----------



## BennyO (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Chris

Leider musste ich meinen Angeltag heute auch knicken, da hier ein fürchterlicher Sturm ist. Man man man



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles gute und Herzlichen Glückwunsch    Chris   |birthday:


----------



## chris13 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-gHeppi Börsdei Chris|schild-g                               

                 ................:m   |schild-g:m

Ich meine natürlich Happy Birthday!Alles Gute und Petri Heil


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris,
|birthday: ## |birthday: #g 

Den ganzen Wünschen von Andy ist ja eigentlich fast nix mehr hinzuzufügen! 
Trotzdem hätt ich da einen Wunsch für dich: einen, in anglerischer Sicht, verständnisvolleren General!:q 

Wahrscheinlich hat der gute Chris reingefeiert und liegt noch im seeligen Koma!

@ Andy & Chris,

verdammt, dass euch das Wetter nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat!
Hier ist auch das totale Sauwetter...


Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

besten Dank für die Glückwünsche #h

Bin leider noch ein bischen ## zuviel #g und :#2:
bis später
Gruß Chris


----------



## der Jäger (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin.
Bin neu im Board und bin mehr im Bereich Braundung bzw auf MeFo unterwegs.
Wer kann mir Info geben über ne Multirolle Paladin RD4000?;+

Ist ein Geschenk,und hab keine Ahnung ob die gut ist oder nicht!
Selber angele ich nur mit der Normalen.

Vielleicht gibst hier einen unter uns der mir nen Tipp geben kann.

:g Petri , der Jäger.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jäger 
erstma willkommen im board.

scheint ne norwegenrolle zu sin hab mal ge googlet aber nich wirklich was gefunden,haste mal ein bild ,oder wende dich einfach mal an die norgefreaks die haben da bestimmt schon von gehört.

ich bin übrigens auch begeisterter brandungsangler, deshalb verzichte ich niemals auf mein dänemarkurlaub.:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Trotz sturm und regen aus wassereimern hab ich 5 foris verhaftet :vik:


----------



## der Jäger (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy.
Danke für den Tipp.Mal schaun was ich dort finde.
:vik: Meinen Dänemarkurlaub,ne Woche beim Forellenangeln.Muss raus hier hab zuviele Gedanken,durch Trennung,keine Heirat,muss ich zu 75% das neue Haus verkaufen:c:c:c.

Aber Kumpels sind da die mir darüber hinweg helfen.
Dir noch einen schönen Sonntag,muss nachher zur Nachtschicht|gr:.

Gruß der Jäger:g


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri zu den Forellen Andy :m 
Eigentlich wollte ich diese Woche die MeFo's ja mal MeFo's sein lassen und mich nicht am Strand sehen lassen. Naja gestern nach einer Spontanentscheidung nochmal für 4 Stündchen losgefahren, aber sauber abgenullt... |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn 
also hätte ich heute früh um 5 gewusst was mich noch erwartet währe ich mit sicherheit auch im bett geblieben.|rolleyes aber naja harte kerle wie wir sind ,hab ich eisern bis 13 uhr durchgezogen.#::g

greez andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo gestern wars auch echt geil an der Küste...Aber wir Weicheier :c  haben ablandig gefischt |rolleyes 

Trotzdem fingen ca. 100m weit draußen die Schaumkronen an :m 
Aber dat Wasser war weg :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin Andy.
> Danke für den Tipp.Mal schaun was ich dort finde.
> :vik: Meinen Dänemarkurlaub,ne Woche beim Forellenangeln.Muss raus hier hab zuviele Gedanken,durch Trennung,keine Heirat,muss ich zu 75% das neue Haus verkaufen:c:c:c.
> 
> ...



ups man da haste ja ein sche iß los gezogen.aber am ende des tunnels ist immer ein licht . iss dann wirklich gut wenn man kumpels hat die zu einem stehen. kannst dich ruhig öfter hier sehen lassen ,iss eine super gemeinschaft hier#6

greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa is ne goile Gemeinschaft


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Trotzdem fingen ca. 100m weit draußen die Schaumkronen an :m



hoppla dann war das ja gestern schon ganzschön heftig an der see, bei uns hat man noch nicht so viel mitbekommen.

und wetter online hat vorrausgesagt für heute bft 5-6 ich lach mich tot wo bekommen die ihre werte her #c der skipper meinte gestern 8-10 und das will ich auch glatt glauben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hoppla dann war das ja gestern schon ganzschön heftig an der see, bei uns hat man noch nicht so viel mitbekommen.
> 
> und wetter online hat vorrausgesagt für heute bft 5-6 ich lach mich tot wo bekommen die ihre werte her #c der skipper meinte gestern 8-10 und das will ich auch glatt glauben.



 nich schimpfen 5-6 von fehmarn bis rügen. bei euch waren glaub ich 7


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja Andy, gemessene 7 waren's gestern am Kieler Leuchtturm.

Bringt aber Spaß bei sonem Wetter zu fischen...

Heute sinds so durchschnittlich 8bft am Leuchtturm, also zum Pilken eher weniger geeignet.:q 
An der Küste würde ich jetzt aber schon recht gerne stehe..|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na sicher bringt das spaß .aber mitten kutter wäre das wohl abratsam.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber mitten kutter wäre das wohl abratsam.



Dat denke ich auch mal |rolleyes 
Son scheiß das es jetzt wieder kalt wird #q  Bin das ganze nächste WE in DK und wollte da eigentlich bissel was mit der Fliegenrute bereißen, aber bei dem Temperatursturz |krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch hab ich doch tatsächlich vergessen mein neuangler frank hat gestern seinen fischereischein bestanden.:vik: hab am freitag abend noch wie ein wilder mit ihm gebüffelt, und hatte kein so gutes gefühl. hat sich dann aber doch ausgezahlt. nu muß er nurnoch angeln lernen aber das bekomme ich auchnoch hin und am 14.04 könnt ihr alle gerne mithelfen,er iss dann auch wieder und diesmal legal dabei zu seiner zweiten ausfahrt.#6#6#6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dat denke ich auch mal |rolleyes
> Son scheiß das es jetzt wieder kalt wird #q  Bin das ganze nächste WE in DK und wollte da eigentlich bissel was mit der Fliegenrute bereißen, aber bei dem Temperatursturz |krach:



er fährt ins gelobte land. ich will auch:c

wo willste denn hin?


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Ecke um Apenrade werden wir wohl unsicher machen...

Fischst du viel in der Brandung? Oder nur in DK?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Die Ecke um Apenrade werden wir wohl unsicher machen...
> 
> Fischst du viel in der Brandung? Oder nur in DK?



wo liegt apenrade.

ja brandungsangeln haupsächlich in dk.früher bin ich viel mit einem kumpel hier an detschlands küsten rumgepilgert aber seiddem er freundin hat will er nich mehr los. und alleine macht ja nich soviel spaß.aber in dk nutze ich das dann voll aus tagsüber miten boot und kutter nachts brandung immer so bis 2 uhr dann ein wenig heiern und weiter gehts.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fische auch richtig gerne in der Brandung... :m 

Diese Saision bin ich aberl eider nicht so häufig dazu gekommen. Nächste sieht wohl auch nicht allzu gut aus, aber wenn ich Auto fahren darf gehts los #6 
Endlich mal mehr als 10 Brandungsangeltage die Saision :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso...
Apenrade ist ein paar km hinter Grenze, sehr schöne Ecke da. Ne richtig schöne Bucht mit ordentlich Forellen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man wen ich näher an der küste wohnen würde. naja du weist ja:c

ja mitten auto iss man mal schnell irgendwo hingerutscht von dir aus , hast ja nichmehr so lange dann gehts los.

achso ,ich fahre immer insel fynen von nyborg bis fynhoved iss mein eigendliches revier.
dieses jahr gehts nach egense an der ostseemündung des limfjords so hab ich einmal das meer und den fjord zum befischen wollma gucken was da so geht. hab bisher noch keine berichte gefunden und die rapsbande hat mir geschrieben unerforschtes gebiet also kann ich ma schön forschen und ein paar tips preis geben.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo Andy ist echt ******* wenn man so weit weg wohnt von der eigentlichen Heimat...

Auf Fynen war ich bisher noch nciht fischen, aber ein paar mal auf Langeland. Auch eine sehr schöne Insel mit vielen Dorschen, großen Platten und geilen Forellen :m 
...und die Mädelz sind auch nicht schlecht|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mädelz|kopfkrat hab ich noch nicht beim angeln getroffen|supergri|supergri|supergri

für was anderes hab ich leider keine zeit ausserdem iss meine holde immermit dabei|rolleyes nich dat noch mecker gibt|supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das könnte natürlich passieren Andy... 

Bin aber im Sommer auch immer 2-3 Wochen in DK, aber ohne Angeln.... 

Zu welcher Jahreszeit bist du denn immer auf Fynen? 
Habe mir als Ziel in den nächsten Jahren mal 1-2 Wochen Bornholm gesteckt |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich war heute mal kurz in Kiel und Laboe am Ufer, meine Fresse Stürmig Stürmig, hab mir mal die Kutter bei Helligkeit angeschaut und die Plätze für den 14ten inspiziert; alles in bester Ordnung |kopfkrat
Sirius liegt da und rottet vor sich hin 
dann noch kurz nach Heikendorf, man man man die Forelle ist vlt. lütt; erst hab ich gedacht Bernhard wäre rausgefahren, aber nein, auch die Forelle lag nur so dort herum |supergri

Gut das wir nicht los sind, das wäre nicht so schön gewesen :v

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris wieder nüchtern ? jau war wohl alle was ne schraube hat heute drinne .sogar hier im innland sturm regen graupel ohne ende,hab bestimmt morgen frei so wie das aussieht.

@ fynn bin sonst immer im november in dk ausser dieses jahr mach ich im mai los .aber man weiß ja nie vlt bin ich im nov denn doch nochmal für ne woche los.

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja heute war echt sch**s wetter in ganz Deutschland bei uns hats auch nur geregnet und destürmt und ab Dienstag soll es bei uns evtl. wieder etwas Schnee fallen. Die Kutter in Heiligenhafen waren auch nicht drausen konnte man auf der Webcam beobachten.


----------



## chris13 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab bei dem sch**ß Wetter schöne Barsche gefangen.23Stück in 2Stunden...muss ein richtiges "Nest" gewesen sein!Alle Ü25...war ein tolles fischen,bei Wind und Wetter.


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dickes petri zu den Barschen bei mir ging am Wochenende leider nichts zwar immer wieder ein paar Bisse aber dabei blieb es auch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und ich war fest der meinung das es frühjahr wird.


:c:c:c:c:c:c​


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
und doch nicht Frei?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
man issdat unheimlich gerade mal 6 mann im board:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin
> und doch nicht Frei?



nun werd ich noch sehen erstmal zur arbeit .kann immernoch kommen ,aber so wie es aussieht soll das wetter ja stabiel bleiben .na wir werden sehen. keine 4 wochen mehr dann gehts endlich los:c:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> man issdat unheimlich gerade mal 6 mann im board:q


 
Aber 118 Gäste


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Aber 118 Gäste



gäste haben ja auch mehr zeit :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...keine 4 wochen mehr dann gehts endlich los:c:q


 
Das werd ich gleich mal in meine Signatur einarbeiten #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das werd ich gleich mal in meine Signatur einarbeiten #6



#6#6#6


sach an was hat dir dein feiertag so an gerät gebracht?


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> 
> sach an was hat dir dein feiertag so an gerät gebracht?


 

hmm.. außer Kopfschmerzen und ein bischen Kohle zum Investieren... hatte mir ja den neuen Rechner vorab schonmal geleistet. 
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das so auch lieber, dann muß ich mich wenigstens nicht aufregen, über irgendetwas was der Gerätedealer dem jenigen angedreht hat. #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das so auch lieber, dann muß ich mich wenigstens nicht aufregen, über irgendetwas was der Gerätedealer dem jenigen angedreht hat. #6



richtichhhh

so haste die finanzen und käufelst dir dein wichtig kram selbst.

meine fam weiß bescheid alle kohle bei frau abgeben und frau stiefelt in angelladen und holt nen gutschein:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtichhhh
> 
> so haste die finanzen und käufelst dir dein wichtig kram selbst.
> 
> meine fam weiß bescheid alle kohle bei frau abgeben und frau stiefelt in angelladen und holt nen gutschein:q:q:q


 
Das ist ja noch besser, da kommt man nicht in Versuchung das gute Geld woanders zu investieren. :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch besser, da kommt man nicht in Versuchung das gute Geld woanders zu investieren. :vik:



das geht bei mir sowieso nich .wir haben in ganz saw nur einen laden und das iss zum glück der angelladen ,also kann ich mein geld nur da abgeben und was anderes mitnehmen:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja dann war mir plötzlich danach; und ich hab mein Schatzi ins Auto gesteckt und bin ans Wasser nach Kiel hoch eigentlich wollte ich gucken was die Heringe machen, aber hab nur einen einzelnen Angler gesehen(und der Stand soweit draussen auf der Mole;zu weit, zu Kalt) der da am Angeln war.
Dann sind wir nach Laboe gedüst und haben Fischbrötchen gegessen.
Wir wollten danach mal das U-Boot angucken aber auf dem Weg dahin ist soviel Sand ins Auto geweht das wir gar kein Bock mehr hatten --Heikendorf noch schnell gucken und dann ab nach Hause.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das geht bei mir sowieso nich .wir haben in ganz saw nur einen laden und das iss zum glück der angelladen ,also kann ich mein geld nur da abgeben und was anderes mitnehmen:q:q:q:q:q


 

|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann haste ja mal nen ausgefüllten tag gestern gehabt und die frau dabei gleich ma ans wasser gewöhnt.
so chris ich muß los denn bis denne.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß beim ackern  :m
bis denn 

Gruß Chris


----------



## der Jäger (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups man da haste ja ein sche iß los gezogen.aber am ende des tunnels ist immer ein licht . iss dann wirklich gut wenn man kumpels hat die zu einem stehen. kannst dich ruhig öfter hier sehen lassen ,iss eine super gemeinschaft hier#6
> 
> greez
> andy




Moin .

Danke für den Trost  #6                                               Beiß mich durch,und verstecke mich nicht wie der Wattwurm im Boden |rolleyes
Komm grad von der verschneiten Nachtschicht,und wollt nur kurz ins Board,um zusehen was los ist.Nehme gern Angebot an und muss Dir Recht geben,hier ist im Board ein prima Klima

Gruß der Jäger  :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@der Jäger

sonst komm am 14. mit auf die Langeland...:m Wird sicherlich lustig.

Plätze müssten eigentlich auch noch zu kriegen sein... :g


----------



## der Jäger (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @der Jäger
> 
> sonst komm am 14. mit auf die Langeland...:m Wird sicherlich lustig.
> 
> Plätze müssten eigentlich auch noch zu kriegen sein... :g




Petri !!
Hab dank für dies Angebot,muss es ausschlagen:cleider.
Habe da Dienst,so wie es bei der Bahn ebenhalt ist.
Muss es nochmals wiederholen,Ihr seit im Board echt:vik:

Gruß der Jäger   :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade...aber war ja sicherlich nicht das letzte mal


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

meld mich auch mal wieder zu wort:q

oh gott ich weiß nicht wie lange ich noch ausharre, ich dreh hier durch

will einerseits den pc zurück, aber will ich auch kein geld blättern

man man man, ich hasse es:c


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieso geld blättern hä?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein tiopp war doch bluemn usw, aber da geit nicht und bringen tutu das auch nichts, sie wird die abschnorren und dann sagen,"Den PC kriegste aber nicht" und dann gaaanz dumm grinsen


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann musste sie anders überzeugen versuch doch mal ein kompromis zuschließen vielleicht ein bis zwei Stunden PC am Tag dafür machste halt was im Haushalt


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das kann ich ja, nur ich will abends und das geht nicht, weil sie dann in die glotze sieht und ich nicht ran darf...

ausserdem muss ich für mein browsergame auch mitten in der nacht mal kurz an den pc und befehle erteilen weisste und da klappt so nicht


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann frag sie halt ob du  am Abend für ne Halbe stunde ran darfst weil wenn sie dich nachts erwischt biste richtig verratzt


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das kann ich ja, nur ich will abends und das geht nicht, weil sie dann in die glotze sieht und ich nicht ran darf...



Dat wäre doch was für die BFF oder? :q #6 
Mal sehen obs hier entdeckt wird |rolleyes


----------



## BennyO (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LoooooL
Das wäre wirklich ein Spruch dafür. Sauber Phillipp  :vik: 



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey Männers bei uns fängts gerade wieder an etwas zu Schneien ich glaub ich werd nicht mehr ist zwar nur ein bisschen und bleibt nicht liegen aber trozdem und für morgen haben sie noch mehr gemeldet.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr verräter:vik:

bei uns hat es heute auch geschneit, oh man ich will Sommer; Strand und Frauen und zwar schnell:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @der Jäger
> 
> sonst komm am 14. mit auf die Langeland...:m Wird sicherlich lustig.
> 
> Plätze müssten eigentlich auch noch zu kriegen sein... :g



jupp hab noch einen in petto.
greez andy


----------



## micha_2 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab grad nen anruf bekommen, nächste woche dienstag is auf der forelle die "baleno-Kutter-tour", is einer abgesprungen. ich natürlich zugesagt. es wird der neue floatinganzug von baleno getestet, bericht hinterher geschriebn und dan is er meiner. kostet im katalog um die120€. minus ausfahrt und sprit also nen fufi gespart.
@andy der marderdealer bekommt morgen ware, blitzpilker, neue gummi's.
das n war ganz verdutzt, al ich im heut gratuliert hab zur bestandenen prüfung.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das kann ich ja, nur ich will abends und das geht nicht, weil sie dann in die glotze sieht und ich nicht ran darf...



|supergri|supergri|supergri ich schmeiß mich wech , der iss wirklich gut ​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> hab grad nen anruf bekommen, nächste woche dienstag is auf der forelle die "baleno-Kutter-tour", is einer abgesprungen. ich natürlich zugesagt. es wird der neue floatinganzug von baleno getestet, bericht hinterher geschriebn und dan is er meiner. kostet im katalog um die120€. minus ausfahrt und sprit also nen fufi gespart.
> @andy der marderdealer bekommt morgen ware, blitzpilker, neue gummi's.
> das n war ganz verdutzt, al ich im heut gratuliert hab zur bestandenen prüfung.



hoffendlich mußt du nich wieder arbeiten, wünsch dir auf jeden fall ne schöne ausfahrt. ich bin noch am :v wegen sonntag und heute son goiles wetter . übrigens am 28.04 ab nach oebisfelde  neueröffnung foripuff besatz 1000kg am 27.04 zwischen 16-18 uhr
schau mal unter forellen forum fahre auf jeden fall hin :vik:

neue gummis hat der marderman da muß ich gucken fahren danke für die info

greez
andy


----------



## BennyO (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

1000 Kg Forellen, das is schon was.
Leider ein wenig weit weg.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Lachsy (19. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das kann ich ja, nur ich will abends und das geht nicht, weil sie dann in die glotze sieht und ich nicht ran darf...



TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAA

und sowas im alten von 14 jahren #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen Andy,
meine Fresse nu ist das wieder so Kalt, durfte gerade Autoscheibe kratzen :c ich will Sommer :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
man bist reichlich spät drann muß gleich los ,schweine kalt draussen wird doch noch nicht frühjahr,iss zum:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:freitag hol ich meine neue inliner ab:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau ich durfte gerade ne 1/4 Std kratzen, weil irgendjemand das Gebläse nach unten in den Fußraum gedreht hat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Jau ich durfte gerade ne 1/4 Std kratzen, weil irgendjemand das Gebläse nach unten in den Fußraum gedreht hat



:q:q:q kann ja ma vorkommen:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> hab grad nen anruf bekommen, nächste woche dienstag is auf der forelle die "baleno-Kutter-tour", is einer abgesprungen. ich natürlich zugesagt. es wird der neue floatinganzug von baleno getestet, bericht hinterher geschriebn und dan is er meiner. kostet im katalog um die120€. minus ausfahrt und sprit also nen fufi gespart.
> @andy der marderdealer bekommt morgen ware, blitzpilker, neue gummi's.
> das n war ganz verdutzt, al ich im heut gratuliert hab zur bestandenen prüfung.


 
Toll ich hatte mich da auch angemeldet aber andere sahnen wieder ab  


andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:freitag hol ich meine neue inliner ab:vik:


 
Wie jetzt neue Inliner, aber Du hast doch deine BlackStar #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wie jetzt neue Inliner, aber Du hast doch deine BlackStar #6



ach da kommt auch noch ne neue demnächst.
die inliner iss fürs riff und zum schleppen wenn ich denn endlich mal mein boot fertig bekomme.
so muß jetzt durchstarten ,hab ich ne lust bei dem wetter kann einem alles vergehen

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Denn paß mal schön auf, iss bestimmt Glatt |rolleyes

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## der Jäger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MOIN !!

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:  VORSTELLUNG:

Ich bin seit einer Woche im Board unterwegs,und muss sagen es ist klasse hier.Bin angehende 38 Jahre alt,
komme aus Ratzeburg,beruflich bin ich als Lokführer in Lübeck bei der Bahn.Angeln ist mein Hobby,gehe auf MeFo,Hornis,
Treibe mein Unwesen in der Brandung und gehe wenn es die Zeit erlaubt in den Forellenpuffs mein Treiben nach.

Hab nach Sicht mit dem Schreiben gelobe aber Besserung.
Weiss sonst nicht wie ich mich wo und wie Vorstellen soll im Board #d

Gruß der Jäger  :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Jäger!

Erst mal  |welcome: & #g hier bei uns im Board!
Hier bei uns im Meeresangler Schnack Team biste gut aufgehoben...
Deine Zielfische sind auch unsere Zielfische!!!:m

Wenn du irgendwas auf'm Herzen hast, schreib einfach.
Einer von uns MeAnFrSchnackern antwortet dir immer...

Greez Dirk


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlich Wilkommen im Board Jäger


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

welcome to the team...:vik:

hier ist immer jemand, mit dem du schnacken kannst oder dem  du deine sorgen erzählen kannst|rolleyes#6

hier du werde geholfen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> MOIN !!
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:  VORSTELLUNG:
> 
> ...



moin jäger
mensch da sind wir ja gleich alt  gehe auch stramm auf die 38 zu  mensch was waren das noch für zeiten  vor 20 jahren :q
jung und dynamisch :q aber nun ja ehrlich gesagt sind wir das ja heute auch noch :vik: zumindest versucht man nicht anderes an sich heranzulassen|rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey chris wäre ja ungemein schlecht von mir dir dieses prachtstück vorzuenthalten.

cormoran seacor giga fighter 2,10m 250-900 gr wg .ist mein neuer begleiter ab freitag nachmittag:vik: man da macht sich meine mitchell titanium bestimmt super goil zu:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Denn paß mal schön auf, iss bestimmt Glatt |rolleyes
> 
> Bis denn
> Gruß Chris



50 km anfahrtsweg zur baustelle,auf der strecke 3 pkw parking im graben und ein auffahr bzw aufrutschunfall ,das war die statistik von heute früh. blitzeis von c.a. 5mm.
morgen iss frühlingsanfang|uhoh: |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heftig bei uns haben die Wetterexperten für morgen satte minus 5grad angesagt dabei ist wie du sagst andy Frühlingsanfang


----------



## chris13 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa bei uns in Berlin soll es auch Graupeln


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> 50 km anfahrtsweg zur baustelle,auf der strecke 3 pkw parking im graben und ein auffahr bzw aufrutschunfall ,das war die statistik von heute früh. blitzeis von c.a. 5mm.
> morgen iss frühlingsanfang|uhoh: |kopfkrat


 
autsch   das hört sich ja nicht  so nett an! 
Aber heute iss bei uns schon wieder laues lüftchen angesagt! :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey chris wäre ja ungemein schlecht von mir dir dieses prachtstück vorzuenthalten.
> 
> cormoran seacor giga fighter 2,10m 250-900 gr wg .ist mein neuer begleiter ab freitag nachmittag:vik: man da macht sich meine mitchell titanium bestimmt super goil zu:vik:
> 
> ...


 
Du triffst hier heimlich vorkehrungen für einen Big-Game Ausflug gen Norge o.ä. was? |krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris

ja laues lüftchen aber regen iss zum:v hier iss es schon voll in gange. und die erkältung hat mich auch wieder voll eingeholt schei ße verschleppt .jetzt antibiotika komm ich doch tatsächlich nich drum rum. haste die rute gesehen was sagste?
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Du triffst hier heimlich vorkehrungen für einen Big-Game Ausflug gen Norge o.ä. was? |krach:



ahschon gesehen .naja aber nur ein bisschen,die hat mich förmlich angesprungen wo ich im laden war :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> 
> ja laues lüftchen aber regen iss zum:v hier iss es schon voll in gange. und die erkältung hat mich auch wieder voll eingeholt schei ße verschleppt .jetzt antibiotika komm ich doch tatsächlich nich drum rum. haste die rute gesehen was sagste?
> greez
> andy


 
Jau erkältet bin ich auch, aber haben ja noch 24 lange Tage bis Tag X.
Ich denke... , nein, ich werde mir auch noch einen neuen "Powerstick" zulegen, was zum Ultra-light Pilken und GuFischen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich schlepp die sche iße jetzt schon 3 wochen mit mir rum.sonnst brauch ich 3 tage um wieder fit zu sein .iss doch ganzschön aggro die grippewelle .nächstes jahr gibts grippeschutzimpfung das steht fest.ich glaub ich komm ins alter wo man ein wenig uf seine gesundheit und vorbeuge achten sollte,man iss halt keine 20 mehr. wenn du zeit hast kannste ja mal nach ner 3,00-3,30 m inliner pilkrute forschen hab noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...und heute, wieder so früh ran?
Ich könnte direkt wieder in die Falle hüpfen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...kannste ja mal nach ner 3,00-3,30 m inliner pilkrute forschen hab noch nichts gefunden.


 
gehört hab ich davon schon aber, wat is dat denn genau ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ...und heute, wieder so früh ran?
> Ich könnte direkt wieder in die Falle hüpfen!



frag mich ma |uhoh: aber was tut man nich alles um ein wenig lux zu genießen.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> gehört hab ich davon schon aber, wat is dat denn genau ;+



was ne pilkrute ?:q inliner haben die schnurführung nicht durch ringe sondern durch die rute daher wird sie stabiler und kräftiger.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was ne pilkrute ?:q inliner haben die schnurführung nicht durch ringe sondern durch die rute daher wird sie stabiler und kräftiger.


 

das hätte ich mir auch selber denken können ne...INLINER #t 

naja werd mich da mal gleich reinhängen klingt Interessant #6 
hab da auch gerade so eine nette Story bezgl. Inline-Ruten |bla: gefunden http://www.dorschfestival.de/angelgeraete/spezial/inliner.htm


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so chris es iss mal wieder soweit ich muß los 
bis denne 

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey chris wäre ja ungemein schlecht von mir dir dieses prachtstück vorzuenthalten.
> 
> cormoran seacor giga fighter 2,10m 250-900 gr wg .ist mein neuer begleiter ab freitag nachmittag:vik: man da macht sich meine mitchell titanium bestimmt super goil zu:vik:
> 
> ...


 
Ja das ist echt ein nettes Stück Rute #6  #6  #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so chris es iss mal wieder soweit ich muß los
> bis denne
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Du ärmster |pftroest: bei der Kälte so früh ran #c 

naja bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Gruß an im Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team  #h#h#h

Hab Dank an der Willkommens Begrüßung , es bring spass und laune sich mit Euch zu unterhalten  |wavey:|supergri|wavey:

Gruß der Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris da bin ich wieder und jetzt schnell ins bett ein wenig auskurieren

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers,
mich hat's auch erwischt! Halsweh wie'n Großer, Kopfschmerzen und Husten ohne Ende...|uhoh:
Hab eigentlich gedacht, an mich geht keine Erkältung dran dies Jahr!
Oh mann, wollte schön am Wochenende Forellies jagen!
Sch*iße!!!
Jetzt kann ich mich auskurieren.
Morgen werd ich mir Vadders Salbeitee mitnehmen, sonst krieg ich hier im Büro die Krise!
Wenn ich noch auf'm Bau schaffen würde, dann gings auch zum Doc nen gelben Schein holen...
@ Andy,
ich liebäugel auch mit der Inliner!
Was für ne Multi is'n das, die du dazu fischst?

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk
mitchell ti 12-20 obergeniales teil robust und absolut sauber gearbeitet mit schiebebremse.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yoa, sieht schnieke aus!!!
Was kostet die denn?
Werden dann auf'm gelben Riff wahrscheinlich ein Zwillingspaar fischen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bekommste für c.a. 150-160 euronen iss zwar ein stolzer preis ,aber er lohnt sich.

so nu geh ich aber ein bissel ratzen kann kaum noch aus den augen gucken ,muß morgen wieder einigermaßen auf den beinen sein.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, schnarch dich gesund!
Hoffentlich wird die Erkältung bei mir net so schlimm...
Ich leide da immer furchtbar drunter!!!

Mann der Preis ist echt net schlecht, aber was muss, das muss!!!
Geb ja sonst für nix Kohle aus...|rolleyes
Irgendwie muß mer ja die Wirtschaft unterstützen!

Gott sei Dank, gleich is Feierabend!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nun stellt euch mal nicht so an |pftroest:
Die Medizin für Dirk ist doch bestimmt auf Lager und bei Andy tut`s vlt. ein legger Grog und dann paßt das wieder #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers,

seit ihr alle krank, in meienr Klasse sind 6 Leute nicht da, alle husten und kopfschmerzen ist wohl ne Epedemie


----------



## BennyO (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schon möglich ne.
Gute Besserung an die Kranken hier.



Gruß Benny


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! |wavey:|wavey:

Ich schließe dem an und wünsche allen Kranken ne gute Besserung,damit sie schnell wieder ihrem angeln nach gehen können.

     :g  Gruß aus Ratzeburg,der Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an die Kranken hier.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny



wie jetzt? bei uns gibt es keine besserung .

*WIR SIND SEID GEBURT KRANK !!!

|supergri|supergri|supergri*

:vik:​


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt? bei uns gibt es keine besserung .​
> 
> *WIR SIND SEID GEBURT KRANK !!!*​
> *|supergri|supergri|supergri*​
> :vik:​


 

|muahah: |muahah:  |good: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt? bei uns gibt es keine besserung .
> 
> *WIR SIND SEID GEBURT KRANK !!!
> 
> ...




  #q  Recht hast Du,es gibt nichts was uns klein bekommt#q

                :g  Gruß der Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup aber trotzalledem danke an die besorgten #h

hossa ich wurde zum themenstarter befördert :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und jäger jetzt wieder zur nachtschicht ? was kostet eigendlich eine mitfahrt im führerstand bei deiner lok |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend Themenstarter #6
hab mich heute im Kutterbord angemeldet, ist auch ganz nett dort. Irgendwie kleiner und diskreter  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> N'abend Themenstarter #6
> hab mich heute im Kutterbord angemeldet, ist auch ganz nett dort. Irgendwie kleiner und diskreter  :g



fremdgeher |gr: das kann ich nich dulden als meeresangler frühschnack team manager |krach:

|supergri|supergri|supergri​


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und jäger jetzt wieder zur nachtschicht ? was kostet eigendlich eine mitfahrt im führerstand bei deiner lok |rolleyes
> greez
> andy




Moin Andy !! 

Ne hatte zwei Tage frei,ein Glück auch,wie Du weißt muss ich viel regeln bzw. muss man sich auch entspannen.
  Bei der Mitfahrt müssen wir noch mal reden,|kopfkrat , aus Versicherungstechnischen darf bei uns kein Fremder auf dem Führerstand.Aber was keiner weißt macht keinem Heiß.

    :g  Gruß vom Jäger    :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> fremdgeher |gr: das kann ich nich dulden als meeresangler frühschnack tem manager |krach:​
> 
> 
> |supergri|supergri|supergri​


 
So was aber auch #c ich versuch dem Team ein zweites Standbein und breiteres Publikum zu verschaffen und nu werd ich hier als fremdgeher bepöbelt ;+ das geht ja mal garnicht :c |gutenach



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin Andy !!
> 
> Ne hatte zwei Tage frei,ein Glück auch,wie Du weißt muss ich viel regeln bzw. muss man sich auch entspannen.
> Bei der Mitfahrt müssen wir noch mal reden,|kopfkrat , aus Versicherungstechnischen darf bei uns kein Fremder auf dem Führerstand.Aber was keiner weißt macht keinem Heiß.
> ...



au ja das wäre obergenial mein schwiegervater sammelt videos aus fahrenden zügen ( führerstand ) nimmt alles auf was er so im fernseh sieht.

ja son bissel entspannen könnte ich auch ,aber geht nunmal nich. kann ich mir gut vorstellen bei dir hängt ja viel drann an so einer trennung.wie lange wart ihr zusammen,wenn ich fragen darf?

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hau unser sensiebelchen hat gesprochen |muahah:

abwerben das hört sich schon besser an.#6


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy !! 

Fast neun Jahre,war ich mit meiner zusammen.

Ich habe A gesagt und muss noch auch B sagen.Die Trennung war aber ruhig,keinen Streß.Denn Streß mag ich nicht.Vielleicht find ich ja noch was nettes  

Frage an Dich Andy:Was machst Du eigentlich so beruflich??


   :g  Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hau unser sensiebelchen hat gesprochen |muahah:
> 
> abwerben das hört sich schon besser an.#6


 
ja ja sensi  aber sensibel no way ##


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn 
man hört garnichts mehr von dir .du bist doch wohl nich etwa unter die weißfischjäger gegangen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ja ja sensi  aber sensibel no way ##




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy bist Du morgen früh da oder liegst Du dann noch Flach |krank:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin Andy !!
> 
> Fast neun Jahre,war ich mit meiner zusammen.
> 
> ...



naja ohne stress iss ja schonmal was .rosenkrieg wäre fatal und muß überhaupt nicht sein.
und so alt sind wir ja nu nich das sich da nichts neues findet.#6

also gelernt hab ich montageschlosser ,und da ich so schön schwindelfrei bin hab ich mir gedacht werde einfach dachdecker. ich hoffe mal das mir nicht irgendwann die dachlatte bricht und ich abschmiere dann bleibe ich dabei.|rolleyes|rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> andy bist Du morgen früh da oder liegst Du dann noch Flach |krank:



kann doch meine kollegen nich im stich lassen ,fahre selbstverständlich zur arbeit .der bau muß freitag fertig sein,montag beginnt neuer terminbau.:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann bis morgen 
ich bin weg 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey chris sehe ich jetzt erst .nimm blos den link da unten raus .hab gestern ne e-mail wegen meinem knotenlink bekommen . der wurde auch rausgenommen.
wenn du einen link setzen willst must du vorher anfragen und dir das genemigen lassen.

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rosenkrieg haben wir uns auch gesagt muss ja nicht seien.
Naja,und bei Deinem Beruf möchte ich auch nicht tauschen!!
Wäre mir jetzt zu Stürmisch und zu Nass.
Bei dem Wetter geh ich lieber zum angeln.Als zu arbeiten.
:vik:Nach dem Motto,uns kann nichts klein kriegen und schon garnicht das Wetter.:vik:

Und mit dem Alter und dem Kennenlernen,keine Hehtik,den Hektik bedeutet Streß,und den mag ich.

  :g    Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey chris sehe ich jetzt erst .nimm blos den link da unten raus .hab gestern ne e-mail wegen meinem knotenlink bekommen . der wurde auch rausgenommen.
> wenn du einen link setzen willst must du vorher anfragen und dir das genemigen lassen.
> 
> greez
> andy




Danke für den Tipp,Andy.#h

   :g   Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach weiste so auf dem dach haste immer einen hauch wind im gesicht errinnert mich ein wenig an die see. und wenn in der nähe noch cb funkantennen aufem dach stehen kannste prima die bisse in der brandung beobachten|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri hat alles seine vor und nachteile |supergri


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist bei mir genau so,wenn ich Richtung Neustadt(Holstein) fahre oder gar Richtung Puttgarden,und sehe die Angler im/am Wasser stehen oder mit ihren Booten auf dem Wasser würde ich gerne mit dem einem oder anderem Tauschen:c:c:c:c

Aber was sollst#c

   :g Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Themenersteller, aber nicht auf die Idee kommen nen Anhieb auf'm Dach zu setzen...
Denk immer dran, is nur Wind!!!
Nicht dass du den CB Empfang in Salzwedel massiv störst... 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

Pipi in den Augen!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genau so,wenn ich Richtung Neustadt(Holstein) fahre oder gar Richtung Puttgarden,und sehe die Angler im/am Wasser stehen oder mit ihren Booten auf dem Wasser würde ich gerne mit dem einem oder anderem Tauschen:c:c:c:c
> 
> Aber was sollst#c
> 
> :g Gruß vom Jäger  :g




jau kann ich mir vorstellen du siehst jan noch erschwerend dazu angler und wasser

aber man kann nich alles haben#q


----------



## Franky D (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir gute besserung an unsere Kranken ist ja bei dem Wetter kein Wunder das alle Krank sind.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hey Themenersteller, aber nicht auf die Idee kommen nen Anhieb auf'm Dach zu setzen...
> Denk immer dran, is nur Wind!!!
> Nicht dass du den CB Empfang in Salzwedel massiv störst...
> 
> ...



ja ich muß mich immer ganzschön zusammenreißen |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dank dir auch franky


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau kann ich mir vorstellen du siehst jan noch erschwerend dazu angler und wasser
> 
> aber man kann nich alles haben#q





GENAU  #q

:vik: Euch noch einen schönen Abend.:vik:

Mach gleich die Füsse lang,und einwenig von einer Meerjungfrau träumen:l:l:l

  :g  Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke auch von mir an die ganzen Besserungswünschen!
Aber ich werd mir gleich noch mal ne Dosis Aspirin Complex reinpfeifen, dann geht das schon ab...#6 
Kleinkriegen lassen wir uns von so ner kleinen Erkältung ja wohl nich|abgelehn !!!

Werd am Samstag doch mal die neue kleine Spinne ausprobieren!|supergri 
Muß ans Wasser! Egal wie krank!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meerjungfrau |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes du hast doch wohl nich etwa die brandungsruten in der stube aufgebaut|kopfkrat

|muahah:​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Danke auch von mir an die ganzen Besserungswünschen!
> Aber ich werd mir gleich noch mal ne Dosis Aspirin Complex reinpfeifen, dann geht das schon ab...#6
> Kleinkriegen lassen wir uns von so ner kleinen Erkältung ja wohl nich|abgelehn !!!
> 
> ...



du hast gut angeln gehen .vadder hat geburtstag da muß ich hin.:g


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Salzwasser und Seeluft hilf bei Schnupfen und Heiserkeit.

Bei nicht gelingen und nicht wohltuend,bitte mich nicht zur Rechenschaft ziehen.
Bei Erkältung hab ich immer einen heißen Kamillentee mit Honig getrunken.:m Man schwitzt schön die Viren raus,bei mir hat`s geholfen.

Petri für Samstag.

:g  Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Salzwasser und Seeluft hilf bei Schnupfen und Heiserkeit.
> 
> Bei nicht gelingen und nicht wohltuend,bitte mich nicht zur Rechenschaft ziehen.
> Bei Erkältung hab ich immer einen heißen Kamillentee mit Honig getrunken.:m Man schwitzt schön die Viren raus,bei mir hat`s geholfen.
> ...



erschlagen sie ihren arzt und apotheker:vik:

ich mach immer milch mit honig oder heißes bier#6

bier geht aber momentan nich wegen der antibiotika #q


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Meerjungfrau |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes du hast doch wohl nich etwa die brandungsruten in der stube aufgebaut|kopfkrat
> 
> |muahah:​



Na klar ohne die gehe nie ins Bett.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Obwohl mir was mit zwei Beine :l:l:l                    besser gefällt als mit drei en.

  :g Gruß Jäger:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geburtstag hatten wir gestern!
Jonas, mein Ältester, hat 4 jähriges Jubiläum gehabt...
Familienverköstigung!!!
Und am Sonntag ist dann Kinderparty#q  mit acht anderen Plagen + unsere Zwei!
Da muss ich Samstag mal paar Std Ruhe tanken...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Na klar ohne die gehe nie ins Bett.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Obwohl mir was mit zwei Beine :l:l:l                    besser gefällt als mit drei en.
> 
> :g Gruß Jäger:g



na dann sofort einen highpod mit 4 beinen kaufen dann haste sogar 2x2 beine :vik: iss doch auch was |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

* heißes bier#6*

*Pfui bäh!!!|abgelehn :v *

Dann lieber Tee mit Honig und Zitrone!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Geburtstag hatten wir gestern!
> Jonas, mein Ältester, hat 4 jähriges Jubiläum gehabt...
> Familienverköstigung!!!
> Und am Sonntag ist dann Kinderparty#q  mit acht anderen Plagen + unsere Zwei!
> Da muss ich Samstag mal paar Std Ruhe tanken...



hoho gewusel iss angesagt|supergri ich werde schön auf vadders feier für die gäste ein paar foris in den rauch baumeln. zum abendbrot sind immer alle ganz heiß drauf .weis blos noch keiner


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann sofort einen highpod mit 4 beinen kaufen dann haste sogar 2x2 beine :vik: iss doch auch was |muahah:



Coole Idee.Aber nun zuspät:c:c:c

Habe aber zwei davon,kann mir ein links und den anderen rechts hinlegen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

   :gJäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> * heißes bier#6*
> 
> *Pfui bäh!!!|abgelehn :v *
> 
> Dann lieber Tee mit Honig und Zitrone!!!



rum trinkste doch auch heiß|kopfkrat

rum muß ,zucker kann ,wasser muß nich :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hoho gewusel iss angesagt|supergri ich werde schön auf vadders feier für die gäste ein paar foris in den rauch baumeln. zum abendbrot sind immer alle ganz heiß drauf .weis blos noch keiner


 

Das ist gut!!!
Hab ich voriges Jahr bei Schwiegerdaddy auch gemacht...
Die Leutz kamen gar nicht aus dem Fressen raus!


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> * heißes bier#6*
> 
> *Pfui bäh!!!|abgelehn :v *
> 
> Dann lieber Tee mit Honig und Zitrone!!!



Na dann man Prost,mit Zitrone igitt |kopfkrat

Gute Besserung vom Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Coole Idee.Aber nun zuspät:c:c:c
> 
> Habe aber zwei davon,kann mir ein links und den anderen rechts hinlegen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> :gJäger:g



somit währen wir bei 3x2 beine das wird anstrengend :q:q:q

ich sach immer zu meiner frau wenn du 40 wirst ,tausche ich dich sowieso gegen zwei 20 jährige :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann Jäger, ich weiß ja net, ob das nicht anstößig ist!
Klar kann man sein Tackle lieben, aber doch nicht so...
Da kriegt mer ja fast schon bissl Angst|scardie: #y :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Das ist gut!!!
> Hab ich voriges Jahr bei Schwiegerdaddy auch gemacht...
> Die Leutz kamen gar nicht aus dem Fressen raus!




:c:c:c meine schönen foris einfach nur fressen :c:c:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
Net schlecht!!!
Andy bringt einen immer auf Ideen...#6 




andy0209 schrieb:


> somit währen wir bei 3x2 beine das wird anstrengend :q:q:q
> 
> ich sach immer zu meiner frau wenn du 40 wirst ,tausche ich dich sowieso gegen zwei 20 jährige :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Mann Jäger, ich weiß ja net, ob das nicht anstößig ist!
> Klar kann man sein Tackle lieben, aber doch nicht so...
> Da kriegt mer ja fast schon bissl Angst|scardie: #y :q



nu hör aber uff ,ich hab meine multi auch mit im bett weil die so schön vielfältich iss |muahah:


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Mann Jäger, ich weiß ja net, ob das nicht anstößig ist!
> Klar kann man sein Tackle lieben, aber doch nicht so...
> Da kriegt mer ja fast schon bissl Angst|scardie: #y :q



Habe Tee mit Honig schon getrunken,aber nicht mit Zitrone hab ich es noch nie probiert.:m:m

   :gJäger:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :c:c:c meine schönen foris einfach nur fressen :c:c:c


 
Wie nennst du das denn, wenn sich zwanzig paar Münder binnen einer Stund über acht große Forellies hermachen und die Rump und Stump auffuttern!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:
> Net schlecht!!!
> Andy bringt einen immer auf Ideen...#6



teste das aber erstmal vorsichtich an bei der liz sonst |motz: nacher


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Habe Tee mit Honig schon getrunken,aber nicht mit Zitrone hab ich es noch nie probiert.:m:m
> 
> :gJäger:g


 

Probier mal Salbeitee, Honig und Zitrone!!!
Die Kombination is göttlich bei Halsweh und Husten...#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Habe Tee mit Honig schon getrunken,aber nicht mit Zitrone hab ich es noch nie probiert.:m:m
> 
> :gJäger:g



tackle nich tee :q hast zu schnell gelesen


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> somit währen wir bei 3x2 beine das wird anstrengend :q:q:q
> 
> ich sach immer zu meiner frau wenn du 40 wirst ,tausche ich dich sowieso gegen zwei 20 jährige :q:q:q



Ich sags mir so 2x2 für die Einschlafphase,die zwei eingeklappten müssen für die Zwischenphase sein

 :gJäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Probier mal Salbeitee, Honig und Zitrone!!!
> Die Kombination is göttlich bei Halsweh und Husten...#6



nu iss aber gut jetzt wird aber ecklig, habt ihr keine chemie im haus:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Ich sags mir so 2x2 für die Einschlafphase,die zwei eingeklappten müssen für die Zwischenphase sein
> 
> :gJäger:g



dat iss natürlich ne alternative #6


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Probier mal Salbeitee, Honig und Zitrone!!!
> Die Kombination is göttlich bei Halsweh und Husten...#6



:vik: Danke für den Tipp,teste ich wenns soweit ist:vik:


          :g  Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu iss aber gut jetzt wird aber ecklig, habt ihr keine chemie im haus:q:q:q





Wieso Chemie   |kopfkrat, Natur pur tut manchmal gut.#6

    :gJäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup manchmal bau ich mir auch einen :vik::g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dirk wo biste denn ? ich hab dich doch wohl nich etwa auf ne idee gebracht:q:q:q


----------



## der Jäger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So meine Beine rufen :q:q
gehe ins Betti und Träume vom angeln einer Meerjungfrau|supergri|supergri

Will Spaß Euch noch im Board.


  :g  Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau jäger denn bis morgen ich muß auch gleich meine holde kommt gleich von der arbeit.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey ho,
da bin ich wieder! Hab nur grad Einladungskarten entworfen und gedruckt...
Hat bissl gedauert, bis ich mich in dem Programm zurecht gefunden hab!|uhoh: 

Geh jetzn abba auch |schlaf: ...
Vorher noch nen Tee schlürfen:q !

Wünsch euch nen schönen Abend und ne angenehme Nacht ;-)

Greez Dirk


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na hier iss ja was los :m 

@Andy
Weißfischangler?
Nee nie nich #d #d 
Stecke voll in den WE Vorbereitungen. Naja....bzw beim Spleißen von Fliegenschnüren  Man war dat ne Arbeit #d 
Zwischendurch noch ne Spleißnadel gut nen halben cm genau in sone dicke Ader auf der Hand gestochen...|uhoh: 

@Chris

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: sehr schönes Board :q 
|sagnix 

Fynn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey chris sehe ich jetzt erst .nimm blos den link da unten raus .hab gestern ne e-mail wegen meinem knotenlink bekommen . der wurde auch rausgenommen.
> wenn du einen link setzen willst must du vorher anfragen und dir das genemigen lassen.
> 
> greez
> andy



moin chris .
hab ihn extra nochmal hergelegt .brauch ich nich neu schreiben.


greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na hier iss ja was los :m
> 
> @Andy
> Weißfischangler?
> ...



ach ja willst ja we ins gelobte land.du hast gut.
ein kleiner tip bei tattoos niemals zu tief stechen das blutet und die farbpigmente werden ausgespült :q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy
und wieder fit?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
naja noch etwas von der rüsselseuche aber sonst fühl ich mich schon endschieden besser als die tage zuvor.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zum Link in der Signatur, bin angeschrieben worden, ob ich das nicht in meine Signatur nehmen kann um ein bischen Werbung zu machen, 90% da sind auch AB-boardies.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Zum Link in der Signatur, bin angeschrieben worden, ob ich das nicht in meine Signatur nehmen kann um ein bischen Werbung zu machen, 90% da sind auch AB-boardies.



aso iss dat ne partnerseite vom angelboard ????


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so isses, sag mal welche Vorzüge genießt man den so als Themenstarter oder ist das nur ein Titel?

bin Gestern auf der suche nach Inliner-Ruten auf meine neue GuFi-Rute getroffen ne Superleichte Tubertini Salttrack, geh ich mir Heute angucken und wenn hübsch leicht wird die gleich gekauft.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> so isses, sag mal welche Vorzüge genießt man den so als Themenstarter oder ist das nur ein Titel?
> 
> bin Gestern auf der suche nach Inliner-Ruten auf meine neue GuFi-Rute getroffen ne Superleichte Tubertini Salttrack, geh ich mir Heute angucken und wenn hübsch leicht wird die gleich gekauft.



naja hat nur ein wenig mei ego gestärkt ,ansonsten merk ich net so viel|muahah: 
tubertini iss gut allerdings iss das ne stipperfirmer aus italien weiß nich wie die gufiruten sind.
wenn du schonmal los bist denk ma an mich 3,30 bis max 150 gr wg pilkrute


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja hat nur ein wenig mei ego gestärkt ,ansonsten merk ich net so viel|muahah:
> tubertini iss gut allerdings iss das ne stipperfirmer aus italien weiß nich wie die gufiruten sind.
> wenn du schonmal los bist denk ma an mich 3,30 bis max 150 gr wg pilkrute


 

Jo die Ego-Geschichte kann ich gut nachvollziehen kriegste gleich PN zum Thema.

Den anschein versucht Tubertini wahrscheinlich aufrecht zu erhalten damit nicht jeder mit diesen bunten -superleicht Pilkruten loszieht.
Wie jetzt 3.30 >150g. wg : als Inliner? ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wie jetzt 3.30 >150g. wg : als Inliner? ;+



jau inliner.


wenn du dir die tub kaufen willst achte darauf das sie innen sicberingung hat .iss kein witz iss wirklich so an den steckteilen sind innen sic ringe.
muß
jetzt bis denne

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Zum Link in der Signatur, bin angeschrieben worden, ob ich das nicht in meine Signatur nehmen kann um ein bischen Werbung zu machen, 90% da sind auch AB-boardies.



Och nee :q 

Naja in das Forum kriegt man MICH nicht mehr, nach diveresen großen oder kleinen Zwischenfällen und zich Anschuldigungen, dass meine Fangmeldungen gefaked sind und meine Kollegen Diebe :q usw sind, bin ich ganz froh das 2 gewisse Brüder ihre eigene Plattform aufgemacht haben |rolleyes 
....sie machen ja nebenbei auch noch überaus erfolgreiche Kuttertouren |muahah: |muahah: :q |rolleyes  ...und das als einer der besten Ostseeskipper? Wie geht'n dit? :q :vik:


----------



## der Jäger (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn !! 

Finde ich nicht cool was Du erlebt hast. Wir sind doch nur alles Menschen und Kollegen.Wollen wir uns doch nur unterhalten und Erfahrungen austauschen .
Bin jetzt wieder raus und zur Spätschicht :v

Bin erst heut Nacht ab 2400 wieder im Board. 

:g Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Och nee :q
> 
> Naja in das Forum kriegt man MICH nicht mehr, nach diveresen großen oder kleinen Zwischenfällen und zich Anschuldigungen, dass meine Fangmeldungen gefaked sind und meine Kollegen Diebe :q usw sind, bin ich ganz froh das 2 gewisse Brüder ihre eigene Plattform aufgemacht haben |rolleyes
> ....sie machen ja nebenbei auch noch überaus erfolgreiche Kuttertouren |muahah: |muahah: :q |rolleyes  ...und das als einer der besten Ostseeskipper? Wie geht'n dit? :q :vik:



danke fynn somit hat sich für mich eine frage von ganz allein geklärt.sowas ähnliches hab ich auch schon durch.

@chris ich hoffe du hast noch nicht zugesagt.
 beobachte den fall erstmal.

du weist ja was ich meine.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
biste zu Haus?
Is wohl auch bissl rutschig bei dem Wetterchen auf'm Dach...
So kannste dich gut auskurieren!:q

Bei mir is auch voll die Rüsselseuche ausgebrochen!
Hab mir ne Zewarolle organisiert.
Schon der halbe Mülleimer voll mit Rotzfahnen!
So'n Kack!!!
Ich glaub, der Kindergeburtstach fällt flach...

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hör blos auf heute früh ging mir das richtig gut .dann 2 stunden bei regen aufen dach,und ich bin wieder völlig am ende .ich kriege noch die kriese,nase putzen mag ich schon garnich mehr denkste du rutscht mitten schnuffeltuch übers blanke fleisch.

geh jetzt erstmal inne wanne schön heiß mit ordendlich kreutertropfen ausser schweiz dann ins bett.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo de Recht hast!!!:q Ordentlich Erkätungsbad gemacht und dann ins Bett schwitzen...
Das hilft am Besten!
Wird meins auch, wenn ich heut Abend daheim bin!
Hier schneits wie blöd...
Petrus will mich wohl am Wochenende nicht zum Fischen lassen!!!|kopfkrat:r|uhoh: Der Ar*ch!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy & Fynn
ja wenn ich sowas höre muß ich :v muß das erstmal beobachten

bilde mir gerne meine eigene Meinung, aber wenn ich solche Dinger vom Team höre, geht irgendetwas in mir auf Abwehr

hab den Link erstmal wieder entfernt, will da keinen auflaufen lassen, wenn das so ist wie beschrieben  #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sach nur benni und 8 min,iss doch schonmal ein komisches zeichen. aber immer mit der ruhe .

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich sach nur benni und 8 min,iss doch schonmal ein komisches zeichen. aber immer mit der ruhe .
> 
> greez
> andy


 
ersteres hat mit dem alter zu tun <18, aber letzteres ist doch schon ein bischen komisch, aber da ist nicht soviel los, sodaß da jeder auf den nächsten Beitrag wartet.
Was ich dort ganz nett finde ist die Shoutbox, ähnlich wie Chat aber auf der Startseite; problem ist das würde bei ca25.000 usern im AB nur im Chaos enden


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Dirk
und Deine Medizin hat geholfen wa.... :vik: 

 :l wenn hier doch bloß mehr grün wär` :l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> :l wenn hier doch bloß mehr grün wär` :l



:g jetzt bin ich auch gewillt,nur ein kleines bisschen abschalten:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> * Petrus will mich wohl am Wochenende nicht zum Fischen lassen!!!|kopfkrat:r|uhoh: Der Ar*ch!!!*​




|muahah:|muahah:|good:|muahah:|muahah:​


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,
yau, hier im Westerwald ist es schon ganz schön grün!!!
Braun ist eh nicht so meine Farbe und auch geschmacklich nicht so der Bringer...|abgelehn
Ist eh besser, wenn man frische Kräuter nimmt, das ist alte Indianerregel!!!:q:q:q
Außerdem sind die Zeiten der gläsernen Wasserbehältern lange vorbei.|rolleyes Drehe nur noch konisch!!!

Hi Hi!!! ;-))


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> yau, hier im Westerwald ist es schon ganz schön grün!!!
> Braun ist eh nicht so meine Farbe und auch geschmacklich nicht so der Bringer...|abgelehn
> Ist eh besser, wenn man frische Kräuter nimmt, das ist alte Indianerregel!!!:q:q:q
> ...


 
Ich Liebe den Westerwald :l 
hasse braune Jungs :r 
Kräuter sind immer gut |znaika:
und durch Wasser gehts bei mir nicht mehr seit der General dat gerät an mir zerschlagen hat  |splat2: (ca. 7Jahre her, aber die Narben in der Seele wollen nicht verheilen #t ) #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

OK der groschen ist gefallen
das braun meinst Du neee ich auch nich bäh bäh vlt. ein bischen gelb aber auch nur aus einem Flachen Land mit vielen Kanälen |rotwerden sind ja immer nur so ca 1 1/2 Std bis Groningen ....ooops


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy 
hab mich mal ein bischen umgeschaut aber zum Thema Inliner... die wollen wohl unter sich bleiben oder was? ich hab auch nur Standard zeug wie im neu eröffneten Thread empfohlen, gefunden.
Will die Woche nochmal zu Moritz-Int die vertreiben Tubertini hab die Salttrack 6.00 im Auge; muß entfernt werden |clown:
dann kann ich dort mal fragen was die so an Inlinern anbieten


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich Liebe den Westerwald :l
> hasse braune Jungs :r
> Kräuter sind immer gut |znaika:
> und durch Wasser gehts bei mir nicht mehr seit der General dat gerät an mir zerschlagen hat  |splat2: (ca. 7Jahre her, aber die Narben in der Seele wollen nicht verheilen #t ) #q



Der General ist ja wirklich ganz schön streng!!!|supergri
Aber wo er Recht hat...|uhoh:
Meine Seele hat auch Narben! Doch ne richtige Seele *muß* Narben haben!!!:g
Das mit dem Gelben ist lecker, so was hatte ich auch schon ewig net mehr...|kopfkrat
Das gelobte flache Land ist auch nur 1 1/2 Std von uns weg!
Doch es gibt Quellen, die wesentlich näher sind!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Der General ist ja wirklich ganz schön streng!!!|supergri
> Aber wo er Recht hat...|uhoh:
> Meine Seele hat auch Narben! Doch ne richtige Seele *muß* Narben haben!!!:g
> Das mit dem Gelben ist lecker, so was hatte ich auch schon ewig net mehr...|kopfkrat
> ...


 

Bei uns herrscht Zucht und Ordnung  |krach:  |supergri 

Ganz schlimm war es als ich ca 1 Jahr später den Kopf im Garten gefunden habe, da hab ich ein kleines bischen :c

Leider sind meine Jungs alle vom bösen grünen/blauen Mann mitgenohmen worden, nu is das hier ein wenig kompliziert geworden, aber was soll`s #c


----------



## micha_2 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bring mal nen katalog von moritz mit


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat is nu alle am Nase putzen oder was? |muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> bring mal nen katalog von moritz mit


 
Hab da noch nie einen Katalog von denen selbst gesehen, aber ich frag mal ! ansonsten ... http://www.moritz-lagerverkauf.de/

Gruß Chris

P.S. die haben da in den nächsten Wochen eine Rabattaktion 20% auf alles, wenn jemand etwas braucht und nicht hinkommt, sagt mir bescheid!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Bei uns herrscht Zucht und Ordnung  |krach:  |supergri
> 
> Ganz schlimm war es als ich ca 1 Jahr später den Kopf im Garten gefunden habe, da hab ich ein kleines bischen :c
> 
> Leider sind meine Jungs alle vom bösen grünen/blauen Mann mitgenohmen worden, nu is das hier ein wenig kompliziert geworden, aber was soll`s #c



Ja, die Jungs in Uniform verstehen da auch bei uns keinen Spaß mit!!!:r#d:r

Aber ich hab's auch nie so weit getrieben, wie einige, die jetzt an einem ähnlichen Ort verweilen, wie deine Jungs...

Und mittlerweile hat alles sein Maß!!!
Ich genieße nur noch...
Ist wie mit gutem Whisky, den schütte ich auch nicht runter wie Wasser! Aber ich genieße ihn!!!:q
Alles, was Genußmittel ist, sollte eben nur in Maßen, nicht in Massen konsumiert werden...|supergri|bla:|kopfkrat:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin ganz Deiner Meinung |good:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat nu ich denk schnacken?????


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry mußte kurz mal was arbeiten


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd die Inliner-Ruten erstmal sein lassen und mir meine Tubertini kaufen, ich guck mal bei Dir wenns recht ist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na klar kannste gerne machen,du wirst staunen wie genial eine inliner iss und einmal in der hand gehabt wirste sowieso sofort zuschlagen bin ich mir ganz sicher.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich befürchte das auch deswegen erstmal schnell noch ne zwischen Rute 

ich muß nochmal kurz weg gib mir 5 min


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soll ich mal bei Berhard anfragen wann wir das Heck der Forelle chartern können, hätte mal wieder bock drauf
und bei Teilcharter müßen wir auch nicht so Früh antreten!
Oder hat der Andy schon einen Ausweichtermin für die Eltra ergattert ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh oh bei mir wird es vor dem urlaub glaube ich nichts mehr.

aber da finden sich bestimmt welche ,kannst mir ja sicherheitshalber einen platz freihalten falls ich mich kurzentschlossen doch in richtung norden begeben will.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hatte ich schon ganz verdrängt *Andy goes Mille* !!!!!!!!

Dann werd ich mich woll mal an Fynn ranschmeißen, der hatte ja schon Interesse angemeldet.Und er hat es ja auch nicht so weit nach Heikendorf.
Vlt. hat ja noch der ein oder andere Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hoffe das wird noch vor dem 14ten was!


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lusst hab ich aufjedenfall blos muss ich wissen wann genau wegen Schule und so


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup mach doch erstmal einen termin klar ,und dann trööt auf da melden sich bestimmt einige die saison geht jetzt los.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wird noch vor dem 14ten was!



vergiss es zu kurzfristig du weist doch wie beliebt die forelle iss.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> lusst hab ich aufjedenfall blos muss ich wissen wann genau wegen Schule und so



moin franky
 na dann helf doch mal mit zu organisieren und mach mal einen vorschlag zum termin. wann es dir z.b passt können auch mehrere termine sein so kann man nacher aus vielen einen festen machen .


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ideal wären die ersten beiden Augustwochen weil ich da sowieso an der Ostsee seien werde ansonste halt evtl. die Zeit um Pfingsten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> lusst hab ich aufjedenfall blos muss ich wissen wann genau wegen Schule und so


 
Woher kommst Du, Fynn und ich wollten in den S.H. Schulferien um Ostern.



andy0209 schrieb:


> jup mach doch erstmal einen termin klar ,und dann trööt auf da melden sich bestimmt einige die saison geht jetzt los.


 
mit einige ist das so `ne Sache zuviel Orga und die Hälfte springt zwischendurch wieder ab. ne ne



andy0209 schrieb:


> vergiss es zu kurzfristig du weist doch wie beliebt die forelle iss.


 
|muahah: dann muß ich woll mal PN an unseren Kpt.Berhard schicken und mal Fragen, für 2-3 Boardies hat er immer noch ein bischen Platz


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ideal wären die ersten beiden Augustwochen weil ich da sowieso an der Ostsee seien werde ansonste halt evtl. die Zeit um Pfingsten.


 

AUGUSTWOCHEN  #t   |muahah: |muahah: :g 

äähm.. das ist ein bischen Spät im Jahr wir haben`s jetzt *März*  im August bin ich bestimmt auch in der gegend, aber ausgerechnet die beiden ersten Aug.wochen hab ich mal wieder Verkaufsveranstaltung :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ideal wären die ersten beiden Augustwochen weil ich da sowieso an der Ostsee seien werde ansonste halt evtl. die Zeit um Pfingsten.




moment lass uns die sache mal einschränken also zwischen 14.04 und 13.05 august iss noch lange hin bis dahin werden noch einige touren stattfinden .aber iss schonmal vorgemerkt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin gleich zurück


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu hab mal nich soviel angst chris ,wenn einer abspringt springt der nächste ein,hat doch bisher auch gut geklappt.10 plätze bekommst immer voll.zur not kenn ich auch noch genug leutz die sofort auf die bahn gehn


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich komme aus Baden Würtemberg Osterferien vom 31.03-15.04 ist bei mir aber zu knapp und Pfingstferien hab ich erst wieder am 26.05 und vorher bin ich noch in Heiligenhafen das liegt dann alles zu kurzfristig zusammen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> AUGUSTWOCHEN  #t   |muahah: |muahah: :g
> 
> äähm.. das ist ein bischen Spät im Jahr wir haben`s jetzt *März*  im August bin ich bestimmt auch in der gegend, aber ausgerechnet die beiden ersten Aug.wochen hab ich mal wieder Verkaufsveranstaltung :r




|muahah:ich kenn ma einen der arbeiten muß,wir fahren pilken wa franky wo biste denn an der ostsee zu diesem zeitpunkt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

über dem 26.05 darf ich garnich nachdenken da iss mein schöner angelurlaub im gelobten land zu ende:c


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In der Lübecker Bucht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> In der Lübecker Bucht



na dann eltra in wismar iss dann nur ein katzensprung.


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wäre ca. ne Stunde oder die Peter2 in Travemünde


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:ich kenn ma einen der arbeiten muß,wir fahren pilken wa franky wo biste denn an der ostsee zu diesem zeitpunkt?


 
ihr Schweine |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wäre ca. ne Stunde oder die Peter2 in Travemünde



jupaber bis dahin fließt noch viel wasser den fluß herrab.sach einfach im juli hier mal bescheid ich kümmer mich dann um alles .aber anfang juli denk drann da iss ferienzeit.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann eltra in wismar iss dann nur ein katzensprung.


 
ELTRA wir kommen




Franky D schrieb:


> In der Lübecker Bucht


 
Wo denn genau ich komm an Lübeck vorbei auf dem weg nach Wismar, da könnte ich Dich dann einsammeln :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ihr Schweine |supergri



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah::e|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:​


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich weis zu der zeit haste halt die ganzen Touris die ja keinen blassen haben. Danke Chris für das Angebot aber bis dahin habe ich dann meinen Lappen und sehr wahrscheinlich mein Feuerrotes Spielmobiel und komme dann selber.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah::e|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:​


 

Ich find das garnicht lustig,immer muß ich ackern wenn andere Angeln, ich :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ELTRA wir kommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|krach: arbeiten|krach: nee|krach: doch|krach: geht nich|krach: und ob|krach: kannst mich ma ich muß  #:.....
|motz:gekündigt



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:​


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |krach: arbeiten|krach: nee|krach: doch|krach: geht nich|krach: und ob|krach: kannst mich ma ich muß #:.....|motz:gekündigt​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bring mich hier nicht auf Ideen |supergri heute ist echt so ein Tag, nur generve |bla: |bla: |bla: und so ein zeug :r 
Aber es sind nur noch der Tage 22 und dann ist wieder allgemeine Köder-Bade Zeit #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

heute ne komisch einfache französischarbeit geschrieben

Aber das auch nur, weil ich gestern bis um 23.30 geelrnt habe und heute voll mit den augenringen aufgewacht bin

Morgen endlich WE, man das kann ich sooo gut gebrauchen, schue ist es zum :v geworden, oder eher gesagt sie es ever


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> bring mich hier nicht auf Ideen |supergri  heute ist echt so ein Tag, nur generve |bla:  |bla:  |bla:  und so ein zeug :r
> Aber es sind nur noch der Tage 22 und dann ist wieder allgemeiner Köderbade Tag #6



richtichhh 22 tage
so bin erstma weg dampfbad machen#6


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@JD kenn ich irgentwoher heute Mathe geschrieben :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@JD
;+

denn Teil mit der Franz-arbeit hab ich verstanden, aber der Rest: Deutsch 6 setzten |muahah:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das könnte ich auch gebrauchen, hier ist kack wetter und dazu noch nen haufen has...|krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das könnte ich auch gebrauchen, hier ist kack wetter und dazu noch nen haufen has...|krach:


 

Da hilft nur eins: Kopf einziehen,Schnauze halten und aussitzen :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gleich geändert,#h

in mathe hatte ich am dienstag ne 3+ in der arbeit udn war komischerweise enttäuscht

Mal sehen was am WE geht, ich brauche mal wieder ne party


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@JD
3+ schön wärs


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieso wie siehts denn bei dir aus?


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tendenz richtung 4


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmmm,

welche klasse bist du denn?

war in der grundschule mal richtig gut in mathe, stand sogar im zeugniss dass ich ne begabung hätte, dass hat man mir auf dem gynasium aber anders gezeigt:/


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

11 klasse des Technischen Gymnasiums und du? war als erstes auf der Hauptschule dann die Zweijährige für Realschule und nun Drei Jahre bis zum Abi.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

11 okay das ist nen anderer schnack, 9 auf dem gym


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey leute bei uns ist es grad amSchneien des is scon nicht mehr schön die Wetterfrösche haben für die nächaten Stunden dauer Schneefall mit bis zu 10cm neu Schnee angesagt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ chris morgen früh nich warten andy zieht die notbremse.

39,9 |krank: ich muß den arzt meines vertrauens aufsuchen.
bevor garnichts mehr geht.
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja Chris mach dir mal dein eigenes Bild von dem Board, ich bin aber durch mit den(m) Jung(s)  
Gruß
Mr.ichbinzwartotalderlappen,werfaber220mmitdoppelhakenmontage|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

weiter im Text |supergri 
@Chris
Kannst Bernhard ja mal anschreiben, wäre auf jeden Fall dabei...

Neuer Inliner Trend hier im Board? Habe heute mal 'ne Speedmaster in 3m 5-20gr inner Hand gehabt... :l 
Wird wohl noch meine UL Rute zum MeFofischen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yoah, hatten wir auch heut!
Der Boden ist aber net gefroren, deshalb bleibt das auch nicht liegen...
Ist zwar schade, dass der Frühling noch mal einen Dämpfer bekommen hat, aber war abzusehen, dass noch ein paar Flocken runterkommen!#c 
Wird schon wieder!!!
Mann, hier gibts glaub ich keine Friedfischjünger aus meiner Gegend...
Hab nen Thread aufgemacht & keiner will mit!!!;+ :c 

Na ja, wird trotzdem en goiles Angeln...|supergri 

Greez


----------



## Franky D (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mensch andy das hört sich aber garnicht gut an wollen wir mal hoffen das es dir bald wieder besser geht.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> mensch andy das hört sich aber garnicht gut an wollen wir mal hoffen das es dir bald wieder besser geht.


jau ich will das auch hoffen :v mich alles ganzschön an.

greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
 na dann gute besserung ne, ihr werdet es nicht glauben woher ich gerade schreibe.....


richtig aus meinem Zimmer|supergri|supergri


ich ahsb geschafft#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey older |schild-g wie haste das denn hinbekommen?
dann versau es dir nich wieder .klaro#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das werde ich versuchen, kp habe einfach lieb gefragt und nun ist er weider MEIN:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hy jd schau dir ma deine signatur an .

es ist eine passion.heißt dat. haste da nich was vergessen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das werde ich versuchen, kp habe einfach lieb gefragt und nun ist er weider MEIN:vik:



na super geht doch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow, wir haben gleich hundert Seiten vollgeschrieben!#r


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hy jd schau dir ma deine signatur an .
> 
> es ist eine passion.heißt dat. haste da nich was vergessen?




jo, 

ich änder mal schnell, herr themaersteller


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und immer wieder kommen neue leutz dazu#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist ja das Schöne hier!
Sauviele korrekte Charaktere!!!|supergri |supergri :g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will andy die 100 seite gönnen

der sollte gleich folgen


ich ediere einfach mal meinen beitrag, will ja andy nicht den post wegnehmen, es ist komisch, sonst sind es 14 beiträge pro site doch hier sind es jetzt schon 15


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Schöne hier!
> Sauviele korrekte Charaktere!!!|supergri |supergri :g




#6|good:#6​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach ma wat sagt ihr dazu  mein yorkirüder kam vorhin ins bett und hat sich voll an mich rangekuschelt und auch sonst schwirrt er die ganze zeit um mich rum . dat macht der sonst nie.er iss zwar schon voll auf mich bezogen aber so wie heute hab ich ihn noch nich erlebt;+

ob die das tatsächlich merken wenn es einem schlecht geht;+


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber auf jeden Fall merken die das!
Hatte auch mal nen Hund, der hat jedes Mal wenn ich krank war auch total schmusig bei mir gelegen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hm, hab fast das Gefühl, wir kommen nicht über die 99 Seiten weg!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt aber!!!
|kopfkrat 
|supergri 
;+ 
:g 
#6 
:vik: 

Ole ole ole!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

er hats doch gemacht,:c:m

und ich ediere noch mein beitrag:vik:

100 beiträge das muss gefeiert werden#6

erstma will ich allen danken udn gerade andy für dieses SUPERTHREAD#6#6

bin ganz gerührt:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab mich extra zurückgehalten |stolz:#r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> er hats doch gemacht,:c:m
> 
> und ich ediere noch mein beitrag:vik:
> 
> ...



 jau jd da sind wir alle drann beteidigt#6

und jetz nich in tränen ausbrechen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

über 10200 mal schon aufgerufen und fast 1500 beiträge, das soll mal jemand nachmachen und das in der Zeit|supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau jd da sind wir alle drann beteidigt#6
> 
> und jetz nich in tränen ausbrechen



ich glaube ich mach gleich mal nen sekt auf#6

taschentücher liegen bereit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall merken die das!
> Hatte auch mal nen Hund, der hat jedes Mal wenn ich krank war auch total schmusig bei mir gelegen!



komisch iss dat da sieht man mal wie treu und gefühlsempfindlich tiere sind.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich glaube ich mach gleich mal nen sekt auf#6
> 
> taschentücher liegen bereit


 

LOL |muahah: LOL

Ich glaub ich werd auch gleich ne feierliche Zigarette rauchen!!!
Taschentücher hab ich eh da... Verf*ckte Erkältung!!!:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich glaube ich mach gleich mal nen sekt auf#6
> 
> taschentücher liegen bereit



sekt :v nen schönen 3 fach destilierten wodka das wäre jetzt was :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leudchen ich machs mir jetzt im bettchen gemütlich|supergri

gute nacht und feiert schön#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> komisch iss dat da sieht man mal wie treu und gefühlsempfindlich tiere sind.#6


 
Auf jeden Fall! Nicht umsonst, des Menschen bester Freund... 
Wir kriegen auch wieder ein Hundy, wenn die kinder das richtige Alter haben! :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sekt :v nen schönen 3 fach destilierten wodka das wäre jetzt was :vik:



hmm da müsste ich mal nachschauen was wir noch so ahben:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sekt :v nen schönen 3 fach destilierten wodka das wäre jetzt was :vik:


 
Das holen wir nach Andy!!!
Bring auf die Kuttertour nen leggeren mit...
Den Guten aus Schweden|supergri


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joaa abend


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keiner mehr da.....borrrrrring....


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haaaaaallo?!


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend andy?wie gehts?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Das holen wir nach Andy!!!
> Bring auf die Kuttertour nen leggeren mit...
> Den Guten aus Schweden|supergri



das wäre ABSOLUT klasse :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> nabend andy?wie gehts?



moin chris 
naja mehr schlecht als recht würde ich mal sagen .|krank:


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fieber!?....ich auch 39dinger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wird echt zeit das es wieder freundlich wird im lande iss extrem in diesem jahr .warm kalt regen usw iss ja kein wunder das es alle umhaut.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Chris, du bist ne Marke!!!|rolleyes 
Eben haste nix geschrieben & jetzt wunderst de dich, dass alle erst mal wo anders sind...


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja voll der müll....erst hatten wir 22grad in Berlin....jetzt -3grad


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso dirk der link iss doch unter inliner ruten 

reicht dir das ansonsten schick ich ne mail.
greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaja so is das mit dem schreibe...bin halt ebend erst rein gekommen...lol


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat machste denn den ganzen tag das du erst so spät kommst ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Jaja so is das mit dem schreibe...bin halt ebend erst rein gekommen...lol


 

|muahah: 
Vielleicht komm ich nachher auch noch rein!!! LOL |supergri 

@ Andy,

klar, hab ich mir auch überlegt!
Abba, da hat ich die PN schon abgeschickt...
Also, ich schick dir morgen gegen Abend die Übersetzung!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar dank dir.

greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja hab versucht mich gesund zu schlafen lol....deswegen heute so spät


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach ma chris ich brauch noch ein angelladenführer für berlin .bin nächsten monat wieder für 2 wochen in der hauptstadt am arbeiten glaube in spandau. wie wärs ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> |muahah:
> Vielleicht komm ich nachher auch noch rein!!! LOL |supergri



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:jetzt hab ich es kapiert. na dann viel spaß und nen guten rutsch|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey dann treffen wir uns!...Bin ein Spandauer,wenn du magst nehme ich dich mit zum angeln und zeig dir natürlich auch läden!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das trifft sich ja gut .na zum angeln werd ich nich kommen bin ja schließlich zum arbeiten da .aber nach feierabend können wir ja mal losdüsen und ein paar geschäfte aufsuchen.


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na klar!in spandau haben wa nicht so das gelbe vom ei...aber in falkensee(falls dir das was sagt),da issen guter laden könnten auch zu moritz!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:jetzt hab ich es kapiert. na dann viel spaß und nen guten rutsch|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 

Danke Mann!!!|supergri 

Jetzt kommt deine Lady auch gleich...
Ich melde mich ab und wünsch euch noch'n schönen Abend!

|gutenach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup falkensee iss ja gleich um die ecke.hab ich schon gehört das da einer iss aber als fremder nich so ohne weiteres zu finden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau iss gerade zur tür rein .
ich bin dann auch mal wech 
bis morgen in alter frische.

greez
andy#h


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut,geht klar ich zeig dir das!Was arbeitest du denn hier...wenn ich fragen darf!
Kann dir mal meine Handynummer schicken zur verständigung


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris morgen früh nich warten andy zieht die notbremse.
> 
> 39,9 |krank: ich muß den arzt meines vertrauens aufsuchen.
> bevor garnichts mehr geht.
> ...



moin chris hier nochmal info
greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aso jaaaa...dann schlaf ma gut! gute besserung


----------



## chris13 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nacht Männers ich gehe auch ma schlafen...bis morgen


----------



## der Jäger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris morgen früh nich warten andy zieht die notbremse.
> 
> 39,9 |krank: ich muß den arzt meines vertrauens aufsuchen.
> bevor garnichts mehr geht.
> ...



Moin Andy !! Komm grad vom Dienst und lies dies , na dann mal gute Besserung#h#h#h#h
Und immer schön mit dem Wind wehen lassen,könnte eklige  Flecken machen,|rolleyes

   :g Gruß vom Jäger  :g


----------



## der Jäger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen Ihr Frühaufsteher !! 
Gehe jetzt ins und träume wieder von den Zweibeiner.
Schaue morgen nochmal im Board nach was so los ist.

   |gutenach|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen


:g der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris hier nochmal info
> greez
> andy


 

Gute besserung auch von mir!
Hab mir auch was eingefangen, aber "zum Glück" "nur" ne art Bindehautentzündung, mein rechtes Auge ist so rot, als wenn ich ne Woche am Stück konisches geformte gedampft hätte :q 
werd' gleich auch mal den Onkel Dr. aufsuchen #d


----------



## der Jäger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: Guten Morgen Ihr Frühaufsteher:vik:

  Das mit Chris sieht ja Übel aus,hast wahrscheinlich zuviel in den  Wind geschaut.

Habe nachhher wieder Spät,und werde es Sonntag wieder im Board :c:c:c:c

  :g  der Jäger :g


----------



## der Jäger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und Tschüß !! 
Muss gleich wieder nervige Gäste von A nach B bringen:v
Geh Wochenende Ins Wasser MeFos ärgern,muss raus mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Bin erst wieder am Sonntag im Netz.

|wavey:Euch ein schönes Wochenende|wavey:

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,
ja ne, dr. hab ich mir gespart, Augentropfen rein und gut!

Ich wollte hier nur mal schnell versuchen ein bischen Neid aufkommen zu lassen.............. Chris geht Sonntag mit seinem Schwager mit Kleinboot in die Lübecker-Bucht zum Heringe ziehen.......... :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach ma chris ich brauch noch ein angelladenführer für berlin .bin nächsten monat wieder für 2 wochen in der hauptstadt am arbeiten glaube in spandau. wie wärs ?


 


chris13 schrieb:


> na klar!
> ..... könnten auch zu moritz!


 
Moritz-Int hat bei uns echt ne geniale Auswahl + ich hatte das glaube ich schonmal erwähnt, die haben vom 02.04-14.04 Rabatzaktion -20% auf alles #6 da solltet ihr mal vorbei schauen :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris,
Äuglein wieder besser???

Ich würd auch mal gern auf Heringe fischen.|rolleyes
Macht bestimmt Laune!
Nur das Saubermachen von ner großen Zahl an Beute ist bestimmt der blanke Horror!!!|uhoh:

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moinsen Chris,
> Äuglein wieder besser???
> 
> Ich würd auch mal gern auf Heringe fischen.|rolleyes
> ...


 
Ja wieder alles bestens! |rolleyes 

Herigsangeln macht echt Laune, die kleinen Jungs machen so schnell das Vorfach voll, das ist geil :vik: 
und das mit dem Putzen, gut man muß wissen wann Schluß ist sonst nimmt man die ganze Nacht lang aus   :q  und die schmecken egal ob geräuchert, gebraten oder gegrillt, einfach nur genial 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yau, das weiß ich, dass die legger sind!
Bin doch ein Schleckermäulchen vor dem Herrn...:q
Gut, manch einer würde auch sagen:|director:*verfressen!!!*
Machst du eigentlich auch selber Matjes daraus?
Das würd mich nämlich echt mal interessieren!
Weil so'n Matjesbrötchen geht bei mir immer... "Sabber!":k

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis jetzt hab ich nur geräuchert und gebraten an Matjes trau ich mich nich ran, aber reizen tut mich das auch mal, werd mich da mal schlau machen vlt kann ich euch am 14ten schonmal homegrown Matjesbrötchen kredenzen |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich nur geräuchert und gebraten an Matjes trau ich mich nich ran, aber reizen tut mich das auch mal, werd mich da mal schlau machen vlt kann ich euch am 14ten schonmal homegrown Matjesbrötchen kredenzen |muahah:



Homegrown & Matjesbrötchen!!!|muahahas find ich ja goil!!!
Paßt bestimmt gut zusammen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört blos auf  sabber sabber ich will auch frisch matjes mampfen.

heringe saubermachen iss überhaupt kein ding.nimmste einen aal drahtkorb heringe rinn und im salzwasser der ostsee ordendlich durchschütteln solange bis keine schuppen mehr kommen. fertich
das ausnehmen kennt ihr ja ,normal aufschneiden den burschen auseinander klappen mitten messer links und rechts an der mittelgräte langziehen filet fertich .zum räuchern  entschuppen nicht ausnehmen sonst werden die burschen trocken. salzen in lauge 60gr.salz auf 1 l wasser 5 stunden  fertich  . so lecker mampfen.

wegen matjes werde ich nochmal eine anleitung schreiben .mein schwiegervater hat ein kochbuch aus den 30igern .da iss noch alles original und schmeckt noch nach tradition.

@ chris wie jetzt habt ihr euch ein boot gemietet ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,

das mim von innen her filetieren muss ich auch mal testen!
Mit dem Drahtkorb, das hab ich auch schon mal gehört...
Hast du auch schon mal Matjes eingelegt?
Nen richtig großen Steinguttopf hätt ich nämlich!
Dann würd ich vorschlagen, dass wir am 15.04 noch bissl Heringsangeln machen!!!
Ui ui ui, die Gier hat ihn gepackt...|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee ich hab selber auch noch keine gemacht brathering hab ich schon kreiert ich sach nur legger. na sicher wird am 14 auch der hering verhaftet :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Immer diese Änderungen!!!#d:q

Hab deinen Text schon mal durchs Übersetzungsprogramm laufen lassen...
Wenn ich nachher zu Haus bin, dann schreib ich's noch in's Reine und schicks dir zu!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

prima haste meine pn bekommen 

war die antwort auf versandkosten.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

An alle Grippegeplagten,

habt ihr auch die Lippen und die Nase so weh!
Labello hilft da ja auch net mehr wirklich!#d:c

Mann, so gepackt hat's mich bestimmt schon seit Jahren nicht mehr! F*ck!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hä??? Meinste mich mit der PN?
Hab nämlich nix bekommt...#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei mir gehts berg auf:vik: fühle mich schon bedeutend besser als die tage zuvor.trotz alledem werd ich jetzt noch ein wenig schwitzen gehen.übrigens hab ich bestimmt 3-4 kg abgenommen .

greez
andy
bis heut abend oder nacher.|krank:|schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hä??? Meinste mich mit der PN?
> Hab nämlich nix bekommt...#d



jup

na egal schick ich dir nacher nochmal.

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

It's Weekend
endlich keine Schule mehr werd am Wochenende mal die Karpfen ärgern gehen mal schauen ob bei dem Wetter überhaupt was Beist


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Franky,

mußt halt gut anfüttern, dann könnte in ner flachen Bucht schon was gehen mit den Rüsslern!!!:q

Kannste mir nen Gefallen tun?

Vielleicht diese scheußliche Scootervisage aus deinem Avatar rausnehmen und ein ordentliches Pic reinnehmen?|uhoh:

Ich hasse nämlich HP Baxter (so heißt er doch?!?) wie die Pest!!!
Und jedesmal, wenn ich nen Post von dir lese, dann assoziiere ich dich mit dem!

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris wie jetzt habt ihr euch ein boot gemietet ?


 

No, der hat ein eigenes so für 2-3 Mann lecker Gerät, ich mach mal am So ein paar Fotos, man ich könnt platzen vor Freude :vik: :vik: :vik:  hoffentlich ist bald So   #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hey Franky,
> 
> Kannste mir nen Gefallen tun?
> 
> ...


 
ich muß mich da anschließen H.P. ist nicht gerade der brenner. ich muß immer brechen, wenn ich sehe das Leute mit so einem Shit auch noch Kohle scheffeln  
Ich sag mal so; Dirk`s und mein Avatar sind auch nicht von Top Fotografen in Szene gesetzt, aber das geht zu weit  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ich werde mich mal gen Norden verabschieden :q  

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und dir Chris ordentlich Fisch  

Gruß
Fynn

ps: Jetzt habe die Quittung für meine Äußerungen über das Kutterboard..#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So ich werde mich mal gen Norden verabschieden :q
> 
> Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und dir Chris ordentlich Fisch
> 
> ...


 

Dir auch gut Fisch & Fun

wie meinen mit der Quittung vlt. mal PN

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn,

wünsch dir nen schönen Urlaub in Danskeland!!!

Was haste denn für ne Quittung bekommen, weil de über's Kutterboard geschimpft hast?
Lebenslanges Kutterboardverbot???:q|uhoh::q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ich muß mich da anschließen H.P. ist nicht gerade der brenner. ich muß immer brechen, wenn ich sehe das Leute mit so einem Shit auch noch Kohle scheffeln
> Ich sag mal so; Dirk`s und mein Avatar sind auch nicht von Top Fotografen in Szene gesetzt, aber das geht zu weit
> 
> Gruß Chris



Genau richtig!!!
Das ist bei mir auch der Hauptgrund, wieso ich so ne üble Abneigung gegen die Type hab...
Lieber en schlechtes Angelbild von dir selbst, wie en Bild von so ner Trantüte!!!:q

Greez


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

wollte heute morgen ran, aber hatte verpennt

jetzt ist endlich WE und ich werde doch nicht von der schule wegkommen, hab noch ne buchvorstellung udn nen Versuch vor mir#q


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich machen muss mal nach einem vernünftigen  Bild von mir suchen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#6#6#6#6#6:q#6#6#6#6#6

Gott vergelts!!!

Greez



Franky D schrieb:


> kann ich machen muss mal nach einem vernünftigen  Bild von mir suchen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was haste denn gegen scooter?

hör ja eigentlich nur rock und manchmal noch elektro und pop, aber die sind echt nicht schlecht


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> was haste denn gegen scooter?
> 
> hör ja eigentlich nur rock und manchmal noch elektro und pop, aber die sind echt nicht schlecht


 
Na ja, über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten...
Mein Ding ist der halt nicht!
Stehe eigentlich nur auf die Unpluged Sachen von dem!!!:q:q:q

Deine Sig ist so echt in Ordnung#6

Greez


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern das Bild wollt ich sowieso ändern.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern das Bild wollt ich sowieso ändern.



 naja morgen gehste ja wasserschweine jagen dann wünsch ich dir einen recht großen fürs neue bild.du siehst damit warscheinlich viel besser aus als dieser alte technoopa.

ps ich finde diesen baxter auch ziehmlich peinlich

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa so wirds wohl sein bin noch ein bisschen skeptisch bei dem Wetter. Was meint ihr eher süßes oder Herbes Futter? 

und übrigens es heißt Baxxter


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann mit süßem losgehen. sach ich ma wenn die sonne kommt sind die sowieso wie wild unterwegs. wie dirk schon schrieb bleib im flachen wo sih das wasser am schnellsten erwärmt dann sollte alles gut gehen.
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss sowieso ein kleiner See der rund um die Uhr Sonne hat wenn sie scheint. Die Wetterfrösche haben bis 14Grad gemeldet also daran sollte es nicht scheitern.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann haste ja schon fast gewonnen was nimmste denn als köder?


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werds wahrscheinlich mit Wurm probiren od. Tutti Frutti Boilies je nachdem was bei den Anderen geht sind mit ein paar Jugendlichen der Jugendgruppe vom Verein am See. Und ich werd mir in meiner Giftküche ein bisschen Spezial Futter zusammen mischen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wurm mag ja noch gehen aber boilie|uhoh: wenn das ma nich ein wenig früh iss .erstens haste nich schon ein paar tage vorher gefüttert und zweitens fangen die karpfen langsam an zu fressen versuch es mal mit weichmais 3-4 stück aufen haken und dann mit schönen leichten waggler,da wirst du mehr glück mit haben.

spezialfutter #d nimm dir 2-3 büchsen mais zum füttern mit der iss super süß und die karpis stehen darauf,und schön großflächig füttern und nich soviel die sollen suchen und sich nich sinnlos vollfressen.#6


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke für den Tipp hast recht für Boilie iss noch ein bisschen früh werd ich machen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich sag mal Sonntag geht`s los |jump:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,

also wollte morgen auch mal los auf karpfen....

als Köder dachte ich an mais, oder meint ihr tauwurm wäre besser?

Fischen wollte ich mit einer the method grundmontage und einem waggler.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry Meeres-Angler |rotwerden keine Ahnung ##


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop geht in ordnung:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> jop geht in ordnung:g




geh doch mal ein paar einträge hoch. hab die besten tips da eingestellt warum sollte es bei dir anders sein als bei franky.
war jahrelang erfolgreicher carpjäger sogar im winter lag ich eingeschneit im dom und die delkims haben draussen gezittert.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mischt du dem mais noch was bei?

was meinste geht was in 1m tiefe oder doch lieber einwenig tiefer?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so flach wie möglich 1m iss schon ziemlich tief die tümmeln sich in der sonne. nimm den blanken mais aus der dose der hat ausreichen geruch.überflavern iss gift.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie viel mais auf den haken,fischte mit haar?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kannst mit haar machen allerdings nur bei selbsthakmontage.
ansonsten den mais auf den haken 10-20cm übergrund und einen schönen leichten waggler als bissanzeige.

2-3 stück auf den haken reicht locker kannst allerdings auch mehr nehmen dann zieh ihn mit aufs vorfach.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

okay,

dann werde ich an the method die haarmontage anbinden und die andere mit ner matche und nem waggler ausrüsten...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

okay gut, ich werde mal sehen was geht:g

halt noch ne frage, welche uhrzeit ist die beste?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> halt noch ne frage, welche uhrzeit ist die beste?



jetzt willste mich wohl aufen arm nehmen was|rolleyes

keine ahnung wann du aufstehen willst:q

meines erachtens beißen die fische den ganzen tag oder willste nur für 1 stunde ans wasser um mal eben schnell 20 karpfen zu ziehen|uhoh:

sei in der dämmerung am wasser und du wirst sehen wann es losgeht.#6
greez
andy


----------



## micha_2 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

karpfen wurden schon vor zwei wochen in brietz gefangen
bei dosenmais würd ich immer übern hacken auf's vorfach ziehen.hab so immer meine karpfen im frühjahr gefangen. aber bis zu 15körner aufs vorfach. boilie und hartmais ans haar.
war ne scheiß woche die kutter in wismar sin seit mittoch nich ausgelaufen, ausser heut die eltra. und ich bezweifle ob sie morgen fahren. hab dafür heut auf hering probiert und was soll ich sagen, ich war erfolgreich. ich habe 1hering gefangen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na micha auch mal wieder vor ort#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> ich habe 1hering gefangen.



|muahah:|muahah:*PETRI|muahah:|muahah:*


----------



## micha_2 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der liegt nu schon bei vater in der pfanne
heino will auch irgend wie dieses we mit sein boot los zur schlei hering holen


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy, 
ich war heut los und hab die neue Sportx eingeweiht!!!:k 

Saugeiles Rütchen!
Erst ging gar nix, hatte nen silbernen Spinner mit Bachforellenmuster dran.
Dann nen kapitalen Ast gedrillt, doch der hat leider gewonnen und den Spinner behalten, der Ar*ch!!!|uhoh: 
NA ja, auf ein kupferfarbenes Modell gewechselt und beim zweiten Wurf Einschlag...
Nach kurzem Drill war ein schöner Saibling am Steg!
Diesen abgehakt und wieder fünf Würfe später der nächste Saiby! Sogar noch nen Tick größer!
Schätze beide auf etwas über ein Kilo...#6 
Dann Flaute, aber kein Wunder.
Wasser ist gerade mal vier Grad und die waren nicht wirklich aktiv.
Zwanzig Würfe später, beim kopfmäßig letzten Wurf: Einschlag!!!
Aber was für einer...
Ne kapitale Bachforelle von bestimmt 60cm hat Schnur genommen wie einTorpedoboot!!!
Nach bestimmt zehn Sprüngen konnte sie sich leider vom Spinner abschütteln und ist vielleicht fünf Meter weg in aller Seelenruhe abgetaucht!!! Oh Mann!!!
Aber war ein geiler Drill!:vik: 

Hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, stell ich gleich rein...
Allerdings sind die Fische nur im Wasser fotografiert, weil ich die direkt wieder abgehakt hab!

War ja nur ein Test, aber hammergoil!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich mach morgen erstma forellen ,wittling und platten räucherfest bei vadder.dann iss wieder platz im eisschrank.


----------



## micha_2 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy hast du noch nen platz auf der langeland frei,heino wollte evl. mit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> ich war heut los und hab die neue Sportx eingeweiht!!!:k
> 
> Saugeiles Rütchen!
> ...



super dann ma schnell die bilder her.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich geh grad mal nen Happen essen, danach bring ich mit Frauchen die Kinder in die Falle und dann mach ich mich an die Bilder...

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy hast du noch nen platz auf der langeland frei,heino wollte evl. mit



wann meinst du am 14.04 da biste doch sowieso mit an.
du willst mich wohl wieder veräppeln wa

sorry heino wollte mit .na dann soll er seine sachen packen und mitkommen.hab ich doch fürn heino immer einen platz im petto dann iss aber voll.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dickes petri dir dirk#h|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Mann!

Stell grad schon mal ein Pic rein, weiß allerdings noch net, wie die Qualität ist...
Mit der einen Hand die Rute so halten, dass die Schnur auf Spannung bleibt, mit der anderen Foto machen is gar net so einfach!|uhoh: 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Danke Mann!
> 
> Stell grad schon mal ein Pic rein, weiß allerdings noch net, wie die Qualität ist...
> Mit der einen Hand die Rute so halten, dass die Schnur auf Spannung bleibt, mit der anderen Foto machen is gar net so einfach!|uhoh:
> ...



ach hör auf.gelernt iss gelernt:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach hör auf.gelernt iss gelernt:q


 

|muahah: Haste auch wieder Recht!!!|supergri 
Geht auch von der Quali...
Wenn nur dieser verka*kte *ih net so ewig langsam wär!!!#c 
Da muss ne andere Lösung her!
Wenn das nächste Mal einer von meinen Computerspezis hier ist, dann gibbet da was anderes...


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, hier schon mal ein Bildchen von dem ersten Fisch...
Allein wegen der Färbung ist der Saibling ein toller Fisch!
Wächst halt nur ziemlich langsam ab.
Kriegen nicht so viel Beifutter, müssen sich ihr Freßchen selbst jagen!!!

http://img127.*ih.us/img127/7867/teicham230307010np4.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha sehr schönes bild. sach ich doch der kann#r


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, wat dauert das!!!#d 
Vielleicht liegts auch an meinem DSL, hab noch net umgebaut auf Festanschluß...
Bisher nur Wireless LAN! Schei*!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok, hier hab ich den nächsten am Band!
Ist aber verwackelt...
Wenn du mal in den Westerwald kommst, dann kannste mal live erleben, was son Kerlchen für ein Theater hält!!!:q 

http://img123.*ih.us/img123/729/teicham230307015io2.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch super #6 hab ich was an der linse oder wat iss doch nich verwackelt


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi hi, 1333 Posts!!!|supergri 

Hab erst gedacht wär wackelig, geht abba!!!
So, Plagen müssen weg, dann gibbet noch paar Pics.
Auch eins vom neuen Spaßgerät!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt nich 1334 

so bin dann mal wech bis morgen

greez
andy#h


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

echt geile pics dirk


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geile pics, wirklich schöne Fische...:g

andy hat mich bald eingeholt mit seinen posts:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ein Bildchen vom Einlauf und dem guten alten maroden Steg! Der kommt im Sommer neu und zwar richtig goil!!!
Hab mir da schon was ausgedenkt...

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/3021/teicham230307003tz7.jpg

Ein wie wild kämpfender Saibling

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/1053/teicham230307014ki5.jpg

Da gehts Richtung Mönch...

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/6844/teicham230307004rn2.jpg

Und hier ein Bild meiner neuen Traumkombo zum ultraleicht Spinnen!:l 

http://*ih.us
http://img384.*ih.us/img384/2973/teicham230307017hc2.jpg


Das wars für dieses Mal von meinem kleinen Teich.
Doch die Story geht weiter...

Lange Abende und angenehme Nächte ;-))

Greez Dirk


----------



## chris13 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönschön


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung begüße ich.
> 
> Wir machen keine Werbung für unser Bord.
> ( Weil wir "sehr persönlich" sind)
> ...



bitte hier keine diskussionen mehr über dieses thema .jeder weis worum es geht. habe keinen bock auf irgendwelche grundsatzdisskussionen in sachen dieses board jenes board.gutes board schlechtes board, gute menschen schlechte menschen.jeder kann für sich selber den weg finden.und sich ein bild direkt vor ort machen. 

danke

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na benny wat los garnich zum angeln bei dem schönen wetter?


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey Dirk das ist wirklich ein sehr schöner See wie groß ist der ungefähr?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Franky,

der ist ca. 8m breit und 50m lang! Vorne am Mönch etwa 2,5m tief...
Also ein richtig feiner Gumpen!:l 
Macht schon Spaß! Ist genau die richtige Größe für mich und meine Frau...:q 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männers 
ich werd denn ma bei vadder fahren ein wenig zu seinem feiertag foris wittis und plattis in rauch hängen,mnam mnam das wird ein schmaus :vik:bin in den späten stunden nochmal hier.falls meine beine es noch zum rechner schaffen:q:q:q
@dirk denkst du an die übersetzung

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann viel spass andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,
komm gerade von konfi und es wartet noch ne ganz menge arbeit auf mich...#t

@ andy

na dann mal viel Spass und guten Appetit:m


----------



## BennyO (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ich verabschiede mich mal für eine Woche. Morgen früh geht e los nach Italien für eine Woche. Also bis denn




Gruß BEnny


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann schönen Urlaub!
Hast ja hoffentlich die kleine Reiserute in dein Köfferchen eingepackt?:q 
Natürlich auch den Fotoapparat...

Greez Dirk


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach was, davon wusste ich ja garnit.:q

ich wünsch viel Spass und sauf nicht zu viel
 fährste mit der Klasse oda wie?


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß in Italien.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin wieder aussem koma erwacht man war das anstrengend rucki zucki zimlich lustich,iss einfach nischt mehr gewohnt der andy.

@franky & jd  was iss bei eurem karpfenangriff rausgekommen?

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich mal für eine Woche. Morgen früh geht e los nach Italien für eine Woche. Also bis denn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie jetzt so kurzfristig mal eben für eine woche nach italien |kopfkrat

wo gehts denn hin?

na denn viel spaß

greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm wollte ja eigentlich heute los, aber mein schulprojekt macht mir nen strich durch die rechnung

Werde es wohl nächtes WE mal ausprobiern#6


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nun hab ich ein neues Bild ist vom See wo wir Angeln waren selbst hab ich keinen Karpfen fangen könne waren zu sechst und insgesammt wurden zwei Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schniekes bild

schade das du nix gefangen hast


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke danke tja kann man halt nichts machen hatten bescheidenen Wind. Der Wind hatte aber den Vorteil das ich meinen Jugendgruppen Leiter beim weitwerfen alt ausehen lassen konnte einmal quer über den See geworfen laut Google Earth 103,70m und dabei hab ich noch nicht mal voll durchgezogen und kann mit dem Blei noch 60gr. höher gehen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy,

Ist die PN jetzn bei dir angekommen???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk gestern war nichts angekommen jetz iss aber da dank dir.
gleich kommen noch ein paar bilder aussem rauch. mußt mir mal erzählen wie das mit dem einfügen funzt so wie du es machst.

reez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein paar bilderchen aussem rauch.

1. frischer fisch beim trocknen

2. meine alte tonne erfüllt ihre zwecke noch bei vaddern.

3. ersten foris sind goldig und meine schwester iss kamerascheu.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar, gar kein Thema mit dem Einfügen...

http://*ih.us/
anklicken

dann auf *Durchsuchen* gehen

gewünschtes Bild in deinem Computerarchiv auswählen und auf Öffnen gehen

dann wieder im *ih unter dem Auswahlbutton Durchsuchen steht irgendwo _resize image_

hier kannste dann die Größe des Bildes erstellen

du wählst aus: 640*480 (for message boards)

dann drückst du den Button *host it!*

Jetzt dauert das ne Weile (je nach Internetverbindung) das hier ist der nervige Teil bei mir|uhoh: 

und

...

*ih hat dein Bild komprimiert!!!

Das zeigt er dir jetzt in nem kleinen Sichtfenster an!

Da eben sind jede Menge vollgeschriebene Zeilen!!!

Du klickst die erste Zeile mit der *linken* Maustaste an.
Dann wird diese blau!
Jetzt kannste das Blaue mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und kopieren...

Das ganze fügst du dann in unserem weltberühmten AB Post an deiner gewünschten Stelle ein.
Keine Angst, wenn du erst mal kein Bild siehst, sondern nur ne Zahlen und Buchstabenreihe siehst! Paßt scho!!!|supergri 
Dann geh auf Vorschau und du siehst das Bild in seiner vollen Pracht!


Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah ja werd ich gleich ma testen.
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm da bekomm ich auch appetit,:l nach son nem ka** tag|gr:


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nicht schlecht andy sehen sehr lecker aus die Fische


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so denn testen wir ma

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/5262/jd100004ez8.jpg
nu guckst du geht ja

ich glaub da hab ich schon ein wenig feuerwasser in mir :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und immer mit Räucherstäbchen im Mundwinkel|uhoh:#d


----------



## chris13 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend


----------



## chris13 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles fit?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joah endlich schule fertig:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## chris13 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@jd  sage mal...haste msn?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jups udn schwups:

philipp.moe@hotmail.de


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habe schon kopfschmerzen von dem ganzen gedudel, deshalb geh ich jetzt in die hai

gute nacht euch allen, bis morgen#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jäger 

wieder im lande ?

greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy...wann bistn du nochma in Berlin?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendwann im nächsten monat hab noch kein festen termin stehen noch in verhandlung mit dem lieferanten wegen material.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Na klar.War ein cooles Weekend. 
Schöne Beute gemacht. Drei MeFos aus der Wasser gezogen .Hier war ja was los im Board,musste erst mal lesen,
und dann wurde ich entdeckt

Morgen wieder auf Arbeit? Hast Deine Erkältung auskoriert??

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
du zu später stund.
morgen früh bin ich wieder hier.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> Na klar.War ein cooles Weekend.
> Schöne Beute gemacht. Drei MeFos aus der Wasser gezogen .Hier war ja was los im Board,musste erst mal lesen,
> ...



petri petri petri :vik:

jau bin wieder voll einsatzbereit man war das ne schwere zeit|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..zurück von nichts..der Wind der heute eingeschlafen ist hat uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. 
Gestern sah es leider noch nicht nach so genialem Wetter aus,
17grad und kaum Wind, also hatten wir die Sache auf Eis gelegt und Heute bin ich zuspät aufgewacht um noch los zu fahren


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> du zu später stund.
> morgen früh bin ich wieder hier.
> greez
> andy


 
Ich hab Urlaub, 1 fette Woche lang :vik:  :vik: 
also diese Woche kein Früh-Schnack für mich, eher endlich mal Auschschlaf-Schlaf |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ..zurück von nichts..der Wind der heute eingeschlafen ist hat uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
> Gestern sah es leider noch nicht nach so genialem Wetter aus,
> 17grad und kaum Wind, also hatten wir die Sache auf Eis gelegt und Heute bin ich zuspät aufgewacht um noch los zu fahren



mensch du machst aber auch immer sachen naja dann eben nächstes we soll ja schick bleiben,ich muß nächstes we bei schwiegereltern renovieren#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub, 1 fette Woche lang :vik:  :vik:
> also diese Woche kein Früh-Schnack für mich, eher endlich mal Auschschlaf-Schlaf |rolleyes



ne ganze woche angeln der hats gut|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!! 

Wieso schwere Zeit???
Hat die Erkältung Dir so schwer getan ??


:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ne ganze woche angeln der hats gut|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

sicher.. |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> Na klar.War ein cooles Weekend.
> Schöne Beute gemacht. Drei MeFos aus der Wasser gezogen .
> ...


 

wo bist Du gewesen? Lübecker Bucht?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> Wieso schwere Zeit???
> Hat die Erkältung Dir so schwer getan ??
> ...



jupp erkältung sollte verboten werden :q

du hast die 111 gemacht


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich muss noch drei Wochen ran,dann Drei Wochen nichts Bahn.
Davon eine herrliche Forellenjagen in Dänemark,in den Ptu and Teak Seen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Ich muss noch drei Wochen ran,dann Drei Wochen nichts Bahn.
> Davon eine herrliche Forellenjagen in Dänemark,in den Ptu and Teak Seen.


dat gibbet fisch|uhoh:


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> wo bist Du gewesen? Lübecker Bucht?




Ich war oben auf Fehmarn mein Unwesen treiben,da wo nicht so viel Wind war , Flügger Ecke.|rolleyes

War Cool das Wetter.

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dat gibbet fisch|uhoh:



Na klar hoffen wir alle.
:vik:Schöne Dänische Forellen:vik:

Bin tierisch heiß auf die Jagd:q:q:q:q:q


:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:c so daiwa interline ist weg für 178 + versand das war mir dann doch zu fett,also warten bis die nächste da iss
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Ich war oben auf Fehmarn mein Unwesen treiben,da wo nicht so viel Wind war , Flügger Ecke.|rolleyes
> 
> War Cool das Wetter.
> 
> :gder Jäger:g


 
Ich dreh durch #q  #q  #q  wir wollten in Lehmkenhafen/Fehmarn slippen, weil windgeschützt, aber da gabs probleme #q  #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :c so daiwa interline ist weg für 178 + versand das war mir dann doch zu fett


 

Das ist echt ein bischen heftig #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oho jetzt wirds voll dirk iss eben auch noch gekommen #6


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp erkältung sollte verboten werden :q
> 
> du hast die 111 gemacht




Klär mich mal auf für die 111 . Was meinst Du damit ??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein bischen heftig #d



dachte ich mir auch so 150 +vers hätte ich mir noch gefallen lassen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf für die 111 . Was meinst Du damit ??





111 seiten in diesem thema


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :c so daiwa interline ist weg für 178 + versand das war mir dann doch zu fett,also warten bis die nächste da iss
> greez
> andy


 

Schade, so'n Mist!|gr: 
Die hätt ich auch gern mal begrabbelt...:q 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schnapszahl :#2:#g:#2: dat wird nich billig :vik:


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich dreh durch #q  #q  #q  wir wollten in Lehmkenhafen/Fehmarn slippen, weil windgeschützt, aber da gabs probleme #q  #q



Musste auch suchen bei dem Wind,wollte gegen Wind ins Wasser war einbisschen zu ungemütlich.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Schade, so'n Mist!|gr:
> Die hätt ich auch gern mal begrabbelt...:q
> 
> Greez



frag mich ma aber irgendwann hab ich eine oder zwei  oder oder oder:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geil alle da!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6
...und ich muß gleich wieder weg, aber egal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Geil alle da!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6
> ...und ich muß gleich wieder weg, aber egal



jau iss selten da


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schnapszahl :#2:#g:#2: dat wird nich billig :vik:




#hMeinst bestimmt wegen der Seitenzahl!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber zum Glück trink ich keinen Alkohol.

Lieber nen Tee


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Musste auch suchen bei dem Wind,wollte gegen Wind ins Wasser war einbisschen zu ungemütlich.


 

War nicht so gutes Wetter oder wie? wie war der Wellengang?


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui, hier is heut Abend ja echt was los!!!
Hab eben nur so beim Lesen geantwortet...
Ihr schreibt ja schneller als der Schall!!! 

Nabend auch an alle einfachso Mitleser...#h und nix Schreiber|rolleyes !!!

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> #hMeinst bestimmt wegen der Seitenzahl!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Aber zum Glück trink ich keinen Alkohol.
> 
> Lieber nen Tee


 

einer mehr in der "Tee-Fraktion" :#2: |schild-g das paßt :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> #hMeinst bestimmt wegen der Seitenzahl!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Aber zum Glück trink ich keinen Alkohol.
> 
> Lieber nen Tee



genau hatte ich eine seite vorher schon geschrieben aber wo ich fertich war standen hier schonwieder die ersten auf 112 

wie du trinkst kein alkohol aber wir dann bring wenigstens den tee mit den rum haben wir sowieso inner tasche:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> einer mehr in der "Tee-Fraktion" :#2: |schild-g das paßt :vik:



watten mit dir jetzt los häää #d


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boah, Gott sei Dank ist der Kindergeburtstag heut gut und unstressig rumgegangen...:vik: 
Der Nächste ist erst wieder im Juli! Sehr gut!!!
Erkältung hat sich bei mir auch gut gemacht.
Indianerhäuptling hat viel gute Heilkräuter inhaliert!!!:q 
Das hilft und macht gute Laune...#6


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> War nicht so gutes Wetter oder wie? wie war der Wellengang?



Da wo der Wind kam war gefährlich wollte nicht schon badeb gehn. Und das Wetterchen  stimmte:q:q:q

Da bin ich lieber rum gefahren wollte den Wind im Rücken haben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Boah, Gott sei Dank ist der Kindergeburtstag heut gut und unstressig rumgegangen...:vik:
> 
> Indianerhäuptling hat viel gute Heilkräuter inhaliert!!!:q
> Das hilft und macht gute Laune...#6



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:​


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lieber nen Tee 

Trink ich auch ganz gerne, aber wie schon die Toten Hosen singen: *Kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung!!! :q *


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Lieber nen Tee
> 
> Trink ich auch ganz gerne, aber wie schon die Toten Hosen singen: *Kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung!!! :q *



so iss es :vik:


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Boah, Gott sei Dank ist der Kindergeburtstag heut gut und unstressig rumgegangen...:vik:
> Der Nächste ist erst wieder im Juli! Sehr gut!!!
> Erkältung hat sich bei mir auch gut gemacht.
> Indianerhäuptling hat viel gute Heilkräuter inhaliert!!!:q
> Das hilft und macht gute Laune...#6



Wat würn Glück,dann  kannste ja endlich wieder normal angeln gehen. Ja JA die alten guten Heilkräuter.#6
:g der Jäger:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LEUTE NOCH 19 TAGE, DANN GEHTS LOS

Ich war Gestern noch mal schnell in Laboe, hauerha einige konnten nicht mehr gerade laufen #g wir saßen auf ner Bank und der Zoll direkt neben uns im Auto, einer von den Säufern ist denen nur ganz knapp an der Stoßstange vorbei, die haben vlt augen gemacht |director: naja mit den Fängen sah es auch recht übel aus, aber ist draußen wohl auch nicht so gemütlich gewesen, viel :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> LEUTE NOCH 19 TAGE, DANN GEHTS LOS
> 
> Ich war Gestern noch mal schnell in Laboe, hauerha einige konnten nicht mehr gerade laufen #g wir saßen auf ner Bank und der Zoll direkt neben uns im Auto, einer von den Säufern ist denen nur ganz knapp an der Stoßstange vorbei, die haben vlt augen gemacht |director: naja mit den Fängen sah es auch recht übel aus, aber ist draußen wohl auch nicht so gemütlich gewesen, viel :v



ja ja durst iss schlimmer als heimweh :q

wismar war gestern alles wat ne schraube hat drinne so meine info


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy,

wo ich deine Räucherbilder gesehen hab, ist mir auch das Wasser im Mund zusammen gelaufen!
Werd nächstes Wochenende auch ein paar Fischlies in den Rauch hängen...

Klappt echt gut mit dem Shack, nä???
Wie lang dauerts bei dir bis die Pics da sind?


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> einer mehr in der "Tee-Fraktion" :#2: |schild-g das paßt :vik:


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> watten mit dir jetzt los häää #d


 


Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Lieber nen Tee
> 
> Trink ich auch ganz gerne, aber wie schon die Toten Hosen singen: *Kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung!!! :q *


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> so iss es :vik:


 


der Jäger schrieb:


> Wat würn Glück,dann kannste ja endlich wieder normal angeln gehen. Ja JA die alten guten Heilkräuter.#6
> :g der Jäger:g


 
das sagt doch alles, alles verkappte ## "Drogenfahnder" |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> @ Andy,
> 
> wo ich deine Räucherbilder gesehen hab, ist mir auch das Wasser im Mund zusammen gelaufen!
> Werd nächstes Wochenende auch ein paar Fischlies in den Rauch hängen...
> ...



c.a. 1 min dann kann ich kopieren

so werd erstmal schnell mit wauwies raus.


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du Andy wenn Dir PfefferminzTee mit Rum schmeckt !!!!!!!!

 Mir schmeckst eben ohne Alkohol besser,bin bis jetzt ohne ausgekommen.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Net 19 Tage, sondern nur noch bissl mehr als 2 Wochen!!!!:q 
Ich bin soooooooo mega Ostseegierig!!!
Vorfreude steigt jede Sekunde....|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> @ Andy,
> 
> wo ich deine Räucherbilder gesehen hab, ist mir auch das Wasser im Mund zusammen gelaufen!
> Werd nächstes Wochenende auch ein paar Fischlies in den Rauch hängen...
> ...


 

Ich hät' jetzt auch so gerne ein bischen Räucher Hering  :c 

Scheiß Wettervorhersage, echt kein verlaß auf die Jungs :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> das sagt doch alles, alles verkappte ## "Drogenfahnder" |supergri



einhobby kann eben nich reichen.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> c.a. 1 min dann kann ich kopieren
> 
> so werd erstmal schnell mit wauwies raus.


 

Weißer Mann hat schnelle Leitung!!!#r 

Vielleicht sollte ich ma umbauen auf Festanschluß!!!|uhoh: |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> einhobby kann eben nich reichen.:vik:


 

|muahah:  |good: |muahah:


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> das sagt doch alles, alles verkappte ## "Drogenfahnder" |supergri



Wieso?? #d#d#d#d#d 

Ich nichts Drogenfahnder,ich Jäger .:vik:  

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Weißer Mann hat schnelle Leitung!!!#r
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich ma umbauen auf Festanschluß!!!|uhoh: |rolleyes


 

Ich hab diese probleme auch nicht, bei ner 6000 Leitung #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> das sagt doch alles, alles verkappte ## "Drogenfahnder" |supergri


 
|director: Zugriff, Zugriff!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Wieso?? #d#d#d#d#d
> 
> Ich nichts Drogenfahnder,ich Jäger .:vik:
> 
> :gder Jäger:g


 
und wo sind Jäger unterwegs #d  .... im grünen #6  |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke!!!|muahah: 




DorschChris schrieb:


> und wo sind Jäger unterwegs #d .... im grünen #6 |supergri


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> und wo sind Jäger unterwegs #d  .... im grünen #6  |supergri



Im Wasser oder am Wasser,ebenhalt wo es nach den jagdbarem Fisch.|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> |muahah: Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke!!!|muahah:


 
wie Dumme #c  ähhh mmmmh das möchte ich jetzt aber nochmal Diskutieren |uhoh:    ##  :q :q :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Du Andy wenn Dir PfefferminzTee mit Rum schmeckt !!!!!!!!
> 
> Mir schmeckst eben ohne Alkohol besser,bin bis jetzt ohne ausgekommen.:vik:



na klar iss doch nur ein genußmittel aber in gemütlicher runde trink ich ganz gerne mal einen kurzen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Im Wasser oder am Wasser,ebenhalt wo es nach den jagdbarem Fisch.|jump:


 

ja ne schon klar #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich hab diese probleme auch nicht, bei ner 6000 Leitung #6


 
Ich hab hier im tiefen Westwood Forest leider nur das 3000er Netz, aber im Sommer soll's besser werden...

Kriegen dann auch angeblich Farbfernsehen und etwas was sich Telefon nennt!#c 
Modernen Kram eben!!!


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> |muahah: Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke!!!|muahah:




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:Eben der schnellere gewinnt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich hab hier im tiefen Westwood Forest leider nur das 3000er Netz, aber im Sommer soll's besser werden...
> 
> Kriegen dann auch angeblich Farbfernsehen und etwas was sich Telefon nennt!#c
> Modernen Kram eben!!!


 
|muahah:  3000er, aber fließend warmes Wasser habt Ihr schon ? :vik:


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich hab hier im tiefen Westwood Forest leider nur das 3000er Netz, aber im Sommer soll's besser werden...
> 
> Kriegen dann auch angeblich Farbfernsehen und etwas was sich Telefon nennt!#c
> Modernen Kram eben!!!



Hier bei mir hab nur ne 2000er.Und mir reicht das.

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |muahah:  3000er, aber fließend warmes Wasser habt Ihr schon ? :vik:



jetzt weis ich endlich wo die rauchzeichen herkommen |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:Eben der schnellere gewinnt.


 
Wie??? Das versteht der digge blonde Mann jetzt wieder nich!!!#d  |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meine mit 6000 iss i.o wollte ne 16000er kommt aber später


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Hier bei mir hab nur ne 2000er.Und mir reicht das.
> 
> :gder Jäger:g


 
|pftroest:     nein ich mach doch nur Spaß



andy0209 schrieb:


> jetzt weis ich endlich wo die rauchzeichen herkommen |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 

|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |muahah: 3000er, aber fließend warmes Wasser habt Ihr schon ? :vik:


 
Im Haus? Fließendes Wasser!!!

Geht so was???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heißt dat nich du bisst der zwei dumme und ich der gedanke|uhoh:


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na klar iss doch nur ein genußmittel aber in gemütlicher runde trink ich ganz gerne mal einen kurzen.



Hab nichts dagegen,kann auch mehr sein als ein kurzen.
Wenn man einen klönt dauer ebenhalt länger.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich bin den weg

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Hab nichts dagegen,kann auch mehr sein als ein kurzen.
> Wenn man einen klönt dauer ebenhalt länger.



richtichhhh


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> so ich bin den weg
> 
> Gruß Chris


wird auch zeit :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wird auch zeit :q:q:q



nanu keine antwort :q

bis denne chris |pftroest:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> heißt dat nich du bisst der zwei dumme und ich der gedanke|uhoh:


 
Hm, das müßte man jetzt mal ausphíllosofieren Mann, (ich weiß net obs richtig geschrieben ist, aber hört sich doch gut an|rolleyes )!!!
Das mit dem Gedanken sein, dass mußte mir am 14.ten ma vormachen!
Bin auf dein Gesicht dabei gespannt!!! LOL


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> so ich bin den weg
> 
> Gruß Chris



Und Tschüß.

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Und Tschüß.
> 
> :gder Jäger:g



bis denne


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was gibst den am 14.den?? 
Hab meinen Neuen Dienstplan und hab da frei bis jetzt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hm, das müßte man jetzt mal ausphíllosofieren Mann, (ich weiß net obs richtig geschrieben ist, aber hört sich doch gut an|rolleyes )!!!
> Das mit dem Gedanken sein, dass mußte mir am 14.ten ma vormachen!
> Bin auf dein Gesicht dabei gespannt!!! LOL



;+;+;+ wie jetzt hör auf du machst mir angst |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Männers, ich wünsch euch auch eine gute Nacht und angenehme Träume!!!
Egal ob von dicken Fischen oder von zwei- oder mehrbeinigen Angelutensilien!!! 

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Was gibst den am 14.den??
> Hab meinen Neuen Dienstplan und hab da frei bis jetzt.



ms langeland bisschen rumpilken .komm mit!!!! wird lustich


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ;+;+;+ wie jetzt hör auf du machst mir angst |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

Gut!!!|evil: 
Wenigstens einer, der vor mir Angst hat!!! Grrrr, bin ein Löwe!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Männers, ich wünsch euch auch eine gute Nacht und angenehme Träume!!!
> Egal ob von dicken Fischen oder von zwei- oder mehrbeinigen Angelutensilien!!!
> 
> Greez Dirk



#h#h#h#h#h#h#h​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Gut!!!|evil:
> Wenigstens einer, der vor mir Angst hat!!! Grrrr, bin ein Löwe!!!


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:​


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ms langeland bisschen rumpilken .komm mit!!!! wird lustich



Pilken #d
Bin dafür nicht ausgerüstet #d
Und weiß auch garnicht ob ich so Seefest bin beispiel::v
Trotzdem Danke für die gut gemeinte Einladung#6
Vielleicht trifft man sich woanders


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Den Nachtschwärmer Dirk/Liz eine angenehme

#h |gutenach|gaehn:|schlafen|schlaf:

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Pilken #d
> Bin dafür nicht ausgerüstet #d
> Und weiß auch garnicht ob ich so Seefest bin beispiel::v
> Trotzdem Danke für die gut gemeinte Einladung#6
> Vielleicht trifft man sich woanders


ach seefest sind wir alle nich .seefest gibt es nich kann jeden von uns erwischen aber dafür hat andy immer tabletten mit .hast keine rute bis 120gr ? oder 80 reicht in den meisten fällen auch.vorfächer und pilker gibbet in jedem laden ansonsten hab ich immer um die 150 stück am mann. los gib dir ein ruck.
greez andy


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Überleg ich mir nochmal

Muss nochmal schauen was jetzt wegen dem Haus so noch alles schief läuft.Gib Ärger mit dem Ämter|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:

Aber sage noch rechtzeitig bescheid,versprochen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar
so ich bin dann mal auch verschwunden um 5 iss die nacht zu ende 

denn bis morgen#h#h#h#h

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (25. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Nacht|gutenach

Hab morgen Wieder Nachtschicht,und weiß noch nicht mit morgen früh,aber bin Dienstag früher da als Ihr

|gaehn:|schlaf:|schlafen

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|jump:*19 Tage ,456 Std ,27360 Min ,1641600 Sek* |jump:



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:​


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So wieder zurück :m 
War ein sehr geiler Urlaub mit ordentlich Spaß, sehr netten Leuten, geilem Wetter und beschissenem Wind |krach: 

Konnten an keinen guten Stellen vernünftig fischen. Sonntag haben wir dann ne fischbare Stelle gefunden.
Da wurde dann auch der einzige Fisch in den 3 Tagen mit 5 Leuten gefangen |supergri 
Der hat aber ordentlich cm aufs Maßband gebracht :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hej Fynn!!!
Freut mich das der Urlaub gut war...#6

Na rück raus, wie lang, wie schwer?
Wer hat'n ans Band bekommen?
Foddos!!!!|supergri

Greez Dirk


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

ich habe den ans Band bekommen |rolleyes 
76cm :m  Wie schwer? #c 
War aber relativ schlank, war auch kein Heringsfresser. Hatte nur Shrimps und Garnelen im Magen.
Aber komischerweise kein typischer Absteiger....|kopfkrat 
Naja gerade in DK gibts ja auch den ein oder anderen schlanken MeFostamm


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, Alter!!!

Lob und Anerkennung!!!
Ein digges *PETRY!!!* Klasse Fisch!!!
Ich komm ja aus dem Staunen kaum raus, bei deinen Angelkünsten...
Da kann mer ja jedes Mal praktisch von vorne weg schon Glückwünsche zum Fang aussprechen!:q
Abba noch mal: Very, very nice fish! Good job, guy!!!

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Dirk |rolleyes 

...war übrigends auch auf Fliege :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur Fynn,

auf dem nächsten Fangbild kannste ruhig mal grinsen!!!
Ist bei so nem Fisch erlaubt...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn
 auch von mir einen glückwunsch hast nen goldiges händchen weiter so#6

greez
andy

so geh jetzt erstma schwimmen


----------



## MiCo (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Fynn,

wenigstens haste nen Platz gefunden wo man fischen konnte. Hab mir Sonntag die Hacken abgelaufen und überall nur diese Sandbrühe vorgefunden.

Hab jetzt 2 Wochen frei und bekomm hier schon die Krise, wenn ich die Windvorhersage für die Woche sehe. Gib mal Bescheid, ob man bei dir in der Bucht fischen kann. Hast doch Ferien und bist bestimmt los die Tage, oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na leutz wirds wieder voll ???? :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Fynn 
lecker MeFo die Du da gezogen hast #6 #6 #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Micha

meld dich mal "drüben" per PN


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leudde, schnieke Mefo hast da gefangen Fynn dickes petri#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin leudde, schnieke Mefo hast da gefangen Fynn dickes petri#6



sach ma wat issen dat eigendlich fürn verpenntes bild haste keins mit'n fisch oder einer großbrüstiger nixe :q:q:q:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sach nur gammeln auf´m strand buddel in der hand, sonne auf dem bauch so will ich´s haben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ chris


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

dat mußte jetzt ma sein.​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich sach nur gammeln auf´m strand buddel in der hand, sonne auf dem bauch so will ich´s haben



na so wie dat aussieht haste den bauch aber aufem sand .mußte aufpassen das dein hintern nich als fahradständer benutzt wird |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin micha
könntest ja mal ein bissel länger bleiben jedesmal wenn ich geantwortet hab biste wieder ausgelogt.

ja heino kann mit.

greez andy


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen Leute
schöne Mefo fynn petri !


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey JD 
echt geiles Bild hat ewig gedauert bis ich erkannt habe was das ist :vik: |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey chris nu bin ich aber schlau |uhoh:

pn iss angekommen aber der text leider nich |gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*18 Tage noch *:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## micha_2 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy sehr gut. du beutow is dicht. der hat die seuche drin. veterienäramt hat zu geschlagen. muss wasser ablassen, entschlammen u kalken. wer weiß ob er noch mal aufmacht.
chris sach mal kommst du irgendwie zu fishermanns partner am we? die verkaufen bekley powerbait für1,35euro das glas. 12stück pro mann. 
so werd jetzt ins bett,muss mich ausruhen, damit ich morgen auf der forelle auch alle dorsche hoch pumpen kann


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin franki
und was geht heute wieder angeln gewesen oder habt ihr noch keine ferien


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy sehr gut. du beutow is dicht. der hat die seuche drin. veterienäramt hat zu geschlagen. muss wasser ablassen, entschlammen u kalken. wer weiß ob er noch mal aufmacht.
> chris sach mal kommst du irgendwie zu fishermanns partner am we? die verkaufen bekley powerbait für1,35euro das glas. 12stück pro mann.
> so werd jetzt ins bett,muss mich ausruhen, damit ich morgen auf der forelle auch alle dorsche hoch pumpen kann



das wurde aber auch zeit hat lange genug gedauert mit ihrem seuchentümpel. wie forelle ?????


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey chris nu bin ich aber schlau |uhoh:
> 
> pn iss angekommen aber der text leider nich |gr:


 

Sorry aber den Text kann ich nicht nichmal aufsetzten :c  bei mir iss der auch nicht mehr da !

ich erzähl Dir denn ganzen S****S am 14ten #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> .... wie forelle ?????


 

BALENO TAG auf der Forelle, den Micha hats getroffen #6 , der Chris geht wieder leer aus |gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Sorry aber den Text kann ich nicht nichmal aufsetzten :c  bei mir iss der auch nicht mehr da !
> 
> ich erzähl Dir denn ganzen S****S am 14ten #q



jup kann man sich auch besser den bauch festhalten vor lachen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> BALENO TAG auf der Forelle, den Micha hats getroffen #6 , der Chris geht wieder leer aus |gr:



achso ich dachte schon er will wieder heimlich rumpilken hatte ich doch schonwieder vergessen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> chris sach mal kommst du irgendwie zu fishermanns partner am we? die verkaufen bekley powerbait für1,35euro das glas. 12stück pro mann.
> so werd jetzt ins bett,muss mich ausruhen, damit ich morgen auf der forelle auch alle dorsche hoch pumpen kann


 

ne, aber Du kommst in Kiel an einem Fischermanns Partner vorbei, guck mal nach, in Kiel ist ein neuer FP im Gewerbegebiet(ich glaub Raisdorf)

Viel Spaß bei Berhardt und gut Fisch #6  

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jup kann man sich auch besser den bauch festhalten vor lachen :vik:


 
vorher müßen wir erstmal ein paar kleine nehmen #g sonst verkrampfen wir vor Lachen und können nicht mehr #:  
:vik:  :vik:  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> vorher müßen wir erstmal ein paar kleine nehmen #g sonst verkrampfen wir vor Lachen und können nicht mehr #:
> :vik:  :vik:  :vik:



die iss aber wieder sowas von gut die idee ,dat machen wa:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach ma fynn haste ein haken im daumen oder warum tippelste nich mehr auf der tastatur rum ????????????:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin immer noch so übel gelaunt wegen Sonntag :e

So ein shit nächstes Wochenende Hochzeitsstreß und dann wird das schon wieder knapp für eine zwischentour, aber ich komm noch vor dem 14ten ans Meer, sonst dreh ich durch  |splat:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ruhig brauner dat wird schon :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin gleich wieder da ##


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ich bin gleich wieder da ##



genau entspann dich ma :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ruhig brauner dat wird schon :q:q:q:q


 

wenn Du wüßtest, ich bin so heiß :e :e das ich meine Kleine die letzen 2 Wochenenden nach Laboe geschleppt hab :q  natürlich nur zum gucken   Angel lag natürlich im Kofferraum   aber ich hab das nicht eingesehen, wegen keinem Hering mich da in die Kälte zu stellen


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> genau entspann dich ma :q:q:q


 
kurz mal ne runde zocken :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> wenn Du wüßtest, ich bin so heiß :e :e das ich meine Kleine die letzen 2 Wochenenden nach Laboe geschleppt hab :q  natürlich nur zum gucken   Angel lag natürlich im Kofferraum   aber ich hab das nicht eingesehen, wegen keinem Hering mich da in die Kälte zu stellen




man das wäre ins auge gegangen .wenn du alleine angefangen hättest nimm nächstmal 2 ruten mit,vlt bekommt sie geschmack.
#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> kurz mal ne runde zocken :q




janz jenau zocken .du siehst schon so aus ##


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nönö Andy...nix im Daumen  Musste erstmal Bericht schreiben usw ... :q 

@Chris
dat iss Askari. FP ist in Flense neu....


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy wenn du mich mit franki meinst nein leider nicht muss noch die Woche dann hab ich zwei wochen break und geh die forellies ärgern.


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und leute ist das Foto jetzt besser als H.P Baxxter


----------



## chris13 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa is besser


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast ja auch kein Ava Chris?!  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> andy wenn du mich mit franki meinst nein leider nicht muss noch die Woche dann hab ich zwei wochen break und geh die forellies ärgern.



ups fehlerteufel:r sorry


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nönö Andy...nix im Daumen  Musste erstmal Bericht schreiben usw ... :q
> 
> @Chris
> dat iss Askari. FP ist in Flense neu....



wat haste denn fürn bericht geschrieben ?übern danske urlaub ?
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

macht nichts kann passieren andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man man hab gerade mal wieder biker boyz gesehen könnte das heulen kriegen das ich vor 3 jahren aufgegeben habe. am liebsten würde ich morgen sofort zum susihändler flitzen.der teer iss ja schon einigermaßen warm.:g


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber doch keine susi oder was für ein model solls den sein?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

weißt du nich wer susi iss


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denke doch mal suzuki sorry falsche formulierung meinte naturlich was für ne susi.

hab mir gerade den bericht Norge - Bosnia angeschaut is ja übel was da beim Fußball alles spassiert


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich denke doch mal suzuki sorry falsche formulierung meinte naturlich was für ne susi.
> 
> hab mir gerade den bericht Norge - Bosnia angeschaut is ja übel was da beim Fußball alles spassiert



fußball watten das. iss ja furchtbar .
jupp suzuki gsx-r 750


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ja schon nicht schlecht ich tendiere aber dann doch zu Yamaha


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was für ne Susi?
Lol :q  Auch mal ne nette Formulierung  

Ne GSX-R ist schon nen heißes Gerät 
Würde mir auch gut stehen glaub ich :g :q 

Jop war nen Fangbericht zur Forelle...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> na ja schon nicht schlecht ich tendiere aber dann doch zu Yamaha


r1 goiles spaßbike hatte ich mal geliehen bissig ohne ende und viel zu leicht.


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja satte 180PS dann noch ein bischen dran rumgebastel Racekit noch etwas leichter und ein paar Pferdchen mehr und fertig.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop war nen Fangbericht zur Forelle...



wo steckt der hab nichts gefunden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> tja satte 180PS dann noch ein bischen dran rumgebastel Racekit noch etwas leichter und ein paar Pferdchen mehr und fertig.



vergiss es bekommste nich unter kontrolle. da mußte wohl noch paar kilo zulegen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin dann mal wech frau hat feierabend.
bis morgen

greez
andy  |wavey:


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy was hälst du als susi freund davon
1. Suzuki GSXR K4 Turbo 350PS
2. Suzuki Hayabusa Turbo 445PS


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy

ist auch nicht im AB zu finden...Dafür gibts andere Foren  
Sosnt guck mal im Forum der größten europäischen Angelzeitschrift :q  Da solltest du im Meerforellenteil fündig werden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm auch nichts gefunden bin ich zu blöd ????
schmeiß ma nen link her.kann auch per pn
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Andy was hälst du als susi freund davon
> 1. Suzuki GSXR K4 Turbo 350PS
> 2. Suzuki Hayabusa Turbo 445PS




völlig überzogen da hört der spaß auf.

sei mal ehrlich wenn du in jedem gang damit kämpfst das das vorderrad den kontakt zum asphalt nich verliert,macht die ganze sache doch keinen spaß mehr. aber fahr erstmal etwas größeres dann wirst du dich erschrecken was da für kräfte herschen. und das ohne tuning. muß schon alles einigermaßen kontrollierbar bleiben.

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! 

Moin Andy,bis noch da ???? Oder schon auf Arbeit ?????

Hab endlich Feierabend,|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
Schlechte Nachricht für den 14,den   , hab Dienst|gr:

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## Franky D (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da geb ich dir vollkommen recht andy erst mal klein anfangen weil direckt ein großes Bike ohne jegliche erfahrung wäre total übertrieben. Die Hayabusa zieht bei 330kmh noch so stark das das Vorderrad kommen würde aber das ist wirklich total überzogen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Franky,
na hat ja gefunzt mit nem Avatarbild...#6

Sach mal, haste denn schon Moppederfahrung?
Haste schon mal nen Bock gefahren der offen ist, also >100PS!!!
Wenn nicht, dann fang lieber bissl kleiner an...
Ne 600er Irgendwas tuts die erste Saison auch!
Es haben sich schon zu viele die Krotze eingefahren, die sich direkt auf'n Monster gesetzt haben!
Außerdem ist ab 280 Km/h das Fahren alles andere als angenehm!
Auf der Autobahn eh kaum noch zu realisieren, wenn dann empfehl ich dir auf die Rennpiste zu gehen!
Da ist auch ungefährlicher für dich, wenn du wirklich nen Abflug machst... Kiesbett!!!

Allerdings muss ich Andy Recht geben, bei dem Wetterchen ohne Bock dazustehen und alle anderen fahren zu sehen ist schon brutal.
Hab meine GSX R auch vor sechs Jahren schweren Herzens weggegeben!
Aber nächste Saison gibbet wieder irgend nen Feuerstuhl...
Entweder ne Susi, ne Kawa, ne Yamaha oder ne Aprillia!
Mal schauen, was zum Ende dieser Saison im Angebot ist!:q

Greez Dirk


----------



## Franky D (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee Dirk war nur als Thema mit andy aufgeschlagen will auch fürs erste mal keine Maschiene fahr erstmal was mit 4reifen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo wo seid ihr alle.

habe neuigkeiten :vik: hofft ma alle das samstag goiles wetter iss denn dann jage ich mit boot über die ostsee im schlepp  die mefowobbler  und noch ein bisschen pilken:vik: ein glück geht doch nochmal los vorm 14ten

man bin ich froh hab schon ne depriphase aber nu iss besser:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn 
goiler bericht sowas will ich auch mal sehen ,iss bestimmt verdammt selten oder?#6

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend,

wo steht denn der Bericht?#c 
Will auch lesen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wo steht denn der Bericht?#c
> Will auch lesen...:q[/quote
> ...


----------



## chris13 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo issen der bericht?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ fynn
> goiler bericht sowas will ich auch mal sehen ,iss bestimmt verdammt selten oder?#6
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Da kann ich dem ollen Andy nur zustimmen!!!
Das muss ja echt ein Anblick gewesen sein, die Dickschiffe im flachen Wasser zu sehen und dann erst keinen ans Band zu kriegen...|gr: 
Doch dann hat unser Fynn wirklich sauber zugeschlagen!!!
Erstklassig!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> ollen Andy




|kopfkrat|motz:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> wo issen der bericht?!



fragt ihr fynn bitte selbst hab von ihm ne pn erhalten möchte natürlich sein vertrauen nicht ausnutzen.
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten abend die herren,

wat läuft#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> guten abend die herren,
> 
> wat läuft#h




nabend auch du schläfst ja immernoch :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warum stellt fynn den bericht eigentlich nicht rein#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|motz:


 

Och Hase|pftroest: !!!
War doch nur en Späßchen... 
Ich werd am Sonntag Morgen auch an ein kleines schönes Flüßchen zum angeln fahren!!!
Bin deshalb etwas ausgelassen...|jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ich hab ebend den wetterbericht gelesen kriege schonwieder das :v windstärke 5 solls samstag geben .hoffendlich ändert sich das noch ein bischen.kann doch nich sein aber dann gehts aufen kutter dat sach ich dir ich fahre raus egal ob klein oder groß. schwiegereltern renovieren hat sich nehmlich samstag erledigt die ziehen um direkter blich auf den mittellandkanal.son glück dann hab ich wenigstens was zu tun wenn ich mit frauchenzum  pflicht we antreten muß :q:q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na ich hab ebend den wetterbericht gelesen kriege schonwieder das :v windstärke 5 solls samstag geben .hoffendlich ändert sich das noch ein bischen.kann doch nich sein aber dann gehts aufen kutter dat sach ich dir ich fahre raus egal ob klein oder groß. schwiegereltern renovieren hat sich nehmlich samstag erledigt die ziehen um direkter blich auf den mittellandkanal.son glück dann hab ich wenigstens was zu tun wenn ich mit frauchenzum pflicht we antreten muß :q:q:q:q
> 
> greez
> andy


 

|muahah: Hat doch auch wat, wenn de von der Terasse angeln kannst!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris

wat geht garnichts zu lesen von dir heute #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy 
wohin sollst den gehen?
ich geh auf jeden Fall auch vorher nochmal los zum Heringe fangen, wenn nötig stell ich mich in Kiel ans Ufer!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> 
> wat geht garnichts zu lesen von dir heute #c


 

URLAUB :vik:  war den ganzen Tag einkaufen |uhoh:   :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie ganzen tag einkaufen noch mehr angelsachen:q

wolln wohl boltenhagen raus ma gucken wo wir slippen können
aber irgendwo in der gegend wismar.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...noch mehr angelsachen:q
> 
> wolln wohl boltenhagen raus ma gucken wo wir slippen können
> aber irgendwo in der gegend wismar.


 

No keine Angelsachen dabei gewesen #6 

Ich werd wohl die Lübecker Bucht leeren


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann durchaus passieren das wir auch dort irgendwo sind fährste mit deinen  schwager dann können wir uns doch treffen


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Jungs wegen dem Bericht...
Ich will euch einfach mal die Seite von nem Angelkollegen ans Herz legen  
httttp://meerforellen.de.tl/News.htm?PHPSESSID=55e7aa83fddf594cd0f7e2f4d2c22492
(http richtig ändern)
Da stehts auch ganz oben...

@Phillip
im Meerforellenbereich wird hier in diesem Forum einfach zu viel ZERlabert, da habe ich keine Lust drauf....


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon was von Micha gehört vom Baleno-Tag ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> schon was von Micha gehört vom Baleno-Tag ?



noch nich wird wohl morgen ein fangbericht kommen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann durchaus passieren das wir auch dort irgendwo sind fährste mit deinen schwager dann können wir uns doch treffen


 

Iss nicht mein Schwager(ich weiß hatte ich geschrieben#d ) iss der Onkel meiner Süßen  

Ja treffen wäre nett, aber Freitag ist Hochzeit, Sa ist Brunch und Aufräumen angesagt   frühestens So kann ich los :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So Jungs wegen dem Bericht...
> Ich will euch einfach mal die Seite von nem Angelkollegen ans Herz legen
> httttp://meerforellen.de.tl/News.htm?PHPSESSID=55e7aa83fddf594cd0f7e2f4d2c22492
> (http richtig ändern)
> ...



dann hau es doch hier rein gehört ja mit zum meeresangeln.
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo Andy der Wind ist echt kagge...
Zusätzlich ist noch sone komische Braunalge abgestorben, dadurch ist überall kaffeebraunes Wasser :v 
Will doch Fische fangen :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Iss nicht mein Schwager(ich weiß hatte ich geschrieben#d ) iss der Onkel meiner Süßen
> 
> Ja treffen wäre nett, aber Freitag ist Hochzeit, Sa ist Brunch und Aufräumen angesagt   frühestens So kann ich los :r



schade schade wir fahren freitag abend los ,mein kumpel hat ein wohnwagen in boltenhagen und morgens gehts dann los aufs wasser wenn der wind stimmt.ansonsten kutter oder so


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> noch nich wird wohl morgen ein fangbericht kommen.


 

War Bombenwetter hier oben, die werden schon ihren Spaß gehabt haben, andererseits war`s da bestimmt übel voll #q  dann machts es dort keinen Spaß, finde ich, moderat gefüllt ist das schon OK aber voll ist zum :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo Andy der Wind ist echt kagge...
> Zusätzlich ist noch sone komische Braunalge abgestorben, dadurch ist überall kaffeebraunes Wasser :v
> Will doch Fische fangen :c



na ma gucken wenn der wind hin haut hab ich vlt auch glück am samstag beim schleppen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> War Bombenwetter hier oben, die werden schon ihren Spaß gehabt haben, andererseits war`s da bestimmt übel voll #q  dann machts es dort keinen Spaß, finde ich, moderat gefüllt ist das schon OK aber voll ist zum :v



naja der baleno anzug hauts wieder raus


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo wünsche dir viel Glück  
Ich werde mein Glück von der Landseite aus versuchen |rolleyes 

Hau jetzt ab....bis dann#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo wünsche dir viel Glück
> Ich werde mein Glück von der Landseite aus versuchen |rolleyes
> 
> Hau jetzt ab....bis dann#h




auf wiedertschüß#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch 17 tage  |laola: |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|jump: *noch 3 tage dann noch 14 tage|jump:*​


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@all Langeland-Am-14-04-Stürmer
Könnte mir bitte jeder mal sagen per PN, wieviele Wattis er für den 14ten benötigt! ich will die Jungs diesmal rechtzeitig bestellen! 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @all Langeland-Am-14-04-Stürmer
> Könnte mir bitte jeder mal sagen per PN, wieviele Wattis er für den 14ten benötigt! ich will die Jungs diesmal rechtzeitig bestellen!
> 
> Gruß Chris



wieviel brauchen wir denn ???? wieder 25 +1x ringler ???


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wieviel brauchen wir denn ???? wieder 25 +1x ringler ???


 
Sag mir mal bitte wieviele wir überhaupt werden :q  mein Neffe ist auch ein Naturköder-Freak   nich das der Shop da wieder keine mehr hat und wir die paar Würmchen mit den anderen Teilen müßen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Sag mir mal bitte wieviele wir überhaupt werden :q  mein Neffe ist auch ein Naturköder-Freak   nich das der Shop da wieder keine mehr hat und wir die paar Würmchen mit den anderen Teilen müßen



insgesamt werden wir 12 mann aber ich denke mal das nur dirk micha und wir welche brauchen der rest wird sich wohl dem alleinigen pilken widmen .dann brauchen wir dh du dein neffe und ich wohl um die 40 würmchen was ? und 20 ringler.was meinste sollte reichen
schik dirk mal ne pn


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> insgesamt werden wir 12 mann aber ich denke mal das nur dirk micha und wir welche brauchen der rest wird sich wohl dem alleinigen pilken widmen .dann brauchen wir dh du dein neffe und ich wohl um die 40 würmchen was ? und 20 ringler.was meinste sollte reichen
> schik dirk mal ne pn


 
Is ja keine große Sache, aber is doch echt ärgerlich sich da hin zustellen und zu hoffen das die :q Sch**ß Brandungsangler :q  noch ein paar Würmer übrig lassen  aber 40 +Ringler sind denke ich gut so #6 wenn Dirk noch welche will bring ich 50 +Ringler und gut, ich hoffe ja ehrlich gesagt das wir die Naturköder auf der Rückfahrt entlaßen können ohne sie benötigt zu haben :a #a :a|laola: :a  #a :a


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soweit kommt dat noch jeder wurm ein dorsch den rest auf pilker:vik:

so feierabend muß um 4 raus 
bis denne#h
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: |muahah:


bis denn |gutenach

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend männers 
du Fynn den bericht kann ich nicht finden wo muss ich den da auf der Seite klicken.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, Männers!

Ich nehm auch ne Portion Watties und ne Portion Seeringler!
Schlecht werden die nich bei uns...:q 
Notfalls wird der Rest an meine Forellen zu Haus verfüttert!
Dann werden die denken es ist Weihnachten!!!|kopfkrat |rolleyes 

Uah, ich kanns kaum noch abwarten, will auch vorher noch mal Seeluft schnappern!

Gut's Nächtly ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers 
ihr habts gut |schlafen alle noch und ich muß schon 5.15 los zur arbeit. weil heute iss nämlich früher dafür länger |uhoh: wünsch euch nen angenemen tach

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich nehme auch noch 15 Wattis, evtl kann man die ja mal in der Abdrift hinterher ziehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Fynn,

bist ja gar net auf der Jagd bei dem Wetterchen!|rolleyes
Was'n los???
Ich guck hier aus dem Büro und kanns kaum erwarten nach draußen zu kommen...|uhoh:
Aber ich muss noch ne Bedienungsanleitung fertig kriegen diese Woche! So'n Sch*iß!!!#q

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö heute nicht....nachher nochmal nach Kiel ein paar Fliegenruten werfen  
Mehr steht außer Hausaufgaben und so aber nicht an....

Scheiß Ostwind :r


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nö heute nicht....nachher nochmal nach Kiel ein paar Fliegenruten werfen
> Mehr steht außer Hausaufgaben und so aber nicht an....
> 
> Scheiß Ostwind :r



Hä, Fliegenruten werfen???;+
Das hört sich nach nem sauteuren Hobby an...|uhoh::q|uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...habe dir doch die gammelnden Ringe gezeigt  Deswegen kommt ne neue...


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...habe dir doch die gammelnden Ringe gezeigt  Deswegen kommt ne neue...



Ahhhh! Jetzt ja!!!:q

Recht haste!
So was darf so ne Rute nicht haben!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
75 Wattis, 2 x Ringler sind bestellt #6

Lieferung Freitag den 13ten, zur baldigen Verfütterung :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt ist es passiert...ich habe mich verliebt :l 

Die Scierra HM3 wird meine Neue |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na war ja nich viel los heute im trööt
werd dann mal wieder morgen iss wieder wer früher kommt kann länger bleiben :v

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Gruß an alle vom Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team!
Ihr seit voll im Gange wegen dem 14.den .

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> Gruß an alle vom Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team!
> Ihr seit voll im Gange wegen dem 14.den .
> ...



moin jäger wieder im lande warst doch wohl nich etwa so lange mit der lok unterwegs|supergri

jau der 14 rückt immer näher da muß man doch langsam planen aber zum glück jage ich samstag  schonmal mit'en boot los die ostsee unsicher machen die windprognosen sind ja zum glück besser geworden.
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!! 

Nö nur Montag auf Dienstag die Nacht und frei,hab im Garten gewühlt und ein wenig für Dänemark vorbereitet.Ah ja und das Auto Frühlingsfit gemacht.Wär gern mit gekommen am 14.den aber das komplette Weekend :c#q#q#q Dienst.

Muss Morgen wieder so früh hoch , tröste Dich ich auch einbißchen früher.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na iss ja nich so tragisch aber nächstmal wird das wohl klappen.
wann biste denn morgen früh hier ich bin kurz nach 4 hier fürn stündchen in ruhe kaffee schlürfen und schreiben allerdings iss das ne unchristliche zeit da iss noch keiner im board.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk

man war heute ein fetter tach 16 stunden inner prallen sonne teerbahnen schweißen ich war tot müde und nu hab ich geduscht und bin fit wie ein turnschuh.iss zum:v

morgen wieder solange |gr:


----------



## der Jäger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich steh zum halb fünf |gaehn: auf ist garnicht so meine Zeit.
Fürs angeln ja , für die Arbeit neeeeeeeeee#q#q#q

Ich schau mal morgen früh vielleicht auch mal rein,aber die müde  Finger wollen dann noch nichts tun 

Bin aber dafür morgen Abend um so aktiver.

 :z  Bald ist Urlaub und keine nervenden Fahrgäste.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> :z  Bald ist Urlaub und keine nervenden Fahrgäste.



gut ich nerve schonmal nich bin konsequenter autofahrer :m


----------



## der Jäger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich suche die Fahrgäste aus die Nerven .

 Es gibt auch Ausnahmen

War bestimmt viel zutun auf der Arbeit?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> War bestimmt viel zutun auf der Arbeit?



naja bin ja einiges gewohnt aber auf schlag die hitze und dann auchnoch schweißen da kommt mann locker auf 50-60 grad das iss dann schon anstrengend#t


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy,

dat glaub ich dir, dass du da schlagskaputt warst!!!
Doch bissl vermiss ich schon die Arbeit auf'm Bau.
Wenn man den ganzen Tach im Büro hockt und draußen den Sonnenschein sieht, dann wünscht man sich man könnt draußen irgendwas wurschteln...
Aber bald mach ich ja wieder Holz (25Festmeter|supergri ), unser Garten soll dies Jahr schön neu angelegt werden und am Weiher ist auch noch jede Menge Arbeit!
War ja schon schön, wie ich vor zwei Wochen den Schlamm aus'm Weiher rausgepumpt hab.
Den ganzen Samstag von morgens um acht bis abends um acht im Wasser und die 110 Kilo schwere Pumpe durch die Gegend gewuchtet...
Danach ist man zwar erst mal total tief im Ar*ch, aber nach ner heißen Dusche und nem kühlen Blonden ist man besser drauf als Superman auf Koks!!!
Mit den Händen was zu schaffen ist schon toll, manchmal!!!|rolleyes 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy,
> 
> dat glaub ich dir, dass du da schlagskaputt warst!!!
> Doch bissl vermiss ich schon die Arbeit auf'm Bau.
> ...



juppwenns für einen selber iss ,spaß macht es aber überhaupt nich wenn der bauherr und achitekt andauern irgendwo rumschleichen #q kann man nichmal ebend um die ecke ne runde abschalten ,dann iss gleich genörgel beim chef ihre jungs faulenzen ja nur rum und so.#c #q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männers 
ich mach mal nen fuchs ab inne koje 

greez
andy#h


----------



## der Jäger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja bin ja einiges gewohnt aber auf schlag die hitze und dann auchnoch schweißen da kommt mann locker auf 50-60 grad das iss dann schon anstrengend#t



Übel. Geht man bestimmt schnell kaputt? 

Bei uns auf der Streckenlok sind,wenn den Führerstand wechseln muss u. durch den Maschinenraum muss,locker 70-90 grad , kurzfristig 1-2 Sek. auch schon ätzend.Im Sommer schwitz und im Winter angenehm.

Hast Du für den 14.den alles gepackt`??  Seit Ihr nur einen Tag auf See?


----------



## der Jäger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so männers
> ich mach mal nen fuchs ab inne koje
> 
> greez
> andy#h




|gutenach|gutenach|schlafen|schlafen  bis vielleicht morgen Abend.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so männers
> ich mach mal nen fuchs ab inne koje
> 
> greez
> andy#h


 

Gute Nacht Tiger!!!

Ich geh jetzt auch in die Falle...

Greez


----------



## der Jäger (28. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|gutenach|gaehn: Auch allen , gähn , eine ruhige Nacht.

   Mach jetzt auch schluß.|schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da iss er wieder man bin ich noch|gaehn: hoffendlich iss dieser schei ß tag bald vorbei, dann gehts wieder geregelt weiter.

schönen tag allen
greez
andy


----------



## H.Uwe (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey: Hallo Leute,
bin am 14.04 auch auf dem Kahn.
Ich versuche mal dicht ans Heck zu kommen, dann kann man
vielleicht ein bischen klönen.
Bin die ganze Woche ab 10.04 auf der Langeland. Wenn außer mir noch jemand da ist, bitte melden zwecks klön und#g 

MfG Uwe


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das doch cool #6 
Ich glaube uns kann man nicht übersehen :g :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

das ist doch cool#6#6

Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf die tour:vik:

Am Samstag werde ich mal meinen ersten Versuch,dieses Jahr, auf Hering starten|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



H.Uwe schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo Leute,
> bin am 14.04 auch auf dem Kahn.
> Ich versuche mal dicht ans Heck zu kommen, dann kann man
> vielleicht ein bischen klönen.
> ...



moin moin h uwe
super für klönen und  #g sind wir doch immer zu haben.
na das mag ja ne lustich fahrt werden.dirk flippt aus :q:q:q
bis zum 14 denn dann oder lass dich einfach hier nochmal sehen haben ja noch ein paar tage:c

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein glück nurnoch ein mal malochen dann gehts zur see :vik:

egal wat fürn wind.:g

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So dolle soll der doch eh nicht werden Andy :m 

Ich bin ab Sonntag Abend erstmal jeden Tag los zum MeFofischen... :g  Der Vollmond kommt und somit HOFFENTLICH auch die Seeringelwürmer #y


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So dolle soll der doch eh nicht werden Andy :m
> 
> Ich bin ab Sonntag Abend erstmal jeden Tag los zum MeFofischen... :g  Der Vollmond kommt und somit HOFFENTLICH auch die Seeringelwürmer #y



nöö windprognosen jeden tag schwankend zwischen 3-5 bft
mach mir diesmal auch nich soviel gedanken raus gehts auf jeden fall.
wie ringler kann man die auch sammeln oder was meinst du |kopfkrat

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo iss eigendlich der chris er hat doch urlaub iss doch wohl nich einfach wech gefahren |uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie ringler kann man die auch sammeln oder was meinst du |kopfkrat



Da kannste sogar drin baden wenn du Bock hast :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haste ferien?

wie geil#6#6


Wenn die seeringler da sin, sind auch die mefos da oda?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Da kannste sogar drin baden wenn du Bock hast :m



echt iss das so doll mach mal ein foto das muß ich mal sehen.

greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bestimmt ne gute hautkur:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> bestimmt ne gute hautkur:m



och nöö das würd ich glaube ich nich versuchen die können ganzschön kniepen |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na jäger feierabend.
ich hatte auch ein bisschen eher schluß dafür darf ich morgen wieder so früh raus.


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!!

Guten Abend bin geschafft von der Früh und von der Gartenarbeit.Hab es gedacht ich wär allein hier.|uhoh:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ich weiß
Aber müsste doch was für die frauen sein,schön die Hornhaut abknabbern:v


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

wann musstest du denn raus?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> Guten Abend bin geschafft von der Früh und von der Gartenarbeit.Hab es gedacht ich wär allein hier.|uhoh:



jou war vorhin auch alleine der chris und der dirk |schlafen bestimmt schon :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> jo ich weiß
> Aber müsste doch was für die frauen sein,schön die Hornhaut abknabbern:v




hilfe was kennst du denn für frauen überall hornhaut |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich kenn nur meine mum und die reibt sich das zeug unter den füßen in nem speziellen bad ab:v

Die ringler sind billiger und dazu gibts noch ne Ganzkörpermassage|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na alsterangler ich seh dich hier so oft nu meld dich doch mal wir beissen nich :m
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wann musstest du denn raus?




Um 515 Uhr blöde Zeit,aber fürs angeln zuspät

Schönen Nabend,dem Dorschler|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich kenn nur meine mum und die reibt sich das zeug unter den füßen in nem speziellen bad ab:v
> 
> Die ringler sind billiger und dazu gibts noch ne Ganzkörpermassage|wavey:



du hast ein recht gutes verhältnis zu deiner mom was


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och ich stehn nur 15mins später auf und das nur, weil ich mit 2 frauen und nur einer dusche(aber 2 bäder) zusammen wohne, das heisst duschen im akord udn ich bin der erste


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du kannst dir eben nicht alles gefalen lassen:g

Gerade nicht allein unter 2 frauen


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jou war vorhin auch alleine der chris und der dirk |schlafen bestimmt schon :q



Das glaube ich auch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Oder bereiten sich mental auf den 14.den vor|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Du kannst dir eben nicht alles gefalen lassen:g
> 
> Gerade nicht allein unter 2 frauen



jenau immer schön durchboxen #6


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> och ich stehn nur 15mins später auf und das nur, weil ich mit 2 frauen und nur einer dusche(aber 2 bäder) zusammen wohne, das heisst duschen im akord udn ich bin der erste



Der heimliche Traum aller Männer,allein mit zwei Frauen

Aber ich kann Dich verstehen:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Oder bereiten sich mental auf den 14.den vor|kopfkrat


jupp dat mach sein koffer ausrämen, einräumen, ausräumen, einräumen usw dat kenn ich irgendwo her habs mir abgewöhnt wenns los geht zugeschnappt und fertich:vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

immer doch:g

Doch wenn dann mal ärger gibt, kommt wieder die pc sache


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Der heimliche Traum aller Männer,allein mit zwei Frauen
> 
> Aber ich kann Dich verstehen:c



dann aber nur zusammen duschen :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Doch wenn dann mal ärger gibt, kommt wieder die pc sache



also ball flach halten habs doch gewußt :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm bin eher der vorfach auseinaderbauer und dann wieder genauso zurückbauer:qEs könnte ja mal was nicht halten oder die kombo habe ich noch nicht|evil:


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann aber nur zusammen duschen :q:q:q:q:q




Wenn die richtige Mischung ist,bin auch mit dabei:g:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> hmm bin eher der vorfach auseinaderbauer und dann wieder genauso zurückbauer:qEs könnte ja mal was nicht halten oder die kombo habe ich noch nicht|evil:



na du hast aber wenig vertrauen zu deinen knoten was


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Wenn die richtige Mischung ist,bin auch mit dabei:g:q:q:q:q:q



jaja wir habens nich leicht ,aber leicht hats uns :q


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf was geht Ihr den am 14.den #:

Auf Dorsch und Co??  Und das was beißt!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eigentlich weniger, nur manchmal wird einem einfach langweilig:g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eigentlich nur auf die leos|kopfkrat

vll ist ja nen hering oder nen wittling dazwischen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Auf was geht Ihr den am 14.den #:
> 
> Auf Dorsch und Co??  Und das was beißt!!!



jupp haupsächlich dorsch ,butt ,beifang was sich ergibt


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> hmm bin eher der vorfach auseinaderbauer und dann wieder genauso zurückbauer:qEs könnte ja mal was nicht halten oder die kombo habe ich noch nicht|evil:



Genau so einer bin ich auch,muss immer wieder was neues ausprobieren bis es paßt.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> eigentlich weniger, nur manchmal wird einem einfach langweilig:g



langweilig ????? in deinem alter da war mir nie langweilig ,da hatte ich noch richtig elan:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Genau so einer bin ich auch,muss immer wieder was neues ausprobieren bis es paßt.:vik:


ich glaube dafür angel ich schon zu lange im salzwasser ,hab eigendlich meine stammsachen und die klappen auch. hab aber auch lange experimentiert bis alles gefunst hat.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> langweilig ????? in deinem alter da war mir nie langweilig ,da hatte ich noch richtig elan:m




den hab ich ja, aber es gibt tage an den man so garnix machen kann:qUnd daann ist eben sowas dranne|supergri


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp haupsächlich dorsch ,butt ,beifang was sich ergibt




Hätt es gepaßt mit dem mitfahren,ich glaube ich hätt nur mit dem Naturköderprogramm geangelt.Schön auf die Plattmänner und vielleicht hätt sich auch die ein oder die andere MeFos verirrt.

Trotzdem vielSpaß beim #: fur den 14.den


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Hätt es gepaßt mit dem mitfahren,ich glaube ich hätt nur mit dem Naturköderprogramm geangelt.Schön auf die Plattmänner und vielleicht hätt sich auch die ein oder die andere MeFos verirrt.
> 
> Trotzdem vielSpaß beim #: fur den 14.den



jau naturköder haste aber auch zu 70 % dorsch rest platte aber dafür von beidem gute größen .mefos sind eher selten als beifang kannste glück haben aber wie gesagt sehr selten


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich glaube dafür angel ich schon zu lange im salzwasser ,hab eigendlich meine stammsachen und die klappen auch. hab aber auch lange experimentiert bis alles gefunst hat.




Ich bin mehr der Brandungsfreak,wie Du weißt Andy, und da hab ich auch meine Stammmontagen,aber ich probiere immer gerne was neues aus wenn es mal nicht so richtig will.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar fängt man mit ner stammmontage, aber mit der mach ich nur weiter, wenns läuft. 

sonst geht die nächste ans band


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leuts 
ich werde dann mal abdackeln :q

nich das ich morgen früh wieder so platt bin wie heute.
und frau iss heute auch mal da.
greez
andy
 bis morgen|wavey:


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau naturköder haste aber auch zu 70 % dorsch rest platte aber dafür von beidem gute größen .mefos sind eher selten als beifang kannste glück haben aber wie gesagt sehr selten




Die 70% hättes du haben können oder der Rest der Mannschaft hätt nur die Plattmänner genommen.Aber es ist nicht aller Tage Abend vielleicht klappst des nächste Mal


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo  |gutenach|schlaf:|schlafen haste auch verdient muss ja wieder früh

 hoch. Ich werde wieder zum Nachtschwärmer habe wieder :q  

spät bis in die Puppen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ich verabschide mich auch ma...:g

gute nacht euch allen|supergri

bis morgen#6


----------



## der Jäger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na gut Ihr geht dann ich auch werde noch einwenig lesen im Board. Bis die Tage auf dieser Seite .

:gder Jäger:g


|gutenach


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja wenn die Laichzeit der Ringler los geht haste tausende im Spülsaum, das sieht schon nicht mehr schön aus |rolleyes 
Aber die MeFos mögen es


----------



## chris13 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Keiner mehr da?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ein glück nurnoch ein mal malochen dann gehts zur see :vik:
> 
> egal wat fürn wind.:g


 
Viel erfolg, ich werd spätestens nächstes WE in See stechen :m 



andy0209 schrieb:


> wo iss eigendlich der chris er hat doch urlaub iss doch wohl nich einfach wech gefahren |uhoh::q:q:q


 
Weggefahren #t  schön wärs, morgen erstmal ordentlich #g und






andy0209 schrieb:


> jou war vorhin auch alleine der chris und der dirk |schlafen bestimmt schon :q


 
wie jetzt |schlaf: is heute |abgelehn



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Laichzeit der Ringler los geht haste tausende im Spülsaum, das sieht schon nicht mehr schön aus |rolleyes
> Aber die MeFos mögen es


 
Wann werfen die Ringler denn, sag mal bescheid das muß ich auch sehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will |schlaf: wer hat blos den wecker erfunden|uhoh: hoffendlich iss schnell feierabend. ihr hab es so gut |rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na was hat der Fynn jetzt? |kopfkrat 

FEEEERIIIIIEN :vik: 

@Chris
kann man nciht voraussagen, dauert teilweise auch nur 2 Tage an....
wie siehts denn jetzt aus mit Kuttern vorm 14.? Dann müssten wir uns bald mal um Plätze kümmern


----------



## H.Uwe (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey: 
Also vom 10. bis 14. bin ich auf der Langeland.
Wenn du auch kommst sag Bescheid.

Uwe


----------



## H.Uwe (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mal noch ne Frage.
Ich bin ja die ganze Woche nach Ostern in Laboe.
Kann man da in der nähe nach dem Kuttern noch
irgendwo auf Hering gehn (ohne große Anfahrt)?|kopfkrat 

gruß Uwe


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kieler Hafen :m 
ISt auch nicht wirklich weit weg....


----------



## H.Uwe (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo den im Kieler Hafen.
Bin ja nun nicht gerade aus der Nähe.
Könntest du mir die Stelle etwas genauer beschreiben?
Brauch ich da noch irgend einen Schein außer Bundesfischereischein?


Gruß Uwe mit den vielen ?????


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na was hat der Fynn jetzt? |kopfkrat
> 
> FEEEERIIIIIEN :vik:




Na dazu doch mal meinen Glückwunsch:m


Ich könnte auch schon wieder, aber hatte ja erst

Im hafen brauchste nur an einigen stellen nen extra schein, am besten vorort fragen oder im heringsboard schauen


----------



## chris13 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3.....2.....1.....feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerieeeeen!!!


----------



## Makreli (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich habe ab heute auch ferien aber kann leider nit angeln!!!


----------



## chris13 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich schon xD,morgen erstma an den Forellenpuff...bissel Spiros feuern und mit der Fliege ackern!Und dann vllt. nächste Woche bissel kuttern!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr glücklichen:c

Freu mich aber schon auf morgen, endlich wieder heringe ziehen|supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd mich morgen früh um vier ausm Bett quälen :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warum das denn?

Nur der mefos wegen oda wie?


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> warum das denn?
> 
> Nur der mefos wegen oda wie?



...und der Würmer wegen Mir wurde da sowas zugeflüstert....:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



H.Uwe schrieb:


> Wo den im Kieler Hafen.
> Bin ja nun nicht gerade aus der Nähe.
> Könntest du mir die Stelle etwas genauer beschreiben?
> Brauch ich da noch irgend einen Schein außer Bundesfischereischein?
> ...



moin uwe 
haben dich wohl vergessen mit der antwort wo in kiel.
schau mal hier nach gibt mehrere stellen wo es sich lohnt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94310

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich werd mich morgen früh um vier ausm Bett quälen :m



moin fynn vlt sehen wir uns ja wenn ich bei euch vorbeijage.
düse nach kappeln.wenn der wind es zulässt weißenhäuser strand.

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab jetzt auch Ferien und endlich wieder mehr zeit zum Angeln am Sonntag werd ich mal wieder die Forellen ärgern gehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mensch hier war ja richtig was los heute :q:q:q

seid ihr schon alle am schlafen oder was |uhoh:

der andy düst jetzt gen norden :vik: endlich gehts los fiske jagen.
bilder und fangberichte folgen morgen 
denn ma allen einen schönen samstag 

fynn viel erfolg.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy,

ich wünsch dir nen tollen Fischzug!!!:vik: 

Fang was Ordentliches, drück dir alle Daumen und die dicken Zehen! 

Petry Heil!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## andre23 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

verfolge seit wochen den threat....andy dann ma los!!!...wer auf mefo aus ist, dem kann ich den sund empfehlen....so etwas wie hier habe ich noch nicht erlebt....glaube ich lebe gerade im mefo himmel....1000 würfe???...quatsch...wer mal auf der ecke ist dem zeige ich gerne mal, was ich meine...fiske i byen....

mvh andré


----------



## der Jäger (31. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nanu keiner da?? Ist ja auch schon früh am morgen |rolleyes

Allen ein dickes Petri fürs Weekend:m
Mag das Wetter mitspielen und es reichlich Fisch gegen:q:q

Schönes Wochenende Euch.


:gder Jäger:g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (31. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von mir auch nen dickes petri, ich werde wohl erst heute nachmittag in travemünde sein:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe doch ausgepennt |rolleyes  Naja dann gehts halt erst morgen oder Montag das erste mal in den Ferien los :m


----------



## chris13 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

6Stunden am Forellenpuff...8Forellis!Alle auf ne Spiromontage...war super und hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## chris13 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tote Hose hier


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten abend keiner mehr da?


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gerade wieder zu Hause |uhoh:  
@Franky
dein Namensverwandter Franky B von Bangbros hat heute in unser "Stammdisse" Geb. gefeiert, richtig geil sag ich dir #6


----------



## JapanRot (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Baaaaaaangjoy the Music.....DJ play it loud *träller*
05:19 Uhr --> ich hab mehr vertragen *hicks* :vik: :vik: 
allerdings in meiner stammdisse...

Gute N8


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn moinsen welche disse meinste den etwa das New Bambu?

So leute bin jetzt weg Forellies ärgern.


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



JapanRot schrieb:


> Baaaaaaangjoy the Music.....DJ play it loud *träller*
> 05:19 Uhr --> ich hab mehr vertragen *hicks* :vik: :vik:
> allerdings in meiner stammdisse...
> 
> Gute N8



bei mir wars live :vik: 
Die beiden verstehen es aber echt Party zu machen. ".....und wenn du n Hopper bist..." :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @Fynn moinsen welche disse meinste den etwa das New Bambu?
> 
> So leute bin jetzt weg Forellies ärgern.



Nö die waren hgestern im K7 in Eckernförde...

Jo bin auch mal für 2 Stündchen Richtung Küste.....


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja....dat war wieder nen klassischer Nullinger |rolleyes


----------



## JapanRot (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne ne ne....ihr habts gut....wenn ich mal eben für 2 stündchen Richtung Küste bin, bin ich kurz hinter Bremen ;-o)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

war gestern in travemünde wollte heringe ärgern, doch irgentwie war den nicht zum Ärgern zu Mute|krach:

Naja was solls, heute noch geb von cousin und morgen dann wieder schule#d


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heh JD ich hab noch zwei Wochen Ferien  

Bin zurück vom Forellenangeln konnte Zwei Bachforellen mit Spinner überlisten beide um die 35cm dann eine Regenbogenforelle mit 23cm durfte wieder Schwimmen. Und das Highlite eine schöne Regenbogenforelle mit 36cm die ich an die Fliegenrute bekam die mir dann aber leider kurz vor Kescher davon geschwommen ist. Im großen und ganzen ein sehr schöner Tag und morgen gehts dann wieder los Forellen ärgern.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers,

war heut mit nem Boardy (Fischfreak) an nem kleinen Flüßchen bei uns in der Kante...
Ein HAMMERTAG!!!:vik: 
Vaddern konnte 12, in Worten *zwölf *Regenbogner verhaften!#6 
Hat alles gepaßt: Wetter, ein netter neuer Angelkollege und verrückte Fische!
Hätten wir noch mit Naturködern gefischt, wär ich glaube auf über 20 Fische gekommen!:q 
Bin mir vorgekommen wie am Forellenpuff|kopfkrat und das, obwohl der Besatz schon zwei Wochen her ist...
Doch die Salmos hatten meine Spinner zum Fressen gern:k !!!

Ich hatte es eigentlich gar nicht auf Regenbogner abgesehen, sondern war gedanklich eher bei Barsch, Döbel oder ner feisten Bachforelle!
Leider hab ich wegen den Gierschlunden|uhoh: keinen anderen Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen...#d 

Aber ich muss sagen, das kleine Flüßchen wird mich jetzt öfter sehen!!!:g 

Leider bin ich vor lauter Angeln nicht dazu gekommen Bilder zu machen|rotwerden , doch die werd ich dann bei meinem nächsten Besuch machen!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Servus Andy,
haste noch ein paar Fische in der Ostsee dringelassen?
Oder ist's bei dir auch so heftig abgegangen wie bei mir heut?

Greez Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Grad mal Frauchen helfen die Kurzen zu wassern...
Bin in ner 3/4 Std spätestens back!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männer 
nun auch ma schnell ein paar worte von meinem trip gestern gen norden.

um 2 inner nacht sind wir wegen des mieserabelen wetterberichtes gen kappeln durgestartet .ankunft 7 uhr war ne schei ß tour, mitten boot im schleptau aber egal.
im hafen von kappeln, angler über angler an den kaimauern. schnell die angelkarte für die schlei geholt und ab zum slippen.

 http://img186.*ih.us/img186/8721/ichmorgensgq6.jpg http://img49.*ih.us/img49/6007/didimorgensmh4.jpg 
boot liegt im wasser


um c.a 7,30 uhr waren wir auf dem wasser ,  kein wind nur ne laue prise erst dachten wir naja wir sind hier ja gut geschützt  aber nein der wetterbericht hat sich wohl um 3-4 bft geirrt. ausgerechnet mir muß das wieder passieren denn wir wollten eigendlich in die hohenwachter bucht auf dorsch aber bei windstärke 5-6 NO iss das aussichtslos.:v gut ruten zusammengesteckt paternoster ran und los . 


 http://img159.*ih.us/img159/1949/bauenic4.jpg
alles schnell zusammenbauen


ab und an mal ein hering um 11 uhr hatte didi und ich jeweils 5 heringe, schöne aussichten dachten wir |gr: als die sonne dann richtig kam sind wir umgesetzt und es ging zur sache

 http://img158.*ih.us/img158/8043/weiterfahrthn3.jpg 
neuen spott anlaufen


echolot verriet uns ab und an mal einen kleinen schwarm stoppen, driften und heben unser bottich füllte sich langsam.


http://img131.*ih.us/img131/8312/gutelauneje5.jpg 
gut gelaunt


später haben wir uns an einer 10meter kannte festgemacht und gefangen, zwar nich die masse aber dafür kontinuierlich so brachte fast jeder wurf einen fisch.bis ca 15,30 uhr hatten wir dann unseren pott voll etwas über 250 fische .


http://img518.*ih.us/img518/8226/heringyc3.jpg 
meine 125 fische


besser als garnichts .das wetter war obergenial. sonne, fast kein wind unser kumpel der schon ein paar tage an der hohenwachter bucht in gange iss hatte mit seinem kumpel 45 dorsche wir waren sowas von am:c das glaubt ihr mir nicht.
aber was solls wir waren zumindest an der see und hatten spaß und fisch.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu hab ich fertich hat alles ein wenig gedauert und so recht lust hatte ich heute garnich war noch ganzschön |gaehn: aber nu is vollbracht.
so nu chris sein beitrag der iss heute in see gestochen hat mich gestern auf der fahrt noch angerufen,bin ja mal gespannt wo es ihn hinverschlagen hat und was an fisch kam.

gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja andy, son paar Heringe sind doch auch was feines.

Ich werde mich gleich ins Bett packen, morgen solls dann wirklich um 4 los gehen :q 

@Andy
musst du morgen wieder so früh arbeiten?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu könnt ihr alle mein und frauchens abendbrot begutachten.

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

http://img159.*ih.us/img159/7169/heringgebrrn1.jpg

lecker lecker frischer brathering :q:q:q:q:q


greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja andy, son paar Heringe sind doch auch was feines.
> 
> Ich werde mich gleich ins Bett packen, morgen solls dann wirklich um 4 los gehen :q
> 
> ...



morgen fynn

nee bin morgen erst kurz nach 5 uhr hier nich wie letzte woche um 4uhr .ein glück erst wieder 6,30 uhr zur arbeit
so muß jetzt schnell hering futtern bevor sie kalt sind :q
fallst nacher nich mehr hier bist dann bis morgen früh falls du noch nich weg bist.
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na die schauen doch gut aus#6

Ich wünsch guten appetit und petri, dazu noch ne gute nacht:q


----------



## der Jäger (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!!
Ein dickes fettes Petri an Andy.Scheint es hat sich gelohnt für Dich:q

War ja nicht viel los am Wochenende im Board.
Wünsche allen einen schönen Start in die Woche #h
So ist 0205 und tote Hose im Board,geniesse meine letzte spät und dann endlich zwei Tage nichts mit Arbeit:vik:

Man liest sich#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik::vik::vik:*4TAGE MALOCHEN DANN 4 TAGE FREI* :vik::vik::vik:​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Fynn ich denke es geht heut früh zum angeln hast wohl noch die |schlafhase was. :q

und chris noch fertich von gestern ? sie zu,urlaub iss vorbei! schluß mit gammeln!!!:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ dirk
ein   dickes petri auch von mir.#6

@ der rest     
danke für die netten petris #6

nächstes we 4 tage boot weiterbauen.:vik: kein angeln #d 

das gute stück muß fertich will öfter mal los,macht echt spaß.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Warum ist es immer so müde am morgen?????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dasa teamchef
liegt bestimmt am gemeinen wecker :q:q:q

aber das legt sich ja im laufe des tages :q

greez
andy


----------



## DasaTeamchef (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy.....


oder an dem "harten" WE in DK....."Leopardenjagd"


Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat sich es wenigstens gelohnt ?
ich bin ab dem 19.05 für eine woche in dk mann bin ich froh deutschland den rücken zu kehren.
greez
andy


----------



## DasaTeamchef (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hat sich es wenigstens gelohnt ?
> ich bin ab dem 19.05 für eine woche in dk mann bin ich froh deutschland den rücken zu kehren.
> greez
> andy


 

und ob es sich gelohnt hat...guckst Du meinen Bericht von gestern Abend....

in DK (langeland) bin ich erst im Juli wieder


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar mach ich heut abend muß jetzt los .bin übrigens jeden morgen ab c.a5 uhr hier vlt schreibt man sich ja mal wieder.hier iss jeder frühaufsteher willkommen .#6
bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## DasaTeamchef (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann mal einen schönen Tach.....


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na was hat der Fynn jetzt? |kopfkrat
> 
> FEEEERIIIIIEN :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Moin Fynn,
ich glaub mich kriegt vor dem 14ten keiner mehr ans Meer, ich hab die Schnauze sowas von Voll #q die braune Suppe hat am So leider für etwas Missstimmung bei mir gesorgt, bin nach 2 durchzechten Nächten nach 2 in worten zwei Stunden #u auf richtung Grömitz, schnell die geniale neue Slippe einweihen #6 dann raus Echolot leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr, nichts da ich hab immerhin einen Seestern gefangen ansonsten wars Fischreich wie in einer fütze, naja ich geh erst wieder los wenn der Wind wieder auf West gedreht hat und den Schmadder aus den Buchten gedrückt hat  



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja....dat war wieder nen klassischer Nullinger |rolleyes


 
Auch so :r 




andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu hab ich fertich hat alles ein wenig gedauert und so recht lust hatte ich heute garnich war noch ganzschön müde aber nu is vollbracht.
> so nu chris sein beitrag der iss heute in see gestochen hat mich gestern auf der fahrt noch angerufen,bin ja mal gespannt wo es ihn hinverschlagen hat und was an fisch kam.
> 
> gruß
> andy


 
Genialer Bericht seid froh, das ihr nicht vor Weißenhäuser Strand gefahren seid, da sieht's bestimmt auch nicht anders aus |uhoh: 






andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik::vik:*4TAGE MALOCHEN DANN 4 TAGE FREI* :vik::vik:​


 
:vik: :vik: *Dann 5 tage ackern und dann MS LANGELAND* :vik: :vik: 



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles klar mach ich heut abend muß jetzt los .bin übrigens jeden morgen ab c.a5 uhr hier vlt schreibt man sich ja mal wieder.hier iss jeder frühaufsteher willkommen .#6
> bis denne
> greez
> andy


 
Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder morgens da, ich darf ja endlich wieder arbeiten |supergri 

ich wünsch was 
bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

die Suppe ist dcoh schon wieder weg #c 
Bei mir heute klares Wasser...

@Andy
nix, ich bin um 5 hier losgedüst. Foto reiche ich gleich nach...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> die Suppe ist doch schon wieder weg #c
> Bei mir heute klares Wasser...


 
Ich war Gestern in Grömitz wir sind in die Neustädter-Bucht bis zum Hansa-Land runter, überall braune Suppe :v  aber jetzt wo der Wind ein bischen auf Nord gedreht hat, sieht das schon wieder besser aus?!

Gr´ß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also in der Eck. Bucht ist das Wasser schon seit 3-4 Tagen wieder klar!


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Fynn
naja ich sag mal so, vlt. die Woche 9.-13.04 aber ich seh das leider noch nicht so ganz, im moment bin ich erstmal kuriert was ausfahrten angeht, mein Rücken ist lecker gestaucht worden gestern, da waren z.T. ganz schöne Wellen dabei die auf unserer Irrfahrt Grömitz-Neustadt und zurück das Boot getroffen haben! und ich vorne sitzend,bin immer schön in die Wellentäler geknallt :r ich kann mich kaum noch bewegen, hatte letzte Woche aber Ulaub und kann mich nicht Krank melden sonst |krach:
Gruß Chris

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier nochmal der Fisch....sind grad am diskutieren ob Lachs oder Forelle #c

....zum Glück ist der Fisch ü60:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Fisch....sind grad am diskutieren ob Lachs oder Forelle #c
> 
> ....zum Glück ist der Fisch ü60:m


 

hab gerade mal mit anderen Bildern verglichen, könnte es sein das das noch was anderes ist, wenn nicht würde ich vom gefühl her sagen eher MeFo


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gibts ja eigentlich 3 Merkmale um den Lachs von der MeFo zu unterscheiden
Tief eingekerbte Schwanzflosse -> hat der Fisch nicht
Maulspalte weit hinterm Auge -> auf jeden Fall
Dünner werdende Schwanzwurzel -> hat der Fisch auch.

Also? Keine ahnung  
Könnte natürlich auch ein Hybrid sein...


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier mal der Kopf einer 100% MeFo und dem Fisch von heute als Vergleich.....
Die Schwanzwurzel hat sich vom Waidloch her |rolleyes  um gut die Hälfte verjüngt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

scheint mir fast so, genau so seh ich das nämlich auch gemischte Merkmale!schon sehr merkwürdig!
Aber trotzdem Petri zu dem legger Fischchen :m
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich habe mal eine PN an den User "Dolfin" geschickt, der ist ja sehr bewandert auf diesem Thema :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

schnieke Forelle#6

Hat sich das frühe aufstehen ja gelohnt, leudde noch 3 tage schuften und dann wieder schöne Ferien:q


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab jetzt schon ferien xD


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Toller Fisch Fynn!


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin auch bald oben!Bin auffer Karo...sonst noch jemand da?!


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ganz vergessen: Kann man rund um Heili gut MeFo's fangen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo kann man


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wo?Also auf Fehmarn is klar!Aber aufm Festland?


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Direkt in Heiligenhafen auf dieser Landspitze, da wo die Schiffe vorbei müssen, haste sehr tiefes Wasser und Forellen


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meinste da an der mole?


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gib mal bei Google Earth Heiligenhafen, Germany ein. 
Dann siehste glaube ich sofort welche sehr sehr interessante Landspitze ich meine


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich sehe da 2 lol....Die mole direkt an der Fahrrinne und aufm Graswarder


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich weiß nicht ob man an beiden gekennzeichneten Stellen fischen darf, aber die beiden sollten sehr interessant sein #6


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Thx Fynn


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wieder da von der Forellenjagd ergebnis 1xBach und 1xRegenbogenforelle beide so um die 35cm. 

Du Fynn meinste ich kann im Mai in Heiligenhafen auch noch was vom Land aus Fangen und wenn ja wo?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so wieder da von der Forellenjagd ergebnis 1xBach und 1xRegenbogenforelle beide so um die 35cm.
> 
> Du Fynn meinste ich kann im Mai in Heiligenhafen auch noch was vom Land aus Fangen und wenn ja wo?



nöööö das wird wohl nichts, da gibt es da keine fische,weil die alle bei mir in dk sind |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris mal wieder ver|schlaf:  |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch da?


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wohl nicht, tja wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey ich weiß ja das es die Tour am 14.4 gibt,aber wie wäre es mal mit einer gemeinsamen "FrühschnackTeam-Tour"...z.b. mit der Ms-Nana oder man könnte sich en Bug von der Karoline reservieren lassen?!Is nur sone Idee!


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Hey ich weiß ja das es die Tour am 14.4 gibt,aber wie wäre es mal mit einer gemeinsamen "FrühschnackTeam-Tour"...z.b. mit der Ms-Nana oder man könnte sich en Bug von der Karoline reservieren lassen?!Is nur sone Idee!



Klar, fang an zu organisieren, glaube nicht das hier irgendjemand nicht dabei wäre 
Was mich aber extrem stören würde, wäre Heili. So lange ich kein Auto hab gibt es für mich keine Chance dahin zu kommen... :c


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja...könnten dich einsacken!


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guck mal auf der Karte wo Rendsburg liegt.... |evil:


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohhh xD


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann wäre Dk ja noch ungünstiger!?


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin ma schnell Perso und Reisepass abholen


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> ohhh xD



Jo das ist ja leider immer so mein Problem #d


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> dann wäre Dk ja noch ungünstiger!?



Nö die A7 HH-Flense verläuft so bummelig 500m Luftlinie von mir aus :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so....später nochmal Sturmfischen nur mit Fliege :l :q


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So endlich geschafft nun gehört er mir der Führerschein heute morgen habe ich ihn bekommen.


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

weis irgentjemand ob man im Mai noch in Heiligenhafen was beim angeln von Land aus fangen kann und wenn ja wo?


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> weis irgentjemand ob man im Mai noch in Heiligenhafen was beim angeln von Land aus fangen kann und wenn ja wo?



Hast Andy doch gehört :q 

aber sonst guck mal die skizze die ich für chris gemacht hab...im mai geht abends auch noch was :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achja....diese hässlichen Schnabelviecher sollten dann auch überall unterweg sein #q 
Wem's Spaß macht.....


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer wäre denn dabei?Und was wäre euch lieber?Mit 12Leuten z.b. die Nana chartern oder den Bug vonner Karoline reservieren?Andere Vorschläge sind auch erwünscht!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Hey ich weiß ja das es die Tour am 14.4 gibt,aber wie wäre es mal mit einer gemeinsamen "FrühschnackTeam-Tour"...


 
@Chris13
am 14. ist Frühschnack-Team-Tour  guckst Du mal Sig #6 
das beste ist, es sind nur noch 10 Tage |laola:



Franky D schrieb:


> So endlich geschafft nun gehört er mir der Führerschein heute morgen habe ich ihn bekommen.


 
Mensch Franky, dann rein in die Kiste, H.P. in den Wechsler und rauf auf dir Piste |schild-g

aber Vorsicht die blauen 

 lauern hinter fast jedem Busch |supergri 



chris13 schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn dabei?Und was wäre euch lieber?Mit 12Leuten z.b. die Nana chartern oder den Bug vonner Karoline reservieren?Andere Vorschläge sind auch erwünscht!


 
Vorschläge bitte ausschließlich an den Vorsitzenden des Frühschnack-Organisations-Teams |rolleyes #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## H.Uwe (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: bei mir nur noch 6 Tage nd dann bis zum 14. 04 non stop

#h Uwe


----------



## H.Uwe (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ein u vergessen. Bitte um Vergebung.

Danke.

Uwe


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



H.Uwe schrieb:


> :vik: bei mir nur noch 6 Tage nd dann bis zum 14. 04 non stop
> 
> #h Uwe


 

:r      ...     :e      ...    |abgelehn




H.Uwe schrieb:


> Hab ein u vergessen. Bitte um Vergebung.
> 
> Danke.
> 
> Uwe


 

....... |rolleyes nagut #6 viel Erfolg

Gruß Chris


----------



## H.Uwe (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h Hi, Jungs.
Bin ja die ganze nächste Woche in Laboe auf der Langeland.
Wenn ich Mittags vom Kutter komme, würde ich manchmal gerne noch auf Hering angeln. Könnt Ihr mir vieleicht ein paar Tips geben, wo ich da hin gehn könnte.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie wat |rolleyes
meeresangler frühshnack team angeltour .

auf jeden fall müssen wir das machen,bleibt uns garnichts weiter übrig.  kümmer mich mal  um  einen trip nach dänemark,so können wir fynn einsammeln fairerweise.#6  aber erst für juni,vor den sommerferien.freitag zu samstag nacht los sonntag zurück. ich denk mal das reicht euch.  am besten wäre natürlich mit einer übernachtung in dk sonnst wirds zu stressig. 

schreibt ruhig mal ein paar termine wanns passen würde.

greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Juni geht garnicht....-.-abschlussprüfungen!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Juni geht garnicht....-.-abschlussprüfungen!!!



dann gleich anfang juli


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

DK tour 07 & 08 Juli passt dat bei euch ????


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Frühschnack Team,

also ne Tour nach Dänemark wär echt hammergoil!#6  :g 
Da sind wir auf jeden Fall auch mit dabei...:vik: 
Und Fynn könnt bei uns in's Autochen mit reinspringen.
Wo der Gute wohnt wissen wir ja schon! 

Als Termin hätte ich da das erste Juniwochenende (01.06-03.06) oder das dritte Wochenende (15.06-17.06) anzubieten!

Laut Beißzeitkalender ist vom 01.ten bis zum 03.ten beste Zeit, aber meine Glückszahl ist die 17...|kopfkrat 
Doch eigentlich Wurst, das Erlebnis ist wichtiger!!!:m 

Wenn wir da ne Tour machen, wär's echt zu überlegen so zwei bis drei lütte Dänische Dreieckshäuslies zu mieten...
Auf Langeland wüßt ich da schon was Schönes!
Allerdings ist's bis dahin relativ weit zu fahren.
So Ferienwohnungen gibbet bestimmt aber auch überall in Danskeland!
Nur müssen wir dann schnell in die Pötte kommen, sonst ist das ruck zuck alles belegt...|uhoh: 

Eventuell könnt ich mir auch den Freitag Urlaub nehmen!


Frühschnack Manager, |director: *HILFE!!!*

Greez Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui, ich schreib zu langsam!!!#t 

Anfang Juli (29.06-01.07) sagt mein Beißzeitkalender auch Daumen hoch!
Das ging ab!:m 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moin Frühschnack Team,
> 
> also ne Tour nach Dänemark wär echt hammergoil!#6  :g
> Da sind wir auf jeden Fall auch mit dabei...:vik:
> ...



moin dirk lange nichts von dir gehört

da gehts schon los juni fällt flach prüfungen !!!! statt einfach ein jahr länger zu machen nur des angeln's wegen |supergri|supergri|supergri


naklar mußte schon freitag antanzen am besten vormittag dann können wir noch nen gemütlich bierchen schlürfen.pennen können wir ja inne kisten  :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat is nu los Hasies?
Seid ihr eingeschlafen, oder schreibt ihr nix mehr mit mir???;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hui, ich schreib zu langsam!!!#t
> 
> Anfang Juli (29.06-01.07) sagt mein Beißzeitkalender auch Daumen hoch!
> Das ging ab!:m
> ...



auch ne altanative ,mir wärs recht mal sehen was der rest sagt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auch ne altanative ,mir wärs recht mal sehen was der rest sagt.



wie jetzt mir qualmt der kopf |uhoh: :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk lange nichts von dir gehört
> 
> da gehts schon los juni fällt flach prüfungen !!!! statt einfach ein jahr länger zu machen nur des angeln's wegen |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...


 
Klar, pennen wär kein Thema ! Bierchen schlürfen ein sehr gute Gedanke!#g 
Ich dachte nur, einige etwas ältere Leute brauchen Luxus, so mit Dusche und WC...#y 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Klar, pennen wär kein Thema ! Bierchen schlürfen ein sehr gute Gedanke!#g
> Ich dachte nur, einige etwas ältere Leute brauchen Luxus, so mit Dusche und WC...#y
> 
> Greez



männo ich meine doch von freitag früh bis zum start ansonnsten kommste zu mir und wir jagen von hier gemeinsam los .
in dk natürlich luxus :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat nu mit chris 13 erst zettelt er hier son thema an und wos ernst wird isser wech ohne konkrete antwort|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> männo ich meine doch von freitag früh bis zum start ansonnsten kommste zu mir und wir jagen von hier gemeinsam los .
> in dk natürlich luxus :vik:


 
Ach so!!!|kopfkrat 
Bin doch Naturblond, da sind die Gedankengänge manchmal etwas langsamer...|uhoh: 
Dann plan uns schon mal ein!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Dann plan uns schon mal ein!!!:q



war schon so gedacht :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat nu mit chris 13 erst zettelt er hier son thema an und wos ernst wird isser wech ohne konkrete antwort|kopfkrat


 

Schlimm mit diesen aus dem Trööt einfach so Verschwindern!!!#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Schlimm mit diesen aus dem Trööt einfach so Verschwindern!!!#d



pure angst vom vollkommenden :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> pure angst vom vollkommenden :q


 
HÄ???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> HÄ???



was mit dir heut los haste nen aal geraucht ????|supergri

der chris 13 hat angst vor nägel mit köpfen .meinte ich damit.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da isser wieder jetzt kriege ich |splat2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, wie wär's wenn wir morgen nen neuen Trööt ausarbeiten zum Meeresangler Frühschnack Thörn?
Das geht mir echt grad voll ab!!! :z


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop bin wieder da


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also termin 29.06 zum 01.07 iss so recht|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was mit dir heut los haste nen aal geraucht ????|supergri
> 
> der chris 13 hat angst vor nägel mit köpfen .meinte ich damit.


 
Ahh, jetzt ja!!!

Ich laß die Aale seit zwei Wochen in Ruhe, vielleicht liegt's daran???|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Andy, wie wär's wenn wir morgen nen neuen Trööt ausarbeiten zum Meeresangler Frühschnack Thörn?
> Das geht mir echt grad voll ab!!! :z



jupp iss vlt besser sonnst kommen wir wohl nich auf einen nenner


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja dann...erm der termin wäre nice!!!und dann nana chartern oder böötchen am kleinen belt zum selber fahren?


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder weder noch?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wegen des kutters hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht gibt ja ne menge super kutter in dk .erstmal muß feststehen wer mitkommt ,und das recht zügig dann iss die sache mit der unterkunft noch wer will da bleiben wer nich.sobald alles feststeht werde ich mich kümmern.und einen geeigneten kutter suchen,nana ist aber schon in näherer auswahl.
greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aja werde das morgen mal mit meiner Regierung bequatschen!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

ne tour nach DK ich wäre gern dabei:m

Im Juli würde auch passen, Frage ist nur was ist diese Nana und was wollen wir da genau machen?

Pilken mit Kleinboot, Kuttertour, Mefos ärgern?

fragen über fragen


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> ja dann...erm der termin wäre nice!!!und dann nana chartern oder böötchen am kleinen belt zum selber fahren?


 
Böötchen am kleinen Belt wär natürlich richtig genial!
Allerdings kommen bei uns allen ja locker 12-15 Personen zusammen...:q 
Da ist eher was Größeres angesagt!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ausserdem noch, wie lange soll das gehen


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

diese nana is ein super kutter


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk....was is mit den booten aus gl albo?da gibt es genug!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Komm gleich wieder!
Kinder ins Bett bring Zeit...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ausserdem noch, wie lange soll das gehen



wäre schön wenn du vorher mal ließt jd .steht schon alles drinne


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay habs gelesen, nun zur frage was machen und wie soll das genau laufen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> @dirk....was is mit den booten aus gl albo?da gibt es genug!


 

Gl abo???
Kenn ich net!
War bisher nur auf Langeland...


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

steht auch drin!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ich persönlich würde schon sagen kutter iss wohl die beste alternative ,wer hat von euch schon ein boot geführt wer kennt sich mit echo aus wer hat gps erfahrung. ICH und wer noch? son boot auf der see iss kein spielzeug ein kleines bisschen erfahrung sollte man schon mitbringen.bei so einem trip. ich persönlich bin für sicherheit deshalb für kutter.

greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ICH! hab den SFB see


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kutter mieten?

hmm wäre wohl wirklich das beste, nur ist das nicht zu teuer?


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber erfahrung....noch nicht soooooo viel!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> ICH! hab den SFB see



gut dann sind wir zu zweit mit erfahrung warscheinlich noch dirk 
und die anderen c.a 13 mann die bekommen wir auf 3 booten nicht unter


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt!


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kutter is dann wirklich das beste und die preise von der nana z.b. sind ja auch ok!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> aber erfahrung....noch nicht soooooo viel!



siehst du das meine ich der kleine belt ist keine nichtschwimmerbecken. da kann es gut zur sache gehen


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja war einmal da!Kann ruppig werden...aber sonst ging es und fisch war auch da


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Kutter is dann wirklich das beste und die preise von der nana z.b. sind ja auch ok!



das meine ich auch :m iss für alle sicher auch angenehmer.


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber da passen nur 12leutz rauf oder?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut das wäre wie a. wie teuer?

Könnte man mich vll mitnehmen, weiß nähmlich nicht ob mein daddy dann da ist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Kutter mieten?
> 
> hmm wäre wohl wirklich das beste, nur ist das nicht zu teuer?



das werden wir sehen wer bis spätestens montag sein o.k. gibt


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

www.msnana.dk


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nur ein vorschlag...und wenn wir 12 sind könnten wir sogar das haus nehmen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> gut das wäre wie a. wie teuer?
> 
> Könnte man mich vll mitnehmen, weiß nähmlich nicht ob mein daddy dann da ist



mitnehmen ist bestimmt kein problem bekommen wir hin.
wie teuer kann ich dir nicht sagen .rechne einfach grob kutter 40, unterkunft 40, verpflegung mußt du selber wissen und  für den fahrer der dich abholt eine kleine beteiligung am sprit fürs auto.


----------



## chris13 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin weg bday von nem kumpel


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Irgentwie werde ich aus der page da oben nicht schlau, wo steht da was von selber tukkern?

@ andy

Jo müsste man dann sehen

Danke dafür#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> nur ein vorschlag...und wenn wir 12 sind könnten wir sogar das haus nehmen!



das passt #6 52 europas kutter inkl.unterkunft bei 12 mann.

also entscheidet euch bis montag dann geht der anruf raus.
hoffen wir mal das nich schon ausgebucht iss.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Irgentwie werde ich aus der page da oben nicht schlau, wo steht da was von selber tukkern?



was meinst du |kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vll habe ich da was falsch verstanden,aber ich dachte ihr wollt den Kutter selber fahren??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> vll habe ich da was falsch verstanden,aber ich dachte ihr wollt den Kutter selber fahren??



ich lach mich kaputt :q:q:q:q du haust immer einen oben drauf #6 

ne ne das lassen wir ma lieber :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warum haste dann was von wegen bootserfahrung gefragt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> warum haste dann was von wegen bootserfahrung gefragt?



sach ma ließ doch mal alles und nich immer nur teilweise.hier kam ein vorschlag sich boote zu mieten |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also: Chris13, Fynn, Andy, Junger Dorsch, Dorsch Chris, Franky D, Jäger, Vadder, Liz!!!
Das sind schon mal neun Leutz...
Dann wären nur noch drei Plätze frei!
Ratz Fatz geht das!!!

Hoffe, ich hab keinen übergangen?
Wenn, dann Asche auf mein Haupt!!!|uhoh: 

Ich denk, da wird sich dann doch ein Kapitän für die NANA chartern lassen!
Die Dänen werden uns doch bestimmt nicht einfach so nen Kutter übergeben...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lesen tuh ich, aber verstehen nur halb

Ist für nen Aussenstehenden nicht so einfach,wenn hier auf mehren Hochzeiten getanzt wird, der eine will den Kutter, ein anderer ein Boot...

Aber so langsam kapier ich´s


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabernd


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Also: Chris13, Fynn, Andy, Junger Dorsch, Dorsch Chris, Franky D, Jäger, Vadder, Liz!!!
> Das sind schon mal neun Leutz...
> Dann wären nur noch drei Plätze frei!
> Ratz Fatz geht das!!!
> ...



hm bin auch auf 8 gekommen aber ich werde wohl dienstag erstmal anrufen und chartern falls noch klappt ansonsten fahren wir eben alleine wa dirk :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Also: Chris13, Fynn, Andy, Junger Dorsch, Dorsch Chris, Franky D, Jäger, Vadder, Liz!!!
> Das sind schon mal neun Leutz...
> Dann wären nur noch drei Plätze frei!
> Ratz Fatz geht das!!!
> ...




kannst erstma in klammern mein daddy raufsetzen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> nabernd



wird auch zeit nu sach schon bin dabei :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Lesen tuh ich, aber verstehen nur halb
> 
> Ist für nen Aussenstehenden nicht so einfach,wenn hier auf mehren Hochzeiten getanzt wird, der eine will den Kutter, ein anderer ein Boot...
> 
> Aber so langsam kapier ich´s


 

Hi Hi!!!
Da ist noch einer natürlich Blond!!!#y 

Hab schon befürchtet bei mir liegts an dem guten Rauchkraut aus NL...|uhoh: :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> kannst erstma in klammern mein daddy raufsetzen



moment !!!! erstmal meeresangler team gemeinschaft,wenn plätze übrig sind wird gerecht aufgeteilt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Also: Chris13, Fynn, Andy, Junger Dorsch und (mein Daddy) , Dorsch Chris, Franky D, Jäger, Vadder, Liz!!!
> Das sind schon mal neun Leutz...
> Dann wären nur noch drei Plätze frei!
> Ratz Fatz geht das!!!
> ...


 
So besser?:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hi Hi!!!
> Da ist noch einer natürlich Blond!!!#y
> 
> Hab schon befürchtet bei mir liegts an dem guten Rauchkraut aus NL...|uhoh: :q




Lieber langsam als garnit:g

natürlich blond eben:q

ps: meine bayern fangen gerade an


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moment !!!! erstmal meeresangler team gemeinschaft,wenn plätze übrig sind wird gerecht aufgeteilt.




wie gesagt in Klammern und ja auch nur, wenn mich niemand mitnimmt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hi Hi!!!
> 
> 
> Hab schon befürchtet bei mir liegts an dem guten Rauchkraut aus NL...|uhoh: :q




hör auf übervorder ihn jetzt nich |uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wird auch zeit nu sach schon bin dabei :q:q:q


 
|kopfkrat  :m  ich muß aber erst mal wissen wann und wo genau, ich leß' doch nich 50 Seitem durch die ihr geschrieben habt :g 



andy0209 schrieb:


> moment !!!! erstmal meeresangler team gemeinschaft,wenn plätze übrig sind wird gerecht aufgeteilt.


 
|stolz:


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend leute 
gute idee von euch mit einer weiteren Kuttertour weis noch nicht wie es Termienlich bei mir aussieht wenn ich zeit habe uzu dem Termin werde ich versuchen auch zu kommen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moment !!!! erstmal meeresangler team gemeinschaft,wenn plätze übrig sind wird gerecht aufgeteilt.


 
Stimmt!!!
Meeresanglerteam hat Vorrang!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> wie gesagt in Klammern und ja auch nur, wenn mich niemand mitnimmt



ich denk an dich .natürlich wirst du mitgenommen.


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jd und wie hoch gewinnen wir ich sach mal 1:2


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @Jd und wie hoch gewinnen wir ich sach mal 1:2


 

leider sind solche Themen abends #t  |abgelehn


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Lieber langsam als garnit:g
> 
> natürlich blond eben:q
> 
> ps: meine bayern fangen gerade an


 
Bin ja eigentlich sonst kein Bayern Fan, aber gegen die aufgeblasenen Italiener...
Da ist mein Herz heut mal blau weiß!!!#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja stehen gerade richtig unter druck, ich tipe auch 2:1 bayern:m

Die mailänder sind echt nen angstgegner von bayern...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> abend leute
> gute idee von euch mit einer weiteren Kuttertour weis noch nicht wie es Termienlich bei mir aussieht wenn ich zeit habe uzu dem Termin werde ich versuchen auch zu kommen.



bis montag entscheiden sind nur 12 plätze . wenn du bis jetzt da keinen termin hast .iss die entscheidung doch einfach .dann haste jetzt einen. klarer fall


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein problem bis montag weis ich bescheid


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bis montag entscheiden sind nur 12 plätze . wenn du bis jetzt da keinen termin hast .iss die entscheidung doch einfach .dann haste jetzt einen. klarer fall


 

Andy wohin gehts nach DK und wann ;+


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> leider sind solche Themen abends #t |abgelehn


 
Recht hat er da abba auch wieder!!!
Von denen geht eh keiner Angeln!!!
Destewegen |offtopic &|abgelehn 

Weiter im Text!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |kopfkrat  :m  ich muß aber erst mal wissen wann und wo genau, ich leß' doch nich 50 Seitem durch die ihr geschrieben habt :g
> 
> 
> 
> |stolz:



gut nur für dich chrissi 29.06 richtung dk auf dorsch mitten kutte r übernachten in häusle eventuell ms nana wenn sie noch frei iss
kostenpunkt 52 europas inkl unterkunft.01.07 zurück richtung heimat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> leider sind solche Themen abends #t  |abgelehn



super entscheidung #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab gerade mal nachgegrübelt wäre es nicht sinnvoll freitag schon anzureisen dann hat man den streß mit der fahrerei vor dem angeln nicht sind dann für jeden schlappe 12 euro mehr fürs haus.|kopfkrat und wir könnten abens noch ein bisschen platten ärgern


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich mußte erstmal denn Sch***-Kalender suchen, aber da bin ich doch schon fast an der *Adria *und da wird schon zuviel #:

wäre gerne mitgkommen, aber ich muß absagen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich mußte erstmal denn Sch***-Kalender suchen, aber da bin ich doch schon fast an der *Adria *und da wird schon zuviel #:
> 
> wäre gerne mitgkommen, aber ich muß absagen :m



:c:c:c hoffendlich verkraften wir das schade aber im november hab ich noch was in petto :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy 
wann bist du morgen hier ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab gerade mal nachgegrübelt wäre es nicht sinnvoll freitag schon anzureisen dann hat man den streß mit der fahrerei vor dem angeln nicht sind dann für jeden schlappe 12 euro mehr fürs haus.|kopfkrat und wir könnten abens noch ein bisschen platten ärgern


 
Aus dem Grund wollt ich ja auch Freitags Urlaub nehmen...
Donnerstag Nacht würden wir dann hochgedüst kommen!
Nur weiß ich nicht, wie das mit unsern Meeresangler Schulkindern funzt!
Die müßten dann eventuell nen blauen Freitag machen:q !
Bei mir kam so etwas in meiner Schulzeit öfter mal vor#t #d  !!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :c:c:c hoffendlich verkraften wir das schade aber im november hab ich noch was in petto :q


 

November bestimmt, aber ADRIA :q  da kann ich nich anders #v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @andy
> wann bist du morgen hier ?



|gaehn: 6 uhr |uhoh:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm da sehe ich auch ein Prob, wird sich nicht mit meiner mum vereinbaren lassen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund wollt ich ja auch Freitags Urlaub nehmen...
> Donnerstag Nacht würden wir dann hochgedüst kommen!
> Nur weiß ich nicht, wie das mit unsern Meeresangler Schulkindern funzt!
> Die müßten dann eventuell nen blauen Freitag machen:q !
> Bei mir kam so etwas in meiner Schulzeit öfter mal vor#t #d  !!!



jau kenn ich :vik: war immer milch holen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

OK dann bis morgen , wünsch euch noch was und bin dann weg ##    |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :c:c:c hoffendlich verkraften wir das schade aber im november hab ich noch was in petto :q


 
 Schade Chris!!!

@ Andy,

für November besteht bei mir dann auch grad reges Interesse...
Egal was dat is:q 

Wenn ich da mit derf???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> November bestimmt, aber ADRIA :q  da kann ich nich anders #v



naja bekommen wir schon hin wir denken an dich wenn du in kroatien bist :cich will auch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Schade Chris!!!
> 
> @ Andy,
> 
> ...



klaro jagen wir zu ib und mona nach nyborg boot nehme ich warscheinlich mit oder wir holen uns eins von lars aus kerteminde
warte nurnoch aufurlaubsbestätigung von meiner frau


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> OK dann bis morgen , wünsch euch noch was und bin dann weg ##    |wavey:



rinjehaun und grübel nich soviel jetzt kommt ja erstmal ms langeland
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klaro jagen wir zu ib und mona nach nyborg boot nehme ich warscheinlich mit oder wir holen uns eins von lars aus kerteminde
> warte nurnoch aufurlaubsbestätigung von meiner frau


 
Nu hat's der Olle wieder nicht gerafft;+ !!!

Ib und Mona?
Nyborg?
Lars aus Kerteminde?
Aufurlaubsbestätigung von deiner Frau?

Dirk Schädel = Tilt!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> OK dann bis morgen , wünsch euch noch was und bin dann weg ## |wavey:


 

Bis dann Chris!
Nicht so tief inhalieren!!!:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin dann auch weg...:g

gute nacht#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nu hat's der Olle wieder nicht gerafft;+ !!!
> 
> Ib und Mona?
> Nyborg?
> ...



ich schmeiß mich wech.
im november gehts nochmal für ne woche nach dk nyborg ib und mona sind die vermieter vom ferienhaus und lars mein zuverlässiger bootsverleiher.entweder ihr kommt die ganze woche mit oder ihr kommt für paar tage hoch. meine frau hat schon urlaub beantragt zumindest bescheid gegeben müssn nurnoch warten wann sie machen kann.

gut so:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich schmeiß mich wech.
> im november gehts nochmal für ne woche nach dk nyborg ib und mona sind die vermieter vom ferienhaus und lars mein zuverlässiger bootsverleiher.entweder ihr kommt die ganze woche mit oder ihr kommt für paar tage hoch. meine frau hat schon urlaub beantragt zumindest bescheid gegeben müssn nurnoch warten wann sie machen kann.
> 
> gut so:q


 

Na, so ist das doch mal schön laaaaangsaaam erklärt!:q 
So wünsch ich mir das!!!|uhoh:  

Hört sich gut an...#6 
Ist zwar noch in weiter Ferne, aber grad im Kalender eingetragen!

Werd mich jetzt auch in die Kiste machen.
Heut war ein stressiger Tach|evil: 

Gut's Nächtly#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup ich muß auch .
bis dann denne
greez
andy|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh oh .sorry chris hab mich gestern vertippelt bin doch schon ab 5.00 hier nich ab 6.00 muß doch schon kurz nach 6 los #q ich hoffe das gibt nich |krach:|motz:|splat2:

sowas dummes |scardie:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja habs ja auch noch gerade geschafft :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*So noch 9 tage und wir habens geschafft *|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo #u


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*bitte lesen wichtig !!!!!!!!!!

so e mail zur nana iss raus .
ich warte jetzt das o.k. ab ob wir die vollcharter am samstag 30.06 07 bekommen .dann bekommt jeder eine pn von mir ob er kann oder nicht.jeder der sich nicht innerhalb von 3 tagen zurückgemeldet hat ob er mitkommt ist raus. vorrang haben alle mitschreibenden des meeresangler frühschnack team.das heißt jeder von euch wird auch angeschrieben .also jetzt bitte keine wirren anmeldungen über den trööt.das bringt nur ein heiden durcheinander.

ps anreise wäre dann der 29.06 abreise der 01.07.07 ich habe zwecks der fahrerei die anfrage auf das haus der msnana auch gestellt.so können wir abens noch gemütlich beieinander sitzen oder zum fischen gehen.und alle fahrer sind gut ausgeschlafen zur ausfahrt und zur abreise.

greez
und einen angenehmen tag 
andy*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
bin doch voll in der organisation.

sorry für die falsche uhrzeit.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy also für Kutter möchte ich doch bitte ein Platz reserviert haben , wir fahren ja erst am 06.07 runter, also werde ich zum Kuttern natürlich dabeisein, nur ganzes WE dat wird mir zuviel


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denk das bekommen wir hin#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ....also jetzt bitte keine wirren anmeldungen über den trööt.das bringt nur ein heiden durcheinander.


 
   


DorschChris schrieb:


> Andy also für Kutter möchte ich doch bitte ein Platz reserviert haben ..


 
:m  ok erst lesen dann Antworten Chris :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon ok iss ja noch so früh |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich denk das bekommen wir hin#6


 

Optimal dann kann ich die Tackle-planung für DK und Kroatien ja zusammenlegen #6  und in DK ein kleinen Testlauf Big Game starten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Optimal dann kann ich die Tackle-planung für DK und Kroatien ja zusammenlegen #6  und in DK ein kleinen Testlauf Big Game starten



genau aber nich verausgaben. chris kümmer dich mal am tag falls zuviel geschrieben wird meine rote ankündigung ab und an als zitat zu setzen damit es immer aktuell unten ist. muß jetzt leider los bis heut abend greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *bitte lesen wichtig !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so e mail zur nana iss raus .
> ich warte jetzt das o.k. ab ob wir die vollcharter am samstag 30.06 07 bekommen .dann bekommt jeder eine pn von mir ob er kann oder nicht.jeder der sich nicht innerhalb von 3 tagen zurückgemeldet hat ob er mitkommt ist raus. vorrang haben alle mitschreibenden des meeresangler frühschnack team.das heißt jeder von euch wird auch angeschrieben .also jetzt bitte keine wirren anmeldungen über den trööt.das bringt nur ein heiden durcheinander.
> ...



*bitte lesen !!!!*


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein Problem #6
Hau rein und mach nich so doll |jump:
....bald is der 14te und wir wollen Fit sein #g |muahah:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> kein Problem #6
> Hau rein und mach nich so doll |jump:
> ....bald is der 14te und wir wollen Fit sein #g |muahah:
> 
> Gruß Chris



jupp :vik:|laola::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp :vik:|laola::vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So.....alter Freund da kam ja wieder was zusammen   Da ist man mal einen Abend die MeFos jagen und schon steht das komplette Programm :q 

Mein zweiter Vorschlag wäre gewesen, dass wir sonst evtl mal zum gelben Riff hochdüsen |kopfkrat Das wäre auch mal eine geile Aktion! 
Oder halt die Kleinboote auf Langeland....Kutter ist ja schon soooo oft....
Glaube nicht das so viel Unterschied zwischen Kutter hier und Kutter kleiner Belt ist. 
Aber nichts desto trotz wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fynn?das issen riesen unterschied!lol


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Housten....ich habe ein Problem!!!Mich fährt keiner hoch...mein Dad is auf Tagung in Köln und meine Mum ist seit 15Jahren nicht mehr Auto gefahren-.-....es hätte sooooooooooooo geil werden können!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Housten....ich habe ein Problem!!!Mich fährt keiner hoch...mein Dad is auf Tagung in Köln und meine Mum ist seit 15Jahren nicht mehr Auto gefahren-.-....es hätte sooooooooooooo geil werden können!



Laß mich raten!!!
Deine Mutter war die Frau, die vor 15 Jahren hochschwanger in die Klinik gerast ist, um ihren Sohn zur Welt zu bringen!!!
Dabei hat sie 25 Autos demoliert, ist Erwin K. über den Fuß gefahren und hat den Dackel von Gerda Z. plattgefahren...:q#d
Ich kann mich noch gut an den Fall erinnern!!!
Seitdem hat sie sich nie nie wieder an's Steuer eines Autos gesetzt! Wo sie auch Recht hat!


Doch jetzt mal ohne dummes Kommentar!

Vielleicht fährt ja noch einer aus der Berliner Kante mit...
Gegen eine Spritbeteiligung klappt das ja vielleicht!
Oder du setzt dich in den Zug! Die Bahn kommt!!!

Doch wie siehts eigentlich zu dem Zeitpunkt mit Schule aus?
Haste dann schon Ferien?

Greez Dirk


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann führ deine Mum jetzt mal langsam wieder ran, ans Auto fahren  

Ist das echt so ein Unterschied zwischen Ostsee DK und Ostsee DE? Glaube ich nicht #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nochmal zur Erinnerung.... #6 



andy0209 schrieb:


> *bitte lesen wichtig !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *so e mail zur nana iss raus .*
> *ich warte jetzt das o.k. ab ob wir die vollcharter am samstag 30.06 07 bekommen .dann bekommt jeder eine pn von mir ob er kann oder nicht.jeder der sich nicht innerhalb von 3 tagen zurückgemeldet hat ob er mitkommt ist raus. vorrang haben alle mitschreibenden des meeresangler frühschnack team.das heißt jeder von euch wird auch angeschrieben .also jetzt bitte keine wirren anmeldungen über den trööt.das bringt nur ein heiden durcheinander.*
> ...


 
Gruß Chris


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee das war nicht meine Mum#6...aber sie hat einfach angst vorm fahren deswegen wird das nix!Bahn wäre ne Alternative.
Ferien hab ich da noch nicht!Aber ich bin da mit meinen Prüfungen fertig...und da haben wir andauernd frei:vik:!!!Und dann nur noch 2Jahre Pauken und ich hab das Abi:q:q:q
Würden wir am 1.7. auch noch angeln?


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wäre es nicht möglich,dass ich noch Hamburg fahre und da von einem von euch eingesackt werde?


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na sicher Hase!!!
Ich sammel eh Fynn'sen ein, da paßt du auch noch in unser Wägelchen...:m 

Greez


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey das wäre ja hammer geil!Ich würde dann am Hamburger Hauptbahnhof ankommen!Ich kläre das mal mit meinen eltern ab!


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tote Hose hier ....


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fynn'sen....tss  

Aber ich glaube das wird lustig.....so bin jetzt erstmal #g |laola: #v  "...was bist du denn fürn Hip-Hop-Kasper? Du hasn Bang am Kopp aller...." |supergri :vik: Bangbros rulez #h


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

loOol


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sagt mal....wo seit ihr denn alle?


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Servus!

Ich denk mal unser Teammanager wird die Dänemarktour ausarbeiten...
Und alle anderen haben auch noch ein Leben neben dem Board!:m 

Bin jetzt auch weg!

Greez


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa ich auch!Aber wollte halt nochn bissel was fragen!


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weil bevor ich alleine hoch fahren darf,muss ich alles wissen bzw. meine eltern wollen alles wissen(verständlicherweise)


----------



## Farmer-Joh (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wäre auch gern dabei!
wenn der teammanger hilfe braucht ich habe schon mehrfach kuttertourn organisiert! also einfach mal nachfrage!
PS. könnte auch leute aus dem großraum berlin mitnehmen!


----------



## chris13 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vorrang haben Teammitglieder oder!?


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Vorrang haben Teammitglieder oder!?



Sei doch froh das dich jemand mitnehmen kann :m 

Ich denke mal damit ist unser guter Farmer der erste auf der "Nachrücker-Liste".....

....und jetzt gehts für mich ins Bett, hoffentlich ohne :v ...|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leutz

bestätigung iss noch net da ,wenn bis heut abend nicht ruf ich mal in dk an iss wohl das beste, ich kenne das email problem mit unseren lieben dänen ,kann manchmal ein paar tage dauern .

@fynn gelbe riff iss mir auch schon durch den kopf gegangen wo hier die die frage dk tour aufkam, leider werden da warscheinlich einige material und geldprobleme bekommen, iss ja doch ein wenig kostenspielig für unsere noch nicht verdienenden :q und wir wollen ja soviel wie möglich aus deutschland rausschleusen zum angeln . aber das machen wir auf jeden fall .bin ja im mai auf der mille und kann mir somit schonmal ein bild von diesem kutter machen . übrigens du kannst gerne deine sachen packen am 23 05 ms mille tag dirk will wohl auch kommen setz dich mal mit ihm in verbindung. http://www.ms-mille.dk/frame1.html hier haste mal die kutterseite. sind noch 14 plätze frei.

@ farmer
#6 super angebot den chris einzusammeln ,ich denke mal die chancen sehen sehr gut aus das du dabei bist.und dk erfahrung in sachen touren iss auch i.o hilfe ist  immer gut.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Weil bevor ich alleine hoch fahren darf,muss ich alles wissen bzw. meine eltern wollen alles wissen(verständlicherweise)



moin chris13

was brauchst du denn alles ? für die ellis .kann dir gerne wenn alles in sack und tüten ist eine gesonderte mail mit allen daten und organisatorischen details schicken,das sollte nicht das problem sein und wenn farmer dich mitnimmt kann er sicher auch vorher mal bei dir vorbeischauen .übrigens mit der bahn kannst du auch magdeburg anlaufen dann kann ich dich abholen nur mal son tip falls nochmal irgendetwas ist.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris 
mal wieder ver|schlafen |rolleyes und das am letzten arbeitstag dieser woche#d :q:q:q

wo iss eigendlich unser lokführer jäger? treibt der sich schon in dk rum? ich glaub da war irgendwas,oder?

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen , alles gut`?

hab mal wieder voll verpennt, aber nu ist ja erstmal letzter Tag bis kurz vor dem 14ten |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da isser ja morjen :vik:

ein glück nächste woche auch nur 4 tage malochen :vik:
dann kann los gehen ,das wetter soll ja nu endlich stabil werden ,ich hoffe ja mal .
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da isser ja morjen :vik:
> 
> ein glück nächste woche auch nur 4 tage malochen :vik:
> dann kann los gehen ,das wetter soll ja nu endlich stabil werden ,ich hoffe ja mal .
> ...


 
Vlt. wird das Wetter ja mal richtig hübsch, die letzten male wrs ja ein wenig besch***n #q  aber man ist ja optimist :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Vlt. wird das Wetter ja mal richtig hübsch, die letzten male wrs ja ein wenig besch***n #q  aber man ist ja optimist :q



und viel zu hart für diese welt :vik::q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab nochmal 25 Wattis nachgeordert ob ich nu für 75 €15 löhne! oder für 100 €17,50, hab ich mir gedacht was ich hab hab ich und gut!
So kann ich die Würmlies am Freitag in Trupps (20/20/20/10/10/10/10)einteilen und jeder hat was davon #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> hab nochmal 25 Wattis nachgeordert ob ich nu für 75 €15 löhne! oder für 100 €17,50, hab ich mir gedacht was ich hab hab ich und gut!
> So kann ich die Würmlies am Freitag in Trupps (20/20/20/10/10/10/10)einteilen und jeder hat was davon #g




jup ich denk mal die werden schon alle zur not müssen wir am angelladen beobachten wer keine mehr bekommt dann gehen sie eben dann wech.
so alder ich werd dann mal los lüneburg wartet.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja auf Mille hätt ich ja auch nicht schlecht Bock, aber da werd ich wohl mal wieder im Urlaub verweilen leider nicht in DK!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß auf Arbeit. is ja nich mehr lang |pftroest:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy

das wird eng mit Mille, 2 Tage später gehts für mich ins "einzig wahre gelobte Land" :vik: :vik: 
Aber später im Jahr hätte ich auf jeden Fall mal Interesse!


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sorry hab da was überlesen....das wäre super wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest!Sonst würde ich mitm zug nach hamburg gondeln-wäre auch kein problem!


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja oder ich war nach magdeburg!?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leudz,

boah geil endlich ostern

heute nur 3 std und dann noch ne 2+ in Französisch wieder bekommen, was will man mehr#6


----------



## der Jäger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Bin nur kurz im Board.Ihr seit ja voll im Gange für den berüchtigen  14.den . Von meiner Seite her ein dickes Petri für den Trip , ans Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team:vik:.

Schaue heut Nacht um die o1oo mal wieder rein.
Auch allen ein fohes Osterfest|jump:

:gder Jäger:g

#:Jetzt noch 30Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip#:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

yo wünsche ich dir auch#6

es sind nur noch 9 tage#6


----------



## der Jäger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr habs gut,Ihr müsst nicht mehr solange warten:q:q

Bei mir schlägt der Puls hoch und meine Nerven #q spielen verrückt,ich muss noch solange warten auf den Tag X:c:c


#: 30 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip#:


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen leute 

Ich weis noch nicht ob das mit DK bei mir Terminlich klappt wegen Schule. Könnte man nicht vieleicht mal in den Sommerferien in den ersten zwei Augustwochen noch mal ne Tour an der Ostsee planen z.B Heck von der Forelle buchen oder Heiligenhafen MS Einigkeit ab sechs Personen reserviert Thomas auch die Plätze.Und uzu dem termin kann ich auf jedenfall kommen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Könnte ja kotzen, heute wohl wieder nicht fischen |gr: |evil: 

@derJäger
schließ dich doch mal bei der Nana Tour an  #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ franky

wieso ist doch WE?

Ne ostseetour wäre auch geil, aber wenn von hh dann mit der karo


----------



## der Jäger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So bin jetzt wieder weg,muss zum Dienst:v

Trotzdem viel Spass noch im Board|rolleyes|rolleyes

:gder Jäger:g

#: 30 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip#:


----------



## der Jäger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Könnte ja kotzen, heute wohl wieder nicht fischen |gr: |evil:
> 
> @derJäger
> schließ dich doch mal bei der Nana Tour an  #6



Welcher Nana Tour????

Bin mit noch sechs anderen Leuten,nicht aus dem Board,zum Trip in DK,Haus ist schon fest gemietet.

#:30 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip#:


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jd Die Strecke dich ich zurücklegen müste ist noch weiter als an die Ostsee und das übers Wochenende und Montags wieder Schule ist schon bischen heftig


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aso ja dann ist klar...

wie wär´s denn mit fliegen^^

woher kommste denn?


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Welcher Nana Tour????



Ist jetzt glaube ich fürs WE um den 30 Juni oda so geplant?! Ich denke mal Andy haut morgen die Bestätigung raus...Und als Poster in diesem Thread wirste wohl auch eine gesonderte PN kriegen


----------



## der Jäger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ist jetzt glaube ich fürs WE um den 30 Juni oda so geplant?! Ich denke mal Andy haut morgen die Bestätigung raus...Und als Poster in diesem Thread wirste wohl auch eine gesonderte PN kriegen



Werde ich mal durchschauen,ob es Arbeitmäßig paßt.
Danke für den Tipp.#h#h#h

#:30 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip#:


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jd ich brech zusammen fliegen?
klar könnte von Stuttgart oder Frankfurt fliegen, aber dass problem wird der Transport der Ausrüstung seien und der Peis sollte ja auch noch im Rahmen bleiben da ich dieses Jahr noch öfters an die Ostsee wollte verstehste.


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nab jetzt gerade mal geschaut sind knappe 9std fahrt das schon etwas heftig.

Mit dem Flugzeug ab Stuttgart bis Hamburg und zurück inkl. Sonder gepäck würde 100-120€ kosten plus an und abfahrt nach Stuttgart und Parkplatz wären das dann ca 150-200€ also das muss ich mir nochmal überlegen |kopfkrat .


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war ja nur nen scherz|supergri

hmm echt schade, das werden immer weniger:c#d


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> hmm echt schade, das werden immer weniger:c#d



Wieso? Bis jetzt ist doch nur Franky abgesprungen?! Oder habe ich was nicht mitbekommen? #c


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sehr wahrscheinlich werde ich leider nicht kommen können.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups, ich dachte erst an chris, aber bei dem geht das jetzt ja wahrscheinlich doch klar

@ andy

könntest du mir dann auch bitte für die elter, genaure daten zuschicken,du weisst aj meien mum...

wäre super, DANKE#6


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa ich denke,dass das bei mir klar geht!Ich fahre einfach nach magdeburg und hoffe,dass andy mich einsammelt:q Oder bis Hamburg und Dirk sammelt mich ein#6..

Würden wir Freitag schon rausfahren oder nur Sa. und So.?


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schlaft ihr alle schon?


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö ich bin noch da


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wheeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy juhuuuuu party...


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber wo sind die anderen


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine ahnung vielleicht schlafebn die schon oder machen party


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ahhh da is ja einer


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt ist der andy wieder abgehauen...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm jetzt bin ich wieder hier#h


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles klar?#


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen erstmal schön auspennen:m


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Phil.Für mich gibt es jetzt viele Wege nach Fynshav
1. Ich fahre nach Magdeburg und Andy sammelt mich ein.
2. Ich fahre nach Hamburg und werde von Dirk eingesammelt
3. Sollte Farmer-Joh mitkommen,könnte er mich mitnehmen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn sollte des ja klar gehen, das hoffe ich zumindest sehr stark:g

Mir gehts gerade nicht so gut und bin eht müde, man sieht sich morgen#h

grute nacht und bb


----------



## chris13 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa Nacht!


----------



## Farmer-Joh (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann sollte der kuttertour nichts im wege stehn, wenn ich mitkommen darf! wäre super wenn ich recht zeitig bescheid bekommen könnte! Danke


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

Kleine Terminänderung .habe gerade mit morten von der nana telefoniert. leider sind alle samstage ausgebucht uns bleibt leider nur der 21.07 2007 ich hoffe das reicht euch.das haus ist auch schon den kompletten juni und juli ausgebucht. hab allerdings eine tel.nr von morten bekommen  zwecks unterkunft  um 11 ist die vermieterin im büro dann mache ich die wohnung klar .also wie gesagt sobald ich alles geklärt habe bekommt ihr eine pn.von mir.

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! 

Bin kurz im Board, und wollt nur mal Hallo #h sagen.

So wie gelesen habe,läuft es bei Euch auf Hochtouren für den 14.den.



:vik: 29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> Bin kurz im Board, und wollt nur mal Hallo #h sagen.
> 
> ...



ach wat jäger mehr um den dk trip im juli ich schick dir auch ne pn wenn alles geklärt ist. können dann abens noch ein bisschen in die brandung wenn du mitkommst.

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay.Wenn die Bahn mitspielt#q#q

Mit der PN muss Du mir mal später erklären.

Habe gerade den Kopf ;+;+ voll wegen dem Haus,
meine EX meint sie müsste den ungünstigen Weg für die Abwicklung der Kreditabwicklung wählen#d#d#d#d#d#d#d

:vik: 29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip :vik:


----------



## chris13 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann muss ich den Termin leider absagen,da bin ich schon auf Naxos zum surfen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich den Termin leider absagen,da bin ich schon auf Naxos zum surfen!



schade eigendlich aber die plätze auf der nana sind leider immer schon wochen vorher ausgebucht haben echt glück das der 21.07 noch frei war.aber gelbe riff kommt ja auchnoch ich denke mal ende august .
greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja mal sehn...vllt. kann man auch einfach mal nach Heili fahren oder so?!


----------



## der Jäger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SO bin kurz wech,komme später nochmal reinschaun.

 Gruß an alle Boarder.


:vik: 29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip :vik:


----------



## Franky D (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ chris 
wie schon mal gesagt man könnte ja in den sommerferien was mit Heiligenhafen oder mit der Forelle klar machen wenn man mit genügend leuten kommt wird einem auch das Heck reserviert müssten wir mal schauen wer alles zeit hatt und zu welchem zeitpunkt.


----------



## chris13 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja man könnte sich halt das Heck vonner Karo absperren lassen!Vllt auch im August?


----------



## Franky D (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habe eher an die MS Einigkeit gedacht na klar im August weil da ja Sommerferien sind


----------



## der Jäger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

EIN FROHES OSTERFEST DEN BOARDER VOM        MEERESANGLER-FRÜHSCHNACK-TEAM.

|laola:

:g der Jäger :g

:vik: 29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## chris13 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke dir auch!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> EIN FROHES OSTERFEST DEN BOARDER VOM        MEERESANGLER-FRÜHSCHNACK-TEAM.
> 
> |laola:
> 
> ...



dir ebenso frohe ostern |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leuts 
nach zahlreichen telefonaten hab ich nun die unterkunft für dk 
garnich so einfach mitten in der ferienzeit.da in dk auch zu dieser zeit ferien sind. pn's gehen heute abend an euch raus.:vik:
gruß
andy


----------



## der Jäger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy

Haste ja ein langes Weekend oder?? 

Gehst bestimmt auf die Pirsch??


:vik:29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> Haste ja ein langes Weekend oder??
> 
> ...



nee nich zur pirsch keine zeit.heute mach ich mal einen ruhigen und ab morgen gehts an meinem boot weiter.hab endlich mal wieder ein paar tage zeit dienstag hab ich auch noch frei son glück:vik:
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab heut noch mal ne Übernachtung auf Fehmarn.
Und brauch es Dienstag wieder zur Spät|laola:




:vik: 29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Mit der PN muss Du mir mal später erklären.
> 
> 
> :vik: 29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip :vik:



ganz einfach oben rechts über den einträgen siehst du einen briefumschlag wenn der rot blinkt hast du eine pn bekommen (private nachricht) einfach anklicken . wenn du eine an jemanden schreiben willst klickste aufs benutzerbild oder den namen da steht dann irgendwo rechts private nachricht an .... schicken anklicken und los. ich mach gleich mal kannste dann mal antworten sozusagen der test.
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy

Ich glaube den Test habe ich bestanden.  Danke .

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:  #6#6#6#6#6#6#6

:gder Jäger:g


:vik:29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> Ich glaube den Test habe ich bestanden.  Danke .
> 
> ...



richtichhhh meinen glückwunsch :q

so nu werd ich mich mal ein bisschen aufs ohr hauen hab genug getan heute ,fast 3 stunden am telefon gehangen wegen unserer dk tour.
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SO bin auch gleich wech.
Bestellung übers Netz machen für den Raubzug in DK.
Halte die Ruten hoch und die #: aus dem Wasser.
Bin Montagabend erst wieder hier,laß die Ostereier suchen.
In diesem Sinne ein frohes Osterfest allen.

:gder Jäger:g

:vik:29 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So leutz
PN's sind raus und nu vollgas mit den bestätigungen sogar mit 2x grüßen :q :vik:.

ich hoffe mal das ihr mit diesem we auch zufrieden seid ,ging leider nicht anders.

greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich spreche heute abend nochma mit der mutti, aber ich denke ich bin dabei|bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin nicht dabei, aber ich darf zum Big Game in der Adria  :g ich glaub mitleid ist hier fehl am Platz |muahah: 
Ich bring euch einen kleinen Thun mit :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ich bin nicht dabei, aber ich darf zum Big Game in der Adria  :g ich glaub mitleid ist hier fehl am Platz |muahah:
> Ich bring euch einen kleinen Thun mit :vik:



ja da bekommste wirklich kein |pftroest: von mir .da wäre ich wohl auch lieber.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja mit alle mann nach DK ist ja auch nicht übel und nächstes Jahr gibt Big-Game-Frühschnack-Treffen an der Adria :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf jeden fall zu viert sind wir ja schon :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sag mal hast Du mal was von Micha gehört, da ist es ja ziemlich ruhig geworden in der Baleno-Tag Ecke?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau der hat ziemlich viel mit der arbeit um die ohren.hab vorhin mit ihm telefoniert für nächstes we hat er auch abgesagt er hat nachtschicht zu samstag .wegen der baleno tour hab ich total vergessen zu fragen.
also wir haben wieder einen platz frei .
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja, aber wenn da massig was hochgekommen wäre hätte sich da ja einer drüber ausgelassen, ich geh mal von unterdurchschnittlichen Fängen aus, wie zu der Zeit überall


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denk ich mal auch. vlt. meldet er sich heute noch ,hab ihm gesagt das er ne pn hat wenn er das ließt wird er sicher was dazu schreiben.


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich war Gestern noch mal schnell in der Gummitanke hab noch ein bischen aufgerüstet, denn eben ist das letzte Filet durch die Pfanne gehüpft und nu muß am 14 was kommen, sonst krieg ich mecker vom Freezer :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was haste denn geholt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab noch falls du was brauchst schick ich dir ein paket mit frischen filet's:q aber samstag werden wir schon das eine oder andere filet verhaften:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> was haste denn geholt?



was ist mit dir eigendlich du schreibst garnichts von samstag langeland ,du kommst doch mit deinem vater oder???


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hoff ich doch...


meinste wir bekommen auch heringe?falls es nicht so laufen sollte?


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> was haste denn geholt?


 
das bleibt mein geheimnis, ihr werdet gucken, aber mal was anderes ich hab mir die Salttrack 300 von Tubertini vorbestellt vlt. kommt die nächste Woche noch, dann könnt ihr euch Warm anziehen :q :q 



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich hab noch falls du was brauchst schick ich dir ein paket mit frischen filet's:q aber samstag werden wir schon das eine oder andere filet verhaften:q:q


 
Nach den letzten Ausfahrten bin ich mit 1-2 _Filets schon Voll zufrieden #6 
aber Danke für das Angebot vlt. meld ich mich deswegen nochmal


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das hoff ich doch...
> 
> 
> meinste wir bekommen auch heringe?falls es nicht so laufen sollte?


 

Heringe und jede Menge Torsch #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das hoff ich doch...
> 
> 
> meinste wir bekommen auch heringe?falls es nicht so laufen sollte?



wie jetzt das hoffe ich doch .ja oder nein . sonst können zwei andere mit. ruf mal einen dad sofort an wir haben nurnoch eine woche.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wäre gut, denn dann kann ich da auch noch einbisschen auffrischen:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch 7 Tage Leute


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> das bleibt mein geheimnis, ihr werdet gucken, aber mal was anderes ich hab mir die Salttrack 300 von Tubertini vorbestellt vlt. kommt die nächste Woche noch, dann könnt ihr euch Warm anziehen :q :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na 2 filet's sinds auf jeden fall bei einem fisch oder willste die andere seite den möven überlassen:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was ist mit dir eigendlich du schreibst garnichts von samstag langeland ,du kommst doch mit deinem vater oder???



upps das habe ich voll übersehen..

Ich habe doch schon längst alles angemeldet, klar bin ich dabei#6

wann sollen wir denn so da sein, damit wir noch ganz gute plätze bekommen?
Bin erst 1 mal mit der langeland gefahren


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss völlig egal da wir das heck sowieso haben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin erstmal wieder verschwunden melde mich nacher nochmal.
greez
andy#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir?

du oda?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> wir?
> 
> du oda?



was meinst du ??????


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du hast doch gesagt, dass wir das ganze heck hätten...

für wen haste das denn reserviert?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> du hast doch gesagt, dass wir das ganze heck hätten...
> 
> für wen haste das denn reserviert?



na für wem wohl. bestimmt für uns .meinste ich angle ganz alleine im heck das würde mir dann doch etwas zu teuer werden.:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das ist doch gut, dan sind wir so um 6.00 uhr da okay?

ich hoffe das wird nicht zu windig, das kann mein dad nicht so ab


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> na das ist doch gut, dan sind wir so um 6.00 uhr da okay?
> 
> ich hoffe das wird nicht zu windig, das kann mein dad nicht so ab


 

6 ist ok #6  und gegen die mir unbekannte Krankheit :v  hat Andy immer was am Mann  :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja wir haben schon einiges ausprobiert, aber bisher hat nichts geholfen...

wäre cool, wenn ihr eure Medi mal mitbringen könnt


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mußt mal Andy fragen, welche er mitnimmt :m


----------



## chris13 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich persönlich verzichte auf Mittelchen da ich NOCH nie Seekrank geworden bin und keine Probleme habe mit rauher See!
Was ganz gut helfen soll ist VitaminC 3 Tage vorm Törn jeweils 1000mg täglich,den Tip hab ich von nem Segler der beim AmericasCup dabei war,also wird es wohl schon stimmen *grins*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verzichte auf Mittelchen da ich NOCH nie Seekrank geworden bin und keine Probleme habe mit rauher See!
> Was ganz gut helfen soll ist VitaminC 3 Tage vorm Törn jeweils 1000mg täglich,den Tip hab ich von nem Segler der beim AmericasCup dabei war,also wird es wohl schon stimmen *grins*



seekrank wirst auch du noch werden warte ab.das hat gar nichts mit rauer see zu tun.selbst gestandene seeleute werde seekrank.
ich hatte es bis jetzt auch noch nicht aber der tag wird kommen.
so ist das nunmal.vlt hab ich auch glück aber das steht in den sternen.mein reisegold habe ich auch nur zur sicherheit mit oder zur hilfe für einen kollegen dem es erwischt hat.wenn einem doch einmal etwas schwindelig wird keine panik meistens hilft der blick zum horrizont sucht euch irgendwo in der ferne einen punkt.

übrigens dein seegler hat dir da ganzschön was vorgegaukelt.denn die 60mg vitamin c verarbeitet dein körper nur der rest wird unverarbeitet ausgeschieden.
wichtig ist vor dem törn gut zu essen kein alkohol und kaffee solltest du auch nur in maßen trinken dann klappt es schon.

greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich denke auch,dass ich irgendwann mal Seekrank werde,habe ich auch nie bestritten!Mit deinen Tips haste aufjedenfall recht!

"Do's":Genug Schlaf!
Vorher gut essen(damit es dann beim:v optisch besser rüberkommt:q:q:q)
nee damit der Magen beschäftigt ist!
Und man sollte nicht schon mit der Einstellung an Bord:"Ach mir wird ja sowieso schlecht"!

Dont's: Alc,Nikotin und Coffein!Ausserdem ist fettes Essen und Milch auch nicht so toll!

Wenn ich falsch liege dann berichtigt mich bitte


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soso....ganz großer Tag heute :q 
Habe heute 5 Forellen auf der Fliege verloren, dazu noch etliche Anfasser...glaubt ihr eine ist hängen geblieben? NIX DA!

Dann muss mir natürlich auch noch 45km von zu Hause entfernt, der Kickstarter von meinem Roller abfallen :q  Zum Glück war mein Opa dann auch schon 1 1/2std danach zur Stelle um zu überbrücken #d 
Nene, anschließend noch mit voller Watmontur zu Mecces rein :q 

Den Tach kann man streichen  

@Chris
kommste iegentl auch mit am 14.?
@Andy
ich guck mal ob der Termin passt, bin zu der Zeit irgendwann auch in "Hot-Girls-Land" :k :q aber ohne angel |rolleyes


----------



## chris13 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wollte mit aber mein dad hat sich frei genommen und jetzt fahren wir zusammen nach HH zur Karo


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar uwe leider kann man solche touren nicht kurzfristig planen .aber ich denk an dich.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch,dass ich irgendwann mal Seekrank werde,habe ich auch nie bestritten!Mit deinen Tips haste aufjedenfall recht!
> 
> "Do's":Genug Schlaf!
> Vorher gut essen(damit es dann beim:v optisch besser rüberkommt:q:q:q)
> ...



so iss vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

naja wir hoffen einfac das beste, dass der uns nicht wieder wegknattert wie bei der letzten tour mit fynn

ich fahr jetzt zum alster angeln mit boardi brassenkönig:vik:


----------



## chris13 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt erst erwacht ?

ich hab schon am boot gespachtelt wie ein irrer. morgen gehts weiter.
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy

leider wirds nix mit der Nana bei mir... 
Viel Spaß beim Boot :m  Hast du Bilder davon?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> 
> leider wirds nix mit der Nana bei mir...
> Viel Spaß beim Boot :m  Hast du Bilder davon?



na dann muß ich wohl einen neuen trööt aufmachen.
bilderchen stell ich rein wenn fertig iss immer mit bauabschnitten.
gruß
andy


----------



## chris13 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö war schon wach!aber naja moin geht ja immer lol


----------



## H.Uwe (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h Alles klar Andy.
Sehn uns am 14. auf der Langeland.
Wenn du keinen mehr fürs Heck findest, stell ich mich hin.
Werd jetzt wohl nicht mehr schreiben.
Fahre am Montag meine Tochter nach Frankfurt auf den Flughafen ( 1 Jahr USA) anschließend direckt nach Laboe und ab Dienstag jeden Tag auf der Langeland bis 14.04.

MfG Uwe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



H.Uwe schrieb:


> #h Alles klar Andy.
> Sehn uns am 14. auf der Langeland.
> Wenn du keinen mehr fürs Heck findest, stell ich mich hin.
> Werd jetzt wohl nicht mehr schreiben.
> ...



jau dann viel spaß und gute fänge wir sehen uns samstag.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,

Nich mehr lang.........


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich grüße dich.
wat iss nich mehr lang #c
bis samstag doch wohl nich etwa |uhoh: das iss noch ne ewigkeit#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat nu biste einge|schlafen oder wat????????|supergri


----------



## chris13 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nichts los hier?!


----------



## chris13 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Happy Easter!


----------



## chris13 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....Und dicke Eier!lol


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,


ich wünsche euch auch frohe Ostern und alles Gute#h|supergri

Es sidn nur noch 6 tage:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu aber..... Frohe Ostern @all :m 



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat nu biste einge|schlafen oder wat????????|supergri


 
Man so ein Shit, hier ging gerade erstmal garnichts mehr #q  Rechner aufgehängt danach keine I-Net verbindung #d 
aber funtzt ja wieder  #6



chris13 schrieb:


> ....Und dicke Eier!lol


 

|muahah: hoffentlich nicht |supergri


----------



## BennyO (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frohe Ostern hier an alle.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir frohe ostern an alle.
und nich so lange an den eiern kraulen das gibt nen roten sack:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal eine Frage an das gesamte Frühschnack-Team 
wer hätte in den ersten beiden Augustwochen diesen Jahres Zeit und Lust für eine Kuttertour auf der Ostsee wir könnten uns ja das Heck der MS Einigkeit Heiligenhafen oder das Heck der MS Forelle reservieren lassen. Mir geht es darum das man einen Termin findet wo auch wirklich jeder zeit hatt und kommen kann bei mir selber ist es auch immer schwierig auf grund der großen entfernung zur Küste an solchen aktionen teil zu nehmen. Deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag einen Termin zu finden bei dem Auch jeder zeit hat. Im Bezug auf die Schüler wären die Sommerferien natürlich fast Ideal. Deshalb bitte ich euch um möglichst schnelle Antworten und Vorschläge zwecks Termin und Schiff das man die Sache ausarbeiten kann.


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Als Schiff bitte die Forelle....Termin wäre mir egal, aber die ersten 3 Wchen der Sommerferien/SH kann ich nicht garantieren!


----------



## chris13 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Warum nicht Karoline?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Warum nicht Karoline?



versteh ich auch nit, bei fynn ist klar:c

aber könnte man ihn nicht da abholen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich habe keine Chance nach Heili zu kommen....
Dasi st mein Problem  2008 isses mir dann aber egal |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

.....eben übrigends noch ein paar Dorschies mit der Spinnrute geärgert, DAS ist Angeln :vik: 
Jeder Wurf Treffer und geile Drills :l


----------



## chris13 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fynn wo haste gefischt?


----------



## Franky D (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo bin wieder da 
wie gesagt mir ist es egal ob Forelle oder Heiligenhafen hab halt an die MS Einigkeit gedacht weil ich seit Jahren nur mit ihr Fahre und immer zufrieden wahr und mit fynn das wird schon klappen irgentwer wird ihn holen oder mitnehmen können ich brauch nur genauere angaben wegen dem Termin und dem Schiff von euch das man das richtig planen kann.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

joah chris und ich fahren auch schon länger mit der karo, aber ich würde auch die einigkeit betreten

@Fynn,

watfischen wie geil, muss ich auch ma wieder machen|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau ab nach heiligenhafen#6 weil fynn da nich mit kann#6
ich verstehe überhaubt nich warum hier über heiligenhafen weiter debatiert wird |kopfkrat fynn hat doch wohl ganz klar geschrieben das er keine chance hat dort hinzukommen #q wer bitteschön fährt knapp 200 km umweg um ihn abzuholen ???? nur weil einigkeit und karoline eure stammkutter sind muß man da stur dabeibleiben #q das ist für mich überhaubt nicht nachvollziehbar. es gibt soviele kutter ,aber ich vergaß auf denen wird ja nichts gefangen.#d wenn ihr was für alle plant dann müßt ihr auch kompromisse eingehen. mir solls egal sein wo es hingeht ich gehe auf jedes schiff ,ich hab aber auch die möglichkeit überall hinzukommen.

wie zb ende august gelbes riff

gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo Andy :q 

Vorallem verstehe ich auch nicht, mal ganz abgesehen von meinem Fahrerproblem, warum unbedingt Heiligenhafen. Ich sage mal zu 90% wird aus Laboe und Heikendorf besser gefangen! Sind halt dichter an den Fanggebieten und können auch bei scheiß Wind noch ordentliche Plätze anfahren....


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> fynn wo haste gefischt?



Am Ostseestrand :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Am Ostseestrand :q



im wasser :q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> im wasser :q:q:q



DAS logischerweise auch #6 

Habt ihr das mal gemacht? Bringt aber echt Spaß! Selbst die Untermaßigen geben nen guten Drill ab und releasen kann man sie auch alle ohne Probleme :m


----------



## Franky D (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy   
Ich habe nicht gesagt das wir nach Heiligenhafen müssen!

Ich sagte ja bereits mir solls auch egal seien weil ich zu der Zeit auch an der Küste bin. MS Einigkeit kam nur noch mal ins gespräch weil es hieß warum nicht die Karoline. 

@ all

Dann nehmen wir Heikendorf und Laboe in die engere auswahl in Heikendorf denke ich mal die Forelle als Kutter oder? und in Laboe weis ich nicht welcher Kutter gut ist Langeland?


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Evtl. sollte man auch mal abwarten was unser Sirius Andy sich jetzt geholt hat und ob sein 12 MAnn Kutter bis dahin fertig ist.
Dann hätten wir nämlich nen Top Skipper #6


----------



## Franky D (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo soll der Kutter dann liegen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Laboe denke ich mal...


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Jungs....

wies aussieht gehts für mich Donnerstag schonmal raus. Hätte noch irgendjemand Bock?

Fynn

edit: oder Mittwoch....weiß nich ob es so gut ist bei drehendem Wind rauszufahren?!


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So bin jetzt Donnerstag auf der LAngeland...

Hat noch irgendjemand eine Handy Nr von Uwe der jetzt auch auf der Langeland ist?


----------



## chris13 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sagt ma ich hab mir in den letzten tagen mal die heili cam angeguckt und ich kann die einigkeit nicht finden....is die inner werft oder so?!


----------



## chris13 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ahhhh da is die Einigkeit!Doch nicht weg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So bin jetzt Donnerstag auf der LAngeland...
> 
> Hat noch irgendjemand eine Handy Nr von Uwe der jetzt auch auf der Langeland ist?



nee leider nich der iss aber auf jeden fall on board findest ihn schon .wünsch dir viel erfolg wir sehen uns ja samstag.
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee leider nich der iss aber auf jeden fall on board findest ihn schon .wünsch dir viel erfolg wir sehen uns ja samstag.
> greez
> andy



Das hoffe ich doch  
Gitbs eigentlich eine Liste wer jetzt alles dabei ist ausm Forum? 

Sonst noch rigendjemand aktuelle Tipps für mich? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch
> Gitbs eigentlich eine Liste wer jetzt alles dabei ist ausm Forum?
> 
> Sonst noch rigendjemand aktuelle Tipps für mich? |kopfkrat



von hier leider keiner ausser dirk !


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doch, Philipp :q 
Kommt Dorschchris auch nicht mit? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris ist dann schon an der adria. der hats gut.
jd kommt mit |kopfkrat iss mir neu.


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich rede von Samstag dem 14 April MS Langeland 1 :q


......und du?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich rede von Samstag dem 14 April MS Langeland 1 :q
> 
> 
> ......und du?



achso |uhoh: dat meinste.

fynn
fynn sein kumpel
chris 
chris sein neffe
dirk
liz 
kumpel von dirk
jd
jd sein vater
icke 
und nen kumpel


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....meinen Kollegen nicht vergessen  
Dann sind wir ja schon eine ziemlich große Truppe, ich glaube dat wird lustig |bla: :m 

Werde dann Donnerstag schonmal vorfischen :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ....meinen Kollegen nicht vergessen
> Dann sind wir ja schon eine ziemlich große Truppe, ich glaube dat wird lustig |bla: :m
> 
> Werde dann Donnerstag schonmal vorfischen :g


ach von dir kommt auch noch einer mit. na das iss ja gut dann sind wir 11 iss doch o.k. micha hat ja leider abgesagt dem haben se ne nachtschicht aufgedrückt.ich aktuelisiere gleich mal


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo gut :m 
Hatte den ja sogar noch im alten Trööd als Pflichtperson, weil mein Fahrer :q , angemeldet :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aso das kann natürlich sein hab erst die liste von hier.
stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst irgendwas war da.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen
Bald ist MS LANGELAND TAG .... |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
wie der im lande oder wo haste dich rumgetrieben.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau ein glück hab mir mal die fangmeldungen angesehen sieht echt akzeptabel aus.und das wetter soll ja auch super werden .sollten wir nu auch endlich mal glück mit dem wetter bekommen|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich war im Familienkreis unterwegs |jump: #t


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy, muss auch leider für die dänemarktour absagen#t

Sind da bei dem 40 geb von einem Onkel und dann muss ich hin


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau ein glück hab mir mal die fangmeldungen angesehen sieht echt akzeptabel aus.und das wetter soll ja auch super werden .sollten wir nu auch endlich mal glück mit dem wetter bekommen|kopfkrat


 

Ich hoffe auch das es ordentlich rappelt im Team :vik:  :g 
Jau gutes Wetter wäre echt mal angebracht :m  #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin andy, muss auch leider für die dänemarktour absagen#t
> 
> Sind da bei dem 40 geb von einem Onkel und dann muss ich hin



dachte ich mir schon.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das es ordentlich rappelt im Team :vik:  :g
> Jau gutes Wetter wäre echt mal angebracht :m  #6



das prob ist er Wind, die letzten Tage soll es richtig heftig gewesen sein|evil:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das es ordentlich rappelt im Team :vik:  :g
> Jau gutes Wetter wäre echt mal angebracht :m  #6


jupp
gefriertruhe iss alle.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dachte ich mir schon.



leider, leider....

Ich wünsche euch trozdem schonma viel spass#6


----------



## chris13 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Wind flaut in den nächsten Tagen bis auf ca. 2-3 ab!Also sollte das kein Problem sein!


----------



## der Jäger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen !!|wavey:

Frohes Osterfest gehabt zuhaben. |wavey:

Hier im Board scheint eine kleine flaute zu sein. Werd erstmal  lesen was so in den letzten Tagen los war.

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Der Wind flaut in den nächsten Tagen bis auf ca. 2-3 ab!Also sollte das kein Problem sein!


 

Wollen wir`s mal hoffen, ich hab das Geschaukel langsam satt und kann :v Leute nicht mehr sehen :vik:


----------



## der Jäger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wollen wir`s mal hoffen, ich hab das Geschaukel langsam satt und kann :v Leute nicht mehr sehen :vik:


 

Ich hoffe Ihr hab gutes Wetter und bring reichlich Fisch#:
aus dem Wasser.

:gder Jäger:g

:vik:25 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jäger dienst beendet.

gruß
andy


----------



## der Jäger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jäger dienst beendet.
> 
> gruß
> andy



Nö hatte hatte Sa. aus der Nacht und habe morgen erst wieder ne mördertour:v      , von 1432-0225.

Hab mich über die Tage verwöhnen lassen:q:q:q:q:q

Morgen wieder früh hoch??

gruß der Jäger 

:vik: 25 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt verwöhnen lassen |uhoh: haste nen hasen da gehabt :q

nee morgen wieder werft boot weitermachen :vik: will nu endlich mal zu wasser|rolleyes


----------



## der Jäger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt verwöhnen lassen |uhoh: haste nen hasen da gehabt :q
> 
> nee morgen wieder werft boot weitermachen :vik: will nu endlich mal zu wasser|rolleyes
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> andy0209 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wie jetzt verwöhnen lassen |uhoh: haste nen hasen da gehabt :q
> ...


----------



## der Jäger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat Dreibein hat Verständnis

Das mit 14.den ist ja cool.

Habe null Ahnung von Booten ;+,aber hört sich gut an.

Bei mir läuft alles auf Hochtouren bis zu meinem Räuberfeldzug in dänischen Gewässern:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

gruß
der Jäger 

  :vik: 25 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na hast ja auch nurnoch ein paar tage .
ich auch leider zu viel 40 Tage dann gehts eine woche ins gelobte land.

so nu iss schluß für heute

bis denne 
andy


----------



## der Jäger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na hast ja auch nurnoch ein paar tage .
> ich auch leider zu viel 40 Tage dann gehts eine woche ins gelobte land.
> 
> so nu iss schluß für heute
> ...



|gutenach

Bin morgen Vormittag nochmal drin und dann erst wieder um 0300 am Mittwoch.
|schlaf:|schlaf:

gruß 
der Jäger 

:vik: 25 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## der Jäger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin nun #u

Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass für den 14.
#:|laola:


gruß
der Jäger 

  :vik: 25 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh alle wech :c 

@Chris
jop ich habs mit der :v  anderen auch satt...
Ein Boardikollege hat mcih dabei sogar erwischt... #6  sehr lecker |uhoh: 
Aber der Wind für Donnerstag klingt gut :l Obwohl er von West nach Ost dreht... |uhoh:  Aber habe auch schon Tage erlebt, da ging es trotz drehenden Winden richtig rund :m 

Für Samstag OSt 3-4 ist doch in Ordnung :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Mmh alle wech :c
> 
> @Chris
> jop ich habs mit der :v anderen auch satt...
> ...


 

Dieses rumge :v ist echt wiederlich, ich war mal auf der Forelle, da kotz einer Bernhards halben Kahn voll, war lustig, aber auch echt unlecker auf seine Art |muahah: das gute daran war, danach hatts gebissen wie blöde #6

Ich hät ja auch so einen Bock drauf vorher nochmal zu räubern, aber heute abend gehts erstmal nach Kiel einen kleinen Polo für mein Schatzi kaufen (verdammt der is so günstig Bj.03/06 14tkm 64PS = €9.900) dann wirds für mich entspannter, *dann hab ich endlich meinen Golf wieder* :vik: :vik: :vik: *und kann auch mal wieder unter der Woche los* #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

min,

es sind noch 5 tage:vik:

Die vorsage sagt glaube ich windstärke 3-4 für den samstag aus, das wäre doch okay


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was fährste denn für nen Golf Chris? 

Ich guck auch schon immer nach Autos, aber ist ja noch sooooo lange hin :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Was fährste denn für nen Golf Chris?
> 
> Ich guck auch schon immer nach Autos, aber ist ja noch sooooo lange hin :c


 

wie lang isses denn noch  |pftroest:

Ich hab mal in die vollen gegriffen :vik: 
Golf V 2.0 TDi 140PS außen Black-Magic Perleffect,innen Leder grau Bj.05/06 :vik: 

aber bevor ich das genießen durfte mußte ich 10 Jahre lang Golf 3 Variant 75PS Bj.`93 in weiß fahren   soll heißen: ich habs mir verdient  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ziemlich genau ein Jahr  

Mein erster wird wohl auch ein Golf 3, aber kein Variant...dann hoffentlich als GT mit 90 PS


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau ein Jahr
> 
> Mein erster wird wohl auch ein Golf 3, aber kein Variant...dann hoffentlich als GT mit 90 PS


 

o man 1 Jahr :c das ist ja noch ne ewigkeit, aber geht schneller als man denkt, fang rechtzeitig mit dem Lappen an dann kannst Du gleich am Geburtstag losdüsen :m 

GT is schon ne feine Sache, aber die Jungs hauen Sprit durch ohne Ende und das alte Lied der Eltern(Folgekosten blablabla) beim GT haben die leider recht: GT=großer Hubraum  viel Steuern,gern geklaut deswegen auch direkt höher in den Versicherungen usw.

aber egal..... :m Hauptsache VW , und bevor hier eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Automarken ausbricht......
Meine Hauptstadt heißt Wolfsburg :vik:   
(anm.der Redaktion: mit Fußball hab ich nichts am Hut) 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop Chris, ich mache eh BF17.

Naja GT ist so mein Traum, aber wird wohl eher die 75PS Version werden  
Aber reicht ja auch...immer noch besser als Polo Coupe 45PS |rolleyes 60PS auf Golf 3 ist auch nicht so der Bringer, aber 75 wäre schon in Ordnung.

Naja Versicherung läuft eh erstmal über meine Mutter, so lange ich noch zur Schule gehe. Mit Nebenjobs wird dann halt Angeln und Auto finanziert  
Das passt dann schon...

....gibts noch andere Autos außer VW und Audi? ....:q


----------



## Franky D (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa die gibts Hartge H50 V10 3er BMW mit überarbeitetem M5er Motor 550PS 7-Gang SMG Getriebe V-Max 320Kmh 520Nm. leider etwas teuer aber Hammer geil.

du weist aber schon das ein Golf relativ Teure in der Versicherung ist weil jeder Jugendliche einen Haben muss sehr viele Unfälle und oft geklaut.

Ich werd aber nächstes Jahr das geschäftsauto von meinen Vater kriegen 4er Golf Kombi TDI ca.116Ps


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leudz,

sagt ma was fischt ihr so für rollengrößen?

Überlege nähmlich gerade, ob ich ne 3000 Red Arc mit zum Pilken nehmen soll|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also zu Pilken verwende ich eine 30er Quantum Cabo da passen von einer 0,20mm Mono 360m drauf.


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

NE 30er Red Arc wäre mir persönlich zu klein, ab 40(00) gehts bei mir los


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin leudz,
> 
> sagt ma was fischt ihr so für rollengrößen?
> 
> Überlege nähmlich gerade, ob ich ne 3000 Red Arc mit zum Pilken nehmen soll|kopfkrat



schau dir die 40iger erstmal bei chris an.der hat eine.die 30iger iss nu wirklich zu klein zum pilken aber muß ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop 40(00)er zum pilken und jiggen ne 50(00)


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ....gibts noch andere Autos außer VW und Audi? ....:q


 
Ich kenn keine :vik: 



Franky D schrieb:


> du weist aber schon das ein Golf relativ Teure in der Versicherung ist weil jeder Jugendliche einen Haben muss sehr viele Unfälle und oft geklaut.
> 
> Ich werd aber nächstes Jahr das geschäftsauto von meinen Vater kriegen 4er Golf Kombi TDI ca.116Ps


 
Das mit der Versicherung übernimmt ja seine Mutter, und ab 25 is das dann kein großes ding mehr dann haste genug Geld und startest auf SF1/2 125%



andy0209 schrieb:


> schau dir die 40iger erstmal bei chris an.der hat eine.die 30iger iss nu wirklich zu klein zum pilken aber muß ja jeder selber wissen.


 
Is ne Blue Arc, aber außer der Farbe gibts da eh keinen unterschied #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir waren gerade in Flensburg und haben denn hier http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=rmrzvqzmzyq in die Familie aufgenommen, Schatzis neuer Flitzer :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm dachte ich mir auch, geht echt zu sehr auf die Rolle

Naja dann muss ich wohl erstmal wieder mit meinen alten Rollen fischen:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> wir waren gerade in Flensburg und haben denn hier http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=rmrzvqzmzyq in die Familie aufgenommen, Schatzis neuer Flitzer :m
> 
> Gruß Chris



watten niedliches kleines schwarzes vw kfz.#6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich kenn keine :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so isses


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Jop 40(00)er zum pilken und jiggen ne 50(00)



aus welchem grund zum pilken ne 4000er und zum jiggen ne 5000er |kopfkrat da kann ich jetzt echt nich so recht folgen #d


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> wir waren gerade in Flensburg und haben denn hier http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=rmrzvqzmzyq in die Familie aufgenommen, Schatzis neuer Flitzer :m
> 
> Gruß Chris


 
Schniekes kleines Schwarzes!!!#6 :q #6 

VW ist das Beste was ein Auto werden kann...:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Schniekes kleines Schwarzes!!!#6 :q #6
> 
> VW ist das Beste was ein Auto werden kann...:vik:



das seh ich auch so.wer kein bock auf fahren hat kauft sich einen Bring Mich Werkstatt.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aus welchem grund zum pilken ne 4000er und zum jiggen ne 5000er |kopfkrat da kann ich jetzt echt nich so recht folgen #d


 
Das erschließt sich mir auch nit so ganz!!!

Vielleicht muss man ja wirklich für jede Angelart ne extra Rolle nehmen?

Wenn, das der Berliner Dorschpapst sacht, dann wird da wohl schon was dran sein...|kopfkrat :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder Ohne Power Ewig Letzter #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Das erschließt sich mir auch nit so ganz!!!
> 
> Vielleicht muss man ja wirklich für jede Angelart ne extra Rolle nehmen?
> 
> Wenn, das der Berliner Dorschpabst sacht, dann wird da wohl schon was dran sein...|kopfkrat :q



ups du kannst also auch nich folgen :q:q:q


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weiß auch nicht....aber irgendwie is das ne angewohnheit...und die rollen passen zu den ruten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das seh ich auch so.wer kein bock auf fahren hat kauft sich einen Bring Mich Werkstatt.
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Vor allem ist so'n Wagen aus Bayern völlig überteuert, hat keinen Platz innen drin und säuft wie ne Kuh im Hochsommer!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja beim Jiggen muss man meist gewichte über 100gr. benutzen und das geht vll einwenig mehr auf die Rolle|kopfkrat


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die rollen unterscheiden sich nicht groß...also is das eigentlich egal welche ich fische!Ich habs ja auch nur gesagt!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht....aber irgendwie is das ne angewohnheit...und die rollen passen zu den ruten!



naja wenn du meinst. du hast also immer 2 ruten auf dem kutter am start |kopfkrat  eine zum pilken und eine zum jiggen |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oder Ohne Power Ewig Letzter #6


 

Opel gewinnt mit seinen Auto's aber alle Preise in Punkto Häßlichkeit!!!:q


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So isses...eine leichte pilke und ne Seajigger!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja auch nur gesagt!



also ich habe immer einen grund wenn ich was sage du hast doch geschrieben zum pilken 4000 und zum jiggen 5000 .warum ??? muß doch einen grund haben |kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja wenn du meinst. du hast also immer 2 ruten auf dem kutter am start |kopfkrat  eine zum pilken und eine zum jiggen |kopfkrat



na klar du nicht?

ich jigge doch nicht mit ner 100gr. peitsche


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Opel gewinnt mit seinen Auto's aber alle Preise in Punkto Häßlichkeit!!!:q



:q:q:q:q|peinlich:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja wenn du meinst. du hast also immer 2 ruten auf dem kutter am start |kopfkrat eine zum pilken und eine zum jiggen |kopfkrat


 
Nee Andy, der hat mindestens 4 dabei!!!
Eine noch für das angeln mit GuFi und eine für's fischen mit Naturködern!
Plus zwei Ersatzruten und 8 Ersatzrollen!!!:g 
Hat man heutzutage, du etwa nicht???#d


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja 1.Grundie Rollen passen prima zu den Ruten und der 2.Grundie 5000 hat etwas mehr kraft,deswegen nehme ich die,weil man ja beim jiggen höhere Gewichte fischt!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> na klar du nicht?
> 
> ich jigge doch nicht mit ner 100gr. peitsche



na dann kannste ja am samstag was von mir lernen ich jigge sogar mit ner 80 gr rute. muß natürlich dazu sagen das du da schon etwas geld investieren mußt um eine gute rute zu haben.:q


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaaa verarscht mich doch alle lol....nein ich habe immer zwei ruten bei! die seajigger nehme ich auch zum naturköderfischen und die pilke für gufis!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nee Andy, der hat mindestens 4 dabei!!!
> Eine noch für das angeln mit GuFi und eine für's fischen mit Naturködern!
> Plus zwei Ersatzruten und 8 Ersatzrollen!!!:g
> Hat man heutzutage, du etwa nicht???#d



ich wollte es eigendlich nicht zugeben .aber stimmt hab ich auch alles mit |rotwerden


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na da bin ich mal gespapnnt, klar geht das aber ich werfe einfach nicht gerne so schwere gewichte mit enr leichten rute

Was haste denn für ne Rute, hand built?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> na klar du nicht?
> 
> ich jigge doch nicht mit ner 100gr. peitsche


 

Also ich jigge mit ner sogenannten 100 Gramm Peitsche und das eignetlich recht erfolgreich!!!
Ich will ja net mit möglichst langen Drills Aufsehen erregen, sondern den Fisch schnell nach oben bekommen, versorgen und wieder runter!
Na ja, wir werden uns ja von eurer Spezi Technik überzeugen können...
Bin echt mehr als gespannt!!!:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Jaaa verarscht mich doch alle lol....nein ich habe immer zwei ruten bei! die seajigger nehme ich auch zum naturköderfischen und die pilke für gufis!




Lass doch die "alten", die Jugend ist die zukunft:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> na da bin ich mal gespapnnt, klar geht das aber ich werfe einfach nicht gerne so schwere gewichte mit enr leichten rute
> 
> Was haste denn für ne Rute, hand built?



jupp wenn die rute das nicht kann sollte man das auch nicht machen .


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So siehts aus Phil die Jugend kommt lol!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja habe ich auch ma überlegt eine zukaufen, aber ich liebe meine Dorschspinn einfach über alles:l

ich bin ma gespannt auf deine Allroundrute:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Lass doch die "alten", die Jugend ist die zukunft:vik:



ach du kommst auch noch in unser alter und hast dann auch deine erfahrung gesammelt.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Tja habe ich auch ma überlegt eine zukaufen, aber ich liebe meine Dorschspinn einfach über alles:l
> 
> ich bin ma gespannt auf deine Allroundrute:q



was für ne dorschspinn |kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Also ich jigge mit ner sogenannten 100 Gramm Peitsche und das eignetlich recht erfolgreich!!!
> Ich will ja net mit möglichst langen Drills Aufsehen erregen, sondern den Fisch schnell nach oben bekommen, versorgen und wieder runter!
> Na ja, wir werden uns ja von eurer Spezi Technik überzeugen können...
> Bin echt mehr als gespannt!!!:q



Da kannste noch was lernen, die 2 rutentechnik ist weit bekannt


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was für ne dorschspinn |kopfkrat



Von Dega, ist ne limit edition und einige Teile auch handgebaut:l

aus der Competition Serie|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hoffe die Jugend hat auch was drauf und nicht nur Zahnbelag!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Von Dega, ist ne limit edition und einige Teile auch handgebaut:l
> 
> aus der Competition Serie|supergri



ups naja komisch alle haben limitierte auflagen nr 5 von 100000

welche einige teile sind denn da handgebaut ????


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Phil? Angel die "alten" am samstag mal alle untern Tisch


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hoffe die Jugend hat auch was drauf und nicht nur Zahnbelag!!!:q



das wirst ja sehen, ich sage nur schau am Ende des tages in die Fischkiste/-n|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hoffe die Jugend hat auch was drauf und nicht nur Zahnbelag!!!:q



:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Phil in deine KISTEN...also 3 brauchst du mindestens lol


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Phil? Angel die "alten" am samstag mal alle untern Tisch




mit Fynn werde ich das schon packen, der bringt ja noch nen Kumpel mit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> das wirst ja sehen, ich sage nur schau am Ende des tages in die Fischkiste/-n|supergri



heringe liegen ausserhalb der wertung :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups naja komisch alle haben limitierte auflagen nr 5 von 100000
> 
> welche einige teile sind denn da handgebaut ????



da fragste den falschen

Was ich so liebe ist, dass sie bei 270cm nur 219gr. wiegt:l


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> heringe liegen ausserhalb der wertung :q



ja also dann wird das mit eurem Fischhändler ja nix|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> mit Fynn werde ich das schon packen, der bringt ja noch nen Kumpel mit



na dann bring mal genug bestechungsgeld mit :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann bring mal genug bestechungsgeld mit :q



ich lach mir gerade kaputt:q

das wird schon


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich lach mir gerade kaputt:q
> 
> das wird schon



verausgabe dich nich so sonnst lassen die kräfte nacher nach dem ersten drill nach.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fisch auch ne Dega als Naturköderrute (3,6m u 200g Wg) ist so'n dunkelblauer Blank...
Allerdings ist die noch jungfräulich! Was sich aber mit Chris's Wattwürmern kombiniert mit den Seeringlern am Samstag bestimmt ändert!!!:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich fisch auch ne Dega als Naturköderrute (3,6m u 200g Wg) ist so'n dunkelblauer Blank...
> Allerdings ist die noch jungfräulich! Was sich aber mit Chris's Wattwürmern kombiniert mit den Seeringlern am Samstag bestimmt ändert!!!:q




jo ist auch die Conmpetition Serie, die sind echt super geil:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich fisch auch ne Dega als Naturköderrute (3,6m u 200g Wg) ist so'n dunkelblauer Blank...
> Allerdings ist die noch jungfräulich! Was sich aber mit Chris's Wattwürmern kombiniert mit den Seeringlern am Samstag bestimmt ändert!!!:q




jup ich auch mit 200 reicht zum funfischen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> verausgabe dich nich so sonnst lassen die kräfte nacher nach dem ersten drill nach.




Mit gutem Frühstück klappt das schon, ihr könnt mich ja unterstützen die beissen bei euch ja eh nicht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Mit gutem Frühstück klappt das schon, ihr könnt mich ja unterstützen die beissen bei euch ja eh nicht



wir wollen ja auch keinen fisch wir wollen nur :q:q:q:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin echt mal gespannt auf eure Naturködermontagen:g

Will mir das mal von nem "Pro" erklären lassen:q


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fahr bald los....juhuuuuu!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ich fahr bald los....juhuuuuu!



wohin gehts?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich bin echt mal gespannt auf eure Naturködermontagen:g
> 
> Will mir das mal von nem "Pro" erklären lassen:q



wer von uns hat jemals behauptet das wir profis sind .wir haben nur im gesatz zu euch jahrelange erfahrung :vik: deshalb werden wir auch nichts erklären #d


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nach HH zu unserer geliebten Karo grins


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer von uns hat jemals behauptet das wir profis sind .wir haben nur im gesatz zu euch jahrelange erfahrung :vik: deshalb werden wir auch nichts erklären #d



na na na, nicht kleinlaut werden im angesicht der niederlage:q

Auchw enn ihr nichts erklärt, der Phiipp versteht schnell


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Nach HH zu unserer geliebten Karo grins




oha dann berichte mal, war das nicht auch am 14?


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja eigentlich wollten wir gestern schon los...aber wir lassen ruhig angehen und fahren morgen im laufe des tages los!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Auchw enn ihr nichts erklärt, der Phiipp versteht schnell



jau da haste recht das merke ich immer wieder :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und dann am donnerstag das erste mal, wie lange bleits ihr?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau da haste recht das merke ich immer wieder :q



ne ne ne#d:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Außerdem zählen übereinandergstapelte Fischkisten eh nix!!!
Es muß auch Fisch drin sein...:q 
Und Andy sacht es schon, wir wollen nur    !

Doch JD, keine Angst, Liz allein wird dich schon platt fischen!
Wart's ab, ist mir Ankündigung!!!
Bisher haben sich vor meinem Frauchen schon gestandene Meeresangler inclusive Horst Hennings verneigt!!!:g


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ich denke wir fahren donnerstag raus und dann bis sonntag jeden tag!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Außerdem zählen übereinandergstapelte Fischkisten eh nix!!!
> Es muß auch Fisch drin sein...:q
> Und Andy sacht es schon, wir wollen nur    !
> 
> ...




na da bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich auch der nächste Mererestitan verneigen wird:q

Aber finde ich echt coll, dass deine Frau immer dabei ist und auch fängt#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ja ich denke wir fahren donnerstag raus und dann bis sonntag jeden tag!




geil, geil....

ich muss mich morgen noch mit chemie abquälen während du schön nach fehmarn tukkerst..

wie unfair das Leben doch sein kann|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> na da bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich auch der nächste Mererestitan verneegen wird:q
> 
> Aber finde ich echt coll, dass deine Frau immer dabei ist udn auch fängt#6


 
Wat immer ein Mererestitan ist, aber auch dieser wird sich vor ihr verneegen!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kurze Fluppenpause!!! Balkon ruft!!!:g


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....................


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Außerdem zählen übereinandergstapelte Fischkisten eh nix!!!
> Es muß auch Fisch drin sein...:q
> Und Andy sacht es schon, wir wollen nur    !
> 
> ...



jau mit dem horst hab ich auch schon die ehre gehabt.und mußte dem daiwa team zeigen das ich was kann.

daiwa cup 2002 2 platz


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Wat immer ein Mererestitan ist, aber auch dieser wird sich vor ihr verneegen!!!




Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage, lasst den Sprüchen auch Taten folgen

Und das ist auch mein Abschlusssatz für heute, ich wünsche eine geruhsame Nacht und man sieht sich morgen


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bis morgen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ach das wird so geil xD...ab der Mole fahre ich grins


 

Wie ab der Mole fährst du???

Der Heiko läßt dich an's Steuer der Karo?
Bestimmt!!!:q


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

.............


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

.............


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Wie ab der Mole fährst du???
> 
> Der Heiko läßt dich an's Steuer der Karo?
> Bestimmt!!!:q



warum nich iss doch nur ne rummelfahrt.

grez
andy


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne rummelfahrt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Aber nur weit weit draussen auf see !



wie jetzt im ernst ???? da ruf ich doch heiko morgen gleich mal an ob ich bei der nächsten fahrt auch mal darf.|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Aber nur weit weit draussen auf see !


 

Ich kenn den Heiko recht gut!
Hab noch nie gesehen, dass der jemand an's Steuer gelassen hat...
Dann mußt du ja echt ne Berühmtheit sein!!!#r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu warte ich aber echt noch auf ne antwort. wie er das wohl macht.


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja egal wa ich geh heiern^^....nacht männers!Denke mal nicht das ich nicht,dass ich nochmal on komme!Wünsche euch am sa. nen super geilen tag auf see!Viele Dorsche und dickes Petri!


PS: wird aus der fahrt im august was?


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach andy?weißt du schon wann du nach berlin kommst?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu warte ich aber echt noch auf ne antwort. wie er das wohl macht.



ich seh das auch nicht .und ausserdem sollte man recht vorsichtig mit solchen bemerkungen umgehen .genau deswegen kann er leicht sein seemanspatent verlieren.nur weil jemand hier  soetwas schreibt.lass dir das mal durch den kopf gehen chris13 .
gutes nächtle allen.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> naja egal wa ich geh heiern^^....nacht männers!Denke mal nicht das ich nicht,dass ich nochmal on komme!Wünsche euch am sa. nen super geilen tag auf see!Viele Dorsche und dickes Petri!
> 
> 
> PS: wird aus der fahrt im august was?


 
Hä?
Was sollen uns diese letzten Zeilen sagen???|kopfkrat


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sorry meinte; Das ich nicht nochmal on komme bevor ich los fahre!also viel spaß am sa! das war die kernaussage grins


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> PS: wird aus der fahrt im august was?



na klar auf auf zum gelben riff iss der andy und dirk warscheinlich auch und der chris und der fynn ewentuell.

gruß
andy


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

toll...!Von wo fahrt ihr?Ist das schon richtig geplant?


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da sind ja ferien.....


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na klar auf auf zum gelben riff iss der andy und dirk warscheinlich auch und der chris und der fynn ewentuell.
> 
> gruß
> andy


Da simmer dabei, da wird's prima!!! Viva, Danske Land!!!:vik: 


Good night, Männer's ;-))


----------



## guifri (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

.........


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

toller song grins


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich würde gerne mitsingen....muss ich da was buchen?oder kann ich einfach kommen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



guifri schrieb:


> .........


 

Ja, immer dieses unverständliche Kindergebrabbel!!!
Kenne das ja von meine beiden Söhnen auch, aber die sind 2 und 4 Jahre alt...:q |uhoh: :q 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp alles nich so einfach guifri:q
so ich bin jetzt aber auch wech

greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gute nacht an alle !so jetzt nochmal....viel spaß und nen guten fang am samstag!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



guifri schrieb:


> .........



wie falscher film .haben wir schon verstanden


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier gings ja wieder rund :m 

@Philipp
nana jetzt so große Töne spucken und am Ende kommt wieder sowas, wie bei unser letzten Kuttertour zustande :q  

@anderen
ich habe auhc immer 2 fertig montierte Ruten rumstehen, einmal ne Rute zum Solo Pilken und eine zum Jiggen.
Die Solo Rute wirft bis 75gr und die Jig Rute fische ich ab 75gr....
Da habe ich auch 2 unterschiedlich große Rollen drauf, das Getriebe der 4000er Technium macht schon einen Unterschied zwischen 100gr + 2er Jig Vorfach oder 60gr Solo Pilk  
Deswegen lieber wat stabiles mit ner grooooßen Kurbel zum Jiggen #6


----------



## chris13 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Deswegen lieber wat stabiles mit ner grooooßen Kurbel zum Jiggen...

So siehts aus lol!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hier gings ja wieder rund :m
> 
> @Philipp
> nana jetzt so große Töne spucken und am Ende kommt wieder sowas, wie bei unser letzten Kuttertour zustande :q
> ...



siehste jetzt kann chris das auch erklären zumindest dir zustimmen .es ging eigendlich nur darum das er mal erklärt warum.er wußte das nämlich bis jetzt nich ( nur so weils so iss )

ich habe auch immer 2-3 ruten bei inkl rollen hab sie aber nie zusammengebaut.das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt bei dem platzmangel zu gefährlich.wenn es wirklich mal hart auf hart kommt baue ich mal eine andere auf und die erste verschwindet wieder im futteral. allerdings pilke und jigge ich allgemein mit einer rute. zum naturködern nehme ich dann eine etwas härtere rute.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, 
ja geil weil die Spakos von nebenan in ihrer verk***ten Disco Gestern Nacht wieder Schulkinder-Alarm Teil 2 gespielt haben hab ich den ganzen Spaß hier verpasst :e


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin,
> ja geil weil die Spakos von nebenan in ihrer verk***ten Disco Gestern Nacht wieder Schulkinder-Alarm Teil 2 gespielt haben hab ich den ganzen Spaß hier verpasst :e



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri war lustich moin erstma jau bin mal 2 tage mitten kumpel los ein glasdach bauen der hat not am mann hab die woche komplett frei.

grez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#r schönes Ding
hätt ich auch gerne legger ausruhen und ärmchen für Sa fit halten, könnt mir auch gefallen 
mein Antrag wurde leider |abgelehn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ausruhen iss ja nu nich was macht man nich alles für 17 euro die stunde


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> watten niedliches kleines schwarzes vw kfz.#6
> 
> greez
> andy


 


Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Schniekes kleines Schwarzes!!!#6 :q #6
> 
> VW ist das Beste was ein Auto werden kann...:vik:


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> das seh ich auch so.wer kein bock auf fahren hat kauft sich einen Bring Mich Werkstatt.
> 
> greez
> andy


 




andy0209 schrieb:


> oder Ohne Power Ewig Letzter #6


 
|muahah: |stolz: zum Thema bring mich Werkstatt: ich war Gestern morgen bei mir nebenan beim KfZ-Fritzen und ungelogen die ganze halle voll mit BMW; das sagt doch einiges |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ausruhen iss ja nu nich was macht man nich alles für 17 euro die stunde


 

#6  bei uns ist im moment tote Hose; das nervt auf die Dauer |gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |muahah: |stolz: zum Thema bring mich Werkstatt: ich war Gestern morgen bei mir nebenan beim KfZ-Fritzen und ungelogen die ganze halle voll mit BMW; das sagt doch einiges |supergri



die bazies wussten schon warum die dieses kürzel nemen |supergri|supergri|supergri

mal was anderes bringst du den rechner nu am 14. mit ????
mein netzwerk iss schon startklar.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat gute is,wenn Mausi ab Freitag erstmal ihren VW angemeldet hat (der Brief war noch nicht beim Händler :r ;deswegen erst Fr.) kann ich in Laboe abends noch ein legger Fischbrötchen reinpfeiffen und muß nicht so zurück streßen, weil nu kann Sie endlich mal aus unserm Kaff wegdüsen ohne Stundenlanges Bahnfahren :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mal was anderes bringst du den rechner nu am 14. mit ????
> mein netzwerk iss schon startklar.


 

sicher ist der dabei #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Dat gute is,wenn Mausi ab Freitag erstmal ihren VW angemeldet hat (der Brief war noch nicht beim Händler :r ;deswegen erst Fr.) kann ich in Laboe abends noch ein legger Fischbrötchen reinpfeiffen und muß nicht so zurück streßen, weil nu kann Sie endlich mal aus unserm Kaff wegdüsen ohne Stundenlanges Bahnfahren :vik:



man da bin ich dabei legger fischbrötchen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> sicher ist der dabei #6



#r|stolz:#r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bringe übrigens noch nen kumpel mehr mit.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> man da bin ich dabei legger fischbrötchen


 
Wir waren ja neulich in Laboe und haben da, direkt vor der Langeland in einer art Restaurant, Fischbrötchen gegessen, so ein legger bröt   je mehr ich gegessen hatte, desto trauriger wurde ich, aber is ja bald soweit :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bringe übrigens noch nen kumpel mehr mit.


 
Also 2 Mann + Andy oder was?

Bei mir hatte sich auch noch jemand zum mitangeln gemeldet, aber muß ich nicht haben, mein Neffe ist auch noch nicht so oft dabei gewesen und zwei leuten die unmengen Dorsch verarzten #c dann komm ich nachher selber nicht zum #:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau in wismar ist das standart einmal matjes und einmal aal.da iss auch direkt im hafen ein lecker imbiss mit sämtlichen fischangeboten da kann man auch geräuerte krabben kaufen die mußte dringend mal probieren sowas von legger sach ich dir.
sach mal wie heißt der hafen doch gleich den ich in kiel folgen muß .du weist doch kiel iss einfach nich meine stadt. komme in jeder stadt klar aber kiel ich weiß nich nu war ich son so oft da und das passt einfach immer noch nich:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Also 2 Mann + Andy oder was?
> 
> Bei mir hatte sich auch noch jemand zum mitangeln gemeldet, aber muß ich nicht haben, mein Neffe ist auch noch nicht so oft dabei gewesen und zwei leuten die unmengen Dorsch verarzten #c dann komm ich nachher selber nicht zum #:



richtig 2 mann plus andy .er kommt fürn micha mit.und hat auch noch keine erfahrung iss aber ein helles köpfhen um dem brauch man sich nich kümmern. angelt ja auch schon ein paar jahre,blos kutter iss neuland.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...da kann man auch geräuerte krabben kaufen die mußte dringend mal probieren sowas von legger sach ich dir.
> sach mal wie heißt der hafen doch gleich den ich in kiel folgen muß .du weist doch kiel iss einfach nich meine stadt. komme in jeder stadt klar aber kiel ich weiß nich nu war ich son so oft da und das passt einfach immer noch nich:c


 
Geräucherte Krabben was für eine hinterhältig geile Idee  

Ja das problem hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch: Ostufer-Hafen ist die magische direktion, wenn man an McDo vorbei ist muß man die schnellstraße rechts verlassen um links über brücke richtung Laboe zu kommen, so kann ich mich immer beruhigen wenn ich meinen "shit-ich-hab-mich-verfahren-schaden bekomme!
Ich hab mich schonmal verfahren, wollte zur Forelle, bin im großen Bogen ca30km umweg nach Heikendorf gefahren #q 
naja so gegen 6 war ich dann auch schon da #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Geräucherte Krabben was für eine hinterhältig geile Idee
> 
> Ja das problem hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch: Ostufer-Hafen ist die magische direktion, wenn man an McDo vorbei ist muß man die schnellstraße rechts verlassen um links über brücke richtung Laboe zu kommen, so kann ich mich immer beruhigen wenn ich meinen "shit-ich-hab-mich-verfahren-schaden bekomme!
> Ich hab mich schonmal verfahren, wollte zur Forelle, bin im großen Bogen ca30km umweg nach Heikendorf gefahren #q
> naja so gegen 6 war ich dann auch schon da #c



alles klar so wars dann finde ich da hin,wenn ich die brücken hinter mir hab gehts ja.
so alder ich bin weg bis heut abend.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtig 2 mann plus andy .er kommt fürn micha mit.und hat auch noch keine erfahrung iss aber ein helles köpfhen um dem brauch man sich nich kümmern. angelt ja auch schon ein paar jahre,blos kutter iss neuland.


 

Ich könnt schon wieder.... |jump:

mein 3. mann wär absoluter neuling und dafür hab ich nach meinen letzten Fängen echt kein nerv drauf, mein Neffe ist zum Glück 95% selbständig, da bricht man sich keinen ab :g  kleiner Tip hier und da und gut iss :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles klar so wars dann finde ich da hin,wenn ich die brücken hinter mir hab gehts ja.
> so alder ich bin weg bis heut abend.
> greez
> andy


 
Jau auf einen Tag #g zäh und lang wie Kaugummi #g

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## chris13 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gleich gehts los grins


----------



## chris13 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

in genau 34min xD


----------



## chris13 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ich nehme mal meinen Laptop mit!falls ich mich da ins inet einloggen kann,schreib ich euch mal nen kleinen Bericht!

bis denne chris


----------



## der Jäger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !! 

#h#hWünsche Euch viel Spass für den 14.den.#h#h
          :qWird bestimmt die gaudi hoch vier.:q

gruß
der Jäger


  :vik:23 Tage und den Rest vo Heute bis zum 
                                  Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:​


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jäger 
ich denke auch das das ein Spaß wird, letzte Tour im Feb. auch auf der Langeland war ein bischen schaukelig viel  :v  wenig :a
Das wird diesmal hoffentlich ein bischen angenehmer.
Laß doch mal hören wann Dir eine kleine Tour passen würde, dann können wir vor dem nächsten offiziellen Treffen noch was dazwischen schieben; is ja erst 22.10 auf der Eltra


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

huch.... Dirk und Fynn auch da!!!!!  #h  ##


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

is schon klar |motz:


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

dann haben wir ja jetzt unsere 10 Heckplätze voll. JD hatte ja selber gebucht, oder? #c 

bin gerade dabei meine Vorfächer mit durchsichtiger Amnesia zu tüddeln :q 
Gebt mir mal nen Tip für GuFi Farben....Also solo Gufi am 60gr Kopf.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> huch.... Dirk und Fynn auch da!!!!!  #h  ##



Yo, Hallö!!!#h

Sach mal Chris, kommste zufällig nochmal zur Gummitanke?
Ich bräuchte nämlich noch ein paar GuFi's...|rolleyes

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn
meine Favoriten sind Körper-weiß-blauer-rücken-roter Beißpunkt(Kopyto) + Japanrot(gibts scheinbar nicht mehr von Kopyto).
Ich hab mir gerade nachschub besorgt, aber ich weiß garnicht mehr was!?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> is schon klar |motz:



Hä???


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut Chris, werde mal sehen was ich heute noch so bei uns und im Laboer Laden auftreiben kann :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Yo, Hallö!!!#h
> 
> Sach mal Chris, kommste zufällig nochmal zur Gummitanke?
> Ich bräuchte nämlich noch ein paar GuFi's...|rolleyes
> ...


 
Ich will das nicht ausschließen, ansonsten kann ich Dir am Freitag von Moritz welche mitbringen, oder Du kaufst Dir in Laboe beim Angelshop noch welche, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher was der da hat?! vlt. weiß Fynn bescheid?

Aber wie gesagt gib mir durch was Du brauchst und dann kriegen wir das schon hin :m


----------



## der Jäger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Laß doch mal hören wann Dir eine kleine Tour passen würde, dann können wir vor dem nächsten offiziellen Treffen noch was dazwischen schieben; is ja erst 22.10 auf der Eltra[/quote]

@DorschChris

Termin ist notiert,äußere mich noch dazu.Habe zur Zeit Mega-Stress wegen jetzt geplanten Hausverkauf und weiß noch nicht was auf mich zu kommt.Da kommt der Dänemark-Urlaub gerade Recht.

gruß
der Jäger


:vik:23Tage und den Rest von Heute bis zum 
                                  Dänemark-Räubertrip      :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hä???


 

Ich fühlte mich ein wenig allein gelassen #c  aber Du weißt doch wie das ist ...... PARANOID..... nennt man das glaub ich


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Du kaufst Dir in Laboe beim Angelshop noch welche, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher was der da hat?! vlt. weiß Fynn bescheid?



Ich meine der hat nur sone richtig fetten Dega Dorschbomben da #c 
GuFis sind mir da noch nie so richtig aufgefallen.


----------



## der Jäger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> is schon klar |motz:




Wer ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


gruß
der Jäger


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso..um nochmal auf Andy einzugehen wegen den 2 Ruten.
Bei mir klappt das immer ganz gut, irgendwo findet man am Heck immer ein Plätzchen wo man die Rute zusammengebaut geschützt hinstellen kann...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> ... is ja erst 22.10 auf der Eltra


 
@DorschChris

Termin ist notiert,äußere mich noch dazu.[/quote]

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob am 22.10 noch Plätze zu haben sind; das ist organisiert von Knurri nennt sich Ostsee-Dorschpokal #c  muß mal gucken ob er noch Plätze frei hat, geb ich dann per PN durch :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Wer ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> gruß
> der Jäger


 

Antwort .... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1542011&postcount=2514


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geil habt irh mal Windbericht für samstag geguckt? :g 

http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/kib_anfrage.php


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Achso..um nochmal auf Andy einzugehen wegen den 2 Ruten.
> Bei mir klappt das immer ganz gut, irgendwo findet man am Heck immer ein Plätzchen wo man die Rute zusammengebaut geschützt hinstellen kann...


 
Hab eure Diskussion leider nur halb gelesen, bin aber auch eher der Meinung; wenn ich eine zweite Rute brauche bau ich sie eben zusammen!! 
Das gibt zu viele Idioten, denen anderer Leute Eigentum Sche*ßegal ist, leider :r


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Geil habt irh mal Windbericht für samstag geguckt? :g


 
Das Wetter wird scheinbar echt genial :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop sieht so aus...mal sehen was ich morgen beim Testangeln erbeuten kann |rolleyes 

Die Diskussion ging aber mehr um JD, ich habe mich nur einmal dazu geäußert :m


----------



## der Jäger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Antwort ....
> 
> @ DorschChris
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie gesagt,...hab das nicht so richtig gelesen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War auch eher uninteressant :q 

Sonst noch jemand Tipps oder irgendwas, was morgen unbedingt dabei sein muss? 
Weiß jemand ob die Dorsche immer noch so fettgefressen am Grund liegen?


----------



## der Jäger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spass wie gesagt für Euch,laß was von hören wenn Ihr wieder Land unter den Füßen habt

Bin jetzt raus . Muss wieder zur Arbeit |uhoh:  :v

gruß
der Jäger 

:vik:23Tage und den Rest von Heute bis zum 
                                 Dänemark-Räubertrip        :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris&Dirk&Andy&JD
wann schlagt ihr Samstag eigentlich auf?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> War auch eher uninteressant :q
> 
> Sonst noch jemand Tipps oder irgendwas, was morgen unbedingt dabei sein muss?
> Weiß jemand ob die Dorsche immer noch so fettgefressen am Grund liegen?


 

Hier schleichen sich auch immer mehr unnütze Diskussionen ein  

wenn die Leos am Grund liegen las sie bloß da, ich hab mir was ganz abgefahrenes von Gamakatsu o.ä. gekauft, damit sammel ich sie einfach vom Grund weg. :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja ich mein bei 169 Seiten in der kurzen Zeit kommen halt mal solche Sachen zusammen |rolleyes :m 
Aber die Fussball Threads haben bestimmt noch mehr Off Topic als wir |rolleyes

Geheimwaffe von Gamakatzu? #c  Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris&Dirk&Andy&JD
> wann schlagt ihr Samstag eigentlich auf?


 
ich werd so gegen 6- 6:30 da sein, oder früher! vlt auch etwas später, je nachdem wann ich loskomm` hab ja nur ca 40min zu fahren, ganz entspannt bei 200KmH. :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Geheimwaffe von Gamakatzu? #c Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt :q


 

Ich ehrlich gesagt auch, aber das klang alles sehr gut! |bla: 
Getestet hab ich ja auch noch nicht #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muß mal eben weg! die arbeit ruft |muahah:

bis später
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt :q 
Um 6 da sein? Da fahren wir hier los |kopfkrat 

Naja, hauptsache ihr lasst uns 2 ordentliche Plätze, an denen man werfen kann, über!

Nimmt doch irgendjemand ein paar Filetschwerter mit, falls die Dorsche ein bischen größer ausfallen? |rolleyes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFjpV0yOydM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich fühlte mich ein wenig allein gelassen #c  aber Du weißt doch wie das ist ...... PARANOID..... nennt man das glaub ich



*Du wirst nie mehr allein sein, Luke Skywalker!!!|uhoh:|evil::q

*Ich kann heut hier auf der Schaffe net so viel schreiben, sonst krieg ich mecker...#c
Viel Kundenbesuch und |bla: heut hier!!!
Ich brauch einfach noch ein paar Kopytos und ein paar dazu passende schwere Jigköpfe...
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch ne Auswahl mitbringen, so für'n Zwannie!
Nehm's auf jeden Fall ab!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> *Du wirst nie mehr allein sein, Luke Skywalker!!!|uhoh:|evil::q*
> 
> Ich kann heut hier auf der Schaffe net so viel schreiben, sonst krieg ich mecker...#c
> Viel Kundenbesuch und |bla: heut hier!!!
> ...


 
wenns nur das ist, kann ich Dich auch aus eigenen beständen Versorgen, aber ich bring nochmal ein paar nette Köpfe und GuFi extra mit #6 

Achja zum Thema:
*IST MEIN VATER VLT AUCH HIER* ... 

    ......*OK*


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*zensiert *


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
das solltest du evtl rausnehmen und per PN schreiben |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geb ich Dir recht, das geht zu weit


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Looos Chris ein Posting noch :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich trau mich nich...... verdammt, jetzt hät ich mal was tiefgreifendes schreiben können, aber mir fällt nichts ein #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: *1001 *:vik:


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tag zusammen
Da werdet ihr ja mit dem Wetter ricihtg glück haben. 



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Ho,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 1000!!!:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Brauchst das Posting doch nicht löschen Chris, ich fand den Witz gut :q


tsss....jetzt stehts unter mir


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Tag zusammen
> Da werdet ihr ja mit dem Wetter ricihtg glück haben.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was werden wir haben #c *ricihtg *glück #c sag mal Benny hast Du Indische Vorfahren?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 1000!!!:vik:


Dange,Dange  



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Brauchst das Posting doch nicht löschen Chris, ich fand den Witz gut :q


 

Der mußte nochmal geändert werden, sonst versteht das nachher wieder keiner :q


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uuuuuups bisschen verschrieben
Sorry
Aber trotzdem weiß du was ich meinte



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Uuuuuups bisschen verschrieben
> Sorry
> Aber trotzdem weiß du was ich meinte
> 
> ...


 

Sicher verstehe ich ...... nach 20 minuten entziffern :q 

Ich versuchs trotzdem nochmal:
Bitte lieber Benny, ließ den Text den Du posten möchtest vor dem bestätigen nur kurz durch, keiner von uns schreibt ohne Fehler, aber wenn immer nur der erste und der letzte Buchstabe richtig sind, möchte man schreiend weglaufen und hat kein Bock mehr zu lesen. Bitte Bitte versuchs wenigstens. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Mädelz ich werd mich mal so langsam fertig machen...genug am PC gegammelt für heute :q 
Geht jetzt erstmal in Angelladen und dann zum Training, bin heute am späten Nachmittag nochmal kurz dran...
Morgen früh vor der Abfahrt gucke ich auch nochmal kurz rein...


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Sicher verstehe ich ...... nach 20 minuten entziffern :q
> 
> Ich versuchs trotzdem nochmal:
> Bitte lieber Benny, ließ den Text den Du posten möchtest vor dem bestätigen nur kurz durch, keiner von uns schreibt ohne Fehler, aber wenn immer nur der erste und der letzte Buchstabe richtig sind, möchte man schreiend weglaufen und hat kein Bock mehr zu lesen. Bitte Bitte versuchs wenigstens.
> ...



Rihihischtig!!! |good:


p.S.: Will auch den gelöschten witzigen Post haben!!!|rolleyes


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
Wird erledigt. Aber ich schreibe ja sonst eigentlich immer ganz normal, nur habe ich mich gerade wohl ein bisschen viel vertippt.
Naja ist jetzt auch egal.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> p.S.: Will auch den gelöschten witzigen Post haben!!!|rolleyes



Damit meinte ich diesen hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1542228&postcount=2546


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> @Chris
> Wird erledigt. Aber ich schreibe ja sonst eigentlich immer ganz normal, nur habe ich mich gerade wohl ein bisschen viel vertippt.
> Naja ist jetzt auch egal.
> 
> ...


 
ja ne schon klar

:g  nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn ich mich irgendwo durchlesen muß und immer an Entzifferungen hängen bleibe nervt das, aber hast recht is auch egal :m


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau Chris.
Ich versteh dich ja auch.


Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Genau Chris.
> Ich versteh dich ja auch.
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q :q :q 
Versöhnung :l 

Bin doch noch da und haue erst um halb 3 ab #q NAja dann werde ich mir halt noch ein paar Vorfächer tüddeln...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muß leider noch ein bischen ackern #d
Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


>




|muahah:|good:|muahah:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen man ihr habts alle frei und ich häng in da school#t

@ fynn 

wir werden a8ch so um 6.00-6.30 da sein

@dirk

mein dealer hat auch einige an gummis und köpfen..

könnte dir was zusammenstellen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk

mein dealer hat auch einige an gummis und köpfen..

könnte dir was zusammenstellen?[/quote]

Danke, aber Chris wird mir schon was mitbringen!
Hab ja selbst auch schon bissl was an Auswahl und morgen Abend werd ich nochmal bei meinem Tacklemensch den Laden durchstöbern...

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werde mir gleich auch nochmal wat schönes zusammenstellen :m 
Mein Dealer hat son schönen kleinen "Rollschrank", da  findet man immer neue Jiggs :vik: Bringt immer wieder Spaß den durchzuwühlen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@fynn 
falls da im Rollschrank noch *Kopytos* Japanrot sind;mitbringen bitte; aber nur Kopys und nur wenn wirklich Japan- und nicht Feuerrot.
Danke im vorraus
Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @fynn
> falls da im Rollschrank noch *Kopytos* Japanrot sind;mitbringen bitte; aber nur Kopys und nur wenn wirklich Japan- und nicht Feuerrot.
> Danke im vorraus
> Chris



Isch gucke :g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

scheint heute ja nen Dealerrun zugeben, muss meine rollen auch gleich mit ner neuen geflochtenen bespulen lassen|rolleyes


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Den original Kopyto gibt es nicht mehr in japanrot, nur den Shad noch, Davon kann ich dir gerne welche schicken.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> scheint heute ja nen Dealerrun zugeben, muss meine rollen auch gleich mit ner neuen geflochtenen bespulen lassen|rolleyes


 
Welches Edle Geflecht soll den drauf?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Welches Edle Geflecht soll den drauf?




dachte an Fireline in 12 oder 15, aber weiß noch nicht...

was habt ihr denn so drauf?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Den original Kopyto gibt es nicht mehr in japanrot, nur den Shad noch, Davon kann ich dir gerne welche schicken.
> 
> Gruß Benny


 
Darüber haben wir ja nun schon öfter ausführlich gesprochen, wenn es die einfach so gäbe, müßte Fynn wohl kaum im "Rollschrank"  danach für mich gucken; trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis ;+  #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> dachte an Fireline in 12 oder 15, aber weiß noch nicht...
> 
> was habt ihr denn so drauf?


 
Auf den genutzten Rollen hab ich
Gelbe 17er Fireline
+
grüne 15er Power Pro


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne 17?

finde ich einwenig übertrieben, werde wohl ne 12 nehmen

die powerpro werde ich mir am ansehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die 17er ist zum Glück auch schon so runter, die wird gegen ne 12er power pro getauscht, nach dem 14ten. Das ist schon in Planung, dann bekomme ich auch endlich meine Tubertini Salttrack :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut gut,dann fahr ich ma los


ich werde berichten^^

ps:Chris ist gut in Heilytown angekommen und kann berichen


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> finde ich einwenig übertrieben, werde wohl ne 12 nehmen



Damit wünsche ich dir viel Spaß :m #6

Samstag wirste bestimmt sehen was ich meine....


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
leider nix gefunden


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Damit wünsche ich dir viel Spaß :m #6
> 
> Samstag wirste bestimmt sehen was ich meine....



wieso?|kopfkrat:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> leider nix gefunden


 

Schade, aber war ja zu erwarten, trotzdem danke #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> wieso?|kopfkrat:g



Die ist zu dünn! Die brauchste über einen Stein ziehen und sie reißt...
Das habe ich selbst beim MeFofischen schon oft durchgemacht! Wenn dann würde ich sie mit 2m Monovorfach fischen, ansonsten lieber die 17er nehmen...Wenn dir 17er zu dick ist mind. 15er....


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Die ist zu dünn! Die brauchste über einen Stein ziehen und sie reißt...
> Das habe ich selbst beim MeFofischen schon oft durchgemacht! Wenn dann würde ich sie mit 2m Monovorfach fischen, ansonsten lieber die 17er nehmen...Wenn dir 17er zu dick ist mind. 15er....


 
reißen tut die bestimmt relativ schnell, aber zum Jiggen oder mit kleinem GuFi, natürlich mit Monopuffer ca 2m, ist ne 12er doch optimal! Ich werd mir noch ne zweite Arc zulegen vlt. ein bischen kleiner;die mit 12er power pro :m  und damit nur superleicht #:  :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris, du kannst die 12er Power PRo nicht mit der 12er Fireline vergleichen...das sind zwei ganz andere Welten!

Ich fische übrigends eine 8er Powerline von Gigafish...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Chris, du kannst die 12er Power PRo nicht mit der 12er Fireline vergleichen...das sind zwei ganz andere Welten!


 
|rolleyes OK wenn Du das sagst, is nicht so meine Abteilung !
..aber sag mir noch schnell, wieso? andere Tragkraft oder wat


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh nein...
Das ganz schnell zu sagen ist auch schwer...

NAja egal, ich habe ja Zeit  Habe mich in der Anfangszeit der MeFofischerei extrem viel mit Geflochtenen auseinandergesetzt, daher kann ich darüber auch einiges berichten.
Als erstes mal kannst du keine Durchmesserangabe der Hersteller glauben! Tragkraftangaben da schon eher  Ganz extremes Beispiel ist die Whiplash 0,06mm. Die ist ungefähr so dick wie die 15er Fireline oder die 12er Power Pro. 
Eine sehr interssante Seite zu dem Thema ist diese hier http://freenet-homepage.de/walk.freenet.de/index.html klick links auf Schnurtest und guck dir das mal an  
Dann kommt bei der Fireline ja noch dazu, dass sie nur gedreht und versiegelt und NICHT geflochten ist! Dadurch hat die Fireline eine sehr niedrige Abriefsfestigkeit. Das wird besonders bei der 10er und 12er deutlich, ab der 15er sind sie da weniger empfindlich. Dafür wirft sie sich aber super #6 
Gerade beim Pilken hat die Schnur ja oft Kontakt mit Steinen und der Bordwand und deswegen wirds nicht gut gehen. Habe mal einen erlebt, der hat am Tag 6 Pilker im Wurf weggeschmissen mit 12er Fireline :q Dann hat er die Spule gewechselt.
Aber beim normalen Fischen, wenn die Schnur keinen Kontakt mit irgendwelchen Gegenständen bekommt, wirste überhaupt keine Probleme damit haben. 
Deswegen nehme ich zum Pilken entweder Power Pro als 13er, Gigafish Powerline als 8er oder 12er oder Whiplash als 6er. Die haben weitaus weniger Probleme mit Abrieb.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

habe mih nun für ne 15 fireline entschieden, die power pro hatten sie nicht mehr#t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten hier heut los .alle frühlingsgefühle oder watt|supergri hab voll die viereckigen augen bekommen. das iss ja unglaublich.
naja macht ma nich so doll sonst muß ich morgen früh ne halbe stunde eher aufstehen .wegen des lesens.
bin auch schonwieder weg war ein anstrengender tag heute.vlt nacher nochmal kurz.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watt hatte ich hier gelesen jd hatte selber gebucht für den 14ten. stimmt irgendwas war doch da . melde dich mal oder irgendeiner der was weiß.
gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja wieso ich ahbe selbst gebucht, weil du das so meintest...

wieso?


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich fische selber auch die 15er Fireline und bin damit voll zufrieden. Lässt sich gut werfen und ist auch aubriebfest.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Bei meinem nächsten Kauf werde ich aber auch einmal eine andere Schnur testen, wobei ich noch nicht weiß, welche es sein soll.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achja nochma zur schnur, ich nehme meist auch so 2m 40 mono vor:g

Ps. habe noch 2 Blitzpilker am Angelladen erworben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ja wieso ich ahbe selbst gebucht, weil du das so meintest...
> 
> wieso?


 wo haste denn deine plätze ???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris morgen 6.00 ?????????


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris morgen 6.00 ?????????


 
vlt. auch etwas früher |rolleyes  #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man |gaehn:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: schaff ich doch eh nich  |schlaf:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wo haste denn deine plätze ???



hmm ich wurde garnit gefargt, wo ich die möchte

so ne *******, nicht das ich son kack platz habe|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na werden wir ja sehen ich hau mich jetzt hin.
bis in der früh.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> hmm ich wurde garnit gefargt, wo ich die möchte
> 
> so ne *******, nicht das ich son kack platz habe|krach:



na schauen wir mal.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja, bin auch gleich wieder weg, bin ganz |schlafen vom vielen schreiben |supergri meine Fresse hier gings rund

bis morgen
Chris


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och Phillipp.
Da fragt man doch auch mal nach, oder?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja aus heilytown kenn ich das nicht so, aber ich ruf da morgen einfach mal an und frage mal nach


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau
In Laboa is alles ein bisschen anders.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So....mit 5,8 Promille ausser Disse zurück |uhoh:  und gleich wieder hoch...ich gucke gegen 6 uhr nochma rein :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erster |muahah: |stolz:


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zwoiter :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn 
noch garnicht los? wie lang brauchst Du nach Laboe?


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

30-45min....fahren hier aber gleich los wenn ich endlich meine scheiß hose gefunden habe |krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, ohne Hose sieht S****ße aus, da hast Du recht :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moisen dritter
washier heut los alles so früh schon da,


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So hab sie....bin jetzt auch weg |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na fynn hose an oder isse immer noch nich da.wünsch dir was fürheute und grüß uns den uwe ja.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hau rein Fynn, 
viel erfolg und grüß Andreas und vor allem, laß uns noch ein paar Leos für Sa übrig!!! :vik:
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf wat fürn benutzerprofil tanzte denn rum man gestern hatte ich garkeine lust mehr zum schreiben war ich im ar sch. |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aud deinem, sag mal wo fährt Fynn, wollte er nich MS Langeland?
Oder fährt Andreas nur sporadisch den Kutter?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ab und an fährt wohl andreas. sein neues schiff iss doch noch nicht fertich.so sind meine infos.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach sö, nagut :q

Ich will heut nochmal zur Gummitanke(ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich selber, das ich das schaff aber) und noch ein bischen Einkaufen! mal sehen obs was neues gibt


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt wo Du das sagst fällt mir da auch was ein |licht das soll doch irgendwie ein 12Mann Kutter für Vollcharter werden, oder?
Ich sehe eine weitere Tour auf uns zukommen |muahah: vlt. ist er ja am Sa an Bord, dann könnten wir schonmal Termin abklären :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kaufrausch machste einfach um14 uhr feierabend hast doch einen guten grung den de deinem chefe vorlabern kannst.|krach: :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> jetzt wo Du das sagst fällt mir da auch was ein |licht das soll doch irgendwie ein 12Mann Kutter für Vollcharter werden, oder?
> Ich sehe eine weitere Tour auf uns zukommen |muahah: vlt. ist er ja am Sa an Bord, dann könnten wir schonmal Termin abklären :m



jau prima idee.mit der neuen sirius :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kaufrausch machste einfach um14 uhr feierabend hast doch einen guten grung den de deinem chefe vorlabern kannst.|krach: :q


 

Irgendwie fühl`ich mich allgemein etwas Kränklich vlt. bleib ich auch komplett zuhause #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau prima idee.mit der neuen sirius :vik:


 

|jump:MFT goes new Sirius |jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühl`ich mich allgemein etwas Kränklich vlt. bleib ich auch komplett zuhause #6



hohoho:q#d:q#d:q#d|abgelehn ich muß auch los :r sei hart wie ein mann. oder so:  biste mann oder maus :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei uns ist sowieso tote Hose :b könnte auch ein netter Urlaubstag werden #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> bei uns ist sowieso tote Hose :b könnte auch ein netter Urlaubstag werden #g



naja bei uns nich.müssen nurnoch 12 c.a 150 kg doppelglas platten aufs vordach bringen und das zu zweit kannst dir ja vorstellen was ich mich freue. aber am ende zwischen daumen und zeigefinger das ermutigt mich doch sehr.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na toll, ich kann sowas nicht hören :c Gestern wollte Chefe das wir ihm einen Paletten-Stapel mit 25Pal machen darauf wollte er den Staub von den Hallenträgern saugen (in 5m höhe) #d

Zum Glück ist das |abgelehn worden, sonst hätten wir ihn nachher von Boden kratzen dürfen |sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...müssen nurnoch 12 c.a 150 kg doppelglas platten aufs vordach bringen und das zu zweit


 

...und das ganze ohne Telekran , wa?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ...und das ganze ohne Telekran , wa?



jup
nur mit arm und saugnäpfen.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jup
> nur mit arm und saugnäpfen.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


>



richtichhhh


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Raubtierfütterung !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: muß man für solche Bestien nicht einen Waffenschein besitzen |supergri

Man hast Du es gut, solche süßen Wauwies zu haben. Bin zwar eher ein Katzen-Mensch aber die sind ja echt genial :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ich bin froh wenn die in 2 wochen weg gehen.machen ganzschön alarm inner bude.
apropo katzen hab ich auchnoch 2 main kuh oder wie die biester geschrieben werden. das iss der kater die katze pennt noch irgendwo inner ecke rum der kater hängt mir immer irgendwo anne beine rum zumindest in der nähe.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guckst Du mal hier...

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/7510/langelandbilder016pp6.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nur zum anheizen |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> guckst Du mal hier...
> 
> http://img261.*ih.us/img261/7510/langelandbilder016pp6.jpg



ich kann dich nich sehen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> also ich bin froh wenn die in 2 wochen weg gehen.machen ganzschön alarm inner bude.
> apropo katzen hab ich auchnoch 2 main kuh oder wie die biester geschrieben werden. das iss der kater die katze pennt noch irgendwo inner ecke rum der kater hängt mir immer irgendwo anne beine rum zumindest in der nähe.


 
So eine wollte ich auch immer haben !!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber seit die Nachbar Hunde unsere beiden gerissen haben :r  erst den einen, 2 Monate später den 2ten Kater :r  ist bei uns bzw. bei *ihr* Katzen-Abwehrhaltung angesagt. naja irgendwann gibbet wieder Pelzbälle :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein Wunder,Ich bin ja auch hier hinten....
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/5010/langelandbilder017vo1.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> So eine wollte ich auch immer haben !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Aber seit die Nachbar Hunde unsere beiden gerissen haben :r  erst den einen, 2 Monate später den 2ten Kater :r  ist bei uns bzw. bei *ihr* Katzen-Abwehrhaltung angesagt. naja irgendwann gibbet wieder Pelzbälle :m



na das sind doch totale stubenkatzen da kommt nachbars felix nich rann.diese rasse ist übrigens die größte und gemütlichste stubenkatze .nur zu empfehlen. was andreres würde mir nicht ins haus kommen.aber wenns nach meiner frau gehen würde wäre mein rechner wohl auch schon ein hamsterkäfig.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> kein Wunder,Ich bin ja auch hier hinten....
> http://img261.*ih.us/img261/5010/langelandbilder017vo1.jpg



ah ich glaub ich seh was rotes blitzen.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das war so genial, da saßn wir in Laboe am Strand und da war so ne bescheuerte alte die sich mit den Möwen unterhalten hat... die hat immer rah-rah gemacht; ich könnt mich jetzt noch wegschmeißen wenn ich an die denk |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das war so genial, da saßn wir in Laboe am Strand und da war so ne bescheuerte alte die sich mit den Möwen unterhalten hat... die hat immer rah-rah gemacht; ich könnt mich jetzt noch wegschmeißen wenn ich an die denk |muahah:



naja es muß auch dumme leute geben damit die klugen lachen können .mit möven unterhalten :q#d#d#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na das sind doch totale stubenkatzen da kommt nachbars felix nich rann.diese rasse ist übrigens die größte und gemütlichste stubenkatze .nur zu empfehlen. was andreres würde mir nicht ins haus kommen.aber wenns nach meiner frau gehen würde wäre mein rechner wohl auch schon ein hamsterkäfig.:q


 

wie jetzt wollen die selber auch garnicht raus ?
Meine konnte ich genau 6Wochen drinnen haben, dann waren die leider nicht mehr aufzuhalten und haben sich selbständig gemacht, Abends nach hause schnell Futter abholen und dann die ganze nacht unterwegs, immer im doppelpack :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> wie jetzt wollen die selber auch garnicht raus ?
> Meine konnte ich genau 6Wochen drinnen haben, dann waren die leider nicht mehr aufzuhalten und haben sich selbständig gemacht, Abends nach hause schnell Futter abholen und dann die ganze nacht unterwegs, immer im doppelpack :vik:



ab und zu gehen die mal auf den balkon schnuppern über die brüstung und flitz wieder rein .wenn die sonne richtig auf den balkon steht packen die sich schonmal rein .aber sonst brauchste keine angst haben. die hauen nich ab.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*DIE LANGE ZEIT DES WARTENS IST JETZT* fast *VORBEI*

*noch*
*2 mal gepennt *
*1 1/2 mal gearbeitet *

*UND AB NACH LABOE*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> *DIE LANGE ZEIT DES WARTENS IST JETZT* fast *VORBEI*
> 
> *noch*
> *2 mal gepennt *
> ...



hi hi ich muß nurnoch ein mal arbeiten morgen gehts wieder ans boot.ein glück auch. dat will wasser untern kiel.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so alder bis heut abend glaub ich mal sehen wie ich drauf bin.muß jetzt los bis denne.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ab und zu gehen die mal auf den balkon schnuppern über die brüstung und flitz wieder rein .wenn die sonne richtig auf den balkon steht packen die sich schonmal rein .aber sonst brauchste keine angst haben. die hauen nich ab.


 

Das klingt doch gut, wobei, irgendjemand (behauptet auf jeden Fall der Nachbar) hat die beiden Drecksköter vergiftet (ich war das echt nicht!!! Ok ich hab mit dem gedanken gespielt, aber wer macht den sowas, das ist auch voll daneben)
Nu könnte man hier rein theoretisch wieder freilaufende haben, aber hasi hat da was gegen. |krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Is ja zum Glück nicht mehr lang hin knappe 47 Stunden noch und wir sind auf Salzhaltigem Untergrund  :vik: :vik: :vik:

Bis später
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss wirklich nich die feine englische art.
so ich bin jetzt weg.
bis denne


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
und sitzt Du auch schon (wie ich schon seit Tagen)auf glühenden Kohlen oder hängt das was glüht im Mundwinkel und entspannt?

Ich könnt :v Fynn pilkt sich jetzt gerade einen auf der Langeland und hat seinen Spaß und wir dürfen ackern (Ich will wieder Schulferien )
Freut mich ja für Ihn, aber ich kanns nicht ertragen wenn andere Angeln gehen und ich muß hier die Zeit (die nicht vergeht) absitzen


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> und sitzt Du auch schon (wie ich schon seit Tagen)auf glühenden Kohlen oder hängt das was glüht im Mundwinkel und entspannt?
> 
> Ich könnt :v Fynn pilkt sich jetzt gerade einen auf der Langeland und hat seinen Spaß und wir dürfen ackern (Ich will wieder Schulferien )
> Freut mich ja für Ihn, aber ich kanns nicht ertragen wenn andere Angeln gehen und ich muß hier die Zeit (die nicht vergeht) absitzen



Moin Moin, Chris!
Ich sitz auch auf glühendem Untergrund!!!#q
Würd am Liebsten direkt losfahren...
Will auch Fischen! 
Schüler sein ist echt ein Leben!
Das hab ich damals gar net so gesehen, leider!!!#d:c
Ein Kumpel ist genauso alt wie wir und immer noch am studieren! Der macht's richtig!!!

Leider bin ich auf der Arbeit und kann nix Entspannendes zu mir nehmen, sonst würden die hier etwas komisch gucken!!!

Bin aber momentan auch bissl langsam am machen...
Samstag nach unserer Tour gibt das dann um so mehr Spaß|supergri|supergri|supergri##|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass dieser Fischräuber Fynn uns noch ein paar Dorschies übrig läßt!!!

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wird am Samstag ja wohl das absolute Schönwetterangeln!!!:q

Goil, Sonnencreme einpacken Jungs!!!
Bis zu 28°C im Innland...
Ich schnall ab!!!

Da werden wohl gedeckte Farben angesagt sein...
GuFi's in braun und schwarz usw!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> *Da werden wohl gedeckte Farben angesagt sein...*
> *GuFi's in braun und schwarz usw!*:m


 
Denn hab ich bemerkt, sicher bring ich auch gedeckte Farben mit, aber da ja nun der gute Hering da ist Favorisiere ich weiß-blau, aber dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl auch braun und schwarz.
Hab gerade letzten Do nochmal meine bestände aktualisiert und unter anderem einen geilen kleinen braun-transparenten Kopyto mit Glitter erstanden, irgendwas sagt mir der bringt den Tagessieg :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Denn hab ich bemerkt, sicher bring ich auch gedeckte Farben mit, aber da ja nun der gute Hering da ist Favorisiere ich weiß-blau, aber dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl auch braun und schwarz.
> Hab gerade letzten Do nochmal meine bestände aktualisiert und unter anderem einen geilen kleinen braun-transparenten Kopyto mit Glitter erstanden, irgendwas sagt mir der bringt den Tagessieg :vik:



He he,:q
der olle Motoroil Glitter Kopyto treibt sich auch in meiner Kiste rum!!!
Bin mal echt gespannt, wer Samstag Nachmittag die Dorschkrone bekommt...
So'n Frühschnackteam Wanderpokal hätte was!
Das muß mal mit dem Team Manager durchgeschnackt werden...|bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nochmal schnell was zum Wetter
Wenn der Wind noch wieder auf Ost zurück dreht wird das kein Spaß am Sa, am besten ist West auch nicht schlecht ist Nord-West, aber Ost und Süd sind meiner Meinung nach Quotenkiller
Gruß Chris
Der der sich Westwind wünscht


----------



## Franky D (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

den Termin für die neue MS Sirius könnte man den vielleicht so legen das ich auch mal kommen kann.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> He he,:q
> der olle Motoroil Glitter Kopyto treibt sich auch in meiner Kiste rum!!!
> Bin mal echt gespannt, wer Samstag Nachmittag die Dorschkrone bekommt...
> So'n Frühschnackteam Wanderpokal hätte was!
> Das muß mal mit dem Team Manager durchgeschnackt werden...|bla:


 

Wer die Krone bekommt.... #d  ...ich natürlich |bla: :g |bla: :g |bla: 

Aber der mit dem Pokal ist mal ne Idee, laß mich mal nachdenken, da fallen mir gleich diverse Dinge ein, ich mach das schon :m  irgendwas Angeltechnisches als Siegerprämie z.B.
wir schmeißen, jeder angemeldete ,€2 in den Topf dann sind wir ca bei €20 und davon wird in Laboe morgens im Shop wat nettes für den Sieger gekauft.
Ich dachte auch schon an T-shirts (MFT - On Tour `07 o.ä.)für alle, aber hab ich nicht geschafft #c 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Nochmal schnell was zum Wetter
> Wenn der Wind noch wieder auf Ost zurück dreht wird das kein Spaß am Sa, am besten ist West auch nicht schlecht ist Nord-West, aber Ost und Süd sind meiner Meinung nach Quotenkiller
> Gruß Chris
> Der der sich Westwind wünscht



Jau, der verkackte Wind!:r

Aber, think pink! Das gibt ganz milden Wind aus West...
Kommen ja schließlich vier Leutz aus dem *West*erwald mit!:q:q:q
Beachtliches Wortspiel, oda???:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> den Termin für die neue MS Sirius könnte man den vielleicht so legen das ich auch mal kommen kann.


 

Dann mußt Du mal deine Ferientermine bzw.  wo Du könntest per PN an mich schicken oder posten, dann gucken wir was sich machen läßt :m


----------



## Franky D (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Am idealsten wären die ersten beiden Augustwochen weil ich da sowieso an der Küste bin.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Jau, der verkackte Wind!:r
> 
> Aber, think pink! Das gibt ganz milden Wind aus West...
> Kommen ja schließlich vier Leutz aus dem *West*erwald mit!:q:q:q
> Beachtliches Wortspiel, oda???:g


 

|muahah: und vor allem #r für diese perfide Wortspiel


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> den Termin für die neue MS Sirius könnte man den vielleicht so legen das ich auch mal kommen kann.



Wir schnacken das am Samstag mal durch, wann ein Termin mit der Sirius möglich wäre...
Schau'n mer mal!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Am idealsten wären die ersten beiden Augustwochen weil ich da sowieso an der Küste bin.


 

o hauerha, dat is ja ein sehr beschränkter Zeitraum, ich muß die ersten beiden Augustwoche WE arbeiten, aber wenn die anderen unter der Woche mitkommen bin ich natürlich auch dabei, dann könnten wir "Glück" haben da sind vlt. hier auch noch Ferien :m denn wir haben ja noch ein paar andere Schulpflichtige im Team

Problem ist in der Hauptferienzeit, überhaupt für 10-15 Mann Plätze zu bekommen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sagte ja nur am idealsten wäre dieser Termin ander Termine schick ich dir dann nacher mal per PN
Ich dachte der Kutter geht nur per charter?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok #6 

wie Dirk schon sagt,wir müßen das auch erst mit den anderen besprechen sonst |krach: und mit ganz viel Pech auch |splat2:


----------



## Lachi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen,

komme auf die Einladung von andy0209 zurück nicht nur zu lesen, sondern auch mal zu schreiben. Ich war auf der Suche nach ein paar Tipps für die Ostsee und bin so über euren Trööt gestolpert. Denn wir (also ich und 7 Kameraden ) sind am 14.04. auch auf der Langeland 1.  Würde mich freuen mit euch an Bord ein bisschen zu plaudern.

Gruß aus der Nordheide


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Lachi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> komme auf die Einladung von andy0209 zurück nicht nur zu lesen, sondern auch mal zu schreiben. Ich war auf der Suche nach ein paar Tipps für die Ostsee und bin so über euren Trööt gestolpert. Denn wir (also ich und 7 Kameraden ) sind am 14.04. auch auf der Langeland 1.  Würde mich freuen mit euch an Bord ein bisschen zu plaudern.
> 
> Gruß aus der Nordheide



Hey, Moin!
Und erstmal,|welcome: herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Meeresangler Team!!! Freuen uns immer, wenn hier Neue dazustoßen...#h
Und dann noch einer, der mit uns am Samstag auf der Langeland ist!!! Einwandfrei!!!
Für plaudern sind wir hier immer zu haben...

Greez Dirk


----------



## Lachi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

JO, schönen Dank und denn bis Samstag

Gruß Lachi


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

musst mal wieder erstma alles lesen

Zur Sirius Tour: wenn ich da Zeit habe, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, dass kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen#6

Zum Wetter:Ich hoffe auf schönes wetter wie heute, war in der Sonne schon fast zu warm|supergriWind wollte nach Mödlichkeit aus West kommen, leider ist anderes angesagt:rAber wir werden uns den Spass nicht nehmen lassen|rolleyes

@ Lachi

Welcome on board, ist ja echt cool, dass ihr auch dabei seit...
Wo steht ihr denn?


So es dauert nicht mehr lange und unser Fischjäger kommt zurück, bin mal gespannt was es zu berichten gab#h


----------



## Lachi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ JD
Hallo JD,
wir haben leider nur die Plätze an der Seite bekommen. Da ich die Reservierung nicht selber gemacht habe, weiß ich es nicht genau. Da ich aber weiß, dass ihr am Heck seid, werde ich euch bestimmt finden. (Hab 'ne blaue Feuerwehr-Capi auf)

Gruß Lachi


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das tolle ist ja, dass ich nicht weiß wo ich stehe, weil ich noch nicht ma gefragt wurde:v

ich ruf da jetzt mal an


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

steh an der seite

naja was solls, ich schaff trotzdem noch den Titel:vik::q

Wo bleit der fynn, bin schon ganz kribbelig|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> steh an der seite
> 
> naja was solls, ich schaff trotzdem noch den Titel als *Schneider des Tages!!!*:vik::q
> 
> Wo bleit der fynn, bin schon ganz kribbelig|supergri



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



#d#d:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Männer's!

In ner 3/4 Stunde fällt der Hammer für heut!!!:vik:
Dann geht's heim auf den Balkon, da wird dann fein säuberlich das Sieger Tackle für Samstag vorbereitet...:q#6:q

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo hier isser wieder  
Gute Nachrichten? Habe ich nicht |krach: 

Erstens mal...Andy fährt Samstag leider nicht :c der ist in DK und holt seinen neuen Kahn. Naja egal, Gunter kann dat bestimmt auch noch  
Zweitens....ich hatte heute ganz genau einen einzigen Fisch :q #d aber ich glaub ich war auch der schlechteste aufm ganzen Schiff! Unglaublich wie man so konsequent am Fisch vorbei angeln kann, aber naja...ich wollte die Fische ja für Samstag drin lassen :q Aber ich sag mal so 10-15 Fische waren heute drin! Uwe hat sich vorne richtig besackt, der hatte gegen Mittag schon 9 Fische in der Kiste. Habe nachher nochmal die Kühlbox mit den Filets angehoben..das waren schon einige Fische  
Leider ist die Sonne den ganzen Tag nicht durchgekommen, das war auch das eigentliche Problem huete. Wenn wir auch nur ein klein wenig Licht im Wasser gehabt hätten, hätten wir garantiert besser gefangen. Evtl. hätte ich dan nja sogar noch Nr 2 verhaftet :q 

Rote Jiggs liefen heute...
Dat wird was am Samstag #6 

PS: Hier wird spioniert :g :q

edit: @Chris
Ost macht nix.....hauptsache der Wind bleibt einige Tage konstant auf einer Richtung! Die Erfahrungen habe ich hier so in der Gegend gemacht...


----------



## BennyO (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hört sich ja nicht ganz spo toll an. Aber Petri zu dem Fisch.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris und Andy

hier mal mein Löwe :g ist auch nen Maine Coon Kater, aber gerade erst 1 Jahr. 
Bin mal gespannt wie groß der noch werden will :q  die dazugehörige Katze ist ein bissel zarter  :q 

@benny
klar für mich lief es beschissen, aber jeder hat mal so einen Tag  
Da denkt man dann aber mal gerne an die guten Tage aus den letzten Jahren zurück :g 
Die Fische hatten aber sehr schöne Größen!


----------



## BennyO (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann is ja gut 



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch so nach und nach schießen mir immer mehr Sachen in den Kopf  
Also die Fische haben heute sehr sehr vorischtig gebisssen! Falls ihr da noch eine Geheimwaffe auf Lager habt, nicht vergessen :q 

Nochmal zum Wind...hofft alle mal das die Ost 3-4, eher 4 zutreffen! Die Dorsche standen sehr zerstreut und ein wenig Drift kann uns da nur helfen.....


----------



## chris13 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So...hatte heute 7Dorsche!Alle Ü50 und auf roten Jig aber in 5,5cm länge!Auf die 7,5cm langen kam nicht ein Biss und alle Bisse kamen-wie fynn es schon beschrieben hat-sehr zögerlich und vorsichtig!

Ausführlicher Berich folgt!


----------



## chris13 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen nochmal auffer Karo
Samstag mitm Kleinboot raus und Sonntag mit der Monika


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm dann werde ich vll von anfang an jiggen??|kopfkrat

Petri erstma zu den Fischen


----------



## chris13 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke!Ja ich würde jiggen! Manche haben ihre Dorsche auch auf Blau-Silberne Pilker(hering) gefangen!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm ist auch nen versuch wert, mal sehen

Vll mach ich auch meine standarttechnik Pilker+1 Jig, dann seh ich ja auf was es beisst#6


----------



## chris13 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach das!!!War ganz zufrieden heute!Hatten halt alle gute größen!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop Chris genau das, wasi ch auch erlebt habe #c 
Habe nachher sogar nur noch mit Solo Jig gefischt, da habe ich auch tatsächlich noch Zupfer gehabt :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr beiden #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Lachi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> komme auf die Einladung von andy0209 zurück nicht nur zu lesen, sondern auch mal zu schreiben. Ich war auf der Suche nach ein paar Tipps für die Ostsee und bin so über euren Trööt gestolpert. Denn wir (also ich und 7 Kameraden ) sind am 14.04. auch auf der Langeland 1. Würde mich freuen mit euch an Bord ein bisschen zu plaudern.
> 
> Gruß aus der Nordheide


 
Moin Lachi
schönes Ding dann haben wir (wir ca 12, ihr 7) zusammen ja den 1/2 Kahn belegt #6 
Dat wird ein Spaß :vik: 



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> Ost macht nix.....hauptsache der Wind bleibt einige Tage konstant auf einer Richtung! Die Erfahrungen habe ich hier so in der Gegend gemacht...


 

ja nur leider hat der Wind ja nun heute gedreht und bis Samstag ist ja nicht mehr lange :c  :q  :c  :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ja nur leider hat der Wind ja nun heute gedreht und bis Samstag ist ja nicht mehr lange :c  :q  :c  :q



Dadurch erkläre ich mir übrigends auch die extrem pissigen Bisse #c 
Wenn der Wind morgen konstant auf Ost bleibt, müsste das eigentlich passen....

Aber was rede ich hier eigentlich, ich fange ja eh nix :c :c |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn mußte mich erstmal durch die seiten forsten.prima das du alle fische im wasser glassen hast:q daran erkennt man einen guten kumpel immer erst die anderen:q. naja spaß bei seite .iss halt nich jeder tag gleich.hauptsache war ein goiler ausflug.der wind wird bei ost bleiben das hoffe ich doch dann wirds schon klappen.

schicker kater wie groß iss er denn? (schulterhöhe) aber bei einem jahr sollte er ausgewachsen sein.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Lachi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> komme auf die Einladung von andy0209 zurück nicht nur zu lesen, sondern auch mal zu schreiben. Ich war auf der Suche nach ein paar Tipps für die Ostsee und bin so über euren Trööt gestolpert. Denn wir (also ich und 7 Kameraden ) sind am 14.04. auch auf der Langeland 1.  Würde mich freuen mit euch an Bord ein bisschen zu plaudern.
> 
> Gruß aus der Nordheide



moin lachi na geht doch #6 prima das ihr auch vor ort seid wird ne lustige tour.:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ja nur leider hat der Wind ja nun heute gedreht und bis Samstag ist ja nicht mehr lange :c  :q  :c  :q



keine panik chris fynn hat recht auch wenn er nix fängt :q .bleibt der wind stabil iss das o.k.#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab dat Viech mal gemessen...ist nur 34cm hoch, hat eher die Statur eines Dackels #d 

Nein aber mal im Ernst, der hat sich mit 3-4 Monaten das Rückrat gebrochen...:c 
Daher kann es sein, dass er Wachstumsstörungen hat/hatte...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> braun-transparenten Kopyto mit Glitter erstanden, irgendwas sagt mir der bringt den Tagessieg :vik:



warum hab ich kein motoroil :c aber du hast doch bestimmt an den andy gedacht oder????:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das muss ich mir sowieso mal bei euch angucken wie ihr Dorsche mit Gufis fangt...
DAS habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hab dat Viech mal gemessen...ist nur 34cm hoch, hat eher die Statur eines Dackels #d
> 
> Nein aber mal im Ernst, der hat sich mit 3-4 Monaten das Rückrat gebrochen...:c
> Daher kann es sein, dass er Wachstumsstörungen hat/hatte...



nee 34 iss i.o iss unser auch ungefähr wenn fell angedrückt. die katze iss 30.dat passt schon.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das muss ich mir sowieso mal bei euch angucken wie ihr Dorsche mit Gufis fangt...
> DAS habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft |uhoh:



einfach runner und in der abdrift zappeln lassen.irgendwann rappels. oder auch nich.:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso....na gut  
War aber echt ******* damals, der konnte 3 Wochen lang seinen kompletten hinteren drittel des Körpers nicht koordiniert bewegen.
Das sah aus wenn der seine Beine hinter sich her gezogen hat #d
Der Tierarzt hat ihm ne Überlebenschance von nicht mal einem Prozent gegeben, aber der dicke hats irgendwie doch geschafft #6 

Jetzt springt er schon fast wieder so wie früher durch die Gegend :l


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> einfach runner und in der abdrift zappeln lassen.irgendwann rappels. oder auch nich.:q



Abdrift?
Gabs heute nicht |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Achso....na gut
> War aber echt ******* damals, der konnte 3 Wochen lang seinen kompletten hinteren drittel des Körpers nicht koordiniert bewegen.
> Das sah aus wenn der seine Beine hinter sich her gezogen hat #d
> Der Tierarzt hat ihm ne Überlebenschance von nicht mal einem Prozent gegeben, aber der dicke hats irgendwie doch geschafft #6
> ...



ja die burschen haben ein unwarscheinlichen lebensdrang .
schön das es ihm wieder gut geht.

samstag haben wir drift |uhoh: ansonsten leicht zupfen geht auch


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> j
> samstag haben wir drift |uhoh: ansonsten leicht zupfen geht auch



Ich hoffe es!  

Übrigends die Frau/Freundin von Gunter Fischer (eigentl. Käpt'n der Langeland) erwartet uns schon :q die ließt hier nämlich heimlich mit :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es!
> 
> Übrigends die Frau/Freundin von Gunter Fischer (eigentl. Käpt'n der Langeland) erwartet uns schon :q die ließt hier nämlich heimlich mit :q



na das iss ja wohl grobe spionage :q denn mal einen gruß nach laboe.

grezz
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo thomas kubiak

nu sach du doch mal  gibt oder gab es einen kopyto in japanrot??
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na das iss ja wohl grobe spionage :q



Jop vorhin spricht sie mich an "Bist du nicht Fynn ausm Anglerboard von diesem Meeresangler Frühschnack Team der für Samstag vorfischen wollte?" :q 
Fands aber echt witzig


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop vorhin spricht sie mich an "Bist du nicht Fynn ausm Anglerboard von diesem Meeresangler Frühschnack Team der für Samstag vorfischen wollte?" :q
> Fands aber echt witzig



so berühmt biste schon :q naja warum net dafür iss das board ja da um zu lesen .
so werd dann mal duschen gehen war wieder ein langer tach heute. morgen geht endlich wieder am boot weiter.

denn mal bis denne.
greez

andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huhu,

mann bin ich feucht im Höschen!!!
Heut gibbet ne Nachtschicht vom feinsten...
Rollen schmieren, Haken schärfen, packen usw...

|laola: |jump: |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> mann bin ich feucht im Höschen!!!
> Heut gibbet ne Nachtschicht vom feinsten...
> ...




dat glaub ich jetzt nich bist du es dirk oder liz:q:q:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm mal ne frage, was haltet ihr davon einfach beim Jiggen den Pilker gegen nen Gummifisch auszutauschen?

Müsste doch klappen und führung ist iner Abdrift doch eigentlich ähnlich

Das problem sollte doch eigentlich nur der ziehmlich schwere kopf sein|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> hmm mal ne frage, was haltet ihr davon einfach beim Jiggen den Pilker gegen nen Gummifisch auszutauschen?
> 
> Müsste doch klappen und führung ist iner Abdrift doch eigentlich ähnlich
> 
> Das problem sollte doch eigentlich nur der ziehmlich schwerre kopf sein|uhoh:



nöö da will ich jetzt nicht drauf eingehen .probier es einfach.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey dirk haste auch schon :q:q:q ein kühles erdinger  im glas |uhoh: ich ja#6 soeben eingeschenkt. dann ma #g :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*VERDAMMT SCHMECKT DAS LEGGER* :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Prost Hase!!!#g #g #g 

Bei mir ist's Bitburger aus der Flasch!!!
Weizen ist nicht so mein Ding...
Bin eher so der Pils und Kölsch Süffler!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Prost Hase!!!#g #g #g
> 
> Bei mir ist's Bitburger aus der Flasch!!!
> Weizen ist nicht so mein Ding...
> Bin eher so der Pils und Kölsch Süffler!!!:q



och nööö so selten wie ich zu hause bier schlürfe gönn ich mir dann schon weizen. mein kumpel der armadi läd mich ab und an mal zur weizenpardy ein. in sein agentinen restaurante dat iss immer ne runde lustich.wenn wir uns beide in 2 stunden mit weizen zuschütten.dann aber richtich letztes mal wußten wir beide nich wie wir nach hause gekommen sind .hat sich dann aber rausgestellt seine frau war übersäät mit blauen flecken |supergri sie hat uns nach haus getragen :q:q:q:q dat gab mecker.:q:q:q


----------



## BennyO (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ JD

Das was du da vorhast, habe ich auch schon oft ausprobiert. Es klappt einfach super. Meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als das normale Jiggen.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja nu, was sein muß, muß sein!!!:q 
Ich sach ja auch net, dass ich gar kein Weizen trink!
Ab und an kann ich das auch gut schlürfen...
Bin da schon recht trinkfest!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu doch noch was von mir zum jiggen.

ich hab dazumal immer meinen außenboarder anstatt den pilker genommen .und ihr werdet es nich glauben ,hatte immer 3 dorsche an der schraube.|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu doch noch was von mir zum jiggen.
> 
> ich hab dazumal immer meinen außenboarder anstatt den pilker genommen .und ihr werdet es nich glauben ,hatte immer 3 dorsche an der schraube.|rolleyes


 
Ich hab mal einen gesehen, der hat ne 500 Gramm Bleikugel drangehängt! Hat auch seine Dorsche gefangen, ohne Scheiß jetzt!!!
Hatte oberhalb nen Jig und unterhalb unten dran nen Watwurm...
Als Rute hatte er aber auch wüstes Gerät!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen gesehen, der hat ne 500 Gramm Bleikugel drangehängt! Hat auch seine Dorsche gefangen, ohne Scheiß jetzt!!!
> Hatte oberhalb nen Jig und unterhalb unten dran nen Watwurm...
> Als Rute hatte er aber auch wüstes Gerät!!!



dat war doch wohl nich etwa mönch hausen ;+ :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warum hab ich kein motoroil :c aber du hast doch bestimmt an den andy gedacht oder????:q


 
na sicher dat #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> na sicher dat #6



dat hab ich doch gewußt #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, wo ist der Scheiß den nur???|uhoh: 
Da muß doch wieder irgendwer die Finger dran gehabt haben...
Wenn ich's jetzt gleich net find, dann wird's Samstag Morgen eben nochmal gekauft!!!
Gott sei Dank nur unwichtiges Gerödel, alles andere ist startklar!:vik: 
Für den Chris hab ich auch ne Extrabestellung geordert, kann also nix schief gehen am Samstag!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu hab ich alles!!!
Das Haus verliert nix...:q 

Schlaft ihr alle schon oder was???

Na, denn mal gute Nacht#h 

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich könnt :v :v :v !!!

Hab grad meine neue Penn zusammengebaut und die ganz locker mit der Hand krum gezogen, da passiert das:

http://img469.*ih.us/img469/8541/rutenbruch001lf6.jpg

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/8964/rutenbruch002yi8.jpg

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/3923/rutenbruch003pz5.jpg





Jetzt kann ich Morgen erst noch zu nem Tacklemensch fahren, der bissl weiter weg ist und mir ne Ersatzrute kaufen!!!

So eine *******!!!|gr: |gr: |gr: |gr: 

Bei denen von Angelsport Schirmer werd ich auch anrufen und fragen was das soll.|motz: :e |motz: 
Dabei war die Rute fein säuberlich im Stoffetui eingepackt und hat gar kein kleines bißchen Druck oder ähnliches bekommen!!!
Gar nicht auszudenken, wenn das auf'm Kutter passiert wär.#d 

Hoffentlich ist das kein ultra schlechtes Omen!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Franky D (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sei froh dirk das dir das nicht morgens während der ausfahrt mit der Langeland passiert ist!


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop vorhin spricht sie mich an "Bist du nicht Fynn ausm Anglerboard von diesem Meeresangler Frühschnack Team der für Samstag vorfischen wollte?" :q
> Fands aber echt witzig


 
:q  sehr geil 





Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ...mann bin ich feucht im Höschen!!


 






Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich könnt :v :v :v !!!
> 
> Hab grad meine neue Penn zusammengebaut und die ganz locker mit der Hand krum gezogen, da passiert das:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja echt toll, so soll es sein :r und das mir dem Versender..


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

oh man dirk was ist das denn?

Ich hoffe du bekommst noch was gutes als ersatz:g

@ all

morgen gehts los, nicht mal mehr 24std und ich werde aufstehen und gefahren werden:m:m#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

son schei ß dirk hatteste die rute noch nie zusammen gehabt ?
mal davon abgesehen das das ausgerechnet jetzt passiert iss ,und du dir auf die schnelle eine ersatzrute holen mußt,denke ich mal nich das schirmer da irgendeine schuld hat. kann durchaus materialfehler sein oder transportschaden usw. die werden da sicherlich ohne probleme ersatz schicken. iss mir auch schon passiert mit einer nagelneuen rute.iss ärgerlich aber was will man machen.lass dir deswegen nich die laune verderben.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,

ich denk mal, das bei der Rute ein Materialfehler Schuld war!
Hab die zwar vorher auch schon mal zusammengesteckt, doch ohne Schnur...
Gestern Abend hab ich dann das erste Mal Schnur durchgefädelt, die Rute danach in die rechte Hand genommen und mit der Linken, über die Schnur die Rute krum gezogen! Alles so wie immer!!! Doch dann "Knacks"!!!
Die hätte nicht mal den Auswurf von nem 80Gramm Pilker ausgehalten...
War ja echt kaum Spannung, die ich draufgegeben hab!
So'n Mist, hab mich schon so auf Die gefreut!
Hoffentlich find ich hier was Gleichwertiges...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk moin lachi

nu bleib blos ganz entspannt dirk wirst bestimmt was gleichwertiges finden. 

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy,
bist ja auch da! Hat schon wieder ganz veralzheimert, dass du heute Boottach hast...
Yo, ich werd jetzt gleich mal alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen!
Bei Schirmer ist noch keiner da, jetzt gleich mal beim hiesigen Händler anrufen, was der so Schönes da hat!
Dann schieß ich auch grad noch ne vernünftige Meerestacklebox und was sonst noch in mein Auge fällt...#c|rolleyes
Werden aber leider wegen dieses Vorfalls etwas später wegkommen, als ich geplant hatte! Schätze mal so gegen acht!
Also dürfen nur die Mädels schlafen...
Männers werden in Laboe schon mal bissl vorfeiern!!!:g:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui, die Strecke nach Laboe muß ich mir auch noch ausdrucken...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> bist ja auch da! Hat schon wieder ganz veralzheimert, dass du heute Boottach hast...
> Yo, ich werd jetzt gleich mal alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen!
> Bei Schirmer ist noch keiner da, jetzt gleich mal beim hiesigen Händler anrufen, was der so Schönes da hat!
> ...



oh oh nich das ihr nacher nich ausgeschlafen seid :q ich bin heute um 5 aufgewacht mit dem schreck ach du schei ße hast doch noch winterreifen drauf. um kurz nach 7 los beim autoandy ,er noch total verpennt ,wo sind meine alus hilfe ich muß doch nach laboe.:q die werkstatt macht erst um 8 auf also vorher ran räder umbauen.nu bin ich glücklich alles wieder auf rennpassat umgestellt.und pünklich um 8 hat er die tore seiner werkstatt für die nicht so wichtigen kunden geöffnet :q:q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hui, die Strecke nach Laboe muß ich mir auch noch ausdrucken...|rolleyes



wat willste denn da ausdrucken rauf auf die piste und immer gen norden:q den rest riechste schon. so nu muß ich noch mit frau einkaufen und dann gehts endlich ans boot.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh oh nich das ihr nacher nich ausgeschlafen seid :q ich bin heute um 5 aufgewacht mit dem schreck ach du schei ße hast doch noch winterreifen drauf. um kurz nach 7 los beim autoandy ,er noch total verpennt ,wo sind meine alus hilfe ich muß doch nach laboe.:q die werkstatt macht erst um 8 auf also vorher ran räder umbauen.nu bin ich glücklich alles wieder auf rennpassat umgestellt.und pünklich um 8 hat er die tore seiner werkstatt für die nicht so wichtigen kunden geöffnet :q:q:q:q
> 
> greez
> andy



Der Bus hat auch heut seine Alus drauf bekommen!!!:q

Is Laboe genauso einfach zu finden, wie Heiligenhafen?
Dann ist ja gut...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Der Bus hat auch heut seine Alus drauf bekommen!!!:q
> 
> Is Laboe genauso einfach zu finden, wie Heiligenhafen?
> Dann ist ja gut...



direkt nach kiel dann richtung ostuferhafen dann richtung laboe iss alles ausgeschildert.

bis denne


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> direkt nach kiel dann richtung ostuferhafen dann richtung laboe iss alles ausgeschildert.
> 
> bis denne




Bestens!!!#6#6#6

Eben mit Schirmer telefoniert, die Rute wird an Penn zurückgeschickt! Wenn ich Glück hab, bekomm ich direkt Ersatz!


----------



## Lachi (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk und Andy,
wünsch dir viel Glück mit der neuen Rute. Ich hab mich leider falsch beraten lassen, wenn ich eure Angeltechniken so mitbekomme. Sollte der Kutter morgen Schlagseite haben, liegt das an meinen Pilkern.  Habe zum Glück noch ein bischen anderes Material und werde nacher erstmal umpacken.
Bis Morgen
Lachi


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, hab ne Sportex Sea Spin geordert!
Hat zwar nur 100g Wg, aber wär ne Top Rute...
Bin mal gespannt auf dat Teil! Bin ja bekennender Sportex Fan!:g

Die hat net zufällig einer hier im Board im Einsatz???

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Lachi schrieb:


> Moin Dirk und Andy,
> wünsch dir viel Glück mit der neuen Rute. Ich hab mich leider falsch beraten lassen, wenn ich eure Angeltechniken so mitbekomme. Sollte der Kutter morgen Schlagseite haben, liegt das an meinen Pilkern.  Habe zum Glück noch ein bischen anderes Material und werde nacher erstmal umpacken.
> Bis Morgen
> Lachi



was gibt es für probleme mit deinem material .zu schwere pilker oder wo liegt das problem. immer ganz entspannt laboe hat einen angelladen da kannste zur not noch schnell ein paar leichte blitz pilker kaufen,muß doch nich die masse sein kommst locker erstmal mit 3 stück übern tag. kann dir auch gerne ein vorfach geben .so haste dann ne grundlage mal welche selber zu bauen. seid ihr das erste mal aufen  großen teich ???? wenn ja kann ich nur sagen das ist eurer glückstag son goiles wetter hat nich jeder beim ersten trip.
dann sehen wir uns morgen.#6
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> So, hab ne Sportex Sea Spin geordert!
> Hat zwar nur 100g Wg, aber wär ne Top Rute...
> Bin mal gespannt auf dat Teil! Bin ja bekennender Sportex Fan!:g
> 
> ...



geordert oder gekauft,wenn schon gekauft kannst meine morgen haben und ich nehm die sportex :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was gibt es für probleme mit deinem material .zu schwere pilker oder wo liegt das problem. immer ganz entspannt laboe hat einen angelladen da kannste zur not noch schnell ein paar leichte blitz pilker kaufen,muß doch nich die masse sein kommst locker erstmal mit 3 stück übern tag. kann dir auch gerne ein vorfach geben .so haste dann ne grundlage mal welche selber zu bauen. seid ihr das erste mal aufen  großen teich ???? wenn ja kann ich nur sagen das ist eurer glückstag son goiles wetter hat nich jeder beim ersten trip.
> dann sehen wir uns morgen.#6
> greez
> andy



Der Kerl, der bei mir mitfährt, ist ja auch das erste Mal auf See!
Der wird auch absolut begeistert sein...
Nur noch vier Stunden bis Feierabend!
Und spätestens um acht heut Abend geht's los!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> geordert oder gekauft,wenn schon gekauft kannst meine morgen haben und ich nehm die sportex :q:q:q



|muahah:Nix da!!!
Hab die eben telefonisch beim Händler reserviert!!!
Aber, ich glaub, die kauft eh keiner weg...:q:q:q#6:q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier gehts ja wieder rund :m 

@Dirk
was war das denn für eine Rute? 

Ich glaube morgen wird lustig :q Aber das Heck mit 10 Mann wird verdammt eng....|uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach du ******* samstag den ganzen tag diesig #q #q nicht schon wieder |gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ach du ******* samstag den ganzen tag diesig #q #q nicht schon wieder |gr:



iss doch banane wird trotzdem mußt nur optimistisch rangehen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja wieder rund :m
> 
> @Dirk
> was war das denn für eine Rute?
> ...



warum eng sind halt soviele plätze wie leute der wird ja nich die plätze auf 4 meter abgesteckt haben.


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss doch banane wird trotzdem mußt nur optimistisch rangehen |supergri



Richtig!
Dann fangen wir halt die dicken Nebeldorsche :g

Nochmal zum Heck.
Wir standen da gestern mit 4 Mann, das war schön zu Fischen. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle da mit 8 oder 10 Leuten zu stehen|uhoh: 

Wenn ihr alle so früh da seid, werden wir wohl auch mal früher aufbrechen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so hau jetzt ab zu meinem boot
bis denne.
greez
andy #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Dann fangen wir halt die dicken Nebeldorsche :g



so will ich dich hören #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Heck.
> Wir standen da gestern mit 4 Mann, das war schön zu Fischen. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle da mit 8 oder 10 Leuten zu stehen|uhoh:
> 
> Wenn ihr alle so früh da seid, werden wir wohl auch mal früher aufbrechen :m



Nochmal dat was ich vorhin dazu editiert habe...wird ja sonst evlt übersehen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so will ich dich hören #6



Genau!!!
Da kommt ein Knicklicht mit an den Köder ran, dann läuft's schon...:m:vik:|rolleyes
Wirst schon sehen!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nochmal dat was ich vorhin dazu editiert habe...wird ja sonst evlt übersehen :m



Was meinste denn Hase?

Das de früher da bist, oder dass es schön eng wird?|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Was meinste denn Hase?
> 
> Das de früher da bist, oder dass es schön eng wird?|supergri|supergri|supergri



So beides halt |rolleyes 
Das dazueditierte


----------



## Lachi (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy0209
Schönen Dank für dein Angebot. Mir hat man 125er angeraten. Falsches Geschäft würde ich sagen. Ist mein 2ter Trip. Der erste war bei Windstärke 7. Der Käptn ist nur raus, weil einige ne lange Anreise aus Süddeutschland hatten. 2 Drittel der Mitfahrer hat dann auch nur Fische gefüttert und Fisch gabs auch kein. Deshalb bin ich schon ziemlich heiß auf Morgen. Beifänger müsste ich eigentlich genug haben und kleinere Pilker hab ich auch noch. Aber ob die Farbe stimmt???
Wir werden es morgen sehen und können uns ja dann noch mal in Ruhe austauschen. Ansonsten mach ichs wie Fynn, die Sonne genießen und trotzdem Spaß haben.

Bis denne
Lachi


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So beides halt |rolleyes
> Das dazueditierte



:vik:
Es sind 572 Km von uns bis Laboe.
Diese geteilt durch eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 120Km/h ergibt 4 3/4 Stunden reine Fahrzeit!
Wenn wir also um acht (hoffentlich früher) hier wegkommen, dann schlagen wir etwa gegen ein Uhr in der Nacht da oben auf!
Gut, ausschlafen gibt eh nix! Doch vielleicht werden wir uns dann mal für zwei bis drei Stündchen ablegen! Aber falls sich bis vier Uhr noch nix bei uns im Bus regt, dann bitte ich doch darum, dass ihr uns sanft weckt!!!:m

Und das mit dem Platz wird schon klappen! Sind ja eigentlich bis auf Jannis alles erfahrene Angler! Und Jannis kann man auch schnell verklickern wie er den Pilker, Jig oder was auch immer kontrolliert!


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Lachi schrieb:


> Ansonsten mach ichs wie Fynn, die Sonne genießen und trotzdem Spaß haben.



|krach: |krach: |krach: :m 

@Dirk
zur Not kriegen wir euch schon wach |director: 

Wie gut das ich hier nirgendwo Kopytos bekomme :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> |krach: |krach: |krach: :m
> 
> @Dirk
> zur Not kriegen wir euch schon wach |director:
> ...



Ich guck nachher mal bei meinem Tackledealer...
Und Chris kann dir bestimmt auch aushelfen!
Wie uns allen|uhoh:!!!


----------



## Franky D (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr schreibt aber dann schon ein Detalierten Bericht mit Bildern will ich doch hoffen oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ihr schreibt aber dann schon ein Detalierten Bericht mit Bildern will ich doch hoffen oder?



Na abba Licher doch!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ihr schreibt aber dann schon ein Detalierten Bericht mit Bildern will ich doch hoffen oder?



Klaro....:g 

Dirk hat doch letztzes mal so vom Berichteschreiben geschwärmt :q |rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn is gut wenigstens ein Trostpflaster für den zuhause gebliebenen Süddeutschen.

Warum ist das Zubehör fürs Meeresangeln eigentlich so Schw*****ne Teuer war gerade für den MAi einkaufen und hab nur für Gummiviehcher und 5Pilker fast 150euronen liegen lassen und ich hab noch nicht mal alles gekriegt was ich wollte.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hui, die Strecke nach Laboe muß ich mir auch noch ausdrucken...|rolleyes


 
ach dat wird schon, wei andy sagt immer der Nase nach und nördlich halten :m 



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Der Bus hat auch heut seine Alus drauf bekommen!!!:q


 
|muahah: Ich hab meine Alus schon 14 tage drauf, watn glück das es nicht mehr Kalt geworden ist :g 



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich guck nachher mal bei meinem Tackledealer...
> Und Chris kann dir bestimmt auch aushelfen!
> Wie uns allen|uhoh:!!!


 
Sicher |rolleyes  ich war vorhin Mausis Polo anmelden, hab danach leider Falsch entschieden und bin zu Moritz gefahren( ich war eigentlich schon richtung Gu-Tanke unterwegs :e ), zum Glück waren die Wattis und Ringler schon da :m  aber leider führen die keine Kopytos, mit Glück komm ich noch zu Moritz-Int oder Gummitanke, aber selbst wenn nicht genug Gummi ist immer dabei  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In welcher Apotheke kaufst du denn ein? |rolleyes 

5 Pilker 25€
125€ für Jiggs...moment das macht bei meinem Dealer 416 original Japan japanrote Jiggs |kopfkrat


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

ich würe dir sonst auch noch ein paar Kopytos in den guten Farben abnehmen. Für 10€ oder so....#h 
Also wenn du noch los kommst, bring mir ruhig ein paar mit


----------



## Franky D (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja weis auch nicht hab halt diverse Jigs und Gummifische und noch etliche Jighaken in diversen Farben ung Gewichten gkauft aber jetzt langst auch mal an Zubehör höchsten nur noch ein paar Pilker.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Na denn is gut wenigstens ein Trostpflaster für den zuhause gebliebenen Süddeutschen.
> 
> Warum ist das Zubehör fürs Meeresangeln eigentlich so Schw*****ne Teuer war gerade für den MAi einkaufen und hab nur für Gummiviehcher und 5Pilker fast 150euronen liegen lassen und ich hab noch nicht mal alles gekriegt was ich wollte.


 
Mensch Franky, Du mußt doch nicht gleich den ganzen GummiFisch bestand aufkaufen, 1-2 pro Farbe hätten es auch getan  

oder meintest Du 15 Euro :vik: aber ich kenn das auch wollte letzte Woche in der Gu-Tanke nur mal schauen...zack €55 , beim rausgehen nochmal €12, aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Tackle-Dealer


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> ich würe dir sonst auch noch ein paar Kopytos in den guten Farben abnehmen. Für 10€ oder so....#h
> Also wenn du noch los kommst, bring mir ruhig ein paar mit


 
An sich kein problem, aber hat der Laden in Laboe nicht auch Kopytos #c , weil ich echt nicht sagen kann ob ich nochmal loskomm`



Franky D schrieb:


> ...aber jetzt langst auch mal an Zubehör höchsten nur noch ein paar Pilker.


 

ja, ne, schon klar #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> An sich kein problem, aber hat der Laden in Laboe nicht auch Kopytos #c , weil ich echt nicht sagen kann ob ich nochmal loskomm`



Leider nicht :c 
Wenn du nicht mehr los kommst ist auch kein Problem. Mein Kollege hat bestimmt noch 1-2 Kopytos für mich |rolleyes 
Meine Zanderkiste kann ich auch nochmal durchwühlen, da findet sich bestimmt noch was. 

Aber wie gesagt, falls du noch loskommen solltest...


----------



## Franky D (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris so ist es halt man kriegt nie genug Hab mich auf drei stück pro Farbe beschränkt.    hast auch ne PN


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Leider nicht :c
> Wenn du nicht mehr los kommst ist auch kein Problem. Mein Kollege hat bestimmt noch 1-2 Kopytos für mich |rolleyes
> Meine Zanderkiste kann ich auch nochmal durchwühlen, da findet sich bestimmt noch was.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, falls du noch loskommen solltest...


 

Wenn, ich loskomme kein Ding #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @Chris so ist es halt man kriegt nie genug Hab mich auf drei stück pro Farbe beschränkt. hast auch ne PN


 

Ok man kriegt nie genug laß ich gelten |supergri 

so weit im vorraus fällt es ein wenig schwer zu planen, mal sehen was sich später im Jahr noch ergibt, nu is erstmal 
MS LANGELAND angesagt :vik: :vik: :vik:

PS und da Du hier ja nun schon des öfteren geschrieben hast wirst Du, wenn was anliegt per PN informiert


----------



## Franky D (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eben wie gesagt würde halt auch mal gerne mitkommen aber werden wir sehen.
 was nehmt ihr eigentlich so für gewichte für Gummifisch und Jigs solo?


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> eben wie gesagt würde halt auch mal gerne mitkommen aber werden wir sehen.
> was nehmt ihr eigentlich so für gewichte für Gummifisch und Jigs solo?


 
kommt ein bischen auf die Drift an  zw. 20 und 110 gr Dorschbomben und Rundköpfe #6

GuFi nach Gefühl, mußt gucken was geht #:


----------



## Franky D (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok das ist gut dan lieg ich schon ganz gut ist halt immer für mich ein Problem hier im Süden ein Guten Meeresexperten auser mir  zu finden der wirklich ahnung hatt.


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich dreh durch hier! |krach: |gr: 
Mein Fahrer hat jetzt gerade abgesagt #q #q #q 

Ich werde jetzt alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, dass ich irgendwie dahin komme....|gr:


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn mich morgen irgendjemand ab ikea mitnehmen könnte bitte anrufen!
Dirk müsste meine Handy Nummer noch haben, bin sons um 19 uhr nochmal online....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> wenn mich morgen irgendjemand ab ikea mitnehmen könnte bitte anrufen!
> Dirk müsste meine Handy Nummer noch haben, bin sons um 19 uhr nochmal online....



hast ne pn 
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, der olle Dirk macht jetzt Feierabend!!!:vik:
Ostsee kommt immer näher...
Jetzt düs ich ab, meine neue Rute holen:k!!!

Weiß net, ob ich's schaff nochmal in's Board zu kommen...

Wir sehen uns in Laboe#h

Greez


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinse, die Aufregung steigt imemr mehr, ich bin schon echt auf euch gespannt...

@ Dirk

mit ner sportex kannste ja nichts falsch machen#6


gleich fahr ich nochma zum dealer und schau mich nch schweren jigkoppen zum jiggen um:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja ich hoffe mal wir sehen uns morgen  

Oh mann ich könnte ja kotzen bis jetzt...:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine panik sieht doch gut aus.#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine panik sieht doch gut aus.#6



Jep |jump: |jump: 

bis morgen Ladys :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach ich doch aufen chris iss verlass :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so denn wird der andy sich mal putzen gehen und dann ab inne koje .ich muß ja ein kleines bissel eher raus als ihr nordlichter.
dann mal bis morgen früh in aller frische.#6

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann mal bis morgen früh



Jop :vik: 

Hau rein, bis morgen


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis morgen früh, ihr Hasen!!!:q 

On the road again....:g 

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fährste jetzt schon los Dirk? |kopfkrat 
Würdest du heute Nacht nicht besser durchkommen als jetzt? Außerdem könntest du dich dann noch ein paar Stündchen aufs Ohr hauen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen, 

alle schon am Pennen?

Mein dealer hatte leider nur 90gr. Köppe, hab die aber einfach mal mitgenommen:g 

Wir sehen uns morgen, wir werden so um 6.00-6.15 uhr da sein#6


----------



## der Jäger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !!

Ich nicht,Bin grad kurz noch im Board.
Aber ich glaube der Rest der Bande schon.War noch Heringsangel nur 6 Stück,reicht aber für Horni.

gruß
der Jäger


:vik: 23 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu rein mit dem angelkram ins kfz und ab auf die bahn zum dirk nach laboe um 3 gived ein kühles blondes:vik:

bis nacher denn dann

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soo wieder zu Hause angekommen.

Jungs, es war ein super geiler Tag #6

special thx natürlich nochmal an Chris, dass du mich mitgenommen hast :m 

Naja ich will mal nicht zu viel verraten, aber Dirk hat ganz gut abgeräumt und die Fänge waren auf jeden Fall zufriedenstellend #6


----------



## BennyO (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja das hört sich ja mal super an.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo Benny, dat wars auch :vik: 

So ich soll jetzt nochmal auf ne Party  Würde ja viel lieber schlafen, aber naja wird wohl nix  
Werde mich entweder morgen früh nachm Zeitungsaustragen :v nochmal melden, oder eher morgen Abend. 
Ich denke mal dann werden Andy und Dirk auch zu Hause angekommen sein und sich auch mal gemeldet haben :m 

Evtl. schreibt Uwe ja auch nochmal was zu seiner Woche. Übrigends auch ein sehr sympatischer Mitangler! #6
Mit Lachi habe ich ja leider gar nicht gesabbelt |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber ich hab mit lachi und seinen jungs gesappelt.auch sehr sympatische typen die jungs.#6

heute nurnoch soviel das war eine der geilsten ausfahrten die ich je gemacht habe:vik: immer wieder mit diesen jungs und mädels. und mit diesem schiff und der super crew.einen besonderen dank an skipper andreas das war der absolute bringer heute#6#6#6.


übrigens rekordbruch 2 stunden und 10 min von kiel nach salzwedel:vik:

denn mal bis morgen.

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

waren gerade noch essen und jetzt endlich zuhause und entspannen#6 

Zum Tag sag ich nur, es war ein saugeiler Tag und das MFT und Uwe sind echt super:g 

Andy ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf deinen Bericht:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

den bericht schreibt dirk ich mache morgen die fangmeldung.
so hat jeder seinen job.
bis denne jd und entspann dich gut.
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich nur bestätigen andy.. 

Andreas war echt in Topform und ich hoffe doch auf ne Fortsetzung:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

|laola:|laola:
http://img79.*ih.us/img79/8872/jd100010sj9.jpg​


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

bin gerade nochma mein gerät durchgegangen und bemerkt, dass meine Pilkrolle den geist aufgegeben hat|uhoh:  

aber nicht schlimm, habe ja am Montag geburtstag und dann hol ich mir ne Shimano Technium 4000:q


----------



## der Jäger (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin !! 

Schon wieder an Land Ihr Meeresangler!?!?!?!!?

Habe einfach rumgelesen und von Eurem Trip gelesen,
war , so wie ich es raus gelesen habe , eine geile Ausfahrt.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt das Meer gemacht?

gruß
der Jäger


:vik: 20 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip   :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jäger hast was verpasset. leider! aber ich verrate nichts das iss dirk sein part, nur das bild mußte ich einfach reinhämmern.#6

so nu wird der andy sich putzen und dann schnell|schlaf:

gruß
andy


----------



## der Jäger (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jäger hast was verpasset. leider! aber ich verrate nichts das iss dirk sein part, nur das bild mußte ich einfach reinhämmern.#6
> 
> so nu wird der andy sich putzen und dann schnell|schlaf:
> 
> ...





 Schon verstanden.
|wavey:Laß mich dann überraschen,was ab ging.
Bin morgen vormittag on Air :q

|schlaf:|schlaf: Dir angenehme Bettruhe. 
              Und dem Rest der ebenfalls.

:vik: 20 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jep
und weg :q


----------



## der Jäger (14. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau ich bin nun auch raus.

|wavey:|schlaf:|schlafen|schlaf:|schlafen|schlaf:|schlafen

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

:vik: 20 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> übrigens rekordbruch 2 stunden und 10 min von kiel nach salzwedel:vik:



Hast dich wohl von Chris inspirieren lassen, wa? :m |bla: 

Dat Event schreit auf jeden Fall nach einer baldigen Wiederholung! #6 

So nach 24std ohne Schlaf werde ich mich mal für 2 Std inne Falle hauen, Pilken macht ja doch ziemlich müde |uhoh: 

Zum Glück hat mich der Sonnenbrand nicht so stark erwischt, wie ich zuerst dachte...:g


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> einen besonderen dank an skipper andreas das war der absolute bringer heute#6#6#6.



Da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher!
Mit einem anderen Kapitän wäre es wohl nicht so gut gelaufen. Bin mal gespannt ob noch Fangmeldungen von der Blauort oder Kehrheim kommen, waren ja beide ziemlich voll 

hat eigentlich jemand ein Foto von DEM Dorsch, der am Bug kam?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hast dich wohl von Chris inspirieren lassen, wa? :m |bla:



naja meiner kann ja auch wenn er will.und die bahn war so schön frei da hab ich mir gedacht egal mach den tank lehr .:q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen !!

Schon wieder Fit von gestern??

Andy scheint ja unter die Raser gegangen zusein!

gruß
der Jäger

:vik:19 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Schon wieder Fit von gestern??



Näää |uhoh: Gestern um 4 hoch, dann "vorhin" von um halb 5 bis um 6 gepennt wegen Zeitungaustragen....
Aber jeeetzt darf ich bis morgen früh schlafen wenn ich will :q 
Ich schaue heute Abend sicherlich nochmal rein, aber heute Nachmittag wird #u #u


----------



## der Jäger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin !!

Na dann mal gute Nacht #h|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:

gruß
der Jäger 

:vik: 19 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## der Jäger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch dann noch einen schönen Sonntag  #h#h#h#h#h

gruß 
der Jäger 


:vik:19 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip   :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand ein Foto von DEM Dorsch, der am Bug kam?




Dirk hat nen paar gemacht:m 


ps: Dirk ist DAAAA:k


----------



## Pirat (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Wie, Stern des Südens? Die Bayern gehen doch dieses Jahr unter!  Nichts für Ungut, aber das wird nichts!*
*Der Pirat!:vik: *


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Pirat schrieb:


> *Wie, Stern des Südens? Die Bayern gehen doch dieses Jahr unter!  Nichts für Ungut, aber das wird nichts!*
> *Der Pirat!:vik: *




:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Pirat schrieb:


> *Wie, Stern des Südens? Die Bayern gehen doch dieses Jahr unter!  Nichts für Ungut, aber das wird nichts!*
> *Der Pirat!:vik: *



So iss gut #6 :m 

@Andy
schöne Fangmeldung, passt echt zu 100% was du da geschrieben hast.
Wer war denn der mit einem Dorsch? N?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der bei mir hinten im auto saß.
na dirk iss wohl noch am |schlaf: wa .hatte ja auch ne lange fahrt vor sich. ich hab gestern auch nurnoch schnell filitiert und dann ab inne koje war ganzschön fertich.aber was solls für son tach mache ich das immerwieder.

genau N 


greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber was solls für son tach mache ich das immerwieder.



Jep ich kanns auch nur immer wieder betonen wie geil der Tag war |rolleyes :m 
Fands auch echt mal lustig die Leute hinter den Nicks zu sehen, einige hätte ich mir echt ganz anders vorgestellt! :g 
Aber die Sache mit der Sirius 2 müssen wir auf jeden Fall durchziehen! auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht die Jungfernfahrt wird...Wer ruft den Herrn Scharfe mal an? |rolleyes
Das zweite Juni WE wäre das erste, was bei mir passen würde und bis dahin sollte der Kahn auch schon fahren.


----------



## MiCo (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sagt mal ihr MFT'ler. So wie ich das gelesen hab, habt ihr mit 10 Mann das Heck gehabt. Geht das überhaupt so, daß alle einigermaßen gut fischen können? Ich hab auf der Langeland bisher immer nur vorn gestanden, hinten sah es für mich immer so aus, als daß da nur für max 4 Mann bequem Platz wäre.

Gibt's noch weitere Infos zur Sirius 2 ?


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wegen der Sirius 2 haste mal ne PN Micha.

Am Heck gibts auf jeden Fall 8 Plätze, von denen man gut werfen kann. Dann wirds eng...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MiCo schrieb:


> Sagt mal ihr MFT'ler. So wie ich das gelesen hab, habt ihr mit 10 Mann das Heck gehabt. Geht das überhaupt so, daß alle einigermaßen gut fischen können? Ich hab auf der Langeland bisher immer nur vorn gestanden, hinten sah es für mich immer so aus, als daß da nur für max 4 Mann bequem Platz wäre.
> 
> Gibt's noch weitere Infos zur Sirius 2 ?



moin micha 
jau das geht schon mit 10 leutz 4 mann davon stehen mehr an der seite ist aber kein thema bei leuten die miteinander klar kommen. so hat es sogar prima geklappt nach belieben die driften zu teilen.aber wie gesagt die leute müssen passen wenn da nur einer bei ist der bei jedem kleinen anlaß rumjault oder nicht klar kommt wird es schwierig.

klar gibt es infos zur sirius 2.

Länge      :18,38 m
Breite      :  5,09 m
Tiefgang  :  2,60 m

Tages oder Mehrtagesfahrten  in der gesamten Ostsee !!
Mit Übernachtung für bis zu max. 12 Personen
Ausgerüstet mit den neusten natischen Geräten durch Fa. Eissing-Emden !

zum preis kann ich nichts genaues sagen hab zwar beiläufig etwas mitbekommen, aber da ich nicht genau zugehört habe,halte ich mich da erstmal zurück.nur soviel wenn es so ist wie ich es verstanden habe, kann ich nur sagen #6 .mal schauen ob irgendjemand hier was genaues weis. werde aber die tage mal mit andreas telefonieren. *wir wollen sie haben !!!!* werde mich dann nochmal zum thema sirius 2 äussern.

und Vlt auch einen Termin bekannt geben zu unsem nächsten Angriff !!!!

greez
andy

so jetzt gived frisch dorschfilet


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zum preis kann ich nichts genaues sagen hab zwar beiläufig etwas mitbekommen, aber da ich nicht genau zugehört habe,halte ich mich da erstmal zurück.nur soviel wenn es so ist wie ich es verstanden habe, kann ich nur sagen #6 .mal schauen ob irgendjemand hier was genaues weis.



Habs Micha zwar schon per PN geschrieben, aber hier nohcmal für dich Andy :q 
52€ inkl. Frühstück und Mittag :c :c
Aber naja, man hat halt nen super Skiper und nur Leute mit denen man sich versteht aufm Schiff....


----------



## MiCo (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo, Danke für die Infos. Glauben tue ich das aber erst, wenn ich den Kahn dann auch mal gesehen hab. Das letztjährige Gesabbel von seinen Katamaranen, die er schon so sicher an der Hand hatte, klingt bis heute immer noch in meinen Ohren.


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja Micha er hat schon Flyer gedruckt und mir mitgegeben  
Liegen auch in Laboe im Laden.


----------



## Franky D (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an mit der Sirius 2.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

wo ist dirk?

Ich will den bericht:g

Wenns auf die Sirius geht, bin ich mit sicherheit dabei#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

so, ich bin wieder gut gelandet!
Ganz entspannte Heimfahrt, nachdem wir auf dem von Chris empfohlenen Parkplatz nochmal schön 8 Stunden Tiefschlaf genossen haben!!! :q :g 

Zur Tour kann ich nur sagen, dass es das geilste, beste und erfolgreichste Dorschangeln war, dass ich je erlebt habe!:q #6 :q 
Besser geht auch glaub ich kaum!!!
Aber jeder Zeit will ich wieder mit euch auf Leojagd gehen!!!

MFT ist die Oberklasse!!!

Und Fotos hat die Lena gemacht, vom Feinsten... 168 Hammerbilder!!!
Das gibt einen Bericht der wird einschlagen wie ne Bombe!!! Ich mach mich nächste Woche in der Mittagspause ans Schreiben und Bilder einfügen...
Gebt mir ganz bissl Zeit!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## Franky D (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

JA wenn es diesmal zeitlich bei mir passt bin ich auch auf der Sirius 2 dabei


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine fresse war dat legger filet :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon weg?

wir haben heute erstmal Gänsekeulen geschlemmt:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Habs Micha zwar schon per PN geschrieben, aber hier nohcmal für dich Andy :q
> 52€ inkl. Frühstück und Mittag :c :c
> Aber naja, man hat halt nen super Skiper und nur Leute mit denen man sich versteht aufm Schiff....



mit 52 europas hab ich persöhnlich überhaupt kein problem . wenn alles stimmt. was kostet die welt.wir geben soviel kohle für unnütze sachen aus. und haben daran manchmal nichteinmal spaß. #6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> so, ich bin wieder gut gelandet!
> Ganz entspannte Heimfahrt, nachdem wir auf dem von Chris empfohlenen Parkplatz nochmal schön 8 Stunden Tiefschlaf genossen haben!!! :q :g
> ...



haben wir denn den star fotografen lena wenigsten auch auf einem bild ihr gebührt ja ein großer dank.wer hätte sonst zeit gehabt die bilder zu machen.#6
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eben andy wenn die Leistungen stimmen ist man auch bereit einen etwas höheren Betrag auszugeben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> eben andy wenn die Leistungen stimmen ist man auch bereit einen etwas höheren Betrag auszugeben



hauptsache das finden alle so .ich hab das hier im forum schon so oft gelesen das über 3 euro rumdiskutiert wurde. da kann ich nur mitten #d . keiner denk wirklich an kosten service und können,der eigner und skipper. aber jeder will spaß und erfolg.wenns mal nich so iss wird gejault.

greez andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

We proudly presents:

Das weltberühmte und sagenumwobene.........

*MEERESANGLER FRÜHSCHNACK TEAM*

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/1989/neuebilder009ei2.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

|laola:|laola:

*UND ALLE HABEN SICH IN DIESEM BOARD KENNENGELERNT !!!!*​


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann Leutz, ich bin echt froh, so nette und lustige Menschen wie euch kennengelernt zu haben!!!
Wird mir jedes Mal wieder ne Freude und Ehre sein, mit euch die Fischgründe unsicher zu machen!
Egal, an welchem Wasser der Erde!!!!

:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 
|muahah: |stolz: |muahah: 

Greez Dirk&Liz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SO SIEHTS AUS !!!!! ANDY ISS SCHONWIEDER IN DER PLANUNG !!!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir könnten schon wieder!!!
Gruß Liz
:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Männers 
bin auch wieder unter den Lebenden, aber muß jetzt mal schnell noch was |schlaf: , morgen früh schnell lesen und dann......

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HIER MAL 2 SUPER GELUNGENDE KERLE :vik:

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/9639/jd100023christd8.jpg

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/1813/jd100022andyfx9.jpg


 MIT SUPER FISCH  :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jungs, ich konnts nicht lassen!
Hab den Bericht schon mal angefangen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=98962



:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe erst geil mache und dann ist ganz plötzlich Ende :q 

Dirk, besorg dir mal eine kostenlose e-Mail Adresse bei Arcor. Da kannst du dir auch Bilder hochladen, geht schnell und funktioniert richtig einfach!
Mach ich auch immer... 

Man ich freue mich echt schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt mit euch #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fynn, ich hab mich grad bei arcor angemeldet!
Wie geht's jetzt weiter?????


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Test


















Andy's erster Drill an der neuen Berkely!
Ein Traum von Angel, die geht ja saugeil...;-) (Zitat: Andy himself)


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut klappt!!!#6 
Bin ja net debbert, hab's auch so rausgefunden...:vik: 
Wirklich einfach!

Morgen gibbet Bilderhagel!!!:q :q :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> special thx natürlich nochmal an Chris, dass du mich mitgenommen hast :m


 
kein thema #6 



andy0209 schrieb:


> heute nurnoch soviel das war eine der geilsten ausfahrten die ich je gemacht habe, immer wieder mit diesen jungs und mädels.


 
Was für ne geile Crew 

 

 



[SIZE=+2][glow=4]MFT RULES[/glow][/SIZE]



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Andreas war echt in Topform und ich hoffe doch auf ne Fortsetzung:vik:


 
Dat wird was geben auf der Sirius2



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hast dich wohl von Chris inspirieren lassen, wa? :m |bla:


 
Thx 





andy0209 schrieb:


> naja meiner kann ja auch wenn er will.und die bahn war so schön frei da hab ich mir gedacht egal mach den tank lehr .:q:q:q


 
Gute Einstellung  #6 



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Morgen gibbet Bilderhagel!!!:q :q :q


 
Ich hatte leider meine Kamera vergessen :c so`n shit


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



 JD ................ 15 Jahr blondes Haar |muahah:

Feier schön und sauf nicht soviel :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Test
> 
> 
> 
> ...




watten geiler drill watt für geile rute :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> JD ................ 15 Jahr blondes Haar |muahah:
> 
> Feier schön und sauf nicht soviel :m
> 
> Gruß Chris



wie jetzt jd hat geburstag deswegen die gänse keulen :vik:


|birthday:|laola:Na dann wünsch ich dir mal ein super geburtstag und fette geschenke ,viel gesundheit und eine reiche fischsaison.|laola:|birthday:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andy
..heute frei...oder ver..|schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin uwe 
und wieder sicher im hause angekommen ? Sach mal wieviel fisch hatteste denn samstag gehabt.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin andy
> ..heute frei...oder ver..|schlaf:



big bos hat auftragsmangel |gr: naja hab ja selber genug zu tun.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann, ich muß jetzt los  

bis später 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy,

ich bin im Büro (körperlich), doch mein Geist schwebt immer noch über der Ostsee...:q:q:q
Bin jetzt schon absolut heiß auf die Sirius II!!!#6|rolleyes

@ JD,
auch von mir und Lisa alles Gute zum Burzeltach!
Wünschen dir auch viel Gesundheit, Spaß und ordentlich Fisch an der Angel in deinem neuen Lebensjahr!!!

|schild-g

Greez Dirk


----------



## H.Uwe (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h Hallo,
bin gestern nach Rekordverdächtigen 6,5 Std. wieder 
Zuhause aufgeschlagen(leider!!!!!!!).
War schön euch mal kennen zu lernen.
Hatte auch die geilste Woche meines Lebens da unten.
Über meine Fänge sag ich hier lieber nichts.
Fynn hat ja meinen Fang am Donnerstag gesehn und am Samstag war es ja auch gut, obwohl ich die letzten 2 Std. nicht 
mehr geangelt habe. JD hat mich dann in der letzten Drift 
noch mal überredet. Noch mal 50cm mehr in der Kiste.

Uwe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



H.Uwe schrieb:


> #h Hallo,
> bin gestern nach Rekordverdächtigen 6,5 Std. wieder
> Zuhause aufgeschlagen(leider!!!!!!!).
> War schön euch mal kennen zu lernen.
> ...



na super du sahst auch schon ganzschön fertich aus .eine woche auf see hängen sich halt an da darf man dann auch mal 2 stunden pausieren#6 ich hoffe wir sehen uns nochmal irgendwo auf see war nett dich kennenzulernen .
du weist ja wo du auf dem laufenden bleibst.#6

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch JD #6 

@Dirk
na siehste hat ja doch noch geklappt  War wohl schon im Bett als du mir das geschrieben hast |rolleyes 

@Uwe
schön das du auch heil zu Hause angekommen bist. Wieso sagste nix über deine Fänge? Waren doch nicht schlecht |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männers jetzt schnell bei meine frau auf arbeit kaffe schnurren:vik: dann baustelle angucken. und dann ab inne werft  

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin , alle frei Heute? kann doch nicht angehen nur Dirk und DChris ackern wieder  wie im Rausch |muahah:

Wie sangen schon die Ärtzte:
Ich will 
zurück [blur=4]nach Westerland[/blur]auffe Langeland #d |muahah:


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin , alle frei Heute? kann doch nicht angehen nur Dirk und DChris ackern wieder  wie im Rausch |muahah:



Habe heute meinen letzten freien Tag :c 

Suche gerade alles son bischen zusammen, was ich für Norwegen brauche #6 
Das wird sicherlich auch der Hammer! :l


----------



## H.Uwe (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Uwe
schön das du auch heil zu Hause angekommen bist. Wieso sagste nix über deine Fänge? Waren doch nicht schlecht |rolleyes[/QUOTE]

Eben drum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



H.Uwe schrieb:


> @Uwe
> schön das du auch heil zu Hause angekommen bist. Wieso sagste nix über deine Fänge? Waren doch nicht schlecht |rolleyes



Eben drum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1[/quote]

Na, gute Fänge hier reinzustellen, das ist doch der Sinn des Ganzen, oder nicht???

Also, wir hatten insgesamt mit drei Leutchen 19,8 Kilo Filet!!!
Geile Sache!!!:vik::vik::vik:
Morgen ist so'n kleines Familientreffen bei uns, da gibbet dann lecker gebacken Dorschfilet mit Kartoffelsalat und gute Weißwein aus Slovenia!!!
Mir läuft allein beim Gedanken daran schon die Sabber im Maul zusammen!!!

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
Ich hatte mit meinem Neffen zusammen 4,5 Kg und die Hände schmerzen ohne Ende,ihr habt Messer das ganz schön gestumpft |supergri naja is wohl auch bald ein neues fällig |supergri

@fynn 
wann gehts denn los nach Norge?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal was ganz anderes Männers!!!

Ich find, es wäre doch so langsam an der Zeit, dass sich mein Lizchen auch mal hier anmeldet und nicht immer nur mitliest!
Schließlich ist sie ja auch volles Teammitglied...

Helft mir doch büdde mal ein bißchen, die Gute zu überreden...
Da wir ja bald beide Kinder im Kindergarten haben, hat se dann auch morgens immer mal ein Stündchen Zeit hier an unserer Runde teilzunehmen!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|supergri naja is wohl auch bald ein neues fällig |supergri


Chris, sach Bescheid wenn du dir ein Neues schießen willst!!!
Wir wollen uns nämlich auch zwei vernünftige Filetmesser holen...:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
am 26. Mai gehts hier los


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> am 26. Mai gehts hier los



Yo, Männers!!!
26. Mai ist bei uns auch schon geplant!!!
Wir werden da nochmal mit der Langeland raus...
Und zwar über die kompletten drei Tage (26.ter-28.ter Mai) und dann Dienstag zurück nach Hause!!!

Vielleicht paßt es ja noch bei einem von euch, so kurzfristig???

Greez


----------



## der Jäger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g

 ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG JUNGER DORSCHLER .

              |laola:

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## der Jäger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! 

Ich muss schon sagen,sehr gute gemachte Fotos .
So weiß man auch,mit wem man im Board sich unterhält.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch beim nächsten Treffen irgendwann,
mal mitzukommen.
Aber wie schon gesagt muss erst mal sehen was nun auf mich zu kommt wegen dem Haus.|gr:
Seit ne dufte Truppe hier im Board#6

gruß
der Jäger

:vik:18 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:​


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe jetzt ist dirk heiß :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> am 26. Mai gehts hier los


 
na da wünsch ich doch schon jetzt mal viel Spaß, vor allem beim Einkaufen #6 



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Yo, Männers!!!
> 26. Mai ist bei uns auch schon geplant!!!
> Wir werden da nochmal mit der Langeland raus...
> Und zwar über die kompletten drei Tage (26.ter-28.ter Mai) und dann Dienstag zurück nach Hause!!!
> ...


 
Ich muß mal sehen, aber ich glaub das wird nichts #q  aber eins ist klar: ICH STEH HINTEN LINKS :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@fynn
hat andreas schonmal gesagt, ab wann die Sirius 2 startklar ist?


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> aber eins ist klar: ICH STEH HINTEN LINKS :q



:q :q :q 
Aber ich glaube dafür seid ihr ein wenig spät


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

Mitte Mai ca.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> na da wünsch ich doch schon jetzt mal viel Spaß, vor allem beim Einkaufen #6
> 
> 
> 
> Ich muß mal sehen, aber ich glaub das wird nichts #q  aber eins ist klar: ICH STEH HINTEN LINKS :q



Na easy, Mann!!!
Ich wie Samstag wieder hinten rechts, dann gibt dat nur noch Doppeldrills!!!
Ach wat sach ich denn, Tripledrills oder noch besser, Quartettdrills:q:q:q:q!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

habe dir mal ne PN bzgl. 26 Mai geschickt


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> :q :q :q
> Aber ich glaube dafür seid ihr ein wenig spät



Nee, ich hab eben reserviert!!!

Sonntag haben wir das Heck und Montag die Spitze!!!:vik:

Nur am Samstag ist schon ausgebucht...
Da wird mir abba noch was zu einfallen!!!

Und ja, ich bin heiß!!!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> Mitte Mai ca.


 
sagst bescheid wenn Du was genaues weißt,ne ? #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nee, ich hab eben reserviert!!!
> 
> Sonntag haben wir das Heck und Montag die Spitze!!!:vik:
> 
> ...


 
bleibt mal bis 29. dann bin ich auch dabei #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> bleibt mal bis 29. dann bin ich auch dabei #6



Mal schauen, was ich urlaubstechnisch da rausschlagen kann...:q|uhoh::q


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> bleibt mal bis 29. dann bin ich auch dabei #6



Schönes Datum |rolleyes :q 
Mein Geburtstag, da sollte doc hbei mir in Norwegen wat gehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey dirk sofort nochmal anrufen ich bin montag mit an board .komme am 26 aussem urlaub wieder . und könnte natürlich am montag auch. dat gived nich alleine langeland buchen.:vik:

nu aber schnell fürn andy noch ein platz reserviert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey dirk sofort nochmal anrufen ich bin montag mit an board .komme am 26 aussem urlaub wieder . und könnte natürlich am montag auch. dat gived nich alleine langeland buchen.:vik:
> 
> nu aber schnell fürn andy noch ein platz reserviert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
...und für mich auch gleich ein für Mo mit #d dat is ja n Ding, hat schon für sich gebucht, ohne Team besprechung #d

wie siehts mit Di 29.04 bei Dir aus Andy :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..besser gleich 2x Dorschchris, vlt kriege ich ja den General dazu uns den Fotomann zu machen :vik: bei dem 1a Sonnendeck sagt die nicht  nein :g :g :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin an alle Langeland Männers !!! #h 

Vielen Dank für dieses geniale Wochenende!!! :vik: 

Und an meinen Schatz der das Anglerboard entdeckt hat! :l 

Liebe Grüße Liz


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moin moin an alle Langeland Männers !!! #h
> 
> Vielen Dank für dieses geniale Wochenende!!! :vik:
> 
> ...



Los Los selbst regestrieren  #6 

@Chris
wie war das noch mit der Strahlung auf'm Sonnendeck? :q :q|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> wie war das noch mit der Strahlung auf'm Sonnendeck? :q :q


 
..nur wenn das Radar läuft..ein bischen rauf- und runterklettern schadet doch nicht


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moin moin an alle Langeland Männers !!! #h
> 
> Vielen Dank für dieses geniale Wochenende!!! :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Moin Liz
Danke auch an euch, Fischen so genial wie nie & euch kennenzulernen #6 

Aber Du mußt Dich unbedingt selbst anmelden  sonst wirds zu kompliziert für uns einfältigen Männer     

Gruß Chris

PS: treib Dirk mal ein bischen an,das er die Bilder schnellstmöglich hier reinkriegt  :m 
ich warte :e auf den rest |laola:


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ..nur wenn das Radar läuft..ein bischen rauf- und runterklettern schadet doch nicht



...naja ich sitzte ja auch ganz gerne da oben rum :m #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...naja ich sitzte ja auch ganz gerne da oben rum :m #6


 

..eben, Strahlung kriegst Du überall und so lange wollten wir ja sowieso nicht mehr   |supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ..eben, Strahlung kriegst Du überall und so lange wollten wir ja sowieso nicht mehr   |supergri



Naja so 2-3 Jährchen noch wären nicht schlecht #q  
Schade am 29 wäre ich ja auch gerne dabei, aber leider leider |rolleyes  verweile ich zu der Zeit in Norge :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja,ja ich weiß Multi -Tasking ist etwas komliziert für euch Männer....|kopfkrat 

Aber werd mich heut abend wenn Dirk da ist registrieren lassen,ok??


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ja,ja ich weiß Multi -Tasking ist etwas komliziert für euch Männer....|kopfkrat
> 
> Aber werd mich heut abend wenn Dirk da ist registrieren lassen,ok??


 

 |muahah:  |good:  

..mit der Registrierung.....bestens #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann müssen wir uns noch einen 2ten PC anschaffen dass es hier keine Zankereien gibt


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir uns noch einen 2ten PC anschaffen dass es hier keine Zankereien gibt


 
Solange das nicht in Schlägereien endet, paßt das schon #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g schonmal für die baldige anmeldung liz #6#r

so dirk für mich dann 2 plätze ordern !!!!

@ chris für dienstag sieht schlecht aus mein general hat schon wegen montag genörgelt weil wir doch samstag erst aus dem urlaub kommen. .hat aber dann verstanden das ich dringend die teammitglieder treffen muß.:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier wird man empfangen, herrlich!! Da muß man sich einfach anmelden! #6 

Wie wär s mit ein paar Nickname Vorschlägen....   Falls euch langweilig ist... 

LG Liz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hier wird man empfangen, herrlich!! Da muß man sich einfach anmelden! #6
> 
> Wie wär s mit ein paar Nickname Vorschlägen....   Falls euch langweilig ist...
> 
> LG Liz



MFT-LIZ

das gebürt einen ehrennamen #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soo,

erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche, ihr seit echt klasse#6

Ich schau gleich ma was ich so im Mai vorhabe, wäre doch fatal wenn ihr ohne mich fahrt#h

@ Liz

Ich wäre für Lizchen oder Dorsch-Lizi#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hier wird man empfangen, herrlich!! Da muß man sich einfach anmelden! #6
> 
> Wie wär s mit ein paar Nickname Vorschlägen....  Falls euch langweilig ist...
> 
> LG Liz


 

DorschLiz, dat reimt sisch so jut #t  |rolleyes   |supergri  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> @ Liz
> 
> Ich wäre für Lizchen oder *Dorsch-Lizi*#6


 

verdammt :r  der Dorschler ist immer ein bischen schneller |supergri  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also echt mal lasst euch mal was einfallen .liz sieht ja nu wirklich nich wien fisch aus |supergri|supergri|supergri jeder zweite heißt irgendwas mit dorsch.

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@JD von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.

scheint ja echt ne mega geile tour gewesen zu sein. Gibt es denn schon Terminvorschläge für die nächste Tour.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> also echt mal lasst euch mal was einfallen .*liz sieht ja nu wirklich nich wien fisch aus* |supergri|supergri|supergri jeder zweite heißt irgendwas mit dorsch.
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Du weißt ich bin sensibel :q und nu muß ich das hier lesen :c
Danke trotzdem |krach: 

|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @JD von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> scheint ja echt ne mega geile tour gewesen zu sein. Gibt es denn schon Terminvorschläge für die nächste Tour.



ja auf geheimen schriftrollen |supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Fynn

warum biste um die Zeit eigentlich in Norge?

Da sind doch keine Ferien in S-H??

Zur langelandtour, hmm müsst mal fragen ob was am 26+27 geht|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

offizielles online MFT treffen hier, wa?

alle da andy,Dirk&Liz,JD,nur Fynn fehlt und alle sind beisammen wie am Sa :m


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy dann las mal was von den geheimen schriftrollen erklingen


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ...dann las mal was von den geheimen schriftrollen erklingen


 

|abgelehn zu Geheim |muahah:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> offizielles online MFT treffen hier, wa?
> 
> alle da andy,Dirk&Liz,JD,nur Fynn fehlt und alle sind beisammen wie am Sa :m




Wo sind die Fische, ich ruf gleich ma nach nem gaff|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Du weißt ich bin sensibel :q und nu muß ich das hier lesen :c
> Danke trotzdem |krach:
> 
> |muahah:



ups schei ße heißt ja auch dorschchris hab ich garnich so drann gedacht.|jump:|pftroest:


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja haben andscheinend alle frei ich komme grade aus der Schule war echt zum :v in unserm Klassenzimmer herschen Subtropische Temperaturen 40°+ und die Heizung ist immer noch an.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> tja haben andscheinend alle frei ich komme grade aus der Schule war echt zum :v in unserm Klassenzimmer herschen Subtropische Temperaturen 40°+ und die Heizung ist immer noch an.



kennt man, doch bei nur 3std in der Schule geht das noch:g


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo sind die Fische, ich ruf gleich ma nach nem gaff|supergri


Bin doch schon da mit dem gaff


Hehe 3std schön wärs war heute von morgens 7:50Uhr-15:10Uhr in der Schule


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups schei ße heißt ja auch dorschchris hab ich garnich so drann gedacht.|jump:|pftroest:


 
ja,ne,schon klar   aber ich seh dem Dorsch ja auch recht ähnlich, auf jedem Fall dem von Dirk :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Wo sind die Fische, ich ruf gleich ma nach nem gaff|supergri
> 
> 
> Bin doch schon da mit dem gaff


 

:g  gaffer bitte weitergehen   :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Wo sind die Fische, ich ruf gleich ma nach nem gaff|supergri
> 
> 
> Bin doch schon da mit dem gaff
> ...



morgen wieder "nur" 6 anstatt 9, also geht doch voll durch|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |abgelehn zu Geheim |muahah:



genau #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> aber ich seh dem Dorsch ja auch recht ähnlich, auf jedem Fall dem von Dirk :m



Selbstüberschätzung ist eine Tugend^^:m:vik:


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy kannst du nicht wenigstens eine Grobe zeitangabe machen wenigstens ungefähr?


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> andy kannst du nicht wenigstens eine Grobe zeitangabe machen wenigstens ungefähr?


 

Das übernimmt die Sicherheitsabteilung :g  |supergri :

zwischen Mai `07 und November/Dezember `07  |supergri 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe ok gut weil der Süddeutsche Meeresexperte will nähmlich auch kommen werd ich schon irgentwie hinkriegen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> andy kannst du nicht wenigstens eine Grobe zeitangabe machen wenigstens ungefähr?



|sagnix


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hier wird man empfangen, herrlich!! Da muß man sich einfach anmelden! #6
> 
> Wie wär s mit ein paar Nickname Vorschlägen....   Falls euch langweilig ist...
> 
> LG Liz



Also ich wäre für Meeresmaus, alternativ noch Angelmaus!!!

Nur so'n Vorschlag von Vaddern...|supergri

Greez Dirk


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na gut dann wartet der Meeresexperte eben ab.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Also ich wäre für Meeresmaus,



jo gefällt mir auch#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr macht s mir ja ganz schön schwer... :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey dirk du sollst plätze nachordern für mich 2. und chris wollte glaube ich auch .
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey dirk du sollst plätze nachordern für mich 2. und chris wollte glaube ich auch .
> greez
> andy


 
Is das überhaupt der Dirk ;+  |supergri ;+  aber ich nehm auch noch 2Plätze wenn möglich :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Is das überhaupt der Dirk ;+  |supergri ;+  aber ich nehm auch noch 2Plätze wenn möglich :m



jupp hab gerade pn bekommen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp hab gerade pn bekommen.


 

wie jetzt, schon gebucht oder wat? :g  :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Männers, der Bericht ist fertig!

Wenn ich nachher nach Hause komm, dann füge ich den als anschließendes Post inclusive aller Bilder ein...
Wird so etwa acht Uhr werden bis alle Pics drin sind!

p.S.Liz

Hey Baby, was ist nun?
Haste dich mal endlich angemeldet???
Dann kann ich ja endlich die Mods kontaktieren, dass ich das Dirk&Liz ändere!!!#6

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> wie jetzt, schon gebucht oder wat? :g  :m



nee warte mal ab dirk klärt nacher erstmal was dann bekommst heute abend ne pn von ihm


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee warte mal ab dirk klärt nacher erstmal was dann bekommst heute abend ne pn von ihm


 

mal kurz:ZENSIERT (der Sicherheitschef)


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nachher wenn du da bist melde ich mich an...
Die Kids sind heute sehr zankig, hab keine ruhige Minute...:r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nachher wenn du da bist melde ich mich an...
> Die Kids sind heute sehr zankig, hab keine ruhige Minute...:r



|pftroest:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab heut morgen die Wattis konserviert, ich wär fast gestorben, die werden beim nächsten mal die Fetten Doubletten bringen, meine Fresse ham die Gestunken


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ich hab heut morgen die Wattis konserviert, ich wär fast gestorben, die werden beim nächsten mal die Fetten Doubletten bringen, meine Fresse ham die Gestunken



na da binn ich mal verspannt |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, dann muß ich da nachher erst mal ein Machtwort sprechen...|director:
Zankige Kinder sind nicht in Ordnung!!!:r

Gleich ist ja FA und dann nur noch zweimal arbeiten, dann vier Tage daheim!
Da nehm ich die morgens mit in den Wald zum Holzhacken!!!
Dann sind die Abends schlagskaputt...|supergri

Bis gleich...


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja endlich schluß mit diesem Dumpfsinnigen vor sich hin gebrüte, bei uns ist im moment absolute Flaute, dat nervt auf die Dauer


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp ich hau jetzt auch erstmal ab in richtung uelzen mit frau .
muß ihr doch endlich die versprochende anlage bei mega company kaufen. dann darf ich auch wieder pilken fahren |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Watten für ne Anlage


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp ich hau jetzt auch erstmal ab in richtung uelzen mit frau .
> muß ihr doch endlich die versprochende anlage bei mega company kaufen. dann darf ich auch wieder pilken fahren |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

Ich muß nu auch erstmal mit Frauchen was ganz geniales anstellen |supergri  sonst fahrt ihr noch ohne mich und das geht ja nich :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Watten für ne Anlage




irgendeine musikanlage im miniformat mit dolbi und viel power


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Watten für ne Anlage


 
ne Teichanlage |supergri  Forellenzucht da steigt der Andy jetzt ganz groß ein :m 



Schetero-Anlage, watn sonst oder meinst Du vlt. ne GruppeN Auspuff-anlage #t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ne Teichanlage |supergri  Forellenzucht da steigt der Andy jetzt ganz groß ein :m



sach mal ruhig das iss geheim soll doch noch keiner wissen.|splat2:|motz:


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch das war ja ehct ein MFT online Treffen |rolleyes #6  Aber hier nachm Gaff rufen? |kopfkrat 

@Dirk
schick mir bitte auch mal eine PN wenn du das vorhast, was du mir v orhin per PN geschrieben hast


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ging darum ob klein und leise oder groß und laut mit viel boom boom


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal ruhig das iss geheim soll doch noch keiner wissen.|splat2:|motz:


 
Ich kann aber auch wirklich nichts für mich behalten #q  :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk
> schick mir bitte auch mal eine PN wenn du das vorhast, was du mir v orhin per PN geschrieben hast



und du auch ruhig das iss doch auch geheimsache |motz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..so ich lauf mal eben nach Hause....

bis gleich
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ging darum ob klein und leise oder groß und laut mit viel boom boom



nich das ich mich hier gleich lang hinlege vor lachen klein und leise |supergri dann haste wohl noch nie ne anstendige midianlage in action gehört oder was.


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und du auch ruhig das iss doch auch geheimsache |motz:



|sagnix |sagnix |sagnix ich habe gar nichts verraten |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> |sagnix |sagnix |sagnix ich habe gar nichts verraten |rolleyes



na gut. |supergri

so ich bin dann erstmal fürn paar stündchen offline.


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich brauch keine kleine midianlage  ich bleib bei meinen 3000Watt sinusleistung ich sag nur hyper hyper


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, der Alte reitet gen Heimat!!!
Bis nachher...

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hyper Hyper |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |abgelehn 

Nene, da gibts doch bedeutend besseres


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich brauch keine kleine midianlage  ich bleib bei meinen 3000Watt sinusleistung ich sag nur hyper hyper




3000 watt sinus ?????????? in wieviel qm wohnst du denn.also inner wohnung ist das wohl nur laut aber der klang fehlt leider.in einem 2000qm wohnraum mag ich mir das vorstellen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich brauch keine kleine midianlage  ich bleib bei meinen 3000Watt sinusleistung ich sag nur hyper hyper



Na dann will ich ja hoffen, dass du in nem eigenem Haus wohnst und nicht einer bist, der irgendwo alle Mietparteien in nem Wohnklo terrorisierst!!!


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och mein zimmer ist ungefähr 5,50x4,50m und die Anlage die Wummert so richtig
@fynn Bang joy the music DJ play it loud oder wat?


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @fynn Bang joy the music DJ play it loud oder wat?



Wenn überhaupt Techno, dann sowas


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne dirk ich warte immer bis das Haus leer ist und dann Brennt die Hütte. Wenn die anderen bewohner im Haus sind läuft die Anlage um einiges gedrosselt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> och mein zimmer ist ungefähr 5,50x4,50m und die Anlage die Wummert so richtig
> @fynn Bang joy the music DJ play it loud oder wat?



wie gesagt wummert und absolut kein klang .ich hab nen guten kumpel der dj den kann ich gerne mal einladen das er dir erklärt was 3000watt sinus sind.

so und jetzt bin ich weg und kauf was anständiges


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

brauchst du nicht ich weiß was 3000Watt sinus heist. Voll aufdrehen kann ich die Anlage aber eh nicht weil es mir dann die Scheiben raushauen würed. Die Anlage habe ich von der Band von meinem Onkel bekommen als die sich was neues gekauft haben.Nehm demnächst aber wieder meine alte Anlage weil er die Anlage wieder braucht dann habe ich wieder ca.750Watt was volkommen ausreichend ist und der Klang stimmt auch wieder weil die große Anlage wummert wirklich nur aber jetzt genug über Sound gesabbelt wir sind ja Angler und keine Tontechniker.


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey Andy was war das für eine Rute die du gefischt hast? Preis?

Nachdem mir meine gute Balzer unterm Arsch weggammelt und eh schonmal im Griff gebrochen ist, werde ich mir da ein Stück vom Griff wegsägen, eine neue Abschlusskappe raufkleben und fürs Angeln vom Kleinboot mit der Multi benutzen. 
Neben der Blackstar brauche ich jetzt halt noch was zum leichten Solo Fischen


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie kann man seine Mutter davon überzeugen, dass ein Ford Fusion so gut wie das hässlichste Auto auf dem Markt ist? |kopfkrat 
Man sie will ein neues Auto und dann sonen Schrott |gr: Ein neuerer A3 Attraction in schwarz metallic mit meinetwegen auch nur 1,6l wäre doch mal ein geiles Auto   Verbraucht nicht viel und kostet auch nicht viel mehr als son komisches Teil von Ford |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wird heut doch nix mehr mit dem Bericht...
Zu viel Anderes um die Ohren!!!

Sorry, dauert noch bis Mittwoch!|uhoh: 

Greez Dirk


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
schade  aber naja, so schlimm isses ja nun auch nicht  

guck dir übrigends mal die letzte Fangmeldung vom Jig an. Und dann denk mal an meine PN |rolleyes


----------



## trin (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja so dann bin ich auch mal hier... #h
Muss ja sein nach so einem Fangerfolg ist man halt süchtig... :q
Hier ist noch ein schönes Bild vom DoppelDrill mit douplette von Liz und mir... 











War echt der Hammer...  :m

@Dirk&Liz: Ihr wollt schon wieder??? Ohne mich?! Ich bekomme nie im Leben so kurzfristig urlaub... :c


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geil endlich sieht man mal den geilsten Moment eines Drills aufm Foto. 
Wenn das weiße langsam aus der Tiefe kommt....:l

achja |welcome: natürlich noch #h


----------



## trin (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja das stimmt... man will Ihn endlich sehen... Super ist es wenn zwei dran sind... |supergri


----------



## BennyO (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man ist das ein geiles Foto.
Bei der nächsten Tour versuche ich auf jedenfall dabei zu sein. Das muss ja einfach nur eine hammer Tour gewesen sein.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Liz261280 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöle Jungs ich hab s auch endlich geschafft!!!:q :q :q 

Liebe Grüße Liz


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey da ist sie ja hallo Liz haste jetzt endlich dein eigenes Profil jetzt hat Dirk wohl schlechte Karten an den PC zu kommen.
Also Liz herzlich welcom on Board   |welcome:

            |laola:


----------



## BennyO (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlich Willkommen Liz



Gruß Benny


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Leute,
ich wäre euch wirklich dankbar wenn ihr die verlinkten Bilder etwas verkleinert. So 500 pix mal ... sollten doch auch reichen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hallöle Jungs ich hab s auch endlich geschafft!!!:q :q :q
> 
> Liebe Grüße Liz


 

Herzlich Wilkommen als MFT-Liz :m :m :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar jörg ich schicks mal ebend dirk als pn das er bescheid weis bevor er aufgeregt die bilder sendet die noch kommen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo liz herzlich willkommen im club.

ich verneige mich da mir die ehre gebührt dir einen so prima namen vorgeschlagen zu haben.|stolz:

greez
andy 



so jetzt iss wieder eine vernümpftige 150 watt sharp anlage im hause nu kann die alte endlich in den technikhimmel wandern.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich brauch keine kleine midianlage ich bleib bei meinen 3000Watt sinusleistung ich sag nur hyper hyper


 
Hyper Hyper ab jetzt komplet |abgelehn weil einfach nur |peinlich #d  alles klar, geht so was von garnicht |krach:  :g 



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wie kann man seine Mutter davon überzeugen, dass ein Ford Fusion so gut wie das hässlichste Auto auf dem Markt ist? |kopfkrat
> Man sie will ein neues Auto und dann sonen Schrott |gr: Ein neuerer A3 Attraction in schwarz metallic mit meinetwegen auch nur 1,6l wäre doch mal ein geiles Auto  Verbraucht nicht viel und kostet auch nicht viel mehr als son komisches Teil von Ford |uhoh:


 
Wiederverkaufswert ist das Magische Wort #6 aber sie als Ford Fahrerin vom Audi zu überzeugen; hartes Stück Arbeit #q 



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Wird heut doch nix mehr mit dem Bericht...
> Zu viel Anderes um die Ohren!!!
> Sorry, dauert noch bis Mittwoch!|uhoh:
> Greez Dirk


 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :#2:



trin schrieb:


> Ja so dann bin ich auch mal hier... #h
> Muss ja sein nach so einem Fangerfolg ist man halt süchtig... :q
> Hier ist noch ein schönes Bild vom DoppelDrill mit douplette von Liz und mir...
> 
> ...


 
Moin trin,
war echt genial und wie schon gesagt das ist ne Sucht ohne Therapie-möglichkeit, immer wieder, immer mehr :m |laola:


Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy scheinst ja was feines gefunden zu haben mit 150Watt haste auch schon ordentlich Power und guten Klang und das ist das wichtigste denn leistung ist nich alles.

@chris ok kein h***r h***r mehr im Board


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer issn jetzt Trin?  |uhoh: 
Ich ging davon aus, dass es Liz ist |rolleyes 

Aber naja jetzt nochmal extra |welcome: für Liz.

Gruß
Fynn

edit: jetzt hats endlich geklickt bei mir #q Jannis oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich hab's doch geschafft!
Der Bericht ist im Kasten...:vik: 
Vielleicht kann ja der nette Andy auch noch mal seine Version + Pics in den Trööt stellen???|rolleyes  
Weil mehr als zwanzig Bilder kann mer in einen Post leider nicht einfügen!
Und so hat man ja noch ne andere Ansicht zu diesem goilen Tach!!!:q :q :q 

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr geil Dirk #6 #6 #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

willkommen Liz und Jannis, hier findet ihr was ihr wollt:m|welcome:

Dirk nochma |schild-g zu dem geilen Bericht, du hast es echt auf den Punkt gebracht

Ich glaube habe wohl einwenig zu viel getrunken, geh mal lieber schnell ins bettchen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin trin alias jannis auch dir ein herzliches willkommen  im angelsuchtclub#6|supergri|supergri|supergri
greez
andy

@ dirk was soll ich dazu noch schreiben du hast alles auf den punkt gebracht und damit einen wirklich obergenialen bericht mit den besten bildern verfasst.wie ich schon geschrieben habe ich stehe da ohne worte #6#6#6

greez
andy


----------



## trin (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allerdings... Danke an alle... War echt super! Netter Empfang hier...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



|birthday: |birthday:  |laola: |birthday: |birthday:
 |birthday:


|laola: |laola:  

#v:z#v:z  |birthday:|birthday:|birthday: :z#v:z#v 



*ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG DIRK ,ICH WÜNSCHE DIR EIN OBERGENIALES ANGLERJAHR NATÜRLICH NUR MIT DEN DICKSTEN .GESUNDHEIT UND EINEN RIESEN TISCH VOLLER TAKLE.

BLEIB SO WIE DU BIST.DU PASST INNE WELT !!!


* 
* Greez Andy*​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris schon auferwacht wie kommt denn dat???????


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |laola: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday:​
> 
> |laola: |laola:​
> #v:z |birthday:|birthday:|birthday: :z#v​
> ...


 
Da schließ ich mich ungefragt an von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum 29sten und 



"sag mir wo die Party ist"




ich muß Andy nur noch einsammeln und ca 3 1/2 Std fahren


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris schon auferwacht wie kommt denn dat???????


 
#d  wer konnte sich Gestern erst gegen 8 Uhr aus dem Bett schälen? :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich ungefragt an von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum 29sten und
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau sind wir ruck zuck vor ort :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> #d  wer konnte sich Gestern erst gegen 8 Uhr aus dem Bett schälen? :vik:



|rotwerden


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gehts heut wieder los oder bist Du nur aus dem Bett gefallen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Gehts heut wieder los oder bist Du nur aus dem Bett gefallen?



nee nee ich baue heute miten kumpel mal ein paar schwarze fenster ein :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst Du was Gestern anlag....

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/3646/albigrillt003qa1.th.jpg

und da könnt ich schon wieder hin...

http://img367.*ih.us/img367/3348/albigrillt002lp2.th.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee nee ich baue heute miten kumpel mal ein paar schwarze fenster ein :q


 
Schwarzarbeit :q :q :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee zollflucht:q

ich mach mal samstag bei mir am teich angrillpardy mit nen paar kollegen dann bleibt es über nacht draussen da wir #g:#2:## :vik::q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nochmal zu samstag    na geht doch


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee zollflucht:q
> 
> ich mach mal samstag bei mir am teich angrillpardy mit nen paar kollegen dann bleibt es über nacht draussen da wir #g:#2:## :vik::q:q:q


 
Da wünsch ich doch jede menge Spaß und auf das der Gerstensaft in strömen fließt


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für die Glückwünsche Männer's!!!|rotwerden:q

Also, die Party wollte ich am 28ten April machen...
Bissl Schwein und Lamm auf den Grill werfen, Hopfenkaltschale schlürfen!!!
Dazu seid ihr herzlich eingeladen!!!
Gästezimmer ist vorhanden...:q
Würdet gut zwischen meine Leutz passen und garantiert nette neue Kontakte schließen!
Aber können das auch für nächstes Jahr einplanen, weil da gibbet eh ne dreitägige Hammerparty!
Doch wenn ihr wollt, dann kommt gerne vorbei!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:|jump:


Alles Gute Dirk, ich wünsche dir, dass deine Träume in erfüllung gehen und bleib so wie Du bist#6#6

das geht hier ja wie am Fliesband mit den Geburtstagen:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dirk #6 #v #v |laola: |schild-g 

Feier schön....


----------



## Franky D (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles gute zum Geburtstag das du immer Gesund bleibst und das natürlich auch die Fänge stimmen.  |schild-g  

          |birthday:     |laola:


----------



## trin (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja echt mal.
|birthday:
Feiert mal schön schaffe es heute leider nicht vorbei zu kommen... #g


----------



## Liz261280 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ist denn immer noch keiner da....|kopfkrat


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doch, ich bin gerade zu Hause angekommen :q 

Scheiß Schulanfang wieder :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke schön an alle Gratulanten!!!

Stolz bin, ein MFT'ler zu sein!!!:vik::q:vik:


@Torsk-NI,

Servus Mann!
Du könntest doch auch ab und an mal bei uns mitschnacken...
Bist doch aus der selben Kante wie unser Fynn!!!:m

Greez

p.S.: So, jetzt ist verdienter Feierabend!!!
Gleich wird Fleisch auf's Feuer gelegt und Bier geschlürft...:q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Torsk-NI,
> 
> Servus Mann!
> Du könntest doch auch ab und an mal bei uns mitschnacken...
> Bist doch aus der selben Kante wie unser Fynn!!!:m



Wo du das gerade sagst....bist du eigentlich noch oft hier oben in RD, Kay? 

@Dirk
lass es dir schmecken :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp normalerweise jeden Monat einmal.
Im Moment war es etwas weniger aber auch nur weil ich immer
zur Fahrschule (Boot) muss, wie jetzt gleich auch wieder 

Das nächste Mal werd ich wohl über das Wochenende 
20.05 ein längeres Wochenende in RD sein. 
Muss ja das neue Boot mal ausgiebig einreiten :q

Greetz


Ka*i*


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ka*i*



Sry hatte das irgendwie anders im Kopf |rolleyes |peinlich 

Eigenes Boot, das ist auch nochmal mein Traum :l ....kommt hoffentlich irgendwann auch noch :q 
Aber erstmal steht Auto an. 
Melde mich morgen übrigends zum Führerschein an :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sry hatte das irgendwie anders im Kopf |rolleyes |peinlich
> 
> Eigenes Boot, das ist auch nochmal mein Traum :l ....kommt hoffentlich irgendwann auch noch :q
> Aber erstmal steht Auto an.
> Melde mich morgen übrigends zum Führerschein an :m




moin,

ist das beim Führerschein mit 17 nicht so, dass die versicherung des fahrzeughalters angehoben wird?

Meine mutter meinte da was von 100euro?


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ist das beim Führerschein mit 17 nicht so, dass die versicherung des fahrzeughalters angehoben wird?
> 
> Meine mutter meinte da was von 100euro?



Nö das geht generell nur um u25. Ob du mit 17 oder 18 fährst, ist iegentl uninteressant.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nö das geht generell nur um u25. Ob du mit 17 oder 18 fährst, ist iegentl uninteressant.




aso, na dann geht das ja.


----------



## BennyO (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Dirk
Alles gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.
Feier schön




Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi andy,
bist morgen da?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau nachem aufstehen morgen iss werfttag:vik: hab genug verdient für die woche nu muß ich pause haben |supergri|supergri|supergri bevor es wieder richtig rann geht.

weis noch net wann ich aufstehe aber gehen wir mal von 8,00 uhr aus.|kopfkrat|rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau nachem aufstehen morgen iss werfttag:vik: hab genug verdient für die woche nu muß ich pause haben |supergri|supergri|supergri bevor es wieder richtig rann geht.
> 
> weis noch net wann ich aufstehe aber gehen wir mal von 8,00 uhr aus.|kopfkrat|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
|rolleyes  Ok :m  dann penn mal hübsch aus #6 

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nix mit auspennen ich bin um 5 hier chris hab gerade einen anruf vom chefe bekommen geht wieder los :c schade hab mich schon schön auf die freie woche eingestellt. #q#q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na liz dein kerlchen schon am versaute lieder singen:q

greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h 
Na ich ich glaub der is schon kräftig am sägen da hinten... 
#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> #h
> Na ich ich glaub der is schon kräftig am sägen da hinten...
> #h



nu guck dann hatt er sich aber beilt.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen,
dann mach ich mal den anfang für Heute, hab bestens ausge.. |schlaf:

dat wird wieder ein genialer Tag 

 und bringt uns alle dem nächsten MFT-Trip näher :m





Gruß Chris


----------



## tommy-112 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen Leute ich bin neu hier.
Es sind noch 10  tage  bis  zu den  Dänischen Dorschen.
Ist auch einer von euch in Hive Sande?
werde dann wieder mit der Solea auf die Dorsch jagt fahren.
liebe grüsse aus Hamburg


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

so, bin wieder auf den Beinen! Hab mir gestern doch recht schnell die Lichter ausgeschossen!!!#g##:#2:#g|gutenach

Aber bin heut erstaunlich fit dafür!
Hab aber auch nen relativ lockeren Tach heut, muss nur nachher mal weg, nen Luftkanal in Auftrag geben!
Ansonsten kann ich den ganzen Tag mal Erkundigungen einholen, wegen 26-28 bzw 29ten Mai...
Mit der Sirius wird's bis dahin nix, Andreas meint, dass es frühestens Mitte/Ende Juni was wird mit ner Charter...

@ Tommy112

|welcome: bei uns MFT'lern! Hier mußte hin, wenn dich alles um's Meeresfischen interessiert!!!#6
Leider sieht's bei uns mit dem 27.04 schlecht aus mit Dänemark!#d
Aber wir sind ne Tour für einen Monat später, also um Pfingsten herum am planen!
So mit nem kleinen 12 Mann Kutter rausfahren, eventuell auch ne drei Tagescharter oder ähnliches...
Muß da heute mal rumhorchen und gucken, was geht!

@ Torsk_NI

Moin Mann,
cool, dass du dich auch zu uns gesellt hast!!!
MFT rules!!!:q:q:q
Hast du eventuell auch Interesse an ner Kleinkuddertour???


Greez Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Uwe,

alle Schulkinder schon abgesetzt???

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kleinkudder ist ne feine Sache :q
Aber auch Kleinboote mach tierisch Spaß


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, klar!!!
Du sprichst da aus eigener Erfahrung, wa?:q
Nur, bei uns sind zu wenige dabei mit Bootselbstlenkerfahrung...
Bevor da was in die berühmte Hose geht und irgendwer absäuft, da ist so'n lütter Kudder doch besser geeignet!
Kommen ja locker 12-15 Leutz zusammen, wenn wir geschlossen raus wollen!:q:vik::q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich würde ne Kleinboot-Tour einem Kutter-Charter vorziehen #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh jetzt hab ich ja was losgetreten :q

Also Kleinbootfahren ist ne relativ einfache Sache, wenn
man sich an ein paar Grundregeln hält. 
Kann ich Dir/Euch schnell zeigen 

Ich hab aber auch nichts gegen ne Kuttertour bin für alles offen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Also ich würde ne Kleinboot-Tour einem Kutter-Charter vorziehen #6
> 
> Gruß Chris



Wieso nicht einfach beides? :q 

Wer hätte denn alles Bootsführerschein? Fahrerfahrungen habe ich auch, aus Norwegen  Nur der Lappen fehlt mir :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kommt mer mit diesen 5PS Böötchen weit genug raus???
Den Lappen hat nur Andy, meines Wissens...
Und anders kommt mer doch net an so nen Kahn, oder?
Lernfähig sind wir ja alle noch, das dürftenicht das Problem sein, nur wenn man ohne Schein angehalten wird, ist das sicherlich kein Spaß für die WaSchuPo!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na klar reichen die. Zum Beispiel die Neustadt 
Boote sind absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na klar reichen die. Zum Beispiel die Neustadt
> Boote sind absolut in Ordnung.


 
@Dirk kannst mir schon glauben, bin schon diverse male von Neustadt und Umgebung gestartet und immer Land in Sicht, sicher werden wir da keine 83er ziehen, aber n Paternoster voller Hering plus Filet-Dorsch am Pilker hat auch was #6 

und der Spaß unbezahlbar, außerdem perfekt zu Kombinieren mit 1 oder 2 Tagestouren mit`m Kutter

Gruß Chris

Und 5Ps boote reichen aus wir wollen ja kein rennen Fahren sondern geflegt Angeln


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na klar reichen die. Zum Beispiel die Neustadt
> Boote sind absolut in Ordnung.



Na dann würd ich das mal unserm Team Manager vorschlagen...:q

MFT goes Kleinboot Tour!!!

Wie schnell muß man denn da buchen?
Kann man da auch ein Echolot ausleihen?

Da kommen tausend Fragen auf!!!|uhoh::q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na dann würd ich das mal unserm Team Manager vorschlagen...:q
> 
> MFT goes Kleinboot Tour!!!
> 
> ...


 

Die boote sind mit Echolot ausgestattet #d  buchen muß man schon vorher, aber da gibbet auch genug böötchen  #6 

Frag doch einfach mal den Chris :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @Dirk kannst mir schon glauben, bin schon diverse male von Neustadt und Umgebung gestartet und immer Land in Sicht, sicher werden wir da keine 83er ziehen, aber n Paternoster voller Hering plus Filet-Dorsch am Pilker hat auch was #6
> 
> und der Spaß unbezahlbar, außerdem perfekt zu Kombinieren mit 1 oder 2 Tagestouren mit`m Kutter
> 
> ...




Ja, von mir aus ginge das ab!!!
Laß mal hören was die anderen dazu sagen und dann machen wir was fest über Pfingsten...
Brauchen ja dann auch ne Unterkunft usw.


Greez Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Die boote sind mit Echolot ausgestattet #d  buchen muß man schon vorher, aber da gibbet auch genug böötchen  #6
> 
> Frag doch einfach mal den Chris :vik:



Ja Saucool, mein Hase!!!:q:q:q

Ab wann könntest du denn da?
Da war doch wat mit, "komm da grad aus'm Urlaub", oder so ähnlich!!!
Nit, das da bei dir zu Haus der Haussegen schief hängt!!!#h:r


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ...Pfingsten...


 

Dann halt Dich mal ran   unsere schöne Ostsee-Küste ist zu den Feiertagen immer recht gut besucht :q  und da werden woll auch einige Angler bei sein   aber versuch macht Kluch :vik:  Versuch mal bei Kalle`s Angelshop in Neustadt der hat einen Bootsverleih, dat hat Hand und Fuß #6  da gibts dann auch gleich ein paar Tips mit auf den Weg.

Achja zum Thema nicht lenken können und so..... das ist ähnlich wie Autofahren...Gas geben und nach Links oder Rechts lenken 
+ es gibt noch ne Einweisung vor der Abfahrt, die wollen ihr Boot ja auch Heil zurüchk haben


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar die Boote von Jens Voss sind echt ok kommt man gut vrran wenn nicht gerade windstärke 6-7 anliegt. Wäre gern Dabei bei der Kleinbootstour nur ist die Sache wieder der Termin.


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei Angeltreff in Neustadt von Jens Voss kann man auch Boote mieten


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja Saucool, mein Hase!!!:q:q:q
> 
> Ab wann könntest du denn da?
> Da war doch wat mit, "komm da grad aus'm Urlaub", oder so ähnlich!!!
> Nit, das da bei dir zu Haus der Haussegen schief hängt!!!#h:r


 

Dat is der Andy der kommt am Fr oder Sa aus dem DK Urlaub zurück, ja mit mir ich weiß auch nicht, muß das erstmal abklären  vlt. komm ich auch mit jmd. der hat ein eigenes Boot :vik: aber vlt. kann ich auch garnicht kommen, General Bergfrühling |krach: Du verstehst.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Dann halt Dich mal ran   unsere schöne Ostsee-Küste ist zu den Feiertagen immer recht gut besucht :q  und da werden woll auch einige Angler bei sein   aber versuch macht Kluch :vik:  Versuch mal bei Kalle`s Angelshop in Neustadt der hat einen Bootsverleih, dat hat Hand und Fuß #6  da gibts dann auch gleich ein paar Tips mit auf den Weg.
> 
> Achja zum Thema nicht lenken können und so..... das ist ähnlich wie Autofahren...Gas geben und nach Links oder Rechts lenken
> + es gibt noch ne Einweisung vor der Abfahrt, die wollen ihr Boot ja auch Heil zurüchk haben



Meinste, da ist es zu überlaufen???
Und willst du dann nicht mit?


----------



## chris13 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin wieder da!


----------



## chris13 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

berichten tue ich heute abend mal ein bissel


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Meinste, da ist es zu überlaufen???
> Und willst du dann nicht mit?


 
No, nicht mitwollen :q |uhoh: #d ihr wolltet doch Angeln, oder?
in diesem zusammenhang kenn ich das Wort (nicht )mitwollen garnicht  

und nochmal nein Menschenmassen machen mir nichts aus, sonst könnte ich ja nie einen Kutter betreten |muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder da!


 
Juhu  



chris13 schrieb:


> berichten tue ich heute abend mal ein bissel


 
kanns kaum abwarten :q


----------



## chris13 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

diese ehrliche freude:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> sicher werden wir da keine 83er ziehen, aber n Paternoster voller Hering plus Filet-Dorsch am Pilker hat auch was #6



Wieso das denn? Mein Rekord liegt bei 91cm 
Dorschie aus 7,5 Meter Wassertiefe. :q
Ist aber wohl ne krasse Ausnahme.

Weitere Vorteile sind halt noch die Ungebundenheit an Zeit und
Künste des Skippers und (und das ist mein Hauptgrund) Du bist
Dein eigener Chef! 
Keine Kotzer, Alkies oder Überdieleinewerfer die Deine Nerven strapazieren.
Dazu kommt noch der relativ günstige Preis. All in biste mit 25pro Nase dabei 
und hast wesentlich mehr Angelzeit.

Nachteile gibt es natürlich auch, du bist relativ wetteranfällig 
ab 4 aus West und 3 aus Ost mach das keinen Spaß mehr.
Kajüten haben nur die großen Boote.

Wenn Du nichts fängst weisst Du ganz genau wer schuld hat |supergri 
Und ganz wichtig! 
No Alcohol! Ich verzichte sogar auf das  "nur eine" Bier einfach aus Prinzip. 
Auch als Mitfahrer der Vorsicht halber.

Die anderen Fragen (Echolot usw) hat ja der gute Chris schon beantwortet. 
Es ist garnicht so schwer Fische zu finden wenn man sich an ein paar Tips hält.
Jetzt im Frühjahr/Sommer wird es natürlich etwas schwerer, da 
das Schleppen sehr schwer fällt (Kraut, Quallen, Hornhechte)
ist aber nicht unmöglich- nur mühsamer. 
Ansonsten ist das Schleppen echtes "sorry for that" Idiotenangeln. :vik: 

CU

Kai


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> No, nicht mitwollen :q |uhoh: #d  ihr wolltet doch Angeln, oder?
> in diesem zusammenhang kenn ich das Wort (nicht )mitwollen garnicht
> 
> und nochmal nein Menschenmaßen machen mir nichts aus, sonst könnte ich ja nie einen Kutter betreten |muahah:



Gut!!! 
Dann laßt uns mal in den nächsten Tagen die Planung machen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Mein Rekord liegt bei 91cm
> Dorschie aus 7,5 Meter Wassertiefe. :q
> Ist aber wohl ne krasse Ausnahme.
> 
> ...



Hm, so langsamer werd ich immer heißer auf so'n Kleinboot!!!:q
Schau'n mer mal...


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Mein Rekord liegt bei 91cm
> Dorschie aus 7,5 Meter Wassertiefe. :q
> Ist aber wohl ne krasse Ausnahme.
> 
> ...


 
absolut |good: bin vollsten deiner Meinung, außer der Geschichte mit dem Bier   naja und die mit den Hornhechten; ich steh auf die kleinen Flitzer :vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

mft goes kleinboot, jd wäre mal wieder dabei:q

In norge/kanada bin ich zwar schon öfters mit sowas gefahren, nur die ostsee kenne ich noch nicht#d


Von neustadt wäre doch cool, denn wie gesagt es gibt dort nen Bootsverleih und ich habe bisher nur gutes darüber gehört|supergri

Das fisch finden stellet bestimmt kein Problem da, denn der beristzer hat doch bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen Tipp


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut!!!
> Dann laßt uns mal in den nächsten Tagen die Planung machen...


 

jepp, ich werd mal schnell bei Kai Rohde anklingeln, was Pfingsten mit Booten ist #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> absolut |good: bin vollsten deiner Meinung, außer der Geschichte mit dem Bier   naja und die mit den Hornhechten; ich steh auf die kleinen Flitzer :vik:




Beim Bier und alk musste ich so an Dirk denken:q:q

Und hornis, warum denn nicht, an ner leichten rute bringen die richtig bock#c


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jens Voss hat soger KArten wo die Besten Fangebiete die Schnell mit dem Kleinboot erreicht werden können parat


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So KAi Rohde hat nur 4Boote die wären am So und Mo noch zu haben am Sa hat er schon 1 vermietet, soll heißen wir brauchen eine schnelle Entscheidung.
Pro boot 2-3 Mann das paßt


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du Chris ich weiß nicht genau ich glaube die Boote vom Angeltreff sind etwas größer als die von Kalle bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was seit Ihr denn für Lesebanausen? :q

Hornhecht = Feind der Schleppfischer!
Aber total geil an der 5er Fliegenrute :q

Die Biergeschichte ist hat so ne Marotte, 
ich hoffe nicht zu tragisch.

Auch ein Vorteil vom Kleinboot aus-
Der Wind ist immer auf Deiner Seite.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> So KAi Rohde hat nur 4Boote die wären am So und Mo noch zu haben am Sa hat er schon 1 vermietet, soll heißen wir brauchen eine schnelle Entscheidung.
> Pro boot 2-3 Mann das paßt



Ich muss jeden Planung noch in Gänsefüße setzten, da ich
irgendwann in dem Zeitraum meine *Binnen*prüfung habe.

Ich bring wenn dann ja sowieso mein eigenen Dampfer mit.
Also nehmt auf mich bei der Booteverteilung bitte keine Rücksicht.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wann ist denn dieses jahr pfingsten?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Beim Bier und alk musste ich so an Dirk denken:q:q
> 
> Und hornis, warum denn nicht, an ner leichten rute bringen die richtig bock#c



Wat soll dat denn heißen junger Mann???|gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> wann ist denn dieses jahr pfingsten?


 

#d  guckst Du mal Kalender JungerFreund #d


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wat soll dat denn heißen junger Mann???|gr:




nicht pöse oder ernst gemeint, vergiss des mal wieder


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meint ihr das verlängerte wochenende über Himmelfahrt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Beim Bier und alk musste ich so an Dirk denken:q:q


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wat soll dat denn heißen junger Mann???|gr:


 

Ich bin auch außer mir #q  wer hat den den ganzen Jägi rangeschleppt :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Du Chris ich weiß nicht genau ich glaube die Boote vom Angeltreff sind etwas größer als die von Kalle bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher



Frank, wenn de ne Phonenumber von dem Bootsverleih hast, dann ruf den doch mal grad an!!!
Und check die Sache ab...


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
haste PN bekommen?
Ich hab am Boden gelegen |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich bin auch außer mir #q  wer hat den den ganzen Jägi rangeschleppt :q




Das waren die Jägermeisterhirsche!!!|uhoh:
Haste die etwa nicht gesehen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vlt besser selber anrufen http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/ aber wat willste fragen, ob seine Boote größer sind als die von Kalles Angelshop?!?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> haste PN bekommen?
> Ich hab am Boden gelegen |muahah:



Ist sich nix PN???

Will auch haben!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Frank, wenn de ne Phonenumber von dem Bootsverleih hast, dann ruf den doch mal grad an!!!
> Und check die Sache ab...



Die Bootsformen sind beiden ok,
Vorteil Kalle 5€ billiger,
Vorteil AN Bugpersening und es geht ne Stunden früher los (0700)

Sind nur Eindrücke, aber ich fand die Boote vom AN besser.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das waren die Jägermeisterhirsche!!!|uhoh:
> Haste die etwa nicht gesehen?


 
Doch sicher hab ich die gesehen, die hatte ich sogar mitgebracht #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> vlt besser selber anrufen http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/ aber wat willste fragen, ob seine Boote größer sind als die von Kalles Angelshop?!?



Ja soooo direkt auch nit, vielleicht etwas mehr durch die Blume!
Vielleicht, ob vier Mann reinpassen... Oder so!


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab noh irgentwo das Prospeckt vom Jens Voss rumlöiegen muss mal suchen 
und Dirk fals du dich verschriebn hast sorry aber ich heiße nicht frank sonder genau wie du auch Dirk


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So prost erstmal!
Ich brauch erstmal`n Bier auf den Tach :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch Prost aber ich nix flüssig ich grün :#2:


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also was ich noch so weis ist das das ahrtgebiet von den Booten von Kalle sich auf 1000m Küstenbereich beschränkt die Boote vom Angeltreff sindfür die Lübeckerbucht ausgelegt


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was ist jetzt eigentlich welcher Termin das lange wochenende über Himmelfahrt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Hab noh irgentwo das Prospeckt vom Jens Voss rumlöiegen muss mal suchen
> und Dirk fals du dich verschriebn hast sorry aber ich heiße nicht frank sonder genau wie du auch Dirk



WAS????

Wie, du heißt auch Dirk?!?
Und was soll dann dieser komische Username???;+;+;+


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so hab den Flyer gefunden

Boote: Crescent 465
Personen: max 5
Motor: Yamaha 6PS
Fischfinder: Lowrance X125
Tankinhalt: 12l
Tagespreis: 45€ zzgl. Benzin
Fahrtzeit: Sommer von 7:00Uhr-18:00Uhr
mit enthalten: Fischfinder, Regenplane, Schwimmwesten; Seekarten, Anker, Bootsrutenhalter.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> WAS????
> 
> Wie, du heißt auch Dirk?!?
> Und was soll dann dieser komische Username???;+;+;+


 
ECHT, WENN SCHON RICHTIG DJ FRANKY D (AKA SCOOTER2)ODER SO`N SHIT :vik:  :vik:  :vik:  :vik:


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ich heise auch Dirk ist mein Spitzname von der Schule


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris  hehehehe    ne wäre zu Kompliziert franky reicht schon.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Laß mal hören was die anderen dazu sagen und dann machen wir was fest über Pfingsten...



:c :c :c :c 
Bitte später


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

So nochmal zum Termin.
Donnerstag 17.05(Himmelfahrt) oder 18.05 (Brückentag)
wäre für mich genial, da ich dann eh an der Küste bin.

Wenn Ihr was am Wochenende darauf (Pfingsten) machen 
wollt würde das auch gehen wäre aber nur zweite Wahl.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..da wäre ich dann wohl auch dabei! 

...wenn mich jemand von irgendwo mitnehmen kann |rolleyes
Aber da ist Andy nicht da glaub ich  Dat wäre doch auch *******! |evil:


----------



## Farmer-Joh (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hm, so langsamer werd ich immer heißer auf so'n Kleinboot!!!:q
> Schau'n mer mal...



#h

schau mal hier
http://wrs-charterboot.de/index.htm

kannst du selber miete, führerscheinfrei, recht günstig und zuverlässig!
und mann kann auch gleich die unterkunft dazu mieten!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fahre am 19 05 in urlaub also wäre ich auch raus . iss aber nich so wild .ich spiele ja ab dem 20 für 3 tage wilde sau mitten 50 ps'er :vik:  und direkt nach meinem urlaub iss auch nich so gut. ne kuttertour würde ich mir noch gefallen lassen.sonst bekomm ich wirklich noch ärger mit frauchen|uhoh: und das wollen wir ja alle nich. aber wird ja auch mal ohne mich gehen.bin dann auf jeden fall beim nächsten mal dabei #6

denkt ihr vor lauter planung auch mal an den 21.07 ms nana.ich hab ne vollcharter .für 12 personen.

greez
andy

@ chris wo bleibt die antwort von meiner pn ???????


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geht los, mal immer mit der Ruhe :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> geht los, mal immer mit der Ruhe :m



jup bin ja schon ganz ruhig |rotwerden


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So nochmal zum Termin.
> Donnerstag 17.05(Himmelfahrt) oder 18.05 (Brückentag)
> ...



bei mir würde wohl der 18.05 gehen, da am 17.05 meine sis geb hat

Pfingsten weiß ich noch nicht#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Farmer-Joh schrieb:


> #h
> 
> schau mal hier
> http://wrs-charterboot.de/index.htm
> ...



supergeile adresse mein urlaubsziel für november ist gefunden :vik:

dank dir für diesn geilen link

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Adresse ist echt geil!
Da wäre ich SOFORT dabei. Borgstedt liegt ja auch zum Glück genau aufm Weg von HH nach DK |rolleyes :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich komm auch mit was für geniale Boote, ich "muß" dann zwar Fynn mitnehmen #t  |supergri aber was tut man nicht alles um so geil Köder baden #: zu können  :vik: :vik: :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich komm auch mit was für geniale Boote, ich "muß" dann zwar Fynn mitnehmen #t  |supergri aber was tut man nicht alles um so geil Köder baden #: zu können  :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> Gruß Chris



nicht nur die boote sind genial auch die häuser und besonders der service #6 aller achtung nich schlecht


----------



## Liz261280 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Farmer-Joh,

wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, saugeile Adresse!!!
Vielen vielen Dank!!!

Bei den Booten steht was von 30PS Diesel , führerscheinfrei!
Wie ist das denn gemeint? Ich denke, ab 5PS brauch man nen Schein...

Greez


----------



## Farmer-Joh (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> @ Farmer-Joh,
> 
> wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, saugeile Adresse!!!
> Vielen vielen Dank!!!
> ...



Dänemark halt,da is alles etwas anders


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> @ Farmer-Joh,
> 
> wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, saugeile Adresse!!!
> Vielen vielen Dank!!!
> ...



moin liz

ja in unserem verkakten germany brauch man den schein in scandinavien nicht. da kannste machen waste willst.


----------



## Farmer-Joh (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

2 d..fe ein gedanke

@ andy hab heute das einscannen vergessen folgt dann morgen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh warst schneller joh #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Farmer-Joh schrieb:


> 2 d..fe ein gedanke
> 
> @ andy hab heute das einscannen vergessen folgt dann morgen!



jup haben ja noch ein paar tage zeit

greez
andy


----------



## Farmer-Joh (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast du schon mal die beiden links probiert die inder Pn waren?


----------



## Liz261280 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann, die Familie Schäfer hängt voll in den Seilen.
Allesamt die Kotzerei und Dünnschiss!
Na klasse und morgen wollt Dirk eigentlich in den Wald und Holz machen...
Das wird ne Quälerei!


----------



## Liz261280 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Chris, 
du hast ja jetzt en + hinter deinem Name!
Was hat denn das zu sagen???:q


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

könnten wir die tour nicht am 19.05 machen da ich am 17.05und 18.05 auf der Einigkeit bin sonst müsste ich bei der Einigkeit schieben blos dann brauch ich bald infos zu Termin


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hey Chris,
> du hast ja jetzt en + hinter deinem Name!
> Was hat denn das zu sagen???:q


 
Das bedeutet das ich auf deiner Buddy-Liste bin |rolleyes  Du hast auch ein + bei mir #6   

Gruß Chris


----------



## der Jäger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! 

Noch einer da ???

|welcome: Liz im Board.|welcome:

War gestern mal auf Hornis aus  :c   ,aber tote Hose,noch nicht mal Hering als Beifang.

gruß
der Jäger


:vik: 16 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> Noch einer da ???
> 
> ...



moin jäger wie noch keinen bekommen hab aber schon gelesen das die hornis im lande sind zwar nich die masse aber sie sind da. also ansträngen dann wirds schon klappen.#6
greez
andy


im lande|rolleyes meine natürlich unter land|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
hab ver #u sorry #d aber in letzter Zeit, krieg ich leider ein wenig wenig Schlaf!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Ich werd wohl vom 11.05 - 21.05. im Norden sein.
Die Tage 19.-20.05 sind aber schon verplant.

Für ne Kleinboottour bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## der Jäger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jäger wie noch keinen bekommen hab aber schon gelesen das die hornis im lande sind zwar nich die masse aber sie sind da. also ansträngen dann wirds schon klappen.#6
> greez
> andy
> 
> ...



Moin !!

@ Andy
           Werde es in 2 Wochen nochmal probieren oder auch früher |supergri . Ich laß sie nicht so alleine im Wasser alleine zappeln.#: :s:a#:

gruß 
der Jäger


:vik: 15 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## micha_2 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin.habt ihr ja gute fänge gemacht.waren sontag von wismar raus. hatte einen von zwei massigen dorschen an bord und nen großen wittling. sonst insgesamt 220 heringe u unmengen von kleinen wittlingen bis pilkergröße. hab ich noch nie gesehen solche massen von kleinen dingern


----------



## der Jäger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

@ Micha .


Und nichts vom kleinen Marlin des kleinen Mannes????

Das mit dem Kleinen Dinger,in Massen, die sind richtig nervig da stimme ich Dir zu.

gruß
der Jäger 

:vik:15 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungs, ich bin wieder fit  |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> moin.habt ihr ja gute fänge gemacht.waren sontag von wismar raus. hatte einen von zwei massigen dorschen an bord und nen großen wittling. sonst insgesamt 220 heringe u unmengen von kleinen wittlingen bis pilkergröße. hab ich noch nie gesehen solche massen von kleinen dingern


 
Moin Micha, man da hast Du was verpaßt ganze Gruppe  80 Dorsche aber schöne Dinger, im schnitt 60cm. guckst Du mal hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1550066&postcount=11
und auch noch hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1550168&postcount=19 und ganz besonders hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1548416&postcount=2841 

:vik:  :vik:  :vik:  :vik:  :vik:   :vik:  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs, ich bin wieder fit |wavey:


 
Das hört sich doch gut an :m und Dirk den hatts voll erwischt?oder wie? |kopfkrat :v :r


----------



## Liz261280 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach, en schicken Namen hast de #6 

Dirk geht auch wieder besser...


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ach, en schicken Namen hast de #6
> 
> Dirk geht auch wieder besser...


 
Jau den Namen mußte ich mir schnell mal nehmen :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm,aber das andere Bild war schöner... |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers&Mädelz,

hab mich gut ausgekotzt und ausgeschissen!
Jetzt geht's mir wieder besser...

Gleich werd ich mal unser Autochen ummelden, so dass da ein WW Nummernschild drauf ist und dann geht's wie ein Wirbelsturm in den Wald! Bissl von den Fettzellen in harte Materie umwandeln!  |rolleyes :g 
Fast 16 Meter Holz warten auf mich. :vik: 

Werd deshalb drei Tage wenig von mir hören lassen...

Guck nur spät Abends mal rein! 

Bis denne!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hmm,aber das andere Bild war schöner... |supergri


 
Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Liz261280 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik:


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was ist den jetzt mit der kleinbootstour gibt es jetzt schon einen konkreten termin?

ach und noch was kennt einer von euch diese Rute Balzer Sea Shad 75 Edition IM-12 71° North ? für infos wäre ich dankbar


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ganzschön totentanz hier :g


----------



## Liz261280 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Abend #h 
Wir sind wieder ausm Wald zurück... |jump:


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ganzschön totentanz hier :g



Jo!
Norwegenvorbereitungen, Referat für nächste Woche Klassenfahrt vorbereiten und andere Hausaufgaben... :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Guten Abend #h
> Wir sind wieder ausm Wald zurück... |jump:



und schon pilze gefunden ???? |supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

bin endlich mit allem fertig:l

Und nach meiner Konfirmation am WE, habe ich auch endlich wieder Zeit fürs Board,Partys und Fischen#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo!
> Norwegenvorbereitungen, Referat für nächste Woche Klassenfahrt vorbereiten und andere Hausaufgaben... :c



norgevorbereitung .... kommt bei mir auch bald mai 2008 hitra


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop bei mir sieht es auch nich besser aus hab gerade auch en hafen für die Schule zu tun und komme kaum noch zum Fischen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> norgevorbereitung .... kommt bei mir auch bald mai 2008 hitra



Geil #6 

...ich bleib aber erstmal im Süden


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@fynn ein Referat für ne Klassenfahrt?


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jap...sollen den Stadtrundgang durch Trier planen #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jap...sollen den Stadtrundgang durch Trier planen #q



wie langweilig da gibs doch garkein salzwasser |supergri


----------



## Farmer-Joh (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy   wenn du könntest dürdest du bei einer Firmenveranstalung mit nach norge fahren, dann aber etwas früher und günstiger?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers,

der erste Hänger Holz ist daheim...|supergri 
Schon mal ein guter Anfang!!!

@Farmer-Joh,

an so ner Firmenveranstaltung hätt ich auch verschärtes Interesse!!!:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Farmer-Joh schrieb:


> @andy   wenn du könntest dürdest du bei einer Firmenveranstalung mit nach norge fahren, dann aber etwas früher und günstiger?



wie meinst du ????


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie langweilig da gibs doch garkein salzwasser |supergri



Dafür aber Kirchen ohne Ende :c #d


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na da mus ich andy recht geben es gibt wirklich schönere ziele als Trie wir waren mal eine ganze woche in Scharbeutz an der Ostsee war richtig geil


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers,
> 
> der erste Hänger Holz ist daheim...|supergri
> Schon mal ein guter Anfang!!!
> ...



watt willste denn jetzt mit eigendlich mit holz wird doch sommer.|supergri

ich plane gerade heimlich mit farmer die norge tour fürs nächste jahr. |rolleyes erstmal einen platz finden und dann müssen wir mal gucken wann. dir ist doch der termin egal oder was sagst.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was ist mit dir chris  08 norge tour ????


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was ist mit dir chris 08 norge tour ????


 

Aber sicher dat #6  wann gehts los |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Farmer-Joh schrieb:


> @andy   wenn du könntest dürdest du bei einer Firmenveranstalung mit nach norge fahren, dann aber etwas früher und günstiger?




#q#q#q  hat ein bisschen länger gedauert.na klar was iss wohl interessanter besoffene verwandschaft oder goil fisch fangen|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Aber sicher dat #6  wann gehts los |supergri



noch kein plan aber wir sind am wirbeln


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na hier iss ja wieder was los....|bla:


----------



## Farmer-Joh (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

können wir nicht hier weiterschreiben! dann muss ich nicht alles mehrfach schreiben


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja aber tagsüber war fast keiner da.

Ich frag nochmal kennt jemand diese Rut: Balzer Sea Shad Edition IM-12 71°North Wg15-75gr L.2,85m müsste doch fürs ultraleichte Kutterangeln reichen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Farmer-Joh schrieb:


> können wir nicht hier weiterschreiben! dann muss ich nicht alles mehrfach schreiben



gute idee


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gute idee


 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 1800!!!


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und das in knapp 5 Monaten #r


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ja aber tagsüber war fast keiner da.
> 
> Ich frag nochmal kennt jemand diese Rut: Balzer Sea Shad Edition IM-12 71°North Wg15-75gr L.2,85m müsste doch fürs ultraleichte Kutterangeln reichen?


 

Kenn ich zwar nicht, aber hört sich fein an!!!#6 |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Farmer

Was soll denn die Tour nach Norge kosten???


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sieht auch fein aus und mein Dealer besorgt sie mir für knapp 80euronen


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> sieht auch fein aus und mein Dealer besorgt sie mir für knapp 80euronen


 
Da kanste nix falsch machen mit!!!

Zugriff, Zugriff!!!


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zugriff, Zugriff holt das SEK 

werd ich auch morgen tun und vorallem bei der Ausstattung


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Zugriff, Zugriff holt das SEK
> 
> werd ich auch morgen tun und vorallem bei der Ausstattung


 

Ein Schelm, der hier Böses denkt!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Zugriff, Zugriff holt das SEK
> 
> werd ich auch morgen tun und vorallem bei der Ausstattung



wie groß
bist du ???


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ne is klar war ja nur spass


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Nö ist mein Berufswunsch




das heißt du willst es dir hier mit uns verscherzen SEK:v

diese verbrecher, könnte mich jetzt über diesem verein auslassen aber das lassen wir mal lieber.

wie groß biste denn nu???


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nicht umbedingt SEK aber BP wäre schon etwas was ich mir vielleicht überlegen könnte aber na gut.
wenn du meine Körpergröße meinst 1,86m wieso


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> nicht umbedingt SEK aber BP wäre schon etwas was ich mir vielleicht überlegen könnte aber na gut



nu weis ich immer noch ncht wie groß du bist #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn SEK ernsthaft dein Berufswunsch ist, dann haste dir
 grad leider ganz schön megaheftig Minuspunke eingesammelt!!!

#d |abgelehn |abgelehn |abgelehn |peinlich |abgelehn |abgelehn |abgelehn #d


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sagte doch vielleicht es gibt ja auch genug andere sachen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> nicht umbedingt SEK aber BP wäre schon etwas was ich mir vielleicht überlegen könnte aber na gut.
> wenn du meine Körpergröße meinst 1,86m wieso



na endlich. 186.
dann kannst die rute gut zum aalangeln nehmen.
versuchs bei deiner größe mal mit ner rute zwischen 3,00-3,60m
das optimalste wäre 3,30m mindestens.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich sagte doch vielleicht es gibt ja auch genug andere sachen


 
Alles andere ist besser!!!


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab ja schon zwei Ruten eine 3,60m WG bis 150gr die andere 3,15m Wg 50-125gr  soll ja auch nur als Rute fürs ganz leichte Fischen gedacht sein.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich hab ja schon zwei Ruten eine 3,60m WG bis 150gr die andere 3,15m Wg 50-125gr  soll ja auch nur als Rute fürs ganz leichte Fischen gedacht sein.



naja mußte wissen mir wäre die devinitiv zu kurz ist eher was fürs kleinboot.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich hab ja schon zwei Ruten eine 3,60m WG bis 150gr die andere 3,15m Wg 50-125gr soll ja auch nur als Rute fürs ganz leichte Fischen gedacht sein.


 
Für den Preis würd ich zugreifen!

Mach mal ein paar Pic's von dem gute Stück, wenn du dir sie holst...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey: |gaehn: |schlaf:

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke andy für die Tipps ich werd sie mal ausprobieren wenn sie mir nicht gefällt entweder fürs Kleinboot oder auf Hecht oder verkaufen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, ich auch...

Nacht Leute!!!


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk musst mal bei Balzer auf die Homepage gehen unter Edition IM-12 71° North Sea Spin75 nach schauen

nacht andy


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also nacht männers bis morgen


----------



## der Jäger (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Wünsche Euch allen ein ruhiges und schönes Wochenende 

 #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

      bin vielleicht am Sonntagabend wieder im Board.


gruß
der Jäger


:vik: 14 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip   :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> Wünsche Euch allen ein ruhiges und schönes Wochenende
> 
> ...



jau ruhig    |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
goiles Benutzerbild :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> goiles Benutzerbild :vik: :vik:



genau habs dann auch mal getan will ja nich immer der letzte sein|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich WE ich muß erstmal den ganzen |schlaf: nachholen, die letzten Wochen jeden Tag früh hoch , ich bin voll |gaehn:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> endlich WE ich muß erstmal den ganzen |schlaf: nachholen, die letzten Wochen jeden Tag früh hoch , ich bin voll |gaehn:



wenn doch blos der heutige tach nich wäre. sind wieder in lg 
und müssen das ganze material durchs treppenhaus schleppen .hab ich eine lust dazu und das im zeitalter der technik.#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn doch blos der heutige tach nich wäre. sind wieder in lg
> und müssen das ganze material durchs treppenhaus schleppen .hab ich eine lust dazu und das im zeitalter der technik.#q


 
Sach bloß dat is son altes Fachwerkhaus mit 1/2 meter breiter Holzwendeltreppe :v  komischerweise wohnen Kunden auch immer ganz oben, möglichst im Dach #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtig und zu meinem glück arbeiten dachdecker nunmal da oben und nich im keller |rolleyes

der bauherr iss dazu noch voll das a.schloch wunder wer ihn ausgeschissen hat eben jung hausbesitzer wenn der wüsste was der sich für einen schei ß gekauft hat. das ding hätte ich zusammengeschoben dann nichmal die kohle um das dach neu zu machen nee da wird geflickt was das zeug hält.sone schwachmanen


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achja ich war gestern im Angelshop in HH, hatte neulich so einen Flyer geschickt gekriegt, alle Kopytos €0,39, wie gesagt ich ja hin, ich hab vlt. geguckt max 10 Farben und nur 7,5cm :e
hab vor Frust auch noch ein paar die nicht im Angebot waren in den Korb geschmißen und hab nachher alle für 0.39 bekommen...hmm 16 Stück für um die 6 Euro |jump:
hätte ja gerne ein paar für Dirk & dich mitgebracht, aber der hatte nur Standard zeugs |motz:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ganz ruhig mit den wilden pferden unser dealer hat kartonweise bestellt auch kopyton da läuft gerade ne aktion haben alle händler angeboten bekommen alles lagerbestände.sind fürn appel und nen ei rausgegangen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtig und zu meinem glück arbeiten dachdecker nunmal da oben und nich im keller |rolleyes
> 
> der bauherr iss dazu noch voll das a.schloch wunder wer ihn ausgeschissen hat eben jung hausbesitzer wenn der wüsste was der sich für einen schei ß gekauft hat. das ding hätte ich zusammengeschoben dann nichmal die kohle um das dach neu zu machen nee da wird gelickt was das zeug hält.sone schwachmanen


 

#d  das gibt echt solche Idioten, ich erleb das fast jeden Tag, das irgendein Schwachmat sich aufplustert und versucht auf Dicke Hose zu machen |supergri 
Scheiß drauf laß in in seinem gammelhaus doch Glücklich sein... die arme Wurst |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ganz ruhig mit den wilden pferden unser dealer hat kartonweise bestellt auch kopyton da läuft gerade ne aktion haben alle händler angeboten bekommen alles lagerbestände.sind fürn appel und nen ei rausgegangen.


 

Dann hat der hier erstmal seine Lagerbestände abverkauft #d  son alter schrott, aber ich konnt nich nein sagen, sag mal wie lange bist Du noch da? dann Lad ich schnell ein Foto davon hoch,problem ist die liegen noch im Auto :g d.h. ich müßte durch diese Scheiß Kälte


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #d  das gibt echt solche Idioten, ich erleb das fast jeden Tag, das irgendein Schwachmat sich aufplustert und versucht auf Dicke Hose zu machen |supergri
> Scheiß drauf laß in in seinem gammelhaus doch Glücklich sein... die arme Wurst |rolleyes



weiste das schlimme an der sache ist diese heinis bekommen einen kredit für haus und ausbau .wir handwerker quelen uns den arsch mit dieser verdammten rumflickerei ab.weil der knaller sich ja wichtigerweise statt das geld für den ausbau zu nehmen sich  erstmal einen nagelneuen t5 kauft .iss ja so wichtig guckst du hab haus und nobelwagen ich bin gott. das meine ich mit schwachmaten die sind so dämlich die schwimmen glatt in milch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Dann hat der hier erstmal seine Lagerbestände abverkauft #d  son alter schrott, aber ich konnt nich nein sagen, sag mal wie lange bist Du noch da? dann Lad ich schnell ein Foto davon hoch,problem ist die liegen noch im Auto :g d.h. ich müßte durch diese Scheiß Kälte




ganz langsam ich bin jetzt weg .man hab ich ne lust auf diesen dreck heute.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ganz langsam ich bin jetzt weg .man hab ich ne lust auf diesen dreck heute.
> greez
> andy


 
#q  jetzt war ich gerade unten, aber egal ich hau das hier gleich mal rein |supergri 

Ich wünsch was...
bis denn #h 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da ist sie, meine Ausbeute von Gestern 


... http://img406.*ih.us/img406/4769/kderkaufqd6.th.jpg

+ Naurköder-blei 150+200 gr
+ 50gr. Kugelköpfe....achja Dirk ich hab deinen noch #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die nehm ich auch :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die nehm ich auch :q


 

Ich hätte ja auch noch ein paar mehr mitgebracht, aber die Auswahl an Farben liegt da #d  der rest der da so rum oxidierte war irgendeine üble Kopyto-Kopie #t   |supergri


----------



## Farmer-Joh (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ dirk & liz
schaut mal unter:
http://www.hitraturistservice.no

da sthen auch die preise mit!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wäre glaub ich auch durch den Versand eine total Milchmädchenrechnung.

Und ausserdem muss ich eh mal wieder zur Tanke :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wäre glaub ich auch durch den Versand eine total Milchmädchenrechnung.
> 
> Und ausserdem muss ich eh mal wieder zur Tanke :q


 
so war das auch nicht gemeint :q für mich hätte ich noch ein paar mehr benötigt vor allem mehr Farben :q außerdem hatte ich die Werbung so verstanden das alle Kopyten zu 0.39 gehen, aber er hatte nur die 7,5cm(4er) zu dem Preis, wollte eigentlich größere haben, hab mir Heute morgen mal diese geschichte bestellt... http://www.koederbau.de/giantjighead/index.php
alle Farben in 80gr und 2Farben 130gr.
Mal sehen was das für ne Spielerei ist :q wenn die da sind muß ich auch mal wieder Gummi`s Tanken  und vor allem meine Neue LightPilk Rute abholen :vik: :vik: :vik: leider verspätet sich die Lieferung offensichtlich noch :c und bis dahin Selbstauferlegtes GuTa Verbot  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was hast du dir den für eine neue light pilk gegönnt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

verat ich nicht |muahah:

..hab ich schon diverse male gepostet..viel spaß beim suchen...:q nur eins: sie stammt ab aus einer Italienischen Stipperfamilie :l  ;+


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry na klar haste doch letzt schon mal verraten hab ich nicht mehr dran gedacht


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

boah endlich Wochenende, wird zwar ein anstengendes, aber für mich sollte es ja nicht zu viel Arbeit sein|supergri


was ist denn nu mit den kleinbooten, was läuft jetzt wann?

An pfingsten oder wann genau?

gruß Philipp


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die sache mit den Kleinbooten wird mich auch interesieren blos ich brauch den genauen Termin.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> die sache mit den Kleinbooten wird mich auch interesieren blos ich brauch den genauen Termin.



hase dir die Rute nun geholt?


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop ist bestellt und kommt nächste woche kostet sogar nur 75€ und das bei der Ausstatung


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> jop ist bestellt und kommt nächste woche kostet sogar nur 75€ und das bei der Ausstatung



das ist doch schön, was wiegt die denn?
habe nähmlich immer das Problem, dass balzer Pilken so schwer sind#c


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wiegt bei 2,85m 295gr


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wiegt bei 2,85m 295gr



das geht ja echt durch, hat ne Spitzenaktion oda?


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat eine feinfühlige weiche spitze und ein hartes rückrat glaube semi Parabolisch Wg 15-75gr


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hat eine feinfühlige weiche spitze und ein hartes rückrat glaube semi Parabolisch Wg 15-75gr



Wäre für mich die perfekte Hechtspinne:gAber zum Gummien und Light Pilken auch ideal#6


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sieht auch geil aus das Teil freu mich schon darauf sie auszuprobieren


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> sieht auch geil aus das Teil freu mich schon darauf sie auszuprobieren



und länger gabs die nicht?Wie andy schon meinte, wäre ja ne längere Rute eher was für dich

Ich werde mich jetzt nach "jahren" des Light Pilken:q, einwenig mehr auf´s Jiggen konzentrieren:g


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne gabs nur in 2,85m aber reicht mir für das wofür ich sie brauche hab ja noch meine Rhino mit 3,15m und noch ne andere mit 3,60m. Bin schon gespannt wie meine Cabo an ihr aussehen wird


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ne gabs nur in 2,85m aber reicht mir für das wofür ich sie brauche hab ja noch meine Rhino mit 3,15m und noch ne andere mit 3,60m. Bin schon gespannt wie meine Cabo an ihr aussehen wird




welche hast denn noch genau?

welche rhino ist das?


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rhino DF light pilk 3,15m Wg40-125gr gewicht330gr und Lebenslange Garantie. Die andere ist ne Mitchel Extreme Blue sehr hart 3,60m Wg70-150gr  ca.350gr nehm ich jetzt nur noch als naturköder rute


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Rhino DF light pilk 3,15m Wg40-125gr gewicht330gr und Lebenslange Garantie. Die andere ist ne Mitchel Extreme Blue sehr hart 3,60m Wg70-150gr  ca.350gr nehm ich jetzt nur noch als naturköder rute



finde deine Rute bei Balzer.de irgentwie nicht|kopfkrat

Naja ich werde nochma nach ner wirklich guten hechtspinne schaue, vll hol ich mir auch ne Speedmaster oder ne harrison#6#6Habe ja bald Konfi:vik:


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

must bei den Ruten unter Edition IM-12 71°North bei der Sea Shad spin 75 ganz unten rechts schauen. Als Hechtrute schau dir mal die Savage MP Predator von Prologic an.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist des die hier:
http://http://balzer.de/products.php?pid=1882&cid=2


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

All right das ist mein neues schätzchen link funzt zwar nicht hab die adresse verglichen passt


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier mal was zu lachen 

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect24359.html


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Video ist echt geil :m 
Kann mir aber ehrlich nicht vorstellen, dass das nicht gefaked ist |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Ironie springt einem förmlich ins Gesicht :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ganz okay, aber auf jeden Fall gefaket#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> All right das ist mein neues schätzchen link funzt zwar nicht hab die adresse verglichen passt




was ich nicht so schön finde, sidn die Moosgummigriffe, aber sonst ist es echt nen Baby:vik:


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist ja auch nicht direkt moosgummi sondern irgent son gemisch mit nem komischen namen und gut abwaschbar.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> naja ganz okay, aber auf jeden Fall gefaket#h



Meinst Du echt? |kopfkrat

Okay nicht der Thread dafür, aber den muss ich Euch noch zeigen!

Vorm Bootfahren immer schön aufwärmen 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1205754


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joah das ist an einige (fischreichen)tagen echt hilfreich, wenn der sch**** auf der Rute und Griffen zu finden ist|krach:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Meinst DU echt? |kopfkrat



tja wer weiß, die werden doch uns ehrliche leute nicht veräppeln:g


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Shrink Rubber so heist das gedöns aus was der griff besteht


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Vorm Bootfahren immer schön aufwärmen
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1205754



Mensch |rolleyes  das war auch nicht verkehrt  

Wo wir schon bei dem Thema Videos sind....ist eigentlich verboten rechtsradikale Videos bei Youtube o.ä. reinzustellen? |kopfkrat 
Bin gestern durch Zufall mal auf ein paar Videos gestoßen und fands teilweise echt heftig, was die da gefilmt haben...Im Hintergrund lief dann natürlich auch immer rechtsradikale Musik.
Müsste Youtube die Videos nicht eigentlich löschen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

normalerweise müssten solche Videos vom betreiber gelöscht werden


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn

du hattest doch geschrieben, du würdest im Mai nach Norge...

habt ihr da ferein, im i-net stand garnix davon#c

wo gehts nochmal hin?


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> @ fynn
> 
> du hattest doch geschrieben, du würdest im Mai nach Norge...
> 
> ...



Geht nach Flekkefjord...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hier mal was zu lachen
> 
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect24359.html




jaaaaaaaaaaaaa der iss echt goil weiter so frontscheibenverbot |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Meinst Du echt? |kopfkrat
> 
> Okay nicht der Thread dafür, aber den muss ich Euch noch zeigen!
> 
> ...



oh mann die könnte ich mir unter meinem schreibtisch auch gut vorstellen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Servus Männers,

bin wieder zurück aus dem Wald!
Fühl mich wie ferngesteuert...

Wenn morgen der Tach rum ist, dann ist 3/4 gepackt.
Ich bin dann zwar wahrscheinlich reif für den Rollstuhl, aber glücklich!!!

Jetzt werd ich konsumieren, baden und dann geht's nach ner Salbung mit Voltaren in mein Bettie...

Good night


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Servus Männers,
> 
> bin wieder zurück aus dem Wald!
> Fühl mich wie ferngesteuert...
> ...



Armer Dirk|pftroest:|pftroest:#6#6

Denk dran, die muskeln kannste doch super zum dorsche drillen gebrauchen


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Armer Dirk|pftroest:|pftroest:#6#6
> 
> Denk dran, die muskeln kannste doch super zum dorsche drillen gebrauchen


 

|muahah: Genau so sieht's aus!!!

Nacht!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah: Genau so sieht's aus!!!
> 
> Nacht!!!



gute nacht und schlaf schön#h


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey Chris13 du woltest doch bericht von deiner Tour erstatten ich warte immer noch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leutz endlich samstag gleich gehts los zu meinem see. der erste nachtansitz mit reichlich steak's, bierchen und feuerwasser.:vik: wird auch zeit ganzschön spät dieses jahr.
bis morgen abend.
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (21. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal ein dickes petri und feiert schön


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich war heute auch für ein paar Stunden an der Weser die
Fliegenrute schwingen. Fische gabs keine, aber dafür wird
meine Technik immer besser :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leutz

bin wieder da und hab euch mal was mitgebracht :vik:

stör nr 1 in diesem jahr 95 cm das wiegen hab ich mal gelassen da ich ihn so schnell wie möglich wieder ins nasse element entlassen wollte. #6

greez
andy

*Nachtrag :* oh mann dieser russische wodka inner nacht hat meine gesichtszüge ab ganzschön entstellt |uhoh::q


http://img225.*ih.us/img225/6871/strfv9.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Heil mein Gutster!

Man kann die Gramm an den Augenringen zählen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mal kann die Gramm an den Augenringen zählen



na toll dat hätte ich wohl heute früh nich so recht hinbekommen :#2: |supergri

greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Andy heut Nachmittag schön aufs Sofa und das wird wieder :q

Ich werd jetzt meine Horrex ein wenig durch die Norddeutsche Tiedebene jagen
und nachher noch ein wenig fürn Bootslappen lernen.

Bis Denne

Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

So aus der Fahrt ist nichts geworden, dafür war ich ne Runde
wedeln. Außer ner angenehmen Portion Sonne aber nix gewesen.
Wäre auch ein Wunder - Null Fisch an der Oberfläche :q

Jetzt erstmal den Grill anschmeissen und den Abend schön locker ausklingen lassen. 

Bis später


Kai


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Waren getsern nach der richtig geilen Fliegenfischermesse in kolding #6  nohcmal für 4 stündchen an der Küste.
Man so viele Meerforellen habe ich noch nicht an einer Stelle gesehen #d Wir haben sicherlich 20 Meerforellen an der Oberfläche gesehen, teilweise sind sie sogar komplett aus dem Wasser gespruingen.
Außer 2 lütten und etlichen Anfassern bei 3 Leuten ist aber leider nichts hängen geblieben #c 

@Andy
Petri zum Stör #6 

@Kai
hast du hier um RD auch schon mit der Fliege Erfolg gehabt? #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin leutz
> 
> bin wieder da und hab euch mal was mitgebracht :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Petri zu dem hübschen Stör #6 

..ich hatte den Vodka eben grade und seh ähnlich wie du aus ## jetzt schnell in die Falle |schlafen um morgen Frühschnacken zu können :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achja ich bin ab morgen ne Woche nicht hier!
Geht auf Klassenfahrt nach Trier. |wavey:


----------



## micha_2 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin war gestern am forellenteich, hab meine ersten karpfen an ner matchrute gefangen. graskarpfen 67cm und spiegelkarpfen von 45cm. hat zwar immer bissel gedauert aber an 16ner schnur doch richtig spaß gemacht. paar forellen waren auch bei und geiles wetter von oben


----------



## Franky D (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy dickes petri zu dem stör.

hat irgent einer von euch ne ahnung was aus der Kleinbootstour wird oder geworden ist?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!

Ne bin noch nicht so lange dabei (Fliegenfischen) und noch
nicht dazu gekommen. Aber die Eider wird mein ganzen 
Sortiment an Hechtstreamern sehen :q

Und ab dem 11ten bin ich wieder an der Kyste und da 
wird die Fliegenpeitsche auch dabei sein.

Zu Thema Kleinbootangeln-
bin wie gesagt knappe 10Tag oben und werde die eine oder
andere Tour machen. Sollte noch was zu Stande kommen.
Ich bin dabei


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Achja ich bin ab morgen ne Woche nicht hier!
> Geht auf Klassenfahrt nach Trier. |wavey:


 

Dann mal viel Spaß und nicht so viel #g


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> http://img225.*ih.us/img225/6871/strfv9.jpg


 


hab das Bild noch mal genaustens angeguckt, Du siehst aus als hättest Du einen Potwal gedrillt :m 
Sehr geil, dat zieh ich mir als Desktop-bild :vik: |muahah:


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso Kai...
An der Kyste bin ich auch ganz viel mit der Fliege, aber immer nur mit der 8er wird irgendwann auch langweilig  
Würde gerne mal wieder bischen im Süßwasser mit der leichten Fliegenrute fischen, aber da muss ich wahrscheinlich noch bis nächstes Jahr warten, bis ich endlich nach DK düsen kann #6 

@Chris
das iss bei unser Lehrerin sehr riskant


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> das iss bei unser Lehrerin sehr riskant


 
wie jetzt nicht so viel trinken ist gefährlich.... goile Lehrerin  #6  so eine hät ich früher auch gebraucht #6 

was ist den nun aus der Audi/Ford sache geworden #c  konntest Du sie überzeugen?
Wobei die neuen Ford`se dehen ja auch ganz nett aus und Preislich naja..is schon ganz schön unverschämt wie Audi/VW hinlangt :v


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja schön wärs |rolleyes 
Aber ich glaube wenn die was bei uns findet... |uhoh: |rolleyes 

Die Audi/Ford Sache hat sich auch erstmal erledigt, weil ich jetzt mit Führerschein anfange :q vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen 18 Geburtstag |rolleyes 
Da will meine Mum erstmal abwarten, wie viel der im Endeffekt kostet.
Aber vom Ford Fusion ist sie weg #6  endlich...
Ein Ford Focus C-Max wäre dann die nächste Möglichkeit, da wäre ich auch zufrieden mit :g Der gefällt mir  
Aber der Fusion? Nee...:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau ist echt was schickes mit ner 5er um nen Teich oder an 
nem Fuss rumzupirschen und Forellen auf Sicht zu fangen.

Mach echt spaß. Wobei ich auch mit meiner 5/6er die 
Trutten ärger, aber halt vom Boot aus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kennt Ihr jemanden der ein Schlauchboot mit Motor sucht?
Ich muss mal wieder ein wenig für Platz sorgen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr jemanden der ein Schlauchboot mit Motor sucht?
> Ich muss mal wieder ein wenig für Platz sorgen.


 
Ja....ich

bis Andy mit seinem Böötchen Fertig ist brauch ich was für kleinere Spritztouren, wat haste den Feines? Trailer dabei?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Brauchste nicht  passt alles zusammengepackt in nen Golf :q

Es is ein Bombard Tropic mit eben über 
3 Meter Länge (ich glaube 310), Seewasserfest und Holzboden.

Den Motor kannste Dir aussuchen etweder einen 
4er Yamaha oder nen 5er Johnson


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja schön wärs |rolleyes
> Aber ich glaube wenn die was bei uns findet... |uhoh: |rolleyes
> 
> Die Audi/Ford Sache hat sich auch erstmal erledigt, weil ich jetzt mit Führerschein anfange :q vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen 18 Geburtstag |rolleyes
> ...


 
ich find den Fusion viel schicker als den c-max 
http://img123.*ih.us/img123/9182/fusionalgeu8.th.jpg    http://img123.*ih.us/img123/6531/cmax20071jf2.th.jpg


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr geil! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX9x7A_QE2I
Müsst ihr euch mal reinziehen. Das ist auch noch ein Traum von mir.... :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Chris bei DEM Fusion würde ich auch ja sagen :vik: 

Meine Mum will aber den #t  http://www.ail.de/bilder_katalog/ford-fusion.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht  passt alles zusammengepackt in nen Golf :q
> 
> Es is ein Bombard Tropic mit eben über
> 3 Meter Länge (ich glaube 310), Seewasserfest und Holzboden.
> ...


 

Wenn ich das in meinen Golf packe kann ich leider nicht mehr mitfahren   + Motor + Gerödel ne ne da seh ich schwarz  

trotzdem las mal hören was Du Dir Preislich vorstellst?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn ich das in meinen Golf packe kann ich leider nicht mehr mitfahren   + Motor + Gerödel ne ne da seh ich schwarz
> 
> trotzdem las mal hören was Du Dir Preislich vorstellst?



Also ich hab bis jetzt in nem Golf3 einem 4, meinem jetztigen A4
 und selbst im KA meiner Herzdame mitbekommen. Vertrau mir 

Wegen der Preise bekommste ne PN.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ja Chris bei DEM Fusion würde ich auch ja sagen :vik:
> 
> Meine Mum will aber den #t http://www.ail.de/bilder_katalog/ford-fusion.jpg


 

Ja sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht |rolleyes  der kostet wahrscheinlich etwas mehr als ein anständiger A3 sogar mehr als A4 vlt!?!

zu dem Serien Fusion nur eins :v  solche Bilder möchte ich bitte am So abend nicht sehen   Ich mußte mal kurz zum schreien nach draußen rennen


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis jetzt in nem Golf3 einem 4, meinem jetztigen A4
> und selbst im KA meiner Herzdame mitbekommen. Vertrau mir
> 
> Wegen der Preise bekommste ne PN.


 
Ich hatte vorher einen Golf3 Variant :c nu darf ich zwar Golf5 genießen, aber platzlich eher Polo |gr:  der Kofferraum ist voll wenn ich mein Brandungsanzug, Gerätekasten und Angeln drin hab, echt zum :v 

Ja schick mal PN auch mit dem Preisen für die Motoren#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> zu dem Serien Fusion nur eins :v  solche Bilder möchte ich bitte am So abend nicht sehen   Ich mußte mal kurz zum schreien nach draußen rennen



Du bringst es auf den Punkt :m 
Vorallem ist der ungefähr so groß wie ein neuer Ford Fiesta, nur höhergelegt  
Stilbruch pur! :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab auch noch ein 4m schlauchboot mit scheibe und 6ps aussenboarde im angebot glaube mit trailer .will ein kumpel von mir verkaufen preis per pn.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Vorallem ist der ungefähr so groß wie ein neuer Ford Fiesta, nur höhergelegt
> Stilbruch pur! :g


 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
nu muß ich schon wieder schreiend raus rennen, meine Frau guckt schon ganz komisch #t 
is ja echt wiederlich


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab auch noch ein 4m schlauchboot mit scheibe und 6ps aussenboarde im angebot glaube mit trailer .will ein kumpel von mir verkaufen preis per pn.
> greez
> andy


 
da isser ja wieder! #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> da isser ja wieder! #h




war ein harter tag fürn andy mit kopfaua und reichlich müdigkeit |supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tjaja der gute Alkohol :q 

Sagmal was ist iegentlich mit unserem Chris13? |kopfkrat Karoline unter seiner Führung abgesoffen? :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> war ein harter tag fürn andy mit kopfaua und reichlich müdigkeit |supergri


 

|pftroest: jaja Vodka Vodka und was dann.....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Tjaja der gute Alkohol :q
> 
> Sagmal was ist iegentlich mit unserem Chris13? |kopfkrat Karoline unter seiner Führung abgesoffen? :q



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Tjaja der gute Alkohol :q
> 
> Sagmal was ist iegentlich mit unserem Chris13? |kopfkrat Karoline unter seiner Führung abgesoffen? :q


 


 

 |muahah: |good:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |pftroest: jaja Vodka Vodka und was dann.....


los chris schlag zu das schlauchi von mir bzw meinem kumpel ist günstig war auch schon am überlegen .aber dann 2 boote nöööö


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy 
biste morgen früh hier? oder aus |schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @andy
> biste morgen früh hier? oder aus |schlaf:



bin gewehr bei fuß c.a. 5 uhr hab ab morgen 2 jobs erst meine arbeit danach bis ca 22 uhr noch nen garagenbau.für die nächsten 2-3 wochen#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bin gewehr bei fuß c.a. 5 uhr hab ab morgen 2 jobs erst meine arbeit danach bis ca 22 uhr noch nen garagenbau.für die nächsten 2-3 wochen#6


 

hmm üble geschichte, hauptsache die Kohle stimmt, oder für Lau weil Kollege?


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bin gewehr bei fuß c.a. 5 uhr hab ab morgen 2 jobs erst meine arbeit danach bis ca 22 uhr noch nen garagenbau.für die nächsten 2-3 wochen#6



Na danach haste dir deinen DK Urlaub aber verdient :g 

Man hab ich Lust auf Trier, die Stadt der Kirchen :v da merkt man aber mal wie geil der Wind und sie Salzluft hier oben doch ist :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hmm üble geschichte, hauptsache die Kohle stimmt, oder für Lau weil Kollege?



nee auftrag mit folgen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na danach haste dir deinen DK Urlaub aber verdient :g
> 
> Man hab ich Lust auf Trier, die Stadt der Kirchen :v da merkt man aber mal wie geil der Wind und sie Salzluft hier oben doch ist :vik:



na hat doch was kirchen anglotzen das is was fürn andy |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na danach haste dir deinen DK Urlaub aber verdient :g
> 
> Man hab ich Lust auf Trier, die Stadt der Kirchen :v


 
Mensch Fynn, pack dein Geschirr ein und wander an der Mosel lang, da gibbet bestimmt den ein oder anderen Wels der mit will


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee auftrag mit folgen :vik:


 

optimal hoffentlich hats zur Folge, das Du nicht mehr weißt wohin mit der ganzen Kohle #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Scheiss Wirtschaftaufschwung hier in Deutschland, 
keiner hat mehr Zeit zum Angeln :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> optimal hoffentlich hats zur Folge, das Du nicht mehr weißt wohin mit der ganzen Kohle #6



ach die bekomm ich schon um die ecke :vik:

freitag ist meine neue giga fighter da die hatten lieferschwierigkeiten. und ne neue daiwa capricorn iss auch bestellt#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Scheiss Wirtschaftaufschwung hier in Deutschland,
> keiner hat mehr Zeit zum Angeln :q




:c:c:c |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mein Kumpel der der meinen Trailer aufmotzen wollte hat auch 
keine Zeit, ******** ich kenne gar keine Arbeitslosen mehr :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach ich vergass mein neues navi kommt auch ende der woche garmin gps 60


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel der der meinen Trailer aufmotzen wollte hat auch
> keine Zeit, ******** ich kenne gar keine Arbeitslosen mehr :q



ich nehm dir den trailer ab ,ich such noch einen.|rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sagmal hat zufällig jemand von euch ein günstiges GPS Gerät abzugeben? #c 
Ich brauch dringendst eins für Norwegen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sagmal hat zufällig jemand von euch ein günstiges GPS Gerät abzugeben? #c
> Ich brauch dringendst eins für Norwegen...



guckst du bei boh ey wollte auch erst ein magellan sportrak hab mich dann aber auf das garmin umentschieden iss zwar nur ein reines gps ohne karten reicht aber fürs wasser wenn mein boot fertig ist kommt sowieso ein kombi echo/gps


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, nö den brauch ich noch. Aber Ihm fehlen 
noch die Rollen, Winde usw... Also die Teile hab ich, ich
brauch nur nen Schweisser ohne Job :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn Du keine Karte brauchst ist das Teil ganz gut

http://svb.hosting-kunde.de/elektronik+seekarten/gps+handys/magellan/magellan+explorist+100.html


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö, nö den brauch ich noch. Aber Ihm fehlen
> noch die Rollen, Winde usw... Also die Teile hab ich, ich
> brauch nur nen Schweisser ohne Job :q



dann gib den trailer doch mir ich bin gelernter montageschlosser hab ne voll ausgerüstete werkstatt und nach der arbeit noch zeit zum schweißen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Karte brauchst ist das Teil ganz gut
> 
> http://svb.hosting-kunde.de/elektronik+seekarten/gps+handys/magellan/magellan+explorist+100.html



hab allerdings das garmin gps 60 schon gekauft sieht optisch besser aus und hat jede menge extras.
jau hab ich mir auch gedacht iss ja eigendlich nur wichtig den fisch wieder zu finden und bei nebel ohne kompass den weg zu folgen. da hatte ich nämlich auf fehmarn mal ein richtig geiles erlebniss.|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann gib den trailer doch mir ich bin gelernter montageschlosser hab ne voll ausgerüstete werkstatt und nach der arbeit noch zeit zum schweißen |supergri



|muahah: Ja klar Zeit  
3 Wochen Garage hochziehen :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Karte brauchst ist das Teil ganz gut
> 
> http://svb.hosting-kunde.de/elektronik+seekarten/gps+handys/magellan/magellan+explorist+100.html



Ja den wollte ich mir wohl holen...
Aber ich brauch noch soooo viel für Norwegen |rolleyes  Aber ich denke mal die 100€ sind wohl am sinnvollsten investiert


----------



## Franky D (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend männers ich frag jetzt noch mal hat irgentwer ein plan was jetzt aus der kleinbootstour geworden ist????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> |muahah: Ja klar Zeit
> 3 Wochen Garage hochziehen :q



nu iss doch alles nebensächlich |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ja den wollte ich mir wohl holen...
> Aber ich brauch noch soooo viel für Norwegen |rolleyes  Aber ich denke mal die 100€ sind wohl am sinnvollsten investiert



die meisten norwegenboote sind doch mit gps ausgestattet deins nich???


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Salzwedel bei Celle?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die meisten norwegenboote sind doch mit gps ausgestattet deins nich???



Verwechselst Du da gerade GPS mit Echolot?
Hatte noch nie ein Norwegen Boot mit GPS aber viele mit Echolot.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Verwechselst Du da gerade GPS mit Echolot?
> Hatte noch nie ein Norwegen Boot mit GPS aber viele mit Echolot.



naja bis celle iss noch ein bisschen eher bei uelzen .

keine gps an board ich dachte. na dann brauch er ja doch eins.

nee hab ich nich verwechselt aber ich dachte das gps in norge auch standart wäre.


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wollte ich grad sagen...Echolot ja, GPS nein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na iss der chris wieder vorm rechner einge|schlaf:


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Brrr 200KM von hier.... 
nene dann werd ich wohl doch warten müssen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Brrr 200KM von hier....
> nene dann werd ich wohl doch warten müssen.



sach mal haste keine freie autowerkstatt inner nähe die machen sowas auch ganz gerne fürn paar europas nach feierabend .dann iss die sache mit dem tüv ja noch du darfst ja nich überall am rahmen schweißen also wäre eine werkstatt vlt das beste dann müßen die sich auch mit dem tüv auseinandersetzen . also ich bestelle mir wohl mein trailer zubehör einzeln dann wird alles geschraubt ,somit hast du den vorteil das du auch mal ein anderes boot auflegen kannst nur schellen vestellen und fertich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp soll auch alles geschraubt/geklammert werden.

Aber trotzdem müssen ja die Halter für die Kielrollen, 
die Heckrolle, der Windenstand und die Hinteren Rollen 
geschweisst werden.

Ein Samstag und ne Kiste Pils ist das schon :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp das mach wohl sein nur der windenstand iss der nich auf der zugstange oder haste ein rahmen wo er aufgeschweißt wird.

weil wenn der auf der zugstange geschweißt wird bekommst bestimmt probleme mit der abnahme. also ich hab den windenstand auch zum schrauben gesehen .iss mit sicherheit zum vorteil. denk auch daran das du mit jeder schweißnaht eine roststelle schaffst weil der zink abbrennt.und dieses zinkspray zum späteren versiegeln naja |uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Windenstand wird gekontert.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na iss der chris wieder vorm rechner einge|schlaf:


 
bin wieder da,war kurz weggenickt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Der Windenstand wird gekontert.




also doch nich aufgeschweißt. naja was solls ihr macht das schon hab mir ja auch noch keine gedanken über meinem bau gemacht lass es auf mich drauf zukommen wird schon werden.

aber das bier nich vor der arbeit austrinken sonst wird es eh erst das wochenende darauf etwas mit dem bauen:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bin wieder da,war kurz weggenickt :q



dachte ich mir doch werd auch gleich abtauchen.so recht fit bin ich noch nich.#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Entweder so wie auf dem Bild mit diese U-Profil Schrauben
oder halt mit der kleinen Platte und stink normalen VA Schrauben.

Das ist aber nicht mein Trailer!!!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dachte ich mir doch werd auch gleich abtauchen.so recht fit bin ich noch nich.#d


 

bin dann weg, bis morgen :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschö Chris!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Entweder so wie auf dem Bild mit diese U-Profil Schrauben
> oder halt mit der kleinen Platte und stink normalen VA Schrauben.
> 
> Das ist aber nicht mein Trailer!!!!!!



hab ich mir schon denken können das es nicht deiner ist sieht doch etwas .naja aus . aber so in etwa iss das schon ok .die einfachste lösung.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bis morgen früh chris .werd jetzt auch abtauchen 

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bis morgen chris und andy gute nacht


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Männers ich meld mich dann auch ab, noch schnell duschen 
und dann ab ins vorgewärmte Bett

Bis Denne

Kai


----------



## Franky D (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop bin auch weg männers gute nacht und bis morgen und dir Fynn viel spaß in Trier und nicht zu viel              #g


----------



## der Jäger (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!|wavey:

Gruß an den Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team!!

Bin kurz drin zum Lesen und wünsche allen die jetzt ins die Schlafkoje hüpfen eine angenehme Bettruhe |gutenach|schlaf:


:vik: 12 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris noch am |schlaf:  du hast dat gut.
soll ich mal was sagen nurnoch 26 tage bis zum urlaub im gelobten land genau 30 tage bis zur mille :vik: das wird eine lange harte zeit bis dahin .von mir aus kann es sofort losgehen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300101065745&rd=1&rd=1

meins :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Gemeinde!

Oh manno ich kann hier doch keine Ebay Einträge lesen.... :v
Was gabs denn?


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=020&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=300101065745&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> meins :q:q:q


 
Zu dem Thema hab ich auch noch einen... guckst Du....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&item=190105353121&rd=1&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

hab heute morgen zugeschlagen 4 Tikets Linkin Park in HAMBURG und der Chris ist dabei 


 :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LP in HH wie geil!!!!!
Ich will mit :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> LP in HH wie geil!!!!!
> Ich will mit :q


 
Wer will das nicht, ist doch die Frage :q 

:vik: :vik: Gibt leider kaum noch Tikets :vik: :vik: 

Guck mal hier.... und klick virtueller Sitzplan(im Menu links) und da mal U14 an :q http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.colorline-arena.com/_elemente/images/grundrisse/eg_gross.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.colorline-arena.com/besuchereingaenge_eg.php%3FthisMain%3D3%26thisSub%3D2&h=430&w=583&sz=148&hl=de&start=47&um=1&tbnid=rPv9AL62FSj5ZM:&tbnh=99&tbnw=134&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcolorline%2Barena%26start%3D40%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN

Geiler geht doch garnicht :vik:


----------



## chris13 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoooOOOrggggen!....Genau in 2Studen fängt die erste Prüfung an!...Man bin ich froh wenn ich die hinter mir habe,der Rest wird einfach lol


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmmm..
keiner da? sitzt ihr schon am Wasser #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Am Wasser, dass wäre schön! Scheiss Arbeit...


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Am Wasser, dass wäre schön! Scheiss Arbeit...


 

Jetzt ein oder zwei Dorsche Drillen :l |rolleyes  

Aber nein, is mal wieder Montag   :r zum Glück is gleich vorbei #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

oh man mein kopf dröhnt, heute in der schule eingepennt:m

Aber ich bin endlich konfirmiert#6:q

Fynn wünsch ich viel spass in Trier:g


----------



## Franky D (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na den glückwunsch zur konfi ich hoffe es hat auch genügend geld für neues tackle gegeben.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erstmal danke

genug schon, aber leider wird das wohl eher für andere (größere) sachen ausgegeben


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend man hier ist ja heute voll tote Hose, hab den Verdacht ihr seit ohne mich zum #:  |motz:


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin gerade wieder da, ein schöner Abend an der Weser auch ohne Fisch.


----------



## Franky D (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne war heute nicht angeln war in der  Schule von morgens bis mittachgs und dann hab ich aufs Ohr gelegt am Wochenende hatte ein Kumpel seinen 18 gefeiert und ich war erst um halb sieben wieder zu hause wobei gesagt werden muss ich war vorher noch ne stunde angeln also von halb 6- halb7 war ich noch am wasser


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

an angeln ist leider gerade nicht zudenken, vll nächste woche mal, aber die Weekends sind gerade voll ausgeschöpft


----------



## micha_2 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy die daiwa capricorn pilk hättest von mir haben können


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy die daiwa capricorn pilk hättest von mir haben können



das kann ich ja nu nich riechen.:q

hast du irgendwelche negativen erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht oder warum willste verkaufen ?

ist das die 4500 die du hast ?

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal was ist denn los seid ihr alle beim angeln ins wasser gefallen oder warum ist hier den ganzentag nichts los


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der eine oder andere ist am arbeiten. ich zb hatte heute nur 14 stunden .aber recht haste eigendlich könnte ich ja noch schnell zum nachtangeln und dann morgen direkt wieder zur arbeit wenn ich nich vor lauter müdigkeit ins wasser gefallen bin. vlt geht es dem einen oder anderen auch so.|uhoh:

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

freilich andy ich habe dafür veständnis das ihr arbeiten müsst ich ging jetzt auch eher von den jüngeren aus die zur schule gehen aber es war ja den ganzen tag keiner drin nur du heute morgen um 5Uhr und dann den ganzentag kein anderer das ist schon etwas komisch. Ihr habt sicherlich bei dem Wetter sehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Farmer-Joh (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

netten gruß an die mftler!habeheute noch einen Kutter zum 12.05 für ein paar kumpels und mich bestellt! freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## Franky D (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon mal petri von wo solls denn losgehen?


----------



## Farmer-Joh (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mommark!


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ich war Gestern in Kiel wollte Heringe fangen, aber leider ging da garnichts. Ich hatte 0, neben mir stand einer der hatte von 05:30-15:30 gerade mal 11 Stück und die waren nicht wirklich groß, alles nur so halbe portionen.
naja war wenigstens am Wasser, leider hat sich das Wetter den ganzen Tag bedeckt gehalten, deswegen bin ich um 15:30 abgehauen.
Hab schonmal für mich beschlossen in nächster Zeit nach Neustadt und Kleinboot mieten, dann kann man auch seine Fänge nicht so einfach aufs Wetter schieben.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
alles klar? warum so Spät?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris .
nix los im salzwasser iss ja traurig.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ich hab :v
aber was solls immerhin mußte ich meine Küche nicht mit den ganzen Schuppen einsauen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> alles klar? warum so Spät?



firma ist heute nur streichen angesagt vorbereitung für morgen .da hab ich gesagt gut denn hab ich frei iss sowieso nur arbeit für 2 mann .ich fahre um 8  zu meiner baustelle.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja ich hab :v
> aber was solls immerhin mußte ich meine Küche nicht mit den ganzen Schuppen einsauen :m



das ist der vorteil bei inem mißglückten angeltag.:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,
chris ich habe mich dieses jahr echt gewundert, ausser in schlutup ein paar tage, lief es von land aus nicht wirklich dolle dieses jahr#qAber dafür hoffe ich jetzt auf ordentlich horni|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hört sich doch gut an #6
Mich hat das Gestern auch überkommen, rein ins Auto und ab nach Kiel, und dann das!
Es geht ja nicht ums Fangen, sondern ums Angeln..... #t :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ...ordentlich horni|supergri


 

und das am frühen Morgen :q  :q  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an #6
> Mich hat das Gestern auch überkommen, rein ins Auto und ab nach Kiel, und dann das!
> Es geht ja nicht ums Fangen, sondern ums Angeln..... #t :q



richtich so schaff ich heute abend mal zum dealer mal gucken vlt kann ich die rute abholen


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal andy, hast Du gesehen welchen 2ten Kahn der Knurri für den Dorschpokal dazu bekommen hat. 
Ich will auf jeden Fall auf die Eltra und nicht auf den Kutter 
www.ms-michael-glinka.de  |krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sag mal andy, hast Du gesehen welchen 2ten Kahn der Knurri für den Dorschpokal dazu bekommen hat.
> Ich will auf jeden Fall auf die Eltra und nicht auf den Kutter
> www.ms-michael-glinka.de  |krach:



warum das denn die ist doch nich schlecht. ich denk mal da es eine meisterschaft ist werden die plätze eh gelost. wäre zumindest fair für jeden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warum das denn die ist doch nich schlecht. ich denk mal da es eine meisterschaft ist werden die plätze eh gelost. wäre zumindest fair für jeden.


 
Guck Dir mal die Bilder an, da hats nirgendwo ne möglichkeit die Ruten abzustellen |gr:  dann die Spitze.....echt Spitze.
Ich seh das schon kommen, Dirk & Du @ Eltra, Chris @ Seelenverkäufer :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal die Bilder an, da hats nirgendwo ne möglichkeit die Ruten abzustellen |gr:  dann die Spitze.....echt Spitze.
> Ich seh das schon kommen, Dirk & Du @ Eltra, Chris @ Seelenverkäufer :r



also ich würde gerne auf die glinka .die spitze is doch i.o. das verdeck unten wird doch auchnoch abgebaut. die spitze ist ähnlich wie bei der christa. nu mach mal nich die pferde verrückt wird schon werden.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> also ich würde gerne auf die glinka .die spitze is doch i.o. das verdeck unten wird doch auchnoch abgebaut. die spitze ist ähnlich wie bei der christa. nu mach mal nich die pferde verrückt wird schon werden.|rolleyes


 

Dein Wort in Petri`s Ohr :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir können auch gerne vorher nochmal beide schiffe nemen damit man sie überhaupt mal kennenlernt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wir können auch gerne vorher nochmal beide schiffe nemen damit man sie überhaupt mal kennenlernt.


 
Das ist eine gute Idee :q  :q  
Wann? :q 
Ich muß mal gucken, ob ich das irgendwo zwischen kriege :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Idee :q  :q
> Wann? :q
> Ich muß mal gucken, ob ich das irgendwo zwischen kriege :vik:



wann du bist gut |uhoh:

haben ja noch ein paar tage bis zum pokal. lass mich erstmal aus dem urlaub wieder antanzen.
so ich werd dann mal los muß noch den hänger holen und maschinen packen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau dat stimmt is noch ein bischen was hin 

Denn man einen entspannten Tag  
Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers, #h 
alle fleißig am arbeiten?? |uhoh: 
Hat sich ja nicht viel getan die letzte Zeit...  

Grüße Liz

@Andy ---> Dickes fettes Petri für deinen genialen Stör <---
|gr: !!!WILL AUCH!!!|gr:​


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, ich hab frei :q

Hab nachher meine Praktische Prüfung (SBF See) und
muss noch ein bisschen knoten


----------



## andre23 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...die "glinka" ist echt super....keine sorge!!!...kenne boot und skipper...auch wenn klemptner raik einen seltsamen humor hat...und oft mürrisch ist...man muß wissen wie man mit ihm umzugehen hat...habe ja auch 30 jahre in wismar gelebt...beide kutter sind eigentlich super...obwohl ich die glinka bevorzugen würde!!!...schon wegen ihrer erfahrung...die sind bedeutend länger im geschäft als team eltra....

mvh andré


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ TORSK NI ,, Na dann schnell noch bissl üben!
Und gutes Gelingen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Liz,
habt ihr euch im Wald verlaufen, oder wat?

Wollte gerade ne Vermißtenanzeige aufgeben :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab frei :q
> 
> Hab nachher meine Praktische Prüfung (SBF See) und
> muss noch ein bisschen knoten


 

Auch von mir viel Glück bei der Prüfung #6  Du schaffst das schon #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Liz, ich muss gerade mit einem Finger tippen, da 
ich irgendwie meine Hände im Paalsteg vergessen habe :q

Kai


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey ein MFTler!!!
 Nö, haben jetzt erst mal für ein paar Tage ne Pause eingelegt.
Haben doch am So unser Aquarium geholt das wird jetzt erst mal fertig gemacht :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Chris!

Ich hoffe mal, hab mir über die Jahre irgendwie meinen eigenen
Fahrstil angewöht und das ist jetzt ganz schön schwer so zu
fahren wie die Prüfer das wollen.


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Od evtl eine Hand mit eingeknotet ???|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hey ein MFTler!!!
> Nö, haben jetzt erst mal für ein paar Tage ne Pause eingelegt.
> Haben doch am So unser Aquarium geholt das wird jetzt erst mal fertig gemacht :vik:


 
wie jetzt Aquarium, will Dirk im Wohnzimmer angeln oder habt ihr vor Besatz zu Züchten :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Danke Chris!
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, hab mir über die Jahre irgendwie meinen eigenen
> Fahrstil angewöht und das ist jetzt ganz schön schwer so zu
> fahren wie die Prüfer das wollen.


 
Kenn ich das problem, mußte vor ein paar Jahren zur Nachschulung(KfZ) oh mann, bei der Probefahrt hat der Fahrlehrer die ganze Zeit nur rumgemotzt  |director: |rotwerden


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Denke mal das werden die Kinder versuchen (die Fische da raus zu holen ) |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Leutz,

drei MFT'ler auf einmal!!!#h:q

Das mim angeln in der Wohnung ham uns die Kinder auch schon vorgeschlagen...
Ist ne Überlegung wert!!!

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Denke mal das werden die Kinder versuchen (die Fische da raus zu holen ) |uhoh:


 


:q  :q  :q  
ich muß nochmal ein bischen schaffen  
Bis später
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Leutz,
> 
> drei MFT'ler auf einmal!!!#h:q
> 
> ...


 
MFT RULEZ 

Moin Dirk,
auch wieder aus dem Wald geschält |rolleyes  haste die Bäume weg oder nur kleine Pause #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab frei :q
> 
> Hab nachher meine Praktische Prüfung (SBF See) und
> muss noch ein bisschen knoten



Hej Kai,

von mir auch viel Glück!!!
Aber das klappt schon, wirst sehen...#6:q
Mach dich nicht verrückt!

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Torsk

hast Du nur heute Frei oder hast Du Urlaub, ich frag nur sonst könnte man eine kleine Tour zusammen starten, wenn Du Bock hast?!?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leider noch nicht alles Holz zu Haus,
nur kleine Pause gehabt, bis die Blasen wieder verheilt sind!|uhoh:
Heut Abend geht's wild weiter...:q:q:q
Morgen dann neue Blasen!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Also fürs erste hab ich nur heute frei, *ABER*
ab dem 11.05 bin ich ja wie gesagt im Norden unterwegs
da würde bestimmt was gehen 

Hier steht auch noch ein Boot rum das nach Salzwasser schreit :q


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MFT-Männer
an die arbeit, sonst gibts Ärger mit de Chefe!!
|bla: 

@Dirk & Chris​


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> MFT-Männer
> an die arbeit, sonst gibts Ärger mit de Chefe!!
> |bla:​



Phü.... meine Madamme ist malochen das reicht :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> MFT-Männer
> an die arbeit, sonst gibts Ärger mit de Chefe!!
> |bla:​




|director:*Sklaventreiberin!!!*


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
:k


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> MFT-Männer
> 
> an die arbeit, sonst gibts Ärger mit de Chefe!!
> 
> |bla:​


 
ja ne schon klar Liz, Du willst hier mit Kai allein sein |rolleyes  :q  

ich muß jetzt aber wirklich weg (für 10min) 

@Torsk
jau ab 11.05, ich will aber in der Woche los :g  sonst muß ich zu lange mit meiner madam |krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |director:*Sklaventreiberin!!!*


 

|good: |muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Unter der Woche passt bei mir auch besser. :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Morgen dann neue Blasen!!!


 

Das schreit ja nach einer Boardferkel Nominierung :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ne schon klar Liz, Du willst hier mit Kai allein sein |rolleyes :q 


Genau!!! :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann müssen wir uns aber ranhalten, in ner knappen Stunden
tanzt hier mein blonder Generalfeldmarshall wieder an und dann
gibt es wieder Druck, Drall und Geschwindigkeit für den armen Kai.... *schnüff*


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> ja ne schon klar Liz, Du willst hier mit Kai allein sein |rolleyes :q
> 
> 
> Genau!!! :m



Was geht denn hier ab??? ;+
Ärger das kleine graue Tier mit den großen Ohren, oda wat???


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir uns aber ranhalten, in ner knappen Stunden
> tanzt hier mein blonder Generalfeldmarshall wieder an und dann
> gibt es wieder Druck, Drall und Geschwindigkeit für den armen Kai.... *schnüff*


 
:q  schön das andere das gleiche "problem" haben :q 

Aber eins muß ich trotzdem mal los werden ich LIEBE MEINEN GENERAL auch wenn der Drill manchmal ein bischen übertrieben ist :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bis später
Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Aber eins muß ich trotzdem mal los werden ich LIEBE MEINEN GENERAL auch wenn der Drill manchmal ein bischen übertrieben ist :g



Wetten sie stand gerade hinter ihm :q


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: |good:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wetten sie stand gerade hinter ihm :q


 

No , aber manchmal ließt Sie abend heimlich was hier so läuft :g 
jetzt bin ich erstmal fein raus :q


----------



## Franky D (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir gutes gelingen torsk wird schon klappen. das mit dem fahrstil ist so nesache hab den lappen jetzt knapp drei wochen ich glaube wenn mein Fahrlehre jetzt neben mir sitzen würde der würde mich erschlagen so wie ich fahre


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

Kai ich wünsche dir schonmal viel Glück für die Prüfung#hDas wird schon:m

Oh man heute wieder knappe 30 Grad in der Schule und wir haben Philo geschrieben|krach:Aber was soll´s da muss man durch, wenn man später mal die dicke Kohle machen will:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
so gewünschte Verpackungsmaterialien sind heute auf ihren weg gegangen, müßten morgen oder übermorgen ankommen |supergri 
sorry hat ein bischen gedauert, aber gut Ding will Weile haben |supergri

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Oh man heute wieder knappe 30 Grad in der Schule und wir haben Philo geschrieben|krach:Aber was soll´s da muss man durch, wenn man später mal die dicke Kohle machen will:q


 
sitzt mal bei 30grad im Büro :c (dat sind keine Tränen dat is scheweiß) :m 

Wie soll einem Philosophie helfen Dick Kohle zu verdienen #c und ein Abitur heißt noch lange nicht das man nicht als Lagerarbeiter oder LKW-Fahrer endet (anmk. des Verfassersas soll nicht heißen das genannte Berufe in irgend einer Form niedere arbeiten wären, sondern nur, das sie nicht die Dicke Kohle abschmeißen) |supergri 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sitzt mal bei 30grad im Büro :c  (dat sind keine Tränen dat is scheweiß)  :m
> 
> Wie soll einem Philosophie helfen Dick Kohle zu verdienen #c  und ein Abitur heißt noch lange nicht das man nicht als Lagerarbeiter oder LKW-Fahrer endet (Das soll nicht heißen das genannte Berufe in irgend einer Form niedere arbeiten wären, sondern nur, das sie nicht die Dicke Kohle abschmeißen) |supergri
> 
> Gruß Chris



Na wir hatten ja gerade noch ne Abkühlung, durch nen Eis in der mittagspause:m

Taj wie mir Philo, Mathe usw helfen soll weiß ich auch noch nicht, aber mit Abi hat man ja wenigstens schonmal nen Anfang gemacht, sonst gibts ja noch Vater Staat:g#d


----------



## Farmer-Joh (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hätte noch einen platz für Dk am 12.05 frei ,mit einem Kutter max 6 leute, in mommark!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute!

So bin wieder zurück.
Prüfung bestanden. :q


----------



## Farmer-Joh (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gratuliere


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @andy
> so gewünschte Verpackungsmaterialien sind heute auf ihren weg gegangen, müßten morgen oder übermorgen ankommen |supergri
> sorry hat ein bischen gedauert, aber gut Ding will Weile haben |supergri
> 
> Gruß Chris



mensch chris du bist nen held #6 dank dir schonmal.hättest dich aber net so beeilen müssen beim nächsten treffen wäre auch gut.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> So bin wieder zurück.
> Prüfung bestanden. :q




herzlichen glühstrumpf :vik:


----------



## Franky D (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn Herzlichen Glückwunsch Torsk


----------



## Liz261280 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#r  Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> So bin wieder zurück.
> Prüfung bestanden. :q


 
|schild-g #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> So bin wieder zurück.
> Prüfung bestanden. :q



super, herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles weiter:m:m#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moooooooin!


----------



## der Jäger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> So bin wieder zurück.
> Prüfung bestanden. :q




Moin !!
|schild-g  

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## der Jäger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Wünsche Euch noch eine schöne Woche #h

Schöner kann ein Urlaub,3 Wochen , nicht beginnen.
Schaue erst wieder am Wochenende(SO) wieder rein.
Muss  mich ein wenig erholen und abschalten.

gruß
der Jäger 

:vik: 8 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip  :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
gibbet wat neues bei euch dort oben im Norden? :q 
Wie wird es wohl Fynn in Trier gehen, hat bestimmt schon heimweh |pftroest: .... ;+ 

MFG LIZ #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz!

Sonne, Sonne, Sonne :q
Und viel Arbeit.... :v

Aber spätestens um vier fällt hier der Hammer und dann geht ab ans Wasser :q


----------



## Liz261280 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sonne haben wir hier auch nur fehlt uns die schöne Ostsee #q 
Ihr habbet jut da oben an der Küste!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

öhhh ok... Im Vergleich zu Euch ja, aber für mich
sind es auch noch mindestens 250KM...


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen 

bei uns ist auch herliches wetter den ganzen morgen sonnenschein


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guuten moin|kopfkrat

hier ist sonne pur und die Määädels tragen wieder minis:l:k:q

Was kann da noch schöner sein#c:g


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey jd pass auf das du keine stielaugen kriegst


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was meinst Du was hier auf Arbeit los is!

Girls Day... voll krass :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja, früher waren es die viereckigen Augen vom Fern-glotzen und heute die Stielaugen vom hinterherschauen#6:m

Nur noch morgen und dann heisst es 4 Tage lang "chillen" was das Zeug hält:l


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich nun hab ich sei meine Balzer sea spin echt hammer geil die Rute super action und das beste sie hatt nur 75€ gekostet


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

huhu keiner zu hause |rolleyes

@ chris  hast was gut bei mir meine frau hat sie tierisch gefreut.
vielen dank von ihr und natürlich auch vom andy #6

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen  bin wieder da war was für die fitness tun und nacher noch ein paar vorfäher basteln


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm das ist irgentwie verhext,wenn ich hier bin ist niemand anderes da....:/
Fynn kommt morgen wieder:vik:


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieso ich bin doch da
jop da merkt man mal wie schnell die woche vergangen ist


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wieso ich bin doch da
> jop da merkt man mal wie schnell die woche vergangen ist



muahaha endlich#6

War vorhin bei meinem dealer, sein neuer laden ist so winzig, in dem kann man sich kaum bewegen|krach:Und das schlimmste ist ja noch, dass er gerade keine Magnum twister auf lager hatte|uhoh:

Hab e mir vorhin mal deine Rute in natura angesehen, nicht schlecht, aber was mich stört sind immer noch diese ringeSchön leicht ist sie aber#6


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich find sie einfach nur geil die form des Handteils hat auch was für sich mal schauen werd mit ihr demnächst ordentlich die leos ärgern


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wann willste denn los?

Bei uns fangen endlich die Aale an zulaufen, am we muss ich mal ls:g


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin uber das verlängerte pfingstwochenende in holy bei Thomas und dann im Sommer für Zwei wochen.Mit den aalen ists bei uns noch nicht so dicke vereinzelt mal einer sonst noch nichts


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf der einigkeit?

hmm ich kann der nicht so viel abgewinnen, das ist immer so voll, das macht kein spass mehr...

da fahr ich lieber mit heiko#6


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ist halt mein lieblings kutter Besatzung kennen uns nun schon seit drei Jahren bin mehrmals im Jahr oben Thomas findet immer den Fisch und mit dem Platz hab ich kein problem steh immer hinten am Heck


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gehste denn eigentlich 2 wochen dauerpilken, wie der benny?|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nicht die ganzen zwei wochen aber den größten teil davon


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muss ja auch noch zeit für die Mädels am Strand haben


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich mein ich kenn dat ja nicht, aber ist das nicht einbisschen langweilig, nur stur auf dorsch zu pilken?

Ich kenne das ja aus Norge, aber dort habe ich ja viel abwechslung

Nächste woche hol ich mir endlich meine technium, das wird geil:l


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werd es sicher lich auch mal vom strand aus versuchen. ach gut das du das Thema technium ansprichst ist die was fürn Kutter weil ich überlege ob ich mir noch ne zweite Cabo oder villeicht ne Technium oder sowas noch kaufen soll


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie viel zahlste für die cabo...

habe deine sätze da unten nicht gelesen:m

Määdels am strand, meinste die platten oda wie#6^^


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee eher die heißen Schwedinnenja oder die platten oder  die Touris 
Die Cabo kostet knapp 160€


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

160 euronen ist echt ne ganz schöne stange, die technium bekomm ich hier für 80
Vll wirds ja auch die msg, die liegt bei 100 glaube ich

die cabo ist die quantum oda?


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja für den preis würde ich sie auch kriegen ist  die auch vernünftig aber die Cabo ist halt schon geil


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie viel wiegt die?


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Quantum Cabo: 416gr 0,20mm-320m 5,2:1 9Edelstahlkugellag KeramikCarbon Bremsscheiben Timag Bügel 100% Salzwasserfest


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut, da ist die techium 40gr leichter:/, aber die cabo ist eben salzwasserfest..


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja mal schauen werd mir wahrscheinlich was an der Ostsee kaufen wenn ich in Holy bin.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ja mal schauen werd mir wahrscheinlich was an der Ostsee kaufen wenn ich in Holy bin.




an Rollen?

Bei baltic usw. ist es doch wesentlich teurer.....:S


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wollt mal schauen was es für röllchen gibt tendiere aber zu 80%zur Cabo weil die einfach nur der Hammer ist


----------



## chris13 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heyhey...wie gehts?wieder eine prüfung weniger!


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach du hast prüfungrn chris? deswegen bist du so wenig im ab dachten schon du hättest die Karo versenkt.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> heyhey...wie gehts?wieder eine prüfung weniger!




Wann meinste kannste endlich berichten?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich geh dann mal schlafen, muss noch so einiges davon nachholen:q

Ich sage guute nacht und viel spass noch leudz#6


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop gute nacht bis morgen


----------



## chris13 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Denke mal,dass der Bericht bald kommt!Boa nur noch 11Arbeiten und 7Prüfungen!Und dann ne fette Graduation lol


----------



## chris13 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na gut ich geh dann mal!guts nächtle


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganze Meeresanglerkompaniiiiiiie Aaaaaufsteeeehnnnn! :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schlaf: |gaehn: ## |motz: 

|gr: ...Sch**ß Spieß.. |gr:


Moin Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!


----------



## micha_2 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy bist heut nach oebisfelde? oder morgen? der teich scheint ordentlich zu sein und preise sind mehr als ok. wenn du da sein solltest, versuch mal etwas über die tiefen raus zu bekommen. wir sind morgen in beutow, sollen gut gefangen haben gestern. hab nächste woche frei, werd dann mal nach rohrberg oder oebisfelde, und am we sind endlich die heiligenhafener bootsanglertage.endlich wieder naturköderangeln, kann schon nich mehr treten hier, liegt alles voller perlen und auftriebsmurmeln. nur an mundschnüre basteln seit einer woche.


----------



## micha_2 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat einer von euch die neue "Black Star CM" Pilk in 3,50 und 180g gesehen? mich würde der preis interessieren.
steht irgendwo noch ne Shimano Technium in 3,50m und 200g rum? mit der kann mann noch nen 250g pilker in die fluten kloppen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

Eeennnddlich WOCHENENDE


----------



## Franky D (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@micha Cormoran selbst gibt eine preisempfehlung von 214,50€ in uihrem neuen Katalog an.

@jd zum glück ist wochenende da kann man bei dem schönen Wetter angeln gehen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wasn hier los? Alle schon zu Bett?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @micha Cormoran selbst gibt eine preisempfehlung von 214,50€ in uihrem neuen Katalog an.
> 
> @jd zum glück ist wochenende da kann man bei dem schönen Wetter angeln gehen.



nene das ist keine preisempfehlung das iss zu teuer 180 euro das ist ein preis.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> @Andy bist heut nach oebisfelde? oder morgen? der teich scheint ordentlich zu sein und preise sind mehr als ok. wenn du da sein solltest, versuch mal etwas über die tiefen raus zu bekommen. wir sind morgen in beutow, sollen gut gefangen haben gestern. hab nächste woche frei, werd dann mal nach rohrberg oder oebisfelde, und am we sind endlich die heiligenhafener bootsanglertage.endlich wieder naturköderangeln, kann schon nich mehr treten hier, liegt alles voller perlen und auftriebsmurmeln. nur an mundschnüre basteln seit einer woche.



melde mich morgen abend will um 3.00 heut nacht los nach oebis denk mal wird voll werden.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach dir ordentlich den Sack voll!!!#6 :q 
Ich wünsch dir ne ganze Wagenladung Forellies!!!

Bis denne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mach dir ordentlich den Sack voll!!!#6 :q
> Ich wünsch dir ne ganze Wagenladung Forellies!!!
> 
> Bis denne



mach ich natürlich und fotos werden natürlich auch kommen#6

so hau mich jetzt hin
bis morgen
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis Moin Mann!!!

Good night#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo wieder zurück |rolleyes  

War richtig geil #g #g 

Werde mich hier später mal durchlesen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo wieder zurück |rolleyes
> 
> War richtig geil #g #g
> 
> Werde mich hier später mal durchlesen




he´s coming home, he´s coming home, he´s coming, fynn is cmoming home#6

Welcome back#6

ps:hau mich jetzt mal hin|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (27. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin gerade vom Aal angeln zurück und es ging wasa einen Aal von 65cm konnte ich ans Band bringen mehr ging leider nicht aber endlich sind die Aale da


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Franky, Petri Heil zum Aal, da geht noch was :q

Der Rest:

*AAAAuuufffssstttteeehhhhhnnnn!!!!!!*


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so bin gerade vom Aal angeln zurück und es ging wasa einen Aal von 65cm konnte ich ans Band bringen mehr ging leider nicht aber endlich sind die Aale da



Petri zum AAl, hoffentlich läuft das nächste woche genauso:m

Ich bin waaaachhh:m


----------



## Lustiglutz (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen @alle hier #h 

ich wollte Euch nur mitteilen, dass ich in zwei Wochen um diese Zeit im Auto Richtung Norge sitzen werde. *FREU*:m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Lustiglutz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @alle hier #h
> 
> ich wollte Euch nur mitteilen, dass ich in zwei Wochen um diese Zeit im Auto Richtung Norge sitzen werde. *FREU*:m



wie fies#d

Wo gehts denn genau hin?


----------



## Lustiglutz (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q  fies ---> warum???  :q 

Ich bin vom 12. bis 29.5. in Grönvig,  :m  Ardals- Ecke Fisterfjord #h


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei mir dauerts auch nur noch 28 Tage |laola:


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Scheeeeeißeeeee man :c :c #d 

Haben unsern Kater gerade überfahren auf der Straße gefunden :c :c :c 

So'n Idiot....:r


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh mein gott, mein herzliches Beileid..

Es gibt schon Idioten auf dieser Welt!!


----------



## Franky D (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mein gott herzliches Beileid Fynn


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!

Schade um das Tier.

Wenn es Dich etwas aufheitert, 
ich hab gerade meinen SBF See bestanden.


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Schade um das Tier.



Jep so isses...erst packt er seinen Genickbruch und war wieder vollkommen in Ordnung und jetzt passiert son Dreck #q 

Trotzdem sollte man aber nicht vergessen, dass es trotzdem "nur" ein Tier war...#t 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum SBF :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So'n Idiot....:r



Moin,
das ist sehr traurig aber ich hoffe mal das du mit Idiot deinen Kater bezeichnest weil er auf die Strasse gelaufen ist. Ich kann mir nemlich nicht vorstellen das ein Autofahrer vorsätzlich wartet bis ne Katze auf die Strasse läuft und dann Gas gibt.
Bitte zügelt euch so groß die Trauer auch ist.
Mir ist schon mal ein Wildschwein vors Auto gelaufen und ich habs tot gefahren, Auto Schrott. Bin ich ein Idiot weil ich das große leckere Schwein überfahren habe?


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar Jörg, ist schon richtig so  

Aber naja die Wut war zu Anfang natürlich groß |gr: 
Ich kann da aber eh nichts dran ändern und schließe mit sonem Kram zum Glück schnell ab


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Klar Jörg, ist schon richtig so
> 
> Aber naja die Wut war zu Anfang natürlich groß |gr:
> Ich kann da aber eh nichts dran ändern und schließe mit sonem Kram zum Glück schnell ab



na denn ist gut

Jörg du hast schon recht, aber ich habe es selber schon erlebt, dass die öeute einfach weiterfahren, ohne das tier wenigstens von der straße zu holen#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muss da unserem Youngster recht geben, zumindest eine 
Meldung in Verbindung mit einem tut mir leid bzw einem 
kleinen Schadensersatz wäre wohl nicht zu viel verlangt... :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man der schöne main coon tut mir leid fynn . aber bei dem verkehr heut zu tage muß man leider immer damit rechnen. es ist wirklich schwer als autofahrer so schnell zu reagieren und eine vollbremsung kann unterumständen leider nochmehr schaden mit sich tragen . meine eltern wohnen auf dem dorf noch vor dem ortseingangsschild ich habe schon viele katzen von ihnen von der strasse geholt. bleibt leider nicht aus. also kopf hoch.
greez
andy


----------



## micha_2 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy ich war heut in oebisfelde, die forellen sind nur so gesprungen.sind auch etliche rausgekommen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp gesprungen sind sie gestern auch blos mit dem fangen war es bescheiden naja mal ein paar tage warten ,dann nochmal probieren. 
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männers bin vom Karpfenangeln zurück war echt ein schöner Tag wetter war gut und Die Fische haben gut gebissen. Ich konnte leider nur einen 4pfd Karpfen landen bei einem etwas größeren ist mir das Vorfach abgerissen naja was will man machen der kommt bestimmt wieder aber alles in allem ein schöner angeltag


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich war gestern Abend mit nem Kollegen auf Aal.

Glattes 4:0 für ihn |rolleyes  2 gute und 2 lüttte....


----------



## chris13 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naaaaaa wer hat heute Geburtstag?:vik:


----------



## der Jäger (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Wie sehe und lese ist keiner mehr da :c

Bin kurz mal da um Hallo #h  zusagen.
Stecke voll in den Vorbereitungen für Dänemark.
Wünsche Euch allen noch ein ruhigen Wochenstart.

gruß
der Jäger 

:vik: 5 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip   :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Chris13, jetzt schon 16?  
Glückwunsch falls du dich meintest...:m 

Wo bleiben denn die Berichte zu deinen Kuttertagen? #c


----------



## Franky D (29. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also wenn du dich meinst chris dann herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann auch von mir mal happy birthday#h

Bin gerade von aalfischen von der Elbe zurück, ich konnte 2 gute Aale lande und 2 sind mir kurz vorm ufer ausgeschlitzt|krachazu noch 1 güster, beim Brassenkönig, wollten die Aale nicht so, aber 1 untermaßigen konnte er landen und dazu noch einige beifänge:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wie siehts bei euch aus ? alle brückentag heute?

ich werd mal ein wenig malochen gehen schade um die schöne zeit |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und wie siehts bei euch aus ? alle brückentag heute?
> 
> ich werd mal ein wenig malochen gehen schade um die schöne zeit |rolleyes
> greez
> andy



jups,
heute abend gehe ich entweder noch mal auf Aal oder ich gehe zum tanz in den Mai.#6

mal schauen

gruß philipp


----------



## BennyO (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen
Were heute Abend wol auch mal wieder los auf Aal.
Man sehen ob was geht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop ich hab heute auch frei werde heute abend vielleicht auch noch mal zusammen mit unserm Jugendwart auf Aal gehen um zusehen ob da schon mehr geht so das man mal eine Aalnacht mit der Jugend machen kann.

@Jd wann nmachen bei euch in Hamburg eigentlich wieder die Beach Clubs an der Elbe auf?


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

War gestern in Herrhausen viel 
Schnacken, grillen und ein wenig Angeln :q

Mitgenommen haben wir jedoch nur zwei Forellchen, die
beiden werden heute Abend in der Pfanne landen.

CU

Kai


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Beach Clubs an der Elbe? :q 

Petri euch allen....habe jetzt keine Lust alles einzeln aufzulisten, wer wo angeln war/will...#t


----------



## chris13 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ich meinte mich xD....danke!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> @Jd wann machen bei euch in Hamburg eigentlich wieder die Beach Clubs an der Elbe auf?



Ich schätze mal ab mitte Mai

Wieso, willte hoch kommen?


----------



## Franky D (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal schauen bin über pfingsten sowieso in heiligenhafen vielleicht schau ich mir das dann mal an


----------



## micha_2 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab heut im angelladen nen aal gesehen, man man. 86cm und 1400g. dick wie ne bierflasche. so'n dicken aal hab ich mein lebtach noch nich gesehen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab mir heute erstmal ein paar Norgevorfächer aus der Quantum Sea Reihe geholt, für den Preis machen die einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck #6 
..und für 2,50€ kann man eine Doppelhakenmontage (damit die Filets gerade bleiben) inkl. Oktopus usw. kaum lohnend günstiger nachbauen.


----------



## BennyO (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da wirst du wol recht haben Fynn.
Wann geht es denn bei dir nach Norge?



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ja ich meinte mich xD....danke!


 
#d    besser |sagnix :g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

bin gerde von Aalangeln zurück, ich hatte nicht 1 Biss und klat war es auch noch#d

Wäre ich doch blos wieder an die Elbe#q


----------



## Franky D (30. April 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja bei mir wars auch nicht viel beser zwei bisse und sonst nichts und die temperatur sank relativ schnell


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja fahrt mal alle schön angeln. ich darf jetzt bei schwiegermutti renovieren |gr:

hier mal was schickes hab ich vorgestern am neuen forellensee geschossen.

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/7313/forellerf8.jpg


greez
andy


----------



## BennyO (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Phillipp bei mir war es auch nicht ander. Heute Nachmittag werde ich noch mal ein bisschen an den Forellensee gehen und mal gucken was da so geht.

@Andi
Sehr schönes Bild



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nettes Bild Andy :m 

Man man man gehts mir schlecht, böses Maifeuer |rolleyes


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

schönes Bild Andy#6

tja habe gerade nochma mit nem Kollegen getellt, bin doch ganz glücklich, dass ich nicht zum maitanz gegangen bin..

Eintritt 15 Euro:r|kopfkrat, der hatte 30 mit und hat nun 5 Euro Schulden|supergri


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja bei uns war das nicht so dicke mit mai parties wir haben in unserer ciddy noch net mal einen maibaum naja und zum partie machen in ein nachbar dorf zu fahren hatte ich keine lust.


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> naja bei uns war das nicht so dicke mit mai parties wir haben in unserer ciddy noch net mal einen maibaum naja und zum partie machen in ein nachbar dorf zu fahren hatte ich keine lust.



Sei froh....|uhoh: 

Dieses Teufelszeug :q


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja da haste recht also was ich gester auf dem nachhauseweg vom Angeln alles für gestalten gesehen habe die sich weggeschüttet haben.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ja da haste recht also was ich gester auf dem nachhauseweg vom Angeln alles für gestalten gesehen habe die sich weggeschüttet haben.



naja das gehört dazu, maipartys sind leider immer so schweine teuer, aber cool allemal


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das aufjedenfall wäre gern auf die Mayday nach Dortmund gegangen aber für 52€ Eintritt ganz sicher nicht. mann muss halt nur wissen wann mit dem Feuerwasser schluss ist dann hält sich alles in grenzen


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> mann muss halt nur wissen wann mit dem Feuerwasser schluss ist dann hält sich alles in grenzen



Richtig, aber wenn man aus irgendeinem Grund über DEN Punkt kommt, dann ist man völlig unkontrolliert...|kopfkrat


----------



## BennyO (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da mögt ihr wol alle recht haben. Aber man muss es ja auch nicht immer übertreiben. Alkohol im geringen Maße ist ja nicht schlimm aber mehr muss es nicht sein.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh oh wir weichen wieder voll vom Thema ab|supergri

Ich denke, dass alk als Spassantreiber manchmal ganz witzig ist, aber nicht immer und überall.
Mal aber nicht zur Regel werden lassen.

gruß philipp


----------



## BennyO (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau......
Man man man bin ich wieder heiß auf Pilken. Naja gut es ist nur noch ein Monat.
Wann machen wir denn jetzt unsere Tour Phillipp?
Wie wäre es mit dem 17.06. ?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Genau......
> Man man man bin ich wieder heiß auf Pilken. Naja gut es ist nur noch ein Monat.
> Wann machen wir denn jetzt unsere Tour Phillipp?
> Wie wäre es mit dem 17.06. ?
> ...



kann sowas nicht immer soweit im vorraus plane, aber ich frage mal
welcher kutter?

Wäre für Karo


----------



## BennyO (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja von mir aus gerne. 
Wäre es denn möglich, dass du zwei Tage komms, sodass wir einmal Tanja und einmal Karo fahren können?
Sprech das einfach mal mit deinem Papa ab und sag mir dann mal bescheid.

Hätte denn noch einer vielleicht lust, bei unserer Tour dabei zu sein? Los geht es von Heiligenhafen aus. Entweder mit der Ms Karoline oder mit der Ms Tanja. Fände es cool, euch mal kennen zu lernen.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann zu diesem zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich nicht da ich in zwei wochen schon in Heiligenhafen bin


----------



## BennyO (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so alles kla. Ist ja nicht schlimm



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal schauen vielleicht kann ich da aber was drehen zu welcher zeit bist du denn in Heiligenhafen


----------



## BennyO (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och ich bin für eine längere Zeit oben. Erst einmal vom 12. - 30. 06.2007.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mist dann geht es sehr wahrscheinlich doch nicht wäre es bei mir in den pfingstferien gelegen wäre da evtl was gegangen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ franky

wann willst du denn hoch?


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin morgen in zweiwochen über das verlängerte pfingstwochenende in Heiligenhafen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sg vorher nochmal bescheid, dann schau ich mal was ich tun kann


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du das sind nur noch zwei wochen und ich bin aber auf der Einigkeit und die ist schnell ausgebucht


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> du das sind nur noch zwei wochen und ich bin aber auf der Einigkeit und die ist schnell ausgebucht



ausschließlich?


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ausschlieslich mit der Einigkeit


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist doch in super schiff die Besatzung ist gut ung du fängst meistens auch gut


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


----------



## Liz261280 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin
ist zwar keiner da...  #c 
Habt ihr alle den 1. Mai gut überstanden?

@ Andy   
Na, waren die RENOVIERUNGSARBEITEN bei Schwiegermutter erfolgreich?? #q


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaaaa alles ganz easy :q


----------



## BennyO (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

KLa haben wir den 1. Mai gut überstanden, nur wie sieht es bei dir aus?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen
mir gehts wunderbar hab alles gut überstanden


----------



## Liz261280 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir hatten ein schönes Mai Fest... Mit großem Mai Feuer, bissl Umtrunk und gemütliches beisammen sitzen mit Freunden #6 

Ihr seit alle fleißig angeln gewesen, leider sind unsere Baby Sitter im Urlaub. Denke am WE können wir mal wieder los :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,
sag mal wo ist denn der Dirk?#c

von dem hört man nur noch wenig|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab mir gerade noch ein Röllchen für die Ostsee gegönnt die Daiwa Emcast Advanced anstatt 150€ für nur 50€ ist nicht schlecht das Röllchen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hab mir gerade noch ein Röllchen für die Ostsee gegönnt die Daiwa Emcast Advanced anstatt 150€ für nur 50€ ist nicht schlecht das Röllchen



wie jetzt statt 150 euro was habt ihr denn fürn angelladen die kostet bei uns schon ewig nur 95 euros.willst du das riesending zum pilken oder zum brandungsangeln?
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja die 150€ standen halt noch auf dem Preisschild sind Geräte die bei uns nicht wirklich gefragt sind weil wir wenige haben die an die Ostsee fahren. Die Rolle sollte sowohl als ersatz zum pilken als auch zum Brandungsangeln dienen


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los #d #c 

Oh mann.....die Vorfreude steigt jeden Tag |jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los #d #c
> 
> Oh mann.....die Vorfreude steigt jeden Tag |jump:




ja nich wirklich ,sind aber auch nur immer wieder die gleichen themen von den gleichen leuten. alle wollen angeln aber keiner kann. nervt irgendwie.
wann gehts denn los ? ach ich vergass am 26 :c da ist meiner zu ende.


greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> ist zwar keiner da...  #c
> Habt ihr alle den 1. Mai gut überstanden?
> 
> ...



hör mich blos einer auf die kann nerven,bin heute den ganzen tag nicht zu gebrauchen gewesen.
greez
andy

dirk soll sich mal wieder sehen lassen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jäger

wat los bist ja immernoch in deutschland.
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Wie gehts , wie stets ! ? 

Bin kurz auf zwischenlandung,will früh morgen hoch und noch vorm Trip auf Horni gehen. Brauche den Feindkontakt

gruß
der Jäger 

:vik:2 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip (endlich)  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt du willst bevor du nach danske fährst nochmal schnell auf hornis?
das iss ja wohl nen ding.
hast du schon welche verhaften können???
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Hast ja einen coolen Namen über Deinem Bild gefällt.
Ja bin noch im Lande , Freitagnacht gehts endlich los                  :z:z:z:z:z:z

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo gehts denn hin das du schon so früh durchstartest ???

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt du willst bevor du nach danske fährst nochmal schnell auf hornis?
> das iss ja wohl nen ding.
> hast du schon welche verhaften können???
> greez
> andy




15 beim ersten Trip.Muss das Gefühl bekommen mit dem Drill, verstehst  Du  .
Und muss einen Rhythmus bekommen wegen der Nachtfahrt.

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> 15 beim ersten Trip.Muss das Gefühl bekommen mit dem Drill, verstehst  Du  .
> Und muss einen Rhythmus bekommen wegen der Nachtfahrt.
> 
> gruß
> der Jäger



aha na dann mal los .
dann sind die hornis also schon gut in gange .ich nehme mal an du hast sie von land aus gefangen oder?
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jap,vom Land aus. Will um kurz vor 4 aufstehen und einer der ersten seien.Sie sollen früh morgens an der Oberfläche sein. Selber gesehen sieht irre aus.Ist was mit dem Sbiro meiner Lieblingswaffe,grins. 

Muss Du morgen wieder früh hoch???

Werde vielleicht am Freitag-Nachmittag mal kurz rein schauen hier im Board.Und dann|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen
gruß 
der Jäger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Jap,vom Land aus. Will um kurz vor 4 aufstehen und einer der ersten seien.Sie sollen früh morgens an der Oberfläche sein. Selber gesehen sieht irre aus.Ist was mit dem Sbiro meiner Lieblingswaffe,grins.
> 
> Muss Du morgen wieder früh hoch???
> 
> ...



jupp bin gegen 5.30 hier .
freitag willste nochmal schlafen na ob das was wird bist doch jetzt schon aufgeregt wie ein wiesel:q

wo gehts denn nu hin???

so bin jetzt weg frauchen naht bis denne

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel schlimmer. 
Mir jucks in den Finger,muss aber damit rechnen nicht viel Fisch aus DK mit zu bringen.
Das mit dem Schlafen muss klappen,mache deswegen auch das sehr frühe Aufstehen,um Nachmittags von den Fischen und den süssen Däninen zu träumen :k:k:k

Will um 2300 am Fr. aufstehen fahren die Nacht durch und gleich mit dem Angeln zubeginnen.

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## der Jäger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Melde mich ab.|wavey:

Wenn ich wieder da bin laß ich von mir hören.

Wüsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende und eine ruhige Woche.

Bis dann #h#h#h

gruß 
der Jäger


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen, na alles gut?
ich hab heute frei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aber ich weiß noch nicht wohin angeln?!?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ne is klar
mal wieder keiner da!

Ich fahr jetzt nach Neustadt, kleinboot fahren, kollega wollte mit zum angeln, geht aber nicht ans tel. #d tja leider pech gehabt, ich bin jetzt weg :vik:

Gruß an alle arbeitenden und lehrnenden MFT`ler

Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Viel Spaß und ordentlich Dorschies und Hornies!
Sollte heute gut was gehen, gerade vom Kleinboot.

Fotos und Bericht nicht vergessen :q


----------



## Franky D (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen leutz 

na denn mal viel erfolg chris


----------



## Farmer-Joh (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muss hier mal den dänemark-Kuterplatz absagen, fällt flach!
ich mach als ersatz eine tour mit nach tromsö hoch für 7Tage, beim kumpel hat einer abgesagt und habe es als schnäpchen bekommen, hab riesen aufregung geht schon am 27.05 los!

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:l :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn will ich mal

Der Tag fing echt gut an, bin gut durchgekommen, netter Mensch(hab seinen Namen vergessen) im Angeltreff in Neustadt 
http://img354.*ih.us/img354/2190/angelbilder002wz7.th.jpg
Es war zum :c das Echolot war voll
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/636/angelbilder003ay7.th.jpg 
mal mehr..hier eher weniger große Schwärme, in 2-3m tiefe

..der Eimer blieb leider leer ;+ gut wenn man es auf Nemos und Seesterne abgesehen hätte... 
http://img458.*ih.us/img458/6448/angelbilder004hv8.th.jpg
...hätte man einen geilen Tag gehabt |supergri 1 maßiger Dorsch kam mit nach Hause |laola: 
http://img458.*ih.us/img458/7527/angelbilder005nv1.th.jpg
...ich könnt schon wieder :c 
0 Hering 0 Hornie 

 später im Neustädter Hafen wären sicher noch ein paar Heringe drin gewesen, aber ich hatte kein Bock mehr.
ansonsten bestes Wetter, schöne Driften mit der Nußschale.

Als ich los bin, bin ich richtung Pelzerhaken, aber da kam mir so ein bösartiger grauer Dunst entgegen, habs vorgezogen umzudrehen und hab vor dem Hansaland rumgedriftet. zw. 
6-12 meter


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Danke für Deinen Bericht und die Bilder!
Schade, dass es nicht so geklappt hat, das nächste Mal bestimmt :q


----------



## Liz261280 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Hase,

trotzdem Petry zum Pfannendorsch und Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Tach!!!

Ich will auch... 
Hab im Büro aber leider Hölle viel zu tun. Die bomben mich mit Arbeit nur so zu!|uhoh: 

Warste ganz allein los?

Ich hätt den Dunst einfach weggeatmet!!!:q :q :q 

Greez Dirk


----------



## Franky D (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

toller bericht chris schade das du nur so wenig gefangen hast


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...jeder Tag ist Angeltag.....


----------



## Liz261280 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...jeder Tag ist Angeltag.....


 

Doch nit jeder Angeltach ein Fangtach!!!

Hat Konfuzius schon immer gesagt...:q 

Was hat das Böötchen gekostet?
War das Farbecholot mit dabei, oder ist das deins?`

Greez Dirk


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade Chris, aber die Anzeige aufm Echolot ist echt nicht die schlechteste :q 
Das hat Potenzial |rolleyes 

Aber hauptsache schöner Tag auf see..:l 

@Dirk
zu faul dich mit dienem Nick einzuloggen? :q


----------



## Liz261280 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
zu faul dich mit dienem Nick einzuloggen? :q


Moinsen Fynn!

Ach, das ist als so'n HeckMeck mit der Anmelderei...|uhoh: :q 
Außerdem bekommt meine Schreibfaule Lady so auch'n paar Beiträge auf ihr Konto!!! 

Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, hier bin ich auch mal wieder, live und in Farbe!:vik: 

War heut an meinem Weiher und hab zwei große Regenbogner tot gefunden! 

Die erste ist vom Reiher gelocht worden|gr: , die zweite und dazu noch wesentlich größere ist durch meine Schuld zu Tode gekommen#q #q #q :c #q #q #q .
Hab die am Samstag außen gehakt und der Fairness halber nach nem Hammerdrill an der UL Rute wieder schwimmen lassen.
Scheinbar hat sie den Drill nicht verkraftet, war ja noch total voll mit Laich...
Hab eigentlich gedacht, die schafft das, aber nix da!
Echt Sau schade, weil die locker 3 Kg hatte!!! FU*K!!!
Da kann mer mal wieder sehen, dass Fische oft mal's abnippeln, obwohl die released werden.
Ich hab die im Wasser abgehakt, meine Hände waren nicht trocken und ich hab den Fisch solange im Wasser gehalten, bis sie aus eigener Kraft weggeschwommen ist!
Trotzdem ist sie nicht durchgekommen...

Doch auch was Schönes!
Hab heute ne große Bachforelle beobachtet, wie sie den Rotaugen nachgestellt hat...
Da werd ich Samstag Abend mal einen Versuch drauf machen!
Schätze das Tier mal locker auf Ende 50cm...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: alle wieder da.so muß mal schnell lesen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Was hat das Böötchen gekostet?
> War das Farbecholot mit dabei, oder ist das deins?`
> 
> Greez Dirk


 
€45 +Sprit, aber ich hab da noch was anderes gibt ne PN #6 aber nicht mehr Heute ;+   



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...Aber hauptsache schöner Tag auf see..:l


 

..und denn hatte ich wirklich, mein Gesicht brennt :e 
....Sonnenreme vergessen |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik: alle wieder da.so muß mal schnell lesen.


 
...schon wieder weg, aber morgen ab 5:15 zur Stelle :m  

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
son pech aber auch dann sehen wir uns ja morgen in der frühe hier
naja wenigstens warste heute nich schneider und der tag war goil.

@ dirk 
das pech mit dem reiher hatte ich letztes jahr mein schöner alfred ist tot am rand gedümpelt 92 graser mit loch im kopf iss echt zum kotzen mit diesen viechern.
na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel glück mit der bachforelle ich werde samstag nacht auch nochmal den aal nachstellen natürlich erst grill und#g

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin da bin ich pünklich wie die maurer:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man das war was Gestern, als ich losgefahren bin war im Hafen schon das Echolot voller Kleinfisch, vlt. hätte ich im Hafen bleiben sollen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss lange her wo wir mal zusammen morgens hier waren wat.
habe dein paket übrigens erhalten die danksagung steht ein paar seiten vorher haste bestimmt garnich gelesen. auch von meiner frau ein großes dankeschön ,hast was gut bei uns.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> man das war was Gestern, als ich losgefahren bin war im Hafen schon das Echolot voller Kleinfisch, vlt. hätte ich im Hafen bleiben sollen




ja das kenn ich aber das hat leider nicht viel zu sagen. du mußt kanten oder untiefen suchen, alles andere iss vollkommen egal.
aber beim nächsten mal ,wir tun uns das mal nach meinem urlaub an.


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss lange her wo wir mal zusammen morgens hier waren wat.
> habe dein paket übrigens erhalten die danksagung steht ein paar seiten vorher haste bestimmt garnich gelesen. auch von meiner frau ein großes dankeschön ,hast was gut bei uns.


 

ja ja lang lang ists her :q 

freut mich, wenn die Sachen gut angekommen sind #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moooooin!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

bin auch mal wieder hier:vik:

@ dirk
welcome back#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
ich wollt nur mal kurz  

 bevor der trööt in der Versenkung verschwindet :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin 
auch von mir !
 bin auch wieder vom angeltrip zurück mit erfolg :q bild kommt nacher #h

greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin auch gerade von meiner Auslandsreise zurück.


----------



## Franky D (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war das wochenende mal auf aal aber ging leider nichts sonst nur faul zuhause rumgehangen aber in 10tagen gehts endlich an die Ostsee


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

völlig unerwartet kam er am frühen gestrigen abend.
hab mal wieder nicht gemessen und gewogen aber egal. 

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/6595/carp1ym5.jpg

und da schwimmt er wieder

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/7471/carp2iu5.jpg


rotschwänzchen hat sich zu unserem erstaunen auch in unserem anglerhäuschen eingenistet.

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/9463/gevgeldd0.jpg

so das war mein samstag bis sonntag.nachts hatten wir keine ruten am start .weil alkohol macht gleichgültig ! mir doch egal :q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na den mal Petri zu dem schicken Schuppi :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt schuppi chris .dat iss nen spiegler |rolleyes

aber trotzdem danke.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt schuppi chris .dat iss nen spiegler |rolleyes
> 
> aber trotzdem danke.
> greez
> andy


 

Chris der Un-Angler hat mal wieder zugeschlagen |uhoh:  kennt er doch nicht den unterschied #d  :q  verd**tes Süßwasser-Zeug :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris 

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|peinlich


----------



## Franky D (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nicht schlecht der karpfen andy schöner fisch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |peinlich



kann doch jedem mal passieren .ausserdem wollteste nur testen ob ich weis wat dat fürn fisch ist .stimmts |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> nicht schlecht der karpfen andy schöner fisch



naja hab schon bessere gehabt. iss eher ein kleiner.


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann doch jedem mal passieren .ausserdem wollteste nur testen ob ich weis wat dat fürn fisch ist .simmts |muahah:


so isses |rotwerden #g erwischt  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> so isses |rotwerden #g erwischt  :q



|muahah:|sagnix#g:vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo an alle,

PETRI Andy, sehr schöne Bilder! #6 

Mal sehen was Dirk später von der Jagd mitbringt...:vik:
LG Liz


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|sagnix#g:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so werd dann mal mein frauchen auf arbeit besuchen fahren und nen käffchen abstauben.

bis nacher


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> PETRI Andy, sehr schöne Bilder! #6
> 
> ...



hey liz danke .na da bin ich auch gespannt. bilder wolln wir sehen.
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey liz dann wollen wir aber bilder von deinem Großwildjäger mit hoffentlich erlegtem Wild sehen.


----------



## Liz261280 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kamera hat er ja dabei, gibt bestimmt ein kurzbericht für euch |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Team,

bin wieder zurück von meinem Kurztripp! #h 

Doch leider bin ich Schneider geblieben...|uhoh: |rolleyes 

Wie Chris schon sagte, nicht jeder Angeltag ist ein Fangtag!#c 
War abba trotzdem schön, mal wieder die Rute zu schwingen.
Eins war allerdings schon ganz schön krass!
Bin sagenhafte 3 Mal kontrolliert worden! Schon sehr kurios!
Da treibt sich ein Gastangler rum, den kontrollieren wir besser mal richtig gründlich!!! So in der Art!!! Na ja, wenn's schee macht...#q 
Zurück zum Angeln.
Denk mal, dass der anstehende Wetterumschwung mit der Flaute zu tun hat, denn ich hab alles an kleinen Kunstködern probiert und auch schön verführerisch tanzen lassen. Doch nix, kein Zupfer! 
Na ja, wenn sich das von der Sonne schon ganz schön aufgeheizte Wasser durch die anstehende Kaltfront abgekühlt hat, dann wird wohl eher wieder was gehen...
Und dann ist Vaddern zur Stelle!!!|supergri

@Andy,

Petry zum schönen Spiegler!!!#6 
Da werd ich auch demnächst mal nen Ansitz drauf machen...

Mit den Rotschwänzchen in deiner Hütte, das ist ja witzig!
Die werden schon ihren Grund haben, wieso se sich da eingenistet haben!
In Andy's Hütte geht's Vögeln gut!!! |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
In Schelm sei der, der hier Parallelen zieht!!! |rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach dirk du warst angeln ich dachte so wie Liz des geschrieben hatte das du großwild erlegen wolltest


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja so iss das alle vögeln in meiner hütte,ausser ich :q

du warst ja garnich an deinem weiher am angeln dann hätteste bestimmt wieder was gefangen, aber iss ja auch wurst man muß ja nich immer etwas fangen hauptsache der tag war lustig,und das scheint er ja gewesen zu sein bei 3 kontrollen |muahah:

komisch ist das schon .hat dich da jemand auf dem kiecker, oder hatten die hüttenverbot und mußten ihren frust abbauen.:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ach dirk du warst angeln ich dachte so wie Liz des geschrieben hatte das du großwild erlegen wolltest



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: ja nee schon klar.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris.wo bleibt der regen ????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu komm ich überall hin hab mein atlas schon versteckt. :q

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=180112907846&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ach dirk du warst angeln ich dachte so wie Liz des geschrieben hatte das du großwild erlegen wolltest


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah: ja nee schon klar.


 

o mann Franky #d  alter Wildschweinjäger :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> o mann Franky #d  alter Wildschweinjäger :q



wildschweinjäger ???? elefantenjäger !!!! :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris.wo bleibt der regen ????


bei mir hats heute Nacht schonmal ordentlich gegossen #6 



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu komm ich überall hin hab mein atlas schon versteckt. :q
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=180112907846&rd=1&rd=1


 
hmm.. ich halt ja nichts von Navi, aber bei dem Preis :vik:  top


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wildschweinjäger ???? elefantenjäger !!!! :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bei mir hats heute Nacht schonmal ordentlich gegossen #6
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.. ich halt ja nichts von Navi, aber bei dem Preis :vik:  top



wie hat sich der regen nur bei dir ergossen ??? dat darf der nich hab wassermangel im see.

warum hältst du nichts vom navi iss doch viel angenehmer als ewig im atlas zu suchen und der beifahrer iss eh blind.:q
der vorteil iss das dat ding komplett europa software hat.
hab lange gesucht und nu zur hälfte des preises zugeschlagen original 315 eus

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


>



:vik:|muahah::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein glück nurnoch 12tage bis urlaub |laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie hat sich der regen nur bei dir ergossen ??? dat darf der nich hab wassermangel im see.
> 
> warum hältst du nichts vom navi iss doch viel angenehmer als ewig im atlas zu suchen und der beifahrer iss eh blind.:q
> der vorteil iss das dat ding komplett europa software hat.
> ...


 

ergossen da hat der Chris vlt. ein bischen übertrieben #d  getröpfelt triffts da wohl eher #6 

mich stört beim Navi das man über kurz oder lang, selbst auf bekannten strecken dat Ding aktiviert und sich immer auf den Kasten verläßt.Ich hab in HH festgestellt das das Navi mich Grundsätzlich in Staus führen will :r  und natürlich auch keine spezial wege kennt  #d  

wenn man weiterweg fährt DK oder so ist das natürlich von von vorteil; ich sprech zu schlecht Dänisch :q  um da nach dem weg zu fragen |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ein glück nurnoch 12tage bis urlaub |laola:


 
|muahah: bei mir sinds nur noch 10 :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ergossen da hat der Chris vlt. ein bischen übertrieben #d  getröpfelt triffts da wohl eher #6
> 
> mich stört beim Navi das man über kurz oder lang, selbst auf bekannten strecken dat Ding aktiviert und sich immer auf den Kasten verläßt.Ich hab in HH festgestellt das das Navi mich Grundsätzlich in Staus führen will :r  und natürlich auch keine spezial wege kennt  #d
> 
> wenn man weiterweg fährt DK oder so ist das natürlich von von vorteil; ich sprech zu schlecht Dänisch :q  um da nach dem weg zu fragen |supergri




ach was mußte nur ab und an mal die software aktuellisieren. 

warum brauchste denn in dänemark dänisch du kannst doch deutsch und englisch.das geht immer.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meinst Du ich kann mit der hier am gelben Riff ran..

http://img267.*ih.us/img267/2439/angel001ii1.th.jpg

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/412/angel002ql1.th.jpg

ich weiß nicht ob man es lesen kann 100-200gr

denn klopper hab ich mal im Wahn erstanden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich weis net ich hab ne 600gr rute fürs riff und zur not noch ne 900 gr aber beide butterweiche inliner.

kugst du mal hier unter von fischerei. da ist alles erklärt.
http://www.ms-mille.dk/frame1.html

so chris ich muß denn mal los auf nach königslutter,und heute abend fundament basteln wird wieder ein langer tag.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

viel spaß dabei, bei mir brummt heute auch wieder die Bude :m

Bis dann
Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu komm ich überall hin hab mein atlas schon versteckt. :q
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=180112907846&rd=1&rd=1




Hui, Andy!
Feines Navi, was de dir da ersteigert hast!!!#6
Da werd ich mal die Augen aufhalten, so eins, für den Preis, das werd ich mir auch schießen...
Hab schon eins im Auge gehabt von Navman, das soll en Happen mehr kosten!#d
Da setz ich das gesparte Geld doch lieber sinnvoll anders ein!!!#::q:q:q


----------



## micha_2 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab mir ne mx5 von balzer für's riff geholt 20-30lbs. die schafft locker nen 500g pilker. na und die normale pilk ausrüstung kommt natürlich auch mit.
hat einer von euch ahnung woher ein günstigen Fliesenlegerabwascheimer oder Putzeimer für Fensterputzer bekomme. der link http://www.hygi.de/fensterputzeimer...144.html?SID=1d0d9806f93ccec840057d6c9a40ca4c
is schon in ordnung. hab aber gehört im baumarkt gibs schon ab 6€. will mal jetzt losschauen.


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey leute ihr müsst zugeben das der beitrag schon etwas verwirren kann. 

Übrigens bei mir sind es nur noch 8Tage bis wieder gepilkt werden darf


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, Dirky!
Wenn ich Jäger wär, so mit Flinte, drahtigem Jagdköter usw.,
dann würd ich sicherlich in nem anderen Forum posten!!!#h|supergri
Ein schöner großer Barsch ist für mich aber auch Großwild...:q

@all Teammitglieder!

Lest euch mal den letzten Post im "Was wird momentan vom Kutter gefangen" Trööt durch!
Da stehen neue interessante Info's drin, über ein kleines, aber feines Boot!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ja wie gesagt es war etwas schlecht zu interpretieren.

wenn du das mit der sirius2 meinst hört sich seher interessant an und wenn alle leistungen stimmen finde ich den preis noch inordnung


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hey leute ihr müsst zugeben das der beitrag schon etwas verwirren kann.


 
äähhhmmm.....nix verstehen, welchen meinst Du #c 
...ach uns wo wir gerade dabei sind...
Dein Avatar verwirrt auch ganz schön :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sorry Männer's, jetzt hab ich euch wohl völlig verwirrt #c 

Werde mich das nächste Mal klar u deutlich ausdrücken!! 

LG Liz
#h​


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> PETRI Andy, sehr schöne Bilder! #6
> 
> ...


 




das habe ich gemeint  und was meinst du mit meinem avatar


----------



## micha_2 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy bist du die tage mal wieder in berlin zum arbeiten? oder chris?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy bist du die tage mal wieder in berlin zum arbeiten? oder chris?



jup ab montag bis mittwoch.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Sorry Männer's, jetzt hab ich euch wohl völlig verwirrt #c
> 
> Werde mich das nächste Mal klar u deutlich ausdrücken!!
> 
> ...



tütütü mich nich  ich jage ja auch dem fisch hinterher.|rolleyes und wenn man hier richtig lesen würde , würde einem auch auffallen das der begriff jagd,jagen und jäger hier ja mal öfter im bezug aufs angeln vorkommt.:m

@ chris nu sag ihm schon das den meeresspezialisten meinst sonst dauert es so lange mit dem rätzeln. |supergri|supergri|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris nu sag ihm schon das den meeresspezialisten meinst sonst dauert es so lange mit dem rätzeln. |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> greez
> andy


 

und leute habt ihr damit ein problem oder was?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> und leute habt ihr damit ein problem oder was?



nöööö ich zumindest nicht. nur schade wenn man sich meeresspezialist nennt das man soviel fragen muß.da bleibt der spezialist ein wenig auf der strecke findest du nicht.

greez
andy


----------



## micha_2 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab die Abwascheimer bekommen, sogar in SAW für 13Euro, also keine teuren Zebcoeimer mehr für 32Euro, die nichts halten. nen deckel is auch schon in arbeit.
@Andy in berlin steht ne Naturköderrute, würdest du die für mich evl. abholen? ich versuch mal schnell jemand zuerreichen.
@Chris bist du evl.mal wieder die nächsten tage in richtung heiligenhafen. auf fehmarn gibt es jemand der mit englischen Brandungsruten und Naturköderruten handelt. dann könntest mir eine mitbringen, wenn es mit andy oder dem preis ich klappt. wir sehen uns ja auf der Mille.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> ich hab die Abwascheimer bekommen, sogar in SAW für 13Euro, also keine teuren Zebcoeimer mehr für 32Euro, die nichts halten. nen deckel is auch schon in arbeit.
> @Andy in berlin steht ne Naturköderrute, würdest du die für mich evl. abholen? ich versuch mal schnell jemand zuerreichen.
> @Chris bist du evl.mal wieder die nächsten tage in richtung heiligenhafen. auf fehmarn gibt es jemand der mit englischen Brandungsruten und Naturköderruten handelt. dann könntest mir eine mitbringen, wenn es mit andy oder dem preis ich klappt. wir sehen uns ja auf der Mille.



moin micha 

klar kann ich die mitbringen allerdings wenn anfang der woche noch regen ist fällt berlin aus . ich weis auch noch nicht wo ich in berlin bin da ich diese woche alleine in königslutter unterwegs bin ,das heißt er müßte die rute gegebenfalls zur baustelle in berlin bringen .ich sag dir rechtzeitig bescheid wo ich mich rumtreibe.
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööö ich zumindest nicht. nur schade wenn man sich meeresspezialist nennt das man soviel fragen muß.da bleibt der spezialist ein wenig auf der strecke findest du nicht.
> 
> greez
> andy


 
da geb ich dir vollkommen recht andy blos ich stell meine fragen nur um sicher zu gehen ob das alles passt was ich da so basteln tu und um mir noch eine zweite meinung einzuholen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> da geb ich dir vollkommen recht andy blos ich stell meine fragen nur um sicher zu gehen ob das alles passt was ich da so basteln tu und um mir noch eine zweite meinung einzuholen



naja mag schon sein das es so ist. aber selbst die wirklichen profis nennen sich nicht spezialist zumindest nicht öffendlich.
die wissen was sie können und damit ist gut.
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will ja auch nicht damit sagen das ich der absolute meerescrack wäre sondern dass ich mich halt aufs Meeresangeln spezialisiert habe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich will ja auch nicht damit sagen das ich der absolute meerescrack wäre sondern dass ich mich halt aufs Meeresangeln spezialisiert habe



dann ist die ausdrucksform falsch ! dann würde es heißen spezialiesiert aufs meeresfischen. aber ist ja auch wurscht wir leben in einem freien land wo jeder machen kann was er will|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eben so ist es du sach mal die MS Eltra soll ja ein ganz guter kutter sein den ganzen beurteilungen nach hier im AB weil ich werde wahrscheinlich mal bald die Möglichkeit haben mit ihr auf Dorschjagt zu gehe. besteht dort die Möglichkeit sich plätzte reservieren zu lassen auch nur für wenige personen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> eben so ist es du sach mal die MS Eltra soll ja ein ganz guter kutter sein den ganzen beurteilungen nach hier im AB weil ich werde wahrscheinlich mal bald die Möglichkeit haben mit ihr auf Dorschjagt zu gehe. besteht dort die Möglichkeit sich plätzte reservieren zu lassen auch nur für wenige personen




ja klar kannste da normal buchen egal ob eine oder 10 personen oder den ganzen kahn. http://hochseeangeln-eltra.de/index.htm
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wunderbar weil manche Kapitäne machen da ein palaber drum und reservieren erst für eine bestimmte anzahl für gruppen.
wie sind denn deine erfahrungen mit dem Kutter eher Heck oder Bug


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich dir nicht sagen hatte meinen letzten termin leider an einem sturm we da ist sie nicht gefahren ,aber ich denke im juni werd ich es wohl schaffen jetzt gehts erstmal in den urlaub.da hab ich genug mit booten ,schiffen und fischen zu tun.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso ich hatte damals für chris und mich gebucht ohne probleme sehr netter kontakt mit dem skipper .also nur anrufen und los gehts wenn platz ist.


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schade wegen dem Sturm aber da kann man nichts machen.
wenn du im Juni auf der Eltra bist kann man sich vielleicht je nachdem wie der Termin liegt mal Treffen. vielleicht haben dann auch noch ein paar von den anderen zeit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schauen wir mal ,wir werden sehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> schade wegen dem Sturm aber da kann man nichts machen.
> wenn du im Juni auf der Eltra bist kann man sich vielleicht je nachdem wie der Termin liegt mal Treffen. vielleicht haben dann auch noch ein paar von den anderen zeit



so ist das mit wind und wetter ,obwohl ich kein problem damit hab ,ist es manchmal doch ratsamer mit dem ar*ch zu hause zubleiben.ich hab schon viele :v gesehen .


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> meinen letzten termin leider an einem sturm we da ist sie nicht gefahren


 
aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh 

 

 



ich hat das schon wieder vergessen und Du mußt in alten Wunden bohren |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist psychologisch sehr wichtig. um zu lernen niederlagen zu verarbeiten.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk 
auch mal wieder hier bist immer so schnell wieder weg.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das ist psychologisch sehr wichtig. um zu lernen niederlagen zu verarbeiten.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Hase,

ich guck die letzte Zeit immer nur mal sporadisch rein!#t  
Viel um's Häusly zu werkeln, viel unterwegs und noch etwas schreibfaul dazu die letzte Zeit...
Jetzt wo's schlechteres Wetter gibt bin ich abba wieder öfter da!:m 
Was machen die Schwarzbaustellen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Hase,
> 
> ich guck die letzte Zeit immer nur mal sporadisch rein!#t
> Viel um's Häusly zu werkeln, viel unterwegs und noch etwas schreibfaul dazu die letzte Zeit...
> ...



was fürne schwarzbaustellen ???? ;+ ich bin doch einer von den wenigen anständigen bürgern |kopfkrat

hoffendlich wird das wetter bald wieder besser ich fahre in paar tagen in urlaub.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bring grad die Zwerge ins Bett, dann öffne ich noch en Pils und komm bissl schreiben...
Net weglaufen!!!:m


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn mal prost dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


>


warstdu vorm rechner schonwieder eingeschlafen du hast 25 min gebraucht um zu antworten zumindest stand im benutzerprofiel das du antwortest und denn nur ein smiley |kopfkrat komisch.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bring grad die Zwerge ins Bett, dann öffne ich noch en Pils und komm bissl schreiben...
> Net weglaufen!!!:m



oh oh meine frau kommt gleich nach hause und ich hab noch kein abendbrot fertich. dat gibt |krach:|motz: aber egal ich mach mir auch erstmal nen pilz auf. :m


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich schlies mich dann mal an aber mit ner Cola da morgen wieder schule is und ich noch was vorbereiten muss


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da bin ich wieder!

Prost, ihr Meeresfreaks!!! #g :#2: #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich schlies mich dann mal an aber mit ner Cola da morgen wieder schule is und ich noch was vorbereiten muss



wie cola ohne whiskey wie bist du denn drauf da gehört mindestens ein drittel des herzhaften getränks rein.|supergri


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na den prost und wech damit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder!
> 
> Prost, ihr Meeresfreaks!!! #g :#2: #g



hab schon alle flasche wie leer. mann war das schön |supergri


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne wenn dann eher Bacardi aber meine vorräte sind zu neige gegangen muss erst wieder meine vorräte aufstocken wenn ich wieder mehr geld hab hab zuviel fürs angeln liegen lassen


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie cola ohne whiskey wie bist du denn drauf da gehört mindestens ein drittel des herzhaften getränks rein.|supergri


 
|director: BANAUSE!!!
Laß die dreckige Cola weg! 
Mit so nem Rotz darf man doch keinen Whisky verschmutzen!!!


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |director: BANAUSE!!!
> Laß die dreckige Cola weg!
> Mit so nem Rotz darf man doch keinen Whisky verschmutzen!!!


 
richtig wenn dann whisky pur on the rocks


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab schon alle flasche wie leer. mann war das schön |supergri


 

Yau, das zischt!!!
Hab mir auch vorsichthalber zwei Stuppies mitgebracht...|supergri 

Mann ich könnt grad morgen mit euch rausfahren und ein paar Leo's auf die Schuppen legen!!!


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yau, das zischt!!!
> Hab mir auch vorsichthalber zwei Stuppies mitgebracht...|supergri
> 
> Mann ich könnt grad morgen mit euch rausfahren und ein paar Leo's auf die Schuppen legen!!!


 

da wär ich sofort dabei aber zum glück gehts nächste woche eeeeeeeeendlich wieder auf leo jagt hoffentlich mit erfolg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja aber doch nur am we ohne cola #t


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> richtig wenn dann whisky pur on the rocks


 
Na ja, Eis ist auch schon hart an der Grenze!
Bei Amiwhiskey noch vertretbar, aber an nem guten schottischen Single Malt schon fast Vergewaltigung...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so andy iss wech bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, Eis ist auch schon hart an der Grenze!
> Bei Amiwhiskey noch vertretbar, aber an nem guten schottischen Single Malt schon fast Vergewaltigung...


 

bei dem ami zeug von mir aus den schotten geb ich dir recht lieber pur   aber son richtig geilen longdrink dat wärs jetzt


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na den gute nacht andy bis morgen


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok, Hase!
Good night!!!#h 
Bin morgen Abend hier, dann stell ich mal paar Pix vom Aquarium rein...
Schon schöne Welse drin!!!


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie groß ist den dein Aquarium


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

1,5m*0,6m*0,8m Juwel 540l :vik: :vik: :vik: 
Vadders neues 16:9 Fernseh


----------



## Franky D (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nicht schlecht herr specht

also bin dann auch weg bis morgen männers gute nacht


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
war mal ebend bei boh ey ein wenig stöbern.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...und hast was schickes gefunden?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja nich wirklich .liegt warscheinlich daran das ich eigendlich ,nicht wirklich was suche,aber guken kann man ja mal, manchmal läuft gerade etwas gebrauchbares aus und so früh am morgen sind die chancen es günstig zu schießen doch recht hoch. :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..wie siehts den im Juni mit der Planung aus?

da ist noch gar kein Angeltermin fest!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp lass uns mal eltra nochmal versuchen.

am 26 komme ich ja aus dem urlaub wieder .was meinste käffchen aufen autohof bei dir umme ecke. meld mich dann telefonisch bei dir wenn wir wieder über die grenze sind.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zwischen 9-20.6 hats nirgendwo Ferien wäre doch ein optimaler Zeitpunkt 
Vlt. läßt sich da mal was unter der Woche starten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lau so werden wir tun so früh wie möglich baller ja anfang juli wieder 14 tage nach dk.
watt nu wolln wir uns am 26 nu treffen oder biste unterwegs.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp lass uns mal eltra nochmal versuchen.
> 
> am 26 komme ich ja aus dem urlaub wieder .was meinste käffchen aufen autohof bei dir umme ecke. meld mich dann telefonisch bei dir wenn wir wieder über die grenze sind.


 
ELtra muß unbedingt vor dem Leo-Pokal getestet werden :m 

Da besteh ich druf :vik:  meld dich mal, dann komm ich da rum, dann können wir quatschen und ein Käffchen inhalieren #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so soll es sein :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht sagen ob ich am 26. da bin, aber kann gut sein das der Chris am Sa26.05 im Garten ein bis zwei Steaks für Andy und Anhang kredenzt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht sagen ob ich am 26. da bin, aber kann gut sein das der Chris am Sa26.05 im Garten ein bis zwei Steaks für Andy und Anhang kredenzt.



oh das wäre natürlich eine noch bessere angelegenheit.wo haste dein garten.weit von der bahn hab noch zwei autos mit 6 leutz im schlepptau. kann natürlich sein das 4 mann durchballern nach hh ihren sohn besuchen. dann sind wir nur zu viert.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...wo haste dein garten.weit von der bahn hab noch zwei autos mit 6 leutz im schlepptau. kann natürlich sein das 4 mann durchballern nach hh ihren sohn besuchen. dann sind wir nur zu viert.:q


 

der Garten is direkt hier bei mir :q sag bloß rechtzeitig bescheid zwecks Fleisch-Order :vik: 
4 hungrige Angler-mäuler mit Met und Fleisch stopfen #t  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp ich sach denn bescheid .kann aber auch wat von den steaks aussen scandinavia park in flense mitbringen da fahren wir eh vorher ran


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp ich sach denn bescheid .kann aber auch wat von den steaks aussen scandinavia park in flense mitbringen da fahren wir eh vorher ran


 
Das läßt sich dann ja recht kurzfristig planen #6  optimal :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtichhhh. wir sind doch jung und flexibel :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtichhhh. wir sind doch jung und flexibel :vik:


 




|laola: |laola: |laola:|laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |laola: |laola: |laola:|laola:



nu guck pardyyyy  kann ich bei dir im garten meine beiden raubhunde laufen lassen oder sind da großhunde zu gange?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...scandinavia park in flense...
> ...da fahren wir eh vorher ran


 

is schon klar ihr wollt noch beim Fishermanns Partner vorbeischauen #d    :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu guck pardyyyy kann ich bei dir im garten meine beiden raubhunde laufen lassen oder sind da großhunde zu gange?


 

eine Dt.Dogge beim Nachbarn, aber der ist Lieb, der hat sogar Angst vor ein paar Ballons :q (die kamen neulich vom Schuhladen rübergeweht...so ein schisser :q )


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja wenn ein zaun dazwischen ist dann iss dat kein problem der zwerg legt sich auch mit doggen an.|gr: iss immer zun kotzen enn man wie ein blöder aufpassen muß.aber das bekommt man bei dem auch nicht mehr weg hab ihn ja erst mit 4 jahren bekommen kurz vorm hungertot.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja wenn ein zaun dazwischen ist dann iss dat kein problem der zwerg legt sich auch mit doggen an.|gr: iss immer zun kotzen enn man wie ein blöder aufpassen muß.aber das bekommt man bei dem auch nicht mehr weg hab ihn ja erst mit 4 jahren bekommen kurz vorm hungertot.


 

keine Sorge ist genug Zaun dazwischen #6

Das kleine Hunde ihre Grenzen immer nicht so richtig kennen, find ich gut, meist sind grosse Hunde dann auch so verblüfft das sie abziehen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das kleine Hunde ihre Grenzen immer nicht so richtig kennen, find ich gut, meist sind grosse Hunde dann auch so verblüfft das sie abziehen :m



ja das liegt daran das sie keinen größenunterschied kennen und wenn dann die hündin noch bei ist ,passt der auf wie ein wilder.
so ich muß dann mal auf nach königslutter hauptsachen bei wob iss kein stau da iss schonwieder baustelle auf der bahn.
denn mal bis heut abend.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn..

ooohhh... das fängt hier gerade übelst an zu schütten...endlich ordentlich regen

bis später
Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!!!!

Na Leute alles klar?


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leutz!

Klar ist alles klar...|supergri
Ich hab eben meinen Urlaubsantrag abgegeben!
Pfingsten geht's für 8 Tage mit den Kiddies an die Ostsee!!!:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Cool! Ich Fahr am Freitag und komm 
erst 11 Tage später wieder :q

Oh man wat ich mich freu


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch hier is ja was los :m 

All'ns klar bei euch?


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Fynn'sen!!!|wavey:

Lange nix von dir gehört, wollt dir schon ne PN schreiben!
Bei uns ist alles in Butter#6, Pfingsten rum werden wir die Küste für 8 Tage unsicher machen...
Vielleicht wärst du auch beim Nachtfischen dabei?
Dorschies und Silberblanke jagen!!!:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sag mal genaues Datum....#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

endlich gibts hier mal wieder was zulesen|supergri
Ich war gerade bei moritz, habe nun endlich meine shimano technium :vik:und noch wobbler für 60 euro gekauft#t

grüße philipp


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Technium und nen Wobbler für 60 Tacken?
Also ne Technium für knappe 55€? Das ist ja ein sehr guter Preis!

Halte seit heute meine Bootführerschein in meinen Händen, hab Ihn gerade
eingeschweisst und werd mir jetzt erstmal ein Bier drauf kippen :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

quatsch, technium 85.99 und die wobbler zusammen 60|gr:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach sooo na so wird ein Schuh draus :q

Was für ne Technium? 5000?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nöö 4000, nehm ich zum Pilken und vll zum schweren hechten, mal sehen|supergri

Oh man ich bin schon zu heiß auf hecht, so gehe ich nie wieder in nen angelladen, das wird viel zu teuer#q:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab beide die 4000er und die 5000er ist im Endefekt 
die selbe Rolle nur die Spule ist bei der 5000er größer.

Solltest Du mal günstig an ne 5000er Spule rankommen 
schraub drauf und Du hast ne 5000er 

Benutze die Rollen auch zu Pilken und Gufiangeln sind super
Teile! die 5000er war schon zig mal auf der Ostsee und zu
Köhlerzocken in Norwegen, hat noch nie ein Problem gehabt.

Immer schön mit Süßwasser abspülen und ab und zu mal einen
Spritzer Öl und die Rolle läuft wie ne Duracell Batterie :q


----------



## Franky D (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> nöö 4000, nehm ich zum Pilken und vll zum schweren hechten, mal sehen|supergri
> 
> Oh man ich bin schon zu heiß auf hecht, so gehe ich nie wieder in nen angelladen, das wird viel zu teuer#q:m


 
tja das problem kenn ich was ich in den letzten 3 moinaten für Ostsee equipment liegen hab lasso oh man hör mir auf#t


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Grüß dich, Andy!

Hier war heut ganz großes Kino!
Unser Stallhase hat das Zeitliche gesegnet... 
Armes Tier! Oh, Mann! Die Kinder waren ganz schön traurig!
Echt ein liebes Tier, aber hat irgendeine Krankheit gehabt und ist elendig verreckt heut morgen.
Wär ich zu Haus gewesen, dann hätt ich das arme Tier wenigstens erlösen können.
So hat er sich bis zum letzten Atemzug gequält...
Gibt nicht mehr so'n Tier, was keine Stimmen von sich geben kann, wenn's leidet!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ torsk

jup werde  ich mahcne, nächtes jahr kann sie sich dann wieder in norge beweisen|supergri

@franky

jps so ist das, wenns kurz vor norge ist, bin ich immer pleite

@ dirk

schade um das schöne Tier, habt ihr das heute morgen erst bemerkt mit der krankheit?


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Ja echt schade um das Tier. Dadurch, dass man 
dichteren Kontakt hat wachsen einem die Racker ganz
schön ans Herz was. 
Ich hoffe Deine Lütten kommen schnell drüber weg.

CU

Kai


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ich geh dann mal in die Haia...

Guute nacht bis morgen#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk

ja so ist das,leider wird dir kein tier sagen können wann es ihm schlecht geht , auch ein hund wird nicht bellen und damit meinen bring mich zum arzt , da muß man wirklich seine augen auf halten ,ich hatte als kind  mal einen ganzen stall im sommer verloren,[SIZE=-1]myxomathose zum impfen war es zu spät ich war damals so geknickt das ich bis heute keine kanickel mehr halte. kauf den kleinen einen kleinen hund ,der ist gimpft und immer in deiner nähe da bekommt man schnell mit wenn mal etwas nicht stimmt. 
also kopf nicht hängen lassen .das wird schon . einen gruß an die kleinen und der frau lizzi.
greez 
andy

habe übrigens noch einen welpen abzugeben 
[/SIZE]


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ kai 

|schild-g zum schein .

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin herr general

schon ausgeschlafen oder wach geworden ?|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die Nachbars Katze hat mich aufgescheucht, der kommt hier jeden morgen wartet vor der Tür auf meine Frau, switcht dann schnell ins Treppenhaus, da hat er sein Napf stehen, und dann fängt er an aus dem Karton zu Fressen der auf der Fensterbank steht(aber vorher muß der natürlich von der Fensterbank gestoßen werden).... jeden morgen das gleiche Spiel inkl. Sa & So #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man da wäre ich aber bestimmt schon ganzschön ärgerlich und hätte dem nachbarn mal in den ..... getreten damit er lernt das katzen springen können und sich ihr futter holen wenn es irgendwo steht. oder nimm es abens einfach weg nach ein paar tagen hat er geschnallt das es zu teuer wird jeden tag neues futter zu kaufen. manch einer begreift soetwas,in kürzister zeit.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..das wär ja zu einfach, nein das ist die Katze vom Hausnachbarn nicht aus "meinem" Haus, aber die lebt eher hier bei uns im Haus, die haben inzwischen 2 Katzen eine Dogge und ne schwangere Frau im Haus, da würd ich auch nicht leben wollen wenn ich eine Katze wär....


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
Herzlichen Glückwunsch natürlich auch von mir :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh ja das ist natürlich der geballte streß für das tier hunde saure gurken futternde frauchen aufgeregtes herrchen.da würd ich auch flitzen gehen.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh ja das ist natürlich der geballte streß für das tier hunde saure gurken futternde frauechen aufgeregtes herrchen.da würd ich auch flitzen gehen.|supergri


 

so isses.. deswegen hat der Pelzball hier auch Narrenfreiheit, außerdem ist das sozusagen der Bruder von meinen Katzen die die Nachbarshunde(2 Schäferhunde,die inzwischen nicht mehr sind) totgebissen haben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut dann kann man ja ein auge zudrücken.
so ich muß jetzt auch los letzte tag königslutter ein glück die fahrerei kann ganzschön nerven.
bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bis denn 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen leutz


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all MFT'ler #h

Danke für euer Mitgefühl!!!

@ Andy,

jepp, gibt definitiv nen Hundy für die Kurzen.
Aber erst, wenn die alt genug sind... Das dauert noch min. 3-4 Jahre! Wenn's nach mir ging Andy, ich würd dir den kleinen Süßy abnehmen! Doch leider is das noch nicht die Zeit!
Aber Hase gibt's keinen mehr! Da bekommt man vom Ausdruck her gar net mit, wenn das Tier was hat.
Vorgestern ist der noch quietsch fidel im Garten rumgehoppelt, hat den Hasenzucker gefressen, den meine Frau gepflückt hatte.
Ich hab den gestreichelt und nix gemerkt. Gut der Bauch war ganz schön gebläht, aber das war auch ein wirklich digger Hase (ca 6Kg), destewegen hab ich mir auch nix dabei gedacht...
Und dann nippelt der gestern morgen ganz qualvoll ab. 
Uarg, mir läuft's eiskalt übern Buckel, wenn ich daran denk!!!|uhoh:
Das Schlimmste ist ja auch, dass die Mädelz (Mom&Liz) dem beim Sterben zuschauen mußten und nix machen konnten!

Bei nem Hund oder ner Katze bekommste eher mit wenn die was haben. Du siehst förmlich wenn die leiden...
War bei meinem Hund jedenfalls damals so, wenn der was hatte, dann haste genau gesehen, dass es ihm schlecht ging!
Splitter in Pfote: geleckt und gejunzt, bis Herrchen mit Pinzette den Quälgeist rausgezogen hat! Dann überschwengliche Freude!
Sich im Winter durch Toben im hohen Schnee mal ganz heftig die Klöthen verkühlt: schrecklich gejunzt als wir wieder zu Haus waren und breitbeinig auf seinem Sessel gelegen!
Herrchen hat ne Wärmflasche gemacht und die auf die Eierchen gelegt! Hund zeigte Gesichtausdruck absoluter Erlösung!!!
Ein Hase sieht immer gleich schmusig aus, süß aber kein anderer Ausdruck! Ein Hund zeigt sein Befinden schon recht deutlich! Deshalb gibbet bald wieder einen Wautzy!!!:k
Gut, dass wir uns die Fische geholt haben, sonst wären die Kinder bestimmt mehr traurig gewesen.
Der Große hat zwar heute Morgen noch mal gefragt, ob die Pika (so hieß Hasi) jetzt im Himmel ist, aber ansonsten ist das ganz große Drama ausgeblieben...
So isses halt, Lebbe get weider!!!|rolleyes

@ Kai'sen,

na denn mal auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erhalt deines Schein's!!! Bestens!!!
Dann immer ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel...:q:q:q

Oh Mann, ich könnt auch grad mal auf die See!!!|bla:
Doch das dauert noch 2 1/2 Wochen... Mindestens!!!#q:c


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Kai,

von mir natürlich auch |schild-g |laola: 
Wir warten gespannt auf deinen Bericht

--> Kleinbootkapitän Kai und das große Meer <--​


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk 
nagut Spitze ist auch nicht so schlecht, aber vlt ist an einem anderen Tag im Heck noch was zu machen? 30. oder 31.?


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so, das ginge bei dir ab???
Dann ruf ich die gute Frau gleich noch mal an...
Hab halt gedacht, dass du dir nur noch den 29ten frei nehmen kannst!|rolleyes
Wenn du da sooo flexibel bist, dann sollte eigentlich ein Tag dabei sein, wo das Heck uns ist!!!:m|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach so, das ginge bei dir ab???
> Dann ruf ich die gute Frau gleich noch mal an...
> Hab halt gedacht, dass du dir nur noch den 29ten frei nehmen kannst!|rolleyes
> Wenn du da sooo flexibel bist, dann sollte eigentlich ein Tag dabei sein, wo das Heck uns ist!!!:m|supergri|supergri


 
ja hatte mich da vlt. etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt :g  bei mir wie gesagt 30.+31. auch kein Ding #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

FU*K!!! Das Heck der Langland ist die ganze Woche ausgebucht!
Laß uns deshalb am 29ten mal den Bug abchecken...


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> FU*K!!! Das Heck der Langland ist die ganze Woche ausgebucht!
> Laß uns deshalb am 29ten mal den Bug abchecken...


 
So schlimm ist es da auch nicht hatte letztes mal dort 0 Fisch :r  Andy hatte 2 Leos und einen Platten-freund, da waren aber auch einige andere Schneider an dem Tag :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mietet Euch ein Kleinboot ist eh entspannter


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da kommt mer abba net so weit raus, wie mit nem Kudder!:q|uhoh:#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Irgend was ist ja immer :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das mim Kleinboot kommt scho auch noch!!!
Da ist es aber sinniger, sich mal zwei bis drei Tage Zeit für zu nehmen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mietet Euch ein Kleinboot ist eh entspannter


 
Da wär ich auch für, schön entspannt sein eigener Herr und eigene Wolken machen



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da kommt mer abba net so weit raus, wie mit nem Kudder!:q|uhoh:#d


 

Das tut garnicht mal so Not, schöne Leos gibbet auch in Ufernähe + wir können auch mal nen Wobbler oder Blinker schleppen... oder auf Hornis #6 und vlt. rest Hering 

Glaub mir das ist genial und wenn wir von Neustadt aus Fahren, gibts da genug stellen die ich kenne :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

## *Endlich Feierabend* ##


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ## *Endlich Feierabend* ##



so siehts aus, ich fahr gleich noch zum stammtisch|supergri

grüßle philipp


----------



## Franky D (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> so siehts aus, ich fahr gleich noch zum stammtisch|supergri
> 
> grüßle philipp


 
in dem alter zum stammtisch hä? wat is dat den


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Für mich gehts jetzt nochmal ein WE nach Dk  
N paar Forellen für'n Räucherofen catchen....


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!

Bin ab Freitag wieder im Lande, vielleicht sieht man sich
Samstag bei Achim beim Wattis kaufen


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Samstag "leider" nicht, bin da in DK :l 
Wie lange biste denn hier?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Samstag "leider" nicht, bin da in DK :l
> Wie lange biste denn hier?



moin fynn du hast gut ich muß noch ne woche warten.|uhoh:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris bin erst gegen 7.00 hier kann voll ausschlafen
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> in dem alter zum stammtisch hä? wat is dat den



ist nen kleines boarditreffen in nem restaurant


----------



## Franky D (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ist nen kleines boarditreffen in nem restaurant


 
ach so dachte schon


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ist nen kleines boarditreffen in nem restaurant


 

@JD
..und wie wars im Favorit, hatte auch schonmal übrlegt ob ich da vorbei schaue, aber bis jetzt hat sich das noch nicht ergeben :g 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin da bin ich.|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt haste schon mittag. |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt haste schon mittag. |rolleyes


 
Nachdem ich eben mal den braunen Sumpf ein wenig geleert habe (Scheiß Kriegspiele |rolleyes ) ist mir wie Mittag ##


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|supergri|supergri|supergri

man ich bekomm das :v son schei ß wetter ich wollte eigendlich beton fürs fundament machen aber das kann ich wohl vergessen. naja dann fahr ich eben die alten dachbalken bein vadder hin.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!

Bin bis Montag nächste Woche im Lande.
Werd die Woche über fleissig Boot testen :q

Den Anfang machen wir Sonntag, Hornies ärgern :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Du hier und noch nicht auf der Baustelle?


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn, Moin Kai


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

******* gibben allem, ich bin mal eben weg!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Du hier und noch nicht auf der Baustelle?



jupp hab ruhetag und mach mich gleich an meine baustelle.

eigendlich haste recht ich könnte ja auch etwas an meinem boot machen.|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ******* gibben allem, ich bin mal eben weg!



dat heißt . sollte sich einer nach mir reißen ,ich bin mal schei ßen.|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

@ Andy manchmal muss man auch fünfe gerade sein lassen 
Wobei ich die Arbeiten an Boot und Motorrad 
immer als Entspanntung rechne :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Chris!
> 
> @ Andy manchmal muss man auch fünfe gerade sein lassen
> Wobei ich die Arbeiten an Boot und Motorrad
> immer als Entspanntung rechne :q



entspannung|kopfkrat naja ich weiß nich kannst gerne zum schleifen kommen |supergri hab jetzt fast das aussenboot fertich dann gehts innen weiter. nimmt einfach kein ende.#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andysan

Du weisst doch auftragen, pollieren, auftragen, polieren :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

üüüüh ich will nich mehr.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Andysan
> 
> Du weisst doch auftragen, pollieren, auftragen, polieren :q



nu ah ja andysan das iss doch karatekid auftragen polieren usw|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q :q Jau :q :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd dann mal sonst iss gleich wieder abend|rolleyes und ich hab nichts geschafft.#h

bis denne
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt schon wieder weg? nagut!

ich will den auch mal los, bis später @all

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @JD
> ..und wie wars im Favorit, hatte auch schonmal übrlegt ob ich da vorbei schaue, aber bis jetzt hat sich das noch nicht ergeben :g
> 
> Gruß Chris



moin,

solltest auch mal vorbei kommen, ist echt nett und lecker essen gibst da auch#6

grüßle philipp


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin,
wat fürn herrlich verregneter Freitag, aber immerhin Freitag :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
hör mich blos auf ,ich hab gestern das fundament knall hart durchgezogen klatter naß war ich ,allerdings nich vom schwitzen #d aber fertich iss fertich. mir tun alle knochen weh so ungefähr wie erste mal muckibude unter voll last . und gleich geht weiter  fußboden für estrich und unterbeton ausschüppen.zum glück war mein navi gestern da und hat alles wieder rausgerissen, 3 stunden hat er gebraucht um komplett europa auf sd karte zu kopieren . dat werd ich nacher gleich ma antesten. 

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai
ich glaub der chris iss vorm rechner wieder eige#u  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

@ Andy viel Spaß mit dem Navi!!!

So Männers, noch 4 Stün ackern und dann pick ich dat
Boot an mien Koar und da geit dat los anne Küst.

Oh mein Sprachzentrum hat wohl 
auch schon auf Platt umgestellt :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> .... dat werd ich nacher gleich ma antesten.


 

...hab ichs nicht gesagt :q jetzt benutzt Du den Kasten schon für bekannte wege #d :q :q :q 



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin kai
> ich glaub der chris iss vorm rechner wieder eige#u :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hab ichs nicht gesagt :q jetzt benutzt Du den Kasten schon für bekannte wege #d :q :q :q



ich hoffe doch das er mir einen umweg verzählt.:q
na ich muß dat doch wenigstens mal testen bevor ich auf große reise gehe.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> @ Andy viel Spaß mit dem Navi!!!
> 
> ...



oh man da haste natürlich auch das beste wetter erwischt. ich wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel spaß und immer ne handbreite wasser unterm kiel.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> @ Andy viel Spaß mit dem Navi!!!
> 
> ...


 
4 Stunden dat geit jawohl garnich 



wo lehrst Du die Fischlis den das fürchten #t |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wo lehrst Du die Fischlis den das fürchten #t |supergri



bestimmt im wasser |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na ich muß dat doch wenigstens mal testen bevor ich auf große reise gehe.|rolleyes


 
na ja weißt ja wie das is.. wat der bauer nich kennt, frißt er nich :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na ja weißt ja wie das is.. wat der bauer nich kennt, frißt er nich :q



oder wat der andy nich will fährt er nich :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...und ham sich Deine Wasserstands probleme im See wieder gelegt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und ham sich Deine Wasserstands probleme im See wieder gelegt?



wenn ich das wüßte war noch nich wieder da,kommeerst sonntag wieder hin .aber ich denke mal es iss wieder genug wasser in.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Naja heute und morgen ist erstmal Trailerumbau angesagt.
Und Sonntag passt das Wetter ja schon wieder


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männers ich bin dann mal weck

schaffe schaffe häusle baue |rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

eeennndlich wieder Ferien:vik:

Oh man wie geil und dann heute noch so ne leichte mathearbeit#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Juhu!!!

Feierabend...


----------



## Franky D (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> eeennndlich wieder Ferien:vik:
> 
> Oh man wie geil und dann heute noch so ne leichte mathearbeit#6


 
wat  is los schon wieder ferien wat sind dat denn schon wieder für welche


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wat  is los schon wieder ferien wat sind dat denn schon wieder für welche



tja wohl dem, der in der schönsten stadt der welt lebt|rolleyes

Sind Pfingstferien aber leider nur ne woche|gr:


----------



## Franky D (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> tja wohl dem, der in der schönsten stadt der welt lebt|rolleyes
> 
> Sind Pfingstferien aber leider nur ne woche|gr:


 
hehe das mit der schönsten stadt mag sein tja ich hab 2 1/2 Wochen Pfingstferien und nächste woche nur bis Mittwoch schule und dann Urlaub ab nach Heili


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hehe das mit der schönsten stadt mag sein tja ich hab 2 1/2 Wochen Pfingstferien und nächste woche nur bis Mittwoch schule und dann Urlaub ab nach Heili



hmm würde ja echt gerne hochkommen, das problem ist, dass mein dad im Urlaub ist und ich keinen habe der mich hoch fährt


----------



## Franky D (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> hmm würde ja echt gerne hochkommen, das problem ist, dass mein dad im Urlaub ist und ich keinen habe der mich hoch fährt


 
dat is natürlich blöd  hach dat wird geil ich freu mich schon


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> dat is natürlich blöd  hach dat wird geil ich freu mich schon



das glaube ich gerne, der Horni ist jetzt ja auch da, also die spinne nicht vergesens0


----------



## Franky D (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin mal kurz weg muss was abmixen


----------



## Franky D (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin wieder da


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so bin wieder da



was ich son bisschen doof, finde ist das wetter was oben gerade herrscht, wünsche dir und mir wieder sonnenschein

Noch 5 Tage, dann kann ich endlich wieder hechen und zandern:g


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Verabschiede mich mal gen DK #6 

Bis Sonntag Abend #h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Verabschiede mich mal gen DK #6
> 
> Bis Sonntag Abend #h



na denn mal petri und much fun#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal wieder den Trööt nach oben schieb!!! ;-))

Sooo, wir sind der Küste ein Stück näher gekommen!

Haben nämlich jetzt *Delta Radio*!!!:vik: 
Web Radio rules...:g


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mal wieder den Trööt nach oben schieb!!! ;-))
> 
> Sooo, wir sind der Küste ein Stück näher gekommen!
> 
> ...


 
wäre geil wenn ich Radio Hamburg reinkriegen würde


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wäre geil wenn ich Radio Hamburg reinkriegen würde


 
Franky man einfach mal www.radio-hamburg.de dann läuft das

Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber über Webradio kriegste doch alle Sender, die es gibt in  der guten alten BRD!!!

Delta Radio hat aber einfach die beste Mucke#6:g|supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mal wieder den Trööt nach oben schieb!!! ;-))
> 
> Sooo, wir sind der Küste ein Stück näher gekommen!
> 
> ...



die ist geil wat,:m nur rock und geile fetzige sachen

so jetzt geht zum hafengeburtstag


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> die ist geil wat,:m nur rock und geile fetzige sachen
> 
> so jetzt geht zum hafengeburtstag


 
na dann mal viel spass und trink nicht zu viel


----------



## Liz261280 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> die ist geil wat,:m nur rock und geile fetzige sachen
> 
> so jetzt geht zum hafengeburtstag


 
Was ist Trumpf, junger Mann????|kopfkrat|rolleyes

Jaaaa, manchmal ist se auch geil!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Franky man einfach mal www.radio-hamburg.de dann läuft das
> 
> Gruß Chris


 
danke chris funzt wunderbar hätte ich auch gestern nacht selber draufkommen können


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So wieder da...
Delta in Verbindung mit der Küste bringen #d 
N-Joy, meine Freunde #6 

Hier mal 2 Bilder




Bringt Spaß an der 4er Rute die dicken Rainies zu drillen :m 





Nicht die größte, aber die schönste #6 60cm....


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fettes petri zu den fischen fynn du was meinst du geht nächste woche noch mefo in Heuiligenhafen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In den Morgen- und Abendstunden auf jeden Fall


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Delta Radio ist für uns das erste Anzeichen, in Küstennähe zu kommen! Wenn du über die Bahn eierst, dann gibbet bis hinter Bremen nur Schundradiosender:v, die spielen als die gleiche abgedroschene Kagge!!!
Wenn Delta Radieo endlich funzt, dann wissen wir genau, dass es nicht mehr weit bis an's Wasser ist...
Und es gibt nix Schöneres, als Nachts an der Küste auf nem einsamen Parkplatz zu stehen, gute Musik zu hören und dabei nicht jugendfreie Sachen zu machen!!!|rolleyes
Also assoziere ich den Sender mit Küste, wenn's genehm ist!!!


Petry zu der schönen Bachforelle, Alter!
Feiner Fisch!!!
Haste dir die Rute neu geleistet? Schönes Arbeitgerät!

Mein Fang von heute!!!:vik:

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/5117/ausbeuete130507001so8.jpg

Muttertagsessen gesichert!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö ist halt meine 4er Rute, die habe ich net neu....
Aber leider nichts für die Küste, dat wäre aber nen Spaß damit ne dicke MeFo zu drillen :m 

Saiblinge hatte ich auch ein paar, die sahen aber anders aus |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielleicht Seesaiblinge oder ne andere Unterart???

Haste Pics von?


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von der Zeichnung wie der oberste von deinen, schön roter Bauch, weiße Flossenränder usw.
Der Kopf sieht bei deinen aber irgendwie komisch aus #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielleicht, weil ich die gekehlt habe, dann bluten die nämlich besser aus...

Ich mach das nächste Mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh dat kann sein... 

Dirk ihr kommt ja ausm Westerwald ne? Gerade läuft im Tv "Die Ludolfs" :q :q 
Dat iss auch im Westerwald.....warste da mal? |supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ick wieder...
war ne feine party, aber jetzt ab in die haia und morgen auspennen:q

ups da habe ich ja noch was vergessen

Das* Petri *an Dirk und Fynn, schöne salmos die ihr da habt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn
@ dirk

petri von mir sehr schicke fische hattet ihr da ja wieder am band.
ich hatte leider keine zeit ans wasser zu gehen war durcharbeiten .die zeit drückt hab nurnoch 2 tage dann gehts an die urlaubsvorbereitung. und donnerstag kommt ja auchnoch unser feiertag.der ist mir heilig .

noch 5 tage dann bin ich in dänemark :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
nurnoch 2x malochen :vik: son glück


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> nurnoch 2x malochen :vik: son glück


 
Ich doch auch #6  dann ruhe bis 28.05 :vik:

und dann mit dem Dirk am 30.05 zum kurzausflug


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie du auch na dann sehen wir uns am 21.05 morgens in hals hab doch ein boot da und nehme dich gerne mit auf großfischjagd.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie du auch na dann sehen wir uns am 21.05 morgens in hals hab doch ein boot da und nehme dich gerne mit auf großfischjagd.#6


 

Die richtigen Köder hab ich ja #6 (gibt gleich Fotos) aber Rutentechnisch bin ich ja nu mal nicht so gut bestückt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Die richtigen Köder hab ich ja #6 (gibt gleich Fotos) aber Rutentechnisch bin ich ja nu mal nicht so gut bestückt



wie jetzt du hast doch wohl etwa deine pilken nich verkauft ? mehr brauchste doch nich aufen kleinboot.kannst dir ja mal durch den kopf gehen lassen .iss ja nur autobahn bis aalborg dann rechts weg nach egense die fähre nach hals startet 6,30 uhr
dann sind wir 6,45 in hals direkt im hafen rauf aufen 50 ps'er und los in kattegat oder in fjord. echo kartenplotter gps alles on board#6
so muß jetzt los grübel mal nach dann machen wir uns einen bunten.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die hab ich mir mal vorsorglich kommen lassen...

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/3293/kderkauf007yz6.th.jpg
80 gramm

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/231/kderkauf008wf3.th.jpg
die haben 130 gramm


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...grübel mal nach dann machen wir uns einen bunten.
> greez
> andy


 
Das werd ich #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,


oh wie schön kann doch ausschlafen sein:vik:


----------



## der Jäger (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!!  

             |laola:
Der Jäger ist wieder im Lande und hat seinen Räubertrip gut durchgeführt.

            :z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z

Und sende ein schönen guten Morgen an das Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team.

gruß
der jäger  #h


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Los erzähl Jäger #6


----------



## micha_2 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy ich hab mir 1,0mm schnur geholt, für naturködervorfächer, ich mache auch die drillinge vom pilker ab und nen einzelhaken in 6/0. nu is mein problem, die hakenwicklung. wie machst du sie. wie ich sie sonst mach entsteht oben ein starker winkel u der hacken steht schräg.
wo treffen wir uns? du nimmst doch dein handy mit oder?
woher den angelscheinfür DK? und muss ich die überweisung mitnehmen für die Mille?
Stellt sich die Mille immer zur selben Seite in den Wind? welche seite is dann besser? An oder abdrift?


----------



## micha_2 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy hast du auftriebsperlen von ungefähr mindest 20mm oder winnerbody's von mehr als 15x25mm?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> |laola:
> Der Jäger ist wieder im Lande und hat seinen Räubertrip gut durchgeführt.
> ...



moin,
willkommen zurück|wavey:

ich freu mich schon auf deinen bericht#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy ich hab mir 1,0mm schnur geholt, für naturködervorfächer, ich mache auch die drillinge vom pilker ab und nen einzelhaken in 6/0. nu is mein problem, die hakenwicklung. wie machst du sie. wie ich sie sonst mach entsteht oben ein starker winkel u der hacken steht schräg.
> wo treffen wir uns? du nimmst doch dein handy mit oder?
> woher den angelscheinfür DK? und muss ich die überweisung mitnehmen für die Mille?
> Stellt sich die Mille immer zur selben Seite in den Wind? welche seite is dann besser? An oder abdrift?



mensch so viel fragen am morgen. 

1. hast du keine gebogenden schenkel da solltest du das problem nicht haben .
2. handy hab ich bei können uns aber auch in aalborg treffen ansonsten in hirtshals
3. angelschein kauf ich meistens in dk hab aller dings einen jahresschein der gilt noch bis nov.ansonsten hier .https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp

das wird allerdings eng. ich fahre samstag noch zu fishermans partner in flense. die stellen auch aus. ruf da mal an ob ich die dinger für euch mitbringen kann .tel.04608 9722970 und was ich dafür von euch alles brauche.
3.jupp die überweisung mußte mitnehmen.
4.welche seite keine ahnung da wirfste sowieso nich einfach nur runter so schnell wie geht.

so nu erstma käffschin.

greez
andy

ruf mich an wenn du mit flense telefoniert hast.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy hast du auftriebsperlen von ungefähr mindest 20mm oder winnerbody's von mehr als 15x25mm?



nöö brauch ich auch eigendlich nich.wofür brauchste die denn? ansonsten hat heiko doch welche in 15 mm
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin #h !!

Bericht vom Räubertrip folgt nächste Woche.Bilder müssen erstmal entwickelt werden.War eine gelungende Tour. 


Dem Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team einen schönen Vatertag

    |laola:

gruß
der Jäger  #h


----------



## micha_2 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich schau mal im netz, ob ich was brauchen könnte,
wir wollten dienstag nach'n mittag starten.wie lang fährt mann? 4stunden?


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> ich schau mal im netz, ob ich was brauchen könnte,
> wir wollten dienstag nach'n mittag starten.wie lang fährt mann? 4stunden?


 
Mensch Micha wieder mit Hubschrauber unterwegs????

wie willst Du 650km in 4Stunden schaffen und das wo in DK nur 110 - 130 KmH auf der Autobahn drin sind!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mooiin andy und all,
*
Zander und Hecht sind offen|bla::m*

Ich habe die sachen schon fertig, ziehe gleich mal los, berichte dann später

gruß philipp


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> ich schau mal im netz, ob ich was brauchen könnte,
> wir wollten dienstag nach'n mittag starten.wie lang fährt mann? 4stunden?



moin micha 
jupp das geht bis flense c.a. 4 stunden wenn du gemütlich durchtuckerst.

greez
andy

ps. da mußte hin siehe anfahrt.http://typo3.scandinavianpark.com/index.php?id=1&amp;L=0


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> mooiin andy und all,
> *
> Zander und Hecht sind offen|bla::m*
> 
> ...



moin jd
na dann wünsch ich dir mal ein petri.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Mensch Micha wieder mit Hubschrauber unterwegs????
> 
> wie willst Du 650km in 4Stunden schaffen und das wo in DK nur 110 - 130 KmH auf der Autobahn drin sind!
> 
> Gruß Chris



moin chris
hallo du bist falsch informiert, dat sind 651,30 km und nich 650 km|supergri|supergri|supergri

er meint bis nach flense.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch, die kleine differenz 

Aber selbst hier hoch schafft man z.Zt. nichts.... überall Baustellen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
hab mich gerade mal frisch gemacht.
wo sind baustellen mach mich nich fertich. ich will in eins durch bis nach flens


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vorm Elbtunnel (weiß nicht wie lang)und um Neumünster auf 15km 60kmH inkl. Blitzer der schon als stationär bezeichnet werden kann... Baustelle NMS 60 KMH!!!! Aber Du bist ja ein sehr besonnener Fahrer, da können Dir Baustellen doch nichts anhaben.
Außerdem fahrt ihr ja Nachts oder nicht?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

60 kmh so besonnen bin ich nu auch nich |supergri nöö ich fahre gegen 5.00 morgens los. na das mag ja was werden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da würd ich nochmal drüber nachdenken, dann kommst Du hier ja in den Berufsverkehr.. guckst Du mal eben hier was jetzt los ist.. http://www.radiohamburg.de/index.html?webseiteID=1594&PHPSESSID=b442f6f80f18ff0c9b67842d087bbd09


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da würd ich nochmal drüber nachdenken, dann kommst Du hier ja in den Berufsverkehr.. guckst Du mal eben hier was jetzt los ist.. http://www.radiohamburg.de/index.html?webseiteID=1594&PHPSESSID=b442f6f80f18ff0c9b67842d087bbd09




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat #dok wir fahren gegen 3.00 los dann sind wir mit viel glück um 6 in deiner höhe . na wollen wir mal sehen iss ja samstag vlt nich ganz so schlimm. hatte bis jetzt samstag eigendlich immer glück


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat #dok wir fahren gegen 3.00 los dann sind wir mit viel glück um 6 in deiner höhe . na wollen wir mal sehen iss ja samstag vlt nich ganz so schlimm. hatte bis jetzt samstag eigendlich immer glück


 

Der Chris muß auch mal wieder maßlos übertreiben #d eben Sa ist hier auch nichts ein paar LKW, aber ansonsten ist ja auch "doppel-Brückentag" für viele #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der Chris muß auch mal wieder maßlos übertreiben #d eben Sa ist hier auch nichts ein paar LKW, aber ansonsten ist ja auch "doppel-Brückentag" für viele #6




igendwie iss mir das auch alles wurscht hauptsache wech aus deutschland


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Verdammt Gestern kommt Schwester zu mir und fragt wieso ich eigentlich auf Arbeit bin..... #c ..... hätte diese Woche auch schon Urlaub gehabt #q heute mach ich frei, mal sehen obs mich nachher zum Fo-Pu treibt, ich glaub aber eher nicht dat regnet hier ununterbrochen


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> igendwie iss mir das auch alles wurscht hauptsache wech aus deutschland


 

Man da haste recht... am letzten Sa sind so ein paar Spakos beim Zigarretten holen gekommen und haben mich angeschissen.. von wegen ich hätte sie angefahren und beleidigt und son Kram #t nichts war und die sind zur Polizei und haben mal so richtig vom Leder gezogen.. die haben da nur scheiß über mich erzählt :r und der einzige der wirklich was hat bin ich, weil mir die dumme zicke mit ihrem schlüssel in meinen Jungfräulichen Lack gehauen hat :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Verdammt Gestern kommt Schwester zu mir und fragt wieso ich eigentlich auf Arbeit bin..... #c ..... hätte diese Woche auch schon Urlaub gehabt #q heute mach ich frei, mal sehen obs mich nachher zum Fo-Pu treibt, ich glaub aber eher nicht dat regnet hier ununterbrochen



wie du hast dein urlaub vergessen |muahah: 
ich hab auch frei mach jetzt schnell meinen ringanker fertich und dann is emty mit arbeit hab gestern und vorgestern je 14 stunden malocht das reicht jetzt. regen habt ihr na dann lass den blos bei dir wir haben eben noch das herlichste sommerwetter |supergri so und nu hau ab zum fo-pu schei ß auf dat bisschen regen.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie du hast dein urlaub vergessen |muahah:
> ich hab auch frei mach jetzt schnell meinen ringanker fertich und dann is emty mit arbeit hab gestern und vorgestern je 14 stunden malocht das reicht jetzt. regen habt ihr na dann lass den blos bei dir wir haben eben noch das herlichste sommerwetter |supergri so und nu hau ab zum fo-pu schei ß auf dat bisschen regen.|supergri


 

dann setzt ich mich jetzt ins Auto und komm zu Dir an den Teich  :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Man da haste recht... am letzten Sa sind so ein paar Spakos beim Zigarretten holen gekommen und haben mich angeschissen.. von wegen ich hätte sie angefahren und beleidigt und son Kram #t nichts war und die sind zur Polizei und haben mal so richtig vom Leder gezogen.. die haben da nur scheiß über mich erzählt :r und der einzige der wirklich was hat bin ich, weil mir die dumme zicke mit ihrem schlüssel in meinen Jungfräulichen Lack gehauen hat :c



wat iss los .man alter haste wenigstens einen zeugen ? dat kann dir den lappen kosten. wenn die dich anzeigen das du die angefahren hast . in wat fürne schei ße bist du denn da gelatscht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dann setzt ich mich jetzt ins Auto und komm zu Dir an den Teich  :m



mach das bin dann ab mittag auch da.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss los .man alter haste wenigstens einen zeugen ? dat kann dir den lappen kosten. wenn die dich anzeigen das du die angefahren hast . in wat fürne schei ße bist du denn da gelatscht


 

Das nur zum Thema Deutschland hier sind die Leute teilweise so grantig... Der Mann hat meiner Meinung nach gesehen das seine Frau mir ins Auto geschlagen hat und hat völlig überreagiert, ich war noch total verpennt und hab dat überhaupt nicht lkapiert was die eigentlich wollen. Mir fehlten echt die Worte #d , und die behaupten doch eiskalt ich hätte sie bepöbelt und ähnl. NICHTS IST DA GEWESEN sonne Dummbrote |krach: aber beim Getränkehändler meines vertrauens ist die kassiererin mir bestens bekannt und so haben sich die beiden bei Ihrer Polizeilichen Aussage schon reingerissen :vik: Ich würd Dir das ganze ja mal als PN rüberschicken... aber dat willst Du nicht wirklich... soviel Dummheit... und mich in meinem zuhause ansch eißen zieht ja mal garnicht  ich halt Dich auf dem laufenden und sag bescheid wenn das eingestellt wurde und ich dann Privatrechtlich meinen Lack einklagen werde :vik: ich freu mich schon #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na da wünsch ich dir mal viel glück. manche haben echt ne meise aber was solls . hast du die wenigstens wegen sachbeschädigung angezeigt sonst kannste keine zivilklage einleiten dafür brauchste ein rechtskräftiges urteil.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na da wünsch ich dir mal viel glück. manche haben echt ne meise aber was solls . hast du die wenigstens wegen sachbeschädigung angezeigt sonst kannste keine zivilklage einleiten dafür brauchste ein rechtskräftiges urteil.


 

sowas ist mir in 11 Jahren Autofahren nicht passiert und ich bin gute 30.000 im Jahr unterwegs... aber sowas  #d ne noch nie #c #q
und ich hab schon ne menge sch... erlebt, aber das setzt dem ganzen echt die Krone auf ... ich könnt :v

Da muß man seine ganze Einstellung überdenken, und beim nächsten mal raus aus der Kiste und direkt ein paar aufs Maul... dann hätten die wenigstens was in der Hand (oder im Gesicht) um mich anzuzeigen  und ich müßte mir keine Vorwürfe machen weil ich NICHTS gemacht habe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja so iss das .unser rechtsstaat iss nunmal völlig daneben.
gehört leider zum alltag.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wird schon 

ich würd so gerne auch nach DK aber Geldlich ist das leider nichts drin #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guck mal unten wir werden als 3 registrierte Benutzer geführt #d sonne Frechheit :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder ist das bei Dir nicht?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja wenn ich nicht so viel arbeiten würde ,könnte ich mir wohl auch den einen oder anderen urlaub nicht leisten. wir arbeiten ja nu auch beide aber wenn man so sieht was man so an nebenkosten hat da fällt einem nichts zu ein. am besten harz 4 und gut iss . hier war letztens ein bericht in der zeitung über die tafel . da gibt es tatsächlich solche schmarotzer die im saus und braus leben und sich da anstelln um essen zu holen . die haben da jemanden interviut der hat sich doch glatt erst vor kurzen einen plasmafehrnseher geleistet (seine aussage vom munde abgespart ) das ding hat mal schlappe 2500 europas gekostet.
inkl.bild von seiner wohnung in der zeitung .und der knaller steht da immernoch und bekommt zu essen die es nötig haben gehen leer aus .warscheinlich spart er sich jetzt eine s klasse vom munde ab. das da nichts unternommen wird#d was ist hier im lande blos los #c
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich muß mal eben los... Falls wir uns nicht mehr treffen ...
wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß in DK und gut Fisch  :vik: 
und meld Dich wenn Du auf dem Rückweg bist vlt. ist dann gerade Grill-time :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leutz ich werd dann mal
bis später
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja wenn ich nicht so viel arbeiten würde ,könnte ich mir wohl auch den einen oder anderen urlaub nicht leisten. wir arbeiten ja nu auch beide aber wenn man so sieht was man so an nebenkosten hat da fällt einem nichts zu ein. am besten harz 4 und gut iss . hier war letztens ein bericht in der zeitung über die tafel . da gibt es tatsächlich solche schmarotzer die im saus und braus leben und sich da anstelln um essen zu holen . die haben da jemanden interviut der hat sich doch glatt erst vor kurzen einen plasmafehrnseher geleistet (seine aussage vom munde abgespart ) das ding hat mal schlappe 2500 europas gekostet.
> inkl.bild von seiner wohnung in der zeitung .und der knaller steht da immernoch und bekommt zu essen die es nötig haben gehen leer aus .warscheinlich spart er sich jetzt eine s klasse vom munde ab. das da nichts unternommen wird#d was ist hier im lande blos los #c
> greez
> andy


 
|good: Sozialschmarotzer überall :vund andere die bekommen Lohn der am Rande des Existenzminimums liegt und gehen trotzdem arbeiten #6


----------



## Franky D (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen

so heute abend gehts endlich wieder nach heiligenhafen


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk`s  |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männer's!|wavey:

Das ist gemein, alle fahren in Urlaub!

Nur ich Aff bin im Büro gefangen!!!:c

Ich wünsch euch allen mächtig digge Fische!:q
Macht dem Team keine Schande!!!


----------



## Franky D (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werd mein bestes tun


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieh mal zu, dass du deine Fänge auch auf'n paar Pics festhältst...:q
Wir gucken doch alle gerne Bildchen!!!:q

Und so'n kleiner Fangbericht wär auch was Feines.
Für die Veteranen, "hust", die Daheimgebliebenen, so wie mich!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

War gestern los, Hornhechte gab es reichlich :q
Egal ob Heringsfetzen oder FHT (FreeHandTrolling)
die Brüder sind überall :q

Heute ist Regenpause und Sonnenbrandkuriertag, 
aber morgen früh geht es wieder los 

Bis Denne

Kai


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab noch nie nen Hornhecht gefangen, geschweige denn gegessen!!!#c

Wie verwertet man denn die Schnabeltiere?


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kannste alles mit machen, Räuchern, Braten oder in Sauer.
Wir mögen die langen Silberlinge am liebsten geräuchert.


----------



## Franky D (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bericht und pics gibst aufjedenfall hoffentlich mit vielen dicken fischen


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

legger grüne Gräte...ich will auch :l  kleine Flitzer haken #:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass wir am 30ten ein paar von denen erbeuten werden!
Auf jeden Fall wird ne leichte Spinnrute mitgenommen...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau mach das! Macht echt Spaß mit den Kasperköpfen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass wir am 30ten ein paar von denen erbeuten werden!
> Auf jeden Fall wird ne leichte Spinnrute mitgenommen...:q


 

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was für ne Montage ist denn am Besten auf Schnabeltier?


----------



## Franky D (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also männers bin dann mal richtung küste unterwegs


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haut was raus ihr beiden #6

@Dirk

entweder nen normalen silbernen MeFoblinker mit nem lütten Drilling und 5cm Schnur zwischen Blinker und Drilling oder ne Sbiromontage mit Horni oder Heringsfetzen.
Kannst auch ne lütte Fliege, z.b. Juletrea oder nen kleinen Bachflohkrebs hinterm Sbiro her ziehen 
Fetzen so um und bei 5cm am langschenkligen 6er oder 4er Haken.


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boah wie geht mir denn dieses Angelfachwörterlexikon aufn Sack |kopfkrat Bald ist hier jedes Wort orange mit nem lütten Fragezeichen oder wie?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Boah wie geht mir denn dieses Angelfachwörterlexikon aufn Sack |kopfkrat Bald ist hier jedes Wort orange mit nem lütten Fragezeichen oder wie?!


 

Yo, das ist echt ganz schön nervig!|uhoh:

Aber der Gedanke ist gut! So wird manch einem vielleicht verdeutlicht, wie man *Haken* richtig schreibt...:m

Und Anfänger können für ihre Prüfung lernen!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Haut was raus ihr beiden #6
> 
> @Dirk
> 
> ...


 
Danke Mann, das hört sich ja echt easy an...:g

Bin mal gespannt, ob die mir schmecken! Wenn net, dann wird auch nit weiter drauf geangelt!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was für ne Montage ist denn am Besten auf Schnabeltier?



Ich würde dir am besten die Wasserkugel mit Fetzen empfehlen, ist am einfachsten und am chilligsten...

Einfach nen 1.50-2.00m Vorfach und treiben lassen

Mit Blinker hast du einfach zu viele Aussteiger#q

@ all

heute nicht einen Fisch beim Hechten, nur ein Fisch ist im Drill ausgeschlitzt:c:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich herrentag
werd mich gleich mal ins auto schwingen und ab richtung see
bier aufkorken wodka aufen tisch und grill an :vik: rute ins wasser bzw den köder |supergri und schön ein gemütlichen machen.
ich denke mal euch gehts nicht anders|rolleyes vlt bekomme ich dann endlich mal heut nacht meinen ersten aal für dieses jahr, zu gesicht.
morgen aus dem bettchen gepellt nach hause und den rest gepackt dann gehts endlich los gen dänemark :vik:

so leutchen ich wünsch euch denn mal einen super sonnigen und feuchtfröhlichen herrentach.und denkt drann ,die mit dem fahrrad unterwegs sind immer schön rechts halten aber nicht zu weit da ist der graben |supergri|supergri|supergri und lasst die autos stehen ,euch und euren mitmenschen zu liebe.#6

greez
andy


----------



## andre23 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....dann viel spass am herrentag mit vodka & aal....und in meinem wohnzimmer dk....hier wird leider kein herrentag gefeiert...warum eigentlich????....keiner kann es erklæren...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> heute nicht einen Fisch beim Hechten, nur ein Fisch ist im Drill ausgeschlitzt:c:c



na wenn du immer nur chillen wilst beim angeln wird das nichts der hecht ist ein jäger und will gefordert werden.also spinnrute klar gemacht und ab gehts zum nächsten versuch. beweg dich mal ein bisschen am wasser und such den fisch ,der kommt nich zu dir.
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! 

Den Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team nen schönen

                           H E R R E N T A G 

|laola:                                      |laola:


gruß
der Jäger  #h


----------



## BennyO (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

An alle Väter:
Schönen Vatertag




Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja nen schönen Vatertag/Herrentag!...Bin grade erst aufgestanden...aber naja ist ja erst kurz vor 11uhr:g!Mehr als surfen und in der Sonne liegen ist hier nicht...aber trotzdem es ist wohl einer der geilsten Fleckchen Erde die es gibt|rolleyes!Hab versucht vom Pier zu angeln aber da läuft nix#t!
In 3Wochen gehts zurück nach Germany:vik:


greetz from Manhatten Beach-CA|wavey:

Chris|wavey:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na wenn du immer nur chillen wilst beim angeln wird das nichts der hecht ist ein jäger und will gefordert werden.also spinnrute klar gemacht und ab gehts zum nächsten versuch. beweg dich mal ein bisschen am wasser und such den fisch ,der kommt nich zu dir.
> greez
> andy



moin mein Lieber Andy,

natürlich will ich nicht nur chillen beim Fischen, aber das Hornifischen macht mir so am meisten spass und ist am erfolgreichstenSchließlich habe ich beim pilken ja auch nicht gechillt, sondern auch noch gedrillt:q:q

Ich wünsche euch allen die am Meer sind und die die noch kommen, ein dickes PETRI

So back to Topic:

Der Hecht konnte mich heute Gott sei Dank nicht lumpen, so konnte ich den ersten Sasionhecht mit 55cm landen, beim Fotomachen sind die Accus dann abgekackt, naja was solls er schwimmt wieder und darf noch wachsen, mit 55cm ja auch kein Großer#6

Zum Vatertag, ist schon was dolles, doch ein Tipp, lasst nicht nur Auto sondern auch Kanu zuhause#hIch habe heute ein paar Väter schwimmen sehen:m:m


grüßle philipp


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Ja nen schönen Vatertag/Herrentag!...Bin grade erst aufgestanden...aber naja ist ja erst kurz vor 11uhr:g!Mehr als surfen und in der Sonne liegen ist hier nicht...aber trotzdem es ist wohl einer der geilsten Fleckchen Erde die es gibt|rolleyes!Hab versucht vom Pier zu angeln aber da läuft nix#t!
> In 3Wochen gehts zurück nach Germany:vik:
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist in New York?

Wie geil#6
 Haste Ferein oder was, was sind denn das für Ferien?|kopfkrat
Austausch?

ich war auch schonma in New York, wo wohnste denn egnau?

Grüße aus dem nicht gerade vom Wettergott beschenkten Hamburg


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend @all,

so, ich bin zurück vom Vatertagsentspannungsangeln!:g:q

War das fein, mal für 5 Stündchen am Weiher...
Abschalten vom Alltag!!!

Hab endlich ne schöne Bachforelle verhaften können!:vik:
Ein paar andere Fischlies sind mir auch an den Haken gegangen.

Mach gleich mal nen Trööt in der Forellenabteilung dazu auf.

Weil hier gehört das ja eigentlich net hin|rolleyes.

@ Andy und alle anderen, die ans Meer kommen,

wünsch euch, dass die Leo's superbissig sind und vor allem in guten Größen an eure Angel gehen!!!:q:q:q
Schönen verdienten Urlaub!!!#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo ich war auch nochmal am FoPu heute, von 16 Uhr bis 20Uhr....konnte eine ganze Forelle erwischen |rolleyes

@Chris
goil, will auch dahn :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Danke Mann, das hört sich ja echt easy an...:g
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob die mir schmecken! Wenn net, dann wird auch nit weiter drauf geangelt!!!



Also meiner Meinung nach ist es der schlechteste Meeresfisch überhaupt :g
Ich mag Hornhechte überhaupt nicht. Zum einen stinken die wie sau, zweitens laufen die giftgrün an wenn man die anfässt :v und drittens verheddern die einem alles. 

.....und der Drill, den finde ich irgendwie auch ********. Außer nem bissel hin und her gezappel ist da auch nix los |evil:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yau, haste ja schon mal gesagt!

Abba, alle schwetzen hier vom Hornhecht...

Ich will auch mal so'n komisches Fischlein fangen!:m
Dann kann ich mir selbst ein Bild machen...:q
Und wenn er wirklich bäh:v ist, dann werd ich den auch net weiter beangeln!!!

So, ich hab doch keinen Bock auf nen neuen Trööt, hier ist doch schöner!!!:g

Also, wie gesagt, war heut an meinen kleinen Goldstück angeln:

Erst entspannt mit Frauchen und den Kurzen gespätstückt, dann Kram gepackt und losgetuckert.
Am Weiher angekommen, erst mal nen Versuch mit Andy's gelben mini Forellentwistern! Nix!!!
Umgestiegen auf weiße Minitwister der Firma Berkley, weil recht trübes Wasser... Nix!!!
Dann Würmer gesucht und die kombiniert mit roten Berkley Maden. Weil allein haben die sich von meinen Schonhaken verabschiedet!
Endlich der erste Fisch!






Dann gings echt gut ab, alle paar Minuten hab ich nen Interessenten für meinen Köder gefunden!
Zweiter Fisch wieder ein Saibling, dann ein großes Rotauge, danach ein Hammerbiß und endlich hab ich meine erste Bachforelle für 2007 keschern können!










Weiter gings...

Nächster Fisch war wieder ein strammes Rotauge, dann ein kleiner Karpfen, dann ein Stör! Mein erster!!! Leider verpeilt ein Foto zu machen|uhoh: und den schnell wieder zurückgesetzt!
Der hatte zwei verkrüppelte Brustflossen, beim Besatz vor vier Jahren hat der Fischzüchter gemeint, den bekämen wir noch als Bonus mit... Hat aber überlebt!!!#6
Dann haben endlich wieder Forellen meinen Köder genommen!

Doch dann gab's wieder nen seltsamen Biß! Und nach nem komischen Drill, dachte schon ne große Brasse, hab ich diesen Trümmer von Rotauge verhaften können!
Hätte auch schon als kleiner Karpfen durchgehen können!
Unter Staunen hab ich den mal neben den zuletzt gefangenen Portionssaibling gelegt...
Das Bild sagt ja wohl alles!!!
Digges Rotauge!!! 










Den hätt ich glaube echt als Hitparadenfisch anmelden können!!!
So schwimmt er aber weiter...

Der nächste Fisch war eine schöne kleine Schleie! Leider auch kein Pic gemacht... Aber die muß auch noch mindestens 20 cm wachsen um auf ein Foto zu dürfen!

So, ein paar Forellies hab ich dann doch zusammen bekommen!
Hier meine Gesamtausbeute:



 






Der Räucherofen kann nächste Woche ordentlich qualmen!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

Heute morgen habe ich beim Füttern eines meiner Meerschweinchen tot im Käfig gefunden.#qIch weiß nicht wei es dazu kommen konnte, hatte keine Anzeichen vorher gegeben, echt schade sowas, denn ihre Schwester ist nun ganz allein und ziehmlich verstört Scheint dieses jahr leider nicht so das Jahr der Haustiere zu sein. Ich kanns leider nicht ändern, aber wir versuchen uns jetzt echt dem Tier anzunehmen, damit es nicht auch gleich von uns geht.


Als einwenig Ablenkung, verabschiede ich mich jetzt mal wieder und werde die Zandersaison eröffenen. Ich hoffe ich kann euch nacher was von Fischen berichten|rolleyes

@ Dirk
hui nicht schlecht Dirk, das sind echt geile Fische#6#6


Gruß Philipp


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Philipp,

oh Mann, das tut mir echt leid um das kleine Schwein!!!
Mein Beileid dazu!!!
Scheint dieses Jahr echt nicht das Jahr der Haustiere zu werden...

Geh fischen und lenk dich damit ab! Das hilft!!!

Ich wünsch dir nen diggen Kammschupper...


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

fettes Petri Dirk #6 Aber das Rotauge sieht mir nicht nach Rotauge aus...|rolleyes Eher nach Güster oder so...|kopfkrat
Aber fettes Vieh auf jeden Fall!

Ich werde jetzt mal raus, 25 Forellen und 1 Aal warten am Wäscheständer auf den Räucherofen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich am Anfang auch gedacht! Güster!
Aber guck doch mal auf die Augen und auf die Flossen...
Hab noch nie ne Güster mit roten Augen gesehen!
Gut, vielleicht war's ne Güster auf Droge|rolleyes, aber schon seltsam!
Da müßte vielleicht mal ein Experte was zu sagen!
Werd das Foto mal den Weißfischleuten zeigen!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin da bin ich wieder
aus dem aal ist leider mal wieder nichts geworden.
dafür kann ich aber noch nicht fahren |rolleyes man war das ein herrentag .
so nu werd ich mal versuchen zu packen und heut nachmittag mein auto vom see holen.

@dirk super goile fische die du da wieder verhaftet hast.

denn mal bis heut abend.
greez
andy#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Alder! Wieder aus'm Tran erwacht???

Gut, dass du noch da bist! Ich brauch dringend deinen Rat, was du in meiner Situation machen würdest!!!
Kann dir aber erst heut Nachmittag schreiben und per PN!
Bin im Büro und Cheffe schleicht als durch die Gänge...


----------



## chris13 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin nicht in New York...wie vllt wegen Manhatten denkt Phil.Manhatten Beach ist in California.Wir haben keine Schule mehr weil wir mit den Prüfungen fertig sind!Phil weißt ja woher meine Eltern kommen|supergri....deswegen bin ich da Verwandte besuchen aber hauptsichtlich halt zum surfen,chillen und fun haben...was läuft denn so in Deutschland?Wetter soll ja nicht so doll sein#d!

greetz Chris#h

Ich schicke mal bissel Sonne vorbei:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo 20kg Fisch sind verräuchert |laola:|laola:

Norwegen kann kommen :vik:

....und jetzt nochmal 'ne Runde auf Aal :l...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik::vik::vik:noch 9 stunden:vik::vik::vik:​


----------



## chris13 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen allerseitz und gut geschlafen!?


----------



## chris13 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So rein in den Neo und ab zum surfen!Man schreibt sich in 2-3stunden

tschöö


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

so mir geht schon wieder besser...

Habe heute zwar wieder nur was kleines landen können, aber auch den ersten saison zander konnte ich überlisten...

Ich wünsch euch allen viel fun in DK und norge..#6

@ chris

jo den mal gute WellenUnd pss auf die Haie auf:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leutz 
es ist zeit #h und tschüß gesagt#h wir sehen uns in einer woche . bericht wird dann natürlich auch freigeschaltet mit vielen bildern.

ich wünsch euch was.

bis denne |wavey:
grez
andy


----------



## andre23 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....dann viel spass in meiner neuen heimat....noch 15 min. und dann geht es auf den sund....hoffe mein freund ist puenktlich....hoffe du hast viel erfolg....und fettes petrie....

....noch ein kaff und dann...

komm gut hin und zurueck....und zwischendurch nur die
 dicken ....vergiss nicht auf platte zu angeln...ist im moment echt top!!!!

hilsen andré


----------



## Tyson (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen!!

Noch zwei Stunden!! Dann geht´s nach DK!! 
24 Std. Vatertagstour......Hochleistungsangeln!!!

Gruß
Tyson


----------



## BennyO (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen ein dickes Petei.




Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING...|gaehn: keine ahnung warum ich sooooo früh wach bin|supergri

Hab mitbekommen das Stuttgart Meister ist!?Stimmt das?


ach ich geh wieder schlafen...wir haben eh keine Brandung im moment#q

tschöö


----------



## Franky D (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männers bin zurück von der Ostsee fänge waren nicht die besten konnte aber innerhalb von zehn minuten 4 Dorsche von je knapp 7pfd landen dafür war das wetter gut bericht folgt dann demnächst hab gerade viel zu tun


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so männers bin zurück von der Ostsee fänge waren nicht die besten konnte aber innerhalb von zehn minuten 4 Dorsche von je knapp 7pfd landen dafür war das wetter gut bericht folgt dann demnächst hab gerade viel zu tun



na denn bin ich mal gespannt#6
 Du warst nur 1 tage draussen, lohnt sich das übrhaupt, da aus bayern zukommen?

grüßle philipp


----------



## Franky D (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> na denn bin ich mal gespannt#6
> Du warst nur 1 tage draussen, lohnt sich das übrhaupt, da aus bayern zukommen?
> 
> grüßle philipp



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh        mann ich komm nicht aus bayern ich komm aus BaWü!!!!  und ich war auch zweimal drausen


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
JAWOHL, STUTTGART HATS GEPACKT :m

Endlich mal nicht die eingebildeten Bayernsäcke und die Schalker haben in der Halbzeit wohl wieder gefeiert :q:q:q:q:q 
Ich lach mich tot :m 50 Jahre ohne Meisterschaft :q

...und HSV noch 7ter :m:m Nächstes Jahr siehts dann aber anders aus....:g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...und HSV noch 7ter :m:m Nächstes Jahr siehts dann aber anders aus....:g



Stimmt, immer wieder 2 Liga ne#h|supergri|supergri

Und wie war dein Aalziehen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Stimmt, immer wieder 2 Liga ne#h|supergri|supergri
> 
> Und wie war dein Aalziehen?



Was heißt immer wieder? HSV ist der einzige Verein, der von Anfang
an dabei war und niemals abgestiegen ist :vik:

Aale...mmh hatte 3stk, 2 waren aber fingerdick


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Was heißt immer wieder? HSV ist der einzige Verein, der von Anfang
> an dabei war und niemals abgestiegen ist :vik:
> 
> Aale...mmh hatte 3stk, 2 waren aber fingerdick



ja ich weiß, aber reimt sich so schön


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Immer wieder erste Liga reimt sich doch genau so gut #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Immer wieder erste Liga reimt sich doch genau so gut #6



aber das wäre ja nicht wahrheitsgemäß für die nächste saison


----------



## chris13 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey guten morgen oder bei euch abend


----------



## Franky D (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin heute beim angeln abgesoffen mir ist meine rute aus der hand gefallen und ich hab beim nachfassen den halt verloren und dann lag ich im bach


----------



## chris13 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohaa und wars kalt?


----------



## chris13 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut ich geh runter zum strand

tschöö


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> bin heute beim angeln abgesoffen mir ist meine rute aus der hand gefallen und ich hab beim nachfassen den halt verloren und dann lag ich im bach



geil:m

Sowas hatte ich auch schonma, nur leider in eiskalten ostsee, als ich übern stein gestoperlt bin|krach:





			
				chris13 schrieb:
			
		

> gut ich geh runter zum strand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky D (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne zum glück ist das wasser schon relativ warm


----------



## chris13 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MOOOOOORGEN....
@Phil...das Wetter ist ok immer so 20-25grad also sehr angenehm und dazu jetzt auch wieder gute Wellen.
Na gut ich geh erstmal Frühstücken


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend zusammen

Leute könnten wir wieder zum Thema zurück und aufhören hier jeden Dünnschiß reinzuschreiben, dat nimmt ein bischen überhand. Kann hier ja jeder wie er will, aber dann macht doch einfach einen Teenager-Laberthread :q o.ä. auf da könnt ihr euch doch auch auslassen #6

Nichts gegen ein bischen Gesülze, aber wenn ganze Seiten mit Urlaubsgrüßen und Fußball-zeugs gefüllt werden |kopfkrat |abgelehn


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu aber...

Andy ist wohl bestens in DK angekommen, leider sind noch keine Fangberichte eingegangen  
aber ich werd ihn nochmal ein bischen nerven |supergri

@Dirk 
hast Du ein paar hübsche Wobbler oder anderes ca. 4m tief laufendes? mir wurde angeraten ein paar zum Schleppen dabei zu haben |supergri  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nu aber...
> 
> Andy ist wohl bestens in DK angekommen, leider sind noch keine Fangberichte eingegangen
> aber ich werd ihn nochmal ein bischen nerven |supergri



na das ist doch schön#hWeisste ob er da oben nen PC hat?

Zum thema Offtopic, da haste recht.Doch lieber sowas, als das dieser thread ausstirbt und das wäre doch echt schade

gruß üphilipp


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nu aber...
> 
> Andy ist wohl bestens in DK angekommen, leider sind noch keine Fangberichte eingegangen
> aber ich werd ihn nochmal ein bischen nerven |supergri
> ...




Moin Männers,yo Chris!
Du bist ja doch noch im Lande!!!#h
Hab gedacht, du wärst schon Richtung Adria unterwegs, die Thune vor Kroatien abchecken...:q:q:q
Ohne dem armen kleinen Thoady Tschüss zu sagen!!!#d:c|uhoh:

Tieflaufende Wobbels hab ich ein paar!|rolleyes In diversen Farben!
Die bring ich mal mit...
Das wird uns schon langen!!!
Wollen uns doch den einen oder anderen großen Mittelwasserdorsch oder ne hungrige Meerforelle nicht entgehen lassen!!!:k:vik:

Und zu deinem ersten Post gestern:
Ich muss dir vollkommen Recht geben! In unsern Trööt wird echt viel reingeschrieben, was nix mim Fischen zu tun hat!!!|gr:
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wollt nur nicht schon wieder rummeckern! 
|director:Also, wie MFT-Chris gesagt hat, Jungs, macht nen neuen Trööt auf!
Z.B.: *MeeresJunganglerüberGottunddieWeltLaberTeam #6

*Das müllt uns nicht unser Wohnzimmer voll und ihr könnt quatschen über was ihr wollt...
So geht keiner dem Anderen auf die Nüsse!!!|supergri

Und keine Angst, wir lassen das MFT nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden...
Nur manchmal muss man auch mal den Schnabel halten können! Die Kunst des gezielten Schweigens!!! Lieber Klasse, statt Masse!!!:g


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

nun mal logger Jungs 
Das waren 4 Postings die aufs Fussball bezogen waren, mehr nicht...Zumindest das was irgendwo mit mir zu tun hatte |asmil:

...und ob hier nun jemand mal kurz über Fussball schreibt, oder einfach nur ein "Moin!" in die Runde ruft, morgens über Hunde redet, über Ehestreit oder was auch immer, ist doch völlig egal. Kommt doch aufs selbe raus 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> nun mal logger Jungs
> Das waren 4 Postings die aufs Fussball bezogen waren, mehr nicht...Zumindest das was irgendwo mit mir zu tun hatte |asmil:
> ...



|good:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, ich hab ne große Forelle zu Gravad Art verwandelt!!!
Saugeil!!! Haben eben mit sechs Leuten 1 1/2 kg Filet gefuttert!!! Legger!!!:vik:

Dat gibbet jetzt öfter...


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Männers,yo Chris!
> Du bist ja doch noch im Lande!!!
> Hab gedacht, du wärst schon Richtung Adria unterwegs, die Thune vor Kroatien abchecken...:q
> Ohne dem armen kleinen Thoady Tschüss zu sagen!!!#d


 
würd ich sowas Grausames tun :q



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tieflaufende Wobbels hab ich ein paar! In diversen Farben!
> Die bring ich mal mit...
> Das wird uns schon langen!!!
> Wollen uns doch den einen oder anderen großen Mittelwasserdorsch oder ne hungrige Meerforelle nicht entgehen lassen!!!


Das ist optimal mein Budget läßt z.Zt. keine Massenkäufe zu 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und zu deinem ersten Post gestern:
> Ich muss dir vollkommen Recht geben! In unsern Trööt wird echt viel reingeschrieben, was nix mim Fischen zu tun hat!!!|gr:
> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wollt nur nicht schon wieder rummeckern!
> |director:Also, wie MFT-Chris gesagt hat, Jungs, macht nen neuen Trööt auf!
> ...


 
|good: Dem ist nichts mehr zu zufügen :m |good:




Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> nun mal logger Jungs
> Das waren 4 Postings die aufs Fussball bezogen waren, mehr nicht...Zumindest das was irgendwo mit mir zu tun hatte
> ...


 
Nicht falsch verstehen :g aber..andere Boardies sehen das.. und plötzlich ist das hier der Urlaubsgrüße-Spätschnack-Thread 

und wie Dirk schon sagt Reden ist Silber,Schweigen Gold #6
..und wenn Chris über Baracuda Fänge vom Urlaubsort schreibt und nebenbei erzählt wie das Wetter ist hat da ja keiner ein problem mit  :vik:

Nachtrag: wieso sind hier eigentlich nur 20 smileys erlaubt ;(


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris,

Moin Mann! Bei mir ist auch grad nicht ganz soooo digge mit der Asche! Das Aquarium hat ein riesen Loch gerissen!|uhoh:
Verdammter €, verschwindet immer so schnell aus meinem Geldbeutel!!!#c#q

Aber ich denk, von normalem Gewobbel hab ich einiges!!!

Vielleicht muß ich bei meiner Mom Kredit nehmen...

Mal wieder!!!


----------



## Pfeffersack (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo zusammen!

Da hier ja viele Meeresangler anzutreffen sind dachte ich mir fragste mal hier. Wisst ihr ob die Ostsee-Dorschkutter auch bei Gewitter/Gewitterneigung rausfahren?

Gruss


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Pfeffersack schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Da hier ja viele Meeresangler anzutreffen sind dachte ich mir fragste mal hier. Wisst ihr ob die Ostsee-Dorschkutter auch bei Gewitter/Gewitterneigung rausfahren?
> 
> Gruss



Ich war schon draußen bei Gewitterneigung...kommt auf jeden Fall auf den Skipper an  i.d.R. kann man dem Gewitter ja auch irgendwo ausweichen.
Ansonsten einfach mal beim Skip anrufen...


----------



## chris13 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey ich war gestern Abend mal vom Pier angeln...und welch ein Wunder ich hab Fische gefagen,waren zwar nur irgendwelche Klippenbarsche und Seabasses aber hat trotzdem schön!


----------



## micha_2 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

[FONT=&quot]Bin grad zurück vom Gelben Riff. war leider nichts mit riff[/FONT][FONT=&quot], sind bei windstärke 6 raus ca. ne halbe stunde rücktour nur 10min. aus'n 12h tour wurde kurzerhand ne 8h tour. der skiper musste bei der rausfahrt mehre male den gang rausnehmen, es kamen solch hohe wellen, das wir fast senkrecht gestanden haben.haben die fahrt mit 6mann auf'n ganzen kutter gemacht. mit 150g gejiggt, die bisse kamen nur in der abdrift. zweimal ne doublette, die die rutenspitze bis zur wasseroberfläche runtergerissen haben. die bisse kamen mit solch heftigkeit, und die drills bei starker drifft u nur in der abdrifft, einfach nur der wahnsinn.zwischen den pilkbewegungen oder beim pumpen immer wieder halt an der reeling suchen. zwei mann hats nich mehr auf den beinen gehalten, die habe erstmal die planken geknutscht und nachher noch bissel möwen gefuttert.das beste um 6.55uhr hab ich auf die uhr geschaut und schon 9dorsche u einen leng im eimer gehabt. hier haste glück wenn du halb neun mal ne rute raushauen kannst. ich bin aber dabei ne tour zu planen zum weissen riff und das gelbe werd ich auch nochmal angreifen. andy erzählt bestimmt noch mehr. er hat in seinem limfjord nich viel gefangen bis gestern, nur paar hornies.
[/FONT]


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Micha,

Petry zu der Schaukel Tour!
Wenigstens bissl was an Fisch hochgekommen!!!#6

Ui ui, wenn ich das Meer so seh, dann war das echt ein ganz schön heftiges Angeln!
Danach weißte wenigstens, dass du Seetauglich bist...
Wir können uns da ja mit dem bissl Ostseewellengang, den wir bisher hatten, noch nicht wirklich Seesicher fühlen!

Aber so'n Leng zu fangen, das reizt mich schon! Mehr als mir die Wellen Angst machen...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Haste noch paar Bilderchen für uns arme, zu Hause gebliebenen Meeressüchtigen???


----------



## der Jäger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!  #h

Wünsche dem Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team ein schönes Pfingstfest.

Würd gern ein paar Bilderchen vom Räubertrip mit ins Board bringen,aber komm einfach dort nicht ran.

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltach!!!:m

Wieso kommste denn nicht an die Bilder ran???


----------



## der Jäger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin MFT-Dirk !

Danke #h

An die Bilder komme ich schon aber bekomme sie nicht ins Board.
Haste nen Tipp ? Geht auch als PN !

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## micha_2 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gehe unter der eingabe maske auf erweitert, dann unten auf anhänge verwalten, dort kannst du deine bilder suchen und hochladen. aber  die grösse erst über ne bildbearbeitung verkleinern. ich nehme meist 600 x 800 und nur 75 dpi, dadurch gehen sie schnell zu laden. und dann abspeichern und sie sind drin.


----------



## der Jäger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

QMicha

Moin Micha !

Danke Dir auch für den Tipp !!
Muss am Wochenende eh arbeiten dann habe ich Zeit u. Ruhe alles zumachen.

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

@Jäger |schild-g und alles gute zum Geburtstag #g 
|birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Micha 

hört sich ja nicht so gut an, sch**ß Wetter;weiß nich was es will |splat:

..na wolln ma auf den Bericht von Andy warten vlt. hatte der ja noch ein bischen Glück


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
so wie es aussieht haben wir ja ganz lauschiges Wetter am Mittwoch...
guckst Du.. http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=45651&fdate=20070530


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo Leuts

komme gerade vom 18. Geb meines besten Kollegens :m Ich hoffe das ist hier alles einigermaßen leserlich |kopfkrat:vik:

Naja auf jeden Fall werde ich gleich in die Falle hüpfen, weil es um 5 Uhr gen Hanstholm geht und eine WOCHE FLEKKEFJORD |laola:|laola:|laola:

Wünsche euch 'ne schöne Woche, ich werde sie hoffentlich auch haben |rolleyes Wetter ist zwar kein gutes vorraus gesagt, aber schlechtes Wetter -> dicke Fische!

Bis Sonntag!!!

Fynnneeee :vik::m


----------



## der Jäger (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Chris

Danke.

Dir ein schönes Pfingstfest.

gruß
der Jäger


----------



## Franky D (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=55

hier erstmal die Vorläufige Fangmeldung von meinem Ostseetrip. ein bericht mi bildern folgt hatte letzte woche keinme zeit wegen schule aber jetzt hab ich Ferien und kan einen bericht verfassen


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wollt nur kurz bescheid sagen.... jetzt gehts los....
legger LINKIN PARK und dann Mittwoch mit dem Dirk auf die Ostsee :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß bei LP bin ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leutz 
bin wieder im lande zumindest für 160 tage dann gehts endlich wieder nach dk in den urlaub:vik::q:q:q:q:q:q:q
jeder tag hier iss zu viel.

hier war ja reichlich was los in den paar tagen, mein bericht über den sagenumwogenden 4,10 meter tiefen kattegat kommt die tage .die ausbeute war mager aber ich bin ja nicht so anspruchsvoll dafür war mein milletrip sehr goil wie micha schon schrieb heftige drills und supergoile wellen :vik: so liebt der andy das. nichts für schwache nerven bei 4-5 meter wellengang :q:q:q 

so dann mal gute nacht hab son bissel was nachzuholen.
greez
andy

glückwunsch jäger zum geburtstag .ich hoffe dirk und chris haben dir schon bei der fotomontage geholfen.


----------



## chris13 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey freunde der sonne


----------



## Franky D (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin leutz
> bin wieder im lande zumindest für 160 tage dann gehts endlich wieder nach dk in den urlaub:vik::q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> jeder tag hier iss zu viel.
> 
> ...



dann is ja schön wenn dir dein Trip spass gemacht hat andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

ich freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht Andy:m

Ich habe am Wochenende schön Hardcore Grillen betrieben, bei Platzregen#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ich bin so fertich, ich halt mich lieber kurz, watn geiles Konzert 2 Stunden LinkinPark und zum Glück, viele Lieder von älteren Alben :vik: einfach nur genial...

(foto ist unterwegs)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> ich bin so fertich, ich halt mich lieber kurz, watn geiles Konzert 2 Stunden LinkinPark und zum Glück, viele Lieder von älteren Alben :vik: einfach nur genial...
> 
> (foto ist unterwegs)



Oh man wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen|rolleyes
 Aber so richtig gehts ab, wenn Rammstein nach HH komt:k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ jd bericht folgt vorraussichtlich zum we

moin chris 

wieder da vom concert? scheint wohl ganz gut gewesen zu sein,wenn du so fertich bist .hab heute meinen neuen urlaub in dk gebucht am 3 .nov. gehts los nach nyborg für 11 tage :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, du 1/4 Däne!!!:q

War net so erfolgreich deine Ausbeute, wa???

Außer Fahrt auf Mille en bissl lau.
Hätt net gedacht, dass der Kattegat da so flach ist!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nettes neues Benutzerbildchen, der Herr!!!

Das hatte ganz wohl schön Dampf unter der Haube, dein Böötchen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk 
jau die ostsee iss wohl tatsächlich an allen ecken im ar sch alles total planiert. der bootseigner hat mir aus früheren tagen erzählt wie goil der grund mal war alles voller berge und tiefen korallenriffe u.s.w dann kam die großfischerei und das zementwerk und hat alles eben gemacht. so ist das aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht siehe benutzerbild.|supergri

grez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab heute meinen neuen urlaub in dk gebucht am 3 .nov. gehts los nach nyborg für 11 tage :vik:


 
:c will auch 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nettes neues Benutzerbildchen, der Herr!!!


 
nettes Teil :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nettes neues Benutzerbildchen, der Herr!!!
> 
> Das hatte ganz wohl schön Dampf unter der Haube, dein Böötchen...




jupp 30 knoten = 55 kmh ,hat schon ziemlich spaß gemacht.und alles on board echo kartenplotter tierisch viel platz.|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat doch bestimmt Platz für vier Leutz gehabt???
Was wird'n so eins, mit der Ausrüstung kosten?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :c will auch
> 
> na dann los was hält dich :g
> 
> ...



jupp fish'n fun boats kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hat doch bestimmt Platz für vier Leutz gehabt???
> Was wird'n so eins, mit der Ausrüstung kosten?



jupp mit 4 leutz kannste noch bequem angeln kostenpunkt ;+ schätze mal um die 5-8 tausend


----------



## chris13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey guten morgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Hey guten morgen



man ich bin morgen und übermorgen in berlin und wo treibst du dich rum inne staaten das gived ja wohl nich.
greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nettes böötchen

Hab gestern mitm Jetski 66Knoten geschafft:l...


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui, doch bis acht rum???|uhoh:

Na ja, aber das Teil wär auch das Ideale für mich!!!
Bin ja schon en Bootskonto am einrichten... Dann kommt da halt monatlich en Fuffi drauf, statt nem Dreißiger...:q
In sechs bis acht Jahren kommt da schon was zusammen!:g


----------



## chris13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy Ich bin untröstlich..:c...aber bei dem Wetter das grade in Deutschland herrscht bleib ich lieber hier


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy 
Achtung beim 2.000 Beitrag gehts wieder bei 0 los :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hui, doch bis acht rum???|uhoh:
> 
> Na ja, aber das Teil wär auch das Ideale für mich!!!
> Bin ja schon en Bootskonto am einrichten... Dann kommt da halt monatlich en Fuffi drauf, statt nem Dreißiger...:q
> In sechs bis acht Jahren kommt da schon was zusammen!:g



erschreck dich aber nich was der schluckt am tach so um die 30 lieter hab ich durchgeblasen. da war ich aber noch nicht am limit |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|uhoh:UPS|uhoh:
:vik:|laola::vik:
​


----------



## chris13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy...wo in berlin treibste dich denn rum?


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, wer vorwärts kommen will, der muss seinem Gaul halt gut zu Fressen geben...:q:m
Dat geit schon!!!
Kann ja noch nen sparsamen (kleineren) Zweitmotor anschaffen!!! Für's cruisen...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier wie versprochen...
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/3043/lp270507061cs6.th.jpg

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/3941/lp270507065dq3.th.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> @andy...wo in berlin treibste dich denn rum?



keine ahnung erfahre ich erst morgen früh .hab nur ne sms bekommen morgen berlin für 2 tage bettwäsche einpacken für unterkunft und verpflegung iss gesorgt. nett nichwar


----------



## chris13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa 2Tage Berlin sind nicht schlecht:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine ahnung erfahre ich erst morgen früh .hab nur ne sms bekommen morgen berlin für 2 tage bettwäsche einpacken für unterkunft und verpflegung iss gesorgt. nett nichwar


 

und was sagt Deine Frau dazu


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, wer vorwärts kommen will, der muss seinem Gaul halt gut zu Fressen geben...:q:m
> Dat geit schon!!!
> Kann ja noch nen sparsamen (kleineren) Zweitmotor anschaffen!!! Für's cruisen...|rolleyes



richtich :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> und was sagt Deine Frau dazu


was soll sie sagen sie hat doch auch was davon immerwieder mal ein netter urlaub |rolleyes solange der rubel rollt |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was soll sie sagen sie hat doch auch was davon immerwieder mal ein netter urlaub |rolleyes solange der rubel rollt |rolleyes


 

:m Die wird froh sein, wenn der Olle mal außer Haus ist!!!:q


----------



## chris13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was gibt es so neues in Deutschland?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> :m Die wird froh sein, wenn der Olle mal außer Haus ist!!!:q



glaub ich nich dann fehlt hier doch was :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Was gibt es so neues in Deutschland?




schwüle gewitter regen sturm ansonsten alles paletti


----------



## chris13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau deswegen bleib ich nochn bissel hier hehe


----------



## chris13 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat Stuttgart das Double?


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschau Leutz, geh jetzt noch bissl Grillfleisch zubereiten und in den Magen packen, denn gibbet nen neuen Krimi und dann hab ich da noch nen Termin mit Frauchen...:l

Bis morgen #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp ich hau mir noch ein dänisches dunkelbierchen weg und dann gehts auch in die falle muß 2.30 wieder raus.
greez
andy#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Buchungsbestätigung iss auch noch heute nacht gekommen.
noch 158 tage dann gehts wieder los.:vik:
wenn mal jemand lust hat hier mal der link von mona und ib.
privathaus sehr lauschig nahe am wasser eingezäuntes gelände mit spielplatz für kids,und sehr sehr nette vermieter auch mal fürn kurztrip geeignet.
http://www.thibmo.dk/feriebo.html

hab vlt noch 2 plätze frei entscheidet sich im juli.bei interesse einfach mal bescheid geben dann merke ich das vor. 30 ps boot hab ich auch schonwieder direkt vor ort für lächerliche 60 europas am tag.|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





alles gute Fynn 

 

 



Da hats einer richtig gemacht zum Geburtstag eine Woche Norge #: Petri Heil #6

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> alles gute Fynn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ordentlich digge Fische...
Zum Geburtstach nach Norge, Mann, da kommt schon bissl Neid auf!!!|rolleyes#t|supergri
Nur noch ein Jährchen, dann ist unser Fynn endlich mobil!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach sie werden so schnell groß.... 











Alles Gute auch von mir!


----------



## BennyO (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles gute auch von mir Fynn.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Franky D (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch fynn


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es ist zum Brechen!!!

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt für zwei Tage in die Schweiz|uhoh:...
Fragt nicht wieso, jedenfalls nicht zum Urlaub!!!#d

Fahr jetzt nach Hause, Klamotten packen!

Bis denne


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denn man viel Spaß und fahr vorsichtig  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöli,

oh Mann! Wir haben uns schon so gefreut, morgen an's Meer zu kommen. Dirk hat schon den ganzen Angelkram gepackt hier rumstehen.
Jetzt hat der bestimmt noch vier Stunden Fahrt vor sich. Ist doch erst um vier hier zu Hause weg.|rolleyes
Hoffentlich geht das alles gut! Ich vermiss den schon...|uhoh:
Wenn alles gut klappt, dann ist er ja Donnerstag Nacht wieder da.

@ Fynn,

herzlichen Glückwunsch natürlich auch von mir!
Bleib weiter so wie du bist!:q#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

alles gute Fynn zum GeburtstagDer fängt betsimmt seinen geburtstagsfisch


----------



## chris13 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Happy Birthday


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend MFT,
verd*mmt ich kann nich |schlaf: ich will los #: ..aber geht erst ab 5uhr  |splat:

bis heute abend!
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin man war hier heute viel los, naja bericht gibbet morgen!


Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin 
bin auch wieder von der hauptstadt zurück .war das goil super baustelle und hotel direkt am bahnhof zoo da könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen was der andy mit seinem kollegen gestern abend getrieben hat |supergri|supergri|supergri 4 bars haben wir geschafft dann waren die lampen aus.|supergri|supergri|supergri und dazu noch ein super goiles italiener päärchen kennengelernt.

@ fynn auch von mir ein glückwunsch zum geburtstag.

@dirk & lizz nehmts nich so tragisch iss zwar ärgerlich aber vlt klappt es ja in ein paar tagen die see läuft ja nich weg.
greez
andy


----------



## chris13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr? und andy wir war berlin?


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
bin wieder im Lande!:q Gott sei Dank!!! Schweiz war dann doch gaaaaanz schön langweilig...|gaehn:
Nicht von der Arbeit her, das hat Spaß gemacht.
Aber Abend's so was von tot! #d Hab ständig dieses Westernbild vor Augen gehabt, mit diesen Büschen, die der Wind durch die Gegend weht...|uhoh:
Nur gestern, als alles fertig war, haben die ein Essen springen lassen! Das war lecker... Da hab ich zugeschlagen!!!:q
Heut wird hier noch ein Abschlußbericht geschrieben und dann laß ich's Wochenende locker einläuten!!!

Wie ich seh, war hier ja auch nicht wirklich die Hölle los!!!|rolleyes
Aber, keine Angst, dieser Trööt wird nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden! Da sorgt der Vadder schon für!!!

@ MFT-Chris,
wie war dein Tripp mit der Langeland??? 
Ich schreib dir nachher mal ne PN!

@ all,

am 07.07. ist hier bei uns eins der besten Bikertreffen Deutschlands!!! Das wird wie immer ultimativ goil!!! Hat zwar nix mit angeln zu tun, aber wer vom Team Bock hat, der kann sich das Wochenende gern bei uns einquartieren!
Ist echt ne hammer Party, mit heißen Mopeds, live Rock, legger Alc & Grillfleisch und vor allem, eine riehiiesen Gaudie!!!:q:vik:#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> bin wieder im Lande!:q Gott sei Dank!!! Schweiz war dann doch gaaaaanz schön langweilig...|gaehn:
> Nicht von der Arbeit her, das hat Spaß gemacht.
> Aber Abend's so was von tot! #d Hab ständig dieses Westernbild vor Augen gehabt, mit diesen Büschen, die der Wind durch die Gegend weht...|uhoh:
> ...



moin dirk

welcher club iss denn bei euch present? ich habe auch schon ein haufen bikertreffen durch aber im westerwald war ich leider noch nicht.

ich werd mal nacher mit dem urlaubsbericht beginnen mal schauen was so rauskommt.

gester abend war ich mal auf aal los leider nix vollmond und der erste fisch ein barsch|gr: ist der erste fisch ein barsch ,ist die angelei in arsch 
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk
> 
> welcher chlub iss denn bei euch present? ich habe auch schon ein haufen bikertreffen durch aber im westerwald war ich leider noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Moin Andy,
mit dir hab ich ja gar net gerechnet!#6:q#h
Bei uns ist der legendäre MCW, Motorrad Club Westernohe present... Ham ja außerhalb von unserm Kaff dieses große Pfadfindergelände, dass jeder Bub von diesen Sockenschußindianern kennt. Da findet dann das Bikertreffen statt. Letztes Jahr waren etwa 5000 Leutz da und jedes Jahr werdens mehr...
Echt ganz großes Kino!!!

Das mim Barsch stimmt so nicht immer, weiterangeln wird oft belohnt!
Gibt aber auch so Abende, wo außer diesen Minischmarotzern nix läuft... Gerade Vollmond, das mögen die Schlängler gar net!
Hab dieses Jahr auch noch keinen Nachtansitz geschafft!
Aber bald!!! Drei Tage Ansitz, mit Frauchen! An dem See, wo ich letztes Jahr den Wels gefangen hab...Da muss was gehen!!!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nachher wenn frau auf arbeit iss werde ich mal geziehlt auf großbarsch gehen mal sehen was kommt.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder 1 barsch von 28 cm eine bachforelle von 34 cm war die ausbeute. hat sich doch gelohnt mal ein paar stündchen am wildbach zu gehen.

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo Leute ich bin zurück :l und würde am liebsten SOFORT wieder los #c:l

Fisch gabs ohne Ende...

Bericht kommt morgen oder so :m

Danke noch für die Glückwunsche....#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
sitz hier gerade im Schweinske in HH, bin in den letzten Tagen leider ein bischen im Streß gewesen, hab ja auch noch zu berichten, naja ich will denn ma zurück 

bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude,

hab heut nen arbeitsamen Tach hinter mir...#q|rolleyes

Aber dafür war ich gestern mit Frauchen zum Nachtangeln!!!:vik:

Mim erhofften Aal isses nix geworden, aber sonst ham wir gut Fisch gefangen...
Liz hat nen Karpfen von 10 Pfd auf die Schuppen gelegt. Mit der Matche besiegt!!! #r
Und ich hab ne traumhafte Regenbogenforelle gefangen, von 62cm! War echt ein genialer Drill, ich wußte nicht was ich da an der Angel hab, bis der Fisch im Kescher lag. Vollkommen dunkel und die ist kein einziges Mal gehüpft!!!#c|supergri
In dem kleinen Flüßchen werden zwar Regenbogner besetzt, aber Satzfische. Die ist wohl ein paar Jahre allen Ködern aus dem Weg gegangen!
Liz hat dann auch noch ne schöne Forelle von 45cm gefangen.
Als Beigabe gabs noch jede Menge Rotaugen in Handgröße...
Das alles in 5 Std fischen war schon echt genial!
Köder war in allen Fällen ein halber Tauwurm!!!
Hat echt hammer Spaß gemacht...#6|supergri|supergri
Vor allem kostet da die Karte nur 5€ und du darfst 24Std ab Ausstelldatum fischen!
Leider ist nach dem Karpfen von Liz der verfi*kte Akku unserer Kamera abgeka*kt!:r
Deshalb war's zwar richtig gutes Angeln, nur leider ohne Pic's!!!#t
Jetzt werd ich erstmal ordentlich einen Dämpfen und dann geht's in die wohl verdiente Kuschelkiste...

Good Night


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey dirk petrie zu euerm angeltrip  so werd mal sehen das ich mein bericht jetzt mal verfass hatte in letzter zeit viel zu tun


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht ma seid ihr schon alle im urlaub oder was iss hier los :g

iss doch noch garkeine urlaubszeit oder liege ich da falsch.

ich ärmster muß arbeiten son glück aber auch :c

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
nein ich hab auch keinen Urlaub, aber nur noch 6 Wochen ackern, dann gehts runter an die Adria |laola:|laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris na das iss ja schonmal was .ich muß leider noch ein paar tage mehr warten bis es bei mir wieder los geht,:c
könnte kotzen hab überhaupt keinbock mehr hier rumzuhängen,soweit weg von der heimat
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris na das iss ja schonmal was .ich muß leider noch ein paar tage mehr warten bis es bei mir wieder los geht,:c
> könnte kotzen hab überhaupt keinbock mehr hier rumzuhängen,soweit weg von der heimat
> greez
> andy


 
wie jetzt Heimat? Du meinst unser Eigentliches Geburtsland Norge oder DK :vik: wa?

jau dat is Schade das dort keine Dauerhafte MFT Residenz bereitsteht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nöö du weist doch das ich von wismar stamme .das ist immernoch meine heimat zumindest für mich.


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nöö du weist doch das ich von wismar stamme .das ist immernoch meine heimat zumindest für mich.


 
schon klar :vik:alter Spielverderber :m 
Ich bin hübsch Krank hab mir auf der Langeland erstmal einen ordentlichen Schnupfen eingefangen |krank:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wann gehts denn bei Dir in den Urlaub?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schnupfen  kenn ich nur vom winter wie war eigendlich deine tour ? hab auch noch nicht geschafft zu berichten hoffe mal das es in dieser woche klappt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wann gehts denn bei Dir in den Urlaub?



152 tage noch vom 3-14.11


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schnupfen  kenn ich nur vom winter wie war eigendlich deine tour ? hab auch noch nicht geschafft zu berichten hoffe mal das es in dieser woche klappt


 

`n normalen Schnupfen würd ich auch garnicht erwähnen, ich bin echt voll durch :v (< das zum glück nicht)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> `n normalen Schnupfen würd ich auch garnicht erwähnen, ich bin echt voll durch :v (< das zum glück nicht)



oh oh keine abwehrstoffe im körper |supergri

wie war nu deine tour ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hau mich ja wohl gleich weg :q das hab ich nu schon alles mitbekommen . gabs denn kein fisch auf der langeland oder was war da los weil du nich antwortest wie deine tour war|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo wo iss denn dein text von ebend hin bin ich jetzt blöd oder was |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh oh keine abwehrstoffe im körper |supergri
> 
> wie war nu deine tour ?


 

leider ziehmlich erfolglos :r aber da steh ich drüber... den ganzen Tag in der Kieler Förde umhergedriftet immer hart am Leuchtturm Kiel #d ich könnt jetzt.... aber ich laß es :q
2 Leos abgesahnt, aber sonst ausser Spesen nichts gewesen :g und als Gratiszugabe Krank :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo wo iss denn dein text von ebend hin bin ich jetzt blöd oder was |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


 
Ich hab mit meinem Kranken Kopf deine Frage falsch verstanden #d also alles wieder weg #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha das iss natürlich nich so schön .du hast aber auch immer ein pech . in wismar haben die letzten montag wie blöd gefangen.iss schon komisch was in der ostsee so abgeht. im mai werde ich mal zu andre23 seiner ecke düsen irgendwo zwischen kopenhagen und helsingör das lager aufschlagen irgendwo muß der fisch doch sein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> im mai werde ich mal zu andre23 seiner ecke düsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> andy0209 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > im mai werde ich mal zu andre23 seiner ecke düsen
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd dann mal los zum lehrgang |uhoh:

bis morgen früh ???

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nagut da haste recht, aber da kann ich mit... wir wollen nächstes Jahr mit der ganzen Family nach Irland.. die ersten Fahren mit WoMo rüber dann kommen die nächsten mit dem Flieger hinterher, dann die nächsten und zum Schluß flieg ich mit Frauchen rüber und wir holen das WoMo zurück. |laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Männers!!!:q

Da letzte Woche unser Ostseebesuch ausgefallen ist, wollen wir diese Woche verschärft angreifen!!!
Ist jemand von euch ab Mittwoch auf nem Kutter?
Wir hatten vor, mal wieder die Karo in HH zu entern.
Sind aber auch gerne zu nem anderen Kutter bereit...


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..nagut, aber nach HH hoch ist mir zu viel wenn ihr nach Laboe kommt Mi oder Do könnten wir vlt. zusammen los


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist ja auch kein Ding!
Kennste in Laboe oder Umgebung nen netten kleinen Campingplatz?
Und wo könnte ich da die hoffentlich anfallenden Filets frosten???


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann mir einer sagen, wie der Campingplatz zwischen Laboe und Stein heißt?
Eventuell ne Telefonnummer in Erfahrung bringen???

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

is Dir hiermit vlt. geholfen ...  http://www.d-camping.de/schleswig.html 
Stein bei Laboe hat PLZ 24235


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr, schön!
Campingplatz gefunden...


----------



## chris13 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heya Leute bald gehts zurück nach Deutschland!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
frisch und munter ???


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jawohl ... morgen mal wieder Langeland entern! keine Zeit für Krank sein und so :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja hab schon gelesen das dirk kommt. dann wünsch ich euch mal viel erfolg.wetter soll ja stimmen. würde auch gerne kommen aber leider velux lehrgang


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..leider hats meine Naturköder Rute zerlegt... naja zumindest fehlt die Einlage vom Spitzenring. will heute mal zu MoritzKK die sind super kulant ich hoffe die haben ne Lösung für mein problem ansonsten muß ich noch irgend was günstiges Einkaufen |evil:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

miß mal die spitze dann schick ich dir nen neuen ring hab massig liegen alle größen falls da nichts zu machen geht .wird dir morgen  zwar nicht weiterhelfen aber für die zukunft, wäre sie dann wieder fit.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja hab schon gelesen das dirk kommt. dann wünsch ich euch mal viel erfolg.wetter soll ja stimmen. würde auch gerne kommen aber leider velux lehrgang


 
Du warst Gestern nachmittag kurz online ne? oder hatte ich Haluzinationen 
mußt Du denn weit Fahren zumLehrgang oder is das um die Ecke? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> miß mal die spitze dann schick ich dir nen neuen ring hab massig liegen alle größen falls da nichts zu machen geht .wird dir morgen zwar nicht weiterhelfen aber für die zukunft, wäre sie dann wieder fit.#6


 
da kann man irgend was paßendes Einsetzten? dat muß dann aber gewickelt und geklebt werden?,oder kann man in den Ring einen neuen Einsatz setzen #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp gegen 15 uhr war ich hier hab 14 30 schluß.
kann sein das ich mich heute von da einlogge haben ja rechner am tisch inkl. internetz


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp gegen 15 uhr war ich hier hab 14 30 schluß.
> kann sein das ich mich heute von da einlogge haben ja rechner am tisch inkl. internetz


 
dat klingt doch gut, ich muß gleich erstmal zu Moritz, naja gegen 9Uhr, aber bin sonst auch den ganzen Tag online |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar muß nur mal schnell mein passwort testen hab ich nehmlich vergessen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir müßen auch unbedingt nochmal was starten vor dem 22.10. meine Fresse ist dat noch lang hin...


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles klar muß nur mal schnell mein passwort testen hab ich nehmlich vergessen.


 

Ich bin auch immer völlig hilflos, wenn ich aus versehen nicht nur den Verlauf sondern auch die Passwörter ausm Browser lösche


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wir müßen auch unbedingt nochmal was starten vor dem 22.10. meine Fresse ist dat noch lang hin...



sicher machen wir das die eltra muß ja noch erkundet werden |supergri

so passwort doch nich vergessen |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sicher machen wir das die eltra muß ja noch erkundet werden |supergri


 

|good: bin absolut Deiner Meinung


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> da kann man irgend was paßendes Einsetzten? dat muß dann aber gewickelt und geklebt werden?,oder kann man in den Ring einen neuen Einsatz setzen #c



brauchst nur kleben wickeln brauch man nicht oder der ring ist dafür ausgelegt,haste aber in den seltesten fällen. einfach nur mit sekundenkleber einkleben.so hab ich es bisher gemacht und die halten alle bombenfest. ich brauch nur deinen spitzendurchmesser vom blank und vlt den ringdurchmesser. dann geht das schon klar.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |good: bin absolut Deiner Meinung



sach ich doch :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für das Angebot,
ich werd mal bei Moritz fragen ob die nicht auch sonne Ringeinlagen haben, die sind eigentlich immer sehr kompetent in solchen Fragen, falls die mir nicht helfen können, wäre es optimal wenn Du bei Dir gucken könntest ob Du so nen Ring da hast..


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..ich bin dann erstmal wieder weg, muß noch ein bischen schwitzen und kurieren, sonst wird das morgen nichts  |krank:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar denn mal bis nacher oder so.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris wieder oder noch am schlafen ?????
bin dann mal hier #h

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk
wann gehts los zum salzwasser ???
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,

denke, dass wir spätestens gegen Neun heut Abend hier loskommen...|rolleyes
Bis alles im Auto ist für fünf Tage, die Kinder auf die Großeltern verteilt sind, das duaert immer scheußlich lange!!!

Aber egal, ich bin der Erste auf'm Schiff morgen früh!!!:vik:
Frauchen kann dann noch bissl im Auto pennen, ich sicher die Plätze!!!

Bin schon so dermaßen seegeil, nachdem letzte Woche keinen gegeben hat...|jump:#:
Drei bis vier Tage durchangeln, das hatten wir auch noch nicht!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:c:c:c ich will auch:c:c:c

aber bis nana iss ja auch nich mehr lang


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, wir haben alle soooo derbe den Salzwasservirus!!!:g
Ich glaub, ich bräuchte mal ne ganze Saison nix anderes machen, als auf See zu fahren!
Vielleicht gewinne ich ja am Mittwoch die acht Millionen, dann macht der Vadder mim MFT ne 4 Monatsausfahrt auf seinem neuen Boot!!!:m|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jippi ich darf dann der skipper sein :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber sicher dat!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin ja mal voll gespannt, welche Köderfarben morgen laufen!
Werd wieder mit GuFi anfangen...
Liz hat jetzt die neue Penn im Einsatz!
Hoffentlich bleibt die Spitze diesmal heil...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bin ja mal voll gespannt, welche Köderfarben morgen laufen!
> Werd wieder mit GuFi anfangen...
> Liz hat jetzt die neue Penn im Einsatz!
> Hoffentlich bleibt die Spitze diesmal heil...


 
klar warum nich gufi klappt immer mehr,obwohl ich immernoch das pilken bevorzuge.
​


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Je nach Drift werd ich auch mal wieder auf Pilker zurückgreifen...
Mal sehen!
Hm, abends am Campingplatz gibbet dann frisches Dorschfilet aus der Pfanne!
Da werden wir den anderen Campern ordentlich den Mund wässrig machen!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habt ihr gefriermöglichkeiten gefunden ???
ich hab mir jetzt ne langnese gefriertruhe zugelegt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee, das ist noch bissl das Problem!
Liz ist deswegen heut Morgen da am rumtelefonieren...
Vielleicht kann ich aber auch mit der Langeland was drehen.
Denn wir wollen ja drei Tage von denen aus angeln. Da geht hoffentlich auch was bei denen einzufrieren!?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtig ruf da am besten gleich an und mach termin ich glaube hab mal gehört das die gefriermöglichkeiten an board haben,bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Werd da in der Mittagspause hin anrufen!
Wird schon ne Möglichkeit geben...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Werd da in der Mittagspause hin anrufen!
> Wird schon ne Möglichkeit geben...


 
richtich wo ein wille ist ,ist auch eis |supergri|supergri|supergri
​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
 wird auch zeit das du dich aus dem bett gepellt hast.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit 
hab erstmal schön #u nu schnell geduscht und ab zum Angel-Dealer meines vertrauens... :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Chris schläft sich richtig fit für Morgen! ;-)
Ich könnt auch grad noch mal ein zwei Stündchen Augenpflege machen...
War heut ganz schön schwer aus der Kiste zu kommen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann denk mal schön an die kaufsucht.
hab mir in flensburg auch auf die schnelle nochmal 2 daiwa emcast zugelegt und hier bei meinem dealer 2 surfmaster brandungsruten. war wieder ne stange kohle weg.:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja wenns so ist hätte ich noch locker 2Stündchen weiter gepennt, aber immer wenn ich grad nicht da bin,kommen in der Firma fragen auf, wo sofort meine Meinung eingeholt werden muß, ohne Rücksicht auf verluste: kurz gesagt die haben mich aus dem Bett geklingelt wegen dem Schlüssel für einen Transporter(|krach: ja ne is klar weil ich Sa damit unterwegs war hab ich den Schlüssel immer noch) #q :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd wohl auch nicht um ne neue Rute drumherum kommen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> naja wenns so ist hätte ich noch locker 2Stündchen weiter gepennt, aber immer wenn ich grad nicht da bin,kommen in der Firma fragen auf, wo sofort meine Meinung eingeholt werden muß, ohne Rücksicht auf verluste: kurz gesagt die haben mich aus dem Bett geklingelt wegen dem Schlüssel für einen Transporter(|krach: ja ne is klar weil ich Sa damit unterwegs war hab ich den Schlüssel immer noch) #q :v


 
hi da kenn ich den schuldigen der schuld ist das er geweckt wurde|supergri|supergri
​


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hi da kenn ich den schuldigen der schuld ist das er geweckt wurde|supergri|supergri​


 
ich hab einfach mal pauschal alle |motz:, die mir unterwegs begegnet sind


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich hab einfach mal pauschal alle |motz:, die mir unterwegs begegnet sind


 
|muahah:#r|muahah:
​


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich bin wech 

bis später 
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist ja auch böse, den armen kranken Chris zu so früher Stunde aus den Federn zu werfen!!!
Ich hätt auch keine gute Laune...


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist ja auch böse, den armen kranken Chris zu so früher Stunde aus den Federn zu werfen!!!
> Ich hätt auch keine gute Laune...


 

Danke.. |supergri #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann bist'n morgen früh da???


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werd wohl frühestens ab 0630 da sein eher noch nen Tick später,erzähl ich Dir morgen why?!? 
Wenn Du anrufst ich hab für morgen 4 und Do/Fr je 2x gebucht nicht wundern! wollte noch nen Kollega mitbringen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So nu aber los.

limit €80=Gesamteinkauf? |muahah: 
ich sach nachher, wieviel es wirklich geworden ist!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann gut Kauf!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit
so sind nur €36 geworden, das liegt eindeutig an meiner Krankheit ich konnte gar keine Entscheidung treffen, erst wollte ich ne neue Rute, aber die haben mir den gebrochenen Spitzenring sofort Repariert=€2,-- naja besser als ne billig Pilke für €40,--
...achja eins noch dat is das letzte mal gewesen das ich Ei.... Pilker gekauft habe; €6,95 für ein Stück Blei das ist doch echt der Hammer


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau die sind zwar teuer aber die taugen auch von allem etwas kann nicht schaden.ausserdem kaufste doch wieder wenn dir beim nächsten mal einer gefällt


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau die sind zwar teuer aber die taugen auch von allem etwas kann nicht schaden.ausserdem kaufste doch wieder wenn dir beim nächsten mal einer gefällt


 

recht hat er #6 aber ich war ein wenig geschockt als ich auf die Quittung geguckt habe :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau aber das sind wir doch auch bei anderen dingen .häng ihn ran der erste dorsch und du hast den schock der quittung überbügelt|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leuts das wars hab jetzt schluß zumindest mach ich schluß muß noch fische für mein aquarium kaufen das iss entschieden wichtiger
bis denne 

andy#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so leuts das wars hab jetzt schluß zumindest mach ich schluß muß noch fische für mein aquarium kaufen das iss entschieden wichtiger
> bis denne
> 
> andy#h


 
wünscht man da auch Petri Heil #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vorsicht Andy!!!
So'n paar Fischlies gehen auch ganz schön in's Geld!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
sach ma wat is das den für ne Nummer sagt mir am Telefon, Bug oder Heck; "kein problem" und wollte uns dann an die Seite stellen und hoffen das wir das nicht merken.
Da will sich wohl jemand Feinde machen :e


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

wollt ihr morgen pilken? Irgendwas habe ich da ja wohl verpasst :q

Wie war eigentlich eure Mille Tour?

Wer meinen Norwegenbericht sucht, sollte mal im N*hust*AF gucken...  Reiseberichte und dann Flekkefjord 26.05-02.06.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> sach ma wat is das den für ne Nummer sagt mir am Telefon, Bug oder Heck; "kein problem" und wollte uns dann an die Seite stellen und hoffen das wir das nicht merken.
> Da will sich wohl jemand Feinde machen :e



Voll mega ätzend!!!|uhoh:

Dann müssen wir halt ausweichen...
Ist ja kein Thema, wir sind mobil!!!:q

Das mit dem reservieren ist eh nicht so mein Ding!
Ich find das System besser, wer zuerst kommt, der mahlt zuerst!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wollt ihr morgen pilken? Irgendwas habe ich da ja wohl verpasst :q
> 
> ...



Yo, Mann! Geht drei Tage auf's Wasser!!! :vik:

Wieso schreibst du hier nix mehr rein?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wollt ihr morgen pilken? Irgendwas habe ich da ja wohl verpasst :q


 
Willst mit, mußt nur morgen um 0630 beim IKEA rumhängen dann sammel ich Dich ein #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> sach ma wat is das den für ne Nummer sagt mir am Telefon, Bug oder Heck; "kein problem" und wollte uns dann an die Seite stellen und hoffen das wir das nicht merken.
> Da will sich wohl jemand Feinde machen :e


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Voll mega ätzend!!!|uhoh:
> 
> Dann müssen wir halt ausweichen...
> Ist ja kein Thema, wir sind mobil!!!:q
> ...


 
*OK alles zurück, war nur ein Mißverständnis* :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schule Chris, Schule... Sonst wäre ich bestimmt dabei. Diese Woche muss ich aber ausnahmsweise mal komplett hin :q
Nebenbei schlummern noch so 35kg frischer Seelachs in der Truhe |rolleyes

Fahrt ihr wieder mit der Langeland?

@Dirk
wenig Zeit in der letzten Zeit, aber wir wieder mehr jetzt  Musste mich ja gestern noch um Norwegen 2008 kümmern :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Schule Chris, Schule... Sonst wäre ich bestimmt dabei. Diese Woche muss ich aber ausnahmsweise mal komplett hin :q
> Nebenbei schlummern noch so 35kg frischer Seelachs in der Truhe |rolleyes
> 
> Fahrt ihr wieder mit der Langeland?


 

Stimmt :r na das ist natürlich nicht soo schön, aber was muß, das muß. Schade eigentlich...

35 Kg #r da habt ihr aber ordentlich hingelangt #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Schule Chris, Schule... Sonst wäre ich bestimmt dabei. Diese Woche muss ich aber ausnahmsweise mal komplett hin :q
> Nebenbei schlummern noch so 35kg frischer Seelachs in der Truhe |rolleyes
> 
> Fahrt ihr wieder mit der Langeland?
> ...



Habt ihr Donnerstag Schule?
Ist "Happy Kadaver" kein bundesweiter Feiertag?
Yo, geht auf die Langeland...

35Kg Seelachs ist ein sehr gutes Ergebnis! Will auch...


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> "Happy Kadaver" kein bundesweiter Feiertag?


 
und euch erzählt man das nicht.. aber wir hier oben haben den ein oder anderen "Feiertag" nicht mehr... der im Süden aber gern nochmal mitgenommen wird #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Hi!!! ;-)

Verschmitzt grins...


----------



## chris13 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin!


----------



## chris13 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir fahren jetzt gleich raus!!!Hier solls sowas wie amberjacks oder so geben!mal sehen ob da was geht!


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leider isses bei uns kein Feiertag #q#q#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klasse Bilder Fynn!!!
Den Bericht les ich, wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind!
Grad noch alles in's Autochen packen und dann geht's los...
Bis Sonntag alle miteinander!


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haut was raus Jungs :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin auch gerade wieder eingetrudelt 
konnte 3 schicke barsche und einen hecht dingfest machen|supergri

grünling auf made ,hecht auf gründling war meine strategie 14er haken und 17 vorfach:m

so chris nu schick mal die bilder vom erfolg eurer tour.
gru
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris

und schonwieder fit ????


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin hier sind die ersten Bilder.... 

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/1327/angelnlangeland003ur0.th.jpg http://img241.*ih.us/img241/8995/angelnlangeland004vy4.th.jpg http://img181.*ih.us/img181/2308/angelnlangeland006ym8.th.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut siehste aus und wo ist der rest |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Watn Goiler Tach so geniales Wetter.. erst bis ca 10hr Nebel, dann klärte es auf und herrlichster Sonnenschein den ganzen Tag lang... SONNENBRAND in jedem Gesicht.. 
erstmal ist Andreas mit uns hoch nach Langeland.. die ersten Driften waren etwas lau.. aber dann gings Schlag auf Schlag... Ruten krumm.. zumindest bei Liz,Dirk und mir... was da von "erfahrenen" Anglern abgeschlagen wird?!?!? Kindermörder  naja .. man kann da auch schlecht immer gegenan.. also Augen zu und weiterangeln... wir hatten nur anständige Leos.. waren unmengen kleinstfisch unterwegs.. die ham dauernd gezuppelt,aber dann kam nichts.. ich hatte 3 Schöne, ich schätze 50/55/60... sah aus wie eine kleinfamilie die ich da hops genommen habe.
Dirk hatte 5 Monster(wie nur Dirk sie fängt  ) und Lizzi hatte 4 Leos

Alles in allem ein genialer Tag


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gut siehste aus und wo ist der rest |supergri


 
kommen sofort :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat sach ich dir bei uns wars auch so ich war ja gestern abend ein wenig los zum fischen da hat die sonne auch geknallt wie irre  übelst hohe luftfeuchigkeit kaum auszuhalten.haste schon von meinem hechtfang gelesen der hatte übrigens 52cm das war ein hardcoredrill ich glaub der konnte garnicht so schnell reagieren wie ich ihn im kescher hatte kaum im kescher vorfach durch|supergri naja aber nich mitten andy einmal am haken iss meins.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Heil .. mußt mich mal mitnehmen zum Hechtangeln..

wo biste denn gewesen an Deinem See oder wat?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee hab mir da son wildbach angesehen durchgehend c.a. 5m breit und total mit seerosen bewachsen ab und an mal ne freie stelle da den wurm oder die made baden .mußt nur schnell sein wegen der rosen sonst iss alles fest .macht aber tierisch spaß und da angelt keiner . warscheinlich nich bequem genug das gewässer


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klingt nett und ruhig, dat gefällt! aber auch leicht stressig mit dem Bewuchs da, wenn ich bedenke was da Gestern an Gestrüpp mit hochkam das wird bei Seerosen auch nicht anders sein,oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nöö dat geht die stehen ja sehr fest ich hab bis jetzt keine probleme gehabt.will demnächst mal auf aal angreifen da geht bestimmt was


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uups neues benutzerbild #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> uups neues benutzerbild #6


 
wat muß, dat muß |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann sich ja schließlich auch sehen lassen :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heute wieder Leergang ? :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann sich ja schließlich auch sehen lassen :m


 
Ja geiler Typ... 










...der Dorsch |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp nächste woche auchnoch dann fertig und geschulter andy auf einbau isoliereung und und und bin denke mal nacher wieder im board wenns nich zu stressig wird.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ja geiler Typ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.............|muahah:|good:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar, bis denn

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: übrigens meine frau hat ihr o.k. gestern abend gegeben .wenn ich einen guten job in dänemark finde wandern wir aus :vik: endlich hab lange drauf hingearbeitet :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik: übrigens meine frau hat ihr o.k. gestern abend gegeben .wenn ich einen guten job in dänemark finde wandern wir aus :vik: endlich hab lange drauf hingearbeitet :vik:


 

das muß keine schlechte Entscheidung sein... die Versorgung mit Steuerlastigen Materialien #g könnte ich mit einer Wöchentlichen DK-Tour übernehmen :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik: übrigens meine frau hat ihr o.k. gestern abend gegeben .wenn ich einen guten job in dänemark finde wandern wir aus :vik: endlich hab lange drauf hingearbeitet :vik:



Oha,,,|rolleyes Ist aber sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung :m
Ähnlich waren meine Gedanken auch schon, wenn's um die Zeit nach der Schule geht....|rolleyes

@Chris
Petri zu den Dorschen, sind ja wirklich fette Dinger :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
da bin ich wieder
hab schonmal bissel wegen job gesurft aber noch net das richtige gefunden zumindest nicht in der region die wir uns vorstellen. aber hab ja noch zeit wird sowieso erst im nächsten jahr etwas erstmal steht die organisation an erster stelle. nur nichts hals über kopf wenn dann will ich auch da bleiben nich wie die meisten nachen halben jahr zurück,weil sie nicht klar kommen. aber du kennst mich ja wenn ich plane dann richtig.

grezz
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denn größten Schwachsinn beim Auswandern empfinde ich, wenn Leute nach Amerika gehen, aber kein Englisch sprechen und sich dann Wundern das sie probleme haben Arbeit zu finden.
Aber wie ich Dich kenne sprichst Du bereits Dänisch :vik:

ich war gerade dabei meine Fangmeldung zu schreiben nu hat mein Rechner wohl gerade seine Tage und hängt sich dauernd hin |gr: ; ich wollte nur noch mal schnell was nachgucken und schon wars vorbei :r

hast Du denn Bericht von Fynn schon gelesen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja mit dem dänisch iss es auch noch nicht so weit aber das problem werde ich lösen ausserdem spricht fast alles deutsch in dänemark und somit wird das erlernen der dänischen sprache nicht das größte übel,man ergänzt sich halt.aber wie gesagt immer mit der ruhe wir wollen nichts überstürzen.

gib mal nen link von fynn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn hab gerade den link von deinem bericht von chris bekommen. was soll ich sagen wirklich obergenial dein bericht .

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey chris biste schonwieder #u


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

neee 
hab mir gestern ordentlich Sonne im Gesicht eingefangen und muß ab und zu mal den Brand bekämpfen.

wollt gerade mal Dirk anrufen, aber die stehen bestimmt gerade mitten im Dickdorsch vor Langeland und können nicht rangehen, die stehen heute im Heck wo wir beide letztes mal standen.

@Fynn
echt ein genialer Bericht #r Scheint ja perfekt gewesen zu sein #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mit was löschte denn ? mit bier oder wie ? so hab ich es gemacht .nach einer zeit sind die schmerzen erträglich.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bedampfe betrofene Stellen mit Kräutergasen, altes Hausrezept :g

Dirk hat gerade zurück gerufen, die sind mit 12 Mann unterwegs wieder vor LL(gleiche Stelle wie Gestern), konnten in der 1.Drift 3 und in der 2.Drift 2 hübsche Leosen verhaften.
..und eins ist sicher da ist echt Potenzial da. Andreas hat Gestern teilw. abgehupt obwohl noch anständiges hochkam, um zu verlegen wo richtig was ging :g 
Und heute grasen die garantiert richtig #a ich könnt :c aber ich freu mich auch richtig für Dirk und Liz :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja grüne kräuter sollten auch helfen ##|supergri

man wie gerne wäre ich jetzt auch oben ,war schon drauf und drann morgen loszudüsen aber ich will samstag früh räuchern und dann noch zum geburtstag.da wird morgen nachmittag wieder hektisch mit den vorbereitungen. könnte :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

frag nich ich #q |splat: :c schon die ganze Zeit, warum bin ich Depp nicht heute da hin? Bombenwetter, Kutter fast leer, bestes Fanggebiet :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach mal ein termin für übernächste woche mittwoch oder donnerstag oder was weis ich .ich komm dann hoch egal bin dann wieder flexiebel


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mach mal ein termin für übernächste woche mittwoch oder donnerstag oder was weis ich .ich komm dann hoch egal bin dann wieder flexiebel


 
verdammt da muß ich erstmal gucken ob ich da Frei nehmen kann, ich weiß nicht wer da alles Urlaub hat, ich geh nachher mal in die Firma und prüf das, ich wär sofort dabei aber ich glaub dat sieht nicht gut aus. Zusätzlich fahr ich Anf Juli an die Adria und meine Urlaubskasse ist schon ganz schön runter, aber da fällt mir einer ein denn Du garantiert nochmal mitkriegst: Der Dirk :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na irgendwie bekomm ich das schon hin


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich würd echt gern, aber Du verstehst?!?! 

wann gehts denn bei Dir in den nächsten Urlaub?


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was` los?

bist Du jetzt |schlaf: gegangen #c


----------



## Dorschkönigin (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin sag mal ihr wart doch mit langeland von laboe draußen wie ich gelesen habe?
habt ihr mal ein paar tipps ich will morgen endlich mal wieder los an die see hoch haben auch auf der langeland gebucht!
was habt ihr den gefischt?
Will nachher noch ein paar vorfächer bauen zum jiggen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit D_Königin
richtig gelesen, Teile vom MFT sind morgen auch wieder an Bord, Dirk&Liz stehen im Bug
z.Zt. sind die Dorsche voller Krebs daher würde ich zu 2 Beifänger mit rot, schwarz/rot bestückt raten



> was habt ihr den gefischt?


wie jetzt? guckst Du mal hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1620501&postcount=840 


Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man jetzt macht ihr mich ja richtig heiß hier :q
Sind Dirk & Liz nur noch morgen hier oben?

Hab Montag und Dienstag frei und könnte da sicherlich....|rolleyes|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau die wollten Sa noch ein bischen ausspannen und dann zurück gen Heimat.
Toll jetzt können plötzlich wieder alle, dann hätten wir ja zusammen loslegen können.

Andy wollte übernächste Woche hoch vlt. klappts ja mit dem #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh übernächste Woche habe ich leider nur am WE frei 

Montag und Dienstag würde aber gut passen bei mir...


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin 
kurzer zwischenbericht von Dirk und Liz
Gleiche Stelle wie Gestern kurz vor Langeland, bestes Wetter, und gut gefangen Liz 4, Dirk hatte 12 alles gute größen und nach Gestern heißt gute größen zw.65-80cm
Aber Dirk wird das ganze bestimmt nochmal Ausführlich berichten

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn
nochmal Gratulation zu dem gelungenen Bericht,wirklich genial #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Montag und Dienstag würde aber gut passen bei mir...


 

würde mir auch gut passen und den rest der Woche gleich dazu :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Thx....

Naja ich werde mal sehen ob ich evtl. für Montag buche...Lust habe ich ohne Ende :vik: Die Truhe lässt auch schon wieder was zu...#6
Mal sehen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Die Truhe lässt auch schon wieder was zu...#6


 
jetzt wo die Brüder gefallen an Frischfisch gefunden haben mußt/darsft Du noch öfter los,wa? :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jetzt wo die Brüder gefallen an Frischfisch gefunden haben mußt/darsft Du noch öfter los,wa? :q



Ich sach mal eher meine Oma und ihr Kegelclub :qDie stehen hier quasi schon Schlange, weil sie unbedingt frischen Seelachs haben wollen :m


----------



## chris13 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Übermorgen gehts zurück richtung Heimat!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

erstmal super Bericht Fynn und auch Chris´s kann sich sehen lassenKlasse Fotos#6

Ich habe jetzt noch 1 Woche, dann gehts in Praktika zu R&R#h Am Wochende gehts für mich nach Paris:m

Ich muss auf jeen Fall auch mal wieder raus, wie wärs mit ner kleinen Tour im Juli?


grüßle Philipp


----------



## Dorschkönigin (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin das hört sich doch ganz gut für morgen1
jigge fast nur dann hoffen wir mal das morgen auch noch ein paar dorsche da sind! endlich mal wieder an die see!!!!!!!!
stehen auch vorne irgend wo hoffe mal nicht so weit in der mitte! kann man den gut werfen wegen den aufbauten???
bin zum ersten mal auf der langeland!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris sorry hab vergessen bescheid zu sagen das ich weg bin |rotwerden

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschkönigin schrieb:


> moin das hört sich doch ganz gut für morgen1
> jigge fast nur dann hoffen wir mal das morgen auch noch ein paar dorsche da sind! endlich mal wieder an die see!!!!!!!!
> stehen auch vorne irgend wo hoffe mal nicht so weit in der mitte! kann man den gut werfen wegen den aufbauten???
> bin zum ersten mal auf der langeland!



wenn du vorne stehst dann haste ein super platz . aber so wie es aussieht brauchste garnich weit werfen der fisch iss wohl richtig gut da. versuch auch mal twister braun mit glitter sieht farbähnlich der krabbe doch am nähesten aus.
dann wünsche ich mal viel glück und einen super warmen tag sonnencreme nich vergessen sonst gehts dir wie dem chris |supergri

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo das kann man Dorschkönigin :m

Wenn beim "normalen" Jiggen nichts gehen sollte, halte die Köder einfach mal am Grund und zupfe im Zeitlupentempo. So hats bei mir letztes mal funktioniert..!
Die Dorsche standen dick und fett gefressen am Grund.

Man ich hätte auch sooo Bock |rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achja, gerade wenn die Viecher gerade nur fettgefressen am Grund liegen und sich eine Krabbe nach der anderen "aufsammeln" wirken Nachläufer oft Wunder!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann sag mal was fynn wann wollen wir los

übrigens naturköder das ich nicht drauf gekommen bin wo ich doch immer naturköder angel |kopfkrat


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann würdest du denn wollen Andy? #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wann würdest du denn wollen Andy? #c


am liebsten übernächste woche donnerstag aber hab schon gesehen das geht bei dir nicht darauf die woche wäre mir egal wann


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werde mal gucken wann ich wieder frei habe...

Bin jetzt erstmal weg! Bis später oder morgen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar tu das


----------



## Dorschkönigin (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bevorzuge die orangen glitter jiggs!!!
das sind einfach die besten! so sachen sind endlich im auto nach 2 std bin noch beim nachbar hengen gebliben mußte noch 2 bierchen trinken! 
wenn ich das angeln nicht verlernt habe müßte es doch gut laufen was ich hier jetzt gehört habe!!!!! 
echt schade das man so weit von der see endfernt wohnt!!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



chris13 schrieb:


> Übermorgen gehts zurück richtung Heimat!


 
hoffentlich lassen die Dich wieder rein |supergri wo kommst Du denn an? ich kenn da ein paar Leute beim Zoll, die könnten erstmal genauestens prüfen, ob da nicht ne möglichkeit besteht..... :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris allet fit |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
jawohl alles gut und selbst? Endlich ist der Dorschpapst wieder da |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer iss hier der dorschpapst ;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer iss hier der dorschpapst ;+


 
Hauptstadtreporter Chris13 |supergri egal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie kommt der heute zurück ???? mir war so das er geschrieben hat in 4 tagen müßten denn jetzt noch 2 tage sein


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie kommt der heute zurück ???? mir war so das er geschrieben hat in 4 tagen müßten denn jetzt noch 2 tage sein


 
|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |muahah:



der bin chris13 #:|muahah:

übrigens der titel dorschpabst muß ihm unbedingt abgenommen werden der gebürt jetzt wohl dem dirk #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> der bin chris13 #:|muahah:
> 
> übrigens der titel dorschpabst muß ihm unbedingt abgenommen werden der gebürt jetzt wohl dem dirk #6


 
da läßt sich bestimmt was wegen der Einreise von Text-Terroristen Chris-Laden 

machen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> da läßt sich bestimmt was wegen der Einreise von Text-Terroristen machen |supergri


im internetz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat machste eigendlich immer im benutzerprofil ????
ich hab gestern meine signatur geändert .wollte vervollständigen .und nu wurde wieder im board geändert das man nurnoch 4 zeilen zur verfügung hat .


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bist Du nachher wieder online?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denk mal schon.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat machste eigendlich immer im benutzerprofil ????
> ich hab gestern meine signatur geändert .wollte vervollständigen .und nu wurde wieder im board geändert das man nurnoch 4 zeilen zur verfügung hat .


 
hä? ich im Benutzerprofil von wem? wg.derZeilen hast Du da PN bekommen oder wat?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na du bist doch immerzu in irgendwelchen benutzerprofilen. wenn ich auf dein profil gehe.
nee hab vervollständigt dann waren es ja 7 zeilen .hab dann gespeichert und er schrieb mir das zu viele zeilen sind es sind max 4 zeilen zulässig


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na du bist doch immerzu in irgendwelchen benutzerprofilen. wenn ich auf dein profil gehe.


 
mal ganz ehrlich, das gefühl hab ich bei Dir auch :m ich guck nur ob es schon weitergeht oder nicht #6 und Du?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee hab vervollständigt dann waren es ja 7 zeilen .hab dann gespeichert und er schrieb mir das zu viele zeilen sind es sind max 4 zeilen zulässig


 

..aber Du könntest die Schrift noch ein bischen Größer machen:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah ja das kann natürlich sein.
mit schrift größer machen iss nich wenn ich die jetzt größer mache wie zb das von der eltra wird das datum im schriftfeld in die nächste zeile gelegt und somit hab ich wieder 5 zeilen hab ich auch probiert daher alles so klein sonst komm ich nicht hin.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so chris ichdüse denn mal ab denn mal bis inner knappen stunde

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|krach: :r |krach:​


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy

ich habe mal nachgeschaut, wenn's in der Woche sein muss, dann würde Dienstag der 19. zur Not gehen...|rolleyes
Sonst bis zum 14 Juli oder so wahrscheinlich nur am Wochenende #d


----------



## micha_2 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy wat is los mit dir hab dir was getan das du nich mehr antwortest?
@all is einer am 7.7. auf der Karoline. unsere gruppe macht mal wieder nen kegelclubausflug. am 24.06. is Matins Pilkcup auf der Karoline von Martins Megaangelcenter.hab mich grad angemeldet.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> @andy wat is los mit dir hab dir was getan das du nich mehr antwortest?
> @all is einer am 7.7. auf der Karoline. unsere gruppe macht mal wieder nen kegelclubausflug. am 24.06. is Matins Pilkcup auf der Karoline von Martins Megaangelcenter.hab mich grad angemeldet.



upps sorry da war doch was nee hast mich nicht verärgert ich hab total vergessen anzurufen melde mich aber nacher. hoffendlich denk ich drann |kopfkrat mach mal schnell ne notiz im handy.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> 
> ich habe mal nachgeschaut, wenn's in der Woche sein muss, dann würde Dienstag der 19. zur Not gehen...|rolleyes
> Sonst bis zum 14 Juli oder so wahrscheinlich nur am Wochenende #d



moin fynn da haut bei mir wirklich nur der donnerstag hin darauf die woche wäre mir der tag egal.
greez
andy


----------



## Nightbird61 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin |director:,wollen morgen mit der blauort #:auf makrelenfang,war irgend einer schon mal zum makrelenangeln ?|bla:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers#h,

sind wieder zurück von unserm Kurztripp!
Muß sagen, es war mal wieder richtig gut auf der Langeland...
Sind ein paar ordentliche Fische in unsere Kisten gewandert!
Family war heut da und hat sich die Bäuche vollgeschlagen.:q
Da ist schon ordentlich was weggegangen.

Wir könnten grad schon wieder fahren!
Wenn wir nur bissl näher dran wohnen würden, wir wären glaube alle zwei Wochen auf der Ostsee!!!|rolleyes

Ich werd mich nächste Woche immer abends bissl hinsetzen und nen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben.
Wir haben echt ein paar schicke Bildchen gemacht und die sind ein paar Zeilen wert!

So, ich werd jetzt mit Frauchen das Chaos in der Küche und im Eßzimmer beseitigen, dann werden die Kinder in die Falle gebracht und danach gibbet den Sonntagskrimi im TV.
Dabei noch bissl chillen#g## und das Wochenende ist gelaufen...
Ich wünsch euch allen noch nen schönen Sonntag und nen angenehmen Start in die Alltagswoche...|uhoh:


----------



## BennyO (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hört sich ja an, als hattet ihr ein paar schöne Tage.
Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht



Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey...ich bin wieder da!Erstmal schöööööön ausgeschlafen,bin trotzdem platt wie ne Flunder-scheiß jetlag-
Dann hat auch noch der Zoll in Frankfurt streß gemacht...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Großer Meister! Toll das du wieder da bist!#6 Freut uns wirklich, mach doch dazu nen neuen Trööt dazu auf...
Bin sicher, da werden sich viele mit dir drüber unterhalten wollen!!!
Nur sind deine bisherigen Post's hier in dem Thread nicht wirklich gut angekommen!
Schon gemerkt?;+
Wie schon geschrieben, mach doch deinen eigenen Thread auf und schreib da weiter rein. Es interessiert nämlich und ich kann da glaube schon im Namen des Team's schreiben, keinen ob und seit wann du wieder hier bist!!!
Du schreibst nix wirklich Konstruktives und Fangmeldungen oder Pics kommen auch nicht von dir!#d
Nur für meine Augen komisches und sehr überhebliches Zeug!

Büdde, büdde! Wenn also wirklich hier was reinschreiben, dann schon was zum Grundsatzthema und nicht als und als Müll!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh oh dirk anhand deines textes erkenne ich das du wirklich ziemlich ärgerlich warst . aber ich kann mich da nur anschließen ein kleines bisschen mehr info,und niemand hätte was dagegen wenn mal vom thema abgewichen wird, machen wir ja auch ab und an. also chris 13 wenn hir nur kommt ich bin in america,ich gehe surfen,ich hab das tollste wetter, ich bin wieder hier. ist wirklich nicht sehr informativ. sowohl du wohl in den staaten auch geangelt hast genau das hätte uns interessiert. alles andere kann man nebenbei erwähnen.
lass dir das mal durchden kopf gehen. ich denke mal da sind sicher nicht nur dirk und ich der meinung.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris schon ausgeschlafen ????:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ich kann mich den Meinungen von Andy und Dirk nur anschließen, aber dat is ja sicher schonmal aufgefallen das ich die geistigen Ergüsse von Chris13 nicht zu schätzen weiß, besonders dieser Satz hats mir angetan


> Wie schon geschrieben, mach doch deinen eigenen Thread auf und schreib da weiter rein. *Es interessiert nämlich* und ich kann da glaube schon im Namen des Team's schreiben, *keinen* ob und seit wann du wieder hier bist!!!
> Du schreibst nix wirklich Konstruktives und Fangmeldungen oder Pics kommen auch nicht von dir!#d


 
genauso isses! könnte mich nicht errinnern das aus der Feder von Chris13, ausser Dünnsinn, jemals eine Fangmeldung o.ä. herausgekommen ist.

also bitte: Chris13 wat is los mit Dir gibbet bei Dir keine Fische oder angelst Du möglicherweise garnicht?!?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris schon ausgeschlafen ????:q


 
bestens, danke der Nachfrage :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine ursache 
ich muß denn mal biste nacher online? ich wohl ja.naja siehst mich ja. bis denn
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine ursache
> ich muß denn mal biste nacher online? ich wohl ja.naja siehst mich ja. bis denn
> greez
> andy


 
bis Später
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy!!!#h
Na, immer noch Lehrgang?

Ich könnt grad schon wieder hoch an die See...:q|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp immernoch das gleiche ein glück nurnoch diese woche vlt auch nurnoch heute.bin seid 2 tagen am niesen und die nase kribbelt dat kannste dir nich vorstellen ich werd noch irre .hatte ich noch nie .werd ich alt oder wat#c .ostsee ich will auch


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, alt biste ja auch schon ganz schön!!!
Aber, tröste dich, ich hab mir mit der scheiß Klimaanlage auf der Heimfahrt auch ganz schön einen gegeben...
Husten, Schnupfen und Halsweh ist auch bei mir vorhanden!
Nu sitz ich hustend und niesend im Büro!

Wann fahr'n wir an die See?
Wie wär's mit ab 29.ten Juni??? ;-))


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups salzwasser wann mach mal ein vorschlag komme mit.:vik:

|krach: wat isser alt |krach:  #d:c#d:c   :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin zusammen
Chris ist auch da!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> Chris ist auch da!


 

na gait doch :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

planen hier ohne mich #d echt nicht...danke :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> planen hier ohne mich #d echt nicht...danke :vik:


 
wie ohne dich haben doch auf dich gewartet


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nagut... :g


...wann gehts denn los? hab da was vom 29ten gelesen :k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nagut... :g
> 
> 
> ...wann gehts denn los? hab da was vom 29ten gelesen :k


 
jupp warte gerade auf dirk seine antwort und genaueres zum fangtermin.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, sagen wir mittelalt!:q|pftroest:
Wein, Käse und guter Whisky müssen auch erst reifen, bevor sie richtig gut sind...

Ich wär für das Wochenende um den 29ten Juni. Vielleicht kann ich mir da auch den Freitag Urlaub nehmen...
Laut Kalender ist da auch beste Fischbeißzeit!!!:q
Sach wat...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |krach: wat isser alt |krach: #d:c#d:c :q


 
Dirk sucht bestimmt gerade versöhnungssmileys :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!!!
War doch nur en Vorschlag.
Hier wird nix ohne dich geplant!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haste schon telefoniert ??? und das heck gebucht. ??? #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Dirk sucht bestimmt gerade versöhnungssmileys :q:q:q




Mann, ich glaub, da hat einer Altertumskomplexe!!!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, ich glaub, da hat einer Altertumskomplexe!!!:q:q:q


 


|krach:|motz:|krach:​


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Chris!!!
> War doch nur en Vorschlag.
> Hier wird nix ohne dich geplant!


 
Dangeschö #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, was meint ihr?
Soll ich heut Abend mal anrufen und fragen, wie's mit dem Termin aussieht???


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zum Glück muß man sich in meinem alter, keine Gedanke übers alter machen |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*ICH BIN DABEI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Baby!
Kinner's im Garten??


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, was meint ihr?
> Soll ich heut Abend mal anrufen und fragen, wie's mit dem Termin aussieht???


 

heute abend???????
ich könnt` ja mal eben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> zum Glück muß man sich in meinem alter, keine Gedanke übers alter machen |muahah:


 
wir lachen denn wenn wir schick rente bekommen und du mußt malochen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: *TEAMMEETING  *:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, wenn du grad Zeit hast!
Ruf schnell an...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morjen Liz #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du grad Zeit hast!
> Ruf schnell an...


 

richticccccch #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wir lachen denn wenn wir schick rente bekommen und du mußt malochen :q:q:q


 
welche Rente davon ist in 2 Jahren doch nichts mehr übrig :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Morjen Liz #h



Hej Frau Schäfer,

reden sie heute nicht mit uns????#c:c:q


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
dass ist wohl nicht euer Ernst! Ihr wollt KUTTERN und ich sitz in Slovenien fest, oder was??? #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du grad Zeit hast!
> Ruf schnell an...


 

dann sagt mir mal.. wer wann wieviel #c wo sollte jawohl klar sein #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> dass ist wohl nicht euer Ernst! Ihr wollt KUTTERN und ich sitz in Slovenien fest, oder was??? #q


 
Moin Liz
Slowenien soll ein Top Fliegenfischer Revier sein und die Natur dort wie im tiefsten Österreich :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie, du läßt's dir zwei Wochen gut gehen, und ich darf nicht einmal mit den Jung's kuttern???
Außerdem muß ja einer den Meterdorsch fangen, den du verloren hast!!! ;-))


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:c:c:c
Da kann ich nicht weiter lesen....

Geh mal die Kinder wecken, zum 4. Mal... Sind nicht aus den Federn zu bekommen!


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nix da der ist mir!!! :r


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

juhu
sagt mal wanns euch paßt, ich kann da schlecht anrufen und fragen ob irgendwann mal was Frei ist


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

30ter Juni und 01ter Juli!!!
Muß noch abklären ob eventuell auch noch 29ter Juni...


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Nix da der ist mir!!! :r



Ja, ist klar!!!:q
War doch nur Spaß...


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wär für den 7. Juli! ---aber mich fragt ja keiner--- |gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach jetzt termin klar chris mir iss egal welcher tag es sein soll .sag mir wann und ich bin da. :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Langeland ist für dieses WE leider ausgebucht Fr. hätte sie noch den Bug aber Sa u So total ausgebucht  :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ich wär für den 7. Juli! ---aber mich fragt ja keiner--- |gr:


 
ooohhh|pftroest:

soll mir auch recht sein.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Langeland ist für dieses WE leider ausgebucht Fr. hätte sie noch den Bug aber Sa u So total ausgebucht :r


 

:c|motz::c​


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie is mit Liz` Vorschlag WE 6.7.8 Juli? da kann ich zwar nicht, aber ich würd da glatt nochmal anrufen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wie is mit Liz` Vorschlag WE 6.7.8 Juli? da kann ich zwar nicht, aber ich würd da glatt nochmal anrufen!


 
wie da kannste nich dann iss uninteressant,wenn denn alle.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wie is mit Liz` Vorschlag WE 6.7.8 Juli? da kann ich zwar nicht, aber ich würd da glatt nochmal anrufen!


 

hat sich grad erledigt am 06.07 Vollcharter 07.07+08.07. nur noch Seite |evil: vlt anderes Schiff?

Wenn ich Zeit hätte würde ich Eltra vorschlagen, aber vlt könnt ihr euch bis Ende Juli gedulden ab 07.08. kann ich wieder voll loslegen; davor ist Urlaub und Ausstellung in HH #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

15## oder so​


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist zwar noch ewig lang bis dahin, aber ginge!
Bin dann zwar Fußgänger, aber ich hab ja ne nette Taxifahrerin!!!
Das mit 07.07. wär eh nicht gegangen!
Da ist Mopedtreffen bei uns in town...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann mach ich jetzt was für später auffe Langeland klar, dann ist das wenigstens schonmal sicher; im August paßt bei allen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie wär's mit 10/11/12ter August???


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin kurz weg; dann ruf ich an !
wenn jemand nicht kann im August bitte jetzt schreiben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch ewig lang bis dahin, aber ginge!
> Bin dann zwar Fußgänger, aber ich hab ja ne nette Taxifahrerin!!!
> Das mit 07.07. wär eh nicht gegangen!
> Da ist Mopedtreffen bei uns in town...


 

wie fußgänger haste wieder die geschwindigkeits begrenzung übersehen ?

denkt bitte dran das wir am 21 zur nana düsen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit 10/11/12ter August???


 
*so hab ich jetzt gebucht 10. + 11. Heck komplett; am 12.sind noch 2 Personen zwischen uns im Heck ansonsten #6 ist alles gut :vik:*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bin kurz weg; dann ruf ich an !
> wenn jemand nicht kann im August bitte jetzt schreiben


 
geht klar


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie fußgänger haste wieder die geschwindigkeits begrenzung übersehen ?


 

übersehen #d komplett ignoriert ;triffts da eher


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> übersehen #d komplett ignoriert ;triffts da eher


 
|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

trotzdem will ich vor der nana nochmal los von mir aus auch eltra.iss da nichts zu machen mit euch?


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr seid klasse!! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ihr seid klasse!! #6


 
wissen wir doch :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watt nu hat keiner mehr was zu sagen |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eltra ist für mich so arg weit!
Wenn dann lieber in der Mitte irgendwo treffen...
Obwohl ich schon gern mal vor dem Dorschpokal da mitfahren würde!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja so weit iss das garnicht wenn du über hannover kommst richtung berlin magdeburg abfahrt salzwedel und von mir sinds nochmal c.a. 1.5 h dann könnten wir noch gemütlich bei mir einen tag rumangeln und #g## |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich freu mich aber schon tierisch auf die Nana!!!:q#6
Dat is ja auch ein schigges Böötchen...
21ter Juli ist auch gar net mehr soooo lang!
Wir müssen uns noch nen Campingplatz da in der Nähe raussuchen. Hat der Andy da schon was im Petto???


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> trotzdem will ich vor der nana nochmal los von mir aus auch eltra.iss da nichts zu machen mit euch?


Ich könnt`ja auch schon wieder, aber mein Urlaubsgeld-Konto muß jetzt erstmal wieder ins reine gebracht werden; dann ist ja erst nochmal Adria bei mir angesagt :vik:



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ihr seid klasse!! #6


 
Danke für die Blumen #6 Ich find das hier auch einfach nur genial #6 MFT-Rulez #r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich freu mich aber schon tierisch auf die Nana!!!:q#6
> Dat is ja auch ein schigges Böötchen...
> 21ter Juli ist auch gar net mehr soooo lang!
> Wir müssen uns noch nen Campingplatz da in der Nähe raussuchen. Hat der Andy da schon was im Petto???


 

icke hatte eigendlich vor mich direkt ans wasser zu begeben und die brandungsruten aufzustellen wegen des leckeren plattfisch's


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja so weit iss das garnicht wenn du über hannover kommst richtung berlin magdeburg abfahrt salzwedel und von mir sinds nochmal c.a. 1.5 h dann könnten wir noch gemütlich bei mir einen tag rumangeln und #g## |supergri


 
sag mal was dazu hast doch bald sturmfrei und wir wollen doch nicht das sich bei dir die langeweile breit macht. :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja so weit iss das garnicht wenn du über hannover kommst richtung berlin magdeburg abfahrt salzwedel und von mir sinds nochmal c.a. 1.5 h dann könnten wir noch gemütlich bei mir einen tag rumangeln und #g## |supergri



Wär natürlich schon richtich goil!
Nur wird das mit der Urlaubsplanung eh net funzen...#d
Muß ja noch jede Menge Arbeitsurlaub einplanen! Das Haus soll ja auch mal irgendwann fertig werden!
Aber mal sehen, vielleicht klappt da doch noch was!|rolleyes:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wär natürlich schon richtich goil!
> Nur wird das mit der Urlaubsplanung eh net funzen...#d
> Muß ja noch jede Menge Arbeitsurlaub einplanen! Das Haus soll ja auch mal irgendwann fertig werden!
> Aber mal sehen, vielleicht klappt da doch noch was!|rolleyes:q


wir werden sehen ein plätzchen bekommen wir immer irgendwo.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dann ist ja erst nochmal Adria bei mir


 
du sollst das nicht immer erwähnen |motz:das macht uns ganz |krank:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sag mal was dazu hast doch bald sturmfrei und wir wollen doch nicht das sich bei dir die langeweile breit macht. :q



Das Dumme ist nur, dass ich keinen Urlaub habe, zu der Zeit!
Ich könnte halt am 22ten Juni mal für'n Wochenende zu dir hochgedüst kommen...
Aber geldmäßig kann ich mir diesen Monat auch net mehr sooo die großen Sprünge erlauben!|uhoh:#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das Dumme ist nur, dass ich keinen Urlaub habe, zu der Zeit!
> Ich könnte halt am 22ten Juni mal für'n Wochenende zu dir hochgedüst kommen...
> Aber geldmäßig kann ich mir diesen Monat auch net mehr sooo die großen Sprünge erlauben!|uhoh:#d


 
da sieht bei mir mehr als schlecht aus schwiegereltern ziehen um :c und ich muß den lkw durch die gegend fahren.#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> erst nochmal Adria bei mir angesagt :vik:


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> du sollst das nicht immer erwähnen |motz:das macht uns ganz |krank:


 
hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich in ca 4Wochen an der Adria bin


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich in ca 4Wochen an der Adria bin


 
|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|splat:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:​


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich in ca 4Wochen an der Adria bin


 
:vik: Ist schon schön dort unten an der Adria:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|splat:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:​



Alle fahr'n se in Urlaub!
Nur ich arme Sau muß zu Hause bleiben...|uhoh::c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|splat:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:​


 
so oft wie Du in DK bist, gibts garkeine Gründe für diese innere Unausgeglichenheit :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> :vik: Ist schon schön dort unten an der Adria:vik:


 
|splat:|splat:|motz:|splat:|splat:​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> so oft wie Du in DK bist, gibts garkeine Gründe für diese innere Unausgeglichenheit :q


 
doch gibbet #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> :vik: Ist schon schön dort unten an der Adria:vik:


 
Noch schöner mit ner Angel in der Hand :vik: bis jetzt war ich immer nur zum Sonnen da 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Alle fahr'n se in Urlaub!
> Nur ich arme Sau muß zu Hause bleiben...|uhoh::c


 
|pftroest: |pftroest: |pftroest: |pftroest: |pftroest:

armer Dirk :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Alle fahr'n se in Urlaub!
> Nur ich arme Sau muß zu Hause bleiben...|uhoh::c


 
ich auch :c|uhoh::c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> doch gibbet #q


 
och komm welche denn :q:q:q:q:q |jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> doch gibbet #q



Ich könnt auch ganzjährlich Urlaub machen!!!
Versteh den Andy da vollkommen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> och komm welche denn :q:q:q:q:q |jump:


 
das darfste nich einfach ohne uns zum angeln fahren das iss verboooooten |gr:


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Alle fahr'n se in Urlaub!
> Nur ich arme Sau muß zu Hause bleiben...|uhoh::c


 
Och Schätzle, wir könnten natürlich auch die Kinder allein mit Oma u Opa nach SLO fahren lassen... #6
Dann hätten wir 2 schöne Wochen für uns :l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich könnt auch ganzjährlich Urlaub machen!!!
> Versteh den Andy da vollkommen...:q


 
so isses |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Och Schätzle, wir könnten natürlich auch die Kinder allein mit Oma u Opa nach SLO fahren lassen... #6
> Dann hätten wir 2 schöne Wochen für uns :l


 
gute idee gute idee dann können wir alle pilken fahre |laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Och Schätzle, wir könnten natürlich auch die Kinder allein mit Oma u Opa nach SLO fahren lassen... #6
> Dann hätten wir 2 schöne Wochen für uns :l



Wär zwar echt geil!
Aber nach den zwei Wochen hätten wir auch zwei Babysitter weniger!!!:q
Ganz wichtig, am Mittwoch Loddo spielen!
Vielleicht sind ja dann alle Sorgen vorbei...
Dann geht das MFT erst mal in einen längeren Urlaub!!!|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Och Schätzle, wir könnten natürlich auch die Kinder allein mit Oma u Opa nach SLO fahren lassen... #6
> Dann hätten wir 2 schöne Wochen für uns :l


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> gute idee gute idee dann können wir alle pilken fahre |laola:


 

optimal, ich laß die Adria sausen und wir fahren zusammen 2Wochen am Stück Pilken :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> optimal, ich laß die Adria sausen und wir fahren zusammen 2Wochen am Stück Pilken :vik:


 
ich geh kaputt das nenne ich teamgeist #6:q hast schon telefoniert ?#r|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich geh kaputt das nenne ich teamgeist #6:q hast schon telefoniert ?#r|muahah:


 
alles schon erledigt #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wär zwar echt geil!
> Aber nach den zwei Wochen hätten wir auch zwei Babysitter weniger!!!:q
> Ganz wichtig, am Mittwoch Loddo spielen!
> Vielleicht sind ja dann alle Sorgen vorbei...
> Dann geht das MFT erst mal in einen längeren Urlaub!!!|supergri


 
meinste bei 2 so lieben kiddis :q

werd mich mittwoch anstrengen #6


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich geh kaputt das nenne ich teamgeist #6:q hast schon telefoniert ?#r|muahah:


 

Na dann geh ich schon mal packen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wär's!!!
Zwei Wochen durchgehend pilken...
Von sowas können wir leider nur träumen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> alles schon erledigt #6


 
ne ne mein lieber fahr mal schön in den urlaub haste dir schließlich verdient #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ dirk
 denkste bitte am we drann die leutz zu motiviern zwecks den nana tour will dann nochmal nen trööt starten


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dieses Jahr war ja erst Test, mit unserem Team!
Nächstes Jahr stimmen wir unseren Urlaubsplan einfach ein bissl mehr aufeinander ab, dann werden wir ja wohl mal mindestens eine Woche gemeinsames Fischen hinkriegen... + zwischendurch ab und an kuttern!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ dirk
> denkste bitte am we drann die leutz zu motiviern zwecks den nana tour will dann nochmal nen trööt starten



Yo, mach ich! Das kostet 40 Hühner pro Person, gelle???


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr war ja erst Test, mit unserem Team!
> Nächstes Jahr stimmen wir unseren Urlaubsplan einfach ein bissl mehr aufeinander ab, dann werden wir ja wohl mal mindestens eine Woche gemeinsames Fischen hinkriegen... + zwischendurch ab und an kuttern!!!


 

Test bestanden und Team für gut befunden :vik: dann kanns ja jetzt losgehen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr war ja erst Test, mit unserem Team!
> Nächstes Jahr stimmen wir unseren Urlaubsplan einfach ein bissl mehr aufeinander ab, dann werden wir ja wohl mal mindestens eine Woche gemeinsames Fischen hinkriegen... + zwischendurch ab und an kuttern!!!


 
das wäre mal ne maßname #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, mach ich! Das kostet 40 Hühner pro Person, gelle???


 
weis ich garnich mehr aber ich glaube war wohl so ,muß ich mal auf die bestätigung schauen. sag ich dir aber nochmal genau .aber ich glaube es waren 39 nichwar


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn 
was geht?????


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Fynn!
Keine Schule heut??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watt los alle einge#u


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Fynn!
> Keine Schule heut??


 
bierstimmt hitzefrei |rolleyes werd ich auch gleich vorschlagen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn,
Du bist auch dabei zw. 10.-12.08, oder?
Platz ist schon gebucht; es gibt sowieso kein Nein


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bierstimmt hitzefrei |rolleyes werd ich auch gleich vorschlagen #6


 
_*Hitzefrei*_ man waren das noch Zeiten :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab gestern wirklich zugeschlagen, beim Filetfuttern!
Dafür könnt ich aber grad schon wieder eins essen...:q
Ich glaub ich bin verfressen!!!|uhoh:#c#t


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Jungz, bin dann mal wech. Bissl Ordnung in die Bude bringen!
Bis denne #h

Schmatz an meinen Schatz :k


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das gibts ja wohl nicht :q Guckt man mal für 4std nicht hier rein,schon ist wieder alles in trockenen Tüchern #d:q

Nee heute ist kein hitzefrei, aber heute und morgen sind mündl. Abi Prüfungen bei uns an der Schule, heißt für uns "verlängertes Wochenende" während die Lehrer schön die Abi Prüfungen machen dürfen und von 8 bis 18 Uhr in der Schule sitzen :q#6

Ööhm 10.-12. August? #c Jo! #6:q Sind ja eh Ferien, also ...|rolleyes
Werde mal sehen was mein Konto nach der DK Woche macht und je nachdem bin ich dann ein, zwei oder dreimal dabei :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja super! Dann können wir ja fast geschlossen zur Dorschjagd fahren!!!#6:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ööhm 10.-12. August? #c Jo! #6:q Sind ja eh Ferien, also ...|rolleyes
> Werde mal sehen was mein Konto nach der DK Woche macht und je nachdem bin ich dann ein, zwei oder dreimal dabei :q


 
Ferien #d immer sind Ferien |uhoh: 

Falls es Geldtechnisch nicht klappt, machen wir ne Teamspende #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Falls es Geldtechnisch nicht klappt, machen wir ne Teamspende #6



Super nette Idee  Thx #6|rotwerden

Aber ich werde erstmal versuchen, dat alleine auf die Reihe zu kriegen 

....hier nochmal son kleiner Hinweis zum Thread "Warum wurde Zanderfänger gesperrt?" im Laberforum. ist sicher ganz interessant ...aber hier bitte nix weiter drüber schreiben...


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute!

So ich meld mich dann mal in den Sommerurlaub ab :q

Bis in 3 Wochen 

CU

Kai


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Siehe Signatur 

Genau gehts in die Türkischen Ägäis.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> So ich meld mich dann mal in den Sommerurlaub ab :q
> 
> ...


 
Denn man viel Spaß Kai und laß Dich nicht mitquatschen :q

ich hab auch nur noch 4Wochen dann gehts ab ans Mittelmeer :vik: Adria wir kommen :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Denn man viel Spaß Kai und laß Dich nicht mitquatschen :q




Keine Sorge, unserem "Clan" gehört das halbe Dorf :q :vik:
Naja, vielleicht nicht so krass aber zumindest der 
halbe Küstenstreifen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh! Jetzt wo Sie's sagen!!!
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!!! ;-)

Dann viel Spaß in der Tür-Kai!                                                                                                                                         




Mann, was ein Wortspiel...


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was zum Teufel soll ich in der Tür?

Ist Erdbebengefahr?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tritt mal nen Schritt zurück, du stehst auf'm Schlauch...


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso buchst du eigentlich über nen Norwegenreisenanbieter nen Türkeiurlaub???


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hö???


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey klingt doch gut.. kann ich mitkommen =)??


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Hey klingt doch gut.. kann ich mitkommen =)??



Wohin?
Mim Kai in die Türkei, oder mit MFT auf die Langeland???|rolleyes


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

=) beides!

Ne wenn dann langeland... aufn Schiff? oder wollt ihr vom Strand aus? 
wo wohnt ihr eigentlich? ich bin momentan fuer 1 Monat in Sonderborg..Dænemark....

sry dass ich mich noch nich eingelesen hab,... bin aber doch beim arbeiten!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk&Liz
ich will ja nicht drängeln, aber gibbet noch Berischt über letzte Woche?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Carpi,

wir wollen mit der MS Langeland fahren!
Das Schiff liegt in Laboe...
Wir wohnen alle in der BRD, mal mehr, mal weniger weit von der Ostsee weg!

Hm, ob du mit kannst, das muß ich noch mit dem Team durchsprechen!#c
Ist gar nicht so einfach, in's MFT aufgenommen zu werden.
Aber wir haben uns da schon ein Aufnahmeritual überlegt!
Gell Chris!!!:q

Was arbeitest du denn in DK? Ach so, wir sind auch alle am arbeiten... Zwischenzeitlich nur immer mal in's Board guck...


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk&Liz
> ich will ja nicht drängeln, aber gibbet noch Berischt über letzte Woche?


 
Na klar heute abend wird angefangen mit schreiben :vik:

@ carpi
Na dann GUTEN APPETIT!! (Aufnahme ins MFT Team)


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk&Liz
> ich will ja nicht drängeln, aber gibbet noch Berischt über letzte Woche?




Yo, gibbet!!!:vik:
Allerdings werde ich mich da heut Abend erst dran machen können...
Sind viele Bilder und ne Menge Text!
Kann das hier auf der Schaffe nicht machen, sonst dreht mein Chef am Rad...|uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@carpi
meinetwegen...
Evtl. sagt unser Team-Älteste :q (wo wir wieder beim Thema von heute morgen sind  ) ja noch was dazu


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht so einfach, in's MFT aufgenommen zu werden.
> Aber wir haben uns da schon ein Aufnahmeritual überlegt!
> Gell Chris!!!:q


 
Alles klar.. ich bring was zu trinken mit#h
Joa das war ja auch nur ein geistesblitz von mir.. Ich arbeite hier bei Sauer Danfoss!? falls man das kennt als Elektroniker fuer Betriebstechnik.. das ist aber nur ein einmonatiger Austausch mit meiner deutschen Firma.. RWE

joa normal wohne ich in Mitteldeutschland... deswegen wær das auch noch garnich sicher ob ich so ohne weiteres mitkommen kønnte..wenn es euch ueberhaupt recht ist... ansonsten muss ich das Kutterangeln wohl dieses Jahr mal ausfallen lassen!...
wir wollten eigentlich dieses Jahr mal richtig sparen und dann næchstes Jahr mal schøn nach Norwegen... =) naja mal sehn wies wird.... kennt ihr euch  Brandungstechnisch bisschem bei Sonderborg aus??


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Carpi,
> Ist gar nicht so einfach, in's MFT aufgenommen zu werden.
> Aber wir haben uns da schon ein Aufnahmeritual überlegt!
> Gell Chris!!!:q
> ...


 
wer arbeitet den hier?



carpi schrieb:


> Alles klar.. ich bring was zu trinken mit#h
> Joa das war ja auch nur ein geistesblitz von mir.. Ich arbeite hier bei Sauer Danfoss!? falls man das kennt als Elektroniker fuer Betriebstechnik.. das ist aber nur ein einmonatiger Austausch mit meiner deutschen Firma.. RWE
> 
> joa normal wohne ich in Mitteldeutschland... deswegen wær das auch noch garnich sicher ob ich so ohne weiteres mitkommen kønnte..wenn es euch ueberhaupt recht ist... ansonsten muss ich das Kutterangeln wohl dieses Jahr mal ausfallen lassen!...
> wir wollten eigentlich dieses Jahr mal richtig sparen und dann næchstes Jahr mal schøn nach Norwegen... =) naja mal sehn wies wird.... kennt ihr euch Brandungstechnisch bisschem bei Sonderborg aus??


 
komm mal erstmal mit, dann sehen wir weiter |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Alles klar.. ich bring was zu trinken mit#h
> Joa das war ja auch nur ein geistesblitz von mir.. Ich arbeite hier bei Sauer Danfoss!? falls man das kennt als Elektroniker fuer Betriebstechnik.. das ist aber nur ein einmonatiger Austausch mit meiner deutschen Firma.. RWE
> 
> joa normal wohne ich in *Mitteldeutschland*... deswegen wær das auch noch garnich sicher ob ich so ohne weiteres mitkommen kønnte..wenn es euch ueberhaupt recht ist... ansonsten muss ich das Kutterangeln wohl dieses Jahr mal ausfallen lassen!...
> wir wollten eigentlich dieses Jahr mal richtig sparen und dann næchstes Jahr mal schøn nach Norwegen... =) naja mal sehn wies wird.... kennt ihr euch  Brandungstechnisch bisschem bei Sonderborg aus??




Das kommt mir bekannt vor! Da kann man eventuell was bei ner Fahrgemeinschaft drehen...
Wo liegt denn dein Wohnort? Bundesland???


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wohn in Rheinland-Pfalz.... næhe Mainz direkt am Flughafen Frankfurt-Hahn
und du?


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> ich wohn in Rheinland-Pfalz.... næhe Mainz direkt am Flughafen Frankfurt-Hahn
> und du?


 
Sagt dir Montabaur was?


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar. Ich muesste zwar auf die Karte gucken.... aber ich hab ungefæhr im Kopft.. hinter koblenz..im WW =) als ich klein war hab ich das immer mit Neuheusel verwechselt. kennst du das?


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar,ist ca ne halbe Std von uns...


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Is ja krass.. ich hab immer gedacht ihr wært alle Nordis.. die mal ein Stuendchen fahn muessen bis sie am Meer sind =) '
Dann hab ich doch gleich doppelt Lust mitzukommen .....
Wieviel seid ihr ueberhaupt?


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> die mal ein Stuendchen fahn muessen bis sie am Meer sind =) '



N Stündchen? Ich würde kotzen :q Zu Fuß vielleicht |rolleyes

Nene, freut mich das jetzt noch einr aus Dirk's Ecke dabei ist.

@Dirk und Liz
habt ihr eigentlich mal mti dem Typen geschnackt, den wir beim MeFo-Angeln getroffen haben?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nur Fynn und meine wenigkeit schaffen es in unter einer Stunde zur Nord- oder Ostsee

Der Harte Kern sind 5 Leutz Andy,Dirk,Liz,Fynn und meine wenigkeit und noch ein paar andere deren Namen mir nicht einfallen wollen 


Nachtrag: ich habs letztes mal in 35Minuten nach Laboe gemacht :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
sach mal wo is eigentlich der Andy hin? der war vorhin plötzlich weg, nicht das die ihn beim Boarden erwischt haben und er seinen Rechner abgeben mußte :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> N Stündchen? Ich würde kotzen :q Zu Fuß vielleicht |rolleyes
> 
> Nene, freut mich das jetzt noch einr aus Dirk's Ecke dabei ist.
> 
> ...



Yo, hab ein paar Mal mit dem geschrieben, aber Zeit zum Fischen haben die momentan sauwenig!
Sind grad dabei alles zu regeln, wegen hoch an die Küste ziehen und so weiter...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So nu sind wir wieder einen Tag näher an die nächste Ausfahrt rangerückt, vlt. arbeite ich morgen mal ein bischen  

Gleich ist Feierabend und ich muß noch nach HH |evil:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> sach mal wo is eigentlich der Andy hin? der war vorhin plötzlich weg, nicht das die ihn beim Boarden erwischt haben und er seinen Rechner abgeben mußte :vik:



Ich schätze mal eher, der gute Andy ist mit einigen Kollegen nach der Mittagspause irgendwo zum Flaschenbiertrinken...:q
Weil ich kann mir irgendwie keinen Lehrer vorstellen, der unserm Andy den Rechner abnimmt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> So nu sind wir wieder einen Tag näher an die nächste Ausfahrt rangerückt, vlt. arbeite ich morgen mal ein bischen
> 
> Gleich ist Feierabend und ich muß noch nach HH |evil:



Bist du eigentlich bei der Nana Tour mit von der Partie???


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo ich hab auch kein Lust mehr zu arbeiten!
Es lebe die Gleitzeit :l
Habt ihr sowas auch?

Also dann man sieht sich morgen in aller frische auf der Arbeit =) Ich werd heut abend mal ein bisschen die Brandungsrute schwingen.. muss ich ja ausnutzen wenn ich schonmal hier bin!... und das Wetter... eigentlich zu schade zum arbeiten.... habt ihr nochn Trick fuer mich auf Lager zum Plumpern? hatte in Erinnerung dass das bei uns mal besser gelaufen war..!?

Ansonsten bis morgen machst gut und tschø


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal eher, der gute Andy ist mit einigen Kollegen nach der Mittagspause irgendwo zum Flaschenbiertrinken...:q
> Weil ich kann mir irgendwie keinen Lehrer vorstellen, der unserm Andy den Rechner abnimmt!


 
könnte natürlich sein, das denen ein Frisch gezapftes in die Nase gestiegen ist  und sie danach denn weg zurück nicht mehr gefunden haben :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Is ja krass.. ich hab immer gedacht ihr wært alle Nordis.. die mal ein Stuendchen fahn muessen bis sie am Meer sind =) '
> Dann hab ich doch gleich doppelt Lust mitzukommen .....
> Wieviel seid ihr ueberhaupt?




Hey Flo,

was für Fische hast du in deinem Aquarium?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Also dann man sieht sich morgen in aller frische auf der Arbeit =) Ich werd heut abend mal ein bisschen die Brandungsrute schwingen.. muss ich ja ausnutzen wenn ich schonmal hier bin!... und das Wetter... eigentlich zu schade zum arbeiten.... habt ihr nochn Trick fuer mich auf Lager zum Plumpern? hatte in Erinnerung dass das bei uns mal besser gelaufen war..!?


 
schreib mal Fynn ne PN zu diesem Thema, der ist hier der Brandungs- und MeFospezi #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uargh!!!
Viel Lust zum Schaffen, hab ich auch wenig!#d

Obwohl es hier wettertechnisch nicht wirklich prickelnd ist!
Heut Abend werd ich zwar anwesend sein, aber erst mal den Bericht schreiben...
Da ich die Bilder über den *ih reinstelle, dauert das bestimmt lange!


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> schreib mal Fynn ne PN zu diesem Thema, der ist hier der Brandungs- und MeFospezi #6



PN ist nicht nötig |rolleyes

Melde mich gleich nochmal....


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Flo,
> 
> was für Fische hast du in deinem Aquarium?


 
Hi
im Mom. hab ich garkeins mehr.. ich hatte ein 60L Becker und ein 200L

Im kleinen hatte Guppzs...( das war mein erstes ueberhaupt) aber die vermehren sich ja so pervers dass ich immer mal hin und wieder einen Schlag vertickt hab =)

und im Grossen hatte ich 
3 Goldfadenfische
5 Fuenfguertelbarben
10 Neons
3 kleine Prachtschmerlen die ich von nem Kumpel bekommen hatte.. hab se aber spæter an ein AQ abgegeben was gross genug war...die werden bis zu 20-30 cm lang =)

Jab hab se aber ende letzten Jahres bei Gelegenheit aufgeløst weil meine Bude mal Renoviert werden muss und da sind aquarien ziemlich størend =) und auch sonst machen die mal sau viel Arbeit!

Naja
Jabs danke ich schreib dem Fynn mal! bis dann!


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> PN ist nicht nötig |rolleyes
> 
> Melde mich gleich nochmal....


 
Ah alles klar... ich guck dann spæter nochmal rein!
ciao


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So also...

Brandungsangeln zu dieser Zeit? |rolleyes Minidorsche 
Aber wenn du Glück hast bleiben auch mal größere Dorsche und Butt hängen. Versuch mal irgendwie an eine tiefe Rinne zu kommen...http://www.emissionshaus.com/kc/deutsch/purplefinder/index.xml
Musst mal gucken ob da irgendwo eine Rinne dicht unter Land kommt, da steigen die Chancen auf maßige Dorsche ungemein.

Aber ich würde eher auf MeFo fischen, schön die Nacht durch nen dicken Oberflächenstreamer durch die OStsee jagen :l|rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Apropo Brandungs- und MeFofischen!
Hätte das MFT-Team nicht mal Bock ein WE im Herbst einen Tag zu  Kuttern, dann Abends noch in die Brandung und nächsten Tag noch bissel auf MeFo oder irgendwie so? #c

Andy fischt ja auch regelmäßig in der Brandung und zusammen kriegen wir auch die "Anfänger" zu ihrem Fisch?!
Einen Abend schön zusammen am Strand grillen und dabei die Spitzen von den BRandungsruten zu beobachten hat auch was! :m

Strände kenne ich hier zur Genüge! (@Dirk u. Liz, ihr habt an einem der besten BRandungsstrände hier genächtigt |supergri)


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber sicher dat #6 ich brenne darauf :e vlt die ein oder andere MeFo zu bändigen bzw. schonmal anfangen die 1.000 Würfe abzuarbeiten 

So nu is FEIERABEND  |laola:

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @carpi
> meinetwegen...
> Evtl. sagt unser Team-Älteste :q (wo wir wieder beim Thema von heute morgen sind  ) ja noch was dazu



wat hat das  zu bedeuten |motz:   :q:q:q hab kein problem damit #6 ihr kennt mich doch.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal eher, der gute Andy ist mit einigen Kollegen nach der Mittagspause irgendwo zum Flaschenbiertrinken...:q
> Weil ich kann mir irgendwie keinen Lehrer vorstellen, der unserm Andy den Rechner abnimmt!



so iss es keiner nimmt dem andy den rechner weg. neeee meine frau hat ganz aufgeregt angerufen die steckdose brennt ,, ich um gotteswillen mein schöner rechner und ab nach hause ,war nur ein kabel im bad locker und hat ein wenig geknistert habs festgeschraubt und wieder gut.

also alles im grünen bereich männer !!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Apropo Brandungs- und MeFofischen!
> Hätte das MFT-Team nicht mal Bock ein WE im Herbst einen Tag zu  Kuttern, dann Abends noch in die Brandung und nächsten Tag noch bissel auf MeFo oder irgendwie so? #c
> 
> Andy fischt ja auch regelmäßig in der Brandung und zusammen kriegen wir auch die "Anfänger" zu ihrem Fisch?!
> ...





super idee ich bin doch im november 11 tage auf fünen kommt da einfach hin hab da einen super brandungsstrand der auch anfängerfreundlich ist da unter anderen sehr kurze wurfweiten reichen.
des weiteren stehen in nyborg 3 super kutter und warten auf uns oder wir mieten uns ein paar boote hab da auch ne super adresse sind 30 ps'er und kosten nur schlappe 60 europas am tag.
dazu kommt noch das rund um nyborg eines der besten mefostrecken sind.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...neeee meine frau hat ganz aufgeregt angerufen die steckdose brennt ,, ich um gotteswillen mein schöner rechner und ab nach hause ,war nur ein kabel im bad locker und hat ein wenig geknistert habs festgeschraubt und wieder gut.


 
das hört sich ja nicht so legger an #t


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*




seid ihr auch alle da?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend Männers,

bin am schreiben und habe auch bald den ersten Tag fertig!
Doch Bilder sind noch nicht eingefügt und irgendwie zieht sich alles ganz schön in die Länge...
Muß morgen auf der Arbeit da noch bissl dran feilen!
Ein bis zwei Tage noch, dann steht ein schöner Bericht...
Jetzt erst mal konisch drehen und dann noch bissl weiterschreiben!:m:q


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So also...
> 
> Brandungsangeln zu dieser Zeit? |rolleyes Minidorsche
> Aber wenn du Glück hast bleiben auch mal größere Dorsche und Butt hängen.
> ...


 
hey... das wetter heut hat mich doch nur annen strand zu den mædels gezogen =)) 

Ja minidorsche.... Ich hab die Tage mal im Hafen geangelt und 2 minidorsche gefangen und sonst nix...

Mit Mefo´s hab ich ja rein garkeine ahnung.. die stehn also bei diesem geilen Wetter abends und nachts an der Oberflæche? wie ich dich so verstanden hab? hab hier keine Wathose und auch keine Fliegenrute.. weil du streamer sagtest?? oder kann ich den auch mit meiner Spinnrute fischen?

Ich hab nur ne Brandungsrute und ne Spin(40-80g) dabei.... Wie siehts denn aus mit gruenen und gelb-roten Mefo-Blinker oder Wobblern?? gehn die auch? oder so wobbler(popper) auch fuer die Oberflæche??
Wie weit draussen stehen die Mefos? Brauch ich unbedingt ne wathose?? hab ich næmlich auch nich dabei... wie gesagt ich bin hier hauptsæchlich zum arbeiten und hab noch nichmal mein Pilkzeug dabei, was ich jez bereue weild ie MS Nana ja hier direkt inner Næhe liegt... =/

Danke schonmal fuer die Tips =)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,
so da bin ich mal 3 tage nicht da, schon sind fast 20 Seiten weggeschrieben#qDa hies es nur lesen und verstehen
Morgen ist erstmal frei und mittwoch auch, mal sehen was so Fischmäßig geht. Das wird aber wohl eher ein Baden als ein Angeln...:vik:



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der Harte Kern sind 5 Leutz Andy,Dirk,Liz,Fynn und meine wenigkeit und noch ein paar andere deren Namen mir nicht einfallen wollen



hmm, das überles ich ma:r#c

Würde auch gerne am August WE kommen, aber in mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob des mit dem Termin klappt, mein dadi ist nähmlich gerade im Urlaub Ich hoffe das liegt euch in eurem Interresse?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin carpi
erstmal willkommen in der runde ich bin hier der stubenälteste.:vik:
natürlich kannste auch mit blinkern und wobbler auf mefo und schön weit unten findeste die dorsche die auch auf blinker und wobbler einsteigen hab die schönsten dorsche in der nacht und in der brandung auf blinker gefangen.die mefos jagen denke ich mal mehr im flachen und an der oberfläche des nachtens. Fynn Korrigiere mich bitte wenns falsch ist. die nana liegt dort na dann  mach mal am 21 und 22.07 frei dirk sammelt dich bestimmt auf ich hab die nana am 21.07 gechartert und wir haben noch 5 plätze abzugeben.wenn du bock hast biste mit on board. die nacht darauf werden wir uns mal ein wenig um die brandung kümmern da kann ich dir denn schon mal den einen oder anderen trick zeigen. 
denn mal bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

edit !


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Harte Kern sind 5 Leutz Andy,Dirk,Liz,Fynn und meine wenigkeit und noch ein paar andere deren Namen mir nicht einfallen wollen 




Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> hmm, das überles ich ma:r#c



verstehe jetzt überhaupt nicht warum .da hat der chris doch wohl recht.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne am August WE kommen, aber in mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob des mit dem Termin klappt, mein dadi ist nähmlich gerade im Urlaub Ich hoffe das liegt euch in eurem Interresse?



welche ecke von hamburg liegt bergedorf vlt könnte ich dich mit einsacken,wenn chris noch einen platz auf dem kutter frei hat.
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy

dat klingt nicht verkehrt mit DK im November! 
Was sagen die anderen dazu?

und zur Sache mit den MeFos: Du brauchst nicht unbedingt 'ne Wathose, zieh dir aber irgendwas an, womit du zur Not ins Wasser gehen kannst 
Eine größere MeFo lässt sich nicht gerne so an den Strand ziehen :q
Geh mal in einen Laden und lass dir Oberflächenstreamer für Meerforelle geben, die werden dir sicherlich helfen können  Die fischst du dann am Sbirolino mit nem 3m Vorfach...
Die Mefos gehen zum Rauben auch ins knietiefe Wasser!


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achja...wäre evtl. gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn jemand für die Kuttertouren im August noch nen Plätzchen ab Ikea oder so frei hätte |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> super idee ich bin doch im november 11 tage auf fünen kommt da einfach hin hab da einen super brandungsstrand der auch anfängerfreundlich ist da unter anderen sehr kurze wurfweiten reichen.
> des weiteren stehen in nyborg 3 super kutter und warten auf uns oder wir mieten uns ein paar boote hab da auch ne super adresse sind 30 ps'er und kosten nur schlappe 60 europas am tag.
> dazu kommt noch das rund um nyborg eines der besten mefostrecken sind.



habs nochmal vorgeholt für die anderen,ein vorschlag auf fynn's gemeinsames herbstangeln.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Achja...wäre evtl. gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn jemand für die Kuttertouren im August noch nen Plätzchen ab Ikea oder so frei hätte |rolleyes


 

Eigentlich dachte ich mir, ich sammel Dich wieder ein, natürlich nur wenn Du willst :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin  der chris 

:vik::q:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> habs nochmal vorgeholt für die anderen,ein vorschlag auf fynn's gemeinsames herbstangeln.


 
Da hätte ich ja mal richtig Bock drauf 

|laola: |laola:

..is aber noch ganz schön was hin bis Herbst


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja sicher aber man kann es ja schonmal in augenschein ziehen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
sowas aber auch #d da vergess ich doch glatt JZ  ich mein natürlich JD


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja sicher aber man kann es ja schonmal in augenschein ziehen.


 

naja eben, planung ist immer gut #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haste ihn jetzt mit aufgenommen ? ich würde ihn mit einsacken.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> haste ihn jetzt mit aufgenommen ? ich würde ihn mit einsacken.


 

sicher dat #6 soll ich mal ne Liste posten |rolleyes ich weiß nicht #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sicher dat #6 soll ich mal ne Liste posten |rolleyes ich weiß nicht #c



sicher vergiss micha nich unter vorbehalt hab mit ihm noch nicht gesprochen Frank iss glaube ich geheilt vom hochseefischen der hat aufem riff das ganze boot vollge:v .:q aber mein bericht kommt ja noch|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Frank iss glaube ich geheilt vom hochseefischen der hat aufem riff das ganze boot vollge:v .:q aber mein bericht kommt ja noch|uhoh:


 

...und trotzdem waren dir Fänge durchwachsen #c  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und trotzdem waren dir Fänge durchwachsen #c  :q



eindeutig zu wenig angefüttert :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


>



:vik:#6:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so werde dann mal durchstarten in richtung schulungsrechner bis denn dann

greez
andy#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hatte da wen vergessen #d



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der Harte Kern sind 6 Leutz Andy,Dirk,Liz,Fynn,JungerDorschler und meine wenigkeit #6


 
Sorry JD ich dachte Du hättest dich ins Ausland abgesetzt mit neuer Identität :q 

[URL="http://www.world-of-smilies.com"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder !!! wo seid ihr alle hat eure schicht noch nicht begonnen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin carpi 
und alles fit im gelobten land
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk 
na geht doch was gibs im westerwald auch unwetter angesagt?
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo will keiner#c|kopfkrat


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen =)
Ich war noch bisschen aufm Klo =))
Joa danke fuer die ganzen Tips =) werds am Wochenende mal probieren.... sind die Mefos die ganze nacht am jagen??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp die sind dann gut in gange da die luft kühler wird jagen sie des nachtens im flachen wo das kleingetier ist.


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin carpi
> erstmal willkommen in der runde ich bin hier der stubenälteste.:vik:
> natürlich kannste auch mit blinkern und wobbler auf mefo und schön weit unten findeste die dorsche die auch auf blinker und wobbler einsteigen hab die schönsten dorsche in der nacht und in der brandung auf blinker gefangen.die mefos jagen denke ich mal mehr im flachen und an der oberfläche des nachtens. Fynn Korrigiere mich bitte wenns falsch ist. die nana liegt dort na dann mach mal am 21 und 22.07 frei dirk sammelt dich bestimmt auf ich hab die nana am 21.07 gechartert und wir haben noch 5 plätze abzugeben.wenn du bock hast biste mit on board. die nacht darauf werden wir uns mal ein wenig um die brandung kümmern da kann ich dir denn schon mal den einen oder anderen trick zeigen.
> denn mal bis denne
> ...


 
Hørt sich doch klasse an!
Ich bin allerdings nur noch den Juni in Dænemark und dann wieder in der ecke von Chris und Liz!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups fehler von dirk und liz.
iss doch nicht so wild ich denke mal dirk wird sich gleichmal zum thema nana und dir äussern. der iss glaube ich noch hart am lesen oder die augen sind noch nicht so recht offen


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> Geh mal in einen Laden und lass dir Oberflächenstreamer für Meerforelle geben, die werden dir sicherlich helfen können  Die fischst du dann am Sbirolino mit nem 3m Vorfach...
> Die Mefos gehen zum Rauben auch ins knietiefe Wasser!


 
Alles klar... ich versuch mal mein Glueck =)


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> habs nochmal vorgeholt für die anderen,ein vorschlag auf fynn's gemeinsames herbstangeln.




Moin Andy!

Also, zu 95% sind Liz und ich im Herbst mit dabei!
Ohne Kinder...
Ist zwar, wie Chris schon sagt, noch ne lange Zeit bis dahin, aber plane uns schon mal ein!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Also, zu 95% sind Liz und ich im Herbst mit dabei!
> Ohne Kinder...
> Ist zwar, wie Chris schon sagt, noch ne lange Zeit bis dahin, aber plane uns schon mal ein!


 
das war mir doch fast klar soll ich mal bei meinen vermietern wegen ferienhaus schauen kostet nen appel und ein ei für 3 tage ich glaube die haben noch eins in nyborg.kann dir ja dann mal die hompage zusenden.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Also, zu 95% sind Liz und ich im Herbst mit dabei!
> Ohne Kinder...
> Ist zwar, wie Chris schon sagt, noch ne lange Zeit bis dahin, aber plane uns schon mal ein!


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ich glaub ich hab da was durcheinander gebracht du meinst die 11 tage wo ich gebucht habe oder? sicher kannst kommen hab ja noch 2 plätzchen frei. mußt dich blos bis mitte juli entscheiden. die anderen haben definitiv abgesagt.


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

=) Sry Dirk und Liz natuerlich!
Klar... wær auf jedenfall ne Ueberlegung wert! Wieviele fahren denn schon mit und wieviel Plætze sind noch frei? also bei der MS Nana

Welche Farben gehn denn so bei den Streamern fuer Mefo??


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups fehler von dirk und liz.
> iss doch nicht so wild ich denke mal dirk wird sich gleichmal zum thema nana und dir äussern. der iss glaube ich noch hart am lesen oder die augen sind noch nicht so recht offen



|krach: Augen sind offen!!!

Was muß ich da lesen? Chris und Liz???|kopfkrat
Dat reimt sich zwar ganz doll, stimmen tut das aber nicht!
Das paßt nur gut als DIRK & LIZ!!!|supergri Merken!!!

So, junger Mann! Wenn du das dann verinnerlicht hast, wer hier zu wem gehört, dann können wir uns auch über eine Mitnahme unterhalten!:m|bla:
Da du ja aus unserer Kante kommst, kannst du, sofern Platz ist, gerne reinspringen in Taxi Schäfer...
Gegen einen geringen Obulus (Spritbeteiligung) nehm ich dich mit!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> =) Sry Dirk und Liz natuerlich!
> Klar... wær auf jedenfall ne Ueberlegung wert! Wieviele fahren denn schon mit und wieviel Plætze sind noch frei? also bei der MS Nana
> 
> Welche Farben gehn denn so bei den Streamern fuer Mefo??


 

z.z sind wir zu siebend dh wir haben 5 plätze frei allerdings redet dirk am we noch mit seinen kumpels dann sehen wir weiter .wenn du jetzt sagst du bist mit von der partie fehlen quasi nurnoch 4

zu den farben der streamer warte mal bis fynn in der nähe ist der ist der spezi in sachen mefo


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat ich glaub ich hab da was durcheinander gebracht du meinst die 11 tage wo ich gebucht habe oder? sicher kannst kommen hab ja noch 2 plätzchen frei. mußt dich blos bis mitte juli entscheiden. die anderen haben definitiv abgesagt.



Ja, du fährst auf jeden Fall die 11 Tage, oder???
Das wird bei uns nicht hinhauen, aber so 5 - 6 Tage würden bei uns schon gehen...


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jabs... das mit der Beteiligung is selbstverstændlich!
Ich kann nur momentan noch nich fest zusagen! Was hast du denn fuer ein Auto? nur so aus Neugier!?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, du fährst auf jeden Fall die 11 Tage, oder???
> Das wird bei uns nicht hinhauen, aber so 5 - 6 Tage würden bei uns schon gehen...


 

also quasi 1 woche das geht i.o 

naklar fahre ich die 11 tage was soll ich bitteschön hier im bürokratenland


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> jabs... das mit der Beteiligung is selbstverstændlich!
> Ich kann nur momentan noch nich fest zusagen! Was hast du denn fuer ein Auto? nur so aus Neugier!?


 
nen ford Ka|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

ohoh dat gibbet |motz::r


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> =) Sry Dirk und Liz natuerlich!
> Klar... wær auf jedenfall ne Ueberlegung wert! Wieviele fahren denn schon mit und wieviel Plætze sind noch frei? also bei der MS Nana
> 
> Welche Farben gehn denn so bei den Streamern fuer Mefo??



Also ich bin zwar kein Mefo Spezialist, aber ich hab Fynn zugehört, als er mir Unterricht im Küstenfischen gegeben hat!|supergri

Im Sommer lohnt Meerforellenfischen eigentlich nur nachts!
Dann nen schwarzen Streamer mit Spirolino durch's Wasser ziehen...
Mußt gar nicht besonders weit werfen! Würfe um die 25 Meter langen oft!


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nen ford Ka|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> ohoh dat gibbet |motz::r



Mit nem Ka kannste bei mir im Kofferraum Go-Kart fahren!!!
In meinem Autochen ist jede Menge Platz!!!|supergri

Hör nicht auf den ollen Andy, der will mich wieder nur ärgern!!!#t

Ich fahr nen T5 California von VW...
Entspannter reisen geht eigentlich nicht!!!|stolz:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mit nem Ka kannste bei mir im Kofferraum Go-Kart fahren!!!
> In meinem Autochen ist jede Menge Platz!!!|supergri
> 
> Hör nicht auf den ollen Andy, der will mich wieder nur ärgern!!!#t
> ...


 
|pftroest: ich wollte dich doch nicht ärgern .ich warte doch auch auf meinen aber iss einfach nichts zu bekommen auf dem markt für die europas die ich ausgeben will.#c


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geil =) mit dem Klappdach?


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Im Sommer lohnt Meerforellenfischen eigentlich nur nachts!
> Dann nen schwarzen Streamer mit Spirolino durch's Wasser ziehen...
> Mußt gar nicht besonders weit werfen! Würfe um die 25 Meter langen oft!


 
Hm ok... und was fuer nen Sbiro benutze ich? schwimmend? leicht sinkend?? wie møgen die Mefos den streamer am liebsten? schnell gefuehrt? ruckartig? langsam?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Geil =) mit dem Klappdach?



Yes!!! Elektrisches Aufstelldach!!!:vik:
Ich liebe dieses Auto...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |pftroest: ich wollte dich doch nicht ärgern .ich warte doch auch auf meinen aber iss einfach nichts zu bekommen auf dem markt für die europas die ich ausgeben will.#c



Wieviel Hühner willste denn ausgeben?
Mein Stiefbruder schafft ja bei VW/Skoda...
Der könnte sich bissl umhören!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Hm ok... und was fuer nen Sbiro benutze ich? schwimmend? leicht sinkend?? wie møgen die Mefos den streamer am liebsten? schnell gefuehrt? ruckartig? langsam?


 
du kannst aber fragen stellen und das sollen wir jetzt alles ohne unseren spezi beantworten |rolleyes ich denke da halte ich zumindest mich mal raus bin echt auf fynn seine antwort gespannt .würde mich nämlich auch interessieren. da bin ich völlig überfragt denn ich fische ausschließlich mit blinker in der nacht auch mit schwarz also das nimmt sich schonmal zum streamer nicht. dann führe ich den blinker schnell mit ab und an richtungswechsel.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich will ja nen t4 für max 4000. der reicht fürn andy zum kaputtgurken inner prärie.

so mach mal schnell ne 15


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Hm ok... und was fuer nen Sbiro benutze ich? schwimmend? leicht sinkend?? wie møgen die Mefos den streamer am liebsten? schnell gefuehrt? ruckartig? langsam?



Leicht sinkend würde ich nehmen, schwimmend ist aber auch OK!
Da die Meerforelle im Sommer total fit ist, kannste gar nicht schnell genug kurbeln! Wenn die Hunger hat, bekommt die deinen Köder!
Ab und an nen Stopp oder ein paar Rucke sind bestimmt auch nicht schlecht...
Spiel mit dem Köder!!!


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Leicht sinkend würde ich nehmen, schwimmend ist aber auch OK!
> Da die Meerforelle im Sommer total fit ist, kannste gar nicht schnell genug kurbeln! Wenn die Hunger hat, bekommt die deinen Köder!
> Ab und an nen Stopp oder ein paar Rucke sind bestimmt auch nicht schlecht...
> Spiel mit dem Köder!!!


 
PLAY with me |supergri alles klar! 
Ich probiers einfach ma am Freitag denk ich.... Ich hab nich soviel erfahrung an der Brandung.... nur Pilken oder eben Brandung auf dorsch und butt.... mit wurm...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ich will ja nen t4 für max 4000. der reicht fürn andy zum kaputtgurken inner prärie.
> 
> so mach mal schnell ne 15



Schwiegervater will seinen eventuell verkaufen!
Ist aber ne lahme Gurke, mit 90 PS Diesel...
Werd aber mal nachhören, was der für die Kiste will, wenn du Interesse hast!


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!
Bin bald fertig mim Bericht, nur noch Tag drei verwursten, Bilder einfügen und dann steht er, der Peter!:m|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ... und dann steht er, der Peter!:m|supergri


 

...altes Ferkel |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erzählt ihr mir auch wann ihr DK geplant habt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> erzählt ihr mir auch wann ihr DK geplant habt?



Na klar! 
Andy hatte das für Mitte November geplant glaube ich...
Auf jeden Fall November!|supergri
Das wär ja hammergoil, wenn der Chris auch noch mit kommen würde!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schwiegervater will seinen eventuell verkaufen!
> Ist aber ne lahme Gurke, mit 90 PS Diesel...
> Werd aber mal nachhören, was der für die Kiste will, wenn du Interesse hast!


 
was ist das für einer bilder?? iss mir egal ob der nur 90 ps hat hauptsache fährt kennst mich doch bin nicht der schnellfahrer der muß halt seinen zweck erfüllen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey watten hir los kaum macht man mal ne 15 schon sind alle weg. :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups alle wieder da

moin lizzi


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na klar!
> Andy hatte das für Mitte November geplant glaube ich...
> Auf jeden Fall November!|supergri
> Das wär ja hammergoil, wenn der Chris auch noch mit kommen würde!!!:vik:


 
Ich glaub mit Urlaub siehts da schlecht aus, aber ich komm garantiert für ein verlängertes WE hoch #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Liz


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was genau ist eine Mole??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit Urlaub siehts da schlecht aus, aber ich komm garantiert für ein verlängertes WE hoch #6


das meine ich doch wohl  merke dir mal den 9-11.11 vor dann kann ich schonmal mit dirk vorbereiten


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Was genau ist eine Mole??


 
#t |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Was genau ist eine Mole??


 
schau mal hier nach da hast du alles was molen sind im überblick
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole

greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz,
hier ist ja schon wieder seitenweise geschrieben worden.... :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das meine ich doch wohl merke dir mal den 9-11.11 vor dann kann ich schonmal mit dirk vorbereiten


 



 das paßt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das meine ich doch wohl  merke dir mal den 9-11.11 vor dann kann ich schonmal mit dirk vorbereiten



05.11 - 09.11ter sind fünf Tage Urlaub! Werd mich da grad mal eintragen...
Fünf Tage, die mich Liz dann nicht auf die Arbeit fahren muß!!!:m#6
Gut Liz, oder???


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schau mal hier nach da hast du alles was molen sind im überblick
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Ah... danke


----------



## Liz261280 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr gut, eure Urlaubsplanung!!
Ich fahr dich überall hin! |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> 05.11 - 09.11ter sind fünf Tage Urlaub! Werd mich da grad mal eintragen...
> Fünf Tage, die mich Liz dann nicht auf die Arbeit fahren muß!!!:m#6
> Gut Liz, oder???


 
geht das nich vom 7-11.11 wäre doch besser so das ihr das we mitnehmt denn da wollen ja chris und wer weis wer noch kommt kommen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Sehr gut, eure Urlaubsplanung!!
> Ich fahr dich überall hin! |supergri


 

nur keine panik liz ich hab ja auchnoch ein kraftfahrzeugwagen vor ort:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Schneckie!
Kinder im Garten? Bei mir ist wieder alles i.O.!
Aspirin Complex kombiniert mit ACC 600, zwei Aspirin und ner Dose Red Bull wirken Wunder!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Ah... danke


 
macht übrigens sehr viel spaß von molen zu angeln da du meist schöne tiefen hast und damit entspannt werfen kannst


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> geht das nich vom 7-11.11 wäre doch besser so das ihr das we mitnehmt denn da wollen ja chris und wer weis wer noch kommt kommen




Klar bleiben wir dann bis Sonntag oben...|supergri
Hab doch nur geguckt, wann ich mir Urlaub nehmen muss!!!#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Schneckie!
> Kinder im Garten? Bei mir ist wieder alles i.O.!
> Aspirin Complex kombiniert mit ACC 600, zwei Aspirin und ner Dose Red Bull wirken Wunder!!!


 
iss dat nich apothekenpflichtig in dieser kombination ?????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Klar bleiben wir dann bis Sonntag oben...|supergri
> Hab doch nur geguckt, wann ich mir Urlaub nehmen muss!!!#6


 
na siehsu das passt doch ich stell schonmal nen absint kalt :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss dat nich apothekenpflichtig in dieser kombination ?????



Keine Ahnung, aber es wirkt!!!#t|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na siehsu das passt doch ich stell schonmal nen absint kalt :vik:



OH, grüner Zaubertrank...|supergri
Legger!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber es wirkt!!!#t|rolleyes


 

dann werd ich das mal gegen mein niesen ausprobieren |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy
Öhm ich meinte Dirk--- Aber dich fahr ich natürlich auch gern durch die Gegend |supergri


@Dirk
Jo Kids sind im KiGa
Louis hat sich heut Nacht still und heimlich bei Oma u Opa in die Besucherritze geschmuggelt...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> OH, grüner Zaubertrank...|supergri
> Legger!!!


so richtich schön mit zucker und feuer:#2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> @ Andy
> Öhm ich meinte Dirk--- Aber dich fahr ich natürlich auch gern durch die Gegend |supergri
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so richtich schön mit zucker und feuer:#2:



Das ist genau das Richtige, wenn wir durchgefroren vom Strand kommen...#6|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> MFT-Liz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Andy
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Richtige, wenn wir durchgefroren vom Strand kommen...#6|supergri


 
jawoll habe meine erfahrungen schon auf der seebrücke in boltenhagen sammeln können seid dem probiere ichs immer öfter dazu noch einen schönen jagatee und die pinguine können kommen


----------



## Liz261280 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> MFT-Liz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Andy
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> andy0209 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Werd aber trotzdem nie nie nie mehr zu schnell fahren!!!
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Fynn,

na ausgeschlafen???|wavey:

Gehste Zander ärgern heut?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> andy0209 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhhh sorry, falsch verstanden....
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so frech hier zu lügen dat gibbet ja wohl nich |krach:  |supergri
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn 

haste schon mitbekommen ein vorschlag wäre vom 9-11.11 nyborg zum teamfischen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> andy0209 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nee du, die zwei Mal reichen für's ganze Leben!!!
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MOIN JD
alles fit


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> andy0209 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nee du, die zwei Mal reichen für's ganze Leben!!!
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch erst mal nen Kaffe kochen...|rolleyes

Bis gleich!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na siehsu das passt doch ich stell schonmal nen absint kalt :vik:


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :m



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> OH, grüner Zaubertrank...|supergri
> Legger!!!


 
Ich liebe dieses Haluzigene Gesöff



andy0209 schrieb:


> so richtich schön mit zucker und feuer:#2:


 
..oder nur mit Wasser und Eis :l



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin fynn
> 
> haste schon mitbekommen ein vorschlag wäre vom 9-11.11 nyborg zum teamfischen


 
hieße für Dich spätestens Freitag 09.11 15:30 anne Autobahn gen DK :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > is Klar....
> ...


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man man man |rolleyes wieder 6 Seiten voll :m

Jap das mit DK habe ich mitbekommen, ich guck mir das mal an. 
Muss jetzt erstmal kurz wat essen und in die Stadt 'ne kurze Hose holen...

heute Zander? Evtl. gegen Abend nochmal...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > is Klar....
> ...


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hieße für Dich spätestens Freitag 09.11 15:30 anne Autobahn gen DK :m



#6#6#6


----------



## Liz261280 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Fynn!!

Er muß sich ja erst mal durchlesen.... Hier wird ja geschrieben ohne Ende |supergri

Ha zum Thema lesen, was hat mein Schätzle wieder einen genialen Bericht verfasst!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :m
> ..oder nur mit Wasser und Eis :l


 
da muß dringend flambierter zucker bei wegen der wirkung der rest wie du schon schriebst etwas wasser dazu eis


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> carpi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so halt ich es auch c.a. und wurde noch nie geblitzt :vik:
> ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Weil alle gerade da sind, hier, mir war heut morgen ein bischen langweilig |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> andy0209 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sag sowas besser nicht!
> ...


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Smileys sind echt geil :m

Sacht ma Andy und Dirk, irgendwas läuft doch mit euren Zitaten falsch oder nicht? |kopfkrat Ich blicke da ja gar nicht mehr durch


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Weil alle gerade da sind, hier, mir war heut morgen ein bischen langweilig |supergri



du habe Nachricht:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Weil alle gerade da sind, hier, mir war heut morgen ein bischen langweilig |supergri



Echt saugeil gemacht!!!
Ich kann mich auch echt erkennen...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hau mich wech #r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Die Smileys sind echt geil :m


 
besonders rasterfari dirk |supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sacht ma Andy und Dirk, irgendwas läuft doch mit euren Zitaten falsch oder nicht? |kopfkrat Ich blicke da ja gar nicht mehr durch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ich hau mich wech #r


 
warum frau doktor iss doch niedlich mit dem weißen gekreuzten käppchen|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kannst mir mal die Smiley's schicken, hätt die gern für in den Anhang...


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Um nochmal auf DK sprechen zu kommen....Ich wäre sicherlich dabei :vik:
Aber die Aktion mit'm Kutter wäre ziemlich riskant, oder nicht? Wenn wir vorher einen vollchartern und dann schei* abkriegen, müssen wir ja auch bei 6 bft noch raus, wenn der Kapitän sagt, dass es los geht...Oder zumindest müssen wir dann die Anzahlung da lassen.
Im Herbst ist das Wetter ja sowas von unbeständig...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nöö haut soweit hin iss nur gagge wenn der faden fehlt naja wenn man sich erst reinließt


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin jetzt erstmal weg, melde mich in einer Stunde oder so nochmal...#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sacht ma Andy und Dirk, irgendwas läuft doch mit euren Zitaten falsch oder nicht? |kopfkrat Ich blicke da ja gar nicht mehr durch




Hä? Wieso des jetzt???

War nur ein kleiner Insider, wegen meinen Autobahnfoto's...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf DK sprechen zu kommen....Ich wäre sicherlich dabei :vik:
> Aber die Aktion mit'm Kutter wäre ziemlich riskant, oder nicht? Wenn wir vorher einen vollchartern und dann schei* abkriegen, müssen wir ja auch bei 6 bft noch raus, wenn der Kapitän sagt, dass es los geht...Oder zumindest müssen wir dann die Anzahlung da lassen.
> Im Herbst ist das Wetter ja sowas von unbeständig...


 
keine panik da kümmer ich mich drum bin doch schon die ganze woche vorher da vollcharter brauchen wir sowieso nich in nyborg iss nicht soviel los ,so das die kutter voll ausgebucht sind ,iss zu weit weg von deutschland schönes entspanntes angeln.mit wenig leutz an board


----------



## Liz261280 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warum frau doktor iss doch niedlich mit dem weißen gekreuzten käppchen|supergri


 
Jo daaaas passt, bin ja Arzthelferin |supergri
Die Smilies musste ich erst mal mit der Cam festhalten. Genial!!


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> carpi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir sprechen uns in ein paar Jahren nochmal...|rolleyes
> ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal die Smiley's schicken, hätt die gern für in den Anhang...


 
gehst Du auf zitieren dann kannst Du die meiner Meinung nach in die zwischenablage kopieren, ob Du die verwenden kannst #c ansonsten sag mir bescheid dann gibbet PN wie Du die selber bastelst #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine panik da kümmer ich mich drum bin doch schon die ganze woche vorher da vollcharter brauchen wir sowieso nich in nyborg iss nicht soviel los ,so das die kutter voll ausgebucht sind ,iss zu weit weg von deutschland schönes entspanntes angeln.mit wenig leutz an board




So ist des schön!!!|supergri
Außerdem, wenn Englein reisen, dann gibbet gutes Wetter...

Hat Omma immer gesacht!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Jo daaaas passt, bin ja Arzthelferin |supergri


 
jupp ich weis deswegen hab ich auch keine angst vor dem bösen drilling wenn du dabei bist.. hab ja dann jemanden der die op durchfürt um ihn wieder aus den finge zu bekommen.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja genau |supergri
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> gehst Du auf zitieren dann kannst Du die meiner Meinung nach in die zwischenablage kopieren, ob Du die verwenden kannst #c ansonsten sag mir bescheid dann gibbet PN wie Du die selber bastelst #6



Hier auf der Arbeit, mit diesem scheiß SeaMonkey Internetprogramm geht das irgendwie nicht...
Hab's jetzt schon paar mal probiert, aber irgendwas macht er da nicht!


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> carpi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > deine pünktchen liegen im bundeskraftfahrtamt sinnlos rum.
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> carpi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > deine pünktchen liegen im bundeskraftfahrtamt sinnlos rum.
> ...


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> andy0209 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hä???
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Joa das sollte man meinen... haben wir auch gedacht..
> ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Joa das sollte man meinen... haben wir auch gedacht..
> aber du warst ja noch nie in Flensburch #v


 
so wie sich das anhört wart ihr nicht in Flensburg direkt, sondern in FL-Weiche oder so  das is außer Industrie ja auch nichts |supergri


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa wir sind eben nur durchgefahren auf der Suche nach Bier und nem deutschen Lidl.. den ham wir uahc gefunden... =)
Naja
aber nochmal wegen den Mefos:
Ich such grad bei google earth bisschen den strand ab.. soll ich mir ne stelle suchen die noch lange flach ist am strand mit planzen usw drin oder eine wo das wasser direkt tief blau ist.. also folglich schneller tief wird!?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Joa wir sind eben nur durchgefahren auf der Suche nach Bier und nem deutschen Lidl.. den ham wir uahc gefunden... =)
> Naja
> aber nochmal wegen den Mefos:
> Ich such grad bei google earth bisschen den strand ab.. soll ich mir ne stelle suchen die noch lange flach ist am strand mit planzen usw drin oder eine wo das wasser direkt tief blau ist.. also folglich schneller tief wird!?



Eher flach mit Leopardengrund (also Mischung aus Steinen und Pflanzen) würde ich sagen, aber wart lieber, bis Fynn wieder da ist und hau den an...
Wie is'n eigentlich das Wetter oben an der Küste?
Hier ist's grau in grau!!!#q#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bombenwetter, zumindest in Norddt. zum Glück nicht ganz so heiß wie Gestern (32,5 grad) heute is ein bischen windiger und wie gesagt ein bischen kühler, aber Sonne puros


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


>




Ich auch!!!!!:c:c:c


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sonne? |kopfkrat Ganz weeeeit hinter den Wolken :c

@Andy
iss dat in Nyborg auch son 50 Mann Teil?

@Flo
Kein Bier in Flense? |kopfkrat Macht doch nichts, das dänische ist eh viel besser :m
Aber ansonsten fahre mal die letzte Abfahrt vor der Grenze runter (Harrislee) gleich die erste rechts und dann nur der Straße nach. Den Scandinavien Park kannste nicht übersehen #6 Da schleppen die Dänen immer tonnenweise Bier raus, unglaublich...

Such dir mal 'ne Stelle wo's schnell tief wird und die evtl. ein Strömungspunkt sein könnte. 
Die Führung musst du variieren, mal schnell, dann wieder gaaaanz langsam....
Wenn du einen Biss bekommst, schlag bloß nicht an. Kurbel ganz normal weiter. Erst wenn richtig Druck auf der Rute ist, kannste anhauen. Wenn du schon bei den ersten Zupfern anhaust, versauste dir die ganzen Fische.
Nachts ist schwarz immer gut. Gerne auch bis gr. 2 oder 4 hoch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Bombenwetter, zumindest in Norddt. zum Glück nicht ganz so heiß wie Gestern (32,5 grad) heute is ein bischen windiger und wie gesagt ein bischen kühler, aber Sonne puros



Hier war die letzten zwei Tage mal wieder Sintflut live...:v
Bissl Regen ist ja in Ordnung, aber dass dann immer grad der halbe Himmel runterkommt, das ist schon doof!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sonne? |kopfkrat Ganz weeeeit hinter den Wolken :c


 
wat den bei Dir ists nicht so hübsch sonnig?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hier war die letzten zwei Tage mal wieder Sintflut live...:v
> Bissl Regen ist ja in Ordnung, aber dass dann immer grad der halbe Himmel runterkommt, das ist schon doof!!!


 
könnten wir hier auch mal wieder gebrauchen... aber vlt. nicht ganz so viel :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> könnten wir hier auch mal wieder gebrauchen... aber vlt. nicht ganz so viel :m



Uoh, die Brühe kommt bestimmt noch früh genug zu dir!
Freu dich lieber noch bissl an der Sonne...


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin, 
so wies aussieht kommt das morgen zu uns:c

Und ich kann heute nicht baden gehen#q


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sonne? |kopfkrat Ganz weeeeit hinter den Wolken :c
> 
> @Andy
> iss dat in Nyborg auch son 50 Mann Teil?
> ...


 
Alles klar dank dir!

Æhm die letzten Tage waren geil... morgens um halb 8 schon 28Grad.... heute warns nur 18 seiddemw ar ich nich mehr draussen... glaub is bissl bewølkt.. ich sehs gleich bin ma was schaffen.. bis spæter.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@fynn
soll ich mal `n Foto machen, nein das wäre gemein, im moment siehts hier nicht danach aus als ob hier Regen aufzieht


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann!
Ich hab jetzt zwei riesen Bedienungsanleitungen anstehen...#q
Sehr trockener Stoff!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann!
> Ich hab jetzt zwei riesen Bedienungsanleitungen anstehen...#q
> Sehr trockener Stoff!!!


 
noch schlimmer ist nur nichts zu tun zu haben, aber bei guter Wärme den feuchten Bütrostuhl genießen zu dürfen... 
aber jetzt erstmal mittag ##


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Denn mal Mahlzeit @ all!!!:q


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou... gleichfalls =)

Wie wahrscheinlich is das ueberhaupt ne Mefo zu ueberlisten?? an nem neuen unbekannten Platz?.... sind die ueberall =)?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Jou... gleichfalls =)
> 
> Wie wahrscheinlich is das ueberhaupt ne Mefo zu ueberlisten?? an nem neuen unbekannten Platz?.... sind die ueberall =)?




Na, Hase!|uhoh:

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!!!:q

Außerdem zählt doch eh das Erlebnis...


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, Hase!|uhoh:
> 
> Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!!!:q
> 
> Außerdem zählt doch eh das Erlebnis...


 
Ja ich frag nur interessehalber.. ich geh doch so oder so =)
Und das angeln auch ohne Fische spass macht musst mir nich sagen =)))


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na Dirk,
> nicht mehr lang dann könn ma wieda |sagnix
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, 39 Tage und der Rest von heute...|uhoh:

Dat is noch gaaaaanz schön lang!
40 mal schlafen, in Kindersprache ausgedrückt:c
Am liebsten würd ich morgen schon wieder hoch kommen!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na Dirk,
> nicht mehr lang dann könn ma wieda |sagnix
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt kommt der wieder:vik:

ich hofffe ich kann in 2 wochen endlich mal wieder die Karo besuchen gehen, war ja bisher nur 1 mal draussen:v


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So jez meine letzte Frage zu den Mefos |bla:
Sind die reviertreu oder wandern die??


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Am liebsten würd ich morgen schon wieder hoch kommen!


 
Was hält Dich auf :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ...war ja bisher nur 1 mal draussen:v


 
...einmal zum :v rausgefahren |kopfkrat :vik: wer macht den sowas #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Was hält Dich auf :q



Die Ebbe auf dem Konto!!!!!!!!!|uhoh::c


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...einmal zum :v rausgefahren |kopfkrat :vik: wer macht den sowas #c



:q:q:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die Ebbe auf dem Konto!!!!!!!!!|uhoh::c


 

gut das es nicht nur mir so geht :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..dabei fällt mir ein, wenn ich Dir die 6 Europas überweise... da geht dann vlt. was ?!?


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris wo kommst du eigentlich genau her?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
Das wäre momentan weniger als der berühmte Tropfen...
Laß mal gut sein, die sechs  Hühner machen den Bock auch net fett!  
Nächsten Monat geht's uns ja finanziell wieder besser!
So lang bissl Wasser und Brot, das tut uns mal ganz gut!!!



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..dabei fällt mir ein, wenn ich Dir die 6 Europas überweise... da geht dann vlt. was ?!?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Chris wo kommst du eigentlich genau her?


 
Hamburg-Nord :vik:



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> Das wäre momentan weniger als der berühmte Tropfen...
> Laß mal gut sein, die sechs Hühner machen den Bock auch net fett!
> Nächsten Monat geht's uns ja finanziell wieder besser!
> So lang bissl Wasser und Brot, das tut uns mal ganz gut!!!


 
optimal dann kann ich mir morgen nochmal ne Schachtel Kippen kaufen :q :m und ein bischen Tanken


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hamburg-Nord :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> optimal dann kann ich mir morgen nochmal ne Schachtel Kippen kaufen :q :m und ein bischen Tanken



Guckst du, Liz!
Da ist noch jemand so blank wie wir...:q|uhoh::q


----------



## Franky D (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *so hab ich jetzt gebucht 10. + 11. Heck komplett; am 12.sind noch 2 Personen zwischen uns im Heck ansonsten #6 ist alles gut :vik:*



hey männers wie sieht des aus darf ich da auch kommen weil da hab ich nämlich auch zeit?


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ich melde mich dann mal offiziell ab fuer heute! genug geschafft =)

Bis dann:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hey männers wie sieht des aus darf ich da auch kommen weil da hab ich nämlich auch zeit?



Ja sicher darfst du da auch kommen...:q
Das wird ja dann ein richtig krasses Treffen!
Nur wirst du dann etwas seitlich stehen, da hinten die sechs Plätze schon belegt sind!
Aber an der Seite fängt man genauso seinen Fisch!
Es sei denn, du rufst nochmal an und fragst, ob du vorne nen Platz bekommst!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieder ein Tach rum...  

:vik: ENDLICH FEIERABEND :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wieder ein Tach rum...
> 
> :vik: ENDLICH FEIERABEND :vik:




Yo, acht Minuten noch...#6

Du, sach mal Chris! Will ja nicht zu viel planen, aber so im Dezember, zwischen den Jahren, da lacht mich Rügen an...
Vielmehr Sassnitz und der Adlergrund!!!:q:q:q

Vielleicht aber eher was für nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Franky D (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja sicher darfst du da auch kommen...:q
> Das wird ja dann ein richtig krasses Treffen!
> Nur wirst du dann etwas seitlich stehen, da hinten die sechs Plätze schon belegt sind!
> Aber an der Seite fängt man genauso seinen Fisch!
> Es sei denn, du rufst nochmal an und fragst, ob du vorne nen Platz bekommst!


ne ich steh dann lieber bei euch hinten an der seite muss ich da auch reservieren?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, acht Minuten noch...#6
> 
> Du, sach mal Chris! Will ja nicht zu viel planen, aber so im Dezember, zwischen den Jahren, da lacht mich Rügen an...
> Vielmehr Sassnitz und der Adlergrund!!!:q:q:q
> ...


 


...jetzt nur noch 3 minuten.... 

Rügen hört sich gut an #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ne ich steh dann lieber bei euch hinten an der seite muss ich da auch reservieren?


 
jau bei mir, aber ich geh jetzt nach Hause :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann tu ich das mal somit


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo Franky auch dabei #6

@Chris
du hast doch letztens mal die nächsten beiden WE's auf der LAngeland abgecheckt, oder?
War da immer Vollcharter? Sonst würde ich nächstes oder übernächstes WE mal wieder los....


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie, du willst einfach so ohne uns los???;+:c


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe ja schonmal angefragt, aber da wollte keiner mit, zumindes am WE 

Alsoo nochmal: hätte jemand Bock an den nächsten 3 WE's, bevorzugt Samstag, mit zu kuttern?


----------



## Franky D (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werd aber nur am 10.8 und 11.8 dabei sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bock immer, nur die verdammte Kasse ist leer...#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo Franky auch dabei #6
> 
> @Chris
> du hast doch letztens mal die nächsten beiden WE's auf der LAngeland abgecheckt, oder?
> War da immer Vollcharter? Sonst würde ich nächstes oder übernächstes WE mal wieder los....


 
ich glaub das war nur ein Sa, aber frag nicht wann  |kopfkrat



> hätte jemand Bock an den nächsten 3 WE's, bevorzugt Samstag, mit zu kuttern?


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bock immer, nur die verdammte Kasse ist leer...#q


 
so gehts mir leider auch #q :r


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
gib Gas


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fertig!!!!
MS Langeland/ Laboe 06.06.-08.06.07


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> fertig!!!!
> MS Langeland/ Laboe 06.06.-08.06.07



super geil dirk  ich werde garnich fertig darüber.hast echt einen top bericht geschrieben.

ich muß dich hiermit kraft meines amtes als MFT STUBENÄLTESTER  zum obergenial berichterstatter küren#6
#6#6#6

und ein dickes lob an die MS Langeland Crew
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen    
@chris wie war des jetzt ich muss nur dir bescheitgeben wegen dem 10.8 und 11.8 Langeland


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Wo kann man denn den Bericht lesen??


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Carpi!

Guckst du unter Bootsangeln und Kutterangeln.
Da dann MS Langeland / Laboe 06.06.07 - 08.06.07...
:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey leutz wo seid ihr denn heute alle ????
habt wohl zu lange auf dirks bericht gewartet und dann den roman bis heut früh gelesen wat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin carpi 
ganzschön totentanz hier und heute 
greez
andy


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin =)
Joa.... ich bin hier hæftig am arbeiten |bla:

ne ich such eigentlich nur nen supi platz oder ne Strecke, die ich Fr. nacht befische =)

das Problem ist, dass wir zu 2. hier sind aber nur mit 1. Auto und mein Kollege nix vom Angeln wissen will =)) und jez muss ich eben schaun wo ich zu fuss gut hinkomme.. bzw. wieder heimkomme.. aber ich seh schon das wird wieder eine sportliche Meisterleistung:vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Andy,
schöner Bericht gell #6

Moin carpi 

Grüße Liz #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz
jupp da hat er sich wiedermal selbst übertroffen ,der dirki hat echt den beruf verfehlt

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Moin =)
> Joa.... ich bin hier hæftig am arbeiten |bla:
> 
> ne ich such eigentlich nur nen supi platz oder ne Strecke, die ich Fr. nacht befische =)
> ...


 
jau ich hatte auch ein bissel stress aber nu iss ruhiger.
wie siehts aus mit mietwagen oder iss dir das zu teuer da reicht doch irgendwas kleines um mobil zu sein,das würde mich auch ganzschön ankotzen wenn der kollege nich mitangelt.kann er dich nicht wenigstens fahren hinbringen und abholen?
greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Immer diese --NICHT #dANGLER--, kein Verständnis...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
und alle pakete ausgepackt ?
irgendwie iss dieses schei ß netzwerk heute total lahmarschig ich bekomme ja wohl das:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leutz
heut ists wohl überall ein wenig streßig |director:

hätte so ein schöner Tag werden können und nu ..... |znaika: |abgelehn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Immer diese --NICHT #dANGLER--, kein Verständnis...:q


 

jupp iss wie mitten rauchen mußt als raucher vor der kneipe essen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> und alle pakete ausgepackt ?


 
leider noch nicht das wird sich wohl noch ein bischen hinziehen :r

bis später


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Leutz
> heut ists wohl überall ein wenig streßig |director:
> 
> hätte so ein schöner Tag werden können und nu ..... |znaika: |abgelehn


 
wer hat was |abgelehn ohne das einverständnis von uns einzuholen


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau ich hatte auch ein bissel stress aber nu iss ruhiger.
> wie siehts aus mit mietwagen oder iss dir das zu teuer da reicht doch irgendwas kleines um mobil zu sein,das würde mich auch ganzschön ankotzen wenn der kollege nich mitangelt.kann er dich nicht wenigstens fahren hinbringen und abholen?
> greez
> andy


 
Hm ich weiss nich fuer mal eine nacht ne Rute zu schwingen... hinfahn kann er.. aber das is son typischer "Standardmensch" Do-Fr-Sa is party.. hier in Dænemark fangen die ja erst um 12-1 an d.h. also immer bis 5-6-7 uhr morgens und sonst hat der kerl keine Hobbys!#q

Naja ich denke ich werd dann mal ne kueste so schøn die Nacht ueber in Richtung Heimat abfischen =)) ....


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Immer diese --NICHT #dANGLER--, kein Verständnis...:q


 
so siehst mal næmlich aus!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Naja ich denke ich werd dann mal ne kueste so schøn die Nacht ueber in Richtung Heimat abfischen =)) ....


 
dann brauchste wenigstens nich danke sagen hat ja auch was.
soll er mal saufen gehen


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann brauchste wenigstens nich danke sagen hat ja auch was.
> soll er mal saufen gehen


 
Och ich bin immer dankbar ueber irgendwas, was er in verbindung mit Angeln bereit ist zu tun.. ist ein sehr komischer Vogel...

Apropo Vøgel... er hat angst vor Vøgeln =)
Wenn ein Spatz ausm Busch huepft, springt er 2 Meter aufm Buergersteig zurueck:vik:

Is sau lustig!

PS: Das ist kein Læstern sondern Sozialkritik!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Och ich bin immer dankbar ueber irgendwas, was er in verbindung mit Angeln bereit ist zu tun.. ist ein sehr komischer Vogel...
> 
> Apropo Vøgel... er hat angst vor Vøgeln =)
> Wenn ein Spatz ausm Busch huepft, springt er 2 Meter aufm Buergersteig zurueck:vik:
> ...


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

wat iss dat denn fürn heini angst vor vögeln.:q hat er denn auch angst vorm vögeln :q:q:q

ja na schon klar sozialkritik #6


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> wat iss dat denn fürn heini angst vor vögeln.:q hat er den auch angst vorm vögeln :q:q:q
> 
> ja na schon klar sozialkritik #6


 
Ich hoffe fuer ihn dass nicht|uhoh:

Ja... dieses Wørtchen "Sozialkritik" kann einen retten wenn einem einer mit dem AGG dumm kommen will =)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe fuer ihn dass nicht|uhoh:
> 
> Ja... dieses Wørtchen "Sozialkritik" kann einen retten wenn einem einer mit dem AGG dumm kommen will =)


 
jau werd ich mir auch mal merken #6


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

=) und sonst wie is es wetter? hier hats den Morgen geregnet.. fand es allerdings mal recht angenehm nach den letzten Tagen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> =) und sonst wie is es wetter? hier hats den Morgen geregnet.. fand es allerdings mal recht angenehm nach den letzten Tagen!


 
super goiles wetter heute bedeckt etwas kühler und eben mal richtig schöner regen.
aber morgen solls ja wieder heiß werden,also heute ausnutzen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn
wat geht ?


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Komme gerade aus der Schule. Den Tag hätte man sich auch schenken können 
Erstmal die ersten beiden Stunden Kunst, dann war Abi-Streich...Ist immer extrem langweilig, weil unser TOLLER :v Direktor alles verboten hat, Wasser, Rasierschaum, Alk..alles verboten |uhoh: Der Abi Strecih wurde auch auf 2 Stunden begrenzt #q
Naja die erste Stunde sind wir zu Mc Donalds gelaufen :q, in der zweiten haben wir in der Turnhalle nen Fussballspiel Lehrer gegen Schüler gesehen und dann hätten wir noch 20min Unterricht gehabt, sind aber abgehauen....

Da hätte man auch mal schön ausschlafen können |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja so iss das mit den bösen lehrern die konnte ich vor 20 jahren schon nich leiden,alles spaßbremsen .das iss einfach unglaublich kein alk inner schule


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nein Nein so meinte ich das nicht mit "kein Alk in der Schule" :q
Jeder Abiturient, der nach Alkohol gerochen hat, durfte nicht mehr aufs Schulgelände...
...und am Abend des Abschlusstages soll es ja mal vorkommen, dass die Abiturienten das ein oder andere Bierchen verhaften


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nein Nein so meinte ich das nicht mit "kein Alk in der Schule" :q
> Jeder Abiturient, der nach Alkohol gerochen hat, durfte nicht mehr aufs Schulgelände...
> ...und am Abend des Abschlusstages soll es ja mal vorkommen, dass die Abiturienten das ein oder andere Bierchen verhaften


 
ja iss schon klar ich meinete das natürlich auch ironisch
jupp ich hab auch kein bock mehr werd mich mal mit rückenprobleme abmelden|supergri#h

bis denne andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

endlich Mittag!#6|rolleyes
Hier ist heut mega Hektik...
Von allen Seiten wird mer mit Arbeit zugebombt!#q
Endlich kann ich mal bissl lesen und was schreiben...

Hier ist aber auch net die Welt los heute, hä?#c
Gott sei Dank nur noch vier Stunden, dann ist Schicht für heut!
Dann geht's heim, da nur noch essen fassen, in die Wanne ein Erkältungsbad machen und anschließend mit den Kindern in die Falle...


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus der Schule. Den Tag hätte man sich auch schenken können
> Erstmal die ersten beiden Stunden Kunst, dann war Abi-Streich...Ist immer extrem langweilig, weil unser TOLLER :v Direktor alles verboten hat, Wasser, Rasierschaum, Alk..alles verboten |uhoh: Der Abi Strecih wurde auch auf 2 Stunden begrenzt #q
> Naja die erste Stunde sind wir zu Mc Donalds gelaufen :q, in der zweiten haben wir in der Turnhalle nen Fussballspiel Lehrer gegen Schüler gesehen und dann hätten wir noch 20min Unterricht gehabt, sind aber abgehauen....
> 
> Da hätte man auch mal schön ausschlafen können |rolleyes


 
Jaja das mit den Abistreichen wird immer schlimmer... als ich noch in der 5. Klasse war, gabs noch ordentlich schaumkanonen, Bier vom Tranktoranhænger =) und sogar die 5. Klæssler ham was abbekommen :vik:
ganz zu schweigen vom Lehrerrodeo und Kloschuesselrennen der Lehrer =) lol aber ich glaub bei uns im Hunsrueck wird da immer noch recht heftig in der schule gemengt....


----------



## Franky D (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei uns ist das mit den abifeten auch immern noch geil also unser direktor hat fast keine beschränkungen gesetzt soger alk gibt es


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa..
naja høchste Zeit fuer Feierabend!
bis morgen =))
ciao


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

ich habe heute im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen hier, nur gechillt und DVD geschaut.:g

Wetter ist ja wie von mir angesagt :qnicht so dolle#d


----------



## Franky D (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> ich habe heute im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen hier, nur gechillt und DVD geschaut.:g
> 
> Wetter ist ja wie von mir angesagt :qnicht so dolle#d


 
faule socke schon wieder ferien oder wat?


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie zum Teufel kommt ihr ueberhaupt auf Meeresangler Fruehschnack Team?

bzw. was bedeutet Fruehschnack??


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel kommt ihr ueberhaupt auf Meeresangler Fruehschnack Team?
> 
> bzw. was bedeutet Fruehschnack??


 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Liest du mal den ersten Post!!!

Dann geht dir als Elektriker bestimmt ein |licht!

Deshalb |sagnix
Erst mal...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel kommt ihr ueberhaupt auf Meeresangler Fruehschnack Team?
> 
> bzw. was bedeutet Fruehschnack??


 
#t |sagnix :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Zusammen

Und wieder ne nacht vorbei.
war gestern mal wieder auf fischfang bzw besatzfisch für mei kumpel arny fangen .war dat wieder lustich.gefangen haben wir nur ein paar kleine karpfen hatten uns eigendlich mehr erhofft aber egal.dafür haben wir gelacht wie kaputt arni iss mal wieder unfreiwillig baden gegangen:q, dafür hat er einfach ein talent und dem andy iss im warsten sinne des wortes der ar sch geplatzt|uhoh:. bin ins boot gestiegen der kahn  legte mit nur einem bein von mir ab und meine hose krachte , vom hintern bis in die kniehe:q zum glück nich ins wasser gefallen.#6 und mal wieder kein fotoapparat dabei gewesen.#d iss immerwieder lustig mitten arny zu fischen leider ist er fehrnfahrer und ist selten zu hause.
aber was solls morgen hab ich fotomaschine mit :mwir wollen zum nachtangeln durchstarten.:vik:

so denn mal bis nacher
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
mußte doch mal schnell noch wat verfassen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris noch mal schnell einge#u  :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne hier isser wieder, war mal kurz gibben holen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jawoll ohne dampf kein kampf .und heute wieder streßtag inner firma ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jawohl geht gleich los, muß noch schnell zu einem Kollegen was abholen, und dann rin inne Bude und Gas.... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich denk mal für mich wird wieder ruhig wir hätten das auch locker in einer woche geschafft aber so will jede firma ihr geld verdienen mach wohl wieder nur bis mittag danach zum bau bisschen mauern .dann morgen nochmal und der normale alltag beginnt wieder bin ich froh iss irre langweilig da man sich schon zu lange auf dem bau rumtreibt .


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muß los, bis später

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich muß los, bis später
> 
> Gruß Chris




jupp ich auch bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk
hast heute mehr zeit oder biste gleich wieder wech


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Team,

bin heut auch wieder bissl öfter hier!#h
Gott sei Dank hab ich gestern ordentlich was geschafft bekommen...:g
Und heut Nachmittag kriegen wir vom nem Zulieferer von uns ein legger Grillfest organisiert!
Sind alle total gespannt, was die da so herbeikarren!!!#c:q

Vielleicht gibbet ja auch Flaschenbier zum runterspülen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk
> hast heute mehr zeit oder biste gleich wieder wech




:m Bin heut da!!! Und hab Zeit zu schreiben...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Team,
> 
> bin heut auch wieder bissl öfter hier!#h
> Gott sei Dank hab ich gestern ordentlich was geschafft bekommen...:g
> ...


 
flaschenbier iss ja wohl unbedingt notwendig zum grillfleisch |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> flaschenbier iss ja wohl unbedingt notwendig zum grillfleisch |supergri




Seh ich auch so!!!
Bin echt gespannt, ob das was Vernünftiges ist...

Haste dir schon mal überlegt, ob du zum Mopedtreff kommst?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach auch
..tja bei mir wirds heut erst später ruhig, ihr Glücklichen schön entspannen ##


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu sind se wieder wech...#d|rolleyes

Na ja, dann will ich auch noch bissl was tun!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habs mir extra für dich aufgehoben#t

da haben wir doch vorgestern über überhöhte geschwindigkeit gelabert|director:|znaika: und du meintest noch rufe nich den:r .hätte ich es mal nich getan. bin nehmlich von der schulung abgehauen und gemütlich mit 50 durch die 30 zohne.|rolleyes da stand er dann der hüter des gesetzes|znaika: und hat den armen andy am ar-sch bekommen 20 kmh zu schnell#q was soll ich sagen endlich wurde ich auch mal geblitzt:c naja iss halt wie es iss |welcome: im club.

dann fuhr ich in die werkstatt weil bein kraftwagen so bullerte .nächste super botschaft . ich brauche 4 neue reifen beulen auf der lauffläche.#q#q  300 öcken los #d#d#d das war ein toller Dienstag :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nu sind se wieder wech...#d|rolleyes
> 
> Na ja, dann will ich auch noch bissl was tun!:q


 
wie wech wir sind doch hier ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt muß ich mal schnell wech mitten kollegen arbeitsschuhe besorgen bis nacher
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> habs mir extra für dich aufgehoben
> 
> da haben wir doch vorgestern über überhöhte geschwindigkeit gelabert|director:|znaika: und du meintest noch rufe nich den:r .hätte ich es mal nich getan. bin nehmlich von der schulung abgehauen und gemütlich mit 50 durch die 30 zohne.|rolleyes da stand er dann der hüter des gesetzes|znaika: und hat den armen andy am ar-sch bekommen 20 kmh zu schnell#q was soll ich sagen endlich wurde ich auch mal geblitzt:c naja iss halt wie es iss |welcome: im club.
> 
> dann fuhr ich in die werkstatt weil bein kraftwagen so bullerte .nächste super botschaft . ich brauche 4 neue reifen beulen auf der lauffläche.#q#q  300 öcken los #d#d#d das war ein toller Dienstag :v




*Nein!!!*
Das gibt's ja wohl nicht!!!#q
So ne Kagge... Hab eben schon nen Text dazu geschrieben, aber vor lauter Ärger ist das wohl verschütt gegangen!|evil:

Hätt ich doch mein Maul gehalten!
Das ist ja fast schon wie in nem billigen Horrorfilm, wenn einer sagt: "Ich komme gleich wieder!" Man weiß genau, er ist als Nächstes dran!!!#d:r#d

Das Schlimmste ist ja, dass das Geld echt weh tut!

Bei uns ist im Moment auch mehr als Ebbe im Sparstrumpf...
Dann noch diese verf*ckten Bußgelder und und und!
Muß mal wieder bei meiner Mom nen Kredit aufnehmen!
Hoffe, dass ich überhaupt noch kreditwürdig bin...#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> habs mir extra für dich aufgehoben#t
> 
> da haben wir doch vorgestern über überhöhte geschwindigkeit gelabert|director:|znaika: und du meintest noch rufe nich den:r .hätte ich es mal nich getan. bin nehmlich von der schulung abgehauen und gemütlich mit 50 durch die 30 zohne.|rolleyes da stand er dann der hüter des gesetzes|znaika: und hat den armen andy am ar-sch bekommen 20 kmh zu schnell#q was soll ich sagen endlich wurde ich auch mal geblitzt:c naja iss halt wie es iss |welcome: im club.
> 
> dann fuhr ich in die werkstatt weil bein kraftwagen so bullerte .nächste super botschaft . ich brauche 4 neue reifen beulen auf der lauffläche.#q 300 öcken los #d das war ein toller Dienstag :v


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Nein!!!*
> Das gibt's ja wohl nicht!!!#q
> So ne Kagge... Hab eben schon nen Text dazu geschrieben, aber vor lauter Ärger ist das wohl verschütt gegangen!|evil:
> 
> ...


 
|sagnix sonst können wir wegen mangelnder mobilität den MFT-Zu-Fuß-Geh-Thread aufmachen #d


----------



## Liz261280 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
wir kommen dann vom Westerwald hoch gefahren und sammeln euch alle ein... :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |sagnix sonst können wir wegen mangelnder mobilität den MFT-Zu-Fuß-Geh-Thread aufmachen #d




Gott sei Dank ist bei uns ja nur meine Seite mit dem Rasersyndrom befallen!
Liz hält sich im Großen und Ganzen ja an die STVO!!!:q

Mußte ich jetzt sagen!!! (Sie liest ja mit...)

*Guten Morgen, Schneckchen!!!:k#h*


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> wir kommen dann vom Westerwald hoch gefahren und sammeln euch alle ein... :q


 

Moin Liz

das bittet sich natürlich an, aber voll wirds; erst Andy, dann mich + JD, dann noch schnell Fynn eingepackt + das ganze gerödel von 6 Leuten #d aber ihr habt ja bestimmt ne Anhängerkupplung #c |supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haben wir, natürlich auch ein Jet Bag... :q


----------



## Liz261280 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


>



|muahah:
Das mußte nur noch bissl abändern...
Du am Steuer und MFT Bus als Flagge!!!:q


----------



## Liz261280 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habs versucht, muß mich später nochmal dran setzen.... #c


----------



## carpi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> habs mir extra für dich aufgehoben#t
> 
> da haben wir doch vorgestern über überhöhte geschwindigkeit gelabert|director:|znaika: und du meintest noch rufe nich den:r .hätte ich es mal nich getan. bin nehmlich von der schulung abgehauen und gemütlich mit 50 durch die 30 zohne.|rolleyes da stand er dann der hüter des gesetzes|znaika: und hat den armen andy am ar-sch bekommen 20 kmh zu schnell#q was soll ich sagen endlich wurde ich auch mal geblitzt:c naja iss halt wie es iss |welcome: im club.
> 
> dann fuhr ich in die werkstatt weil bein kraftwagen so bullerte .nächste super botschaft . ich brauche 4 neue reifen beulen auf der lauffläche.#q#q 300 öcken los #d#d#d das war ein toller Dienstag :v


 
Geil... so kanns gehn.. aber wie kommen Beulen in deine Reifen??

Ich musst auch letzten Winter Komplett neue Winterreifen  und jez nochmal komplet neue Sommerreifen :c fuern Azubi kein schnæppchen =/


Naja aber nicht verzweifeln!! Wenn garnichts mehr hilft... 
kauf dir maln Fahrrad :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Geil... so kanns gehn.. aber wie kommen Beulen in deine Reifen??
> 
> Ich musst auch letzten Winter Komplett neue Winterreifen und jez nochmal komplet neue Sommerreifen :c fuern Azubi kein schnæppchen =/
> 
> ...


 
die beulen kommen durch verschleiß der reifen dh das meterial wird weich ,und beim abrollen drückt sich das gummi wie es will.

fahrrad |kopfkrat moment hab sogar eins müßte nur mal den staub abschüppen weils solange steht bin auch schon 2x mit gefahren iss quasi nagelneu


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leutchen bin wieder da und wieder wech 
ich mach feierabend für heute .
mein bau wartet noch aufen andy #h

vlt heut abend wenn jemand hier iss.
ansonsten bis morgen#h

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die beulen kommen durch verschleiß der reifen dh das meterial wird weich ,und beim abrollen drückt sich das gummi wie es will.
> 
> fahrrad |kopfkrat moment hab sogar eins müßte nur mal den staub abschüppen weils solange steht bin auch schon 2x mit gefahren iss quasi nagelneu



Genau so sieht's bei mir auch aus!!!:q:q:q
Hab auch ein fast neues Bike auf'm Speicher stehen...
Werd die Tretmühle wohl bald nach unten holen müssen!#t


----------



## carpi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genau so sieht's bei mir auch aus!!!:q:q:q
> Hab auch ein fast neues Bike auf'm Speicher stehen...
> Werd die Tretmühle wohl bald nach unten holen müssen!#t


 
Hier in Dænemark fahren ganz viele mit dem Fahrrad.. ich weiss jetz auch wieso =) Bei denen auf den landstrassen darf man næmlich normalerweise ueberall nur 80km/h  |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Hier in Dænemark fahren ganz viele mit dem Fahrrad.. ich weiss jetz auch wieso =) Bei denen auf den landstrassen darf man næmlich normalerweise ueberall nur 80km/h |supergri


 

...und warum fahren die in Holland alle Fahrad #c ## :vik:


----------



## carpi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und warum fahren die in Holland alle Fahrad #c ## :vik:


Ka. wie schnell darf man denn in Holland fahn?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Ka. wie schnell darf man denn in Holland fahn?


 
man man man Du kannst fragen stellen |kopfkrat keine Ahnung, mit oder ohne grüne Brille :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> man man man Du kannst fragen stellen |kopfkrat keine Ahnung, mit oder ohne grüne Brille :vik:


 
|muahah:


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aaah da hat man mal einen Dienstag frei und kein Kutter fährt wg. Kieler Woche |kopfkrat|uhoh:

Naja dann muss ich mal sehen wann ich an einem Samstag mal rausfahren kann


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hättet ihr bestimmt auch alleine gefunden, aber ist halt ein post mehr auf meinem Konto... :vik:

http://www.anglerboard.de//board/showthread.php?t=103084

Gruß Chris


----------



## carpi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> man man man Du kannst fragen stellen |kopfkrat keine Ahnung, mit oder ohne grüne Brille :vik:


LOL siehste Ich habe herausgefunden....
In Holland darfst du auch nur 80 =)

noch Fragen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> LOL siehste Ich habe herausgefunden....
> In Holland darfst du auch nur 80 =)
> 
> noch Fragen?



Wär auch gefährlich mit Wohnwagen schneller zu fahren...|rolleyes


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> faule socke schon wieder ferien oder wat?




Ferien?

Sowas nennt man mündl. ABI:vik:

Naja erst das Vergnügen, dann die Arbeit..|krach:

So sah das heute bei mir aus, die letzten Fotos für meine absolutes Hassfach Fotographie entwickelt(bis 16.00uhr#d) und damit den letzten Test für dieses Jahr bestanden:q

Ab nächste Woche heisst es denn 3 Wochen lang Praktikum bei R&R:g

Jetzt gleich ans Werk, die Pics einkleben und dann endlich schlafen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Ferien?
> 
> Sowas nennt man mündl. ABI:vik:
> 
> ...



Da kommt etwas Neid auf!!!

Du machst ein Praktikum bei Rute&Rolle???


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da kommt etwas Neid auf!!!
> 
> Du machst ein Praktikum bei Rute&Rolle???




Jo, war meine 2 bewerbung, nachdem ich beim Blinker nicht genommen wurde Ich hoffe, das ich da nicht der 2 Kopiertottel werde, aber was solls ich werde auf jeden fall berichten.


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@JD

sowas hatten wir auch gerade :m Schöne Bilder mit der Lochkamera machen #t|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Leute, mal ne ganz andere Frage:

Ich hab eben in einem anderen Board Bilder von einem nächtlichen Brandungsangeln gesehen.

Schöne Bilder zwar, das hat bestimmt tierisch viel Spaß gemacht und es sind auch schöne Fische gefangen worden!

Nur, jetzt meine Frage...

Ist es normal, dass beim Angeln von der Küste aus, so viele untermaßige Dorsche und Flundern gefangen werden?
Weil in meinen Augen hat so'n kleiner Dorsch kaum Chancen zu überleben!
Da waren ja Fische dabei, die gerade so 15cm hatten!
Erst mal hat der Fisch den Haken bis zum Ar*ch geschluckt und dann wird der ja auch nicht gerade zimperlich eingeholt.
Oder haben die doch ne Chance zu überleben?

Hab ja noch nie vom Strand gefischt, deshalb würd's mich mal interessieren...
Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, dann ist mir ein Nachtangeln am See und das Rausfahren auf die Ostsee doch lieber!


----------



## carpi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi ich fische zwar nicht regelmæssig am Meer.. aber bei uns ist es mal so und mal so.... einmal haben wir ordentliche Groessen und einmal nur mini... letzte Woche war ich mal im Hafen und hab nur 2 minidorsche gefangen =/ seiddem hab ich das hier im mom auch aufgegeben mit watti =) Allerdings hatte ich die Kollegen direkt an der Lipper erwischt.. ich denk die schwimmen noch munter =)



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mal ne ganz andere Frage:
> 
> Ich hab eben in einem anderen Board Bilder von einem nächtlichen Brandungsangeln gesehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk

nicht unbedingt.....
Klar, wenn man jetzt zu dieser Zeit losfährt, wirste ohne Ende untermaßige fangen.
Im Herbst/Winter ist die Durchschnittsgröße jedoch deutlich größer! Da haben dann mal so 80% das Mindestmaß. 

Leider kann man auch nichts pauschales sagen, es gibt Jahre da fängste nur die 50er Knaller und Jahre, da geht nix über 35cm an Haken...

Sicherlich kann man auch nicht alle zurücksetzen, aber relativ viele...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> 
> nicht unbedingt.....
> Klar, wenn man jetzt zu dieser Zeit losfährt, wirste ohne Ende untermaßige fangen.
> ...



so iss das und sehr oft geht überhaupt nichts an den haken.
ich hatte mal ne nacht in weißenhaus da konnten wir mit einbruch der dunkelheit nurnoch mit einer rute fischen, da soviel kleindorsch unter land war das man nurnoch mit rein und raus zu tuen hatte .aber wie gesagt das ist eher selten.wenn  wirklich mal bilder auftauchen wo massen an untermaßigen dorschen gefangen wurden sollte das niemanden abschrecken das ist nicht die normalität da hat man dann mal einen schlechten tag erwischt genauso schlecht als wenn du garnichts fängst.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andy,
shit voll verpennt 

muß jetzt leider los, bist Du später online ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy!
Endlich Freitach...
Um 15 Uhr fällt der Hammer für diese Woche!
Und morgen geht's fein Nachtangeln!!!

Da bin ich ja froh, dass das nicht die Regel ist, mit so vielen Kleinfischen beim Brandungsangeln...
Hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht!
Werd das dann in Dänemark auch mal testen, allerdings mit unseren Feederruten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin andy,
> shit voll verpennt
> 
> muß jetzt leider los, bist Du später online ?



Moin Chris,#h

biste noch rechtzeitig auf die Schaffe gekommen?

Bei mir war's auch knapp...
Vier Minuten vor acht war ich am Platz!|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moisen Dirk

wie 15 Uhr feierabend iss nich 12,30 dann aufen bau und dann bis sonntag zum angeln:vik: 
mit ner feederrute wird das sone sache bei ententeich iss das möglich aber bei wellen wirds ansträngend. mach dir aber deswegen mal keine gedanken der andy hat 6 Brandungsruten und angelt ja nur mit max 2 also iss dafür gesorgt :m du kannst aber auch karpfenruten nehmen wenn du welche hast dat geht auch. so hab ich mal angefangen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin andy,
> shit voll verpennt
> 
> muß jetzt leider los, bist Du später online ?


 

mensch chris wie haste dat denn hinbekommen.das kennt man ja garnich von dir.|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann ist ja rutentechnisch alles geritzt! Werd meine ollen Karpfenkeulen auch mal testweise mitholen...
Da geht schon was!

Leider ist hier nix mit 12.30 FA, die Zeiten sind rum...|uhoh:
Muß noch ein Layout fertig zeichnen und noch von einer Baugruppe an ner Anlage die ganzen Maße aufnehmen und skizzieren... :v
Hoffe, das klappt mit pünktlich Schluß!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mensch chris wie haste dat denn hinbekommen.das kennt man ja garnich von dir.|muahah:



Der wird doch wohl nicht wieder weggeratzt sein...;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der wird doch wohl nicht wieder weggeratzt sein...;+


 
kannste haben :q so mach mal schnell ne 15 mußte eben noch schnell mein abschluß schreiben und nu beginnt endlich wieder das normale leben.

bin gleich wieder hier dann hab ich ein bisschen mehr zeit.

greez
andy


----------



## carpi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaja die Arbeit....die arbeit
Ich bin grade bisschen an unserer Homepage am basteln =)

http://www.extremangler.de.vu :q

is auch ne Art Layoutgestaltung


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Jaja die Arbeit....die arbeit
> Ich bin grade bisschen an unserer Homepage am basteln =)
> 
> http://www.extremangler.de.vu :q
> ...


 

Schöne Site, tolle Bilder!!! #6

Grüße Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Schöne Site, tolle Bilder!!! #6
> 
> Grüße Liz



Yo, schönes Ding!!!:q#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Jaja die Arbeit....die arbeit
> Ich bin grade bisschen an unserer Homepage am basteln =)
> 
> http://www.extremangler.de.vu :q
> ...


 
moin carpi 

super gemacht deine seite #r

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht ma war der chris noch immer nich hier????
der iss doch wohl nich tatsächlich nochmal einge#u oder watt:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sehe den chris :vik::q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mensch chris wie haste dat denn hinbekommen.das kennt man ja garnich von dir.|muahah:


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der wird doch wohl nicht wieder weggeratzt sein...;+


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> sacht ma war der chris noch immer nich hier????
> der iss doch wohl nich tatsächlich nochmal einge#u oder watt:q


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> ich sehe den chris :vik::q


 
Lacht ihr ruhig, dafür hab ich schön ausgeratzt :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Lacht ihr ruhig, dafür hab ich schön ausgeratzt :vik:


 
das nenne ich agument |muahah:#r


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Lacht ihr ruhig, dafür hab ich schön ausgeratzt :vik:



Schnarchratte!!!:q#d

Ich will auch! Weiß schon gar nit mehr, was ausschlafen ist...:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schnarchratte!!!:q#d
> 
> Ich will auch! Weiß schon gar nit mehr, was ausschlafen ist...:c


 
und dieses we iss ja auch nich viel mit schlafen. schön 2x zum nachtansitz.
und sonntag werd ich mal meinen dk bericht starten habs ja nu lange genug vor mir hergeschoben.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Lacht ihr ruhig, dafür hab ich schön ausgeratzt :vik:


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> das nenne ich agument |muahah:#r


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schnarchratte!!!:q#d
> 
> Ich will auch! Weiß schon gar nit mehr, was ausschlafen ist...:c


 
@Dirk
dann mußt Du in Deinem Urlaub weniger richtung Norden streben und gegen 05:30 auf Kuttern rumlungern  :q dann klappt das auch mit dem ausschlafen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> dann mußt Du in Deinem Urlaub weniger richtung Norden streben und gegen 05:30 auf Kuttern rumlungern :q dann klappt das auch mit dem ausschlafen :vik:


 
das wäre zu hart fürn dirk |jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das wäre zu hart fürn dirk |jump:


 
ich glaub auch das wäre nicht nur einfach :c für ihn, dat wäre schon eher 

 :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich glaub auch das wäre nicht nur einfach :c für ihn, dat wäre schon eher
> 
> :vik:




|good:|stolz:

Dann lieber müde und Augenränder!

Will ja auch nicht, dass die von Red Bull pleite machen...
Die leben nämlich von meinem Konsum!:q


----------



## carpi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Schöne Site, tolle Bilder!!! #6
> 
> Grüße Liz


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, schönes Ding!!!:q#6


 



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin carpi
> 
> super gemacht deine seite #r
> 
> ...


 
Danke... habt ihr auch ne HP oder einer von euch?


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel zu ungeduldig um sowas zusammen zu basteln #d
*Aber wie wär s mit einer MFT Site?*


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wär natürlich schon geil!!!:q:g


----------



## carpi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann macht doch eine... ich finde Bilder sind da das allerwichtigste! Homepages ohne Bilder schau ich mir in der Regel garnich erst an! Und geile Bilder habt ihr doch bestimmt jetzt schon genug oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das wär natürlich schon geil!!!:q:g


 
wäre natürlich mal zu überlegen wir sollten dabei aber erstmal beachten das es uns noch nicht lange genug gibt also wär das vlt ne maßnahme fürs nächste jahr .dann sehen wir wie sich alles entwickelt hat.|znaika:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Dann macht doch eine... ich finde Bilder sind da das allerwichtigste! Homepages ohne Bilder schau ich mir in der Regel garnich erst an! Und geile Bilder habt ihr doch bestimmt jetzt schon genug oder?


 
nich nur bilder auch die infos dazu mache den kreis erst rund.
bilder jupp da sind so einige gemacht worden|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn 
schule aus??


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop....Abiturientenentlassung heute


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop....Abiturientenentlassung heute


 
ahh wurdest also heute fristlos gekündigt na dann |schild-g


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ahh wurdest also heute fristlos gekündigt na dann |schild-g




Der gute Fynn hat da glaub ich noch zwei Jahre, nä?|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der gute Fynn hat da glaub ich noch zwei Jahre, nä?|supergri


 
wie jetzt  ? jetzt schau ich garnich mehr durch #c ich denk entlassung|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da werden die Abiturienten feierlich verabschiedet, alle Vip's halten Reden usw, anschließend noch legger Freßchen!
Da ist dann für alle anderen Schüler schulfrei, weil alle Verwandten von den Abgängern in der Schule rumlaufen...

So ähnlich müßte das ablaufen, gelle Fynn?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da werden die Abiturienten feierlich verabschiedet, alle Vip's halten Reden usw, anschließend noch legger Freßchen!
> Da ist dann für alle anderen Schüler schulfrei, weil alle Verwandten von den Abgängern in der Schule rumlaufen...


 

achso sowas gabs bei uns in der DDR nich |supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jawohl Dirk 

...und ich hab noch 3 Jahre :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jawohl Dirk
> 
> ...und ich hab noch 3 Jahre :c


 
dann nehme ich jetzt den |schild-g zurück .soooo bekommste in 3 jahren wieder


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heut Abend werd ich erst mal Tauwürmer suchen, damit morgen der erste Aal verhaftet werden kann!!!

Kann man eigentlich auch Tauwürmer zum Brandungsangeln nehmen? Kombiniert mit nem Wattwurm bestimmt ne Delikatesse für Dorsch...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jawohl Dirk
> 
> ...und ich hab noch 3 Jahre :c


 

 3 Jahre


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch Tauwürmer zum Brandungsangeln nehmen? Kombiniert mit nem Wattwurm bestimmt ne Delikatesse für Dorsch...


 
ääähh die sind jawohl noch ätzender aufzuziehen als Wattis :v watn Scheinkram


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Heut Abend werd ich erst mal Tauwürmer suchen, damit morgen der erste Aal verhaftet werden kann!!!
> 
> Kann man eigentlich auch Tauwürmer zum Brandungsangeln nehmen? Kombiniert mit nem Wattwurm bestimmt ne Delikatesse für Dorsch...


 
manche sagen soll wohl gehen ich habs sebst mehrfach probiert immer negativ kombi mit seeringler oder watti sollte hinhauen aber dann kannste dir das geld für die tauwürmer auch sparen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> 3 Jahre



|muahah: Doch man bedenke die Ferien!!!|supergri

Danach noch bis 27 studieren... ;-))


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tauwürmer in der Brandung sind fürn Arsch |rolleyes Na gut, im Sommer haut sich ein Aal son Ding vielleciht mal weg.
Aber ansonsten kannste das wohl vergessen, außer es kommt irgendein Selbstmörder Butt vorbei 

Jop 3 Jahre noch...und ich bin lange nicht der älteste bei uns in der Klasse #t


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah: Doch man bedenke die Ferien!!!|supergri


 

Stimmt auch wieder, na dann is ja auch nur noch ein knappes Jahr effektiv und dann is schicht  :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Studieren? Niemals! Höchstens beim Bund....


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Studieren? Niemals! Höchstens beim Bund....


 
#6 #6 #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Studieren? Niemals! Höchstens beim Bund....



Das ist echt nicht die schlechteste Alternative!!!

Vor allem haste da von Anfang an gut Asche...#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eben...Wenn man beim Bund bleibt, hat man nebenbei (eigentlich) einen Job auf Lebenszeit....:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Eben...Wenn man beim Bund bleibt, hat man nebenbei (eigentlich) einen Job auf Lebenszeit....:g




Ich glaub auch! 
Im nächsten Leben werd ich bei der Marine anheuern...


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Im nächsten Leben werd ich bei der Marine anheuern...



Das ist mein Plan für dieses Leben :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das ist mein Plan für dieses Leben :q



Dann mach das!!! Du hast's in der Hand...#6|supergri
Jetzt bissl auf'n Hosenboden gesetzt und zur rechten Zeit gelernt, dann hast du es später viel einfacher! 
(hätte ich damals auch mal besser gemacht!!!)|rolleyes#q


----------



## carpi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa joa.. so komm es hilft doch alles nichts mehr! Selbst wenn garnix mehr funktioniert... Pause klappt immer! 

in diesem Sinne..  guden Hunger!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leuts das iss mein letzter eintrag vom schulungsrechner ab montag sehe ich die welt wieder von oben :vik: und bin daduch auch weniger hier dann mal bis abens und morgens in der nächsten zeit.

greez
andy#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal schönen Feierabend der Herr!!!#h

Ich muss noch zwei 1/2 Stündchen. Dann ist auch endlich Wochenende.
Nur hoffe ich ja, dass das Wetter besser wird.
Momentan regnets Bindfäden hier...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> (hätte ich damals auch mal besser gemacht!!!)|rolleyes#q


 
:m:m:m:m wer nichts wird, wird Wirt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :m:m:m:m wer nichts wird, wird Wirt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Stimmt! Fischwirt wär auch was...|supergri


----------



## carpi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann mal schönen Feierabend der Herr!!!#h
> 
> Ich muss noch zwei 1/2 Stündchen. Dann ist auch endlich Wochenende.
> Nur hoffe ich ja, dass das Wetter besser wird.
> Momentan regnets Bindfäden hier...


 
Ich guck auch schon die ganze Zeit auf die Karte
http://www.wetteronline.de/euroakt.htm
da kann man alles sehn.. Radar Blitze Wassertemp. usw.
 =)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

so endlich keine Schule mehr:vik:



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...und ich hab noch 3 Jahre :c



noch 3 jahre?

Dann machen wir ja zusammen ABI#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Haste eine übersprungen?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Haste eine übersprungen?



12 jähriges Abi:r

Das heisst nachmittagsunterricht und mehr lernen in kürzester Zeit..|uhoh:

Aber mit 17 erst in der 10?

Meine sister ist auch 17, aber in der 12


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

12 jähriges Abi #6 |muahah:|sagnix
Bin ganz froh, dass wir das noch nicht haben.

Naja ich bin einmal sitzen geblieben |rolleyes bin aber trotzdem nicht der älteste in der Klasse, und die, die älter sind als ich, sind teilweise noch nie sitzen geblieben...
Deine Sis wird dann jetzt wahrscheinlich irgendwann aber auch 18 oder?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> 12 jähriges Abi #6 |muahah:|sagnix
> Bin ganz froh, dass wir das noch nicht haben.
> 
> Naja ich bin einmal sitzen geblieben |rolleyes bin aber trotzdem nicht der älteste in der Klasse, und die, die älter sind als ich, sind teilweise noch nie sitzen geblieben...
> Deine Sis wird dann jetzt wahrscheinlich irgendwann aber auch 18 oder?




nee die hat wiedeum eine übersprungen..

So ich wollte heute eigentlich mal wieder ans wasser, aber daraus wird wohl weniger, bei dem Regen|krach:


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo seid ihr alle? Alle angeln?`|kopfkrat

Komme gerade vom Wasser zurück, war 2std mit einem Kollegen unterwegs....ein 50er ging bei mir noch zurück und mein Kollege hatte nen 65er, und 2x 50er, ein 50er hat er aber auch zurück gesetzt.
50cm ist bei uns sone Standartgröße...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leutz

endlich wieder baustelle :vik: man bin ich froh.

samstag hatten wir hier in salzwedel ein wenig regen inner halben stunde wurde salzwedel geflutet absolut kein durchkommen mehr alles abgesoffen auf den straßen zwischen 20-35 cm  wasser  keller abgesoffen und so weiter .ich war nur 5km von salzwedel entfernt am arbeiten und da totenstille.meine frau hat angerufen ich soll so schnell wie möglich nach hause fahren der keller ist abgesoffen.ich los alles war am wasser schöppen . meiner war trocken , weil wegen vorsorge ich habe bei mir damals eine 20 cm kante in die tür gemauert ,genau um sowas zu vermeiden.
also hab ich meine angelsachen geschnappt und los zum nachtangeln alle guckten doof und fragten was ich vorhabe.
na was wohl angeln wir haben hochwasser die aale ziehen,sprach ich. |rolleyes also gas und ab mein kumpel arni war schon bei sich am teich in gage fazit der nacht ein wels und 4 aale.|rolleyes  wir sollen öfter hochwasser haben:vik:

so nu einen prima wochenstart an alle.

greez
andy

ps. hab mir gestern noch einen zweitwagen zugelegt.:vik: hol ich irgendwann die woche ab .mal schauen wann ich einen trailer bekomme. freut euch auf die bilder die kommen dann wenn er bei mir steht.  |supergri


----------



## carpi (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin =)
da war ja euer WE recht schøn =) ich hatte mir mit Freitag wohl den schlechtesten tag ausgesucht.....
Allerdings hab ich dann doch das Auto vom Kollegen bekommen:m

Also ich bin dann zu der stelle, die mir der Verkæufer auf der Karte gezeigt hatte... er hatte auch gemeint da muesse man eben etwas zu fuss gehen. Ich bin dann ueber die Duene und ab runter zum Wasser... hab noch gedacht.. man was ein flenner so schlimm war das jetz auch wieder nich =) Hehe aber dann... die Bruehe war braun .... hohe wellen und soviel Blumenzeugs im Wasser dass ich nach jedem Wurf 5min. zum entkrauten gebraut hatte.. dann 1 km links den strand abgegnagen und nach recht abers war ueberall unmøglich.. dann zurueck zum auto.. und als ich den ganzen weg nochmal berg hoch gehn musste wusste ich auch was der Kerl im Geschæft meinte =)) puh... dann an die Hafeneinfahrt.. an die andere stelle die ich mir ausgesucht hatte wo es schnell tief wird! Allerding war es da genauso, weil die ganze oberflæche voll war mit Kraut,.... dann hab ich grad mal nen knalligen Blinker dran gemacht und in die tife Rinne gefischt so konnte ich dannw enigstens noch einen kleinen Dorsch landen|rolleyes
dann bin ich heim schnell mit meiner Angel geduscht und dann doch noch mit dem Kumpel einen drauf gemacht =)
Ansonsten war mein we ganz ok =)


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
wieder ausm Wochenend Koma erwacht?!?
..so schön wieder ne Woche nichtstun ##  und Urlaub planen


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Leude!!!|wavey:

Yo, Chris, das Wochenende war sehr gut! Bissl Nachtangeln und viel Party und Spaß dabei...#6:q:g

Liz hat mit 74cm ihre Aalpremiere gehabt!:q
Ich bin mächtig stolz auf mein Frauchen! Die Gute hat's mittlerweile echt drauf!
(Und das mit dem großen Dorsch klappt auch noch!!!)
Gell Lizchen???:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> wieder ausm Wochenend Koma erwacht?!?
> ..so schön wieder ne Woche nichtstun ##  und Urlaub planen




Wie jetzt? Schon wieder Urlaub???

ICH WILL AUCH!!!

Alle fahr'n weg, nur ich Aff muss schaffen geh'n!|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Schon wieder Urlaub???
> 
> ICH WILL AUCH!!!
> 
> Alle fahr'n weg, nur ich Aff muss schaffen geh'n!|uhoh:


 


nur kein Neid bin doch vom 09.07-27.07 anne Adria :vik: hab mich Gestern erstmal wg. Big Game schlau gemacht  naja ganz schön stolze Preise .... aber was kostet die Welt :vik: €300-500 per Ausfahrt |uhoh: mal sehen an wenn ich mich da ranschmeiße um mal mit raus zu kommen, naja ansonsten ordentlich Party auf Pag in Zrce-Beach :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> (Und das mit dem großen Dorsch klappt auch noch!!!)
> Gell Lizchen???:q


 
Ich würd da nicht zu doll drauf rumtackern, dein Tag wird kommen, da stehst Du dann da und guckst nur wat für Dicke Dinger Liz da zieht...warts ab :q:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nur kein Neid bin doch vom 09.07-27.07 anne Adria :vik: hab mich Gestern erstmal wg. Big Game schlau gemacht  naja ganz schön stolze Preise .... aber was kostet die Welt :vik: €300-500 per Ausfahrt |uhoh: mal sehen an wenn ich mich da ranschmeiße um mal mit raus zu kommen, naja ansonsten ordentlich Party auf Pag in Zrce-Beach :vik:



Klar bin ich neidisch, auf alle, die bald an die Adria fahr'n!!!
(Nee, Quark! Ich gönn's euch, würd halt nur auch gern bissl im Meer planschen!)
Ich werd dafür am 21ten Juli erst mal nen diggen Flachköbber in die Ostsee machen!
Nachdem ich die dänischen Monsterdorsche gelandet habe!!!

Zum Angeln kann mer da ja nur sagen:
Oha!!! Holla die Waldfee...
Dann Ali lieber nix Big Game!!!#d
Hab schon gehört, dass die sich das Fischen ganz schön teuer bezahlen lassen das unten!
Haste mit deiner Maus schon mal durchgehechelt, ob ihr bei uns zwischenlanden wollt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich würd da nicht zu doll drauf rumtackern, dein Tag wird kommen, da stehst Du dann da und guckst nur wat für Dicke Dinger Liz da zieht...warts ab :q:q:q:q



Das hatte ich doch auch schon!!!
Liz hat ja sonst immer die größeren Dorsche gefangen...:q

Es geht ja hier nur um den Megafisch, der ihr ausgestiegen ist!
Wo sie anfangs dachte, das ist ein Hänger...

Damit zieh ich das Mäuschen halt momentan ein bissl auf! Ist aber nicht bös gemeint von mir und das weiß sie ja auch!
Würde mich auch ärgern, so'n Ausstieg!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Liz,

hab dein Männe erstmal in seine Schranken verwiesen 

...soweit kommts noch hier auf der MFT-Geschlechtsführerin rumzuhacken


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich würd da nicht zu doll drauf rumtackern, dein Tag wird kommen, da stehst Du dann da und guckst nur wat für Dicke Dinger Liz da zieht...warts ab :q:q:q:q


 

#6#6#6


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke, richtig soo!
Dass kann ja wohl so nicht weiter gehen |gr:

Grüße aus dem sonnigen WW


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|sagnix

|pftroest:

:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |sagnix
> 
> |pftroest:
> 
> :m


 

wat is dat denn hier nachträglicher edit oder wat? #c


P.S. war doch nur Spaß :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muß mich doch gut halten mit Liz!!!

Will ja noch bissl :l bekommen, bevor mein Schneckchen am Freitag für 2 1/2 Wochen mit den Kindern (ohne mich) in Urlaub fährt...|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Muß mich doch gut halten mit Liz!!!
> 
> Will ja noch bissl :l bekommen, bevor mein Schneckchen am Freitag für 2 1/2 Wochen mit den Kindern (ohne mich) in Urlaub fährt...|supergri


 
|pftroest: 

 

 

dann gibbet ja bald.. 

 

...in Westernforest


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Werde  gleich mal den Fang vom WE zum trocknen aufhängen!
Dann kann der Räucherofen heut abend qualmen... #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> ...heut abend qualmen... #6


 
Du wirst mir immer Sympathischer   :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |pftroest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den ersten Teil überlese ich jetzt hier mal!|gr:

Und zum zweiten Teil, da werd ich eher mal richtig ausschlafen und ein oder zwei Nächte angeln gehen...|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


>



HÄ???

Was will uns dieser Smiley sagen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


>


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> HÄ???
> 
> Was will uns dieser Smiley sagen?


 
..sieht aus wie:legger zusammen rauchen


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..sieht aus wie:legger zusammen rauchen



Das könnte sein & würde mir auch gut gefallen!!!|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..sieht aus wie:legger zusammen rauchen


 

..sieht aus wie*: l*egger zus... 

sollte das heißen aber Mr.Smiley macht aus : und l einfach :l  #t


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..sieht aus wie*: l*egger zus...
> 
> sollte das heißen aber Mr.Smiley macht aus : und l einfach :l  #t



Doofer Mr Smiley!!! |uhoh:

Hab dich aber auch so verstanden...:m

Ich werd heut Abend den Räucherofen ordentlich qualmen lassen!
Und dann meine Zähne in legger Räucheraal schlagen...


----------



## micha_2 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir waren am freitag mit der angelgruppe an'ner elbe.bei 13mann sind ein hecht von 55cm, 2xuntermaßige von ca45cm. 3kleine aale. ich hatte morgens im starken wind und regen ca.5kilo brassen auf made und futterkorb. sonst nichts!!!!! das geht überhaupt nich. hatte abens nen gummiwurm ran u beim ersten wurf nen großen nachläufer, der beim rausheben nur noch welle gemacht hat. konnte nich mal sehn ob hecht oder zander. 
@andy warst du im angelladen? marder soll nen wels an der elbe gefangen haben? der war doch noch nie dort.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> wir waren am freitag mit der angelgruppe an'ner elbe.bei 13mann sind ein hecht von 55cm, 2xuntermaßige von ca45cm. 3kleine aale. ich hatte morgens im starken wind und regen ca.5kilo brassen auf made und futterkorb. sonst nichts!!!!! das geht überhaupt nich. hatte abens nen gummiwurm ran u beim ersten wurf nen großen nachläufer, der beim rausheben nur noch welle gemacht hat. konnte nich mal sehn ob hecht oder zander.
> @andy warst du im angelladen? marder soll nen wels an der elbe gefangen haben? der war doch noch nie dort.



wir hatten auch einen .der liebe nico hat die welse ausser elbe bei arni im teich eingesetzt .nu rate mal wer da stinkend sauer ist . weil da jemand seinen teich mit räubern verseucht.|uhoh: ich frag mich echt ob die leute zu blöd sind ihr gehirn beim besatz einzuschalten. jedes kleinkind weiß was waller für schaden im teich anrichten.warum lassen sie die nich einfach in der elbe ???
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen Andy,
alles klar in SAW?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
hier bin ich doch .mit dir hab ich ja nu garnich gerechnet um diese zeit:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> moinsen Andy,
> alles klar in SAW?



jupp sonne scheint alles bestens hoffendlich bleibt es so


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier iss schon wieder diesig  ich könnt :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> hier bin ich doch .mit dir hab ich ja nu garnich gerechnet um diese zeit:q
> 
> greez
> andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mir mal wann ihr in DK seid? schon vor dem 21.07. und wie lange danach?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hier iss schon wieder diesig  ich könnt :v



naja iss eben noch kein sommer.gestern hatten wir regen ecklig hab bis 21,30 gearbeitet kannst dir ja vorstellen wie ich fertich war .heute wohl das selbe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sag mir mal wann ihr in DK seid? schon vor dem 21.07. und wie lange danach?




21-22 07 nur einen tag und eine nacht


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja iss eben noch kein sommer.gestern hatten wir regen ecklig hab bis 21,30 gearbeitet kannst dir ja vorstellen wie ich fertich war .heute wohl das selbe


 
jau hier iss auch ordentlich rabatz. Urlaubszeit halt, ich komm kaum noch zum schreiben   :q naja heute erstmal nach HH rein und ausliefern :vik: schön rumgurken  ... aber bis 
21:30 #d ich würd ein bischen  :c  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische ich muß los biste morgen früh hier ich bin so ab 5.30 vor ort

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> 21-22 07 nur einen tag und eine nacht


 
achso ich dachte ihr hättet gleich die ganze Woche o.ä. dann hätt ichs vlt. nach Koatien noch zu euch hoch geschafft, schade eigentlich, aber is ja nicht mehr lang bis Langeland, wir müßen unbedingt noch auf die Eltra, ich wollt den Kahn auf jeden Fall vorm DP nochmal testen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische ich muß los biste morgen früh hier ich bin so ab 5.30 vor ort
> 
> greez
> andy


 
OK bis denn

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

ich sitz hier gerade in der r&r redaktion.

Ist echt super hier, aber ich brichte heute abend mal|rolleyes

gruß philipp#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris verpennt 

muß gleich wieder los wird bestimmt wieder ein fett warmer nerviger tag heute. hoffendlich wirds nich so lange würde gerne mein neues auto heute abend abholen,iss nur gagge das ich ein trailer brauche.
na denn wünsch ich euch mal nen angenehmen tach
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na chris verpennt
> 
> muß gleich wieder los wird bestimmt wieder ein fett warmer nerviger tag heute. hoffendlich wirds nich so lange würde gerne mein neues auto heute abend abholen,iss nur gagge das ich ein trailer brauche.
> na denn wünsch ich euch mal nen angenehmen tach
> ...


 

Moin 
jau hab erstmal schön ausge.. |schlafen 
nen Trailer brauchst Du, kommst Du her und hol ab   
aber is vlt. auch ein bischen Weit #d   
Ich wünsch auch einen hübschen nicht allzu heißen Tag #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich sitz hier gerade in der r&r redaktion.
> 
> ...


 

Falls Du auf jmd. triffst der was zu sagen hat, frag mal ob R&R seine Abonenten ärgern will. Hab gerade gekündigt weil beim Zeitunshändler immer Kutter&Küste o.ä. beiliegt im Abo aber nicht..... wieso #c

beim Blinker ists andersherum, also ab jetzt R&R am Kiosk, Blinker im Abo  dabei fällt bestimmt das ein oder andere mal R&R aus; Pech gehabt,selbst Schuld 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen noch jemand da?


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin gerade weg....


----------



## Franky D (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also dann viel spass beim arbeiten und einen angenehmen tag


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers!

Frohes Schaffen... ;-))


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
was ist es denn für ein Auto, dein neues? ;+

Ich habe gestern einen Audi R8 gesehen, der hat extra für uns nochmal Gas gegeben....leck mich :k


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,freitag gehts auf die ostpreußen in heli-town,mal sehen was so geht.
irgendwelche tendenzen in letzter zeite was besser geht?
pilk(farben eventuell)?
beifänger ?
gufi ?
wattis ?

werde  1 tag in krabbenöl gelegte twister(hoffe die nehmen den geruch an) an der doppeljigmontage testen,  einen ohne und einen mit öl.
mal sehen ob ein unterschied zu sehen ist (werden natürlich im wechsel unten und oben angeboten).

wenn ja werd ich bericht erstatten.


----------



## carpi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mojn zusammen! ihr seid ja in letzter Zeit fleissigst am arbeiten =)) wasn  los? :q
Noch eine Woche dann eghts zurueck nach germany =)) 
naja fott ich schaff auch noch bisschen was...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Andy
> was ist es denn für ein Auto, dein neues? ;+



absolute geheimsache.nur soviel der gute iss 35 jahre alt und totaler originalzustand:vik: bei dem typ ist das echt sehr selten.

habs heut leider nicht geschafft ausserdem unwetter im lande.
aber sobald er bei mir ist folgen mal ein paar bildchen

greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Falls Du auf jmd. triffst der was zu sagen hat, frag mal ob R&R seine Abonenten ärgern will. Hab gerade gekündigt weil beim Zeitunshändler immer Kutter&Küste o.ä. beiliegt im Abo aber nicht..... wieso #c
> 
> beim Blinker ists andersherum, also ab jetzt R&R am Kiosk, Blinker im Abo  dabei fällt bestimmt das ein oder andere mal R&R aus; Pech gehabt,selbst Schuld
> 
> Gruß Chris



Das war ne einmalige Sache
Es gibt zur Zeit leider Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Abbonennten, da die Druckfirma bei den Adressen Mist gemacht hat..|krach:


----------



## Franky D (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> absolute geheimsache.nur soviel der gute iss 35 jahre alt und totaler originalzustand:vik: bei dem typ ist das echt sehr selten.
> 
> habs heut leider nicht geschafft ausserdem unwetter im lande.
> aber sobald er bei mir ist folgen mal ein paar bildchen
> ...


 
gibbet für den andy jetzt ein schicken oldtimer?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
ausgeschlafen ????|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Das war ne einmalige Sache
> Es gibt zur Zeit leider Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Abbonennten, da die Druckfirma bei den Adressen Mist gemacht hat..|krach:


 
wat war denn bitte ne einmalige Sache #c das ist jeden 2ten Monat so Scheinbar seit Jahren, die Drucken sogar Leserbriefe in denen sich Abonementen darüber beschweren, ändern tun die das deswegen aber lange noch nicht. #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> ausgeschlafen ????|supergri


 

no, abgebrochen, madam wollte ihre Rücksitzbank umgeklappt haben, nu mußte ich schnell mal mit raus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha chris schon so früh in aufregung|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau aber irgendwie noch |gaehn:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jau aber irgendwie noch |gaehn:



jau geht mir auch so 
ich war schon am forschen nach oldtimerzulassungen ,man iss das ein gedönse mit diesem hin und her ja,na ,ja na schauen wir mal ich glaub ich muß mal zum amt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau geht mir auch so
> ich war schon am forschen nach oldtimerzulassungen ,man iss das ein gedönse mit diesem hin und her ja,na ,ja na schauen wir mal ich glaub ich muß mal zum amt.


 
Du könntest mir ja mal ein paar vorab infos zukommen lassen 

wat hast Du Dir da leggeres zugelegt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische muß ja schonwieder los irgendwie werden die morgenstunden immer kürzer
na denn mal bis denn

grez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du könntest mir ja mal ein paar vorab infos zukommen lassen
> 
> wat hast Du Dir da leggeres zugelegt?



nurnoch ein paar tage geduld unterliegt doch der strengsten geheimhaltung 

so ich muß leider

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#t #t #t dat wird ja immer früher, naja :m

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nurnoch ein paar tage geduld unterliegt doch der strengsten geheimhaltung
> 
> so ich muß leider
> 
> ...


 

..dat gibbet doch nicht, da werd ich hier im Dunkel und auch noch alleine stehen gelassen :c


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt :m

:q.....Golf 1 Cabrio....|kopfkrat#c

Gestern war übrigends son 70jähriger Typ im Fernsehen der absolut heiß auf VW Käfer ist. Einen von '42, ich glaube der erste überhaupt gebaute, fährt er immer noch. Damit will er jetzt zum Nordkap fahren. 24,5ps und absolut top Zustand ohne Rost, erst der zweite Motor (1955), Karosse bissel über 700.000km, usw...
Aber der Typ ist bestimmt genau so'n Original wie sein Wagen :g


----------



## Franky D (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt :m
> 
> :q.....Golf 1 Cabrio....|kopfkrat#c
> 
> ...


 
 hab ich auch gesehen des wer beim Jauch


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> So, so, 35 Jahre alt und im Originalzustand?
> 
> Hoffentlich hat sich der Wagen bissl besser gehalten, als der neue Besitzer!!! #y
> Gut, der Andy ist ja auch noch ne ganze Ecke älter als das Auto! Hat auch bestimmt wesentlich mehr Kilometer drauf...|rolleyes


#t hauerha nu aber... mußt da aber auch dauernd drauf rumtrampeln |motz:  


> An Armen und Beinen ist er schon paar mal neu lackiert worden und wie lange der Motor noch hält, das weiß auch kein Mensch!!! Der rußt nämlich ganz schön!!!


|uhoh: Der neue Lack is gut gelungen und der Motor hört sich eigentlich noch top an, das kannst Du als Süddt. :q garnicht beurteilen, äußerlich vom Meer zerschunden, aber innen wie ne schweizer Uhr :m


> Aber bei guter Schmierung, regelmäßiger Auspuffuntersuchung|supergri und gutem Umgang mit dem empfindlichen Schaltgetriebe, sollten ein paar schöne Jahre noch drin sein!!!


Altes Ferkel  Dat klingt nu aber ein bischen schweinisch :q



> So, und jetzt schnell unterm Schreibtisch verstecken!!!!#h


..ob das noch was bringt #d

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*..schönen Feierabend *


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *..schönen Feierabend *



jo endlich:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da iss er mein neuer alter trabi

bj 72 

http://img78.*ih.us/img78/2755/jd100029pc4.jpg


http://img512.*ih.us/img512/2267/jd100027bw0.jpg

sind zwar ein paar kleinigkeiten zu machen aber das wird während der arbeit und nach der arbeit im restaurierten zustand einen haufen spaß bringen:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt :m
> 
> :q.....Golf 1 Cabrio....|kopfkrat#c
> 
> ...



hab ich auch gesehen 
das golf 1 cabrio kommt noch sobald sich was günstig ergibt ,da such ich schon ne ganze zeit nach,leider fast aussichtslos,und wenn für richtig geld.
greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Neee!! :q #6

Na dann ran an die Arbeit. Wollen dich dann im August in Laboe im Trabbi ankommen sehen!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Neee!! :q #6
> 
> Na dann ran an die Arbeit. Wollen dich dann im August in Laboe im Trabbi ankommen sehen!!!



moin liz
dat werd ich wohl nich schaffen hab leider mein boot noch nich fertich steht inner halle aber sobald dat fertich iss geht der traber rein.:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schaadeee! Dat werden bestimmt einige Stunden Arbeit sein die du da rein stecken kannst... Nicht dass du dann nit mehr ans Wasser kommst #:  |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Schaadeee! Dat werden bestimmt einige Stunden Arbeit sein die du da rein stecken kannst... Nicht dass du dann nit mehr ans Wasser kommst #:  |rolleyes



naja das werd ich gerade noch schaffen.:q den größten teil macht ja eh die werkstatt und der lackierer.:m


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...wenn ich das hier mal kurz anmerken darf....

....hast dir ´n geiles teil geholt....sowas in mintgruen habe ich bei meinen eltern auch noch stehen....geiler 601 de lux....


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

24 ps???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andre
jupp danke nöö 26 ps hat der traber und noch original 6 volt :vik:

da gab es noch den 500 er mit 18ps und den 600er mit 23 ps
greez
andy

achso was ich noch sagen wollte der erste vw polo stammt auch aus der ddr wurde hier leider nicht gebaut da die regierung meinte wir haben genug fahrzeuge und das fahrzeug hat zuviel luxus. und da der liebe staat die deviesen brauchte wurden die pläne an vw verkauft.somit ist ein kleines bisschen trabi auch in der brd gebaut wurden.


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...na dat is doch geil...wollte den von meinem opa haben(69´)...spezial lack....gruenes dach....sonst weissgrau de lux...haben irgendwelche idioten den kofferraum eingetreten...nach der wende....hab aber noch einen geilen niva 89´stehen...das letzte auto vor der wende....48.000 glocken haben meine eltern im feb. noch ausgegeben....im tausch gegen einen trabi kombi schein....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau die trabis werden langsam rar zumindest die alten ab bj 80 kannste alles bekommen darunter wirds langsam eng.


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so sieht es aus....zum glueck, dass ich noch einige landeier in der heimat kenne:q....

....hab gelesen ihr macht mit der nana ne tour....fall´s ich/wir da bin/sind sieht man sich vieleicht....meine frau kommt schliesslich aus augustenborg....."hesteclub"....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> so sieht es aus....zum glueck, dass ich noch einige landeier in der heimat kenne:q....
> 
> ....hab gelesen ihr macht mit der nana ne tour....fall´s ich/wir da bin/sind sieht man sich vieleicht....meine frau kommt schliesslich aus augustenborg....."hesteclub"....



na dann sieh zu und komm hin sind noch ein paar plätze frei.
übrigens mein mai urlaub führt mich jetzt zu 100% in deine richtung weis noch nich genau wohin aber irgendwo zwischen helsingör und kopenhagen können wir ja nochmal genau ablabern.
so muß jetzt zur maloche hilft ja alles nichts bei den vielen teuren hobbys:q

greez
andy


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...na dann maloch mal fuer die vielen hobbies...


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geil Andy :m Das wird bestimmt was....#6


----------



## Liz261280 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Männer`s, nu is es soweit... Endlich Urlaub :vik:

Verabschiede mich dann mal für die nä 2 Wochen.... #h
Haben jetzt ca 10 Std Fahrt vor uns! 
Hoffentlich erwartet uns dort unten schönstes Sommerwetter |kopfkrat

Lasst es euch gut gehen, bis denne. LG Liz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> So Männer`s, nu is es soweit... Endlich Urlaub :vik:
> 
> Verabschiede mich dann mal für die nä 2 Wochen.... #h
> Haben jetzt ca 10 Std Fahrt vor uns!
> ...



#h#h wünsche euch ein paar schöne ferien,fahrt vorsichtig#h#h

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> So Männer`s, nu is es soweit... Endlich Urlaub :vik:
> 
> Verabschiede mich dann mal für die nä 2 Wochen.... #h
> Haben jetzt ca 10 Std Fahrt vor uns!
> ...


 
auch von mir einen schönen Urlaub, ich komm auch bald in die richtung.....nur noch 14 tage :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so da iss er mein neuer alter trabi
> 
> bj 72
> 
> ...


 
..wenn Du den fertig gemacht hast gibbet jawohl erstmal ne kleine Angeltour mit der Renn-Pappe wa? :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Tach, die Herren!|wavey:

So, die sind gut angekommen da unten...
Haben nur 9 Std gebraucht!
Es ist zwar heute bissl am regnen, aber warm dabei!
Gestern war's noch um die 40°!!!|rolleyes|supergri

Ich war heut Nacht bissl angeln.
Drei Störe gefangen und zwei Bisse versiebt!#q
Das werden Aale gewesen sein, (Pose ist erst gewandert, dann kurz gestoppt und dann abgezogen) auf die ich eigentlich aus war! FU*K!!!:r
Wenn's Wetter zuläßt, dann geh ich heut Abend noch mal...


----------



## micha_2 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy, bekommen wir das mit der rolle bis zum 5. hin?


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo ich war auch mal wieder angeln.

Freitag abend für nen Stündchen nochmal twistern, war aber nicht viel. Ein lütter und ein 45er Zander schwimmen wieder. Gestern dann erst Kreisverbandsfeedern, mit 18 Fischen ganze 1900gr gehabt :q ....und die alle aufm Feeder #d
Naja hat dann aber doch mit Abstand noch zum Ersten im Sektor gereicht 

Gestern Abend dann nochmal los auf Zander und Aal. Aale gabs 2, aber Schnürsenkel uuuund endlich mal wieder nen ü70 Zander :vik: 76cm...


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feiner Stachelritter!!!:q

Digges Petri Fynn!!!:m:g:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo ich war auch mal wieder angeln.
> 
> Freitag abend für nen Stündchen nochmal twistern, war aber nicht viel. Ein lütter und ein 45er Zander schwimmen wieder. Gestern dann erst Kreisverbandsfeedern, mit 18 Fischen ganze 1900gr gehabt :q ....und die alle aufm Feeder #d
> Naja hat dann aber doch mit Abstand noch zum Ersten im Sektor gereicht
> ...



alter falter petri ich will auch hab heute meine mittelandkanal karte georderd dann gehts auch endlich wieder auf zander


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach mal Andy...Zander bringen schon Spaß 
Auch wenn sie im Drill Schlappschwänze sind, gerade anner Spinnrute, bringts Spaß :m
:vik:Kurbel-Kurbel-Stopp-!!!TOCK!!!-Anhieb :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn

Petri zu dem hübschen Fisch #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo ich war auch mal wieder angeln.
> 
> Freitag abend für nen Stündchen nochmal twistern, war aber nicht viel. Ein lütter und ein 45er Zander schwimmen wieder. Gestern dann erst Kreisverbandsfeedern, mit 18 Fischen ganze 1900gr gehabt :q ....und die alle aufm Feeder #d
> Naja hat dann aber doch mit Abstand noch zum Ersten im Sektor gereicht
> ...




Geiler zander#6
ich muss auch mal wieder Aalfischen gehen#t

beim zandern an der Elbe heute lief nicht viel.|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Mach mal Andy...Zander bringen schon Spaß
> Auch wenn sie im Drill Schlappschwänze sind, gerade anner Spinnrute, bringts Spaß :m
> :vik:Kurbel-Kurbel-Stopp-!!!TOCK!!!-Anhieb :vik:



jupp bald geht los unser dav bekommt immer nur 10 karten ,ich hab immer eine bekommen irgendwann haben die die karten an irgendwelche heinis abgegeben die gehört haben wie wir da die zander am laufenden band gefangen haben .da war dann schluß mit dav bei mir .jetzt bekomme ich über einen skipper der mittelland verwaltung meine zanderkarten:m somit bin ich wieder im jagdfieber:q nächste woch e hab ich meinen schein und dann gehts endlich wieder auf stachelritter:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers
:vik: :vik: :vik: jetzt noch 10tage arbeiten dann geht es los richtung Adria :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle miteinander!
Eine neue Arbeitswoche hat mal wieder angefangen...#q
Doch das Gute daran ist, wenn die rum ist, dann ist es wieder ne Ecke kürzer, bis zur Nana Tour in Dänemark!:q
Alle arbeiten auf ihren Urlaub hin...
Bei mir ist es zwar wieder nur ein verlängertes Wochenende, aber immerhin!!!:m|rolleyes

@ Chris,
wo genau fahrt ihr eigentlich hin nach Kroatien???

Geht euch eigentlich das Wetter auch so auf die Eier?:r|uhoh:|evil:
Ich glaube echt, dass man den Sommer abhaken kann, wenn das Frühjahr schon so warm war!
Hier ist grad wieder Gewitter, dass die Wände wackeln...

Lisa in Slowenien, von der ich alle schön grüßen soll, hat's da wesentlich besser! Gestern 37°, strahlend blauer Himmel und erst mal keine Wetteränderung!!! :g
Die werden braun wie die Nüßchen wiederkommen und ich bin weiß wie'n Eimer Kalk!!!#q#q#q
Meine mühsam auf der Ostsee erworbene Bräune ist schon wieder fast verschwunden!:c

Ich hab momentan echt nen leichten Lagerkoller!#c
Langweilig und leer alles zu Haus! Das Haus ist still wie'n Grab, kein Kindergeschrei nix!#d
Krass, das einem sowas fehlen kann...
Gestern erst mal Frustaufräumen gemacht und sehr laut Musik gehört! Heute Abend werde ich mit Materialpflege des Angelgerät's beginnen. Das lenkt mich wenigstens bissl ab!|kopfkrat


----------



## carpi (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin =) ich meld mich mal nochmal =)
Heute is mein letzter Arbeitstag in Dänemark... morgen gehts zurueck nach Mitteldeutschland =/ Keine Ahnung ob ich das gut finden soll oder nicht... 
naja.. ich hab auch garkeine Arbeit heute.. und muss nur noch bis 13 Uhr surfen dann war es das für diese Woche und dieses Land =)) Hoffentlich komm ich dieses Jahr nochmal hoch =)) allein schon wegen den Mädels, die ich hier kennen gelernt habe würde es sich lohnen =)))

Joas Wetter ist hier die letzten 2 Wochen auch voll shize...naja ich bastel noch bisschen Homepage...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja etwas gutes bringt das wetter schon, der Aal läuft we bekloppt


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!!!|bla:|rolleyes

Ich will kommendes Wochenende an einen See, wo echte Monsterschlangen drin sein sollen...|supergri

Will mal hoffen, das da was geht!|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Chris,
> wo genau fahrt ihr eigentlich hin nach Kroatien???


 
geplant ist ne Küstentour, nachdem wir letztes Jahr in Pula und umgebung und vorletztes Jahr mittleren süden waren bei Split, Makskar usw. wollen wir uns dieses Jahr die Inseln vornehmen Pag ist unsere erste anlaufstelle, dort gibbet einen genialen Partystrand "das Ibiza Kroatiens" Srzce-Beach :vik: wir wollen ja nun nicht ausschließlich zum Angeln runter sondern eher nen relaxten machen 

Dann noch auf Insel Murter n`büschen Big Game  von Jezera aus vlt. mit Georg Blänich  leider nur wenn mir irgendwo unterwegs noch ein paar tausend Euronen in die Hände fallen.
...da wird sich sicher was machen lassen :m wo es auch unter €600 Tagescharter geht #t #6

...kein festes Ziel, wir bleiben wo es uns gefällt...also direkt nach Murter durch    

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hört sich ja echt gut an...#6|rolleyes:g

So am Strand liegen und Cocktails schlürfen, das wär jetzt auch genau mein Ding!!!

Leg dich besser da unten mit keinem an, laß lieber das Big Game sausen!
Mit kroatischer Mafia ist net zu spaßen!
Ruck zuck ist Chris zu Cevapcici oder serbischem Reisfleisch verarbeitet!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri
Nee, Spaß!!! Da muß es doch auch günstigere Wege geben, auf's tiefe blaue Meer rauszukommen.
Einfach mal mit ein paar Fischern reden oder so...#h|bla:#c:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja echt gut an...#6|rolleyes:g
> 
> So am Strand liegen und Cocktails schlürfen, das wär jetzt auch genau mein Ding!!!
> 
> ...


 
Da wird sich schon was finden, die Fahren ja auch nicht nur mit einer Person raus vlt. kann man ich da irgendwo Einkaufen


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da wird sich schon was finden, die Fahren ja auch nicht nur mit einer Person raus vlt. kann man ich da irgendwo Einkaufen



Ich wünsch dir, dass das klappt!!!

So ein frisch gefangenes Thunfischsteak muß sich ultrageil auf dem Grill machen...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir, dass das klappt!!!
> 
> So ein frisch gefangenes Thunfischsteak muß sich ultrageil auf dem Grill machen...|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Ich will lieber wissen wie sich ein ungefangener Thun im Drill macht :l :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich will lieber wissen wie sich ein ungefangener Thun im Drill macht :l :vik:



Das steht natürlich vor dem legger Essen!!!|rolleyes

Die Tierchen müssen enorme Kräfte haben...

Makrele XXXXL|kopfkrat:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das steht natürlich vor dem legger Essen!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Die Tierchen müssen enorme Kräfte haben...
> 
> Makrele XXXXL|kopfkrat:g


 
noch 13 tage dann geht es los :vik: 
wir wollen Montag direkt durch bis Nord Croatia vlt. auch erstmal Slo aber dann.

Für eine Zwischenstation bei euch auf dem hinweg konnte ich meine Frau leider nicht begeistern, aber für den Rückweg hab ich gleich mal nen Umweg angemeldet, also wenn möglich kleine Visite zw. 24.-27.07.07


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> noch 13 tage dann geht es los :vik:
> wir wollen Montag direkt durch bis Nord Croatia vlt. auch erstmal Slo aber dann.
> 
> Liz, die Kinder und meine Ellies wollen morgen oder übermorgen an's Meer! Heute steht wohl Verwandtenbesuch und Party auf'm Plan...
> ...



Klar! Kein Problem...:m

Das Gästezimmer ist reserviert für euch!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Klar! Kein Problem...:m
> 
> Das Gästezimmer ist reserviert für euch!!!


 

#6 optimal, ich muß mal eben weg, hier steht arbeit ins Haus 
bin später wieder da


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #6 optimal, ich muß mal eben weg, hier steht arbeit ins Haus
> bin später wieder da




Schaff wat, Junge!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schaff wat, Junge!!!:q


 

...so nun bin ich geschafft  gleich gehts nach Hause
:vik: FEIERABERND :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...so nun bin ich geschafft  gleich gehts nach Hause
> :vik: FEIERABERND :vik:



Recht haste!!!|supergri
Bei mir ist auch gleich Schicht im Schacht!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Recht haste!!!|supergri
> Bei mir ist auch gleich Schicht im Schacht!:vik:


 
Ich muß leider, mal wieder, noch nach HH...aber dann is umso entspannter  ##


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich muß leider, mal wieder, noch nach HH...aber dann is umso entspannter  ##


 
Schei*s Mist! 

Ich probier glaube echt mal wieder ohne die ganzen Hilfsmittel zu entspannen...

Wenn das net funzt, dann muss ich mir glaube Gedanken machen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du hast gut!!!#6
> 
> Ich hab zwar auch Entspannungsmaterial, aber von allerübelster Qualität! Ich sach nix weiter, sonst lachst du mich nur aus!!!|uhoh:#t
> 
> Werd wohl nachher mal eher an die Whiskyvorräte gehen...:q:q:q


 
...jaja dat scheint sich wohl rumgesprochen zu haben mit der Quali :vich find das garnicht mehr zum lachen :r

...und ne Budel voll Rum #6 

schönen Feierabend

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu hab ich auch endlich feierabend|rolleyes war mal wieder ein zeisch langer tag schwül wie verrückt nich so richtig sonne aber auch kein regen iss einfach nur zum :v hoffendlich entscheidet sich das wetter mal bald.

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Wetter ist echt fürn Arsch #q Hoffentlich knallts bald mal so richtig, damit erstmal Schluss ist...

War gerade in sonem örtlichen Getränkeladen hier...mal son bissel Aushilfsjobs machen  Sind auch wieder 200€ im Monat :m 
Damit ich mir dann auch nächstes Jahr so schnell wie möglich nen ordentliches Auto holen kann :g

@Dirk u. Chris
habe gerade nen Bericht im Fernsehen, dass die Qualität immer besser werden soll und dat Zeugs dadurch immer gefährlicher wird...|kopfkrat Habe da aber nicht so den Plan von, im Getränkeladen bin ich da viiiel besser aufgehoben :q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk u. Chris
> habe gerade nen Bericht im Fernsehen, dass die Qualität immer besser werden soll und dat Zeugs dadurch immer gefährlicher wird...|kopfkrat Habe da aber nicht so den Plan von, im Getränkeladen bin ich da viiiel besser aufgehoben :q:q


 

leider erzählen die im Fernsehen immer ne Menge unsinn :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
schon wach oder kannste vor vofreude nicht mehr schlafen weils bald nach kroatien geht


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

verdammt zu spät !


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> verdammt zu spät !


wat iss zu spät ???????


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
jau mich hats aus dem Bett geschmissen,Frau mußte heute etwas früher los nu bin ich auch mit ausm Bettchen gefallen


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss zu spät ???????


 
Isch bün zu spät #q :c :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat ja auch was gutes bin ja noch ne halbe stunde hir man sieht sich in letzter zeit ja zu selten|uhoh: die liebe arbeit iss schuld:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Isch bün zu spät #q :c :vik:



für watten |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja endlich mal wieder dem zweck dieses Threads frönen   |bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtich brauchst eigendlich nur morgens gegen 5 hier sein da bin ich meist hier :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> für watten |uhoh:


 
Da ich ja in letzter Zeit immer nicht so wirklich früh dabei bin, wollte ich den ersten Post für Heute... aber der Andy war mal wieder schneller... deswegen _zu spät_

...wat macht der neue Angelwagen ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat macht dat Wetter bei DIr, hier ist das Schweinekalt hab heute Nacht im Wohnzimmer die Fenster aufgelassen, nu sitzt ich hier und frier mir einen wech


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da ich ja in letzter Zeit immer nicht so wirklich früh dabei bin, wollte ich den ersten Post für Heute... aber der Andy war mal wieder schneller... deswegen _zu spät_
> 
> ...wat macht der neue Angelwagen ?



aso :q nur das frühe huhn findet den wurm :q

jupp die rennpappe wartet unter folie auf den arbeitseinsatz komm leider auch net so recht mit dem boot weiter weil ich jeden tag zu lange unterwegs bin . denke mal im winter werd ich beginnen können.bis dahin werd ich mich mit ersatzteilen eindecken so das ich dann alles hab und die restauration schnell über die bühne geht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wat macht dat Wetter bei DIr, hier ist das Schweinekalt hab heute Nacht im Wohnzimmer die Fenster aufgelassen, nu sitzt ich hier und frier mir einen wech



die sonne kommt langsam raus kann natürlich auch trügen iss ja meist morgens so temp liegt bei 11,7 °C hat sich doch ein wenig abgekühlt.naja für mich iss gut


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aso :q nur das frühe huhn findet den wurm :q
> 
> jupp die rennpappe wartet unter folie auf den arbeitseinsatz komm leider auch net so recht mit dem boot weiter weil ich jeden tag zu lange unterwegs bin . denke mal im winter werd ich beginnen können.bis dahin werd ich mich mit ersatzteilen eindecken so das ich dann alles hab und die restauration schnell über die bühne geht


 
wenn Du irgendwas an Teilen brauchst, mußt Du mal herkommen ich hab hier Kiesow direkt um die Ecke, ich weiß nicht ob der Dir was sagt, aber dat is `n Riesen Schrottplatz hier in Norderstedt #6 goiler Laden und meiner Meinung nach stehen da auch `n paar Trabis


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die sonne kommt langsam raus kann natürlich auch trügen iss ja meist morgens so temp liegt bei 11,7 °C hat sich doch ein wenig abgekühlt.naja für mich iss gut


 
Der Post-LKW-Fahrer murmelte Gestern irgendwas von 13graden #q wat soll das #c ich errinner mich schwach..da war doch was.... ach ja irgendwann war doch gerade Sommeranfang |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wenn Du irgendwas an Teilen brauchst, mußt Du mal herkommen ich hab hier Kiesow direkt um die Ecke, ich weiß nicht ob der Dir was sagt, aber dat is `n Riesen Schrottplatz hier in Norderstedt #6 goiler Laden und meiner Meinung nach stehen da auch `n paar Trabis



falls du da mal vorbeikommst ich brauche dringend ne heckklappe für meinen passat 35i in original schwarz. mach meinen jetzt wieder richtig fit mit dem bulli hat sich das erstmal erledigt zumindest für die nächsten 2 jahre .mein werkstattmeister hat mich mal aufgeklärt was son alter t4 an ersatzteilen benötigt und was die kosten nee danke da spare ich doch lieber auf einen vernümpftigen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der Post-LKW-Fahrer murmelte Gestern irgendwas von 13graden #q wat soll das #c ich errinner mich schwach..da war doch was.... ach ja irgendwann war doch gerade Sommeranfang |rolleyes



wie 13 grad am tage :vik: endlich vernümpftiges arbeitswetter:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> falls du da mal vorbeikommst ich brauche dringend ne heckklappe für meinen passat 35i in original schwarz. mach meinen jetzt wieder richtig fit mit dem bulli hat sich das erstmal erledigt zumindest für die nächsten 2 jahre .mein werkstattmeister hat mich mal aufgeklärt was son alter t4 an ersatzteilen benötigt und was die kosten nee danke da spare ich doch lieber auf einen vernümpftigen


 
Gute Entscheidung...ich seh das gerade an meinem Kollega auffe arbeit der hat sich nen olligen 95 Golf 3 gegönnt(hatte ich ja vorher auch) und der ist am Reparieren wie ein Weltmeister, für das Geld was da inzwischen rein ist hätte er echt wat neueres und vor allem weniger anfälligen 4er Golf o.ä. kaufen können.

ich komm da öfter mal vorbei gib mal die Schlüsselnummern bei gelegenheit rüber dann ists einfacher, dann können die in ihren Rechnern nachgucken ob das vorhanden ist #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie 13 grad am tage :vik: endlich vernümpftiges arbeitswetter:q:q:q


 

|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...ich brauche dringend ne heckklappe für meinen passat 35i in original schwarz.


 
..vor allem muß ich wissen was Du ausgeben willst #6 bzw. was dat Ding kosten darf


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung...ich seh das gerade an meinem Kollega auffe arbeit der hat sich nen olligen 95 Golf 3 gegönnt(hatte ich ja vorher auch) und der ist am Reparieren wie ein Weltmeister, für das Geld was da inzwischen rein ist hätte er echt wat neueres und vor allem weniger anfälligen 4er Golf o.ä. kaufen können.
> 
> ich komm da öfter mal vorbei gib mal die Schlüsselnummern bei gelegenheit rüber dann ists einfacher, dann können die in ihren Rechnern nachgucken ob das vorhanden ist #6



welche brauchse denn zu 1,2 oder 3 achso hab die papiere eh nch da liegen mit auto bei docktore, generalüberholung ,neue reifen, achvermessung ,oelwechsel, zündanlage, schaltgestänge ,und was er so noch findet danach gehts zum scheibendok wenn ich ein ordentliches angebot bekomme scheiben tiefschwarz neue spiegel k&n luftfilter und ewentuell neuer auspuff mit legger sound


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..vor allem muß ich wissen was Du ausgeben willst #6 bzw. was dat Ding kosten darf



naja wat soll es kosten keine ahnung was sie kostet iss mir aber ziehmlich wurscht iss auf jedenfall billiger als ne neue  ich denk mal mit 100 werd ich wohl dabei sein .wenn die was haben sehen wir uns ja lass die einfach zurückstellen ich komme dann hoch dann können wir ja zusammen hin.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> welche brauchse denn zu 1,2 oder 3 achso hab die papiere eh nch da liegen mit auto bei docktore, generalüberholung ,neue reifen, achvermessung ,oelwechsel, zündanlage, schaltgestänge ,und was er so noch findet danach gehts zum scheibendok wenn ich ein ordentliches angebot bekomme scheiben tiefschwarz neue spiegel k&n luftfilter und ewentuell neuer auspuff mit legger sound


 
na ich werd mal sehen ob ich da so schon weiterkomme, vlt. kann ich Dir heut Abend schon bescheid sagen...haste nen Airbag sonst hät ich hier noch `n goiles Ledersportlenkrad rumliegen, weiß nicht ob der Adapter vom Golf3 paßt aber wenn Du keinen Airbag im Lenkrad hast son Adapter kostet um die €30

achso Schl.Nr. zu 1 + 2


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ruhig so schnell wie möglich passieren vorher kann ich die scheiben nicht tönen achte bitte darauf das direkt unter der scheibe kein rost ist .das sind die schwachstellen bei den heckklappen


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja wat soll es kosten keine ahnung was sie kostet iss mir aber ziehmlich wurscht iss auf jedenfall billiger als ne neue ich denk mal mit 100 werd ich wohl dabei sein .wenn die was haben sehen wir uns ja lass die einfach zurückstellen ich komme dann hoch dann können wir ja zusammen hin.


 
#6 kriegen wir hin


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann ruhig so schnell wie möglich passieren vorher kann ich die scheiben nicht tönen achte bitte darauf das direkt unter der scheibe kein rost ist .das sind die schwachstellen bei den heckklappen


 
..ähem.. ich hatte auch übelste Rostwucherungen bei meinem alten #d garnicht schön, aber ein bekanntes übel :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee airbag hab ich nich aber iss doch wurscht golf 3 ist baugleich mit 35 i achso meiner iss baujahr 93 das dürfte den reichen da gab es nur diese serie kein 16v!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal bitte das Bj.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee airbag hab ich nich aber iss doch wurscht golf 3 ist baugleich mit 35 i achso meiner iss baujahr 93 das dürfte den reichen da gab es nur diese serie kein 16v!!!


 


MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sach mal bitte das Bj.


 

schon wieder zu spät :q #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier kannst Du auch nach anderen Teilen gucken die Du evlt. brauchst http://www.kiesow.de/teile_shop_2.php


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sach mal bitte das Bj.


steht 1 weiter drüber 93
zeische jetzt muß ich aber flitzen iss ja schon 10 vor halb 
denn mal bis denne bin heut abend hier ansonsten schick mal nesms wenn du im board bist  denke mal das ich gegen 18 uhr zu hause bin
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> steht 1 weiter drüber 93
> zeische jetzt muß ich aber flitzen iss ja schon 10 vor halb
> denn mal bis denne bin heut abend hier ansonsten schick mal nesms wenn du im board bist denke mal das ich gegen 18 uhr zu hause bin
> greez
> andy


 
alles klar #h
bis denn
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris noch am schlafen |rolleyes
du hast gut man iss das ein sturm draussen iss schonwieder herbst oder wat|kopfkrat

hast was wegen der klappe rausbekommen hier is nochmal die farbnummer LA9V

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
ne sorry ich hatte Gestern so einen Streß |splat: dafür is heute genug Zeit. Spätestens heute Abend weiß ich mehr.
Hab mich aber Gesternn morgen erstmal auf die suche gemacht... Heckklappen scheinen mir besonders rar gesät, aber wird schon #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...du hast gut man iss das ein sturm draussen iss schonwieder herbst oder wat|kopfkrat


 
Ey da fällt mir echt garnichts mehr zu ein, heute Nacht ist hier fast das Dach abgehoben, aber ich habs festgehalten :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> ne sorry ich hatte Gestern so einen Streß, dafür is heute genug Zeit. Spätestens heute Abend weiß ich mehr.
> Hab mich aber Gesternn morgen erstmal auf die suche gemacht... Heckklappen scheinen mir besonders rar gesät, aber wird schon



moin 
muß leider los 
jau hast recht man bekommt ab und an mal eine aber dann stimmt die farbe nich oder sie hat beulen.wie das immer so iss
und eeine kaufen wo die farbe nicht stimmt sie dann lacken lassen nee danke dann kann ich mir gleich ne neue holen.
so nu aber los
bis denne andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ey da fällt mir echt garnichts mehr zu ein, heute Nacht ist hier fast das Dach abgehoben, aber ich habs festgehalten :m



hey gib den dachdeckern eine chance |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin
> muß leider los
> jau hast recht man bekommt ab und an mal eine aber dann stimmt die farbe nich oder sie hat beulen.wie das immer so iss
> und eeine kaufen wo die farbe nicht stimmt sie dann lacken lassen nee danke dann kann ich mir gleich ne neue holen.
> ...


 
naja ich hab einen Kollegen der Arbeitet bei VW im Großlager hier in Norderstedt...und einen Lacker gibbet im Freundeskreis auch vlt. ist neu nachher sogar Billiger als Gebraucht, isch gucke :m

Viel Spaß auf Arbeit bei dem Wind #h

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen leutz


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit, mensch hier ist ja heute wieder was los 



@andy
war gerade bei Kiesow..schlechte Nachricht, leider nichts da #d
aber uch bleib dran :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmmh viel Ärger mitm Golf 3 |kopfkrat Son scheiß 

Man geht mir das Wetter aufn Sack...:v nur Regen, Wind und arschkalt #d
Noch 2 1/2 Wochen, dann eeeendlich Ferien :vikann gehts ma wieder auf MeFos...


F.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

So bin wieder da :q

Das Wetter ist echt total ätzend... 
Montag hatte ich noch 40Grad und jetzt das...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, mensch hier ist ja heute wieder was los
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin chris
war auch mal schnell beim schrotti genauso negativ wo ich gefragt habe nach passat heckklappe hat er mich angesehen als ob ich vom mond komme ich bekomme ja wohl das :v gibbet doch net keine vw teile und das im land des volkswagens#d naja morgen werd ich mal das telefon vergewaltigen 
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy!

Yau, VW Teile sind echt gefragt!:q

Sind auch die einzigen Kisten, die mit dem Alter noch vernünftig fahren!:m

Ich werd jetzn fein ins Kino, mir den neuen Stirb Langsam angucken...

Wenn die Liz im Urlaub ihren Spaß hat, dann muß ich ja noch lang net zu Haus hocken!!!|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> war auch mal schnell beim schrotti genauso negativ wo ich gefragt habe nach passat heckklappe hat er mich angesehen als ob ich vom mond komme ich bekomme ja wohl das :v gibbet doch net keine vw teile und das im land des volkswagens#d naja morgen werd ich mal das telefon vergewaltigen
> greez
> andy


 
schade eigentlich..aber...ich war gerade bei meinem Kollega er nimmt €180 fürs umlacken inkl. Rostentfernung (ist nichts zu finden was ohne Rost auskommt  )

naja hab in irgendeinem VW Forum diverse (ganze 2Stk.)Heckklappen gefunden, guck ich nachher oder morgen  früh nochmal...

naja bis denn erstmal
Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> war auch mal schnell beim schrotti genauso negativ wo ich gefragt habe nach passat heckklappe hat er mich angesehen als ob ich vom mond komme ich bekomme ja wohl das :v gibbet doch net keine vw teile und das im land des volkswagens#d naja morgen werd ich mal das telefon vergewaltigen
> greez
> andy


 
Andy im Westerwald bei Dirk in der nähe gibbet da doch die Schrottbrüder die Ludolfs oder wie die noch mal heisen versuch es doch mal bei den vielleich hben die ja wat


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Andy im Westerwald bei Dirk in der nähe gibbet da doch die Schrottbrüder die Ludolfs oder wie die noch mal heisen versuch es doch mal bei den vielleich hben die ja wat



:q:q:q
Die Frage ist nur, wie heil der Lack beim Haufenprinzip bleibt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Die Frage ist nur, wie heil der Lack beim Haufenprinzip bleibt :q



da haste wohl recht ,wenns nich zu tief wird gehts mit polieren :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Die Frage ist nur, wie heil der Lack beim Haufenprinzip bleibt :q


 
:m :m :m :m:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
man bist spät drann ich muß gleich los|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich geh auch gleich wieder |schlaf: bin völlig durch.... die *Ludolfs* warum bin ich nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich geh auch gleich wieder |schlaf: bin völlig durch.... die *Ludolfs* warum bin ich nicht drauf gekommen




gibbet da ne seite ????


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gibbet da ne seite ????


 
wegen |schlaf: oder wegen der Luolfs? fürs |schlaf: tausende, aber die Ludis |kopfkrat nichts zu finden auf dir schnelle


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wegen |schlaf: oder wegen der Luolfs? fürs |schlaf: tausende, aber die Ludis |kopfkrat nichts zu finden auf dir schnelle



jupp die ludis naja werd mich heut abend mal auf die suche machen falls die seite an deiner seite vorbeikommt kannst ja mal nen link senden:q

so muß mal wieder los noch 2 tage dann ist ausspannen angesagt|supergri nichts werd ich tun am we
so bis denne 
greez andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp die ludis naja werd mich heut abend mal auf die suche machen falls die seite an deiner seite vorbeikommt kannst ja mal nen link senden:q
> 
> so muß mal wieder los noch 2 tage dann ist ausspannen angesagt|supergri nichts werd ich tun am we
> so bis denne
> greez andy


 
Ich ruf da nachher direkt mal an #6... naja erstmal `n schönen Arbeitstach
Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.ludolfs.de/    bitteschön andy da hast du die seite von den Ludolfs


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

berichte mal ob die am Tele so sind, wie auch im TV :q

Demnach sollte Günther am Tele nur "Ludolf" sagen und dann kannste reden ohne Ende, ohne 'ne Antwort zu bekommen :q bis irgendwann "kleinen Moment" kommt....#6:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..hab da gerade mal angerufen..naja so wie im TV ist das aber nicht ganz, hab seinen Namen leider nicht verstanden, aber eigentlich von der Stimme her der Günter, hat zwar nen moment gedauert ("kleinen moment")bis er die Botschaft an Peter übermitteln  ) konnte  und Peter ist kurz eingenickt hab ich das Gefühl....Peter...Peter..|gaehn: nicht 92'er; 93'er..................Peter?..... |director: Peeeetäääär ...jo..ne leider z.Zt nicht am Lager...  ..... hmmm ok danke tschüß ...watn goiles Ding |muahah:

@Fynn 
tatsache..... "Ludolf" ..... "kleinen moment"...... "Peter ham wir..." ..... "z.Zt nicht am Lager" .... "und tschüß"     Dat wars


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hab da gerade mal angerufen..naja so wie im TV ist das aber nicht ganz, hab seinen Namen leider nicht verstanden, aber eigentlich von der Stimme her der Günter, hat zwar nen moment gedauert ("kleinen moment")bis er die Botschaft an Peter übermitteln  ) konnte  und Peter ist kurz eingenickt hab ich das Gefühl....Peter...Peter..|gaehn: nicht 92'er; 93'er..................Peter?..... |director: Peeeetäääär ...jo..ne leider z.Zt nicht am Lager...  ..... hmmm ok danke tschüß ...watn goiles Ding |muahah:
> 
> @Fynn
> tatsache..... "Ludolf" ..... "kleinen moment"...... "Peter ham wir..." ..... "z.Zt nicht am Lager" .... "und tschüß"     Dat wars



Ist ja geil :m#6 

....Peter nickt auch inner Sendung jedes mal ein, wenn er sich auf seinen komischen Stuhl setzt.....


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
....endlich Freitag wa? ...1 Woche noch dann laß ich mir 3Wochen die Sonne auffen Pelz braten :vik:

Hoffentlich ist dann das Shize-Wetter nicht nach dort unten gezogen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik:so wie die dinge manchmal laufen:vik:
heckklappe gefunden !!!!!! iss ein rohling aber was kostet die welt :q durch zufall hab ich mich an jemanden errinnert der mal mit mir am thresen stand war neganzschöne wühlerei die nummer zu bekommen hat aber zu guterletzt geklappt#6 seine worte hey andy klar hab ich noch irgendwo heklappe stehn ruf mich mal morgen um die zeit nochmal an. und ich denk mal du willst kein vw zeichen und scheibenwischer muß weg .:q so und der spaß kostet mir schlappe 50 euro :q inkl. lackierung :q da er rein zufällig ja lacker in einem renovierten autohaus ist:vik:
und was sacht mir das geh ab und an mal inne kneipe da findet man nich nur bier und schluck:q

der höhepunkt ist das meine scheiben bei einem deutschland weit verbreitetem unternehmen getöhnt werden auch da brachten mir beziehungen einen preis von 180 eus:q statt 315:q ein das sind mal schnell 5 scheiben und die frontscheibe mit sonnenschutz:vik::vik::vik: inkl. einkleben der heckscheibe:q:q:q

dank euch alle für eure bemühungen iss wirklich echt sau schwer ne klappe für diesen passat zu bekommen.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erster moin chris:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> ....endlich Freitag wa? ...1 Woche noch dann laß ich mir 3Wochen die Sonne auffen Pelz braten :vik:
> 
> Hoffentlich ist dann das Shize-Wetter nicht nach dort unten gezogen



|uhoh: ups doch nich erster :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat hört sich doch gut an und ein anständiger Preis ist das auch #6, was der eine bei boey wollte war auch echt Wucher im vergleich zu diesem Preis 
...meinst Du Du könntest mir auch sonne günstige Scheibentönung vermitteln?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |uhoh: ups doch nich erster :q


hey chris du weist doch wenn engel reisen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |uhoh: ups doch nich erster :q


 

ich hab mich extra früh ausm Bett geschält, bin ja so aufgeregt  
heute will ich los und beim Angeldealer, little Big Game einkauf machen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat hört sich doch gut an und ein anständiger Preis ist das auch #6, was der eine bei boey wollte war auch echt Wucher im vergleich zu diesem Preis
> ...meinst Du Du könntest mir auch sonne günstige Scheibentönung vermitteln?



ich sach dir heut abend mal den preis . wat issen dat fürn golf?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich hab mich extra früh ausm Bett geschält, bin ja so aufgeregt
> heute will ich los und beim Angeldealer, little Big Game einkauf machen



oh oh dat wird teuer:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich sach dir heut abend mal den preis . wat issen dat fürn golf?


 
Golf V :l ich will entweder sonne Chrom Abdunklung oder Tiefschwarz #6

dat beste ist aber immernoch die Scheiben auszubauen und _Fluten_ zu lassen, dabei darf die Frontscheibe auch bis 10% verdunkelt werden, nicht nur son komische Rallystreifen, wat echt totale Finsternis im Wagen erzeugt :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh oh dat wird teuer:q


 
das is mal sicher :q naja eigentlich will ich das im Rahmen halten, weil dort bei ner Anständigen Ausfahrt sowieso nur mit Leihgerät gefischt wird #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Golf V :l ich will entweder sonne Chrom Abdunklung oder Tiefschwarz #6
> 
> dat beste ist aber immernoch die Scheiben auszubauen und _Fluten_ zu lassen, dabei darf die Frontscheibe auch bis 10% verdunkelt werden, nicht nur son komische Rallystreifen, wat echt totale Finsternis im Wagen erzeugt :vik: :vik: :vik:



allet klar werd mal sehen was sich da machen lässt. meiner wird tiefschwarz mit 3% lichteinfall


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> allet klar werd mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.


 
Ich war deswegen neulich bei VW die nehmen hier €250 für den Spaß egal welche Farbe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal was war das fürn lenkrad was du da noch hast _durchmesser?


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> tiefschwarz mit 3% lichteinfall


 
...an allen Scheiben?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich war deswegen neulich bei VW die nehmen hier €250 für den Spaß egal welche Farbe



na da kommen wir aber locker unner inkl.kaffee und auto rollt nach ner stunde wieder aus der halle


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal was war das fürn lenkrad was du da noch hast _durchmesser?


 

|muahah: Blut geleckt? ich glaub dat is n 28er, ich komm gleich mal mitm Foto rüber #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...an allen Scheiben?



an alle 5 scheiben hinten jaaaa ich hab doch insgesamt 8 scheiben :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |muahah: Blut geleckt? ich glaub dat is n 28er, ich komm gleich mal mitm Foto rüber #6



iss zu klein ! 32 wäre super hab doch ein variant


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische ich muß wiedermal los 
denn mal bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier das spart mir das Foto, is wohl auch ein 30er (is ja nun auch schon 1Jahr nicht mehr in meinen Händen) 

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/1888/rdi107230hs6.th.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss zu klein ! 32 wäre super hab doch ein variant


 
unsinn dat is optimal, ich hatte auch nen Variant, dat macht richtig Laune #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> unsinn dat is optimal, ich hatte auch nen Variant, dat macht richtig Laune #6


wenns ein 30iger iss verhandeln wir heut abend mal.
ich muß jetzt.
bis denne andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenns ein 30iger iss verhandeln wir heut abend mal.
> ich muß jetzt.
> bis denne andy


 
:vik: :vik: noch nen büschen Urlaubsgeld fürn Chris :l immer doch #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Bei der Boardiekuttertour sind noch einige Plätze frei,
ist das nicht was für das Frühschnackteam?


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Bei der Boardiekuttertour sind noch einige Plätze frei,
> ist das nicht was für das Frühschnackteam?


 


 :c 

 1x im Jahr muß ich am Wochenende arbeiten...... ausgerechnet am 05.08. ist dieses WE :v 

 vlt. nächstes Jahr :c

zum Glück sind wir ne Woche später für 3tage auf der Langeland, wie sieht es denn da bei Dir aus? hättest Du Bock, wir haben auch noch 2 Plätze frei #c


----------



## Franky D (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Bei der Boardiekuttertour sind noch einige Plätze frei,
> ist das nicht was für das Frühschnackteam?


 
Da bin ich sowieso anwesend also ein paar vertreter haben wir ja


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Bei der Boardiekuttertour sind noch einige Plätze frei,
> ist das nicht was für das Frühschnackteam?



Zu weit...sonst wäre ich evtl. dabei.
Aber der Kutter fährt ja vom hinterletzten Ende Deutschlands :g|rolleyes

@Andy
dann muss er aber auch noch bissel tiefer und 'n paar nette Felgen rauf |rolleyes:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Andy
> dann muss er aber auch noch bissel tiefer und 'n paar nette Felgen rauf |rolleyes:m



tiefer iss nich der iss tief genug und nette felgen hat er schon ewig von bbs :q


----------



## micha_2 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy wie siehts aus für meinen? Auch paar schwarze scheiben?


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast den schon tiefer gelegt oder meinste ders original tief genug? #c
BBS Felgen sind immer gut :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat ist den hier los? Alle am Wasser gewesen das WE, oder Schreibblockade #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
schlecht wetter |gr: nu muß ich bad tapezieren |gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> hast den schon tiefer gelegt oder meinste ders original tief genug? #c
> BBS Felgen sind immer gut :g



das original iss tief genug sonnst komm ich garnich mehr ans wasser


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy, Moinsen Jörn!|wavey:

Ganz schönes Kackwetter draußen, wa???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy, Moinsen Jörn!|wavey:
> 
> Ganz schönes Kackwetter draußen, wa???



moin dirk
naja der sommer wird ja hoffendlich noch kommen:g
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur noch 19 Tage und der Rest von heute...
Dann geht's nach Dänemark auf die Nana!:q

Jetzt schon freu drauf!!! :vik:

Hoffentlich hört der Regen bis dahin auf?#c

Ich weiß ja schon gar net mehr, wie die Sonne aussieht!|kopfkrat
War das net so'n gelber leuchtender Ball, der wärmend vom Himmel gestrahlt hat???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur noch 19 Tage und der Rest von heute...
> Dann geht's nach Dänemark auf die Nana!:q
> 
> Jetzt schon freu drauf!!! :vik:
> ...



alles wird gut wenn wir unterwegs sind haben wir das beste wetter:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles wird gut wenn wir unterwegs sind haben wir das beste wetter:vik:



Yau, wenn Engel reisen und so nen Kram!!!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yau, wenn Engel reisen und so nen Kram!!!:q:q:q



richtich angelkram :q

wie issbei liz das wetter bestimmt sonnig wa?


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich angelkram :q
> 
> wie issbei liz das wetter bestimmt sonnig wa?




Die haben bestes Wetter da unten!:g

Abend's ab und an ein Gewitter, aber sonst schön Sonne!!!

Die Kinder wären schon braun wie die Nüßchen im Herbst!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers 
@Andy 
hättest Dich ja auch ma 2 min früher ausm Bett machen können |krach:

@Dirk
da unten (Slo)ist z.Zt. ja Bombenwetter, aber warte ab in einer Woche wenn Chris auf dem Weg ist wirds da unten Hageln und Regnen wie es sonst nur in D der Fall ist


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schnell nochmal die Bilder vom Lenkrad...

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/4168/lenkrad005ry7.th.jpg http://img240.*ih.us/img240/7041/lenkrad004di6.th.jpg

Die Speiche hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren, ansonsten ist dat Ding top...

hier nochmal kurz Sa Nacht, nach ner 3/4 Flasche Absinth...
http://img240.*ih.us/img240/9313/lenkrad001ir8.th.jpg

totaler Filmriss ab ca 21:30...Teufelszeug...


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy 
sag mal hat der 35i die gleichen Seitenblinker wie Golf3, ich hab da auch noch `n paar graue Blinkis 
http://img295.*ih.us/img295/7181/lenkrad008no8.th.jpg

und sonne Vorderblinker, nie verbaut weil für Fahrzeug mit Serien-Nebels

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/425/lenkrad007zs0.th.jpg

und noch allen möglichen shize der so mitkommt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der Chris hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren, ansonsten ist dat Ding top...
> 
> hier nochmal kurz Sa Nacht, nach ner 3/4 Flasche Absinth...
> http://img240.*ih.us/img240/9313/lenkrad001ir8.th.jpg
> ...




|muahah:|muahah:|bigeyes|muahah:|muahah:

Das ist ja echt ein spektakuläres Bild!!!

Da hat sich der Gute ja feinstens weggeschädelt!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris;1659879
 
@Dirk
da unten (Slo)ist z.Zt. ja Bombenwetter schrieb:


> Chris, ihr wollt doch auch mim Wohnmobil da runter?
> 
> Liz ist nämlich auf nem absolut genialen Campingplatz gelandet!
> Muß supersauber sein und auch echt gute Preise, sowie nen schönen Strand haben!
> ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Chris, ihr wollt doch auch mim Wohnmobil da runter?
> 
> Jawohl
> 
> ...


Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nein, die sind momentan in Kroatien! Allerdings nicht weit weg von der Grenze nach SLO!
Bis Dubrovnik (bestimmt falsch geschrieben) ist es von da wohl nur ne halbe Stunde Fahrt...
Hab halt gedacht, das wär ne gute Station für euch, um nen Tag oder zwei Rast zu machen!
Aber wenn der Herr halt gleich durch nach Murter will.#c:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bis Dubrovnik (bestimmt falsch geschrieben) ist es von da wohl nur ne halbe Stunde Fahrt...


 

nur ne halbe stunde bis Dubrovnik (richtig geschrieben) dann sind die ja in Süd Kroatien. Dubro ist ganz weit unten :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Andy
> sag mal hat der 35i die gleichen Seitenblinker wie Golf3, ich hab da auch noch `n paar graue Blinkis
> http://img295.*ih.us/img295/7181/lenkrad008no8.th.jpg
> 
> ...



die seitenblinker sind zu hell kommen schwarze rein und die anderen sind nicht passig#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die seitenblinker sind zu hell kommen schwarze rein und die anderen sind nicht passig#c


 
hätt' ja sein können :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nur ne halbe stunde bis Dubrovnik (richtig geschrieben) dann sind die ja in Süd Kroatien. Dubro ist ganz weit unten :vik:




Junge Junge!#d Geografie ist nicht meine Baustelle!!!#t

Liz hat mir geschrieben, dass sie nicht weit weg sind vom Slovenischen Portoros. Es wäre aber auch von da nicht weit (ne halbe Stunde) nach Dubrovnik...#c
Ich geh jetzt erst mal ins Google Earth, mir das ganze Schauspiel mal betrachten!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Junge Junge!#d Geografie ist nicht meine Baustelle!!!#t
> 
> Liz hat mir geschrieben, dass sie nicht weit weg sind vom Slovenischen Portoros. Es wäre aber auch von da nicht weit (ne halbe Stunde) nach Dubrovnik...#c
> Ich geh jetzt erst mal ins Google Earth, mir das ganze Schauspiel mal betrachten!|rolleyes


 
 so is dat mit den Weibern #d#d#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fast hätte ich doch noch mit euch nach DK kommen können, aber (leider) haben wir uns wieder eingekriegt


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> so is dat mit den Weibern #d#d#d




Aaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!#q#q#q

Asche auf mein Haupt!!!

Die sind nicht in der Nähe von Dubro, sondern in der Nähe von Rovinj und Pula!!!:q

Ist ungefähr so, als wenn ich Hamburg in die Nähe von Berlin gelegt hätte...#t

Na ja, ich finde, die Städte sind eh alle zu weit voneinander weg! Vielleicht könnte das mal jemand ändern???|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Fast hätte ich doch noch mit euch nach DK kommen können, aber (leider) haben wir uns wieder eingekriegt




Wie??? Ihr habt jawohl nicht sooooo gelacht über meinen klitzekleinen Vertuer über die kroatische Geografie!!!:r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hätt' ja sein können :m



ja nee gut gemein aber soll doch alles schwarz :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau wir waren letztes Jahr auch in Pula :vik:

genial da, wir waren auf sonnem Luxus-Campingplatz 3 Schwimmbecken,eigener Strand (naja wie es halt in Kroatien ist mit Kies), diverse Restaurants auf dem Gelände, einfach nur genial + 2Tage kompletter Wasser Ausfall weil weiter oben ne Hauptleitung geplatzt war; an einem Kroatischen-Feiertag 
das war nicht so schön 

... http://www.bivillage.com/


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Jau wir waren letztes Jahr auch in Pula :vik:
> 
> genial da, wir waren auf sonnem Luxus-Campingplatz 3 Schwimmbecken,eigener Strand (naja wie es halt in Kroatien ist mit Kies), diverse Restaurants auf dem Gelände, einfach nur genial + 2Tage kompletter Wasser Ausfall weil weiter oben ne Hauptleitung geplatzt war; an einem Kroatischen-Feiertag
> das war nicht so schön
> ...




Treffer!!! Genau da sind die auch!!! Vier Sterne Camping Platz, mit Schwimmbeckenanlage (für die Kurzen Piratenschiff oder so ähnlich) und eigener Strand...

Das mit dem Wasserausfall war bestimmt nicht so schön, das glaub ich dir!


Schade, der Link funzt hier im Büro net... 8-((


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat nu hat heut alles verschlafen #c|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mensch hab ein schickes angebot von t-online im briefkasten gehabt. wechsel von call & surf comfort auf call & Surf comfort plus zum gleichen preis allerdings mit 16000 kbit/s statt wie bis jetzt 6000 das iss doch mal was :vik: was iss los bei der t-com soviel service bin ich doch garnich gewohnt :q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Fast hätte ich doch noch mit euch nach DK kommen können, aber (leider) haben wir uns wieder eingekriegt



( Leider ) |kopfkrat#c |muahah: der war hart :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat nu hat heut alles verschlafen #c|wavey:


 
Ätzend viel zu tun gewesen heute #q  bin morgen ab 7uhr hier, muß mal ein bischen |schlaf:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris und dirk
wat geht bei uns iss wieder regen halt so wie es nun mal im herbst ist|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Yau, hier auch feinster Regen!!! #q#c

Frühjahr ist wohl mittlerweile unser Sommer
und
unser Sommer ist wohl zum Herbst geworden...|kopfkrat;+

Irgendwas ist wohl aus der Gleichung rausgekürzt worden!!!

Ah, stimmt, der Winter ist verschwunden...|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Yau, hier auch feinster Regen!!! #q#c
> 
> ...



und was sagt uns dat inner brandung das ganze jahr krabben :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Säch mal Onkel Andy,

weißt du ne gute Ostsee GuFi Rute für mein Lizchen???
Die Gute ist nämlich letztes Mal auf den Geschmack gekommen und hat sich dann als meine Rute geschnappt!|rolleyes
Nu hab ich mir aber die Sportex geleistet und will auch weiter damit fischen!!!  Das ist Vadder's Angel!!!
Also such ich jetzt für mein Frauchen ne ähnlich harte Rute, die aber preislich nicht ganz soooo einen Krater reißt...#t|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Säch mal Onkel Andy,
> 
> weißt du ne gute Ostsee GuFi Rute für mein Lizchen???
> Die Gute ist nämlich letztes Mal auf den Geschmack gekommen und hat sich dann als meine Rute geschnappt!|rolleyes
> ...



nimm ne black star damit biste in allen bereichen abgedeckt kostet zwar ein paar panunzels aber die sind wirklich genial frag fynn der hat auch eine und ist genauso begeistert wie ich.meine nächste wird auch auf jeden fall wieder eine sein sobald ich eine brauch.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und was sagt uns dat inner brandung das ganze jahr krabben :v



Vielleicht sollten wir in's Krabbengeschäft einsteigen...|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir in's Krabbengeschäft einsteigen...|gr:



neeeeeeee ick will platttttten |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nimm ne black star damit biste in allen bereichen abgedeckt kostet zwar ein paar panunzels aber die sind wirklich genial frag fynn der hat auch eine und ist genauso begeistert wie ich.meine nächste wird auch auf jeden fall wieder eine sein sobald ich eine brauch.#6



Ist die Black Star nicht ein bissl weich von der Spitze her???

Die Sportex ist ja ein sauhartes Stück!
Aber, du spürst halt das Auftreffen des Jigkopfes optimal...:k:k:k


----------



## djoerni (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
quantum seajigger unlimited. habe ich auch! ist nen ganz schön harter besen! könnte ich dir recht günstig besorgen! |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist die Black Star nicht ein bissl weich von der Spitze her???
> 
> Die Sportex ist ja ein sauhartes Stück!
> Aber, du spürst halt das Auftreffen des Jigkopfes optimal...:k:k:k



180gr iss genau richtig wenn du es noch härter willst 200gr aber die 180 iss optimal geh mal bei deinem dealer und beschnupper das teil.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> quantum seajigger unlimited. habe ich auch! ist nen ganz schön harter besen! könnte ich dir recht günstig besorgen! |supergri



da hab ich auch nichts schlechtes von gehört allerdings noch nie in der hand gehabt. aber ich schwöre nunmal auf die blacky


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> quantum seajigger unlimited. habe ich auch! ist nen ganz schön harter besen! könnte ich dir recht günstig besorgen! |supergri



Moin Jörn,#h

was muß ich denn für die Quantum auf den Tresen legen?
Was hat die an Wurfgewicht?

@Andy,

hat die 180g Wurfgewicht oder was???
Was kostet die denn???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MOMENT MAL |kopfkrat WARUM EIGENDLICH NICHT NOCH EINE SPORTEX |kopfkrat wenn sie damit super klar kommt solltest du vlt garnicht das modell wechseln.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Jörn,#h
> 
> was muß ich denn für die Quantum auf den Tresen legen?
> Was hat die an Wurfgewicht?
> ...



richtig 180gr wg kostenpunkt um die 200 hab sie hier für 180 angeboten bekommen


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> 180gr iss genau richtig wenn du es noch härter willst 200gr aber die 180 iss optimal geh mal bei deinem dealer und beschnupper das teil.




Werd Freitag mal losziehen und bissl gucken gehen!

Vielleicht reitet mich ja auch der Teufel...#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Werd Freitag mal losziehen und bissl gucken gehen!
> 
> Vielleicht reitet mich ja auch der Teufel...#c



jau mog mal ich würde aber die sportex vorziehen wenn sie die so mag #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau mog mal ich würde aber die sportex vorziehen wenn sie die so mag #6



Dat ist ja das Ding mit dem Teufel...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Die Sportex ist das Optimale! Kostet aber auch 270 Hühner!!!|bigeyes

Da muß ein alter Mann lange für schnitzen!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dat ist ja das Ding mit dem Teufel...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Die Sportex ist das Optimale! Kostet aber auch 270 Hühner!!!|bigeyes
> 
> Da muß ein alter Mann lange für schnitzen!!!|kopfkrat



was tut man nich alles für seine liebste |supergri|supergri|supergri sogar schnitzen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was tut man nich alles für seine liebste |supergri|supergri|supergri sogar schnitzen |supergri|supergri|supergri




|muahah:|good:|muahah:

Da ham'se Recht der Herr!!!


----------



## djoerni (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werde meiner dealerin mal gaaaaanz tief in die augen schauen! denke so um die 120-130 euronen! ist ein enttes stöckchen. wollte die eigentlich ja gar nicht haben weil ich die seajigger III schon habe, aber naja ist ein anderes thema...|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> werde meiner dealerin mal gaaaaanz tief in die augen schauen! denke so um die 120-130 euronen! ist ein enttes stöckchen. wollte die eigentlich ja gar nicht haben weil ich die seajigger III schon habe, aber naja ist ein anderes thema...|supergri



Der Preis hört sich doch mal verdammt gut an...|supergri

Ich guck mal, ob ich die hier vielleicht auch kriege!#c
Muß die auf jeden Fall erst mal begrabbeln...


----------



## djoerni (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach das mal! ultraleicht und megahart! werde das sonntag mal antesten wie die gummis bei der laufen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> mach das mal! ultraleicht und megahart! werde das sonntag mal antesten wie die gummis bei der laufen!



Gib mir auf jeden Fall Info, wie's gefunzt hat, mit dem Rütchen!


Bind dir sicherheitshalber mal ein 50er Monovorfach, das du vor den Gummifisch schalten kannst! Falls du an der Geflochtenen pur zu viele Aussteiger hast, ist das der Retter!!!:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werde ich heute mittag klären!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> werde ich heute mittag klären!



Nu sprechen se in Rätseln, junger Mann!!!;+


----------



## djoerni (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werde mich um den preis für dein rütchen kümmern, dich anrufen und dann nach deinem belieben weiter verfahren...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> werde mich um den preis für dein rütchen kümmern, dich anrufen und dann nach deinem belieben weiter verfahren...:m



Yo, mach das mal!
Dann kann ich schön vergleichen...:m

Wenn mir die dann gefallen sollte und bei dir eventuell günstiger ist, dann kannste die grad für mich schießen!!!

Werd mir aber auf jeden Fall auch noch die Black Star angucken. Allerdings ist die ja auch schon wieder bissl teurer, da fehlt dann auch nicht mehr viel zur Sea Spin...


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nix geht über die Black Star  Aber auch wirklich gar nix #6

Die Black Star hat nicht wirklich 'ne weiche Spitze, damit merkste wirklich alles aufm Grund.
In 3,30m ist sie aber nicht ganz leicht...
Bei meinem Dealer steht noch 'ne 3m bis 200gr, die iss wirklich sau hart. Wenn du willst, frag ich mal nach...

Wenns nicht so lang sein soll, ist die Unlimited wirklich nicht schlecht, aber verdammt hässlich |uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja dieses mintgrün hat schon was... habe auch schon überlegt sie umzulackieren!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nix geht über die Black Star  Aber auch wirklich gar nix #6
> 
> *Doch!!! Die Sea Spin!!!*#h:l
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,

ihr habt eindeutig zuviel Kohle #d  

..naja wenn nicht in 2tagen Urlaub wäre könnt man über ne Sammelbestellung nachdenken, ich brauch auch dringends ne neue Rute, mein alter Hobel setzt schon Rost an  eigentlich sollte ich schon vor 2 Monaten ne Tubertini light Pilke kriegen, aber leider kommen die Römer, wieder mal mit dem liefern nicht hinterher 

naja erstmal muß die Alte weiter herhalten   

@Dirk,Andy + Fynn 
hat einer von euch Zeit und Lust am 26.08. auf der B******t,Heckteilcharter mit 11 Mann, organisiert von einem Bekannten (mehr per PN) ....inoffizielle Speed Jiggin WM 
...nur Pilker ohne Drilling mit den Zauber-Haken von Gamakatsu 

Sponsored by ****
Dat gibt nen nettes Paket inkl.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Chris!#h

Bock hätt ich schon zu der Blauort Tour, doch zeitmäßig leider nicht drin...#d:c

Muß noch sooooo viel am Häusle schaffen!#q
Sonst krieg ich das nie fertig!!!

Und mit der Rute, da hätte ich Liz wohl besser nicht mit fischen lassen! Wäre günstiger gekommen!!!:q|kopfkrat

Gut, dass sie im Moment nicht mitlesen kann, sonst würd ich mich jetzt nicht heim trauen...|krach:


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Sagt mal hab ich noch Salzwasser auf den Augen oder hab ich 
das gerade richtig gelesen, 180Gramm WG für ne Ostsee Gufirute?


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Chris!#h
> 
> Bock hätt ich schon zu der Blauort Tour, doch zeitmäßig leider nicht drin...#d:c


 
hat ich mir doch gedacht, zum Glück is es ja nicht mehr lang hin dann iss wieder Langeland :vik: naja und vorher is bei euch ja noch DK angesagt #6

Gruß Chris
nu aber schnell Feierabend machen  #g


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hat ich mir doch gedacht, zum Glück is es ja nicht mehr lang hin dann iss wieder Langeland :vik: naja und vorher is bei euch ja noch DK angesagt #6
> 
> Gruß Chris
> nu aber schnell Feierabend machen  #g



Yau, Gott sei Dank!!!|rolleyes

Bei mir war's spät gestern Abend! Zwei Filme geguckt...|supergri
Destewegen heute ganz schön i.A.!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai

hab ich auch schon gedacht :q 

@Chris
kannst mir mal ne PN schicken :g Hätte auf jeden Fall Bock, bist du denn auch dabei?


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Fynn hab schon gedacht ich 
hab mir beim Kiten die Augen verblitzt :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

nur mit den Gamakatsu Haken oder auch mit Jigs? |kopfkrat

@Kai
ich habe die Rute zum Jiggen, 100gr-150gr ... Zum Jiggen mag ich keine Schwabbelstöcker.
Mit Gufi habe ich bisher immer mit meiner Balzer Softpilk gefischt...ging eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> nur mit den Gamakatsu Haken oder auch mit Jigs? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

#h!!! Ich meinte ja zum Gufieren!!!:q

Meine Sea Spin hat ein angegebenes Wg von 100g...
Ist aber sehr hart im Rückgrat und schwabbelt kein bißchen nach!
So nen Stock such ich auch für mein Mäusli.
Allerdings wär's schön, wenn die Rute preislich so bis 100€ zu haben wäre!
Ich hab letztes Mal von einem auf der Langeland gehört, dass er die Fenwick Seahawk XSB zum Gummifisch angeln benutzt.
Jetzt sitz ich grad hier vorm Katalog und seh, dass die Rute nur 80€ kosten soll. Ich muß sagen, der Preis spricht mich echt an.
Die gibt's auch noch ne Nummer härter für 90€...
Erstere hat 25-125g Wg, zweitere 80-150g!
Von den Spitzen her sehen die beiden aber bissl schmäler aus.
Wenn ich mir die Spitze der Sportex dagegen anschau. |bigeyes:k:q
Will nur, dass mein Schatzi ne ähnlich gute Rute bekommt...#c
Ruten für's Jiggen und Pilken haben wir ja!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Ok man an meine Lightfetisch liegen, aber zu Gufiangeln 
kommt mir nichts über maximal 70Gramm über die Rolle!

Mein Liebling fürs Gufiangeln ist ne 2,70 Quantum Cypton 
WG glaube ich 50Gramm. Auch ein 60-70 Kopf lässt sich
damit noch gut durch die Abdrift zupfen.

Zum Jiggen und Pilken hab ich im Moment, und ich glaube 
auch noch länger, die Balzer Speedpilk ist schön hart und
trotzdem schön leicht.

Der Einzige Nachteil, nur auf dem Kutter, ist das ich relativ 
früh einen "Gaffer" :q benötige ansonsten null problemo.

Von meinem Boot geh ich manchmal 
bis 30Gramm runter dat is ein feeling :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hm, ich hab ne Ironclaw Damokles mit 30-80g Wg...|kopfkrat:g
Das könnte ich natürlich auch mal austesten!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy,

ist auf der Nana eigentlich ganz normales Ostseegeschirr angesagt, oder muss ich schwerere Gewichte einpacken???#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kenne Dir Rute nicht denke aber, dass sie relativ 
weich ist (wegen der hohen WG Spannweite).

Aber Du solltest es auf jeden Fall mal probieren!
Aber Achtung! Suchtgefahr


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich kenne Dir Rute nicht denke aber, dass sie relativ
> weich ist (wegen der hohen WG Spannweite).
> 
> Aber Du solltest es auf jeden Fall mal probieren!
> Aber Achtung! Suchtgefahr


 

Weich ist was anderes!!! Ist eigentlich relativ hart, aber halt ein saudünner Blank im Vergleich zu der Sportex.

Ich mach grad mal Vergleichsbilder...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Danke Fynn hab schon gedacht ich
> hab mir beim Kiten die Augen verblitzt :q



ey nu zetert mal nich rum wenn er mit ner steifen rute klar kommt iss das doch i.o ich hab daneben gestanden wie einen dorsch nach dem anderen mit seiner knüppelharten sportex gezogen hat. die 180 gr rute war nur ein vorschlag weil er was hartes sucht. ich komme übrigens mit weich und hart klar fische auch von 80-200gr in der ostsee !!!!!! man muß es nur können 

hau ich habe gesprochen |uhoh:
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay war nur ne Vermutung von mir :q

Aber versuche es echt mal.


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy wasn los? Hier zetert doch keiner.
Komm erstmal rein und reiss Dir ein Bier auf 

Mach ich jetzt auch (Jever) *prost*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> ist auf der Nana eigentlich ganz normales Ostseegeschirr angesagt, oder muss ich schwerere Gewichte einpacken???#c



gewohnte ausrüstung pilker kanste ja 2,3,4 stück mal bis 150gr mitnehmen nur für den fall der fälle 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hey Andy wasn los? Hier zetert doch keiner.
> Komm erstmal rein und reiss Dir ein Bier auf
> 
> Mach ich jetzt auch (Jever) *prost*



nagut ein bier das iss ne idee #6 plopp iss auf das porter prost denn
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk,Andy + Fynn
> hat einer von euch Zeit und Lust am 26.08. auf der *******,Heckteilcharter mit 11 Mann, organisiert von einem Bekannten (mehr per PN) ....inoffizielle Speed Jiggin WM
> ...nur Pilker ohne Drilling mit den Zauber-Haken von Gamakatsu
> 
> ...



infos aber schnell |supergri dat passt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Okay war nur ne Vermutung von mir :q
> 
> Aber versuche es echt mal.


 
Immer diese Vermutungen, ohne den Sinn eines Post's zu verstehen!!!|uhoh::q

Wer lesen kann, der ist klar im ... #6

Ich hab nirgend's erwähnt, dass ich nicht mit meiner Rute klarkomm!!! Ich komme mit meiner Rute *bestens* klar!!!:q

|director:Nur ich suche noch eine vergleichsbare Angel für mein Weib!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nagut ein bier das iss ne idee #6 plopp iss auf das porter prost denn
> greez
> andy


 

Yau, wirklich ne klasse Idee!#6

Plopp* und auf ist das "Staropramen"!!!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast vom Gufiangeln gesprochen und da is ne 180iger
nach meinem Geschmack überdimensioniert.

Fangen tust Du auch mit nem Besenstil aber dat Feeling :q
Ist halt ein wenig wie Golf oder Porsche fahren 

So ich halt jetzt meine Klappe :q (zu dem Thema)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meine fresse hier iss gerade weltuntergang regen und gewitter vom feinsten also wenn ich gleich net mehr hier bin iss wohl der strom wech |uhoh: dat kenn ich hier schon wenn hier was kommt dann richtig.|bigeyes

greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dito bin schon am überlegen morgen das Auto stehen 
zu lassen und mit dem Boot zur Arbeit zu fahren :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dito bin schon am überlegen morgen das Auto stehen
> zu lassen und mit dem Boot zur Arbeit zu fahren :q



ich hoffe mal das ich nacher nich im keller boot fahren kann das hatten wir erst vor 3 wochen|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Du hast vom Gufiangeln gesprochen und da is ne 180iger
> nach meinem Geschmack überdimensioniert.
> 
> Fangen tust Du auch mit nem Besenstil aber dat Feeling :q
> ...


 

Na ja, es gibt Leute, die fahren mit ihrem Golf nem Porsche auf und davon...:q

Ich hab wie gesagt mit meiner Rute ein gutes Feeling und Spaß am fischen! Lisa kam ebenfalls gut zurecht mit der Angel.
Destewegen wollte ich auch ne etwas härtere Rute für sie...
Hart ist aber doch nicht immer gleich hohes Wg, oder???
Hat doch einfach was mit dem Nachschwabbelfaktor zu tun, oder?!?


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja andy. da saß ich vor 2 stunden drin, als ich grad alles fertig aufgebaut hatte... nur den schirm hatte ich vergessen und 300m bis zum auto *kotz*


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> meine fresse hier iss gerade weltuntergang regen und gewitter vom feinsten also wenn ich gleich net mehr hier bin iss wohl der strom wech |uhoh: dat kenn ich hier schon wenn hier was kommt dann richtig.|bigeyes
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Wir hatten heut auch in der Firma leichte Überflutungen im Eingangsbereich...|uhoh:
Ganz großes Kino!!!|bigeyes

Gott sei Dank wohnen wir hier zu Hause etwas höher, da kann nix so schnell volllaufen...

Aber am Wochenende soll ja angeblich ein Hauch von Sommer kommen.
Hoffentlich wirds nicht nur ein kurzes aufbäumen???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ja ja andy. da saß ich vor 2 stunden drin, als ich grad alles fertig aufgebaut hatte... nur den schirm hatte ich vergessen und 300m bis zum auto *kotz*



aha aus garbsen kommt das wetter denn mal nen schönen gruß nach niedersachsen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber am Wochenende soll ja angeblich ein Hauch von Sommer kommen.
> Hoffentlich wirds nicht nur ein kurzes aufbäumen???



:z |bigeyes :z hoffen wir`s


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So hier mal ein kurzer Vergleich: Sänger vs Sportex

Beide mit nem 80g Bleikopf behängt...













Hoffe, man kann's erkennen!

Image Shack funzt momentan irgendwie net, der schreibt mir als, dass er den Server nicht findet...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Good Night Männers!|wavey:

Heut ist früh zu Bett geh Zeit für mich...
Gestern Abend war bissl lang.|gaehn:


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch Andy, dat war doch nicht böse gemeint 
Naja egal, Missverständnis aus der Welt geräumt..

@Dirk
sonst versuch mal ne Quantum Crypton Manie zu kriegen, hammerharter Stock zum Zandertwistern...wieso also auch nicht für Dorsch geeignet?
Ansonsten halt die Unlimited..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Mensch Andy, dat war doch nicht böse gemeint
> Naja egal, Missverständnis aus der Welt geräumt..



hallo keine gedanken machen so hab ich es auch nicht aufgenommen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

kein Streit 

nur noch läscherlische 4 Stunden abzgl. Mittagspause dann is 3 Wochen Urlaub.......ahhhhhhhhhhhh so schön, Sonne, Meer und Angeln pur  :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> 
> kein Streit
> 
> ...



;+ hä wo streit wie streit;+

moin chris 
noch ein paar stunden dann gehts los wa.
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


Hui gestern ist mein neuer Motor endlich gekommen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aha und was iss mit deinem alten? kaputt??


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne war ein ********ndreck 2Takt Einzylinder jetzt hab ich 
einen nagelneuen 2 Zylinder 4Takt boah wie der schnurrt :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja der alte Motor lief und läuft klasse jedoch 
wollte ich etwas mehr "Komfort" und Power :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na war ein ********ndreck 2Takt Einzylinder jetzt hab ich
> einen nagelneuen 2 Zylinder 4Takt boah wie der schnurrt :q



iss er nu kaputt oder läuft er noch ??? wiviel ps hatte er was willste haben um es kurz zu machen welche marke


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja der alte Motor lief und läuft klasse jedoch
> wollte ich etwas mehr "Komfort" und Power :q


da haben wir uns wohl überschnitten|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War ein Johnson 5PS läuft, für einen 2Takter, super :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ;+ hä wo streit wie streit;+
> 
> moin chris
> noch ein paar stunden dann gehts los wa.
> ...


 
War doch nur Spaß  

naja geht frühestens So oder Mo los, mal sehen :q ,aber 23tage oder 552Stunden oder 33.120Minuten oder auch 1.987.200Sekunden nichts tun am Stück kommt doch gut :q

...und nebenbei noch `n büschen Angeln :vik: 

danach ist dann 2 Wochen High-Life hier in der Firma und dann is bald MS Langeland :vik: |jump: :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stravo Männer`s !!!

Sind wieder gut zu Hause angekommen.
Also um dass hier mal zu klären, wir waren in UMAG auf einem sehr schönen Camping Platz. Hatten 2 Wochen Sonne satt :vik: Da is sogar das Lizchen ein bissl braun geworden!

Jetzt erst mal bissl schlafen |schlaf:

Bis später #h


----------



## Dorschkönigin (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz ich wollte mal fragen wann ob ihr schon den bericht von der langeland fertig habt!?????
ich stand neben dir am letzten tag von euch auf der langeland mit meinen kumpel!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschkönigin schrieb:


> moin liz ich wollte mal fragen wann ob ihr schon den bericht von der langeland fertig habt!?????
> ich stand neben dir am letzten tag von euch auf der langeland mit meinen kumpel!


 

Moin Dorschkönigin!!!
Hab leider deinen Namen veralzheimert...|kopfkrat#t

Aber guckst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102941


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

SBF Binnen auch bestanden :q
Zum Glück hat das gelerne endlich ein Ende


----------



## Dorschkönigin (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich war björn der messebauer aus idstein!
gucke mir den bericht mal an nachher


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Björn die Dorschkönigin :m:q

@Kai
Glückwunsch...Ich muss jetzt bald mal 'n bissel für Auto lernen..|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Stravo Männer`s !!!
> 
> Sind wieder gut zu Hause angekommen.
> Also um dass hier mal zu klären, wir waren in UMAG auf einem sehr schönen Camping Platz. Hatten 2 Wochen Sonne satt :vik: Da is sogar das Lizchen ein bissl braun geworden!
> ...


 
Doberdan Lizi

Gut zurück gekommen #6 da wird sich aber einer freuen |wavey: ne Dirk :q

ich bin auch schon auf dem Sprung Mo gehts los gen Süden, mal schauen ob das Wetter so beständig bleibt :g

naja ich wünsch erstmal was
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Chris #h
Wegen den Ködern schnacken wir dann nochmal, wenn du wieder da bist..:g

Gestern mal wieder los gewesen, einen Aal von 69cm...war nicht schlecht der gute |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin allerseits

@ liz schön das du wieder heil und gesund angekommen bist#h 
       da hat sich der dirk aber gefreut wa ?|supergri

@ chris nu sie zu das du weg kommst ich wünsch dir nen top urlaub haste dir ja auch verdient|rolleyes#h

greez
andy


----------



## Dorschkönigin (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so dirk habe mir mal deinen bericht durch gelesen echt klasse!
ich habe jetzt auch endlich 3 wochen urlaub und schon einige termine aufen kutter! ( 15.7 ms Karoline marcis angeln mit vieleicht ein zwei tage dran hängen und dann den 22.7 ms Forelle vom Einbecker angelverein!) und endlich mal wider die gewässer zuhause unsicher machen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,
ich bin denn mal weg...endlich....  ...Di morgen gehts los....
ich wünsch euch gut Fisch auf der Nana #a ihr werdet dem MFT alle Ehre  machen da bin ich mir sicher #6 

...so die Adria wartet :vik: ## 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, hier ist ja gar nix los momentan!!!#c

Dann will ich die Kiste mal wieder hoch holen...:q#h

Schöne Grüße vom Chris an's ganze Team!:m

Hat mir eben gemailt, dass sie gut angekommen sind, um 10 Uhr schon 28°C haben und er sich nachher mal ein paar Hot Spod's anschauen will...:g

Bei uns isses nur noch 8 Tage und der Rest von heute, dann geht's endlich auf die Ostsee!!!:vik:


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei uns isses nur noch 8 Tage und der Rest von heute, dann geht's endlich auf die Ostsee!!!:vik:


Wollen wir nicht diesen Samstag schon fahren?
Ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten endlich mal wieder nach DorschAA zu stinken.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yau, am liebsten würd ich grad losfahren...|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zum glück ist es nicht mehr lang edann bin ich auch wieder auf Dorschjagt


----------



## Franky D (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey ich lass nächstewoche berlin mit der schule flachfallen und wir düsen statdessen an die ostsee des wärs doch oder


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei uns ist's ja nächste Woche Samstag soweit!!!:vik:

Komm doch mit!|supergri


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei uns ist's ja nächste Woche Samstag soweit!!!:vik:
> 
> Komm doch mit!|supergri


Ich glaube der Kahn ist voll.
Datt wird wohl nüscht.#q#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Kahn ist voll.
> Datt wird wohl nüscht.#q#h



Oh ja, das hat ich ja ganz vergessen!!!:q

Der Zuch is abjefahren...#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin,

oh man war ich lange nicht mehr hier;+

Im praktikum dann irgentwie nie zeit gehabt mal was zu schreiben und dann auch noch i-net verbuindung am haken|kopfkrat

Naja jetzt gehts endlich wieder:q

Chris ich wünsch dir guuten Urlaub, auch wenne schon weg bist#6#6

fang den MFT-Marlin:vik:


----------



## Franky D (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und Jd  wie war oder wie ist dein praktikum gelaufen?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

es war einfach nur geil....#6

Ich war ja bei der R&R.

Des ist ne kleine Redaktion mit 13 Leuten. 
Meine Aufgaben waren keine typischen Praktikantenaufgaben, ich durfte mehrere Sachen für das Heft (8/07) schreiben, wie die Leserbriefe und das Reisetelegramm und ich habe das Leben eines Redakteurs kennen gelernt. 

Alle waren echt super nett und es war schon ziemlich aufregend, mit den ganzen Redakteuren zu sprechen, die man sonst nur aus dem Heft kennt, mit ihnen zu lachne und auch zu shen welch stress auch so ein beruf mit sich bringt.

Es ging 3 Wochen so, auch wenn man mal rumgesessen hat und denen nur bei der Arbeit zu gesehen hat, war einem nie langweilig, weil es immer was zu sehen gab. Ich habe als erstes das neue Heft bestaunen dürfen:q

In den Pausen und Klönstunden gab es meist ne DVD zu sehen und es wurde viel gelacht.

Was ich auch klasse fand, dass ich zum Abschluss ne Rute bekommen habe, als Dank für meien Mithilfe|rolleyes


Es war einfach ne klasse Zeit dort und möchte diese nicht missen, auch mein Traumberuf ist mir nun klar


----------



## BennyO (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Pfillipp....

Freut mich für dich, dass dir dein Praktikum so viel spaß bereitet hat.
Was hast du denn für eine Rute bekommen?
Und du durftest echt Artikel für die Neue Zeitung schreiben?
Ist ja mal mega cool.....

Naja jetzt haste ja mal wieder Zeit, und wir können ne Runde schnacken. Meld dich doch bei mir einfach mal wieder, wenn du Zeit hast.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



BennyO schrieb:


> Hey Pfillipp....
> 
> Freut mich für dich, dass dir dein Praktikum so viel spaß bereitet hat.
> Was hast du denn für eine Rute bekommen?
> ...



Ne schöne Mitchell Zanderrute....

Hatten auch ne mnge anderer Ruten, aber habe mich dann für die entschieden:g

melden werde ich mich bald, hab ja Ferein:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich melde mich auch nochmal kurz zu wort :m

noch 192 stunden dann gehts endlich wieder in mein lieblingsland :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles kla.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> noch 192 stunden dann gehts endlich wieder in mein lieblingsland :vik:



Soooo lange noch? #d

Bei mir gehts in 16std los  aber NICHT zum Angeln :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Soooo lange noch? #d
> 
> Bei mir gehts in 16std los  aber NICHT zum Angeln :q



wie nach dänemark um nicht zu angeln ;+ du willst doch wieder den weiberröcken hinterher sehen |rolleyes#6

greez
andy


----------



## andre23 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo genau geht´s denn hin????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk schon auf arbeit ??


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk schon auf arbeit ??



Moin Andy!

Yau, erste Stunde gleich rum...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Werd heut Abend anfangen, das ganze Gerödel schon mal zu packen!!!|supergri
Übermorgen dann noch GuFi's tanken und was sonst noch so gebraucht wird...
Freitag nehm ich mir glaube Urlaub!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Yau, erste Stunde gleich rum...:vik:



siehste ich sitze hier zu hause und versuche verzweifelt an meine abt maske zu kommen .habe vor 2 wochen eine abt maske für meinen passat gekauft .letzten montag ist sie rausgeschickt worden leider habe ich es hier mit einer absolut unfähigen spedition zu tun .die kommen nicht aus dem arsch waren freitag hier und statt das paket beim nachbarn abzugeben nehmen die es wieder mit obwohl mein nachtbar noch gefragt hat ob die sendung für mich ist. auf dem zettel stand dann konnten niemanden erreichen.|bigeyes das iss doch wohl frech oder. jetzt telefoniere ich mir die finger wund um endlich mal jemanden von diesem gammelhaufen an die strippe zu bekommen.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> siehste ich sitze hier zu hause und versuche verzweifelt an meine abt maske zu kommen .habe vor 2 wochen eine abt maske für meinen passat gekauft .letzten montag ist sie rausgeschickt worden leider habe ich es hier mit einer absolut unfähigen spedition zu tun .die kommen nicht aus dem arsch waren freitag hier und statt das paket beim nachbarn abzugeben nehmen die es wieder mit obwohl mein nachtbar noch gefragt hat ob die sendung für mich ist. auf dem zettel stand dann konnten niemanden erreichen.|bigeyes das iss doch wohl frech oder. jetzt telefoniere ich mir die finger wund um endlich mal jemanden von diesem gammelhaufen an die strippe zu bekommen.
> greez
> andy




Oh Mann, solche Zusteller braucht kein Mensch!!!|uhoh:#d

Das sind aber oft welche, die Vakuum im Kopf haben.
Ist hier auch so...
Haben einen Zusteller, der hat glaube grad mal eine Gehirnzelle mehr als ein Huhn! Merkt man daran, dass er nicht in den Hof schei*t!!!#q
Aber sonst ist ihm ein Huhn an Intelligenz ebenbürtig!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hattest du nicht eigentlich schon ne ABT Maske auf deinem Passat?
War doch die mit den runden Lichtern, oder hab ich mich da verguckt letztes Mal?​


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich liebäugel grad mit 19" BBS Rädern für den Bus...:k

Das wär ein hammermäßiger Anblick!!!:l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht eigentlich schon ne ABT Maske auf deinem Passat?
> War doch die mit den runden Lichtern, oder hab ich mich da verguckt letztes Mal?​



nee hatte noch original , lampen sind auch noch original kommen aber demnächst schwarze von hella und rücklichter schwarz tresa . ich hab tatsächlich noch jemanden erreicht morgen kommt maske dann geht sie morgen abend zum lacker :vik: nächste woche hab ich dann frischlackierte heckklappe und maske :q dann ab zum scheiben tönen. es geht vorran :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so werd gleich mal los meinen wohnwagen vom tüv holen dann ab zum malochen.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee hatte noch original , lampen sind auch noch original kommen aber demnächst schwarze von hella und rücklichter schwarz tresa . ich hab tatsächlich noch jemanden erreicht morgen kommt maske dann geht sie morgen abend zum lacker :vik: nächste woche hab ich dann frischlackierte heckklappe und maske :q dann ab zum scheiben tönen. es geht vorran :vik:




Sehr schön!!! Komplett schwarz dann der Wagen!!!#6#6#6
So wie unsre Seelen!!!|rolleyes
Dass man aber auch nie die Autos im Originalzustand lassen kann...:q#d:q

Was hast'n für den Wohnwagen gezahlt? Meine Eltern haben sich auch schon überlegt einen Kleinen zu kaufen. Den aber dann in Slovenien stehen zu lassen. Da hätte man ne gute Unterstellmöglichkeit...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!! Komplett schwarz dann der Wagen!!!#6#6#6
> So wie unsre Seelen!!!|rolleyes
> Dass man aber auch nie die Autos im Originalzustand lassen kann...:q#d:q
> 
> Was hast'n für den Wohnwagen gezahlt? Meine Eltern haben sich auch schon überlegt einen Kleinen zu kaufen. Den aber dann in Slovenien stehen zu lassen. Da hätte man ne gute Unterstellmöglichkeit...



darf ich garnich sagen sollten 350 werden dann wollte er ihn zum tüv bringen . aber aus zeitgründen hab ich ihn hingebracht und bezahle jetzt komplett 339 immerhin noch 11 europas gespart. das ding hat vor 2 jahren tüv bekommen seid dem stand er in seiner scheune .der iss wie aussem ei gepellt . das war wieder ein glücksgriff :vik: .
so werd dann mal los sonst schaff ich heute garnichts mehr.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> darf ich garnich sagen sollten 350 werden dann wollte er ihn zum tüv bringen . aber aus zeitgründen hab ich ihn hingebracht und bezahle jetzt komplett 339 immerhin noch 11 europas gespart. das ding hat vor 2 jahren tüv bekommen seid dem stand er in seiner scheune .der iss wie aussem ei gepellt . das war wieder ein glücksgriff :vik: .
> so werd dann mal los sonst schaff ich heute garnichts mehr. So geht's mir momentan!!! Keinen Bock und außerdem ist auch nicht viel los... 8-((
> greez
> andy




Das ist ja goil!!! Schnäppchenalarm!!!:q#6#6

Hast denn auch ne Möglichkeit, den trocken unterzustellen???
Weil, das mußte auf jeden Fall machen. Die zieh'n nämlich gern Wasser wenn zu lange draußen bei Wind und Wetter...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd gleich mal nachhören, wie's mim Chris und seiner Big Gamen Angelei ausschaut...:q:q:q
Vielleicht hat er ja schon nen legger Thun verhaften können!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörn!!!#h
Was macht die Zanderkant???


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur schnell mal nach oben schub's...:q|stolz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Maenners,
na schon mitten im Fisch.

Fuer mich gehts morgen hier in Jezera zum Big Game :vik:

leider ist dieser I-Net zugang so langsam.

naja nu erstmal Fruehstueck 

Bis bald 
Gruss Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

ich melde mich auch mal aus DK zurück...

habe ich denn was wichtiges verpasst? 

Fynn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal aus DK zurück...
> 
> ...




nöööööööööööööö |rolleyes:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööööööööööööö |rolleyes:q


 

|bigeyes|sagnix|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



|gutenach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Maenners,
> na schon mitten im Fisch.
> 
> Fuer mich gehts morgen hier in Jezera zum Big Game :vik:
> ...



moin chris 
falls dein i-netzugang vlt doch schneller geworden ist und du das tief im süden lesen kannst.
bei uns ist alles bestens. hast gefehlt auf der nana aber die tour werden wir wiederholen. schönen urlaub noch.
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen leutz


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers,

wie ihr vll schon gelsen habt, kann mein dad leider nicht zur lengelandtour mitkommen..

is es vielleicht möglich, dass mich jemand mitnimmt??

gruß philipp


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moin männers,
> 
> wie ihr vll schon gelsen habt, kann mein dad leider nicht zur lengelandtour mitkommen..
> 
> ...



Klar Philipp!!!
Kein Thema, kannst bei uns mitfahren...

Allerdings wollen wir ja die drei Tage voll ausnutzen.
Werden auf dem goilen Campingplatz von letztem Mal aufschlagen.
Wenn du mit willst, dann brauchste ein Zelt...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

des is eben das problem, mit camping, verpflegung und kutter komme ich auf locker 120 euro

und so viel habe ich leider nicht

wenn ich es hätte wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> des is eben das problem, mit camping, verpflegung und kutter komme ich auf locker 120 euro
> 
> und so viel habe ich leider nicht
> 
> wenn ich es hätte wäre ich sofort dabei



Yo, 120 Ocken geh'n bei schmaler Kost schon drauf...
Du mußt 30 Taler pro Fahrt kalkulieren und dann noch 30 für Verpflegung!
Den Rest würde sicher das Team beisteuern.
Aber die ganze Asche können wir nicht tragen!#d
Wieviel könntest du denn auftreiben???


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, 120 Ocken geh'n bei schmaler Kost schon drauf...
> Du mußt 30 Taler pro Fahrt kalkulieren und dann noch 30 für Verpflegung!
> Den Rest würde sicher das Team beisteuern.
> Aber die ganze Asche können wir nicht tragen!#d
> Wieviel könntest du denn auftreiben???



des ist nett gement

aber vll klappt es, das ich wenigstens 2 mal mitfahren könnte...

ich schnack da nochma rum

beisteuern könnte ich so ca. 80-90euronen#t


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,
Da ich ja leider die Nana tour verpasst habe:c

Würde ich ja gerne mit auf die Langeland|wavey:

Dar chris ja noch in Urlaub ist weiss ich nicht ob ich noch einen Platz bekomme.

Vielleicht kommt ja auch Frau und Kind mit  dann bräuchte ich noch eine Unterkunft.
Kann ich mich aber erst darum kümmern wenn ich ok habe für Samstag und Sonntag auf den Schiff.

Jetzt heißt es abwarten und :#2:

Wenn alles klar geht gibt es auch die versprochenden Runden Dirk#g

Und wie heisst der Campingplatz genau kann ja mal anfragen wegen Vermietung ( Wohnwagen oder ähnliches)


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da ich ja leider die Nana tour verpasst habe:c
> 
> Würde ich ja gerne mit auf die Langeland|wavey:
> ...


 

Hallöli!|wavey:

Ich denke mal (und ich glaub, ich spreche im Namen der anderen), das dürfte überhaupt kein Thema sein, dass du mitkommst!!!:m

Der Campingplatz ist wirklich erste Sahne, heißt "Fördeblick" und ist nur bummelige 4 Kilometer von Laboe weg.
Meine Frau kann dir bestimmt die Telefonnummer sagen...
Wir müssen da ja auch noch ein Plätzchen reservieren!
Echt top, auch für Kinder! Feiner Sandstrand und ganz flach!#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer von euch ist denn da alles auf dem Campingplatz? #c
Für mich wäre es u.U. auch günstiger, wenn ich mir da nen Zelt hinstelle. #c

Außer wenn Chris jeden Tag fahren will, dann campe ich bei Ikea aufn Parkplatz :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,
bin wieder zurück in D :vik: endlich wieder High-Speed-I-Net 
Da weiß man, was man an DSL hat #6 

muß jetzt erstmal das WoMo entkernen, dann werd ich mich an den Bericht machen...eins vorweg..beim Tauchen hab ich ordentlich Fische gesehen |kopfkrat 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## djoerni (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsch euch ein paar schöne tage! meld mich ab nach langeland!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,|wavey:

Hier ist moment aber wenig los!
alle im Urlaub|kopfkrat

Bei uns sind nächste Woche die ferien schon vorbei:c:c und nicht eine volle woche schönes Wetter gehabt.:v


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt schon vorbei? |bigeyes

Habe jetzt gerade erst meine zweite Ferienwoche :q


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jetzt schon vorbei? |bigeyes
> 
> Habe jetzt gerade erst meine zweite Ferienwoche :q




Hier in NRw sind immer mit am frühsten Ferien:v

liegt wohl daran das hier die bevökerungsreichste Region ist.
Nächstes Jahr ändert sich das auch nicht(26.06. - 08.08)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muahaha noch 3 1/2 wochen:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Schwarzangler

bist du Lehrer?
Oder ist die Zahl gar nicht dein Geburtsjahr?#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Schwarzangler
> 
> bist du Lehrer?
> Oder ist die Zahl gar nicht dein Geburtsjahr?#c



Ich tipp mal auf "Lieblingsstellung"...:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich tipp mal auf "Lieblingsstellung"...:q



:q:q:q
Daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht |supergri Wäre aber nachvollziehbar |rolleyes|smash:

Was macht die Angelei denn überhaupt bei euch?
Gestern Abend gabs bei mir zw. 20 Uhr und 1 Uhr 4 vernünftige Aale...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich tipp mal auf "Lieblingsstellung"...:q



Der Genießer *schweigt* und liebt!#h.............................


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht |supergri Wäre aber nachvollziehbar |rolleyes|smash:
> 
> Was macht die Angelei denn überhaupt bei euch?
> Gestern Abend gabs bei mir zw. 20 Uhr und 1 Uhr 4 vernünftige Aale...




hier ist es schon seit 3 tagen wie aus Eimern am schütten:c

so bin ich sehr oft online und gebe Geld aus.
Habe mir soeben eine Tinca Taurus bestellt hatte sie kurz in der hand und war verliebt:l

muss sie nur vor mein Frauchen verstecken sonst setzt es #y was.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht |supergri Wäre aber nachvollziehbar |rolleyes|smash:
> 
> Was macht die Angelei denn überhaupt bei euch?
> Gestern Abend gabs bei mir zw. 20 Uhr und 1 Uhr 4 vernünftige Aale...



Bei mir ist momentan leider keine Zeit, um Fischen zu fahren!|uhoh:

Viel arbeit am Häusly...
Und wenn ich mal Zeit hätt, dann schüttet es wie aus Eimern!!! F.U.C.K.!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> hier ist es schon seit 3 tagen wie aus Eimern am schütten:c
> 
> so bin ich sehr oft online und gebe Geld aus.
> Habe mir soeben eine Tinca Taurus bestellt hatte sie kurz in der hand und war verliebt:l
> ...



|uhoh: Vorsicht!!! Die Gute liest hier auch ab und an...:q
Nur so als vorbeugende Warnung!!!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |uhoh: Vorsicht!!! Die Gute liest hier auch ab und an...:q
> Nur so als vorbeugende Warnung!!!


Ich weiss auch nicht wie die hier auf die Seite gekommen ist#d

Naja früher oder später bekommt sie es eh mit. Aber morgen gehts nach Holland shoppen da ist ein guter Zeitpunkt zum beichten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht wie die hier auf die Seite gekommen ist#d
> 
> Naja früher oder später bekommt sie es eh mit. Aber morgen gehts nach Holland shoppen da ist ein guter Zeitpunkt zum beichten.



Sehr verdächtig!!!:q

Ich darf nicht nach Holland shoppen!!!#d:c|uhoh:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sehr verdächtig!!!:q
> 
> Ich darf nicht nach Holland shoppen!!!#d:c|uhoh:




ach was du wieder denkst## die Zeiten sind vorbei wo ich mit den kumpels shoppen gegangen bin|uhoh:

Jetzt geht es nur noch hier hin.
http://www.designeroutletroermond.com/


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> ach was du wieder denkst## die Zeiten sind vorbei wo ich mit den kumpels shoppen gegangen bin|uhoh:
> 
> Jetzt geht es nur noch hier hin.
> http://www.designeroutletroermond.com/



Da könnt ich mit meinem Mäuschen auch mal ne Shopping Tour hinmachen...
Allerdings ist Zweibrücken (ist auch so'n Outletdingens) für uns einfacher zu erreichen!
Und ich komm nicht auf dummen Gedanken!!!|supergri


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da könnt ich mit meinem Mäuschen auch mal ne Shopping Tour hinmachen...
> Allerdings ist Zweibrücken (ist auch so'n Outletdingens) für uns einfacher zu erreichen!
> Und ich komm nicht auf dummen Gedanken!!!|supergri



so Stores sollte es mal für angelgeräte geben. mit nachlässen von bis zu 70%#6

stell dir das mal vor ne Stella vom letzen Jahr für  150 ocken oder so|kopfkrat#t


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> so Stores sollte es mal für angelgeräte geben. mit nachlässen von bis zu 70%#6
> 
> stell dir das mal vor ne Stella vom letzen Jahr für  150 ocken oder so|kopfkrat#t



Das wär echt gut!!! Am Besten in der selben Einkaufspassage...
Die Frauchen könnten in Ruhe Klamotten und Schuhe anprobieren und wir Männers wären auch seelig!:q
Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich wenigstens nen Technik Markt finde. Entspannung für die Augen!
Von der Luft in Klamotten und Schuhgeschäften muß ich nämlich immer fast brechen...|uhoh:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Was macht die Angelei denn überhaupt bei euch?
> Gestern Abend gabs bei mir zw. 20 Uhr und 1 Uhr 4 vernünftige Aale...



Zander läuft wieder besser, ich will gerne mal wieder losziehen wenn das wettre besser wird.

Sonst war ich viel feedern und matchen, die Fänge waren aber nicht so berauschend


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*so leute das schwein ist bestellt .
wer lust hat am 29.09 wird ihm der eisenstock durch den ar sch geschoben. party beginnt am 28.09 und endet wann wir lust dazu haben aber frühstens am 30'sten :vik: mitzubringen sind getränke ( hochprozentige  ) für bier sorge ich das schwein wird auch von mir und meinem kumpel reingehauen. stattfinden wird alles bei uns am see aber das wisst ihr ja sicher selber. ps. schlafsack und zelt nich vergessen oder T5 |supergri gebt mir mal per pn bescheid wer dabei iss .nich das wir nacher noch 1000 lieter bier stehen haben wenn alles vorbei ist|bigeyes:vik:

greez
andy

achso wer in dem getööööse bock auf angeln hat , kann's tun was ihr braucht wisst ihr ja selber.  besatz .karpfen,schlei, aal, zander, stör und viele sachen für die feederangler.
*


----------



## andre23 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hørt sich ja nicht schlecht an....


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei, sowat kann man sich nicht vergehen lassen :vik: :vik: :vik:

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da die Italiener es immer noch nicht geschafft haben meine Tubertini Pilke zu Versenden (Ich weiß schon garnicht mehr wann ich die bestellt habe ca Mitte Feb.)hab ich mir Gestern erstmal ne neue alternativ Rute zugelegt 

AHF Dyna-Cast IM7 Spin Fighter 3,05 wg 50-120gr. :vik:

Hart wie ein Brett, aber sanft wie ne Frau  #6

guckst Du hier .... http://www.ahf-leitner.de/


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
schönes apparat |rolleyes wat kostet ?

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na wat sagst Du zu dem Knüppel? wollte mich ja in die Reihe der Sportex eigner einkaufen, aber hatte nichts vernünftiges da und gewartet hab ich nu schon lang genug  also hab ich zugeschlagen #6


oooops zu spät....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach ma gehste noch bei gummitanke shoppen vor langeland ? meine gummis sind alleete


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> schönes apparat |rolleyes wat kostet ?
> 
> greez
> andy


 
mit spezial Rabatz 150 tacken sollte 190 ! Danke Helge-GT !

Chris
hab mir noch ne Rutentasche von Shimano gegönnt €15, ich hatte kein Bock mehr auf dieses Riesen Rohr :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mit spezial Rabatz 150 tacken sollte 190 ! Danke Helge-GT !
> 
> Chris
> hab mir noch ne Rutentasche von Shimano gegönnt €15, ich hatte kein Bock mehr auf dieses Riesen Rohr :m



naja dat passt doch #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach ma gehste noch bei gummitanke shoppen vor langeland ? meine gummis sind alleete


 

Wat braucht er denn, bin heute in der gegend und wollte nochmal vorbei schauen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach ma gehste noch bei gummitanke shoppen vor langeland ? meine gummis sind alleete [/quote]
> 
> haste wieder überlesen wa |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt überlesen ?!?!?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wat braucht er denn, bin heute in der gegend und wollte nochmal vorbei schauen #6



ups doch nich |rolleyes

ich schau mal heut abend nach auf jeden fall braun und green glitter und das schön dunkel


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wat braucht er denn, bin heute in der gegend und wollte nochmal vorbei schauen #6


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> ups doch nich |rolleyes
> 
> ich schau mal heut abend nach auf jeden fall braun und green glitter und das schön dunkel


 
nagut dann wolln mer mal dat Konto leeren und die Kohle zur GT schaffen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nagut dann wolln mer mal dat Konto leeren und die Kohle zur GT schaffen :vik:





#6#6#6#6:vik:#6#6#6#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eigentlich wollte ich ja nen Bericht übers Big Game schreiben, aber nachdem mir die Arme vom nichtsfangen so schmerzen hab ich da gar keinen Bock mehr drauf...was mich beruhigt der Helge war in der selben Zeit auf Gran Canaria zum BG raus und da hats auch nicht gefunzt  ich werd bei Zeiten hier ein paar nette Impressionen hochladen, aber z.Zt. ist leider ein bischen Stressig, kaum aussem Urlaub zurück werd ich hier mit Arbeit zugeschi**en, nächstes WE arbeiten, dann wirds zum Glück ruhiger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd mich mal auf die socken machen . der tach iss kurz |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau ich auch 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich ja nen Bericht übers Big Game schreiben, aber nachdem mir die Arme vom nichtsfangen so schmerzen hab ich da gar keinen Bock mehr drauf...was mich beruhigt der Helge war in der selben Zeit auf Gran Canaria zum BG raus und da hats auch nicht gefunzt  ich werd bei Zeiten hier ein paar nette Impressionen hochladen, aber z.Zt. ist leider ein bischen Stressig, kaum aussem Urlaub zurück werd ich hier mit Arbeit zugeschi**en, nächstes WE arbeiten, dann wirds zum Glück ruhiger



jupp so gings mir nach meinem kattegat trip auch keine großen fänge keine tollen berichte aber der november kommt da wird sich dasfischblatt drehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp so gings mir nach meinem kattegat trip auch keine großen fänge keine tollen berichte aber der november kommt da wird sich dasfischblatt drehen


 
jaja jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag usw.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so hier schnell mal ein paar nette Bilder um über den Tag zu kommen.....Adria vor Insel Murter, Heimathafen Jezera....

da kommt Freude auf...
http://img503.*ih.us/img503/6358/mftgoesadria017uz3.th.jpg

http://img511.*ih.us/img511/5448/mftgoesadria010zm9.th.jpg

meine etwas getrübte Laune nach 8Stunden auf See, bei gefühlten 80grad
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/8172/mftgoesadria024jw1.th.jpg

...also geht da doch was...aber bei 15 Booten doch etwas magere Ausbeute...
http://img503.*ih.us/img503/1135/mftgoesadria044xz9.th.jpg
leider nur aufgesammelt...toter Langleinen Marlin 

der hier war der einzige Fisch am Tag.. gedrillt direkt neben uns  ..man hat den Typen die ganze Zeit schreien hören 
http://img511.*ih.us/img511/4803/mftgoesadria048cy9.th.jpg http://img503.*ih.us/img503/1345/mftgoesadria045er3.th.jpg
ziemlich genau 50Kilo Blue-Fin Thuna, unser Skipper hat den noch während der Ausfahrt für €500 weiter vermittelt


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da die Italiener es immer noch nicht geschafft haben meine Tubertini Pilke zu Versenden (Ich weiß schon garnicht mehr wann ich die bestellt habe ca Mitte Feb.)hab ich mir Gestern erstmal ne neue alternativ Rute zugelegt
> 
> AHF Dyna-Cast IM7 Spin Fighter 3,05 wg 50-120gr. :vik:
> 
> ...



Finde ich nicht |uhoh: Sicher, dass die Rute auf der HP ist?

Aber von AHF Ruten habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört #6

Ich muss auch gucken, dass ich mir noch eine neue Rute besorge. Meine Softpilk hat ja leider das zeitliche gesegnet #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht |uhoh: Sicher, dass die Rute auf der HP ist?
> 
> Aber von AHF Ruten habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört #6


 
guckst Logischerweise unter Ruten
...dann IM7 SPIN,Spinruten #6

Die iss echt legger, wiegt zusammen mit Blue Arc 740=700gr :l 
da freut sich mein Arm schon drauf :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach nee :m

Aber da ist trotzdem keine Rute die Fighter heißt und/oder 3,05m lang ist :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werde mir diese Rute mal in Natura angucken....macht auf jeden einen sehr guten Eindruck :m Kenne sie bisher aber nur in den weichen Ausführungen...

http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...=1179&osCsid=153f1d14e863a8f926f4b817ba9ee2c4


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
Nabend kurz mal die getankten GuFI`s
selbstredend Relax Kopyten Gr.5
http://img70.*ih.us/img70/6363/kder2001ha9.th.jpg http://img57.*ih.us/img57/2623/kder2002bh3.th.jpg
Vorderseite.................Hinterseite

@Fynn
nu mal nich so zickig 
Ok die angaben sind auf der HP andere, warum auch immer |kopfkrat aber es ist die unterste


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Fynn
> nu mal nich so zickig
> Ok die angaben sind auf der HP andere, warum auch immer |kopfkrat aber es ist die unterste



|krach:zickig..tsss|krach:

Nein aber mal im Ernst, ist bestimmt 'ne schöne Rute :m 

Aber mal so ganz nebenbei gefragt, warum wollt ihr immer so brettharte Stöcker zum GuFi/Solopilken haben?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn
ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, ich hab einfach ein besseres Köderfeeling mit harten Ruten #6 sonnen weichen labberstock kann ich nicht leiden 

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> |krach:zickig..tsss|krach:
> 
> Nein aber mal im Ernst, ist bestimmt 'ne schöne Rute :m
> 
> Aber mal so ganz nebenbei gefragt, warum wollt ihr immer so brettharte Stöcker zum GuFi/Solopilken haben?!


 

Moin Fynn'sen,

haste denn überhaupt schon mal ne harte Rute gefischt?

Hart heißt noch lange nicht, dass die sich nicht trotzdem schön durchbiegt und ich den Fisch wunderbar pumpen kann...
Die schwabbelt nur nicht nach und biegt sich nicht bei nem 40g Kopf durch als wär ein Fisch dran!

Du kannst ja gern mal die Sea Spin testfischen, dann kannste dir ein Urteil erlauben!

Für uns sind halt diese Ruten optimal, kommen damit gut klar und der bisherige Erfolg gibt uns da doch eigentlich auch Recht!?!:q
Haben ja auch noch normale Pilken mit weichen Spitzen, die Penn Charisma beispielsweise...
Aber zum Gufieren taugt die net wirklich!!!

Ich finds allerdings ganz schön krass, wieso man sich hier rechtfertigen muss und vorallem belächelt wird!

Das ist nämlich was, womit ich gar nicht gut klarkomme und dann gehts mir immer 

!!!

Daraus resultiert dann: 



Find ich deshalb nicht prickelnd so ne Diskussion!|uhoh:#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was ist weich ;+ was ist hart;+  fyn seine black star ist auch nicht gerade weich ! kann ja gerne mal die die balzer matrix mitbringen . die ist weich mit glasfasertip 120 gr.wg. im gegensatz zu meiner berkley 80 gr.wg.! was soll das ???? jeder fischt mit dem womit er klar kommt . ich komm sogar mit meiner 200 gr. black star klar . mit der hab ich zum daiwa festival den zweiten platz gemacht.  und warscheinlich nicht aus den grund weil sie hart oder weich ist . neeee weil ich mit dem gerät umgehen kann.#6 und jetzt |closed: würde ich vorschlagen .weil das bringt zu nichts.nur wegen der power der rute.:vik:

greez
euer andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
ausgeschlafen oder wach geworden


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und jetzt |closed: würde ich vorschlagen .weil das bringt zu nichts.nur wegen der power der rute.:vik:
> 
> greez
> euer andy


 
Moin
seh ich ganz genau so, kein Stress, alles schick, und ehrlich gesagt find ich die Frage auch nicht wirklich unberechtigt, 
hab vor meiner Fenwick Seahawk, die sehr Steif daher kommt, eine Penn Charisma SensoPilk 30-120gr gefischt und diese war wirklich labberig...ist auch ne gute Pilke aber eben für mich persöhnlich zu weich. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> ausgeschlafen oder wach geworden


 
Moin
eher aus dem Schlaf geworfen, naja legger verpennt halt |bigeyes:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn
ist da jemand aus dem Bett gefallen, so Früh hier


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

legger verpennt |uhoh: muß doch auch mal sein .

moin fyn iss schonwieder schule oder wat treibst du so früh schon hier ?


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich finds allerdings ganz schön krass, wieso man sich hier rechtfertigen muss und vorallem belächelt wird!
> 
> Das ist nämlich was, womit ich gar nicht gut klarkomme und dann gehts mir immer
> 
> ...



Was geht denn mit dir? |rolleyes 
Das war echt nicht böse gemeint und ihr solltet euch auch in keinster Weise rechtfertigen oder so, war nur eine ganz normale Frage! #c

Es ist halt so, dass die deutliche Mehrheit eher weiche Ruten, gerade zum Gufieren, nimmt.

...und keine Angst, ich weiß genau was harte Ruten sind. Die Black Star ist nämlich auch mehr als knüppelhart 
Aber ist halt zum Jiggen für ü100gr.

Nix für Ungut...#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin erstmal...

nee keine Schule, gerade aus der Disse zurück |uhoh:
10km Fußmarsch #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris vom linken bild
die linke reihe da würd ich gerne von dem zweiten und den unteren beiden jeweils 5 stück haben wollen kannste vlt nochmal fix los wenn du zeit hast. 10cm |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin erstmal...
> 
> nee keine Schule, gerade aus der Disse zurück |uhoh:
> 10km Fußmarsch #q



dafür kannste aber noch gut schreiben :q der lange fußweg kann ganzschön ausnüchternd sein wa :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jap :q
Waren noch schön hier beim Bäcker frühstücken, war echt witzig.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau die zeiten kenn ich noch von dazumal nach der disse inne tanke


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> chris vom linken bild
> die linke reihe da würd ich gerne von dem zweiten und den unteren beiden jeweils 5 stück haben wollen kannste vlt nochmal fix los wenn du zeit hast. 10cm |rolleyes
> greez
> andy


 
dat sind nicht 20 das sind nur 10 von beiden seiten Fotoniert

also je 5x von den (3)oberen und 5x von den (2) unteren, oder wie.dat ganze in 10cm (Kopyto 4) ich hab im Wahn 13cm K5  mitgebracht, aber die tauschen sie mir garantiert #6
Ich kann natürlich gucken das ich welche finde die ähnlich sind, aber die sind alle leicht unterschiedlich.


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SO ihr "harte Ruten fischer" :q

ich gehe inne heia...bis später #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat sind nicht 20 das sind nur 10 von beiden seiten Fotoniert
> 
> also je 5x von den (3)oberen und 5x von den (2) unteren, oder wie.dat ganze in 10cm (Kopyto 4) ich hab im Wahn 13cm K5  mitgebracht, aber die tauschen sie mir garantiert #6
> Ich kann natürlich gucken das ich welche finde die ähnlich sind, aber die sind alle leicht unterschiedlich.




von dem zweiten von oben (den grünen) 5 stück und von den beiden unteren ( die beiden braunen sorten) auch jeweils 5 genau in größe 4 wenns 10 cm sind kann es leider auf meinen nicht mehr sehen da die dorschies gummigulasch draus gemacht haben |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> SO ihr "harte Ruten fischer" :q
> 
> ich gehe inne heia...bis später #6



tschüß gesagt


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
geht klar, vlt. schaff ich das noch diese Woche ansonsten spätestens anfang kommender Woche #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> SO ihr "harte Ruten fischer" :q
> 
> ich gehe inne heia...bis später #6


 
Bis später Peter

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @andy
> geht klar, vlt. schaff ich das noch diese Woche ansonsten spätestens anfang kommender Woche #6



jupp immer ganz geschmeidig haben ja noch ein paar tage zeit. leider!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so werd dann mal los zur baustelle.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich muß auch los 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So wieder wach....viel zu früh #d

nochmal ein Zusatz an Dirk. Verstehs bitte echt nicht falsch.
Meine Frage kam deshalb, weil ich ja meine Softpilk zerbröselt habe und ich nun eine neue Rute zum Gufieren und Solopilken brauche...#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hätte da noch ne Penn Senso Pilk für Dich  

Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Welches WG hat die?


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

30-120gr #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denn hier hab ich gerade beim Rumstöbern entdeckt... ich hab hier gerade auf dem Boden gelegen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106152

Is ja nun auch nicht mehr gerade neu, aber vlt hat ihn der ein oder andere überlesen


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aha Aha Aha :q
Willste die verkaufen? Wenn ja, was willste dafür haben? |kopfkrat

Der Thread ist echt geil, habe ihn vorgestern oder so entdeckt :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So wieder wach....viel zu früh #d
> 
> nochmal ein Zusatz an Dirk. Verstehs bitte echt nicht falsch.
> Meine Frage kam deshalb, weil ich ja meine Softpilk zerbröselt habe und ich nun eine neue Rute zum Gufieren und Solopilken brauche...#h



Kein Ding!:m
Sorry, dass ich so rumgezickt hab...
Dachte nur, das solle jetzt wieder ne Kritik an den harten Ruten und deren Besitzer werden!|uhoh::q

Mein Angebot mit dem Testfischen steht! Kannst die gern mal ein paar Driften austesten...

Der Thread, den Chris da geschrieben hat, ist echt der Oberkracher!!!
Als ich den neulich entdeckt hab, mußte ich auch erst mal Tränen lachen! 
Jeder Neue sollte sich den echt zu Herzen nehmen!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn
naja hatte so an €250 gedacht 

keine Ahnung wat willste den ausgeben?


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Fynn
> naja hatte so an €250 gedacht
> 
> keine Ahnung wat willste den ausgeben?



Schnäppchen :m

Ne ich habe keine Ahnung. Weiß ja auch nicht welcher Zustand usw 
Wie lang issn die?


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, ist ne Charisma Senso Pilk oder?


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Achso, ist ne Charisma Senso Pilk oder?


 
so isses, die willst Du nicht oder was?
ich glaub 3m #6 Zustand 2- die iss maximal 10mal gekuttert


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doch ne Charisma würde ich nehmen...Wenn's ne Nevercrack gewesen wäre, hätte ich jetzt nö gesagt |rolleyes

Aber erzähl, was willste dafür haben?


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir haben die Charisma auch in 3m...
Ist echt ne feine Rute! Da kannste sogar 30 Gramm Pilker noch astrein mit fühlen!#6
Wieso willste die denn vertickern???


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schifft's bei euch auch so übel???

Hier wird's gar net hell heute...

Hab so das Gefühl, dass sich bald schon der Wald bunt färbt und die ersten Nachtfröste kommen!|uhoh:

Was machen wir denn, wenn nächste Woche Sturm ist???

Brandungsangeln, oder wat?


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Doch ne Charisma würde ich nehmen...Wenn's ne Nevercrack gewesen wäre, hätte ich jetzt nö gesagt |rolleyes
> 
> Aber erzähl, was willste dafür haben?


 
muß ich mir mal gedanken drüber machen! Weil so nötig das ich die Verschenken würde hab ichs zum Glück nicht, auf der anderen Seite will ich hier auch nicht abzocken, ich eld mich nachher deswegen mal #6



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wir haben die Charisma auch in 3m...
> Ist echt ne feine Rute! Da kannste sogar 30 Gramm Pilker noch astrein mit fühlen!#6
> Wieso willste die denn vertickern???


 
Dat ist auch echt ein feines Stöckchen, aber bevor die bei mir rumgammelt,kann ich die auch weitergeben. Ich hab die letztes Jahr zuletzt benutzt,seitdem nur noch Fenwick Seahawk :l 

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schifft's bei euch auch so übel???
> 
> Hier wird's gar net hell heute...
> 
> Hab so das Gefühl, dass sich bald schon der Wald bunt färbt und die ersten Nachtfröste kommen!|uhoh:


 
Jau und bei den Temperaturen(gefühlt vlt. 10grad) kann der erste Nachtfrost ja auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> muß ich mir mal gedanken drüber machen! Weil so nötig das ich die Verschenken würde hab ichs zum Glück nicht, auf der anderen Seite will ich hier auch nicht abzocken, ich eld mich nachher deswegen mal #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Seahawk ist'n das, die du hast?

-125g oder -150g


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Welche Seahawk ist'n das, die du hast?
> 
> -125g oder -150g


 
Die -125gr #6 aber die ist wesentlich Härter als die Penn


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leudde,

jo hier pisst es auch den ganzen tag

@ dirk

Liz hatte doch campingplätze für euch reserviert, nun wollte ich ja auch von samstag auf sonntag da pennen.

Wie läuft das ab, hat jeder 1 platz für sich selbst reserviert oder 1 für alle?


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
ok :m

@Liz
hast du nochmal die Preise für den Camping Platz? #c

Ich werde jetzt gleich nochmal 'ne Runde auf Aal gehen...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt gleich nochmal 'ne Runde auf Aal gehen...



bei der kälte?

trotzdem Petri#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Die -125gr #6 aber die ist wesentlich Härter als die Penn


 

Dann ist nächstes Wochenende großer Rutenvergleichstest...|supergri

Will die auch mal begrabbeln!!!

@Fynn,

Hab zwei Plätze reserviert. Wir mit Andy u du mit Chris.
Bestätigung der Reservierung kam heute, muß jetzt 50€ anzahlen. 
Stellplatz für Wohnmobil, Zelt od WoWa incl 1 PKW 9,50€ am Tag
+ pro Person 4,50€ 
+ Strom 2€

@ Junger Dorschler
könntest dich ja mit zu uns gesellen, allerdings kostet dann ein Zelt mehr, 6,50€ so wie ich das hier auf der Preisliste sehe...

Liebe Grüße Liz #h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

super dann bin ich dabei#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2000er!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bringe auch meinen carpdome mit penne also nicht im auto .
machs mir mit chris im zelt gemütlich und nutze das auto als schließfach |supergri  sonst hätte der arme chris unter freiem himmel pennen müssen :q und dat geht doch nich.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hab zwei Plätze reserviert. Wir mit Andy u du mit Chris.



ich hoffe das ich jetzt nichts durcheinander gebracht habe |kopfkrat  
weil ich ja eigendlich im auto schlafen wollte. chris hatte mich vorgestern angerufen da haben wir das so abgesprochen das ich denn doch ein zelt mitbringe da er ja das wohnmobil nicht hat.

aber das bekommen wir sicher alles hin.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wird schon jeder ein Plätzchen zum schlafen finden...
Grüße Liz


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer will schon viel schlafen#g.
Meine Maus kackt sich immer noch nicht aus ob sie mit kommt#q
Na mitte nächste woche weiss ich mehr. Und platz zum schlafen finde ich immer.#h
So morgen erst mal auf Aal nacht(Aber nicht mehr zu dem See mit den Larven zeug#d)
wenn ich so höre was ihr für Ruten habt muss ich meine alten Stock wohl auch noch austauschen.#c
mal sehn was mein dealer noch so da hat(im moment nicht viel)


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nach dem Regen geht bestimmt was auf Aal!
Ich wünsch dir mal ordentlich digge Schleicher!!!:m

Auf die Rute kommt's doch eigentlich gar net soooo an, wenn de mit deinem Stock klar kommst, dann ist doch alles Bestens!:q

Net das dein Frauchen noch'n Aff kriegt, wenn du dir nen neuen Prügel zulegst!
Dann darfst de vielleicht net mit...|uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nach dem Regen geht bestimmt was auf Aal!
> Ich wünsch dir mal ordentlich digge Schleicher!!!:m
> 
> Auf die Rute kommt's doch eigentlich gar net soooo an, wenn de mit deinem Stock klar kommst, dann ist doch alles Bestens!:q
> ...



Bin mit meinen Prügel eigentlich ganz zufrieden|muahah:

Denke aber mal das vor Ort auch noch eine möglichkeit besteht etwas zu erwerben;+.

die letzte zeit lief der Aal hier nicht so gut:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Bin mit meinen Prügel eigentlich ganz zufrieden|muahah:
> 
> Denke aber mal das vor Ort auch noch eine möglichkeit besteht etwas zu erwerben;+.
> 
> die letzte zeit lief der Aal hier nicht so gut:c


 

|muahah:Ich wußte, dass er das sagen würde!!!:q


Ich würd auch gern mal wieder ein Nachtangeln machen. Krieg aber leider momentan keine Zeit...#d#q

Ist nicht so kalt, hat geregnet und dann noch abnehmender Mond!!!
Klar geht da was!

Hast dieses Aal Magnet Zeug?
Wirkt Wunder!!!:m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen,
welches Aal Magnet Zeug?|kopfkrat Habe etwas von top secret Aalkiller hatte damit schon gute erfolge.
Meinst bestimmt was anderes!
Wetter spielt auf jeden Fall mit:m

Jetzt noch 5 Std arbeiten dann ist Wochenende:q.

Und die vorfreude auf das nächste Wochenende ist am größten#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> welches Aal Magnet Zeug?|kopfkrat Habe etwas von top secret Aalkiller hatte damit schon gute erfolge.
> Meinst bestimmt was anderes!
> Wetter spielt auf jeden Fall mit:m
> ...



Aal Magnet ist in etwa das Gleiche, wie Aalkiller... Stinkt gleich!!!:v
Wenn ich nicht soviel anderes am Wochenende vorhätt, dann würd ich mich auch an meinen Lieblingssee machen und mit der Spinnrute bissl dem großen Wels nachstellen...:q

Bei mir sind's noch sieben Stunden schaffen, dafür aber nächste Woche nur Montag/Dienstag arbeiten, dann bis 19ten August Urlaub!!!:vik:

Ich freu mich auch schon wie Bolle auf nächstes Wochenende!:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
ich hab nur noch 4Std, dann ein büschen pennen, heut Abend Party Sa, So und Mo-Do arbeiten, dann kann ich endlich meine neue Rute  zum Einsatz bringen  :vik: :vik: :vik: 

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!!!

Yo, jetzt sind's bei mir auch nur noch fünf Stündchen...#6

Party's sind das WE auch zwei Stück angesagt!:q

Gute! Deshalb laß ich ja auch das Fischen sein!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen, mein süßes Schnarchrattus!|wavey::k:q


----------



## Liz261280 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen Schatz :l Schmatz :-X
Machst du schon Pause?


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Schatz :l Schmatz :-X
> Machst du schon Pause?




Yes!!! Ali Fruhstuck machen...:q


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo man jetzt im mom gute Mefos fängt?
(S-H)


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Henning Lorenzen
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil

versuchs mal hier...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106870

die können Dir bestimmt besser helfen, vom Kutter aus lassen sich MeFo's nur schlecht beangeln, obwohl |kopfkrat bei der letzten Tour hatte einer eine MeFo gezogen #6

Chris


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

okay sorry die haben mich aber zu euch geschickt um Rat zu Suchen


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so Chris,

ich werde heut Nachmittag beim Blinker anrufen und mein Abo kündigen...:q

Ein Heft, wo Enten drin sind, brauch kein Mensch!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> okay sorry die haben mich aber zu euch geschickt um Rat zu Suchen




Ja nee, is klar!!!|uhoh::m

Ich würd sagen, die wollten dich einfach los werden...


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> okay sorry die haben mich aber zu euch geschickt um Rat zu Suchen


 
erzähl doch nichts, oder wolltest Du MeFo vom Kutter aus Angeln |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat OK wenn Du meinst, viel erfolg  #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach so Chris,
> 
> ich werde heut Nachmittag beim Blinker anrufen und mein Abo kündigen...:q
> 
> Ein Heft, wo Enten drin sind, brauch kein Mensch!!!|uhoh:


 
so isses


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo man jetzt im mom gute Mefos fängt?
> (S-H)



Überall wo's schnell tief wird und Strömung herrscht.

@Dirk
wo kriegt man dieses Aal Zeugs?


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Überall wo's schnell tief wird und Strömung herrscht.
> 
> @Dirk
> wo kriegt man dieses Aal Zeugs?



Normal in jedem Angelladen...

Ist so ein Dipp, da tauchste den Wurm oder Köderfisch rein!

Aber sei vorsichtig! Wenn de das Zeugs an die Finger oder an die Hose bekommst, dann haste extremen Stinkealarm!!!:v
Ich mach nicht umsonst, das eigentlich ungeliebte Kotzsmily hier hin!!!
Das Zeug stinkt schlimmer als der Teufel unterm Arm!!!|uhoh:
Doch die Aale lieben das wohl...


----------



## Deibel (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> erzähl doch nichts, oder wolltest Du MeFo vom Kutter aus Angeln |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat OK wenn Du meinst, viel erfolg  #6




Locker bleiben, war mein Fehler (ups falscher Link)! Hab versucht ihm zu Helfen und u.a. auf dieses Forum verwiesen! #t


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Deibel schrieb:


> Locker bleiben, war mein Fehler (ups falscher Link)! Hab versucht ihm zu Helfen und u.a. auf dieses Forum verwiesen! #t




Böser, böser schelmischer Deibel!!!:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Deibel schrieb:


> Locker bleiben, war mein Fehler (ups falscher Link)! Hab versucht ihm zu Helfen und u.a. auf dieses Forum verwiesen! #t



So schlecht ist es gar nicht, ihn hierher zu verweisen  In Sachen MeFo kann ich schon "ein bischen" helfen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

ich werde mal gucken ob unser Händler das Zeugs hat.
Wäre ja witzig wenn ich meinen Kollegen damit mal so richtig abledern könnte, ohne das er gleich mit kriegt das ich schummle :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> ich werde mal gucken ob unser Händler das Zeugs hat.
> Wäre ja witzig wenn ich meinen Kollegen damit mal so richtig abledern könnte, ohne das er gleich mit kriegt das ich schummle :m



Wenn er ohne fischt und mit dem Zeugs, dann machste ihn 100%tig nass...
Wirste sehen!!!#6
Oh Mann, ich könnt auch grad mal wieder auf die Schleicher geh'n!


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist mein Ziel :q

Nachdem ich ihn letztes mal 5 zu 2 abgeledert habe, und er mic hgestern 1 zu 0 |evil:, muss er mal ne Lektion lernen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das ist mein Ziel :q
> 
> Nachdem ich ihn letztes mal 5 zu 2 abgeledert habe, und er mic hgestern 1 zu 0 |evil:, muss er mal ne Lektion lernen :q




Juhu, Fynn!!!:g
Eben ist meine Mefo Rute von Mad zu Hause angekommen...:vik:
Bin jetzt soooo gespannt! Will jetzt natürlich ganz schnell heim!
Die 1 1/2 Stunden werden sich jetzt ewig ziehen!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aaachjaaa #6 die gibts ja auch noch.

Bring mit am Freitag #6

Gibts hier irgendjemanden, bei dem der örtliche Händler große Gufi Köpfe hat? Also so 50-80gr. 
Aber KEINE Dorshcbomben! Sondern Köpfe, bei denen das Blei am Schaft nicht so dick ist, dass der Gufi aufreißt. |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Aaachjaaa #6 die gibts ja auch noch.
> 
> Bring mit am Freitag #6
> 
> ...



klaro hier von cormoran oder profi blinker wieviel und welche größe brauchte denn? bring ich die freitag mit. greez
andy


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Aaachjaaa #6 die gibts ja auch noch.
> 
> Bring mit am Freitag #6
> 
> ...


 


Bis wann brauchst du die.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Aaachjaaa #6 die gibts ja auch noch.
> 
> Bring mit am Freitag #6
> 
> ...



Klar bring ich die mit!!! Bin doch heiß, wie sich mit der werfen läßt...:q

Wir fischen doch nur mit schweren Jigköpfen!!!

Haben ordentlich Vorrat bei der Gummitanke bestellt...
Können euch glaube alle mitversorgen nächste Woche!!!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,|wavey:

drei Dumme, eine Antwort, wa???:q:q:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie geil:q

ich fahr morgen nochma zur tanke, ich bauche ja noch Gummis|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Wie geil:q
> 
> ich fahr morgen nochma zur tanke, ich bauche ja noch Gummis|wavey:



gummis bekommste auch überall anders. da mußte nich extra zur tankstelle gibbet auch bei rossmann und so sogar mit geschmack und mit noppen oder rillen oder auch ohne allem. sogar für klitze kleine |supergri|supergri|supergri :m

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu hab ich erstmal fertich nach laboe geht dann weiter #6http://img505.*ih.us/img505/2580/jd100035ej8.jpg
Shot with JD 10.0z3 EasyShot at 2007-08-03


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was haste vorne für nen Schriftzug drin, Andy?

Ist ja geil mit den Jigköpfen :m

@Gerald
bis Donnerstag Abend bräuchte ich die 

@Andy
was sollen die denn kosten?

@Dirk
wäre auch was :m
Aber auf die Rute von Mad bin ich mal gespannt.

Komme gerade aus Kiel, leider waren dort keien vernünftigen Pilkruten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

welchen schriftzug meinste 
inner scheibe werbung von der tönungsfirma name wird nicht genannt :g im grill natürlich ABT

was die köpfe kosten kann ich die nich so sagen da muß ich hin.
kann ja nich alle preise im kopf haben|uhoh: wenn ich es schaffe schau ich morgen mal beim dealer vorbei. aber das wird sicher wieder eng wie ich die sache so sehe ,bin erstmal wieder arbeiten |bigeyes

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, nur Werbung....
Manche haben da ja auch ganz nette Schriftzüge drin....

Das mitm Grill habe ich schon erkannt :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu hab ich erstmal fertich nach laboe geht dann weiter #6http://img505.*ih.us/img505/2580/jd100035ej8.jpg
> Shot with JD 10.0z3 EasyShot at 2007-08-03


 

Feines Autochen, der Herr!!!#6#6#6

Böser Blick würd bei den Scheinwerfern noch gut ausschauen...:m

Volkswagen ist einfach goil!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Meerforellenrute ist der Oberhammer!!!:k

Eigentlich ist man ja schon bissl verrückt, sich so'n Tackle zu holen, aber man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst kaum was...|rolleyes:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
sauber ! gut gelungen #6
die ein oder andere verbesserung noch(etwas tiefer, Böser Blick, Frontstoßfänger) dann isser perfect #6 #6 #6 

*VW forever* :vik: 

Chris
Ich warte noch bis Mai ´08 , dann geht`s meinem Golf an den Kragen  ...dann ist die Werksgarantie durch :vik: und ich kann ohne Hemmungen loslegen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

würde ja gerne tiefer und verspoilern aber ich muß ja auch an mein anderes hobby denken. ich bin nunmal angler |rolleyes und verpisse mich gerne mal in die pampa ,da werde ich dann arge probleme bekommen,da ackerwege ja nicht gerade ideal für den rennsport sind :q  aber son paar kleine veränderungen kommen noch frontstoßstange vom vr 6 , schwarze frontleuchten , m3 spiegel, komplett rote rückleuchten, schwarze seitenblinker und ne schicke voll lederausstattung.ewentuell keilfahrwerk wenn die tiefe es zulässt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Passat-35i-VR6-L...oryZ9873QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das wäre ein traumauto,vlt bekomme ich es noch in den kopf mir einen vr6 zu kaufen dann brauch ich allerdings ne neue halle und viel zeit |uhoh: |supergri

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Passat von eBay ist echt der absolute oberhammer! #6#6

Aber deiner ist auch nicht zu verachten #6


----------



## der Jäger (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !!

Zitat fürs Andy`s Schlitten : Ein geiler Wagen , schön groß und passt jede Menge Fisch hinein   . Und muss dem von MFT-Dirk zustimmen mit dem bösem Blick sieht das Gefährt noch edler aus.

Trotzdem dem Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team einen schönen Sonntag.

Mal schauen ob ich es noch schaffe vorm Dienst nochmal bei Euch rein zuschauen.Hab schon die Augen einer Eule.

Gruß 
der Jäger


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So jetzt muss ich mich hier mal so richtig auskotzen :v

Da komme ich eben vom Baden wieder und sehe in der Bushaltestelle 100m von mir zu Hause weg einen alten Mann liegen. Zuerst dachte ich "ach ist bestimmt nur 'n besoffener Penner". Naja aber ungefähr 2 Sekunden später habe ich dann realisiert das er da mit kompletten Winterklamotten liegt (haben hier gerade 30° und Sonne).
Naja bin dann halt kurz nach Hause und habe mir meine Mutter mal eben geschnappt und wir sind dahin gegangen.
Zuerst dachten wir der wäre tot, dann hat er aber seinen Mundwinkel ein ganz klein bischen bewegt.
Wir haben dann erstmal lieber Krankenwagen angerufen, weil sein Gesicht auch überall blutig war und sein eines Auge total zu geschwollen war.
Meine Mutter ist dann nochmal hin und hat versucht mit ihm zu reden, er hat dann auch irgendwas gefaselt von wegen das er geschlagen wurde usw. Wäre auch nicht ganz auszuschließen, bei seinem Gesicht...
Er wollte unbedingt einen Krankenwagen, weil es ihm sichtlich echt beschissen ging.

Auf einmal kommt da sone Tusse vom Altersheim und hält genau auf der Bushaltestelle an. Sie meinte nur "ach da haben wir ihn ja, ich bin hier schon 3 mal vorbei gefahren und habe ihn nicht gesehen".
Dann hat meine Mutter ihr erstmal alles geschildert was er uns erzählt hat und wie sein Gesicht aussieht...
Sie meinte nur ganz trocken "Sie kennen ihn nicht". 
Sofort hat die Tusse dann bei der 112 angerufen und hat den Krankenwagen wieder abbestellt #d
Zum Glück kam genau in dem Moment die Polizei um die Ecke, die haben sich damit glücklicherweise nicht einfach so zufrieden gegeben...

Da bekomme ich einfach nur das :v. 
Da sitzt ein mind. 85 jähriger Mann, der wahrsch. im Krieg dabei war und Deutschland wieder mit aufgebaut hat, völlig zusammengeschlagen und kurz vorm Tod in der Bushaltestelle und die schei*ß Tusse vom Altersheim spielt das alles runter als wenn nix los wäre #d
Ich hoffe die Polizei macht da jetzt mal ein bischen Druck, weil begeistert waren die auch nicht gerade vom Verhalten der "Pflegerin :v"


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha, das ist echt heftig|uhoh:#d

Was es nur für Leute gibt, echt schlimm sowas


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich mich hier mal so richtig auskotzen :v
> 
> Da komme ich eben vom Baden wieder und sehe in der Bushaltestelle 100m von mir zu Hause weg einen alten Mann liegen. Zuerst dachte ich "ach ist bestimmt nur 'n besoffener Penner". Naja aber ungefähr 2 Sekunden später habe ich dann realisiert das er da mit kompletten Winterklamotten liegt (haben hier gerade 30° und Sonne).
> Naja bin dann halt kurz nach Hause und habe mir meine Mutter mal eben geschnappt und wir sind dahin gegangen.
> ...



leider ist das die realität es ist wirklich zu :v wie mit dem leben vieler menschen umgegangen wird ,sie sind alt werden nicht mehr gebraucht und sind somit ein laster für unsere umwelt . man sieht so viele berichte wo altenheime für alte menschen nurnoch eine sterbehilfe ist und das auf grausamste art. gut das es noch menschen mit etwas herz gibt. #6 fynn
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
So Arbeitswochende vorbei :vik: ....endlich, morgen noch dann ist die Messe rum und ich kann mich seelen ruhig aufs nächste WE vorbereiten.
Ich könnt schon wieder.... |laola: zum Glück war dauerhaft Arbeit, dann ist es nicht so wild sonst steht man sich die Beine in den Bauch für nix und wieder nix und der Tag nimmt kein Ende.

Wenn ich Fynns Erlebnis lese könnt ich auch schon wieder..aber diesmal |splat: :v |motz:
wie hier zulande mit alten Menschen umgegangen wird #d *Respektlos und Dumm,* werden wir nicht alle irgendwann mal alt?!?!
...und dann ab ins Altersheim und weg, warten bis zum Tod und dann legger das Erbe einkassieren |abgelehn
Von vielen (ich sage viele, weil es bestimmt auch echte Altenpfleger gibt) "Altenpflegern" wird mit Schutzbefohlenen umgegangen dat is #d ...mir fehlen dir Worte.
"Zum :v"  ist da eher milde ausgedrückt
Wir sollten uns vlt. alle mal ein Beispiel an benachbarten Ländern nehmen, wo das Alter respektiert und geschätzt wird. 
Sicher regt es auf wenn in der Mittagspause beim Discounter, die Omi vor einem ihren Monatseinkauf mit Kleingeld bezahlt, aber...is nun mal so*.*

so nu is die Luft raus 
Chris


----------



## der Jäger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> leider ist das die realität es ist wirklich zu :v wie mit dem leben vieler menschen umgegangen wird ,sie sind alt werden nicht mehr gebraucht und sind somit ein laster für unsere umwelt . man sieht so viele berichte wo altenheime für alte menschen nurnoch eine sterbehilfe ist und das auf grausamste art. gut das es noch menschen mit etwas herz gibt. #6 fynn
> greez
> andy
> 
> ...


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaja, so issas.....|evil:

Komme gerade vom Nachtangeln zurück. Hatte 6 Aale, mein Kollege  2 :q 
Mein kleinster Aal war größer als der Größere von meinem Kollegen #6
Habe irgendwie voll das Nest gefunden, letztes mal lief es auch schon ähnlich gut.

Wenn ich mir jetzt noch das Aal Magnet Zeugs besorge, sollte es evtl. mal in den 2-stelligen Bereich gehen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jaja, so issas.....|evil:
> 
> Komme gerade vom Nachtangeln zurück. Hatte 6 Aale, mein Kollege  2 :q
> Mein kleinster Aal war größer als der Größere von meinem Kollegen #6
> ...



kein wunder das hier strom aufwärts keine aale mehr ankommen wenn du die vorher alle verhaftest |rolleyes
 oh man das wird ne harte woche hoffendlich spielt das wetter mit

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fr NW 4 und Sa No 3-4

passt doch erstmal


----------



## der Jäger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! #h


Nicht schlecht Herr Specht Dir  Fynn ein dickes Petri für den gelundenen Fang . So viel Zeit möchte ich auch mal haben. Habe nen blöden Dienst und komme garnicht zum #:



gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

ich habe es fynn einfach mal gleich getan und bin gestern mal die Aale ärgern gewesen.

lief echt super, ich konnte meinen Kumpel mal wieder schlagen mit nem deutlichen 6:2 wovon 4 jetzt in der Tiefkühle liegen|supergri

Nebenbei hat er noch sein handy in den Fluten gelassen und 3 Fische in den steinpackungen verloren War echt nicht sein tag|bla:


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe heute doch tatsächlich mal sonen ollen Muffmolch gefangen :m
Was meint ihr, was er gewogen haben könnte? #c War 77cm.
War aber ein absolut geiler Drill, selten so viel Power erlebt. Aber der hat natürlich auch gut was mit seiner Masse wett gemacht 

Davor gabs noch einen Hecht, endlich seit langem mal wieder einer :m Leider ziemlich schlank, aber Drilling war schon in den Kiemen #q
Aber mit 74cm war er auch nicht allzu klein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Fynn
schönes Ding #6

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
So ich bin fast fertig mit arbeiten :vik: nich mehr lang und es geht auf gen Laboe :vik:
war vorhin noch schnell in der GT @Dirk hab die gewünschten Jigköpfe geholt #6
@Andy die GuFi`s hab ich nicht getauscht, aber ich bring beim nächsten mal die kleineren mit, versprochen 

Jetzt nochmal schnell zu MoritzNord ne hübsche Jacke kaufen und dann is auch langsam Schicht  

Bis gleich 
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Andy die GuFi`s hab ich nicht getauscht, aber ich bring beim
> 
> Chris



moin chris 

mach dir mal keine gedanken wegen den gufis hab auch noch montag welche erstanden gleiche größe nr5 die sind o.k. für dieses we :c.ich wünsch euch noch was jungs und madels  bis denne montag bin ich wieder zur gewohnten zeit hier .also verschlaf nich 
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

guck mal lieber nicht in die aktuellen Fänge :q|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dieses we :c.ich wünsch euch noch was jungs und madels bis denne montag bin ich wieder zur gewohnten zeit hier .also verschlaf nich


 
Es war zwar schade das Du nicht dabei warst, aber Angeltechnisch war da nichts zu verpassen :q und wenn Du die traurige Vorstellung von Deinem Namensvetter gesehen hättest #d hättest Du Dir gewünscht garnicht hoch gekommen zu sein, ich sags Dir Andy sei Froh, 
ich hab am So in einer Tour gemeckert #d auch shize für die anderen, aber das ging garnicht. Nächstes mal Heikendorf oder gleich DK :vik:



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> guck mal lieber nicht in die aktuellen Fänge :q|uhoh:


 
Ich glaub ich muß :v ....das ist genau was ich meinte, so ein ......fährt mit uns Stundenlang durch die Weltgeschichte läßt Dumme Sprüche und kann uns dann nicht mal annähernd so einen Erfolg bringen.
Aber ich habs ja immer gesagt MS Forelle :vik: 
zum Thema: hierzu erspar ich mir ab jetzt jeglichen Kommentar; ihr wißt was/wenn ich meine....Schicht im Schacht

Gruß Chris


----------



## Truttafriend (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris, dein Ärger am WE bei mal btw.

Muss das so sein? Ich hab dein Posting entschärft.

Hol mal tief Luft bevor du verbal so im AB ausrutscht  #h

Forenbetreiber sind verantwortlich für das was DU schreibst und haben wenig Bock und Kohle auf gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen wegen Beleidigungen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

#d#d#d
sorry, so gut wie wir uns am WE verstanden haben...aber da ziehe ich jetzt absolut nicht mit 
Gilt auch für den Beitrag im MS LL Thread. 

Aber wie du so schön sagst: Schicht im Schacht


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> #d#d#d
> sorry, so gut wie wir uns am WE verstanden haben...aber da ziehe ich jetzt absolut nicht mit
> ...


 
Ja echt schön wie wir uns bis jetzt verstanden haben, verstehe auch das Du nicht mitziehen willst, aber darum hat Dich auch keiner gebeten, oder hatte ich unter meinem Post irgendwo Deinen Namen geschrieben? #c|supergri

@
Ich tue leiglich *meine* Meinung kund wofür dieses Board (auch wieder) meiner Meinung nach da ist.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @
> Ich tue leiglich *meine* Meinung kund wofür dieses Board (auch wieder) meiner Meinung nach da ist.



Selbstverständlich, aber auf das Wie kommt es an.
ich möchte hier ich nicht lesen wie du, egal wem, jemanden diverse Dinge in den A.... wünschst oder als braunes Pack bezeichnest.
In den Boardregeln, die du anerkannt hast, kannst du das gerne noch mal lesen.
Hier lesen auch 10000de Kinder mit und der Forenbetreiber ist immer noch verantwortlich für das was du so hier einstellst.

Hol einfach mal tief Luft vorm posten und nimm dann die kleinste Keule


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ne war ja auch nicht böse gemeint...
Find's echt nur n bischen heftig was du hier geschrieben hast. 

Logisch war es kacke, das wir jeden Tag so weit gefahren sind und nix gefangen haben.
Aber andersrum, was hätten alle (du) gesagt, wenn wir beim Leuchtturm gewesen wären und da nix gefangen hätten? Dann hieße es wieder "Er hat sich überhaupt keine Mühe gegeben, hätte ruhig mal ein bischen weiter fahren können und nicht nur Diesel sparen...!"
Nebenbei ist er alle 3 Tage ne Stunde länger draußen geblieben...
Ich habe auch nicht gesehen, dass irgendjemand zu ihm hoch ist und ihm gesagt hat, dass die auf der Forelle fangen. (Ausnahme, als du nach dem Abhupen oben warst und nach Heringen gefragt hast). Zu Bernhard hat er halt keinen Kontakt...#c
Samstag ist er ja auch noch in langsamer Fahrt an der Forelle und der Nordwind vorbei und hatte keinerlei Anzeige. Wenn er nur auf Verdacht anhalten würde gäbe es auch wieder nur |krach:

Kundenverarsche sieht meiner Meinung nach auch anders aus, als jeden Tag so weit wie möglich zu fahren (teuren Diesel verblasen) und dann noch eine Stunde länger als geplant draußen bleiben.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *§ 7 Haftungsausschluß*
> (1) Die Betreiber des Anglerboards sind für Gesetzesverstöße und sonstige Verfehlungen der Nutzer nicht haftbar.
> 
> ...soviel dazu



Leider wird da anders abgeurteilt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ja ne war ja auch nicht böse gemeint...
> Find's echt nur n bischen heftig was du hier geschrieben hast.
> 
> Logisch war es kacke, das wir jeden Tag so weit gefahren sind und nix gefangen haben.
> ...


 
Moin Fynn
hab ich auch nicht gedacht das das Böse gemeint war und ich versteh auch das Du hinter Andreas stehst :q aber eine Stunde länger draußen für nichts und ewiges rumgekurve auf *Gunthers* Kosten rechtfertigen nicht seine ********* reaktion wenn ein Kunde es wagt ihn anzusprechen,wir haben uns doch kurz übers Schießgebiet Unterhalten...da versteh ich dann jetzt nicht so ganz was Du meinst und die gleiche Nr. die von Anglern abgezogen wird "der Kpt. ist an den schlechten Fängen Schuld" wurde mal ganz geflegt umgedreht und plötzlich waren alle Un-Angler #d lt. seiner Aussage (ja ja außer Dirk und der Bug Fritze mit dem Quelldorsch).Das kann doch echt nicht sein Ernst sein #t der hält sich wohl für Otto Walkes,ich lach mich kaputt.
Ich versteh auch nicht wieso gedacht wird mir ginge es um meine Fänge, mir reicht was ich hab, ich mag Dorsch nicht mal so gerne.
Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich soviel Fisch kaufen das ich daran Ersticke #6

kein Streß aber sonne Shize laß ich nicht auf mir sitzen,ich wollte Entspannt ein bischen Drillen und ein paar schöne Stunden mit euch verbringen und dann das ätzende Wetter, kaum Angelzeit + bescheidene Fänge durchweg
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris

halloooo wat geht denn hier gerade ???? ruf mich mal an ????
damit ich bescheid weis .o.k. alter

bis denne andy oder schick mir deine neue nummer.

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Fynn
> hab ich auch nicht gedacht das das Böse gemeint war und ich versteh auch das Du hinter Andreas stehst :q aber eine Stunde länger draußen für nichts und ewiges rumgekurve auf *Gunthers* Kosten rechtfertigen nicht seine ********* reaktion wenn ein Kunde es wagt ihn anzusprechen,wir haben uns doch kurz übers Schießgebiet Unterhalten...da versteh ich dann jetzt nicht so ganz was Du meinst und die gleiche Nr. die von Anglern abgezogen wird "der Kpt. ist an den schlechten Fängen Schuld" wurde mal ganz geflegt umgedreht und plötzlich waren alle Un-Angler #d lt. seiner Aussage (ja ja außer Dirk und der Bug Fritze mit dem Quelldorsch).Das kann doch echt nicht sein Ernst sein #t der hält sich wohl für Otto Walkes,ich lach mich kaputt.
> Ich versteh auch nicht wieso gedacht wird mir ginge es um meine Fänge, mir reicht was ich hab, ich mag Dorsch nicht mal so gerne.
> Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich soviel Fisch kaufen das ich daran Ersticke #6
> ...



Moin Chris
was heißt ich stehe hinter Andreas? Ich habe solche Fahrten schon bei allen erlebt, sogar bei dem von dir so hoch gelobtem Bernhard. Kann dir gerne mal einen Link von dem Bericht von dem WE raussuchen. Da waren beide Tage absolut fürn Arsch und unsere Touren waren dagegen die absoluten Supertage. 
An den Tagen lief es bei Andy aber um Längen besser...

Ich finde schon, dass seine Reaktion einigermaßen gerechtfertigt war. Denk mal dran, wie du vorher über ihn geredet hast und was du zu ihm gesagt hast, als er da wieder irgendwas gesagt hat. 
Ist jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint, aber wie du dich vorher über ihn ausgelassen hast...dat war auch nicht gerade nett, und er hat das ein oder andere garantiert gehört...

Logisch kommt die Vermutung auf, dass er auf Gunters Kosten durch die Gegend eiert. Die kann, und will, ich auch nicht abstreiten. 
Aber das kann man so leider auch nicht beweisen, deshalb halte ich mich da öffentlich ein bischen zurück 
Nur so viel: Auf der Sirius hatte ich immer besser Fänge und ich hoffe/nehme an auf der Sirius 2 werden sie wieder besser 




> und die gleiche Nr. die von Anglern abgezogen wird "der Kpt. ist an den schlechten Fängen Schuld" wurde mal ganz geflegt umgedreht und plötzlich waren alle Un-Angler #d lt. seiner Aussage



Das darf man halt nicht so ernst nehmen, er meint es ja auch nicht so ernst 
Aber er kann halt auch nichts anderes machen, als auf die Anzeigen auf dem Echolot vertrauen. Wenn da nunmal eine mega Anzeige ist und er drauf hält, hat er soweit seinen Job getan. Was danach folgt liegt ja ganz sicher nicht bei ihm, sondern beim Dorsch und/oder Angler.
Mit den Sprüchen muss man halt leben können bei Andy, die kommen auch wenn man fängt, dann sinds aber andere Sprüche :q Irgendwas hat der immer zu meckern 
Aber wie gesagt, mit Humor nehmen und irgendwelche Sprüche auf seinem Niveau zurück bringen, dann ist die Sache gegessen. 

Im Moment kommt es aber leider echt so rüber, als wenn es dir u.A. auch um die Fänge geht. 


> kein Streß aber sonne Shize laß ich nicht auf mir sitzen,ich wollte Entspannt ein bischen Drillen und ein paar schöne Stunden mit euch verbringen



....und ich finde das hatten wir.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn
da hat jeder so seine Meinung und ich seh das nun mal so.
zum Thema Niveau #d alles bis zu einem gewissen Grad, aber der ist immer Krasser geworden, ich Heul nicht wg. meiner Fänge oder wg. seiner Sprüche.
Sicher hatten wir ne goile Zeit, aber ich hab einfach kein Bock auf seine ewige anmache #6
da kann ich dann auch Arbeiten gehen oder besser noch zu Hause bleiben, ist Billiger und genauso Stressig. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop so ist es halt, der eine kommt mit seiner Art zurecht, der andere nicht...


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal willst Du mir Dumm kommen? 
Du wirst meine Meinung über Ihn nicht ändern...viel Spaß auf dem neuen Kutter, aber ich fahr nicht mehr nach Laboe, ich hab bei Bernhard auch schon Schneidertage erlebt, aber wenn A****s es nicht verkraften kann was andere zu ihm sagen und Ausfällig wird |peinlich denn ich hab ihn nicht Angegriffen. Und nur weil er eine prsöhnliche Sache mit Forellen Bernhard hat, mir ist das ehrlich gesagt völlig egal 
..laß mal gut sein, ich wollte Dir meine Meinung nicht aufzwängen, bitte versuch nicht mir Deine aufzudrücken.
..und nu is gut Knut #6 |gutenach


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist mir schon klar das ich dir meine Meinung nicht aufzwängen kann, habs auch nicht versucht 
Aber jetzt ist wirklich gut Knut :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass…aber das Wasser wird Chuck Norris. 

@Dirk 
geiler gehts echt nicht, ich lieg den ganzen Tag auf dem Boden, und das nimmt kein Ende #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chuck Norris fällt nicht ins Wasser, er will nur das Boot von unten sehen :g


----------



## Liz261280 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Erde dreht sich weil Chuck Norris drüber läuft !!!

Grüße an alle
Liz


----------



## Liz261280 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

,, Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut” stimmt, am ersten tag war Chuck mit den Pyramiden von Giseh beschäftigt, als es dann keine Steine mehr gab musste er Sand zu Steinen pressen, nach Rom wollten die Chinesen dann eine Mauer haben, erst hat er sie alle geroundhoused (was ihre größe erklärt) hat sich aber gütig gezeigt und die Mauer doch noch gebaut (um an die Steine zu kommen baute er Atlantis ab)


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Chuck Norris fällt nicht ins Wasser, er will nur das Boot von unten sehen :g


 


MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Die Erde dreht sich weil Chuck Norris drüber läuft !!!
> 
> Grüße an alle
> Liz


 


MFT-Liz schrieb:


> ,, Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut” stimmt, am ersten tag war Chuck mit den Pyramiden von Giseh beschäftigt, als es dann keine Steine mehr gab musste er Sand zu Steinen pressen, nach Rom wollten die Chinesen dann eine Mauer haben, erst hat er sie alle geroundhoused (was ihre größe erklärt) hat sich aber gütig gezeigt und die Mauer doch noch gebaut (um an die Steine zu kommen baute er Atlantis ab)


 

ihr seid so geil #6 ich lieg am Boden, sorry aber besonderer #r für Fynn  ich wär gerade fast erstickt vor Lachen


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Liz
aber eigentlich...
...Norris geht nicht um die Welt, sondern die Welt dreht sich für Chuck Norris aus angst vor einem Roundhouse Kick


----------



## Liz261280 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das könnte es auch sein, stimmt...
#6

Der von Fynn ist natürlich nicht mehr zu toppen!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein noch..
Chuck Norris hat für sein gutes Aussehen und seine Martial Arts Skills
seine Seele an den Teufel verkauft. Kurz nachdem der Pakt beschlossen
war, hat Chuck dem Teufel einen Roundhouse-Kick in die Fresse verpasst
und seine Seele zurück genommen. Der Teufel, der Ironie mag, konnte
nicht wirklich wütend sein und gab zu, er hätte es kommen sehen müssen.
Seit dem spielen beide jeden 2ten Mittwoch im Monat Poker.

 chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q
N paar Sprüche sind echt der hammer #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na also geht doch :vik:
stimmung wieder gelockert :q:q:q
auf was für ideen ihr so kommt |muahah:

greez andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schau gerade so gen himmel wir haben tiefgezogene regenwolken die untere schicht ist pecken rot |uhoh: sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen völlig goil . das schauspiel dauerte c.a. 5 min. nu iss weg hat jemand von euch sowas schonmal gesehen???
ich ja ,roter himmel iss ja nichts aussergewöhnliches, aber niemals bei so tief stehenden wolken|rolleyes dazu kommt noch das wir leichten regen haben|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
hier gießt es einfach nur in Strömen von rot ist nichts zu sehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
bist spät drann muß gleich los


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> hier gießt es einfach nur in Strömen von rot ist nichts zu sehen



oh oh ich muß nach lüneburg da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie es da aussieht


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau wie immer anständig verpennt, aber so Früh hoch ist auch immer ne qual und irgendwie hab ich nix so gut gepennt, aber egal...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lüneburg ist bestimmt auch komplett veregnet, mußt Du den aufs Dach oder kannst kuschelig drinnen Arbeiten?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: haste schonmal einen dachdecker teppich verlegen sehen :q

nee natürlich draussen eine hochterasse machen soll wohl undicht sein naja wolln erstmal ursachenforschung machen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: haste schonmal einen dachdecker teppich verlegen sehen :q
> 
> nee natürlich draussen eine hochterasse machen soll wohl undicht sein naja wolln erstmal ursachenforschung machen.


 
Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt 

..aber ich würd jetzt ehrlich gesagt lieber drinnen bleiben, ich kann nur hoffen das wir noch ein paar schöne Tage dieses Jahr bekommen, immer dieses graue Regenwetter das nervt langsam gewaltig :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt
> 
> ..aber ich würd jetzt ehrlich gesagt lieber drinnen bleiben, ich kann nur hoffen das wir noch ein paar schöne Tage dieses Jahr bekommen, immer dieses graue Regenwetter das nervt langsam gewaltig :r



wart mal ab wenn ich pardy mache dann haben wir bestes wetter,wenn nich wird es herbeigesoffen :vik:

so ich muß flitzen bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wart mal ab wenn ich pardy mache dann haben wir bestes wetter,wenn nich wird es herbeigesoffen :vik:
> 
> so ich muß flitzen bis denne
> greez
> andy


 

eben später im Jahr wird das Wetter wieder besser, so mit sonnig warmen 20grad um Weihnachten :vik: bald iss hier Karibik, im Somer Regen und im Winter hübsch :q:q:q

na dann wünsch ich viel Spaß aufm Dach #6
Bis später
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat hier los alle untergegangen  |rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
ausgepennt oder abgebrochen? definitiv abgebrochen |gaehn: das geht seit dem WE nur noch so, Gestern hab ich legger ne Runde auf meinem Schreibtisch geratzt |schlaf:


----------



## Liz261280 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War das WE so schlimm ? #c


----------



## der Jäger (16. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!  #h

Wünsch dem Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team ein schönes Wochenende und denen die Angeln gehen ein dickes Petri Heil .

Ich komm zu garnichts mehr #q   bin nr auf Arbeit und habe sehr wenig Zeit . Das Haus bin ich immer noch nicht los , ist alles 
zum  :c    .

Schau mal am Wochenende rein wenn ich Euch mal zufassen bekomme . 

gruß 
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> War das WE so schlimm ? #c


 

inzwischen ists zum Glück aus den Knochen, aber die Pein des schlecht Fangens nagt noch immer an mir wie ein Roundhousekick  von Chuck :m mitten in die Fresse  .......2mal 

Nu is bald schon wieder WE noch ca 30min :vik: mal sehen was das so mit sich bringt.
@Dirk und Liz 
wo bleiben den die Fotos vom Trip?
ich werd mich dieses WE mal dran setzen, aber da is ja leider nicht soviel Material vorhanden aus diversen Gründen: Regen, Wellengang, gekotze Links, gekotze rechts, gepaart mit bescheidenen Fängen und Mißlaunigkeit  

naja ich wünsch euch allen ein erholsames WE
Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja, ich ärger mich immer noch. Ein paar Fische hätten SA u So noch beißen können!! #d Wir haben s halt nicht drauf |kopfkrat :m
AbschlußTour -->neues Glück<--

Haben leider keine Bilder vom Camping Platz gemacht...
Werden uns morgen mal ans Bilder hochladen machen. Mal sehen ob Dirk Lust hat einen kleinen Bericht zu schreiben...

LG Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Team! #h

Ich werd mich nächste Woche an den Bericht (Kurzbericht, wegen schon genannten Gründen) machen...

Mal gucken was da so zusammenkommt!#c

Bilder gibbet dann selbstverständlich auch.

Allerdings ist auf den meisten Pic's nur ein Mensch drauf.|rolleyes


Na ja, nächste Tour wird wieder von allen gefangen!!!:vik:
Dann ist auch die Gesamtlaune besser und ich hab auch mehr zu schreiben...:q



*Wie wär's denn mit ner Abschlußtour zwischen den Jahren?*

Mir ist es eigentlich Wurscht, mit was für nem Kutter es raus geht (Langeland, Forelle, Karoline, Nana etc.)

Nur sollten wir das langsam mal in die Hand nehmen...
Da bestimmt ziemlich viele da kuttern wollen!

Wenn wir genügend Leutz zusammen bekommen, dann könnte man auch über nen Voll- oder Teilcharter nachdenken!

Ich könnte, wenn ihr wollt, mal die Planung übernehmen!

Liz und ich fahren auf jeden Fall, wahrscheinlich kommen noch unsere beiden Väter mit und Jannis ist bestimmt auch nicht abgeneigt...

Sind also schon mal 5 People!:vik:

Grad mal schelmisch in den Kalender lins...

Gut passen würde Freitag der 28te und Samstag der 29te Dezember!!!
Auch oder gerade, weil da beste Beißzeit ist!

Also Männers, überlegts euch!


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut passen würde Freitag der 28te und Samstag der 29te Dezember!!!
> Auch oder gerade, weil da beste Beißzeit ist!



Oh Dirk, wenn du dich mal nicht verschätzt...
Die beste Beißzeit haben wir jetzt gerade. :m

Wenn du im Winter nicht mit einem Laichdorschkutter rausfährst, werden sich die Fänge sehr zurück halten.
Deshalb klinke ich mich da jetzt schonmal aus |rolleyes
Ich hab kein Bock auf Laichdorsch und auch kein Bock auf magere Fänge bei eisigen Temperaturen!:m

Gruß
Fynn#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirken |supergri
also ich war im dezember auch des öfteren raus . richtig es wird nicht die masse sein ,aber auch keine laichis. also dirk ich bin dabei .  ruf mal den morten mit seiner nana an ich denke der wird uns auf jeden fall wieder einen schönen tag bescheren. ob freitag oder samstag iss mir völlig latte und wenn die welt am untergehen ist .diesmal bin ich dabei. #6

@ fynn welche eisigen temperaturen meinst du #c du glaubst doch nich wirklich daran das wir im dezember winter haben oder #d

so damit sind wir zu sechst.:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy :q
doch, dieses Jahr glaube ich fest an einen Winter :g

Wenn's mit der Nana rausgehen würde, wäre ich aber evtl. doch dabei :m
Dem könnte man doch sicherlich sagen, dass man keinen Bock auf die fetten Laichies hat, oder? |kopfkrat Natürlich nur, wenn ihr das mit den Lachies genau so seht wie ich. 
Die Nana hätte allerdings noch einen Vorteil, wenn wir wirklich im Dezember herbstliche Temperaturen hätten, kämen die "normalen" Dorsche natürlich wieder extrem dicht unter Land.
Mit den großen 50 Mann Kuttern lässt sich da ja leider nicht so gut fischen, Scheuchwirkung ist einfach zu groß. Auf der "lütten" Nana sollte das ja auch besser gehen, oder?#c

Also, Nana ja! #6

....und danach evtl. schön in die Brandung...:l


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn
Laut Mond Kaleder ist an diesen Tagen gute Beißzeit #6


Wir sind bis jetzt nur mit der Karoline draußen gewesen (bei Minusgraden,brrrr) da können sich kleine Frostbeulen wie ich mal en bissl aufwärmen...
Die Nana wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, aber nix zum unterstellen, das wird dann bestimmt eisig....
 NANA #6
Mal sehen was de Chefe sagt...

Denke mal auf Laichdorsch Fänge hat keiner von uns wirklich Bock drauf!#d

Grüße Liz


----------



## andre23 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sag ´mal hej und liebe gruesse aus dænemark....

....hab mich ja lang nicht bei euch gemeldet#h


----------



## andre23 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und chris...take it easy...oder schreib´n song...kommt immer mal vor...ueberall|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Leut!

Also, letztes Jahr waren Liz und ich auch zwischen den Jahren draußen.
Klar kamen da zwar nicht die Massen an Fisch hoch, aber ganz gute Größen. Ohne Laich...
Auf prall gefüllte Mama's angeln ist bäh!

Aber mit der Nana kann man ja auch ganz gezielt Gebiete anfahren, wo sich die Lady's nicht aufhalten, aber trotzdem ordentlich Fisch steht!
Ich werd mal mit Morten reden...

Mein Mondkalender zeigt für zwischen den Jahren eine gute Beißzeit an, bisher hat er mich da nicht enttäuscht!

Klar wird's bestimmt keine supersonnich Sommertour, aber Morten läßt bestimmt immer mal den einen oder anderen Durchgefrorenen in seiner Kajüte unterziehen!!!

Ich werd nächste Woche mal mit Morten telefonieren, ob überhaupt noch was frei ist. Anschließend werd ich nen Thread aufmachen, mal gucken wie die Resonanz zu nem Winterfischen so ist. 
Dann sehen wir weiter!

Auf jeden Fall wird's Vorkasse sein. Auf das Heck-Meck von letztem Mal hab ich nämlich nicht wirklich Lust...

Sollte halt nix zusammenkommen, werden Liz und ich mal wieder mit der Karo rausfahren! Sind schon mehr als ein Jahr nicht mehr mit Stengels gefahren und haben schon ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, da wir dort eigentlich immer recht gut gefangen haben!

Na ja, wir werden sehen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers 
wie wärs mal mit ner Tour auf die Platten Freunde, ich weiß aus zuverläßiger Quelle das zumindest der Chef mit dabei wär, oder Andy? aber der Morten läßt sich zu sonner Schweinerei bestimmt bringen, diesmal mögl. nur bekannte Gesichter  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne Tour auf Platten wäre natürlich auch genial #6

Dafür brauchen wir aber keinen Kutter....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne platten tour das wärs doch #6 da bietet sich der herbstliche winter an. beifang iss dorsch :m das morten soetwas macht weis ich . hab mich mit ihm darüber schonmal unterhalten.

also das wäre doch nen super abschluß des jahres. richtig schöne große platten  zum jahreswechsel  :vik: legger.und goile drills,denn platten haben es auch insich.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ne Tour auf Platten wäre natürlich auch genial #6
> 
> Dafür brauchen wir aber keinen Kutter....



oh doch dafür brauchen wir einen kutter, auf land sitzen wir jeden tag.|evil: wenn du krabben füttern willst können wir gerne die brandung vorziehen.:g naja gibbt bald mehr infos hab gerade mit dirk gesprochen. wir kümmern uns.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> ich sag ´mal hej und liebe gruesse aus dænemark....
> 
> ....hab mich ja lang nicht bei euch gemeldet#h



moin landsmann andre

jupp iss lange her wo du dich gemeldet hast. was macht kopenhagen ? alles fit in danske. noch ein 2,5 monate dann bin ich auch endlich wieder in dänemark man bin ich froh . endlich für 11 tage weg. aber im oktober gehts vorher,nochmal schnell wieder nach hause ich grüß dann wismaria von dir.#6

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Prost Andy-San!#g

Ich wollt nur nochmal schnell schnüssen...:q

Setzen uns jetzt noch bissl vor die Unterhaltungsmedien!

Gute Nacht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Prost Andy-San!#g
> 
> Ich wollt nur nochmal schnell schnüssen...:q
> 
> ...



aber bitte kein westfernsehen :q

nur ddr1 oder ddr2 :q

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber bitte kein westfernsehen :q
> 
> nur ddr1 oder ddr2 :q
> 
> ...


 

Fernseh guck ich gar nicht mehr!
Kommt eh nur noch übler Käse!!!#q#d#q

Gott sei Dank hat ein schlauer Mensch die kleine silberne Scheibe erfunden...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Fernseh guck ich gar nicht mehr!
> Kommt eh nur noch übler Käse!!!#q#d#q
> 
> Gott sei Dank hat ein schlauer Mensch die kleine silberne Scheibe erfunden...:q



da gehts dir ja wie mir. |rolleyes ausser pornos kommt mir nichts in die glotze :q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh doch dafür brauchen wir einen kutter, auf land sitzen wir jeden tag.|evil: wenn du krabben füttern willst können wir gerne die brandung vorziehen.:g



Ich dachte eher an Kleinboote #c
Im Winter stehen die Platten ja bereits auf der vierten Sandbank quasi gestapelt. 
Führerschein braucht man in DK ja auch nicht. Wenn man sich dann immer zu dritt ein Boot mietet...#c

Wäre dann alles ein bischen flexibler und wir hätten noch einige andere Möglichkeiten, wie schleppen auf Dorsch und Meerforelle usw....


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn es die Nana wird, bin ich dabei.
Plattenangeln wäre auch mal ne Alternative.

Ansonsten könnte ich auch noch die Dana aus Heikendorf anbieten. Auf Laichis geht es da garantiert nicht, da wir mit der Dana gar nicht zu den Gebieten kommen. Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass wir etwas Wetterabhängig sind. Bei Minusgraden und mehr als 4 Windstärken wird es auf der Dana sehr ungemütlich mangels Unterstellmöglichkeiten. Allerdings immer noch viel angenehmer als auf`m Kleinboot.

Der Vorteil ist, die Dana können wir sehr kurzfristig nehmen, da es ausser mir fast niemanden gibt, der das Teil fährt.|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt hört doch mal alle auf hier von LD zu sabbeln!
Sonst gibbet hier wieder diese total bescheuerte Diskussion!!!#q

Aber kleine Anmerkung: Es gibt im Dezember noch keinen LD, weil der LD sich frühestens im Februar in den LG einfindet!!!|uhoh::q

Was es für eine Jahresabschlußtour werden wird, das wird morgen oder spätestens übermorgen vom Teamchef bekanntgegeben!:q:q:q
Ein gutes Ding wird's auf jeden Fall!!!:vik:


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was es für eine Jahresabschlußtour werden wird, das wird morgen oder spätestens übermorgen vom Teamchef bekanntgegeben!:q:q:q
> Ein gutes Ding wird's auf jeden Fall!!!:vik:


Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
was macht die arbeit. ich bin immer nur kurzzeitig zum malochen warte auf unseren nachwuchs. unsere malteserhündin sollte eigendlich heute werfen na mal schauen was noch passiert.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
heut morgen mal wieder knapp verpaßt?!?!
Hab eben schon einen kleinen Schreck bekommen, dachte Du wärst vom Dach gefallen o.ä.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> heut morgen mal wieder knapp verpaßt?!?!
> Hab eben schon einen kleinen Schreck bekommen, dachte Du wärst vom Dach gefallen o.ä.



keine panik der andy fällt niemals vom dach trinke doch immer red bull :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine panik der andy fällt niemals vom dach trinke doch immer red bull :q


 
#6 hat ichs mir doch gedacht 
ich schütt mir in letzter Zeit auch zuviel davon in den Kopf |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #6 hat ichs mir doch gedacht
> ich schütt mir in letzter Zeit auch zuviel davon in den Kopf |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



wenns doch flügel verleiht :q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit Sonntag aus??


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin männers
keiner da? 
@fynn 
alles gut soweit, heute fahr ich zur GT neue Pilke abgreifen und Jig-Pilker holen :vik:

@andy 
was macht der Nachwuchs, scheint ja ne lange Nacht gewesen zu sein #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo nochmal
ich hab mal Dir's Idee von nem eigenen Chatroom in die tat umgesetzt :vik:
gibt jetzt nen MFT-Chatroom #6, Passwort bekommen alle die es betrifft per PN

bis denn
Chris


edit: irgendwie hat sich der verd****-Chatroom wieder aufgelöst, naja werd mich nachher mal an einen Mod wenden und fragen ob man denn festmachen kann, ansonsten müßen wir den immer neu einrichten wenn wir chaten wollen


----------



## floh72 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin, wünsche allen nen erholsamen Arbeitstag^^


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> ich hab mal Dir's Idee von nem eigenen Chatroom in die tat umgesetzt :vik:
> gibt jetzt nen MFT-Chatroom #6, Passwort bekommen alle die es betrifft per PN
> 
> ...



ah jetzt ja .da kann ich ja lange suchen |bigeyes hab schon gedacht ich bin zu blöd #d|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



floh72 schrieb:


> Moin moin, wünsche allen nen erholsamen Arbeitstag^^



auch dir floh einen schicken arbeitstag #6
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guckt mal den hier.... http://www.anglerboard.de//board/showthread.php?t=108096
so kann man sich auch Feinde machen 
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> guckt mal den hier.... http://www.anglerboard.de//board/showthread.php?t=108096
> so kann man sich auch Feinde machen
> Chris



kann ich nur drüber |muahah:|muahah:|muahah: damit macht er sich nicht nur feinde in deuschland.|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann ich nur drüber |muahah:|muahah:|muahah: damit macht er sich nicht nur feinde in deuschland.|rolleyes



Absolut!!!

Was meint der denn, wie's dem kleinen Land gehen würde, wenn die bösen deutschen Terrror Touristen wegbleiben würden?#c|supergri
Skifahren kann man wo anders auch!

Das einzige, es wär schade um Red Bull...|bigeyes#t|rolleyes

Aber dann muss ich halt wieder umsteigen auf Kaffee zum wachwerden/bleiben!
Und Jägermeister bzw Vodka schmeckt auch mit O-Saft!!!#6:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmh ich kann den Link nicht öffnen ;+

Kann mir jemand vllt mal sagen wo ich den Thread finde? #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtig fynn der wurde geschlossen oder sowas
zumindest ist der dicht.
iss auch gut so.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
bin wohl ein bischen zu früh dran #c keiner da  

:vik: Sonntag gehts auf die Blauort :vik: mal sehen was geht #6 ich kann jetzt schon nicht mehr pennen |laola: |gaehn: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## der Jäger (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Doch ich , grins , bin grad von der Spätschicht zurück . Kann noch nicht schlafen . Hab ja was großes vor .

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## der Jäger (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! 

Wünsche dem Meeresangler-Frühschnackteam-Team 

eine guten Morgen und das die Woche ruhig bleibt.

gruß
der Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk



hey biste eingepennt |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was machst du mitten inner nacht im board schlaflose nächte :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy hat Mona es hinter sich?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was machst du mitten inner nacht im board schlaflose nächte :q


 
hier war Gestern Nacht action, wir haben doch nebenan ne Disko und die habens Gestern dermaßen übertrieben :v dann hatte ich noch ein bischen Ärger wg. So  naja das Leben geht weiter #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hör mir blos auf ich bekomm noch die kriese .immer noch nich 
dafür kann ich aber heute wenigstens ein wenig malochen gehen frau hat spätschicht .krigst ja ne macke zu hause.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Günni, alter Schwarzangler


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie ärger wegen sonntag ??? wegen der blauort ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hör mir blos auf ich bekomm noch die kriese .immer noch nich
> dafür kann ich aber heute wenigstens ein wenig malochen gehen frau hat spätschicht .krigst ja ne macke zu hause.


 

ich könnt sonst gerne auch mal wieder ein paar tage zu Hause sitzen, aber das gönnt mir ja keiner 
dafür darf ich So los #:  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie ärger wegen sonntag ??? wegen der blauort ?


 
so isses, aber muß ich durch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin nicht der typ der lange inner bude sitzen kann .da fällt mir die decke auf den kopf|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> so isses, aber muß ich durch


mensch alter lass dir blos was einfallen das geht doch nich so weiter ,hast du überhaupt noch bock auf angeln ,wenn es vorher immer |krach: gibt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk was ist los, auch so wenig gepennt wie´ich und nu auf'm Schreibtisch |schlaf: nachholen?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen,
möchte mich noch mal bei allen für mein plötzliches abreisen von Laboe entschuldigen:v

Aber was ich alles erlebt habe bei dem versuch ein Appartement zu bekommen#q.

Sollte ich noch mal von Laboe raus fahren werde ich den Umweg über Heiligenhafen in Kauf nehmen dort bekomme ich immer Zimmer und Appartements zu guten Preisen.
Leider war zu diesen Zeitpunkt dort Land unter und jede Menge Stau sonst hätte ich mir da was gesucht aber wäre zu spät da gewesen.#d

Jetzt gehts Ende September nach Heiligenhafen auf die Monika für 3 Tage.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht der typ der lange inner bude sitzen kann .da fällt mir die decke auf den kopf|bigeyes


 
geht mir genau so, ich würd dann vlt. nach Laboe hochdüsen und mich schonmal Warm-Angeln 



andy0209 schrieb:


> mensch alter lass dir blos was einfallen das geht doch nich so weiter ,hast du überhaupt noch bock auf angeln ,wenn es vorher immer |krach: gibt.


 
Da muß schon die Welt untergehen, bevor mir sowas die Laune aufs Angeln versaut  Seit der letzten Tour bin ich dermaßen abgestumpft #6 da steh ich drüber


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warste aufen markt in dem hotel auch sind recht billige unterkünfte da iss eigendlich immer was frei.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> möchte mich noch mal bei allen für mein plötzliches abreisen von Laboe entschuldigen:v
> 
> Aber was ich alles erlebt habe bei dem versuch ein Appartement zu bekommen#q.
> ...


 
Is doch gar kein Thema Günni, nächstes mal planen wir außerhalb der Sommerferien, dann sind auf dem Campingplatz bestimmt Leih-Wohnwagen Frei.
Ich mußte ja auch im Transporter auf ner Matratze nächtigen, das war auch nicht so schön #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da muß schon die Welt untergehen, bevor mir sowas die Laune aufs Angeln versaut  Seit der letzten Tour bin ich dermaßen abgestumpft #6 da steh ich drüber



naja aber ob das auf dauer hinhaut, du friss den ärger ja auch nur in dir rein und irgendwann knallt die bombe . das iss nich gut


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warste aufen markt in dem hotel auch sind recht billige unterkünfte da iss eigendlich immer was frei.
> greez
> andy



War erst mal bei der Touritikinformation die hat mir die freien  Unterkünfte raus gedruckt.
Da aber -ferienzeit war wollte mir keiner etwas für 2 Tage vermieten. Und wenn dann zu Preißen(  pro Tag 70€ + 30 Endreinigung) und mindestens 3 Tage mieten.
Hatte ja auf der Langeland gefragt die wussten auch keine freien Unterkünfte mehr.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja aber ob das auf dauer hinhaut, du friss den ärger ja auch nur in dir rein und irgendwann knallt die bombe . das iss nich gut


 
ich Angel den Ärger raus  deswegen Fang ich in letzter Zeit auch so schlecht  (geile Ausrede,wa?)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> War erst mal bei der Touritikinformation die hat mir die freien  Unterkünfte raus gedruckt.
> Da aber -ferienzeit war wollte mir keiner etwas für 2 Tage vermieten. Und wenn dann zu Preißen(  pro Tag 70€ + 30 Endreinigung) und mindestens 3 Tage mieten.
> Hatte ja auf der Langeland gefragt die wussten auch keine freien Unterkünfte mehr.



jupp das iss zum kotzen was haben die sich denn bei dem wetter vorgestellt das urlauber in massen kommen #d statt für 2 tage zu vermieten verzichten die lieber drauf eindeutig zu viel kohle.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich Angel den Ärger raus  deswegen Fang ich in letzter Zeit auch so schlecht  (geile Ausrede,wa?)




aha so macht man das werd ich mir merken


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> War erst mal bei der Touritikinformation die hat mir die freien Unterkünfte raus gedruckt.
> Da aber -ferienzeit war wollte mir keiner etwas für 2 Tage vermieten. Und wenn dann zu Preißen( pro Tag 70€ + 30 Endreinigung) und mindestens 3 Tage mieten.
> Hatte ja auf der Langeland gefragt die wussten auch keine freien Unterkünfte mehr.


 
Das ist echt sowas von Großkotzig fast schon zum :v  aber nach dem Campingplatz-Putin wundert mich in Laboe und Umgebung garnichts mehr  
@Andy
Du warst da auch noch nicht auf dem Platz, oder? Du lachst Dich weg wenn Du den siehst |muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aha so macht man das werd ich mir merken


 
wenns um ausreden geht, immer an den Chris halten #6 :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warum was hat der besonderes zum lachen


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warum was hat der besonderes zum lachen


 
der sieht aus wie ne Kopie vom Russenchef Putin, eigentlich eher wie ein Klon  und ne Art hat der am Leib, die könnt ich mir auch gut bei Vladimir vorstellen


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..aber eins muß man ihm lassen, der Platz ist Top #6 da kann man sich seine Art schonmal gefallen lassen, meiner Meinung nach versucht der nur lustig zu sein......kommt aber leider nicht so gut rüber


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso ich dachte schon es gibt was besonderes :q iss halt nich jeder mensch vollkommen .
so ich werd mal ein wenig was tun fahren .
denn bis denne.greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muß auch mal loslegen 
bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

was geht denn hier ab? Vorhin noch gähnende Leere und jetzt drei Seiten zu lesen...|bigeyes|rolleyes

Chris du krummer Hund! Ich will auch auf See!!!:c

Wünsch euch ordentliche Fänge! ;-))

Aber die Blauort fährt doch auf Makrele im Moment, oder?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Chris du krummer Hund! Ich will auch auf See!!!:c
> 
> Wünsch euch ordentliche Fänge! ;-))
> 
> Aber die Blauort fährt doch auf Makrele im Moment, oder?


 
|muahah: nu sag aber nicht ich hätte nicht bescheid gesagt, is zwar schon was her aber....
Andy hat auch schon versucht mir ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden..aber wie gesagt, ich hatte das angemeldet, Fynn ist auch dabei #6 der war der einzige der sofort zugeschlagen hat 

Die Blauort fährt am Sonntag so wie ich das verstanden habe zum ersten mal wieder in der Ostsee :m mal sehen ob Egbert mir mehr Glück/Fisch bringt als die andere Tröte  bis jetzt hab ich dort immer anständig gefangen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne Chris, morgen kommt Egbert aus Büsum zurück 

Denke mal der fährt Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag auch raus.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |muahah: nu sag aber nicht ich hätte nicht bescheid gesagt, is zwar schon was her aber....
> Andy hat auch schon versucht mir ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden..aber wie gesagt, ich hatte das angemeldet, Fynn ist auch dabei #6 der war der einzige der sofort zugeschlagen hat
> 
> Die Blauort fährt am Sonntag so wie ich das verstanden habe zum ersten mal wieder in der Ostsee :m mal sehen ob Egbert mir mehr Glück/Fisch bringt als die andere Tröte  bis jetzt hab ich dort immer anständig gefangen.
> ...




War doch nur Spaß!!!
Können hier ja net schon wieder abrücken...
Bis zum 20ten Oktober in Wismar bleibt mir nur die Sehnsucht!
Keine Chance an's Meer zu kommen!
Ab und an kipp ich mir bissl Meersalz ins Badewasser und Lisa macht im Hintergrund Möwengeräusche.|rolleyes

Macht euch mal ordentlich die Kisten voll!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ne Chris, morgen kommt Egbert aus Büsum zurück
> 
> Denke mal der fährt Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag auch raus.


 
umso besser #6 hatte schon meine zweifel, ob das so gut wäre :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> War doch nur Spaß!!!
> Können hier ja net schon wieder abrücken...
> Bis zum 20ten Oktober in Wismar bleibt mir nur die Sehnsucht!
> Keine Chance an's Meer zu kommen!
> ...


 
nene Dirk bleib Du mal schön da wo Du bist, sonst wird wieder nur (D)eine Kiste voll  :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nene Dirk bleib Du mal schön da wo Du bist, sonst wird wieder nur (D)eine Kiste voll  :vik:




Irgendwie wußte ich, dass er das sagen würde!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Irgendwie wußte ich, dass er das sagen würde!|rolleyes


 
ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> Doch ich , grins , bin grad von der Spätschicht zurück . Kann noch nicht schlafen . Hab ja was großes vor .
> 
> ...




moin jäger 

wat haste denn großes vor ????

greez
andy


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jäger
> 
> wat haste denn großes vor ????
> 
> ...



vielleicht meint er ja auch großes *Rohr|kopfkrat . *Was die Frau wohl dazu sagt|krach: wenn er sie wach macht:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> vielleicht meint er ja auch großes *Rohr|kopfkrat . *Was die Frau wohl dazu sagt|krach: wenn er sie wach macht:m


 

Günni, Du altes Ferkel #d:q:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...besser spät als nie, ein paar Impressionen von der letzen Tour....

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/4084/mslangeland10120807003ml4.th.jpg http://img210.*ih.us/img210/2302/mslangeland10120807006nw0.th.jpg http://img511.*ih.us/img511/3999/mslangeland10120807008bv9.th.jpg 
..vor dem großen Fang, Fynn in action, der längste Leo der Tour...
http://img264.*ih.us/img264/295/mslangeland10120807011ys7.th.jpg http://img511.*ih.us/img511/6370/mslangeland10120807013zo9.th.jpg http://img264.*ih.us/img264/903/mslangeland10120807019km6.th.jpg
..ohne Worte  , der Kutter fürs nächste mal, Phillips ausfall :v#t ...
http://img511.*ih.us/img511/9818/mslangeland10120807031xk4.th.jpg http://img210.*ih.us/img210/1853/mslangeland10120807030os8.th.jpg http://img264.*ih.us/img264/8940/mslangeland10120807037ht7.th.jpg
..Rückfahrt So (die Stimmung kocht  ) , last but not least Langeland Franzi  ...
..leider hat das Wetter an den Tagen keine längeren Fotosessions zugelassen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin denn erstmal  hab doch glatt den wecker geschlagen und weiter gepennt |rolleyes
naja darf ich ja auch mal |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin denn erstmal hab doch glatt den wecker geschlagen und weiter gepennt |rolleyes
> naja darf ich ja auch mal |rolleyes


 
es sei Dir gegönnt  kommt bei mir ja öfter mal vor |rotwerden
...und was machen die Wauwis |supergri alles gut?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> es sei Dir gegönnt  kommt bei mir ja öfter mal vor |rotwerden
> ...und was machen die Wauwis |supergri alles gut?



ich weis man auch nich immernoch kein nachwuchs. weis der geier was die frau da ausgerechnet hat .#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja, so kanns gehen  nicht das das kleine Fellknäuel Scheinschwanger ist?!?!


----------



## der Jäger (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jäger
> 
> wat haste denn großes vor ????
> 
> ...




@ Andy 

Ich hab nichts großes vor !!! Ich hab nur rausgelesen aus dem Board das ihr was großes vorhabt !!!!

Gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Endlich schlägt ein C&R Thread mal die richtige Richtung ein #6:vik:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108250


----------



## Monsterqualle (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Endlich schlägt ein C&R Thread mal die richtige Richtung ein #6:vik:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108250


So langsam werden hier wohl viele schlauer.:m
Dieses ewige Gestreite führte doch eh zu nix.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

nette bilder#6
 nur der, der aufm Boden liegt, das bin ich nicht|kopfkrat^^

Sind das alle Bilder chris?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Maus! 
Stell doch büdde mal unsere Bilder rein...


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> nur der, der aufm Boden liegt, das bin ich nicht|kopfkrat^^
> 
> Sind das alle Bilder chris?


 

Du könntest das aber sein #6

leider alles was verwertbar ist, der rest ist fragwürdig bis nicht vorzeigbar, noch ein paar Fischbilder aber sonst wars das 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris :q:q:q:q

Wat wolltest du vorhin? Stand gerade bei der Chefin und konnte nicht rangehen #q


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier, gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden. 
Entspricht sogar der Wahrheit nach einigen Recherchen der anderen...:m

Speziell für Dirk |rolleyes




Wer von uns ärgert sich nicht, wenn man schnell mit seinem Auto über die
Autobahn huschen will und irgendein Penner träumt mal wieder auf der linken
Fahrspur.

Drängeln ? Lichthupe ? Aber halt: Das kann nach der neuen Vorschrift der
StVO sehr teuer werden!

Seit dem 1.8.2006 gilt nämlich die neue Dränglervorschrift: 250 Euro - 4
Punkte - 3 Monate Fahrverbot.

Fazit: Lieber gleich rechts überholen. Das kostet lt. gültiger StVO nämlich
im Moment: 50 Euro - 3 Punkte. Fahrverbot gibt es erst bei mehrmaligen
Wiederholungen.

Fazit: 200 Euro - 1 Punkt - 3 Monate Fahrverbot gespart!

Noch mehr sparen?

Also rauf auf die Standspur. Das kostet lt. gültiger StVO im Moment:

50 Euro - 2 Punkte. Wieder ein Punkt gespart! Niemand bedrängt, nicht
aufgeregt, Nerven geschont, schnell vorangekommen und insgesamt noch 200
Euro, 2 Punkte und 3 Monate Fahrverbot gespart.

Das geht noch viel billiger und effektiver für die ganz Harten!

Kauf Dir ein Blaulicht und ein Martinshorn, gebrauche dasselbe und Du kannst
Dir deinen Fahrstreifen aussuchen, der freigemacht werden soll.

Die Verwendung solcher kleinen Hilfen im täglichen Verkehr kostet läppische
20 Euro. Steht so im § 38 StVO geschrieben. Blaulicht und Horn werden dann
aber beschlagnahmt - also möglichst preiswert und sofort in größeren Mengen
im Versandhandel (Conrad, Westfalia, etc.) kaufen.

Also 230 Euro gespart und - K E I N E - Punkte!!!


----------



## der Jäger (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !!  #h

@ Fynn-SH

Dein Tipp klingt nicht schlecht , aber wer will dem Vaterstaat noch mehr schenken !!



gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moinsen !!  #h
> 
> @ Fynn-SH
> 
> ...



Deswegen ja Blaulicht und ab aufn Standstreifen :q


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Kauf Dir ein Blaulicht und ein Martinshorn, gebrauche dasselbe und Du kannst
> Dir deinen Fahrstreifen aussuchen, der freigemacht werden soll.
> 
> Die Verwendung solcher kleinen Hilfen im täglichen Verkehr kostet läppische
> ...




Könnte ich ja mal auf der nächsten fahrt Richtung Küste versuchen.
Habe noch ein Blaulicht hier liegen günstig für 5€ bekommen.


----------



## der Jäger (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Finn-sh 

Deswegen ja Blaulicht und ab aufn Standstreifen :q


:q:q:q:q Genau  :q:q:q:q

Wenn ich so eine |schlafen  vor mir werd ich zum Drängler .
Ist besondere wenn ich vom Dienst komme . Zum Glück sind Nachts nicht soviele |schlafen  unterwegs.

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## der Jäger (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !! 

Und Tschüß muss zur Nachtschicht . Bin Sonntagabend erst wieder auf dem BOARD unterwegs .

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

Schönes Wochenende dem Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team .

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guden Tach, der Herr aus SAW!:m

Ham mer ausgeschlafen???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk
jier is ja mal wieder brennend was los ,wo sind die alle |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk
> jier is ja mal wieder brennend was los ,wo sind die alle |kopfkrat



Schreibfaules Volk!!!#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guden Tach, der Herr aus SAW!:m
> 
> Ham mer ausgeschlafen???



tach auch. man hier iss gewitter regen und ich hab kein auto die welpen sind noch nich da iss zum :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schreibfaules Volk!!!#d



komisch das der chris nich da iss heute früh schon nich der iss wohl schon los zur blauort wa |bigeyes
letzte aktivität gestern 18 uhr nochwas|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei mir ist heute nix los! Wie in nem billigen Western.
Fehlt nur noch, dass so ne Windhexen übern Flur wehen...

Hänge deshalb in der Laberabteilung fest und schreibe Unsinn!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> komisch das der chris nich da iss heute früh schon nich der iss wohl schon los zur blauort wa |bigeyes



Der is bestimmt bös mir mir, weil ich noch keine Bilder reingestellt hab...#t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hänge deshalb in der Laberabteilung fest und schreibe Unsinn!:q



naja das hat ja auch was :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der is bestimmt bös mir mir, weil ich noch keine Bilder reingestellt hab...#t


das kann er doch garnich wissen er war doch gestern 18 uhr nochwas zum letzten mal aktiv im board. komisch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz

sms bekommen und zur kenntniss genommen .keine änderungen im plan. :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boah, ich würd ja auch echt gern schon wieder raus fahren!

Ist wohl ganz gut momentan an der Küste...

Samstag mal wieder sporadisch Lotto spielen.
Wenn ich gewinne, sind wir ab nächstem Monat Küstenbewohner!!!:q


----------



## Liz261280 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Männers, 

werd mich jetzt mal an die Bilder von der letzten Tour machen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin liz
> 
> sms bekommen und zur kenntniss genommen .keine änderungen im plan. :q



Irgendwie schreibt unser Lizchen nix mehr! Keine Ahnung was se hat???|kopfkrat#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Boah, ich würd ja auch echt gern schon wieder raus fahren!
> 
> Ist wohl ganz gut momentan an der Küste...
> 
> ...



jupp gewinne dann brauch garkein hotel oder sowas mehr, oder wir kaufen zusammen ein riesen bauerngehöft ich schlepp noch ein paar arbeiter an und das ding iss ruck zuck bewohnfertig mit zusätzlichen ferienwohnungen.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Tach Männers,
> 
> werd mich jetzt mal an die Bilder von der letzten Tour machen #6




Oh, die Dame ist aufgetaucht!!!:m#6

Vergiss mein letztes Post!#t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Tach Männers,
> 
> werd mich jetzt mal an die Bilder von der letzten Tour machen #6



hier iss doch was von lizchen .freu endlich neue bilder :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, die Dame ist aufgetaucht!!!:m#6
> 
> Vergiss mein letztes Post!#t



:q:q:q ei gebraten :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, Laboe, altes Haus! Schreib doch auch mal was!!!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey, Laboe, altes Haus! Schreib doch auch mal was!!!:m



Nu is Laboe schon wieder wech!|uhoh::q

Spioniert immer mal hier rum und schreibt nie was. Sehr verdächtig!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp gewinne dann brauch garkein hotel oder sowas mehr, oder wir kaufen zusammen ein riesen bauerngehöft ich schlepp noch ein paar arbeiter an und das ding iss ruck zuck bewohnfertig mit zusätzlichen ferienwohnungen.:vik:




Großes Gehöft ja!#6

Ferienwohnungen NEIN!!!#d:vik:

Will dann meine Ruhe haben.

Da käm kein Unbefugter mehr rein, da würde das Rudel Rhodesien Ridgeback's schon für sorgen...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach son paar ferienwohnungen sind schon i.o bei einem 50000 qm großen grundstück merkste die garnich :q

so mein neuer auspuff iss an.. auto iss fertich .jetzt wirds laut :q

2x 90 mm endschalldämpfer gruppe n  |bigeyes|uhoh:|bigeyes werd gleich los :vik: den guten abholen :q


----------



## Liz261280 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk u ich auf der Reise gen Norden

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/4028/bilderaugust07004dx9.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach son paar ferienwohnungen sind schon i.o bei einem 50000 qm großen grundstück merkste die garnich :q
> 
> so mein neuer auspuff iss an.. auto iss fertich .jetzt wirds laut :q
> 
> 2x 90 mm endschalldämpfer gruppe n  |bigeyes|uhoh:|bigeyes werd gleich los :vik: den guten abholen :q




Gute Sache, so'n Krachmacher!

*Loud pipes can save lives!!!:q:q:q*


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Dirk u ich auf der Reise gen Norden
> 
> http://img408.*ih.us/img408/4028/bilderaugust07004dx9.jpg




Foto entstand bei 130 Km/h...

Anmerkung der Redaktion


----------



## Liz261280 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaja 130...
Und mit Blaulicht aufm Dach!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

feines bildchen mit 130 auffem standstreifen mit blaulicht und sierene gen norden.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gute Sache, so'n Krachmacher!
> 
> *Loud pipes can save lives!!!:q:q:q*



jau hat einen super goilen sound bekommen . schön dezent aber kraftvoll .wird aber sicher noch was soundiger iss ja alles neu vom kat an. werkstattandy meint ich soll ihn erstmal richtig heiß fahren .also sonntag ab zu schwiegereltern kaffee trinken und zurück .das dürfte reichen.:q

greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So der 1. Teil der Bilder kommt gleich, dann muß ich erst mal die Kids abholen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> So der 1. Teil der Bilder kommt gleich, dann muß ich erst mal die Kids abholen...



Braves Mädchen!#6|smlove2:#v


----------



## Liz261280 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann gehts endlich los?

http://img251.*ih.us/img251/3923/bilderaugust07007sk3.jpg

Fleißge Jungz ;-) 

http://img251.*ih.us/img251/5488/bilderaugust07009wx4.jpg http://img250.*ih.us/img250/8484/bilderaugust07010mn4.jpg 

http://img250.*ih.us/img250/6439/bilderaugust07011ho7.jpg 

JaJa Langeland Andy lässt gerne arbeiten...

http://img264.*ih.us/img264/1981/bilderaugust07012yv5.jpg http://img253.*ih.us/img253/5825/bilderaugust07013yg5.jpg

Woran mag Fynn in diesem Augenblick wohl denken...?...

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/9988/bilderaugust07016ah8.jpg 

;-)
http://img341.*ih.us/img341/1617/bilderaugust07021rl7.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr habt doch wohl das bier nich tatsächlich alles unter deck gegeben |bigeyes das eine oder andere kistchen hätte aber auch in eure richtung ( angelplatz) gehen müssen :q

feine bildchen und ich konnte nich mit :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ihr habt doch wohl das bier nich tatsächlich alles unter deck gegeben |bigeyes das eine oder andere kistchen hätte aber auch in eure richtung ( angelplatz) gehen müssen :q
> 
> feine bildchen und ich konnte nich mit :c




Keine Sorge Mann!
Bier getrunken ham wir auch...:q:q:q

Nur am ersten Tag haste schnell weggluckern müssen. Sonst hätte es dir die Flasche vollgeregnet!!!|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp verdünntes bier steht unter strafe ,iss ja schon verdünnt genug die brühe heutzutage |uhoh: deshalb lieber whisky oder nen leckeren wodka :vik:
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp verdünntes bier steht unter strafe ,iss ja schon verdünnt genug die brühe heutzutage |uhoh: deshalb lieber whisky oder nen leckeren wodka :vik:
> greez
> andy




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Yo, so'n schöner Single Malt morgens hat noch keinem geschadet!#6

Ersatzweise geht auch'n gutes Wässerchen oder Jägermeister!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Yo, so'n schöner Single Malt morgens hat noch keinem geschadet!#6



jau das iss einmal zu schön gewesen auf der nana tour bzw morgens im chlubhaus son legger single zum frühstück :vik:

aber gibbet ja bald wieder#6

bei meiner pardy brauchen wir nich sparsam sein #d:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau das iss einmal zu schön gewesen auf der nana tour bzw morgens im chlubhaus son legger single zum frühstück :vik:
> 
> aber gibbet ja bald wieder#6
> 
> bei meiner pardy brauchen wir nich sparsam sein #d:q:q:q




:vik:|supergri:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

komisch der chris war noch nich hier , watten mit dem los |uhoh:#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> komisch der chris war noch nich hier , watten mit dem los |uhoh:#c




Vielleicht hat der AB Verbot???|uhoh:|evil:


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uoh, gruslich! Hier sind drei angemeldet, aber nur zwei zweigt er an...|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der AB Verbot???|uhoh:|evil:



ab verbot wat issen dat ;+ ne ne armes deutschland wat es so alles für verbote gibbet|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei mir zeigt er 3 an aber hab ich auch öfter mal das problem.


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt sind schon zwei Geister da!!!|rolleyes

Ich muss weg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt hab ich es auch 2 mann zusehen aber er sagt 4 registrierte benutzer|bigeyes |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja haut ruhig alle ab jetzt bin ich mit dem einen geist alleene


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Holt doch mal einer die Ghostbusters...:q

Geister sind doof! Außer der kleine verfressene Slimer, mit dem konnte ich mich teilweise assoziieren!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich leider nicht mitreden hab ich nie gesehen . stehe mehr auf ernste filme.lachen kann ich in meinem umfeld genug :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann ich leider nicht mitreden hab ich nie gesehen . stehe mehr auf ernste filme.lachen kann ich in meinem umfeld genug :q



Ghostbusters mußt du kennen! Ist bestimmt 20 Jahre alt, der Film!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ghostbusters mußt du kennen! Ist bestimmt 20 Jahre alt, der Film!



naja vlt bietet sich irgendwann die gelegenheit.


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja vlt bietet sich irgendwann die gelegenheit.



Yo, ich bin ja auch ein Escheck (Esel)!!!

Damals stand ja noch die dolle Mauer und euer Egon war anti amerikanisch drauf...#q

Heut könnt ich den Quatsch auch nicht mehr angucken, aber als 10 Jähriger war's "cool".:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber hallo 
bei uns inner familie lief aus rein politischen gründen kein ostfernsehn .war für mich ganzschön doof durfte ja inner schule nich allzuviel erzählen ,aber es gab ja genug gleichgesinnte :q

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber hallo
> bei uns inner familie lief aus rein politischen gründen kein ostfernsehn .war für mich ganzschön doof durfte ja inner schule nich allzuviel erzählen ,aber es gab ja genug gleichgesinnte :q
> 
> greez
> andy



#6 Gute Einstellung, die deine Ellies hatten!!!

So, ich mach jetzt Feierabend!

Bis nachher


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, ich bin ja auch ein Escheck (Esel)!!!
> 
> Damals stand ja noch die dolle Mauer und euer Egon war anti amerikanisch drauf...#q
> 
> Heut könnt ich den Quatsch auch nicht mehr angucken, aber als 10 Jähriger war's "cool".:q



der bursche hieß erich . egon war dazumal noch son fdj futzi ( freie deutsche jugend) hat son kleines bisschen ähnlichkeit mit der ** na du weißt schon .und schau dir mal die uniformen der nva an vlt findest du da einen vergleich zu einer macht die doch so verpöhnt ,war ,ist.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Honnecker und Mielke!!!

Beides zwei richtig krumme Hunde!!!|gr:

So long


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,
Ist das heute mal wieder ein Traumwetter bei uns blauer Himmel und ca 26C°.
werde heute abend mal den schleichern auf den Zahn fühlen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu hab ichs getan . da kam doch wieder son autoschieber und hat sich gewagt an meinem auto wieder sone visitenkarte anzubasteln. diesmal hab ich ihn erwischt lauthals angebrüllt hab ich ihn , und meine nachbarn haben gleich mitgemacht #6 beim nächsten mal tuts weh .hab ich ihm versprochen. weist du was er gesagt hat .wir wollen doch auch nur ein paar euro verdienen.

soll ich jetzt platzen oder was,(wir wollen doch auch nur ein paar euro verdienen) :r dann solln die arsc*löcher doch arbeiten gehen und ehrlich geld verdienen,oder mit ihrem arsc* in ihrem land bleiben ,wenn meine scheibengummis kaputt sind von ihren harten plastikkarten bezahlen die mir das auch nich.

so das mußte jetzt mal raus. denn ich denke ich hab im namen von vieler autobesitzer gesprochen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Honnecker und Mielke!!!
> 
> Beides zwei richtig krumme Hunde!!!|gr:
> 
> So long



naja da gibbet aber noch ne latte mehr auch heutzutage. die heinies damals hatten nur eine überzeugung die sie sich selber eingeredet haben und vom russen vorgeschrieben wurde. heutzutage haben die keine überzeugung sondern nur macht im kopf und ihr bankkonto. die politik bleibt doch völlig auf der strecke.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ist das heute mal wieder ein Traumwetter bei uns blauer Himmel und ca 26C°.
> werde heute abend mal den schleichern auf den Zahn fühlen.


na denn mal gutes gelingen ich schaff es einfach nich mehr loszukommen . zeig denn mal das eine oder andrere foto vom schleimi|rolleyesgreez
andy


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn mal gutes gelingen ich schaff es einfach nich mehr loszukommen . zeig denn mal das eine oder andrere foto vom schleimi|rolleyesgreez
> andy



Hier bei uns musste die Schleicher noch schwerer erkämpfen als die Dorsche auf den Kutter:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hier bei uns musste die Schleicher noch schwerer erkämpfen als die Dorsche auf den Kutter:c



wem sagste das ,iss bei uns nich anders wohne ja auch 200 km von der see entfernt, 
greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/1700/bilderaugust07022jd1.jpg http://img267.*ih.us/img267/3476/bilderaugust07024lg1.jpg

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/1584/bilderaugust07022xp4.62a10f589c.jpg http://img213.*ih.us/img213/5821/bilderaugust07025sc5.jpg http://img213.*ih.us/img213/433/bilderaugust07026sb6.jpg

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/7021/bilderaugust07027tb1.jpg 

Mit oder ohne Gummi? #6
http://img337.*ih.us/img337/3654/bilderaugust07028nj6.jpg http://img396.*ih.us/img396/2171/bilderaugust07030ka6.jpg

Wie macht er DAS nur? |kopfkrat
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/1161/bilderaugust07033it2.jpg http://img123.*ih.us/img123/9643/bilderaugust07036vg4.jpg

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/1161/bilderaugust07033it2.981c03c984.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend die Herrschaften,
so hab gerade nen hübschen Tag Urlaub rumgekriegt, gestern waren wir mal n büschen wat Feiern, Große Freiheit36 sonne komische salsa Party :v naja nu is der Schädel wieder frei 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu hab ichs getan . da kam doch wieder son autoschieber und hat sich gewagt an meinem auto wieder sone visitenkarte anzubasteln. diesmal hab ich ihn erwischt lauthals angebrüllt hab ich ihn , und meine nachbarn haben gleich mitgemacht #6 beim nächsten mal tuts weh .hab ich ihm versprochen. weist du was er gesagt hat .wir wollen doch auch nur ein paar euro verdienen.
> 
> soll ich jetzt platzen oder was,(wir wollen doch auch nur ein paar euro verdienen) :r dann solln die arsc*löcher doch arbeiten gehen und ehrlich geld verdienen,oder mit ihrem arsc* in ihrem land bleiben ,wenn meine scheibengummis kaputt sind von ihren harten plastikkarten bezahlen die mir das auch nich.
> 
> ...


 
Gut das Du es dem Vogel so richtig gegeben hast, ich kann das auch nicht ab |splat: dieses Karten ankleben, wenn ich so einen jemals in die Hände kriege kann der sich Warm anziehen |smash:


@Fynn
zum Thema Punkte beim rechtsüberholen bzw. nötigen...Danke für den Hinweis, diese Linksschleicher |znaika: sind zum :v aber wenn das so einfach ist...Standspur und weg :q


----------



## Liz261280 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ging es dann den ganzen Tag, #:, einen nach dem anderen....

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/9844/bilderaugust07037ak1.jpg http://img212.*ih.us/img212/7776/bilderaugust07040xv9.jpg http://img407.*ih.us/img407/6947/bilderaugust07043ld6.jpg

:e :e
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/3918/bilderaugust07042ui5.jpg​ 
http://img250.*ih.us/img250/6051/bilderaugust07047ol0.jpg http://img180.*ih.us/img180/8432/bilderaugust07049dv2.jpg​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wie es aussieht hattet ihr ja das allerbeste wetter 

lecker filets bekomm ich doch glatt hunger.

so gestern 22 uhr fing meine hündin an terror zu machen 

6 uhr dann die ersten wehen ( dankeschön an mona für die schlaflose nacht |supergri)
7,13 der erste welpe  der zweite 8,45 mit schwierigkeiten zu wenig wehen ,wäre uns der kleine doch fast draufgegangen . ich zu frau calzium und oxytorin muß her ,schnell meinen tierarzt angerufen und los spritzen holen . (dabei hab ich gleich mal meine neue anlage schön heiß fahren können) komme zu hause an und siehe da meine mona ahnte oho gleich gibbet es spritze also mal schnell noch ne hündin rausgepresst bevor der alte wieder da iss.|rolleyes#6 naja nu werden wir mal sehen was noch so kommt 3 stück sind eigendlich max bei ihr. aber beim abtasten hab ich wohl noch was gespürt.
ich berichte dann weiter wenn alles vollendet ist .dann kommen auch die bilder.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
leider hab ich nocht viel Zeit, wir gehen gleich nach HH zu König der Löwen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris

:vik: ein feiner tag iss das,ausser ein wenig müde|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> leider hab ich nocht viel Zeit, wir gehen gleich nach HH zu König der Löwen



du ärmster da würden mich keine 10 pferde reinbekommen#d:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich verstehen, wir waren Gestern auch bis ca 0300 unterwegs und nu so früh hoch  aber morgen ist bei mir ja zum Glück Entspannung  #: angesagt :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du ärmster da würden mich keine 10 pferde reinbekommen#d:q


 

Danke :q seh ich genauso  aber was tut man nicht alles |kopfkrat :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aber morgen ist bei mir ja zum Glück Entspannung  #: angesagt :vik:



denn wünsch ich dir mal pralle fänge ,das wetter soll sich ja halten .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke :q seh ich genauso  aber was tut man nicht alles |kopfkrat :g



nur um zum angeln zu kommen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau das Wetter freut mich auch. hier ist seit Do dauerhaft Sonne :vik: mit ganz kleinen Bewölkungen


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nur um zum angeln zu kommen :q


 
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei uns ab und an ein wenig regen hält sich aber in grenzen .heute sieht gut aus ,kann von mir aus ruhig so bleiben


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bei uns ab und an ein wenig regen hält sich aber in grenzen .heute sieht gut aus ,kann von mir aus ruhig so bleiben


 
jau zuviel Hitze ist auch nicht gut :g Nordisch by nature


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jau zuviel Hitze ist auch nicht gut :g Nordisch by nature



richtichhhh

schick dir nacher noch ne pn müssen etwas an vorkasse leisten
für kutter und haus im dezember ,deins bezahl ich mit bekommst ja noch was von mir .


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtichhhh
> 
> schick dir nacher noch ne pn müssen etwas an vorkasse leisten
> für kutter und haus im dezember ,deins bezahl ich mit bekommst ja noch was von mir .


 

stimmt ja, das hatte ich schon wieder vergessen  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> stimmt ja, das hatte ich schon wieder vergessen  :g



aber ich nich 

hab gestern meine neue novus sportauspuff anlage unter bekommen :q goiler sound kam heute früh erst richtig nachdem ich sie zum glühen brachte :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!

Uoha!!!|rolleyes:g

Gestern gaaaanz schön viel Kölsch zu mir genommen...#t

Heute einen ruhigen Tag machen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu mal ein paar bilder der neuen erdbewohner und der mama #h
http://img206.*ih.us/img206/8504/jd100039jo5.jpg
mona hat ihre ersten wehen 6.00 uhr nachdem sie uns die ganze nacht auf trapp gehalten hat.



http://img211.*ih.us/img211/1180/jd100041yu1.jpg
welpe nr.1 rüde. gennant terror ,der war gleich mobil :q geb.7.13 Uhr


http://img293.*ih.us/img293/1237/jd100042ea3.jpg
welpe nr.2 rüde. hat noch keinen namen#c lasst euch mal was einfallen|rolleyes habe ganzschön gekämpft um ihn am leben zubehalten hat doch tatsächlich fruchtwaser geschluckt der kleeene. geb.8,45 uhr


http://img442.*ih.us/img442/6698/jd100043sr5.jpg
welpe nr.3 hündin hat auch noch keinen namen #ceine ganz schnelle war nur mal schnell zum tierarzt ,wo ich wiederkam war sie da:q geb.9,29 uhr


http://img263.*ih.us/img263/6208/jd100044hy2.jpg
mama mona glücklich mit ihrem nachwuchs.#6 morgen ist badetag für mama :q


übrigens mona ist eine reinrassige malteserhündin mit papiere englischer herkunft ,vater ist reinrassiger yorkshir terrier. vom wesen wird die kreuzung skeptisch wie malteser und durchgedreht wie ein yorki, nur genial :q absolute familienhunde, sehr anhänglich und treu.

 fertig mit der schleichwerbung :q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,
Gestern war ich ja die Nacht auf Schleicher gewesen:q

Ist im Moment sehr schwierig hier bei uns da an der Ruhr Hochwasser herrscht.







Da war die einzige möglichkeit der Hafen,und hier waren Strömungen das ich mir vorgekommen bin wie beim Brandungsangeln:c

Und das sind meine Fänge ein Aal von 63cm und 1 von 48cm und das in 9std.#q




Aber besser als nichts und wunderbarer Abend in Ruhe und Stille#h

und nach der ganzen ruhe der nacht gehts es jetzt auf die *LOVEPARADE|laola:#g|jump:

Die soeben 500 m von mir entfernt beginnt.
Bis später mal|wavey:
*


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So wieder back..

Sehr lustige Truppe, viiiele Merlin Echos :q, Merlin Fehlbisse ohne Ende, ca. 2km vor der Küste haben wir ein Blei gefangen, was ja nur von einem Unterhandwurf von Mr. F. stammen kann :q. Flugmerline haben wir gesehen, überlegt wie wir diese komischen Merline fangen können und und und #6
Aber es war defintiv meine letzte Tour mit der Blauort! So viel ist sicher


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab schon mitten chris gesprochen ,naja iss wohl nich so doll gewesen ,aber was willste machen. fynn haste die pn von mir bekommen sorry wegen der überschrift hab vergessen den namen zu tauschen war aber trotzdem an dich gerichtet.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so mal hier ein aktuelles bild von heute :q:q:q

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/3223/heutedm3.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mojensen dirk
ich glaub fynn mag mich nich der antwortet nich :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch Andy |rolleyes ich mag dich doch |pftroest:

Nicht so gut ist geschmeichelt.
Ich war 2 mal mit der Blauort draußen, jedes mal einen Untermaßigen |rolleyes Beim ersten mal lags evtl. auch an mir, denn einige hatten tatsächlich 2 oder 3 maßige, aber heute? #c Wenns hoch kommt 5 maßige Fische aufm Schiff. Ich rede jetzt von maßigen, nicht von Fischen die abgeschlagen wurden |krach::v

Bei deinem Namensvetter liefs allerdings deutlich besser #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja schade um das schöne geld. naja haupsache ihr hattet ein wenig spaß. ich hatte chris das wirklich sehr gewünscht das heute mal was geht .aber was will man machen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ fynn und chris 
schaut euch mal dei fangberichte an , irgendwie sah es allgemein traurig aus. also nich nur bei euch.#c
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !

Hier nichts mehr los #c  ???

Glückwunsch Dir Andy für Deinen Wurf .

gruß
der Jäger  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie nichts los bin doch hier :q

jupp war ne schlaflose nacht |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ! 

 Wenigsten einer ! Müssen wohl morgen wieder hoch , wie ? 

Ich auch , hab ne früh Woche , mag ich am liebsten :v

Deine Welpen wohl auf  ?

Bin am überlegen ob ich auch mal was ins Board bringe , 
 Hausverkauf  ! ?

Bringen doch alle was ins Board.Hab keine Lust mehr wegen dem Haus. 

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

herzlich willkommen im board aalandre
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp morgen gehts wieder früh los besser iss auch hoffendlich spielt das wetter mit hab langsam die schnautze gestrichen voll.
jau welpen sind wohl auf #6

hier ein haus verkaufen na das mag ja was werden 

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meinst das wird ein Chaos oder keine Nachfrage !?

Ich hoffe für Dich das Du morgen und den Rest der Woche schönes Wetter ist .
Von meiner Maus hat die jüngste Mittwoch Einschulung , wird bestimmt schön ,hab noch keine mitgemacht .
War bei meinem Sohn aus der ersten Ehe nicht eingeladen.


gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das wird ein chaos ganz klar :q

wie jetzt|kopfkrat du hast noch keine einschulung mitgemacht |bigeyes warst du garnich inner schule :q 

auf jeden fall denn mal viel spaß


----------



## der Jäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist schon lang her |kopfkrat:q

Und das mit dem Haus war nur ein Gedanke,laß den Makler es lieber machen.
Will es nur los werden,habe was ganz großes vor.Den wenn Haus weg,kehre ich dem geliebten :r Deutschland den Rücken zu,
meine Maus und ihre Kinder wollen mit machen,den großen Schritt.Ins Land des Räubertrip´s.

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was ist das land des räubertrip`s |kopfkrat


----------



## der Jäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Land Dänemark.
Muss einwenig an die Zukunft denken,weiß nicht was ist , auch wenn das Ostnetz die nächsten 10 Jahre haben,man hört bei uns einiges aber wissen tut´s keiner so richtig genau.
Und in Dänemark kann ich meinen Beruf ausüben und muss mich mit der Sprache vertraut machen.
Den hier in Deutschland bringst keinen Spaß mehr und ist auch so Familienfeindlich geworden.Reden können alle viel,aber die Herren der Regierung tun nichts für diee Jugend von Heute.
Deshalb meine Überlegung mit dem Tschüß zu Deutschland.

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah ja ich bin handwerker in fast allen bereichen hab ich gearbeitet .sobald meine frau ihren job verliert sind wir auch weg. unsere vermieter in nyborg werden uns die starthilfe geben. also wirds für uns relativ einfach. und die dänische sprache ist nicht das problem  wichtig ist nur das du dir nicht unbedingt einen deutschen freundschaftskreis im ausland suchst  dann wirds so sein wie in deutschland wo du eigendlich auch sämtliche fremdsprachen lernen mußt um dich mit sogenannten deutschen unterhalten zu können.
ich wünsche dir und deiner familie auf jeden fall viel glück bei eurem vorhaben.
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Andy !

Aber bleibt noch einwenig hier und halt Dich auf den laufenden
Angenehme Nachtruhe |schlaf:  und einen guten Start in die Woche 
in der Hoffnung die Welpen lassen dich nächtigen.

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach die welpen sind ein paar ganz ruhige wie mama und papa.
ausserdem sind die ja nich im schlafzimmer.|supergri
denn mal tschüß gesagt 

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis die Tage !   |wavey:

|gutenach

gruß 
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dirk kannst nich schlafen :q


----------



## vazzquezz (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> "Mensch Andy..."
> 
> Bei deinem Namensvetter liefs allerdings deutlich besser #6



Echt ?! |supergri

Was nicht sooo schwer gewesen sein sollte ...

Was haben die Jungs dort denn so im Schnitt gefangen?

Maßige Merlins oder haben sie eher in "Hogwarts" geräubert ... 

Wo seid ihr eigentlich hin? Wir waren noch bis 16:15h beim Parkplatz, aber Euch hat man nicht mehr gesehen?!! 

Nix destotrotz ... GUT GELACHT !

V.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend, ich bins Liz 

Haben grad nen Tatort geschaut...
Wollt nur mal schnüssen was es hier so neues gibt 

Grüße Liz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nabend, ich bins Liz
> 
> Haben grad nen Tatort geschaut...
> Wollt nur mal schnüssen was es hier so neues gibt
> ...



naja gibbet nich viel neues


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nabend, ich bins Liz
> 
> Haben grad nen Tatort geschaut...
> Wollt nur mal schnüssen was es hier so neues gibt
> ...



sach ma lizchen wat heißt eigendlich schnüssen hab ich beim dirk schonmal gelesen|kopfkrat
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q neugierig... nachschauen...|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah jetzt ja #6 weiste watt ein feudel iss :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

en Putzlumpe! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> en Putzlumpe! #6



zeische sie weis es |gr: :q#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

He he :m

Was ist eigentlich mit Chris los? |kopfkrat ?


----------



## vazzquezz (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der ist total fertig ....

Hat zuviele Grau- und Weißbärte aussteigen lassen,und hadert nun mit sich selbst , wo er schon bis auf sieben Plätze am WM-Titel dran war ...


V.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieben Plätze am Ersten, oder was?

Hab schon bissl roten vergorenen Traubensaft getankt. Deshalb is Hirn nicht mehr sooo schnell...:q


----------



## Nuschler (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

 ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Arbeitsgerät.
 Kann mir jemand von Euch verraten, wo ich noch eine "neue" *Okuma Axeon AXS 65* herbekomme???
 Bin einfach total begeistert von dem Teil. 
 Hatte sie aber bisher nur ein Mal in der Hand, dann nie wieder & ich hab sie auch nie wieder gesehen.
 Wär super, wenn mir auch erfahrene Veteranen von Highlight`s mit Ihren Modellen berichten könnten.
 Danke für Eure Hilfe im Vorraus,

 MfG & Petri Heil


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,

hört sich ja nicht so toll an Fynn+Chris|kopfkrat

Echt schade, dass die Fänge in letzter Zeit so bescheiden sind, ich wollte eigentlich in 2 wochen von heiligenhafen raus, aber das überleg ich mir nochmal... |uhoh:

Dafür läufts an der Elbe um so besser! Am samstag konnte ich einen schönen 76cm Aal auf einen Rotwurm auf der Feederute landen, am 16 vorfach und leichtem gerät ein super Drill#6
Dazu noch nen schönen Schleimer, der mit 58cm fast die magische 60cm Marke gekackt hat.|supergri

@ Andy 

die Kleinen schauen ja echt super süss aus, echt zum knuddeln die lütten Dinger#6#6

Gute Nacht und Gruß 
JD

so eine gute nacht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin günter wir habens gut wa ,dürfen schön früh aufstehen|uhoh::q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nuschler schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Arbeitsgerät.
> ...



moin moin nuschler

oha das sollte wohl zum problem werden davon noch eine zu ergattern ,schau mal ab und an bei ebay rein vlt haste da ein wenig glück.
da ich nicht mehr allzuviel in der brandung fische , bin ich auf daiwa emcast umgestiegen ,hatte früher zu spitzenzeiten daiwa  tournament einfach nur genial.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Echt schade, dass die Fänge in letzter Zeit so bescheiden sind, ich wollte eigentlich in 2 wochen von heiligenhafen raus, aber das überleg ich mir nochmal... |uhoh:



hey jd in 2 wochen kann die welt schon ganz anders aussehen 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute allen eine angeneme arbeitswoche, ich weis es iss erst montag aber nehmt es locker iss ja bald freitag :q:q:q

mein start in die woche beginnt jetzt. tschüß gesagt 

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So wieder back..
> 
> Sehr lustige Truppe, viiiele Merlin Echos :q, Merlin Fehlbisse ohne Ende, ca. 2km vor der Küste haben wir ein Blei gefangen, was ja nur von einem Unterhandwurf von Mr. F. stammen kann :q. Flugmerline haben wir gesehen, überlegt wie wir diese komischen Merline fangen können und und und #6
> Aber es war defintiv meine letzte Tour mit der Blauort! So viel ist sicher


 
jau diese verfl*chten Merline 

 haben auch mir den Tag versüßt :q nur leider, hatte keiner das richtige Tackle für diese Gewaltigen Zauberlehrlinge  

Was den Kutter angeht, ich mag Egi und seine Crew, aber das war echt ne Schwache Nummer :g 



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ fynn und chris
> schaut euch mal dei fangberichte an , irgendwie sah es allgemein traurig aus. also nich nur bei euch.#c
> greez
> andy


 
...aber sonne Nullnummer #d hat nur noch gefehlt das mich einer ange:v hat 



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Echt ?! |supergri
> 
> Was nicht sooo schwer gewesen sein sollte ...
> 
> ...


 
am Parkplatz stand so ein freak direkt neben unserem Auto der hatte angeblich 11 Fische; dann hat er mit seinen Händen seine größten, ich schätz mal nen 40er |bigeyes angezeigt und war Happy :q



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Der ist total fertig ....
> 
> Hat zuviele Grau- und Weißbärte aussteigen lassen,und hadert nun mit sich selbst , wo er schon bis auf sieben Plätze am WM-Titel dran war ...
> V.


 
..wie schon gesagt ein nach IGFA-Regeln gefangener Merlin und der Titel wär meiner gewesen #6



andy0209 schrieb:


> so leute allen eine angeneme arbeitswoche, ich weis es iss erst montag aber nehmt es locker iss ja bald freitag :q


 
Ich hab zum Glück die ganze Woche freitag :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,
ich konnt Gestern nicht mehr aufstehen um ans Telefon zu gehen, ich war fertich 
und schon fast eingepennt, da hab ich es vorgezogen liegen zu bleiben #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Mann!:m

Ich hab mir gestern, im Rotwein beduselten Schädel, ganz schön Gedanken um dich gemacht...|uhoh::q
Aber der Chef hat mich dann beruhigt und Recht behalten!|supergri

Wollt dich eigentlich gestern Nachmittag schon angerufen haben, aber Familienessen hat sich bis zum Krimi um 20.15 hingezogen!
Beim Krimi dann noch ne Flasch Vino und es war um mich geschehen...

Habt ihr wirklich beide ne absolute Nullnummer gemacht, oder kam wenigstens bissl was hoch?|bigeyes

Und what in Hell sind Merline??? Zauberfische? Oder Phantome???|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Mann!:m
> 
> Ich hab mir gestern, im Rotwein beduselten Schädel, ganz schön Gedanken um dich gemacht...|uhoh::q
> Aber der Chef hat mich dann beruhigt und Recht behalten!|supergri
> ...


 
bei mir entwickelt sich langsam jeder Kuttertag zum Trainingday :c absolute Null, nada, garnichts :g
Geile neue Rute, leider nichts damit gedrillt außer sonnen untermaßigen Jungdorsch, also Null

Zum Glück hatten viele andere an Bord auch nichts, das beruhigt.
Wir hatten echt ne Menge Spaß mit den anderen Teilnehmern, viel gelacht und gesabbelt #6 

Dann war Falk Jr. mit an Bord der Stand "links neben unter" uns und hat mit seinen Unterhand-Power Würfen zu unserer Belustigung beigetragen.


Du fragst was Merline sind....|uhoh: schande über Dich, da waren auf der letzten Tour doch diese Vögel, die unbedingt mal nen "Merlin" drillen wollten, errinerst Du das etwa nicht mehr #d ich hätte denen dann beim Gaffen mit dem HACKEN :q geholfen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ah jetzt ja!!!:q

Schade, dass gar nix Anständiges hochgekommen ist...

Stimmt, ich hatte die Merlinfischer schon ganz verdrängt.|uhoh:
Asche auf mein müdes Haupt!!!#t


Mal was anderes:

Ich bin nach ner Twin Power für Liz am Ausschau halten...
Wenn ich eine für um 200 Tacken ins Visier bekomm, dann werd ich wohl zuschlagen!
Wär die Rolle nicht auch was für dich? Oder ist dir das too much?


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Ich bin nach ner Twin Power für Liz am Ausschau halten...
> Wenn ich eine für um 200 Tacken ins Visier bekomm, dann werd ich wohl zuschlagen!
> Wär die Rolle nicht auch was für dich? Oder ist dir das too much?


 
too much :q sehr witzig
aber ich will mir demnächst mal ne legger Multi zulegen, außerdem muß ich mal son büschen Kohle in meinen Schatz stecken, ne ne nicht was Du jetzt denkst, meinen Golf natürlich :vik: Scheiben tönen, breitere Felgen rauf und vlt. wenn noch Geld übrig, gibbet nen hübsches Bodykit oder nur nen Frontspoiler :m

Außerdem:
ich bin mit meiner Blue Arc höchst zufrieden, daran liegts bestimmt nicht mit den Fängen, ich hab in der letzten Wochen um die 350 Euronen ins Tackle gesteckt, nu muß mal gut sein :g

Danke trotzdem
Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Schätzle,
der Bus ist fertisch, die konnte mir allerdings nicht sagen woran es gelegen hat...#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Schneckchen!|wavey:

Der Jozef kann den Mittwoch mitbringen. Dann ist eh seine Bereitschaft rum...
Hast schon den Jochen erreicht? Wenn net, dann mach das bitte gleich! Wichtig!!!
Frag den auch mal, ob er Bock hat auf ne Hardcore Winter Tour auf der Ostsee. Obwohl ich denke, der wird absagen...
Denkst du auch an die Online Apotheke?

Ildavvvmadm!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Schätzle,
> der Bus ist fertisch, die konnte mir allerdings nicht sagen woran es gelegen hat...#c


 
Was war denn?


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Was war denn?




Plötzlicher Wassereinbruch!!!:r:r:r

Über das Hochstelldach hat sich wohl irgendwo Wasser reingedrückt...
Keine Ahnung.

Allerdings bin ich schon gaaanz schön halsig auf VW!
Bin schon am überlegen, den California gegen nen Multivan zu tauschen!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Plötzlicher Wassereinbruch!!!:r:r:r


 
Das hört sich ja gut an


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gut an



Ja, ist wohl ne Schwachstelle! #c|bigeyes

Mit Dichtungen haben die Jungs aus Wolfsburg es scheinbar nicht so...

Bin aber schon ne Mail am schreiben, an den Service direkt!
Ganz sooo freundlich wird die nicht ausfallen!!!|gr:

Sollte jetzt noch irgendein kleiner Pups auftreten, dann bekommen sie die Karre wieder auf den Hof gestellt und ich geh zum Anwalt!
Habe nämlich nen Guten, der kennt sich mit Vertragsrecht sehr gut aus...
Na ja, die Karre ist ja grad erst 1 Jahr und einen Monat alt!
Noch ist Garantie und ich könnte zurücktreten.


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Vazzquess oder so |supergri
du warst auch dabei? #c|rolleyes 
Welcher warste denn? Der mit der blauen Brille?

Habe mit 2 Leuten geschnackt, einer hatte halt die erwähnten 11 und der andere meinte Stückzahlmäßig nicht so gut, aber gute größen zw. 50 und 80cm und relativ viele ü80cm.

@Dirk
sry habe gestern Abend schon gepennt als du die SMS geschriebn hast, erster Schultag heute #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Vazzquess oder so |supergri
> du warst auch dabei? #c|rolleyes
> Welcher warste denn? Der mit der blauen Brille?
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, hatte sich ja auch dann erledigt...|rolleyes




Womit habt ihr beiden denn gefischt? 
Habt ihr auch mal meine geliebten Gummi's tanzen lassen?|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Womit habt ihr beiden denn gefischt?
> Habt ihr auch mal meine geliebten Gummi's tanzen lassen?|supergri


 
Ausschließlich Speed Jig Pilker mit Gamakatsu Jig Hooks...
eigentlich ne Bank, was Großdorsch angeht, aber wo nichts is da is halt nichts 

Ich hab später Testweise ein heringsvorfach angehängt um zu prüfen ob die Anzeige (die voll war,jaja die gute alte Echolot Testbild DVD ) vlt. Heringe anzeigt, waren aber scheinbar nur Quallen  

Aber die Leute die mit GuFi gefischt haben, hatten auch nur untermaßige Leo`s dran

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Vazzquess oder so |supergri
> du warst auch dabei? #c|rolleyes
> Welcher warste denn? Der mit der blauen Brille?


 
Dem Wortlaut nach kann es sich bei ihm nur um(ich hab leider den Namen vergessen) Mann mit der blauen Brille handeln :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Dem Wortlaut nach kann es sich bei ihm nur um(ich hab leider den Namen vergessen) Mann mit der blauen Brille handeln :m



Jap war auch mein Gedanke, er war ja außer uns der einzige, der einen harten Merlin Biss zu verzeichnen hatte. Sogar den Bart hat er ja zu Gesicht bekommen! :m


----------



## vazzquezz (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yope - der blaubebrillte war ich!

Mann, war ich gestern kaputt - der alte Zottelbart hat sich aber auch gewehrt ... :vik:

V.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mit Dichtungen haben die Jungs aus Wolfsburg es scheinbar nicht so...



moin dirk

doch das haben sie meiner kommt aus wolfsburg und iss alles dicht.:vik:

deiner wird in hannover hergestellt |supergri|supergri|supergri

na wie ich sehe iss alles im lot #6 denn werd ich mal duschen gehen.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz und alles fit bei euch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Glück die ganze Woche freitag :vik:



wie du hast die ganze woche freitag ;+ sach blos du hast schonwieder urlaub 
dat gibbet doch wohl nich|supergri
greez
andy


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten abend an alle|wavey:.

Mensch  was ne Schicht heute die Loveparade steckte mir noch ganz schön in den Knochen :v|smash:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk
> 
> doch das haben sie meiner kommt aus wolfsburg und iss alles dicht.:vik:
> 
> ...


 
Meiner ist auch in Wolfsburg gebaut |muahah: |stolz: :vik: is auch ganz Dicht 



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie du hast die ganze woche freitag ;+ sach blos du hast schonwieder urlaub
> dat gibbet doch wohl nich|supergri
> greez
> andy


 
Jawohl Herr Andy am 04.09 gehts für eine Woche nach Fuerteventura 4Sterne+ Hotel :vik: das hab ich mir nach dem streßigen Kroatien Urlaub auch verdient


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Yope - der blaubebrillte war ich!
> 
> Mann, war ich gestern kaputt - der alte Zottelbart hat sich aber auch gewehrt ... :vik:
> 
> V.


 
Echt schade das nach 8Std. Drill bei der Landung des Zauberlehrlings das Vorfach in den Haken geraten ist :r vlt. beim nächsten mal :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Guten abend an alle|wavey:.
> 
> Mensch was ne Schicht heute die Loveparade steckte mir noch ganz schön in den Knochen :v|smash:


 
Da kann man ja Glatt Eifersüchtig werden......





Da wär ich auch gern hingegangen, aber ich hab lieber jagt auf Merline gemacht :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jap wir hätten doch hakenlos mit einem Mini Besen als Beifänger fischen sollen #q Dann wären sicherlich mehr Merline in der Kiste gelandet.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jap wir hätten doch hakenlos mit einem Mini Besen als Beifänger fischen sollen #q Dann wären sicherlich mehr Merline in der Kiste gelandet.


 
Definitiv :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi andy 
morgen bin ich garantiert da #6

..jetzt aber, gleich wieder weg


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
hier nochmal der Link von dem C&R Thread :vik:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108250


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups tatsächlich da iss er moin chris :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups tatsächlich da iss er moin chris :vik:


 
sicher dat :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit |director: |thinkerg: gar keiner da? |motz: alle am Arbeiten? oder ##


----------



## Liz261280 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,
du f.... Socke ... |wavey:
Mahlzeit! Werd mir jetzt mal ein zweites Frühstück gönnen!#6
Greez Liz


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> du f.... Socke ... |wavey:
> Mahlzeit! Werd mir jetzt mal ein zweites Frühstück gönnen!#6
> Greez Liz


 

Das hatte ich gerade, ich geh jetzt wieder am Auto basteln :q

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bräucht da mal ein paar Meinungen.. also bitte....

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/aktion/Attachment.html?attachmentId=264001

Borbet XL 8x18"

oder die hier...

http://web17.server27.publicompserver.de/BorbetFS.htm

Borbet FS 8,5x18" aber in schwarz außen poliert

Danke 
Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris

ich find die zweiten besser...

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bräucht da mal ein paar Meinungen.. also bitte....
> 
> http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/aktion/Attachment.html?attachmentId=264001
> 
> ...




so fertich mit arbeit man bin ich alle.
eindeutig die fs. sehen bei weiten besser aus

greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Andy,

der Meinung bin ich auch, sehr schnieke Felgen! #6

Gruß Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann hier ist ja im Moment tödliche Leere!!!|uhoh:

Keiner schreibt mehr irgendwas...#d

@Chris,

ich würd auch eher die unteren Felgen nehmen. Sind sehr schön!#6
Was sollen die denn kosten?
Bin ja auch am liebäugeln mit 19 Zoll Schläppchen!
Allerdings treibt einem der Preis bittere Tränen in die Augen|rolleyes!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was sollen die denn kosten?
> Bin ja auch am liebäugeln mit 19 Zoll Schläppchen!
> Allerdings treibt einem der Preis bittere Tränen in die Augen|rolleyes!!!


 
das günstigste was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab ist €172/Stk. :g 
...http://www.reifenmueller.de/shop/de/dept_689.html

das geht, wenn ich mir meine 2te Wahl da preislich anschaue...
BBS Air II Cy, da kostet eine um die €730 #d :c da Klauen sie Dir dann das Auto wegen der Felgen #q

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> das günstigste was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab ist €172/Stk. :g
> ...http://www.reifenmueller.de/shop/de/dept_689.html
> 
> das geht, wenn ich mir meine 2te Wahl da preislich anschaue...
> ...


 

So in die Preisklasse von den BBS bin ich auch schon vorgedrungen!
Vier Alu's + 225er Pneus knapp 3500 €!!! :c#q|rolleyes

Da werd ich wohl noch bissl rumgucken müssen, weil ich das nicht einseh soviel für'n paar Reifen zu zahlen...

Na ja, nächstes Jahr Sommer ist ja noch bissl hin. So lang reichen die Standardalus.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei 19" sind die Gummis auch gleich so derb teuer |rolleyes aber was tut man nicht alles für schicke Schlappen :m



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So lang reichen die Standardalus.


 
Dat lang bei mir leider nicht mehr, nach einem Jahr auf den Medium häßlichen VW Alus :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, ich muß ja die Felgen nicht selbst sehen...:q

Zu Weihnachten kommt erst mal der Monitor hinten rein! *Freu*

Das ist was wirklich sinnvolles!!!|supergri

Ablegen und dann noch ein nettes Video zum Einschlafen gucken. Das hat was!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
so früh schon hoch|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit 
jau extra früh ausm Bett geschält


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na da habt ihr euch nebenan aber nett ausgelassen...|uhoh:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was ihr für probleme mit euren karren habt... ich muss erstmal sehn, dass ich n führerschein finanziert bekomme!

und wenn ich dxen hab liebäugel ich ja so mit autos in der jeep klasse, den hyundai santa fe find ich extrem geil, mit 21" alus sieht der voll geil aus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> was ihr für probleme mit euren karren habt... ich muss erstmal sehn, dass ich n führerschein finanziert bekomme!
> 
> und wenn ich dxen hab liebäugel ich ja so mit autos in der jeep klasse, den hyundai santa fe find ich extrem geil, mit 21" alus sieht der voll geil aus




hey dorsch freak 

kugst du mal was der steuern kostet dazu kommen noch deine prozente auch wenn papa der versicherungsnehmer iss liegst du noch bei 125% für uns wäre das warscheinlich nich das problem .aber fang erstmal kleiner an.#6
kauf dir eine ordentlichen passat 35i da kannste alles mir transportieren kannst drinne schlafen und power hat der auch,der 90 ps cl iss ein optimales anfängerauto und kostet nur 122 europas steuern. übrigens hab ich den auch.#6 und der sieht dazu noch schick aus.

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/5242/passatct9.jpg


greez
andy


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auja der schaut auch gut aus. ein golf würde mir sogesehen aber auch reichen, besonders in meiner studienzeit. mal schaun was wird. ein jeep ist auch nur ein wunschauto mal für später, will dann auch n größeres boot haben, so zwischen 4,50 und 5,00 und dazu braucht man leidergottes einen jeep an unsrer slippe... oder nen träcker


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

golf iss nich teurer als der passat ,mir persönlich iss der golf kombi zu klein ,zumindest von der ladefläche her.ansonsten o.k.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> auja der schaut auch gut aus. ein golf würde mir sogesehen aber auch reichen, besonders in meiner studienzeit. mal schaun was wird. ein jeep ist auch nur ein wunschauto mal für später, will dann auch n größeres boot haben, so zwischen 4,50 und 5,00 und dazu braucht man leidergottes einen jeep an unsrer slippe... oder nen träcker


 
Als Wunschauto für später empfehle ich dir nen Bully!|supergri
In nen Jeep geht doch gar nix rein...|rolleyes

Lieber nen schönen T5 mit Allrad und nem ordentlichen Motörchen drinne!
Damit kriegste sogar ein 12 Meter Böötchen locker bewegt!:m

Außerdem wirste den in sagen wir 10 Jahren relativ günstig erstehen können!
Nach dem Studium ist nämlich ne ziemliche Ebbe in der Kasse, vertrau mir.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nach dem Studium ist nämlich ne ziemliche Ebbe in der Kasse, vertrau mir.



#6 gut gesprochen dirk. aber in 10 jahren kann er sich denn auch den t12 kaufen |bigeyes

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Golf 3 TDI GT (Special) oder GTI als Limousine :m Mit 90 bzw 110ps. Je nachdem, was mir in einem halben Jahr so über den Weg läuft.

Wird wohl mein erster Wagen sein....Steuern sind mit 305€/Jahr zwar hoch, aber wenn cih die aktuellen Spritpreise, den niedrigen Verbrauch und meine Strecken zum MeFoangeln rechne, komme ich damit doch um eeeeiniges günstiger weg. 
Die Steuern kann man sich auch schön übers Jahr ansparen...Jeden Monat bissel Geld zurücklegen und Weihnachten und Geb. kommt ja auch noch :g
Mit 19 oder 20 fang ich dann eh an zu arbeiten, sind also nur 1 bzw. 2 Jahre. Dat passt schon :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Teamchef hat Geburtstag! Der Teamchef hat Geburtstag!






|schild-g und alles erdenklich Gute

wünschen Dirk & Liz

Feier schön Andy San! Wir rufen heut Nachmittag mal durch...:q


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles gute natuerlich auch von mir...zukuenftiger dæne:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke männers ich werd mal noch schnell ein paar wodka trinken :#2:|jump:
bis denne angenemes we noch.

|wavey:

greez
andy


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> danke männers ich werd mal noch schnell ein paar wodka trinken :#2:|jump:
> bis denne angenemes we noch.
> 
> |wavey:
> ...



vodka hørt sich gut an....mit energy bitte:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin 
so ich glaub ich habs geschafft :vik: ich geh denn mal inne koje.

oha das geht ja noch mitten schreiben|bigeyes|bigeyes :q:q:q

bis denne
andy


----------



## der Jäger (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Nanu keiner da ? Bestimmt seit Ihr beim #:  ?
Hab vom Arbeitskollegen ne Mail bekommen das ein :r Virus unterwegs ist , soll unter Butweiser oder ähnliches laufen .
Beim öffnen gibst kein arbeiten danach mehr . Öffnet man ist er drauf und macht die Festplatte platt und der Computer ist für immer platt.

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



 



 

 



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Andy
hoffentlich wars Gestern nicht zuviel... 





der_Jäger schrieb:


> ...Butweiser oder ähnliches...


 
|jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



			
				der Jäger;unter Butweiser oder ähnliches [/quote schrieb:
			
		

> mein Rechner kann nur mit Budweiser...
> 
> ohne das springt er erst gar nicht an!!!:q
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Andy
> hoffentlich wars Gestern nicht zuviel...
> 
> |jump:



danke chris ,alles im grünen bereich :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> mein Rechner kann nur mit Budweiser...
> 
> ohne das springt er erst gar nicht an!!!:q
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: und dazu noch nen legger wodka :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch Andy :m


----------



## der Jäger (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag , Andy . #g

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke jäger .
und gehts jetzt los oder biste wieder ran von der arbeit ?
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Andy :m



auch dir einen dank

greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy !

Ne komm von der Nacht , fieses Ding von 1640-0440 ca.
Heut abend noch mal los , aber die ist ruhiger und kann einwenig schlafen nächste Nacht.

Muss Du auch nicht bald los ?????

Ist verdammt ruhig heut morgen !!

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau halb sieben gehts los .wollte eigendlich noch einen ruhigen heute machen und dann gestern abend ,die sms kannste nach lüneburg probleme mit der dachterasse. ich könnte kotzen war jetzt bestimmt schon 20 mal da.
naja was solls geld stinkt nich 
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jap . Da sprichst Du ware Worte . Stell Dir mal vor wie die Oberreichen rumlaufen würden ! Grins .
Dir einen ruhigen Wochenbeginn.
Geh gleich in die Falle  #u|schlaf:

mir fallen so langsam die  |gaehn:  |schlafen

Bis dann auf dieser Welle .

gruß 
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp reingehauen
bis morgen früh oder so.
greez
andy


----------



## floh72 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MAcht euch alle nen schönen Wochenanfang......und auf das wir nen bissel besseres Wetter bekommen!!

Greetz Flo


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten morgen,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich wünsche ich dir(Andy)

komme gerade von der Arbeit haben schlecht Wetter wie schon so oft mal in diesem Jahr.

Schüttet auch schon ununterbrochen seit heute Morgen um 05,00uhr hier.


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
wollt nur bescheid sagen...bin denn mal weg :c

:vik: eine Woche Fuerte :vik: ich freu mich :vik:

|laola: |laola:
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> wollt nur bescheid sagen...bin denn mal weg :c
> 
> :vik: eine Woche Fuerte :vik: ich freu mich :vik:
> ...



du elender sack :q lass es dir gut gehen :q|wavey:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich wünsche ich dir(Andy)
> 
> ...



auch ein dank an dir.

bei uns hat sich das wetter heute einigermaßen gehalten ab und an mal ein schauer. aber auszuhalten.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bei uns hat sich das wetter heute einigermaßen gehalten ab und an mal ein schauer. aber auszuhalten.


 

Es ist wirklich zum  :v dieses Jahr....deswegen hau ich auch ab :q:q:q:q


----------



## Liz261280 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Andy, Tach gut überstanden?
Hier hat s fast den ganzen Tag geschüttet!

Greez Liz |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Nabend Andy, Tach gut überstanden?
> Hier hat s fast den ganzen Tag geschüttet!
> 
> Greez Liz |wavey:



ja hätte lieber einen ruhigen tag gehabt stand um 8 schon in lüneburg auf der matte |bigeyes

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich zum  :v dieses Jahr....deswegen hau ich auch ab :q:q:q:q



ja kannste glaub ich auch gut gebrauchen .wir sehen uns dann in timmendorf.

greez
andy


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich zum  :v dieses Jahr....deswegen hau ich auch ab :q:q:q:q



Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

viel spaß auf fuerte...

was kann man da eigentlich alles fangen?

(nicht dass ich jetzt annehme du fährst da zum angeln hin)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> viel spaß auf fuerte...
> 
> was kann man da eigentlich alles fangen?
> 
> (nicht dass ich jetzt annehme du fährst da zum angeln hin)



ne ne der fährt da hin um sich zu entspannen :#2:###g:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey chris 
was machst du denn noch hier ?flieger verpasst oder wat ?

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> (nicht dass ich jetzt annehme du fährst da zum angeln hin)


 
....das würd mir nie in den Sinn kommen   #d :vik:




> ne ne der fährt da hin um sich zu entspannen :#2:###g:vik:


 
...gefällt mir viel besser  #g  :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey chris
> was machst du denn noch hier ?flieger verpasst oder wat ?
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Nein war eben beim Vorabend Check-inn, muss ich morgen nur noch kurz vor Flug hin und dann ab in die Sonne :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso na denn mal viel spaß ,ich fliege jetzt auch|bigeyes ab ins bett:q

denn mal bis demnächst
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## vazzquezz (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nein war eben beim Vorabend Check-inn, muss ich morgen nur noch kurz vor Flug hin und dann ab in die Sonne :vik:



Vergiss die Besen nicht ... #6

Die Bärtigen sollen bei den Wassertemperaturen vor Ort recht rabiat zu Werke gehen, und die Kanarischen Besen sind nur von minderer Qualität!
Vor allem völlig überteuert, und ziemlich windschief gebunden, was mit dem dauernden Nordostpassat zu tun hat!
Dadurch sind alle verwendeten Besenreiser natürlich nach Südwesten abeknickt, wodurch die Besen nicht gut laufen ...

V.


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Chris :m

Halt mal die Augen offen nach kanarischen Merlinen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Vergiss die Besen nicht ... #6
> 
> Die Bärtigen sollen bei den Wassertemperaturen vor Ort recht rabiat zu Werke gehen, und die Kanarischen Besen sind nur von minderer Qualität!
> Vor allem völlig überteuert, und ziemlich windschief gebunden, was mit dem dauernden Nordostpassat zu tun hat!
> ...


 
Hab schon mit jemandem vor Ort telefoniert und der sagt Merline überall 

..von dieser miesen Qualität an Besen hab ich auch gehört und im Hexenbesen Großhandel gleich ne größere Menge von den guten Hawaiianischen geordert, die auch nach meinem Urlaub bei mir käuflich zu erwerben sind;
naja ich hoffe diesmal rappelts so richtig am Besen :m



fynn_sh schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Chris :m
> 
> Halt mal die Augen offen nach kanarischen Merlinen :q


 
..wegen nichts anderem fahr ich runter :q mal sehen obs ein netter Platz für den ersten Stop der Merlin-Masters '08 ist #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris, viel spaß auf fuerte! kannst ja mal rüberwinken. fliegen morgen mittag nach lanzarote!


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube das Schleppfischen mit einem Besen ausm Flugzeug raus sollte ziemlich erfolgsversprechend sein. 

Der Lebensraum der Merline sollte ja doch eher in der Luft als im Meer liegen, zumindest da hinten |rolleyes
Hier in der Ostsee isses ja bekannterweise ganz anders :m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HAAAALLLLOOOOOO,

Na seid ihr schon alle hinter der Heizung verkrochen? Man hört und sieht ja wenig hier von euch!#c

Hier bekommt man schon langsam kalte Finger:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin 
jau manche tage sind ein wenig anstrengend.vorgestern war ich erst 24 uhr zu hause gestern pünklich dafür aber sofort inne koje.war völlig durch .aber heute abend werd ich mich mal wieder sehen lassen.

@dirk was macht der bau ,gehts vorran. übrigens es ist alles angekommen #6

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers,

jau, stressig isses bei mir momentan auch!
Auf der Arbeit ist Hölle viel zu tun und zu Hause die Baustelle saugt die restliche Zeit auf.|uhoh:|rolleyes
Da bleibt nur noch Spielraum für bissl hier zu lesen...#c#t

@Andy,

hey Alder!#h
Wenigstens noch einer, der genausoviel um die Öhrchen hat wie ich!:g
Yo, Baustelle geht voran, sieht schon nicht mehr gaaanz so wild aus, wie noch vor ein paar Tagen.
Die neuen Fenster sind drin und auf Balkon geht's auch voran.
Nur müssen die Jungs, die das Fensterelement auf dem Balkon festgemacht haben, etwas auf dem Schlauch gestanden haben! Das muss nochmal versetzt werden...
Sieht zwar klasse aus, ist aber 5cm zuweit nach hinten gesetzt worden!|gr:
Deshalb heut Abend Termin mit Fenstercheffe...|krach::q


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,
sonnige Gruesse von Fuerte, hier ists unglaublich heiss :vik: ist man in D ja garnicht mehr gewohnt 

...leider noch keine Merline geortet, allerdings hab ich in nem Hochseeangel prospekt nen genialen Schreibfehler was Merline angeht entdeckt, hier gibts sie also wirklich #6  

naja ich will den mal wieder an den Strand noch 'n bischen Braeune tanken 

Bis dennn
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> sonnige Gruesse von Fuerte, hier ists unglaublich heiss :vik:
> 
> naja ich will den mal wieder an den Strand noch 'n bischen Braeune tanken
> ...



das ist ja wohl die frechheit der woche :r  oder was |uhoh: :q

greez
andy


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> sonnige Gruesse von Fuerte, hier ists unglaublich heiss :vik: ist man in D ja garnicht mehr gewohnt
> 
> ...leider noch keine Merline geortet, allerdings hab ich in nem Hochseeangel prospekt nen genialen Schreibfehler was Merline angeht entdeckt, hier gibts sie also wirklich #6
> ...



Machste mal ein Bild von der Sonne?|gr:
Wünsche dir noch viel Spaß dort hier ist aber auch schön.....................................Sche.......:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Machste mal ein Bild von der Sonne?|gr:
> Wünsche dir noch viel Spaß dort hier ist aber auch schön.....................................Sche.......:c



besser er schiebt sie rüber , die sonne |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr faulen säcke |supergri ihr schlaft ja alle noch :g.ich werd dann mal los was tun,tun |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal was iss denn hier los alles im urlaub oder wat ?

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ dirk und chris 
habt ihr das schon gelesen ? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1753323&postcount=96

dirk du müßtest ja ne mail von knurri bekommen haben.

naja na dann eben ein tag rostock und ein tag wismar, was solls. sind ja nich so weit auseinander.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ dirk und chris
> habt ihr das schon gelesen ? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1753323&postcount=96
> 
> dirk du müßtest ja ne mail von knurri bekommen haben.
> ...




Ui, nee, hab da noch keine Mail bekommen!#d;+

Gut, dass du's mitbekommen hast!!!:q

Wie weit isses denn von Wismar nach Rostock?
Ist doch glaube ziemlich eine Ecke da, oder?#c
In Erdkunde hab ich damals immer geschlafen...|uhoh:#t#t#t


Vieleicht sollte ich Esel auch deinen Post bis ganz zu Ende lesen....
Antwort hat sich damit erledigt!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
von Wismar nach Rostock sind es etwa noch eine 3/4 bis 1 Stunde Fahrzeit immer die A20 weiter. Also kein Problem.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> von Wismar nach Rostock sind es etwa noch eine 3/4 bis 1 Stunde Fahrzeit immer die A20 weiter. Also kein Problem.



Danke Jörg!#6

Das ist wirklich keine Entfernung...:q

Kommst du eigentlich auch zum DP?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Danke Jörg!#6
> 
> Das ist wirklich keine Entfernung...:q
> 
> Kommst du eigentlich auch zum DP?



eben mal schnell die piste lang geraast und schon da :q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und chris alles an brandungsmaterial bekommen.

@dirk & liz nu nehmt euch mal wieder ein bisschen zeit für uns 

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau hab ordentlich eingekauft |uhoh: siehst ja wieviel  und die Black Star + Emcast kommen auch noch :c :c mal sehen ob ich mir den Sprit zur Küste noch leisten kann


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @dirk & liz nu nehmt euch mal wieder ein bisschen zeit für uns


 

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ;+ wo seid ihr  |director:


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wa? Chris du willst in die BRandung?#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wa? Chris du willst in die BRandung?#c


 
Moin Fynn, alles klar?

Wat soll das denn heißen.....;+ bin ich zu weich für die Brandung?


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop :m

Ne im Gegenteil, ich bin auch richtig gerne in der Bradnung unterwegs!
Das eröffnet ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop :m
> 
> Ne im Gegenteil, ich bin auch richtig gerne in der Bradnung unterwegs!
> Das eröffnet ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten |supergri



so sehe ich das auch ,bringen wir den chris zum fisch :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch ,bringen wir den chris zum fisch :vik:



Wann und wo? :m

Die Technium's stehen bereit:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch ,bringen wir den chris zum fisch :vik:
> 
> greez
> andy


 


Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wann und wo? :m
> 
> Die Technium's stehen bereit:g


 
Danke Jungs #6

wann gehts los? denke mal spät. Dienstag Abend #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab da gerade mal ein bischen nach ner Rutenablage gesucht.....

http://www.yatego.com/index.htm?sid=10Y1189766840Ybb0007f3b6d60758bf&cl=mallsearch&std=1&startCat=&startLevel=&galleryList=&sort=price_desc&compactList=&query=rutenst%E4nder&catonly=false&price_min=egal&price_max=egal&x=0&y=0

sagt mal was dazu...


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lass die Finger von den Karpfen High Pods usw...taugt nix 

Ich habe noch 2 Stück rumstehen, beides astreine Dreibeine. Sehr stabil und nicht windanfällig.
Von einem wollte ich mich eh trennen, also ...


----------



## Liz261280 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!
Hier is ja richtig was los! 

LG Liz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hab da gerade mal ein bischen nach ner Rutenablage gesucht.....
> 
> http://www.yatego.com/index.htm?sid...y=false&price_min=egal&price_max=egal&x=0&y=0
> 
> sagt mal was dazu...



nr 1 schrott ( umständlich wie sau aufzubauen ausrichten fast unmöglich müll 4 bein.
nr 2 teurer schrott zu instabiel dreht sich bei wind weg  müll
nr 3 hab ich noch nicht gehabt mir wurde gesagt das die telespanner recht schnell ausleiern iss ja auch nur plaste also katerogie schrott


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von den Karpfen High Pods usw...taugt nix
> 
> Ich habe noch 2 Stück rumstehen, beides astreine Dreibeine. Sehr stabil und nicht windanfällig.
> Von einem wollte ich mich eh trennen, also ...



mach mal ein bild will ich mir mal ansehen. ich bin da richtig vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> Hier is ja richtig was los!
> 
> LG Liz



moin liz

jau heute endlich mal wieder etwas ruhiger dafür muß ich heut nachmittag nochmal schnell ein bischen estrich machen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von den Karpfen High Pods usw...taugt nix
> 
> Ich habe noch 2 Stück rumstehen, beides astreine Dreibeine. Sehr stabil und nicht windanfällig.
> Von einem wollte ich mich eh trennen, also ...


 
Das ist doch mal ein Wort.....



andy0209 schrieb:


> nr 1 schrott ( umständlich wie sau aufzubauen ausrichten fast unmöglich müll 4 bein.
> nr 2 teurer schrott zu instabiel dreht sich bei wind weg müll
> nr 3 hab ich noch nicht gehabt mir wurde gesagt das die telespanner recht schnell ausleiern iss ja auch nur plaste also katerogie schrott


 
...die bei MKK sahen auch eher schwächlich aus... sonst hät ich da auch zugeschlagen


----------



## Liz261280 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
du hast auch kaum Zeit zum  durchatmen |uhoh::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

für ein anständiges mußte locker 200 europas ausgeben deshalb werde ich selber bauen ,aber mal sehen was fynn da zu bieten hat vlt iss ja doch was anständiges dabei


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> @Andy
> du hast auch kaum Zeit zum  durchatmen |uhoh::q



naja was will man machen von nichts kommt nichts also ran .


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So hier mal zwei Pics.

Das mit den 200€ sehe ich ein wenig anders.
Meine haben beide so um und bei 80-100€ gekostet. 

Mist, im nächsten Beitrag kommt mehr...


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui! Servus, alle miteinander!#h

Ich bin's, der Geisterdirk!!!

Brandungsangeln könnt ich auch grad mal...

Aber das gibt leider erst mal nix!:c

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und Chris vor allem mal ein paar anständige Großmerline!


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So also...

das eine ist ein No Name von Knutzen, das mit den hässlichen oberen Auflagen 
Ist aber an sich mein Lieblingsdreibein, sehr stabil! Mit einem Beutel mit Steinen (was ja eigentlich immer ran sollte) gibts damit absolut keine Probleme.
Das andere ist von Martins Angelcenter. An sich auch nicht schlecht, die Auflagen stehen hier etwas weiter auseinander. Deswegen werde ich das wahrscheinlich auch behalten, möchte mir zwischen die beiden Ruten eine Halterung für 2 Stippen basteln.
Das wird bei dem von Knutzen eng! 

Mir kommts beim Dreibein eigentlich nur darauf an, dass es stabil steht. Es gibt nämlich nix schlimmeres als wenn man durch ein instabiles Dreibein nicht mehr erkennt an welcher Rute der Biss gerade war :v

Das die stabil sind kannst du mir echt glauben, fische 2 Shimano Aero Technium mit den Ultegras. Die Ruten sind ziemlich hart und bei Geflochtener reißen einige Fische schon ganz schön am Dreibein, das Dreibein rührt sich aber trotzdem keinen mm #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also wenn du Bock hast treffen wir uns mal zum Brandungsangeln, dann kannst du die Dreibeine einen Abend probefischen. :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hui! Servus, alle miteinander!#h
> 
> Ich bin's, der Geisterdirk!!!
> 
> ...



moin dirk 
hier iss geisterjäger 
wie siehts aus schon was neues aus denm grünen land?
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So hier mal zwei Pics.
> 
> Das mit den 200€ sehe ich ein wenig anders.
> Meine haben beide so um und bei 80-100€ gekostet.
> ...



jupp sind eben standart beine nicht höhenverstellbar und dazu noch alu oder sehe ich falsch ? iss es doch edelstahl ?
aber ansonsten macht das eine ein recht guten eindruck mit der schmalen halterung! an dem zweiten stören die halterungen da halte ich überhaupt nichts von.


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp sind eben standart beine nicht höhenverstellbar und dazu noch alu oder sehe ich falsch ? iss es doch edelstahl ?
> aber ansonsten macht das eine ein recht guten eindruck mit der schmalen halterung! an dem zweiten stören die halterungen da halte ich überhaupt nichts von.



Klar da muss noch nen Querstück vorne an die Beine 

Wofür höhenverstellbar? Mir recht es, wenn ich die Auflagen in der Höhe verstellen kann. 
Wenn man ein höhenverstellbares haben will, ist es klar das man ordentlichen blechen muss, sonst kann man die Stabilität absolut vergessen


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk
> hier iss geisterjäger
> wie siehts aus schon was neues aus denm grünen land?
> greez
> andy



Hat mich heut morgen um neun angerufen!
Da konnte ich aber nicht sprechen, hatten ne Besprechung...

Ruft heut Nachmittag gegen vier noch mal an, dann mach ich nen Termin aus!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kommt auf den strand drauf an manchmal muß man eben höher hinaus.

wenns mal steil ins wasser gehen soll .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hat mich heut morgen um neun angerufen!
> Da konnte ich aber nicht sprechen, hatten ne Besprechung...
> 
> Ruft heut Nachmittag gegen vier noch mal an, dann mach ich nen Termin aus!




:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kommt auf den strand drauf an manchmal muß man eben höher hinaus.
> 
> wenns mal steil ins wasser gehen soll .



Dann schiebe ich die untere Auflage hoch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dann schiebe ich die untere Auflage hoch



irgendwann iss die rolle da #c


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> irgendwann iss die rolle da #c



Dann sind die Spitzen aber knapp 6 m hoch |rolleyes

Naja wie gesagt, mir reichts


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na klar im allgemeinen reicht das auch.
so bin dann wech
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ruf heute Abend gegen neun mal durch!

Schaff wat!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer ruft wen jetzt an ;+ du bei mir ich bei dir #c
oder wen meinste ;+

|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin all

so ich mach mich denn mal auf den weg gen salzwasser :q für eine woche

bisschen arbeiten und bisschen angeln, soll ja richtig was los sein in der brandung ,wenn man so die fänge der letzten tage beobachtet.

#h#h#h

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ dirk
 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah: cool :q dein neues bild :q

bis denne


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin all
> 
> so ich mach mich denn mal auf den weg gen salzwasser :q für eine woche
> 
> bisschen arbeiten und bisschen angeln, soll ja richtig was los sein in der brandung ,wenn man so die fänge der letzten tage beobachtet.


 






 Nu muß nur noch der Black Star fritze anrufen und alles ist gut :g dann kann ich morgen schon rüberkommen und wir legen ein paar Dorsche und feiste Platten auf die Schuppen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

ich liege sooo richtig schön flach!|uhoh:

Seit Samstag hat mich ne böse Erkältung in den Fängen!!!

Mit Holland hab ich telefoniert, nach langem Hin und Her hatte ich dann endlich die Cheffin persönlich dran!:q
Die hat mir dann gesagt, dass sie uns jetzt für Pfingsten 2008 schon mal vormerkt. Ich soll aber im November nochmal anrufen, weil sie ab da erst den Fahrtenkalender einträgt...#c|rolleyes

So long


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gute besserung!!!

für mich ist mit angeln jetzt erstmal schluss. letztes wochenende schlauchboot ausnander gebaut und samt motor mit nach haus genommen. nächstes sind die herbstferien  2 wochen norge


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey ho, Fynn'sen!:m

Von dir hört und sieht man ja hier kaum noch was!#d|rolleyes

Kommste eigentlich mit nach Rostock zur Dorschjagd?

Wird bestimmt ein lustich Wochenende!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk

mir gehts genau so wie dir, voll einen aufgesackt #q
Aber geht gerade alles wieder weg, wasn Glück...|rolleyes

Freitag gehts in die Brandung, Sa u. So gehts den Silberbarren an den Kragen :g

Rostock? Nö |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> 
> mir gehts genau so wie dir, voll einen aufgesackt #q
> Aber geht gerade alles wieder weg, wasn Glück...|rolleyes
> ...


 *Schade! *Also, das mit Rostock...

Wo willsten hin zur Mefojagd?
Bei dem herbstlichen Wetter geht bestimmt was!
Ich hätt auch grad echt Lust die Peitsche zu schwingen!!!

Aber mit Fieber, Halsweh und so nem wundervollen Hustenreiz is das glaube nicht ganz so prickelnd...

Außerdem is hier am Wochenende Kirmes, hoffe ich bin da wieder halbwegs auf'm Damm.|rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Im Moment kommt ganz gut was raus an Silberlingen :m
Bin auch heiß wie sonst was....eigentlich wäre ich diese Woche schon 2 mal los gewesen, aber nööö die scheiß Grippe |krach:|krach:

Das mit dem wunderbaren Hustenreiz kannst du laut sagen, da kann ich gerade auch ein Lied von singen...Teilweise so heftig das ich :v könnte #q


Ich weiß auch gar nicht was in Rostock los ist #c
ODer isses die Knurri Tour?|kopfkrat


----------



## der Jäger (18. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !!

@ Fynn sh :

Dir gute Besserung |wavey: von meiner Seite aus .

@ Andy :

Dir ein Petri für die #:   angelei . Sag mal Bescheid was so in der Brandung los war ! Und wo Du Dich versteckt hast zum Angeln |supergri

War lange mehr hier im Forum , weil mein altes Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat #q , alle gespeichert Daten flöten. Richtig ärgerlich.


gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leute 

bin wieder im lande nur streß auf dem bau so iss das nunmal mit millionären.jeden tag ne neue entscheidung. gestern hatten wir dann die nase voll und sind abgereist. montag gehts wieder los in richtung küste.und wir hoffen mal das dann endlich alles seinen geplanten gang  geht . allerdings war endlich mal wieder brandungsangeln angesagt leider für niendorf schei* wind daher montag nur 2 dorsche und mein kumpel 2 platten .haben wir dann einen alten seebären geschenkt. gestern mit chris los nach pelzerhaken ich hatte 3 schicke dorsche und 10 wittlinge und chris |sagnix erzählt selber :vik:. danach nach hause 2 1/2 sunden fahrt mir wären fast die augen zugefallen streß vom feinsten |bigeyes aber egal das war es mir wert. nächste woche gehts weiter in der brandung.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin !!
> 
> 
> @ Andy :
> ...



moin jäger 

es geht langsam los .lohnt sich schonmal loszudüsen.
bin ab montag wieder in warendorf bei bei niendorf / ostsee.
wo wir angeln kugst du einen eintrag vorher.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, geistes Angelwetter und ich lieg flach!#q#q#q

So ne Kagge!!!

Ich wünsch euch ordentliche Fänge.
Hört sich ja schon echt gut an, was unser Teamchef da an Land gezogen hat! Petri Andy San!!!#6:q


@Fynn,

ja ist Knurri's Veranstaltung, da in Rostock! Könntest garantiert noch mitkommen...|supergri

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir ne digge Silberne an der Rute!
Grad ein bissl neidisch bin...|rolleyes#t
Will auch Blinker abfeuern bis zum Horizont!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
war Gestern mit Andy auf der Seebrücke in Pelzerhaken und was soll ich sagen, es läuft :vik:

war ab 18uhr da, kaum Touris #6 und als Andy mit seinem Kollegen gegen 19uhr die Seebrücke langkamen, gabs direkt den erst Biss....kleinst Wittling.... aber nach und nach kamen immer bessere größen raus...am Ende ca 02:30 hatte ich ordentlich zum Auto zu schleppen *8* Leos davon 2 ü50 rest zw. 40-50 und *18* Wittlinge, leider haben keine platten gebissen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 

Genialer erster Brandungsansitz #6 :vik:

Ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche...dann gehts weiter :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Chris!#h

Wie war deine Ausbeute beim Fischen mim ollen Andy????

Haste den Megadorsch bezwungen:vik:, oder soll ich besser mein Maul halten???|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tach Chris!#h
> 
> Wie war deine Ausbeute beim Fischen mim ollen Andy????
> 
> Haste den Megadorsch bezwungen:vik:, oder soll ich besser mein Maul halten???|uhoh:


 
passt scho :vik:

war ein super genialer Abend, vlt. ein bischen windig, aber sonst top #6 Fisch gut, Stimmung gut, alles gut :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genial Chris!!!#6#6#6

Ganz digges fettes Petri!!!:vik::q:q:q

Das hört sich ja echt super an und die Größe stimmt auch.

Ham sich unsere Posts doch glatt überschnitten eben...


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin sofort wieder da...muß mal eben was eindrehen :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was hasten dir für Brandungsruten geholt?
Hab nur irgendwas von Cormoran Black Star gelesen...:q

Was kostet denn sowas???


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bin sofort wieder da...muß mal eben was eindrehen :vik:


 

Duuuu pöser, pöser Pube!!!!#d#d#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was hasten dir für Brandungsruten geholt?
> Hab nur irgendwas von Cormoran Black Star gelesen...:q
> 
> Was kostet denn sowas???


 
hab ne Shimano Beastmaster 425 
+ Cormoran Black Star CM 405 

und an Rollen 
Daiwa Entoh 5500 
Daiwa Emcast 6000 

mit geflecht Wiplash, Power pro


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Duuuu pöser, pöser Pube!!!!#d#d#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin schon alle wieder weg ,iss man mal 5 min was tun

na das hat sich doch gelohnt chris #6 super und nächste woche holen wir uns die platten #6#6#6:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kommstu Chat...:q


----------



## micha_2 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo bekommt mann den ne entoh für 160tacken?


----------



## micha_2 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy wieviel leute hast du gemeldet für ostseepokal?


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



micha_2 schrieb:


> wo bekommt mann den ne entoh für 160tacken?


 

Das ist doch ein oberganialer Preis, oder nicht? :q:q:q:q:q:g

Die ist bei meinem Lieblings Dealer in Kaltenkirchen im Angebot |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ... nächste woche holen wir uns die platten #6#6#6:vik:


 
jau legger Platte Kollegen. #6 #6 #6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hab mir den Brandungsführer auch noch mal gekauft und gerade hab ich gelesen das wir wohl auf der falschen Seebrücke waren, da muß es noch eine geben #q :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jau legger Platte Kollegen. #6 #6 #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schick mir mal die seitennummer von der anderen


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schick mir mal die seitennummer von der anderen


 
hab mich da wohl geirrt #d da ist nur ein anderer Parkplatz angegeben :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

ich hoffe du trainierst auch fleißig um irgendwann mal an die Wurfweiten von unserem legendären Brandungsmeister hernzukommen :m

Dann fängt man dein Blei evtl. ja auch mal vom Kutter aus |muahah:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wollte mal eine schönen abend wünschen#h

Nee nee wenn ich euch immer von der Küste schreiben sehe könnte ich :c.

Wäre auch gerne in der Brandung unterwegs oder Kuttern.
Habe im moment keine möglichkeit weg zu kommen.
Wünsche euch gute Fänge und viel Spaß:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke montag gehts wieder los in die brandung :vik::vik::vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> ich hoffe du trainierst auch fleißig um irgendwann mal an die Wurfweiten von unserem legendären Brandungsmeister hernzukommen :m
> 
> Dann fängt man dein Blei evtl. ja auch mal vom Kutter aus |muahah:


 
hab schon fast an dieser Legendären Wurfweite gekratzt, nicht mehr lang und ich Leder den Meister ab :g:g:q:q |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr gut :g

Ich zähle auf dich :q

Für mich gehts heute Abend auch an die Brandung |bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Für mich gehts heute Abend auch an die Brandung |bla:


 
Dann wünsch ich viel Erfolg :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst Du hier mal.... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1768670&postcount=1


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier mal.... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1768670&postcount=1




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Saugeil! Kannte ich zwar schon, aber immer wieder gut!

Sollte ich vielleicht auch so durchziehen...
Brauch ich nur Verkleidung!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein geiles Navi hab ich mir eben zugelegt!!!:vik:


Guckst du hier: http://www.mybecker.com/beckerCms/www_root/ar03/templates/Ar03Home.jsp


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so...




es gibt Neuigkeiten von: *Chuck Norris:q:q:q

* http://www.break.com/index/snlchuck.html


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Interesse?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110169


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Interesse?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110169




Moin!!!#h

Yo, auf jeden Fall Interesse!!!:q

Müssen nur gucken, ob das zeitlich machbar ist.|uhoh:

Hättet ihr denn noch min zwei Plätzchen frei auf nem Böötchen???|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so pardysoundcheck iss gerade abgeschlossen mann der neue verstärker hats in sich :vik::vik::vik: klein wie sau laut wie sau :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Interesse?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110169



wenn ich doch blos mein boot endlich fertig bekommen würde :c noch ein winter dann stehts.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!!!#h
> 
> Yo, auf jeden Fall Interesse!!!:q
> 
> ...



Micha macht den Orgajockel schreib einfach 
mal Euer Interesse in den Thread.

Aber solltet Ihr zwei mitkommen wollen/können könnte
man ne schöne 6er Combo djoernie, Knute, Sunny, 
Ihr zwei und icke auf dem großen Boot machen.

Wird zwar recht kuschelig mit 6 Personen aber kuscheln 
tun wir ja alle gerne nicht wahr :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Micha macht den Orgajockel schreib einfach
> mal Euer Interesse in den Thread.
> 
> Aber solltet Ihr zwei mitkommen wollen/können könnte
> ...



oh oh das wird liz aber freuen unter soviel irren kerlen :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die wird den besten Platz haben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk welches navi von becker haste denn


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So wieder zurück...

Unter fast perfekten BEdingungen ging nicht viel |rolleyes
Fisch war zwar da, hat aber sooo dermaßen vorsichtig gebissen. Das hieß natürlich viele Fehlbisse und viele Fische verloren, hatte sone beschissene Krautkante auf ca. 50m in die alle Fische rein sind #d

Bin mit Untermaßigen nicht über 20 hinaus gekommen, maßig waren nur 2 Dorsche 

Aber naja, kann man halt nix machen....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das mit dem spitzen beißen war bei uns auch .hat leider nur jeder 4-5 anschlag gesessen ,rute war ewig am zappeln.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ein geiles Navi hab ich mir eben zugelegt!!!:vik:
> 
> 
> Guckst du hier: http://www.mybecker.com/beckerCms/www_root/ar03/templates/Ar03Home.jsp


 

Dat gleiche hat sich Gestern ein Kollege auch zugelegt, echt genial #6 was hast Du denn bezahlt #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Dat gleiche hat sich Gestern ein Kollege auch zugelegt, echt genial #6 was hast Du denn bezahlt #c


 
@Andy

Becker Traffic Assist 7927   Saugeil das Teil!!!:k
Hab deine Koordinaten schon eingegeben:q

@Chris

Ich glaube 329€, weiß aber nicht genau, weil noch bissl Musik und ne neue Haarschneidemaschine mit raus aus dem Laden gegangen sind...|rolleyes


Sooo, heut Abend ist wieder Kirmes angesagt!
Gestern waren wir sehr sehr erfolgreich!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo Mefosaision ist eingeläutet :m

Hatten zu fünft zwei Forellen, u.a. eine von mir die ihr unten seht |rolleyes ca. 50cm.
N paar Dorsche, paar Wittlinge und insgesamt 6-7 MeFos im Drill verloren.
Das ist mal ein Saisionauftakt nach Maß :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> Becker Traffic Assist 7927   Saugeil das Teil!!!:k
> Hab deine Koordinaten schon eingegeben:q



na damit findest du den weg sicher zu mir :q wenn nich kannste nich hören und nich sehen :q und den atlas schon in die altpapiertonne gehauen :q

bis irgendwann die woche hau ja erstmal wieder ab an die see bisschen angeln viel arbeiten,lieber wäre mir anders rum |rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute es ist mal wieder zeit auf die bahn zu tütern gen norden|rolleyes
chris wir sehen uns morgen in pelzerhaken zum platten jagen.
denn mal bis die tage#h#h#h

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, hier is ja gar nix mehr los!|bigeyes

Gähnende Leere!!!

Kein Chris schreibt mal, wie die Fänge in der Brandung sind, kein Fynn meldet sich...#c
Was ist denn los? ;+


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was ist denn los? ;+



Die MeFos sind los #6 Guck ma 4 Postings über dir |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Die MeFos sind los #6 Guck ma 4 Postings über dir |rolleyes



Na gut!|rolleyes Bist entschuldigt!!!:q

Aber dass die andern sich nicht mal melden und paar Bilder aus der Brandung hier reinstellen...#c
Wenn wir Süddeutschen schon nicht an's Meer kommen, wollen wir doch wenigstens ein paar nette Pics sehen!

Ist das Wetter bei euch an der Küste auch so bescheiden herbstlich???|evil:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers und Mädels,
so wie gewünscht hier mein Fangbericht von Mittwoch
Wir waren wieder auf der Seebrücke in Pelzerhaken :l 
Ich war um ca.18uhr da und da waren auch ohne Ende Touris |uhoh: |asmil: |director:
....ja das sind Fische drinnen, ja Essen kann man die auch #4

naja die Vorrausstzungen waren mehr als schlecht  kaum Wind, Vollmond und keine Drift und trotzdem kamen ein paar ordentliche Leos, schöne Wittis und 2 Platten war schon fast stressig Biss...Drill, neu beködern, auswerfen, Biss 2te Angel, Biss, Drill..... u.s.w.
Wir hatten ordentlich Spaß |laola:

Wie schonmal gesagt, da tut sich ne neue Sucht auf  

Grüße auch von Andy

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier nochmal schnell ein paar Bilder, hab Gestern keine Bilder gemacht die sind vom letzten mal...


http://img216.*ih.us/img216/9688/brandungsangeln001mo5.th.jpg

http://img174.*ih.us/img174/3663/brandungsangeln002lv9.th.jpg

und für alle, die vergessen haben wie gutes Wetter aussieht...

http://img174.*ih.us/img174/6811/fuerteventura0409110907jp0.th.jpg

http://img264.*ih.us/img264/3875/fuerteventura0409110907xz4.th.jpg

http://img174.*ih.us/img174/3876/fuerteventura0409110907il0.th.jpg

Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin an alle !!  #h

@ Andy u Chris
Dickes Petri an euch beide!!! #6 Ihr habt ein Händchen für die Brandung! |supergri

Wie gesagt --> VORSICHT SUCHTGEFAHR <--  #:


Oh mann, von so einem tollen Wetter kann man hier wirklich nur träumen #q


LG Liz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin 
bin gerade wieder angekommen |wavey:#h|wavey:

gestern pelzerhaken 7 dorsche ,genau 30 wittlinge und 2 schicke platten :vik:
habe leider keine bilder gemacht aber nächstes mal .so nu ab inne koje.

greez
andy#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
da habt ihr dann ja noch ordentlich zugeschlagen #6 Petri

Chris


----------



## carpi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi =)
woltle mich mal nochmal melde... hatte viel stress die letzte Zeit... am Dienstag gehts hoch nach Heiligenhafen....

Is jemand von euch vom 2.10 bis 7.10 oben inner nähe??


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



carpi schrieb:


> Is jemand von euch vom 2.10 bis 7.10 oben inner nähe??



Jop ich bin in der Zeit auch oben an der Küste :q

Sorry, der war schlecht |rolleyes


----------



## carpi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q Ich vergaß, dass du ja son altes Nordlicht bist =)

Wo genau wohnst du noch gleich?? bist denn am Feiertag oder we da irgendwo angeltechnisch anner küste unterwegs wo man sich ma über den weg laufen könnte =)?


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo am Mittwoch bin ich irgendwo/irgendwie Mefoangeltechnischerweise (wasn Wort #6) unterwegs. 

Ganz grob Eckernförder Bucht...


----------



## carpi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm ok das bisschen weit für ma gradn abstecher hin zu machen.....

naja irgendwann fahr ich ma mit euch =) wenns euch noch recht is =))))

bin dann nochma weg... lernen...lernen...lernen zu allem Überfluss schreiben wir am Montag (also ein Tag vor Abreise) nochmal ne dicke arbeit :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer hat den da Burzel-Tach?!?!??!





|schild-g Günni alter Schwarzangler, alles gute zum 

 Geburtstag 



wünscht Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin

bin wieder da .man war das ne pardy,bin noch ganzschön am abgaggen .und gleich gehts nochmal los zum aufräumen |uhoh: aber wat muß das muß.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy 

...ich könnt :v ...nie bin ich Krank, aber wenn was anliegt sack ich mir so ne Fiese Verschnodderung 

 auf....schade eigentlich, ist bestimmt genial gewesen...beim nächsten mal garantiert #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leutz,

wir wären auch zu gern gekommen!

Haben aber leider das ganze Wochenende mit Oma zu tun gehabt.|uhoh:
Ich kann euch sagen, es gibt fast nichts Schlimmeres als ein Alzheimerpatient mit Durchfall und Kotzerei...#d#d#d

Die Kinder haben sich soooo auf das Schwein und endlich mal wieder im Bus schlafen gefreut. Und Liz und ich sowieso...:c
So ne Kagge, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!!:v

Na ja, wir holen bissl was am 20zigsten nach...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wer hat den da Burzel-Tach?!?!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen dank .

wurde heute Morgen nicht neben meiner Frau wach(die war schon auf der Arbeit) sonder neben einer Speedmaster die sie mir auf das Kopfkissen gelegt hat#6 und Sohnemann hat gerade noch ein Marttiini Messer aus dem Schrank gezaubert.:q#6.
Habe den kleinen Tausendmal gefragt was ich bekomme der hat nicht mit der Sprache rausgerückt#c.
So jetzt schnell an den Kanal die Rute testen  bevor heute Nachmittag die Gäste kommen:l


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> .
> So jetzt schnell an den Kanal die Rute testen bevor heute Nachmittag die Gäste kommen:l


 
Denn man ran an den Fisch, viel Spaß mit der neuen Rute :m


----------



## Liz261280 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|birthday:

http://img104.*ih.us/img104/4796/bilderaugust07026no1.jpg

#g

Alles Gute wünschen dir Liz u Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Vielen dank .
> 
> wurde heute Morgen nicht neben meiner Frau wach(die war schon auf der Arbeit) sonder neben einer Speedmaster die sie mir auf das Kopfkissen gelegt hat#6 und Sohnemann hat gerade noch ein Marttiini Messer aus dem Schrank gezaubert.:q#6.
> Habe den kleinen Tausendmal gefragt was ich bekomme der hat nicht mit der Sprache rausgerückt#c.
> So jetzt schnell an den Kanal die Rute testen  bevor heute Nachmittag die Gäste kommen:l




Moin Günni,
wie Liz schon geschrieben hat, |schild-g!!!
Wünsch dir, dass du mit der neuen Rute nen ordentlichen Fang machst und das Messer gut was zu tun bekommt!:m

Und heut Nachmittag ne anständige Geburtstagsfeier!!!:q


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke euch allen für die schönen Geburtstagsgrüße#v|jump:


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch nachträglich #6


Bei der MeFofischerei geht zur Zeit eigentlich 'ne Menge, habe zwar nur 2 Stück gefangen die letzten Tage, aber jeden Tag Kontakte, Aussteiger...und vorallem Hornis bis ü80 

Mal sehen ob ich heute noch los gehe, gestern 'ne Menge getrunken :q
So mit alten Freunden aus frühester Kindheit und so


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin

ich war heut auch mal mit frau los .war wohl im falschen revier |supergri kein einziger fisch aber jede menge pilze haben wir gefunden :vik:

also leutz ab in wald es lohnt. #6

@chris was macht die grippe 

greez
andy


----------



## BennyO (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Happy Birthday Günni auch noch mal von mir.
Viel spaß mit deinen Geschenken.


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @chris was macht die grippe
> 
> greez
> andy


 

Moin Andy 
die schleimt 

 so vor sich hin, mal sehen ob ich nächste Woche Fit bin für ne Runde Dorsche und Platten vom Strand aus Ärgern :vik:

@Schwarzangler
wo bleibt der Fangbericht der neuen Rute?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten los hier alle schonwieder auf urlaubsreise oder wat |uhoh:

wat liegt we so an bei euch ?

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> mal sehen ob ich nächste Woche Fit bin für ne Runde Dorsche und Platten vom Strand aus Ärgern :vik:



ohne mich :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ohne mich :c


 
kannst gerne mitkommen |supergri :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fahre heute Abend mal in die Brandung....

Schaun mer ma


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute Abend mal in die Brandung....
> 
> Schaun mer ma



ich gehe zur dialyse :q  bei uns ist mal wieder der jährliche diolysius markt :q

und von und dialyse markt genannt :#2:  :vik:

na denn mal nen feinen we.
greez
andy


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> die schleimt
> 
> so vor sich hin, mal sehen ob ich nächste Woche Fit bin für ne Runde Dorsche und Platten vom Strand aus Ärgern :vik:
> ...




Konnte mit der neuen 2 Zander überlisten leider nur 48 und 52 cm groß.

Wenigstens ist die Rute jetzt keine Jungfrau mehr


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich gehe zur dialyse :q bei uns ist mal wieder der jährliche diolysius markt :q
> 
> und von und dialyse markt genannt :#2: :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Hoffentlich ist hinterher keine Dialyse bei Dir Notwendig :#2: 

Viel Spaß :m und Prost #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha waren wir blau :q:q:q so nu nochmal schnell ins bettchen |uhoh:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oha waren wir blau :q:q:q so nu nochmal schnell ins bettchen |uhoh:
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Moin Andy
wieder aus dem Koma erwacht  :q :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> wieder aus dem Koma erwacht  :q :m



jupp geht so |supergri

was macht die grippe ? wieder fit ?

nurnoch 1 1/2 wochen dann gehts nach endlich wieder auf großdorschfang :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp geht so |supergri
> 
> was macht die grippe ? wieder fit ?
> 
> ...


 
Auskuriert und Fit für den DP #6 naja Pokal wirds wohl nichts werden, aber dabei ist alles :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp geht so |supergri
> 
> was macht die grippe ? wieder fit ?
> 
> ...



Moin Saufziege Andy, Moin Chris!!!#h

Wie jetzt 1 1/2 Wochen bis zum DP?|kopfkrat

Bei mir sind das noch bummelige 12 Tage|rolleyes...

Ich kann's zwar auch kaum noch abwarten bis dahin, aber ist noch ne Ewigkeit!
Wenigstens hab ich meinen Führerschein wieder!:q:q:q

@ Chris,

Mensch, denk positiv!!!:m Wir sind mit vier Teammitgliedern in Rostock... Da haben wir ja wohl ne echt gute Chance, dass einer den Pokal für's MFT sichert!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Saufziege Andy, Moin Chris!!!#h
> 
> Wie jetzt 1 1/2 Wochen bis zum DP?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen  :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nicht dass ihr Mittwoch bis Freitag noch woanders hinfahren wollt, wo's Dickdorsche hat...|rolleyes
Weil Saßnitz ist ja von da auch nicht mehr sooo weit! Von da gings dann nämlich Ruck ZucK Richtung Adlergrund!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen  :g



Jener Spruch kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nicht dass ihr Mittwoch bis Freitag noch woanders hinfahren wollt, wo's Dickdorsche hat...|rolleyes
> Weil Saßnitz ist ja von da auch nicht mehr sooo weit! Von da gings dann nämlich Ruck ZucK Richtung Adlergrund!!!:q


 
#t ich weiß von nichts 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jener Spruch kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...
> 
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
|evil:  :q


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd euch den Pokal mal kurz zeigen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ich werd euch Pokal mal kurz zeigen #6


 
Ich befürchte auch das da so ein WW'der daher kommt und mal wieder das Nord-Dt. Anglervolk aufmischt :q :m schaun mer mal :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich befürchte auch das da so ein WW'der daher kommt und mal wieder das Nord-Dt. Anglervolk aufmischt :q :m schaun mer mal :g



*Nein!!!#d
*
Quatsch, sowas machen doch die Westerwälder nicht...|rolleyes


Ich bring allerdings ein paar neue Geheimköder mit!
Geb davon auch nur Teammitgliedern auf Wunsch welche ab...

Hauptsache ist doch ein schöner Tag auf See!!!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Nein!!!#d*
> 
> Quatsch, sowas machen doch die Westerwälder nicht...|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Ja, ne, schon klar :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ja, ne, schon klar :g




Nee nee!!!|rolleyes

GuFi's dippen kann jeder...|bla:

Das hier ist was gaaaaanz anderes.
Laß dich überraschen!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ...Laß dich überraschen!:m


 

och nö  kann nicht abwarten :z gib mal nen kleinen Tip :m oder vlt. ein Foto per PN? #c


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

na ich hab ja mal wieder geile Nachrichten 

Die Tour mit der Nana um Weihnachten hat sich für mich gerade erledigt :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> na ich hab ja mal wieder geile Nachrichten
> 
> Die Tour mit der Nana um Weihnachten hat sich für mich gerade erledigt :v



na dann werden wir uns mal zum dp umhören wer noch lust hat für dich einzuspringen

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab da wahrscheinlich schon nen Ersatzmann!!!:vik:

Kläre das am Wochenende ab...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin GeisterChris!!!|wavey:

Ich seh dich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie wo iss chris |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der 3te Mann hier!!!

Er kommt nur nicht aus seiner Tarnung raus...|uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie siehts denn mit meinen 25€ aus? 
Krieg ich die wieder, wenn ein Ersatzmann für mich gefunden ist?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit meinen 25€ aus?
> Krieg ich die wieder, wenn ein Ersatzmann für mich gefunden ist?


klar doch sobald die truppe wieder voll ist.
greezandy


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> na ich hab ja mal wieder geile Nachrichten
> 
> Die Tour mit der Nana um Weihnachten hat sich für mich gerade erledigt :v


 
Fahrt ihr um Weihnachten auf die Malediven oder was? :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin GeisterChris!!!|wavey:
> 
> Ich seh dich


 
Kannst mich mal garnicht sehen......ich hab ein Alibi :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr um Weihnachten auf die Malediven oder was? :m



jau dann würd ich auch das:v kriegen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen wo iss er denn #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moinsen wo iss er denn #h



Immer erst ab acht Uhr da!!!:vik:

Um Sechs lieg ich noch im Tiefschlaf...

Kriegst mich nur früh aus der Falle, wenn's zum Fischen geht!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Immer erst ab acht Uhr da!!!:vik:
> 
> Um Sechs lieg ich noch im Tiefschlaf...
> 
> Kriegst mich nur früh aus der Falle, wenn's zum Fischen geht!:q


 

Moin Dirk...alter Geisterschreiber |bigeyes

Das Du zum morgendlichen Teamappell nicht antrittst, ist doch schon bekannt :q :vik:

Wann werden die Herrschaften S. denn in Rostock aufschlagen, ist schon ne Abfahrts-/Ankunftszeit in Planung?


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr um Weihnachten auf die Malediven oder was? :m



Schön wärs.

Eher so familienmäßg, und die wohnen alle in Deutschland #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Schön wärs.
> 
> Eher so familienmäßg, und die wohnen alle in Deutschland #d


 

Moin Fynn


 #q 



Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin, |wavey:
werden am Freitag so gegen 17 Uhr losfahren :vik:

Grüße Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huhu!!!!|rolleyes|uhoh:|rolleyes

Geisterdirk will aber schon um 16.00Uhr nächsten Freitag abdampfen...
Wir haben bei Ankunft in Rostock nen Termin, junge Frau!!!
Danach ist noch bissl schlafen angesagt, um morgens entspannt fischen zu können!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..hab ichs doch gleich gesehen der GeisterDirk ist im Thread unterwegs


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, ich bin heut bissl angenervt|gr:

Alle zwei Minunten kommt ein anderer gerennt und will was von mir...

Dabei kann ich eigentlich gar nicht gut multi tasking!|uhoh:

Jetzt bin ich grad im Board, drucke, hab ne englische BA offen und bin ein Layout am zeichnen!!! Arrrgh!!!|rolleyes
Ach, essen und Kaffee trinken klappt auch dabei!

Schatz, das ist was, hä?|bigeyes:q


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oki Chefe, aber du weißt doch 16 Uhr geplant, 17 Uhr Abreise :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hab ichs doch gleich gesehen der GeisterDirk ist im Thread unterwegs




Feiner Smiley!!!!#6

Bist auch schon soooo ostseeheiß????


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Oki Chefe, aber du weißt doch 16 Uhr geplant, 17 Uhr Abreise :q




Dann ist geplante Abreise 15.00Uhr!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, ich bin heut bissl angenervt|gr:
> 
> Alle zwei Minunten kommt ein anderer gerennt und will was von mir...
> 
> ...


 
Ich könnt gut ein bischen Streß gebrauchen  |evil:


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris hat doch immer die geilsten Smileys auf Lager!!! #6


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann ist geplante Abreise 15.00Uhr!!!!



Haha, wenn du dann schon zu haus wärst


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Feiner Smiley!!!!#6
> 
> Bist auch schon soooo ostseeheiß????


 
Ich darf mich garnicht mehr in der nähe von Meer aufhalten..... Verpuffungsgefahr :vik:
...war jetzt schon geschlagene 3Wochen nicht los :r :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Chris hat doch immer die geilsten Smileys auf Lager!!! #6


 

Danke


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich könnt gut ein bischen Streß gebrauchen  |evil:



Schade, dass du soweit weg wohnst!

Die suchen ab Dezember wieder nen Industriekaufmann/frau...

Unsere Auftragsbücher sind bis 2010 voll!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd meine Zeit jetzt Sinnvoll nutzen und zur Tanke fahren  hab da so ein paar Dinge im Auge die noch fehlen


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Haha, wenn du dann schon zu haus wärst




Mal gucken...
Vielleicht ist Freitag auch Urlaub!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schade, dass du soweit weg wohnst!
> 
> Die suchen ab Dezember wieder nen Industriekaufmann/frau...
> 
> Unsere Auftragsbücher sind bis 2010 voll!:q


 

Wenn ihr nicht so weit vom Meer weg wohnen würdet, würde ich das gleich mal überlegen, aber ich wollt eigentlich eher näher zum Wasser :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich werd meine Zeit jetzt Sinnvoll nutzen und zur Tanke fahren  hab da so ein paar Dinge im Auge die noch fehlen




Mach net so dolle!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht so weit vom Meer weg wohnen würdet, würde ich das gleich mal überlegen, aber ich wollt eigentlich eher näher zum Wasser :vik:



Ach, kein Thema!!!:q

Wir nehmen dich schon mit, wenn's hoch geht!:m

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich werd meine Zeit jetzt Sinnvoll nutzen und zur Tanke fahren  hab da so ein paar Dinge im Auge die noch fehlen




Wo gibts diese Smileys???


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mach net so dolle!!!


 
ne ne keine Sorge sind zum Glück nur Kleinigkeiten :m



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach, kein Thema!!!:q
> 
> Wir nehmen dich schon mit, wenn's hoch geht!:m
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
...aber dann sind keine spontanen Brandungsausflüge mehr drin :r oder?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Wo gibts diese Smileys???


 
Die bastel ich mir immer schnell mal zusammen :q nein...guckst Du hier ... world-of-smilies


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne ne keine Sorge sind zum Glück nur Kleinigkeiten :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...aber dann sind keine spontanen Brandungsausflüge mehr drin :r oder?



Na ja, ist halt 5 Stunden bis an's Wasser...|uhoh:

Spontan ist anders!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ..... 5 Stunden bis an's Wasser...|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...ich bin dann mal weg, 
bis später
Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*






Bin auch mal weg


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


>




Ja, leider!!!:c

Alles andere gefährdet den Führerschein!|uhoh:


Bis später


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Bin auch mal weg


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Männer's!

Wollt nur mal schnell mit euch anstoßen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
wird ja immer früher mit dir #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo leutz 

nurnoch  6 tage und dann sehen wir uns endlich wieder zum DP  :vik:

ich bin echt froh das der hardcore mft sich  zu einer verlässlichen gruppe zusammengeschlossen hat. wir sind zwar nur ein paar leutz aber die sind zuverlässig #6aus fast ganz deutschland .zumindest immer mindestens 300 km auseinander.wisst ihr  noch wer sich alles mft genannt hat|supergri :qund wer davon noch da ist:q:q oder zumindest immer mit dabei ist. fangen wir mit den frauen an.
:l sandra die sich wünscht euch auch mal endlich kennenzulernen. #6 sie ist immer an erster stelle, wenn es heißt, andy  trifft sich mit seinen angelfreunden.#6:vik:ein dank an meine frau .#rdie es mir ansieht wenn ich nach hause muß.( ich bin nunmal südschwede ) des weiteren lizzi die das meer als (1)ww'ler erobert hat,und kämpft wie ein mann obwohl sie krankenschwester ist ( natürlich zart wie ne lilie ) für uns männer immer ne asperin auf tasche hat.#6#r,der dirk  als gnadenloser salzwasserfedischist aus dem ww. der immer den dorsch überzeugt zu beißen .( weiß der geier wie er es macht|kopfkrat|rolleyes) und  chris der kämpfer der nie aufgibt obwohl er ein zeisch jahr erwischt hat.#6#6mich lass ich mal aussen vor. da gibbet noch ein paar jungs die nicht mit  im board sind. wie z.b. jens ,jörg und ronny die immer mal wieder mit dabei sind . alle drei sind finanziell nicht so gut drauf .haben teilweise kinder die sie versorgen müssen. und sparen sich trotzdem das geld zusammen um einfach mit uns ein wenig spaß zu haben, und auch wenn kein fisch sich an ihren stock verirrt, dankbar sind einfach mal mit ein paar netten mädels und jungs unterwegs zu sein.

dank
euch leuten ich dachte nicht das aus dem a.b. eine so gute freundschaft werden kann.

Euer
ANDY #h:vik:

Kürzel : (1) Westerwald


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo leutz
> 
> nurnoch  6 tage und dann sehen wir uns endlich wieder zum DP  :vik:
> 
> ...





*Deshalb: Ein Hoch auf unsern Andy & schön, dass es das MFT gibt!!!:vik::m
Immer wieder ganz große Klasse mit euch!!!#6#6#6
*


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Kurz was Neues von Chuck N.:

*Chuck Norris bringt selbst Zwiebeln zum
Weinen!

Gott wollte die welt in 10 tage erschaffen,
chuck norris gab ihm 7!

chuck norris hat die lichtgeschwindigkeit
definiert - ein viertel roundhouse kick!

Bibeltreue Christen schauen Kirchen TV. Gott
schaut Walker, Texas Ranger.

Redbull "verleiht" nur Flügel.
Chuck Norris bekommt sie aber geschenkt.

Chuck Norris scheißt härter, als Rocky
schlägt.

Chuck Norris kackt kalt

Chuck Norris kann mit einer Hand klatschen.

Beim Einschlafen zählen die Schafe Chuck
Norris.

Chuck Norris klärt sich mit seinem
Roundhousekick einfach jeden fick!!

Chuck Norris Klebt Wände an Tappeten!

Chuck Noris raucht Filterzigaretten,
falschrum!

Chuck Norris parkt Rückwarts ein, im 1.
Gang!

Chuck Norris hat Tetris durchgespielt! 

Es gibt gar keine Evolutionstheorie! Es gibt
nur eine Liste von Tieren und Wesen denen
Chuck Norris erlaubt hat zu leben!

Newton’s Theorie ist falsch. Sie besagt das
für jede Aktion eine gleichwertige Reaktion
erfolgt, jedoch gibt es keine gleichwertige
Reaktion auf einen Chuck Norris Roundhouse
Kick.

Als Chuck Norris ein Baby war, konnte er erst
den Roundhousekick und dann laufen.

Als Chuck Norris geboren wurde blieb die Zeit
stehen, dann verpasste er dem Arzt einen
Roundhousekick, dann ging die Zeit weiter.

Chuck Norris hat keine Sackratten, sondern
Sack-Stachelschweine.

Chuck Norris kann seine Augen nicht
schließen, weil die Augenlider Angst haben,
von ihm gesehen zu werden.

Wenn der Boogieman nachts ins Bett geht,
schaut er, ob Chuck Norris im Schrank sitzt.

Chuck Norris niest mit offenen Augen.

Chuck Norris isst keinen Honig... Er kaut
Bienen.

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf
alles... auch auf Tiernahrung!

Wenn Chuck Norris Liegestützen macht, dann
bewegt sich nicht Chuck Norris, sondern die
Erde bewegt sich von ihm weg.

Chuck Norris muss nicht aufs Klo, sondern das
Klo muss zu ihm.

Wenn Chuck Norris Alkohol trinkt, wird er
nicht besoffen, sondern der Alkohol wird
Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris hat mit einem Round-House Kick
die Neandertaler ausgerottet.

wenn chunk norris läuft, bewegt er sich
nicht!
er bewegt das ganze Universum.

Chuck Norris duscht nicht - er nimmt nur
Blutbäder.

Wenn Chuck Norris in einer parallelen Welt
gegen sich selbst kämpfen könnte, würde er
gewinnen.

Chuck Norris muss niemals irgendwo anklopfen
- er wird bereits erwartet!

Chuck Norris kann Farben hören!

Der liebe Gott sieht alles - Chuck Norris
sieht mehr...

Wenn chuck norris einmal tief einatmet,kommt
das der Apokalypse ziemlich nahe-gar nicht
dran zu denken wenn er wieder ausatmet...

The Bible was originally titled "Chuck Norris
and Friends"

94% der amerikanischen Bevölkerung wurde von
Chuck Norris entjungfert, der Rest ist
entweder fett oder hässlich!

Wenn du Chuck Norris beim Sex störst, bist du
gefickt.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, wie Chuck Norris
enstanden sein könnte, 
ist dass er in die Vergangenheit gereist ist
und sich selbst gezeugt hat.

Chuck Norris kann sich selbst an den Haaren
aus dem Sumpf ziehen.

Wenn Cuck Norris, durch jedwenes Paradoxon
auch immer, gegen sich selbst kämpfen müsste,
würde er gewinnen. PUNKT!

Einmal kam Chuck Norris in den Himmel. Da
fragt Gott ihn: "Wie bist du hier
reingekommen?", worauf Chuck entgegnete:
"RUNTER VON MEINEM STUHL"

Bevor es ein 'Universum' gab, trat Cuck
Norris in die Leere und sagte: " Such dir
verdammt nochmal 'n Job!"

Wenn Chuck Norris spaßeshalber "Schüchtern"
spielt, müssen die Frauen an der Kniespitze
aufhören...

Auch Chuck Norris hat eine weiche Seite...
Falsch! Denn seine Linke Seite ist härter als
seine Rechte Seite und umgekehrt!!

Chuck Norris hat das Kennedy-Attentat 1963
verhindert. Er hatte alle 3 Kugeln mit seinem
Bart aufgefangen, da expodierte der Kopf  des
Präsidenten vor Erstaunen.

Hier ist Schluss! - Wenn Chuck Norris merkt,
dass sein Name zu schnell im Universum
verbreitet wird, könnte das eine Neuanordnung
aller Materie zu Folge haben...


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
Stress in der Schule? Den kann man sich nur selber machen |rolleyes
Ich gehöre aber sicher nicht zu den Leuten, die sich großen Stress wegen der Schule machen, wenns (noch) auf nix ankommt :g

Aber stimmt schon, die MeFos reizen #6 Und Führerschein ist auch gerade voll in Gange...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zitat: Andy + Dirk
_hallo leutz _

_nurnoch 6 tage und dann sehen wir uns endlich wieder zum DP :vik:_

_ich bin echt froh das der hardcore mft sich zu einer verlässlichen gruppe zusammengeschlossen hat. wir sind zwar nur ein paar leutz aber die sind zuverlässig aus fast ganz deutschland .zumindest immer mindestens 300 km auseinander.wisst ihr noch wer sich alles mft genannt hat und wer davon noch da ist_

_*Umfaller gibbet immer, war doch klar!*_
_*Aber die zählen ja eh net im Leben!!!*_

_oder zumindest immer mit dabei ist. fangen wir mit den frauen an._
_:l sandra die sich wünscht euch auch mal endlich kennenzulernen._

_*Würden uns auch total freuen, dein Mädel mal kennenzulernen! Ich denke, das könnte Sonntag auf der Rücktour von Rostock auch gut klappen...*_

_#6 sie ist immer an erster stelle, wenn es heißt, andy trifft sich mit seinen angelfreunden.ein dank an meine frau .#rdie es mir ansieht wenn ich nach hause muß.( ich bin nunmal südschwede ) des weiteren lizzi die das meer als (1)ww'ler erobert hat,und kämpft wie ein mann obwohl sie krankenschwester ist ( natürlich zart wie ne lilie ) für uns männer immer ne asperin auf tasche hat.#r,der dirk als gnadenloser salzwasserfedischist aus dem ww. der immer den dorsch überzeugt zu beißen .( weiß der geier wie er es macht)_
_und chris der kämpfer der nie aufgibt obwohl er ein zeisch jahr erwischt hat.#6mich lass ich mal aussen vor. _

_*Nee Nee!!! Den Threadbegründer und MFT-Vater außen vor lassen!*_
_*Das geht ja gar net Andy San!:q*_
_*Wenn schon Danke sagen an der Reihe ist, dann gehört dir ne ganze Menge davon.*_
_*Denn du hast mit diesem Trööt eine ganze Menge bewegt.*_
_*Nämlich zum einen, dass sich ein paar echt witzige, meeresverrückte Leutz zusammengefunden haben!:vik:*_
_*Und dann ist dieser Trööt ja echt gut dabei und wird regelmäßig von Gastlesern genutzt, um über unsere Vorhaben und Touren zu lesen...*_


_da gibbet noch ein paar jungs die nicht mit im board sind._

_*Halt!!! Unser Fynn ist auch noch mit dabei, hat zwar wohl im Moment bissl Trouble mit Schule und so weiter, aber in Sachen Meerforelle unsere erste Anlaufstelle!!!#6*_
_*Deshalb auch dir an dieser Stelle ein gaaaaanz großes Dankeschön!!!:m*_

_wie z.b. jens ,jörg und ronny die immer mal wieder mit dabei sind . alle drei sind finanziell nicht so gut drauf .haben teilweise kinder die sie versorgen müssen. und sparen sich trotzdem das geld zusammen um einfach mit uns ein wenig spaß zu haben, und auch wenn kein fisch sich an ihren stock verirrt, dankbar sind einfach mal mit ein paar netten mädels und jungs unterwegs zu sein._

_*Auch wir sind echt gern mit deinen drei Kumpelz unterwegs!*_
_*Darum Jens, Jörg und Ronny: Kommt nur ruhig immer, wenn es der Geldbeutel halbwegs erlaubt, mit dem ollen Andy hochgetourt!!!*_
_*Schön euch kennengelernt zu haben.*_

_dank_
_euch leuten ich dachte nicht das aus dem a.b. eine so gute freundschaft werden kann._

_Euer_
_ANDY _

_Kürzel : (1) Westerwald_



*Deshalb: Ein Hoch auf unsern Andy & schön, dass es das MFT gibt!!!:vik:*
*Immer wieder ganz große Klasse mit euch!!!#6*


|good: 

Da fehlen einem die Worte :c :q 

 
Samstag gehts wieder los :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Stress in der Schule? Den kann man sich nur selber machen |rolleyes
> Ich gehöre aber sicher nicht zu den Leuten, die sich großen Stress wegen der Schule machen, wenns (noch) auf nix ankommt :g
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, die MeFos reizen #6 Und Führerschein ist auch gerade voll in Gange...


 
Gut so #6 immer schön am Ball bleiben, aber keinen unnötigen Streß aufkommen lassen :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
noch alle am Pennen #c
Hier wird jawohl offensichtlich für Samstag vorgeschlafen #d #d #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
und was mach ich denn hier ? sieht ja nich so aus als ob ich noch schlafe wat |supergri|supergri|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: nur noch 2 tage und den Rest von Heute dann geht es los :vik:

:vik: :vik: :vik: *MFT@Dorschpokal* :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris lässte mir den vorrang :q nurnoch 2x arbeiten :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na chris lässte mir den vorrang :q nurnoch 2x arbeiten :vik:
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Das ist echt nett von mir, oder?  :vik:  und das obwohl ich schon eher so bin... |laola: :q


----------



## prophet12 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsche euch viel Petri Heil für Samstag


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dank dir marco wir werden alles geben. und sonntag in wismar nochmal das gleiche.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: ...nur noch den Rest von Heute  :vik:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche euch viel Spaß auf eurer Dorschtour#v.
Ich sitze hier und baue meine Küche um jetzt habe ich zeit da mein kleiner im Krh. ist und die Mandeln raus bekommen hat.
Aber Morgen sind Frau und Kind wieder an Bord :l und die Küche fertig die wird Augen machen|bigeyes.

Und macht mal ein Paar tolle Bilder|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich feierabend :vik:

duschen, mit frau einkaufen, tanken auto packen und los gehts nach rostock :vik::vik::vik:

bis denne

andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich hüpf jetzt auch noch schnell unters Wasser und dann geht's los!:q
Mal wieder bissl später als geplant...|uhoh:

Aber Navi sagt mir, dass es nur 5 Stunden und 3 Minuten sind bis Rostock.:g
Ein Katzensprung!!!:vik:

Bis morgen früh Männers#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Männers,
so jetzt ist alles gepackt und abmarschbereit #6

in spätestens 5 Stunden bin ich hier weg........bis gleich Leute :vik:

Das wird wieder eine gelungene Sache, da bin ich mir sicher   

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...so zurück isser,

zum Glück auch schon fertig mit dem Filetieren 

Hoffe ihr seid alle gut zu Hause angekommen #6 wenn ihr das hier leßt 

war mal wieder ein hübscher Tag mit euch |stolz: 

naja ich will mal ein büschen vorm Fernseher relaxen.... |gutenach

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin
hab mich denn auch mal beeilt .bin auch wieder da .war ein super tag zumindest was die leute angeht sowie des käpt's super mitarbeiter .
zum käpt'n sag ich mal lieber nichts.#d

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ICh warte auf den Bericht Jungens :m

Ich habe heute währenddessen mal 2 lütte MeFos rausgezuppelt, gestern gabs aber mal wieder ne echt Granate #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!

Super Fischchen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Heil Fynn
das sieht doch ganz legger aus #6

Naja, die Fänge waren wie gewohnt, eher durchwachsen #c
leider 2x Schneider Liz und Jörg
Andy hatte zum Schluß noch 3 Wittels am Band
Dirk hat (wie immer  ) 5 Dorsche (glaub ich), müßen mehr als 4 gewesen sein, er war auf dem 3ten Platz bei den meisten Dorschen #6
Ich hatte 4 Dorsche und 1 Wittel 2ter Platz (geteilt mit 2 anderen) größter Dorsch und 4 Platz "meiste Dorsche" #v

Hübsch waren die Gewinne hab ne Relingstasche für Pilker und ne Spinnrute bekommen 



Das wichtigste für mich ist, das endlich der Kutterknoten geplatzt ist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja 3 wittis  tolle sache undzwar in den letzten 5 minuten :vik: ich sagte noch ohne fisch geh ich nicht von board. das witzigste war das ich und ein paar andere leutz auf meiner seite den ganzen tag nur abdriften fischen durften|evil: :v weil da jemand den kutter laut seiner aussage nicht andersrum driften lassen konnte #d der jemand sollte sich einen neuen beruf suchen wo er fähigkeiten zu hat ,und am besten ganz alleine arbeitet. wo er seine unlust für sich ganz alleine hat und niemanden damit auf die palme bringt |gr:
naja dafür hat der rest gestimmt. einen dank an knurri , big takle und allen mitstreitern.und den mitarbeitern die sogar für uns den fisch versorgt haben.#6:vik::vik::vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir ein petri fynn #6
greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Halllooo,
wir sind auch wieder gut im WW angekommen! #h

War mal wieder eine schöne Tour, naja einen Fisch hätte ich ja gern gefangen...   :c

Die wenigen Bilder werd ich morgen reinstellen!


Wow, dickes Petri an Fynn #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Halllooo,
> wir sind auch wieder gut im WW angekommen! #h
> 
> War mal wieder eine schöne Tour, naja einen Fisch hätte ich ja gern gefangen...   :c
> ...



nich traurig sein liz dafür zeigste uns im dezember wo der frosch die locken hat.#6

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leutz!!!|wavey:

War echt mal wieder ein schöner Tag mit euch.#6
Auch wenn nicht diiiiiie Mengen an Fisch hochgekommen sind und mein Lizchen leider "Schneider" geblieben ist...
Wär mir echt am Liebsten gewesen, wenn einer von meinen 5 Dorschies wenigstens bei Frauchen an der Angel gezuppelt  hätte!
So als Schneider ist das ja echt ein blödes Gefühl! 
Na ja, kennt ja bestimmt jeder und Shit happens.
Andersmal fängt sie wieder besser!!!:q



@ Fynn'sen!

Mächtiger Milchner, den du da verhaftet hast.#6#6#6
Geiler Fisch. Digges *P*!!!

Hast den wieder mit Fliege überlistet?


Wenn ich die Bilder so seh, hätt ich mich glaube auch besser in die Watbüx gezwängt und die Harrison geschwungen!#q
Nächsten Herbst weiß ich das besser!!!


----------



## LutzLutz (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallöchen fynn auch von mir ein dickes Petri........
da hast dich ja gestern noch ganz schön zurückgehalten#6..wenn ich so sehe was du da vorher aus dem wasser geholt hast:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
hab mich da vertan.... 



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Dirk hat (wie immer  ) 5 Dorsche (glaub ich), müßen mehr als 4 gewesen sein, er war auf dem _3ten Platz bei den meisten Dorschen_ #6
> Ich hatte 4 Dorsche und 1 Wittel 2ter Platz (geteilt mit 2 anderen) größter Dorsch und _4 Platz "meiste Dorsche"_ #v


 
...nicht die meisten Leos, sondern die meisten "Fischpunkte" |rotwerden |rolleyes |supergri

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> hab mich da vertan....
> 
> 
> ...




Alter Richtigsteller!!!|rolleyes

Boah, ich hab vielleicht ne Lust zu arbeiten heut...#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Alter Richtigsteller!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Boah, ich hab vielleicht ne Lust zu arbeiten heut...#q


 

Tja |rolleyes ich überleg gerade ob ich morgen die neue Spinnrute am FoPu einweihe |supergri |clown:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tja |rolleyes ich überleg gerade ob ich morgen die neue Spinnrute am FoPu einweihe |supergri |clown:




Dann ab nach Dänemark mit dir!|supergri

Leg ein paar ordentliche Forellies auf die Schuppen...:m

Aber bitte keine Handlandung mit Wobbler machen!
Sowas kann böse ausgehen!!!#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann ab nach Dänemark mit dir!|supergri
> 
> Leg ein paar ordentliche Forellies auf die Schuppen...:m
> 
> ...


 
...nach DK bist Du wahnsinnig, ich fahr zu nem Puff direkt in der gegend 15km kurz mal ne runde Maden baden, ok ich würd auch gern nach DK hoch, aber das ist für ne Testrunde ein bischen zu weit |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...nach DK bist Du wahnsinnig, ich fahr zu nem Puff direkt in der gegend 15km kurz mal ne runde Maden baden, ok ich würd auch gern nach DK hoch, aber das ist für ne Testrunde ein bischen zu weit |supergri



Forellenpuff wär mir hier zu boring!!!|uhoh:
Dänemark ist von dir aus doch nur ein bissl weiterer Katzensprung....:q
Ein paar kleine Blinker und Spinner eingepackt und los geht's!:m

So jetzt mal nen Happen essen.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal Petri an euch :m

Besonders an Chris, nach den ganzen Enttäuschungen bei den lezten Touren...

@Dirk
warst du schonmal an nem dänischen See?
Teilweise sind die echt geil...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri an euch :m
> 
> Besonders an Chris, nach den ganzen Enttäuschungen bei den lezten Touren...
> 
> ...




Yo! Auf Langeland bei Spodsbjerg...:q
Ist allerdings auch schon paar Jahre her.
Find's richtig gut, dass man da auch mit Kunstködern fischen darf!#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Darf man das bei euch nicht? #c
Hier gibts eigentlich keinen See wo keine Kunstköder erlaubt sind, höchstens mal welche wo Maden verboten sind...#c
Das ist in DK allerdings auch so, keine Lebendköder...


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Darf man das bei euch nicht? #c
> Hier gibts eigentlich keinen See wo keine Kunstköder erlaubt sind, höchstens mal welche wo Maden verboten sind...#c
> Das ist in DK allerdings auch so, keine Lebendköder...




Bei uns sind an vielen Teichen Spinner, Wobbler und Co. verboten...#q#c
Angeblich werden damit Karpfen aufgeschlitzt!;+
War zumindest letztens ne Begründung an so nem Teich.

Hab da spaßeshalber mal mit unsern beiden Jungs gefischt!
Damit die beiden mal bissl Drillgefühl bekommen.

Maden verboten ist aber auch krass, oder???#c


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja die haben Angst das man dadurch irgendwelche Krankheiten oder so einschleppt. 
Oder man fängt damit zu viel :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin ihr Langschläfer |supergri

Tag x rückt immer näher :vik: nurnoch 11 tage dann gehts los ins fischreiche dänemark :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, du alter Naselangmacher|rolleyes!

Wart ab, in spätestens vier Jahren sind unsere Kinder soweit, dass wir die überall mit hinnehmen können.|supergri

Dann geht's los!:vik:
Dann sind wir nämlich jedes Wochenende wo anders...|jump:


Wo wir grad dabei sind, hier mein Urlaubsplan für 2008.

Am 12ten Januar fährt die Familie Schäfer erst mal fein in die Berge nach Südtirol!
Zum Skifahren und Jagatee trinken!!!
Mal ne Abwechslung zum Angeln...:g

Und im Frühsommer geht's irgendwo in den Süden mit den Kindern.
Schön faul am Strand liegen und den Kurzen beim Sandburgbauen zugucken!

Dann Ende August für zwei Wochen nach Norge!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri
Hier wird dann auch das anglerische Highlight des Jahres sein.
Dorsch, Köhler, Leng und Konsorten sollten sich schonmal in Sicherheit bringen.|rolleyes
Da hätten wir dann noch zwei Platzerl im Bus frei...

Hänger und Jetbag kommen auch mit, deshalb haben vier Leute auch ausreichend Platz in unserm Autochen, so dass die lange Fahrt eigentlich sehr erträglich werden sollte!!!

Ich will in den nächsten Wochen eine Route und ne schöne Ferienwohnung festlegen!

Also, wer mitwill und vielleicht sogar einen guten Ort oder eine schnelle Route nach Mittel/Nordnorwegen weiß, der sollte sich bei mir melden...

MFT-Mitglieder werden bevorzugt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin dirk

ich war auch noch nicht in norge wie du weißt ,und mein interesse ist schon groß. deshalb wollte ich (bzw wir) uns auch nochmal mit knurri auseinander setzten. auf blauen dunst hab ich da überhaupt keine lust drauf,ohne guide geht da garnichts. willst du wirklich ohne jegliche erfahrung einfach einen trip ins ungewisse wagen ??? ich dachte wir wollen im dezember eine planung starten über knurri ;+  naja grundsätzlich bin ich dabei, denn mein nächster dan urlaub mit frau iss ja erst wie jedes jahr im nov.aber wie gesagt endweder richtig oder garnicht. 

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, mein Hase!#h

Sicher will ich erstmal mit Knurri über ein gutes Norgeziel reden!:q
Und klar will ich auch ganz gerne jemand an der Hand haben, der sich bissl mit den Geflogenheiten vor Ort auskennt...|rolleyes

War ja auch nur mein Plan gestern, dass so 2008 geurlaubt wird!:vik:

Also ganz ruhig!!! Die nächsten Wochen werde ich eh erst mal nur Info's sammeln und Ausschau halten.


----------



## Liz261280 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img86.*ih.us/img86/4366/dorschpokaloktober07001hu0.jpg


http://img156.*ih.us/img156/1866/dorschpokaloktober07002vk1.jpg


http://img151.*ih.us/img151/7191/dorschpokaloktober07003xq2.jpg


http://img155.*ih.us/img155/6545/dorschpokaloktober07004rb9.jpg


http://img180.*ih.us/img180/4408/dorschpokaloktober07005yv4.jpg


http://img86.*ih.us/img86/1586/dorschpokaloktober07006yu0.jpg


http://img528.*ih.us/img528/4672/dorschpokaloktober07007cc0.jpg
http://img528.*ih.us/img528/4672/dorschpokaloktober07007cc0.9140ce6a26.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mich hats ja wieder mal besonders prächtig erwischt 
ich hab auch noch 2 gefunden...

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/7941/dorschpokal002yd5.th.jpg

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/7825/dorschpokal003qs9.th.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mich hats ja wieder mal besonders prächtig erwischt
> ich hab auch noch 2 gefunden...
> 
> http://img137.*ih.us/img137/7941/dorschpokal002yd5.th.jpg
> ...





Also ich find das neue Benutzerbild richtig gut!!!:q:q:q

Genauso isser, unser Chris...


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genauso isser, unser Chris...


 
wie jetzt gut geklaut ist halb Gewonnen, oder was? :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Digger!:q

Nee, das neue Bild hat echt was!
Würd sich auch gut in nem Rahmen auf Din A4 machen...
Liz soll dir das ausdrucken, dann bekommst das geschickt.

Hast deine neue Spinne denn jetzt mal getestet???:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist doch mal ne Maßnahme die mir gefällt 

jepp war vorgestern am Puff, konnte aber außer 2 Mini Regenbognern nichts verhaften, die beiden Lüttis drehen wieder ihre Runden im Teich, aber die Rute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 echt genial #6
Zum Glück haben außer dem Vogel am "Schonbezirk" die restlichen Leutz auch Dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt  , der war der einzige der anständig gefangen hat, da wo der stand standen die Forellen gestapelt #c kann man nichts machen.
Ich wollte eigentlich um 0530 am See sein, tatsächlich war ich aber erst gegen 0700 dort, hat ich mir schon gedacht das das nichts wird...

Beim zusammenpacken hat die Rute noch eine Bitte geäußert  ..."bring mich Ostsee" :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann erfüllen wir ihr diesen Wunsch doch, oder???:m

Nächstes Jahr April/Mai in die Ostsee und den Mefo's nachgestellt...:vik:

Spar schon mal für ne Wathose!!!

Ist auch ne gute Idee für untern Weihnachtsbaum.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann erfüllen wir ihr diesen Wunsch doch, oder???:m
> 
> Nächstes Jahr April/Mai in die Ostsee und den Mefo's nachgestellt...:vik:
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollt das eigentlich schon vorher über dir Bühne bringen, aber falls nicht c u in April/Mai zum MeFo jagen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich wollt das eigentlich schon vorher über dir Bühne bringen, aber falls nicht c u in April/Mai zum MeFo jagen #6



Na ja, bei uns wird's wohl dies Jahr nix mehr mit Mefo Jagd!
Noch zu viel hier zu Haus zu wurschteln...|uhoh:

Eventuell wenn wir ab 27ten Dez. in Dänemark sind!
Ich bring mal die Watklamotten mit.:q

Aber wenn Fynn loszieht, kannst dich bestimmt dranhängen. Dann hast auch grad nen prima Guide dabei!!!:m

So, Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
melde mich auch mal wieder aus der verschlafenden altmark |rolleyes

schicke bilder sinds mal wieder geworden leider garkein fisch zu sehen,aber iss ja egal.
petri chris zu den forellen auch wenn sie klein waren ,jetzt kommste wohl in wallung was ? alles noch schnell fangen was ,das ganze jahr ausblieb #6
ich hab nen bissel streß auf arbeit kurz vorm winter wollen alle fertig werden,bleibt wenig zeit und lust abens noch stundenlang im netz zu tütteln.
aber ein trost gibbet ja der sogenannte tag x ist wieder etwas näher gekommen :vik: noch 8 tage dann gehts los :vik:.

naja wünsch euch einen angenemen freitag und ein ruhiges we.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, bei uns wird's wohl dies Jahr nix mehr mit Mefo Jagd!
> Noch zu viel hier zu Haus zu wurschteln...|uhoh:
> 
> Eventuell wenn wir ab 27ten Dez. in Dänemark sind!
> ...



moin dirk 

wir sind doch erst ab 28 dez in dänemark . von freitag bis sonntag.
oder wolltest du schon einen tag früher los ?
am 27igsten hauer wir doch abens erst von der heimat gen dänemark ab.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk
> 
> wir sind doch erst ab 28 dez in dänemark . von freitag bis sonntag.
> oder wolltest du schon einen tag früher los ?
> ...



Moinsen!

Yo, Andy San, hast Recht! Erst ab 28zigsten sind wir da gebucht...
Weiß auch nicht, was ich als mit dem 27zigsten will!|kopfkrat#t

Werden aber da schon versuchen gegen 16.00Uhr hier wegzukommen.:q Vielleicht deshalb!

Ui, heut Abend ist ne lustige Pardy!
Da muss ich bestimmt viel Red Bull / Vodka zu mir nehmen...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend Männers 
ich werd wohl nächsten Mittwoch ne kleine zwischentour auf der Forelle machen :vik:
noch jmd. Bock? vorausgesetzt Bernhard fährt :g muß ich morgen mal klären 

schönen Abend noch 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast wohl blut geleckt was ???

denk drann die fische sind gerade in der brandung #6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hast wohl blut geleckt was ???
> 
> denk drann die fische sind gerade in der brandung #6
> 
> ...


 
naja ich bin guter Dinge das Bernhard uns an den Fisch bringt und wenn nichts geht....die Heringe sind da, dann gibbet eben legger Hering :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Männers Ihr macht mich fertig :q

Noch 4 Wochen dann gehts wieder looooos 

Sogar mein Süßwasserangeln ist heute ins Wasser gefallen...
ich könnte :v


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lol heute 15pfd Puffforelle auf der 4er Fliegenrute :q

Drill war ganz nett |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oh Männers Ihr macht mich fertig :q
> 
> Noch 4 Wochen dann gehts wieder looooos
> 
> ...


 
Moin Kai,
erstmal Glückwunsch zum Mod-Job #6 

Ich steh grad aufm Schlauch  wo gehts denn hin? #c

edit: hab's gerade  gesehen, ich werd wohl nächste Woche los wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahr ich vlt. auch nach Neustadt, statt nach Heikendorf :g
Hering ist auf jeden Fall da #6

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> lol heute 15pfd Puffforelle auf der 4er Fliegenrute :q
> 
> Drill war ganz nett |rolleyes


 

Petri Fynn

legger Teilchen #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!

Wo warst Du denn?


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wester-Ohrstedt....


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sauber! Ich denke während meines nächsten SH TimeOut werd 
ich da auch mal meine Wäscheleine wedeln :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sauber! Ich denke während meines nächsten SH TimeOut werd
> ich da auch mal meine Wäscheleine wedeln :q



Das ist echt ganz nett da #6
Versuch aber unter der Woche hin zu fahren, der See mit den großen Forellen ist extrem flach und klar (du siehst jedne Fisch) und die Viecher werden extrem scheu,wenn zu viele Leute da lang trampeln


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für den Tip! Hab mal auf Terra Nova ein Bericht darüber gesehen,
Platz zum Wedeln ist ja genug da.


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop auf jedne Fall...

Fisch ist da auch en mass drin. 

Naja ich werd mal abhauen, muss morgen früh am See vom Verein Todenbüttel fischen  Kennste ja evtl. auch, diesen viereckigen Tümpel |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp kennt er :q

Viel Glück für morgen!

Tschööö


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp kennt er :q
> 
> Viel Glück für morgen!
> 
> Tschööö



War ja wieder klar :q

Danke...


----------



## eike (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo dachte die Teiche sind 4-7 m tief in Wester-Ohrstedt,wollte demnächst auch mal hin fahren,wie tief sind sie denn wirklich,kann mir das einer sagen...


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai

falls es dich interessiert:
16 Fische mit 45 Mann |rolleyes Fürn Büdelsdorfer Verein Doppelsieg :q
Ich 2 Fische 1900gr, der andere bei uns ein Fisch mit 2050gr. Der Dritte dann noch einen Fisch mit ca. 500gr. Insgesamt hatten wir dann 4450gr...der Verein auf Platz 2 hatte 2010gr :q

Naja, ich mag den See eh nicht...#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na sauber! Da hat der Verein ohne Gewässer ja wieder ordentlich abgeräumt :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na sauber! Da hat der Verein ohne Gewässer ja wieder ordentlich abgeräumt :q



Ja....
Apropo ohne Gewässer...die Jugend (wir) hatte bis jetzt ja immer dne Teich bei Mc D.. Der Kommt ja jetzt weg 
Wahrscheinlich kriegen wir jetzt den Gerhardsteich #d Son altes Rattenloch  Da am Gerhardsteich kann man doch keinen kleineren Jugendlichen angeln lassen |uhoh:
RD-Ghetto :q

Weißte welchen ich meine?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na logo, Gerhardsteich ist doch klasse! 
Da brauchste wenigstens keine Drogen mitnehmen- die sind schon da :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: noch 4 mal malochen :vik: zum glück iss mittwoch nochmal feiertag :vik: dann gehts endlich los.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

gleich gehts los mit 2 Kollegen rauf auf die Forelle und Räubern :vik:

Hab noch schnell Dorschlebertran geordert, der wird nachher mit Wattwurm- und Heringskonzentrat getunt ....legger.... mal sehen was das bringt 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> gleich gehts los mit 2 Kollegen rauf auf die Forelle und Räubern :vik:
> 
> ...



moin moin chris
wie muß ich das hier verstehen seid ihr mit der forelle auf nacht tour gegangen oder was. oder biste etwa heute los.

hoppla noch 2 tage dann gehts bei mir los :vik::vik::vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> gleich gehts los mit 2 Kollegen rauf auf die Forelle und Räubern :vik:
> 
> ...



Gib mal Info, wie's so gelaufen ist!!!

Sind doch gespannt wie'n oller Flitzebogen...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, Hamburger Jung!!!!|wavey:

Hat's dir die Sprache verschlagen, oder wat????????????????????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaub der redet nich mehr mit uns :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, du Fasturlauber!!!:q

Ja, ich glaub, der hat sich irgendwo ein neues Anglerforum gesucht und mag uns hier seine Fänge nicht mehr zeigen...

Mann, ich könnt auch grad mal in Urlaub.
So zwei Wochen irgendwo am Meer könnten schon sein... "Träum"


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach doch wer weis wann wir ableben :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey, Hamburger Jung!!!!|wavey:
> 
> Hat's dir die Sprache verschlagen, oder wat????????????????????


 
oooops hatte Dich gar nicht gesehen...sorry 



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich glaub der redet nich mehr mit uns :q


 
Keine Sorge ich war Gestern nur dermaßen geschlaucht |gaehn: da ging leider garnichts mehr #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Moin Männers [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]hier mal der Bericht über meinen kleinen Trip mit dem MS Forelle[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mittwoch morgen 0300; Wecker macht Alarm, Ich schäl mich aus der Kiste um Timo und Jan einzusammeln und rechtzeitig in Heikendorf einzutreffen.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Als wir dann um 0350 endich loskommen natürlich erstmal Tanke gefühlte [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]20 min später 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kommen die beiden bewaffnet mit Jägi, Vodka und Energy wieder aus der Bude raus...endlich rauf auf die Bahn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ca. 0430 treffen wir in HD ein, erstmal ein Blick Richtung Kutter geworfen....nichts,noch keiner da.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zurück zum Auto, Floater an, Vorrat verstaut, Konisches geformt und los.....[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auf der Forelle, außer im Bug eine Person, keiner da, in diesem Moment geht das Licht an.... der Bootsmann also auch schon da, wir ja rauf......Links rum Richtung Bug, aber da war doch was..... kein (ich wiederhole KEIN) Reserviert Schild am Heck also auf zu Mathias und gefragt ob er das Schild nur noch nicht hingehängt hat, oder ob das wirklich wahr ist.....“Nö das Heck ist heute nicht Reserviert“.... |bigeyes |laola:[/FONT]

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/5741/forelle311007001ds6.jpg

http://img147.*ih.us/img147/6726/forelle311007002ps8.jpg


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wir erstmal das Heck in Beschlag genommen und die Ruten klar gemacht...nach und nach kommen immer mehr Leute die auch versuchen so weit wie möglich in Heck oder Bug zu stehen. 22Mann stehen nachher auf den Planken der Forelle und starten mit uns in einen leicht bewölkten, aber Wind technisch recht friedlichen Tag.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ca. gegen 0600 kommt ein seltsamer Typ aufs Boot, der was in pefektem Nord-Italienisch nuschelt: „aber wieschjo...isch hatte dosch... dasch Heck ist dosch reschjerviert....“ ein Rumoren geht durch die versammelte „Heck Mannschaft“......[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ausdrücke wie „zu Spät“...“Ich geh hier nicht mehr weg“.....“den ganzen Kram wieder zusammenpacken,nö“ usw. Beherrschen die nächsten Minuten. Dann kommt der Kerl wieder von seiner Besprechung mit dem Bootsmann ...... der hatte am Dienstag Nachmittag wohl noch versucht das Heck zu Bunkern, aber das war leider zu Spät.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nachdem sich Bernhard auf der Brücke eingefunden hat, startet auch bald der Motor und wir legen ab. Bei lecker Brötchen und Kaffe schieben wir uns gemächlich an Laboe vorbei Richtung Schießgebiet. Um 0830 erste Drift. Die ersten Ruten krum. Nach und nach kommen vernünftige Leos an Bord. Nachdem ich mich vom ersten Naturköder versuch verabschiedet und die Taktik gewechselt habe, sofort der erste Drill auf GuFi (ihr könnt euch ja denken welche Farbe) und weiter geht’s immer im Wechsel mit meinem Nachbarn(der irgendwann uneinholbar davon zog). [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]So vergeht der Vormittag wie im Flug. Timo hatte plötzlich einen Bogen in der Hand, was da rauskam war lange Zeit der größte Leo (69cm). Selbstredend auch auf den glitzer Kopyten. Gegen Mittag wieder versuche mit Naturködern...aber nur Unentschlossenes Rumgezuppel am anderen Ende.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ich bin öfter mal bei Bernhard auf der Brücke gewesen, Anzeige war da, zum Teil fingen die Leute im Bug auch sehr gut, leider kamen im Heck nur noch vereinzelt Dorsche hoch.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was angenehm auffiel kaum Kleinfisch, keine Wittis, leider auch keine Platten oder Heringe.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Es wurden bei 22 Leuten ca. 100 Fische gefangen, Ich hatte 4, Jan 3, Timo 2, im Bug waren 12 hoch derejnige hatte bei 73cm auch gleich den längsten Leo am Band.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Wetter hat sich von allen Seiten gezeigt Wind mit Regen, Wind ohne Regen, sonnig, bewölkt, windstill, aber alles im Rahmen, teilweise leider sehr wenig Drift [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Naja alles in allem ein genialer Tag auf See, wir hatten ne Menge Fun und haben viel gelacht mit der gesamten Truppe aus dem Heck.Ich hab bei dem ganzen Trubel komplet vergessen mehr Fotos zu machen |rotwerden[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Danke nochmal an die Crew der Forelle[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chris [/FONT]


----------



## Liz261280 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Chris,#h
dickes Petri an dich!!! #6
Lass uns noch ein paar Fische für die Dez Tour drin! :q

Greez Liz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 

so bin nu auch wieder im hause noch 1x malochen und dann gehts los :vik::vik::vik:

@ chris 
digges petri auch von mir hab schon gedacht das es wieder ne null nummer wurde aber nun ja ich kann ja auch mal schief liegen #6#6#6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin männers

so dann werd ich mal klamotten ins auto laden denn in einer stunde gehts in den wohl verdienten urlaub :vik: wir sehen uns dann am 14 ten wieder.

bis dahin sach ich mal tschüß und ich bin wech |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Andy!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...bis dahin sach ich mal tschüß und ich bin wech |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Hau rein Andy, viel Spaß im Urlaub und bis nächste Woche :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin leutz

wlan machts möglich :vik:

bin gut angekommen haben top wetter und gleich gehts los in die brandung:vik:gestern war ich leider ein wenig platt und frau hatte ja auch geburtstag mußten dann doch vom whiskey verkosten.
bis denne melde mich denn mal mit den fangmeldungen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
verd*mmt nochmal, ich glaub ich schaff es nicht unter der Woche nochmal nach Danske hoch zu gurken..... |motz:

naja vielleicht am WE, aber wenn ich mir das Wetter so angucke ist das wohl auch nicht so günstig 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Männers!!!:vik:


Hier ist ja absolut tote Hose...|bigeyes|uhoh:

Der Threadvater meldet sich auch nicht mehr aus dem gelobten Land. Chris ist verschollen. Ich hab Halsweh.
Und es ist noch 1 1/2 Monate, bis wir wieder auf die Ostsee können!

Mann, ich bräuchte mal ne Aufmunterung!!!

Andy, schick mal paar Fischbilder!:q


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sind alle schon in der Vorweihnachtszeit Vorbereitung.|uhoh:

Ist im Moment auch grausames Wetter hier um den Fischen  nachzustellen:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin männers 

hier mal wieder was vom andy .
leider ist meine zeit hier in danske abgelaufen bzw für ein paar tage:vik:naja morgen abend bin ich wieder im lande  schade 10 tage sind einfach zu kurz|uhoh:  bilder und bericht kommen dann auch die tage heute war übrigens mal wieder oberklasse:q platten non stop :vik:.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...heute war übrigens mal wieder oberklasse:q platten non stop :vik:.
> 
> greez
> andy


 

:c ich will auch, am WE geh ich in die Brandung...ich brauch Salzwasser im Gesicht :q

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 

|wavey: da bin ich wieder .wat iss das hier blos für ein wetter ich will zurück nach dk in die sonne:q

so leutz bis morgen bin ganzschön durch werd dann mal ein paar bilder fertig machen und ein wenig berichten was so ging.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy San!!!|wavey:

Endlich biste zurück!:m

Hier ist tierisch wenig los, ohne den MFT Vater!

Hast ne goile Zeit gehabt in Danske, wa?#6

Ich hab noch zwei Leutz, die gern mitwollen Ende Dezember.
Laß uns morgen Abend mal phonen...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers
endlich wieder alle im Lande  

...is ja nicht viel los hier in letzter Zeit


----------



## Liz261280 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> endlich wieder alle im Lande
> 
> ...is ja nicht viel los hier in letzter Zeit



Jupp, wird Zeit, dass du in die Brandung gehst!!! #6
Und denk dran deinen Fang zu fotografieren!!! Wir alle haben lang keine Fische mehr gesehen....

Greez Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Jupp, wird Zeit, dass du in die Brandung gehst!!! #6
> Und denk dran deinen Fang zu fotografieren!!! Wir alle haben lang keine Fische mehr gesehen....
> 
> Greez Liz




Alle??????????????????????|kopfkrat

Und was ist mim ollen Andy San?!?|bigeyes

Der hat sich doch mal wieder in Danske Land ordentlichst mit Flossenträgern eingedeckt!!!:q:q:q



*|director:Ich will Bilder seh'n, ich will Bilder seh'n!!!

Mach hin Alder!!!:m
*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

coool bleiben bin doch noch am sortieren und reinigen der angelgeräte |uhoh:

denk mal das ich morgen soweit bin dann gibbet ein paar bildchen.

@ chris mal ein tip immer wenn wir zum angeln kamen sind die dänen gegangen  dh. die nacht kam wir kamen auch ! und die dänen haben ihr geraffel eingepackt! die fänge waren bei uns immer etwas bescheiden .bis wir es wie die dänen machten wir kamen zusammen mit ihnen und volltreffer die platten waren in hülle und fülle unter land. gehe am tage in die brandung bzw ab mittag das sollte reichen und dann bis zum dunkel werden. ich denke das ist an der deutschen ostsee das gleiche wie bei unseren lieben nachtbarn.
greez
andy

man lernt nie aus


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na du Plattfischjäger!|wavey:

Hätte noch ein nettes Päärchen, was mitwill nach Danmark!

Meinst, das geht noch ab???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

NAUGUT hab mir mal schnell ne auszeit genommen 


erster trip nach male nordfünen war immer sehr erfolgreich dort nur dieses mal wollte es nicht klappen krabben ohne ende da hatte der fisch keine chance |uhoh: leider keine auftriebmontagen bei gehabt 
http://img115.*ih.us/img115/6947/maleli5.jpg


Und nochmal male 
http://img50.*ih.us/img50/8449/male1so1.jpg

Da nu schau es gibt sie noch in nyborg :vik:
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/7924/nochmalscholleje4.jpg
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/7924/nochmalscholleje4.c1ba271e7e.jpg


iss doch schonmal ein nettes plattes schmuckstück leider kamen an diesem tag nur ein paar schollen an land darunter auch zwei steinbutts dafür haben uns aber die dorsche nicht im stich gelassen leider hab ich keine weiteren fotos gemacht die dorsche haben uns ganzschön zur in die knie gezwungen
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/5518/scholle1zx4.jpg


umgerüstet auf kralle war doch ganz schön hart die brandung das war unser letzter ausflug wieder in nyborg strand im hintergrund die große baelt brücke die verbindung zwischen fünen und seeland 
http://img149.*ih.us/img149/39/mitkrallelw1.jpg


Plattenalarm !!! der drill
http://img405.*ih.us/img405/8186/drillny0.jpg


da iss sie ja noch etwas kleinlich aber das hat sich ja noch geändert#6
http://img112.*ih.us/img112/3732/scholle2xx1.jpg


hier mal ein bild mit holger den alten altrocker und brandungsangler:q
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/1832/mitholgerjs7.jpg
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/1832/mitholgerjs7.02009604c1.jpg


und hier der andy mal mit seiner lieben frau die bis dahin die fotos an diesem tag machte.weil ich bin ja immer zu beschäftigt wie ihr ja wisst. aber ich werde mich bessern 
http://img523.*ih.us/img523/3893/mitsanlm6.jpg
http://img523.*ih.us/img523/3893/mitsanlm6.89c525fdc4.jpg



die strecke iss doch ansehlich leider waren die würmer alle aber es wurde ja auch zeit die sachen zu packen.
http://img219.*ih.us/img219/9074/streckedj7.jpg


schade hab mal wieder viel zu wenig fotos gemacht aber teilweise war es glaube ich auch ganz gut den fotoapparat zu hause zu lassen abens hatten wir fast immer eine ordendliche brandung und ob es dem apparat so gut tut immer der feuchtigkeit ausgesetzt zu sein ich weis nich |uhoh:. naja nächstes jahr ist mein schwiegervater mit dabei und dann wird es bilder in hülle und fülle geben .er ist zum glück fanatischer fotograf 

morgen oder so folgen dann noch ein paar nette bilder von der fantastischen natur fünens.
bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feine Pic's und herrliche Fischlies!!!

Digges P !:m

Bis morgen Hase


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mensch sag doch nich immer hase |rotwerden was soll meine frau denken :q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hübsche Bilder 
Dickes Petri @Andy #6 
#neid/ein# schöne Platten #neid/aus# |rotwerden 

Ich will morgen mal im HH Hafen angreifen, vlt.....wenn ich Würmer krieg :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hübsche Bilder
> Dickes Petri @Andy #6
> #neid/ein# schöne Platten #neid/aus# |rotwerden
> 
> Ich will morgen mal im HH Hafen angreifen, vlt.....*wenn ich Würmer krieg* :vik:




*Mann Alter, bloß net!!! Is ja eklisch!!!*:v


Mein Hund hatte mal welche und hat von dem Zeug, was er vom Tierarzt bekommen hat, drei Tage lang gekotzt!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mensch sag doch nich immer hase |rotwerden was soll meine frau denken :q
> 
> greez
> andy




Och, Andy San!!!!! *Hase!!!* 



Dein Frauchen müßte doch eigentlich auch wissen, dass es wahre Liebe nur unter Männern gibt, oder????

In diesem Sinne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ouououou|bigeyes|uhoh:

:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu mal ein paar nette bildchen von fünen #6

leuchtturm knudshoved unter nordischer sonne
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/153/leuchtturmknudshovedtb9.jpg


die baelt brücke von knudshoved aus gesehen
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/4697/diebaeltbrckevonknudshoen9.jpg


baelt brücke von nyborg strand
http://img339.*ih.us/img339/3081/baeltbrckeyj5.jpg


hochwasser nyborg strand bei unserem ferienhaus
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/4570/flutnyborgsk8.jpg


von insel fynshoved der weg zum festland 
http://img208.*ih.us/img208/1095/vonfynshovedzumfestlandgx9.jpg

Fynshoved tierische idylle
http://img125.*ih.us/img125/7564/tierischeidyllefynshoveva0.jpg


fynshoved ein blick über die insel von nord nach süd
http://img256.*ih.us/img256/5654/vonnordnachsdfynshovedxy5.jpg


die steilküste von fynshoved
http://img126.*ih.us/img126/4786/steilkstefynshovedwv3.jpg


ordendliche brandung fynshoved
http://img254.*ih.us/img254/8616/brandungfynshovedju3.jpg



stürmische see fynshoved
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/1844/strmischeseefynshovedgi3.jpg


unsere rücktour die kleine baelt brücke die verbindung vom dänischen festland zur insel fünen
http://img124.*ih.us/img124/9648/middelbrckecj4.jpg


und zu letzt noch ein schnappschuß von der kleinen baelt brücke
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/1008/middelfartot9.jpg


BIDDESCHÖN :m

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

waten hier los seid ihr alle schon im winterschlaf ;+

chris wie sahs gestern im hafen aus null oder wat?
ich war heute früh los auf hecht war auch ne null aber morgen in der früh gehts weiter vlt haben die burschen dann mehr lust auf gummi.

grezz
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Dinger Andy :m

Ich war heute auch mal wieder los, gab 2 lüdde MeFos. Eine zurück, eine mit (42cm)...auf Fliege 

Ist eigentlich schon ein NAchfolger für mich für die Nana Tour gefunden? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirk 
wat macht die arbeit 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso ich vergaß gestern hechtfischen wieder ne nullnummer .eine hecht ,biß auf sicht. super geile aktion wie er aus dem nichts auftauchte schüttelte sich drei mal und weg war er |bigeyes naja dann eben beim nächsten mal.#6
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Leude!!!

@Andy, wie war die Hechtausbeute???|rolleyes
Hast endlich den Meter geknackt?:q

@Chris, haste ein paar Hafenbutts erwischt?


Fragen über Fragen vom im Moment leider nicht an's Wasser kommenden Dirk#d:c#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

halllllooooo dirk
 ließ mal ein post über dir |rolleyes nee der hecht war c.a 80 und wollte nich zu mir #d komisch wat issen mitten chris kommt der aussem hafen garnich wieder. #c
oder wo iss er verschollen |kopfkrat

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer weiß, wo der sich schon wieder rumtreibt...#c

Vielleicht isser auch nach Dänemark, Platten jagen!?!|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das wär ein eindeutiger regelverstoß ohne bescheid zu sagen |krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was sagt ihr dazu übrigens die 3 meter iss ne top meforute obersensibel und ultraleicht.hab sie beide heute in der hand gehabt und hab mich für die 2,70 entschieden optimale gufi rute
greez
andy

http://cgi.ebay.de/BERKLEY-SERIES-O...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu übrigens die 3 meter iss ne top meforute obersensibel und ultraleicht.hab sie beide heute in der hand gehabt und hab mich für die 2,70 entschieden optimale gufi rute
> greez
> andy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BERKLEY-SERIES-O...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Yo, ist ne ganz schöne Rute! Der geteilte Griff gefällt!

Was allerdings nicht so mein Ding ist, dieser eklige, schleimige Duplon Griff! Das würd ich mir umbauen lassen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kork iss zu schwer damit versauste die komplette rute 

so schleimig iss das doch gar nich und ausserdem nörgelste ja sonst wenns schleimig iss ja auch nich:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kork iss zu schwer damit versauste die komplette rute
> 
> so schleimig iss das doch gar nich und ausserdem nörgelste ja sonst wenns schleimig iss ja auch nich:q




Ach Quatsch! Kork ist auch nicht viel schwerer!!!:q
Bin da fanatisch und hab lieber bissle mehr Gewicht zu schleppen...|rolleyes

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Sachen, wo ich's schleimig liebe!

Und da gehört so'n Duplon Scheixx nicht zu...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

welches iss die zweite die erste weiß ich das muß fisch sein :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Maus!:k

Was machen die Öhrchen????


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> welches iss die zweite die erste weiß ich das muß fisch sein :q:q:q



|sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |sagnix



|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers 
da isser wieder 

morgen gibts Bericht, muß nu  |schlaf: die Brandung hat mich geschafft |gaehn:

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
wollt mal kurz loswerden was mir wiederfahren ist..
Am Freitag hatte ich mich kurzfristig dafür entschlossen, eine Attacke auf Elbbutt zu starten. War ein netter Abend mit Feuerwerk, vielen Fragen usw. aber leider war außer einem fetten Biß, der nach kurzem Drill ausstieg....nichts #c

Gestern bin ich gleich morgens, nachdem ich Wattis geholt hatte, nach Pelzerhacken gefahren, war schön bedeckt und gut auflandiger Wind, aber ohne lange ausschweife... wieder nichts :r außer ein paar zupplern, davon einen schönen Ausgrechnet wo ich gerade die Hose auf hatte   

 als ich fertig war wars auch schon wieder vorbei   



tja, nu bin ich am überlegen morgen nochmal Brandung oder lieber Kutter |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
na toll Kutter, aber welcher Forelle..Bernhardt fährt nicht; Laboe? äh nö 

helft mir mal


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Also ich würd ne Münze werfen!!!

Entweder Langeland oder Karo...:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Nee, Stopp!!!

*Wenn ich da oben wohnen würde, dann wär ich ja immer in Dänemark zum Fischen...:q:q:q

Fynshav ist doch nur bummelig 180 Km von dir!:g

Nimm mit Morten Kontakt auf und fahr morgen dahin!!!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Also ich würd ne Münze werfen!!!
> 
> Entweder Langeland #d oder Karo...:q:q:q


 
LL da fahr ich nicht mehr mit.... :q Heiligenhafen ist ne überlegung wert, ist da Mi auch Rentnertag? weißt Du das? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Nee, Stopp!!!*
> 
> Wenn ich da oben wohnen würde, dann wär ich ja immer in Dänemark zum Fischen...:q:q:q
> 
> ...


 

Meinst Du das klappt noch?


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fynshav 184km
Holy 122km ....damich nochmal, das ist doch kein Unterschied


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Meinst Du das klappt noch?




Ruf den doch einfach mal an!!!

Der spricht sehr gut Deutsch und wennst dem sagst, dass du bei der Truppe bist, die im Dezember auch noch mal kommt, hat der bestimmt ein Plätzchen für dich frei...

Ist ja in der Woche, da fahren bestimmt nicht sooo viele mit!


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Fynshav 184km
> Holy 122km ....damich nochmal, das ist doch kein Unterschied



Eben!!!

Nur Fynshav lohnt sich definitiv mehr...#6:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Eben!!!
> 
> Nur Fynshav lohnt sich definitiv mehr...#6:q:q:q


 
ich kann da keinen Erreichen :r


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast auch auf'm Handy probiert???

Wenn nicht, wart mal ab bis um 17 Uhr, dann ist er garantiert zu Haus...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hast auch auf'm Handy probiert???
> 
> Wenn nicht, wart mal ab bis um 17 Uhr, dann ist er garantiert zu Haus...:q


 

jepp, beide Nr. aber keiner da :g:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann!

Ich würd soooooooooooooooooooooooooo gern mitkommen!!!:q

Könnt auch grad mal bissel Gummi's übern Ostseegrund zupfen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann!
> 
> Ich würd soooooooooooooooooooooooooo gern mitkommen!!!:q
> 
> Könnt auch grad mal bissel Gummi's übern Ostseegrund zupfen...


 
Gibts den keine Anlage hier in der Nähe, die in Betrieb zu nehmen ist


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Gibts den keine Anlage hier in der Nähe, die in Betrieb zu nehmen ist




Leider nicht...

Könnte nach Peking fahren! Hab aber abgelehnt.
Da sind zu viele Chinesen und zu wenig Dorsche!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Anfang/Mitte Februar kann ich nach Dubai, um ne Anlage mit aufzubauen und anschließend in Betrieb zu nehmen...:q
Eventuell kann ich Liz mitnehmen!
Müßte nur den Flug extra für sie zahlen.
:vik:
Mal schauen, ob wir die Kinder bei den Großeltern deponiert kriegen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Leider nicht...
> 
> Könnte nach Peking fahren! Hab aber abgelehnt.
> Da sind zu viele Chinesen und zu wenig Dorsche!!!:q


 
das kann ich verstehen :m 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Anfang/Mitte Februar kann ich nach Dubai, um ne Anlage mit aufzubauen und anschließend in Betrieb zu nehmen...:q
> Eventuell kann ich Liz mitnehmen!
> Müßte nur den Flug extra für sie zahlen.
> :vik:
> Mal schauen, ob wir die Kinder bei den Großeltern deponiert kriegen...


 
Das ist doch ein Knaller #6 aber außer Sandfischen ist da auch nichts zu holen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> das kann ich verstehen :m
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist doch ein Knaller #6 aber außer Sandfischen ist da auch nichts zu holen :q



Auf Thun muß man da wohl ganz gut fischen können...:q

Nur horrormäßig teuer!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:

Aber ich glaub, zum fischen kommen wir da eh net!:k


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..aber Thun lohnt den Preis, so ein Gerät am Band  

 :l


----------



## Macker (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin also wir Fahren morgen mit der Blauort.
Der hatte gestern 12 Buchungen wir waren Am So. mit der Nordland los,da war nicht so viel Fisch.
Deswegen jetzt mal mit Wattwurm#6.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok überredet :g
morgen Blauort #6 

kein Bock so weit zu fahren, außerdem erreich ich in DK keinen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann ist ja alles geritzt!!!#6

Wünsch dir nen schönen Tag und ein paar stramme Drills...:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy

den Blank der Series One kannste sehr gut mit Kork bauen 

Meine Fenwick IF II hat denselben Blank wie die Series One und ist mit Korkgriff...
Gibt z.Z. nix besseres finde ich :l

Morgen Blauort?
Viel Glück #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
so da bin ich wieder 

so gut gewesen heute, das ich morgen gleich nochmal los gehe :vik:

naja, ich will gleich in die Falle |schlaf: und morgen dann nochmal, Bericht + Fotos gibbet auch morgen...#g hab als erstes mal ne hübsche Platte auf Naturköder gefangen :vik: 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ chris 

watten los die ganze welt wartet auf pic's und bericht |uhoh:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nagut denn mal los....[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ganz klar war ich muß nochmal los, nachdem am Freitag im HH-Hafen und am Montag beim Brandungsangeln, so ziemlich garnichts passiert war, aber noch ca 50Wattis in der Box lagen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Am Dienstag überkam es mich dann plötzlich....*Du musst Kuttern*.....erst hab ich probiert auf Als eine Ausfahrt zu organisieren, aber da war keiner zu erreichen, die Nummern der dänischen Kutter(Kutterliste) sind fast alle nicht mehr aktiv, hab dann Morten erreicht, der war aber auf ner Schulung...ok, also Laboe.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auf der Blauort hab ich mir dann einen Platz reserviert, leider waren Heck und Bug voll, also Backbord ganz vorne.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Also am Mi morgen losgedüst, auf dem Parkplatz in Laboe 2 Autos um 0630 |bigeyes ok also heute nicht so viel los. Fertig gemacht und rauf auf die Blauort...[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Als ich “Moin, bist also doch noch gekommen“ hörte, wusste ich das kann nur Boardie Macker sein, der mit einem Kollegen zusammen im Heck gebucht hatte.[/FONT]

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/4156/msblauort21221107008lz3.jpg

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Denn ma los, noch schnell ein Naturköder Vorfach gekauft, Ruten montiert, Sachen verstaut und ab.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]An Bord 16 Mann,nachdem 3 Mann wg. Überbuchung im Heck, die Rückfahrt(450km) angetreten hatten #d. Morgens eher durchwachsenes Wetter mit ordentlich Wind und Wolken,zwischendurch immer wieder mal Sonne, dazu anständig Drift #6[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In der ersten Drift dann gleich Zuppeln an der Naturköder Rute.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach einem zappeligen Drill kam diese legger 42er Platte an Bord :vik:[/FONT]
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/1105/msblauort21221107005cc5.jpg

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das war bis mittags auch das einzige was sich ans Band verirrte, danach gings dann langsam aber stetig besser, auf Naturköder ging nichts mehr, dafür fingen die Leute um mich herum bestens mit 2 Beifängern und Pilker, also GuFi weg und Tannenbaum ran, und Rumms gleich beim ablassen Biss und so kamen dann noch 7 schöne Leos bis zum Abhupen in den Eimer. [/FONT]

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/5481/msblauort21221107002yt8.jpg

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zu erwähnen wären noch die 5 Mann aus Leipzig die im Bug standen und massiv Großdorsch gefangen haben. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nachher waren 120 Fische bei 16 Anglern rausgekommen. Der größte Fisch war 83cm und hatte 5,7 Kg, hoch waren 15 Leos. [/FONT]

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/7444/msblauort21221107001da3.jpg

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach dem Anlegen hab ich bei Egbert noch schnell die Fahrt für Do reserviert, wieder vorne links. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Am Do wieder los, gleiches Spiel auf der Autobahn, da ich erst um 0500 los gefahren bin, ist schon ordentlich was los auf der Bahn.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]An Bord das gleiche Bild wie Gestern, fast alle wieder da, aber auch noch ein paar mehr.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Natürlich erstmal das gleiche Gebiet wie Gestern Angesteuert, leider nichts mehr da. Was der Stimmung an Bord natürlich nicht gerade zugute kam. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]dann immer weiter raus, ab und an kamen schöne Dorsche hoch, leider bevorzugt im Bug und obwohl ich da direkt neben stand und ca. gleich weit geworfen habe, ist bei mir leider erstmal nichts passiert.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nebenbei hab ich immer die Naturköder Rute raus gehängt und plötzlich war da ein deutliches Gezappel. Nach einem hübschen Drill kam ein schöner Platter 42er Freund zum Vorschein.[/FONT]


http://img444.*ih.us/img444/6056/msblauort21221107011wx4.jpg

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Danach nur noch mit Naturköder „aktiv“ gefischt, diese Stelle war eine Bank, erst die Platte, danach ein schöner Dorsch, dann noch ne schöne 38er Platte und zwischendurch Wittling, ok ich hatte einen und je einer kommt von den Nachbarn links und rechts.Das ganze in 20Min 

[/FONT]

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/8165/msblauort21221107012fq6.jpg

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nachdem wir am Mittwoch noch 15Min in der Förde dümmpeln mussten, weil noch soviel Fisch zu Filetieren war. Wurde am Am Do schon ein bißchen früher abgehupt und so waren wir um 16uhr zurück in Laboe, naja für einen Tag fast ohne Drift kamen immerhin ein paar schöne Fische an Bord, leider standen sie nur sehr verstreut.[/FONT]

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/2738/msblauort21221107007fj4.jpg

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/692/msblauort21221107010cb3.jpg

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Danke nochmal an die Crew der Blauort. Im nächsten Jahr geht’s weiter.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chris[/FONT]


----------



## Macker (23. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Das waren wirklich 2 Schöne Touren am ersten tag gut Fisch und am 2ten tag bestes Wetter leider ohne Wind.
Die Jungs die wech gefahren sind hatten schon Plätze auf dem Heck aber die wollten Unbedingt die Spitze vom Heck.
Wenn sie gefragt hätten wäre da sicher was zumachen gewesen,denn die Plätze da oben sind alle gut.#c
Gruß Jörg
@ Chris Schreibe mir nochmal die Größe der Gufis damit die dann auch auf die Köpfe Passen.
Wer weiß wenn es mal passt lerne Ich ja noch den rest vom MFT kennen wenn Ihr alle so in dem Level von Chris seit habt ihr ne Tolle Truppe beisammen


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Chris! Tolle zwei Touren hattest da!!!#6

Freut mich, dass so schöne Fische hochgekommen sind...

@Macker,
klar haben wir alle das gleiche Format.:vik:
Sonst könnten wir doch gar nicht so gut miteinander!:q

Und sind vor allem immer froh Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen...

Dann müssen wir wohl nächstes Jahr mal mim Team die Blauort entern!
Jetzt schon "Freu".|jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin leutz
endlich feierabend :vik::vik::vik: und we :vik::vik::vik:

damit es nicht langweilig wird gehts auf zum zander jagen und sonntag will ich endlich meinen ü 100 hecht sonst werd ich irrre :q:q:q

@ chris was soll ich sagen prima #6 es geht aufwärts #6
super fische schöner bericht 

@ macker 28 -30 12 fynshav nana tour und kleinboot und brandung. 2 tage vom feinsten zum jahresabschluß  wenn du interesse hast schick ich dir mal alles per pn dann wirste die ganzen irren kennenlernen |bigeyes|uhoh::q

greez
andy

ps: ich weis es sind 3 tage |rolleyes aber der dritte tag iss zum auspennen und heimreise  nur mal im vorraus für die schlaumeier :q:q


----------



## Macker (23. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
@andy0209 an dem Termin geht das bei mir nicht.
Ich habe aber schon mit Chris gesprochen mit meiner Freizeit ist das immer sone sache, da Ich viel am we arbeite.
Nächstes Jahr wird das schon mal Klappen.
Entweder mit ner Kuttertour oder ne Spontane Kleinboot Geschichte.
Aber wegen der Nana werde Ich euch nächste Woche Löcher in den Bauch Fragen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
alles gut? bin gerade wieder ausm Koma erwacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hier ist das über Nacht Sau kalt geworden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich könnt kotzen, nu muß ich tatsächlich auch noch Winterreifen raufmachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich könnt schon wieder ...

@andy
...bist erfolgreich gewesen? oder hat der 1meter+ Hecht sich nicht blicken lassen?

@macker 
auf die Jigköpfe kommen Kopyto Größe 4 oder 5 (10, 12,5cm)
Jigköpfe sind bestellt #6

@all
Falls noch jemand Jigköpfe braucht, ich hab da gerade ne Großbestellung am laufen Hakengröße 6/0, 40/50/60/70/84gr Rest per PN


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja war mal wieder ne nullnummer |uhoh: aber aufgeben iss nich drinn:q

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja ja war mal wieder ne nullnummer |uhoh: aber aufgeben iss nich drinn:q
> 
> greez
> andy




Hey Andy San!
Das wird schon klappen...
Räubersaison ist ja noch in vollem Gange.

Ich will mal gucken, ob ich meine Fahrerin und geliebte Ehefrau:k dazu bekomme, mit mir am Sonntag ein paar Stündchen auf Räuber zu angeln!


----------



## Liz261280 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heyhey, was heißt hier... dazu bekomme...!!!!????
Solang unser Babysitter mitspielt, fahren wir sofort los, Schätzelein :k!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Heyhey, was heißt hier... dazu bekomme...!!!!????
> Solang unser Babysitter mitspielt, fahren wir sofort los, Schätzelein :k!!!




Dann wär das ja geregelt!!!:vik:

Bei den Babysittern haben wir nämlich einen gut, vom letzten WE...:q

**Freu**|jump:

|director:Sonntag geht's zum Hechten! Sonntag geht's zum Hechten!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau so schnell werf ich nich die rute ins schilf.
dieses we wird das wohl nichts werden halle aufräumen und boot weiterbau vorbereiten. und ganz nebenbei noch schnell ne fehlersuche am notstrom agregat|bigeyes hab mir letzte woche ne 20 ps'er von honda gekauft hat mal schlappe 15 kwh will ein wenig schlecht anspringen naja was will man bei einem gebrauchten agregat für nen appel und ein ei verlangen.werds schon zum tuckern bringen|rolleyes denk mal der vergaser wird verharzt sein .stand ja schließlich schon ein paar monate ungebraucht rum.also vergaser  ab in ultraschall und fertich iss. vlt noch oelfilter wechseln und neu oel und dann sollte es laufen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers
ich wollte mir nur den 6.000 Eintrag im MFT-Thread sichern 

Bin gerade am überlegen wann ich nächste Woche nach Laboe fahre  

@Dirk&Liz
na das ging doch schneller als gedacht wieder ans Wasser wa? denn man ran an den Hecht #6 #a

Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man muß nur aussprechen was man denkt... :q... schon gehts in Erfüllung...
Wenn das ja heut abend beim LOTTO auch so funktionieren würde... |kopfkrat

Grüße an alle |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Leut!

Ja, schei_s die Wand an! Jetzt ham wir schon 6000 Dinger drin...:vik:

Wahnsinn, was hier so alles geschnackt wird!!!:q

Aber so isses nu mal im Team. Da gibbet immer was zu sagen!!!


----------



## Macker (28. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin

Wie ist es Eigentlich auf der Nana bekomme Ich da Kaffee?
Gibt es da Brötchen?
Wenn Ich alles selbst mitbringen soll ,ist da am Hafen ne Bäckerei oder so?
Ich weiß das sind ne menge Fragen aber Ich will da nicht alles hinschleppen wenn der Skipper es da auch verkauft.

Gruß Jörg
@ Chris hast du dich schon Schlau gemacht wer nächste Woche in Laboe Rausfährt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin macker

wat willste bier auf der nana kein thema hat morten an board und kostet nur nen euro :vik:

nee nu mal ernsthaft essen mußte mitbringen und kaffee da muß ich jetzt passen würde ich aber vorsichtshalber auch mitnehmen oder wie gesagt auf bier ausweichen:q morten fährt den kahn alleine kein smutie on board, wegen des gaffens oder so brauchste dir aber trotzdem keine gedanken machen da iss morten schnell und immer gewehr bei fuß.

greez
andy


----------



## Macker (28. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
Aber ein hab Ich noch Wattis mitbringen oder gibbet welche vor ort?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wie ich ihn letztes mal verstanden habe besorgt er welche wenn nachfrage besteht.
frag ihn aber vorsichtshalber wenn du einen platz bei ihm buchst.
oder kommst du jetzt doch mit uns mit ?
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
so ein Ärger aber auch, hab gerade mit Bernd von der Blauort gesprochen, nächste Woche fährt bis auf Fr,Sa,So kein Kutter in Laboe raus  ich glaub ich :v

Ich will nächsten Mittwoch nochmal los, mal sehen vlt. wirds ja diesmal was mit Morten #6
oder sonst in Heikendorf 

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> so ein Ärger aber auch, hab gerade mit Bernd von der Blauort gesprochen, nächste Woche fährt bis auf Fr,Sa,So kein Kutter in Laboe raus  ich glaub ich :v
> 
> Ich will nächsten Mittwoch nochmal los, mal sehen vlt. wirds ja diesmal was mit Morten #6
> ...



Was is los? Haben die in Laboe schon wieder Sturmwarnung, oder wieso fährt keiner raus???

Aber Heikendorf oder Morten geht bestimmt auch ab!:q:m

@Andy San!

Alder, bitte sach mal genau durch, wer jetzt alles mitkommt nach Dänemark und wieviel es für jeden kostet...

Ein Freund würd nämlich gern noch mitkommen.
Hat gestern nachgefragt und wär definitiv dabei, wenn geht!


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
keine Ahnung, wird übers WE zwar stürmig, aber nächste Woche solls wieder ruhiger sein, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt auch das keiner rausfährt |bigeyes
Hab jetzt für Do in Heikendorf gebucht #6
Chris


----------



## Macker (29. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy Ne an eurem Termin kann Ich leider nicht sind mit ei paar Arbeitskollegen im Februar auf der Nana.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob Andreas seinen neuen Kahn schon hat?

Haste da was gesehen/gehört als du in Laboe warst Chris?

Kuttern ist mir im Moment zu teuer, von Land aus geht im Moment auch genug :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nana tour 

hier die mal die liste 

liz   damen zuerst 
dirk
michi
chris
jens
jörg
knurri
klausi2000
arni 
bernd
icke


greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand ob Andreas seinen neuen Kahn schon hat?
> 
> Haste da was gesehen/gehört als du in Laboe warst Chris?


 
Moin Fynn
Ich weiß nur das Andreas nach wie vor die Langeland fährt  von dem neuen Kahn war in Laboe noch nichts zu sehen


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. November 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das ist ja was :q

Falls es jemanden interessiert, MeFo läuft im Moment echt gut #6 
Vorallem mit der Fliege :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
...habt ihr alle im Lotto gewonnen und seid schon aufm Weg in die Karibik  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...jemand los gewesen oder gießt es bei euch auch ununterbrochen


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo heute unterwegs gwesen, aber nüscht 

Naja, aber sobald der Wind wieder weniger wird und die Temperaturen hoffentlich wieder nen Stück steigen gibts hoffentlich die ersten Überspringer in höherer Stückzahl #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> ...habt ihr alle im Lotto gewonnen und seid schon aufm Weg in die Karibik
> 
> 
> ...



nööööö aber wir bereiten uns drauf vor 



greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habs gerade gesehen 43 milionen |bigeyes|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Leud!!!

Yo, 43 Mille, das wär was...:g|supergri

Uahhh, bei dem Wetter hier könnt mer grad in Winterstarre fallen!:c#q|schlafen

Arbeiten fällt gaaaanz schön schwer!
Selbst der Recher hat länger gebraucht um hochzufahren heut morgen.|bigeyes

Wenn ich am Mittwoch gewinne, dann steh ich nie mehr früh auf!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ich war heute mal kurz an der Elbe, hab nen legger Butt mit nach Hause genohmen :vik:
Bild gibts morgen #6 bei dem Shize Wetter wars leider nicht so spaßig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 aber Hauptsache Köder baden  dat waren so lecker Wattis, da hät ich selber gerne mal son büschen geknabbert   

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> ich war heute mal kurz an der Elbe, hab nen legger Butt mit nach Hause genohmen :vik: *Was'n das???*|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Bild gibts morgen #6 bei dem Shize Wetter wars leider nicht so spaßig
> 
> ...



Und dann will der noch an Wattwürmern rumknabbern!|bigeyes:v

|director:Aaaahhh

*Altes Säuferkel!!!




Aber Petri zum Butt!!!#6:q#6
*


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

@Dirk 
ich wollt nur mal gucken, ob ihr auch schön aufmerksam mitleßt  

Bei dem Wetter Gestern hab ich die Kamera lieber im Auto gelassen.

Erst sah es noch so aus....
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/5015/elbe031207002et5.jpg

...dann zog es von Hamburg her zu...
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1732/elbe031207003zq4.jpg

...und in einer Regenpause dann diese Platte Überaschung :vik: gute 40cm, schön fleischig, aber auch komisch Schlank der Kamerad #6 http://img129.*ih.us/img129/1050/elbe031207001km8.jpg

ansonsten hatte ich noch ein paar Bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte und am Ende einen schönen Hänger, der nach erbittertem Kampf, dann zum Glück doch noch nachgab 
Das Wetter war sich wohl selbst nicht so einig erst Sonne, dann Hagel, wieder Sonne, dann Nieselregen usw. :v aber lauschige 8-10grad Luft


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein petri denn mal vom tiefsten festland.#6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen...
:vik: morgen gehts nochmal zu Bernhard auf die Forelle :vik:
ich freu mich so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers, hier ist das gute neue Stück!!! :vik:



http://img401.*ih.us/img401/3750/floater010kompriyx7.th.jpg

http://img456.*ih.us/img456/7182/floater008komprika4.th.jpg

*:k Danke *Schatz, ich liebe dich!!! :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Männers, hier ist das gute neue Stück!!! :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na ja, ob der wirklich was taugt, wirst du am 28zistgsten feststellen...|rolleyes
Aber macht ja echt nen guten Eindruck!!!


----------



## Liz261280 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, ob der wirklich was taugt, wirst du am 28zistgsten feststellen...|rolleyes
> Aber macht ja echt nen guten Eindruck!!!




Na wenn es so warm bleibt dann brauch ich den gar nicht....#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eben grad hat der Postbote noch was Feines gebracht...:q:q:q

Das bekommst du aber erst am 26ten!!!#h|rolleyes:q


----------



## Liz261280 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja hier auch #d
Ich glaube mit der Überraschung ist es jetzt vorbei..... #q


----------



## Macker (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat is Chris Ostsee leer oder hast mir noch'n paar fürn 4 Januar 
Dringelassen?#h
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, Chris!!!#h

Wie war die Ausbeute?|rolleyes

Hast'n paar ordentliche Merline verhaftet???


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
Alles bestens   Bericht morgen #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaube chris motiert zum dorschjäger|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Männers, hier ist das gute neue Stück!!! :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



feiner anzug bei mir iss auch wieder einer fällig bei baleno machtman nichts falsch.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich glaube chris motiert zum dorschjäger|bigeyes


 
:vik: so isses :vik:    Tagessieger #6

..aber ich geh jetzt pennen, also Bericht erst morgen 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
hier der Bericht von Gestern, habs mir mal einfach gemacht.... 

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.12.07
*Kutter:* MS Forelle
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heikendorf / Kieler Außenförde 

*Wind:* SW 4-5
*Himmel:* bedeckt,9 Grad Luft
*Drift:* optimal
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 4-9 meter

*GuFi-farbe:* Motoroil-Glitter #6
*Jigkopf:* 80g Rundkopf 
*Montage:* 1 Rute GuFi, 1 Rute Naturköder

*Wer:* 16 Mann 
*Fänge:* ich hatte 5 Dorsche (70/65/65/60/50) und damit Tagessieger :vik: Insgesamt kamen ca. 30 Leos an Bord 
*Sonstiges:* Schöne Drift, leider standen die Dorsche sehr verstreut, haben aber anständige Größen, kaum Kleinfisch, längster Dorsch hatte 75cm
Alles in allem 'ne geniale Tour Wetter genial,Drift genial,Stimmung genial #6#6#6

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/5829/msforelle061207002ir7.jpg
http://img256.*ih.us/img256/2938/msforelle061207005wc8.jpg
http://img214.*ih.us/img214/5435/msforelle061207007xe8.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri chris#6

@ dirk ich glaube der übt heimlich damit er uns auf der nana zeigen kann wo der frosch die locken hat |supergri

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Dorschjäger-Chris!

Schönes Ding!!!#6 
Bist wohl langsam auch überzeugt von den Gummi's, wa?

Gute Fischlies hast gefangen, digges *P*!!!:vik:

Da habt ihr ja ganz schön flach gefischt, wenn du schreibst 4-9m. |bigeyes
Mal schaun, ob der Dorsch Ende des Monats auch noch so flach steht!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mal schaun, ob der Dorsch Ende des Monats auch noch so flach steht!



egal wie tief wir kriegen sie alle :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> petri chris#6
> 
> @ dirk ich glaube der übt heimlich damit er uns auf der nana zeigen kann wo der frosch die locken hat |supergri
> 
> ...



Moinsen Andy!!!
Erst am Abend, im Hafen, werden die Toten gezählt!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy!!!
> Erst am Abend, im Hafen, werden die Toten gezählt!!!:vik:




:q:q:q       |good:      :q:q:q​


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> egal wie tief wir kriegen sie alle :vik:
> 
> greez
> andy




|muahah:|stolz:|muahah:

Das wird schon fein werden!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was meinste bekommen wir noch winter bis dahin oder wird es so bleiben


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast mal paar Boot Pics gemacht, mein Jung???

Will doch mal was von deinen Fortschritten sehen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sobald das heck fertig ist wird grundiert dann kommen die bilder aus alt mach neu |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sobald das heck fertig ist wird grundiert dann kommen die bilder aus alt mach neu |rolleyes



Feinstens!!!#6

Bin mal gespannt, wie weit du diesen Winter kommst...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fertig wird er #6ich muß  hab mich schon viel zu lange dran aufgehalten.heute wird der spiegel eingepasst und dann wird verstärkt. dann am aussenrumpf noch ein paar kleine spachtelarbeiten (unebenheiten beseitigen und farbe drauf . dann gehhts ans innenboot da ist zum glück nicht mehr so doll.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich liebäugel auch mit nem Bootsführerschein!:q

Sobald es bei uns zu Haus etwas ruhiger geworden ist, also die ganze Umbauerei fertig ist, dann geht's los...:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab den plan mit dem führerschein gestrichen .wenn ich fahren will gehts ab nach dänemark . und hier ,wenns mich mal überkommt hänge ich mir eben 5 ps drann


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich hab den plan mit dem führerschein gestrichen .wenn ich fahren will gehts ab nach dänemark . und hier ,wenns mich mal überkommt hänge ich mir eben 5 ps drann



Du brauchst mittlerweile auch in Dänemark nen Schein!!!

Weiß nur wohl kaum einer...

Wenn du dann kontrolliert wirst, dann guckst so: |bigeyes|uhoh:|bigeyes

Und zahlst danach brav deine Strafe!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer hat dir das denn erzählt iss mir ja ganz neu dann würdest du auch keine boote gemietet bekommen. na ich google mal falls ich doch nicht auf dem rechten stand bin.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier mal ganz frisch update vom 07.dez 2007

genau das was ich auch wusste

*Dänemark*
*Führerschein*: nur vorgeschrieben für Boote über 20 t Wasserverdrängung;
*Bootsdokument*:  alle  deutschen Bootsdokumente werden anerkannt; 
*Bootshaftpflicht*: nicht  vorgeschrieben;
*Sonstiges*: Besondere Zollvorschriften beachten! Rettungswestenpflicht für alle Personen an Bord; Jetskiverbot auf Binnengewässern und in Naturschutzgebieten.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer hat dir das denn erzählt iss mir ja ganz neu dann würdest du auch keine boote gemietet bekommen. na ich google mal falls ich doch nicht auf dem rechten stand bin.



Das wird wohl auch bald so kommen, dass du da ohne Lappen nix mehr ausgeliehen bekommst, was mehr als 5 PS hat...#d

Selbst in Norwegen isses doch in der Diskussion!|bigeyes

Und eigentlich nicht zu Unrecht. Wenn man manchmal hört, was so für unglaubliche Dinger gemacht werden...#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sportboot unfälle belaufen sich auf 3% das ist nichts im gegensatz zu dem rest was so passiert . ich denke mal da wird erstmal alles im grünen bereich bleiben


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hier mal ganz frisch update vom 07.dez 2007
> 
> genau das was ich auch wusste
> 
> ...




Dann soll's wohl nächstes Jahr eingeführt werden...

Irgendwas wird da dran sein. Hat unser Seniorchef erzählt!
Der ist doch so'n extremer Seebär...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ich hab davon noch nichts gehört und im netz steht auch nichts .also erstmal nich nervös werden .dann hätte mir der bootsverleiher in hals auch schon irgendwelche infos gesteckt. frag ihn mal wo er das her hat.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sportboot unfälle belaufen sich auf 3% das ist nichts im gegensatz zu dem rest was so passiert . ich denke mal da wird erstmal alles im grünen bereich bleiben




Wär natürlich schön!:q

Trotzdem werd ich den Lappen machen, einfach um mich mit der Bootfahrerei auszukennen...

Hab davon nämlich soviel Ahnung, wie'n Elefant vom Gitarre spielen!!!|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab mir einfach sportboot lehrbücher gekauft um grundwissen zu erlangen was ich so auf dem wasser brauche und das sollte reichen mehr lernst du beim kurs auch nicht. alles andere liegt immer im risikobewußtsein . ich will nicht da draußen bleiben daher verhalte ich mich auch dementsprechend.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab mir einfach sportboot lehrbücher gekauft um grundwissen zu erlangen was ich so auf dem wasser brauche und das sollte reichen mehr lernst du beim kurs auch nicht. alles andere liegt immer im risikobewußtsein . ich will nicht da draußen bleiben daher verhalte ich mich auch dementsprechend.




|good:

Klar, immer niedrigstes Risiko!!!
Und Bücher werd ich mir auch besorgen, aber trotzdem ist mir Brief und Siegel lieber... 
Mehr als 30PS werd ich mir aber auch nit holen. Doch damit will ich dann auch mal über unsere Ostsee tuckern dürfen!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> 
> Mehr als 30PS werd ich mir aber auch nit holen.



|muahah: glaub ich dir nich #d vieviel ps hat dein autooo 

greez
andy :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so jetzt frühstück und dann ab inne werft 

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: glaub ich dir nich #d vieviel ps hat dein autooo
> 
> greez
> andy :q





|sagnix


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so jetzt frühstück und dann ab inne werft
> 
> greez
> andy




Na, dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß...:q

Werd mir auch mal nen Kaffee kochen und in's Käsebrötchen beißen!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn'sen!#h

Hast schon Ferien, oder wat is los???


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Spricht wohl nit mehr mit jedem, unser Fynn...#d


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö...ich spreche nicht mehr mit euch 

Musste eben nochmal schnell für 2std in die Schule  Jetzt sitze ich hier, warte auf mein Essen und dann eghts bei strömendem Regen ab an die Küste #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, dann guten Hunger und anschließend nen strammen Überspringer!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd Ende Dezember auch endlich mal wieder in die Watbüx steigen und den Mefo's nachjagen...#6

Vielleicht hab ich ja das Glück und leg die Erste auf die Schuppen!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sollte sich bestimmt machen lassen 
Gibt z.Z. echt schwereres, als 'ne MeFo zu fangen..

In Verbindung mit der Nana Tour? Oder wolltest extra nochmal los?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sollte sich bestimmt machen lassen
> Gibt z.Z. echt schwereres, als 'ne MeFo zu fangen..
> 
> In Verbindung mit der Nana Tour? Oder wolltest extra nochmal los?




Jup, in Verbindung mit der NANA Tour...:q

Ist ja nur ein Tag, wo wir mit Morten raus fahren.
Wenn die andern dann Watwürmer baden, werd ich die Blinker fliegen lassen!:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann hol wat raus 

Für mich gehts jetzt los...Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Glück Fynn!

 Bin in ca 4 Wochen auch wieder bei Euch meine jährliche Ration Heringe fangen :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Außer nem Aussteiger bei mir und ner 43er bei meinem Kollegen nüscht 
Neben uns kam ein ganz netter Dorsch von ü80 raus :q


----------



## Plumsangler69 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Dorschjäger !!

Wer ist den kommendes WE in Heikendorf und Laboe ??? Wir sind 3 Tage dort.

Gruß plumsangler


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin plumsangler

na da warte mal bis der chris online ist der der iss bestimmt wieder auf der forelle.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Plumsangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschjäger !!
> 
> Wer ist den kommendes WE in Heikendorf und Laboe ??? Wir sind 3 Tage dort.
> 
> Gruß plumsangler


 
...von wann bis wann Fr-So, oder Sa-Mo, ich brauche mehr Informationen :q:q:q ne diese Woche wirds wohl nichts mit mir... und dann sinds außerdem nur noch 16tage und der Rest von Heute bis zur NANA Tour:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz
na alles gut?

...bei euch auch son ätz Wetter?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
hier der versprochene Überbeißer    

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/4391/mslangeland10120807008xy2.jpg
http://img503.*ih.us/img503/4391/mslangeland10120807008xy2.78f768b352.jpg
...mich wundern diese gierigen Dorsche immer wieder...was die runterkriegen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jan,
...und erfolgreich gewesen an der Elbe? Ich wollt ja auch vorbei schauen, aber das Wetter hat mich irgendwie auf die Couch genagelt    

Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,
sry, hab grad mal bissl am Anfang vom MFT gelesen 
jupp fast alles fit hier... Mir is seit gestern abend ein wenig zum :v

Wetter is besch.... wie immer! z Zt --> Schneeregen 
Und bei euch alles im Lot?

Lg Liz


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> sry, hab grad mal bissl am Anfang vom MFT gelesen
> jupp fast alles fit hier... Mir is seit gestern abend ein wenig zum :v
> 
> ...


 
...z.Zt. nur Regen...den aber aus allem richtungen  ansonsten ist alles chic :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, kaum liest man mal bissel in Stresströöts rum und denkt hier geht nix ab, schon schreiben se alle wild drauf los....:q#d:q

@ Chris,

ja, das war schon ein echter Killerdorsch!

Der war bestimmt mit für die Laichdorschausrottung verantwortlich!|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ja, das war schon ein echter Killerdorsch!
> 
> Der war bestimmt mit für die Laichdorschausrottung verantwortlich!|uhoh:


 
|sagnix :q:q:q


----------



## Plumsangler69 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin,

also wir sind am Freitag auf der Forelle, am Samstag auf der Blauort und Sonntag auf der Langeland im Heck. Hoffe das Wetter spielt ein wenig mit, Hauptsache raus und Pilker rein.

Gruß an alle ....:vik:


----------



## Plumsangler69 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

NANA ?? Von der habe ich hier mal gelesen. Fährt die nicht auch von Laboe raus ?? Wer hat denn da mal genaueres ? Will vielleicht bald mal mit der raus, wenn ich mal wieder Dorsch angeln darf.|krach:

Gruß plumsangler:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Plumsangler69 schrieb:


> NANA ?? Von der habe ich hier mal gelesen. Fährt die nicht auch von Laboe raus ?? Wer hat denn da mal genaueres ? Will vielleicht bald mal mit der raus, wenn ich mal wieder Dorsch angeln darf.|krach:
> 
> Gruß plumsangler:q




zum glück ist die nana ein dänischer kutter wo das angeln noch richtig spaß macht . hier haste mal einen link 
http://www.msnana.dk/

den solltest du dir wirklich mal antun iss einfach mal entspannend max 12 personen hast platz ohne ende und einen super skipper der weis was er tut und dazu noch ahnung hat|rolleyes und nich nur langsam rauskuttert um sprit zu sparen oder seinen arbeitstag rum zu bekommen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...dat wär ja was, dann würd ich jede Woche mit Morten unterwegs sein #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hwürde ich auch wenn ich nich so weit weg wohnen würde |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> #hwürde ich auch wenn ich nich so weit weg wohnen würde |rolleyes


 
das müßen wir dann demnächst auch mal angehen MFT-Auswanderung, Ziel:? eher Norge oder DK? nen hübschen alten Bauernhof für alle Mann. FeWo vermieten und Guiding #6 :l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat gibbet mäcker mitten dirk der will kein bauernhof mit ferienwohnungen |krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dat gibbet mäcker mitten dirk der will kein bauernhof mit ferienwohnungen |krach:


 
OK dann Hochhaus + käufliche Liebe  aber ob das in der Einöde Dk's was wird #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast du ne ahnung was da los ist dann fahr mal in die großstädte |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, ich hör immer: Wenn ich nicht so weit weg wohnen würde!!!|kopfkrat|rolleyes

Ihr wohnt doch gar net sooo weit weg, ihr Scherzkekse!!!|supergri



Wir wohnen weit weg! Bummelig 700 Kilometer!!!#q#q#q

Trotzdem wird da nächstes Jahr mehr hingetuckert...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, ich hör immer: Wenn ich nicht so weit weg wohnen würde!!!|kopfkrat|rolleyes
> 
> Ihr wohnt doch gar net sooo weit weg, ihr Scherzkekse!!!|supergri
> 
> ...


 
Gute Einstellung #6 hin nach Kroatien ists meiner Meinung nach auch nicht weit..............wenn der Rückweg bloß nicht wär :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die schlappen 200 km mehr |kopfkrat  ausserdem geht es hier um jede woche dann hängen sich meine km aber auch an sach ich dir .bei chris iss das ja was anderes der schläft quasie neben der nana


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> das müßen wir dann demnächst auch mal angehen MFT-Auswanderung, Ziel:? eher Norge oder DK? nen hübschen alten Bauernhof für alle Mann. FeWo vermieten und Guiding #6 :l




Wenn, dann kommen die Ferienwohnungen in den abgelegenen Kuhstall...

Wir beziehen das XXL MFT-Anwesen!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Das könnt ich mir gefallen lassen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die schlappen 200 km mehr |kopfkrat  ausserdem geht es hier um jede woche dann hängen sich meine km aber auch an sach ich dir .bei chris iss das ja was anderes der schläft quasie neben der nana




|muahah:
Yo, hat Morten fast als Nachbarn...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bei chris iss das ja was anderes der schläft quasie neben der nana


 
...ja, ne, is zu weit


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> Yo, hat Morten fast als Nachbarn...:q


 
...dem kann ich fast in den Garten spucken :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So'n alter riesen Bauernhof in U-Form müßte doch in Dänemark irgendwo zu finden sein...:q

Das wär schon was richtig geiles!!!

Laßt uns mal in den nächsten Jahren die Augen danach aufhalten!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mit welchem musikprogramm bekomme ich .daa dateien auf |uhoh:;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn, dann kommen die Ferienwohnungen in den abgelegenen Kuhstall...


 
...nu stell Dich mal nicht so an  da wird einmal durchgemistet, dann kommen da legger Iso-Matten hin und gut :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie bekomme ich die nu auf maaaannnnn |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...nu stell Dich mal nicht so an  da wird einmal durchgemistet, dann kommen da legger Iso-Matten hin und gut :vik:




Für die Feriengäste ist's mir doch Wurscht...

Ich mein das Haupthaus für uns alle in so ner *I_I *Form...:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich die nu auf maaaannnnn |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




Hast schon mal den Real-Player probiert???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört ihr mal auf zu albern|director: wat iss mit den .daa dateien #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hast schon mal den Real-Player probiert???



nix unterstützung


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik::vik::vik: ich habs :vik::vik::vikOWER ISO :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nix unterstützung



Dann nimm den Quintessential Player, der kriegt normal alles auf....:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik: ich habs :vik::vik::vikOWER ISO :vik::vik::vik:




Was hast denn da für Mucke? Schick mal rüber...


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal was anderes!

Andy, hast du für Liz und Michi zwei Brandungsruten und noch so'n seltsames Brandungsdreibein???

Ich brauch nix, geh wenn ihr da am Strand hockt lieber bissl Mefo's jagen, im Wasser!!!:vik::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was hast denn da für Mucke? Schick mal rüber...



dat lassen wir mal lieber iss meine frau ihr romantik weihnachts gedudel. hatse vorhin aussen netz gezogen und dann das böse erwachen geht nich :q:q:q
aber wofür hatse denn einen mann der macht dat schon,und wenn nich dann|splat2: oder #4 ehevertrag |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dat lassen wir mal lieber iss meine frau ihr romantik weihnachts gedudel. hatse vorhin aussen netz gezogen und dann das böse erwachen geht nich :q:q:q
> aber wofür hatse denn einen mann der macht dat schon,und wenn nich dann|splat2: oder #4 ehevertrag |uhoh:




Arme Sau!!! Wieso hast dir denn um Gottes Willen nen Ehevertrag aufschwätzen lassen!!!#q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mal was anderes!
> 
> Andy, hast du für Liz und Michi zwei Brandungsruten und noch so'n seltsames Brandungsdreibein???
> 
> Ich brauch nix, geh wenn ihr da am Strand hockt lieber bissl Mefo's jagen, im Wasser!!!:vik::q



iss gebongt bring ich mit |director:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Arme Sau!!! Wieso hast dir denn um Gottes Willen nen Ehevertrag aufschwätzen lassen!!!#q#q#q




haben wir nich die meint natürlich die unterschrift verpflichtung als gatte |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Männers, ich geb mal an Frauchen weiter!!!#h

Ich geh mich ablegen, bin |gaehn:!

Gutes Nächtli...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denn mal tach gesagt liz 
gutes nächtle dirksen


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

n'abööönd Andy!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz bist du es ;+:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp! Liz is do :q

Was is denn mit Chris,der hat sich  jetzt schnell verkrümmelt...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine ahnung warscheinlich so müde wie dein männe :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tztztz, ohne was zu schreiben, sowas... 

Bin ja mal gespannt auf Brandungsangeln... wieder was neues
:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk wird vor neid am strand versinken wenn er deine ausbeute sieht :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ich wills hoffen!!!
So langsam is mal genug damit, dass er mich so in grund u boden angelt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau das wird zeit ich werde dich schon in die geheimnisse des sandbankfischen 's einweihen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok, ich bin bereit!!! :q:q:q
Mal schauen wie es denn so klappt, aber erst mal NANA!!!
*freu* Von mir aus könnten wir schon losfahren, weg von dem ganzen Weihnachtstrouble....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wem sagst du das ich hasse weihnachten 

so werd mal schnell abendbrot kreieren frau hat gleich feierabend.
bis denne dann 
|wavey:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oki, wünsch euch einen schönen Abend |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir euch auch bis morge

|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Juhu!!!:q

*|director:14 Tage und der Rest von heute!!!!*:vik:

|jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schneller


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk willst wohl ankündigen 13 und rest von heute wa |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*So, hier mal die Verpflegungsliste für Dänemark

*Ist ja wichtig zu wissen, wer was mitbringt!!!
Nicht, dass wir verhungern und verdursten...#c|rolleyes

Also, Liz und ich bringen mit:

- je eine Kiste Bitburger/Kölsch/Cola
- einen feinen 5 Kilo Schweinsbraten (laßt euch überraschen|supergri, ist Vati's Spezialität)
- einen Krautsalat
- 3 Kilo Kartoffeln
- ein Fläschchen Single Malt und ein Fläschchen Absolut

edit: Liz spendiert noch ne Familienflasche Jägi, zum nachträglichen Anstoßen auf ihren Burzeltach!!! ;-))


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schneller


 *Krummer Hund!!!


13 Tage und der Rest von heute!!! Ole, ole, ole!!!:vik:
*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin ich mal an der reihe

-steaks und bratwurst dazugehörige würze vom agentiener
-kiste porter
-fläschke wodka
der rest von meinen jungs hat auch was im gepäck :q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*11 tage und der rest von heute !!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik:*


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Zehn Tage und der Rest von heute...:q:vik:*


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Hab noch was:*

wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr,
kommt von irgendwo chuck norris her. 

chuck norris glaubt nicht an gott,
gott glaubt auch nicht an chuck norris, er
weis das es ihn gibt

chuck norris gewinnt gegen die deutsche
frauennationalmanschaft

chuch norris ist schneller als die
poleposition.

gewalt ist keine lösung.
das weis auch chuck norris,
deswegen streichelt er seine opfer nur zu
tode

das christkind feiert den geburstag von chuck
norris.

wenn chuck norris liegestützen macht, gibt es
in china ein erdbeben.

der hohe schadstoffausstoß kommt nicht von
der industrie oder von den autos. chuck
norris hat nur gefurzt.




Gute Nacht ihr Leut!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
hat chuk norris dir etwa auch den schlaf geraubt oder wat treibste dich 0.38 hier rum :q:q:q

hast schon urlaub ???
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> hat chuk norris dir etwa auch den schlaf geraubt oder wat treibste dich 0.38 hier rum :q:q:q
> 
> hast schon urlaub ???
> ...



Nee, hab noch Krimi geguckt. Kommisar Beck geht bis halb zwölf! Dann noch bissel mit meinen Eltern geschnackt, ein paar Schlucke Wein und "zack" isses halb eins...#c#q|rolleyes

Urlaub hab ich leider noch nicht, obwohl ich reif wär! Jetzt sitz ich hier im Büro mit gaaaanz kleinen Äuglein!|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau dat kenn ich wenn meine frau von der arbeit kommt iss immer nach 22 uhr und im bett liegen wir dann auch nich vor 24 uhr oder noch später.
naja fürn nächsten tag ein paar streichhölzer eigesteckt und dann geht das schon 

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Streichhölzer sind auch ne Lösung!

Ich werd heut den Kaffeeautomat überlasten...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*fetter plan !!!*


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, sach ma: Könnten wir auch am zweiten Tag erst mit Morten raus fahren und den Ersten als Anreisetach und Strandangel- bzw. Mefojagdtach nutzen???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat sieht wohl schlecht aus kennst ja seine termine immer voll


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo bist'n als am rumschnüssen???;+|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dat sieht wohl schlecht aus kennst ja seine termine immer voll



Hast schon gefragt???
Vielleicht geht ja was!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo hängt eigentlich dieser MFT-Chris rum???#c|kopfkrat

Hat wohl ein anderes Forum, hä?|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich möchte sagen er hat beim letzten telefonat gesagt das er bis silvester voll ist aber ich kann ja mal horchen.dat haut natürlich den ganzen plan um weil wenn gutes wetter ist wollten wir doch samstag nochmal mit booten raus,bevor wir die brandung unsicher machen.
so ich muß mal schnell inne firma nachem rechten sehen bin gleich wieder hier.
grez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich möchte sagen er hat beim letzten telefonat gesagt das er bis silvester voll ist aber ich kann ja mal horchen.dat haut natürlich den ganzen plan um weil wenn gutes wetter ist wollten wir doch samstag nochmal mit booten raus,bevor wir die brandung unsicher machen.
> so ich muß mal schnell inne firma nachem rechten sehen bin gleich wieder hier.
> grez
> andy



Ja, wenn halt nicht geht, dann geht net!!!#c|rolleyes

Hab halt nur gedacht, wär nicht schlecht, den ersten Tach bissl lockerer angehen zu lassen...
Könnten ja auch da mit Kleinbooten rausfahr'n!
Während der Schweinsbraten im Ofen brutzelt!
Weil 5 Kilo Braten brauchen logger 5 Stunden...:vik:

Bis nachher, altes Haus!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wo hängt eigentlich dieser MFT-Chris rum???#c|kopfkrat


 
Den hat die Grippe dahin gerafft :q Moin Männer #h man bin ich Krank |krank: den ganzen Tag pennen ist angesagt |gaehn:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Den hat die Grippe dahin gerafft :q Moin Männer #h man bin ich Krank |krank: den ganzen Tag pennen ist angesagt |gaehn:
> 
> Gruß Chris



Mann, Alder! Endlich meldest du dich mal wieder!!!|rolleyes

Hat's dich schon wieder erwischt?|bigeyes
Das ja echt krass!!! Mußt mal paar Vitamine futtern...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Den hat die Grippe dahin gerafft :q Moin Männer #h man bin ich Krank |krank: den ganzen Tag pennen ist angesagt |gaehn:
> 
> Gruß Chris



man junge du hast ja mehr grippetrage als gesundheitstage im jahr :q

na denn mal gute genesung #6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> man junge du hast ja mehr grippetrage als gesundheitstage im jahr :q
> 
> na denn mal gute genesung #6
> 
> ...


 

..zum Glück schaff ich es, zwischendurch angeln zu gehen :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..zum Glück schaff ich es, zwischendurch angeln zu gehen :vik: :vik: :vik:



na dann sieh zu sind nurnoch 9 tage und der rest von heute :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, 
*nur* |bigeyes noch 9 Tage.......warum noch sooooo lange   ich war schon so lang nicht mehr am Meer :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!|wavey:

Uoha... Andy San! 5.07Uhr!!!|bigeyes|uhoh:|supergri
Biste bei dem Wetter auf der Baustelle?

Hier ist's ganz schön eklig kalt. So -5°C... 
Bin echt froh, nicht mehr bei so Wetter auf'm Rohbau zu stehen.


Sieh bloß zu, dass du net vom Dach segelst! Entweder schön vorher mit Salz bestreuen, oder nur auf Flachdächern rumturnen!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin,
> *nur* |bigeyes noch 9 Tage.......warum noch sooooo lange   ich war schon so lang nicht mehr am Meer :c




Will uns da etwa einer aufziehen???|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Will uns da etwa einer aufziehen???|gr:|gr:|gr:


 
   |sagnix


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*|evil:SCHLOCH!!!:q:q:q


*Sach mal Digger, soll ich dir Liz ihre Watbüx mitbringen, oder willste auch nur vom Strand mit den ekligen Gruselwürmern fischen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gruselwurm Abteilung #6 ich frier mir doch meine kleinen Arsch nicht in dem kalten Wasser ab


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Gruselwurm Abteilung #6 ich frier mir doch meine kleinen Arsch nicht in dem kalten Wasser ab




Ach, sooooooooooo kalt isses bestimmt nicht!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach, sooooooooooo kalt isses bestimmt nicht!:vik:


 
..trotzdem..  laß mal stecken, ich kuschel mich schön trocken, am Strand in meinen Floater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dat paßt schon :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, vielleicht neh'm ich ja auch die Feederruten mit und probier auch bissel Plattfischangeln...:q

Ich hol auch am Freitag meinen Floater ab!:vik:

Da schlüpf ich dann rein, wenn ich als Eisklotz aus dem Wasser steig.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht neh'm ich ja auch die Feederruten mit und probier auch bissel Plattfischangeln...:q
> 
> Ich hol auch am Freitag meinen Floater ab!:vik:
> 
> Da schlüpf ich dann rein, wenn ich als Eisklotz aus dem Wasser steig.|uhoh:


 
jau da ist man auch nicht dauernd mit Auswerfen beschäftigt #6 

wat fürn Floater, der den du ein paar Seiten vorher eingestellt hast?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau, genau den krieg ich auch...

So'n Partnerlook Ding!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jau, genau den krieg ich auch...
> 
> So'n Partnerlook Ding!!!:q


 

...Länderpunkt.... :m da muß nur noch der Team- und Trägername raufgestickt werden, dann paßt das :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...Länderpunkt.... :m da muß nur noch der Team- und Trägername raufgestickt werden, dann paßt das :vik:




Das ist ne gute Idee!#6

Mal gucken, was ich da noch besorgen kann...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Idee!#6
> 
> Mal gucken, was ich da noch besorgen kann...:q


 
Da gibbet bestimmt wat zum aufbügeln :m übel nur wenns dann ausgerechnet an der Stelle undicht wird...warum auch immer


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da gibbet bestimmt wat zum aufbügeln :m übel nur wenns dann ausgerechnet an der Stelle undicht wird...warum auch immer



Oh! |bigeyes

So hab ich das gar nicht bedacht...#d#q

Nee, dann lassen wir das!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh! |bigeyes
> 
> So hab ich das gar nicht bedacht...#d#q
> 
> Nee, dann lassen wir das!!!


 

...dann steht man da mit nassem Rücken, aber eigentlich dürfte da ja nichts passieren wenn man sowas aufbügelt, wird dann ja wie versigelt, mußt nur aufpassen das nicht daneben gebügelt wird, sonst schmelzt es noch ein Loch in den Rücken :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!|wavey:
> 
> Uoha... Andy San! 5.07Uhr!!!|bigeyes|uhoh:|supergri
> Biste bei dem Wetter auf der Baustelle?
> ...



leck mich am a**** war das ne irre kälte hatten den ganzen tag 0°C und schön feucht mit wind . zum glück nich aufem dach haben heute meinen kumpel ausgeholfen fenster einzubauen.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dann steht man da mit nassem Rücken, aber eigentlich dürfte da ja nichts passieren wenn man sowas aufbügelt, wird dann ja wie versigelt, mußt nur aufpassen das nicht daneben gebügelt wird, sonst schmelzt es noch ein Loch in den Rücken :q:q:q



aufbügeln ist genauso wie aufnähen dann iss deine versiegelung im eimer|uhoh:
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend du Frostbeule!!!

Bei euch ist's noch naß dabei, oder was???

Hier isses eisig! Momentan - 4°C!

Waren vorhin spazieren, Ohren glühen wie Kohlen...
Schlürf grad nen Auftauwhisky!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aufbügeln ist genauso wie aufnähen dann iss deine versiegelung im eimer|uhoh:
> greez
> andy



Nee, wird nix am Floater rangenäht oder gebügelt! #d

Zwar nette Idee, aber dafür gibbet next Jahr ne MFT Sommerkutterkutte!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aufbügeln ist genauso wie aufnähen dann iss deine versiegelung im eimer|uhoh:
> greez
> andy


 
an sowas hatte ich auch gedacht, schade eigentlich


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Zwar nette Idee, aber dafür gibbet next Jahr ne MFT Sommerkutterkutte!!!:vik:


 
..da wirds dann wohl eher 'ne MFT-Collection geben :vik: laßt euch überraschen  #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..da wirds dann wohl eher 'ne MFT-Collection geben :vik: laßt euch überraschen  #6




So, Männers! Bis morgen...#h

Zweieinhalb Tage noch arbeiten, dann ist mein Arbeitsjahr 2007 rum!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat heißt hier frostbeule ich stand 12 stunden im kalten du warst nur spazieren|uhoh:

würd auch gerne einen whiskey aber seit gestern striktes alk verbot vom medizienmann
hab probs mitten magen oder bauchspeicheldrüse werd ich donnertag erfahren wat es iss |bigeyes lieterweise blut haben die mir abgenommen und ne überweisung zum magen spiegeln  ich könnte irre werden das vor weihnachten#q und tabletten muß ich auchnoch fressen:v

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat heißt hier frostbeule ich stand 12 stunden im kalten du warst nur spazieren|uhoh: *Jaaaaahhh, hast ja Recht!*
> War doch nur Spaß!!!|pftroest:
> Weiß doch genau, wie's ist, im Kalten zu rödeln...
> Hab Rohbauerfahrung genug. In meiner Zeit als Heizungsbauer bin ich im Winter oft am Kupferrohr festgeklebt, so kalt war's!
> ...





|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes *Ach du Kagge!!!

Du wirst ja wohl nich schlappmachen...

Net dass ich mich in Dänemark allein um den ganzen Trinkvorrat kümmern muß!!!#y
*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes *Ach du Kagge!!!
> 
> Du wirst ja wohl nich schlappmachen...
> 
> ...



da glaub mal drann bevor ich nich mit dem kopf unterm arm duch die gegend renne lauf ich in danske auf :q


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hej drenge...

melde mich auch mal kurz bei euch....macht mir keinen mist hier....nicht, dass mir beschwerden kommen....:q:q:q....



....aber viel spass sollt ihr haben#h ihr pølsetyskerne:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej drenge...
> 
> melde mich auch mal kurz bei euch....macht mir keinen mist hier....nicht, dass mir beschwerden kommen....:q:q:q....
> 
> ...




*Hey Andre, alte Socke!#h

Nein, keine Angst, wir verwüsten euer Land nicht und benehmen uns auch sonst gut.
Wollen ja schließlich immer wieder kommen...|rolleyes
Nur ein paar Leo's und Plattfischlein werden wir mitnehmen.
Alk trinkt ihr Dänen doch auch, oder???#c
Und übertreiben tun wir's auch nicht. Sind primär zum Fischen bei euch.

Ach, solltest du Zeit und Lust haben, am 29zigsten gibt's legger Schweinsbraten bei uns!
Komm doch auf nen Happen vorbei!!!
*
*pølsetyskerne?!? Leider versteh ich kein Dänisch, noch nicht!:q Aber das wird...

Nehmen wir mal an, es ist was Nettes!

So long
*


----------



## andre23 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

es gibt hier ein schønes sprichwort, " solang man nett und freundlich ist, darf man sich wæhrend des alkoholkonsumes auch daneben benehmen":q


flæskesteg???....aber sicher nicht den einzigartigen heimischen braten?:l

http://www.flaeskesteg.dk/

denn bei schweinebraten macht uns so schnell keiner etwas vor.....der ist soooooo geil!!!!!:vik::vik:


dorsch und platte kønnt ihr gerne mitnehmen....aber mefo und lachs bleiben hier....:q:q:q

am 29.? wo und wann???...und wie lange....plane gerade meinen umzug....#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> es gibt hier ein schønes sprichwort, " solang man nett und freundlich ist, darf man sich wæhrend des alkoholkonsumes auch daneben benehmen":q
> 
> 
> flæskesteg???....aber sicher nicht den einzigartigen heimischen braten?:l
> ...



*Wir hängen ab 28.ten bei Morten in Fynshav ab!
Am ersten Tach wollen wir mit ihm rausfahren, die beiden nächsten Tage machen wir dann dort die Küste unsicher... Also nur ein Kurztripp!
Bekommen wegen den Kindern leider nicht soooo lange Ausgang!#d

Wohin willst denn umziehen?
*


----------



## andre23 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fynshavn ist ja doch etwas entfernt, mein umzug belæuft sich innerhalb von københavn...nur etwas næher an´s wasser....daher dieses mal eher nicht...:g

....eines am rande, bitte lasst euch einmal einen dænischen schweinebraten mache!!!!!:m....orginal flæskesteg:vik:.....ueber den salat kønnen wir redenimmer gerne....aber das beste und geilste schweinefleisch gibt es hier#6.....das beste stueck des schweines und die schwarte ist noch dran, in deutschland unvorstellbar....eben flæskesteg:q:q:q:q


www.flaeskesteg.dk


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> fynshavn ist ja doch etwas entfernt, mein umzug belæuft sich innerhalb von københavn...nur etwas næher an´s wasser....daher dieses mal eher nicht...:g
> 
> ....eines am rande, bitte lasst euch einmal einen dænischen schweinebraten mache!!!!!:m....orginal flæskesteg:vik:.....ueber den salat kønnen wir redenimmer gerne....aber das beste und geilste schweinefleisch gibt es hier#6.....das beste stueck des schweines und die schwarte ist noch dran, in deutschland unvorstellbar....eben flæskesteg:q:q:q:q
> 
> ...




Mann, klar gibbet bei mir Schweinsbraten mit der Kruste!:q
Erstens ist die knusprige Schwarte nachher das Beste und Zweitens ist das Fleisch wegen der Kruste schön zart, da es nicht austrocknet...|bla:

Dann bereite ich den Braten auf eine ganz spezielle Art und Weise zu!:q
Nix auf die deutsche Art!!!#d

Aber bissele hab ich das Gefühl, du bist eh auf dieses Ding gemünzt : *In Dänemark ist alles besser als in Deutschland!#c|supergri

*Gut, du magst bei Vielem Recht haben. Jedoch solltest du manchmal die Scheuklappen abnehmen...|rolleyes:m
Kennst mich doch gar nicht und weißt nicht, ob ich typisch deutsch koche bzw. lebe!|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na männers wettkochen beendet :q

bei einem muß ich andre echt recht geben wenn du in dänemark an der fleischtheke stehst sieht man den unterschied zwischen d und dk das fleisch sieht wirklich viel frischer aus. könnte ich mich jedesmal stundenlang aufhalten.

@ andre übersetz mal des rezept.

@ dirk pølsetyskerne heißt soviel wie club. berichtige mich wenns falsch ist andre

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

 Moin

wat is den hier los....kein Zank wg. Schweinefleisch bitte 

...bei der ganzen Rezepte tauscherei habt ihr wohl vergessen......

....nur noch 8 tage :vik: :vik: :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat moin mehr haste nich zu schreiben :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat moin mehr haste nich zu schreiben :q


 
...das war wohl ein bischen voreilig


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Leut!#h

Boah, keine zwei Tage mehr, dann is endlich Urlaub...:vik:

Übermorgen werd ich noch mal unserm Tackle Dealer bissl Geld dalassen, dann sind wir startbereit!:q |laola:

Würd am Liebsten Weihnachten sausen lassen und Samstag schon aufbrechen!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das war wohl ein bischen voreilig



ha text vervollständigt |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin ihr Leut!#h
> 
> Boah, keine zwei Tage mehr, dann is endlich Urlaub...:vik:
> 
> ...



dann lass uns los hab auch kein bock auf weihnachtsgedödel


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann lass uns los hab auch kein bock auf weihnachtsgedödel




Am Besten wär's!!!

Nur würden wir dann von unsern Kindern und Eltern ne Abmahnung bekommen....|splat2:#4|splat2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das glaub ich wohl auch |director:|splat2:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ha text vervollständigt |muahah:


 
   so isses :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wat is den hier los....kein Zank wg. Schweinefleisch bitte
> 
> ...




War doch kein Streit!!!#c|supergri



Ist bei euch im Norden auch so geniales Wetter???

Wär geil, wenn's so bleiben würd!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> War doch kein Streit!!!#c|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nasskalt 0,9°C kein wind echt gruselig


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris,

wie schaut's denn? Hast die Jigköpfe eigentlich bekommen???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer bringt freiwillig wattis mit ??????


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nasskalt 0,9°C kein wind echt gruselig





|bigeyes Uahhh!!!|uhoh:

Hier ist seit Tagen Sonne vom Feinsten...
Aber eisig kalt!


Mußt du dies Jahr noch zum Magendoktor und den ekligen Schlauch schlucken???:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyes Uahhh!!!|uhoh:
> 
> Hier ist seit Tagen Sonne vom Feinsten...
> Aber eisig kalt!
> ...



schick malein wenig sonne vorbei hier wirds garnich mehr so recht tag


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer bringt freiwillig wattis mit ??????




Bäääähhh!!!:v:v:v

Aber, wir könnten das übernehmen!
Will am 27ten ganz gern mal zur Gummitanke, wegen paar schönen Mefoblinkern...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Chris,
> 
> wie schaut's denn? Hast die Jigköpfe eigentlich bekommen???


 
jepp...kleine Weihnachtsüberaschung |rolleyes



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer bringt freiwillig wattis mit ??????


 
|wavey: Freiwillig :m

ich bin den mal weg, ich muß noch ein paar Geschenke einkaufen |supergri 
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mußt du dies Jahr noch zum Magendoktor und den ekligen Schlauch schlucken???:v



ich schiebe es gerade vor mir hin hab noch keinen termin .wenn es sich morgen rausstellt das es die bauchspeicheldrüse iss hat sich das mit der magenspiegelung eh gegessen. aber momentan gehts mir echt gut die tabletten und meine neue kost scheinen zu wirken.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |wavey: Freiwillig :m
> 
> ich bin den mal weg, ich muß noch ein paar Geschenke einkaufen |supergri
> Chris



watt nu bringste welche mit


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> watt nu bringste welche mit


 
sicher dat :vik: wieviel hätten wir den gerne |supergri|supergri|supergri macht ihr euch da mal gedanke drüber, ich muß los


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach ich ich sag dir we bescheid freitag telefoniere ich nochmal mit morten.
mal sehen vlt kümmert er sich darum


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bäääähhh!!!:v:v:v
> 
> Aber, wir könnten das übernehmen!
> Will am 27ten ganz gern mal zur Gummitanke, wegen paar schönen Mefoblinkern...:m



mefoblinker hallo du fährst zum scandipark da iss fishermans partner da bekommst genug von den dingern mußt nich extra nach hh rein und denn noch zum wochenende vor der weihnachtszeit |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bäääähhh!!!:v:v:v
> 
> ..



warte ab wir legen dir einen aufs frühstücksbrötchen wirst schon sehen wie legger die sind |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mefoblinker hallo du fährst zum scandipark da iss fishermans partner da bekommst genug von den dingern mußt nich extra nach hh rein und denn noch zum wochenende vor der weihnachtszeit |uhoh:



Oh, Klasse!!!#6
Da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht...#q|rolleyes

Wie lang werden die denn da auf haben?|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*19,00 uhr *


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warte ab wir legen dir einen aufs frühstücksbrötchen wirst schon sehen wie legger die sind |muahah:



Morgens bekomm ich noch nicht soooo viel mit! 

Da ist das schon in Ordnung...

|sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wust ich doch das du pflegeleicht bist |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *19,00 uhr *



*Gut! Dann Abreise Westerwald:

12.00Uhr!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Gut! Dann Abreise Westerwald:
> 
> 12.00Uhr!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri*



ich komme 11 stunden später nach :c


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, Klasse!!!#6
> Da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht...#q|rolleyes
> 
> Wie lang werden die denn da auf haben?|kopfkrat



Würde ich nicht machen...
Die haben echt so gar keine Auswahl da. 

Letztes mal hing dort nicht ein Snaps |rolleyes nur Spöket's und son Dreck.
Wenn du wirklich nen vernünftigen Laden haben willst -> K&HD in HH. 
Da kriegst du echt alles #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mir schwebt da nachts im Hafen so'n Ding vor...|rolleyes

So lang noch keiner von euch da ist, wär das glaube ne gute Maßnahme, die Zeit zu überbrücken!

Posenrute, Knicklichtschwimmer und Krabbenfleisch als Köder!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen...
> Die haben echt so gar keine Auswahl da.
> 
> Letztes mal hing dort nicht ein Snaps |rolleyes nur Spöket's und son Dreck.
> ...




Moinsen Fynn!!!|wavey:


Vielleicht bestell ich auch einfach...
Haben die nen Versand, oder welchen Versandshop kannst empfehlen?
Und was für Farben? Weiß, Kupfer und Rot/Schwarz???


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk

ich hätte da noch einen Tip, da kannst du auch nen kurzen Abstecher von der A7 aus hinmachen.
Ist auch in Flense, DS Angelsport :k
Ca. 5min. von der Ausfahrt entfernt. #6

haben auch versand....


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achja...im Online Shopt ist übrigends nicht alles, was sie im Laden haben 
Das ist MeFoködermäßig echt ein Paradies, wo ich locker 500€ so lassen könnte :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> 
> ich hätte da noch einen Tip, da kannst du auch nen kurzen Abstecher von der A7 aus hinmachen.
> Ist auch in Flense, DS Angelsport :k
> ...



Danke, hab's gefunden!!! ;-))


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohne bindestrich....


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ganz nebenbei kennen die jungs dort ganz dk so wie ihre westentasche #6
da kannst dir sicherlich auch einen strandtip für da oben abholen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding Fynn!!!#6

Da könnt man wirklich sauviel Geld lassen.
Next Jahr mal mit mehr Zeit hinfahren!

Hab grad für 51 Tacken da bestellt...|rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q
Was haste bestellt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Was haste bestellt?




1 x Snaps-Holo-silber-rot  4,95 EUR
Gewicht:20gr. 


1 x Snaps-silber  4,95 EUR
Gewicht:20gr. 


2 x Snaps-schwarz-rot  9,90 EUR
Gewicht:20gr. 


1 x Snaps-blau-silber  4,95 EUR
Gewicht:20gr. 


2 x Hansen Fight rot-schwarz  7,60 EUR
Gewicht:15gr. 


1 x Hansen Fight weiss  3,80 EUR
Gewicht:18gr. 


1 x Hansen Fight schwarz-kupfer  3,80 EUR
Gewicht:18gr. 


1 x Hansen Fight schwarz-kupfer  3,80 EUR
Gewicht:15gr. 


1 x Hansen Flash rot-silber  3,80 EUR
Gewicht:16gr. 


1 x Hansen Flash blau-silber  3,80 EUR
Gewicht:16gr. 


Das sollte eigentlich ne gute Wahl sein...:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> 1 x Snaps-Holo-silber-rot  4,95 EUR
> Gewicht:20gr.
> 
> 
> ...



Das denke ich auch....

Nur der weiße Snaps in 25gr fehlt |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch....
> 
> Nur der weiße Snaps in 25gr fehlt |rolleyes




Hmmm, meinst ich brauch auch ne 25g Bombe???

Hab doch nen weißen 18g Hansen Fight bestellt...:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soll ich ehrlich sein?

Ich fische den 25gr zu 95%, auch bei absolutem Etnenteich 
Den kann man so richtig schön schnell führen, das macht leider kein anderer, mir bekannter Blinker, mit. 
Wurde auch schon oft drauf angesprochen, dass ich die Köder zu schnell führe...aber ich denke der Erfolg gibt mir teilweise recht


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Soll ich ehrlich sein?
> 
> Ich fische den 25gr zu 95%, auch bei absolutem Etnenteich
> Den kann man so richtig schön schnell führen, das macht leider kein anderer, mir bekannter Blinker, mit.
> Wurde auch schon oft drauf angesprochen, dass ich die Köder zu schnell führe...aber ich denke der Erfolg gibt mir teilweise recht



Na ja, dann werd ich mir demnächst auch noch so einen holen...

Für diesmal wird's schon langen.:q

Die sind bei dem kalten Wetter doch eh nicht soooo schnell unterwegs! Muß dann doch eh nicht so'n Höllentempo vorlegen...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, werd mal ein paar Steaks braten gehen...:vik::q

Bis nachher!!!#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier übrigends mal eine vom vorletzten WE, als ich das letzte mal los war.
http://www.meerforellen.de.tl/Fynn-und-die-braune-Meerforelle.htm

Auch auf den weißen Snaps :q

Das ist wie immer eine Grundsatzfrage, ich denke mit dem 20gr kann man genau so gut fangen, wie mit dem 25gr. Nur die Führung muss stimmen.
Habe ich dir gezeigt, als wir zusammen los waren, was der 25gr Snaps im Spinstop für 'ne Aktion hinlegt? 
Meine Köderführung ist auch nur auf den Spinstop ausgelegt, was vielleicht auch erklären würde, dass ich noch nie einen Fisch auf Snaps "außerhalb" des Spinstops hatte. :q (das waren jetzt sicherlich schon an die 40 Fische).

Falls ich es dir nicht gezeigt habe, wenn man den Snaps an gespannter Leine durchsacken lässt, fängt er an sich wie das Blatt eines Spinners um die eigene Achse zu drehen, sogar noch schneller. 
Dabei schlenzt er dann immer nach links und kommt so nur ganz langsam auf Tiefe. 
Da kann man einen Spinstop bei 1m Wassertiefe sicherlich auf 5-6 sek ausdehnen, ehe der Köder am Grund ist. 

Dat is in meinen Augen tödlich für die Trutten 

edit: Auch im Winter wirst du keiner Forelle den Köder vor der Nase wegziehen können


----------



## micha_2 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

versuch es bei moritz angelsport in kaltenkirchen. war ich freitag, gutes angebot und gute preise. ca. 5min von der A7 und besser wie skandinavien park.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hier übrigends mal eine vom vorletzten WE, als ich das letzte mal los war.
> http://www.meerforellen.de.tl/Fynn-und-die-braune-Meerforelle.htm
> 
> Auch auf den weißen Snaps :q
> ...




Echt Schade, dass die Filme auf der Seite soooo wacklig sind!

Der Heringsfresserdrill ist vielleicht geil!!!|supergri

So was will ich auch....:q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Echt Schade, dass die Filme auf der Seite soooo wacklig sind!
> 
> Der Heringsfresserdrill ist vielleicht geil!!!|supergri
> 
> So was will ich auch....:q:q:q



Da war ich live dabei #6

Sind aber alle nur mit ner normalen Digi aufgenommen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Da war ich live dabei #6
> 
> Sind aber alle nur mit ner normalen Digi aufgenommen...




Der Kerl hatte bestimmt ein paar Tage en fettes Grinsen im Gesicht!!!#6

Wenn so Eine beißt, müßte man grad ne richtige Cam am Start haben...
Das wär mal ein Video!
Next Jahr nehmen wir unsere zu den Mefoaktionen immer mal mit!

So nen Drill auf Band und du hast immer was zu gucken für langweilige Zeiten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Fynnsen,

gute Nacht!#h

Wir lesen von einander:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Leut!!!#h

*7 Tage und der Rest von heute!!!!*


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Leude!|wavey:

Andy San, was hat der Doc gesagt???

Grad mal Nikotinhaushalt auf Vordermann bringen...

Bis gleich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles bestens andy iss wieder heile :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles bestens andy iss wieder heile :vik:




Na das ist ja feinstens! Dann können die Dickdorsche ja kommen...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin weg!|wavey:

Essen fassen und dann noch mit den Kiddies spielen!

Anschließend ist Kuscheltermin mit Muddi...

Bis morgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja werd auch mal schnell die medalions vorbereiten

bis morgen

greez
andy


----------



## andre23 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hej drenge....

ueber geschmack læsst sich doch nicht streiten....finde bloss das fleisch hier "sau" geil....da schwærmt jeder deutsche koch von....


was ich aber sagen wollte....

frohe weihnacht und ein gesundes und glueckliches neues jahr....ihr meeresverrueckten....#h....:q:q:q.....lasst es ordentlich krachen....

hilsen andré


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej drenge....
> 
> ueber geschmack læsst sich doch nicht streiten....finde bloss das fleisch hier "sau" geil....da schwærmt jeder deutsche koch von....
> 
> ...




*So, erst mal "Moin"!!!


*Wir wünschen dir auch all Dies! Einfach eine besinnliche, gute Zeit!:q
Und vor allem, dass dein Umzug schnell von statten geht...


Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja 2008, mal zusammen fischen zu gehen!

So long


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Ach so:


**6 Tage & der verschmickte Rest von heute...:vik::vik::vik:
*


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

ich war gerade bei Moritz und hab mir ein Sundrige Warmpack gekauft :vik: nu kann der Winter kommen, hatte schon überlegt ob ich dat Dingens nicht gleich anziehe, hier sind Unterirdische -4grad am Start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...naja Ende nächster Woche solls zwar windig, aber wieder wärmer werden 

@andre23 
Frohe Weihnachten auch für Dich und viel Glück beim Umzug #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Ich glaub so'n neckisches Warm Pack werd ich mir morgen auch noch mitnehmen...:q

Sonst wird's doch recht frisch in meiner atmungsaktiven Watbüx werden!|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris
Ich denke das ist laut Prospekt erst ab 27.12. im Angebot, oder hast du mehr als 40 Euro gezahlt ?


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Chris
> Ich denke das ist laut Prospekt erst ab 27.12. im Angebot, oder hast du mehr als 40 Euro gezahlt ?



Ich mein der war im letzten Prospekt auch schon drin....


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fährt einer von Euch am 27.12. hin ?
Ich hätte sooooo gern das 242er Cuda und bin aber nur morgen und am 05.01. in HH :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Fährt einer von Euch am 27.12. hin ?
> Ich hätte sooooo gern das 242er Cuda und bin aber nur morgen und am 05.01. in HH :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


 
immer locker bleiben |pftroest:    ich wohn da gleich nebenan, das kriegen wir schon hin #6

Chris


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Chris

#6 Danke, hat sich erledigt.
AAl-Matti war (ist) so nett und klärt den Fall für mich #6

Bin grad aus HH zurück...bleibt blos alle da, dort scheint die Sonne und auf Fehmarn ist pottendicker Nebel|uhoh:


----------



## aal-matti (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin
genau #6. So habe ich wenigstens wieder einen Grund auf die Insel zu kommen.:vik:

Gruß
aal-matti


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> immer locker bleiben |pftroest:    ich wohn da gleich nebenan, das kriegen wir schon hin #6
> 
> Chris



wat soll dat kosten dat 242er cuda


----------



## aal-matti (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
laut Werbung soll das 79,99€ kosten. Ab 27.11.07.

Gruß aal-matti


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> laut Werbung soll das 79,99€ kosten. Ab 27.11.07.
> 
> Gruß aal-matti



Danke aal matti
ich geh kaputt haben haben haben :q

*ACHTUNG Achtung CHRIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!* kannst du mir mal eins holen komme am 30igsten dann bei dir vorbei und hol es ab.

greez
andy


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich habe die Befürchtung das es nur 2stk zum "anfüttern" gibt denn die Teile kosten sonst ja 140,-....ma abwarten #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich habe die Befürchtung das es nur 2stk zum "anfüttern" gibt denn die Teile kosten sonst ja 140,-....ma abwarten #c



na das wäre ja wohl oberfrech und somit nix mehr moritz


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ andy
gab da doch mal`n Lied in irgendnem Travolta Film
 " one for you, one for me " würde doch reichen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ andy
> gab da doch mal`n Lied in irgendnem Travolta Film
> " one for you, one for me " würde doch reichen :q




Yes it would reach  :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute habe für den 29.12 noch einen kutter geordert .
für 8 personen.

(ms lükepin abfahrt momak )


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*hier auch nochmal schnell ne info für 2 mann iss noch platz
schaut her *http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116219


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich habe die Befürchtung das es nur 2stk zum "anfüttern" gibt denn die Teile kosten sonst ja 140,-....ma abwarten #c


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> na das wäre ja wohl oberfrech und somit nix mehr moritz


 
...nu haut ma hier nicht sonne Dinger raus, die ihr von irgendwo gehört habt  ich hab da noch *nie* probleme gehabt #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie mit nix zu bekommen :q:q:q:q

na dein wort in andys ohr

greez
andy


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:g in vier Tagen wissen wir mehr.

Wollte mir letztens das MP3 & USB Radio von Plus fürs Boot kaufen....:v angeblich ausverkauft nach 2std |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> :g in vier Tagen wissen wir mehr.
> 
> Wollte mir letztens das MP3 & USB Radio von Plus fürs Boot kaufen....:v angeblich ausverkauft nach 2std |uhoh:


 
Ich will ja nicht ausschließen das es so etwas gibt, gerade bei Discountern. Ich habs bei MoritzKK noch nicht erlebt :m 

Chris


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann ist das im Gegensatzt zu den Discountern selbstverständlich LOBENSWERT.
Ich wollte da schon 1000x hin aber irgendwie passt es nie #c


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*






Und alles gute für eure Jahresabschlusstour 2007 das die Kisten voll werden und die anderen Kisten(Fässer)leer:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir Westerwälder wünschen auch allen Boardies und insbesondere denen, die immer hier mitschreiben





und ein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*






auch von mir ein

 an alle boardies und deren familien. 

greez andy​


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...und last but not least 



auch von mir, allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nix last Chris :q

Von mir auch noch frohe Weihnachten Jungs und Liz #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*1.Tag uns der Rest von heute :vik:*


----------



## nemles (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Und dann steppt die Ostsee!!!*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g|laola:|schild-g

*zu deinem gestrigen geburtstag liz bleib gesund und das alle deine wünsche 
im neuen lebensjahr in erfüllung gehen

|birthday:|jump:|birthday:

*greez
andy​


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*












 Alles gute Liz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










..nachträglich |rotwerden 

Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Erstmal Alles Gute an die gute Seele des Teams!

Wünsche Euch für Eure Tour viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke kai wir werden unser bestes geben.#6
die gute seele iss schon auf dem weg nach dänemark ich werd ihr deine glückwünsche ausrichten wenn ich angekommen bin.:m
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Leute :m

...von mir bitte auch nochmal nen Gruß an Liz


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Fynn
..na Feiertage rumgekriegt  wie siehts aus  bock auf ne Jahresanfangstour für zurückgelassene MFT'ler, nächste Woche, hatte mir den Donnerstag rausgekuckt, mal sehen ob Dk oder hier bei uns.
...sag mal was ob Du dabei wärst?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du auch nicht mit? |bigeyes

Donnerstag ist schlecht, sonst hätte ich aber schon Interesse #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Du auch nicht mit? |bigeyes
> 
> Donnerstag ist schlecht, sonst hätte ich aber schon Interesse #6


 

|rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden


..bei mir geht leider nur Do #q 

Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden
> 
> 
> ..bei mir geht leider nur Do #q
> ...



Naja mit viel Red Bull würds auch gehen |rolleyes
An welchen Kahn hattest du gedacht?

...und vorallem wieso biste nicht in dk?...


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja mit viel Red Bull würds auch gehen |rolleyes
> An welchen Kahn hattest du gedacht?


 
ich wollt entweder zur NANA oder nach Laboe bzw. Heikendorf #6 hab irgendwo gelesen das da Heringe in der Kieler Förde sind und da sind die Leos ja bestimmt auch nicht weit #6




> ...und vorallem wieso biste nicht in dk?...


 
...kein Kommentar |supergri

Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Sorry wird doch nix, muss arbeiten |uhoh:


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
lieben Dank an alle die an mich gedacht haben |supergri

Grüße an euch #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Sorry wird doch nix, muss arbeiten |uhoh:


 
kein Thema |supergri muß ich halt alleine los :c|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsche allen MFTlern und Boardies einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 





























 

 










Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*auch von mir ein frohes neues jahr* 



greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Auch von uns ein erfolg- und fischreiches Jahr 2008!!!*








Greez von den Schäfer's


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche allen hier ein  frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## nemles (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein gesundes und frohes neues Jahr 2008 an alle.


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit

...na alle gut gerutscht 

wollte mich nur abmelden, bin morgen mit der Blauort unterwegs, mal sehen ob der ganze neue Unterzieh Kram anständig warm hält   

...achja wo bleibt der Bericht vom letzten WE, oder hattet ihr soviel Fisch das *ih die Bilder nicht mehr hochlädt     wart ihr etwa garnicht Angeln, sondern habt euch ohne mich auf St.Pauli vergnügt |bigeyes  

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Liz 
hübsches neues Bild, aber wer ist die kurzhaarige Schönheit neben Dir


----------



## Macker (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Wie Morgen Blauort ? 
Lass mir ja welche für Freitag drinne#6.
Oder ist da was für 2 tage "geplant"?
Sollte da Spontan was gehen stehe Freitag auf dem Heck.
Gruß und Frohes Neues Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Wie Morgen Blauort ?
> Lass mir ja welche für Freitag drinne#6.
> Oder ist da was für 2 tage "geplant"?
> ...


 
Moin Jörg 
natürlich auch Dir ein fohes neues Jahr #6

...ne, ich glaub diesmal wirds nur ein Tag, aber wer weiß  ich hab mir wieder die lauschige Ecke im Bug reserviert. 

werd dann morgen abend direkt berichten #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Macker (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hört sich doch gut an dann bin Ich mal auf deinen Bericht Gespannt.
Ich muss ja die Jigköpfe testen und dieversen Naturköderkram den der Weihnachtsmann unter der Tanne hat liegenlassen.
Dann man Petrie Heil für Morgen.
Gruß Jörg#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Liz
> hübsches neues Bild, aber wer ist die kurzhaarige Schönheit neben Dir



mann kannste nich gucken das iss der andy mit seinem ersten sekt im jahre 2007.  



greez andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirksan

habe gerade erst reigeguckt mit frau na was meinste  wer wohl mehr gestaunt hat wo wir das bild von liz gesehen haben .so jetzt darf ich zur strafe einen sekt trinken 



dat hab ich nu davon 



greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aha da iss der zweite übeltäter 



wessens idee war das denn deine liz oder dirksan :q

greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Andy, alles fit? 
Schick dir gleich mal einen Link, wo du dir die Bilder von Michi runterladen kannst #6

Greez Liz|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau prima eure cd geht auch morgen früh raus habs heut verschwitzt |uhoh:

greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oooohhh Andylein, war s so schlimm mit dem Sekt...
Die Flasche hatten wir doch schnell leer 

Das Bild hab ich reingestellt |rotwerden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Oooohhh Andylein, war s so schlimm mit dem Sekt...
> Die Flasche hatten wir doch schnell leer
> 
> Das Bild hab ich reingestellt |rotwerden




wat fürne ehre|rotwerden naja ich glaub ich werd jetzt öffter mal vom sprudelwasser schlürfen :q:q:q war ja nich so übel


----------



## Liz261280 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oki, dann heb' ich die Flasche Rotkäppchen, die wir noch von Silvester haben, für deinen Besuch im April auf!!! :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar dann haben wir zumindest einen mittrinker mehr #6


----------



## Liz261280 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Supi :vik:

Am WE werden wir uns an den Bericht u an die gesamten MFT Bilder machen, sind leider noch nicht dazu gekommen... :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

immer ruhig blut gutes ding will weile haben :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen gibbet es krustenbraten alla dirksan


----------



## Liz261280 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/3412/mftabschlutour101oo5.th.jpg














http://img218.*ih.us/img218/2900/mftabschlutour057wh1.th.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> http://img98.*ih.us/img98/3412/mftabschlutour101oo5.th.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nemles (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich würd mal sagen:



Voll aus dem Leben gegriffen.......#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Blick ging eindeutig Richtung Backofen...:q


Als er den Braten fixiert hatte, da hing ihm die Zunge aus'm Hals! ;-))


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!#h

Wie war die Ausfahrt?


Ich werd morgen mal anfangen unsern Bericht zu schreiben...:q

Fischbilder gibbet leider wenig bis gar keine, dafür jede Menge Andere!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen:
> 
> 
> 
> Voll aus dem Leben gegriffen.......#h




wie jetzt ich seh nich immer so aus. nur manchmal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der Blick ging eindeutig Richtung Backofen...:q
> 
> 
> Als er den Braten fixiert hatte, da hing ihm die Zunge aus'm Hals! ;-))




richtichhhhhh und den gleichen blick habe ich nachher nochmal wenn ich in c.a. 2 stunden den römertopf öffne


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier die Bilder von der Ausfahrt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1881139&postcount=1010 ...sind leider auch nicht sehr viele, dafür schöne 

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/4549/msblauort040108004xo2.jpg

hier die Forelle... leider schon ohne Kopf, dat is ein netter Brummer gewesen 
http://img85.*ih.us/img85/737/msblauort040108005wl5.jpg

und nochmal im Querschnitt 
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/8038/msblauort040108006qh3.jpg

..und ein bischen Laboe hinterher..
http://img85.*ih.us/img85/5070/msblauort040108008eb8.jpg

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/6896/msblauort040108007xn9.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey da iss wohl was schief gelaufen sehe kein bild und die links bringen auch nichts zum vorschein #c

ups nu sindse da lag wohl am aufbau


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schick schick#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, was ne schöne Forelle!:q

Von der hätt ich gern ein vor dem Schlachten Bild gesehen...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey da iss wohl was schief gelaufen sehe kein bild und die links bringen auch nichts zum vorschein #c
> 
> ups nu sindse da lag wohl am aufbau


 
ne ne da waren erst nur die Links ist schon richtig, *ih hatte mich irgendwie gelinkt  |muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, was ne schöne Forelle!:q
> 
> Von der hätt ich gern ein vor dem Schlachten Bild gesehen...|rolleyes


 
...die hat so 'ne Kiste voll gefüllt #d Hammer Teil, ohne shize |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...die hat so 'ne Kiste voll gefüllt #d Hammer Teil, ohne shize |rolleyes




Das wird mein Ziel dies Jahr! So nen Fisch auf die Schuppen zu legen...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das wird mein Ziel dies Jahr! So nen Fisch auf die Schuppen zu legen...:q:q:q


 
...denn mal ran an die Küste #: und sag bescheid vielleicht darf ich mit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das wird mein Ziel dies Jahr! So nen Fisch auf die Schuppen zu legen...:q:q:q



das bin ich dabei nix alleine mal schnell mefos jagen nene


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...denn mal ran an die Küste #: und sag bescheid vielleicht darf ich mit



das soll an uns nich liegen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...denn mal ran an die Küste #: und sag bescheid vielleicht darf ich mit




Das Faschingswochenende lacht mich so an!:q

Mal schauen. Frauchen wird's dann noch zu kalt sein, um in der Ostsee zu stehen...
Wenn ich nen Verrückten finde, der mit mir zusammen hochturnt!#c|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das soll an uns nich liegen :q



|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## nemles (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

grinnssss


Na da sinnmer dabei daaaad is priiiiima!!!!:vik::vik::vik:



Wie gesagt, ich gugge ma, das ich dieses Jahr Rügen klar mache.




Andy, die Zunge würde ich chirurgisch behandeln lassen...#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rügen wär natürlich ein feines Gebiet, um Mefo's zu jagen...:q

Nur oberhölleweit zu fahren für mich!
Da ist ein verlängertes WE zu kurz!!!|uhoh:

Lieber Kleinwaabs die Kante!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das Faschingswochenende lacht mich so an!:q


 
...dann erzähl einem Norddeutschen doch mal wann das ist :q:q:q


----------



## Macker (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn Petri  Chris Ich  hoffe für Morgen auf etwas weniger Wind.
Mal sehen dann kann Ich mir Wattis wohl Sparen wenn da heute auch nichts drauf war.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Rügen wär natürlich ein feines Gebiet, um Mefo's zu jagen...:q
> 
> Nur oberhölleweit zu fahren für mich!
> Da ist ein verlängertes WE zu kurz!!!|uhoh:
> ...



kommste ein tag früher und den rest teilen wir uns :z:z:z


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, die Zunge würde ich chirurgisch behandeln lassen...#h



das werten wir beim nächsten treffen aus |motz::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich schau hier schon son weilchen wer so alles hier im trööt nach dem rechten sieht und hab so festgestellt da mindestens 50 % der besucher kein bisschen profil eingegeben haben 

 ich weiß nich ? muß man was verbergen 


greez
andy


----------



## Macker (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy Also ich lese hier auch regelmässig mit .
Aber wie meinst du das mit dem Profil?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @andy Also ich lese hier auch regelmässig mit .
> Aber wie meinst du das mit dem Profil?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



klickst du auf namen / offentliches profil :und da steht entweder nichts!( wie ich in letzter zeit feststellen muß )  oder wie bei uns ! ein kleiner einblick was wir machen wo wir herkommen und wie alt wir sind wo wir angeln was wir angeln. weißt du #h

greez
andy


----------



## Macker (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ah Ja das habe Ich jetzt auch gefunden hatte Ich aber schon bei der Anmeldung ausgefüllt.
Aber wie schon mal gesagt vieleicht past es ja mal das Ich euch beim Fischen Treffe bin ja von mitte April bis mitte September 12 Wochen im Wohnwagen bei Laboe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klaro wird bestimmt ein we dabei sein ,wo wir hochgedüßt kommen.#6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ah Ja das habe Ich jetzt auch gefunden hatte Ich aber schon bei der Anmeldung ausgefüllt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



du warst damit auch nicht gemeint . denn du hast( wie alle nichts zu verbergenden ) ja was preis gegeben. 

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dann erzähl einem Norddeutschen doch mal wann das ist :q:q:q





|bigeyesWiiiieee??? Ihr habt keinen Karneval???|kopfkrat


Saufen in Verkleidung!!!:q

Ist dies Jahr vom ersten bis zum vierten Februar...

Da könnten wir ne Küstentour starten!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich schau hier schon son weilchen wer so alles hier im trööt nach dem rechten sieht und hab so festgestellt da mindestens 50 % der besucher kein bisschen profil eingegeben haben
> 
> ich weiß nich ? muß man was verbergen
> 
> ...




|sagnix|muahah:|sagnix

Wer macht denn sowas nur???|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyesWiiiieee??? Ihr habt keinen Karneval???|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Saufen in Verkleidung!!!:q
> ...



klar haben wir karneval zumindest bei uns. aber erste februar woche ,sach ich schonmal vorsichtshalber ab das wird arschkalt und warscheinlich ist die küstenregion eingefroren|supergri. wenns nich so sein sollte ,bin ich dabei.

gruß dem ghost|gr:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy San, was macht der Braten???#h:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar haben wir karneval zumindest bei uns. aber erste februar woche ,sach ich schonmal vorsichtshalber ab das wird arschkalt und warscheinlich ist die küstenregion eingefroren|supergri. wenns nich so sein sollte ,bin ich dabei. *Dann stippen wir eben Mefo's vom Eis aus!!!:g*
> 
> gruß dem ghost|gr:  *Bin doch schon wieder sichtbar...|supergri*
> 
> ...




Notfalls machen wir halt ne Kuddertour draus!#c:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Andy San, was macht der Braten???#h:q



ups da isser ja sichtbar :q  in c.a 30 min  werd ich verschwunden sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups da isser ja sichtbar :q  in c.a 30 min  werd ich verschwunden sein



Mach mal ein Bildchen, damit ich ne Onlinewertung abgeben kann!:q

Will doch sehen, ob du meinen Rat befolgt hast...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Notfalls machen wir halt ne Kuddertour draus!#c:q



überredet :vik: bin dabei ohne wenn und aber einfach nur dabei


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Notfalls machen wir halt ne Kuddertour draus!#c:q





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bildchen, damit ich ne Onlinewertung abgeben kann!:q
> 
> Will doch sehen, ob du meinen Rat befolgt hast...|rolleyes


alles klar geht gleich los


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> überredet :vik: bin dabei ohne wenn und aber einfach nur dabei




|jump:Ole Ole Ole!!!:q

Liz will auch mit...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so kleiner vorgeschmack iss noch nich ganz fertich. aber gleichhttp://img168.*ih.us/img168/5072/essentr9.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Woahhh Salzwedel ist doch garnicht so weit oder? :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo!!! Sieht doch schon gut aus!!!

Mach mal noch schön Bier drüber und die Kruste kann noch bissl stärker grillen...
Die wirft richtige Blasen, dann isse am Besten!:q

Aber, das wird legger, ich seh das schon.
Hätt ich nicht eben so gut gefuttert, dann würd mir schon wieder der Sabber laufen...|rolleyes

Laßt's euch schmecken!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Woahhh Salzwedel ist doch garnicht so weit oder? :q


na dann mußte dich aber beeilen kai ansonsten wirds kalt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo!!! Sieht doch schon gut aus!!!
> 
> Mach mal noch schön Bier drüber und die Kruste kann noch bissl stärker grillen...
> Die wirft richtige Blasen, dann isse am Besten!:q
> ...



kommt noch eins wenn fertich iss . war ja nur ein vorgeschmack


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm mal sehen ob die Horrex noch anspringt...


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei mir gibt es jetzt noch ne Ladung schnöden Leberkäse und ab 20.15 Uhr
Herr der Ringe auf dem Zweiten :q


----------



## djoerni (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann kannste gleich über scheeßel fahren... stehe mit helm auf und floater an an der hauptstraße! sieht superlegger aus!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein glück keiner war da :q bild kommt heut  nich mehr . bauch iss zu rund 


zeische war das legger.ein dank an den cheeeefekocccche dirksan für das rezept 



aber morgen früh  sende ich noch mal eins.#6

und weiter so lasst mal was von euren abendbrot sehen :q
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ein glück keiner war da :q bild kommt heut  nich mehr . bauch iss zu rund
> 
> 
> zeische war das legger.ein dank an den cheeeefekocccche dirksan für das rezept
> ...




Bei uns gab's legger Kotlett mit Kartoffeln und Erbsen/Möhrengemüse...

Bild existiert leider keins mehr! Könnte aber morgen früh eins machen! Wenn's wieder raus kommt!!!

So, ihr Leut! Bis morgen, hab noch nen Termin...:k:k:k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

_so leutz 


bis morge

greez
der andy
_


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Könnte aber morgen früh eins machen! Wenn's wieder raus kommt!!!






*BITTE NICH!!!!

*


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *BITTE NICH!!!!
> 
> *






|muahah:

Das wär dann ein schöner Start in den Tach, oder???



Nee, keine Angst, büschen Anstand hab ich schon noch!


----------



## djoerni (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das halte ich fürn gerücht...*duck und wech...


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar haben wir karneval zumindest bei uns...


 
...sicher gibbet das irgendwo, aber gehört hab ich von sowas noch nichts    



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...und weiter so lasst mal was von euren abendbrot sehen :q


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei uns gab's legger Kotlett mit Kartoffeln und Erbsen/Möhrengemüse...


 
Ist das hier der neue Nahrungsmittel-Thread #c #c #c |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...sicher gibbet das irgendwo, aber gehört hab ich von sowas noch nichts
> 
> *Seltsam, diese Norddeutschen!!!#c|supergri|rolleyes*
> 
> ...




*Mann, klar! Wie ernährt sich der Meeresangler richtig!:m
*
Sowas ist äußerst wichtig! Der Meeresangler muß schließlich den derbsten Naturgewalten standhalten...

Hat man damals bei einem jungen Mann gesehen, der mit uns rausgefahren ist!
War ganz falsch ernährt und hat von ein paar Wellen angefangen ganz übel Bröckchen zu husten... Namen nenn ich jetzt hier nicht!#d

Hätte dieser junge Mann sich besser ernährt, dann müßte er jetzt nicht im Friedfischbereich rumlungern!#h|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Mann, klar! Wie ernährt sich der Meeresangler richtig!:m*
> 
> Sowas ist äußerst wichtig! Der Meeresangler muß schließlich den derbsten Naturgewalten standhalten...
> 
> ...


 














...dabei war er aber noch ziemlich Treffsicher |rolleyes

aber, hast ja recht, so hatte ich das noch garnicht gesehen:

dann mal los, also ich hatte Mi abend noch schnell nen Döner, der sich Verdauungstechnisch, gut zur Vorbreitung aufs Kuttern eignet #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> also ich hatte Mi abend noch schnell nen Döner, der sich Verdauungstechnisch, gut zur Vorbreitung aufs Kuttern eignet #6



um gottes willen bist du irre son döner kann sehr derbe nebenwirkungen erzeugen . mir wird immer ganz gammlig wenn ich döner höre #d

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dabei war er aber noch ziemlich Treffsicher |rolleyes
> 
> aber, hast ja recht, so hatte ich das noch garnicht gesehen:
> 
> dann mal los, also ich hatte Mi abend noch schnell nen Döner, der sich Verdauungstechnisch, gut zur Vorbreitung aufs Kuttern eignet #6




Döner ist eine super Speise für Meeresangler!
Macht nen tiefen Schwerpunkt und hilft vor allem, wenn's auf'm Kudder eng ist!
Stellt nämlich, bedingt durch ordentlich Knoblauchsoße, sicher, dass sich keiner in den Bereich der üblen Ausdünstungen traut...
So haste dann, trotz Überfüllung, ordentlich Platz zum angeln!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



andy0209 schrieb:


> um gottes willen bist du irre son döner kann sehr derbe nebenwirkungen erzeugen . mir wird immer ganz gammlig wenn ich döner höre #d
> 
> greez
> andy


 
...so gings mir nach dem Mittagessen...legger Bohnensuppe 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Döner ist eine super Speise für Meeresangler!
> Macht nen tiefen Schwerpunkt und hilft vor allem, wenn's auf'm Kudder eng ist!
> Stellt nämlich, bedingt durch ordentlich Knoblauchsoße, sicher, dass sich keiner in den Bereich der üblen Ausdünstungen traut...
> So haste dann, trotz Überfüllung, ordentlich Platz zum angeln!:m


 
mein reden :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



andy0209 schrieb:


> um gottes willen bist du irre son döner kann sehr derbe nebenwirkungen erzeugen . mir wird immer ganz gammlig wenn ich döner höre #d
> 
> greez
> andy




Döner geht natürlich *nur *vom Türken des Vertrauens!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Döner geht natürlich *nur *vom Türken des Vertrauens!!!|rolleyes



vertrauen |kopfkrat ne ne |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Döner geht natürlich *nur *vom Türken des Vertrauens!!!|rolleyes


 
...mein TdV verkauft nur... |sagnix |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



andy0209 schrieb:


> vertrauen |kopfkrat ne ne |rolleyes




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Haben auch nur Einen, wo ich das ohne Bedenken essen kann...
Aber der ist richtig gut!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

.....  nur mal kurz die überschrift wieder geändert |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Nahrungsmittel-Thread*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...mein TdV verkauft nur... |sagnix |rolleyes



Oh Oh!!!
Dem vertraust du???????????????????????????|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Liz261280 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Männers, hier is ja schon richtig was los!!!
Also, ich hab mich jetzt auch gestärkt mit Gewürzkuchen, Kaffee, mehreren Brötchen und nochmal Kaffee.... Von mir aus kann s losgehen! Welchen Kutter nehmen wir? :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Oh!!!
> Dem vertraust du???????????????????????????|bigeyes|bigeyes


 
...sicher dat #6



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Männers, hier is ja schon richtig was los!!!
> Also, ich hab mich jetzt auch gestärkt mit Gewürzkuchen, Kaffee, mehreren Brötchen und nochmal Kaffee.... Von mir aus kann s losgehen! Welchen Kutter nehmen wir? :vik:


 
schlag mal was vor  wenn Kutter dann aber fix, nochmal die Frage: wann ist das genau?


----------



## Liz261280 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schön wär s, wenn wir schon wieder losziehen könnten.... Aber... #q
Mal sehen, so ein zwei Monate müssen wir uns noch gedulden... Die Fänge sind ja im Mom eh nicht so berauschend....


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Männers, hier is ja schon richtig was los!!!
> Also, ich hab mich jetzt auch gestärkt mit Gewürzkuchen, Kaffee, mehreren Brötchen und nochmal Kaffee.... Von mir aus kann s losgehen! Welchen Kutter nehmen wir? :vik:



Moin Baby!:k#h

Ich wär für Blauort oder Forelle!!!|supergri

@ peilungsloser MFT-Chris,

01.02.08 - 04.02.08:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Obwohl ich ganz ehrlich eher für Watangeln oder Kleinboot wäre!|supergri

*Will Ostseesilber fangen!!!!|rolleyes*


----------



## Liz261280 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Schätzelein:k, mal sehen was unsere Babysitter dazu sagen


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ganz ehrlich eher für Watangeln oder Kleinboot wäre!|supergri
> 
> *Will Ostseesilber fangen!!!!|rolleyes*


 
ja schon klar, aber ehrlich gesagt halte ich das für wenig Sinnvoll, anfang Februar hats hier auch anständig Kälte und nach Gestern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








...Kleinboot kannst Du abhaken, zu Kalt 
...Watangeln #c ich ahne das das auch ein bischen Kälter werden wird, also auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...und Kuttern, Vorteil ist man kann sich ab und an mal aufwärmen, Nachteil: mitten in der Laichzeit :r |kopfkrat #d


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja schon klar, aber ehrlich gesagt halte ich das für wenig Sinnvoll, anfang Februar hats hier auch anständig Kälte und nach Gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*So bissel lecker geräucherter Laich, das wär doch auch was oder???|rolleyes*


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Schätzelein:k, mal sehen was unsere Babysitter dazu sagen




Die kriegen wir schon überredet...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *So bissel lecker geräucherter Laich, das wär doch auch was oder???|rolleyes*


 
...erst wollt ich das als Vorteil beim Kuttern eintragen :m #q


----------



## Liz261280 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin dann mal wech... #h
bye bye


----------



## Macker (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So bin Gut Durchgelüftet wieder zuhause. Morgens S O 6 -5 Grad
ca 13 Uhr Abgebrochen S O 7 mit Böen und -5 Grad .
Trotz wiederholten Streueinsatz von Birte das ganze Deck vereist.
Achtung heute wieder eine Mefo nicht ganz so Groß wie Gestern aber Immerhin.
Waren ca 30 Leute an Board Fisch war etwa auch um die 30 allerdings etliche ausfälle, wegen Würfelhusten.
Was an Dorsch kam war nette Küchengröße 55+-10cm.
Ich hatte selber 2 war für die Bedingungen OK.
So und jetzt muss Ich bis zum 20 auf die Nächste Tour warten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Jörg #6

das hört sich ja nicht so gut an, Gestern wars nach einmaligem Streuen relativ Eisfrei, nur die Bänke waren mit ner leichten Schicht überzogen  wir sind gegen 14 uhr zurück #c war ebenfalls so einiges vom Frühstück in der Luft unterwegs 

 weil teilweise heftigte Brecher in der Drift übelstes Rollen verursacht haben 



naja ich geh erst wieder los wenns wieder Warm ist 

 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na alle aus heut abend


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, bin grad am Auftauen. War heut mal erfolglos anne Elbe.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, bin grad am Auftauen. War heut mal erfolglos anne Elbe.



wieso machste denn sowas erfolglos angeln gehen wie uncool


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat erklär mal den Fischkensn. Die wollten einfach nich.:r

Hab aber auch nicht allzulange durchgehalten.
Ar...kalt und dauernd Nieselregen.

Da lob ich mir doch ne warme Hütte mit nem lecker .......braten.:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp müßen wir nur acht geben dat der dirk immer mit bei iss sonst haben wir nur warme hütte ohne braten


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und vor allen Dingen aufpassen, daß er sich nicht zu häufig die Vorderflossen verbrennt.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und vor allen Dingen aufpassen, daß er sich nicht zu häufig die Vorderflossen verbrennt.:m



;+;+;+ hab ich was verpasst |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube mich an einen kurzzeitig sehr schmerzhaften Gesichtsausdruck erinnern zu können:c


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ;+;+;+ hab ich was verpasst |bigeyes




Keine Angst, ich kann das ab! Bin Superdad...:vik:

Wir kommen doch immer mit bei MFT-Ausflügen! Ist für uns Pflicht!!!

Und Krustenbraten ist ab jetzt auch immer dabei.|rolleyes
Müssen nur immer zusehen, dass wir ne Hütte mit nem ordentlichen Backofen buchen... + TOPFLAPPEN!!!|rolleyes#q|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> Moin zusammen #h



moin moin fischräuber wat machen die strassen in hh wieder alles abgetaut ?
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich kann das ab! Bin Superdad...:vik:
> 
> Wir kommen doch immer mit bei MFT-Ausflügen! Ist für uns Pflicht!!!
> 
> ...



ups hab ich doch garnich mitbekommen . werde mich schleunigst um original mft topflappen kümmern .so geht das nich das unser koch mit hohen verbrennungsgraden seinen braten dinieren muß  mutti wird welche stricken oder häkeln oder was weiß ich mama macht das schon :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups hab ich doch garnich mitbekommen . werde mich schleunigst um original mft topflappen kümmern .so geht das nich das unser koch mit hohen verbrennungsgraden seinen braten dinieren muß  mutti wird welche stricken oder häkeln oder was weiß ich mama macht das schon :m




Ich Vollhirse hätte ja auch welche mitnehmen können...|rolleyes

Oder einfach beim Deckelabnehmen bißchen aufpassen sollen.
Die Vodka vorher hätten danach bestimmt auch noch geschmeckt!|kopfkrat|supergri

Hab aber bis auf den momentanen Schmerz nix davon gespürt!
Nur paar Tage später gab's bissl Sauerei, als ich mir die Kruste (meine, nicht die vom Braten) abgerissen hab...#q#q#q
Portemonnai aus der Hose geholt und als ich dann der Tusse beim Bäcker das Geld geben wollte, hat die leicht verstört auf meine blutende Pfote geguckt!|supergri


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Shit, so schlimm sah es im ersten Moment gar nicht aus.:r

Aber ich hoffe, das heilt alles wieder ab.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich Vollhirse hätte ja auch welche mitnehmen können...|rolleyes
> 
> Oder einfach beim Deckelabnehmen bißchen aufpassen sollen.
> Die Vodka vorher hätten danach bestimmt auch noch geschmeckt!|kopfkrat|supergri
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh Shit, so schlimm sah es im ersten Moment gar nicht aus.:r
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, das heilt alles wieder ab.



klar doch hat doch liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh Shit, so schlimm sah es im ersten Moment gar nicht aus.:r
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, das heilt alles wieder ab.




Is schon wieder fast verheilt!!! Westerwälder sind bei sowas ziemlich schmerzfrei...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar doch hat doch liz




Genau so isses! Lizchen hat bissel geblasen und schon gings mir wieder prächtig!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Is schon wieder fast verheilt!!! Westerwälder sind bei sowas ziemlich schmerzfrei...:vik:



das wollte ich jetzt hören


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soa...nu aba...tach ersma an alle  #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> soa...nu aba...tach ersma an alle  #h




Ui Ui Ui! Siehst aber gaaaanz schön verbeult aus Fischräuber!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genau so isses! Lizchen hat bissel geblasen und schon gings mir wieder prächtig!!!|rolleyes



geht mir auch immer so nachem blasen lassen


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genau so isses! Lizchen hat bissel geblasen und schon gings mir wieder prächtig!!!|rolleyes




Na wenn das mal nix für dieses Ferkelchen Fahnder ist.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> soa...nu aba...tach ersma an alle  #h



wo hasu mein foto her ich hab nemlich auch nen waschbärbauch :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#:sacht mal...hat einer von euch zufällig n boot an der ostsee liegen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> soa...nu aba...tach ersma an alle  #h



tach fischräuber hier im board auf das du viel spaß hier haben wirst #6

greez
andy


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*lach...den hab ich mir beim angeln im jökelfjord antrainiert,andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> #:sacht mal...hat einer von euch zufällig n boot an der ostsee liegen?



nee wir wohnen alle ein stück weg .meins iss noch im bau denke mal das es in paar wochen fertig iss und dann wirds hintern kraftfahrzeugwagen gespannt und mitgenommen. #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> *lach...den hab ich mir beim angeln im jökelfjord antrainiert,andy



ups dann bleib ich da fern sonst haut mir die alde ab |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schlauchi wird bei Bedarf rausgeholt. Liegt ansonsten im Keller.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schlauchi wird bei Bedarf rausgeholt. Liegt ansonsten im Keller.



ich hoffe nich dat kleine da vom bild |supergri


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, das is dat vom Nachwuchs. Man kann ja nicht früh genug midde Ausbildung anfangen. Meins hat ca. drei Meter mehr.
Und ist Wasserschnittiger geformt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt :m


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups dann bleib ich da fern sonst haut mir die alde ab |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

hm...kenn ich doch irgendwoher...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> hm...kenn ich doch irgendwoher...:m



naja wenn se hunger kriegen kommen sie wieder #6|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal dirksan haste schon mit dem bericht angefangen


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist hier auch einer von euch brandungsangler...oder alle nur bootsangler?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten nu alle am


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ok..frage hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, noch hellwach. Warte nur auf die Antwort von burning hand. Thema Bericht und so.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal dirksan haste schon mit dem bericht angefangen




Nee, hab noch nicht angefangen!#t

Werd mich aber nachher mal drantun und ein zwei Stündchen schreiben...


@ verbeulter Fischjäger!

Ich würd das Pimmelbild ein bißchen entschärfen!|bigeyes
Könnte sonst nen Anschiß zur Folge haben...
Lesen ja auch viele Kiddies mit!#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> ist hier auch einer von euch brandungsangler...oder alle nur bootsangler?



begeisterter brandungsangler :vik: .nur alleine machts nich unbedingt spaß aber meine urlaubstrips nach dk belaufen sich ausschließlich ums brandungsangeln. leider hat mein kumpel ein wenig viel zu tun vor paar jahren waren wir regelmäßig inner brandung.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> ok..frage hat sich schon erledigt



wie was erledigt war ich zu langsam |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich würd das Pimmelbild ein bißchen entschärfen!|bigeyes
> Könnte sonst nen Anschiß zur Folge haben...
> Lesen ja auch viele Kiddies mit!#h



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:seh ich ja jetzt erst  |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, geh grad mal ne Erfrischungszigarette schmauchen und dann schreib ich Teil I...

Überlegt euch schonmal ne Threadüberschrift!

Ach, Tom, kannst mir deine Bilder schicken? Will die Schönsten doch auch mit einbauen...


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muddu besser guggen...


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schieb ich Dir rüber. Mußt aber Gedult haben. Bei Andy hats Stunden (ohne Viedeo) gedauert.


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, schieb mal ne PN mit Deiner EMehl rüber. Geht schneller...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muddu besser guggen...



Hä?????


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Achso, schieb mal ne PN mit Deiner EMehl rüber. Geht schneller...




Yo geht klar...

PN geht gleich raus!|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, dann bin ich jetzt mal für ein paar Stündchen am schreibseln...
Grad noch bissel Bier's geholt!

Überschrift wird werden : *MFT-Liz und die neun starken Männer in Dänemark!!!*


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu haste genug zum Laden.....


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bestens! Dank dir...:m

Ihr könnt ja auch noch Bilder zusätzlich reinstellen und mir so Arbeit abnehmen!

Weil der Text wird doch seeeehr ausführlich!|rolleyes#c|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gib Dir Mühe:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gib Dir Mühe:vik:




Was sonst!!!:vik:

Morgen früh habt ihr schonmal ne schöne Lektüre zum Lesen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder .was heißt morgen früh 0.01 uhr oder wann kann ich mit nachtlektüre rechnen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bestens! Dank dir...:m
> 
> Ihr könnt ja auch noch Bilder zusätzlich reinstellen und mir so Arbeit abnehmen!
> 
> Weil der Text wird doch seeeehr ausführlich!|rolleyes#c|rolleyes



ich hab nichts fotofiert war ja mit filmen beschätigt :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so da bin ich wieder .was heißt morgen früh 0.01 uhr oder wann kann ich mit nachtlektüre rechnen |supergri|supergri|supergri




Ruhig Brauner!!!|rolleyes

Ich hab ja schon eine Seite geschrieben. Aber noch Einleitung...
Das dauert bissl!
Muß ja alles im Geiste revue passieren lassen und dann aufschreiben!:m

Frag mal ob die anderen (Jens, Jörg, Thomas u. Stefan) noch Bilder haben...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich hab nichts fotofiert war ja mit filmen beschätigt :m




Dann könntest du mal das Video bei YOUTUBE reinstellen, damit ich das verlinken kann...#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie bei youtube ;+ da gehen nur max 100mb hochzuladen |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie bei youtube ;+ da gehen nur max 100mb hochzuladen |kopfkrat



Ui! Wußt ich net!

Frag mal hier im Board, den Videoexperten franzel16, ob die das Ding irgendwie auf diese Big Catch Seite implantieren können:::


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui! Wußt ich net!
> 
> Frag mal hier im Board, den Videoexperten franzel16, ob die das Ding irgendwie auf diese Big Catch Seite implantieren können:::


da gehen auch nur 100mb soweit ich weiß.
aber ich werd morgen mal ein paar bruchstücke rauskopieren und die hochladen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui! Wußt ich net!
> 
> Frag mal hier im Board, den Videoexperten franzel16, ob die das Ding irgendwie auf diese Big Catch Seite implantieren können:::



habmich mal ein wenig belesen bis max 1gb geht zu machen werd ich morgen mal noch ein wenig studieren und schneiden und laden#6

bei you tube


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha .... hier is ja ne Menge nachzulesen wenn man das nich ständig verfolgt ....  |rolleyes
muß hier glaub ich öfter mal reinschauen ... :m
nun aber ins Bett - morgen früh raus und dann mitn Boot los zur Ostsee #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oha .... hier is ja ne Menge nachzulesen wenn man das nich ständig verfolgt ....  |rolleyes
> muß hier glaub ich öfter mal reinschauen ... :m
> nun aber ins Bett - morgen früh raus und dann mitn Boot los zur Ostsee #h



na denn mal petri für morgen jörg #6
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute ich mach auch vom acker bin so müde vom bier |supergri|supergri|supergri

bis morgen denndann#h
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oha .... hier is ja ne Menge nachzulesen wenn man das nich ständig verfolgt ....  |rolleyes
> muß hier glaub ich öfter mal reinschauen ... :m
> nun aber ins Bett - morgen früh raus und dann mitn Boot los zur Ostsee #h



Mach das Jörg!|supergri

Und ich drück dir auch die Pfoten, dass morgen ein paar ordentliche Einschläge in deine Rute krachen!:m


@ Andy San,

Nacht, du alte Saufziege!|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und ich drück dir auch die Pfoten, dass morgen ein paar ordentliche Einschläge in deine Rute krachen!:m



werde berichten über das was sich an meinen 7 Schleppruten so alles vergreifen wird ... :m N8 nun aber ! |wavey:


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soa...ma kuckn,wie dat nu aussieht |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> soa...ma kuckn,wie dat nu aussieht |supergri



Besser ist dat!!!#6#6#6


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muss noch ma n bischen testen....


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*lach...joa,seh ich auch so,dirk


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber die signatur gefällt mir noch nich so...dat muss ich noch ändern  *gg


----------



## SimonHH (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so...nu sieht dat ersma schick aus...ich sach ma bis morgen abend   gute n8 alle zusammen


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst du hier: *

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117160
*


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! 
so, noch mal schnell hier nach dem rechten sehen, dann gehts los 
schönen Tag allen zusammen heute |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !
> so, noch mal schnell hier nach dem rechten sehen, dann gehts los
> schönen Tag allen zusammen heute |wavey:



oh man jörg hier regnet es immer lang hin ich hoffe du hast besseres wetter zum glück sind die temps ein wenig gestiegen.
und nu mach die kisten voll #6

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> soa...ma kuckn,wie dat nu aussieht |supergri



ohhhh ganz der pappa |kopfkrat oder mama :m

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> so...nu sieht dat ersma schick aus...ich sach ma bis morgen abend   gute n8 alle zusammen



|asmil: Und beißen sie ? |director: Nein keine angst ich beiße nich |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*hehe...moin andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk
haste ja mal wieder gut hinbekommen .ich bin am arbeiten zwecks video alles nich so einfach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> *hehe...moin andy



moin moin dat

schon wach |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa...seit um 7...*gäääääääääääääääääääääähn
war schon fleissig...am basteln 

ist das die tour,die da in deiner signatur drinsteht?? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp dat iss sie:m ich glaub die sig kann ich denn mal entfernen und an der nächsten basteln |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach das...
ich weis noch nich,ob das bei mir klappt #c schaun mer ma...


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk
> haste ja mal wieder gut hinbekommen. *Danke schön...*:vik:
> 
> 
> ich bin am arbeiten zwecks video alles nich so einfach




Kannst vielleicht auch noch paar Bilder von Jörg organisieren???
Der hatte nämlich ganz Schöne gemacht...

Komm heut Abend wieder in's Board, jetzt ist Kinderzeit!|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp dirk werd mich gleich mal drum kümmern #6 so ich lade jetzt mal ein video zu you tube schick dir nacher den link.
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Dirk!

Echt schönen Bericht hast Du da geschreibselt!
Ich hoffe, dass wir 2008 endlich mal zusammen los kommen


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr lieben...ich werd ma die bude auf hochglanz bringen.ich sach ma bis später...#h


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin wieder da...  =)


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

es darf hier ruhig geschrieben werden.... =)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hör auf jetzt |supergri echt |supergri gibbet wat neues ????


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay:

ruhig


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt ruhig haste valium genascht|supergri


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich versuche dauernd dem Dirk ein paar Bilder rüberzubeamen.#q

Klappt aber anscheinend nicht so richtig. Wahrscheinlich habe
ich sein Postfach jetzt so zugespamt, da brauch der ne Woche zum aufräumen.#h


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt ruhig haste valium genascht|supergri




Nö, aber Fischräuber hatte doch geschrieben:

		es darf hier ruhig geschrieben werden.

Und das hab ich gemacht.


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geht doch  *gg   

hi nemles  =)


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sühst, auch Ex-Hamburger kann man(n) erziehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich versuche dauernd dem Dirk ein paar Bilder rüberzubeamen.#q
> 
> Klappt aber anscheinend nicht so richtig. Wahrscheinlich habe
> ich sein Postfach jetzt so zugespamt, da brauch der ne Woche zum aufräumen.#h



naja der wird sich nacher bestimmt noch sehen lassen.
mein video läd jetzt seid 14 uhr mal sehen wann fertich iss #c


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann läßt Du also dauernd den Server wegen Überlast abrauchen?|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne ne dat bin ich net das video läuft aufen anderen rechener jeder hat sein aufgabenbereich :m


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat einer vo9n euch zufällig noch nr rolle zu verkaufen,wo 100m 0,40mm schnur raufpassen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

für welches angeln brauchste die denn ? mal sehen was sich machen lässt


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aal in der elbe...  =)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ess mal schnell abendbrot und dann kommet ein bild hab noch 3 rollen gleicher baureihe für schmales geld :m


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

für kleines geld is immer gut...danke andy  =)

---------------rauchpause----------------------bg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so fertich mit futtern 
also sind natürlich keine top profirollen aber stabil genug fürn größten aal.
kommen von mb fishing heißen big fish und kapazität 200m.0.50 mm was ich allerdings bezweifel wenn da 100meter 0,50 raufgehen iss das viel. alu weitwurfspule und angeblich 13+1 lager ;+ naja dafür aber echtholzgriff .mir wäre lieb wenn du alle 3 mitten mal nimmst schlag nen preis vor aber bitte nich über 50 euro für alle |supergri hab sie selber vor 1 jahr gekauft und endsprechen nicht meinen bedingungen aber fürs aal angeln sind die gut zu gebrauchen.

http://img258.*ih.us/img258/7829/jd100007ml0.jpg


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na hallo...die sehn doch gut aus.brauchen auch keine top rollen zu sein...sie müssen funktionieren...und das zuverlässig.basta  *lach

ok..ich überleg mir was...  =)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar liegen ja hier rum und stauben vor sich ein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man iss dat nervig :
 Der Server ist zurzeit ausgelastet. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder.

hier sind 630 leutz auf der seite das kann doch nich sein das da der server in die kniee geht#q


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denke...nich mehr lange


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> ich denke...nich mehr lange



naja einfach pn |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast du ne preisvorstellung? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> hast du ne preisvorstellung? |kopfkrat



hasu pn


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa...geht in ordnung.#6 aber brauchste nich schicken...bring sie einfach zum angeln mit =)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut gesagt getan mußt mich denn aber drann errinnern weil die nächsten tage wird ja nichts morgen und die tage gehts erstmal am boot weiter


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so..ich hoffe ma,das dieser schrottserver nu wieder funkt...geht einem ja auffn sack.:r

ja,kein problem andy...sach einfach bescheid,wann du zeit hast und dann findet sich da schon n termin


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so, ich bin wieder da ...
war leider ein *sehr, sehr bescheidener Tag* auf See insgesamt gesehen ... #q


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha...erzähl jörg...wat war los bzw. nich los?  =)


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja...wieder ne Erfahrung reicher #t
Was kostet der Spass ??
Ne Spende in welcher Höhe |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ FischräuberHH
auf den blauen Link klicken.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

Oh man was für eine ********...
Hat der Einsatz was gekostet?


----------



## SimonHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gemacht....
au weia...das is doch echt zum :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> so, ich bin wieder da ...
> war leider ein *sehr, sehr bescheidener Tag* auf See insgesamt gesehen ... #q




Oh Shit, Jörg! Das ja mal äußerst bescheiden...|bigeyes

Hoffe die Reparatur wird nicht ganz so teuer! Aber Bootskrempel geht ja immer bissel mehr ins Geld.

Haste denn deinen anderen Motor verkauft?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups jörg dat iss ja mal nen nich so schöner bericht. nur gut das es nur ein materieller schaden ist ( der hoffendlich nich all zu teuer wird) wichtig iss das euch nichts passiert ist. stimmt eine spende wird da auch von mir eingehen irgendwann könnte auch ich oder jeder andere hilfe brauchen.
greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine Ahnung ob der Einsatz was kostet ....
denke wohl nicht ... #c
viel mehr ärgert mich der Motor #q
da denkt man man tut sich mal was gutes legt 2000 EUR aufn Tisch und verreckt bei der 1. Fahrt nachdem man jahrelang mit ollen 2-tacktern problemlos auf der Ostsee unterwegs 
war :c


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich platz jetzt mal hier rein|supergri


Von wo warst du denn los Jörg??


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von Grömitz aus zum schwarzen Grund hochgeschleppt....
fast bis an die Sagasbank noch hoch und dann die Hälfte wieder zurück ....
der Kreuzer kam auch aus Grömitz und das Beiboot hat uns astrein bis an die slippe manöveriert ....


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich heute morgen ausgefüllt und abgeschickt ...

DGzRS, Förderer werden:
http://www.dgzrs.de/index.php?id=115


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

man da habt ihr ja ne Menge reingekloppt übers WE  bin gerade durch mit lesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nu erstmal wieder ab ins Bett  

Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris 

Du hast das gut...

@ Jörg

Mach Dich nicht verrückt, manchmal sind es nur Kleinigkeiten gerade bei der
ganzen Elektronik. Mal sehen was die Werkstatt sagt


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> Du hast das gut...


 
naja das kann man so :vik: und so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sehen :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin zusammen...  =)


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also nach der kurzen Nacht, dem eiskalten Weg zur Arbeit und 
dem was hier nach den Weihnachtstagen los ist.... sehe ich das #6

Werd dann mal weitermachen.... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

immer ran alle sind aus dem winterschlaf erwacht und warten mit ein wenig ablenkung hier. auf besseres wetter zum angriff auf die see :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## SimonHH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...mit heißa und juchee...angeln wir auf meeresfischee...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tschüß gesagt geh jetzt zum bootsbau :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hach wie geil!|rolleyes

Der Montag ist gleich schonmal rum!!!:q

Vier Tage und ich darf wieder Auto fahren...
Und dann geht's fein in Skiurlaub!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feierabend! :q

Jau der schlimmste Tag ist geschafft  ab jetzt geht es bergauf!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keiner da heut abend #c


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doch, hab mir gerade nochmal das Video angesehen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin zu faul zum suchen kannst Du mir mal den Link posten?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Doch, hab mir gerade nochmal das Video angesehen.



bin gerade dabei das zweite zu erstellen mitten neuen programm das es etwas schicker wird .gab son paar probleme beim speichern wolln mal hoffen das es jetzt klappt .weist du wir in brandung :q


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und Dirk am schwimmen:q
Wir am wegfliegen:vik:

Hab übrigens nochmal nachgesehen. In Böen wurden neun gemessen.
Laut BSH.


Eintrag 15 is das Video.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117160


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielen Dank! So ich werd mir jetzt noch bei nem Bier das Video reinziehen und dann
ab in die Knochenkiste. Bis Morsche!

Kai


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und Chris am schwimmen:q
> Wir am wegfliegen:vik:
> 
> Hab übrigens nochmal nachgesehen. In Böen wurden neun gemessen.
> ...



au prima arbeite ich mal mit ein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> au prima arbeite ich mal mit ein



die böen


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, gilt aber für den 29.ten, beim Brandungsangeln. Den Tag vorher gings auf 8 hoch.

Aber Morten hätte sicher abgebrochen, wenn es doch zu gefährlich geworden wäre.
Und da keine angetrunkenen, unkontrollierten Ganoven an Bord waren, war es auch vertretbar. Und der Wind stand ja relativ günstig, so das die See nicht allzu Böse war.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Leut!|wavey:

Keiner da, was'n los???|kopfkrat

Bei uns isses gaaanz schön glatt auf der Strasse.
Sind gut gerutscht heut morgen...|uhoh::q


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin aus HH @ all ! |wavey:
jo, hier auch nen Sauwetter ... |uhoh:
drückt mir mal die Daumen heute was die Motorinspektion hervor bringt .... |uhoh:
hoffe ja nicht sooooooooooooo teuer


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin

bei uns sind 3,8 °c und herrlichster sonnenschein.:vik:

na dann drück ich dir mal die daumen. jörg

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin aus HH @ all ! |wavey:
> jo, hier auch nen Sauwetter ... |uhoh:
> drückt mir mal die Daumen heute was die Motorinspektion hervor bringt .... |uhoh:
> hoffe ja nicht sooooooooooooo teuer




Da sind se ja auf einmal!!!:m


Ich drück dir auch die Däumchen, Jörg!
Hoffentlich isses nur was Kleines und geht schnell wieder zu reparieren...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers
...hier ist auch gerade die Sonne durch  bald kanns wieder losgehen #:


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy San! Was machen wir denn jetzt zur Karnevalszeit???

Wohin??? Ich wär für Kieler Bucht!:q

Oder verschieben wir's, bis es etwas wärmer wird?;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oder verschieben wir's, bis es etwas wärmer wird?;+


 
|good: :m


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieso wärmer wird ????? |kopfkrat
nix passende Kleidung ??? :m
das einzige ist immer der Wind der mir im Winter da nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht .....


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wieso wärmer wird ????? |kopfkrat
> nix passende Kleidung ??? :m
> das einzige ist immer der Wind der mir im Winter da nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht .....


 
..und Wind hats hier doch z.Zt. genug, oder hab ich was verpaßt :q ich glaub kaum das sich das so schnell ändert


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wieso wärmer wird ????? |kopfkrat
> nix passende Kleidung ??? :m
> das einzige ist immer der Wind der mir im Winter da nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht .....




Eben!!! Ich hab passende Kleidung!:vik:
Und außerdem bin ich beim Angeln nicht so frostanfällig...

Wärst du auch für ne Strandwatangeltour zu haben, Jörg???

Ich komm dann hoch! Hab nur keinen Bock auf allein losziehen!


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin  =)


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Simon!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk :m

wat sachst du? ne runde strandwatangeln?? etwa auf ne 73er mefo?  |bigeyes  :q


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> moin dirk :m
> 
> wat sachst du? ne runde strandwatangeln?? etwa auf ne 73er mefo? |bigeyes :q


 
ich bin ja auch dabei, aber Brandung und nur wenn trocken, kalt ist ja nun nicht das große problem, aber Wind und Regen bzw. Schnee :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Andy San! Was machen wir denn jetzt zur Karnevalszeit???
> 
> Wohin??? Ich wär für Kieler Bucht!:q
> 
> Oder verschieben wir's, bis es etwas wärmer wird?;+



naja nächste woche kauf ich den trailer dann den motor und dann werd ich erstmal kassensturz machen.aber ich denke ich werd wohl erstmal aussetzen und der nächste einsatz iss mit boot im schlepptau :vik: ich glaube jetzt gehts vorran montag gibbet lack aufs gfk

greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wärst du auch für ne Strandwatangeltour zu haben, Jörg???



eigendlich ja schon .... aber wird wohl nix mit mir ... #d
nachdem ich mein Mefo-Watangelzeugs vor meinem Umzug ins tiefste Binnenland mal verkauft hatte .... hab ich mir da nix neues mehr zugelegt seit meiner Rückkehr nach HH ....
also nix Wathose und Mefospinnrute usw .... Blinkerkiste wartet hier aber nochmal auf nen EInsatz 
hab es halt seitdem vorgezogen mich schleppend an die ranzumachen und da ne Menge Zeug für gekauft ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...der nächste einsatz iss mit boot im schlepptau :vik: ich glaube jetzt gehts vorran montag gibbet lack aufs gfk


 

|laola: |laola: |laola:|laola:


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy  :m

hm...ich glaube auch,das ich warten werde,bis das wetter einigermaßen trocken is.und die nächsten tage siehts leider nich danach aus...|evil:


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörg.... :m

och...wenns nur das is...da kann ich aushelfen


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> moin dirk :m
> 
> wat sachst du? ne runde strandwatangeln?? etwa auf ne 73er mefo?  |bigeyes  :q



Genau mit Dieser hab ich nen Termin!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja nächste woche kauf ich den trailer dann den motor und dann werd ich erstmal kassensturz machen.aber ich denke ich werd wohl erstmal aussetzen und der nächste einsatz iss mit boot im schlepptau :vik: ich glaube jetzt gehts vorran montag gibbet lack aufs gfk
> 
> greez
> andy




Goil!!!#6

Wenn du auf der Jungfernfahrt noch nen Matrosen brauchst, bin ich dabei...


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da werd ich dich doch gerne mal begleiten,dirk...beim letzten besuch bei ihr hatte ich ihr versprochen,n paar leckere rezepte zu zeigen  :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> eigendlich ja schon .... aber wird wohl nix mit mir ... #d
> nachdem ich mein Mefo-Watangelzeugs vor meinem Umzug ins tiefste Binnenland mal verkauft hatte .... hab ich mir da nix neues mehr zugelegt seit meiner Rückkehr nach HH ....
> also nix Wathose und Mefospinnrute usw .... Blinkerkiste wartet hier aber nochmal auf nen EInsatz
> hab es halt seitdem vorgezogen mich schleppend an die ranzumachen und da ne Menge Zeug für gekauft ....




Yo! Da könnten Simon und ich dir glaube aushelfen...

Nur bei der Watbüx müßtest du Schuhgröße 41 haben!
Ist eher seltener!|uhoh::q

Vielleicht hat Simon ja eine mit größeren Latschen?

Simon, haste???


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> da werd ich dich doch gerne mal begleiten,dirk...beim letzten besuch bei ihr hatte ich ihr versprochen,n paar leckere rezepte zu zeigen  :q




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Meine will mal auf'n Fischessen in den Westerwald....:q


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab nur eine #t... aber mit ner rute und ner rolle und n bischen klimbim könnte ich auf jeden fall aushelfen


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

41 is'n büschn knapp ... :m
wollte mir da schon mal längst wieder was zugelegt haben, weil es ja auch mel nett wäre wieder mal ne Spinnangeltour vom Ufer zu machen anstatt immer das ganze Gerödel mit dem Boot ...
kommt schon noch - bisher halt immer was ins Bootstackle gesteckt und nun kam ja schon wieder was dazwischen


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man...kann das jetzt nich 20 grad warm sein...leichter nord-ost und blauer himmel?

ICH WILL ANGELN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich mir fast gedacht! So Zwergenfüße sind eben nicht alltäglich...#t#c|rolleyes

Unser Ältester mit seine knapp 5 Jahren hat mich bald fußmäßig überholt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> oh man...kann das jetzt nich 20 grad warm sein...leichter nord-ost und blauer himmel?
> 
> ICH WILL ANGELN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! |supergri




Na, du als Hamburger Jung kannst doch mal eben schnell an die Elbe und den Zandern nachstellen...
Gibt doch bestimmt auch paar windgeschützte Eckchen bei euch, oder???|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na...meine sind auch nich viel größer...ich hab 45 |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja,die gibt es...dirk  |supergri

aber zander jagen is nich so meine abteilung #c...vielleicht ma so nebenbei beim aalangeln|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> na...meine sind auch nich viel größer...ich hab 45 |rolleyes




Unbedeutend größer!!! |muahah:

Dafür sind meine garantiert bissel breiter...|rolleyes

Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal nen Belly Boat zuleg, brauch ich keine Flossen!!!|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> ja,die gibt es...dirk  |supergri  *Sind doch legger die Glasaugen...*|bigeyes#c|supergri
> 
> aber zander jagen is nich so meine abteilung #c...vielleicht ma so nebenbei beim aalangeln|rolleyes



*Außerdem, Hauptsache angeln!!!:g*


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Unbedeutend größer!!! |muahah:
> 
> Dafür sind meine garantiert bissel breiter...|rolleyes
> 
> Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal nen Belly Boat zuleg, brauch ich keine Flossen!!!|supergri




du kannst das gut haben       #r


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar sind die legger....aber twistern is nich so mein ding...|rolleyes

lieber an die ostsee und mit 140g blei schmeissen  |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...oder aber mal nach holland und oberleckere seezungen gezuppelt |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, du als Hamburger Jung kannst doch mal eben schnell an die Elbe und den Zandern nachstellen...
> Gibt doch bestimmt auch paar windgeschützte Eckchen bei euch, oder???|rolleyes




schonzeit !!!! :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> hm...oder aber mal nach holland und oberleckere seezungen gezuppelt |supergri



Das wär auch mal ein Wochenende wert! bei Holland sind die andern bestimmt direkt dabei...:q:q:q
Allerdings haben wir kein Brandungsgeschirr! Sind da auf Andy angewiesen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schonzeit !!!! :m




|bigeyesOh, verdammt! Stimmt ja!|uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also mit brandungsgeschirr kann ich aushelfen...hab 2 garnituren


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> also mit brandungsgeschirr kann ich aushelfen...hab 2 garnituren



Andy auch! Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen...:m

Aber Holland wird wohl auch erst wieder interessant werden, wenn's bissl wärmer ist!
Keine Ahnung, was Seezungenwetter ist!#d|kopfkrat#d

Mal schauen, was der Rest vom Team von Seezungenjagd hält...


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Andy auch! Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen...:m
> 
> Aber Holland wird wohl auch erst wieder interessant werden, wenn's bissl wärmer ist!
> Keine Ahnung, was Seezungenwetter ist!#d|kopfkrat#d
> ...




soweit mir bekannt ist,solls mit den zungen laufen,wenns warm is...|kopfkrat

aber egal...wie du schon sagtest...ma kuggn,wat die anderen dazu sagen  :q


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr lieben...
ich werd ma ne runde einkaufen gehn.ich sach ma bis später...#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Andy auch! Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen...:m
> 
> Aber Holland wird wohl auch erst wieder interessant werden, wenn's bissl wärmer ist!
> Keine Ahnung, was Seezungenwetter ist!#d|kopfkrat#d
> ...



ätsch ich ha 3 garnituren :vik:
und seezungen jagen da bin ich natürlich mit dabei ich liebe seezungen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was der Rest vom Team von Seezungenjagd hält...


 
...bin dabei :vik: #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das hab ich mir ja fast gedacht...#6:vik:#6

MFT goes Nederlande!!!

Nur mal abchecken wann und wo die beste Zeit ist!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal dirk wolltet ihr nich noch ein paar bilder einstellen ????


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal dirk wolltet ihr nich noch ein paar bilder einstellen ????



Liz wollte sich darum kümmern...#c|rolleyes

Ansonsten mach ich das heut Abend!:m


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
bin schon dran an den Bildern! :m
LG Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> bin schon dran an den Bildern! :m
> LG Liz




Das wollt ich hören Geisterbaby!!!


Schmatz:l


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ohha, wir haben doch einige Bilder gemacht... |bigeyes
Bis ich die alle klein hab... |uhoh:

Digger Schmatz :k


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du machst das schon...

Immer schön nach und nach!:m

Heut ist großer Einfügetag!


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mein Motor ist ein Totalschaden :-( :c
die haben gerade angerufen und das Getriebe ist komplett hin #q
aber es läßt sich feststellen das das Getriebe Rost innen hatte und das schon seit längerem .... Öl natürlich überhaupt nicht - von wegen Inspektion .... 
laut Verkäufer hatte der nun im Nachhinein wohl mal irgendwie ne Reparatur an der Propellerwelle weil er Luft gezogen hat ... da werden die wohl irgendwas verhunzt haben |krach:
das wird wohl ne Sache mit Gutachten,Gericht usw .... #q
j*emand gute Tips bezüglich Rechtsschutzversicherung ?*


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach du Kagge Jörg!

Na dann mal herzliches Beileid!


Ich bin im ADAC und hab über die Jungs auch die Rechtsschutzversicherung...
Die sind echt klasse da! Einfach mal anrufen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naaa klasse....
Wünsche Dir Glück bei den Auseinandersetzungen.
Kein Öl im Getriebe oh man :r


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach auch...bin grad wieder rein...

oh man jörg...das is doch echt zum:v
tut mir echt leid für dich...#t
hast du ne bestehende rechtschutz?


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

editiert von MS

Hallo FischräuberHH, bitte sei mir nicht böse denn ich mußte aus Sicherheitsgründen dieses Posting editieren. Bitte schreibe Jörg eine PM mit den Angaben.
Danke Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke .... werd ich wohl brauchen


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn ich im lotto gewinn,kauf ich mir ne 30m yacht....und dann fahren wir alle für ein jahr überall hin und angeln,bis der notarzt kommt :q

oh man....ich sollte aufhören soviel bier zu trinken#d


|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mein Motor ist ein Totalschaden :-( :c
> die haben gerade angerufen und das Getriebe ist komplett hin #q
> aber es läßt sich feststellen das das Getriebe Rost innen hatte und das schon seit längerem .... Öl natürlich überhaupt nicht - von wegen Inspektion ....
> laut Verkäufer hatte der nun im Nachhinein wohl mal irgendwie ne Reparatur an der Propellerwelle weil er Luft gezogen hat ... da werden die wohl irgendwas verhunzt haben |krach:
> ...



au au für rechtschutz iss leider zu spät die hätteste vorher haben müßen denk ich.das iss ja echt unfassbar. was sagt der veräufer ? geht ihm nichts an oder ? mal schauen mein kumpel dealt mit booten und bkommt nächste woche einen posten außenboarder vlt iss da was bei zumindest zur überbrückung damit du erstmal wieder raus kannst.

greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denke mal der Verkäufer wird es nicht gewußt haben ...
aber er hat mir verschwiegen das da mal ne Reparatur an der Propellerwelle war .... 
zumindest hat er noch die Orginalrechnung von der Werkstatt die das damals gemacht hatte ... die will ich erstmal in den Fingern haben bevor ich ihn damit konfrontiere ... 
echt ... so eine sch*** #q
meint man, man kauft sich was gutes und dann sowas :r


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|kopfkratdu jörg...sach ma,
braucht man fürs trolling besondere ruten? oder reichen da normale mefo-ruten aus?


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fürs Trolling braucht du schon alles was spezielles ....
aber Schleppangeln geht sicher auch problemlos mit kräftigeren Spinn- oder leichteren Pilkruten mit Stationärrollen  und geschleppten Wobblern z.B. 
da sind die Dorsche (und auch Mefos) auch gut mit zu fangen ... :m

normale Mefo Ruten gehen gar nicht weil viel zu leicht !


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aha...ok...und wo is nu der unterschied zwischen trolling und schleppfischen??|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nun ja ...  hab mich vielleicht blöd ausgedrückt ...
ist eigendlich alles Schleppfischen irgendwie - aber man kann es halt sehr einfach halten mit den Ruten wie oben beschrieben und Ködern wie tieftauchenden Wobblern und richtigen Schleppblinkern die einfach nur 2m vorm Köder ne Bleiolive haben ... das geht auch problemlos ! 
oder man kauft sich downrigger, dazu dann downriggerruten, planer- oder diverruten, ne handvoll Multirollen und jede Menge Zubehör um das dann immer weiter auszuweiten ...
ich hab inzwischen immer 7 Ruten die ich ausbringe wenn ich alleine fahre - aber fange deswegen irgendwie trotzdem nicht mehr  - das wird dann halt alles möglichst weit verteilt auf der Ostsee ...
downrigger weiter untem an Grund - slidediver im Mittelwasser, mit sideplanern kann man sehr gut viele Meter neben dem Boot schleppen und und und ... 
du siehst das ist alles irgendwie ne Wissenschaft für such, aber auch keine Hexerei. Bei Interesse kannst du *hier *mal ne gute webside mit Infos finden ... 
Lohn der ganzen Mühe dann mal ne Sternstunde wie *hier* ... :k


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dange schön #6...ich geh ma kucken :q


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja...ein makel hat diese tour dennoch gehabt: 

ICH WAR NICHT MIT!!!!!!!!!!!! :q

hat dirk diesen wahnsinnsfisch schon gesehen? boah ey...das teil ma vom ufer aus auf normales mefo-grät |uhoh: :q


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooooooooo unwahrscheinlich ist son Brocken auch nicht vom Ufer aus ....
ich weiß auch von einigen Lachsen die letztes Jahr den Uferanglern an die Mefoköder gingen und die Krönung war ein *1,14m über 12Kg Lachs* 50m vom Ufer auf einem Schlauchboot am Mefo Gerät ...
aber gute Mefos natürlich auch zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Der Vorteil von dem ganzen Trollinggerödel ist halt mit wesendlich mehr Ruten fischen zu
können. Die normalen "freihand" Schlepper können halt maximal mit 2-3 Ruten schleppen
ohne sich zu vertüddeln.
Ein gut ausgerüsteter Schleppfischer oh ich meine Troller schafft bis zu 12 Ruten!

Natürlich steigen die Chancen je mehr Haken man im Wasser und auf unterschiedlichen
Tiefen hat! Ob es einem das Wert ist dafür einen guten Mittelklassewagen zu investieren
ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> au au für rechtschutz iss leider zu spät die hätteste vorher haben müßen denk ich.das iss ja echt unfassbar. was sagt der veräufer ? geht ihm nichts an oder ? mal schauen mein kumpel dealt mit booten und bkommt nächste woche einen posten außenboarder vlt iss da was bei zumindest zur überbrückung damit du erstmal wieder raus kannst.



thx ... ich komme drauf zurück wenn Bedarf besteht ! :m


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gute webseite,jörg.:m prima infos...danke mochmal #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> soooooooooo unwahrscheinlich ist son Brocken auch nicht vom Ufer aus ....
> ich weiß auch von einigen Lachsen die letztes Jahr den Uferanglern an die Mefoköder gingen und die Krönung war ein *1,14m über 12Kg Lachs* 50m vom Ufer auf einem Schlauchboot am Mefo Gerät ...
> aber gute Mefos natürlich auch zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort #6




Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich dies Jahr meine 72er Mefo fange!!!:q

Vom Ufer aus...:vik:

Klar, vom Boot fischen ist genial, du erreichst ganz andere Tiefen und kannst mehr Strecke machen.
Aber das Watangeln hat's mir auch angetan! 
Wenn ich mal vom Strand aus Erfolg hatte, dann übt Schleppen und Trollen bestimmt nen ganz anderen Reiz auf mich aus.
So jedoch wate ich der ersten Meerforelle lieber entgegen.
Ich käme mir schäbig vor, wenn ich jetzt Mefounentjungfert auf nen Kahn steigen würde um nen Silberbarren zu fangen!

Das hat auch meine Harrison nicht verdient!!!


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk...hast du schon die 91er von jörg gesehn? |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> dirk...hast du schon die 91er von jörg gesehn? |rolleyes




Yo, hab ich!!!#6

War sogar einer von den ersten, der zum Fang gratuliert hat...:q


Hab ja gesagt, Bootsangeln ist goil!

Nur will ich am Strand entjungfert werden!!!


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...ich glaub,ich druck mir dat teil aus und 

hängs mir übers ehebett :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Simon, kann noch bissel dauern, bis ich dich anrufe...

Bringen jetzt erst mal die kleinen Monster ins Bett!:q


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein problem,dirk...wir wolln auch gleich ersma wat futtern.stinkerchen is im bett...nu kann ich in ruhe wat brutzeln|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nun ja ...  hab mich vielleicht blöd ausgedrückt ...
> ist eigendlich alles Schleppfischen irgendwie - aber man kann es halt sehr einfach halten mit den Ruten wie oben beschrieben und Ködern wie tieftauchenden Wobblern und richtigen Schleppblinkern die einfach nur 2m vorm Köder ne Bleiolive haben ... das geht auch problemlos !
> oder man kauft sich downrigger, dazu dann downriggerruten, planer- oder diverruten, ne handvoll Multirollen und jede Menge Zubehör um das dann immer weiter auszuweiten ...
> ich hab inzwischen immer 7 Ruten die ich ausbringe wenn ich alleine fahre - aber fange deswegen irgendwie trotzdem nicht mehr  - das wird dann halt alles möglichst weit verteilt auf der Ostsee ...
> ...



watten gewaltig forelle  #6#6#6

und die seite liegt bei mir jetzt auch unter favoriten ,jetzt wo mein boot bald schwimmt :vik: icg glaube da bin ich wohl auf die tips angewiesen. danke fürn link #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik::vik::vik::vik:* DIRK ICH HABS GESCHAFFT ER SPEICHERT*:vik::vik::vik:

|jump:|laola:|jump:

nurnoch schnell abendbrot bauen und dann leg ich los video kommt noch heute abend​


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy #h

das is doch ma n lecker fischchen...wa?!


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Menno, der dolle *ih kackt als ab...:v

Ich stell die Pic's morgen rein!

Sorry


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo liz...#h

wat kackt ab?|kopfkrat

gruß simon


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die blöde *ih Bild Hochladeseite...:r:r:r


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat is doch zum...:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier video das zweite  eintrag 22   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117160

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nacht Leude!#h

Die Bilder sind echt nicht reinzukriegen...:r

Hab's auch grad nochmal probiert.
Es ist zum Mäusemelken!#q

Ich glaub, ich brenn die morgen komplett auf ne Dvd und schick sie Andy!
Andy San ist eher ein Computerversteher als Familie Schäfer!!!#t

Bis morgen


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

n8 ihr beiden...schlaft schön.bis morgen #h


----------



## SimonHH (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so..ich leg mich auch in die waagerechte...bis morgen #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nacht Leude!#h
> 
> Die Bilder sind echt nicht reinzukriegen...:r
> 
> ...



nur ruhig dat bekommen wir schon hin :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> so..ich leg mich auch in die waagerechte...bis morgen #h



tschüß gesagt #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wunderschönen guten Morgen!!!|wavey:

Nur noch zweieinhalb Tage arbeiten...|jump:

Dann endlich 16 Tage Urlaub!!!:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie 16 tage urlaub willste garnichts machen in diesem jahr |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie 16 tage urlaub willste garnichts machen in diesem jahr |supergri



Die 16 Tage sind ja mit Wochenenden gerechnet...|rolleyes

Davon zehn Tage Skifahren und der Rest am Häusle schaffen!|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin @ all #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Jörg!#h

Ruf mal bei ADAC an und frag mal wegen der RSV!
Die sind da eigentlich echt kulant...

Fragen kost nix!:m


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr lieben leut'...  #h


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Männers!! |wavey:

Ich starte mal einen X ten Versuch die Bilder hochzuladen...
Daumen drücken ist angesagt


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz...


viel glück  #6


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Männers!! |wavey:
> 
> Ich starte mal einen X ten Versuch die Bilder hochzuladen...
> Daumen drücken ist angesagt




is doch gaaaanz einfach #c
frag mich wenn's nich klappt ....


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> is doch gaaaanz einfach #c
> frag mich wenn's nich klappt ....



Ehrlich?!
Also *ih hatte gestern abend ganz schön Probleme, die Bilder hochzuladen... Immer wieder Seiten-Lade-Fehler!
Sonst hat es immer recht schnell geklappt.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, hab ich auch des öfteren festgestellt das es mit denen Probleme gibt ... kannst ja sonst auch mal *hier* versuchen ...


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dankeschön :m
Aber z Zt klappt es, hab ein paar neue Bilder drin #6


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also...ich muss ja mal feststellen,

das die hilfsbereitschaft im MFT enorm hoch ist...

ich finde das richtig gut #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, wofür sind wir denn ein Team???:m

|stolz:|stolz:|stolz:


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wohl wahr... 

|good:


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du dirk...sach ma...

is dat MFT vor deinem namen urheberrechtlich geschützt?

oder darf ich das auch verwenden?


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Wie war das mit der Aufnahmeprüfung??? |rolleyes

---------------------------------------------------

*Ich denke mal da wird keiner was dagegen haben, wenn ich das drunter stehen haben darf :g Glaub du hast schon mehr Posts im MFT geschrieben als ich... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

AUFNAHMEPRÜFUNG??? |bigeyes

nu sach nich...ich soll singen


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischräuberHH schrieb:


> du dirk...sach ma...
> 
> is dat MFT vor deinem namen urheberrechtlich geschützt?
> 
> oder darf ich das auch verwenden?




Werd das mal mit den Andern abstimmen... *Lach*|supergri

Aber normalerweise ist der im Team, der an unsern Touren teilnimmt und/oder sich hier rege beteiligt und sinnvolle Post's schreibt|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles ne Bierfrage  ..... :#2:


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja...sinnvolle posts...hm...hab ich je mal was sinnvolles gemacht,
außer angeln gehn?  |muahah:


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vor ca 6 + 9 Monaten evtl #c :q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jörg...gutes stichwort... 

werden wir ma beim pils in ruhe erörtern


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> alles ne Bierfrage  ..... :#2:




|muahah:

Bier = an Tour teilnehmen!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> vor ca 6 + 9 Monaten evtl #c :q




War genau mein Gedanke!!!:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ok...stinkerchen inne welt zu setzen...


WAR DEFINITIV WAS SINNVOLLES


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ok...ich geh ma was ändern...  

bis gleich...


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Schatzebobbes, hier ist grad ein Brief aus dem Kreis Steinfurt ins Haus geflattert :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hi Schatzebobbes, hier ist grad ein Brief aus dem Kreis Steinfurt ins Haus geflattert :vik:




Oh wie geil!!! Mein Führerschein ist wieder zu Haus...|rolleyes

Den geb ich niiiiieeee wieder her!!!:q


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meinst da war nen Lerneffekt dabei ? |rolleyes :q
guten Hunger dann bei den gebratenen Witties ....


"Schatzebobbes" ..... hihihi


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gebratene wittlinge???

ich eile...


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Welcome on Board *MFT Simon *!!! ​|laola:​


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> meinst da war nen Lerneffekt dabei ? |rolleyes :q
> 
> *Jaaaaaaaaahhh!!!|rolleyes
> Zwei Monate Fußgänger sein ist wirklich übel...:c#q:c
> ...


  |motz::m


Mann Schatz, sowas kannste doch hier nicht loslassen...#t#t#t


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke schön,gnä' frau :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Welcome on Board *MFT Simon *!!!
> 
> |laola:
> ​



Auch von mir ein herzliches |welcome:!!!

Aber das S von Simon muß noch groß geschrieben werden...|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |motz::m
> 
> 
> Mann Schatz, sowas kannste doch hier nicht loslassen...#t#t#t




doch doch doch .... ist schon ok !


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke dirk...:m


änder ich gleich...moment


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so...fertig


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> danke dirk...:m
> 
> 
> änder ich gleich...moment




#6 So ist besser!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lizchen, wo bleibt die Portemonnaie Story???#h


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

thomas is echt klasse  #6


falls du das lesen solltest...|laola:...danke


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Lizchen, wo bleibt die Portemonnaie Story???#h




Is schon unterwegs, Schnuckelche!!! :k


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Is schon unterwegs, Schnuckelche!!! :k




Schnuckelche ist schon besser!!!:m|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och...'schatzebobbes' fand ich aber niedlicher  |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> och...'schatzebobbes' fand ich aber niedlicher  |rolleyes



Ja nee, is klar!!!:r


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ma wat anderes...

thomas finkbeiner von der redaktion hatte mich gefragt,ob einer von euch mal n beitrag (video,fotos) von eurer kuttertour ins magazin setzen möchte.

sollte ich mal ganz lieb fragen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ma wat anderes...
> 
> thomas finkbeiner von der redaktion hatte mich gefragt,ob einer von euch mal n beitrag (video,fotos) von eurer kuttertour ins magazin setzen möchte.
> 
> sollte ich mal ganz lieb fragen...



Klar, soll sich bei einem von uns melden und sagen, was er braucht...:m|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ok...richte ich ihm aus


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MFT Simon #c
Moin ersma...:m

ich scheine ja einiges verpasst zu haben...


----------



## Liz261280 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, die kurze Erläuterung vom Portemonnaie ist online |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Klar, soll sich bei einem von uns melden und sagen, was er braucht...


Hiiiiier, melde mich 

Wenn Ihr hier Artikel mit eingefügten Bildern habt und ich den so wie geschrieben/layoutet übernehmen kann, kann ich mir das einfach rauskopieren.

Wenn Ihr was ändern wollt, andere Fotos&Texte etc., dann wie folgt:
Text als Worddokument, Bilder NICHT einbauen (wegen Layout), sondern extra schicken (jpg., zip. oder rar. - Datei, max. breite 640 Pixel), Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Foto hingehört ([(hier Foto) xyz.jpg].
Das alles schicken an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de

Entsprechende Berichte Eurer Aktivitäten könnt Ihr mir immer gerne schicken.

Viele Leute die das Magazin lesen, sind nicht im Forum unterwegs, viele Leute aus dem Forum lesen nicht das Magazin, daher ist es auch egal wenn in beiden Medien der gleiche Artikel erscheint.

Euch weiter viel Spass hier )


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> MFT Simon #c
> Moin ersma...:m
> 
> ich scheine ja einiges verpasst zu haben...





moin fynn  :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hiiiiier, melde mich
> 
> Wenn Ihr hier Artikel mit eingefügten Bildern habt und ich den so wie geschrieben/layoutet übernehmen kann, kann ich mir das einfach rauskopieren.
> 
> ...




Moin Thomas!

Kannst das so übernehmen, wie's geschrieben steht...:m

Auch die Bilder werden nach und nach folgen!
Liz ist ja schon fleißig am einfügen!:vik:

Andy's Filmchen sind ja bei Big Catch drin. Denke, auch diese kannst du übernehmen...


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jaja...dänisches bier...griechischer ouzo...deutscher jägermeister...und argentinisches grillfleisch...die mischung machts|rolleyes :q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...hört sich nachm prima frühstück an  :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*MFT Brandungsangeln Anfang Februar*

Leude wie sieht's mit Zeit und Lust aus???

Erstes Februar Wochenende zwei Tage vom Strand aus fischen!

Könnten uns ne Ferienwohnung (ähnlich Mortens Unterkunft) nehmen.
Mit 10 - 12 Leuten wär das dann recht kostengünstig...

Zum Angeln:
Entweder grobes Brandungsgerät oder Watfischen!
Wobei ich auf jeden Fall Letzteres machen werde.

Zum Wetter:
Ich hab so ein riesen Karpfenanglerzelt, wo zwei Leut sich immer mal aufwärmen können (Gasheizung rein und schon isses warm).
Also nix mit frieren!
Weiterhin hab ich noch nen großen Anglerschirm und so ne Strandmuschel für Erwachsene.
Also auch nix mit naß werden!

Zur Verpflegung:
Einen Tag grillen und am andern Tag Krustenbraten futtern, wie gehabt...:q



Ich halt's nämlich wahrscheinlich nicht aus bis April!
Krieg sonst komische Zuckungen, Atembeschwerden und Herzklabustern...|rolleyes




So und jetzt haut in die Tasten!:q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

grillen? krustenbraten? 

mir ladde,wie dat wetter is...wenn ich nich angeln kann 
(was ich aber werde)

werd ich wenigstens vernünftig satt :q

logo...geht los #6


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..die kruste is meine :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ..die kruste is meine :q




|director:Und wovon träumst du nachts?????|kopfkrat|rolleyes


Nein, nix sagen! Ich will's gar net wissen...|scardie:


Wenn, dann wird fair geteilt! 


















Die Hälfte für mich, die Andere für euch!:q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sach ma...


das wird beim faxe nochma ausdiskutiert  :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ich sach ma...
> 
> 
> das wird beim faxe nochma ausdiskutiert  :q




Uargh!:v

Wer Faxe säuft, bekommt schonmal grad gar nix von meinem Krustenbraten!!!#d:q

Dann geht ja noch eher Öttinger und das ist schon ein schlimmes Bier...|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

-lach-....gut,dann eben krombacher


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

_*Krustenbraten ???? Grillen ????


*_wo soll ich hinkommen ????   |bla:​


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...die kruste is mein,jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *MFT Brandungsangeln Anfang Februar*
> 
> Leude wie sieht's mit Zeit und Lust aus???
> 
> ...




*Noch mal an alle Interessierten!!!*


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

<------ interessierter


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Wo denn?


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> Wo denn?




N'Abend Kai!

Ich denk es wird für alle am Besten sein, wenn's irgendwo zwischen Kieler Förde und Fehmarn stattfinden würde!!!#c

Wir sind da relativ flexibel...:q

Wer nen guten Strand weiß, soll einen vorschlagen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Simon!

Hallo Dirk,

hmm das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...mein vorschlag wäre insel fehmarn,weil wir da von der windrichtung unabhängig sind


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

obwohl die küste zwischen fehmarn und kieler förde auch

äußerst reizvoll ist  |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mann seid ihr hier am tickern .
wie anfang februar gibbet krustenbraten .man ich krieg die kriese . wolte doch garnich so früh los aber zeisch egal ich bin dabei 2 tage kann die bootsarbeit auch warten.

@ mft simon ich als mft oberhaubt beschließe hiermit dein einstands opfer 
1 kiste vom feinsten ducksteiner :m mögen wir alle besonders gern |rolleyes kannst natürlich auch gerne 1 flasche abhaben :q

@ dirk übernimmst du die orga hab im moment ein wenig viel zu tun ich würde mal vorschlagen direkt insel fehmarn da können wir wandern egal woher der wind kommt.
greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann tüftelt da mal was aus ... :m
vielleicht hab ich ja Zeit --- wenn nich komm ich mitn Lütten mal besuchstechnisch vorbei auf nen lecker Krustenbraten ! |bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meine fresse wat iss nur mit dem server los dat geht ja garnich #q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kiste duck? 

gemacht  :m


und danke im vorraus für die eine buddel  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> kiste duck?
> 
> gemacht  :m
> 
> ...



:vik: wir teilen doch gerne :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie überaus edel von euch...#6    :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mann seid ihr hier am tickern .
> wie anfang februar gibbet krustenbraten .man ich krieg die kriese . wolte doch garnich so früh los aber zeisch egal ich bin dabei 2 tage kann die bootsarbeit auch warten.
> 
> @ mft simon ich als mft oberhaubt beschließe hiermit dein einstands opfer
> ...




Gut, werd morgen einen Trööt dazu aufmachen und nach ner Unterkunft auf Fehmarn Ausschau halten...:q


Kiste Duck rockt!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar 
ich zieh mich erstmal für ne weile zurück bis es sich hier ein wenig beruhigt hat . und der server wieder stabil läuft. muß eh duschen und futtern .denn mal bis nacher.
greez
andy


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...sieht nachm harten wochenende für mich aus |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man..der server geht mir aufn sack...:r



----------------------pause---------------------


bis später


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, nich so schlimme Wörter, hier ist auch ab und an Weibsvolk anwesend.


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tststs hier was fürs Leben mkay 

klick


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tststs hier was fürs Leben mkay
> 
> klick




|muahah:

Das ist böse Kai!

*M'Kay!!!*


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so...hat sich der server wieder beruhigt? ;+


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieht so aus.

Wahrscheinlich hat der Tröööt hier alles lahmgelegt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117422

Ich liech aus jedem Fall beim Mitlesen fast unterm Tisch. Besser als Fernsehen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo ihr Leut!

Bis morgen...|wavey:

Hab noch nen wichtigen Termin mit Frauchen! 



Gute Nacht!:q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

au weia  :q :q :q

als wenns kein anderes thema oder problem gibt  :q


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der soll lieber Angeln statt Stippen gehn..:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:n8 ihr beiden...bis morgen


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann mal viel Spaß Mkay


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Der soll lieber Angeln statt Stippen gehn..:q:q:q





sich über son kram aufzuregen...|uhoh:  #d    :q


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so meine lieben...

ich werd ma n bischen an der matratze horchen

schönen abend euch noch...

bis morgen  #h

n8


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gudds Nächtle#h


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr Banausen .... :m


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
Ich hab *FEIERABEND* #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Du glücklicher :q Feierabend dauert noch laaange


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin dat
ich bin denn auch mal wach und hab noch winterpause :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!#h

1 1/2 Tage und ich hab ordentlich Urlaub!!!:q

@ krummer Hund von Jörg,
was heißt hier Banausen?|motz:
Kannste ja wohl nicht uns mit gemeint haben, oder???#c


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nenene .... :m
nur die , die sich angesprochen fühlen ... #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man ich war gerade mal inner firma bei mir gehts wohl die tage los .warten nurnoch auf ne auftragsbestätigung für ne großbaustelle#q viel zu früh verdammt|uhoh: naja was solls


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also so die Ecke beim Weißenhäuser Strand wäre für son vorhaben auch bestimmt nicht so schlecht ... |kopfkrat
schön tiefes Wasser in Uferwurfweite ...
mir sagte hier jemand das da nen schöner Ü80 Dorsch beim Watangeln erwischt wurde vor kurzem ... |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Oh! Kann also gut sein, dass du nicht mitkannst Anfang Februar???;+

Weil dann laß ich das Ganze flach fallen!

Hab jetzt zwar schon ein Ferienhaus für 8 Leutz gefunden auf Fehmarn...
Aber ohne MFT Cheffe ist das nix!|rolleyes

Dann mach ich lieber mit Liz allein im Cali los...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haste denn schon einen festen thermin im auge ???


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> haste denn schon einen festen termin im auge ???




Yo! Dachte so vom 01.02 - 04.02.08...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups von frei bis mo also freitag abend würde ich kommen und sonntag wieder abflug vlt kommt sandra mit,muß ich mal mit ihr reden wie sie schicht hat


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups von frei bis mo also freitag abend würde ich kommen und sonntag wieder abflug vlt kommt sandra mit,muß ich mal mit ihr reden wie sie schicht hat




#hIst Montag bei euch kein Feiertag?|rolleyes

Weil wir müßten die Wohnung schon drei Tage nehmen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

;+ montag feiertag wo wohnst du in amerika #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Weil wir müßten die Wohnung schon drei Tage nehmen...:q



kostenpunkt ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kostenpunkt ?



50 Tacken komplett!!!


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach alle zusammen  #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach auch 

so werd mal wieder los baue baue


----------



## Liz261280 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all,

Schatz, Rosenmontag is doch kein Feiertag?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> tach alle zusammen  #h




Tach gesacht!

Andy, was sachst nu zu dem Preis?
Zu teuer???


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin @ all,
> 
> Schatz, Rosenmontag is doch kein Feiertag?!




*OH!!!|uhoh: Shit!!!#t

Jetzt seh ich's auch....
*


----------



## Liz261280 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

En naggische Wissbadener steischt am Meenzer
Hauptbahnhof in e Taxi. De
Taxifahrer fraacht: "Wo solls dann
higehe?" Sacht de Wissbadener:
"Isch muss
nach Finnde, da issn
Fassenachtsumzuuch!"
De Taxifahrer guggt'n ah un meint:
"du Simbel bist doch naggisch... Als
was
gehste dann?" Da macht de Wissbadener
des Maul uff un hat e Kersch zwische
de Zähn und
meint: "Siehste die Kersch hier? Des is
mei Kostüm. Ich geh dies Jahr als
Mon Cheri... un nu fahr endlisch!" De
Taxifahrer fährt dann also los.
Plötzlisch muss er e Vollbremsung
mache. Den Wissbadener hauts im Audo hin un
her un ZACK... hat er sei Kersch
veschluggt. "Bist du narrisch?"...
ranzt er de Taxifahrer an... "Ich hab
die
Kersch
verschluckt un jetz hab ich kaa Kostüm
mehr... Was soll ich dann jetz Nur
mache?" De Taxifahrer steischt aus un
geht in e Geschäft uff de anner
Straaßeseit. Es dauert un dauert bis er
widder rauskommt. Er steischt ins
Audo un schmeisst dem Wissbadener e Glas
Erdbeerschellee hinne auf
de Rücksitz.
"Erdbeerschellee? Was soll ich dann
dademit? Ich brauch e Kersch!"
"Habbe se
net gehabt !" brummt de Taxifahrer
"un was soll ich jetz mit
Erdbeerschellee?"
"Des schmierst de dir jetz in de Arsch
un gehst als Krebbel...!"


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann laßt uns das Ganze vergessen...

Lieber nen Kurztrip, also Freitag hoch, Samstag schön ausgiebig fischen und dann grillen.
Sonntag entspannt auspennen und wieder nach Hause fahren!:q

Andy, du kannst mit Sandra unten schlafen, wir ratzen in der oberen Etage unseres fahrbaren Domizils...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> En naggische Wissbadener steischt am Meenzer
> Hauptbahnhof in e Taxi. De
> Taxifahrer fraacht: "Wo solls dann
> higehe?" Sacht de Wissbadener:
> ...





|muahah: Schönes Ding!!!

Nur Schatz, dir ist schon klar, dass den hier keiner verstehen wird???


----------



## Liz261280 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doch du 

Hab mich grad weggeschmissen vor Lachen, sry den mußt ich reinstellen... :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|kopfkrat #c


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal was anderes ... war eine von euch schon mal auf Moen (DK) ???? 
ich glaub das müßte doch ein lohnenswertes Ziel fürs Bootsangeln sein ... |rolleyes
besonders ja auch mal zum Schleppangeln auf Mefo und Lachs


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> |kopfkrat #c




Ist mitteldeutscher Dialekt...:q Mainzerisch, genau genommen!

Versteht eben nicht jeder!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> En naggische Wissbadener steischt am Meenzer
> Hauptbahnhof in e Taxi. De
> Taxifahrer fraacht: "Wo solls dann
> higehe?" Sacht de Wissbadener:
> ...




der ist gut !!! :q
hab ja mal 1 Jahr in MZ gewohnt ...
fürchterlicher Dialekt ...  |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber nix dagegen wenn die Pälzer anfangen zu babbeln ... |uhoh:
wo wohnt ihr denn eigendlich ?
ich muß ja immer mal regelmäßig jobtechnisch nach MZ ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mal was anderes ... war eine von euch schon mal auf Moen (DK) ????
> ich glaub das müßte doch ein lohnenswertes Ziel fürs Bootsangeln sein ... |rolleyes
> besonders ja auch mal zum Schleppangeln auf Mefo und Lachs



Leider nicht!#d


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist mitteldeutscher Dialekt...:q Mainzerisch, genau genommen!
> 
> Versteht eben nicht jeder!




macht nix... 

dat plattdeutsche versteht auch nich jeder  |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> aber nix dagegen wenn die Pälzer anfangen zu babbeln ... |uhoh:
> wo wohnt ihr denn eigendlich ?
> ich muß ja immer mal regelmäßig jobtechnisch nach MZ ....




Wenn dir, Siegen und Limburg an der Lahn was sagt, dann genau dazwischen. Westerwald!:q

So von dir aus gesehen, wenn du nach Mainz tourst...


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar sagt mir das was .... :m
in Limburg war ich schon öfter mal.
da habt ihr ja immer ne ganz schöne tour an die Ostsee ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> klar sagt mir das was .... :m
> in Limburg war ich schon öfter mal.
> da habt ihr ja immer ne ganz schöne tour an die Ostsee ....



Yo! 5 1/2 Stunden wenn's gut läuft...:vik:

Schneller gefährdet massiv den Führerschein!|rolleyes

Sach mal Bescheid, wenn du im Lande bist!
Gästezimmer ist vorhanden.
Zwecks mal in unsrer Gegend einen zu trinken...


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schneller gefährdet massiv den Führerschein!|rolleyes




hehe .... *no comment* 
ja, ich fahr die Stecke auch oft genug ... Rekord irgendwas mit 12 Std #q
ich schau mal .... mal auf dem Rückweg vorbeischauen geht bestimmt :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hehe .... *no comment*
> ja, ich fahr die Stecke auch oft genug ... Rekord irgendwas mit 12 Std #q *Du meinst aber hin und zurück, oder???;+*
> ich schau mal .... mal auf dem Rückweg vorbeischauen geht bestimmt :m



Gib einfach Laut, wenn du mal wieder hier bist...:q


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm..naja...nach attendorn brauch ich normalerweise auch nur ca. 5 stunden...

oder aber 9...|evil:


sowie letztes jahr...  |uhoh:


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich möcht auch wieder an die Küste... :c

Ich komme von GanzkurzvorFehmarnichkannfastrüberwerfen, und mich hat es längerfristig nach Koblenz verschlagen - und die Eingeborenen hier sind total stolz auf Rhein und Mosel, aber irgendwie ist das nicht mit der Ostsee zu vergleichen... Ich hab schon Entzugserscheinungen und will dringend wieder in den Norden und ans Meer...

Wir können ja mal schauen, ob wir uns mal entweder in Mitteldeutschland (da teilen sich auch die Meinungen - ich meine ja, Koblenz ist Süddeutschland bis Norditalien, die Koblenzer halten sich für mitteldeutsch) oder im Norden treffen, wäre bestimmt fein. Wer ist denn wann mal wieder da oben zum Fische ärgern?

Grüße an alle,

Abumann


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich möcht auch wieder an die Küste... :c
> 
> Ich komme von GanzkurzvorFehmarnichkannfastrüberwerfen, und mich hat es längerfristig nach Koblenz verschlagen - und die Eingeborenen hier sind total stolz auf Rhein und Mosel, aber irgendwie ist das nicht mit der Ostsee zu vergleichen... Ich hab schon Entzugserscheinungen und will dringend wieder in den Norden und ans Meer...
> 
> ...




Hey Abumann#h,

wir, Liz und ich, kommen aus der Nähe von Koblenz!
Na ja, 45 Km sind's von uns aus bis da...
Unser Wohnort, ein kleines Nest im WW, liegt wirklich ziemlich mittig in unserer Bananenrepublik!
Nicht, dass ich da jetzt stolz drauf wäre!

Wir fahren öfters im Jahr hoch an die Küste zum Fischen.
Treffen am Wasser ist immer gut.:m

Wahrscheinlich werden wir Karneval (Fassenacht, auf Kolblenzerisch) hoch düsen! Allerdings wahrscheinlich nur einen Tag angeln...
Heißt, Freitags hoch, Samstags angeln und Sonntag zurück!


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In zwei Jahren bin ich wieder fest da oben, ich werde dann ein paar Ferienhäuschen mit Meerblick hinsetzen - dann wisst Ihr ja immer, wo Ihr hin könnt zum Angeln! Mein Grundstück mündet auch an den Strand! Bis dahin heisst es geduldig sein... #t

Angelt Ihr auch hier in der Gegend, oder nur im Meer? Ich selbst hab noch nie im Süsswasser geangelt, brauchte ich nie! Aber bevor ich hier gar nicht angle...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, gehen auch im Süßwasser angeln.
Allerdings haben momentan alle interessanten Süßwasserfische Schonzeit...
Es sei denn, du willst an nen Forellensee fahren!

Das ist aber nicht sooo mein Ding, nur wenn ich's gar nimmer aushalt!!!#t|supergri


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ehrlich keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich kann man einige Sachen vom Meeresangeln auch zum Süsswasserpietschern benutzen (bis auf die Brandungsruten für Multi vielleicht), aber was ich dann damit mache, und wie auf welchen Fisch... #c

Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, wenn Ihr losgeht, falls Ihr Euch über die Schulter schauen lasst, ansonsten können wir ja mal einen Tee trinken und Brandungsvorfächer knüpfen #6 - das steigert auch die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Küstenausflug!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich komme von GanzkurzvorFehmarnichkannfastrüberwerfen, und mich hat es längerfristig nach Koblenz verschlagen - und die Eingeborenen hier sind total stolz auf Rhein und Mosel, aber irgendwie ist das nicht mit der Ostsee zu vergleichen... Ich hab schon Entzugserscheinungen und will dringend wieder in den Norden und ans Meer...




so gings mir auch als ich in Mainz gewohnt habe ... :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ehrlich keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich kann man einige Sachen vom Meeresangeln auch zum Süsswasserpietschern benutzen (bis auf die Brandungsruten für Multi vielleicht), aber was ich dann damit mache, und wie auf welchen Fisch... #c
> 
> Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, wenn Ihr losgeht, falls Ihr Euch über die Schulter schauen lasst, ansonsten können wir ja mal einen Tee trinken und Brandungsvorfächer knüpfen #6 - das steigert auch die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Küstenausflug!




Klar, geht ab!
Lassen uns gern über die Schulter schauen...:m

Sobald's warm und die Raubfischzeit beginnt, hab ich ein Gewässer, wo du auch mit Ostseegeschirr angeln kannst...

Hecht, Zander, Wels!


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hecht und Zander würden mir ja vielleicht zusagen, aber Welse... ich weiß nicht... hübsch sind sie ja nicht (ich kenne sie aber auch nur von Photos), aber wirken schon ganz schön groß - da bringe ich die Pilkangeln mit, wie?  Aber ich würd das schon gern mal ausprobieren, kriegen wir bestimmt hin. 

Ich hab übrigens auch ein kleines Bötchen an der Ostsee, wir können also bestimmt auch irgendwann mal rausfahren, damit kenne ich mich auch aus!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Abumann schrieb:


> Hecht und Zander würden mir ja vielleicht zusagen, aber Welse... ich weiß nicht... hübsch sind sie ja nicht (ich kenne sie aber auch nur von Photos), aber wirken schon ganz schön groß - da bringe ich die Pilkangeln mit, wie?  Aber ich würd das schon gern mal ausprobieren, kriegen wir bestimmt hin.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens auch ein kleines Bötchen an der Ostsee, wir können also bestimmt auch irgendwann mal rausfahren, damit kenne ich mich auch aus!




Dann können wir ja bald ne MFT Kleinboottour machen...
#6#6#6

Um Pfingsten rum ginge das bestimmt ab!!!:q


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Au ja, klar - um Pfingsten rum ist auch das schnellere der beiden (gehört meinem Vater, meine ist ein wirklich kleines, aber feines und sehr fängiges Kajütboot) in Betrieb, mit fröhlichen 50PS, und meine Nachbarn haben auch Boote, da kriegen wir schon was hin - früher sind wir mit mehreren Booten rausgefahren, haben geangelt und uns später auf See getroffen,die Boote zusammengetütert und zusammen ein Bierchen getrunken und Brötchen gegessen - total klasse war das!

Sollten wir auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guter Plan !!! :m
vorausgesetz ich hab bis dahin wieder nen Motor hinten dran ...


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey bin zwar erst 16 aber hab den SBF-See, also wenn ihr mal nen "Kapitän" braucht würde ich gerne fahren! Unser GPS ist voll mit guten Stellen/Driften rund um Fehmarn und Neustadt!Bekommen unser neues Boot allerdings erst im Oktober:c bist dahin heißt es mieten:c


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sowas mit guten GPS Koordinaten ist natürlich immer gern gesehen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers 
...hier kann man nicht mal ein paar Stunden weg und schon stehen nach "nur" ca. 25seiten |asmil: diverse Treffen und Touren auf dem Plan. 

@Dirk vlt. könntest Du das ganze nochmal zusammen bringen  dangeschö


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das neue Boot wird übrigens ein Arvor 230AS mit nem 150PS VW-Diesel also können so ca. 5 Leute mitkommen (Papa,ich +3).


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmmm!|kopfkrat|supergri

Also, Liz und ich werden wahrscheinlich das erste Februarwochenende irgendwo an der Küste auf Mefojagd gehen...:q

Vielleicht kommt Andy und seine Frau auch, steht aber noch in den Sternen!

Wer noch mitwill kann sich ja melden.:m
Allerdings sich auch selbst ne Unterkunft organisieren!


Dann weitere Planung...

Erstes Maiwochenende bzw. das WE darauf (Pfingsten) ein verlängertes Wochendende!
Brandungsangeln vielleicht auch Kleinbootangeln und eine Kuttertour...:vik:
Da dann eventuell irgendwo ne feine Ferienwohnung nehmen!

Preislich geht das ab acht-zehn people gut ab...

Allerdings, sollte ich das organisieren, dann nur komplett Vorkasse!

Hab keinen Bock auf Hektik und muß auch nicht unbedingt ne FeWo haben! Wie ne Schnecke, haben wir nämlich unser Häusli immer dabei...


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmmm!|kopfkrat|supergri
> 
> Also, Liz und ich werden wahrscheinlich das erste Februarwochenende irgendwo an der Küste auf Mefojagd gehen...:q
> 
> ...


 
naja mal sehen wie sich das Wetter bis anfang Februar entwickelt, aber die Pfingst Geschichte ist auf jeden Fall drinnen, würde dann aber auch mit eigener Behausung anreisen, madam schnarcht schon so laut, da brauch ich meine ruhe wenn ich los bin :q von daher brauch ich außer nem Parkplatz nichts  kennst das ja  :m


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also...erstes we im feb  bin ich gerne mit dabei....


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey leute sagt mal weiß jemand was von euch übers Arvor 230AS.Mein Papa meinte nur. dass es groß,schön und schnell ist:l
weiß jemand mehr`?


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...versuchs mal mit google |kopfkrat

ich kann dazu nix sagen....mangels sachkenntniss #c


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Google sagt mir leider immer nur wie groß das Schiffchen ist, aber ich finde leider keine Erfahrungsberichte#t


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Hey leute sagt mal weiß jemand was von euch übers Arvor 230AS.Mein Papa meinte nur. dass es groß,schön und schnell ist:l
> weiß jemand mehr`?



Sach mal, du bist nicht der Chris aus Berlin, der hier anfangs mitgeschrieben hat, oder???|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Google sagt mir leider immer nur wie groß das Schiffchen ist, aber ich finde leider keine Erfahrungsberichte#t




Würde mal in ein Bootsforum gehen und mich da schlau machen!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wasser hat keine Balken. Das ist
bekannt, aber deshalb nicht weniger
wahr. Für viele Meeresangler
steht auch deshalb Sicherheit bei
der Wahl eines Bootes an vorderer
Stelle. Die Reling sollte schön
hoch gezogen sein, damit man
beim Anhieb nicht gleich hinterrücks
über die Bordwand
fliegt. Auch etwas höhere Wellen
sollten während der Fahrt nicht
sofort ins Bootsinnere schwappen.
Kippelstabilität ist ebenfalls
ein wichtiges Auswahlkriterium
– Angler stehen oft alle auf einer
Seite: Der eine drillt den Fisch,
der andere will bei der Landung
helfen und der dritte zuschauen,
was da wohl so vor der Bordwand
auftaucht. Das muss ein
gutes Angelboot schon verkraften
können. Naja, und ein bisschen
was hermachen soll das
Schiffchen ja auch noch und über
eine flotte Reisegeschwindigkeit
ist auch keiner traurig. Nicht so
einfach, Angler zufrieden zu stellen.
Marine Power Europe meint,
all das mit den Arvor-Modellen
abdecken zu können. Wir haben
die neue Arvor 230 AS Probe gefahren.
Volldampf voraus!
Die erste große Überraschung erlebe
ich bei rasanter 20-Knoten-
Fahrt mit der Arvor 230. Nahezu
vibrationsfrei, sehr leise und ungemein
komfortabel treibt der
Volkswagen-Diesel mit seinen
fünf Zylindern das Schiff an. Unglaublich,
wie laufruhig ein Diesel
sein kann. Eine echte Bereicherung
für die Arvor-Schiffe
und eine tolle Alternative zu anderen
Innenbordern dieser Klasse.
Insgesamt hinterlässt die 7,30
Meter lange und 2,78 Meter breite
Arvor 230 eine sehr guten ersten
Eindruck. Auch bei flotter
Fahrt schneidet sie perfekt die
Wellen, das Wasser spritzt wie
mit dem Lineal gezogen von der
Abrisskante, in Kurven verhält
sie sich wendig, ohne auszubrechen
oder achtern wegzurutschen.
Da gibt’s nichts zu
meckern.
Die Plicht achtern bietet reichlich
Platz für vier bis fünf Angler, die
bequem zusammen fischen
möchten. Wer seine Ruhe haben
möchte, fischt vorn im Bug allein.
Dorthin gelangt man über
einen breiten, versenkten Gang,
der auch noch bei etwas Seegang
sicher betreten werden kann. Das
Steuerhaus mit kleiner Sitz- beziehungsweise
Schlafecke wurde
von den Ingenieuren an der
Backbordseite platziert – dadurch
erhält man den breiten
Steuerborddurchgang zum Bug.
Wegen dieser Kabinenanordnung
tragen diese Arvor-Modelle
auch die Zusatzbezeichnung AS
für „asymetrisch“.
Kabine klar
Man sollte nun keine Luxus-
Suite im Steuerhaus erwarten.
Schnörkellos, etwas bieder
kommt die Inneneinrichtung daher,
aber zweckmäßig und sauber
verarbeitet. Wer längere Törns
mit dem Schiff unternehmen
möchte, wird das Schiff innen sicherlich
noch etwas aufpeppen
wollen. Besonders habe ich für
diese Fälle die Wandverkleidung
vermisst. Einflammen-Kocher,
kleine Spüle und Stauraum sind
vorhanden, das zünftige Holzsteuerrad
passt gut zum Gesamteindruck
des Schiffes. Der Tisch
in der Kabine unten vorn lässt
sich absenken und vergrößert damit
die Liegefläche beträchtlich.
Doch für sehr große Menschen
kann’s schlaftechnisch schon enger
werden.
Fröhliches Fischen
Ihre größten Stärken spielt die
Arvor 230 ohnehin beim Fischen
und Fahren (siehe oben) aus. Es
herrscht wirklich reichlich Platz
und selbst unsichere Naturen
werden sich auf dem schmucken
Schiff rasch wohl fühlen. Als ich
die Arvor 230 Probe fahre,
juckt’s mich sofort in den Fingern:
Die auf der Ostsee, auf
dicke Dorsche und prima Platte –
einfach optimal. Dabei hat die
230 bereits eine Größe und Erscheinung,
die eher von Schiff als
von Boot sprechen lässt. Vor allem
in Kombination mit dem
150-PS-VW-Diesel eine echte,
liebenswerte Dampfbrumme –
optimal für Ost- und Nordsee.
Ein Schiff, auf dem sich auch die
Familie wohl fühlt und das für einen
herrlichen Ausflugstag auf
der sommerlichen See geradezu
ideal ist. Die Badeplattform, die
über eine Hecktür in der Achterreling
bequem zu erreichen ist, ist
großzügig bemessen und lädt
zum Baden vom Boot ein. Serienmäßig
sind auch eine seitlich
angebrachte Holzklappsitzbank,
ein Fischkasten mit Sichtscheibe
und Ablauf sowie eingelassene
Rutenhalter.
Die Arvor 230 mit dem Fünfzylinder
von Volkswagen Marine
ist ein waschechtes Angelschiff,
das auch raue See klaglos wegsteckt.
Es bietet reichlich Platz
zum Fischen auf dem Meer und
wird sich bestimmt eine große
Fangemeinde erobern. Ein feines
Schiff, sorgfältig verarbeitet. Die
Arvor 230 AS macht einfach
Spaß – beim Fahren wie beim
Fischen.
Rainer Korn
2/2005
Fotos: Rainer Korn
BOOTS-TEST
Daten & Fakten
Arvor 230 AS
Länge: 7,30 m (mit Plattform)
Rumpflänge: 6,71 m
Breite: 2,78 m
Tiefgang: 0,90 m
Gewicht mit Motor: 1980 kg
Kraftstofftank:135 Liter
CE-Kategorie: „C“ (Küstengewässer
bis 6 Beaufort Windstärke)
Maximale Personenzahl: 6
Motor: Volkswagen Marine 150 HP
(150 PS Dieselinnenborder)
Zylinder: 5
Preis inklusive Motor:
43.500 Euro
Kontakt: Bootscenter Bielefeld,
Elpke 110-112, 33605 Bielefeld,
Tel. (0521) 200 061; E-Mail:
bootscenter-bielefeld@t-online.de;



Aber irgendwie glaube ich dir nicht so recht!

Sorry, ist nur eben mein Eindruck!!!


----------



## noworkteam (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat für eine formatierung |uhoh:


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für den Bericht#6 echt nett!
Nee ich bin neu hier! Ich war vorher im MEPO-Forum und das hat mir jetzt halt nicht mehr so gut gefallen und nun bin ich halt hier gestrandet.
Eventuell nehmt ihr mich ja in eure lustige Runde hier auf.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



noworkteam schrieb:


> wat für eine formatierung |uhoh:




Und das regt dich soooo auf, oder was???

Ich hab's halt eben nur schnell rauskopiert aus dem gefundenen Bericht...

Man kann doch auch kommentarlos über sowas drüber weglesen!

Mann Mann Mann! Sie sind über all!!!#d#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz ruhig Dirk  Einfach entspannt ignorieren...
hier was für die Stimmung 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfBnmoxo1nM&feature=related

Einen schönen Abend und "Prost"


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht#6 echt nett!
> Nee ich bin neu hier! Ich war vorher im MEPO-Forum und das hat mir jetzt halt nicht mehr so gut gefallen und nun bin ich halt hier gestrandet.
> Eventuell nehmt ihr mich ja in eure lustige Runde hier auf.




Sicher kannst du hier mitschreiben!:m

Hab halt eben nur gedacht, du bist *der* Chris aus Berlin, der uns glauben lassen wollte, nur weil er auch angeblich den Bootsführerschein hatte, Heiko Stengel hätte ihn seine Caroline steuern lassen...

Und vergackeiern lassen, da haben wir hier nicht so viel Böcke zu!

Also nochmal "sry" für's anmuffeln!


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sch**** auf die Formatierung.Ich kann es lesen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Dirk  Einfach entspannt ignorieren...
> hier was für die Stimmung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfBnmoxo1nM&feature=related
> 
> Einen schönen Abend und "Prost"



N'Abend Kai!

Hast ja Recht!
Am Besten ist, man schreibt gar nix auf sowas...

Aber meine Ignoreliste ist um einen Kandidaten reicher!!! ;-)

Bin ja schon wieder entspannt.:q

#g

Dann will ich mir mal den Link betrachten!:m


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Als ob Heiko jemanden seine Karoline steuern lässt,außer vielleicht noch Willi oder Frank.
Aber nee sei beruhigt, ich kann mit ruhigem Gewissen sagen,dass ich nicht "der" Chris bin.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ DC

Das Boot ist kurz gesagt- geil!
Nur die Beweglichkeit (auf der Straße) ist halt eingeschränkt aber sowas 
in der Art wird mein Baby sobald ich wieder an der Küste wohne :q


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk
   Na wenn du sagst,dass das Boot geil ist:m SUPER!!!
Ja wir suchen auch noch nach nem Trailer,aber hat das Boot nicht schon Überbreite auf der Straße???
Wir bräuchten eh nen festen Liegeplatz,weil jedesmal mit dem Boot von Berlin bis an die Küste#dnee das geht nicht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Dirk  Einfach entspannt ignorieren...
> hier was für die Stimmung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfBnmoxo1nM&feature=related
> 
> Einen schönen Abend und "Prost"




Mann Kai! Das ist ja der Hammer...

Haste die anderen Videos gesehen?

Das mit dem Smart an der Tankstelle ist ja obergeil!!!:q


Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...vom lesen her,n schönes boot...

wenn da nich ne kleinigkeit von 43500 ein euro stücken wäre #d


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ist der Preis ist natürlich heftig!Ich glaube,dass das Boot es aber echt wert ist!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...vom lesen her,n schönes boot...
> 
> wenn da nich ne kleinigkeit von 43500 ein euro stücken wäre #d




Wollt ihr euch das Teil neu kaufen???|bigeyes

Für ein paar Mal im Jahr fahren???
Respekt!!!!

Da würd ich dann echt gern mal mitfahren.
Selbstredent gegen Spritbeteiligung...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk na klar das sind ganz schön geile Dinger dabei! :q


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

neu kaufen?? |bigeyes

um himmelswillen...tanja erwürgt mich


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Ich liebäugel im Moment mit sowas,
http://www.boatshop24.de/web/de/hae...il.htm?showid=1603487&bgcolor=FFFFFF&nomenu=1

aber Dirk hat schon recht- für die paar Mal im Jahr... Dann lieber mieten.


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich liebäugel im Moment mit sowas,
> http://www.boatshop24.de/web/de/hae...il.htm?showid=1603487&bgcolor=FFFFFF&nomenu=1
> ...




jo..seh ich auch so.

spritbeteiligung...und gut is das. |supergri


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar Dirk kannst mitkommen! Naja mein Papa geht bald auf Rente und da wird er wohl öfter mal fahren!
Wir haben uns auch nach "guten gebrauchten" umgesehen, aber die lagen irgendwie fast alle in England oder Frankreich und viel günstiger waren die auch nicht!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ich die Pension schon ich Sichtweite hätte wäre die 
Avor auch schon geordert! Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen :q


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja er hat ja dann viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Zeit! Nur deswegen kaufen wir uns ja so ein riesen "Kahn"!


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn ich irgendwann ma auf rente geh...und die lottofee geheiratet habe,

lass ich mir mein angelboot bei blohm & voss auf kiel legen


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hahahaha so ein Mega Angelschlachtschiff


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wäre es doch!Bauen die nicht auch die Marine Schiffe?


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo...aber auch größere yachten  =)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder watten hier los ihr schreibt ja wie die wilden 5 seiten mußte ich lesen und das noch so spät am abend :q ihr wollt wohl mit aller macht die 10000 knacken wa |bigeyes

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast angefangen mit der Rekordjagd!!!:m


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy...hallo tom  |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
wie sieht das bild denn aus ? hab irgendwie keine bildliche vorstellungen bei dm wirwar von zahlen und buchstaben :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend auch simon


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na...wie weit biste mit deinem boot?


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habs schon wieder rausgenommen. Hatte versucht, nen Smiley 
mit zwei Stinkefingern einzufügen. Bin dann wohl doch zu doof,
und habe mir den virtuell selbst gezeigt.|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so erstma nen schmucken whiskey und dann schleifstaub abduschen |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Habs schon wieder rausgenommen. Hatte versucht, nen Smiley
> mit zwei Stinkefingern einzufügen. Bin dann wohl doch zu doof,
> und habe mir den virtuell selbst gezeigt.|krach:



achso von wo haste den smiley denn ? ich schau mal und schick dir ne betriebsanleitung :q ok


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.smileypark.de/display.php?cat=Frech


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@nemles
Wenn wir kein Wasser hätten, könnten wir
nicht schwimmen lernen...
Und wie viele Menschen würden dann ertrinken



den wollte ich dir schon immer zeigen für den goilen spuch


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch... wie geht das jetzt???#q#q#q


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Übrigens ist der Spruch glaube ich von Hans-Joachim Stengel (muß ich lügen),
einem super Sprücheklopfer und Vorführer der deutschen Sprache und Mentalität aus
der DDR. Vergleichbar mit Heintz Erhardt. Ich mochte seine trockene und treffende Art.


----------



## SimonHH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

najut...bin dann ma wech.

schönen abend euch noch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*








smiley anklicken dann mit der linken maustaste den forum link anklicken, dann mit der rechten maustaste anklicken, dann mit der linken maustaste kopieren anklicken, und dann gehste im ab forum auf antworten, klickst einmal mit der linken maustaste im schreibfeld an damit du den kurser auf dem schreibfeld hast. und dann klickste ein mal mit der  rechten maustaste, ein fenster öffnet sich, wo unter anderem steht einfügen das einfügen klickste dann einmal mit der linken maustaste an und schon siehste die erleuchtung  



greez
der andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier sind übrigens viel schönere http://www.smilies-smilies.de/smilies-fuer-foren.html

smiley anklicken und dann auf drück michklicken dann mit der rechten maustaste kopieren rest kennste ja:q


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

<img src="http://www.smileypark.de/smiley/Kotzen/4.gif" border="0" alt="Smileypark.de">

Mal sehen


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne, nich so wirklich...

Neuer Versuch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ne, nich so wirklich...
> 
> Neuer Versuch



du mußt auf forum link das iss der ganz unten also nr 3


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*






Wat bin ich doof. Nu hab ichs.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat bin ich doof. Nu hab ichs.
> 
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..



herzlichen glückwunsch sie haben die bedienung verstanden


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch ich bin lernfähig als alter Fishnüschel.

Hab gelesen, Du mußt auf ne GroßBStelle? Wo gehts denn hin, und wie lange?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auch ich bin lernfähig als alter Fishnüschel.
> 
> Hab gelesen, Du mußt auf ne GroßBStelle? Wo gehts denn hin, und wie lange?



iss hier in saw denk mal so 4 wochen werden wir durch sein und dann kommt gleich die nächste 4 wochen für ein dach iss lange normal so 4 tage  das hab ich lieber als wochenlang auf der gleichen baustelle. jetzt bin ich natürlich am rotieren das ich mein boot so schnell wie möglich fertig bekomme denn wenns mit arbeiten wieder losgeht hab ich keine zeit mehr. aber hab ordendlich was geschafft heute. morgen kommt mein kumpel zur hilfe damit montag vlt auch schon samstag der grund aufs aussenboot kommt.
greez
andy


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk Wo kommsten du her?Also wir würden dich wirklich einfachmal mitnehmen.Sollen wir dich einsammeln und würdest du alleine kommen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk da biste ja also warscheinlich werd ich wohl nicht mitkommen,sandra iss es noch zu kalt und alleine wollte ich diesmal nich kommen.da ich sowieso die ganzen wochenenden nicht zu hause bin weist doch das boot muß fertich somit iss sie jedes we alleine zuhause  aber pfingsten stellen wir die ostsee auf jeden fall auf den kopf.da kann kommen was will.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> @Dirk Wo kommsten du her?Also wir würden dich wirklich einfachmal mitnehmen.Sollen wir dich einsammeln und würdest du alleine kommen?



Ich würde da hinkommen, wo ihr losfahrt! Allerdings würd ich gern mein Frauchen mitbringen, wenn ich darf!?!

Komme aus dem Westerwald, das ist doch bissel weit weg von Berlin...

Mußt nur den Hafen und das Datum sagen und wir sind vor Ort!!!:m


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut klar bring mit wen immer du magst!Dauert ja alles nochn bissel, aber ich sag bescheid!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk da biste ja also warscheinlich werd ich wohl nicht mitkommen,sandra iss es noch zu kalt und alleine wollte ich diesmal nich kommen.da ich sowieso die ganzen wochenenden nicht zu hause bin weist doch das boot muß fertich somit iss sie jedes we alleine zuhause  aber pfingsten stellen wir die ostsee auf jeden fall auf den kopf.da kann kommen was will.
> greez
> andy



Feinstens Alter!!!:m

Das mit Februar weiß ich ja auch noch nicht sooo genau.
Auf Mefo Jagd können wir immer noch geh'n...

Liz wird's auch bissel zu kalt werden und außerdem muß ich ja auch eigentlich noch den Dielenboden im Wohnzimmer verlegen!

Vielleicht kommen wir ja noch vor Pfingsten mal mit Chris, seinem Dad und ihrem Superschiffchen auf die Ostsee.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> @Dirk Wo kommsten du her?Also wir würden dich wirklich einfachmal mitnehmen.Sollen wir dich einsammeln und würdest du alleine kommen?



wer lesen kann iss klar im vorteil einfach mal profil anklicken :m viel spaß beim aufsammeln :q

greez
andy


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke ich kann durchaus lesen und besuch die 12. Klasse.Ich kenne mich hier bloß noch nicht wirklich aus und  muss mich erstmal "einfummeln"
Aber jetzt weiß ich wie es geht!Danke.

@Dirk
Joa ich werde mal fragen wann wir das Boot bekommen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Danke ich kann durchaus lesen und besuch die 12. Klasse.Ich kenne mich hier bloß noch nicht wirklich aus und  muss mich erstmal "einfummeln"
> Aber jetzt weiß ich wie es geht!Danke.
> 
> @Dirk
> Joa ich werde mal fragen wann wir das Boot bekommen.




Ja, da wär dann noch unsere Fußballmannschaft und der Männergesangsverein, die würden auch gern mitkommen...:q

Nee, Scherz! Wenn, dann nur Liz und ich.

Aber vorher will ich dann auch mal mit deinem Daddy schnacken, ob das wirklich in Ordnung geht! Nicht dass wir knapp 600 Km fahren, um dann im Hafen zu hören! 

Ihr mitfahren??? #d#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nich gleich bocken wollte ich nur bestätigt haben das du dich hier nicht auskennst.

also willkommen hier im mft 
greez
andy


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja das ist doch klar, dass ihr vorher telefoniert!!!


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sorry Andy war nicht so gemeint!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Sorry Andy war nicht so gemeint!



hab ich auch nich so aufgefasst dirk hat dir ja schon geschildert warum er skeptisch war ,deshalb hab ich mal nachgesehen wo du was findest.
greez
andy


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

okay.


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann jetzt smileys einfügen...





ich kann jetzt smileys einfügen...





Palim,palim, palim und freude..:vik:

Werd ich mal ein Lied draus machen.

Manamana, dübdübdüdiben, manamana...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt smileys einfügen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



halllllooooo haste gerade nen aal geraucht oder wat ?:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eine Freude am Tag braucht der Mensch. Und die hatte Ich ebend mit Dir (bzw. mit Deiner Hilfe). Danke!!!

Der Rest vom Tag war fürn Arscx.

Gibt manchmal Tage, die gehöhrn aussm Kalender gestrichen. Heute war so einer.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> halllllooooo haste gerade nen aal geraucht oder wat ?:q:q:q





|muahah:

Vorsicht Tom, Smiley's machen süchtig....:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Eine Freude am Tag braucht der Mensch. Und die hatte Ich ebend mit Dir (bzw. mit Deiner Hilfe). Danke!!!
> 
> Der Rest vom Tag war fürn Arscx.
> 
> Gibt manchmal Tage, die gehöhrn aussm Kalender gestrichen. Heute war so einer.



wieso watten los ?


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eigendlich nix besonderes, ausser das ich den ganzen Tag das Gefühl hatte, die Leute inne Firma haben die Silvesterbowle noch inne Frühstücksthermoskanne.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Eigendlich nix besonderes, ausser das ich den ganzen Tag das Gefühl hatte, die Leute inne Firma haben die Silvesterbowle noch inne Frühstücksthermoskanne.



achso und du hattest keine bowle mit |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, das mit der Bowle ist ne verdammt gute Idee...

Danach guckste und fühlst dich bestimmt so:






Andy, die Seite ist wirklich gut!#6


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, nicht so richtig, hätte aber vielleicht geholfen.

Naja, lass uns mal hier nich über de Kleche (wie der Mansfelder secht) reden, sondern Spass haben.:m


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so erstma nen schmucken whiskey und dann schleifstaub abduschen |uhoh:



jepp - :m
hab ich auch gerade :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> sondern Spass haben.:m



richtichhhhh :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> jepp - :m
> hab ich auch gerade :q



wen hast du denn geschliffen :q oder nur whiskey :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Whisky geht doch immer... Muß mer nicht geschliffen haben für!:q


|directorer Andy wird bald 3000! Der Andy wird bald 3000!


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die leiern wir ihm heut noch aus dem Kreuz.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Whisky geht doch immer... Muß mer nicht geschliffen haben für!:q
> 
> 
> |directorer Andy wird bald 3000! Der Andy wird bald 3000!



du sack ich bin schon die ganze zeit heimlich am beobachten :vik:


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Waaaaaaaaas so alt???Musst mir mal verraten wie das geht!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Whisky geht doch immer... Muß mer nicht geschliffen haben für!:q



nee -es reicht auch nen neuen kaputten Außenborder zu haben und dann allein auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben obwohl irgend ein anderes Arsch vergessen hat Getriebeöl wieder aufzufüllen ... :r
dann hat man sich auchn Whiskey verdient ... 
so ca 1-2 Flaschen :m


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ZACK, und wieder einer weniger


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Prost, ich kanns verstehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaas so alt???Musst mir mal verraten wie das geht!:vik::vik::vik:



schreibste einfach mal schnell 2984 beiträge und dann biste auch so alt :vik:


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wieder einer wech:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nee -es reicht auch nen neuen kaputten Außenborder zu haben und dann allein auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben obwohl irgend ein anderes Arsch vergessen hat Getriebeöl wieder aufzufüllen ... :r
> dann hat man sich auchn Whiskey verdient ...
> so ca 1-2 Flaschen :m



was haste denn hingelegt für das gute stück wenn ich mal fragen darf oder hab ich es überlesen.
ich kipp mir noch einen ein für dich


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schreibste einfach mal schnell 2984 beiträge und dann biste auch so alt :vik:




Highlander können sowas!!!

Säuft ja auch nur schottisches gebranntes Malz, der Kerl...:q


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay das mit den Beiträgen bekomme ich hin!#6 Das wird ne laaaaange Nacht|bigeyes:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wobei, Jörg......Jeder ist für sein Equimpment selbst verantwortlich...
> Jetzt mal ohne Flax, der, der Dir den Motor verscherbelt hat, hat Dich
> nicht vom Teich gehohlt. Das ist leider nun mal so, auch wenn es weh tut.



da hast du wohl recht ...
aber wenn du nen Motor kaufst der kaum Betriebsstunden hat,
aussieht wie neu, noch nen Stempel von ner Inspektion im Serviceheft hat, bei der Besichtigung einwandfrei und ruhig läuft - denkst du halt das ist nen gutes Teil und es kann dir damit nichts passieren .... 
dann machst du nach 3 Wochen die erste Fahrt und mußt vom Seenotkreuzer zurück geschleppt werden weil die Kiste kein Öl hat im Getriebe.
Motoröl hab ich natürlich geprüft - aber Getriebeöl natürlich nicht - war ja nicht mehr im Wasser nach der letzten Inspektion ....
klar pflege ich meine Motoren - aber bei dem ist irgendein Arsch dafür verantwortlich und ich krieg den juristisch noch nicht mal ran .... 
so, aber nun genug gejammert .... will den Thread hier damit nicht zumüllen ... 
sorry dafür


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich nur bestätigen getriebeöl wird niemand überprüfen.
kaufst du ein auto egal ob neu oder uralt nach motoröl schaust du aber getriebeöl keine spur.ich hätte warscheinlich auch nicht nachgesehen .( mit sicherheit nich)


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht ...
> aber wenn du nen Motor kaufst der kaum Betriebsstunden hat,
> aussieht wie neu, noch nen Stempel von ner Inspektion im Serviceheft hat, bei der Besichtigung einwandfrei und ruhig läuft - denkst du halt das ist nen gutes Teil und es kann dir damit nichts passieren ....
> dann machst du nach 3 Wochen die erste Fahrt und mußt vom Seenotkreuzer zurück geschleppt werden weil die Kiste kein Öl hat im Getriebe.
> ...




Mann Jörg! Der Thread ist doch extra zum schnacken!!!

Alles was mit Meeresangeln zu tun hat, kann und soll hier stehen!:m

Und noch einiges andere!!!


Nochmals Herzliches Beileid, zum gestorbenen Motor!

Trinke auch grad auf dich, Prost!!!


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schon klar, ist halt Schixxe gelaufen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten jetzt los alle weg |bigeyes |kopfkrat |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, nich alle, di alte Schreimöwe ist noch hier. Kann sowieso noch nicht pennen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> watten jetzt los alle weg |bigeyes |kopfkrat |uhoh:




Bin doch da!|wavey:

Nur scheinbar zeigt er nix an, wenn mer am PN'en is...


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sach mich doch mal, hat LIZ schon irgendwie die ganzen Bilder verhaftet und eingefügt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mann bin ich froh brauch ich nich alleine trinken :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nene ... mußt du nicht .... 
einen Dimple nehm ich auch noch ... |bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

apropro liz

wie sind eigendlich die bilder von der autobahn geworden dirk stell doch mal schnell eins ein :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach mich doch mal, hat LIZ schon irgendwie die ganzen Bilder verhaftet und eingefügt?




Morgen kommen noch paar rein! Der Rest nach'm Urlaub...

Hast noch nicht gesehen, sind schon einige drinn!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> apropro liz
> 
> wie sind eigendlich die bilder von der autobahn geworden dirk stell doch mal schnell eins ein :vik:




Ist in Arbeit! Kommt gleich...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Morgen kommen noch paar rein! Der Rest nach'm Urlaub...
> 
> Hast noch nicht gesehen, sind schon einige drinn!:q



klar hab ich die schon gesehen hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut nich das noch welche gekommen sind.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sie sehen: Zwei Gangster im schwarzen Passat Kombi, der Dritte Kerl ist dank tiefschwarzer Scheiben nicht zu erkennen...

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/2184/cimg7195bb9.jpg


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähm.. Zement mal please.... Prosit:vik:

das war der letzte 2000er


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

cool bei 160 auf der bahn :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und zu deinem 3000er kredenze ich dir nochmal einen virtuellen Braten...

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/21/1001430go4.jpg


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lecker!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, alter MFT Vater!


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Happy 3000 to you 







Herzlosen Glühstrumpf aus dem Norden,

Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische hab die ganze zeit aufgepasst und dann sowat #q  im geschwindigkeitsrausch.



 
* 3001*


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu mach mal die Gläser klar:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man ich geh hart auf die 4000 zu :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nu mach mal die Gläser klar:m



[URL=http://www.snukk.de]
	

[/URL]


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein Wasser bitte:vik:


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okey, einen nehm ich noch, aber dann will ich was zu trinken!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Ein Wasser bitte:vik:





 :m büddeschön |supergri


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh danke.Guter Service hier


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute ich mach jetzt schluß für heute , habe müde |supergri

|wavey:

bis denne
der andy


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Joa dann schlaf mal gut!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Virtuelles Besäufnis hat auch was, oder??? *Prost*

@ Chris,

Recht haste, mußt uns ja noch heimfahren!:m

Also, ein extra großes leggeres Fachinger Medium für dich...


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nun ein schönes kühles Holsten Edel (ist hier Werbung erlaubt?) biddä


----------



## DorschChris29 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haha genau einer muss ja fahren, aber ich glaube du bist nicht in meinen "Übergangsführerschein" eingetragen...haste nen Stift bei der Hand?:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir geh'n auch in's Bettchen...






Bis morgen Männers


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Haha genau einer muss ja fahren, aber ich glaube du bist nicht in meinen "Übergangsführerschein" eingetragen...haste nen Stift bei der Hand?:vik:




Gleich hab ich den in der Hand...|rolleyes|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

The same procedere like every night, Misses Sophy?
Have fun and good night.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> The same procedere like every night, Misses Sophy?
> Have fun and good night.




Nicht immer, aber immer öfter....


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann schick mal ein Küsschen mit rüber. Schlaft gut.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meld mich nun auch ab ....
Dimple ist alle ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




N8 !


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen beieinander, 

alle wieder wach? Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht online, und schon verpasst man locker 10 Seiten! #q

Ich hätte ja auch noch ein paar Stunden mitgehalten, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, es liegt nicht an menen Computerkünsten, dass mein Rechner bisweilen abstürzt, sondern er mag mich einfach nicht! 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich immer heißer, endlich wieder an die Küste (nach Hause!) zu fahren und Fische zu ärgern. Und mir ist völlig egal, ob Blinkern, Brandungspietschern oder Bootsangeln, sogar, ob ich was fange, ist höchstens zweitrangig! ICH WILL AN DIE KÜSTE!!! UND ANGELN!!! |uhoh:|bla:#q:vik:#h


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin #h

kann ich verstehen ... schöööööne Ostsee- und frische Seeluft wieder schnuppern |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, ihr Leut!#h

Yo, Ostseeluft um die Nase zu haben ist echt das Beste...:q

Dann noch ein schöner Sonnenaufgang, Salzgeschmack auf den Lippen und Möwen in der Luft!:l

Ok, Jungs, wann treffen wir uns????


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Leider ist der Wind im Moment ja echt sehr garstig... (war gestern wohl zu viel HerrderRinge  )


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
alle wieder nüchtern :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Leider ist der Wind im Moment ja echt sehr garstig... (war gestern wohl zu viel HerrderRinge  )




Miese kleine Hobbitte!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|bigeyes Ui, Kai ist gleich 6000 Posts alt!!!

Hier geht's ja ab...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle zusammmen

ist ja wie in "alten" zeiten...knall alles rein was geht  

...dann wolln mer ma lesen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai !
warst du nicht auch noch mal auf Bootssuche irgendwie ? #c
oder doch zufrieden mit deinem Alu-Boot ?


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Salzluft und Sonnenaufgang ist ja echt ne feine Sache, aber aus verschiedenen Gründen reicht es meistens doch nur zum Sonnenuntergang! |supergri

Übrigens, ganz fiese Sache: Weihnachten waren wir an der Küste, und am 2. Weihnachtstag meinte meine Dame, das Wetter wäre so schön, ob wir nicht mit dem Boot rausfahren wollten, wir könnten ja ein wenig schleppen (sie hat vorher zweimal geangelt, wohlgemerkt); also gut, Trecker raus, Boot angehängt, ins Wasser geschuppert, ein paar hundert Meter rausgefahren, sie hat sich derweil einen hübschen silber-blauen Rapala Magnum rausgesucht, lässt ihn raus, macht den Freilauf der Multi wieder zu und sagt nach etwa 35 Sekunden "Halt mal an, ich hab was"; ich nehme also Gas weg, da meint sie "Oh, der ist ab" und kurbelt weiter; noch ein paar Sekunden später "Nein, da ist er wieder", und etwa 25 Meter hinter dem Boot springt eine Meerforelle! Ich sag ihr noch, sie soll jetzt bitte vorsichtig sein, da hat sie das Tier auch schon fast längsseits und holt die Forelle mit gekonntem Handgriff sicher ins Boot. Nicht groß, aber locker maßig und wunderschön silbern glänzend! :l
Ich habe kurz danach erstmal einen guten Freund angerufen, der seit längerer Zeit von kaum etwas anderem als MeFos spricht und kurz berichtet, und er brummelte nur "Toll, und ich versuch seit fünf Jahren, mal wieder eine zu kriegen! Grüß schön" und legte auf! :q
Und was sagt uns die Geschichte? Eigentlich gar nichts. Außer, dass Anfänger bisweilen unwahrscheinliches Glück haben, und dass meine Dame schon mal ne MeFo gefangen hat! Tolle Frau, oder? :l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schicker kleiner bericht warscheinlich wußte sie schon wo sie dir den vorschlag gemacht hat das irgendwas anders iss. sie war eindeutig im mefofieber.
meinen glückwunsch an die glückliche.
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

Doch doch bin zufrieden mit dem Boot. Trotzdem suche ich ein etwas größeres Boot.
Weniger wegen der Größe sondern mehr wegen der Power  Verdrängerfahren reicht
auch der Ostsee aber hier auf der Weser ist das tuckern gegen die Strömung nicht
ganz so toll. Wobei das Meckern auf hohem Nivau ist :q

Ein Boot zwischen 4,50-5,00 Meter und 30-60 Ponnys wäre schon etwas fixer


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jörg!
> 
> Doch doch bin zufrieden mit dem Boot. Trotzdem suche ich ein etwas größeres Boot.
> Weniger wegen der Größe sondern mehr wegen der Power  Verdrängerfahren reicht
> ...


 

wie wärs mit nem 150PS Arvor


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin @ all #h

Alles Gute nachträglich Andy :q







Ich mach mich dann mal an die Bilder #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Abuman
Petri an die unbekannte, schönes Ding #6

Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Ja die ist gut nur leider etwas zu groß für meinen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...war ja auch nur Spaß, aber ist schon nen schickes Teil #6 

irgendwann hab ich mal in ner Angelzeitung nen Bericht darüber gelesen und mich verliebt.
besonders der VW Motor hats mir angetan 
naja leider ein bischen zu unbeweglich auf der Str. wie Du schon geschrieben hattest und vor allem in der 150PS Version viel zu teuer


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin alle zusammen  |wavey:


|schild-g nachträglich zum 3000sten,andy  :m


so...wenn meine karre ende nächster woche aus der werkstatt kommt...gehts ab anne küste!

ich kann nich mehr...:q


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Simon |wavey:


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz   |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Abumann schrieb:


> Nicht groß, aber locker maßig und wunderschön silbern glänzend! :l



Glückwunsch !!!
also wenn dein Kumpel das seit 5 Jahren (!) versucht ...
dann frag ich mich womit der nur schleppt #c
Toastbrot o.ä ?  :q
du siehst wie einfach das gehen kann - auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen auch mal länger dauern kann.
Aber der Fisch der 1000 Würfe ist das meiner Meinung nach schon lange nicht mehr .... der 500 Würfe eher :m


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schlaflose nächte...den brandungskoffer zum 8. mal aufgeräumt...

selbstgespräche,die sich nur um montagen und plätze drehen...

wahnvorstellungen (ich seh dorsche im wohnzimmerschrank)...ich bin auf 

grobem entzug |uhoh:

dem muss ein ende gesetzt werden  :q


----------



## Liz261280 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Abumann schrieb:


> Salzluft und Sonnenaufgang ist ja echt ne feine Sache, aber aus verschiedenen Gründen reicht es meistens doch nur zum Sonnenuntergang! |supergri
> 
> Übrigens, ganz fiese Sache: Weihnachten waren wir an der Küste, und am 2. Weihnachtstag meinte meine Dame, das Wetter wäre so schön, ob wir nicht mit dem Boot rausfahren wollten, wir könnten ja ein wenig schleppen (sie hat vorher zweimal geangelt, wohlgemerkt); also gut, Trecker raus, Boot angehängt, ins Wasser geschuppert, ein paar hundert Meter rausgefahren, sie hat sich derweil einen hübschen silber-blauen Rapala Magnum rausgesucht, lässt ihn raus, macht den Freilauf der Multi wieder zu und sagt nach etwa 35 Sekunden "Halt mal an, ich hab was"; ich nehme also Gas weg, da meint sie "Oh, der ist ab" und kurbelt weiter; noch ein paar Sekunden später "Nein, da ist er wieder", und etwa 25 Meter hinter dem Boot springt eine Meerforelle! Ich sag ihr noch, sie soll jetzt bitte vorsichtig sein, da hat sie das Tier auch schon fast längsseits und holt die Forelle mit gekonntem Handgriff sicher ins Boot. Nicht groß, aber locker maßig und wunderschön silbern glänzend! :l
> Ich habe kurz danach erstmal einen guten Freund angerufen, der seit längerer Zeit von kaum etwas anderem als MeFos spricht und kurz berichtet, und er brummelte nur "Toll, und ich versuch seit fünf Jahren, mal wieder eine zu kriegen! Grüß schön" und legte auf! :q
> Und was sagt uns die Geschichte? Eigentlich gar nichts. Außer, dass Anfänger bisweilen unwahrscheinliches Glück haben, und dass meine Dame schon mal ne MeFo gefangen hat! Tolle Frau, oder? :l




Schöner Kurzbericht #6 Petri an deine Frau!!! #r



Na DAS sollte mir auch mal passieren!!! :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> schlaflose nächte...den brandungskoffer zum 8. mal aufgeräumt...
> 
> selbstgespräche,die sich nur um montagen und plätze drehen...
> 
> ...


 
#t  dat klingt ja nicht so gut :q ich hätte ne Idee geh doch einfach was Angeln |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Na DAS sollte mir auch mal passieren!!! :vik:


 
...da geht noch was dieses Jahr #6 Garantiert #6


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin abumann 

auch von mir |schild-g an dein frauchen


schöner bericht...:m


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so...wenn meine karre ende nächster woche aus der werkstatt kommt...gehts ab anne küste!

ich kann nich mehr...:q[/quote]



daaaaaaann is schluss mit lustig,chris....dann werden fische gelupft  :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> so...wenn meine karre ende nächster woche aus der werkstatt kommt...gehts ab anne küste!
> 
> ich kann nich mehr...:q


 



> daaaaaaann is schluss mit lustig,chris....dann werden fische gelupft :q


 
Ok :g sach bescheid wenns losgeht, unter der Woche bin ich dabei #6


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf jeden fall,chris :m


ich dreh echt langsam durch hier...|uhoh:  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feierabend :q

So nachher schnell das Boot auftanken und morgen früh können sie die Hechte 
auf den letzten Tagen der Sasion nochmal ganz warm anziehen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Feierabend :q
> 
> So nachher schnell das Boot auftanken und morgen früh können sie die Hechte
> auf den letzten Tagen der Sasion nochmal ganz warm anziehen :q


 
...denn man ein dickes Petri und viel Spaß am Hecht :m

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Simon 
naja das sieht ja ganz gut aus für Di, bis auf dat bischen Regen am morgen...
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=45651&fdate=20080115 gucktst Du #6

Chris


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Simon
> naja das sieht ja ganz gut aus für Di, bis auf dat bischen Regen am morgen...
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=45651&fdate=20080115 gucktst Du #6
> 
> Chris






ich sach nur  :vik:


:q


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soll ich denn schon wattis und ringler bestellen,chris?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> soll ich denn schon wattis und ringler bestellen,chris?


 

sicher ist sicher, dann laufen wir wenigstens nicht gefahr ohne Wattis dazustehen :m wie gesagt 80Wattis, aber nur *150* gr Ringler, dat sollte reichen #6


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geht los...  :m


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so...erledigt #6

nur die ringler hat er nich bis dienstag...ich kuck ma,ob bei martins was

vorrätig is.:q


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so...ich geh ma wat einkaufen

ohne mampf...kein drill 

bis später...|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> so...erledigt #6
> 
> nur die ringler hat er nich bis dienstag...ich kuck ma,ob bei martins was
> 
> vorrätig is.:q


 
Ringler hab ich da bis jetzt immer so gekriegt :m ansonsten ist der Marcel Martins hier auch im Board unterwegs, aber Du machst das schon #6


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...meinst,die holst am dienstag so ausm laden?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo!  Ich wollte mich schonmal verabschieden Leute!#h

Heut Nacht gegen 04.00Uhr geht's ab in den Schnee...





Dienstag oder Mittwoch in 10 Tagen sind wir wieder zu Hause.

Bis denne


----------



## nemles (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann, Ski und Rodel gut:vik::vik::vik:



Kommt Gesund und in einem Stück wieder,


Tom


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn man to! Viel Spaß und Hals und Beinbruch!
Mein Angeln morgen fällt flach.. hab den Arbeitseinsatz vergessen 

Naja hauptsache das Ding ist erledigt und verfolgt mich nicht das ganze Jahr :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sooo!  Ich wollte mich schonmal verabschieden Leute!#h
> 
> Heut Nacht gegen 04.00Uhr geht's ab in den Schnee...
> 
> ...



na denn wünsch ich euch mal nen netten urlaub und kommt gesund wieder.

DER GUTE REST BLEIBT JA HIER :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na denn man to! Viel Spaß und Hals und Beinbruch!
> Mein Angeln morgen fällt flach.. hab den Arbeitseinsatz vergessen
> 
> Naja hauptsache das Ding ist erledigt und verfolgt mich nicht das ganze Jahr :q



wie arbeiteinsatz vom verein ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ringler hab ich da bis jetzt immer so gekriegt :m ansonsten ist der Marcel Martins hier auch im Board unterwegs, aber Du machst das schon #6



wie gründungsmitglied |gr: es kann nur einen geben:g


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja alle Jahre wieder 4 Stunden für den Verein.
Dafür bekommt man bei uns fast die Hälfte des
Jahresbetrags erlassen (von 75 auf 45€)


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nambt alle zusammen  #h


jo dirk...guten urlaub und viel spassssssss im schnee


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ja alle Jahre wieder 4 Stunden für den Verein.
> Dafür bekommt man bei uns fast die Hälfte des
> Jahresbetrags erlassen (von 75 auf 45€)




wat dafür bekommt ihr auchoch erlass dat iss ja geil.
bei und mußte 20 europas zahlen wenn du nich kannst.


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy...#h

wat macht dat boot?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja Andy kann man sehen wie man will


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin andy...#h
> 
> wat macht dat boot?



jau geht so immer stück für stück dem ziehl entgegen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja Andy kann man sehen wie man will



aber iss doch ein netter ansporn was seid ihr dav oder vdsf


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau geht so immer stück für stück dem ziehl entgegen :q




prima prima  


ups...voll vergessen...#q

hi kai  #h


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soa...ich geh nu  |schlaf:

wünsch euch allen ne |gutenach 


bis morgen #h


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @ all ! #h
heut mal keine Zeit hier öfter reinzuschauen ... wünsche euch allen nen schönes Wochenende und wenn ihr am Wasser sein solltet gaaaanz viel Petri ! :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin moin
bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus erst am boot schaffen und dann zur geburtstags paaardy :vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

@ Andy 

Naja wenn der Rabatt nicht wäre, dann wäre der Vereinsbeitrag halt nicht 
75€ sonder gleich 45€  aber es scheint nötig zu sein dieses Mittel anzuwenden.

Ich kann nur vermuten das wir beim VDSF sind da man sich hier einen VDSF-Pass 
machen lassen kann. 100%ig kann weis ich es aber nicht.

Der Dienst ist aber gut verlaufen und wir konnten ne Menge schaffen.
Ich hab mich aber, wie jedes Jahr, wieder tierisch über zig Maisdosen 
und Vodkaflaschen geärgert die wir Säckeweise abtransportiert haben...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> @ Andy
> 
> ...



naja mais dosen und überhöhte preise z.z etwa 120 euro haben mich dann auch vom verein geschieden hab mir kurzerhnd selber einen teich zugelegt mit guten 120-130 meter durchmesser jetzt hab ich sauber wenn ich ans süßwasser gehe iss zwar ein wenig teurer aber dafür ein zaun drum |supergri

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie gründungsmitglied |kopfkrat |gr: es kann nur einen geben:g


 
na wenn Du das sagst   schönes Wochenende und @Dirk und Liz einen schönen Urlaub #6

gruß Chris


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nambt  |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin da...tom nich #d

tzä...


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer sacht das? Ich bin Inkognito.


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na sowat...schäm dir wat


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay, ich schäme mir#h


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es kam übrigens parallel zu unserm Tel. ne Sendung auf
DMAX über Angeln in Norge. Anfängerteam gegen Profis.


Goil, wie die Profis geloosert haben.|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so is artig  


sach ma...is im geesthachter hafen denn gut aal zu holen? ;+


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na..wat dat wohl für 'profis' waren...|kopfkrat 

aber find ich gut...:m


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eigendlich ja, aber da gibt es einige Stellen auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, bzw. dort wo der Schiffsverkehr bereits in die Schleuse umgeleitet ist, ein paar Stellen.:k


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...ich verlass mich da ma ganz auf dich  |rolleyes


...und freu mich drauf


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Darauf kannst Du Dich verlassen.:m













Wer sich auf mich verläßt, hat schon verloren. Bin selber 
angel


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder heißt das:

der ist verlassen?#c


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wollte ich dat hören  :m


erzähl ma n bischen über den hafen...bzw die schleusen.wie tief...strömung?...wenn ja,wie doll...tiefe...hindernisse...und ganz wichtig: wie groß sind die aale...mehr als 10 pro nacht...


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, nicht das da jetzt Mißverständnisse aufkommen. Ich sagte mehrfach: "gegenüber" d.h. auf der Niedersachsenseite der Elbe.
Nicht im Geesthachter Hafen.
Den Hafen kenne ich auch nur sporadisch. Wäre also der schlechteste Ratgeber.

Und sobald die Aalzeit ran ist, zeige ich Dir diese (andere Seite) #hgerne.


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

asö...

ja,sagtest du 

kannst ma sehn,wat entzug bei mir alles bewirkt#d |supergri


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man(n) wird wirklich Zeit, Das Du an die See kommst.


Soll ich nicht doch sicherheitshalber vorher nen Arzt rufen?


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

n arzt?

ich bin so auf entzug...der kommt glatt mit zum angeln


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





Gute Besserung!


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh weia...nu ward aba tied |krank:


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was brauch ich denn auf der NDS seite für gerät? brandungssachen?


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, normales Flußangelbesteck.



So, nu les ich noch ne Runde und dann gehts zur  Paady:m


----------



## SimonHH (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar,tom...

viel spassssssss  

so...ich verzieh mich auch auffe couch...bis morgen  #h


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, nu les ich noch ne Runde und dann gehts zur  Paady:m



dann mal viel Spaß ! #g


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Es kam übrigens parallel zu unserm Tel. ne Sendung auf
> DMAX über Angeln in Norge. Anfängerteam gegen Profis.
> 
> 
> Goil, wie die Profis geloosert haben.|supergri|supergri


 

...das war echt wieder ne schwache Vorstellung, wa?
Am schlimmsten fand ich wie sich Auweia und die "Anfänger" über die Kleinstköhler und Minileos gefreut haben #d   naja ein paar anständige waren später ja noch dabei, immerhin mal ein paar im Fernsehen geschwungene Ruten #6

Chris


----------



## SimonHH (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das war echt wieder ne schwache Vorstellung, wa?
> Am schlimmsten fand ich wie sich Auweia und die "Anfänger" über die Kleinstköhler und Minileos gefreut haben #d   naja ein paar anständige waren später ja noch dabei, immerhin mal ein paar im Fernsehen geschwungene Ruten #6
> 
> Chris






moin zusammen...#h

hab so dat gefühl,als ob dat ne werbesendung übers kleinfischangeln mit AUWA in norwegen war 

hm...naja...wenns denn sein muss  #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

....mal wieder Montag morgen.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









@Simon
guckst Du mal... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1894755&postcount=344 das sieht doch ganz gut aus, ist ja direkt um die Ecke #6 die Platten warten :vik: 

Chris


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*






 ... endlich wieder Montag ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hallo an alle ! #h


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer war am WE los ??? Fangmeldungen ?! :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wer war am WE los ??? Fangmeldungen ?! :m


 
Moin Jörg 

soweit ich weiß waren die meisten Unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 bis jetzt keine Fangmeldungen  Simon und ich wollen morgen nach Pelzerhaken in die Brandung, aber ich würd lieber gleich los, morgen solls noch ungemütlicher werden #q kannst Du mal eben nach Farmsen rüberschreien, das der mal online geht  ......Danke :m

Chris


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jepp .... werd den Kopf mal ausm Fenster halten zum rufen ... #h
war gestern mal Falckensteiner Strand an der KiFö ... standan auch 3 im Wasser auf Mefo ... konnte dem Fang einer 40er live beiwohnen |rolleyes
glaub ich brauch auch mal wieder ne Mefo-Spinne und ne Wathose |bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Simon 

guckst Du... http://promenade.dyndns.tv:8080/cgi-bin/image.jpg?config&quality=50&camera=right das ist der Ort des geschehens #6 

Chris


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr lieben #h

hm....die fangmeldung liest sich ja schon 
mal einigermaßen gut 

ma kuggn...wat morgen kommt#6


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

isch kugg :m...mom


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Simon
> 
> guckst Du... http://promenade.dyndns.tv:8080/cgi-bin/image.jpg?config&quality=50&camera=right das ist der Ort des geschehens #6
> 
> Chris




jo..sieht doch nett aus #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin ihr lieben #h
> 
> hm....die fangmeldung liest sich ja schon
> mal einigermaßen gut
> ...


 
#6 wird schon, hauptsache es regnet nicht :r :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> glaub ich brauch auch mal wieder ne Mefo-Spinne und ne Wathose |bla:


 
Das ist echt nochmal 'ne überlegung wert :m ich bin leider noch nie auf MeFo losgelassen worden #q aber das Jahr ist ja noch Jung :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eben...seh ich auch so:g

weil... minus gefühlte 10 grad und wasser von oben = blaugefroren und viel 

schnief...und das is zum :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die ändern ihre Meinung alle 10min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nun sagen sie 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit #d für Morgen früh #q 


edit: ooooops...Fehlmeldung, hab mich verkuckt |rotwerden


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...neeee...mefo is zwar wat nettes...aber ne dicke platte is noch netter  |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...neeee...mefo is zwar wat nettes...aber ne dicke platte is noch netter |rolleyes


 

bin mir nicht so sicher, ob 'ne Platte denn gleichen Tanz bietet den 'ne MeFo abzieht #c ich glaub da muß man sich Plattentechnisch weiter nördlich aufhalten  #6


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Die ändern ihre Meinung alle 10min
> 
> 
> 
> ...






MACH MICH NICH WAHNSINNIG!!!! :r 

jedenfalls nich mehr,als ich schon bin


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bin mir nicht so sicher, ob 'ne Platte denn gleichen Tanz bietet den 'ne MeFo abzieht #c ich glaub da muß man sich Plattentechnisch weiter nördlich aufhalten  #6




sicherlich nicht...zumindest nich in hiesigen breitengraden.aber is 

einfacher zu angeln  |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> MACH MICH NICH WAHNSINNIG!!!! :r
> 
> jedenfalls nich mehr,als ich schon bin


 

...keine Panik :g bin da ein paar Zeilen nach unten gerutscht  sorry |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy

...bist morgen dabei? Treffpunkt in HH, A1 Abf.:Stapelfeld 07:15?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> 
> ...bist morgen dabei? Treffpunkt in HH, A1 Abf.:Stapelfeld 07:15?



moin moin 
wäre ja nett aber aber fürn paar platten oder auch nich 250 km in kauf nehmen nee lieber nich ausserdem hol ich morgen meinen neuen bootstrailer :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy #h


neuer trailer? is dat boot fertig? |bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> wäre ja nett aber aber fürn paar platten oder auch nich 250 km in kauf nehmen nee lieber nich ausserdem hol ich morgen meinen neuen bootstrailer :vik:


 
...haste ja recht, so große Erwartungen hab ich auch nicht, Hauptsache Köder baden


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai  #h


chris..wat meinste? morgen lieber grobes gerät mitnehmen |kopfkrat

weil wegen wind und so?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> chris..wat meinste? morgen lieber grobes gerät mitnehmen |kopfkrat
> 
> weil wegen wind und so?!


 

|kopfkrat versteh ich gerade nicht ;+ normales Brandungsgeschirr eben  #6


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...wenn wir da wirklich kralle einsetzen müssen...|kopfkrat

ich glaub,ich nehm meine daiwas mit...besser is das #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...wenn wir da wirklich kralle einsetzen müssen...|kopfkrat
> 
> ich glaub,ich nehm meine daiwas mit...besser is das #6


 

...die Krallenbleie sind sowieso am Mann, aber was hats Du denn an Rollen im Angebot? bei mir sinds ne Entoh 5500 und ne Emcast 6000


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nenene ... ne schöööööne Mefo is zweifelsohne besser ... |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nenene ... ne schöööööne Mefo is zweifelsohne besser ... |rolleyes


 
|rolleyes #6


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meine rollen?

2x penn surfmaster und 2x daiwa emblem-z 5000a

alle sehr zuverlässig |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nenene ... ne schöööööne Mefo is zweifelsohne besser ... |rolleyes






nee...platte


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jörg...wie schauts denn mit dir morgen früh aus?

lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> meine rollen?
> 
> 2x penn surfmaster und 2x daiwa emblem-z 5000a
> 
> alle sehr zuverlässig |rolleyes


 
...die Penn kenn ich nicht #c aber ich würd' auf die Daiwas setzten


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> jörg...wie schauts denn mit dir morgen früh aus?
> 
> lust mitzukommen?


 
...von der gegend her könnten wir Ihn aufsammeln, aber dann bräuchten wir noch nen Anhänger fürs gerödel, ich hab doch nur nen lütten Golf


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...von der gegend her könnten wir Ihn aufsammeln, aber dann bräuchten wir noch nen Anhänger fürs gerödel, ich hab doch nur nen lütten Golf




ach wat...dat passt schon 

wenn schon 10 leute in vw käfer passen,passen auch 3 angler mit geraffel in golf 

zu den penns: sehr gut laufende und äußerst zuverlässige rollen...fisch ich sehr gerne mit,weil die nich so klobig und schwer sind #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ach wat...dat passt schon
> 
> wenn schon 10 leute in vw käfer passen,passen auch 3 angler mit geraffel in golf
> 
> ...


 
...na denn ist das doch keine Frage #6


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die daiwas sind nur dran,wenn mehr als 160g blei oder aber kralleneinsatz eerforderlich is...sind eher rollen fürs grobe |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> die daiwas sind nur dran,wenn mehr als 160g blei oder aber kralleneinsatz eerforderlich is...sind eher rollen fürs grobe |rolleyes


 

...nimm die mal auch mit, dafür finden wir schon noch nen Platz im Auto :m 
ich will denn mal ein bischen was erledigen  das ganze geraffel will ja noch ins Auto  also....

Bis später
Chris


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar chris....bis später #h

bin auch erstmal wech...tüt


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee - ich kann nicht ... #d
abgesehen davon, inner Brandung
 is nich so mein Ding und Mefo-Spinnzeug vom Ufer muß ich mehr erstmal wieder zulegen ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
dein kumpel suchte doch ein boot zum aufbauen .das lohnt auf jeden fall.alles andere per pn

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/5695/dsc00006qc4.jpg


greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt ... das lohnt sich bestimmt ! 
kann man was richtig feines draus machen ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> dein kumpel suchte doch ein boot zum aufbauen .das lohnt auf jeden fall.alles andere per pn
> 
> 
> ...


 
schickst mir mal ein paar Daten ich treffe den nachher, dann kann ich ihm dat Schmuckstück gleich zeigen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> stimmt ... das lohnt sich bestimmt !
> kann man was richtig feines draus machen ...



könnte :v das meins noch nicht fertig ist .dann hätte ich verkauft ohne nachzudenken und hätte das genommen. #q


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ... shit happens ... 
so - bin ersma wech ... allen morgigen Brandungsanglern mal ne ordentliche Portion Glück ! :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy

Was für ein Boot hast Du denn jetzt aufgebaut?


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man hier ist was los :m

War jetzt 2 Tage fischen und habe nicht reingeguckt und zack 50 Seiten mehr :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Andy
> 
> Was für ein Boot hast Du denn jetzt aufgebaut?



4,20 x1,65 gfk boot offen ohne kajüte war ein totalschaden iss vom haken gefallen sah leider nach viel weniger arbeit aus .nachdem die farbe runter war kamen zu den eigendlichen schäden auchnoch einige stellen osmose zum vorschein also komlettsanierung. jetzt iss es bald fertig und somit ein quasi nagelneues boot zum glück hielten sich die materialkosten einigermaßen im ramen arbeitsstunden sind dafür unzählbar. naja ende des jahres wird verkauft und dann kommt ein kajütboot#6.

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris und Simon,

Dann wünsch ich Euch morgen ein dickes Petri.
Vom Wetter her sollt Ihr ja laut Vorhersage Glück haben.
Normaler Ostseewind und kaum Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
Wäre ja gerne mitgekommen, geht aber leider nicht:c


Also, viel Spass dann.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Die Größe wird doch immer gesucht und die Teile gehen für einen guten Kurs weg.
Das Teil ist ja genau das richtige für eine gemeinsame Kleinboottour an der Kieler Förde


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Chris und Simon,
> 
> Dann wünsch ich Euch morgen ein dickes Petri.
> Vom Wetter her sollt Ihr ja laut Vorhersage Glück haben.
> ...




moin tom...#h

danke schön...und dir auch viel vergnügen in bulgarien


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das ist echt nochmal 'ne überlegung wert :m ich bin leider noch nie auf MeFo losgelassen worden #q aber das Jahr ist ja noch Jung :vik:



Ich glaube das würdest du nicht bereuhen #6:q

@Dirk
wolltet ihr dieses Jahr eigentlich nochmal los?


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dangäää,

werd jetzt nochmal in den Keller gehen und mir ein Fläsken Rotwein holen.


Und mich ganz genüsslich in den Abend und dann in den Schlaf süffeln.#h


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dangäää,
> 
> werd jetzt nochmal in den Keller gehen und mir ein Fläsken Rotwein holen.
> 
> ...




jaaahaaa....und schon is der simon aufn weg nach schwarzenbek


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soll ja kein Besäufnis werden. Ausserdem wollt Ihr ja morgen auch früh raus.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Die Größe wird doch immer gesucht und die Teile gehen für einen guten Kurs weg.
> Das Teil ist ja genau das richtige für eine gemeinsame Kleinboottour an der Kieler Förde



das sehe ich auch so ich gebe gas das ich fertig werde #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich glaube das würdest du nicht bereuhen #6:q


 
Moin Fynn
jo ich denk auch das das dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall muß #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Soll ja kein Besäufnis werden. Ausserdem wollt Ihr ja morgen auch früh raus.




nee nee...nich mit rotwein,dat is nich so prall


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> jaaahaaa....und schon is der simon aufn weg nach schwarzenbek


 
untersteh Dich oder leg die Wattis raus :vik:



nemles schrieb:


> Soll ja kein Besäufnis werden. *Ausserdem* *wollt Ihr ja morgen auch früh raus*.


 
jau #6 abholung erfolgt gegen 0645, achja für Kaffee ist keine Zeit :q:q:q wir müßen ran an den Fisch 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wünsch was ich bin denn mal weg 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sühst Simon, nix mit relaxen:q:q:q

Wird ein harter Angeltag. Also Hacken in Teer und Fische fangen.#h


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sühst Simon, nix mit relaxen:q:q:q
> 
> Wird ein harter Angeltag. Also Hacken in Teer und Fische fangen.#h




JAWOLL!!!  FISCHE FANGEN!!! ZU BEFEHL EUER HOCHWOHLVERGOREN!!!!


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na also, Kerl geht doch. Er scheint lernfähig zu sein.:q


----------



## SimonHH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na also, Kerl geht doch. Er scheint lernfähig zu sein.:q






jo...   :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Fynn

Alles Gute zum ersten Tausender! :q


----------



## sonok (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo zusammen,

finde das board echt klasse es ist übrigens meine erste erfahrung mit einem forum.

wer kann mir denn bei der Köderfrage für langeland weiterhelfen? 

sind die sogenannten dorschbomben die richtigen gewichte um schleppzufischen auf dorsch oder was benötige ich ???

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



sonok schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> finde das board echt klasse es ist übrigens meine erste erfahrung mit einem forum.
> 
> ...



moin moin sonok
erstmal |welcome: im board was hast du denn genau vor schleppen oder willst du jiggen falls du schleppen möchtest dann wird dir sicher hd4ever weiterhelfen schau einfach mal ab und an vorbei wenn er dein post ließt wird er auch antworten. falls du mit gummi auf dorsch willst dann nehme dorschbomben oder jigköpfe zwischen 50 und 100gr und gummifische von c.a 10 cm somit selktierst du ein wenig die dorsche bei gummi werden überwiegend die größeren gefangen.
greez
andy


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



sonok schrieb:


> wer kann mir denn bei der Köderfrage für langeland weiterhelfen?



Wann willst Du denn los? Zum Schleppen kann ich Dir wenig Hilfe geben, aber bei kalten Wassertemps bist Du mit Zandergeschirr und Jigköpfen von 14-21g und Krabbenfarbenen Kopytos (Orange/versch. Rückenfarben) bestens beraten! Und nicht zu tief angeln, sondern in Tiefen von max 6-9m; eher mal flacher probieren!

V.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all ! #h
@ Andy : das ja Mist mit dem Boot - hoffe das der Verkauf den ganzen Aufwand dann wieder aufwiegt ....
nen offenes Boot ist zwar leicht zu händeln ... aber auf der Ostsee _mindestens_ was mit Schlupfkajüte ... 
besser ist das ! 
wer einmal nen paar Meilen Wasser-schöpfenderweise gegen "richtige"  Wellen gegenan gefahren ist wird das bestätigen ... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau so iss das wohl aber ich hatte das boot damals so lieb gewonnen es lag schließlich schon 1 jahr bei mir am teich.bis ich irgendwann gesagt habe jetzt bau ich dich auf.:q
naja den aufwand werd ich nicht rausbekommen dafür steckt zu viel arbeit drinne. viele sagen ja den arbeitsaufwand mußt du mitberechnen ,ich seh das ein wenig anders den kann mann einfach nicht mitberechnen dafür stecken da zuviel stunden drinn.denk ja mal das ich für das boot nen angemessenden preis bekomme.

greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee ... die Arbeitsstunden und den Aufwand wird man wohl (leider) sicer nicht wieder raus bekommen .... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab meinen trailer geholt :vik: top zustand für nur 200 tacken und auch noch grüne nummern und neu tüv :vik::vik::vik:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nee ... die Arbeitsstunden und den Aufwand wird man wohl (leider) sicer nicht wieder raus bekommen .... |uhoh:



aber das nächste boot wird alles wieder ausgleichen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nana Andy nu tu mal nicht so als ob Dir die Bauphase keinen Spaß gemacht hat!
Seh es als Hobby- macht die Stunden erträglicher :q




Cu

Kai

PS: Bei mir klappt das Schönreden immer ganz gut :q :q :q


----------



## SimonHH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin zusammen...#h

ma n kurzer,aber sehr ausführlicher fangbericht aus pelzerhaken:

simon:  0
chris:   0

nich ma n zupfer...nix...|motz:


aber unsere stimmung war trotzdem #6...war n klasse angeltach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin zusammen...#h
> 
> ma n kurzer,aber sehr ausführlicher fangbericht aus pelzerhaken:
> 
> ...



was fahrt ihr auch nach pelzerhaken ihr habt fehmarn vor der nase |supergri|supergri|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nana Andy nu tu mal nicht so als ob Dir die Bauphase keinen Spaß gemacht hat!
> Seh es als Hobby- macht die Stunden erträglicher :q
> 
> 
> ...



iss ja schon gut |rolleyes heute hat wieder spaß gemacht das heck iss auch fertig :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Männers ... wie es bei Pelzerhaken heute ??? #h
los her mit den Bildern ... #6


----------



## SimonHH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr auch nach pelzerhaken ihr habt fehmarn vor der nase |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> greez
> andy





haben wir uns im nachherein auch so gedacht  :q:q

egal..hat trotzdem laune gemacht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> :q
> 
> egal..hat trotzdem laune gemacht



das iss das wichtigste.

greez
andy


----------



## SimonHH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Männers ... wie es bei Pelzerhaken heute ??? #h
> los her mit den Bildern ... #6



moin jörg...#h



ma n kurzer,aber sehr ausführlicher fangbericht aus pelzerhaken:

simon:  0
chris:   0

nich ma n zupfer...nix...|motz:


aber unsere stimmung war trotzdem #6...war n klasse angeltach 


bilder kommen morgen von chris


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und ich sach noch .... lieber Mefos spinnen gehen ... |uhoh:
aber hauptsache ihr hattet euren fun und frische Ostseeluft :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> und ich sach noch .... lieber Mefos spinnen gehen ... |uhoh:
> aber hauptsache ihr hattet euren fun und frische Ostseeluft :vik:



davon hatten wir reichlich...also...vom fun...und der ostseeluft  :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> davon hatten wir reichlich...also...vom fun...und der ostseluft  :q:q:q



ja ne schon klar 


 :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja ne schon klar
> 
> 
> :q:q:q




das wär auch noch ne maßnahme gewesen  :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> das wär auch noch ne maßnahme gewesen  :q:q:q



neee lieber nich


----------



## SimonHH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> neee lieber nich



lieber n lecker whisky...wa?! :q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> lieber n lecker whisky...wa?! :q:q


richtichhhhh#6


----------



## SimonHH (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...so n schmackigen tullamore dew...dat kommt schon ganz nett #6


----------



## sonok (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Andy,
vielen Dank für deine Infos werde mich gleich mal auf der suche nach Dorschbomben und Jigs begeben

Nochmal vielen Dank für deine Schnelle Antwort


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat dauert aba auch mit die Bilders ... #d ........................


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin erstmal...



HD4ever schrieb:


> jo ... shit happens ...
> so - bin ersma wech ... allen morgigen Brandungsanglern mal ne ordentliche Portion Glück ! :m


 
..wir hatten soviel Glück dabei, das für Fangerfolg leider kein Platz mehr war  |supergri Danke trotzdem



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Man hier ist was los :m
> 
> War jetzt 2 Tage fischen und habe nicht reingeguckt und zack 50 Seiten mehr :q


 
...erstmal |schild-g zum 1000sten :m Hoffentlich warst Du ein bischen erfolgreicher als Simon und ich 



nemles schrieb:


> Chris und Simon,
> 
> Dann wünsch ich Euch morgen ein dickes Petri.
> Vom Wetter her sollt Ihr ja laut Vorhersage Glück haben.
> ...


 
Dangeschön Tom |rolleyes und Dir einen schönen Urlaub in Bulgarien :g



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab meinen trailer geholt :vik: top zustand für nur 200 tacken und auch noch grüne nummern und neu tüv :vik:
> 
> greez
> andy


 
...wat nur 200 Euros... #r hät' ich nicht gedacht, das man die so günstig schießen kann #6



andy0209 schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr auch nach pelzerhaken ihr habt fehmarn vor der nase |supergri
> 
> greez
> andy


 
...beim nächsten mal 



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> das wär auch noch ne maßnahme gewesen :q


 
...auch beim nächsten mal #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> dat dauert aba auch mit die Bilders ... #d ........................


.................nu mal nicht nervös werden  Fisch gabs eh nicht....
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/1821/brandungsangeln005eq3.jpg

...dafür gibts ein paar nette Impressionen 
http://img184.*ih.us/img184/3957/fuerteventura0409110907iv5.jpg

http://img239.*ih.us/img239/7190/angelbilder002fw9.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/8472/mftgoesadria010tz3.jpg

Chris


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !!! #h

wo sind denn die letzten beiden Bootsbilder her ? #c
sind das Rollen zum Plattfischangeln |kopfkrat......


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...............nu mal nicht nervös werden  Fisch gabs eh nicht....
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/1821/brandungsangeln005eq3.jpg

...dafür gibts ein paar nette Impressionen 


ich würde eher sagen...das is n schönes stillleben   :q:q


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !!! #h
> 
> wo sind denn die letzten beiden Bootsbilder her ? #c
> sind das Rollen zum Plattfischangeln |kopfkrat......





moin jörg  :m
die letzten beiden bilder sind eindeutig nich von gestern |kopfkrat

keine ahnung wo chris die her hat#c


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sind das Rollen zum Plattfischangeln |kopfkrat...



na klar...für platte ab der 100 pfund klasse  #6  :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !!! #h
> 
> wo sind denn die letzten beiden Bootsbilder her ? #c
> sind das Rollen zum Plattfischangeln |kopfkrat......


 
...das 3te ist die Hafenausfahrt von Neustadt 
...das untere stammt von 'ner BigGame Ausfahrt von Jezera/Kroatien.... 

...hier findet man mich diesen Sommer Garantiert :vik: auf der Jagd nach Thun&Co...

http://img115.*ih.us/img115/5978/mftgoesadria001di8.jpg 

http://img115.*ih.us/img115/8500/mftgoesadria003zt2.jpg

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/8797/mftgoesadria006ux9.jpg

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/435/mftgoesadria029ho8.jpg


...da ist noch 'ne Rechnung offen :g
Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> sind das Rollen zum Plattfischangeln |kopfkrat...
> 
> 
> 
> na klar...für platte ab der 100 pfund klasse #6 :q


 
Moin Simon

...ja leider wurden die Großfischrollen ja nicht benötigt :m  nächstes mal ist was fällig :q


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

cool ! da würd es mir nun auch gefallen ....
das das die Einfahrt von Neustadt ist hab ich schon vermutet ...
das untere war mir allerdings schin klar das das überhaupt nix damit zu tun hatte ... :m

@Simon
sach mal .... eigendlich ist das ja nix für mich zu der Zeit auf Dorsche mit nem Kutter zu fahren ... aber am 10.02. macht Martins ne Kuttertour .. hab ich mich angemeldet ... ich glaub da waren noch freie Plätze |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> cool ! da würd es mir nun auch gefallen ....
> das das die Einfahrt von Neustadt ist hab ich schon vermutet ...
> das untere war mir allerdings schin klar das das überhaupt nix damit zu tun hatte ... :m
> 
> ...




uff...10.02. kann ich erst ende des monats sagen.

ich weis nich,wie es mit arbeit aussieht. #c

aber is notiert...danke jörg  :m


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist doch nen Sonntag ... |kopfkrat
na ja ... du weißt Bescheid :m
kommt noch einer Aus Rahlstedt mit .... also Fahrgemeinschaft nach Heiligenhafen !
aber vielleicht mal nen Platz reservieren und dann _rechtzeitig_ absagen, als zu spät zu kommen und Kutter voll |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Simon
> 
> ...ja leider wurden die Großfischrollen ja nicht benötigt :m  nächstes mal ist was fällig :q




moin chris...:m

streng dich an  :q  ich hab noch nie n tunfischsteak gegessen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wat nur 200 Euros... #r hät' ich nicht gedacht, das man die so günstig schießen kann #6



iss eigendlich auch nich so mußt nur ein wenig frech sein :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> cool ! da würd es mir nun auch gefallen ....
> das das die Einfahrt von Neustadt ist hab ich schon vermutet ...
> das untere war mir allerdings schin klar das das überhaupt nix damit zu tun hatte ... :m
> 
> ...


 
Ist echt nett da und was da an Booten liegt #d

...ich hät' auch bock zu Kuttern aber 10.02. viel Kalt und viel ungemütlich |rolleyes nix so gut :q


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ist doch nen Sonntag ... |kopfkrat
> na ja ... du weißt Bescheid :m
> kommt noch einer Aus Rahlstedt mit .... also Fahrgemeinschaft nach Heiligenhafen !
> aber vielleicht mal nen Platz reservieren und dann _rechtzeitig_ absagen, als zu spät zu kommen und Kutter voll |kopfkrat



ich arbeite auch sonntags |rolleyes

aber ich werd nachher mal hin...


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin chris...:m
> 
> streng dich an :q ich hab noch nie n tunfischsteak gegessen


 
...ich auch nicht |motz:


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ist echt nett da und was da an Booten liegt #d
> 
> ...ich hät' auch bock zu Kuttern aber 10.02. viel Kalt und viel ungemütlich |rolleyes nix so gut :q




|director: SEH ZU......weichei :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> aber ich werd nachher mal hin...


 
willst Du etwa ohne mich an den Drill-O-Mat ;+|gr: :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> SEH ZU......weichei :q


 
ja ne schon klar

ne mich kriegt nichts mehr auf nen Kutter, bis es nicht wieder wenigstens ein bischen Warm ist :g


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> willst Du etwa ohne mich an den Drill-O-Mat ;+|gr: :q:q:q




schwing dein hintern her...dann trainieren wir uns zusammen 60er oberarme an :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss eigendlich auch nich so mußt nur ein wenig frech sein :q


 
...wie muß ich das verstehen #c hast Du 200 Tacken auf den Tisch gelegt, hast den Schein geschnappt und weg, oder wat? :q


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja ne schon klar
> 
> ne mich kriegt nichts mehr auf nen Kutter, bis es nicht wieder wenigstens ein bischen Warm ist :g




nix da...ich meld dich mit an...fertig!  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> schwing dein hintern her...dann trainieren wir uns zusammen 60er oberarme an :q:q:q


 





|sagnix außer....



....Ist ja wiederlich  :vik: :q:q:q:q:q ne das mach ich dann doch lieber zuhause und allein :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> nix da...ich meld dich mit an...fertig! :vik:


 
...na denn ma ran :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin chris...:m
> 
> streng dich an  :q  ich hab noch nie n tunfischsteak gegessen



hey alder gugst du bei real |bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |sagnix außer....
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ist ja wiederlich  :vik: :q:q:q:q:q ne das mach ich dann doch lieber zuhause und allein :m




|sagnix...nur soviel... #6 :q


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey alder gugst du bei real |bigeyes




  real...|abgelehn...ich will wat frisches  :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> real...|abgelehn...ich will wat frisches  :q:q:q



|sagnix:q


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |sagnix:q




warum nich? |kopfkrat    :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> warum nich? |kopfkrat    :q



würd ich auch nich futtern meinte ich


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> würd ich auch nich futtern meinte ich



.....#6.....


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oops mir fällt gerade ein, ich hab das ganze gedöns noch in der Karre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..ich bin denn mal weg 

Bis später
Chris


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> oops mir fällt gerade ein, ich hab das ganze gedöns noch in der Karre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#d...


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs

ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen mir eine 5er Fliegenrute selber aufzubauen.

Wenn ihr Bock habt, kann ich hier ein bischen posten und euch auf dem Laufenden halten #c
Ist auch meine erste Rute, aber ich werde soweit das beste geben.

Also wenn ihr Lust habt, dokumentiere ich die ganze Sache hier mal ein bischen.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich hät' auch bock zu Kuttern aber 10.02. viel Kalt und viel ungemütlich |rolleyes nix so gut :q



haha .... 
ist eigendlich auch nicht mein Ding so aufm Kutter ...
vor allem zu der Zeit |uhoh:
da haben die Dorsche eigendlich Ruhe vor mir ... aber das ist ne komplett Kutter-Boardie Tour - immer gut um nette Mitstreiter mal kennen zu lernen ....


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen mir eine 5er Fliegenrute selber aufzubauen.
> 
> ...



moin fynn #h

ja,warum nicht? fliegenfischen is zwar nu nich ganz so meine abteilung,aber ich finde es ganz interessant.
mach ma..:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen mir eine 5er Fliegenrute selber aufzubauen.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Fynn,
mach das mal auf jeden Fall #6


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> haha ....
> ist eigendlich auch nicht mein Ding so aufm Kutter ...
> vor allem zu der Zeit |uhoh:
> da haben die Dorsche eigendlich Ruhe vor mir ... aber das ist ne komplett Kutter-Boardie Tour - immer gut um nette Mitstreiter mal kennen zu lernen ....



bei mir wirds nix......is zwar schade,aber #c wat solls


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> bei mir wirds nix......is zwar schade,aber #c wat solls


 
da liegt mir schon fast ein "sei froh" auf der Zunge.... 
ist zwar immer nett Boardies kennen zu lernen #6 aber das ist nicht so lustig wenn man auf Tiefkühl planken rumeiert, find ich persöhnlich zumindest #c


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> da liegt mir schon fast ein "sei froh" auf der Zunge....
> ist zwar immer nett Boardies kennen zu lernen #6 aber das ist nicht so lustig wenn man auf Tiefkühl planken rumeiert, find ich persöhnlich zumindest #c




naja...wäre schon bestimmt ne lustige sache geworden.aber 

mein chef sagt wat anderes.der findet,das die baustelle in 

jesteburg lustiger für mich is.|gr:


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach was !!!!
selbst wenn da Eis und Schnee sein sollte ... man(n) ist ja nicht aus Zucker ! :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na gut dann fangen wir mal an...

Bin schon lange am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht mal selber eine Rute aufbauen soll. Nach ziemlich langer Überlegungszeit habe ich mich dann dafür entschieden :m
Gestern morgen kam dann der ganze Kram an #6

Habe mich für eine FT905-4 entschieden, das ist ein sehr schneller kräftiger Blank #5 und 9ft. Im Endeffekt könnte man sagen, es ist eine echte 6er. 
Da ich den Kram natürlich im Salzwasser fischen möchte, habe ich mich gegen den, für 5er Ruten typischen, Holzrollenhalter und Zigarrengriff entschieden.
Habe mir einen Alu Rollenahlter mit Full Welse Griff und einem kleinen Fightingbutt besorgt. Ringe sollen Schlangenringe werden, da ich nicht so auf Einstegringe stehe 






Sooo...dann ist natürlich die Frage: Wie soll ich den Blank beringen? 
Viele sagen, man sollte die Ringe auf, oder genau gegenüber des Overlaps anbringen. Ich habe mich aber dagegen entschieden und mache es wie die Firmen SAGE und Winston, die beringen entgegen der allgemeinen Krümmung des Blank. 
So konnte ich dann also schon recht schnell den Spitzenring befestigen, den habe ich aber "nur" mit Heiskleber befestigt, so lässt er sich relativ schnell wechseln, falls mal irgendwas damit los sein sollte. 

Da ich noch keine Wickelbank habe (wird Freitag gebaut) habe ich mich erstmal ans Handteil gemacht. 
Das heißt also: Stelle markieren, an der der Korkgriff sitzen soll. Dann den Korkgriff soweit aufpfeilen, bis er sich soweit runterschieben lässt und trotzdem noch fest auf dem Blank sitzt.
Anschließend wird die Stelle markiert, an der der Rollenhalter sitzen soll. Diese Stelle wird jetzt mit Malerkrepp soweit unterfüttert, bis der Rollenhalter fast auf dieser Stelle sitzt (Unterfütterung sieht man auf dem ersten Bild). Dahinter wird noch ca. 1,5cm vom Blank freigelassen um den Fightingbutt zu befestigen.
Mal anpassen ob alles sitzt






Sitzt alles perfekt, also gehts jetzt zum ersten mal richtig los #6 Zum Verkleben des Rollenhalters habe ich mich für Uhu Endfest 300 entschieden, ist ein 2K Kleber, der jedoch eine relativ lange Abbind- und Verarbeitungszeit (was sich am Ende als seeehr gut erwiesen hat) hat. 

Dann habe ich nun also die Unterfütterung des Rollenhalters reichlich mit Kleber bestrichen und natürlich vergessen, den Rollenhalter abzukleben :q
Naja, also raufgeschoben und den Kleber immer wieder neu verteilt, Rolle ran und den Rollenhalter ausgerichtet, sitzt perfekt.
Nun also den Blank bestrichen, wo der Korkgriff sitzen soll. Das ging auch wunderbar, bis ich auf die letzten mm zum Rollenhalter kam.
Auf einmal quillt aus allen Ritzen und Fugen des Rollenhalters dieser liebe 2K Kleber raus |uhoh:
Zum Glück habe ich den 2K Kleber mit langer Verarbeitungszeit genommen, so hatte ich also noch genug Zeit alle Stellen am Rollenhalter zu reinigen, sodass nirgendwo mehr Klebespuren zu sehen sind :vik:Nach ungefähr 20min mit Küchenpapier und Q-Tips, war ich dann auch so weit und habe noch kurz den Fightingbutt angeklebt. Diesmal habe ich das Gewinde vom Rollenhalter natürlich vorher abgeklebt |rolleyes So landete der rausquillende Kleber dann auf dem Malerkrepp. 
Nach einer Nacht Trocknen sieht alles sehr gut aus :m
















Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, aber die Digi, die ich hier habe, hat keinen MAkro Modus |rolleyes
Ich liefere aber bessere Bilder nach 

Später gehts dann damit weiter, das ich die Ringe alle soweit bearbeite, das sie gerade auf dem Blank liegen und keine scharfen Kanten mehr haben, die den Blank beschädigen könnten.


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ach was !!!!
> selbst wenn da Eis und Schnee sein sollte ... man(n) ist ja nicht aus Zucker ! :m




appropos...jörg,wie schauts aus...so in 2 wochen ne runde 

brandung??  |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn

#r sieht ja schonmal schick aus #6 was kostet Dich den der ganze Kram?


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also..ganz ehrlich,fynn

wenn du mit der rute fischen gehst,möchte ich sehr gerne 

mitkommen.find ich klasse,was du da gemacht hast.#6

aber eine frage hab ich noch...was ist ein fightingbutt? #c


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja mal sehen ... :m
nö ... so richtich Brandung - keine Lust, aber vielleicht kannst ja die Wathose für mich einpacken zum Mefos jagen |bla:
Rute evtl. auch, ansonsten nehm ich vielleicht auch meine 2,7m 20-60g Spinne oder wollte mir eh mal wieder ne Mefo Spinnrute zulegen ...
dann stell ich mich nen büschn nebenan hin .... |rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

der Kram kostet mich 221€. 
Obs nun wirklich günstiger ist, als wenn ich mir eine Fertigrute kaufe, kann ich so nicht sagen. Den Blank gibts leider nicht als Fertigrute, was mich auch zum Selbstbau verleitet hat 
Eine vergleichbare Fertigrute wäre aber z.B. die SAGE TCR, die so ca. 700€ kosten würde 
Zumindest bei dem Blank ist es wohl so, dass man vergleichbare Qualität nur viel teurer bekommt.

@Simon
ab an die Küste, dann könnt ihr das sehen 
Fightingbutt ist das kleine Stück Kork unterm Rollenhalter. Das haben normalerweise erst Ruten ab Klasse 7/8. Ich persönlich finde aber, dass der Fightingbutt nur Vorteile hat.
Daher habe ich mich auch auf der sehr leichten 5er Rute dafür entschieden.


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ja mal sehen ... :m
> nö ... so richtich Brandung - keine Lust, aber vielleicht kannst ja die Wathose für mich einpacken zum Mefos jagen |bla:
> Rute evtl. auch, ansonsten nehm ich vielleicht auch meine 2,7m 20-60g Spinne oder wollte mir eh mal wieder ne Mefo Spinnrute zulegen ...
> dann stell ich mich nen büschn nebenan hin .... |rolleyes





kein problem,jörg. :m

chris brauch ich eh nur bescheid sagen wanns losgeht...:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Son lüttes MeFotreffen könnte man eigentlich schonmal auf die Beine stellen, hätte da echt Bock zu. |rolleyes

Ruten sollten auch nicht das Problem sein, ich habe 3 Spinnruten und 2 Fliegenrute für die Küste...
Falls einer wirklich arge Probleme hat, würde man da sicherlich was regeln können #6

Schön mitm Grill und so....hätte was


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> der Kram kostet mich 221€.
> Obs nun wirklich günstiger ist, als wenn ich mir eine Fertigrute kaufe, kann ich so nicht sagen. Den Blank gibts leider nicht als Fertigrute, was mich auch zum Selbstbau verleitet hat
> ...


 
...na da ist der Selbstbau ja schon fast Pflicht  die langen aber ordentlich zu #d :q


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Simon
ab an die Küste, dann könnt ihr das sehen 
Fightingbutt ist das kleine Stück Kork unterm Rollenhalter. Das haben normalerweise erst Ruten ab Klasse 7/8. Ich persönlich finde aber, dass der Fightingbutt nur Vorteile hat.
Daher habe ich mich auch auf der sehr leichten 5er Rute dafür entschieden.[/quote]


 wofür braucht man den??|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> kein problem,jörg. :m
> 
> chris brauch ich eh nur bescheid sagen wanns losgeht...:q:q


 




Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Son lüttes MeFotreffen könnte man eigentlich schonmal auf die Beine stellen, hätte da echt Bock zu. |rolleyes
> 
> Ruten sollten auch nicht das Problem sein, ich habe 3 Spinnruten und 2 Fliegenrute für die Küste...
> Falls einer wirklich arge Probleme hat, würde man da sicherlich was regeln können #6
> ...


 
...lieber 2 oder 3 Grills und ein paar Gasbrenner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber an sich hätte das auf jeden Fall was #6


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Son lüttes MeFotreffen könnte man eigentlich schonmal auf die Beine stellen, hätte da echt Bock zu. |rolleyes
> Schön mitm Grill und so....hätte was



ja ! immer wieder gern gesehen sowas .... :m


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Son lüttes MeFotreffen könnte man eigentlich schonmal auf die Beine stellen, hätte da echt Bock zu. |rolleyes
> 
> Ruten sollten auch nicht das Problem sein, ich habe 3 Spinnruten und 2 Fliegenrute für die Küste...
> Falls einer wirklich arge Probleme hat, würde man da sicherlich was regeln können #6
> ...




gaaaaaanz gute idee #6 :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> @Simon
> ab an die Küste, dann könnt ihr das sehen
> Fightingbutt ist das kleine Stück Kork unterm Rollenhalter. Das haben normalerweise erst Ruten ab Klasse 7/8. Ich persönlich finde aber, dass der Fightingbutt nur Vorteile hat.
> Daher habe ich mich auch auf der sehr leichten 5er Rute dafür entschieden.




 wofür braucht man den??|kopfkrat[/QUOTE]

Eigentlich isser dafür da, um die Rute im Drill mit großen Fischen irgendwo abstützen zu können. Würde man das mit einer Rute ohne Fightingbutt machen, würde die Rolle am Körper schleifen.
Das ist für mich aber Nebensache.
Ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, wenn man die Rute abstellt, hängt die Rolle nicht im Dreck. 
Ein weiterer für mich persönlich: Ich werfe lieber mit Full Welse Griffen (wie auf dem Foto von eminer Eigenbaurute) anstatt mit Zigarrengriff und ein Full Welse Griff sieht ohne Fightingbutt einfach ******* aus 

Hier mal ein Zigarrengriff:


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

......aber ich geh platte zuppeln  :q


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> wofür braucht man den??|kopfkrat



Eigentlich isser dafür da, um die Rute im Drill mit großen Fischen irgendwo abstützen zu können. Würde man das mit einer Rute ohne Fightingbutt machen, würde die Rolle am Körper schleifen.
Das ist für mich aber Nebensache.
Ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, wenn man die Rute abstellt, hängt die Rolle nicht im Dreck. 
Ein weiterer für mich persönlich: Ich werfe lieber mit Full Welse Griffen (wie auf dem Foto von eminer Eigenbaurute) anstatt mit Zigarrengriff und ein Full Welse Griff sieht ohne Fightingbutt einfach ******* aus 

Hier mal ein Zigarrengriff: 





[/quote]


aha..ok... |licht


----------



## SimonHH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr lieben...

simon macht sich ma ausgehfein 

bis naher  #h


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen an alle ! #h
ne richtig tolle Veranstaltung ist auch *diese hier*, die boardie Reisender übers Kutterbord organisiert - gibts hier auch nen Thread irgendwo zu ....
ein paar Tage über Pfingsten auf Fehmern, mit Brandungsangeln, Grillen, Hornhechte und Dorsche direkt am Strand räuchern uswusw ...
da kamen selbst welche ausm tiefsten Süden angereist ...
ich denke ich werd mich da wieder mit meinem Zwerg und Zelt aufm Campingplatz einquartieren und dann bin ich die Tage wieder da oben


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle ! #h
> ne richtig tolle Veranstaltung ist auch *diese hier*, die boardie Reisender übers Kutterbord organisiert - gibts hier auch nen Thread irgendwo zu ....
> ein paar Tage über Pfingsten auf Fehmern, mit Brandungsangeln, Grillen, Hornhechte und Dorsche direkt am Strand räuchern uswusw ...
> da kamen selbst welche ausm tiefsten Süden angereist ...
> ich denke ich werd mich da wieder mit meinem Zwerg und Zelt aufm Campingplatz einquartieren und dann bin ich die Tage wieder da oben


 
Moin Jörg 

#6 ich bin auch schon am überlegen, Frau eingeladen, ab auf den Campingplatz :vik: und legger Hornis ziehen |laola: das ist doch mal ne nette Sache


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar .... war ne wirklich tolle Veranstaltung !!! 
nur das Wetter war letztes Jahr sch*** #q


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*da isser ja ....* :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> klar .... war ne wirklich tolle Veranstaltung !!!
> nur das Wetter war letztes Jahr sch*** #q


 
naja das ist natürlich so 'ne sache zu Pfingsten |rolleyes  von daher, meld' ich mich kurzfristig an wenn absehbar ist wie das Wetter wird, bin vorletztes Jahr über Nacht mit dem Zelt fast weggeschwemmt worden 

  ne da hätte ich kein bock drauf #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy

sach mal war da nicht auch noch was anderes an Pfingsten?  oder täusch ich mich #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendwie ja ,aber wie weit dirk da mit der orga iss kann ich nicht sagen,naja er kommt ja nächste woche wieder.

@fynn tolle sache mit der rute,wünsch dir ein gutes gelingen. naja da bin ich mir eigendlich ziemlich sicher das ,das eine pefekte rute wird.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @fynn tolle sache mit der rute,wünsch dir ein gutes gelingen. naja da bin ich mir eigendlich ziemlich sicher das ,das eine pefekte rute wird.#6


 
...das seh ich auch so :m mal sehen wie's mit der Beringung wird, aber warum nicht mal selber ne legger Spinne basteln #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
hast Dir die Pfingst geschichte mal angeguckt? wär doch auf jeden Fall ne alternative, sind schon um die 50 Leutz angemeldet #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @andy
> hast Dir die Pfingst geschichte mal angeguckt? wär doch auf jeden Fall ne alternative, sind schon um die 50 Leutz angemeldet #c



war gerade am lesen so nu nochmehr gas geben dann gehts da bestimmt mit boot hin, aber erstmal abwarten was dirk schon organisiert hat,will jetzt nicht voreilig seine pläne durchkreuzen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> war gerade am lesen so nu nochmehr gas geben dann gehts da bestimmt mit boot hin, aber erstmal abwarten was dirk schon organisiert hat,will jetzt nicht voreilig seine pläne durchkreuzen.


 
..ich wollt mich da auch schon anmelden |rolleyes da fiel mir was ein |kopfkrat #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: könnte ja auch mit shippi kommen, der iss nämlich komplett fertich :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik: könnte ja auch mit shippi kommen, der iss nämlich komplett fertich :vik:


 
das wär natürlich rischtisch genial :m "shippi" ist das das neue? #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> das wär natürlich rischtisch genial :m "shippi" ist das das neue? #c



richtichhh shippi iss das neue 11 uhr trailer aus der halle holen und los shippi aufladen,habs gestern gesehen (vor ort) war sofort verliebt und habs gekauft


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtichhh shippi iss das neue 11 uhr trailer aus der halle holen und los shippi aufladen,habs gestern gesehen (vor ort) war sofort verliebt und habs gekauft


 
hat da einer was von den 43 Loddo Mios abbekommen  :g ...und das andere Boot? oder bist Du unter die Bootshändler gegangen  #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hat da einer was von den 43 Loddo Mios abbekommen  :g ...und das andere Boot? oder bist Du unter die Bootshändler gegangen  #c



nee nix von beiden leider ! aber was nich iss kann ja noch kommen |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee nix von beiden leider ! aber was nich iss kann ja noch kommen |supergri


 
#6#6#6 

man mir hat gerade so eine Fiese Platte ihren Dorn in die Hand gejagt 

 #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> man mir hat gerade so eine Fiese Platte ihren Dorn in die Hand gejagt
> 
> #q



wie platte wo treibst du dich rum, hast du nen aquarium neben rechner stehn und jagst nebenbei platten oder was #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..dafür Ess ich sie nachher 

 ....mit Kartoffelsalat


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie platte wo treibst du dich rum, hast du nen aquarium neben rechner stehn und jagst nebenbei platten oder was #c


 
...ne die kam aus der Tielkühltruhe, das war die letzte Gegenwehr


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ne die kam aus der Tielkühltruhe, das war die letzte Gegenwehr



nach dem schlachte ,immer eine schere nehmen und den dorn großzügig wegschneiden. vorteil:  das tut später nich weh und deine tüte bleibt auchnoch heile somit die gefahr des gefrierbrandes eindeutig verringert |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nach dem schlachte ,immer eine schere nehmen und den dorn großzügig wegschneiden. vorteil: das tut später nich weh und deine tüte bleibt auchnoch heile somit die gefahr des gefrierbrandes eindeutig verringert |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
..guter Tip #6 aber leider zu spät für dieses mal, komischerweise trotz kaputter Tüte kein Gerfrierbrand #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...den dorn großzügig wegschneiden....


 
kurz mal erledigt, sonst hab ich die Dinger später wieder in der Hand 


ich werd mich dann mal an mein Auto schmeißen, da muß unbedingt mal wieder was gemacht werden  

Viel spaß mit dem neuen Boot #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> kurz mal erledigt, sonst hab ich die Dinger später wieder in der Hand



die schmerzhafte erfahrung hat mich dieses auch gelehrt |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die schmerzhafte erfahrung hat mich dieses auch gelehrt |rolleyes|supergri


 
 :m naja mir ist das nun auch, hoffentlich, zum letzten mal passiert |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heut war ja hier net viel los ... #c
das muß wieder besser werden ... :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> heut war ja hier net viel los ... #c
> das muß wieder besser werden ... :m



schlafen bestimmt alle und träumen von platten :q:q:q

na denn hau ich mal ein paar bilder vom speedboot shippi rein |bigeyes:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier iss shippi meine neue errungenschaft für meinen teich und vlt elbe oder so 2,30 lang und 1,10 m breit. wird am we gleich mal mitten 5 ps'er getestet 
niedliches kleines minispeedboot :q hab mich sofort drinn verliebt wo ich ihn sah und da gabs keine frage den mußte ich kaufen :q:q:q naja wird ordendlich fun bringen :vik:

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/3310/jd100028iq5.jpg
kleines böötchen auf großen trailer :q

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/2310/jd100029pd4.jpg
name fehlt noch  '' SHIPPI '' |bigeyes

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/1666/dsc00008jk5.jpg
könnte ja mal regen geben :q

http://img86.*ih.us/img86/5539/dsc00009zn5.jpg
und ganz dicht #6

am we kommen dann die bilder von der wilden testfahrt :vik: der geht mit 5 ps bestimmt ganz nett


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist ja süß !
aber mit 5 PS bestimmt der Renner denke ich .... :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q hab mir schon ne betonplatte zurechtgelegt die vorne rein kommt wenn dahinten 120 kg drann und drinne sind wird bestimmt echt kompliziert mit dem nach vorne gucken naja zur not kann man ja auch am boot vorbei gucken |bigeyes:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ja süüüß :q
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Shippi!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das ja süüüß :q
> Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Shippi!



naja auf die ostsee würd ich mich damit nich wagen da zieh ich dann doch mein anderes vor. aber der vorbesitzer war tatsächlich mit dem kleinen ding auf der ostsee .das mußte man einfach wegkaufen bevor noch was passiert :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Andy

mönsch gleich son riesen Kutter  Glückwunsch Herr Kapitän #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend Andy
> 
> mönsch gleich son riesen Kutter  Glückwunsch Herr Kapitän #6
> 
> Gruß Chris



jau damit werd ich wohl ganz alleine die kiste bier leeren wenn ich mitten aufen teich vor anker geh wer dann eins will kann sich ja eins abholen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr Schlafmützen :m

Teich ?! wo ist er, ich komme hingepaddelt


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin

@andy
so als kleiner Teich Cruiser ist Shippi echt optimal :m aber mit dem Bier bin ich nicht einverstanden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> @andy
> aber mit dem Bier bin ich nicht einverstanden



moin moin
das iss sinn und zweck der sache ,das niemand damit einverstanden ist:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> das iss sinn und zweck der sache ,das niemand damit einverstanden ist:q


 

 :c ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann komm ich mit ner Futterschleuder und mach mich, mit Kastanien bewaffnet, über den Bootsführer mit dem Bier in der Seemitte her


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin ihr Schlafmützen :m
> 
> Teich ?! wo ist er, ich komme hingepaddelt



tuckerst du die elbe gen süden ,in hitzacker biegst du rechts ab in die jeetzel shipper diese südöstlich bis ehemalige staatsgrenze dann ändert sich der name des flußes urplötzlich in jeetze diesen abschnitt tuckerst du dann bis salzwedel und dann weiter bis höhe amt dambeck da triffst du auf einen bachzulauf zur linken(jetzt wirds eng )knapp ein meter breit diesen bach mußt du nun c.a4 km mit allen schnellen und kurven bewältigen dann kommst du nach mahlsdorf durchquere mahlsdorf .c.a. 400 meter hinter der ortschaft malsdorf triffst du unmittelbar neben dem bach zur linken auf eine eingezäuntes wassergrundstück. der da inner mitte sitzende  bin ich mit shippi am bier schlürfen. :q:q:q

übrigens ist der teich mit dem bach mittels 1meter betonrohr verbunden ,das heißt du brauchst nur von innen am mönch hocklettern und schon fällste ins wasser oder du klopfst hölflich an und ich ziehe die schotten , das ist allerdings mit einer kleinen dusche verbunden :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :c .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im eingezäunten geländen iss das jagen mit waffen auf wild verboten,das ist nich waidmännisch da das wild keine chance hat die flucht zu ergreifen |bigeyes:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...der da inner mitte sitzende bin ich mit shippi am bier schlürfen. :q:q:q


 
Du kannst den Teich auch gut erkennen, weil vom Ufer aus dauernd Kastanien, Steine u.ä. in die Teichmitte gefeuert werden 

 :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> im eingezäunten geländen iss das jagen mit waffen auf wild verboten,das ist nich waidmännisch *da das wild keine chance hat die flucht zu ergreifen* |bigeyes:q


 
... |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du kannst den Teich auch gut erkennen weil vom Ufer aus dauernd Kastanien, Steine u.ä. in die Teichmitte gefeuert werden
> 
> :vik:



gut du willst es nich anders ich baue eine flag auf zum schutz des bieres werden drastische maßnamen eingeleitet

shippi wird zum kreuzer


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das mit dem Teich hört sich ja klasse an !!!!
wenn das dein eigener ist ist das bestimmt nen schönes Idyll von dem so manch andere nur träumen ...
( ich übrigends auch ) :m


----------



## SimonHH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gut du willst es nich anders ich baue eine flag auf zum schutz des bieres werden drastische maßnamen eingeleitet
> 
> shippi wird zum kreuzer








ok jungs...ich seh schon...ich komm ma aufn bierchen vorbei

und bring andy ma zur vernunft  :q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich biete dann lieber sowas aus .... 

kenne ich noch zu gut aus meiner Marinezeit :g





obwohl ...... wie tief war der Teich nochmal ???? |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sehr nette wasserfahrzeuge :vik:

ja nach hunderten von stunden arbeit und gewühle ist es ein idyll geworden mach am we nochmal ein paar schicke bilder .
greez
andy 

nu aber los inne werft


----------



## SimonHH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...warum isn andy auf einmal so ruhig? :q:q


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der sieht in Gedanken schon ne Horde MFT'ler rund um seinen Teich sitzen die nach dem Bier geiern und ihm während dessen die dicken Kois aus dem Teich angeln ...  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Teich, Bier, Boardies?! Wann, wie wo? :q


----------



## SimonHH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> der sieht in Gedanken schon ne Horde MFT'ler rund um seinen Teich sitzen die nach dem Bier geiern und ihm während dessen die dicken Kois aus dem Teich angeln ...  :q





:q:q:q....


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man man man,

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da, und schon werden
hier See(Teich)schlachten vom Feinsten geplant:q:q:q

Der Seekrieg wird neuerdings im Binnenland ausgefochten.
Auch nicht schlecht.

Ich könnte mich mit meinem Schlauchi für eine Komando-Aktion
zum Entern des Bier-Seeligen Gegners bereit erklären.:vik:

Wenn das so weiter geht und sich die Armada vergrößert muß
Andy aber zwei (oder mehr) Kisten Bier dabei haben,
damit auch jeder in den Genuß der Beute gelangt...#g


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Jungs und Mädels, mal kurz was anderes:

Ich würde Euch gern bitten, Euren Blick oder Klick mal auf
den unten stehenden Link zu werfen.

Ist meiner Meinung nach ne verdammt gute Sache und sollte Unterstützung finden.

Danke an Euch.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## SimonHH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, Jungs und Mädels, mal kurz was anderes:
> 
> Ich würde Euch gern bitten, Euren Blick oder Klick mal auf
> den unten stehenden Link zu werfen.
> ...





moin tom....|wavey:

hab mich eingetragen.schöne sache  #6  :m


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dangää, Simon,

Hab mit interesse Euren ausführlichen Angelbericht gelesen.
Aber irgendwie spinnt mein Rechner, der zeigt nur:
imon:  0
chris:   0

nich ma n zupfer...nix...|motz:

Muß ich wohl mal den mathematischen Koprozessor rauszupfen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so eintrag 122 im gästebuch von cargoangel fürn guten zweck iss auch getan.
feine sache #6 bin ich doch gern dabei :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muß ich wohl mal den mathematischen Koprozessor rauszupfen...



jau einmal durchen spülautomaten dann isser wieder fit und wenn denn immernoch 0 steht iss was anderes faul gewesen :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na wenn da mal nicht die Ko-Angler faul gewesen sind und gereinigt werden müssen:q:q:q


So viel Wasser und kein Fischlein....|uhoh:







Naja, demnächst gilt es ja Bölckstoffampullen zu erbeuten:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na wenn da mal nicht die Ko-Angler faul gewesen sind und gereinigt werden müssen:q:q:q
> 
> 
> So viel Wasser und kein Fischlein....|uhoh:
> ...




...daran wirds gelegen haben. 

dat nächste ma werden auch wieder n paar 

hopfenkaltschalenbehälter eingepackt  :q


----------



## SimonHH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dangää, Simon,
> 
> Hab mit interesse Euren ausführlichen Angelbericht gelesen.
> Aber irgendwie spinnt mein Rechner, der zeigt nur:
> ...




nee nee tom...

mit deinem rechner is soweit alles in ordnung  |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das beruhigt mich ungemein:vik:


Hatte schon gedacht, die Kiste hat die Grundrechenarten nicht mehr drauf:

0 mal 0 ergibt null. Soweit richtig und gut.#c
0 plus 0 ist auch null. Auch richtig.#c
Aber Angler plus Angler ergibt doch normalerweise = Fisch.#c
Und Angler mal Angler ergibt doch auch = Fisch.#c


Also, wenn mein Rechner in Ordnung ist, stimmen irgendwelche Zahlen für die Berechnung nicht#h


Oder habt Ihr nix......|bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das beruhigt mich ungemein:vik:
> 
> 
> Hatte schon gedacht, die Kiste hat die Grundrechenarten nicht mehr drauf:
> ...





...richtich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das beruhigt mich ungemein:vik:
> 
> 
> Hatte schon gedacht, die Kiste hat die Grundrechenarten nicht mehr drauf:
> ...




uiuiui jetzt wirds aber rechnerisch |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|sagnix


Na dann lass uns lieber den Biertanker versenken.:vik:


Da fangen wir mit Sicherheit was ordendliches:q


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mathemar...Matima...Marti... Maltemalti...also rechnen muß man schon können.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |sagnix
> 
> 
> Na dann lass uns lieber den Biertanker versenken.:vik:
> ...




wat fürn biertanker #c dumeinst jetzt nich shippi ,oder  ???????|bigeyes |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mathemar...Matima...Marti... Maltemalti...also rechnen muß man schon können.



maltesa heißt der gute :#2:

oder malteser jau so iss richtisch|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> uiuiui jetzt wirds aber rechnerisch |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes




also...rein rechnerisch ergibt das folgende rechnung:


2 angler + 0 fische = ne menge spass

oder aber...noch einfacher:

humor is... wenn man trotzdem nix fängt


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yepp, 1xA4 und danach B4.


Und weg isser|closed:


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sühst, Malt...irgendwas. Ich habs inne Birne, aber kam nicht auf das Wort.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat los alle noch am schlafen oder schon zum angeln


----------



## nemles (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

ne, bringe gleich meinen Kater Gassi gehn...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ne, bringe gleich meinen Kater Gassi gehn... bei



oder wat |supergri


----------



## nemles (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oder wat |supergri




Wäre natürlich auch ne Lösung. Dann könnte ich noch etwas liegen bleiben|supergri


----------



## nemles (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine Fresse! Hier schifft das wie aus Eimern#q#q#q


----------



## Macker (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Ich willl morgen mit der Blauort raus,wetter wird ja ruhiger.
Ist von euch sonst noch einer Unterwegs?
Habe Vorhin noch mit Eggi (Leider den Fuss kaputt deswegen zur Zeit Landratte) Telefoniert Gestern waren 7 hoch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man man was für ein Wetter... hoffentlich lässt der Wind bald mal nach...


----------



## Macker (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also bei uns wird es seit 9 uhr merklich weniger Ich schätz e im moment ca 5-6 aus West.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja morgen ist laut Wetterdiensten ne Art Pause. Ab Montag gehts wohl wieder los... :v

Mal sehen wann sich das Wetter wieder auf einem normalen Level einpendelt.


----------



## Macker (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen reicht mir auch:m denn ettwas Drift ist mir ganz recht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*moin ihr schlafmützen  #h *


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Selber Moin ....... GÄHHHHHNNNNNNN


Man(n) bin ich noch müde. Erst mal nen Kaffe aufsetzen:k


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Selber Moin ....... GÄHHHHHNNNNNNN
> 
> 
> Man(n) bin ich noch müde. Erst mal nen Kaffe aufsetzen:k




...ganz akkurate idee...meinen bitte mit viel milch 

moin tom  #h


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Igitttt, is ja ekelhaft. Kaffe mit Milch:v
Naja, jeder wie er mag. :m


Hier pinkelt das schon wieder (oder immer noch) wie aus Eimern.
Langsam wird das deprimierend#q


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Igitttt, is ja ekelhaft. Kaffe mit Milch:v
> Naja, jeder wie er mag. :m
> 
> 
> ...




kaffee mit milch is legger...basta  |supergri

hier is feiner,fieser nieselregen...saumäßiges mistwetter |evil:


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

prima bastelwetter


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau, Bastelwetter. 
Hab gerade den Herd zerlegt (damit Weibchen den putzen kann) und werde wohl mal meinen 3,5 PSser mal auf die Werkbank legen zum Saison-klarieren.

Anschliessend Sachen packen für nächste Woche. |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Werd mir nachher mal nen Privatteich ansehen, ansonsten werd ich es 
wie nemles halten und Vorfächer für Norge basteln.


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, Bastelwetter.
> * Hab gerade den Herd zerlegt (damit Weibchen den putzen kann)* und werde wohl mal meinen 3,5 PSser mal auf die Werkbank legen zum Saison-klarieren.
> 
> Anschliessend Sachen packen für nächste Woche. |wavey:




:q:q...

apprpos putzen...ich werd naher ma meine multis n bischen auf hochglanz bringen...

ward langsam tied  |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Argrrrrrrr da ist es wieder, das Wort#q#q#q


NORWEGEN


Und ich muß noch bis August aushalten#q#q#q


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Werd mir nachher mal nen Privatteich ansehen, ansonsten werd ich es
> wie nemles halten und Vorfächer für Norge basteln.




moin kai...

vorfächer basteln is ne gute idee


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja...


*NORWEGEN

*is schon schön...  |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier mal ein paar bildchen von shippi und seiner ersten tour mitten andy :vik:

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/7512/jd100034un0.jpg
ganzschön wild der kleine


http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1166/jd100035io0.jpg
trotz regen herlichster sonnenschein |rolleyes


http://img267.*ih.us/img267/1295/jd100037qs2.jpg
in gleitfahrt #6


http://img267.*ih.us/img267/1702/jd100038bt1.jpg
immer schön in der mitte sitzen sonst wirds nass am arsc*|bigeyes


http://img401.*ih.us/img401/2936/jd100039gt3.jpg
 der nächste motor wird 10 ps haben da geht noch watt#6:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso übrigens hatten wir noch einen stör von 95cm und einen karpfen von 76cm ,und zwei flaschen jelzin |uhoh: verhaftet :q:q:q

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/623/jd100069wi2.jpg


leider kein bild vom karpfen da waren wir schon hin:#2:muß so gegen 1,00 uhr gewesen sein beide fische kamen auf köderfisch |bigeyes dabei hatte wir uns so auf zander gefreut #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Geile Nummer


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht#6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Geile Nummer



dat sach ich dir  wenns mir doch blos nich so beschissen gehen würde :v  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht#6#6#6



was meinst du#c eigendlich hätten wir auch 3 flaschen geschafft wenn wir nich schon andauernd im dreck gelegen hätten ,das laufen wurde doch immer schwieriger da war bestimmt das krombacher dran schuld |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee das lag am Jelzin  Damit waschen Russen nichtmal Ihre Pinsel aus :q :q :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nee das lag am Jelzin  Damit waschen Russen nichtmal Ihre Pinsel aus :q :q :q




|muahah:ich werds mir merken


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nee das lag am Jelzin  Damit waschen Russen nichtmal Ihre Pinsel aus :q :q :q



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Andy, das weißt Du doch: Es gibt Leute, die trinken Brennspiritus und anschließend pinkeln die Löcher in den Beton.|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Andy, das weißt Du doch: Es gibt Leute, die trinken Brennspiritus und anschließend pinkeln die Löcher in den Beton.|krach:



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:zum glück iss es bei mir noch nich so weit |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ...ganz akkurate idee...meinen bitte mit viel milch
> 
> moin tom  #h



iiiiiiiiiiiii denn trink ich doch lieber brennspiritus und pinkel löcher in beton|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Werd mir nachher mal nen Privatteich ansehen, ansonsten werd ich es
> wie nemles halten und Vorfächer für Norge basteln.



wie privatteich ?willst du zuschlagen ??#6 kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen ich hab in den fast 6 jahren nicht eine minute bereut


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie privatteich ?willst du zuschlagen ??#6 kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen ich hab in den fast 6 jahren nicht eine minute bereut



Ist Deiner auch 3Hektar groß und kostet 3000€ p.a.?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ist Deiner auch 3Hektar groß und kostet 3000€ p.a.?



neeee soviel dann doch nich was wollen die 3000 euro pacht |bigeyes
meiner iss c.a 1,6 ha groß und zahle inkl gelände drum herrum ungefähr nochmal das selbe 350 europas im jahr und habe vorkaufsrecht .


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Deshalb wird dat auch nichts 

Bei 350€ würde ich jetzt nicht vorm Rechner sitzen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Deshalb wird dat auch nichts



das iss echt ne stange kohle schürfen die da gold oder was


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Deshalb wird dat auch nichts
> 
> Bei 350€ würde ich jetzt nicht vorm Rechner sitzen :q



auf seite 18 findest du ein paar bilder


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auf seite 18 findest du ein paar bilder



Kennt er


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und kaffee mit milch is ja man wohl doch legger..

fällt man wenigstens nich von hin


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> und kaffee mit milch is ja man wohl doch legger..
> 
> fällt man wenigstens nich von hin




Aber dafür gehen sämtliche, körpereigenen Ventile auf:vik:


Auch nicht gerade luschtich:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber dafür gehen sämtliche, körpereigenen Ventile auf:vik:
> 
> 
> Auch nicht gerade luschtich:q:q:q




jaja...lästert ihr man


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kaffee mit*VIEL *milch  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen

muß nur mal kurz lesen damit ich morgen nicht so viel hab :vik:

@Andy
Petri und |schild-g zur bestandenen Jungfernfahrt  #6
...goile Bilder :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> kaffee mit*VIEL *milch  :vik:



Der Typ ekelt sich auch vor gar nix mehr:v

Chris, hab ich das richtig mitbekommen, Du bist am 6ten Juli mit dabei auf die Makrelen?#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Chris, hab ich das richtig mitbekommen, Du bist am 6ten Juli mit dabei auf die Makrelen?#6


 

..wenn da kein Urlaub zwischen kommt, definitiv #6

Kroatien Urlaub ist einen Monat später im August, also denke ich das wir im Juli nicht weg sind :vik:

Chris


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! 

na, der "Teich" sieht doch in der Tat mehr als  vernünftig aus !!!  :k
du mußt dir für die Nußschale nur noch mal ne Pinnen verlängerung holen, dann schaffst du damit locker Gleitfahrt und das geht bestimmt ab wie nix ....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !
> 
> na, der "Teich" sieht doch in der Tat mehr als  vernünftig aus !!!  :k
> du mußt dir für die Nußschale nur noch mal ne Pinnen verlängerung holen, dann schaffst du damit locker Gleitfahrt und das geht bestimmt ab wie nix ....



ach iss doch nur nen spaßboot fürn teich ,such gerade einen 2,5 ps motor der sollte locker reichen.obwohl gleitfahrt |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

für den Teich brauchst du sicherlich nix Motor ....
aber auf der Elbe mit dem Teil und 5 PS kommt bestimmt gut ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> für den Teich brauchst du sicherlich nix Motor ....
> aber auf der Elbe mit dem Teil und 5 PS kommt bestimmt gut ...



jau aufen teich reichen wohl ruder aber weist ja wie das iss da dröhnt nix :q
und für die elbe reichen die 5 ps locker
denkst du mal an die bilder von der kajüte


----------



## SimonHH (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh mann...|uhoh:

regen........regen.......regen......sturm......und noch mehr regen....


zum  :vis das....|motz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...wat is den bei euch im "Süden" los ? hier kommt von dem Regen in HH zum Glück sehr wenig an :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wat is den bei euch im "Süden" los ? hier kommt von dem Regen in HH zum Glück sehr wenig an :vik:




sei froh,chris....

is echt deprimierend


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier hab mal fix die stabis entfernt |uhoh:

zum glück hat irgendein trottel vorher dat boot von innen mit irgendwelchen krempel gestrichen so das man die farbe schick mit verdünnung abwaschen kann. der erste stabi ist übrigens schon fertig zum neu einlaminieren den anderen mach ich morgen startklar und dann erstmal  farbendfernung und rumpf von innen schleifen . bevor alles wieder eingebaut wird dank jörg seiner bildlichen mithilfe bekommt das boot jetzt auchnoch ne kajüte,also dauert doch noch ein weilchen bis es startklar ist 

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/2103/dsc00013kg1.jpg

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/5643/dsc00012vd5.jpg

sieht zwar katastrophal aus iss es aber zum glück nich.sagen wir mal so zu 70% hab ich es geschafft von außen iss der rumpf fertig und das war wirklich ne heiden arbeit


----------



## DorschChris29 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Shippi gefällt mir besser:k so ein süßes Teil! Voll genial!!!#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> oh mann...|uhoh:
> 
> regen........regen.......regen......sturm......und noch mehr regen....
> 
> ...



bei uns das selbe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Shippi gefällt mir besser:k so ein süßes Teil! Voll genial!!!#6



nu mal ruhig blut schippi iss ja auch o.k .der hier will erst noch


----------



## DorschChris29 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wasn das fürn Boot?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Boot?



vlt ein gfk boot ???? frag mal nochmal wenn fertig iss


----------



## DorschChris29 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja das es GFK ist hab ich gesehen. naja egal


----------



## nemles (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mööönsch Andy, 
da steckt ja doch ne ganze Menge Arbeit drin.
Sieht aber schon gut aus#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mööönsch Andy,
> da steckt ja doch ne ganze Menge Arbeit drin.
> Sieht aber schon gut aus#6



moin tom ich denk du bist in kopenhagen.
ach wat das was jetzt noch zu tun ist ,ist ein kinderspiel das wirklich beschissende an der sache war der außenrumpf. jetzt iss doch nurnoch ein klein wenig waschen schleifen 2 stellen laminieren und fertich naja und lackieren:q sollte in 2 monaten vergessen sein . aber eins kannste mir glauben nochmal sone aktion nein danke ende des jahres kommt ein neues  und das fahrbereit :q


----------



## nemles (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie jetzt, noch ein Böötchen? Willst Du nen Verleih aufmachen?

Erst Shruppi, dann Shippi, was kommt dann?|bla:


Morgen früh gehts los. Bin dort aber auch I-technisch online.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen



andy0209 schrieb:


> ..aber eins kannste mir glauben nochmal sone aktion nein danke ende des jahres kommt ein neues  und das fahrbereit :q


 
...hört,hört....wohl doch an den Lotto Millionen geschnupert  schon wieder neues Böötchen? mich freuts aber,was sagt den die Dame des Hauses dazu |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, noch ein Böötchen? Willst Du nen Verleih aufmachen?
> 
> Erst Shruppi, dann Shippi, was kommt dann?|bla:


 
mein reden :m vlt. plant er aber auch seinen eigenen Yachthafen


----------



## nemles (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mein reden :m vlt. plant er aber auch seinen eigenen Yachthafen



Naja, das Gewässer dafür ist ja vorhanden|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, das Gewässer dafür ist ja vorhanden|supergri|supergri


 
so isses :m |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...hört,hört....wohl doch an den Lotto Millionen geschnupert  schon wieder neues Böötchen? mich freuts aber,was sagt den die Dame des Hauses dazu |rolleyes




steht nach meinem urlaub zum verkauf also fang an zu sparen bis anfang november haste zeit :m inkl trailer und motor wenn der preis stimmt ansonsten spende ich das teil einem kindergarten|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mööönsch Andy,
> da steckt ja doch ne ganze Menge Arbeit drin.
> Sieht aber schon gut aus#6





ich schließ mich toms meinung an...hut ab,andy  #6


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy .... falls du dir die DR holst, oder geholt hast .... hab da noch 2 gute Ruten für dich falls Interesse ... |supergri
guckst du Flohmarkt


----------



## SimonHH (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooooooo....mal kurz wat anderes...


ich hab hier ne interessante webseite gefunden...lohnt sich mal durchzuklicken

*www.wrackangeln.de*

viele infos zu fast allen themen rund ums 

meeresangeln,bootsangeln,kutterangeln,angelreisen usw.

viel spass


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nette Seite ! #6


----------



## SimonHH (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörg  #h

ich find die recht infomativ...könnte zum einen oder anderen

artikel vielleicht n bischen mehr drinstehn,aber...egal


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen alle zusammen !!! #h 
Kaffee fertich ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin auch 

dmax an fishnfun brandungsangeln . jetzt !


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen um 0800? Da ist bei mir schon fast Mittag :q


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kannst mal sehen ..... 
du hast es also verpasst hier nen Guten Morgen zu wünschen .... |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin auch
> 
> dmax an fishnfun brandungsangeln . jetzt !



und nich ein fisch gekehlt nichtmal der deifache weltmeister |supergri das auwa das egal ist war mir klar|supergri
greez
andy


----------



## SimonHH (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guten Morgen alle zusammen !!! #h
> Kaffee fertich ?





...nur mit viel milch


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Jörg :q So früh kann ich Euch noch nicht wecken


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin auch
> 
> dmax an fishnfun brandungsangeln . jetzt !


 
..verdammt ich hab nur die letzten 10 Minuten gesehen, aber ich hab auch da schon genug gelacht  ..ich war abgelenkt  hab den ganzen morgen ProPillki online gespielt, das ist nochmal geiler als gegen den Rechner #6

Hier mal die IP falls es jmd. Interessiert: 217.20.191.26 :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ProPilki ??? |kopfkrat

_The server at 217.20.191.26 is taking too long to respond._


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habs jetzt 2x getestet und komm ohne probleme rein... 

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/7517/propillkionlineih0.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sonst teste mal diese:

IP 84.204.186.19


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> oder diese hier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:m iss klar


----------



## nemles (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, Andy, wie gehts Böötle Bauen voran?|bla:

Werden langsam die Arme lahm?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na keiner mehr wach |bla:
hab mal wieder ein paar fotos von meiner arbeit heute.

es gab tatsächlich schonmal menschen die haben sich unwarscheinlich mühe gegeben den hinteren stabi neu aufzulaminieren #d sowas hat bestimmt noch keiner gesehen die haben es tatsächlich fertig gebracht das laminat direkt auf die farbe zu laminieren zudem das sowieso nicht hält haben sie nichtmal geschafft die farbe wenigstens anzuschleifen #q

hier mal ein paar bilder |kopfkrat

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/6902/dsc00017ts3.jpg

einmal in der mitte aufgeschliffen und mit dem schraubendreher einfach hoch gehoben |uhoh:


http://img172.*ih.us/img172/2820/dsc00018zw5.jpg

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/7224/dsc00019bo1.jpg

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/7595/dsc00020er8.jpg
so fertich mal schnell vom laminat befreit.war von unten glatt wie ein kinderarsc* |supergri jetzt ging's ans farbe schleifen das war nicht mehr so prikelnd kennt bestimmt jeder der sowas schonmal gemacht hat ,die farbe ist so zeh das es mit einem schwingschleifer nicht geht also flex und fächerscheibe,natürlich fein mit maske und brille |rolleyes

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/1672/dsc00021dm5.jpg
das resultat aus der quälerei ein neuer stabi kam nach und nach zum vorschein :vik:

morgen gehts dann ans waschen die alte farbe muß aus dem rumpf.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na, Andy, wie gehts Böötle Bauen voran?|bla:
> 
> Werden langsam die Arme lahm?



es geht vorran. ich stecke so voller tatendrang ,da werden die arme nicht schlapp :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, aber länger werden sie.:vik:

Kannst hoffentlich dat Bierkchen heute Abend noch festhalten.
Sonst mußte vom Tisch nuckeln:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, aber länger werden sie.:vik:
> 
> Kannst hoffentlich dat Bierkchen heute Abend noch festhalten.
> Sonst mußte vom Tisch nuckeln:q:q:q



naklar werden die länger ,hat den vorteil das ich nich inne küche rennen muß um mir das bierle zu holen. komm ich jetzt auch so rann :m:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

BRÜÜÜÜHHHHLLLLL#6

Stell ich mir grad bildlich vor, wie son langer Arm sich um die Ecken winded:q:q:q

Gab es doch irgendwie bei Men in Black2 oder so...


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sieht gut aus die Bootsarbeiten ! 
bin schon auf das Endergebnis gespannt .... |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle zusammen!#h

Hier geht's ja ab, braucht mer ja ewig alles zu lesen...|bigeyes

Sind wieder gut angekommen.
Hatten nen megagenialen Urlaub!#6:g
Beste Schneeverhältnisse und alle Knochen sind heile geblieben.

Werden die Tage mal paar Pic's reinstellen.

Auch nen schönen klaren Bergfluß in's Auge gefaßt. Da werd ich mal irgendwann im Sommer ein verlängertes WE machen, um Bafo's zu jagen...|rolleyes

Bis morgen, ähhh "heute"!|kopfkrat

Acht Stunden non Stop fahren verwirren doch ganz schön!|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
na toll, jetzt ist doch noch Winter geworden 

 was für ein Glück das ich morgens nicht mit dem Auto los muß 

 

@Dirk&Liz&Kids
klingt ja nach nem gelungenen Urlaub, freu mich schon auf die Bilder #6

@Andy
#r das hast Du ja ordentlich was runter gehobelt, wie auf dem letzten Bild zu erkennen wo die Wand plötzlich grün ist #6 es geht vorran


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morning an alle !!! |wavey:


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leude....|gaehn:


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...ersma n kaffee...damit ich wieder gradeaus kuckn kann |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @ all 

@ dirk willkommen zu hause na das iss ja prima das alle knochen noch heile sind und der urlaub schick war,den schlaf mal aus damit du hier wieder inne tasten hauen kannst :vik:

@chris wie jetzt hat es bei euch geschneit oder wat ? bei uns iss immernoch alles im grünen bereich #6

so kaffee ohne milch .jetzt!!!:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Andy
> #r das hast Du ja ordentlich was runter gehobelt, wie auf dem letzten Bild zu erkennen wo die Wand plötzlich grün ist #6 es geht vorran



jupp das iss wohl ein fall fürn industriesauger |rolleyes aber erst wenn die groben schleifereien fertig sind. würde auch lieber draussen schleifen ,aber aufen betriebsgelände gibbet das wohl ein klitzekleines bissel ärger |krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @chris wie jetzt hat es bei euch geschneit oder wat ? bei uns iss immernoch alles im grünen bereich #6
> 
> so kaffee ohne milch .jetzt!!!:q


 
hier ists nett weiß, naja ist auch schon fast wieder weg :v gestern morgen wars am schlimmsten  schön Auto aus dem Schnee graben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..hier gibts jetzt Milch *ohne* Kaffee :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber erst wenn die groben schleifereien fertig sind. würde auch lieber draussen schleifen


 
..da freuen sich die Lungenflügel über die neue Innenbeschichtung :q


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich biete Kaffee + Milch + Süßstoff |bla:

nutzt ja nix ... hauptsache Boot wird fertich :m
da weiß ich ja schon wer mit tips geben kann für Bootsrenovierung wenn ich mal mit anfangen ... :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich biete Kaffee + Milch + Süßstoff |bla:
> 
> nutzt ja nix ... hauptsache Boot wird fertich :m
> da weiß ich ja schon wer mit tips geben kann für Bootsrenovierung wenn ich mal mit anfangen ... :q



hör blos auf vor lauter tips die ich so im bootsforum gelesen habe komm ich selber fast schon garnich mehr klar.:q hab dich übrigens auch gefunden :m
nur leider steht nix wirklich gutes zum kajütbau drinne also werd ich mal nen haufen aluprofil und speerholz kaufen und dann loswerkeln  brauche dringend noch scheiben für die seiten weiste zufällig wer welche rumliegen hat  aber mit rahmen und runden ecken #c die ramen alleine würden mir auch reichen scheiben bekomm ich alleine geschnitten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..da freuen sich die Lungenflügel über die neue Innenbeschichtung :q



hab eine hochwertige staub/chemie maske da richste kein wenig lösungsmittel :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!:m

Urlaub war wirklich richtig geil...
Nur doof, dass Südtirol so weit von der Ostsee weg ist!|rolleyes

Allerdings muß ich sagen, dafür liegt der Westerwald genau in der Mitte zwischen Bergen und Meer.:vik:

Hab eben die kleinen Monster in den KiGa gebracht. Leg mich nochmal zwei Stündchen hin, komm dann ein wenig schreiben und paar Bilder zeigen...


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soa...wach bin ich zwar noch immer noch nich,

und das trotz 2 pott coffee mit milch.....

moin dirk...moin liz...welcome back |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy San!:m
> 
> Urlaub war wirklich richtig geil...
> Nur doof, dass Südtirol so weit von der Ostsee weg ist!|rolleyes
> ...



jau dirsan nu bleib mal ganz ruhig les dich erstmal durch gewirre|bigeyes
ich bin auch gleich weg .entlacken iss tagestema für heute.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab eine hochwertige staub/chemie maske da richste kein wenig lösungsmittel :q


 

...was hast Du gegen Lösungsmittel  #g :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo Jungs, ich mache mal mit meinem Rutenbauprojekt weiter.

Nachdem ich das Griffteil ja schon geklebt habe, ging es darum, die Ringabstände festzulegen.
Ich habe mir einen Beringungsvorschlag von Stefan Scherf geben lassen und diesen auch 1 zu 1 übernommen.
Also ausgemessen und die Stellen markiert, an denen die Ringe sitzen sollen. 
Jetzt müssen die Ringe natürlich nochmal überprüft werden, auf der Unterseite dürfen sie logischerweise keine scharfen Kanten o.Ä. haben, damit sie den Blank nicht beschädigen 
Ebenfalls sollen sie plan auf dem Blank liegen, was jedoch mit einer kleinen Spitzzange alles schnell und problemlos ging.
Dann gings also ans Wickeln #6
Dazu habe ich mir eine Ringwickelstation gebaut |rolleyes Sieht zwar nicht schön aus, erfüllt ihren Zweck aber voll und ganz #6




Der Faden wird durch die Öse am "Schlitten" geführt und der Schlitten direkt unter der Stelle, an der der Ring sitzen soll, fixiert. 
Nun gings also ans Wickeln, was sich nach 2-3 schiefen Wicklungen als gar nicht so schwer herausstellen sollte. Nach einigen Übungswicklungen sahen die Ergebnisse dann schon gut aus #6








So gings dann also weiter, bis schlussendlich alle Ringe an ihren Positionen sitzen.
Nun noch die Stützwicklungen an den Steckverbindungen und die Wicklung vorm Windig Check.








Das hat sich alles ein bischen in die Länge gezogen, da ich wirklich nur dran arbeiten wollte, wenn ich wirklich Zeit hatte und mich gut konzentrieren konnte. Ich denke über eine schiefe Wicklung o.Ä. ärgert man sich sonst jedes mal beim Fischen.
Eben hatte ich dann Zeit und Ruhe um noch ein letztes mal zu überprüfen, ob die Ringe auch wirklich in einer Flucht sitzen. 
Nach ein paar kleinen Korrekturen sieht sie jetzt fast perfekt aus :l





Später hole ich noch Methanol aus der Apotheke um die Bindungen von Fett und Staub zu befreien, bevor es ans Lackieren geht.

Zum Lackieren dann mehr, wenns soweit ist #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn

#r das sieht echt gut aus #6 

...was kostet das, bei Dir 'ne Rute bauen zu lassen  ich hätte auch gerne 'ne legger FynnEdition Spinrute :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da reden wir nochmal drüber wenn der Lack nachher auch wirklich gut aussieht :q

Habe ich iegentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass es im Moment ordentlich Forellen zu holen gibt, wenn man weiß, wo? :m
Hier mal eine von gestern 




Schöner 46er Hering #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achja, das Angebot mit dem MFT MeFo Treffen meinerseits (also ich die ORga) steht übrigends noch 
Könnte man dann hier in der Eckernförder Bucht machen, da weiß ich wenigstens wo was geht


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Da reden wir nochmal drüber wenn der Lack nachher auch wirklich gut aussieht :q
> 
> Habe ich iegentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass es im Moment ordentlich Forellen zu holen gibt, wenn man weiß, wo? :m
> Hier mal eine von gestern
> ...


 
na das wird schon mit dem Lack #6

Petri, hübsche kleine MeFo :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Simon 

ich war gerade bei Moritz und hab Kleinteile gekauft, das ist ja ein Fass ohne Boden #d  hab ein paar Corkys und Haken gekauft


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin fynn...

ersma PETRI zur forelle...schönes tier #6

na...so langsam wird die rute ja...sieht klasse aus :m


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Simon
> 
> ich war gerade bei Moritz und hab Kleinteile gekauft, das ist ja ein Fass ohne Boden #d  hab ein paar Corkys und Haken gekauft







moin chris...

sag ich ja...da wirste irre bei den preisen :q

haste auch coil crimps geholt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> haste auch coil crimps geholt?


 
..natürlich vergessen, ich hatte das schon bemerkt aber kein bock gehabt nochmal dahin zu gehen :q


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jaja...#d warst schon wieder in gedanken beim angeln...wa?! :q


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey ... schönes Silber ! :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> jaja...#d warst schon wieder in gedanken beim angeln...wa?! :q


 

|rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden




nächste woche.....wenns wetter passt...großenbrode mole  :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> nächste woche...großenbrode mole :q


 













...naja mal sehen was das Wetter sagt


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...ich hab grad ma gekuckt...so wirklich prall isses nich,ABER...

wir sind ja man nich aus zucker...näch?!  :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...ich hab grad ma gekuckt...so wirklich prall isses nich,ABER...
> 
> wir sind ja man nich aus zucker...näch?! :q


 

Das Wetter sieht echt nicht so gemütlich aus nächste Woche


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht echt nicht so gemütlich aus nächste Woche




ok...vorschlag:


wir warten nächste woche ma ne stunde trockenes wetter ab...zuppln 2-6 

platte raus...fahrn zu dir...kloppen die dinger inne pfanne...nippen n bierchen dazu und wenn wir satt 

sind,knüpfen wir vorfächer   

is doch n genialer plan...oder?! |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Achja, das Angebot mit dem MFT MeFo Treffen meinerseits (also ich die ORga) steht übrigends noch
> Könnte man dann hier in der Eckernförder Bucht machen, da weiß ich wenigstens wo was geht




Hey ho, Fynnsen!#h

Petri zur schönen Silbernen!!!#6

Dein Rutenbasteln sieht ja auch schon echt profihaft aus...:q
Bin mal auf das Endprodukt gespannt!


Also, zu nem feinen Mefoangeln hab ich immer Lust! Wir werden definitiv dieses Jahr auf's Watfischen unsern Schwerpunkt legen.
Nur wann? Die nächsten drei Wochenenden sind wir erst mal verplant! Danach sieht's die zwei Wochenenden gut aus! 
Also entweder 16/17ter Feb. oder 23/24ter Feb.#c

Auch gut wäre das WE vom 8/9 März...


Los, sag was! Wir sind samt Mobilhome und Grill vor Ort!!!|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk...#h

dazu n kleiner literaturtip: der angelführer OSTHOLSTEIN bzw. FEHMARN

alles zum thema brandungs- und mefoangeln mit sehr schönen grafiken der strände,watstrecken usw.

online bestellbar unter: www.der-angelfuehrer.de

preis: knapper 10er pro heft


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Welcome back Liz und Dirk,#h

Schön, daß Ihr einen guten Urlaub hattet. Und vor allem gut erholt seid. Bin ja mal auf die Bilder gespannt. So richtig schöne Winterlandschaft:k.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin auch wieder im lande |uhoh: ganzen tag farbe abgewaschen das war lustig |bigeyes auf jeden fall kann ich jetztendlich mit dem schleifen beginnen und das ende wird immer sichtbarer.
@fynn deine rute sieht echt gut aus zum lacken hat mein kumpel immer irgemdwie ein gestell gehabt wo sie die rute dreht so das sich der lack gleichmäßig verteilt,er baut irgendwelche ruten von profiblinker ich glaube die blechpeitsche.

nacher kommen noch ein paar bilder vom boot.
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy

habe ich alles hier :q
Habe mir von einem Bekannten einen Motor ausgeliehen, man könnte sie zwar auch 2std mit der Hand drehen, aber ich denke mit Motor wird das Ergebnis erheblich besser. 

@Dirk
du weißt doch, ich bin immer hier oben |rolleyes Richte mich da ganz nach euch.


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so bin auch wieder im lande |uhoh: ganzen tag farbe abgewaschen das war lustig |bigeyes




Na Du bist ja maximal Vergnügungssüchtig:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na Du bist ja maximal Vergnügungssüchtig:q:q:q




leck mich am arsc*:q:q:q selbst der super filter wird zum lustmolch :vik:

@ fynn so hab ich mir das gedacht #6 hätte ich mir aber auch denken können


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> leck mich am arsc*:q:q:q selbst der super filter wird zum lustmolch :vik:
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Viel Verdünnung am Tag wegschnüffeln erspart den Köm am Abend und schont Umwelt und Geldbeutel :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> 
> habe ich alles hier :q
> Habe mir von einem Bekannten einen Motor ausgeliehen, man könnte sie zwar auch 2std mit der Hand drehen, aber ich denke mit Motor wird das Ergebnis erheblich besser.
> ...




Dann schau'n wir einfach mal, wie das Wetter wird und starten das Ganze dann kurzfristig!:vik:

Steht das Angebot noch, dass wir euern Hof als Nachtstandort nutzen können?
So können wir auch morgens schön früh los und du hast kein Transport- oder wie komm ich zum Wasser Problem...:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gilt noch!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Gilt noch!




BESTENS!!!#6:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/649/dsc00024gg4.jpg
 vorher


http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9449/dsc00026hs6.jpg
während


http://img179.*ih.us/img179/250/dsc00030ng3.jpg
danach


das braune iss zum glück eine 2k grundierung die wird soweit runtergeschliffen bis ich der meinung bin nu iss gut dann kommt eine neue 2k epoxi grundierung drauf und der grund iss für die endlackierung geschaffen.

morgen gehts ans schleifen erstmal vorbereitung für die stabis dann der alte grund vlt kann ich morgen den vorderen stabi schon fixieren,beim hinteren muß ich leider noch warten da gleich ein tank mit eingebaut wird ,der leider noch nicht da ist. naja wir wollen mal nich übertreiben


----------



## vazzquezz (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

... aber die lütten losen Stellen da im Hech machste noch glatt, oder?

V.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> ... aber die lütten losen Stellen da im Hech machste noch glatt, oder?
> 
> V.



neeeee ich werd alles fein aufreißen damit es gleich aussieht :q

na sicher wird alles was nich ordnungsgemäß iss gnadenlos beseitigt, hab ich doch geschrieben bis ich der meinung bin nu iss gut. sind aber nich nur die stellen im heck im bug sieht es ähnlich aus .das ist das runtergelaufende harz vom laminieren meines vorgängers. 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

..was ist den hier los..alle noch schön am 

 

...na denn, ich geh angeln


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Du hast das gut :q
Wünsch Dir viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chriiis dein neues Avatar #6|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin Jungs !!! 

jemand von euch ne Idee wo es *sone Multi-tip Rute* in länger gibt ? min 2,7m 
hatte schon mal so eine und ich fand die super praktisch für die Ostsee, vor allem wo Pilken und jiggen und ggf mal Plattfisch nur so neben dem Schleppen mal betrieben werden ....


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin zusammen #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Chriiis dein neues Avatar #6|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


 
Moin Fynn



 Dangeschö :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin Jungs !!!
> 
> jemand von euch ne Idee wo es *sone Multi-tip Rute* in länger gibt ? min 2,7m
> hatte schon mal so eine und ich fand die super praktisch für die Ostsee, vor allem wo Pilken und jiggen und ggf mal Plattfisch nur so neben dem Schleppen mal betrieben werden ....


 
Moin Jörg 

leider keine Ahnung, ich hab eine mit "nur" 2 Spitzen von Tubertini


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein Problem Chris ... #h
werd schon eine irgendwann mal finden oder jemand der ne Info hat ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Du hast das gut :q
> Wünsch Dir viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


 
hmmm....für den Anfang nicht mal so schlecht, oder ...
gibt direkt Fangbericht #6
[URL="http://*ih.us"]http://img292.*ih.us/img292/6941/propilkiie9.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ohh Gott das nicht Dein Ernst oder? Seh zu das Du an die Küste kommst! :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ohh Gott das nicht Dein Ernst oder? Seh zu das Du an die Küste kommst! :q


 
...leider doch


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
alter Urlauber, wat is mit den versprochenen Fotos?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was iss das fürne gestalt auf chris seinem avatar|bigeyes


----------



## Macker (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die gestalt ist an allen Tresen der Angelkutterflotte der Ostsee ein gern gesehner Gast.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Die gestalt ist an allen Tresen der Angelkutterflotte der Ostsee ein gern gesehner Gast.
> Gruß Jörg



wer iss es denn nu doch wohl nich etwa du macker #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Die gestalt ist an allen Tresen der Angelkutterflotte der Ostsee ein gern gesehner Gast.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Jau wer morgens gegen 0900 schon ne halbe Flasche Mariakron weghat #d dann hat man viele Freunde hinter der Bar #6
Du kennst den auch..... ;+ dat kann ja nicht angehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Jau wer morgens gegen 0900 schon ne halbe Flasche Mariakron weghat #d dann hat man viele Freunde hinter der Bar #6
> Du kennst den auch..... ;+ dat kann ja nicht angehen



nein ich kenn ihn noch nich wenn er aber sein bild als sein avatar hätte ,dann hätte ich auch nicht gefragt dann wüßte ich ja wer die gestalt iss .
nu bin ich aber innen fetttopf gestiegen :q

denn mal gruß macker falls wir uns mal aufen kutter treffen gib ich einen aus ,für das gestalt#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nein ich kenn ihn noch nich wenn er aber sein bild als sein avatar hätte ,dann hätte ich auch nicht gefragt dann wüßte ich ja wer die gestalt iss .
> nu bin ich aber innen fetttopf gestiegen :q
> 
> denn mal gruß macker falls wir uns mal aufen kutter treffen gib ich einen aus ,für das gestalt#6


 
Der ist irgendwann mal mit uns auf der Langeland gewesen |uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk mach mal dein postfach leer...


----------



## Macker (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee Ich bin das Nich.
Aber fynn als alter Sirius Recke kennt den auch.
Gruß Jörg

Ach Andy Ich bin in deinem Thread sogar schon Abgebildet.
chris hat gerade 2 Makrelen Termine per PN bekommen


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> dirk mach mal dein postfach leer...




Ja, ist eben geleert worden...|rolleyes


----------



## Macker (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer iss es denn nu doch wohl nich etwa du macker #6



Also 140kg geballte Erotik auf 2m verteilt sehen anders aus:m

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr lieben...ich verabschiede mich mal ganz leise von euch.wünsch euch allen noch viel spass beim angeln dieses jahr und viel petri.

lg simon


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> so ihr lieben...ich verabschiede mich mal ganz leise von euch.wünsch euch allen noch viel spass beim angeln dieses jahr und viel petri.
> 
> lg simon


 
...wo willst Du denn hin, das Du gleich Glück fürs ganze Jahr wünscht #c :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> chris hat gerade 2 Makrelen Termine per PN bekommen


 
..wenn ich wüßte wo Du stehen wirst, hät' ich einen davon schon gebucht


----------



## Macker (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast Post und weisst es Jetzt.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Du hast Post und weisst es Jetzt.
> Gruß Jörg


 
..jawohl, hab jetzt für den 2ten gebucht #6


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

verdammt !!!! jetzt hab ich mir grad *deswegen* auf die Zunge getreten ! #q
immer wenn ich da war gabs bisher nur Nemos .... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> verdammt !!!! jetzt hab ich mir grad *deswegen* auf die Zunge getreten ! #q
> immer wenn ich da war gabs bisher nur Nemos .... |uhoh:


 
..na Nemos sind das nicht |sagnix


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo is klar .... #h
ich sagte die 3 mal die ich da war gabs für mich immer nur Nemos ... :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|pftroest: ich sag doch nur |sagnix


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |pftroest:



genau  
das brauch ich ...  :m
wird Zeit wieder aufs Wasser zu kommen !!!


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit,#h

Hier scheinen so einige mal wieder dringend auf den Teich zu müssen:q

Meiner einer eingeschlossen.:vik: Bin heute über Rödby/Putgarden zurück gekommen. Scheixxe ist das momentan ungemütlich da oben. Und das schon seit Tagen :v


Ich werde in Zukunft meine Mahlzeiten komplett aufessen, vielleicht wird das Wetter ja dann besser.#q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> so ihr lieben...ich verabschiede mich mal ganz leise von euch.wünsch euch allen noch viel spass beim angeln dieses jahr und viel petri.
> 
> lg simon



hä watten dat |uhoh: wenn sowas am 24.12 des jahres kommt begreife ich das ja aber wir haben heute den 24.01. weis hier irgend jemand was genaueres zu diesem leisen abschied |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist mir auch etwas verwunderlich.#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hä watten dat |uhoh: wenn sowas am 24.12 des jahres kommt begreife ich das ja aber wir haben heute den 24.01. weis hier irgend jemand was genaueres zu diesem leisen abschied |bigeyes



N'Abend!#h

Keine Ahnung!#c

|director:MFT-Simon, wo bist du????????
Leise Abschiede gab's doch letzte Zeit hier oft genug!
Was'n los???|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na, da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt ob und wann Simon uns mal aufklärt ... #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> *so ihr lieben...ich verabschiede mich mal ganz leise von euch.wünsch euch allen noch viel spass beim angeln dieses jahr und viel petri.*
> 
> lg simon


 


MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wo willst Du denn hin, das Du gleich Glück fürs ganze Jahr wünscht #c :q


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> hä watten dat |uhoh: wenn sowas am 24.12 des jahres kommt begreife ich das ja aber wir haben heute den 24.01. weis hier irgend jemand was genaueres zu diesem leisen abschied |bigeyes


 


nemles schrieb:


> Ist mir auch etwas verwunderlich.#c


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend!#h
> 
> Keine Ahnung!#c
> 
> ...


 


HD4ever schrieb:


> na, da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt ob und wann Simon uns mal aufklärt ... #c


 
..da will uns einer Foppen #d der ist bestimmt angeln :r:e 

@Simon 
junger Mann, mit sowas macht man keine Späße |znaika: bitte die Worte nächstes mal ein bischen bedachter wählen  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..da will uns einer Foppen #d der ist bestimmt angeln :r:e
> 
> @Simon
> junger Mann, mit sowas macht man keine Späße |znaika: bitte die Worte nächstes mal ein bischen bedachter wählen  :vik:



nur ruhig blut simon meldet sich, es ist alles im lot #6


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haddu Insider Infos???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haddu Insider Infos???



in freundschaftskreisen werde ich andy der allmächtige genannt :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Andy, Du Allwissender und größter aller Magier, ich verbeuge mich vor Deiner...
wie auch immer...

Hauptsache mit dem Spacken alles i.O. , dann ist es Okay.#h

Dann kriegt er für den Schwachsinnsspruch einen Satz heiße Ohren verpasst und organisiert für 2008 sämtliche Getränke für gemeinsam stattfindende Angelevents:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na wenn mit dem Spacken alles i.O. ist, dann ist es Okay.#h
> 
> Dann kriegt er für den Schwachsinnsspruch einen Satz heiße Ohren verpasst und organisiert für 2008 sämtliche Getränke für gemeinsam stattfindende Angelevents:m




|muahah: dat wird teuer


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hadder selber Schuld. Wat spielt der so mit unseren Gefühlen...#g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hadder selber Schuld. Wat spielt der so mit unseren Gefühlen...#g



|muahah:|good:


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr lieben...ich glaub,es is ma zeit für ne kleine erläuterung  |rolleyes

für diesen satz hatte ich familiäre gründe...(auf die ich hier nicht weiter eingehen möchte)

tut mir leid,wenn ich euch n bischen verwundert habe,war mehr ne kurzschlussreaktion.es hatte mit niemanden hier ausm board zu tun!!!
sorry dafür.

ich bleibe euch und dem trööt weiterhin erhalten...
(ich hör schon den verzweifelten aufschrei von euch)

und NEIN...ICH WAR NICHT ANGELN!!!!!  :q

is alles n bischen doof gelaufen heute#q

lieber tom...wir werden ma ganz alleine ne kiste bier inhalieren und dann reden wir nochma über die getränkefrage bei den gemeinschaftaktionen...ok?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> lieber tom...wir werden ma ganz alleine ne kiste bier inhalieren und dann reden wir nochma über die getränkefrage bei den gemeinschaftaktionen



moment !!!!!!!!!!!!! da iss der andy aber auch mit an denn durst iss schlimmer als heimweh und ich neme ja mal an das wir uns bei der kiste bier die seeluft um die ohren pusten lassen weit weg von zuhause |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moment mal...|kopfkrat Mal kurz durchrechnen...

2 erwachsen Männer mit einer Kiste Bier.;+
Das ist schon mal recht knapp.#q

Und dann noch Andy, der Vertilger...Nö, das geht nicht.
Simon, hast Du ne Chance, irgendwo auf Kommision zu ordern|supergri

Ich hasse geizige Gastgeber#h


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moment !!!!!!!!!!!!! da iss der andy aber auch mit an denn durst iss schlimmer als heimweh und ich neme ja mal an das wir uns bei der kiste bier die seeluft um die ohren pusten lassen weit weg von zuhause |supergri|supergri|supergri




********...dann muss ich ja doch noch zur bank laufen  :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moment mal...|kopfkrat Mal kurz durchrechnen...
> 
> 2 erwachsen Männer mit einer Kiste Bier.;+
> Das ist schon mal recht knapp.#q
> ...



|sagnix|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ********...dann muss ich ja doch noch zur bank laufen  :c



iss egal hauptsache hat 40%alc


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss egal hauptsache hat 40%alc





IIIIIHHHHHHGGGGGIIIIITTTT !!!

Wer trinkt den verdünnte Sachen  :c

Das ist ja schlimmer als Kaffe mit Milch  #q#q#q


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...kann einer ne zapfanlage besorgen?

wat kostet n faß ducksteiner? wird billiger als 5 kisten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> IIIIIHHHHHHGGGGGIIIIITTTT !!!
> 
> Wer trinkt den verdünnte Sachen  :c
> 
> Das ist ja schlimmer als Kaffe mit Milch  #q#q#q



ey hat doch keiner gesagt das 40% das limit iss ich sprach doch nur hauptsache hat 40 % nach oben werden wir schon mit klar kommen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...kann einer ne zapfanlage besorgen?
> 
> wat kostet n faß ducksteiner? wird billiger als 5 kisten


wer soll die denn nach ner stunde bedienen da müssen wir ja extra noch nen kellner mitbringen


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...kann einer ne zapfanlage besorgen?
> 
> wat kostet n faß ducksteiner? wird billiger als 5 kisten



Simon, das heißt nicht "faß" sonder "Truck" und auch nicht "5 Kisten" sondern "5 Ladungen"  |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Simon, das heißt nicht "faß" sonder "Truck" und auch nicht "5 Kisten" sondern "5 Ladungen"  |wavey:



sei denn er besorgt nen tanker |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bevor hier was von tom kommt ,,TANKLASTZUG'':q:q:q      




und ich liege unten! ganz hinten! und immer schön langsam laufen lassen( aussen tank)|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lieber tom...wir werden ma ganz alleine ne kiste bier inhalieren und dann reden wir nochma über die getränkefrage bei den gemeinschaftaktionen...ok?! [/quote]



|director:*HALT!!!

Einspruch!!!*

Erst hier allen für Wallung sorgen und dann nur den Tom satt machen wollen...#h
Das geht ja nun man gar nicht!!!#d


Wie wär's als Entschuldigung mit ner Brauereibesichtigung und anschließender Verköstigung des Gerstensaftes???

Ich wüßte da eine gute Brauerei in Pilsen/Tschechien!
Die machen dir bestimmt auch nen guten Preis, bei der Abnahme von 50Litern legger Getränk...:m

Wir helfen dann beim Trinken!!!


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, kann ich kontern:

Für Gleisfummler: Spezialflüßigkeitstransport mit mehr als achtzig Achsen.:q:q:q

Bitte Vorsichtig rangieren und beim Ablaufen nicht aufprallen lassen:m


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sei denn er besorgt nen tanker |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




ok...wartet ma...ich muss ma ne bestellung machen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> lieber tom...wir werden ma ganz alleine ne kiste bier inhalieren und dann reden wir nochma über die getränkefrage bei den gemeinschaftaktionen...ok?!





|director:*HALT!!!

Einspruch!!!*

Erst hier allen für Wallung sorgen und dann nur den Tom satt machen wollen...#h
Das geht ja nun man gar nicht!!!#d


Wie wär's als Entschuldigung mit ner Brauereibesichtigung und anschließender Verköstigung des Gerstensaftes???

Ich wüßte da eine gute Brauerei in Pilsen/Tschechien!
Die machen dir bestimmt auch nen guten Preis, bei der Abnahme von 50Litern legger Getränk...:m

Wir helfen dann beim Trinken!!!
[/quote]

* der plan iss schonmal fett aber gibbet in Tschechien auch salzwasser ? ausser wenn man es selber mischt*#c|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> lieber tom...wir werden ma ganz alleine ne kiste bier inhalieren und dann reden wir nochma über die getränkefrage bei den gemeinschaftaktionen...ok?!





|director:*HALT!!!

Einspruch!!!*

Erst hier allen für Wallung sorgen und dann nur den Tom satt machen wollen...#h
Das geht ja nun man gar nicht!!!#d


Wie wär's als Entschuldigung mit ner Brauereibesichtigung und anschließender Verköstigung des Gerstensaftes???

Ich wüßte da eine gute Brauerei in Pilsen/Tschechien!
Die machen dir bestimmt auch nen guten Preis, bei der Abnahme von 50Litern legger Getränk...:m

Wir helfen dann beim Trinken!!!
[/quote]


auch ne gute idee  |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, kann ich kontern:
> 
> Für Gleisfummler: Spezialflüßigkeitstransport mit mehr als achtzig Achsen.:q:q:q
> 
> Bitte Vorsichtig rangieren und beim Ablaufen nicht aufprallen lassen:m



war klar das du wieder ne antwort findest.#q#q#q  :q:q:q:q:q

iss mir völlig latte hauptsache ich werd voll!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> * der plan iss schonmal fett aber gibbet in Tschechien auch salzwasser ? ausser wenn man es selber mischt*#c|supergri




Also wenn Du da auf Deine mind. 40% kommen willst....#h


Viel Spaß beim Mixen |znaika:


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> |director:*HALT!!!
> 
> Einspruch!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leider liegt da Polen als Boller vor dem Salzwasser!|rolleyes

Aber für ne Verköstigung in der Pilsner Brauerei würd ich da mal ausnahmsweise drüber wegsehen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also wenn Du da auf Deine mind. 40% kommen willst....#h
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Mixen |znaika:



#q#q#q hab ich's mir doch gedacht :q:q:q egal hauptsache keine salzsäure |supergri


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Löcher im Beton |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Leider liegt da Polen als Boller vor dem Salzwasser!|rolleyes
> 
> Aber für ne Verköstigung in der Pilsner Brauerei würd ich da mal ausnahmsweise drüber wegsehen...



kann mann da auch an madels schnuppern|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Löcher im Beton |supergri|supergri|supergri



da haben wir es wieder mit der pinkellei


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

P.S. Befreit auch GFK von Fremdstoffen wie Lacke und Farben..:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> MFT-Simon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > |director:*HALT!!!
> ...


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, wenn son Schandmaul regelmäßig gefüttert wird #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> P.S. Befreit auch GFK von Fremdstoffen wie Lacke und Farben..:m



neeeeeeeeeeeee da hört die freundschaft zu allen chemikalien auf .dat mach ich alles per handarbeit ( schandmaul|muahah


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dann noch so ein legger Kruste(ex)lebewesen hinterdrein ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann mann da auch an madels schnuppern|rolleyes





*Vorsicht Andy!!!
Hier könnte auch Sandra mitlesen....|sagnix
*


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> neeeeeeeeeeeee da hört die freundschaft zu allen chemikalien auf .dat mach ich alles per handarbeit ( schandmaul|muahah



Und nicht nur die auch der Ferkelfreund ist wachsam...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Vorsicht Andy!!!
> Hier könnte auch Sandra mitlesen....|sagnix
> *



keine angst dat macht die ab und an am tage |supergri aber die kennt mich :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und nicht nur die auch der Ferkelfreund ist wachsam...



|supergri nix sagen


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat wär doch mal ein nettes Schweinsken. Andyborsty :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dat wär doch mal ein nettes Schweinsken. Andyborsty :q



so nich herr kollege |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dat wär doch mal ein nettes Schweinsken. Andyborsty :q




|kopfkrat :b |licht


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso nicht, gibt ein neues Mützchen, neues T-Shirt, neues AB-Logo. Siehs doch mal positiv.


Schweine saufen mir übrigens auch nicht den Alkohol wech. Die schnuppern kurz und das wars.:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, gibt ein neues Mützchen, neues T-Shirt, neues AB-Logo. Siehs doch mal positiv.
> 
> 
> Schweine saufen mir übrigens auch nicht den Alkohol wech. Die schnuppern kurz und das wars.:q:q:q



und schweine saufen doch alkohol kugst du micha von lönneberga heißt dat so ? naja du weißt schon. |supergri


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Öhhhhmmm... Kopfkratz.... Nö kenn ich nicht.
Is das DMAX? Krieg ich erst ab 19:00 Ührchen.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#d#d#dNaja, belassen wir es mal bei einem warnenden Blick des Ferkelfahnders!!! :m

(aber nur, weil's diesen Monat schon noch größere Ferkelchen gegeben hat....)|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute das wars mit mir heute ich werd abtauchen frauchen hat feierabend und den wollen wir noch ein weilchen genießen bevor es schlafen geht und ich morgen früh wieder abhaue.
bis morgen #h

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

BRÜLLLLLLL

Mensch Borsty, haste ja nochmal richtig Schwein gehabt#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habe ein auge auf dich tom :q

bis morgen

tschüüüüüüüüü


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Big Brother is watching you...


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so leute das wars mit mir heute ich werd abtauchen frauchen hat feierabend und den wollen wir noch ein weilchen genießen bevor es schlafen geht und ich morgen früh wieder abhaue.
> bis morgen #h
> 
> greez
> andy




jo andy...schlaft schön #h

bis morgen...


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, mach mich denn auch mal inne Heija. War ein langer Tag.

Allen ein guds Nächtle und......alles wird jud.#h


----------



## SimonHH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soa...ich lümml mich auch auffe couch...|gaehn:

ich wünsch noch n schönen abend  #h

tom...bis morgen  |wavey:


|gutenach


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ....wir werden ma ganz alleine ne kiste bier inhalieren und dann reden wir nochma über die getränkefrage bei den gemeinschaftaktionen...ok?!


 
das schafft ihr doch gar nicht ...
ich komme helfen ... #g

ach ja ..... moin moin @ all !!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
ich habs mal auf den zweiten wachseier gebracht |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geht anscheind gut vorran !!! #h
wieviel lagen willst/mußt du machen ?
bin gespannt wie es wird .... |bla:


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das schafft ihr doch gar nicht ...
> ich komme helfen ... #g
> 
> ach ja ..... moin moin @ all !!!




*unbedingt jörg  :m*


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach ja...moin ersma allemann  #h


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> *unbedingt jörg  :m*




kloar ! 
am besten zu annehmbaren Grillbedingungen mit großem verfügbaren Grill ... |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> kloar !
> am besten zu annehmbaren Grillbedingungen mit großem verfügbaren Grill ... |supergri





jau...n kleines spanferkel...n paar kisten leckerbier...das ganze am strand...

und dann n bilderbuchsonnenuntergang...:l


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*guuuuter* PLan !!!! :m
wenn ich morgen Zeit hätte wäre ich mit auf die Jagd gegangen um persönlich die Beschaffung des Grillguts zu beäugen ...


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *guuuuter* PLan !!!! :m
> wenn ich morgen Zeit hätte wäre ich mit auf die Jagd gegangen um persönlich die Beschaffung des Grillguts zu beäugen ...




hm...da kommen mir die gedanken einer *vorabverköstigung im kleinen 

rahmen*... 

so n schickes wildschweinschnitzel...mit pilzrahmsoße und kroketten...dazu

ne hopfenkaltschale...lecker abendbrot  |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

..so auspennt und alles gelesen...ok überflogen 

ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche dann gehts wieder in die Brandung :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> ich habs mal auf den zweiten *wachseier* gebracht |supergri


 
|muahah: bin die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen was WachsEier sind #d


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> 
> ..so auspennt und alles gelesen...ok überflogen
> 
> ...




*ach ja? wohin denn?  *


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> *ach ja? wohin denn? *


 

..das erzähl ich euch Süchtigen doch nicht


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das erzähl ich euch Süchtigen doch nicht




*ich weiss es...ich weiss es....

*ok...2 buddln bier...und |sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ok...2 buddln bier...und |sagnix


 
..siehste #d ich glaub ich poste auch keine Fangmeldungen mehr  immer wird man hier so runtergemacht :c  

..jetzt erstmal 'ne Tasse Milch #g


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..siehste #d ich glaub ich poste auch keine Fangmeldungen mehr  immer wird man hier so runtergemacht :c
> 
> ..jetzt erstmal 'ne Tasse Milch #g





ooooch...armer jung  |pftroest:   



soa...ich geh ma den kühlschrank mit leckereien füllen...bis später  #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |muahah: bin die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen was WachsEier sind #d



wach seier  nich wachs eier :m


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Borst... äh Andy,

Tagewerk vollbracht?#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naBernd zusammen

alles gut bei euch?


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, alles fit.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Borst... äh Andy,
> 
> Tagewerk vollbracht?#h



hör mich einer auf überall piekt es hab das boot gestern zu meinen eltern gebracht um heute freilandschleifen zu machen hardcore montag nochmal und dann sie d die groben schleifarbeiten endlich fertig und es geht endlich ans zusammenbauen :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

OK auch zu spät


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> naBernd zusammen
> 
> alles gut bei euch?



klar du wachsEi |supergri


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hör mich einer auf überall piekt es hab das boot gestern zu meinen eltern gebracht um heute freilandschleifen zu machen




Ist auch besser so, sonst haste ja den ganzen Feinstaub bei Dir zu Hause|wavey:







Tolles Söhnchen|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar du wachsEi |supergri


 
..da war ich gerade aufgestanden und dann gleich so ein Rätsel |rolleyes:m


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

TACH! #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so, sonst haste ja den ganzen Feinstaub bei Dir zu Hause|wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso zu hause meine halle iss 300 meter entfernt leider auf einem betriebsgelände wo sich den ganzen tag nur dicke benzen rumtreiben und denn auchnoch schwarz da kommt dat nich so gut wenn ich den kahn rausbringe und die karren mit staub weiß lackiere |bigeyes|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so, sonst haste ja den ganzen Feinstaub bei Dir zu Hause|wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt hab ichs geschnallt #q man das war hart. eben! fein alles bei mammi und pappi lassen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat iss nächstes we grillen oder wat ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss nächstes we grillen oder wat ?


 |kopfkrat warum nicht #6


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also wenn Du mir versprichst, das der weisse Staub dauerhaft hält (vielleicht mit DreiWetterTaft) bringe ich den Benz von nem Kollegen vorbei. Die Schwuchte...didumdidum steht auf weisse Edelkarossen.:m

Und da kannste nebenbei noch Kohle machen|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ... bringe ich den Benz von nem Kollegen vorbei. Die Schwuchte...didumdidum steht auf weisse Edelkarossen.:m


 

...hallo..hör ich da ne Abneigung gegen den schönsten Zustand den Autos haben können ;+ neben Schwarz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also wenn Du mir versprichst, das der weisse Staub dauerhaft hält (vielleicht mit DreiWetterTaft) bringe ich den Benz von nem Kollegen vorbei. Die Schwuchte...didumdidum steht auf weisse Edelkarossen.:m
> 
> Und da kannste nebenbei noch Kohle machen|supergri



ach dat kriegen wir hin. bremsflüssigkeit löst den schwarzen lack erstmal an und dann hauen wir ordendlich weiße feinstaubpartikel drauf und brennen den ganzen kram ein |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich hau ab duschen .bis nacher #h


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hallo..hör ich da ne Abneigung gegen den schönsten Zustand den Autos haben können ;+ neben Schwarz



Jou, richtig

Auf weissen Autos sieht man den Lippenstift zu sehr, wenn ich aus meiner Privat-Waschanlage komme:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, richtig
> 
> Auf weissen Autos sieht man den Lippenstift zu sehr, wenn ich aus meiner Privat-Waschanlage komme:m


 
ja, ne, schon klar :m

...auf weiß sieht man aber die Möwenkagge kaum, nach 'nem Tag im Hafen parken, kommt immer auf die Prioritäten an


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss nächstes we grillen oder wat ?




jo...prima idee #6

ich bring ne kiste duck mit...:m


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dafür aber die Löcher, wenn die ätzende Fischkopphühnerkagge erst mal ihre Tätigkeit aufgenommen hat.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dafür aber die Löcher, wenn die ätzende Fischkopphühnerkagge erst mal ihre Tätigkeit aufgenommen hat.


 
..erzähl das mal der kagge die sich durch den schwarzen Lack meiner Motorhaube gefressen hat |rolleyes :v


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Du bist mir ja einer!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Weisse Autos bevorzugen weil man da die AA nicht sieht. Punkt!
Was man nicht sieht, braucht man nicht wegmachen.:g

Sich aufregen, das die AA sich durch ein schwarzes Auto genagt hat, wo man sie eigendlich hätte sehen müssen (und ggf. beseitigen können) |kopfkrat


Sind aber die Löcher nicht dieselben?#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na Du bist mir ja einer!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Weisse Autos bevorzugen weil man da die AA nicht sieht. Punkt!
> Was man nicht sieht, braucht man nicht wegmachen.:g
> ...


 
nu mal nicht Kleinlich werden


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Abendbrot eingeworfen. Nun kann der gemütliche Teil anfangen.


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, Abendbrot eingeworfen. Nun kann der gemütliche Teil anfangen.





*jo genau...prooost  #g*


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

couchtime...bis naher  #h


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal Prost allerseits... #h
ich hab das WE volles Programm - nix angeln, aber zum Glück ist ja Wind ohne ende ... :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Simon muss einen ausgeben!


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Simon muss einen ausgeben!




mach ich gerne,kai...

kaffee mit viel milch satt für alle!!  :vik:

natürlich von mir frisch gekocht


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mit viel Milch


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> mit viel Milch



*ERSTENS: *milch is gesund
*
ZWEITENS: *kaffee is legger

*ZUSAMMENGEFAST*: gesunder kaffee is doppelt legger


basta!


----------



## nemles (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> *ERSTENS: *milch is gesund
> *
> ZWEITENS: *kaffee is legger
> 
> ...



*Erstens:* Lass Dich mal von nem guten Arzt beraten.
ZUVIEL Milch ist für den erwachsenen Körper gar nicht so gut.

*Zweitens:* Lass Dich mal von nem guten Arzt beraten.
ZUVIEL Kaffe ist für den menschlichen Körper gar nicht so gut.

*Zusammengefasst:* Scheixx drauf, ich nehm einen, aber büdde ohne Milch #6#6#6


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> *Erstens:* Lass Dich mal von nem guten Arzt beraten.
> ZUVIEL Milch ist für den erwachsenen Körper gar nicht so gut.
> 
> *Zweitens:* Lass Dich mal von nem guten Arzt beraten.
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

somalschnellnenschöneswochendewünschenanalle!!!! |wavey: :m


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> somalschnellnenschöneswochendewünschenanalle!!!! |wavey: :m





moin jörg...|wavey:


ebenso  :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin gesagt
kann mal einer nen bissel sonne vorbeischicken :g


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auch mal moin gesagt
> kann mal einer nen bissel sonne vorbeischicken :g




moin andy...|wavey:

sonne is grad ausverkauft und die lieferzeiten sind so 

um die 2 wochen #c |uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na klasse...erst regen....dann sturm...und nu sturm und regen |uhoh:

zum :vis das!! |motz:

da hilft nur noch :#2:...und dat anständig!


----------



## nemles (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Den Tach im Möbelpark zugebracht |bigeyes

Geld da gelassen #t

Grundstück sturmfest gemacht 

Jetzt aber auffe Couch (die neue kommt in 6-8 Wochen) und Handball gugge.


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Den Tach im Möbelpark zugebracht |bigeyes
> 
> Geld da gelassen #t
> 
> ...




hm...die kohle,die du da ausgegeben hast...die möcht ich ma im angelladen 

verbraten :q

soa...und nu ersma n bierchen...auf dat herrliche kaggwedder  

prost


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr lieben...ich lümml mich auffe couch...

schönen abend noch #h

bis morgen...oder so


----------



## nemles (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu hab wir sauber verloren...#q

Naja, kann passieren.

Recht hast Du, für die Knete hätte ich locker ein Jahr in jedem Angelrevier der Welt problemlos Spass haben können:r:r Inclusive An- und Abreise:c:c:c


Aber was tut man(n) nicht alles für den Frieden:vik: in der Familie...


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nu hab wir sauber verloren...#q
> 
> Naja, kann passieren.
> 
> ...



*ach ja...wem sagst du das  :m

da is locker 2x im jahr 2 wochen norwegen drin...mit alln schicki micki :q


ups......da isses wieder...das *wort*...sorry tom 
*


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Simon,

Sind ja nur noch 194 Tage, dann gehts los. Ich bin da maximal entspannt.







 

 

und brauche selbstverständlich keine


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee...is klar,tom


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine Fresse, das ist ja immer noch so ein Sauwetter hier,
Sturm und Regen.:v

Wo soll das noch hinführen. Naja, werd ich heute mal Keller
aufklaren. Wann kommt man den sonst dazu.:m


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupps...dat werd ich heute auch machen.mal n kleinen bastel-und aufräumtag

einlegen.|rolleyes

*und voraussichtlich MITTWOCH ma kucken,ob ich nich abends ne platte oder n dorschfilet inne pfanne kloppen kann  *(na chris...lust?)


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen

bin gerade aus'm Koma erwacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 war gestern wohl ein bischen viel :#2: und nu ist ganz viel ## angesagt  :vik:



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> *und voraussichtlich MITTWOCH ma kucken,ob ich nich abends ne platte oder n dorschfilet inne pfanne kloppen kann  *(na chris...lust?)


 








 warum nicht wenn das Wetter den mitspielt, bin ich dabei #6

schönen Rest Sonntag 
Chris


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meinst Du, das Du bis dahin wieder aus die Augen gucken kannst?|uhoh::q


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Meinst Du, das Du bis dahin wieder aus die Augen gucken kannst?|uhoh::q


 
 mal sehen, aber normalerweise hab ich nach 2Tagen wieder alles im Griff :m


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lass mich mal rechnen.... Neujahr war der erste...


grummel...grummel...grübel...grübel...

Januar..1...2...3....4..usw....Jou, also wenn Du nicht nachspülst könnte es klappen:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Lass mich mal rechnen.... Neujahr war der erste...
> 
> 
> grummel...grummel...grübel...grübel...
> ...


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist reine Kalendermathematik.

Einfach nicht weiter drüber nachdenken.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist reine Kalendermathematik.
> 
> Einfach nicht weiter drüber nachdenken.


 
  das Erläutern wir dann beim nächsten Treffen  ich kann ja nun nicht schon wieder den Jägi aus der Kühlung holen, nur um das zu verstehen


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau. Vielleicht klappt es ja Mittwoch. Erfahre ich aber erst morgen.


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*tach ersma an alle...#h

so..raubtierfütterung...bis naher  
*


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da ist wohl jemand nicht satt geworden...|sagnix


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da ist wohl jemand nicht satt geworden...|sagnix




hm...wenns nach mir gehen würde...klares NEIN :q

geht aber nich nach mir......sohnemann is satt und schlummert.

braves baby  |pftroest:


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na warte....:m

Hauptsache Zwergie liegt in den süßesten. Nu kann Daddy ein wenig schörfen:m


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja .... nix Wildschweinbraten demnächst :c
haben zwar nen paar Sauen erwischt die Jungs - aber nix abgefallen für mich 
aber is ja noch net so richtig das Grillwetter ...


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tja .... nix Wildschweinbraten demnächst :c
> haben zwar nen paar Sauen erwischt die Jungs - aber nix abgefallen für mich
> aber is ja noch net so richtig das Grillwetter ...





moin jörg...
so ne |motz:...das is ja so richtich zum #q...könnte man :c...wenn man

wollte.#d aber #c...


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin heute seid langem Mal wieder bei meinem Dackel Händler
(oder heißt das Tackle Dealer #c) gewesen und was muß
ich schon von weitem lesen:

70% auf alles

Pleite gemacht.:r
Die Aktion läuft allerdings schon seid ner Woche (keiner hat mir Bescheid gesagt #q#q#q) und dementsprechend war der Rest, der noch über war. Keine Ruten und Rollen mehr etc.


Habe dann aber trotzdem geholfen, die Restbestände an Brandungvorfächern, Bleien, Haken und Vorfachzubehör wegzukaufen.:m


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bin heute seid langem Mal wieder bei meinem Dackel Händler
> (oder heißt das Tackle Dealer #c) gewesen und was muß
> ich schon von weitem lesen:
> 
> ...






*70% hätt ich auch gern...  *


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, war wie verspätete Weihnachten 



Leider habe ich nu gar keinen Angelhööker mehr in der Nähe.
Muß jetzt jedesmal in ne andere Stadt düsen.:c


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, war wie verspätete Weihnachten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*geesthacht hat doch n guten...|rolleyes

und soooooooooooooooooo weit wech is dat och nich  
*


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da hast Du auch wahr. Und Manni kann auch gute Tips geben.

Aber mein Krauter hatte das Angelzeug nur so als nebenbei und null Checkung.
Hat eigendlich mehr Sportzubehör und Reisen vertickt.Den konnte man immer so schön runterhandeln:q:q:q

Gerade bei guten (teuren) Sachen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fehrnseher iss kaputt #q#q#q#q#q#q
regen haben wir ,was kommt jetzt noch #q#q#q
man bin ich heute geheilt:v


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> fehrnseher iss kaputt #q#q#q#q#q#q
> regen haben wir ,was kommt jetzt noch #q#q#q
> man bin ich heute geheilt:v




Weiß gar nicht was Du hast, Dschungelcamp ist doch zu Ende.:q:q:q

Hallo Andy, na wie gehts?:m


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da hast Du auch wahr. Und Manni kann auch gute Tips geben.
> 
> Aber mein Krauter hatte das Angelzeug nur so als nebenbei und null Checkung.
> Hat eigendlich mehr Sportzubehör und Reisen vertickt.Den konnte man immer so schön runterhandeln:q:q:q
> ...




:q #6


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> fehrnseher iss kaputt #q#q#q#q#q#q
> regen haben wir ,was kommt jetzt noch #q#q#q
> man bin ich heute geheilt:v




*schaizze...*


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> fehrnseher iss kaputt #q#q#q#q#q#q
> regen haben wir ,was kommt jetzt noch #q#q#q
> man bin ich heute geheilt:v



Übrigens, direkt hinter mir steht seid Monaten ein Samsung Buntfarbfernseher mit 69er Diagonale und im Top-Zustand sinnlos Kognak ähh rum. :vik:

Denk drüber nach.


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Übrigens, direkt hinter mir steht seid Monaten ein Samsung Buntfarbfernseher mit 69er Diagonale und im Top-Zustand sinnlos *Kognak* ähh rum. :vik:
> 
> Denk drüber nach.




Cognac  |znaika:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend

so Sachen sind gepackt, Wattis geholt #6 nu kanns wieder losgehen :vik:

ich geh jetzt gleich erstmal pennen ich will morgen schon um 0630-0700 los um den Berufsverkehr zu umgehen

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> Cognac  |znaika:




Kommt davon, das ich ausser Bür nur Wiskü trinke:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> so




*moin chris  *


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Chris


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kommt davon, das ich ausser Bür nur Wiskü trinke:q:q:q




*bieä und wiski #6 :q*


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Altes Lastermaul und Oberleerer!!!


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Altes Lastermaul und Oberleerer!!!




oberleerer  |muahah:#6


----------



## nemles (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen |gaehn:

...ich will denn mal los, mal sehen ob die Platten sich heute eher überzeugen lassen als letztes mal  ich will heut' abend Pfannen-Platte mit KaToSa 

Bis später
Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HELAU an euch alle, 
Skihaserl Liz meldet sich auch aus dem Urlaub zurück |laola:

Mit ein paar Pic s für euch -->

http://img147.*ih.us/img147/9647/skiurlaub001gp3.th.jpg

Schatz, ich geh schon mal das Auto freischaufeln...  :q 
Leider hab ich kein Bild gemacht wie das Auto vorher aussah #q

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/1486/skiurlaub004pl9.th.jpghttp://img145.*ih.us/img145/4301/skiurlaub009sr0.th.jpg

Jonas im Schnee                 Meine drei starken Männer :k


http://img82.*ih.us/img82/5540/skiurlaub015zx0.th.jpg

Skifahrer Louis

http://img82.*ih.us/img82/351/skiurlaub016rr5.th.jpg

Skifahrer Jonas

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/1010/skiurlaub018gh0.th.jpg

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/9311/skiurlaub062yx5.th.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Liz!

Schöne Bilder!
Dirk als qualmender Skihase... ist doch auch was :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

feinste bildchen nur gut das der schnee schön weit weg iss |supergri

was habt ihr mit eurem t5 gemacht der iss ja ganz eingelaufen |supergri
hast vlt noch ein bild wo dirk sich gerade mitten kopf im schnee versteckt du weißt schon kopf im schnee ski in die höh |supergri

bis denne muß wieder ins boote forum tips aufsaugen #h

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend 

..war heute leider (mal wieder  ) kein so Fischreicher Tag , man hat Fisch gesehen, aber kein einziger Zupper bei mir  aber GroBro ist echt eine Vielversprechende Mole #6 

..naja dafür wurd ich auf dem Rückweg, 25km von Segeberg bis fast ganz nach Hause, von der Schnittlauch-Garde verfolgt und anstatt das der mich dann mal anhält, bleibt der mitten in der Pampa einfach stehen und dreht um #c  na denn....

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Übrigens, direkt hinter mir steht seid Monaten ein Samsung Buntfarbfernseher mit 69er Diagonale und im Top-Zustand sinnlos Kognak ähh rum. :vik:
> 
> Denk drüber nach.



nu hab ich es gesehen |supergri|supergri|supergri naja so iss das wenn mann zu beschäftigt ist |supergri
auf jeden fall danke fürs angebot #6 vlt findet sich ja einer ,bin jetzt drann mit nen lcd oder plasma mal schauen was wir uns aussuchen .iss ja alles ne qualli frage hab vorhin mit meinem schwager gephont um erstmal klarzukommen auf was man da so achten sollte . hat jemand einen lcd oder plasma den er aus eigender erfahrung empfehlen kann? |rolleyes

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> ..war heute leider (mal wieder  ) kein so Fischreicher Tag , man hat Fisch gesehen, aber kein einziger Zupper bei mir  aber GroBro ist echt eine Vielversprechende Mole #6
> 
> ...


das nenne ich tierliebe ,angelt ohne haken und schaut sie sich nur an wie sie rumschwimmen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri 
und nu was haste davon? mußt jetzt den kartoffelsalat ohne legger platte runterwürgen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri hättste blos nen haken angebastelt |supergri|supergri|supergri

greez
andy|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/4301/skiurlaub009sr0.th.jpg

|bigeyesUi, ui, ui!!!!|rolleyes


Das hier hat so bissel was von nem gestrandeten Wal...#c#t

Aber ansonsten haste da schöne Bildchen von einem tollen Urlaub reingestellt Lizchen!!!:m

Schmatz :-*


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Andy San!#h

Fernsehneukauf steht bei uns auch an in der nächsten Zeit.

Allerdings sollte man sich dafür wirklich Zeit nehmen und sich ein paar Geräte zeigen lassen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk lange nichts voneinander gehört.
bin nur mit dem boot in gange man die arbeit nimmt kein ende morgen geht der kahn wieder inne halle bin dann erstmal fertich mit dem grobschliff dann gehts ans eingemachte:g

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend Andy San!#h
> 
> Fernsehneukauf steht bei uns auch an in der nächsten Zeit.
> 
> Allerdings sollte man sich dafür wirklich Zeit nehmen und sich ein paar Geräte zeigen lassen...



da muß man sich aber auch zeit nehmen iss dat komplieziert geworden früher gingste in laden bitte glotze. wenn möglich 100herz! fertich. heute: kontrast ,verögerung, winkel und so weiter bekommste echt ne macke:v
können die nich einfach fehrnseher bauen wo gut bild iss #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na tom ruten wieder alle ordendlich gereinigt und verstaut |supergri


----------



## nemles (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, und .........Schneider....|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja zumindest haste die fische nich rumschwimmen sehen .oder ?


----------



## nemles (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö, hab zwar auf Mefo versucht, aber zu viele Abreisser..:r
Dann bin ich Trottel auch noch auf meine Spinnpeitsche gelatscht#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> nö, hab zwar auf Mefo versucht, aber zu viele Abreisser..:r
> Dann bin ich Trottel auch noch auf meine Spinnpeitsche gelatscht#q



is hoffendlich heile geblieben. wo wart ihr eigendlich?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na liz haste den alten ins bett geschickt oder wo iss der so schnell geblieben |supergri


----------



## nemles (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir waren Großenbrode.


Ring Nr.: 3 muß erneuert werden.


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend zusammen #h

@ Andy
Schnee, schön weit weg, ne ne ne... Andy jetzt wo wir wissen, dass du damals beim Skifahren gar nicht so schlecht gewesen bist... Kommt ihr zwei nächstes Jahr einfach mit #6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen #h
> 
> @ Andy
> Schnee, schön weit weg, ne ne ne... Andy jetzt wo wir wissen, dass du damals beim Skifahren gar nicht so schlecht gewesen bist... Kommt ihr zwei nächstes Jahr einfach mit #6#6#6



jupp gehts nach grönland da sind wir dann dabei


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wir waren Großenbrode.
> 
> 
> Ring Nr.: 3 muß erneuert werden.



da war doch chris auch oder wat?


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp, ab inne Kiste...aber freiwillig|supergri  Fix u fertich...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lese hier immer wieder von mitgliedern die seid z.b 2006 dabei sind und noch nich einmal gepostet haben #c wie haben die sich angemeldet wenn die doch gar nicht schreiben können|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Jupp, ab inne Kiste...aber freiwillig|supergri  Fix u fertich...



von wat dat denn |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Lisa, wenn ich auf Dein Avatar gugge

Ich könnte schon wieder midde Truppe...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> @Lisa, wenn ich auf Dein Avatar gugge
> 
> Ich könnte schon wieder midde Truppe...:m



ich auch |supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, ich als Anfängerin kann auch noch nicht so viele Tips geben... Und beschränke mich im Moment auch noch eher auf das reinstellen von ,mehr oder weniger, fischreichen Bildern...  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hey, ich als Anfängerin kann auch noch nicht so viele Tips geben... Und beschränke mich im Moment auch noch eher auf das reinstellen von ,mehr oder weniger, fischreichen Bildern...  :g



|muahah:|good:


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wem sagt ihr das!!! Ab in den NORDEN!!!  :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Wem sagt ihr das!!! Ab in den NORDEN!!!  :m



bin schon fast da |supergri


----------



## nemles (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#c weiß von nixxx


----------



## nemles (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na da komm ich rum, lass ich mir nicht entgehen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meine sind wech |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich mach mich vom acker muß morgen früh los bevor der regen kommt will ich mit schleeeefen fertich sein.
greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Nacht Andy, erfolgreiches Schaffen morgen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da war doch chris auch oder wat?


 






 wir waren, ja auch zusammen los :q



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Wem sagt ihr das!!! Ab in den NORDEN!!!  :m


 
#6 #6 #6


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle !
wer gibt nen Kaffee aus ? #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kaffee is alle, heute gibts Milch pur :vik: 

Moin Moin


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jepp .... schöne Dosenmilch mit_ohne_Kaffee |uhoh:
na dann hau mal rein ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Kannst vorbei kommen, Kaffee ist genug da


----------



## lügenbaron (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe eben auch nochmal Frischen Kaffee aufgesetzt:q#h


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn du das das nächste mal sagst wohn ich ja schon fast in der Nachbarschaft #6
dann mal schaun wie die 2 4-Beiner sich verstehen ...
so ne kleine Gassirunde mit'n Rad zum Kaffeetrinken passt dann schon glaub ich


----------



## lügenbaron (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn du das das nächste mal sagst wohn ich ja schon fast in der Nachbarschaft #6
> dann mal schaun wie die 2 4-Beiner sich verstehen ...
> so ne kleine Gassirunde mit'n Rad zum Kaffeetrinken passt dann schon glaub ich


 
Da kann man sich sonst auch mal in der mitte Treffen das wäre so unten am Schloß#h


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin zusammen  #h

so...nochma kurz bei chris und tom ganz lieb bedankt für den lustigen tach gestern #6
(auch wenns nich so geklappt hat,wie es sollte)

dringend wiederholungsbedürftig...nur mit wesendlich mehr fisch


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erzählt ! wo wart ihr los ??? Brandung ?


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> erzählt ! wo wart ihr los ??? Brandung ?





moin jörg...#h

jo...großenbrode mole...war nich doll.#d

chris und tom leider nix...und ich hatte ne 36er klische und zum schluss 

n 43er dorsch...und das über den ganzen tach verteilt :c


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr solltet abends mal lieber die Mefo-Spinnrute nehmen ....
dann kanns auch Dorsche geben ...


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ihr solltet abends mal lieber die Mefo-Spinnrute nehmen ....
> dann kanns auch Dorsche geben ...





joa...is ne gute idee.#6

aber dann hätten wir den angeltag n bischen anders planen müssen...

hm...nächstes mal...das angeljahr fängt ja erst an 

und großenbrode lohnt auf mefos...abwechslungsreicher grund tiefen von 

0,5-ca 7m...könnte klappen |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weißenhaus is bestimmt auch gut ... da hast schnell tiefes Wasser ... |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Weißenhaus is bestimmt auch gut ... da hast schnell tiefes Wasser ... |kopfkrat




ja,is richtig.

aber da brauchste zum brandungsangeln nördliche winde...ansonsten is da 

auch tote hose #c

und fehmarn...hm..ok...hätte man auch machen können.nunja...

hinterher is man immer (ein bißchen) schlauer


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers


bin gerade zurück vom Einkauf  noch mehr zeugs zum versenken :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> 
> 
> bin gerade zurück vom Einkauf  noch mehr zeugs zum versenken :vik:





#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guckst Du, was ich feines gekauft hab.. 
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/6585/kder2007is4.jpg
...also gekauft hab ich nur das was links liegt und...

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/198/kder2006fw0.jpg
das hier, sowas meintest Du vorhin am Telefon,ne?


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> guckst Du, was ich feines gekauft hab..
> http://img262.*ih.us/img262/6585/kder2007is4.jpg




feines zeuch...dat zeuch  

aber.....wo sind die coil crimps?? #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

links oben von ProTack...


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo...genau so ne montage hatte ich gemeint #6


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> links oben von ProTack...





ah....da....ok


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sodela...styroporkiste und trockeneis für die makrelentour is auch 

gebongt...kann losgehn


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achja, an Trockeneis hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht.|kopfkrat

Gut daß es Leute gibt, die mitdenken|supergri:m


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier mal ein paar stilleben (oder wie das heißt) von Großenbrode zum Träumen für unsere bedauernswerten Binnenländer.|rolleyes

P.s. selbst der Einsatz modernster Technik und Luftraumüberwachung hat uns keine Fangverbesserung gebracht.

Nanü, wo sind den jetzt die Bilderchen? Neuer Versuch.


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, zu groß.Erst mal kleiner machen...#q


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu aber.


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

styrokisten und trockeneis kosten kleines geld...is nix wildes...

aber ungemein praktisch...so von wegen der frische und haltbarkeit der 

makrelen


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Simon,

Styrokisten hab ich, komme aber wegen dem Trockeneis noch mal auf Dich zu.:m


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Simon,
> 
> Styrokisten hab ich, komme aber wegen dem Trockeneis noch mal auf Dich zu.:m




klar...kein prob...kg kostet 2,30€ incl.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten hier schonwieder los |bigeyes angeln ,angeln ,angeln und ich |gr: schleifen, schleifen, schleifen:v  naja das grobe iss durch kahn steht wieder inner halle und morgen gehts los mit dem feinschliff :vik:

tom was iss mit dem untergrund schon was eingefallen ????

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Übrigens, gestern....


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach ma tom....hast du zufällig noch eine styrokiste mit deckel über? |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leihweise ja. Ist für Norwegen geplant.


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andi  #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> sach ma tom....hast du zufällig noch eine styrokiste mit deckel über? |kopfkrat




kannste haben hab nen restaurantbesitzer der mir die dinger überlässt wenn ich sie brauche in garage liegen zufällig 2 stück mit deinem namen drauf


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> watten hier schonwieder los |bigeyes angeln ,angeln ,angeln und ich |gr: schleifen, schleifen, schleifen:v  naja das grobe iss durch kahn steht wieder inner halle und morgen gehts los mit dem feinschliff :vik:
> 
> tom was iss mit dem untergrund schon was eingefallen ????
> 
> ...



*@ TOM haste dashier überlesen *


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin andi  #h



achso tach gesagt:q


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hatte ichTatsache überlesen...|bigeyes

Muß morgen nochmal mit unseren Farbenverwendungstechnikern, genannt Lackierer, Rücksprache halten. Einer von denen ist selber Bootspezie.


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Leihweise ja. Ist für Norwegen geplant.




leihweise is völlig in ordnung #6


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann gebongt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kannste haben hab nen restaurantbesitzer der mir die dinger überlässt wenn ich sie brauche in garage liegen zufällig 2 stück mit deinem namen drauf




@ simon  na dann nich wenn du lieber leihst als selber welche zu besitzen :q
alles lesen !!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hatte ichTatsache überlesen...|bigeyes
> 
> Muß morgen nochmal mit unseren Farbenverwendungstechnikern, genannt Lackierer, Rücksprache halten. Einer von denen ist selber Bootspezie.


alles klar vergiss es aber nich muß langsam bestellen


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kannste haben hab nen restaurantbesitzer der mir die dinger überlässt wenn ich sie brauche in garage liegen zufällig 2 stück mit deinem namen drauf




klasse...danke andy #6


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ simon  na dann nich wenn du lieber leihst als selber welche zu besitzen :q
> alles lesen !!!!!



Jenau, alles lesen|supergri|supergri|supergri









duck und wechrenn


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jenau, alles lesen|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...





renn schneller....renn noch weiter  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan
es fehlt immernoch das bild wo du im schnee eintauchst :q

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirksan
> es fehlt immernoch das bild wo du im schnee eintauchst :q
> 
> greez
> andy




So ein Bild gibbet von mir gar nicht!#d:vik::vik::vik:

In den Schnee fallen tut der Vadder nicht mehr...
Zumindest nicht mit Ski!


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk taucht nicht in den Schnee.... Der Schnee wächst an ihm hoch  :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk   #h


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schicke smileys


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!:q

Heut hab ich mal nen Tach Pause vom Holzboden legen...
Frauchen is auf Schmuckabend!

Hoffentlich geht das gut...|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Männers!:q
> 
> Heut hab ich mal nen Tach Pause vom Holzboden legen...
> Frauchen is auf Schmuckabend!
> ...



Auf Schmuckabend!
Die goldige darf das doch bestimmt gerne (oder)|supergri






Scheixxe.... kann teuer werden.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auf Schmuckabend!
> Die goldige darf das doch bestimmt gerne (oder)|supergri
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaahhh! Hoffentlich nicht zu sehr!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik: tupperabend für goldschnickschnack :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk pn noch garnich gelesen ?????????


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber junger Mann!!!|rolleyes

Hab mich und Lizchen doch eben angemeldet...:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jaaahhh! Hoffentlich nicht zu sehr!!!!|rolleyes



Dann wirds knapp mit dem neuen Fernsehkasten|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber junger Mann!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Hab mich und Lizchen doch eben angemeldet...:q:q:q



sorry wegen der dummen frage #q dat wird lustich :vik:


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sorry wegen der dummen frage #q dat wird lustich :vik:




Darauf kannst Du mehr als nur einen lassen #6#6#6


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr lieben....der dicke hüpft ma ganz grazil ins bettchen 

wünsch euch noch n schönen abend #h

bis morgen...

|gutenach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> so ihr lieben....der dicke hüpft ma ganz grazil ins bettchen
> 
> wünsch euch noch n schönen abend #h
> 
> ...


tschüß gesagt #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann wirds knapp mit dem neuen Fernsehkasten|bigeyes




Ich hab heut schonmal bissele gegoogelt!

Bei guenstiger.de ist mir da ein LCD von Toshiba in's Auge gefallen...
Der hat echt gute Kritiken bekommen!

Und soll so um die 1200 € kosten!

Was meint ihr?

Ein Röhren TV mit 82er Bild kostet nur noch knapp 400 Hühner!

Lohnt es sich 800 Taler mehr auszugeben???


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk, wie empfängst Du? Sat/Kabel    analog/digital?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk was sagste abreise montag am tage???? gehen wir noch uns schick verzaubern in ner alden seemansschänke :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dirk, wie empfängst Du? Sat/Kabel    analog/digital?




Sat digital!


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann nehm den LCD.


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenns nicht allzusehr brennt, kriegt Du evtl sogar noch einen im Angebot mit den selben Leistungsmerkmalen für ca. 250 Euronen günstiger.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dirk was sagste abreise montag am tage???? gehen wir noch uns schick verzaubern in ner alden seemansschänke :q:q:q




Ui!!! Das wär natürlich ein schigger Plan!

Bin eh am überlegen, ob wir die Woche da oben auf nen Campingplatz fahren...

Laß mir mal noch ein zwei Monate Zeit.
Da spukt schon ein halbausgereifter Plan in meinem Schädel rum!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenns nicht allzusehr brennt, kriegt Du evtl sogar noch einen im Angebot mit den selben Leistungsmerkmalen für ca. 250 Euronen günstiger.




Ich hab ja auch eben Scheixxe gequaakt!

Guck mal: Toshiba 42C3030D für 1036,59€, das günstigste Angebot!

Andy, was meinst? Wenn wir direkt zwei nehmen, bekommen wir die vielleicht für nen 1000der...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab heut schonmal bissele gegoogelt!
> 
> Bei guenstiger.de ist mir da ein LCD von Toshiba in's Auge gefallen...
> Der hat echt gute Kritiken bekommen!
> ...



hatte ich auch überlegt .hab mich nun für einen universum für 650 europas entschieden 8000:1 und 8 ms stiftung warentest mit gut eingestuft das iss schon i.o würd ich mal sagen da wir ja wenig fehrn sehen reicht das locker und von der qualli iss das schon obere mittelklasse. hd raedy, 300mhz hyperband ,sleeptime , bild in bild, bild in text, 100watt usw


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui!!! Das wär natürlich ein schigger Plan!
> 
> Bin eh am überlegen, ob wir die Woche da oben auf nen Campingplatz fahren...
> 
> ...



wie jetzt???? heb dir den urlaub lieber für oktober auf .da gehts nach danske für 2 wochen und wir haben noch platz  da wir nur 3 leutz sind im 7 mann haus.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt???? heb dir den urlaub lieber für oktober auf .da gehts nach danske für 2 wochen und wir haben noch platz  da wir nur 3 leutz sind im 7 mann haus.




Aber die Kinder wollen doch lieber wenn's noch schön warm ist an's Meer...
Die würden wir dann nämlich mitnehmen + meine Eltern als Babysitter!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber die Kinder wollen doch lieber wenn's noch schön warm ist an's Meer...
> Die würden wir dann nämlich mitnehmen + meine Eltern! als Babysitter!



mach doch :q habe ja zum glück noch nen t5 vor ort zum schlafen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mach doch :q habe ja zum glück noch nen t5 vor ort zum schlafen :q




Hä??? Willste dir jetzt auch einen holen???#6#6#6


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hatte ich auch überlegt .hab mich nun für einen universum für 650 europas entschieden 8000:1 und 8 ms stiftung warentest mit gut eingestuft das iss schon i.o würd ich mal sagen da wir ja wenig fehrn sehen reicht das locker und von der qualli iss das schon obere mittelklasse. hd raedy, 300mhz hyperband ,sleeptime , bild in bild, bild in text, 100watt usw



Wow, und das alles nur, um Auweia auf DMAX zu guggen#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ausserdem müßt ihrja nich 2 wochen mitkommen eine woche geht doch auch zur not zum angeln:q boot kommt mit und wenn das nich reicht mieten wir uns eben ne yacht :vik: kontakte hab ich in nyborg genug


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wow, und das alles nur, um Auweia auf DMAX zu guggen#h



du arsc*loch :q:q:q:q nich auwa sagen der abend war soooooo schön :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hä??? Willste dir jetzt auch einen holen???#6#6#6



ich meine deinen oder haste den gegen skoda getauscht :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber die Kinder wollen doch lieber wenn's noch schön warm ist an's Meer...
> Die würden wir dann nämlich mitnehmen + meine Eltern als Babysitter!





Aber ich weiß auch noch nicht sooo ganz, weil eigentlich soll's ja für 2 Wochen nach Kroatien geh'n!
Und dann noch zwei drei verlängerte Wochenenden und schon is mein Urlaub wieder alle...#q


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na gut, dann machen wir ihn wieder schön:

Da haddu mich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na gut, dann machen wir ihn wieder schön:
> 
> Da haddu mich





hiiiiiiillllllffffffeeeeee kann mal einer das bild löschen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich meine deinen oder haste den gegen skoda getauscht :q



Niemals!!!!#d#d#d

Den Skoda von meinen Ellies hab ich doch nur genommen, weil mir der Bus zu schade war, um den in Südtirol auf den Parkplatz am Skilift abzustellen...
Ruck zuck hat da irgendeine Schnarchratte seine Ski gegengehauen oder mit seinen Stöcken nen Kratzer reingearbeitet!

Nee Nee!!! |uhoh: Nicht mit meinem Bus!!!


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mecker nicht, höhr auf zu jammern und stirb wie ein Mann:q

Sonst nehm ich das als mein neues Avatar-Bildchen|evil:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß auch noch nicht sooo ganz, weil eigentlich soll's ja für 2 Wochen nach Kroatien geh'n!
> Und dann noch zwei drei verlängerte Wochenenden und schon is mein Urlaub wieder alle...#q



mach dir gedanken und sach bescheeeeid:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Niemals!!!!#d#d#d
> 
> Den Skoda von meinen Ellies hab ich doch nur genommen, weil mir der Bus zu schade war, um den in Südtirol auf den Parkplatz am Skilift abzustellen...
> Ruck zuck hat da irgendeine Schnarchratte seine Ski gegengehauen oder mit seinen Stöcken nen Kratzer reingearbeitet!
> ...



|muahah: ich dachte schon son schönen bergskoda


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na gut, dann machen wir ihn wieder schön:
> 
> Da haddu mich




Mann, Tom!!!|rolleyes

Jetzt hab ich grad beim anguggen von deinem Bild nen guten Schluck Single Malt auf die Tastatur gespuckt...

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Hat der Chris dir etwa ne Zigarette gedreht, oder was ist das in deinem Blick???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mecker nicht, höhr auf zu jammern und stirb wie ein Mann:q
> 
> Sonst nehm ich das als mein neues Avatar-Bildchen|evil:



büdde nichhhhh , bin ja schon ganz ruhiggggg |director::q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kommt fast hin. War Ars.. windig und ich hatte etwas  Rachwood inne Birne.#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mach dir gedanken und sach bescheeeeid:q




Mach ich, Hase!!!

Dänemark wär natürlich echt goil. Du weißt, wie gern wir mitkommen würden!|supergri

Ich werd morgen mal in der Firma fragen, wieviel Tage Urlaub ich noch hab...
Dann mach ich mal Urlaubsplanung! Ist morgen eh nicht sooo viel zu tun, hoffe ich!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kommt fast hin. War Ars.. windig und ich hatte etwas  Rachwood inne Birne.#h



|schild-g


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: ich dachte schon son schönen bergskoda




Ja, vom Verbrauch her und der Motorleistung ist der Skoda schon in Ordnung!
Aber vom Platz her und vom Wohlfühlen ist der Große natürlich nicht zu schlagen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mach ich, Hase!!!
> 
> Dänemark wär natürlich echt goil. Du weißt, wie gern wir mitkommen würden!|supergri
> 
> ...


überleg nich so lange. schlag zu:q:q:q eine woche oder zwei mitten andy .gibbt da was zu überlegen #c


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dat goilste war, ich brauchte nicht fahren... Hat Simon erledigt :q  Danke nochmal #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tom! Was ist Rachwood???

Hört sich brutal an...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, vom Verbrauch her und der Motorleistung ist der Skoda schon in Ordnung!
> Aber vom Platz her und vom Wohlfühlen ist der Große natürlich nicht zu schlagen...:q



ich mag den skoda nich der iss mir einfach zu schmal #d von weiten denke ich immer was kommt da nen smart? |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> überleg nich so lange. schlag zu:q:q:q eine woche oder zwei mitten andy .gibbt da was zu überlegen #c



Eigentlich wär's drinne...|rolleyes
Hast ja Recht! Morgen Abend isses klarer!


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bist aber auch kleinlich:r

Ranch  WOOD, Möchtergern Whiskey von Penny. Knallt und macht zu.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dat goilste war, ich brauchte nicht fahren... Hat Simon erledigt :q  Danke nochmal #6



simon iss ja auch neuzugang :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bist aber auch kleinlich:r
> 
> Ranch  WOOD, Möchtergern Whiskey von Penny. Knallt und macht zu.#h



und wieder name im beton :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur das mit dem Essen kochen müssen wir noch etwas üben...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nur das mit dem Essen kochen müssen wir noch etwas üben...|rolleyes



wer ???????


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich mag den skoda nich der iss mir einfach zu schmal #d von weiten denke ich immer was kommt da nen smart? |supergri



Na ja, so isses ja nu auch wieder nicht!

Mein roter Pavian ist fast so breit, wie der alte Passat!

Aber der neue von meinen Eltern ist nochmal bissele schmaler.
Doch keinstens mit nem Elefantenrollschuh gleich zu stellen!!!

Bin grad schon empört!!!:r|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, so isses ja nu auch wieder nicht!
> 
> Mein roter Pavian ist fast so breit, wie der alte Passat!
> 
> ...



nu bin numal vw fahrer da iss alle schmaler wat man sieht  nich traurig sein |supergri


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer ???????



Ausser Dirk? alle!

Ich erwrte beim nächsten Angeltreff einen Krustenbraten.:l

Falls dieses nicht ermöglicht werden kann, bitte im Vorfeld PN zwecks Alternativsuche#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so muß mal schnell abendbrot machen frau kommt gleich von der arbeit sonst gibbet |krach: :q naja nur ein bissel


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bist aber auch kleinlich:r
> 
> Ranch  WOOD, Möchtergern Whiskey von Penny. Knallt und macht zu.#h




Uarrrgh!!!! Da gibbet doch besseres... Ne Flasche 10jährigen Glenmorangie kostet doch auch nicht die Welt! Wenigstens dicht mit Stil...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ausser Dirk? alle!
> 
> Ich erwrte beim nächsten Angeltreff einen Krustenbraten.:l
> 
> Falls dieses nicht ermöglicht werden kann, bitte im Vorfeld PN zwecks Alternativsuche#h




Klar!!!#h

Der wird zum MFT Standartessen...|supergri


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uarrrgh!!!! Da gibbet doch besseres... Ne Flasche 10jährigen Glenmorangie kostet doch auch nicht die Welt! Wenigstens dicht mit Stil...:m




Ja, nö, schon klar.
Aber um in den Kaffe (ohne Milch) gehauen zu werden, so als Aufwärmer zwischendurch hat das schon gereicht.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu bin numal vw fahrer da iss alle schmaler wat man sieht  nich traurig sein |supergri



Bin nicht traurig!!! Fahre ja VW! :vik:


Allerdings fahr ich auch Skoda...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, nö, schon klar.
> Aber um in den Kaffe (ohne Milch) gehauen zu werden, so als Aufwärmer zwischendurch hat das schon gereicht.:q



Na gut! Als Beimischwarmmachsprit für schwarzen Kaffee ist die Plörre zugelassen...
Da wär ja ein Single Malt auch schon wieder zu schade für!:q


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haste übrigens mal auf das Bild von Chris geguggt? Der hat doch tatsächlich ein Paket Milch mitgebracht...  für den Kaffee...


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so muß mal schnell abendbrot machen frau kommt gleich von der arbeit sonst gibbet |krach: :q naja nur ein bissel




Männers, ich bin müde!|gaehn:

Frau hat sich scheinbar festgesabbelt und plündert die Kasse. Ich bin schreibfaul und werd den neuen Schirmer Katalog noch bissel durchstudieren...

Bis morgen#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haste übrigens mal auf das Bild von Chris geguggt? Der hat doch tatsächlich ein Paket Milch mitgebracht...  für den Kaffee...



Hmmmm, ich trinke mal so und mal so Kaffee!#c

Weiß gar net was ihr habt????|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:v

Kaffe weissmachen lassen....

So, ich geh auch ins Bettchen. Bis morgen#h


----------



## HD4ever (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mohoin an alle .... #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörg
der rest iss wohl noch am pennen wa |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen

erstmal legger ausgepennt jau #6

ich könnt locker nochmal ein paar Stunden |schlaf: aber ich wollt heute knüpfen


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haste übrigens mal auf das Bild von Chris geguggt? Der hat doch tatsächlich ein Paket Milch mitgebracht... *für den Kaffee*...


 
..sicher :m ne ne an meine Milch kommt nur Wasser und Kakao |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hat der Chris dir etwa ne Zigarette gedreht, oder was ist das in deinem Blick???


 
...guckst Du mal was im rechten Mundwinkel rum oxidiert  das 
sieht mir aber garnicht mal nach Kippe aus |bigeyes



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu bin numal vw fahrer da iss alle schmaler wat man sieht


 
...ich war deswegen schonmal zum Artzt, seine erste Frage: "Fahren sie VW?" :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leude...|gaehn:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Simon
so heute gehts endlich ans geknüpfe, gestern hab ich nichts geschafft


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Simon
> so heute gehts endlich ans geknüpfe, gestern hab ich nichts geschafft





moin chris 

prima...viel spass dabei  #6 

wenn wat unklar is...ruf an  :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> wenn wat unklar is...ruf an :m


 
...da sag ich nicht nein #6 vielleicht nerv ich nachher auch noch ein bischen bei Andy rum, der hat mir schonmal, mit ein paar schönen selbstgeknüpften Naturköder-Vorfächer für'n Kutter ausgeholfen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...hab gerade gesehen das jetzt alle bis auf Fynn (Dich kriegen wir auch noch  ) bei Wullis Makrelen-Tour angemeldet sind. Ein MFT-Treffen beim Makrelen-Treffen :vik: sehr geil #6 schade nur das das noch so lang hin ist :c


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...da sag ich nicht nein #6 vielleicht nerv ich nachher auch noch ein bischen bei Andy rum, der hat mir schonmal, mit ein paar schönen selbstgeknüpften Naturköder-Vorfächer für'n Kutter ausgeholfen #6






#6


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hab gerade gesehen das jetzt alle bis auf Fynn (Dich kriegen wir auch noch  ) bei Wullis Makrelen-Tour angemeldet sind. Ein MFT-Treffen beim Makrelen-Treffen :vik: sehr geil #6 schade nur das das noch so lang hin ist :c




is jörg auch gemeldet? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> is jörg auch gemeldet? |kopfkrat


 
noch nicht   

...ich bearbeite Fynn, dafür machst Du Jörg klar  #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk 

...Schneechaos überlebt?  dann kann die Ostsee Saison ja wieder starten #6


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> noch nicht
> 
> ...ich bearbeite Fynn, dafür machst Du Jörg klar  #6




jupps....dat geht los  #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> jupps....dat geht los #6


 
..denn ma ran, ich binde jetzt mal ein bischen #h


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ENTWEDER ALLE...oder niemand   

|director:jörg??


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin #h
Hab hier noch ein bissl was für euch :vik:

http://img221.*ih.us/img221/5418/skiurlaub026mg1.th.jpg

Nein, ich hatte keine Angst, sieht nur so aus |supergri


http://img88.*ih.us/img88/8311/skiurlaub132ks2.th.jpg

Schatzebobbes im Lift |rolleyes


http://img218.*ih.us/img218/6113/skiurlaub134mf3.th.jpg

Der Jagertee war schuld!

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/4092/skiurlaub168ny3.th.jpg

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/386/skiurlaub169hi3.th.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz
alles gut?


@Simon
ich hab da auch noch ein bild.... :vik: ...erstes Selbstgebundenes Brandungsvorfach..
http://img208.*ih.us/img208/1796/kder2008mx9.jpg

http://img113.*ih.us/img113/6610/kder2009yg4.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,
jupp alles fit bei mir...
Bei dir da oben im Norden auch? Oder bist schon am verzweifeln
mit der Knoterei? |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin #h
> Hab hier noch ein bissl was für euch :vik:
> 
> http://img221.*ih.us/img221/5418/skiurlaub026mg1.th.jpg
> ...


 
...aber nette Schnee Pics, sowas haben wir hier oben garnicht :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> jupp alles fit bei mir...
> Bei dir da oben im Norden auch? Oder bist schon am verzweifeln
> mit der Knoterei? |supergri


 
jau bei mir ist alles bestens #6

...noch läufts ganz gut  aber ich muß gleich los Perlen Nachschub ranholen


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz...#h


schigge fotos 

hassu gut gemacht,chris #6  wobei...

der coil crimp wäre mir n bischen zu lang und die montage n bischen zu kurz


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hassu gut gemacht,chris #6  wobei...
> 
> der coil crimp wäre mir n bischen zu lang und die montage n bischen zu kurz


 
..bin ja noch in der Testphase  wie lang würdest Du den coilcrimp denn machen, halb so lang? 

...außerdem ist das doch nur der untere Teil, wo alles zusammen geschoben ist


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bin ja noch in der Testphase  wie lang würdest Du den coilcrimp denn machen, halb so lang?
> 
> ...außerdem ist das doch nur der untere Teil, wo alles zusammen geschoben ist




n zentimeter...höchstens anderthalb...dat langt 

montagenlänge mindestens ein armspannweite...das ist ideal #6


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...aber nette Schnee Pics, sowas haben wir hier oben garnicht :c




Ich sag ja, nächsten Winterurlaub heißt es, *MFT on the Rocks!!!
|laola:
*


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, nächsten Winterurlaub heißt es, *MFT on the Rocks!!!
> |laola:
> *





hm...is da irgendwo n bergsee mit n paar lecker saiblingen drin? |kopfkrat

wenn ja...rocks ich mit


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, nächsten Winterurlaub heißt es, *MFT on the Rocks!!!*
> *|laola:*


 
na wenn mit *on the Rocks* some Gletscher der in einen Fjord reingeht gemeint ist bin ich dabei #6


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na wenn mit *on the Rocks* some Gletscher der in einen Fjord reingeht gemeint ist bin ich dabei #6



:vik: jökelfjord  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier nochmal der Fortschritt bis jetzt...

http://img240.*ih.us/img240/3705/kder2010ek4.jpg

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/2096/kder2011az6.jpg

...mein Lieferant hatte just-in-time Lieferung garantiert und nu sitz ich hier und die Einhänger sind aus, die Perlen werden auch immer weniger... ich muß gleich mal kurz los Nachschub besorgen


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, Bergseen gibbet da auch #6

Und ein schönes Bächlein

http://img221.*ih.us/img221/9419/skiurlaub364vw9.th.jpg


http://img218.*ih.us/img218/3576/skiurlaub365ic6.th.jpg


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ja, Bergseen gibbet da auch #6
> 
> Und ein schönes Bächlein
> 
> ...




 sieht doch lecker aus...ne forelle übern lagerfeuer gegrillt...ne 

buddl glühwein in kopp...das is angelromantik |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ja, Bergseen gibbet da auch #6
> 
> Und ein schönes Bächlein
> 
> ...


 









 ob da *eine* Buddel Glühwein reicht?


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris...setz ma die crimps n bischen weiter hoch...

die sind n bischen tief.vom knoten zum crimp hab ich 6-8 cm abstand bei 

meinen montagen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> chris...setz ma die crimps n bischen weiter hoch...
> 
> die sind n bischen tief.vom knoten zum crimp hab ich 6-8 cm abstand bei
> 
> meinen montagen.


 

welcher Knoten?


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ob da *eine* Buddel Glühwein reicht?





für *mich *schon


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ob da *eine* Buddel Glühwein reicht?




Chris, du alte Frostbeule... Bekommst ein paar lecker Jagertee extra spendiert!  :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Chris, du alte Frostbeule... Bekommst ein paar lecker Jagertee extra spendiert! :m


 
super...danke #6 kann man den auch über die Füße gießen #c


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> super...danke #6 kann man den auch über die Füße gießen #c




nach 3 anständigen jagertee is dir so warm...

da fängt im umkreis von 4 metern zu dir alles an zu blühn


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hattest Du mein Post übersehen...welchen Knoten meinst über dem der coilcrimp 6-8cm hängt???


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> nach 3 anständigen jagertee is dir so warm...
> 
> da fängt im umkreis von 4 metern zu dir alles an zu blühn




Allerdings


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> nach 3 anständigen jagertee is dir so warm...
> 
> da fängt im umkreis von 4 metern zu dir alles an zu blühn


 


MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Allerdings


 
Das liegt dann aber nicht am Jager, sondern an meinem grünen Daumen :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das liegt dann aber nicht am Jager, sondern an meinem grünen Daumen :vik:














|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hattest Du mein Post übersehen...welchen Knoten meinst über dem der coilcrimp 6-8cm hängt???




na der knoten,der überm einhänger fürs blei liegt  |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> na der knoten,der überm einhänger fürs blei liegt |rolleyes


 
Scherzkeks nu weiß ich das auch schon, da war eben so ein komischer Typ am Telefon, dessen Baby im Hintergrund nach Essen geschrien hat, der hat mir das gesagt #6
Ist die Raubtierfütterung nu vorbei?


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Scherzkeks nu weiß ich das auch schon, da war eben so ein komischer Typ am Telefon, dessen Baby im Hintergrund nach Essen geschrien hat, der hat mir das gesagt #6
> Ist die Raubtierfütterung nu vorbei?




jo...knutschekind is satt und pennt (ganz der papa) :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> jo...knutschekind is satt und pennt (ganz der papa) :q


 
Ich hab die Bastelarbeiten eingestellt und werde mich morgen, wenn ich Perlen Nachschub besorgt habe um die Nachläufer kümmern :vik: und nächste Woche werd ich mal einen kleinen Testansitz an der Elbe machen, mal sehen wie sich das Selbgeknüpfte Zeugs so macht #6


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bastelarbeiten eingestellt und werde mich morgen, wenn ich Perlen Nachschub besorgt habe um die Nachläufer kümmern :vik: und nächste Woche werd ich mal einen kleinen Testansitz an der Elbe machen, mal sehen wie sich das Selbgeknüpfte Zeugs so macht #6




hm...nächste woche? |kopfkrat   ma kuggn


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...nächste woche? |kopfkrat ma kuggn


 
wat heißt hier "mal kuggn" ich wollte ein "ja,gerne" hören :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui! Was geht denn hier schon wieder ab???
Drei Seiten geschrieben... Da ist ja meine Pause rum, wenn ich das alles lesen will!:q

@ Chris,

auf dem Liftbild das ist Schnee, der beim Fahren in mein Gesicht geweht wurde! An dem Tag war megaheftiger Schneefall...
Wennste dann im Weltcuptempo die Piste runterbügelst, siehste so aus.
Ich fall nicht mehr!!!:vik:


So, mal nen Happen essen und eine Fluppe inhalieren!

Bis heut Abend


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Chris,
> 
> auf dem Liftbild das ist Schnee, der beim Fahren in mein Gesicht geweht wurde! An dem Tag war megaheftiger Schneefall...
> Wennste dann im Weltcuptempo die Piste runterbügelst, siehste so aus.
> Ich fall nicht mehr!!!:vik:


 
sry, aber ich hab doch keine Ahnung von Skifahren bzw. Schnee der länger als ne Stunde liegen bleibt. Ich kann mich ganz Dunkel an früher errinern, da gab es hier auch noch Schnee, aber das ham die hier wohl abgeschafft.


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wat heißt hier "mal kuggn" ich wollte ein "ja,gerne" hören :q




ja...gerne ma kuggn :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ja...gerne ma kuggn :q


 
..naja mal sehen wie sich das Wetter macht, hab keinen Bock bei Nieselregen oder schlimmer, dauernd aus'm Auto zu hüpfen und zu Drillen  :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..naja mal sehen wie sich das Wetter macht, hab keinen Bock bei Nieselregen oder schlimmer, dauernd aus'm Auto zu hüpfen und zu Drillen  :vik:



rüschtüsch...schaun mer ma,nä?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> rüschtüsch...schaun mer ma,nä?!


 
...hab gerade bei wetter.com geguckt,sieht nicht gut aus  aber das kann sich ja noch ändern


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hab gerade bei wetter.com geguckt,sieht nicht gut aus  aber das kann sich ja noch ändern




wat sagen die?


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> wat sagen die?


 
die sagen Wetter,Wetter,Wetter.... :v

ne sieht nicht so Toll aus für nächste Woche, jeden Tag Regen  aber deren 10Tage Vorhersage ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> die sagen Wetter,Wetter,Wetter.... :v
> 
> ne sieht nicht so Toll aus für nächste Woche, jeden Tag Regen  aber deren 10Tage Vorhersage ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen




na...klingt doch super :v  |gr: 


so ne |motz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> na...klingt doch super :v |gr:
> 
> 
> so ne |motz:


 
echt ätzend,aber vieleicht zieh ich morgen schonmal ein bischen los


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> echt ätzend,aber vieleicht zieh ich morgen schonmal ein bischen los





hau doch ab....lass mich alleine...ne 200 pfund platte wünsch ich dir  |motz: :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hau doch ab....lass mich alleine...ne 200 pfund platte wünsch ich dir |motz: :q


 
|muahah: die liegt z.Zt. leider noch in Norge in der Werft :vik:


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nAbend.

Ich glaub ich muß zukünftig früher Feierabend machen. Sonst
kriege ich ja die ganzen neuen Beiträge bis zum Heia gehen
gar nicht alle gelesen.|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> nAbend.
> 
> Ich glaub ich muß zukünftig früher Feierabend machen. Sonst
> kriege ich ja die ganzen neuen Beiträge bis zum Heia gehen
> gar nicht alle gelesen.|supergri





moin tom #h

...les halt schneller


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schon durch.#h

Man ist das wieder ein Scheixx Wind hier. Middem Fahrad vonne Arbeit nach Hause komme ich mir vor als wenn ich in den Bergen unterwegs bin#q


Langsam is aber mal gut mit die Blaserei.:c


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schon durch.#h
> 
> Man ist das wieder ein Scheixx Wind hier. Middem Fahrad vonne Arbeit nach Hause komme ich mir vor als wenn ich in den Bergen unterwegs bin#q
> 
> ...




  |sagnix


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich geh dann erst mal Futter für die Raubtiere machen.
Heute darf ich mal wieder, da Frauchen Spätschicht hat.:vik:

Kann ich mich wieder richtig kreativ am Herd entfalten|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich geh dann erst mal Futter für die Raubtiere machen.
> Heute darf ich mal wieder, da Frauchen Spätschicht hat.:vik:
> 
> Kann ich mich wieder richtig kreativ am Herd entfalten|supergri|supergri|supergri




mach ma....mein kleines indiehosepupsendes raubtierbaby hat auch kohldampf...ich sach ma bis naher|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hier nochmal der Fortschritt bis jetzt...
> 
> http://img240.*ih.us/img240/3705/kder2010ek4.jpg
> 
> ...



sach mal wattttttt bastelste da für ne rotze rann  ?????? diese ich werf nich weit clips hat man im 18ten jahrhundert verbaut#d das geht ja nu garnich. baut sich da tatsächlich bremsen an:q ich will ja nich nörgeln aber das geld hätteste dir sparen können.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dir auch einen guten Abend Andy |bla:


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal wattttttt bastelste da für ne rotze rann  ?????? diese ich werf nich weit clips hat man im 18ten jahrhundert verbaut#d das geht ja nu garnich. baut sich da tatsächlich bremsen an:q ich wil ja nich nörgeln aber das geld hätteste dir sparen können.
> greez
> andy




nunja...wenn man n watti in einem stück auf 100m (oder weiter) bringen möchte...sind die teile schon ganz praktisch.
und das das weitenbremsen sind,kann ich nicht sagen. |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt müßte ich hier eigendlich den Link zu:
"Wurfweiten der Profis" oder wie der hieß reinstellen.


Ich hab null checkung, wie weit ich eigendlich geschmissen habe, aber sah recht weeeiiiiit aus.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dir auch einen guten Abend Andy |bla:



moin auch .hatte ich das vergessen naja nachdem was chris da so baut :q

wat sagen die farbenspezies ?????


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

is schon ganz in ordnung,wat chris da zusammengebastelt hat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> nunja...wenn man n watti in einem stück auf 100m (oder weiter) bringen möchte...sind die teile schon ganz praktisch.
> und das das weitenbremsen sind,kann ich nicht sagen. |kopfkrat |rolleyes



simon jetzt hör auf .das iss jetzt nich dein ernst oder ? wenn ich nur ein wenig zeit hätte würde ich dir zeigen wie es ohne bremsen geht. das hat überhaupt nichts mit den würmern zu tuen . diese clips sach gleich wie sie heißen isst einfach nur ne  modeerscheinung gewesen  schön breit damit auch ja der haken aus dem clip springt . macht er aber auch bei den einfachen clips .endscheidend hierbei iss doch das blei wenn es aufschlägt und nich der clip. diese breiten dinger sind nur gegenstand im wind. kannte früher auch mal alle fachbegriffe bis ich begriffen hab das die händler mich abziehen. und heute angel ich wie ein angler und nich wie robocop |supergri


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, nachdem ich eine mehrstündige Belehrung in Sachen
Farbenverwendungstechnik/Bestandteile und Agressionsverhalten von verschiedenen Oberflächenveredlungsmaterialien auf Osmose- und Polyesterbasis sowie dem Unterschied zwischen Ein- und Zweikomponentenfarben usw. bekommen habe, qualmt mir der Schädel.

Ergebnis: Wenn das Böötchen öfter das Wasser sehen soll, solltest Du einen Unterwasseranstrich mit Antifauling machen.
In diesem Fall vorher den Untergrund:

bei größeren Kratzern/Rissen mit Polyesterspachtel (gibst im Bauhaus/Bootsabteilung) glatt ziehen.
Dann ein bis zwei mal mit einer Osmosegrundierung (VCTAR2) streichen.

Für den Rest nimmst Du gewöhnlichen, Salzwasserbeständigen Zweikomponentenlack (was auch immer das ist):q


So, nu erst mal wieder Schädel freikriegen. Prost.:m


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> simon jetzt hör auf .das iss jetzt nich dein ernst oder ? wenn ich nur ein wenig zeit hätte würde ich dir zeigen wie es ohne bremsen geht. das hat überhaupt nichts mit den würmern zu tuen .* diese clips sach gleich wie sie heißen* isst einfach nur ne  modeerscheinung gewesen  schön breit damit auch ja der haken aus dem clip springt . macht er aber auch bei den einfachen clips .endscheidend hierbei iss doch das blei wenn es aufschlägt und nich der clip. diese breiten dinger sind nur gegenstand im wind. kannte früher auch mal alle fachbegriffe bis ich begriffen hab das die händler mich abziehen. und heute angel ich wie ein anglerund nich wie robocop |supergri




impactshields 

hm...ok,da ist mit sicherheit wat dran,andy.aber nichtsdesdotrotz sind diese clips doch recht hilfreich,wenns um weite würfe und das verbringen des ganzen wattwurms geht.
im nahbereich sind die dinger auf sicher blödsinn.da fisch ich die auch nicht.
preislich gesehn zocken einige händler sicherlich ihre kunden ab.grade beim kleinkram.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, nachdem ich eine mehrstündige Belehrung in Sachen
> Farbenverwendungstechnik/Bestandteile und Agressionsverhalten von verschiedenen Oberflächenveredlungsmaterialien auf Osmose- und Polyesterbasis sowie dem Unterschied zwischen Ein- und Zweikomponentenfarben usw. bekommen habe, qualmt mir der Schädel.
> 
> Ergebnis: Wenn das Böötchen öfter das Wasser sehen soll, solltest Du einen Unterwasseranstrich mit Antifauling machen.
> ...



siehste|rolleyes  sach ich doch  epoxi grundierung  vc tar iss eine epoxi grundierung.
und ich grundiere mit interprotekt iss auch eine epoxi 2 k grundierung
reicht locker aus da es kein wasserlieger wird .

alles andere iss  klar hab ich ja soweit fertichhhh |supergri


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Übrigens, Jungs und Deerns. Gerade gelesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1917915&postcount=1

Seehhhhrrr empfehlenswert.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> impactshields
> 
> hm...ok,da ist mit sicherheit wat dran,andy.aber nichtsdesdotrotz sind diese clips doch recht hilfreich,wenns um weite würfe und das verbringen des ganzen wattwurms geht.
> im nahbereich sind die dinger auf sicher blödsinn.da fisch ich die auch nicht.
> preislich gesehn zocken einige händler sicherlich ihre kunden ab.grade beim kleinkram.



ich war auch mal einer! wieviel von den dingern willste haben ? hab bestimmt noch 20 pack liegen :q das iss ja das problem bei weiten würfen wirst du weite einbußen bei kurzen distanzen iss dat völlig latte. aber wat hat das mitten wurm zu tun meinst doch wohl nich ernsthaft weil du vorm wurm einen regenschirm aufgespannt hast schwebt der wurm im windschatten und bleibt deshalb bei gewaltwürfen heile ne ne dat iss nich so. der wurm kann vom haken rutschen wenn du ihn ohne clip wirfst ,das stimmt wohl ,dann machste eben ein stück seeringler vor oder nimmst die normalen clips  ( ohne regenschirm vor) #d probier es mal du wirst staunen das der wurm noch drann iss:q es geht einfach nur darum das der wurm nich vom haken rutscht |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Übrigens, Jungs und Deerns. Gerade gelesen:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1917915&postcount=1
> 
> Seehhhhrrr empfehlenswert.:m





hm...is ne überlegung wert


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmmmm nun ja wo ich warscheinlich nächste woche nen neuen job annehme wäre das wirklich überlegenswert|kopfkrat 1mai freitag iss denn sowieso frei |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich war auch mal einer! wieviel von den dingern willste haben ? hab bestimmt noch 20 pack liegen :q *das iss ja das problem bei weiten würfen wirst du weite einbußen bei kurzen distanzen iss dat völlig latte. *aber wat hat das mitten wurm zu tun meinst doch wohl nich ernsthaft weil du vorm wurm einen regenschirm aufgespannt hast schwebt der wurm im windschatten* und bleibt deshalb bei gewaltwürfen heile ne ne dat iss nich so.* *der wurm kann vom haken rutschen wenn du ihn ohne clip wirfst ,das stimmt wohl ,dann machste eben ein stück seeringler vor oder nimmst die normalen clips  ( ohne regenschirm vor)* #d probier es mal du wirst staunen das der wurm noch drann iss:q es geht einfach nur darum das der wurm nich vom haken rutscht |rolleyes



ich sachs mal so...für mich sind weite würfe so um 100m...weil mehr kann/will ich nicht werfen.
auf dieser distanz habe ich mit den impactshield (wenn überhaupt) sehr wenige wurmverluste gehabt.
mit den anderen clips (die ohne regenschirm) habe ich wesendlich mehr abgeflogene würmer auf der gleichen distanz.
die idee mit dem seeringler is gut...aber auch mit nem stück ringler davor,ist es nicht 100%ig sicher,das die gesamte montage inkl. würmer auf 100m (oder mehr) da ankommt...bzw. heil ankommt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ich sachs mal so...für mich sind weite würfe so um 100m...weil mehr kann/will ich nicht werfen.
> auf dieser distanz habe ich mit den impactshield (wenn überhaupt) sehr wenige wurmverluste gehabt.
> mit den anderen clips (die ohne regenschirm) habe ich wesendlich mehr abgeflogene würmer auf der gleichen distanz.
> die idee mit dem seeringler is gut...aber auch mit nem stück ringler davor,ist es nicht 100%ig sicher,das die gesamte montage inkl. würmer auf 100m (oder mehr) da ankommt...bzw. heil ankommt.



lass uns nich streiten.iss die sache nich wert jeder hat seiner erfahrung und das iss auch gut so #6  wäre schlimm wenn jeder das gleiche macht , denn dann könnte man keine erfahrung austauschen:vikder? iss doch so


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> lass uns nich streiten.iss die sache nich wert jeder hat seiner erfahrung und das iss auch gut so #6  wäre schlimm wenn jeder das gleiche macht , denn dann könnte man keine erfahrung austauschen:vikder? iss doch so




streiten?????? |kopfkrat

wer streitet mit wem? :q

nein andy...dat is für mich kein streit...
sondern ne vernünftige diskussion #6

macht doch spass  :q


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> lass uns nich streiten.iss die sache nich wert *jeder hat seiner erfahrung und das iss auch gut so #6  wäre schlimm wenn jeder das gleiche macht , denn dann könnte man keine erfahrung austauschen:vikder? iss doch so*






genau so isses  :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> streiten?????? |kopfkrat
> 
> wer streitet mit wem? :q
> 
> ...



mein ja nur nich das es noch in streit ausartet einer mit einer ohne:q da kommen wir sowieso nich auf einen nenner


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mein ja nur nich das es noch in streit ausartet einer mit einer ohne:q da kommen wir sowieso nich auf einen nenner





auch dich werde ich noch zum rechten weg bekehren,mein sohn |znaika:

amen  :q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da war ich schon :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> auch dich werde ich noch zum rechten weg bekehren,mein sohn |znaika:
> 
> amen  :q:q



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da war ich schon :q:q:q





ok... :q:q


so meine lieben...frauchen will noch n paar geburtstagskarten basteln |uhoh:

ich wünsch euch noch viel spass und n schönen abend...wir lesen uns 

morgen wieder.

schüüüsssss  |wavey:


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goodes Nächtle.|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal wattttttt bastelste da für ne rotze rann ?????? diese ich werf nich weit clips hat man im 18ten jahrhundert verbaut#d das geht ja nu garnich. baut sich da tatsächlich bremsen an:q ich will ja nich nörgeln aber das geld hätteste dir sparen können.
> greez
> andy


 
Danke für die Blumen :m aber laß mich ma machen, ich bin Stolz auf meine *ersten Versuche *dat langt  ändern kann man immernoch :g Heute ist Mundschnur Bastelstunde :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin zusammen  #h


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...ersma n kaffee...*mit* viel milch...

damit ich wieder gradeaus kucken kann...|gaehn:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Oh Mann, gestern Weiberkarneval bis halb zwei. Jetzt sitz ich hier im Büro mit Streichhölzern inne Augen...|rolleyes

Heute Abend Kappensitzung!
Wird ganz schön anstrengend.
Wenigstens muß ich heut nicht fahren und kann :#2:#g|clown:!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ...ersma n kaffee...*mit* viel milch...
> 
> damit ich wieder gradeaus kucken kann...|gaehn:



Gute Idee! Für mich gibbet jetzt erstmal nen dreifachen Espresso!!!|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Für mich gibbet jetzt erstmal nen dreifachen Espresso!!!|rolleyes




moin dirk...#h

na klasse....da hast ja volles programm heute

n 3 fachen espresso? junge...denk an dein herz  |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin dirk...#h
> 
> na klasse....da hast ja volles programm heute
> 
> n 3 fachen espresso? junge...denk an dein herz  |supergri




Welches Herz Simon????|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy San!#h

Wie neuer Job????


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Welches Herz Simon????|rolleyes





dieselmotor? gasturbine? atomreaktor? brennstoffzelle? e-motor? 2 takter? dampfturbine?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> dieselmotor? |kopfkrat




V10 *TDI*!!!:vik: Unkaputtbar|supergri

Brennstoffzelle ist aber auch noch mit an Bord!
Die brauch ich dann heut Abend wieder....


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> V10 *TDI*!!!:vik: Unkaputtbar|supergri
> 
> Brennstoffzelle ist aber auch noch mit an Bord!
> Die brauch ich dann heut Abend wieder....




schööööönes ding  #6


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ihr lieben...ich lins heute aben nochma rein...schönen tach euch  #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk #h

wat macht die arbeit :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Andy San!#h
> 
> Wie neuer Job????



belgien ,italien ,schweden ,england |supergri als kurierfahrer im auftrag des skf (schwedische kugellager fabrik)|supergri endscheidet sich samstag


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> belgien ,italien ,schweden ,england |supergri als kurierfahrer im auftrag des skf (schwedische kugellager fabrik)|supergri endscheidet sich samstag



Ui! Liz schnüsst hier wieder unter meinem Namen rum...!:q|rolleyes

Hab so deinen letzten Eintrag grad erst gesehen!

Arbeit geht verdammt langsam rum heut.#q
Wie immer wenn mer im Eimer ist!|evil:

Kurierfahrer! Ganz schön stressig! Hab ich auch mal nach dem Studium zur Überbrückung gemacht...
Rat ich dir von ab!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui! Liz schnüsst hier wieder unter meinem Namen rum...!:q|rolleyes
> 
> Hab so deinen letzten Eintrag grad erst gesehen!
> 
> ...



immer ruhig bin 3 tage die woche unterwegs und verdiene mehr als vorher |supergri was iss nich stressig?und solange es spaß macht immer ran. schauen wir mal vlt iss es ja was für mich,wenn nich dann geh ich wieder |supergri ausserdem iss irgendwo bei frankfurt ein man werk d.h. wir sehen uns ab und an mal :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> immer ruhig bin 3 tage die woche unterwegs und verdiene mehr als vorher |supergri was iss nich stressig?und solange es spaß macht immer ran. schauen wir mal vlt iss es ja was für mich,wenn nich dann geh ich wieder |supergri ausserdem iss irgendwo bei frankfurt ein man werk d.h. wir sehen uns ab und an mal :m




Jaaah! Hast auch wieder Recht! War nur wieder vorschnell gesprochen, weil ich an meine schlechten Erfahrungen gedacht hab...|rolleyes#t

Und drei Tage die Woche schackern, bei besserem Verdienst ist natürlich ein Wort.|supergri
Wenn du dann noch ab und an auf'n Käffchen vorbeischneist, dann ist das oberklasse!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aha!#h

Hallöle Schneckchen!!!:k


----------



## Liz261280 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, was heißt hier schnüsst!!! Du mußt dich abends mal abmelden im AB, Schätzelein!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werd mich bemühen ,aber die meißten touren gehen nach nordschweden soviel weiß ich schon. naja warten wir mal ab was bei raus kommt der vorteil iss ich wurde gefragt ob ich nicht lust hätte .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz#h


----------



## Liz261280 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr zwei #h

Werd jetzt mal ein bissl unser Bett anwärmen gehen |supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich werd mich bemühen ,aber die meißten touren gehen nach nordschweden soviel weiß ich schon. naja warten wir mal ab was bei raus kommt der vorteil iss ich wurde gefragt ob ich nicht lust hätte .




Na, auch net sooo übel, oder?:q

Spinnrute eingepackt und in den Pinkelpausen auf Hechtjagd gehen...:m

@ beleidigt guckendes Mäusli,

war doch nur Spaß mit dem "schnüssen"!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, auch net sooo übel, oder?:q
> 
> Spinnrute eingepackt und in den Pinkelpausen auf Hechtjagd gehen...:m
> 
> ...



fetter plan |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin ihr zwei #h
> 
> Werd jetzt mal ein bissl unser Bett anwärmen gehen |supergri|supergri




|director:*Gemeinheit!!!!!!!!!|motz:*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin ihr zwei #h
> 
> Werd jetzt mal ein bissl unser Bett anwärmen gehen |supergri|supergri



wie jetzt es ist 11 uhr nich 23 uhr


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, was machen wir denn nu Pfingsten???

Mein Daddy und mein Onkel würden gern mit uns auf Dorschjagd gehen! Sind beide schon ganz heiß!!!:q

Soll ich mal rumhorchen, auf welchem Kudder wir 6 Plätze reservieren könnten???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Andy, was machen wir denn nu Pfingsten???
> 
> Mein Daddy und mein Onkel würden gern mit uns auf Dorschjagd gehen! Sind beide schon ganz heiß!!!:q
> 
> Soll ich mal rumhorchen, auf welchem Kudder wir 6 Plätze reservieren könnten???



ich denke fehmarn iss geplant so hab ich mich jetzt eingestellt |kopfkrat


----------



## Liz261280 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Den halben Tag hast du doch auch schon rum... #6
Kannst dich ja nachher auch ausschlafen für heut Abend


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich denke fehmarn iss geplant so hab ich mich jetzt eingestellt |kopfkrat




Ich hab das irgendwie bissl aus den Augen verloren...|rolleyes
Habt ihr euch da alle schon angemeldet???

Weil ich würde nämlich am Liebsten mit den Beiden zwei Tage mim Kutter raus!
Und da beide Neulinge sind, hätte ich am Liebsten auch was, wo die etwas mehr Platz zum Werfen haben, also Heck oder Bug.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab das irgendwie bissl aus den Augen verloren...|rolleyes
> Habt ihr euch da alee schon angemeldet???
> 
> Weil ich würde nämlich am Liebsten mit den Beiden zwei Tage mim Kutter raus!
> Und da beide Neulinge sind, hätte ich am Liebsten auch was, wo die etwas mehr Platz zum Werfen haben, also Heck oder Bug.



ich hab mich noch nirgens angemeldet :m
na denn such mal nen kutter dann wollen wir die beiden neulinge mal zum fisch bringen :q


----------



## Liz261280 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt es ist 11 uhr nich 23 uhr




Hier is Fasching, da tickt die Uhr etwas anders :m|gutenach


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich hab mich noch nirgens angemeldet :m
> na denn such mal nen kutter dann wollen wir die beiden neulinge mal zum fisch bringen :q



Gut! Werd mal in der Mittagspause bissel rumtelefonieren...|supergri

Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass Jensemann oder Jörg San mit von der Partie wären???


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hier is Fasching, da tickt die Uhr etwas anders :m|gutenach



Nacht Baby!:k

Schlaf dir nen ordentlichen Vorrat an, heut Abend wird's heftig und lang....:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut! Werd mal in der Mittagspause bissel rumtelefonieren...|supergri
> 
> Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass Jensemann oder Jörg San mit von der Partie wären???



warscheinlich nur jensen .auf jörg bin ich bockig der rückt die bilder nich raus keine ahnung warum naja iss eh ein bissel komisch der geselle


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hier is Fasching, da tickt die Uhr etwas anders :m|gutenach



achsoooo seid ihr quasi ausserhalb der europäischen zeitzone |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warscheinlich nur jensen .auf jörg bin ich bockig der rückt die bilder nich raus keine ahnung warum naja iss eh ein bissel komisch der geselle




Schweigsamer Mensch!#c

Aber mit Links hat er mich im Armdrücken platt gemacht...:q
Da ist noch ne Revanche offen!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achsoooo seid ihr quasi ausserhalb der europäischen zeitzone |supergri




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Außerhalb der Weltzeit!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warte bis dezember zur abschlußtour dann kannste mit links ran:q zu oft möchte ich ihn nicht unbedingt mithaben |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Außerhalb der Weltzeit!!!:q



|schild-g ihr habts gut


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warte bis dezember zur abschlußtour dann kannste mit links ran:q zu oft möchte ich ihn nicht unbedingt mithaben |supergri



Kann ich verstehen! 
Ist wirklich nicht sooo der Aufgeschlossenste....#d|rolleyes

Vielleicht hat er ja private Bilder auf dem Chip, die keiner sehen darf, oder will!!!!#c#t|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen!
> Ist wirklich nicht sooo der Aufgeschlossenste....#d|rolleyes
> 
> Vielleicht hat er ja private Bilder auf dem Chip, die keiner sehen dar, oder will!!!!#c#t|kopfkrat



wenn es wirklich sie sein sollte und denn vlt auch noch nackt:q neeeeee das will ich nu wirklich nich sehen #d|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn es wirklich sie sein sollte und denn vlt auch noch nackt:q neeeeee das will ich nu wirklich nich sehen #d|supergri





Uohhhaahhh! Arrghhh!

Das macht mir aber jetzt auch Angst!!! |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sagen wir mal so .es besteht die reale chance das wir beide uns dahinter verstecken könnten  |supergri|supergri|supergri beim suchen spielen ja recht vorteilhaft .wir brauchen nicht zum felsen laufen denn der felsen kann zu uns kommen


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich geh grad mal nen Kaffee schlürfen und bissel Nikotin inhalieren...

Bin in fünf Min wieder da!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klaro


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so .es besteht die reale chance das wir beide uns dahinter verstecken könnten  |supergri|supergri|supergri beim suchen spielen ja recht vorteilhaft .wir brauchen nicht zum felsen laufen denn der felsen kann zu uns kommen



Im Sommer Schatten und im Winter hält sie warm...
Ist doch auch was!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Im Sommer Schatten und im Winter hält sie warm...
> Ist doch auch was!!!|kopfkrat



nee nich um alles auf der welt#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, dann lieber Klimaanlage für'n Sommer und warme Klamotten im Winter! Hast Recht!!!:q

Wie wär's mit Karoline/HH oder Langeland/Laboe für Pfingsten???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, dann lieber Klimaanlage für'n Sommer und warme Klamotten im Winter! Hast Recht!!!:q
> 
> Wie wär's mit Karoline/HH oder Langeland/Laboe für Pfingsten???



soll mir recht sein mach wie du denkst und plätze bekommst


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Andy,#h

Ihr seid ja schon wieder fix am planen...:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Andy,#h
> 
> Ihr seid ja schon wieder fix am planen...:g



nabend schön tom
naja wollten eigendlich nach fehmarn aber dirks onkel und vadder sind ja nunmal anfänger also werden wir den beiden die möglichkeit bieten auch fisch zu fangen deswegen planänderung kuttern statt brandung.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ tom wie hoch soll der staub auf dem motor eigendlich noch werden
schon gedanken gemacht |supergri


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na sind die den auch Seetauglich?

Nicht das die vor lauter :v:vgar nicht zum
#a#: kommen|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na sind die den auch Seetauglich?
> 
> Nicht das die vor lauter :v:vgar nicht zum
> #a#: kommen|supergri|supergri



ach dat bekommen wir schon hin miten netten jägermeister |supergri


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach dat bekommen wir schon hin miten netten jägermeister |supergri



:m:m:m


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab gelesen, Du willst auf den Kutscherbock?
Freut mich für Dich, ist aber ein hartes Brot.

Aber bei nur drei Tagen die Woche sollte das eigendlich erträglich sein.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, Du willst auf den Kutscherbock?
> Freut mich für Dich, ist aber ein hartes Brot.
> 
> Aber bei nur drei Tagen die Woche sollte das eigendlich erträglich sein.



jau was willste machen noch länger auf frühjahr warten nöööö kein bock und wenn mehr kohle gibt und nur 3 tage arbeiten kann mir das nur recht sein |supergri

hast du schonwieder was überlesen da steht noch ne antwort offen |supergri eintrag 7850


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich guck mal....


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach da :m

Naja, solange ich den SBF-See noch nicht habe, der für einen größeren Voraussetzung ist, muß ich den hüten wie meinen Augapfel. Kann ihn ja aber mal fotofieren.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach da :m
> 
> Naja, solange ich den SBF-See noch nicht habe, der für einen größeren Voraussetzung ist, muß ich den hüten wie meinen Augapfel. Kann ihn ja aber mal fotofieren.:m



achso den haste nich zusätzlich das iss dein hauptmotor oder wie ? dein boot iss doch viel zu groß der passt doch eher zu shippi |supergri jupp foto zeigen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal schauen wie weit der hoch geht vlt schlag ich zu |kopfkrat
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1729&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

für den neubau :q


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doch, hab noch nen zweiten mit 4.5 der bei Kumpel stationiert ist. Wird aber nur für die Ostsee von mir als Reserve verwendet.

Ansonsten kann er damit seine Elbkutscherei machen.


Bild kommt gleich.


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, mal schnell den 3.5er fotofiert und Bilder verkleinert.

Ist eigendlich meine Hauptmaschine, da er im Spritverbrauch deutlich weniger nimmt als der 4.5er.

Im Hintergrund meine komplett im Winterschalf seiende Schlauchiausrüstung.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, mal schnell den 3.5er fotofiert und Bilder verkleinert.
> 
> Ist eigendlich meine Hauptmaschine, da er im Spritverbrauch deutlich weniger nimmt als der 4.5er.
> 
> Im Hintergrund meine komplett im Winterschalf seiende Schlauchiausrüstung.



iss ja watt niedlich |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr lieben  #h

ich hab beim aufräumen meiner brandungskiste festgestellt...ich hab

ohne ende mundschnüre...ich bin ganz schön kreativ...

und hatte mal viel langeweile


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich auchnoch ohne ende liegen vlt brauch man ja mal eine|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so jetzt fehrnseh time und nen lgger schweriner bock aufgekorkt :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab ich auchnoch ohne ende liegen vlt brauch man ja mal eine|supergri




hm...gezählt hab ich sie nich...aber wenn ich pro stunde eine mundschnur

abreiss...kann ich ca. 3 tage durchangeln |rolleyes






wieviel wattis brauch ich denn da? :q


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so jetzt fehrnseh time und nen lgger schweriner bock aufgekorkt :vik:




legger paulaner hefeweizen :vik:


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...gezählt hab ich sie nich...aber wenn ich pro stunde eine mundschnur
> 
> abreiss...kann ich ca. 3 tage durchangeln |rolleyes



Also ich schaff locker 3 pro Stunde zu killen


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also ich schaff locker 3 pro Stunde zu killen




dat schaff ich auch...aber nööööööö...lass ma...meine sind mit äußerster

sorgfalt und genauester präzision gebunden,so das sie an 


IMPACTSHIELDS 


hervorragend funktionieren


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss ja watt niedlich |supergri



Nu ma nich so ja!!!|krach:

Fährt mich schließlich bis Schwarzer Grund und weiter und sogar wieder zurück.:vik:




Is nur halt etwas langsam:c


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Simon, ich hab mal meine Mefo-Spinnausrüstung überdacht:

Schnur und Rolle passen nicht zusammen. Werde beim nächsten mal ne andere Kombination wählen und notfalls zwei Ausrüstungen mitnehmen.



Die Verluste nagen doch an mir#q#q


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Simon, ich hab mal meine Mefo-Spinnausrüstung überdacht:
> 
> Schnur und Rolle passen nicht zusammen. Werde beim nächsten mal ne andere Kombination wählen und notfalls zwei Ausrüstungen mitnehmen.
> 
> ...





hm...also die rute is ok  

als rolle würde ich eine nehmen,die min. 100m 0,30mm mono fasst und die mit 0,27er füllen
als modell kommt mir da z.B. ne schöne shimano in den sinn


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So was ähnliches spukt mir auch im Hinterschädel rum.

Was mich am meißten geärgert hat, war die Perückenbildung mit meiner Schnur, die für Brandungsangeln und Pilken seit Jahren supi Dienste leistet.


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So was ähnliches spukt mir auch im Hinterschädel rum.
> 
> Was mich am meißten geärgert hat, war die Perückenbildung mit meiner Schnur, die für Brandungsangeln und Pilken seit Jahren supi Dienste leistet.




hm...wenn die schnur perücken bildet,ist sie überdehnt...

schmeiss sie wech. :q


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich schon:c fast 200Meter, haste ja gesehen.

Da Mefo-Hunting neu für mich ist, muß ich mal gucken, was ich da jetzt so zusammenstelle.


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab ich schon:c fast 200Meter, haste ja gesehen.
> 
> Da Mefo-Hunting neu für mich ist, muß ich mal gucken, was ich da jetzt so zusammenstelle.




och..dat wird schon tom #6

ich schick dir nachher ma ne adresse von nem reinen shimanohändler

solltest ma bei gelegenheit reinkucken.

is bei mir in der nähe.


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann müssen wir aber Deine Provision zusammen verschüsseln#g


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so...ich werd nu ma die kleinen fläschchen von meinem kleine knutschekind

abwaschen...dann duschn...dann eine rauchen...

und dann bin ich wieder hier  :q


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir aber Deine Provision zusammen verschüsseln#g




:q #6 :m


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie, Mini-Quappe ist noch wach? Nu aber Shell:m


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie, Mini-Quappe ist noch wach? Nu aber Shell:m




neeeeeiiiiiiinnnn....der liegt ordnungsgemäß den papavorschriften entsprechend

leise schnarchend in seinem bettchen


----------



## SimonHH (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach....

wasn hier los? alle tot oder was? ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keiner da |rolleyes

ach hab ich schon gesrochen das mein neuer fehrnseher gestern angekommen iss :g leider der falsche die haben doch tatsächlich nenen falschen aparat geschickt artikelnummer vertauscht |krach: naja mitwoch kommt der hoffendlich richtige 

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du bist aber auch ein Pechvögelchen|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss nich sooooo tragisch hat ja die gleichen eigenschaften wie der bestellte nur das die boxen an den seiten sind und somit die 90 cm meines verfügbaren platzes übersteigt aber bis mittwoch geht das schonmal ton von den seitlichen boxen zu hören |supergri dann kommt sowieso am neuen meine dolby anlage ran :q


----------



## nemles (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

WOW, hab grad mal meinen vermessen, also auf 90cm kommt der nicht.
Wird ja scheinbar ein richtig nettes Heimkino.|bigeyes










Ich will auch sowas schickes:c


----------



## SimonHH (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin #h


----------



## nemles (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin neue woche neues glück #h


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy #h


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nix glück... 

diese woche is nix mit angeln :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dat
und bei euch auch der frühling aufgewartet :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> nix glück...
> 
> diese woche is nix mit angeln :c




was ist geschehen |uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stahlender sonnenschein...schweinekalt  :q

was geschehen is? nix...außer dat frauchen termine bei diversen doktoren hat

und ich aufn lütten aufpassen muss. 

aber in der nächsten woche werd ich wieder zuschlagen 

und das eventuell 2mal :vik:

willste mit?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso ich dachte schon dir haben se die angelsachen beschlagnahmt wegen suchtartigen veraltenserscheinungen.
nee ich kann nich . die woche kommen meine chemikalien :vik: hab son bissel harz und gewebe und kleber und so weiter bestellt .dann gehts los am innenaufbau.


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso ich dachte schon dir haben se die angelsachen beschlagnahmt wegen suchtartigen veraltenserscheinungen.
> nee ich kann nich . die woche kommen meine chemikalien :vik: hab son bissel harz und gewebe und kleber und so weiter bestellt .dann gehts los am innenaufbau.




jo...das isn argument 

macht ja nix...tom und ich erscheinen am 16. bei dir...am 15.sind wir noch ma 

los...dann ne kleine runde abschnarchen und dann rutschen wir nach SAW. |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich werd dann auch mal los da wartet noch einer der geld loswerden will :q hab doch wieder erfolgreich ebay geschäft gemacht :q edelstahlschrauben verkauft c.a150kg und den zweitbieter hab ich rotz frech ne mail geschickt falls er interesse hat kann er kommen da noch c.a 150 kg auf lager liegen 5 min später hatte ich nen anruf er kommt sofort vorbei :q das hat malwieder geklappt :vik: und der iss noch aus salzwedel der andere der alles ersteigert hat kommt dann heute abend :q irgendwo von lübeck.


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

na WE ohne Angeln überstanden?


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ich werd dann auch mal los da wartet noch einer der geld loswerden will :q hab doch wieder erfolgreich ebay geschäft gemacht :q edelstahlschrauben verkauft c.a150kg und den zweitbieter hab ich rotz frech ne mail geschickt falls er interesse hat kann er kommen da noch c.a 150 kg auf lager liegen 5 min später hatte ich nen anruf er kommt sofort vorbei :q das hat malwieder geklappt :vik: und der iss noch aus salzwedel der andere der alles ersteigert hat kommt dann heute abend :q irgendwo von lübeck.




das is doch ma n guter wochenanfang  :q

alles klar andy..ich sach ma bis später #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> 
> na WE ohne Angeln überstanden?



klar doch viel geschlafen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar doch viel geschlafen :q


 
gut so #6  ich hab auch erstmal ordentlich Schlaf nachgeholt, 'n bischen geshopt, naja nichts aufregendes, so kurz vor Saison beginn :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...naja bis später dann

Gruß Chris


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> gut so #6  ich hab auch erstmal ordentlich Schlaf nachgeholt, 'n bischen geshopt, naja nichts aufregendes, so kurz vor Saison beginn :vik:




moin chris  #h


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris...

freitag den 15. haben tom und ich n kleinen angelausflug angedacht...

ziel noch unbekannt...wird aber erst gegen späten nachmittag losgehn und dann bis ungefähr mal kucken gehn.

lust?


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na klar doch, wenn alles klappt, können wir Andy einige frische Ostseeplatten mitbringen.#:


Und ein Fläschchen Meerwasser zum Gurgeln, damit die 
Entzugserscheinungen gelindert werden


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na klar doch, wenn alles klappt, können wir Andy einige frische Ostseeplatten mitbringen.#:
> 
> 
> Und ein Fläschchen Meerwasser zum Gurgeln, damit die
> Entzugserscheinungen gelindert werden




ich glaub...den termin kann ich auch inne tonne trampeln :c

mein herr arbeitgeber is der ansicht,ich hätte genug urlaub gehabt |uhoh:

shaize


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wobei er ja nicht Unrecht hat. 





Aber warum ihm das gerade jetzt einfällt.


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wobei er ja nicht Unrecht hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





naja...is ja richtich,da hadder auch nich unrecht...

aber trotzdem...|gr:


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Scheixxe.#q

Steht dann wenigstens noch das Wochenende ins trockene Binnenland?


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schöne Scheixxe.#q
> 
> Steht dann wenigstens noch das Wochenende ins trockene Binnenland?





JAWOHL!!!

dafür sorg ich schon!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> JAWOHL!!!
> 
> dafür sorg ich schon!



:q naja ich werd schön einen heben hab mit meinen kumpel ein teich we eingeplant :q

müßte denn nur bis nächsten donnertag bierscheid wissen wegen futter ,nich das wir beide uns überfressen :q klappe die vierte :q


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:mLangsam... Ich helfe Dir beim heben...:m


Mußt aufpassen in Deinem Alter.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :mLangsam... Ich helfe Dir beim heben...:m
> 
> 
> Mußt aufpassen in Deinem Alter.



alles klar #6


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da war doch noch was.....



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> lieber tom...wir werden ma ganz alleine ne kiste bier inhalieren und dann reden wir nochma über die getränkefrage bei den gemeinschaftaktionen...ok?!




Wird langsam Zeit zu reden:q:q:q:q:q:q





Ich beteilige mich selbstverständlich:m:m:m







beim


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Der Wetterbericht ist ja ganz gut fürs kommende Wochenende, ist jemand von Euch oben?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee leider nich ,bin immernoch am bauen heute kommt zum glück mein paket mit nen haufen chemikalien :vik: und dann gehts rund ,volldampf zum endspurt :q
warte mal heut abend auf nemles der iss doch bestimmt schon im bootsfieber.
greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mohoin ! #h
wollte mal schnell hallo sagen - momentan nen büschn wenig hier drin wegen Umzugsaktivitäten - wird aber bald mal wieder besser ... und dann komme ich mal wieder auch zum *Angeln* :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Mann, was ne Kagge! 

Hock hier mit ner total üblen Mandelentzündung... und ihr redet von gutem Wetter auf der Ostsee!|rolleyes|rolleyes

Na ja, wenigstens klappt's für uns Pfingsten mit kuttern...|supergri

Nur noch bissele hin, bis da!#q:c#q


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mann, was ne Kagge!
> *
> ...




moin dirk...|wavey:

hast kein essig zum gurgeln im haus? n wasserglas...nee...lieber n humpen
(weil wegen gründlicher is das) voll essig mit nem schuss zitrone 
(vitamin C is wichtich)...tüchtich gurgeln und dann haste nie wieder probs midde mandeln :q

fürn magen kann ich dir da auch wat empfehlen  

gute besserung :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Simon! 

Doch Essig ist im Haus! Zitrone auch...

Wird grad mal nach'm Essen praktiziert dein Tipp!

Danke schön!!!


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Simon!
> 
> Doch Essig ist im Haus! Zitrone auch...
> 
> ...




hm...versuchs doch lieber mit...ähm...vernünftiger medizin.#t

ich hab irgendwie n schlechtes gewissen...|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: ich hau mich inne ecke hab soeben einen 6,5 ps außenboarder gekauft :vik::vik::vik: für nur 40 europas mit einen haufen ersatzteile und der motor ist betriebsbereit :q:q:q natürlich von privat mehl muß mann haben


----------



## nemles (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann erstmal |schild-g



Solltest bei Deinem Glück es mal mit Lotto spielen versuchen#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann erstmal |schild-g
> 
> 
> 
> Solltest bei Deinem Glück es mal mit Lotto spielen versuchen#h



iss mir zu teuer :q


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah: ich hau mich inne ecke hab soeben einen 6,5 ps außenboarder gekauft :vik::vik::vik: für nur 40 europas mit einen haufen ersatzteile und der motor ist betriebsbereit :q:q:q natürlich von privat mehl muß mann haben




guter schuss,andy 

#r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> guter schuss,andy
> 
> #r



das meine ich auch der iss von einem älteren herr'n der brauch ihn nicht mehr :q  aber ich |supergri


----------



## nemles (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee leider nich ,bin immernoch am bauen heute kommt zum glück mein paket mit nen haufen chemikalien :vik: und dann gehts rund ,volldampf zum endspurt :q
> warte mal heut abend auf nemles der iss doch bestimmt schon im bootsfieber.
> greez
> andy



Bootsfieber???? Ich bin so heiß, mich kannste im Moment nur mit nem Topflappen anfassen



Allerdings wird es wohl Wochenende nix. Terminlich ausgebucht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

ich will jetzt sofort Angeln |motz: |splat: #:

...noch 2 Monate ohne Kuttern :c 



@Dirk



 hast ja noch ein bischen Zeit  besser jetzt als |krank: in der heißen Phase des Jahres #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy San!|wavey:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen 6,5 PSer!!!#6


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wil leiner am Sonntag mit nach Heiligenhafen auf ne Kuttertour ???
mein Kumpel Axel hat kurzfristig abgesagt .... #c

*diese* Tour ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Andy San!|wavey:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen 6,5 PSer!!!#6



naja neu iss er nich mehr aber laufen wird er bald wieder wie neu,wenn erstmal alles wieder gereinigt und geprüft iss. der soll mehr oder weniger mal als ersatzmotor dienen. iss nen forelle motor aus ddr zeiten sehr robuste und leichte technik wie man sieht laufen die immernoch perfekt . ich verstehe blos nich warum der verkäufer meint es sei ein 6,5 ps #c den gab es nur als 6 oder 7,5 ps. naja ich lass mich überraschen wieviel er nu wirklich hat. iss ja auch wurscht bei dem preis


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja neu iss er nich mehr aber laufen wird er bald wieder wie neu,wenn erstmal alles wieder gereinigt und geprüft iss. der soll mehr oder weniger mal als ersatzmotor dienen. iss nen forelle motor aus ddr zeiten sehr robuste und leichte technik wie man sieht laufen die immernoch perfekt . ich verstehe blos nich warum der verkäufer meint es sei ein 6,5 ps #c den gab es nur als 6 oder 7,5 ps. naja ich lass mich überraschen wieviel er nu wirklich hat. iss ja auch wurscht bei dem preis



Bei dem Preis kann einem das wirklich Wurscht sein!

Heut Nachmittag schick ich ein nettes Päckchen los. 
Das dürfte dann Freitag oder Samstag in SAW eintrudeln...


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keiner Lust am Sonntag ??? #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> keiner Lust am Sonntag ??? #c




Hey Jörg!

Lust schon, aber leider leider keine Zeit!!!#q:c:c:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kann einem das wirklich Wurscht sein!
> 
> Heut Nachmittag schick ich ein nettes Päckchen los.
> Das dürfte dann Freitag oder Samstag in SAW eintrudeln...



:vik: sonntag gibbet krustenbraten


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik: sonntag gibbet krustenbraten



Ist doch Fastenzeit....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist doch Fastenzeit....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q


 
#t#t#t wat is dat denn :q

Moin #h @all


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #t#t#t wat is dat denn :q
> 
> Moin #h @all




Moin Chris!:m


Nix Fleisch, nix Alk, nix Fluppe bis Ostern!!!:q

Will's mal probieren, ob ich's noch ohne die drei Laster schaffe...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Chris!:m
> 
> 
> Nix Fleisch, nix Alk, nix Fluppe bis Ostern!!!:q
> ...


 
...punkt eins ist ja kein thema aber 2 & 3 |bigeyes bis Ostern #d denn man ran #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn

sach mal wie siehts aus kommst Du auch mit zur Makrelentour? ich frag nur weil ich dann gleich den Weg über Rendsburg plane #6


----------



## nemles (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wil leiner am Sonntag mit nach Heiligenhafen auf ne Kuttertour ???
> mein Kumpel Axel hat kurzfristig abgesagt .... #c
> 
> *diese* Tour ...



Ich könnte :v, aber bei mir bahnt sich eine saubere Grippe an. #q


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#htach jesacht


----------



## nemles (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, auch Tach.


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, auch Tach.




moin tom...#h

wat les ich da? grippe? |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder sowas, sieht aber ganz danach aus#q#q#q

Rotze mich, huste mich, niese mich durch den Tag.
Und Haarwurzelkartarr auch noch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Noch etwas durchhalten und Wochenende im Bett verbringen.




Hat doch auch mal was.#h


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oder sowas, sieht aber ganz danach aus#q#q#q
> 
> Rotze mich, huste mich, niese mich durch den Tag.
> Und Haarwurzelkartarr auch noch.
> ...




ohhauerha...naja...so lange dat keine maul-und klauenseuche is... 

gute besserung :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie krank nächsten samstag biste hoffendlich wieder fit.ansonsten werde ich dir ein legger gesundmacher mixen #6
greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin @ all ! |wavey:
na, dann kutter ich am nä So halt alleine ... :m
egal - haptsache mal wieder raus aufs Wasser wenn es schon mit dem eigenen Boot nicht geht ... :k


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu bin ich endgültig flachgelegt bis Sünndach.
Also ab ins Bett und Notebook angestöpselt und AB gucken.


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, nu bin ich endgültig flachgelegt bis Sünndach.
> Also ab ins Bett und Notebook angestöpselt und AB gucken.




na klasse 

schaizz grippe...

ma wat anners: jörg is mit beim makrelenangeln...

bis auf fynn...alle vollzählig :vik:


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann laß doch mal Deine überredungstechnischen Fähigkeiten aufblitzen und ziehe ihn auch noch mit an Bord:m

Dann hamer alle.|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na jut ..... 
aber al sehen ob ich den Sonntag dann fit bin nach Geburtstagsfeier ....


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann süpp nich so ville, dann geit dat och.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal gute besserung wünscht der andy.:q:q:q

http://img117.*ih.us/img117/5370/boot42hf3.jpg

so sah es denn heute aus. morgen ist die verstärkung fest und dann wird laminat aufgebaut zum we gehen die stabis wieder rein ,tank verbauen und dann wird gelshild 200 aufgetragen :vik:


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das nenn ich mal nen goilen Heckspiegel. Sieht ja richtig gut aus.#6


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sone Werkstatt wo sich solche Bootsprojekte machen lassen will ich auch ... :k
sieht gut aus !!! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sone Werkstatt wo sich solche Bootsprojekte machen lassen will ich auch ... :k
> sieht gut aus !!! #6



ich bin gerade am suchen nach ner großen halle ,fürs nächste projekt :q


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich bin gerade am suchen nach ner großen halle ,fürs nächste projekt :q



So langsam aber sicher machst Du mir Angst.....:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal nen goilen Heckspiegel. Sieht ja richtig gut aus.#6



naja einfach nur ein wenig steifigkeit einbringen das original sieht mir doch zu lütt aus . ich weiß nich wieviel da original rann darf  deshalb auf nummer sicher damit mein nachfolger auch mal nen richtigen motor anbauen kann.:q


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Notfalls baust Du kleine Stützdreiecke nach vorne an die Seitenteile, ordendlich verkleben und mit (früher hieß das Hobbyplast) ??? ummanteln. Dann kannste auch mehr ranhängen.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Notfalls baust Du kleine Stützdreiecke nach vorne an die Seitenteile, ordendlich verkleben und mit (früher hieß das Hobbyplast) ??? ummanteln. Dann kannste auch mehr ranhängen.:m



http://img261.*ih.us/img261/1811/boot42wq6.jpg
so meint er oder ???? kommt noch! wird allerdings nich mit hobbyplast ummantelt sondern mit epoxid und glasfasermatte


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jenau#6#6#6

Muß mich erst an die (off topic on: Wessi ....off topic off) Begriffe gewöhnen.:vik:














P.s. Ist doch Hobbyplast...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jenau#6#6#6
> 
> Muß mich erst an die (off topic on: Wessi ....off topic off) Begriffe gewöhnen.:vik:
> 
> ...



|muahah: iss kein hobbyplast  :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann laß doch mal Deine überredungstechnischen Fähigkeiten aufblitzen und ziehe ihn auch noch mit an Bord:m
> 
> Dann hamer alle.|wavey:




macht chris schon 

ich glaub ma...dat wir alle aufn kudder sind  :vik:

andere reden nur von gemeinschaftsausflügen...und hier wird gemacht. #6


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heisst nur jetzt anders. Gleich werd ich bockig.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



werd doch bockig:q

plaste und elaste aus schkopau|muahah:


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Zeug hat wenigstens noch was getaugt.:vik:






Und wenn es dazu diente, die eigene Flotte geschlossen dem Untergang zu zuführen...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> na jut .....
> aber al sehen ob ich den Sonntag dann fit bin nach Geburtstagsfeier ....




keine panik...dich bekomm ich schon nüchtern :q

2 schluck von simon's spezialkaffee für besondere anlässe...und 

dann stehst wie ne deutsche eiche


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sö...tach die herrn  #h


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> keine panik...dich bekomm ich schon nüchtern :q
> 
> 2 schluck von simon's spezialkaffee für besondere anlässe...und
> 
> dann stehst wie ne deutsche eiche



Aber lass die böse Zutat mit M.... weg, sonste biste mich los.:r

Also, Chris, etwas cortenaunce bitte.#6 (oder wie das heißt)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und wenn es dazu diente, die eigene Flotte geschlossen dem Untergang zu zuführen...|supergri|supergri|supergri



wie war unsere flotte aus plaste und elaste |uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> sö...tach die herrn  #h



tach jesagt #h


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab meinen ersten "OPTI01" komplett selbst gebaut daraus.


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber lass die böse Zutat mit M.... weg, sonste biste mich los.:r
> 
> Also, Chris, etwas cortenaunce bitte.#6 (oder wie das heißt)





...zu fugenvergussmasse nimmt man keine milch.  

da is soviel koffein drin...da pennt jörg die nächsten 3 tage nich  *gg*


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris ja, der schüttet sich das Zeug Literweise rein|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Und hinterher tut er, als ob er keinem was weis(ß) machen kann, der Schnösel. :c Selbst auf Standshoots muß der seine Piccassoeuter presentieren:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab meinen ersten "OPTI01" komplett selbst gebaut daraus.



na dennweiste ja wovon du sprichst 

son neubau iss bestimmt wesendlich leichter als ne restaurierung wa?


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Chris ja, der schüttet sich das Zeug Literweise rein|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Und hinterher tut er, als ob er keinem was weis(ß) machen kann, der Schnösel. :c Selbst auf Standshoots muß der seine Piccassoeuter presentieren:q




in jedem guten kaffee gehört n guter schluck

*KUHEUTERSAFT *


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


@ dirksan wer hat das bild gemacht???? 



http://img112.*ih.us/img112/1876/mftabschlutour081eh9.jpg

​


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf alle Fälle, Bauanleitung gabs ja in jedem "Marinekalender der DDR" seid ????
Ansonsten in der K10 Zeitung oder im "Sportsegeln mit der GST" (oder so):q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> in jedem guten kaffee gehört n guter schluck
> 
> *KUHEUTERSAFT *



hörste jetzt mal auf mit dein molketrunk da wird ja jedem das gesicht so entgleisen wie mir da ein beitrag vorher :q


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> 
> @ dirksan wer hat das bild gemacht????
> ...



ACHDUSCHEIXXE... Mein Rechner spinnt... Hefeeeee, ich bin ein Angler#q#q#q  Holt mich hier raus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle, Bauanleitung gabs ja in jedem "Marinekalender der DDR" seid ????
> Ansonsten in der K10 Zeitung oder im "Sportsegeln mit der GST" (oder so):q:q:q



naja ich hab gehörig was gelernt bei meiner aktion .besonders tue es nie wieder. vlt nur ein kleines bisschen :q


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

goiles foddo #6|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ACHDUSCHEIXXE... Mein Rechner spinnt... Hefeeeee, ich bin ein Angler#q#q#q  Holt mich hier raus



zehhhhhnnn :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> goiles foddo #6|muahah:



warte ab da bekommen wir dich auchnoch hin und das ohne milch :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wußte ja, das Rache grausam sein kann, aber daß Du auf mein Großenbrode-Bild mit sowas konterst: #q#q#q

Das trinken wir aus, sach ich Dir. Nicht mit mir...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich wußte ja, das Rache grausam sein kann, aber daß Du auf mein Großenbrode-Bild mit sowas konterst: #q#q#q
> 
> Das trinken wir aus, sach ich Dir. Nicht mit mir...|supergri|supergri|supergri



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:stimmt da war ja watt . wann wollen wir den wettkampf durchführen :q


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warte ab da bekommen wir dich auchnoch hin und das ohne milch :q:q:q





...


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie abgesprochen: overnext Weekend.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso übrigens iss dat fleich vom grunzel bestellt und wagt euch jetzt ja nich klappe die vierte anzuzeigen .dann gibbet es ernsthaft |krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie abgesprochen: overnext Weekend.




#rwarst schneller :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ...



willst du mich produzieren oder wat hat dat ... zu bedeuten :q


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat für fleisch hastn?


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wenn ich meinen weidwunden Kadaver per UPS an Dich sende. Ich werde dort sein!!! Und den Simon nehm ich mit!
Der geht als Handgepäck durch.:vik::vik::vik:


P.s. solln wir irdend welches Angelzeugs mitnehmen, um Dich von den lästigen Fischen im Teich zu befreien?#c


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> willst du mich produzieren oder wat hat dat ... zu bedeuten :q




|sagnix  :q|jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und wenn ich meinen weidwunden Kadaver per UPS an Dich sende. Ich werde dort sein!!! Und den Simon nehm ich mit!
> Der geht als Handgepäck durch.:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> P.s. solln wir irdend welches Angelzeugs mitnehmen, um Dich von den lästigen Fischen im Teich zu befreien?#c



na denn iss ja alles gut. von mir aus kannste auch nen schleppnetz mitbringen vor lauter anstoßen kommt ihr sowieso zu nichts |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> wat für fleisch hastn?



wie watt fürn fleisch na vom grunzel halt die steaks oder so mal schauen watt mein schwesterchen so  besorgt |supergri


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aslo auf die alte Tour: Karbid.


Alles klar, noch hab ich Reserven


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aslo auf die alte Tour: Karbid.
> 
> 
> Alles klar, noch hab ich Reserven



nix iss mit russich angelmethode |motz:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn ihr zufällig noch frische makrelen rannbekommt .wäre goil dann schmeißen wir den rauch an #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder schöne große heringe :vik:


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also, ob ich die Woche noch zum angeln komm??? Glaub ich nicht. Hab aber im deepfreezer noch son Hecht sich am rumtummeln. Wenn der genehm wäre?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also, ob ich die Woche noch zum angeln komm??? Glaub ich nicht. Hab aber im deepfreezer noch son Hecht sich am rumtummeln. Wenn der genehm wäre?



hau mir ab mit diesem glassüßwasserexemplar die gibbet hier jenuch |supergri  kein fischladen in der näheren umgebung. bei uns gibbet sowas ,allerdings kauf ich da nich. soll schon frisch sein :m


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann muß(darf #q ) Simon nochmal los.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann muß(darf #q ) Simon nochmal los.#h




fetter plan |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann muß(darf #q ) Simon nochmal los.#h



da nu guckst du wech isser |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der kommt wieder..#h

Ist doch kein Weglaufer:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der simon iss schon ne ganze zeit wieder da aber sagt nix zum thema makrele oder hering |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu hab ich was gesagt wech isser wieder ;+


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu hat er ja ne klare Aufgabenstellung: Räucherfähigen Fisch fangen bis Freitag!

Und da gibt es ausser Tante Emma Laden nur die freie Natur.

Hau rein Simon. Wir werden Hunger haben:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische hab gerade mein letztes bock ausser kiste genommen :cFRAU|motz:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nu hat er ja ne klare Aufgabenstellung: Räucherfähigen Fisch fangen bis Freitag!
> 
> Und da gibt es ausser Tante Emma Laden nur die freie Natur.
> 
> Hau rein Simon. Wir werden Hunger haben:m



...


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann bleibt nur noch Tanke, > Ich kann nur Paracet...dingsbums anbieten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur noch Tanke, > Ich kann nur Paracet...dingsbums anbieten



wie tanke bei uns sind die geschäfte noch offen |rolleyes wat iss paracet |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Irgend son Scheixx gegen Grippe, wodurch man die Welt rosarot sieht, nur legal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Irgend son Scheixx gegen Grippe, wodurch man die Welt rosarot sieht, nur legal


achso sowas wie zwiebelsaft |supergri|supergri|supergri aus der guten omas küche gdr|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kla...räucherfisch wächst ja och bei mir im garten 

ich bin froh...wenn ich nächste woche nochma anne ostsee komm

und meine selbstgebauten oberrevolutionären 

(mit allem drumunddrangeclipten :vik nachläufermontagen testen kann.

falls mir da n paar heringe übern weg laufen...bring ich se mit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> kla...räucherfisch wächst ja och bei mir im garten
> 
> ich bin froh...wenn ich nächste woche nochma anne ostsee komm
> 
> ...



wenn die schon am laufen sind lass sie da 
habt ihr keinen fischladen in der nähe der frische fische hat |bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn die schon am laufen sind lass sie da
> habt ihr keinen fischladen in der nähe der frische fische hat |bigeyes




doch schon...aber der knabe is sauteuer|gr:...lass ma lieber


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann mal gute besserung wünscht der andy.:q:q:q
> 
> http://img117.*ih.us/img117/5370/boot42hf3.jpg
> 
> so sah es denn heute aus. morgen ist die verstärkung fest und dann wird laminat aufgebaut zum we gehen die stabis wieder rein ,tank verbauen und dann wird gelshild 200 aufgetragen :vik:



Goilstens Andy!!!#6

Es geht ja echt dem Ende entgegen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> 
> @ dirksan wer hat das bild gemacht????
> ...



Is doch fein, das Bild!!!:q|muahah:

Hau wech die Kagge....







Ich sach jetzt nicht, das Liz das Bild gemacht hat!#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Liz 
#r #r #r

Lagerfeld Fotos sind ein Dreck gegen Deine "Aktfotos" von Andy 





nemles schrieb:


> Aber lass die böse Zutat mit M.... weg, sonste biste mich los.:r
> 
> Also, Chris, etwas cortenaunce bitte.#6 (oder wie das heißt)


 
Es wurden _keine_ mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - *cortenaunce* - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.

#c#c was will der Tom mir da sagen #c#c



nemles schrieb:


> Chris ja, der schüttet sich das Zeug Literweise rein|uhoh:
> 
> Und hinterher tut er, als ob er keinem was weis(ß) machen kann, der Schnösel. :c Selbst auf Standshoots muß der seine Piccassoeuter presentieren:q


 
...jetzt steh ich komplett auf'm Schlauch ;+;+ ...zu jeder Tour gehört mindestens ein Liter weißes Gold :q:q aber macht mich das zum Schnösel |rolleyes M.... ist doch garnicht so teuer


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,

Nicht ma ausländische Rechtschreibfehler darf man(n) machen.

Ich meinte: contenance, heißt soviel wie Fassung, Benehmen.#h



Wenn ich will, kann ich auch fremdsprachlich....:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> *Moin Liz und Dirk*,
> 
> Nicht ma ausländische Rechtschreibfehler darf man(n) machen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke...aber die meisten nennen mich *Chris #d:q:q:q* oder heißt LizundDirk in Suaheli etwa Chris :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> 
> Nicht ma ausländische Rechtschreibfehler darf man(n) machen.
> 
> ...


 
|muahah: zu spät  ich lauer hier schon auf Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist kein Rechtschreibfehler, sondern ein LESE-Fehler.|bla:



Öhh,,, nüch übel nöhmen.... Hab gerade besondere, entschuldigende Umstände.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist kein Rechtschreibfehler, sondern ein LESE-Fehler.|bla:


 
..dann haben wir es hier mit einer Lese- und Rechtschreibschwäche zu tun? |kopfkrat:q:q gut das wir in 'nem AnglerForum sind...ich bin oft auch im Klugschizer-Board unterwegs da hättest Du so schlechte Karten :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Öhh,,, nüch übel nöhmen.... Hab gerade besondere, entschuldigende Umstände.


 
rischtisch, hatte ich vergessen #q:q:q


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> rischtisch hatte ich vergessen #q:q:q




Was vergessen? #c Äch, wie jetzt, Wer bin ich, was bin ich,
wie komme ich hierher??? Und wie komme ich nach Hause??


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Was vergessen? #c Äch, wie jetzt, Wer bin ich, was bin ich,
> wie komme ich hierher???


 
ne so schlimm isses dann doch noch nicht, aber irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das Du Krank bist :q:q:q oder hatte ich das nur gedacht |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, haste richtig gelesen. Mich hats richtig flachgelegt.

Irgend son Scheixx Virus, den ich noch nicht kenne. Und das ist noch nicht mal das Schlimme. Das Schlimme ist das Zeug, was man dagegen bekommt.#q

Da darfst Du noch nicht mal mehr Fahrrad fahren, wenn Du die Pillen geschluckt hast.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, haste richtig gelesen. Mich hats richtig flachgelegt.
> 
> Irgend son Scheixx Virus, den ich noch nicht kenne. Und das ist noch nicht mal das Schlimme. Das Schlimme ist das Zeug, was man dagegen bekommt.#q
> 
> Da darfst Du noch nicht mal mehr Fahrrad fahren, wenn Du die Pillen geschluckt hast.


 


























 so? wie heißt denn das gute Zeug?


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da darfst Du noch nicht mal mehr Fahrrad fahren, wenn Du die Pillen geschluckt hast



Musste mit 'nem OB nachspülen, damit kannste reiten, schwimmen, radfahren...:q:m


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp.










Nur nicht in den Pool hüpfen, denn OB ist sehr saugstark....


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Musste mit 'nem OB nachspülen, damit kannste reiten, schwimmen, radfahren...:q:m



auch Angeln ? |kopfkrat ................... :q
ach ja .... moin moin !!!


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja einfach nur ein wenig steifigkeit einbringen das original sieht mir doch zu lütt aus . ich weiß nich wieviel da original rann darf  deshalb auf nummer sicher damit mein nachfolger auch mal nen richtigen motor anbauen kann.:q




der dann_Bootsnachfolger kann bestimmt glücklich sein son fein aufgearbeitetes Projekt zu bekommen !!! #6


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man man man ....
kaum guckt man mal nen Abend net rein sind hier schon wieder xx-Seiten zum nachlesen ...:m

Also sone Räucher-Heringsladung sollte doch die Tage eigendlich schon zu machen sein ?
wo sind denn die Biester schon gesichtet worden ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @ all

sach mal habt ihr alle frühschicht,oder worde vom medizienmann verordnet die medikamente pünklich 6,00 uhr einzunehmen |bigeyes:q

genau jörg such den fisch und komm mit am samstag #6


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dieses Samstag ???? 
das wird wohl nix .... bin ja schon den ganzen Sonntag weg aufm Kutter ... aber ma sehen das ich von dort ordentlich was mitbringe ... :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> dieses Samstag ????
> das wird wohl nix .... bin ja schon den ganzen Sonntag weg aufm Kutter ... aber ma sehen das ich von dort ordentlich was mitbringe ... :m



moin jörg nee am 16 kommen tom und simon zu mir an teich dann ein wenig grillen und wenn frischfisch vorhanden iss hau ich den räucherofen an und natürlich #g muß ja schließlich alles schwimmen :q achso shippi soll auchnoch ein wenig bewegt werden :q weist doch wer rastet der rostet :m

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin! :m


Mann, was ist denn hier schon wieder los???
Alle so früh wach...

Ich werde gleich anfangen ne ordentliche Portion Dorschfilet küchenfertig zu machen.
Mein Väterchen hat sich zu seinem Burzeltach Dorsch im Bierteig gewünscht.
Ich hör jetzt schon die ganze bucklige Verwandtschaft schmatzen!|uhoh::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du hast gut mein dorsch ist aus wird zeit das pfingsen wird:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du hast gut mein dorsch ist aus wird zeit das pfingsen wird:m



Hmmm! Ich hab noch ordentlich was liegen...:q
Könnte dir da mal aushelfen, wenn der Hunger dich übermannt!
Schneckenpost versendet ja wirklich schnell von hier nach SAW!:m

Am Liebsten würd ich auch mit Liz am 16.ten zu dir kommen.
Nur leider haben wir noch unendlich viel Arbeit hier und die soll fertig sein, bis der Geburtstagsreigen bei uns losgeht...|uhoh:
Will meinen 30.ten nicht auf ner halben Baustelle feiern!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp lass das mal liber mit derpost manchmal gehts auch langsamer |rolleyes
ja nee dachte ich mir schon mal 500 km fürn staek ,aber dat klappt schon noch#6


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guter Plan .... 
mal sehen - vielleicht komme ich ja mal längs ... aber wenn dann mit meinem Lütten bestimmt im Schlepp |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guter Plan ....
> mal sehen - vielleicht komme ich ja mal längs ... aber wenn dann mit meinem Lütten bestimmt im Schlepp |kopfkrat




iss kein thema platz zum toben und angeln für den lütten iss ja genug #6
mußt dich mal mitten tom oder simon auseinander setzen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd mal wieder los gibt noch ne menge zu tun. da brüllt einer nach salzwasser unterm kiel :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, bis später Jungs!#h
Mach mich mal in die Fischküche...:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss kein thema platz zum toben und angeln für den lütten iss ja genug #6
> mußt dich mal mitten tom oder simon auseinander setzen.




cool ! 
ja mal sehen - vielleicht dann auch zu dritt 
brauch ja nen Fahrer :m #g
werd ich mal zur Sprache bringen ...


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörg, ich kann Euch einsammeln, kein Thema.#h


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich schaum mal und meld mich dann ..... 
einsammeln is gut, aber wenn dann bietet sich das eher an das wir zuerstmal zu dir kommen würden ... |wavey:


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wäre natürlich Streckentechnisch besser.
Aber auf die paar mehr KM kommt es mir auch nicht mehr an.#6


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich Streckentechnisch besser.
> Aber auf *die paar mehr KM* kommt es mir auch nicht mehr an.#6



also ... sind fast 50 Km über die Autobahn und B404 ! 
abholen 50, wieder zurück 100, wegbringen 150 und wieder zurück nach hause *200 KM :m
*aber schnacken wir dann nochmal ...... #6


----------



## SimonHH (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> also ... sind fast 50 Km über die Autobahn und B404 !
> abholen 50, wieder zurück 100, wegbringen 150 und wieder zurück nach hause *200 KM :m
> *aber schnacken wir dann nochmal ...... #6




da ich ja nix alkoholisches trinken werde...is die frage,wer von uns fährt,schon mal geklärt.:q

jörg...kein thema...ruf mich ma bei gelegenheit an und 
dann besabbln wir dat.#6

hab dir ma per pn meine fonnummern geschickt...verbumml die nich wieder


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist natürlich auch ne Alternative, wenn Hamburger zusammenfahren#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Leude!#h

Kennt einer von euch zufällig ne gute und preiswerte Unterkunft in Laboe???

Ansonsten muss ich da mal googeln...|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Dirk,

Kenne leider dort keine Penne, weil das in meiner Schlagdistanz liegt.#c


----------



## SimonHH (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch ne Alternative, wenn Hamburger zusammenfahren#h



jo..seh ich auch so  ...jörg liegt ja direkt aufm weg #6

holn dich dann ab,tom :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Günni, altes Haus!#h:m

Hattest du nicht in Laboe irgendne Unterkunft???|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Dirk,
> 
> Kenne leider dort keine Penne, weil das in meiner Schlagdistanz liegt.#c



Klar, hätt ich mir ja auch denken können...


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sach mal, Simon, wieviele Leute haste denn schon im Auto?#c


----------



## SimonHH (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach mal, Simon, wieviele Leute haste denn schon im Auto?#c




am 16. ?? dich und jörg und jörgs lütten...   wiezo du tust so mal fragen?


----------



## nemles (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau deswegen. Noch paßt es ja.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr langschläfer :q

gleich gehts los nach plau am see motor holen


----------



## dorschunter (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

biste dir sicher?der händler deines vertrauens?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Günni, altes Haus!#h:m
> 
> Hattest du nicht in Laboe irgendne Unterkunft???|kopfkrat




Mensch höre mir bloss damit auf!!!! Bin doch damals Extra wieder nach Hause gefahren#q

Weil ich dem Kaff nichts gefunden habe. Gut es wahren Ferien ab so was habe ich  noch nicht erlebt.

Wollten doch 70€ + Endreinigung von mir.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



dorschunter schrieb:


> biste dir sicher?der händler deines vertrauens?



wo gehört das zu #c#c#c


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#c#c#c

Ich nix weiß

#c#c#c

Und? Motörchen funzt?#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



dorschunter schrieb:


> biste dir sicher?der händler deines vertrauens?




Was'n das????|kopfkrat#c

Was will uns "Dorsch_unter_" damit sagen???|rolleyes

Vor allem, was ist ein Dorschunter???


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Mensch höre mir bloss damit auf!!!! Bin doch damals Extra wieder nach Hause gefahren#q
> 
> Weil ich dem Kaff nichts gefunden habe. Gut es wahren Ferien ab so was habe ich  noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> Wollten doch 70€ + Endreinigung von mir.




Hab wahrscheinlich was gefunden...#6
Die melden sich morgen nochmal, sind grade am umbauen. Soll aber bis Pfingsten fertig sein und kostet 80€/Tag.
Durch fünf geteilt ist das ein echt guter Preis!
Endreinigung soll 30€ kosten. Auch i.O.!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hab wahrscheinlich was gefunden...#6
> Die melden sich morgen nochmal, sind grade am umbauen. Soll aber bis Pfingsten fertig sein und kostet 80€/Tag.
> Durch fünf geteilt ist das ein echt guter Preis!
> Endreinigung soll 30€ kosten. Auch i.O.!




Durch 5 ist das ok.
aber leider war ich ja alleine#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und? Motörchen funzt?#h



noch net wird erstmal komplett gereinigt dreht gut hat super kompression 
leider keine pinne. dafür ne fernschaltung. suhe dringend ne pinne !!!:m


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vor allem, was ist ein Dorschunter???



Hast wohl noch nie Kabeljauskat gespielt?
Dorschass, Dorschkönig, Dorschober, Dorschunter etc.:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hast wohl noch nie Kabeljauskat gespielt?
> Dorschass, Dorschkönig, Dorschober, Dorschunter etc.:q:q:q



|muahah: watt du so alles spielst #6


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> noch net wird erstmal komplett gereinigt dreht gut hat super kompression
> leider keine pinne. dafür ne fernschaltung. suhe dringend ne pinne !!!:m



Na da basteln wir uns Samstag was. Wenn ich recht im Gedächtnis bin, hatte meine Forelle damals keine Drehgaspinne, d.h. ein etwas besserer Besenstiel sollte es eigendlich machen.


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: watt du so alles spielst #6



Warte mal auf Samstag, da spiel ich Schiffe versenken:m






Brülllll und wechlauf....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Warte mal auf Samstag, da spiel ich Schiffe versenken:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bring aber nich soviel schiffe mit! mein platz ist quasi beschränkt :q:q:q

hab mir gleich noch schnell ne halle mit 300qm angesehen und hab mir so gedacht die werd ich mal mieten kostet 50 eus mehr als die beiden die ich jetzt habe und hab dazu noch 200 qm mehr :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann man Saw nicht etwas mehr in Richtung Norden verlegen?
Ich hab nicht mal Unterstellplatz für nen Schlauchitrailer und Du redest von 300 qm#q#q#q


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bring aber nich soviel schiffe mit! mein platz ist quasi beschränkt :q:q:q



Hauptsache, Dein Teich ist tief genug für alle Wracks.:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:such dir mal nen schwager mit bauunternehmen dann klappt dat auch mit ner halle :q:q:q

mit wieviel tieflader kommst du ? weil ich muß ja platz schaffen damit du ans wasser kommst. :q


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ... morgen früh 05 Uhr gehts los .... :m
Räuchergutbestellung heute telefonisch entgegen genommen 
mal sehen obs funzt !


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gudn tach |wavey:


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:such dir mal nen schwager mit bauunternehmen dann klappt dat auch mit ner halle :q:q:q
> 
> mit wieviel tieflader kommst du ? weil ich muß ja platz schaffen damit du ans wasser kommst. :q



Ähm..Okey, guter Vorschlag. Wann passt es Deiner Frau denn so?:m:m:m


Und den Weg schieße ich mir frei, mach Dir mal keine Sorgen:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörg, das funzt. Also geb Dir Mühe, Petri!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähm..Okey, guter Vorschlag. Wann passt es Deiner Frau denn so?:m:m:m
> 
> 
> Und den Weg schieße ich mir frei, mach Dir mal keine Sorgen:q:q:q



morgen hat se frei |supergri aber mit mir schon was vor die restlichen tage spätschicht |supergri|supergri|supergri bleibt nich viel zeit über für dich |supergri|supergri|supergri :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> gudn tach |wavey:



dach dat och |wavey:

so rumgejammer geht gleich weiter ,frustabbau mit bohlen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> so ... morgen früh 05 Uhr gehts los .... :m
> Räuchergutbestellung heute telefonisch entgegen genommen
> mal sehen obs funzt !


gibbet nu doch fisch |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na gut, dann probier ichs gleich beim Schwager.|wavey:

Was tut man(n) nicht alles fürs Hobby


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na gut, dann probier ichs gleich beim Schwager.|wavey:
> 
> Was tut man(n) nicht alles fürs Hobby



alles klar stell dich nächsten samstag anne a7 der kommt dann irgendwann vorbei aus dänemark.|supergri


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gibbet nu doch fisch |rolleyes



Na hoffe ich doch. Wenn der Kerl nix fängt, wer dann???


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich halt ja von dsds nix...aber zum ablachen besser als jede comedy 

oder is dat comedy? |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und mit pullmoll geht nich immer besser


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haddu was eingeworfen?


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haddu was eingeworfen?





tanja kuckt dsds...das kann man nur unter drogen oder im vollsuff

ertragen 

aber zum ablachen...das beste :q


----------



## SimonHH (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr schlafmützen #h


----------



## nemles (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin#h#h#h


----------



## SimonHH (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom...

na? gehts besser mit der grippe?


----------



## nemles (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieht schon mal ganz gut aus. Werd gleich mal an die frische Luft zum Brötchen holen.


----------



## SimonHH (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo....macht dat.

ich werd jetzt auch n bischen wat frühstücken...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

endlich wieder Montag :vik:  wat'n goiles Wetter #6 schade für alle die, die arbeiten müßen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin
blos nachts iss zu kalt |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> blos nachts iss zu kalt |uhoh:


 
moin Andy

muddu Degge benutzen :q:q:q 

so 'ne leichte Frostschicht hatte es hier vorhin auch noch, aber herrlich sonnig inzwischen, ich könnt glatt Angeln gehen |uhoh: |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Männers !
war trotz allem ne tolle Tour gestern ... aber Fänge - trotz einiger schööööner Dorsche bis 89 cm - doch irgendwie nicht soooo doll #d
40 Angler zusammen 57 Fische, ich lag mit meinen 3 noch ganz gut im Rennen auf Platz 6 .... Bilder zeig ich dann mal an anderer Stelle und verlink das hier ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ha ich doch ne decke aber nur für mich und was mach ich mit dem rest der welt |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin Männers !
> war trotz allem ne tolle Tour gestern ... aber Fänge - trotz einiger schööööner Dorsche bis 89 cm - doch irgendwie nicht soooo doll #d
> 40 Angler zusammen 57 Fische, ich lag mit meinen 3 noch ganz gut im Rennen auf Platz 6 .... Bilder zeig ich dann mal an anderer Stelle und verlink das hier ...



naja kisten können ja nich immer voll sein dafür hattet ihr ja sonne pur . und das iss ja auch was,wird man zwar nich satt von dafür aber braun


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ha ich doch ne decke aber nur für mich und was mach ich mit dem rest der welt |rolleyes


 
Du könntest, zumindest die nähere Umgebung, mit SingleMalt bestäuben :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg 

das hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an, gib Gas mit den Bildern :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo guckst du mal auffe uhr |uhoh: und das am frühen morgen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo guckst du mal auffe uhr |uhoh: und das am frühen morgen


 
...na und...... :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat iss ja wie milch saufen genauso eklig :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dat iss ja wie milch saufen genauso eklig :q


 
...ey...ganz vorsichtich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :q wenigstens kann man den Kuhsaft zu jeder Zeit trinken, ohne schief angeguckt zu werden :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: na dann stell dich mal inne citty und hau dir nen tetrapack hinter bin mal gespannt wieviel da blöd gucken danach versuchste mal das gleiche mitten bier :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: na dann stell dich mal inne citty und hau dir nen tetrapack hinter bin mal gespannt wieviel da blög gucken danach versuchste mal das gleiche mitten bier :q:q:q


 
Ok...ungefähr gleich blöd  aber ehrlich gesagt kuckt dich in der Stadt eh keiner an :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jou dat kann natürlich auch sein weil eh alle  öffendlich bier saufen und mit milch nachspülen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ok...ungefähr gleich blöd  aber ehrlich gesagt kuckt dich in der Stadt eh keiner an :q:q:q


 

...außer Du sitzt gerade entspannt an einem Ufer und hast Deine Angel ausgelegt, dann ist das Interesse groß :vik: :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jou dat kann natürlich auch sein weil eh alle öffendlich bier saufen und mit milch nachspülen :q:q:q


 

#r |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

beißen sie ,gibts hier fisch,was für fisch ,was machen sie an haken, und wenns ganz blöd kommt sie quelen doch wohl nich etwa die tiere mit dem haken :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ich beiße...nein ich steh hier nur aus Spaß...am liebsten Touristen...und falls es wirklich blöd kommt...nein nicht mit dem Haken..ich zieh den raus und quatsch ihn tot


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Leut!#h

Mann, was habt'n ihr hier schon wieder für Debatten???|rolleyes

@ Andy San,

wie war der Braten?:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk 

is doch nur das übliche Montag morgen Fieber


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> 
> is doch nur das übliche Montag morgen Fieber




Yo Mann!

Fieber???|uhoh:

Nicht schon wieder!!!#d|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:

Ganze letzte Woche war voll davon...
Verkackte Grippe!:r

Jetzt sitz ich wieder hier im Büro und der Schreibtisch quillt über vor Arbeit...#q

Na ja, wenigstens rast so die Zeit!!!:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo Mann!
> 
> Fieber???|uhoh:
> 
> ...


 
..bist wieder Fit?!?! aber die Arbeit hinterher ist immer übel :g naja den hau mal rein #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat iss nur los mit euch |uhoh: warum seid ihr immer alle krank,#c bin ich hier der einzigste der immer fit iss :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur ich Blödmann hab heut morgen meinen I-pod zu Haus liegen lassen!:r#q:r
Somit also heute keine Musik! Und ohne Musik = Arbeit = LANGWEILIG


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Andy San,
> 
> wie war der Braten?:m



die allergrößte sahne wars mal wieder :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss nur los mit euch |uhoh: warum seid ihr immer alle krank,#c bin ich hier der einzigste der immer fit iss :q:q:q


 

   zuviel Malt, da traut sich keine Vire ran :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur ich Blödmann hab heut morgen meinen I-pod zu Haus liegen lassen!:r#q:r
> Somit also heute keine Musik! Und ohne Musik = Arbeit = LANGWEILIG



dann sing doch einfach und schon hauen deine kollegen ab und du kannst laut vom pc die mucke hören |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur ich Blödmann hab heut morgen meinen I-pod zu Haus liegen lassen!:r#q:r
> Somit also heute keine Musik! Und ohne Musik = Arbeit = LANGWEILIG


 
...hast Boxen.... defjay :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss nur los mit euch |uhoh: warum seid ihr immer alle krank,#c bin ich hier der einzigste der immer fit iss :q:q:q



OH OH!!! Jetzt haste es ausgesprochen!!!|uhoh::q

Wirst schon sehen, was de davon hast!!!|rolleyes

Think about the omen....#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> zuviel Malt, da traut sich keine Vire ran :q



nee ich bin der geborene urtyp :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> OH OH!!! Jetzt haste es ausgesprochen!!!|uhoh::q
> 
> Wirst schon sehen, was de davon hast!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Think about the omen....#h



meinste ich hab mir den virus ran orakelt


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> OH OH!!! Jetzt haste es ausgesprochen!!!|uhoh::q
> 
> Wirst schon sehen, was de davon hast!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Think about the omen....#h


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> nee ich bin der geborene urtyp :q:q:q


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> meinste ich hab mir den virus ran orakelt


 
#d#d :q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hast Boxen.... defjay :m



Leider hab ich keine Boxen hier an der Gurke!#d

Na ja, ein Tach geht's schon mit "ohne" Gedudel...|rolleyes

Singen wär natürlich oberbrutal!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Singen wär natürlich oberbrutal!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
ich stell mir das ganz nett vor, ein ganzes Büro für Dich allein....:m:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> meinste ich hab mir den virus ran orakelt



Genau so schaut's!!!:q

Meist erwischt es die "Urtypen" dann ganz heftigst und saulang!
Also viel "Spaß" demnächst...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine zeit um krank zu werden meine bootsbaustelle iss schon am warten .ich ziehe um :q bekomme von meinem schwager ne halle mit knapp 300 quadratmeter endlich platz ohne ende :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich stell mir das ganz nett vor, ein ganzes Büro für Dich allein....:m:q:q




Gut, das hab ich ja sowieso! :vik:
























Nur, mein Büro ist nur 3,5m x 3m!#t#t#t



Aber so ne ganze Abteilung bei uns leer, das hätte auch mal was...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du würdest mit Deinem "Wohlgesang"  'ne ganze Abteilung leermachen? #r


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine zeit um krank zu werden meine bootsbaustelle iss schon am warten .ich ziehe um :q bekomme von meinem schwager ne halle mit knapp 300 quadratmeter endlich platz ohne ende :vik:




Ui! Super!!!#6

Sowas ist natürlich optimal!

Ich hab eventuell jetzt auch ne alte Scheune in Aussicht...

Mal gucken, ob ich die langfristig pachten oder vielleicht sogar kaufen kann!

Dann hätte ich auch keine Platzprobleme mehr und könnt über so ein GFK Böötchen nachdenken...|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*hier* nen paar Bilder .... #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten schönes wetter #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui! Super!!!#6
> 
> Sowas ist natürlich optimal!
> 
> ...



gib gas das kajütboot iss noch da :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du würdest mit Deinem "Wohlgesang"  'ne ganze Abteilung leermachen? #r




Gib mir ein Mikro und ne gescheite Anlage und ich räum dir den Hansapark in 3 Minuten!!!!:vik::q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *hier* nen paar Bilder .... #h



Feinstes Wetterchen, Jörg!!!#6

Was machten der Typ mit dem großen Dorsch für eine Fresse?
Der geht wohl zum Lachen in den Keller???:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gib mir ein Mikro und ne gescheite Anlage und ich räum dir den Hansapark in 3 Minuten!!!!:vik::q:q:q


 
*Hansapark  *|abgelehn zu nah an der Ostsee, damit könntest Du die Dorschbestände endgültig zum Kollabieren bringen :q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gib gas das kajütboot iss noch da :q




Ich werd mich da die Woche mal drum kümmern...:q

Dann hätt ich Unterstellpaltz für unsern Hänger, für nen feinen Trecker und ein Böötche!
Uhhh, bin schon ganz schön am planen!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Feinstes Wetterchen, Jörg!!!#6
> 
> Was machten der Typ mit dem großen Dorsch für eine Fresse?
> Der geht wohl zum Lachen in den Keller???:q


 
ohohoh Dirk, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das Chuck Norris :vik: .....


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *Hansapark  *|abgelehn zu nah an der Ostsee, damit könntest Du die Dorschbestände endgültig zum Kollabieren bringen :q:q



War ja nur ein Beispiel, um dir meine Gesangesqualitäten bildhaft zu machen!!!

Ich sing ja nicht! Weiß ja, was das für meine Umwelt zu bedeuten hätte....:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ohohoh Dirk, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das Chuck Norris :vik: .....




Vielleicht der Deutsche Stiefbruder??? |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gestern hat mein Kumpel Sebastian in der Kieler Förde beim schleppen nen 96 cm Lachs gefangen !!!! |bla:
uch ich sitz mitn Boot aufm trockenen #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Angst ist nicht die einzige Emotion, die Chuck Norris bei anderen spüren kann. Er kann auch deine Hoffnung spüren, Hoffnung wie in: "Ich hoffe Chuck Norris verpasst mir keinen Roundhouse-Kick.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> gestern hat mein Kumpel Sebastian in der Kieler Förde beim schleppen nen 96 cm Lachs gefangen !!!! |bla:
> uch ich sitz mitn Boot aufm trockenen #q




|bigeyesSo, jetzt läuft mir natürlich die Sabber!!!|rolleyes

Danke Jörg!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> gestern hat mein Kumpel Sebastian in der Kieler Förde beim schleppen nen 96 cm Lachs gefangen !!!! |bla:
> uch ich sitz mitn Boot aufm trockenen #q


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyesSo, jetzt läuft mir natürlich die Sabber!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Danke Jörg!!!


 
Keine Frage, da schließ ich mich an :m das schiebt gerade den Bootsführerschein an oberste muss-ich-dieses-Jahr-unbedingt-machen Position


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier mal was zum anheizen ......


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hier mal was zum anheizen ......




Toller Fisch!!!#6

Nur sieht der gaaaanz schön schlank aus auf dem Bild...|kopfkrat
Aber bestimmt, weil er ausgenommen ist!

So einen würd ich auch an der Mefospinne nehmen!
Das gibt bestimmt nen unvergesslichen Tanz.|rolleyes:l


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ausgenommen bestimmt noch nicht ... 
Lachse sind wohl auch etwas schlanker als Mefos ... die werden rst richtig dick wenn die nochn büschn größer sind ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ausgenommen bestimmt noch nicht ...
> Lachse sind wohl auch etwas schlanker als Mefos ... die werden rst richtig dick wenn die nochn büschn größer sind ;-)




Hmmm! Was meinste wie legger der schmeckt!!!|rolleyes

Sach dem Kollegen mal ein digges Petri von mir...#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörg, mal was anderes!

Eignen sich die Heringe im Frühjahr zum Matjeshering, oder nur zum Räuchern oder Braten???#c


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...ich denke mal,das sich der frühjahrshering für matjes eignet.

wobei ich nu am überlegen bin,ob für matjes abgelaichter oder noch *unreifer*

hering genommen wird.|kopfkrat

dat weiss ich nämelich nich so ganz genau...;+

könnte  man ja ma googln...


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...ich denke mal,das sich der frühjahrshering für matjes eignet.
> 
> wobei ich nu am überlegen bin,ob für matjes abgelaichter oder noch *unreifer*
> 
> ...



Moin Simon!

Ich glaube das hat irgendwie mit dem Fettgehalt der Fische zu tun...|rolleyes
Nur weiß ich halt jetzt nicht, ob mager (Frühjahrshering) oder fett (Sommer) besser ist!|rolleyes

Weil mein Onkel hat gestern das Thema Hering angeschnitten!|supergri
Vielleicht geht ja das letzte WE im März ne MFT Heringsangeltour ab???


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Simon!
> 
> Ich glaube das hat irgendwie mit dem Fettgehalt der Fische zu tun...|rolleyes
> Nur weiß ich halt jetzt nicht, ob mager (Frühjahrshering) oder fett (Sommer) besser ist!|rolleyes
> ...




moin dirk!!

ja,hat mit dem fettgehalt zu tun...soviel wie ich weiss.

hm...sogesehen,würd ich sagen...der sommerhering  |rolleyes

ne mft-heringstour? gute idee...und dann selbstgemachten matjes mit pellkartoffeln und apfel-zwiebelsahnesoße bei euch


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin dirk!!
> 
> ja,hat mit dem fettgehalt zu tun...soviel wie ich weiss.
> 
> ...





*Absolut gerne!!!*:vik:

Hab da ein Geheimrezept von meiner Oma.
Da fahren alle drauf ab!:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Absolut gerne!!!*:vik:
> 
> * Hab da ein Geheimrezept von meiner Oma.
> Da fahren alle drauf ab!:q:q:q*


*
* 

hör bloss auf mit irgendwelchen geheimrezepten....|uhoh:

dat ende vom lied is,simon platzt aus allen fugen und rollt ins bett,welches 

mit doppel-T trägern verstärkt werden muss.:q

und schon isse dahin..die diät...der gute vorsatz...:q:q






















is mir aber auch ladde  :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> [/b]
> 
> hör bloss auf mit irgendwelchen geheimrezepten....|uhoh:
> 
> ...





Vergiss die Diäten!!!:q

Ich sach immer: *Hauptsache es schmeckt!!!*


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vergiss die Diäten!!!:q
> 
> Ich sach immer: *Hauptsache es schmeckt!!!*




korrrrrrrrrekt!:m

und bei so nem legger futter...is mir jede diät auch völlig unwichtich! :q

ich weiss 100%ig...das ich tüchtich zuschlagen werd...weil...laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange nich mehr gegessen! 

ward echt tied


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> korrrrrrrrrekt!:m
> 
> und bei so nem legger futter...is mir jede diät auch völlig unwichtich! :q
> 
> ...




Na, das versteh ich aber jetzt nicht!!!#h

Du sitzt doch als Hamburger Jung da wesentlich näher an der Quelle als ich...|kopfkrat
Zum Fischer gefahren, Heringe geholt und fein eingelegt!
Zwei Wochen warten, küchenfertig machen, zubereiten und dann nur noch genießen!!!:q
Ich komm da nicht ganz sooo leicht dran.

Aber trotzdem gibbet dat bei uns regelmäßig.
Muß mir halt mit Heringen vom Fischmann behelfen!


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, das versteh ich aber jetzt nicht!!!#h
> 
> Du sitzt doch als Hamburger Jung da wesentlich näher an der Quelle als ich...|kopfkrat
> Zum Fischer gefahren, Heringe geholt und fein eingelegt!
> ...




jaaaa...is ja richtich,dirk |rolleyes

aber meine regierung hat da fürchterlich wat gegen.

deswegen muss ich entweder bei mama...oder heimlich...oder bei tom 

fisch futtern gehn


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nagut....manchmal setz ich mich aber auch durch :vik: :q:q


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man ... ich lese gerade den Bericht im BAC Forum über das Treffen in Möltenort wo ich hinwollte ..... #q
hier mal die Tagessieger der Schleppfischer .... 
*Dorsch 9.6 Kg* - *Mefo 5,5 Kg* .... 
richtig viele gute Dorsche erwischt ..... und da will mich nen Kollege doch auch immer zum Brandungsangeln überreden ...


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oh man ... ich lese gerade den Bericht im BAC Forum über das Treffen in Möltenort wo ich hinwollte ..... #q
> hier mal die Tagessieger der Schleppfischer ....
> *Dorsch 9.6 Kg* - *Mefo 5,5 Kg* ....
> richtig viele gute Dorsche erwischt ..... und da will mich nen Kollege doch auch immer zum Brandungsangeln überreden ...




oha...das sind ja man schöne fische #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wieder 2 motoren a 20 ps :vik::q:q:q und ein kofferraum voller ersatzteile :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und wieder 2 motoren a 20 ps :vik::q:q:q und ein kofferraum voller ersatzteile :q:q:q




und wieder günstig bei ebay geschossen 

schönes ding #6

moin andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oh man ... ich lese gerade den Bericht im BAC Forum über das Treffen in Möltenort wo ich hinwollte ..... #q
> hier mal die Tagessieger der Schleppfischer ....
> *Dorsch 9.6 Kg* - *Mefo 5,5 Kg* ....
> richtig viele gute Dorsche erwischt ..... und da will mich nen Kollege doch auch immer zum Brandungsangeln überreden ...



ich wills garnich sehen sonst fang ich an zu :c ich will auch haben |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> und wieder günstig bei ebay geschossen
> 
> schönes ding #6
> 
> moin andy




nöööööööö #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so muß los boot wartet #h


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn du mal sooooo viele Motoren über hast gib mir mal einen ab  20-30 PS LS bitte :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööööööö #d




wie nöööööööö? |bigeyes

schenk bekommen? milde spende für armes bootsbauerandy? erbschaft?

geklaut? gefunden? flohmarkt? bildzeitungskleinanzeige? 

lag vor der haustür? :q:q


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> lag vor der haustür? :q:q




ich guck auch schon immer .... nix da #d :c


----------



## Macker (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk am letzten Maerzwochenende sind auch die Laboer Dorschtage falls du noch Rahmenprogramm zur Heringstour Brauchst.#h

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich guck auch schon immer .... nix da #d :c




hm...das is doof,jörg.


----------



## nemles (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und wieder 2 motoren a 20 ps :vik::q:q:q und ein kofferraum voller ersatzteile :q:q:q



Naja, einige sammeln Briefmarken, Bierdeckel, Insekten, Oldtimer etc., andere wiederum Boote und Motore.
Das erklärt auch langsam, warum Du ne 300qm Halle brauchst.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Ich sammel lieber Hunderteuroscheine nach Seriennummer.
Mal sehen, wann ich alle zusammen habe. Zwei hab ich schon:c


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, einige sammeln Briefmarken, Bierdeckel, Insekten, Oldtimer etc., andere wiederum Boote und Motore.
> Das erklärt auch langsam, warum Du ne 300qm Halle brauchst.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> ...





  #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> wie nöööööööö? |bigeyes
> 
> schenk bekommen? milde spende für armes bootsbauerandy? erbschaft?
> 
> ...



immer lustich gucken und dann zuschlagen telefon machts möglich :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn du mal sooooo viele Motoren über hast gib mir mal einen ab  20-30 PS LS bitte :vik:



schauen wir mal freitag oder sonntag hol ich sie und dann werden wir mal sehen vlt kann ich dir erstmal weiterhelfen,damit du wieder auf see kommst. wasmacht denn eigendlich deiner??? zeische ich seh gerade ls sind beide ks


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> immer lustich gucken und dann zuschlagen telefon machts möglich :q




 #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, einige sammeln Briefmarken, Bierdeckel, Insekten, Oldtimer etc., andere wiederum Boote und Motore.
> Das erklärt auch langsam, warum Du ne 300qm Halle brauchst.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> ...



kleine scheine sind interessant :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann man ausm ks nich irgendwie n ls machen? ;+ #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> kann man ausm ks nich irgendwie n ls machen? ;+ #c



jupp adapter welle und schaft verändern.iss ne  kostensache.


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp adapter welle und schaft verändern.iss ne  kostensache.




hm...wat würde dat so in etwa kosten?


----------



## nemles (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Wirtschaftskeller ist nach Rohrbruch auch wieder trocken gelegt.

Und wehe irgendeiner wagt mir noch mal was über die Qualität oder Qualifizierung von Notfallhandwerkern zu erzählen. Was dieser sogenannte Klempner hier am Freitag erfolglos abgezogen hat, wäre was für versteckte Kamera gewesen.#q#q#q

Naja, Beschwerdeschreiben geht morgen raus.


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, Wirtschaftskeller ist nach Rohrbruch auch wieder trocken gelegt.
> 
> Und wehe irgendeiner wagt mir noch mal was über die Qualität oder Qualifizierung von Notfallhandwerkern zu erzählen. Was dieser sogenannte Klempner hier am Freitag erfolglos abgezogen hat, wäre was für versteckte Kamera gewesen.#q#q#q
> 
> Naja, Beschwerdeschreiben geht morgen raus.




wat n schaiss |evil:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @ Dirk am letzten Maerzwochenende sind auch die Laboer Dorschtage falls du noch Rahmenprogramm zur Heringstour Brauchst.#h
> 
> Gruß Jörg




Oh! Das ist ja wirklich ne Reise wert....|kopfkrat:g

Mal gucken, wie's zeitlich hinhaut!

Danke


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!#h

Was'n hier los???|rolleyes
Bin ja mal der erste, der heute hier schreibt!|bigeyes:vik:

Schlaft ihr alle noch, oder seid ihr am Fischen????????


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin @ all !
neneneeee - schon wach, aber am arbeiten .... |gr: nix Angeln


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

nö auch nicht angeln  bei dem trüben Wetter hier :v ...mal sehen vlt. Donnerstag in die Brandung


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> nö auch nicht angeln  bei dem trüben Wetter hier :v ...mal sehen vlt. Donnerstag in die Brandung



Trübes Wetter???|bigeyes

Krass, wie sich bei uns immer das Wetter unterscheidet!|rolleyes

Hier sieht der Himmel grad so wie in deinem Avatarbild aus...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Trübes Wetter???|bigeyes
> 
> Krass, wie sich bei uns immer das Wetter unterscheidet!|rolleyes
> 
> Hier sieht der Himmel grad so wie in deinem Avatarbild aus...:q


 
...gestern war hier noch legger Sonnenschein und heute ist wieder trübe Tasse angesagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber bald is ja zum Glück wieder...
http://img238.*ih.us/img238/2695/fuerteventura0409110907mv2.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...gestern war hier noch legger Sonnenschein und heute ist wieder trübe Tasse angesagt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm! Feinstens!!!#6

Wann geht's denn los???


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..möglichst sofort


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöööööööööööööööööönes Bild !!!!! :k
ich will wieder ans Meer  SOFORT !!!!! |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schöööööööööööööööööönes Bild !!!!! :k
> ich will wieder ans Meer  SOFORT !!!!! |uhoh:




Yo! Da kommen Sehnsüchte auf...|uhoh::q|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!#h


----------



## SimonHH (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr lieben  #h


----------



## nemles (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, da kriegt man Sehnsucht nach dem Meer.:l

Aber Wochenende geht es erst mal ins allertiefste Binnenland:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, da kriegt man Sehnsucht nach dem Meer.:l
> 
> Aber Wochenende geht es erst mal ins allertiefste Binnenland:vik:



na na na so tief iss dat gar nich nur 1,5 stunden bis zum salzwasser gut dat ich kein bazi bin :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy San!#h



nabend dat. war noch ein wenig im schlaf daher kein komentar von mir .hatte kein bock meine tastatur zu bedienen :q


----------



## nemles (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend dat. war noch ein wenig im schlaf daher kein komentar von mir .hatte kein bock meine tastatur zu bedienen :q



Da fehlt wohl die salzhaltige Frischluft mit frischer Meeresbrise|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Männers

bin morgen mal weg   :vik: *SALZWASSER* nachholen #6   

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wo gehts hin?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und wo gehts hin?


 
auffe Blauort nach Laboe :vik:#h

Bis denn Chris


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöööön Rentner-Mittwoch bei Eggi!!! 

Da hätt ich auch Lust zu - Ist mir aber nicht vergönnt!!!

Daumendruck für den einen oder die anderen zwei Merline... :g

V - mit der blauen Brille ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirksan #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> auffe Blauort nach Laboe :vik:#h
> 
> Bis denn Chris




Nu guck an!

Unser Chris schippert schon wieder auffe Ostsee!:q|bigeyes:q

Du hast ein Leben...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moinsen dirksan #h



Moinsen, der Herr!

Heute Schreiblaune???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eher zuviel geld der gute :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen, der Herr!
> 
> Heute Schreiblaune???



na ich bemüh mich mal weist doch wie es morgens iss.:q


----------



## HD4ever (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Männers !!!

ich nix kommen zum Grillen am Sa !!! #d
heute morgen hat mich nen Kumpel angerufen das ihm sein Auto in DK kaputt gegangen ist, der macht da grad nen Sprach-Praktikum....
die Werkstätten sind dort arschteuer auch wegen der Luxussteuer, werde also statt Grillen mit dem Auto und Transportanhänger in Richtung Esbjerg (oder so) unterwegs sein um seine Mühle wieder nach hause zuholen...
ADAC macht das erst nach 3 tagen Werkstattaufenthalt  |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> eher zuviel geld der gute :q



Hoffentlich gehen nicht die falschen Dorsche an den Haken!!!

Die mit den prallen Bäuchen sollen sich nämlich im Moment verstärkt da rumtreiben....|uhoh::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau da zitter ich auch immer hoffendlich hält die mühle wenigstens in dk.deutschland iss mir egal da kann die karre streiken wie se will.
na denn wünsch ich euch mal ne nette fahrt und ne saubere überführung 

greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist für mich auch neu...
hab ja auch die ADAC+ Mitgliedschaft, gerade auch mal wegen nen paar "Auslandsreisen" mit Boot und Trailer usw ....
wenn ich das höre nutzt das aber auch nicht unbedingt viel ... #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich will jetzt sofort Angeln |motz: |splat: #:
> 
> ...



wie sind die 2 monate schon um |bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ist für mich auch neu...
> hab ja auch die ADAC+ Mitgliedschaft, gerade auch mal wegen nen paar "Auslandsreisen" mit Boot und Trailer usw ....
> wenn ich das höre nutzt das aber auch nicht unbedingt viel ... #c



jau ich hab auch son komischen schutzbrief jetzt wo du es sagst normal muß ja von denen überführt werden aber was iss mit der drei tages klausel. iss doch wieder ein haken mit inn.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie sind die 2 monate schon um |bigeyes|kopfkrat



Ich find's auch nicht sooo prickelnd jetzt rauszufahren!#d

Vom Strand aus, mit Brandungsgeschirr oder Spinne, das geht i.O.
Nur auffen Kudder müßte ich momentan nicht!
Obwohl ich auch Lust zu ner Ausfahrt hätte...

Aber muß ja jeder selbst wissen!!!#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau ich hab auch son komischen schutzbrief jetzt wo du es sagst normal muß ja von denen überführt werden aber was iss mit der drei tages klausel. iss doch wieder ein haken mit inn.




Also bei meinem ist drin, dass die dich samt Karre sofort holen...|kopfkrat|rolleyes
Mein Vadder hat die Gleiche und ist vor drei Jahren aus Ösiland heimgeschleppt worden!#c#6


----------



## HD4ever (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer sich mal fürs *Schleppangeln* interessiert .... :k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also bei meinem ist drin, dass die dich samt Karre sofort holen...|kopfkrat|rolleyes
> Mein Vadder hat die Gleiche und ist vor drei Jahren aus Ösiland heimgeschleppt worden!#c#6




ja bei mir weis ich nich so genau ich nehme das ja mal auch an. glücklicherweise hat meine karre mich noch nice im stich gelassen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wer sich mal fürs *Schleppangeln* interessiert .... :k



feine seite wenn blos mein boot bald fertig sein würde.


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wer sich mal fürs *Schleppangeln* interessiert .... :k



Langsam scheint Tom's Seite ja wirklich bekannt zu werden #6
Da findet man auch einiges von mir :q

edit: tss da holt er still und heimlich ne dicke 70er MeFo raus #6#6


----------



## Macker (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris und wat is? 
Fährt Eggi schon wieder selbst oder muss das Bein noch ruhen?
Bei unserer letzten Tour hat Bernd ihn würdig vertreten.
Ich hoffe du hast mir noch was für den 24ten dringelassen.

Gruß Jörg (Der heute frei hatte aber dem ja keiner BESCHEID sagt)


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie sind die 2 monate schon um |bigeyes|kopfkrat



Mußt öfter mal Pause machen beim Bootsbau und auf den Kalender gucken oder in die Natur:q
Alles ergrünt und erblüht in den wärmenden Frühlingstrahlen von Mütterchen Sonne.|rolleyes
Die Plänzchen strecken ihre noch so zarten Triebe dem Himmel entgegen und wollen groß und stark werden.:l




















Und kriegen am Wochenende voll die Frostkeule auf die Omme gezwiebelt#q#q#q Soll Arsc. kalt werden. Man man man, was für Wetterkapriolen.#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mußt öfter mal Pause machen beim Bootsbau und auf den Kalender gucken oder in die Natur:q
> Alles ergrünt und erblüht in den wärmenden Frühlingstrahlen von Mütterchen Sonne.|rolleyes
> Die Plänzchen strecken ihre noch so zarten Triebe dem Himmel entgegen und wollen groß und stark werden.:l
> 
> ...



hab alles mitbekommen war ja schließlich2-3 mal draußen :q
ausser das we so kalt wird das hab ich noch nich gehört soll warm werden denk ich |rolleyes egal trinken wir uns warm :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hatte dieses boot ja hier schonmal angeboten iss mein kumpel seins 
5,00 m x 2 m fibrester / seabird, herkunftsland spanien /barcelona

keiner wollte es haben und nuuuuu  ??????????  nächste woche EBAY |uhoh:#d 

geht garnich:c

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/426/kajt1sd1.jpg











habs vorhin angepinkelt:g










und gekauft :vik:


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähhhmmmm|kopfkrat Nich das ich was durcheinander kriege#c


Ist das jetzt Nummer drei? oder wie jetzt?;+;+;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähhhmmmm|kopfkrat Nich das ich was durcheinander kriege#c
> 
> 
> Ist das jetzt Nummer drei? oder wie jetzt?;+;+;+




neeeee shippi kannste ja nich mitrechnen und das restaurations projekt iss in c.a 14 tagen fertich steht also schon jetzt zum verkauf nich erst im november,wie es eigendlich geplant war.

 die seabird iss son geiles boot das konnte ich nich zulassen das die bei den schnäppchenjägern landet also hab ich sie kurzerhand in meine obhut genommen .natürlich lagen da stundenlange gedanken dranne, bis ich mich durchgerungen habe|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann werden wir ja Samstag den größten Teil mit Bootsbesichtigungen auf der Interboot 2008 SAW verbringen.#h


Langsam wird es aber eng mit Deiner 300qm überdachten Schiffsauktionshalle. Ich würde mich nach was größerem umsehen, bevor es Platzmangel gibt:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

shippi liegt im wasser das andere noch in der kleinen halle und das neue noch beim ehemaligen besitzer da die halle ja erst in 2-3 wochen bezugsfertig iss .
also keine panik wir können uns um wichtige sachen gedanken machen #g   |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

Wir werden bei mir gegen ca. 9:00 bis 9:30 aufbrechen.
Unterwegs wollen wir noch gelbe und dunkle Getränke onanieren. Sollen wir sonst noch was mitbringen, außer selbsverständlich guter Laune, Hunger und Durst?|wavey:

Freue mich schön höllisch, Dich wieder zu sehen. Schade das Jörg abgesagt hat. Hat aber auch ein Pech mit Motoren im Moment#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
> 
> Wir werden bei mir gegen ca. 9:00 bis 9:30 aufbrechen.
> Unterwegs wollen wir noch gelbe und dunkle Getränke onanieren. Sollen wir sonst noch was mitbringen, außer selbsverständlich guter Laune, Hunger und Durst?|wavey:
> ...



nöööööö rest iss da futter und nochmehr getränke |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nächste Frage: Angelgeschirr und Angeltips?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: Angelgeschirr und Angeltips?



zu 2 angeltips brauch ich nich #d kenn ja mein teich :m
zu 1 kannste gerne mitbringen zielfisch karpfen ,zander ,und was noch so beißt #6


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zu 2 angeltips brauch ich nich #d kenn ja mein teich :m
> Na dann haste halt Pech gehabt, hätte Dir sonst geholfen:m
> zu 1 kannste gerne mitbringen zielfisch karpfen ,zander ,und was noch so beißt #6



Goil, dann kann ich meine nagelneue Iron Claw Intense Pike 330 cm entjungfern


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was dachtest du wozu ich nen teich hab|bigeyes um seerosen zu züchten |supergri


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, dachte eher an Böötchen fahren, so mit Kuschelmusik, Sektchen schlürfen und was so dazu gehöhrt...|supergri|supergri|supergri


















schnell wechrennen..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, dachte eher an Böötchen fahren, so mit Kuschelmusik, Sektchen schlürfen und was so dazu gehöhrt...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja ehlich gesagt,hast recht. son bissel modern talking mag ich ja bei soner paddeltour |supergri


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mir iss auch ein wenig bohlen :v


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann doch lieber Schiffe versenken spielen:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber net meine |krach:

so ich geh mich mal putzen .
bis nacher


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, mach dat, kann ich ja in Ruhe Werder gucken. Kann ich morgen wieder Kollegen ärgern:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leude #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin leude #h



tach auch leut :m


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich würd mal sagen: Nabend Simon#h

Hat Chris schon Erfolg vermeldet?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen: Nabend Simon#h
> 
> Hat Chris schon Erfolg vermeldet?



jupp telefonisch 2 dorsche und 2 heringe


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:c:c:c Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten geblieben?#c

Naja, ist ja erst Februar.


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy...moin tom :m


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...ob ich doch ne forellenrute mitnehm? |kopfkrat

naja...hab ja noch 3 tage zeit...


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einpacken....Auspacken... wieder einpacken... Kannst ja noch drei Abende üben.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Einpacken....Auspacken... wieder einpacken... Kannst ja noch drei Abende üben.|supergri|supergri|supergri




hm...ja nö...|rolleyes

irgendwie bin ich noch so unentschlossen #c 

...oder doch die handgranaten von opa? |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dann gleichzeitig Schiffchen versenken.:m

Sach ich doch die ganze Zeit.:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dann gleichzeitig Schiffchen versenken.:m
> 
> Sach ich doch die ganze Zeit.:vik:




nix da...wenn vom ufer nix läuft...kurzerhand shippi geentert...

und dann mit AK aufn teich...




















...und ersma in ruhe eine rauchen


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Is mir auch recht. Ich dachte ja, Andy rudert und ich schmeiss die Kokosnüsse, aber wenn Du unbedingt willst, hilft mir Andy eben beim Schmeißen.


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Is mir auch recht. Ich dachte ja, Andy rudert und ich schmeiss die Kokosnüsse, aber wenn Du unbedingt willst, hilft mir Andy eben beim Schmeißen.[/quot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bwd


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...also...hier im board finde ich keine vernünftigen infos zur shimano alivio rolle#c

kennt einer von euch die rolle und kann mir da n paar sachdienliche hinweise geben?;+

dange


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dat #h
wat los warste gestern so fertich das de gleich eingepennt bist.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @chris und wat is?
> Fährt Eggi schon wieder selbst oder muss das Bein noch ruhen?
> Bei unserer letzten Tour hat Bernd ihn würdig vertreten.
> Ich hoffe du hast mir noch was für den 24ten dringelassen.
> ...


 
so ein Shize ich wollt noch bescheid sagen #q 

24ter :l hmmm |kopfkrat auch will :q:q:q vlt komm ich da nochmal mit :vik:

...aber ja Bernd ist gefahren und hat gesucht wie ein wilder, es war wie verhext, teilweise hatten 5 Leutz im Heck die Ruten gleichzeitig Krumm, aber auch sehr viele Aussteiger.

negativ wären nur die 5, in Worten fünf komplett Abrisse meinerseits :v zu erwähnen #d#d#d

ansonsten ein lustiger Tag und entspannte Stimmung, Mittwoch eben  #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schnur tauschen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Schöööön Rentner-Mittwoch bei Eggi!!!
> 
> Da hätt ich auch Lust zu - Ist mir aber nicht vergönnt!!!
> 
> ...


 
Moin Vazz

war natürlich Merlin Alarm, hatte aber die SpezialHarken zu Hause vergessen #q#q#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schnur tauschen |rolleyes


 
Moin Andy

oh neien 
da mußte ich mir Gestern nen Vortrag über Pro oder eher Contra Fireline (hab auf meiner *2t-spule* für meine *Ersatzrolle*,Fireline, hät ich das bloß nicht erwähnt)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah ja das alte thema |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan schon im büro |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ah ja das alte thema |uhoh:


 
echt :v #d 

...das kommt doch in jedem bereich vor das mal eine Marge fehlerhaft hergestellt wird.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne ne es ist immer die beste schnur die man gerade selbst fischt.:q


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

good morning zusammen !!!! #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> good morning zusammen !!!! #h


guuuuten moooorgen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirksan schon im büro |supergri




Moinsen Männers!|wavey:

Mann, dies Rätsel auf Grauezelle.com ist ganz schön heftig...

Kann mich gar nicht mehr auffe Arbeit konzentrieren!|uhoh:#d:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Rätselei beendet! Da bin ich wohl zu blond für...|kopfkrat|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Dr. Komix (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In welchen Zeitraum sind eigentlich die Leichdorsche unterwegs? Und ab wann lohnt es sich wider auf Dorsch (beforzugt vom Kutter) zu angeln ohne das man abgeleichte Fische fängt? Nach der Leichzeit brauchen die Dorsche ja auch bischen Zeit um was auf die "Rippen" zu bekommen. 

Danke, gurß

Maciek


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> In welchen Zeitraum sind eigentlich die Leichdorsche unterwegs? Und ab wann lohnt es sich wider auf Dorsch (beforzugt vom Kutter) zu angeln ohne das man abgeleichte Fische fängt? Nach der Leichzeit brauchen die Dorsche ja auch bischen Zeit um was auf die "Rippen" zu bekommen.
> 
> Danke, gurß
> 
> Maciek




Da dieses Jahr ein wirklich frühes Jahr ist, schätze ich, dass ab Anfang April schon wieder gut genährte Dorsche gefangen werden!

Letztes Jahr hatten die Fische Mitte April auch schon wieder gut was auf den Rippen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


>



suchtgefahr!!!!!! er kanns nicht sein lasen er rätzelt doch schon wieder


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na mal sehen, wann er (damit) fertig ist


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gudn tach #h


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gooden tach ebenso#h

Und, schon Vorfreudetröpfkens inne Büx?


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so...süßwasserkrempel is entstaubt und von spinnweben befreit 

kann samstag losgehn...dicke karpfen,noch dickere zander und massenhaft aale will ich fangen...:vik:

kurzum...wir machen andy sein teich leer :q:q.

...achja...ne halbe million strohhalme habbich auch noch eingepackt #6


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> gooden tach ebenso#h
> 
> Und, schon Vorfreudetröpfkens inne Büx?





hör bloß auf...4x unnerbüx gewechselt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> so...süßwasserkrempel is entstaubt und von spinnweben befreit
> 
> kann samstag losgehn...dicke karpfen,noch dickere zander und massenhaft aale will ich fangen...:vik:
> 
> ...



für was brauchse die strohhalme ich sauf mein bier und whiskey ohne die se spagetti |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also der Tag, an dem ich so nen Wabbelkarpfen angele, da gibbet es noch kein Datum für.
Und Aal....büsken früh noch.

Aber Zander ist ne Maßnahme (oder hadder bei Dir Schonpause?):vik:


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> für was brauchse die strohhalme ich sauf mein bier und whiskey ohne die se spagetti |rolleyes



Genau. Wo für brauchst Du eigenlich die Hälmchen? Zum Atmen unterwasser, wenn Du mit Shippi versenkt wurdest?;+


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> für was brauchse die strohhalme ich sauf mein bier und whiskey ohne die se spagetti |rolleyes




hab ja gestern gesagt,dat ich am teich n faulen mach...und wenn

auf der anderen seite vom teich sitz,is die bierkiste bös weit wech...

lösung: strohhalmpipeline legen...und dann ganz entspannt im hocker die buddl

leersaugen.:q


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> und wenn
> 
> auf der anderen seite vom teich sitz,is die bierkiste bös weit wech......dann rufst Du einfach: Andy, hab durst! Und als netter Gastgeber wuselt er sofort mit Gerstensaft an.
> 
> l



Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hab ja gestern gesagt,dat ich am teich n faulen mach...und wenn
> 
> auf der anderen seite vom teich sitz,is die bierkiste bös weit wech...
> 
> ...



na dann bin ich mal gespannt was die schraube sagt|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oder sehe ich das falsch?



|supergri falsch gesehen meinste ich säge mir den ast ab worauf ich sitze bin selber kurz vorm verdursten|supergri


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich stelle (oder versuche) mir  gerade bildlich die Pipeline mit 4mm Durchmesser und einer Länge von ca. 20M vor.



















Und das Gesicht an einem Ende, welches versucht, da Bier durchzunuckeln. |muahah:


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt was die schraube sagt|supergri




|bigeyes ooaahr

ich versenk dich....|gr:


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich stelle (oder versuche) mir  gerade bildlich die Pipeline mit 4mm Durchmesser und einer Länge von ca. 20M vor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pffff...einmal angesaugt und dann löppt dat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich stelle (oder versuche) mir  gerade bildlich die Pipeline mit 4mm Durchmesser und einer Länge von ca. 20M vor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehen wir es mal realistisch egal wo er sitzt wenn die pipeline übern teich geht ist das minimum wenigstens 100 meter |kopfkrat das wird ein gesauge|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:l:l:lAlso wenn Du ne Frau wärst :l:l:l


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sehen wir es mal realistisch egal wo er sitzt wenn die pipeline übern teich geht ist das minimum wenigstens 100 meter |kopfkrat das wird ein gesauge|bigeyes|supergri





naja...wat solls...kommen die augen zwar n halben meter ausm kopp,
aber egal |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :l:l:lAlso wenn Du ne Frau wärst :l:l:l




|bigeyes  :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> naja...wat solls...kommen die augen zwar n halben meter ausm kopp,
> aber egal |supergri



wie jetzt nen halben denk an die schraube da kommt nochmal nen halber dazu|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> naja...wat solls...kommen die augen zwar n halben meter ausm kopp,
> aber egal |supergri



Eigentlich müßten die Augen sich in den Kopf zurück ziehen. Du sollst ja auch saugen und nicht blasen.


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Eigentlich müßten die Augen sich in den Kopf zurück ziehen. Du sollst ja auch saugen und nicht blasen.





|bigeyes......|kopfkrat....:c...schaisse 

ok...die idee is gestorben|supergri


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also dann doch die Idee mit Andy-Diener.


















Tut ihm sicherlich auch mal gut, nach der anstrengenden Restauration des Bootes etwas Bewegung an der frischen Luft.|bla:


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also dann doch die Idee mit Andy-Diener.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   #6


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit,

so Feierabend und somit Wochenende. Gehe jetzt gleich mal Köder kaufen und mal so ein wenig im Dackelladen gucken, was die noch so schickes haben. Dann noch eine Nacht schlafen und daaaaaannnnnnnnnn, ab ins Binnenland und Männerspiele spielen.

Bierleitung verlegen,
wild water rafting mit Shippi,
Schnitzeljagd auffm Grill,
Raubfischjagd,
achso, Schiffe versenken:m


P.S. Andy,
die Klamotte hat die Abmaße
Höhe:60cm
Breite:77cm
Tiefe:56cm
Bilddiagonale:69
und nennt sich Samsung 100Hz Digital natural clear DNIe

was immer das auch heißen mag..|bigeyes


----------



## Kleini (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo !
Ich denke mal da kannste was draus machen , gehört aber auch viel Arbeit dran .
Du siehst Dich bestimmt schon damit rumschippern , oder ?
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Kleini schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Ich denke mal da kannste was draus machen , gehört aber auch viel Arbeit dran .
> Du siehst Dich bestimmt schon damit rumschippern , oder ?
> Tschüß Kleini .



naja ich bin ja kummer gewohnt also seh ich mich noch nicht shippern zumindest nich in diesem jahr mit diesem boot |rolleyes
vom arbeitsaufwand mindestens 80% weniger als bei meinem jetzigen 

kleini morgen iss grillen am teich in mahlsdorf vorbeigekommen !!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> so Feierabend und somit Wochenende. Gehe jetzt gleich mal Köder kaufen und mal so ein wenig im Dackelladen gucken, was die noch so schickes haben. Dann noch eine Nacht schlafen und daaaaaannnnnnnnnn, ab ins Binnenland und Männerspiele spielen.
> 
> ...



hört sich doch ganz gut an .
so war gerade mal am teich nulll eis also wars noch net kalt


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kälte ist mir sowas von egal...#h Notfalls sprengen wir Löcher ins nicht vorhandene Eis. Die Hauptsache ist: Es regnet nicht. Alles andere ist mir schnurzpiepe.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Regenwarscheinlichkeit =0


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*























und wehe...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tom mach dir mal schonmal gedanken |supergri schau mal auf die seitenzahl die du da mit deinem eintrag erreicht hast |bigeyes

da iss einer fällig :#2:|jump::#2:

so iss dat wenn man mir den ferkelfahnder aufen hals schickt |rolleyes ich sehe alles :vik:


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach du Scheixxe|bigeyes Ne Schnappszahl, na wie goil ist das denn:m



Ich lass mich nicht lumpen Kriegst ein Ducksteiner ab.



Puh, das wird eng.... nur ein Kasten und dann eine Flasche an Simon und eine an Andy....|kopfkrat Ich muß mir was einfallen lassen|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> *Ach du Scheixxe|bigeyes Ne Schnappszahl,|kopfkrat Ich muß mir was einfallen lassen*|wavey:



richtichhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das kann ja Eiter werden morgen...#h


So, ich fahr nochmal kurz einkaufen. Bin heute noch nicht dazu gekommen.
Morgen kurzes Frühstück (zur Einstimmung auf den Tag mit Lachsbrötchen) , Auto voll laden und dann los.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das kann ja Eiter werden morgen...#h



naja wird alles nich so heiß gefuttert wies keköchelt wird


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das kann ja Eiter werden morgen...#h
> 
> 
> So, ich fahr nochmal kurz einkaufen. Bin heute noch nicht dazu gekommen.
> Morgen kurzes Frühstück (zur Einstimmung auf den Tag mit Lachsbrötchen) , Auto voll laden und dann los.



frischen lachs esse ich auch gern als zweites frühstück


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsch euch nen schönen Grilltag morgen ! #h
macht mal nen par schöne Bilder ... |bla:


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja wird alles nich so heiß gefuttert wies keköchelt wird



Und nichts wird so heiß erbrochen, wie es gegessen wird.:v

Mahlzeit!#h


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörg, und Dir ne sichere Bergungsaktion. Fahr vorsichtig.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wünsch euch nen schönen Grilltag morgen ! #h
> macht mal nen par schöne Bilder ... |bla:



machen wir hab meinen aparat schon scharf #6

un wenns ein bisschen wärmer iss dann machen wir mal ne richtige pardy|laola:nen grund finden wir schon iss ja nich so schwierieg #g


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uns wird wärmer werden:q:q:q

Simon in der Mitte vom See im Shippi, krampfhaft versuchend, seine 4mm Pipeline irgendwo anzudocken, und wir Nüsse und Steinewerfend am Ufer. Das wird schweißtreibend:m:m:m


----------



## SimonHH (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Uns wird wärmer werden:q:q:q
> 
> Simon in der Mitte vom See im Shippi, krampfhaft versuchend, seine 4mm Pipeline irgendwo anzudocken, und wir Nüsse und Steinewerfend am Ufer. Das wird schweißtreibend:m:m:m








shippi... :q


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähhmmm....Simon.......



Das Teil liegt auch bereits auf dem Grund des Meeres.








Laß es lieber und stirb wie ein Mann.


----------



## SimonHH (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähhmmm....Simon.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ach wat...war ne propagandistische falschmeldung....und elvis lebt auch noch :q


----------



## SimonHH (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooo....ich werd ma noch n paar kippchen klöppeln,duschn...

und dann werd ich mich auf links drehn.mit anderen worten:


gute nacht...bis morgen  #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> soooo....ich werd ma noch n paar kippchen klöppeln,duschn...
> 
> und dann werd ich mich auf links drehn.mit anderen worten:
> 
> ...



alles wird jut rinn gehauen und tschüß gesagt. wir sehen uns morgen früh zum kaffee #h

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 

wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Grillen und Saufen #g #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Grillen und Saufen #g #6
> 
> Gruß Chris



hej ihr...

g&s....und keiner sagt was#d....wuensche trotzdem viel spass#h...

.....nebenbei...hier wird teilweise sehr gut dorsch und hering vom kutter gefangen........und die heringe haben deutsche dorsch-grøsse:q:q:q....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej ihr...
> 
> g&s....und keiner sagt was#d....wuensche trotzdem viel spass#h...
> 
> .....nebenbei...hier wird teilweise sehr gut dorsch und hering vom kutter gefangen........und die heringe haben deutsche dorsch-grøsse:q:q:q....



grüß dich andre

wir bereiten uns momentan seelisch und moralisch auf unseren morgigen absturz vor :q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Grillen und Saufen #g #6
> 
> Gruß Chris



noch haste die chance iss ja erst morgen :q


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> grüß dich andre
> 
> wir bereiten uns momentan seelisch und moralisch auf unseren morgigen absturz vor :q:q:q
> 
> ...



das hørt sich doch gut an:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> das hørt sich doch gut an:q:q:q:q



jau hoffendlich fühle ich mich übermorgen genausogut wie jetzt |scardie::q

so ich tauch denn mal ab #h


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das warten wir mal ab...und alles gute#6


----------



## nemles (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andre

Hab dieses Jahr noch mehrfach in Kopenhagen zu tun, genauer Zeitplan steht aber noch nicht. Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal auf ein Pläuschchen treffen.
Oder sogar auf ne Ausfahrt mit nem Kutter..|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey tom 
konnteste nich schlafen oder watt treibste dich so früh hier rum


----------



## nemles (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kennste doch, vor wichtigen Events: einpacken, auspacken, durchzählen, wieder einpacken, Bett gehen, schweißüberströmt aufwachen, auspacken, durchzählen, wieder einpacken, Bett gehen, schweißüberströmt aufwachen, auspacken, durchzählen, wieder einpacken, Bett gehen, schweißüberströmt aufwachen, auspacken, durchzählen, wieder einpacken, Bett gehen, schweißüberströmt aufwachen, auspacken, durchzählen, wieder einpacken, Bett gehen, etc.:q:q:q

Aber nu fahren wir gleich los. Noch kurz Frühstück entsorgen |bigeyes  und ab vom Hof. Sind dann gleich bei Dir.:vik:




Ähm... was sollten wir noch mitbringen?#c






Duck(stein) und wechrenn zum Auto.....


----------



## nemles (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,#h

melde mich wieder von zu Hause nach nem absolut goilem Tach.
Wasser war zwar ein büschchen hart an der Oberfläche, aber Land und Leute waren absolut genial.:vik::vik::vik:



Großen Dank an Euch alle, Ihr wart Spitze


----------



## SimonHH (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Leute,#h
> 
> melde mich wieder von zu Hause nach nem absolut goilem Tach.
> Wasser war zwar ein büschchen hart an der Oberfläche, aber Land und Leute waren absolut genial.:vik::vik::vik:
> ...




jo...dem schließ ich mich nichtshinzufügend an #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

...und wieder mal Montag  und auch bestes Montags Wetter  grau und kalt, hoffentlich gehts bald mit den Heringen los, ich kann nicht mehr, ich will los |laola:


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! 
Männers, wie wars und wo sind die Bilder ???? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !
> Männers, wie wars und wo sind die Bilder ???? |kopfkrat


 
...vlt. können die das Tastatur-klappern noch nicht so richtig verkraften :#2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war gut :q
ausser der sonntag war ******* bin morgens um 10 nach magdeburg gedüst und hab nen 6 ps motor geholt dann war hallenbesichtigung zwecks tore und dann endlich ruhe .bin noch en wenig matt :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> war gut :q
> ausser der sonntag war ******* bin morgens um 10 nach magdeburg gedüst und hab nen 6 ps motor geholt dann war hallenbesichtigung zwecks tore und dann endlich ruhe .bin noch en wenig matt :q


 

|pftroest: wars so schlimm  

..was sacht die Halle? wann ist der Umzug geplant?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zum 1.3 bin ich drinn muß nurnoch ein tor rein und eine wand gemauert werden :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zum 1.3 bin ich drinn muß nurnoch ein tor rein und eine wand gemauert werden :vik:


 
#r da macht aber einer Nägel mit Köpfen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #r da macht aber einer Nägel mit Köpfen #6



na sicher meinste ich fahr sonntag aus spaß spatzieren. nee geht ja um die wochenplanung wie gesagt iss mein schwager seine halle und der muß ja seine leute einteilen somit sind ab heute 2 mann abgestellt zum ausbau


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr lieben |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dat #h


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich könnte schon wieder....































...angeln gehn   

wenn doch im augenblick nich so tote hose anner ostsee sein würde #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ich könnte schon wieder....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
echt zum :v

Moin Simon


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> echt zum :v
> 
> Moin Simon




moin chris...

echt...schönstes wetter...und nix los anne strände |evil: #d


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und dabei würde ich ma so gerne meine neuen montagen in der praxis testen :q


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja....werd ich mich halt noch 4 wochen gedulden müssen |uhoh: 

soa...werd ma da auto leerräumen und dann ab zum hakenhöker...

bis später...|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ...angeln gehn
> 
> wenn doch im augenblick nich so tote hose anner ostsee sein würde #d



ich sach ja ...... *Bootsangeln *!!!! :m
und Mefos werden doch auch ganz gut gefangen ?!?!


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |pftroest: wars so schlimm



Nö, schlimmer!  Oder anders ausgedrückt: Einfach nur geil.
Manche Menschen haben eben das Paradis auf Erden gepachtet.
Wenn der Teich jetzt noch beheizbar wäre......:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn der Teich jetzt noch beheizbar wäre......:m:m



man kann nicht alles haben |supergri|supergri|supergri

so ich schlürfe jetzt erstmal ein legger FL dunkel :m


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann Ploooost.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann Ploooost.:m



donge


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich ahne hier erscheint gleich schlimmes |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Is zwar kein FL, macht aber nichts.... Die Glassgröße passt schon...


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gar nicht so einfach, das Bild klein zu kriegen...#t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Is zwar kein FL, macht aber nichts.... Die Glassgröße passt schon...



grunzel gehabt dat geht ja noch :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gar nicht so einfach, das Bild klein zu kriegen...#t



mit welchen programm machst du dat ?
nehm mal irfan view einfach mal googlen :m


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nun mal solo.....:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich ahne hier erscheint gleich schlimmes |uhoh:




Ich kann auch alle reinstellen......#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, nun mal solo.....:q:q:q


dat bissel halbe flasche jelzin und rest cola :q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jepp, ist irfanview. Muß mich nur erst mal dran gewöhnen. ALter Mann ist nu mal kein DZug:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich kann auch alle reinstellen......#c



alles was auf die menschheit losgelassen werden darf iss ok alles andere top secret :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> jepp, ist irfanview. Muß mich nur erst mal dran gewöhnen. ALter Mann ist nu mal kein DZug:m



einfach auf halbieren gehen und fertich


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Probier ich gleich mal. Nu gehts erst mal happie machen, und dann Deinen Wallerköder ausführen.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab da auchnoch was 

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/587/dsc00051oq0.jpg
tom sein langer weg zum fisch 

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/2167/dsc00052uv1.jpg
simon : bastel,bastel,bastel :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Probier ich gleich mal. Nu gehts erst mal happie machen, und dann Deinen Wallerköder ausführen.:q



ach die feuerschale war auch an |kopfkrat|uhoh::q


----------



## goeddoek (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, nun mal solo.....:q:q:q




Oha - de Jung, de suppt  #g :q :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Jungens!|wavey:

Freut mich, dass ihr ein so tolles WE hattet!:m#6#6:q

Wären natürlich gernstens dabei gewesen! 
Aber August kriegen wir das schon hin!!!


Stellt mal ordentlich Bilders rein, damit wir wenigstens was zu gucken haben...

*Alle Bilder!!!* :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Oha - de Jung, de suppt  #g :q :q



blos den tach danach verfluche ich jedesmal :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Jungens!|wavey:
> 
> Freut mich, dass ihr ein so tolles WE hattet!:m#6#6:q
> 
> ...



nööööö nich die top secret bilder |uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach zusammen  |wavey:


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles was auf die menschheit losgelassen werden darf iss ok alles andere top secret :q



Na dann gibs keine Bilder mehr|bigeyes

oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann gibs keine Bilder mehr|bigeyes
> 
> oder?



mensch simon iss ja ne richtige leuchte wa :q sone jacke brauch ich auch #6


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber nu is schluzz.....|closed:


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mehr darf ich leider nicht zeigen, oder erst ab 22:00 Uhr.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie war noch irgendwas peinliches dabei #c ausser softeis:q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dummdidummdidummdidumm...... Äh, nö, warum fragst Du?#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:Gerne auch die anderen Bilder per PN....:m

Will auch Top Secret Bilder sehen!!!:q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wären natürlich gernstens dabei gewesen!
> Aber August kriegen wir das schon hin!!!



Dirksan, wäre schön gewesen, wenn Ihr dabei gewesen wärt. Aber August muß klappen. Und vorher sehen wir uns ja bei der Mak-Tour. Oder mal zwischendurch.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> dummdidummdidummdidumm...... Äh, nö, warum fragst Du?#c



egal hau se rinn die geben ja eh keine ruhe :q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okey, Du hast es nicht anders gewollt....



Kommentare kannste selber schreiben.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, Du hast es nicht anders gewollt....
> 
> 
> 
> Kommentare kannste selber schreiben.#6




oh zeische war dat doch so hart |uhoh::q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, beim Rest konnte ich leider vor Lachen die Kamera nicht mehr halten.:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, beim Rest konnte ich leider vor Lachen die Kamera nicht mehr halten.:q:q:q



son glück aber auch :q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab allerdings noch das Video, wo Du versucht hast, den Teich anzuknabbern. Mal sehen, wie ich da Screenshots von hinkriege.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings noch das Video, wo Du versucht hast, den Teich anzuknabbern. Mal sehen, wie ich da Screenshots von hinkriege.|bigeyes



:chilfe


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Brauchst nicht weinen. Bin ja schon froh, das Du nicht angefroren bist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brauchst nicht weinen. Bin ja schon froh, das Du nicht angefroren bist



wie auch bei soviel intus :q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die paar Literchen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die paar Literchen



naja wir waren ja nich zum eier auspusten da


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich hätte da nix mehr ausgepustet. Und Eier schon gar nicht.:q


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm....sacht ma....am 1.5. war doch noch wat,oder?! |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

simon wo iss das bildvon der hechtmontage oder willste das geheim halten |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm....sacht ma....am 1.5. war doch noch wat,oder?! |kopfkrat



du meinst am herrentach oder wie


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm....sacht ma....am 1.5. war doch noch wat,oder?! |kopfkrat



Genau, Kleinboottreffen vor Neustatdt.Goile Tour. Meld Dich mal an.:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> simon wo iss das bildvon der hechtmontage oder willste das geheim halten |wavey:



wat für ne hechtmontage? |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir machen wie jedes jahr teichfeierlichkeit |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> wat für ne hechtmontage? |bigeyes



ich habs gewußt |supergri ich war nemlich garnich besoffen sondern du 
wolltest du nich basteln |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh, nöhhh. am ersten Mai bin ich auffe Ostsee. Schon lange zugesagt.:m


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich habs gewußt |supergri ich war nemlich garnich besoffen sondern du
> wolltest du nich basteln |kopfkrat



Das heißt Nemles und nicht nemlich  #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar doch iss doch kein problem ich sach ja nur das wir jedes jahr uns am teich einen helfen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das heißt Nemles und nicht nemlich  #h



nemlich nemles war auch besoffen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich habs gewußt |supergri ich war nemlich garnich besoffen sondern du
> wolltest du nich basteln |kopfkrat




ääääähm........nö...wollte ich nich  

also...warste doch besoffn |supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann ja durchfahren von Neustadt. Mal gucken. Dann penn ich bei Dir und wir machen Frühschöppchen... Ist Taximausi auch wieder da?:l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ääääähm........nö...wollte ich nich
> 
> also...warste doch besoffn |supergri|supergri



tom gugst du mal hier war ich wirklich so besoffen oder doch eher simon .|supergri
wollte er nich die mega montage bauen fürn hecht .kann ich doch nich geträumt haben. |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nemlich nemles war auch besoffen |supergri|supergri|supergri



Und das ist auch gut so.

(Zitat: Wowereit sometimes in Berlin)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kann ja durchfahren von Neustadt. Mal gucken. Dann penn ich bei Dir und wir machen Frühschöppchen... Ist Taximausi auch wieder da?:l



fetter plan #6 keine ahnung ob die lange da iss  kann ihr ja  einladen tun  |supergri


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sühst, ich scheide schon mal als Schiri aus. Ich weiß nur, Simon bastelt nicht.



















Der baut....|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> (Zitat: Wowereit sometimes in Berlin)



icke bin berliner und fühl mir prima ick bin de mutter des punk na jod sei dank
zitat : nina hagen :m#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sühst, ich scheide schon mal als Schiri aus. Ich weiß nur, Simon bastelt nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach bauen tut er  |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne ne unterm avatar steht basteln 

sorry überm


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mußte erst selber nach gucken. Tatsache, da steht Bastler... Ich nenne das nicht nur basteln, da gehört schon mehr dazu , hab schon ne Menge von ihm gelernt. Und hab gerade ne Montage im Keller hängen, die wir demnächst mal proben wollen. Funzt bestimmt das Teil.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mußte erst selber nach gucken. Tatsache, da steht Bastler... Ich nenne das nicht nur basteln, da gehört schon mehr dazu , hab schon ne Menge von ihm gelernt. Und hab gerade ne Montage im Keller hängen, die wir demnächst mal proben wollen. Funzt bestimmt das Teil.#h



sach doch garnichts . trotzdem wollte er ne montage basteln womit er die hechte bei arni im teich überlistet .ich lass mir auch gerne was zeigen und von der qualli überzeugen .#6


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da hab ich meine eigene Meinung... Stahlvorfach und guten alten Zepp ran.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da hab ich meine eigene Meinung... Stahlvorfach und guten alten Zepp ran.



ich auch. allerdings gummi. haben aber auch alles andere versucht mit mäßigen erfolg .da würde son kracher jetzt wirklich mal passen.


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Denn sach Bescheid, wenn Eisfrei, dann machen wir Hechtfrei..|bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dirksan wat macht eigendlich das rätzel |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Denn sach Bescheid, wenn Eisfrei, dann machen wir Hechtfrei..|bla:



heute war eis wech |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tolle Wuarst.#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tolle Wuarst.#q



:v mich auch ein wenig an die wetterlage. wo soll das nur noch hinführen |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dirksan wat macht eigendlich das rätzel |rolleyes


 *Scheizz Rätzelkack!!!*:r

Aber hallo! Bei den Bildern würd ich sagen, dass ihr bestimmt nicht gefroren habt...#6#6#6

Sehr goile Action!!!

Wer ist denn der ältere Herr, der von unserm Andy das Gesicht abgeschlabbert bekommt???|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hauptsache es kommt kein frost wenn meine pfirsiche blühen :r das wäre dann das dritte jahr und ich :vwieder


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Big Game im Dezember in SAW?



So, nu geh ich aber einen auf Familie machen. Nächtle und bis die Tage wieder.:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hauptsache es kommt kein frost wenn meine pfirsiche blühen :r das wäre dann das dritte jahr und ich :vwieder




Mußte sone olle Folie drumpacken!!!#6
Gibbet extra inne Gärtnerei....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Scheizz Rätzelkack!!!*:r
> 
> Aber hallo! Bei den Bildern würd ich sagen, dass ihr bestimmt nicht gefroren habt...#6#6#6
> 
> ...



holgersan mein langjähriger kumpel und pachtpartner und arbeitskollege und saufbruder und und und :qfeiner kerl mit dem kannste pferde stehlen.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Big Game im Dezember in SAW?
> 
> 
> 
> So, nu geh ich aber einen auf Familie machen. Nächtle und bis die Tage wieder.:m



Das ist bei uns jetzn auch gleich angesacht...:q:l


Bis die Tage


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mußte sone olle Folie drumpacken!!!#6
> Gibbet extra inne Gärtnerei....



hatte ich schon und hab damit ein haufen geld in sand gesetzt. das problem iss das der baum nicht die bohne geschützt steht und dadurch immer den nachtfrost abbekommt mein vater seiner trägt jedes jahr. iss echt zum :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> holgersan mein langjähriger kumpel und pachtpartner und arbeitskollege und saufbruder und und und :qfeiner kerl mit dem kannste pferde stehlen.#6





Oh! Holgersan gutes Mensch!!!:q:q:q

Erinnert mich stark an Schwiegerdaddy!!!

Kisselsan könnt ein Bruder von dem sein...


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hatte ich schon und hab damit ein haufen geld in sand gesetzt. das problem iss das der baum nicht die bohne geschützt steht und dadurch immer den nachtfrost abbekommt mein vater seiner trägt jedes jahr. iss echt zum :v



Pflanz dem doch nen Schutz auf die Wetterseite!

Mann, ich freu mich schon auf August!!!|supergri

Hat Liz euch eigentlich schon Bescheid gegeben???

Ich feier am 18.04 meinen 30er...
Da ist das MFT natürlich herzlich eigeladen!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh! Holgersan gutes Mensch!!!:q:q:q
> 
> Erinnert mich stark an Schwiegerdaddy!!!
> 
> Kisselsan könnt ein Bruder von dem sein...



denk ich auch holgersan iss auchnoch son alder hardrocker :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Pflanz dem doch nen Schutz auf die Wetterseite!
> 
> Mann, ich freu mich schon auf August!!!|supergri
> 
> ...



wir wissen von nichts:q#d aber jetzt|supergri na mal schauen vlt wirds einen aufschlag geben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris |wavey:

so nu mach dich mal aufen weg


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

..endlich mal augepennt  |gaehn: |gaehn: gleich gehts los :vik: böötchen besichtigen


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris |wavey:
> 
> so nu mach dich mal aufen weg


 

bin ja schon weg  aber wenn ich so losfahre penn' ich noch vorm Elbtunnel ein |schlafen #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bin ja schon weg  aber wenn ich so losfahre penn' ich noch vorm Elbtunnel ein |schlafen #d



red bull so c.a 200 liter |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> red bull so c.a 200 liter |supergri


 

hab nur noch 600ml des guten im Haus aber die gehen jetzt durch den Hals |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hab nur noch 600ml des guten im Haus aber die gehen jetzt durch den Hals |bigeyes



sollte zur not auch reichen


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sollte zur not auch reichen


 
der rest lagert im Kühlhaus bei der Tanke |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk schon am schreibtisch |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk schon am schreibtisch |rolleyes



Moinsen!|wavey:

Yo, fang doch immer um 8 an...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja bei mir gehts nächste woche auch wieder los


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die versammelte Runde !!! |wavey:
(ichsehimmernochkeineBilder)


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin in die versammelte Runde !!! |wavey:
> (ichsehimmernochkeineBilder)



Guden Jörg!|wavey:

Mußte mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern. Da sind dann auch Bilder...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau 558-560 guden morgen jörg |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schande über mein Haupt |uhoh:
sieht ja nett aus wie schon "befürchtet" (weil selber nicht dabei)  :m
mal sehen das ich beim nächsten Event dann mit Zelt und in Begleitung eines frischen Grill-Schwarzkittels dabei bin ...
mein Jack Russel hat dann ja auch genug zum toben :m


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na, auch schooooon wach ?


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> na, auch schooooon wach ?




moin jörg #h

jo...sohnemännchen macht seit halb 7 alarm 

und mein composter schmeiss ich heute aufn müll...der spackt langsam ab.:r


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soa...ich werd mir ma ne kleine hechtmontage basteln...die idee,die ich hab is zwar nich neu...aber dafür isse gut|rolleyes

n bischen modifiziert...dann sollte das klappen


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 

so zurück von meinem Ritt und jetzt Eigner  

so schnell kanns gehen, jetzt noch Echolot und viel anderen Kram zusammen raffen und in 3 Wochen in See stechen :vik: ......hoffentlich  ...dann kann sich der Schlei-Hering warm anziehen


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> so zurück von meinem Ritt und jetzt Eigner
> 
> so schnell kanns gehen, jetzt noch Echolot und viel anderen Kram zusammen raffen und in 3 Wochen in See stechen :vik: ......hoffentlich  ...dann kann sich der Schlei-Hering warm anziehen





|schild-g

dann ma los  #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...guckt mal die "schönen Bilder" im was wird auf'm Kutter gefangen Thrööt nr. 1033 an #d 
ich bin so froh das wir letzte Woche so schlecht gefangen haben  ne das geht echt garnicht,sorry meine Meinung, war echt ein Fehler überhaupt zu fahren, aber ich kanns ja nun auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch zum Bootskauf !!!! #6


----------



## nemles (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naabend, und auch von mir einen 
|schild-g

Was ist es denn für eins? Oder hab ich mal wieder was überlesen?


zu den Dorschbildern |sagnix


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> so zurück von meinem Ritt und jetzt Eigner
> 
> so schnell kanns gehen, jetzt noch Echolot und viel anderen Kram zusammen raffen und in 3 Wochen in See stechen :vik: ......hoffentlich  ...dann kann sich der Schlei-Hering warm anziehen




Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum eigenen Kahn!!!#6

Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel wünsch ich dir!:q


Mach mal Bilder von deinem Neuerwerb. Sind wir doch alle gespannt drauf, wie dein Böötchen aussieht...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bilder gibbet erst wenn ich fertich bin mit lacken :m ich denke ich sprech mit im namen von chris  

greez
andy


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabbent


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> nabbent



nabbet auch :q


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy  |wavey:

arnis hechte im teich gelten doch als schwierig fangbar...oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin andy  |wavey:
> 
> arnis hechte im teich gelten doch als schwierig fangbar...oder? |kopfkrat



na ich würde eher sagen der teich ist durch seine enorme tiefe schwer zu beangeln


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na ich würde eher sagen der teich ist durch seine enorme tiefe schwer zu beangeln




hm...oder so.naja...17m is nich grade flach,aber ok...ich hab da schon ne idee.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...oder so.naja...17m is nich grade flach,aber ok...ich hab da schon ne idee.




13 meter aber iss ja trotzdem recht tief


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> 13 meter aber iss ja trotzdem recht tief




jo...

ich denke mal,im herbst leg ich da ma n angeltach ein... 

(wenn arni dat genehmigt:q)


----------



## nemles (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Hechte in 13 - 17 Metern? Das geht über meine Erfahrung. Den tiefsten hatte ich in max. 8 Metern erwischt inner Fahrrinne im Strelasund.



Zitat Andy: "na ich würde eher sagen der teich ist durch seine enorme tiefe schwer zu beangeln"

Wieso, ich will ja nicht vom Grund aus nach oben angeln, sondern umgekehrt. Und da hilft mir doch Mama Natur mit sowas wie Schwerkraft


----------



## SimonHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na Hechte in 13 - 17 Metern? Das geht über meine Erfahrung. Den tiefsten hatte ich in max. 8 Metern erwischt inner Fahrrinne im Strelasund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...ersatzweise karbid...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bilder gibbet erst wenn ich fertich bin mit lacken :m *ich denke ich sprech mit im namen von chris*
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Moin Moin
Das ist ganz in meinem Sinn  #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> |schild-g
> 
> dann ma los #6


 


HD4ever schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Bootskauf !!!! #6


 


nemles schrieb:


> Naabend, und auch von mir einen
> |schild-g


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum eigenen Kahn!!!#6
> 
> Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel wünsch ich dir!:q


 
besten Dank, ich hoffe wir können beim nächsten Treffen schon ein bischen rum-trollen |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris #h

Auch schon wach?


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom
naja muß ja noch was schaffen heute  ich fahr gleich nach HH der Angelladen an den Elbbrücken macht Dicht und da will ich mal sehen was ich da noch so mitnehmen kann :m


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und ich Hirnbremse muß arbeiten#q#q#q

Den Resteverkauf würde ich auch gerne mitmachen, da sollen ja wirklich gute Schnäppchen zu machen sein. Aber Freitag, wenn ich Zeit hab, ist das Beste wohl schon weg:r


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ich Hirnbremse muß arbeiten#q#q#q
> 
> Den Resteverkauf würde ich auch gerne mitmachen, da sollen ja wirklich gute Schnäppchen zu machen sein. Aber Freitag, wenn ich Zeit hab, ist das Beste wohl schon weg:r


 
na ich denke da wird heute schon nichts anständiges mehr zu holen sein #q ich hab das erst gestern gelesen #q#q:c dabei wärs kein problem gewesen, da morgens eben mal lang zu fahren#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann wünsch ich Dir trotzdem ne "gute Jagd" und viel Glück.

So, muß nun los, wird ein langer Tag.

Bis denne mal wieder#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wünsch was  

Bis denn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin dat hab auch nen langen tach aber mal schön ruhig jetzt |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin dat hab auch nen langen tach aber mal schön ruhig jetzt |supergri


 
|rolleyes Du sachst dat so einfach


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin #h

bäh...viel zu kurz die nacht |gaehn:


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

good moooooooorning ! #h
jo, denke ich auch mit der zuuuu kurzen Nacht |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen

:vik: erfolgreich geplündert thread=120158  also erstmal vorweg...ne super freundliche Bedienung und extrem gute Preise...lohnt sich auf jeden Fall da mal vorbei zu schauen #6

...vorher noch beim Bootshändler nen Fishfinder gekauft lowrance X52 und dann rein ins Vergnügen auf alles 50%.....die Karte hat geglüht :c  hab mir ein paar günstige Ruten zum schleppen und ein paar Rapala Wobbler zugelegt, ein bischen Bastelkram gabs auch noch dazu...da lacht das Anglerherz


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört sich ja bestens an !!! :m
und mit dem X-52 hast du auch ein ausreichend gutes Gerät am Start !!! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hört sich ja bestens an !!! :m
> und mit dem X-52 hast du auch ein ausreichend gutes Gerät am Start !!! #6


 
jepp x-125 war mir dann doch ne Ecke zu teuer, wollte dann EagleCuda242 und hab mich im Laden dann doch noch hinreißen laßen |rolleyes ich denke das ist ein guter Kompromiss, hab mir dann gleich noch nen Akku dazu gekauft 42tacken |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> :vik: erfolgreich geplündert thread=120158  also erstmal vorweg...ne super freundliche Bedienung und extrem gute Preise...lohnt sich auf jeden Fall da mal vorbei zu schauen #6
> 
> ...vorher noch beim Bootshändler nen Fishfinder gekauft lowrance X52 und dann rein ins Vergnügen auf alles 50%.....die Karte hat geglüht :c  hab mir ein paar günstige Ruten zum schleppen und ein paar Rapala Wobbler zugelegt, ein bischen Bastelkram gabs auch noch dazu...da lacht das Anglerherz




Ui, schönes Ding!

Dann wirste ja jetzt in Zukunft mehr auf'm Wasser als auf Land sein...#6#6#6


Ich will auch ein Boot!!!


|director:*LISA!!!*


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann!!!

Keiner hat's bemerkt!!!|kopfkrat|wavey:|rolleyes




*:vik:Unser Thread hat Geburtstag!!!:vik:


!!!Happy Birthday MFT!!!


|stolz:Auf's nächste Jahr Leude... #g 



*


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr geil 

meine Fresse ein Jahr, naja fast 8500 Beiträge, diverse Treffen sind ins Land gegangen, ich denke da sollte doch noch so einiges gehen :vik:

aber erstmal:



HAPPY BIRTHDAY MFT


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> 
> meine Fresse ein Jahr, naja fast 8500 Beiträge, diverse Treffen sind ins Land gegangen, ich denke da sollte doch noch so einiges gehen :vik:
> 
> ...




au bagge....noch n grund ein zu heben #6 

also...dirk am 18.04. sein geburtstag...geburtstag vom trööt...klingt nachm harten WE |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jepp x-125 war mir dann doch ne Ecke zu teuer, wollte dann EagleCuda242 und hab mich im Laden dann doch noch hinreißen laßen |rolleyes ich denke das ist ein guter Kompromiss, hab mir dann gleich noch nen Akku dazu gekauft 42tacken |bigeyes




eben ... das reicht auch vollkommen !!!! 
wie gesagt - tolles Gerät und hat glaub ich auch nen paar mehr Graustufen als das Eagle :m

ok, dann mal nen |schild-g MFT-Trööt


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soa...nach der etwas blöden laichdorschdiskussion...


ERSTMA NE KIPPE IN HALS....bis (g)laich


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





Vielen Dank an den TE und an die Mitglieder des MFT.#6:vik:

Habe durch diesen Trööd viele seeeehr nette Menschen kennengelernt und sehr schöne Stunden und Tage gehabt und werde diese auch weiterhin haben.


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris,

erst mal Gratulation zum Dackel-Jagderfolg. Meinst Du, es lohnt sich noch, Freitag Nachmittag mal dort vorbei zu schauen?


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> @Chris,
> 
> erst mal Gratulation zum Dackel-Jagderfolg. Meinst Du, es lohnt sich noch, Freitag Nachmittag mal dort vorbei zu schauen?





....tu ich da ma mitkommen wollen möchten


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal sehn, was Chris sagt, wenn sichs lohnt, machen wir nen Anglershoppingnachmittag.

Muß ja kein Weibsvolk dabei sein:q


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mal sehn, was Chris sagt, wenn sichs lohnt, machen wir nen Anglershoppingnachmittag.
> 
> Muß ja kein Weibsvolk dabei sein:q




wäre nur hinderlich :q:q


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau, hinderlich.

Stundenlange Diskussionen in der Stiefelabteilung, die neue Wathose sitzt auch nicht perfekt und klemmt im Schritt.
Die Rute muß steifer werden, damit Frauchen auch damit klar kommt, der Wobbler paßt farblich nicht zur Rolle, etc...:v


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...ma kuggn...am WE vielleicht doch anne küste? |kopfkrat ma kurz 40 stück versenken...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

upps iss ja schon der 20igste |bigeyes habs die ganze zeit im auge gehabt |rolleyes und dann doch verpasst |supergri naja war echt ein nettes jahr dann starten wir mal mit vollen touren ins nächste .kaum zu glauben wie schnell ein jahr rum iss.


|laola:|schild-g|laola:​


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, hinderlich.
> 
> Stundenlange Diskussionen in der Stiefelabteilung, die neue Wathose sitzt auch nicht perfekt und klemmt im Schritt.
> * Die Rute muß steifer werden, damit Frauchen auch damit klar kommt*, der Wobbler paßt farblich nicht zur Rolle, etc...:v




also...mit meiner rute kommt frauchen bestens klar


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau wenns nach 9 monaten nich immer schreien würde :q
machs wie ich .ich kann das :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du kannst schreien?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei mir tut das immer wer anderes ... |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gerade von Simon verdonnert worden mal öfters wieder reinzuschauen :q

Jungs ihr schreibt auch viel zu viel, wie soll da ein armer Schüler noch hinterher kommen |rolleyes

Naja werde mich mal wieder ein bischen einlesen und fleißig mitposten 
Obwohl ich natürlich auch Bock auf ne Laichdorschdiskussion hätte :l |rotwerden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du kannst schreien?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



klar und wie blos das zucken im sack müßte länger dauern:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar und wie blos das zucken im sack müßte länger dauern:q:q:q



Das da überhaupt noch was zuckt Ausserdem.... am lautesten schreit man, wenn es am Sack zuckt bzw. man dolle dran zieht:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das da überhaupt noch was zuckt Ausserdem.... am lautesten schreit man, wenn es am Sack zuckt bzw. man dolle dran zieht:m



oder saugen lässt |bigeyes:m


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ferkel|bigeyes:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ferkel|bigeyes:g



wiiiiesooooo;+|supergri


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ab 35 wird nicht mehr gesaugt, da wird gebla...bla...bla...bla..|kopfkrat

Sach ma#c da war doch noch was#c#q

Scheixxe, wenn man älter wird.


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ab 35 wird nicht mehr gesaugt, da wird gebla...bla...bla...bla..|kopfkrat
> 
> Sach ma#c da war doch noch was#c#q
> 
> Scheixxe, wenn man älter wird.




ach....siehste....deswegen der dicke bauch


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ach....siehste....deswegen der dicke bauch



Jetzt fällts mir wieder ein...Fettabsaugung hieß das glaube ich...


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jetzt fällts mir wieder ein...Fettabsaugung hieß das glaube ich...




räääääääääääääääääääächtääääääääääääääääch   :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Männo, hab mir gerade mal den Rekorddorschtrööd reingepfiffen. Schon verriegelt. Und ich mußte arbeiten in der Zeit#q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männers klicken und beobachten dat gibbet ne pardy und ausserdem ne goile sache wenn bo ey nich wiedermal nen strich durch die rechnung macht wie bei henrik potter

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120587


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat is denn hier für'n Schweinkram los????|bigeyes:q|kopfkrat

Nicht dass euch noch der boardeigene Ferkelfahnder auf die Schliche kommt.

So von wegen steife Ruten und Sacksaugerei!!!

Also wirklich!

Ich hab gedacht, in eurem biblischen Alter macht man(n) sowas nicht mehr...|supergri#y|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werd ja wohl mal nen porno gucken dürfen |motz::q


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

DIRK|bigeyes

was nimmst Du überhaupt für Begriffe in den Mund. Ist doch völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen|krach::m

Außerdem hat Ferkelchensucher hier im MFT-Trööd nix zu suchen. Haben schließlich Geburtstag. Und da darf man(n) die SAU raus lassen.


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wat is denn hier für'n Schweinkram los????|bigeyes:q|kopfkrat
> 
> Nicht dass euch noch der boardeigene Ferkelfahnder auf die Schliche kommt.
> 
> ...




pff...sowat kann nur von so nem rotzlöffl wie dich kommen #d :q

bischen mehr respekt vorm alter...bitte,ja?! danke!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> pff...sowat kann nur von so nem rotzlöffl wie dich kommen #d :q
> 
> bischen mehr respekt vorm alter...bitte,ja?! danke!




dat gibbet bestimmt noch |krach:


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





Andy, Bier und Bratwurst solange?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, Bier und Bratwurst solange?



fetter plan #6


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

leude...ganz ehrlich...

hier im trööt wird sich anständig betragen....KLAR?!

ihr dürft gerne von saufen,figgn und laichdorschangeln schreiben...

ABER...

wenn einer von euch hier schweinereien reinschreibt,werd ich drakonische maßnahmen ergreifen.
dann werd ich rülpsen und furzen...bis einer mitm bierkrug schwenkt und ich n schluck abbekomm.
provoziert mich ja nich...ich hab auch noch die knobinummer auf lager....:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu iss gut ich hau ab .|wavey:


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





Geht ja ab hier. ich schmeiss ne Runde...


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Geht ja ab hier. ich schmeiss ne Runde...







jau....prooooooooooooost #g


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooooo ..... grad mal ne Nachricht bekommen das mein Grillgut für die nächste Zeit gesichert ist .... |bla:
mal sehen wann der Frischling auf die Kohlen kommt :m


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörch,

sabber sabber, tropf tropf

Wie oder wann hat man denn die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chance, die AOK-Beisserchen in Dein Wildbrett zu schlagen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sooooo ..... grad mal ne Nachricht bekommen das mein Grillgut für die nächste Zeit gesichert ist .... |bla:
> mal sehen wann der Frischling auf die Kohlen kommt :m



stimmt wir haben vollmond#6 denn mal nen waidmanns heil an den schützen#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das iss ja goil#6

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/02/20/850122.html


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mal sehn, was Chris sagt, wenn sichs lohnt, machen wir nen Anglershoppingnachmittag.


 
...wie schon gesagt ich kann nur empfehlen da mal vorbei zu schauen, ich glaub ich fahr heute auch nochmal hin, will mir noch ein oder 2 Spinnruten zulegen :vik:

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> eben ... das reicht auch vollkommen !!!!
> wie gesagt - tolles Gerät und hat glaub ich auch nen paar mehr Graustufen als das Eagle :m


 
...nu hab ich mich nochmal um Entschieden und heute muß ich auch nochmal zum Gründl, doch ein x-125 holen, weil ich leg da "nur" noch nen 100 drauf und hab ein Echo mit ner anständigen Auflösung, das X-52 hat genau wie das Cuda242 "nur" 240x160 Bildpunkte, das x-125 hat 480x480 und nen 5' Bildschirm statt 4', ne ne bevor ich mich hinterher Ärger, lieber gleich richtig.


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wie schon gesagt ich kann nur empfehlen da mal vorbei zu schauen, ich glaub ich fahr heute auch nochmal hin, will mir noch ein oder 2 Spinnruten zulegen :vik:
> 
> Chris



Moin Chris,
Na dann werde ich morgen nachmittag mal den Laden entern und mir so das eine oder andere Schnäpp(s)chen erhaschen.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> Na dann werde ich morgen nachmittag mal den Laden entern und mir so das eine oder andere Schnäpp(s)chen erhaschen.:vik:


 
...aber nimm Simon mit, der muß mal wieder raus :vik:


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik:schon längst geregelt:vik:

Will doch wohl keiner, dat de jung nen Betonwändekoller kriegt:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
ihr Langschläfer #d  wird Zeit das hier wieder Ordnung reinkommt, sonst können wir ja gleich wat neues aufmachen z.B. Meeresangler-Mittags-Tisch o.ä.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich würd da auch gern mal hin um Schnäppchen zu machen ....
schaffe das aber zeitlich nicht :-( #d  
könnte ja noch 1-2 Pilk-Meeresruten und eine bessere Pilkrolle gebrauchen ....  

ach ja ... moin erstmal !!!! |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie langschläfer ? guckst du mal aussen fenster iss noch dunkel:q


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...nu hab ich mich nochmal um Entschieden und heute muß ich auch nochmal zum Gründl, doch ein x-125 holen, weil ich leg da "nur" noch nen 100 drauf und hab ein Echo mit ner anständigen Auflösung, das X-52 hat genau wie das Cuda242 "nur" 240x160 Bildpunkte, das x-125 hat 480x480 und nen 5' Bildschirm statt 4', ne ne bevor ich mich hinterher Ärger, lieber gleich richtig.





hahaha ... genau das waren auch meine Überlegungen ... :m
nun hast du aber auch nen richtig,richtig,richtig tolles Gerät ! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hahaha ... genau das waren auch meine Überlegungen ... :m
> *nun hast du* aber auch nen richtig,richtig,richtig tolles Gerät ! #6


 
....noch nicht, aber ich denke die werden das ohne Probleme tauschen, sehr kompetente Leute #6 
Ich werd ja bestimmt den ein oder anderen Tag auf der Ostsee verbringen und da ist dann zuviel Zeit sich über halbgares aufzuregen, deswegen gleich vernünftig

...aber könntet ihr mir nochmal sagen was ihr von den Rutenhaltern haltet ... http://www.gruendl.de/bootszubehoer...ct_details&product_id=5509&Itemid=26&vmcchk=1 die 60grad Teile hinten ans Schild?


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie langschläfer ? guckst du mal aussen fenster iss noch dunkel:q


 
|bigeyes naja neblig isses :q oder ist die Gardine noch vorm Fenster #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ....noch nicht, aber ich denke die werden das ohne Probleme tauschen, sehr kompetente Leute #6
> Ich werd ja bestimmt den ein oder anderen Tag auf der Ostsee verbringen und da ist dann zuviel Zeit sich über halbgares aufzuregen deswegen gleich vernünftig
> 
> ...aber könntet ihr mir nochmal sagen was ihr von den Rutenhaltern haltet ... gruendl.de/bootszubehoer/angelzubehoer die 60grad Teile hinten ans Schild?



keine rutenhalter zu sehen#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine rutenhalter zu sehen#d


 
versuch mal nochmal, hatte den Link verkürzt, dadurch kam das #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie sollen die da rann von außen an spiegel |uhoh: die müßen doch auf eine wagerechte fläche verschraubt werden so wie ich das sehe|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich würd da auch gern mal hin um Schnäppchen zu machen ....
> schaffe das aber zeitlich nicht :-( #d
> könnte ja noch 1-2 Pilk-Meeresruten und eine bessere Pilkrolle gebrauchen ....
> 
> ach ja ... moin erstmal !!!! |wavey:


 
tja mit Rollen sah das da ganz schlecht aus, aber Ruten hatte sie noch ohne Ende, da kann man entspannt nächste Woche noch hinfahren,lohnt sich #6
endgültig schließen will sie am 29.03.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie sollen die da rann von außen an spiegel |uhoh: die müßen doch auf eine wagerechte fläche verschraubt werden so wie ich das sehe|kopfkrat


 
ja stimmt, Gedankenfehler von mir, ich dachte man könnte die auch Senkrecht montieren, aber dann stimmt der Winkel nicht mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die Rutenhalter sind schon ok ... aber die Frage ist wo du die einbauen willst .... oder kannst ?!
das sind EINBAURUTENHALTER ... also irgendwo Loch rein und dann werden die da eingesetzt .... 
ich hab von der Art welche auf meinem Trollingbrett hinten drauf ...


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab es immer so gemacht das ich mir seitlich 2 Edelstahlhandläufe angeschreubt habe .. die kosten nicht soooo viel, gibts in verschiedenen Längen, dienen gut zum festhalten und an denen hast du dann genug Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für ausreichend Rutenhalter ohne dafür dann noch extra schrauben, bohren zu müssen ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab es immer so gemacht das ich mir seitlich 2 Edelstahlhandläufe angeschreubt habe .. die kosten nicht soooo viel, gibts in verschiedenen Längen, dienen gut zum festhalten und an denen hast du dann genug Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für ausreichend Rutenhalter ohne dafür dann noch extra schrauben, bohren zu müssen ....


 
...das ist auf jeden Fall ne alternative und man ist dadurch auch noch recht flexibel #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das ist auf jeden Fall ne alternative und man ist dadurch auch noch recht flexibel #6



fetter plan #6 und schon gehen rehling rutenhalter aus edelstahl.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> die Rutenhalter sind schon ok ... aber die Frage ist wo du die einbauen willst .... oder kannst ?!
> das sind EINBAURUTENHALTER ... also irgendwo Loch rein und dann werden die da eingesetzt ....
> ich hab von der Art welche auf meinem Trollingbrett hinten drauf ...



hatte ich mir auch gerade im katalog angesehen die sind zum versenken.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...täusch ich mich da jetzt oder ist so 'ne Reling garnicht mal so teuer #c überseh ich irgendwas? nimmt man die im ganzen oder lustig Basteln aus Einzelteilen?


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Handläufe gibts billig .... 
Reeling - gute Frage - aber das muß halt immer genau passen 
ich würd ja auch gern eine an meinem Boot haben - aber das muß halt extra angefertigt werden #c
und dann wieder nicht billig #d
oder hat da jemand wen an de Hand der nen guten Preis macht ??


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin zusammen #h

ich hoffe...die zähnchen vom lütten sind bald...die nächte sind echt zu kurz |gaehn:


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab dann an meinen Handläufen *sowelche* dran .... 
auf die Handläufe dann meine "Trollingbar" mit den DR und  den Einbaurutenhaltern .... 
sind ganz gut brauchbar finde ich ......


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin zusammen #h
> 
> ...die nächte sind echt zu kurz |gaehn:


 
tach auch

...dann mußt Du aufhören hier mitten in der Nacht noch Schweinereien reinzukloppen...

Zitat Simon von 22:05


> dann werd ich rülpsen und furzen...bis einer mitm bierkrug schwenkt und ich n schluck abbekomm.
> provoziert mich ja nich...ich hab auch noch die knobinummer auf lager....:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab dann an meinen Handläufen *sowelche* dran ....
> auf die Handläufe dann meine "Trollingbar" mit den DR und den Einbaurutenhaltern ....
> sind ganz gut brauchbar finde ich ......


 
...die sehen schick aus und der Preis ebenso  mal sehen ob's mich heute noch übekommt und die geordert werden


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> tach auch
> 
> ...dann mußt Du aufhören hier mitten in der Nacht noch Schweinereien reinzukloppen...
> 
> Zitat Simon von 22:05





|rotwerden


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn #h ich will mal eben los 

Bis später
Chris


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeig dann mal Bilder wie das Böötchen komplett aussieht ....
dann stellen wir die da schon ne Einkaufsliste zusammen ! :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zeig dann mal Bilder wie das Böötchen komplett aussieht ....
> dann stellen wir die da schon ne Einkaufsliste zusammen ! :m


 
..kommt noch :m erstmal Grundausstattung und dann sehen ob noch Geld übrig ist 

...war gerade zum tauschen der Echos los :g hat bestens geklappt, hab dann noch 2 Handläufe 60cm lang 5,5 cm hoch gekauft, nu gibts ne Boey Bestellung. dir Frage ist nur: 2 um die kosten erstmal klein zu halten oder 4 weil brauch man sowieso #c ;+


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab 4 dran ....
je 2 zur Seite und 2 nach hinten raus ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab 4 dran ....
> je 2 zur Seite und 2 nach hinten raus ....


 
..hab 4 bestellt...weißt ja Versandkosten sparen und so |bla: ohne Boey, die hatte sich inzwischen schon jmd. anders abgegriffen |bigeyes


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na siehst ! :m
was hast denn da für nen Motor dran ? wie lang/breit ist das Teil ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast du jetzt 4 x 60 bestellt ???? nach hinten kannste  30iger nehmen hab gemessen


du kennst das boot jörg |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hast du jetzt 4 x 60 bestellt ???? nach hinten kannste 30iger nehmen hab gemessen
> 
> 
> du kennst das boot jörg |rolleyes


 
was meinst Du ? ich hab 2 Handläufe 60cm lang gekauft(+mitgeschickt  ) und 4 Rutenhalter diese hier bestellt :m

Weißt du noch ungefähr wann du die Bilder eingestellt hast, ich kann die nicht finden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische naja iss egal .sonst wäre das super wie jörg das hat 2x60 an der seite und 2x30 aufen spiegel aber iss egal kannst ja immernoch nach hinten 2 stück raufsetzten. 

ich schick dir heute abend mal aktuelle bilder .


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische naja iss egal .sonst wäre das super wie dirk das hat 2x60 an der seite und 2x30 aufen spiegel aber iss egal kannst ja immernoch nach hinten 2 stück raufsetzten.
> 
> ich schick dir heute abend mal aktuelle bilder .


 
da fahr ich doch direkt morgen nochmal zu Gründl und hol noch 2x 30 dazu :m dann ist das gleich hübsch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> da fahr ich doch direkt morgen nochmal zu Gründl und hol noch 2x 30 dazu :m dann ist das gleich hübsch



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1927609&postcount=7961

war der letzte eintrag und von dahin hat sich einiges getan :q aber das haste ja live gesehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirksan #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy Hase!:q

Ihr seid so im Bootfieber, da kann mer gar nicht mitschnacken. Nur staunend mitlesen...


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warte doch erstsmal ab bis du das Boot hast ... |supergri
ich hab je 2 davon an einem Handlauf angeschraut .... kannst ja beliebig drehen und montieren .... 
befestigt habe ich die ohne die beiliegenden Gummies, aber mit nem selbsgeschnizten Gummi darunter ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy Hase!:q
> 
> Ihr seid so im Bootfieber, da kann mer gar nicht mitschnacken. Nur staunend mitlesen...



na dann los auf auf zum kauf :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich muß weitertun #h


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ihr seid so im Bootfieber, da kann mer gar nicht mitschnacken. Nur staunend mitlesen...



doch klar ! 
du kannst dir ja schon mal sein nächstes Projekt reservieren ! :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> warte doch erstsmal ab bis du das Boot hast ... |supergri...


 
ich kanns einfach nicht abwarten :c :q:q:q fährst du in nächster Zeit mal los |rolleyes :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> doch klar !
> du kannst dir ja schon mal sein nächstes Projekt reservieren ! :vik:



nix da der bleibt bei mir bin froh das ich wieder ein paar scheine ausgeben kann zur restauration


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich kanns einfach nicht abwarten :c :q:q:q fährst du in nächster Zeit mal los |rolleyes :q




erinner mich nich daran !!! #q
Motor ja noch nich heile #q :c #q :c #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann los auf auf zum kauf :q




Kommt Zeit, kommt Boot!!!:q|rolleyes

Vielleicht macht der Vadder nächstes Jahr erst mal den Führerschein...


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so ich muß weitertun #h


 
..bin auch ein Stück weiter, hab diese hier für mein Zugpferd gekauft VW-Golf-V-Anhaengerkupplung-abnehmbar-mit-13-pol-E-Satz_


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht der Vadder nächstes Jahr erst mal den Führerschein...


 
..das steht auch noch an  naja erstmal so, dann weitersehen #6


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





Boäh, hab erst mal ganz entsetzt geguckt. Ich dachte schon, ich wäre in irgend einem Bootströöd gelandet und der gute alte MFT hat nach seinem ersten Geburtstag ausgedient:m:m:m

Ne, goile Nummer das. Ich liebäugele ja auch noch mit nem Feststoffboot. :g
Und dann dieses Angebot von Andys Kumpel auf dem Hof seiner Eltern... Ich trau mich gar nicht, meinem Weibchen das zu erzählen|bigeyes Die würde mich glatt überreden, das zu nehmen|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Boäh, hab erst mal ganz entsetzt geguckt. Ich dachte schon, ich wäre in irgend einem Bootströöd gelandet und der gute alte MFT hat nach seinem ersten Geburtstag ausgedient:m:m:m
> 
> Ne, goile Nummer das. Ich liebäugele ja auch noch mit nem Feststoffboot. :g
> Und dann dieses Angebot von Andys Kumpel auf dem Hof seiner Eltern... Ich trau mich gar nicht, meinem Weibchen das zu erzählen|bigeyes *Die würde mich glatt überreden, das zu nehmen*|kopfkrat




soll ich sie ma fragen?


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muß mich erst mal um SBF-See kümmern (melde mich gerade für März zum Kurs an), anschließend Liege/Stellplatz besorgen und dann frag ich den lieben Onkel nochmal:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will auch wissen was das fürn Angebot war .... |bla:

dann mal hin mit SBF #6


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich will auch wissen was das fürn Angebot war .... |bla:
> 
> dann mal hin mit SBF #6



Das Angebot war gut.:m

Und SBF wird hart für mich alten Mann. Alleine schon der Theoriekram. Die Fragebögen habens in sich.|gr:

Scheizze, das ich meinen damaligen DDR-Lappen nicht rechtzeitig hab umschreiben lassen |krach:


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Simon, wie, wann und wo treffen wir uns morgen beim Ausverkauf?

Ich hab gegen halb eins Mittags Feierabend und wäre so gegen halb zwei Uhr dann dort. Treffen wir uns am/im Laden, oder soll ich Dich abholen?


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Simon, wie, wann und wo treffen wir uns morgen beim Ausverkauf?
> 
> Ich hab gegen halb eins Mittags Feierabend und wäre so gegen halb zwei Uhr dann dort. Treffen wir uns am/im Laden, oder soll ich Dich abholen?





och...so gefragt...wenn de magst,kannst mir hier abholn


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, denn mog wi dat so, denn bün ück 13:30 bi di.:m


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, denn mog wi dat so, denn bün ück 13:30 bi di.:m




jo..dat is scheun #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Boäh, hab erst mal ganz entsetzt geguckt. Ich dachte schon, ich wäre in irgend einem Bootströöd gelandet und der gute alte MFT hat nach seinem ersten Geburtstag ausgedient:m:m:m
> 
> Ne, goile Nummer das. Ich liebäugele ja auch noch mit nem Feststoffboot. :g
> Und dann dieses Angebot von Andys Kumpel auf dem Hof seiner Eltern... Ich trau mich gar nicht, meinem Weibchen das zu erzählen|bigeyes Die würde mich glatt überreden, das zu nehmen|kopfkrat



wie jetzt sollte ich bei rüdi schonmal einen provisionsantrag stellen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Angebot war gut.:m
> 
> Und SBF wird hart für mich alten Mann. Alleine schon der Theoriekram. Die Fragebögen habens in sich.|gr:



ach dat ziehen wir beide hand in hand durch :q


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Provisionsantrag? Ich dachte, das geht durch als Aufwandsendschädigung für zugefrorene Angelteiche.:m

Biddu auch am Lernen? Dann müßen wir gemeinsame Kurse bilden|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> erinner mich nich daran !!! #q
> Motor ja noch nich heile #q :c #q :c #q


 
sorry |rotwerden hatte ich vergessen |pftroest:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Provisionsantrag? Ich dachte, das geht durch als Aufwandsendschädigung für zugefrorene Angelteiche.:m
> 
> Biddu auch am Lernen? Dann müßen wir gemeinsame Kurse bilden|wavey:



nene noch nich ich mach erst im jan 2009 wollte eigendlich jetzt im herbst aber da gehts 2 wochen nach danske in urlaub und bevor ich 6 stunden fehle und mich alleine quäle leg ich doch lieber erst im jan los. dann hab ich ihn pünklich zur saison. und mit meinen neuen frachter hab ich eh c.a. 1 jahr zu tun


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow, is ja wie ne Großbaustelle. Jahrelange Planung#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wow, is ja wie ne Großbaustelle. Jahrelange Planung#d



gut ding will weile haben :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin #h

Na, ausgeschlafen oder abgebrochen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Moin #h
> 
> Na, ausgeschlafen oder abgebrochen?


 
wie immer abgebrochen :v #t  naja muß ja weiterorganisieren, Gestern erstmal Hosen runter und dem General den Neuerwerb gebeichtet |krach: war ganz friedlich, eher ein kurzer heftiger Aufschrei  :e |motz: |splat: |smlove2:


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Gestern erstmal Hosen runter und dem General den Neuerwerb gebeichtet |krach:
> 
> kurzer heftiger Aufschrei




Den Trick mit der Beichte mit runtergelassener Hose muß ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren|supergri Hätte nie vermutet, das man Frauchen so mit dem Zauberstäbchen ruhig stellen kann :vik:


Oder war der kurze Aufschrei etwa so :


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Den Trick mit der Beichte mit runtergelassener Hose muß ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren|supergri Hätte nie vermutet, das man Frauchen so mit dem Zauberstäbchen ruhig stellen kann :vik:
> 
> 
> Oder war der kurze Aufschrei etwa so :


 
Das Thema kam ja vorgestern Abend schonmal auf...der Schrei war eher von mir als der Schniepel langgezogen wurde


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|supergri|supergri|supergri

Was reist zuerst, wenn man zu dolle dran zieht?



















Genau, die Stimmbänder


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Was reist zuerst, wenn man zu dolle dran zieht?
> 
> ...


 

...dann hat sie nicht doll genug gezogen  :g


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch nicht schlecht :m

So, ich muß los, sonst wird das nix mit Mittags Feierabend.

Bis denne #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht :m
> 
> So, ich muß los, sonst wird das nix mit Mittags Feierabend.
> 
> Bis denne #h


 
denn man los, und denk dran nur soviel Geld mit, wie auch rausgehen darf :m ich geh da lieber nicht mehr hin  

Bis später 
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wie immer abgebrochen :v #t  naja muß ja weiterorganisieren, Gestern erstmal Hosen runter und dem General den Neuerwerb gebeichtet |krach: war ganz friedlich, eher ein kurzer heftiger Aufschrei  :e |motz: |splat: |smlove2:



moin moin

was haste denn gebeichtet . echo ,handläufe ,rutenhalter ,ruten ,anhängekupplung oder boot |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan mensch iss ja schon nach acht|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörg

ich glaube die sind alle wieder ins bett gegangen naja kein wunder bei dem zeisch wetter


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe ... ganau so muß das gemacht werden #6
war soooooon guten Angebot - da mußte man(n) einfach zuschlagen 
"und bei nem Boot kannst du ja mal gern mitfahren, ist ja was für die Familie !" ....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hehe ... ganau so muß das gemacht werden #6
> war soooooon guten Angebot - da mußte man(n) einfach zuschlagen
> "und bei nem Boot kannst du ja mal gern mitfahren, ist ja was für die Familie !" ....



fetter plan ich kanns noch umbauen so mit liegewiese sand in den lack und palme |supergri dann fühlt muschie sich auch schick wohl :m


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haha ..... guter Plan ! :m

sach mal ... hast du wen anner Hand der mir zu "nicht sooo teure Konditionen" ne Edelstahlreeling bauen kann ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> was haste denn gebeichtet . echo ,handläufe ,rutenhalter ,ruten ,anhängekupplung oder boot |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Bist Du Wahnsinnig, Boot und Kupplung |supergri ...der Rest ist doch am Boot :g das muß man doch nicht extra anmelden


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach erstmal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> haha ..... guter Plan ! :m
> 
> sach mal ... hast du wen anner Hand der mir zu "nicht sooo teure Konditionen" ne Edelstahlreeling bauen kann ?




na dann werden wir mal mitten rüdi quatschen das iss auch der der mit den booten dealt der hat hauptberuflich ne stahlbaufirma |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Bist Du Wahnsinnig, Boot und Kupplung |supergri ...der Rest ist doch am Boot :g das muß man doch nicht extra anmelden




richtichhhh ! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtichhhh ! |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
...oder muß ich mir jetzt Vorwürfe machen #c   ich denke das ist ihr bewußt das da noch der ein oder andere Euro reinwandert :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...oder muß ich mir jetzt Vorwürfe machen #c   ich denke das ist ihr bewußt das da noch der ein oder andere Euro reinwandert :m



keine vorwürfe nie nich net


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...oder muß ich mir jetzt Vorwürfe machen #c   ich denke das ist ihr bewußt das da noch der ein oder andere Euro reinwandert :m




das sind nun mal alles lebensnotwendige, überhaupt nicht vermeidbare und gaaaanz wichtige Zukunftsinvestitionen die man(n) leider nun mal überhaupt nicht vermeiden, aufschieben oder verhindern kann ! 
was muß, das muß ! :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine vorwürfe nie nich net


 


HD4ever schrieb:


> das sind nun mal alles lebensnotwendige, überhaupt nicht vermeidbare und gaaaanz wichtige Zukunftsinvestitionen die man(n) leider nun mal überhaupt nicht vermeiden, aufschieben oder verhindern kann !
> was muß, das muß ! :m


 
Danke Jungs #6 genau sowas wollt' ich hören :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha ... ich höre gerade die Jungs sind im Kaufrausch beim Angelausverkauf .... |bla:


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man o man, Simon und ich waren heute da und ich hab verdammt gesündigt.:l|wavey:#c

An Ruten waren noch sehr gute Auswahl, nur die Rollen waren fast alle. Es sollen aber nächste Woche neue eintreffen. Wann genau, sag ich nicht
Hab mir für Norge ne Okuma Titus T20L geschossen, sowie noch Rütchen fürs Pilken und Telestock für unterwegs.
Wenn ich nicht so eine begnadete Selbstdisziplin hätte, wäre ich immer noch am Kaufen



Jetzt noch zwei, drei neue Röllchen und ich brauch die nächsten Jahre nichts mehr einkaufen:m


----------



## SimonHH (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Man o man, Simon und ich waren heute da und ich hab verdammt gesündigt.:l|wavey:#c
> 
> An Ruten waren noch sehr gute Auswahl, nur die Rollen waren fast alle. Es sollen aber nächste Woche neue eintreffen. Wann genau, sag ich nicht
> Hab mir für Norge ne Okuma Titus T20L geschossen, sowie noch Rütchen fürs Pilken und Telestock für unterwegs.
> ...





charmante lüge


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja, nächste Woche noch mal ein Guckerchen machen, wenn die Rollen eintrudeln...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man morgen kommt nen lkw voll boote aus spanien. wat wieder goile teile bei |rolleyes hab sie schon auf bildern gesehen.könnte glatt noch eins kaufen aber denn bekomme ich bestimmt |splat2: vom general|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, nächste Woche noch mal ein Guckerchen machen, wenn die Rollen eintrudeln...





 #6


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh man morgen kommt nen lkw voll boote aus spanien. wat wieder goile teile bei |rolleyes hab sie schon auf bildern gesehen.könnte glatt noch eins kaufen aber denn bekomme ich bestimmt |splat2: vom general|supergri|supergri|supergri



Probier doch mal den Trick mit der herunter gelassenen Hose, hat bei Chris auch geklapppt:m:m:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, nächste Woche noch mal ein Guckerchen machen, wenn die Rollen eintrudeln...


 
..wenn ich mal nicht vorher da war, ich brauch noch 3-4 Multis 



nemles schrieb:


> Probier doch mal den Trick mit der herunter gelassenen Hose, hat bei Chris auch geklapppt:m:m:m


 
:m


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wenn ich mal nicht vorher da war, ich brauch noch 3-4 Multis
> 
> 
> 
> :m



Und dann hast Du die okuma übersehen???;+;+;+

Oder brauchst Du für die Ostsee?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dann hast Du die okuma übersehen???;+;+;+
> 
> Oder brauchst Du für die Ostsee?


 
ne die hatte ich gesehen, aber ich wollt nicht noch mehr Kohle raushauen und ich weiß nicht ob das "Monster" die richtige Wahl zum Schleppen ist |rolleyes ist doch die für um die 60€? die hinterm Tresen auf dem Regal lag?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Probier doch mal den Trick mit der herunter gelassenen Hose, hat bei Chris auch geklapppt:m:m:m



hallo wir sind 9 jahre verheiratet davor kommen nochmal 6 jahre das macht summasumarum 15 jahre ..... das klappt nich mehr  die lacht sich schlapp und sacht nacher noch :der wird ja auch immer kleiner|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, die lag hinterm Tresen. Aber die Du meinst, war die kleine Schwester, die T15L. Die war auch noch zu haben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so hab ich getan 

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/7325/relingjs6.jpg


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo wir sind 9 jahre verheiratet davor kommen nochmal 6 jahre das macht summasumarum 15 jahre ..... das klappt nich mehr  die lacht sich schlapp und sacht nacher noch :der wird ja auch immer kleiner|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri







Der wird ja immer kleiner.....Gönne Dir mal was Größeres...|supergri|supergri



Ein Boot!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Der wird ja immer kleiner.....Gönne Dir mal was Größeres...|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Boot!!!:vik:



die maus gibbet nich größer  iss doch standardmaß


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/5736/kajt1xd4.jpg
sowas ???? 

steht nächste woche inner halle


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fang schon wieder an zu sabbern


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich fang schon wieder an zu sabbern




ooooooohhhhhhhhh |pftroest: :q


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du bist so fürsorglich zu mir..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du bist so fürsorglich zu mir..



bin halt son sozialer typ . weeste:q


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, wees ick.:vik::vik:

Und dafür lieben wir du...#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, wees ick.:vik::vik:
> 
> Und dafür lieben wir du...#6



|rotwerden dange:q


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, mal wieder Samstag und alles noch am Pennen.

Abgesehen vom Wind ist goilstes Wetter draussen. Also ab in die Puschen und einen auf Familie und/oder Angeln gemacht.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder eben am Häusli was schaffen...:m

Aber macht was Leude! Schlafen geht ja wohl gar nicht!!!

Ich wünsch euch ein schönes WE.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

..aber Ausschlafen muß auch mal sein |gaehn: #6

@Andy
sieht gut aus #6 
kannst Du mir noch mal ein paar Bilder mailen 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hoffe, Ihr ward alle fleißig und artig #6

Ich war es jedenfalls. Guckt mal was ich bei Lübeck gesehen habe, da kamen Erinnerungen und Sehnsüchte hoch sag ich Euch:c:vik::k:c#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ..aber Ausschlafen muß auch mal sein |gaehn: #6
> 
> ...



mach ich. hab heute das tor für die halle gebaut . bin gerade rein also heute gibbet keine bilder mehr aber morgen is ja sonntag und da ich sowieso nichts vor hab werde ich morgen am boot weitermachen |uhoh: schick dir dann morgen ein paar neue pic`s


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Ihr ward alle fleißig und artig #6
> 
> Ich war es jedenfalls. Guckt mal was ich bei Lübeck gesehen habe, da kamen Erinnerungen und Sehnsüchte hoch sag ich Euch:c:vik::k:c#6



nu guck


----------



## nemles (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, wenn da nicht zufällig in ca. 50m Entfernung ein paar Gleisarbeiter gestanden hätten, wäre das Schild jetzt woanders|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
...sieht nach Arbeit aus? oder wat machst Du hier so früh


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp geht wieder aufs dach.
heute schnell lüneburg morgen frei und ab mittwoch wieder volles programm


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp geht wieder aufs dach.
> heute schnell lüneburg *morgen frei* :vik: und ab mittwoch wieder volles programm


 
ich glaub, nein ich weiß schon was ich morgen mache....:k,ich werd morgen nochmal zw. HH-SAW den Fahrbahn belag testen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau gute idee bin spätestens um 9 am boot gestern geschliffen wie ein blöder die klappe vorne iss fertich ,jetzt noch ein paar kanten schleifen und we kann wohl der grund drauf #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau gute idee bin spätestens um 9 am boot gestern geschliffen wie ein blöder die klappe vorne iss fertich ,jetzt noch ein paar kanten schleifen und we kann wohl der grund drauf #6


 
goil dann können wir legger man in white spielen #d oder welche Farbe der Schleifschmoder hat :q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> goil dann können wir legger man in white spielen #d oder welche Farbe der Schleifschmoder hat :q:q



richtig feinster weißer schleifstaub :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, ihr seid ja schon wach|wavey:

Montagmorgen, und gleich geht die Woche wieder los...#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin gesagt tom |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtig feinster weißer schleifstaub :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moinsen, ihr seid ja schon wach|wavey:
> 
> Montagmorgen, und gleich geht die Woche wieder los...#6



kann ja nich jeder so lange schlafen wie du :q

montag morgen und die woche nimmt kein ende |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, die Woche zieht sich schon wieder so hin....|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man man der meister hätte aber auch bis nächste woche warten können .die woche wird richtig streß boot fertig machen und umzug in die neue halle .kommen wohl ein paar spätschichten auf mich drauf zu


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann ja nich jeder so lange schlafen wie du :q
> 
> montag morgen und die woche nimmt kein ende |uhoh:


 
|good: :c :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |good: :c :q



na einer muß es doch sagen :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> man man der meister hätte aber auch bis nächste woche warten können .die woche wird richtig streß boot fertig machen und umzug in die neue halle .kommen wohl ein paar spätschichten auf mich drauf zu


 
...keine Sorge  Verstärkung ist im Anmarsch #6


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtig feinster weißer schleifstaub :q



Da ne Prise Tabak rein und ein Stängelchen gedreht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na einer muß es doch sagen :vik:


 

...ja schon ,aber gleich so heftige Worte #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da ne Prise Tabak rein und ein Stängelchen gedreht.



oh oh |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ja schon ,aber gleich so heftige Worte #d



ach die geht auch vorbei und dann sin wir 10 schritte vorran :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da ne Prise Tabak rein und ein Stängelchen gedreht.


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist ja wie Chatraum hier...Komm gar nicht hinterher:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach die geht auch vorbei und dann sin wir 10 schritte vorran :q


 
...und vor allem der Auslieferung wieder ne Woche näher :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie Chatraum hier...Komm gar nicht hinterher:m



immer schick ruhig .wir haben doch gerade festgestellt die woche iss noch lang :q du kommst schon hinterher #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und vor allem der Auslieferung wieder ne Woche näher :vik:


 

..und die Heringszeit ist dann auch schon am Start, um mal wieder aufs Angeln zurück zu kommen  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und vor allem der Auslieferung wieder ne Woche näher :vik:



richtich dann gehts beim nächsten weiter |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und vor allem der Auslieferung wieder ne Woche näher :vik:



Und dem Fisch:vik::vik::vik:

Gibt das eigentlich ne richtige Schiffs taufe ? So mit Futtern, Rede halten und Komasaufen?|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich dann gehts beim nächsten weiter |uhoh:


 
...ich bin dann gerade Angeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :m



nemles schrieb:


> Und dem Fisch:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gibt das eigentlich ne richtige Schiffs taufe ? So mit Futtern, Rede halten und Komasaufen?|supergri


 
...sicher das, aber in welchem Rahmen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher #c  nachher ist nur noch Geld fürs Rede halten übrig :vik:


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..und die Heringszeit ist dann auch schon am Start, um mal wieder aufs Angeln zurück zu kommen  :vik::vik::vik:



Jepp, vielleicht darf ich ja mal mit |pftroest:

Sonntach gehts erst mal nach Seeretz, an Uwes Angelsee. Mal antesten das Ganze:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr sollt nich von taufe reden bevor der kahn fertich iss .sonst gibbet nacher noch gluck gluck gluck :q


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...sicher das, aber in welchem Rahmen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher #c  nachher ist nur noch Geld fürs Rede halten übrig :vik:



Keine Sorge, Getränke mache ich klar. Du brauchst nur das Spanferkel erlegen...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, vielleicht darf ich ja mal mit |pftroest:
> 
> Sonntach gehts erst mal nach Seeretz, an Uwes Angelsee. Mal antesten das Ganze:vik:



ohoh auch mit grillen und suffffff


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ihr sollt nich von taufe reden bevor der kahn fertich iss .sonst gibbet nacher noch Schluck Schluck Schluck :q



Sach ich doch gerade...:q|supergri


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ohoh auch mit grillen und suffffff



Nö der Tach bleibt Bleifrei..|krach: Ich muß mich ja von meiner guten Seite zeigen|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö der Tach bleibt Bleifrei..|krach: Ich muß mich ja von meiner guten Seite zeigen|bigeyes



ups das wird schwer :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, vielleicht darf ich ja mal mit


 
vielleicht   :vik: ganz bestimmt sogar #6 kannst mich ja zwischen 9.3.- 30.3. in Kappeln besuchen kommen :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö der Tach bleibt Bleifrei..|krach: Ich muß mich ja von meiner guten Seite zeigen|bigeyes


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#d


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> vielleicht   :vik: ganz bestimmt sogar #6 kannst mich ja zwischen 9.3.- 30.3. in Kappeln besuchen kommen :vik:



Worauf Du einen lassen kannst.|wavey: Bestes Heringsrevier.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leutz |wavey: ich werd denn mal ein paar leuten aufs dach steigen :q


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#d




Waaaas??? Ich hab auch ne gute Seite!!! Ausserdem ist Sonntag Promilenz (oder so) dabei, so richtig mit Fotoknips und so:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so leutz |wavey: ich werd denn mal ein paar leuten aufs dach steigen :q


 
hau rein

Bis später
Chris


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschau Andy, viel Spass dann noch...|wavey:

Ich mach mich denn auch mal auf in den Regen:v


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mohoin !  |wavey:
bin die Woche mal wieder jobmäßig in Mainz, im Büro nicht so oft die Zeit hier mal rein zu schauen ...
nur so für den Fall das ich vermißt werden sollte ... :q


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mohoin !  |wavey:
> bin die Woche mal wieder jobmäßig in Mainz, im Büro nicht so oft die Zeit hier mal rein zu schauen ...
> nur so für den Fall das ich vermißt werden sollte ... :q




Gut zu wissen, nicht das Du Antriebslos auffe Ostsee abhängst.:q:q:q




Tschuldigung, aber der mußte jetzt sein:m:m:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, nicht das Du *Antriebslos *auffe Ostsee abhängst.:q:q:q


 
...Tom, Du bist echt gemein  |pftroest:


----------



## SimonHH (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm...ma kurz angefragt:

hat jemand am 15.03. (samstag) lust mitzukommen nach schleimünde oder kappeln...oder irgendwo da in der ecke?
der termin ist erstmal als vorläufig anzusehen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...ma kurz angefragt:
> 
> hat jemand am 15.03. (samstag) lust mitzukommen nach schleimünde oder kappeln...oder irgendwo da in der ecke?
> der termin ist erstmal als vorläufig anzusehen.


 
...dabei :vik: egal wann :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dabei :vik: egal wann :q:q:q





|bigeyes klang aber vorhin noch ganz anders :q:q

ok..klasse...#6

wird sicher ne lustiger tach


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...ma kurz angefragt:
> 
> hat jemand am 15.03. (samstag) lust mitzukommen nach schleimünde oder kappeln...oder irgendwo da in der ecke?
> der termin ist erstmal als vorläufig anzusehen.



Da muß ich mal ganz scharf drüber nachdenken lassen.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> |bigeyes klang aber vorhin noch ganz anders :q:q
> 
> ok..klasse...#6
> 
> wird sicher ne lustiger tach


 
ne ne wir hatten vorhin über diesen Samstag gesprochen, dachte ich zumindest, ich sach doch ab 10.03 bin ich dabei #6


----------



## SimonHH (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne ne wir hatten vorhin über diesen Samstag gesprochen, dachte ich zumindest, ich sach doch ab 10.03 bin ich dabei #6




ja? |kopfkrat

oh mann...ich glaub,ich werd alt |uhoh: 
egal...ma kuggn,ob fynn und tom auch dabei sind...und dann wird da oben ma aufgeräumt im butt und dorschbestand


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgens Chris#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leutz #h

@chris planänderung !!! ich muß arbeiten |uhoh: naja gestern wars 22,30 wo ich zuhause war .heute sieht es ähnlich aus .arbeiten danach gleich ans boot und danach umzug fahren|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy#h

Wie immer, fleißig.#6 Das sieht man gerne...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Andy#h
> 
> Wie immer, fleißig.#6 Das sieht man gerne...



und das geht wohl die ganze woche so :c


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nicht jammern...klotzen:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nicht jammern...klotzen:vik:



nagut mach ich |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So kennen wir Dich... So mögen wir Dich#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So kennen wir Dich... So mögen wir Dich#6



hör auf jetz |rotwerden


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Brauchst ja nicht gleich rot zu werden. Kriegst schon noch bei Gelegenheit einen verpaßt:vik:

P.S. Keinen Bock am Sonntag mal mit rum zu kommen? Uwes Angelsee in Seeretz.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brauchst ja nicht gleich rot zu werden. Kriegst schon noch bei Gelegenheit einen verpaßt:vik:
> 
> P.S. Keinen Bock am Sonntag mal mit rum zu kommen? Uwes Angelsee in Seeretz.#h




bock schon aber chris will in see stechen und was das heißt weiste ja ich muß fertich werden we iss voll verplant


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ooooch mein Kleiner.....|pftroest:

Dann hau mal nen Schlach rein.#6 Ich will ja schließlich auch mal mit dem UBoot raus:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich tue ja schon .|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wollte ja nicht drängeln...:q

Na dann, viel Spaß noch.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wollte ja nicht drängeln...:q
> 
> Na dann, viel Spaß noch.#h



ja nee schon klar 

werd ich haben :q


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich könnt mich immer noch über den weißen Schleifstaub beömmeln...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich immer noch über den weißen Schleifstaub beömmeln...|supergri|supergri|supergri



warum #c wenn du welchen brauchst komm einfach vorbei ich hab genug davon :q


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einfach nur so.... Es gibt einfach Dinge, da kriegt man nen Lachkrampf von.:vik:

Sorry.... #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Einfach nur so.... Es gibt einfach Dinge, da kriegt man nen Lachkrampf von.:vik:
> 
> Sorry.... #h



naja dann mußte aber ganzschön viel staub inhalieren :q


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, ich erzähl Dir das mal bei Gelegenheit. Ist nix fürs Board.


















Pruuuust:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, ich erzähl Dir das mal bei Gelegenheit. Ist nix fürs Board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah ja kanns mir schon denken hab da glaube ich auch so meine erfahrungen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat chris sich wieder hingehauen oder wat?
und was issen mitten dirksan ??????


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mir nur grad vorgestelllt wie Du....


Nö, erklär ich Dir mal bei Gelegenheit.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab mir nur grad vorgestelllt wie Du....
> 
> 
> Nö, erklär ich Dir mal bei Gelegenheit.#h



ja ja iss schon klar nee mach ich net :q

so das war mein auftritt hier heute früh .ich muß los denn mal bis morgen früh. denke mal das ich heute abend erst wieder spät hier bin und dann heißt es putzen und schlafen.

bis später #h


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann sehen wir uns heute Abend... Have fun


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hat chris sich wieder hingehauen oder wat?


 
jau, mich hats wieder in die Federn geklatscht  wollte ja fit sein für meinen Arbeitseinsatz, aber wird ja nun nichts draus, aus Frust darüber  hab ich mir Gestern noch 4 Okuma Magda 30er Linkshand Multis bestellt :q:q .... www.brettsplaceonthebay.com/Items

Gruß Chris


----------



## SimonHH (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sodele...

chris...tom...was haltet ihr davon,wenn wir am 22.03. (ostersamstag) nach schleimünde pilgern?
fynn würde dann auch mitkommen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watt los schlaft ihr schon alle oder watt |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naabend, Andy, Du wirst es kaum glauben... Jepp, hab gepennt.

Muß mir mal langsam nen Angelterimn Kalender zulegen. Ich guck gleich mal nach:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naabend, Andy, Du wirst es kaum glauben... Jepp, hab gepennt.
> 
> Muß mir mal langsam nen Angelterimn Kalender zulegen. Ich guck gleich mal nach:m



ihr habs gut |rolleyes bei mir wird das angeln dieses jahr wohl ein wenig schlechter ausfallen |kopfkrat hab zu viel zu tun aber zu den wichtigen events bin ich natürlich vor ort |supergri


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...ma kurz angefragt:
> 
> hat jemand am 15.03. (samstag) lust mitzukommen nach schleimünde oder kappeln...oder irgendwo da in der ecke?
> der termin ist erstmal als vorläufig anzusehen.



Da war ja noch diese Anfrage...|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und diese hier 


chris...tom...was haltet ihr davon,wenn wir am 22.03. (ostersamstag) nach schleimünde pilgern?
fynn würde dann auch mitkommen


----------



## SimonHH (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy #h

auch mit? :m


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann würde ich eher für den 22.ten plädieren.|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann würde ich eher für den 22.ten plädieren.|wavey:




ich auch :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann würde ich eher für den 22.ten plädieren.|wavey:



Is auch besser 
Sonst müsste ich mit diggen Backen mit, will ich aber eigentlich nicht |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Is auch besser
> Sonst müsste ich mit diggen Backen mit, will ich aber eigentlich nicht |uhoh:



Au Backe... Muddu zum Monteur de la Fresse? Hast mein Beileid


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Au Backe... Muddu zum Monteur de la Fresse? Hast mein Beileid



So isses.
Alle 4 Weißheitszähne auf einmal :c Aber unter Vollnarkose, war aber auch nen Akt den Arzt soweit zu bringen :q


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Du Scheizze:c:c:c

Und Du bist Dir sicher, das Du am 22.ten Einsatzklar bist?|bigeyes

Bist ja sehr optimistisch#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach Du Scheizze:c:c:c
> 
> Und Du bist Dir sicher, das Du am 22.ten Einsatzklar bist?|bigeyes
> 
> Bist ja sehr optimistisch#h



Ja...kriege sie am 11. raus. Dat passt schon 
Nur das WE um den 15. wäre wohl noch zu früh.


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann könnte das schon passen.#h

Aber alle vier auf einmal, da verformt sich ja das gesamte Antlitz|supergri

Freu mich schon auf den Tag:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin andy #h
> 
> auch mit? :m



nööööööö hab da noch ein kleines projekt im auge was ich mir noch zulegen möchte so als neben vertreib |rolleyes.daher wird dieses jahr angeln etwas kürzer stehen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann könnte das schon passen.#h
> 
> Aber alle vier auf einmal, da verformt sich ja das gesamte Antlitz|supergri



Dat denke ich auch...
...und ein paar Tage nur Suppe essen, ist eigentlich auch nix für mich |rolleyes
Aber da muss ich wohld urch #t


----------



## vazzquezz (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: och heueMeeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alle VIER?????

Viel Spass!!!

Hatte meine Frau!

Ganz klares NO!

Wenn Du es hart willst, mach erstmal zwei, jeweils einen links und rechts, unter Lokalanästhesie!

Und achte darauf, dass Du einen Spalt beim OP-Tuch zum Luschern freihältst! Dann siehst Du die Zange nochmal kurz , bevor es am/im Kopf gnurpscht/zieht!

Lecker, da denke ich noch heute dran ...

Aber Du wirst es verkraften, in Deinem Alter :vik:

Merlin... ähhh V.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: och heueMeeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Alle VIER?????
> 
> Viel Spass!!!
> 
> ...


 

..da kann ich Vazz nur zustimmen, mir sind auch die 4 6er gezogen worden, erst oben, dann unten  ich möcht nicht aus der Narkose aufwachen mit 4 übelsten Löchern im Gaumen |uhoh: ...das war schon schlimm genug mit 2x2 aber alle 4.......doppel NO 

Außerdem verpasst Du bei Vollnarkose die geilen Geräusche beim rausreißen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










naja darfst halt 10tage nichts milchiges, keine Kippen, kein Alk usw...... auch von mir an dieser Stelle mein herzlichstes Beileid :m @Fynn


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> und diese hier
> 
> 
> chris...tom...was haltet ihr davon,wenn wir am 22.03. (ostersamstag) nach schleimünde pilgern?
> fynn würde dann auch mitkommen


 

...mal sehen was die Leitstelle zu dem Antrag sagt |uhoh: weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich davon freimachen kann  aber prinzipiel..immer :m

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mensch leute macht den fynn mal nich soviel angst .meine frau hats auch mit vollnakose hinter sich und war heiden froh darüber. wird schon alles klappen .
wünsch dir viel erfolg fynn#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
so früh hier...heißt das heute wieder ran !?!? #c 
ich warte nur auf dein OK dann düse ich sofort los :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mensch leute macht den fynn mal nich soviel angst .meine frau hats auch mit vollnakose hinter sich und war heiden froh darüber. wird schon alles klappen .
> wünsch dir viel erfolg fynn#6


 
...aber dieser tagelange Geschmack nach Tod im Maul, ist echt nicht so schön :vik: :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> so früh hier...heißt das heute wieder ran !?!? #c
> ich warte nur auf dein OK dann düse ich sofort los :m



naja ich bin wieder voll im geschäft mit frei die nächste zeit kann ich vergessen. heute kommt dein boot in die neue halle :vik: mal schauen wenn die auffahrt bis sonntag fertig iss hol ich meins auch am sontag abend.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...aber dieser tagelange Geschmack nach Tod im Maul, ist echt nicht so schön :vik: :v



ja das mag schon sein aber stell dir mal vor du wartest gerade auf diesen schritt und jeder sabbelt dir was vor . fynn hat bestimmt schon genug streß|uhoh:
da iss angst nehmen glaub ich angebrachter .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wassen mit tom los der schläft natürlich noch wa|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ich bin wieder voll im geschäft mit frei die nächste zeit kann ich vergessen. heute kommt dein boot in die neue halle :vik: mal schauen wenn die auffahrt bis sonntag fertig iss hol ich meins auch am sontag abend.


 
Das ist natürlich nicht so schön...kriegst Du meine Yacht den so Termingerecht fertig? |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nicht so schön...kriegst Du meine Yacht den so Termingerecht fertig? |rolleyes



we iss volles programm angesagt iss ja nurnoch ein wenig schleifen und dann kommt sonntag die grundierung. ich bin guter hoffnung das es fertich wird #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wassen mit tom los der schläft natürlich noch wa|rolleyes


 
kein Wunder....
nemles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der mit der Muschel spielt....





Letzte Aktivität: *Heute* 02:05

..so spät noch unterwegs


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh oh da kommt einer zu spät zur arbeit :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> we iss volles programm angesagt iss ja nurnoch ein wenig schleifen und dann kommt sonntag die grundierung. ich bin guter hoffnung das es fertich wird #6


 
|laola: |laola: |laola:|laola:
...ist ja nun auch kein Beinbruch, wenns erst am 11.03 |rolleyes fertig wird :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |laola: |laola: |laola:|laola:
> ...ist ja nun auch kein Beinbruch, wenns erst am 11.03 |rolleyes fertig wird :vik:



dann kann ich ja mit meinem erst am 12. anfangen das geht nich


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh oh da kommt einer zu spät zur arbeit :q


 
  der hat bestimmt durchgemacht #c ...so sind sie die Jungen Leute |rolleyes:vik: und dann den ganzen Tag |gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja mit meinem erst am 12. anfangen das geht nich


 
..mich persönlich würds ja freuen, wenn Du Ende dieser Woche schon mit dem neuen anfangen könntest :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das mach sein durchgemacht um im schreibstuhl eingeschlafen:m

so muß mal schnell arbeitsbroote machen war gestern schonwieder zu spät hatte keine lust mehr


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..mich persöhnlich würds ja freuen, wenn Du Ende dieser Woche schon mit dem neuen anfangen könntest :m



da brauchen wir uns wohl keine illusionen machen|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da brauchen wir uns wohl keine illusionen machen|uhoh:


 
#q |gr: |motz:  #q |sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so da bin ich wieder fürn paar minuten.
ach mach dir mal keine sorgen hab ja noch ein jahr zeit :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tom iss wach :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und tschüüüüü#h ich muß los


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so da bin ich wieder fürn paar minuten.
> ach mach dir mal keine sorgen hab ja noch ein jahr zeit :m


 
wie jetzt ein Jahr Zeit? #t




andy0209 schrieb:


> tom iss wach :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:​


 
Tach Tom

ausgeschlafen oder vom Hocker gekippt #c


----------



## nemles (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moins Gemeinde,:vik:

Goiles Thema am frühen Morgen hier, so mit Tod im Mund...|bigeyes

Zu spät zur Arbeit komme ich mit Sicherheit nicht, bin vom Doc noch bis Freitag auf Eis gelegt...daher hab ich Zeit ohne Ende


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn gute genesung 

#h und wech


----------



## nemles (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dangäää und viel Spaß...|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moins Gemeinde,:vik:
> 
> Zu spät zur Arbeit komme ich mit Sicherheit nicht, bin vom Doc noch bis Freitag auf Eis gelegt...


 
...das ist ja echt nett von deinem Doc  aber auf dauer wird das bestimmt Kalt


----------



## nemles (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das ist ja echt nett von deinem Doc  aber auf dauer wird das bestimmt Kalt



Naja, irgendwie muß man ja das Gefühl von Winter kriegen
Bei diesem unorthodoxem Wetter muß ja der Körper verrückt spielen.:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie muß man ja das Gefühl von Winter kriegen
> Bei diesem unorthodoxem Wetter muß ja der Körper verrückt spielen.:v


 
..wem sagst Du das ich war den ganzen Dez'07 Krank |krank: zusätzlich zu den "normalen" gebrechen


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke fürs Mut machen #q#q

Naja ich werds schon überleben. :g

Sooo jetzt ab in die Schule, man ich sprühe vor Motivation #c|abgelehn


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Danke fürs Mut machen #q#q
> 
> Naja ich werds schon überleben. :g
> 
> Sooo jetzt ab in die Schule, man ich sprühe vor Motivation #c|abgelehn


Moin Fynn

wird schon #6 ich bin da extrem wehleidig und habs auch überlebt |rolleyes

viel Spaß in der Schule

Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wird schon #6 ich bin da extrem wehleidig und habs auch überlebt |rolleyes



Frag mal..|muahah:
Zahnarzt heißt für mich immer...|gr:|abgelehn
Naja ein gutes hat es, ich kann mich schööön ne Woche krank schreiben lassen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja ein gutes hat es, ich kann mich schööön ne Woche krank schreiben lassen #6


 
...leider kann man, zumindest die ersten Tage, die Freizeit nicht so richtich genießen


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mensch leute macht den fynn mal nich soviel angst .meine frau hats auch mit vollnakose hinter sich und war heiden froh darüber. wird schon alles klappen .
> wünsch dir viel erfolg fynn#6



Moin Leude!:m

Ich hab auch alle vier Weisheitszähne unter Vollnarkose rausgerupft bzw. rausgemeißelt bekommen...
So schlimm wars gar nicht! Gut, die Visage war etwas entstellt und hatte alle Farben des Regenbogens für etwa zehn Tage...|uhoh:
Aber Schmerzen waren auszuhalten! Gab ja auch gute Schmerztabletten!#6

Also, Mut zur Lücke!!!:q
Alles wird gut!


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat denke ich auch mal...

Sooo anderes Thema |rolleyes
War ja nun leider länger nicht mehr richtig aktiv und habe wohl so einige Seiten nicht gelesen :c

Gibt dat irgendwas neues? Geplante Treffen im Sommer, Kuttern, Kleinboot...?

@Dirk
was war eigentlich mit eurer MeFo Tour? #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dat denke ich auch mal...
> 
> Sooo anderes Thema |rolleyes
> War ja nun leider länger nicht mehr richtig aktiv und habe wohl so einige Seiten nicht gelesen :c
> ...


 

...was ist den eigentlich aus Deinem Eigenbau geworden #c

..außer der Makrelen-Tour ist meiner Meinung nach noch nichts geplant, Dirk&Liz wollten nochmal mit ein paar Kollegen zum Kuttern hochkommen um Pfingsten rum, aber ansonsten ist noch nicht viel geplant
..sicher wirds ein paar Kleinboot-touren geben #6 aber eher spontan


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk 
na alles klar? was ist den mit Liz los die äußert sich hier in letzter Zeit ja eher selten, oder habt ihr zuviel streß mit den Kids und dem Haus #c

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Bei uns ist eigentlich alles ok. Nur sind halt momentan die Kiddies bissl krank und Liz ist mit Frühjahrsputz beschäftigt!|rolleyes
Dann ist mein Lizchen dazu noch etwas schreibfaul und beschränkt sich aufs Lesen...|supergri:l
Mir gehts aber da nicht anders. Hier auf der Schaffe bomben die mich jeden Tag mit Arbeit zu. Wenn du dann neun Stunden berechnet, konstruiert und getextet hast, dann isses langsam gut!
Abends dann das Familiending und nebenbei noch was am Häusli werkeln...
Da bleibt wenig Zeit!#c#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bei uns ist eigentlich alles ok. Nur sind halt momentan die Kiddies bissl krank und Liz ist mit Frühjahrsputz beschäftigt!|rolleyes
> Dann ist mein Lizchen dazu noch etwas schreibfaul und beschränkt sich aufs Lesen...|supergri:l
> ...


 
das hört man gerne, naja gehört im moment ja zum guten Ton, Krank zu sein |rolleyes

..kann ich verstehen das Du Abend kein Bock mehr auf große schreib Arien hast :g ich hab das problem zur Zeit ja nicht        bin auch eher in der Frühjahrs-Putz-Abteilung unterwegs 

wie isses den mit der Planung hast Du schon einen Termin für das geplante Kuttern?


----------



## nemles (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Abends dann das Familiending
> Da bleibt wenig Zeit!#c#h



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

|sagnix


:m:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...was ist den eigentlich aus Deinem Eigenbau geworden #c



Ja, wie befürchtet hatte ich arge Probleme mit dem Lack.
Waren aber mehr oder weniger verdammt beschissene Zufälle. Ein Teil ist mir aus dem Motor rausgefallen, alsi ch nicht da war. Also haben sich auf einer Seite fette Lacknasen gebildet. Die musste ich dann runterschleifen und nochmal neu drüber lacken, sieht einigermaßen aus.
Bei einem anderen Teil sit meine Mutter ausversehen ein Taschentuch auf den Lack gefallen :r Nach einer nicht so netten Aufforderung meinerseits |rolleyes hat sie den Kram dann rausgepuhlt, ich hab den Lack nochmal heiß gemacht und es sieht auch einigermaßen aus.
Die anderen beiden Teile sind aber sehr geworden. 

Naja, die beiden musslungenen Teile werde ich wohl nochmal neu machen, irgendwann.

Aber ansonsten bin ich echt zufrieden, ist eine sehr geile Rute geworden #6
...und wenn die ertse gleich perfekt ist, wärs auch langweilig.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> das hört man gerne, naja gehört im moment ja zum guten Ton, Krank zu sein |rolleyes
> 
> ..kann ich verstehen das Du Abend kein Bock mehr auf große schreib Arien hast :g ich hab das problem zur Zeit ja nicht        bin auch eher in der Frühjahrs-Putz-Abteilung unterwegs
> 
> wie isses den mit der Planung hast Du schon einen Termin für das geplante Kuttern?



Laßt mal Mai/Juni werden! Dann sehen wir weiter mit kuttern...:m
Kann im Moment da schlecht planen.
Wenn, dann machen wir da was kurzfristig aus!


----------



## nemles (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Apropo kurzfristig.

Fynn, haddu Lust?:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119515


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Apropo kurzfristig.
> 
> Fynn, haddu Lust?:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119515



Hat Simon auch schon gefragt...

dat lohnt aber für mich nicht, ist einfach zu viel Strecke und zu viel Kohle für nix 
Außerdem läuft es an der Küste z.Z. auch sehr gut, bessere Forellen für lau :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn
schade eigentlich hatte doch so gut angefangen, aber bei so wiedrigen Umständen, ein Glück das Deine Brüder die heilen restteile nicht noch in die Hand gekriegt haben |supergri|supergri|supergri



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Laßt mal Mai/Juni werden! Dann sehen wir weiter mit kuttern...:m
> Kann im Moment da schlecht planen.
> Wenn, dann machen wir da was kurzfristig aus!


 
..soll mir recht sein, ich steh auf kurzfristige Planung :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Fynn
> schade eigentlich hatte doch so gut angefangen, aber bei so wiedrigen Umständen, ein Glück das Deine Brüder die heilen restteile nicht noch in die Hand gekriegt haben |supergri|supergri|supergri



Da habe ich gute Vorarbeit geleistet :q
Die beiden waren ja auch meine Hauptsorge...aber dann hats doch meine Mutter versaut |krach:

Naja in Norwegen habe ich die gut erzogen, wie man mit Angeln umzugehen hat :q





 #6


----------



## nemles (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hat Simon auch schon gefragt...
> 
> dat lohnt aber für mich nicht, ist einfach zu viel Strecke und zu viel Kohle für nix
> Außerdem läuft es an der Küste z.Z. auch sehr gut, bessere Forellen für lau :vik:



Irgendwie wer ich das Gefühl nicht los, daß ich Dir mal einen Besuch abstatten muß...|kopfkrat 

Alleine schon um mal wieder am NOK zu angeln. Da war ich das letzte Mal glaube ich 1992/93 als wir einen Mienensucher aus der Krögerwerft??? abgeholt hatten.


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar kannst du machen. 

Ich sollte aber noch erwähnen, dass ich z.Z. nix fange :q Aber an den Stellen, an denen ich mich rumtreibe kam zuletzt richtig was raus |rolleyes
Aber naja, die letzten 3 male wo ich los war hatte ich auch Fisch, aber halt nix ü45cm |uhoh:
Aber die heiße Phase beginnt ja jetzt auch erst...

Nok? mmh...joa, da bin ich eigentlich sehr viel unterwegs.


----------



## SimonHH (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Klar kannst du machen.
> 
> Ich sollte aber noch erwähnen, dass ich z.Z. nix fange :q Aber an den Stellen, an denen ich mich rumtreibe kam zuletzt richtig was raus |rolleyes
> Aber naja, die letzten 3 male wo ich los war hatte ich auch Fisch, aber halt nix ü45cm |uhoh:
> ...




im NOK gibt dat legger aale |rolleyes....nurmalsoerwähn


----------



## nemles (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Klar kannst du machen.
> 
> Ich sollte aber noch erwähnen, dass ich z.Z. nix fange :q Aber an den Stellen, an denen ich mich rumtreibe kam zuletzt richtig was raus |rolleyes
> Aber naja, die letzten 3 male wo ich los war hatte ich auch Fisch, aber halt nix ü45cm |uhoh:
> ...




laß mal noch etwas Zeit ins Land gehen... Ich schätze so April/Mai ist wieder Hauptsaison. Und dann schlagen wir mal gemeinsam los:vik:


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris, auch schon raus aus die Federn? #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin bin auch wach |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h MoinMoin auch an Dich, Andysan #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

iss schon donnertag besser iss dat. noch zwei tage die welt von oben sehen und dann we :q


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss schon donnertag besser iss dat. noch zwei tage die welt von oben sehen und dann we :q



Wie jetzt, die Welt von oben sehen? Biste im Flieger, oder wie?:q
Oder willste Dich am WE eingraben?;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dachdecker haben den vorteil das sie nicht im keller arbeiten und von oben den weibern in ausschnitt glotzen|bigeyes können :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stüüüümpt ja, hatte ich nun gar nicht mehr an Arbeiten gedacht:q Es gibt ja noch fleißige Leuts#h

Montach darf ich dann auch endlich wieder ran.


P.S. von unten sieht es manchmal auch nicht schlecht aus...besonders im Sommer:l


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers
..war nur nochmal kurz |schlaf: |gaehn:

..jetzt schnell 'nen Regentanz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Stüüüümpt ja, hatte ich nun gar nicht mehr an Arbeiten gedacht:q Es gibt ja noch fleißige Leuts#h
> 
> Montach darf ich dann auch endlich wieder ran.
> 
> ...



aber aussen keller durch die wand siehste auch nich viel :q
letztes jahr hatten wir das glück in lg das im nachbar innenhof sich zwei nette weibchen splitter nackt gesonnt haben und es obergoil fanden das sie von oben |bigeyes wurden . war wirklich ein feines arbeiten .schade viel zu selten sowas:q


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das gibt doch dem Begriff Dachdecker gleich ne ganz andere Bedeutung:vik: Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen.:k


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber aussen keller durch die wand siehste auch nich viel :q
> letztes jahr hatten wir das glück in lg das im nachbar innenhof sich zwei nette weibchen splitter nackt gesonnt haben und es obergoil fanden das sie von oben |bigeyes wurden . war wirklich ein feines arbeiten .schade viel zu selten sowas:q


 

...wo genau in Lüneburg war das nochmal |kopfkrat :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> ..war nur nochmal kurz |schlaf: |gaehn:
> 
> ..jetzt schnell 'nen Regentanz




oh oh dat wird fallen wie irre. thw und feuerwehr sind in erhöhter bereitschaft we solls richtig zügig werden hatten gestern einen anruf bekommen baustellensicherung zu 100% das heißt wir werden morgen vlt nichts machen da wir das geplante dach zu lassen heute iss noch ein wenig klebearbeit und morgen vlt zuhause bleiben .naja warten wir es ab was unser falko noch auf lager hat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wo genau in Lüneburg war das nochmal |kopfkrat :q:q:q



sach ich nich dachdekerobergeheimnisssssss :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> ..war nur nochmal kurz |schlaf: |gaehn:
> 
> ..jetzt schnell 'nen Regentanz



Haddu vorm Frühstück schon was eingeworfen, oder willst Du Anglen gehen? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haddu vorm Frühstück schon was eingeworfen, oder willst Du Anglen gehen? |kopfkrat



er will das regnet .somit andy zu hause und boot wird fertich :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh oh dat wird fallen wie irre. thw und feuerwehr sind in erhöhter bereitschaft we solls richtig zügig werden hatten gestern einen anruf bekommen baustellensicherung zu 100% das heißt wir werden morgen vlt nichts machen da wir das geplante dach zu lassen heute iss noch ein wenig klebearbeit und morgen vlt zuhause bleiben .naja warten wir es ab was unser falko noch auf lager hat


 

..dann muß ich wohl noch wat nachlegen.....


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Wunsch ist ja auch legitim. Will ich übrigens auch, damit er mich mal mitnimmt #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haddu vorm *Frühstück schon was eingeworfen*, oder willst Du Anglen gehen? |kopfkrat


 
...das aber auch :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes


 
...nur 'ne Dose Cola :#2: :q


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das beruhigt mich ja ungemein.#h

Ich hatte schon befürchtet, Du hast Dich wieder mit Milch sinnlos zugedröhnt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt cola haste schon verhaftet |uhoh: so früh am morgen #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das beruhigt mich ja ungemein.#h
> 
> Ich hatte schon befürchtet, Du hast Dich wieder mit Milch sinnlos zugedröhnt.




|muahah:|sagnix da iss der wurm inn


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Brrrrhhhh, Ich sags ja, der Bengel ekelt sich vor gar nix mehr.:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brrrrhhhh, Ich sags ja, der Bengel ekelt sich vor gar nix mehr.:c



ausser vorn anständigen schluck kaffee:q


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dann mt Literweise M:vlch drin...|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dann mt Literweise M:vlch drin...|supergri



iss ja auch son heikeles thema.
so jungens ich werd mal die hacken spitzen und zur arbeit flitzen denn bis denne.


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, machmal fleißig sein...#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das beruhigt mich ja ungemein.#h
> 
> Ich hatte schon befürchtet, Du hast Dich wieder mit Milch sinnlos zugedröhnt.


 
...ne Milch is alle |scardie:



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt cola haste schon verhaftet |uhoh: so früh am morgen #d


 
..was soll ich den trinken.......Süßwasser #d 



nemles schrieb:


> Brrrrhhhh, Ich sags ja, der Bengel ekelt sich vor gar nix mehr.:c


 
..was ist den wiederlicher Milch oder Wattwurmgeschmoder #c



andy0209 schrieb:


> ausser vorn anständigen schluck kaffee:q


 
:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss ja auch son heikeles thema.
> so jungens ich werd mal die hacken spitzen und zur arbeit flitzen denn bis denne.


 
...fängt ja gleich eh übelst an zu Regnen, ich fahr schonmal los #h

Bis später


----------



## nemles (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ne Milch is alle |scardie:
> Ups, und das bei Dir#d
> 
> ..was soll ich den trinken.......Süßwasser #d
> ...



Na dann doch lieber Cola...|bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann doch lieber Cola...|bla:


 
..mein reden :g


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle aus Mainz ... #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg 
wie ist die Luft da unten in Norditalien  (huch, sorry Dirk&Liz, war mir nicht bewußt das ihr ja gleich in der Nachbarschaft wohnt, aber das mußte.....)


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab auch noch nun *nen lüttes Boot* |supergri |supergri |supergri
denke der Preis inklusive dem lütten Motor ist ok


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!|wavey:

Mann, hier ist ja morgens immer voll der Roman zu lesen!|rolleyes|supergri

|krach: Mainz mit Norditalien zu vergleichen!#c

Vorsicht Chris! Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt...


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |krach: Mainz mit Norditalien zu vergleichen!#c



wo er recht hat - hat er recht ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin an alle aus Mainz ... #h




Hey Jörg!
Wenn du auf der Rücktour in den Norden Bock hast auf'n Kaffee vorbeizukommen, kannste dein Pferd vor unserer Hütte festmachen...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch nun *nen lüttes Boot* |supergri |supergri |supergri
> denke der Preis inklusive dem lütten Motor ist ok


 
..was meinst Du, wie lange ist man damit zu Tonne 5 unterwegs? ich brauch noch ein anständiges Haupboot :m
und die Leistung des Motors spricht doch für sich #c |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vorsicht Chris! Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt...


 













Moin Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch nun *nen lüttes Boot* |supergri |supergri |supergri
> denke der Preis inklusive dem lütten Motor ist ok





|kopfkrat Hmmm! Ich glaube, den Kindern ihre Playmobilboote sind größer!
Vor allem haben die nen stärkeren Motor!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk




Moin Chris!!!|splat2:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörg
|schild-g Auktion wurde mit „Sofort-Kaufen” beendet. |schild-g       ...|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g |schild-g

schicker kleiner Flitzer #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Jörg
> |schild-g Auktion wurde mit „Sofort-Kaufen” beendet. |schild-g |schild-g|schild-g|schild-g |schild-g
> 
> schicker kleiner Flitzer #6





Von mir auch Glückwunsch!:m

Nicht das Andy schon wieder zugeschlagen hat...|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin dann mal weg, ich will nochmal nach HH zu dem Angelladen der Dicht macht, hab heute morgen ne üble Macke an einer Rute festgestellt, hoffe das die mir die noch tauschen 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Glück!!!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

son Mist !!!!
ich depp hab da nicht richtig geguckt bei dem Boot :c
steht gar nicht in Wittenberge an der Elbe, sondern Wittenberg an der Elbe ---  gaaaanz weit weg #q
dachte ja mal eben schnell hin zum abholen |bigeyes
klar is das ne lütte Nußschale, aber sowas brauch ich ja im Süßwasser wenn ich mal eben auf die schnelle 1-2-3 Std nen büschn dropshotten will ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> son Mist !!!!
> ich depp hab da nicht richtig geguckt bei dem Boot :c
> steht gar nicht in Wittenberge an der Elbe, sondern Wittenberg an der Elbe ---  gaaaanz weit weg #q
> dachte ja mal eben schnell hin zum abholen |bigeyes
> klar is das ne lütte Nußschale, aber sowas brauch ich ja im Süßwasser wenn ich mal eben auf die schnelle 1-2-3 Std nen büschn dropshotten will ....




Ach so!|rolleyes
Klar, fürs Stillwasser ist sowas natürlich iO!!!

Besser so'n Böötchen wie gar keins!#q#t#q


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jepp .. .der trend geht klar zum zweitboot ... :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> jepp .. .der trend geht klar zum zweitboot ... :m



richtichhhh liebäugel auch gerade mit ner hille als zweitboot :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich liebäugel ja auch schon länger mit sonem lütten Schlauchi zum Freihandschleppen und so...

Aber erstmal wirds wohl ein Belly Boat |rolleyes Auch ein Anfang


----------



## vazzquezz (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Aber erstmal wirds wohl ein Belly Boat |rolleyes Auch ein Anfang



Ich hab mir gerade mit drei anderen eins zugelegt ... #h
PN wär vielleicht ganz gut !

:g

V.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt vazzquezz ein belly mit noch 3 mann oder ein schlauchboot #c

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat kam gerade in den Nachrichten? Wir sollen am WE nen Orkan kriegen?:v

ICH WILL SONNTAG ANGELN#q#q#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat kam gerade in den Nachrichten? Wir sollen am WE nen Orkan kriegen?:v
> 
> ICH WILL SONNTAG ANGELN#q#q#q


 
|pftroest: |pftroest: |pftroest: ganz ruhig brauner, spätestens ab 11.März geht meine  "Schleppsaison" los, dann kriegst Du noch genug Wasser unter die Füße :m


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uiiihhh, das ist ja schon bald. Ganz ganz ganz bald.#h#h

Sach mal, wo läßt Du Deinen Kreuzer eigentlich, wenn er nicht im Einsatz ist? Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem überdachtem Stellplatz für Trailer mit Schlauchi drauf.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen zusammen mann bin ich noch müdich


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Uiiihhh, das ist ja schon bald. Ganz ganz ganz bald.#h#h
> 
> Sach mal, wo läßt Du Deinen Kreuzer eigentlich, wenn er nicht im Einsatz ist? Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem überdachtem Stellplatz für Trailer mit Schlauchi drauf.


 
...ich hab das Glück, hier vorm Haus 'ne recht große Halle stehen zu haben :vik: da schieb ich den Kahn rein, aber das wird eher selten der Fall sein :g ich würd Dir ja nen Platz anbieten, aber ich mußte selber schon ganz schön schleimen damit das läuft


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:c:cMenno, nun wohne ich schon ländlich, aber keiner hat preisgünstig Platz für mich :c:c



Moinsen Andy, klingst ja richtig müde :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :c:cMenno, nun wohne ich schon ländlich, aber keiner hat preisgünstig Platz für mich :c:c
> 
> 
> 
> Moinsen Andy, klingst ja richtig müde :m



jau ich will mal wieder schlafen .so richtichhhh:c|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom setz mal ne anonce inne zeitung vlt meldet sich ja da jemand ,der noch etwas platz hat. versuch macht kluch


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau ich will mal wieder schlafen .so richtichhhh:c|supergri|supergri|supergri



Klappt am Besten mit Augen schließen.|rolleyes
Aber nicht auf dem Dach:m

Und auch nicht, bevor der Kreuzer von Chris fertig ist|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau ich will mal wieder schlafen .so richtichhhh:c|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
|abgelehn schlafen kannst Du nach dem 9.3. :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und auch nicht, bevor der Kreuzer von Chris fertig ist|wavey:


 
 |good:


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @tom setz mal ne anonce inne zeitung vlt meldet sich ja da jemand ,der noch etwas platz hat. versuch macht kluch



Schon getan, aber für 50 Euronen per Monat.... #c da miete ich mir lieber ab und an mal ein Kleinboot.|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*IHR SÄCKE

|supergri|supergri|supergri
*​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schon getan, aber für 50 Euronen per Monat.... #c da miete ich mir lieber ab und an mal ein Kleinboot.|supergri



gut nur als stellplatz iss dat natürlich etwas fett


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *IHR SÄCKE
> 
> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> *​



Ups, |bigeyes da ist ja wohl einer noch nicht so richtig wach|supergri|supergri|supergri

Selber  Sack.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *IHR SÄCKE*​
> 
> *|supergri|supergri|supergri*​


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu bin ich wach. adrealin|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu bin ich wach. *adrealin|supergri|supergri|supergri*



Wow|bigeyes da hätte ich auch gerne was von. Muß richtig gut sein...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gibbet gratis mußt dich nur |motz:  |supergri


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay, ich versuchs mal....


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will auch...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okay, ich versuchs mal....



und besser denk an den orkan ganz fest |supergri eigendlich wolltest ja mitten schlauchi angeln fahren und das iss schon so lange geplant |splat:  |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische hab ich jetzt ne selbsthilfegruppe in die welt gerufen |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und besser denk an den orkan ganz fest |supergri eigendlich wolltest ja mitten schlauchi angeln fahren und das iss schon so lange geplant |splat:  |supergri



Diesmal geht es erst mal an einen Teich, Schlauchi kommt vor April nicht aus dem Stall. #h


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische hab ich jetzt ne selbsthilfegruppe in die welt gerufen |kopfkrat|supergri



Willst Du darüber reden ??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu iss aber gut ich hau ab. ihr wisst schon die weiber inn ausschnitt gucken heute wirds richtich lustich penny markt |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu iss aber gut ich hau ab. ihr wisst schon die weiber inn ausschnitt gucken heute wirds richtich lustich penny markt |supergri|supergri|supergri



Na denne, good look#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...heute wirds richtich lustich penny markt |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
..na dann man viel Spaß :m

Bis denn


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich mach mich auch weg 

Bis später Tom #h


----------



## HD4ever (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin moin .... #h

is doch immer Mist ... da trinkt man abends fleissig ---- und den nächsten Tag hat man immer noch Durst ... |kopfkrat
dabei war der Scotch doch sooo lecker ... |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Entweder hast Du zu wenig, oder zu viel getrunken#h

Ich hoffe zweitens, weil halb besoffen ist rausgeworfenes Geld:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mit drei anderen eins zugelegt ... #h
> PN wär vielleicht ganz gut !
> 
> :g
> ...



Jo is raus...

Ich geh jez fischen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo is raus...
> 
> Ich geh jez fischen |rolleyes



und was kam ????


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Andy San!#h


----------



## vazzquezz (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jo is raus...
> 
> Ich geh jez fischen |rolleyes



... is auch wieder rein! :q

Kam was raus? 

V.


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nüscht, reine Nullnummer |rolleyes

Mal sehen, vllt gehts gleich nochmal los. Bissel Sturmflifi #6


----------



## nemles (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zitat:  				Wind ist nur ein mentales Problem! (H. Mortensen) 


Also ich hab hier im Moment ein sehr mentales Problem#t
Hoffe auf morgen|wavey:


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Zitat:  				Wind ist nur ein mentales Problem! (H. Mortensen)
> 
> 
> Also ich hab hier im Moment ein sehr mentales Problem#t
> Hoffe auf morgen|wavey:


Geil #6#6#6
Fliegenfischen bei 7-10 Windstärken ist einfach nur noch geil :q#6 

Deswegen gehtsauch gleich los!


----------



## nemles (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann wünsche ich Dir ein dickes Petri und hoffe, Du fängst ein paar Fliegen|bigeyes:q

Spass beiseite, ist mir im Moment für meine Angelmethoden wirklich zu windig. Werde aber trotzdem mal morgen früh angreifen.#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

WIR HABEN EMMA BESIEGT |supergri|supergri#6

Gab sogar Fisch.

Man war das eine heftige Fischerei, aber absolut geil :m Wer irgendwask ostenlos sandstrahlen lassen will, ich weiß wo |rolleyes

So jez ersma in die Wanne :m


----------



## SimonHH (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> *WIR HABEN EMMA BESIEGT* |supergri|supergri#6
> 
> Gab sogar Fisch.
> 
> ...




der bengel is ja noch bekloppter als ich...#d :vik:

geile nummer...#6:q

petri


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin |krank::c


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh oh, sieht nicht gut aus...|bigeyes Hats Dich erwischt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh oh, sieht nicht gut aus...|bigeyes Hats Dich erwischt?



jupp richtich |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann aber mal schnell zum Onkel Doktor..


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann aber mal schnell zum *Onkel Doktor*..


 

...woher weißt Du den, denn bisher geheimen Bootsnamen :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nix doktore hab alle chemikalien die der körper brauch zu hause |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...woher weißt Du den, denn bisher geheimen Bootsnamen :vik::vik::vik:



Ups |bigeyes #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...woher weißt Du den, denn bisher geheimen Bootsnamen :vik::vik::vik:



Da is jemand heiß....:q:q#6


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hi @ all ! #h
so, wieder mal im Norden und nun kann ich wieder öfter mal hier reinschauen ...
immer blöd im Großraumbüro wo jeder auf den Bildschirm gucken kann


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
...so auch wieder im Norden, war mal kurz weg, hab mein Boot besucht  leider verzögert sich die Auslieferung, wg. Krankheitsbedingtem Mangel an Fachkräften in der Werft  aber ich hab die Zeit genutzt und hab noch ein paar Sicherheits-Artikel geshopt  zwei Rettungswesten...nu fehlen nur noch das Boot und die Multis und ein paar Köder und und und... |gaehn:

Chris


----------



## SimonHH (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> ...so auch wieder im Norden, war mal kurz weg, hab mein Boot besucht  leider verzögert sich die Auslieferung, wg. Krankheitsbedingtem Mangel an Fachkräften in der Werft  aber ich hab die Zeit genutzt und hab noch ein paar Sicherheits-Artikel geshopt  zwei Rettungswesten...nu fehlen nur noch das Boot und die Multis und ein paar Köder und und und... |gaehn:
> 
> Chris



...und ne tüte milch und wat zu rauchen und simon und tom und fisch und ne kiste bier...und...und...und


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ...und ne tüte milch und wat zu rauchen und simon und tom und fisch und ne kiste bier...und...und...und



Und Meer, Meer, Meer und noch mehr :m


----------



## SimonHH (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und Meer, Meer, Meer und noch mehr :m



#6 :m


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aber ich hab die Zeit genutzt und hab noch *ein paar* Sicherheits-Artikel geshopt  *zwei* Rettungswesten...nu fehlen nur noch das Boot und die Multis und ein paar Köder und und und... |gaehn:
> 
> Chris



Stümmt, ist ein paar.:m 
Fehlen nur noch Kompaß, Anker + Ankerball+ Ankerleine, Riemen/Paddel, Schöpflöffel/Kelle, Seenotraketen, wasserdichte Handytasche usw.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Stümmt, ist ein paar.:m
> Fehlen nur noch Kompaß, Anker + Ankerball+ Ankerleine, Riemen/Paddel, Schöpflöffel/Kelle, Seenotraketen, wasserdichte Handytasche usw.|rolleyes


 
Kompaß ist da, Anker ist da, Ankerleine (krieg ich von Andy), Ankerball ( |motz: |motz: wollt ich heute kaufen hab ich vergessen, langer Riemen (ist immer am Mann |rolleyes), ok den rest krieg ich auch schon noch zusammen :m

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Kompaß ist da, Anker ist da, Ankerleine (krieg ich von Andy), Ankerball ( |motz: |motz: wollt ich heute kaufen hab ich vergessen, langer Riemen (ist immer am Mann |rolleyes), ok den rest krieg ich auch schon noch zusammen :m
> 
> Chris



und ein super goiler bootssitz iss auch da und noch 2 handläufe von 30cm fürs heck und 2 rutenhalter#6


----------



## HD4ever (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann kanns ja bald richtig losgehen damit ! :m

ach ja ... moin moin erstmal #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch 

:vik: gerade sind die vier Magda's angekommen :vik: die Welt ist so klein geworden, letzten Mittwoch bestellt in USA, heute(Dienstag) schon da #6  ...wieder ein Punkt weg :m

Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...das steht man nichtsahnend auf, guckt ausm Fenster, ALLES WEIß |uhoh:|uhoh:
Bestimmt 10cm Schnee. 

...und was habe ich draus gelernt? Fahre bei Schnee keinen Roller :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



http://img145.*ih.us/img145/8513/76cb1hr7.jpg

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/193/77801xu0.jpg

[URL="http://*ih.us"]http://img145.*ih.us/img145/6241/78b10ep4.jpg
[/URL]

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/6638/79261im1.jpg


...konnte nicht anders hab nochmal zugeschlagen |rotwerden |laola:


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Suzuki 300 PS Aussenborder*

*Pure Energie* 
Hier ist er: der weltweit erste 300-PS-Viertakt-Außenborder! Mit seinem 4.0-Liter-V6-Motor bietet er den größten Hubraum, den Sie in dieser Kategorie finden werden. Ein Siegertyp, extra dafür entwickelt, um leistungsorientierte Boote anzutreiben - mit viel Drehmoment im niedrigen Bereich, mit weicher Beschleunigung und aufregenden Höchstgeschwindigkeiten.   
*Extrem zielstrebig* 
Im DF300 stecken dieselben hoch entwickelten Technologien, die sich bereits in unseren anderen V6-Viertaktern bewährt haben. Und noch mehr: Ein DOHC-Zylinderkopf mit 4 Ventilen pro Zylinder, SUZUKIs variable Ventilsteuerung und das elektronische Kraftstoff-Mehrpunkt-Einspritzsystem machen ihn zum leistungsstärksten Motor seiner Klasse. Gleichzeitig ist er kompakt und geschmeidig, z. B. durch das schmale 55°-V-Block-Design, die versetzte Antriebswelle und die zweistufige Getriebeübersetzung. 
*Für das Plus an Leistung* 
Lange Ansaugwege sorgen für gleichmäßige Beschleunigung -das "Long-Track"-Ansaugsystem kann so die Motorleistung noch weiter erhöhen. Die vergrößerte Luftströmung gewährleistet das höhere Drehmoment im niedrigen bis mittleren Drehzahlbereich. Der speziell geformte Wasserabscheider und ein Hitzeschild schützen die elektronischen Bauelemente. 
*Dynamisches Design* 
Der DF300 verfügt über ein neues Unterwasserteil in einem hydrodynamischen Design. So kann der Fahrwiderstand weiter reduziert werden -schnellere Beschleunigung und höhere Geschwindigkeit sind die Folge. 
*Strapazierfähig von allen Seiten* 
Der hält was aus: SUZUKI Anti-Korro-sions-Lack schützt das äußere Aluminium des DF300 und zwei Durchflussöffnungen machen das Spülen des Motors so einfach wie möglich. Für extra lange Lebensdauer sorgen unter anderem die geschmiedeten Kolben, deren Boden mit Aluminiumoxid beschichtet ist - für optimale Hitzebeständigkeit. Eine Harz-Beschichtung am Schaft sorgt zusätzlich für weniger Reibung und schützt vor Verschleiß.













*Preis bitte anfragen!*




*Technische Daten*

Technische Daten
Motortyp : Viertaktmotor, 24 Ventile, DOHC
Kraftstoffsystem : Sequenzielles elektronisches Mehrpunkt-Kraftstoffeinspritz-System
Spiegelhöhe : (mm) UL: 635
Starter : Elektro
Gewicht kg * : UL: 274
Zylinder : V6 (55-Grad-Zylinderblock)
Hubraum (cm3): 4.028
Bohrung/Hub (mm) : 98 x 89
Leistung kW (PS): 220,7 (300)
Empfohlene Motordrehzahl (1/min) : 5700-6300
Steuerung : Fernschaltung
Ölfüllmenge (l) : 8,0
Zündsystem : Volltransistor
Lichtmaschine : 12V 54A / 3000U/min
Motoraufhängung : Gummi-Silentblöcke
Trimmeinstellung : Power Trim and Tilt
Getriebeübersetzung : 2,08:1 (Zweistufen-Getriebeübersetzung)
Schaltung : Vorwärts-Neutral-Rückwärts
Auspuff : Unterwasser-Propellernabenauspuff
Blockierschutz : Gummirutschkupplung
Propeller (Zoll) Optional :17 - 27,5 
* Motorgewichtangabe: "Trockengewicht" ohne Propeller.

*   BAU AN DAT TEIL!!!!*


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> *Suzuki 300 PS Aussenborder*
> 
> *Pure Energie*
> Hier ist er: der weltweit erste 300-PS-Viertakt-Außenborder! Mit seinem 4.0-Liter-V6-Motor ....
> ...


 
..klar, wenn ich den zum annäherd gleichen Preis bekomm', sofort  #6


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..klar, wenn ich den zum annäherd gleichen Preis bekomm', sofort  #6




hm...|kopfkrat...ich tip ma....dat wird nix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> *Suzuki 300 PS Aussenborder*
> 
> *Pure Energie*
> Hier ist er: der weltweit erste 300-PS-Viertakt-Außenborder! Mit seinem 4.0-Liter-V6-Motor bietet er den größten Hubraum, den Sie in dieser Kategorie finden werden. Ein Siegertyp, extra dafür entwickelt, um leistungsorientierte Boote anzutreiben - mit viel Drehmoment im niedrigen Bereich, mit weicher Beschleunigung und aufregenden Höchstgeschwindigkeiten.
> ...



#d simon bleib mal ruhig das iss ja wohl völlig daneben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> http://img145.*ih.us/img145/8513/76cb1hr7.jpg
> 
> http://img145.*ih.us/img145/193/77801xu0.jpg
> 
> ...



mann alder der sieht ja aus wie neu . super da haste was für die zukunft und nächstes jahr wenn der schein da  ist brauch dir keiner mehr mit son spielzeug wie da oben kommen von suzi dann kommen richtige motoren #6 zum glück sind träume keine schäume .endweder oder


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mann alder der sieht ja aus wie neu . super da haste was für die zukunft und nächstes jahr wenn der schein da ist brauch dir keiner mehr mit son spielzeug wie da oben kommen von suzi dann kommen richtige motoren #6 zum glück sind träume keine schäume .endweder oder


 
jau der ist echt fast neu, aber morgen Mittag weiß ich mehr, dann liegt der gute im Kofferraum, auf'm weg nach Hause :l ...ich denk auch eher, das später mal was mit Z-Antrieb fällig ist, so daß man von der Größe her, auch mal die Adria damit in Angriff nehmen kann #6 aber so lange hab ich Spaß mit dem :q 

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du weist doch wie das iss .das was man hat reicht einem nie .schau mich an eins noch nich fertich aber schon verkauft und das nächste steht im stall :q
bin ja mal gespannt was im nächsten jahr iss .ich hoffe blos das ich irgendwann mal aufs wasser komme |uhoh::q


----------



## nemles (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du weist doch wie das iss .das was man hat reicht einem nie .schau mich an eins noch nich fertich aber schon verkauft und das nächste steht im stall :q
> bin ja mal gespannt was im nächsten jahr iss .ich hoffe blos das ich irgendwann mal aufs wasser komme |uhoh::q



Also da sehe ich ja schwarz für bei Deinen ganzen Großprojekten.#h

Naja, kannst ja wenigstens mit Schuppi ab und an mal ne Runde drehen, um das Gefühl nicht ganz zu verlieren.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

shippi heißt der kleine |motz: |supergri

naja ich geb mir mühe das ich diesmal wässern kann |supergri


----------



## nemles (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ups, mußte selber erst nochmal nachgucken, was ich geschrieben hatte.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes What a fauxpas.#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups, mußte selber erst nochmal nachgucken, was ich geschrieben hatte.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes What a fauxpas.#q



naja kann in unserem alter ja schonmal passieren  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du mach erst mal die magische nächste Null. 
Sollst mal sehen, wie schnell das dann mit dem Vergessen und anderen Sachen geht. Da startet die gallopierende Amnesie:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was seid ihr nur alle für schlafmützen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du mach erst mal die magische nächste Null.
> Sollst mal sehen, wie schnell das dann mit dem Vergessen und anderen Sachen geht. Da startet die gallopierende Amnesie:m



zum glück null ich erst in 12 jahren :q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mohoin ! #h
nix Schlafmützen ... eher Stausteher ... nun weiß ich wieder warum ich keine Lust immer habe in die Innenstadt ins Büro zu fahren #q
zu Fuß wäre ich glaub ich schneller |uhoh:


----------



## Macker (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris habe da mal was rausgesucht.
http://www.heidkoppel.de/cms/index.php 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da kann ich doch nun auch mit .... 
hab nun noch nen richtig fetten Außenborder am Start ... 
power ohne Ende !!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg 
das sieht ja mal schick aus #6 

..da kann man bestimmt auch in der nähe slippen? und weißt Du was das kostet 


*@all*

*MFT-Treffen*​ 
..ist ja schon einiges angedacht worden, aber ich hab mir gedacht ich versuch das mal unter einen Hut zu kriegen....
was haltet ihr davon wenn wir über oder vor Pfingsten mal wieder ein kleines MFT-Treffen abhalten  als Ort des Geschehens würde ich Richtung Kieler Bucht tendieren, weil von dort aus sowohl Kleinboot,Kutter und auch Brandung vlt. sogar 'ne runde MeFo-Rute schwingen:g ('ne Dirk) an mehr oder weniger bekannten Tatorten in der Umgebung, verübt werden können.
Da ich nicht wieder bei Putin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 auf den Campingplatz landen will, würde ich sagen das wir uns auf dem von Macker vorgeschlagenen Platz einnisten..... http://www.heidkoppel.de/cms/index.php

..wie gesagt von Brandung bis Kutter kann alles gemacht werden, ich denke das kommt allen entgegen. 

....nu laßt mal was hören, oder sind schon andere Dinge in der Planung...Terminlich läßt sich das doch machen, das wir mal wieder alle zusammen in See stechen :g

Chris


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar kenne ich nen paar slipanlagen ... wo willst du denn hin ?
ich hab mir nun extra fürs Süßwasser die kleine NUßschale mal gekauft damit ich das Teil ohne großen slip-Aufwand überall ins Wasser bekomme ... mal sehen... nä WE hole ich das ab *freu*


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> klar kenne ich nen paar slipanlagen ... wo willst du denn hin ?
> ich hab mir nun extra fürs Süßwasser die kleine NUßschale mal gekauft damit ich das Teil ohne großen slip-Aufwand überall ins Wasser bekomme ... mal sehen... nä WE hole ich das ab *freu*


 

..kleiner Irrtum, aber dieser Jörg  (HD) kann mir da bestimmt auch helfen, es geht ums slippen bei oder an der Marina Wendtorf...


----------



## Macker (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also in Wentorf ist ne Slippe aber was die kostet kann Ich dir nicht sagen ,weil Ich muss
2 mal im jahr an Kran (und da will der Verbrecher jedesmal knapp 50€).
Laboe ist auch ne Slippe aber bei den Preisen kann dir der andere Jörg wohl eher was Sagen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann issn das Pfingswochenende?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wann issn das Pfingswochenende?


 
..also ich hatte so an einen Zeitrahmen von 01.-12.05.08 gedacht, wann genau müssen wir mal sehen...Pfingsten ist das zweite Wochenende im Mai #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..also ich hatte so an einen Zeitrahmen von 01.-12.05.08 gedacht, wann genau müssen wir mal sehen...Pfingsten ist das zweite Wochenende im Mai #6



Ich melde mal ganz klar BOCK an :q

Aber kuttermäßig sollte man evtl mal zusehen, dass man irgendwie das Heck der Forelle für 1-2 Tage bekommt. 

edit: wobei ich auf Kleinboot noch viiiel mehr Bock hätte #6


----------



## Macker (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hatte Chris schon Geschrieben wenn das Wetter passt können bei mir 2-3 Leute mit aufs Boot.
Ist zwar langsam aber perfekt zum Angeln und so anfang Mai braucht man da auch nicht weit zu fahren.
@ Fynn Forelle ohne mich Ich will Dorsch und Butt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich hatte Chris schon Geschrieben wenn das Wetter passt können bei mir 2-3 Leute mit aufs Boot.
> Ist zwar langsam aber perfekt zum Angeln und so anfang Mai braucht man da auch nicht weit zu fahren.
> @ Fynn Forelle ohne mich Ich will Dorsch und Butt.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Moin Jörg

weißte worauf ich mal wieder riiichtig Bock hätte? Schon auf der Sandbank ankern und Platte mit Naturköder fangen #6
Das wäre mal wieder was :l

Also wie gesagt, ich würd klar für Kleinboote plädieren.


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Jörg
> 
> weißte worauf ich mal wieder riiichtig Bock hätte? Schon auf der Sandbank ankern und Platte mit Naturköder fangen #6
> Das wäre mal wieder was :l
> ...


 
..da bin ich dabei #6 wann hast Du Ferien Fynn nächste Woche oder die darauf? weil dann bin ich auch soweit und dann können wir ja mal ne Runde antesten was so geht


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ab 20. März...

Klar, meinetwegen können wir gerne alles antesten #6 
Oder mal das Boot mit Heringen vollsauen :l:l|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich hatte Chris schon Geschrieben wenn das Wetter passt können bei mir 2-3 Leute mit aufs Boot.
> Ist zwar langsam aber perfekt zum Angeln und so anfang Mai braucht man da auch nicht weit zu fahren.
> @ Fynn Forelle ohne mich Ich will Dorsch und Butt.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
..ich kann auch noch 2 Leute mitnehmen, vlt. ist HD-Jörg ja auch dabei  dann hätten wir doch bestimmt ausreichend Kleinbootplätze |rolleyes ich bin (dann) auch nicht (mehr) so geil auf Kuttern  aber dann kann man ja auch nen Tag getrennte wege gehen (ich glaub Dirk wollte mit ein paar Kollegas Kuttern) um dann abends wieder gemeinsam Grillgut zu Opfern :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ab 20. März...
> 
> Klar, meinetwegen können wir gerne alles antesten #6
> Oder mal das Boot mit Heringen vollsauen :l:l|rolleyes


 

..dann nimm Dir mal die Woche nichts vor  perfekte Zeit für Kappeln #6 und die Sandbank-Geschichte lassen wir auch nicht aus :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geht klar #6


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will diesen Sommer auch mal Platte angeln gehen ....
hab ich irgendwie noch nie gemacht |uhoh:
also beim Sandbank-Ankern wäre ich dann mit dabei ..... :vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Also in Wentorf ist ne Slippe aber was die kostet kann Ich dir nicht sagen ,weil Ich muss
> 2 mal im jahr an Kran (und da will der Verbrecher jedesmal knapp 50€).
> Laboe ist auch ne Slippe aber bei den Preisen kann dir der andere Jörg wohl eher was Sagen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Wieso slippst Du denn nicht in Kiel Schilksee und fährst dann mit dem Boot rüber? Ich weiss zwar nicht wie groß Dein Boot ist (wenn Du einen Kran benötigst), aber die Preise dort liegen zwischen 6-10 €. Super Beton-Slipanlage mit Steg. Eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## Macker (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So groß ist es garnicht aber ist ein Kutter mit Innenborder und muss vom Trailer gehoben werden.
Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip evtl. hilft er ja den anderen:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Geht klar #6


 
...schlechte Nachrichten  hatte vergessen das madam die Woche Urlaub hat, also wird wohl nichts aus 'ner legger Heringswoche |gr: höchstens ein kleiner Heringstag :r aber da will ich mich auch noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, sorry Fynn das ist das Alter |rotwerden

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers 

wat war den nu los, ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig ;+ 

naja nu scheint ja alles wieder zu funzen :m

Chris


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin @ all !!! 
braucht noch einer von euch nen paar Ostsee-Jigköpfe ???? |kopfkrat
hab mir *hier* so einige klasse brauchbare gesichert :m
der Preis ist super, aber sooo viele liegen bei mir eigendlich auch nur rum ... könnte also noch ein oder zwei brauchen die sich das mit mir teilen wollen ....
also alles was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist durch 2 oder auch durch 3 teilen und dann wedern natürlich auch die 54,10 EUR dementsprechend geteilt ! |rolleyes
oder er soll das halt gleich teilen und 2 oder 3 Pakete machen - können wir mal sehen .... 
schick ma ne PN wer da Interesse dran hat ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörg 
hättest mal was sagen sollen #d hab auch gerade ne Großbestellung hinter mir,Kugelköpfe 50-84gr VMC Haken auch 6/0...Preis war der gleiche   reichen wahrscheinlich bis ans Angler-Lebensende  von daher wer lieber Kugelköpfe will....


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

pech 
na ja, schlecht werden die ja nicht .... denke ich werd da noch wen finden ...
dort wo ich sonst immer bestelle sind sie halt etwas teurer und auch nur so bis 50g gefunden


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> pech
> na ja, schlecht werden die ja nicht .... denke ich werd da noch wen finden ...
> dort wo ich sonst immer bestelle sind sie halt etwas teurer und auch nur so bis 50g gefunden


 
..weggehen tun die auf jeden Fall, ist ja auch nicht so einfach >50gr Köpfe zu bekommen und wenn ich sehe was die, die die Vertreiben  für Preise haben wollen :v


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eben ..... und bei der Menge pro Kopf 37cent is doch ok ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> eben ..... und bei der Menge pro Kopf 37cent is doch ok ....


 
..keine Frage der Preis ist OK, ärgerlich nur das wir jetzt beide um die 100 Jigköpfe liegen haben, das ist doch nicht nötig


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was'n hier los .... #c
dachte ich müßte wieder nen paar Seiten nachlesen ??? #c
also zu dem Jigkopfpaket such ich ja noch 1-2 Leute die das mit mir teilen :m
sind für mich allein eigndlich auch zu viel - man hat ja auch kaum Hänger damit auf der Ostsee - die liegen dann hier auch nur rum.
Einen Mitabnehmer hab ich schon ... denke am besten alles durch 4 Leute zu teilen - dann hat jeder immer noch genug ...


----------



## nemles (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg,

Bei Vier-teilung bin ich dabei. Ansonsten wäre es zu viel, da ich an Jigköpfen nicht gerade Mangel leide.:m

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eben eben ..... 
also dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt ! #6
wer noch ??? 
wären für jeden dann ca 33 St für 13 EUR nochwas ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leute wat is los? ihr müßt mir ja vor Freude nicht gleich die Bude einrennen #d aber völlige Ignoranz |gr:|rolleyes war auch nur als kleine Anregung gedacht...



> *@all*
> 
> *MFT-Treffen*​
> ..ist ja schon einiges angedacht worden, aber ich hab mir gedacht ich versuch das mal unter einen Hut zu kriegen....
> ...


 


HD4ever schrieb:


> was'n hier los .... #c
> dachte ich müßte wieder nen paar Seiten nachlesen ??? #c


 
Da war ich auch von ausgegangen, haben wohl was besseres zu tun :q

Chris


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hIch bin zwar nur (zeitweise) MFT-Leser und kein großer Schreiberling, aber ich wäre bei einem Treffen in der Kieler Förde gerne dabei (voraussichtlich mit Boot).

Werde das hier mal weiter verfolgen, ob Ihr Euch hier auf einen Termin einigen könnt


----------



## Macker (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dorschschnappi Ich sehe gerade du wohnst ja bei mir um die Ecke.#h
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @ Dorschschnappi Ich sehe gerade du wohnst ja bei mir um die Ecke.#h
> Gruß Jörg



#h Zurückwink

Ich würde mal sagen, Luftlinie 10-12 km


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Leute wat is los? ihr müßt mir ja vor Freude nicht gleich die Bude einrennen #d aber völlige Ignoranz |gr:|rolleyes war auch nur als kleine Anregung gedacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin an alle!

Also, MFT Treffen ist immer gut!!!#6

Pfingsten sind wir ja auch oben, allerdings fahren wir drei Tage mit der Langeland raus und haben uns in Laboe ne Ferienwohnung genommen...:q
Vadder, Onkel und Cousin, die mitkommen, sind nicht sooo die Campingfreunde!

Aber abends zusammen grillen, Flaschenbier trinken und dummes Zeug babbeln, das geht prima!!!
Das an irgend einem lauschigen Strand, wo man nebenbei noch ein paar Würfe machen kann...

Kennt einer von euch Nordlichtern so nen Strand???
Ich organisiere den Grill, die Holzkohle und auch ein paar leggere Scheiben Schwein!:vik:
Zwei Kästen Kölsch schlepp ich auch mit!


Los Jungens, haut in die Tasten!!!#h


----------



## nemles (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Leute wat is los? ihr müßt mir ja vor Freude nicht gleich die Bude einrennen #d aber völlige Ignoranz |gr:|rolleyes war auch nur als kleine Anregung gedacht...
> Chris



Habs schon gelesen, seeeehr gute Idee.:vik: 

Für ein Treffen bin ich auch absolut zu haben.#h Wäre schön, mal den ganzen Haufen zusammen zu haben.:l
Muß nur sehen, wie ich terminlich eingebunden bin. Der Mai ist erfahrungsgemäß ziemlich eng bestückt bei mir.|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also, der Strand am Campingplatz "Heidkoppel" sieht ja nicht so vielversprechend aus...#d
Kieler Bucht sollten wir unsern Guide Fynn mal zu befragen!:q

Der einzige Strand, der mir jetzt bei Google Earth ins Auge gefallen ist, liegt links von Hohwacht! Da sieht's schön nach Mischgrund aus...#c

Allerdings wieder weiter weg! :-((


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also, der Strand am Campingplatz "Heidkoppel" sieht ja nicht so vielversprechend aus...#d




Das Du Dich da man nicht täuscht Dirk. Das ist bei der richtigen Windrichtung der beste Strand von der gesamten Ostsee möchte ich fast behaupten.


----------



## Macker (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da gebe Ich Monsterqualle recht.
Dorsch und Butt gehen da eigentlich gut Mefo is denn doch etwas Glück.
Aber egal Ich bin Pfingsten eh in Heidkate also solte man sich Sehen#h.
Ist bloss Schade das über Pfingsten das Treffen vom Kutterboard auf Fehmarn ist.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Das Du Dich da man nicht täuscht Dirk. Das ist bei der richtigen Windrichtung der beste Strand von der gesamten Ostsee möchte ich fast behaupten.




Moinsen Jan!

Deshalb sollt ihr Nordlichter ja auch was sagen...:q
Wußte ich ja eben nicht! Umso besser!!!
Liegt nicht weit weg von Laboe, hat gut Fisch und gegrillt haben wir dann auch schnell.

Dann gibbet ja Pfingsten endlich mal wieder ein MFT Treffen!!!:vik:"Freu"!!! ;-))


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Dorsch und Butt gehen da eigentlich gut Mefo is denn doch etwas Glück.




Als ich damals noch in Heidkate gewohnt habe, habe ich auch immer meine Mefos von den Buhnen aus gefangen. Der beste Tag brachte mal 11 Stück. Allerdings habe ich immer mit Pose und Sandwurm geangelt und nicht geblinkert. Meine bisher größte Mefo von 89 cm hatte ich auch da am Strand beim Brandungsangeln. Das war Weihnachten 95.

Von meinen Mefo und Lachsfängen mit Netzen innerhalb der Buhnen berichte ich jetzt lieber nicht. Damals war das noch erlaubt.


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann gibbet ja Pfingsten endlich mal wieder ein MFT Treffen!!!:vik:"Freu"!!! ;-))



Aber ohne mich. Da iss, wie Macker schon sagte, Kutterboardtreffen auf Fehmarn angesagt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Aber ohne mich. Da iss, wie Macker schon sagte, Kutterboardtreffen auf Fehmarn angesagt.



Schade, aber man kann halt leider nicht immer alles haben...|rolleyes

Na ja, es werden sicher noch einige Treffen kommen, wo man mal wieder gemeinsam Fischen , Trinken und Grillen kann!#6:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Als ich damals noch in Heidkate gewohnt habe, habe ich auch immer meine Mefos von den Buhnen aus gefangen. Der beste Tag brachte mal 11 Stück. Allerdings habe ich immer mit Pose und Sandwurm geangelt und nicht geblinkert. Meine bisher größte Mefo von 89 cm hatte ich auch da am Strand beim Brandungsangeln. Das war Weihnachten 95.
> 
> Von meinen Mefo und Lachsfängen mit Netzen innerhalb der Buhnen berichte ich jetzt lieber nicht. Damals war das noch erlaubt.




Dann ist der Strand ja echt Klasse!!!
Vielleicht wird's ja da auch was mit der 73er Mefo...


----------



## nemles (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sag mir doch mal einer: Kann man auf dem Camping Platz auch mit einem kleinen 2 Mann Zelt aufschlagen? Hatte zwar in der Preisliste von Zelt 25qm + Auto gelesen, aber meines ist ja nur ein Spielzeug dagegen.|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sag mir doch mal einer: Kann man auf dem Camping Platz auch mit einem kleinen 2 Mann Zelt aufschlagen? Hatte zwar in der Preisliste von Zelt 25qm + Auto gelesen, aber meines ist ja nur ein Spielzeug dagegen.|bigeyes




Das ist doch nur die Maximalgröße, die das Wigwam haben darf!
Hat ja nicht jeder Camper so'n Riesenzelt...|rolleyes

Ihr könnt bestimmt auch mit mehreren Zelten zusammen auf einen Platz! Auf dem Campingplatz "Fördeblick" bei Putin|znaika: war das jedenfalls so!


----------



## nemles (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Dirksan,#h

hört sich gut an.
Dann muß jetzt nur noch der Terminkalender mitspielen. #t


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Dirksan,#h
> 
> hört sich gut an.
> Dann muß jetzt nur noch der Terminkalender mitspielen. #t



Das wär echt was Feines!

Würden uns freuen, mal wieder einen mit dir zu zischen....#g


----------



## nemles (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also mit Sicherheit klappt es schon mal nicht am 1.ten Mai.
Da tuckern Simon und meiner einer auf einem Böötchen ins Seegebiet vor Pelzerhaken, um Leos und Platte zu jagen:vik:

Und vielleicht sind die Heringe noch, oder die Hornis schon da:k


Aber dass mit dem Bierchen kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin. Ist ja ein langes Zeitfenster.


----------



## Strikeliner (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> eben eben .....
> also dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt ! #6
> wer noch ???
> wären für jeden dann ca 33 St für 13 EUR nochwas ....


Hallo Jörg,#h wenn du noch welche abgeben willst, hätte ich auch interesse. CU Kai:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keie panik ich schlage pfingsten ja auch auf :vik:


----------



## nemles (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naaabend Andy#h

Na, Freitags ein bisschen länger gewerkelt?|bigeyes

Freu mich, wenn das Pfingsten klappen würde. :vik::vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer will meine Spinnausrüstung kaufen? :q

Irgendwie verstaubt die z.Z. total #6







41cm, 54cm und 52cm. Schade, die 41er hatte die Fliege in den Kiemen...Überlebenschancen dadurch gen Null |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin und Petri zu den Fängen#6#6#6

Ne, Deine Spinnausrüstung kaufe ich bestimmt nicht|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wer will meine Spinnausrüstung kaufen? :q
> 
> Irgendwie verstaubt die z.Z. total #6
> 
> ...





Hey Fynnsen! #6#6#6


Dickes *P* zu den drei Silberbarren!!!:q
Schön gemacht!!!


Was willste denn für deine Fenwick haben, soll ich vom Lizchen anfragen...|rolleyes
Nur im Falle, wenn du die wirklich hergeben willst


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin alle zusammen!  #h

hey fynn....petri...schicke fische #6


oh man...warum is dat bis zum 01.05. noch sooooo lang hin? |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> oh man...warum is dat bis zum 01.05. noch sooooo lang hin? |uhoh:



|supergri|supergri|supergri für mich ist 06.04. nicht mehr ganz so weit.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Bin gerade dabei, Schlauchi gaaannnz laaannnnnngsaaaam aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwecken:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werde Ostermontag meine diesjährige Angelsaison eröffnen!:vik:
Durch nen bekannten Tackledealer hab ich die Möglichkeit an der Biggetalsperre auf Seeforelle zu fischen!
Ein ortsansässiger Kumpel von dem Angelhändler geht mit uns zusammen los und zeigt uns gute Stellen...:q:q

Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle!
Vielleicht bekomm ich ja vor der Bachforelle des Meeres die Bachforelle des Sees an die Harrison!!!

:z


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kameraden!!! Leidensgefährten!!! Angelgefährten!!!
Kurzgesagt: Freunde#6

Hiermit gebe ich die Saison Eröffnung 2008 der Schlauchboot Werft
in den Kellerräumen der Firma Nemles bekannt #g

Die Jagdsaison auf dem Wasser kann bald beginnen #:#a


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kameraden!!! Leidensgefährten!!! Angelgefährten!!!
> Kurzgesagt: Freunde#6
> 
> Hiermit gebe ich die Saison Eröffnung 2008 der Schlauchboot Werft
> ...





Moin Tom!

Mööönsch, das ist ja echt ein schickes Rennschlauchi!!!#6:q


Was hast'n für das Teil komplett locker machen müssen?

Weil so ein's würde sich auch ganz gut im Hause Schäfer machen...:k:k:q


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Tom!
> 
> Mööönsch, das ist ja echt ein schickes Rennschlauchi!!!#6:q
> 
> ...




Ja, mit dem Teil hab ich eine ganze Menge Spass gehabt.
Muß nur mal ein ordentlicher Motor ran.
Übrigens hat das Teil auch noch zwei aufblasbare Sitzbänke, so für Oma/Opa Fahrt:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh manno da iss ja gar kein gfk drann  naja aber wenigstens holz |supergri schickes dingens


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh manno da iss ja gar kein gfk drann  naja aber wenigstens holz |supergri schickes dingens



Deswegen ist es ja für mich so schwer, einen vernünftigen Halter
für den Geber meines neuen Echolot anzubringen.#q

Mal so eben ein Löchli bohren ist da nicht.:q 
Werde wohl eine ähnliche Konstruktion wie der Lowrance Geberstange basteln müssen,
welche ich am Spiegel verschaubzwingen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau geberstange und gut reicht vollkommen  hin


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 

@Fynn 
fettes Petri zu den legger MeFo's #6

@tom
schickes Boot, mit 25PS geht das bestimmt ab wie Sau :m


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau geberstange und gut reicht vollkommen  hin



Genau, ich denke einfach immer zu kompliziert#q

Einfach am Gummi festkleben und fertig


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, ich denke einfach immer zu kompliziert#q
> 
> Einfach am Gummi festkleben und fertig



ach du zeische#d


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @tom
> schickes Boot, mit 25PS geht das bestimmt ab wie Sau :m



Das Teil fliegt dann nur so übers Wasser:k#6

Mein Bengel macht gerade Probefahrt.:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Teil fliegt dann nur so übers Wasser:k#6
> 
> Mein Bengel macht gerade Probefahrt.:q:q:q



hossa da sind ja voll die noben gummisitze inn :q


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vornehm geht die Welt zu Grunde:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Vornehm geht die Welt zu Grunde:vik::vik::vik:



richtichhhhh:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goil!!! Dann laß uns mal schnacken, wenn du das Ding abstoßen willst...:q:q:q

Ich werd mir da nen 5 PS Motor für zulegen, ne Aufnahme für mein zukünftiges Echolot konstruieren und schon hab ich auch nen netten kleinen Küstenkreuzer!!!:vik::k:vik:


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk,

Wenn es nur das wäre, würde ich den Schoner auch behalten.
Das Teil gehört auf einen Trailer und irgendwo untergestellt.
Und daran knappt es bei mir. Trailer hab ich, aber eine halbwegs bezahlbare Unterstellmöglichkeit im Umkreis von 50Km hab ich noch nicht gefunden.
Zusammen gefaltet und im Keller verstaut.... alles rausholen....Auto volladen... das geht ja noch.

Aber dann die vielen Einzelteile vom Parkplatz an den Strand schleppen und später wieder zurück, das ist es was auf Dauer nervt.:c


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, was ich noch sagen wollte. Wenn das Teil am Strand aufgebaut ist, benötigst man 2 Leute, um das Ding ins Wasser zu kriegen. Alleine bekomme ich das nicht mal durch den Sand gezogen.#d










Aber dann, auf dem Wasser:l


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber dann die vielen Einzelteile vom Parkplatz an den Strand schleppen und später wieder zurück, das ist es was auf Dauer nervt.:c


 


nemles schrieb:


> Achso, was ich noch sagen wollte. Wenn das Teil am Strand aufgebaut ist, benötigst man 2 Leute, um das Ding ins Wasser zu kriegen. Alleine bekomme ich das nicht mal durch den Sand gezogen.#d
> Aber dann, auf dem Wasser:l


 
...dat gibt doch so schicke "Beachbuggys" dafür, hab ich doch bei meinem lütti auch dabei...

z.B. http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/rubrik.php?&k_id=0910&GTID=


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei mir kommt es auch in den Keller...|rolleyes
Ist doch nix schlimmes dran! Und was für viele Einzelteile???
Wenn ich's transportiere, dann wird's komplett montiert auf den Hänger schnallt und in irgendeinem Hafen zu Wasser gelassen!

Ne Unterstellmöglichkeit für auf dem Trailer zu lassen fehlt mir nämlich leider auch!

Aber was muß denn noch zwingend geschleppt werden?

Boot, Motor, Echolot, Kunststofftank für Kraftstoff wird direkt zu Wasser gelassen! Dann Ruten und Köder einladen und einer bringt das Auto zum Parkplatz! Und sobald dieser jemand vom Parkplatz zurück kommt, dann geht's los auf Fangtour....

So ist mein Plan!!!:q:q:q

Berichtige mich, wenn ich was veralzheimert hab!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dat gibt doch so schicke "Beachbuggys" dafür, hab ich doch bei meinem lütti auch dabei...
> 
> z.B. http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/rubrik.php?&k_id=0910&GTID=




Und genau sowas in der Art wird sich dann auch finden...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieviel kammern hat das schlauchboot eigendlich ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn ihr schön lieb zu chris seid verkauft er vlt seinen slipwagen den er mit zum boot dazu bekommt .den brauch er ja eigendlich net. den hatte ich nur zum rangiren in der halle gebaut


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn ihr schön lieb zu chris seid verkauft er vlt seinen slipwagen den er mit zum boot dazu bekommt .den brauch er ja eigendlich net. den hatte ich nur zum rangiren in der halle gebaut


 
:m ich wollt mich da nicht so aufdrängen :q:q ich glaub auch nicht dran, das ich das Boot damit jemals über einen Strand ziehen werde :q ...da läßt sich dann drüber reden #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Achso, was ich noch sagen wollte. Wenn das Teil am Strand aufgebaut ist, benötigst man 2 Leute, um das Ding ins Wasser zu kriegen. Alleine bekomme ich das nicht mal durch den Sand gezogen.#d
> 
> 
> *Na ja, dann mußte deine Arme bissel trainieren!!!:q
> ...




Das wird schon! Liz wird ja auch immer brav beim Schleppen helfen...


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt es auch in den Keller...|rolleyes
> Ist doch nix schlimmes dran! Und was für viele Einzelteile???
> Wenn ich's transportiere, dann wird's komplett montiert auf den Hänger schnallt und in irgendeinem Hafen zu Wasser gelassen!
> 
> ...



Nö, veralzheimert nicht unbedingt...:q Du hast nur im Moment Deine Kauf Chancen so circa gegen Null gefahren:q
Den Trick hatte ich ja noch gar nicht auf der Pfanne, ich Hirn#q loser #q Horn #q Ochse #q

Hab den ganzen Dampfer immer in Einzelteilen an den Strand geschleppt



Dann werd ich wohl mal flugs meinen Trailer aus Rostock abholen fahren...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn ihr schön lieb zu chris seid verkauft er vlt seinen slipwagen den er mit zum boot dazu bekommt .den brauch er ja eigendlich net. den hatte ich nur zum rangiren in der halle gebaut




Sowas ist natürlich auch ne Option!!!:q

Chris läßt da bestimmt mit sich drüber reden...:m


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wieviel kammern hat das schlauchboot eigendlich ?



Hauptkammern 2
Dazu Bordwände und Stauraum.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, veralzheimert nicht unbedingt...:q Du hast nur im Moment Deine Kauf Chancen so circa gegen Null gefahren:q
> Den Trick hatte ich ja noch gar nicht auf der Pfanne, ich Hirn#q loser #q Horn #q Ochse #q
> 
> Hab den ganzen Dampfer immer in Einzelteilen an den Strand geschleppt
> ...







*Wie jetzt????|gr:|gr:|gr:

*Erst das Maul wässrig machen und dann doch nen Rückzieher machen gildet nicht!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Wie jetzt????|gr:|gr:|gr:*
> 
> Erst das Maul wässrig machen und dann doch nen Rückzieher machen gildet nicht!!!


 
dat seh ich aber genau so, ich hatte da schon nen virtuellen Handshake gesehen :q


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Wie jetzt????|gr:|gr:|gr:
> 
> *Erst das Maul wässrig machen und dann doch nen Rückzieher machen gildet nicht!!!



Lass mich das doch erst mal am 06.04. antesten mit Deiner Methode. Wenn es funzt, kannst Du Dir den Kahn zu jedem Deiner Ostsee Urlaube kostenfrei bei mir abholen und damit rumdümpeln, solange Du willst. Pionier Ehrenwort.#6
Sparst Du Dir hunderte Kilometer Trailerfahrt.

Wenn es bei mir nicht funzt, verscherbel ich Dir den Nachen


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat seh ich aber genau so, ich hatte da schon nen virtuellen Handshake gesehen :q



Du solltest das nachlassen mit dem


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

war nicht ganz ernst gemeint, die Fenwick bleibt bei mir |rolleyes

Schönes Boot Nemles #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du solltest das nachlassen mit dem


 





 so ist die Welt noch ein bischen grüner :g


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> so ist die Welt noch ein bischen grüner :g



Grün ist gut.... Wird Zeit, das ich da mal wieder hinkomme. Ins Grüne.
Zwei Wochen flach liegen reicht ja wohl. Na morgen gehts wieder endlich wieder auf Arbeit.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> war nicht ganz ernst gemeint, die Fenwick bleibt bei mir |rolleyes
> 
> Schönes Boot Nemles #6





*OOOOOOchhhhh!!!!|rolleyes|rotwerden

*Liz hätt die dir gern zu nem günstigen Preis abgenommen....:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris


----------



## nemles (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin... gäääähhhhhnnnn


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Grün ist gut.... Wird Zeit, das ich da mal wieder hinkomme. Ins Grüne.
> Zwei Wochen flach liegen reicht ja wohl. Na morgen gehts wieder endlich wieder auf Arbeit.


 
Du hast es gut....du arbeitest im grünen |rolleyes

Moin Tom


----------



## nemles (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du hast es gut....du arbeitest im grünen |rolleyes
> 
> Moin Tom



Ähhmm, nicht so ganz...Räusper...
Mein Radweg zur Arbeit führt durch einen Park


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!

So, nach einer Woche Zwangspause, endlich wieder arbeiten...:v
Na ja, erst mal nen Kaffee schlabbern!


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !!! #h
schöööönster Sonnenschein draußen un dich sitz wieder im Büro 
war schon so lange nicht mehr Angeln 
aber im April gehts los - mein Orkney soll ne Trolling-Lachs-Rügen-Premierentour bekommen ....#:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !!! #h
> schöööönster Sonnenschein draußen un dich sitz wieder im Büro
> war schon so lange nicht mehr Angeln
> aber im April gehts los - mein Orkney soll ne Trolling-Lachs-Rügen-Premierentour bekommen ....#:



Moinsen Jörg!

Nicht nur du sitzt im Büro und mußt der Sonne von drinnen zugucken! |uhoh:
Und was das Angeln betrifft... da bin ich auch schon seit 2 1/2 Monaten trocken!!!#q#q#q
Gott sei Dank geht's am 24zigsten März ans Wasser!:q:k:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ich war gerade in Kiel und was soll ich sagen, nix da, 2 Angler(1 ging als ich ankam, der 2te kam als ich gerade zusammen packte) am HolthusenKai, kein Angler in der Stadt und von Hering war auch keine Spur zu finden  naja hab dann 2Stunden Vorfach baden gespielt und nu bin ich wieder hier...ist zwar schönes Wetter, aber was nützt das ohne Fisch :c das einzige witzige war der Angelverückte Ami, der kam und mußte unbedingt wissen was hier zu holen sei und er würde in USA auf Peacock fischen. Hät ich mich weggedreht hät der sich meine Angel geschnappt und losgelegt... seine Augen waren schon ganz zittrig 

 ..wenn der mal nicht fett auf Entzug war


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallö!!!

Hat einer von euch vielleicht schon von der AB Memberreise 2009 nach Norwegen gelesen?
Reiseveranstalter ist Knurri, das Ganze findet Ende Mai statt und soll etwa 700 Euro kosten...
Ich liebäugel damit, Liz und mich da anzumelden!!!|supergri
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mitzukommen.
Noch sind 19 Plätze frei!!!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Andi

Schickes Boot hast Du Dir da geholt! Ein bisschen schleifen, spachtel und malen 
und die Kiste ist bereit für die See :q Ach ja den vernüftigen Motor nicht vergesse 

Da ich ein recht gutes Angebot für mein Boot bekommen habe bin ich auch wieder am
"wuscheln" aber bis jetzt ist noch nichts vernüftiges dabei rum gekommen und vorher
wir mein Schaluppi auch nicht verkauft.


----------



## nemles (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallö!!!
> 
> Hat einer von euch vielleicht schon von der AB Memberreise 2009 nach Norwegen gelesen?
> Reiseveranstalter ist Knurri, das Ganze findet Ende Mai statt und soll etwa 700 Euro kosten...
> ...



Wir haben für Juli 2009 schon Trandal für zwei Wochen gebucht.:vik:
Wenn ich da im Mai noch ne Woche hoch düse, dreht mir meine Frau meine fünf Extremitäten und den Hals um :q
Aber Lust hätte ich schon gerne mal zu so einer Tour.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin denn auch da |uhoh: ich will in bett |gaehn: bis denne

antworten tu ich denn mal morgen früh.


----------



## nemles (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so bin denn auch da |uhoh: ich will in bett |gaehn: bis denne
> 
> antworten tu ich denn mal morgen früh.



Anmelden und abmelden in einem Satz#c

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Anmelden und abmelden in einem Satz#c
> 
> Gutes Nächtle



jau manchmal geht nich anders


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Andi
> 
> ...



ein gutes jahr werde ich wohl zu tun haben ,aber dann iss traumschiff :vik: werde regelmäßig dokumentieren#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris was macht das wetter bei euch im norden


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
wann ist endlich Sonntag :vik: |motz: mir wüll los..sofort...wenn das Sturmtief durch ist


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris was macht das wetter bei euch im norden


 
..das wird heut' noch lustig, nachher soll ja der Sturm aus England zu uns rüber kommen, aber bis jetzt ist's ganz friedlich :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> wann ist endlich Sonntag :vik: |motz: mir wüll los..sofort...wenn das Sturmtief durch ist



heute gehts innen rann noch ein paar kleine stellen schleifen und spachteln ,und morgen gibbet den ersten anstrich von innen samstag bekommt er den allerletzten anstrich und sonntag früh kleinteile verbauen .dann kannste gen mittag zur abholung vor ort sein #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das wird heut' noch lustig, nachher soll ja der Sturm aus England zu uns rüber kommen, aber bis jetzt ist's ganz friedlich :q



ein schlecht wettertag wäre jetzt prima.dann brauch ich abens nich so lange ran :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> heute gehts innen rann noch ein paar kleine stellen schleifen und spachteln ,und morgen gibbet den ersten anstrich von innen samstag bekommt er den allerletzten anstrich und sonntag früh kleinteile verbauen .dann kannste gen mittag zur abholung vor ort sein #6


 
..Du könntest mi nach der Lackung nochmal ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen, ist ja noch 'ne Weile hin bis Sonntag und Montag gehts dann auf Jungfernfahrt :vik: :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ein schlecht wettertag wäre jetzt prima.dann brauch ich abens nich so lange ran :q


 
..nicht das das so schlecht wird das da heute abend noch ein paar Not-wieder-eindeckungen notwendig werden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..Du könntest mi nach der Lackung nochmal ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen, ist ja noch 'ne Weile hin bis Sonntag und Montag gehts dann auf Jungfernfahrt :vik: :q:q:q



mach ich mal nachher noch schnell ein bild von aussen da hat er ja schon 3x grund drauf.
gib den lack noch zeit bis mittwoch das er richtig austrocknen kann montag gleich ins wasser iss nich so gut . so hat er 4 tage zum aushärten.  soll zwar nach  24 stunden schon augehärtet sein aber bissel länger kann ja nich schaden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..nicht das das so schlecht wird das da heute abend noch ein paar Not-wieder-eindeckungen notwendig werden



ach watt dat wüßten wir dann vorher schon thw und feuerwehr halten die füße still also wirds nichts großes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mach ich mal nachher noch schnell ein bild von aussen da hat er ja schon 3x grund drauf.
> gib den lack noch zeit bis mittwoch das er richtig austrocknen kann montag gleich ins wasser iss nich so gut . so hat er 4 tage zum aushärten. soll zwar nach 24 stunden schon augehärtet sein aber bissel länger kann ja nich schaden.


 
:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c​...na dann werd' ich das wohl auch erst Dienstag oder so erst  abholen, sonst hab ich ja auch gleich 'nen mit "StraßenStraß" belegten Bug, wenn der Lack noch nicht ordentlich durch ist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c​...na dann werd' ich das wohl auch erst Dienstag oder so erst  abholen, sonst hab ich ja auch gleich 'nen mit "StraßenStraß" belegten Bug, wenn der Lack noch nicht ordentlich durch ist



durch iss er blos die ersten tage  bissel vorsichtig


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach watt dat wüßten wir dann vorher schon thw und feuerwehr halten die füße still also wirds nichts großes


 
..hab gerade mal geguckt, dat sind ja nur 4-5 aus SSW angesagt #c  viel wird da echt nicht passieren


----------



## nemles (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgäääähnnn#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> durch iss er blos die ersten tage nich bissel vorsichtig


 

..naja das Wetter nächste Woche soll auch nicht so prickelnd werden, mal sehen wann ich das erste mal loskomm'


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Guten Morgäääähnnn#h


 
Tach Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen tom #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute ich hau denn mal ab wünscheuch nen netten tachhhh.bis denne #h


----------



## nemles (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, Euch auch. Ich mache mich dann auch erst mal los.#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..und tschüß #h


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

good morning an alle !!!! 
so, war gestern auch mal an den Elbbrücken und Kohle ausgegeben ... |uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So heute war ja mein großer Tag |rolleyes

Aber mir gehts jetzt relativ gut, bisher keine großen Probleme... #c

Nur das Essen ist ******* :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn!

Was hast denn für nen großen Tag?

Musterung, Konfirmation, das erste Mal selbst kochen...#c|supergri

Was wars denn???


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So heute war ja mein großer Tag |rolleyes
> 
> Aber mir gehts jetzt relativ gut, bisher keine großen Probleme... #c
> 
> Nur das Essen ist ******* :v


 
Moin Fynn
oh da kommen legger Erinnerungen hoch :v hast jetzt alle auf einmal raus bekommen,ne? das ist bestimmt ganz besonders Fies, da kommt dat Blut ja aus allen Ecken 

 |bigeyes

naja ich wünsch gute Besserung #6

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Fynn!
> 
> Was hast denn für nen großen Tag?
> 
> ...


 
..der durfte seine Zähne beim Zahnartzt abgeben


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach soooo!|rolleyes#q
Das hatte ich ja schon wieder vergessen!
Willkommen im Club! Ist ne blutige Sache, aber geht rum...|bla:|supergri

Hast schon wieder essen können?|bigeyes#6Respekt!!!

Bei mir ging erst ab Tag zwei Nahrungsaufnahme! Und dann auch nur Suppe und widerlichen Brei...


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop alle 4 auf einmal...

Das mitm Blut ist wirklich ein bischen nervig, aber ich bin sooo froh das ich Vollnarkose machen durfte |rolleyes
Naja, ein halbes Brötchen habe ich schon gegessen. Auf mehr habe ich aber irgendwie kein Bock, später irgendwann mal 'ne Runde Kartoffelpüree :q Da kann ich wenigstens ein richtig reinhauen. :m

Schmerzen habe ich auch gar nicht so wirklich, nur wenn ich den Kopf blöd drehe oder der Kiefer irgendwo bissel Druck bekommt. 
Naja, hauptsache der Blutgeschmack ist irgendwann mal weg :v


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

weißheitszähne ??? |kopfkrat
hoffe das hält dich nich vom fischen ab ... :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> weißheitszähne ??? |kopfkrat
> hoffe das hält dich nich vom fischen ab ... :m



Bis Freitag oder Samstag noch....danach halten mich die Dinger garantiert nicht mehr vom Fischen ab |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Schmerzen habe ich auch gar nicht so wirklich...


 
..dat kommt noch garantiert, und die blauen Flecken vom rumzerren #q hab noch nichts übleres erlebt |rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..dat kommt noch garantiert, und die blauen Flecken vom rumzerren #q hab noch nichts übleres erlebt |rolleyes



naja ich schlucke ja nicht grundlos schmerztabletten |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> naja ich schlucke ja nicht grundlos schmerztabletten |rolleyes


 
...gut wenn man genug und vor allem verschiedene da hat :m irgendwann bringen es einige nicht mehr,  hast bestimmt  auch spezial Drops bekommen ##


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop sind relativ starke Dinger...

Aber hattest recht, gerade beim Essen hats schon bissel weh getan #d Aber wenn ich den Mund ruhig halte gehts alles.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop sind relativ starke Dinger...
> 
> Aber hattest recht, gerade beim Essen hats schon bissel weh getan #d Aber wenn ich den Mund ruhig halte gehts alles.


 
..keine Frage überlebt haben ja ganz offensichtlich alle von uns, wie Du schon sagst 2-3 tage dann ist das vorbei, heilt dadurch das das ewig bespeichelt #t wird ja ganz fix :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen früh, wenn du in den Spiegel guckst, dann nicht erschrecken!!!:q
Bist wirklich du...

Und vor allem, haste nen Geschmack im Mund, als wenn du ne tote Katze gefressen hättest!
Na ja, stellt man sich zumindest vor, dass so in etwa tote Katze schmeckt...|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Morgen früh, wenn du in den Spiegel guckst, dann nicht erschrecken!!!:q
> Bist wirklich du...



Die blauen Flecken kann man mit Roughe überdecken. Aber das deformierte Gesicht bleibt erst mal ein paar Tage:q:q:q

Naaabend in die Runde#h


----------



## nemles (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und zu toten Katzen im Mund sag ich nix...Ich hasse Katerfrühstück:v


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Huijui hier sind aber auch wieder ein paar Steilvorlagen dabei... 
Da muss man sich ganz schön auf die Zunge äh Finger beissen :q :q :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
tu dir keinen Zwang an 

Tote Katze...lecker :q Ich freu mich ja schon |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nene Fynn, so schmutzige Gedanken würde ich nichtmal in Achims Kaffeecke raushauen :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nene Fynn, so schmutzige Gedanken würde ich nichtmal in Achims Kaffeecke raushauen :q



'Das ist mal 'ne Ansage |rolleyes|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber das deformierte Gesicht bleibt erst mal ein paar Tage:q:q:q
> 
> Naaabend in die Runde#h





moin

ach dat bekomm ich mit nen paar glasfasermatten und epoxi hin |supergri

so nu bett ich kränkel schonwieder #q


----------



## nemles (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Möönsch, kuriere Dich mal ordentlich  aus. Kann ja keiner mit ansehen, diese Quälerei #t


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu bett ich kränkel schonwieder #q


 

...reiß Dich zusammen Andy :m anfang übernächste Woche kannst Du so richtig Krank sein, aber bis dahin büdde büdde nich...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...reiß Dich zusammen Andy :m anfang übernächste Woche kannst Du so richtig Krank sein, aber bis dahin büdde büdde nich...



keine panik hab mein soll wieder geschaft:m

so aber nu chemie und dann ab inne falle#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine panik hab mein soll wieder geschaft:m
> 
> so aber nu chemie und dann ab inne falle#h


 
Du hast gut reden  mir schwimmen die Heringe weg :q:q:q

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat für heringe die sind doch noch garnich da .die paar dinger da lohnt es sich nichmal das patanosta anzubaumeln.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat für heringe die sind doch noch garnich da .die paar dinger da lohnt es sich nichmal das patanosta anzubaumeln.:q


 
...ich sach ja nur mal so, bevor es zu spät ist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich sach ja nur mal so, bevor es zu spät ist



ich gebe doch mein bestes  muß endlich meine halle klar bekommen damit es dann an meinem weitergehen kann.und dazu muß deins erst raus.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat sachste dazu ? meinste der iss mir würdig |supergri [Link nur für MFT-Mitglieder Sichtbar]


 
..ich kann die Bilder nicht sehen, aber hört sich doch ganz gut an #6



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich gebe doch mein bestes  muß endlich meine halle klar bekommen damit es dann an meinem weitergehen kann.und dazu muß deins erst raus.


 
Ick weß doch  aber ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten :z:z:z


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau bei mir sind auch nich alle bilder da aber der motor iss zu sehen .na mal sehn hab ja meinen preis im kopf den ich ausgebe bei 400 unter 1000 steig ich aus:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau bei mir sind auch nich alle bilder da aber der motor iss zu sehen .na mal sehn hab ja meinen preis im kopf den ich ausgebe bei 400 unter 1000 steig ich aus:q


 

..ich hab hier nur 3Bilder mit Kabeln :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man ein glück heute gehts mir wieder etwas besser das zeisch wetter iss echt zum kotzen sonne bewölkt du bist nur in gange klamotten an klamotten aus und zum glück bin ich gestern nochmal richtig nass geworden hatten gerade ein flachdach offen da fing es an zu regnen:c also fix wieder zu


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ich hab hier nur 3Bilder mit Kabeln :q



mußte ab und an mal probieren die wechseln ab und an mal. iss schon ein goiles teil vor allen dingen alles dabei komplette verkabelung powertrim anzeigen usw


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> man ein glück heute gehts mir wieder etwas besser das zeisch wetter iss echt zum kotzen sonne bewölkt du bist nur in gange klamotten an klamotten aus und zum glück bin ich gestern nochmal richtig nass geworden hatten gerade ein flachdach offen da fing es an zu regnen:c also fix wieder zu


 
..hat sich zum Glück ein bischen beruhigt #6 dat stimmt, aber irgendwie ists draußen ungemütlich, ich hatte gestern den Motor nochmal in die Tonne gehängt, da fing es auch direkt an zu Schütten wie aus Eimern, hab dann ne probefahrt unter extrem bedingungen Simuliert 
Anker hab ich inzwischen auch gefunden :k kann losgehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja das iss ja prima spachtelarbeiten drinne sind auch fertich heute gibbet es grund .sollte eigendlich gestern noch passieren aber ich war zu fertig.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mußte ab und an mal probieren die wechseln ab und an mal. iss schon ein goiles teil vor allen dingen alles dabei komplette verkabelung powertrim anzeigen usw


 

ich probier das mal mit den Bildern, aber wenn der Preis nachher stimmt, kann man da ja kaum was falsch machen, ich seh gerade der steht ja richtung deiner "alten" Heimat...ganz schöner Ritt, naja ich hoffe der findet bald ne neue Heimat in SAW #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja das iss ja prima spachtelarbeiten drinne sind auch fertich heute gibbet es grund *** .sollte eigendlich gestern noch passieren aber ich war zu fertig****.


 
*** |laola:

**** :c

Hauptsache es wird fettich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich probier das mal mit den Bildern, aber wenn der Preis nachher stimmt, kann man da ja kaum was falsch machen, ich seh gerade der steht ja richtung deiner "alten" Heimat...ganz schöner Ritt, naja ich hoffe der findet bald ne neue Heimat in SAW #6



für den richtigen preis iss mir kein weg zu weit.obwohl ich bei 600 mal schwarz sehe. aber warten wir es ab sonntag sind wir schlauer


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *** |laola:
> 
> **** :c
> 
> Hauptsache es wird fettich



hör doch mal auf andauernd zu heulen das macht einen ganz fertichhhhh:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hör doch mal auf andauernd zu heulen das macht einen ganz fertichhhhh:q


 
...ich muss hier gleich erstmal wischen, alles ganz nass um mich herum :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> für den richtigen preis iss mir kein weg zu weit.obwohl ich bei 600 mal schwarz sehe. aber warten wir es ab sonntag sind wir schlauer


 
Im richtigen moment zugeschlagen und der gute ist Deiner #6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt stehste schonwieder an der tonne und simulierst ne gleitfahrt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Im richtigen moment zugeschlagen und der gute ist Deiner #6#6#6



naja wenns der nich wird dann kommt der nächste hab ja noch zeit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so alder ich muß los denn mal bis heut abend |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt stehste schonwieder an der tonne und simulierst ne gleitfahrt :q


 
..ich flute gerade mein Wohnzimmer, dann muß ich nicht immer soweit fahren :vik:Salzig ist die Brühe auch #6 nu brauch ich nur noch Besatz, was meinst Du eher nur Dorsch oder auch ein paar MeFo's rein? |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so alder ich muß los denn mal bis heut abend |wavey:


 
...denn machs mal gut  bis später


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen...

uff, war das wirklich ich eben im Spiegel? :q

Ätzend...|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Morgen...
> 
> uff, war das wirklich ich eben im Spiegel? :q
> 
> Ätzend...|uhoh:




Moin!

Sieht übel aus, gelle?:q

Aber wird schon wieder...


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

ich hab gerade 3 Multis bespult, ich bin am Ende |gaehn: 

und was ein Wunder, ich hätte locker alle 4 Rollen mit genug Schnur bespulen können, hab mir ne 1200m Spule gekauft, hatte mich aber vertan mit der zu bespulenden länge,ich wollte 4x 300m aufspulen, aber nu sinds doch ca.400 meter pro Rolle geworden also nur 3 ...jetzt ist aber noch 'ne ganze Menge Schnur auf der Spule, obwohl ich auf die 3te Rolle 500m gespult habe, soll heißen ich hätte auch 4 Rolle voll gekriegt :e |motz: ich :v

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
hab gesehen Du hast Dich bei Knurris-Norge Tour angemeldet, ich würd ja auch gerne, aber soweit im vorraus...naja mal sehen vielleicht kann man da später noch dazu stoßen, ansonsten klingt das ja ganz nett


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was hast denn für eine Schnur auf die Multis gemacht Chris?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Quantum Sealine 0,40 war aber ein Fehler 'ne so lütte Spule zu kaufen


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja ich mein das geht ja noch, ist ja nicht unbedingt die teuerste Schnur bei 18€ / 1200m. 
Ärgerlicher wärs bei Fireline oder Stroft oder so :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja nun, Ärgerlich eigentlich nur deswegen weil ich jetzt noch 'ne Spule holen muß, ich mein' ist ja nett das da ca 1500m drauf sind, aber das ist doch nicht normal so.


ach ja...was machen die Beisserchen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja nun, Ärgerlich eigentlich nur deswegen weil ich jetzt noch 'ne Spule holen muß, ich mein' ist ja nett das da ca 1500m drauf sind, aber das ist doch nicht normal so.
> 
> 
> ach ja...was machen die Beisserchen?



Naja die Schnur wird ja nicht schlecht... Wenn irgendwann mal nen Lax die halbe Rolle leerreißt und zum Grund geht, kannst du wenigstens mal die Schnur tauschen.

Mir gehts eigentlich sehr gut, bin schon den ganzen Tag am Essen |rolleyes Naja ist zwar nur Ravioli, Rührei und so, aber immerhin 
Sehe zwar aus wie ein Hamster, aber die Schmerzen sind echt kaum vorhanden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja die Schnur wird ja nicht schlecht... Wenn irgendwann mal nen Lax die halbe Rolle leerreißt und zum Grund geht, kannst du wenigstens mal die Schnur tauschen.
> 
> Mir gehts eigentlich sehr gut, bin schon den ganzen Tag am Essen |rolleyes Naja ist zwar nur Ravioli, Rührei und so, aber immerhin
> Sehe zwar aus wie ein Hamster, aber die Schmerzen sind echt kaum vorhanden.


 
Genau so einen Laxigen will ich :vik: gaaaanz langsam wieder vom Grund hochgepumpt 

Essen geht, das wiederliche sind nur die Reste die sich in den Löchern festsetzten


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Genau so einen Laxigen will ich :vik: gaaaanz langsam wieder vom Grund hochgepumpt
> 
> Essen geht, das wiederliche sind nur die Reste die sich in den Löchern festsetzten



Das is zugenäht, so viel kann sich da eigentlich nicht festsetzen |rolleyes

Jo son Laxdrill muss schon was sein, erstmal 200m Flucht und dann langsam den ein oder anderen Meter zurückholen


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das is zugenäht, so viel kann sich da eigentlich nicht festsetzen |rolleyes
> 
> Jo son Laxdrill muss schon was sein, erstmal 200m Flucht und dann langsam den ein oder anderen Meter zurückholen


 

#t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...aber legger LaxDrill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das hät' schon was :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja ich werd mich demnächst erstmal den Heringen widmen.

Da muss dieses Jahr doch mal was gehen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mich demnächst erstmal den Heringen widmen.
> 
> Da muss dieses Jahr doch mal was gehen #6


 
..da bin ich dabei #6 wie lang darfst Du denn noch Zuhause bleiben? sonst könnten wir Anfang nächste Woche was starten, ob mit oder ohne Boot, oder willst Du an den NOK?


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..da bin ich dabei #6 wie lang darfst Du denn noch Zuhause bleiben? sonst könnten wir Anfang nächste Woche was starten, ob mit oder ohne Boot, oder willst Du an den NOK?



Nö muss nicht NOK sein.

Nächste Woche müsste eigentlich passen. Ab Donnerstag auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey ho, ihr Laxträumer!#h

@ Chris,

du bist ja ganz schön am aufrüsten was???:m:q

Da kannste doch auch nächstes Jahr mit in's gelobte Land kommen...
Der Preis und die Leistungen dafür sind echt Klasse!!!:z


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Preis ist echt unschlagbar!

Leider kann ich meine Ferien nicht selber legen |uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Holymoly hier geht gerade die Welt unter... :v
Genau das richtig Wetter um die Vorfächer für Norge zu knüppern :q


----------



## nemles (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin,

jou, hier ist das auch ganz kräftig am winden und es schifft die ganze Zeit wie aus Eimern:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
jau hier hat sich das auch ordentlich eingeregnet  aber ich muß ja zum Glück nicht raus :vik:

Moin Andy
war heute morgen schon bei Boey sieht gut aus, hat keiner was gemacht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten morgen dat

hier auch regen non stop und ich muß los bis jetzt noch keine absage |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie isses :c kleiner Chat?


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> guten morgen dat
> 
> hier auch regen non stop und ich muß los bis jetzt noch keine absage |uhoh:


 



 Absage 

 Absage 

 Absage


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wie isses :c kleiner Chat?



jupp


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wie isses :c kleiner Chat?


 
..wie konnte sich den der :c hier einsschleichen? sollte eigentlich #c werden :g


----------



## nemles (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Holla, die Waldfee |uhoh:

Hier stürmt das ja streckenweise ganz gut. Mich hat es fast vom Rad gepustet :m

Was ist bloß mit dem Wetter los? Haben wir die Herbststürme neuerdings im Frühjahr? :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Abend!#h

Jetzt schimpft doch nicht als über das Wetter...

Besser jetzt Sauerei und Sturm, als wieder so nen verkackten Sommer wie letztes Jahr!
Das soll sich nur schön alles austoben und ausregnen, dann kann im Sommer ordentlich die Sonne scheinen.

Ich hab heute Fischbesatz für unsern Weiher bestellt!:q

Je 200 Saiblinge, Bachforellen und Regenbogner!
Dazu noch nen Zentner Rotaugen und zehn Zander von 20cm...

Mal gucken wie sich die Zander machen! Schätze mal, dass man in drei bis vier Jahren schon schön drauf ansitzen kann!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris ein glück fast we


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

Das hört sich gut an Dirk, da kommen wir dann mal so'n büschen wildern 

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris ein glück fast we


 
...ob das so ein Glück ist #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ob das so ein Glück ist #c



immerhin 2 volle tage zeit zum werkeln


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> immerhin 2 volle tage zeit zum werkeln


 
..stümmt auch wieder  aber für mich ist das echt Hart  fast schon zum :c aber nur fast.....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau leider kann ich aber auch nichts für die wetterlage . die nächste größere anschaffung iss ein bullerjan . damit sowas nich nochmal passiert


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau leider kann ich aber auch nichts für die wetterlage . die nächste größere anschaffung iss ein bullerjan . damit sowas nich nochmal passiert


 
nein das mein ich nicht :g ....nagut das mein ich doch  aber wie schon gesagt, ich laß da einfach ein bischen Gras rüberwachsen   nachdem meine Opfergaben Gestern wieder verschmäht wurden und die Sonne gegen 9uhr rauskam


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier sowas mit 50 kw sollte reichen um die halle kuschlig zu machen

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/3079/bullerjankleiniq7.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nein das mein ich nicht :g ....nagut das mein ich doch  aber wie schon gesagt, ich laß da einfach ein bischen Gras rüberwachsen   nachdem meine Opfergaben Gestern wieder verschmäht wurden und die Sonne gegen 9uhr rauskam



hätte auch nichts genutzt ich war ja gegen 9 da und hab ne plane gespannt und heizlüfter rein gegen abend war die farbe fast durchgehärtet die nacht iss einfach zu kalt gewesen


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hier sowas mit 50 kw sollte reichen um die halle kuschlig zu machen
> 
> http://img132.*ih.us/img132/3079/bullerjankleiniq7.jpg


 
...hab neulich im TV 'ne Familie gesehen die hatten so einen bei sich stehen und waren total begeistert davon, ich wünsch mir so einen auch immer wenn die Fußbodenheizung mal wieder verrückt spielt :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber leiber keinen 50kw da gehste denn tot in der bude warscheinlich nach 5 min ausgetrocknet|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hätte auch nichts genutzt ich war ja gegen 9 da und hab ne plane gespannt und heizlüfter rein gegen abend war die farbe fast durchgehärtet die nacht iss einfach zu kalt gewesen


 
...dann müßen größere Opfer her |supergri|supergri|supergri oder man sitzt es einfach aus  was zugegeben nicht gerade sehr einfach ist :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber leiber keinen 50kw da gehste denn tot in der bude warscheinlich nach 5 min ausgetrocknet|supergri


 
...vielleicht sollte man es dann einfach mal mit Gefriertrocknung probieren


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgäääähhhnnn, Ihr Bootpeople |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das sach ich dir wenn ich meine halle sehe bekomme ich das kotzen ewig suchste nach werkzeug weil alles noch verpackt rumsteht.aber die zeit fehlt einfach um aufzuräumen eins geht nur das boot oder 3 tage halle auf vordermann bringen,dabei geht aktion 1 aber erstmal vor


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Morgäääähhhnnn, Ihr Bootpeople |wavey:



heißt dat nich boatpeople

moin tom


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...dabei geht aktion 1 aber erstmal vor


 
...das hört man gerne  aber das sich danach Zeit fürs aufräumen einstellt, will ich hier mal bezweifeln, dann ist direkt das nächste dran :m


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist Denglish, oder auch künstlerische Freiheit....|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das hört man gerne  aber das sich danach Zeit fürs aufräumen einstellt, will ich hier mal bezweifeln, dann ist direkt das nächste dran :m



neeee das kannste knicken erstmal halle auf vordermann bringen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist Denglish, oder auch künstlerische Freiheit....|supergri



multikulti |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> neeee das kannste knicken erstmal halle auf vordermann bringen


 
..na denn #6 ich muß mich heute mal irgendwie Organisieren, hab noch keine Ahnung wo ich den ganzen Schleppkram verstauen soll? das sind alles so große Dinger..Diver, Wobbler usw. in einen normalen Angelkasten passen die nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...hat jmd. einen Tip für mich #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..na denn #6 ich muß mich heute mal irgendwie Organisieren, hab noch keine Ahnung wo ich den ganzen Schleppkram verstauen soll? das sind alles so große Dinger..Diver, Wobbler usw. in einen normalen Angelkasten passen die nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die problematik kenn ich ich hab auch noch nicht das perfekte verstausystem gefunden .oder doch kommt nacher alles schick übersichtlich in die kajüte unter der liegefläche #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die problematik kenn ich ich hab auch noch nicht das perfekteverstausystem gefunden .oder doch kommt nacher alles schick übersichtlich in die kajüte unter der liegefläche #6


 
..wenn man den eine hat geht das ja, dann kannst Du Dir ein Brett mit Nägeln an die Wand kloppen und das alles dranhängen oder eben reinlegen, aber ohne Kajüte siehts schlecht aus mit einfach so hinlegen  und ich hatte schonmal im Baumarkt geguckt, gibt keine Kästen mit so großen Fächern bzw. ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> gibt keine Kästen mit so großen Fächern bzw. ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden



Mit was für *Monstern* willst Du denn los? |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mit was für *Monstern* willst Du denn los? |bigeyes|bigeyes



ich glaub da machs eher die masse nich die größe.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mit was für *Monstern* willst Du denn los? |bigeyes|bigeyes


 
..das problem ist nicht einen Kasten mit großen oder kleinen Fächern zu finden, sondern einen Kasten der von der größe her verstaubar und mit großen, *sowie auch* kleineren Fächern bestückt ist


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich glaub da machs eher die masse nich die größe.


 

...das kommt noch erschwerend dazu


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schau mal unter flambeau die haben relativ gute sortierkisten groß und teuer aber auch super stabil hab selber 2 stück und bin echt zufrieden damit


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich hab ne Deckelbox 40x20x20, ohne Fächer, da sind die Köder drinne.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja die haben schon schicke sachen.... http://fishing.flambeauoutdoors.com/otdrs_fishing/marine_bigwater/marine_n_bigwater.asp


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich muß los bis denne #h


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis denn

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin .... 
is das nichn sch*** Wetter draußen ...
das einzige was mich da freut ist das ich eh nicht zum Angeln komme ... :m
aaaber im April gehts los ! |bla:


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So langsam macht einen das Wetter wirklich deprimiert. 
Wochenende wird ja eh nix mit Angeln, aber dafür gehts Karfreitag aufs Meer, son bütten Mefo suchen und vielleicht Heringe ziehen. Hoffentlich ist da besseres Wetter.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Wetter wird bestimmt granatenmäßig gut! Ich muss nämlich arbeiten :q


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird bestimmt granatenmäßig gut! Ich muss nämlich arbeiten :q




Ooooocch, das tut mir aber leid|bigeyes Aber wenn das Wetter gut ist, geb ich bei Gelegenheit mal einen aus.:q


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dasisteinlebenszeichenposting


























schöne ostern euch allen


----------



## nemles (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> schöne ostern euch allen



|bigeyes|bigeyes Bist Du die nächste Woche offline???|bigeyes|bigeyes

Dann Dir auch ein schönes Osterfest.#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wollt auch mal eben andeuten das ich wieder unter den "fischenden" bin :q#6
Darf wieder raus, also gehts gleich nahc DK an die Kyste :vik:
Da sieht mich wenigstens keiner mit meinen diggen Baggen |rolleyes

@Simon
wünsche ich dir nächste Woche auch :q


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes *Bist Du die nächste Woche offline???*|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Dann Dir auch ein schönes Osterfest.#h



hm...ich sach dat ma so...nich allzuviel und oft online...hab blöde schichten.
und ostern is traditionell familysightseeing angesagt |uhoh:...





































...hätte ich auch zum angeln nutzen können.wäre sinnvoller gewesen...|evil:


----------



## nemles (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Darf wieder raus, also gehts gleich nahc DK an die Kyste :vik:
> Da sieht mich wenigstens keiner mit meinen diggen Baggen |rolleyes



Meinst Du nicht, die DK Fische haben auch Gefühle?:q:q:q
Die kriegen doch einen heiden Schreck, wenn Du mit Deinen Hamsterbäckchen dort aufschlägst...|bigeyes C&R kannste da getrost vergessen, die sterben an Herzinfarkt.


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leute Leute war heute ein geiler Tag #6
Forellen waren zwar nicht am Platz, aber dafür andere, größere Tiere. 
Die Teile waren den ganzen Tag da, bis ins 1m tiefe Wasser sind sie gekommen. #6
Ich lasse einfach mal Bilder sprechen :q


















Total geile Tiere meiner Meinung nach #6:k


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hm |kopfkrat....sieht nach schweinswalen aus


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm |kopfkrat....sieht nach schweinswalen aus



100 Punkte 
Die Viecher waren den ganzen Tag am Platz, wenn wir gerade nicht im Wasser waren, kamen sie bis 5m and en Strand ran...echt cool #6


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,

melde Deine Sichtung doch bitte! Hier ein Link: http://www.gsm-ev.de/schweinswal.htm

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> melde Deine Sichtung doch bitte! Hier ein Link: http://www.gsm-ev.de/schweinswal.htm
> 
> ...



Danke, habe ich doch glatt mal gemacht


----------



## nemles (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goile Nummer Fynn,

So etwas sieht man nun wirklich nicht jeden Tag. Und dann noch ne Kam dabei#6


----------



## nemles (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naabend Mädels und Jungs,

Für das Makrelenevent im Juli:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122752

Ich werde da wohl schon einen Tag vorher aufschlagen, 
um dann ganz entspannt und ausgeschlafen an Bord zu traben.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris zur 4 tage woche :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
mönsch sich heimlich Still und Leise in Büsum einbuchen #d 

ich habs zum Glück nicht so weit  bei max 1 1/2 Std. anfahrt ganz logger inkl. Fynn einsammeln :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris zur 4 tage woche :vik:


 
...wie siehts aus mit Donnerstag abend  #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> mönsch sich heimlich Still und Leise in Büsum einbuchen #d
> 
> ich habs zum Glück nicht so weit  bei max 1 1/2 Std. anfahrt ganz logger inkl. Fynn einsammeln :m



jau dat geht aber ich treib mich wieder die halbe nacht auf der bahn rum denn iss dat so schon besser.kann ich schick mitten tom noch einen heben :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...das hät' ich fast vergessen, ich war gestern in Kappeln die Slippe begutachten und notfalls vom ufer ein paar Heringe ziehen, aber nachdem ich ne viertel Stunde daneben gestanden habe und in der Zeit von ca. 10 Anglern 1 (in worten: *ein*) Hering an Land befördert wurde, haben wir die Slippe angeguckt, ein Eis gegessen  und ein bischen spaziert, und weg..... also der Hering läßt da auf sich warten


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau dat geht aber ich treib mich wieder die halbe nacht auf der bahn rum denn iss dat so schon besser.kann ich schick mitten tom noch einen heben :q


 
...dat kann ich verstehen, bei mir ist das auch hart an der Grenze,  aber machbar


----------



## nemles (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin,

etwas spät heute, aber auf zur kurzen Woche


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom
besser spät als nie  #6


----------



## nemles (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau :m

Das wird eine kurze, aber ereignisreiche Woche.... Dienstag Abend angeln am See, Mittwoch kommt die neue Couch, Freitag/Samstag aufs Meer... was will man(n) mehr:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Freitag/Samstag aufs Meer... was will man(n) mehr:vik::vik::vik:


 

...wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## nemles (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Neustadt, Probefahrt mit Jens seinem Kutter für die neue Saison. :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Neustadt, Probefahrt mit Jens seinem Kutter für die neue Saison. :vik:


 

...na deng, dann wünsch' ich viel erfolg #6 gibt bestimmt ordentlich Heringe, danach will ich hier nen ordentlichen Bericht sehen  ist ja auch eher mein Zielgebiet für die nächsten Wochen :vik:


----------



## nemles (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bericht folgt auf jeden Fall#6

Und wenn Du mal einen Bootsmann brauchst|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bericht folgt auf jeden Fall#6
> 
> Und wenn Du mal einen Bootsmann brauchst|wavey:


 
Super #6 jau wenn Du unter der Woche Zeit hast immer, also ab 30.03. gehts voll los :vik: ansonsten bestimmt auch mal 'ne WE-session


----------



## nemles (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hört sich ja gut an.#6

So, nun muß ich aber doch mal so langsam in die Hufe kommen...
die Woche zieht sich aber auch schon wieder...#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..was war das denn gerade, kurze Auszeit, oder wat?

...dauernd diese DATENBANKFEHLER #d


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!|wavey:

@Fynn,

schöne Pics haste da gemacht von den Schweinswalen.#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Super #6 jau wenn Du unter der Woche Zeit hast immer, also ab 30.03. gehts voll los :vik: ansonsten bestimmt auch mal 'ne WE-session



Chriiis, sag bescheid :q Habe die Woche nachm 30. noch frei :q


----------



## nemles (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naabend Gemeinde.

Wat ist denn das für ein scheixx Wetter??? Regen, Hagel, Sturm, Sonne, noch mehr Hagel:v

Hoffentlich ist es morgen Nachmittag besser, ich will an den Teich, angeln:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat ist denn das für ein scheixx Wetter??? Regen, Hagel, Sturm, Sonne, noch mehr Hagel:v
> 
> :vik:



wo du doch recht hast ich bekomme auch langam das :v war nen feiner arbeitstag klirrende kälte aufen dach will nurnoch inne heiße wanne und ins bett. 
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich haue mich auch gleich in die Falle...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Chriiis, sag bescheid :q Habe die Woche nachm 30. noch frei :q


 
na dann ist ja alles bestens :m da kriegen wir auf alle Fälle was hin :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris irgendeiner hat mein auto umlackiert es ist weiß ;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris irgendeiner hat mein auto umlackiert es ist weiß ;+


 
...hab auch schon Bitterkalte erfahrungen draussen gesammelt, Kibben waren alle :r ätzend, ist das Schweinekalt #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

minus 1,3


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> minus 1,3


 
gefühlt wie -10 #d:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|laola:|laola:


|schild-g|birthday:|schild-g



*CHRIS*​


----------



## nemles (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris, auch von mir:


----------



## nemles (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ihr beiden. Na, schon Auto enteist?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom 
besten Dank für die Glückwünsche


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ihr beiden. Na, schon Auto enteist?


 
...ich durfte eben Kälte genießen, beim Ziggis holen dat langt |scardie:


----------



## nemles (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boäh, dreistigster Geburtstag und keine Kippen im Haus#d

Wäre doch eigentlich ein Grund, gleich damit aufzuhören.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Boäh, dreistigster Geburtstag und keine Kippen im Haus#d
> 
> Wäre doch eigentlich ein Grund, gleich damit aufzuhören.:q


 
..eigentlich schon , verdammt nu hab ich den absprung verpasst #q#q#q :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!#h

Auch von mir alles Gute und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur ersten großen *3* vorne!!!:m
Feier ordentlich, greif paar feine Geschenke ab und hör bloß nicht auf zu rauchen.:q


----------



## HD4ever (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde !!! #h


----------



## HD4ever (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da gratulier ich doch gleich nochmal mit du *JUNGSPUND* |supergri
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Alles Gute Chris! 
Dat is ja ein Winterwonderland zu Deinem Geburtstag


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Männers.... 

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche, immerhin hat sich das Winterwonderland inzwischen in bestes Frühlingswetter gewandelt :vik: 
naja bin gerade dabei die erste Mische Absynth zu inhalieren  :#2: ich muß mir doch 'nen Vorsprung rausarbeiten  nachher kommen ein paar Kollegen und dann bin ich hoffentlich schon so w(br)eit  |smash:

Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Absinth? |rolleyes
Is ja widerlich  |supergri

Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6#6#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Absinth? |rolleyes
> Is ja widerlich |supergri
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6#6#6


 
Haut aber anständig in die Birne |rolleyes:m Dankeschön


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Haut aber anständig in die Birne |rolleyes:m Dankeschön



Kann man so sagen |rolleyes

Ist aber auch mit Abstand der größte Gehirnzellenvernichter #t:m

Viel Spaß bei der Party #g#g|laola:


----------



## Macker (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Chris auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Wegen son bischen Schneee wirst du doch nicht Aufhören deine Medizin zu Inhalieren.
Da du jetzt ja schon 30 bist kriegst du ja fast schon nen Rentnerplatz auf der Blauort.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SimonHH (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris....auch von mir |schild-g zum dreißigsten....  #6































....alter sack


----------



## der Jäger (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris 

von mir auch ein       |birthday:    und alles Gute !!

Gruß 
 der Jäger:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey jäger auchmal wieder vor ort wie gehts ?
greez
andy


----------



## der Jäger (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy ! 
Hast ne PN bekommen grad.


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin Andy#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin tom noch 2 tage dann endlich 4 tage frei :q


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau, noch zwei Tage verdammt lange und dann geht es aufs Meer:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du hast gut aber bei dem wetter wirds bestimmt ungemütlich|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hoffe, das wir überhaupt raus fahren und vertraue mal dem Seewetterbericht. Die haben für Freitag ne lasche 1-2 angesagt.

Samstag geht es dann wieder auf 4-5 hoch.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann drück ich dir mal die daumen das die vorhersage mal zufällig stimmt :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mensch hoffendlich hat chris seine ohren noch drann bei der frühaktion absint :q


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin auch mal gespannt, wann er heute aus dem Koma erwacht.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

au au das wird wohl dauern :q


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich will nur hoffen, das er sich nicht gleich wieder Literweise den Kuhsaft in die Rübe haut. Zusammen mit dem Absint gibt das eine gärige und höchst explosive Mischung:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: meinste er schult auf sprengmeister um :q


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wird so zu sagen ein durchschlagender Erfolg.




Viele Grüße an Villeroy&Boch|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn werden wir sehen was das gute markenporzelan so alles abkann bevor es zebröselt :q


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was sacht denn die wetterlage bei euch im norden iss wieder schnee aus norden hier zu erwarten


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Im Moment ist es hier trocken und fast Windstill.
Morgen soll es windig sein (4-6) sowie Regen/Schnee und in der Nacht zum Freitag auch. Freitag morgen flaut es ab und es soll trocken bleiben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn hoffe ich mal auf zwei trockende arbeitstage iss echt zum:v die umschläge und das den ganzen tag


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das hoffe ich auch. Dieses Scheixx Wetter macht mich noch ganz mall im Kopp.:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gestern war ja wohl die hölle war alles dabei regen graupel schnee sonne und das immer schön im wechsel dazu noch der kalte wind hab mir echt gewünscht bäcker zu sein :q
so ich werd mal los bis denne#h


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, ich werde auch noch schnell die Angelsachen von gestern aus dem Auto holen und will dann auch los.

Angenehmen Tag noch#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
@all
Danke nochmal für die netten Glückwünsche #6



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Kann man so sagen |rolleyes
> 
> Ist aber auch mit Abstand der größte Gehirnzellenvernichter #t:m
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der Party #g#g|laola:


 


 ...naja, viel ist da ja nicht zu vernichten :q:q:q



nemles schrieb:


> Ich will nur hoffen, das er sich nicht gleich wieder Literweise den Kuhsaft in die Rübe haut. Zusammen mit dem Absint gibt das eine gärige und höchst explosive Mischung:q:q:q


 
..verdammt und das sagst Du erst jetzt........










Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin Chris auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.
> Wegen son bischen Schneee wirst du doch nicht Aufhören deine Medizin zu Inhalieren.
> Da du jetzt ja schon 30 bist kriegst du ja fast schon nen Rentnerplatz auf der Blauort.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
...oh neien, nu darf ich ja auch nur noch Mittwochs raus :c:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!#h

Und, war die Pardy ordentlich???


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk

..na auch nur noch 28tage und den Rest von Heute, bis zum Eintritt ins Rentenalter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 genieß' es  ...heute morgen fingen direkt die Beschwerden an


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Chris!#h
> 
> Und, war die Pardy ordentlich???


 
..kann man so sagen :m ...wie das unter der Woche so ist "keiner kann so lange" ...und dann wollen sie nicht gehen :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> 
> ..na auch nur noch 28tage und den Rest von Heute, bis zum Eintritt ins Rentenalter
> 
> ...




Ui!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Du hast ja sogar schon meine Tage gezählt!
Das hab ich ja noch nichtmal gemacht...|rolleyes#t|rolleyes

Rentner, das wär schön! Morgens immer beim Doc#q oder am Wasser:q:q:q sitzen...
Alle Zeit der Welt haben!!!#h

Ich hab meine Feier nochmal ne Woche verschieben müssen!
Wird jetzt der 26 April! Ist ein Samstag!|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Du hast ja sogar schon meine Tage gezählt!
> Das hab ich ja noch nichtmal gemacht...|rolleyes#t|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Deine Tage sind gezählt, mein Freund :g

...das wärs doch, jeden Tag am Wasser :l

26.April |kopfkrat na dann hast Du ja wenigstens Aussicht auf bestes Wetter #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hurrra! Es schneit schon wieder :q


----------



## lumpiger leng (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hi  morgen gehts für mich nach hitra ich freu mich riesig endlich mal wieder urlaub im heiligen land.

habt ihr noch ein paar tipps so angeltechnisch??


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin LL!

Schau mal hier,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122898

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122899

Die Jungs sind vor ein paar Tagen zurück gekommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Wann fahrt Ihr denn hoch?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Wann fahrt Ihr denn hoch?


 Norwegen??? 22.05.09-31.05.09

Oder Ostsee??? Pfingsten nach Laboe


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na wenn wir uns Pfingsten mal nicht über den Weg laufen


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na wenn wir uns Pfingsten mal nicht über den Weg laufen




Fährst auch kuttern? Oder schipperst mit deinem Kahn raus?

Na ja, können dann ja endlich mal ein paar Biers schlabbern...#g


----------



## nemles (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So morgen nochmal und dann ist Ostern:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Je nachdem wie das Wetter sein wird.
Wobei der Zeitraum ja nach Hornhechtklatschen mit der Fliegenrute schreit :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom bei dir auch alles schnee weiß draußen dieses jahr werden weiße eier versteckt:q


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy...|wavey:

Erstaunlicher weise liegt nix mehr, obwohl es gestern Nachmittag sehr heftig geschneit hat.  Also kann ich meine Eier ruhig bunt färben, wenn es so  bleibt:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier hat es heut nacht erst geschneit c.a 5 cm und 3,5° minus|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Au Backe, hier sind -2.5, behalte den Schnee mal bitte noch ein wenig bei Dir. Morgen Abend kannst Du ihn dann her schicken :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich stell nacher erstmal ein paar heizgebläse auf ich hasse schnee|gr:


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaub, ich muß meinen Fahrrad Sattel auch erst mal vorwärmen. Nicht das die Hämorriden einen Kälteschock kriegen.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die mußt du gefriertrocknen dann hauen die ab :q


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber dann hat sich das mit den Eiern für Ostern auch gleich mit erledigt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:stimmt wohl aber samonellen gibbet nur bei wärme kälte können die ab:q klimpert zwar ein wenig im sack iss aber wurscht daran kann man sich gewöhnen


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stüüüümmt auch wieder. Naja, was solls, Familienplanung ist eh durch.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso ich dachte du willst noch ein paar angler ranziehen :m


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne lass mal, reicht schon, wenn ich den aus meinem Avatar nicht zum Angeln überreden kann. Der will zwar immer mit, aber nach 10 Minuten auch schon wieder nach Hause|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wars bei meinem kumpel auch und jetzt kannste den bengel kaum bremsen wenn der fisch riecht dreht der durch:q


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann hab ich ja noch Hoffnung, das die gemeinsamen Angelausflüge mal länger werden.

Und dann hat Frauchen auch etwas mehr Zeit für ihr Hobby.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie lautet das hobby denn


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich nenne es Nähen, sie sagt Patchwork dazu. Also ich muß sagen, es sind richtige Kunstwerke. 
Sie hat schon die ganze Verwandschaft und die halbe Nachbarschaft mit allen möglichen Decken, Tischdecken und Wandvorhängen ausgestattet.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guck mal an das iss ja auch ein richtig seltenes hobby früher haben alle genäht oder gestrickt .kenn ich noch aus meiner kindheit meine schwestern und mutter oma alle waren mit stoffe oder wolle zu gange. nur wir bengels haben sr 2 gebastelt


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dann Essi-Rennen genudelt:q:q:q

Und Papa mußte immer den Sprit in Kanistern vonne Tanke holen:m Wat eine spassige Zeit#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau danach ging es mit rennpappen weiter bei uns in der sandkuhle wer die meisten überschläge in der kurve macht .die zeit kommt nie wieder war schon lustich:q


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik::vik: Ich sach nur Mähdrescherrennen in der Erntezeit :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder russen jagen :q (beloruss  nich das ich noch als rassist hingestellt werde):q


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso, die Jungs haben uns doch auch gejagt. War ja so ne Art Spiel. Hat ja beiden Fraktionen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt auch wieder .bei meiner oma in gera haben wir immer die türklinken im neubau zusammengebunden und dann sturmklingeln :q natürlich im russenblock wat war immer lustich :q oh mann ich muß schonwieder los zumglück nurnoch heute .denn mal bis denne falls wir uns nich mehr sehen wünsch ich dir mal nen fettes petri für morgen|wavey:


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann rutsch mal nicht vom Dach und laß es ruhig angehen.

Vielen Dank fürs Petri|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mooooin!

Sooo letzter Tag für diese Wochen :q Warum kann das nicht immer so sein?


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*freu* 
seit heute morgen wieder nen supi funktionsfähigen 25 PS Motor am Boot dran ... :vik:
nach Ostern 2 Wochen Urlaub .... da wird das richtig,richtig,richtig ganz doll losgehen :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding Jörg! Na dann kanns ja wieder los gehen :q


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *freu*
> seit heute morgen wieder nen supi funktionsfähigen 25 PS Motor am Boot dran ... :vik:
> nach Ostern 2 Wochen Urlaub .... da wird das richtig,richtig,richtig ganz doll losgehen :m



Mööönsch Jörg,

Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 



Rechtzeitig zum Saisonbeginn.


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ja ... würde sagen rechtzeitig zum Saison*ende* um noch mal anzugreifen ... :m
Ende April ist dann erstmal wieder (Trolling-)Saisonende, aber dann wird nen büschn was am Boot gebaut ...
extra nen schön warmen, trockenen Hallenstellplatz angemietet 
war ja aber auch teuer genug die Sache 
kann mich also über Glückwunsche nur bedingt freuen 
aber trotzdem danke !!! :m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche allen hier ein schönes Osterfest#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von Familie Schäfer, ein schönes Osterfest und ordentlich digge Eier!!!:m|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Wünsche Euch ein frohes Ostfest und warme Eier! :q


----------



## Torsk1 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai

Bist du dein Boot schon losgeworden???

Hast du ein neues schon im Auge??


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir frohe Ostern !!!!  #h


----------



## nemles (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein frohes und geruhsames Osterfest Euch allen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von frau und mir ein frohes osterfest an euch alle und haltet den sack warm.
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir ein frohes Osterfest :m

...und heute Abend beim Osterfeuer nicht so übertreiben |rolleyes|supergri|supergri...


----------



## SimonHH (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr lieben #h

auch von mir ein schönes osterfest euch allen


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!

Mann, was ne Kagge! Jetzt wollt ich heut schön fischen gehen und dann gibt's hier über Ostern nochmal voll den Wintereinbruch.#q
Alles zugefroren und 10 Zentimeter Schnee!!!|uhoh:|bigeyes|gr:

Na ja, nächstes WE wirds vielleicht besser...


----------



## nemles (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöchen an alle#h
Ich hoffe, Ihr alle hattet/habt ein frohes Osterfest.#6

Wir wollten gerade eine kleine Tour an die Elbe unternehmen (Angeln waren auch schon eingepackt:q), aber seid mehr als zwei Stunden fallen kalte, weiße Wattebäusche vom Himmel#q|bigeyes Und es will gar nicht aufhören!!!|evil:



WAT SOLL DAT DENN?:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hallöchen an alle#h
> Ich hoffe, Ihr alle hattet/habt ein frohes Osterfest.#6
> 
> Wir wollten gerade eine kleine Tour an die Elbe unternehmen (Angeln waren auch schon eingepackt:q), aber seid mehr als zwei Stunden fallen kalte, weiße Wattebäusche vom Himmel#q|bigeyes Und es will gar nicht aufhören!!!|evil:
> ...



hier auch seid gute 2 stunden land unter schnee ohne ende.|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab da mal was vorbereitet :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1988091#post1988091


----------



## nemles (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wann ist Taufe? So richtig mit Sektpulle und allem drum und dran?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und wann ist Taufe? So richtig mit Sektpulle und allem drum und dran?



das frag ich mich auch chris hatte nichts bei der abholung erwähnt |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so, nu ma Futter bei die Fische


@MFT-Chris

Wie soll Böötchen heißen???
Wann wird getauft?
Wie wird getauft?

Und vor allem, wann gibt es Probefahrt???:q:q:q


----------



## vazzquezz (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hut ab! Starke Arbeit!!! 

... und an den Eigner: Mast- & Schotbruch, und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!! #6
 (... und natürlich jede Menge Fisch an Deck  )

V.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Hut ab! Starke Arbeit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> V.



danke vazzquezz :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom |wavey:


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin Andy |wavey:|wavey:

Weiße Landschaft draußen...#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp bei uns auch es wird weihnachten|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Jahreszeiten sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt wohl nich wirklich was das wohl noch werden soll |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also wenn ich mal ganz tief in meinem Gehirn (oder was davon noch übrig ist) rumkrame....Wir hatten früher schon mal weiße Ostern. Also so ganz ungewöhnlich ist das nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja da hatten wir aber auch winter frühjahr sommer und herbst. jetzt haben wir nurnoch herbst mit etwas sonne und schnee dafür viel regen


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stümmt, so richtig vier Jahreszeiten hatten wir lange nicht mehr|kopfkrat

Naja, ist halt das Ende der Eiszeit. Bald wachsen bei uns Palmen und rund um Rügen wird Black Marlin geangelt|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hauptsache die fressn uns die dorsche nich weg sonst brauch ich nen neues boot mit ner neuen ausrüstung :q


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Neues Boot? :q Dann hast Du ja wieder eine neue Herausforderung...schick in der neuen Halle sitzen und Böötchen restaurieren :m

Ich bin nach den Bildern von Chrissis Dampfer sowieso der Meinung, Du solltest so etwas hauptberuflich machen#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Neues Boot? :q Dann hast Du ja wieder eine neue Herausforderung...schick in der neuen Halle sitzen und Böötchen restaurieren :m
> 
> Ich bin nach den Bildern von Chrissis Dampfer sowieso der Meinung, Du solltest so etwas hauptberuflich machen#6



das lohnt leider nich das plv stimmt nich der aufwand iss einfach zu hoch sonst könnte ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, steckt ne Menge an Arbeit drinne. 

Vaddern hat sich jetzt auch so ein renovierungsbedürftiges Teil zugelegt. Mal sehen, wann der damit fertig ist. Im Moment ist da noch kein Land in Sicht#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, steckt ne Menge an Arbeit drinne.
> 
> Vaddern hat sich jetzt auch so ein renovierungsbedürftiges Teil zugelegt. Mal sehen, wann der damit fertig ist. Im Moment ist da noch kein Land in Sicht#d



schick mal fotos wenn du mal da bist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris hat sich noch garnich bei mir gemeldet ob er gut angekommen iss der iss doch wohl nich etwa gleich zur ostsee durchgestartet:q


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach ich auf jeden Fall.  Ich hatte ja schon insgeheim gehofft, das wir damit im Mai schon mal auf Rügen Hornis und Hechte jagen können, aber das wird mit Sicherheit nichts:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendwoher kenn ich das die arbeit sieht am anfang garnich so schlimm aus aber im laufe der zeit findest du immer mehr was nich deinen vorstellungen endspricht ein faß ohne boden


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dabei sind das noch nicht mal Holzboote. Da haste erst mal Arbeit mit|bigeyes

Aber stimmt schon, man ist nie so richtig zufrieden. Es gibt immer noch was zu verbessern.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dabei sind das noch nicht mal Holzboote. Da haste erst mal Arbeit mit|bigeyes
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, man ist nie so richtig zufrieden. Es gibt immer noch was zu verbessern.



aber man willja nich klagen irgendwann kommt der tag das iss alles geschaft .bin bestimmt gestern ne stunde ums boot gerannt und hab mir alles nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen und mich unendlich gefreut was draus geworden ist.
so ich werd dann mal material lieferung kommt die muß gesichert werden.
bis denne |wavey:


----------



## nemles (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:|wavey: Na dann viel Spaß heute und laß Dir nix abfrieren...|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab da mal was vorbereitet :q
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1988091#post1988091




Mann, Andy San!|bigeyes#6#6#6

Digges Respekt!!!:q:q:q

Da haste dem ollen Chris echt nen feinen Kahn zurecht gemacht.:g

@ Chris,

Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Boot!
Immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel...:m

Wieso gibbet hier keine grünen NEID Smileys???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan isch hab feierabend :vik:

ja war ne harte arbeit aber iss schick geworden.
gleich gehts inne halle aufräumen damit endlich das nächste projekt gestartet werden kann. iss ganzschön langweilig :q

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirksan isch hab feierabend :vik: Du hast gut!!!
> 
> ja war ne harte arbeit aber iss schick geworden.
> gleich gehts inne halle aufräumen damit endlich das nächste projekt gestartet werden kann. iss ganzschön langweilig :q
> ...




Hier im Büro ist ne Eiseskälte! Die tolle Putzkolonne hat über Ostern die Heizung abgestellt...

Ich WILL auch so ne verfickt geile Bastelhalle!!!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Schönes Ding! 
Und viel Spaß mit der neuen Baustelle- jetzt haste ja Übung :q

@ Chris

Mast und Schootbruch!


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers
vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und ganz besonderer Dank an Andy für die ganze Arbeit die in meinem neuen Schmuckstück steckt #6

..leider verzögert sich die Jungfernfahrt wg unbeständiger Wintereinbrüche  noch um unbestimmte Zeit, aber dann...

Ich werd nachher auch mal ein paar Bilder beisteuern :l aber jetzt erstmal nach HH ein bischen shoppen

Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz,
melde mich zurück aus meinem Winterschlaf |kopfkrat  #h

Hoffe ihr hattet alle ein paar schöne Osterfeiertage!
Bei uns sieht es im Moment gar nicht so nach Frühlingsanfang aus #d

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/9647/jonaslouisimschneemrz20ay9.jpg






http://img220.*ih.us/img220/8378/jonaslouisimschneemrz20cg9.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers und damen 
wie liz aus dem winterschlaf erwacht ich könnte jetzt in winterschlaf gehen |supergri
schonwieder alles weiß draußen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hier im Büro ist ne Eiseskälte! Die tolle Putzkolonne hat über Ostern die Heizung abgestellt...
> 
> Ich WILL auch so ne verfickt geile Bastelhalle!!!:q



denn los da wird doch irgendwo was frei sein. bin jetzt fast fertig mit werkzeug sortiren dann lampen und steckdosen verbauen und los gehts mit der fibrester.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom
Letzte Aktivität: *Heute* 04:46 

war das nich ein wenig früh oder spät und jetzt pennste rum |uhoh::q


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @tom
> Letzte Aktivität: *Heute* 04:46
> 
> war das nich ein wenig früh oder spät und jetzt pennste rum |uhoh::q



Sowohl als auch|supergri|supergri|supergri

Hatte einen kleinen nächtlichen Einsatz und mich danach nochmal kurz hingehauen. Nu aber schnell duschen und ab zur Arbeit.

Schönen Tag Euch allen


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ....
wieder alles weiß draußen .... 
nu kann das aber mal langsam losgehen mit Frühling |bla:
@Andy ... tolles Endprodukt das Böötsche ... #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute!

Mann, hier ist nochmal richtig heftig der Winter aufgeschlagen...|bigeyes#q
Es liegen fast 20 Zentimeter Schnee!!!

Ski und Rodeln gut!!!|rolleyes

Aber zum WE soll's endlich wärmer werden.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey ho Fynn!#h

Was machen die Mefos???


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moooin!

@ Fynn bist Du am 06.04. (BellyBoot Heringstreffen) auch dabei?


----------



## Macker (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achtung!

Am Wochenende sind ja die Laboer Dorschtage,bei unserer Truppe Ist leider einer ausgefallen.
Wenn jemand Freitag Zeit hat und Lust für 25€ auf der Kehrheim 2 mitzufahren dann Pn an mich.
Plätze werden Ausgelost mit Platzwechsel nur mit 2 Anbissstellen Angeln und die Parkgebühr ist auch mit drin .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Verlockendes Angebot.

Bin leider tuto kompletto ausgebucht.|bigeyes Und da ich am Wochendende darauf schon wieder aufs Meer will, würde mir meine Perle wohl das Fell über meine Ohren ziehen |supergri|supergri|supergri

Aber danke für den Hinweis.#6


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungz,
> melde mich zurück aus meinem Winterschlaf |kopfkrat  #h





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Mann, hier ist nochmal richtig heftig der Winter aufgeschlagen...|bigeyes#q
> Es liegen fast 20 Zentimeter Schnee!!!
> ...



Moin Liz,

So wie es bei Euch aussieht, solltest Du das Bärenfell wohl doch besser wieder umlegen und zurück in die Höhle gehen zum weiter schlafen |supergri

Man, man, man, heute früh war hier auch alles weis, tagsüber alles getaut und nun schneit es schooooon wieder#q


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai

mmh bisher noch nicht ...du?

@Dirk
habe die Ostertage mal den Touris überlassen  Daf+r gehts Freitag - Sonntag nahc DK #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo! Wenn das Wetter passt fahren wir hin.


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jo! Wenn das Wetter passt fahren wir hin.




Na dann lernen wir uns ja mal visuell kennen.#h

Freue mich auch schon auf den Spaß:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na sauber! Das schreit ja förmlich nach der einen oder anderen Gerstenkaltschale!
Ich weiss jetzt schon wer fährt (Auto und Boot)- ich nicht


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja, ich darf beides fahren |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Aber ein Hopfengetränk wird wohl beim Grillen noch drinne sein :m


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wollen wir doch hoffen, daß das Wetter endlich mal besser wird.|rolleyes

Das orange, untermotorisierte Schlauchbott bin ich denn. Bin mit Macmarco unterwegs. Komm dann doch einfach mal längseits oder gib Zeichen...|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir sind das silberne untermotorisierte Boot 
Ich hab heute eine Mail an die Marina Möltenort geschickt um mich
nach den aktuellen Slippreisen zu erkundigen. Im BAC Slippenführer
steht was von 5,50€ für Slippen drin.

Auf der HP was von 8€ pro Vorgang! Mal sehen was nun Fakt ist.


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch noch keinen SBF-See???  |supergri|supergri|supergri


Slippen fällt bei mir aus, ich bastel das Teil direkt am Strand zusammen. Papa braucht den Trailer am Wochenende..


----------



## SimonHH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tagchen


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naabend, Na, Treffen gut überstanden?


----------



## SimonHH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naabend, Na, Treffen gut überstanden?




joa... 

war echt gut...nette menschen kennengelernt #6


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Angler sind immer nette Menschen:m:m

Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es bei mir ja beim nächsten Mal. Ist ja nicht so weit weg.|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Angler sind immer nette Menschen:m:m
> 
> Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es bei mir ja beim nächsten Mal. Ist ja nicht so weit weg.|rolleyes




och..schaun mer ma...gell?!  :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sry war gerade beim boatshop sabbern 
http://www.boatshop24.de/web/de/suc...X=6&SORTORDER=1&lastshow=1250&totalcount=1851

Nene ich hab beide Führerscheine, nur noch kein passendes Boot,
Mein 8PS müssen erstmal reichen


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow, was ne Armada. Dann haben wir ja zusammen 11,5 PS.:q:q

Laß uns Bellys versenken spielen...:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du weisst doch, lieber schlecht gefahren als gut gepaddelt 

oder so....


----------



## nemles (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und das Gesitze (Gesäß) bleibt trocken..:q:q:q

Hab keine Lust, mit meinen Härmori...|kopfkratHämori... |kopfkratHemoriden... |kopfkrat egal, wie die Dinger auch heißen mögen, ne Mefo zu fangen. Könnte Aua machen :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich schmeiss mich weg :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## nemles (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgäääähhnnn Andy#h

Auf, auf, der Tach ist kurz und Wochenende nicht fern...|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie we nich fern muß samstag arbeiten :c
naja wenigstens verabschiedet sich erstmal der winter iss ja nen kleiner trost


----------



## nemles (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Öhm, das mit Samstag ist ja echt zum :v


|pftroest:

Irgendwann muß man sich ja auch mal erholen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werds überleben ,hoffe ich doch iss ja bei meinem job immer son kleines restrisiko bei |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja, besser so, als gar keinen Job

Bei mir beschränken sich die WE-Arbeiten fast nur auf private Sachen.

Aber früher war ich auch häufig am WE draussen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau manchmal muß es halt sein wir hängen ja nu schon 4 wochen an dem bau durch das schlechte wetter . der muß nu langsam fertich der nächste wartet schon seid 2 wochen


----------



## nemles (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, wird auch mal Zeit, daß das Wetter mal wieder auf Normal zurück geht. Bringt ja alles durcheinander :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schicker frühling bin auch gespannt ob jetzt alles durch iss ,und man selber auch wieder auf normal level umschalten kann.so 20° würden mir jetzt recht sein |supergri


----------



## nemles (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das will ich doch mal hoffen. Laut den Wetterfuzzies soll es jetzt besser werden.|rolleyes
Und muß es auch!!! In einer Woche geht es auf die Kieler Förde, und ich hab keine Lust, mir noch irgendwelche Körperteile abzufrieren |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja du hast gut ich werd wohl dieses jahr weniger hoch gedüst kommen.habe stramm ausgebuchte we`s in meiner halle |rolleyes und mein konto wird sich wohl auch freuen wenn ich erstmal nur einer sache nachgehe

so ich werd dann mal bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Dann einen schönen Tag noch #h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!


----------



## HD4ever (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin .... #h
nich mehr lan hin bis zum Urlaub und bid zum hardcoredauerschleppangeln auffer Ostsee ... |rolleyes *freu*


----------



## nemles (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Warst ja auch lange genug auf Entzug|supergri|supergri|supergri:m

Ich wäre wahrscheinlich wahnsinnig geworden|rolleyes









(wenn ich es nicht schon wäre)


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend ihr Leut!#h

Mann, bin ich müde...|gaehn:

Heut Morgen um sieben Uhr schon große Besprechung gehabt und dann bis 17.30 noch im Büro gehockt!
Dann bis eben noch Garage aufgeräumt und Werkzeug sortiert!|rolleyes
Mer is nix mehr gewohnt!#t


----------



## nemles (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin auch schon hart am abnicken..|bigeyes

Aber Gott sei dank ist morgen Freitag.:vik:


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:|wavey:  Moin moin Andy |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom |wavey:


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

FREITACH :vik::vik::vik:

Das wird ein sehr kurzer Arbeitstag. Mittag ist Feierabend.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schick für dich |uhoh: für mich wirds ein langer und morgen auch |gr:

aber was solls ich bin ja noch jung und brauch das geld:q


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber was solls ich bin ja noch jung und brauch das geld:q



Tja, irgendwas haben wir wohl falsch gemacht|kopfkrat

Ich würde jetzt viel lieber meinen Frühstücks Cocktail zu mir nehmen, meine drei Hostessen wecken und die Yacht klar machen zum Angel Ausflug vor Trinidad.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau schön wäre das. aber geschenkt möchte ich es auch nich haben dann mußte nur danke sagen .also lieber selber rann dann haste wenigstens werte.


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau, und auch Milliardäre haben mal klein angefangen...












als Millionäre  :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

siehste da haben wir ja glatt die chance das wir wenigstens millionäre werden :q glaub ich|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das schaffen wir schon noch :m:m:m

Muß mich nur etwas beeilen, um die Millionen noch vor der Rente einzufahren.

Ich halte es so, wie unsere asiatischen Freunde:

Albeite flöhlich ohne knullen und mullen
und immel dalan denken,
Albeit macht Fleude

:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich halte es so, wie unsere asiatischen Freunde:
> 
> Albeite flöhlich ohne knullen und mullen
> und immel dalan denken,
> ...




|muahah:|muahah: so iss es deswegen mach ich mich jetzt aussen staub ohne knullen und mullen und geh ein stück der sonne  entgegen :q c.a. 25 m übern fußboden :q

bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann viel Spaß und denke immer an Nicolle:

"Flieg nicht zu hoch mein kleiner Freund,
die Sonne brennt dort oben heiß...." :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

T - 4,5 Stunden dann ist Feierabend 
Ein Glück  Ist noch ne Menge zu packen und putzen für die nächte Woche...


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai,|wavey:

Urlaub könnte ich jetzt auch ganz gut gebrauchen. 
Erhol Dich gut und laß für den 6ten noch ein paar Fischlein drinne :m


----------



## HD4ever (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin alle zusammen ! #h
wo gehts hin nächste Woche ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Angeln


----------



## SimonHH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin alle zusammen ! #h
> wo gehts hin nächste Woche ?




arbeiten |uhoh: :q


----------



## HD4ever (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich auch Angeln :m
ab und an jedenfalls |bla:


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Meine Planung für nächste Woche*

Dienstag ist Kinotag...

Mittwoch geht's für mich endlich auch mal wieder ans Wasser!
Auf Bachforellenjagd!

Und abend's endlich mal mim Lizchen ungestört zu Hause sein.:k|sagnix
Kinder sind mit meinen Eltern im Urlaub!:q

Arbeit geht momentan echt flux rum, da viel zu tun...


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin alle zusammen ! #h
> wo gehts hin nächste Woche ?


 
Moin 

...auch Angeln |laola: das Wetter wird ja nun langsam :vik:


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dieses Wochenende ist leider nichts mit Angeln.:c

Aber das nächste WE wird angegriffen!!!:vik:
Dann ist Schluß mit lustig


P.S. hab heute von meinem Kaviar-Geber die Woche vor Pfingsten frei bekommen. Also einem Treffen an der Ostsee steht nichts mehr im Wege.:k


----------



## SimonHH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo...am we 5/6.4 werd ich endlich auch wieder angreifen


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo gehts hin?


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ...hab heute von meinem Kaviar-Geber...


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyeswasn das für 'ne neue Methode #c|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen #h


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyeswasn das für 'ne neue Methode #c|supergri



Irgendwas muß ja wohl aufs Brötchen :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Irgendwas muß ja wohl aufs Brötchen :m


 
...achso geht um Brotbeläge |rolleyes:m


----------



## SimonHH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wo gehts hin?




moin tom #h

fehmarn


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...achso geht um Brotbeläge |rolleyes:m




Was hast Du denn gedacht???#c


----------



## SimonHH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend zusammen #h





moin chris #h


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin tom #h
> 
> fehmarn


Oh Du Glücklicher. Ich will auch.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@MFT-Simon 
abundzuauchmalkeinFischfä nger



 


Dabei seit: 01.2008
Ort: 22147 Hamburg
Alter: 35
Beiträge: 611 

*Verwarnungen: 0/1 (2) *|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes :m wie hat er das denn geschafft #c |schild-g


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Chris 

was hälst Du von einer Jungfernfahrt Deines neuen Kutters am Montag?
Wenn Andi Mist gebaut hat springst Du einfach schnell auf mein Schaluppi rüber :q

duck und renn.....


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Chris
> 
> ...


 
..da wär ich für  aber wat sagst Du zu Dienstag, wär mir fast lieber, hatte an irgendwo Umgebung Kiel oder Neustadt gedacht #c


----------



## SimonHH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @MFT-Simon
> abundzuauchmalkeinFischfä nger
> 
> 
> ...




ganz einfach...hab ihm ma n paar nette worte zukommen lassen... 

fand er wohl nich so toll... naja...gibt auch n paar zart besaitete kollegen hier


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin die ganze Woche oben. Schilksee wäre mir recht?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich bin die ganze Woche oben. Schilksee wäre mir recht?!


 
...soll mir recht sein #6 ..hauptsache man kann da gut slippen |rolleyes 



@Fynn wie isses, bist Du auch dabei?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schilksee ist ein Traum  Und die Mittagscurrywurst im Luzifer schon fast Kult


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Chris
> 
> ...



|motz:andy wird mit y geschrieben .|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Schilksee ist ein Traum  Und die Mittagscurrywurst im Luzifer schon fast Kult


 
..alles klar, dann Dienstag Schilksee :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ganz einfach...hab ihm ma n paar nette worte zukommen lassen...
> 
> fand er wohl nich so toll... naja...gibt auch n paar zart besaitete kollegen hier



einfach mal nen gang runterfahren mit ner großen klappe landet man gewöhnlich immer im ausseits :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu kann ich |rolleyes

moin leutz
bin endlich zu hause und nu gehts inne koje bis denne|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die kommende Woche sieht ja auch Windtechnisch echt entspannt aus,
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/kiel-holtenau

Sorry Andyyyyy :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sorry Andyyyyy :q



iss schon gut bin ja nich so sensibel wie es aussieht:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die kommende Woche sieht ja auch Windtechnisch echt entspannt aus,
> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/kiel-holtenau


 
...das sieht doch bestens aus #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ganz einfach...hab ihm ma n paar nette worte zukommen lassen...
> 
> fand er wohl nich so toll... naja...gibt auch n paar zart besaitete kollegen hier




ganz einfach ... habs gerade mal gelesen und kann nur mitten kopf schütteln ich weiß nich wie ein erwachsener mensch so großkotzig sein kann .

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ganz einfach ... habs gerade mal gelesen und kann nur mitten kopf schütteln ich weiß nich wie ein erwachsener mensch so großkotzig sein kann .
> 
> greez
> andy


 
...seh ich auch so, hab mich ja nun auch schon mit leuten in den haaren gehabt, aber da bist Du zu weit gegangen #c


----------



## SimonHH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du glaubst doch wohl nu im ernst nich daran,das ich das hier mit dir ausdiskutiere...oder?!
abgesehen davon...ging es gar nicht um das,was im trööt geschrieben worden ist.
so..ende des themas.erspart euch bitte alle weiteren kommentare dazu.
danke


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> du glaubst doch wohl nu im ernst nich daran,das ich das hier mit dir ausdiskutiere...oder?!
> abgesehen davon...ging es gar nicht um das,was im trööt geschrieben worden ist.
> so..ende des themas.erspart euch bitte alle weiteren kommentare dazu.
> danke



hätte auch nicht. mit dir diskutiert  |closed: iss nur traurig da du mft trägst würde ich gerne sehen wenn du das rausnimmst. manierlich diskutieren akzeptieren wir alle aber nicht beleidigend. egal mit wem oder wo

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..jau, könnte das MFT,zumindest für nächste Zeit, aus Deiner Signatur verschwinden, weil das echt ätzend aussieht, das dort geschriebene entspricht nicht dem sonst ganz entspannten Umgangston, der hier eigentlich vorherrscht


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wuiihhh, da ist man mal für ein paar Minuten "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" spielen...#d

Kriegt Euch bitte schnellstens wieder ein.#g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wuiihhh, da ist man mal für ein paar Minuten "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" spielen...#d
> 
> Kriegt Euch bitte schnellstens wieder ein.#g



nee tom das iss kein mensch ärger dich nicht spielen das iss realität.
erst mist bauen eine verwahnung einsammeln und dann dieses hier ins lächeliche ziehen . nach dem motto ich bin der held. die leute die das lesen sehen mft und wissen sofort wo das herkommt und deswegen hab ich keinen bock darauf mich mit sowas zu identifiezieren. wir haben uns so lange gehalten ohne irgendwelchen streß mit anderen boardis und so soll es auch bleiben.meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt es überall und wäre schlimm wenn es nicht so ist,aber mann sollte die kirche im dorf lassen .hätte er diesen spruch hier nicht reingehauen hätte ich überhaupt nichts dazu gesagt weil dann wäre es ne sache die abgehakt ist. 

greez
der moralapostel andy|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohhhh simon iss jetzt im ghost modus :q warum ?????????


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Leute!|wavey:

Ich werd morgen meinen Weiher bissl Reihersicherer machen und den alten Steg abreißen...

Endlich mal wieder am Wasser sein!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, grad schon wieder Tschüss gesacht!

Bekommen gleich Besuch...


Bis denne


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

"Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" hab ich gerade wirklich mit Sohnemann und Frauchen gespielt:m

Hab mir den entsprechenden Trööt noch mal durchgelesen.

Simon, das war glatte 6...
weil es keine neun gibt.

Verwarnungen heißen nun mal so und sollen verwarnen|bigeyes

Ich hoffe, Simon hat es begriffen und handelt in Zukunft dem entsprechend. 

Jeder schlägt mal im Eifer des Geschlechts mal über die Stränge:q


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend Leute!|wavey:
> 
> Ich werd morgen meinen Weiher bissl Reihersicherer machen und den alten Steg abreißen...
> 
> Endlich mal wieder am Wasser sein!:q



Das Holz, wenn es gut getrocknet ist, eignet sich hervorragend für ein Lagerfeuerchen:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Holz, wenn es gut getrocknet ist, eignet sich hervorragend für ein Lagerfeuerchen:m



genau aber er sollte es fürn nächste winter aufheben derwird wieder kalt :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn.. 
ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes Wochenende 


....und weg #h

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> genau aber er sollte es fürn nächste winter aufheben derwird wieder kalt :q




Aber wehe Dir, wenn ich wieder auf einem zugefrorenem See angeln muß#d

Dann sauf ich Dir aus Frust Deinen ganzen Monatsvorrat an Bier aus:m:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na denn..
> ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes Wochenende
> 
> 
> ...



tschüüüüü gesagt |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann sauf ich Dir aus Frust Deinen ganzen Monatsvorrat an Bier aus:m:m:m



darfste doch :q:q:q besorg ich dann das fürn nächsten monat :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:|wavey: Schönes Wochenende Chris, und fang nicht soviele Fischlein raus |wavey:|wavey:


Und Kai, der Du mitliest: Für Dich gilt das selbe.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> genau aber er sollte es fürn nächste winter aufheben derwird wieder kalt :q




Hey Hase! Was'n los???|kopfkrat

Lagerfeuer ist in Ordnung. Gern mim kompletten Team! :m

Holz zum Heizen mach ich anderweitig... Bei mir können paar Winter hintereinander kommen!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute ich wünsch denn mal auch ein goiles we und gute fänge ich darf arbeiten .aber iss ja auch lustichhhh:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei mir können paar Winter hintereinander kommen!:q



ja du bist ja auch skifahrer.

so hau rein muß wieder früh raus können uns ja morgen gegen 5,15 treffen.:q

bis denne greez
andy


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so leute ich wünsch denn mal auch ein goiles we und gute fänge ich darf arbeiten .aber iss ja auch lustichhhh:v



Andy, ich werde extra für Dich morgen eine halbe Stunde länger gruntzen und bei jedem Atemzug (nicht) an Dich denken...#6#6#6


----------



## nemles (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gern mit dem kompletten Team! :m



Dann fang mal schon mit der Planung an...:m:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, ich werde extra für Dich morgen eine halbe Stunde länger gruntzen und bei jedem Atemzug (nicht) an Dich denken...#6#6#6



danke iss wirklich zu nett von dir |supergri

denn mal nen schönen samstag #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> du glaubst doch wohl nu im ernst nich daran,das ich das hier mit dir ausdiskutiere...oder?!
> abgesehen davon...ging es gar nicht um das,was im trööt geschrieben worden ist.
> so..ende des themas.erspart euch bitte alle weiteren kommentare dazu.
> danke





* jo...besser is das.ich komm schon gar nicht mehr aus dem lachen raus.
ich lach nich über deinen beitrag...sondern über dich.

les dir mal besser den gesamten trööt durch,du superangler #d

dann verstehste (vielleicht) auch,warum ich hier einige beiträge zum lachen finde.
aber ehrlich gesagt...ich bezweifel das. |rolleyes

und nu geh deine rotaugen stippen und gib ruhe.*                                                                                                   __________________



Sach mal Simon, was soll das, hier so im Board rumzustänkern???#d#d#d

So ne blöde Anmache hab ich echt selten zu lesen bekommen!
Ich muß den Andern völlig Recht geben. 
Wir sind mit unserm MFT nie auf so ein Niveau runtergestiegen, Boardmitglieder dermaßen zu beleidigen!
Deine Verwarnung ist absolut zu Recht!!!

Man kann gerne diskutieren, oder mal bissel sticheln, aber das was du da abgezogen hast, das ist untere Schublade ganz weit hinten.

Und dann hier noch einen auf digge Hose machen.
Das geht echt mal gar net!

Wenn du nochmal so'n Ding machst, dann mag ich mit dir nicht unbedingt Pardy machen, geschweige denn fischen!


Ich hoffe, du hast dich wenigstens entschuldigt!!!


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man ..... supi Wetter heute ...
glaub die Banausen ziehen beim TrollingTreff bestimmt ordentlich was weg an diesem WE :c


----------



## nemles (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich war heute mal zum Gucken mit Sohnemann an der Kieler Förde bei Heikendorf unterwegs. Es waren eine Menge Bellys und Fliegenwedeler unterwegs.
Gefangen hatte keiner etwas.

Wie es auf der Kieler Seite ausgesehen hat#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
nach keinen shize, ich will Dienstag nach Schilksee, hoffe mal bis dahin sind die Fänge einigermaßen

Chris


----------



## der Jäger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !

Ich wünsche dem Meeresangler-Frühscnack-Team einen ruhigen Wochenbeginn , vielleicht treffe ich mal rechtzeitig an .

Nur noch 32 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip .

Gruß 

DER JÄGER :g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> * jo...besser is das.ich komm schon gar nicht mehr aus dem lachen raus.
> ich lach nich über deinen beitrag...sondern über dich.
> 
> les dir mal besser den gesamten trööt durch,du superangler #d
> ...




Hi, Simon hat eine Verwarnung bekommen wegen Beleidigung. Er hat sich bei den Beteiligten entschuldigt und damit sollte das durch sein. Warum wärmt ihr das hier jetzt nach über eine Woche wieder auf. Wozu soll das gut sein? Ihr wollt doch selber nicht das ich oder ein anderer Mod hier eingreifen muß. Also belasst es dabei und labert weiter.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom|wavey:


----------



## nemles (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Moin Moin, Andy #h#h


----------



## nemles (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch sechs Tage, dann geht es endlich wieder aufs Wasser :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso schonwieder|rolleyes na ich beschäftige mich ein wenig mit wasserfahrzeug iss ja auch was


----------



## nemles (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich finde, Angeln in einer beheizten Halle vom Boot aus hat doch auch mal was


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtich nur das das wenig mit angeln zu tun hat |rolleyes aber die vorstellung iss da wenns dann wasser untern kiel bekommt


----------



## nemles (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem Treffen zu Pfingsten, dann drehen wir mal ne Schlauchboot Runde über die Ostsee:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendwat war doch pfingsten mit dirk.|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also auf meinem Kalender ist die Woche vor Pfingsten ganz rot angemalt und da steht: evtl. Treffen MFT Campingplatz Heidkate


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|kopfkrat ich schau garnich mehr durch naja wird sich schon einer melden.
so ich muß los bis denne#h


----------



## nemles (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du solltest weniger Schleifstaub inhalieren

Bis denne und viel Spaß |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> irgendwat war doch pfingsten mit dirk.|kopfkrat




Moin!

Pfingsten ist doch fest geplant...|rolleyes
Wir werden drei Tage mit der Langeland in See stechen.

Abend's dann grillen und Flaschenbier trinken am Strand!

@ Andy San,

du wolltest doch auch einen Tag hochkommen!|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk




Moinsen Chris!#h

Sorry, eben kam ein Kollege zur Besprechung rein...|bla:|rolleyes
deshalb mein schnelles Verschwinden!

Warste fischen am WE?


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Chris!#h
> 
> Sorry, eben kam ein Kollege zur Besprechung rein...|bla:|rolleyes
> deshalb mein schnelles Verschwinden!
> ...


 
leider nein #d bin gerade in den endzügen für morgen, dann gehts endlich los :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> leider nein #d bin gerade in den endzügen für morgen, dann gehts endlich los :vik:




Morgen Jungfernfahrt???
Du hast gut!
Bei mir war auch außer Arbeitseinsatz am Weiher nix los am WE.

Mittwoch, wo ich jetzt eigentlich auf Forellenjagd gehen wollte, solls jetzt schon wieder kalt werden...#q#d#q


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo wieder zurück aus DK. 
In 2 1/2 Tagen konnten wir zu fünft 18 MeFos fangen, war also ganz gut #6

@Chris
wie siehts aus, soll ich auch ein bischen MeFokram mitschleppen morgen? Bischen freihandschleppen oder so, falls zu viele Heringe unterwegs sind :q
2-3 Blinker wiegen ja nix


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo wieder zurück aus DK.
> In 2 1/2 Tagen konnten wir zu fünft 18 MeFos fangen, war also ganz gut #6
> 
> @Chris
> ...


 
Petri #6 hoffentlich gibts noch ein paar Fotos 

jau nimm' mal ruhig ein bischen MeFokrams mit, da mangelts bei mir


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Petri #6 hoffentlich gibts noch ein paar Fotos



Nope, nicht eines habe ich gemacht |rolleyes Waren zu viel am Labern und Fischen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nope, nicht eines habe ich gemacht |rolleyes Waren zu viel am Labern und Fischen #6


 
...na das muß ja ein Spaß gewesen sein  :m keine Zeit für foddos, weil während des quatschens dauernd Fisch "nervt" :k :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo wieder zurück aus DK.
> In 2 1/2 Tagen konnten wir zu fünft 18 MeFos fangen, war also ganz gut #6




Schönes Ding Fynn!:m

Digges *P*!!!#6

Macht aber büdde morgen wenigstens mal paar feine Fotos!


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Macht aber büdde morgen wenigstens mal paar feine Fotos!


 
..versprochen #6 auch falls es kein Fisch gibt


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!

Also das war heute mal ein richtig geiler Tag auf der Ostsee 
Wie Ihr auf den Bilder erkennen könnt war morgens absoluter Ententeich. 
Nachmittags brieste es bis knapp unter 4 auf.

Wir haben hauptsächlich geschleppt und konnten so 6 Dorsch 
verhaften. Alle hatten ungefähr die Größe wie der auf dem Bild.
Dazu gabs noch ein Wittel und eine handvoll vorbestellter Heringe. :q

Morgen soll es ja morgen recht windstill sein und Mittags dann wieder kräftiger 
werden. Also früh da sein und dann ab Mittag das Weite suchen falle es zu windig wird.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder für die daheim gebliebenen,

Lg

Kai

PS: Urlaub ist schööön


----------



## nemles (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri zu den Fischen.#6

Und danke für die Bilder.

Mit dem Wetter habt Ihr ja richtig Glück gehabt. Hier hat es ganz gut geweht tagsüber.




Torsk_NI schrieb:


> PS: Urlaub ist schööön



Das nennt man auch seelische Grausamkeit :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai

das sieht doch gut aus #6

Sieht man sich morgen? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|splat: ich kann nicht pennen  bin aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten #v  ...gleich nochmal schnell runter, gucken ob's dem Boot auch gutgeht #d noch ne Kippe und dann mal sehen |gaehn:  .....falls nicht meld ich mich nochmal #6 


|gutenach sagt Chris


----------



## der Jäger (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen !

Ich wünsche den Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team einen schönen guten Morgen #h#h#h#h#h#h#h

Konnt nicht schlafen bin aufgeregt,endlich raus zum angeln und die Ruten von Staub und Motten befreien.

30 Tage noch bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip.

Gruß

DER JÄGER:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..und weg #h


----------



## nemles (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Gemeinde,#h#h#h

den Anglern heute ein dickes Petri:m

dem Rest einen geruhsamen Arbeitstag:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was iss denn hier fürne hektik ?

denn mal viel spaß beim angeln ich werd mich gleich zur arbeit quälen die rüsselsäuche hat mich wieder befallen .was iss nur los gerade mal ne woche wieder fit gewesen.


----------



## nemles (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso Hektik? Da hat wohl einer absolut die Ruhe weg:q:q:q

*Heute*, 02:23


MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |splat: ich kann nicht pennen




und dann:

*Heute* 05:52


MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..und weg #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso Hektik? Da hat wohl einer absolut die Ruhe weg:q:q:q
> 
> *Heute*, 02:23
> 
> ...



und alles nur wegen sprit verballern und ein paar fische :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hauptsache, der Jung pennt uns nicht ein an der Pinne:q

Ich bin auch schon ganz hibbelig, wird Zeit, das Sonntag wird.|uhoh:
Und dann werden Heringe gezupft, bis der Onkel Doktor kommt.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn mal los so wie es bei mir aussieht werd ich das we wohl im bett verbringen. sone zeische das hatte ich ja noch nie innerhalb von 3 wochen 2x krank |bigeyes man wird wohl doch älter |uhoh: so werd denn mal los mal sehen obs klappt ansonsten lass ich mich wieder nach hause bringen und dann ab zum medizinmann

bis denne #h


----------



## nemles (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Warte erst mal ab, die 40 hast Du ja noch nicht ganz erreicht|supergri

Alles Gute und vor allem gute Besserung, geh mal lieber gleich zum Doc. Besser ist das.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn mal los so wie es bei mir aussieht werd ich das we wohl im bett verbringen. sone zeische das hatte ich ja noch nie innerhalb von 3 wochen 2x krank |bigeyes man wird wohl doch älter |uhoh: so werd denn mal los mal sehen obs klappt ansonsten lass ich mich wieder nach hause bringen und dann ab zum medizinmann
> 
> bis denne #h




Moinsen Schnubbenase!#h

Hab ich nicht zu dir gesagt, dass du den Geist nicht rufen sollst?|rolleyes
Kaum hat man nämlich sowas ausgesprochen, kommt es meist angeflogen...#q:q

@ Chris & Fynn,

ich wünsch euch ordentliche Fänge heute. Wenn an der Küste so Wetter ist wie hier grad, dann geht bestimmt was.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Also das war heute mal ein richtig geiler Tag auf der Ostsee
> Wie Ihr auf den Bilder erkennen könnt war morgens absoluter Ententeich.
> ...





Hey Kai!

Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Tag am Meer!#6:q

Mann, ich könnt auch grad los... Nur noch 1 1/2 Monate!|uhoh::c#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Chris und Fyn sind fleissig am Heringe stippen. 
Ich hoffe die Jungs haben noch ordentlich zugeschlagen. Ich musste mich leider 
heute Vormittag um meinen Trailer kümmern, da ich mir gestern was in einen der 
Reifen gefahren habe und sich heute über Nacht still und heimlich die Luft aus dem
Staub äh Reifen gemacht hat. :v

Ich hoffe die Jungs vergessen vor lauten Sonne, Silber 
und  gute Laune das Fotografieren nicht :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es war ein absolut geiler Tag #6#6#6 
Wir haben zwar nicht viel gefangen, aber trotzdem ne Menge Fun gehabt und das Wetter war auch allerbest :l

Chris darf mehr schreiben :q 

...und das schlimmste, ich verliere ne schöne MeFo die mir aufn Pilker geht :c


----------



## nemles (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...und das schlimmste, ich verliere ne schöne MeFo die mir aufn Pilker geht :c




... und das Gute daran ist die Gewißheit: eine ist mindestens noch drinne in der See... Da motiviert fürs nächste Mal :m

Schade, das die ausgestiegen ist. Ist ja nicht gerade ein allertage Erlebnis, eine Mefo beim Pilken zu erlegen.


----------



## der Jäger (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !

Habe mein Training für den Räubertrip mit einer guten Note abgeschlossen.Mir kribbels und juckt es in den Fingern für DÄNEMARK.

Gruß 

DER JÄGER :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jäger
was gabs denn bei dir?

@nemles
joa so is dat :q 
Nächstes mal krieg ich sie aber


----------



## nemles (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @nemles
> joa so is dat :q
> Nächstes mal krieg ich sie aber



Dann beeile Dich, ich will Sonntag los und dann ist sie in menem Kescher :vik:


----------



## nemles (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Moin Andy, wie gehts heute?? #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h Moin Andy, wie gehts heute?? #h#h




moin tom
naja ich hab einen tag frei zum kurieren bekommen .passt super in ner halben stunde bring ich mein auto in die werkstatt gibt neu tüv schnapp mir mein kollegen sein ford düse wieder nach hause und warte auf versicherungsfutzi der zufällig heute vormittag kommt. brauch doch noch ne inventarversicherung für die halle .weist schon feuer einbruch diebstahl vandalismus. mal sehen was sein laptop ausspuckt von der allianz hab ich nen angebot von 150 euro im jahr bei einer versicherungssumme von 30000. danach gehts lampen unter die decke schrauben.


----------



## nemles (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#d Da kriegt der Kerl frei um sich zu kurieren und ist trotzdem den ganzen Tag auf 180 |krach:

Wie wäre es denn mal mit: einfach im Bett bleiben?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #d Da kriegt der Kerl frei um sich zu kurieren und ist trotzdem den ganzen Tag auf 180 |krach:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit: einfach im Bett bleiben?



geht nich keine zeit für son pilipalli :g


----------



## nemles (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab mir für Montag auch erst mal einen freien Tag besorgt.
Dann kann ich ganz in Ruhe das Auto wieder ausräumen nach der Angeltour von Sonntag :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für Montag auch erst mal einen freien Tag besorgt.
> Dann kann ich ganz in Ruhe das Auto wieder ausräumen nach der Angeltour von Sonntag :m



hör mir blos auf mit auto ausräumen das hab ich gestern abend durch von staub befreien und wienern .ich hasse das .
so ich muß jetzt mal schnell los damit holger auch pünklich zur arbeit kommt |supergri

bis denne


----------



## nemles (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h schönen und erfolgreichen Tag denn noch #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ausgpennt seemann


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jepp, aber bin trotzdem völlig |gaehn: zuviel Seeluft :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu erzähl mal was und bilder her


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war gerade die Kamera holen, moment noch...


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bevor ich los gefahren bin, hatte ich schon die erste schlechte Nachricht bekommen, Kai kommt heute nicht, Reifenpanne in der Garage #6  
Na denn...in feinstem Norddeutschen Frühnebel, den Kahn angespannt und los, Fynn eingesammelt und ab nach Schilksee, kurz verfahren  , aber doch noch gefunden.
Nachdem wir das ganze gerödel (und ich hatte mal wieder ne ganze Menge dabei  ) ins Boot geladen hatten, geslippt und ab auf die Ostsee, rechts rum richtung Falkensteiner Ufer und ganz anständige Anzeigen gehabt, aber wir sind weiter, wollten ja Hering, gegenüber von Laboe standen schon einige Kleinboote, da haben wir uns dazu getan und haben ein paar driften mitgenohmen.
Nach kurzem Telefonat mit Kai sind wir dann schleppend richtung Leuchtturm Bülk geschippert, später haben wir uns dann entschieden, doch noch ein paar mal die Heringe zu Ärgern, aber wie schon gesagt die wollten einfach nicht so recht beißen. 
Ab und zu kamen mal ein paar Heringe hoch, aber leider nur sehr wenige und bei mir nochmal besonders wenige   naja.....
Das Wetter war Genial, schön Sonne und bis ca. 14 uhr, so gut wie kein Wind #6

noch ein bischen Bildmaterial....
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/2104/angelnallg004uo7.jpg

Sind leider nicht sehr viele geworden  und irgendwie haben wir nachher nicht mal Fotos vom Fang gemacht |motz:

...dann war da noch dieser Luxusliner... 

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/3663/angelnallg002xw9.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch wenn wenig fisch gab .hauptsache die jungfernfahrt hat spaß gemacht.|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sind die papiere eigendlich angekommen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auch wenn wenig fisch gab .hauptsache die jungfernfahrt hat spaß gemacht.|supergri


 
..jau dat war schon geil #6 sind halt ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die noch gemacht werden müßen, aber das sieht man ja immer erst im praktischen Einsatz. Wenns mit dem Fisch noch gepasst hätte, wäre es unaushaltbar genial gewesen, dann würden wir wahrscheinlich heute noch da rum driften


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sind die papiere eigendlich angekommen?


 
sind gestern gekommen #6 wird morgen oder Freitag umgemeldet :g


----------



## Liz261280 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris

|schild-g zur Jungfernfahrt!

LG Liz


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> |schild-g zur Jungfernfahrt!
> 
> LG Liz


 
Moin Liz
Dankeschön 
wollen wir mal sehen, ob wir das über Pfingsten hinkriegen, ne Runde rum zu schippern #6

Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Büddeschööön 

Aber logisch #6#6#6 Pfingsten ist Shipping angesagt!
Nur noch 5 Wochen.... dann endlich wieder frische Ostseeluft schnuppern! |supergri


----------



## nemles (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von meiner Seite herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Jungfernfahrt
und allzeit eine Handbreit Aqua unterm Kiel.

|schild-g


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jap so war es...

War echt ein netter Tag, es wären sicherlich noch mehr Heringe geworden, aber wir wollten halt einiges testen und haben dann auch nochmal eine Stunde Tauchscheiben und Apexe hinterhergezogen. 
War mal ganz interessant wie die funktionieren. Auch die Siderplaner waren nett |rolleyes

@Kai
wo issn die 6m Untiefe ungefähr? sind bis vor Stohl gefahren und hatten dann keine Lust mehr.


----------



## der Jäger (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !

@ Fynn sh : es gab kleine süsse Forellen , es war eine kleines Vergnügen |supergri  als Vorgeschmack für den Dänemark-Räubertrip .

Gruß

DER JÄGER :g


----------



## nemles (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na hier war ja heute richtig die Hölle los. Bin mit dem Lesen gar nicht mehr hinterher gekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau wat tom kaum sind wir morgens nich in gange schon passiert hier den ganzen tach nix. naja heute hatte ich nochmal frei .aber morgen früh wie gewohnt 5.30 bin ich hier.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau wat tom kaum sind wir morgens nich in gange schon passiert hier den ganzen tach nix. naja heute hatte ich nochmal frei .*aber morgen früh wie gewohnt 5.30 bin ich hier.*
> greez
> andy


 

Tach zusammen

..wo isser denn nu #c :q 
Ich war Gestern entschuldigt, mußte 'nen Bootsboden bauen :vik:

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/6913/boot014rc1.jpg
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/6913/boot014rc1.d1f28b9817.jpg

http://img369.*ih.us/img369/5069/boot015so4.jpg



Chris


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin #h

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht hadder verpennt #c

Na Skipper, nu auch immer was zu tun? :q
Was ist denn das für Holz? Und ist das raus nehmbar für Reinigungszwecke?


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Tom,
frag bloß nicht, da geht jeden Tag Kohle rein #d aber es wird langsam #6 dat ist Kiefer Druckimprägniert, selbstverständlich Rausnehmbar durch 3 einzel Sektionen, heute muß ich da nochmal ran, Boden verschrauben auf dem Träger....


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da isser ja...Moin Andy, ausgeschlafen oder abgebrochen? #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin bin ja schon da hab doch noch bei boey was zu tun gehabt |rolleyes

sieht doch schon gut aus chris das gibbet sicheren halt .
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin bin ja schon da hab doch noch bei boey was zu tun gehabt |rolleyes
> 
> sieht doch schon gut aus chris das gibbet sicheren halt .
> greez
> andy


 
..schon wieder ein Boot? oder hast Du nen vernünftigen Motor am Wickel?

..also was den Boden angeht bin ich eigentlich auch recht zuversichtlich


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieht im Ansatz schon mal gut aus. #6

Auf jeden Fall hast Du dann wenigstens eine vernünftige Grundlage zum Stehen und Gehen. Und das Gerödel liegt auch im Trockenen, wenn mal Wasser rein schwappt.
Ähnliches Prinzip wie bei Schlauchi. 
Durch den aufblasbaren Kiel hab ich zwischen Bootsboden und Einlegeboden auch ein paar cm Luft, wo sich das Wasser sammeln und rumtummeln kann|supergri:m


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..schon wieder ein Boot? oder hast Du nen vernünftigen Motor am Wickel?




porsche 944 testarossa look :q zerlegt zum neuaufbau der holger iss heiß|supergri ihn hat das restaurirungssyntom gepackt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Andy #h#h



moin moin #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sieht im Ansatz schon mal gut aus. #6


 

..wie jetzt im Ansatz, gibts da was zu meckern #c  was haltet ihr von dem Holz? Teilt eure Gedanken mit mir


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> porsche 944 testarossa look :q zerlegt zum neuaufbau der holger iss heiß|supergri ihn hat das restaurirungssyntom gepackt


 
...na dann |rolleyes ihr habt ja was vor |kopfkrat naja bin auf das resultat gespannt :m


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ihn hat das restaurirungssyn*tom* gepackt



Wen hab ich gepackt?|supergri|supergri|supergri

Und, hast Du das Teilchen ersteigert? Schieb mal den Link rüber


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wie jetzt im Ansatz, gibts da was zu meckern #c  was haltet ihr von dem Holz? Teilt eure Gedanken mit mir



druckimpregniert iss immer gut denk aber drann das du zwischen träger und rumpf ne trennschicht machst gummi ,zb sonst haste den lack nach 5 min runtergeschliffen wenn sich alles bewegt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wen hab ich gepackt?|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Und, hast Du das Teilchen ersteigert? Schieb mal den Link rüber



syndrom :q nee noch nich läuft sonntag aus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120238949032&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> syndrom :q nee noch nich läuft sonntag aus



Ich lauf auch Sonntag aus|supergri|supergri Kieler Förde |supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> druckimpregniert iss immer gut denk aber drann das du zwischen träger und rumpf ne trennschicht machst gummi ,zb sonst haste den lack nach 5 min runtergeschliffen wenn sich alles bewegt


 
..hatte da auch an 'nen Streifen Gummi o.ä. gedacht, jmd 'ne Idee wo ich sowas bekomm' ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich lauf auch Sonntag aus|supergri|supergri Kieler Förde |supergri|supergri



na denn schön pampers anziehen die saugen alles auf :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hatte da auch an 'nen Streifen Gummi o.ä. gedacht, jmd 'ne Idee wo ich sowas bekomm' ?




In Moorfleet giebbet das ein Bauhaus mit ner großen Bootsabteilung. Da würde ich mal gucken.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hatte da auch an 'nen Streifen Gummi o.ä. gedacht, jmd 'ne Idee wo ich sowas bekomm' ?



keine ahnung einfach mal internet gucken da iss bestimmt was in deiner nähe:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn schön pampers anziehen die saugen alles auf :q:q:q


 

|muahah: |good:


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn schön pampers anziehen die saugen alles auf :q:q:q



Und dann ist die Förde leer und ich kann die Fische einsammeln


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> In Moorfleet giebbet das ein Bauhaus mit ner großen Bootsabteilung. Da würde ich mal gucken.


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> keine ahnung einfach mal internet gucken da iss bestimmt was in deiner nähe:m


 
Das sind ja mal super Tips #d:q Moorfleet? is klar:m und im I-Net nach Gummistreifen suchen |kopfkrat da kommen bestimmt nur Ferkeleien bei raus :q:q:q ....aber Danke trotzdem


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dann ist die Förde leer und ich kann die Fische einsammeln



|muahah: es geht hier nich um die förde es geht um dich wenn du ausläufst |supergri


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie wäre es mit Streifen von ner alten LKW-Abdeckplane?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das sind ja mal super Tips #d:q Moorfleet? is klar:m und im I-Net nach Gummistreifen suchen |kopfkrat da kommen bestimmt nur Ferkeleien bei raus :q:q:q ....aber Danke trotzdem



meine herren meine herren meine herren . sei doch mal kreativ und versuchs mit gummidichtung und nich mit gummistreifen das sollte klappen |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd mal bei meinen Freunden von der Firma Gründel langgehen und die mal ausquetschen  ...die sind so herlich verwirrt, da weiß man hinterher weniger als vorher


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Streifen von ner alten LKW-Abdeckplane?



vergiss es die sind zu glatt


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: es geht hier nich um die förde es geht um dich wenn du ausläufst |supergri



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ah, nu ist der Groschen gefallen..|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich lauf auch Sonntag aus|supergri|supergri Kieler Förde |supergri|supergri


 

...vielleicht komm' ich dann mal bei euch lang, wo startet ihr denn?


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...vielleicht komm' ich dann mal bei euch lang, wo startet ihr denn?



Heikendorf, bei der Pizzeria am Stormdeich. ca. 10:00 Uhr


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ah, nu ist der Groschen gefallen..|supergri|supergri|supergri



na geht doch war doch nich so schlimm


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na geht doch war doch nich so schlimm



Und hat nicht mal weh getan |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich mach mich mal vom acker aufs dach|supergri

bis denne falls wir uns nich mehr sehen angenehmes we wünsch ich euch

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Tschaui #h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis denn 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hatte da auch an 'nen Streifen Gummi o.ä. gedacht, jmd 'ne Idee wo ich sowas bekomm' ?



Moin Chris!

Ich hätte hier was Ideales für dich!
Zum Selbstabholerpreis!!!
Nennt sich Bautenschutzmatte und ist aus etwa 1cm starkem Gummi...:m

Wirste aber auch bei euch irgendwo im Baufachhandel bekommen!


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo Chris das sieht astrein aus #6

Vorallem sieht das auch so  aus, als ob es nicht rutschig wird, wenns nass wird...seeehr gut #6


----------



## Macker (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris Bautenschutzmatte ist dafür sicher gut gibt es beim Dachdeckereinkauf in Elmshorn oder bei Dammers in HH.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Chris Bautenschutzmatte ist dafür sicher gut gibt es beim Dachdeckereinkauf in Elmshorn oder bei Dammers in HH.
> 
> Gruß Jörg





Oder eben bei Schäfers im WW...:q:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Chris!
> 
> Ich hätte hier was Ideales für dich!
> Zum Selbstabholerpreis!!!
> ...


 
...so 'ne Bautenschutzmatten-Streifen wären schon Ideal, aber wie befestigen, ich wollte da eigentlich nichts ans Boot Kleben #c hab jetzt so Filzgleiter für Stühle, zum nageln gekauft, die scheinen mir auch ganz vernünftig, wenn das nichts ist, werd ich diese Matte mal ins Auge fassen 


Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris ich war heute mal in Kappeln gucken, alles dicht mit Kleinbooten...aber keine Heringe |uhoh: 
Auch son Trauerspiel wie bei uns...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...so 'ne Bautenschutzmatten-Streifen wären schon Ideal, aber wie befestigen, ich wollte da eigentlich nichts ans Boot Kleben #c hab jetzt so Filzgleiter für Stühle, zum nageln gekauft, die scheinen mir auch ganz vernünftig, wenn das nichts ist, werd ich diese Matte mal ins Auge fassen
> 
> 
> Chris



die filze kannste vergessen die saugen sich mit wasser voll und werden flach wie ne briefmarke dann kommt der nagel ins spiel und haut dir nette kerben in den rumpf.
baumatte iss gut klebste mit kraftkleber ans holz von deinem gerüst und fertich. 

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder machst es so.
das braune iss dein gerüst .das schwarze iss die bautenschutzmatte die legste einfach rum und das grau gezeichnete sind schrauben zusätzlich kannste ja noch kleben. 

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/5099/chrisgy2.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit ihr Leut!#h

Ich muß sagen, so langsam regt mich das Wetter auch auf!:r

Hier ist schon wieder alles komplett zugeschneit...#q#q#q

Hoffentlich fällt der Sommer nicht aus!|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ihr Leut!#h
> 
> Ich muß sagen, so langsam regt mich das Wetter auch auf!:r
> 
> ...


 
...Keine Sorge das Wetter in Deinem Zielgebiet ist, bis auf weiteres, Wunderbar :m

..bin gerade dabei die Bautenschutzmatten-Idee umzusetzten, naja hab sie eben bestellt und hol sie nachher ab, aber das ist auf jeden Fall ein astreiner Tip...Danke


----------



## nemles (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen, so langsam regt mich das Wetter auch auf!:r



Mahlzeit |wavey:

Gestern auf der Kiele Förde absolutes Traumwetter gehabt, während rings herum die Welt unterging

Und heute? Na logisch, es regnet wieder|gr:


----------



## HD4ever (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooooo ... grad nen büschn gepackt ...
werd morgen mal für nen Kurztrip nach Rügen tigern - mal sehen ob es klappt mit nem Salmon .... :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ist Sonne und blauer Himmel#6

Heute hat die Post ein Belly Boat gebracht:l Nun fehlen noch die Flossen und ein Anker. Dann gehts mal raus aufn Teich :q
Falls ich dann irgendwann nochmal zu Geld komme, gibts noch ein Echolot #6


----------



## vazzquezz (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn: ... und? Was für eins ist es geworden?

V.


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wegen Geldmangel (18. steht vor der Tür ->Auto) erstmal nur ein Ron Thompson V. Gibts ja bei der Fliegenfischen für 25€als PRämie |bigeyes

200€ist zur Zeit leider echt nicht drin |rolleyes Aber über das RT hört man ja auch eine Menge gutes, also denke ich das für den Einstieg auf alle Fälle reciht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Fynn,

Glückwunsch zum Gummireifen!#6

Macht bestimmt ne Menge Laune mit!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Fynn Alles gute zum neuen BB

@ HD viel Glück mit den Salmos!


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum BB, dann kannst Du ja nächstes mal AUssenbords mitgeschleppt werden :vik: hab gehört das geschleppte BB-fahrer ein 1a Merlinteaser sind 

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach auch


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da haben ja einige hier bootstechnich ganz schön aufgerüstet in letzter Zeit

@ Funn
Glückwunsch zum Superliner|rolleyes


@ Chris, heute wieder Bootsbau?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da haben ja einige hier bootstechnich ganz schön aufgerüstet in letzter Zeit
> 
> @ Chris, heute wieder Bootsbau?


 
so isses  hol gleich erst die Bausch.Matte ab, vorher noch schnell zur Zulassungsstelle, Trailer ummelden  ..dann gehts weiter :vik:

Ich hab am So an euch gedacht, da kam ja plötzlich was runter und ich wollt gerade meine Frau zu 'ner kurztour überreden... das hab ich mir wg. des Hagels dann direkt geschenkt #q


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sonntag hat es wohl überall geschüttet, nur nicht bei uns

Guck mal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2005777&postcount=348

Erst auf dem Rückweg mit dem Auto, da war Aquaplaning angesagt.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sonntag hat es wohl überall geschüttet, nur nicht bei uns
> 
> Guck mal:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2005777&postcount=348
> ...


 
..die hatte ich natürlich schon bewundert |rolleyes das war bei Fynn und mir das gleiche, als wir das Boot aus dem Wasser hatten fing das an zu nieseln und als ich Fynn zuhause abgesetzt hatte ist so richtig losgegangen, schön mit 30 über die Autobahn geschlichen #q


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, ist schon irgendwie verrückt mit dem Wetter dieses Jahr#q

Nix halbes und nix ganzes, aber dafür unbeständig|bigeyes Geht mir mittlerweile ganz schön auf den Zeiger.:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon irgendwie verrückt mit dem Wetter dieses Jahr#q
> 
> Nix halbes und nix ganzes, aber dafür unbeständig|bigeyes Geht mir mittlerweile ganz schön auf den Zeiger.:v


 

naja das wird schon :m langsam, aber sicher bessert sich die Gesamtsituation doch :g das wird noch ein super Sommer geben


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dein Wort in jemandes Gehörgang:m

Kann ja nur noch besser werden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich mach mich dann mal ausgeh fein  frühes kommen sichert da immer gute Plätze 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geht es zum Angeln?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Geht es zum Angeln?


 
   ...schön wärs...ne zur Zulassungsstelle #t:g:c |supergri danach nach Stellingen, dann wieder ran ans Boot #6


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da hast Du ja volles Programm heute

So, ich muß dann auch mal los.. Bis denne...#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit 
so endlich fertig mit dem Boden, hat mich fast mein Leben gekostet  zumindest als schwer verletzt kann ich mich bezeichnen  mal sehen, ob morgen das Wetter mitspielt, dann werd' ich nochmal testen, ob ein paar beißwillige Dorsche zu finden sind :vik: 

Chris


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso schwer verletzt?|bigeyes
Was hast Du denn angestellt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frontera lößt Passat ab. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2008269#post2008269

mein liebling steht zum verkauf.
greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ... schicker Wagen ....
wenn du doch so lange noch warten könntest bis mein Leasingwagen weg muß ... :m
war heute auf Rügen .... son Scheißwetter ... bei Stralsund 10cm Schnee und Wind/Sturm ohne Ende #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso schwer verletzt?|bigeyes
> Was hast Du denn angestellt?


 
...hab mit Werkzeug gespielt und mich dabei legger an diversen Stellen angeschlitzt


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin auch schon wieder weg, weil die Ostsee wartet auf leerung  mal sehen ob heute endlich  mal anständig was geht 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Petri|wavey:

Und Salzwasser hilft Wunden heilen


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute!|wavey:

Ich hab mir nächste Woche Donnerstag/Freitag Urlaub genommen. Werde mit Liz kurzerhand hoch an die Küste kommen...
Und dort meinen 30ger ganz unspektakulär feiern.
Vielleicht mit ner Geburtstagsmefo???:q
Hab keinen Bock auf große Party zu Haus!

Wer also Freitag mit mir anstoßen mag, der erreicht mich irgendwo an/in der Ostsee!:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Na dann mal viel Spaß!  
Ich werd erst wieder über das lange Mai Wochenende hoch fahren dann aber nicht 
wegen der Salzwasserfische sonder dann geht es den Süßwasserräubern in der Eider 
an den Kragen :q


(Na gut vielleicht einmal antesten ob die Dorsche noch wohlgesonnen sind  )


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eider? Räuber?
Wie wo was? :q
Ich wollte demnächst mal den Wittensee mit dem Belly unsicher machen, das hat bestimmt was #6

@Andy
wenn ich jetzt schon 18 wäre könnte man glatt mal drüber reden |bigeyes
Dauert leider noch 1 1/2 Moante 

@Dirk
wo wolltet ihr denn hin? Auch MeFo oder wieder nur kuttern?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn,

bin doch alter Breiholzer (KM11 bis Gieselau) und da noch im Verein. 
Ab 01.05 sind da die Hechte wieder frei und wollen fotografiert werden


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Eider? Räuber?
> Wie wo was? :q
> Ich wollte demnächst mal den Wittensee mit dem Belly unsicher machen, das hat bestimmt was #6
> 
> ...




Moinsen Fynn!


Nee, nur einen Tag kuttern. Eventuell Samstag!
Restliche Zeit werden Mefo's gejagt....:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Ihr habt doch so eine Casa de la Womo nicht wahr? Dann stationiert Euch doch
schön in Neustadt und macht anstatt Kuttern ne feine Kleinbootstour bei Jens.
Danach wollt Ihr keinen Kutter mehr von außen sehen (außer vielleicht auf dem Wasser  )


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> Ihr habt doch so eine Casa de la Womo nicht wahr? Dann stationiert Euch doch
> schön in Neustadt und macht anstatt Kuttern ne feine Kleinbootstour bei Jens.
> Danach wollt Ihr keinen Kutter mehr von außen sehen (außer vielleicht auf dem Wasser  )




Guuuuden Kai!

Welcher Jens???

Neustadt hört sich echt gut an...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jens vom Angeltreff Neustadt


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder Kappeln und Heringe zocken...

Kuttern würde ich mir ehrlich sparen.

Mmh Kai, ich habe noch nie in der Eider auf Raubfische gefischt. Immer nur mit der Feederrute, was aber auch richtig Spaß bringt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jens vom Angeltreff Neustadt




Hab ich auch eben bei Google gefunden...:q

Nur wie find ich als Kleinbootnoob da gute Plätze?
Oder gibt der einem auch Tipps???


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann Euch da was fertig machen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch da was fertig machen.




Das wäre ein feiner Zug!
Kann auf meinem Navi ja auch Koordinaten eingeben.
Müßte so ja die Plätze finden!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Schieb mal Deine Emailadresse via PN rüber


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> Ihr habt doch so eine Casa de la Womo nicht wahr? Dann stationiert Euch doch
> schön in Neustadt *und macht anstatt Kuttern ne feine Kleinbootstour bei Jens.*
> *Danach wollt Ihr keinen Kutter mehr von außen sehen (außer vielleicht auf dem Wasser*  )


 
|good:

...da bin ich absolut Deiner Meinung #6

Moin Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ahhh da ist einer infiziert :q

Wäre echt gerne mit Euch auf der Förde gewesen... Naja die Hornies kommen ja auch
bald und dann können wir zusammen die Fliegenpeitschen schwingen 


@ Dirk

Haste meine Mail bekommen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich war Gestern nochmal von Schilksee los..... |sagnix #d
Mal sehen ob's vor Neustadt ein bischen besser läuft, da kenn' ich mich wenigstens aus, aber ich hatte Gestern auch Null Anzeige, bin immer wieder vor Friedrichsort aus der Förde rausgedriftet, da hatte ich ein paar lütte Heringsschwärme drauf, aber ansonsten absolute Nullnummer  
...die anderen Boote haben auch so gut wie nichts gefangen


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ahhh da ist einer infiziert :q
> 
> Wäre echt gerne mit Euch auf der Förde gewesen... Naja die Hornies kommen ja auch
> bald und dann können wir zusammen die Fliegenpeitschen schwingen


 
jein infiziert bin ich schon ein bischen länger, konnte es aber mit Hilfe von diversen Substanzen unterdrücken, jetzt ist der Virus aber durch, Kuttern |rolleyes .....naja die Makrelentour (+/- 1-2 Touren/Jahr) werd' ich wohl noch mitnehmen aber ansonsten hat sich das erledigt.

Warst Du nochmal draussen letzte Woche?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade Chris aber gib nicht auf die Fischies bekommen auch wieder bessere Laune.
Das Wetter sollte gerne drei Tage alt sein- im Moment haben wir drei Wetteränderungen 
an einem Tag :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp wir sind noch zweimal raus gefahren. Die Fänge (Dorsch/Mefo) 
waren ganz ok wobei uns die Heringe echt im Stich gelassen haben... 
Über zwei Stunden für nen halben Eimer ist einfach zu viel für diese Jahreszeit... :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja die Wetterumschwünge sind natürlich tödlich, aber das wird schon werden... 

Wetter.com sieht das ganze recht negativ 
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WMO&id=308

Windfinder dagegen, triffts hoffentlich eher 
http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/pelzerhaken


mal sehen, hoffentlich ist windfinder zuverlässiger in der Vorhersage #c


----------



## der Jäger (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !|wavey:

Wünsche dem Meeresangler-Frühschnach-Team einen wunderschönen Morgen .

Ist nicht mehr lang , dann ist der Räubertrip wieder da ,
dazu sage ich nur 22 Tage und den Rest von heute :q:q:q:q

Gruß

DER JÄGER :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ahhh da ist einer infiziert :q
> 
> Wäre echt gerne mit Euch auf der Förde gewesen... Naja die Hornies kommen ja auch
> bald und dann können wir zusammen die Fliegenpeitschen schwingen
> ...




Klasse Kai!!!#6#6#6

Vielen Dank:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Haste meine Mail bekommen?


 

@Kai 
 könnte ich auch so eine mail erhalten :m ich könnte auch gut ein paar GPS Daten usw. von der Neustädter Bucht gebrauchen


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Du hast ne PN


----------



## Macker (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Ich möchte euch jetzt mal meine Sicht zum Thema Kleinboot und Kutter näher bringen.
Da Ich jedes Jahr von mitte April bis mitte September 12 wochen auf dem Campingplatz bin und in Marina Wentorf mein Boot liegt,komme ich je nach Wetter auf diverse Kleinboottouren.
Aber trotzdem brauche Ich zwischendurch immer mal ne Kuttertour weil es ist doch ganz anderes Angeln und in meinen Augen auch immer wieder etwas Schön entspannendes wo man andere Leute trifft oder wieder sieht und auch etwas Lernen kann.
Die Fänge sind vom Kleinboot meistens besser aber darum geht es ja eigentlich auch nicht,weil wenn mann so viel fährt wie Ich ist mann Eigentlich mit 3bis4 Dorschen ausreichend Versorgt.
Ach ja was auch nicht zu Vergessen ist den Kutter brauch Ich hinterher nicht Saubermachen|supergri.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Macker!

Ja klar damit hast Du absolut recht! Kuttern ist auch ne schöne Sache!
Wir wollen Kuttertouren auch nicht schlecht machen nur Alternativen aufzeigen.

Ich fahre auch 5-6 Mal im Jahr bei Kuttertouren mit, jedoch lege ich die Touren dann
so, dass es etwas entspannter ist.  (während der Woche, nicht in den Ferien usw..)


----------



## Macker (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das mit unter der woche Halte Ich auch so das nächste mal am 7 mai mit Chris.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Das mit unter der woche Halte Ich auch so das nächste mal am 7 mai mit Chris.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Moin Jörg 
gut das Du das erwähnst ich hätte doch glatt vergessen zu Reservieren, aber das wird heute gleich nachgeholt #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin endlich freitachhhh


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Chris!
> 
> Du hast ne PN


 
Moin
Danke für die Karte Kai, Top #6 hatte mir schon welche bei Emissionshaus.com rausgezogen, aber gleich mit Schleppstrecke, nu kann nichts mehr schief gehen :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin endlich freitachhhh


 
jau endlich mal wieder auspennen :m 
ich will mich gleich wieder ans Boot schmeißen, hab gestern noch ordentlich Saubergemacht und heute wird ausgebessert, der Rumpf hat beim letzten mal doch ein wenig gelitten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ausschlafen iss nich bei mir gehts morgen das erte mal ans boot. hab jett fast alles unter kontrolle in der halle .fehlen nurnoch die gitter vor den fenstern


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kannst ja auch gerne mal ein Foddo einstellen von der Bastelstube  ...naja und mit auspennen dachte ich so an 0700 - 0730


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach ich .so bin spät drann bis denne


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo hau rein 
Viel Spaß in der Kälte 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Jaaah, endlich Freitag...
und nächste Woche nur drei Tage arbeiten, dann gehts an die Ostsee!:l

@ Chris,

3000!!! #r

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk 
..na was sagen die Zuständigen Sitter und beteiligten Frauen  muß ich M & J bescheid sagen, das sie sich am Ausflug beteiligen müssen |bigeyes |kopfkrat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.001  Dangeschön


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> ..na was sagen die Zuständigen Sitter und beteiligten Frauen  muß ich M & J bescheid sagen, das sie sich am Ausflug beteiligen müssen |bigeyes |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> ...




Sagen wir mal so: Grünes Licht in jeder Hinsicht!!!:m|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Grünes Licht in jeder Hinsicht!!!:m|supergri


 
...was für eine Anspielung #r

Na dann steht dem "Raubzug" ja nichts mehr im weg :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee, nix Raubzug!:m

Ganz entspannt in die neue Dorschsaison schippern...
und eher lernen mit nem Kleinboot umzugehen!:g

Wenn dann noch der ein oder andere Fisch hängen bleibt, um so besser!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, nix Raubzug!:m
> 
> Ganz entspannt in die neue Dorschsaison schippern...
> und eher lernen mit nem Kleinboot umzugehen!:g
> ...


 
Dat wird schon, kein Streß ist doch nur 'ne Nußschale und kein Kutter, probleme gibts bei mir bis jetzt nur beim slippen #d aber das müßt ihr ja nicht.Parklplatz vorm Boot, direkt ggü. ist der Angeltreff.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk oh Sry Herr KaLeu!

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit den Booten. :q
Die Crescent 465 mit den 4Takt Motoren sind kinderleicht zu 
bedienen und bringen richtig Spaß


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk oh Sry Herr KaLeu!
> 
> Na dann mal viel Spaß mit den Booten. :q
> Die Crescent 465 mit den 4Takt Motoren sind kinderleicht zu
> bedienen und bringen richtig Spaß




Muhaha!!! Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wie ist das denn mit der Drift? Ist man nicht sauschnell über so ne fängige Stelle drüber weg???#c
Muß ich da gegensteuern? Driftsack, aber wie und woher???



Ahhhhhhh!#t Fragen über Fragen...|bla:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe mach Dir da mal keinen Kopp, das sind alles Feinheiten die mit der Zeit kommen. 

Fahrt da hoch, schnappt Euch eine Kiste und habt Spaß, der Rest kommt von alleine.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, ich hab da schon so ne richtig klare Vorstellung!!!

Werden Arbeitsteilung machen...

Liz steuert den Kahn, ich kontrolliere das Echolot und geb "schlaue" Kommentare ab!|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rüschtüsch! :q Außerdem einer muss ja das Boot fahren und ein drillen 
Also Herr Maat viele Grüße an Ihren KaLeu und Petri Heil :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Rüschtüsch! :q Außerdem einer muss ja das Boot fahren und ein drillen
> Also Herr Maat viele Grüße an Ihren KaLeu und Petri Heil :q



Werd die Grüße ausrichten!!!#y

Wahrscheinlich wird mich "der" Käpten erst mal kielholen lassen, wenn sie das hier liest...|splat2:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja Dirk, so schnell wird mal vom Herrscher zum Beherrschten :q

Auf IT Ebene hört sich das dann so an,

Softwareanfrage

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Voriges Jahr bin ich von der Version 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0' umgestiegen. Ich
habe festgestellt, dass das Programm einen unerwarteten Kind-Prozess gestartet hat
und sehr viel Platz und wichtige Ressourcen belegt. In der Produktanweisung wird
ein solches Phänomen nicht erwähnt.
Außerdem installiert sich 'Gattin 1.0' in allen anderen Programmen von selbst und
startet in allen Systemen automatisch, wodurch alle Aktivitäten der übrigen Systeme
gestoppt werden.
Die Anwendungen 'Bordell 10.3', 'Umtrunk 2.5' und 'Fußballsonntag 5.0' funktionieren
nicht mehr, und das System stürzt bei jedem Start ab.
Leider kann ich 'Gattin 1.0' auch nicht minimieren, während ich meine bevorzugten
Anwendungen benutzen möchte. Ich überlege ernsthaft, zum Programm
'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen, aber bei Ausführen der UninstalI-Funktion von
'Gattin 1.0' erhalte ich stets die Aufforderung, zuerst das Programm
'Scheidung 1.0' auszuführen. Dieses Programm ist mir aber viel zu teuer.
Können Sie mir helfen?

Danke, ein User
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Antwort des Technischen Dienstes
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Antwort:
Lieber User,

das ist ein sehr häufiger Beschwerdegrund bei den Usern. In den meisten Fällen liegt
die Ursache aber bei einem grundlegenden Verständnisfehler: Viele User steigen
von 'Freundin 7.0 ' auf 'Gattin 1.0' um, weil sie Zweites zur Gruppe der "Spiele &
Anwendungen" zählen.
'Gattin 1.0' ist aber ein BETRIEBSSYSTEM und wurde entwickelt, um alle anderen
Funktionen zu kontrollieren. Es ist unmöglich, von 'Gattin 1.0' wieder auf
'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen.
Bei der Installation von 'Gattin 1.0' werden versteckte Dateien installiert, die ein
Re-Load von 'Freundin 7.0' unmöglich machen. Es ist nicht möglich, diese
versteckten Dateien zu deinstallieren, zu löschen, zu verschieben oder zu vernichten.
Einige User probierten die Installation von 'Freundin 8.0' oder 'Gattin 2.0' gekoppelt
mit 'Scheidung 1.0', aber am Ende hatten sie mehr Probleme als vorher.
Lesen Sie dazu in Ihrer Gebrauchsanweisung die Kapitel "Warnungen",
Alimente-Zahlungen - fortlaufende Wartungskosten von Kindern ab Version
1.0".
Ich empfehle Ihnen daher, bei 'Gattin 1.0' zu bleiben und das Beste daraus zu
machen.
Ich habe selber 'Gattin 1.0' vor Jahren installiert und halte mich strikt an die
Gebrauchsanweisung, vor allem in Bezug auf das Kapitel "Gesellschaftsfehler".
Sie sollten die Verantwortung für alle Fehler und Probleme übernehmen, unabhängig
davon, ob Sie Schuld sind oder nicht.
Die beste Lösung ist das häufige Ausführen des Befehls:
C:UM-ENTSCHULDIGUNG-BITTEN.exe.
Vermeiden Sie den Gebrauch der "ESC" Taste, da Sie öfter
UM-ENTSCHULDIGUNG-BITTEN einschalten müssten, damit 'Gattin 1.0' wieder
Normal funktioniert.
Das System funktioniert solange einwandfrei, wie sie für die "Gesellschaftsfehler"
uneingeschränkt haften. Alles in allem ist 'Gattin 1.0' ein sehr interessantes
Programm - trotz der unverhältnismäßig hohen Betriebskosten. Bedenken Sie auch
die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Software zu installieren, um die Leistungsfähigkeit von
'Gattin 1.0' zu steigern.
Ich empfehle Ihnen: 'Pralinen 2.1' und 'Blumen 5.0' in Deutsch.
Viel Glück!
Ihr Technischer Dienst
PS: Installieren Sie niemals 'Sekretärin im Minirock 3.3'! Dieses Programm
verträgt sich nicht mit 'Gattin 1.0' und könnte einen nicht wieder gutzumachenden
Schaden im Betriebssystem verursachen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Muhaha!!! Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> *Wie ist das denn mit der Drift? Ist man nicht sauschnell über so ne fängige Stelle drüber weg???#c*
> *Muß ich da gegensteuern? Driftsack, aber wie und woher???*
> ...


 
..keine Sorge, wenn wir über die fängigen Stellen  rüber sind reißen wir an der Leine und driften nochmal drüber  und nochmal und nochmal und...... 

Außerdem kriegst bei ihr Jens 'ne Einweisung + 'ne Schwimmweste und danach kann garnichts mehr passieren. Sich in die Drift stellen hast Du nach dem zweiten versuch auch drauf #c alles nicht so Wild, ausser natürlich die Vorfreude :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..keine Sorge, wenn wir über die fängigen Stellen  rüber sind reißen wir an der Leine und driften nochmal drüber  und nochmal und nochmal und......
> 
> Außerdem kriegst bei ihr Jens 'ne Einweisung + 'ne Schwimmweste und danach kann garnichts mehr passieren. Sich in die Drift stellen hast Du nach dem zweiten versuch auch drauf #c alles nicht so Wild, ausser natürlich die Vorfreude :vik:



Jetzt muß ich bei Petrus nur noch gutes Geburtstagswetter bestellen und dann wird das ein richtig feiner Tag!:q
Dann geht's Freitag nach Heiligenhafen und Samstag nach Fehmarn...|supergri
Volles Programm!!!:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich bei Petrus nur noch gutes Geburtstagswetter bestellen und dann wird das ein richtig feiner Tag!:q
> Dann geht's Freitag nach Heiligenhafen und Samstag nach Fehmarn...|supergri
> Volles Programm!!!:g


 
Jau mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, aber ich glaube fest daran das das nächste Woche wird, nachher gibts erstmal wieder Alus inkl. Sommerbereifung fürs Zugpferd, damit ist die Wintersaison dann offiziell beendet :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tja Dirk, so schnell wird mal vom Herrscher zum Beherrschten :q
> 
> Auf IT Ebene hört sich das dann so an,
> 
> ...





Das Ding ist immer wieder gut!!!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann geht's Freitag nach Heiligenhafen und Samstag nach Fehmarn...|supergri
> Volles Programm!!!:g


 
..und danach dann erstmal 'ne Woche Urlaub


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Jau mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, aber ich glaube fest daran das das nächste Woche wird, nachher gibts erstmal wieder Alus inkl. Sommerbereifung fürs Zugpferd, damit ist die Wintersaison dann offiziell beendet :m




Das kommt bei mir nächste Woche!!!
Kurz bevor wir hochgetingelt kommen...|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..und danach dann erstmal 'ne Woche Urlaub




Das wär natürlich fein:q, aber leider nicht drin!!!#d:c#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das wär natürlich fein:q, aber leider nicht drin!!!#d:c#q


 
..oder halt ein,zwei tage auf Gelb um den Rücken wieder gerade zu kriegen


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..oder halt ein,zwei tage auf Gelb um den Rücken wieder gerade zu kriegen




Lieber nicht!|uhoh:

Hab da letztens schon bissel Schindluder mit getrieben...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Lieber nicht!|uhoh:
> 
> Hab da letztens schon bissel Schindluder mit getrieben...|rolleyes


 
ne dann laß das mal besser |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk,

Wenn Ihr Euch ein Boot bei Jens in Neustadt mietet, nicht vergessen, Kaution oder Perso wird hinterlegt. Wird er Dir aber
wahrscheinlich auch am Telefon sagen.

Ansonsten sind die Boote top in Schuß, sämtliche Sicherheitseinrichtungen vorhanden und die Boote liegen sehr ruhig im Wasser.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Dirk,
> 
> Wenn Ihr Euch ein Boot bei Jens in Neustadt mietet, nicht vergessen, Kaution oder Perso wird hinterlegt. Wird er Dir aber
> wahrscheinlich auch am Telefon sagen.
> ...




Hey Tom!#h

Yo, hab's schon im Internet gelesen mit der Kaution...:m
Der bekommt meinen Perso und gut is!
Was soll ich auf dem Wasser damit!


----------



## nemles (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Tom!#h
> 
> Yo, hab's schon im Internet gelesen mit der Kaution...:m
> Der bekommt meinen Perso und gut is!
> Was soll ich auf dem Wasser damit!




Ist auch besser so#6

Sonst gibt man womöglich die Kaution hinterher gleich in seinem Laden wieder aus |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so vorhin mal schnell zugeschlagen 
hier isser :m

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1434&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Uhhh von VW zu Opel.... mit blutet das Herz 

Ich drück Dir aber trotzdem die Daumen, dass die Karre keine versteckten Mägel hat.

CU

Kai


----------



## nemles (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dasch ja mal ein schickes Teil #6

Herzlichen Glückwunsch #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Uhhh von VW zu Opel.... mit blutet das Herz
> 
> ...



danke kai
hab zum glück ne gute werkstatt wo ich nur materialkosten habe aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich.denk mal schon das er soweit i.o ist.
werd ich ja morgen sehen
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dasch ja mal ein schickes Teil #6
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch #h


ja genau deswegen hab ich denn mal auch ein wenig mehr ausgegeben alle anderen haben mir optisch und technisch garnicht so recht zugesagt. hier nen rostpickel da nen rostpickel  nöö das muß ich nich haben
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy,

ein ähnliches Modell durfte ich des öfteren während meines Südostasien Aufenthaltes fahren. War absolut zufrieden damit.

Da wirst Du mit Sicherheit eine Menge Spaß mit haben, besonders, wenn Du mal die feste Straße verläßt. :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy,
> 
> ein ähnliches Modell durfte ich des öfteren während meines Südostasien Aufenthaltes fahren. War absolut zufrieden damit.
> 
> Da wirst Du mit Sicherheit eine Menge Spaß mit haben, besonders, wenn Du mal die feste Straße verläßt. :m



jau ich bin auch zuversichtlich |supergri.bin auch gespannt wie er sich im gelände macht|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
schönes Ding Andy #6 |schild-g zu so einem netten Zufpferd 



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Uhhh von VW zu Opel.... mir blutet das Herz


 
...das ist wohl wahr Kai  ich könnt' das auch nicht  ...auf der anderen Seite dauert das wohl noch 'ne Weile bis der Touareg für so einen Preis zu bekommen ist :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wasn hier los? Knappe 24 Stunden kein Posting? Leute es ist Früüühling 

Wobei ich heute auch den halben Tag durch die Heide geballert bin


----------



## nemles (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hier ist ein Posting :m


Nabend Kai.

Ich schätze mal, alle haben diesen super Tag (mit kurzen Regenschauern) nicht am Rechner verbracht.
Der eine guckt sich sein neues Auto an,
andere machen auf Familie,
wieder andere gehen angeln,
und ich hatte ne Meute Geburtstagsfeierer im Hause.
Frauchen hatte Burzeltag.... Und Schwiegereltern sind bekanntlich immer die beliebtesten Gäste|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgääähhhnnn Andy |wavey:

Und, wie ist das neue Töfftöff???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
mann so wie ich es vermutete dieser typ iss ein 100% tiger.das auto iss im tadellosen zustand läuft obergenial. alle wartungsarbeiten wie zahnrimen wasserpumpe usw sind gemacht wurden .das war wieder ein treffer. nacher gehts erstmal ummelden.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Freu Freu,

Das hört sich ja super an. #6

Also wenn ich demnächst mal eine neue Anschaffung plane, spanne ich Dich ein. Du hast scheinbar ein sehr gutes Händchen für Schnäppchen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Freu Freu,
> 
> Das hört sich ja super an. #6
> 
> Also wenn ich demnächst mal eine neue Anschaffung plane, spanne ich Dich ein. Du hast scheinbar ein sehr gutes Händchen für Schnäppchen :m



meine kumpels schütteln auch immer mit dem kopf.und fragen ob muttern mich mit mehl gepudert hat :q


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der Fronterra sieht gut aus ....
ist aber wahrlich nicht so der Spritsparer mit dem Motor #d
kenne da auch jemand der seinen verkaufen wollte und den absolut nicht losgeworden ist ....
hoffe das hält sich in Grenzen bei der Kinste - bei dem Preis kann man ja nix verkehrt machen .. :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> wieder andere gehen angeln,


 
..bei dem Wetter Gestern doch Pflicht  oder #c

Ich war Gestern mit Frau und Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs, leider erst spät los gekommen, von daher nur ein bischen rumgeschippert und nur wenig geangelt, kein Fisch dafür ein paar Anfasser, bei meiner Frau hats einmal richtig gerumst, aber leider ist der Fisch nach kurzer Zeit ausgeschlitzt, ansonsten geniales Wetter, Sonne und lauer Wind, endlich Frühling :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bei dem Wetter Gestern doch Pflicht  oder #c
> 
> Ich war Gestern mit Frau und Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs, leider erst spät los gekommen, von daher nur ein bischen rumgeschippert und nur wenig geangelt, kein Fisch dafür ein paar Anfasser, bei meiner Frau hats einmal richtig gerumst, aber leider ist der Fisch nach kurzer Zeit ausgeschlitzt, ansonsten geniales Wetter, Sonne und lauer Wind, endlich Frühling :vik:




Moinsen!

Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter bei euch da oben...|supergri

Ich sach besser gar net, wie es hier so aussieht!!!#d:c#q


Mittwoch Abend gegen 20Uhr geht's spätestens los.
Endlich mal wieder paar schöne Tage an der Küste....


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk 
hier wirds langsam, gaaanz langsam  hoffe nur das es bis Ende der Woche nochmal ein bischen besser wird 

Hast Du schon das Boot reserviert?


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mittwoch Abend gegen 20Uhr geht's spätestens los.
> Endlich mal wieder paar schöne Tage an der Küste....



Gester Nachmittag in 5 Stunden 36,39,42,50 und ca. 60cm. 

So als kleine Motivation vielleicht....

Die schlechteste Zeit für die Forellen haste dir also nicht ausgesucht


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> hier wirds langsam, gaaanz langsam  hoffe nur das es bis Ende der Woche nochmal ein bischen besser wird
> 
> Hast Du schon das Boot reserviert?





Na ja, Wetter online prognostiziert (|uhoh, dass es angeblich besser wird! Mal schauen...:q

Ich Aff hab natürlich noch kein Boot für Donnerstag gechartert!#q
Ruf da aber gleich in der Mittagspause an!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Gester Nachmittag in 5 Stunden 36,39,42,50 und ca. 60cm.
> 
> So als kleine Motivation vielleicht....
> 
> Die schlechteste Zeit für die Forellen haste dir also nicht ausgesucht




Wie geil!!!!!!!!!:q:q:q:q
Gut, dass du die 74ziger noch drinngelassen hast!

Freitag ist Küstenangeltag!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Fynn #6

@Dirk 
wo seid ihr denn am Freitag?


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die hatte mein Kollege als Nachläufer...

So einen Schwall habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, muss ne richtig dicke gewesen sein.
Hätte er die Fliege doch bloß noch 2m weiter gefischt, dann wüssten wir jetzt wie groß der Fisch wirklich war


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Petri Fynn #6
> 
> @Dirk
> wo seid ihr denn am Freitag?




Weiß noch nicht so richtig!

Fynn#h, welcher Strand war denn so ergiebig???

Bin da doch recht flexibel...|supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dänemark....
Ca. 100km von mir, also 40km von der Grenze.

Mehr gibts öffentlich nicht :q Wo ist man auf einem Sonntag Nachmittag bei SW3 und total geilem Wetter schon alleine unterwegs? 

DK läuft z.Z. auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als DE.


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dänemark....
> Ca. 100km von mir, also 40km von der Grenze.
> 
> Mehr gibts öffentlich nicht :q Wo ist man auf einem Sonntag Nachmittag bei SW3 und total geilem Wetter schon alleine unterwegs?
> ...




Hmm, hätt ich mir ja fast denken können...:q

Ich werde es aber eher bei uns probieren, weil DK mir doch bissel zu weit ist!
Eventuell HH/Fehmarn die Kante irgendwo.
Wir wollen ja Samstag von Fehmarn aus mit "Nordlicht" los...


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war am überlegen ob ich dann Fr nochmal mit euch los geh, aber ich glaub ich laß das lieber... die alten knochen


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja es ist halt so, dass das Internet schon einige Strände kaputt gemacht hat. 
Zu dieser Stelle gibt es hier im Board nicht einen einzigen Treffer in der Suchmaschine - und das fällt einem am Wasser auch ziemlich schnell auf. Selbst im Leidenschaft Meerforelle gibts nur einen Treffer...und das ist auch echt gut so 

Mmh Fehmarn war ich noch nie zum MeFofischen :q Aber wieso nicht, bewegtes Wasser suchen und einfach drauf losfischen...die Chance auf dicke Fische hats du da auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> war am überlegen ob ich dann Fr nochmal mit euch los geh, aber ich glaub ich laß das lieber... die alten knochen




Hmmm, beim Kuttern wärste dabei, oder was???#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Naja es ist halt so, dass das Internet schon einige Strände kaputt gemacht hat.
> Zu dieser Stelle gibt es hier im Board nicht einen einzigen Treffer in der Suchmaschine - und das fällt einem am Wasser auch ziemlich schnell auf. Selbst im Leidenschaft Meerforelle gibts nur einen Treffer...und das ist auch echt gut so
> 
> Mmh Fehmarn war ich noch nie zum MeFofischen :q Aber wieso nicht, bewegtes Wasser suchen und einfach drauf losfischen...die Chance auf dicke Fische hats du da auf alle Fälle.




Ja, gibt es doch überall, dass Angelstellen überrannt werden, wenn da gut gefangen wird!
Man(n) darf halt nicht alles verraten!:q
Ich hab auch schon eine Stelle vor Augen. 
Die ist bestimmt bekannt, aber ich werd einfach bissel früher im Wasser sein, als der gemeine Mefopöbel...


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm, beim Kuttern wärste dabei, oder was???#h


 
...ne Kuttern nicht, vlt. 'ne enstpannte kippe und ein paar Würfe vom Beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aus #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ne Kuttern nicht, vlt. 'ne enstpannte kippe und ein paar Würfe vom Beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, das ist doch genau mein Plan...:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, das ist doch genau mein Plan...:vik:


 
..na schaum mer mal :q vlt. komm ich Fr dann nochmal mit


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..na schaum mer mal :q vlt. komm ich Fr dann nochmal mit




Genau! Donnerstag wird auf Jeden schonmal richtig gut...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genau! Donnerstag wird auf Jeden schonmal richtig gut...:q


 
...auf jeden Fall #6 

Hast Du schon gebucht


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall #6
> 
> Hast Du schon gebucht




Ich geh jetzt telefonieren...:q und rauchen und Kaffe schlürfen!!!

Bis später!!!#h

Eat my shorts!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo!
Boot ist klargemacht...:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..hübsch, dann muß ja nur noch Donnerstag werden  ich werd mir da gleich noch ein paar Ringler und Wattis bestellen, falls auf normalem wege nichts gehen sollte


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hübsch, dann muß ja nur noch Donnerstag werden  ich werd mir da gleich noch ein paar Ringler und Wattis bestellen, falls auf normalem wege nichts gehen sollte



Kannst du mir ein paar Heringsvorfächer mitbringen???
So mal für jeden zwei... zum Testen!|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kannst du mir ein paar Heringsvorfächer mitbringen???
> So mal für jeden zwei... zum Testen!|supergri


 
Ich hab die in Neustadt bestellt, kannst Dir dann Do morgen gleich selber Vorfächer kaufen #6  

..bin fieberhaft am Arbeiten wo ich slippen kann #q keine Infos nirgends :r


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hab die in Neustadt bestellt, kannst Dir dann Do morgen gleich selber Vorfächer kaufen #6   *Stümmt!!!:m*
> 
> ..bin fieberhaft am Arbeiten wo ich slippen kann #q keine Infos nirgends :r




Hä???|bigeyes

Geht das net da im Hafen???#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hä???|bigeyes
> 
> Geht das net da im Hafen???#c


 
..die Slippe wird da wohl von den Fischern verwaltet, leider kann ich da keinen erreichen ;+ aber bis Do werd ich da hoffentlich noch was werden


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab jetzt schonmal 'ne ausweich Slippe gefunden  aber das ist relativ weit vom Hafen entfernt, mal sehen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wär schon fein, wenn wir im Konvoi lostuckern könnten...
Ruf doch mal beim Angeltreff an und frag wo du da slippen kannst. Der Kerl war voll freundlich!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wär schon fein, wenn wir im Konvoi lostuckern könnten...
> Ruf doch mal beim Angeltreff an und frag wo du da slippen kannst. Der Kerl war voll freundlich!


 
..deswegen, ich wollt' euch da eigentlich auch schon begleiten, aber sag mir mal eben ab wann ihr da das Boot abholen könnt?
Möglicherweise kann ich schon früher rein, dann würd' ich in den Hafen schippern und euch abholen 

Der Kollege aus dem Angeltreff hat auch nur mäßig Info gehabt, der hat mir die Telefonnummern, von den Fischern gegeben, da kann ich aber keinen erreichen.... #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..deswegen, ich wollt' euch da eigentlich auch schon begleiten, aber sag mir mal eben ab wann ihr da das Boot abholen könnt?
> Möglicherweise kann ich schon früher rein, dann würd' ich in den Hafen schippern und euch abholen
> 
> Der Kollege aus dem Angeltreff hat auch nur mäßig Info gehabt, der hat mir die Telefonnummern, von den Fischern gegeben, da kann ich aber keinen erreichen.... #c




Um sieben Uhr kann ich den Kahn bekommen!
Denke, dann noch kurz Einweisung und spätestens halb acht sind wir aus dem hafen raus...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Um sieben Uhr kann ich den Kahn bekommen!
> Denke, dann noch kurz Einweisung und spätestens halb acht sind wir aus dem hafen raus...:m


 
dat wird knapp, aber wir kriegen das schon irgendwie hin #6

ich muss noch ein bischen was schaffen 
Bis später #h
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat wird knapp, aber wir kriegen das schon irgendwie hin #6
> 
> ich muss noch ein bischen was schaffen
> Bis später #h
> Chris



Wie knapp???;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> der Fronterra sieht gut aus ....
> ist aber wahrlich nicht so der Spritsparer mit dem Motor #d
> kenne da auch jemand der seinen verkaufen wollte und den absolut nicht losgeworden ist ....
> hoffe das hält sich in Grenzen bei der Kinste - bei dem Preis kann man ja nix verkehrt machen .. :m



naja jörg hab jetzt 280 km runtergedrückt und einen virtel tank dabei verballert ,also hält sich der spritverbrauch in grenzen . iss ja auch kein rennwagen macht aber tierisch spaß war heute gleich mal in dreck spielen:q einfach nur geil :vik: da wo ich heute war wäre mein passi wohl elendig auf der strecke geblieben.in der werkstatt war ich auch, und die waren begeistert vom zustand.also alles in allen ich bin super zufrieden. samstag gehts mitten kumpel wieder ins dreckloch :q suzuki gegen opel :vik:wollen wir doch mal schauen wer wen freibuddeln muß:q

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> samstag gehts mitten kumpel wieder ins dreckloch :q suzuki gegen opel :vik:wollen wir doch mal schauen wer wen freibuddeln muß:q
> 
> greez
> andy



Wenn erwachsene Kinder spielen...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat sach ich dir :q:q:q wir sind doch nur einmal jung:vik:


----------



## nemles (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten...

Aber im Gelände gebe ich den Asiaten den Vorzug.

Also pack schon mal ne Schaufel ein.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten...
> 
> Aber im Gelände gebe ich den Asiaten den Vorzug.
> 
> Also pack schon mal ne Schaufel ein.:m



schauen wir mal hab ja schließlich schon ein wenig erfahrung, da ich mit seinem susi auch schon in gange war .also abgerechnet wird am ziel. ausserdem brauch ich keine schaufel hab schon ne winde in ausblick zugkraft 5 tonnen :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schauen wir mal hab ja schließlich schon ein wenig erfahrung, da ich mit seinem susi auch schon in gange war .also abgerechnet wird am ziel. ausserdem brauch ich keine schaufel hab schon ne winde in ausblick zugkraft 5 tonnen :q:q:q:q:q:q:q




Genau, am Ende der Schlacht werden die Opfer gezählt...
Ich hoffe, Du stellst einen Rennbericht rein #6

Wird das eine Winde zur Achsbefestigung? Also am Rad?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich da eigendlich schon erwähnt das ich da ne original englische  ausführung gekauft habe |supergri sind wir heute zufällig drüber gestolpert als wir uns die rücklichter ansahen alles rot und im brief steht nichts von opel sondern IBC Vehicles (GB) nichts rüsselsheim


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, am Ende der Schlacht werden die Opfer gezählt...
> Ich hoffe, Du stellst einen Rennbericht rein #6
> 
> Wird das eine Winde zur Achsbefestigung? Also am Rad?


nein elektronisch funkbedienung.schließlich will ich daneben stehen wenn er sich aus den dreck zieht :q


----------



## nemles (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab ich da eigendlich schon erwähnt das ich da ne original englische  ausführung gekauft habe |supergri sind wir heute zufällig drüber gestolpert als wir uns die rücklichter ansahen alles rot und im brief steht nichts von opel sondern IBC Vehicles (GB) nichts rüsselsheim



Da muß ich mal meine alten Unterlagen durchwühlen...welchen Hersteller ich damals gefahren hatte.#c Auf jeden Fall ging der gut ab:m



andy0209 schrieb:


> nein elektronisch funkbedienung.schließlich will ich daneben stehen wenn er sich aus den dreck zieht :q



Hauptsache, Du hast einen starken Baum in der Nähe.
Nicht das SAW demnächst als Baumlose Steppe in den Wikis-Einträgen steht|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach bäume stehen da genug hoffe nur das seil reicht.|supergri
ja da schau mal nach soviel ich weis wurden isuzu motoren im frontera a  verbaut bei mir iss ein ohc drinn die auch von opel verbaut wurden iss schon alles ein wenig verwirrend. aber iss ja auch eigendlich völlig latte hauptsache er iss in der zukunft zuverlässig so wie er es jetzt ist.


----------



## nemles (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zuverlässig sind die mit Sicherheit, es sei denn, Du hast ein Montags-Auto erwichst, was ich nicht hoffe:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie knapp???;+


 
Knapp insofern, das falls ich an dem Campingplatz slippen muß  ich wahrscheinlich erst ab 7 oder sogar erst ab 8 ins Wasser komme :r das geht garnicht. Mal sehen was sich da noch mit der Slippe am Hafen ergibt #c


----------



## vazzquezz (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Zuverlässig sind die mit Sicherheit, es sei denn, Du hast ein Montags-Auto erwichst, was ich nicht hoffe:m



Na, wenn das nichts für die Boardferkeleifahndung ist!!!

:vik:

V.

@MFT-Chris: Kennst Du eigentlich die "Umsonst"-Slippe in Neustadt , am Binnenwasser? ca 50m von der Brücke entfernt ...


----------



## Honeyball (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Zuverlässig sind die mit Sicherheit, es sei denn, Du hast ein Montags-Auto erwichst, was ich nicht hoffe:m



Was ist das denn ???
Wo geht das denn ???

...und andere geben da richtig Geld für aus :g:vik::vik::vik:

Da sag ich dann mal




*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





für den niedlichen Vertipper und willkommen bei der April-Ferkelwahl, nemles !!! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@nemles






_________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..ab in den Ferkelknast 

@Vazz
ja kenn' ich, aber ich hab keine Lust zu Paddeln 

Bin inzwischen auch schon weiter, hab 'nen Fischer erreicht bzw. die Frau der Mann meldet sich nachher wg. Termin, das scheint mir am sinnvollsten


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann nicht mehr... |rotwerden

:vik: nur noch 43:20 bis zum Ablegen in Neustadt :vik:

und wenn sich das Wetter noch hält :l


----------



## nemles (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach du liebe Scheixxe |peinlich


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, heut Abend wird das ganze Gerödel gepackt und morgen um die Zeit geht's endlich los...:vik:

Vorhin noch nen Hakenschärfer erstanden! 
Nachher mal ordentlich die Greifer wetzen, damit die wenigen Dorsche, die im Moment da sind, auch hängenbleiben!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach du liebe Scheixxe |peinlich



Ja ja, Tom!
Sowas kommt davon, wenn man zuviel mit der Muschel spielt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin auch ordentlich ein Stück weiter, hab jetzt am Donnerstag um 0630 einen Sliptermin :vik: beim Fischer in Neustadt, direkt 500m neben dem Angeltreff #6 nu kanns losgehen


----------



## nemles (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja ja, Tom!
> Sowas kommt davon, wenn man zuviel mit der Muschel spielt...



:q:q:q Der Spruch ist aber auch Hitverdächtig :q:q:q


Ich wünsche Euch eine sichere Fahrt und einen schönen Urlaub.

Und viel viel Petri#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ordentlich ein Stück weiter, hab jetzt am Donnerstag um 0630 einen Sliptermin :vik: beim Fischer in Neustadt, direkt 500m neben dem Angeltreff #6 nu kanns losgehen



Super!!!#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :q:q:q Der Spruch ist aber auch Hitverdächtig :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch eine sichere Fahrt und einen schönen Urlaub.
> ...




Yo, Danke schön...
Werden bestimmt drei schöne Tage!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ordentlich ein Stück weiter, hab jetzt am Donnerstag um 0630 einen Sliptermin :vik: beim Fischer in Neustadt, direkt 500m neben dem Angeltreff #6 nu kanns losgehen




Aber "Sliptermin" hört sich auch anrüchig an find ich!!!:q

Nicht dass der Fischer da was gaaaaanz anderes drunter versteht...
Sei bloß vorsichtig!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
na denn dirk nen feinen urlaub auch von mir und feier anständig  deinen geburtstag.ich muß ja leider geld verdienen,wird wohl eng diesesjahr mit angeln.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom|wavey:


----------



## nemles (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin Andy|wavey:

Ich hätte jetzt auch gerne Angelurlaub:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja man kann nich alles haben.
aber nächstes jahr wirds bei mir auch wieder richtig los gehen.auf 2 hochzeiten tanzen iss man schlecht


----------



## nemles (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, gibt halt so Jahre, da hat man so viel um die Ohren, daß das Angeln zu kurz kommt.

So, ich muß jetzt los, viel zu tun auf Arbeit.|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau bis denne ich werd auch los soll ja heute ein wenig ruhiger mit dem wetter werden.
#h
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
nur noch den Tag absitzen und es geht los :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Männers!
Nur noch duschfein machen, bissel was zu trinken einkaufen und dann geht's endlich los...:q:q:q

Drückt uns mal die Daumen, dass es gutes Wetter gibt!!!|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

altes Sprichwort:

Wenn Engel reisen, freut sich der Himmel und lächelt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> altes Sprichwort:
> 
> Wenn Engel reisen, freut sich der Himmel und lächelt!




Na hoffentlich stimmt das mit *den* Engeln!

Bei Frauchen auf jeden Fall, aber bei mir bin ich mir da manchmal nicht sooo sicher...:q

Vielleicht macht Petrus mir aber ein Geburtstagsgeschenk.


|director:Petrus, HALLO????|wavey:


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk?
Hab ich da nicht was von spätestens 20 Uhr gelesen?


----------



## nemles (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

+/- 1 bis 2 Stunden :q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So siehts aus :m

Vom Wind her scheint ihr ja einigermaßen Glück zu haben. Dann mal ein paar erfolgrecihe Tage #6


----------



## nemles (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy-san #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin tom |wavey:
brummt dir auch so der schädel wie mir |gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meinen Glückwunsch dirksan zum geburtstag 
wünsche euch einen feinen ostseekurztrip

|schild-g


----------



## nemles (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yep, aber so richtig.:r Woher kommt das? Bin auch heute seit Ewigkeiten das erste Mal wieder vom Wecker hoch gejagt worden.
Normalerweise bin ich um fünf schon wach..|evil:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine ahnung vlt ändert sich mal wieder das wetter #d oder weiß der geier naja wenigstens steh ich nich alleine da


----------



## nemles (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das mit dem Wetter kann schon stimmen. Es wird gemunkelt, das sich da ein Geburtstagskind auf einem Angel-Kurztrip befindet#h

Und da muß es ja gutes Wetter geben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja hoffendlich bleibt das wetter gut hab gestern abend noch das dach von meiner halle aufgerissen unterspannbahn muß neu wenigstens bis morgen muß das wetter sich halten .
so ich werd mich denn mal auf den weg quelen
denn mal bis denne.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da haste ja wieder gut zu tun#6

Ich lass es heute eher ruhig angehen, werde noch ein Käffchen trinken, bevor der Streß wieder los geht.

Bis denne dann wieder #h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wen muss man hier eigentlich bestechen um mal 
einen Statusbericht von Dirk und Liz zu bekommen?! :q

Oder haben die beiden sich übers Wochenende von der Welt abgemeldet? 
Könnte ich gut verstehen


----------



## nemles (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und selbst wenn sie sich abgemeldet haben:

|birthday:|laola:

Dirk, alles erdenklich Gute, Glück und Gesundheit und alles was man(n) sich sonst so wünscht soll in Erfüllung gehen#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wen muss man hier eigentlich bestechen um mal
> einen Statusbericht von Dirk und Liz zu bekommen?! :q
> 
> Oder haben die beiden sich übers Wochenende von der Welt abgemeldet?
> Könnte ich gut verstehen



keine ahnung hab heut schon glückwünsche per sms geschickt. und bis jetzt null reaktion .wie war eigendlich das wetter im norden ? bei uns dauerregen ab 11 uhr |uhoh:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch dirksan zum geburtstag
> wünsche euch einen feinen ostseekurztrip
> 
> |schild-g



ich schieb auch mal auf die se seite sonst überließt er es wieder war ja schließlich der erste:q


----------



## nemles (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine ahnung hab heut schon glückwünsche per sms geschickt. und bis jetzt null reaktion .wie war eigendlich das wetter im norden ? bei uns dauerregen ab 11 uhr |uhoh:
> greez
> andy



Ich halte es mal wie mein Vorredner: Zum Thema Wetter ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen:v

Vielleicht hatten sie ja Glück und sind noch beim Fische schlachten und sind daher noch nicht online :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich halte es mal wie mein Vorredner: Zum Thema Wetter ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen:v
> 
> Vielleicht hatten sie ja Glück und sind noch beim Fische schlachten und sind daher noch nicht online :g



:c OH MAN GEBT UNS ENDLICH SONNE :c​


----------



## nemles (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :c OH MAN GEBT UNS ENDLICH SONNE :c​




God is a girl!!!






ständig mißgelaunt und unvorhersehbar...


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom

:q:q:q:q#6

Wetter...ging so, bischen regen, aber meistens trocken oder Nieselregen.
Naja mal abwarten, irgendwann wird Chris ja auch wieder zu Hause sein und uns von heute berichten 

Ich hatte heute in 2std 18 Heringe, doll ist dat noch nicht...#d


----------



## nemles (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute in 2std 18 Heringe, doll ist dat noch nicht...#d



Ach du scheixxe... Aber besser als gar nichts.

Ist irgendwie seltsam dieses Jahr mit den Mini-Thunfischen...
nirgendwo  wird so richtig gefangen #q


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heringe? Mini Thune? :q Na 

Bei uns geht aber langsam, ein Kollege hatte Dienstag 300stk #d Naja schau mer ma wies morgen aussieht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:|wavey: Morgääääähhhhnnnn Andy |wavey:|wavey:

Das wird heute ein extrem kurzer oder aber seeehhhhr langer Tach. Mal sehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach 
na wie isses?


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch ein büschen müde um die Augen, aber sonst gehts.


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris #h#h

Auch schon wach?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ein glück haben wir zumindest schonmal freitag 

wie wars gestern chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bin am Ende, kann kaum schreiben so tun die Hände und Arme weh, dabei war die Ausbeute gestern doch recht übersichtlich 
War echt ein netter Tag, Wetter war wechselhaft, selten mal ein bischen Sonne, leider wurde auf dem ganzen Schiff.....achja wir waren mit MS Tanja ab Holy unterwegs...nur sehr schlecht gefangen, ausser von einer gewissen Person, hier bekannt als MFT-Dirk 
Liz leider nada, ich durfte einen verhaften, und Dirk hat mit 6 schönen Tieren den besten Schnitt gehabt....digges Petri dazu.


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich bin am Ende, kann kaum schreiben so tun die Hände und Arme weh, dabei war die Ausbeute gestern doch recht übersichtlich
> War echt ein netter Tag, Wetter war wechselhaft, selten mal ein bischen Sonne, leider wurde auf dem ganzen Schiff.....achja wir waren mit MS Tanja ab Holy unterwegs...nur sehr schlecht gefangen, ausser von einer gewissen Person, hier bekannt als MFT-Dirk
> Liz leider nada, ich durfte einen verhaften, und Dirk hat mit 6 schönen Tieren den besten Schnitt gehabt....digges Petri dazu.



:q:q Tja wenn der Südländer mit seinen Gummis angreift, haben die Dorsche keine Chance


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt doch nich mit kleinboot.

dann mal glückwunsch zu den wenigen guten fischen


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne Kleinboot wurde wg. des Wetters ein paar Wochen verschoben  war morgens echt ungemütlich, da war es schon besser zu Kuttern


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ungemütlich ich hab mir schon sorgen gemacht hier war weltuntergang. dauerregen und doch recht zügig. schön das ihr auf nr sicher gegangen seid da sieht man doch das es dochnoch angler gibt die sicherheit groß schreiben


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja war 'ne gute Entscheidung, seh ich auch so, war zwar "nur" ne 4 aus NO später O drehend und leichte bewölkung angesagt, aber da kam nachher ne ganz schöne Welle auf, teilweise habe wir im Windschatten, ich schätze von Fehmarn gelegen, da wars dann richtig nett unwellig


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Seid Ihr unter der Brücke durch? Oder nach oben gedampft?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Seid Ihr unter der Brücke durch? Oder nach oben gedampft?


 
nein zur Brücke, ja zum hoch, aber wirklich weit sind wir nicht gefahren, naja ich schon  nächstes mal wieder richtung Kiel, Heiligenhafen ist mir zu weit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo gehts heute hin oder biste nich mit ?


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nein zur Brücke, ja zum hoch, aber wirklich weit sind wir nicht gefahren, naja ich schon  nächstes mal wieder richtung Kiel, Heiligenhafen ist mir zu weit



Kiel hab ich noch nicht versucht, habe es mir aber für dieses Jahr mal vorgenommen 

Und dann will ich auch mal Wismar antesten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wo gehts heute hin oder biste nich mit ?


 
Dirk und Liz fahren nochmal mit der Tanja raus, aber ich hab heute keine Lust. Wenn da gestern mehr passiert wäre wär ich vlt. nochmal mitgefahren, aber das ganze Boot hat so schlecht gefangen, ja ne klar ausser einer gewissen Person  die gestern 25Jahre jung geworden ist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha zeitsprung nach hinten das kann ich auch gebrauchen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kiel hab ich noch nicht versucht, habe es mir aber für dieses Jahr mal vorgenommen
> 
> Und dann will ich auch mal Wismar antesten.


 
Wat Kiel noch nicht versucht, schande über Dich  aber ich war gestern auch das erste mal in Holy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich bin wech denn mal nen angenemen tach euch beiden.
grezz
andy #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oha zeitsprung nach hinten das kann ich auch gebrauchen :q


 
...wir haben das so oft erwähnt das er heute 25 wird, das die Leute das nachher schon geglaubt haben :vik: und ihm zum 25ten Gratuliert haben


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hau rein Andy


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wat Kiel noch nicht versucht, schande über Dich  aber ich war gestern auch das erste mal in Holy



Helitown hab ich abgeschworen, dieses Jahr mache ich nur noch unsere vier Firmen-Touren mit.


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschau Andy und angenehme Verrichtung.

Und ich bin auch gleich wech #h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Helitown hab ich abgeschworen, dieses Jahr mache ich nur noch unsere vier Firmen-Touren mit.


 
...war 'ne ganz komische Stimmung dort, ich finds in Heikendorf und Laboe ein bischen familiärer, dat kam mir da irgenwie spiessig rüber das ganze #c


----------



## nemles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...war 'ne ganz komische Stimmung dort, ich finds in Heikendorf und Laboe ein bischen familiärer, dat kam mir da irgenwie spiessig rüber das ganze #c



Genau aus diesem Grund gehe ich da nicht mehr hin.
Früher waren wir genügend Leuts, um die Monika komplett zu charten, da hat das noch Spass gebracht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaub wir müßen da mal wieder was starten, wenn wir alle zusammen nehmen können wir locker 'nen halben Kutter vollmachen


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hät' ich ja fast vergessen, ich hab noch ein  Foto...

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/4246/mstanja170408001cd7.jpg

mehr Bilder haben Dirk und Liz gemacht #6

@Dirk 
an dieser Stelle nochmal |schild-g zum 30ten


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk mal wieder :q

Dir auhc petri zum Dorsch, Chris :m

Ich mache gleich mal wieder einen auf Heringsjäger und düse den Kanal hoch und runter...
Irgendwo muss hier doch ein Schwarm sein.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die erste Runde war ein Nullinger, aber 3 Stellen habe ich noch, die gleich angefahren werden.

Irgendwo kriege ich sie :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!

So, sind gerade wieder gelandet!
Hatten echt zwei ganz nette Tage an der Küste, werde mal die Tage einen Bericht tippern...|rolleyes

Vielen Dank für die netten Geburtstagsgrüße und "Sorry", dass ich auf die Sms'se nicht geantwortet hab. Waren entweder grad auf See mitten in ner Drift, oder grad im Bettchen!

So, jetzt erst mal noch ne Entspannungszigarette und dann Tiefschlaf.
Morgen u Sonntag werd ich nicht viel Zeit haben zum Schreiben, weil am Sonntag mein Fischbesatz kommt und ich deshalb morgen noch Einiges vorbereiten muss.
Aber dann nächste Woche Komplettbericht...:m

Bis denne


----------



## nemles (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber dann nächste Woche Komplettbericht...:m
> 
> Bis denne



Auf den Bericht bin ich schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.:m

Da hattet Ihr ja halbwegs Glück mit dem Wetter, hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Hauptsache Ihr hattet Spaß und seid heile wieder zu Hause angekommen.#h


----------



## der Jäger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:                    Moin !                      |wavey:

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende .
Die Tage werden jetzt per Maßband für den Dänemark-Räubertrip
gemessen  , es kribbelt immer mehr in den Fingern , es sind noch genau 13 Tage :vik:



Gruß

DER JÄGER:g


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wieder 24 Stunden ohne Posting beim MFT!
Tja so ist das wenn man seine ganze Kraft an der Küste lässst 

@ Dirk

Wart Ihr jetzt mit nem Kleinboot raus?


----------



## nemles (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tja so ist das wenn man seine ganze Kraft an der Küste lässst



Oder beim Renovieren :q:m

Alter, tun mir die Knie weh, aber Kellertreppe und Wohnzimmerboden sind nun fertig

Aber nächstes WE gehts wieder auf den Teich#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na sauber! Nächstes Wochenende ist Ladiesday angesagt aber dafür gehts das erste
Maiwochenende wieder an die Küste  Dann aber eher an die Binnengewässer die
Räuber ärgern


----------



## der Jäger (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !

Ich grüsse den Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team .#h


Noch 12 Tage bis zum Dänemark-Räubertrip.


Gruß

DER JÄGER :g


----------



## nemles (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na sauber! Nächstes Wochenende ist Ladiesday angesagt aber dafür gehts das erste
> Maiwochenende wieder an die Küste  Dann aber eher an die Binnengewässer die
> Räuber ärgern



Auch nicht schlecht.#6 
Ab Mai geht es bei mir richtig los Am ersten Kleinbootreffen in Neustadt, danach Wochenende Rostock auf Hecht, Hering oder Horni, Pfingsten MFT-Ostseetreffen, WE danach Rügen auf Hecht und Anfang Juni mit Kollegen für ein langes WE Forellenpuff in DK gebucht.

Mal sehen, vielleicht gehe ich zwischendurch nochmal angeln:m


----------



## nemles (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Jäger

Halte durch, hast es bald geschafft.:m

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude...


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Leude!|rolleyes

So, heute haben wir feinsten Besatz für unsern kleinen Teich bekommen...

250 Saiblinge
150 Bachforellen
350 Regenbogner

20 große Schleien
10 Zander(chen)

20 Kilo Futterfisch


August nächstes Jahr gibts ein MFT Forellenangelwochenende!!! Mit fein Grillen und Faßbier!!!:vik:


----------



## nemles (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leude!|rolleyes
> 
> So, heute haben wir feinsten Besatz für unsern kleinen Teich bekommen...
> 
> ...



Da muß ja jetzt ordentlich Gedrängel im Teich sein

Treffen hört sich gut an, aber sagt mal bitte rechtzeitig einen genauen Termin an, da wir Aug.2009 für zwei Wochen in Trandal sind#h

Wir können ja Pfingsten mal darüber schnacken, freue mich schon auf Euch.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen


----------



## nemles (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin #h


----------



## Macker (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin

Heute mittag gehts in Urlaub.
Ich hoffe den ein oder anderen Pfingsten zu treffen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute mittag gehts in Urlaub.
> Ich hoffe den ein oder anderen Pfingsten zu treffen.
> ...


 
Moin Jörg
ich werd' auf jeden Fall die Tage mal vorbeischauen :m


----------



## nemles (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Anderthalb Wochen noch, dann hab ich auch eine Woche frei.:q

Wo soll es hingehen, Jörg? Angelurlaub?


----------



## Macker (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jawohl Schön nach Heidkate das Meer Beklauen.
Genau Chris wir sehen spätestens am 7 bei Eggi, sobald Ich die Fische gefunden habe kriegst du ne SMS.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin allerseits #h

alle reden von urlaub .was iss hier los ich muß noch bis oktober warten:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy



@Jörg
mal sehen vielleicht komm' ich vorher schonmal bei Dir lang #6 sonst spät. am 7ten


----------



## Macker (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na klar ruf einfach vorher an dann klappt das auch,kutter schwimmt heute Nachmittag noch schnell den Gaszug wechseln denn ist der auch Einsatzbereit.
Am Do. will meine Frau mit Ihrer Schwester Shoppen ,da muss Ich heute noch mal mit Egbert sprechen ob der ne Alternative für mich weiss.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Na klar ruf einfach vorher an dann klappt das auch,kutter schwimmt heute Nachmittag noch schnell den Gaszug wechseln denn ist der auch Einsatzbereit.
> Am Do. will meine Frau mit Ihrer Schwester Shoppen ,da muss Ich heute noch mal mit Egbert sprechen ob der ne Alternative für mich weiss.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
jau wird gemacht 

...na mal sehen was Eggi dir so anbietet  ich würd' ja 'ne Kuttertour machen #c aber mußt selber wissen |rolleyes


----------



## Macker (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heute abend bin Ich schlauer,wer weiss wie im Augenblick die Buchungslage in Laboe ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin chris 
bin mal wieder zu spät aufgestanden naja hatte einen 14 stunden arbeitstag |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Heute abend bin Ich schlauer,wer weiss wie im Augenblick die Buchungslage in Laboe ist.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Moin Jörg
..da hast Du Dir ja den richtigen Tag ausgesucht, ich glaub langsam könnts was werden, am Do hats schon mehrere Tage Ostwind und beständiges Wetter, ich würd ja auch gern, aber die Finanzen sagen nein :r


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin chris
> bin mal wieder zu spät aufgestanden naja hatte einen 14 stunden arbeitstag |uhoh:


 
...so kommts mir auch vor  wir haben gestern gegrillt und dat war vlt ein bischen viel des guten...    |bigeyesso fühl ich mich


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin zusammen


----------



## nemles (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so erstmal mit wasser im bad spielen


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so erstmal mit wasser im bad spielen


 
...ich will jetzt auch am Wasser spielen :c aber an salzhaltigem :q #a


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja werd' am Wochenende mal in Neustadt ne kleine Runde drehen, mal sehen was der Dorsch da in der Ecke so treibt


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dat 
man hier war ja wieder viel los


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau echt überwältigend 
ich hab 'ne Entschuldigung, ich war in Kiel auf Hering Unterwegs...ganze 13 Stück hats gebracht #c


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Gemeinde|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin reverend Tom


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

13 Minithunas?|uhoh: Ist ja nicht gerade der Hit.

Sind die nun schon weg, oder stehen die im tiefem Wasser?


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> 13 Minithunas?|uhoh: Ist ja nicht gerade der Hit.
> 
> Sind die nun schon weg, oder stehen die im tiefem Wasser?


 
neien Minithuna = Makrele, ich war auf Mini-Tarpon...nicht zu verwechseln mit Mini-Tampon :vik:


teilweise standen die direkt am Ufer, nur ablassen und Biss


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> neien Minithuna = Makrele, ich war auf Mini-Tarpon...nicht zu verwechseln mit Mini-Tampon :vik:



|bigeyes Ups, vorm erstem Kaffee wieder was dazu gelernt. 

Ich wollte eigentlich dieses WE in Rostock auf die silbernen. Aber wahrscheinlich muß ich das um eine Woche verschieben.:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes Ups, vorm erstem Kaffee wieder was dazu gelernt.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich dieses WE in Rostock auf die silbernen. Aber wahrscheinlich muß ich das um eine Woche verschieben.:c


 
..dat wird schon, Du solltest Dir fürs Kleinboottreffen ein paar Heringsvorfächer einpacken  ich hab letzte Woche mit einem Fischer in Neustadt telefoniert, der sagte es geht zu Ende, aber z.B. in Kiel ging die ganze Zeit sehr wenig und nu scheint es so, als fängt es langsam an.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ihr habs gut ich arbeite durch bis samstag abend bevor uns die sonne wieder verläßt .daher auch wenig zeit im moment hie aufzuschlagen.
so und gleich gehts wieder los
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, die Vorfächer nehme ich auf jeden Fall mit. Ich hoffe nur, das ich rechtzeitig vonne Reise wieder da bin.

Sonntag hatte ich Anruf vom Kumpel: In und vor Rostock steht der Hering voll drinn. Er hat sich innerhalb von drei Stunden zwei 10L Eimer voll gemacht.


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ihr habs gut ich arbeite durch bis samstag abend bevor uns die sonne wieder verläßt .daher auch wenig zeit im moment hie aufzuschlagen.
> so und gleich gehts wieder los
> greez
> andy



Tja Andy, hart ist das Leben :q
Mit großer Sicherheit werde ich im Mai mal in Mexico die Rute schwingen #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dat klingt ja fast so, als müßte man mal nach Rostock fahren


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na dat klingt ja fast so, als müßte man mal nach Rostock fahren



Jeppp, aber nur unter der Woche. Am WE nur mit Boot, am Ufer stehen die Leuts dicht bei dicht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja Andy, hart ist das Leben :q
> Mit großer Sicherheit werde ich im Mai Mal in Mexico die Rute schwingen #h


 
in Mexiko die Rute schwingen :k #6 :q aber mal im ernst mach da mal 'ne BigGame-Ausfahrt...Thuna, BlackMarlin usw. besser gehts garnicht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja Andy, hart ist das Leben :q
> Mit großer Sicherheit werde ich im Mai mal in Mexico die Rute schwingen #h




wenns so weitergeht kann ich mir auch bald ne angelweltumreise leisten :q
naja ich werd denn mal der tach iss kurz
bis denne


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> in Mexiko die Rute schwingen :k #6 :q aber mal im ernst mach da mal 'ne BigGame-Ausfahrt...Thuna, BlackMarlin usw. besser gehts garnicht



So wie die Planung aussieht, bin ich anderthalb Wochen dort. Da sollte sich doch für ein WE was machen lassen. Muß ich mal sehen.


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschauiii Andy|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So wie die Planung aussieht, bin ich anderthalb Wochen dort. Da sollte sich doch für ein WE was machen lassen. Muß ich mal sehen.


 
wo gehts denn hin? Atlantik- oder Pazifikküste?


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenns so weitergeht kann ich mir auch bald ne angelweltumreise leisten :q
> naja ich werd denn mal der tach iss kurz
> bis denne


 
..falls Du jmd zur Begleitung brauchst :q ich hätte da gerade Zeit 
Hau rein Andy


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wo gehts denn hin? Atlantik- oder Pazifikküste?



:c:c Ne, mitten rein. Mexico Stadt. Hab aber schon Kontakt mit einem Kollegen vor Ort aufgenommen. Der will mir demnächst Bescheid geben, ob sich was an der Atlantikküste was machen läßt. Wird nur ne elende Fahrerei. 
Ansonsten kennt er einen schicken See in der Nähe.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :c:c Ne, mitten rein. Mexico Stadt. Hab aber schon Kontakt mit einem Kollegen vor Ort aufgenommen. Der will mir demnächst Bescheid geben, ob sich was an der Atlantikküste was machen läßt. Wird nur ne elende Fahrerei.
> Ansonsten kennt er einen schicken See in der Nähe.


 
naja man kann halt nicht alles haben  ..hab gerade mal geguckt, dat ist ja echt ein elendig weiter Weg #d ärgerlich #c


----------



## nemles (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> naja man kann halt nicht alles haben  ..hab gerade mal geguckt, dat ist ja echt ein elendig weiter Weg #d ärgerlich #c



Ja, leider. Aber die Hochlandseen sollen auch ganz gut bestückt sein. Ich lass mich mal überraschen.

So, muß jetzt auch los. Bis denne und einen schönen Tag #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wünsch was 

bis später
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

@Chris, 
wie erfolgreich war denn der Heringsfang gestern???

Edit: Hab's grad gelesen mit den 13 Flossen...8-((
       War ja nicht soooo der Bringer!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
fängt halt an wie es letztes Jahr aufgehört hat #c aber nur die Harten komm' in' Garten, mich ziehen solche Ergebnisse schon lange nicht mehr runter  ...jetzt kommen die üblichen Ausreden...schöne Natur...frische Luft...usw.  ..hauptsache Wasser im Blickfeld


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> fängt halt an wie es letztes Jahr aufgehört hat #c aber nur die Harten komm' in' Garten, mich ziehen solche Ergebnisse schon lange nicht mehr runter  ...jetzt kommen die üblichen Ausreden...schöne Natur...frische Luft...usw.  ..hauptsache Wasser im Blickfeld




Genau so isses! Wir gehen doch eigentlich gar nicht des Fangerfolges wegen fischen, sondern es zählt das Erlebnis!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genau so isses! Wir gehen doch eigentlich gar nicht des Fangerfolges wegen fischen, sondern es zählt das Erlebnis!:q


 
 |good: 

wat macht der Besatz? alles gut gelaufen? hast vlt. ein paar Fischbilder  :vik:

ich hab noch ein paar Heringe zu bieten...

http://img294.*ih.us/img294/6103/angelnallg007yf9.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Besatz ist gut drinnen! Leider war's zu hektisch um gescheite Bilder zu machen...
Hatte auch bissel Angst, die kleinen Zander an die Luft zu halten!|uhoh:
Liz hat zwar paar Pics gemacht, nur nix gute Quali!

Sorgen macht mir etwas, dass das Wasser nach totem Fisch riecht! Ich denke mal, die zwei Uraltkarpfen, die ich noch drin hatte, haben im Winter das Zeitliche gesegnet und die stinken mir jetzt das Wasser zu!
Die Forellen fressen aber ganz normal und zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten. Vorgestern haben wir auch einen Stör gesehen. Sah auch gesund aus...
Nur hoffentlich gibt sich das mit dem Wasser wieder!


----------



## Liz261280 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungs |wavey:
Werd`später ein paar Bilder reinstellen!
Jetzt erst mal unseren Bullen holen...

Grüße Liz


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
Das is ja super Ärgerlich mit dem stinke Wasser, hoffentlich gibt sich das wieder, aber hübsch das das alles gut geklappt hat #6
Freu mich schon aufs anangeln 



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs |wavey:
> Werd`später ein paar Bilder reinstellen!
> Jetzt erst mal unseren Bullen holen...
> 
> Grüße Liz


 
Gib Gas mit den Pics 

...wat den für'n Bullen, habt ihr jetzt auch noch Viehzeugs besetzt #c 

...oder meinst Du Dirk |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Das is ja super Ärgerlich mit dem stinke Wasser, hoffentlich gibt sich das wieder, aber hübsch das das alles gut geklappt hat #6
> Freu mich schon aufs anangeln
> 
> ...




Ja nee, is klar!!!:r Krummer Hund, du!!!


Hier geht's um unsern jährlichen Fleischvorrat an Rindfleisch...
und nicht um mich!

Wenn Liz mich gemeint hätte, dann hätte sie liebevoll "kleiner, süßer Pottwal" geschrieben!|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/1999/urlaubuostsee171ka0.jpg

MFT-Schatzebobbes Dirk,
der unschlagbare Gummifischheld!!!  #c

http://img234.*ih.us/img234/7160/urlaubuostsee172df7.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sorry, aber das blöde Imagehack ist sooo langsam #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schickes Bild!









































Und die von Dirk sind auch nicht schlecht :q


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man .... grad ne SMS von Björn (Ostseeangler) bekommen ....
der tobt z.Z. Kim (torsk1) auch bei Rügen rum ...
hat gerade auch seinen 1.Lachs gefangen - 1,06m 13 Kg #r
ich will endlich auch mal einen #q :c #q :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nette Bilder #6

@Kai 
|good:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oh man .... grad ne SMS von Björn (Ostseeangler) bekommen ....
> der tobt z.Z. Kim (torsk1) auch bei Rügen rum ...
> hat gerade auch seinen 1.Lachs gefangen - 1,06m 13 Kg #r
> ich will endlich auch mal einen #q :c #q :c





Wow!!! Lax von über einem Meter!|bigeyes#6#6#6

Digges P von dieser Stelle aus...:q

@Liz Baby,

schneckiges neues Avatar!!!:k

Nur über das "Schatzebobbes" müssen wir heut Abend nochmal reden!|motz:|splat2:


----------



## Nordlicht (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk
Saugeilen Anzug hast du da an


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Saugeilen Anzug hast du da an



Moinsen Andy!

Dein Anzug ist aber auch nicht schlecht...:m

Hast du den nervigen Leuchtstreifen einfach mit nem Nahttrenner abbekommen?


----------



## Nordlicht (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö, ist noch dran, aber nicht zu sehen da der Floater auf ist...Blindfisch


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> nö, ist noch dran, aber nicht zu sehen da der Floater auf ist...Blindfisch




Oh!!!!#t

Mea culpa!!!|rolleyes

Aber bei mir kommt dieser olle Blendbalken demnächst ab...


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!!!

|bigeyesWas geht'n hier ab??? Keiner schreibt was...

Is ja äußerst selten, dass ich abends das letzte und morgens das erste Wort habe!:vik:

Heute wäre bei uns ideales Wetter, um Forellen zu jagen!
Und ich Aff sitz im Büro!#q


----------



## Nordlicht (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk
Lass ihn  dran, wirkt wie die Holofolie auf den Pilkern, wenn der erste Sonnenstrahl kommt sehen die Dorsche den Streifen und hüpfen fast von allein ins Boot...bei mir jedenfalls


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Lass ihn  dran, wirkt wie die Holofolie auf den Pilkern, wenn der erste Sonnenstrahl kommt sehen die Dorsche den Streifen und hüpfen fast von allein ins Boot...bei mir jedenfalls




Hm, hat auch was!|kopfkrat

Dann mach ich meinen ab und bei meiner Frau dran...:q

Damit Liz auch mal wieder nen Fisch fängt!#y


----------



## Nordlicht (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|splat2: den gibts weil du der einzige bist der seine Frau nicht die meisten und größten Fische überlässt :q
und überhaupt...du sollst *ARBEITEN*


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einer muß ja mal den Mädels zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat...#h:q
Hab Liz ja immer angefeuert! 
Nur hat's den Einschlag dann doch bei mir gegeben!#c


Und außerdem, ich bin doch am Arbeiten!!!:q


----------



## nemles (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> 
> |bigeyesWas geht'n hier ab??? Keiner schreibt was...
> 
> Is ja äußerst selten, dass ich abends das letzte und morgens das erste Wort habe!:vik:



08:23 Uhr Dein Beitrag#c Da hab ich schon fast Frühstückspause

Außerdem war ich heute morgen absolut schreibfaul und übellaunig. Wird Zeit, das der Urlaub kommt...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers
na, alles noch am pennen #c


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen,#h

Ne, wieso? Sind doch wach.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendwie mußte ich ja auf mich Aufmerksam machen 

..nu ist ja eh die ganze Frühschnack-Bande da


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 

wäre das schön noch ein wenig schlafen


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wäre das schön noch ein wenig schlafen



 Bin ja bald im Büro


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wäre das schön noch ein wenig schlafen


 
Ich werd' gleich noch 'ne Runde knacken |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie kann man da weiterschlafen #c dann mach ich wohl was falsch sollte den beruf wechseln


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich werd' gleich noch 'ne Runde knacken |rolleyes



naja bin bald richtig wach, und denn gehts ja |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf jeden Fall ist Freitag und das heißt:

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, ist Mittags Feierabend :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich war gestern mit der Blauort unterwegs, wat soll ich sagen, alle Vorraussetzungen stimmten beständiges Wetter, über 3tage Wind aus der selben richtung, GuFi-Wetter eben #6 leider hat das den Fischen keiner gesagt #c ich hatte nachher 1 Dorsch und 3Wittis+ 3Wittis von Macker.

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/4951/angelnallg010ly9.jpg


hatte leider meine Kamera vergessen, also gibts versorgten Fisch auf Küchentisch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:c bei uns wohl erst 19 uhr:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit der Blauort unterwegs, wat soll ich sagen, alle Vorraussetzungen stimmten beständiges Wetter, über 3tage Wind aus der selben richtung, GuFi-Wetter eben #6 leider hat das den Fischen keiner gesagt #c ich hatte nachher 1 Dorsch und 3Wittis+ 4Wittis von Macker.
> 
> (Bild kommt gleich)



ich glaube wir sollten mal fisch besetzen|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :c bei uns wohl erst 19 uhr:c




Naja, Du bist ja auch noch jung und entsprechend belastbar |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> leider hat das den Fischen keiner gesagt #c



Doch, ich habe die Fische gebeten, erst am 1.ten Mai wieder zu fressen. Wie ich sehe, halten sie sich bisher daran #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, Du bist ja auch noch jung und entsprechend belastbar |rolleyes



das erkläre mal meinen knochen .ich fühl mich als ob ich durchen fleischwolf gewandert bin.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das erkläre mal meinen knochen .ich fühl mich als ob ich durchen fleischwolf gewandert bin.|bigeyes


 
Ich hab seit Tagen Rücken :c 

Ich bin für einen neuen Namen Meeresangler-Wehleid-Team :vik:


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das erkläre mal meinen knochen .ich fühl mich als ob ich durchen fleischwolf gewandert bin.|bigeyes



Und ab 40 kommen noch die inneren Organe und melden sich zu Wort


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bin für einen neuen Namen Meeresangler-Wehleid-Team :vik:



|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Tagen Rücken :c
> 
> Ich bin für einen neuen Namen Meeresangler-Wehleid-Team :vik:



ich werd dich gleich wehleid team nächste woche wirdsja ruhiger nur 3 tage malochen.

( wenns hinten weh tut sollt man vorne aufhören)|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ab 40 kommen noch die inneren Organe und melden sich zu Wort



die sind konserviert da kann nichts passieren |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe die Fische gebeten, erst am 1.ten Mai wieder zu fressen. Wie ich sehe, halten sie sich bisher daran #6


 



*bitte nächstes mal ein Rundschreiben*, ich angel mir hier 'nen Wolf und weiß garnichts von den vorgegebenen Beisszeiten #d


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nur 3 tage malochen.



Genau, und dann erst mal anderthalb angelreiche Wochen frei :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, und dann erst mal anderthalb angelreiche Wochen frei :vik:



mir reichen schon die 4 tage dann werd ich wieder nervös|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *bitte nächstes mal ein Rundschreiben*, ich angel mir hier 'nen Wolf und weiß garnichts von den vorgegebenen Beisszeiten #d



Da kann ich nur einen der beliebtesten Sätze der Boardies zitieren:

Bitte Boardsuche benutzen 

Kleinboottreffen Neustadt am ersten Mai :m


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich angel mir hier 'nen Wolf



Deswegen hast Du wahrscheinlich auch Rücken. Du solltest mal dringend Deine Angeltechnik überarbeiten


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die folgenden Probleme traten bei Ihrer Suche auf: 
Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
   Foren durchsuchen Suche mit SchlüsselwörternSchlüsselwörter:




Ich kann da in der BS nichts drüber finden


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Deswegen hast Du wahrscheinlich auch Rücken. Du solltest mal dringend Deine Angeltechnik überarbeiten


 
:c Streu noch Salz in die Wunde


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du bist aber auch kleinlich, aber nette Boardis helfen gerne:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119158
:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch kleinlich, aber nette Boardis helfen gerne:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119158
> :m


 
Danke  #6 zu nett von Dir |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und ab Mai ist auch mein Lieblingsfisch, der Hecht, wieder frei gegeben. Also was macht Papi am zweiten Mai?#c







Rüüüüschtig


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> 08:23 Uhr Dein Beitrag#c Da hab ich schon fast Frühstückspause *Na na! Keinen Neid aufkommen lassen...*
> 
> Außerdem war ich heute morgen absolut schreibfaul und übellaunig. Wird Zeit, das der Urlaub kommt...|rolleyes




Klarer Fall von Unterfischung!|rolleyes|uhoh::q Mit bissel Alterszickigkeit gekoppelt!!!#y


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit der Blauort unterwegs, wat soll ich sagen, alle Vorraussetzungen stimmten beständiges Wetter, über 3tage Wind aus der selben richtung, GuFi-Wetter eben #6 leider hat das den Fischen keiner gesagt #c ich hatte nachher 1 Dorsch und 3Wittis+ 3Wittis von Macker.
> 
> http://img90.*ih.us/img90/4951/angelnallg010ly9.jpg
> 
> ...





Wenigstens ist ne Wittlingsmahlzeit bei raus gekommen...#6

2 Wochen, dann geht's für uns auch wieder auf See!:vik:

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich Vaddern und Onkelchen so anstellen...|rolleyes
Werde versuchen ein guter Lehrmeister zu sein.
Und wenn nix beißt, dann zeig ich denen wenigstens, wie man richtig Jägermeister trinkt!|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Chris!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
...ich bin gerade am Wohnung Pinseln  aber schon fast fettich, wir hatten gestern Andreas als Maat dabei, war lustig  überall braunes  aber im Rahmen. 
Dat waren echt so optimale Voraussetzungen #d schade das nicht mehr ging, war viel Fisch da, Dorsche 10-15cm #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Pinseln hat Liz auch in den nächsten Wochen vor...

Sowas ist gar nicht mein Ding. Ich hasse Malerarbeiten!

Andreas ist halt so bissel braun angehaucht. Einfach weghören, ist ja kein Hetzer. Das sind nämlich die Gefährlichen!!!


Gestern Abend war dieser dolle Fischreiher bei uns am Teich.
Ein riesen Vieh! Werde mir jetzt ne starke Steinschleuder zulegen und dem mal ne Ladung Kiesel verpassen...|gr: Mal gucken, wie ihm das gefällt!

Sonntag geh ich Moderlieschen fangen!!!:q


----------



## nemles (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von Unterfischung!|rolleyes|uhoh::q Mit bissel Alterszickigkeit gekoppelt!!!#y



Kööönnnteest Duuu eeetwaas laaangsaaammmeeerr schreibeeen, Duuu Juungspuunnd? Iich kaannn niiichht meehr sooo schnneeell leeseen |evil:


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs

Echolot und Flossen sind da...morgen gehts in die Eck Bucht #6

Drückt mir die Daumen für die Jungfernfahrt :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr schön...

es gab 5 Leos für mich zw. 45 und 65cm. #6 Dazu 3 Aussteiger und eltiche Kontakte, da die Fische sehr vorishcitg gebissen haben.

Für die Jungfernfahrt bin ich seeehr zufrieden :q


----------



## nemles (27. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Fynn,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Jungfernfahrt und Petri zu den Fischen.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sehr schön...
> 
> es gab 5 Leos für mich zw. 45 und 65cm. #6 Dazu 3 Aussteiger und eltiche Kontakte, da die Fische sehr vorishcitg gebissen haben.
> 
> Für die Jungfernfahrt bin ich seeehr zufrieden :q




Hey Fynnsen!#h:q

Schönes Ding! 
Auch Congratulations von uns zur erfolgreichen Jungfernfahrt...#6

Mit dem Ding wirste bestimmt jetzt seeeehr oft unterwegs sein!


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

@Fynn

Petri und Glückwunsch zur Jungfernfahrt #6

Hauptsache die Hornis zerstechen Dir das BB nicht gleich wieder


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Fynn
> 
> ...



Dat wärs...:q
Auf Hornis angeln von dem Ding stelle ich mir aber auhc lustig vor, zu zweit einfahc 150m rauspaddeln, ankern, eine Rute mit Pose raus und die andere mit Sbiro...:l 

Oh jaa...das Ding is goil :q#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mein glückwunsch zur jungfernfahrt fynn und immer ne handbreit wasser unterm gummi#6

hab heute auch mal wieder nen schnäppchen getan :q yamaha 140 ps 2 takt v4 mit allem zubehör steuerung zündung usw nu fehlt nur noch der 120 liter tank und trimmklappen.aber kommt zeit kommt rat |rolleyes den preis sag ich lieber nich wird morgen sogar freihaus geliefert:vik: nu wird langsam zeit das ich mich an die arbeit mache |rolleyes
bis denne
andy


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey: Moin Andy |wavey:

Da hat ja mal wieder jemand ordentlich zu gelangt.
Glückwunsch zum neuen Treiberling#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin tom

jau danke bin auch mal gespannt .hat ein kumpel besorgt hab ihn selber auch noch nicht gesehen .keine zeit zum selber kümmern haben im moment volles programm .naja heute abend steht er in der halle.

heute regen  hoffendlich iss mal eher feierabend.


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier hat es die ganze Nacht geregnet. Aber im Moment ist es trocken.

Ich hatte gar nicht gewußt, das es so leistungsstarke 2takter gibt, bin ja auch nicht so der Motorspezie. Muß ne Mordgaudi sein, den aufzudrehen.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
140 PS  nett und nu rüber mit dem Preis, ich schätze inkl. Groß-Andy-Rabatt um die 1500 #6


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom, Moin Andy #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 140 PS  nett und nu rüber mit dem Preis, ich schätze inkl. Groß-Andy-Rabatt um die 1500 #6



sach ich nich aber der preis ist gewaltig falsch :q mache heut abend mal ein pic


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach ich nich aber der preis ist gewaltig falsch :q mache heut abend mal ein pic


 
mir sind neulich auch, ich glaub es waren 150 PS 4-takt, wie neu, für €500 Angeboten worden #d besser nich  Ich glaub wenn ich so einen Motor hätte würd' ich da die ganze Zeit neben sitzen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mir sind neulich auch, ich glaub es waren 150 PS 4-takt, wie neu, für €500 Angeboten worden #d besser nich  Ich glaub wenn ich so einen Motor hätte würd' ich da die ganze Zeit neben sitzen



was 500 da hätte ich garnicht überlegt gekauft und ab bei boey


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was 500 da hätte ich garnicht überlegt gekauft und ab bei boey


 
...jau und als nächstes flattert Post vom Staatsanwalt ins Haus...ne ne das muß ich nicht haben (ich sag nicht das der den Du kaufst irgendwo abgeschraubt wurde, aber der der mir Angeboten wurde, auf jeden Fall, sowas Unterstütz ich nicht #d)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hier hat es die ganze Nacht geregnet. Aber im Moment ist es trocken.
> 
> Ich hatte gar nicht gewußt, das es so leistungsstarke 2takter gibt, bin ja auch nicht so der Motorspezie. Muß ne Mordgaudi sein, den aufzudrehen.#6



hier fällt es noch naß vom himmel von mir aus kann es so bleiben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...jau und als nächstes flattert Post vom Staatsanwalt ins Haus...ne ne das muß ich nicht haben (ich sag nicht das der den Du kaufst irgendwo abgeschraubt wurde, aber der der mir Angeboten wurde, auf jeden Fall, sowas Unterstütz ich nicht #d)



im normalfall gibt es papiere dazu das iss bei solch einem agregat schon vorraussetzung


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich bin denn mal weg
bis denne oder die tage mal sehen |wavey:

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> im normalfall gibt es papiere dazu das iss bei solch einem agregat schon vorraussetzung


 
wie schon gesagt, ich behaupte nicht das Deiner geklaut ist #6 
...mir wurde lediglich einer Angeboten #d hab dankend abgelehnt, dann lieber saubere 6PS


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hier fällt es noch naß vom himmel von mir aus kann es so bleiben.



Ich wünsche Dir folgende Schlagzeile im Wetterbericht:

Ganz Deutschland heiter und trocken, nur in einem kleinen Örtchen im nördlichen Deutschland massive Regenschauer :q:q

So, ich muß los. Morgen nochmal und dann Urlaub bis nach Pfingsten:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsch euch einen geruhsamen vorletzten Arbeitstag  

Bis später
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute!|wavey:

@ Andy San,

Glückwunsch zum feinen Motor!!!#6
Damit bekommste dein Böötchen ruck zuck auf Gleitfahrt...:q




Ich werde im Herbst den Bootsführerschein machen!
Der wird nämlich hier ganz in der Nähe angeboten.
Bekomme heute Infos, was der Spaß kostet.


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

140ps 2 Takt? |bigeyes
Ui der hat Feuer :q

Glückwunsch dazu Andy #6

Dafür hat mir jetzt auch ein Auto bekommen :k jetzt noch einen Monat warten und ich darf endlich #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dafür hat mir jetzt auch ein Auto bekommen :k jetzt noch einen Monat warten und ich darf endlich #6


 
...sach schon was isses :q

Tach zusammen


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> 140ps 2 Takt? |bigeyes
> Ui der hat Feuer :q
> 
> Glückwunsch dazu Andy #6
> ...




Hey Fynn!

Feinstens!

Was isses denn für ne Karre geworden???



Moinsen Chris!!!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
laß Dich da nicht übern Tisch ziehen, hab mit 'nem Fritzen gesprochen der 'nen online Kurs anbieter gesprochen, der sagt da wird viel schmu gemacht. 
Kannst Dir das ja auch mal angucken, je nachdem was für einen Preis man Dir anbietet, ist das 'ne alternative http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/index.html
..da lernt man selbstständig und geht nur zur Prüfung


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> laß Dich da nicht übern Tisch ziehen, hab mit 'nem Fritzen gesprochen der 'nen online Kurs anbieter gesprochen, der sagt da wird viel schmu gemacht.
> Kannst Dir das ja auch mal angucken, je nachdem was für einen Preis man Dir anbietet, ist das 'ne alternative http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/index.html
> 
> ...




Aber mein einer Chef hat mir den Tipp gegeben. Der kennt den Kerl wohl gut, der den Kurs abhält! Ist deshalb wohl "safe"!
Aber erst mal erkundigen, was da so auf mich zu kommt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber mein einer Chef hat mir den Tipp gegeben. Der kennt den Kerl wohl gut, der den Kurs abhält! Ist deshalb wohl "safe"!
> Aber erst mal erkundigen, was das so auf mich zu kommt...


 
...eben laß Dir das mal anbieten und dann kannst Du immernoch entscheiden, aber das reizt doch schon direkt anzufangen oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...eben laß Dir das mal anbieten und dann kannst Du immernoch entscheiden, aber das reizt doch schon direkt anzufangen oder?




Absolut!!!
Vor allem fühlt man sich dann auch etwas sicherer auf dem Wasser und kann sich auch Boote ausleihen, mit denen man weiter raus kommt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Absolut!!!
> Vor allem fühlt man sich dann auch etwas sicherer auf dem Wasser und kann sich auch Boote ausleihen, mit denen man weiter raus kommt...


 
...ich brauch zum Glück "nur" 'nen größeren Motor, aber der Schein ist dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall fällig


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich brauch zum Glück "nur" 'nen größeren Motor, aber der Schein ist dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall fällig



Wenn ich, wie du, so nah an der Kyst wohnen würde, dann hätte ich auch nen eigenen Kahn!:q
Aber so lohnt das nicht!!!

Mit Ausleihen fahren wir da im Moment noch günstiger.
Und wenn wir mal irgendwann näher am Salzwasser wohnen, dann schaun wir weiter...

Gelle, Liz!#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist ein Golf 3 Limousine, 3 Türer, Schwarz Metallic, mit VW Sportsitzen, Sitzheizung, elektr. Schiebedach usw 
Leider nur der 1,4er, aber naja als Schüler kann ich mir halt nicht mehr leisten im Moment. Dafür isser Bj Ende 95 und 5-Gang, macht also auch 170 auf der Autobahn. 
Zustand ist sehr gut, Lack sieht astrein aus, kein Rost auf der Heckklappe (was beim Golf 3 ja fast schon serienmäßig ist :q), Schweller wurden neu gemacht, das sieht auch richtig gut aus, nicht son Pfusch wie man ihn bei unseren Ausländischen Gebrauchtwagenhändlern gerne zu sehen bekommt 
Wurde von einer Oma gefahren, Motor ist noch top...

Der Preis war sehr gut, der Händler bringt in diese Woche neu übern TÜV und joa...Denke dat reicht fürs erste. 

Da der Preis so gut war ist auch noch bissel Kohle über um ein bischen was dran zu machen, ist halt im Moment noch in absolutem Originalzustand.
Grill ohne Emblem, Klarglasblinker + NSW Dummys, Klarglasscheinwerfer und bischen tiefer. Kostet mich dann 250€ oder so und der Wagen sieht richtig geil aus.
Antenne hat er zum Glück schon hinten aufm Dach...

Ick bin zufrieden :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz original isser gar nicht...hat M3 Spiegel in Wagenfarbe  

Finde die Spiegel aber echt nice...


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ist ein Golf 3 Limousine, 3 Türer, Schwarz Metallic, mit VW Sportsitzen, Sitzheizung, elektr. Schiebedach usw
> Leider nur der 1,4er, aber naja als Schüler kann ich mir halt nicht mehr leisten im Moment. Dafür isser Bj Ende 95 und 5-Gang, macht also auch 170 auf der Autobahn.
> Zustand ist sehr gut, Lack sieht astrein aus, kein Rost auf der Heckklappe (was beim Golf 3 ja fast schon serienmäßig ist :q), Schweller wurden neu gemacht, das sieht auch richtig gut aus, nicht son Pfusch wie man ihn bei unseren Ausländischen Gebrauchtwagenhändlern gerne zu sehen bekommt
> Wurde von einer Oma gefahren, Motor ist noch top...
> ...




Kannste auch sein! Golf 3 is en dankbares Autochen!!!:q

Mach nur nicht den Fehler und heiz am Anfang zuviel...
Ruck zuck is nämlich so ein Anfängerauto zerbeult!|rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist schon klar...

Aber dank Führerschein mit 17 habe ihc ja schon ein 3/4 Jahr Fahrpraxis, hat echt einiges gebracht finde ich...


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar...
> 
> Aber dank Führerschein mit 17 habe ihc ja schon ein 3/4 Jahr Fahrpraxis, hat echt einiges gebracht finde ich...




Jah, weiß ich, dass du ziemlich vernünftig bist!:m

Aber mein Cousin hat auch den 17ner Lappen gehabt und zwei Monate nachdem er 18 geworden ist, seinen Vectra zerschossen...
Deshalb nur mein Gesabbel!


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ist ein Golf 3 Limousine...
> 
> Da der Preis so gut war ist auch noch bissel Kohle über um ein bischen was dran zu machen, ist halt im Moment noch in absolutem Originalzustand.
> Grill ohne Emblem, Klarglasblinker + NSW Dummys, Klarglasscheinwerfer und bischen tiefer. Kostet mich dann 250€ oder so und der Wagen sieht richtig geil aus.
> ...


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Auto und Willkommen im VW Club 

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/4755/vwlogolb5.jpg


..aber bevor Du irgendwas kaufst laß mal Onkel Chris gucken was er noch so liegen hat  #6



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ganz original isser gar nicht...hat M3 Spiegel in Wagenfarbe
> 
> Finde die Spiegel aber echt nice...


 
..der Anfang ist schonmal gemacht... wie isses mit Alus?



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar...
> Aber dank Führerschein mit 17 habe ihc ja schon ein 3/4 Jahr Fahrpraxis, hat echt einiges gebracht finde ich...


 
..ich drück die Daumen und immer schön nach vorne gucken :m


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Falsches Forum oder falscher Tröd? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Alle im Kaufrausch hier.


Gratulation zur ersten eigenen Karre.#6nach dem Bobbycar.

Allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris

jaaa Alus mit Sommerreifen...die brauch ich auch noch |rolleyes

Hast du da noch was? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

glückwunsch fynn mit vw machste echt nichts falsch iss zwar in der versicherung etwas teurer aber dafür haste auch ein autoooo und keine reissschüssel wie honda oder sowas:q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke zu den glückwünschen .
dafür hab ich gleich mal ein paar bildchen für euch :vik:

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/1487/jd100129uw3.jpg

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/5677/jd100128zc0.jpg

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/5254/jd100131nm2.jpg

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/7523/jd100132uo3.jpg

Yamaha 140  1,7 Liter V4  Autolube
dieses teil zieht auf jedn fall die wurst vom teller:q:q:q

hat leider einen lagerschaden aber das kostet mir ein kaltes lächeln:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy San!#h

Das ja echt mal ein goiles Teil...:q
Damit fliechst de übers Meer wie Käpten Black Beart!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und ja, genau so eine Halle könnt ich auch gebrauchen....:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Andy San!#h
> 
> Das ja echt mal ein goiles Teil...:q
> Damit fliechst de übers Meer wie Käpten Black Beart!!!



mach mich nich fertich black beard hatte segel :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das waren ja auch alte Zeiten!!!!|rolleyes

Hätte er nen Motor gehabt, dann wahrscheinlich so einen...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und ja, genau so eine Halle könnt ich auch gebrauchen....:q:q:q



wenn ich sie doch blos endlich mal fertig bekommen würde. naja strom iss gelegt einigermaßen klar schiff iss nun fehlen nurnoch die gitter an die fenster montiert .und dann lege ich mit meinem spielzeug los:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das waren ja auch alte Zeiten!!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Hätte er nen Motor gehabt, dann wahrscheinlich so einen...:q



da geht noch mehr :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rom ist ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden...

Dafür haste es aber über Jahre fein!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da geht noch mehr :q:q:q




Bist ja auch noch'n junger Pirat!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Rom ist ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden...
> 
> Dafür haste es aber über Jahre fein!



ich glaub nich das ich es in einem jahr schaffe so wie es im moment aussieht .arbeit ohne ende .heute war zum glück regentag


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich glaub nich das ich es in einem jahr schaffe so wie es im moment aussieht .arbeit ohne ende .heute war zum glück regentag




Ist doch gut, wenn bissele Kohle reinkommt, oder???

Ich hab mich heut über denn Bootslappen informiert.
Wahrscheinlich melde ich mich im Herbst zur Theorie an...

Wird alles in allem etwa 750€ kosten. Mit Sprechfunk!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, wenn bissele Kohle reinkommt, oder???
> 
> Ich hab mich heut über denn Bootslappen informiert.
> Wahrscheinlich melde ich mich im Herbst zur Theorie an...
> ...



iss das nich ein bisschen billig mit ukw schein|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich schick dir morgen mal den Link...hab den auf der Arbeit gespeichert.

Hat mir mein Chef gegeben! Der hat da Seinen auch gemacht!

Die geben sogar Gruppenrabatt. Bei fünf Leuten wären das zehn Prozent!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da hab ich doch noch ein boot im angeboot |supergri

http://img501.*ih.us/img501/3967/jd100123yt2.jpg
http://img501.*ih.us/img501/3967/jd100123yt2.508f39f4a4.jpg

Glastron 5,80m


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Studentenporsche Fynn!
Hatte natürlich auch mal einen Golf der mir leider von einer 
pennenden Verkehrsteilnehmerin zerschossen wurden :v

@ Andy

Bei dem Aggregat fällt mir nur Tim Taylor ein hurrHurrhurr :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Studentenporsche Fynn!
> Hatte natürlich auch mal einen Golf der mir leider von einer
> ...



klär mich auf iss schon so lange her mit tim taylor und wir durften im osten doch nich darüber reden was im westfernseh kam.daher der geistesschwund :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da hab ich doch noch ein boot im angeboot |supergri
> 
> http://img501.*ih.us/img501/3967/jd100123yt2.jpg
> http://img501.*ih.us/img501/3967/jd100123yt2.508f39f4a4.jpg
> ...




Feines Schiffchen! Aber lohnt erst mal nicht...#d

Lieber erst mal den Schein und daaaaaaaann in ein paar Jahren!


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sag bloß du kennst nicht den Heimwerkerkönig?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV2MehkFcTw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebiciUfU7ck


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahahh man na klar hab die ganze sach doch mit tim taler verwechselt.
das kommt davon das ich einfach zu selten fern sehe. ich hoffe nur das ich nich solch durchgedrehte trockenübungen in ferner zukunft mache:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Leude, schönen Abend noch!
Bissel vor die Glotze hängen...

Morgen nochmal schaffen und dann ist langes WE!

Donnerstag geht#s mal paar Räucherforellen fangen!


#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mehr Power :q
Ich hau mich jetzt auch vor den Flimmerkasten- ab morgen 
gehts übers lange Wochenende gen Norden die Eider nach Hechten durchsuchen


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
morgen gehts los #6


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Moin Andy #h#h

Wow, da hast Du Dir ja einen feinen Bootstreiberling zugelegt!!!#6#6 Da kann man schon ordentlich Wasser mit umrühren

Was hat denn so ein Teilchen an Eigengewicht?


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris #h

Jepp, ich bin auch schon ganz hippelig. Wetter soll ja (bis auf Regen) mitspielen.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h Moin Andy #h#h
> 
> Wow, da hast Du Dir ja einen feinen Bootstreiberling zugelegt!!!#6#6 Da kann man schon ordentlich Wasser mit umrühren
> 
> Was hat denn so ein Teilchen an Eigengewicht?



moin moin

naja auffen buckel durch die gegend schleppen iss nich 150kg


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Tom
Regen kann ich keinen entdecken, ein bischen wolkig, aber sonst ausser dem von Ost auf West drehenden Wind nichts spannendes #c
http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/pelzerhaken


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> naja auffen buckel durch die gegend schleppen iss nich 150kg


 
...geniales Teil Andy #6
hab am WE auch schon so einen bestaunt 200 PS dementsprechend noch ein tick größer #d#6 goil :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ichhatte ihn ja vorher auch nicht gesehen und wo er denn auf palette vor mir lag staunte ich auch nicht schlecht.iss schon gewältig der kleine:q


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hi Tom
> Regen kann ich keinen entdecken, ein bischen wolkig, aber sonst ausser dem von Ost auf West drehenden Wind nichts spannendes :c
> http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/pelzerhaken



Na die ändern ihre Meinung auch stündlich#d
Gestern hatten sie ab Mittag Nässe im Programm. Aber soll mir recht sein, wenn es trocken bleibt


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bombenteil #6 auf jeden Fall, davon so zwei bis drei am Spiegel |kopfkrat da verziehts einem schon ordentlich die Kauleiste


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> naja auffen buckel durch die gegend schleppen iss nich 150kg




Also 1 zu 1 Übersetzung. 1PS=1KG |supergri

Kannte ich früher von unseren Lautsprecherboxen. 1Watt = 1 KG:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
vlt. können wir den großen bis Du in brauchst an meinen Kahn hängen  dat wär doch was #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Andy
> vlt. können wir den großen bis Du in brauchst an meinen Kahn hängen  dat wär doch was #c



|muahah:willst wohl die dorsche mit der hand aufsammeln wattttt:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich bin denn mal weg .
#h 
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Angenehmen letzten Arbeitstag, Andy #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönen Tag und macht nicht so doll #6

Bis später 
Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Chris
> 
> jaaa Alus mit Sommerreifen...die brauch ich auch noch |rolleyes
> 
> Hast du da noch was? |kopfkrat


 

...leider nein, aber ich frag mal beim KFZ-Fritzen meines Vertrauens der hat öfter mal günstige liegen #6 ansonsten werd' ich gleich mal gehen und gucken was ich sonst noch an Teilen habe...


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!

Nur noch ein halber Tach und dann ist langes WE...:q


Ich wollt mal fragen, wegen Pfingsten!

Wer ist denn jetzt von euch alles in der Laboe'er Kante und hat Bock abends an den Strand zu kommen, zwecks Grillparty?!!?

Damit ich weiß, was ich so an Steaks mitnehmen muss...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk 
ich kann noch nicht sagen wann und ob ich oben bin, würde mir aber ggf. selber Grillfleisch mitbringen  

@Fynn
guckst du was ich gefunden habe

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/7321/angelnallg012yc7.jpg
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/7321/angelnallg012yc7.ffb55e8dbf.jpg
InPro Blinker Chrom, der kommt allerdings neben die Nebels, die müßtest Du Dir besorgen, möglicherweise gibts da auch inzwischen ein Teil zum zwischenbasteln, gabs früher nicht 

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/9469/angelnallg013mo0.jpg
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/9469/angelnallg013mo0.cba2d38230.jpg
..dann noch InPro Seitenblinker,allerdings ist hier ab Bj. 95 ne Änderung, mußt mal gucken ob deine auch Eckig sind, sonst passen die nicht 

...und Kamei Scheinwerferblenden, ähnl. BöserBlick aber nicht ganz so "böse"  , unauffälliger und schicker meiner Meinung nach.
 http://img168.*ih.us/img168/259/angelnallg014dd3.jpg
http://img168.*ih.us/img168/259/angelnallg014dd3.38d1d1ceff.jpg
einer muß neu Grundiert werden und beide dann in Wagenfarbe gelackt werden, geht aber mit 'ner Sprühdose, zusätzlich müßtest Du Dir Kleber kaufen, aber den gibt auch überall  

Ich hab da noch so ein paar Kleinteile Amaturenbeleuchtung, Sicherungen, div. Armaturenbrett-teile dat kannst Du auch alles haben.

Schade das das kein Kombi ist sonst hätte ich noch ein paar Raritäten für Dich, aber so gehen die halt zu Boey  

sag mir bescheid was Du davon haben willst.

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier der Link für angehende Kapitäne...

*http://www.bootsfahrschule-siegerland.de/index Betzdorf.htm*


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt von euch alles in der Laboe'er Kante und hat Bock abends an den Strand zu kommen, zwecks Grillparty?!!?
> 
> Damit ich weiß, was ich so an Steaks mitnehmen muss...:m



Wie gesagt, wenn ich mein Zelt für eine Nacht irgendwo aufbauen kann, bin ich dabei#6
Und wieso Steaks|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Kein Krustenbraten?#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend 
ich wünsche allen einen erholsamen und fischreichen Vater-/Herrentag  #6

@Tom
laßt mir ja noch ein paar Leos in der Neustädter Bucht  weiß noch nicht ob ich mogen auch rausfahre, falls ja komm' ich bei euch mal vorbei geschippert


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
..und du acker mal nicht soviel, bei Dir ruft der See  oder ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn ich mein Zelt für eine Nacht irgendwo aufbauen kann, bin ich dabei#6
> Und wieso Steaks|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Kein Krustenbraten?#c




Das mit dem Zelt sollte machbar sein....:m

Krustenbraten ist eher so das Winteressen! Sommer ist Grillsaison.
Außerdem ginge das nur, wenn du nen Backofen an den Strand installierst!

Wünsch euch allen auch nen feinen Vatertag/1. Mai!

Ich fahr jetzt Forellen ärgern...


----------



## der Jäger (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !

Ich wünsche dem Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team einen

schönen #h Vatertag  #h  gehabt zuhaben .

Morgen ist bei mir Abreisetag zum Räubertrip nach Dänemark .

Gruß

der Jäger :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle miteinander!

@ Fynn Die Jerks schlagen hier ein wie eine Bombe! 
Morgen fahr ich hoch zur 11 mal sehen was auf dem Ende geht :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@all MFT-Schreiberlinge
 nu lauer ich schon seit ein paar tagen auf diese Chance 

10.000 Beiträge :vik:

..auf die nächsten 10.000 #g

Immer nett hier mit euch Meinungen zu tauschen, zu Diskutieren oder auch manchmal ein bischen zu zanken |krach: :g aber immer mit anständig Spaß.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das auch weiterhin viele Treffen, virtuell wie auch real, stattfinden :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @all MFT-Schreiberlinge
> nu lauer ich schon seit ein paar tagen auf diese Chance
> 
> 10.000 Beiträge :vik:
> ...




Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen!!!:vik:


Immer wieder fein mit euch zu "Schnacken"! :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin alle miteinander!
> 
> @ Fynn Die Jerks schlagen hier ein wie eine Bombe!
> Morgen fahr ich hoch zur 11 mal sehen was auf dem Ende geht :q



Dat hört sich echt gut an.
Wo bist du denn z.Z. unterwegs? Breiholz?
Wie groß sind die Fische denn so?


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nach der 10.000 wirds ja ruhig, wa?`|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn

Jupp 
20 Hechte und 4 Zander in 3 Tagen...

Die größen waren Eidertypisch zwischen 50-70cm





wobei auch ein 82iger eingeschlagen ist :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nach der 10.000 wirds ja ruhig, wa?`|rolleyes


 
..man könnte meinen das Wetter ist Schuld  :vik: endlich Sommer #v


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Chris!#h

Wie ist die Lage bei euch da oben?
Warste fischen am WE???


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...dann will ich mal ein paar foddos loswerden  
naja wir waren am Freitag und Sonntag vor Neustadt unterwegs, Fr war leider nicht so ergiebig, dafür haben sich am Sonntag gleich 2 legger Leos an meinen Ködern vergriffen  

Nachdem wir Freitag sinnfrei in der gegend umher geeiert sind, hatten wir beschlossen es am So laufen zu lassen, also Pilker mit zwei Beifängern ran und hinterher geschleift.
Erster Anlaufpunkt war die Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken #c nix da, dann weiter in die Mitte der Neustädter Bucht da hats dann auf 18m das erste mal gerumst...

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/3557/kleinbootallg001op3.jpg
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/3557/kleinbootallg001op3.e033ef9773.jpg
_60 cm und voll ins Vorfach eingewickelt #d der hat gekämpft wie ein großer _ 

...der bequemlichkeit wegen, haben wir den ganzen Tag nur 4 mal umgesetzt und sind immer wieder schön durch die Bucht gedriftet, später vor Sierksdorf auf 15m noch ein paar Kontakte gehabt, aber nur ein Leo ließ sich noch überreden mit uns nach Hause zu kommen...

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/7237/kleinbootallg006cg9.jpg
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/7237/kleinbootallg006cg9.c4189aceab.jpg
_55cm Dorsch vor Sierksdorf_

...ansonsten, den ganzen Tag Sonne pur, optimale Drift + Gummifisch Wetter 

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/1318/kleinbootallg013ke9.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/1318/kleinbootallg013ke9.279b37527b.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/4186/kleinbootallg008al4.jpg
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/4186/kleinbootallg008al4.812cddd608.jpg


...nochmal vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Andy, ohne den diese Touren in diesem Jahr nichts geworden wären #6

Bin nach wie vor auf der Suche nach 'nem Namen für meinen Kutter, Vorschläge bitte per PN


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..man könnte meinen das Wetter ist Schuld  :vik: endlich Sommer #v



Mahlzeit, Chris,

Jepp, das Wetter war schuld. Ich persöhnlich habe von Donnerstag Abend bis gestern Abend ein verlängertes Angelwochenende mit Familie verbracht.
Heringe fangen in Rostock (ein Eimerchen voll), Hornhecht(8) und Hecht (2 Stk 75cm und 98cm) vor Greifswald.

Und das alles ohne Internet, Handy, Fernseher und Nintendo für den Lütten.

Achja, mein Zwerg hat seine ersten Barsche verhaftet. Und was macht er? C&R bei nem 44er. 
Originalzitat: Ich warte, bis der größer wird #q

Soviel erst mal von mir. Ich renoviere gerade die Wohnung.


P.S. sollte eigentlich am Anfang stehen: |schild-g zur 10000. Freue mich schon auf die nächsten. Andy, das war eine goile Idee damals. Es war/ist mir ein Vergnügen, Euch kennen gelernt zu haben.

P.P.S.
Kai und Chris.
Petri zu den Fischen#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, Petri erst mal zu euren Fängen...:vik:

Das Wetter ist echt der Überhammer!:q:k
Soll sogar bis über Pfingsten halten.|supergri

Bei mir waren die Fänge nur ein paar Regenbogenforellies in normalen Räucherabmessungen.
Aber bei nem guten Kumpel, der das erste Mal auf Forelle geangelt hat, da ist eine richtig Gute eingestiegen.
Nach zehn Minuten konnte ich das Biest erst keschern!

58cm und 3050g!!!

Nochmal Lob und Anerkennung an den Onkel Markus...


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk,Tom,Kai
Dickes *Petri* auch von mir, aber wieso gibbet hier nur so wenig Fotos, Cam kaputt ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat sacht ihr den zu den Updates hier im Board, hab eben mal aus versehen meiner ganzen Kontaktliste 'ne Freundschafts-Anfrage #t geschickt  #c


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk,Tom,Kai
> Dickes *Petri* auch von mir, aber wieso gibbet hier nur so wenig Fotos, Cam kaputt ?



Oh, hab ich vergessen, nochmal zum mitmeisseln: kein Internet, kein Handy, kein Nintendo, keine Digicam, kein Fernseher, kein Echolot, kein GPS.

Das einzigen moderne an Bord war UKW- und MW-Sprechfunk für die Sicherheit|supergri


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wat sacht ihr den zu den Updates hier im Board, hab eben mal aus versehen meiner ganzen Kontaktliste 'ne Freundschafts-Anfrage #t geschickt  #c




Du Doooooff|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz |wavey:
Melde mich auch mal wieder ~on Board~

@ Chris,Tom u Kai
Dickes *Petri* auch von mir #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich vergessen, nochmal zum mitmeisseln: kein Internet, kein Handy, kein Nintendo, keine Digicam, kein Fernseher, kein Echolot, kein GPS.
> 
> Das einzigen moderne an Bord war UKW- und MW-Sprechfunk für die Sicherheit|supergri


 
wat kein Handy, keine Cam....auf den rest kann ich auch gut verzichten...aber naja :q



nemles schrieb:


> Du Doooooff|supergri


 
ja, ne, schon klar |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk,Tom,Kai
> Dickes *Petri* auch von mir, aber wieso gibbet hier nur so wenig Fotos, Cam kaputt ?




Liz stellt meine Pics ja rein, wenn sie Zeit bekommt!:q#h


Vielleicht ja auch eins von meinem neuen Männerspielzeug?#c|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin Liz,

Freut mich, Dich mal wieder zu lesen.

Packt für Pfingsten unbedingt Wasserkugeln ein. Heringsfetzen bringe ich mit.

Ansonsten kleine Blinker. Hornies sind rasant im Anmarsch:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungz |wavey:
> Melde mich auch mal wieder ~on Board~
> 
> @ Chris,Tom u Kai
> Dickes *Petri* auch von mir #6




Hey Baby!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja auch eins von meinem neuen Männerspielzeug?#c|rolleyes|supergri


 

#d#d#d


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja auch eins von meinem neuen Männerspielzeug?#c|rolleyes|supergri



Futter bei die Fische: Wat fürn Spielzeug #c|kopfkrat|evil:


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bilder kommen gleich :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin moin Liz,
> 
> Freut mich, Dich mal wieder zu lesen.
> 
> ...




Blinker sind auf jeden Fall dabei!:q

Wasserkugeln haben wir auch noch ein paar rumfliegen...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Futter bei die Fische: Wat fürn Spielzeug #c|kopfkrat|evil:



Langbogen aus Robinienholz!!!:k:q

44 Pfund Zugkraft...


Waren gestern auf Ritterspielen und da ist er mir über den Weg gelaufen und wollte unbedingt mit!|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Langbogen aus Robinienholz!!!:k:q
> 
> 44 Pfund Zugkraft...
> 
> ...



Na wie geil ist das denn#6 Bring den mal unbedingt mit. Nur mal so zum Angucken. Biddäää|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na wie geil ist das denn#6 Bring den mal unbedingt mit. Nur mal so zum Angucken. Biddäää|rolleyes




Ist eingepackt!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey, Petri erst mal zu euren Fängen...:vik:
> 
> Das Wetter ist echt der Überhammer!:q:k
> Soll sogar bis über Pfingsten halten.|supergri
> ...



http://img80.*ih.us/img80/9917/angelnritterburg103mt0.jpg



http://img59.*ih.us/img59/8057/angelnritterburg106mq3.jpg
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/8057/angelnritterburg106mq3.43574c76af.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hübsche Fische #6 ist das bei Dir am See?


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/8434/angelnritterburg130mv1.jpg
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/8434/angelnritterburg130mv1.69666319d8.jpg


http://img81.*ih.us/img81/4149/angelnritterburg119rr0.jpg
http://img81.*ih.us/img81/4149/angelnritterburg119rr0.7f186a632e.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hübsche Fische #6 ist das bei Dir am See?




Nein, aber ganz in der Nähe!

Fische da haben auch ne echt tolle Qualität...

Hoffe, dass bei mir nicht noch so ne Große drin ist. Dann haben nämlich die Setzlinge nichts zu lachen!|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Schigge Fodos!!!! :q

Ich war mal wieder sehr fotofaul und hab nur die zwei Fotos gemacht.


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boäh Dirk,

Al Capone ist ja echt ne Lachnummer gegen Dich |supergri|supergri|supergri

Petri zu den Fängen#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöne forellen habt ihr da. dickes petri :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Boäh Dirk,
> 
> Al Capone ist ja echt ne Lachnummer gegen Dich |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Petri zu den Fängen#6





Ach, wer ist schon Al Capone???#c


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch ein paar Pic s von unserer letzten Ostseetour mit Chris

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/5053/urlaubuostsee196ma0.jpg
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/5053/urlaubuostsee196ma0.4b51b7290d.jpg


http://img228.*ih.us/img228/9909/urlaubuostsee181kn1.jpg
http://img228.*ih.us/img228/9909/urlaubuostsee181kn1.0e1599db4a.jpg


http://img59.*ih.us/img59/269/urlaubuostsee185uh6.jpg
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/269/urlaubuostsee185uh6.2e1ea48787.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh ja, das war auch wieder ein schöner 25ter Geburtstag   #6 Ist euch mal aufgefallen das dieser Chris Typ dauernd Kippen in der Hand hält  tut das Not


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut machste das, Schätzle!!!#6:l


Stell mal ordentlich was rein, sind doch einige schöne Bilder bei gewesen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> oh ja, das war auch wieder ein schöner 25ter Geburtstag   #6 Ist euch mal aufgefallen das dieser Chris Typ dauernd Kippen in der Hand hält  tut das Not



Das war halt so ne Party mit dem Motto: *Kippen statt Kerzen!!!:m

*Paßt scho'!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Pfingsten wird bestimmt auch schweinegeil!!!
Nur noch 4 1/2 Tage...:m

Floater können wir, glaube ich, aber zu Hause lassen.|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/6699/urlaubuostsee188fl8.jpg
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/6699/urlaubuostsee188fl8.e586109067.jpg


http://img59.*ih.us/img59/2873/urlaubuostsee217gv4.jpg
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/2873/urlaubuostsee217gv4.2e994b32d9.jpg


http://img216.*ih.us/img216/7520/urlaubuostsee219ic8.jpg
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/7520/urlaubuostsee219ic8.1004a4d543.jpg


http://img81.*ih.us/img81/5678/urlaubuostsee192komprizv8.jpg
http://img81.*ih.us/img81/5678/urlaubuostsee192komprizv8.090598ca66.jpg


http://img80.*ih.us/img80/2155/urlaubuostsee229ji0.jpg
http://img80.*ih.us/img80/2155/urlaubuostsee229ji0.e9402feb2f.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris, es gibt wirklich kein Bild mit dir ohne Kippe #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Chris, es gibt wirklich kein Bild mit dir ohne Kippe #c


 
...darauf erstmal 'ne Kippe #d 

wie war das nochmal....
Keine Macht den Drogen oder 
Keine Nacht ohne Drogen #c​


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..... und noch ein Bild


http://img228.*ih.us/img228/24/urlaubuostsee200ad8.jpg
http://img228.*ih.us/img228/24/urlaubuostsee200ad8.2d88afc970.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das ist aber mal keine Kippe....ok in vorbereitung aber.... :g


..wat ist das denn für ein Schreckliches Bild #d:q


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na das ist aber mal keine Kippe....ok in vorbereitung aber.... :g
> 
> 
> ..wat ist das denn für ein Schreckliches Bild #d:q




:q Da hab ich noch mehr von :q

Wenn man schon keinen Fisch fängt.... Muß man halt Bilder machen.... #q


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Chris, es gibt wirklich kein Bild mit dir ohne Kippe #c



Doch, ich hab eines. Aber da hat er eine Milchtüte inner Hand. Und das finde ich noch schlimmer...:v


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> :q Da hab ich noch mehr von :q
> 
> Wenn man schon keinen Fisch fängt.... Muß man halt Bilder machen.... #q




Üben üben üben!:m

Das wird schon nochmal klappen... ist halt auch so ne Art Catch & Release, was du machst!#y


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*|motz:** Du willst doch am Freitag mitfahren, oder??? **|krach:**
*


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Üben üben üben!:m
> 
> Das wird schon nochmal klappen... ist halt auch so ne Art Catch & Release, was du machst!#y



Das nennt sich Schreck & genieße:m

Fische unter Wasser: 
Du guck mal, da kommt schon wieder ein 6,99 € Rapalla.

Nö, den moag i net, i woard auf nen schönen Eisele.

Schmarrn, der Dirk hoat neuerdings so schene Gummifischschen.

Äh, gescht mi damidd wech, nen guten alten Zepp will ich überlisten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> *|motz:** Du willst doch am Freitag mitfahren, oder??? **|krach:**
> *





Klar!!!

Ich mach auch diesmal die Fotos...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Üben üben üben!:m
> 
> Das wird schon nochmal klappen... ist halt auch so ne Art Catch & Release, was du machst!#y


 

Oh oh :q nu aber weg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MFT-Liz schrieb:


> *|motz:** Du willst doch am Freitag mitfahren, oder??? **|krach:*


 
richtig so...immer ruff uff den Vielfänger |splat2: der kanns vertragen


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Doch, ich hab eines. Aber da hat er eine Milchtüte inner Hand. Und das finde ich noch schlimmer...:v


 

...wat is den daran schlimm...ausser es sind meine eigenen Milchtüten :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wat is den daran schlimm...ausser es sind meine eigenen Milchtüten :q





|muahah:

Jetzt wird's aber langsam eklig...|rolleyes

Hab grad echt scheußliche Bilder im Kopf!|scardie:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Jetzt wird's aber langsam eklig...|rolleyes
> 
> Hab grad echt scheußliche Bilder im Kopf!|scardie:


 
Ich könnt Dir ja mal ein Bild mailen, wenn Du Bock hast :vik:


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Jetzt wird's aber langsam eklig...|rolleyes
> 
> Hab grad echt scheußliche Bilder im Kopf!|scardie:



Wenn ich das denke, was Dirk denkt, oder wenn das jenes ist, was ich denke...



dann lieber nicht


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wat is den daran schlimm...ausser es sind meine eigenen Milchtüten :q


 

schade, dass der ferkelfahner nur zweideutiges nimmt und nicht sowas :q


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> schade, dass der ferkelfahner nur zweideutiges nimmt und nicht sowas :q



Hör mir auf mit dem, der hat mich gerade auf der Schippe für die Aprilwahl. Da kommt man ja echt in Verruf#q


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui hier is ja richtig was los...

Ich sag einfach mal PETRI für alle Fänger #6
Ich habs dieses WE leider nicht geschafft angeln zu fahren, aber naja...dat nächste kommt ja bald |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich könnt Dir ja mal ein Bild mailen, wenn Du Bock hast :vik:




Uarrrgh!!!

Da hast du sogar Bilder von?|uhoh:

Immer her damit!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> schade, dass der ferkelfahner nur zweideutiges nimmt und nicht sowas :q


 

...hoffe das hier ist eindeutig genug...
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/9979/kleinbootallg016ij8.jpg
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/9979/kleinbootallg016ij8.5bce6b284f.jpg


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uarrrgh!!!
> 
> Da hast du sogar Bilder von?|uhoh:
> 
> Immer her damit!:q:q:q



Da wir ja keine Geheimnisse voreinander haben:

ÖFFENTLICH BIDDÄÄ!!!:l

Okey, ich nehms zurück...


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uarrrgh!!!
> 
> Da hast du sogar Bilder von?|uhoh:
> 
> Immer her damit!:q:q:q


 

alte Drecksau :q was Du wieder Denkst |rolleyes (Bild siehe vorheriges Posting)


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit dem, der hat mich gerade auf der Schippe für die Aprilwahl. Da kommt man ja echt in Verruf#q


 
naja.. ist doch eigentlich witzig so eine ferkelwahl. was meinste mit was für dingern ich da schon drin war (siehe november 07|rolleyes)



nemles schrieb:


> Zuverlässig sind die mit Sicherheit, es sei denn, Du hast ein Montags- Auto erwichst, was ich nicht hoffe:m


 
und das hat es echt verdient dabei zu sein :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> alte Drecksau :q was Du wieder Denkst |rolleyes (Bild siehe vorheriges Posting)




Jetzt hab ich mich gerade seelisch und moralisch auf _*das*_ Ferkelbild des Jahrhunderts vorbereitet und dann das!#d:q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@MFT-Chris: Spaßbremse! :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich gerade seelisch und moralisch auf _*das*_ Ferkelbild des Jahrhunderts vorbereitet und dann das!#d:q


 
...ich werd mal sehen vlt. caste ich mich gleich selbst für ein oben ohne Fotoshooting #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> @MFT-Chris: Spaßbremse! :q


 
...bin doch kein Freak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...bin doch kein Freak
> 
> 
> 
> ...




|muahah:


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr habt mal wieder ein Thema... #d :q

Ich hätte da auch noch zwei Milchtüten....


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ihr habt mal wieder ein Thema... #d :q
> 
> Ich hätte da auch noch zwei Milchtüten....


 

jetzt gehts los... :vik:


...her mit den Bildern... :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ihr habt mal wieder ein Thema... #d :q
> 
> Ich hätte da auch noch zwei Milchtüten....




Hmmm! Da werd ich nachher grad mal nach gucken!

Ich hab da nämlich nen passenden Milchaufschäumer zu...


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was denn jetzt, keiner schreibt was.... Wartet ihr etwa alle auf ein Milchtütenbild :vik:


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Was denn jetzt, keiner schreibt was.... Wartet ihr etwa alle auf ein Milchtütenbild :vik:



Ne, keine Panik, hab gerade die nächste Wand nackig gemacht.

Bin also noch hier und nehm mir ne halbe Stunde Pause.:vik:


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch zwei Milchtüten....



Ähm...|kopfkrat

Hab ich schon was verpasst, oder geht es erst los??#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Was denn jetzt, keiner schreibt was.... Wartet ihr etwa alle auf ein Milchtütenbild :vik:



Milchtütenbilder sind immer gut!!!


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab da nämlich nen passenden Milchaufschäumer zu...



Das ist wieder typisches "Doktor Sommer" Niveau...:q
Frage: Zu klein?
Antwort: Nein, zu klein gibt es nicht, Alles Frage der Technik.





Wahrheit: Mit nem Zahnstocher kann man(n) nunmal keine Sahne schlagen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist wieder typisches "Doktor Sommer" Niveau...:q
> Frage: Zu klein?
> Antwort: Nein, zu klein gibt es nicht, Alles Frage der Technik.
> 
> ...




Tom, Vorsicht!!!#h

Auch ein kleines Pferd kann böse zutreten...


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tom, Vorsicht!!!#h
> 
> Auch ein kleines Pferd kann böse zutreten...




Da hast Du recht. Bei uns auf dem Dorf hab ich das auch so gelernt.#h




Pass auf, das Du nicht hinter den Gaul gerätst, er tritt immer nach hinten aus.


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei uns heißt das:
Kopf weg, Beene weg, der Rest geht von allene weg  #6


@Liz
wat is nu mit den Bildern, ich muß gleich los


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/4674/milchtten001fq9.jpg
http://img228.*ih.us/img228/4674/milchtten001fq9.37938e3f80.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Legger!!!:q

Kannst ja schonmal die "Tasse" vorwärmen... Vati kommt gleich nach Hause!


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oki :l


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aufhören ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen! :q:q:q


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok, ok das eine Bild mit den Milchtüten hab ich lieber mal gelöscht


----------



## nemles (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schadööö


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
leutz

kann mir mal einer erklären was hier für neue software drauf liegt
iss ja cool#6

ich hoffe ihr hattet ein feinen herrentag  bei mir sah es ein wenig anstrengend aus. ich hab durchmalocht 3 bier hatte ich am 01.05 .naja|uhoh: aber ich kann mit leben. gestern hab ich mir denn mal ne auszeit genommen und mit frauchen ein wenig in der landschaft rumgegutscht eis naschen und so weiter.dafür habe ich heute früh gleich wieder einen tollen umbau aufgedrückt bekommen wo ich eigendlich dachte jetzt kehrt ruhe ein also weiter gehts tags dächer abens hütten ausbauen. warum kommt sowas nich im winter ? da sitzte wochenlang rum weist nich was du machen sollst und sobald die sonne rauskommt kracht es an allen ecken und enden|uhoh:
so nacht gesagt 

greez andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie schreibt man jetzt eigendlich ne PN ? hab gerade überhaupt keine lust mich damit zu beschäftigen|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf den Namen klicken und dann zweite Option von oben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke kai habs denn doch selber gefunden:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris





MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy



Kaum hab ich mal Urlaub und kann etwas länger pennen, schon entstehen hier die lebhaftesten Dialoge.:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist doch ne typische Anglerunterhaltung!:m

|muahah:


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Übrigens hab ich am WE außer Fisch noch einen anderen netten Fang gemacht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Das ist ja ein dicker Fang! PetriHeil :q


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dangääää#6

Norge, ich komme Dir:m:m:m

Noch drei ewig lange Monate|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kaum hab ich mal Urlaub und kann etwas länger pennen, schon entstehen hier die lebhaftesten Dialoge.:m


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist doch ne typische Anglerunterhaltung!:m
> 
> |muahah:


 
...naja viel mehr habt ihr aber auch nicht zu Bieten  :q


edit: da hab ich wohl gepennt |rolleyes sry


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom
Petri zu der schicken Rolle #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei uns dauert es keine 4 Wochen mehr bis Norwegen 

Zwischendrin geht es nochmal nach Rendsburg um die Wartezeit erträglicher zu machen


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen,  gucke ich Donnerstag mal nach Hornis.

Pelzerhaken Seebrücke oder Brandung, mal sehen was so läuft#6


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Bei uns dauert es keine 4 Wochen mehr bis Norwegen
> /quote]
> Und wo gehts hin?


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Bei uns dauert es keine 4 Wochen mehr bis Norwegen
> 
> Zwischendrin geht es nochmal nach Rendsburg um die Wartezeit erträglicher zu machen




Ihr habt's alle gut!|rolleyes

Bei uns dauerts "nur" noch bissel mehr als ein Jahr...|uhoh:


@ Tom,

da haste dir ja nen feinen Goldschatz geleistet!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

An den Nord-Östlichen Zipfel von Hitra Seelachse klatschen


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Tom,
> 
> da haste dir ja nen feinen Goldschatz geleistet!#6



Leisten lassen :q Hab meine Eltern so heiß gemacht, das die gar nicht anders konnten.
Offiziell kriege ich das Teilchen erst im Juni:q:q



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> An den Nord-Östlichen Zipfel von Hitra Seelachse klatschen



Auch nicht schlecht:k Dieses Jahr geht es erst nach Olve, und nächstes nach Trandal:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt ! 
feines Röllchen ! 
und so schicke Milchtüten erstmal  ...  #6
ich war letztens mal wieder auf der Ostsee - kam aber nur kurz zum Angeln wegen Stau und übervoller Slipanlage #q
na ja, wenigstens konnte der Motor endlich mal nen büschn drehen ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Leisten lassen :q Hab meine Eltern so heiß gemacht, das die gar nicht anders konnten.
> Offiziell kriege ich das Teilchen erst im Juni:q:q
> 
> 
> ...




Das werd ich dann auch mal mit der Accurate probieren...


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das geht ganz einfach:

Eltern mit ner befreundeten Truppe nach Norwegen fahren lassen, so zum Sightseeing,,,|uhoh:

Muttern fährt mal mit zum Spass raus und fängt was (Lumb, Leng etc), und seit dem ist alles was Sohnemann hat: Schrott:q

Und dann gehts los: Du mußt haben, mindestens......

Das war erst der Anfang.... Warte erst mal auf den Rest..


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das geht ganz einfach:
> 
> Eltern mit ner befreundeten Truppe nach Norwegen fahren lassen, so zum Sightseeing,,,|uhoh:
> 
> ...




Na, dann hab ich Pfingsten gute Hoffnung!:q

Wenn Vadder'n gut fängt, will er ja vielleicht mit nach Norge...


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, dann hab ich Pfingsten gute Hoffnung!:q
> 
> Wenn Vadder'n gut fängt, will er ja vielleicht mit nach Norge...



Okey, ich besetze dann mal schon Hornies,,,:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, ich besetze dann mal schon Hornies,,,:q




Lieber ordentlich Leos der 3 Kilo Klasse!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Lieber ordentlich Leos der 3 Kilo Klasse!


 

habe ich dieses jahr noch nicht einen gehabt. naja okay ich hatte lange zeit keinen motor am boot hängen und jetzt mit dem neuen war ich erst einmal nen tag lang pilken. deprimierend ists trotzdem. aber solange die butts so gut beißen :vik:


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

edit by MS**
hallo, dafür haben wir ein extra Kleinanzeigenforum, hier gehört das nicht rein.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> edit by MS**
> hallo, dafür haben wir ein extra Kleinanzeigenforum, hier gehört das nicht rein.


 
ja für wie viel denn?


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> edit by MS**
> hallo, dafür haben wir ein extra Kleinanzeigenforum, hier gehört das nicht rein.


 
..wat is dat denn, sind wir hier auf'm Basar #d Frag mal in der Norge Abteilung, für die Ostsee vieleicht ein bischen unnütz


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ja für wie viel denn?


 
...sach mal :r ruf den doch an und Müll hier den Thread nicht zu #6


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris,

Trete mal etwas auf die Bremse.
Der Kollege wurde schon eingenordet, also kein Grund mehr, nachzutreten:m



So, zurück zum Thema: @ Familie Sch... Wann treffen wir uns, und wo?#c





Edit by myself: Eventuell kommt Frauchen und Sohnemann mit.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Chris,
> 
> Trete mal etwas auf die Bremse.
> Der Kollege wurde schon eingenordet, also kein Grund mehr, nachzutreten:m
> ...



Das hatte Chris geschrieben bevor ich editiert hatte.


----------



## nemles (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ups, wachsames Auge.#6

Dann nehm mal raus, was nicht rein gehört.#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, zurück zum Thema: @ Familie Sch... Wann treffen wir uns, und wo?#c





Edit by myself: Eventuell kommt Frauchen und Sohnemann mit.[/quote]




Also, wir sind Freitag Abend so gegen 22.00Uhr in Laboe!
Samstag dann bis geschätzt so 16.00Uhr kuttern und dann steht einem Treffen mit gepflegter, gekühlter Hopfenkaltschale nix mehr im Weg...
Sonntag und Montag haben wir das gleiche Programm!:q

Sag nur, wann du in der Nähe aufschlägst, dann sehen wir uns!

Hast du meine Handynr. noch @ Tom???

Wenn nicht schick ich dir die nochmal per Pn...


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Kai!#h

Biste Pfingsten auch oben???

Hatte ich glaube schonmal gefragt, aber die Antwort veralzheimert...#q#c#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Nein ich fahre ne Woche später. Vielleicht mach in einen "Kurz"Tripp 
mit dem Moped aber das steht noch in den Sternen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> Nein ich fahre ne Woche später. Vielleicht mach in einen "Kurz"Tripp
> mit dem Moped aber das steht noch in den Sternen :q




Würd mich echt freuen, dich mal persönlich kennen zu lernen!:q

Was fährst denn für nen Feuerstuhl?


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!|wavey:

Ruf dich mal an, oki?


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sv 650s K5


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy San!|wavey:
> 
> Ruf dich mal an, oki?



sicher dat sicher bin gerade fertich mit duschen und zu telefonaten bereit :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sv 650s K5




Schöne Susi!!!#6#6#6

Irgendwann bekomm ich auch wieder Eine.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nacht Leute!|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

G'Moin!#h


Abends der Letzte und morgens der Erste! :vik:

Nur noch 2 1/2 Tage und dann 3 Tage auffe Ostsee...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen
Was ist das eigentlich für ein geiles Wetter :vik: und das soll sich erstmal für die nächsten Tage halten....
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/2331/kleinbootallgbi1.jpg
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/2331/kleinbootallgbi1.0cf89e635c.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Abends der Letzte und morgens der Erste! :vik:


 
...hättest ja auch mal das Licht anschalten können


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> Was ist das eigentlich für ein geiles Wetter :vik: und das soll sich erstmal für die nächsten Tage halten....
> http://img120.*ih.us/img120/2331/kleinbootallgbi1.jpg
> http://img120.*ih.us/img120/2331/kleinbootallgbi1.0cf89e635c.jpg





|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Das ist erstklassiges Gummifischwetter!!!:g:vik::g


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Tom!

Du hast frei und bist bei dem Wetter zu Hause???|bigeyes|rolleyes

Ab ans Wasser mit dir...


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Freu, freu, freu,:m

So, Frauchen und Sohnemann sind gebongt.|rolleyes

Macht mal nen Zeltplatz klar, wir trudeln Samstag ein (wenn es recht ist), nochmal kurz Hornis jagen und dann legga Grillabend |wavey:


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Tom!
> 
> Du hast frei und bist bei dem Wetter zu Hause???|bigeyes|rolleyes
> 
> Ab ans Wasser mit dir...



Renovieren, aber morgen und SAMSTAG:k gehts ans Wasser.#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Freu, freu, freu,:m
> 
> So, Frauchen und Sohnemann sind gebongt.|rolleyes   *Schön!!!:q*
> 
> Macht mal nen Zeltplatz klar, wir trudeln Samstag ein (wenn es recht ist), nochmal kurz Hornis jagen und dann legga Grillabend |wavey:




Sind deine Frau und dein Sohn eher von der Bratwurstfraktion,

oder geben die sich mit nem legger Naggensteak zufrieden?


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich verkneife mir jetzt mal die Antwort ala: Gib denen irgendwas  zu futtern....:q

Was sollen wir außer guter Laune (und Heringsfetzen) noch mitbringen?

Wer ist sonst noch dabei?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Renovieren...





Das ist echt schlimm!
Bei uns ist dieses Jahr auch wieder sooo viel zu tun.|uhoh:

Das Gute allerdings, mittlerweile ist ein Ende in Sicht...:q

Zwar noch ein weit Entferntes, aber es ist da!:vik:


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das Gute allerdings, mittlerweile ist ein Ende in Sicht...:q



So, ich kleister jetzt mal die erste Bahn an die Wand, mal sehen ob es haftet.|bigeyes:q

Wenn nicht, ist das Ende in gaaannz weite Ferne gerückt...


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich verkneife mir jetzt mal die Antwort ala: Gib denen irgendwas  zu futtern....:q
> 
> Was sollen wir außer guter Laune (und Heringsfetzen) noch mitbringen?
> 
> Wer ist sonst noch dabei?




*Dabei bis jetzt:* Vadder, Onkel u. seine Frau, Liz, Tom, Tom's Frau u. Sohn, Dirk...

Ergibt 20 x Naggensteaks!!!:q

Die leg ich feinstens ein...:vik:
Grill frag ich mal die Leute, wo wir wohnen, ob vorhanden. Sollte keiner da sein, bringen wir Einen mit!

Bierchen und Wein bringen wir auch mit.

Was ihr allerdings noch mitbringen könntet, wäre ein Nudel- oder Kartoffelsalat und vielleicht was an Weisbrot...:m



Wegen zelten frag ich mal unsere Vermieter! Die Leute waren voll nett, da geht bestimmt was...
Ich ruf die heute Abend an und kläre alles mit denen ab!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin @ all !
jo - schönes Moped - so langsam blutet mir wieder das Herz wenn ich die ganzen Mopeds sehe :c
wird Zeit auch mal wieder ne Anschaffung ins Auge zu fassen ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin @ all !
> jo - schönes Moped - so langsam blutet mir wieder das Herz wenn ich die ganzen Mopeds sehe :c
> wird Zeit auch mal wieder ne Anschaffung ins Auge zu fassen ...




Moin Jörg!#h

Kennste nicht das Sprichwort: Kommt Zeit, kommt Motorrad!!!:m


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was ihr allerdings noch mitbringen könntet, wäre ein Nudel- oder Kartoffelsalat und vielleicht was an Weisbrot...:m



Geht klar, |wavey: sowohl als auch.#6


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin @ all !
> jo - schönes Moped - so langsam blutet mir wieder das Herz wenn ich die ganzen Mopeds sehe :c
> wird Zeit auch mal wieder ne Anschaffung ins Auge zu fassen ...




Leider muß ich noch warten, bis Zwergie aus dem Hause ist.
Aber dann gibt es was schnuckeliges für abseits der Straße.:l


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja kenne ich irgendwie ....
momentan lohnt es sich auch nicht wirklich ne schöne Intruder ins Haus zu stellen ... hätte eh kaum Zeit zum fahren :-(


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ja kenne ich irgendwie ....
> momentan lohnt es sich auch nicht wirklich ne schöne Intruder ins Haus zu stellen ... hätte eh kaum Zeit zum fahren :-(




Als Blickfang, im Wohnzimmer, macht sich so ein Moped aber auch gut...|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja ... früher stand die Harley immer schön im Wohnzimmer :l
geht nun leider nicht mehr mit ner family am Hals .... 
nix Platz mehr dafür und 3. Stock #c
aber wird schon nochmal wieder kommen .....


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zwergie und ich würden ja gerne, aber Frauchen hat angst um meine Gräten#q

P.S. Das Bild ist sieben Jahre alt....

P.P.S. Natürlich sind wir nicht ohne Helm losgefahren...


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach ja ...... 
mein Bild hat auch schon nen paar Tage aufm Buckel :c


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goiles Teil, :mzwar nicht gerade Gelände-tauglich, aber der Bierdosenhalter unterm Lenkkreuz macht einiges wett.|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn wir am WE abends von Laboe aus auf Horni losziehen wollen, wo, also an welchem Strand, ist es gut mit den Schnäblern???#c|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn wir am WE abends von Laboe aus auf Horni losziehen wollen, wo, also an welchem Strand, ist es gut mit den Schnäblern???#c|rolleyes



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Gute Frage |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich würde mal so sagen tun: Wir gehen dahin, wo das Wasser direkt bis ans Ufer geht|wavey:

Wenn Hornies da sind, sind sie überall, wo es Ostsee-Wasser gibt. 
Wir können Wendtorferstrand probieren, oder oben bei Heidkate am Strand. Wobei ich den Strand bevorzugen würde. Und wenn wir dann noch auf die Buhnen dürfen...#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Gute Frage |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich würde mal so sagen tun: Wir gehen dahin, wo das Wasser direkt bis ans Ufer geht|wavey:
> 
> ...





Wunderbar!!!#6

Ich stecke eh in meiner Wathose...:vik:

Werde aber denke bissel blinkern. Ich kann am Besten mit Kunstködern!


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Werde aber denke bissel blinkern. Ich kann am Besten mit Kunstködern!



Viel Spaß, du wirst die höchste Fehlbissqoute deines Lebens erriechen :q

Dat sind echt schei*viecher


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, du wirst die höchste Fehlbissqoute deines Lebens erriechen :q
> 
> Dat sind echt schei*viecher


 
..hauptsache ist, daß geht bald anstänsig los  ich liebe die kleinen Schnabelshizer :m


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich finde ja übers Wasser rasende leuchtende Wasserkugeln beim Hornis Angeln irgendwie interessanter ... 
immer nicht schlecht was die fürn Tempo vorlegen ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, du wirst die höchste Fehlbissqoute deines Lebens erriechen :q
> 
> Dat sind echt schei*viecher



Hey Fynn!|wavey:

Meinste auch wenn ich den Blinker tune.
Also drei Zentimeter Mono und dann Einzelhaken vorschalten...

Ich nehm aber mal zur Sicherheit Wasserkugeln mit!


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Fynn!|wavey:
> 
> Meinste auch wenn ich den Blinker tune.
> Also drei Zentimeter Mono und dann Einzelhaken vorschalten...
> ...



Jop auch dann....

Das einzige was hilft, 3-4cm Mono und Mini Drilling, aber da gibts auch immer noch extrem viele Fehlbisse. 
Son Blinker ist halt eigentlich nicht der optimale Köder für das Jagdverhalten des Hornis.

Falls du auf Naturköder verzichten willst, ziehe kleine Bachflohkrebsfliegen o.Ä. hinterm Sbiro. Gaaanz langsam.
Das sollte auch funktionieren


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop auch dann....
> 
> Das einzige was hilft, 3-4cm Mono und Mini Drilling, aber da gibts auch immer noch extrem viele Fehlbisse.
> Son Blinker ist halt eigentlich nicht der optimale Köder für das Jagdverhalten des Hornis.
> ...




Oki! Werd ich auch mal testen...:m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei langsam geführten effzett blinkern und großen drilingen sinkt die fehlbissrate auch. mal probieren :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> bei langsam geführten effzett blinkern und großen drilingen sinkt die fehlbissrate auch. mal probieren :g





Willst du mich verarschen???|kopfkrat


Wie soll denn ein großer Drilling im kleinen Maul des Hornhechtes greifen?

Geh vielleicht lieber wo anders spielen!!!:r


----------



## nemles (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen???|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Wie soll denn ein großer Drilling im kleinen Maul des Hornhechtes greifen?
> ...



Ähmm,,, Hust, nochmal hust, tief räusper.|rolleyes

Ganz so abwegig sind die Gedanken vom Dorschfreak nicht, ich hab auch fast ausschließlich alle Kunstköder-Horni-Fänge auf FZ gehabt. Allerdings die mittlere Größe und ohne Drilling. 5cm Schnur hintendran und nen stink normalen Aalhaken.

Und schlucken tun die Biester bis zum Gesitze.


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> bei langsam geführten effzett blinkern und großen drilingen sinkt die fehlbissrate auch. mal probieren :g



Jop...besonders gut zum Reißen geeignet #6#6#6

|sagnix


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen???|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Wie soll denn ein großer Drilling im kleinen Maul des Hornhechtes greifen?
> ...


 
hey immer schön locker durch die hose atmen. 
nur weil ich 16 bin heißt es nicht gleich, dass ich nur scheiß erzähl und vor allem nicht dass du gleich so auf mich losgehn darfst, wo du das noch nicht mal selbst probiert hast wie ich es aus deiner reaktion erkenne. erstmal überlege, WAS man schreibt, BEVOR man schreibt



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop...besonders gut zum Reißen geeignet #6#6#6
> 
> |sagnix


 

zum reißen sicherlich auch, allerdings hing der drilling bei allen von mir so erbeuten hornis im maul. so kann man wenigstens vorbeugen, dass die fische den haken bis sonstwo schlucken, gerade bei schnürsenkeln, die du zurücksetzt ist das super, wenn sie vforne im maul gehakt sind


@nemles: danke


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kanns mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Hornis IM Maul gehakt sind.

Die großen Drillinge haken meiner Erfahrung nach zu 90% außerhalb des Mauls. 
Ist eigentlich auch ganz einfach zu erklären, der Hornhecht nimmt den Blinker von der Seite und rutscht mitm Schnabel die Mono zum Drilling runter. Da es ein großer Drilling ist fassen 1 oder 2 Flunken bereits außen am Kopf...
Bei kleinen Drillingen hat man das Problem eigentlich nicht, die Flunken fassen allerhöchstens mal von außen im Maulwinkel, aber eigentlich nie in Augennähe.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich konntes es mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber einer bei und aufm campingplatz hats mir gezeigt. und da, wo ich mit größeren drillingen angel (achtung im vergleich zum blinker groß, nicht insgesamt), da sind die hornis auch größer sprich weit weg von der küste, da mir dichter am ufer eben das risiko zu groß ist einen kleinen AM maul zu haken


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ich konntes es mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber einer bei und aufm campingplatz hats mir gezeigt. und da, wo ich mit größeren drillingen angel (achtung im vergleich zum blinker groß, nicht insgesamt), da sind die hornis auch größer sprich weit weg von der küste, da mir dichter am ufer eben das risiko zu groß ist einen kleinen AM maul zu haken



Das solltest du vielleicht aber auch erwähnen wenn du Leuten, die klar und deutlich geschrieben haben, dass sie von Land fischen wollen, diesen Tip gibst |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tschuldigung, das hab ich überlesen |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy-san, spät dranne heute#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
neee ich komm in letzter zeit morgens immer nich so recht aussen tee


----------



## nemles (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Gottchen, dabei hast Du doch noch etwas Zeit bis zur Null|bigeyes

Ich werde heute mal ein paar Hornies ärgern, mal sehen, ob die schon in Strandnähe sind:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

errinner mich nich daran wollte eigendlich auch dieses jahr mal wieder los zum hornis jagen aber dat kann ich wohl vergessen #d


----------



## nemles (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehe ich das richtig, das Du am WE nicht mit in Laboe dabei bist?|bigeyes  Wenn dem so ist, muß ich wohl bei Gelegenheit mal wieder bei Dir aufschlagen:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja so iss es wird einfach nichts hab mit zu viel aufgehalst arbeite durch.
sag bescheid wenn du kommen willst da findet sich denn schon etwas zeit 2-3 wochen noch hardcore und dann hab ich soweit alles abgearbeitet nehm jetzt auch erstmal nichts mehr an.
so ich werd mal wieder der tach iss kurz
bis denne
greez
andy#h


----------



## nemles (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spass denne...|wavey:

Wenn, dann komme ich ohne große Vorwarnung. Ich sach Bescheid. Mai und Juni sind ausgebucht, aber danach, mal sehen...#6


----------



## HD4ever (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr Frühaufsteher und Langschläfer |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, auch mal "Moin" in die Runde gesagt!|wavey:


Nur noch heut bis 17.00Uhr und morgen bis 12.30Uhr und dann ist Ostseetime...:vik::q

Allerdings hat mir mein Onkelchen gestern Abend abgesagt!|uhoh:
Das ärgert mich etwas!!!

Na ja, Konsequenz daraus ist, dass ich ihn nicht mehr frage, ob er mit will. #d


Mein Daddy, Liz und ich freuen uns aber schon total auf die drei Tage.:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man Man isses schwer vernünftige gebracuhte Alus bis 200€zu bekommen |uhoh:

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wo ich mal gucken kann, außer bei eBay?


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Man Man isses schwer vernünftige gebracuhte Alus bis 200€zu bekommen |uhoh:
> 
> Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wo ich mal gucken kann, außer bei eBay?




Klapper doch einfach mal diverse Schrottplätze ab...
die haben eigentlich immer ne echt gute Auswahl, zu schmalen Preisen!
Hab ich bei meinen ersten Karren auch so gemacht!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn,

Warst Du schon in Fockbek bei Bench (ich glaube der wird so geschrieben?!)


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Man Man isses schwer vernünftige gebracuhte Alus bis 200€zu bekommen |uhoh:
> 
> Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wo ich mal gucken kann, außer bei eBay?


 
Wat fürn Lochkreis hat der gute, Standard 4/100? denke schon das sich da was machen läßt, ich hör mich mal um.

...ansonsten auf den WWW Szene Seiten mal die Marktplätze durchstöbern #c


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schrottplatz? |bigeyes Mmhh... Muss ich mal schauen.

@Kai
nee da war ich noch nicht. Kann ich aber auch mal hindüsen.
Weißt du wo Großmann zuletzt war, da bei Hagebau...da soll jetzt auch einer sein, mal schauen, dann fahre ich mal zu beiden.

@Chris
jo 4x100, 16 Zoll 7J und 195er oder 205er Reifen solltens sein :q
Ich weiß, sehr speziell, aber bis Mitte Juni werde ich wohl fündig sein, denke ich. Kenne im Moment quasi jede Felge die bei eBay drin ist 
Letztens habe ich leider nen geiles Schnäppchen verpasst...aber dat wird noch.
Die Scene Seiten habe ich auch alle im Blick :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
endlich Freitag :vik: endlich wieder angeln :vik:

@Fynn
bis Mitte Juni sollte da wohl was zu machen sein #6 das glaub ich auch.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin endlich freitag und kein ende zu sehen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
alles Klar?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha so wie es fynn geht ging es mir auch mal.|uhoh: dazumal wo ich meinen passat erworb |rolleyes hab denn auch gesucht und gewühlt .aber alles wird gut nur mal so zum ansporn .hab nach langen hin und her meine bbs mit komplett neuer bereifung dann in der woche ich glaub es war ein dienstag vormittag bei boey gekauft für 79 europas :vik KOMPLETT) mann was hat der verkäufer gekotzt :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Gemeinde #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> alles Klar?



klar alles klar freu mich schon auf die sonne nacher |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oha so wie es fynn geht ging es mir auch mal.|uhoh: dazumal wo ich meinen passat erworb |rolleyes hab denn auch gesucht und gewühlt .aber alles wird gut nur mal so zum ansporn .hab nach langen hin und her meine bbs mit komplett neuer bereifung dann in der woche ich glaub es war ein dienstag vormittag bei boey gekauft für 79 europas :vik KOMPLETT) mann was hat der verkäufer gekotzt :q:q:q


 
dat kann nicht angehn' wo holst Du diese Angebote immer her #d#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar alles klar freu mich schon auf die sonne nacher |uhoh:


 
...die dir auf'n Kopf beim Arbeiten knallt, oder wat #c:q ließt sich ein bischen zynisch :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat kann nicht angehn' wo holst Du diese Angebote immer her #d#6



man darf nicht übereilt handeln gut ding will weile haben sachte mein opa schon immer zu mir #6 und der wusste von was er sprach.hab mir diese eigenschaft dann angenommen:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...die dir auf'n Kopf beim Arbeiten knallt, oder wat #c:q ließt sich ein bischen zynisch :q



richtich bist mittags schon immer fix und alle gestern konnsteste vor lauter wärme auchnoch handschuhe tragen ( schwarzer glasierter ziegel )


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar alles klar freu mich schon auf die sonne nacher |uhoh:



Hatte gestern den ganzen Tag Sonne pur auf der Seebrücke in Pelzerhaken.

Schön die Unterarme rot werden lassen.:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hatte gestern den ganzen Tag Sonne pur auf der Seebrücke in Pelzerhaken.
> 
> Schön die Unterarme rot werden lassen.:q:q


 
...nu laß dich nicht bitten :q sach schon was gab es zu holen auf der meiner Lieblings Seebrücke |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...nu laß dich nicht bitten :q sach schon was gab es zu holen auf der meiner Lieblings Seebrücke |rolleyes



Jepp, dicke fette Hornis. Aber die Hauptzeit ist noch nicht ran.
Sie beißen noch sehr zaghaft und es waren eine Menge Aussteiger:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich mach mich denn mal vom acker.
wünsch euch ein schönes we und schöne pfingsten
bis denne
greez
andy#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, dicke fette Hornis. Aber die Hauptzeit ist noch nicht ran.
> Sie beißen noch sehr zaghaft und es waren eine Menge Aussteiger:c


 
..wie geil, dann kann ich ja am WE beruhigt nach Neustadt, hab da 'ne echt entspannte Slippe gefunden  und legger Hornis angeln :vik:


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschaui Andy #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so ich mach mich denn mal vom acker.
> wünsch euch ein schönes we und schöne pfingsten
> bis denne
> greez
> andy#h


 
..dat wünsch' ich Dir auch #h

Bis denn


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wie geil, dann kann ich ja am WE beruhigt nach Neustadt, hab da 'ne echt entspannte Slippe gefunden  und legger Hornis angeln :vik:



Mit Boot steigen natürlich die Chancen, würde so Richtung Sirksdorf auf 3-5 Metern versuchen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist doch mal ne Ansage #6 will mal 'ne legger runde mit Wattis Angeln und nebenbei vlt. ein paar Würfe mit Heringsfetzen, also Natur Pur am WE 

..vlt gibts ja abends 'nen lütten Steinbutt auf Hornibeet


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also auf Wattis hatte ich Null Biß.

Hatte Abends noch mit Neustädter Ureinwohnern gesprochen, die meinten, im Moment läuft fast nix auf Platte. Erstes Maiwochenende noch Super Fänge, und seit dem Totentanz.

Und die gesamte Bucht ist mit Netzen zugepflastert.:c#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also auf Wattis hatte ich Null Biß.
> 
> Hatte Abends noch mit Neustädter Ureinwohnern gesprochen, die meinten, im Moment läuft fast nix auf Platte. Erstes Maiwochenende noch Super Fänge, und seit dem Totentanz.
> 
> Und die gesamte Bucht ist mit Netzen zugepflastert.:c#q


 
...hört sich fast so an als könnte ich mir die Kohle für die Würmer sparen :q 

Über die Netze hab ich mich auch schon ordentlich geärgert, vor allem vorm Klinikum, da ist ja jeder cm² zugetackert #d


----------



## HD4ever (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ...
also ich muß ja sagen das ich in der Neustädter Bucht noch nie was richtiges gefangen habe 
liegt aber wohl vor allem da dran das ich meistens lieber nen Stück weiter fahre ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!#h

Nur noch vier Stunden rumkriegen und dann ist langes WE und Ostsee...:q

Juhu!!!!


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Leude!#h
> 
> Nur noch vier Stunden rumkriegen und dann ist langes WE und Ostsee...:q
> 
> Juhu!!!!



Und ich mache hier "Powermäßig-Tapeten-an-die-Wände-Klatschen". Muß spätestens morgen Mittag fertig sein (bzw. ein Ende abzusehen sein), sonst läßt mich Frauchen nicht los.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ich mache hier "Powermäßig-Tapeten-an-die-Wände-Klatschen". Muß spätestens morgen Mittag fertig sein (bzw. ein Ende abzusehen sein), sonst läßt mich Frauchen nicht los.




Denn mach hinne, mej'n Jong!!!:q

Außerdem wollte doch dein Frauchen mitkommen...
Liz freut sich doch schon, mal nicht die einzige Lady zu sein!#h


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Denn mach hinne, mej'n Jong!!!:q
> 
> Außerdem wollte doch dein Frauchen mitkommen...
> Liz freut sich doch schon, mal nicht die einzige Lady zu sein!#h



Ich geb ja schon Gas, 12 Bahnen schon verlötet. Und das am frühen Morgen.#q

Frauchen hat (logischerweise bei diesem Chaos in der Wohnung) eine etwas abweisende Haltung. Aber das kriege ich schon hin bis heute Abend |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich geb ja schon Gas, 12 Bahnen schon verlötet. Und das am frühen Morgen.#q
> 
> Frauchen hat (logischerweise bei diesem Chaos in der Wohnung) eine etwas abweisende Haltung. Aber das kriege ich schon hin bis heute Abend |supergri|supergri|supergri



Renovieren gibt doch immer Chaos...#c:q
Sollte dein Frauchen doch auch wissen und da drüber hinweg sehen!#h|rolleyes

Freu mich schon auf euch!


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie geil, nur noch zwei Stündchen...:q

Jetzt geh ich mir erst mal nen Kaffee holen!:vik:



Jungs, es ist Gummifisch Wetter!!!:g


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu müßt Ihr abba auch langsam los Die Autobahnen sind voll heute|bigeyes Und fahrt vorsichtig|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch ne viertel Stunde muß ich hier im Büro ausharren...
dann schnell nach Hause fahren, alles in den Bus packen und spätestens gegen 15.00Uhr sind wir auf der Bahn!:q

Ich rechne mal mit höchstens sieben Stunden!
Also ist 22.00Uhr mein angepeiltes Ziel.

Gerast wird eh nicht mehr und Stau dank TMC umfahren...


Also alles in Butter!!!:vik:


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen... A1 ab Hamburg ist ne einzige Baustelle|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo, eben grad gab's ne dratsische Planänderung.........|bigeyes



































*WIR KOMMEN UND ZWAR MIT DER GANZEN FAMILIE!!!!

:vik::vik::vik:

Schwiegereltern und Kinder kommen kurzfristig mit!!!:q

Jetzt wirds ein richtig oberhammergeiles Wochenende...





Abmeldung gen Ostsee!!!|jump:
*


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich ruf Euch morgen mal wegen Treffen an. Gute Reise.|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsch euch schon mal ellen nen schöööönes Pfingstwochenende |wavey:
war vorhin beim doc und der Zwerg hat nun Scharlach :-(
wird also wohl nicht viel das WE ... 
laßt mir nochn paar Fische drin in der Ostsee :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen... A1 ab Hamburg ist ne einzige Baustelle|bigeyes


 

..wer fährt denn über die 1, 7 ist angesagt und da ist wie immer :q alles Frei :vik: 

*#6 Viel Spaß euch allen und ein schönes Pfingstwochenende #6*


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wer fährt denn über die 1, 7 ist angesagt und da ist wie immer :q alles Frei :vik:
> 
> *#6 Viel Spaß euch allen und ein schönes Pfingstwochenende #6*



Ähhmm, stümmt ja |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich Dussel hätte mich ja dann glatt verfahren :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähhmm, stümmt ja |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich Dussel hätte mich ja dann glatt verfahren :m


 
ja ne schon klar 
..aber Du fährst doch B404,A21 ;+|kopfkrat oder lohnt das um HH rum zueiern und zur A7?


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja ne schon klar
> ..aber Du fährst doch B404,A21 ;+|kopfkrat oder lohnt das um HH rum zueiern und zur A7?


 

Keule, erstens, war das nicht für meinen Weg bestimmt
Zweitens, den Weg ans Wasser finde ich immer irgendwie (ob Nord- oder Ostsee spielt keine Rolle; 

Und drittens hab ich so ne Navieschlampe, der sach ich, wo ich hin will und die weckt mich, wenn wir da sind.:q:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und drittens hab ich so ne Navieschlampe, der sach ich, wo ich hin will und die weckt mich, wenn wir da sind.:q:m



|muahah:geht mir auch immer so :q so wünsche euch frohe pfingsten ich werd dann mal den dreck vom arbeitstag abspülen und mich auf den nächsten vorbereiten|uhoh:

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:geht mir auch immer so :q so wünsche euch frohe pfingsten ich werd dann mal den dreck vom arbeitstag abspülen und mich auf den nächsten vorbereiten|uhoh:
> 
> greez
> andy




Ebenfalls ein frohes Pfingstfest.#h
Grüße mal bei Gelegenheit die Taxi-Lady|rolleyes

Wie, nächster Arbeitstag? Muddu morgen wieder los?|kopfkrat:r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na klar rom muß fertich :q und ich will mit macht reich werden

mach ich mit den grüßen so nu aber unter die dusche
bis die tage denn

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann viel Spaß auffe Kleeche, ich werde morgen Familie einpacken und Dirk-San und Anhang einen Kurzbesuch abstatten.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und drittens hab ich so ne Navieschlampe, der sach ich, wo ich hin will und die weckt mich, wenn wir da sind.:q:m


 

mönsch Hase
...Du weißt doch wer sich auf _Uschi_ verläßt, ist verlaßen _:vik: :q_


_...soll ja Leute geben die den weg zur eigenen Arbeitsstelle, nicht ohne Navi bewältigt bekommen  _


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
melde mich zurück aus Neustadt, Ergebnis 6 legger Platten, 4 davon schon verputzt, 2 zum Muttertag abgegeben  

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/33/kleinbootallg017cx5.jpg
http://img110.*ih.us/img110/33/kleinbootallg017cx5.b61e84cddb.jpg

Das war heute teilweise schon unangenehm heiß :vik: 
Gebissen hats vor Rettin auf der Sandbank bei ca.6m, hab mich da unmotiviert treiben lassen und den anderen beim "arbeiten" zugesehen  bei denen lief es scheinbar nicht so gut, die waren am suchen wie blöde, hab nur mit einem gesprochen, die hatten zu dritt 2 Dorsche in ca.4Std #c

..hätte ich nicht den Platz gewechselt #d richtung Sierksdorf, weil vor Rettin 'ne komische Welle aufkam, wär da noch viel mehr gegangen, tja mit Fehlentscheidungen muß man halt leben  
ansonsten ein entspannter Naturköder Tag, ohne schmadder Hände, dank Erste-Hilfe-Handschuhen.

Dafür hats mich heut' morgen fast aus dem Sitz geschmissen....


http://img292.*ih.us/img292/1674/kleinbootallg015ii7.jpg
http://img292.*ih.us/img292/1674/kleinbootallg015ii7.e22f6c2dc9.jpg

Jetzt geht's jawohl los #d #d #d :v das der Sprit teuer ist ist eine Seite, aber Diesel teurer als Benzin |abgelehn


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> melde mich zurück aus Neustadt, Ergebnis 6 legger Platten, 4 davon schon verputzt, 2 zum Muttertag abgegeben
> 
> http://img110.*ih.us/img110/33/kleinbootallg017cx5.jpg
> ...




Schöne Fische haste da gefangen  und zum Spritpreis habe heute 1.48,9 für den liter Super bezahlt.
Da ist der Sprit bei euch ja richtig günstig|bigeyes
Außer Diesel

Wünsche einen schönen Feiertag#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische haste da gefangen und zum Spritpreis habe heute 1.48,9 für den liter Super bezahlt.
> Da ist der Sprit bei euch ja richtig günstig|bigeyes
> Außer Diesel
> 
> Wünsche einen schönen Feiertag#6


 
Moin Günni

jepp alle 30-35 ausser einer kleinen Platte 25, aber die wollte wohl nicht mehr Leben, hatte geschluckt bis zum Ausgang 

Hab gelesen in HH sind sie schon bei 1.51,9 #d das war Bad Segeberg, aber auf dem Rückweg wars dann wieder normal teuer |evil:

Gleich gehts nochmal nach Neustadt, mal sehen was heute geht  hoffe der Anglertreff hat noch ein paar Wattis übrig, ansonsten bin ich aufgeschmissen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich war gestern mal mit der 6m Kopfrute los...

War auch ganz geil einen 5pfd Aland und einen 5pfd Brassen darauf zu drillen #6
Ist mal was anderes...


----------



## nemles (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger#h

Ich soll Euch schön von Liz und Dirk grüßen. Wir haben gestern mal die Bande in Laboe besucht und ein gaaaannz lustigen und leckeren Grillabend zusammen verbracht.

Die beiden waren gestern zusammen mit Neuangler Josef auf der Langeland zum Fischen draußen. Nun hat Dirk außer seiner Traum-Mefo noch ein weiteres Ziel vor den Augen

Es ist aber auch wirklich ein (mehrere) ganz dickes Ding, was sich das personifizierte Anfängerglück namens Josef da geleistet hat.:q:q:q

Aber das werden die beiden selber berichten, wenn sie wieder zu Hause sind. Haben ja noch zwei Ausfahrten Zeit, die Scharte wieder auszuwetzen. |supergri:m

Und das Wetter ist sowieso top. Also Petri, vielen, vielen Dank für den gelungenen Abend und stellt Eure Ehre wieder her.#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!

So, sind eben wieder wohl behalten im WW aufgeschlagen.:vik:

Was war'n das für obergeniale drei Tage!!!#6:q

Es wurde der Meter geknackt, zwar nicht von mir und Liz, aber mengenmäßig konnte ich wenigstens wieder mit dem "Neuangler"
gleich ziehen...

Bericht werde ich mich morgen drann setzen. Ich sach nur, so goile Bilder haben wir gemacht, das ist der Kracher!!!

Jetzt erst mal ne Erfrischungsziggi und dann Bett. 


Ich hätte echt noch drei Wochen länger oben bleiben können!


Bis denn


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
|gaehn: |gaehn: 
jau wat für ein fettes WE :vik:
hab gleich auch noch ein paar Pics #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch wat is den mit Herrn Andy los #c hat wahrscheinlich gebuckelt wie ein Irrer am WE und nu muß er auspennen


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgääähhhhnnn,#h

Also von mir aus könnten die freien Tage ruhig noch weiter gehen.|gr:
Ist ja Bilderbuchwetter.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie jetzt? ist bei Dir hübsches Wetter, hier ist alles Grau #c


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jeppp, strahlend blauer Himmel, kein Wölkchen zu sehen und die Vögel schreien schon wie verrückt.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na Vögeln tuts hier auch ordentlich, aber die Sonne will wohl nicht mitspielen


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also wie es im Moment aussieht, wird das wieder so ein geiler Tag, wie es die letzten auch war.:k

Unterschied ist nur, das ich heute wieder auf Arbeit muß:c
und mich nicht mehr mit widerspenstigen Tapeten rumärgen muß.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Unterschied ist nur, das ich heute wieder auf Arbeit muß:c
> und mich nicht mehr mit widerspenstigen Tapeten rumärgen muß.


 
|pftroest:  #c na dann werd' ich mal versuchen Dich mit ein paar Fisch Bildern zu erfreuen, hatte am Samstag meinen ersten Dorsch über 65cm vom Kleinboot  


http://img253.*ih.us/img253/7118/kleinbootallg110508001rs3.jpg
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/7118/kleinbootallg110508001rs3.87ec7611b5.jpg

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/3083/kleinbootallg110508002yk8.jpg
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/3083/kleinbootallg110508002yk8.eb4c7994ea.jpg
...wir zeigen das erste weiß des Tages :vik:

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/3395/kleinbootallg110508004sr8.jpg
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/3395/kleinbootallg110508004sr8.49114fbb01.jpg

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/3896/kleinbootallg110508005qy6.jpg
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/3896/kleinbootallg110508005qy6.757a83cd6e.jpg

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5236/kleinbootallg110508006gw4.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5236/kleinbootallg110508006gw4.768cc16eba.jpg

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/9356/kleinbootallg110508009gw6.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/9356/kleinbootallg110508009gw6.931f067bf7.jpg
...extrem zickiger Patient #d

...angeblich gab es sogar einen Film von Leo Nr.2 um 55cm, aber offensichtlich hat jemand vergessen auf Aufnahme zu drücken #c#q :q


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schööööönes Teil. Dickes Petri #r

Und Du den ganzen Tag ohne Kopfbedeckung? Da wird man ja brainklödderich  bei der Sonne.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schööööönes Teil. Dickes Petri #r
> 
> Und Du den ganzen Tag ohne Kopfbedeckung? Da wird man ja brainklödderich  bei der Sonne.


 
Dangeschön, hab normalerweise ein Cap auf, aber nach dem harten Drill  brauchte die Birne Frischluft


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey leute 
glückwunsch zu den super fängen .ich könnte :vwill auch endlich mal wieder los aber die makrelentour werd ich nich sausen lassen und danach fahr ich gleich nochmal los .noch 2 wochen dann hab ich endlich wieder luft .dann gehts auch endlich ans boot.
goile bilder chris #6
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Möönsch Andy,

Du scheinst ja ganz schön unter Wind zu stehen, so selten sieht man Dich in letzter Zeit.#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Möönsch Andy,
> 
> Du scheinst ja ganz schön unter Wind zu stehen, so selten sieht man Dich in letzter Zeit.#d



ruhig blut bald bin ich wieder öfter aktiv#6 so und jetzt erstmal ein paar kühle blonde:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey leute
> glückwunsch zu den super fängen .ich könnte :vwill auch endlich mal wieder los aber die makrelentour werd ich nich sausen lassen *und danach fahr ich gleich nochmal los .noch 2 wochen dann hab ich endlich wieder luft* .dann gehts auch endlich ans boot.
> goile bilder chris #6
> greez
> andy


 
Moin Andy
wird Zeit das wir mal zusammen raus kommen #6 paßt mir gut in 2 Wochen


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ruhig blut bald bin ich wieder öfter aktiv#6 so und jetzt erstmal ein paar kühle blonde:q



Plost.|supergri#6

Dafür werd ich demnächst etwas seltener hier anzutreffen sein.
Die Rumreiserei geht wieder los.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Plost.|supergri#6
> 
> Dafür werd ich demnächst etwas seltener hier anzutreffen sein.
> Die Rumreiserei geht wieder los.


 
...denk an die mitbringsel aus Mexiko :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Schöne Bilder! Bin gespannt auf Dirks Bericht. Ich fahr Freitag wieder hoch 

Dieses Mal sind aber die Zander fällig die ab dem 15ten wieder frei sind 

CU

Kai


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> wird Zeit das wir mal zusammen raus kommen #6 paßt mir gut in 2 Wochen




neeeee dann leg ich erstmal am boot hand an


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...denk an die mitbringsel aus Mexiko :q:q:q



wie jetzt mexico #c denk mal an meine frau die sammelt namensbücher aus aller welt. wenn du nächstes mal kommst kannste sie überraschen :q und ich gib dir inner stillen ecke die unkosten |supergri|supergri|supergriin alkohol oder paper :q


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt mexico #c denk mal an meine frau die sammelt namensbücher aus aller welt.



Was sind Namensbücher? Etwa so wie bei uns, wenn man nicht weiß,  wie man seinen Nachwuchs benennen soll?#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Was sind Namensbücher? Etwa so wie bei uns, wenn man nicht weiß,  wie man seinen Nachwuchs benennen soll?#c



richtichhhh bücher mit namen der landessprache


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtichhhh bücher mit namen der landessprache



Na dann gucke ich zukünftig mal.#6

Hat Deine bessere Hälfte schon Dänemark?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann gucke ich zukünftig mal.#6
> 
> Hat Deine bessere Hälfte schon Dänemark?



das wäre cool .
na klar scandinavien hat sie soweit ich weis komplett australien und teile von der usa auch denn noch von den türken ,indien und glaube spain


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da habe ich ja mal ne lohnenswerte Nebenbeschäftigung.|rolleyes

Ich halte die Augen offen.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja mal ne lohnenswerte Nebenbeschäftigung.|rolleyes
> 
> Ich halte die Augen offen.#6



goil danke

sach mal weist du ab wann die fischer dorschpause haben


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> goil danke
> 
> sach mal weist du ab wann die fischer dorschpause haben



wieso haben? War meines Wissens vom 01.03.0-30.04.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> wieso haben? War meines Wissens vom 01.03.0-30.04.



achso war da nich was bis 1.09


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast recht hab gerade mal schell gegooglet na denn werd ich mal meinen kumpel bescheid geben der hatte nemlich gefragt


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähm, das wäre neu für mich.|kopfkrat

Mache mich aber mal schlau.


----------



## nemles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hast recht hab gerade mal schell gegooglet na denn werd ich mal meinen kumpel bescheid geben der hatte nemlich gefragt



So, zum zweiten Mal seit wir uns kennen: Entweder nemles oder nämlich, aber nicht diesen MIXMAX :q:q#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
alle wieder im Land und keiner schreibt mal was #c was'n los?


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geduld Hase!!!:q
Bericht ist schon fertig, nur noch mit Bildern spicken...:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Schöne Bilder! Bin gespannt auf Dirks Bericht. Ich fahr Freitag wieder hoch
> 
> ...



Wo? In der Eider?
Kanal erst ab 1. :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn du in der Eider mal Begleitung brauchst, so hechtmäßig oder so, melde dich mal bei mir |rolleyes
Hätte nämlich echt mal Bock drauf die Eider von der Raubfischseite kennenzulernen. 
Bisher immer nur mit der Feederrute on Tour gewesen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin kommendes Wochenende oben. Wenn Du Bock hast kannst Du Freitag Abend mitkommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ja wenn Du Dir ne Gastkarte bei Achim holen willst achte 
auf die Streckenkilometer (16-22) und auf die Bootsangelerlaubnis.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst du hier: *Pfingstangeln 2008 auf der Langeland 1*


----------



## nemles (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöööööner Bericht #6#6#6

Da habt Ihr ja ne Menge Spass gehabt.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
jau schöner Bericht, aber viel zu kurz  

Hiermit schlage ich Josef zum Ehrenmitglied der MFT-Senioren Abteilung vor  :vik:
...schöner Fisch #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom


----------



## nemles (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Chris,

Die Vöglein schreien, der Himmel ist Azurblau, Lust hab ich keine also, auf zu neuen Schandtaten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Moin Chris,
> 
> Die Vöglein schreien, der Himmel ist Azurblau, Lust hab ich keine also, auf zu neuen Schandtaten.


 
..das ist sehr poetisch #6 aber triffts genau :m

Ich wünsch was


----------



## nemles (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, muß los.

Einen ereignisreichen, Streßfreien Tag wünsche ich #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ebenso, man sieht sich

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin

Endlich wieder Freitag  hoffe das Wetter wird nicht so schlecht wie angesagt 
sonst fällt die angemeldete Plattentour ins Wasser :c

Gruß


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Ja, hier ist auch Regenwetter. Die lieben Eisheiligen eben...|rolleyes
So bissel was an Regen braucht die Natur aber!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube, ich werde Sonntag Morgen mal an den Elbbach.
Vielleicht läßt sich ja ein Hecht zum Landgang überreden...


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Gestern gab es zwei Zander und zwei Hechte. Mal sehen was es heute Nachmittag gibt :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sry Kai habs erst jetzt gelesen...hatte aber eh kaum Zeit |uhoh:

Habe mir dann gestern vor der Haustür nochmal spontan 8 gute Aale gezockt #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Kein Problem 

Gestern war es recht mau- wir konnten "nur" einen Zander, Hecht und Barsch verhaften.
Der Zander war ok, Hecht und Barsch dürfen noch wachsen.

Heute war Gemeinschaftsangeln vom Verein, konnte mich über meinen glücklichen vierten
nicht beklagen da die Friedfische überall nur nicht bei uns waren.

Morgen gehts wieder los


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Heute war Gemeinschaftsangeln vom Verein, konnte mich über meinen glücklichen vierten
> nicht beklagen da die Friedfische überall nur nicht bei uns waren.



Hatte wir gestern auch. 
In Sektor A ganz genau 1 Fisch #t ... und das in der Eider |bigeyes
Sektor B  war dagegen ganz gut, 12000 war hoch...


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend 
bin gerade zurück aus Neustadt, bestes Wetter aber null Fänge  
tja keine Wattis kein Fisch #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
wat soll den das mit dem Wetter heut' morgen 5grad #d und nu grau in grau 

Hoffe nur das sich das bis zum nächsten WE legt und wieder knackig warm wird, nervt ein bischen...überall wo ich zur Drift ansetze, finden sich die dicken Wolken zum Sonne verdecken ein :vik: echt geil #d


----------



## der Jäger (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !

Bin aus dem gelobtem Land mit ordentlich Fisch wieder gekommen,pro Nase so um die 50-55 kg Forellis .
War cool in Dänemark . Freue mich schon auf´s nächste Räubertreffen.


Gruß
DER JÄGER :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen


----------



## nemles (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal wieder moin gesagt#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auch mal wieder moin gesagt#h


 
...lang, lang ist's her  :m

was machen Halle und Boot #c oder sind die vereinsamt, weil Cheffe immer arbeiten muß |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja geht irgendwie nich vorran aber bald isss wieder zeit in aussicht.
dann gehts los.


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...dann bleibt hoffentlich auch ein bischen mehr Zeit zum Frühschnacken


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dann bleibt hoffentlich auch ein bischen mehr Zeit zum Frühschnacken



jau das denke ich mal auch.|supergri
so ich muß schonwieder los bis denne dann
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

den machs mal gut #6

Bis später 
Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jäger

ui dickes Petri #6#6
Wo genau warst du denn?

Was ich noch eben loswerden wollte, habe gerade meine Alufelgen gekauft #6
16'' OZ Racing mit 215/40er Bereifung #6

Sieht sehr geil aus und der Preis war auch echt gut...


----------



## der Jäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !

          @ Fynn_sh

           Waren in Ostbirk/DK untergekommen und haben uns an 
            den umliegenden Put&Take Seen bereichert.


         Und an alle vom Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team ein |wavey:


Gruß
der Jäger:g


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Welche Seen wären das zum Bleistift?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ihr Langschläfer #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...huch sorry, Tach Tom


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Langschläfer #h


 
...jau wird in letzter Zeit immer später |rolleyes :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie langschläfer#c


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...jau wird in letzter Zeit immer später |rolleyes :q



Tja, das ist das Alter :q


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, heute nochmal einen geregelten, hektischen Arbeitstag. Ab morgen früh geht die Reiserei wieder los.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo gehts hin tom ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja, das ist das Alter :q


 
...das kanns bei mir jawohl nicht sein |clown: :q


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erst mal an die Luxemburgische Grenze, dann kurze Pause, dann Dänemark. Pause, wieder Dänemark (Angelurlaub:q:q:q) und dann Übersee.


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das kanns bei mir jawohl nicht sein |clown: :q



Wieso nicht? Junge Leute brauchen mehr Schlaf #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du hast gut immer was von der welt im auge


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du hast gut immer was von der welt im auge



Tja, das schon, nur leider sind das seit Jahren immer nur recht kurze Trips. Da sieht man nicht viel und zum Angeln kommt man dort dann auch nicht oft:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja, das schon, nur leider sind das seit Jahren immer nur recht kurze Trips. Da sieht man nicht viel und zum Angeln kommt man dort dann auch nicht oft:c



aber iss doch schon goil mal nette spritpreise zu sehen :q da macht es doch schon lohnenswert :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja, das schon, nur leider sind das seit Jahren immer nur recht kurze Trips. Da sieht man nicht viel und zum Angeln kommt man dort dann auch nicht oft:c


 
...das ist immer der gleiche Ärger, ich erleb' das auch dauernd auf Messen in München, Leipzig, Frankfurt usw. da is abends maximal noch Hotelbar angesagt, wenn überhaupt. 4-5 tage dort und ausser Messehalle nix gesehen #q


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aber iss doch schon goil mal nette spritpreise zu sehen :q da macht es doch schon lohnenswert :q



Das ist ja mal eine geile Idee, ich werde mal so die Spritpreise  vergleichen, da hab ich unterwegs wenigstens eine Aufgabe |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine geile Idee, ich werde mal so die Spritpreise  vergleichen, da hab ich unterwegs wenigstens eine Aufgabe |rolleyes


und von der billigsten tanke bringste mir mal bitte son jahresvorrat mit:q


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und von der billigsten tanke bringste mir mal bitte son jahresvorrat mit:q



Ich denke, Du fährst sonen sparsamen Frontera?:m


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du fährst sonen sparsamen Frontera?:m




jo ... gaaanz sparsam der Wagen |rolleyes
ach ja .... moin moin erstmal in die Runde !!! #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!#h

Nur noch heute den Tag gut rumbringen und dann ist schon wieder verlängertes WE!:vik:
Es ist echt kaum zum aushalten...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Leude!#h
> 
> Nur noch heute den Tag gut rumbringen und dann ist schon wieder verlängertes WE!:vik:
> Es ist echt kaum zum aushalten...|rolleyes


 
...is dat nicht ein bischen sehr verlängert |rolleyes |supergri schon was geplant?


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werde das WE auf Rügen sein .... 
allerdings ohne Boot und wohl ohne Angeln :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...is dat nicht ein bischen sehr verlängert |rolleyes |supergri schon was geplant?



Ja, Freitag bissel was am Weiher werkeln und Abends dann Fischverköstigung für die Familie...
Samstag einen Zaun um unser Kartoffelfeld ziehen, damit uns die dollen wilden Schweine nicht wieder ärgern können!

Sonntag dann extrem Grilling!!!:vik:
Hast net Lust dir Jasmina ins Auto zu packen und mal den Westerwald zu besuchen?
Samstag Abend schön gepflegt einen zischen gehen und Sonntag dann nen megaentspannten Tag machen...:q



@Jörg,

wie Rügen ohne angeln????|bigeyes#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, Freitag bissel was am Weiher werkeln und Abends dann Fischverköstigung für die Familie...
> Samstag einen Zaun um unser Kartoffelfeld ziehen, damit uns die dollen wilden Schweine nicht wieder ärgern können!
> 
> Sonntag dann extrem Grilling!!!:vik:
> ...


 
...weißt ja der weg richtung Ostsee ist ca 500km kürzer, ich wollt' eigentlich am Sa bei der AB-Bellyboat-Veranstaltung in Neustadt mal vorbei schippern, ich hab da ums Eck noch 'ne Rechnung mit den platten Gesellen offen 

Danke trotzdem für die Einladung, vlt. kriegen wir das ja hin wenn ihr nach Laboe zur BKT fahrt, ich mußte wieder absagen, weil is Urlaub zu der Zeit, Adria wir kommen :vik: da sind wiederum Monster-Hornis die sich letztes Jahr gepflegt zurück gehalten haben, die sind dieses Jahr auch noch fällig |director:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Jörg,
> 
> wie Rügen ohne angeln????|bigeyes#q


 
|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes ;+ was machen, Rügen ohne Angeln? #d#d#d :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du fährst sonen sparsamen Frontera?:m


hallllooooo der frisst nur 9 liter iss doch sparsam oder nich nagut wenn ich mal ein kleines bissel schneller fahre werdens auch mal 12 |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hallllooooo der frisst nur 9 liter iss doch sparsam oder nich nagut wenn ich mal ein kleines bissel schneller fahre werdens auch mal 12 |rolleyes



Ups, hab ich mich erschrocken.|uhoh: Du um diese Uhrzeit im Bord.|evil:
Sehr ungewöhnlich.

Das mit den zwölf beim schnell fahren... Ja, ne, geht schon klar


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris #h

nix feder mehr im bestand #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
alles gut?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris #h
> 
> nix feder mehr im bestand #c


 
:r:r:r|rolleyes na dann muß ich wohl mal sehen wo ich son Dingens her bekomm', das kann ja nun nicht die Welt kosten #c


----------



## nemles (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Gemeinde


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom




...was war das denn gerade, habt ihr auch son animiertes Fischbild wenn ihr 'ne Nachricht speichert #c #c #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten fürn fischbild


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> watten fürn fischbild


 
...ne habs schon rausgefunden, da hat sich die Werbung von oben, sich ins speichern eingemischt #c ...optische Täuschung so zu sagen


----------



## nemles (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fischbild? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Haddu schon am frühen Morgen |kopfkrat;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Fischbild? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Haddu schon am frühen Morgen |kopfkrat;+


 
..klar was denkst Du denn, natürlich hab ich schon weißes Glück *getrunken *


----------



## nemles (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..klar was denkst Du denn, natürlich hab ich schon weißes Glück *getrunken *


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

optische täuschung |bigeyes und das am frühen morgen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


>


 
wat den, wat den, Du hast doch bestimmt auch schon den 4.-5. Becher braunes heißes Wasser am oberen Eingang vorbei geschleußt |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wat den, wat den, Du hast doch bestimmt auch schon den 4.-5. Becher braunes heißes Wasser am oberen Eingang vorbei geschleußt |rolleyes



Nööö, aber den ersten gibt es in ca. 15 min. 

So, ich muß los. Wünsche Euch was. Melde mich wieder, sobald ich I-net habe.#h|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen in die Runde !!!! #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch 
man ist hier heute wieder viel los  komm kaum hinterher mit lesen

wünsche allen Süddt. hier einen schönen Feiertag, hier oben gibts sowas leider nicht mehr  :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo .... kaum passt man mal auf werden hier die Seiten wie nix vollgetextet ... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so isses, echt unerträglich und immer diese endlos Texte, ohne Absatz


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin !
na, liegen heute auch schon alle in der Sonne ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..hier geht heute wieder mal garnichts , aber ich verabschiede mich auch gleich richtung Ostsee, wir wollen nachher noch ein paar Platten verhaften 

@Jörg 
Dir viel spaß auf Rügen #6 ohne Angel 

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Dir viel spaß auf Rügen #6 ohne Angel



werd ich haben ... :c


----------



## nemles (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na hier ist ja richtig was los...;+

Komme mit dem Lesen gar nicht hinterher

Alle am Angeln?
(Ausser Andy natürlich, der ist am Arbeiten an irgendwas...:m)


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Bin gerade (Sonntag!) von der Motorregistrierung bei der Wasserrennleitung zurück.
Ich kann das nur empfehlen! Hat super geklappt, der Motor hat jetzt kaum noch Wert für
Diebe und gekostet (außer ner Kleinigkeit für den Pausenraum) hat es och nüscht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen
das war vlt. ein bescheidenes WE :v so ein übles Wetter, waren am Samstag los, hatten das Boot im Wasser, sind auch ein bischen aus dem Hafen raus, aber dann kam die tobende See, zumindest im Kleinstkutter war das 'ne tobende See  ich wär ja auch ganz gerne nach Pelzerhaken rüber, aber gegen den Wind und die Welle hatte ich keine Lust, sind dann am blauen Abel gewesen, aber ausser Kraut..nada #c
beim nächsten mal wieder 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit, alle miteinander!#h

Bei uns war das ganze WE geilstes Wetter.#6 Freitag hab ich mir sogar nen richtig ordentlichen Sonnenbrand geholt...#q|rolleyes

Vor lauter Schafferei (Zäune ziehen, Rasen mähen usw.) bin ich leider nur Sonntag Morgen zum Fischen los gekommen!
Aber mit drei Leuten 18 schöne Forellen gefangen!:vik:
Die wandern heute Abend direkt in den Räucherofen!!!

@ Chris,

warum haste denn net mal mit Wasserkugel vom Strand aus auf Horni probiert???


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Dirk #6

ich habs vom Boot aus probiert und später war es so Kalt, da hat ich kein Bock mehr


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Krass, war's bei euch richtig kalt???|kopfkrat

Auch Regen und so???#c

Hier hat's seit Wochen nicht mehr richtig geregnet. Dabei bräuchte Garten und Weiher dringend mal ein oder zwei Wochen Regen...|uhoh:
Doch Mitte der Woche solls hier bis 30° werden, allerdings noch schwül dazu. Vielleicht kommen dann ja paar Gewitter!

*F*oxtrott *U*niform *C*harly *K*ilo


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Leutz !
ach, war das nen schöööönes WE auf Rügen :k
auch mit_ohne Angel :m
richtig schön da ! 
festgestellt das ich nen schönen Campingbus brauche und das nächste mal mein Boot mitnehmen muß ! #6


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> das war vlt. ein bescheidenes WE :v so ein übles Wetter, waren am Samstag los, hatten das Boot im Wasser, sind auch ein bischen aus dem Hafen raus, aber dann kam die tobende See, zumindest im Kleinstkutter war das 'ne tobende See  ich wär ja auch ganz gerne nach Pelzerhaken rüber, aber gegen den Wind und die Welle hatte ich keine Lust, sind dann am blauen Abel gewesen, aber ausser Kraut..nada #c
> beim nächsten mal wieder




das kannst da auf der Ecke auch knicken bei der Windrichtung !!!
schlimmer als aus NO und dann mit dieser Stärke kann es da nicht sein .... |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Tach Leutz !
> ach, war das nen schöööönes WE auf Rügen :k
> auch mit_ohne Angel :m
> richtig schön da !



Noch ein Rügen-Infizierter|supergri Freut mich als EX-Rüganer, daß es Dir gefallen hat.#6 Es ist und bleibt nunmal die schönste Insel Deutschlands.
In welcher Gegend warst Du denn?


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das kannst da auf der Ecke auch knicken bei der Windrichtung !!!
> schlimmer als aus NO und dann mit dieser Stärke kann es da nicht sein .... |uhoh:


 
..ich wußte ja was mich erwartet, aber ich hab mir das schön geredet und bin dann eines besseren belehrt worden |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Noch ein Rügen-Infizierter|supergri Freut mich als EX-Rüganer, daß es Dir gefallen hat.#6 Es ist und bleibt nunmal die schönste Insel Deutschlands.
> In welcher Gegend warst Du denn?



Binz ... also die Ostküste  ( hoch und runter )


----------



## nemles (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Binz ... also die Ostküste  ( hoch und runter )


Schräg gegenüber liegt Sassnitz. Da bin ich aufgewachsen. Ist eine herrliche Gegend dort.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich weiß, da waren wir auch auf dem Weg zum Königsstuhl ...
Anglelrisch ein absolutes Paradies die Insel .... 
und eine herrliche Landschaft dort :l


----------



## nemles (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und falls ich das Rentenalter noch erlebe, gehe ich auch wieder dorthin zurück|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
ich will angeln, hier ist so ein geniales Wetter, ich könnt glatt ankuppeln und los  aber leider schreien die Wände nach Farbe


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle miteinander!#h

Hier wär mal wieder bestes Wetter um zu angeln und ich Aff sitze hier im Büro!#q#d:c


@ Tom-San,

wie heißt das Anti Knoblauchduft Zeugs nochmal???|kopfkrat#t#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und hier ist ideales Bürowetter


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris-San!|supergri

Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke!!!

Kaum ist man vom Angeln zurück, könnte man schon wieder los, wa?|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und hier ist ideales Bürowetter



|bigeyes Gibt's so Wetter auch????|bigeyes

Moinsen Kai!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

jupp grau in Grau und ab und zu mal ne Dusche... ich sag ja astreines Arbeitswetter


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> jupp grau in Grau und ab und zu mal ne Dusche... ich sag ja astreines Arbeitswetter




Och, unterm Schirmzelt würd sich's doch aushalten lassen!|supergri

Ist ja nicht kalt...


Aber irgendwie müssen ja die $'s ins Haus kommen!|rolleyes




Dazu paßt: "Ode an die Arbeit" von "Wir sind Helden"!

Hör ich zufällig grad...


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp  Außerdem sind es keine 6 Tage mehr bis zu unserem Norwegen Urlaub.
Irgendwie müssen die ganzen Überstunden ja verballert werden :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm, schönes Ding!!!#6

Da würd ich auch grad mitfahren...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mittach :vik:

..und Bergfest beim Malern...das Wochenende rück näher  Windfinder ist auch positiv drauf was das Wetter zum WE angeht, vor allem der shize Wind wird sich mal ein bischen zurückhalten.

So ein bis drei Wochen Pilgern im gelobten Land würde mir jetzt auch ganz gut passen #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heute wird mein Roller wohl zum letzten Mal betankt :q

Donnerstag ist es endlich soweit :k:k:m 

Mal sehen ob ich die Aale heute Abend noch ein bischen ärgere...warum eigentlich nicht #c


----------



## nemles (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin auch endlich wieder zu Hause. Hab es am WE leider mal wieder nicht geschafft, an der Mosel zu Angeln. Aber der nächste Trip ist ja schon vorprogrammiert.


Andy, teuerste Tanke war Trier-Innenstadt: 1.55,9 sowohl Super als auch Diesel.#q
Kuriosum Autobahn: Super 1.52,9   Diesel: 1.42,9|bigeyes
Aber nur an einer, beim Rest Diesel und Super gleich bei 1.52,9.|uhoh:

P.S. Mal spaßenshalber Strichliste Baustellen geführt:
insgesamt 26 Baustellen.



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Tom-San,
> 
> wie heißt das Anti Knoblauchduft Zeugs nochmal???|kopfkrat#t#c



Chlorophyll (Blattgrün) Tabletten, kannst aber auch Petersilie kauen, hat fast den gleichen Effekt. Und gegen Körperdunst soll Milch helfen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohhh da liegen wir ja mit 1.48 der l super ja richtig gut :q so heute hat frauchen makrelentour bezahlt wird zeit das der juli bald ran iss  ich kanns garnich mehr lesen  alle fahren zum angeln ausser ich 
bis denne greez 
andy


----------



## nemles (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich kanns garnich mehr lesen  alle fahren zum angeln ausser ich
> bis denne greez
> andy



Och Mennö, halte durch. Ist bald geschafft.
Für mich ist es auch hart. Ich "muß" noch dieses WE Hornhecht-Grillfete, nächste Woche Dorsch in Kopenhagen, danach 3 Tage langes WE Dänemark am Forellenpuff, anschließend Boardi-Nachtangeln auf Aal, und Ende Juni Makrelenangeln vor Norddeich überstehen, dann können wir endlich wieder zusammen die Peitsche schwingen :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen



nemles schrieb:


> ... Und gegen Körperdunst soll Milch helfen....


 
hört,hört 



andy0209 schrieb:


> ohhh da liegen wir ja mit 1.48 der l super ja richtig gut :q so heute hat frauchen makrelentour bezahlt wird zeit das der juli bald ran iss ich kanns garnich mehr lesen alle fahren zum angeln ausser ich
> bis denne greez
> andy


 
..dann mach Dich doch mal nen Tag frei und komm hier hoch, dann klappt das auch mit Angeln #6


----------



## nemles (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hört,hört



Arrggggghhhhhhnnnnn #q#q#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Arrggggghhhhhhnnnnn #q#q#q


 
:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :q:q:q



Irgendwann ersäufe ich Dich in der weißen Brühe :q:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Irgendwann ersäufe ich Dich in der weißen Brühe :q:m


 





Ja geil 

..schönen Abend noch #h


----------



## nemles (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..dann mach Dich doch mal nen Tag frei und komm hier hoch, dann klappt das auch mit Angeln #6



hör blos auf  freitag berlin ila, und samstag kommt mein doppelachser und somit wieder einen arsc* voll arbeit aufgehalst obwohl|kopfkrat iss ja nur das boot der motor und der trailer .aber vlt hab ich ja samstag noch nen 100 ps mercruser somit wäre die arbeit vom yamaha erstmal auf eis gelegt|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin

@Andy 
wat willste denn auf der ILA, noch ein kleines Fluggerät für zwischendurch erstehen #c  Samstag wär z.B. ein perfekter Tag um mal hier hoch zu kommen und ein bischen zu angeln #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ich weis aber ich habs schwiegervater versprochen da er die strecke nicht mehr fahren möchte .interessant iss es auf jeden fall immer wieder.hauptsache alle flieger bleiben am himmel und fallen nich einfach so zu boden. der erste unfall war gestern schon einem deutscher jagdbomber war die landebahn zu kurz |uhoh: 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ab morgen gehts rund angriff am boot und die komplette nächste woche auch :vik: ich leg denn mal ein nettes album an:m
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Ich bin gerade über was nettes gestolpert,
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4168697/Ferrari_Killer_3

voll cool! :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:das sind doch mal nette go-karts |supergri jetzt weis ich endlich wofür der smart gebaut wurde . eigendlich nur für verrückte zum umbauen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...wenn das nicht Krank ist  so'n Hayabusa Motor bringt aber auch nur Vorteile  :vik:


@Fynn

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 18ten​ 


 







 

​ 


Alles gute im neuen Lebensabschnitt, immer 'nen vollen Tank  gute Fische und neue Erfahrungen #g​ 
Chris​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups 18 fynn |schild-g  auch von mir viel spaß beim golf fahren
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Fynn!

@ Andy

nicht das Du jetzt einen Busa Motor in Dein neues Boot einbaust


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Fynn,

auch von mir auch alles Gute!

|schild-g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wenn das nicht Krank ist  so'n Hayabusa Motor bringt aber auch nur Vorteile  :vik:
> 
> 
> @Fynn
> ...



Moin,
da schließe ich mich mal an. #h


----------



## HD4ever (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

happy börthday du alter Mefo-Schrecker ! #h :m
dann feier diesen  Geburtstag mal ja auch ordentlich !!! #g


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Fynn, von mir auch alles Gute zum 





  Fahr`vorsichtig!!!  #6

LG Liz


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Männers und Liz :m#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit

und bist mit'm Auto zur Schule ?  garantiert #6 und hast die 10 min zu spät locker wieder rausgefahren 

..laß mal sehen Deinen Volksflitzer  



Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Natürlich :q

Ich mach ein Bild wenn die Alus da sind, im Moment s chockts echt nicht mit 13 Zoll 175/70 Winterreifen |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fynn, auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltag.|wavey:

Fahre immer schon vorsichtig und allzeit unfallfrei.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leutz
Auf gehts nach Berlin zur ILA
wünsch euch was fürs WE.
greez
Andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen 

so was lange währt..... endlich gehts los zur lang geplanten, aber nie vollzogenen Plattentour, ich hoffe nur der Wind wird eher weniger, aber ne flockige O 3-4 #c mal sehen was da kommt  

Ich wünsch ein schönes WE, falls ihr nichts von mir hört hat mich der erwünschte Heili nach Langeland gezogen  :vik: 

Chris

@Andy 
hoffentlich hats Dich nicht überkommen und die nächste Baustelle >Fluggerät< liegt in der Halle


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Drei Tage keine Beiträge hier, das geht ja mal gar nicht...#d

@Chris, wie war die Buttjagd???|supergri


----------



## Macker (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
Hier ist ja die Hölle los.
wie warsam we Chris ? Also in Heidkate war nicht gerade Angelwind am So. ging gar nichts am sa. wäre es gerade noch so gegangen.
Ich wollte ja am sa. eigentlich los also nachder Nachtschicht ab zum Wohnwagen Kaffee kochen und los zum Platten schnappen.
Aber was ist das die Kaffeemaschiene geht nicht Shit kein Strom.
Dann ein Kleines Morgengebet und in die Kühltruhe geschaut prima seit etlichen Tagen kein Strom das sah nicht gut aus und roch bescheiden, 2 blaue Müllsäcke voll Fisch und Fleisch:c:c.
Später stellte sich dann raus das so ein scheiß Verlängerungskabel mir den FI raus geschossen hat#q#q.
Jetzt bleibt nur zuhoffen das ab 16.06 für 5 wochen der wind gnädig ist weil Ich hab jetzt Platz inder Truhe.
Wenn Ich an die schönen Filets denke könnte Ich mir ein Körperteil beissen an das Ich wohl erst mit den 3 Zähnen ran komme.
Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit der Makrelentour am 02.07 hattest du dich da Angemeldet?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
naja war leider nichts mit Platten, wie Jörg schon sagt Sonntag no way, Samstag machbar, aber leider mehr mit den Wellen gekämpft als gefischt, wollte eigentlich von Neustadt nach Rettin, aber irgendwo vorm Klinikum Pelzerhaken hab ich mich umentschieden und bin *mit* der Welle (ich war inzwischen linksseitig gewässert  und hatte kein Bock weiter gegen Wind und Welle an zu fahren) richtung Sierksdorf "zurück". Dort war leider alles Verkrautet :v also Anker raus, runter ins Boot, 'ne konische in'n Mundwinkel und gesonnt, dabei Beine und Birne übelst verbrannt |rotwerden #c 

@Jörg
mein Beileid zu den vergangenen Fischen, hab schonmal ein halbes Schwein nach 'nem Monat ohne Kühlung gesehen :v:v:v hoffe soweit wars noch nicht 
...wat den 02.07 angeht...ich weiß selber nicht mehr wann ich gebucht habe |peinlich Du hattest doch zwei Termine, an einem davon hab ich auch gebucht. könntest Du mir nochmal sagen wann der 2te Termin ist dann call ich mal eben Eggi und frag' nach |kopfkrat


----------



## Macker (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der 2te Termin war der 20.06 aber Ich glaube du wolltest den 2.7 anmelden .
Gruß jörg


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo aus Mainz an alle ! 
war das WE auch an der Ostsee - Boot erst gar nicht mitgenommen bei der Windstärke und -richtung |gr:
ich hoffe der dreht bald mal und abschwächen wäre auch mal ne gute Idee |uhoh:


----------



## Macker (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allerdings gibt Östlicherwind meist gutes Wetter aber ne 3 würde auch reichen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt Östlicherwind meist gutes Wetter aber ne 3 würde auch reichen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
...dem stimme ich absolut zu, war Samstag ja auch eher ne mittlere 4 aber schön war das trotzdem nicht, 3 ist/wäre  optimal #6

@macker 
Ich ruf gleich mal bei Eggi an, besser nochmal fragen


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
so hab nu mit Eggi gesprochen |rotwerden natürlich der 02.07., hatte gestern schonmal in alten Beiträgen gesucht aber konnte da nichts finden #c 

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> so hab nu mit Eggi gesprochen |rotwerden natürlich der 02.07., hatte gestern schonmal in alten Beiträgen gesucht aber konnte da nichts finden #c
> 
> Chris


gugst du mal hier da haste auch gebucht mit 3 kumpels |rolleyes
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118208
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gugst du mal hier da haste auch gebucht mit 3 kumpels |rolleyes
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118208
> greez
> andy



Tja, der Chris geht wenigstens noch des öfteren Angeln...
Andy, ich freu mich schon auf Juli wie Bolles Lumpi #h:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja, der Chris geht wenigstens noch des öfteren Angeln...
> Andy, ich freu mich schon auf Juli wie Bolles Lumpi #h:m



ey bolles lumpi
ich war auch ein wenig angeln am we habs doch endlich mal wieder geschafft nen wurm zu baden allerdings nur einen dann kam das bier und mir fehlte mal wieder der drang nach süßwasserfisch,und somit ging ich schneider aus:q dafür haben wir schick einen abgebissen und legger steaks und bratwurst verhaftet. wo wollen wir uns eigendlich treffen??????
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da meine bisherige Planung so aussieht, das ich direkt von DK aus zu Euch stoße, nehme ich mal an, wir treffen uns im Hotel.

Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall vorher noch per Tel. bei Dir.
Hab jetzt (wenn es morgen gut läuft#6) für Anfang Juli nicht allzuviel auf dem Zettel. Auf jedem Fall naschen wir am Abend vorher das eine oder andere Bierchen.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar ich starte hier so gegen 11 12 uhr los schick mir mal noch die anschrift von der minibar:q und auf welchen namen gebucht iss |uhoh: nich das ich den schlüssel zur bar nich bekomme :q


----------



## nemles (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin wieder zu Hause.:vik:

Dann kann ich morgen früh in aller Ruhe Angel- und Campingzeugs einpacken und dann gehts gegen Mittag fürs lange WE wieder gen Danmark.
Wir haben mit diversen Kollegen einen Angelteich gemietet:vik:

Ich werde berichten:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Männers!|wavey:

Ich hab da mal was für uns vorbereitet...:m
Ein Bereich, wo nicht jeder reinschnüssen kann!:vik:


Wünsche dem ganzen Team ein sonniges und fischreiches Wochenende!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Tom, alte Socke!:q

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gebbes und mögen alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen!


Ganz liebe Grüße von den 4 Schäfer's


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man da iss einer ganz heimlich ein jahr älter geworden :m

|birthday:|laola:tom alles gute auch von mir  |laola:|birthday:
greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ! 
wünsche allerseits ein schönes Wochenende !!! :m


----------



## nemles (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für die Glückwünsche, Frauen und Männers.#h

Habe mich gestern selber reich beschenkt. Forellen satt, Aal, mein aller erster Saibling und meine erste Tigerforelle.
Und heftigsten Sonnenbrand anne Beine |krach:


Und Abends mit diversen Kollegen genial gegrillt und Spaß gehabt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
besser spät als nie  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltag Tom :vik:


----------



## nemles (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dangäää.#h

Heute noch einen Tag frei. Werde mal die Räuchertonne anwerfen und sehen, was bei rumkommt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dangäää.#h
> 
> Heute noch einen Tag frei. Werde mal die Räuchertonne anwerfen und sehen, was bei rumkommt.


 
..vernünftige Art seinen freien Tag zu genießen  das muß ich sagen :m

legger Räucherforelli das würd' mir jetzt auch gefallen


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute!#h

Mann bin ich froh, dass ich nen sitzenden Arbeitsplatz habe...|rolleyes
Gestern beim Fußball Dorfturnier gespielt, heute tun etwas die Knochen weh!#t#q
Ich glaube, bin etwas eingerostet! Muß wieder mehr Sport machen!

@ Tom,

schönen freien Räuchertag wünsch ich dir!
Laß dir die Forellies schmecken...:m


----------



## nemles (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Leute!#h
> 
> Mann bin ich froh, dass ich nen sitzenden Arbeitsplatz habe...|rolleyes
> Gestern beim Fußball Dorfturnier gespielt, heute tun etwas die Knochen weh!#t#q
> ...



Die Jungspunde mit ihren dreißig Lenzen... 
Aber laß mal, die Knochen tun mir auch weh. Bin am Freitag Abend beim Einsteigen ins Zelt mit dem linken großen Zeh an einem  verrostetem  Hering hängen geblieben, den jemand dort freundlicherweise hinterlassen hat.
Dieser unerwartete und äußert schmerzhafte Widerstand sorgte dafür, das ich sämtliche Körperkontrolle ausschaltete und wie ein schreiender, nasser Sack nach vorne stürzte.
Auf einem Rasenzeltplatz wäre da ja ok, aber nicht auf Kieselsteinen#q#q#q

Ende vom Lied: Dickes Loch bis auf die Knochen am Zeh, beide Knie aufgeschlagen, die Hände fühlen sich an wie bei einem Torwart nach einem schlechten Spiel|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Aber es war trotzdem ein geiles Wochenende.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk und Tom

|pftroest: dat klingt ja mal wieder stark nach KzH bis DZE :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen ! 
mal was zu der Einladung zu der Interessengemeinschaft ....
auch wenn das eine geschlossene Gruppe ist- so kann doch trotzdem jeder mitlesen ! 
nur selber was schreiben oder beitreten geht halt nicht |kopfkrat
ich dachte ja auch da kännte man sich mal unter sich unterhalten - aber anscheinend geht das doch nicht nur so #c

ich will nächsten Samstag mal los auf die Ostsee zum Plattfischangeln vom verankerten Boot aus ... jemend gute Tips für mich ?
Hab ich nich nie nich gemacht |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg
ich empfehle Deine Lieblingsgegend  Neustadt, vor Rettin läßt sichs bestens Plattenschnappen  ich bin da nur rübergedriftet (Anker vergessen), aber verankert ist da bestimmt 'ne schöne Stückzahl drin.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na mal sehen ....
ersmal gucken was die Windrichtung und -stärke dann so sagt.
Bisher peile ich so Grömitz an - da wärs runter nach Rettin ja nicht so weit


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guten Morgen !
> mal was zu der Einladung zu der Interessengemeinschaft ....
> auch wenn das eine geschlossene Gruppe ist- so kann doch trotzdem jeder mitlesen !
> nur selber was schreiben oder beitreten geht halt nicht |kopfkrat
> ...




Moinsen Jörg!

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, bzw. von ner Stimme geflüstert worden...#t
Dachte echt, ich tu uns mal was Gutes!:q

Werd die Tage mal einen der Admins anhauen und fragen, ob man das nicht so schalten kann, dass nur Mitglieder dort lesen können!
Wenn halt nicht geht, dann hau ich das Ding wieder in die Tonne...


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> na mal sehen ....
> ersmal gucken was die Windrichtung und -stärke dann so sagt.
> Bisher peile ich so Grömitz an - da wärs runter nach Rettin ja nicht so weit


 
...jau von Grömitz ists der gleiche Weg, hatten am WE ja legger Ost, das war kein Spaß  haben dann im Kraut vor Sierksdorf geankert, aber mit Angeln war da nix :r


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee .... schon zu starken Ostwind seit Wochen #q
kannst du fast alles vergessen da vernünftig mit nem Kleinboot los zu fahren.

zu IG : genau den gleichen Hintergedanken hatte ich ja auch bei der von mir erstellten Trolling IG - das da halt nur die Mitglieder mal was zeigen,lesen, posten können
ich hatte Ralle von den Mods mal angehauen - aber da war das auch noch neu und keiner konnte mir dazu was sagen


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab gerade mal geguckt...der Wind dreht heute mittag auf West und soll wohl auch bis nächsten Sonntag W bleiben, ab Sa ist ne starke 3 angesagt, das halte ich für machbar bei ablandigem Wind, könnte allerdings auch ein tick zuviel sein #c


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit ! 
hab die Einladung für die IG mal abgelehnt, nicht böse sein :m
aber reingucken kann da halt auch jeder und abgesehen davon hab ich eh nicht mehr so viel Zeit um hier überall immer fleissig mit dabei zu sein ... |bigeyes
Sa will ich mal los mitn Boot - mal sehen ob ich nicht auch mal nen paar Plattfische fangen kann .... :m


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hab gerade mal geguckt...der Wind dreht heute mittag auf West und soll wohl auch bis nächsten Sonntag W bleiben, ab Sa ist ne starke 3 angesagt, das halte ich für machbar bei ablandigem Wind, könnte allerdings auch ein tick zuviel sein #c



neeee ..... 3 ist noch allerbest ! ( kommt natürlich auch aufs Boot an ) :m
4 geht auch noch gerade so, ab ner 5 wird das dann wohl immer nix mehr .... sind so meine Erfahrungen.
sobald die ersten Schaumkronen auf den Wellen zu sehen sind besser wieder einpacken oder gar nicht erst rausfahren ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> hab die Einladung für die IG mal abgelehnt, *sowas aber auch #d* nicht böse sein :m *NEIN, ich doch nicht...|gr:*
> aber reingucken kann da halt auch jeder *wird sich eventuell bald ändern!*
> und abgesehen davon hab ich eh nicht mehr so viel Zeit um hier überall immer fleissig mit dabei zu sein ... |bigeyes
> Sa will ich mal los mitn Boot - mal sehen ob ich nicht auch mal nen paar Plattfische fangen kann .... :m




*War ein Scherz! Keiner ist böse!*
*Deshalb kein Ding Jörg!|wavey:
Ist ja auch noch ne fixe Idee mit der verschlüsselten IG...:m
*


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann halte mich mal auf dem laufenden mit dem "wird sich evtl bald ändern"  :m
so hatte ich mir das ja auch mal gedacht mit der trolling IG |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> dann halte mich mal auf dem laufenden mit dem "wird sich evtl bald ändern"  :m
> so hatte ich mir das ja auch mal gedacht mit der trolling IG |rolleyes




Geht doch klar Jörg!!!:m

Erst mal gucken, was der Dok sagt...


----------



## der fuchs (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen Boardis,
dann reih ich mich mal in den Klöön Club ein... ist jemand von euch in letzter Zeit an der Ostseeküste unterwegs gewesen?? wie war die Ausbeute?

gruß der olle fuchs...


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der fuchs schrieb:


> morgen Boardis,
> dann reih ich mich mal in den Klöön Club ein... ist jemand von euch in letzter Zeit an der Ostseeküste unterwegs gewesen?? wie war die Ausbeute?
> 
> gruß der olle fuchs...





Ey oller Fuchs!#h


Bissel mehr Info's deinerseits wären schon schön!:q
Wir wissen nämlich gern, mit wem wir schreiben...:m

Dann ist die Ostseeküste ein weites Feld.
Brandungsangeln, Mefoangeln, Kleinboot, Kutter...
Was genau schwebt dir vor?#c


----------



## der fuchs (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ok...dann mal etwas Input.....also Ich , mittlerweile n vierteljahrhundert Alt im wunderschönen Kiel geboren, hab als kleiner Lausbub mit 12 jahren meinen Angelschein gemacht....seit dem sitz ich mal mehr mal weniger...mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger Erfolg am Wasser.mein lieblings Binnengewässer ist der Trammersee bei Plön,bin seit jahrem Gastangler,und bin jetzt in den Verein sfv eingetreten der dieses Gewässer betreut....
Meeresangeln ist aber immernoch was ganz ganz feines und werde auch in Zukunft es nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Ich bin meistens auf der Ostseite der Kielerförde unterwegs,zwischen Laboe und Schmoel......vieleicht hat ja einer von euch in letzter zeit in dieser Region Brandungsangeln betrieben und kann mir seine Erlebnisse und Fangausbeute berichten...

lieben gruß der Fuchs...


----------



## der Jäger (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:   Moinsen !  |wavey:

Wie ich schon mal sagte , hab ich keine Zeit mehr zum angeln .
Muss Kartonspacken und meine Lieblinge :c verstauen , damit nicht einen Rutenbruch gibst beim Umzug . Wäre schade um die schönen Knüppel .
Wünsche Euch noch eine ruhige Woche und wenn raus geht , ein fettes Petri .


Gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mit Brandngsangeln kann ich nicht aufwarten ...
mal sehen ob ich am WE mal wieder zu ner Bootstour kommen werde .....


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Im Moment geht auch beim Brandungsangeln bestimmt nicht wirklich viel!|kopfkrat
Es sei denn, du hämmerst deine Montagen 100m gegen den Wind raus...:m

Nachts allerdings sollte Mefo und Dorsch mit der Spinne bestimmt ganz gut gehen!
Mann, wenn ich nur 300Km näher an der Küste wohnen würde!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, wenn ich nur 300Km näher an der Küste wohnen würde!


 
...dann hättest Du immernoch rund 250km zu Fahren


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dann hättest Du immernoch rund 250km zu Fahren




Aber zwei Stunden Fahrt sind doch eher zu verkraften...:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Im Moment geht auch beim Brandungsangeln bestimmt nicht wirklich viel!|kopfkrat
> Es sei denn, du hämmerst deine Montagen 100m gegen den Wind raus...:m
> 
> Nachts allerdings sollte Mefo und Dorsch mit der Spinne bestimmt ganz gut gehen!
> Mann, wenn ich nur 300Km näher an der Küste wohnen würde!



Nuja...MeFo will ich nich abstreiten, Dorsch wird jedoch eng...auch wenn du deine Montage auf 150m liegen hast


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Im Moment geht auch beim Brandungsangeln bestimmt nicht wirklich viel!|kopfkrat
> Es sei denn, du hämmerst deine Montagen 100m gegen den Wind raus...:m
> 
> Nachts allerdings sollte Mefo und Dorsch mit der Spinne bestimmt ganz gut gehen!
> Mann, wenn ich nur 300Km näher an der Küste wohnen würde!



egal wie weit mir würde schon ein wenig mehr zeit weiterhelfen |uhoh::q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt haben wir einen jäger und einen fuchs hier hoffendlich geht das gut . |kopfkrat
naja der jäger verpackt ja gerade alles. somit mit sicherheit auch die flinte :q
also fuchs hast freie bahn viel spaß hier.|wavey:
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris wieso verkaufst du die Multis |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
;+ gleiche frage wie fynn und die goilen pilker :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Chris wieso verkaufst du die Multis |kopfkrat


 
2 reichen erstmal, wenn ich mehr brauch order ich neue  ich bin bis jetzt erst zweimal zum schleppen gekommen, ich denke mit 4 Ruten artet das bei dem lütten Boot in Streß aus und den gilt es ja beim angeln zu vermeiden


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> ;+ gleiche frage wie fynn und die goilen pilker :c


 
Moin Andy

...hab ich leider so viele von gekauft das ich damit 2-3 leben lang losgehen kann, von daher #c was weg ist ist weg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah ja das iss nen agument und ich dachte schon du willst auf entsalztes wasser umsteigen |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ah ja das iss nen agument und ich dachte schon du willst auf entsalztes wasser umsteigen |supergri


 
...dat ist ja schon fast 'ne beleidigung  die Wobbler sind schon fast weg :vik: mal sehen ob der Rest auch noch Abnehmer findet, ich denke die Preise sind in ordnung, oder?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry Andy 
aber ich muß los, hab ein "date" in HH, ich ruf nachher mal durch #6

Bs denn
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar doch weißt doch wie das iss .nur die ruhe bewahren irgendwann findet einer dein angebot der die sachen brauch.
ich muß schonwieder mal gleich inne werkstatt heut iss tüv und den prüfer müßen wir mal ein wenig aufen sack gehen da die stützlast von meinem trailer zu hoch ist muß die achse verschoben werden .ich hoffe da gibbet es ne formel oder sowas .
greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> 2 reichen erstmal, wenn ich mehr brauch order ich neue  ich bin bis jetzt erst zweimal zum schleppen gekommen, ich denke mit 4 Ruten artet das bei dem lütten Boot in Streß aus und den gilt es ja beim angeln zu vermeiden




ach was !!!!!
ich hab mit nem Terhi Micro fun mit dem Schleppen angefangen ... 3,15m lang :m mit 4 Ruten .....
4 ist ne wirklich gute Zahl zum schleppen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen ihr Leute!:m

Mann, der olle Andy ist ja mal wieder hier!|wavey:
Wünsch dir viel Glück mit dem Tüv...
Geht dem ja nicht zu sehr auf die Klöthen, das können die hohen Herrschaften meistens nicht sooo gut ab!


Euch allen nen schönen Tag!:q


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris
kenne welche die schleppen mit nem Schlauchboot zu zweit mit 8 Ruten - *das *ist bestimmt Streß und eng vor allem - :m
wir müssen mal los - dann siehst du das es mit 4 Ruten wirklich nicht so schwer zu händeln geht wenn man das alles im Wasser nen büschn schön verteilt !  #6
2 Ruten only sind nen büchn wenig bei dem Platz auf der Ostsee finde ich .....

zeig doch nochmal Bilder von dem Boot  - dann organisieren wir das erstmal  !
wenn du die ersten erfolgreichen Schleppangeltouren auf der Ostsee hattest wirst du schon wissen was ich meine


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier mal nen Bild meiner ehemaligen "Mini-Schleppmaschine" ....
ging astrein im nahen Küstenbereich #6

wenn du "vernünftige" Schleppruten hättest - z.B. die Zebco Baltic Trolling ( 30-70g ) -
könntest du die seht vielseitig einsetzen .....
die gehen am downrigger, kannst du mit slide diver und side planern einsetzen, die gehen aber auch astrein zum Natur-,Grundangeln aufm Boot ....


----------



## der Jäger (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !

@ Andy Danke für den Tipp und vile Glück beim TÜV .


   |wavey:  Grüße an das  Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team  |wavey: 


Gruß
der Jäger  :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute!

Bin auch wieder im Lande!
Norge war saugeil- und ganz nebenbei bin ich jetzt auch hier Mod :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai 
Willkommen zurück in Europameister-Land  :vik: und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Streßposten  

Gibts schon einen Bericht, wir wollen Bilder sehen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen ihr Leute!:m
> 
> Mann, der olle Andy ist ja mal wieder hier!|wavey:
> Wünsch dir viel Glück mit dem Tüv...
> ...



moin dirksan
 bin ja öfter mal hier aber leider fehlt mir die lust zum schreiben |uhoh:
der tüv futzi war echt cool .er sachte doch glatt mach dir mal keine gedanken bau so wie es passt und dann bekommen wir das schon hin mitten tüv hauptsache der trailer kippt mit dem kahn nich nach hinten |supergri naja nu iss alles zerlegt morgen gibbet die erste schicht lack von sika #6
bald ghts wieder ans meer :vik: endlich|supergri

greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Jau der Bericht ist bei den Norge Berichten zu lesen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin @all


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Mann, was ein oberbeschissenes Fußballspiel gestern...#d#q
Na ja, vielleicht mußten sie ja auch erst mal aufwachen.#c
Aber ich glaube nicht mehr wirklich dran, dass die weit kommen!
Bin aber auch kein so fanatischer Fan.
Trotzdem hätte ich dem Ballack den Ball am liebesten dahin gesteckt, wo nie die Sonne hin scheint!!!:r


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

o neien, ich hatte den Schmerz und den Hohn schon wieder vergessen |splat: ich mußte sogar so tun als ob ich mich freue für _*die*_, die oberste Heeresführung ist gebürtige Kroatin :k:r

naja gönen wir's den Kroaten, nach der schwachen Vorstellung der deutschen Mannschaft, zum Glück nur 1:2 :g
..ansonsten wären die Kroaten spätestens an Portugal im Viertelfinale gescheitert :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> o neien, ich hatte den Schmerz und den Hohn schon wieder vergessen |splat: ich mußte sogar so tun als ob ich mich freue für _*die*_, die oberste Heeresführung ist gebürtige Kroatin :k:r
> 
> naja gönen wir's den Kroaten, nach der schwachen Vorstellung der deutschen Mannschaft, zum Glück nur 1:2 :g
> ..ansonsten wären die die Kroaten spätestens an Portugal im Viertelfinale gescheitert :vik:




Schlimm ist, das die Kroaten wirklich viel besser waren. 
Unsere Jungs sahen irgendwie verdächtig nach Trainingsdummies aus...|bigeyes
Ärgerlich ist, dass ich schon wieder vorbeigetippt habe und wieder fünf Euro weg sind! Gegen Österreich geb ich keinen Tipp ab!#q


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ... lieber keine Kommentare zum gestrigen Spiel #q
du Jungs haben vorher statt isotonischen Sportgetränken wohl Valium zu sich genommen #c


----------



## Hamburgspook (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen,

so, finde die "IG" nicht mehr wieder und werde dann mal in Zukunft hier ein wenig mitschreiben.

Dirk und Liz, wann plant Ihr denn Euren nächsten Ausflug Richtung Norden ?? Wäre mal schön, wenn wir mal zusammen wieder los könnten. So eine Kleinboot Aktion aus Neustadt auf Platte und Dorsch wäre doch mal was. Oder wir gehen mal ein Zander ärgern, hatten wir ja auch mal vor.

Bei uns war es die letzten Wochen Recht stressig, aber der SBF See ist jetzt im Sack und gestern haben wir einen Motor für das Boot gefunden. Denke noch 10 Arbeitsstunden und das Ding kann endlich ins Wasser. Nach über einem Jahr Bauzeit.....wird es auch Zeit. 

Fusi hat sich wohl erledigt. Gegen die Ösis sollten wir vielleicht noch gewinnen, aber dann kommt Portugal im Viertelfinal und dann ist mit so einer Leistung Schluß mit Lustig. 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## cozmo (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo liebe meeresangler.

mal ne bescheídene frage. ich wollte morgen von kiel aus los zum fischen, privat, da ich letzter zeit aber nicht viel von fängen gelesen habe wollte ich mal wissen ob wirklich nichts gefangen wird oder ob keiner mehr schreibt.

wer mir helfen kann sei gesegnet--. wie sieht es aus mit dorschfängen gerade?? auf welcher tiefe läuft was???

sollen wir raus nach stollergrund oder geht schon früher etwas???:vik::vik:

könnt mir auch per pn schreiben. wäre nett


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



cozmo schrieb:


> hallo liebe meeresangler.
> 
> mal ne bescheídene frage. ich wollte morgen von kiel aus los zum fischen, privat, da ich letzter zeit aber nicht viel von fängen gelesen habe wollte ich mal wissen ob wirklich nichts gefangen wird oder ob keiner mehr schreibt.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Cozmo
ich glaub' das liegt daran das z.Zt. so schlecht gefangen wird #c Platten gehen zwar, aber beim Dorsch ist im moment der Wurm drin #q
Wie es jetzt nach dem drehen des Windes von O auf W aussieht kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber es kann eigentlich nur besser werden.

Viel Glück für morgen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> so, finde die "IG" nicht mehr wieder und werde dann mal in Zukunft hier ein wenig mitschreiben.
> 
> ...




Moin Markus!

Liz und ich werden ab dem 08.08 für zehn Tage oben sein!

Am 09.08 ist ja das Boardikutterangeln, könntest dich und deine Holde doch auch noch anmelden. Sind auf jeden Fall noch zwei Plätze frei...
Aber wenn's halt nix wird, dann könnten wir die Tage drauf abends mal auf Zander los!
Mußt mir nur sagen, wo ich hinkommen soll!

Wieso findsten die IG nicht mehr wieder???



Wenn wir's fußballmäßig wirklich schaffen sollte ins Viertelfinale zu kommen, dann wird's das Aus halt da geben!
Mit so wechselhaften Spielern kann man kein großes Turnier gewinnen.


----------



## cozmo (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was heißt denn schlecht?? ist absolut nichts zu holen oder ist der fisch, muss aber gefunden werden??


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich probier das ggf morgen mal im Bereich Neustadt / Grömitz auf Leos ....
wenn ich mir aber gerade die fetten Regenschauer hier so ansehe - bin ich noch am übelegen |uhoh:


----------



## Hamburgspook (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das paßt super......Wir haben vom 01.08.2008 bis 17.08. Urlaub und fahren nicht weg. :m Da können wir mal super einen Zandertag an der Elbe einlegen oder ´ne Kleinboottour von Neustadt aus.

Werde mir das auf jeden Fall mal eintragen


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Das paßt super......Wir haben vom 01.08.2008 bis 17.08. Urlaub und fahren nicht weg. :m Da können wir mal super einen Zandertag an der Elbe einlegen oder ´ne Kleinboottour von Neustadt aus.
> 
> Werde mir das auf jeden Fall mal eintragen




Ja Super!!!

Dann könntet ihr doch auch beim Kuttercup mitmachen...:q


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zandertag an der Elbe mach ich auch gern mal mit wenn es passt !!! :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Zandertag an der Elbe mach ich auch gern mal mit wenn es passt !!! :vik:




Können da ja kurzfristig was ausmachen...

Schick mal deine Handynummer per PN rüber!
Dann gibts ne SMS wenn's Zandern geht!:m


----------



## cozmo (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo??? wenn ihr nicht mit mir schnacken wollt dann kann ich da gut drauf verzichten:r

will euren chat hier nicht zerstören!!!

:v@ ANGLERBOARD


----------



## nemles (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähhmmm wie kommst Du denn da drauf, Florian?

Du bist selbstverständlich willkommen. #h Schließlich stammt ja der Tip mit dem Antares Hotel von Dir... ;-)

Allerdings kann es hier auch vorkommen, daß mal ein paar Tage nicht all zu viel geschrieben wird.
Also nicht ungeduldig werden...Wir sind ja nicht im Chat.


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin Meeresschnacker.

Möchte mich hier auch mal "anmelden".

Komme aus Fahren. Ist ein Ort im Dreieck Passade, Schönberg, Schleesen. Somit nur 10 min bis Laboe.
............und das als begeisterter Kutterfreak und Ostsee-Angler. Geht ja gar nicht.

Wäre nett wenn ich hier mit|bla:schnacken dürfte.

@ cozmo

ganz schweres Angeln zur Zeit.

Stoller Grund oder Gabels Flach sollten auf jeden Fall angefahren werden.

Schleppt mit nem Deep Tail  und besucht auf jeden Fall die Rinne vorm Stoller.  

Ganz wichtig orange Farben. Alle gefangenen Dorsche haben den Bauch voll mit Krabben.

PS: nichtimmer gleich schimpfen. Lese hier schon lange mit und es sind ganz liebe Jungs.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Caddel!


Willkommen in der Runde!

@ cozmo

Wenn keine aktuelle Infos hat kann Dir auch keiner welche geben!

Solch einen Ton wollen wir im Board und ganz besonders im MFT nicht!


----------



## nemles (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, vielen Dank für Deinen Norge-RB.

Schönes Ding#6

Ich muß noch bis August warten :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke nemles 

Wenn ich nicht ab Montag wieder malochen müsste wäre ich am liebsten oben geblieben :q


----------



## cozmo (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na mensch ihr seid aber hier die profis. und dann kann man doch zumindest was sagen. und nicht einfach nen anderes thema anschneiden.

und ich steh da allein gelassen im regen. das ist nicht die feine!!!!#d#d

nun aber auch danke an den netten tipp.

wir werde mal sehen was morgen geht. wollen hauptsächlich mit großen gummifischen fischen!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
inner runde #h


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



cozmo schrieb:


> na mensch ihr seid aber hier die profis. und dann kann man doch zumindest was sagen. und nicht einfach nen anderes thema anschneiden.
> 
> und ich steh da allein gelassen im regen. das ist nicht die feine!!!!#d#d
> 
> ...


 
Nehmt nicht die ganz Großen. Sind ja nicht in Norwegen, wo schwarze 10 - 12 im Moment der Hit sind.

Nein Spass beiseite. Nehmt kleine Schlanke Drop-Shot Gummis in rot schwarz oder orange.

Ganz wichtig sind Wattis für Naturködermontagen. Die Platten sind schon dick und richtig legger aus der Pfanne.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Mit den Wattis muss ich Caddel recht geben, mit den Platten kann man sich
im Moment echt den ganzen Pilktag versauen (im positiven Sinne :q )


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



cozmo schrieb:


> na mensch ihr seid aber hier die profis. und dann kann man doch zumindest was sagen. und nicht einfach nen anderes thema anschneiden.
> 
> und ich steh da allein gelassen im regen. das ist nicht die feine!!!!#d#d
> 
> ...



nimm lieber kleinere gummis wenn der fisch eh schon verhalten ist solltest du nich unbedingt mit großen gummis auf deren köpfe rumhauen . und versuchs mit krabbenfarben iss immer gut im sommer |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

rofl......die Profis unter sich.

Danke für das Willkommen.

Torsk,  geiler Bericht aus Norge. Ich muß noch warten:r

09.09 gehts los zu Enni


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und nimm japanrote Jigs mit, die bringen eigentlich auch immer was 

@ Caddel

Schönes Ding! Hab Ihr noch einen Platz frei?! Ich könnte schon wieder :q


----------



## nemles (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und nimm japanrote Jigs mit, die bringen eigentlich auch immer was
> 
> @ Caddel
> 
> Schönes Ding! Hab Ihr noch einen Platz frei?! Ich könnte schon wieder :q



Nöh, jetzt bin ich erst mal dran |rolleyes


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Torsk, das könnte ich regeln.

Dann rutschen wir im Bett ein bisschen zusammen.

2 Frauen links, 2 Frauen rechts und wir in der Mitte.:l:l:l


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das geilst Bild der Tour ist aber ganz zu Anfang entstanden 
Wer braucht schon einen Motor auf der Ostsee....

(den Strand im Hintergrund sollte der eine oder andere wieder erkennen)


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja komm sagt an wenn es Euch Ernst ist.

Das regel ich.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mööönsch warum reden hier eigendlich alle vom angeln #c  ich muß noch 3 wochen warten bis ich endlich wieder los komm |rolleyes naja vlt werd ich es morgen mal bei mir am see auf aal versuchen wenn das bier nich vorher den andy gelehmt hat


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das geilst Bild der Tour ist aber ganz zu Anfang entstanden
> Wer braucht schon einen Motor auf der Ostsee....
> 
> (den Strand im Hintergrund sollte der eine oder andere wieder erkennen)


 

Wie beknackt ist das denn ???????

Jetzt mal nen Winddreher und ab geht die Post.#q


----------



## nemles (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



cozmo schrieb:


> na mensch ihr seid aber hier die profis. und dann kann man doch zumindest was sagen. und nicht einfach nen anderes thema anschneiden.
> 
> und ich steh da allein gelassen im regen. das ist nicht die feine!!!!#d#d
> 
> ...



Florian, nur mal so kurz zum Verständnis (und ohne Zeigefinger|supergri)

Der Trööt hier nennt sich M-F-T (wobei die Betonung auf SCHNACk liegt). Hier sind Leutz beieinander, die sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen völlig ungezwungen treffen oder auch nicht. Wichtig hier ist, daß wir uns einig sind über unser Hobby: Angeln.
Jeder von uns bevorzugt eigene Angelmethoden (für Gummi auf Dorsch wären z.B. Liz und Dirk die richtigen Ansprechpartner). Manche knüppern gerne die ausgefeiltesten Vorfächer, andere lieben es pur (ich z.B.) 

Das wichtige hier ist, das jeder von uns die Methoden des anderen akzeptiert, ohne das wir uns in die Haare kriegen.

Also nochmals: herzlich wilkommen #h


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Florian, nur mal so kurz zum Verständnis (und ohne Zeigefinger|supergri)
> 
> Der Trööt hier nennt sich M-F-T (wobei die Betonung auf SCHNACk liegt). Hier sind Leutz beieinander, die sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen völlig ungezwungen treffen oder auch nicht. Wichtig hier ist, daß wir uns einig sind über unser Hobby: Angeln.
> Jeder von uns bevorzugt eigene Angelmethoden (für Gummi auf Dorsch wären z.B. Liz und Dirk die richtigen Ansprechpartner). Manche knüppern gerne die ausgefeiltesten Vorfächer, andere lieben es pur (ich z.B.)
> ...


 
Ferkel :k 

ich auch


----------



## nemles (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mööönsch warum reden hier eigendlich alle vom angeln #c



Verstehe ich auch nicht...#c Morgen geht es auf Aal und Stör:m


----------



## nemles (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Ferkel :k
> 
> ich auch



Mach jetzt keinen Scheixx und ruf die Ferkelfahndersau.#t


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mach jetzt keinen Scheixx und ruf die Ferkelfahndersau.#t


 
Nein, keine Angst.Soetwas mache ich nicht, da mir auch hin und wieder solche Dinge passieren.

Bin auch nicht hochkonzentriert beim Schreiben.

Muß nebenbei auch noch Kunden befriedigen.

Einzelhandel eben,:m, aber ich mache den Job gerne.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das geilst Bild der Tour ist aber ganz zu Anfang entstanden
> Wer braucht schon einen Motor auf der Ostsee....
> 
> (den Strand im Hintergrund sollte der eine oder andere wieder erkennen)




ich kanns nich so recht deuten iss das tatsächlich nen schlauchboot( gummiboot) aussen aldi angebot mit kombinierten alu/plastik paddeln |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Caddel

um nochmal auf Norge zurück zu kommen wir alt wäre denn die Mädels?!






Au! jetzt hab ich nen Latschen ins Genick bekommen....


----------



## nemles (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Muß nebenbei auch noch Kunden befriedigen.



Wobei, der war auch nicht schlecht :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Nein, keine Angst.Soetwas mache ich nicht, da mir auch hin und wieder solche Dinge passieren.
> 
> Bin auch nicht hochkonzentriert beim Schreiben.
> 
> ...




heißt da mönsch |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Torsk, in so einem Reisebus aus NRW werden sicherlich ein paar Mädels bei sein.

Alter ist doch egal, hauptsache sie können mit Gummis *zum Fischen* umgehen.

Nein ich gerate nicht in die Falle.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich kanns nich so recht deuten iss das tatsächlich nen schlauchboot( gummiboot) aussen aldi angebot mit kombinierten alu/plastik paddeln |kopfkrat



Ich hab mir das Originalbild gerade nochmal extra vergrößert,
es ist auf jeden Fall ein GFK Boot.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Caddel
> 
> um nochmal auf Norge zurück zu kommen wir alt wäre denn die Mädels?!
> 
> ...



|supergri solange dat nur ein latschen iss und nich son oller holzbodden aus holland geht das doch|supergri


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie fragt man in der Bekleidungsbranche ?

Haben Sie einen schwarzen Blazer ?

Ja, aber der ist gerade zum Mittag.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Originalbild gerade nochmal extra vergrößert,
> es ist auf jeden Fall ein GFK Boot.



kapitäne gibts  #d#d#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haha "the finger is on the trigger" :q

@ Andy

das ist ja mein "Hausstrand", da draussen ist nichts was es interessant macht da
hin zu fahren. Die interessanten Stellen sind alle viel dichter unter Land.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Wie fragt man in der Bekleidungsbranche ?
> 
> Haben Sie einen schwarzen Blazer ?
> 
> Ja, aber der ist gerade zum Mittag.



|muahah: der iss gut|supergri   |good:


----------



## caddel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin jetzt weg.

Feierabend.

Schöne Stunden noch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui, kaum hat man(n) gestern Feierabend, geht's hier ab...|rolleyes

Erst mal @ cozmo und caddel,

|welcome: bei den Meeres Schnackern! Das "Früh" spar ich mir mal, weil das bekomm ich meist eh nicht so hin...#t|gaehn:


Und nicht verzagen, wenn mal nicht grad auf so ne Frage eingegangen wird!

Cozmo, Chris hatte dir doch schon mal geantwortet und HD4ever ne indirekte Antwort gegeben...
Ich wußte nix zum momentanen Zustand an der Kyst zu sagen, außerdem hatte ich einiges an Arbeit auf'm Schreibtisch liegen.
Dann fällts einem auch schwer zu antworten, wenn da ein neuer ne Frage hinwirft, ohne sich bissel vorzustellen! 
Mir zumindest!

Also, nochmal "Soory" für's erst mal nicht antworten. Aber hab nächstes Mal bissel Geduld, dann wird dir auch geholfen.




So, ich und Liz, wir werden heut Abend auch mal auf Aal, Zander oder Wels losziehen. Eigentlich war ja doch nächstes WE geplant, wegen der "Kaltfront". Aber die Front ist gar nicht sooo kalt, deshalb haben wir heut Nacht ordentlich Tauwürmer gesammelt. Um 17.00Uhr geht's los... Freu wie Bolle!


Wünsch euch allen ein tolles WE mit diggen Fischlies und dir, Andy San, morgen nicht so nen üblen Kater!


----------



## nemles (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk,

Dann wünsche ich Euch schon mal viel Erfolg und Petri.

Hier bei uns spielt das Wetter auch einigermaßen mit, so das ich
mich heute Abend mit einigen Boardis am See niederlasse.:vik:

Zum Anfang noch ein wenig auf Forelle und Hecht veruschen, anschließend Schlängler und mit Chance sogar Stör.|rolleyes Das hätte ja mal was, fehlt noch in meiner Trophäensammlung.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Na dann mal viel Glück! 
Ich fahre gleich zum Boardietreffen nach Hannover und wenn es die Zeit nachher 
zulässt fliegt das Boot nochmal in die Weser und darf auf Zandersuche gehen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer 
ich war gestern mit den Schuppenaalern in HH auf Aal los, leider ausser ein paar Bissen nichts gelaufen, ein paar schöne Schlängler konnten zwar verhaftet werden...
http://img61.*ih.us/img61/9871/schuppenaalegeburtstag1dv3.jpg
http://img61.*ih.us/img61/9871/schuppenaalegeburtstag1dv3.167dd15dc8.jpg
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/9227/schuppenaalegeburtstag1li7.jpg
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/9227/schuppenaalegeburtstag1li7.c385928927.jpg

...die Drogenfahnung war auch vor Ort ....
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/7601/schuppenaalegeburtstag1ws9.jpg
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/7601/schuppenaalegeburtstag1ws9.aff281724c.jpg
...mußte aber unverichteter Dinge wieder abziehen 

Es wurde gegrillt und geschnackt..
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/2839/schuppenaalegeburtstag1go1.jpg
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/2839/schuppenaalegeburtstag1go1.cf2d273759.jpg

...und auch ein bischen geangelt 
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/65/schuppenaalegeburtstag1ya1.jpg
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/65/schuppenaalegeburtstag1ya1.d2dbff3714.jpg
Uli(Sundvogel) beim Zandern

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/7814/schuppenaalegeburtstag1sg1.jpg
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/7814/schuppenaalegeburtstag1sg1.ba2d8a2450.jpg
Fischkoop beim Kringelangeln 

Das beste ein lütter Wels, der sich gegen 0230 an Stefan6 Vorfach zu schaffen machte..
http://img440.*ih.us/img440/8402/schuppenaalegeburtstag1yo6.jpg




http://img122.*ih.us/img122/2253/schuppenaalegeburtstag1bu8.jpg

herrliche Abendstimmung über Hamburg

...bald gehts wieder los :vik: noch 'ne neue Suchtbewältigungsmaßnahme gefunden 

@Dirk 
sach bescheid wenn ihr Zandern geht, da komm' ich auch mit,hab bei Sundvogel 'ne Zeitlang zugeguckt, dat will ich auch, der ist dann bestimmt auch mit dabei :m


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

8 schöööne Küchendorsche gestern beim Schleppen am downrigger in 15-18m Wassertiefe auf firetiger Apex und firetiger Blinker ! 
hat Spaß gemacht und fast 5 Kg legger Dorschfilet  :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Jörg #6

von wo warst Du denn los #c Grömitz?!?


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo, Grömitz - dann aber wegen dem starken Wind aus SW bis um die Ecke beim schwarzer Grund hoch Richtung Sagasbank  ....
wir müßten mal zusammen richig Schleppangeln - dann würdest du dir das nochmal überlegen mit den Verkäufen :m
hast du DR auf deinem Boot ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, Jungs ich bin wieder da!
War das eine geniale Nacht...

Angeln ist immer wieder ein überraschendes Hobby!

Man legt fünf Ruten auf Aal bzw Zander aus (Köderfisch und Tauwurm)!

Während die Liz und Markus dann bei den Posen/Grundruten geblieben sind, hab ich mir nen Wobbler geschnappt und bin um den See und hab den Wobbel durchs Wasser tanzen lassen.

Nach ner halben Stunde, um etwa 23.30Uhr, der erste Anfasser (schätze ein Fisch so um die 2-3Kilo). Der ist aber nach kurzem Drill und zandertypischen Kopfstößen wieder ausgestiegen...

Paar Plätze weiter auf nem Steg dann auf einmal wieder ein Biß und diesmal blieb er hängen!
Guter Fisch! Ich dachte schon ein kleiner Wels!

Doch auf einmal kommt ein Aal zum Vorschein und kein Kleiner.
Kescher hab ich natürlich keinen dabei, weil beim Zander Handlandung geht!
Also heb ich das Vieh auf den Steg und die Angel biegt sich gewaltig! Der Aal hängt doch tatsächlich im Maulwinkel am Wobbler.
Und dann, direkt auf dem Steg fällt der Kamerad ab!
Ich die Angel fallen lassen und mich auf die Schlange gestürzt...
Die nächsten zwei drei Minuten waren dann unbeschreiblich.

Dirk und der Kampf mit der armdicken Seeschlange!!!
Doch alles ist gut gegangen und ich hab das Monster besiegt.

93cm und 1,9Kg!!! Ole Ole Ole!!!
Mein dickster Aal überhaupt und dann noch auf nen Salmo Perch. (Oberflächenwobbler)
Ich bin immer noch aus dem Häuschen und kanns kaum glauben. Wenn ich nicht selbst dabei gewesen wäre, dann würd ich sagen Anglerlatein!

Na ja, der Rest des Abends war unspektakulär.
Liz hat nen schönen Fisch verloren. Der zieht jetzt nen Knicklichtschwimmer quer durch den See!

Am Morgen hab ich dann noch nen schönen Zander von knapp 60cm verhaftet und ein kleiner Hecht hat auch kurz mal Morgenluft geschnuppert.

Beim Ausnehmen des Aals noch ne kleine Überraschung. Der Magen war zum Bersten voll mit drei großen roten Krebsen!

So, das war ein Kurzbericht unsrer ersten Nachtangeltour für dies Jahr...
Hat echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht und wird möglichst schnell wiederholt!


Fotos stellt Liz in den nächsten Tagen rein. Ich bin zu müde und zu faul heute!


So long


----------



## nemles (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und dann, direkt auf dem Steg fällt der Kamerad ab!
> Ich die Angel fallen lassen und mich auf die Schlange gestürzt...
> Die nächsten zwei drei Minuten waren dann unbeschreiblich.
> 
> ...



Erst mal dickes fettes Petri.#6

Aber den Fight hätte ich doch gerne gesehen. Ich beschiff mich schon bei der gedanklichen Vorstellung |muahah:|jump:


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch !!!! das doch mal nen super Fang !!! :m
Bilder ! |bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dickes *Petri* auch von mir, hoffe auf schnelle Bildbearbeitung 

@HDJörg 
auf das Angebot komm' ich gerne zurück, aber leider ist auf meinem Boot kein Platz für DR


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @HDJörg
> auf das Angebot komm' ich gerne zurück, aber leider ist auf meinem Boot kein Platz für DR



braucht man auch nicht !
schmeiß mal nen Blick in die neue "KUtter & Küste " Nr.26
da ist nen Trolling und Schleppfischen spezial drin.
schönes Bild mit nem Schlauchboot und 4 Ruten - 2 Ruten innen mit slide divern .... 2 außen mit sideplanern  ... :m
abgesehen davon würde sich schon nen PLatz für nen *kleinen* DR bestimmt finden lassen ... #h


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guck mal* hier* Chris ....  #h
so einfach ist das eigendlich mit_ohne riesen Aufwand !
und glaub mir - es ist erfolgreicher als irgendwie auf gut Glück immer mal zu stoppen und zu pilken oder jiggen - du suchst halt viel mahr Fläche ab !
wenn man ne gute Stelle gefunden hat kann man immer noch die PIlkrute rausholen


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab die K&K natürlich auch  und auch die richtigen Diver (die Slide-Diver aus den Kleinanzeigen und auch Dipsy Diver) und Löffel, Apex usw. das Problem ist eigentlich der sinnvolle und erfolgreiche Einsatz dieser Materialien, wat nützt das beste Zeugs, wenn Du nicht weißt wie damit umzugehen ist...wie schon gesagt würd' ich gerne mal mit Dir los und mir die Geschichte angucken


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo machen wir !!!
ist aber alles wirklich nicht schwer ! 
muß man nur mal üben ....
*hier* hast du nochmal ne geniale Seite zum gucken ! 
-> Praxis Schleppfischen 
ich hab anfangs auch nur 2 Ruten gefischt als ich mein erstes Boot hatte, dann 3 und 4 und inzwischen hab ich meistens 7 Ruten gesetzt wenn das Wetter es zuläßt ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hattest mir die Seite schonmal empfohlen #6 das ist echt 'ne Goldgrube für Tips, aber nichts geht über 'ne praktische Einweisung


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
ich werd' mal schnell 'ne Runde Aale bändigen gehen, die tide passt optimal 10:56 ist NW...perfekt #6

Bis später
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris

hier iss ja mal wieder richtig was los ,na hoffendlich hat jörg dich jetzt überzeugt sieh zu das du mit ihm los kommst und spaß an der sache findest.

@dirk
glückwunsch zum wobbleraal und ich dachte schon wir waren die einziegsten die eine aussergewöhnliche aktion hatten|supergri mein kumpel mario legte einen ukel aus auf grund in der hoffnung einen aal zu verhaften nach ner stunde sagte uns der bissanzeiger jungens biss !!!! naja dann das übliche anschlag und kurbeln .und was kam zum vorschein eine 25 iger plötze auf köderfisch wir dachten wir trauen unseren augen nicht. bild hau ich heute abend rein iss noch bei frau auffen handy.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
hast es mal wieder zum Angeln geschafft #6 und dann nur 'ne Plötze 

Ich bin denn mal weg hab noch ein bischen Stau zwischen mir und meinem Angelplatz 

Bis denn 
Chris


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin !
@ Andy ( den alten Bootsrestaurierer ) 
wollte nun im Sommer mein Boot mal nen büschn schöner herrichten, von so diversen an und abbauten haben sich im GFK inzwischen so einige Löcher gefunden die entweder mit GFK spachten oder mit Sikaflex zu gemacht worden sind ....
wollte das mal alles schöner machen und dann natürlich mal neue Farbe auch aufs Boot bringen ....
hab mir das so gedacht :
- Löcher alle mit GFK Spachtel dicht machen
- Boot und die löcher dann schön an- bzw überschleifen
- Farbe draufbringen ( Pinsel oder Rolle ? was für Farbe ? )
hast da nen paar tips für mich :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> hast es mal wieder zum Angeln geschafft #6 und dann nur 'ne Plötze
> 
> Ich bin denn mal weg hab noch ein bischen Stau zwischen mir und meinem Angelplatz
> ...



Moin Jungs! 

Boah, bin ich noch müde! Hoffentlich geht der Tag schnell rum!


@ Chris, 

na dann mal ein ordentliches Geschlängel! Mach den Räucherofen voll...|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungs, #h
dann werd ich, der Pechvogel des Nachtangelns oder sollte ich lieber sagen des Angelns überhaupt, mich mal an die Bilder machen! Leider war es unserer Cam etwas zu kalt, deshalb gibt es nicht ganz so viele Pic`s....

So fing alles an 

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/6915/wirges2008003pq5.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/6915/wirges2008003pq5.2fcda81422.jpg


http://img77.*ih.us/img77/9323/wirges2008001yg6.jpg
http://img77.*ih.us/img77/9323/wirges2008001yg6.9f9a571e3d.jpg

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/2863/wirges2008002ru2.jpg
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/2863/wirges2008002ru2.919e7e3328.jpg


http://img145.*ih.us/img145/200/wirges2008006jq5.jpg
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/200/wirges2008006jq5.97c90bc395.jpg

Es wurde dunkel......

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/628/wirges2008007as3.jpg
http://img88.*ih.us/img88/628/wirges2008007as3.4168f648e2.jpg

http://img111.*ih.us/img111/1623/wirges2008009yy8.jpg
http://img111.*ih.us/img111/1623/wirges2008009yy8.c6bdf839d2.jpg
..... und lustig.........

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/5200/wirges2008013is1.jpg
http://img228.*ih.us/img228/5200/wirges2008013is1.cf60e47ca8.jpg

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/8015/wirges2008014rk7.jpg
http://img223.*ih.us/img223/8015/wirges2008014rk7.df6c4398ee.jpg

.... und dann.... ein Schrei aus dem dunklen Wald....

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3752/wirges2008023ep3.jpg
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3752/wirges2008023ep3.0424d1bbc3.jpg

Ich brauch ´en Kescheeeer!


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also hab ich mich schnellstens mit der Taschenlampe (deren Batterie nicht mehr die vollsten waren) und dem Kescher bewaffnet,
mich auf sumpfigen Pfaden durch den finsteren Wald, zu dem Aalbändiger Dirk durchgekämpft...

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/2394/wirges2008032nk2.jpg
http://img91.*ih.us/img91/2394/wirges2008032nk2.cdf6e5ff8f.jpg

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/8266/wirges2008035aa8.jpg
http://img75.*ih.us/img75/8266/wirges2008035aa8.88b6f334cb.jpg

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/3898/wirges2008033au1.jpg
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/3898/wirges2008033au1.d3644865a6.jpg


Es war mal wieder ein geniales Nachtangeln!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz!

danke für die schicken Fotos


----------



## dodo12 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich dachte wir wären bei den meeresanglern oder gibt es aale im meer??
naja liebe grüße..

PS:gibt es jemanden der sich gut mit hornhechten auf texel auskennt??wenn ja büdde pn schreiben, ich werde dann schnellstmöglich back schreiben:vik:
lg oddi


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haste fein gemacht Babe!#6

War ein tolles Angeln, ich könnt grad schon wieder los...:q
Man bräuchte nur mehr Zeit!|uhoh:

Hoffentlich geht der ganze Aalschleim wieder von meiner Jacke ab.
Das Biest hat an Land mehr gekämpft als an der Angel!
Hätte nie gedacht, dass so ne Schlange solche Kräfte hat.


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube deine Hose und die Jacke werd´ich in die Reinigung geben... :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

WOW respekt schönes Tier *fettes Petri* mien bester, aber ich hatte eben auch 'ne (bis jetzt) seltenheit am Band, ich quatsch gerade mit dem Angler ca 30m neben meinem Platz, da fängt die Rute an ein eigenleben zu entwickeln  ich ja hin, in Vorfreude auf meinen ersten Aal des tages und wat pump ich da ran 'nen Baby Waller :vik:

hab leider keine Pics machen können weil ich die Kamera im Auto ca 50m weiter hatte (dat wollt' ich dem kleinen nicht antun #c) also Mißbrauche ich Stefan6' Welsbild...weil war wohl der Bruder gleiche Länge, gleiche Statur :vik:
http://img158.*ih.us/img158/9246/schuppenaalegeburtstag1hp2.jpg
http://img150.*ih.us/img150/3296/schuppenaalegeburtstag1qr0.jpg

Gruß Chris

ratet mal wo ich morgen früh wieder stehe, diesmal will ich die Mama


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ich glaube deine Hose und die Jacke werd´ich in die Reinigung geben... :g




Die werden Augen machen!|bigeyes

Ne Hose und ne Jacke überall beschmiert mit nem weißen Schleim, der nach Fisch stinkt....|kopfkrat:q

|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



dodo12 schrieb:


> ich dachte wir wären bei den meeresanglern oder gibt es aale im meer??
> naja liebe grüße..
> 
> lg oddi


 
soll das ein Witz sein #c geh mal nachlesen wo die Aale laichen, lieber Frgesteller!!! (besser so? ), das dieser Aal nicht direkt aus'm Meer kommt läßt sich an den Bildern ja nun unschwer erkennen, aber prinzipiell sind alle Aale aus'm Meer #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die werden Augen machen!|bigeyes
> 
> Ne Hose und ne Jacke überall beschmiert mit nem weißen Schleim, der nach Fisch stinkt....|kopfkrat:q
> 
> |muahah:|sagnix


 
...das das hier immer gleich so ausarten muß  :vik: :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> WOW respekt schönes Tier *fettes Petri* mien bester, aber ich hatte eben auch 'ne (bis jetzt) seltenheit am Band, ich quatsch gerade mit dem Angler ca 30m neben meinem Platz, da fängt die Rute an ein eigenleben zu entwickeln  ich ja hin, in Vorfreude auf meinen ersten Aal des tages und wat pump ich da ran 'nen Baby Waller :vik:
> 
> hab leider keine Pics machen können weil ich die Kamera im Auto ca 50m weiter hatte (dat wollt' ich dem kleinen nicht antun #c) also Mißbrauche ich Stefan6' Welsbild...weil war wohl der Bruder gleiche Länge, gleiche Statur :vik:
> http://img158.*ih.us/img158/9246/schuppenaalegeburtstag1hp2.jpg
> ...





Ui! Feinstens Alter!
Wo die Kleinen sind, da schwimmt auch irgendwo Mutti rum...:q
Und dann mach dich auf nen heißen Tanz gefaßt!


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui! Feinstens Alter!
> Wo die Kleinen sind, da schwimmt auch irgendwo Mutti rum...:q
> Und dann mach dich auf nen heißen Tanz gefaßt!


 
..Du hast bestimmt ein paar ganz heiße Ködertipps parat oder ist ein Tauwurmbündel das was Madam Wels mag #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> soll das ein Witz sein #c geh mal nachlesen wo die Aale laichen, Freund der Sonne, das dieser Aal nicht direkt aus'm Meer kommt läßt sich an den Bildern ja nun unschwer erkennen, aber prinzipiell sind alle Aale aus'm Meer #6




Chris, laß gut sein...

am Besten gar nicht erst auf so'n Gesabbel antworten!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Chris, laß gut sein...
> 
> am Besten gar nicht erst auf so'n Gesabbel antworten!:q


 
Fiese Nummer erst Dich selbst Zitieren und dann Komentarlos löschen #d:q

ja ne was ist das denn für ne Frage, da hat einer beim Angelschein-Lehrgang wohl geschlafen !!!)) |uhoh: ...ob es Aale im Meer gibt #d vieleicht wollte er auf die drohende Überfischung hinweisen #c man weiß es nicht....


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..Du hast bestimmt ein paar ganz heiße Ködertipps parat oder ist ein Tauwurmbündel das was Madam Wels mag #c




Ja, Tauwurmbündel ist prima!

Stopper auf die Hauptschnur, dann Antitangledingens und ein 50g Blei, danach Perle und nen guten Wirbel!
Anschließend bindest du dir ein Vorfach, so etwa 1,2m lang mit nem großen Einzelhaken.
Vorfach deshalb so lang, weil du da nämlich noch ne Unterwasserpose drauf ziehst. Diese so 30 bis 50cm vor den Haken...
Mit dem Stopper auf der Hauptschnur kannste so schön die Höhe einstellen, wo dann das Wurmbündel in der Strömung steht.
Generell tagsüber ziemlich tief stellen und nachts kannst ruhig im oberen Mittelwasser probieren!

Wünsch dir mal nen richtigen Brocken!!!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Chris Entschärfe bitte Deine Postings sowas muss nicht sein.

Natürlich sind solch provokanten Fragen unschön jedoch reicht es 
meiner Ansicht nach noch nicht die Verwarnungskeule raus zu holen
oder zu editieren.

Am besten Dirks Vorschlag beherzigen und drüber weg lesen.

Lg

Kai


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Chris Entschärfe bitte Deine Postings sowas muss nicht sein.
> 
> ...


 
done, sorry aber die Frage grenz schon arg an Troll-Unwesen, oder lieg ich da falsch, welcher *Angler* weiß den nicht wo Aale herkommen, ich hab auch 'ne Menge dümmlich klingender Frgen parat, aber bevor ich die stell', google ich das mal kurz. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, hab in der Hektik den falschen Beitrag zitiert...#t
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was der Dodo (sind die nicht ausgestorben?) uns da sagen wollte!
> ...


 












...möglicherweise denkt er sogar ChuckNorris würde ihn mit zwei RoundhouseKicks nicht treffen :m und CN müßte Angst vor _ihm_ haben :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris ich kann Deine Gedanken gut nachvollziehen. Ich hoffe Dodo äußert sich noch zu seinen Absichten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hej Kai San,

bist du gar nicht im Land, wenn die Boardi Kutter Tour ist?
Weil wir nämlich die Tage drauf mal abends an die Elbe zum zandern bzw. aalen wollen...
Dat wär doch mal ein feines Ding zusammen zu fischen!

Jörg (HD4ever) und Markus (Hamburgspook) werden wahrscheinlich auch mit von der Partie sein!


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Chris ich kann Deine Gedanken gut nachvollziehen. Ich hoffe Dodo äußert sich noch zu seinen Absichten.


 
thx 
würd' mich auch freuen wenn der Vogel (nicht böse gemeint #6versprochen) sich nochmal dazu äußert.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hej Kai San,
> 
> bist du gar nicht im Land, wenn die Boardi Kutter Tour ist?
> Weil wir nämlich die Tage drauf mal abends an die Elbe zum zandern bzw. aalen wollen...
> ...


 
..ich bin im August hoffentlich in Kroatien, falls nicht komm' ich zum Zandern mit #6


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach schwamm drüber ... :m guck mal Bild und überleg mal wie jung der evtl ist ....
Aale gibts auch im Meer - den Kollegen hat es halt nur verwirrt das wir mal ins Süßwasser abgedriftet sind ... |bla:
obs auf Texel Hornies gibt kann ich leider nicht sagen #c
vor allem um die Zeit |kopfkrat
Hier ammer Ostsee sind die mittlerweile wieder weit draußen den Heringen hinterher nehm ich mal an ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ich bin im August hoffentlich in Kroatien, falls nicht komm' ich zum Zandern mit #6




Ja, das weiß ich doch mit Kroatien!

Und das du sonst mitkommst, ist auch klar... :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, das weiß ich doch mit Kroatien!
> 
> Und das du sonst mitkommst, ist auch klar... :m


 
ja ne schon klar, hatte überlesen das die Frage garnicht an mich war


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Chris! 
Morgen nicht die Cam vergessen, wenn du den GROSSEN rausholst


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Petri Chris!
> Morgen nicht die Cam vergessen, wenn du den GROSSEN rausholst


 

...wer braucht schon 'ne Cam, da bück ich mich leicht nach vorne dann seh ich *ihn* schon 

Moin Liz
Danke für die Vorlage  mal sehen ob morgen ein bischen mehr geht #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wer braucht schon 'ne Cam, da bück ich mich leicht nach vorne dann seh ich *ihn* schon
> 
> Moin Liz
> Danke für die Vorlage  mal sehen ob morgen ein bischen mehr geht #6






Buäääähhhh!!! |scardie:#d

Von dem "Großen" wollen wir hier auch keine Bilder sehen....:v


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

;-P Aaah, so war das nicht gemeint #d

Nochmal.... Petri Heil für morgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Moin Moin !
> @ Andy ( den alten Bootsrestaurierer )
> wollte nun im Sommer mein Boot mal nen büschn schöner herrichten, von so diversen an und abbauten haben sich im GFK inzwischen so einige Löcher gefunden die entweder mit GFK spachten oder mit Sikaflex zu gemacht worden sind ....
> wollte das mal alles schöner machen und dann natürlich mal neue Farbe auch aufs Boot bringen ....
> ...



moin moin jörg
nimm blos ne pistole zum lacken ich fass nie wieder ne rolle an das steht ja wohl fest und vor allen dingen lackiere bei mindestens 20 °C damit der lack schnell trocknet und nich bei 5-10 °C und nimm einen 2 K lack ich werde international für meinen kahn nehmen. mein trailer bekommt gerade  2 K lack von sika iss auch zu empfehlen gibbet leider blos nich als bootslack aber für  metal wohl das beste was du bekommen kannst. spachteln iss ja auch sone geschichte ich verwende epoxidharz vermischt mit microfiber und thixotropiermittel. und für den feinschliff airo-nautic spachtelmasse.alles von einer firma spart unwarscheinlich versandkosten  und die jugs sind unwarscheinlich schnell #6  http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/ 
das iss keine werbung sondern nur ein guter tip 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat schicke fische dirk und chris ich hoffe das ich mario seinen auch heute noch dazugesellen kann ihr wisst schon köderfisch auf köderfisch :q
mal sehen wenn frau nach hause kommt und ich noch fit bin dann hau ich ihn noch rein.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu hier mal fix 2 bilder von unserer bzw marios raubplötze  :q:q:q

http://img382.*ih.us/img382/6061/bild011es8.png
http://img382.*ih.us/img382/6061/bild011es8.22c1caad42.jpg

http://img388.*ih.us/img388/2710/bild012rx2.png
http://img388.*ih.us/img388/2710/bild012rx2.a5a3c3d2db.jpg


NEIN DAS IST KEINE FOTOMONTAGE !!!!!!! DIESES HAT SICH WIRKLICH SO ERGEBEN !!!!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Krasses Bild  Zu dieser Jahreszeit sind die Roten bei uns auch 
wie wild hinter der Fischbrut her. Mitunter drücken die Jungs ganze 
Brutschwärme auf den Uferstreifen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja aber auf solch einen ,,großen`` köderfisch das iss doch nich normal 

das karpfen ab und an mal auf köfis gehen das kenn ich ja .schließlich lutschen die ja im sommer gerne fischboilies waren immer meine favoriten zu meiner carpfishing zeit.
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!#h

Petri an Mario zu der Kampfrotfeder!!!:m
Goiles Ding!

Fische sind manchmal bekloppt wie'n Schnitzel...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Kai!

Bist du im August nu oben an der Kyst?


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !

@ Andy ... das hört sich ja wieder kompliziert an :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers
ich war nochmal an der Süderelbe, Ergebnis 3Aale (2x55cm,52cm) :vik:

Mama Wels hat sich leider nicht blicken lassen, aber ich hatte zwei mal hammer Bisse,
beim ersten hats mir das komplete Vorfach, samt Taperline beim Anschlagen abgezockt,
der zweite ist später leider ausgeschlitzt, aber nachdem der sich mehrmals heftig festgesetzt hat, denke ich das wird wohl ein fetter schleicher gewesen sein #c

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/115/aalangeln002vx7.jpg

http://img398.*ih.us/img398/1275/aalangeln003me0.jpg

http://img398.*ih.us/img398/6910/aalangeln006td3.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding Chris! Digges Petri!!!#6:m

Die Schleicher laufen bei euch ja scheinbar auch tagsüber echt gut...:q

Super Räuchergröße!


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab beim verarbeiten nochmal gemessen und gewogen...
58cm 300gr
61cm 330gr
62cm 360gr


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Chris! Digges Petri!!!#6:m
> 
> Die Schleicher laufen bei euch ja scheinbar auch tagsüber echt gut...:q
> 
> Super Räuchergröße!


 
Dankeschön 
jau ob tags oder nachts macht in der Elbe keinen Unterschied :m nur für den Angler ists tagsüber irgendwie angenehmer


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich plane im Kopf auch schon wieder ein Nachtangelwochenende!|rolleyes
Vielleicht geht am ersten JuliWE ja was...

Die Umstände Wetter/Babysitter/Zeit müssen nur stimmen, dann gehts los!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> jau ob tags oder nachts macht in der Elbe keinen Unterschied :m nur für den Angler ists tagsüber irgendwie angenehmer




Ist die Brühe so trübe, oder was?|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist die Brühe so trübe, oder was?|bigeyes


 
...jepp, durch die starke Tide ist das Wasser immer sehr trüb, aber die Wasserqualität stimmt, wirst Du ja sehen wenn Du zum Zandern in HH bist


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...jepp, durch die starke Tide ist das Wasser immer sehr trüb, aber die Wasserqualität stimmt, wirst Du ja sehen wenn Du zum Zandern in HH bist



Dann müßte ja dies widerliche Stinkezeug (Aal Lockstoff) gut was bringen...
Hast das mal ausgetestet?

Aber sei vorsichtig damit und am Besten etwas weiter weggehen zum Köder besprühen!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann müßte ja dies widerliche Stinkezeug (Aal Lockstoff) gut was bringen...
> Hast das mal ausgetestet?
> 
> Aber sei vorsichtig damit und am Besten etwas weiter weggehen zum Köder besprühen!|rolleyes


 
..hatte ich gestern getestet :v so riecht dat zeugs auch gleich.
Aber heute Natur pur und funtzt bestens ohne das gestinke.


----------



## Liz261280 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,
digges Petri!!! #6#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ja supi so am hellichten Tag :m


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooo ... grad mal 3 schöööne *Bootskescher* bestellt ... 
falls auch noch jmd was braucht fürs Ostsee-, oder Bootsangeln .... 
mein Lachskescher ist für die hiesigen Fehmarnbreiten wohl etws überdimensioniert ... |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !
> 
> @ Andy ... das hört sich ja wieder kompliziert an :c



ach iss es garnich :m weist doch wie es iss wenn erstmal alle materialien zusammen sind geht das ruck zuck:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> soooo ... grad mal 3 schöööne *Bootskescher* bestellt ...
> falls auch noch jmd was braucht fürs Ostsee-, oder Bootsangeln ....
> mein Lachskescher ist für die hiesigen Fehmarnbreiten wohl etws überdimensioniert ... |rolleyes



wozu brauchst du 3 kescher |kopfkrat bist doch wohl nich ein budda mit 8 arme? |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy San!#h
> 
> Petri an Mario zu der Kampfrotfeder!!!:m
> Goiles Ding!
> ...



dat kann ich dir sagen gut das ich noch nüchtern war sonst hätte ich morgens ganzschön gerübelt |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wozu brauchst du 3 kescher |kopfkrat bist doch wohl nich ein budda mit 8 arme? |supergri



Steuerbord, Backbord, Heck.

Sonst muß Jörg beim Biss immer so weit laufen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
zu hause oder im aussenland?


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zu Hause


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Steuerbord, Backbord, Heck.
> 
> Sonst muß Jörg beim Biss immer so weit laufen :m



achso sorry ichglaub ich bin ein schnitzel |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> zu Hause



gibbet nix zu tun .bei mir ähnlich ab nächst woche gehts wieder rund .aber so hab ich zum glück meinen trailer fast fertich.noch ein bisschen lackieren und zusammenbauen und schon hab ich nen nagelneuen 2 tonnen trailer |supergri


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso sorry ichglaub ich bin ein schnitzel |supergri


 #c


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gnoch ein bisschen lackieren und zusammenbauen und schon hab ich nen nagelneuen 2 tonnen trailer |supergri



Auch nicht schlecht...#6 Dann können wir ja bald mal los


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #c



bekloppt |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dachte ich mir schon... und schön von allen Seiten paniert...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht...#6 Dann können wir ja bald mal los


jau dann muß ich aber erstmal mitten boot fertich werden .hab den trailer vorgezogen da er ganzschön platz in anspruch nimmt. und sonntag kommt erstmal ein boot vom kumpel der hat beim slippen seinen kiel eingedrückt |rolleyes
naja halb so wild .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon... und schön von allen Seiten paniert...


nur nich so wie bei den ludolfs


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe mir gerade mal Deine Killerplötze angesehen.

Goiles Ding |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal Deine Killerplötze angesehen.
> 
> Goiles Ding |muahah:



iss nich meine ich fange nur anständige fische oder garkeine |motz:


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss nich meine ich fange nur anständige fische oder garkeine |motz:



Die wohnte doch aber sicher in Deinem Tümpel, oder ? #y


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die wohnte doch aber sicher in Deinem Tümpel, oder ? #y



jupp sone dämlichen aalköderwegfresser können nur bei mir wohnen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
petri zum aalfang ich will auch endlich mal wieder einen haben :c


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaub, ich muß mal wieder bei Dir vorbeikommen, um Dich von so räuberischen Viechern und Mutationen zu befreien.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich muß mal wieder bei Dir vorbeikommen, um Dich von so räuberischen Viechern und Mutationen zu befreien.|rolleyes



fetter plan was wollen wir trinken #c|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen #h



nabend schön #h


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend gaaannz schön #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> petri zum aalfang ich will auch endlich mal wieder einen haben :c


 

...ich könnte auch direkt wieder los #v schön entspanntes angeln auf Aal #6
...ist ein Seetreffen geplant ;+ ischwüllauch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so erstmal 2 astra hergeholt iss ja immer so wenig drinne in den kleinen faschen |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> fetter plan was wollen wir trinken #c|supergri




Ich würde sagen, wie immer: Mineralwasser, Tomatensaft, Kaffee und
M:vlch....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich könnte auch direkt wieder los #v schön entspanntes angeln auf Aal #6
> ...ist ein Seetreffen geplant ;+ ischwüllauch



mußte mit tom abquatteln ich bin jeden samstag zu sonntag draussen


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend schön #h


 


nemles schrieb:


> Nabend gaaannz schön #h


 
....sooo schön


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wie immer: Mineralwasser, Tomatensaft, Kaffee und
> M:vlch....



|bigeyes warte ich hole hilfe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend fynn 
kannst dich nich endscheiden mal da mal weg #h


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend

doch ich bin da :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> doch ich bin da :m



na denne iss ja gut #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn
alles gut? wat macht Golfi  #c


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann sind wir ja fast alle da...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja fast alle da...



ausser dirksan und liz die kuscheln bestimmt auffen sofa |smlove2:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja fast alle da...


 
...war doch heute, das mit der Konferenzschaltung #c |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...war doch heute, das mit der Konferenzschaltung #c |rolleyes



häääää|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ausser dirksan und liz die kuscheln bestimmt auffen sofa |smlove2:


 
...och nö, jetzt fängst Du auch schon mit sowas an :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...och nö, jetzt fängst Du auch schon mit sowas an :vik:



wie jetzt mit was #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> häääää|kopfkrat


 
..hab wohl zu tief eingeatmet und nu das...|clown:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt mit was #c


 
...|clown: egal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hab wohl zu tief eingeatmet und nu das...|clown:



irgendwie kann ich nich mehr folgen |uhoh: warte mal muß mal schnell ein astra verhaften #g


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich nich mehr folgen |uhoh: warte mal muß mal schnell ein atra verhaften #g


 
...#6 danach wirds direkt besser


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...#6 danach wirds direkt besser



das hoffe ich doch ansonsten bring ich die leere flasche morgen wieder zum kaufmann und melde garantie an


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten los tom biste |schlafen


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin dann mal weg, bis morgen #h

Chris


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich halte mir immer noch den Bauch, weil ich mir Chris bildlich vorgestellt habe...:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wobei denn ;+ helft mir doch mal auf die sprünge


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg, bis morgen #h
> 
> Chris



jupp tschüß gesagt #h


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschüß, Chris, Träum süß..:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris

Golfi sieht gut aus und Golfi läuft #6
Nur wartet Golfi noch auf seine Sommerreifen :q|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin denn auch mal weg, zweite Halbzeit gucken.

Nächtle#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tschüß, Chris, Träum süß..:q


 
..dangeschö #6

einen hab ich noch...
http://img532.*ih.us/my.php?image=howabutterflyputaholeinsd6.flv

viel spass


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich halte mir immer noch den Bauch, weil ich mir Chris bildlich vorgestellt habe...:vik:



ah jetzt ja ihm meint die aktion mit dem leichten bücken |supergri geht mir auch so |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..dangeschö #6
> 
> einen hab ich noch...
> http://img532.*ih.us/my.php?image=howabutterflyputaholeinsd6.flv
> ...



ochhhh nöööö dat schöööne boot :c


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe ..... aber zum Angeln ja nix das Boot ....
apropos Boot - meld mich mal gleich per PN :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!

Will Mitte Juli bei mir am Weiher bissel rödeln...
Neuen Steg bauen und das Ufer etwas besser befestigen!
Hat einer von euch vielleicht Lust mir zu helfen?

Für Kost und Logie wäre gut gesorgt!:q:q:q

Bin froh über jede helfende Hand!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
lust hät' ich schon, aber ich glaub Frau General steigt mir aufs Dach, 2xMakrele, diverse Aalabende, dann noch Kleinbooten und dann muß auch noch ein bischen Geld für'n Urlaub über bleiben #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Chris,

war doch auch mehr als Spaß gemeint!:m

Ihr wohnt doch eh alle viiiieel zu weit weg...

Werd mich mit Liz und noch ein zwei Kumpels dran machen, dann sollte das eigentlich schnell von der Hand gehen!

Freitag mal bei nem Tiefbauunternehmen fragen wegen Lehmerde, die werden bestimmt froh sein, wenn die ein zwei Lkw Fuhren abgenommen bekommen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Leude!
> 
> Will Mitte Juli bei mir am Weiher bissel rödeln...
> Neuen Steg bauen und das Ufer etwas besser befestigen!
> ...



könnte ich auch gebrauchen es liegen an pflaster arbeiten carport bauen und jede uferbefestigung .und nu das gute wie beim dirk getränke und grillgut reichlich vorhanden |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> könnte ich auch gebrauchen es liegen an pflaster arbeiten carport bauen und jede uferbefestigung .und nu das gute wie beim dirk getränke und grillgut reichlich vorhanden |supergri




N'Abend Andy San!#h

Es ist doch schrecklich, oder???

Die billigen Arbeitskräfte kann man heutzutage noch nicht mal mehr mit Freibier und Grillfleisch anlocken!#d|rolleyes

Man muß eben alles allein machen...|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend Andy San!#h
> 
> Es ist doch schrecklich, oder???
> 
> ...




Also unter Malt und Krustenbraten gehe ich in meiner Freizeit auch nicht mehr schindern...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend Andy San!#h
> 
> Es ist doch schrecklich, oder???
> 
> ...




|uhoh: dat sach ich dir :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also unter Malt und Krustenbraten gehe ich in meiner Freizeit auch nicht mehr schindern...:q



wer redet denn hier von schindern  #d


----------



## nemles (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer redet denn hier von schindern  #d



Also wenn Hände und Füße Ruhe haben, ist es kein Schindern :q
Alles andere artet in Arbeit aus.#d|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also wenn Hände und Füße Ruhe haben, ist es kein Schindern :q
> Alles andere artet in Arbeit aus.#d|gr:



oh man spielverderber :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom
schon raus ausser heia


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin Andy, #h
selbstverständlich. Eigentlich sogar schon etwas spät.

Aber ist ja EM-Zeit.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich bin jetzt auch wieder jeden morgen vor ort ,die schöne zeit iss vorbei muß wieder was tun|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ich bin jetzt auch wieder jeden morgen vor ort ,die schöne zeit iss vorbei muß wieder was tun|uhoh:



Wieso?? Früh am Morgen ist doch die schönste Zeit 
Die Natur erwacht, die Vögel brüllen ihr Morgengebet, die Luft riecht noch klar und rein. Normalerweise sollte man gegen vier aufstehen und vorm Arbeiten noch ein Stündchen angeln gehen.

Ich glaube, das nehme ich demnächst mal so in Angriff :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man da haste dir ja was vorgenommen .nee der tach iss lang genug kann ich genug den vögeln beim zwitschern zuhören .


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja, bei Deinem Job bist Du den Vögeln ja auch etwas näher.
Wenn ich mal gerade nicht am Schreibtisch hänge, habe ich superlauten Maschinenlärm um mich herum.
Da tut gezwitscher schon entspannend wirken.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das wohl war . als letztes hab ich 40 zaunelemente lackiert davor eine komplette betriebsnaßzelle ausgebaut .da hab ich auch nich viel mitbekommen da tut die abwechslung auffen dach mal wieder ganz gut. erst mal wieder 8 wochen zu tun. aber die letzten 2 wochen waren auch nett nur meinen privaten kram gemacht .dafür müßte immer soviel zeit sein |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja, leider kann man sich seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung nicht selber aussuchen.

Bei mir wird jetzt auch erstmal etwas ruhiger auf Arbeit und zu Hause ist der Renovierungsmarathon so gut wie abgeschlossen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja irgendwann kommt die zeit wo wir alle uns nurnoch um unseren kram kümmern können |uhoh:

so ich bin denn mal wech 
bis denne greez
andy


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Schöne Verrichtung denn. Ich werde dann auch gleich los. #h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
wat 'ne üble Nacht, hab geschlafen als ob ich auf der Straße gelegen hätte und bin zusätzlich heute Nacht noch von einem übereifrigen Fischereiaufseher kontroliert worden (im Traum #4) #d dammiger Vollmond


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin all together !!! |wavey:

ja, hau mal ordentlich rein Andy das wir dann irgendann mein Boot mal wieder hübsch machen können .... :m
Hier mal 2 Bilder wie es so aussieht ....
mein Plan ist halt alle diese Stellen vernünftig auszubessern und dann neue Farbe drauf ... |bla:
die beiden Handläufe schraub ich auch runter und dann in den Müll damit |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@HD-Jörg
für wann sind die Umbauarbeiten den geplant, ich brauch gerade noch zwei Handläufe, also falls du die loswerden willst, für kleines Geld oder geschenkt würd' ich die nehmen


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Na, Jörg, soooo viel Arbeit ist das ja wohl auch nicht, oder???

Schwingschleifer geschnappt, plan schleifen und nen guten neuen Lack drauf... Fertig!!!
Würde ich jetzt sagen, als Bootslaie!#t


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ... so hab ich mir das auch gedacht ....
aber muß wohl schon nen 2-K Lack sein und mit Pinsel oder Rolle geht das auch nicht ....
werd mch da mal an nen erfahrenen MFT'ler wenden |bla:
dann machen wir das erst mal wieder hübsch bevor ich mir neue Anbauten für DR usw überlege ....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin all together !!! |wavey:
> 
> ja, hau mal ordentlich rein Andy das wir dann irgendann mein Boot mal wieder hübsch machen können .... :m
> Hier mal 2 Bilder wie es so aussieht ....
> ...



moin jörg 
watten das fürn löchercaos war da einer mit ner AK 47 bei |uhoh: du weist schon die mit dem besonderen sound. na das bekommen wir schonwieder hin.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Andy, wenn das so weitergeht, würde ich mir echt überlegen, Deine kleine Werft als Gewerbe anzumelden und damit den Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen :m


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jörg
> watten das fürn löchercaos



da war son Heckbügel drauf, der zum schleppen natürlich völlig ungeeignet war ... :m
der mußte also gleich wech - zuzüglich kommen dann noch die paar anderen und die von den Handläufen ... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> da war son Heckbügel drauf, der zum schleppen natürlich völlig ungeeignet war ... :m
> der mußte also gleich wech - zuzüglich kommen dann noch die paar anderen und die von den Handläufen ... |uhoh:



gut das iss kein großer aufwand wie schwer iss dein boot ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na Andy, wenn das so weitergeht, würde ich mir echt überlegen, Deine kleine Werft als Gewerbe anzumelden und damit den Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen :m



würde ich gerne aber dafür brauchst du auch regelmäßig boote und nur boote mit einer max höhe von 2,60 meter inkl trailer sonst gehts nich mehr durchs tor breite iss egal bei 4 meter. da past jedes sportboot


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> würde ich gerne aber dafür brauchst du auch regelmäßig boote und nur boote mit einer max höhe von 2,60 meter inkl trailer sonst gehts nich mehr durchs tor breite iss egal bei 4 meter. da past jedes sportboot



Nichts ist unmöglich, Toyo.... 


Dann wird eben eine größere Halle angemietet Du machst das schon #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nichts ist unmöglich, Toyo....
> 
> 
> Dann wird eben eine größere Halle angemietet Du machst das schon #6



nöööööööö nich schonwieder #d du weist wohl nich was mir der spaß bis jetzt gekostet hat |uhoh: wasser ,abwasser  , strom  usw  alles neu verlegt.|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööööööö nich schonwieder #d du weist wohl nich was mir der spaß bis jetzt gekostet hat |uhoh: wasser ,abwasser  , strom  usw  alles neu verlegt.|bigeyes



:q:q Was tut man(n) nicht alles für sein Hobby :q:q



Ich gehe lieber angeln, da brauche ich kein 

Zitat: wasser ,abwasser  , strom  usw  alles neu verlegt.|bigeyes

Zitat Ende...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :q:q Was tut man(n) nicht alles für sein Hobby :q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was meinst du wohl was ich mache wenn mein boot wasser unterm kiel hat. warscheinlich werd ich dann meinen wohnsitz ummelden müssen :q:q:q:q
( ostsee irgendwo da draußen )


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann sach mal Bescheid, wenn Du ne Boootsratte brauchst.:m

Bin jeder Zeit bereit.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann sach mal Bescheid, wenn Du ne Boootsratte brauchst.:m
> 
> Bin jeder Zeit bereit.:vik:



mach ich tom mach ich #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, was ein geiles Spiel!!!#6#6#6

So können die Jungs weitermachen...:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uhhhh ne halbe Kiste Bier und zwei Päckchen Kippen... manmanman


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fußball zum verlieben!!!:k

Ich hab auch ganz schön einen im Tee...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut so 

Ein Glück ist morgen Freitag! An Arbeit ist morgen nicht zu denken :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 
yes #6 wat'n geiles Spiel, genauso gegen die Kroaten zum 2ten  :vik:


----------



## nemles (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen #h

Das war doch mal Fußball zum verlieben. #6:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Hier ist heute Ausnahmezustand... Ein Glück ist heute Mittag Feierabend :q


----------



## nemles (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier ist heute Ausnahmezustand... Ein Glück ist heute Mittag Feierabend :q



Bei mir auch. An Arbeit ist heute sowieso nicht zu denken :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gut das iss kein großer aufwand wie schwer iss dein boot ?




guuute Frage .... |uhoh:
ich hab das mal alles zusammen gewogen ... Trailer, Boot, Motor waren ca 700 Kg
also würd ich mal sagen Boot ca 400-500 Kg #c
die Höhe passt schon, werd ja alles an Anbauten vorher entfernen - u.a. auch den Dachrutenhalter
hier nochmal ne "Gesamtansicht" ..... 

jo - war nen geiles Spiel gestern !!!!
hab ich nicht zu hoffen gewagt das die Jungs endlich mal derart aus den Puschen kommen ! #6 :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo geil gestern #6

In der Stadt war Ausnahmezustand, aber seeehr geil #6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Selbst hier auf'm ollen Land war bis 2 Uhr Hupkonzert!:q

Ich wünsch mir echt im Finale unsere Jungs vs Italien.

Und dann in so einer Verfassung!:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau dann gibt es Rache :e


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungenz!


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz
na alles gut? 
achja noch 16tage und den Rest von Heute bis Makrelenmeeting


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Logo, alles bestens 
Und bei euch?

Noch 49 Tage, dann endlich wieder Ostseeluft schnuppern.... #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr könntet ja auch mal kurz am 06.07. nach Büsum kommen, Nordseeluft ist auch nicht die schlechteste


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn wir bis dahin im LOTTO gewonnen haben |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Wenn wir bis dahin im LOTTO gewonnen haben |kopfkrat




Wär das schön!!!:q


Soooooo schön....


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wunnerschiiiii wär dooot!!! :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo endlich Feierabend! War auch echt schwer heute durchzuhalten :q
Jetzt erstmal ein paar Norwegendorsche in die Pfanne hauen und Madame überraschen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Wunnerschiiiii wär dooot!!! :q




Ei Maaadsche!

Dau kaast jo Platt schwätze! Doot hätt eich jo net gedoocht...
Hoost en guuden Liehrer gehoot, orer wat???

Gott sei Dank ist gleich FA. Mir springt der Schalk auf den Fingern rum...:q


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alle da und keiner schreibt was...


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ei Jung,
doot musst dau doooch am beste wesse, werre?


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sooo endlich Feierabend! War auch echt schwer heute durchzuhalten :q
> Jetzt erstmal ein paar Norwegendorsche in die Pfanne hauen und Madame überraschen.




Oh, guten Hunger Kai!
Da wird sich deinen Holde bestimmt freuen...

Wir werden uns heut mal nen guten Döner gönnen!:vik:
Vom Lieblingstürken! Alles frisch und kein Preßfleisch, sondern rischisch legger. Hat sogar selbst gebackenes Fladenbrot....


Aber vor dem Fußballspiel!!!:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sagmal Kai wo finde ich deinen Reisebericht von der Norwegentour? |kopfkrat


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn, hier mal der Link zu Kai s Bericht, ich hoffe es klappt...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129609


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129609


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Lizi war schneller


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oh Lizi war schneller



Muß ja auch mal was sinnvolles hier beitragen...


----------



## nemles (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Seid gegrüßt, Mädel und Jungs |wavey:

Endlich Feierabend und Wochenende. Werde nachher mal den TRO anwerfen und zwei Tigerforellen räuchern :m


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom |wavey:


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dangöö #6

Sehr geil Kai :m Mitm Wetter hattet ihr ja echt Glück #6
Wenn ich mal an die Regenschauer denke, mit denen wir letztes Jahr teilweise zu kämpfen hatten |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
konnte gestern beim Aalangeln wieder 5 feiste schleicher verhaften :vik: die liegen jetzt im freezer und warten auf den noch nicht vorhandenen Räucherofen  ich glaub ich hab da ein schickes Aalloch entdeckt :vik:

Das beste waren die "steigenden" Zander, überall Fisch an der oberfläche, auf 100m breite und bestimmt 200-300 metern länge, direkt vor meinem Angelplatz :l und ich hatte nichts dabei ausser meinem Grundangelgedöns :c :v

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!|wavey:

Erst mal dem Chris "Petri" gesacht, zu den leggeren Schlänglern!#6

Dann wünsch ich euch allen ne schöne Woche, die hoffentlich genau so schnell rum geht, wie bei mir....:q


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin @ all !  #h
steigende Zander |kopfkrat
vielleicht auf der Jagd nach Lauben ? |kopfkrat
hätte ich ja auch gern gesehen .....


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

PETRI Chris #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin

Dankeschön 

bin gerade wieder zurück  dieses mal 3 Schlangen 2x 58 und ein 80cm "Monster"  am Anfang Doppelschlag Aal/Brassen :v zum Glück konnt' ich den direkt so abhaken, den alten Schleimer, aber auch 'ne schöne Größe, ich schätze 3-4Pfd. 

...noch 2-3 Schleicher und die Tonne kann rauchen :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Saugeil! Hast wohl echt nen Lauf momentan...#6#6#6

Haste nicht mal ein paar Kopytos mitgenommen und auf Zander getestet?


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Saugeil! Hast wohl echt nen Lauf momentan...#6#6#6
> 
> Haste nicht mal ein paar Kopytos mitgenommen und auf Zander getestet?


 

...leider nein, ich hab immer wenig Zeit, Bisse gibbet ohne Ende aber den Fisch über die Kante kriegen ist immer so 'ne Sache, da verliert man häufiger als einem lieb ist |rolleyes

Möglicherweise sind die Fische auch Brassen gewesen die sich an der Oberfläche bedient haben #c naja aber ein versuch auf Zander muß wohl bald mal sein


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
hier ist ja die Hölle los |rolleyes
heute endlich mal wieder Schneider :vik: ein paar vorsichtige Bisse, sonst nix 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Digger!

Seid ihr jetzt definitiv Anfang August in Kroatien???

Und Schneider sein muß auch ab und an mal sein...

dann sind die Erwartungen auf dem Kutter auch nicht sooo hoch!#y




*Duck und schnell wegrenn....*


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Digger!
> 
> Seid ihr jetzt definitiv Anfang August in Kroatien???
> 
> ...


 

..hätte mich auch gewundert wenn das immer so weiter gegangen wäre 

...weiß noch nicht wann wir runter fahren, General hat den ganzen August Heimaturlaub :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hätte mich auch gewundert wenn das immer so weiter gegangen wäre
> 
> ...weiß noch nicht wann wir runter fahren, General hat den ganzen August Heimaturlaub :m




Na, da würde es sich doch anbieten, wenn ihr ab dem 15ten runter fahrt!:m
So könnten wir uns die Woche davor mal zum Fischen oder sonstigem Unsinn:q machen treffen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, da würde es sich doch anbieten, wenn ihr ab dem 15ten runter fahrt!:m
> So könnten wir uns die Woche davor mal zum Fischen oder sonstigem Unsinn:q machen treffen...


 
...am 15ten sind wir schon mindestens 'ne Woche in der Sonne. Wir müßen ja am 30ten zurück sein. :q aber Unsinn kann man ja auch später noch machen |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...am 15ten sind wir schon mindestens 'ne Woche in der Sonne. Wir müßen ja am 30ten zurück sein. :q aber Unsinn kann man ja auch später noch machen |rolleyes





Na, Sonne werden wir hier auch haben...:q
hoffentlich!|uhoh:

Klar kann man auch später Unsinn machen. Das ist ja das Gute an Unsinn. Den kann man immer machen!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Hier schreibt ja auch keiner mehr was...|rolleyes

Alle am angeln!:q


Oder wie ich, am arbeiten!#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
..find' ich auch ein bischen Schade das hier in letzter Zeit so wenig Betrieb ist, leider hab ich auch nichts großartiges mitzuteilen  aber ich hab vorgestern mein Handy mal wieder versenkt #q son shize, erst lief es noch, dann war der Empfang weg und ein paar Sekunden später hats sich komplett aufgehängt |motz: zum Glück hab ich letzte Woche ein neues bestellt 

Ich bin schon so gespannt auf den Makrelentrip :z nur noch 12 tage und den Rest von heute, dann gibbet wieder Salzwasser gepaart mit Kutterstampfen :vik: schade das nicht alle dabei sein können, ein treffen der gesamten MFT-Bande wird wohl erst später im Jahr etwas :m


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Hier schreibt ja auch keiner mehr was...|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Sowohl als auch :q:q:q

Zur Zeit bin ich so gegen sechs auf Arbeit, sehe kurz, das Andy im Netz ist, schaffe es aber nicht so richtig, guten Morgen zu sagen#q

Aber ich gelobe Besserung.|supergri:q:m


Samstag Abend werde ich mal fremdgehen. Mal im HH-Hafen auf Zander und Aal probieren. Mit einigen angelverückten Hamburgern. Und das Wochenende drauf gehts auf die Nordsee. Minitunas angeln:vik: Freu mich schon wie Nachbars Lumpi. Abends vorher mit Andy noch schön gelbes Benzin schlürfen und dann geit dat loooos|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Samstag Abend werde ich mal fremdgehen. Mal im HH-Hafen auf Zander und Aal probieren. Mit einigen angelverückten Hamburgern.


 
Moin Tom
mit wem gehst Du den los zum Zandern? und wohin gehts #c erzähl mal was, vlt. komm' ich auch mit


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Tom
> mit wem gehst Du den los zum Zandern? und wohin gehts #c erzähl mal was, vlt. komm' ich auch mit



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2092589&postcount=107

Wobei Simon gerade Berufs bedingt abgesagt hat.
Komm doch einfach mit, würde mich freuen. #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
na denn meld ich mich auch mal zu wort.
watt immernoch 12 tage bis zum minituneas jagen |uhoh: zeit vergeht überhaupt nich. und zeische warm iss das auchnoch ich seh schonwieder aus wie ein afroandy:q und pieksen tuts auch überall 3 tage lang glaswolle raus und wieder rein feines malochen bei dem wetter.könnte mir auch was besseres vorstellen|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, so langsam wird angenehm midde Temperaturen, komme so langsam auf Betriebstemp.

Andy, ich denke wir treffen uns Samstag so irgendwo kurz hinter HH auf der A23, geb Dir aber noch genau Bescheid.|bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, so langsam wird angenehm midde Temperaturen, komme so langsam auf Betriebstemp.
> 
> Andy, ich denke wir treffen uns Samstag so irgendwo kurz hinter HH auf der A23, geb Dir aber noch genau Bescheid.|bla:



genau so tuen wir .ich brauch noch makrelenvorfächer kannste mir mal so 10 stück besorgen .hier bei uns gibbet nur was für leute die kein bock auf makrelen haben|rolleyes und wie iss die eisgeschichte ausgegangen


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vorfächer hab ich genügend, reicht für den ganzen Dampfer.

Eis: Ich nehme Wassergefüllte und gefrorene Tetrapaks mit, die ich über Nacht im Hotel in den Tiefkühler lege. Sollte eigentlich reichen. Tagsüber dann in Styroporkiste.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar
denn bring ich auchnoch ein paar eispads mit.
denn mal bis denne.


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dat #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bist ja noch da tom


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schön, das wir drüber geredet haben....:q



Irgendwie hab ich nen dicken Kopp und bin heiser... Scheixx Fußball.|bigeyes

Hätte gestern doch lieber angeln sollen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von was biste heiser konntest doch fast nix sehen durch die durchweg gute bildübertragung :q


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> von was biste heiser konntest doch fast nix sehen durch die durchweg gute bildübertragung :q



Davon bin ich ja heiser.:v Hab immer gebrüllt:
Ihr Idioten, seht zu, das Ihr das Bild wieder hin kriegt. Ihr Stümper.|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Davon bin ich ja heiser.:v Hab immer gebrüllt:
> Ihr Idioten, seht zu, das Ihr das Bild wieder hin kriegt. Ihr Stümper.|supergri



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

brauch den zufällig einer will ihn veräußern lade fläche 400x189x 230

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/8443/jd100016ir6.jpg
http://img525.*ih.us/img525/8443/jd100016ir6.791e27255f.jpg


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uiiihhh, ist ja ein riesen Teil. Da kann ich sogar mein Auto drin verstecken.|bigeyes
Also mir ist das eine Nummer zu groß.....wäre aber perfekt für unsere Norge-Tour, fehlt leider die entsprechende Zugmaschine|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> brauch den zufällig einer will ihn veräußern lade fläche 400x189x 230
> 
> http://img525.*ih.us/img525/8443/jd100016ir6.jpg
> http://img525.*ih.us/img525/8443/jd100016ir6.791e27255f.jpg




Oh, feines Hängerchen!|supergri

Gib mal außer den Maßen noch paar Eckdaten rüber...

Bj., Lager in Ordnung?, welche Höhe hat der von Hängerboden bis zur Oberkante (also ohne den Zeltaufbau)...

und vor allem, was willst du haben für das gute Teil???


Werd da heute Abend mal Familienrat drüber halten.
Wir sind nämlich mit nem 2 Achser am liebäugeln. Unser kleiner Hänger ist nämlich langsam reif für's Hängerseniorenheim...


----------



## Liz261280 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
____$____________$
___$$____________$$
__$_$____________$_$
_$__$____________$__$
$___$____________$___$
_$__$____________$__$
__$_$____________$_$
___$$____________$$
_____$__________$
______$________$
_______$______$
________$____$
_________$$$$
_______$$$$$$$$
_____$$$$$$$$$$$$
___$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Finale!!! Ohoh!!!
Finale!!! Ohohohoh!!!

|laola:


|jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Spiel am Sonntag wird echt ein Kracher!:q

Jetzt schon drauf freu wie Bolle...|jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Babe, was sagst denn zu dem schönen Hänger, der beim Andy rumoxidiert???|rolleyes:q:q


----------



## Liz261280 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr schön! #6
3 - 2 - 1 - Uns!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Sehr schön! #6
> 3 - 2 - 1 - Uns!!!





Mal gucken was Jozef sagt, aber genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt!
Was meinste, was da alles reinpaßt.

Holz, Äpfel und Slowenientransport...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2092589&postcount=107
> 
> Wobei Simon gerade Berufs bedingt abgesagt hat.
> Komm doch einfach mit, würde mich freuen. #h


 
..muß mal sehen ob ich mich da frei machen kann  aber sonst gerne #6



nemles schrieb:


> Vorfächer hab ich genügend, reicht für den ganzen Dampfer.
> 
> Eis: Ich nehme Wassergefüllte und gefrorene Tetrapaks mit, die ich über Nacht im Hotel in den Tiefkühler lege. Sollte eigentlich reichen. Tagsüber dann in Styroporkiste.


 
..reicht so 'ne Styroporkiste mir gefrorenen Terapaks aus? #c



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ....und Slowenentransport...:q:q:q


 
|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris,

wenn du wüßtest, was alles von hier nach Slo und von Slo nach Deutschland transportiert wird, dann würdest du wirklich so gucken wie der Smiley!|rolleyes

Edit:

Ja, ich hab gesehen, dass du ein "i" weggelessen hast!:q


@ Andy, 

leider ist der Hänger etwas zu groß!
Familienrat war schon per Telefonkonferenz...

Trotzdem ein schönes Teil!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Andy,
> 
> leider ist der Hänger etwas zu groß!
> Familienrat war schon per Telefonkonferenz...
> ...



nich so tragisch der iss eh nächste woche wech wenn sich bis donnertach keiner findet hau ich ihn bei booooey rein|supergri
trotz alledem die planken sind 40cm hoch tüv natürlich neu #6 iss ein 2 tonner und 100kg stützlast. preis nur per pn iss ja wohl verständlich|rolleyes

und übrigens nen Hänger haste inner hose das was ich da habe isssss ein Anhänger:m
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Chris,
> 
> wenn du wüßtest, was alles von hier nach Slo und von Slo nach Deutschland transportiert wird, dann würdest du wirklich so gucken wie der Smiley!|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
 ich seh ja was auf der Strecke D-HR,HR-D läuft, von daher guck ich eher so  



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...nen Hänger haste inner hose das was ich da habe isssss ein Anhänger:m
> greez
> andy


 
...wat Du hast nen Anhänger in der Hose (jetzt aber) |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> n
> und übrigens nen Hänger haste inner hose das was ich da habe isssss ein Anhänger:m
> greez
> andy



Das ist Südländer-deutsch. Die müssen immer alles verkürzen und verniedlichen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist Südländer-deutsch. Die müssen immer alles verkürzen und verniedlichen



oh man das wusste ich natürlich nich sind doch nur 2 buchstaben


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man kann ja schon froh sein, das er Hänger und nicht Hängerchen oder Schleppi oder sowas ähnliches geschrieben hat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wat Du hast nen Anhänger in der Hose (jetzt aber) |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



auffe wiese hab ich nen anhänger ,,stehen'' jetzt steht er vor der halle weil dienstag gibbet neu tüv

inner hose hab natürlich auch ich einen hänger|rolleyes manchmal |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Man kann ja schon froh sein, das er Hänger und nicht Hängerchen oder Schleppi oder sowas ähnliches geschrieben hat


nen hängerchen hätte ich da auchnoch zu veräussern :q


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> inner hose hab natürlich auch ich einen hänger|rolleyes manchmal |supergri



Kann mir nicht passieren :vik:


Da isser zu kurz zu ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht passieren :vik:
> 
> 
> Da isser zu kurz zu ...



da hast du wohl einen perfekten vorteil #6:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal tom was mach ich jetzt eigendlich mit meinen super goilen sonnenbrand .ich war doch tatsächlich so blöd und hab mein t-shirt heute vom dach gefeuert und nu bin ich ne mischung zwichen afroandy weißiandy und roter andy gibbt da irgendein mittelchen das meine wohl verdiente nachtruhe glipflich abläuft|uhoh:  ( hab so an bacardi gedacht da steht nemles noch son fläschen inner bar):q


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal tom was mach ich jetzt eigendlich mit meinen super goilen sonnenbrand .ich war doch tatsächlich so blöd und hab mein t-shirt heute vom dach gefeuert und nu bin ich ne mischung zwichen afroandy weißiandy und roter andy gibbt da irgendein mittelchen das meine wohl verdiente nachtruhe glipflich abläuft|uhoh:  ( hab so an bacadi gedacht da steht nemles noch son fläschen inner bar):q




Also beim Einschlafen hilft es mit Sicherheit 

Leider hilft das nicht durch die Nacht. Spätestens nach ca. drei Stunden läßt die heilende und schmerzstillende Wirkung nach. Dann entweder nachbrennen (wenn Du morgen frei hast), oder vor dem Schlafengehen mit Panthenol (gibs das eigentlich noch?) einreiben.

Ansonsten, Zähne hoch und Kopf zusammen gebissen |bigeyes:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also beim Einschlafen hilft es mit Sicherheit
> 
> Leider hilft das nicht durch die Nacht. Spätestens nach ca. drei Stunden läßt die heilende und schmerzstillende Wirkung nach. Dann entweder nachbrennen (wenn Du morgen frei hast), oder vor dem Schlafengehen mit Panthenol (gibs das eigentlich noch?) einreiben.
> 
> Ansonsten, Zähne hoch und Kopf zusammen gebissen |bigeyes:q



na dankeschön für den netten tip dann werd ich wohl den kopf zusammenbeißen .und erstmal für 3 stunden vorsorgen.leider muß ich morgen wieder los ansonsten wäre das mit dem nachbrennen ja nen fetter plan:q


----------



## celler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr seit ja drauf ;-)
mal ne andere frage,fahrt ihr eigentlich noch raus oder habt ihr angst vorm gehänge ;-)????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na ihr seit ja drauf ;-)
> mal ne andere frage,fahrt ihr eigentlich noch raus oder habt ihr angst vorm gehänge ;-)????



da kommt hier eine aus eschede |uhoh: und fragt ob wir angst vor gehänge haben |bigeyes das iss ja wohl nen dollen ding |supergri
klar in 10 tagen auffe nordsee wenn der sturm bleibt wo er iss|supergri
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na ihr seit ja drauf ;-)
> mal ne andere frage,fahrt ihr eigentlich noch raus oder habt ihr angst vorm gehänge ;-)????



Brüll  der war gut.
Natürlich angeln wir nebenbei auch noch.

Und übernächsten Sonntag geht gemeinsam auf die Nordsee :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brüll  der war gut.
> Natürlich angeln wir nebenbei auch noch.
> 
> Und übernächsten Sonntag geht gemeinsam auf die Nordsee :vik:



tom hör auf zu brüllen sonst biste morgen wieder heiser|rolleyes


----------



## celler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kennst eschede???
angelt ihr nur auf der nordsee???


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> kennst eschede???
> angelt ihr nur auf der nordsee???



Eschede? Nö so auf Anhieb nicht.

Angeln tun wir überall dort, wo das Wasser bis ans Ufer reicht.
Ostsee, Nordsee, Übersee, Flüße und sogar zugefrorene Teiche:q

Und manchmal angeln wir sogar zusammen:vik: Und das macht dann richtig Laune :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> kennst eschede???
> angelt ihr nur auf der nordsee???



hab vor 3 wochen ein aquarium aus eschede geholt wohnst ja nur knapp 100km von mir entfernt. nee angeln tun wir an der gesamten ostseeküste bzw deutschland und dänemark und das nich nur mit kleinbooten und kutter auch brandungsangeln sowie spinnfischen auf mefo. dann gibbet hier experten die haben eigende teiche wie zb ich oder der dirk da wird dann auch ab und an mal der wurm gebadet .
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> und sogar zugefrorene Teiche:q



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: wo dat denn du sack :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah: wo dat denn du sack :q:q:q:q:q:q



Als da wäre....



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann gibbet hier experten die haben eigende teiche wie zb ich



P.S. selber Sack:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Als da wäre....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. selber Sack:q:q:q



kann nich sein bei mir iss immer sommer und wenn nich hab ich ein großes stück eisen mitten strick drann und dann mach sommer:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab vor 3 wochen ein aquarium aus eschede geholt wohnst ja nur knapp 100km von mir entfernt. nee angeln tun wir an der gesamten ostseeküste bzw deutschland und dänemark und das nich nur mit kleinbooten und kutter auch brandungsangeln sowie spinnfischen auf mefo. dann gibbet hier experten die haben eigende teiche wie zb ich oder der dirk da wird dann auch ab und an mal der wurm gebadet .
> greez
> andy


und nen schwein aufgespießt :vik:


----------



## celler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr scheint ja gut drauf zu sein.......
jo eschede liegt in der nähe von salzwedel,deswegen bin ich ja dazu gestossen.......
muss ja mal schauen ob ich in nem angelforum zumindest leute finde die sich fürs angeln interessieren ;-)

von wem hast dein aquarium gekauft bzw wo??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tom wat machste am 12.07 wollen wir da gleich mal makrelen innen rauch baumeln da der ofen sowieso an iss kannste doch gleich mal auffen feuchtfröhliches nächtele vorbei kommen


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann nich sein bei mir iss immer sommer und wenn nich hab ich ein großes stück eisen mitten strick drann und dann mach sommer:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



Nö, las mal nach, durch den zugefrorenen Teich hab ich durch Jensen endlich mal das optimale Werfen mit feinstem Spinngeschirr lernen können. War echt ne Lehrstunde für mich.#h

Und dieses Jahr klappt es bestimmt noch, das ich Dir einen Hecht rausklaue:k


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> tom wat machste am 12.07 wollen wir da gleich mal makrelen innen rauch baumeln da der ofen sowieso an iss kannste doch gleich mal auffen feuchtfröhliches nächtele vorbei kommen



Hört sich schon mal gut an. Aber genau zusagen kann ich Dir erst später.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na ihr scheint ja gut drauf zu sein.......
> jo eschede liegt in der nähe von salzwedel,deswegen bin ich ja dazu gestossen.......
> muss ja mal schauen ob ich in nem angelforum zumindest leute finde die sich fürs angeln interessieren ;-)
> 
> von wem hast dein aquarium gekauft bzw wo??



och frag mich nich yvonne hieß die glaube ich .mitten im ort war son kaufladen da bin ich rechts abgebogen und irgendwie am sägewerk ziemlich am ende der strasse war das sie iss wohl beim bund so wie sie sagte


----------



## celler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah alles klar............
habt ihr schon nen termin fürs evt brandungsangeln oder fahrt ihr vorm herbst nicht mehr???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt hab ichs das war in sülze naja kurz hinter eschede


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah alles klar............
> habt ihr schon nen termin fürs evt brandungsangeln oder fahrt ihr vorm herbst nicht mehr???


hier der tom iss ab und an mal los ich fahre immer erst wenns kalt wird. und die touris das weite suchen. meist ab oktober bis anfang frühjahr. im oktober dängel ich wie jedes jahr nach dk für 2 wochen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk warst ja vorhin so schnell wech#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hört sich schon mal gut an. Aber genau zusagen kann ich Dir erst später.



na können wir ja nächstes we besprechen


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy San!

Sorry, hab vorhin gar net geguckt, wer alles on war...

Hab noch den Grill feuern und kontrollieren müssen. Dann spachteln und Kinder ins Bett bringen. Danach Pilsken aufjeroppt und die erste Halbzeit von dem Grottenkick geguckt!

Jetzt kurbel ich mir grad Eine und dann werd ich mir wieder vor die olle Glotze legen!


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na können wir ja nächstes we besprechen



Genau. Und wenn es klappt, würde ich gerne die Familie (Frauchen und Sohnemann) im Schlepptau haben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ey, was wie wann???!!!???

Räucherparty? Da sind Liz, ich und die Kurzen dabei!

Könnten noch Räuchergut aus dem Süßwasser mitbringen und was für danach zum runterspülen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja manchmal muß es eben auch schnell gehen iss bei mir ja auch so mal schnell gucken und wech.
denn mal viel spaß beim ballschupsen #h


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ey, was wie wann???!!!???
> 
> Räucherparty? Da sind Liz, ich und die Kurzen dabei!
> 
> Könnten noch Räuchergut aus dem Süßwasser mitbringen und was für danach zum runterspülen...



NA DAS LIEST SICH DOCH GUT :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich hab nichts gegen frauen und kinder und platz iss ja genug wäre ja mal ganz goil alle wieder beieinander chris schlägt dann bestimmt auch auf wenn er nich vorher vom aal erwürgt wurde.


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich sach denn jetzt schonmal: Dabei :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich sach denn jetzt schonmal: Dabei :vik::vik::vik:



so nu du dirk #6

und nebenbei können wir ja gleich mal unsere abschlußfahrt bequaddeln


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu du dirk #6
> 
> und nebenbei können wir ja gleich mal unsere abschlußfahrt bequaddeln




Ja, wie jetzt? Nächstes WE, oder was?#c
Oder erst, nachdem ihr vom Makrelen jagen wieder da seid???

Muß ich schließlich mit der Family klar machen...

Aber nächstes WE ginge glaube ich einzuplanen!|supergri




*Hätte da noch nen ganz leggeren Malt, den ihr probieren müßt!*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, wie jetzt? Nächstes WE, oder was?#c
> Oder erst, nachdem ihr vom Makrelen jagen wieder da seid???
> 
> Muß ich schließlich mit der Family klar machen...
> ...



am 12.07 das we nach unserem makrelentrip.wir brauchen doch erst fisch
mann brennt mir der buckel|uhoh:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen
ich hoffe ich bin noch nicht zu spät #c zum Frühschnacken


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
nööööö 15 min haben wir noch bevor es wieder los geht


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn, wat sachst Du zu chat? #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denn gas


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle !!! #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Mann, ich überleg grad, ob wir September mit zum ABAA Treffen kommen...
Müßten nur wahrscheinlich die Zwerge mitnehmen!
Ist das da ne gefährliche Ecke für Kinder (platsch und weg), so dass wir dann nicht in Ruhe Aal zocken können, oder ist's da unbedenklich???#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk

..meld' Dich da mal an, das kriegen wir schon hin #6


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

anleinen die Biester damit sie auch nicht weglaufen können ! :q
.
.
.
.
.
ach was .... ausprobieren - mein Lütter ist immer mal wieder an der Elbe unterwegs seitdem er 3 war ... zugegeben manchmal etwas unentspannend wenn man immer aufpassen muß, aber wenn noch einige mehr da sind die mal nen Auge werfen können umso besser ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> anleinen die Biester damit sie auch nicht weglaufen können ! :q *Das sowieso!!!*
> 
> .
> .
> ...





Sacht mal, wo bekomm ich gute Schwimmwesten für die Beiden? Weil mit sowas ist's auf jeden Fall sicherer für die Zwergangler!|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube meine Automatikweste wäre ne Nummer zu groß oder?


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier der Platz wo man locker mit Kids hin kann, ok aufgeschlagene Knie und blutende Hände sind vorprogrammiert 

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/8784/aalangeln001oa0.jpg

aber ein Stück dahinter ist Kinderfreundlicher Bereich


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Automatikweste wäre ne Nummer zu groß oder?




Wir könnten beide Kinder reinstecken!:q 
Dann hätten es die Jungs auch schwerer sich dünne zu machen...#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Höhö!

Aber wie Jörg schon geschrieben hat ist der Platz sehr übersichtlich und 
wir sind ne Menge Leute die ganz automatisch aufmerksam werden wenn es platscht :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hier der Platz wo man locker mit Kids hin kann, ok aufgeschlagene Knie und blutende Hände sind vorprogrammiert  *Ist doch gut für die Ballance!:q So lernen die Jungs das auch früh genug, wie man sich auf Geröll bewegt...#6*
> 
> http://img204.*ih.us/img204/8784/aalangeln001oa0.jpg
> 
> aber ein Stück dahinter ist Kinderfreundlicher Bereich




Ist auch gut!!!:q
Wenn Tom's Zwergi mitkommt, dann sind die Drei eh unzertrennlich...
Werd denen paar alte Angeln mitbringen und wir müssen uns keine Sorgen machen.|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Höhö!
> 
> Aber wie Jörg schon geschrieben hat ist der Platz sehr übersichtlich und
> wir sind ne Menge Leute die ganz automatisch aufmerksam werden wenn es platscht :q




Das Platschen ist nicht schlimm! Dafür gibbet ja Wechselklamotten...
Nur Strömung sollte nicht so heftig sein!|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

normale, orange Feststoffschwimmwesten sollte us für unter 20 EUR eigendlich überall geben ....
ebey, Segelladen usw usw 
aber die den ganzen Tag damit rumrennen lassen #c
dann lieber doch anleinen und aufpassen (lassen) ....
wie alt sind die denn ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist auch gut!!!:q
> Wenn Tom's Zwergi mitkommt, dann sind die Drei eh unzertrennlich...
> Werd denen paar alte Angeln mitbringen und wir müssen uns keine Sorgen machen.|rolleyes


 

Die werden schon ihren Spaß haben da sind auch Brassen und Rapfen und alles mögliche andere Unterwegs, da hab ich auch den Wels gefangen, also sehr ein Anglerfreundliches Gebiet :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> normale, orange Feststoffschwimmwesten sollte us für unter 20 EUR eigendlich überall geben ....
> ebey, Segelladen usw usw
> aber die den ganzen Tag damit rumrennen lassen #c
> dann lieber doch anleinen und aufpassen (lassen) ....
> wie alt sind die denn ?


 *Vier und halb sechs!|rolleyes

*Ich werd mich mal erkundigen, was es da in der Richtung Schwimmweste gibt!
Beide sind nämlich sehr neugierig, aktiv und lieben Wasser...|supergri

Vor allem sind die schnell! Deshalb ist Aufpassen nicht immer sicher. Und Anleinen wird bestimmt mit Genörgel quittiert!


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..gibt da so ein Utensil gegen gequengel...so 'ne Art Ball im Mund gibts hier in HH in einigen Läden zu kaufen, wenn ich da ein paar von mitbringen soll...


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..gibt da so ein Utensil gegen gequengel...so 'ne Art Ball im Mund gibts hier in HH in einigen Läden zu kaufen, wenn ich da ein paar von mitbringen soll...




Bring dir dann auch einen nee, besser zwei mit!
Werde dich zu den Kindern mit bei binden....|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bring dir dann auch einen nee, besser zwei mit!
> Werde dich zu den Kindern mit bei binden....|rolleyes


 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

ich hab sowas schon  hatte es die letzen male nur vergessen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> ich hab sowas schon  hatte es die letzen male nur vergessen :m





Uarrrgh! |bigeyes
Sieht das dann bei euch in etwa so aus wie in Pulp Fiction oder was??? |scardie:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uarrrgh! |bigeyes
> Sieht das dann bei euch in etwa so aus wie in Pulp Fiction oder was??? |scardie:


 
...jepp  so 'ne Mischung aus PF und Scarface


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...jepp  so 'ne Mischung aus PF und Scarface




Bääähhhh! Ich will nix weiter drüber wissen...#d


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Twistert jemand von euch viel udn oft auf Zander?
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrute


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Twistert jemand von euch viel udn oft auf Zander?
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrute


 
...frag mal Helge>Alsterboje der kann Dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da habe ihc meine letzte auch her. Annähernd Elbe Geschirr, aber wir haben gerade echt rausgefunden, wie man die Zander hier sehr viel besser bekommt. 
Dafür ist das Elbe Geschirr leider komplett ungeeignet. Habe auch schon ganz genaue Vorstellungen von der neuen Spinne, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher in welche Richtung ich mich dafür umsehen müsste |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fürs Zandern in der Elbe bevorzuge ich die Crow Intense Pike in 3,30M und 60-120Gr WG.
Einigen Kollegen liegt sie zu schwer in der Hand, aber für mich ist sie bisher im unteren/mittleren Preissegment das Beste, was ich je benutzt habe.

Und da ich häufig in der sehr starken Strömung an der Geesthachter Staustufe unterwegs bin, ist sie ideal dafür.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher in welche Richtung ich mich dafür umsehen müsste |rolleyes


 
immer schön nach vorne schauen #6

...mehr kann ich dazu leider auch nicht beitragen #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieviel Gramm braucht man denn, um in der Elbe vernünftig runter zu kommen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieviel Gramm braucht man denn, um in der Elbe vernünftig runter zu kommen?


 
..kommt drauf an auf was man drauf ist, ich brauche so ca 3-5 gramm für einen Ansitz :vik: (ich weiß auch nicht was heute wieder mit mir los ist |clown

ich nehm 150-200gr ohne Kralle, dat langt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..kommt drauf an auf was man drauf ist, ich brauche so ca 3-5 gramm für einen Ansitz :vik: (ich weiß auch nicht was heute wieder mit mir los ist |clown
> 
> ich nehm 150-200gr ohne Kralle, dat langt #6




War mir klar, dass von dir so ne Aussage kommt...|rolleyes

Welche Jigkopfgewichte sind denn da nötig???#c


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieviel Gramm braucht man denn, um in der Elbe vernünftig runter zu kommen?



Und da liegt die Katze im Salz, ähm der Hase im Pfeffer.

Da ich die Strecke von Lauenburg bis HH-Hafen beangele, habe ich Strecken/Gegenden mit fast null Strömung als auch welcher mit reissender Strömung (wie z.B. Sperrwerk). Auch im Hafen selber sind Gegenden, wo sich nur die Tide und sonst nix bemerkbar macht. Auch steht der Zander nicht immer am Grund, sondern häufig im Mittelwasser.
Er zeigt auch die unterschiedlichsten Verhaltensweisen. Bei schnellen Strömungen packt er sofort zu, bei langsamen und stehenden Abschnitten eher verhalten.

Ich habe für mich persönlich also die perfekte Elbzanderwaffe noch nicht gefunden.

Achso, gerade erst mitbekommen, das der Aal gemeint war...
Je nach Strömung zw. 80 und 200 gr.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Welche Jigkopfgewichte sind denn da nötig???#c


 
...ich glaub jmd. sagte mir neulich 11-24gr Köppe


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da könnte ich dann die Sänger Iron Claw empfehlen.

Mit wahlweise 3m oder 2,7m und 80g Wg!

Echt ein toller Stecken und schön leicht...:k:q


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da könnte ich dann die Sänger Iron Claw empfehlen.
> 
> Mit wahlweise 3m oder 2,7m und 80g Wg!
> 
> Echt ein toller Stecken und schön leicht...:k:q



Steht ja auch auf meiner drauf #6 Allerdings waren mir die 80g für Stau-stufe etwas wening.


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3,30m bis 120gr WG? |kopfkrat
Das geht genau in die falsche Richtung, z.Z. fische ich diese Jörg Strehlow Rute von Quantum, nette Rute auf jeden Fall, aber für unsere aktuelle Fischerei leider zu hart. Später im Jahr sicherlich wieder gut einsetzbar, aber im Moment zu heavy. 
Suche jetzt gerade halt eine Rute zw. 9,6ft und 10ft die sehr leicht und schnell ist. Köpfe zw. 7 und 14gr soll sie werfen. Im Moment fische ihc meine Meforute, geht schon ganz gut.


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> 3,30m bis 120gr WG? |kopfkrat
> Das geht genau in die falsche Richtung, z.Z. fische ich diese Jörg Strehlow Rute von Quantum, nette Rute auf jeden Fall, aber für unsere aktuelle Fischerei leider zu hart. Später im Jahr sicherlich wieder gut einsetzbar, aber im Moment zu heavy.
> Suche jetzt gerade halt eine Rute zw. 9,6ft und 10ft die sehr leicht und schnell ist. Köpfe zw. 7 und 14gr soll sie werfen. Im Moment fische ihc meine Meforute, geht schon ganz gut.




Dann hätte ich nur die Penta Super Genion Seaspinn für 40gr im Angebot. Die nehme ich am liebsten auf Mefo. Leider habe ich die nur in 2,70.


----------



## nemles (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist auch gut!!!:q
> Wenn Tom's Zwergi mitkommt, dann sind die Drei eh unzertrennlich...
> Werd denen paar alte Angeln mitbringen und wir müssen uns keine Sorgen machen.|rolleyes



Habe gerade mal mit Frauchen drüber gesprochen. Sieht immo ganz gut aus, das meine Fam. mitkommt. Falls es den Zwergen zu langweilig wird, schnappt sich Iris die drei und verschwindet in der Stadt mit denen. Wäre das eine Alternative?


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:c :c :c wat ne shize Gestern abend  aber ich konnte nicht anders als mich den ganzen Abend freuen (von mal ganz kurz :v , abgesehen) weil ich jetzt gleich zum Aalziehen fahre :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
wat war denn so zeische gestern abend#c


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Männers#h




moin sir tom #h


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Diese Woche noch rumkriegen, dann geht es auf Minitunas...:q:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich ich denke garnicht drann so wird die wochen nich so lang #6


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stimmt, die Woche zieht sich aber auch schon wieder soooo lange hin :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heißt ja nich umsonst .montag morgen und die woche nimmt kein ende :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Woche zieht sich aber auch schon wieder soooo lange hin :c


 

...muttu doch nich weinen :q 4mal werden wir noch Wach heissa #t dann ist ThunaTag :vik:#c


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...muttu doch nich weinen :q 4mal werden wir noch Wach heissa #t dann ist ThunaTag :vik:#c



Ich tu doch nicht weinen |uhoh: 

Ich halte es fast nicht mehr aus.|gr:

Bin spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bin spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi #h



ups |bigeyesgut das jensen bei dir im hotelzimmer schläft.:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups |bigeyesgut das jensen bei dir im hotelzimmer schläft.:q:q:q:q:q



Ich bin spitz aufs Angeln, nicht auf Jensen........








Wobei, wenn Not am man(n) ist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achsoooo kann ja keiner ahnen :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich halte es fast nicht mehr aus.|gr:
> 
> Bin spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi #h


 

...da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht im Hotel des Grauens abgestiegen bin, ich bleib schön im Auto während Tom sich mit Jensen vergnügt  :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

er meint doch spitz aufs angeln man ey|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsch was

ich geh Aal angeln :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> er meint doch spitz aufs angeln man ey|rolleyes


 
...wer weiß was der Tom da ausbrütet


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht im Hotel des Grauens abgestiegen bin, ich bleib schön im Auto während Tom sich mit Jensen vergnügt  :vik:



Wir werden Dir vom Balkon aus zuprosten. :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wir werden Dir vom Balkon aus zuprosten. :vik:



jauuu genauuu das werden wir tun :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich wünsch was
> 
> ich geh Aal angeln :vik:
> 
> Gruß Chris



na denn mal viel spaß#h


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Chris #h

Ich mache mich dann auch erst mal vom Acker   |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp iss zeit ich mach mich auch los #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erster wieder da :vik: 

konnte eben 2 schöne Aale überlisten  einen 50er und einen 70er :z

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/1959/aalangelnnu8.jpg


ab nächste Woche raucht die Tonne, gab gerade so ein Sonderheft "Räuchern" das hab ich mir zugelegt, da ist 'ne Anleitung für nen schicken simplen Steinofen zum Selberbauen, dat wird wohl die nächsten Tage füllen


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sauber Alter! Petri!!!#6

Räucherofen bauen ist echt ganz simpel und macht Laune.

Überfreß dich ja nicht an Aal! Sonst willste jahrelang nix mehr davon wissen.
Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung...|rolleyes


Immer schön nachspülen. Geht gut mit Aquavit Linie!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sauber Alter! Petri!!!#6
> 
> Räucherofen bauen ist echt ganz simpel und macht Laune.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Dirk

Dankeschön 
jau dat ist 'ne ganz simple Sache die ich da bauen will #6

..das mit dem überfressen kann mir nicht so leicht passieren, zumindest nicht bei Aal, den mag ich nicht so gerne, aber Du weißt ja die bucklige Verw.... die töten für die Schlängler |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann auch höchstens mal ein Stück davon essen...:q
dann langts wieder ne Zeit!

Aber manchen kann die Aalsoße gar nicht fett genug die Backen runter laufen!|uhoh:

Der Tipp mit dem Schnäpschen danach ist deshalb manchmal lebensrettend.




P.S.: Heute Abend Überweisung!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich kann auch höchstens mal ein Stück davon essen...:q
> dann langts wieder ne Zeit!
> 
> Aber manchen kann die Aalsoße gar nicht fett genug die Backen runter laufen!|uhoh:
> ...


 
mich schüttelts auch immer wenn dt Fett da so triefft :v

...aber was tut man nicht alles um Schnapes saufen zu können 


...bestens dann kann ich wieder Köder kaufen gehen #c:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was sollen eigentlich diese dollen Stichworte bringen???

Bei mir steht da eben "Schnitzel"...


Ich mein, ich könnte grad mal eins essen.|rolleyes
Doch mit dem Trööt hier hat das ja wohl mal gar nix zu tun!#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was sollen eigentlich diese dollen Stichworte bringen???
> 
> Bei mir steht da eben "Schnitzel"...
> 
> ...


 
|muahah: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ich weiß auch nicht wer da son shize reinhaut #c:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris, mir fällt grad ein, dass ich noch so ne olle teleskopierbare Räuchertonne auf'm Speicher rumfliegen hab...
Zum Aal räuchern funzt die wunderbar!

Die könnt ich dir vermachen. Müßtest nur noch nen Monat warten, dann würd ich die dir zu Haus hinstellen und du hättest dir nen Aufwand gespart!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Chris, mir fällt grad ein, dass ich noch so ne olle teleskopierbare Räuchertonne auf'm Speicher rumfliegen hab...
> Zum Aal räuchern funzt die wunderbar!
> 
> Die könnt ich dir vermachen. Müßtest nur noch nen Monat warten, dann würd ich die dir zu Haus hinstellen und du hättest dir nen Aufwand gespart!:q


 
...das ist 'ne nette Idee, aber ich versuch das mal mit dem Steinofen, Material ist da, von daher #c
aber falls das nicht zufriedenstellend ist meld' ich mich deswegen gerne nochmal #6

Außerdem muß ich ja die unmengen Makrele vom nächsten WE auch wegkriegen :vik: da kann ich keinen Monat mehr warten


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schön, dass du zuversichtlich bist, was die Makrelenfänge angeht! ;-)


Und ja, so'n Backsteinofen ist natürlich was Feines...

Meiner ist auch schon in der Planung. Herbst wird das Projekt in Angriff genommen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schön, dass du zuversichtlich bist, was die Makrelenfänge angeht! ;-)
> 
> 
> Und ja, so'n Backsteinofen ist natürlich was Feines...
> ...


 
die Minithune sollen ja keinen shize machen, sonst kriegt Mama in Kroatien auf den Sack :q

..wir haben noch nen Satz Schamott Steine liegen, mal sehen ob ich die mit verbau.


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
Ich seh gerade das Stefan6 im ABAA-thread darauf hinweißt das mindestens 150gr mit Kralle angebracht sind und eigentlich hat er da recht, ich sitz da ja meistens alleine, da ist das egal wenn das Blei langsam wandert, aber mit mehreren könnte das auf dauer mit geringeren Gewichten nervig werden  
also lieber doch mit Kralle #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> die Minithune sollen ja keinen shize machen, sonst kriegt Mama in Kroatien auf den Sack :q
> 
> ..wir haben noch nen Satz Schamott Steine liegen, mal sehen ob ich die mit verbau.




Klar, Mann! Schamott ist das Beste, was du kriegen kannst für in den Brennraum...#6
Werd ich bei mir auch verbauen!|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Ich seh gerade das Stefan6 im ABAA-thread darauf hinweißt das mindestens 150gr mit Kralle angebracht sind und eigentlich hat er da recht, ich sitz da ja meistens alleine, da ist das egal wenn das Blei langsam wandert, aber mit mehreren könnte das auf dauer mit geringeren Gewichten nervig werden
> also lieber doch mit Kralle #6




150g Krallenbleie???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich denk da ist wenig Strömung?|rolleyes

Wollte mit meinen Karpfenruten, die ich sonst auch zum Aalangeln nehme, da anrücken...#t

Dann muß ich wohl die alten Pilkruten mitnehmen und noch'n paar von diesen Krallendinger organisieren!

Zwei wüste Rollen hab ich auch noch am Start!:vik:


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris,

Dickes Petri zu den Schlänglern, sehen ja richtig gut aus.#6

Falls Du die Teleräuchertonne ausprobieren magst, kann ich Dir meine mal zu Testzwecken überlassen. Für Aal geht das Ding ganz gut, aber für anspruchsvollere Sachen bevorzuge ich doch einen richtigen Räucherofen.


Mit Räucheraal kriegt man mich auch nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor gelockt, seit ich mich mal an Aal, frisch aus dem Rauch überfressen habe. War noch Jahre später das beste Brechmittel, das ich kannte: Triefender, frisch geräucherter Breitkopfaal.....:v
Aber mittlerweile geht das schon wieder und das eine oder andere Häppchen nehme ich zu mir.


----------



## Macker (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris denke in deinem Aalfieber bitte an Mittwoch.
Ich habe mit Eggi Tel. er sagte was von 20 bis 60 pro Nase in guten Größen#h.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> 150g Krallenbleie???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Ich denk da ist wenig Strömung?|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Dat ist Hauptstrom Süderelbe  da fließts schon ganz gut

@Macker 
ich hab bei Eggi schon abgesagt, hab im Aalwahn nur leider vergessen Dir bescheid zu sagen, ich schaff' das nicht, "muß" ja am So schon wieder, ich ruf morgen mal durch #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy #h#h#h

Und wieder ein Tag weniger bis Kuttertour :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom#h

trotzdem sind es noch so viele:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Andy #h#h#h
> 
> Und wieder ein Tag weniger bis Kuttertour :vik:


 
Moin Tom 

..und damit nur noch 4 tage und den rest von Heute absitzen, dann is |schild-g


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach Andy
dachte Du wärst schon wieder weg


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris #h

Jepp, werden langsam (seeehhhrrrr langsam) weniger Tage


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

können wir mal eben einen kleinen Makrelen-Chat zwischenschieben?


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn Ihr nicht wieder so schnell schreibt


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

n e i n  w i r  s c h r e i b e n  g a n z  l a a a n g s a m, versprochen #6


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo an alle aus Mainz mal wieder ! |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hallo an alle aus Mainz mal wieder ! |wavey:




Moinsen Jörg San!:m

Da könnteste ja mal auf nen Kaffee vorbeikommen, wenn du wieder auf'm Nachhauseweg bist...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
nach Norditalien


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> nach Norditalien




Bei de Famiiiilie??:g

Macke disch Sizilianische Kravatte...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei de Famiiiilie??:g
> 
> Macke disch Sizilianische Kravatte...:q


 
Du wolle macke aufbringe dicke Äger mit familia von Don Christo :r


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @all
meint ihr das kutterangeln hier aus dem board???
kann da einer von euch evt vom letzten mal berichten???
ich mein wie das alles so abgelaufen ist,ob es streitigkeiten wegen den plätzen gab............

glg matze


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ne wir reden übers Makrelenangeln am nächsten Sonntag ab Büsum, aber Streit gibts wegen der Plätze unter Boardies ganz bestimmt nicht #6 bei der BKT'08 werden die Plätze bestimmt gelost und nach halber Fahrtzeit wird gewechselt.

Es gibt aber auch threads über die vergangenen Touren (die findest du über die Boardsuche) da kannst Du nachlesen was war und wie die Stimmung an Bord bei so einem Event ist 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin @all
> meint ihr das kutterangeln hier aus dem board???
> kann da einer von euch evt vom letzten mal berichten???
> ich mein wie das alles so abgelaufen ist,ob es streitigkeiten wegen den plätzen gab............
> ...




Äh, moin Matze!#h

Bei welchem Kutterangeln biste denn jetzn?

Boardie Kutter Tour 08 oder Makrelentripp auffe Nordsee???#c


Und Streit gibbet bei uns nicht!

Wir wissen das Andy der Stärkste ist und der verteilt dann die Plätze...|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und Streit gibbet bei uns nicht!
> 
> Wir wissen das Andy der Stärkste ist und der verteilt dann die Plätze...|supergri


 

#6 #6 #6

|good: so und nich anders


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo mein die bkt 08.....
hatte ja gelesen das dort noch plätze frei waren.......
fährt von euch auch wer mit,bzw war einer letztes jahr dabei???


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo mein die bkt 08.....
> hatte ja gelesen das dort noch plätze frei waren.......
> fährt von euch auch wer mit,bzw war einer letztes jahr dabei???


 
..nein letztes Jahr war keiner von uns dabei, aber dieses Jahr sind Dirk und Liz am Start #6


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

weiß einer von euch den aktuellen karten stand???


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch den aktuellen karten stand???


 
guckst Du hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120724
sieht gut aus, aber am besten Du schickst ne PN an FrankyD der kann Dir das definitiv sagen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst du mal im Trööt!

So wie ich's gelesen hab, sind noch zwei Plätze frei...:q


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,hab gerade mal geschaut.......
werd mich auch anmelden.....
evt könnt man ab hamburg doch auch zusammen fahren???
ihr fahrt doch bestimmt auch A 7???


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, ich werd alles geben und den Pokal für's MFT und meine Trophäensammlung holen:vik:... und an wen der Damenpokal geht, ist sicherlich auch klar, oder?:q


Ist zwar dreist und mit Ankündigung, aber paßt mal auf!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,hab gerade mal geschaut.......
> werd mich auch anmelden.....
> evt könnt man ab hamburg doch auch zusammen fahren???
> ihr fahrt doch bestimmt auch A 7???




Ja, die donnern wir auch hoch! Allerdings schon nen Tag früher und wir bleiben auch noch ne Woche länger...:q


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih.........
naja jut dann fahr ich allein,ist ja auch kein wirklicher weg.........
du willst den pokal ja nur holen um es nächstes jahr auszurichten...........


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> du willst den pokal ja nur holen um es nächstes jahr auszurichten...........


 
...das wär eher ein Grund alles zu tun, nicht zu Gewinnen :q  das ist kein Segen das machen zu "dürfen" wenn ich mir das Theater mit den Zahlungen so angucke.


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich hab den zwinkernden smiley vergessen.........


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das wär eher ein Grund alles zu tun, nicht zu Gewinnen :q  das ist kein Segen das machen zu "dürfen" wenn ich mir das Theater mit den Zahlungen so angucke.




Ach so läuft das???|uhoh:

Na ja, egal. Da werd ich mir schon was einfallen lassen...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Du brauchst Dir da keine Sorgen zu machen....
Aber Liz sollte sich die Orga gut erklären lassen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Du brauchst Dir da keine Sorgen zu machen....
> Aber Liz sollte sich die Orga gut erklären lassen :q





Eben! Frauchen wird's schon richten...:vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich will s mal hoffen, dass das GUT ausgeht :vik: Die Zeit des SchneiderSEINS sollte endlich mal vorbei sein :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ich will s mal hoffen, dass das GUT ausgeht :vik: Die Zeit des SchneiderSEINS sollte endlich mal vorbei sein :vik:




Hey Hase!:l

Diesmal gehste mal richtig ab und angelst alle außer mir in Grund und Boden...#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Pha Dirk Du kennst doch die Mädels... Du kannst 100% besser sein und verlierst trotzdem :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, da hast du natürlich Recht Kai!

Egal, Hauptsache rauf auf die Ostsee...:q


Ich könnte grad losfahren, bei dem feinen Wetterchen.

Kagge, dass es noch fünf Wochen dauert!#q#q


----------



## Liz261280 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Hase!:l
> 
> Diesmal gehste mal richtig ab und angelst alle außer mir in Grund und Boden...#6



Hmmm, des überleg`ich mir noch... :k


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp das Wetter ist echt gut! Zum Glück musste ich heute nur nen halben Tag ran 
und den Abend werde ich nutzen noch ein bisschen die Wäscheleine über die Weser zu peitschen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp das Wetter ist echt gut! Zum Glück musste ich heute nur nen halben Tag ran
> und den Abend werde ich nutzen noch ein bisschen die Wäscheleine über die Weser zu peitschen :q




Recht haste!#6

Wir werden auch Sonntag paar Räucherforellen fangen gehen...:q


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp das Wetter ist echt gut! Zum Glück musste ich heute nur nen halben Tag ran
> und den Abend werde ich nutzen noch ein bisschen die Wäscheleine über die Weser zu peitschen :q



Bin auch am überlegen, heute Abend noch mal kurz an die Elbe zu düsen. Mal sehen, was noch so anliegt zu Hause...


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na doch nichts geworden aus deiner elbe geschichte???


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, hab noch zu tun, Angelsachen hegen und pflegen. Muß ja alles fürs WE einsatzbereit sein. Werde ich wohl auf morgen/übermorgen verschieben.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend hab heute auch schonmal mein Täschen gepackt :z #v :z und dabei festgestellt das ich mehr Makrelen Vorfächer habe als gedacht  Rute ist auch Startklar, da wir ja hoffentlich bestes Wetter bekommen http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/buesum reicht die Seahawk


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Andy


..und weg 
bis morgen 

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend Andy
> 
> 
> ..und weg
> ...



ja neee schon klar|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend hab heute auch schonmal mein Täschen gepackt :z #v :z



Auch wirklich alles dabei?


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auch wirklich alles dabei?


 
Ich hoffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...besser ich pack morgen alles nochmal aus  :q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab noch garnichts angefasst .so pack ich einmal ein und das wars :q


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich hab noch garnichts angefasst .so pack ich einmal ein und das wars :q



Sühst, ich mache es genau anders rum. Hab jetzt gepackt und das Zeug bleibt bis Samstag unangetastet.
Kommen nur noch Frischhaltesachen und Kühlmittel dazu, fertig#6


----------



## Macker (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
Ich werde Morgen schon mal in See Stechen , aber nur um euch ein paar tips fürs We zugeben.
Solten da morgen welche rauskommen (was Ich ganz Stark annehme) gehen die Morgen abend gleich in den Ofen.
Also werde Ich morgen abend oder Do. früh über die Farben berichten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Gemeinde #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sühst, ich mache es genau anders rum. Hab jetzt gepackt und das Zeug bleibt bis Samstag unangetastet.
> Kommen nur noch Frischhaltesachen und Kühlmittel dazu, fertig#6


 
#6 genauso mach ich es auch, aber ich packe zwischendurch vlt. nochmal aus :q:q

Moin zusammen #h


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich werde Morgen schon mal in See Stechen , aber nur um euch ein paar tips fürs We zugeben.
> Solten da morgen welche rauskommen (was Ich ganz Stark annehme) gehen die Morgen abend gleich in den Ofen.
> Also werde Ich morgen abend oder Do. früh über die Farben berichten.
> ...



Mach das mal, Terminnahe Tips werden immer gerne genommen.

Petri


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mach das mal, Terminnahe Tips werden immer gerne genommen.
> 
> Petri


 
..da gibbet nachher erstmal telefon Konferenz, um Zeitnah von den Fägen zu erfahren


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dat #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dat #h


 
Moin Herr Andy


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,

werde mir heute mal die Fahrstrecke auf der Karte ansehen. Müssen dann mal gucken, wo wir uns Samstag treffen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin
man heute wirds wieder so heiß ohne wind .da bekommste ne macke aufen dach .warum bin ich blos kein klempner geworden :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> 
> werde mir heute mal die Fahrstrecke auf der Karte ansehen. Müssen dann mal gucken, wo wir uns Samstag treffen.



fetter plan  irgendwo wird sich schon was finden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warum bin ich blos kein klempner geworden :c


 
...weil einem da schnell mal die shize bis zum Hals stehen kann :vik: und wer will das schon


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> 
> werde mir heute mal die Fahrstrecke auf der Karte ansehen. Müssen dann mal gucken, wo wir uns Samstag treffen.


 
...ich werd' heute abend mal erfragen wo man da Parken kann, wie weit ist euer Hotel vom Hafen entfernt? müßt ihr morgens mit'm Auto los oder gehts zu Fuß zum Kutter #c


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> warum bin ich blos kein klempner geworden :c



Wahrscheinlich, weil Dichten nicht so Deine Stärke ist |supergri

Wat soll ich sagen, als ich noch als Elektriker auf Störungseinsätzen war, gab es überall nur warme Getränke:c


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich werd' heute abend mal erfragen wo man da Parken kann, wie weit ist euer Hotel vom Hafen entfernt? müßt ihr morgens mit'm Auto los oder gehts zu Fuß zum Kutter #c



Guck ich nachher auch gleich mal...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach mönsch iss also überall warm bzw heiß


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach mönsch iss also überall warm bzw heiß


 

...ich glaub an den Küsten solls ein bischen Kühler sein, komm' doch einfach hierher  wir finden dann schon was zu tun, vlt ein bischen entspannt Angeln :vik:


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hotel liegt mitten im Ort, dicht beim Sportplatz. Also früh mit dem Auto zum Kutter...

Hätte ich sowieso gemacht, schon wegen dem Angelgerödel...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie kein meeresblick abens aufen balkon #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich glaub an den Küsten solls ein bischen Kühler sein, komm' doch einfach hierher  wir finden dann schon was zu tun, vlt ein bischen entspannt Angeln :vik:



jau das wäre es jetzt und vlt baden:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau das wäre es jetzt und vlt baden:vik:


 
..oder ne lütte Kleinboottour inkl. Köderbaden #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder so kann man ja auch baden gehen oder fallen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd mich mal zur arbeit quälen


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich mach mich dann auch mal los.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag #h#h#h


----------



## celler (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin@all
viel spaß aufm dach und dem rest auch viel spaß auf der arbeit.............


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alder war dat schön warm heute :g
was iss hier eigendlich los ???? ach nix ich seh schon |supergri


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Liegen alle in der Sonne...


Nabend Andy, näh? Ordentlich den Detz verbrannt?#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Boah war was warm heute in der Butze.... Ein Glück ist Feierabend und das Bier kalt 

Prost


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend tom nee hatte doch nen cap auf wegen der sicherheit.
haste die route schonmal durchgeschaut ?


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend tom nee hatte doch nen cap auf wegen der sicherheit.
> haste die route schonmal durchgeschaut ?



Ja, so eine Mütze hilft schon viel, wenn man runterfällt...
Zitat aus Weren: "Wie oft habe ich Euch schon gesagt, IHR SOLLT EINEN HELM AUFFE BAUSTELLE TRAGEN":vik::vik:


Route: Ich werde in Stellingen auf die A7/23 um kurz danach auf der A23 weiter fahren(A7 geht dann wech). Würde vorschlagen, den ersten PP auf der A23 zu nehmen.

So, bin mal kurz zum Abendbrot wech...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, so eine Mütze hilft schon viel, wenn man runterfällt...
> Zitat aus Weren: "Wie oft habe ich Euch schon gesagt, IHR SOLLT EINEN HELM AUFFE BAUSTELLE TRAGEN":vik::vik:
> 
> 
> ...




heeeeeelm wat iss dat denn |bigeyes

alles klar erste parkplatz auf der a23 wir fahren gegn 10 uhr hier los sind dann quasi gegen 12 vor ort .
ich geh mir auch erstmal den pelz putzen


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles klar erste parkplatz auf der a23 wir fahren gegn 10 uhr hier los sind dann quasi gegen 12 vor ort .
> ich geh mir auch erstmal den pelz putzen




So, satt...
 Wow, dann sind wir ja schon gegen 14:00 Uhr in Büsum.
Können wir uns ja das Örtchen noch ein wenig angucken und Angelshoppen gehen:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, satt...
> Wow, dann sind wir ja schon gegen 14:00 Uhr in Büsum.
> Können wir uns ja das Örtchen noch ein wenig angucken und Angelshoppen gehen:q:q:q



genau so dachte ich und vlt mal fix ins nasse springen :vik:


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> genau so dachte ich und vlt mal fix ins nasse springen :vik:



Dann muß ich ja noch Badesachen einpacken.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wäre gut ich bekomme bei nakideis immer so schnell nen roten kopf :q


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wäre gut ich bekomme bei nakideis immer so schnell nen roten kopf :q



Ich denke, den roten Schädel kriegste vom Schindern unter der Sonne:q:q:q

Hoffentlich kommen wir nicht grad bei Ebbe an, da muß man dem Wasser ganz schön hinterher hecheln...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach wir werden schon ne pfütze finden :q:q:q wenn alle stricke reißen gehen wir erst shoppen eididei:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirk|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Leude!

Hoffe ihr macht nen guten Fang Sonntag!:q

Grad mal am Weiher gewesen...

Die leuchtende Scheibe am Himmel hat den Zufluß gaaaaanz schön schrumpfen lassen.
Hoffentlich kriegen meine Fische keinen Sonnenbrand!|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey hast wohl das gleiche problem wie ich. hab vor 14 tagen schon den stau dicht gemacht.und zum glück hatten wir ja zwischendurch ordendlich wasser vom himmel somit 4,50m grenze erreicht :vik: 
und die fische haben wieder wasser über der flosse:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach, ich hätt auch schon Bock mitzukommen, obwohl Makrele nicht so mein Fisch ist...
Hab den ganzen Tag damit zu tun, sobald ich eine esse!

Wenn ich nicht so viel anderes hier zu Haus zu wurschteln hätte, dann würd ich einfach so mitkommen und helfen Bier trinken!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach wegen dem bier mach dir mal keine sorgen das schaffen wir auch ohne dich  aber fische würden wir gerne mit dir teilen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey hast wohl das gleiche problem wie ich. hab vor 14 tagen schon den stau dicht gemacht.und zum glück hatten wir ja zwischendurch ordendlich wasser vom himmel somit 4,50m grenze erreicht :vik:
> und die fische haben wieder wasser über der flosse:q




Ja, voll gestaut ist meiner ja auch! Allerdings knappe 2 Meter weniger...|supergri
Nur hab ich Angst, weil im Bach kaum noch Wasser ist.

Das einzige was beständig läuft ist die kleine Quelle.
Hoffe das langt denen an Sauerstoff!|kopfkrat

Nicht das mir die ganzen Setzlinge eingehen...|scardie:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, voll gestaut ist meiner ja auch! Allerdings knappe 2 Meter weniger...|supergri
> Nur hab ich Angst, weil im Bach kaum noch Wasser ist.
> 
> Das einzige was beständig läuft ist die kleine Quelle.
> ...



wie hoch ist deine temperatur im weiher ? ab 28°C mußt du dir gedanken wegen sauerstoff machen .ich hab dann zum glück die feuerwehr auf meiner seite die kommen mit pumpen und welsen den teich ordendlich um für bier und bratwurst.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist das mit dem antworten nur bei mir soooooo langsam, oder bei euch auch???


----------



## nemles (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem antworten nur bei mir soooooo langsam, oder bei euch auch???



Ich kam ewig lange nicht ins Board. Dauernd internal error...#q


----------



## celler (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch irgend wer da???


----------



## Macker (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So bin wieder zuhause hatte mit meinem Kumpel 79 makrelen, davon 2/3 grosse.
Die sind jetzt schon Geräuchert und zum teil mit etwas Baguette und etwas mehr Kaltem Pils verspeist.
Die Fängigen Farben waren heute bis Mittag Blau und Grün ab Mittag lief rot mit Weis besser ganz wichtig war heute das eine Fluo.Perle mit dran war.
Hammer Geiler tag mit top Wetter und schön langer Fahrt 7-18 Uhr.
Die größeren Fische klebten förmlich am Grund waren also zu 99% auf den unteren beiden Fliegen wennmal 3 oder4 gebissen haben waren die Fische eher klein.
Es wurden auch recht wenig Holzmakrelen gefangen wir hatten leider nur 8 Stk.
So dann wünsche Ich euch ein ordentliches Petri fürs Wochenende und hoffe Ihr fahrt genau so zufrieden nach Haus wie wir heute.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das liest sich doch schon mal sehr gut. 

Vielen Dank und dickes Petri #6

Dann muß jetzt nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, aber da bin ich ja absolut zuversichtlich.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem antworten nur bei mir soooooo langsam, oder bei euch auch???



sorry dirk 
konnte leider nicht mehr antworten bin nicht mehr rein gekommen warst also nicht alleine mit den problemen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau sehr schicke aussichten .wollen wir mal hoffen das sie sonntag noch mehr hunger haben und sich vom boden lösen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #hwieder ne heiße nacht geschafft |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, das ging gestern gar nicht mehr.


Moinsens Andy, war gestern im Baumarkt und hab mir Isolierrohre für Heizungsrohre gekauft. Die hab ich auf 15cm Länge geschnitten.
Da werden die Vorfächer draufgewickelt.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja son zeisch hab mich noch bis zum ende durchgeschlagen .irgendwann gings dann garnich mehr.

mit der iso hab ichs früher auch gemacht als ich noch intensiv auf karpfen gefischt habe.


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, muß los. Wir lesen uns heute Abend nochmal.

Streßfreien Tag wünsche ich #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau mach dat gut #h
bei uns wird ab heute auch richtig hart ziegel kommen und dann gehts los eindecken zum glück sind die dunkelgrün und somit überhaupt nicht heiß#d:c
bis heut abend


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> noch irgend wer da???



23,11 Uhr war genau die richtige zeit um inne koje zu verschwinden


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers #h

Petri Macker schönes Ding #6 ich hoffe das Sonntag auch ein bischen was geht :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zum 39ten einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an HD-Jörg

|birthday:  

 |birthday:

...ich hoffe Du musst deinen Geburtstag nicht im Süden verbringen 

Gruß Chris​


----------



## celler (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin........
sag mal gibt es eigentlich nur euch drei die sich hier unterhalten???


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Du alter Schleppfischer! 
Lass Dir ein Astra auf meinen Deckel schmecken


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Jörg!

Auch von meiner Seite aus einen|schild-gund feier ordentlich!:m


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin........
> sag mal gibt es eigentlich nur euch drei die sich hier unterhalten???





nee - Nr. 4 ist auch bald wieder regelmäßiger dabei ... :m

danke Jungs ! #h


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

daüber muß man sich nicht aufregen denke ich ... #h
vor allem wenn der boardie auch noch ziemlich neu ist ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Macker!#h

Petri zu dem Makrelenfang...:m

Dann siehts ja echt gut aus für Sonntag.
Macht bestimmt Laune so'n Fischzug!
Wenn mir die Minithunies nicht so aufstoßen würden,|rolleyes ich wär direkt dabei!

Aber sobald ich einen eß, hab ich den ganzen Tag Probleme.#c
Selbst danach ordentlich spülen hilft nicht.#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> daüber muß man sich nicht aufregen denke ich ... #h
> vor allem wenn der boardie auch noch ziemlich neu ist ...



Haste auch wieder Recht Jörg!

Ich löschs wieder...


----------



## celler (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja dann auch von meiner seite unbekannterweise alles gute zum geb...............
glg matze


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe Dirk warte ab wenn du älter wirst wird man automatisch ruhiger  :q :q :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hehe Dirk warte ab wenn du älter wirst wird man automatisch ruhiger  :q :q :q





Hoffentlich!!!|rolleyes

Wobei ich glaube, dass ich dafür mindestens 200 werden muß!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach ja .... hört sich gut an mit dem Makrelenfischzug ! :m
wenn du gar nicht weißt wohin mit so 15-20 Stück würd ich mich ja opfern :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ach ja .... hört sich gut an mit dem Makrelenfischzug ! :m
> wenn du gar nicht weißt wohin mit so 15-20 Stück würd ich mich ja opfern :g


 

...wenns gut läuft sind da bestimmt ein paar Makrelen dabei, wenn die Handläufe das Boot wechseln  möglicherweise sogar geräuchert


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das doch nen Wort !!! |laola:


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch Jörg #6

@Matze
gibt noch mehr, aber haben nicht alle so viel Zeit zu posten :q

Bei dem Wetter werde ich mich mal wieder schöön an Strand legen :l


----------



## celler (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja,kommt wahrscheinlich auf den arbeitsplatz an ;-)
bei mir auf arbeit läuft das alles ganz locker,deswegen kann ich hier auch posten.......

an strand???
bei uns siehts richtig übel nach gewitter aus...........


----------



## Hamburgspook (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers und natürlich Frauen :q

Sonntag geht es das erste Mal ans gelbe Riff und ich beobachte schon seit Montag den Windfinder. 
Sieht ganz gut aus, ausser Dienstag morgen, da könnte 
es :v

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand dort geangelt ? Fahren von Hanstholm mit der MS Thailand raus. 2 Tagestour. Bin echt gespannt und schon absolut nervös. Die 5-6 Ostseetouren waren ja dieses Jahr eher ein Reinfall.

Werde auf jeden Fall berichten und ein paar Photos reinstellen.

@jörg, happy birthday ! Denk an unsere Zandertour im August.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch Jörch

erst mal 



Bleib wie Du bist, oder besser Dich :q:q:q:m


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin........
> sag mal gibt es eigentlich nur euch drei die sich hier unterhalten???



Zur Strafe für diese freche :m Bemerkung liest Du den Trööt von Anfang bis Ende durch und schreibst in alphabetischer Reihenfolge die Namen der einzelnen Poster und die Anzahl derer Beiträge untereinander.  
Zeit dafür hast Du bis Samstag 9:30 Uhr.:q:q
(Dann kann ich das noch schnell lesen und auf Richtigkeit kontrollieren, bevor ich nach Büsum aufbreche):vik:


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon mal jemand dort geangelt ?



Leider nein, steht aber für nächstes Jahr auf meiner ToDo-Liste.
Werde Dich dann nach Deinen Erfahrungen interviewen.|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin Männers und natürlich Frauen :q
> 
> Sonntag geht es das erste Mal ans gelbe Riff und ich beobachte schon seit Montag den Windfinder.
> Sieht ganz gut aus, ausser Dienstag morgen, da könnte
> ...




Hey Markus!|wavey:

Der Andy war glaube letztes Jahr im Frühjahr raus. 

Allerdings hatten die ziemlichen Sturm, so dass die das Riff nicht direkt angefahren haben...


Wir werden leider erst 2010 da hin kommen! Aber dann gibbet auch so ne 2-3 Tagestour!!!:q


Wünsch dir digge Tiere!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Zur Strafe für diese freche :m Bemerkung liest Du den Trööt von Anfang bis Ende durch und schreibst in alphabetischer Reihenfolge die Namen der einzelnen Poster und die Anzahl derer Beiträge untereinander.
> Zeit dafür hast Du bis Samstag 9:30 Uhr.:q:q
> (Dann kann ich das noch schnell lesen und auf Richtigkeit kontrollieren, bevor ich nach Büsum aufbreche):vik:





Tom, Hase!
Du weißt, das es ein solche Funktion gibt, oder???|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stimmt, muß er nur entsprechend editieren:q Aber das wäre ja auch nur der erste Teil der Aufgabe gewesen:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feierabend!:vik:

Ich fahr jetzt mim Lizchen Störe fangen...:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal viel Glück.|wavey:


Petri Heil und Gruß an Liz |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin all leutz

erstmal auch von mir |birthday:|laola:|birthday: jörg . mensch da komm ich dieses jahr auchnoch hin.

@ celler ich zähle hier schonmal als 2 personen :q:q:q:q also schonmal einer mehr:m

@ markus wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel spaß ich war im mai letzten jahre raus  mit der mille war natürlich für mich als alten seebären ein absolutes fealing wir hatten windstärke 5 und natürlich auch c.a. 6 meter wellen da ein tag vorher ein sturm war. trotzdem sind wir raus mit 6 leuten frühen nachmittag waren wir zurück jeder hatte seine kiste voll zum rif gings nicht war ne küstentour allerdings hatten wir auch kein land mehr gesehen wenn wir auf dem wellenkamm standen:q nur soviel neben dorsch in stattlicher größe kam auch leng auf die planken. leider schaff ich es dieses jahr nicht mehr aber im nächsten werde ich auf jeden fall 2 mal hoch.das ist keine ostsee das angeln ist viiiiiel goiler. und das bier hat auchnoch geschmeckt :vik:
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Andy |wavey:

Vorletzten Tag vor Ultimo gut überstanden?


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend
nur noch 57 Stunden :vik: bis Abfahrt :g


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> nur noch 57 Stunden :vik: bis Abfahrt :g



Und ich habe wieder gesündigt.:c:c



Ist mir doch glatt ne 3,10er Rute mit 130gr WG über den Weg gelaufen und hat sich an mir fest geklammert. Nu muß sie Sonntach mit zum Angeln...


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ich habe wieder gesündigt.:c:c
> 
> 
> 
> Ist mir doch glatt ne 3,10er Rute mit 130gr WG über den Weg gelaufen und hat sich an mir fest geklammert. Nu muß sie Sonntach mit zum Angeln...


 

#d 
Du TackleJunkie :m an welche Firma hast Du denn den Ablass gezahlt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Andy |wavey:
> 
> Vorletzten Tag vor Ultimo gut überstanden?



ja habs geschaft thermometerhöchststand 14 uhr 38,5°C so c.a 65°C aufen dach inner prallen sonne:g und jetzt regen und schick kühl:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

echt herrlich dieser Wetterumschwung, hauptsache das schwingt bis So wieder zurück


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hagebaumarkt für ne Zebco |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist übrigens ein super Tipp! Hagebau und Futterhaus haben 
in vielen Filialen Zebcostände und mitunter echt gute Preise.


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein super Tipp! Hagebau und Futterhaus haben
> in vielen Filialen Zebcostände und mitunter echt gute Preise.



Genau, und handeln kann man mit denen auch.|supergri

Von 59€ronen auf dreißig runtergedrückt, nur weil die keine Futterale mitgeben|supergri:m

Ich hab so getan, als wenn das für einen Angler der Weltuntergang wäre, so eine tolle Rute ohne Futteral zu transportieren|krach:|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das ist doch mal ein Schnapper


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal sehen, wie oft der Trick funktioniert...

Die haben noch astreine Spinnen in 3,80 im Angebot ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, und handeln kann man mit denen auch.|supergri
> 
> Von 59€ronen auf dreißig runtergedrückt, nur weil die keine Futterale mitgeben|supergri:m
> 
> Ich hab so getan, als wenn das für einen Angler der Weltuntergang wäre, so eine tolle Rute ohne Futteral zu transportieren|krach:|wavey:



altes schlitzohr |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie oft der Trick funktioniert...
> 
> Die haben noch astreine Spinnen in 3,80 im Angebot ...



daten ???


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> altes schlitzohr |supergri



Hab ich hier im Board gelernt |supergri
Absolut sicheres Auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit und den gegenüber mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten in den Boden treten :m


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> daten ???



Geb ich Dir morgen nach meinem frauenlosem Einkauf durch :m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab ich hier im Board gelernt |supergri
> Absolut sicheres Auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit und den gegenüber mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten in den Boden treten :m



ich denke du kommst aussen osten da haben wir das doch inne wiege gelegt bekommen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haste zement kriegste spagel |muahah:


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich denke du kommst aussen osten da haben wir das doch inne wiege gelegt bekommen



Richtig, aber mittlerweile habe ich meine Skrupel und mein Mitleid für den mir gegenüber stehenden Leidensgenossen abgelegt...:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder haste top rute krigste 30 euronen |muahah:|jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Richtig, aber mittlerweile habe ich meine Skrupel und mein Mitleid für den mir gegenüber stehenden Leidensgenossen abgelegt...:vik:



jupp ich schon lange :m bei manchen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h
wo war er denn gestern urplötzlich?


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy #h#h#h

Grundstück Wind- und Wasserfest machen.

Hier zog urplötzlich ein Wind durch, das ich dachte, die Welt geht unter. War aber nur ca. 10min und dann setzte leichter Landregen ein.
Und der hält an bis jetzt.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei uns gestern pünklich nach feierabend kurz weltuntergang danach gemütlicher regen .jetzt stark bewölkt aber null regen .von mir aus kanns schütten nach der woche ne längere auszeit wäre doch recht angenemles|supergri


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man spürt förmlich, wie die Pflanzen sich das Wasser reinsaugen.

Wurde auch langsam mal Zeit. Aber fürs WE wäre ich Tagsüber über Trockenheit nicht böse. Nachts kann es ruhig regnen:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp we muß tagsüber natürlich trocken sein


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Windfinder schreibt für Sonntach irgendwas von 5, in Böen 6....
Die haben sie wohl nicht mehr alle |krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy Moin Tom

hier gießt das seit mindestens 0300 ununterbrochen, hoffe nur das das in ca 48Stunden :vik: nicht so übel aussieht


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy Moin Tom
> 
> hier gießt das seit mindestens 0300 ununterbrochen, hoffe nur das das in ca 48Stunden :vik: nicht so übel aussieht



Moin Chrissy, hast Du etwa die ganze Zeit aus dem Fenster geluschert?


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja das Wetter ist z.Zt noch zum aussuchen 
hier siehts viel besser aus  http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_ak...rhersage_details/?id=DE0000499&d=2&prev=3days
aber ich finde die Windfinderaussicht garnicht mal so schlecht. Die übertreibens gern mal mit dem Wind  muß wohl am Namen liegen #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
dennschick den regen aber mal fix her hier .ich brauch den :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Chrissy, hast Du etwa die ganze Zeit aus dem Fenster geluschert?


 
..nicht wirklich, aber da ich ja das vergnügen habe das Dachgeschoss bewohnen zu dürfen  bin ich alle halbe Stunde aufgewacht, weil ich dachte es klopft jmd. |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> dennschick den regen aber mal fix her hier .ich brauch den :m



Meinen kannst Du auch haben... Oder soll ich Dir den morgen mitbringen ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Meinen kannst Du auch haben... Oder soll ich Dir den morgen mitbringen ?



|krach: morgen????????????


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> dennschick den regen aber mal fix her hier .ich brauch den :m


 

..na dat kommt schon noch bei euch an :g aber dann bitte nicht beschweren


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |krach: morgen????????????


 
jau denn isses endlich soweit :vik:


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |krach: morgen????????????



Kleiner Scherz am Rande  Ich schicke ihn gleich los...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..na dat kommt schon noch bei euch an :g aber dann bitte nicht beschweren



will eigendlich schon jetzt feierabend haben.aber so wird das nix|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kleiner Scherz am Rande  Ich schicke ihn gleich los...:m


so iss es bestens #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kleiner Scherz am Rande  Ich schicke ihn gleich los...:m


 
#q ich penn' noch, muß ja mal einer sagen das sich das hier um Regen dreht


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schlagzeile der Blödzeitung von morgen früh:

Sintflutartige Regenfälle in und um Salzwedel!!! Sturm deckte hunderte Dächer ab!!! Ort ist von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #q ich penn' noch, muß ja mal einer sagen das sich das hier um Regen dreht



|muahah: ruhig brauner ruhig


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schlagzeile der Blödzeitung von morgen früh:
> 
> Sintflutartige Regenfälle in und um Salzwedel!!! Sturm deckte hunderte Dächer ab!!! Ort ist von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten!!!



sieh zu das du nen heli besorgst |supergri


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sieh zu das du nen heli besorgst |supergri



Wie hieß der alte Gassenhauer: Andy, i hol Di mit'm Schlauchi ab


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fetter plan #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, i hol Di mit'm Schlauchi ab


 
:m :m :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr könnt doch nich einfach abhauen .wie steh ich jetzt da :c


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ihr könnt doch nich einfach abhauen .wie steh ich jetzt da :c



Wie jetzt?? Wer ist abgehauen?? und wohin???#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich war gerade beim ABBA-thread, so geht das ja nu nicht Tom, du mußt Dich schon entscheiden Schuppenaal oder MFT'ler


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?? Wer ist abgehauen?? und wohin???#c


alle wart ihr weg ausser der andy hielt hier ganz alleine die stellung|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, dann schließe ich mich mal den Schuppenanglern an, damit der Pott hier bleibt...|supergri:m


 
|bigeyes wie jetzt, so geht das ja nun nicht #c:r


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich war gerade beim ABBA-thread, so geht das ja nu nicht Tom, du mußt Dich schon entscheiden Schuppenaal oder MFT'ler



Mach ich ebend ne one-man-MFT-Boy-group an diesem Tag.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich war gerade beim ABBA-thread, so geht das ja nu nicht Tom, du mußt Dich schon entscheiden Schuppenaal oder MFT'ler



|splat2:|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische ich muß los .schickt mir blos regen damit der tach schön kurz wird #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mach ich ebend ne one-man-MFT-Boy-group an diesem Tag.:m


 
...Du glaubst doch nicht das ich Dich da allein hingehen lasse :vik: bin selbstverstänlich auch angemeldet, die machen wir Naß, wenn soviel Kompetenz (Tom) mit soviel Inkonsequenz(Chris) zusammen angeln, kann das nur gut werden :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische ich muß los .schickt mir blos regen damit der tach schön kurz wird #h


 
..ich schick gleich mal ein paar Wolken in Deine richtung #6 
Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische ich muß los .schickt mir blos regen damit der tach schön kurz wird #h



Jepp, ich stürze mich auch gleich mal in die Fluten. Zur Arbeit muß ich leider gegen die Strömung. #t

Bis nachher wieder #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, ich stürze mich auch gleich mal in die Fluten. Zur Arbeit muß ich leider gegen die Strömung. #t
> 
> Bis nachher wieder #h


 
Bis später |wavey:


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...Du glaubst doch nicht das ich Dich da allein hingehen lasse :vik: bin selbstverstänlich auch angemeldet, die machen wir Naß, wenn soviel Kompetenz (Tom) mit soviel Inkonsequenz(Chris) zusammen angeln, kann das nur gut werden :m



Ups, hab Dich noch gar nicht auf der Meldeliste gesehen |bigeyes
Aber schön, das Du mitkommst :vik: Dann holen wir den Pott fürs MFT :vik:zusammen #6


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Jan
> in anbetracht der gravierenden Unterzahl der Kutterboardies  und um ein ungefähres Gleichgewicht hin zu bekommen werd' ich fürs KB antreten



Und mich einen Verräter schimpfen |krach::m

Möge die Milch mit Dir sein...


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und mich einen Verräter schimpfen |krach::m
> 
> Möge die Milch mit Dir sein...


 
[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom 
dat ist von langer Hand geplant  so gewinnt jeder und kann Glücklich nach Hause fahren :vik: MFT, AB und KB....und der 2te Platz bleibt ja noch für die Schuppenaaler, nein Spaß  
Ist doch eh shizeegal, also sorry für den Verräter #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit!|wavey:

Mönsch, ihr haut ja morgens immer nen Text hier rein, das braucht ja fast 20 Min um das alles zu lesen...:q


Wir waren gestern ganz erfolgreich bei der Störjagd!

Zwei schöne Urzeitmonster ans Band bekommen.

Aber, die haben soooo lieb geguckt|bigeyes, dass ich sie wieder rein setzen mußte!#t

Ich krieg es nicht hin Einen abzuschlagen!!!#d


Liz hat nen schönen Saibling gefangen, aber da Tag des Zurücksetzens war, ist der *mir *auch wieder ins Wasser gerutscht...


Wünsch euch allen nen schönen Freitag & möge er sich schnell
zu Ende neigen!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Dirk #6

hoffentlich wächst sich das Wetter hier wieder zurecht, sonst wirds am Sonntag ziemlich Feucht


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Petri Dirk #6
> 
> hoffentlich wächst sich das Wetter hier wieder zurecht, sonst wirds am Sonntag ziemlich Feucht




Yo, ich wünsch's euch!:q

Hier soll es Sonntag auch relativ durchwachsen werden...

aber bissel Regen ist doch nicht schlimm.
Hauptsache es stürmt nicht!


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja bis jetzt ists im Durchschnitt der Wetterdienste ne 3-4 #c mal sehen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wird schon!!!#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schaaaaade!!!

Mein Lieblingsspaßvogel (farina) im Board ist grad gesperrt worden...:c

Seine provozierenden Posts werden mir echt fehlen!:q


























Vielleicht aber auch nicht!#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schaaaaade!!!
> 
> Mein Lieblingsspaßvogel (farina) im Board ist grad gesperrt worden...:c
> 
> ...


 
edit die 2te: hast recht #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wo hat er sich den selbst gerichtet, ich kanns nicht finden :q




Im Spinnfischen auf Äsche Trööt hat sich der arme Troll abgeschossen...#d#h


----------



## celler (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

e ich bin neu hier hab das vorher nicht verfolgt..........
sorr für die frage......
in letzter zeit schreibt eben nur ihr -..........


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> e ich bin neu hier hab das vorher nicht verfolgt.......... Ja nee, ist klar!
> sorr für die frage......Dir sei vergeben!
> in letzter zeit schreibt eben nur ihr -..........*Wer???*


 *


Es würde dir helfen, wenn du einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück blätterst!

Da dann lesen und verstehen!!!
*


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Im NOK hat auch irgendein Depp Störe eingesetzt, bisher weiß ich von 5. Einer wurde gefangen, der Rest tot, aber unverletzt, in der Steinpackung gefunden. 

Keine Ahnung was die haben...Naja meinetwegen sollen sie alle sterben, wirklich was zu suchen haben sie hier ja nicht (mehr).


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Im Spinnfischen auf Äsche Trööt hat sich der arme Troll abgeschossen...#d#h



Na Mensch...aber das kennt man ja leider nicht mehr anders |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit....
Endlich Feierabend und somit WE:vik::vik:

Hier ist es seit gestern Abend nur am Schütten. Die Pflanzen freuen sich spürbar.

Und eine gute Erfindung ist, das man die Häuser so konstruiert hat, daß sie von innen hohl sind. Man kann da also reingehen, wenn es regnet...:q|supergri#6


----------



## celler (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja dann bin ich wohl zu blöd,kein plan was du meinst........
ist aber auch nicht so wichtig,werden ja doch mehr bzw ich lese jetzt auch andere namen ;-)


----------



## celler (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,naja dann bin ich wohl zu blöd,kein plan was ihr meint........
ist aber auch egal,ich seh ja das es doch noch mehr gibt  ......


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja dann bin ich wohl zu blöd,kein plan was du meinst........
> ist aber auch nicht so wichtig,werden ja doch mehr bzw ich lese jetzt auch andere namen ;-)


 
...tja dann ist Dir wohl nur noch schwer zu helfen  wat willst Du eigentlich #c soviel shize können wir nur Streilos labern weil wir uns *alle *persöhnlich kennen und schon das ein oder andere Bierchen zusammen gezischt haben :m

Und wer nicht bekannt ist ist normalerweise ein bischen zurückhaltender


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja dann bin ich wohl zu blöd,kein plan was du meinst........
> ist aber auch nicht so wichtig,werden ja doch mehr bzw ich lese jetzt auch andere namen ;-)


 


celler schrieb:


> hmm,naja dann bin ich wohl zu blöd,kein plan was ihr meint........
> ist aber auch egal,ich seh ja das es doch noch mehr gibt ......


 

..schönes Doppelposting  gibt auch 'ne Änderungsfunktion


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris,

Mal ne Frage: Kommst Du heute oder morgen noch irgendwie an nem Angelladen vorbei, oder weißt Du, ob es in Büsum einen gibt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler!

Du hast ja echt ne hohe Meinung von deinem Geisteszustand...|rolleyes

Na ja, wenn du mal den Eröffnungspost lesen würdest, dann würde dir auffallen, dass wir hier über Angeln und Meer schreiben!
Das Ganze jetzt schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren, ohne Zoff und mit nem echt schönem Draht zueinander.
Wir geben gerne Tipps über alles Mögliche rund um unser Lieblingshobby! Kleine Ausschweifungen eingeschlossen...

All das funktioniert aber nur, weil wir uns mit gepflegtem (Meeresangler)Umgangston unterhalten.

Wenn du das beherzigst ok, wenn nicht, wirst du von uns nicht wirklich viel "Konstruktives" bekommen!
Es gibt nämlich so ne nette Funktion hier im Board, die Beiträge ignoriert...#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Chris,
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Kommst Du heute oder morgen noch irgendwie an nem Angelladen vorbei, oder weißt Du, ob es in Büsum einen gibt?


 
..hab gestern mit Mc_Klappstuhl PN't der sagte das in Büsum noch einer auf dem Parkplatz Kleinteile verkauft. Aber wat brauchst Du denn noch?vlt komm ich noch wo lang #6


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hab gestern mit Mc_Klappstuhl PN't der sagte das in Büsum noch einer auf dem Parkplatz Kleinteile verkauft. Aber wat brauchst Du denn noch?vlt komm ich noch wo lang #6



Danke für das Angebot #6

Habe gerade mein Gerödel mit den Erfahrungsberichten bei Kuttermakrelen-Angeln verglichen, und festgestellt, das ich von 1gr-120gr und dann von 250gr-800gr alles mögliche an Pilkern/Gewichten habe (hat ja vom Kleinboot immer gereicht). Dazwischen klafft eine sehhhhrrr große Lücke. :cIch wollte Dich eigentlich noch mal auf Pilkerjagd schicken, aber gerade im Rutenplaner gesehen, das ich sowieso  bei Mundsburg lang muß. Somit fahre ich morgen eine halbe Stunde eher los und fülle dort im Angelladen meine Lücken auf.


Ich hoffe, eine halbe Stunde reicht, um ein paar Pilker zu kaufen:q:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..besser ist auch, wenn ich in nächster Zeit keinen Angelladen mehr betrete  ich war vorhin noch kurz bei Moritz, ich konnt' mich zurückhalten und hab *nur* *2 *Vorfächer mitgenohmen :vik: :q aber man verfällt da ja immer zu leicht in 'nen Kaufrausch


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aber man verfällt da ja immer zu leicht in 'nen Kaufrausch



Genau.:m Deswegen morgen: Brieftasche bleibt im Auto und ich werde auch nur 10 oder zwanzig, evtl. auch max. dreißig €uronen mit in den Laden nehmen#6













und für den Notfall die Kreditkarte


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> und für den Notfall die Kreditkarte


 

...und schwups gibts noch schnell 'ne neue Rute,Rolle what ever auf jeden Fall teuer :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will mich mal seelisch aufs Aalen nachher einstellen :vik: shize auf den Regen  

Bis später
Chris


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann wünsch ich Dir ein dickes Petri Heil und wir sehen uns dann Sonntach morgen.:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich will mich mal seelisch aufs Aalen nachher einstellen :vik: shize auf den Regen
> 
> Bis später
> Chris



Hau was raus Chris...
Ich versuche dasselbe ma 100km nördlicher #6


----------



## celler (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..schönes Doppelposting  gibt auch 'ne Änderungsfunktion


 

ja sorry,mein internet ist vorhin bisschen abgekackt.....

achso,naja dann werd ich mir mal mühe geben hier auch sinvoll zu posten ...
und nicht nur doofe fragen stellen......
glg matze


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich Dir ein dickes Petri Heil und wir sehen uns dann Sonntach morgen.:vik:


 
Petri Dank und bis Sonntag #h



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hau was raus Chris...
> Ich versuche dasselbe ma 100km nördlicher #6


 
Moin Fynn
na ich hoffe bei Dir ist das Wetter ein bischen Anglerfreundlicher #6 aber heute geht :g was sonst würd' ich mich auch nicht in den Regen machen  


@all
ein schönes Wochenende und hoffentlich ein bischen Sonne und Fisch |wavey:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Andy
und abbruch oder durchgeackert #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey leute was ist eigendlich schonwieder los .ihr wollt das celler sich korrekt verhält . da verstehe ich nicht das eure postings so provozierend rüber kommen. oder kommt mir das nur so vor?
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend Andy
> und abbruch oder durchgeackert #c



nachdem ich klatsch nass war .abgebrochen !


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja sorry,mein internet ist vorhin bisschen abgekackt.....
> 
> achso,naja dann werd ich mir mal mühe geben hier auch sinvoll zu posten ...
> und nicht nur doofe fragen stellen......
> glg matze


 
Ist ja kein Ding 
..ich mein nur, du kannst bei der Änderung, den Beitrag auch wieder löschen

...sach doch erstmal wer Du bist, auf was Du, wie angelst  dann bist du hier auch willkommen und bekommst vernünftige(re) Antworten #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich seh gerade die nächste thread Schnapszahl steht an  jetzt nur noch 10 Beiträge bis zum 11.111ten :vik: dat begießen wir am Sonntag erstmal :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich seh gerade die nächste thread Schnapszahl steht an  jetzt nur noch 10 Beiträge bis zum 11.111ten :vik: dat begießen wir am Sonntag erstmal :vik:



fetter plan :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr dürft ja schon am Samstag abend, ich werd' mal sehen das ich so früh wie möglich loskomm'


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend |wavey:

Regen, Regen, Regen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Tom
jau hier auch niesel, aber dauerhaft seit ein paar Stunden, mit ein paar Pausen wo's so richtig schön gegoßen hat


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sollen die Wolken sich mal so richtig leer heulen.
Dann haben sie Sonntag nichts mehr :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau wollen wirs hoffen #6

ich hab gerade den hier entdeckt  nixwichtiges...
...hättest Dich mal vertrauensvoll an den Dirk wenden sollen, der ist hier OberGeisterBeauftragter :vik: der hat in frühen threadjahren  mit seinem Geisterunwesen für 'ne menge Verwirrung gesorgt numußichaberunbedingtweg...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal tom wat issen im hotel mit legger frühstück iss das mit im preis?


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal tom wat issen im hotel mit legger frühstück iss das mit im preis?



Normalerweise ja, aber ob wir um 5:30 Uhr schon was kriegen, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal tom wat issen im hotel mit legger frühstück iss das mit im preis?


 
..vielleicht komm' ich da auch zum Frühstück lang


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Normalerweise ja, aber ob wir um 5:30 Uhr schon was kriegen, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht |kopfkrat


 
..das war auch mein erster gedanke, aber falls die vorher Frühstück anbieten, sagt bitte bescheid 


:vik:11.111 :vik:​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das war auch mein erster gedanke, aber falls die vorher Frühstück anbieten, sagt bitte bescheid
> 
> 
> :vik:11.111 :vik:​



na dat kostet aber ne satte runde :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Normalerweise ja, aber ob wir um 5:30 Uhr schon was kriegen, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht |kopfkrat


da müßen wir uns gleich schlau machen mit knurrenden magen los geht garnich |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dat kostet aber ne satte runde :vik:


 
..verdammt hät' ich das gewußt  aber gerne doch #g hoch die Tassen :#2: :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da müßen wir uns gleich schlau machen mit knurrenden magen los geht garnich |uhoh:


 
..wat hast Du denn gegen Birte's Kutterfrühstück #c die halben sind mit liebe gemacht  und die Milch ist kaltgestellt #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bring genug schotter mit ich brauch nich fahren:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hilfe hab keine 150gr pilker #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bring genug schotter mit ich brauch nich fahren:q:q:q


 
#t shize :q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hilfe hab keine 150gr pilker #q


 
..da steht wohl morgens einer am Parkplatz und vertickt noch ein bischen kleinzeug, der hat da in Büsum einen Angelladen

Außerdem will Tom morgen noch Pilker tanken


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da müßen wir uns gleich schlau machen mit knurrenden magen los geht garnich |uhoh:




Das wird sowieso meine erste Frage sein. Notfalls haben wir ja Zeit, uns in BigCity Büsum einzudecken. Dann wird friedlich auf dem Balkon gefrühstückt. 
Aber ich kenne das eigentlich aus Hotels, das Frühaufsteher ein Lunchpaket bekommen. Mal sehen.

Die zweite Frage wird I-Net sein. Ich will morgen Abend noch den Bericht von Makrelenjäger lesen, der morgen mit seiner Truppe fährt. Oder wir gehen noch zum Hafen und erwarten ihn da beim Einlaufen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das wird sowieso meine erste Frage sein. Notfalls haben wir ja Zeit, uns in BigCity Büsum einzudecken. Dann wird friedlich auf dem Balkon gefrühstückt.
> Aber ich kenne das eigentlich aus Hotels, das Frühaufsteher ein Lunchpaket bekommen. Mal sehen.
> 
> Die zweite Frage wird I-Net sein. Ich will morgen Abend noch den Bericht von Makrelenfan lesen, der morgen mit seiner Truppe fährt. Oder wir gehen noch zum Hafen und erwarten ihn da beim Einlaufen.



entweder hafen oder w-lan dann kann ich mein laptop mitbringen mußt dich mal schlau machen


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bring genug schotter mit ich brauch nich fahren:q:q:q



OhOh, Chris....Das wird richtig teuer für Dich :q:q:q



andy0209 schrieb:


> hilfe hab keine 150gr pilker #q



Ich mache morgen vormittag noch einen Abstecher zu meinem alten Dackelhändler in HH. Was brauchst Du?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..da steht wohl morgens einer am Parkplatz und vertickt noch ein bischen kleinzeug, der hat da in Büsum einen Angelladen
> 
> Außerdem will Tom morgen noch Pilker tanken



achso gefahr gebannt #6


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> entweder hafen oder w-lan dann kann ich mein laptop mitbringen mußt dich mal schlau machen



Ich habe meins immer dabei. Alte Angewohnheit.



Sonst wäre ich ja auf meinen Reisen zuuuu lange getrennt von Euch :q:q:q:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> OhOh, Chris....Das wird richtig teuer für Dich :q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> Ich mache morgen vormittag noch einen Abstecher zu meinem alten Dackelhändler in HH. Was brauchst Du?



was an grammzahlen brauch ich da?hab noch einen 100gr und dann erst wieder ab 200.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich habe meins immer dabei. Alte Angewohnheit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sonst wäre ich ja auf meinen Reisen zuuuu lange getrennt von Euch :q:q:q:m



das iss auch gut eine sache weniger an die ich denken muß :q


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was an grammzahlen brauch ich da?hab noch einen 100gr und dann erst wieder ab 200.



Genau die dazwischen|bla:|bla: Genau wie bei mir.:m

Brauchst Du spezielle Modelle oder Farben? Und wieviel wovon?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau die dazwischen|bla:|bla: Genau wie bei mir.:m
> 
> Brauchst Du spezielle Modelle oder Farben? Und wieviel wovon?



die billigsten 150gr pilker davon bitte 4 stück farben sind so ziemlich latte denk ich oder? du machst das schon #6

unter 100gr hab ich in massen und über 200 auch nur das dazwischen fehlt da ich sonst nie damit fische.


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau die dazwischen|bla:|bla: Genau wie bei mir.:m
> 
> Brauchst Du spezielle Modelle oder Farben? Und wieviel wovon?


 
ich komm schon wieder in fahrt, bringst Du mir bitte auch je 1x 130,150,170,200gr Pilker mit  Heringsdesign  irgendwas aus'm unteren Preissegment 

Danke


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die billigsten 150gr pilker davon bitte 4 stück farben sind so ziemlich latte denk ich oder? du machst das schon #6
> 
> unter 100gr hab ich in massen und über 200 auch nur das dazwischen fehlt da ich sonst nie damit fische.



Geht Carlo, bringe ich mit.|wavey:


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich komm schon wieder in fahrt, bringst Du mir bitte auch je 1x 130,150,170,200gr Pilker mit  Heringsdesign  irgendwas aus'm unteren Preissegment
> 
> Danke



Meinst Du das jetzt ernst??? Mit 10 Angelläden in Fahrrad-distance???


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin vom Kirschenpflücken zurück!
War erfolgreich...:vik:
Jetzt erst mal schnell ein Kölsch. #g:#2:


Bindet doch einfach zwei 75g Pilker zusammen!
Geht doch nur drum, nach unten zu kommen, oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Geht Carlo, bringe ich mit.|wavey:



du bist  ein held und retter in der not #r
achso bevor ich es vergesse schönen gruß von meiner dame sollst dich mal wieder sehen lassen :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Meinst Du das jetzt Ernst??? Mit 10 Angelläden in Fahrrad-distanze???


 
..volle Kostenkontrolle ist hier das Stichwort  so komm' ich unter €10 weg, wenn ich nochmal zu Moritz renn' bin ich mit €30 dabei, ich hät' da direkt noch ein paar Sachen die mir so einfallen #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, bin vom Kirschenpflücken zurück!
> War erfolgreich...:vik:
> Jetzt erst mal schnell ein Kölsch. #g:#2:
> 
> ...




wie waren die staare noch nich da bei uns iss alles weg 
2 pilker zusammen binden|kopfkrat dat klappert doch so wir wollen doch fangen und nich verjagen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..volle Kostenkontrolle ist hier das Stichwort  so komm' ich unter €10 weg, wenn ich nochmal zu Moritz renn' bin ich mit €30 dabei, ich hät' da direkt noch ein paar Sachen die mir so einfallen #d



wie unter 10 euro bei 4 pilker die sind dann aber obergünstig.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie unter 10 euro bei 4 pilker die sind dann aber obergünstig.|bigeyes


 
ja ne is klar dann halt 14,50 :m immer noch weniger als der Preis für die Pilker + den ganzen Kleinkram der so in den Korb fällt #d


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie unter 10 euro bei 4 pilker die sind dann aber obergünstig.|bigeyes



Na so preiswert sind die bestimmt nicht. Werde ich aber für Euch beide mitbringen.
Es geht ja nicht auf Dorsch und co. Ich mache bei meinen wahrscheinlich sowieso den Drilling ab.


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin mal kurz weg...


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..weißt was, laß mal gut sein Tom, ich versuch mal erstmal mit dem auszukommen was ich da hab, ich erstick' langsam in Pilkern, Gummifischen,Jigköpfen usw....

...und ich muß ja noch wat Geld für/gegen Andys Durst haben


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu hau ich aber ab, mal sehen was geht 

Bis später
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..weißt was, laß mal gut sein Tom, ich versuch mal erstmal mit dem auszukommen was ich da hab, ich erstick' langsam in Pilkern, Gummifischen,Jigköpfen usw....
> 
> ...und ich muß ja noch wat Geld für/gegen Andys Durst haben



#r das ist ein sehr guter zug von dir :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und ich muß ja noch wat Geld für/gegen Andys Durst haben





andy0209 schrieb:


> #r das ist ein sehr guter zug von dir :q:q:q



Er ist halt ein guter Junge und so selbstlos |pftroest:
und mit guten Zügen kennt er sich ja aus #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Er ist halt ein guter Junge und so selbstlos |pftroest:
> und mit guten Zügen kennt er sich ja aus #g



|muahah:richtichhhh


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie waren die staare noch nich da bei uns iss alles weg
> 2 pilker zusammen binden|kopfkrat dat klappert doch so wir wollen doch fangen und nich verjagen :q




Nee, Stare gibbet hier keine! Die trauen sich nicht in den Westerwald...|rolleyes


Das Klappern könnte doch auch locken?#c

Vielleicht _*der*_ neue Trend! Weil unter den Minithuns stehen bestimmt die diggen Dorsche!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

möglich ist das werds mal testen und dir vomerfolg oder nichterfolg berichten .ich lach mich schlapp wenn das der kracher wird


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gibt es doch beim guten alten FZett doch auch in doppelter Ausführung


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gibt es doch beim guten alten FZett doch auch in doppelter Ausführung



aberfunst das auf makrele|kopfkrat aber iss ja eh nu egal hab gerade mal 2 stück verheiratet für testzwecke:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf jeden Fall mal versuchen! 
Beim Zander und Wels ist das Klappern ja auch gut. Wieso sollte es beim Dorsch nicht auch funzen...

Ich mich werd morgen endlich mal an unser Balkongeländer machen.
Die ganze Zeit war als irgend was anderes zu tun!|rolleyes

Irgendwie scheußlich, wenn man immer irgendwas an Haus und Hof werkeln muß!
Würde mir echt mal wünschen, ein paar freie Wochenenden hinter einander zu haben!!!|uhoh:
Bin leicht angenervt von der ganzen Wurschtelei.


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aberfunst das auf makrele|kopfkrat aber iss ja eh nu egal hab gerade mal 2 stück verheiratet für testzwecke:m




Andy....kopfkratz... Da sollen doch nicht die Makrelen drauf beissen...Zwischen den doppelten Pilker und der Hauptschnur gehört noch ein Vorfach, von dem drei bis fünf Seitenarme abgehen. Am Ende dieser Seitenarme befinden sich Haken, die in Fliegenähnlichen Imitaten versteckt sind. DARAUF sollen die Viecher schnappen :q|supergri:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aberfunst das auf makrele|kopfkrat aber iss ja eh nu egal hab gerade mal 2 stück verheiratet für testzwecke:m




Die Makrelen stehen doch ne ganze Ecke weiter oben!|kopfkrat

Oder gehen die auch auf Pilker???|bigeyes


Vielleicht sollte ich auch besser die Schnautze halten!
Ich kenn mich mit der Angelelei auf der Nordsee nämlich so viel aus, wie en Elefant mit Stepptanz...#t|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy....kopfkratz... Da sollen doch nicht die Makrelen drauf beissen...Zwischen den doppelten Pilker und der Hauptschnur gehört noch ein Vorfach, von dem drei bis fünf Seitenarme abgehen. Am Ende dieser Seitenarme befinden sich Haken, die in Fliegenähnlichen Imitaten versteckt sind. DARAUF sollen die Viecher schnappen :q|supergri:m



häääää danke für den tip nu hab ich extra die drillinge abgebaut damit die makrelen auch sitzen|bigeyes

weis ich doch tom .es geht doch nur um den klapperefekt ob das eher lockt oder scheucht.
greez
andy

hat von euch noch jemand probleme mit dem board?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die Makrelen stehen doch ne ganze Ecke weiter oben!|kopfkrat
> 
> Oder gehen die auch auf Pilker???|bigeyes
> 
> ...



elefanten können sehr wohl gut steppen lass die mal über ordendlich glut laufen|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> häääää danke für den tip nu hab ich extra die drillinge abgebaut damit die makrelen auch sitzen|bigeyes
> 
> Brüllllll
> 
> ...



Nö, im Moment läuft alles normal un-normal bei mir


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> häääää danke für den tip nu hab ich extra die drillinge abgebaut damit die makrelen auch sitzen|bigeyes
> 
> weis ich doch tom .es geht doch nur um den klapperefekt ob das eher lockt oder scheucht.
> greez
> ...




Nee, Gott sei Dank isses wieder schnell!

Heut auf der Arbeit war's nochmal bissel langsam, aber das kann auch an meinem Gurkenrechner da liegen...

Bekomme aber jetzt bald endlich nen Neuen!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, im Moment läuft alles normal un-normal bei mir



na klaaar haben die öhrchen  haben ja schließlich auch augen  

ich hatte schonwieder props beim schreiben ewigkeiten gedauert und dann verbindungsfehler .aber nu gehts wieder


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> elefanten können sehr wohl gut steppen lass die mal über ordendlich glut laufen|bigeyes




|muahah:

Wär bestimmt lustig anzusehen!!!|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, Gott sei Dank isses wieder schnell!
> 
> Heut auf der Arbeit war's nochmal bissel langsam, aber das kann auch an meinem Gurkenrechner da liegen...
> 
> Bekomme aber jetzt bald endlich nen Neuen!:vik:



echt schick mal den alten rüber brauch noch einen für meine halle w lan funst da#6


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> echt schick mal den alten rüber brauch noch einen für meine halle w lan funst da#6



Du sollst schindern in der Halle und nicht Anglerboard lesen |krach:

Kein Wunder, das Deine Böötchen nie fertig werden...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Wär bestimmt lustig anzusehen!!!|supergri



aber das lassen wir lieber elefanten sind verdammt nachtragend obwohl kleines hirn aber gutes errinnerungsvermögen ausserdem sind wir ja tierlieb#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na klaaar haben die öhrchen  haben ja schließlich auch augen
> 
> ich hatte schonwieder props beim schreiben ewigkeiten gedauert und dann verbindungsfehler .aber nu gehts wieder




Ne Suppe hat auch oft Augen, aber keine Ohren!|rolleyes


Obwohl, gibts sie vielleicht wirklich, die "Ohrenmakrele"???|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du sollst schindern in der Halle und nicht Anglerboard lesen |krach:



könnte man mal schick ne web cam laufen lassen bei speziellen sachen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ne Suppe hat auch oft Augen, aber keine Ohren!|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Obwohl, gibts sie vielleicht wirklich, die "Ohrenmakrele"???|kopfkrat



ohrenmakrelen nich dafür aber hasenohrensuppe mit augen |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> echt schick mal den alten rüber brauch noch einen für meine halle w lan funst da#6




Ich hab hier noch nen Minitower rumoxidieren...
Allerdings hat der keine Festplatte mehr drin und glaube das Netzteil hat nen Schatten!
Aber wenn du einen kennst, der sich mit Kombjudern auskennt, dann kriegste das Teil bestimmt wieder fit!
Wenn du willst, dann bring ich dir den Kasten mit, wenn wir zu dir hoch eiern!:m


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Obwohl, gibts sie vielleicht wirklich, die "Ohrenmakrele"???|kopfkrat




Selbstverständlich gibt es die. Fängt nur keiner, weil beim Kutterangeln der Diesel nie ausgestellt wird:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch nen Minitower rumoxidieren...
> Allerdings hat der keine Festplatte mehr drin und glaube das Netzteil hat nen Schatten!
> Aber wenn du einen kennst, der sich mit Kombjudern auskennt, dann kriegste das Teil bestimmt wieder fit!
> Wenn du willst, dann bring ich dir den Kasten mit, wenn wir zu dir hoch eiern!:m



naja in meinen composterersatzteillager sind noch so einige teile vorrätig ne platte und nen netzteil iss eher das kleinere problem.

apropro hochkommen wie iss nu am 12.07 zum räuchern irgendwie sind wir von abgekommen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ohrenmakrelen nich dafür aber hasenohrensuppe mit augen |muahah:





Bäh, was freßt ihr denn für Zeugs???:v

Muß doch ne furchtbare Piddelei sein, das Fell von den Ohren ab zu bekommen...|kopfkrat
Dann lieber gebratene Elefantenfüße!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es die. Fängt nur keiner, weil beim Kutterangeln der Diesel nie ausgestellt wird:m



das könnte ein grund sein warum mir noch keine übern weg gelaufen ist :q


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dann bring ich dir den Kasten mit, wenn wir zu dir hoch eiern!:m



Apropos hocheiern. Der Besuch von uns bei Andy übernächstes WE ist geplatzt. Wir müssen dringend einen Termin wahrnehmen.#q#q#q

Tut uns echt leid, läßt sich aber beim besten Willen nicht ändern:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bäh, was freßt ihr denn für Zeugs???:v
> 
> Muß doch ne furchtbare Piddelei sein, das Fell von den Ohren ab zu bekommen...|kopfkrat
> Dann lieber gebratene Elefantenfüße!!!:q


kannst doch nach dem kanikkelkillen nich immer die guten ohren wegwerfen besonders gut sind die mit stehohren da ist der muskel gut ausgeprägt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Apropos hocheiern. Der Besuch von uns bei Andy übernächstes WE ist geplatzt. Wir müssen dringend einen Termin wahrnehmen.#q#q#q
> 
> Tut uns echt leid, läßt sich aber beim besten Willen nicht ändern:c



na denn mach doch mal nen vorschlag ich bin für alles offen


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja in meinen composterersatzteillager sind noch so einige teile vorrätig ne platte und nen netzteil iss eher das kleinere problem.
> 
> apropro hochkommen wie iss nu am 12.07 zum räuchern irgendwie sind wir von abgekommen.





Ginge das auch ne Woche später? Also 19ter auf 20zigsten!

Nächstes WE ist leider schon was Anderes in Planung...


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn mach doch mal nen vorschlag ich bin für alles offen



Hab leider für die Zeit nach Montag noch keine Termingrobplanung. Der einzige Termin, der noch wirklich fest ist im Moment ist Norge im August. Alles andere auf Zuruf. Hat sich heute auffe Arbeit so ergeben...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kannst doch nach dem kanikkelkillen nich immer die guten ohren wegwerfen besonders gut sind die mit stehohren da ist der muskel gut ausgeprägt :q




Bei mir gehn die immer automatisch mit ab, wenn ich den Viechern den Pelz ausziehe...|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ginge das auch ne Woche später? Also 19ter auf 20zigsten!



Sach ich Dienstag Abend Bescheid.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo wollt ihr drauf los mich hat doch keiner informiert |kopfkrat
klar ich bin ja hier und die we eh immer am teich wenns nich schüttet wie sau


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab leider für die Zeit nach Montag noch keine Termingrobplanung. Der einzige Termin, der noch wirklich fest ist im Moment ist Norge im August. Alles andere auf Zuruf. Hat sich heute auffe Arbeit so ergeben...




Gut, hier der Zuruf! |director:*Tom, am 19ten bei Andy Räucherparty!!!*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei mir gehn die immer automatisch mit ab, wenn ich den Viechern den Pelz ausziehe...|kopfkrat


bei mir ja auch :q gibt bestimmt irgend welch wahnsinnigen die sich das reinziehen:v


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar ich bin ja hier und die we eh immer am teich wenns nich schüttet wie sau



Und wenns regnet, haste ja noch die Hütte....:q:m


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut, hier der Zuruf! |director:*Tom, am 19ten bei Andy Räucherparty!!!*




Also Mausi bezirzen geht schnell, nur Reiseplan kriege ich erst  Dienstag...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut, hier der Zuruf! |director:*Tom, am 19ten bei Andy Räucherparty!!!*





Natürlich nur, wenn das für dich in Ordnung ist Andy!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und nen großes schleppdach momentan sind wir dabei ein carport zu bauen da wo der große wohnwagen stand


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Natürlich nur, wenn das für dich in Ordnung ist Andy!!!:q



sicher dat sicher#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bei mir ja auch :q gibt bestimmt irgend welch wahnsinnigen die sich das reinziehen:v




Da kannste fest mit rechnen!

Obwohl, gibt hier so ne Delikatesse, da sind auch Schweineohren drinne...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaub in sülze werden die auch mit verarbeitet


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also, Liz und die Kinder sind auch sofort dabei!:q

Und meine Zwerge kommen gut mit Tom's Zwerg klar.#6

Wär echt ein schönes Ding...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich glaub in sülze werden die auch mit verarbeitet




Yo, dieser "Schwartemagen" oder auch "Preßkopf" genannt, schmeckt gar net verkehrt...

Als Abschluß mit nem Basaltfeuer begossen! Sehr lecker!!!:q


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, dieser "Schwartemagen" oder auch "Preßkopf" genannt, schmeckt gar net verkehrt...
> 
> Als Abschluß mit nem Basaltfeuer begossen! Sehr lecker!!!:q




Ist das das selbe wie Saumagen? Wat der Dicke immer gefuttert hat?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also, Liz und die Kinder sind auch sofort dabei!:q
> 
> Und meine Zwerge kommen gut mit Tom's Zwerg klar.#6
> 
> Wär echt ein schönes Ding...



naja denn sehen wir uns in 14 tagen wir freuen uns wird bestimmt richtig lustig.
und nebenbei können wir ja mal fix nana durchsprechen oder wie auch immer


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist das das selbe wie Saumagen? Wat der Dicke immer gefuttert hat?



Nee,nee! Ganz andere Baustelle!

Ich bring einfach mal einen mit...:q

















*Und natürlich was um nachzuspülen!!!*


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee,nee! Ganz andere Baustelle!
> Ich bring einfach mal einen mit...:q
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja denn sehen wir uns in 14 tagen wir freuen uns wird bestimmt richtig lustig.
> und nebenbei können wir ja mal fix nana durchsprechen oder wie auch immer




Ja, geil!!!
Ich geb's mal eben an die Cheffin weiter...:q


Apropos NANA: Hab eigentlich geplant, gehofft oder wie auch immer, das wir am Tag der Deutschen Einheit da auflaufen und unsre Abschlußtour machen...
Leider geht das an dem Tag nicht, da meine Ellies zu der Zeit in Slovenien auf Weinlese sind und wir uns folglich um die Oma kümmern müssen!
Deshalb entweder ein oder zwei Wochenenden später.

Aber wie gesagt, laßt uns das beim Andy San ausschnacken!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

labskaus im süden ich schmeiß mich wech|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nee,nee! Ganz andere Baustelle!
> ...


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> labskaus im süden ich schmeiß mich wech|supergri



Gibbet es mittlerweile auch bei Feinkostalbi-Süd in Dosen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, geil!!!
> Ich geb's mal eben an die Cheffin weiter...:q
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin vom 18.10- 01.11 in danske da gehts nich 

naja haben ja noch ein paar tage zeit zum nachgrübeln.
so ich mach mich jetzt vom acker bin morgen beifahrer da muß man schließlich fit sein :q
bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> nemles schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das olle Zeuch, wo alles drinne ist, was die Kombüse nach ner 40zig tägigen Seefahrt noch so hergibt???
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, Leude! Nacht gesacht!!!|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das meine ich Andy, Dirk hat noch nie in seinem Leben frisch zubereiteten Labskaus gegessen.:vik:
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das meine ich Andy, Dirk hat noch nie in seinem Leben frisch zubereiteten Labskaus gegessen.:vik:
> ...


----------



## nemles (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> nemles schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber Werner geguckt!!!:v
> ...


----------



## Hamburgspook (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uuuuihhhhh, sitzn hier beim Bier.......und gucken Anglerboard und Windfindfinder...sieht immmer besser aus. ...:vik:
******* heute nochmal die Visa gequält, konnnte nicht nein zum Floating Anzug sagen. Aber morgen erstmal Zander Guiding Tour für meine liebsten alten Herren. 

Angeln ist soooo geil.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Noch 3 Stunden dann gehts los nach Büsum|laola:*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jippi die sonne kommt raus :vik: so iss das wenn andys reisen :vik:

tom biste schon unterwegs oder warum isser nich hier|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jippi die sonne kommt raus :vik: so iss das wenn andys reisen :vik:
> 
> tom biste schon unterwegs oder warum isser nich hier|uhoh:



Bin gerade erst wieder vom Frühstück zurück. War pünktlich 5:00MESZ wach.


Moin erstmal |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom
 wie 5 uhr wach wat machste denn die ganze zeit so alleine.
sach mal wie lange fährst du eigendlich bis anschluß a23?


----------



## nemles (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom
> wie 5 uhr wach wat machste denn die ganze zeit so alleine.
> sach mal wie lange fährst du eigendlich bis anschluß a23?



Wieso alleine??? Mein Söhnchen übernachtet fremd und ich bin mit Frauchen alleine.:q:m Was macht man da wohl so?|kopfkrat


Normalerweise ca. 40-45min von mir aus, aber ich mache ja noch nen kleinen Abstecher.
Ich weiß gar nicht, wo der erste PP auf der A23 ist. Würde sagen, sobald die A7 abzweigt nehmen wir den ersten, wo ein blaues P ist.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso alleine??? Mein Söhnchen übernachtet fremd und ich bin mit Frauchen alleine.:q:m Was macht man da wohl so?|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Normalerweise ca. 40-45min von mir aus, aber ich mache ja noch nen kleinen Abstecher.
> Ich weiß gar nicht, wo der erste PP auf der A23 ist. Würde sagen, sobald die A7 abzweigt nehmen wir den ersten, wo ein blaues P ist.



achso ihr spielt so früh schon offieziers skat|kopfkrat:q

alles klar das erste p iss unser#6 sobald der erste aufschlägt kann er ja ein telefonzeichen geben


----------



## nemles (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q

Alles Klaro#6 Ich fahre jetzt gleich los (ca. ½h), noch etwas Naschings und Kippen für unterwegs holen, Auftanken :cund dann ab nach HH.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 
und wat sacht Büsum, wart ihr noch im Hafen #c laßt mal was hören wie's mit den Fängen ist :z

Wetter für morgen wird ja scheinbar auch ganz anständig :vik: ich hau mich jetzt noch ein bischen hin, hab gerade noch 'nen Bericht über die grünen Verfolger in Baustellen gesehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erstes |muahah:


...wat macht ihr nur so lange #c ich bin noch in der Gegend rumgdüßt wollte noch 'nen Kollegen da Besuchen, hab gerade Stundenlang mit meiner Schwester geschnackt und hier ist noch keiner #d


----------



## nemles (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> erstes |muahah:
> 
> 
> ...wat macht ihr nur so lange #c i



Man(n) ich bin verheiratet, warte ab....


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Man(n) ich bin verheiratet, warte ab....


 
...sogar verheiratet mit Kind(ern) 
meine Frau ist nicht da :vik: konnte in Ruhe den Fisch frosten und hier Blödsinn verzapfen 

Ich wünsch noch was, ich muß jetzt langsam mal |schlaf:

bis morgen früh in alter Frische?!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin auch da und sofort wieder weg |schlafen
bis morgen


----------



## nemles (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin jetzt auch richtig da, aber noch nicht gleich wieder weg...
Hab frei morgen :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## celler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Ding
> ..ich mein nur, du kannst bei der Änderung, den Beitrag auch wieder löschen
> 
> ...sach doch erstmal wer Du bist, auf was Du, wie angelst  dann bist du hier auch willkommen und bekommst vernünftige(re) Antworten #6


 

naja vielleicht hast du recht....
bin die ganze sache wohl bisschen falsch angegangen...
zu meiner person,ich heiße matze bin 24 jahre und komme aus dere nähe von celle(evt kann sich einer an das ice unglück in eschede erinnerne)da komm ich nämlich genau her...der grund meiner merkwürdigen onlinezeiten ist der,ich arbeite in 3 schichten........

so nun zum angeln.
damals hab ich mit meinem dad immer an so teichen geangelt wo man tageskarten kaufen konnte,irgend wann hab ich dann meine fischerieprüfung gemacht nur nicht wirklich den anschluss zu leuten gefunden die auch mal wo anders als an diesen bezahlteichen angeln......
würde liebend gern mal im kanal der elbe oder sonst in irgend ´nem grösseren fluss angeln.....

so un d seit ca 2 jahren hat mich dann das hochsee bzw brandungsangelfieber gepackt,.....
der einzige haken an der sache ist nur ich wohne ca 300 km von fehmarn entfernt,ist also immer recht kostspielig so ne reise und für einen tag da hoch zu fahren lohnt sich auch nicht wirtklich....
also freundin geschnappt,campingplatz oder pension genommen.einen tag mit dem HAI 4 von heiligenhafen los,einen abend brandungsangeln und ein tag gehört meiner freundin.......

tja jetzt bin ich hier eben auf dieses forum gestoßen und habe gedacht das es hier vielleicht leute gibt mit denen man sich mal treffen kann zum angeln..
den immer allein angeln ist ja auch öde....

glg matze
sorry nochmal für mein auftreten........


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja vielleicht hast du recht....
> bin die ganze sache wohl bisschen falsch angegangen...
> 
> Nicht so wirklich, eigentlich haben wir falsch reagiert.
> ...



Moin Matze#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
wat machst du hier geh ins bett du hast frei|supergri

@ celler wenns richtig fiebrieg wird sind 300 km ein katzensprung glaubs mir ich hab die entfernung auch .und wenn wir uns denn alle getroffen haben wirds immer richtig lustig.komm beim nächsten mal einfach mal mit.
ich bin übrigens der andy aber das weiste ja schon
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom
> wat machst du hier geh ins bett du hast frei|supergri



Mach ich auch gleich... Und dann träume ich von fetten Fischen:vik:

Kann leider meine Aufstehgewohnheiten nicht ändern...#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt noch so 2-3 stunden pennen das wäääääre so schöööön:q


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jetzt noch so 2-3 stunden pennen das wäääääre so schöööön:q



Bei Mama Inga auffm Balkondach... Und dann mit dem Elfi-Taxi auf Arbeit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bei Mama Inga auffm Balkondach... Und dann mit dem Elfi-Taxi auf Arbeit



genau aber nich mit elfi zur arbeit sondern lieber zum makrelen jagen das riecht so schön nach fisch:q


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:

|sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man iss schon wieder 6.15 in 5 min muß ich los .das der tag danach immer so schlauchen muß.
heut abend werd ich bestimmt nicht alt #d


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich muß nachher erst mal die Umfrage zu diesem komischen Froschdorsch starten. Mal sehen, was dabei rumkommt


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann einen schönen Arbeitstag noch...#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich muß nachher erst mal die Umfrage zu diesem komischen Froschdorsch starten. Mal sehen, was dabei rumkommt



na da bin ich aber gespannt interessiert mich auch .
so ich werd mal los
denn bis heut abend.
greez
andy#h


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom.........
du hast wirklich urlaub und bist jetzt schon auf den beinen???
danke nochmal für deine nette aufnahme.....
hätt ich das gewusst,dann hätt ich mich von vorn herein schon richtig vorgestellt.......
na dann hoff ich mal das wir das ein oder andere mal zusammen evt zusammen angeln werden....
denn ihr seit ja wie ich lese auf dem gebiet(ostsee angeln in jeglicher art)echtz alte hasen........

ps:moin natürlich auch an den rest-.........


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all und vor allem celler!#h

Erst mal #6zu deiner Vorstellung und dann nochmals "Sorry" zu meinen vielleicht bissel ruppigen Antworten.
Aber ich wußte halt nur nicht so recht, was mit dir geht, bzw. was dein Anliegen ist...|rolleyes
So, und angeln zusammen (dann noch im Salzwasser), dabei und danach Party machen, das können wir richtig gut!
Immer lustig, dabei neue Leutz kennen zu lernen.
Also nochmals Herzlich Willkommen, rinn in die gute Stube und mitgeschrieben...:m


Und ihr Andern, wie wars???
Laßt euch doch nicht alles so aus der Nase ziehen...|supergri


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk ,danke für die aufnahme ;-)

hab euch schon verstanden,von wegen ruppigen antworten.......
hab ja auch selber schuld,hätte es ja wie ich sehe viel einfacher haben können........

tja und mit dem gemeinsam angeln irgend wann mal hört sich ja auch gut an,ihr habt da ja wesentlich mehr ahnung uvon der ganzen thematik und natürlich auch von den fangplätzen.....ich bin ja naoch der frischling unter euch............


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin dirk ,danke für die aufnahme ;-)
> 
> hab euch schon verstanden,von wegen ruppigen antworten.......
> hab ja auch selber schuld,hätte es ja wie ich sehe viel einfacher haben können........
> ...




Frischlinge fangen meistens die diggsten Brocken...:m


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hört sich gut an..........
so werd dann erstmal pennen,komm gerade aus der nachtschicht......
bis später dann.
angenehmen tag euch noch......


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und ihr Andern, wie wars???
> Laßt euch doch nicht alles so aus der Nase ziehen...|supergri



Ziehhhhh doch mal kräftiger...

Es war einfach nur goil:m

Andy und Spitzbuben habe ich kurz hinter HH auf der A23 getroffen. Die Jungs waren schon da. Ich erschien etwas später, da a in HH-Innenstadt ein Event lief und
  mich im Angelladen eine Rute so komisch angesehen hat.|kopfkrat Die mußte ich doch glatt mitnehmen :m

Wir sind dann im Konvoi mit zwei Autos in Büsum eingefallen. Supi nettes Hotel mit supi netten Betreibern. Erst mal eingecheckt, offene Fragen abgekaspert und Hotel geentert. Dann auf den Balkon (Andy kann da wohl mehr zu sagen |rolleyes|supergri), Pilschen geköpft und Schlachtplan geschmiedet.

Ab zu Fuß in die City mit allen drum und drann. Fischbrötchen essen, Krabben knabbern, Büsumer Hafentage feiern (die waren Samstag) Bierchen trinken und Leute gucken.
Durchschnittsalter der Besucher in Büsum??? Jenseits von Rente|bigeyes Kannst Dir ja unsere Kommentare vorstellen

Nach einem kurzen Zwischenstopp im Hotel ginge es per Elfitaxi zu einem atemberaubenden Steakhaus, wo wir uns satt gefuttert haben. Danach wieder zurück ins Hotel und  auf dem Dachbalkon (Andy- Dein Einsatz)
schüßeln, bis die Lichter ausgingen.

Am nächsten Morgen haben wir das sehr gut vorbereitete Frühstück in uns reingeschaufelt und sind danach zum Hafen gefahren. Oobwohl wir schon kurz nach sex da waren, war der Kahn schon belegt. Schnell Plätze gesichert und Angeln fertig gemacht.
Dann gab es den obligatorischen Tourenschnapps und los ging mit einer obergoil-drauf-Truppe. Wat hepp wi Spaß habt:vik: Kann nur sagen: Die Truppe war gut, das Wetter war gut, die Fänge hätten besser sein können..ABER alles in allem :vik:|laola:

Beim Einlaufen haben wir noch einige Boardis (Lale, theactor und Fischkoopp) auf der Mole gesehen. Chris und ich beschlossen, denen noch einen Besuch abzustatten.
Andy hatte seit mehr als zwei Stunden kein Fischbrötchen mehr zu sich genommen, also ging es erst mal ein Abschiedsmahl genießen. 

Danach ist jeder seine Wege gefahren. Andy ist ganz gut nach Hause gekommen und war sogar eher zu Hause als ich.
Elbtunnel war gesperrt, dann drei Mal Pol-Kontrollen (keine Ahnung, was in HH los war), das erste mal hatte ich noch mein Filetiermeser am Gürtel:c, bei der zweiten Kontrolle lag es dann schon auf dem Beifahrersitz... war auch nicht richtig#q und die dritte Kontrolle war dann endlich fehlerfrei 

Alles in allem ein absooooolut goiles WE. Wir haben uns schon für die nächste AB-Makrelentour angemeldet.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jetzt noch so 2-3 stunden pennen das wäääääre so schöööön:q


 
...genau die sinds gewesen, ich war vorhin natürlich auch wach, aber ich hab mich umgedreht und weiter gepennt |gaehn:  



celler schrieb:


> tja und mit dem gemeinsam angeln irgend wann mal hört sich ja auch gut an.....ich bin ja naoch der frischling unter euch............


 
Moin matze
komm mal bei einem der nächsten male mit, dat wird schon #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ziehhhhh doch mal kräftiger...
> 
> Es war einfach nur goil
> 
> ...




Und was bzw. wieviel Fisch kam hoch?
Und was ist das für ein "Froschdorsch"???


Bilder????


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Dirk 
hier ist schon ein thread über diesen Fisch... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112357&highlight=froschdorsch

...dat war echt ein süßes kleines Ding 

...war wohl Tag des komischen Fisches, ich hatte 'nen lütten Seeskorpion dran und ein paar Knurhähne wurden auch noch gefangen u.a. von Jens, aber die waren alle so lüt das die wieder zurück durften


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinsen Dirk
> hier ist schon ein thread über diesen Fisch... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112357&highlight=froschdorsch




Danke!:m


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und was bzw. wieviel Fisch kam hoch? Ich hatte 16 Makrelen und 8 Stöcker
> Und was ist das für ein "Froschdorsch"???
> Woher weißt Du das denn jetzt schon???|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ich werde die (offiziellen) Bilder nachher im Makrelentourtrööt reinstellen. Die anderen kommen hier oder per pn :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier mal ein paar Foddos..

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/7592/makrelentour08001pi5.jpg

http://img375.*ih.us/img375/5961/makrelentour08002yp9.jpg

http://img57.*ih.us/img57/9829/makrelentour08006oi5.jpg

habs leider nicht geschafft mehr fotos zu machen #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich werde die (offiziellen) Bilder nachher im Makrelentourtrööt reinstellen. Die anderen kommen hier oder per pn :q




Super!:m
Bin schon gespannt (natürlich am meisten auf die inoffiziellen Pics)...:q

Und mit dem Frosch, das hast doch selbst hier schon geschrieben!
Wer hat das Monster denn an den Haken bekommen?


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar Foddos..
> 
> 
> 
> habs leider nicht geschafft mehr fotos zu machen #c



Puh, Schweiss abwisch.... Ich dachte schon, das Knuddelbild kommt noch|uhoh::q

Okey, ich hole mal die Kamera....


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Puh, Schweiss abwisch.... Ich dachte schon, das Knuddelbild kommt noch|uhoh::q


 
..ne ne das bewar' ich mir lieber auf, wer weiß  ich weiß z.B. von einem Bild mit meinem Lieblingsgetränk  ...setz das ruhig ein |evil::q


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar Foddos..
> 
> http://img79.*ih.us/img79/7592/makrelentour08001pi5.jpg
> 
> ...





Danke Chris!

Schon mal nicht schlecht, als kleiner Vorgeschmack!:m

Wieviel Zwergthunies hast du verhaftet?


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei mir warens 6 Stöcker und 7 Makrelen, aber ich bin Mittwoch nochmal da....


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bei mir warens 6 Stöcker und 7 Makrelen, aber ich bin Mittwoch nochmal da....




Geht doch, besser als nix!#6

Haben die 150g Pilker ausgereicht?


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War meines erachtens nach sogar zu schwer... 



so, nu...abba ohne Kommentar


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Geht doch, besser als nix!#6
> 
> Haben die 150g Pilker ausgereicht?


 
da wird mit blei gearbeitet, weil man schnell und gerade runter muß, auch wegen der Menge an Anglern.

Man bin ich froh das ich nicht noch Pilker von Tom hab mitbringen lassen  ...das schlimmste war, ich wollte ja Freitag noch Aalangeln und hab vergessen die Bleie zurück zu legen #q ..nu konnt ich da für €3 das Stück neue kaufen |evil:


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> War meines erachtens nach sogar zu schwer...
> 
> 
> 
> so, nu...abba ohne Kommentar


 
ich hab noch einen Kommentar zu Toms Bild Nr.1 abzugeben...

http://img234.*ih.us/img234/9361/makrelentour08004tk1.jpg

:q:q:q wer weiß was da abend vorher im Hotel noch abgegangen ist


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

weiter


----------



## nemles (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich hab noch einen Kommentar zu Toms Bild Nr.1 abzugeben...
> 
> http://img234.*ih.us/img234/9361/makrelentour08004tk1.jpg
> 
> :q:q:q wer weiß was da abend vorher im Hotel noch abgegangen ist




Ärrrgggllll.... Ist doch ein niedliches Paar:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ärrrgggllll.... Ist doch ein niedliches Paar:m


 

is richtig  ich wollt' das nur keinem vorenthalten :m ...so süß |smlove2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ärrrgggllll.... Ist doch ein niedliches Paar:m




Hat was von nem alten Ehepaar!:q

Nach 87 Jahren Ehe...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ziehhhhh doch mal kräftiger...
> 
> Es war einfach nur goil:m
> 
> ...



fein geschrieben tom find echt nett das alle in klammern gesetzten sachen ich erklären darf .na dann tue ichs mal (zu 1. #g)   (zu2. #g:#2:#g) zu 3 gibet ja nich aber wir mußten uns die damen in der stadt  schön :#2:  war echt wiedermal super goil. :vik:
greez
andy

ps mußte bei dir mal ein paar grafiken löschen sonst hätte ich den beitrag nich vervollständigen können!


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das sieht doch mal lustig,hattet bestimmt viel spaß,freu mich schon auf die BKT,hab mich da jetzt auch mal mit meiner reporterin angemeldet ;-)

hoffe ja mal das ihre speicherkarte gross genug ist.......
naja dann haut mal rein,ich darf jetzt schön arbeiten.......
bis später dann 
glg matze


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na das sieht doch mal lustig,hattet bestimmt viel spaß,freu mich schon auf die BKT,hab mich da jetzt auch mal mit meiner reporterin angemeldet ;-)
> 
> hoffe ja mal das ihre speicherkarte gross genug ist.......
> naja dann haut mal rein,ich darf jetzt schön arbeiten.......
> ...



na denn mal viel spaß euch beiden dann lernste den dirk und die liz von uns ja schonmal kennen#6

oh man du hast gut hast bald feierabend für uns gehts jetzt erst los:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #hund wohin gehts haste schon ne flugorder


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Gemeinde#h

Matze, viel Spaß auf der Tour, wäre auch wahnsinnig gerne dabei, bin aber genau an dem Tag auf dem Weg ins gelobte Land :vik::vik::vik:

Andy, Du solltest in die Klammern etwas übers Dach, und nicht übers Bier schreiben |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom #hund wohin gehts haste schon ne flugorder



Nö, gehe doch heute erst wieder auf Arbeit...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde#h
> 
> Matze, viel Spaß auf der Tour, wäre auch wahnsinnig gerne dabei, bin aber genau an dem Tag auf dem Weg ins gelobte Land :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Andy, Du solltest in die Klammern etwas übers Dach, und nicht übers Bier schreiben |supergri|supergri|supergri



häääää ich bin doch nich irre hab kein dach gesehen( hatte frei) ausser abens ein paar duftsocken |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, gehe doch heute erst wieder auf Arbeit...



achso iss das andere garkeine arbeit #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hab mich da jetzt auch mal mit *meiner reporterin* angemeldet ;-)
> 
> 
> bis später dann
> glg matze



na das iss doch mal was ne eigende reporterin . im november brauchen wir ganz rein zufällig eine auf der ms nana |rolleyes dann starten wir unsere abschlusstour|supergri


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso iss das andere garkeine arbeit #c



Absolute Verneinung. Es gibt etwas, was man freiwillig macht, und etwas was man machen muß, um das nötige Kleingeld zu bekommen, um das machen zu können, was man freiwillig macht.|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na das iss doch mal was ne eigende reporterin . im november brauchen wir ganz rein zufällig eine auf der ms nana |rolleyes dann starten wir unsere abschlusstour|supergri



Jaaaa :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Absolute Verneinung. Es gibt etwas, was man freiwillig macht, und etwas was man machen muß, um das nötige Kleingeld zu bekommen, um das machen zu können, was man freiwillig macht.|kopfkrat



ach du zeische ,und das am frühen morgen |uhoh: hast recht woanders isses immer schöner als den trott auf der heimischen arbeitsstelle.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was haltet ihr vom 21.11 ms nana abschlusstour am 22 brandung und labertag undam 23.11 nach 2 schicken übernachtungen zurück.
iss nur ein vorschlag aber wir müßen ja langsam buchen bevor morten voll ist.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, der Regen macht gerade Pause, werde mich mal auf den Weg machen.

Streßfreien Tag wünsche ich.#h


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom 22.11 ms nana abschlusstour am 23.11 nach einer schicken übernachtung zurück.
> iss nur ein vorschlag aber wir müßen ja langsam buchen bevor morten voll ist.??? Der trinkt doch gar nicht
> greez
> andy



Jepp, klingt gut:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, klingt gut:m



ja hau rinn ich werd auch los bei uns iss übrigens trocken
bis denne
greez
andy#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin



andy0209 schrieb:


> im november brauchen wir ganz rein zufällig eine auf der ms nana |rolleyes dann starten wir unsere abschlusstour|supergri


 
..ich kann vlt. 'ne Reporterin beisteuern, mit den 1a Superpep Kaugummis sollte das kein problem sein 



andy0209 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom 21.11 ms nana abschlusstour am 22 brandung und labertag undam 23.11 nach 2 schicken übernachtungen zurück.
> iss nur ein vorschlag aber wir müßen ja langsam buchen bevor morten voll ist.
> greez
> andy


 
...prinzipiel ist das Datum ok, aber ich weiß nicht was bis dahin ist gerade wg. Freitags #c also mal wieder nur 50%ige Zusage 

Chris


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle ! #h
hier hats auch ordentlich geschüttet und gedonnert den Abend ... |bigeyes


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin auch von mir.....
ihr macht unter euch eine fahrt poder wie soll ich das verstehen???
und ms nana,ausgedachter name???kenn ich ja garnicht oder ist das eines eure boote???
reporterin kann ich ja nur beisteuern wenn ich auch mit kann.....
will sie ja heil wieder haben ;-)

ps:regen???
bei uns auf der arbeit garnicht und 15 km in meinem heimatort auch wie aus eimern........


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler
Moin
ich versteh nur Bahnhof, kannst Du das nichmal so schreiben das das auch Sinn macht  


ah jetzt bin ich hinter des Rätsels Lösung gekommen....

Ja wir machen eine Team-Abschlussfahrt zur MS Nana (nein der ist nicht ausgedacht  ) nach DK 

 wir ham zum Glück ja jeder auch 'ne eigene Reporterin 

 guckst Du mal hier, dat war letztes Jahr... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117160&highlight=nana

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja,sorry weiß nicht wie das mit dem zitieren aus mehreren posts geht,dann wäre es auf jeden fall zu verstehen .......
naja diese reporter geschichte war ja auch nur ein spaß......


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom 21.11 *Brandung* am 22 *MS NANA MFT Abschlußtour* und Labertag
> (incl. MFT Schweinsbratenessen) und am 23.11 nach 2 schicken Übernachtungen zurück.
> iss nur ein vorschlag aber wir müßen ja langsam buchen bevor morten voll ist.
> greez
> andy




So würd's besser aussehen!
Weil Liz und ich werden's nicht schaffen Donnerstag Abend schon los zu kommen. Mein Urlaub für dies Jahr ist verplant.
Aber wir kämen dann Freitag am späten Abend!:q


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk.........
hast heut frei???


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin dirk.........
> hast heut frei???



Guuden Matze!#h

Nee, bin doch ein Büromensch...
Hab deshalb immer mal Gelegenheit hier rumzuschnüssen und zu schreiben!|rolleyes


----------



## Macker (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Seit Ihr sicher das die Nana dann noch fährt?
Ein Arbeitskollege sagte das Morten aufhören will.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Seit Ihr sicher das die Nana dann noch fährt?
> Ein Arbeitskollege sagte das Morten aufhören will.
> 
> Gruß Jörg





Hm, da hilft wohl nur ein klärendes Telfonat, mit eben Diesem!#c

Wär aber unglaublich schade!

Aber, es gibt ja noch mehrere andere Kleinkutter, die wir für unsern Zweck kapern könnten...:q


----------



## Macker (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir waren anfang des Jahres da und hatten auch das Haus von Morten.
Als wir für nächstes Jahr planen wollten sagte unser Kollege das wir uns was anderes suchen müssen , aber wer weiss evtl. fährt er ja noch bis Jahresende oder länger.
Wär aber wirklich Schade weil das Haus was er Anbiete is ja auch top und faire Preise hat er auch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das wäre ja schade.......
gerade weil ihr damit ja schon gute erfahrung gemacht habt.......


alle noch am arbeiten???
son scheiß ich muss jetzt los zur arbeit........


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab gerade mit morten telefoniert :q:q:q:q iss alles im grünen bereich.sag euch nacher bescheid ob noch was frei ist für dieses geplante we er hat gerade seinen planer nich mit.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin auch von mir.....
> ihr macht unter euch eine fahrt poder wie soll ich das verstehen???
> und ms nana,ausgedachter name???kenn ich ja garnicht oder ist das eines eure boote???
> reporterin kann ich ja nur beisteuern wenn ich auch mit kann.....
> ...



moin celler
die nana iss ein kutter aus fynshav c.a 50km hinter der dänischen grenze. das iss mit abstand das beste schiff was ich je betreten habe faire preise und ein obercooler skipper,mit ein haufen guter laune und oberbilligen bier:vik: natürlich machen wir ein vollcharter das heißt wir haben richtig platz für 14 leute 
die reporterin sollst du natürlich mitbringen#6 iss schon klar das wir sie uns nich einfach mal ausleihen wollen

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wir ham zum Glück ja jeder auch 'ne eigene Reporterin
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117160&highlight=nana
> 
> Gruß Chris



haben wir nich! denn unsere mädels kommen entweder nich mit oder sie wollen auch fotographiert werden da sie leidenschaftliche anglerinnen sind. siehe liz #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So würd's besser aussehen!
> Weil Liz und ich werden's nicht schaffen Donnerstag Abend schon los zu kommen. Mein Urlaub für dies Jahr ist verplant.
> Aber wir kämen dann Freitag am späten Abend!:q



klar mausi bekommen wir natürlich hin #6
ob nu freitag inne brandung oder samstag iss eh egal. vergiss den krustenbraten nich:vik:


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> vergiss den krustenbraten nich:vik:



Ne, bloß nicht vergessen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*so hab gerade nochmal mit morten gelabert:q er hört nich auf!!!!!und das haus iss auch noch da. nich abgebrannt nich verkauft und nich abgesoffen.:m:vik: terminlich hat sich allerdings etwas geändert der november iss komplett ausgebucht frei wäre noch das we vom 12-14 dezember kutter und haus . versucht mal mir so schnell wie möglich am besten die nächsten 2 tage bescheid zu geben solange hab ich erstmal alles für uns vorreserviert. 
greez
andy *

ich sach doch der kutter iss einmalig. immer isser schon wech und das ein halbes jahr vorher#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend 
:vik: morgen nochmal Blauort 

ich kann zusagen für 13.-14. aber nicht für'n 12 dat is mir zu wage #6 kann natürlich verstehen das ihr keinen Bock habt für 1 1/2 tage da hoch zu düsen, aber wer weiß was die Arbeit im Dez sagt  ich glaub die Haus-Reporterin kommt dann auch mit (dat will ich aber lieber noch nicht zusagen)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ne, bloß nicht vergessen



und du die fischbrötchen nich :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*bescheid*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> :vik: morgen nochmal Blauort
> 
> ich kann zusagen für 13.-14. aber nicht für'n 12 dat is mir zu wage #6 kann natürlich verstehen das ihr keinen Bock habt für 1 1/2 tage da hoch zu düsen, aber wer weiß was die Arbeit im Dez sagt  ich glaub die Haus-Reporterin kommt dann auch mit (dat will ich aber lieber noch nicht zusagen)



kannst doch mit dirk gen abend kommen .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> *bescheid*



war ja klar du mal wieder nr.1 :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kannst doch mit dirk gen abend kommen .


 

..mit dem wahnsinnigen Raser  mal sehen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..mit dem Wahnsinnigen Raser  mal sehen :q



halloooo wer zu spät kommt bestrafen die weggen fische :q


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin celler
> iss schon klar das wir sie uns nich einfach mal ausleihen wollen
> 
> greez
> andy



Öhmmm, wieso eigentlich nicht?|supergri:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> war ja klar du mal wieder nr.1 :q


 
Tom ist doch immer die Nr. 1 :m


..aber guckst Du mal 2ter Absatz mein posting davor |evil::q


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> war ja klar du mal wieder nr.1 :q




Allerersterer :m#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tom ist doch immer die Nr. 1 :m
> 
> 
> ..aber guckst Du mal 2ter Absatz ein posting davor |evil::q



nr1 iss der der die erste komplette zusage gemacht hat. somit hast du dich alleine auf platz 2 geschossen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Allerersterer :m#h


 
nagut :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nr1 iss der der die erste komplette zusage gemacht hat. somit hat chris sich alleine auf platz 2 geschossen :q:q:q


 
was sind denn das für shize Regeln in diesem komischen labertrööt #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Öhmmm, wieso eigentlich nicht?|supergri:m



mönsch tom das macht man einfach nichhhh|rolleyes:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> was sind denn das für shize Regeln in diesem komischen labertrööt #c



hör auf zu nörgeln!!!! das macht man auch nich :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...hier ist ja richtig was los heute abend 

nabend zusammen #h


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> was sind denn das für shize Regeln in diesem komischen labertrööt #c



Ist doch ganz einfach:
1. wo ich bin ist vorn,
2. sollte ich mal hinten sein, alles kehrtwendung, so das ich wieder vorn bin.
3. Bin ich mal in der Mitte, treten alle, welche vor mir sind nach hinten und stellen sich neu an :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hör auf zu nörgeln!!!! das macht man auch nich :q:q:q


 

aber nörgeln ist neben Frauen leihen mein zweit liebstes Hobby


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Chris, schön das Du persönlich vorbeischaust |wavey:


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aber nörgeln ist neben Frauen leihen mein zweit liebstes Hobby



Wann passt es Deiner Frau denn am besten? Hätte erstes Augustwochenende noch Zeit für sie.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> 1. wo ich bin ist vorn,
> 2. sollte ich mal hinten sein, alles kehrtwendung, so das ich wieder vorn bin.
> 3. Bin ich mal in der Mitte, treten alle, welche vor mir sind nach hinten und stellen sich neu an :m



achsooooo sone zeische dann werd ich ja nieee nr1 sein |bigeyes nagut iss auch nich so wild, da nr.1  abwaschdienst für die schicke zeit im haus hat.#6:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> 1. wo ich bin ist vorn,
> 
> ..also immer dem Geruch nach
> ...


 
...ausserhalb des Zitats |sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wann passt es Deiner Frau denn am besten? Hätte erstes Augustwochenende noch Zeit für sie.




ohoh jetzt wirds luschtich :vik:


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ausserhalb des Zitats |sagnix



|good:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Chris, schön das Du persönlich vorbeischaust |wavey:


 
Ich meinte die anderen Boardies du Vogel :m:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch macker nu sach doch mal was :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wann passt es Deiner Frau denn am besten? Hätte erstes Augustwochenende noch Zeit für sie.


 

...leihen Tom, nicht verleihen #6


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achsooooo sone zeische dann werd ich ja nieee nr1 sein |bigeyes nagut iss auch nich so wild, da nr.1  abwaschdienst für die schicke zeit im haus hat.#6:q



Ähhh???|kopfkrat Ich denke, dafür nehmen wir doch die Reportiererinnen mit |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähhh???|kopfkrat Ich denke, dafür nehmen wir doch die Reportiererinnen mit |bigeyes



nöööö dafür haben wir doch ne nr.1:vik:


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich meinte die anderen Boardies du Vogel :m:q



Haddu Vogel geschrieben?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder vögeln |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...leihen Tom, nicht verleihen #6



Okay, tut mir leihet, falsch verstanden. Dann leihest Du sie eben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute ich werd mich mal fix putzen gehen und dann noch nen schwarzes bierchen vlt hier nochmal fix und dann ab inne heia


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haddu Vogel geschrieben?


 
hat er hat er hat er :vik:



nemles schrieb:


> Okay, tut mir leihet, falsch verstanden. Dann leihest Du sie eben


 
...das ist so ein leiediges Thema und dann noch so spät am Abend


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau ich sach auch tschuß 

hab morgen ne volle Box nach Hause zu tragen.....hoffentlich 

Bis morgen abernd
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *so hab gerade nochmal mit morten gelabert:q er hört nich auf!!!!!und das haus iss auch noch da. nich abgebrannt nich verkauft und nich abgesoffen.:m:vik: terminlich hat sich allerdings etwas geändert der november iss komplett ausgebucht frei wäre noch das we vom 12-14 dezember kutter und haus . versucht mal mir so schnell wie möglich am besten die nächsten 2 tage bescheid zu geben solange hab ich erstmal alles für uns vorreserviert.
> greez
> andy *
> 
> ich sach doch der kutter iss einmalig. immer isser schon wech und das ein halbes jahr vorher#q



so nochmal fix hochgeholt so bleibt es frisch:q


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hat er hat er hat er :vik:



Okey, dachte, ich hab mich verlesen.:q

Andy,Chris,  guts nächtle |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy,Chris,  guts nächtle |wavey:



na soweit iss ja noch nich erstmal wie gesagt unner de dusche dann en schwarzes und dann nochmal kurz hier:vik:
so nu aber


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na soweit iss ja noch nich erstmal wie gesagt unner de dusche dann en schwarzes Meinst Du die, die im Schritt immer so kneifen?  und dann nochmal kurz hier:vik: Wie jetzt, mit Bilders und so???
> so nu aber




Jou, bis gleich...:q


----------



## Macker (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das freut mich das Morten weiter macht werde nach meinem Urlaub mal meinen Kollegen Fragen wo er die Info her hatte.
Dann drückt Chris und mir mal die Daumen das Morgen nicht so arg Windig ist und die Makrelen reichlich da sind. Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Das freut mich das Morten weiter macht werde nach meinem Urlaub mal meinen Kollegen Fragen wo er die Info her hatte.
> Dann drückt Chris und mir mal die Daumen das Morgen nicht so arg Windig ist und die Makrelen reichlich da sind. Gruß Jörg




jau macker alles ist im grünen bereich war mir aber schon vorher klar denn dieser kutter mit diesem skipper ist ne echte goldgrube. morten ist das ganze jahr ausgebucht.das ist einfach unbergreiflich.man siehts ja wieder ein halbes jahr vorher buchen.
so dann wünsch ich euch beiden morgen mal nen sack voller tunis .
greez
andy


----------



## Macker (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja genau und wer weiß evtl.Sehen wir uns ja doch nochmal aufn Kutter.
Mit chris hat das ja nu schon paarmal geklappt aber eure Anderen Termine sind ja immer dann wenn Ich keine Zeit habe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ja genau und wer weiß evtl.Sehen wir uns ja doch nochmal aufn Kutter.
> Mit chris hat das ja nu schon paarmal geklappt aber eure Anderen Termine sind ja immer dann wenn Ich keine Zeit habe.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



wie keine zeit im dezember#c


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macker schrieb:


> Dann Drückt Chris Und Mir Mal Die Daumen Das Morgen Nicht So Arg Windig Ist Und Die Makrelen Reichlich Da Sind. Gruß Jörg



#6#6#6


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Mit chris hat das ja nu schon paarmal geklappt



|bigeyes|uhoh:#d|bigeyes


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin 
na schön am bierchen schlürfen???
ihr wollt dann im dez den ganzen kutter chartern oder hab ich das mal wieder falsch verstanden???


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin
> na schön am bierchen schlürfen???
> ihr wollt dann im dez den ganzen kutter chartern oder hab ich das mal wieder falsch verstanden???



Nö, hast Du richtig verstanden. Den ganzen Kutter und das gesamte Haus.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin
> na schön am bierchen schlürfen???
> ihr wollt dann im dez den ganzen kutter chartern oder hab ich das mal wieder falsch verstanden???



jupp wir chartern komplett den kutter :vik: und das haus :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|uhoh:#d|bigeyes


 












ich wußte schon warum ich nochmal reinschaue |evil::q

der Wind wird wohl morgen noch ein bischen heftiger als gehofft Windfinder sagt ne gute 5-6 an :q dat wird lustig 

bis morgen


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hab ich das mal wieder falsch verstanden???



Und das "mal wieder" kannste weglassen. Du weißt ja, hier beißt keiner


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups tom war schneller .eben nr.1


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich wußte schon warum ich nochmal reinschaue |evil::q
> 
> der Wind wird wohl morgen noch ein bischen heftiger als gehofft Windfinder sagt ne gute 5-6 an :q dat wird lustig
> 
> bis morgen



na denn mal viel spaß ich würds lassen aufer nordsee. habs ja auch schon durch|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> der Wind wird wohl morgen noch ein bischen heftiger als gehofft Windfinder sagt ne gute 5-6 an :q dat wird lustig
> 
> bis morgen



Na hoffentlich keine McBrechtour. Sich permanent irgendwo festzuhalten macht auf Dauer auch nicht so wirklich Spaß.


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und das "mal wieder" kannste weglassen. Du weißt ja, hier beißt keiner


 
jut alles klar.....


@mft chris
na dann mal viel spaß morgen,auf das der wetterbericht lügt und es doch optimales wetter wird.......

ps:seid ihr dem zum chatern des kutters immer genug leude???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich keine McBrechtour. Sich permanent irgendwo festzuhalten macht auf Dauer auch nicht so wirklich Spaß.



aber bringt ordentlich muskelkater :q iss ja auch was


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jut alles klar.....
> 
> 
> @mft chris
> ...



Dummdidummdidumm ........dudeldidummdidummdiumm.



Andy, Du darfst zuerst antworten..  
Dummdidummdidumm ........dudeldidummdidummdiumm.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Leude!#h

Mann, was issen hier los???|uhoh:

Ich muß erst mal zurücklesen....

Bis gleich!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ps:seid ihr dem zum chatern des kutters immer genug leude???



jupp mußt du rechnen c.a 100 euro pro person. ist komplett für kutter und haus .na nich ganz hundert 

der kutter ist für 14 personen ausgelegt und kostet 470 tacken .fahren aber eigendlich nur mit 10 mann los.so ist unmengen an platz on board.auch wenns 14 leute sind ist genug platz da  das man sogar wärend den driften von eine seite auf die andere wechseln kann ohne sich aufen sack zu gehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dummdidummdidumm ........dudeldidummdidummdiumm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fertich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend dirk gib laut passt der termin


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dummdidummdidumm ........dudeldidummdidummdiumm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wieso war das ne falsch gestellte frage???
ich weiß ich bin neu hier und sollte vielleicht erstmal den ball flach halten was das mitangeln angeht,man kennt sich ja schließlich noch garnicht......


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wieso war das ne falsch gestellte frage???
> ich weiß ich bin neu hier und sollte vielleicht erstmal den ball flach halten was das mitangeln angeht,man kennt sich ja schließlich noch garnicht......



neeee keine panik tom wollte nur nich schonwieder die nummer 1 sein und hat mir die antwort überlassen als organisator. sei mal nich immer so sensibel du weißt doch wir beißen nicht


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

*Bin auf Seite 754 und komme aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus!!!:q:q:q

Was geht denn mit euch ab?




Und dann noch schnell zweimal Bescheid!!!
*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:vik:


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> neeee keine panik tom wollte nur nich schonwieder die nummer 1 sein und hat mir die antwort überlassen als organisator. sei mal nich immer so sensibel du weißt doch wir beißen nicht


 

bin eigentlich nicht sensibel
wollt nur nicht ein auf dicken machen obwohl ich hier der neue bin......


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wieso war das ne falsch gestellte frage???
> ich weiß ich bin neu hier und sollte vielleicht erstmal den ball flach halten was das mitangeln angeht,man kennt sich ja schließlich noch garnicht......




Yo, Matze!

Kein Ding,mußt nicht so schüchtern sein! 
Wir sind zwar ne Horde Piraten, aber dafür gaaaanz Liebe....:vik:

Gelle Jungs!

Ab und an tun wir mal Einen kielholen, aber das meinen wir immer lustig!!!:q


Immer nur fleißig gefragt, gibt keine doofen Fragen, weißte doch bestimmt.|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wieso war das ne falsch gestellte frage???
> ich weiß ich bin neu hier und sollte vielleicht erstmal den ball flach halten was das mitangeln angeht,man kennt sich ja schließlich noch garnicht......



Matze, so richtig leicht machst Du es uns aber auch nicht....#d
Schreib, wie Dir das Fischmaul gewachsen ist...und halte den Ball hoch:vik:
Nochmal zum mitmeißeln: welcome on board.:vik:

Und nun ist Schluß mit den Entschuldigungen....#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> bin eigentlich nicht sensibel
> wollt nur nicht ein auf dicken machen obwohl ich hier der neue bin......




Hey, der Dicke bist du hier ja auch nicht, aber ganz normal verhalten geht schon ab...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> bin eigentlich nicht sensibel
> wollt nur nicht ein auf dicken machen obwohl ich hier der neue bin......



mach mal wie du denkst waren ja schließlich alle mal neu und haben uns zusammengerauft.

kannst dir ja mal gedanken machen ob du mit willst .kutterfahrt für deine frau als fotographen denke ich mal da spreche ich im namen von allen übernehmen wir auch. dann können wir uns wenigsten auf das wesendliche konzentrieren
#:#g:z#v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey, der Dicke bist du hier ja auch nicht, aber ganz normal verhalten geht schon ab...|rolleyes



willst du auf was anspielen |krach:|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|good:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |good:



wer wo was ? bitte benutzen sie den butten zitieren


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na jut....
dann bin ich jetzt der neue.........

hört sich ganz cool an eure tour.....
würde bestimmt gern mit kommen,müsste das aber auch erstmal mit meinen frauchen abklären....


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mach mal wie du denkst waren ja schließlich alle mal neu und haben uns zusammengerauft.
> 
> kannst dir ja mal gedanken machen ob du mit willst .kutterfahrt für deine frau als fotographen denke ich mal da spreche ich im namen von allen übernehmen wir auch. dann können wir uns wenigsten auf das wesendliche konzentrieren
> #:#g:z#v




Auf jeden Fall!!!
Für nen guten Fotograf tun wir fast alles!
Genug Cams haben wir am Start, das paßt schon...



@ Chris & Macker!

Euch beiden ordentlich Fisch!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> willst du auf was anspielen |krach:|rolleyes





|sagnix#y:q
























Bin doch auch nicht grad schmal gebaut...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na jut....
> dann bin ich jetzt der neue.........
> 
> hört sich ganz cool an eure tour.....
> würde bestimmt gern mit kommen,müsste das aber auch erstmal mit meinen frauchen abklären....



alles klar ich schick dir bzw allen  wieder eine pn mit allen daten wann wo wie was kostet  dann kannste frauchen in ruhe aufklären


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!!
> Für nen guten Fotograf tun wir fast alles!
> Genug Cams haben wir am Start, das paßt schon...
> 
> ...


 

naja das mit dem fotografieren sollte wohl drin sein...
wir haben ja schgließlich auch was zu tun...und können uns wie gesagt voll f´drauf konzentrieren......


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |sagnix#y:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achsoooo iss mir garnich aufgefallen :q


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles klar ich schick dir bzw allen wieder eine pn mit allen daten wann wo wie was kostet dann kannste frauchen in ruhe aufklären


 

super ....#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute mir iss gerade aufgefallen das ich ja gleich wieder aufstehen muß.
also sach ich mal tschüß gesagt bis morgen . viel spaß hier noch
naaaaaacht#h


----------



## nemles (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ixh verpiesel mich jetzt an die Matratze. Bis morgen früh...#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nacht Männers!

Wir geh'n jetzt auch kuscheln...:q|rolleyes


----------



## Macker (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
Schnell nen Kaffee und dann Fische Ärgern noch geht der wind,
Gru? Jörg


----------



## celler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal viel spass und petri..........


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey tom hast doch wohl nich verpennt ? wo bist du ?#c


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey tom hast doch wohl nich verpennt ? wo bist du ?#c




Hier, Sir, jawoll,Sir, verpennt,Sir

Moin Gemeinde #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hmönsch da war ich tatsächlich mal die nr.1 geht ja schneller als ich dachte|supergri

moin tom


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier darf jeder ma die Nr. 1 haben. Gestern war ich drann, heute Du.|supergri

Heute wirds ein etwas längerer Tag, deswegen starte ich etwas später.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hier darf jeder ma die Nr. 1 haben. Gestern war ich drann, heute Du.|supergri
> 
> Heute wirds ein etwas längerer Tag, deswegen starte ich etwas später.



achso längerer tag ,son längerer tag hab ich jeden tag|uhoh: muß auchnoch 5 min früher los ich bin drann mit fahren da mein kumpel sein auto in der werkstatt steht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn wünsch ich euch mal nen netten tach.ich mach mich vom acker #h
bis heut abend.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso längerer tag ,son längerer tag hab ich jeden tag|uhoh:



Du bist ja auch noch jung und steckst sowas locker weg.
Mir kommt ein 9/10h Tag immer wie eine ganze Woche vor

Tschau Andy, netten Tach noch...


----------



## celler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin@all............
so,endlich @home und gleich ins bett.......
wünsch euch nen angenehmen arbeitstag..............


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

zurück vom gelben Riff.
Boot und Wind eine Katastrophe, aber schön Dorsch gefangen. Hatte den größten Dorsch von uns mit 93 cm und 18 Pfund.

Bericht und Photos folgen morgen.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zurück vom gelben Riff.
> Boot und Wind eine Katastrophe, aber schön Dorsch gefangen. Hatte den größten Dorsch von uns mit 93 cm und 18 Pfund.
> ...



Moin!!!#h


Schönes Ding Markus!#6

War das Boot siffig, oder was?


Überlegt euch mal, ob ihr 12-14 Dez mit nach Dänemark auf die Nana kommt...
Wir machen dann unsere MFT-Abschlußtour!:vik:


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

ja so etwas hast Du noch nicht gesehen, Toiletten so etwas von dreckig, schon vor der Fahrt....Du konntest da drin kaum atmen. Nach 2 Stunden Toilette verstopft, da hieß es, Meer ist doch groß genug.....

Das ganze Boot war dreckig, kein fließend Wasser, nicht mal auf der Toilette, 2 Eimer zum Wasser schöpfen an Board.
Fischkisten süffig, Verpflegung gab es auch nicht, was wir 2 Stunden vorher erfahren haben und man gut noch schnell einkaufen konnten. 4 Plätze zum filetieren für 22 Mann.

Tour wurde dann Montag Abend wegen Wind abgebrochen.
War das erste mal von ca. 50 Kuttertouren Seekrank, aber man gut nur 2 Stunden. Danach war ich wieder Top Fit.

Gelbe Riff immer wieder, aber mit anderem Schiff und anders organisiert.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:v

Ich glaub, auf so nem Siffkutter hätte ich auch das Kotzen bekommen!
Ist ja ätzend!
War deine Lady auch mit?
Weil, bei uns isses ja einfacher mal über die Reeling zu schiffen...

Das Riff steht in unserer Planung auch ganz weit vorne.
Wird aber wahrscheinlich erst 2010 so weit sein.#c|rolleyes

Überlegts euch mal mit Fynshav im Dezember!
Könnten euch von Hamburg auch einsammeln...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
...tja leider schon wieder zuhause, aber das war auch fast nicht mehr schön, hatte sogar einen kleinen Anflug von Seekrank, aber das kann auch die Fanta gewesen sein 
Abbruch nach 1 1/2 Std. fahrt #c das sah heute morgen ja schon ganz nett aus, aber als von Helgoland per Funk 7-8 Windstärken angesagt wurden, hat Eggi kurz nach der Kehrheim II gedreht, beim drehen hat man die Welle erstmal so richtig gespürt... dat waren schon schöne Brecher.
...gab für jeden 'ne Freifahrt...was solls, beim nächsten mal wieder #6

Ich glaub ich geh gleich nochmal an die Elbe, um 17h ist NW also mach ich mich gegen 14 dahin 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade Mann!:m

Aber Freifahrt dafür ist doch voll in Ordnung.#6


Wünsch dir noch'n paar feiste Aale.
Ich geh Samstag Abend auch los...

Heut Abend erst mal Tauwürmer sammeln gehen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schade Mann!:m
> 
> Aber Freifahrt dafür ist doch voll in Ordnung.#6
> 
> ...


 
..paßt schon 

jau ich hoffe, das wenigstens da ein bischen was geht #c außerdem brauchen meine Tauis mal ein kleines Bad |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha .... na das war dann sicher ne Abenteuerfahrt bei den Umständen ... |uhoh:
bin gespannt auf den Bericht und die Fotos ! 
(hoffentlich nicht von der Toilette |supergri )


----------



## celler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih....
da gabs dann ja gleich 2 bruchfahren.......
tut mir echt leid für euch......
einmal wegen der umstände und beim anderen wegen dem wind........
ich mein man freut sich ja schon aufs raus fahren,angeln und wemnn es dann so windig ist,ist ja auch schei...e
glg


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man ... grad gelesen das die gut Makrelen gefangen haben in der Lübecker Bucht ....
hatte letztes mal beim schleppen da iben richtig fette Echos aufm Bildschirm ....
nun weiß ich was das evtl gewsen sein könne ... |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> man ... grad gelesen das die gut Makrelen gefangen haben in der Lübecker Bucht ....
> hatte letztes mal beim schleppen da iben richtig fette Echos aufm Bildschirm ....
> nun weiß ich was das evtl gewsen sein könne ... |bigeyes



Übrigens, Jörch...
Hatte auf der Makrelentour ein Vorfach mit 5 silberfarbenen Haken und zur Sicherheit einen Pilker unten dran.

Damit einen 70er Dorsch gefangen und rate mal, worauf der gebissen hat.
Rüschtüg, nicht auf den Pilker, sondern auf den zweiten Haken von unten. Also könnte man in der LB mal mit Paternoster und Pilker versuchen.


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinsen
> ...tja leider schon wieder zuhause, aber das war auch fast nicht mehr schön, hatte sogar einen kleinen Anflug von Seekrank, aber das kann auch die Fanta gewesen sein
> Abbruch nach 1 1/2 Std. fahrt #c das sah heute morgen ja schon ganz nett aus, aber als von Helgoland per Funk 7-8 Windstärken angesagt wurden, hat Eggi kurz nach der Kehrheim II gedreht, beim drehen hat man die Welle erstmal so richtig gespürt... dat waren schon schöne Brecher.
> ...gab für jeden 'ne Freifahrt...was solls, beim nächsten mal wieder #6
> ...



Ich brech ins Essen, okay, fürs Wetter konnten die nix und das eine Freifahrt bei rumgekommen ist #6 aber trotzdem, da freut man sich und dann sowas.:c


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> ja so etwas hast Du noch nicht gesehen, Toiletten so etwas von dreckig, schon vor der Fahrt....Du konntest da drin kaum atmen. Nach 2 Stunden Toilette verstopft, da hieß es, Meer ist doch groß genug.....
> 
> ...



Das geht ja gar nicht...Denen sollte man mal irgendwelche Behörden auf den Hals hetzen. Etwas "Minimalkomfort" wie Sauberkeit und fließend Wasser sollte schon vorherrschen. :v


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Übrigens, Jörch...
> Hatte auf der Makrelentour ein Vorfach mit 5 silberfarbenen Haken und zur Sicherheit einen Pilker unten dran.
> 
> Damit einen 70er Dorsch gefangen und rate mal, worauf der gebissen hat.
> Rüschtüg, nicht auf den Pilker, sondern auf den zweiten Haken von unten. Also könnte man in der LB mal mit Paternoster und Pilker versuchen.




jo, werd mir dazu mal was passendes ins Boot legen denke ich !!! :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch ey iss die m.... wirklich so schlecht geworden ich kanns garnich fassen. naja denn wird eben ein anderer kutter herhalten müssen wenns mal wieder zum riff geht. schade iss. sonst ja ein echt top schiff.
tut mir leid für euch aber nächstes mal wirds besser aufen anderen kahn.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch ey iss die m.... wirklich so schlecht geworden ich kanns garnich fassen. naja denn wird eben ein anderer kutter herhalten müssen wenns mal wieder zum riff geht. schade iss sonst ja ein echt top schiff.
> tut mir leid für euch aber nächstes mal wirds besser aufen anderen kahn.#6



ups sorry du warst ja garnich mit der mille draußen sondern mit der th...... hätte mich auch sehr gewundert also doch wieder mille|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich wußte schon warum ich nochmal reinschaue |evil::q
> 
> der Wind wird wohl morgen noch ein bischen heftiger als gehofft Windfinder sagt ne gute 5-6 an :q dat wird lustig
> 
> bis morgen



ich sach noch sach ich bleib zu hause .ich kenn dat |supergri aber nöööööööö dat bissel wind steck ich doch wech:g die nordsee iss bei den windstärken schon viel lustiger als die ostsee |rolleyes aber naja war wenigstens ne freifahrt |supergri|supergri|supergri  

greez
der andy|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *so hab gerade nochmal mit morten gelabert:q er hört nich auf!!!!!und das haus iss auch noch da. nich abgebrannt nich verkauft und nich abgesoffen.:m:vik: terminlich hat sich allerdings etwas geändert der november iss komplett ausgebucht frei wäre noch das we vom 12-14 dezember kutter und haus . versucht mal mir so schnell wie möglich am besten die nächsten 2 tage bescheid zu geben solange hab ich erstmal alles für uns vorreserviert.
> greez
> andy *
> 
> ich sach doch der kutter iss einmalig. immer isser schon wech und das ein halbes jahr vorher#q



schups |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na gut, weil Du es bist: dabei


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast du den Nana Chef erreicht?


Ach so *2 x dabei!!!|rolleyes*


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend 
so wieder da
muß mal eben die Patienten versorgen, dann gibbet Bilder


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> so wieder da
> muß mal eben die Patienten versorgen, dann gibbet Bilder



also nich dabei oder was?#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hast du den Nana Chef erreicht?
> 
> 
> Ach so *2 x dabei!!!|rolleyes*



nöööö nich erreicht hab ihn aber ne mail geschickt, das er den vertrag los schicken soll#6 versuchs morgen abend nochmal.um genaue preise zu haben dann bekommt jeder ne pn mit allen daten . also dirk nimm dir morgen zeit und richte das konto ein#6 danke für deine unterstützung#6
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> na gut, weil Du es bist: dabei



|laola: weis ich doch .|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> also nich dabei oder was?#c


 
;+ ;+ wobei?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute 
mein liebes frauchen kommt gleich von der arbeit nach hause .ich muß mal langsam den tisch decken. 2 sektgläser und die dazughörige flasche.
(neee ich will nich das eine)
















wir sind heute 9 jahre verheiratet:vik:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vom Weltuntergang heute morgen gibts leider keine pics, aber von dem 70er + 65er Aal aus der Elbe...
http://img243.*ih.us/img243/6027/aalangeln011bk5.jpg

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/1373/aalangeln012yo7.jpg

http://img243.*ih.us/img243/8492/aalangeln013rc8.jpg

dat wars


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ;+ ;+ wobei?



gugst du DABEI


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> vom Weltuntergang heute morgen gibts leider keine pics, aber von dem 70er + 65er Aal aus der Elbe...
> http://img243.*ih.us/img243/6027/aalangeln011bk5.jpg
> 
> http://img244.*ih.us/img244/1373/aalangeln012yo7.jpg
> ...



haste mal 2-4 stück über fürn 19ten ich liebe aal wenn er gut geräuchert ist:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gugst du DABEI


 

wat is den nu los, willst mich verarschen #c  Ich glaub ich brauch erstmal 'n kurzen Milch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso petri #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Andy  

wat meinst Du die NANA-tour...ich hatte zwar als erster zugesagt, aber dat is hier bei mir zuhause ähnlich, ob ich was sag oder puf |rolleyes ...keine Sorge dat bin ich, wie gesagt, gewohnt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wat is den nu los, willst mich verarschen #c  Ich glaub ich brauch erstmal 'n kurzen Milch



wie verarschen ? wat hast du denn geraucht ? will auch was davon.:q:q:q

hab mich nur gewundert das du nich dabei geschrieben hast.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich bin jetzt wech|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sry *dabei *


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und weg
viel Spaß noch heut' abend 

c u morgen
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sry *dabei *



geht doch:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> geht doch:q


 
...naja bin ja nu schon seit 2 1/2 Stunden auf den Beinen und ein paar km gefahren heute...wird Zeit fürs Bett, aber ich hab heute Sturmfrei :vik: da kann ich ja nun schlecht um 10 in die Kiste hüpfen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...naja bin ja nu schon seit 2 1/2 Stunden auf den Beinen und ein paar km gefahren heute...wird Zeit fürs Bett, aber ich hab heute Sturmfrei :vik: da kann ich ja nun schlecht um 10 in die Kiste hüpfen



ich bin nun schon 18 stunden auf den beinen|uhoh: und tot müde |supergri deswegen sach ich mal tschüß gesagt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

bis morgen
|wavey:


----------



## celler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|gutenachhmm,immer wenn ich online gehe seid ihr pennen oder arbeiten#c#y
schade....
naja dann mal |gutenach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h

moin celler wir sind denn mal wach #h


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> 2 sektgläser und die dazughörige flasche.
> wir sind heute 9 jahre verheiratet:vik:
> greez
> andy


Ach, durftest Du mitfeiern?|supergri  Alles Gute und grüß mir die Kleine#h



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> vom Weltuntergang heute morgen gibts leider keine pics, aber von dem 70er + 65er Aal aus der Elbe...
> dat wars



Petri zu den Schlänglern.#6



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauch erstmal 'n kurzen Milch



Das hilft nicht wirklich |supergri



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...naja bin ja nu schon seit 2 1/2 Stunden auf den Beinen und ein paar km gefahren heute...wird Zeit fürs Bett,



Wow, reife Leistung|kopfkrat



celler schrieb:


> |gutenachhmm,immer wenn ich online gehe seid ihr pennen oder arbeiten#c#y
> schade....
> naja dann mal |gutenach



Tja, kann man nix machen.
Biste noch online oder schon wieder wech?

Moin erst mal   #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp durfte mitfeiern :q naja haben ja nur kurz angestoßen. den rest erledigen wir wenn sie mal wieder frei hat :q


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haben wir Matze doch wieder knapp verpasst, hatte ihn noch Online gesehen, als ich reinkam, nu isser wech.:q


Freu mich schon wie Bolle auf die Nana-Tour. |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haben wir Matze doch wieder knapp verpasst, hatte ihn noch Online gesehen, als ich reinkam, nu isser wech.:q
> 
> 
> Freu mich schon wie Bolle auf die Nana-Tour. |laola:



jau hab ihn auch noch mitbekommen .naja irgendwann hat er ja mal normale schichten.


ms nana ich erstmal :z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd mal los. schönen tach wünsch ich euch #h
bis denne 
andy


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh shit, irgendwie komme ich heute gar nicht in den Tritt.

Schönen Tag #h


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo.......verpasst,son shit........
wenn ich dann endlich feierabend habe und zu haus vorm pc sitz ist der rest schon fleißig,ist doch auch was........
naja next week hab ich dann ja spätschicht........
dann werd ich abends wohl nicht allein vorm pc sitzen und mir irgend welch merkwürdige threads durchlesen müssen..........

@dirk........
wollen wir mal hoffen das wir nicht auch so beschissenen wind haben auf unserer BKT.......wie der (weiß jetzt gerade nicht mehr wer das war,dem seine fahrt abgebrochen wurde)
glg matze


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

@Celler,

nee keine Angst, auf der Ostsee ist ne 5-6 noch ganz gut zum Fischen!:q
Sogar fast besser als bei Ententeich, da durch den Wind alles schön mit Sauerstoff durchgemischt wird.
Das macht die Leo's wild...

Außerdem haste schön Platz, wenn die Hälfte der Leude am Bröckchen husten sind!


Erst ab ner strammen 7 isses nicht mehr sooo schön!|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle heute mal aus Nürnberg #h

@ Andy : |schild-g !!!!


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin........

@dirk
du warst ja schonmal mit auf der BKT
sind denn soviel leude dabei die seekrank werden???
ich mein,ich dachte das die leute die mitkomen auch wissen was da so abgehen kann auf der see......


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Erst ab ner strammen 7 isses nicht mehr sooo schön!|rolleyes



Pha dann wird es erst richtig schööön :q
Dann haben alle Landratten ne weiße Nase und
es gibt keine Schlange am Grill und jeden Menge Platz an der Reeling


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja das hört sich doch gut an.........
hoffe mal das ich überhaupt soweit seetauglich bin.......
nicht das ich hier gross mit rum alber und am ende steh ich an der reeling ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja das hört sich doch gut an.........
> hoffe mal das ich überhaupt soweit seetauglich bin.......
> nicht das ich hier gross mit rum alber und am ende steh ich an der reeling ;-)




Ach, wird schon!

Hol dir vorsichtshalber mal in der Apotheke diese ollen Reiskaugummis...
Chris weiß glaube ich, wie die genau heißen!
Superpep, oder irgendsowas in der Art, meine ich!


Und wenn du halt kotzen mußt, dann achte immer schön auf die Windrichtung!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Pha dann wird es erst richtig schööön :q
> Dann haben alle Landratten ne weiße Nase und
> es gibt keine Schlange am Grill und jeden Menge Platz an der Reeling




|good::q

Aber wollen wir man nicht hoffen, dass es sooo wild wird!
Sollen ja auch ordentlich Fische gefangen werden...

Nicht dass alle Newbies um die Wette anfüttern!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mojnsen Chris!

Digges "P" zu den beiden anständigen Schlangen!:q


Optimale Räucheraale.:k


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Pha dann wird es erst richtig schööön :q
> Dann haben alle Landratten ne weiße Nase und
> es gibt keine Schlange am Grill und jeden Menge Platz an der Reeling


 
|good: :g wennn ich ruhige See will geh' ich auf der Alster Paddelboot fahren


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach, wird schon!
> 
> Hol dir vorsichtshalber mal in der Apotheke diese ollen Reiskaugummis...
> Chris weiß glaube ich, wie die genau heißen!
> ...


 

ach,eigentlich hab ich da kein prob mit,war ja im winter auch schon öfter draussen.
da ist es nicht nur sau kalt sondern manchmal auch recht windig................


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach,eigentlich hab ich da kein prob mit,war ja im winter auch schon öfter draussen.
> da ist es nicht nur sau kalt sondern manchmal auch recht windig................




Thermoboots & Floater an und schon ist nicht mehr kalt...

Dazu ab und an noch'n Leuchtfeuerchen und ich angel dir bei den Eskimos!|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz #h

Petri Chris #6 Jetzt hast du wieder Wäsche zum waschen |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wobei man sagen muss, bei allem Getrommel  , das jeder mal Seekrank werden kann.
Hab schon alte Seebären kotzen sehen und mir selber war auch schon mal bei der 4 Flau im Magen. Davon ist niemand sicher.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab schon kaum noch Ruhe im Hintern!:z
Muß heut Abend Tauwürmer suchen und die Ruten fertig machen...
Samstag Mittag geht's bis Sonntag zum Männerangeln auf den diggen Waller!


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk 
bestens Dank, jau jetzt ist das kontingent voll nu darf geräuchert werden, wird wohl bald nochmal auf Makrele losgehen, die paar Fischlis stillen meinen Pfeffermakrelen Hunger nicht 
ich hatte gestern meinen Spaß #c das ist für mich das einzige was zählt


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungz #h
> 
> Petri Chris #6 Jetzt hast du wieder Wäsche zum waschen |rolleyes


 
Moin Lisa
naja dat muß ja nun auch nicht sein  aber der Tip war Top habs eingeweicht und Vorgewaschen per Hand, nu sehen die Sachen sauberer aus als je zuvor |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, bei allem Getrommel  , das jeder mal Seekrank werden kann.
> Hab schon alte Seebären kotzen sehen und mir selber war auch schon mal bei der 4 Flau im Magen. Davon ist niemand sicher.


 
...ich hatte gestern auch son leichten Anflug, aber das hatte sich nach dem ersten Jägi erledigt :q
Ist aber wirklich immer wieder lustig gestanden Männer hilflos über die Reling hängen zu sehen :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, bei allem Getrommel  , das jeder mal Seekrank werden kann.
> Hab schon alte Seebären kotzen sehen und mir selber war auch schon mal bei der 4 Flau im Magen. Davon ist niemand sicher.




Ja, das kann Jedem passieren!:q

Mich hätt's im Winter auf der Ostpreußen II auch beinahe mal übel zerlegt!
Bei Minusgraden im Floater dann nach unten in die enge und stickige Kombüse gegangen.
Hab's da vielleicht fünf Minuten ausgehalten, dann mußte ich raus!!! Gelle Liz!#h
An Deck in der frischen Luft ging das aber schnell wieder weg, obwohl auch ordentlich Seegang war...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich hatte gestern auch son leichten Anflug, aber das hatte sich nach dem ersten Jägi erledigt :q
> Ist aber wirklich immer wieder lustig gestanden Männer hilflos über die Reling hängen zu sehen :vik:




Ich hab sogar schonmal _Einen_ gesehen, der hat gekotzt *und* dabei gefischt...


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ...dann nach unten in die enge und stickige Kombüse gegangen.
> Hab's da vielleicht fünf Minuten ausgehalten, dann mußte ich raus!!! Gelle Liz!#h
> An Deck in der frischen Luft ging das aber schnell wieder weg, obwohl auch ordentlich Seegang war...:q


 
...dat ist der Fehler den die meisten begehen, sich mit flauem Magen noch in die verauchten Aufenthaltsräume zu setzten.



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar schonmal _Einen_ gesehen, der hat gekotzt *und* dabei gefischt...
> 
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
Ich kenn' sogar den, der das abbekommen hat :vik: und mit der, die das rauswaschen durfte lieg' ich jeden abend im Bett


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das ja pervers........
aber ich denk sowieso mal bei dtarkem seegang sollte man wenn man es nicht abkann garnicht erst nach unten gehen,denn da wird einem durch das rauchen und die enge sowieso schneller schlecht und ausserdem ist der weg an die reeling soweit ;-)

aber das mit dem floater und dem leuchtfeuer ist auch ne jute idee........
bin ich froh das meine freundin fährt, ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dat ist der Fehler den die meisten begehen, sich mit flauem Magen noch in die verauchten Aufenthaltsräume zu setzten.
> 
> Am Besten ist's dann sich einfach auf Deck zu setzen und nen Punkt am Horizont zu fixieren...
> 
> Ich kenn' sogar den, der das abbekommen hat :vik: und mit der, die das rauswaschen durfte lieg' ich jeden abend im Bett




Stimmt, deine Holde hat's ja auch so übel zerrupft dabei...|supergri

Aber wenigstens ist Jasmina auf Toilette gegangen und hat draußen nicht die Brocken durch die Luft fliegen lassen!#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Stimmt, deine Holde hat's ja auch so übel zerrupft dabei...|supergri
> 
> Aber wenigstens ist Jasmina auf Toilette gegangen und hat draußen nicht die Brocken durch die Luft fliegen lassen!#q


 
ne dat mein ich nicht, ich dachte da eher an einen anderen Zwischenfall, weil mein Schatz hat ja anstand und bekotzt nicht anderer Leute Arme :vik:


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,gut ihr sprecht aus erfahrung.......
man jut das ich noch nicht daneben stand wenn einer in den wind ge.... hat


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne dat mein ich nicht, ich dachte da eher an einen anderen Zwischenfall, weil mein Schatz hat ja anstand und bekotzt nicht anderer Leute Arme :vik:



Seit dieser Aktion ward der Kerl auch nicht mehr bei den Meeresanglern gesehen...#c:q
Angelt seitdem auf Friedfisch an der Alster, wo es keinen Seegang gibt!
Und so ein Brassendrill ist doch auch was Feines.#6


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,dann euch noch nen angenehmen arbeitstag und später dann nen schönen feierabend.....
ich werd micgh jetzt erstmal hin hauen 
good night(or day);-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so, mal weg von dem gekotze 

wo gehts denn hin zum Welsangeln, See oder Fluß #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau hin hauen iss ein fetter plan:vik: ich hab auch feierabend weils so schön regnet:m

so kutter ist fest gebucht verschicke die tage die pn mit den daten.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guten Morgen an alle heute mal aus Nürnberg #h
> 
> @ Andy : |schild-g !!!!



danke jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau hin hauen iss ein fetter plan:vik: ich hab auch feierabend weils so schön regnet:m
> 
> so kutter ist fest gebucht verschicke die tage die pn mit den daten.
> greez
> andy


 
...hier ziehts auch gerade schön zu :g kann nur besser werden :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy San!#h
Ist doch auch mal fein früh Schluß zu haben...

Konto ist auch eingerichtet!
Ein olles MFT Sparbuch gibbet jetzt!

Geld wird für zukünftige Touren an mich überwiesen und wandert dann von da direkt weiter auf das Sparbuch!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Andy San!#h
> Ist doch auch mal fein früh Schluß zu haben...
> 
> Konto ist auch eingerichtet!
> ...



alles klar her mit der nummer |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Konto ist auch eingerichtet!
> Ein olles MFT Sparbuch gibbet jetzt!
> 
> Geld wird für zukünftige Touren an mich überwiesen und wandert dann von da direkt weiter auf das Sparbuch!:vik:


 
gibt mal direkt deine KtoNr, dann kann ich Dich schon mal fürn Dauerauftrag einrichten :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hKai, wie schauts aus?:m
Kommste mit???#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann wohin?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wann wohin?




MFT Abschlußtour vom 12ten bis 14ten Dezember nach Fynshav!


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier wird ja wieder fleißig gepostet #6
Da kommt man ja gar nicht mehr mit, wenn man zwischendurch auch nochmal fischen gehen will :q

Letztens hats bei mir zum Glück auch mal wiedero rdentlich gerappelt, nachdem ein paar Wochen leider nur kleine Fische außer einige 50er kamen #6
Mein Gesicht ist aber diesmal sowas von panne, das musste ich einfahc ein bischen verpfuschen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann ich noch nicht zusagen Dirk, aber ich werds
 im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,

Bericht ist jetzt drin.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131600

Viel Spaß beim lesen.

Markus


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi,

Dirk hat mir berichtet ihr plant eine Abschlussfahrt?
Wenn alle damit einverstanden sind wäre ich gerne mit an Bord|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dirk hat mir berichtet ihr plant eine Abschlussfahrt?
> Wenn alle damit einverstanden sind wäre ich gerne mit an Bord|wavey:




Klasse Günni!#6

Andy schickt dir dann bald die Daten und nochmals ne genaue Beschreibung...:m


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man(n), hier ist ja wieder Bewegung drinne. Muß erst mal drei Seiten lesen.:q


Tach erst mal |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dickes *Petri Heil *Fynn

schönes Glasauge das Du da verhaftet hast #6

Konnte ja auch gestern wieder 2 stramme Schleicher einsacken  das einzige was zählt ist hartnäckig dran bleiben, sonst wirds nix


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dirk hat mir berichtet ihr plant eine Abschlussfahrt?
> Wenn alle damit einverstanden sind wäre ich gerne mit an Bord|wavey:


 
klar Günni alles mit was gehen kann  und diesmal ist auch die Unterkunft garantiert


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> klar Günni alles mit was gehen kann  und diesmal ist auch die Unterkunft garantiert





Die Unterkunft ist richtig gut!

Und die MS NANA ebenfalls!!!:q

Wird bestimmt wieder superlustig.

Diesmal paß ich auch auf mein Portemonnaie auf...#t


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Diesmal paß ich auch auf mein Portemonnaie auf...#t



Am besten, Du nimmst es diesmal mit ins Bett  
|muahah:  

  |muahah:


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Dickes *Petri Heil *Fynn
> 
> schönes Glasauge das Du da verhaftet hast #6
> 
> Konnte ja auch gestern wieder 2 stramme Schleicher einsacken  das einzige was zählt ist hartnäckig dran bleiben, sonst wirds nix



Dir auch #6

Jop genau das ist es, dran bleiben...irgendwann rappelt es. Und je länger man dran bleibt, desto eher und öfter rappelt es mal 
Nur ist hier im Moment echt so ein scheiß Wetter, da hat man gar nicht wirklich Lust noch zum Fischen zu fahren. Der nächste Weltuntergang kann nur 5min weg sein |rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Am besten, Du nimmst es diesmal mit ins Bett
> |muahah:
> 
> |muahah:




Der war gut!!! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Am besten, Du nimmst es diesmal mit ins Bett
> |muahah:
> 
> |muahah:




|muahah::vik:


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also, wenn man nur oberflächlich liest:



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> und mit der, die das rauswaschen durfte lieg' ich jeden abend im Bett





celler schrieb:


> na das ja pervers........





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Stimmt, deine Holde hat's ja auch so übel zerrupft dabei...|supergri





celler schrieb:


> ah,gut ihr sprecht aus erfahrung.......
> man jut das ich noch nicht daneben stand


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Am besten, Du nimmst es diesmal mit ins Bett
> |muahah:
> 
> |muahah:






Bei solchen Freunden braucht man keine Feinde mehr!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so pn's sind raus #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

So endlich Feierabend 

@ Dirk

vielen Dank für Dein Angebot aber an Fynshav hab ich nach Kartenkunde kein Interesse.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> vielen Dank für Dein Angebot aber an Fynshav hab ich nach Kartenkunde kein Interesse.



was gabs denn zu sehen auf den karten das kein interesse besteht #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dir auch #6
> 
> Jop genau das ist es, dran bleiben...irgendwann rappelt es. Und je länger man dran bleibt, desto eher und öfter rappelt es mal
> Nur ist hier im Moment echt so ein scheiß Wetter, da hat man gar nicht wirklich Lust noch zum Fischen zu fahren. Der nächste Weltuntergang kann nur 5min weg sein |rolleyes


 
so isses, dran bleiben 
...das Thema hab ich ja gerade gestern in Büsum gehabt, erst Regen ohne Ende, dann Sonne richtig schön und plötzlich Brist das auf und zack Sturm  



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei solchen Freunden braucht man keine Feinde mehr!!!|rolleyes


 
|good: :q


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so, wieder back tu huus .....
muß ja erstmal ordentlich nachlesen hier :m
schöööööner NOK Zander Fynn !!! #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So endlich Feierabend
> 
> ...




Hä???
Wieso denn das nicht?|kopfkrat

Wir sind mit dem Gebiet da eigentlich voll zufrieden...:vik:

Karten darf man auch nicht immer glauben!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörg zu hause iss doch am schönsten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hä???
> Wieso denn das nicht?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wir sind mit dem Gebiet da eigentlich voll zufrieden...:vik:
> ...



naja morten weis schon wo er hin muß er ist schließlich in dritter generation.
kannste dich an den aufkleber errinnern gps handy verboten !!!!!

hab heute früh einen neuen dänische spruch von morten bekommen .
der lautet ,, nur ein trottel fährt nicht aufs meer '':q

kai das ist natürlich nich auf dich bezogen
nich das du das jetzt falsch verstehst

wollte ihn nur mal kund tuen er kommt öfter mal mit solch lustigen sachen:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nacht Mann!#h

Ich muß noch ein paar Pfeile fertig bauen...:q
Und nachher noch Tauwürmer sammeln!|rolleyes


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also, wenn man nur oberflächlich liest:


 

der ist gut......
|muahah:|muahah:|laola:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin, allerseits.

Es ist Freitag |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 

hab ich auch schon festgestellt :vik:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ey, heute haben wir ja einen 101 jährigen Boardi-Mitglied-Geburtstag.

Ob das so richtig ist???|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man habs auch gerade gesehen .wenn der sich mal nich älter macht als er iss |bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

juhu,ich bin mal nicht allein online ......
moin moin .........

101 jährigen???
bestimmt wie in der spielhalle wieder so ein systemfehler......

man muss mal gucken was leute da für rekorde gemacht haben....
in manchen spielen kommt bei solch hohen geschwindigkeiten das auge garniocht mehr mit und die haben angeblich nochmal doppelt so weit gespielt.....


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> juhu,ich bin mal nicht allein online ......
> moin moin .........
> 
> 101 jährigen???
> bestimmt wie in der spielhalle wieder so ein systemfehler......



Schätze ich auch mal, oder nur vertippt bei der Anmeldung.


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ey, heute haben wir ja einen 101 jährigen Boardi-Mitglied-Geburtstag.
> 
> Ob das so richtig ist???|kopfkrat


 

mkan schaue in diesen thread.....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21407

ich glaube in dem alter interessiert man sich nicht mehr für digicams,mal ganz davon ab das man in dem alter garnicht damit umzugehen weiß......


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da hast wohl recht ich beobachte solch spieler öfter mal meine frau arbeitet in der spielhalle . bei manchen ist die reaktion wirklich wahnsinn|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy und Chris,

MFT-Abschlußtour-Teilnahmekohle ist auf dem Weg.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> mkan schaue in diesen thread.....
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21407
> 
> ich glaube in dem alter interessiert man sich nicht mehr für digicams,mal ganz davon ab das man in dem alter garnicht damit umzugehen weiß......



manche wollen ihr wares ich wohl nicht preis geben .solln sie doch|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> mkan schaue in diesen thread.....
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21407
> 
> ich glaube in dem alter interessiert man sich nicht mehr für digicams,mal ganz davon ab das man in dem alter garnicht damit umzugehen weiß......




Umgehen sollte man mit dieser Lebenserfahrung damit schon können.

Und außerdem will man seinen Urenkeln ja was zeigen können.:m


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da hast wohl recht ich beobachte solch spieler öfter mal meine frau arbeitet in der spielhalle . bei manchen ist die reaktion wirklich wahnsinn|bigeyes


 

naja gut aber ich versteh nicht wie man bei tetris über ne million kommt....
spielt das mal und nach den ersten 10 leveln geht garnichts mehr,ein falscher stein und alles ist hin......


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Andy und Chris,
> 
> MFT-Abschlußtour-Teilnahmekohle ist auf dem Weg.#h



ich weis bist nunmal der schnellste ich überweise erst anfang august jensen iss ein wenig klamm und wenn er bis dahin noch nich kann leg ich das erstmal aus für ihn .hat wohl ein paar geburtstage vor sich wo er noch reinbuttern muß.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja gut aber ich versteh nicht wie man bei tetris über ne million kommt....
> spielt das mal und nach den ersten 10 leveln geht garnichts mehr,ein falscher stein und alles ist hin......



keine ahnung wie die das machen aber sie machen es .bei den photoplays kannste ja nix manipolieren


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Umgehen können sollte man mit dieser Lebenserfahrung damit schon können.
> 
> Und außerdem will man seinen Urenkeln ja was zeigen können.:m


 

ah ich verstehe.......
schade das mein uropa mir das angeln nicht beigebracht hat....
denn dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich einer von den naturköderanglerspezialisten ......;-)


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie die das machen aber sie machen es .bei den photoplays kannste ja nix manipolieren


 

nasja gut wenn man dann auch liest das manche nen ganzen sonntag spielen.......#q|kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja gut aber ich versteh nicht wie man bei tetris über ne million kommt....
> spielt das mal und nach den ersten 10 leveln geht garnichts mehr,ein falscher stein und alles ist hin......



Dann solltest Du meinen 8 jährigen Zwerg mal am Nintendo erleben.
Ich hab noch gar nix auf dem Minibildschirm gesehen, da hat der schon alles wegsortiert. Ich hätte noch nicht mal entschieden, welche Taste ich drücken muß |bigeyes da ist der schon fertig mit dem Spielzug #c#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Umgehen sollte man mit dieser Lebenserfahrung damit schon können.
> 
> Und außerdem will man seinen Urenkeln ja was zeigen können.:m



na ein bisschen vlt aber iss schon fast ein wenig ungewöhnlich


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich weis bist nunmal der schnellste ich überweise erst anfang august jensen



Juchu, mein Stichelopfer Jensen kommt mit :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> nasja gut wenn man dann auch liest das manche nen ganzen sonntag spielen.......#q|kopfkrat|uhoh:



ganzen sonntag ich fahre jeden abend zum kaffe trinken kurz bei meiner frau rann und sehe jeden tag die gleichen die sitzen dann aber auch schon seid vormittags an den dattelkisten . die verzocken haus und hof ich frag mich immer wieder wo nehmen die das geld her ohne arbeit #c


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du meinen 8 jährigen Zwerg mal am Nintendo erleben.
> Ich hab noch gar nix auf dem Minibildschirm gesehen, da hat der schon alles wegsortiert. Ich hätte noch nicht mal entschieden, welche Taste ich drücken muß |bigeyes da ist der schon fertig mit dem Spielzug #c#q


 

ok,du hast gewonnen und ich mus mich damit abfinden das ich nicht spielen kann


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du meinen 8 jährigen Zwerg mal am Nintendo erleben.
> Ich hab noch gar nix auf dem Minibildschirm gesehen, da hat der schon alles wegsortiert. Ich hätte noch nicht mal entschieden, welche Taste ich drücken muß |bigeyes da ist der schon fertig mit dem Spielzug #c#q



jau das kenn ich von meinem kleinen neffen ich habs aufgegeben mich dauernd von son zwerg belehren zu lassen das geht so das so und das so


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Juchu, mein Stichelopfer Jensen kommt mit :vik:



logisch der hat sich so an uns gewöhnt :m


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ok,du hast gewonnen und ich mus mich damit abfinden das ich nicht spielen kann



Wilkommen im Club der Nichtspiel-aber-dafür-Angeln-können |wavey:


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ganzen sonntag ich fahre jeden abend zum kaffe trinken kurz bei meiner frau rann und sehe jeden tag die gleichen die sitzen dann aber auch schon seid vormittags an den dattelkisten . die verzocken haus und hof ich frag mich immer wieder wo nehmen die das geld her ohne arbeit #c


 

naja bei denen läuft das eben so,sie verzocken alles,nehmen sich kredite auf und wenn dann garnichts mehr geht melden sie privat insolvenz an.......:c:c|motz:|motz:


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Club der Nichtspiel-aber-dafür-Angeln-können |wavey:


 

jo wilkommen........

so bin dann erstmal weg,muss jetzt feierabend machen und dann schnell nach haus.....
bis später........
angenehmen arbeitstag euch und nen schönen start ins we......


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,moin Tom


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ganzen sonntag ich fahre jeden abend zum kaffe trinken kurz bei meiner frau rann



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Ja ne, is klar. Ich hab auch jeden Montag die ganze Woche abends |supergri:q:m Sogar mit Beleuchtung |wavey:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschau Matze,

Moin Chris #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja bei denen läuft das eben so,sie verzocken alles,nehmen sich kredite auf und wenn dann garnichts mehr geht melden sie privat insolvenz an.......:c:c|motz:|motz:



richtig ein kumpel von mir hat in 4 jahren ne luxuslimosine verzockt jetzt ist er hardcore angler und betritt keine spielo mehr #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy,moin Tom



moin chris|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Ja ne, is klar. Ich hab auch jeden Montag die ganze Woche abends |supergri:q:m Sogar mit Beleuchtung |wavey:



ey alder nich den andy verarschen klaro :q


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtig ein kumpel von mir hat in 4 jahren ne luxuslimosine verzockt jetzt ist er hardcore angler und betritt keine spielo mehr #6



Auf die harte Tour zum richtigen Weg bekehrt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Freitag morgen und ihr redet übers Geld verzocken #c wann gehts wieder angeln?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

rinn gegauen matze 

man hier wirds gerade wieder nacht|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey alder nich den andy verarschen klaro :q




Na wenn Du mir so eine Dünnmüll-Vorlage bietest :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Freitag morgen und ihr redet übers Geld verzocken #c wann gehts wieder angeln?



12-14 dezember :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na wenn Du mir so eine Dünnmüll-Vorlage bietest :m




|closed:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> man hier wirds gerade wieder nacht|kopfkrat



Dann haste ja mit Chance wieder einen kurzen Tag.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> 12-14 dezember :m


 
#t#t#t du ärmster, vorher nich' ??? |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann haste ja mit Chance wieder einen kurzen Tag.



seh ich auch so das schüttet wie aus eimern verstehe garnich das noch kein anruf kam |kopfkrat aber vlt hat er mal wieder verpennt wie eigend lich immer bzw 3 mal die woche |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wann gehts wieder angeln?



08.08. zwei Wochen Norge :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #t#t#t du ärmster, vorher nich' ??? |rolleyes



natürlich doch aber immer schön gemach weil ich will ja mein hobby nich zum beruf ausarten lassen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> 08.08. zwei Wochen Norge :vik:


 
..endlich normale Leute


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso ich vergas 18.10 -02.11 bin ich ja auch nochmal fix angeln in dk :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> natürlich doch aber immer schön gemach weil ich will ja mein hobby nich zum beruf ausarten lassen


 
nicht Beruf ...eher Berufung :m nur kein Streß aufkommen lassen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso ich vergas 18.10 -02.11 bin ich ja auch nochmal fix angeln in dk :vik:


 
...na siehste da kommen wir der Sache doch schon etwas näher  wohin gehts diesmal?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nicht Beruf ...eher Berufung :m nur kein Streß aufkommen lassen #6



nagut vlt werde ich morgen ja mal den aal nachstellen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nagut vlt werde ich morgen ja mal den aal nachstellen |rolleyes


 
den Aal nachstellen #c wat gibbet den da nachzustellen, läuft der bei Dir unrund |clown::m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...na siehste da kommen wir der Sache doch schon etwas näher  wohin gehts diesmal?



ans meer :m


















nyborg an meinen lieblingsplatz:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> den Aal nachstellen #c wat gibbet den da nachzustellen, läuft der bei Dir unrund |clown::m



so sagt man das im anglerlatein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich muß los kollege steht vor der tür.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ans meer :m
> 
> 
> nyborg an meinen lieblingsplatz:vik:


 
...leihst da vor Ort ein Kleinboot oder ist ShippiII bis dahin startklar


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so ich muß los kollege steht vor der tür.#h




Bei dem Wetter? Na dann mal viel Spaß |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so ich muß los kollege steht vor der tür.#h


 
...den man bis gleich #6

Gruß
Chris


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris............


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Leutz!#h

Mann, was geht'n hier schon wieder?|bigeyes

Krieg ich ne Kurzinfo, was ihr heut morgen getextet habt, oder muß ich erst vier Seiten lesen???|rolleyes


----------



## celler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk.........
jo wir haben schon wieder extra für dich viel geschrieben,damit du auf arbeit nicht einschläfst und lesestoff hast ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, was ist das denn für ne Kagge???;+

Ich schreib was, drück auf "antworten" und der wirft mich raus...|gr:


Das Selbe bei PN's!

Sorry Chris!
Hab eben dreimal versucht dir zu antworten...#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, was ist das denn für ne Kagge???;+
> 
> Ich schreib was, drück auf "antworten" und der wirft mich raus...|gr:
> 
> ...


 
...ich hatte gestern auch nen übel langen text geschrieben, bin dann auf die smilies gegangen und als ich "zurückkam" waren nur noch die Zitate übrig #c |evil: ärgerlich :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt geht's!!!|kopfkrat

Man muß sich nur beschweren!:vik::q


Das ist aber ne böse neue Sig da unten bei Ihnen, junger Mann!
Gab's wieder mal Ärger, oder was?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne böse neue Sig da unten bei Ihnen, junger Mann!
> Gab's wieder mal Ärger, oder was?


 
Ich finds einfach nur geil |rolleyes:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur geil |rolleyes:q





Hast du deine Regierung schon mal gefragt, wegen Dänemark?|rolleyes

Könnte ja auch mitkommen...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hast du deine Regierung schon mal gefragt, wegen Dänemark?|rolleyes
> 
> Könnte ja auch mitkommen...:q


 
Ich werd' das in der nächsten Sitzung ansprechen 

schaun mer mal :m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.#6

Wenn ich mit euch die Tour auf der Nana mitmachen darf?
bräuchte ich auch noch die Daten für die Überweisung.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.#6
> 
> Wenn ich mit euch die Tour auf der Nana mitmachen darf? *Klar Günni!:m*
> bräuchte ich auch noch die Daten für die Überweisung.|kopfkrat





|director:*Andy!!!!
Du hast Günni vergessen...|krach::q
*


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |director:*Andy!!!!
> Du hast Günni vergessen...|krach::q
> *




Das fängt ja gut an, und das schon soooo lange vor Reiseantritt |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das fängt ja gut an, und das schon soooo lange vor Reiseantritt |uhoh:




Keine Angst, das kriegen wir schon alles gemeistert...:vik:
Noch haben wir immer alle Platz gefunden!:m

Hei, das wird wieder ein feiner Saisonausklang!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hei, das wird wieder ein feiner Saisonausklang!


 
jau und wesentlicher entspannter, als das zwischen den eh schon stressigen Feiertagen zu veraunstalten #6


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, jetzt mal eine Frage:

Warum steht beim MFT-Trööt unten drunter bei Stichworte: schnitzel?#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal eine Frage:
> 
> Warum steht beim MFT-Trööt unten drunter bei Stichworte: schnitzel?#c


 
...hattest Du nach Schnitzel gesucht #c oder wat  das hat irgend ein Spaßvogel da hin ge'Tag't :g


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hattest Du nach Schnitzel gesucht #c oder wat  das hat irgend ein Spaßvogel da hin ge'Tag't :g



Und jetzt steht da auch noch Hackbraten!!!

guggst Du:

Stichworte hackbraten, schnitzel


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

 guckst Du jetzt


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> guckst Du jetzt



Leck mich... will es gar nicht mehr wissen ;+|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...aber das schnitzel ist nicht meine Baustelle


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wie kommen solche Einträge dahin?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

in *dem* Kasten, rechts oben, kannst Du "Stichworte bearbeiten" #6

...gefällt Dir meine neueste Kreation?


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> in *dem* Kasten, rechts oben, kannst Du "Stichworte bearbeiten" #6
> 
> ...gefällt Dir meine neueste Kreation?



Bei mir rechts unten:m

Danke für die Aufklärung. Dazu hat man Freunde #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom 


|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> in *dem* Kasten, rechts oben, kannst Du "Stichworte bearbeiten" #6
> 
> ...gefällt Dir meine neueste Kreation?


 


nemles schrieb:


> Bei mir rechts unten:m ??????
> 
> Danke für die Aufklärung. Dazu hat man Freunde #6


 
..deswegen hatte ich es Fett und Kursiv gemacht #c |uhoh:  aber ich habs nochmal groß gezogen falls Du díe Brille gerade nicht Griffbereit hast :vik:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt muß nur noch jemand das schnitzel durch Krustenbraten ersetzen.:vik:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..deswegen hatte ich es Fett und Kursiv gemacht #c |uhoh:  aber ich habs nochmal groß gezogen falls Du díe Brille gerade nicht Griffbereit hast :vik:



Also das ist ja wohl unten rechts, oder???


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...nur wer ist der schnitzel-Sünder #c also besser gleich nen Krustenbraten dazu #6


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man ....
man kommt ja gar net mehr hinterher hier auf dem laufenden zu sein so wie ihr textet ... |uhoh: :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also das ist ja wohl unten rechts, oder???


 
Hallo #h#h#h....ich hatte geschrieben in *dem* Kasten, oben rechts  |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo #h#h#h....ich hatte geschrieben in *dem* Kasten, oben rechts  |rolleyes




Boah, eh. Nu hab ich das geschnackelt, was Du meinst.
Du meinst in *dem* Kasten, oben rechts 

Sag das doch gleich.|krach:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oh man ....
> man kommt ja gar net mehr hinterher hier auf dem laufenden zu sein so wie ihr textet ... |uhoh: :m



Muddu schneller lesen, sonst kommste nicht mehr zum Angeln.:m

Tach Jörg.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oh man ....
> man kommt ja gar net mehr hinterher hier auf dem laufenden zu sein so wie ihr textet ... |uhoh: :m


 
Moin Jörg
...naja 'n büschn mehr als 5 seiten heute, das ist doch noch im Rahmen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Boah, eh. Nu hab ich das geschnackelt, was Du meinst.
> Du meinst in *dem* Kasten, oben rechts
> 
> Sag das doch gleich.|krach:


 
sach ich doch :m


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sach ich doch :m



Mönsch, machst mich ja ganz kirre im Schädel#q Und das auf nem Freitag Nachmittag |bigeyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und Chris willst heute noch los auf die Schleicher? 

Ich mach mich gleich mal auf den Weg, Zander und Aal muss heute dran glauben hoffe ich :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch, machst mich ja ganz kirre im Schädel#q Und das auf nem Freitag Nachmittag |bigeyes


 
heyhey mach ich garnicht, ein bischen Konzentration beim Lesen und alles ist gut :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Und Chris willst heute noch los auf die Schleicher?
> 
> Ich mach mich gleich mal auf den Weg, Zander und Aal muss heute dran glauben hoffe ich :m


 

..ich könnt auch glatt schon wieder, aber heute fehlt mir der Antrieb :q ich muss erstmal nachschlafen |gaehn: ..muß nachher Volkszählung machen, was ich noch an Würmer hab, hab neulich in einer 10er Box nur 3 Würmer gehabt, dat war lustig am Wasser, zum Glück hatte ich noch ne 2te Box gekauft #d


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Und Chris willst heute noch los auf die Schleicher?
> 
> Ich mach mich gleich mal auf den Weg, Zander und Aal muss heute dran glauben hoffe ich :m



Ich werde es morgen früh mal anne Elbe versuchen, so gegen vier, bevor die Sonne hochkommt und Familie wach wird.


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> .muß nachher Volkszählung machen, was ich noch an Würmer hab, hab neulich in einer 10er Box nur 3 Würmer gehabt #d



Dasschja übelst|bigeyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
das ja richtig ******* |bigeyes Sind eh schon so sau teuer die Tauwürmer...
Naja ich fische die Teile eh nicht mehr 

@Tom
Zander oder Aal?


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aal, für Zander müßte ich mein ganzes Gerödel fürs WE wieder ausladen. Ist schon für ne andere Veranstaltung gepackt :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dasschja übelst|bigeyes


 



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> das ja richtig ******* |bigeyes Sind eh schon so sau teuer die Tauwürmer...
> Naja ich fische die Teile eh nicht mehr


 

witzig war das nicht, wenn ich keine mehr gehabt hätte, nach dem 3ten Wurm, 3stk ist doch echt beschiss, da waren ja nun nicht 8-9 drin sondern 3 #d

wat nimmst Du denn Köderfisch #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aal, für Zander müßte ich mein ganzes Gerödel fürs WE wieder ausladen. Ist schon für ne andere Veranstaltung gepackt :m


 
ups diese WE, mir schwannt da was |rotwerden wenn ich nicht irre ein Event eines Ausgeschiedenen  ex-mitschnackers


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ups diese WE, mir schwannt da was |rotwerden wenn ich nicht irre ein Event eines Ausgeschiedenen  ex-mitschnackers



Nö, hat mit dem nix zu tun. Will mit Vaddern einen Jubi- Hecht/Zander angeln.


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee mit KöFi habe ich noch nie nen Aal gefangen.

Fische ganz viel mit Dendrobena und Honigmaden/Bienenmaden/Honigraupen/Wachsmottenlarven :q Wie auch immer man die kleinen Krabbeltiere nennen will


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nee mit KöFi habe ich noch nie nen Aal gefangen.
> 
> Fische ganz viel mit Dendrobena und Honigmaden/Bienenmaden/Honigraupen/Wachsmottenlarven :q Wie auch immer man die kleinen Krabbeltiere nennen will


 

ah ja |kopfkrat  das ist auch mal ein Versuch wert, Bienenmaden mit Taui funzt nicht so gut, ich nehm immer 2-3 halbe tauis, hab letztens zusätzlich "kotze" drauf gesprüht, lief gut #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Den wünsch ich euch beiden *Petri Heil* #6

..vlt geh ich nachher doch noch los NW 2025 passt


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nee mit KöFi habe ich noch nie nen Aal gefangen.



ganz klar weniger Aale - aaaaaber dafür dann vernünftige Raubaale !!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werd doch gleich nochmal losfahren  Aale ärgern  hab aber nur Tauis :c
shize drauf, hatte neulich son fetten Räuber, im Wasser wie ein nasser Sack und dann an Land abgegangen wie Schmitz Katze  und rumgeschleimt wie nichts gutes :vwer will sowas schon |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |director:*Andy!!!!
> Du hast Günni vergessen...|krach::q
> *



hab gerade nochmal bei ausgänge nachgesehen iss rausgegangen.
aber gibt sofort ne neue pn |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten hier los seid ihr alle irre ich bin müde mir tun die augen weh und dann muß ich hier noch stundenlang rumlesen:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...leihst da vor Ort ein Kleinboot oder ist ShippiII bis dahin startklar



neee das werd ich wohl erst im frühjahr aufs wasser bekommen in dk hol ich mir ein kajüt von lars#6


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> watten hier los seid ihr alle irre ich bin müder mir tun die augen weh und dann muß ich hier noch stundenlang rumlesen:q




Okey, bist erster. Andy der müdeste.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter? Na dann mal viel Spaß |wavey:



dat hat hier gegossen wie aus eimern .kaum waren wir auf der baustelle das beste wetter nich ein mal regen den ganzen tag und super arbeitstemperaturen.
biste morgen früh hier weil morgen iss auch nochmal malochen bis mittag


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, bist erster. Andy der müdeste.#h



du sack du |splat2:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> biste morgen früh hier



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Ich komme täglich zwischen fünf und sechs, es sei denn, Frauchen hat was anderes mit mir vor.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Ich komme täglich zwischen fünf und sechs, es sei denn, Frauchen hat was anderes mit mir vor.



offiziersskat |kopfkrat#6


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> offiziersskat |kopfkrat#6



zum Bleistift


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> zum Bleistift



Graphitstift iss dat  |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab denn auch mal ein wichtiges stichwort eingefügt |supergri ihr wolltet es nich anders|supergri


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Graphitstift iss dat  |supergri



Also, wenn Du mich belehren willst. |krach:

Stift hat man früher gesagt. Heute heißt das Azubi oder Lehrling.

Also Graphitauszubildender :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du mich belehren willst. |krach:
> 
> Stift hat man früher gesagt. Heute heißt das Azubi oder Lehrling.
> 
> Also Graphitauszubildender :g



|muahah:

haste schonmal sone hand voll stifte der mine entledigt diese schick zerbröselt und nen netten arbeitskollegen inne schuhe geschüttet |supergri kommt im hochsommer besonders gut #6|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> haste schonmal sone hand voll stifte der mine entledigt diese schick zerbröselt und nen netten arbeitskollegen inne schuhe geschüttet |supergri kommt im hochsommer besonders gut #6|supergri|supergri|supergri




Ihr habt ja komische Spielchen auf dem Dach.  Nicht, das da mal einer vor Schreck den Runterflieger macht |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja komische Spielchen auf dem Dach.  Nicht, das da mal einer vor Schreck den Runterflieger macht |bigeyes



nee als ich noch mit stahl gearbeitet habe haben wir mal nen kollegen schwarz eingefärbt .auffen dach machen wir sowas docccch nich da gibbet andere sachen |supergri wie zb hammer festnageln und so|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ tom und chris seid ihr am |schlafen oder was#c


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ tom und chris seid ihr am |schlafen oder was#c



War mal kurz anne Tanke, Fluppen holen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> War mal kurz anne Tanke, Fluppen holen.



sehr gut lass dich nich unterkriegen von den nichtrauchern:m


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auffen dach machen wir sowas docccch nich da gibbet andere sachen |supergri wie zb hammer festnageln und so|supergri



Abba das tut doch doll weh |gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Abba das tut doch doll weh |gr:


wie warum|rolleyes

du hast ne pn bitte um umgehende antwort


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörg |wavey:


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy, Post...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Andy, Post...



du auch schon wieder :m


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du auch schon wieder :m


Jepp:m


----------



## vazzquezz (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Ich komme täglich zwischen fünf und sechs, es sei denn, Frauchen hat was anderes mit mir vor.



Na, wenn Du zwischen 5 und 6 nix anderes zu tun hast! |bigeyes

.... und gepetzt!

V.


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du zwischen 5 und 6 nix anderes zu tun hast! |bigeyes
> 
> .... und gepetzt!
> 
> V.



Frag lieber nicht, was ich den Rest des Tages mache :m

Komm Du mir mal zwischen die Vordergräten |krach:|rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab gerade nochmal bei ausgänge nachgesehen iss rausgegangen.
> aber gibt sofort ne neue pn |uhoh:



Habe die Pn bekommen #6 Geht alles klar#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oha ne neue Nana Tour :m Dann mal viel Spaß euch allen 

Ich komme gerade vom Angeln...ging bei dir was Chris? Bei mir hat sich leider nur son shice 72er Hecht am KöFi vergriffen, sonst nix.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Oha ne neue Nana Tour :m Dann mal viel Spaß euch allen
> 
> Ich komme gerade vom Angeln...ging bei dir was Chris? Bei mir hat sich leider nur son shice 72er Hecht am KöFi vergriffen, sonst nix.


 
..wat den nu hast keinen Bock mít zu kommen? son Auto schluckt schon ein bischen mehr Sprit als 'n Roller wa? 


Bin gerade zurück vom Angeln, 1 schöner Aal ca 70 cm und derbe Bisse ohne Ende #c aber beim Anschlagen weg ;+
hab da mit Aalanne und ihrem Mann geangelt, denen hab ich den Fisch dann auch überlassen, weil gleich gehts weiter nach Fehmarn auf die Antares  2 Kollegen haben da gebucht, da muß ich doch mal mit  ich hoffe da findet sich noch ein Plätzchen für mich #c 

Bis heute Abend 
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Habe die Pn bekommen #6 Geht alles klar#h



super #6 dank der modernen technik hats doch noch geklappt :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom gleich gehts endlich arbeiten die nacht war viel zu lang #q


----------



## nemles (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy #h

War heute früh mal für ca. zwei Stunden anne Elbe. Nix, nicht mal ein Zupfer :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Andy #h
> 
> War heute früh mal für ca. zwei Stunden anne Elbe. Nix, nicht mal ein Zupfer :c



wie jetzt du warst tatsächlich schon los |bigeyes du bist irre :q


----------



## nemles (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt du warst tatsächlich schon los |bigeyes du bist irre :q



Jepp. War leider zu faul, an meine Lieblingstelle zu laufen. Hab direkt am Sperrwerk geangelt und es war etwas zu viel Strömung.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp. War leider zu faul, an meine Lieblingstelle zu laufen. Hab direkt am Sperrwerk geangelt und es war etwas zu viel Strömung.|uhoh:




siehste faulheit wird sofort bestraft :q
bei mir dauert das laden schonwieder ewig haste auch sone probleme#d


----------



## nemles (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sihste faulheit wird sofort bestraft :q
> bei mir dauert das laden schonwieder ewig haste auch sone probleme#d



Ja, hat fast zehn Min. gedauert. Nun geht es aber wieder.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp bei mir iss jetzt auch wieder normal. woran liegt das an zuviel leute im board kanns ja nu nicht liegen|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nicht wirklich... Sind vielleicht gerade mal wieder am Provider suchen/umstellen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja das kann sein aber iss doch ziemlich häufig in letzter zeit.
naja solange es irgendwann wieder läuft iss ja alles o.k.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich muß denn mal los bis die tage wünsch euch ein schickes we #h
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Ich gehe noch mal ne Stunde in die Falle. Hab ja heute noch ein paar Km zu fahren.

Schönen Arbeitstach #h#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wat den nu hast keinen Bock mít zu kommen? son Auto schluckt schon ein bischen mehr Sprit als 'n Roller wa?



Nene das wäre kein Ding  
Arbeite ja nebenbei noch und Geld spielt daher eigentlich gar keine Rolle.
Aber erstens hab ich überhaupt keine Info's wann/wo/wie und zweitens fällt das wieder voll in die MeFo Saison und keine Ahnung ob sich das denn finanziell lohnt #c
Andy, kannst mir sonst auch mal rein infomäßig ne PN schicken?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nene das wäre kein Ding
> Arbeite ja nebenbei noch und Geld spielt daher eigentlich gar keine Rolle.
> Aber erstens hab ich überhaupt keine Info's wann/wo/wie und zweitens fällt das wieder voll in die MeFo Saison und keine Ahnung ob sich das denn finanziell lohnt #c
> Andy, kannst mir sonst auch mal rein infomäßig ne PN schicken?




Der größte Lohn ist der Spaß an der ganzen Aktion:vik:
Wenn ich schon alleine an die 600 km Anfahrt denke müsste ich schon ne halbe tonne fisch fangen.|muahah:


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Der größte Lohn ist der Spaß an der ganzen Aktion:vik:
> Wenn ich schon alleine an die 600 km Anfahrt denke müsste ich schon ne halbe tonne fisch fangen.|muahah:



Na komm, in Fisch umrechnen werde ich ganz sicher nicht  
Überleg mal, würde ich dann mind. ein halbes Jahr nur den Meerforellen hinterher fahren um auf 30 Fische (von denen locker 70% wieder shcwimmen dürfen) im Jahr zu kommen? Ich denke nicht...
Nene das passt mal gar nicht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
..gestern mal wieder schön geschneidert #c #d Kuttern ist wohl nicht mehr mein Ding |rolleyes ..naja war ein lustiger Tach auf der Antares, aber lustig allein hilft ja auch nicht viel  gut das ich vorher noch 'nen schönen Aal verhaftet hatte  
waren mit 15 Leuten draussen hatten dementsprechend viel Platz, war ein angenehmes Angeln, mit schönen Bissen und viel kleinstdorsch der natürlich in die Kiste wanderte #d der Bootsmann Rio ist schon der Hammer, der dreht vlt auf  leider meiner Meinung nach viel zu lange driften und wenns zu beißen anfing schnell abhupen und möglichst weit weg, aber das die Fänge z.Zt. nicht berauschend sind ist ja bekannt
Die beiden mit denen ich da war konnten 3 Leos mitnehmen, wobei davon auch nur einer, in meinen Augen, mitnehm' Reif war #c 

Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade Chris...

ich konnte gestern einen Endfuffziger und einen Siebziger Aal entnehmen #6
Heute wanderten dann 21 Schleicher in den Räucherofen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Schade Chris...
> 
> ich konnte gestern einen Endfuffziger und einen Siebziger Aal entnehmen #6
> Heute wanderten dann 21 Schleicher in den Räucherofen :q


 
Petri Fynn
ich will das nächste Woche auch endlich mal anpacken mit dem Räuchern


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

PetriHeil Euch beiden!
Bei mir war es dieses Wochenende Essig mit Angeln aber dafür
hab ich heute eine schön lange Mopedtour gemacht |rolleyes

Das war auch mal wieder gut die Horrex übers Land zu prügeln.

Um nicht völlig fischlos in die neue Woche zu gehen gab es dann
heute Zanderspieße vom Grill. Auch wat feines :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
PetriDank 
und guten Apetit #6 legger sieht's aus


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris

Einer ist übrig geblieben! Ne Kiste kaltes Jever ist auch noch da 

Also komm rum :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> Einer ist übrig geblieben! Ne Kiste kaltes Jever ist auch noch da
> 
> Also komm rum :q


 
..dafür würd' ich glatt nochmal los  #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kai du hast die 777 aufgemacht :m#g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom und we gut überstanden :m


----------



## nemles (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Andy,

Jepp, viel gefeiert und Spaß gehabt.
Vaddern hatte heute Burzeltag und wir haben rein gefeiert.|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Andy,
> 
> Jepp, viel gefeiert und Spaß gehabt.
> Vaddern hatte heute Burzeltag und wir haben rein gefeiert.|supergri



uiuiui na denn war ich ja nich der einzigste der sich verzaubert hat |supergri


----------



## nemles (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> uiuiui na denn war ich ja nich der einzigste der sich verzaubert hat |supergri



Dann hast Du also heute früh auch so lecker aus allen Poren nach Knoblauch geduftet?|supergri|supergri|supergri Man haben wir mit den Soßen gesündigt.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann hast Du also heute früh auch so lecker aus allen Poren nach Knoblauch geduftet?|supergri|supergri|supergri Man haben wir mit den Soßen gesündigt.:m



knoblauch nee war nich drinn in meinen soßen nur vodka mit cola vermischt


----------



## nemles (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> knoblauch nee war nich drinn in meinen soßen nur vodka mit cola vermischt



Ach Du Scheixxe, ich ahne Schreckliches.|bigeyes

Nö wir hatten legga gespeist und unseren Norge-Trip zu Ende geplant. Man, wat sind wir in Vorfreude.:vik:

Natürlich haben wir auch den einen oder anderen geschlürft.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach Du Scheixxe, ich ahne Schreckliches.|bigeyes
> 
> Nö wir hatten legga gespeist und unseren Norge-Trip zu Ende geplant. Man, wat sind wir in Vorfreude.:vik:
> 
> Natürlich haben wir auch den einen oder anderen geschlürft.



ein ausfürlicher bericht von den letzten sekunden steht bei makrelentour geschrieben.
ja ich kenn das bei mir werden die tage auch immer länger bevors in urlaub geht


----------



## nemles (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ein ausfürlicher bericht von den letzten sekunden steht bei makrelentour geschrieben.
> ja ich kenn das bei mir werden die tage auch immer länger bevors in urlaub geht




|muahah:|muahah: Dann ist Dir also sozusagen ein Licht ausgegangen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah: Dann ist Dir also sozusagen ein Licht ausgegangen |rolleyes



im wahrsten sinne des wortes |supergri|supergri|supergri naja hab ja 2 also nich so tragisch für nächstes we reichts noch falls sie nich auch einen trinken geht |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt weiß ich auch wo der Spruch herkommt: Saufen, bis die Lampen ausgehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wo der Spruch herkommt: Saufen, bis die Lampen ausgehen.



genau :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden gesacht!#h

So, bin wieder zurück von der Fischtour.
Außer nem fetten Sonnenbrand und ner Menge Mückenstiche hab ich diesmal garnix gefangen (Köderfische ausgenommen|rolleyes)!

Endlich mal Schneider...#q

Aber meine beiden Spezies waren erfolgreicher. 
Ein schöner Küchenhecht und zwei Klodeckel waren die Ausbeute.

Zwar kein berauschender Fang, aber immerhin!


@Andy San!

Hast du den Hörer neben das Telefon gelegt???
Bei dir ist seit ner 3/4 Std dauerbesetzt!!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden gesacht!#h
> 
> So, bin wieder zurück von der Fischtour.
> Außer nem fetten Sonnenbrand und ner Menge Mückenstiche hab ich diesmal garnix gefangen (Köderfische ausgenommen|rolleyes)!
> ...



ups jetzt kannste #q hab vergessen aufzulegen |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden gesacht!#h
> 
> So, bin wieder zurück von der Fischtour.
> Außer nem fetten Sonnenbrand und ner Menge Mückenstiche hab ich diesmal garnix gefangen (Köderfische ausgenommen|rolleyes)!
> ...



|supergri



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber meine beiden Spezies waren erfolgreicher.
> Ein schöner Küchenhecht und zwei Klodeckel waren die Ausbeute.



Petri dazu#h



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Andy San!
> 
> Hast du den Hörer neben das Telefon gelegt???
> Bei dir ist seit ner 3/4 Std dauerbesetzt!!!!|kopfkrat



Ups, jetzt rennt erst mal jemand los, um seiner Frau den Hörer  zu entreißen |krach:


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooo .... hoffe ihr hattet alle nen schönes WE ! 
laßt euch die frische Räucherware schmecken !
Bei mir wars nix mit Angeln :c muß unbedingt bald besser werden |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin gesacht

und wieder geht ne woche los|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..bleibt nur zu hoffen das diese Woche Fischreicher wird als die letzte  zum Glück hatte mein Neffe gestern Geburtstag und wünscht sich nichts ausser angeln gehen in den Ferien #c ok...geht klar


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fischreicher? jau aussen tiefkühler .|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch tom haste wieder verpennt #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Fischreicher? jau aussen tiefkühler .|bigeyes


 
ne in'nen Freezer rein, ok und in die Tonne wieder raus |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja ein kleines bisschen zeit müßte man(n) haben|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja ja ein kleines bisschen zeit müßte man(n) haben|kopfkrat


 
tausche Zeit gegen Geld  |rolleyes Interessiert


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> tausche Zeit gegen Geld  |rolleyes Interessiert




nee lass mal dann mußt du für mich einspringen und das will ich dir nicht antuen|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee lass mal dann mußt du für mich einspringen und das will ich dir nicht antuen|rolleyes


 
..nene von Arbeiten hab ich nichts gesagt :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!#h


Mann, Wochenbeginn und viel Lust auf Arbeit hab ich ganz wenig!!!|rolleyes
Na ja, nach dem Wochenende ist vor dem Wochenende...

Und nächstes WE rockt das MFT in Salzwedel!:vik:

Ich bring noch legger Grillfleisch mit, hab ich mir gedenkt!
Samstag Mittag wollen wir ja auch was essen.
Nur bräuchte ich da mal ne Angabe, für wieviel Personen ich Schwein hole...


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bleibt nur zu hoffen das diese Woche Fischreicher wird als die letzte  zum Glück hatte mein Neffe gestern Geburtstag und wünscht sich nichts ausser angeln gehen in den Ferien #c ok...geht klar




Da kann man doch helfen!!!:m
Ich könnte auch grad schon wieder los, obwohl die Mückenstiche schon wirklich böse sind, die ich da gestern ab bekommen hab...
Aber Sonnenbrand ist wieder weg!:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann wirds ja Zeit für den nächsten sonnenbrand 
nächstes Wochenende *muß* ich mal wieder aufs Wasser .... |bla:
ach ja ... moin moin erstmal #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> dann wirds ja Zeit für den nächsten sonnenbrand  *Da wo braun, da kein Sonnenbrand mehr!:vik:*
> nächstes Wochenende *muß* ich mal wieder aufs Wasser .... |bla:
> ach ja ... moin moin erstmal #h




Ach ja, "Moin" Jörg!|supergri

Was machste denn als am WE das du nicht auf's Wasser kommst???


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

z.B. Grillen ??? |kopfkrat :m
neeee .... werd mir was besonderes einfallen lassen - ist der 1.Jahresstag von mir und meiner Freundin - und die kiddies sind  nicht da - ich denke wir werden das WE irgendwo an der Ostsee verbringen und einen Tag mal auf die Ostsee raus fahren :m
so zufällig mit nen paar Pilkruten dabei |bla:


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin..........
grillen hört sich doch auch ganz cool an.......
wie sieht das denn dann mit dem räuchern aus,kann man dann was mitbringen und evt auch ewin oder 2 forellen wieder mitr nach haus nehmen für die familie???
nehmt ihr ne angel mit zum andy???(räucherpardyyyy??????)


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin..........
> grillen hört sich doch auch ganz cool an.......
> wie sieht das denn dann mit dem räuchern aus,kann man dann was mitbringen *(So ist der Plan! Jeder bringt was zum Räuchern mit!)* und evt auch ein oder 2 forellen wieder mit nach haus nehmen für die familie??? *(Die übrig gebliebenen Reste werde selbstverständlich unter allen Beteiligten aufgeteilt...)*
> nehmt ihr ne angel mit zum andy???(räucherpardyyyy??????)




Also ich nehm nur ne Stippe für die Kinder und ne Spinne für meine Frau mit (Liz ist nämlich total underfished|supergri). 
Aber unser Andy hat bestimmt nix dagegen, wenn du dir auch ne Angel mitbringst...:m 
Nur dran denken, wir sind eingeladen um Party zu machen und nicht um verbissen zu fischen!
Deshalb bring nicht den ganzen Rutenwald mit.


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nene...........das hat ich auch garnbicht vor,er hatte mir das nur inner pn geschrieben das wir auch fischen,muss da nicht unbedingt angeln............
will ihm ja nicht seine ganzen fische weg fischen ;-)
neien natürlich auch nur spaß..........also du nimmst dir keine angel mit???
warst du schonmal bei ihm???


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> nene...........das hat ich auch garnbicht vor,er hatte mir das nur inner pn geschrieben das wir auch fischen,muss da nicht unbedingt angeln............
> will ihm ja nicht seine ganzen fische weg fischen ;-)
> neien natürlich auch nur spaß..........also du nimmst dir keine angel mit???
> warst du schonmal bei ihm???



Matze, du kannst ruhig ne Rute mitnehmen!
Andys Teich ist recht groß, da kannst du gar nicht alles rausfangen...|rolleyes
Nur wollt ich damit sagen, dass wir hauptsächlich da bissel feiern wollen!|supergri
Vielleicht nehm ich mir doch auch ne Gummifischrute mit...|kopfkrat

Mal seh'n, wie ich Freitag Lust hab.#c
Obwohl ich wahrscheinlich genug damit zu tun haben werde die Angeln der Kinder zu entwirren/beködern oder was auch immer...


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar.............
dann werd ich auch eine rute mitbringen...........

bleibt ihr auch die nacht oder haut ihr wegen der kids abends wieder ab???


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> alles klar.............
> dann werd ich auch eine rute mitbringen...........
> 
> bleibt ihr auch die nacht oder haut ihr wegen der kids abends wieder ab???




Wir haben 440Km bis zum ollen Andy! *One way!!!*
Was glaubst du, wie lange wir bleiben könnten, wenn wir abends wieder abhauen?|rolleyes

Familie Schäfer schlägt Freitag am späten Abend in SAW auf und wird erst Sonntagmorgen nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück wieder in den Westerwald zurückfahren...:q


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wir haben 440Km bis zum ollen Andy! *One way!!!*
> Was glaubst du, wie lange wir bleiben könnten, wenn wir abends wieder abhauen?|rolleyes
> 
> Familie Schäfer schlägt Freitag am späten Abend in SAW auf und wird erst Sonntagmorgen nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück wieder in den Westerwald zurückfahren...:q




Tach erstmal zusammen#h
Wir haben es ein paar Km weniger, schlagen am Samstag im Laufe des Vormittages auf. Freitag ist hier letzter Schultag.
Für Zwergi gibt es auch ne Stippe zum ANglen und ich werde ein paar Würfe auf Räuber machen.:vik:
Es dürfte seeeehr unwahrscheinlich sein, das der Teich über Nacht wieder zufriert 


Andy, haste denn nun eigentlich schon einen Tip bekommen? wie man die Stöcker fürs Räuchern vorbereitet?


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,dass hört sich ja gut an,so viel zwerge und meine freundin ist angehende erzieherin ;-)


@dirk
naja gut das wusst ich nicht das du soweit weg wohnst..........

ich werde samstag gegen mittag dann eintreffen denk ich mal...........


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah,dass hört sich ja gut an,so viel zwerge und meine freundin ist angehende erzieherin ;-)




Dann kann sie ja mal gleich an lebenden Objekten üben :q:q:q
Wen Liz/Dirks Rabauken und unser Wildfang inne Gänge sind, das geht schon ordentlich ab.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann kann sie ja mal gleich an lebenden Objekten üben :q:q:q
> Wen Liz/Dirks Rabauken und unser Wildfang inne Gänge sind, das geht schon ordentlich ab.|rolleyes




hey leute na klar könnt ihr angeln so wie ihr wollt #6 mir persönlich iss das zu anstrengend bierglas und ne rute inner hand#d aber tom kann das gut sach ich euch :q.habs aufen kutter gesehen war zwar ne angel und nen kaffee aber wenns damit klappt, klappts auch mitten pils oder womöglich mitten ordendlichen mische glas :q

@  matze 

klar kannste dir fische für die familie mitbringen und wieder mitnehmen kein thema #6

@ tom 

habs letztes we probiert nur salz für c.a 30 min und die haben einen super geschmack.


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey leute na klar könnt ihr angeln so wie ihr wollt #6 mir persönlich iss das zu anstrengend bierglas und ne rute inner hand#d aber tom kann das gut sach ich euch :q.habs aufen kutter gesehen war zwar ne angel und nen kaffee aber wenns damit klappt, klappts auch mitten pils oder womöglich mitten ordendlichen mische glas :q
> 
> *Nebenbei noch Fluppe im Mund haste vergessen:q*
> 
> ...




Wie jetzt, 30min in reinem Salz oder etwas länger in Lake?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, 30min in reinem Salz oder etwas länger in Lake?


nee reines salz so mach ich es seid jahren bei aalen und forellen .je nach gewicht zwischen 15min und 30 min
verfälscht den geschmack nich so als wenn du lake nimmst.

die lachsfilets bekommen 4 teelöffel( ja ich weis Zalz wird mit S |supergri)geschrieben zalz und einen teelöffel zucker für 24 stunden . das iss einfach und obergenial#6


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee reines salz so mach ich es seid jahren bei aalen und forellen .je nach gewicht zwischen 15min und 30 min
> verfälscht den geschmack nich so als wenn du lake nimmst.
> 
> die lachsfilets bekommen 4 teelöffel zalz und einen teelöffel zucker fur 24 stunden . das iss einfach und obergenial#6



Prima, dann mach ich das vor Ort. Brauche ich die Viecher erst Freitag Abend aus dem Freezer holen.

Wie sieht dat mit Haken aus? Haddu genuch oder soll ich mitbringen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Prima, dann mach ich das vor Ort. Brauche ich die Viecher erst Freitag Abend aus dem Freezer holen.
> 
> Wie sieht dat mit Haken aus? Haddu genuch oder soll ich mitbringen?



c.a. 50 haken vorhanden und würzen tuen wir hier dat reicht #6


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> c.a. 50 haken vorhanden und würzen tuen wir hier dat reicht #6



Ich ziehe mich mal warm an und dann mache ich ne kurze  Wanderung in den Tiefkühler. Bestandsaufnahme:q:q:q


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das hört sich ja wunderbar an,kann ich meine 2 forellis dann auch mit in das bad werfen ????
 @nemles
wie alt sind eure kidis???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na das hört sich ja wunderbar an,kann ich meine 2 forellis dann auch mit in das bad werfen ????
> @nemles
> wie alt sind eure kidis???



klar doch wir machen alle fische hier klar einfach nur gut gekühlt mitbringen #6


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mensch dat wird ja immer besser .................
naja dann kann das we ja kommen............
wird bestimmt ne coole sause............


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> mensch dat wird ja immer besser .................
> naja dann kann das we ja kommen............
> wird bestimmt ne coole sause............



wir geben uns mühe #g


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na das hört sich ja wunderbar an,kann ich meine 2 forellis dann auch mit in das bad werfen ????
> @nemles
> wie alt sind eure kidis???



Logisch. Ich bringe genug Zalz mit.

Meiner ist acht. Bei Lizis müßte ich aus dem Gedächtnis lügen: daher lasse ich das, auf jeden Fall etwas jünger  Das mit dem Aufpassen war nur ein Scherz...

So, Eisschrankinventur ist durch: Makarelas, Tigerforelle, Dorsche, Stöcker und Danske-Forellis-XXL. (hab ich etwa schon alle Aale aufgefressen#c)

Danach endlich Platz für die anstehenden Norgefänge:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Logisch. Ich bringe genug Zalz mit.
> 
> Meiner ist acht. Bei Lizis müßte ich aus dem Gedächtnis lügen: daher lasse ich das, auf jeden Fall etwas jünger  Das mit dem Aufpassen war nur ein Scherz...
> 
> ...



ey du sack zalz wird mit s geschrieben und das am anfang |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja mit den kidis hat mich auch nur mal so interessiert............

alter schwede bei dem vorrat hast bestimmt ne extra truhe.............
ich krieg ja dschon schimpfe wenn ich mal 10 forellen mitbringen :-(


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey du sack zalz wird mit s geschrieben und das am anfang |supergri|supergri|supergri



Wer hat denn angefangen damit?

Okey, Salz und Sangfang|bla:


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja mit den kidis hat mich auch nur mal so interessiert............
> 
> alter schwede bei dem vorrat hast bestimmt ne extra truhe.............
> ich krieg ja dschon schimpfe wenn ich mal 10 forellen mitbringen :-(



Ne, so schlimm ist das nicht. In der Regel fange ich nur soviel, wie ich auch verbrauchen tue. Nur manchmal bleibt doch das eine oder andere Fischlein über. Und die werden gefuttert, wenn ich mal ne Weile nicht zum Angeln komme. Und das passiert leider auch öfter#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend miteinander!#h

Ich werd meine Fischlies aber in Lake einlegen. Altes Dirksches Geheimrezept...|supergri
Bringe 2 Forellen, paar Saiblinge und nen Aal mit!

Für Samstag Mittag hab ich jetzt beim Metzger des Vertrauens 4Kg gemischtes Schwein bestellt. Werde das dann Donnerstag auch legger einlegen!
Ihr müßt nur Grill, Grillkohle und Brot/Brötchen besorgen. Aber ich denke, das sollte kein Ding sein, näch Andy Hase?:m

Kasten Kölsch wird auch noch mitkommen!


Männers, wir freuen uns schon alle vier!



Ach, unsere Zwerge sind (Louis, kurz vor vier und Jonas, fünfeinhalb).


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja nee schon klar dirk geheimrezept |rolleyes kann ich das bekommen |rolleyes schmeckt das so legger wie dein legendärer krustenbraten.
logisch wer nen rezept hat solls ruhig einlegen ich bin ja son futterfedischist der gerne alles probiert.
kohle brötchen usw iss alles hier keine panik |supergri wir wollen ja nich verhungern |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend miteinander!#h
> 
> Ich werd meine Fischlies aber in Lake einlegen. Altes Dirksches Geheimrezept...|supergri
> 
> ...



Also verhungern wird wohl keiner :m


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja dann hat meine freundin ja beschäftigung und ich kann trinken ;-)

ihr müsst dann nur sagen was ihr an kohle kriegt oder mir eben ein auftrag geben was ich mitbringen soll..........


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

DUCK|jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja dann hat meine freundin ja beschäftigung und ich kann trinken ;-)
> 
> ihr müsst dann nur sagen was ihr an kohle kriegt oder mir eben ein auftrag geben was ich mitbringen soll..........



bring einfach wat zu futtern und wat zu trinken mit kohle wollen wir nich damit ärgern wir uns genug rum immer wenn man sie brauch iss keine da |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk biste eingeschlafen oder mußte gute nacht geschichte erzählen |supergri


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja dann hat meine freundin ja beschäftigung und ich kann trinken ;-)
> 
> ihr müsst dann nur sagen was ihr an kohle kriegt oder mir eben ein auftrag geben was ich mitbringen soll..........



Ganz einfache Rechnung:

Mittag: 25€
Angeln mit zwei Ruten: 12€ (Schnäppchenwochenende)
Räucherofenmitbenutzung: 6€
selbst geräucherten Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen: Forelle 100gr: 4€
Zeltplatz: 26€


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na gut.........
hoffe ihr trink unser gutes gilde...........;-)


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, vergessen...
Mittags Steaks vom Grill: 2,50€ pro 100gr.#q#q#q#q#q:m:m:m:m


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Rechnung:
> 
> Mittag: 25€
> Angeln mit zwei Ruten: 12€ (Schnäppchenwochenende)
> ...


 

naja das doch günstig,dann bring ich gleich noch paar mehr forellen mit

ps:genauso teuer wie das nana we ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Rechnung:
> 
> Mittag: 25€
> Angeln mit zwei Ruten: 12€ (Schnäppchenwochenende)
> ...



|jump: jetzt brauch ich mich nicht mehr übers geld ärgern :m ich werde reichhhhhhhh |laola:


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Achso, vergessen...
> Mittags Steaks vom Grill: 2,50€ pro 100gr.#q#q#q#q#q:m:m:m:m


 

 #y#g hast vergessen...........


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja das doch günstig,dann bring ich gleich noch paar mehr forellen mit
> 
> ps:genauso teuer wie das nana we ;-)



Nö, bei Nana kommt die Verpflegung extra:m


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> #y#g hast vergessen...........




Nö, geht wie immer nach Verbrauch....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja das doch günstig,dann bring ich gleich noch paar mehr forellen mit
> 
> ps:genauso teuer wie das nana we ;-)



wieviel kg forellen bringst du mit ;+|supergri


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das war nur spass,bring natürlich nur meine beiden mit.........
weiß auch garnicht wieviel ich noch gefroren habe...........
könnt wahrscheinlich aber auch mehr mitbringen........


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann es sein das morgen erst dienstag iss :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> das war nur spass,bring natürlich nur meine beiden mit.........
> weiß auch garnicht wieviel ich noch gefroren habe...........
> könnt wahrscheinlich aber auch mehr mitbringen........



platz im ofen ist genug kannst ruhig mehr als zwei mitbringen oder isst du keinen fisch.solls ja auch geben |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann es sein das morgen erst dienstag iss :v



Du kannst einem aber auch jede Illusion rauben.




Banause


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei uns ist schon fast freitag..................aber trotzdem morgen erst dienstag............

so ich werd mich mal vom acker machen,hab genug für heut getan und kann jetzt feierabend machen...........
wünsch euch was...............


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nich das ihr denkt ich habe keinen fisch neee neee so iss dat nich . einen aal, paar platten ,nen haufen wittis , makrelen, und dorsch |supergri alles muß wech bald gehts in urlaub :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> bei uns ist schon fast freitag..................aber trotzdem morgen erst dienstag............
> 
> so ich werd mich mal vom acker machen,hab genug für heut getan und kann jetzt feierabend machen...........
> wünsch euch was...............



#h bis denne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du kannst einem aber auch jede Illusion rauben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|muahah:|good:|muahah:


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> bei uns ist schon fast freitag..................aber trotzdem morgen erst dienstag............
> 
> so ich werd mich mal vom acker machen,hab genug für heut getan und kann jetzt feierabend machen...........
> wünsch euch was...............



Dann noch einen schönen Feierabend..#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch das wichtigste hab ich glatt vergessen .hab ja noch 2 feinste lachsfilet und mein kumpel holger auch:vik: natürlich brüderlich geteilt für alle#6


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alder, ich glaube, ich bringe noch eine Flasche Aquavit mit, das artet ja in eine Freßorgie aus...|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Alder, ich glaube, ich bringe noch eine Flasche Aquavit mit, das artet ja in eine Freßorgie aus...|uhoh:



zeische dann muß ich ja noch nen tiefkühler für flasche und gläser besorgen |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische dann muß ich ja noch nen tiefkühler für flasche und gläser besorgen |bigeyes



Entweder so, oder haufenweise Leute speien Dir am Sonntach den halb verdauten Fisch wieder vor die Schuppentüre.
Es sei denn, es gibt geräucherten oder rohen Lachs zum Frühstück. Das beruhigt den Magen wieder.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Entweder so, oder haufenweise Leute speien Dir am Sonntach den halb verdauten Fisch wieder vor die Schuppentüre.
> Es sei denn, es gibt geräucherten oder rohen Lachs zum Frühstück. Das beruhigt den Magen wieder.#6



nee denn lieber nen tiefkühler oder nen haufen eis inner kühltasche :q jupp das wäre ja auch ne idee


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Dirk biste eingeschlafen oder mußte gute nacht geschichte erzählen |supergri



Ruhig Fury!

Hab draußen noch was gewurschtelt...:q

Unser Holzlager II muß langsam mal fertig werden!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ruhig Fury!
> 
> Hab draußen noch was gewurschtelt...:q
> 
> Unser Holzlager II muß langsam mal fertig werden!



wie jetzt iss der winter schon in anmarsch:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische dann muß ich ja noch nen tiefkühler für flasche und gläser besorgen |bigeyes



Nee, den haben wir doch in unserm Auto dabei!
Dürft ihr gegen einen geringen Obolus mitbenutzen...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt iss der winter schon in anmarsch:q



Nach dem Winter ist vor dem Winter! Hab ich von Konfuzius!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, den haben wir doch in unserm Auto dabei!
> Dürft ihr gegen einen geringen Obolus mitbenutzen...:q



#q hab ichs doch vergessen stimmt ja da war doch was:vik: klar bekommste ein geringes endgeld was willste denn haben reichsmark ,mark ,deutsche mark  oder europas:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nach dem Winter ist vor dem Winter! Hab ich von Konfuzius!



recht haste


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> #q hab ichs doch vergessen stimmt ja da war doch was:vik: klar bekommste ein geringes endgeld was willste denn haben reichsmark ,mark ,deutsche mark  oder europas:q:q:q




Am Liebsten isses mir mit Aquavit oder Fußmassagen bezahlt zu werden...
Ich bin eher so der Naturalientyp!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sach mal Hase, bist du im Geistermodus???;+

Oder wer schnüßt da mal wieder???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sach mal Hase, bist du im Geistermodus???;+
> 
> Oder wer schnüßt da mal wieder???



wen meinst du ????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Am Liebsten isses mir mit Aquavit oder Fußmassagen bezahlt zu werden...
> Ich bin eher so der Naturalientyp!|rolleyes


fußmassage kannste haben wenn der teich nich durch einen großen zufall zugefroren iss fütter ich mal die fische ordendlich an dann einfach aufen steg setzen und füße ins wasser:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wen meinst du ????



Nee, du bist es nicht!
Im Moment sind wir zwei, Jonas und ein Geist am lesen...


Wer wird denn das nur sein???|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendjemand hat nich den a.... in der hose sich sehen zu lassen .jetzt sehe ich es auch |gr: naja soll er doch |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> fußmassage kannste haben wenn der teich nich durch einen großen zufall zugefroren iss fütter ich mal die fische ordendlich an dann einfach aufen steg setzen und füße ins wasser:q



Hatte eigentlich an kräftige Dachdeckerhände gedacht, die schön meine Käsemauken durchkneten...:q

Deine Fische würden eine solche Attacke nicht überleben!:vik:


So, gut's Nächle allerseits!#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich an kräftige Dachdeckerhände gedacht, die schön meine Käsemauken durchkneten...:q
> 
> Deine Fische würden eine solche Attacke nicht überleben!:vik:
> 
> ...



lass mich blos am we mit dachdecker arbeiten zu frieden auch wenn sie nur an den füßen stattfinden :q:q:q

nacht gesacht
bis morgen #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 
war eben in HH und hab nach neuen Plätzen ausschau gehalten und ein Schmuckstück entdeckt, Baustelle, aber mit Zufahrtsmöglichkeit direkt ans Wasser :vik: sogut wie keine Kundschaft #6 hab mit dem Sicherheits fritzen geschnackt, der sagte da sind öfter Leute zum Angeln, mal sehen wahrsch. Mittwoch nochmal ein paar Aale fürs WE verhaften 

Bis morgen früh
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
gib gas ich hab nur einen aal
so ich werd mal abdüsen iss schon spät und morgen gehts wieder früh raus.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom |wavey:


----------



## nemles (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin, Andy|wavey:

Wünsche wohl geruht zu haben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja 1 uhr bin ich ins bett konnte nich pennen. also jetzt etwas müde um die augen |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann hau Dir erst mal nen heißen Kaffe oder Tee in die Kiemen. Mach ich auch gerade. Irgendwie muß man ja in Tritt kommen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann hau Dir erst mal nen heißen Kaffe oder Tee in die Kiemen. Mach ich auch gerade. Irgendwie muß man ja in Tritt kommen.



nee so früh geht das nich miten kaffee erstmal ne flasche wasser und nacher an der tanke gibts nen kaffee


----------



## nemles (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin schon wieder wech...

noch drei Tage und der Rest von heute, dann ist Partytime :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, bin schon wieder wech...
> 
> noch drei Tage und der Rest von heute, dann ist Partytime :vik:



doch noch so lange  |uhoh: stimmt ja da war ja was! heute iss ja erst dienstag|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich mach mich mal auf den weg denn mal bis heut abend|wavey:
greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen ! #h
so endlich auch wieder am PC zum arbeiten |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guten Morgen ! #h
> so endlich auch wieder am PC zum arbeiten |uhoh:



Moin gesacht!|wavey:

Hoffentlich gehen die nächsten Tage genau so schnell rum, wie der gestrige Tag!:g
Dann ist bei mir ganz schnell Freitag.:q


@Chris,

das wär ein klasse Ding, wenn du noch paar Schlangen für Samstag verhaften könntest.
Ich hab zwar auch einen Guten, aber zwei Aale sind ja gaaanz schnell weggefuttert...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> gib gas ich hab nur einen aal


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Chris,
> 
> das wär ein klasse Ding, wenn du noch paar Schlangen für Samstag verhaften könntest.
> Ich hab zwar auch einen Guten, aber zwei Aale sind ja gaaanz schnell weggefuttert...


 
Aale sind kein problem #c hab genug im Freezer, da hier ja auch bald dicker Rauch aufsteigen sollte, ist die Kiste bis unters Dach voll |uhoh:|supergri
hab gerade mal ne kurze Volkszählug gemacht 10 feiste Aale, die Stöcker und Makrelen von der Makrelentour und was ich auch noch legger hab sind zwei ganze Dorsche, schonmal Dorsch geräuchert getestet :l#6 obergeil :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Aale sind kein problem #c hab genug im Freezer, da hier ja auch bald dicker Rauch aufsteigen sollte, ist die Kiste bis unters Dach voll |uhoh:|supergri
> hab gerade mal ne kurze Volkszählug gemacht 10 feiste Aale, die Stöcker und Makrelen von der Makrelentour und was ich auch noch legger hab sind zwei ganze Dorsche, schonmal Dorsch geräuchert getestet :l#6 obergeil :q




Mir sind 3 schöne Dorsche verunglückt, beim Versuch die zu räuchern...
Die hats voll vom Haken gehauen und hat ne riesen Sauerei im Ofen gegeben!#q|rolleyes
Wie räucherst du die denn?


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mir sind 3 schöne Dorsche verunglückt, beim Versuch die zu räuchern...
> Die hats voll vom Haken gehauen und hat ne riesen Sauerei im Ofen gegeben!#q|rolleyes
> Wie räucherst du die denn?


 

...hab erst einmal geräuchert, dat ist zwei Jahre her #c ich glaub aber wir hatten die am Stück reingehängt, aber man kann ja auch "Kotelets" draus schneiden und Stücke auf nem Blech räuchern


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hab erst einmal geräuchert, dat ist zwei Jahre her #c ich glaub aber wir hatten die am Stück reingehängt, aber man kann ja auch "Kotelets" draus schneiden und Stücke auf nem Blech räuchern



Also, wenn als ganzer Fisch, dann nur noch mit Hasendraht umwickelt! Dann wirds wohl funzen...#c
Hab aber auch schon gehört, dass der Dorsch dann auch voll schnell trocken wird und nur warm schmecken würde!|rolleyes

Muß mal von euch probieren!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also, wenn als ganzer Fisch, dann nur noch mit Hasendraht umwickelt! Dann wirds wohl funzen...#c
> 
> ...oder eben als Stücke, dann ist der auch gleich essbereit ohne viel gepule
> 
> ...


 
...naja ein kleines Stück wird wohl für Dich abfallen


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...naja ein kleines Stück wird wohl für Dich abfallen




Nee, Butterfisch ist ne Makrelenart, wenn mich nicht alles irrt, da so fettig!

Dorschfleisch ist wirklich ziemlich schnell trocken...


Aber trotzdem bin ich gerne bereit, ein kleines Stück zu essen!
Werde auch ordentlich nachspülen im Fall der Fälle!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, Butterfisch ist ne Makrelenart, wenn mich nicht alles irrt, da so fettig!
> 
> Dorschfleisch ist wirklich ziemlich schnell trocken...
> 
> ...


 
...ich werde assistieren :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...hab gerade mal geguckt Butterfisch ist ein Barschartiger, auch Buttermakrele gennant, lebt in Küstengewässern #c hast recht kein Torsk


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Übringend geile Stichworte... :q

*bacardi, dudeldudeldumtaumelbum, ihrseidjaallebesoffen, milchbubi, schnitzel
*


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Übringend geile Stichworte... :q
> 
> *bacardi, dudeldudeldumtaumelbum, ihrseidjaallebesoffen, milchbubi, schnitzel
> *




:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#d#d#d  wer macht sowas |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mir sind 3 schöne Dorsche verunglückt, beim Versuch die zu räuchern...
> Die hats voll vom Haken gehauen und hat ne riesen Sauerei im Ofen gegeben!#q|rolleyes
> Wie räucherst du die denn?



Tach'chen miteinander.

Dirk, ich räucher sie immer ohne Kopf. Dann nehme ich Doppelhaken und knalle die zwischen den Bauchlappen in die Mittelgräte. Vorher mind. 12h in Lake eingelegt und nicht zu lange geräuchert ist das oberlecker.
Habe schon so einige Möchtegern Fischgourmets überzeugen können.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tach'chen miteinander.
> 
> Dirk, ich räucher sie immer ohne Kopf. Dann nehme ich Doppelhaken und knalle die zwischen den Bauchlappen in die Mittelgräte. Vorher mind. 12h in Lake eingelegt und nicht zu lange geräuchert ist das oberlecker.
> Habe schon so einige Möchtegern Fischgourmets überzeugen können.#6



Gut! Zwei Kochdorsche hab ich auch noch. Werd ich dann mal mit einlegen...:q

Tom, guck auch mal büdde in die Interessengemeinschaft zum MFT.
Hab da bissel geändert und was zur NANA Tour geschrieben!


----------



## nemles (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab geguckt und für gut befunden.

Haddu fein macht  #v


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, Andy-san

Wenn Du hier arbeiten müßtest, hättest Du heute Regenfrei |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
na hoffentlich regnet das nachher nicht, muß doch noch ein paar Aale für Sa besorgen und da kann es ruhig mal trocken sein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr beiden #h

na denn wollen wir mal hoffen das es hier auch bald los geht hab gestern ne hardcoreschicht hinter mir war erst kurz nach 21 uhr zu hause so fühl ich mich auch gerade|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ups... hab ich mich erschrocken 

Moin Chris, #h Ich würde den Wasserhahn ja gerne abstellen. Hier schifft das schon die ganze Nacht. Schöner gemütlicher Landregen. Eigentlich bestes Angelwetter.#6

Fang die Schlängler!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups... hab ich mich erschrocken
> 
> Moin Chris, #h Ich würde den Wasserhahn ja gerne abstellen. Hier schifft das schon die ganze Nacht. Schöner gemütlicher Landregen. Eigentlich bestes Angelwetter.#6
> 
> Fang die Schlängler!!!



nix abstellen ! weiterleiten !!!


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nix abstellen ! weiterleiten !!!



Mal versuchen:

Hex hex


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was geht den jetze haste schon nen schups gegeben |kopfkrateben noch sonne jetzt wind und komplett bedeckt#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups... hab ich mich erschrocken
> 
> *...wieso so Schreckhaft heut' morgen #c*
> 
> ...


 


 mach ich


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was geht den jetze haste schon nen schups gegeben |kopfkrateben noch sonne jetzt wind und komplett bedeckt#6



#c#c Muß der falsche Zauberspruch gewesen sein, hier geht das auf einmal richtig ab.
Wird wohl ein etwas feuchter Weg zur Arbeit werden.|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #c#c Muß der falsche Zauberspruch gewesen sein, hier geht das auf einmal richtig ab.
> Wird wohl ein etwas feuchter Weg zur Arbeit werden.|gr:



na denn heute mit fahrrad #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...habt ihr das gesehen, da haut der Typ "Neuigkeiten" über die Sirius,gleich in 20 verschiedenen thrööts, die gleiche alte Info rein #c #d das weiß doch inzwischen jeder |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn heute mit fahrrad #6



Da ich immer mit dem Radel fahre..... Werde ich heute mal zu Fuß. Kann ich den Regenschirm besser halten|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da ich immer mit dem Radel fahre..... Werde ich heute mal zu Fuß. Kann ich den Regenschirm besser halten|supergri



das iss natürlich ne gute entscheidung #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...habt ihr das gesehen, da haut der Typ "Neuigkeiten" über die Sirius,gleich in 20 verschiedenen thrööts, die gleiche alte Info rein #c #d das weiß doch inzwischen jeder |rolleyes



wie iss das thema sirius immer noch nicht vom tisch|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...habt ihr das gesehen, da haut der Typ "Neuigkeiten" über die Sirius,gleich in 20 verschiedenen thrööts, die gleiche alte Info rein #c #d das weiß doch inzwischen jeder |rolleyes



Und das haste gerade alles gelesen? Siehst, hadder doch sein Ziel erreicht|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie iss das thema sirius immer noch nicht vom tisch|bigeyes



Doch, nur manche merken das nicht.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso 
so ich werd mal los hoffendlich wird ein kurzer tach
bis denne #h


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:#h Hex hex


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und das haste gerade alles gelesen? Siehst, hadder doch sein Ziel erreicht|bigeyes


 

|bigeyes|bigeyes;+ jau genau 4x das gleiche #d wenn das das Ziel ist #r geiler Typ, da hat er mich ja voll dran gekriegt |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hau rein Andy

hoffe der regen haut hier bald ab und verzieht sich bis Freitag abend nach SAW  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ich werd' mich dann auch mal dran machen den Wagen zu laden und mich richtung Elbe aufmachen.
Ich wünsch einen angenehmen Tag mit wenig Regen  (ausgenohmen SAW )

Bis später
Chris


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> So ich werd' mich dann auch mal dran machen den Wagen zu laden und mich richtung Elbe aufmachen.
> Ich wünsch einen angenehmen Tag mit wenig Regen  (ausgenohmen SAW )
> 
> Bis später
> Chris



Jou, schönen Tach am Wasser und PETRI HEIL #h


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin....
na da ist der andy wohl doch aufm dach.........
habt ihr eigentlich schonmal die wettervorhersage fürs we angeschaut???:v:v:v
kann ja wohl nicht angehen.......
da hat andy sich mit dem zauberspruch wohl für die falschen tage schlechtes wetter gewünscht 
aber ich meiner fee auch schon bescheid gesagt.....

aber #ywenn man #g dann kommts auf den ein oder anderen tropfen auch nicht an.......

so wünsch euch dann mal viel spaß auf arbeit,ich muss erst gegen 13.30 uhr los.........


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Mann, immer wenn ich hier was schreiben kann, dann ist keiner mehr da...:c#q
Na ja, ich wünsch euch allen nen Schnellrumgehtag!:q

Und egal, wie das Wetter am WE wird, wir rocken SAW!:vik:


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denk ich auch........
mit sonne wäre es natürlich noch besser........
aber der liebe gott wird sich schon was einfallen lassen.......
denk mal nicht das er uns im regen stehen lässt.......
wo kommst du eigenltlich her dirk???hattest ja mal was von 450 km geschrieben bis zum andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> denk ich auch........
> mit sonne wäre es natürlich noch besser........
> aber der liebe gott wird sich schon was einfallen lassen.......
> denk mal nicht das er uns im regen stehen lässt....... Sei vorsichtig mit Gott! Die ist manchmal böse und gemein!!!:q
> wo kommst du eigenltlich her dirk???hattest ja mal was von 450 km geschrieben bis zum andy



Ich komme in etwa genau aus Deutschlands Mitte!
Kleiner Tipp: Habe WW auf dem Nummernschild stehen...:vik:


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,alles klar.........
na dann habt ihr ja immer ne ganz schöne strecke zu fahren wenns anne see geht.......


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah,alles klar.........
> na dann habt ihr ja immer ne ganz schöne strecke zu fahren wenns anne see geht.......




Ach, nicht sooo wild!
5 - 5 1/2 Std sind schnell rum...:q:vik:
Liz und ich sind ja Gernefahrer!

Nur Stau und Blitzer sind doof.
Ersteres kann man mit bissel Glück umfahren und die schnieken Fotos sind Dank "Frau Becker" auch so gut wie ausgeschlossen!


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja wenn man sie an board hat ist es auf jeden fall eine gute geschichte......
hast du sie als radio oder auch als seperates gerät(also son ding für die scheibe)?

fahrt ihr eigentlich zur BKT auch schon früher???
bzw bleibt ihr das ganze we anner see???


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja wenn man sie an board hat ist es auf jeden fall eine gute geschichte......
> hast du sie als radio oder auch als seperates gerät(also son ding für die scheibe)?
> Haben ne mobile Frau Becker, da mehr als ein Auto... außerdem kennt sie sich auch in fremden Fußgängerzonen gut aus! Mögen es lieber flexibel...:q
> fahrt ihr eigentlich zur BKT auch schon früher???
> bzw bleibt ihr das ganze we anner see???



Wir fahren 10 Tage hoch nach Laboe!
Bleiben vom 08.ten - 17.ten August...


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ....
man, den ganzen Morgen fetten Regen hier :-(
in der Tat soll es am WE auch nicht viel besser sein :c
na mal sehen ...


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso.......wusste nicht das ihr nen fuhrpark habt ;-)
hab noch nie einen gesehen der mit nem navi durch die stadt läuft,hast das echt schonmal gemacht???
achso,habt ihr dann eigentlich noch öfter vor zu angeln wenn ihr in laboe seit???


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin ....
> man, den ganzen Morgen fetten Regen hier :-(
> in der Tat soll es am WE auch nicht viel besser sein :c
> na mal sehen ...


 
moin,moin
jo hier bei uns siehts auch nicht besser aus,richtiges mist wetter hier und hier soll es nach vorhersagen auch so bleiben.......


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> achso.......wusste nicht das ihr nen fuhrpark habt ;-)
> hab noch nie einen gesehen der mit nem navi durch die stadt läuft,hast das echt schonmal gemacht???
> achso,habt ihr dann eigentlich noch öfter vor zu angeln wenn ihr in laboe seit???




Gutes neues Pic!#6

Na ja, Fuhrpark ist übertrieben. Wir zwei Autos, meine Eltern Eins... Da ist's schon praktisch, wenn man das Ding hin und her tauschen kann.:q
An das Navi kannst ja Kopfhörer anschließen, dann fällt das nicht auf.
Aber gemacht hab ich das auch noch nicht! Nur, die Option ist da.

Klar wollen wir mehr als einmal angeln gehen...
Schnacken wir am WE mal drüber!:m


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja das andere pic find ich gehört nicht wirklich in ein ANGEL forum.........

ich finde die vorstellung nur recht lustig wenn man inner stadt einen mit ner kleinen lisa(navi)rumlaufen sieht und sich den weg per lautsprecher ansagen lässt ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja das andere pic find ich gehört nicht wirklich in ein ANGEL forum......... Besser ist das!
> 
> ich finde die vorstellung nur recht lustig wenn man inner stadt einen mit ner kleinen lisa(navi)rumlaufen sieht und sich den weg per lautsprecher ansagen lässt ;-)




Hey, Vorsicht, wenn Liz das von klein und so liest...|bigeyes:q

Ich glaub, dann kriegste Samstag ein Problemchen!


Unsere Frau Becker ist *nicht* die Lisa!!!#d


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

huch sorry,da hab ich nicht dran gedacht.........
hoffentlich krieg ich nicht all zu großen ärger......;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> huch sorry,da hab ich nicht dran gedacht.........
> hoffentlich krieg ich nicht all zu großen ärger......;-)




Ach Quatsch! Ein guter Gesichtschirurg wird dich schon wieder hin kriegen...:m


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na,gut dann bin ich ja beruhigt........
hab mir schon die übelsten gedanken gemacht.......
aber du wirst da ja schon erfahrung gemacht haben,deswegen hab ich vollstes vertrauen in deine aussage ;-)


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*






Schiffskollision in MEINEM Angelrevier und vierhundert TONNEN Diesel in die Elbe gelaufen.






Hoffentlich kriegen die Jungs und Mädels vom THW und Feuerwehr halbwegs in den Griff.


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ist echt übel die geschichte,warst schon dort und hast geschaut????


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja ist echt übel die geschichte,warst schon dort und hast geschaut????



Habs versucht. War am Sperrwerk. Nix zu sehen.
Weiter zu meiner Angelstelle kam ich nicht, alles abgesperrt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann, so ne Kagge!#d|uhoh:

Da kann man echt nur hoffen, dass die ganze Geschichte glimpflich abgeht...


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Habs versucht. War am Sperrwerk. Nix zu sehen.
> Weiter zu meiner Angelstelle kam ich nicht, alles abgesperrt.


 
na das ja echt super kagge...........
na dann wollen wir mal hofen das unsere freiwilligen das wieder hin kriegen.......


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kam gerade auf HH1 ein Bericht drüber.

Wenn der Versuch, den Teppich in den Oortkaten Hafen zu leiten klappt, könnte es "glimpflich" ausgehen.

Ansonsten.....:v:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> So ich werd' mich dann auch mal dran machen den Wagen zu laden und mich richtung Elbe aufmachen.
> Ich wünsch einen angenehmen Tag mit wenig Regen  (ausgenohmen SAW )
> 
> Bis später
> Chris



jau er war da bin 3 mal klatsch nass geworden und gerade erst von der arbeit rein|gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast natürlich recht :v

Bis irgendwann ich bin raus 
Chris


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau er war da bin 3 mal klatsch nass geworden und gerade erst von der arbeit rein|gr:



Ups, da ist ja jemand richtig angefressen|bigeyes Wolltest doch Regen haben :m



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ist ja ein ganz witziger...
> #d#d das muss man sich doch echt nicht geben #d#d
> unterste Schublade.
> 
> ...



Watt geht denn nu ab? #c Heute etwas dünnhäutig?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo chris jetzt haste was nich recht verstanden lese bitte zwei mal wenn du nich nachkommst er hat da was verwechselt und das kann ja wohl jedem passieren . da geht mir echt der kragen hoch#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups, da ist ja jemand richtig angefressen|bigeyes Wolltest doch Regen haben :m
> 
> 
> 
> Watt geht denn nu ab? #c Heute etwas dünnhäutig?



ups warst schneller
moin tom und sowas nach einem ansträngenden tag |gr:


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups warst schneller
> moin tom und sowas nach einem ansträngenden tag |gr:



Kannste laut sagen. Anstrengender Tag.|gr:|evil:

Man gebe mir einen wehrlosen, auf das ich ihn verprügeln kann.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kannste laut sagen. Anstrengender Tag.|gr:|evil:
> 
> Man gebe mir einen wehrlosen, auf das ich ihn verprügeln kann.



|good:


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was ist denn los mit chris,ich glaub ich komm hier auch nicht mit obwohl ich den ganzen tag online war???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schiffskollision in MEINEM Angelrevier und vierhundert TONNEN Diesel in die Elbe gelaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so nu erstmal wieder zum thema kommen
mönsch tom das iss ja echt mal wieder ne traurige info ,hoffendlich bekommen die leute vom thw und der feuerwehr das in griff .schade um die jetzt schon verseuchten fische aber leider passieren solch unfälle ob auf see,land oder zu luft.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu erstmal wieder zum thema kommen
> mönsch tom das iss ja echt mal wieder ne traurige info ,hoffendlich bekommen die leute vom thw und der feuerwehr das in griff .schade um die jetzt schon verseuchten fische aber leider passieren solch unfälle ob auf see,land oder zu luft.
> greez
> andy



Die meisten Angelverbände an der Elbe raten momentan, das Angeln einzustellen.:c

Andy, dann muß Dein Teich herhalten :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die meisten Angelverbände an der Elbe raten momentan, das Angeln einzustellen.:c
> 
> Andy, dann muß Dein Teich herhalten :m




klar gerne doch tom :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy San, worauf angeln wir denn so???

Damit ich weiß, was ich für Gerät mitbringen muß.

Spinn oder Grund/Posenausrüstung?|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Andy San, worauf angeln wir denn so???
> 
> Damit ich weiß, was ich für Gerät mitbringen muß.
> 
> Spinn oder Grund/Posenausrüstung?|kopfkrat



Plötzen, Rotfeder, Rapfen, Forellen, Stör, Hecht (da komme ich ins Spiel), Barsch, Eisschollen, Saiblinge, Ukelei, Flußkrebs, Rotaugen, Schleie, Brassen, Aal, Quappen etc... 


Nimm also alles mit|bla:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Plötzen, Rotfeder, Rapfen, Forellen, Stör, Hecht (da komme ich ins Spiel), Barsch, Eisschollen, Saiblinge, Ukelei, Flußkrebs, Rotaugen, Schleie, Brassen, Aal, Quappen etc...
> 
> 
> Nimm also alles mit|bla:




Neinnnnnnnnnnn!

Genau das wollte ich nicht hören!#q#q#q
Also doch den Hänger, pardon PKW Anhänger mitnehmen...|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach jetzt auf einmal ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Andy San, worauf angeln wir denn so???
> 
> Damit ich weiß, was ich für Gerät mitbringen muß.
> 
> Spinn oder Grund/Posenausrüstung?|kopfkrat



kannst auf aal ,karpfen ,zander fischen und was so an weißfisch im wasser iss .

achso ich hau das mal gleich hier rein muß ich nich jedem ne pn schicken.
29410 mahlsdorf
bahnhofsalle 25 
von da hol ich euch ab sind zu fuß c.a 3 min und mit auto 1 min bis ans wasser. 
falls noch jemand kommen möchte der bock auf bisschen gemütlich pardy mit räuchern hat . einfach pn schicken
hier noch meine aktuelle tel.nr 01746047429

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Neinnnnnnnnnnn!
> 
> Genau das wollte ich nicht hören!#q#q#q
> Also doch den Hänger, pardon PKW Anhänger mitnehmen...|kopfkrat|rolleyes



Da ja hauptsächlich die Kinder angeln sollen, Pose auf Weisfisch.

Wat die Papas machen???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin lutze


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach jetzt auf einmal ;-)



Kleiner, kostenloser Tip am Rande: Bei schnellaufenden Trööds (wie diesem hier) den Vorgänger mit zitieren.:m

Dann weiß jeder gleich, auf welchen Beitrag Du Dich beziehst.
Das beugt etwas Irritationen vor, selbst wenn man (so wie ich immer) drei oder mehr Beiträge beim Schreiben verpaßt hat.:m


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja da ich ja keine kinder habe muss ich dann wohl als kind auch angeln und zu gucken wie ihr..............

ps:bezog sich auf tom ;-)


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Andy.

jetzt kommen alle und fischen dir den teich leer . lach ....


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja da ich ja keine kinder habe muss ich dann wohl als kind auch angeln und zu gucken wie ihr..............



Das mit dem Gucken wie wir vergiß mal ganz schnell. Es sei den, Dein Chirurg ist so gut, das er Dir das Dauergrinsen operativ entfernen kann


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Neinnnnnnnnnnn!
> 
> Genau das wollte ich nicht hören!#q#q#q
> Also doch den Hänger, pardon PKW Anhänger mitnehmen...|kopfkrat|rolleyes


 

ach jetzt auf einmal doch soviel ;-)


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> moin Andy.
> 
> jetzt kommen alle und fischen dir den teich leer . lach ....



Da geb ich Dir erst mal ein Herzloses Willkommen im Board :m


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gucken wie wir vergiß mal ganz schnell. Es sei den, Dein Chirurg ist so gut, das er Dir das Dauergrinsen operativ entfernen kann


 

ach dirk wird mir schon ein empfehlen.....
hatte er vorhin schonmal angedeutet...........


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> moin Andy.
> 
> jetzt kommen alle und fischen dir den teich leer . lach ....



du bist ja wohl hoffendlich auch da #6


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> moin moin


 

ja von mir auch ein herzliches wilkommen hier..............
du bist doch bestimmt der kumpel von andy von dem er uns schon soviel erzählt hat ;-)


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach dirk wird mir schon ein empfehlen.....
> hatte er vorhin schonmal angedeutet...........



Der angedeutete kann auch verbrannte Vorderläufe wieder auf Zack bringen...

Nicht, Dieeerk?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey bo, Wellcome to the MFT!#h

Andy will's ja nicht anders mit seinem Teich.
Müssen dem Kerl mal zeigen, was er da alles so drinne hat...|rolleyes


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du bist ja wohl hoffendlich auch da #6


 leider nicht . wir fahren samstag in urlaub .:-(


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja von mir auch ein herzliches wilkommen hier..............
> du bist doch bestimmt der kumpel von andy von dem er uns schon soviel erzählt hat ;-)



nee das iss der holger und der mario aber lutze iss auch schon ein bekannter.solange kennen wir uns ja noch nich .aber doller typ #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> leider nicht . wir fahren samstag in urlaub .:-(



mönsch schade aber da kommen ja noch andere gelegenheiten mario iss voll am ab:v das er wieder los mußte .bohranlagen verteidigen


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt kennen uns grad ne woche . ich kenn holger aber schon ca 10 jahre naja und majo 3 oder so


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Der angedeutete kann auch verbrannte Vorderläufe wieder auf Zack bringen...
> 
> Nicht, Dieeerk?




Yo, hat er bei unserm Ältesten auch wieder ganz gut hin bekommen...
Kann dir gern die Adressse weitergeben @ Matze!:m


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch schade aber da kommen ja noch andere gelegenheiten mario iss voll am ab:v das er wieder los mußte .bohranlagen verteidigen


 
lach ich hab noch 4 wochen frei


----------



## celler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee das iss der holger und der mario aber lutze iss auch schon ein bekannter.solange kennen wir uns ja noch nich .aber doller typ #6


 
achso,sorry dann hab ichs verwechselt...........


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Dorsch 48!#h

Nicht immer nur lesen, auch mal mitgeschrieben...

Ein ehemaliger Offizier wird doch wohl nicht sooo schüchtern sein!


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> achso,sorry dann hab ichs verwechselt...........


 

macht ja nicht . moin erstmal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> lach ich hab noch 4 wochen frei



naja mario iss ja auch bald drann |supergri der hatte vlt ne lust loszufahren sach ich dir |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> lach ich hab noch 4 wochen frei




Wie kommt man denn dazu?|kopfkrat Will ich auch.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> achso,sorry dann hab ichs verwechselt...........




nee haste nich hab ja fast nie namen genannt|rolleyes und bei dem stoff hier kann man sowieso nich alles behalten|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> achso,sorry dann hab ichs verwechselt...........





Matze, das gibt mir echt zu denken mit dir!|rolleyes
So alt biste doch noch gar nicht...

Bei meiner Oma fing das erst mit 75 an!


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja mario iss ja auch bald drann |supergri der hatte vlt ne lust loszufahren sach ich dir |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
ich hab ihn montag auch noch kurz getroffen . er sah nich glücklich aus. lag aber vielleicht auch daran,das es noch vorm mittag war


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von mir denn auch mal nen tach gesagt dorsch 48


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Matze, das gibt mir echt zu denken mit dir!|rolleyes
> So alt biste doch noch gar nicht...
> 
> Bei meiner Oma fing das erst mit 75 an!



|supergri


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn dazu?|kopfkrat Will ich auch.


 na dann such dir nen job aufn bohrturm


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ich hab ihn montag auch noch kurz getroffen . er sah nich glücklich aus. lag aber vielleicht auch daran,das es noch vorm mittag war



da war doch was |kopfkrat vormittags|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> na dann such dir nen job aufn bohrturm



Ich hab ja nix gegen Arbeiten, aber Hände und Füße müssen Ruhe haben


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> na dann such dir nen job aufn bohrturm



Net schlecht! Hatte ich auch mal vor...#6

Doch dann kam doch alles anders!|rolleyes


----------



## bo74 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ..wünsch euch noch nen schönen abend ..ich muß jetzt in den frauenruheraum .....#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Günni!#h

Mensch, richtig viel Wallung hier heut Abend!:vik:


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> so ..wünsch euch noch nen schönen abend ..ich muß jetzt in den frauenruheraum .....#h



Dann ein gutes Nächtle.#h#h Und bis bald am Wasser. Genau an der Stelle, wo das Wasser bis ans Ufer geht..


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten abend   zusammen.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend günni#h

so leute würd gerne noch was hier bleiben aber die nacht iss ja immer so früh zu ende deshalb sach ich denn mal nacht gesagt bis morgen in friedlicher runde#6
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Guten abend   zusammen.#h



Nabend Günni,#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Leude!|wavey:

Wir geh'n auch noch bissel auf die Spielwiese und dann |schlaf:!

Bis morgen, wir lesen uns...:m


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, Leude!|wavey:
> 
> Wir geh'n auch noch bissel auf die Spielwiese und dann |schlaf:!
> 
> Bis morgen, wir lesen uns...:m



Gute Idee,,, Das mit der Spielwiese |bigeyes:m


Bis morgen #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
auch schon fertich mit schlafen wie sieht das wetter bei dir aus


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy, #h

Blauer Himmel mit leichten Schäfchenwolken. Aber irgendwie verdächtig ruhig. Keine Piepmätze am Brüllen...|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Andy, #h
> 
> Blauer Himmel mit leichten Schäfchenwolken. Aber irgendwie verdächtig ruhig. Keine Piepmätze am Brüllen...|kopfkrat



iss ja komisch hier iss völlig bedeckt.zu den piepmätzen kann ich nix sagen bin noch nich wach genug um schon irgendwas zu hören


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bin noch nich wach genug um schon irgendwas zu hören



Kalte Dusche hilft. Mußt ja damit nicht wieder warten, bis Du auf dem Dach bist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja nu gehts langsam hab .aber aufen dach dusche ich doch nu mal am liebsten weiste was ich an wassergeld spare |supergri
so muß mal schnell arbeitskniften machen habs gestern abend nicht mehr geschaft #d|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so schönen tach denn mal ich hau ab 
greez
andy #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin gesacht!#h

Nur noch 1 1/2 Tage arbeiten und dann geht's ab nach SAW...|jump:

Heut Abend erst mal legger Grillfleisch einlegen!
Mann, wird das ne feine Paaaardy.:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber damit nemles sich nicht länger zurücklehnt und meint, dass ihn keiner hier verpfiffen hätte, sag ich mal nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






nemles schrieb:


> Ich komme täglich zwischen fünf und sechs, es sei denn, Frauchen hat was anderes mit mir vor.


----------



## bo74 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man seit ihr alle früh wach ... ich bin jetzt auch aufgestanden .


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin
kann mir mal einer sage wie man zur spätschicht verschlafen kann???
ich habs heut auf jeden fall gescheft.....
fang um 13.30 an und bin erst um 14 uhr aufgestanden.........
son mist,wieder minusstunden...........

so für mich sinds noch genau 2 tage und dann gehts ab ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann, jetzt schreibt doch Einer mal was mit mir...|rolleyes

Mir ist laaaaangweilig und der schaiß Tag geht nicht rum!#q


----------



## Liz261280 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann, jetzt schreibt doch Einer mal was mit mir...|rolleyes
> 
> Mir ist laaaaangweilig und der schaiß Tag geht nicht rum!#q



:g Hallo Papa, hier ist der Louis! Wir haben ein Kino aufgebaut! :vik:


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Gemeinde |wavey:


Hat mich also doch einer verpfeift #q#q#q


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> :g Hallo Papa, hier ist der Louis! Wir haben ein Kino aufgebaut! :vik:


 
na dann freut der papa sich bestimmt wenn er nach haus kommt,hier unterhält sich ja keiner mit ihm ;-)

@dirk,wie lang arbeitest denn immer?


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Gemeinde |wavey:
> 
> 
> Hat mich also doch einer verpfeift #q#q#q


 

tja du bist hier nirgends unbeobachtet ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Gemeinde |wavey:
> 
> 
> Hat mich also doch einer verpfeift #q#q#q




Komm, du legst das doch drauf an!:q

So'n Ferkel paßt aber auch irgendwie zu dir...:m

Also, meine Stimme hast du.






P.S.: Ich hab den ollen Ferkelfahnder nicht hergelockt!!!


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Komm, du legst das doch drauf an!:q
> 
> So'n Ferkel paßt aber auch irgendwie zu dir...:m
> 
> ...



Ne, ich weiß schon, wers war :q

Hab mir schon einen anderen Kandidaten angesehen, der macht locker das Rennen. Brauche ich mir also keine Sorgen um meine geliebte Signatur machen :vik:



Wat sacht der Wetterbericht fürs WE?


----------



## Liz261280 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ne, ich weiß schon, wers war :q
> 
> Hab mir schon einen anderen Kandidaten angesehen, der macht locker das Rennen. Brauche ich mir also keine Sorgen um meine geliebte Signatur machen :vik:
> 
> ...


 Bei uns ist es grau in grau, kann also nur besser sein beim Andy  :vik:


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,wohne ja auch nur 100 km von ihm weg und hier siehts genau so grau in grau aus.
aber ihr könnt euch ja nicht beschweren,ihr habt euch ja für andy bis freitag schlechts wetter gewünscht ;-)


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

will euch nicht die laune verderben

*Wetter* für *Salzwedel*
 - Zu iGoogle hinzufügen
*17 °C*
*Bewölkt*
Wind: W mit 0 km/h
Feuchtigkeit: 52 %

Do





18 °C | 12 °C
Fr




21 °C | 13 °C
Sa




20 °C | 12 °C
So




18 °C | 10 °C​



|kopfkrat#d:v


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soll doch der Himmel sich noch ordentlich ausweinen |rolleyes
Dann hat er wenigstens für das WE keine Tränen mehr.|supergri#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh tom mein glückwunsch zum ferkelchen :q:q:q:q:q:q

also salzwedel hat ne super wettergrenze wenns so bleibt wie heute dann haben wir nen trocknen tag und laut wetter online sieht es so aus.
hab gerade feierabend mann das schafft die woche schon 48 stunden aufen zettel |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh tom mein glückwunsch zum ferkelchen :q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> also salzwedel hat ne super wettergrenze wenns so bleibt wie heute dann haben wir nen trocknen tag und laut wetter online sieht es so aus.
> hab gerade feierabend mann das schafft die woche schon 48 stunden aufen zettel |uhoh:




Harr, harr, harr.#d

Kanste ja morgen auf die 58h kommen. Hauptsache, Du bist WE fit den Räucherofen zu bedienen. Grillen nehme ich Dir gerne ab #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich gib mein bestes #6 aber eigendlich reichts für diese woche auch hab echt die schnauze voll


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal was anderes: Haddu klein Barsche und Plötzen im Teich, so für Zwergie zum Stippen? So auf Brot und Mädchen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Haddu klein Barsche und Plötzen im Teich, so für Zwergie zum Stippen? So auf Brot und Mädchen?



klar doch viel zu viel da ich ja keine hechte habe und die zander schaffen das nich wegzuhauen


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar doch viel zu viel da ich ja keine hechte habe und die zander schaffen das nich wegzuhauen




Supi, dann mach ich dem Lütten eine feinie Stippe fertig. Kann er mit Dirk seinen um die Wette angeln.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau dann haben die lütten was zu tuen.
so ich hau mir jetzt erstmal paar steaks inne pfanne und dann gehts inne koje


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin
> kann mir mal einer sage wie man zur spätschicht verschlafen kann???
> ich habs heut auf jeden fall gescheft.....
> fang um 13.30 an und bin erst um 14 uhr aufgestanden.........
> ...



neeee das kann ich dir auch nich erklären ich bin jeden tag spätestens um 6 wach damit meine ich die wochenenden#d|uhoh: und in der woche ab um 5 das funktioniert sogar ohne wecker.#6


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> neeee das kann ich dir auch nich erklären ich bin jeden tag spätestens um 6 wach damit meine ich die wochenenden#d|uhoh: und in der woche ab um 5 das funktioniert sogar ohne wecker.#6


 
naja du hast ja auch deine geregelten zeiten zum aufstehen.
ich arbeite ja in drei schichten,mal muss ich tags über pennen dann wieder nachts,dann halb und halb.......ist echt zum kotzen.......
mit was angelt ihr am we.........
muss ich noch eein zwei köder kaufen???
oder wollen wir das lieber alles aufs trinken belassen???
meine freundin würde auch gern mal son bisschen das angeln probierren,ist das möglich oder werd ich dann du nur baumhänger haben???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja du hast ja auch deine geregelten zeiten zum aufstehen.
> ich arbeite ja in drei schichten,mal muss ich tags über pennen dann wieder nachts,dann halb und halb.......ist echt zum kotzen.......
> mit was angelt ihr am we.........
> muss ich noch eein zwei köder kaufen???
> ...



na nen paar würmer haben wir schon hier und zum angeln lernen iss der teich genau richtig für deine freundin. so ich hau jetzt ab ins bettchen
bis denne
andy


----------



## celler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wunderbar.........
na dann mal jute nacht..........
werd jetzt auch feierabend machen........
bis denne............


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom |wavey:
endlich freitag |laola:


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|jump:|jump:


Moin Andy, wurde auch mal langsam Zeit.
Halber Tag heute noch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |jump:|jump:
> 
> 
> Moin Andy, wurde auch mal langsam Zeit.
> Halber Tag heute noch



wie halber tag ich glaub davon werd ich wohl träumen dürfen |uhoh:
vor 18 uhr wird das wohl heute auch nix mit viel glück schaffen wir es nichtmal bis 18 uhr. aber egal ich denke einfach an morgen .das holt mich dann wieder runter#6


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau!
So, ich muß los, sonst schaffe ich mein Tagewerk nicht.
Viel Spaß und nette Vorfreude#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau!
> So, ich muß los, sonst schaffe ich mein Tagewerk nicht.
> Viel Spaß und nette Vorfreude#h



wie jetzt es iss zehn vor sechs |bigeyes
naja denn auch viel spaß |wavey:
bis denne


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin.......
juhu,endlich freitag......
dirk wann fahrt ihr heut denn los???


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wunderbar.........
> na dann mal jute nacht..........
> werd jetzt auch feierabend machen........
> bis denne............




Moin!#h

Boah, Matze! Deine Signatur ist voll nervig!!!|uhoh:
Willste damit hier im Board irgendwen bekehren?#c

Zum Müll, wir sind alle Angler und zu bestimmt 99% an der Sauberkeit unserer Natur interessiert!

Dann, als Zweites schreibst du was von Suchfunktion nutzen und blablabla...#q
Hast du das selbst schon so verinnerlicht?|rolleyes

Bitte, erst bissele überlegen, bevor du mit dem erhobenen Zeigefingerchen wackelst!:q


Nichts für Ungut!


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry,hab das nur irgend wo kopiert,fands cool............

so besser ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> sorry,hab das nur irgend wo kopiert,fands cool............




Ja, war ja bestimmt gut gemeint. 
Kommt aber voll Oberlehrerhaft rüber!

Und kopieren ist auch kagge!
Mach lieber dein eigenes Ding!!!:q

Auch "Sorry", wenn ich dich jetzt heut morgen so bissel anmache.#h

Aber das geht mir halt etwas auf'n Zeiger und mußte raus.|rolleyes#c


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach kein ding.........
war ja nur mal ein versuch ;-)


bist auf arbeit oder hast heut frei???
hast klamotten schon gepackt???
wat habt ihr für wetter bei euch??


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> so besser ;-)



Na ja, besser schon!
Aber meinste, das mit dem Müll dürfte nicht Jedem hier klar sein?

Bastel dir doch lieber irgendwas Eigenes, eben eine zu dir passende Sig zusammen...
Weil die momentane kommt so "StockimArschlike" rüber!#h|supergri


Hier sind doch sowieso alle per "du"!|supergri
Ist doch virtuell. Da sprech ich doch Keinen mit "Sie" an.|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach kein ding.........
> war ja nur mal ein versuch ;-)
> 
> 
> bist auf arbeit oder hast heut frei???




Bin auf der Arbeit! 
Grad ne englische Anleitung am schreiben...
Wenigstens rast dabei die Zeit!

Hätte ich frei, würde ich noch schlafen!!!:q


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt reichts mir aber ........
soll ich mein profil auch noch löschen ???

werd mir mal mühe geben,wat neues zu basteln......

ich mein deine signatur ist ja auch nicht der burner.........|supergri|supergri


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hätte ich frei, würde ich noch schlafen!!!:q


 

naja ich muss auch erst um 11 auf arbeit sein und bin schon wach.......
muss aber auch noch auto waschen,zum friseur,ins münz mallorca.......


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jetzt reichts mir aber ........
> soll ich mein profil auch noch löschen ???
> 
> *Wenn du schon grad dabei bist...#y
> ...


 *

Hat aber mit mir zu tun!!!:vik:
Und in etwa 320 Tagen kommt da auch wieder was Neues hin...
*


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na gut........
dann werd ich mir mal die tage was einfallen lassen.......
wetter bei euch???
hier immernoch recht durchwachsen.......


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na gut........
> dann werd ich mir mal die tage was einfallen lassen.......
> wetter bei euch???
> hier immernoch recht durchwachsen.......




Hier schiffts und ist grau in grau!#q

Soll aber angeblich zum Samstag etwas besser werden...:q
Andy hat ja wohl bissel Unterstand vor Ort und wir bringen uns passende Klamotten mit, dann stört uns das Wetter recht wenig!:vik:


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

riiiiiiiiichtig......
warst du schonmal bei ihm oder auch noch nicht???


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen,
so nu muß ich auch mal, ist ja richtig lustig bei euch |rolleyes:q 



celler schrieb:


> jetzt reichts mir aber ........
> soll ich mein profil auch noch löschen ???
> 
> *..das wär das beste *
> ...


 
..immerhin nichts geklautes :vik:



> *BrUsTvErGrÖsSeRuNg DuRcH hAnDaUfLeGeN,tErMiN nAcH vErEiNbArUnG#h#h#h#h#h*


 
edit: mit dieser Signatur lieber matze, ist das Niveau gerade unter der Kellertreppe verschwunden, das ist doch kein Porno Forum #d ...alter du bist echt krass #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na gut........
> dann werd ich mir mal die tage was einfallen lassen.......
> wetter bei euch???
> hier immernoch recht durchwachsen.......




Hier schiffts und ist grau in grau!#q

Soll aber angeblich zum Samstag etwas besser werden...:q
Andy hat ja wohl bissel Unterstand vor Ort und wir bringen uns passende Klamotten mit, dann stört uns das Wetter recht wenig!:vik:


Nee, war auch noch nicht bei Andy vor Ort!


Edit: @Chris, wer ist unter der Kellertreppe??? )

Wenigstens macht er sich jetzt mal Gedanken... ;-)


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach man,ich bin doch sensible,macht mich nicht alle fertig..........
ich bin nun mal die porno queen ;+;+;+|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

tante edit:ich muss jetzt erstmal los,meld mich dann später wenn ich auf arbeit bin wieder.........


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach man,ich bin doch sensible,macht mich nicht alle fertig..........
> ich bin nun mal die porno queen ;+;+;+|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


 

...:::ZENSIERT!!!!!WEIL ES SENSIBLE GEMÜTER IN SCHWERE DERPRESSIONEN STÜRZEN KÖNNTE::::: #d porno queen, du bist so witzig, schreib mal mehr so'ne sachen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Edit: @Chris, wer ist unter der Kellertreppe??? )


 

...matze zusammen mit seiner zweitfreundin, nul nivo heißt die gute


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach man,ich bin doch sensible,macht mich nicht alle fertig..........
> ich bin nun mal die porno queen ;+;+;+|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Wie jetzt bist'n Mädel???#c
> ...





So ist die Sig schonmal ganz gut!#6
Jetzt noch was Gutes einfallen lassen und schon paßt's!


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...matze zusammen mit seiner zweitfreundin, nul nivo heißt die gute
> 
> glaub aber kaum das das noch was bringt, mal sehen :q


 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
#4|director:|stolz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*













da isser wieder


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> da isser wieder




Moin, du alter Geisterschreiber!:q


So, bin mal auch mal weg...
Bissel arbeiten!


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris,kommst du morgen auch?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> chris,kommst du morgen auch?


 
ne ich kenn die Leute hier eigentlich garnicht, ich schreib hier nur meinen ganzen Seelischen Abfall rein 

...aber vieleicht läd mich ja noch jmd. ein, dann muss ich nicht das ganze WE alleine zuhause sitzen :c


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne ich kenn die Leute hier eigentlich garnicht, ich schreib hier nur meinen ganzen Seelischen Abfall rein
> 
> ...aber vieleicht läd mich ja noch jmd. ein, dann muss ich nicht das ganze WE alleine zuhause sitzen :c


 

ja ne ist klar....................
kommst nun oder nicht???


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja ne ist klar....................
> kommst nun oder nicht???


 
..#c man weiß es noch nicht, wieso?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was bringt jetzt eigentlich jeder mit?

Liz und ich haben im Gepäck:

3-4Kg Grillschwein 
Kasten Kölsch
Kasten Limo für's Kindervolk
Ne halbe Flasche superleggeren Single Malt zum runterspülen des Räuchergutes!

Und mal gucken, was sonst noch so mitwill...


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#c mal sehen was am Ende noch benötigt wird, aber da ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht habe, werd' ich mich erstmal um Brot kümmern, sowohl flüssig als auch fest :vik:


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir bringen mit:

Getränke für die Kids;
ein, zwei Flaschen Sekt, um die Frauen gefüg...ähhhm bei Laune zu halten;
diverse Würstchen und anderes für klein und groß;
ein paar legga Steaks;
ein paar Knobibrote für den Grill;
Flasche Glengrant;
Kiste Entenstones;

und noch so andere Kleinigkeiten|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> 3-4Kg Grillschwein
> Kasten Kölsch
> Kasten Limo für's Kindervolk
> Ne halbe Flasche superleggeren Single Malt zum runterspülen des Räuchergutes!
> ...


 
...sach mal woltet ihr länger bleiben :q man gut das ich ein Haus auf Rädern :vik: und genug Zeit hab


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...sach mal woltet ihr länger bleiben :q man gut das ich ein Haus auf Rädern :vik: und genug Zeit hab




Wieso länger bleiben? Das ist gerade mal für ein Dreiviertel Wochenende. Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, was noch fehlen könnte.

(Außer natürlich Angelzeug und räucherfähiger Fisch)


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein paar Salate und en legger Nachtisch fehlt noch... |rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habe mich auch noch kurzfristig bei andy eingemietet. bringe den rest des kampfdips von heute abend, ne kiste blondes und ein paar naggen mit. werde so gegen 14 uhr aufschlagen.


----------



## bo74 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris,

du mußt mal gucken, was wir alles mitnehmen, wenn wir länger verreisen...:q


----------



## bo74 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nehmt ordentlich was mit im umkreis von 10 km gibts da nichts .-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> habe mich auch noch kurzfristig bei andy eingemietet. bringe den rest des kampfdips von heute abend, ne kiste blondes und ein paar naggen mit. werde so gegen 14 uhr aufschlagen.





Guuuden Jörn!#h


Was'n fürn Kampfdip?
Legger Knobisoße, oder was?#c#6


----------



## djoerni (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

falls wenn ihr vor ort seid noch was fehlen sollte, kann ich auf dem weg noch was einsammeln. was muss denn angeltechnisch alles mit? andy faselte was von aal, zander etc... was steht denn da an erster stelle? angeln oder spaß haben?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ein paar Salate und en legger Nachtisch fehlt noch... |rolleyes



Oh, Schatz!:k
Du willst noch Tiramisu machen???#6:q


----------



## djoerni (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

knobi chilli mayonaise. steht schon im kühlschrank. hoffe da bleibt genug über heute abend...


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> falls wenn ihr vor ort seid noch was fehlen sollte, kann ich auf dem weg noch was einsammeln. was muss denn angeltechnisch alles mit? andy faselte was von aal, zander etc... was steht denn da an erster stelle? angeln oder spaß haben?




Hmm, ich dachte an Angeln und dabei Spaß haben...:q:vik:


Ich nehm zwei Spinnen, Kinderstippe und ne Feederrute mit!|rolleyes
Da kann nix schief gehen!


----------



## djoerni (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar!


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, Schatz!:k
> Du willst noch Tiramisu machen???#6:q




Hmmm, dann kommen wir aber nicht heut abend um 18 Uhr los |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann kommen wir aber nicht heut abend um 18 Uhr los |rolleyes



|kopfkrat  Kannst Du nicht im Auto weiter machen ? #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann kommen wir aber nicht heut abend um 18 Uhr los |rolleyes




War doch auch nur ein Späßchen, Babe!:l

Auf der Abschlußtour in Dänemark gibbet das dann...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat  Kannst Du nicht im Auto weiter machen ? #c




|muahah:|good:

Eigentlich ne gute Idee!:q


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann lass ich heut abend noch ne schüssel nudelsalat machen........
bring also nudelsalat,kiste pils und paar forellen zum räuchern mit........
falls noch was anderes fehlen sollte,sagt es ruhig........


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mir fällt gerade noch etwas für die Kiddies ein:

Wenn wir Nachmittags/Abends ein kleines Feuerchen machen (Andy, diesmal wirklich nur ein kleines:q:q:q) könnten wir ja die Lütten irgendwas am Stöckchen ins Feuer halten lassen, zum Naschen.
Mir würden da spontan: Stockbrot (wo kriegt man sowas her?), Würstchen (bringe ich mit) und Kartoffeln (bringe ich auch mit) einfallen.
Jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler
sach mal ist deine Tastatur kaputt oder hat das stylische Gründe, das du hinter jeden Satz soviele ................. setzt #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mir würden da spontan: Stockbrot (wo kriegt man sowas her?),


 
...ich kann das zeug zwar nicht mehr sehen, aber "Rezept" ist da #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na dann lass ich heut abend noch ne schüssel nudelsalat machen........
> bring also nudelsalat,kiste pils und paar forellen zum räuchern mit........
> falls noch was anderes fehlen sollte,sagt es ruhig........



Wenn Einer hat, so ne Campinggaslampe oder Fackeln wären bestimmt nicht verkehrt!#c
Damit wir die ganze Pardy bissel ins rechte Licht rücken können...
Ich hab so ne olle Lampe und werde die mitbringen!:q


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @celler
> sach mal ist deine Tastatur kaputt oder hat das stylische Gründe, das du hinter jeden Satz soviele ................. setzt #c



Mönsch, das sind doch Absatz-trennzeichen.......





|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade noch etwas für die Kiddies ein:
> 
> Wenn wir Nachmittags/Abends ein kleines Feuerchen machen (Andy, diesmal wirklich nur ein kleines:q:q:q) könnten wir ja die Lütten irgendwas am Stöckchen ins Feuer halten lassen, zum Naschen.
> Mir würden da spontan: Stockbrot (wo kriegt man sowas her?), Würstchen (bringe ich mit) und Kartoffeln (bringe ich auch mit) einfallen.
> Jemand noch eine Idee?




Das wär ne jute Idee!#6

@Chris, bring das büdde mit. Unsre Zwei sind da wie geckisch nach...


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich kann das zeug zwar nicht mehr sehen, aber "Rezept" ist da #6



Schieb mal rüber, büdde......
Dann mach ich noch welches|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schieb mal rüber, büdde......
> Dann mach ich noch welches|supergri


 
...laß das mal lieber den alten Chris machen  Rezept gibbet nach dem WE :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch, das sind doch Absatz-trennzeichen.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...man wird jawohl noch mal fragen dürfen |rolleyes:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...laß das mal lieber den alten Chris machen  Rezept gibbet nach dem WE :q




Top!!!#6:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch, das sind doch Absatz-trennzeichen.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, das ist die Handygesellschaft von heute!|rolleyes

Die schreiben auch alles Klein. Weil einfacher und man macht keine Groß/Kleinschreibefehler mehr!:q#q:q


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...laß das mal lieber den alten Chris machen  Rezept gibbet nach dem WE :q




SupiDupi #6:vik::l

(braucht man da Milch zu?)






Duck und wech.....


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nein, das ist die Handygesellschaft von heute!|rolleyes
> 
> Die schreiben auch alles Klein. Weil einfacher und man macht keine Groß/Kleinschreibefehler mehr!:q#q:q



Aber so klein kann ich das doch gar nicht auf meinem alten Rechner darstellen.#q


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @celler
> sach mal ist deine Tastatur kaputt oder hat das stylische Gründe, das du hinter jeden Satz soviele ................. setzt #c


 

hast heut auch mal nichts zu meckern?
(absatz,nächste sache)

6 solch wachs fakeln kann ich auch noch mitbringen.(absatz,nächste sache)

fleisch oder würstchen brauch ich nicht mitbringen,oder?
(ende)


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nein, das ist die Handygesellschaft von heute!|rolleyes
> 
> Die schreiben auch alles Klein. Weil einfacher und man macht keine Groß/Kleinschreibefehler mehr!:q#q:q


 

wo er recht hat,hat er recht .|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...laß das mal lieber den alten Chris machen  Rezept gibbet nach dem WE :q




Aber bitte kindertauglich #6 |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat Andy irgendwas Europalettenmäßiges da rum stehen?

Wir brauchen noch ne Zielscheibe!:vik:

Und für Leude mit jetzt grad bösen Gedanken:

*Nein, wir schießen nicht auf lebende Ziele!!!*#d|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hast heut auch mal nichts zu meckern?
> (absatz,nächste sache)


 
...meckern  |kopfkrat wer meckert hier #c du hast mich noch nicht meckern hören


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hat Andy irgendwas Europalettenmäßiges da rum stehen?
> 
> Wir brauchen noch ne Zielscheibe!:vik:
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe, er hat sowas, wenn nicht, wird das organisiert. Punkt und Ende.#6

Heißt das, daß Du endlich mal Dein primitives Jagdwerkzeug vorführst?:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Aber bitte kindertauglich #6 |supergri


 
#c meinst Du ich kipp da Rum rein :q dat ist nur Mehl mit Hefe, Salz, Öl, Zucker...alles schon an Kindern getestet :vik:


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...meckern |kopfkrat wer meckert hier #c du hast mich noch nicht meckern hören


 

naja ich sag dazu nichts mehr.
(absatz)

soll ich noch salat machen lassen oder nicht?


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat ist nur Mehl mit Hefe, S





MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Salz, Öl, Zucker...alles schon an Kindern getestet :vik:



Macht man da nicht Sprengstoff draus???

Achne, verwechselt:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, er hat sowas, wenn nicht, wird das organisiert. Punkt und Ende.#6
> 
> Heißt das, daß Du endlich mal Dein primitives Jagdwerkzeug vorführst?:vik:




Jau!:q
Wir werden feinstens bissel ballern!!!
Hab noch extra 1 Dutzend neue Pfeile gebaut...


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> soll ich noch salat machen lassen oder nicht?



Jawoll Sir! Machen lassen, Sir!


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja ich sag dazu nichts mehr.
> (absatz)
> 
> soll ich noch salat machen lassen oder nicht?




Yo Matze!#6

Nudelsalat wäre prima...
Harmoniert wunderbar mit Steaks, Würstchen und Räucherfisch!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, er hat sowas, wenn nicht, wird das organisiert. Punkt und Ende.#6


 
...'n paar schöne GiBo's hat der Andy da stehen :q da ist ne EurPal bestimmt nicht weit


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar.
bin dann erstmal weg,feierabend machen und einkaufen.

evt noch bisschen blinkern inner aller.
bis später


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gleich haben wir 800 Seiten Text!!!#6:vik:

Eigentlich müßte man das alles mal ausdrucken und zum großen MFT Buch binden lassen...:q


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Harmoniert wunderbar mit Steaks, Würstchen und Räucherfisch!:q



Und diesem Tiramidingsbums da :k


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gleich haben wir 800 Seiten Text!!!#6:vik:
> 
> Eigentlich müßte man das alles mal ausdrucken und zum großen MFT Buch binden lassen...:q


 
...ohne shize, ich bin schon den ganzen Tag am überlegen, wie man das am Kostengünstigsten ausdrucken kann. :m


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und diesem Tiramidingsbums da :k



Mal sehen ob ich das noch hinbekomme :m
Aber wir fahren ja locker 5 Stunden bis zum Andy:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich das noch hinbekomme :m
> Aber wir fahren ja locker 5 Stunden bis zum Andy:q



Ich bin eher so für lockere 4 Stunden...:q

440Km : 130Km/h = 3.38h


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bin eher so für lockere 4 Stunden...:q



Fahr lieber nicht so rasant, nicht das Liz beim Küchewerkeln noch aus dem Gleichgewicht kommt :m


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> I
> 440Km : 130Km/h = 3.38h



Sach mich doch mal, Alder: Wovon träumst Du eigentlich nachts?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Liz, du könntest das doch bestimmt auch morgen mit Sandra in der Casa Nieswandt fertig machen...|kopfkrat

Wir haben eh keinen Marsala mehr zu Hause.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach mich doch mal, Alder: Wovon träumst Du eigentlich nachts?





Ei, von freien Autobahnen, erstklassigem Fahrbahnbelag und kaputten Blitzern!!!:q


Nee, keine Angst Tom! Ich fahr sinnig...
Die drei Monate Fußgänger haben mir gelangt!|uhoh:


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bin eher so für lockere 4 Stunden...:q



Und was ist mit Pause machen ?? Glaub nicht das die 2 solang still sitzen...;+


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ei, von freien Autobahnen, erstklassigem Fahrbahnbelag und kaputten Blitzern!!!:q
> 
> 
> Nee, keine Angst Tom! Ich fahr sinnig...
> Die drei Monate Fußgänger haben mir gelangt!|uhoh:



Und Liz hat mehr Zeit, um Leckerreien vorzubereiten.

Einen kleinen Backofen habt Ihr nicht zufällig on Board?:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Pause machen ?? Glaub nicht das die 2 solang still sitzen...;+



Die kriegen gesagt, dass es am Ende der Fahrt Stockbrot und Feuerchen gibt und du wirst sehen, dass sie gar keine Pause machem wollen...:q


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Pause machen ?? Glaub nicht das die 2 solang still sitzen...;+



Da mache ich mir mehr Sorgen um Dieeeerk.|wavey::q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und Liz hat mehr Zeit, um Leckerreien vorzubereiten.
> 
> Einen kleinen Backofen habt Ihr nicht zufällig on Board?:q:q:q




Nee, man kann leider nicht Alles haben...#d
Aber braucht man für dies legger Tiramisu:k ja auch nicht!


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir mehr Sorgen um Dieeeerk.|wavey::q




Hey Schmaler, Voooooorsicht!

Ich kann einhalten von München bis Rügen!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Juhu!:vik:

FEIERABEND!!!:q


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kam die letzten Tage immer net viel zum texten hier :-(
irgendwie immer ordentlich zu tun .... wünsche euch allen schon mal ein schönes Wochenende !!! #h
viel Spaß und guten Hunger !!!!


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Nachts geht einem immer allerhand durch den kopf ,und morgens stehst du da und würdest gerne mit jemande,erfahrungen austauschen.im Trööt MS Langeland wer is noch dabei, sind soviele Themen diskutiert wurden,und wir sind dabei eigendlich vom Thema Langeland ganzschön abgekommen,da hab ich mir gedacht .diesen trööt ins leben zu rufen . Hier kann jeder mitschreiben der möchte, schmeißt auch ruhig mal was lustiges rein. Ich hoffe der mod lässt diesen Trööt hier bestehen und verschiebt ihn nicht in die Laberecke.Denn hier soll es rein ums Meeresangeln gehen. Und bitte bleibt Fair zu einander auch wenn mal einem etwas nicht passt.
> 
> gruß
> andy



Danke, Andy#h Danke Euch allen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nemles!

*
12000!!!*

Dat koscht enen!


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nemles!
> 
> *
> 12000!!!*
> ...



War aber auch so beabsichtigt.:vik: Da haben viele Leute dran gearbeitet und denen gebührt auch der Dank.



Dafür schmeiß ich gerne ne Runde...Kannst ja am WE mit beim  TE vorbeikommen :m


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wann seit ihr morgen ungefähr beim andy?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wann seit ihr morgen ungefähr beim andy?


 

....neeiiiin, er Mißpraucht die 12.003 für so eine plöde frage #q schleudert in zu poden......#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wann seit ihr morgen ungefähr beim andy?



Etwa 00.00Uhr MEZ!!!:vik:


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ....neeiiiin, er Mißpraucht die 12.003 für so eine plöde frage #q schleudert in zu poden......#d


 
und was war das schon wieder?
kommst gerade nicht klar oder warum hackst so auf mir rum?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und was war das schon wieder?
> kommst gerade nicht klar oder warum hackst so auf mir rum?


 
jepp ich komm gerade nicht klar, mein bester

..guckst Du mal oben rechts an jedem beliebigen posting, da steht ne Zahl, hier im thread ists gerade jetzt (guckst du oben rechts bei diesem posting) die 12.007, im gegensatz zu Dir schreiben hier einige schon ein kleines Weilchen und da wird so eine Zahl dann schonmal ein bischen gefeiert, nu kommst Du neu dazu, willst Akzeptiert werden, aber liest nicht mal was im letzten posting (vor Deiner Frage) geschrieben wurde, ist ja auch kein problem , aber was soll den jetzt das rumgeheule ich würde auf Dir rumhacken, du bildest Dir ganz schön was ein. 

Wenn ich auf Dir rumhacken würde, würde ich in jeden deiner neueröffneten threads, bis nichts mehr geht reinspamen, ich weiß nicht ob du auf einen Kutter gehen solltest, das ist nicht wie beim Zivildienst mit hintern Pudern, da herrscht ein rauer Ton, mit dem selbst ich manchmal probleme habe, aber besser vlt wir Diskutieren das am Samstag mal in ner ruhigen Minute. 

Ich hab kein Interesse dich zu vergraulen, aber ich hab auch keine Lust mit 'ner Heulsuse zum angeln zu fahren. Bis jetzt ist alles nur Spaß und das werd' ich wegen Dir bestimmt nicht ändern #6


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann ist doch alles geklärt.
mir kommt das nur immer recht komisch vor,denn immer wenn ich schreibe,zitierst du meine beiträge,mit ner merkwürdigen bemerkung.
können da aber gern morgen drüber sprechen,dann sind denk ioch mal auch einige unklarheiten von meiner seite aus geklärt.
denn wie du schon geschrieben hast,ich bin neu hier und muss mich erstmal in eure umgangssprache einfinden,bzw ich muss verstehen wie eure antworten gemeint sind.
hab nur kein bock hier blöde bemerkungen zu ge ben und ihr fast es falsch auf.

zu der kutter geschichte,ich bin schon des öfteren aus heiligenhafen gefahren,weiß also was dort abgeht;-)

ps:wann bist denn nun morgen ungefähr da?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ps:wann bist denn nun morgen ungefähr da?


 

..weiß noch nicht, Nachmittags irgendwann :g


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja,werden wir auch erst kommen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...ist das ne Frage oder ne Aussage?!?!?


----------



## celler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne aussage!!!
hoffe mal das sich das wetter noch ändert,hier regnets gerade wie aus eimenrn


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend!#h

So, Fisch und Fleisch ist eingelegt! :vik:
(Getrennt voneinander) 
Bevor der Tom wieder so ne unschuldige Frage stellen kann...|rolleyes

Jetzt nur noch den Bus packen, kurz unters Wasser hüpfen und dann macht sich Familie Schäfer ab Richtung SAW!

Und über so bissel Regen steh'n wir einfach drüber.


Jungens, ich freu mich schon auf euch!!!


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend!#h
> 
> So, Fisch und Fleisch ist eingelegt! :vik:
> (Getrennt voneinander)
> ...



Wir freuen uns auch schon. Fahrt vorsichtig|wavey:

Und macht Euch endlich los...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Andy
...na da hast Du ja erstmal ein paar Seiten zu tun 

@DirkundLiz
Ihr seid immer noch nicht weg? da wirds dann wohl ein wenig knapp mit Ankunft 00:00


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin männers na dat wird ja ne lustige fresserei |rolleyes
naja ich werd mich jetzt mal inne spur machen und noch ein kleines bisschen einkaufen und dann ab zum teich :vik: fahrt mir ja alle schick vorsichtig und bringt einen haufen gute laune mit .
ps klar machen wir feuerchen #6

übrigens hatten wir heute keinen regen und morgen soll das wetter genauso sein wie heute dann wollen wir mal das beste hoffen.
hier nochmal meine nummer falls ihr was nich findet 01746047429
denn mal bis morgen (dirk und liz bis nacher)#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Danke, Andy#h Danke Euch allen!



hey alder super gemacht #6 dann mal los zu den 24000er :vik:


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey alder super gemacht #6 dann mal los zu den 24000er :vik:



Gerne doch, abba ohne Chris hätte das nicht so punktgenau geklappt q Insider  :q)
#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin wieder zu haus 
:vik:man war das mal wieder ne goile pardy:vik:


----------



## djoerni (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das nenn ich mal absolut gelungen! hammergeiles ding:vik:
fotos kommen denke ich von andy!


----------



## nemles (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mädels und Jungs,

Supi Paady.


Sind auch wieder zu Hause angekommen. Zwar mit anderem Outfit, als losgefahren:m, aber das war doch mal eine goile Sause und schreit nach Wiederholung.#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend!

So, wir sind eben auch wieder im Westerwald angekommen...
Bissel Stau, aber ansonsten gut durchgekommen!

Die Party war einen von Denen, an die man sich noch laaaange Zeit gerne erinnert.
Geb da Tom Recht, das müssen wir bald und vor allem, noch oft wiederholen.


Jungz und Mädelz, das hier ist echt was ganz Besonderes!
So ne Horde Leude, wo sich Jeder mit Jedem versteht (wenn man mal eine Sache außen vor läßt|rolleyes), diese absolut geniale Location, die Andy San da sein Eigen nennt...
Besser geht's nimmer!!!


Ich, nein halt, wir sind froh, euch alle als Freunde zu haben.:m


Es war einfach ein komplett gelungenes Wochenende, wo alles gepaßt hat...



Bericht wird natürlich folgen!
Werd mich grad morgen ans Schreiben machen.


Jetzt nur noch duschen und dann geht's ab in die Schnarchkiste!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leude
na denn sind ja alle wieder gut angekommen ausser chris hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.

mönsch dirk da hattet ihr ja nen ellenlangen ritt hingelegt.als deine sms kam war ich schon am schlafen.

mal was zum wetter wir hatten ja richtig glück ausser die 1-2 huschen heute iss hier weltuntergang regen und sturm|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Leuts #h

Bin noch nicht ganz wach, aber das kommt noch. Erst mal Kaffee  finden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moinsen Leuts #h
> 
> Bin noch nicht ganz wach, aber das kommt noch. Erst mal Kaffee  finden.



das mit dem noch nich ganz wach kenn ich irgendwo her mir gehts genauso |supergri aber egal das wars wert #6


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das mit dem noch nich ganz wach kenn ich irgendwo her mir gehts genauso |supergri aber egal das wars wert #6



Siischeer, siischeer, Herr Hausmeister:m Wat war das doch ne geile Veranstaltung |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hWenn wir kein Wasser hätten, könnten wir
nicht schwimmen lernen...
Und wie viele Menschen würden dann ertrinken#q


#6:vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|supergri

Übrigens, Handy gibt auch schon wieder Lebenszeichen von sich :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |supergri
> 
> Übrigens, Handy gibt auch schon wieder Lebenszeichen von sich :vik:



echt jetzt|bigeyes damit hätte ich nie gerechnet #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich mach mal los bis denne.schicken tach wünsch ich euch.
#h


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch mal kurz mit "echtem" Süßwasser durchgespült und anschließend geföhnt. Probe gestern bestanden. Ich laß es aber zur Sicherheit heute noch in Ruhe:m


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Jou, lass Dich nicht runterwedeln #h#h


----------



## celler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin.
war echt lustig bei euch
sorry nochmal für mein auftreten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |supergri
> 
> Übrigens, Handy gibt auch schon wieder Lebenszeichen von sich :vik:


 
dat hätte ich nicht gedacht,
...|schild-g aber dat schöne Nokia zu baden hätte ja auch nicht Not getan 



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin leude
> na denn sind ja alle wieder gut angekommen ausser chris hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.


 
Chris war leider nicht mehr in der lage zu schreiben  erst bin ich nicht reingekommen  dann war hier gestern als ich online wollte , das Board down #c :m
...ich hab heute Nacht von mehr geträumt  ja richtig gelesen nicht meer sondern mehr


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat hätte ich nicht gedacht,
> ...|schild-g aber dat schöne Nokia zu baden hätte ja auch nicht Not getan
> 
> @Tom,
> ...





War ein superklasse Wochenende!!!:m

Ich könnt grad schon wieder...


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin alle zusammen !!! 
werd mal nachlesen wie erfolgreich ihr am Wochenende gewesen seit ... |bla:


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin alle zusammen !!!
> werd mal nachlesen wie erfolgreich ihr am Wochenende gewesen seit ... |bla:


 *|bigeyesWo ist das denn dokumentiert???|bigeyes#c*


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *|bigeyesWo ist das denn dokumentiert???|bigeyes#c*


 
...und wieso sagt keiner bescheid das der Bericht schon steht


----------



## Liz261280 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz |wavey:

War ein super schönes WE mit euch! #6
Warum wohnt ihr nur alle soooo weit weg :c
LG Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungz |wavey:
> 
> War ein super schönes WE mit euch! #6
> Warum wohnt ihr nur alle soooo weit weg :c
> LG Liz




Liz, ich hab da schon nen Plan!!!:q
Laß mal schauen, vielleicht ändert sich das ja bald...


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und wieso sagt keiner bescheid das der Bericht schon steht




Wie jetzt???#c|kopfkrat


Ali noch nix schreiben Bericht!#d
Ali brauchen dafür auch Bilder...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???#c|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Ali noch nix schreiben Bericht!#d
> Ali brauchen dafür auch Bilder...:q


 
...gehen heute raus Ali :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Liz, ich hab da schon nen Plan!!!:q
> Laß mal schauen, vielleicht ändert sich das ja bald...


 
..da würde sich nicht nur Liz freuen #6 gib Gas


----------



## Liz261280 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Liz, ich hab da schon nen Plan!!!:q
> Laß mal schauen, vielleicht ändert sich das ja bald...



Hast du den Plan von gestern schon wieder geändert ? |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hast du den Plan von gestern schon wieder geändert ? |supergri




Nur verfeinert und das Datum etwas nach vorne verlegt...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hast du den Plan von gestern schon wieder geändert ? |supergri


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur verfeinert und das Datum etwas nach vorne verlegt...|rolleyes


 

|muahah: #r


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |muahah: #r





Noch ist's ein Gedanke und noch nicht konkret!|rolleyes

Aber es verfestigt sich zusehendst...


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boeyh, ich muß mich langsam zügeln, sonst kriege ich noch einen Eiweisschock vom Fischessen.:q|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin djörni und wieder richtichhhhh fit :q also ich hatte heute einen super tag  fit wie ein turnschuh :m nur das wetter war be........

sorry djoerni wirste ja geschrieben


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal nett: Nabend gesagt #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na Tom, wieder trocken?


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Selbstverständlich, bin ja nicht aus Zucker
Alles wieder bestens, sogar Handy hat wieder die Arbeit aufgenommen.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin 
mußte mal noch fix ein paar sachen erledigen:q
na chris die blauen säcke gut verstaut fürn nächsten einsatz |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs!

Schön, dass Ihr ne feine Party hattet!
Hab ja schon einiges gehört, erwarte aber nachher noch 
ausführlichen Telefonbericht von Twofingerjoe


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja so selbstverständlich ist das nicht  

Aber das einzige was zählt, ist das Du Shippi eine Zukunft als gesunkener Ausfkugsdampfer erspart hast :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Schön, dass Ihr ne feine Party hattet!
> Hab ja schon einiges gehört, erwarte aber nachher noch
> ausführlichen Telefonbericht von Twofingerjoe



bin ja überhaupt nich neugierig aber wer iss bitteschön Twofingerjoe |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> naja so selbstverständlich ist das nicht
> 
> Aber das einzige was zählt, ist das Du Shippi eine Zukunft als gesunkener Ausfkugsdampfer erspart hast :r



In der Politik würde ich sagen: Shippi ist ein Wackelkandidat.|evil:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> In der Politik würde ich sagen: Shippi ist ein Wackelkandidat.|evil:



|muahah: gut das der motor nich drann war


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na chris die blauen säcke gut verstaut fürn nächsten einsatz |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
:vik::vik::vik:#6 wird gemacht



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> erwarte aber nachher noch
> ausführlichen Telefonbericht von Twofingerjoe


 
jawohl, Herr Stabsunteroffizier


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: gut das der motor nich drann war



Aber dafür haste jetzt Deine Schlüssel wieder :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik:#6 wird gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> jawohl, Herr Stabsunteroffizier



da wartet noch jemand auf einen anruf


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber dafür haste jetzt Deine Schlüssel wieder :q


was der tom beim tauchlehrgang so alles findet :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber dafür haste jetzt Deine Schlüssel wieder :q


 
wat Bergungsteam und Schatzsucher in einer Person, der Tom ist ja ein echter Multitasker #6

edit: hab ja ganz vergessen, das auch Leben bei dieser Aktion gerettet wurden  dat ist schon fast Bundeverdienstkreuz verdächtig #r


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris

Hey Chris, nu degradiere mich mal nicht 



andy0209 schrieb:


> bin ja überhaupt nich neugierig aber wer iss bitteschön Twofingerjoe |kopfkrat



Na wer wohl :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..hab ichs doch geahnt, jau der hat auch ne Menge lustiger Dinge zu erzählen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> Hey Chris, nu degradiere mich mal nicht
> 
> ...



um jottes wille :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe das war bestimmt Abendfüllend 
Bin ja mal auf die Bilder vom Wochenende gespannt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich auch son ähnliches von samstag nacht :q:q:q

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4396/watlustichgo4.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4396/watlustichgo4.86e67ada19.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da haste eins rest überlasse ich den anderen aber das mußte sein:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Hahn im Korb


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> Hey Chris, nu degradiere mich mal nicht


 
ok ok Herr Generalmajor 


..ich wollt' ja nicht jedem erzählen was für ein hohes Tier Du bist


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geht doch!


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@kai

das kannste aber sowas von vergessen mit dem bericht! wer nicht mit will wird auch nix erfahren:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gummel grummel....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @kai
> 
> das kannste aber sowas von vergessen mit dem bericht! wer nicht mit will wird auch nix erfahren:q



|muahah: wir geben bescheid wenns wieder soweit iss :q


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

höhöhöhöööö! ruf dich morgen an. hab für heute genug teleniert...


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles klar Großer


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: wir geben bescheid wenns wieder soweit iss :q


 
Gerüchte besagen, das sich da innerhalb des nächsten Halbjahres wieder ein  MFT@SAW happening anbahnt #6 aber man weiß noch nicht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Gerüchte besagen, das sich da innerhalb des nächsten Halbjahres wieder ein  MFT@SAW happening anbahnt #6 aber man weiß noch nicht



naja sacht bescheid ich schließe das schoß zum domizil auf  :vik:


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hab ich auch son ähnliches von samstag nacht :q:q:q
> 
> http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4396/watlustichgo4.jpg
> http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4396/watlustichgo4.86e67ada19.jpg




Ich schmeiß mich wech...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich wech...




:q:q:q hab ich auch so wie man sieht :q:q:q bin aber superweich gelandet:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hört sich seeeeeeeehr interessant an...#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> das hört sich seeeeeeeehr interessant an...#6



na das erwarten wir das der herr wieder erscheint #6


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja sacht bescheid ich schließe das schoß zum domizil auf  :vik:



Andy, das heißt: den Schoß, nicht das Schoß    
Abba vorher noch Tanke:q











Brüll und wechrenn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, das heißt: den Schoß, nicht das Schoß
> Abba vorher noch Tanke:q
> 
> 
> ...




#q#q#q wollte doch schloß schreiben#q#q#q ich brauch nich tanke kann auch ohne schon ganz gut :q:q:q






jetz aber auch wechrenn|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, das heißt: den Schoß, nicht das Schoß
> Abba vorher noch Tanke:q
> 
> Brüll und wechrenn


 
..glaubt mal nicht, das ich eure hinterlistigen Anspielungen einfach so übersehe :q:q:q wer zuletzt lacht sucht tüten zwischen Katzenfutter und Eisspray ...

http://img48.*ih.us/img48/6928/mftsaw190708019vr2.jpg

|sagnix


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aua, diese verliebten Blicke tun ja weh


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris

Ich will Dich mal nach ner Dose Xyladecor sehe


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt macht doch den chris nicht so fertig! frage mich ja immernoch wie er hinters steuer gekommen ist nach der pleite....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..glaubt mal nicht, das ich eure hinterlistigen Anspielungen einfach so übersehe :q:q:q wer zuletzt lacht sucht tüten zwischen Katzenfutter und Eisspray ...
> 
> http://img48.*ih.us/img48/6928/mftsaw190708019vr2.jpg
> 
> |sagnix



du sack das krigste wieder|krach:


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> jetzt macht doch den chris nicht so fertig! frage mich ja immernoch wie er hinters steuer gekommen ist nach der pleite....



Lebendige Wegfahrsperre?


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sag nur zwischen whiskas und dem frostschutz lol


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nach dieser Massage...

http://img48.*ih.us/img48/7062/mftsaw190708018cf0.jpg

...kein wunder  :vik: ich sach ja legt euch nicht mit dem Mann mit den dicken Eiern an


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> jetzt macht doch den chris nicht so fertig! frage mich ja immernoch wie er hinters steuer gekommen ist nach der pleite....



du weist doch alle säcke voll und der tank auch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...hackt ruhig weiter ich hab hier über 100 Bilder, da kann ich auch noch so einiges Konstruieren |evil:


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

deswegen ja!!! werde morgen mal bilder sichten. ich glaube da sind so einige bei die könnten .... |bla:#g einiges erklären!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hackt ruhig weiter ich hab hier über 100 Bilder, da kann ich auch noch so einiges Konstruieren |evil:


büdde nich dan hat dirk nix mehr fürn bericht danach kanns volles program los gehen.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du weist doch alle säcke voll und der tank auch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
..aber oberkante Unterlippe, beides #6 :#2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> deswegen ja!!! werde morgen mal bilder sichten. ich glaube da sind so einige bei die könnten .... |bla:#g einiges erklären!



djoerni schickste mir mal alle bei gelegenheit zu.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> büdde nich dan hat dirk nix mehr fürn bericht danach kanns volles program los gehen.#6


 
...hängt von euch ab :g ob im Bericht noch neue Bilder zu sehen sind


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so mädels, bin dann mal weg! bis die tage!


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> djoerni schickste mir mal alle bei gelegenheit zu.



klar!


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey: Tschau Jörn, und merke Dir, wo Du das Scharfmachglas ablegst.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> klar!



super#6

bis die tage|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..glaubt mal nicht, das ich eure hinterlistigen Anspielungen einfach so übersehe :q:q:q wer zuletzt lacht sucht tüten zwischen Katzenfutter und Eisspray ...
> 
> http://img48.*ih.us/img48/6928/mftsaw190708019vr2.jpg
> 
> |sagnix





Ich sterbe!!! Was ein geiles Bild!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey: Tschau Jörn, und merke Dir, wo Du das Scharfmachglas ablegst.:m


 
ne laß mal, leider war ich zu verpennt sofort die Cam zu starten, aber seine suche am morgen war so genial zu beobachten, oben aus dem Campingwagen :m ich bin vor Lachen fast aus dem Alkoven gefallen. Dann hab ich sie aufgesetzt und hab djoerni bei der "suche" geholfen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich sterbe!!! Was ein geiles Bild!!!:q



nich sterben büdde nich wollen doch noch öfter so schick angeln baden tauchen und baggern :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne laß mal, leider war ich zu verpennt sofort die Cam zu starten, aber seine suche am morgen war so genial zu beobachten, oben aus dem Campingwagen :m ich bin vor Lachen fast aus dem Alkoven gefallen. Dann hab ich sie aufgesetzt und hab djoerni bei der "suche" geholfen :q:q:q


das iss ja mieß habs garnich mitbekommen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Hammergeile war auch, wie ich seine Brille nachts wieder "repariert" habe!!!

Existiert davon ein Bild???|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nich sterben büdde nich wollen doch noch öfter so schick angeln baden tauchen und baggern :vik:



Mit euch das alles wieder!!!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das Hammergeile war auch, wie ich seine Brille nachts wieder "repariert" habe!!!
> 
> Existiert davon ein Bild???|kopfkrat:q


 
...nur von Deinem professionellen Werk

http://img396.*ih.us/img396/5571/mftsaw190708093sm1.jpg
..sinds die Augen geh zu Dirkmann #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leude ich werd mich mal putzen gehen und auf frauchen warten heute bin ich nehmlich wieder fit
bis später


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin auch weg #h

Bis morgen 
Chris

edit: ich wünsch schöne Träume, ich werd' sie haben


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:|wavey:Tschaui dann bis morgen |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bin auch weg #h
> 
> Bis morgen
> Chris
> ...



davon wird er auch nich leichter :q






und wech


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> davon wird er auch nich leichter :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Irgendwann im Laufe der Nacht dann schon...:q






























*und das Bett klebriger!!!















































*Und jetzt gaaaaanz schnell weg!


----------



## celler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ich bin jetzt definitiv raus?(MFT)


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> also ich bin jetzt definitiv raus?(MFT)




Hmmmmm!!!|kopfkrat

Reden und entschuldigen könnte in so nem Fall helfen...#c


Geht sogar noch besser per PN.:q


Good night|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom#h


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgäääähhhnnnn Andy|wavey: Man bin ich noch müde


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> morgäääähhhnnnn Andy|wavey: Man bin ich noch müde



ich auch son bisschen aber ich hoffe ja das gibt sich bald


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Spätestens, wenn ich dem Lockruf der kalten Dusche gefolgt bin...Brrrr#t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie sieht das wetter bei euch aus ? hier regnets mal wieder laut wetterbericht  solls allerdings ab heute besser werden


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Momentan Windstill und blauer Himmel. Könnte ein schöner Tag werden, nach dem Sauwetter von gestern.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn iss wohl das sauwetter jetzt hier gestrandet hier pisst es wie aus eimern hoffe das gibt sich noch hab mich schon auf sonne gefreut


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mich gestern das erste Mal seit Ewigkeiten von Frauchen zur Arbeit fahren lassen und wieder abholen, so hat das geschüttet. Und das den ganzen Tag lang... Erst gegen Abend wurde es etwas trockener.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu nu ich denke du bist nich aus zucker :q


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q Ne, das nicht aber irgendwann gehen die trockenen Klamotten zur Neige. Und mit nassem Mors im Bürostuhl sitzen :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja das iss reudig da kenn ich mich ja mit aus .iss zwar kein bürostuhl wo ich mich rumtreibe aber mindestens genauso zeische|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!#h

So, ich will mich heute mal fein an den Bericht machen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin |gaehn:

soll ich die Bilder nochmal per mail schicken #c naja aber ich denke das wird wohl den Tag in Anspruch nehmen  und dann liegt die CD schon zuhause bei Dir #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, ich denk mal schon, dass ich den ganzen Tag fürs tippen brauche! Muss das ja immer tarnen!|rolleyes
Liz soll dann morgen die Bilder einfügen...


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

höhö ..... schöne Bilder ! #6
sieht nach nem supi und lustigen Abend aus ... :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, ich denk mal schon, dass ich den ganzen Tag fürs tippen brauche! Muss das ja immer tarnen!|rolleyes
> Liz soll dann morgen die Bilder einfügen...


 
...noch soo lange, bis zur Veröffentlichung :c:m



HD4ever schrieb:


> höhö ..... schöne Bilder ! #6
> sieht nach nem supi und lustigen Abend aus ... :q


 
Moin Jörg, 
das war ein geniales WE, ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten, mir das ganze nochmal genüsslich reinzulesen :vik: ...nächstes mal kommst Du mit #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...noch soo lange, bis zur Veröffentlichung :c:m
> 
> 
> Ey, mal keinen Stress, ja!!!|rolleyes
> ...






Das war *die* Party des Jahres!#6
Mal gucken, ob wir das nächstes Mal toppen können...|kopfkrat:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das war *die* Party des Jahres!#6
> Mal gucken, ob wir das nächste Mal poppen können...|kopfkrat:m


 

so und nicht anders  #6

...ja das muß sein :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat sind denn das für goile Stichworte ;... 
Stichworte bearbeiten 
Stichworte *andysweiheristsaugeil!!!**,* bacardi, *baldiswiedertreffen*, dudeldudeldumtaumelbum, *ihrseidjaallebesoffen*, jägermeister, milchbubi, schnitzel





:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen...
erstmal: hab ne daenische tastatur, deswegen evtl. etwas merkartige Rechtschreibung 

Wie ich sehe hattet ihr ja ein goiles WE, die Bilder sind echt ne glatte eins :q#6#6
Bin gerade im Urlaub, melde mcih deswegen nur so selten. Ganz oben in DK, 30km suedlich von Skagen. Aber nicht zum Angeln |rolleyes
Naja ist ganz gut hier, Wetter ist gestern endlich auch besser geworden #6

Ist eigentlich fuer die naechsten Wochen was angelmaessiges geplant? Habe z.Z. ein wenig das Gefuehl fast raus ausm MFT zu sein, was schade waere 

Nunja...ich versuche mich die Tage zu melden


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich fuer die naechsten Wochen was angelmaessiges geplant? Habe z.Z. ein wenig das Gefuehl fast raus ausm MFT zu sein, was schade waere


 
..keine Sorge Fynn dat wird nicht passieren #6 
Ist noch nichts Spruchreif für die nächsten Wochen, aber wenn was fest ist gibts 'ne Info 

Hau mal wieder ein bischen öfter in die Tasten 

ich werd' mit meinem Neffen in den Ferien auf jeden Fall nochmal Kuttern, ich meld mich dann, können uns dann ja mal treffen. Wann bist Du denn aus DK zurück?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein bischen oefter in die Tasten hauen is gut  mir bleibt dazu irgendwie kaum noch zeit...nur jetzt habe ich gerade mal meine Ruhe weil der Rest noch pennt und ich heute morgen erstaunlich fit bin :q

Samstag komme ich wohl zurueck, fahre dann aber am 16 August "leider" fuer eine Woche ins gelobte Land
Habe mri viel vorgenommen fuer die Ferien anglerisch, will auch auf jeden Fall nochmal nach Arrild digge Pufftrutten mit der Fliege fangen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ein bischen oefter in die Tasten hauen is gut  mir bleibt dazu irgendwie kaum noch zeit...nur jetzt habe ich gerade mal meine Ruhe weil der Rest noch pennt und ich heute morgen erstaunlich fit bin :q
> 
> Samstag komme ich wohl zurueck, fahre dann aber am 16 August "leider" fuer eine Woche ins gelobte Land
> Habe mri viel vorgenommen fuer die Ferien anglerisch, will auch auf jeden Fall nochmal nach Arrild digge Pufftrutten mit der Fliege fangen :q


 
Jau immer ruhig machen  nur kein Streß in den Ferien :m

ich mein nur ab und zu mal ein moinmoin in den thrööt, soviel Zeit muß sein :vik:

...wenn Du bock hast mal ein bischen auf Aal oder Zander im HH-Hafen zu gehen, meld' Dich, ansonsten sach ich bescheid wenn ich richtung Kutter starte.

und nu ran an'n Fisch #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## djoerni (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@all
celler und ich haben die ganze sache geklärt! das ganze wird außerhalb des boards geregelt. denke das hat hier öffentlich nichts zu suchen. 
bildaz schicke ich dir zu chris. schaffe das aber im moment nicht. habe hier keinen brenner. aber bis anfang nächster woche hast du sie.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @all
> celler und ich haben die ganze sache geklärt! das ganze wird außerhalb des boards geregelt. denke das hat hier öffentlich nichts zu suchen.
> bildaz schicke ich dir zu chris. schaffe das aber im moment nicht. habe hier keinen brenner. aber bis anfang nächster woche hast du sie.


 
Das ist das beste für alle #6

..kannst sie mir sonst auch mailen |supergri aber ist auch nicht wirklich eilig, wenn sie denn irgendwann, in nächster Zeit bei mir ankommen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler und djoerni,

das Ganze geht ja auch nur euch was an!#h
Damit ist die Sache wohl gut und vergessen!

@Jörn,

der olle Chris wird gleich den Trööt aufmachen, ich schick ihm den Bericht!
Da kannste dann fein die Bilder mit einfügen...#6
Gemeinschaftlich gefeiert und dann auch gemeinschaftlich den Bericht fertig gestellt. So muss es sein!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hChris, ich brauche deine E-Mail Adresse!!!:q


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Leutz,

Wir ich Dirk seinen Schreibstil kenne, wird das ein lustich Berichtlein. Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## djoerni (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, ja gleich einstellen.... stunden später|schlaf::q


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ja, ja gleich einstellen.... stunden später|schlaf::q



Setz die Fielmann wieder auf, dann findste den auch.:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2129082#post2129082


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @all
> celler und ich haben die ganze sache geklärt! das ganze wird außerhalb des boards geregelt. denke das hat hier öffentlich nichts zu suchen.
> bildaz schicke ich dir zu chris. schaffe das aber im moment nicht. habe hier keinen brenner. aber bis anfang nächster woche hast du sie.



genau so sehe ich das auch #6


----------



## djoerni (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab mich mal um die jacken gekümmert. ist kein problem sowas besticken zu lassen. müsste dann nur mal jemand mit nem entwurf rüberkommen. kostenpunkt liegt bei ca. 60 euronen für die jacke plus bestickung.


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hab mich mal um die jacken gekümmert. ist kein problem sowas besticken zu lassen. müsste dann nur mal jemand mit nem entwurf rüberkommen. kostenpunkt liegt bei ca. 60 euronen für die jacke plus bestickung.




Das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Muß ich mal wegen nem Entwurf sehr scharf in mich reinhorchen


----------



## djoerni (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber nicht zu tief:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hab mich mal um die jacken gekümmert. ist kein problem sowas besticken zu lassen. müsste dann nur mal jemand mit nem entwurf rüberkommen. kostenpunkt liegt bei ca. 60 euronen für die jacke plus bestickung.


 
genial das Du dich so schnell darum gekümmert hast #6  



nemles schrieb:


> Das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Muß ich mal wegen nem Entwurf sehr scharf in mich reinhorchen


 
...ich werde auch mal horchen, morgen  jetzt horch ich an der Matratze und träume vom nächsten treffen |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jetzt horch ich an der Matratze und träume vom nächsten treffen |rolleyes



Treffer heißt das:vik: nicht treffen:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Rechner funzt wieder!:vik:
Grafikkarte iste kapute gewesen...
Neu gekauft und schon klappt wieder alles.

Werd auch in Matratzenhorchposition gehen.
Anstrengender Tag heute, obwohl gar nicht sooo viel zu tun war.#h

Liz wird aber bestimmt noch bissel lesen und schreiben...


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wieder da  kann nicht pennen


----------



## Liz261280 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie jetzt, doch nicht so schön geträumt die letzte Nacht? :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

doch schon  als ich dann um 2 endlich pennen konnte


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom |wavey:
endlich wirds wieder sommer :vik:


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen wunderschönen, Andy|wavey:

Ja, mich haben auch die Sonnenstrahlen wach gekitzelt
Hatten wirklich genügend Regen in letzter Zeit. Nu is man gut|evil:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau bei uns auch schick sonne da macht das aufstehen auch wieder spaß:vik:
sacht mal zum thema jacke .das ist doch das gleiche material wie ich sie hab.
macht da blos nich den fehler und lasst die besticken dann ist die jacke im a.... hatte da garnich so drauf geachte wo djoerni mir seine gezeigt hat.
die jacke ist absolut wasserdicht .sobald die bestickt ist iss es damit vorbei.
wir haben unsere bedrucken lassen.extra deswegen.


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gibt es da nicht so eine Möglichkeit, die nach dem Sticken mit so einer Art Kunststoff zu versiegeln? Kenne mich da aber überhaupt nicht aus.
Wäre natürlich gut, wenn eine wasserdichte Jacke auch wasserdicht bleibt :q:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nix keine möglichkeit wir haben da ne halbe wissenschaft draus gemacht .als wir unsere geplant haben. aber der druck ist absolut sauber und fest. weis nich wie das gemacht wurde sieht aber aus wie aufgedampft. ich mach mich mal schlau denn die orga hatte ein kumpel in der hand.


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, mach Dich mal schlau. Wäre schade, schicke Angeljacke und nicht Wasserfest.

Ich hab fürs Motiv schon was im Hinterkopf, vielleicht schaffe ich es heute in einer ruhigen Minute, das mal aufs Papier zu bringen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau geht aber frühestens am sonntag da didi gerade im fischerausch an der küste ist .|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab jetzt erst mal zwei Wochen selbstauferlegte Angelabstinenz
Muß langsam die Sachen für zwei Wochen Hardcorefischen zusammen suchen:q:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nich dat du mir noch anfängst zu zittern .weist doch wie ds mit den entzugserscheinungen ist. aber naja norge bügelt alles wieder raus. ich hab noch 2 monate vor mir |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab letztens mit Vaddern schon die dollsten Pläne geschmiedet.
Dieses und nächstes Jahr ist Norge mit Familie schon gebucht. 2009 wollen wir Island in Augenschein nehmen und in 2010 mal alleine rüber nach Alaska.
Mal sehen, ob unsere besseren Hälften uns das genehmigen:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy Moin Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal gute überredungskünste :q

so ich muß los denn mal nen schicken tach 
bis heut abend |wavey:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy Moin Tom



moin langschläfer |wavey:
und tschüüüüü|wavey:


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris |wavey:

Tschaou Andy, schönen Tag noch #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man hab gesten bis kurz nach 01:00 mit Liz PNs getextet, bin nur durch einen Zufall Wach geworden  |gaehn: |schlaf: so Müde ich schmeiß mich wieder hin

schönen Tag wünsch ich #h |schlafen


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ebenfalls einen schönen, ich mache mich dann auch mal los |wavey:


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin
alles fit bei euch hoffe ihr hab gut gepennt und seit jetzt alle schön fleißig.
glg


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!#h

Ich wünsch euch auch Allen einen "Schnellrumgehtag" und das ihr euch heut Abend nochmal schön in die Sonne legen könnt...:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!#h
> 
> Ich wünsch euch auch Allen einen "Schnellrumgehtag" und das ihr euch heut Abend nochmal schön in die Sonne legen könnt...:g


 
naja soviel Sommer hats hier oben dann doch noch nicht  hier hängt voll die Seuche am Himmel  dahinter kommt langsam, _ich kenn es noch von früher_, wir nannten es damals  .....Sonne :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> naja soviel Sommer hats hier oben dann doch noch nicht  hier hängt voll die Seuche am Himmel  dahinter kommt langsam, _ich kenn es noch von früher_, wir nannten es damals  .....Sonne :vik:



Wär ja schön, wenn die helle Scheibe jetzt mal 2-3 Monate dableiben würde...|rolleyes

Mann, hab ich ne Lust zu schaffen!
Hier ist das richtige Wetter, um erfolgreich irgendwo am Wasser zu relaxen...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wär ja schön, wenn die helle Scheibe jetzt mal 2-3 Monate dableiben würde...|rolleyes
> 
> Mann, hab ich ne Lust zu schaffen!
> Hier ist das richtige Wetter, um erfolgreich irgendwo am Wasser zu relaxen...:q


 
na mal sehen was der Rest Sommer noch an Sonne für uns hat.
Jau morgen werd' ich was relaxen fahren  es müßen wieder Aale her für die nächste Party :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, da wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg!:q
Sabber!!!


Am Liebsten würd ich mitkommen...:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm, da wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg!:q
> Sabber!!!
> 
> 
> Am Liebsten würd ich mitkommen...:c


 

Ist ja nicht mehr lang hin, bis ABAA 06.09.08  dann wirds wohl im sept. auch nichts mit Party :c #c wir könnten, natürlich hinterher richtung Andy starten aber am Sa abend erst anzufangen |kopfkrat egal :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin |wavey:
Wir hätten grad beim Andy bleiben sollen... #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin |wavey:
> Wir hätten grad beim Andy bleiben sollen... #6


 

|sagnix :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |sagnix :m




#hWie wärs denn mit 12-14ten September???#c:m


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und nun,bei euch überall strahlender sonnenschein?
man jut das ich inner stunde feierabend habe.
hoffe mal das die forellen gleich noch beißen ;-)


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja strahlender Sonnenschein is was anderes, auf jeden Fall ist es bei uns wieder schön warm :vik:
Na denn mal Petri Heil! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hWie wärs denn mit 12-14ten September???#c:m


 
müßen wir mit'm Andy klären, aber von mir aus gerne


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Naja strahlender Sonnenschein is was anderes, auf jeden Fall ist es bei uns wieder schön warm :vik:
> Na denn mal Petri Heil! #6


 

naja gut in unserem büro läuft die klima und draussen scheint die sonne,denk mal das es dann draussen richtig schön warm ist 

petri dank#h


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> müßen wir mit'm Andy klären, aber von mir aus gerne



Evtl bist du ja auch bis dahin schon unter die Salzwedler gegangen|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Evtl bist du ja auch bis dahin schon unter die Salzwedler gegangen|kopfkrat :q




|muahah:

Das wär natürlich ein schönes Ding...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Babe!#h

Füg doch mal in den anderen Trööt noch ein paar Bilderchen ein...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Evtl bist du ja auch bis dahin schon unter die Salzwedler gegangen|kopfkrat :q


 
möglich wärs #c


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend, |wavey: gerade gefunden:

The day after |supergri:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und nun,bei euch überall strahlender sonnenschein?
> man jut das ich inner stunde feierabend habe.
> hoffe mal das die forellen gleich noch beißen ;-)



super geiles wetter hier #6 so kanns bleiben.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hWie wärs denn mit 12-14ten September???#c:m



genemigt feiern wir halt noch ein wenig meinen geb nach :m


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hWie wärs denn mit 12-14ten September???#c:m



Passt:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Evtl bist du ja auch bis dahin schon unter die Salzwedler gegangen|kopfkrat :q





MFT-Chris schrieb:


> möglich wärs #c



na das wird aber sehhhhhhhhhhhhr teuer ( SCHWANZGELD) :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Passt:vik:



war klar !!!! die n.r 1 meldet sich :q


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> war klar !!!! die n.r 1 meldet sich :q




Hab halt einen gut geführten Terminkalender :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

quasi wie ich alles offen :q


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> quasi wie ich alles offen :q



Eher nicht, frei verfügbare Wochenenden sind dieses Jahr in der zweiten Hälfte etwas rar geworden :g|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Eher nicht, frei verfügbare Wochenenden sind dieses Jahr in der zweiten Hälfte etwas rar geworden :g|rolleyes



naja kein wunder iss ja wieder einer dazu gekommen :q


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und sogar ein Termin, den wir wahnsinnig gerne wahrnehmen:vik:#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und sogar ein Termin, den wir wahnsinnig gerne wahrnehmen:vik:#6



super du bist also wieder mit kind und kegel dabei . bestell beiden einen schönen gruß von mir. hast ne echt nette frau und nen super sohn tom#6


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So stelle ich mir Dich gerade auf der anderen Seite der INet-Verbindung von:


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Grüße sind bestellt, und Frauchen hat zum ersten Mal im Leben freiwillig im AB gelesen, und sogar herzhaft über den Bericht gelacht :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*WO ISS EIGENDLICH DER REST DER BANDE ALLE SCHON AM* #u


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir Dich gerade auf der anderen Seite der INet-Verbindung von:



na so ähnlich allerdings iss hier nix grün und ich hab nix an:q


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na so ähnlich allerdings iss hier nix grün und ich hab nix an:q





|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Büdde nix Foto machen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Grüße sind bestellt, und Frauchen hat zum ersten Mal im Leben freiwillig im AB gelesen, und sogar herzhaft über den Bericht gelacht :m



na super wo iss die anmeldung |rolleyes z.b. iri oder so


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Büdde nix Foto machen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



neeeee mach ich nix fodo:q


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na super wo iss die anmeldung |rolleyes z.b. iri oder so



Da muß ich sie noch etwas beackern, soweit ist sie dann doch noch nicht.|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtichhhh  jeder findet sein glück ganz alleine bzw sein zweites oder drittes.zwei hat sie ja schon


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na super wo iss die anmeldung |rolleyes z.b. iri oder so



Ich glaube, MFT-Iris und MFT-Marcus wären noch frei:q
Aber wie gesagt....abwarten und Tee trinken, kommt bestimmt noch irgendwann.

Vielleicht nach Norge:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich glaube, MFT-Iris und MFT-Marcus wären noch frei:q
> Aber wie gesagt....abwarten und Tee trinken, kommt bestimmt noch irgendwann.
> 
> Vielleicht nach Norge:m



sach ich doch !!!! hier wird niemand zu seinem glück gezwungen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend schön kai #h


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend  mädels!


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend auch |wavey:


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, guck doch mal, djoerni hat ein neues Ava-Bildchen.

Ich wußte gar nicht das er Handball-Fan ist.:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai, Kai |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuuden gesacht!|wavey:

Schönes Wetter muss man ausnutzen...
Fertiggewerkelt für heute!:vik:

Jetzt kommt der angenehme Teil!

*Prost*:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuuden gesacht!|wavey:
> 
> Schönes Wetter muss man ausnutzen...
> Fertiggewerkelt für heute!:vik:
> ...



mach lieber deine grafikkarte startklar liz hat ne pn


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Prost*:m




Nicht schlecht die Idee, hab noch Duck im Auto... mal schnell holen renn 



hechel, hechel...


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallooooo? der große hsv hat mehr zu bieten als handball und fußi!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die Idee, hab noch Duck im Auto... mal schnell holen renn
> 
> 
> 
> hechel, hechel...



nich so kollege wie lange fahre ich zu dir ??????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hallooooo? der große hsv hat mehr zu bieten als handball und fußi!:vik:



gibbet da was zu trinken ?????????:q


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

immer diese amateuralkis....:q































lauf auch mal schnell los....


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mach lieber deine grafikkarte startklar liz hat ne pn




Wie jetzt? Willste die alte Karte haben, oder was???|kopfkrat

|director:*Die ist gabutt!!!!*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ körnchen kennste KGB ????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Willste die alte Karte haben, oder was???|kopfkrat
> 
> |director:*Die ist gabutt!!!!*



neeee warum bekommste die cd nich auf ???


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber immer!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> neeee warum bekommste die cd nich auf ???




Liz sacht, die Bilder geh'n nicht auf!|uhoh:

Rechner hängt sich auf. Die Cd von Chris geht ganz normal auf...


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ebenfalls Prost!

War eben nochmal ne Runde an der Weser, wobei es sich mehr um ein Alibi 
für ne Stunde Ruhe, einen netten Schnack und ne kleine Kaltschale gehandelt hat :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Liz sacht, die Bilder geh'n nicht auf!|uhoh:
> 
> Rechner hängt sich auf. Die Cd von Chris geht ganz normal auf...



Ist das die die zum Internet*surfen* einen Eimer 
Wasser übers Laptop kippt?!



Gaaaaaanz weit weg renn :q


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

plllllllllllllllllllllllopppp!
@ kai
wieder mal nix gefangen???
q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Prost!
> 
> War eben nochmal ne Runde an der Weser, wobei es sich mehr um ein Alibi
> für ne Stunde Ruhe, einen netten Schnack und ne kleine Kaltschale gehandelt hat :q




Recht hattet ihr!#6:q

So'n Bierchen, am Wasser geschlürft, ist immer gut.
Dabei noch'n kleiner Schnack, mehr brauchts eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> plllllllllllllllllllllllopppp!
> @ kai
> wieder mal nix gefangen???
> q



Nööö war viel zu beschäftigt mit Schnacken, Bier schlabbern und Sonnenuntergang luschern


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so kennt man ihn:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ist das die die zum Internet*surfen* einen Eimer
> Wasser übers Laptop kippt?!
> 
> 
> ...





|director:*Liiiiiiiisssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Kai ärgert dich hier!!!:q
*


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bis morgen! papa muss früh raus! es geht mit dem rad zur arbeit....


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |director:*Liiiiiiiisssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Kai ärgert dich hier!!!:q
> *




Petze!


jetzt gibt es wieder Schläge...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Liz sacht, die Bilder geh'n nicht auf!|uhoh:
> 
> Rechner hängt sich auf. Die Cd von Chris geht ganz normal auf...



neee dirk da bin ich wieder nich eingeschlafen 
wie kann das sein hab sie auf meinen laptop gebrannt danach in meinem rechner geschoben und sie lief ohne probleme. was hasten fürne karte eingebaut ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> so bis morgen! papa muss früh raus! es geht mit dem rad zur arbeit....



tschüß gesagt bis morgen |wavey:


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ist das die die zum Internet*surfen* einen Eimer
> Wasser übers Laptop kippt?!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hey Kai immer langsam mit so ne Sprüche! |krach: :q


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director: Halt Andy, ich schick dir grad mal die Daten von unserer neuen GK


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sry Liz aber ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sry Liz aber ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen



würde ich bei liz auch nich |smlove2:






ohhhh jetzt aber flucht vorm dirk


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> so bis morgen! papa muss früh raus! es geht mit dem rad zur arbeit....



Weichei, ich fahr jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit|krach:



Ausser wenn es regnet, dann gehe ich den ganzen Kilometer auch mal zu Fuß mit Regenschirm:q:q:q


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> würde ich bei liz auch nich |smlove2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Andylein, jetzt hast du aber Glück, dass Dirk grad nochmal weggefahren ist... :q


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hallooooo? der große hsv hat mehr zu bieten als handball und fußi!:vik:



Genau, nämlich die Fans, die nach den großen Spielen so da stehn:


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

siehst du, die können wenigstens in allen lebenslagen feiern!


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:
da kommen ja als noch Bilder die keiner gesehen hat... #6


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> siehst du, die können wenigstens in allen lebenslagen feiern!



Yupp, dann hast Du den Sinn des Lebens kapiert und könntest auch Hansa Rostock Fan werden, so wie als ich auch einer sein bin tue.:vik:


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> |muahah:
> da kommen ja als noch Bilder die keiner gesehen hat... #6



Dein Deutsch hat mir abba auch schon mal besser gefallen


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Ihr Lieben ich hau mich jetzt auch ins Bett, wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MFT

Meeresangler-Frühschlaf-Team.

Tschau Kai, guuds Nächtle |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Andylein, jetzt hast du aber Glück, dass Dirk grad nochmal weggefahren ist... :q



na da hab ich ja echt nochmal glück gehabt :q


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist der schon wieder auf dem weg zu andys teich?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ist der schon wieder auf dem weg zu andys teich?



|muahah: ich wollte eigendlich auch inne koje aber wenns so iss denn mal tau


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann soll er über scheessel fahren. hab da zufällig nen außendiensttermin bei nem dachdecker in salzwedel:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achsooooooo


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dein Deutsch hat mir abba auch schon mal besser gefallen



:vik: Sorry Tom, is schon soooo spät :q


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ist der schon wieder auf dem weg zu andys teich?



Er wird mich wohl nicht alleine hier sitzen lassen ;+ u zu seinem Andy Häschen fahren |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Er wird mich wohl nicht alleine hier sitzen lassen ;+ u zu seinem Andy Häschen fahren |kopfkrat



Wieso alleine? Hat der Schlingel etwa die Zwerge mitgenommen?




Dann kann es länger dauern... (Dirk, mich bitte auch mit aufsammeln)


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Könnte sein, es ist so still hier :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso alleine? Hat der Schlingel etwa die Zwerge mitgenommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na dat  wird lustich endlich badetag:q


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dat  wird lustich endlich badetag:q



Brrrr, nicht schon wieder Süßwasser, kann ruhig mal wieder etwas salzig sein #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brrrr, nicht schon wieder Süßwasser:v


auch süßwasser hat salzanteile


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auch süßwasser hat salzanteile



Das kommt von die Lachtränen


----------



## djoerni (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

macht mal n24 an...



upps zu spät!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> macht mal n24 an...
> 
> 
> 
> upps zu spät!



wat gugst du denn da iss das nich eher was fürn chris:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das kommt von die Lachtränen



dat mach sein :q


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie froh ich bin, dass das mal gut gegangen ist #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie froh ich bin, dass das mal gut gegangen ist #6




häää was ?


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Unfall mit Shippi...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Der Unfall mit Shippi...


naja bei dem rettungsschwimmer der mit on board war konnte garnichts schief gehen.


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Der Unfall mit Shippi...



Wieso Unfall |bla:

Ich wollte Louis nur mal zeigen, wo die Rotfedern wohnen, die er den ganzen Tag gefangen hat.|bla:


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja bei dem* rettungsschwimmer* der mit on board war konnte garnichts schief gehen.



:vik: Danke Tom  #6 :q


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> :vik: Danke Tom  #6 :q



Was tut man nicht alles für eine neue Anglerhose :q:q:q#6


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Was tut man nicht alles für eine neue Anglerhose :q:q:q#6



|muahah:
Mönsch Tom, da hättest du doch auch einfach fragen können!!! #d
Wenn du da ein Auge drauf geworfen hattest.


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Beim nächsten Mal sag ich Bescheid, wenn mir was ins Auge fällt, und greife nicht zu so radikalen Mitteln.:m

So, nun will ich vom Schiffchenversenken erst mal nix mehr lesen. :g
Ist gut gegangen und gut damit.:vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau, gut iss :vik:

Wir machen uns jetzt ab in die Falle.|schlaf:
Guts nächtle |wavey:


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Spatzi wieder anwesend? Dann ein gutes Nächtle.
Mache mich auch mal in die waagerechte.

Bis demnächst.|wavey:


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp, wieder da :k

Bis denne #h Liebe Grüße an Iris und Zwergi #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend
wat soviele Seiten #d ich dreh durch


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris,moin tom
hier wirst echt verrückt.
hatte knapp 10 seiten zu lesen.

hab dann heut schonmal fürs evt nächste treffen 6 forellis gefangen


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend, gerade gefunden:
> 
> The day after :m


 
#r so muß das sein  



andy0209 schrieb:


> genemigt feiern wir halt noch ein wenig meinen geb nach :m


 
selbstverständlich auch anwesend :m



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hWie wärs denn mit 12-14ten September???#c:m


 
passt bestens  



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat gugst du denn da iss das nich eher was fürn chris:q


 
|evil: gehts da um das Kundenfreundliche Platzieren von Tüten in SB-Tankstellenshops #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HAALLLLLOOOOO TOOOOM raus aus der koje


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat denn reich ich nicht 

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
wo kommst du denn her so früh :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah nu iss der tom auferwacht moin dat #h


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gesacht.#h#h

Drehung und stehen. Hier bin ich doch:q:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn: 

mich hats ausm Bett gehauen 

Moin Tom


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ganzschön spät muß ich mal sagen :q

gilt für beide !!!!


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn:
> 
> mich hats ausm Bett gehauen



Du hast aber auch komische Zeiten in letzter Zeit.:q
Hormonspiegel noch durcheinander?;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch komische Zeiten in letzter Zeit.:q
> Hormonspiegel noch durcheinander?;+



bestimmt eine schlaflose nacht nach der anderen immerzu im gedanken die gummis nich zu vergessen den gummis machen leichter :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ganzschön spät muß ich mal sagen :q
> 
> gilt für beide !!!!


 
sry aber noch früher, geht nzr wenns zum Angeln geht, eigentlich wollte ich heute ja, aber...zu Stressig, nächste Woche  mal sehen ich will heute nochmal mit Eggi quatschen, ob der nicht die nächsten Tage noch Plätze frei hat 



nemles schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch komische Zeiten in letzter Zeit.:q
> Hormonspiegel noch durcheinander?;+


 
#c|rolleyes#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sry aber noch früher, geht nzr wenns zum Angeln geht, eigentlich wollte ich heute ja, aber...zu Stressig, nächste Woche  mal sehen ich will heute nochmal mit Eggi quatschen, ob der nicht die nächsten Tage noch Plätze frei hat
> 
> 
> 
> #c|rolleyes#6


stressig was sollen wir denn sagen noch 2 tage dann werd ich mal mein bettchen fragen ob ich länger schlafen darf |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mal sehen ich will heute nochmal mit Eggi quatschen, ob der nicht die nächsten Tage noch Plätze frei hat



Genau, mach was Sinnvolles, geh angeln


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute ich mach mich denn mal vom acker.
bis heut abend #h
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschüß Andy.|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, mach was Sinnvolles, geh angeln


 
..aber erstmal noch 'ne Tüte voll Schlaf :vik:



andy0209 schrieb:


> so leute ich mach mich denn mal vom acker.
> bis heut abend #h
> greez
> andy


 
Bis denn |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tschüß Andy.|wavey:


 
..hab mich erst garnicht gesehen  bin Chuck Norrismäßig mit der Natur verschmolzen, aber das muß ein Ende haben  wenn sie hier mal rein guckt, gibbet Ärger #c #d :m


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hab mich erst garnicht gesehen  bin Chuck Norrismäßig mit der Natur verschmolzen, aber das muß ein Ende haben  wenn sie hier mal rein guckt, gibbet Ärger #c #d :m



Deswegen ja nur die harmlosen Bilder |bla::q#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Deswegen ja nur die harmlosen Bilder |bla::q#6


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes hast Du mit der Cam hinterm Wohnwagen Paperaziert  oder wat #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

seltener Besuch, so früh am morgen, Moin Jörg #h kaum schreibt man Eggi, isser da  #6


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, wieso#c

War da was zu Pape...Papara... tapa.......ähm was zusehen?;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, wieso#c
> 
> War da was zu Pape...Papara... tapa.......ähm was zusehen?;+


 
oder heißt das "Papa ratzt" #c 


Ich könnte dringend solche Pics gebrauchen  also her damit :m


----------



## Macker (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja so is das mit den Schlafstörungen leider muss Ich noch 4 Wochen Arbeiten sonst wär Ich warscheinlich dabei.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## celler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin @all die noch online sind.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ja so is das mit den Schlafstörungen leider muss Ich noch 4 Wochen Arbeiten sonst wär Ich warscheinlich dabei.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Schlafstörungen hab ich in letzter Zeit auch, bin völlig unterfischt :vik: deswegen müssen auch die Makrelen nochmal herhalten


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze


----------



## celler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie kommts das du immernoch wach bist,sonst legst dich doch immer nochmal wieder hin ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wie kommts das du immernoch wach bist,sonst legst dich doch immer nochmal wieder hin ;-)


 

|bigeyes na wenn Du das sagst |rolleyes:g


----------



## Macker (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe bis jetzt erst 2 So.termine für den Nächsten Urlaub.
24.08 Blauort und 31 08 Langeland 1 oder 2 September woche will Ich noch mit nem Arbeitskolleggen in der woche los.
Wegen der Kleinboot geschichte Tel. wir noch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt erst 2 So.termine für den Nächsten Urlaub.
> 24.08 Blauort und 31 08 Langeland 1 oder 2 September woche will Ich noch mit nem Arbeitskolleggen in der woche los.
> Wegen der Kleinboot geschichte Tel. wir noch.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Hab ich eben auch drüber nachgedacht, ein paar schöne Platten Stippen müßte auch mal wieder sein :m

Hab mich am 31.08 nicht angemeldet  weiß auch nicht #c irgendwie hab ich keine Lust auf LL #c:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all!#h


Mann, ich hab jetzt schon Vorfreude auf September...


----------



## celler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen @ all!#h
> 
> 
> Mann, ich hab jetzt schon Vorfreude auf September...


 

moin dirk

nur auf den september oder auch auf august (9.08 BKT)


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin dirk
> 
> nur auf den september oder auch auf august (9.08 BKT)




Na sicher freu ich mir auch schon auf den ollen Augusturlaub...|supergri
10 Tage an der See, bei bestem Wetter!


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na sicher freu ich mir auch schon auf den ollen Augusturlaub...|supergri
> 10 Tage an der See, bei bestem Wetter!



Ist ja bald soweit. Nur noch zwei eeeewwwwiiiiggggg lange Wochen :q:m:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hab mich erst garnicht gesehen  bin Chuck Norrismäßig mit der Natur verschmolzen, aber das muß ein Ende haben  wenn sie hier mal rein guckt, gibbet Ärger #c #d :m



keine panik kati iss gerade hier :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom bin wieder daaaa wo biste denn


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai feierabend|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp 

Ich sach mal *prost*!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp
> 
> Ich sach mal *prost*!



fetter plan hab auch gerade eins augekorkt|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz! #h

Andy --> Post


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz!


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naaaabend #h

Mönsch ist das schon wieder ein Abend. Eben einer halben Stunde meinem Kampfninchen hinterhergeiert, um es wieder einzufangen.

Hai Kai, Andy, Liz und Kati|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom
tach gesagt schicken gruß von kati sitzt gerade hier und hat sich den bericht durchgelesen. findet sie nett#6 übrigens der gruß an ist an alle:m


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen Gruß zurück #h#h#h

Isse beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei???|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß zurück #h#h#h
> 
> Isse beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei???|wavey:



Logisch |rolleyes
gruß
Kati


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huuiiihhhh, dat wird wieder ein späsken 


​


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir Dich gerade auf der anderen Seite der INet-Verbindung von:





andy0209 schrieb:


> na so ähnlich allerdings iss hier nix grün und ich hab nix an:q





andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom
> tach gesagt schicken gruß von kati sitzt gerade hier und hat sich den bericht durchgelesen. findet sie nett#6 übrigens der gruß an ist an alle:m




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Bist Du denn mittlerweile gedresst? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Liz261280 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Logisch |rolleyes
> gruß
> Kati



Hi Kati, #h
liebe Grüße zurück :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Chris...#h












Wat ein Zufall aber auch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hi Kati, #h
> liebe Grüße zurück :m



Hallo, super Party war das mit euch.
gruß
Kati


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend zusammen



moin alder#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat ein Zufall aber auch


 
was denn |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> was denn |kopfkrat



wer lesen kann iss klar im vorteil du sack


----------



## nemles (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> was denn |kopfkrat



Hatte gerade so ganz dumdidummdidumm an Dich gedacht. So im Zusammenhang mit Dorschfischlein jagen...|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Hallo, super Party war das mit euch.
> gruß
> Kati



Bald wieder :vik:
Dann mal ohne Kids, dann können wir auch mal bissl schnacken.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Hallo, super Party war das mit euch.
> gruß
> Kati


 
...mit Dir aber auch 



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin alder#h


 
Nabend Andy


----------



## Liz261280 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Chris |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Liz
Grafikkarte läuft?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Bald wieder :vik:
> Dann mal ohne Kids, dann können wir auch mal bissl schnacken.



freu mich schon.
gruß Kati


----------



## celler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh nein noch ein zeuger meiner mieserablen nacht ;-)
sag trotzdem mal vorsichtig hey kati.

und sonst bei euch alles in lot?
war von euch schonmal wieder erfolgreich beim angeln oder ist noch keiner wieder los gewesen?


----------



## Liz261280 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hi Liz
> Grafikkarte läuft?



GK läuft, aber Andy s Bilder bekomm ich immer noch nicht auf #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> GK läuft, aber Andy s Bilder bekomm ich immer noch nicht auf #c


 
@andy 
mach mir die Bilder mal auf ne CD oder schick sie per mail.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @andy
> mach mir die Bilder mal auf ne CD oder schick sie per mail.



liz schickt sie dir morgen sie bekommt ne neue. bei mir auf dem rechner lief sie|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> liz schickt sie dir morgen sie bekommt ne neue. bei mir auf dem rechner lief sie|uhoh:


 

so machen wir das, aber nicht das mir das nachher auch noch den Rechner zerpflückt :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> so machen wir das, aber nicht das mir das nachher auch noch den Rechner zerpflückt :g


dann bekomm ich das grübeln |uhoh:


----------



## celler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

reinhauen,bis morgen.

gn8


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dito gute Nacht, morgen noch ein paar Stunden schaffen und dann endlich Wochenende 

Rinjehauen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin #h

endlich freitag nur noch 1,5 tage arbeiten |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Juten Morjän gesacht. |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen tom #h
ausgeschlafen oder wach geworden |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abgebrochen:q:q

Ne, wiie immer ganz alleine wach geworden.
Mal sehen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt ist Mittags abtuten und Feierabend :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> abgebrochen:q:q
> 
> Ne, wiie immer ganz alleine wach geworden.
> Mal sehen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt ist Mittags abtuten und Feierabend :vik:



oh man ihr habts gut ich mach garantiert wieder so 10 stunden heute und morgen gehts beim kollegen aufs dach bis frühen nachmittag .dann hab ich auch endlich we|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man, Du bist ja maximal vergnügungssüchtig. 
Naja, wenn man so jung ist, steckt man das locker weg:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Man, Du bist ja maximal vergnügungssüchtig.
> Naja, wenn man so jung ist, steckt man das locker weg:q:q



#y sehhhhhr witzig |gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey erst stenkern und dann klam heimlich das weite suchen  wa????
alles spitzbuben |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ey erst stenkern und dann klam heimlich das weite suchen  wa????
> alles spitzbuben |rolleyes



Wieso stänkern? Ist doch die Wahrheit :m
Und wieso weglaufen?
Bin doch noch hier|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aha da isser wieder :q

was hat denn ein versautes we bitteschön mit vergnügen zu tun ???? iss doch stänkern.
aber nächstes we mach ich mir einen bunten:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so tom ich mach mich mal los ins vergnügen :q
denn mal bis denne |wavey:
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es soll ja Menschen geben, die lieben ihre Arbeit und empfinden dabei Vergnügen|rolleyes Also kein stänkern 

Aber lass mal, auch wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß, hab ich genügend zu tun und nicht viel Zeit zum relaxen:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moin" jerufen!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Dirk
endlich WE, aber noch ganze 8 Wochen bis zum nächsten SAW-treffen


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Dirk
> endlich WE, aber noch ganze 8 Wochen bis zum nächsten SAW-treffen




Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:vik:

Haddu dich um eine Woche verzählt!!!:q

Sind nur noch *sieben* Wochen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:vik:
> 
> Haddu dich um eine Woche verzählt!!!:q
> 
> Sind nur noch *sieben* Wochen...


 

Danke :m wie geil :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Lizi

auf DMAX läuft gerade AugustWalther beim BigGame bis 10:25 #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Lizi
> 
> auf DMAX läuft gerade AugustWalther beim BigGame bis 10:25 #6




Ich war's, mit Liz's Account!|rolleyes#t

Hab da nur schnell was bei den Stichworten umgebastelt...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich war's, mit Liz's Account!|rolleyes#t
> 
> Hab da nur schnell was bei den Stichworten umgebastelt...:q


 

Dann kannst du auch nicht AuWa beim BigGame sehen #y 

..ich wollt auch noch aber maximal 10 Stichworte zugelassen |motz:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mir ist waaaaaaangleilig!!! |uhoh:#q

Und Lust, so ein blödes Aufmaß zu machen, hab ich auch keine!#c

Könnte grad mal grillen und Flaschenbier trinken!!!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch nicht AuWa beim BigGame sehen #y  *AuWa tut den Augen aua!!!*
> 
> ..ich wollt auch noch aber maximal 10 Stichworte zugelassen |motz:



Schade, dass es hier keinen Smiley gibt, der die Zunge raus streckt!
So einen würd ich nämlich jetzt brauchen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mir ist waaaaaaangleilig!!! |uhoh:#q
> 
> Und Lust, so ein blödes Aufmaß zu machen, hab ich auch keine!#c
> 
> Könnte grad mal grillen und Flaschenbier trinken!!!:vik:


 
ich wär für Aufguß statt Aufmaß, man is dat hot in here

ich werd' abstinent Leben bis zum nächsten mal 


...alter ich dreh gleich durch , die Pumpen hier einen dicken Fisch nach dem anderen, direkt hinter meinem Rücken :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schade, dass es hier keinen Smiley gibt, der die Zunge raus streckt!
> So einen würd ich nämlich jetzt brauchen...


 
















..ich will ja auch nur Fisch sehen und nicht AuWa und seinen Koch


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich wär für Aufguß statt Aufmaß, man is dat hot in here
> 
> ich werd' abstinent Leben bis zum nächsten mal
> 
> ...





|bigeyesWie jetzt??? Bist du mim Laptop am Wasser, oder was geht?|kopfkrat


Geh doch mal hin und frag wie die fischen!
Wer sind denn die überhaupt?



Ich will auch Angeln!!!














*EDIT:* Jetzt hab ich's geschnallt! Dauert halt bei Blonden immer etwas länger...


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..Spannung...da kommt gerade was ganz dickes....:vik:...aber erstmal zurück zum Koch


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyesWie jetzt??? Bist du mim Laptop am Wasser, oder was geht?|kopfkrat
> 
> Geh doch mal hin und frag wie die fischen!
> Wer sind denn die überhaupt?
> ...


 
isch guck gerade DMAX, Hase  mit'm Laptop am Wasser #d 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 leider nein

editsedit: zu Spät


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..Spannung...da kommt gerade was ganz dickes....:vik:...aber erstmal zurück zum Koch




Dieser krumme Hund hat ja schon ein nettes Leben!!!|kopfkrat|rolleyes:q




Wollen wir nicht auch sowas aufziehen?
Müssen wir bei der nächsten Pardy mal beschnacken...


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dieser krumme Hund hat ja schon ein nettes Leben!!!|kopfkrat|rolleyes:q


 
...naja, hoffe nicht mehr lang #c

edit: ach er  mein Fehler #d


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...naja, hoffe nicht mehr lang #c
> 
> edit: ach er  mein Fehler #d






|muahah:

Der war böse!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Der war böse!!!:q


 
dat gibt wieder gemecker  aber das war garnicht so gemeint #c


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich melde mich auch nochmal vom obersten Ende Daenemarks  Das Wetter kann auch im Norden extrem geil sein, 25 - 30 Grad im Schatten und Sonne pur. Seeehr schoen zum Baden in der Nordsee 

Nur morgens verkatert im Zelt bei 45 Grad ist leicht unangenehm #t


----------



## celler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin.
hier ist zwar auch warm aber die sonne will irgend wie nicht.
wie lang bist schon in dk?


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schade, dass es hier keinen Smiley gibt, der die Zunge raus streckt!
> So einen würd ich nämlich jetzt brauchen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


>




Ich wußte, das sowas wieder von unserm Tommi kommen würde!!!|rolleyes:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jungz, Mädelz! Wie schauts aus?

Tag der Deutschen Einheit Räucher und Grillparty bei uns?:m

Die neuen Forellen antesten!!!:vik:


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin halt zuverlässig


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jungz, Mädelz! Wie schauts aus?
> 
> Tag der Deutschen Einheit Räucher und Grillparty bei uns?:m
> 
> Die neuen Forellen antesten!!!:vik:



Noch habbe wir nix vor Könnte klappen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Noch habbe wir nix vor Könnte klappen #6




*Dann horsche mer mal, was die Annern so meine un schon ham mer en neue Termin!!!:vik:*


----------



## djoerni (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

saugeile idee! 

bilder kommen sobald ich meinen cardreader habe!


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Dann horsche mer mal, was die Annern so meine un schon ham mer en neue Termin!!!:vik:*




 

​


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> saugeile idee! :vik:
> 
> bilder kommen sobald ich meinen cardreader habe!





Aber bei mir zickern, dass der Bericht nicht schnell genug eingestellt war...#y


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was denn los #c alle schon in den Vorbereitungen aufs nächste Treffen, ich werd morgen mal testen obs schon wieder Dorsche gibt  vlt ein paar Wattis baden, auf jeden Fall mitm Boot raus :vik:


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich sach lieber nicht, was ich hier den ganzen Nachmittag im Keller treibe :q

Nein, ich sage es nicht.....








Ich werde nicht sagen, das ich tackle sortiere.:q:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich sach lieber nicht, was ich hier den ganzen Nachmittag im Keller treibe :q
> 
> Nein, ich sage es nicht.....
> 
> ...


 
:g o man, errinner mich nicht daran, ich muß auch gleich noch ein bischen wühlen, sonst fehlt morgen die Hälfte


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :g o man, errinner mich nicht daran, ich muß auch gleich noch ein bischen wühlen, sonst fehlt morgen die Hälfte


Pilker? richtige Größe?? Vorfächer; Rettungsweste; Feuerzeuge; richige Schnur? Lieber doch eine andere zur Sicherheit? Rolle 1, Rolle2, .....ich werd noch irre


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Pilker? richtige Größe?? Vorfächer; Rettungsweste; Feuerzeuge; richige Schnur? Lieber doch eine andere zur Sicherheit? Rolle 1, Rolle2, .....ich werd noch irre


 
achja, bei Dir wird das ja teuer im gelobten, wenn Du was vergisst |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich vergesse doch nix, ich bin die Ruhe in Person 


​


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich vergesse doch nix, ich bin die Ruhe in Person
> 
> 
> ​


 

nur nicht durchdrehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so feierabend geh jetzt duschen und ab inne koje |uhoh:
morgen gehts endlich wieder zur arbeit|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so feierabend geh jetzt duschen und ab inne koje |uhoh:
> morgen gehts endlich wieder zur arbeit|uhoh:




N'Abend Schmaler!:q


Bin auch grad eben rein gekommen...
Arbeit macht frei!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend dirksan
irgendwie bin ich ganzschön fertich 14 stunden hängen sich doch etwas an:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, da kann ich auch mit!
Obwohls bei mir bis Vier keine körperliche Maloche war...#t

Aber die letzten Stunden bis eben war feinste Schreinerei!
Bald ist das Werk beendet und wir haben Platz für noch 30 Raummeter Holz. :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann kann a der winter kommen und iss trotzdem schick warm.
so dirk ich mach mich jetztinne dusche sonst schlafe ich hier am rechner noch ein um 5 ist die nacht zu ende.
bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## Liz261280 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier mal ein paar Pic s von unserem Tag 

http://img292.*ih.us/img292/4171/hukompri002ju9.jpg


http://img65.*ih.us/img65/7274/hukompri014qb4.jpg
http://img65.*ih.us/img65/7274/hukompri014qb4.c257aa85d8.jpg

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/9620/dirkkompri007au3.jpg
http://img75.*ih.us/img75/9620/dirkkompri007au3.ad35a6d949.jpg

http://img61.*ih.us/img61/4977/jonasulouiskompri006mr3.jpg
http://img61.*ih.us/img61/4977/jonasulouiskompri006mr3.6ec81f39b0.jpg

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/6704/wolfsherzkomprigo0.jpg
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/6704/wolfsherzkomprigo0.c22115e9e9.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> morgen gehts endlich wieder zur arbeit|uhoh:


 
..wenn ich morgen so dahin schipper, werd' ich an Dich denken  hoffentlich kann ich mal wieder ein paar Platten verhaften


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h
was machst du denn schon hier am we ? kannste nich schlafen#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meine güte dirk da habt ihr ja nen richtig feines teil aufgestellt hut ab #6
geile tomate:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wenn ich morgen so dahin schipper, werd' ich an Dich denken  hoffentlich kann ich mal wieder ein paar Platten verhaften



na denn mal petri :m


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom #h
> was machst du denn schon hier am we ? kannste nich schlafen#c



Moin, moin Andy|wavey:
Sind halt so die Angewohnheiten. Wenn man immer zur selben Zeit hoch ist...dann auch Samstags
Werde ein büsken im Keller werkeln :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da haste recht meistens bin ich auch um diese zeit wach aber dann schnell jürgen würgen und wieder ab inne falle. wenn ich nich zufällig wüßte das du angelvorbereitungen im keller triffst dann würde ich glatt denken du bist klempner :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ich mir im Moment aus reinen sortiertechnischen Gründen nicht eine angeltechnische Auszeit verordnet hätte, wäre ich jetzt anne Elbe und um neune zurück.

Mit frische Brötchen für die Familie und keiner hätte was gemerkt:q




Ausser natürlich der Tiefkühler:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so mach ichs im urlaub wenn wir in dk sind .spätestens um 6 bin ich am wasser schick 2 stunden blinkern .dann wieder ins häuschen und frühstück vorbereiten,bin ich immer fit wie'n turnschuh bei der genialen meeresluft#6


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> spätestens um 6 bin ich am wasser



Da haste ja die besten zwei Stunden des Tages schon verpasst|bigeyes

Wenn die Sonne anfängt, gegen die Nacht anzustänkern und die ersten Vöglein ihr Morgen-Gebet schmettern ist die beste Zeit des Tages.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da haste ja die besten zwei Stunden des Tages schon verpasst|bigeyes
> 
> Wenn die Sonne anfängt, gegen die Nacht anzustänkern und die ersten Vöglein ihr Morgen-Gebet zu schmettern ist die beste Zeit des Tages.




wie jetz ???? wat meinste wohl wann es im oktober / november hell wird |rolleyes:q


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetz ???? wat meinste wohl wann es im oktober / november hell wird |rolleyes:q




Oh, sorry Sir... Ich ging von heute aus...Sir...Tut mir leid#t

Also im Oktober natürlich etwas später. 4:30 Uhr#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh, sorry Sir... Ich ging von heute aus...Sir...Tut mir leid#t
> 
> Also im Oktober natürlich etwas später. 4:30 Uhr#6



so c.a. meistens iss noch etwas licht am auto fällig so gegen halb sechs wirds dann langsam etwas heller .4.30 steht wohl im kalender was|kopfkrat:q aber iss ja auch wurscht die mefos haben mich bis jetzt immer entteuscht aber dieses jahr werd ich eine bekommen |kopfkrat hoffe ich :q


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so c.a. meistens iss noch etwas licht am auto fällig so gegen halb sechs wirds dann langsam etwas heller .4.30 steht wohl im kalender was|kopfkrat:q aber iss ja auch wurscht die mefos haben mich bis jetzt immer entteuscht aber dieses jahr werd ich eine bekommen |kopfkrat hoffe ich :q



Wenn Du in DK unterwegs bist, ist die erste Stunde vor SA die zweitbeste auf Aal. Sobald Du Morgengrauen siehst (leichter Schimmer) Blinker ran!#6


Also weit vor sechs Uhr:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werds mal versuchen wenn ich mich so früh aus dem bette geschält bekomme.
so tom ich werd mal los der tach iss kurz .viel spaß noch beim sortieren der norgeausrüstung.
bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, bis denne |wavey:









Und ich weiß jetzt schon, das ich die hälfte vergessen habe :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen

@celler
heute nacht fahren wir...


----------



## djoerni (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heute ist gartenteich saubermachen angesagt.... boah mufft das!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so woche ist geschafft :vik ich auch|rolleyes) endlich we:vik:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> heute ist gartenteich saubermachen angesagt.... boah mufft das!



gut das ich meinen nich sauber machen muß |uhoh: :q
denn mal viel spaß 
anmeldung haste montag da habs einfach noch nich geschafft


----------



## djoerni (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so fettttich! jetzt erstmal nen kühles hefe! 
kein prob andy. mach dir keinen stress!


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, auch Feierabend vom Hobby. 5 Multis sind komplett neu bespult. Morgen sind die Statis drann


----------



## djoerni (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt gehts erstmal grillen#g wünsche allen ein schönes woende!


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





Schönes WEnde!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
Dat war ja wieder was heute, nur kapitale Krautfische, shize O-Wind, das war schon am Anfang hart an der Grenze, aber dann kam die Welle.... #d 
Ich muss mir dringend ein neues Revier suchen, tot ist noch untertrieben #c 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, Alter!
Das ist echt Kagge!#d
Wieso wird denn da nur sooo wenig Fisch sein?


Paß bloß gut auf da!
So'n Unfall auf See ist bestimmt nicht prickelnd.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, Alter!
> Das ist echt Kagge!#d
> Wieso wird denn da nur sooo wenig Fisch sein?
> 
> ...


 
Dat ist allgemein bekannt das die Fänge da nicht so rosig sind, man kann da gute Tage haben, eigentlich wollte ich ein Stück weiter ankern und Platten angeln, das hat der Wind der da ums Eck föhnte verhindert. also mußte ich in der Bucht bleiben #c alles tot, wie mit ner Planierraupe durchgezogen #d

Jau und als die Welle immer größer wurde, Rückzug #6 besser ist


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leider Gottes #t wieder im Lande...

Aber wohlbehalten angekommen |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jungz, Mädelz! Wie schauts aus?
> 
> Tag der Deutschen Einheit Räucher und Grillparty bei uns?:m
> 
> Die neuen Forellen antesten!!!:vik:





nemles schrieb:


> Noch habbe wir nix vor Könnte klappen #6



Scheixxe, so schnell ändern sich die Dinge:c:c:c
Schwiegervadder wird sechzig und steinigt mich, wenn ich nicht mit ihm auf Hecht angeln gehe.#d|rolleyes

Den Termin hatte ich nun wirklich nicht auf der Rechnung...


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Fynn

Willkommen zurück!


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend

@Fynn
mein Beileid  aber wenigstens stimmt das Wetter im Moment 

@nemles
dto.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, wir könnten auch noch ein WE später bei uns feiern!
Da simmer ja flexibel!!!:q


----------



## djoerni (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ohne tom gibts keine party#t woende später passt mir auch besser.
sag mal dirk, wie tief ist denn dein tümpel? ich meine ja nur wegen tom. sonst muss er noch stelzen und nen magneten wegen der brille mitbringen. duck und wech:q


----------



## celler (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend
so bin auch mal wieder da.
war freitag abend mal an der ostsee,bisschen die brandung bei 5 windstärken unsicher machen.
ihr glaubt nicht was ich alles gefangen habe.
GARNICHTS ausser algen und sonstiges gewusel.

na wie ich seh schlafen aber schon wieder alle und ích muss hier wieder allein meine nachtschicht durchziehen :-(


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja bei den aktuellen Temperaturen waren die Chancen auch eher gering was vernünftiges zu fangen 
Außer MeFo, Horni und Meeräsche läuft zur Zeit wohl nicht viel von Land aus...
Aber jeder Versuch zählt #6

Mal sehen ob ich morgen mal wieder Schleicher jage, hätte irgendwie schon Bock. :g


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo willst denn hin?


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin
tom schon urlaub und andy schon arbeiten ?


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin,#h

Nö, nur etwas länger gepennt, wurde gestern (heute) doch etwas später bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso.
und andy?
ihr zwei seid doch immer die ersten MFTler hier


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Wünsche wieder das Ding mit der "Schnellrumgehwoche"!:m

Ui, ui, ui!|uhoh:
Ich muß nächstes WE erst mal den Damm am Weiher reparieren... Verdammt, das wird ne Höllenarbeit!!!


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sacht mal, liebe Küstenjungs und -mädels,

mein Freund Hinnerk hat mich gestern angespitzt, dass er auch schon am Donnerstag vor der Boardie-Kuttertour oben sein möchte und sein küstentaugliches Alu-Boot mit 5PS-Außenboarder auf's Dach schnallen will.
Damit sind wir sonst immer im Lillebelt rumgeschippert.

Da wir nicht vor haben, zu weit raus zu fahren, bitte ich mal um 'nen Tipp, in welcher Gegend der Kieler Förde vor Laboe und Heikendorf wir 'ne Chance auf Leos, Platte, Hornis oder Hering hätten. Ist ja immer ein Lotteriespiel, wenn man das Gewässer nicht kennt...

Zweite Frage: Wo kommt man an Wattis ran oder sind Heringsfetzen auf Platte genau so Erfolg versprechend?


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler
NOK 

@Honeyball
Wattis sind auf Platte weit vielversprechender. Wattis solltest du eigentlich überall bekommen, einach mal bei Knutzen in Kiel anrufen und welche vorbestellen.
Bei Stellen kann ich idr aber leider aktuell nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Macker (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Honeyball Wattis kriegst du zb. in Laboe im Förde Angelshop 04343/7819 .
Je nach Wetter würde Ich dir den Kleverberg oder wenn du auf der Laboer Seite bleibst, die Ecke ab Wentotrf in Tiefen um und bei 13m empfehleh da ist Sand ohne Ende. Wenn Top Wetter ist kannst du auch Hinter die Gelben Warntonnen Fahren da ist zum land hin eine 11m Rinne da geht auch oft was.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## FelixSch (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass es im Bereich um die Gefahrentonne Kleverberg oder die Tonne 1 rum ganz gut gehen soll. Aber halt dich lieber ausserhalb des Fahrwassers!
Du hast da alle Tiefen zwischen 5 und fast 20 m und steinigen Grund. 
Verklag mich bitte nicht, wenn es dort nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Kieler Aussenförde zählt nicht zu meinen Lieblingsrevieren.
Ist mir zu viel Schiffsverkehr, speziell durch Segler.

Aber wenn, dann mit Schlauchi und dann die Seite Kleverberg.

Da hast Du auf kurze Entfernungen stark unterschiedliche Boden- und Tiefenverhältnisse. Kanten, die ziemlich schnell von 3-4 auf 15-17 abfallen.

Bei gutem Wetter mal NW bis kurz vor die Stollergrundrinne fahren. Da ist ein Unterwassergraben bis 22 Meter. Das sollte es eigendlich klappen.
Aber laßt Euch nicht über den Haufen karren.:m:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Hätte jemand von Euch Interesse an einem Produkt dieses Shops?
http://www.islanddiscounttackle.com

Es könnten bis zu 4 Rollen in einem Paket verschickt werden.
Kostenpunkt für ein Paket 40$ Versand.

Ich möchte eine Rolle, drei wären also noch frei


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, Thema Heringsfetzen. Komischerweise funktioniert das aus meiner Erfahrung heraus supi in meinen alten Heimatgewässern (ex DDR-Ostseeküste) heute immer noch besser als mit Wattis, während ich hier an SH Küsten wiederum mehr Erfolg mit Wattis und Ringlern habe. Warum???Kopfkratz...Keine Ahnung.#c


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @celler
> NOK
> 
> @Honeyball
> ...


 
und warst unterwegs?


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> sag mal dirk, wie tief ist denn dein tümpel? ich meine ja nur wegen tom. sonst muss er noch stelzen und nen magneten wegen der brille mitbringen. duck und wech:q



Wieso Magneten? Ich kann mir doch einen Einhänger ranmachen (hab ich neulich irgendwo gesehen #c) und eine Schur antüdeln.

P.S. links und rechts an meinem Glas *sind* Magneten eingebaut, um einen Sonnenclip aufzustülpen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
morgen früh erwarte ich dich hier wieder pünktlich ,nix einfach mal unter der woche ausschlafen und den andy hier alleine sitzen lassen:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Männer 
endlich Feierabend :vik: alter schwede ist das ne f*cking hitze, warum muss das immer so extrem sein #d


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo hast du das gesehen??? das hört sich ja sehr stylisch an...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend Männer
> endlich Feierabend :vik: alter schwede ist das ne f*cking hitze, warum muss das immer so extrem sein #d



wie jetzt iss warm :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt iss warm :q


 
Wetter warm ... Chris *HEIß* :vik:

@djoerni
alles wieder klar?


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom
> morgen früh erwarte ich dich hier wieder pünktlich ,nix einfach mal unter der woche ausschlafen und den andy hier alleine sitzen lassen:q



Zu Befehl. Pünktlich 5:30 Uhr einsatzbereit sein!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wetter warm ... Chris *HEIß* :vik:
> 
> @djoerni
> alles wieder klar?



na denn wie ich gleich mal unter die kalte dusche und schön was warmes drumwickeln sonst verkühlt sich der kleine :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Zu Befehl. Pünktlich 5:30 Uhr einsatzbereit sein!!!


sehr gut #6


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wo hast du das gesehen??? das hört sich ja sehr stylisch an...:q


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup! hab andy erreicht.


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hitze #d



Jepp, so langsam komme ich auf Betriebstemperatur :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> jup! hab andy erreicht.


 
..bestens #6

...mir war heut die Hose heiß, das könnt ihr glauben |rolleyes  #d manmanman :q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo hast du dich denn schonwieder rumgetrieben?


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hätte jemand von Euch Interesse an einem Produkt dieses Shops?
> http://www.islanddiscounttackle.com
> ...



Also, wenn das noch etwas Zeit hat, bin ich dabei.
Wenn jetzt vor Norge noch eine Rolle oder ähnliches eintrudelt, tritt mir Frauchen:l dermaßen vors Schienbein oder will gleich eine neue Nähmaschine.

Beides kann ich im Moment nicht gebrauchen


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bestens #6
> 
> ...mir war heut die Hose heiß, das könnt ihr glauben |rolleyes  #d manmanman :q:q:q



Immer noch nicht weg????


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wo hast du dich denn schonwieder rumgetrieben?


 
Messe HH, aber da wars schon eher angenehm kühl, einfach die Umstände :vik: so schnell wie heute, hab ich lange nicht gearbeitet |rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der genießer hebt sich das fürs nächste mal auf...:q man kann der sich zusammenreißen


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> der genießer hebt sich das fürs nächste mal auf...:q man kann der sich zusammenreißen



Gehört ja auch zur fast ausgestorbenen Art des Homo Erectus.

Zitat Wikipedia:
 ist eine ausgestorbene Hominiden-Art aus der Gattung des Menschen (_Homo_). Das Art-Epitheton _erectus_ kommt aus dem lateinischen und bedeutet _„aufgerichtet“_.


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erstmal moin ,moin
auf was für ner messe warst denn chris?


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> der genießer hebt sich das fürs nächste mal auf...:q man kann der sich zusammenreißen


 
...ist die Vorfreude nicht das beste  #c


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn er sich so weiter quält ist das bald homo errectus platzus:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gehört ja auch zur fast ausgestorbenen Art des Homo Erectus.


 
besser wär vlt. bald mal Duo Ejektus  ansonsten s.o. 



celler schrieb:


> erstmal moin ,moin
> auf was für ner messe warst denn chris?


 
..Aufbau HH-Einkaufstage. Ist ne Großhandelsmesse für alles, was keiner braucht


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ist die Vorfreude nicht das beste  #c



also ich könnte nicht die ganze zeit soviel vorfreude vertragen...


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wenn er sich so weiter quält ist das bald homo errectus platzus:q



Dafür gibt es ja die Auffangtütus#d


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt neben kittekattus stand ja was...


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> also ich könnte nicht die ganze zeit soviel vorfreude vertragen...


 
..ich auch nicht |splat: :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler
nee war noch nicht los, wenn dann heute Abend. Aber so richtig Bock habe ich irgendwie noch nicht, mal schauen was die Würmer sagen, wenn noch genug da sind zieh ihc mich gleich um und düse los #6

@Kai
wann willst du bestellen?


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kannst ja mal versuchsweise abwarten wie lange du das aushälst|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn es dann soweit ist, möchte ich gaaaaannnz weit weg sein...


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

es muss nur die tür vom wohnmobil verrammelt werden. danach ist schaumparty...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> kannst ja mal versuchsweise abwarten wie lange du das aushälst|uhoh:


 
|abgelehn den Versuchsaufbau las' ich Dir stehen 



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn es dann soweit ist, möchte ich gaaaaannnz weit weg sein...


 
..besser ist das #6

laß uns mal ein anderes Thema finden. Ich will nicht Schuld sein, wenn der ganze Thread in den Liebe und Romantik bereich verschoben wird


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar! back to topic! wo bekomme ich günstig zubehör für jigvorfächer her?


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> alles klar! back to topic! wo bekomme ich günstig zubehör für jigvorfächer her?



Willste selber knüppern? Oder fertige nehmen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> alles klar! back to topic! wo bekomme ich günstig zubehör für jigvorfächer her?


 
Angelcenter :m ..wat brauchst Du denn #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> alles klar! back to topic! wo bekomme ich günstig zubehör für jigvorfächer her?



Das fragst Du? Als Teamangler! TzTzTz nene :q


@ Tom / Fynn

Ich wollte in der nächsten Zeit bestellen. Ob nun sofort 
oder in 2 oder 3 Wochen ist mir Latte. Ist eh nur eine
"wollte ich immer schonmal haben" Bestellung nichts ernstes


----------



## bo74 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach bo


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!


----------



## bo74 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der andy noch garnicht da ??


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Tom / Fynn
> 
> Ich wollte in der nächsten Zeit bestellen. Ob nun sofort
> oder in 2 oder 3 Wochen ist mir Latte. Ist eh nur eine
> "wollte ich immer schonmal haben" Bestellung nichts ernstes



Also die 460er PS würde gut zu meiner existenten passen.
Gib mir aber mal noch etwas Bedenkzeit (Sicherheitsabstand)


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> der andy noch garnicht da ??


 
...der war eben noch hier #c


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> der andy noch garnicht da ??



Nabend, wahrscheinlich weggelaufen #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und ich bin scharf auf die 760iger Slammer


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und ich bin scharf auf die 760iger Slammer


 
Ich konnts mir bis jetzt verkneifen, da mal auf die Seite zu gehen..ich hab doch schon soviel was ich garnicht brauche #c ...jetzt bin ich Schwach geworden. Es kribbelt in den Fingern, ich hab gerade PowerPro bei James geordert, da würde ne neue Rolle ja passen :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann haben wir die 4 Rollen ja zusammen 
Tackert mir einfach Eure Bestellung rüber und wenn alle bestellt haben
kümmer ich mich drum.


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

selbermachen. ich brauche alles. bin komplett abgebrannt.


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und ich bin scharf auf die 760iger Slammer



Das Vergnügen mit der Dame hatte ich noch nicht. 

Die 800gr Eigengewicht erschrecken mich fürs leichte Spinnen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir die 4 Rollen ja zusammen
> Tackert mir einfach Eure Bestellung rüber und wenn alle bestellt haben
> kümmer ich mich drum.


 
nicht so schnell  hab gerade mal geguckt, nix dabei. leider ist das was ich will zu teuer  dreaming of Stella |rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gib mir noch ein bischen Bedenkzeit...ich lass mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.

Jetzt gehts an Kanal, Kollege Glasauge wartet hoffentlich


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts an Kanal, Kollege Glasauge wartet hoffentlich


 
...schon weg #c..trotzdem Petri Heil, hol Dir den ü100 Zander :m


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann von mir auch ein petri.
wie ich seh sind mal wieder alle inner koje.
man ey,verk..... nachtschicht.


@fynn
wo kommst eigentlich genau her bzw wo gehst immer angeln?


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo außer nem 65er Aal wurds nix, aber war tortzdem mal wieder ein schöner Abend :m

@celler
komme aus Rendsburg, liegt 100km nördlich von Hamburg und 60km südlich von der dänischen Grenze. Quasi das Herz Schleswig Holsteins 
Wenn du nach DK über die A7 fährst, fährst du über die Rader Hochbrücke, son riesen Ding was 2 Gewässer überquert, da bist du ca. 500m Luftlinie von mir entfernt :q
Ich fische im Moment im Nord Ostsee Kanal, in der Nähe der der eben genannten Brücke  Später aber fast nur noch auf MeFo.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgens 

wat is los pennt ihr noch oder was #c


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Anwesend.:m

Moin moin #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnddddyyyyyyyyyyyy, Ufgestanden  |director:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich auch da moin gesagt#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Tom
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnddddyyyyyyyyyyyy, Ufgestanden  |director:



bin doch schon da


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie isses wolle mer Chatte


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jepp...


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Guckt mal bitte in der IG.
Hab da zwei Termine festgetackert...:vik:

Noch wären wir da flexibel!
Allerdings müßte ich definitiv wissen, wer alles kommt, damit ich mich um Schlafplätze kümmern kann!:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Irgendwie komme ihc nicht mehr in die IG rein #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ihc nicht mehr in die IG rein #c




Da du auf die Einladung, sowie auf Pn's meinerseits nicht reagiert hast, dachte ich, du hast da auch kein Interesse dran...#c


Dann eben nochmalige Einladung!:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast PN Dirk


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
endlich FA :vik: CD ist angekommen, aber irgendwas stimmt damit nicht, ich kann die auch nicht öffnen #c


----------



## Liz261280 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> endlich FA :vik: CD ist angekommen, aber irgendwas stimmt damit nicht, ich kann die auch nicht öffnen #c



Nabend Chris  |wavey:

Yippieeee, dann lag es zum Glück doch an der CD...


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal ein NABEND in die Runde werf |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann, will mir nicht Einer am Samstag bissel bei harter, körperlicher Arbeit helfen???|uhoh:

Der Damm bei mir am Weiher ist ein gaaaanz schönes Problem!
Diese verkackten Ratten haben echt ganze Arbeit geleistet!|gr:


Über bestimmt vier Meter muß ich aufgraben, Lehm und Steine reinschaffen und das Ganze wieder zuschaufeln...


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann, will mir nicht Einer am Samstag bissel bei harter, körperlicher Arbeit helfen???|uhoh:
> 
> Der Damm bei mir am Weiher ist ein gaaaanz schönes Problem!
> Diese verkackten Ratten haben echt ganze Arbeit geleistet!|gr:
> ...



#q#q#q Man, so ein Scheixx, gerade diesen Samstag kann ich nicht #c Dabei gibt es doch nach einer harten Arbeitswoche nichts entspannenderes, als mit einer handgefertigten Plättschaufel und einer 1A Spitzhacke mehrere Kubikmeter Erde bei strahlendem Sonnenschein zu bewegen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #q#q#q Man, so ein Scheixx, gerade diesen Samstag kann ich nicht #c *
> 
> War mir bei dir fast klar!!! #y*
> 
> Dabei gibt es doch nach einer harten Arbeitswoche nichts entspannenderes, als mit einer handgefertigten Plättschaufel und einer 1A Spitzhacke mehrere Kubikmeter Erde bei strahlendem Sonnenschein zu bewegen :m




Eben!!!:q

Na ja, ich schnapp mir ein Schächtelchen Kölsch, nen Ring Fleischwurst ,zehn Brötchen und mach Bob den Baumeister!:vik:


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also nicht, das hier der Eindruck entsteht, ich hätte etwas gegen schwerste, körperliche Arbeit|krach:

Dem ist nicht so, ich liebe Arbeit.:vik:








aber Hände und Füße müssen Ruhe haben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Nabend Chris  |wavey:
> 
> Yippieeee, dann lag es zum Glück doch an der CD...



komische angelegenheit ;+

naja dann schick ich mal zwei neue raus habs bis jetzt nicht auf die reihe bekommen.aber ich gib mir mühe das es noch diese woche klappt.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

möönsch dirk würde dir auch gerne helfen aber samstag iss wieder arbeiten und nachmittag gehts am teich weiter am 16.08 hat doch schwiegervater seinen 60igsten und ich hab mal wieder die komplette orga zugeteilt bekommen. |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> möönsch dirk würde dir auch gerne helfen aber samstag iss wieder arbeiten und nachmittag gehts am teich weiter am 16.08 hat doch schwiegervater seinen 60igsten und ich hab mal wieder die komplette orga zugeteilt bekommen. |uhoh:



Sacht mal, werden dieses Jahr alle unsere Schwiegerväter 60? Das ist ja schon fast Verschwörung|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sacht mal, werden dieses Jahr alle unsere Schwiegerväter 60? Das ist ja schon fast Verschwörung|krach:



wer denn noch ???? ausser deiner da sollte mann doch glatt ne schwiegersohn pardy steigen lassen :vik::q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu erstmal kalt duschen . das wetter ist ne katastrophe auffen bau. mein kumpel ist heut in die türkey antalia 39°C der hat ne klatsche.:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu erstmal kalt duschen . das wetter ist ne katastrophe auffen bau. mein kumpel ist heut in die türkey antalia 39°C der hat ne klatsche.:q:q:q



Verstehe ich auch nicht, wer fährt den schon im Sommer auffen Bau nach Antalya.|uhoh: Du kennst Leute;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht, wer fährt den schon im Sommer auffen Bau nach Antalya.|uhoh: Du kennst Leute;+



man der iss in urlaub gefahren |krach: warte ab ich krich dich auch noch :m


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> man der iss in urlaub gefahren |krach: warte ab ich krich dich auch noch :m



Achso, hab ich bei der Wärme wohl falsch kombiniert|supergri
Ich dachte, die lieben und ganz netten Leute fahren in den Norden  zum Angeln und die bösen in den Süden zum Arbeiten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Achso, hab ich bei der Wärme wohl falsch kombiniert|supergri
> Ich dachte, die lieben und ganz netten Leute fahren in den Norden  zum Angeln und die bösen in den Süden zum Arbeiten



na da haste aber nochmal glück gehabt :g ich dachte schon du willst den andy auffe schippe nehmen |bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na da haste aber nochmal glück gehabt :g ich dachte schon du willst den andy auffe schippe nehmen |bigeyes|rolleyes



Würde ich mir doch nie erlauben|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes








Wenn ich so eine große Schippe hätte, wäre ich Samstag beim Dirk zum helfen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Würde ich mir doch nie erlauben|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha denn bin ich ja beruhigt :m kannst auch bei mir kommen ich habe große schippen oder schüppen naja egal ich hab zumindest was zum rumbuddeln :m ja ne buddel hab ich auch .nur mal so vorne weg bevor irgendetwas kommt


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> aha denn bin ich ja beruhigt :m kannst auch bei mir kommen ich habe große schippen oder schüppen naja egal ich hab zumindest was zum rumbuddeln :m ja ne buddel hab ich auch .nur mal so vorne weg bevor irgendetwas kommt



Nö, kommt nix....

Ich werde gleich mal versuchen, hier Bilder in groß einzustellen... also nicht wundern, wenn hier mal ein Beitrag verschwindet.


Dieses ist nur eine Übung. Ich wiederhole: Nur eine Übung:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, kommt nix....
> 
> Ich werde gleich mal versuchen, hier Bilder in groß einzustellen... also nicht wundern, wenn hier mal ein Beitrag verschwindet.
> 
> ...



na denn übe mal #6


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erster Versuch...

http://img371.*ih.us/img371/8862/1002088ui1.jpg
http://img371.*ih.us/img371/8862/1002088ui1.c079cc93b2.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, kommt nix....
> 
> Ich werde gleich mal versuchen, hier Bilder in groß einzustellen... also nicht wundern, wenn hier mal ein Beitrag verschwindet.
> 
> ...




Toooommmiiieeee!!!!

Bilder in Groß einstellen ist gar nicht so schwer....:m

Du mußt nur den richtigen Link kopieren!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> erster Versuch...
> 
> http://img371.*ih.us/img371/8862/1002088ui1.jpg
> http://img371.*ih.us/img371/8862/1002088ui1.c079cc93b2.jpg




Wie geil ist das denn???  

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Da war die Brille von Jörn schon weg!

Also schon zu später Stunde!


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Toooommmiiieeee!!!!
> 
> Bilder in Groß einstellen ist gar nicht so schwer....:m
> 
> Du mußt nur den richtigen Link kopieren!




Das schon, aber wie bekomme ich die Gesichter schön? Ich meine natürlich das vom Hund?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> erster Versuch...
> 
> http://img371.*ih.us/img371/8862/1002088ui1.jpg
> http://img371.*ih.us/img371/8862/1002088ui1.c079cc93b2.jpg




na das nenn ich doch mal ein gelungendes foto|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das schon, aber wie bekomme ich die Gesichter schön? Ich meine natürlich das vom Hund?





Wieso, ihr beiden seht doch schön aus.....................





































































*schön besoffen!!!


|muahah:
*


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Waren wir ja Abends auch....:m einer noch zum probieren:

http://img356.*ih.us/img356/3034/1002103ig3.jpg
http://img356.*ih.us/img356/3034/1002103ig3.cf30631b8b.jpg


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Radde inner Midde sieht aber auch nicht mehr so ganz alleine aus....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das bin nicht ich |krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die Radde inner Midde sieht aber auch nicht mehr so ganz alleine aus....



stimmt das hab ich ihr auch schon gesagt das sie nich immer soviel trinken soll .|bigeyes was sollen nur die anderen leude von ihr denken:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch, das geht ja wirklich einfach...


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> stimmt das hab ich ihr auch schon gesagt das sie nich immer soviel trinken soll .|bigeyes was sollen nur die anderen leude von ihr denken:q:q:q



Meinst Du doch sicher die Dame rechts von Dir (Steuerbord)??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Meinst Du doch sicher die Dame rechts von Dir (Steuerbord)??



richtich steuerbord.wehe du petzt


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


>



wehe |splat2:


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

einen Leckerlie hab ich noch.....


http://img229.*ih.us/img229/535/1002073yl0.jpg
http://img229.*ih.us/img229/535/1002073yl0.f4480ab8ba.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und das ohne weißbrot :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Waren wir ja Abends auch....:m einer noch zum probieren:
> http://img403.*ih.us/img403/3654/tom2cw1.jpg


 
Goiles Bild #r aber resize mal auf max 640x480, sonst wird das Bild zu breit und man muß hin und her scrollen #6



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch, das geht ja wirklich einfach...


 
jepp, dauert leider manchmal ein bischen länger mit IS, weiter unten auf der seite, wo die Links sind, sind noch mehr links, die dann ohne diese merkwürdigen Untertitel dargestellt werden 




nemles schrieb:


> Meinst Du doch sicher die Dame rechts von Dir (Steuerbord)??


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich steuerbord.wehe du petzt


 
Steuerbord :k ihr seid ja drauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



:q:q


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Goiles Bild #r aber resize mal auf max 640x480, sonst wird das Bild zu breit und man muß hin und her scrollen #6
> 
> Mach ich... Danke fürn Tip:vik:
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal kurz wech, Zelt für die Kiddies aufbauens:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich bin mal kurz wech, Zelt für die Kiddies aufbauens:q


 
|bigeyes#d jetzt gehts los |laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die Radde inner Midde sieht aber auch nicht mehr so ganz alleine aus....




Der Kerl in der Mitte hat sich ja auch das große Glas in seinen Händen immer wieder voll gemacht...:q|rolleyes


Ach Jungens, ich könnt grad schon wieder!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der Kerl in der Mitte hat sich ja auch das große Glas in seinen Händen immer wieder voll gemacht...:q|rolleyes
> 
> naja eigentlich sehen 4/5 Gesichtern stark nach übermäßigem Genußmittel Konsum aus :vik: nur Liz scheint zumindest noch seriös
> 
> ...


 
|good: isch auch :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, feddisch, Zwerge der gesamten Nachbarschaft liegen in Zelten:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, feddisch, Zwerge der gesamten Nachbarschaft liegen in Zelten:vik:




Jetzt mußt du nur noch Gruselgeschichten erzählen und dann um kurz vor Zwölf bissel wie ein Werwolf heulen...:q


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jetzt mußt du nur noch Gruselgeschichten erzählen und dann um kurz vor Zwölf bissel wie ein Werwolf heulen...:q



Die Gruselgeschichten macht der Nachbar|bigeyes Und den Werwolf... den krieg ich auch noch hin, wie immer :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die Gruselgeschichten macht der Nachbar|bigeyes Und den Werwolf... den krieg ich auch noch hin, wie immer :q




So ist's Recht!!!:q#6#6


----------



## celler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin
an die frühaufsteher und an die leute die heut allen ernstes vorhaben bei dem wetter zu arbeiten ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h

hab vergessen bescheid zu geben das ich ja heute ne stunde eher zur arbeit wander . denn mal bis heut abend


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau, Moin und tschüß, treibs nicht zu doll |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
so ein Mist, ich wollte schon längst am Wasser sitzen #a aber besser ist |schlaf: 


Bis später


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Du verpennst die beste Fangzeit


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ....
war auch mal wieder nen büschn am Wasser :q
hat Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter - auch wenn ich "nur" 5 kleinere Zander gefangen habe ....
so läßt sich der Sommer doch aushalten


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin ....
> war auch mal wieder nen büschn am Wasser :q
> hat Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter - auch wenn ich "nur" 5 kleinere Zander gefangen habe ....
> so läßt sich der Sommer doch aushalten




Schön, die Bilder von den angelnden Zwergen!#6
Da wären unsre Beiden grad dabei gewesen...

Und dir natürlich "*P*" zu den Zanderchen!


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das erste Bild ist geil Jörg #6 Das könntest dir glatt als Poster ausdrucken...

Zu den Zandern natürlich auch ein Petri 

Worauf gehts heute Chris?


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding Jörg! Noch drei Stunden....


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin, Du verpennst die beste Fangzeit


 
ich hab schon den besten Fang gemacht :vik: :l



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist geil Jörg #6 Das könntest dir glatt als Poster ausdrucken...
> 
> Zu den Zandern natürlich auch ein Petri
> 
> Worauf gehts heute Chris?


 
...heute war wieder mal Aal der Zielfisch, konnte 2 Lebensmüde Schleicher überlisten |rolleyes

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/2586/aalangeln015jj6.jpg


@Jörg
...auch von mir ein *Petri Heil* rübergerufen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui Chris!

Feinstens, das sind ja wieder zwei klasse Kameraden...#6

Ich muss da dringend mal mit. Will auch!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui Chris!
> 
> Feinstens, das sind ja wieder zwei klasse Kameraden...#6
> 
> Ich muss da dringend mal mit. Will auch!!!


 
..naja die Größen stimmen, aber die Mengen #c immer so zwischen 2-max. 5 Stk. #d ..das hier ist die Ausbeute von ca. 7Std angeln :r


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei uns geht da noch weniger!:c

Hab noch nie mehr als 3 Aale/Nacht gefangen...
Und Drei auch nur ein einziges Mal!#q

Werd aber nächsten Monat mal so nen kleinen Fluß hier in der Nähe antesten.
Da könnte ich vielleicht meinen bisherigen Rekord knacken!#c|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei uns geht da noch weniger!:c
> 
> Hab noch nie mehr als 3 Aale/Nacht gefangen...
> Und Drei auch nur ein einziges Mal!#q
> ...



nur 3 aale in einer nacht |kopfkrat mein rekord war mal über 80 allerdings am tage und alle nur max 30 cm |bigeyes die schwimmen seid dem bei mir im teich :vik: fangort hitzacker anner elbe 
greez
der aalmeister |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nur 3 aale in einer nacht |kopfkrat mein rekord war mal über 80 allerdings am tage und alle nur max 30 cm |bigeyes die schwimmen seid dem bei mir im teich :vik: fangort hitzacker anner elbe
> greez
> der aalmeister |supergri|supergri|supergri



Du hast die doch nicht etwa lebend gehältert |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal leude einige von euch kennen ja mario . zb tom und chris.  mario war leider die letzte pardy nich dabei da er aufen bohrturm arbeitet und am we 13/14 09 iss er wieder arbeiten .bekommen wir das irgendwie hin das wir die pardy vorziehen auf den 06/07.09  der war ganzschön am kotzen wo er hörte was das für ne goile pardy war und ausgerechnet zur nächsten iss er wieder nich da leider kann er nicht tauschen.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du hast die doch nicht etwa lebend gehältert |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



nööööö standesgerecht erschossen mit nen aaltöter!!!  dann in rauch gehangen,und dann im teich wieder zum leben erweckt und so leben sie bis  ans ende ihrer tage |supergri


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann muß ich ABAA sausen lassen, was allerdings nicht so sehr die Katastrophe wäre.

Mal sehen, was die anderen terminlich sagen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin ....
> war auch mal wieder nen büschn am Wasser :q
> hat Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter - auch wenn ich "nur" 5 kleinere Zander gefangen habe ....
> so läßt sich der Sommer doch aushalten



sehr sehr geile bilder besonders der mitten dicken bauch |supergri|supergri|supergri














und wech


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann muß ich ABAA sausen lassen, was allerdings nicht so sehr die Katastrophe wäre.
> 
> Mal sehen, was die anderen terminlich sagen.



wie kann ich das gutmachen ;+#6


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie kann ich das gutmachen ;+#6



80 Aale :m

So, gehe erst mal was futtern....


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soo noch fix an die Jungs aus der Nachbarschaft ein 
paar Gummifische verteilt und endlich Feierabend


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> 80 Aale :m
> 
> So, gehe erst mal was futtern....



jupp iss wirklich so .mitten in der mittagssonne bin ich los .mein kumpel sagte noch du bist irre was willste da. ne stunde später hab ich ihn angerufen .da hatte ich mittlerweile nur noch eine rute im wasser .aale stippen .das war das geilste was ich je erlebt habe :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Soo noch fix an die Jungs aus der Nachbarschaft ein
> paar Gummifische verteilt und endlich Feierabend



hey ich wohne auch in der nachbarschaft |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Leutz
jau 6.9. bitte bitte |engel: ABAA muß leider abgesagt werden |rotwerden Aale werden das WE wohl nur im Rauchgewandt daher kommen, dann "muss"  ich ja jetzt wieder verstärkt stippen gehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie kann ich das gutmachen ;+#6


 
ich sach mal: Campingwagen :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sacht mal leude einige von euch kennen ja mario . zb tom und chris. mario war leider die letzte pardy nich dabei da er aufen bohrturm arbeitet und am we 13/14 09 iss er wieder arbeiten .bekommen wir das irgendwie hin das wir die pardy vorziehen auf den 06/07.09 der war ganzschön am kotzen wo er hörte was das für ne goile pardy war und ausgerechnet zur nächsten iss er wieder nich da leider kann er nicht tauschen.
> greez
> andy


 
na wie schon gesagt, dann muss Aalen halt abgesagt werden :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend Leutz
> jau 6.9. bitte bitte |engel: ABAA muß leider abgesagt werden |rotwerden Aale werden das WE wohl nur im Rauchgewandt daher kommen, dann "muss"  ich ja jetzt wieder verstärkt stippen gehen



super chris #6 hab doch was da für dich und den campingwagen stell ich natürlich#6 aber wehe du saust den voll .und neben dem doppelbett findest du grün verpacktes material sehr feucht und geschmeidig|supergri|supergri|supergri nich das du wieder die ganze nachbarschaft wach machst |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu muß nuer noch dirk und djoerni mitspielen


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Andy dann komm rum  Bekommst auch noch ein Staubspühler extra!

Die Jungs wollen heute Nachtangeln und brauchten halt noch deeeeen Geheimköder


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei uns geht da noch weniger!:c
> 
> Hab noch nie mehr als 3 Aale/Nacht gefangen...
> Und Drei auch nur ein einziges Mal!#q
> ...


Dirk da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Was die dort an Aalen am hellichten Tach fangen , davon träumen wir hier jede Nacht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> super chris #6 hab doch was da für dich und den campingwagen stell ich natürlich#6 aber wehe du saust den voll .und neben dem doppelbett findest du grün verpacktes material sehr feucht und geschmeidig|supergri|supergri|supergri nich das du *wieder* die ganze nachbarschaft wach machst |supergri|supergri|supergri


 





..also das nenn ich doch mal service, wat kostet der Spaß nochmal mit Frühstück ans Bett  ..grünes Verpacktes Material bitte nur gut getrocknet und Lichtgeschützt gelagert....und was heißt den wieder??? ich hab nur djoerni wachgerüttelt, weil er in dem einzigen anständigen Wagen in näherer Umgebung geratzt hat 

 mit dem man hätte die sache, von neben dem Katzenfutter, holen können |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Dirk da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Was die dort an Aalen am hellichten Tach fangen , davon träumen wir hier jede Nacht.


 
Hi Günni
aber bei euch muß das Wasser doch auch ordentlich trüb sein, Ruhr, R-H-K oder täusch ich mich da #c das ist doch das einzigste warum das hier so gut läuft


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leude hab gerade mitten dirk gephont der kann leider dieses we nicht aber wir sollen das ding durchziehen also wirds nur ne kleine pardy mitten haufen spaß. dafür ziehen wir im november richtig durch wenn wir beim dirk sind:vik:


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nich das du wieder die ganze nachbarschaft wach machst |supergri|supergri|supergri



Also mich hadder nich geweckt :m Habt Ihr alle so einen unruhigen Schlaf???|bla:


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Dirk da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Was die dort an Aalen am hellichten Tach fangen , davon träumen wir hier jede Nacht.



Auf meinem Elbteil (Geesthacht) auch fast nur Nachts. Aber drei pro Nacht ist wenig... Meistens so zw. 5 und 10


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na Andy dann komm rum  Bekommst auch noch ein Staubspühler extra!
> 
> Die Jungs wollen heute Nachtangeln und brauchten halt noch deeeeen Geheimköder




wie jetzt nen staubspühler das iss ja genial#6 son dingens suche ich schon lange:q:q:q

greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab noch ne ganz Kiste hier rumstehen, reicht für ne Meeenge Staub


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also mich hadder nich geweckt :m Habt Ihr alle so einen unruhigen Schlaf???|bla:



naja respekt vor der schlafenden dame :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab noch ne ganz Kiste hier rumstehen, reicht für ne Meeenge Staub



hör auf jetzt was iss bitteschön nen staubspühler|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab noch ne ganz Kiste hier rumstehen, reicht für ne Meeenge Staub



moment|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ne kiste bier meinste |kopfkrat staubspühler |muahah: das hab ich auch noch nich gehört|muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es ist grün, hat ein Volumen von 0,33 Liter und es steht Jever drauf 

Edit:

Na geht doch :q


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja respekt vor der schlafenden dame :q



Ich bin halt in dem Alter, da steht man nicht wegen jedem Brunftschrei in der Natur auf.#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber da kenn ich auch einen . kannste mir mal den flaschenöffner geben. ;+|kopfkrat wie jetzt der flaschenöffner bin doch ich |uhoh: du meinst einen pssstt |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Es ist grün, hat ein Volumen von 0,33 Liter und es steht Jever drauf
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Na geht doch :q



klar doch bin ja nu auch nich mehr der jüngste |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich bin halt in dem Alter, da steht man nicht wegen jedem Brunftschrei in der Natur auf.#c



das stimmt wohl und was meinste was unsere frauen dazu sagen wenn wir ne rolle blaue säcke inner tasche haben. fragezeichn wofür brauchst du das;+ kannst den müll auch ohne bei mir abladen . oder biste jetzt unter die ökos gegangen :q:q:q antwort ja nee ehhh was soll ich sagen ...........:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kai was machst du eigendlich am 06/07.09 wäre ja auch nett dich mal kennenzulernen . brauchst auch keine angst haben staubspühler haben wir auch vorrätig :q staubspühler :q:q:q ne ne ne:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch nichts fest, aber ich bin die Woche vorher auf Übung und möchte 
nichts zusagen was ich nicht halten kann. Ich werd aber versuchen nicht
so viel zu rödeln um fürs Wochenende fit zu sein


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Versuch mal, dabei zu seien.Würde mich auch freuen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Noch nichts fest, aber ich bin die Woche vorher auf Übung und möchte
> nichts zusagen was ich nicht halten kann. Ich werd aber versuchen nicht
> so viel zu rödeln um fürs Wochenende fit zu sein



na dann rödel nich so viel . sach mal was übt ihr eigendlich heutzutage noch? alle die ich vom bund kenne sagen immer das macht richtig laune |kopfkrat bei uns dazumal gings wohl doch ein wenig anders lang|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann rödel nich so viel . sach mal was übt ihr eigendlich heutzutage noch? alle die ich vom bund kenne sagen immer das macht richtig laune |kopfkrat bei uns dazumal gings wohl doch ein wenig anders lang|uhoh:



Also wenn ich eins und eins zusammen zähle und Dein zartes Alter bedenke|kopfkrat warst Du nie beim Bund, sondern in unsere NVA/GT/VM/GSA/MA/etc... Das war ein etwas anderer Schnack Wir hatten ja noch ein Feindbild:c

Edit: Nö, kannst ja doch schon beim Bund gewesen sein... Muddu sogar...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne Menge aber halt andere Sachen als früher Blauland gegen Rotland 
Aber ich denke das beschnacken wir lieber bei nem Bierchen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also wenn ich eins und eins zusammen zähle und Dein zartes Alter bedenke|kopfkrat warst Du nie beim Bund, sondern in unsere NVA/GT/VM/GSA/MA/etc... Das war ein etwas anderer Schnack Wir hatten ja noch ein Feindbild:c



richtich gezählt allerdings . bin ich einer der es geschafft hat drum rum zukommen. und darüber bin ich auch ganz froh |rolleyes hab aber trotzdem erfahrung mit der ak47 die mit dem besonderen sound :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab gerade Tante Googlemap mal nach dem Weg gefragt. 
Wäre ja ne echt schicke 160KM Mopedtour nach Salzwedel :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ne Menge aber halt andere Sachen als früher Blauland gegen Rotland
> Aber ich denke das beschnacken wir lieber bei nem Bierchen.



klar würd mich echt mal interessieren sone ehrliche meinung ohne alles nur ins gute zu reden und zu flaxen,so wie es eigendlich fast jeder tut.jedem den man fragt antwortet eh nur mit cool kindergarten . aber das kann ja nich alles sein.


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab gerade Tante Googlemap mal nach dem Weg gefragt.
> Wäre ja ne echt schicke 160KM Mopedtour nach Salzwedel :q



Und durch wunderschöne Alleenstraßen. Nichts macht mehr Spaß beim Mopedfahren.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich gezählt allerdings . bin ich einer der es geschafft hat drum rum zukommen. und darüber bin ich auch ganz froh |rolleyes hab aber trotzdem erfahrung mit der ak47 die mit dem besonderen sound :m



richtichhhh :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man jetzt muss ich bei der Nächsten Raucherpause 
erstmal in die Garage und die Horrex streicheln


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und durch wunderschöne Alleenstraßen. Nichts macht mehr Spaß beim Mopedfahren.|rolleyes



hallloooo ich fand da autobahnen viel interessanter :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt muss ich bei der Nächsten Raucherpause
> erstmal in die Garage und die Horrex streicheln



streichel nich so doll .nich das sie heut nacht noch durchgeht :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt muss ich bei der Nächsten Raucherpause
> erstmal in die Garage und die Horrex streicheln



Und ich krieg das Heulen...:c
Naja, noch ca. 8 Jahre, dann darf ich wieder richtig Moped fahren#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ich krieg das Heulen...:c
> Naja, noch ca. 8 Jahre, dann darf ich wieder richtig Moped fahren#q



siehste ich darf jetzt schon aber ich hab mich ausgetobt und indianerfahrrad kommt mir nich ins haus :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Tom

Wenn es klappt kannst ja mal meine Mopete ausreiten 
Ich kümmer mich so lange um Andys Staubspühler :q


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Tom
> 
> Wenn es klappt kannst ja mal meine Mopete ausreiten



Dann muß aber jemand Frauchen ablenken solange. Wenn die mich auf einem Töff erwischt, hab ich die nächsten Jahre nix zu lachen.|evil: Und werde wahrscheinlich mit Angelverbot bestraft. Das einzige "gefährliche" Hobby, was noch übrig ist.:c#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Tom
> 
> Wenn es klappt kannst ja mal meine Mopete ausreiten
> Ich kümmer mich so lange um Andys Staubspühler :q



da gibbet ne feine piste zwischen mahlsdorf und saw gerade zur rennstrecke ausgebaut mit 3 geilen kurven :m 7 km hahn auf |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann muß aber jemand Frauchen ableken solange. Wenn die mich auf einem Töff erwischt, hab ich die nächsten Jahre nix zu lachen.|evil: Und werde wahrscheinlich mit Angelverbot bestraft. Das einzige "gefährliche" Hobby, was noch übrig ist.:c#q



ach iris lassen wir in der zeit mitten holger ein wenig räuchern da isse beschäftigt:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach iris lassen wir in der zeit mitten holger ein wenig räuchern da isse beschäftigt:q:q:q



Coole Idee:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Coole Idee:m



gerne doch min jung .ich will ja das du dich wohl fühlst.
wenn du wirklich mal willst dann können wir gerne mal zu ziggenfuß düsen . der hat ne susivertretung und da iss probefahren fürn andy immer drinn :q

weist doch wollen uns nur mal schnell mein boot angucken oder sowas:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur wie bekommen wir dann das breite Grinsen aus Toms Gesicht gehämmert?


Das merken die Frauen sofort... Mann Glücklich-> geht ja garnicht :q






Aua das gab gerade ne Schelle


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nur wie bekommen wir dann das breite Grinsen aus Toms Gesicht gehämmert?
> 
> 
> Das merken die Frauen sofort... Mann Glücklich-> geht ja garnicht :q
> ...



Wieso, guckt Weibchen mit?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


>



ach das bekommen wir schon hin .erzählen wir der iris einfach tom hat sich gerade ein neues boot gekauft |muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hört die schon am lachen :q Also ne Art Präventivschelle...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dirksan kommste mitten lesen nich nach |rolleyes:m


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dann kommen wir so angedüst:


http://img164.*ih.us/img164/9078/p1010032lr9.jpg
http://img164.*ih.us/img164/9078/p1010032lr9.4fa1b7978d.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dann kommen wir so angedüst:
> 
> 
> http://img164.*ih.us/img164/9078/p1010032lr9.jpg
> http://img164.*ih.us/img164/9078/p1010032lr9.4fa1b7978d.jpg


  man iss der kleeene da noch kleen


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> man iss der kleeene da noch kleen


Tja, die Zeit vergeht wie im Fluge...#t

Am Ende des Tages ist er sogar alleine gefahren ;-) Stolz bin.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich mach mich vom acker sandra hat auch feierabend. tom morgen früh bin ich schon wech fange wieder 5.30 uhr an zu malochen 
bis denne 

greez
andy#h


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann penn mal schön und gute Verrichtung morgen.
Setz Dir n' nasses Kopftuch auf


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau ich werd jetzt auch den Matratzenhorchdienst antreten.

Rinjehauen und gute Nacht


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nächtle, Kai, ich lese hier noch ein wenig...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hi Günni
> aber bei euch muß das Wasser doch auch ordentlich trüb sein, Ruhr, R-H-K oder täusch ich mich da #c das ist doch das einzigste warum das hier so gut läuft



Was nützt dir das trübste Wasser wenn kein Fisch drin ist#q
Außerdem sind unsere Gewässer hier richtig klar geworden.
Aber am Rhein geht immer was.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Was nützt dir das trübste Wasser wenn kein Fisch drin ist#q
> Außerdem sind unsere Gewässer hier richtig klar geworden.
> Aber am Rhein geht immer was.




N'Abend Günni!|wavey:

Ich glaube, wir müssen alle zusammen mal ein Aalwochenende da oben bei den Jungs planen...
Nächsten Sommer wird da auf jeden Fall mal so ne Aktion gestartet!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heiligs Blechle!|bigeyes

Ihr haut ja abends inne Tasten Jungens, da kommt mer ja gar nimmer mit...#d
Und wenn ich dann endlich zum Schreiben komme, dann hauen auf einmal alle ab!|uhoh:


Na denn mal Nacht gesacht!!!|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend Günni!|wavey:
> 
> Ich glaube, wir müssen alle zusammen mal ein Aalwochenende da oben bei den Jungs planen...
> Nächsten Sommer wird da auf jeden Fall mal so ne Aktion gestartet!:vik:



Da haste Recht müssen uns mal selbst von überzeugen ob da was geht.
Oder es sind immer die gleichen Bilder aus anderen Blickwinkel#y
..........................................................................................


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey seid ihr noch da? #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jaaaaaaa


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sehr geil, ich freu mich :vik: bin gerade wieder mal mit K am schreiben 

edit: wat machst Du eigentlich um diese Zeit hier?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn grüß sie mal schick von uns beiden #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wird gemacht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> edit: wat machst Du eigentlich um diese Zeit hier?



naja ko.. hat mich überfallen und ich konnte nicht nachgeben nu bin ich wieder wach


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ko.. hat mich überfallen und ich konnte nicht nachgeben nu bin ich wieder wach


 
ach..nett..auchwill..:g:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lutze BO74 alle gute zum burzeltach |schild-g|laola:|birthday:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..auch von mir... 


 und alles gute, bo

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht zeische bin ich noch müde |gaehn:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom |wavey:


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, sach ma, haste durchgemacht?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

neee 2,5 stunden schlaf .hab mich hier mit sandra festgesessen |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja ko.. hat mich überfallen und ich konnte nicht nachgeben nu bin ich wieder wach





andy0209 schrieb:


> neee 2,5 stunden schlaf .hab mich hier mit sandra festgesessen |rolleyes



Sach mal, was treibst Ihr da eigentlich? |bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieso was ???? gab viel zu erzählen haben uns schließlich sonntag das letzte mal gesehen |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso? war einer auswärts unterwegs oder habt Ihr Euch zeitlich überschnitten?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sie schläft morgens ich schlaf abens . zeisch arbeitszeiten eben.
so ich werd dann mal 
bis heut abend
greez
andy#h


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Jou, bis demnächst |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## celler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesagt und dann auch gute nacht von meiner seite


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Günni!#h

Wenigstens mal Einer da...#6

@Bo,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen Dirk,

So heute und Morgen frei jetzt erst mal in den Garten.:g
Und heuten Abend an den Rhein und morgen mal die Nacht durch angeln.


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Dirk,
> 
> So heute und Morgen frei jetzt erst mal in den Garten.:g
> Und heuten Abend an den Rhein und morgen mal die Nacht durch angeln.



Du hast gut!:m

Aber nächste Woche Donnerstag fällt für mich auch endlich der Hammer...

Wünsch dir ordentliche Fänge am Vater Rhein!


----------



## bo74 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Günni!#h
> 
> Wenigstens mal Einer da...#6
> 
> ...


 

danke dirk


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feierabend!

Hmmm heute gibt es lecker Norwegendorsch... schmacko fatzo


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lass ihn dir schmecken! werde gleich den grill anreißen:vik:


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend,|wavey:

Werd auch gleich den Grill anwerfen:vik: Das Wetter muß man ja ausnutzen.


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaub ich leg das fleisch nur so auf den rost. die sonne besorgt den rest...


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin extra in den Schatten mit dem Grill gegangen. Sonne von oben und Grillhitze von vorne---|bigeyes Da bin ich ja schneller gar als die Garnelen :m


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei dem Wetter tun doch solche Bilder gut.
Mein erster SAW-TeichBesuch, wo Andy noch Angst um seine Fische hatte und dem Frostgott seinen Dank aussprach...

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/6152/100157910yq8.jpg



Man gut, das er nicht mit der Zunge  kleben geblieben ist

http://img353.*ih.us/img353/3642/100157926gb0.jpg
http://img353.*ih.us/img353/3642/100157926gb0.859c1a05c4.jpghttp://img253.*ih.us/img253/6152/100157910yq8.f4a02fdb89.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Jungs 
wünsche nen guten Apetit  bei der Hitze noch an'n Grill #r


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für die Abkühlung, Tom #6

..nimm bei *ih den unteren Link, nach unten scrollen, dort sind nochmal 4-5 Links, davon den ersten nehmen.

Ich mach mal nen screenshoot fertich, was ich meine 







Anhang 2, erster Link , dann hast Du diese Werbung nicht unter :m


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau, mach das mal, dafür bin ich nun wirklich zu Blond :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer ist den hier schon wieder im Ghost-Mode unterwegs #c GeisterDirk etwa, aber dem wurden ja die flauseln ausgetrieben  ..gib dich zu erkennen du Geisterleser |peinlich


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich probiers mal aus....


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Andy

@Tom seid ihr auch am 6.9. da?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter tun doch solche Bilder gut.
> Mein erster SAW-TeichBesuch, wo Andy noch Angst um seine Fische hatte und dem Frostgott seinen Dank aussprach...
> 
> http://img253.*ih.us/img253/6152/100157910yq8.jpg
> ...



mönsch wo haste die denn noch ausgekramt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend Andy
> 
> @Tom seid ihr auch am 6.9. da?



moin chris jupp tom iss auch hier#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris jupp tom iss auch hier#6


 
wer hat sich den bis jetzt angedroht  kannst ja mal ne Liste in die IG einstellen und gleich dazu wer was mitbringt


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nebend erstmal,

Fange gerade an, Bild und Video-Berarbeitung zu lernen, bin daher gestresst:q:q:q

Chris, meintest Du in etwa so ?http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2140726&postcount=6

Andy, ja ich bin dabei:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nebend erstmal,
> 
> Fange gerade an, Bild und Video-Berarbeitung zu lernen, bin daher gestresst:q:q:q
> 
> ...


 
perfekt #6 genau so mein ich das, ist einfach entspannter, wenn man nicht scrollen muß um das letzte Wort in einer Zeile lesen zu können 

...und nochmal perfekt :m dat wird wieder was


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uhhh Jörn...

Fleisch + Sonne = böse Erinnerung :v
Ich glaube Sunny hat den Geruch immer noch in der Nase :q


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dachte ich mir dann auch und hab ein männliches feuerchen gemacht:q


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und jetzt gibts pollackfilet mit kartoffelsalat!

allen ein schönes woende!!!


----------



## Liz261280 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h  |director:Hey bo, von mir natürlich auch noch alles Gute nachträglich zum 
Geburtstag! |schild-g 


Wir hatten ja gestern auch ein Geburtstagskind im Haus #6

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/8807/picsjuli08003ir3.jpg
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/8807/picsjuli08003ir3.175158c627.jpg


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da dann mal ein kräftiges




hinterher gerufen.




Man, das sieht ja legga aus.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da dann mal ein kräftiges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und da dachte ich schon ich hab immer hunger |uhoh: iss ja garnich sooooo :q tom kann da ja logger mithalten :q:q:q



natürlich auch vom andy einen |schild-g und das alle deine wünsche in erfüllung gehen kleiner mann #6

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und da dachte ich schon ich hab immer hunger |uhoh: iss ja garnich sooooo :q tom kann da ja logger mithalten :q:q:q



Was soll das denn jetzt wieder heißen?|kopfkrat

Ich kann locker eine Stunde ohne Essen aushalten |krach:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*|director:Achtung! Achtung!

Die Party bei uns verschiebt sich um eine Woche auf den 14.ten - 16.ten November!:q

Bitte überprüft alle diesen Termin, wär schade, wenn Einer da nicht könnte...

Und dann bitte Bescheid geben, wer alles kommen will, damit ich mich um Schlafplätze kümmern kann!
*


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Passt!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Passt!!!



ja neeee iss klar mal wieder tom als erster :q:q:q

ich denn auch mal passt dirk #6


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja neeee iss klar mal wieder tom als erster :q:q:q
> 
> ich denn auch mal passt dirk #6



Du hast Dir doch extra Zeit gelassen mit der Antwort|evil:|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du hast Dir doch extra Zeit gelassen mit der Antwort|evil:|rolleyes



naklar hab ich extra für dich getan


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naklar hab ich extra für dich getan



Du bist so gut zu mir |pftroest:  #g


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckt ihr in der IG, da hab ich mal vorsichtig festgetackert, wer kommt...:q
Noch is ja bissel hin, aber ich muß halt planen, wegen Schlafplätzen, da ja noch ein paar mehr Leutchen kommen werden!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du bist so gut zu mir |pftroest:  #g



klar doch schatzi |smlove2: alter vor schönheit :q:q:q










und flitz


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guckt ihr in der IG, da hab ich mal vorsichtig festgetackert, wer kommt...:q
> Noch is ja bissel hin, aber ich muß halt planen, wegen Schlafplätzen, da ja noch ein paar mehr Leutchen kommen werden!



Wir brauchen nur vier qm fürs Zelt|supergri



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar doch schatzi |smlove2: alter vor schönheit :q:q:q
> 
> und flitz


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieder zuhause. angeln war heute fürn arsch! morgen gehts zum zandern!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wir brauchen nur vier qm fürs Zelt|supergri




#hTom! Die Party ist im NOVEMBER und ihr befindet euch bei uns im Westerwald!!!|uhoh:|rolleyes

Da ist meistens nix mit Klima für Zelt!#d

Vier bis sechs Schlafplätze haben wir ja.
Die sind ja schon für weit hergereiste MFT Mitglieder reserviert (Andy, Sandra, Tom, Iris, Chris, Holger)!
Aber dann ist leider irgendwann Ende!

Doch wir haben ne echt günstige Gaststätte bei uns im Ort, wo die Übernachtung kleines Geld kostet... (~ 15€/Nacht)
Deshalb würd ich dann da anfragen und auch grad reservieren!|supergri


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hTom! Die Party ist im NOVEMBER und ihr befindet euch bei uns im Westerwald!!!|uhoh:|rolleyes
> 
> Da ist meistens nix mit Klima für Zelt!#d
> 
> ...



Wenn wir mehr werden, mieten wir den ganzen Schuppen:vik: Gibt bestimmt einen noch günstigeren Preis.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn wir mehr werden, mieten wir den ganzen Schuppen:vik: Gibt bestimmt einen noch günstigeren Preis.




Ja, das wird wahrscheinlich so laufen...

Denn es kommen ja noch ne Menge Leute, die meinen 30.ten Geburtstag noch feiern wollen!|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alter Verwalter, das wird ne Sause:q

Ich werde sicherheitshalber den Montag drauf frei nehmen#t|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter, das wird ne Sause:q
> 
> Ich werde sicherheitshalber den Montag drauf frei nehmen#t|rolleyes




Macht Sinn! Bin auch schon am überlegen...:q


----------



## nemles (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich mach mich mal an die Matratze, morgen ist Probepacken fürn Urlaub.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich mal an die Matratze, morgen ist Probepacken fürn Urlaub.:vik:




Good night!#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hau rein tom .

@dirk ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig komme bestimmt schon freitag nacht an :vik: denn samstag will ich doch mal fix bei den ludolfs ne neue antenne oder irgend ein schrott kaufen:q:q:q

achso sandra kümmert sich vlt kommt sie doch mit wenns arbeitstechnisch klappt:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, das wird wahrscheinlich so laufen...
> 
> Denn es kommen ja noch ne Menge Leute, die meinen 30.ten Geburtstag noch feiern wollen!|rolleyes


 
...die kommen ja nun nicht vor dem 180409, oder wat



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Macht Sinn! Bin auch schon am überlegen...:q


 
#c wat bist du denn am überlegen



andy0209 schrieb:


> hau rein tom .
> 
> @dirk *ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig komme bestimmt schon freitag* nacht an :vik: denn samstag will ich doch mal fix bei den ludolfs ne neue antenne oder irgend ein schrott kaufen:q:q:q
> 
> achso sandra kümmert sich vlt kommt sie doch mit wenns arbeitstechnisch klappt:vik:


 
...bitte ja und bringt jmd aus Mahlstedt mit dann komm ich auch schon Freitag #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin, min Lütten. |wavey:

Must arbeiten?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> moin moin, min Lütten. |wavey:
> 
> Must arbeiten?



jau we beginnt bei mir erst 14 uhr :g aber egal ich bin ja noch jung und brauch das geld


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen mädelz!


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was tut man nicht alles für Geld :m Sogar arbeiten.:c

Mo/Die/Mi nochmal los und dann :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> morgen mädelz!



moin der herr auch los zum malochen oder haste kein bock mehr auf schlafen :q#h


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin, #h|wavey:

Was hat Dich aus den Federn gehauen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Was tut man nicht alles für Geld :m Sogar arbeiten.:c
> 
> Mo/Die/Mi nochmal los und dann :vik:



dat kann ich dir sagen iss aber erstmal das letzte we wo es los geht |rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine ahnung. bin seit 4 uhr wach...#q nö hab frei. kai und ich wollen um zehn zum zandern nach hh!


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> keine ahnung. bin seit 4 uhr wach...#q nö hab frei. kai und ich wollen um zehn zum zandern nach hh!



Da müssen wir nach meinem Urlaub mal dringend drüber sprechen. Irgendwie ist das Zandern bei mir dieses Jahr zu kurz gekommen. Will mir nächstes Jahr mal die HH-Gewässer etwas mehr unter die Lupe nehmen.|rolleyes:g:m


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein thema! hoffe mal das da heute mal was geht...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so erst mal legger gefrühstückt 2 aspirin gegen zu digges blut und kopfbrummen |supergri ich glaube ich sollte wirklich mal ein wenig ruhiger treten |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> keine ahnung. bin seit 4 uhr wach...#q nö hab frei. kai und ich wollen um zehn zum zandern nach hh!



na dann mal petri euch beiden:m


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann mal petri euch beiden:m



Schließe mich den guten Wünschen meines Vorredners an: Petri Heil #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so und tschüüüü männers ich werd mal los.
greez
andy #h


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke! werden berichten!


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tschööö andy|wavey:


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Tschau Andy-San |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werde dann auch mal meine sachen zusammensuchen. schönes woende!


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ebenfalls schönes WE #h


----------



## celler (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin auch von mir.
alles fit bei euch?

andy immernoch malochen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Fazit unserer Zandertour.... wenigstens war das Wetter schön!
Jörni hat geschneidert und mir ist ein Mittvierziger dummer weise 
aus den Händen geglitten... son Ärger 

Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht mal wieder planlos durch HH zu fahren. :q

Auf der Rückfahrt nochmal kurz an der Weser angetestet aber da war auch nicht
viel zu holen außer massenweise Minibarsche.


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie kai schon schrieb war es mal wieder ein schöner, fischloser tag im hafen:c 
aber als planlos möchte ich unser rumgegurke nicht bezeichnet. nach anfänglichen bissen an der kattwyck hatte ich ja schon hoffnung auf fisch. dabei blieb es dann aber auch! haben dann noch fischli und co am kpk besucht. die jungs wollten locker grillen, ein bißchen angeln und spaß haben.


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ja man nicht allzu doll   #d


Beim nächsten Mal klappst vielleicht besser|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaub ich kann das einfach nicht mehr. eine schneidertour nach der anderen#q


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muddu mal mit Papa Tom los ziehen :m


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein thema! können wir gerne machen! vielleicht hilft das ja!


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sobald ich wieder zurück bin... Elbe ist gebongt#h


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wann gehts denn in den urlaub?


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Donnerstag in Richtung Hardangerfjord :vik:


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönes ding!


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werde gleich mal pennen gehen. muss morgen früh zum frühschoppen zu unserem prokuristen.


----------



## nemles (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach mal, muß auch gleich ins Bettchen. Morgen früh ist irgendwo Flohmarkt, da will Frauchchen hin.....Gutes Nächtle#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leutes

man djörni gib dir mal nen bissel mühe dann wirste auch wieder fangen |supergri|supergri|supergri so wie ich einfach keine rute ins wasser und dir nen dicken kater fangen |supergri|supergri|supergri

kai petri zum entwischten glasauge

tom und kannste noch schlafen vor norgeaufregung|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin auch von mir.
> alles fit bei euch?
> 
> andy immernoch malochen?



und wie war die pardy letzte nacht.
bei mir war heut nen kurzer tach nur bis 15.30 dann frau von der arbeit abgeholt einkaufen,danach zum teich schnell was grillen mit holger und mario und wieder ab nach hause verpflichtungen nachkommen |rolleyessind allerdings noch nicht erledigt:m da wir noch gemütlich sekt schlürfen 
morgen früh fahren wir dann in meine halle und bauen fürn kumpel ne feuerwanne fürs spießschwein. sandra hält ich schweiße |bigeyes endlich mal einen sinnvollen tag mit frauchen erleben vlt lernt sie morgen ein wenig die bearbeitung des metales und wir machen solch dinge mal öfter zusammen
naja das ist denn mal ein we von mir .|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri
greez andy


@all wünsche euch allen einen feinen sontach ,muß jetzt wieder aufen balkon sonst bekomm ich |splat2:     |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muddu mal mit Papa Tom los ziehen :m





djoerni schrieb:


> kein thema! können wir gerne machen! vielleicht hilft das ja!



sacht mal was brauche ich ausser meinen fischereischein noch an papier wenn ich mal mit euch los will .ich meine jetzt kein papiergeld das hab ich dann bei um ne kiste zu holen:vik:


----------



## djoerni (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gar nix! das reicht! ab auf den balkon mit dir!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sacht mal was brauche ich ausser meinen fischereischein noch an papier wenn ich mal mit euch los will :vik:


 
...nix aber sagt rechtzeitig bescheid...auchmitwill...


----------



## celler (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
unsere pardy war richtig cool.
waren gestern au nem football spiel,war das erst (und muss leider auch sagen)das letzte mal dort.
ist ja wohl echt ein langweiliger sport und vor allem wenn man es nicht verseht :-(

@joern
man braucht echt nur den bundesfischereischein und dann kann man dort umsonst angeln?
an unseren flüssen musst dir tageskarten kaufen.

schönen sonntag nach


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> man braucht echt nur den bundesfischereischein und dann kann man dort umsonst angeln?


 
....jau dat hat joerni uns doch gerade gezeigt, das man da umsonst zum Angeln hinfährt  :m


----------



## nemles (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ....jau dat hat joerni uns doch gerade gezeigt, das man da umsonst zum Angeln hinfährt  :m



Kostenlos und auch noch umsonst? Oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen???;+#t:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kostenlos und auch noch umsonst? Oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen???;+#t:q


 
ich mein wg. des abschneiderns #d  

@celler
kannst Dich gerne mal melden, dann gehen wir zusammen Schleicher zupfen


----------



## celler (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man muss hier echt aufpassen wie man was schreibt ihr findet immer ne zweideutigkeit in den sätzen ;-)


----------



## nemles (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> man muss hier echt aufpassen wie man was schreibt ihr findet immer ne zweideutigkeit in den sätzen ;-)




Wieso, wo hat die Boardferkelfahndungsau Dich erwischt???;+


----------



## celler (3. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ....jau dat hat joerni uns doch gerade gezeigt, das man da UMSONST zum Angeln hinfährt  :m


 
das mein ich z.b.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin tom
wat los dauerregen |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin #h

Jou, schifft wie aus Gieskannen. Wird Zeit, das ich hier weg komme |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei uns auch . du hast dat gut noch 3 tage dann isser wech|rolleyes:q


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Langsam wird es eklig, mit der Warterei.
Gestern beim Probe-Beladen wäre ich am liebsten schon losgedüst |rolleyes Naja, die paar Stunden halte ich auch noch durch.#a


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendwo her kenn ich das |uhoh::q wann biste eigendlich wieder hier ?oder willste darüber nich nachdenken :q


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, sind wir Sonntag, den 24ten wieder zurück. Abreise ist Samstag, aber wir wollen evtl. unterwegs noch irgendwo eine Übernachtung einlegen, oder auch nicht. Mal sehen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das lohnt sich ja .dat gibt bestimmt ne ordendliche ladung fisch im gepäck|rolleyes
so ich werd mich mal inne fluten hauen ,mal sehen vlt iss heute ja auch mal schlecht wetter|kopfkrat
bis denne 
greez
andy#h


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich versuche mal wieder, den Regen zu Dir zu schieben:


Hex hex !!!






Aber nicht wieder meckern, wenn Du naß wirst 


Schönen Tag wünsche ich #h


----------



## bo74 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin . noch keiner da ???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal wieder, den Regen zu Dir zu schieben:
> 
> 
> Hex hex !!!
> ...



punkt 6.30 bin ich aufen firmenhof aufgeschlagen und der regen war weg . pünklich zum feierabend war er wieder da|bigeyes|kopfkrat|uhoh:#q kommunistenwetter sach ich da nur .tags sonne nachts regen |evil:

und wat iss hier eigendlich los keiner mehr bock auf schreiben #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörn wenigstens einer da |rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

meld mich bis sonntag gen ostsee ab! euch ne schöne woche!


----------



## djoerni (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau! irgendwie ist hier n sommerloch...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moinsen!
> 
> meld mich bis sonntag gen ostsee ab! euch ne schöne woche!



wieeee jetzt dat fällt aus ich kann auch nich |director:


----------



## djoerni (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|laola:|jump:|smash:  haha! schon quasi unterwegs|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> |laola:|jump:|smash:  haha! schon quasi unterwegs|supergri



jut digger hau rein viel spaß #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend gesacht!#h

Nur noch drei Tage...:m
Dann endlich wieder salzhaltige Luft schnuppern!:l|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal reinwinken |wavey:

zwei noch :m


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> punkt 6.30 bin ich aufen firmenhof aufgeschlagen und der regen war weg . pünklich zum feierabend war er wieder da|bigeyes|kopfkrat|uhoh:#q



Bei uns stürmt das wie verrückt und zwischendurch mal Regenschauer :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auch mal reinwinken |wavey:
> 
> zwei noch :m




Haste schon alles gepackt???

Ich bin grad am zusammenstellen & Bestandsaufnehmen!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bei uns stürmt das wie verrückt und zwischendurch mal Regenschauer :v




Hier ist's wieder richtig schön geworden!
Ab Feierabend blauer Himmel und Sonne pur...


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Haste schon alles gepackt???
> 
> Ich bin grad am zusammenstellen & Bestandsaufnehmen!|rolleyes



Fürn Fjord ist alles dabei, jetzt noch ein wenig für die beiden Seen in der Nähe zusammen suchen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend 
macht ruhig alle weiter so .we bin ich ja wieder am teich nehm mir dann nen sack salz mit schütte die zeische ins wasser und schon bin ich auch anner küste.|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Fürn Fjord ist alles dabei, jetzt noch ein wenig für die beiden Seen in der Nähe zusammen suchen.




Ich war vorhin im Angelladen und wäre beinahe schwach geworden...
Da standen zwei soooooo süße Abu's rum!
Eine in 12-18lbs und eine in 20-30lbs!

Gott sei Dank war die Liz dabei und hatte das Geld einstecken...|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank war die Liz dabei und hatte das Geld einstecken...|rolleyes



Du vertraust etwa das Geld anderen Menschen, noch dazu Ehefrauen an ?#t

Mach ich aber genaus so, sonst wäre ich zwar der Bestausgerüstetste Angler, aber pleite #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du vertraust etwa das Geld anderen Menschen, noch dazu Ehefrauen an ?#t
> 
> Mach ich aber genaus so, sonst wäre ich zwar der Bestausgerüstetste Angler, aber pleite #q




Dann wären wir ja schon Zwei!!!#t|rolleyes


Manchmal schleich ich mich aber dann doch schonmal heimlich weg und dann...

ich denke du weißt ja.:m


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe morgen noch ein kleines Abschlußdate mit meinem Dackelhändler.

Geht nur um Kleinteile wie Sprengringe, Perlen, Ruten, Einhänger, Wirbel etc, also Verbrauchsmaterial :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Habe morgen noch ein kleines Abschlußdate mit meinem Dackelhändler.
> 
> Geht nur um Kleinteile wie Sprengringe, Perlen, Ruten, Einhänger, Wirbel etc, also Verbrauchsmaterial :m




Sei vorsichtig! Sowas wächst sich schnell in ne neue Rute aus!|rolleyes


Sach mal, kann ich das Fragezeichen hinter deinem Frauchen wegmachen für November?


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Habe morgen noch ein kleines Abschlußdate mit meinem Dackelhändler.
> 
> Geht nur um Kleinteile wie Sprengringe, Perlen, Ruten, Einhänger, Wirbel etc, also Verbrauchsmaterial :m





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig! Sowas wächst sich schnell in ne neue Rute aus!|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Sach mal, kann ich das Fragezeichen hinter deinem Frauchen wegmachen für November?





Ja, das Fragezeichen kommt weg. Alleine läßt sie mich sowieso nicht so weit weg :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend
> macht ruhig alle weiter so .we bin ich ja wieder am teich nehm mir dann nen sack salz mit schütte die zeische ins wasser und schon bin ich auch anner küste.|supergri



danke ignoriert das blos alle :r ihr seid mir ja ein paar kumpels :g hätte mich ja gefreut wenn ihr ein wenig mitgefühl zeigen würdet :c










|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> danke ignoriert das blos alle :r ihr seid mir ja ein paar kumpels :g hätte mich ja gefreut wenn ihr ein wenig mitgefühl zeigen würdet :c



Ich hatte mir schon etwas zurecht geschrieben, so nach dem Motto:

Das Dreihbein steht, der Angelstuhl ist vorbereitet. Die Brandungsruten sind prepariert und mit Wattis und Heringsfetzen bestückt.



Noch einmal die salzige Meeres...Ähmm Meeressähnliche Luft durch die Nüstern gezogen, den Bügel umgelegt und die Schnur mit dem rechtem Zeigefinger fixiert.

Langsam die Rute über der rechten Schulter nach hinten, vollste Konzentration....Muskeln zum zerreißen gespannt...


dann die Explosion der männlichen Naturgewalt. Wie von einer Rakete beschleunigt fliegt die Montage mit dem 250er Krallenblei über das salzige Wasser.|jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> danke ignoriert das blos alle :r ihr seid mir ja ein paar kumpels :g hätte mich ja gefreut wenn ihr ein wenig mitgefühl zeigen würdet :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach Hase!

Laß uns doch mal unsre Vorfreude...

Du kommst doch auch bald ins gelobte Land!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, das Fragezeichen kommt weg. Alleine läßt sie mich sowieso nicht so weit weg :m




Du bist mir ein altes Schlitzohr!

Das hast ja wieder gefickt eingeschädelt...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir schon etwas zurecht geschrieben, so nach dem Motto:
> 
> Das Dreihbein steht, der Angelstuhl ist vorbereitet. Die Brandungsruten sind prepariert und mit Wattis und Heringsfetzen bestückt.
> 
> ...



|krach:


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |krach:



Also was Du jetzt mit dem Rindvieh machst, welches Du auf dem Nachbarsfeld erlegt hast #c#c#c

Aber ist doch ein schöner Traum, oder?|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach Hase!
> 
> Laß uns doch mal unsre Vorfreude...
> 
> Du kommst doch auch bald ins gelobte Land!:m



:l dangeschön


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also was Du jetzt mit dem Rindvieh machst, welches Du auf dem Nachbarsfeld erlegt hast #c#c#c




häääääääää|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!


moin kai #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!




Guuuden Kai!
Alles senkrecht???:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau  Und selber? Schon heiß auf Ostsee?!


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> häääääääää|kopfkrat



Naja, 250ger Krallenblei auf ner 420er geht doch aufs Nachbarfeld, oder? 

Okey, War ein scheixx Ende für den Traum....|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sagt mal, was haltet ihr von der ABU Souverän???#c

Ich glaube, von den beiden Stöckern träum ich heut Nacht...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jau  Und selber? Schon heiß auf Ostsee?!




Heiß???

Ich brenne...:z


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, 250ger Krallenblei auf ner 420er geht doch aufs Nachbarfeld, oder?
> 
> Okey, War ein scheixx Ende für den Traum....|uhoh:



achsoooo|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was haltet ihr von der ABU Souverän???#c
> 
> Ich glaube, von den beiden Stöckern träum ich heut Nacht...



keine ahnung kenn ich nich #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

komm nich ran

ups wieder weg


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> komm nich ran
> 
> ups wieder weg



Was treibst Du da gerade???|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, wie geht das mit einfügen von so nem ollen Seitenlink???#q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja dazu kann ich nix sagen hab sie nie in der hand gehabt .vom optischen sieht sie gut aus .


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Was treibst Du da gerade???|kopfkrat




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Was treibst Du da gerade???|kopfkrat


dirk hatte nen link eingestellt hab ihm dann geantwortet das ich nicht rann komme und schon war sein beitrag wieder gelöscht |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.bigtackle.de/images/product_images/info_images/7268_0.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich verpiesel mich mal frauchen kommt gleich .#h
bis morgen


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dirk hatte nen link eingestellt hab ihm dann geantwortet das ich nicht rann komme und schon war sein beitrag wieder gelöscht |rolleyes



Achso, klang anders:m


----------



## nemles (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so ich verpiesel mich mal frauchen kommt gleich .#h
> bis morgen



Jou bis denne, gutes Nächtle #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!#h

Was denn hier los?|kopfkrat

*2 Tage und der Rest von heute!!!*:vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!#h

Was denn hier los?|kopfkrat

*2 Tage und der Rest von heute!!!*:vik:


Jippiiiiiiiii #6

|laola:


----------



## celler (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin.moin
so bei mir gehts jetzt los,eine woche auf die sonneninsel ;-)
hoffen wir mal das,dass wetter sich das noch überlegt,es ist in lez´tzter zeit so stürmisch das die sund brücke gesperrt war.
naja mal gucken,werden ds beste drauß mnachen.

also bis die tage.

glg matze und kati


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

ich hatte vorgestern Abend den Terror Biss auf Köderfisch |bigeyes Keine Ahnung ob das noch ein Zander war, innerhalb von 10sek hat der mir locker 30m von der Rolle gerissen, als ich ihn schlucken lassen wollte, leider isser nach kurzem Drill wieder ausgestiegen. 

Hab ich schionmal erwähnt das ich in 10 Tagen meine Füße aufs gelobte Land setzte? :q
Gott bin ich heiß


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich hatte vorgestern Abend den Terror Biss auf Köderfisch |bigeyes Keine Ahnung ob das noch ein Zander war, innerhalb von 10sek hat der mir locker 30m von der Rolle gerissen, als ich ihn schlucken lassen wollte, leider isser nach kurzem Drill wieder ausgestiegen. *Schade! Wenn, dann war das ein richtig Guter!#q*
> 
> ...



*Glaub ich dir, dass du da heiß drauf bist...:q
Wo schlagt ihr denn euer Lager auf, wieder Südnorge?
*


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo ist eigentlich unser Chris???|kopfkrat

Beim Aal angeln verloren gegangen?|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so mädels! ich düse dann mal los gen grömitz! viel spaß aufm kudder! werden sonntag bei marcys pilktour zuschlagen!


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop wieder Südnorwegen, direkt auf Hidra. 

Mal sehen was dieses Jahr so zu holen ist


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man....

Der eine fährt nach Grömitz, der andere nach Hidra und die Norditaliener nach Laboe!

Und ich brate hier bei gefühlten 534° in Büro... Seid Ihr noch zu retten?!  

Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und digge Fische! :q

Lg

Kai


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
du hättest mal das Aalangeln von den Senioren Büdelsdorf sehen sollen...zuuu geil |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oh man....
> 
> Der eine fährt nach Grömitz, der andere nach Hidra und die *Norditaliener* nach Laboe! |motz:*Ich glaube, dir ist noch nicht heiß genug! :r Muß wohl doch mal mit deinem Vorgesetzten reden...|kopfkrat*
> 
> ...




Ich werde abends, wenn ich bei leichter Brise am Starnd sitze und ein Bierchen schlabber, mal an dich denken...:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich werde abends, wenn ich bei leichter Brise am Starnd sitze und ein Bierchen schlabber, mal an dich denken...:m



Bei einer leichten 8.....|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Bei einer leichten 8.....|supergri




Sag ich doch, leichte Brise!!!#c:m


----------



## nemles (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, noch einen Arbeitstag, dann ist es geschafft.

Heute hab ich noch gleich meinen Händler glücklich gemacht, der hat direkt nach mit den Laden abschliessen können :c

Aber nu hab ich alles. Morgen Abend wird das Auto beladen und Donnetrstag morgens gehts eeeeennnnnnnddddddllllliiiiicccchhhhh los :vik:


----------



## nemles (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop wieder Südnorwegen, direkt auf Hidra.
> 
> Mal sehen was dieses Jahr so zu holen ist



Dann schon mal dickes Petri Heil.#6 Erstatte mal Bericht.#h


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten nu biste schon am packen


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik::vik::vik: Der letzte Arbeitstag :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du hast gut aber meiner wird auch kommen .in naher zukunft |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heute Abend wird das Töfftöff beladen und morgen gegen Mittag geht es los.
Erst mal Eltern einsammeln und Freitag morgen auf die Fähre.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach fährste von rostock aus mit der fähre ?


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yep, Rostock <---> Trelleborg, dann durch Schweden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha dann haste ja noch nen anständigen ritt vor dir |bigeyes:q


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na so schlimm wirds nicht, wir werden wegen Zwergie noch nördlich von Oslo eine Übernachtung einlegen.

Wir lassen es ruhig angehen und werden mehrere kleinere Zwischenstops einlegen. Brauchen ja erst Samstag gegen Mittag da sein.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja nurnoch 71 tage dann gehts bei mir auch endlich los |uhoh:|rolleyes:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schwiegervater hatten wir ja letztes jahr im mai mit nach hals und der wollte doch glatt in koldingen abbiegen richtung kopenhagen und dann über schweden zurück nach hause .nur weil er so gerne auto fährt .da sachte ich nur mach mal ich baller gerade aus weiter :q


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja nurnoch 71 tage dann gehts bei mir auch endlich los |uhoh:|rolleyes:q



Halte durch, auch diese Zeit vergeht:q

Und vorher ist ja noch Traffen in SAW. Ich bringe ein Fläschchen Salzwasser mit:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Halte durch, auch diese Zeit vergeht:q
> 
> Und vorher ist ja noch Traffen in SAW. Ich bringe ein Fläschchen Salzwasser mit:vik:



na klar iss kein ding die zeit rennt sowieso viel zu schnell.
super son fläschen salzwasser mitten schluck vodka mag ich am liebsten :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so tom dann viel spaß am letzten arbeitstag .und lass ihn dir nich zu lang werden.
ich werd auch mal los der tach is kurz
bis denne
greez
andy#h


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann machs mal gut. Hab nur noch schnell etwas Wasser über meinen Nahtlos geschweißten Olympiakörper laufen lassen und  mache mich auch gleich auf zur letzten Runde :vik:


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gong!!! Es ist geschafft!!!




ICH HABE URLAUB :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gong!!! Es ist geschafft!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!:m

Bei mir dauerts auch nur noch einen Arbeitstag...:z


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!:m
> 
> Bei mir dauerts auch nur noch einen Arbeitstag...:z



Dann halte durch #6




Und schreib nicht dauernd Ferkeleien ins Board...:q:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann halte durch #6
> 
> 
> *Sicher das!!!*
> ...




Ich versuch mich zu bessern!:q


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk, hab gelesen, das Ihr evtl. am 30/31.ten mit Carsten und der Seho raus wollt.

Ich komme am 30.ten gegen 16:00 mit der Monika rein. Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja für nen Klönschnack übern Weg:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann mal guten Urlaub


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na dann mal guten Urlaub



Danke 

Hast ein neues Avabildchen? Was treibst Du in Krasnojarsk?|bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achte mal auf den Namen rechts oben


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Achte mal auf den Namen rechts oben



Ja eben, drum. Ich glaube da Krasair gelesen zu haben. Und das Symbol stimmt auch.|kopfkrat alles so klein auf dem Bild...

Und das andere, wo Du vor stehst, ist irgendwas mit Kassa...


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp voll krass die Flieger 

War eine Werbetafel im Flughafen Hannover und das auf dem Weg in die Türkei?! :q


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp voll krass die Flieger
> 
> War eine Werbetafel im Flughafen Hannover und das auf dem Weg in die Türkei?! :q




Hoffe, Du hattest einen angenehmen Flug.

Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, mit den Krassis zu fliegen, Rußland, Inlandsflug. Ist schon ein geiles Gefühl, wenn man über die Heckluke einsteigend erst mal einem Steward ausweichen muß, der ein abgefallenes Stück Innenverkleidung nach draußen bringt.|uhoh:

Das schafft Vertrauen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nene geflogen bin ich mit Condor, das war aber schon letztes Jahr. Bin nur gerade über das Bild gestolpert.


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso. Danke für die Aufklärung :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Andy San!|wavey:

Das Rätsel um den verlorenen Chris ist geklärt!
Sein Anbieter macht irgendwelche Mucken und er kommt nicht ins Internet...|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend Andy San!|wavey:
> 
> Das Rätsel um den verlorenen Chris ist geklärt!
> Sein Anbieter macht irgendwelche Mucken und er kommt nicht ins Internet...|uhoh:



nabendschön dirksan |wavey:

jau weis schon bierscheid mitten chris . apropro bier |kopfkrat da war doch was :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nööö fang nicht davon an, meine Kiste ist gerade alle... :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> nööö fang nicht davon an, meine Kiste ist gerade alle... :c



wo bist du ich bring eine mit sonst noch wünsche :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm ein paar fertig gepulte Rekker mit Zitrone? - Danke! :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische wo bekomm ich jetzt zitrone her ;+:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin toooooom |wavey:


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naaaabend |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naaaabend |wavey:



und was macht die vorfreude alles noch im grünen bereich :q


----------



## nemles (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, nicht so wirklich. Hab glatt vergessen, das man ausser Angelzeug noch so Sachen wie Unterwäsche, Hosen, Hemden etc. braucht... Aber noch rechtzeitig bemerkt:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, nicht so wirklich. Hab glatt vergessen, das man ausser Angelzeug noch so Sachen wie Unterwäsche, Hosen, Hemden etc. braucht... Aber noch rechtzeitig bemerkt:m



naja das hätteste auch im an und verkauf günstig bekommen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> naja das hätteste auch im an und verkauf günstig bekommen :q:q:q



ups tom hab ich dich jetzt verärgert |kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups tom hab ich dich jetzt verärgert |kopfkrat|bigeyes


Nee, kannst Duuuu gar nicht, weißt Du doch:q:m
Ich mußte nur schnell weg vom Rechner, es gab was zu erledigen.


andy0209 schrieb:


> naja das hätteste auch im an und verkauf günstig bekommen :q:q:q



Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, das ich mir Klamotten direkt am Einsatzort besorge.
Und son schicker Norge-Renntier-Pulli hat doch bestimmt auch was


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom

hab ichs mir doch gedacht das du nich böse bist 
ich wünsch dir denn mal ne schicke fahrt und viel spaß:vik:


----------



## nemles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy#h#h

Nu werd ich doch langsam etwas nervös... Hoffe, ich hab alles.
Muß nochmal gedanklich in mich gehen:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach mönsch tom immer ruhig blut .du hast sowieso zu viel mit |rolleyes iss bei mir auch immer so :q


----------



## nemles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ich nicht allzuviel Abreisser habe, kann ich mit dem ganzen Gerödel locker eine Norgetour für eine achtköpfige Anfängertruppe sponsoren|gr:#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

siehste sach ich doch. ich mache mir garnich mehr soviel gedanken .wenn wirklich was fehlt kauf ichs eben vor ort.|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, aber... es gibt so viele verschiedene Fische...so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten... Seen....Fjord...Flach...Tief..usw...sind nur zwei Wochen....und wenn ich was vergessen habe...#c|uhoh:|gr:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, aber... es gibt so viele verschiedene Fische...so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten... Seen....Fjord...Flach...Tief..usw...sind nur zwei Wochen....und wenn ich was vergessen habe...#c|uhoh:|gr:



|muahah: armes norge tom kommt :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: armes norge tom kommt :q:q:q



Norge soll sich warm anziehen:vik: Ich komme Dir:vik:Wirst mich überleben :k

Ich gehe jetzt Auto voll laden... 



bis die Tage wieder... Ich mache Bericht:q#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Norge soll sich warm anziehen:vik: Ich komme Dir:vik:Wirst mich überleben :k
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt Auto voll laden...
> 
> ...



alles klar tom denn bis denne und viiiiel spaß wünsch ich dir.
ich muß auch los.
bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

@ Tom, 

solltet ihr noch nicht weg sein, dann wünsch ich euch noch schnell nen gaaaanz tollen Urlaub, digge Fische und herrliches Wetter in Norge!
Mach ja ordentlich Fotos und vergiss nicht Steinpilze zu sammeln... Die sollten da nämlich schon überall aus dem Boden sprießen!

Hach, ich könnt auch grad!


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Tom und digga Fische :m
In euer zweiten Woche stoßen wir "etwas" südlicher dazu


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Tom und digga Fische :m
> In euer zweiten Woche stoßen wir "etwas" südlicher dazu




Moinsen Fynn!|wavey:

Sach mal, hast Lust mich Sonntag oder Montag Abend in Laboe abzuholen und mit mir die Nacht bissel auf Mefo zu angeln???#c
Würde mich am Sprit beteiligen...:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
dat können wir machen, dann müssen wir uns aber noch einen Strand in der Nähe von Laboe suchen, weil erst Laboe und dann wieder zurück nach Eckernförde eiern habe ich nicht so Lust.  Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung habe wo man da oben vernünftig fischen kann. Im Sommer nachts direkt nach Kiel rein habe ich nicht so Bock |uhoh:
Hättest du evtl ne Chance selbstständig nach Eckernförde zu kommen? #c


----------



## nemles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!#h
> 
> @ Tom,
> 
> ...



So, Abreisebereit. Frauchen duscht noch mal schnell und dann gehts gen Rostock.
Vielen Dank für die netten Wünsche.



Scheixxe bin ich aufgeregt, was soll das erst morgen früh werden, wenns auf die Fähre geht |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

@Tom 
schönen Urlaub #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Tom und digga Fische :m
> In euer zweiten Woche stoßen wir "etwas" südlicher dazu



Danke Fynn, Euch auch alles Gute, vernünftiges Wetter und vor allem dicke Kämpfer auf der anderen Schnurseite#6


----------



## nemles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

OOihhh, Chrissie ist wieder da.:vik:

Vielen Dank#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> dat können wir machen, dann müssen wir uns aber noch einen Strand in der Nähe von Laboe suchen, weil erst Laboe und dann wieder zurück nach Eckernförde eiern habe ich nicht so Lust.  Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung habe wo man da oben vernünftig fischen kann. Im Sommer nachts direkt nach Kiel rein habe ich nicht so Bock |uhoh:
> Hättest du evtl ne Chance selbstständig nach Eckernförde zu kommen? #c




Nee, nicht sooo gut! Da unser Auto eigentlich auf dem Campingplatz stehen soll. Sind ja die Kinder dabei!
Außerdem kommt man ja ab 22Uhr nicht mehr rein. Da schließt Putin doch ab...|bigeyes:q


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk und Fynn

Moin Ihr Beiden, wenn gewünscht, würde ich Euch weiterhelfen mit der Strandsuche, da fast meine Heimat.

Gruß
Caddel


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Caddel!#h

Supergerne würden wir von dir nen Tipp bekommen...
Wir sind ab morgen für zehn Tage auf dem Campingplatz "Fördeblick" in Stein.
Gibt es da in der Nähe einen Strand, wo es sich nachts auf Dorsch und Mefo lohnt?#c
Am Besten mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen!

Vielleicht hast du ja sogar Lust mit uns loszuziehen...:m


Ganz liebe Grüße


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann werden wir uns wahrscheinlich sowieso sehen. 

Kriegst gleich ne PN


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich will auhc eine PN :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk dann lass uns aber echt mal nachts angreifen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dirk dann lass uns aber echt mal nachts angreifen #6




Klar Fynnsen!
Ich hab die Nächte für mich!!!
Die Tage sind für Kinderbelustigung verplant...|rolleyes


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und noch ne PN an Dich Dirk und an Fynnsen auch gleich raus.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> und noch ne PN an Dich Dirk und an Fynnsen auch gleich raus.




Feinstens Carsten!#6

Danke dafür!!!:m


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk, da sollte echt was gehen, obwohl der Wind nicht wirklich gut kommt. Habe da aber noch ne Ausweichstelle.|supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wirds da schnell tief?

Bin nicht so der Blechwerfer


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Dirk, da sollte echt was gehen, obwohl der Wind nicht wirklich gut kommt. Habe da aber noch ne Ausweichstelle.|supergri



Ach, nachts schläft der olle Wind doch oft ein!|rolleyes
Das wird schon...

Freu mich schon wie Bolle!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wirds da schnell tief?
> 
> Bin nicht so der Blechwerfer




Hä? Hast die Fenwick etwa eingemottet?;+

Das aus der Feder meines ersten Mefoguides zu lesen erstaunt mich aber jetzt doch...|kopfkrat


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja doch so ziemlich...

Bin mit der Fliege inzwischen so weit, dass ich auch bei ner 5 voll auf die Wurfhand vernünftig fischen kann. Dazu hab ich letztes Jahr immer mehr Vertrauen in die Fliege gewonnen, z.B. 5:0 für mich gegen 4 Blechfischer |rolleyes
Stand auch zuletzt irgendwie 28 zu 7 für die Fliege. 

Bringt mir viiiiel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ja doch so ziemlich...
> 
> Bin mit der Fliege inzwischen so weit, dass ich auch bei ner 5 voll auf die Wurfhand vernünftig fischen kann. Dazu hab ich letztes Jahr immer mehr Vertrauen in die Fliege gewonnen, z.B. 5:0 für mich gegen 4 Blechfischer |rolleyes
> Stand auch zuletzt irgendwie 28 zu 7 für die Fliege.
> ...




Na, dann will ich dir mal zeigen, dass Blech doch was taugt...:vik:

Nee, Scherz!:m
Aber noch fang ich mir das Fliegenwedeln nicht an.
Vielleicht in ein paar Jahren.#c

Hauptsache ist, überhaupt mal wieder in der Ostsee zu stehen.
Und muß ja nicht unbedingt ne Mefo sein.
Der ein oder andere schöne Dorsch oder Horni an der Harrison würde mich auch schon glücklich machen...


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, dann will ich dir mal zeigen, dass Blech doch was taugt...:vik:



Ich glaube darüber brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren  Hab selber auch schon mehr als 50 Forellen auf Blech gefangen, aber ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, dass die Fliege mindestens genau so viel taugt :q

Man redet zwar nicht über Wurfweiten, aber bei guten Bedingungen komme ich mit der Fliege auch ein paar Meter raus 

Freue mich schon auf den Abend, dann noch schön einen Einmal Grill mit und ab gehts #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich glaube darüber brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren  Hab selber auch schon mehr als 50 Forellen auf Blech gefangen, aber ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, dass die Fliege mindestens genau so viel taugt :q
> 
> 
> *Das weiß ich doch!
> ...




Genau so schauts!!!:q


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vergeßt auch jeden Fall den Angelschein nicht. Wird teilweise hart kontrolliert.

Teilweise sind noch Heringe und Makrelen in der Förde. Also auf jeden Fall eine Rute mit Heringsfetzen und Wasserkugel rauslegen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Vergeßt auch jeden Fall den Angelschein nicht. Wird teilweise hart kontrolliert.
> 
> Teilweise sind noch Heringe und Makrelen in der Förde. Also auf jeden Fall eine Rute mit Heringsfetzen und Wasserkugel rauslegen.
> 
> ...




Angelschein hab ich gestern extra verlängern lassen...:m:vik:
Werd ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei haben!

Heringsfetzenangeln ist nicht so Meins. Geht doch auch nur tagsüber gut!
Und da ist Kinderzeit!!!

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Kommt Ihr morgen mit dem Auto?

Wenn ja, stellt Euch auf einen längeren Stau ein.#q

Ist Bettenwechsel in S_H.|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Kommt Ihr morgen mit dem Auto?
> 
> ...




Wir werden heut Nacht schon losmachen, schätze es wird bestimmt 3Uhr...
Hat aber den Vorteil, dass die Bahn relativ frei ist!:vik:

Und wenn auf der Bahn Stau ist, dann wird die nächste Abfahrt genommen und wir lassen uns von Frau Becker über die Landstraße leiten.


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und wenn auf der Bahn Stau ist, dann wird die nächste Abfahrt genommen und wir lassen uns von Frau Becker über die Landstraße leiten.


 
Hoffentlich kann das Auto dann auch schwimmen  |kopfkrat, denn meißtens ist der Elbtunnel dicht.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann das Auto dann auch schwimmen  |kopfkrat, denn meißtens ist der Elbtunnel dicht.:q




Ach, wird schon!:m

Think pink!!!:vik:


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen und wünsche Euch eine angenehme, stressfreie Fahrt.

Kommt heil an.#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke!:m

Wird aber ne ganz entspannte Fahrt! Haben ja keinen Druck und sind drei Erwachsene zum Abwechseln...


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Danke!:m
> 
> Wird aber ne ganz entspannte Fahrt! Haben ja keinen Druck und sind drei Erwachsene zum Abwechseln...


 
Aaach Du reist wohlmit Deinem Harem an. |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Aaach Du reist wohlmit Deinem Harem an. |bigeyes  *Wer hat, der hat!*:vik:


 *


Urlaub!!!!
*


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Saubere Sache das!


----------



## caddel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Urlaub!!!!*


 

Dann wünsch ich Dir bumsvidele Tage. 

Bis die Tage.|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, heute geht alles schneller als gedacht...|bigeyes:q

Anhänger und Bus sind fast fertig gepackt und wir so gut wie Abmarsch bereit!:vik:
Nur noch ein kleiner Rest, dann noch duschfein machen und Mitternachtssnack einnehmen.

Denke wir kommen so gegen 1Uhr los!|jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie immer isses dann doch bissel später geworden...|rolleyes


Aber jetzt melde ich uns ab gen Ostsee!

Bis in zehn Tagen!#h

Boardie Kutter Cup goes MFT!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie immer isses dann doch bissel später geworden...|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Aber jetzt melde ich uns ab gen Ostsee!
> ...



na denn mal reingehauen #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bis in zehn Tagen!
> 
> Boardie Kutter Cup goes MFT!!!:vik:


 
..na wir sehen uns hoffentlich in Laboe, _nachdem_ Du den Pott geholt hast  #6


Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (8. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !
wollte nur mal kurz Hallo sagen ! |wavey:
im Urlaub komme ich irgendwie nicht so viel dazu vorm Rechner zu sitzen ... :m
bin bald wieder verstärkt dabei !


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Danke Chris fürs bescheid sagen.
Sooo noch schnell ein paar Belege ausdrucken und dann ab vom Hof 
brr Samstags alleine im Büro ist irgendwie doof


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na super nun ist Dirk weg und wir haben gar nichts geplant |rolleyes

ICh werde jetzt erstmal nach Kaltenkirchen düsen und meine Norge Vorräte auffrischen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Na super nun ist Dirk weg und wir haben gar nichts geplant |rolleyes
> 
> ICh werde jetzt erstmal nach Kaltenkirchen düsen und meine Norge Vorräte auffrischen #6


 

..dat kriegen wir schon hin, ich will auch nochmal in die Brandung mit Liz, da können wir dann ja ein doppeldate  vereinbaren #6

Gruß Chris

Wer hat wohl mal wieder abgesahnt und den Pott eingesackt #c #d :vik: ...|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (9. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,

Kurze Meldung: Sind nach einigen Wirrungen, Tunnelsperrungen und Fahrten in über 1150 Metern üNN wohlbehalten angekommen.
Aufgrund der späten Zeit und des sehr unruhigen Wetters war an eine Ausfahrt nicht mehr zu denken.
Auto aus- und Quartier eingeräumt. Anschließend ein paar Probewürfe vom Steg aus und siehe da, die Ködermakrelen für morgen früh sind gesichert 

Internet geht mehr schlecht als recht, werde ich morgen versuchen, etwas zu verbessern.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin nemles,

Schön das Ihr gut angekommen seid. Und dann noch Internet an er Hütte- ausgezeichnet :q


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen 

wollte euch eben nur mal bekannt geben das Dirk bei der Kuttertour den ersten Platz in der Wertung der Männer belegt hat er hat wieder ordentlich gummi gegeben ich glaube es waren 4 oder 5 Dorsche die er sein eigen nennen durfte

mfg Franky


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wer hat wohl mal wieder abgesahnt und den Pott eingesackt #c #d :vik: ...|rolleyes


 


Franky D schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> wollte euch eben nur mal bekannt geben das Dirk bei der Kuttertour den ersten Platz in der Wertung der Männer belegt hat er hat wieder ordentlich gummi gegeben ich glaube es waren 4 oder 5 Dorsche die er sein eigen nennen durfte
> 
> mfg Franky


 
Moin Franky

..ist schon zu uns durch gedrungen..danke trotzdem...
..schade das Dirk nicht den längstens hat(te)...|rolleyes dat wär mal der Bringer gewesen  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja aber beidses zusammen wäre schon echt krass gewesen den längsten ^^ und die meisten


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 
hab gerade mal die Kommentare im BKT-thread gelesen und bei aller freude über die geile Stimmung die ihr ja offensichtlich hattet, hoffe ich das man jetzt LL geheilt ist und dann auch mal ein anderer KielerFörde Kapitän die Freude bekommt uns mitnehmen zu dürfen  Ich errinern mich gerade an die erste Tour auf der Forelle mit Andy, Berhard werd' ich die tage auf jeden Fall mal besuchen :vik: und wenn Eggi wieder in Laboe ist gehts da auch wieder rund #6 

..bei der nächsten BKT bin ich definitiv dabei, diesmal leider geplatzter Urlaub   dazwischen gekommen, und hoffe das diese auch wieder im Kieler Raum ausgetragen wird #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja mal sehen wo und wann es die nächste tour geben wird die ehre diese auszurichten hat ja jetzt pitus joa das mit den fängen war wirklich nicht berauschend war am vortag zum testen mit der LL drausen und da lies er manchmal fast 1std driften und das jedesmal in der nähe von dem Lotsenturm ist kaum gefahren ist immer auf der gleichen ecke geblieben und gefangen wurde zum größtenteil  mit wattwurm und zwar zu 75% Platte es kamen auch mal ein paar dorsche


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat ist mir bei Gunther schon seit längerem aufgefallen, der ist irgendwie lustlos, wenn ich dann noch lese das er irgenjmd angeraunzt hat #c ick wes nich #d und bei Bernhard besacken die sich ja ganz gut 

...übrigens sollte man wenn man von Kiel fährt immer Wattis dabei haben, wenns so nicht lüpt, kann man wenigstens die eine oder andere Platte mitnehmen.


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du nich Günther war der, der gefahren ist sonder Andreas, Günther war zwar bei der Kuttertour mit im Steuerhaus aber an beiden tagen ist Andreas gefahren


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> du nich Günther war der, der gefahren ist sonder Andreas, Günther war zwar bei der Kuttertour mit im Steuerhaus aber an beiden tagen ist Andreas gefahren


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ok, das hät ich nicht gedacht, aber wenn Gunther fährt ist es nicht anders und außerdem wenn er daneben steht #c ist ja sein Kahn der die negative Kritik kassiert #d


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo so isset wohl


----------



## nemles (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend, mal wieder ein kurzes Lebenszeichen.
Vormittags: Regen in Strömen
Nachmittags: es klart auf, Wetter bombig, Boot anwerfen und raus.
Zielgebiet erreicht, auf 120 Meter Köder raus und los.
Nix Biss. Blick zum Himmel und Entschuß: Nix wie weg.
Gashebel auf voll und ab nach Hause.

10min später vom Anleger aus dann diese Aufnahmen:

http://img527.*ih.us/img527/4862/1002205do3.jpg
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/6306/1002202ji0.jpg


Im Moment tobt hier ein Sturm, wie ich ihn eigentlich nur vom Herbst an der Ostsee kenne#q#q#q


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha das sieht heftig aus hatten am donnerstag abend in der Lübecker bucht bei nem Gewitter 3 Windhosen muss mal schaun ob die bilder wa sgeworden sind die ich gemacht hab


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich raffe die Politik bei Andy/Gunther eh nicht.
Wieso fährt Gunther seinen eigenen Kutter denn nicht wenn er Zeit hat?
Finds bischen komisch das er Andy mehr vertraut als sich selber |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaube er hat was am Fuß hatte das linke bein die ganze zeit auf zwei colakisten mit nem kissen hochgelegt gehabt und saß nur in sessel


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend, mal wieder ein kurzes Lebenszeichen.
> Vormittags: Regen in Strömen
> Nachmittags: es klart auf, Wetter bombig, Boot anwerfen und raus.
> Zielgebiet erreicht, auf 120 Meter Köder raus und los.
> ...



oh man tom pass blos auf dich und alle anderen auf.sieht ja echt düster aus. dake für die mms hat mir den ganzen tag versüßt |evil: :q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat jemand Dirks Handy Nr?
Sonst krieg ich den Kerl ja nie erreicht |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Fynn

PN mir mal Deine Nummer rüber, ich leite die dann an Dirk mit bitte um Rückruf weiter.


----------



## celler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich bin dann auch mal wieder daheim.
eine woche zelten an der otee hinter mir,ihr könnt ich nicht vortellen wie geheilt ich vom zelten bin.
dientag=regen
mittwoch=richtig warm(32 grad)aber ab 19 uhr sturm.ich tand wie ein betonklotz im zelt und musste e festhalten
donnerstag=regen
freitag=regen
samstag=BKT danach mit zum dirk aufn campingplatz chön ein gezwitschert(von ihm natürlich auch ganz liebe grüße an ganze MFT)
hatten dann eigentlich geplant noch bis dienstag mit zu dirk aufn campingplatz zu fahren aber die letzte nacht von samstag auf sonntag hat und dann den ret gegeben.
bin froh wieder zu haus in meinem bett zu schlafen ohne angst das mir das dacht vom kopf fliegt zu haben


----------



## Franky D (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha dann ging dat aber bei dirk richtig ab ich sach nur Humba und vonwegen hier kennt uns keiner sind nur Touris war aber echt mega geil


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hat jemand Dirks Handy Nr?
> Sonst krieg ich den Kerl ja nie erreicht |rolleyes



moin fynn hätte sie dir auch gerne gegeben aber dirk hat wohl urlaub und geht nich ans handy ,möchte ihn natürlich vorher fragen ob ich sie weitergeben darf .sobald er sich meldet bekommste sie ,oder kai hat alles schon geregelt.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> so ich bin dann auch mal wieder daheim.
> eine woche zelten an der otee hinter mir,ihr könnt ich nicht vortellen wie geheilt ich vom zelten bin.
> dientag=regen
> mittwoch=richtig warm(32 grad)aber ab 19 uhr sturm.ich tand wie ein betonklotz im zelt und musste e festhalten
> ...



hey matze 
so ist die see ich hätte gerne mit dir getauscht.
ich hatte mal auf fehmarn sone begegnung mitten wetter.
 nachmittags anreise am strand von westermarkelsdorf, ging über die dühne und :v alles voll mit brandungsangler |bigeyes naja egal platz gesucht dome aufgebaut ruten fertich gemacht und raus damit. 3-4 stunden später wurde es ruckartig leer am strand alle hauten ab und es wurde dunkel. ich dachte noch sind die alle bekloppt|rolleyes eine stunde später wußte ich was los war .innerhalb von 15 min standen meine ruten 10 meter weit im wasser mein chub dome lag flach am boden und die füchse fraßen unsere steaks da der grill voll belegt durch die luft flog.|rolleyes so ist die see wenn man kein radio mit hat :m das war das extremste was ich jeh erlebt habe. aber eine erfahrung wert. ich liebe wind auch wenn er etwas stärker bläßt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

zu hause angekommen sagte doch meine frau glatt nach meinem bericht, jau irgendwie haben die ne sturmwarnung für die küste rausgegeben |kopfkrat|supergri
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Herr Andy

na alles gut? lange nichts mehr gehört


----------



## bo74 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

servus andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers
jau ich weis chris aber meine abende werden immer kürzer wenn ich solange am malochen bin und we hab ich am teich klar schiff gemacht ,du weist doch die feier jetzt am we rückt auch immmer näher . 

servus bo sach mal biste we noch da oder mußte mittwoch wieder los


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal chris wolltest du nich nach kroatien|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin männers
> jau ich weis chris aber meine abende werden immer kürzer wenn ich solange am malochen bin und we hab ich am teich klar schiff gemacht ,du weist doch die feier jetzt am we rückt auch immmer näher .


 
..jau arbeitstechnisch gehts bei mir auch vorran :vik: noch 1 1/2 Wochen Urlaub dann gehts wieder los 

..schaff das leider nicht zur vorwärm Paady, aber am 06.09. gehts rund


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal chris wolltest du nich nach kroatien|kopfkrat


 
..Mittwoch solls für ne Woche runter gehen, aber ob das noch was wird weiß ich nicht |rolleyes ...aber eigentlich wollte ich schon unten sein, ärgert mich Maßvoll das ich mich nicht doch für die BKT angemeldet hatte :r


----------



## bo74 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muß mittwoch wieder los.
für 2 wochen an die nordsee.


----------



## bo74 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so werd dann mal wieder . wünsch euch noch nen schönen abend  .-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..jau arbeitstechnisch gehts bei mir auch vorran :vik: noch 1 1/2 Wochen Urlaub dann gehts wieder los
> 
> ..schaff das leider nicht zur vorwärm Paady, aber am 06.09. gehts rund



na iss doch gut wenns arbeitstechnisch wieder vorran geht biste wieder inner alten firma?
das will ich meinen das du am 06. dabei bist


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ich muß mittwoch wieder los.
> für 2 wochen an die nordsee.



ich will mit :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na iss doch gut wenns arbeitstechnisch wieder vorran geht biste wieder inner alten firma?
> das will ich meinen das du am 06. dabei bist


 



...sagen wir mal, für die alte Firma, zum Glück nicht mehr in..erzähl ich Dir dann #6

:vik: PAAAARRRRTYY :vik:​ 
2 Schleicher liegen schon zum Räuchern bereit :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...sagen wir mal, für die alte Firma, zum Glück nicht mehr in..erzähl ich Dir dann #6
> 
> :vik: PAAAARRRRTYY :vik:​
> 2 Schleicher liegen schon zum Räuchern bereit :q



na das iss ja super freu mich für dich haste endlich wieder was zu tuen #6

bring nich soviel fisch mit holger will auch feiern :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bring nich soviel fisch mit holger will auch feiern :q:q:q


 
..keine Sorge, ansonsten kann man sich die Warterei am Schrank ja auch gut teilen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..keine Sorge, ansonsten kann man sich die Warterei am Schrank ja auch gut teilen :q



meinste dat wird doch nix :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> meinste dat wird doch nix :q:q:q


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat naja wird sich schon kurz mal Zeit finden :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso bei tom iss alles i.o. er hat zeisch wetter sturm und regen hat aber vom steg aus rochen ,makrele und knurris gefangen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo #h...wenn man vom Tomles spricht, Petri zu dem Fischen Urlauber #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo #h...wenn man vom Tomles spricht, Petri zu dem Fischen Urlauber #6



richtig nemles oder auch tomles :q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend die herren!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörn auch wieder zurück hast dich garnicht mehr gemeldet


----------



## nemles (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Jungs und Mädels#h

Ist gar nicht so einfach, sich auf die Leitung eines arbeitenden Einheimischen einzuklinken :q:q:q

Ja, Wetter hier echt Scheixxe. Sturm und Dauerregen. An Ausfahrt nicht zu denken. In den paar regenfreien Minuten auf den Steg und mal gucken. Makrelen habe ich satt.
Heute diverse Knurris und diesen Gesellen an den Haken bekommen:
http://img206.*ih.us/img206/198/1002221lm2.jpg

Niedlich, der kleine, nich 

http://img396.*ih.us/img396/6493/1002223sc4.jpg

Alles, ausser den Makis schwimmen wieder.


----------



## djoerni (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau seit vorhin wieder im lande! war gestern nicht so dolle aufm kudder. 42 dorsche mit 35 leuten.

@andy
hast gleich ne pn.


----------



## djoerni (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri tom! hoffentlich wird das wetter noch besser! drücke euch die daumen!


----------



## nemles (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal sehen, wie lange die Leitung steht.


Erst mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Dirk für den Gewinn des Kutter-Cups |stolz:#r|schild-g


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend joerni 

@Tom
siehst mal garnicht sooo Glücklich aus, trotzdem süßer kleiner Rochen #6


----------



## nemles (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Tom
> siehst mal garnicht sooo Glücklich aus, trotzdem süßer kleiner Rochen #6



Das Wetter kann einen auch Deprimieren. Das hier sehe ich, wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe:

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/2996/1002214sk6.jpg

ich könnte :v

Aber noch ist ja Zeit.|evil:


----------



## djoerni (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend chris!

und irgendwas wächst ihm da im gesicht! ist das in norge so#c:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ...Das hier sehe ich, wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe:
> 
> http://img396.*ih.us/img396/6493/1002223sc4.jpg
> 
> .


 
...wat Du hast Rochen vorm Fenster |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes das ja echt geil bei Dir dat regnet Fisch |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> nabend chris!
> 
> und irgendwas wächst ihm da im gesicht! ist das in norge so#c:q



Ja, das ist so, damit der Regen nicht ungebremst auf die zarte Haut schmettert |krach:

:q


----------



## nemles (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wat Du hast Rochen vorm Fenster |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes das ja echt geil bei Dir dat regnet Fisch |rolleyes



Du Töfftel, bei Dir kann man ja gar nicht schnell genug korrigieren#q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom hat ja dochnoch geklappt hab das prob in danske nich immer ne offene leitung :vik:
na du bekommst noch deine tage mit ordendlich fisch ansonsten setze ich extra für dich einen stapel bei mir ein und alles andere hat angelverbot :m#h


----------



## djoerni (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, das ist so, damit der Regen nicht ungebremst auf die zarte Haut schmettert |krach:
> 
> :q




zarte haut??? das ich nicht lache! kommst du nicht auf die felsen n bißchen blinkern? da müsste doch was gehen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du Töfftel, bei Dir kann man ja gar nicht schnell genug korrigieren#q#q#q


 
..tja :m unerbittlich und ständig auf der Jagd nach Verfehlungen, wie Du


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> nabend chris!
> 
> und irgendwas wächst ihm da im gesicht! ist das in norge so#c:q


 
#c keine Ahnung, scheint so, ich muss dringend mal ins gelobte Bartland :m


----------



## nemles (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom hat ja dochnoch geklappt hab das prob in danske nich immer ne offene leitung :vik:
> na du bekommst noch deine tage mit ordendlich fisch ansonsten setze ich extra für dich einen stapel bei mir ein und alles andere hat angelverbot :m#h



Da nagel ich Dich drauf fest.|rolleyes
Erst mal Danke für Deine sms, freut mich.

Morgen soll sich das Wetter beruhigen. Dann wollen wir mal versuchen, raus zu fahren. Und Vaddern und ich haben uns heute einen neuen Köder ausgedacht. Wenn der funktioniert, gebe ich den bekannt.


----------



## nemles (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> zarte haut??? das ich nicht lache! kommst du nicht auf die felsen n bißchen blinkern? da müsste doch was gehen!



Hab es versucht, leider steht der Wind steil gegen mich. Wenn ich ne andere STelle nehme, geht es steil auf 40-50 Meter runter.

Da hab ich nicht die Blinker für. Und im Mittelwasser ist nix zu holen vom Ufer aus.

A>usser kleine Barsche und die fängt Marcus am laufenden Band.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da nagel ich Dich drauf fest.|rolleyes
> Erst mal Danke für Deine sms, freut mich.
> 
> Morgen soll sich das Wetter beruhigen. Dann wollen wir mal versuchen, raus zu fahren. Und Vaddern und ich haben uns heute einen neuen Köder ausgedacht. Wenn der funktioniert, gebe ich den bekannt.



alles klar tom du machst das schon . powered bei ossi :m


----------



## djoerni (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann hau da mal n paternoster mit reker rein. da muss doch was gehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #c keine Ahnung, scheint so, ich muss dringend mal ins gelobte Bartland :m



dat wird nich son bart bekommste nur als ehemaliger ddr bürger |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> powered bei ossi :m


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> dat wird nich son bart bekommste nur als ehemaliger ddr bürger |supergri


 

#d |sagnix


----------



## djoerni (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann haben chris und ich ja glück gehabt|supergri
bin dann mal wech! andy, melde mich morgen im laufe des tages per sms bei dir.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #d |sagnix



|muahah: dachte ich mir |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> na dann haben chris und ich ja glück gehabt|supergri
> bin dann mal wech! andy, melde mich morgen im laufe des tages per sms bei dir.


alles klar tschüüüüü#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: dachte ich mir |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
#c warum nur ;+|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #c warum nur ;+|rolleyes



hallo du willst mich doch wohl etwa nich produzieren|bigeyes#6
sonst bau ich ne mauer um dein haus |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo du willst mich doch wohl etwa nich produzieren|bigeyes#6
> sonst bau ich ne mauer um dein haus |supergri


 
..nein nicht produzieren, sonst fällt wieder was untern Tisch und Du wirst weiß vor Wut


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..nein nicht produzieren, sonst fällt wieder was untern Tisch und Du wirst weiß vor Wut



ich bin sowas von vorsichtig sach ich dir |supergri|supergri|supergri

so ich mach mich jetzt auch vom acker denn mal bis morgen je nach müdigkeitserscheinungen #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau ich wünsch was #6 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, Euch allen ein gutes Nächtle.#h Und vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, Euch allen ein gutes Nächtle.#h Und vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche#6


 

Dir auch alter Tiefseefischer  ich drück' die Daumen das sich das Wetter bei euch bessert und ihr noch ein paar schöne Ausfahrten machen könnt und ein paar legger Norge Filets mit nach Hause bekommt :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## Macker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers und Mädels wir haben für unser Schinkenangeln am 19.10 is ein Sonntag noch freie Plätze auf der Nordland von Strande(gegenüber von Laboe).
Bei dem Angeln gibt es für den Längsten Dorsch einen Holsteiner Katenrauch Schinken von ca10kg +/- 1Kg.
Angelplätze werden Ausgelost mit einem Wechsel.
Angeln kann jeder wie er will Natur Gummi Pilk Haken anzahl und Größe egal.
Fahrpreis 30€ plus ca 3€ Schinken geld je nach Teilnehmerzahl und Schinkengröße.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg
lust hät ich ja, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob das zeitlich passt, weißt Du ob Eggi am 24ten noch Plätze frei hat?


----------



## Macker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann dir Morgen bescheid sagen ob wir schon Komplett sind oder nicht dann köntest du mit aufs Heck wenn du Lust hast .
Sind wieder mit 10 mann da oben und Ich glaube da ist auch noch ein Platz.
Wie gesagt Ich melde mich morgen bei dir.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Morgen bescheid sagen ob wir schon Komplett sind oder nicht dann köntest du mit aufs Heck wenn du Lust hast .
> Sind wieder mit 10 mann da oben und Ich glaube da ist auch noch ein Platz.
> Wie gesagt Ich melde mich morgen bei dir.
> Gruß Jörg


 
..wenn 2 Plätze, muß aber auch nicht aufm Heck sein, aber sonst ruf ich mal bei Eggi an, mir würd das am 25ten eigentlich besser passen #6


----------



## Macker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok Ich melde mich auf alle fälle morgen bei dir.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es hier im AB Diskussionsthemen zu den Beiträgen im Anglerpraxis.de gibt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es hier im AB Diskussionsthemen zu den Beiträgen im Anglerpraxis.de gibt?


 
vlt. hier  
... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=54


----------



## Honeyball (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es hier im AB Diskussionsthemen zu den Beiträgen im Anglerpraxis.de gibt?



Grundsätzlich kann über jedes Thema im Magazin diskutiert werden.
Wenn es um Sachfragen geht, am besten in dem Bereich, zu dem das eigentliche Thema gehört, wenn es allgemeine Dinge sind gerne auch im "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber".
Der Begriff "Gelaber" ist zwar etwas negativ behaftet, aber das sollte keinen abschrecken.


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ne dann isses auch egal, gibt scheinbar keine Diskussion über das Thema, das ich so geil finde |rolleyes
Naja, einen neuen Thread deshalb aufzumachen ist mir zu blöd, auf das Niveau lass ich mich dann doch nicht mehr herab


----------



## nemles (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Mädelz und Jungs,
Heute früh fast Windstill, aber Dauerregen. Aber egal, dafür gibt es ja Regenklamotten. Also: Ausfahrt:vik:
Revier erkundet, Benzinverbrauch gemessen, Material getestet.
Nun ist alles Einsatzklar. 

Ergebnis der Erkundungstour: Minidorsche und Minilengs (die ersten Lengs meines Lebens, alle Fische im flachen (ca. 30M) gefangen und dürfen weiterwachsen. Für den Anfang und nach den Stürmen der letzten Tage wenigstens etwas. Jetzt erst mal Mittagspause und heute Nachmittag wird ernthaft auf Jagd gegangen.
Im Moment bewölkt bei absolutem Ententeich.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom ich hoffe die jagd war erfolgreich #6
so ich mach mich gleich wieder vom acker iss voll der durchhängertag gewesen 
bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend

@Tom 
hau rein, sieh mal zu das Du wat ordentliches Fängst #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guckst Du  ... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=243287&postcount=1

Hi Tom 
und, wie war der Nachmittag #c


----------



## Franky D (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa das mit dem Wetter ist bei mir auch grad so ein ding da biste kaum drausen regnet es aus allen schleußen und nimm kein ende aber vorhin ein sehr guten hechtbiss leider verpatzt


----------



## nemles (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> guckst Du  ... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=243287&postcount=1
> 
> Hi Tom
> und, wie war der Nachmittag #c



Moin Chris, den Umständen entsprechend :v Wir konnten zwar raus, aber dann fing sofort der Dauerregen an. Es liessen sich nur Pollacks verhaften. Sind nach ca. 2h wieder rein und haben dann vom Ufer aus etwas geangelt. Wollte Marcus das Grundangeln beibringen.
Und was macht der? Fängt zehn Wittlinge hintereinander (bis 35cm) #6
So, nun gehts wieder raus. bis denne #h


----------



## celler (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey matze
> so ist die see ich hätte gerne mit dir getauscht.
> ich hatte mal auf fehmarn sone begegnung mitten wetter.
> nachmittags anreise am strand von westermarkelsdorf, ging über die dühne und :v alles voll mit brandungsangler |bigeyes naja egal platz gesucht dome aufgebaut ruten fertich gemacht und raus damit. 3-4 stunden später wurde es ruckartig leer am strand alle hauten ab und es wurde dunkel. ich dachte noch sind die alle bekloppt|rolleyes eine stunde später wußte ich was los war .innerhalb von 15 min standen meine ruten 10 meter weit im wasser mein chub dome lag flach am boden und die füchse fraßen unsere steaks da der grill voll belegt durch die luft flog.|rolleyes so ist die see wenn man kein radio mit hat :m das war das extremste was ich jeh erlebt habe. aber eine erfahrung wert. ich liebe wind auch wenn er etwas stärker bläßt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


 
na das ist natürlich heftig,ich glaub so schlimm wars bei uns nicht,war ja mehr damit beschäftigt mein zelt festzuhalten als das ich zum strand gehen konnte ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
wie siehts aus im fernen norge


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na das ist natürlich heftig,ich glaub so schlimm wars bei uns nicht,war ja mehr damit beschäftigt mein zelt festzuhalten als das ich zum strand gehen konnte ;-)



moin matze 
zelte die wegfliegen wollen sollte man nicht aufhalten.:q:q:q
dazumal auf den motorradtreffen wurden die zelte einfach vor der abreise abgebrannt:q so konnte man auf der bahn schneller brennen .
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,

sehr, sehr mau... Wetter spielt zwar einigermaßen mit, aber die Fische sind noch sturmbesoffen.
Ein paar Köhler und Pollaks haben wir gefangen, ansonsten ist tote Hose.|uhoh:#d
Und für mich scheint Norge nur aus Wasser zu bestehen. So viel Regen wie hier kenne ich nur aus den Tropen während der Regenzeit :v

Aber wir hoffen auf Besserung :q Bisher hat Marcus die meissten Fische gefangen.
Mit ner Kinderangel vom Ufer aus zieht der einen Wittling nach dem anderen.:vik: Heute Mittag gabe es Wittling satt. Legga Und Zwergie stolz wie Oskar |stolz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen

@Andy
emil für die Fodos: yoky@gmx.de

@GutWetterLes
wie isses, konntet ihr heute mal zuschlagen?  edit: na das klingt ja nicht so gut, aber hier ist das nicht anders, kaum geht man vor die Tür, schüttet das wie aus Eimern #d auch in Regenzeitschauern  mal garnicht mal Weltuntergang


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja tom das wetter hier ist auch oberbesch****** sturm und regen lang hin.
na ja hauptsache ihrhabt ein wenig spaß und petri an jungangler zwergi#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> 
> @Andy
> emil für die Fodos: yoky@gmx.de
> ...



mach ich


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom
Auch von mir ein dickes
*Petri Heil*
hoffentlich ändert sich das shize Wetter bald mal wieder


----------



## nemles (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab heute Abend eine so oberfreche Krabbe aus dem Teich gezogen, so etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Handteller groß, hält sich das Vieh einfach an der Ködermakrele fest und frißt in aller Seelenruhe an Bord weiter. War nicht gehakt oder anderweitig fest.
Und dann will mich das Miststück auch noch mit den Scheren vernaschen. Hab sie aber unbeschadet wieder in ihre Heimat befördert.


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Leute...
ich weiß nicht ob ich es nochmal schaffe hier zu schreiben, aber da wir morgen Mittag nach Norwegen fahren, sage ich schonmal tschüss. 

@Dirk
warum auch immer, ich konnte dich irgendwie nicht erreichen. Immer kam nur die Mailbox.
Das Wetter war einfach zu schlecht, das Spritgeld hätte sich für mich einfach nicht gelohnt, zumal ich diesen Monat auch kein Gehalt bekommen habe und noch einiges für Norge kaufen musste. 
Hoffe du hast trotzdem den ein oder anderen Schnapelträger, oder sogar eine Forelle, erwischt.

Wenn ich aus Norwegen zurück bin gibts natürlich einen großen Bilderbericht #6
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich etwas Glück mit dem Wetter habe.

Gruß und bis in 8 Tagen
Fynn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So Leute...
> ich weiß nicht ob ich es nochmal schaffe hier zu schreiben, aber da wir morgen Mittag nach Norwegen fahren, sage ich schonmal tschüss.
> 
> @Dirk
> ...



na denn wünsch ich dir mal viel erfolg und viel spaß .sei vorsichtig so das du heile wieder nach hause kommst. #h
greez
andy


----------



## celler (14. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So Leute...
> ich weiß nicht ob ich es nochmal schaffe hier zu schreiben, aber da wir morgen Mittag nach Norwegen fahren, sage ich schonmal tschüss.
> 
> @Dirk
> ...


 
na dann dir mal ein dickes petri und auf das du heil wieder zurück kommst.
glg unbekanntesrweise, matze


----------



## djoerni (14. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Abend eine so oberfreche Krabbe aus dem Teich gezogen, so etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
> Handteller groß, hält sich das Vieh einfach an der Ködermakrele fest und frißt in aller Seelenruhe an Bord weiter. War nicht gehakt oder anderweitig fest.
> * Und dann will mich das Miststück auch noch mit den Scheren vernaschen.* Hab sie aber unbeschadet wieder in ihre Heimat befördert.




na wenn das mal nichts für die ferkelwahl ist|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## djoerni (14. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fynn viel spaß und digges petri da oben!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

Petri @all NorgeFahrer  #6


----------



## nemles (14. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fynn, digges Petri Heil und gute Fänge.
Auf das Du gutes Wetter erwischt und nicht so ein ....Wetter.

P.S. heute den ersten brauchbaren Leng von 70cm verhaftet. So langsam schiesse ich mich ein:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Fynn, digges Petri Heil und gute Fänge.
> Auf das Du gutes Wetter erwischt und nicht so ein ....Wetter.
> 
> P.S. heute den ersten brauchbaren Leng von 70cm verhaftet. So langsam schiesse ich mich ein:q



petri tom weiter so.
ich hab heut frei :vik: pardy vorbereitung steht an morgen iss schwiegervaters 60ster


----------



## Liz261280 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz, #h
wir melden uns auch wieder zurück. Sind Mittwochabend gut zuhaus` angekommen. Das Wetter wollte einfach nicht besser werden, so mussten wir
leider 4 Tage früher unseren Heimweg antreten 
Es war mal wieder ein schöner (Abenteuer-)Kurzurlaub an der Ostsee :vik:
Ein paar Bilder gibt s natürlich auch 

@ Fynn
wünschen dir einen schönen Urlaub in Norwegen! Mit vielen diggen Fischen #6

@ Tom
Petri Tom zum schönen Leng! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

welcome back  sorry das das Wetter und alles andere nicht so mitgespielt hat, hätte gerne mal ne Runde mit Liz die Brandung heimgesucht #c nächstes mal #6 leider ist das Wetter hier nach wie vor bescheiden #d Deutschland ein Sommermärchen für Genießer 


@Fynn
schönen Urlaub,hoffentlich hast Du ein bischen mehr Glück als Tom #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## der Jäger (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !

             |wavey:  Gruß an alle |wavey:

War lange nicht mehr im Board,aber der erste zählt Euch .
Habe ein neues LEBEN angefangen und saumäßig glücklich:vik:

Ich hoffe nur das bei Euch hier alles im Lot ist ?

Wünsche allen ein dickes Petri Heil !

Gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Habe ein neues LEBEN angefangen und saumäßig glücklich:vik:
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das bei Euch hier alles im Lot ist ?
> 
> Wünsche allen ein dickes Petri Heil !


 
..bestens Jäger nicht unterkriegen lassen, immer vorran #6 (fast ) jedes Ende bedeutet auch den Anfang von etwas neuem 

Dir auch ein *digges Petri Heil* 

Gruß Chris


----------



## der Jäger (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !

                 @ MFT CHRIS  

                  Jawohl !
Dir auch ein fettes Petri Heil  ! Werd heut abend die schwarzen Schlangen ärgern , wittere schon fette Beute .


Gruß
der Jäger:g


----------



## Franky D (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hi Liz schade dass ihr schon so früh abrechen musstet gabs bei euren ausfahrten wenigstens noch ein paar fische die ihr auf die planken legen konntet?


----------



## Liz261280 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hi Liz schade dass ihr schon so früh abrechen musstet gabs bei euren ausfahrten wenigstens noch ein paar fische die ihr auf die planken legen konntet?




Hallöli |wavey:

Sind nur noch am Montag rausgefahren... Einen schönen Dorsch habe ich gefangen. Werd`heute abend ein paar Bilder reinstellen #6


----------



## Liz261280 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer Ausfahrt mit der M/S Langeland (Montag 11.08.08)

Da freuen sich aber ZWEI ;-D

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/2857/ostsee08141ow2.jpg
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/2857/ostsee08141ow2.002fd197c4.jpg


http://img231.*ih.us/img231/8264/ostsee08143od4.jpg
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/8264/ostsee08143od4.2ae1c5fd09.jpg

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/889/ostsee08146on2.jpg
http://img139.*ih.us/img139/889/ostsee08146on2.f77a2db272.jpg

Hey Tattiiiii, es gibt doch ein Bild wo unser Eimer drauf ist ;-)

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/5149/ostsee08155qm9.jpg
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/5149/ostsee08155qm9.6ae2429581.jpg

Tatjana u Andy
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/1029/ostsee08157xw3.jpg
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/1029/ostsee08157xw3.64722277a3.jpg


----------



## Franky D (16. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schicke bilder na wenigstens gabs ein paar dorsche sehe ich das richtig auf dem einem bild ihr seid wieder da am Lotsenturm rumgefahren? da waren wir beim training auch den ganzen tag


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 

Petri Liz #6 netter Dorsch 

...wollte Gestern eigentlich KB fahren, aber kurz vor Abreise hats hier so geschüttet, da hab ich es dann doch gelassen  naja hoffentlich komm ich nächste Woche mal wenigstens an die Elbe, zum Schleicher angeln  ...nicht mehr lang und der Elbbutt sollte auch wieder bestens laufen,heute vlt mal kurz Welt-Astra-Tag, in drei Wochen ist der 06.09. :vik: kann das leben schöner sein.

schönes RestWE euch allen
Chris


----------



## Franky D (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so war gestern mal wieder fischen und konnte 3 forellen überlisten die größte brachte fast 3pfd auf die waage malsehen was so die nächsten tage bringen werden


----------



## celler (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@LIZ
na das ja schöne shize mit dem wetter gewesen aber das war ja dann letztendlich auch der grund warum wir nicht mehr zu euch auf den platz gekommen sind.


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze,
war ja richtig eure Entscheidung #6 Stürmig war es bei uns weniger aber der Regen war ganz schön nervig |gr: Aber wir hatten einen schönen Grillabend mit euch beiden :vik:
Liebe Grüße |wavey: auch an Kathi


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Petri Liz #6 netter Dorsch
> 
> ...



Petri Dank :vik:


----------



## nemles (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri zu den Fischen...


Und hier? Morgens halb zehn in Deutsch....ähm Norwegen :l

http://img294.*ih.us/img294/483/p8181759zc0.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr schööööön Tom!!!  Es ist sogar  ein blauer Himmel zu sehen :vik:
 #6 Digges Petri :q


----------



## nemles (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Liz, seit drei Tagen haben wir hier endlich gutes Wetter und gute Fänge. Allerdings sind die Fische hier in diesem Revier sehr sehr vorsichtig und der Erfolg ist hart erarbeitet.

Samstag sind diverse Gruppen nach Hause gefahren, die hatten gerade mal zwei bis drei Köhler. Von Leng, Pollack und Aal ganz zu schweigen. Und wenn man im Strom selber angeln will, braucht man schon ordentliches Werkzeug und genaues Timing.

Man muß genau die halbe Stunde abpassen, wenn einlaufend und auslaufend Wasser Gleichstand haben. Ansonsten haut Dir die Unterwasserströmung den Köder sonstwo hin, aber nicht nach unten.


Hier ist der neue Avatar für Andy.... Mit Vollgas übers Katte....|bigeyes
Ähhmmmm Mit Vollgas übern Hardanger:vik:

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/2057/testlp5.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaub wir nehmen dich nächstes Jahr mit zu unserem Norge Trip, als Guide #6
Wünsch`euch noch ein paar schöne Tage mit viel Fisch :q
Grüße auch an Iris und Zwergie #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

So wieder zurück im Norden.


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Kai |wavey:


----------



## celler (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz und moin kai

sag mal liz,hast dirk an der ostsee gelassen oder warum schreibt er nicht??


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz!

Vielen Dank nochmal für den netten Nachmittag bei Euch.
Bei meiner nächsten Norditalientour kommen ich gerne mal 
wieder bei Euch vorbei wenn es erlaubt ist.


----------



## Liz261280 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar doch #6 Einfach kurz vorher mal anrufen, dann stell ich schon mal Kaffee auf und für Kuchen wird dann auch gesorgt :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein Traum


----------



## Franky D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so konnte gestern abend beim angeln ein brasch und eine schleie erfolgreich landen beide durften wieder schwimmen da sie etwas klein waren


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so konnte gestern abend beim angeln ein brasch und eine schleie erfolgreich landen beide durften wieder schwimmen da sie etwas klein waren




Moin!

Wenigstens hast mal wieder bissel Fischen können...#6

Bei mir wirds in zwei Wochen schon wieder an die Ostsee gehen.
Hab mir die 24h Ausfahrt mit der Seho gegönnt!:vik:


----------



## Franky D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hört sich auch nicht schlecht an da bin ich mal gespannt ob du da wieder ordentlich gummi geben kannst und was du da so auf die planken legen kannst ich werd mal sehen das ich dann in den ferien noch den meter bei den Hechten knacken werde der ist jetzt schon dieses jahr überfällig


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit

...was ist den hier los #c keiner mehr was zu erzählen #d  


*:vik: Bald ist wieder Brandungssaison :vik:*​ 

..dat ist doch ein Grund langsam nervös zu werden oder? :q​


----------



## Liz261280 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, er lebt doch noch :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
schöner Bericht zum BKT'08 #6 ..weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht was Du meinst mit den bösen Heikendorfern, frag doch mal Fynn wie Herr A aus Stein mit anderen die auf "seinen" Fangplätzen rumeiern umgeht #c und nur weil er eine persöhnliche Fede mit B hat, haben wir im letzten Jahr auch bei Windstärke 5 die Überfahrt nach Langeland gemacht und ausser Dir (Du solltest vlt inzwischen bemerkt haben, das Du nicht zu Durschschnitt gehörst und egal wo deinen Fisch fängst) keiner auch nur annähernd vernünftig gefangen hat, während sich die Leute auf der F direkt am LT Kiel die Taschen Dick gemacht haben.
Da Du lt. eigener Aussage noch nie mit der Forelle und Berhard gefahren bist, finde ich deine Eistellung ein wenig einseitig, keine Frage Gunther, Franzi und auch Andi sind gute, aber Bernhard ist der burner, auch wenn ich jetzt dieses leidige LD-thema an die Backe gedröhnt bekomm', so wie Dein Lieblingskutter die LL ist,sind meine die Forelle und die Blauort.

Das Andy den Schwanz einzieht statt seine Stellung zu halten, zeigt meiner Meinung nach nur, das er da dann doch irgendwie im Unrecht ist bei seinem Privatkrieg mit Bernhard. Wenn ihr zuerst da ward, wieso haut er da ab #c
..als wir gefahren sind, war B vor uns da, da würd' ich mich auch nicht neben legen... aber wenn man nicht in der Lage ist sich vernünftig mit seinem ggü auseinander zu setzten #c Pech für ihn, die haben Funk, warum shizt der den nicht an und gut, da fehlt mir irgendwie das dicke auftreten was er sonst an den Tag legt. 

...ich bin ja auch oft mit der Blauort unterwegs und dann hängt die LL auch ewig an Eggi dran und driftet manchmal in Wurfweite, who cares #c

...ich versteh deinen Ärger, aber die Fänge waren bescheiden, da kann man sagen was man will und ob gerissen oder nicht, dat Interessiert die Frau zuhause nicht, die will Filet auf'm Teller.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, deswegen schreib ich das auch hier, ist mir halt so durch den Kopf gegangen, nachdem ich Deinen Text gelesen hatte.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Na, er lebt doch noch :q


 
jau, muß mich ein bischen auf die Arbeit vorbereiten, deswegen so selten online #c naja aber hier gibbet in letzter Zeit ja auch recht wenig neues  ..siehst ja jetzt brech' ich schon aus Langeweile so'ne Diskussion vom Zaun


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> schöner Bericht zum BKT'08 #6 ..weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht was Du meinst mit den bösen Heikendorfern, frag doch mal Fynn wie Herr A aus Stein mit anderen die auf "seinen" Fangplätzen rumeiern umgeht #c und nur weil er eine persöhnliche Fede mit B hat, haben wir im letzten Jahr auch bei Windstärke 5 die Überfahrt nach Langeland gemacht und ausser Dir (Du solltest vlt inzwischen bemerkt haben, das Du nicht zu Durschschnitt gehörst und egal wo deinen Fisch fängst) keiner auch nur annähernd vernünftig gefangen hat, während sich die Leute auf der F direkt am LT Kiel die Taschen Dick gemacht haben.
> Da Du lt. eigener Aussage noch nie mit der Forelle und Berhard gefahren bist, finde ich deine Eistellung ein wenig einseitig, keine Frage Gunther, Franzi und auch Andi sind gute, aber Bernhard ist der burner, auch wenn ich jetzt dieses leidige LD-thema an die Backe gedröhnt bekomm', so wie Dein Lieblingskutter die LL ist,sind meine die Forelle und die Blauort.
> 
> ...




Moin!

Allerdings hier Einspruch, euer Ehren!!!#h

Ich hab mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass B. es nicht drauf hat.
Ist ja unbestritten, bei soviel Erfolg!

Nur fand ich halt das Ding unschön, was die da abgezogen haben. Und glaub mir, dir wäre auch der Kamm geschwollen, wärst du an Board der LL gewesen! 
Klar, A. hätte drauf beharren können, "seinen" Platz zu halten. 
Aber wer hätte die Verantwortung getragen für eventuelle schwere Verletzungen durch Pilkerdrillinge oder Ähnliches???

B. ist die Forelle ja an diesem Tag nicht gefahren, sondern irgend ein Aushilfstyp. 
Doch was soll das, sich etwa 15m neben uns zu stellen?

Teamorder, da B. sich mit der Jan Cux in unsern Rücken stellte!?!
Die wußten genau, dass Boardiangeln auf der Langeland ist!!!

Gut, dass ich nicht Skip auf der LL bin, weil ich wäre gerastet! Nur gebracht hätte es wahrscheinlich nix, außer bösem Blut und am End nen noch böseren Unfall.

Ich find, da hat A. eigentlich recht gut reagiert. 

Der Klügere gibt ....! Hat schon Konfuzius gesagt!


Allerdings find ich es von Beiden, A. und B. , nicht gut, dass sie ihren Zoff auf der Ostsee austragen und nicht mal in Ruhe bei nem Bierchen in ner Kneipe drüber schnacken können!!!


Und ich werde in naher Zukunft auch mal mit der Forelle losmachen (wahrscheinlich besser getarnt|rolleyes). Einfach, um mal vergleichen zu können!

Und nächster Boardi Kutter Cup ist halt auf nem andern Dampfer, mir eigentlich relativ Latte welcher!:q


----------



## Liz261280 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris |wavey:
Wann gehts denn los? Und wo?

Diskussion hin oder her ich denke da wird sich nie ein Ende finden zu diesem Thema. #d Wir hatten einen schönen Tag auf der LL #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
ich versteh denn Ärger schon #6 dieser "Kampf" nervt derbe #d 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> nächster Boardi Kutter Cup ist halt auf nem andern Dampfer, mir eigentlich relativ Latte welcher!:q


 
..das ist das Wort zum Dienstag #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris!

Sach mal, Schmaler, wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit MFT Abschlußtour? Kommste mit???


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Kai!|wavey:

Hier ist ja die letzte Zeit gar nix mehr los...#d#d#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja alle fleißig am Schaffen. Ist doch gut so 

Ich bin auch in den letzten Zügen, morgen noch 
alles übergeben und dann gehts ab in den Uääälaub :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Chris!
> 
> Sach mal, Schmaler, wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit MFT Abschlußtour? Kommste mit???


 
..sicher dat, Zahlung E Aug, hatte ich angedroht


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..sicher dat, Zahlung E Aug, hatte ich angedroht




Top!!!#6#6#6


----------



## djoerni (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit! im moment leider arbeitstechnisch komplett eingespannt! schönen urlaub kai!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin all
muß mich doch auch mal wieder melden seid we bin ich ganzschön faul warscheinlich liegt es immernoch an der letzten we pardy .man war das krass
obwohl das mein schwiegervaters 60ster war aber der teich hat mal wieder gebet:vik::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Danke Liz, seit drei Tagen haben wir hier endlich gutes Wetter und gute Fänge. Allerdings sind die Fische hier in diesem Revier sehr sehr vorsichtig und der Erfolg ist hart erarbeitet.
> 
> Samstag sind diverse Gruppen nach Hause gefahren, die hatten gerade mal zwei bis drei Köhler. Von Leng, Pollack und Aal ganz zu schweigen. Und wenn man im Strom selber angeln will, braucht man schon ordentliches Werkzeug und genaues Timing.
> 
> ...



petri tom das bild iss nix für mich zu wenig power


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen


----------



## Franky D (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so muss das ja auch sein wenn man ne fete feiert das es ordentlich kracht 

konnte bei meinem heutigen hechtstreifzug leider nur ein einzigsten biss verbuchen der nicht sonderlich spektakulär war


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Endlich mal wieder "Geschnacke"!!!:m

N'Abend allerseits!|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so muss das ja auch sein wenn man ne fete feiert das es ordentlich kracht
> 
> konnte bei meinem heutigen hechtstreifzug leider nur ein einzigsten biss verbuchen der nicht sonderlich spektakulär war



Das muß besser werden!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> petri tom das bild iss nix für mich zu wenig power


 
..meinst Du den bärtigen da in der Mitte :vik: :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alle da dat macht Freude  Andy Dirk Franky moinmoin


----------



## Franky D (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja momentan iss nich wirklich gut aber ich muss auch mal wieder ein längeren ansitz durchführen en kumpel hatte letzt mal ein sehr guten biss abends müste ein waller gewesen sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..meinst Du den bärtigen da in der Mitte :vik: :m




|muahah:

Ich find das Bild gut!
Hat was von "der alte Mann und das Meer"...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..meinst Du den bärtigen da in der Mitte :vik: :m



ups das war böööööse.
nabend chris

nee meine natürlich die motoriesierung |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Ich find das Bild gut!
> Hat was von "der alte Mann und das Meer"...


 
..ist der alte da auch so traurig, wie Tom rüberkommt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ist der alte da auch so traurig, wie Tom rüberkommt



nee auf keinen fall der iss viel aufgeregter


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ist der alte da auch so traurig, wie Tom rüberkommt




Du wärst doch auch traurig, wenn dir die Haie den Fisch des Lebens wegfressen würden...      :c:c:c

Glaub trauriger geht net!

















Na ja, wenn ich mir Tom angucke, dann vielleicht schon! #y


----------



## Franky D (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder die buckelwale inner ostsee


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du wärst doch auch traurig, wenn dir die Haie den Fisch des Lebens wegfressen würden...:c:c:c



achso der fisch des lebens iss schon wech ich dachte tom will ihn erst fangen .wundere mich nur das die überreste nich an der boardwand mitfahren


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du wärst doch auch traurig, wenn dir die Haie den Fisch des Lebens wegfressen würden... :c:c:c
> 
> Glaub trauriger geht net!
> 
> ...


 
..weiß nichts von 'nem Fisch des Lebens #c aber selbst wenn, ich hab noch ein paar gut bei Tom :r


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..weiß nichts von 'nem Fisch des Lebens #c aber selbst wenn, ich hab noch ein paar gut bei Tom :r




Was??? Fische des Lebens???|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so muß mich mal fix verpieseln 2 spiele testen die mein neffe samstag zu einschulung bekommt|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuuden Kai!#h

Biste schon urlaubsfertig?


----------



## Franky D (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was denn für spiele?  schenk ihm doch ne angel oder ist er nicht für den sport zu begeistern


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..machs gut Andy #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was??? Fische des Lebens???|kopfkrat


 
ja, ne, is klar..dat hattest Du ins Spiel gebracht #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Jau :q Könnte sofort los fahren.


----------



## Liz261280 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal schnell einen _schönen Abend_ gewünscht Männers #h
Werd hier bestimmt gleich verjagt, wenn Dirk vom Pott kommt :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Mal schnell einen _schönen Abend_ gewünscht Männers #h
> Werd hier bestimmt gleich verjagt, wenn Dirk vom Pott kommt :q


 
schon wieder off...ganz schön flink Dirk  trotzdem, nabend Liz


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Dirk! Entspannter???


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und leichter...:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> was denn für spiele?  schenk ihm doch ne angel oder ist er nicht für den sport zu begeistern



hat er längst und angelt begeistert karpfen aber etwas hirnsport sollte er auch nebenbei betreiben :q:q:q denn das leben besteht ja nicht nur aus angeln


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..machs gut Andy #h



hey nu ma langsam bin ja nur kurz zum testen weg gewesen |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> denn das leben besteht ja nicht nur aus angeln



Was denn noch? Na gut Arbeiten aber auch nur 
um wieder neue Angeln zu kaufen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend schick kai |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was denn noch? Na gut Arbeiten aber auch nur
> um wieder neue Angeln zu kaufen :q


da muß er aber erstmal hin kommen kann ihn ja nich das leben lang angeln sponsoren :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hey nu ma langsam bin ja nur kurz zum testen weg gewesen |rolleyes


 
..hörte sich so endgültig an 



andy0209 schrieb:


> da muß er aber erstmal hin kommen kann ihn ja nich das leben lang angeln sponsoren :g


 
..da geht noch ne Menge rein, hab auch den "Fehler" gemacht und meinen Neffen infiziert :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Für die Jugendförderung lasse ich auch gerne ne Angel springen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hörte sich so endgültig an
> 
> :vik:



aber hallo meine frau arbeitet inner spielo ich weis wann ein spiel zu ende ist :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Für die Jugendförderung lasse ich auch gerne ne Angel springen



na denn aufer pardy am 6/7 sep iss er auch nachmittags anwesend #6 da würd er sich freuen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Für die Jugendförderung lasse ich auch gerne ne Angel springen


 
..kannst ja direkt mal eine für meinen Neffen mitbringen, wenn du am 06.09. nach SAW kommst


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn aufer pardy am 6/7 sep iss er auch nachmittags anwesend #6 da würd er sich freuen :q


 
2 Dumme ein Gedanke #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, ich würd auch Eine nehmen, wenn ich das nächste Mal nach SAW komme...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy

Geit los  (Besondere Wünsche? WG, Länge, Angelart)

@ Dirk

Sry aber 6000 Stellas habe ich nicht so vielen, 
darunter ist für Dich doch eher uninteressant oder ?! :q :q :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey, ich würd auch Eine nehmen, wenn ich das nächste Mal nach SAW komme...|rolleyes


 
..dann sie mal zu das ihr den Termin doch noch klar kriegt, sonst mußt Du nehmen was übrig bleibt :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Andy
> 
> Geit los  (Besondere Wünsche? WG, Länge, Angelart)
> 
> ...




Na ja, so zwei neue Karpfenruten wären doch auch ein nettes Geschenkchen...|rolleyes


Nee, war doch nur Spaß!
Würde auch was sponsorn, aber ich hab da doch schon zwei schnell wachsende Abnehmer.:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast ja auch selber Schuld, wenn Du die Jung mit so einem geilen Teich versaust :q
Wer wird da nicht süchtig nach Angeln...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Andy
> 
> Geit los  (Besondere Wünsche? WG, Länge, Angelart)
> 
> ...



neee der gibt sich noch mit allem zufrieden blos kein luxus anbieten dann wirds nur für mich teuer die gewöhnen sich so schnell drann :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leude ich muß jetzt mal auftafeln frauchen kommt gleich und dann gibbet legger gulasch :vik:

denn mal bis morgen


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay, ich hab da schon ne Idee 

Guten Hunger wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich mach mich jetzt auch gleich ab...

Nacht Männers|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute n8 Dirk!


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wünsch was #h

bis denn
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen Gutenachtbrüller hab ich noch...

*_*http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3387/ostsee08005nq2.jpg
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3387/ostsee08005nq2.a2525e1225.jpg*_*


Tiramisu (für die Nichtwissenden) ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
deswegen mußtest Du vorhin also so schnell wohin  #r


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> deswegen mußtest Du vorhin also so schnell wohin  #r





|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So denn ich krabbel dann auch mal in die Miefkiste 

Bis morsche :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So denn ich krabbel dann auch mal in die Miefkiste
> 
> Bis morsche :q




Bis denne!


----------



## celler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai
sag mal was machst du eigentlich be4ruflich wenn man mal fragen darf?
lg matze


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> petri tom das bild iss nix für mich zu wenig power



Eyh, die Kiste hat satte 25PS unter der Abdeckung. Allerdings kriegt man die nicht sauber ins Wasse, da Boot, Motor und sogar Schraube mit einem Algenteppich überzogen ist/war, wie man es nur bei Booten aus tropischen Ländern kennt.#d Hab erst mal selbst Hand angelegt und die größten Problemzonen sauber gemacht.



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..meinst Du den bärtigen da in der Mitte :vik: :m









MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Ich find das Bild gut!
> Hat was von "der alte Mann und das Meer"...



Mehr so: Der alte Mann und nix mehr #q



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ist der alte da auch so traurig, wie Tom rüberkommt





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du wärst doch auch traurig, wenn dir die Haie den Fisch des Lebens wegfressen würden...      :c:c:c
> 
> Glaub trauriger geht net!
> Na ja, wenn ich mir Tom angucke, dann vielleicht schon! #y



Naja, bei den schlechten Fängen in dieser Saison müßte man eigendlich traurig sein, aber ich bin ja immer ein lustig Kerlchen. |supergri Scheinbar haben die Haie hier wirklich alles weggeknabbert.

Der Gesichtsausdruck kommt durch den Fahrtwind bei sagenhaften 8 Knoten Geschwindigkeit zu Stande |bigeyes|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Tom San!#h

Geht nix mehr fischmäßig, oder was?|bigeyes

Gibts doch gar nicht!#d#q

Na, dann macht euch wenigstens ordentlich die Taschen mit Steinpilzen voll....
Die sollen da oben ja wachsen wie Unkraut!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Caddel!#h

Sorry, dass wir doch nicht mehr zu dir in den Laden gekommen sind, aber der Urlaub ist bissel außerplanmäßig zu Ende gegangen...|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Tom San!#h
> 
> Geht nix mehr fischmäßig, oder was?|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Jou, mit den Fischen ist das wirklich etwas anstrengend. Dieses Jahr springen die einem nicht gerade ins Boot. Hier in der Gegend fahren die Fischer zum ersten Mal nicht mehr raus, weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt.
Aber unterm Strich hab ich trotzdem gut gefangen, und bis auf Helibutt, Steinbeisser und Seeteufel alle meine Wunschfische verhaftet und auch in anehmbaren Größen. 
Und die richtigen Monsterfische jage ich erst nächstes Jahr etwas nördlicher.|supergri


Kurze Story von vorgestern:
Sogar ein Rochen von 98cm Flügelspannweite beim Angeln vom Steg aus ist mir auf Köfi an den Haken gegangen|bigeyes. War ein netter Drill und eine noch nettere Landung. Wollte ihn ja nicht verletzen. Die Krönung war, das er nach der Freilassung erst ein paar Meter dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche geschwommen ist. Auf einmal macht er einen Buckel, die Augen gucken aus dem Wasser, er wendet und es sieht aus, als ob er mich ansieht. Richtig unheimlich. Danach ist er dann majestätisch auf Tiefe gegangen und verschwunden.


----------



## caddel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk, ja schade, aber habe gelesen und auch selbst das Wetter mitbekommen.

Boaah wat bin ich kribbelig. Noch 18 Tage und den Rest von heute dann geht es gen Norden.

Tom, den alten Steinbeißer gönne ich Dir aber noch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri! Nen Rochen drillen hört sich verdammt spannend an!

Und wenn bissel was an Zielfisch in die Kiste gewandert ist, dann paßt ja alles...#6

Wann geht's denn wieder zurück?
Vielleicht geht ja noch was Großes. Ist man ja immer bis zuletzt am hoffen drauf...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Moin Dirk, ja schade, aber habe gelesen und auch selbst das Wetter mitbekommen.
> 
> Boaah wat bin ich kribbelig. Noch 18 Tage und den Rest von heute dann geht es gen Norden.
> 
> Tom, den alten Steinbeißer gönne ich Dir aber noch.




Wo machsten hin nach Norge?


----------



## caddel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zu Enni nach Kvenvaer. Vollgeguidete Tour.

Was macht Ihr denn so am 28.12. dieses Jahr??

Also ich bin auf nem Kutter. Jahresabschlußtour.


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Petri! Nen Rochen drillen hört sich verdammt spannend an!
> 
> Und wenn bissel was an Zielfisch in die Kiste gewandert ist, dann paßt ja alles...#6
> 
> ...



Samstag vormittag ist abtuten. Heute Abend nochmal auf 150-200 Meter Leng ärgern und morgen nochmal das ganze Revier durchkämmen. Abends dann packen und endlich mal früh ins Bettchen und mal länger als bis 4:00 Uhr schlafen :q


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Zu Enni nach Kvenvaer. Vollgeguidete Tour.



Dann mal von mir aus alles Grute und ein dickes Petri Heil.
Evtl. werde ich 2010 mal dort aufschlagen.
Nächstes Jahr ist erst mal Trandal angesagt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Zu Enni nach Kvenvaer. Vollgeguidete Tour.
> 
> Was macht Ihr denn so am 28.12. dieses Jahr??
> 
> Also ich bin auf nem Kutter. Jahresabschlußtour.




Wir machen unsre MFT Abschlußtour dieses Jahr schon vom 12-14ten Dezember!

Trööt dazu gibbet heute Abend...
Sind eventuell noch zwei Plätze frei!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Tom

Ich drück Dir die Daumen auf die letzten Tage!

@ Caddel 

Hitra ist echt schick, hat uns viel Spaß gebracht dieses Jahr.
Mit Vollguiding sollte ja nichts schief gehen 

@ All


Uuuääälaub  
Hab gerade die wichtigsten Angelsachen zusammen geschmissen, 
jetzt noch Kite & Co. einpacken und bloß dat Frauchen nicht vergessen


----------



## caddel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab den ganzen Kutter gechartert.
Schön mit Frühstück, Mittag mit Kartoffeln und legger Fleisch
od. Geflügel (letztes Jahr gabs Entenbrust) und falls man vom fischen nicht warm wird Puuuuuuuuunsch.


----------



## caddel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, und mit der gleichen Truppe fahre ich auch los.

Michael Eisele
Kebu
Otto Reimers
Kersten ist auch dabei

also wirds schon klappen. |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai!

Viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und immer auflandigen Wind zum Kiten...:m

Nur noch sechs Arebitstage, dann hat mich die Küste ja auch schon wieder!


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Hab den ganzen Kutter gechartert.
> Schön mit Frühstück, Mittag mit Kartoffeln und legger Fleisch
> od. Geflügel (letztes Jahr gabs Entenbrust) und falls man vom fischen nicht warm wird Puuuuuuuuunsch.




Guck mal nach der letzten MFT Abschlußtour...:m

Bei Fleischzubereitung bin ich ein gaaaanz "Großer"!:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Kai!
> 
> Viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und immer auflandigen Wind zum Kiten...:m
> 
> Nur noch sechs Arebitstage, dann hat mich die Küste ja auch schon wieder!




Nöööö schön den Wind im Rücke und dann FullPull über 
den Teich! Susanne kann mich drüben ja wieder einsammeln :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nöööö schön den Wind im Rücke und dann FullPull über
> den Teich! Susanne kann mich drüben ja wieder einsammeln :q




|muahah:

Du machst das schon...:m


----------



## caddel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Find ich mal wieder nicht ;+ Eben ein EDV-Obdachloser#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Büddö,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117160


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, HappiHappi bis später....


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#6

#h:m


----------



## caddel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schanke dön (diener mach)


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier is ja mal wieder keine Sau!#d|rolleyes

Sach mal seid ihr Fischen???#c


Ich will auch.:c

Ist momentan absolutes Aalwetter hier und ich kann nicht ans Wasser...


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

NöNö bin da, hab nur eben die letzten Bootssachen aus der Halle geholt.
Mein Ferry schippert jetzt unter anderer Flagge


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> NöNö bin da, hab nur eben die letzten Bootssachen aus der Halle geholt.
> Mein Ferry schippert jetzt unter anderer Flagge




Wie? Haste vertickt deine Nußschale???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieso ich bin doch da joa wollt eigentlich fischen blos mein training heute war zu heftig bin zu kaputt werd ich wohl auf morgen verschieben


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp, nach dem Urlaub mach ich ein auf Tim Taylor :q


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hier is ja mal wieder keine Sau!#d|rolleyes
> 
> Sach mal seid ihr Fischen???#c



Jepp, bin gerade rein. Abgbrochen wegen zu starker Drift. Sind einfach bei 200 Metern selbst mit 700gr nicht runter gekommen.|uhoh::v


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Cool, da sind ja ein paar Leude!

N'Abend Tom & Jörn


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wieso ich bin doch da joa wollt eigentlich fischen blos mein training heute war zu heftig bin zu kaputt werd ich wohl auf morgen verschieben




Ja, weiß doch, dass ihr hier alle irgendwo rumschnüsst...

Wollt euch nur mal hier hinrufen, weil ich Bock hab mich zu unterhalten!:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp, nach dem Urlaub mach ich ein auf Tim Taylor :q




Oder andy san 0209???

Boot renovieren?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, bin gerade rein. Abgbrochen wegen zu starker Drift. Sind einfach bei 200 Metern selbst mit 700gr nicht runter gekommen.|uhoh::v




So'n Shit!

Und von der Küste aus bissel blinkern?
Geht doch bestimmt auch ab.#c


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, weiß doch, dass ihr hier alle irgendwo rumschnüsst...
> 
> Wollt euch nur mal hier hinrufen, weil ich Bock hab mich zu unterhalten!:q:q:q


 

irgentwo in den tiefen des www sind wir immer hat doch geklappt mit deinem rundruf nun sind wir ja da


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So'n Shit!
> 
> Und von der Küste aus bissel blinkern?
> Geht doch bestimmt auch ab.#c



Habe ich gerade gemacht... uns mit Ködermakrelen für morgen besackt.

Nun glotze ich aus dem Fenster und meinen Eltern beim Aalangeln zu.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Franky

Wie isses eigentlich mit dir? Nicht mitkommen nach Danske im Dezember?#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade gemacht... uns mit Ködermakrelen für morgen besackt.
> 
> Nun glotze ich aus dem Fenster und meinen Eltern beim Aalangeln zu.




Da hört man ja auch viel Gutes drüber!

Läuft der Schleicher wirklich so gut da oben?


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade gemacht... uns mit Ködermakrelen für morgen besackt.
> 
> Nun glotze ich aus dem Fenster und meinen Eltern beim Aalangeln zu.


 

na siehste dann kannste ja morgen bei den großen zuschlagen aber mit 700gr nichtr mehr runterkommen is schon heftig


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Franky
> 
> Wie isses eigentlich mit dir? Nicht mitkommen nach Danske im Dezember?#c


 

vonner sacher her eigentlich gerne blos muss mal schaun wegen datum wies da mit der schule so läuft wäe schon verlockend muss ich mal abchecken


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, 700g ist schon ganz schön heavy!!!|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> vonner sacher her eigentlich gerne blos muss mal schaun wegen datum wies da mit der schule so läuft wäe schon verlockend muss ich mal abchecken




Freitags kannste dir doch mal frei nehmen...


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da hört man ja auch viel Gutes drüber!
> 
> Läuft der Schleicher wirklich so gut da oben?



Ja, deshalb mache ich auch heute mal nicht mit. Mach mir lieber einen ruhigen Abend. Auf die Aale hier ist wirklich Verlass. Sind selten kleine dabei.


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von der sache her hört sich das mit danske schon sehr interessant an zeitlich joa dürfte so letzte schulwoche sein müsste auch klappen blos die weite strecke liegt mir noch krumm im magen


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Freitags kannste dir doch mal frei nehmen...


 
joa des würde gehen dumm wirds nur wenn ich dann an dem tag ne arbeit schreiben muss


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> na siehste dann kannste ja morgen bei den großen zuschlagen aber mit 700gr nichtr mehr runterkommen is schon heftig



Sechshundert Meter Schnur genommen und trotzdem nicht unten. Ging fast waagerecht ins Wasser. Hab ich auch so noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb mache ich auch heute mal nicht mit. Mach mir lieber einen ruhigen Abend. Auf die Aale hier ist wirklich Verlass. Sind selten kleine dabei.




Boah, das werd ich da nächstes Jahr auch mal probieren!
Hoffentlich isses schon warm genug für die Schlangen, wenn ich da oben bin...|rolleyes

Worauf fangen denn deine Ellies?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa des würde gehen dumm wirds nur wenn ich dann an dem tag ne arbeit schreiben muss





Das wäre dann PP!:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sechshundert Meter Schnur genommen und trotzdem nicht unten. Ging fast waagerecht ins Wasser. Hab ich auch so noch nicht erlebt.



Was ne derbe Unterströmung!
Was meinste, wie du abtreibst, wenn du da reinkommen würdest!!!|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Worauf fangen denn deine Ellies?



Hauptköder ist der gute alte Tauwurm. Ich habe allerdings zu Anfang auch den einen oder anderen auf Mini-Wittling als Köder gefangen. Habe aber damit aufgehöhrt, nachdem ich meinen fünften (und größten) Rochen releast habe.


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja muss das mal abklären wie des so aussieht weil verlockend ist das ganze schon


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was ne derbe Unterströmung!
> Was meinste, wie du abtreibst, wenn du da reinkommen würdest!!!|bigeyes


 
ich glaub da biste hoffnungslos verloren wenn de da mal reinkommst


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was ne derbe Unterströmung!
> Was meinste, wie du abtreibst, wenn du da reinkommen würdest!!!|bigeyes



Relativ ungefährlich, solange Du nicht in die engen Stellen gerätst. Einlaufendes/auslaufendes Wasser spielt sich unten ab. Die Oberfläche hat "normale" Strömung.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Relativ ungefährlich, solange Du nicht in die engen Stellen gerätst. Einlaufendes/auslaufendes Wasser spielt sich unten ab. Die Oberfläche hat "normale" Strömung.



Weiß net, möcht ich nicht ausprobieren...#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo ihr Leude, ich geh mich jetzt putzen!


Hab noch nen Termin...:l


Bis morgen#h


----------



## Franky D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Soooo ihr Leude, ich geh mich jetzt putzen!
> 
> 
> Hab noch nen Termin...:l
> ...


 
na dann mal viel spass ich hab nacher auch noch was vor in unsere dorfdisse gibts heut hardstyle mal abchecken was da so geht und schon mal für den 30.8 warmd ncen da gehts nach weeze auf en Open Air 

also dirk viel spass noch


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend 

@HanfDampfInAllenGassen*les*

wollte mich gerade beim Kleinboot Event in Neustadt anmelden, dann mußte ich leider feststellen das an diesem Tag auch ABBA ist. Denk mal drüber nach :m 

ich wünsch was 
Chris


----------



## nemles (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> @HanfDampfInAllenGassen*les*
> 
> ...



Ärghhh, ich wußte doch, da war was. Hab leider meinen Kalender nicht dabei. Hatte Hornimicha aber erst mal Temporär zugesagt.

Dann werde ich das gleich mal absagen. Danke Chris, für den Hinweis.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!#h

Bist ja auch endlich mal wieder da...#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Urlaubskai!#h

Wann macht ihr los?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

In ner guten Stunde reiten wir los.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> In ner guten Stunde reiten wir los.




Dann nochmals "Feinsten Urlie" gewünscht:m und galloppiert langsam, nicht dass ihr noch ein Andenken zugeschickt bekommt...|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mein armes Auto schleifft schon in den Radkästen 
Manman was man alles so für 10 Tage braucht


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mein armes Auto schleifft schon in den Radkästen
> Manman was man alles so für 10 Tage braucht



Sei froh, dass ihr noch zu zweit seid!!!:q

Bei uns hat beim Bus *und* beim Hänger kein Reiskorn mehr rein/drauf gepaßt!!!|rolleyes


----------



## knutemann (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai
Denk dran, du fährst nicht nach Norge. Also kannst wieder die Hälfte der Klamotten rauspacken.
Fine Holiday#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh shit jetzt hab ich das ganze Norgezeug verladen.... verdammte Gewohnheit :q



naja man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## caddel (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen Ihr Schnacker.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Caddel!

@ All bin dann mal wech- bis die Tage!


----------



## caddel (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen Urlaub. #h


----------



## Liz261280 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen Urlaub ihr zwei #h


----------



## Franky D (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop wünsch dir auch ein schönen urlaub


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo 
da isser wieder.
War ein mehr als geiler Urlaub, nur bestes Wetter, 20versch. Fischarten, genug Filet und zu guter letzt auch noch einen Elch gesehen #6

Morgen mehr.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Welcome back, Fynnsen!|wavey:

Na, das freut ja, wenn du nen schönen Norgeaufenthalt hattest.

Bin mal gespannt auf ein paar Bilderchen und vielleicht ein paar Zeilen...:q


----------



## Franky D (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das klingt doch mal gut Fynn ich bin auch grad wieder von der ostsee zurück war am we auf usedom aber leider nicht zum angeln gekommen


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuuden Abend allerseits!#h


Hier ist ja mal wieder gar nüx los...|rolleyes


Andy & Chris sind immer noch wie verschollen, Tom auf der Heimreise und Kai im Urlaub!#c

Na ja, den Anwesenden wünsch ich mal noch schnell ein schönes Restwochenende und morgen nen angenehmen Start in die Woche!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen 

..viel is' ja nicht zum nachlesen 

@Dirk

goiler Avatar #6 sieht Dir auch viel ähnlicher


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend zusammen
> 
> ..viel is' ja nicht zum nachlesen
> 
> ...




Dachte auch, dass man mich so viel besser erkennt!:m


Warste fischen am WE?


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dachte auch, dass man mich so viel besser erkennt!:m
> 
> 
> Warste fischen am WE?


 
:vik: 

..ne hab mal ein bischen Alk vernichtet #g


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fynn

Petri #6 hast nicht Bock mal die Woche 'nen Tag zum Aal und Zanderangeln nach HH zu kommen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 

jop, ein Bericht kommt auf alle Fälle, spätestens morgen Abend. 

@Chris
Bock auf jeden Fall, leider passt diese Woche mal gar nicht, muss arbeiten und würde erst um halb 8 loskommen, was sich ja leider nicht mehr lohnt. Aber lass uns das mal festhalten, in den nächsten beiden Wochen sollte sich doch eigentlich ein Termin finden lassen oder nicht? #c


----------



## djoerni (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend die herren!


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hi djoerni



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...Aber lass uns das mal festhalten, in den nächsten beiden Wochen sollte sich doch eigentlich ein Termin finden lassen oder nicht? #c


 
..dat wird sich auf jeden Fall machen lassen, nur WE sind schlecht, ansonsten immer #6


----------



## djoerni (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
wo hast du wieder gesteckt? wollte ne runde zandern.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @chris
> wo hast du wieder gesteckt? wollte ne runde zandern.


 

ja sorry, ich hör das Handy immer nicht und Stunden später wenn ich das sehe, brauch ich auch nicht mehr zurückrufen #c oder? ...wie isses bist Du auch bei Andy?


----------



## djoerni (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein ding. hatte nur keine lust alleine anner elbe rumzukriechen. denke schon wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss.


----------



## nemles (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend, Ihr Bagaluten.#h

Melde uns gehorsamst nach 30 stündigem Gewaltritt wieder wohlbehalten, aber müde zu Hause zurück.

Jetzt erst mal für alle eine Mütze voll Schlaf nachtanken


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin  so der Ernst des Lebens beginnt wieder, Urlaub vorbei  ...gleich geh ich erstmal angeln :vik: leider hab ich noch keine Köder, aber das läßt sich ja schnell ändern


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom
na erster Tag ohne Meer :c ..mußt Du heute schon wieder ran?


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin, Chris#h

Ne, heute und morgen hab ich noch Auszeit.

Und die fünf Tage ohne Meer werden echt hart. #q


Samstag geht es von Helitown mit der Moni los.:vik:


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Soooo
> da isser wieder.
> War ein mehr als geiler Urlaub, nur bestes Wetter, 20versch. Fischarten, genug Filet und zu guter letzt auch noch einen Elch gesehen #6
> 
> Morgen mehr.



Mööönsch, Glückwunsch dem Kerl#6

Ich: 17 Fischarten, nicht genug Filets und keinen Elch gesehen Aber Wetter stimmte, Freude gehabt, Freunde gefunden, also rundum: Der geilste Urlaub seit langem.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich geh gleich mal an die Elbe, muß vorher noch ein paar Wattis und Tauis kaufen, aber dann


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich geh gleich mal an die Elbe, muß vorher noch ein paar Wattis und Tauis kaufen, aber dann



|gr: Ich muß heute erst mal mein ganzes Zeug wieder auseinander und zusammen sortieren, sonst wäre ich gern mitgekommen.

Aber sach mal, morgen eventuell;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber sach mal, morgen eventuell;+


 
..wenn Du mich so fragst, ich bin dabei :vik:


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann schieb ich Dir heute noch ne PN rüber. Such Du schon mal ein Örtchen aus:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..hast PN  ich bin da gestern lang gefahren, war gut besetzt  weiß aber nicht was gefangen wurde #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin bin auch wieder da war ja mal wieder we und ihr wisst ja wie es bei mir dann aussieht |uhoh:
freitag geburtstag meines schwagers und samstag einschulung meines neffen 
naja was soll ich sagen war mal wieder ansträngend:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris wie ich sehe auch wieder erholt:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch dirk du siehsts so verzehrt aus:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris wie ich sehe auch wieder erholt:q


 

ja nun es hat den alten Mann dahin gerafft, ich kann so'n gesaufe nicht mehr so gut vertragen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom und wieder an deutschland gewöhnt oder noch das norgewetter in den knochen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja nun es hat den alten Mann dahin gerafft, ich kann so'n gesaufe nicht mehr so gut vertragen


wen sagste das  aber dieses mal gings|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> noch das norgewetter in den knochen



Der ist gut#6

Muskelkater im rechten Oberarm, blauer Fleck im Intimbereich, Sonnenpickel an Händen, Unterarmen und Ohrenspitzen|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Der ist gut#6
> 
> Muskelkater im rechten Oberarm, blauer Fleck im Intimbereich, Sonnenpickel an Händen, Unterarmen und Ohrenspitzen|supergri



na da haste ja die volle ladung mitgebracht :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich meld' mich mal ab  

..muss mich jetzt um den Montagmorgen-Elbtunnel-Stau herum kämpfen  

Bis später
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich meld' mich mal ab
> 
> ..muss mich jetzt um den Montags-Elbtunnel-Stau herum kämpfen
> 
> ...



na denn mal viel spaß alter elb tunnel kämpfer:q


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na da haste ja die volle ladung mitgebracht :q:q:q



Und vor allem Dingen hab ich Marcus endgültig mit dem Angelvirus infizieren können:vik:

Der kleine Kerl hat die größte Scholle und den größten Barsch der Tour gefangen.... sowie sechs (6) Makrelen auf einem fünfer Vorfach:vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Männers #h
Hier ist ja ganz schön was los #6

@ Tom
Herzlich Willkommen zurück :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz #h

jaaa ich lebe noch :q



ups warst schneller mit deinem eintrag


----------



## Liz261280 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin liz #h
> 
> jaaa ich lebe noch :q



Wir haben uns schon ernsthaft Sorgen gemacht #d :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Wir haben uns schon ernsthaft Sorgen gemacht #d :q



keine panik hab blos gerade mal wieder viel zu tuen|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine panik hab blos gerade mal wieder viel zu tuen|rolleyes



Ach so nennt man das neuerdings

Moin Liz#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal kann das sein das das board mal wieder etwas langsam läuft #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach so nennt man das neuerdings
> 
> Moin Liz#h#h#h



wat meint er doch wohl nich etwa das ich die ganze woche we hab oder was |rolleyes:q:q:q
schön wärs :q


----------



## Liz261280 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy
Soso, viel zu tun... Man sieht es ... |rolleyes

AB ist mal wieder sehr langsam...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh, goil! Alle da...#6#h

Moin miteinander!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan altet knittergesicht :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> @ Andy
> Soso, viel zu tun... Man sieht es ... |rolleyes
> 
> AB ist mal wieder sehr langsam...



iss ja gut lass mir noch ne halbe stunde dann gehts inne halle zur restauration :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Schatz #h

Werd jetzt mal versuchen die Jungs wach zu bekommen...


----------



## Liz261280 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> iss ja gut lass mir noch ne halbe stunde dann gehts inne halle zur restauration :vik:



Najut, ik wünsch dir schon mal en fenen Arbeitstag :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, Chris#h
> 
> Ne, heute und morgen hab ich noch Auszeit.
> 
> ...




Hey Tom! Das ja man goil!:q

Da seh'n wir uns ja Samstag...#h

Ich fahr Samstag Abend mit der Seho raus.
Werd im Hafen sein, wenn du mit der Moni einläufst!


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, goil! Alle da...#6#h
> 
> Moin miteinander!!!




Moin, Dirk-san

Irgendwie sieht Dein neues Avatar Schei... ähm Gewöhnungsbedürftig aus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Najut, ik wünsch dir schon mal en fenen Arbeitstag :q



hobbytag :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirksan altet knittergesicht :q




Wie meinst'n das jetzt???;+|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Tom! Das ja man goil!:q
> 
> Da seh'n wir uns ja Samstag...#h
> 
> ...



Goil, wo terffen wir uns? Ich würde sagen, vorm Angelladen von Baltic?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie meinst'n das jetzt???;+|rolleyes



mönsch dein avatar hatte dich noch anders in errinnerung .:q da war er noch glatt und hübsch :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Goil, wo terffen wir uns? Ich würde sagen, vorm Angelladen von Baltic?




Nee Schmaler, ich komm dich direkt am Kudder abholen!!!:q:q:q

Will doch sehen, was mich fangmäßig erwartet!|rolleyes

@ Lizchen,

machst du büdde mein anderes Avatar rein?
Das Profilbild vom Campingplatz!


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann komm ich zur Seho. Wir treffen uns dann auf dem Anlegeplatz zwischen Mühle und Anleger.

Ich mache mich bemerkbar#h

Ups, Überschneidung.. Dann holst Du mich eben ab...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnegge, du bist echt die Beste!!!:l

ILD avvvmadm


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Matze!#h

Wie war's WE? Warste fischen?


----------



## celler (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin alle zusammen
herzlich wilkommen zurück tom...

@dirk
schickes avater,fast wie meins,wat man mit der ostsee im hintergrund und der dämmerung so alles machen kann ;-)

we?
naja nicht viel erlebt,war bisschen mit meiner anderen hälfte am forellenpuff,sie soll das angeln ja auch mal lernen....
ich denk mal ich hab sie auch bald soweit,geträumt hat sie auf jeden fall heut nacht schon von nem schicken überlebensanzug und einer angel mit pinker schnur ;-)


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der alte Mann und nix mehr#d#d#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Der alte Mann und nix mehr#d#d#d




Was'n nu los?#c

Depriphase???|rolleyes 

Sind doch nur fünf Tage bis Heilitown!:q


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was'n nu los?#c
> 
> Depriphase???|rolleyes
> 
> Sind doch nur fünf Tage bis Heilitown!:q




Nix Depri,

Dein neuer Ava macht nur etwas Sehnsucht nach Meer|rolleyes

Wenn da nicht dieser kahl geschorene Kopf und die vorstehende Nase wären....


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin alle zusammen
> herzlich wilkommen zurück tom...
> 
> @dirk
> ...





Ostsee und Sonnenuntergang ist echt immer wieder goil!#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nix Depri,
> 
> Dein neuer Ava macht nur etwas Sehnsucht nach Meer|rolleyes
> 
> Wenn da nicht dieser kahl geschorene Kopf und die vorstehende Nase wären....




Man(n) kann's echt niiiiieee Allen recht machen!|uhoh::q


----------



## celler (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ostsee und Sonnenuntergang ist echt immer wieder goil!#6#6#6


 

naja gut das wäre es mir aber wert,die paar euros hätt ich dann auch noch übrig.
profitiere ja auch davon.

dauf die angel geschichte bei dir werd ich auf jeden fall zurück kommen,wird sowieso ein geiles we ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckt mal büdde Alle in den MFT-Abschlusstourtrööt rein!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wir sind ausgebucht und zwei People würden noch gern mitkommen...|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habe fürs nächste treffen mal zwei recht kräftige saucen angesetzt. basis sind je 250 ml öl und zwei knollen knobi. eine wurde mit ner heftigen chillisoße versetzt. werde in zwei tagen mal testen wie die so reinhaut...


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend
glatte Nullnummer heute #c hatte 3 deutliche Bisse, aber die Krabben waren schneller  mal sehen obs morgen besser läuft


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Gemeinde,

Das will ich Euch nicht vor enthalten....

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img402.*ih.us/img402/6012/1002298sm1.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das iss ja man ein goiles bild #6

warum hast du 2 schnüre an deiner angel |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das iss ja man ein goiles bild #6
> 
> warum hast du 2 schnüre an deiner angel |kopfkrat|supergri


 
hab ich auch gedacht  aber guck mal genau hin, die ist nur sehr steil ausgeworfen


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das iss ja man ein goiles bild #6
> 
> warum hast du 2 schnüre an deiner angel |kopfkrat|supergri



Doppelt hält besser, außerdem weiß man ja nicht, von welcher Seite der Fisch beißt.

Ne, jetzt mal ohne Flax... ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen. Die zwei Schnüre sind selbst im Original zu sehen#c


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Selbe Perspektive, eine Sekunde vorher:

http://img67.*ih.us/img67/9881/1002297aa4.jpg


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das iss ja man ein goiles bild #6
> 
> warum hast du 2 schnüre an deiner angel |kopfkrat|supergri



DU DOOF!!!
ICH DOOF|bla:

Jetzt hab ich das erst geschnackelt:m


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und hier noch einer von unserem Nachwuchsangler...


Andy, die Fische in Deinem Teich sollten sich dieses mal sehr warm anziehen...:m

http://img382.*ih.us/img382/3967/1002316rh8.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> DU DOOF!!!
> ICH DOOF|bla:
> 
> Jetzt hab ich das erst geschnackelt:m




Oh Tom!|rolleyes

Klarer Fall von Selbstverarschung...:q


Aber echt ein klasse Bild!:m

Hast noch mehr zum gucken???


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Tom!|rolleyes
> 
> Klarer Fall von Selbstverarschung...:q
> 
> ...



Zum gucken hab ich ohne Ende. Mehr Bilder geschossen, als Fisch geangelt. Ich bin mit mir hart am kämpfen, ob ich einen RB schreibe, oder einen "Norge-Eindrücke" Trööd aufmache und einfach Bilder reinstelle.

Wat meinst Du?


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, ein kleiner stichhaltiger Kurzbericht mit einer Auswahl der schönsten Bilder...|kopfkrat









hier im MFT (quasi als Vorpremiere)...











*Ja, das hätte schon was!!!*:q:q:q












Dann kannste doch immer noch deinen Norge Tripp Bilderguck Trööt aufmachen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und hier noch einer von unserem Nachwuchsangler...
> 
> 
> Andy, die Fische in Deinem Teich sollten sich dieses mal sehr warm anziehen...:m
> ...




Feine Scholle!!!

So eine hab ich noch nicht mal gefangen...


Sag Zwergi mal "Petri".#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> DU DOOF!!!
> ICH DOOF|bla:
> 
> Jetzt hab ich das erst geschnackelt:m




:q:q:q ich meine die rainbow schnur |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zwergi petri zum platten#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau Petri auch von mir, feister Platten, aber gibbet die nicht auch in der Elbe 

http://img239.*ih.us/img239/4356/elbe031207001gn9.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jau Petri auch von mir, feister Platten, aber gibbet die nicht auch in der Elbe


neee nich diese art von platten das sind norge platten was du meinst sind elbe platten frag zwergi der wird mir recht geben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin djoerni opa feiert doch erst sonntag


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jau Petri auch von mir, feister Platten, aber gibbet die nicht auch in der Elbe



Jepp, die fängt man auch dort, aber nicht auf Pose bei 0,50m Wassertiefe auf Brötchenkrumen als Köder:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> neee nich diese art von platten das sind norge platten was du meinst sind elbe platten frag zwergi der wird mir recht geben


 
bi uns heit dat Butt :m da fragt keiner nach Elbe oder Norge


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bi uns heit dat Butt :m da fragt keiner nach Elbe oder Norge



achso|kopfkrat auf ein mal|kopfkrat:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso|kopfkrat auf ein mal|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, die fängt man auch dort, aber nicht auf Pose bei 0,50m Wassertiefe auf Brötchenkrumen als Köder:m



Oh, legger schlegger!

Da werd ich mir auch übelst mit besacken nächstes Jahr...:q

Wenn nicht so ne große digge Platte anbeißt!

Hab gehört, die Großen stehen auf Gummifisch!!!:vik:


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin djoerni opa feiert doch erst sonntag



ja aber das wird nix. die halbe nacht durchangeln und so und morgens um acht nach hause ist nicht so mein ding. dafür ist mir das zu weit! aber im november dann bei dirk & liz auf jeden fall.


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, legger schlegger!
> 
> Da werd ich mir auch übelst mit besacken nächstes Jahr...:q
> 
> ...



würde das dann eher mit ganzem brötchen testen. lüdde platte brotkrümel, ganzes brötche....:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wünsch noch was #h  

Bis morgen 
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo Leude!|wavey:

Ich geh mich auch mal noch bissel zu Frauchen auffe Couch kuscheln...:q

Bis morgen


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinmoin

zurück aus'm Glück  leider haben sich die Aale bitten lassen, nichts, abgesehen von ein paar Zupfern sind Tom und ich Schneidermeister geblieben #d

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!#h


Schade, hätt euch paar fedde Schleicher gewünscht!:m
Liegt aber vielleicht am als hin und her wechselnden Wetter...#c

Bin mal gespannt, wie's am WE wird!|rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haben wir hier Handy Experten unter uns? ;+

Stehe zwischen dem Nokia N95, LG KU990 Viewty, Sony Ericsson C902 und dem Samsung F480V. Muss mich Donnerstag entscheiden. |kopfkrat
Habe so gar keinen Plan welches ich davon nehmen soll, wichtig ist mir eine sehr gute Cam (haben ja auch alle 5 MP). Ansonsten stehe ich auch ziemlich auf viele Spielerein...Gute Bedienbarkeit natürlich vorausgesetzt (ich denke da gerade an das Motorla T9 System, zum :v).


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Haben wir hier Handy Experten unter uns? ;+


 
..hier ist einer...ich bin Handy-verlier'-Experte, hilft das vlt  ansonsten würde ich auf's N95 setzten #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hier ist einer...ich bin Handy-verlier'-Experte, hilft das vlt  ansonsten würde ich auf's N95 setzten #6



Nee ein Handy-Verlier-Experte hilft mir nicht so sehr weiter :q

Gibts einen bestimmten Grund warum N95? Oder einfach nur Nokia Fan?


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur Nokia Fan?


 
..das darf man heut zutage ja garnicht mehr so sagen, aber ja, ich hab noch nie was anderes gehabt und Angst vor veränderung :vik: bekomme hoffentlich bald mein N73 #c


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das darf man heut zutage ja garnicht mehr so sagen, aber ja, ich hab noch nie was anderes gehabt und Angst vor veränderung :vik: bekomme hoffentlich bald mein N73 #c




Habe das N73 Musik Edition und bin sehr zufrieden macht auch ordentliche Bilder
Hatte bisher nur nokia als Handy


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich bin auch Nokia Kunde!
Mein Nächstes wird auch entweder das N73 oder das N95.

Zwei meiner Arbeitskollegen haben das N95 und sind superzufrieden.

Vor allem, wer Nokia gewöhnt ist kommt damit spielend klar!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch Nokia Kunde!
> Mein Nächstes wird auch entweder das N73 oder das N95.
> 
> Zwei meiner Arbeitskollegen haben das N95 und sind superzufrieden.
> ...



Da ich viel mit Staub usw. zu tun habe kommt der schiebemechanismus vom N95 für mich nicht in frage.
Daher lieber das N73
Und hast Recht kannste mit 1 nokia umgehen kommst mit den anderen auch klar.


----------



## Franky D (26. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja shließe mih da meinen vorrednern auch an Nokia ist von der bedienung her super und die qualität stimmt auch hatte bis jetzt nur nokias fürs angeln hab ich z.b extra das 5410i des kriegste net kaputt und für den alltag hab ich jetzt ein SonyEricson sind den nokias ähnlich also ich würd auch das Nokia nehmen


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
heute wieder in die Halle?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin zwar nicht der experte aber von nokia hab ich mich schon lange getrennt .nokia ist einfach nicht mehr nokia.meine frau hat auch nur probleme habe seid 1,5 jahren sony ericsson w 810 und bin damit absolut zufrieden.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin Gemeinde|wavey:

So, der Alltag hat mich wieder :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Tom #h
ich könnt glatt schon wieder, aber erstmal abwarten noch so ne Nullnummer wie die letzten 2tage #d nene..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> heute wieder in die Halle?



mal sehen wie ichs schaffe .bekomme nacher 2 arbeiter von meinem schwager ich will seinen schornstein von der firmenhalle abbasteln und das dach dicht machen denke mal das wird eng heute. ist nen ganzschöner koloß der wird hartnäckig :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom
gehts also wieder los . na dann mal viel spaß :q


----------



## nemles (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Thema Nokia:

Ich habe seit ca. anderthalb Jahren das 6288 von Nokia und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Einziger Kritikipunkt ist, wenn ich Golf spiele, ist der Akku rukzuk runter.

Ansonsten: gute Menüführung, ausreichende Sende/Empfangsquali und der Akku hält bei normalem Gebrauch fast eine Woche.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd denn mal los schicken tach noch |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hau rein #h
ich bin dann auch erstmal weg  

bis denn


----------



## nemles (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, bis denne, bin dann auch mal wech|wavey:


----------



## celler (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin und allen nen angenehmen arbeits und angel tag.

zur nokia geschichte,ich habe das N73 war damit anfangs auch recht zufrieden aber mitlerweile hab ich da nur probs mit...
würde es mir ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht noch mal kaufen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> zur nokia geschichte,ich habe das N73 war damit anfangs auch recht zufrieden aber mitlerweile hab ich da nur probs mit...
> würde es mir ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht noch mal kaufen.


 
wat ist den damit #c ich bekomm mein N73 die Woche


----------



## celler (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

will es ja nicht unbedingt schölecht machen aber ein bekannter von mir hat damit auch probs.
die probleme bei mir sind aber erst nach längerer zeit aufgetreten.
-die zeit bis das handy hochgefahren ist dauert richtig lange
-tastensperre raus machen dauert manchmal 20 sek
-manchmal muss ichsw handy ganz aus machen weil es sich aufgehangen hat
-jetzt sagt es mir immer mein speicher ist voll obwohl ich alle sms nachricht gelöscht habe und von telefonspeicher auf sd karten speicher gewechselt habe

mein bekannter kann garkeine sms mehr verschicken geschwiege denn erhalten
er hat auch schon mit nokia tele und musste ein update machen,hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das hört sich ja nicht so gut an #c ..aber Handys haben bei mir eh kein langes Leben  mal sehen wie sich das im Falltest macht,das letzte hat sich mutig in die Elbe gestürzt, geht zwar wieder, aber der Lautsprecher ist hin


----------



## celler (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na für seine robustität ist nokia ja bekannt.
so schnell kriegt man die dinger nicht kaputt


----------



## celler (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirk,na schon schön fleißig?


----------



## nemles (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, noch etwas von unserem Nachwuchsvollprofi.

Das (fast) tapfere Schneiderlein. Sechs auf einem Streich.#6

http://img237.*ih.us/img237/6914/p8201781bc3.jpg


----------



## Franky D (27. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das is ja mal ein schickes bild petri dem fänger


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen

@tapferes (fast)Schneiderlein

Digges Petri, dat sind ja schöne Mini-Thunse und dann noch vom Land #r

@all
was' den los alle da, keiner schreibt, wenigstens von Dirk erwarte ich etwas mehr Vorfreude, ich hoffe das ihr richtig gutes Wetter bekommt und sich auch ein paar anständige Fische zur Verhaftung bereitstellen #6 

Ich hab auch was zu Feiern...nur noch 6tage udRvH, dann ist mal was ganz anderes angesagt  Boot anhängen und ab Richtung Inland |bigeyes SAW ich komme :vik:  dat wird richtisch gut |smlove2: :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Chris,

die mangelnde Schreiblust kann an t-online liegen. Gab von gestern spätabends bis heute mittag bundesweit Serverprobleme.;+;+
DSL geht erst seit kurzem wieder.

Gruß Ralf #h


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so siehts aus bin auch erst seit grade wieder ins i-net gekommen war wohl mal wieder irgenteine störung


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> die mangelnde Schreiblust kann an t-online liegen. Gab von gestern spätabends bis heute mittag bundesweit Serverprobleme.;+;+
> DSL geht erst seit kurzem wieder.
> ...


 
..wer ist den bei dem Saftladen #c nene, die sind alle online, dat isses in diesem Fall nicht


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!#h

Ich guck schon alle 5 Minuten auf die Uhr, so rattig bin ich auf die Langtour...|rolleyes:z

Wetter sieht auch immer besser aus!

Ich glaub das wird fischmäßig ganz gut werden.

Heut Abend wird erst mal fein gepackt und dann geht's morgen Abend gegen 21Uhr los.:vik:

@Chris,

da wünsch ich dir mal ein feinstes WE in SAW!
Vergess bloss ne gaaaaanz wichtige Sache nicht...:m


@Ralf,

na endlich haste dich mal durchgerungen hier was zu schreiben!#6
Welcome at MFT!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

Schreiblust ist bei mir eigentlich immer da!
Nur wenn keiner von euch anwesend ist, dann sabbel ich lieber in anderen Trööts...|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!#h
> 
> Ich guck schon alle 5 Minuten auf die Uhr, so rattig bin ich auf die Langtour...|rolleyes:z
> 
> ...


 
..wußte ich doch das ich Jonas/Ralf schon des öfteren "gesehen" hatte, auch von mir welcome@MFT


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Sechs auf einem Streich



sieht doch gut aus #6 Petri dem Mini

Wo und wann habt ihr die gezuppelt ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> Schreiblust ist bei mir eigentlich immer da!
> Nur wenn keiner von euch anwesend ist, dann sabbel ich lieber in anderen Trööts...|bla:|bla:|bla:


 
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes ja ne is klar, ich bin doch den ganzen Tag da #c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

@ Chris
Den Saftladen zahlt mein Arbeitgeber fast komplett!!!
t-online hat bundesweite Probleme zugegeben ;+;+

@ Dirk
Bin halt so schüchtern:m:m

Habe bisher immer einen Einstieg verpasst.
War bisher immer so spannend bei Euch mitzulesen.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> 
> sieht doch gut aus #6 Petri dem Mini
> ...




Hey, das zukünftige Sommerboardferkel sagt endlich auch mal was hier!#6

@Fischkoopsommerjungschweinchen

Tom war mit der Family in Norge!
Da hat Zwergi ihn in Grund und Boden gefischt...|supergri

Deshalb schreibt er bestimmt auch keinen Bericht und enthält uns die Beweisbilder!#c|rolleyes#y


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Dirk


> Fischkoopsommer*jung*schweinchen


das war einmal |supergri



> Da hat Zwergi ihn in Grund und Boden gefischt..



super #6



> Deshalb schreibt er bestimmt auch keinen Bericht und enthält uns die Beweisbilder


muß man sich ja auch erstmal von erholen


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> @ Chris
> Den Saftladen zahlt mein Arbeitgeber fast komplett!!!
> t-online hat bundesweite Probleme zugegeben ;+;+


 
..ich glaub selbst dann und auch wenn die was umsonst anbieten, bekommt man mich da niemals wieder hin.

Ich durfte beim Anbieterwechsel 8Wochen warten, weil der T-Com Techniker, nicht in der Lage war am Verteilerkasten das Kabel um zu stecken #d ich kenn' Leute die das I-Net Geschäftlich nutzen und das gleiche erlebt haben, die haben ihre Kündigung teilweise zurück genohmen um wieder ins I-Net zu kommen...wer solche Praktiken einsetzt, darf nicht unterstützt werden. 
Die Zeiten des Monopols sind vorbei, das haben die Magenta Jungs wohl noch nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris,

das Rätseldingens im MFTF versteh ich nicht!;+#c

Soll ich da ein Neues erstellen, oder was?|kopfkrat

Da fallen mir immer nur so fiese Dinger ein, die eh Keiner lösen kann...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Fischkoopuraltkeiler,

dir kann mer's auch net recht machen!|rolleyes

Trotzdem fein, dass du mal mitschnackst!!!#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris
Gebe Dir vollkommen recht, dieses monopolige Verhalten ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber die eingesparten, knapp 500 Euro im Jahr, kann ich für Freuden rund ums Angeln ausgeben.|supergri
Hatte bisher aber noch keine größeren technischen Probleme.

Ralf #h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Bin halt so schüchtern:m:m
> 
> Habe bisher immer einen Einstieg verpasst.
> ...




Bei uns muss Keiner schüchtern sein!

Einfach so mitgeschrieben, wie dir der Schnabel gewachsen ist...
Hier ist immer Einer, der antwortet!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
dann habe ich ja endlich mal Abwechslung, wenn die "senile Bettflucht" mal wieder zuschlägt.|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was hier los großes schreibgewusel |supergri
so bin auch schonwieder wech muß mal noch schnell was vorbereiten.wurde gerade gezwungen samstag gen wismar aufen neuen kutter mitzufahren :g erkundungstour mit hoffendlich ordendlich fisch|supergri
bis heut abend ich schau denn wieder rein #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..dat ist doch echt ne Sauerei, aber ihr alle  alle Kuttern sie am WE #d aber ich sags euch wenn das Wetter passt, werd' ich mein KB anspannen und euch die Fische wegfangen  :vik:

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Dirk
> dann habe ich ja endlich mal Abwechslung, wenn die "senile Bettflucht" mal wieder zuschlägt.|supergri|supergri



"Senile Bettflucht" ist gut!

Hab ich auch oft, kann aber, nachdem der Druck weg ist, wieder wunderbar einschlafen...#c

Schlimm isses nur, wenn du morgens um 6Uhr geregelten Stuhlgang hast, aber erst um 7Uhr aufwachst!!!#q


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ jonas


> "senile Bettflucht"


noch'n Leidensgenosse |supergri

@ MFT - C


> alle Kuttern sie am WE


nicht alle - ich fahr nach Kiel und werde ohne geschaukel, gaaaaanz gemütlich Dorsche lupfen 

MFT - D


> dir kann mer's auch net recht machen


die/der muß noch geboren werden :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> was hier los großes schreibgewusel |supergri
> so bin auch schonwieder wech muß mal noch schnell was vorbereiten.wurde gerade gezwungen samstag gen wismar aufen neuen kutter mitzufahren :g erkundungstour mit hoffendlich ordendlich fisch|supergri
> bis heut abend ich schau denn wieder rein #h




Das ja goil!#6

Wünsch dir auch nen tollen Tag!
Vom Wetter und Wind her sollte alles passen...


@Chris,

wird schon wieder!
Du bist doch auch oft genug los gewesen, ohne uns!|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja alle sin se wieder am kutter ich wil auch wieder


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> nicht alle - ich fahr nach Kiel und werde ohne geschaukel, gaaaaanz gemütlich Dorsche lupfen



Willste da an den Hafen?

Hab nämlich schonmal gehört, dass es da ganz gut laufen soll...|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Würde auch gerne am Wochenende, muss aber noch bis zum 
11.Oktober warten.:c:c
Dann geht es für 8 Tage zu Georg nach Lolland.|supergri
Dafür darf ich aber am Samstag Hecke schneiden und Rasen mähen (wer kann da mithalten).:vik::vik:


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

^da kann ich mithalten heut abend gehts auf hecht und wels und am samstag gehts nach holland auf ein Open Air


----------



## Liz261280 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz,
oooh wir haben wieder neue Mitschreiber #6
|welcome:


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne am Wochenende, muss aber noch bis zum
> 11.Oktober warten.:c:c
> Dann geht es für 8 Tage zu Georg nach Lolland.|supergri
> Dafür darf ich aber am Samstag Hecke schneiden und Rasen mähen (wer kann da mithalten).:vik::vik:




Da könnte ich sonst ganz locker mithalten!|rolleyes
Doch dieses WE hab ich mir mal frei genommen...:vik:

Dafür werden die dann folgenden WE's mit Arbeit (der freiwilligen und unbezahlten Art) nur so zugepflastert sein!#q


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hi liz


----------



## Liz261280 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ^da kann ich mithalten heut abend gehts auf hecht und wels und am *samstag gehts nach holland auf ein Open Air*



Kannst mich abholen? |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa liegt eigentlich aufem weg dann brüchtest du nur noch ne karte und müsstest von der Musik her Holand und Italian Hardstyle mögen


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT - D



> Willste da an den Hafen?



so isses #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa liegt eigentlich aufem weg dann brüchtest du nur noch ne karte und müsstest von der Musik her Holand und Italian Hardstyle mögen




Ist ja genau deine Mucke, Baby!:m

|sagnix

















|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist ja genau deine Mucke, Baby!:m
> 
> |sagnix
> 
> ...


 
hehe hab ich mir fast gedacht


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk
Könnte viele, viele WE mit noch zu erledigenden Arbeiten verbringen.
Aber in meinem Alter muss man langsam machen|supergri|supergri und sich mit häufigen Angelurlauben wieder motivieren und regenerieren.
Bloß auf einem Kutter war ich noch nie.#c#c
Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit einer Boardie-Tour. Sind dann ja ganz andere Voraussetzungen.:vik::vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa liegt eigentlich aufem weg dann brüchtest du nur noch ne karte und müsstest von der Musik her Holand und Italian Hardstyle mögen



Ach du Sch... |bigeyes
Hab ich s mir gedacht #q Nene, dann lass mal lieber |supergri


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Könnte viele, viele WE mit noch zu erledigenden Arbeiten verbringen.
> Aber in meinem Alter muss man langsam machen|supergri|supergri und sich mit häufigen Angelurlauben wieder motivieren und regenerieren.
> Bloß auf einem Kutter war ich noch nie.#c#c
> Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit einer Boardie-Tour. Sind dann ja ganz andere Voraussetzungen.:vik::vik:


 

joa klar warum denn nicht nächstes jahr steigt auch wieder die aljährliche sher beliebte Boardkuttertour das ist immer sehr lustig


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ach du Sch... |bigeyes
> Hab ich s mir gedacht #q Nene, dann lass mal lieber |supergri


 

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Könnte viele, viele WE mit noch zu erledigenden Arbeiten verbringen. *Ich ersetze in meinem Fall hier mal das "könnte" durch "werde"!|rolleyes*
> Aber in meinem Alter muss man langsam machen|supergri|supergri und sich mit häufigen Angelurlauben wieder motivieren und regenerieren.
> 
> ...




Na, dann bist du hier bei uns absolut richtig!#6
Lass uns nächstes Jahr mal zusammen in See stechen.
Wir kennen uns nämlich Alle auf dem Kutter ganz gut aus...


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das stimmt da bist du hier absolut richtig


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
Wäre super, wenn wir nen Termin für meine Kutterentjungferung hinkriegen. Ab Bremen fahre ich dann (zahle nichts für Diesel, da Firmenwagen). Mindestens 3 Personen könnte ich noch mitnehmen.
Weil gut Ding will gut und lange geplant werden.

#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Wäre super, wenn wir nen Termin für meine Kutterentjungferung hinkriegen. Ab Bremen fahre ich dann (zahle nichts für Diesel, da Firmenwagen). Mindestens 3 Personen könnte ich noch mitnehmen.
> Weil gut Ding will gut und lange geplant werden.
> 
> #h#h




Oh, schönes Ding!:q Gerne!


Kann ich immer mal zu dir tanken kommen????#t


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, mach jetzt Feierabend!

Bis nachher#h


----------



## Franky D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ich fatz dann auch mal los muss noch dat ganze zeug für heut abend richten


----------



## celler (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jungs und mädels

ich will auch mitkommen zur jungfernfahrt ;-)
und danach gehts in laboe aufn campingplatz ;-)

so,bin dann auch erstmal wieder weg,die arbeit ruft...


----------



## nemles (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Mädels und Jungs,#h

Na hier ist ja heute richtig Betrieb.

Dirk, wir sehen uns ja Samstag in Helitown?
Werde mit der Monika gegen 15:30 einlaufen und mich noch etwas in der Hafengegend aufhalten. Wir können ja dann auch mal zur Seho rüberschlendern. Hab den Kahn auch seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen/betreten.#6


----------



## nemles (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jonas

Für die interessanten Kuttertouren ist Dirk oder Chris und Andy zuständig. Ich habe bisher wenn, dann immer nur die  Helitowntouren gemacht (unsere Firma hat nen eigenen Angelklub, der vier Mal im Jahr raus fährt). Und die lassen seit Jahren qualitativ nach|gr:
Ich fahre lieber mit Kleinboot oder meiner Latexwurst aufs Wasser. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was.#6


----------



## nemles (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> 
> sieht doch gut aus #6 Petri dem Mini
> ...



Wie Chris schon geschrieben hat, in Ölve am Hardangerfjord, direkt von der Veranda aus.
Zwergie hatte keine Lust mehr auf Posenbaden, da hab ich Ihm meine Mak-Rute in die Hand gedrückt.

Erster Wurf und dann sowas :q:q:q

Das wird er mir noch seeehhhrrr lange aufs Brot schmieren.


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT - C
> 
> nicht alle - ich fahr nach Kiel und werde ohne geschaukel, gaaaaanz gemütlich Dorsche lupfen


 
...vlt. komm ich mal rum, aber wenns Wetter passt fahr ich mit meinem KB raus 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Chris,
> 
> wird schon wieder!
> Du bist doch auch oft genug los gewesen, ohne uns!|rolleyes


 
..._oft genug_ #d diese Worte benutz normalerweise nur eine, im zusammenhang mit Kutterangeln #c  



jonas schrieb:


> Bloß auf einem Kutter war ich noch nie.#c#c


 
..na da bist Du hier genau richtig, eins ist hier sicher, die nächste Tour ist immer schon in Planung :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles
War mit einem Kleinboot bisher öfter mal auf Fehmarn und auf Fünen(Strib) unterwegs. Die schönsten Ausfahrten waren für mich auf Fünen. Seit dem Zeitpunkt mach ich es auch nur noch mit Gummi (Attractor in orange):q:q:q
Vielleicht ergibt ja mal ne Tour. Fahre auch öfter nach Lolland, zu Georg (Goeddoek).

Gruß Ralf#h#h

PS: War früher mal beim Bundesgrenzschutz. Während der Zeit auch ca. 2 Jahre in Schwarzenbek (allerdings schon sehr lange her 1983-1985).


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Erster Wurf und dann sowas :q:q:q


 
..da kann man nur sagen #r gut erzogen der Jung  #6


----------



## nemles (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @ nemles
> War mit einem Kleinboot bisher öfter mal auf Fehmarn und auf Fünen(Strib) unterwegs. Die schönsten Ausfahrten waren für mich auf Fünen. Seit dem Zeitpunkt mach ich es auch nur noch mit Gummi (Attractor in orange):q:q:q
> Vielleicht ergibt ja mal ne Tour. Fahre auch öfter nach Lolland, zu Georg (Goeddoek).
> 
> ...



Ne Tour zum Aussiedler hab ich mir auch für nächstes Jahr mal vorgenommen. In diesem wird es termienlich etwas knapp. Ausserdem ist Schlauchi für dieses Jahr erst mal eingemottet. Wird im Winter mal Generalüberholt.|evil:

Mönsch, 83-85 war das ja hier noch Zonenrandgebiet und für mich als altem Ossi Staatfeindgebiet. Mittlerweile ist das hier die Weltstadt schlechthin, und bald kriegen wir auch einen McBrech:vik:Gourmettempel.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@nemles
Habe immer schön aufgepasst, dass keine Invasion von Westseite stattfindet:q:q.
Vielleicht kann man ja mal ne kleine Tour zum Aussiedler organisieren.
Hab übrigens vor 3 Wochen einen Fliegenfischer und Bindekurs bei ihm gemacht. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und war sehr locker.
Kein vorgefertigter Ablauf und es gab auch den einen oder anderen MALT beim Binden. #g

Ralf#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> es gab auch den einen oder anderen MALT beim Binden. #g


 
..sowas kannst Du doch hier nicht einfach so schreiben   allein dafür würden zwei sehr oft Anwesende, Moin Dirk, Hi Andy  sofort die MFT-Abschlusstour nach Lolland verlegen :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris

Warum, nu ist der MALT doch alle.Die Fliegen wurden übrigens (bei mir) von Malt zu Malt immer schöner.:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Entwarnung !!!!
Notfall-MALT ist noch vorhanden und man glaubt garnicht, wie oft Notfälle eintreten können:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin da bin ich wieder :m
wat geht denn hier eigendlich ab komm garnich hinterher mit dem lesen.|uhoh:
chris schnapp dir dein boot am we und mach dich inne spur das wetter wird genial andy iss mal wieder anner küste :vik: erst hab ich mich ja gesträubt als didi anrief aber irgendwie besteht das leben ja nich nur aus arbeit also zugesagt und termin abgesagt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ jonas auch von mir ein willkommen . auf das du viel spaß mit den ganzen verrückten hast :q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> Warum, nu ist der MALT doch alle.Die Fliegen wurden übrigens (bei mir) von Malt zu Malt immer schöner.:q:q


 
..wenn die mal nicht noch ein paar Geheimquellen zum Anzapfen finden  dat mit den Fliegen glaub' ich gern


----------



## nemles (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> erst hab ich mich ja gestäubt als didi anrief



Ach Schnuckie, dann haste bestimmt ganz gut ausgesehen.:k Haddu auch etwas rouge und Deo aufgetragen für das Ereigniss?|bigeyes:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke.
Müsste schon passen, denn meine Frau fragt mich des Öfteren ob ich verrückt bin.;+;+

:vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> chris schnapp dir dein boot am we und mach dich inne spur das wetter wird genial andy iss mal wieder anner küste :vik: erst hab ich mich ja gestäubt als didi anrief aber irgendwie besteht das leben ja nich nur aus arbeit also zugesagt und termin abgesagt :q


 

Jau will mal sehen, vlt kann ich auch mal wieder ein paar Salzwasser-Räuber verhaften, in letzter Zeit bin ich ja schon fast zum Frischwasserangler mutiert #d

..aber für Dich wirds ja nun wirklich mal wieder Zeit :m ich hoffe wir alle können am WE ein paar Fischlis verhaften :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach Schnuckie, dann haste bestimmt ganz gut ausgesehen.:k Haddu auch etwas rouge und Deo aufgetragen für das Ereigniss?|bigeyes:m



du ars**made mußt du alles sehen :q


----------



## nemles (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du ars**made mußt du alles sehen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Jau will mal sehen, vlt kann ich auch mal wieder ein paar Salzwasser-Räuber verhaften, in letzter Zeit bin ich ja schon fast zum Frischwasserangler mutiert #d
> 
> ..aber für Dich wirds ja nun wirklich mal wieder Zeit :m ich hoffe wir alle können am WE ein paar Fischlis verhaften :g



jau lange iss her aber die zeit für mich fängt ja jetzt erst an 
es geht auf ende des jahres zu .bin ja nich so der hitzefreund .obwohl wenn ich den wetterbericht fürs we sehe|kopfkrat:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


>



naaa nich in der öffendlichkeit :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu hab ichs mal geschafft mir mal ein paar minuten zeit zu nehmen und schon sind alle eingeschlafen


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs und Mädels!

Entspannte Grüße aus Holland!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu entspann dich mal kai einmal hätte auch gereicht |supergri|supergri|supergri oder haste etwa rasen gemäht |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Der Tagesablauf wird eigentlich nur vom Bier Kaufen unterbrochen


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Der Tagesablauf wird eigentlich nur vom Bier Kaufen unterbrochen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Der Tagesablauf wird eigentlich nur vom Bier Kaufen unterbrochen



|muahah: alle denken ich bin verrückt wenn du wieder einen löscht:q:q:q

aber egal die kennen mich ja:q:q:q
denn mal noch viel spaß#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann alles bezeugen, ist ne reine Kostenfrage:q:q
Das muss aber Feinschnitt gewesen sein.!!


----------



## nemles (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, haddu nen Tatterich, oder warum wiederholst Du alles???|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu bin ich gut raus.
jonas sag einfach was du haben willst überweisung erfolgt nächste woche |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3,7 Millionen Euro auf Konto 0815, Halsabschneider Bank, Bremen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> 3,7 Millionen Euro auf Konto 0815, Halsabschneider Bank, Bremen.



geht klar wollte eigendlich 4,3 millionen überweisen da hab ich ja echt nochmal glück gehabt und kann mir nächste woche noch nen brot leisten :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geht klar.
Werde mich mal ablegen und im Traum das ganze Geld verprassen|supergri|supergri.

|gutenach|schlafen|schlafen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Geht klar.
> Werde mich mal ablegen und im Traum das ganze Geld verprassen|supergri|supergri.
> 
> |gutenach|schlafen|schlafen



naja gibbet eh nur 2 brote und nen krug met :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze Moin Franky
wat macht ihr hier um diese Zeit #c


edit: jau laßt mich hier hängen #d


----------



## celler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin
scheize,bin gerade bisschen bei e-bay am stöbern...
hab dich nicht mitbekommen
aber wat machst du denn so früh,spät noch am pc?


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja shize verpasst ja halt etwas rumstöbern und nicht schlefen können hab ja noch ferien


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!#h


Sooo, noch 6 Stündchen Büro und dann gehts in ein ganz feines WE...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk
na denn mal ranngehauen destso schneller ist der tag rum.
ich mach morgen früh gegen 4 los nach wismar


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich mach morgen früh gegen 4 los nach wismar




mal halb lang, was willst du denn da schon wieder???bin doch erst næchste woche in meiner heimatstadt:m|supergri|supergri


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...fehler, heimatstadt ist natuerlich jetzt københavn...meine geburtsstadt mit vielen freuden und kuttern...hahaha


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andre na nächste woche iss pardy deshalb besuch ich meine heimatstadt(geburtsstadt) morgen|supergri wird auch mal wieder zeit |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jonas 
ausgeschlafen oder wach geworden |rolleyes


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin andre na nächste woche iss pardy deshalb besuch ich meine heimatstadt(geburtsstadt) morgen|supergri wird auch mal wieder zeit |rolleyes




na dann viel spass in wismar und gruess schøn, bin ja auch "gleich" da:m

noch 4 tage...freue mich schon die alten hafenratten zu sehen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,
bin schon seit 06:00 Uhr im Board. Irgendwie war ich aber ziemlich alleine.#c#c

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nochmal "Moin" an Alle gesacht!#h

Das ja echt ein schönes Dingen, dass jetzt hier bissel mehr people mitschreiben.#6

Ist man ja gar nicht gewöhnt, so viel Zulauf...|bigeyes

@baldigesSommerferkel,

kostet das was im Kieler Hafen, oder genausoviel wie in Hamburg?
Und langen da starke Feederruten???#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> kostet das was im Kieler Hafen, oder genausoviel wie in Hamburg?
> Und langen da starke Feederruten???#c


 

Dat ist wie in HH und die Plätze werden wie auch in HH immer weniger :v


----------



## physio-hunter (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin mein kleiner dicker Freund !|supergri
Morgen geht es los ! 
und sag nich es wird dir zu heiß !
:r


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So nu hab ich auch meinen Kuttertermin  Montag gehts nach Laboe auf die Blauort :vik: selbstverständlich im Heck


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



physio-hunter schrieb:


> Moin mein kleiner dicker Freund !|supergri
> Morgen geht es los !
> und sag nich es wird dir zu heiß !
> :r


 
erstmal welcome im MFT, aber...
|kopfkrat vlt schreibst Du nochmal dazu wenn Du meinst, klein und dick sind hier viele


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|krach:klein und dick sind hier viele|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Nu bin ich aber beleidigt :r:r






















|supergri Ich bin groß und dick|supergri


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> erstmal welcome im MFT, aber...
> |kopfkrat vlt schreibst Du nochmal dazu wenn Du meinst, klein und dick sind hier viele




haha der meint wohl dich, hat zuviel vom dezemberbraten gelesen:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> |krach:klein und dick sind hier viele|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Nu bin ich aber beleidigt :r:r
> 
> ...


 
ok |rolleyes einige wenige sind auch groß und dick 



andre23 schrieb:


> haha der meint wohl dich, hat zuviel vom dezemberbraten gelesen:m


 
..wen jetzt mich |kopfkrat ich hab aber von dem Braten garnichts abbekommen


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



physio-hunter schrieb:


> Moin mein kleiner dicker Freund !|supergri
> Morgen geht es los !
> und sag nich es wird dir zu heiß !
> :r




Was soll denn jetzt so ne olle Anspielung???|bigeyes



Ich bün nicht dick!
Hab nur kräftige Knochen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



mft-chris schrieb:


> so nu hab ich auch meinen kuttertermin  montag gehts nach laboe auf die blauort :vik: Selbstverständlich im heck





#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmmm, an alle die jetzt neu mit dabei sind:

Wir könnten bei der Abschlußtour noch nen 12Mann Kutter chartern (der Skip Morten hat nämlich noch Einen),
das Haus dann komplett mieten!

Ich hätte noch mindestens zwei Boardies an der Hand, die auch mitkommen würden!

Zeit das zu managen wäre auch genug!

Überlegts euch...|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,
bin gerade am Abklären.
Evtl. erlebe ich dann meine Entjungferung ja noch in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> bin gerade am Abklären.
> Evtl. erlebe ich dann meine Entjungferung ja noch in diesem Jahr.




Voooorsicht Ralf!!!#h


Der olle Boardferkelfahnder schleicht doch hier rum...|rolleyes



Wär aber doch echt ein klasse Ding, wenn wir die Party auf das ganze Haus ausweiten würden!|supergri


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT - D



> Dat ist wie in HH und die Plätze werden wie auch in HH immer weniger



genau so ist es


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Dirk,
meine Regierung hat nichts dagegen (wie meistens). :m#6
Urlaub habe ich auch noch genügend. 
Habe mir dann mal am 12. und 15. freigenommen.
Also wären von meiner Seite alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt.
Sollten genügend Leute zusammenkommen, schicke mir einfach Deine Kontodaten.
Angebot wie gehabt, wer ab Bremen mitfahren möchte bitte frühzeitig melden. 3 Leute müssten noch gehen, da ja auch ein Haufen Zeug mit muss.
Ford Galaxy(neuer Art), mit Dachbox(Thule 200) ist vorhanden. Bei 3 Mitfahrern kann dann noch der mittlere Sitz umgeklappt werden, um sperriges Gerödel zu verstauen.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> meine Regierung hat nichts dagegen (wie meistens). :m#6
> Urlaub habe ich auch noch genügend.
> Habe mir dann mal am 12. und 15. freigenommen.
> ...




Hallo Ralf,


dann sach ich für mich und Maok (aus Bremen) mal *BESCHEID*.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo WickedWalley,

müssen wir evtl. etwas zusammenrücken, weil Dirk und Liz haben sich auch schon angemeldet. In die Dachbox sollten 4 Rutentaschen und Klamotten passen. Dann brauchen wir den mittleren Sitz nicht umklappen und können dann zu fünft fahren. Verpflegung und andere Kleinigkeiten müssten in die 3te Sitzreihe passen. 
Können wir aber alles noch planen und zeitnah absprechen.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo WickedWalley,
> 
> müssen wir evtl. etwas zusammenrücken, weil Dirk und Liz haben sich auch schon angemeldet. In die Dachbox sollten 4 Rutentaschen und Klamotten passen. Dann brauchen wir den mittleren Sitz nicht umklappen und können dann zu fünft fahren. Verpflegung und andere Kleinigkeiten müssten in die 3te Sitzreihe passen.
> Können wir aber alles noch planen und zeitnah absprechen.
> ...




Neee Ralf! Das war gestern von mir eher spaßig gemeint!

Wir (Liz und ich) kommen ja von 400Km (etwa Limburg a.d. Lahn) weiter südlich...

Und reisen entspannt mit unserm Cali an!:vik:
Ob ich 420Km bis Bremen fahre oder 610Km bis Fynshav,
das macht den berühmten Bock auch nicht mehr fett.

Aber, ab Bremen können wir im Konvoi fahren!

Und da du ja nun schon zwei nette Mitfahrer aus HB hast, ist doch auch Alles prima.

Dann will ich mal nachhören, ob wir noch 6 - 8 Leude zusammen bekommen und Andy den Auftrag geben, mal mit Morten zu sabbeln, ob wir Haus komplett und zweiten Kutter bekommen können...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Dirk,

alles klar. Dachte ich könnte mich im Auto schon mal über das Tiramisu hermachen.:c:c
Wünsche Euch für heute eine stressfreie Anfahrt. Im Bereich Bremer Kreuz bitte nicht soviel Gas geben, damit ich nicht wach werde. Wohne ca. 1Km vom Autobahnkreuz entfernt.

@ WickedWalleye
also alles ganz entspannt. Es kann doch Wechselunterwäsche und evtl. noch einige flüssige Verpflegung verstaut werden.
Zwei Sitze sind übrigens schon mit Euren Namen versehen.
Wenn die Fahrt stattfindet, bringt Euch DVD's mit. Habe ein Multimediasystem im Auto. Die 2te Sitzreihe kann Filmchen schauen.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> alles klar. Dachte ich könnte mich im Auto schon mal über das Tiramisu hermachen.:c:c
> Wünsche Euch für heute eine stressfreie Anfahrt. Im Bereich Bremer Kreuz bitte nicht soviel Gas geben, damit ich nicht wach werde. Wohne ca. 1Km vom Autobahnkreuz entfernt.
> ...




Oh, ich würde das Multimediasystem gegen das Tiramisu tauschen...|rolleyes

Die Kinder wünschen sich nämlich auch sowas!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Dirk,

werde mal meine Kinder fragen
Weil, ich sehe ja nichts während der Fahrt. Die Ruhe in der zweiten Sitzreihe ist aber auch nicht zu verachten (wenn die zwei sich einig sind). Bei dem neuen Wagen sind die Kopfhörer gottseidank kabellos, da erspare ich mir endlose KABELENTWIRRAKTIONEN.

Hast Du übrigens einen Link betreffend Haus/Boot. Habe zwar irgendwo mal Bilder gesehen, finde ich aber nicht mehr (liegt am Alter).

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Übrigens mit Deinem Krustenbraten hatte ich auch schon Pläne.
Niedrigtemperaturgaren auf dem Motorblock und mehrfaches Probeessen während der Anfahrt.#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @ WickedWalleye
> also alles ganz entspannt. Es kann doch Wechselunterwäsche und evtl. noch einige flüssige Verpflegung verstaut werden.
> Zwei Sitze sind übrigens schon mit Euren Namen versehen.
> Wenn die Fahrt stattfindet, bringt Euch DVD's mit. Habe ein Multimediasystem im Auto. Die 2te Sitzreihe kann Filmchen schauen.



Hi Ralf!


Saubere Sache! Wär echt super, wenn doch noch was draus wird! 

Also ich hoffe es wird sich fleissig angemeldet, damit ein paar arme Bremer auch in den Genuss der Tour kommen können! |supergri

Und dann auch noch im Pimpmobil anreisen und Filmchen schauen, was will man mehr! :q

Lieben Gruß,

kai


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann trommelt mal Alle bissel im MFT Abschlusstourtrööt!:q


Ich werd dann Montag mit Morten Kontakt aufnehmen...


@Ralf,

Niedrigtemperaturgaren im Motorblock hätte auch was!|rolleyes
Muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

holla hier is was los ich würd auch gerne bei der abschlusstour mitkommen muss aber leidser wegen schule passen steck da in den vorbereitungen was fürs abi zählt und wenn wir an dem freitag ne arbeit schreiben sollten siehts echt doof aus weild ei kann ich nicht ausfallen lassen weils dann ein roten kurs gibt aber bei irgenteiner tour werd ich sicher mal mitkommen


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow, hier ist ja mal richtig Leben in der Bude:vik:
Muß mich erst mal an die vielen Namen gewöhnen.
Das mit dem zweitem Kutter und der gesamtbehausung höhrt sich ja richtig goil an.

Werde mich mit dem Andy-Konvoi wohl wieder bei Neumünster treffen. Falls aber jemand aus HH mitgenommen werden will/muß, kann ich auch einen kleinen Umweg einlegen. z.Zt bin ich noch Alleinfahrer.


Apropos Fahrer/Auto, hab heute meinen Japaner wieder aus der Werkstatt geholt. Mir ist gestern die linke Hinterradbremse um die Ohren geflogen. Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen, was passiert wäre, wenn das letzten Samstag in den Fjord-Serpentienen passiert wäre |bigeyes


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das könnte vlt ein grund gewesen sein des ganze gefahre auf den strecken warum sie dann letztendlich das zeitliche gesegnet hat da kannste nur froh sein das das nicht bei hoher  geschwindigkeit oder eben auf solchen straßen passiert ist


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stimmt, hatte gestern nach der Demontage auch kurzfristig Schweißperlen auf der Stirn, aber nicht vor Anstrengung.

Das Fiese an der Geschichte ist nur, ich hatte den Wagen eine Woche vorher in die Werkstatt gegeben, doch bitte speziell die Bremsen zu überprüfen. Vorne haben sie alles komplett neu gemacht. Nun hat sich heraus gestellt, das die hinteren nur auf dem Stand getestet wurden (was aus Sicht der Werkstatt ja Standard ist) Und gestern hat sich nun der Bremsbelag vom Rest gelößt, sich verkanntet und alles blockiert.:v


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na sauber das mag ich mir nicht bei 200km/h vorstellen ich hab mein VW auch heut in die Werkstadt zum service das es morgen nach Holland geht naja ich glaub ich werd den Fuß doch nicht so arg aufs Pedal drücken denn meiner hat immerhin auch schon 270000km runter


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> na sauber das mag ich mir nicht bei 200km/h vorstellen



Na so schnell fährt meiner ja nicht 

Aber wenn das Ding bei 19% Gefälle, 60KmH, 2m Strassenbreite und 500m Abgrund daneben blockiert, muß man schon ganz schön mit den Flügeln wedeln, um unten unverletzt anzukommen. :q


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na so schnell fährt meiner ja nicht
> 
> Aber wenn das Ding bei 19% Gefälle, 60KmH, 2m Strassenbreite und 500m Abgrund daneben blockiert, muß man schon ganz schön mit den Flügeln wedeln, um unten unverletzt anzukommen. :q


 
oder das


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der voll im Packstress stehende Dirk sacht mal ganz schnell "Hallo"!!!

Tom, ich komm so gegen 15.30Uhr an die Anlegestelle der Moni!#h


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der voll im Packstress stehende Dirk sacht mal ganz schnell "Hallo"!!!
> 
> Tom, ich komm so gegen 15.30Uhr an die Anlegestelle der Moni!#h



Hai Dirksan,

Ich dachte, Du bist schon unterwegs 

Falls Du mich wegen meiner Tiefenbräune nicht mehr erkennen solltest: Ich bin der, der unter der Last des Fisches tief gebeugt geht.:q


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, zur Info... Die Moni liegt auf der entgegengesetzen Hafenseite der Seho. Also nicht im Pack mit den anderen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tom, mein süßer kleiner Hoppelhase!


Ich bin schon ungefähr 10 Mal von Heilitown losgeschippert...
Etliche Male davon mit der Karoline!:q

Und neben welchen Kutter liegt Diese?#h


Aber trotzdem Schanke Dön.:m


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tom, mein süßer kleiner Hoppelhase!
> 
> 
> Ich bin schon ungefähr 10 Mal von Heilitown losgeschippert...
> ...



Ist doch immer wieder Scheixxe, das man sich von Ausländern erklären lassen muß, das sie sich besser auskennen als man selbst.:c:m

Übrigens wurde mir heute berichtet, das die Autobahn jetzt komplett fertiggebaut bis Helitogorsk ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist doch immer wieder Scheixxe, das man sich von Ausländern erklären lassen muß, das sie sich besser auskennen als man selbst.:c:m
> 
> |motz:|director:*Ausländern??? Also wirklich!*#d
> 
> Übrigens wurde mir heute berichtet, das die Autobahn jetzt komplett fertiggebaut bis Helitogorsk ist.




Das ist ja mal ne echt tolle Nachricht!#6
Ist die ewige Baustelle endlich fertig?!?|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ich den Aussagen trauen kann: JA:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh je...
Da wird mein Navi wieder verrückt spielen!|uhoh::q


Mann, wie freu ich mich!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hHey Andy San, wat machst'n?
Ist ja wie beim pimpern, als rein und raus...


----------



## physio-hunter (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> erstmal welcome im MFT, aber...
> |kopfkrat vlt schreibst Du nochmal dazu wenn Du meinst, klein und dick sind hier viele


Moin ! meinte Andy0209 !
habe aber gehört du hast auch du hast auch schwere Knochen !!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das sind ja echt mal gute nachtrichten wenn die Autobahn fertig ist aber dirk denk dran in Hamburg ist noch di Baustele von Moorflet bis Maschen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hHey Andy San, wat machst'n?
> Ist ja wie beim pimpern, als rein und raus...



wat wie wo und wann pimpern :q
moin dirk wo warste denn heute früh hin .
übrigens kohle für holger jörn und mich  ist heute früh rausgegangen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



physio-hunter schrieb:


> Moin ! meinte Andy0209 !
> habe aber gehört du hast auch du hast auch schwere Knochen !!!!!!!!!!!!!:q



ups didi schreiben und telefonieren hat nich ganz geklappt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so werd jetzt erstmal packen und schnitzelchen braten:q


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so werd jetzt erstmal packen und schnitzelchen braten:q



MFT: Meeresangler-Frühpack-Team

Heute sind wohl alle am Packen.:q

Diejenigen, welche morgen *nicht* Angeln, einen Schritt vor!


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich angel morgen nicht und bin trotzdem am packen


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> MFT: Meeresangler-Frühpack-Team
> 
> Heute sind wohl alle am Packen.:q
> 
> Diejenigen, welche morgen *nicht* Angeln, einen Schritt vor!


 
..halber Schritt vorgegangen  ..mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen ist, ansonsten muss ich auch noch für Montag packen |rolleyes:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat wie wo und wann pimpern :q
> moin dirk wo warste denn heute früh hin .
> übrigens kohle für holger jörn und mich  ist heute früh rausgegangen




Bestens!!!#6

Hab heut früh noch ne Besprechung gehabt...#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



physio-hunter schrieb:


> Moin ! meinte Andy0209 !
> habe aber gehört du hast auch du hast auch schwere Knochen !!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


 

#c#c#c ok wenn Du das sagst


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #c#c#c ok wenn Du das sagst



Unser leichtester wieder...:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #c#c#c ok wenn Du das sagst




Mein rechter Oberschenkel wiegt ungefähr soviel wie Chris...


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mein rechter Oberschenkel wiegt ungefähr soviel wie Chris...


 
oha |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mein rechter Oberschenkel wiegt ungefähr soviel wie Chris...


 
..hast Du soviel zugenohmen #c #r :q


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mein rechter Oberschenkel wiegt ungefähr soviel wie Chris...



Abba nur mit Picasso-euter (sprich Milchtüte) in Chrissis Hand.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> oha |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes




Jaaaahh! Muskelfleisch ist halt schwer...:q:vik:


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jaaaahh! Muskelfleisch ist halt schwer...:q:vik:



Haddu vom Bogenschießen und Angelkurbeldrehen doch nur im Oberarm rechts.




Wo von die Muskeln im rechten Opaschenkel?#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..nur um hier die Größenverhältnisse mal wieder ins rechte Licht zu rücken...

http://img354.*ih.us/img354/6185/mftsaw190708105jj6.jpg



..jetzt die späte Rache für das Milchbild... :vik:

http://img354.*ih.us/img354/2641/mftsaw190708007cd0.jpg
Tom ist so heiß auf Angeln gewesen, das er sich erstmal ne Runde abkühlen mußte


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haddu vom Bogenschießen und Angelkurbeldrehen doch nur im Oberarm rechts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vlt reha masnahmen von verletzungendieaufangelkutterbeimfischefliegenlasen entstehen könnten#c


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..nur um hier die Größenverhältnisse mal wieder ins rechte Licht zu rücken...



Da hadder noch mein neues Höschchen an :q:q:q



Franky D schrieb:


> vlt reha masnahmen von verletzungendieaufangelkutterbeimfischefliegenlasen entstehen könnten#c



|muahah: Durchgesackter Bruch beim Hüftschwung...


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..jetzt die späte Rache für das Milchbild... :vik:
> 
> http://img354.*ih.us/img354/2641/mftsaw190708007cd0.jpg
> Tom ist so heiß auf Angeln gewesen, das er sich erstmal ne Runde abkühlen mußte



Die Panik in meinem Gesicht beim Anblick der am Ufer lauernden Gestalten ist echt!!!


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |muahah: Durchgesackter Bruch beim Hüftschwung...


 
so in etwa also Hüftschwung war zu erkennen blos der Fuß wolte nicht so ganz mit da der hängengeblieben ist unter der ankerkette|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? War das Treffen nicht erst nächstes Wochenende?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da hadder noch mein neues Höschchen an :q:q:q
> 
> 
> *Nein, ist ne andere Hose...#d*
> ...




*Hey, Vorsicht, der Stunt war lebensgefährlich!
Dorsche fliegen zu lassen ist gar nicht so einfach.
Sowas kann längst nicht Jeder....:q
*


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? War das Treffen nicht erst nächstes Wochenende?!




Nein Nein Kai!

Wir haben nur Alle Sehnsucht nach der See bekommen und machen mit unterschiedlichen Kuttern los...:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann ich gut verstehen :q


----------



## Macker (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris dann Sehen wir uns ja am Montag Ich Teste schon am Sonntag auf der Langeland.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @Chris dann Sehen wir uns ja am Montag Ich Teste schon am Sonntag auf der Langeland.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
..dat war ja klar  freut mich :m ich ruf Sonntag mal durch :q hat Du schon wieder Urlaub?

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute 
alle klamotten sind gepackt ,schnitzelchen sind gebraten ,eier gekocht .kann losgehen :vik:
nagut ein bisschen werd ich jetzt noch schlafen gehen.
wünsch euch denn mal allen ein erfolgreiches we#6
bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

digges Petri @all die's am WE losschaffen :m morgen solls ja tatsächlich mal wieder schön werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schönes Wochende
Chris


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> digges Petri @all die's am WE losschaffen :m morgen solls ja tatsächlich mal wieder schön werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ja danke von mir auch an ale die losziehen ein digges petrie und für alle daheimgeblibenen ein schönes we


----------



## Liz261280 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungz |wavey:

So nu haben die Zwei mich verlassen, ab nach Heiligenhafen... :c 
Wüsche euch Allen ein tolles, erfolgreiches Fischen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Jungz |wavey:
> 
> So nu haben die Zwei mich verlassen, ab nach Heiligenhafen... :c
> Wüsche euch Allen ein tolles, erfolgreiches Fischen #6



|kopfkratwie jetzt ich denke die fahren erst heute abend raus|bigeyes
bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin den auch gleich auf dem Weg nach Heliwostok.

Allen ein schönese WE und den Fischjägern reiche Beute#h


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo viel Spass da und Petri!


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> So, bin den auch gleich auf dem Weg nach Heliwostok.



Viel Erolg und Spass #6

Ich fahre heute nur nach Kiel zum Dorsche zuppeln....:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri euch allen, ich werd' mal sehen was die kaputte Brücke sagt  

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MFT - C 


> was die kaputte Brücke sagt



nicht viel #d aber trotzdem viel Erfolg #6


----------



## nemles (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Melde mich aus Helitown zurück.

Die schönste Überraschung des Tages kam gleich am morgen.
Beim Entern des Dampfers wurde ich von WickedWalleye, Bertl und MFT-Dirk angejodelt.
Haben sich die drei Tausendsassa tatsächlich für die Tagestour als Aufwärmkurs für 24er Sehorennen entschieden.
Eine Supi-Überraschung#h:vik:

Erst mal schnell zur Begrüßung ein Bi...Kaffe gezischt und geklönt was das Zeug hält.
Und noch mehr geklönt und noch mehr Kaf... ähm... dann doch mal ein Pilsken zwischendurch.

Angeltechnisch war es recht mau. Dirk mußte mal wieder hinterlistigerweise auf seinen Gummifisch einen Dorsch erlegen und ich hab mich mit einem Wittling vorm Schneider gerettet.|supergri

Das Wetter war oberaffenturbogeil. Sonne satt und absoluter Ententeich.


Gegen 14:45 waren wir wieder im Hafen und haben am SchäfersInn noch lecker Kaffe getrunken. Dort stieß dann noch RotzPotz zu uns. Hab die Jungs noch bis zum Angelladen begleitet, wo sie ihre Watties abgeholt haben, und hab mich dann verabschiedet.

Jungs: Wünsche Euch ein dickes, fettes Petri Heil und sage vielen Dank für den schönen Tag.#h

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/9159/1002377ui2.jpg
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/4075/1002382ef7.jpg

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/8908/1002381yr4.jpg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Überraschung ist ja der Oberhammer gewesen.
Kann mir vorstellen, wie die 3 sich während der Anreise ausgemalt haben, was für ein Gesicht Du machen wirst.
Damit sind  wahrscheinlich die nicht so überragenden Fänge kompensiert worden.
Merke immer mehr, dass ich im richtigen Thread gelandet bin.
Für solche Überraschungen und für gesitteten Blödsinn, jeder Art, bin ich immer zu haben.|supergri|supergri
Allen zuhause gebliebenen ein schönes Wochenende.
Ne, ist das alles aufregend. Muß mir jetzt erstmal ein Weizen einschenken.

Gruß Ralf#h


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf,
glaub`hier bist du schon richtig 
Hier hat sich in den letzten 1,5 Jahren eine geniale Truppe
zusammengefunden und es werden immer mehr :q


----------



## nemles (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



 Ralf,

Dann bist Du hier wirklich richtig :m

Ne, wat haben wir für einen Spaß gehabt:vik: Die Fänge waren Nebensache. Eigentlich haben sogar die Driftzeiten die Unterhaltung gestört|supergri

Zum Fischefangen sind die Jungs erst jetzt (gleich) unterwegs.
 Vermute, das sie heute Abend noch auf Platte versuchen (lief ganz gut auf der Monika, eigentlich wie geschmiert. Wurm scharf gemacht und ab damit) und morgen in aller Hergottsfrühe auf die Dicken in der Kadett-Rinne und später am Gedser.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Liz,

passt ja hundert prozentig, bin zufällig auch genial.|supergri
Ist bei meinem Alter auch kein Wunder.:vik::vik:
Jetzt hoffe ich auf die Abschlußtour im Dezember.
Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem zweiten Kutter und der Unterkunft.
Zur Not fahre ich mit nem gemieteten Kleinboot hinterher.#6
Evtl. entführe ich auch das Boot von Georg auf Lolland und komm mal eben rüber.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal sehen was Morten nächste Woche sagt...
Dirk wollte sich ja schlau machen #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gehe fest davon aus, dass es klappt
Ich habe mal auf der Homepage der MS NANA geschaut, dort wird das Haus für 12 Personen angeboten.
Habt Ihr beim letzen Treffen nur einen Teil des Hauses gemietet.
Dirk hatte ja geschrieben, das man dann den gesamten Bauernhof mieten kann. Oder wird, wie auf nem U-Boot, in 2 Schichten geschlafen.:q:q
Wenn alles klappt, sind es ja mindestens 24 Personen.

#h#h#h


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal sehen wo wir dann alle unterkommen |kopfkrat
Mit 24 Personen wird das ganz schön kuschelig...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also doch U-Boot und superlustig.:q:q
Wer durchmacht kann ja schon mal das Frühstück richten.

#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wer durchmacht kann ja schon mal das Frühstück richten.
> 
> #h#h



Aber vorm Brötchenkaufen erst mal überprüfen, ob nicht irgendwer welche mit hat.

Nicht, das wir wieder die doppelte Anzahl an Schrippen verdrücken müßen


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und was die Dinger kosten... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass ein gewisser Andy nach dem Frühstück die aufbackbaren Brötchen entdeckt hat.|evil:|evil:

Soll wohl fast so lustig wie die Brieftaschennummer gewesen sein.:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|gutenach|schlaf:|schlafen


----------



## nemles (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass ein gewisser Andy nach dem Frühstück die aufbackbaren Brötchen entdeckt hat.|evil:|evil:
> 
> Soll wohl fast so lustig wie die Brieftaschennummer gewesen sein.:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h



Sogar noch lustiger, da niemand Panik in den Augen hatte und die Bäckersleute gleich danach Feierabend gemacht hatten. Die haben ihr Pensum drinn gehabt :vik:


----------



## nemles (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> |gutenach|schlaf:|schlafen


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut s Nächtle Ralf |wavey:
Hab unsere Jungs auch endlich in der Falle...


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> MFT - C
> 
> 
> nicht viel #d aber trotzdem viel Erfolg #6


 
...kann ich nur bedingt bestätigen, erstmal ging 3 Std garnichts, dann kam er, hab ihn noch nicht gemessen :vik: geschätze 85cm  ...dann war wieder schluß #c

Gruß Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris #h
Wie war s? |supergri Sonnenbrand?


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, #r
Digges Petri #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Chris #h
> Wie war s? |supergri Sonnenbrand?


 

Petri Dank 

passt schon #6 muss dat Vieh mal eben versorgen, morgen KB, Montag Kutter ich krieg Streß 

vlt. bis später
Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach das.
Hast du ein paar Bilder gemacht?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

schönen guten Morgen an alle Daheimgebliebenen:c:c

@Chris
Schönes Ding. Petri und stressfreie Tage.#6


Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr anglersleut#h
war gestern zu spät zu hause um noch hier schnell mal einen blick reinzuwerfen. heute abend werd ich mal einen bricht schreiben über unseren genialen tag .
nur mal so nebenbei 6 mann 164 dorsche :vik::vik::vik: und nix untermaßiges  #6

jääääää das war genial :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erst Mal Moin, moin,

Und ein dickes Petri#6#6#6

Auf den Bericht bin ich ja mal gespannt. Es scheint sich mein Plan zu verfestigen, meine Kutteraktivitäten weiter östlich zu verlagern


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
Super, Super. :vik::vik:
Auf den Bericht bin ich schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Ihr habt im Schnitt ja mehr Dorsche gefangen, als ich in meiner gesamten bisherigen Dorschkarriere.

@Tom
Auch wenn ich ein ehemaliger Staatsfeind bin, ich komme mit.

Schönen Sonntag#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,

wo wart Ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Andy
> Super, Super. :vik::vik:
> Auf den Bericht bin ich schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Ihr habt im Schnitt ja mehr Dorsche gefangen, als ich in meiner gesamten bisherigen Dorschkarriere.
> 
> ...



ja jonas sowas gab es schon lange nicht mehr ,selbst wir kamen aus dem staunen nicht raus .und wir sind alle erfahrende kutterangler #6


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin ihr anglersleut#h
> war gestern zu spät zu hause um noch hier schnell mal einen blick reinzuwerfen. heute abend werd ich mal einen bricht schreiben über unseren genialen tag .
> nur mal so nebenbei 6 mann 164 dorsche :vik::vik::vik: und nix untermaßiges  #6
> 
> jääääää das war genial :q:q:q



Moin Moin Andylein, damit hast du wohl alle Rekorde gebrochen #6
:q Dickes fettes Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> 
> wo wart Ihr denn unterwegs?



wismarer bucht richtung fisch :q c.a.2 stunden nördlich von wismar :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Andylein, damit hast du wohl alle Rekorde gebrochen #6
> :q Dickes fettes Petri Heil :vik:



danke liz obwohl ich noch durschnittlich gefangen habe warte auf den bericht .hab ihn schon geschrieben ich mach ihn heute abend noch mit bildern fertich und dann bekommt ihr ihn.
so nu frühstück und dann ab bei mutti fich abliefern


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Super, freu mich schon :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Andy! Bin sehr gespannt auf den Bericht


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Andy,

" Nu is aber Abend "
Mir läuft schon langsam der Sabber aus den Mundwinkeln
Spann die Daheimgebliebenen nicht so auf die Folter.;+
Ansonsten wird der Abend so lang, da ich Deinen Bericht mindestens 25x lesen muss.

Gruß Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp geht gleich los :m


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hau die Finger ins Keyboard :m


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp geht gleich los :m



Prima #6
|director:Beeilung bitte


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eine besonders Goile Ausfahrt
Morgens 4,00 uhr starteten wir richtung Wismar.Dort angekommen klirrten erstmal die Flaschen so wie es sich gehört.Wir hatten mit 6 leuten die ms betty. Das ist ein kleiner kutter der momentan noch privatfahrten für freunde unternimmt. Der skipper ist noch etwas unerfahren in bezug auf fischgründe aber das war uns völlig egal.
Also 6.45 uhr liefen wir aus. Erstmal haben didi und ich die seekarten studiert,und haben uns endschieden ab richtung wustrow. Nix kein Fisch obwohl einige kleinboote dort lagen aber so wie wir es beobachtet haben gingen die auf butt. So nun wurde die situation natürlich leicht angespannt wieder ran an die karten und ab richtung norden.Haben immer wieder kleine platows angefahren und immer wieder fehlanzeige. Irgendwann sichteten wir dann einen angelkutter. Also hebel auf den tisch und hin da. c.a. 500 meter vor dem kutter ließen wir die pilker fliegen und die ersten dorsche kamen an board Iimmer wieder karten studiert und das echo beobachtet.Dann hatten wir eine kante gefunden, (der andere kutter war schon wieder weg hats wohl aufgegeben weiter zu suchen) pilker runter und es klapperte an allen ruten. Dorsch satt. Größen zwischen 50cm und 70cm zeigten sich an der wasseroberfläche da war es bereits mittag. Also alle anfahrten die wir ab der sek machten wurden auf dem gps makiert und das riss uns dann richtig raus. Wir blieben bis 17 uhr in dem Seegebiet und füllten unsere kisten. Gegen Abend wurde es dann flau.Also Abflug richtung Hafen. 19 Uhr angekommen rein ins Auto und ab auf die Bahn richtung Heimat.Wir hatten eine super Stimmung an board ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen wie es abging. Der kutter ist zugelassen für 25 Personen und wir waren zu 6 auf dem kutter. Platz ohne ende. Ein gewusel sag ich euch das glaubt ihr nicht. Keiner hatte einen festen Platz. Es wurde da geangelt wo der Fisch war. Die meißten Fische hatte didi alias physio-hunter mit 42 dorschen. Er zog eine dublette nach der anderen. Ich hatte 21 dorsche mit einzelpilker und später einen beifänger zusätzlich. Aber es war zu spät. Dafür konnte ich den größten dorsch mit 85 cm verhaften.Diesen kutter werden wir auf alle Fälle im Auge behalten. Der ist echt ausbaufähig und der skipper nimmt auch mal einen guten Rat an und nörgelt nicht rum.Es war echt eine super Zusammenarbeit mit lothar und seinen beiden bootsjungs. 

so nu noch ein paar bilder 

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/5402/dreimaster2do0.jpg
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/dreimaster2do0.jpg/1/w640.png
die ersten eindrücke

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/1626/jd100048cn7.jpg
http://img175.*ih.us/img175/jd100048cn7.jpg/1/w640.png
didis vorbereitung auf die große jagt alles muß stimmen

http://img393.*ih.us/img393/8182/p8290032bq1.jpg
http://img393.*ih.us/img393/p8290032bq1.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/9941/p8290034ol2.jpg
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/p8290034ol2.jpg/1/w640.png
das große warten

http://img383.*ih.us/img383/7114/p8300037tg0.jpg
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/p8300037tg0.jpg/1/w640.png
mal etwas abliegen

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/9443/p8300042et5.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/p8300042et5.jpg/1/w640.png
endlich wiedermal ordendliche fische

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/3547/p8300044hy0.jpg
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/p8300044hy0.jpg/1/w640.png
der kampf der giganten didi gegen dorsch

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/9824/p8300045zl1.jpg
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/p8300045zl1.jpg/1/w640.png
ähm dorsche 

http://img383.*ih.us/img383/7830/jd100052ay3.jpg
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/jd100052ay3.jpg/1/w640.png
so noch fix einen großen


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr, sehr schön Andy #6

Da wär doch noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei gewesen :c |rolleyes


----------



## celler (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin
na das ja mal richtig schön andy...
dickes petri von mir ...
wuste garnicht das in der ostsee noch soviel fisch ist..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und noch ein paar :m

http://img182.*ih.us/img182/4940/jd100058tp7.jpg

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/151/jd100059mu6.jpg
hab mal fix die führung übernommen :m

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/3350/p8290030de0.jpg

so das wars sind leider nur ein paar bilder geworden aber das kennt ihr ja selber die zeit fehlt einfach zum fotografieren schließlich mußten wir auch noch die kompletten kümmerling und jägermeister vorräte aufbrauchen.
an diese ausfahrt werde ich wohl noch lange denken.
und an die anderen die dieses we nicht son glück hatten kopf hoch nächstes mal wirds besser #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöner Bericht und super Fotos.#6#6
Trag mich schon mal für die nächste Ausfahrt ein.
So muss ein perfekter Angeltag wohl aussehen.
Werd mir jetzt erstmal nen Caipi auf Deinen Erfolg machen.

Dickes Petri

Gruß Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Da wär doch noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei gewesen :c |rolleyes



na mit sicherheit liz :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und super Fotos.#6#6
> Trag mich schon mal für die nächste Ausfahrt ein.
> So muss ein perfekter Angeltag wohl aussehen.
> Werd mir jetzt erstmal nen Caipi auf Deinen Erfolg machen.
> ...


danke 
jau das war ein super angeltach:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Liz,

hast Du eigentlich schon erste Nachrichten von den Kämpfern des Hardcore-Wochenendes.

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow, super Sache das.
Andy, danke für diesen schönen Sonntag-Abend Bericht#6

Da juckt es mir doch gleich wieder in den Vorderläufen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wow, super Sache das.
> Andy, danke für diesen schönen Sonntag-Abend Bericht#6
> 
> Da juckt es mir doch gleich wieder in den Vorderläufen



ich könnte auch glatt schonwieder los :vik:


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, da könntest Du doch einen sozusagen
 Generalprobe-MFT-Jahresabschlußangeln-damit-nix-schief-geht-Trip organisieren


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, da könntest Du doch einen sozusagen
> Generalprobe-MFT-Jahresabschlußangeln-damit-nix-schief-geht-Trip organisieren



den haben wir doch auch beim morten .aber mal schauen didi bleibt da mit lothar in kontakt mal sehen wann es das nächste mal los geht .dann geben wir bescheid :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin didi 
wie hat dir die fahrt gefallen :m schreib mal was


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy!

Feiner Bericht! Ich hoffe Du hast Dir die Positionen gemerkt mein Navi braucht Futter :q


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo Liz,
> 
> hast Du eigentlich schon erste Nachrichten von den Kämpfern des Hardcore-Wochenendes.
> 
> #h#h#h




Ja hab ich, die Männers werden inzwischen wieder im Hafen angekommen sein und sich auf die Heimreise begeben. :k
Dirk hat 16 schöne Dorsche gefangen #6
Die Stimmug an Bord war auch super ebenso wie das Wetter. Alles so wie es sein sollte


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy!
> 
> Feiner Bericht! Ich hoffe Du hast Dir die Positionen gemerkt mein Navi braucht Futter :q



immer gen norden die position hat natürlich lothar ich brauch sie nich .find die ecke auch so wieder :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, die Männers werden inzwischen wieder im Hafen angekommen sein und sich auf die Heimreise begeben. :k
> Dirk hat 16 schöne Dorsche gefangen #6
> Die Stimmug an Bord war auch super ebenso wie das Wetter. Alles so wie es sein sollte


na das hört sich doch mal super an 24 stunden man das hätte ich wohl nicht mitgemacht war nach dem einen tag schon fix und alle|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> immer gen norden die position hat natürlich lothar ich brauch sie nich .find die ecke auch so wieder :vik:



Ich ahne, wo Ihr Euch rum getrieben habt


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also eher Boltenhagen als Destination  Bin gerade ein bisschen am schauen 
wo ich mein neues Schaluppi das erst mal durch Salzwasser jagen kann


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt musste aber der 2te Caipi her.
Bin ja fix und fertig und hoffe, dass es im Dezember mit dem 
2ten Kutter und der Unterkunft klappt.
Ansonsten werde ich wirklich das Boot von Georg auf Lolland entführen und rüberdüsen.
Diese Ergebnisse sind ja fast schon nicht mehr zu ertragen.
Langsam kriege ich nen Kabelbrand im Herzschrittmacher.
Werde wohl die nächsten Nächte nicht mehr richtig schlafen können(habe ich endlich ne Ausrede für meine senile Bettflucht).

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich ahne, wo Ihr Euch rum getrieben habt



pssst keine insidertips du alder ossi |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Jetzt musste aber der 2te Caipi her.
> Bin ja fix und fertig und hoffe, dass es im Dezember mit dem
> 2ten Kutter und der Unterkunft klappt.
> Ansonsten werde ich wirlich das Boot von Georg auf Lolland entführen und rüberdüsen.
> ...



trink nich soviel denk drann dann haste zur nächsten ausfahrt nen kater |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Also eher Boltenhagen als Destination  Bin gerade ein bisschen am schauen
> wo ich mein neues Schaluppi das erst mal durch Salzwasser jagen kann


wo iss eigendlich das bild vom neuen schaluppi wir wollen sehen.


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> trink nich soviel denk drann dann haste zur nächsten ausfahrt nen kater |supergri



Und der will Fisch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und der will Fisch



der kater jau das kann ich bestätigen muttis katze hat mich heute beim fische fertig machen auch genervt ein stück hab ich ihr gegeben aud schon saß sie aufen tisch und mußte fliegen lernen :vik:


----------



## celler (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy,wann startet ihr denn am kommenden we?


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kommt am Samstag, dann kann ich das Boot abholen *freu* :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> andy,wann startet ihr denn am kommenden we?



freitag nachmittag bis sonntag|bigeyes
nee wie letztes mal samstag gegen mittag#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Kommt am Samstag, dann kann ich das Boot abholen *freu* :q



samstag biste erstmal hier und kannst mit shippi gas geben |supergri


----------



## physio-hunter (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin didi
> wie hat dir die fahrt gefallen :m schreib mal was


Hallo Andy und alle vom Frühschnack-Team !
War ne` geile Tour auch wenn der Start schleppend war aber dank unserer Erfahrungen und der Kooperativität des Team`s an Bord konnten wir gemeinsam den Tag noch retten !
So,die meisten werden mich noch nich kennen also erstmal ein allgemeines HALLO !:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy

Hätte aber lieber Dorsch und keinen Kater.
Und wenn, dann ne Katze (Meine Angetraute liest gottseidank nicht mit).
Wann ist denn die nächste Ausfahrt.
Warte ja noch auf meine Kutter-Entjungferung.


#h#h#h#h

PS: Hab ja nicht son großes Glas wie Du|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> der kater jau das kann ich bestätigen muttis katze hat mich heute beim fische fertig machen auch genervt ein stück hab ich ihr gegeben aud schon saß sie aufen tisch und mußte fliegen lernen :vik:



Damit ich keinen Ärger mit Honigferkelchenhunter kriege, überlasse ich esEurer Phantasie, darüber zu rätseln, was mir jetzt so im Bezug auf Fischen, Mu..Mietzen und Papa darf Angeln gehen usw., so auf der Zunge liegt.:m

Wer mich kennt, weiß es in etwa schon


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Digges Petri Andy :m
Das war ja echt mal ne geile Tour #6

Ich bin mit meinem Norwegenberichts leider auch noch nicht fertig #t 

Morgen wieder Schule, ich könnt :v:v:v

@Chris
habe nur irgendwas mit 85cm gelesen, was für eine Fischart? |supergri


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



physio-hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Andy und alle vom Frühschnack-Team !
> 
> So,die meisten werden mich noch nich kennen also erstmal ein allgemeines HALLO !:vik:



Hallo Physio#h

Wilkommen an Bord und dickes Petri zur erfolgreichen Jagd.


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Didi |welcome:
Dir natürlich auch ein Dickes Petri zum erfolgreichen Fangtag #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oha den neuen hab ich überlesen....Herzlich willkommen :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo physio-hunter,

das ist ja ein ziemlich mutierter Dorsch auf Deinem Foto.

Glückwunsch zur gelungen Ausfahrt.

#h#h#h


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Damit ich keinen Ärger mit Honigferkelchenhunter kriege, überlasse ich esEurer Phantasie, darüber zu rätseln, was mir jetzt so im Bezug auf Fischen, Mu..Mietzen und Papa darf Angeln gehen usw., so auf der Zunge liegt.:m
> 
> Wer mich kennt, weiß es in etwa schon



|good:
Zwei Doofe EIN Gedanke  |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Damit ich keinen Ärger mit Honigferkelchenhunter kriege, überlasse ich esEurer Phantasie, darüber zu rätseln, was mir jetzt so im Bezug auf Fischen, Mu..Mietzen und Papa darf Angeln gehen usw., so auf der Zunge liegt.:m
> 
> Wer mich kennt, weiß es in etwa schon



dachte ichs mir doch |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> der kater jau das kann ich bestätigen muttis katze hat mich heute beim fische fertig machen auch genervt ein stück hab ich ihr gegeben aud schon saß sie aufen tisch und mußte fliegen lernen :vik:



Eiweiß verleiht Flüüüügel |bigeyes|bla:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom

wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht, aber das muß ja ne "Zunge" sein.:q:q

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Eiweiß verleiht Flüüüügel |bigeyes|bla:



na dann iss ja gut.:m dann brauch ich ja das zeisch teure red bull nich mehr kaufen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Tom
> 
> wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht, aber das muß ja ne "Zunge" sein.:q:q
> 
> #h#h



|muahah:|good:


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Tom
> 
> wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht, aber das muß ja ne "Zunge" sein.:q:q
> 
> #h#h




Ich kann meine Lachtränen kaum noch zurück halten.

Vlt. erkläre ich das am Samstag, bei der entsprechenden promille-Zahl.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Lachtränen kaum noch zurück halten.
> 
> Vlt. erkläre ich das am Samstag, bei der entsprechenden promille-Zahl.:m




na dann bring mal den jonas mit ich wills garnich wissen :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu ziehe ich mich mal zurück.
Wünsche allen Wochenend-Hardcore Anglern eine gute Heimreise-
#h#h#h

Allen anderen einen schönen restlichen Sonntag.:m:m

Bis morgen.|bla:|bla:

#h#h


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut s Nächtle Ralf


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ebenfall eine angenehme Nachtruhe


----------



## Franky D (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich melde mich auch wieder unversehert aus Holland zu rück das Open Air war einfach mega geil 

@ All die Angeln digges petri zu dein schönen vielen und Großen fischen da habt ihr ja wieder richtig zugeschlagen 

@Andy sehr schöner bericht und geile fotos

@didi welcome 

@Chris ein fettes petri zu dem 85er hast auch ein bild davon


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So auch geschafft,heute Schneider #d morgen kann kommen  ..ich muss aber noch schnell ein paar Kommentare loswerden #c



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Hast du ein paar Bilder gemacht?


 
Jepp s.u. 



andy0209 schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei 6 mann 164 dorsche :vik: und nix untermaßiges #6
> 
> jääääää das war genial :q


 
Mega fettes *PETRI HEIL* #r ob da noch was zu holen ist nachdem ihr da so geräubert habt 



jonas schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich ein ehemaliger Staatsfeind bin...


 
..keine Sorge du bist nicht allein :q



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Chris
> habe nur irgendwas mit 85cm gelesen, was für eine Fischart? |supergri


 
Aal  ein schöner Breitkopf,
sind leider nur 80cm (85 war nur geschätzt)#c hatte nach dem ausnehmen exakt  1048gr. Der geht nächstes WE bei Andy in den Rauch #6

!!!!Sorry habs gerade erst gemerkt Cam liegt noch im Auto, da hab ich jetzt echt kein Bock mehr drauf, Bilder gibt morgen!!!!!



nemles schrieb:


> Eiweiß verleiht Flüüüügel |bigeyes|bla:


 
Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur besserung Tom 



Franky D schrieb:


> @Chris ein fettes petri zu dem 85er hast auch ein bild davon


 
...guckst Du weiter oben 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Franky D (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...guckst Du weiter oben
> 
> Chris


 

hab isch geguckt|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes   

 dann mal bis morgen warten


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hab isch geguckt|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> dann mal bis morgen warten


 
..wenn Du noch ein paar Minuten wartest, ich kann eh nicht pennen, ich lauf mal eben


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..tja dat macht die Sache mit dem Einschlafen, für mich, nicht einfacher, ich kann die Cam nicht finden #d ..bestimmt verloren, naja morgen früh im Hellen nochmal gucken, aber die Bilder bleib' ich schuldig, sorry #c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,Moin,

schweben noch alle im Dorschhimmel:q:q

Bis dann#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nöööö ich schwebe im bootsbau :vik:
moin jonas|wavey:


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin männers...


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Leude!|wavey:

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie froh ich bin, wenn der heutige A-Tag rum ist!
Heute Morgen  bin ich wieder wohlbehalten zu Hause aufgeschlagen.:vik:

War ein sehr sehr schönes, aber auch sehr sehr sehr anstrengendes WE!!!:q:q


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach,du bist heut morgen nach haus gekommen und jetzt schon wieder auf arbeit?


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach,du bist heut morgen nach haus gekommen und jetzt schon wieder auf arbeit?




Ja, leider!

Ich weiß auch noch nicht so richtig, wie ich den Tag überstehe...#d|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Ralf!:m

Ist fein, dass du mit deinem Kumpel mitkommst nach Danske.#6
Werde heute Abend mit Morten sabbeln und dann bestimmt auch ne Lösung finden...

Auf dem Kutter haben sich noch ein paar Leute gemeldet, die auch mitwollen!
Aber erst mal abklären, obs geht, dann sehen wir weiter!:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

wann biste denn im Heimathafen eingelaufen.
Wünsche ich Dir eine schnell laufende Uhr.:q:q

Ralf#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> wann biste denn im Heimathafen eingelaufen.  *03.17Uhr|uhoh:|gaehn:*
> Wünsche ich Dir eine schnell laufende Uhr.:q:q
> ...



Arbeit ist ja Gott sei Dank reichlich vorhanden und die erste Stunde schon mal gut rum...:vik::q


----------



## goeddoek (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Mädels und Jungs |wavey:


Fein, der Bericht ! :m

Das Schiff sieht ja schnuggelig aus #6




jonas schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> wann biste denn im Heimathafen eingelaufen.
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen, Ralf |wavey:

Und bist so lange aufgeblieben ? Das nenn ich fürsorglich :vik: :q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Georg,

nee,nee, bin so gegen 22:00 Uhr ins Bettchen gegangen.
Wie es sich für einen älteren Mann gehört.:q:q

Gruß Ralf#h#h

PS: 39 Tage noch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aufwachen Dirk,

3,5 Std sind schon um:m

#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube, in der Mittagspause werde ich mal den Adenauer Kurzschlaftipp versuchen...:q

Mir fallen nämlich langsam die Äuglein zu!#q


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und pause jut überstanden dirk?
man gut das ich nur noch knapp 1 1/2 stunden muss ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und Dirk, hat Deine "letzte Stunde" angefangen :q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und Dirk, hat Deine "letzte Stunde" angefangen :q:q
> 
> #h#h#h




Nein Ralf, leider noch nicht!
Ich bin täglich von 8Uhr bis 17Uhr im Büro.
Außer Freitags, da fällt schon um 15Uhr der Hammer...:q


Ich geh momentan ganz schön auf dem Zahnfleisch!|gaehn:#u

Hätten wir vor Hamburg nicht in diesem ollen Stau gesteckt, wären wir bestimmt 1 1/2 Std früher zu Haus gewesen!#q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau, Hamburg hat mich auch schon mehrere nicht eingeplante Staustunden gekostet.:c:c

Dann hast Du also noch "einen Stau" bis zum Feierabend

#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Jau, Hamburg hat mich auch schon mehrere nicht eingeplante Staustunden gekostet.:c:c
> 
> Dann hast Du also noch "einen Stau" bis zum Feierabend
> 
> #h#h




Stau Gott sei Dank nicht, sondern eher zähfließenden Verkehr!|rolleyes

So müde war ich glaube auch noch nie!#d


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na jetzt hats unser dirk ja geschafft.
jetzt noch    kurz mit der frau und den kindern beschäftigen und dann ab in die falle,wa?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na jetzt hats unser dirk ja geschafft.
> jetzt noch    kurz mit der frau und den kindern beschäftigen und dann ab in die falle,wa?



häääää wie jetzt das iss ein harter westerwälder der kann noch ein stück :q


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,ich vergaß ;-)
was hälst du davon,ach ne warte schick dir ne pn,nicht das jeder einen kauft und ich krieg dann keinen mehr ;-)


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah,ich vergaß ;-)
> was hälst du davon,ach ne warte schick dir ne pn,nicht das jeder einen kauft und ich krieg dann keinen mehr ;-)



Was mauschelt Ihr da schon wieder#d#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Was mauschelt Ihr da schon wieder#d#h



geheime geheimsache :q


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> geheime geheimsache :q


 

oder so


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> geheime geheimsache :q



Allerhöchste Geheimhaltungstufe:
VLv
Vor Lesen vernichten:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui, hier ist ja alles versammelt...

Moin Leude!#h

Der harte WW'ler ist aber jetzt doch ganz schön i.A.!

Nur noch ne Entspannungszigarette schmauchen und dann geht's in die Falle!

Liz kommt aber heut Abend bestimmt noch bissele schnacken!

Bis morgen


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> häääää wie jetzt das iss ein harter westerwälder der kann noch ein stück :q



Eines schließt aber das andere aus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Eines schließt aber das andere aus



habs schon gemerkt :q:q:q


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und we pardy oder was ;-)
wann der eine mitschreiber oder threadsteller denn burzeltag?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und we pardy oder was ;-)
> wann der eine mitschreiber oder threadsteller denn burzeltag?


verrat ich nich :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tom wann willst du denn aufschlagen


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> tom wann willst du denn aufschlagen



Ich werde kurz nach dem Frühstück losdüsen. Also zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 Uhr eintreffen. Ist nur noch nicht ganz klar, ob Iris und Marcus mit kommen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich werde kurz nach dem Frühstück losdüsen. Also zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 Uhr eintreffen. Ist nur noch nicht ganz klar, ob Iris und Marcus mit kommen.



alles klar wenns den beiden zu kalt wird sach einfach bescheid 150m entfernt iss ne pension


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja marcus musst schon mitbringen,meine frau freut sich doch immer so auf kleine kinder ;-) und wenn du schon dabei bist kannst die iris auch mitbringen


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geburtsdatum 02.09.1969 (38) Dabei seit 21.11.2006 Beiträge 4.652 Blog-Einträge 0

steht doch alles im profil ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Geburtsdatum 02.09.1969 (38) Dabei seit 21.11.2006 Beiträge 4.652 Blog-Einträge 0
> 
> steht doch alles im profil ;-)


wenn das mal nich gefälscht ist :q


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> alles klar wenns den beiden zu kalt wird sach einfach bescheid 150m entfernt iss ne pension




Ne, ist nicht wegen der Kälte, das können die beiden gut vertragen (welche Kälte). Ne, geht darum, daß Dirks Zwerde nicht da sind und er der einzige Kleine ist.


Ähm, Zwischenfrage: Räuchern wir? Hab zwar nicht so viel Raüherbares erbeutet nach derm letzten Mal, aber Aal, Schollen und Makrelen sind in meine Truhe gewandert:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich werde kurz nach dem Frühstück losdüsen. Also zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 Uhr eintreffen. Ist nur noch nicht ganz klar, ob Iris und Marcus mit kommen.



ausserdem hole ich extra meinen neffen samstag früh ab


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ne, ist nicht wegen der Kälte, das können die beiden gut vertragen (welche Kälte). Ne, geht darum, daß Dirks Zwerde nicht da sind und er der einzige Kleine ist.
> 
> 
> Ähm, Zwischenfrage: Räuchern wir? Hab zwar nicht so viel Raüherbares erbeutet nach derm letzten Mal, aber Aal, Schollen und Makrelen sind in meine Truhe gewandert:q



ups haben uns überschnitten.
ja räuchern eine ladung reicht aber hin sonnst kommt holger wieder nich zum feiern :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hilfe,

mein Forum ist plötzlich blau hinterlegt. Weiss nicht was ich gemacht habe;+;+
Hat jemand nen Tipp, wo ich wohl aus Versehen draufgeklickt habe.
War im Profilbereich und plötzlich war ich blau.#c#c
Grün gefällt mir aber besser.

Ralf#h


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geh mal nach ganz unten auf der seite,da steht: AB neu.....
da kannst was anderes auswählen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> 
> mein Forum ist plötzlich blau hinterlegt. Weiss nicht was ich gemacht habe;+;+
> Hat jemand nen Tipp, wo ich wohl aus Versehen draufgeklickt habe.
> ...


gehste ganz runter und kleickst einen neuen style ein unten links haste nen balken


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups matze war schneller #6


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werd auch nicht schon 39 MORGEN


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Firma dankt#6

Wie ich da was geändert habe, weiss ich auch nicht.;+;+
Fällt wohl unter ungeklärte Phänomene, oder er weiss nicht was er tut.#d#d

Nu is aber wieder alles gut, Puuhh:vik::vik:


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja du kannst in deinen profileinstellung auch dein style verändern.wirst da wohl ausversehen drauf geklickt haben.

ist doch aber auch mal von voorteil 
auf knopfdruck-BLAU
und wieder knopfdruck-alles ist wieder im grünen bereich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> werd auch nicht schon 39 MORGEN



lass mich blos zufrieden mit dem zeisch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja du kannst in deinen profileinstellung auch dein style verändern.wirst da wohl ausversehen drauf geklickt haben.
> 
> ist doch aber auch mal von voorteil
> auf knopfdruck-BLAU
> und wieder knopfdruck-alles ist wieder im grünen bereich



na super geht doch :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na super geht doch :q



ujui jetzt hab ich wohl was durcheinander gebracht :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und jonas wieder alles wieder grün


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
Alles wieder grünstens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@celler
Dafür musst Du aber wahrscheinlich 15 Jahre länger arbeiten


#h#h

PS: Wählt mal alle schön S?D, damit die Vorruhestandsregelung bis zum Jahrgang 59/60 erweitert wird.
Und ich in 10 Jahren fast täglich angeln gehen kann:vik::vik:


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na doch schon so aufgeregt das jetzt ganz durcheinander kommst mit dem schreiben? ;-)


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ujui jetzt hab ich wohl was durcheinander gebracht :q



Auch blau? Muddu nur richtigen Knopf drücken, wie Matze schon sagte :q:q:q


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @celler
> Dafür musst Du aber wahrscheinlich 15 Jahre länger arbeiten
> 
> 
> ...


 

dein ersten satz versteh ich nicht ganz und die s.d wird gewählt,überhaupt kein prob ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eigentlich beginnt sowas erst mit 39:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler
war auf " werd auch nicht schon 39" bezogen:q:q

#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Eigentlich beginnt sowas erst mit 39:q:q



Und ab vierzig beschleunigt sich das ungemein. Ich sach nur galloppierende Amnesie:vik:


Ähm, wo bin ich hier eigendlich?#c


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#q#q#q achso#q#q#q

|jump:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom
wir sind hier doch in der Fahrplanauskunft der DB;+;+

Oder

#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Tom
> wir sind hier doch in der Fahrplanauskunft der DB;+;+
> 
> Oder
> ...



Sie wiegen genau 26:87 Uhr beim Ertönen des Abfahrsignals.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh, ich sehe, ihr würdet euch wunderbar mit meiner Oma verstehen...:q#y|rolleyes


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#x  



 |director:heute aber mit verpätung


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich denke, Du lauscht schon an der Matze ähhmmm Matraze.


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtig..
haut rein,schönen abend euch allen noch...


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du lauscht schon an der Matze ähhmmm Matraze.



War eigentlich für Dirk bestimmt gewesen :q:q:q


----------



## celler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber hat gepasst,ich werd jetzt auch pennen gehen ...


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> aber hat gepasst,ich werd jetzt auch pennen gehen ...



Na dann, happy dreams #h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Angenehme Träume|gutenach

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon iss ma mal ein kleines bisschen wirre .wird man gleich fertich gemacht. |bigeyesmööööönsch ich hatte nen harten tach ihr nasenbären :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin djoerni was macht das kriegerdenkmal |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dirksan kannste nich schlafen |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Entweder ist Dirk beim Planen einer neuen Tour, oder der Kopf liegt auf der Tastatur

#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Entweder ist Dirk beim Planen einer neuen Tour, oder der Kopf liegt auf der Tastatur
> 
> #h



meinste? ab und an dreht er sich und er wird hier wieder sichtbar. dann schnarcht er liz brüllt laut und er dreht sie wieder um, und schon iss er wieder weg |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> meinste? ab und an dreht er sich und er wird hier wieder sichtbar. dann schnarcht er liz brüllt laut und er dreht sie wieder um, und schon iss er wieder weg |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

wäre ne möglichkeit vorallem hinterlässt das pennen auf der tastatur schöne abdrücke aufem gesicht


----------



## djoerni (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin djoerni was macht das kriegerdenkmal |supergri|supergri|supergri



das steht noch


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wäre ne möglichkeit vorallem hinterlässt das pennen auf der tastatur schöne abdrücke aufem gesicht



Aber immer noch besser, als sich im Büro beim Einpennen einen Kugelschreiber ins Auge zu piecken:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wäre ne möglichkeit vorallem hinterlässt das pennen auf der tastatur schöne abdrücke aufem gesicht



woher weist du das? kennste dich damit aus |supergri|supergri|supergri ich komm ja hier nich zum schlafen meine frau trägt mich frühzeitig ins bett |rolleyes |supergri

tom erspar dir jetzt deinen kommentar  |supergri


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> woher weist du das? kennste dich damit aus |supergri|supergri|supergri ich komm ja hier nich zum schlafen meine frau trägt mich frühzeitig ins bett |rolleyes |supergri
> 
> tom erspar dir jetzt deinen kommentar  |supergri



Mach ich, ist doch Ehrensache#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:


----------



## Franky D (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa jetzt wo ja noch ferien sind und ich des öfteren abends noch spät am computer sitze um ein paar dj sets zu erstellen kann das schon mal vorkommen das man mal wegratzt |schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa jetzt wo ja noch ferien sind und ich des öfteren abends noch spät am computer sitze um ein paar dj sets zu erstellen kann das schon mal vorkommen das man mal wegratzt |schlaf:



armes keyboard:q


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

armes Gesicht.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nun noch die Granufink nehmen und die Zähne ins Glas.
Denn um 22o Uhr geht hier im Altenheim das Licht aus|schlaf:

Dies als kleine Zukunftsvision für Andy:q:q

|gutenach|gutenach


----------



## Franky D (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> So, nun noch die Granufink nehmen und die Zähne ins Glas.
> Denn um 22o Uhr geht hier im Altenheim das Licht aus|schlaf:
> 
> Dies als kleine Zukunftsvision für Andy:q:q
> ...


 

oha|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> So, nun noch die Granufink nehmen und die Zähne ins Glas.
> Denn um 22o Uhr geht hier im Altenheim das Licht aus|schlaf:
> 
> Dies als kleine Zukunftsvision für Andy:q:q
> ...



dankeschön |gr:|krach:


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> So, nun noch die Granufink nehmen und die Zähne ins Glas.
> Denn um 22o Uhr geht hier im Altenheim das Licht aus|schlaf:
> 
> Dies als kleine Zukunftsvision für Andy:q:q
> ...



|muahah:

Vergess nicht morgen früh die Zähne wieder rein zumachen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nacht gesagt jonas |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Vergess nicht morgen früh die Zähne wieder rein zumachen #6



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Nacht Ralf u träum` schön


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da fällt mir nur noch der hier ein:

"Die alten Zähne wurden schlecht
und man(n) begann sie raus zu reißen.
Die Neuen kamen gerade recht,
um damit ins Gras zu beißen"

Erhardt? keine Ahnung.

In diesem Sinne, allen Bettsüchtigen eine gute Nacht|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielleicht denke ich ja dran, weil im Alter (so ab 39), wird man ja doch schon etwas vergesslich#6:m

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Vielleicht denke ich ja dran, weil im Alter (so ab 39), wird man ja doch schon etwas vergesslich#6:m
> 
> #h#h



|splat:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Duck und wech#h#h#h

|laola:


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Vielleicht denke ich ja dran, weil im Alter (so ab 39), wird man ja doch schon etwas vergesslich#6:m
> 
> #h#h



Andy, Gräm Dich nicht über solche Sprüche.#d 



Vergess es einfach  |muahah:|muahah:



Wirst ja erst morgen zum letzten Mal 3ssig. #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gutes nächtle ich mach mich auch vom acker #h


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja wie, die zwei Stündchen wirst du doch noch aushalten :q


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ja wie, die zwei Stündchen wirst du doch noch aushalten :q





andy0209 schrieb:


> ich komm ja hier nich zum schlafen meine frau trägt mich frühzeitig ins bett |rolleyes |supergri
> 
> tom erspar dir jetzt deinen kommentar  |supergri



Nö, kann ich mir dann doch nicht ersparen...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Liz, noch Fragen|rolleyes|bla:???


Ähm... Edit: Gute Nacht Andy...|wavey:


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stimmt, das hatte ich schon vergessen 
Andylein geht ja auch schon stramm auf die 40 zu...


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo,

dann sag´ich hier endlich auch mal "guten Abend"...#6


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Soooo,
> 
> dann sag´ich hier endlich auch mal "guten Abend"...#6



Ups, Wurde auch mal Zeit, Nabend Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Soooo,
> 
> dann sag´ich hier endlich auch mal "guten Abend"...#6



Moin, Moin Brassenwürger |wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups, Wurde auch mal Zeit, Nabend Brassenwürger|wavey:


 
Ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen! Noch nie im Frühschnack - Team einen Beitrag geschrieben und sich dann kackfrech zur Abschlusstour anmelden...#d
Asche über mein Haupt...


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen! Noch nie im Frühschnack - Team einen Beitrag geschrieben und sich dann kackfrech zur Abschlusstour anmelden...#d
> Asche über mein Haupt...



Frechheit siegt, solange man den passenden Arscx dafür in der Hose hat.#6

Ein paar von der beknackten Truppe hast Du ja nun schon am WE kennen gelernt. Der Rest ist nicht ganz so schlimm, bzw. schlimmer. 
Wir beide hatten auf der Makrelentour kurz das Vergnügen.
Also, Willkommen an Board:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Frechheit siegt, solange man den passenden Arscx dafür in der Hose hat.#6
> 
> Ein paar von der beknackten Truppe hast Du ja nun schon am WE kennen gelernt. Der Rest ist nicht ganz so schlimm, bzw. schlimmer.
> Wir beide hatten auf der Makrelentour kurz das Vergnügen.
> Also, Willkommen an Board:vik:


 
Mein ArsXh ist eh´größer wie deiner, also bin ich sowieso der Sieger...! Und die ganzen Beknackten fand ich extrem gut! Das waren echt geile Typen....
Und an dich kann ich mich auch gut erinnern..
Ich denke, das wir lustig....#6


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mein ArsXh ist eh´größer wie deiner, also bin ich sowieso der Sieger...! Und die ganzen Beknackten fand ich extrem gut! Das waren echt geile Typen....
> Und an dich kann ich mich auch gut erinnern..
> Ich denke, das wir lustig....#6



Den Titel mit dem dickeren Hintern will ich Dir auch nicht streitig machen:q

Die Abschlußtour wird mit Sicherheit wieder eine echte Sause.:vik:

Wir haben am WE ein Trefen bei Andy, und später im Nov. eines bei Liz und Dirk. Vielleicht kannst/willst Du Dich mit einklincken.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen
schnell die kleine MFT-Nachtlektüre reingezogen  




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, ich sehe, ihr würdet euch wunderbar mit meiner Oma verstehen...:q#y|rolleyes


 
Ich sach ja, bringt sie mit :vik:


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Chrissie

So, ich bin denne auch mal wech.#h Sehen uns morgen früh wieder...:vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du bist dann für die Oma Belustigung zuständig :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|abgelehn |abgelehn |abgelehn


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wir haben am WE ein Trefen bei Andy, und später im Nov. eines bei Liz und Dirk. Vielleicht kannst/willst Du Dich mit einklincken.#h


 
Das lässt sich vielleicht einrichten, wenn ich Zeit habe! Dieses Wochenende sicher nicht, aber im November...
Wo am fetten ArsXh der Welt müsste ich dann da hin...#6:q


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Nacht Tom #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das lässt sich vielleicht einrichten, wenn ich Zeit habe! Dieses Wochenende sicher nicht, aber im November...
> Wo am fetten ArsXh der Welt müsste ich dann da hin...#6:q


 
..vom Namen her irgendwo im Weste(r)n, in irgendeinem Wald |rolleyes #c wer weiß mehr


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das lässt sich vielleicht einrichten, wenn ich Zeit habe! Dieses Wochenende sicher nicht, aber im November...
> Wo am fetten ArsXh der Welt müsste ich dann da hin...#6:q




Irgendwo im Westerwald. Sacht Dir Dirk bestimmt, wenn er aus dem Koma erwacht.
Fahrgemeinschaft können wir ja machen.
So, mir klappen die Augen zu... Bis morgähhhnnn#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..vom Namen her irgendwo im Weste(r)n, in irgendeinem Wald |rolleyes #c wer weiß mehr


 
Das hört sich ja gefährlich an! Ich denke mal, das wird der Westernwald sein oder so...
Der wilde Westen....

Ich hab doch Angst so allein im Wald....|bigeyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Irgendwo im Westerwald. Sacht Dir Dirk bestimmt, wenn er aus dem Koma erwacht.
> Fahrgemeinschaft können wir ja machen.
> So, mir klappen die Augen zu... Bis morgähhhnnn#h


 
Na, dann mal gute Nacht....#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hau mich jetzt auch hin |gaehn: 

..und weg


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ca 430 km in den Süden Deutschlands #6 :q


----------



## Franky D (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gn8 chris


----------



## Franky D (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ca 430 km in den Süden Deutschlands #6 :q


 

wat nur so wehnig das is ja noch garnicht richtig süden :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ca 430 km in den Süden Deutschlands #6 :q


 
Das ist ja fast "um die Ecke"....#6


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Nacht Männers |gaehn:


----------



## Franky D (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nacht liz


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Männers |gaehn:


 
Ich werd dann jetzt auch mal lang hinschlagen....

Das Schlimme ist nur, ich muss erste noch meine Wäsche aufhängen....:v


----------



## Franky D (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dan will ich mal den anfang machen um unserem gründer vom MFT mal herzlich zu seinem Geburtstag zu gratulieren alles gute andy

|birthday:


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hej andy, gerade gesehen....tillykke...|birthday:....lass es dir/euch gut gehen...#h#g....bin ja auch in einigen stunden mal wieder in der heimat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Andy

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 39 Geburtstag.
Alles Gute und immer einen maßigen Dorsch in der Kiste.

|birthday:|birthday:#g|schild-g|schild-g

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## nemles (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





Andy, Alles erdenklich Gute zur 

39​




​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin leute 
vielen vielen dank jetzt gehts wieder berg auf ab sofort werde ich jünger :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## bo74 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy.
alles gute zum geburtstag:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin bo schön das du dich auch mal wieder meldest ich danke sie 
denk drann samstag pardy


----------



## bo74 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denk an nichts anderes . 
hatte gestern schon mit majo gequatscht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

super dat wird lustisch :vik:


----------



## bo74 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das hoffe ich doch mal .
hast heute frei ??.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> na das hoffe ich doch mal .
> hast heute frei ??.



nee bis mittag muß ich los


----------



## bo74 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das geht ja noch .quasi nur halbe kraft .lach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> na das geht ja noch .quasi nur halbe kraft .lach



richtisch


----------



## celler (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

moinsen

andy ich wünsch dir alles,alles gute zum geb.bleib so wie ich dich in erinnerung habe.


|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## bo74 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann wünsch ich dir mal noch nen schönen tag . 
ich muß noch bischen was tun . 
ein haus kaufen ist schlimmer als arbeiten . nur steß


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> |schild-g|schild-g|schild-g
> 
> moinsen
> 
> ...



danke matze werd ich tun blos die haarfarbe wird sich langsam ändern :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> na dann wünsch ich dir mal noch nen schönen tag .
> ich muß noch bischen was tun .
> ein haus kaufen ist schlimmer als arbeiten . nur steß



wie jetzt wo kaufste


----------



## bo74 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na in pretzier. das haus in dem ich wohne .


----------



## celler (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> danke matze werd ich tun blos die haarfarbe wird sich langsam ändern :q:q:q


 
hmm,naja wenns dann soweit ist,schorst sie einfach ganz weg ;-)


----------



## knutemann (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an
|birthday:  Andy und #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> na in pretzier. das haus in dem ich wohne .



achso na dann glückwunsch#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an
> |birthday:  Andy und #g



danke dir wolfgang:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,naja wenns dann soweit ist,schorst sie einfach ganz weg ;-)



ach die weiber stehen auf weißes haar:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles gute Andy :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ey Geburtstags Andy San!|wavey:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles alles erdenklich Gute für die nächsten 39 Jahre.:m

Trinke heut Abend ein Duck auf dich!:q


----------



## Liz261280 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Andy #h

_[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]Von den Verwandten viele Geschenke, von mir nur das ich an                        dich denke. Von denen eine Torte und von mir nur ein paar                        Worte. Happy Birthday![/FONT]_


----------



## celler (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh,familie schä... beide anwesend


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Andy! Ab jetzt kommen keine Zahlen mehr sondern nur noch Buchstaben :q

39a, 39b, 39c, 39d..... :q Lass Dich feiern!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke leute heute werde ich einen ruhigen machen geschluckt wird erst am we|supergri

|muahah: son glück dann werd ich ja nächstes jahr garnich 40 sondern 39a#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bist heut Abend zu Haus?

Wenn ja, darf ich dich mal anrufen???|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> sondern 39a



boah eh, ich bin dann plötzlich nur 39L....yiiiiiihaaaa #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> boah eh, ich bin dann plötzlich nur 39L....yiiiiiihaaaa #6



#hDann weiss man ja jetzt, wenn man gut im Kopfrechnen ist, wie alt der olle Fischkoopp ist...


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*










​ 
#g Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 39ten Andy#g​ 
dat wird ordentlich begossen am WE :vik:​


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo erstmal  
ich war gerade an der Elbe..Ergebnis 4 legger Plättchen in Pfannengröße #6 die gehen gleich erstmal in Butter baden  leider ist meine Cam nach wie vor verschwunden #c

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri chris zu den platten des is doof und ärgerlich mit der cam deswegen nehm ich meistens keine ans wasser da muss dann die handycam herhalten oder dann halt zu hause nochmal en vernünftiges bild


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> ich war gerade an der Elbe..Ergebnis 4 legger Plättchen in Pfannengröße #6 die gehen gleich erstmal in Butter baden  leider ist meine Cam nach wie vor verschwunden #c
> 
> Gruß Chris



Schönes Ding!#6

Lass dir's schmecken...


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT - C



> 4 legger Plättchen in Pfannengröße



Petri zu den flachen, laß sie dir munden #6


----------



## Liz261280 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Chris #6
Guten Hunger


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Dank #6

..gleich sind sie fällig


----------



## Franky D (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Petri Dank #6
> 
> ..gleich sind sie fällig


 

na denn mal en guuden


----------



## Liz261280 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Petri Dank #6
> 
> ..gleich sind sie fällig







|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd dann heut abend auch mal losziehen um noch evtl en Schleicher oder waller verhaften zu können mit Raubfisch is bei uns grad so ne phase wo so ganz schwierig zu überlisten sind


----------



## aal-matti (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin

hier kommt noch ein Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag aus der Hansestadt. Alles Gute und weiterhin viel Petri Heil.
|birthday: ​


----------



## djoerni (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

andy auch von mir alles gute zum 
39. Geburtstag:vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri
feier schön!


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris
ziehen die Platten jetzt schon in die Elbe? |kopfkrat
Die sind ja dieses Jahr richtig früh dran.


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Fynn
jau dat geht schon los, wenn Du bock hast komm' vorbei,die Platten sind gut im Fleisch, aber die Großen sind scheinbar noch nicht so richtig da. 
 Aal läuft z.Zt. leider sehr schlecht, ab und zu mal ein vernünftiger Tag, aber verlaß ist auf die Schleicher nicht #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

donke schön aal-matti, chris und djoerni :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bist heut Abend zu Haus?
> 
> Wenn ja, darf ich dich mal anrufen???|rolleyes



ups habs nicht mehr mitbekommen .na klar kannste anrufen.
ich habs übrigens schon bei dir versucht ,hast wohl dein tel verlegt wa :m


----------



## nemles (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ups habs nicht mehr mitbekommen .na klar kannste anrufen.
> ich habs übrigens schon bei dir versucht ,hast wohl dein tel verlegt wa :m



Heyh, Geburtstagskeule#h#h#h
Tag gut überstanden? Oder geht es jetzt erst richtig los?





Vielleicht ist Dirk ja auch in den Keller umgezogen (so wie ich)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Heyh, Geburtstagskeule#h#h#h
> Tag gut überstanden? Oder geht es jetzt erst richtig los?
> 
> 
> ...



jau gut überstanden hab noch ein wenig am trailer gebaut .wenn frauchen da iss stoßen wir noch an :m ja ich weis kann man (n) wieder zweideutig verstehen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau gut überstanden hab noch ein wenig am trailer gebaut .wenn frauchen da iss stoßen wir noch an :m ja ich weis kann man (n) wieder zweideutig verstehen |supergri|supergri|supergri



Den Ruf werd ich wohl nicht mehr los #c#q;+










Dann stoß mal einen für mich mit an. Kannst ja anschreiben lassen, kriegste Samstag wieder zurück von mir:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Den Ruf werd ich wohl nicht mehr los #c#q;+
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mach ich #g.habe doch geb. nu brauch ich nich anschreiben lassen waren ja paar geb. karten mit inhalt bei :vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Andy moin Tom #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> moin Andy moin Tom #h



moin gesacht #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Andy...|schild-g

Ich seh´s gerade...#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke carsten :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach kai #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich sach mal prost Andy! Ich trink jetzt einen auf Dich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich sach mal prost Andy! Ich trink jetzt einen auf Dich



super ich tus jetzt auch #g


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Kindergeschichte fertig, Bierchen aufgeroppt und N'Abend gesacht!:m

Hier is ja wat los!!!|bigeyes

#hNet nur mitlesen, sondern auch schreiben!


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

`nabend, Dirk!|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> `nabend, Dirk!|wavey:




Guuuden Carsten!:m

So, ich bin auch wieder schlafmässig halbwegs auf'm Dampfer...

Werde mich aber auch gleich verabschieden, bissel um's Frauchen kümmern.


Mann, Dänemark wird auch wieder so'n goiles Ding!
Was freu ich mir schon!:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> bissel um's Frauchen kümmern.


 
Mach nicht so doll, denk an die Nachbarn...


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, Dänemark wird auch wieder so'n goiles Ding!
> Was freu ich mir schon!:q


 
Und ich erst, keine Frage....:m


----------



## Franky D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so grad vom Angeln nach hause gekommen konnte ein Aal mit ca80cm überlisten und diese schöne Schleie  http://img294.*ih.us/img294/8629/dsc00134ue5.th.jpg vom Aal gibts leider kein bild da es da schon zu dunkel fürs Handy war


----------



## celler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erstmal petri zu denn fischen,sind ja beide von der größe her recht schön...

aber jetzt noch was,ein anderer verbringt stunden mit dem zusammen packen seiner angel sachen und du bestimmt vorm spiegel  ;-)

bist wahrscheinlich auf die MÄDCHEN fische aus,wa?


----------



## Franky D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> erstmal petri zu denn fischen,sind ja beide von der größe her recht schön...
> 
> aber jetzt noch was,ein anderer verbringt stunden mit dem zusammen packen seiner angel sachen und du bestimmt vorm spiegel ;-)
> 
> bist wahrscheinlich auf die MÄDCHEN fische aus,wa?


 
wat soll das den heißen |bigeyes:q da haste recht haja kann ja mal immer unerwarteter besuch von mädels beim angeln geben so wie heute aber keine sorge mim stylen übertreib ich es nicht vlt nur mal ab und zu so ein bisschen|rolleyes


----------



## celler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann ist ja gut ;-)
musst heut nicht arbeiten,schule?


----------



## Franky D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na dann ist ja gut ;-)
> musst heut nicht arbeiten,schule?


 
nö zum glück nich letzte woche sommerferien muss ich noch genießen und du so spät noch on?


----------



## celler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sommerferien?
wo kommst du denn her,hat nicht nur noch bayer ferien?

ich kann nicht mehr pennen,muss um 4.45 uhr los zur arbeit...


----------



## Franky D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> sommerferien?
> wo kommst du denn her,hat nicht nur noch bayer ferien?
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr pennen,muss um 4.45 uhr los zur arbeit...


 

oha naja mal schaun wie lang ich noch aufbleibe ja fast bayern komm aus BaWü aber fast schön bayer sind noch ca 40km bis Würzburg von mir hier


----------



## celler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach was und dann fährst du bist nach laboe?
werd mich jetzt gleich nochmal versuchen hin zu legen...


----------



## Franky D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach was und dann fährst du bist nach laboe?
> werd mich jetzt gleich nochmal versuchen hin zu legen...


 

haja standart war sowieso für 2wochen im urlaub anner lübecker bucht joa aber im mai oder so fahr ich auch mal für en paar tage nach heiligenhafen zum angeln und im herbst manchmal auch


----------



## celler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja warum auch nicht,paar kumpels einpacken,spritgeld teilen und dann passt das schon.
so ich werd mich jetzt hin  legen,wünsch dir noch ne angenehmen nacht...


----------



## Franky D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja warum auch nicht,paar kumpels einpacken,spritgeld teilen und dann passt das schon.
> so ich werd mich jetzt hin legen,wünsch dir noch ne angenehmen nacht...


 
joa entweder so oder firmenfahrzeug von faddern nutzen wo der sprit von der firma bezahlt wird
a guds nächtle


----------



## celler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das auch ne maßnahmen .
dire auch good night.
bis denne


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen Guten Morgen zusammen.

#h#h#h#h

Hatte gestern meinen schreibfaulen Abend. Schwerste Tastatur Allergie.

@ Dirk
Gibt es eigentlich schon neue Erkenntnisse in Sachen Morten/Dezember.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h
> 
> ...



moin jonas
mußt dir kein kopp machen geht mir auch manchmal so .dann bekomme ich tage lang nich hin irgendetwas zu schreiben.

in sachen morten klärt sich das heute abend.


----------



## celler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ihr 2 hübschen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin matze 
ich denk du bist arbeiten#c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin

Du Hübscher:q:q:q

#h#h


----------



## celler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,bin auch auf arbeit.
läuft hier alles bisschen lockerer...
arbeite eben inner farbPRODUKTION und mommentan ist nichts los auf dem markt.
keiner brauch farbe und ich muss ja irgend wie meine zeit rum kriegen ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,bin auch auf arbeit.
> läuft hier alles bisschen lockerer...
> arbeite eben inner farbPRODUKTION und mommentan ist nichts los auf dem markt.
> keiner brauch farbe und ich muss ja irgend wie meine zeit rum kriegen ;-)



moment|bigeyes farbe |bigeyes ihr stellt farben her ? was für welche ????


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich brauch noch 5 Liter Latexfarbe in hellgrau
Wäre doch schon mal nen Anfang.#6|rolleyes


#h#h


----------



## bo74 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Bo & Wolfgang!#h

Heut ist Gott sei Dank schon Bergfest für die Woche!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!#h


----------



## bo74 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk & Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsch euch Allen viel Spaß beim ollen Andy San am WE!
Rockt den Teich und trinkt einen Schoppen mit für mich...:q


----------



## bo74 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Bo & Wolfgang!#h
> 
> Heut ist Gott sei Dank schon Bergfest für die Woche!:q


 

Stimmt heut is leider schon mittwoch . hab quasi nur noch ne woche woche frei :-(


----------



## bo74 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wünsch euch Allen viel Spaß beim ollen Andy San am WE!
> Rockt den Teich und trinkt einen Schoppen mit für mich...:q


 

das machen wir bestimmt .


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> Stimmt heut is leider schon mittwoch . hab quasi nur noch ne woche woche frei :-(



Tja, das Leben ist kein Mädchenpensionat!#d|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Bo & Wolfgang!#h
> 
> Heut ist Gott sei Dank schon Bergfest für die Woche!:q


 

Moin Männer 
tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen, noch 2 tage :#2: vlt sogar nur einen udRvH...der See ruft :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk, Moin Chris

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Ralf!#h

Sind ja fast alle on...#6

Sach mal, was schaffst du eigentlich?

Bist ja auch immer tagsüber hier am abhängen!:q



Edit: Wer in Profilen lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!#q
Was für Medizintechnik machst du denn? Zufällig was mit Keramikzahnimplantaten???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Dirk,

bin Medizintechniker im Aussendienst und habe eine UMTS Karte an meinem LapTop.
Läuft eigentlich den ganzen Tag. Ich bin in medizinischen Laboren und Krankenhaus Laboren tätig. Da steht das LapTop ständig neben mir, wenn ich nicht gerade verzweifelt auf Fehlersuche bin.;+;+
Bin vollkommen unabhängig und werde von meinem Chef in Ruhe gelassen, solange der Laden läuft.:m:m
Daher kann ich fast den ganzen Tag über ins AB schauen.:q:q

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
Jetzt habe ich bei Dir nicht bis zum Ende gelesen.

Bin Medizintechniker für medizinisch chemische Analyzer.
Das sind die Dinger, die unter anderem Deine Cholesterin, Leberwerte u.ä. messen:q:q

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Jetzt habe ich bei Dir nicht bis zum Ende gelesen.
> 
> Bin Medizintechniker für medizinisch chemische Analyzer.
> ...




Dann musst du dringend mal die "Dinger" bei meinem Hausarzt neu kalibrieren! Die zeigen bei mir nämlich ständig viel zu hohe Werte an...|uhoh:


----------



## Liz261280 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin in die Runde |laola:


----------



## caddel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Mädels und Jungs |wavey:

............................hab ich schon erzählt????

Heute in einer Woche, genau um diese Zeit komme ich in Oslo an und dann gehts weiter nach HITRA.


----------



## Liz261280 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen, noch 2 tage :#2: vlt sogar nur einen udRvH...der See ruft :vik:



|muahah:.... Ich glaub da ruft was ganz anderes...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,Moin Liz

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Moin Mädels und Jungs |wavey:
> 
> ............................hab ich schon erzählt????
> 
> Heute in einer Woche, genau um diese Zeit komme ich in Oslo an und dann gehts weiter nach OSLO.



Moinsen caddel!|wavey:

Was willst denn in Oslo?
Das ist doch's Bier so teuer...|uhoh:

Ach Quatsch, nur Spass!:m
Ich könnte auch schon wieder losmachen.

Dafür hab ich Samstag/Sonntag ein Bogenturnier, welches ich gewinnen werde!!!:vik::q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Caddel,

für was steht die Abkürzung OSLO. Nehme mal nicht an, dass Du in Oslo ankommst und dann nach OSLO weiterfährst#c#c

#h#h#h

Okay, OSLO steht für HITRA.


----------



## caddel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jonas, ich habe es schon verbessert. Meinte doch von Oslo nach Hitra.

Dirk, um wen willst Du nen Bogen machen ???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen "ROBIN HOOD"#6#6

#h#h#h


----------



## caddel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo Caddel,
> 
> für was steht die Abkürzung OSLO. Nehme mal nicht an, dass Du in Oslo ankommst und dann nach OSLO weiterfährst#c#c
> 
> ...


 

Daran erkennt man deutlich die Auswirkungen des Norwegenfiebers.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> |muahah:.... Ich glaub da ruft was ganz anderes...




Hey Baby!|wavey:


Wie meinst'n das jetzt???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen "ROBIN HOOD"#6#6
> 
> #h#h#h




Danke!:m

Heute und morgen Abend mal noch ein paar Pfeile bauen...:q


----------



## caddel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk was ist es denn für ein Tunier?

Vereinsintern oder soetwas wie Krei-, Landes- oder ?-Meisterschaft ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ja, wenn man im WALD wohnt, ist natürlich viel Material, zum Pfeile bauen, verfügbar:q:q

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> |muahah:.... Ich glaub da ruft was ganz anderes...


 
..wat meinst Du jetzt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@caddel

Also, wenn Du zu hohes Fieber hast, würde ich mich opfern und für Dich nach HITRA fahren (sogar kostenlos):m

#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist mein erstes Turnier!:q

Ein Verein hier bei uns trägt das aus.
Bin ich gut genug, dann hab ich die Möglichkeit bei der Kreismeisterschaft mitzuschießen...

Mal sehen, wie ich treffe!
Auge - Hand Koordination ist ganz gut.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man im WALD wohnt, ist natürlich viel Material, zum Pfeile bauen, verfügbar:q:q
> 
> #h#h




Nur das Holz langt da leider nicht mehr...#d


----------



## Liz261280 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Jungs, ihr wisst doch genau was ich meine... 

|
|
|
V












nu aber schnell weg...............​


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wat meinst Du jetzt





Brauch ja wohl Keiner zu erwähnen, dass du an was gaaaanz Wichtiges denken musst! :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich muß mal meine Brille holen....... #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Brauch ja wohl Keiner zu erwähnen, dass du an was gaaaanz Wichtiges denken musst! :q


 
ne eigentlich nicht, ich bin Verpackungsmittelhändler, Tüten sind mein Hauptgeschäft #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> nu aber schnell weg...............​


 
..aber ganz schnell


----------



## caddel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ach Jungs, ihr wisst doch genau was ich meine... ​
> 
> |
> |
> ...


 
|muahaher Tag ist gerettet. |muahah:


----------



## Liz261280 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne eigentlich nicht, ich bin Verpackungsmittelhändler, Tüten sind mein Hauptgeschäft #d




Verwechsel in der Aufregung bloss nichts...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Verwechsel in der Aufregung bloss nichts...:q


 
..ich laß mich hier nicht zu Boardferkelfahnderfähigen Aussagen verleiten, hab gerade meine Stimme abgegeben  ...nicht vergessen...Stimme abgeben :q... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135977


----------



## Liz261280 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ich laß mich hier nicht zu Boardferkelfahnderfähigen Aussagen verleiten, hab gerade meine Stimme abgegeben  ...nicht vergessen...Stimme abgeben :q... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135977



Stimmt, da muß ich auch noch mein Voting abgeben #6 :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da könnt ihr voten bis ihr schwarz werdet!!!:q

Mich kriegt Keiner!

Die Mitkandidaten sind ja viiiel ferkeliger...


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mich kriegt Keiner!


 
..mal abwarten, eines Tages werden Deine Ferkeleien dich reinreißen :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin, ihr Frühschnackers! 

@Dirk: So, hab dann auch mal ne Stimme für Dich abgegeben! :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai!|wavey:


Das aber nicht sooo nett, mir ins Kreuz zu fallen...

Werde dich auf der nächsten 24Std Tour auch ganz zärtlich wecken!:m

















Mit nem frischen Eimer Ostseewasser!!!:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

... das geht. Solange es kein frischgefangener Dorsch ist...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube, von nem Dorsch wärst du auch nicht aufgewacht!

Bevor wir allerdings nächstes Mal auf die Seho gehen, müssen wir erst die verdammte Katze fangen und über Bord werfen!


----------



## bo74 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da könnt ihr voten bis ihr schwarz werdet!!!:q
> 
> Mich kriegt Keiner!
> 
> Die Mitkandidaten sind ja viiiel ferkeliger...


 
mit meiner stimme liegst du jetzt schon an 3. stelle:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> mit meiner stimme liegst du jetzt schon an 3. stelle:vik:




Bronze Medallie langt mir!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lieber Tot als Bronze:vik::vik:

Schätze mal, spätestens heute abend bis Du Spitzenreiter:q:q

#h#h

PS: Serien PN, mit Gutscheinen, wenn Kreuz bei Dirk, ist raus!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bevor wir allerdings nächstes Mal auf die Seho gehen, müssen wir erst die verdammte Katze fangen und über Bord werfen!


 

..ich kümmer mich um die Katze |rolleyes seht ihr mal zu das ihr die Hecke schneidet, bevor ihr hier hoch tobt |kopfkrat ...das laß ich mir nicht nochmal entgehen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Lieber Tot als Bronze:vik::vik:
> 
> Schätze mal, spätestens heute abend bis Du Spitzenreiter:q:q
> 
> ...




Ich glaub, dein Tiramisu auf der Abschlusstour werde ich machen!

Mit extra vielen Eiern. Ich finde bestimmt noch welche, die von Ostern übrig geblieben sind....|gr:


----------



## Franky D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal moin sacht ihr habt euch ja wieder alle lieb  das mit der Katze erinnert mich grad irgentwie an Michael Mittermeier und seine Muchachos


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Beim Gedanke an die Katze seh ich vor meinem inneren Auge den Kerl der nix mehr schmecken kann...|uhoh:|bigeyes|rolleyes

Irgendwie hab ich auch auf einmal keinen Hunger mehr!#d#d#d


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LOL :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin man seid ihr hier schonwieder am tickern |uhoh:


----------



## physio-hunter (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin mein kleiner Digger !!!!
Bin gegen 19.30 bereit !
gruß Diddi


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin didi
alles klar ich mach jetzt auch los inne halle der trailer wartet


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C + D



> hier nicht zu Boardferkelfahnderfähigen Aussagen verleiten





> Mich kriegt Keiner!



Schaun wir mal .....:q


----------



## nemles (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow, das nimmt ja hier Züge an, wie im Chat.

Normaler Arbeitstag und 5 (in Worten: fünf) Seiten zum Nachlesen.|bigeyes

Nabend, alle zusammen.|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Tom#h#h


----------



## nemles (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Ralf#h#h

So, erst mal HappaHappa machen, bis gleich...


----------



## Franky D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Ralf#h#h
> 
> So, erst mal HappaHappa machen, bis gleich...


 
jo das ne gute idee das werd ich auch machen grad eben aus Plauen zurückgekommen also bis später


----------



## caddel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....................und ich wünsch Euch einen schönen unterhaltsamen Abend.

Bis danne:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Tom, gesättigt und zufrieden:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mäuschen sag mal"Piep":q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guts Nächtle#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen  #h#h


----------



## nemles (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgähhhnn


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann das sein, dass Andy auf seinem Trailer eingeschlafen ist

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen |gaehn:
jupp bin aber gerade aufgewacht |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das muss ja nen TRAILER/TRAILIN sein

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eine janz eine wat süße


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann bist Du ja das Boot
Wieviel bringt denn dein Motor und wie ist Dein Tiefgang#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auffen trailer liegt er immer ganz ruhig und schläft


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
So, nen schönen Tag. Werde jetzt mal duschen gehen.


#h#h#h

PS: Gibt es schon was von Morten (bin doch so aufgeregt);+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab gestern noch ein boot zum reparieren reinbekommen daher war ich erst kurz nach 21 uhr zu hause heute abend kümmer ich mich aber .


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer,
einmal werde ich noch Wach  :z :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fühl Dich nicht gedrängt, aber ich bin eben neugierig, ob es mit meiner Kutterentjungferung klappt

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Fühl Dich nicht gedrängt, aber ich bin eben neugierig, ob es mit meiner Kutterentjungferung klappt
> 
> #h#h



ja nee kein thema ich kenn das noch von meinem ersten trip heute abend gibbet bescheid #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> einmal werde ich noch Wach  :z :vik:



moin wat iss dennnnnnn


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> einmal werde ich noch Wach  :z :vik:



Und dann ist FREITACH!!!

Moin Chris,
hab irgendwie nicht mitgekriegt wohin Du dann fährst.
Werde nachher aber mal rückwärts lesen.

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin wat iss dennnnnnn


 
..denn zisch ich mir mein erstes Bierchen, schätze so gegen 11-11.30 an der ARAL in Brietz  danach Endspurt zur Halle, da wird weiter gebechert, dann abstecher zu Dir da gibbet den ersten Malt, dann kurz beim See lang geschaut da muß das ankommen begossen werden..... ich kann auch noch weiter #c :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..denn zisch ich mir mein erstes Bierchen, schätze so gegen 11-11.30 an der ARAL in Brietz  danach Endspurt zur Halle, da wird weiter gebechert, dann abstecher zu Dir da gibbet den ersten Malt, dann kurz beim See lang geschaut da muß das ankommen begossen werden..... ich kann auch noch weiter #c :m



wirste dann nich mehr schaffen denn dann biste hin |supergri|supergri|supergri

so ich mach los#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und dann ist FREITACH!!!
> 
> Moin Chris,
> hab irgendwie nicht mitgekriegt wohin Du dann fährst.
> ...


 
...guckst Du unten die Stichworte, dann müßte es schon dämmern :vik: vom alt BGSler erwarte ich ein bischen detektivisches können |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles klar,

hab irgendwie auf der Leitung gestanden


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wirste dann nich mehr schaffen denn dann biste hin |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> so ich mach los#h


 
..bevor das passiert, muß ich noch woanders hin :vik: 

ich hab heute auch noch ein straffes programm, zum Glück hab ich das Boot gestern schon fettich gemacht 

Bis später
Chris


----------



## bo74 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin .bin auch schon aus dem bett gefallen


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin bo


----------



## celler (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin...
nagarnichts los hier?
gestern wart ihr ja morgens richtig fleißigam schreiben.

glg matze


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze,

allgemeine Tastaturallergie


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Jeden Tach soviel Text kann mer ja auch nicht bringen...|rolleyes

Bin heut auch eher der Leser!:q


----------



## celler (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sieht bald so aus ;-)
bist du denn wenigstens fleißig anwesend auf deiner arbeit?


----------



## celler (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gleichzeitig geschrieben ;-)
@dirk die nachrricht passt ja aber auch auf dich oder bist fleißig?


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> sieht bald so aus ;-)
> bist du denn wenigstens fleißig anwesend auf deiner arbeit?




Na sicher!:q

Bin immer fleißig!:vik:

Egal was ich mache.
Und mache ich mal nix, dann mache ich auch das richtig fleißig...


----------



## celler (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na sicher!:q
> 
> Bin immer fleißig!:vik:
> 
> ...


 

dem ist nichts mehr zu zufügen,klare aussage ;-)
sag mal bist du schonmal mit der ms-forelle draussen gewesen?
arbeitskollegen und ich wollen nämlich am 4.10 mal raus mit ihr.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sitze gerade vor einem größeren Problem;+;+
Auf deutsch, voll in die Schei..e gegriffen#c#c

#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> dem ist nichts mehr zu zufügen,klare aussage ;-)
> sag mal bist du schonmal mit der ms-forelle draussen gewesen?
> arbeitskollegen und ich wollen nämlich am 4.10 mal raus mit ihr.



Nee, soll aber echt ein klasse Kutter sein.
Fast mit Fanggarantie!#6

Chris kann dir da Näheres berichten...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Sitze gerade vor einem größeren Problem;+;+
> Auf deutsch, voll in die Schei..e gegriffen#c#c
> 
> #h#h





Was ist denn los Ralf???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Gerät ist oberzickig und verweigert die Mitarbeit.
Aber ich habe die besseren Argumente. Großer Schraubenzieher,
Strom und Flüssigkeitsentzug.:q:q|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

#h#h


----------



## caddel (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, soll aber echt ein klasse Kutter sein.
> Fast mit Fanggarantie!#6
> 
> Chris kann dir da Näheres berichten...


 

Moin, ich kann auch berichten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Das Gerät ist oberzickig und verweigert die Mitarbeit.
> Aber ich habe die besseren Argumente. Großer Schraubenzieher,
> Strom und Flüssigkeitsentzug.:q:q|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> #h#h




Was denn für'n Gerät?|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein Analysegerät (nix zweibeiniges).|supergri
Sitze hier in einem Labor und warte auf vernünftige Ergebnisse.|rolleyes

#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ein Analysegerät (nix zweibeiniges).|supergri
> Sitze hier in einem Labor und warte auf vernünftige Ergebnisse.|rolleyes
> 
> #h#h



Na, wenn du an was Zweibeiniges mit Strom rangehen würdest, dann hätte ich dir auch seltsame Neigungen attestiert!!!|rolleyes|scardie:


Und das mit dem Analysegerät wird schon wieder...:m


----------



## celler (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ralf lebst noch?
oder war der strom schneller als du?

@caddel
na dann berichte mal bitte.
ist zwar noch bisschen hin bis ich fahre aber ich würde gern buchen da das ja hier in niedersachsen ein verlängertes we wegen dem tag der deutschen einheit ist ;-9
achso,nochwas.dirk hast du in laboe in der brandung geangeltß
wir wollen nämlich dann ganze we in laboe zum angeln bleiben..


----------



## caddel (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Matze, die Forelle ist das Edelschiff unter den Kuttern.
Wird auch viel für Events von Firmen gebucht.

Kpt. Bernhard sucht den Fisch und wird auch meist fündig.Hoffe also darauf, das er auch fährt und nicht sein anderer Steuermann. Der verdrängt dann auch mal andere Kutter von den Fangplätzen, was Bernard nicht machen würde.

Auf der Forelle bucht am generell Vollpension. Soll heißen:
Morgens frische belegte Brötchen und Heißgetränke, mittags dann ein vollwertiges Essen.

Wo man steht ist eigentlich Latte, da man überall gut werfen kann.Vorteile Bug od. Heck sind Dir ja sicherlich bekannt.

----- zum Brandungsangeln.

Direkt in Laboe geht nichts,aber per PN gibt es gute Plätze in der Nähe. :m

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
caddel


----------



## celler (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich danke dir carsten.
achso,es ist also sinnvoll wenn ich im oktober fahren will jetzt demnächst die plätze auf der forelle schon zu buchen ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> ----- zum Brandungsangeln.
> 
> Direkt in Laboe geht nichts,aber per PN gibt es gute Plätze in der Nähe. :m


 

Moin caddel , 
ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle  das am Strand direkt am Hafen, gute Platte Gesellen warten #6



....aber Matze wenn Du hier hoch kommst geh ich mal mit Dir los, haben ja auch noch einmal Aal stippen auf'm Programm, da läufts z.Zt. leider mehr als schlecht #c naja könen wir Sa ja beschnacken :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich danke dir carsten.
> achso,es ist also sinnvoll wenn ich im oktober fahren will jetzt demnächst die plätze auf der forelle schon zu buchen ?


 
..buch ruhig schon, dann kann Berhard Dir direkt sagen, ob an dem Tag ne Vollchsrter anliegt, dann kannst Du noch um disponieren und denk dran, immer einen Platz für den ollen Chris mitordern


----------



## nemles (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> schätze so gegen 11-11.30 an der ARAL in Brietz  danach Endspurt zur Halle





MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bevor das passiert, muß ich noch woanders hin :vik:
> straffes programm
> 
> Chris



Ja, ne schon klar


----------



## nemles (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ein Analysegerät (nix zweibeiniges).|supergri
> Sitze hier in einem Labor und warte auf vernünftige Ergebnisse.|rolleyes
> 
> #h#h



 Und? schon welche bekommen?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und? schon welche bekommen?



Moin Tom,

Lösung des Problems habe ich auf morgen verschoben.;+;+

#h#h


----------



## nemles (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau, manchmal hilft eine Nacht drüber schlafen, bei mir zumindestens. Kopf frei kriegen und weiter...|rolleyes


----------



## caddel (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, manchmal hilft eine Nacht drüber schlafen, bei mir zumindestens. Kopf frei kriegen und weiter...|rolleyes


 

Super Aussage #6 Denn die meisten falschen Entscheidungen werden übereilt, unter Alkoholeinfluß oder in der Wut gemacht. Einmal darüber oder damit schlafen und meistens passt es dann.

Jonas,  ... was schuf Gott im Bösen ?......Krankenschwestern und Friseusen.

Hat evtl. eine dieser Gattungen das Analysegerät zerlegt, damit Du öffter kommst ? 

Ich mache jetzt Feierabend. Kasse machen usw. also..........

Dann bis morgen.

Gruß
Caddel


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen leute 
so hab gerade mit morten telefoniert. er ruft mich morgen zurück .ob die wohnung noch frei ist .leider hat sein kollege aufgehört. das heißt der 2 kutter fährt von momak .mal sehen vlt bekomm ich ihn überredet das er nach fynshav kommt. also irgendwie bekommen wir das schon hin.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wird mit Sicherheit ne positive Lösung, für uns Nachzügler, geben.#6#6
Wie wäre es mit Belly-Booten im Schlepptau.

Schlagzeile:
Entführter Flensburger Fischkutter in Richtung Fynshav geflohen.

Gibt es in Fynshav Mietboote, wäre ja vielleicht ne Alternative.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wird mit Sicherheit ne positive Lösung, für uns Nachzügler, geben.#6#6
> Wie wäre es mit Belly-Booten im Schlepptau.
> 
> Schlagzeile:
> ...



ganz ruhig keine bellys und keine mietboote wir werden das kind schon schaukeln,morten kümmert sich .falls zufällig einer 60000 euro über hat mortens kolleges kutter steht zum verkauf :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> falls zufällig einer 60000 euro über hat mortens kolleges kutter steht zum verkauf :q:q:q



Das ist für die Einnahmequelle eigentlich nicht viel...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich auch keine Bedenken.
60000 Euro Fehlanzeige. |uhoh:
Vielleicht können wir ja unser Taschengeld zusammenlegen und nach der Tour verkloppen wir den Kutter im AB als MFT-Edition:q:q

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Tom

nur noch 3 Stunden |jump: dann gehts los


----------



## nemles (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,#h

Was hat Dich denn aus dem Bett geworfen???
Sehnsucht?:k

So schnell geht es bei mir heute nicht, wird ein langer Tag. Werde morgen nach dem Frühstück los#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..naja ja  endlich gehts in die richtige Richtung, kommst Du mit Anhang oder allein'?


----------



## nemles (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..naja ja  endlich gehts in die richtige Richtung, kommst Du mit Anhang oder allein'?



Diesmal alleine. Wird sonst terminlich alles zu eng.
Frauchen hat nächsten Samstag Strassenflohmarkt und muß noch einiges organisieren, ich sitze Montag früh im Bomber und bin erst Freitag wieder da.
Von daher bin ich schon froh, überhaupt Ausgang bekommen zu haben:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja hat natürlich auch was, aber bei fehlender weiblicher Aufsicht, "befürchte" ich fast ein hemungsloses Gelage :vik:


----------



## nemles (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich muß los... Wir schnacken morgen#6

Fahr vorsichtig!

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau bis morgen

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris
schon aufgrergt,wa ;-)
weibliche aufsicht haben wir doch.du freust dich ja schließlich am meisten auf deine aufsicht ;-)
die aal angel undkutter geeschichte können wir dann ja morgen abend gemütlich beim bier beschnacken...
ist tom dann morgen eigentlich der einzige der in saw am teich übernachtet?

glg matze


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

muss dann auch mal weg.

Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin
mönsch chris schon aussen bett gefallen :l

neee matze sind noch einige andere da #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen
nene ich bin garnicht mehr Müde |gaehn: aber ich hab noch ein paar Sachen auf'm Zettel


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> nene ich bin garnicht mehr Müde |gaehn: aber ich hab noch ein paar Sachen auf'm Zettel



dann schmeiß den zettel doch weg :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann schmeiß den zettel doch weg :vik:


 
..geht leider nicht #c da stehen lebenswichtige Sachen drauf  diverse Ruten  Gerätekoffer usw. #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..geht leider nicht #c da stehen lebenswichtige Sachen drauf



oha dann lieber behalten ,nich das was schief geht.
bring das boot mit zur halle wir stellen es da unter


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oha dann lieber behalten ,nich das was schief geht.
> bring das boot mit zur halle wir stellen es da unter


 
...das mach ich, vor allem der letzte Punkt ist wichtig...._erstes Bier auf Aral Tankstelle inhalieren_ :vik:

ich muss leider weiter  bis später

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das mach ich, vor allem der letzte Punkt ist wichtig...._erstes Bier auf Aral Tankstelle inhalieren_ :vik:
> 
> ich muss leider weiter  bis später
> 
> Chris



alles klar bis nacher ,ich mach auch gleich los


----------



## celler (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das mach ich, vor allem der letzte Punkt ist wichtig...._erstes Bier auf Aral Tankstelle inhalieren_ :vik:
> 
> ich muss leider weiter  bis später
> 
> Chris


 

und vor allem die Lü....tüten nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und vor allem die Lü....tüten nicht vergessen ;-)


 
#u#u#u jaja, nu is auch langsam mal gut :q

Ich bin dann mal weg #h
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann Jungens, ich wünsch euch mal wieder ne gaaaaanz feine Party!:m

Wir sind in Gedanken bei euch!!!:q


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin . ich bin dann auch schon mal wach .
war noch bis 2 uhr am wasser .


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> moin . ich bin dann auch schon mal wach .
> war noch bis 2 uhr am wasser .




Moinsen Bo!#h


Und ging was???


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann Jungens, ich wünsch euch mal wieder ne gaaaaanz feine Party!:m
> 
> Wir sind in Gedanken bei euch!!!:q


 
moin dirk  hab grad mal bei knurri geschaut.
fahrt ihr dort mit ?? 
lg lutz
*Velfjord im Luxusbus  nach Nordnorwegen*

*Wo:**Velfjord**Wann:**22.05 bis 31.05.2009**Wieviel:**685€ p.P. inkl. UST*


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Bo!#h
> 
> 
> Und ging was???


 

nicht so wirklich . war in salzwedel an der jeetze
nur barsche . und 1 graser. nichts vom aal zu sehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> moin dirk  hab grad mal bei knurri geschaut.
> fahrt ihr dort mit ??
> lg lutz
> *Velfjord im Luxusbus  nach Nordnorwegen*
> ...




Yo!:q


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo!:q


 
werd mich auch mal langsam ans meeresfischen ranwagen 
war vor jahren 1 mal in dänemark. sonst noch nie.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> nicht so wirklich . war in salzwedel an der jeetze
> nur barsche . und 1 graser. nichts vom aal zu sehen



Bei uns ist im Moment total unbeständiges Wetter!
Das mögen die Schleicher überhaupt nicht...#d

Vielleicht liegts daran!#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> werd mich auch mal langsam ans meeresfischen ranwagen
> war vor jahren 1 mal in dänemark. sonst noch nie.





Komm doch einfach bei der nächsten MFT Kuttertour mit...:q

Das ist immer Weltklasse!:vik:


Allerdings wirst du süchtig nach Meer!


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei uns ist im Moment total unbeständiges Wetter!
> Das mögen die Schleicher überhaupt nicht...#d
> 
> Vielleicht liegts daran!#c


 
gestern war sternenklar .und recht kalt . 
ich werd das dann in 3 wochen mal an der elbe probieren mit mario. wir müssen am mittwoch erstmal wieder los für 2 wochen arbeiten .


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach bei der nächsten MFT Kuttertour mit...:q
> 
> Das ist immer Weltklasse!:vik:
> 
> ...


 
wenn es denn arbeitstechnisch klappt,dann gerne .


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> gestern war sternenklar .und recht kalt .
> ich werd das dann in 3 wochen mal an der elbe probieren mit mario. wir müssen am mittwoch erstmal wieder los für 2 wochen arbeiten .




Elbe soll im Moment auch nicht sooo prickelnd laufen. Vielleicht isses in drei Wochen besser!


Arbeitet ihr auf der selben Bohrinsel?
Wenn, wo liegt die denn?


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Elbe soll im Moment auch nicht sooo prickelnd laufen. Vielleicht isses in drei Wochen besser!
> 
> 
> Arbeitet ihr auf der selben Bohrinsel?
> Wenn, wo liegt die denn?


 
nein sind nicht auf ner insel . unsere türme stehen auf dem festland bei wilhelmshaven Etzel wenn dir das was sagt


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, Wilhelmshaven sagt mir schon was, aber nur vom Namen!#t|rolleyes

Wie weit in der Nordsee (ist doch Nordsee, oder?) stehen die Türme, wenn das noch Festland ist?;+


----------



## celler (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr süzzen

@dirk,wir werden euch vermissen und natürlich beim feiern an euch denken ;-)

@bo,komm doch einfach am 4.10 mit uns mit,wir wollen von laboe mit der forelle raus.
,,,@all,vielleicht hat ja noch wer bock.
wollen dort am freitag nachmittag aufschlagen,uns im hotel ein nisten,abends in die brandung.samstag dann kuttertour und abends wenns die lust noch zu lässt wieder inne brandung und sonntag mittag dann wieder heim


----------



## celler (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, Wilhelmshaven sagt mir schon was, aber nur vom Namen!#t|rolleyes
> 
> Wie weit in der Nordsee (ist doch Nordsee, oder?) stehen die Türme, wenn das noch Festland ist?;+


 

na du willst doch bestimmt auf angeln vonner bohrinsel aus,wa?


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na du willst doch bestimmt auf angeln vonner bohrinsel aus,wa?





Nee, du Nasenbär!

Ich will da anheuern...|rolleyes



Spass bei Seite, ich hab wirklich mal vor gehabt, nach Öl zu bohren!#6


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, Wilhelmshaven sagt mir schon was, aber nur vom Namen!#t|rolleyes
> 
> Wie weit in der Nordsee (ist doch Nordsee, oder?) stehen die Türme, wenn das noch Festland ist?;+


 
so ca 20 km von der nordsee.
aber zum angeln fehlt uns dort die zeit . die 12 std arbeiten jeden tag erlauben nicht viel freizeit


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> so ca 20 km von der nordsee.
> aber zum angeln fehlt uns dort die zeit . die 12 std arbeiten jeden tag erlauben nicht viel freizeit




Yo, das weiss ich! Aber ist ne Knochenarbeit, die wirklich gut entlohnt wird, gelle!
Und zwei Wochen frei nach zwei harten Wochen ist doch auch ein guter Ausgleich...:q#6


----------



## bo74 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, das weiss ich! Aber ist ne Knochenarbeit, die wirklich gut entlohnt wird, gelle!
> Und zwei Wochen frei nach zwei harten Wochen ist doch auch ein guter Ausgleich...:q#6


 
mit der bezahlung kann man leben lach . 
die 2 wochen frei sind das beste an dem job . 
ich muß dann mal wieder . hab noch bißchen was zu tun im garten .


----------



## celler (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@bo
naja fürn garten hast ja auch bestes wetter...

@dirk
wie lang musst heut arbeiten?
ich werd nämlich jetzt feierabend machen ;-)

wünsch euch allen schonmal nen schönen start ins we...


----------



## nemles (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich hab Feierabend.:m

Gaaannnnz gemütlich die Sachen für morgen packen, die Räucherviecher einlegen, ein paar Bierchen schlürfen und und und....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu hab ich auch Feierabend.
Probleme sind gelöst. Alle Mädels sind zufrieden.
Auf der A1 ist mal wieder die Hölle los HH Rtg Bremen.

Wünsche allen Feiernden eine tolle Party. 
|laola:#g#g
Leider habe ich am Wochenende Rufdienst.

@ Tom
Über Deine Zunge unterhalten wir uns dann später mal.|supergri

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Alle Mädels sind zufrieden.
> Den Trick wüßte ich auch gerne:k
> 
> Wünsche allen Feiernden eine tolle Party.
> ...



Füso? Fas üs müt meiner szunge?#c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Damit ich keinen Ärger mit Honigferkelchenhunter kriege, überlasse ich esEurer Phantasie, darüber zu rätseln, was mir jetzt so im Bezug auf Fischen, Mu..Mietzen und Papa darf Angeln gehen usw., so auf der Zunge liegt.:m
> 
> Wer mich kennt, weiß es in etwa schon



Evtl. diese Zunge


----------



## nemles (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Evtl. diese Zunge



Dü hab üsch ja grade so üm Schzaum halten können:q:q:q
Schzonscht färe mir etschwas Zschräcklisches rautzschgerutzscht|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie jetzt, woooo rausgerutscht:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, woooo rausgerutscht:q:q:q




Das werde ich hier mit Sicherheit nicht schwarz auf weis darlegen, aber den Spruch wirst Du mit Sicherheit höhren.



Schreiben tu ich den aber  nicht.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das werde ich hier mit Sicherheit nicht schwarz auf weis darlegen, aber den Spruch wirst Du mit Sicherheit höhren.
> 
> 
> 
> Schreiben tu ich den aber  nicht.




Meine Ohren werden immer grröößßeerr und gröößßeer.:q:q
Auf den Spruch bin ich ja gespannt. |rolleyes|rolleyes
Dürfte wohl etwas deftiger ausfallen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wenn ihr auf mein Wohl trinkt, dürfte es mir morgen ja super-blendend gehen.#g#g#v#v

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Melde mich mal ab für heute.

Bin schon auf die ersten Meldungen vom Event gespannt.:vik:

Viel Spaß und kommt alle wieder heil nach Hause.#h#h


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche euch allen eine Geile Party.
Ich bin leider miten im Umzug(2 Km näher zur Küste|kopfkrat nur noch 478km weg#6)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

schönen, guten Morgen.#h#h
Stehst Du schon in den Startlöchern, oder leidest Du auch nur an seniler Bettflucht.:q

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (6. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin
Ralf#h

weder noch, ist bei mir so. Egal, wann ich in Bett gehe, ich werde immer zwischen 5 und 6 wach. So auch heute.:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hoffe, Du gönnst Dir morgen früh ein Stündchen mehr.|schlafen

Ich geh doch mal davon aus, Andys Party wird ein klein bißchen länger gehen.:#2:#g

#h#h


----------



## nemles (6. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay, ich reviediere meine Aussage: Egal, wann ich ABENDS ins Bett gehe|supergri


Wenn das so halbwegs wie beim letzten Mal ist (und davon gehe ich aus), wird der/die letzte gegen 5 die Lampe ausmachen.
Und dann penne ich mit Sicherheit tief und fest


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du wirst ja am Sonntag wieder zurückfahren und deinen Führerschein möchtest wohl auch nicht nach Bad Flensburg zur Kur schicken.
Kleines Nickerchen während der Fahrt kommt auch nicht so gut.

So, nu geh ich mal eben Brötchen holen.

#h#h


----------



## nemles (6. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne, alles, nur das nicht. Da pass ich auf wie ein Wachhund.

Feiern ist das eine, Auto/Moped/Fahradfahren das andere. Da angel ich lieber noch ne Runde gemütlich am Teich, bis ich wieder fit bin und versuche Andy um den einen oder anderen Fisch zu erleichtern.:vik:

So, werde jetzt auch mal Frühstück organisieren und in ca. 1ner h aufbrechen.

Schönes WE nach Bremen#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (6. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

tom, grüß die meute schön von mir! viel spaß!
allen anderen schönes woende!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na wo bleiben sie denn?!

Liegen wohl noch alle am, um, im Teich :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai,

vor heute Nachmittag wird da wohl nichts gehen:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Ja das befürchte ich auch


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Bin auch mal gespannt, welche von den Saufziegen sich als erstes meldet...:q

Da ich heut Nacht schon mit nem ratzbesoffenen Celler telefonieren musste, kann ich mir so ungefähr vorstellen, wie's beim ollen Andy abgegangen ist!|rolleyes


Dafür geh ich jetzt Steinpilze sammeln und werd mich ordentlich besacken!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

zu welcher Stunde hat Celler Dich denn beehrt.|schlafen

Viel Erfolg in den Pilzen (was bitteschön ist besacken).;+
Evtl. einen Sack voller Pilze mitnehmen.

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> zu welcher Stunde hat Celler Dich denn beehrt.|schlafen
> 
> ...




Jahhh, besacken bedeutet soviel wie: "Säckeweise Pilze heimschleppen!"

:vik:

Kennen da nämlich ne richtig gute Stelle!

Hoffentlich ist die auch noch so gut...|uhoh:

Werden Fotos machen!


----------



## nemles (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt, welche von den Saufziegen sich als erstes meldet...:q



Määähhhh:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nicht rumzicken:q:q

Nu ma raus mit ein paar Infos von der Teichfront:vik::vik:

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk bei euch gibts steinpilze? nichts chlecht die schmecken sehr gut 

joa ab morgen wirds für mich auch wieder ernst dann is vorbei mit den ferien und die Schule beginnt wieder mal sehen was das so gibt


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend 
..wieder zuhause  ein bischen |schlaf: wär jetzt ganz gut, bin aber gerade dabei Räucherware zu vernichten


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> ..wieder zuhause  ein bischen |schlaf: wär jetzt ganz gut, bin aber gerade dabei Räucherware zu vernichten




Na denn mal guten Hunger!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Dirk, ist der Sack voll#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Na Dirk, ist der Sack voll#h#h#h





Der Eine ja, der Andere nein...|rolleyes


Für Pilze isses wohl noch zu trocken bei uns!

Nur Schirmlinge und einen vereinzelten Steinpilz gefunden!
Aber einen tollen Spaziergang gehabt.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen eine Geile Party.
> Ich bin leider miten im Umzug(2 Km näher zur Küste|kopfkrat nur noch 478km weg#6)


 
..besten Dank Günni  jetzt wo Du so Dicht an der Kyste wohnst, solltest Du immer das Boot startklar haben, falls die Deiche brechen |rolleyes



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na wo bleiben sie denn?!
> 
> Liegen wohl noch alle am, um, im Teich :q


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin auch mal gespannt, welche von den Saufziegen sich als erstes meldet...:q
> 
> ...


 


nemles schrieb:


> Määähhhh:vik:


 
|sagnix das kann man direkt unkommentiert lassen :vik:



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na denn mal guten Hunger!


 
Moin Dirk
...Dir auch oder laufen die Steinpilze z.Zt. auch nicht :m

edit: ein bischen Spät, aber ich bin auch sääähr laaanngsaam an der Tastatur


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..hab gerade von macker gehört das die Laboer Kutter z.Zt. verstärkt auf Makrele fahren #c mal sehen vlt fahr ich Di mit der Blauort raus


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zitat Dirk:
Der Eine ja, der Andere nein...|rolleyes


Das verstehe ich jetzt aber absolut nicht|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann es sein, dass Ihr ein Verschwiegenheits-Abkommen unterzeichnet habt.;+;+
Oder darf es nur EINEN geben, der die nackten Tatsachen ans Tageslicht bringt. #c#c

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Ihr ein Verschwiegenheits-Abkommen unterzeichnet habt.;+;+
> Oder darf es nur EINEN geben, der die nackten Tatsachen ans Tageslicht bringt. #c#c
> 
> #h#h#h


 
..weder das eine, noch das andere 

was mit den anderen ist #c ...ich kann mich an fast nichts erinnern :g|rolleyes:g #h


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..weder das eine, noch das andere
> 
> Ich kann mich an nichts erinnern :g|rolleyes:g #h


 

na dann muss es ja wohl sehr gut und hart gewesen sein


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> na dann muss es ja wohl sehr gut und hart gewesen sein


 
..so und nicht anders :m


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..so und nicht anders :m


 
so muss dat auch :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so muss dat auch :m


 
..mein reden :vik: den letzten hats heute morgen um 8 in die Koje geklatscht, noch Fragen |rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..mein reden :vik: den letzten hats heute morgen um 8 in die Koje geklatscht, noch Fragen |rolleyes


 
oha|bigeyes  das ist geil  so ein ding hatte ich am Freitag auch sollte auf einem Sportfest auflegen gedacht war so von 20-1 uhr daraus wurde dann 20-6uhr und um 6:30war ich zuim angeln mit ein paar kumpels verabredet das war auch geil


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir hatten auch unsern Spaß  Siehe IG MFT


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai 
schönes Ding, wat sagen den die Maße?


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

5,15x2,10x60PS geht guuut :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 5,15x2,10x60PS geht guuut :q


 
optimal #6 |schild-g


----------



## nemles (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na da schließe ich mich doch glatt mal an mit den Glückwünschen |schild-g

Allzeit gute Fahrt und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin Andy,

alles wieder "Fit".:q
Muss ja ziemlich superspitzenmäßig gewesen sein.#g#g
Wie soll da erst der 39a Geburtstag werden.:vik::vik:

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin, Moin Andy,
> 
> alles wieder "Fit".:q
> Muss ja ziemlich superspitzenmäßig gewesen sein.#g#g
> ...




moin moin jonas
kann leider noch nicht so recht schreiben hab da son brutales wanken in den händen |uhoh:  soweit wie ich mich zurückerrinnern kann wars ganzschön hart mit der feierrei :q um 8 waren dann bei mir die lampen aus .:q
biderchen werden folgen #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr scheint ja einen fiesen Virus erwischt zu haben.:q:q

Nennt sich: kongrade Amnesie
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ja einen fiesen Virus erwischt zu haben.:q:q
> 
> Nennt sich: kongrade Amnesie
> :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> ...



jupp ich lass die tage heute mal revue passieren :q:q:q


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin...
war ja mal wieder ne richtig gelungene party ;-)

@dirk
es lag nicht in meiner absicht dich zu wecken ich wollt dich nur an unserer guten laune teil haben lassen ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @dirk
> es lag nicht in meiner absicht dich zu wecken ich wollt dich nur an unserer guten laune teil haben lassen ;-)



ups das iss aber gemein #y :q


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war aber echt nicht bös gemeint .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> war aber echt nicht bös gemeint .



aber hallo du kannst doch die pardy nich einfach in dirks bett verschieben :q:q:q


----------



## bo74 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin .
 ihr seit ja auch schon alle wach


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy

#v der war gut :q


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@onkelz

aber na sicher sind wir schon wach ;-)
ich aber nicht mehr lange,komme nämlich gerad vvon der arbeit.
und was treibt dich schon an rechner?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> Moin .
> ihr seit ja auch schon alle wach



nenn das bei mir bitte nicht wach |uhoh::q


----------



## bo74 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @onkelz
> 
> aber na sicher sind wir schon wach ;-)
> ich aber nicht mehr lange,komme nämlich gerad vvon der arbeit.
> und was treibt dich schon an rechner?


 
mein bub hat mich schon so früh geweckt . 
ab mittwoch muß ich dann auch mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## bo74 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nenn das bei mir bitte nicht wach |uhoh::q


 
du mußt doch sicher heut arbeiten oder ??
ich könnt das nicht ..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> du mußt doch sicher heut arbeiten oder ??
> ich könnt das nicht ..



wer saufen kann ,kann auch arbeiten :vik:


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach jetzt ist das kind schuld ;-)

naja ich werd mich jetzt verdrücken,mir fallen die augen zu..
bis später denne.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach jetzt ist das kind schuld ;-)
> 
> naja ich werd mich jetzt verdrücken,mir fallen die augen zu..
> bis später denne.



rinngehauen |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach jetzt ist das kind schuld ;-)
> 
> naja ich werd mich jetzt verdrücken,mir fallen die augen zu..
> bis später denne.



matze das kostet einen 444 einträge . ui ui meine augen sind schon halbwegs fit :q


----------



## bo74 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wer saufen kann ,kann auch arbeiten :vik:


wer am abend vögelt,der kann am morgen auch nicht fliegen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> wer am abend vögelt,der kann am morgen auch nicht fliegen




:q ich schon! so gegen 8 uhr auf die fresse :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so denn mal allen nen schicken tach ich mach mich los.|wavey:


----------



## bo74 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so denn mal allen nen schicken tach ich mach mich los.|wavey:


dir auch fall nich vom dach ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen
ich werd' mal schauen was die Elbbutts machen, schnell noch Wattis holen und dann am KPK mit djoerni treffen. 

Bis später
Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz |wavey:

Alle wieder gut zuhause angekommen |laola::q

@ Chris u Jörn

Perti Heil #6


----------



## caddel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen Liz,

sieht so aus als wenn die Jungs ihren Kater, entw. auf der Arbeit oder im Bett  Pflegen.

Das muß ja furchtbar gewesen sein.

Hoffe Du hast den nächtlichen Schreckanruf noch gut überstanden.


----------



## Liz261280 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Caddel,
sieht ganz so aus...  bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt 

Muß eine super Party gewesen sein :q Leider ohne uns :c

Und dann noch so ein gemeiner Matze |splat2:
der die Zwei zuhause auf der Couch gammelden und gefrusteten WWler anruft #d


----------



## caddel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich schon gesagt:

Morgen um diese Zeit legt in Kiel die Fähre nach Oslo ab.
................und ich bin darauf.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesagt:
> 
> Morgen um diese Zeit legt in Kiel die Fähre nach Oslo ab.
> ................und ich bin darauf.:vik:



Viel Spaß, wenig Wind und viele schöne Fische :m:m

Schönen Urlaub

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Caddel und dicke Fische!


----------



## caddel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Ihr Beiden.

Wenn ich nur halb soviel Spass dort haben werde, wie ich jetzt aufgeregt bin, wir es ein wunderbarer Angelurlaub.

Mal sehen was uns bei Enni so alles blüht.|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@liz
sorry nochmal ...

@caddel
petri zu deiner tour...


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Danke Ihr Beiden.
> 
> Wenn ich nur halb soviel Spass dort haben werde, wie ich jetzt aufgeregt bin, wir es ein wunderbarer Angelurlaub.
> 
> Mal sehen was uns bei Enni so alles blüht.|kopfkrat




Hey Mann!#h

Ich wünsch dir auch nen superfeinen Urlaub mit vielen diggen Fischen!:q

Mach mal ordentlich Bilders...:m


----------



## caddel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine Fresse, das geht ja gar nicht.

Bin nervöser als vorm ersten Mal ohne Teddy ins Bett zu gehen.----Da hätte sie ja gelacht-----

http://full.storm.no/tv2ver/vaer.aspx?utmx=469671&utmy=7044491&maplevel=2&sted=kvenv%e6r&meter=3

Da habe ich gerade Wetter geguckt. Wenn das so kommt gibet bestimmt dicke Arme und Muskelkater. Denn dann gehts die ganze Zeit Richtung Leng und Co.

300 - 400 mtr. Tiefe mit 500 - 700 gr. Anhängsel.

Wobei mit ner Jerke werde ich auch fischen. Diesen neuen Köder, den Tiefsee-Jerk. So ganz fluffig auf 80 mtr. Tiefe.
Mal sehen was meine Rute so an Schlägen drauf hat.

Angela, meine Frau hat mich für beknackt erklärt. |krach:
Warum?
Nur weil ich 6 Ruten und 5 Rollen mitnehme.

Na ja, eingepackt ist eingepackt. 

Werde mich morgen, kurz vor der Abfahrt noch mal melden. Also bis denne.

#hsagt Caddel


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja wie schon gesagt ganz dickes petri und ich bin gespannt auf den bericht.
glg matze

ps:das mit dem we wodrübrer wir gesprochen haben geht wahrscheinlich an,kommst dann einen abend mit in die brandung?


----------



## caddel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn es terminlich passt auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten komme ich so mal kurz vorbei, ne Schnitte Bier nehmen.


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,oder so....
wir werden ja sowieso vorhewr zu dir kommen,dann können wir ja schonmal bisschen quatschen auch wa den angelplatz und die techniker an der stelle angeht.
bierchen im laden sieht bestimmt nicht gut aus..


----------



## caddel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf sicher nicht.|evil:

Da gibet heißen Kaffee.

Sagt mal zeitig vorher den Termin an. Habe da noch so einen kleinen Geheimtip was die Kutterei angeht.
Oder habt Ihr schon reserviert?


----------



## caddel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Feierabend.

Laden zu und Kasse machen.

Wünsche eine gute N8.

#h#h#h


----------



## celler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

termin wäre dann der 4.10 zum kutterangeln.
was hast denn für nen tip?
wollt sonst bei  bernhard anrufen und reservieren.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin 
was den los? keiner da #c ist doch schon Spät 

naja gestern wollten die Platten nicht so richtig Fischkoop1, djoerni1, isch1  naja mal sehen ob's gleich besser funzt #v

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Chris


> naja mal sehen ob's gleich besser funzt



Schaun wir mal ;+


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal kurz moin sacht und auf den weg zur schule macht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin gesacht.
@ bo genieße den tag morgen gehts wieder los


----------



## bo74 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auch mal moin gesacht.
> @ bo genieße den tag morgen gehts wieder los


 
moin . ja leider  hab keene lust . 
war gestern abend mit majo an der jeetze . 
bei dir am teich hab ich mehr gefangen . da ging garnichts .


----------



## celler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ihr hübschen...


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

@Chris
ja ich komme gerne mal vorbei zum Platten zocken, aber erst wenns richtig gut läuft |rolleyes
Sonst lohnen sich die 200km kaum :m 
Petri für heute #h


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie siehts eigentlich in der Brandung aus, war mal wieder je,mand los? |kopfkrat
Die Zeit müsste ja bald beginnen :k


----------



## caddel (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> termin wäre dann der 4.10 zum kutterangeln.
> was hast denn für nen tip?
> wollt sonst bei bernhard anrufen und reservieren.


 

Moin @ all. Mal die letzten Minuten nutzen.

Matze, buche mal bei Bernhard. Wenn Du hier bist werde ich Dir mal etwas zeigen. Für's nächste Mal. :k


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
so wieder da  dat war heute mehr als mau #d 1 Aal  



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...ja ich komme gerne mal vorbei zum Platten zocken, aber erst wenns richtig gut läuft |rolleyes
> Sonst lohnen sich die 200km kaum :m
> Petri für heute #h


 
Petri Dank #6 ..dann laß Dir noch was Zeit, im moment geht garnichts, das Wetter dreht jawohl völlig durch, plötzlich wieder Hochsommer, dat bekommt den Fischlis wohl nicht #c
..na aber die Anfänge sind gemacht, werd' mir gleich noch ne Räucher-Flunder reintun.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, wenigstens ein Aal!:m#6


Im Moment lohnt es sich wohl nur auf Makrelen...:q

Die besacken sich da ganz anständig mit den Minithunies!


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo kann ich das lesen? hab das nur von macker gehört, der sagte aber auch was von Beiträgen darüber, ich kann nix finden #c ich ruf den mal eben an der ist heute raus mit Eggi...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wo kann ich das lesen? hab das nur von macker gehört, der sagte aber auch was von Beiträgen darüber, ich kann nix finden #c ich ruf den mal eben an der ist heute raus mit Eggi...




Wir haben Sonntag einen Insideranruf bekommen...|rolleyes


Auf der Langeland sind wohl an die 1000!!!|bigeyes Makrelen hoch gekommen...


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha 1000Makrelen das klingt heftig


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wir haben Sonntag einen Insideranruf bekommen...|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Auf der Langeland sind wohl an die 1000!!!|bigeyes Makrelen hoch gekommen...


 
Insideranruf...ok 
ich wußte das man schon Samstag (sry)  die Kutter ham sich alle im Schießgebiet getummelt, ich bin so heiß ich glaub ich schnapp' mir morgen meinen Vater und düs' nach Laboe :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Insideranruf...ok
> ich wußte das man schon Samstag (sry)  die Kutter ham sich alle im Schießgebiet getummelt, ich bin so heiß ich glaub ich schnapp' mir morgen meinen Vater und düs' nach Laboe :m




Ja, wenn ich Samstag ans Telefon gegangen wäre, dann hätte ich das da auch schon wissen können...|rolleyes

Wünsch dir ne ordentliche Portion von den Biestern!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich Samstag ans Telefon gegangen wäre, dann hätte ich das da auch schon wissen können...|rolleyes
> 
> Wünsch dir ne ordentliche Portion von den Biestern!:m


 
na denn  ..abgesagt..Vatern hat keine Zeit  und alleine hab ich kein Bock :g


----------



## Liz261280 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na denn  ..abgesagt..Vatern hat keine Zeit  und alleine hab ich kein Bock :g




Moin Moin #h

Ich wüsste da ZWEI |rolleyes :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du meinst aber nicht die, die noch ca.500km bis morgen früh zurück zulegen hätten |rolleyes oder #c


----------



## Liz261280 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht die, die noch ca.500km bis morgen früh zurück zulegen hätten |rolleyes oder #c



|rolleyes hmmm... :vik:
Was könnte das Leben so schön sein, wenn man nur näher an der Küste leben würde #q


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, heute Abend wird ganz übles Wetter! Es soll richtig Blitzen! :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mann, heute Abend wird ganz übles Wetter! Es soll richtig Blitzen! :vik:




Kai, pass auf, dass nicht noch mal gaaaanz übel der Blitz bei *dir* einschlägt...|gr:


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|sagnix  dumdidumdidum...


----------



## Liz261280 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kai, pass auf, dass nicht noch mal gaaaanz übel der Blitz bei *dir* einschlägt...|gr:



Schätzelein, du bist doch wohl bei der letzten Tour nicht schon wieder geblitzt worden?! |krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mann, heute Abend wird ganz übles Wetter! Es soll richtig Blitzen! :vik:


 
|muahah: |good:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Schätzelein, du bist doch wohl bei der letzten Tour nicht schon wieder geblitzt worden?! |krach:




Nein nein!|rolleyes
Alles in Ordnung, Baby!

Ich weiß auch nicht genau, was Kai da sagen will...#c#c

*Nur, dass ich den "VerrücktenZander" das nächste Mal gaaaaanz sanft wecken werde, wenn der auf irgend einer Tour nochmal schläft!*


----------



## nemles (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auf der Langeland sind wohl an die 1000!!!|bigeyes Makrelen hoch gekommen...



Man, die müssen sich ja richtig besackt haben. Wird eine schöne Sauerei an Deck gewesen sein


----------



## celler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen...
 so jetzt bin ich ausgeschlafen und es kann wieder los gehen zur maloche:v

tut mir ja echt leid für euch und gerade für euch da ihr ja so verrückte meeresangler seit.
das einzige wat man da machen könnte wäre ne kleine hütte hier oben an der see miete(kaufen)


----------



## celler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Man, die müssen sich ja richtig besackt haben. Wird eine schöne Sauerei an Deck gewesen sein


 

moinsen herr österreicher ;-)


----------



## nemles (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin mit Blick über die Donau mit der langsamsten INet Verbindung, die ich seit Modemzeiten hatte|gr:#h#h


----------



## celler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih,mit dem guten alten modem...
so alles fit?


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all



> naja mal sehen ob's gleich besser funzt



naaaaa ja, so richtig los war heute nicht...|uhoh:

bei Chris ein guter Aal und bei mir zum Abschluss noch'n Barsch


----------



## nemles (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> uih,mit dem guten alten modem...
> so alles fit?



Ne, nix Modem, Wlan ist in. Aber so grottenlangsam|uhoh:|gr:

Jou, alles fit. Montag frü um vier war ich doch noch seeehhhhrrr müde um die Augen, aber nun gehts schon ganz gut.
Ist ja richtig geiles Wetter hier mit 27grad und strahlend blauem Himmel. Schade eigentlich, daß man tagsüber arbeiten muß...


----------



## celler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,so siehts bei uns bzw sah es bei uns heut tagsüber auch aus,jetzt wäre hier das optimale wetter um den grill anzuschmeißen,sich in garten zu setzte, und bierchen trinken ;-)


@fischkopp
petri zu eurem fang ;-)


----------



## celler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann mir einer von euch evt eine schnur für meine pilk(boots)rute empfehlen.
hab mir jetzt irgend so nen billig schrott von askari gekauft,beim ersten hänger hats mir die ganze montage zerissen.
würde also gern umsteigen...
hab da die brkley fireline(crystal) und die whiplash im auge,tauhgen die was?
wenn ja welche schnurstärke soll ich nehmen?(sind beides geflochtene)


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> kann mir einer von euch evt eine schnur für meine pilk(boots)rute empfehlen.
> hab mir jetzt irgend so nen billig schrott von askari gekauft,beim ersten hänger hats mir die ganze montage zerissen.
> würde also gern umsteigen...
> hab da die brkley fireline(crystal) und die whiplash im auge,tauhgen die was?
> wenn ja welche schnurstärke soll ich nehmen?(sind beides geflochtene)


 
Nabend Matze
ich hab gleich 3 für Dich 
empfehlung 1: nichts bei Askari kaufen #d
empfehlung 2: keine transparente Schnur für'n Kutter :m
empfehlung 3: zb. Spiderwire,Fireline,PowerPro jeweils 0,13-0,15mm, möglichst gut sichtbare Farbe 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kurze frage an die experten zu welcher der beiden ruten würdet ihr mir raten geht nur um die länge die Shimano Lesath300MH oder die 330MH bin mir halt wegen der länge noch etwas unschlüssig


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri Chris zu dem Aal


----------



## celler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend Matze
> ich hab gleich 3 für Dich
> empfehlung 1: nichts bei Askari kaufen #d
> empfehlung 2: keine transparente Schnur für'n Kutter :m
> ...


 

moinsen aalkönig ;-)

also du meinst die fireline ist ganz vernümftig,find aber in deinen vorgegebenen versionen hat die fireline nicht genug tragkraft,oder?was sagst zu der whiplash?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Franky
Du bist doch recht groß,also 3,30, ich würd ich die 3m bevorzugen, bin aber auch nur 'n abgebrochener Zwerg


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen aalkönig ;-)
> 
> also du meinst die fireline ist ganz vernümftig,find aber in deinen vorgegebenen versionen hat die fireline nicht genug tragkraft,oder?was sagst zu der whiplash?


 
nu übertreib mal nicht, ein lächerlicher Aal  kannst auch stärkere nehmen den Fisch Interessiert das nicht, die whiplash kenn ich nicht, aber wenn nicht Cristal :m


----------



## celler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ne kein plan wie ich auf crystal komme.
hab mal bei e-bay geschaut,die 0,15 hat knapp 8 kilo tragkraft...
werd wohl die 0,17 nehmen die hat bisschen mehr als 10 kilo...
vielleicht aber auch die whiplash,da hat die 0,10 schon ne tragkraft von 14 kilo...


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke Franky
> Du bist doch recht groß,also 3,30, ich würd ich die 3m bevorzugen, bin aber auch nur 'n abgebrochener Zwerg


 


joa die tendenz hatte ich auch zur 330 eben wegen der größe


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zu matzes schnurfrage kann Chris nur rechtgeben keine semitransparenten schnüre die fireline taugt nichst die whiplash ist zwar etwas besser aber ich würde dir auch zur Spiderwire oder PowerPro raten fische beide und die sind echt top


----------



## nemles (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa die tendenz hatte ich auch zur 330 eben wegen der größe



Ich bevorzuge auch die 330er Variante. Hab ich mehr Aktionsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa dann wirds wohl die Lesath330MH werden danke für die meinungen


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wofür willst sie denn überhaupt haben Franky? 

Nur wegen der Größe 3,30m zu nehmen ist sicher auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nene gedacht war sie für Zander und für die Küste und da ich bis jetzt mit allen shimano ruten sehr zufrieden war und ich die Lesath auch schon mal fischen durft und sehr von ihr begeister war wollte ich sie mir sowieso irgentwann auf dauer gönnen


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jop, die Lesath ist sicherlich ne nette Rute, kaufen würde ich sie mir aber nicht.
Aber auch nur aus dem einen Grund, dass mir der Griff viiiiel zu kurz ist. Gäbe es den Blank einzeln zu kaufen, wäre sie schon lange meine MeFo Spinne  
Habe schon einiges male mit ihr gefischt, der Blank ist einfach nur geil #6 Aber der Griff halt...

Naja zurück zur Länge :q
Ich würde mir das gut überlegen, wenn du nicht eine ewig lange Steinschüttung in deinem Zandergewässer hast, macht 3,30m in meinen Augen überhaupt keinen Sinn. So ab 3,20m wirds meiner Erfahrung nach kritisch, kenne kaum eine Rute, die dann nicht zur Kopflastigkeit neigt. Gibt nix schlimmeres als den ganzen Tag mit einer kopflastigen Rute zu fischen #d
Auch sonst bringen die 3,30m nur unnötiges Gewicht und gerade an der Küste auch noch Unhandlichkeit mit sich. 
Evtl. erhöht sich die Wurfweite um 5m, ist aber auch unerheblich.
Die Körpergröße ist doch auch latten  Ich bin auch kein Zwerg und fische trotzdem nur 10ft. Kenne auch keinen großen Menschen der eher von kurzen als von langen Ruten Rückenschmerzen bekommt :q


----------



## Franky D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop, die Lesath ist sicherlich ne nette Rute, kaufen würde ich sie mir aber nicht.
> Aber auch nur aus dem einen Grund, dass mir der Griff viiiiel zu kurz ist. Gäbe es den Blank einzeln zu kaufen, wäre sie schon lange meine MeFo Spinne
> Habe schon einiges male mit ihr gefischt, der Blank ist einfach nur geil #6 Aber der Griff halt...
> 
> ...


 

das stimmt da muss ich dir volkommen recht geben wegen der länge das stimmt meine Speedmaster ist ja auch nur eine 
300er und ich komm mit ihr super zurecht joa das mit dem griff die mag ich lieber etwas kürzer hab ich bei meinen beiden Eigenbauruten auch so gehandhabt das er eher kurz gehalten wurde joa und zum Prei ist zu sagen sie gibt es momentan für knapp 200europas naja werd wahrscheinlich nocmal beide begrabbeln um ganz sicher zu gehen


----------



## bo74 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin .. schlafen wohl noch alle  ..


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen

Schönen Tag, bin schon wieder wech.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## bo74 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin moin |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


 
moin tom . alles klar  bei den ösis?


----------



## nemles (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lutz, jepp alles klar hier.

Nettes Land, nette Leute und geiles Wetter.:k

Nur mein Internet ist so lahmarschig, also wenn ich mit der Post einen Brief schicke, der ist eher da|gr:


----------



## bo74 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Lutz, jepp alles klar hier.
> 
> Nettes Land, nette Leute und geiles Wetter.:k
> 
> Nur mein Internet ist so lahmarschig, also wenn ich mit der Post einen Brief schicke, der ist eher da|gr:


 
und geiles bier haben die auch.  war mal 1 jahr in der nähe von salzburg .internet technisch hängen die voll hinterher .


----------



## nemles (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mit beidem hast Du recht.

Wobei, mit dem Bier muß man schon stark selektieren. Aber das Salzburger Stiegl ist schon recht angenehm zu schlürfen.


----------



## bo74 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mit beidem hast Du recht.
> 
> Wobei, mit dem Bier muß man schon stark selektieren. Aber das Salzburger Stiegl ist schon recht angenehm zu schlürfen.


 

genau stiegl und das zipfer märzen .

und das beste es gibt pfandfreies dosenbier


----------



## bo74 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich mach mich denn mal vom acker . die arbeit ruft.

bis in ca 2 wochen .


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin



Franky D schrieb:


> joa die tendenz hatte ich auch zur 330 eben wegen der größe


 
...dat was Fynn sagt läßt sich nicht abstreiten, ich hab neulich auch ne 3.30 Sportex gefischt, geiler Stock, aber zu lang, in 3m wär die für mich (1,74m) perfekt #c 



Franky D schrieb:


> Spiderwire oder PowerPro raten fische beide und die sind echt top


 
..das kann ich nur bestätigen,Fische z.Zt. auch mit SW&PP,  hatte früher auch schon Fireline drauf, die war auch ok #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ich mach mich denn mal vom acker . die arbeit ruft.
> 
> bis in ca 2 wochen .


 
Moin Lutz
..denn man viel Spaß beim Bohren :vik: grüß' Mario  und kommt Heil zurück #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> naaaaa ja, so richtig los war heute nicht...|uhoh:
> 
> bei Chris ein guter Aal und bei mir zum Abschluss noch'n Barsch


 
Petri Micha,
haben denn ChrisHH oder Actor noch zugeschlagen? oder isses so 'ne laue Nr. geblieben?

edit: habs gerade gesehen, Petri zu den Barschen #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris


> so 'ne laue Nr. geblieben?



beinahe, knapp eine Stunde, haben die Stachler sich bissig gezeigt, dann war wieder Ruhe....#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle zusammen.#h

Ihr habt's echt gut!#6
Will auch soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen...


Aber meine Zeit wird kommen!!!


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Dirk


> Aber meine Zeit wird kommen!!



Mit gaaaaaaaaanz viel Glück in ca.35 Jahren...


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen.#h
> 
> Ihr habt's echt gut!#6
> Will auch soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen...
> ...


 
naja ob das so gut ist?!?!
Ich wünsch Dir nicht das Du soviel Zeit zum Angeln hast |rolleyes Wünschenswert wäre das ihr mit Sack und Pack gen Norden zieht :m so daß wenigstens Schnellschüsse drin sind  ..vor allem könnten wir so öfter mal die Stella zusammen im Angelladen bestaunen :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-Dirk
> 
> 
> Mit gaaaaaaaaanz viel Glück in ca.35 Jahren...




*FALSCH!!!*|supergri

*Nur noch um die10252800 Minuten!!!:vik:
Und das ist Fakt.
*


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *FALSCH!!!*|supergri
> 
> *Nur noch um die10252800 Minuten!!!:vik:*
> *Und das ist Fakt.*


 
..mach doch einfach mal Urlaub an der Küste :vik:


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder hier in Hamburg....das Tor zur Welt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> naja ob das so gut ist?!?!
> Ich wünsch Dir nicht das Du soviel Zeit zum Angeln hast |rolleyes Wünschenswert wäre das ihr mit Sack und Pack gen Norden zieht :m so daß wenigstens Schnellschüsse drin sind  ..vor allem könnten wir so öfter mal die Stella zusammen im Angelladen bestaunen :vik:




Moinsen Chris!:m

Lass mal noch bissel Zeit in Land gehen...
Du weisst, wie gerne Liz und ich das machen würden.

Aber an dem, was wir uns jetzt hier alles aufgebaut haben, hängt ne Menge Herzblut und nochmehr Schweiss.|rolleyes

Noch geht das einfach nicht.

Und unsere Rollen sind doch auch super!
Vor allem eingefahren und drillerprobt!!!|supergri
Die Stella ist auch nur ne Rolle...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..mach doch einfach mal Urlaub an der Küste :vik:



Bald simmer wieder da...#h

Eventuell tut sich da am dritten Oktoberwochenende was auf.
Dachte so an Hamburg und seinen Hafen...

Wir bräuchten allerdings ein Guiding!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Lass mal noch bissel Zeit in Land gehen...
> Du weisst, wie gerne Liz und ich das machen würden.
> 
> Aber an dem, was wir uns jetzt hier alles aufgebaut haben, hängt ne Menge Herzblut und nochmehr Schweiss.|rolleyes
> ...


 
...stümmt auch wieder :m aber die hats mir nunmal angetan :g Schade nur das ich mir das nicht leisten kann :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bald simmer wieder da...#h
> 
> Eventuell tut sich da am dritten Oktoberwochenende was auf.
> Dachte so an Hamburg und seinen Hafen...
> ...


 
Guiding ist kein Thema, aber am 3ten Okt WE bin ich mit Andy und Anhang :vik: in DK, das wär doch was wenn ihr noch ein bischen weiter nördlicher aufschlagt.


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Wir bräuchten allerdings ein Guiding!


Das kann man organisieren #6
Vielleicht wäre sogar ein Ausflug nach Westwood Village drin |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> Das kann man organisieren #6
> Vielleicht wäre sogar ein Ausflug nach Westwood Village drin |supergri


 
siehst Du so schnell kann man hier an die geheimsten Geheimstellen geführt werden  und das ganze noch vom unsichtbaren Geister-Koop


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Guiding ist kein Thema, aber am 3ten Okt WE bin ich mit Andy und Anhang :vik: in DK, das wär doch was wenn ihr noch ein bischen weiter nördlicher aufschlagt.





Uuuhhh! Das ist leider bissel zuuuu weit nördlich für ein WE!
Und Urlaub hab ich leider keinen mehr für dies Jahr...|rolleyes

@Fischkoop,

hiermit biste fest mit eingeladen und eingeplant für die Novemberparty im Westwood!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uuuhhh! Das ist leider bissel zuuuu weit nördlich für ein WE!
> Und Urlaub hab ich leider keinen mehr für dies Jahr...|rolleyes


 
..hab gerade mal geguckt...315km von mir aus #c machbar  naja mußt Du wissen, MFT@Kattegat #c das hätte was


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Mft-d


> hiermit biste fest mit eingeladen und eingeplant für die Novemberparty im Westwood!


siehe Pn


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin
na hier ist ja schon was los...
komme gerade mal wieder von meinem forellenpuffhausgewässer ;-)
hab von 6-10 genau 10 schöne forellen gefangen,hab die 11 euro eintritt also mit sicherheit raus ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri alter Puffgänger  wenigstens einer der noch gut fängt |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hab gerade mal geguckt...315km von mir aus #c machbar  naja mußt Du wissen, MFT@Kattegat #c das hätte was




Ja, aber 845Km von uns.
Also fast die doppelte Strecke, wie wenn wir nach HH fahren...|bigeyes#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin
> na hier ist ja schon was los...
> komme gerade mal wieder von meinem forellenpuffhausgewässer ;-)
> hab von 6-10 genau 10 schöne forellen gefangen,hab die 11 euro eintritt also mit sicherheit raus ;-)




Petri Mann!:m

Sonntag werd ich auch Regenbogner zocken gehen...

Hab Lust auf Räucherfisch!|rolleyes


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Petri alter Puffgänger  wenigstens einer der noch gut fängt |rolleyes


 

tja irgend wie liest man momentan nirgends was von dem grossen fang...
die meisten  freuen sich wenn sie überhaupt mal nen biss haben,mein damit jetzt nicht dich,liest man hier aber des öfteren in letzter zeit


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Petri Mann!:m
> 
> Sonntag werd ich auch Regenbogner zocken gehen...
> 
> Hab Lust auf Räucherfisch!|rolleyes


 

an deinem teich?

räucherfischßkann dir welche vorbei bringen,truhe ist voll.
fahr dann glewich mal los,hab ja nachtschicht und wenn ich gut durchkomm bin ich heut abend pünktlich auf arbeit ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> die meisten freuen sich wenn sie überhaupt mal nen biss haben,mein damit jetzt nicht dich...


 
..ich wär auch höchst erfreut gewesen, wenn da in letzter Zeit wenigstens ein paar ordentliche Drills zusammen gekommen wären


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, aber 845Km von uns.
> Also fast die doppelte Strecke, wie wenn wir nach HH fahren...|bigeyes#c


 
ich seh das schon  ..ich muss aber nach DK |rolleyes ich würde aber auch erst nach dem WE hochfahren, wenn ihr nur an dem WE könnt' :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> an deinem teich?
> 
> räucherfischßkann dir welche vorbei bringen,truhe ist voll.
> fahr dann glewich mal los,hab ja nachtschicht und wenn ich gut durchkomm bin ich heut abend pünktlich auf arbeit ;-)




Nee, unsere Fische dürfen noch nen guten Monat wachsen...

Obwohl, sie hätten ja schon Speisegöße!|kopfkrat:q

@stillmitlesende Liz,

sollen wir Sonntag welche antesten, oder fahrn wir noch zwei Km weiter?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich seh das schon  *..ich muss aber nach DK* |rolleyes ich würde aber auch erst nach dem WE hochfahren, wenn ihr nur an dem WE könnt' :g




#h_*Liebesurlaub, was???:m*_


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #h_*Liebesurlaub, was???:m*_


 
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes:m
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 90110




Ach, was ein verliebtes Pärchen!


Haste J's Koffer schon vor die Tür gestellt???|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, unsere Fische dürfen noch nen guten Monat wachsen...
> 
> Obwohl, sie hätten ja schon Speisegöße!|kopfkrat:q
> 
> ...



Huhu #h
bin am Smilies einfügen |rolleyes

Nein, wir fahren lieber 2km weiter hoch #6


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das wäre ja das erste was ich machen würde...


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Huhu #h
> bin am Smilies einfügen |rolleyes


 
Moin Liz
..schwer am ackern? #6 sehr gut, hab mich schon gewundert warum Du nur liest


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du könntest die übrigens mal schnell füttern fahren...

Musst dir nur bei Rob den Schlüssel holen, hab meinen ja mit!

Sind bestimmt hungrig, haben seit vier Tagen nur Naturkost!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> das wäre ja das erste was ich machen würde...




Hä???|rolleyes

Schläfst du schon?#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Haste J's Koffer schon vor die Tür gestellt???|rolleyes


 
..wer bin ich denn, selbst ist die Frau  ..aber das gehört hier nicht hin :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wer bin ich denn, selbst ist die Frau  ..aber das gehört hier nicht hin :g




Ja, hast Recht!#6


Nur, wenn die weg ist, dann: |schild-g!!!

Sorry, musste nur noch schnell gesagt werden...|rolleyes


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hä???|rolleyes
> 
> Schläfst du schon?#h


 
jo so fast.weiß selber nicht was ich damit sagen wollte.
werd jetzt ergtsmal alles klar machen für meine ms forellentour und die anschliessend und vorherige brandungstour.hoffentlich steuert bernhard wenn wir fahren.
ansonsten haben wir ja noch die brandung das ganze we für uns ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, wenn wir nicht mal wieder Omasitten müssten an dem WE, dann wären wir direkt dabei...:m

Bernhard fährt aber wohl im Moment die Jan Cux!
Also, wenn du unbedingt B. als Skip willst, dann musste da mitfahren.


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach,schei... ich finds nicht mehr.
chris,hab gerade mit den von der forelle tele,sie ist natürlich ausgebucht.was sagst denn zu jancux?weiß wir hatten da schonmal drüber geschrieben,finds aber nicht mehr....


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Partybericht ist im Forum #6

viel Spaß beim Lesen  

..Matze für wann hast Du denn jetzt gebucht und wo Forelle oder JanCux


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, wenn wir nicht mal wieder Omasitten müssten an dem WE, dann wären wir direkt dabei...:m
> 
> Bernhard fährt aber wohl im Moment die Jan Cux!
> Also, wenn du unbedingt B. als Skip willst, dann musste da mitfahren.


 

ach das passt ja,hab gerade mit den tele.forelle ausgebucht
jancux frie
fahren aber erst am 4.10 weiß ja nicht ob bernhard dann immernoch fährt


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Partybericht ist im Forum #6
> 
> viel Spaß beim Lesen
> 
> ..Matze für wann hast Du denn jetzt gebucht und wo Forelle oder JanCux


 
gebucht noch garnicht,nur erkundigt...
wollt hier vorher nochmal fragen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach,schei... ich finds nicht mehr.
> chris,hab gerade mit den von der forelle tele,sie ist natürlich ausgebucht.was sagst denn zu jancux?weiß wir hatten da schonmal drüber geschrieben,finds aber nicht mehr....


 
solange Bernhard die Cux fährt ist das ok, aber mit seinem Aushilfs Skip fahr ich nicht wieder, einmal hat gereicht :g


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> solange Bernhard die Cux fährt ist das ok, aber mit seinem Aushilfs Skip fahr ich nicht wieder, einmal hat gereicht :g


 

naja dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als auf blauen dunnst auf der jancux zu buchen.


----------



## celler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,angenehmen tag noch.
ich werd mich jetzt hin legen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Kai, du alte Schnarchradde!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als auf blauen dunnst auf der jancux zu buchen.


 
mach das #6 ich warte noch ein bischen, mal sehen vlt. schreib ich Bernhard mal an, ob er an dem Tag die Cux führt :g


----------



## nemles (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes:m
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 90110



Muß wohl Paarbildungparty gewesen sein...

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img142.*ih.us/img142/3644/1002399ax1.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber  ganz genau ;-)
moin an alle die schon schoick am arbeitsplatz sitzen...


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mach das #6 ich warte noch ein bischen, mal sehen vlt. schreib ich Bernhard mal an, ob er an dem Tag die Cux führt :g


 
mach das mal und gib mir bitte info wenn du was weißt,dann kann ich mich drauf einstellen


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Tom, Moinsen Chris!|wavey:

Ist bei euch auch so'n feines Wetterchen?

Eigentlich sollte man am Wasser sein...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk Tom Matze
heute morgen Versammlung #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Tom, Moinsen Chris!|wavey:
> 
> Ist bei euch auch so'n feines Wetterchen?
> 
> Eigentlich sollte mna am Wasser sein...


 
..hier isses ganz diesig, die Sonne kämpft gerade  vlt. nachher ne Runde an die Elbe


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist doch schön, dass mal ein paar Leute da sind...

So muss man sich nicht allein unterhalten!|rolleyes


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

einen wunderschönen guten morgen tom und chris aber nicht DIRK     ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hier isses ganz diesig, die Sonne kämpft gerade  vlt. nachher ne Runde an die Elbe




Yo, Nebel war auch erst, als ich losgefahren bin!

Aber jetzt kommt darüber der blaue Himmel zum Vorschein...#6

Sowas liebe ich ja am Wasser. Dann noch ne Pose, die auf einmal in der letzten Nebelbank abtaucht und nach dem Anschlag ein guter Gegner am anderen Ende....




Statt dessen sitz ich hier vorm Rechner und kann ne Plasmaanleitung in Englisch schreiben! #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten morgen tom und chris aber nicht DIRK ;-)


 
was'n dat, versteckte Aggressionen |rolleyes:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten morgen tom und chris aber nicht DIRK     ;-)




Heulsuse!!!#y

Hab nicht gesehen, dass du noch on warst...

Meine Augen sind noch bissel zu, gehen erst gegen neun richtig auf!#t#c



Also: Guten Morgen Matze, du alter Heulars_h! ;-))


So besser?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sowas liebe ich ja am Wasser. Dann noch ne Pose, die auf einmal in der letzten Nebelbank abtaucht und nach dem Anschlag ein guter Gegner am anderen Ende....


 
..mach mich nicht fertig, plötzlich juckt es in den Fingern wie Plöde |supergri|supergri|supergri mal sehen ob ich mir nachher mal ein Paar Wattis ranhol' und noch nen versuch starte, eigentlich wollte ich nächste Woche zusammen mit ChrisHH angreifen  aber ich weiß garnicht ob ich so lange ohne Angeln kann :g


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Heulsuse!!!#y
> 
> Hab nicht gesehen, dass du noch on warst...
> 
> ...


 
#h:m

heulsuse  |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ich du wäre und zu Hause wäre, dann wär ich jetzt nicht zu Hause...|rolleyes|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab mir jetzt übrigens diesen kaputrenpullover bei e-gay gekauft mit dem aufdruck (AB-Celler/Matze) kostet 24.50 kann man eigentlich nichts sagen.bin mal gespannt wie er aussieht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, ich freu mich auch schon wie Bolle auf das Forellenbatschen am Sonntag...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn ich du wäre und zu Hause wäre, dann wär ich jetzt nicht zu Hause...|rolleyes|kopfkrat


 
Ich bezieh' das mal auf mich und muss Dir verd...t nochmal recht geben, was mach ich hier  ehrlich gesagt bin ich erst vor 10 min aufgestanden, aber der Tag ist ja noch was länger :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bezieh' das mal auf mich und muss Dir verd...t nochmal recht geben, was mach ich hier  ehrlich gesagt bin ich erst vor 10 min aufgestanden, aber der Tag ist ja noch was länger :m



Ja, war definitiv auf dich bezogen!

Gut, ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch eben erst aufgestanden, vielleicht würde ich auch sogar noch schlafen...|rolleyes

aber sobald dieser fiktive Dirk dann wach und frühstückssatt wäre...

ja, dann wäre er direkt am Wasser!!!

Nutz die Zeit!!!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt übrigens diesen kaputrenpullover bei e-gay gekauft mit dem aufdruck (AB-Celler/Matze) kostet 24.50 kann man eigentlich nichts sagen.bin mal gespannt wie er aussieht.


 
gibbet da keinen Link :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt übrigens diesen kaputrenpullover bei e-gay gekauft mit dem aufdruck (AB-Celler/Matze) kostet 24.50 kann man eigentlich nichts sagen.bin mal gespannt wie er aussieht.




#hWar da nicht mal was mit diesen Jacken???#c


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal wird in einem ANGELFORUM eigentlich nur übers angeln geredet.
wenn unsere truhe nicht so voll wäre,wäre ich heut aber auch wieder los gefahren


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, war definitiv auf dich bezogen!
> 
> Gut, ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch eben erst aufgestanden, vielleicht würde ich auch sogar noch schlafen...|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Das werd' ich heute vlt noch machen  attacke |director:


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja,da war mal was,aber irgend wie kam keine weitere info bei mir an und ich hab beim e-bay stöbern ja den gefunden und fand den ganz schick...
einmal der shop:
http://search.stores.ebay.de/Bayern...hirtsQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ18084412QQsofpZ0

und das der pullover:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Angeln-Eigenname...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hWar da nicht mal was mit diesen Jacken???#c


 
...kommt Geld, kommt Jacke #c |supergri ich kann mir sowas im moment nicht leisten, muss gegen ende des Monats noch was übergeweisen. Nachher muss ich im Dez die Livebericht-Erstattung von zuhause aus erledigen :r#q#q


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achja,da war ja auch noch was,fast vergessen zu bezahlen,werds dann auch ende des monats machen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja,da war mal was,aber irgend wie kam keine weitere info bei mir an und ich hab beim e-gay stöbern ja den gefunden und fand den ganz schick...
> einmal der shop:
> http://search.stores.ebay.de/Bayern...hirtsQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ18084412QQsofpZ0
> 
> ...


 
achso...Du hattest aber gesehen das auf'm Ärmel "Angelsport" und nicht "Anglerboard" steht |rolleyes:m


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,denk aber mal das er die pullover so fertig bekommt und einfach nur den namen drauf druckt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,denk aber mal das er die pullover so fertig bekommt und einfach nur den namen drauf druckt...


 
dat glaub ich kaum,der druckt wenn das ganze Teil, schreib den mal an vlt kann er den Ärmel ändern #c


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich gerade gemacht |supergri
hätt mir selber auch mal früher einfallen können #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja,da war mal was,aber irgend wie kam keine weitere info bei mir an und ich hab beim *e-gay* stöbern ja den gefunden und fand den ganz schick...
> einmal der shop:
> http://search.stores.ebay.de/Bayern...hirtsQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ18084412QQsofpZ0
> 
> ...




Oh Matze, wo du so alles rumstöberst....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|rolleyes

Weiß Kathi von deinen Neigungen?#h


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#cich hoffe nicht #t


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ist angeln nur wat für schwule |krach:


 

ey ein bischen vorsichtig bitte, hier lesen auch andere mit |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ääähm, versteh ich das richtig???#h

Es *gibt* e-gay wirklich?
Und du stöberst da auch noch rum...#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Es *gibt* e-gay wirklich?
> Und du stöberst da auch noch rum...#q


 
#d#d#d wo der Jung sich rumtreibt |rolleyes


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach quatsch,war nur ein geg...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> das schwul war auf e-GAY bezogen


 
..hab das schon verstanden :g aber kommen wir doch mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema...Den Pullover kann man bestimmt super beim *Angeln* tragen


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler

aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

evt,vielleicht aber auch zum MFT-treffen...
ist dann zwar nicht der ganz richtige aufdruck aber der anfang ist geschaffen..


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Celler
> 
> aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus


 
moin kai

ich merks schon,warte mal noch 2 seiten weiter dann ists wieder vergessen|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @all
> die mitlesen,angeln ist nichts für schwule,nachher krieg ich noch die ganze post vom scheidungsanwalt .
> 
> also,angeln können ALLE...und wir sind nicht gleich schwul




Dachte, eben hätte ich den Sinn deiner Worte verstanden...


aber jetzt muss ich doch feststellen, dass dem nicht so ist!



Na ja, ich denke mal, du willst sagen, dass Angeln was für Alle ist. Egal ob hetero oder homo!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin kai
> 
> ich merks schon,warte mal noch 2 seiten weiter dann ists wieder vergessen|kopfkrat


 
..träum weiter :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dachte, eben hätte ich den Sinn deiner Worte verstanden...
> 
> aber jetzt muss ich doch feststellen, dass dem nicht so ist!
> 
> Na ja, ich denke mal, du willst sagen, dass Angeln was für Alle ist. Egal ob hetero oder homo!#h


 
.. geht mir genauso, aber ich glaub _das_ wollte Matze uns sagen


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Gay, ääähh Kai!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Gay, ääähh Kai!#h


 
..das ist echt link, ich geh jetzt Angeln :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War doch nur Spass...#t#t#t

Tschuldigung Kai San!:m
Ist mir so rausgerutscht!|rolleyes


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jaja,macht nur weiter so,gleich krieg ich ne verwarnung von kai weil ich sowas in die welt setzte und es mit ihm gleich verbunden wird ...

anderes thema,wo gehst hin chris?
in hafen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> anderes thema,wo gehst hin chris?
> in hafen?


 
jepp, leider passen die Gezeiten nicht, aber egal auf ne kurze Runde werd' ich wohl mal hin #6


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,naja gibt doch aber bestimmt noch andere möglichkeiten.auf was willst angeln?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal sehen, ich hoffe ich bekomm' ein paar Wattis dann Butt, ansonsten hab ich noch Tauis, aber auf Aal lohnt eigentlich nicht wirklich #c


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso,werd jetzt erstmal dmax schauen.der angel guru ist wieder unterwegs..


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..warum sacht Du nicht früher bescheid


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mal sehen, ich hoffe ich bekomm' ein paar Wattis dann Butt, ansonsten hab ich noch Tauis, aber auf Aal lohnt eigentlich nicht wirklich #c


 
ne hattest ja schon gesagt,geht momentan nicht so gut .
nicht lang schnacken,schnell los fahren,vielleicht sollst du dein jahresbestfang ja heut um 10.14 uhr fangen ;-)


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..warum sacht Du nicht früher bescheid


 

naja kommt doch jeden morgen von 9.20uhr bis 10.20uhr .
sowat weiß man als angler ;-)


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh,ich seh gerade,bootsangeln auf dmax,sehr intressting ;-)
@dirk,ich guck für dich mit ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris, guck dochmal nach kleinen Gräben, die in den Hafen oder die Elbe reinmünden...

Da müssten die Schleicher doch langsam rauswandern!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> oh,ich seh gerade,bootsangeln auf dmax,sehr intressting ;-)
> @dirk,ich guck für dich mit ;-)




Was denn, Bootsangeln mit AuWa???:q

Von dem könnte ich bestimmt noch was lernen...


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was denn, Bootsangeln mit AuWa???:q
> 
> Von dem könnte ich bestimmt noch was lernen...


 

jeder andere nur du nicht.
auwa könnt eher von unserem "egal was für bedingungen man hat immer" fänger was lernen


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@
chris
er hat mir geantwortet und wird ihn so fertigen wie ich es möchte,sprich AB-Celler/Matze
und am ärmel Anglerboard ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Schneggie!:k|wavey:

Haste die Plagen aus dem Haus?


Schmatz


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz |wavey:




celler schrieb:


> @
> chris
> er hat mir geantwortet und wird ihn so fertigen wie ich es möchte,sprich AB-Celler/Matze
> und am ärmel Anglerboard ;-)


 
na siehste, das hat doch was :m

Bis später
Chris


----------



## Liz261280 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Häschen :k

Jupp, Jungs sind aus m Haus :q
Ihr schreibt euch ja schon wieder die Finger wund... Erst mal 4 Seiten lesen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Anne mit dem Vierradantriebauto!|wavey:


Immer nur lesen und nie was schreiben ist aber nicht nett...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Häschen :k
> 
> Jupp, Jungs sind aus m Haus :q
> Hier schreibt euch ja schon wieder die Finger wund... Erst mal 4 Seiten lesen :q  Sind halt das *Meeresangler Fielschreib Team*!




Fährst du gleich mal nach den Fischen gucken?


----------



## Liz261280 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Fährst du gleich mal nach den Fischen gucken?



Mach ich aber erst brauch ich mal einen Kaffee #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Mach ich aber erst brauch ich mal einen Kaffee #6




Oh ja, das ist man ne gute Idee!#6

Werd auch mal eben zum Automat tapern...:q


----------



## celler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin liz

so werd mich jetzt bettfertig machen und dann in die falle fallen.
wünsch euch noch weiterhin nen schönen tag.

bis später denne

glg matze


----------



## Liz261280 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze |wavey:

Schlaf schön |schlafen :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

hatte in den letzten Tagen wenig MFT Zeit. Aber ab jetzt geht es wieder los.:m:m

Gibt es eigentlich neue Infos betreffend Haus und Boot von Morten.#c
Oder muss ich doch einen Kutter entführen:q:q

Meine Gummifische sind so aufgeregt, die hüpfen schon in der Verpackung rum.

Gruß Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk



> guck dochmal nach kleinen Gräben, die in den Hafen oder die Elbe reinmünden...



gibt es genügend, aber leider fast alle unzugänglich |uhoh:



> Von dem könnte ich bestimmt noch was lernen...



äääähhhhh.........grööööööööhl |kopfkrat........:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf und Micha!

Andy San hat leider noch nicht Rückmeldung gegeben, was Morten so gesacht hat...#d

Der olle Salzwedler ist gaaaanz schön schreibfaul geworden!

Macht sich hier ganz schön rar, der Kerl!;+


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Ralf und Micha!
> 
> Andy San hat leider noch nicht Rückmeldung gegeben, was Morten so gesacht hat...#d
> 
> ...




Andy schläft wahrscheinlich auf dem Trailer in der Halle.
Mit 39 läßt man es ja auch etwas langsamer angehen|supergri

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Oder von Menschenhand unzugänglich gemacht?



Firmen, oder Privatgelände 



> muss es doch auch noch Einläufe geben



wahrscheinlich nur noch in Krankenhäusern :q


----------



## nemles (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Andy schläft wahrscheinlich auf dem Trailer in der Halle.
> Mit 39 läßt man es ja auch etwas langsamer angehen|supergri
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h



Warte mal ab, nächstes Jahr um die Zeit schafft er es nicht mal mehr auf den Trailer. Dann schläft er darunter.:q:q:q


Bin übrigens wieder zu Hause und hab endlich meinen gewohnten Internetspeed.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

hier der zweite Versuch, nach Datenbankfehler und Server ausgelastet.:r:r

Dann mal los mit vollem Speed.

Für Andy gibt es ja noch die Winde.:q:q
Stelle mir gerade vor, wie seine Frau ihn da hochkurbelt.:m

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Für Andy gibt es ja noch die Winde.:q:q
> Stelle mir gerade vor, wie seine Frau ihn da hochkurbelt.:m
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h



DAS versuche ich mir lieber nicht vorzustellen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend
Heute mal wieder Nullnummer..verd..te Krabben; eine wollte sich aus meinem Vorfach ein Versteck basteln und war schon ganz eingwickelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , morgen früh werd' ich's nochmal probieren #c

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Immer fleißig probieren... Irgendwann klappt es auch mal wieder.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Tom

tja bleibt mir ja auch nichts anderes übrig


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Chris


> morgen früh werd' ich's nochmal probieren



Solltest du zum Strandkai fahren.......Schaufel mitnehmen ..:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-Chris
> 
> 
> Solltest du zum Strandkai fahren.......Schaufel mitnehmen ..:vik:


 








...ein Klappspaten ist jetzt immer dabei  

Morgen gehts zum Budeln |rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ...ein Klappspaten ist jetzt immer dabei



super....noch ein paar anständige Bretter und alles wird gut |supergri


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast du noch Wattis geholt ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...vlt. auch noch ein paar Suchhunde, falls die Kiste doch mal etwas tiefer einsackt :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> hast du noch Wattis geholt ?


 
ja 42 hab ich jetzt :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hä ? 12 + 25 = |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> hä ? 12 + 25 = |kopfkrat


 
...ein paar waren trächtig und haben inzwischen geworfen


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was du so alles schwängerst |kopfkrat---#d---


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> was du so alles schwängerst |kopfkrat---#d---


 

..dann nimm' dich besser in acht


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

na, schläft noch alles#c#c

|schlaf:|schlaf: |director:#y

Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin #h

jau ich weis bin ein wenig schreibfaul liegt wohl auch daran das ich etwas ausgepowert bin aber nächste woche steige ich wieder voll ein.
morten hat sich noch nicht zurückgemedet ich klingel heute abend nochmal bei ihm durch.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin #h
> 
> jau ich weis bin ein wenig schreibfaul liegt wohl auch daran das ich etwas ausgepowert bin aber nächste woche steige ich wieder voll ein.
> morten hat sich noch nicht zurückgemedet ich klingel heute abend nochmal bei ihm durch.
> ...



Dann tank mal Deine Akkus wieder auf. 
Hatte die letzten Tage auch nicht viel Zeit zum Schreiben.
So soll es doch auch sein, ansonsten verliert die ganze Sache doch ihren Reiz.
Selbst wenn Morten nichts zusätzliches anbieten kann, gibt es bestimmt noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Dann tank mal Deine Akkus wieder auf.
> Hatte die letzten Tage auch nicht viel Zeit zum Schreiben.
> So soll es doch auch sein, ansonsten verliert die ganze Sache doch ihren Reiz.
> Selbst wenn Morten nichts zusätzliches anbieten kann, gibt es bestimmt noch andere Möglichkeiten.
> ...



noch 35 tage dann tanke ich richtig 

irgendwas bekommen wir bestimmt hin wie gesagt ich ruf ihn heute abend nochmal an.
so muß jetzt los .
bis denne #h


----------



## celler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr zwei...
naja wir sind doch sowieso viel zu viele auf dem kutter,dann wird sich bestimmt ne andere möglichkeit ergeben.dann muss eine gruppe eben paar km fahren...
wir kriegen das schon hin...
wer kommt denn jetzt ewigentlich alles mit?
komplettes MFT?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Ralf und Matze!

Tja, mit der Abschlusstour ist so bissele hakelig...|rolleyes

Hoffe es ist noch was frei, ansonsten vielleicht das Nachbarhaus.#c

 Bisher fahren mit:

1. Andy
2. Djoerni
3. Knutemann
4. Brassenwürger
5. Nemles
6. Chris
7. Dirk 
8. Liz
9. Matze
10. Kathi
11. Schwarzangler69
12. Fynn

Der Holger kommt auch noch mit, will aber nicht aufs Schiff, sondern in die Brandung!
Da der Kutter für 12 People ausgelegt ist, sind wir also komplett 
und nicht viel zu viele @ Matze = Laberbacke|bla:!!!

Falls es diesmal nicht klappen sollte, dann büdde auch nicht traurig sein. Nächstes Jahr starten wir ja wieder durch und machen ne MFT Saison Eröffnungstour!
Dann wird einfach ein großer Kahn gechartert und Alle können mit...
Ich hab da schon paar feine Ideen!:m



So, ich wünsch euch Allen einen stressfreien schnellrumgeh Freitag!


----------



## celler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,ich hab da aber ganz andere zahlen in reinnerung,deswegen hab ich das geschrieben,naja wer weiß wat ich da wieder verstanden hab.

am 3ten oktober gehts auf jeden fall nach heikendorf,bisschen caddel sein laden durcheinander bringen in die brandung setzen mit caddels besten wattis und zur krönung mit der JanCux am samstag raus fahren ;-)
will noch wer mit?
bin gerade mit dem campingplatz menschen am verhandeln.
@dirk
nein diesmal kein zelt,wir nehmen nen mietwohnwagen;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was haste denn für andere Zahlen in Erinnerung?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## celler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne ist schon vergessen,waren wohl die schulden die ich nmoch habe ;-)
ne kein plan,irgend wie hab ich bei andy was anderes gehört,kann aber auch sein das ich mich jetzt irre .sorry für die verwirrung


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ne ist schon vergessen,waren wohl die schulden die ich nmoch habe ;-)
> ne kein plan,irgend wie hab ich bei andy was anderes gehört,kann aber auch sein das ich mich jetzt irre .sorry für die verwirrung




Gut!
Hab eben nochmal in der IG geguckt...
Da stand und steht nämlich auch nix anderes drinne!


Wenn man keinen Plan hat, dann einfach manchmal besser nix schreiben!!!:q (Gelinde ausgedrückt)

Andy und ich, wir planen das schon richtig. Wenn wir Einen brauchen, zum Verwirrung stiften, dann sagen wir Bescheid.:q


Wie gesagt, da wir (das MFT) ja jetzt ganz schön gewachsen sind, brauchen wir für die nächste Tour auf jeden Fall nen größeren Kutter und auch ne andere Bleibe...
Mal gucken, wo wir nächste Saison starten!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk, Moin Celler,

Celler meint wahrscheinlich die Leutchen die noch gerne mitgekommen wären, wenn 2ter Kutter und ganzes Haus klappen würde.

@Dirk
Da hattest Du doch schon eine Liste von Intessenten reingestellt.
WickesWalleye,Maok,Ralf usw...usw......

Ralf#h#h


----------



## celler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,schlechten tag heut oder was?
naja,noch viel spaß @ work, ich leg mich jetzt hin.

ps:ich zweifel keineswegs an der planung...


----------



## celler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Dirk, Moin Celler,
> 
> Celler meint wahrscheinlich die Leutchen die noch gerne mitgekommen wären, wenn 2ter Kutter und ganzes Haus klappen würde.
> 
> ...


 

richtig,dass mein ich,habs dann nur falsch rüber gebracht,bzw falsch verstanden...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,schlechten tag heut oder was?
> naja,noch viel spaß @ work, ich leg mich jetzt hin.
> 
> ps:ich zweifel keineswegs an der planung...




Hach Mann, so böse sollte das jetzt auch nicht rüber kommen!|rolleyes


!!!SORRY!!!

Wollte halt nur nochmal klarstellen...:q


Good night#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> na, schläft noch alles#c#c
> 
> |schlaf:|schlaf: |director:#y


 
äh nö  schon weg, auf'm Weg zum Angeln :vik:

..Langschläfer #d:q




andy0209 schrieb:


> noch 35 tage dann tanke ich richtig


 
Moin Andy
nur noch 35 tage :m :k sääähr gut 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Good night#h


 
Dir auch einen schönen bald Feierabend #6

Sehr schöner Tag heute  'n büschen Windig, aber die 4 Platte hat's nicht gestört... 

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/3982/12092008022rz5.jpg

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/8855/12092008025ab3.jpg

mal sehen vlt. heut' abend noch mal nachlegen, Fischkoop hatte bei den Platten heute kein Glück, dafür konnte er später noch Zander verhaften #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja feinstens Alter!#6#6#6

Lass dir die gutschmecken!

Hmmm, ich auch will....:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja feinstens Alter!#6#6#6
> 
> Lass dir die gutschmecken!
> 
> Hmmm, ich auch will....:q


 
..achja das hat ich ganz vergessen, wollt' ihr im Okt. hochkommen? Perfekter Zeitpunkt für Platte #6 ..hatte mit Koop vorhin kurz mal das "Guiding" angeschnitten, sach bescheid der Hafen wartet


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch, schöne Platte. #6#6
Kann man ja richtig neidisch werden.
Muss leider noch 28 Tage ausharren, bevor ich zuschlagen kann.:c:c

Gruß vom Langschläfer#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..achja das hat ich ganz vergessen, wollt' ihr im Okt. hochkommen? Perfekter Zeitpunkt für Platte #6 ..hatte mit Koop vorhin kurz mal das "Guiding" angeschnitten, sach bescheid der Hafen wartet




Jahhh! Das ist eigentlich fest geplant...:q

Weiß nur außer mir noch Keiner von!


Aber ich denk schon, dass das klappen wird.


Langen da meine Feederruten bzw. Karpfenruten?

Brandungsklamotten hab ich leider keine, weißte ja...#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jahhh! Das ist eigentlich fest geplant...:q
> 
> Weiß nur außer mir noch Keiner von!
> 
> ...


 
..bestens :m zu den Ruten muss sich Herr Koop mal äußern #c ...aber Brandungsklamotten brauchts auf den Kaimauern zum Glück keine...Auto ran,Auto auf, Ruten raus, Angeln :g
...was sind eigentlich BK? ;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, schöne Platte. #6#6
> Kann man ja richtig neidisch werden.
> Muss leider noch 28 Tage ausharren, bevor ich zuschlagen kann.:c:c
> 
> Gruß vom Langschläfer#h#h


 
Danke, bloß kein Neid  28 tage sind natürlich der Hammer  mich juckts jetzt schon wieder, zum Glück "muss" ich noch Wattis verangeln :m


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris, Petri zu den Platten.
Geht wohl langsam los im Hafen mit den Viechern. Werde ich wohl bald mal zum üben mit Dir (also Du mit mir meine ich, oder so) losziehen müssen:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
wenn Du Brandungsruten/Rollen/Ständer brauchst, kannst Du gerne von mir ausleihen. :m:m
Eben schnell in Bremen gestoppt und eingepackt.
Allerdings erst nach dem 19.10., da wir dann erst von Lolland wiederkommen.

Ralf#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bestens :m zu den Ruten muss sich Herr Koop mal äußern #c ...aber Brandungsklamotten brauchts auf den Kaimauern zum Glück keine...Auto ran,Auto auf, Ruten raus, Angeln :g
> ...was sind eigentlich BK? ;+




BK = 4,2m Ruten Wg >200g, digge Meeresrollen und Dreibeinrutenständer:q


@Ralf,

genau um das WE vom 17ten - 19ten Oktober gehts doch...
Trotzdem Danke!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade auch, wußte nicht, dass es genau um dieses Wochenende geht.#c#c

Ralf #h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kein Ding Mann!:m

Mit meinen Feederruten werfe ich auch sonst Körbe mit 100-150g. Sollte also funzen...:q
Und die Karpfenruten stecken auch 100g Bleie weg!

Nur wenns >150g wird muss ich passen.
Obwohl, ich hab noch so ne wüste Dega Pilk Rute in 3,60m mit 200g Wg. Die hab ich mir mal im Zustand geistiger Umnachtung gekauft. Mit der sollte man da eigentlich auch was reißen können! Nur Drillspass kommt damit eher nicht auf...


----------



## Franky D (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hi an alle 

@ Chris schicke platten sind dat geworden


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> BK = 4,2m Ruten Wg >200g, digge Meeresrollen und Dreibeinrutenständer:q


 
..sach doch gleich das Du Brandungsklamotten meinst |rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ 


> Fischkoop hatte bei den Platten heute kein Glück, dafür konnte er später noch Zander verhaften


Bilder und Kurzbericht bei den Schuppenaalen

Und das hier will ich euch auch nicht vorenthalen   

Er wollte niiiiiiiiiie wieder buddeln, ist aber noch vollkommen in Übung :vik:

und gleich geht es wieder los.....#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris, du bist der Sandgott!!!#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr dürft mich Sandmann nennen 

Diesmal hats zum Glück meinen Kumpel Timo erwischt  ...nebenan stand noch ein LKW+Auflieger, auch im Sand versackt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz schön tückisch der Untergrund da!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ganz schön tückisch der Untergrund da!|rolleyes


 
...fiesester HHer Treibsand #d
..aber das passiert nur einmal. Nach dem gebuddel, denkt man beim nächsten mal erst und fährt(/wendet ) dann


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sandmann, lieber Sandmann es ist doch schon soweit:q:q:q

Ein Buttler vor dem Herren. Mit Baggern kennst Du Dich ja bestens aus.|uhoh:|rolleyes
Hauptsache, Ihr habt die Karre wieder flott gekriegt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sandmann, lieber Sandmann es ist doch schon soweit:q:q:q
> 
> Ein Buttler vor dem Herren. Mit Baggern kennst Du Dich ja bestens aus.|uhoh:|rolleyes
> Hauptsache, Ihr habt die Karre wieder flott gekriegt.


 
|sagnix
..mir nieselt immernoch Sand aus allen Poren |evil:


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |sagnix
> ..mir nieselt immernoch Sand aus allen Poren |evil:



Gut paniert ist halb gewonnen...


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wobei....;+#c|kopfkrat


Dieses Maulwurfsyndrom erklärt langsam auch diese dunkle Brille :g, die er permanent trägt.

Dieses arme Lebewesen wohnt im falschen Körper.:c

Das Tageslicht muß für unseren lichtscheuen Mundschmeiß doch die Hölle bedeuten.|uhoh:

Also, Kinnings, wir gehen aus Respekt zu MFT-Chris (*M*aulwurf  *F*alscher *T*orso) zukünftig nur noch Nachtangeln mit ihm.


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Weihnachtsgeschenk für Chris ist bestellt...
Eimer mit Schaufel und Harke.....|supergri



> zu den Ruten muss sich Herr Koop mal äußern



Feederruten gehen nur bedingt...
Wenn viel Kraut in der Elbe ist, gibt es Probleme...
Brandungsruten wären schon ok, oder aber 3 Meterruten mit ohen Wurfgewicht.
Montagen = Buttsysteme, oder (besser) Einzelhakenmontage #h


----------



## Macker (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris bin heute mal einen tag zuhause schaue doch mal auf den Wind ob in der Zeit von so bis do was mit Kleinboot geht.
Weil dann geht mein Kutter bis April in die Winterpause ach ja Makrelen waren mitte der woche wieder weg aber am Di 9 Dorsch 2 Schöne Platten und einen großen wittel div. Platten und Wittels Schwimmen wieder.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk! |wavey:


Ich kann hier aus Zeitmangel nicht die letzten 300 Seiten lesen, aber wie sieht es jetzt eigentl. aus mit dem 2.ten Kutter? |kopfkrat

|supergri
LG, WW


----------



## Franky D (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

treibsand im HH? so weit is dat schon nun durch die klima veränderung herschen nun dort schon Wüstenverhältnisse


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, und so etwas bringt mich auf die Palme (welche im meinem Vorgarten mit Kokosnüssen nach mir wirft)|supergri#h


----------



## Franky D (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, und so etwas bringt mich auf die Palme (welche im meinem Vorgarten mit Kokosnüssen nach mir wirft)|supergri#h


 
|supergri was nich so alles passiert


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Tageslicht muß für unseren lichtscheuen Mundschmeiß doch die Hölle bedeuten.|uhoh:
> 
> Also, Kinnings, wir gehen aus Respekt zu MFT-Chris (*M*aulwurf *F*alscher *T*orso) zukünftig nur noch Nachtangeln mit ihm.


 
..zur Strafe geh ich nachher nochmal am KPK räubern :vik:



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Das Weihnachtsgeschenk für Chris ist bestellt...
> Eimer mit Schaufel und Harke.....|supergri


 
..das ist doch mal ne Anständige Sache #6



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Chris bin heute mal einen tag zuhause schaue doch mal auf den Wind ob in der Zeit von so bis do was mit Kleinboot geht.
> Weil dann geht mein Kutter bis April in die Winterpause ach ja Makrelen waren mitte der woche wieder weg aber am Di 9 Dorsch 2 Schöne Platten und einen großen wittel div. Platten und Wittels Schwimmen wieder.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
..konntest Du denn noch Makrelis ziehen oder waren die schon weg als Du draußen warst #c ..nächste Woche ist auf jeden Fall was drin, wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## Franky D (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so mein entschluss ist gefallen werd mir nun morgen die Lesath in 330MH zulegen 

vlt für das ein oder andere schnäpchnen gut die haben grad relativ sehr günstige angebote http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...23_sida664e3cd08034b252178fe76d638205f_x1.htm


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @
> 
> Bilder und Kurzbericht bei den Schuppenaalen
> 
> ...





 ich will ja nix  

  aber kauft euch mal nen dicken für solch aktionen


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich will ja nix
> 
> aber kauft euch mal nen dicken für solch aktionen



Chris hat mittlerweile bestimmt aufgerüstet.
Immer Hacke, Spaten und Matten dabei.

Dauert zwar länger als mit nem Fronti, bringt aber mehr Bewegung und ist gesünder....:m


----------



## Liz261280 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich will ja nix
> 
> aber kauft euch mal nen dicken für solch aktionen



Er ist wieder unter den Lebenden 


Nabend Andy #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Chris hat mittlerweile bestimmt aufgerüstet.
> Immer Hacke, Spaten und Matten dabei.
> 
> Dauert zwar länger als mit nem Fronti, bringt aber mehr Bewegung und ist gesünder....:m



wie schick iss doch ein höher gelegtes fahrwerk, allrad, untersetzt und 265iger schlappen dazu noch ein paar brüllende pferde unter der haube


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Er ist wieder unter den Lebenden
> 
> 
> Nabend Andy #h



na klar doch der andy lebt :vik: morgen gehts nach nienburg zur club pardy dann siehts wieder anders aus |supergri


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Er ist wieder unter den Lebenden
> 
> 
> Nabend Andy #h




Da isser ja wieder....:l

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/2112/1002412gh6.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da isser ja wieder....:l
> 
> http://img384.*ih.us/img384/2112/1002412gh6.jpg




moment !!!!!!


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähmmm, was kommt jetzt?? Lieber nicht#t


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähmmm, was kommt jetzt?? Lieber nicht#t



Tom, ich glaube, Du solltest schon mal vorsichtig in Deckung gehen.:m:m

#h


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Tom, ich glaube Du solltest schon mal vorsichtig in Deckung gehen.:m:m
> 
> #h



Ich glaube, gleich geht mein ohnehin versauter Ruf endgültig den Bach runter...


----------



## Liz261280 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da isser ja wieder....:l
> 
> http://img384.*ih.us/img384/2112/1002412gh6.jpg







Wie geil |muahah:
Tom hast du mehr davon zu bieten? |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/1048/vollor9.jpg


:m









und wech..........


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Wie geil |muahah:
> Tom hast du mehr davon zu bieten? |supergri



Ich stecke gerade in einem schwebendem Verfahren und muß daher die Aussage verweigern#q


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Shit, nu is passiert....|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alle anderen Knuddelmöglichkeiten waren eben vergeben.

Da nimmt man(n), was man kriegen kann|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Shit happens

|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

TOM ich kann noch viel besser legs einfach drauf an |supergri

http://img379.*ih.us/img379/8660/liebeyh0.jpg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nun weiß ich auch was Safer Sex ist

#h#h#h

War eigentlich auf den Hund bezogen. Wird aber immer interessanter.
Erst Hund, dann Kerl und was dann..........


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich zufällig auch noch geheiratet;+

Guck mal auf die Uhr, es ist nach zwölf, da darf man(n) das...:m


----------



## Liz261280 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kommt jetzt auch noch ein Pic mit dem vergammelten Hecht |scardie: |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt auch noch ein Pic mit dem vergammelten Hecht |scardie: |bigeyes



neee aber : moment !!!!!!


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nun weiß ich auch was Safer Sex ist
> 
> #h#h#h
> 
> ...



Aber die Katze laßt bitte weg......


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer mag das nur sein |supergri

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/5931/stinkefuwp8.jpg


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich, ICH, die kenne ich. Das sind meine.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Aber die dreckigen Latschen sind Mario seine:m:m:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielleicht ein Schwarzfuß-Meeresangler

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber die Katze laßt bitte weg......



o.k. :m


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt auch noch ein Pic mit dem vergammelten Hecht |scardie: |bigeyes



Sach mal Liz, was traust Du mir denn zu???|krach:

Doch nicht mit ungewaschenen Füßen...


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> o.k. :m



Danke#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach mal Liz, was traust Du mir denn zu???|krach:



leider gibbet da kein bild mit küsschen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die anderen bilder haue ich die tage denn mal in der interessengemeinschaft rein oder ich leg ein album an .sind noch ein paar lustige sachen bei :m


----------



## Franky D (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten abend die herren und die dame   hier is ja mal wieder allerhand ls da kommt man gernicht mehr hinterher mim lesen sind ja ganz schicke pics geworden


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die anderen bilder haue ich die tage denn mal in der interessengemeinschaft rein oder ich leg ein album an .sind noch ein paar lustige sachen bei :m



Ich packe denn meine dazu. Sind nicht all zu viele, aber einige sind schon im MFT-Board zu sehen...#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leude ich mach jetzt feierabend #h
wünsch euch denn mal ein feines we ,und macht nich so doll reicht wenn ich wieder über die stränge springe |supergri


----------



## Franky D (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo danke andy dir ebenso ein schönes und erholsames we nene zu dolle wirds nich werden


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, guts Nächtle und träum nicht von meine Füßkens...#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|gutenach|schlaf:|schlafen|gaehn:#u


----------



## Liz261280 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach mal Liz, was traust Du mir denn zu???|krach:
> 
> Doch nicht mit ungewaschenen Füßen...




|supergri


Sodeli, ich mach mich denn auch mal auf die Couch...

Schönen Abend euch noch #h


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> |supergri
> 
> 
> Sodeli, ich mach mich denn auch mal auf die Couch...
> ...



Dir auch angenehme Verrichtung.
#c#h#h#h#h





Ich bleib noch etwas...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

auch schon bei den ersten Frühstücksvorbereitungen |supergri|supergri

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin Andy#h

und fit für die pardy:q:q:q


Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin, Moin Andy#h
> 
> und fit für die pardy:q:q:q
> 
> ...


na sicher dat gegen 13 uhr gehts los :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na sicher dat gegen 13 uhr gehts los :vik:




Na dann mal viel Spaß#g:#2:

Lass die Finger von Hunden und Kerlen:q:q:q

Evtl. schwarze Füsse mit Socken bedecken.#6#6

Sollte jetzt aber keine Anspielung auf Tom sein |pftroest:|jump:|supergri|supergri|supergri

Duck und wech#h#h


----------



## celler (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen andy...
du gehst heut auf die pardy und ich muss mit miner freundin in heide park und anschliessend ist dort so ne pyro show wird bestimmt auch richtig lustig...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen andy...
> du gehst heut auf die pardy und ich muss mit miner freundin in heide park und anschliessend ist dort so ne pyro show wird bestimmt auch richtig lustig...


ich bin ganz in deine nähe nienburg weser :m


----------



## nemles (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß#g:#2:
> 
> Lass die Finger von Hunden und Kerlen:q:q:q
> 
> ...



Nö, hab ich auch nicht so verstanden :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@all

wo/wie kann ich eigentlich die Bilder von der Party begutachten.
Sind die im nichtöffentlichen Sperrbezirk.#c#c

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
..|gaehn: war gestern noch am KPK und konnte von 10-02 nochmal 3 Buttse mitnehmen


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> TOM ich kann noch viel besser legs einfach drauf an |supergri
> 
> http://img379.*ih.us/img379/8660/liebeyh0.jpg


 
..hab auch noch einen.. :m von Engtanz-Tom 
http://img378.*ih.us/img378/8320/makrelentour08004ha7.jpg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat Tom nen festen Freund:m:m

Ist doch auf beiden Bildern der selbige, oder|rolleyes|rolleyes


#h#h


----------



## Liz261280 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> ..|gaehn: war gestern noch am KPK und konnte von 10-02 nochmal 3 Buttse mitnehmen



Moin Moin Chris #h
Petri zum Fang #6
Wie wärs mit nem Butt Schnell Versand in den WW ? |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hat Tom nen festen Freund:m:m
> 
> Ist doch auf beiden Bildern der selbige, oder|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> #h#h


 
..und ich dachte das wär nur mir aufgefallen :vik:



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin Chris #h
> Petri zum Fang #6
> Wie wärs mit nem Butt Schnell Versand in den WW ? |rolleyes


 
Moin Lisa
..frag mal bei deinem Mann an  der hat da so gewisse Pläne, von wegen Plattenschnappen |rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ok, dann werd ich später mal nachfragen, wenn er wieder da ist...


----------



## nemles (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hat Tom nen festen Freund:m:m
> 
> Ist doch auf beiden Bildern der selbige, oder|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht petzen. Jeder hat so seine dunkle Seite|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es ist mir gelungen, die Fälschung wieder ins Original zurückzusetzen




#h#h#h


----------



## Liz261280 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: #6


----------



## nemles (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:

Aber daran sieht man mal wieder: Wahre Liebe gibt es nur unter Männern.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Tom,

hier hätte ich noch einen Kuschelhund für unterwegs.|supergri




Kein Fake. 
Hört auf den Namen Paul und war unterwegs vom Ruhrgebiet nach Schweden.
Selbst aufgenommen, während einer Zwischenübernachtung auf Lolland.

Ralf#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ jonas

der Kuschelhund ist der Hammer   

@ MFT-C


> konnte von 10-02 nochmal 3 Buttse mitnehmen



Wir waren da heute von 8 - 21h mit 10 Leuten.
Ergebnis: = 2 Barsche, 5 Aale und 13 Platte.
Doll war es nicht, bin gespannt was bei dir noch ging ???


----------



## Franky D (14. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi
heute beim Königsfischen vom verein den 5 Platz belegt. war einer von euch los zum fischen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, wir waren auch zum Forellenfischen...:q

8 Regenbogen hängen nun im Räucherofen!

Allerdings hab ich ein Problem mit dem Kondensat.|uhoh:

Lauter schwarze Tropfen auf den Fischen.|bigeyes#q

Der Ofen fängt an zu schwitzen! Muss irgend was anders machen...


----------



## Franky D (14. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri zu den forellen hmm das mit dem ofen hört sich nicht gut an


----------



## celler (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin...
na dann mal petri zu dein forellen,endlich mal einer ausser mir der auch drauf angeln ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin...
> na dann mal petri zu deinen forellen,endlich mal einer ausser mir, der auch drauf angelt ;-)




#hJa nee, so ist das ja auch net!#d

Die Andern angeln doch auch gern auf Forellen...:q


Sobald ich jetzt Zeit krieg, wird ein fester Ofen gemauert, oder ein Edelstahlofen auf'm Speicher gebastelt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Doll war es nicht, bin gespannt was bei dir noch ging ???


 
tja, es ging mäßig bis schwach weiter, außer Krabbenknabberei war nichts, alle 10 Minuten Köder weg :r ..es kann nur besser werden


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> tja, es ging mäßig bis schwach weiter,



Aber immerhin hast du gute Hafenluft inhaliert :q



> außer Krabbenknabberei



ich kann die gut leiden |gr:, gibt zumindest ab und zu mal einen Biss :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> 
> 
> Aber immerhin hast du gute Hafenluft inhaliert :q
> ...


 
Wo Du recht hast... :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Dirk! |wavey:
> 
> 
> Ich kann hier aus Zeitmangel nicht die letzten 300 Seiten lesen, aber wie sieht es jetzt eigentl. aus mit dem 2.ten Kutter? |kopfkrat
> ...



#4  #u


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Kai!|wavey:

Weiss net, wie's damit aussieht.
Unser Andy San wollte das eigentlich abklären, aber irgendwie tut sich da gar nix...|uhoh:

Diese Woche hab ich keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern, aber sollte Andy bis zum WE noch nix erreicht haben, dann werd ich mich darum kümmern!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Kai!|wavey:
> 
> Weiss net, wie's damit aussieht.
> Unser Andy San wollte das eigentlich abklären, aber irgendwie tut sich da gar nix...|uhoh:
> ...



moin moin 

jaaaa ich weis .heute abend wissen wir bescheid war gestern leider erst nach 21 uhr wieder zu hause |uhoh: hab mir hier schon einen zettel vorn rechnr gelegt . viel hoffnungen mit dem haus mach ich mir aber nicht ansonsten hätte morten sich gemeldet .er wollte mich ja anrufen..so muß schonwieder los.
bis heut abend #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen 
Gestern sauber abgeschneidert  aber neue "Waffen und Taktiken" erlernt, danke Micha #6 wir waren gestern auf Barsch und Zander aus, aber ausser ein paar Bissen und zupfern war da leider nix zu machen #c tja ist halt nicht jeder Angeltag auch F...... #d shize Spruch


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !


> Gestern sauber abgeschneidert


da kommen auch wieder bessere Tage...


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Micha 
jau das denk ich auch, ich warte gespannt auf die nächste Runde, heute will ich nicht, morgen kann ich nicht, wie isses mit Donnerstag #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...heute will ich nicht..


 
..tja man sollte sich an sein Bauchgefühl halten |rolleyes ich hoffe weiter auf Barschangriffe :g


----------



## nemles (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sobald ich jetzt Zeit krieg, wird ein fester Ofen gemauert, oder ein Edelstahlofen auf'm Speicher gebastelt.



Du willst auf dem Speicher räuchern?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Also, wenn ich die chance und den Platz hätte, würde ich mir einen mauern. Son schicken, wie der an Andys Teich :l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*moin moin

so unterkunft für max. weitere 10 leute steht! dirk ruf morgen kim in momak an und klärt das mit dem kutter ab.
so nu inne koje
bis denne
greez
andy*


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Son schicken, wie der an Andys Teich :l


 
..der ist ja nun der absolute Knüller, besser geht kaum #6


----------



## nemles (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> so unterkunft für weitere 10 leute steht dirk ruf morgen kim in momak an und klärt das mit dem kutter ab.
> so nu inne koje
> ...




Freu, freu, freu... Haddu wieder supi hingekriegt#6

Schlaf gut |gutenach


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> so unterkunft für weitere 10 leute steht dirk ruf morgen kim in momak an und klärt das mit dem kutter ab.
> so nu inne koje
> ...


 
bestens #6 dann können ja noch mehr bekloppte  mit :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..der ist ja nun der absolute Knüller, besser geht kaum #6



hör jetzt auf  |rotwerden :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

seht zu das leute rannkommen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hör jetzt auf |rotwerden :q


 
is so :m


----------



## nemles (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> seht zu das leute rannkommen :q




Jawoll Sir, zu Befehl Sir, gehe gleich morgen auf Anglerjagd


----------



## celler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen chris
> 
> leude werden sich doch bestimmt noch finden für die mft tour,da geh ich ganz stark von aus...


 

achso chris,hast mal nen aalabschlusstourplan?


----------



## celler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,dann nochmal an die gufiaufdorschinderostseeangler ;-)
welche jigkopform ist empehlenswert :*Erie Jigs, Rundkopf Jigs, Fischkopf Jigs, Football Jigs, Banana Jigs.???*

welch größe:*1, 1/0, 2/0, 3/0, 4/0, 5/0, 6/0, 8/0, 10/0 ???*

und wat für ein gewicht:*7gr 10gr 14gr 18gr 21gr 30gr 40gr 50gr 60gr 72gr 84gr ???*

will mit den kopyto gufis angeln.
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
hoffentlich ist bald Freitag :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris 
watt machst du hier schon so früh


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat sach ich dir irgendwie hab ich ganzschön probleme so früh aufzustehen|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aus'm Bett gefallen #c ich weiß nicht, hab übel Sodbrand


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dat sach ich dir irgendwie hab ich ganzschön probleme so früh aufzustehen|supergri


 
..nicht deswegen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aus'm Bett gefallen #c ich weiß nicht, hab übel Sodbrand



wie bitte was hast du ???? wo hast du den sonnenbrand her;+

|muahah:sodbrand .hab wohl die augen noch nich auf |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..nicht deswegen |rolleyes



achso |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie bitte was hast du ???? wo hast du den sonnenbrand her;+
> 
> |muahah:sodbrand .hab wohl die augen noch nich auf |supergri


 
ja ne schon klar :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bist Du Freitag auf Fortbildung  oder ist das vorbei?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin gerade in königslutter am malochen |rolleyes
freitag bin ich auch erst spät da.
aber du hast ja was zum spielen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jepp, so isses #6 mal sehen wie's bis dahin bei mir ist mit Arbeit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich muß jetzt aber los iss schonwieder spät geworden#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann hau rein #h

Bis später
Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

also 10 Leute sollten schon beinahe auf Dirk's Liste stehen.
Dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein, dass Haus vollzukriegen.:m:m

Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf
so solls doch auch sein #6 bleibt nur zu hoffen das alle zu ihrem Wort stehen und nicht kurz vorher noch irgendwo ein Hamster o.ä. stirbt und diverse Leutz zur Trauerfeier müssen #c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Ralf
> so solls doch auch sein #6 bleibt nur zu hoffen das alle zu ihrem Wort stehen und nicht kurz vorher noch irgendwo ein Hamster o.ä. stirbt und diverse Leutz zur Trauerfeier müssen #c



Also der Urlaub für meinen Kumpel und mich ist schon genehmigt.
Aus erholungstechnischen Gründen auch noch Montag
Und für den evtl. Tod eines unserer Meerschweinchen habe ich dann eine dänische Seebestattung vorgesehen:m:m

Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und für den evtl. Tod eines unserer Meerschweinchen habe ich dann eine dänische Seebestattung vorgesehen:m:m


 
..so soll das sein #6 Meerschweine sollen übrigens ähnl. wie Hühnchen schmecken, vlt bringst Du ein paar mit :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..so soll das sein #6 Meerschweine sollen übrigens ähnl. wie Hühnchen schmecken, vlt bringst Du ein paar mit :m



Haben ja nur 2, aber eins davon ist schon ganz gut genährt.
Würde aber doch lieber das Fleisch von Rind oder Schwein auf'm
Grill sehen|supergri


#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Haben ja nur 2, aber eins davon ist schon ganz gut genährt.
> Würde aber doch lieber das Fleisch von Rind oder Schwein auf'm
> Grill sehen|supergri
> 
> ...


 
Ich seh schon Peruanisches SchmohrMeerschwein ist nicht so dein Fall #c dann gibt's halt Naggensteak und Krustenbraten


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich seh schon Peruanisches SchmohrMeerschwein ist nicht so dein Fall #c dann gibt's halt Naggensteak und Krustenbraten




Muss doch erstmal den legendären Krustenbraten von Dirk probieren.|laola:
Für's nächste Jahr könnte ich ja evtl. mal kurz im Eingangsbereich des Zoo Hannover vorbeischauen und das Meerschweinchen-Dorf etwas dezimieren

Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Muss doch erstmal den legendären Krustenbraten von Dirk probieren.|laola:
> Für's nächste Jahr könnte ich ja evtl. mal kurz im Eingangsbereich des Zoo Hannover vorbeischauen und das Meerschweinchen-Dorf etwas dezimieren
> 
> Ralf#h#h


 
..am legendären KB durfte ich auch noch nicht knabbern, aber für zwischendurch auf'm Kutter, wär ein MS-Gulasch vlt. garnicht mal so schlecht |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..am legendären KB durfte ich auch noch nicht knabbern, aber für zwischendurch auf'm Kutter, wär ein MS-Gulasch vlt. garnicht mal so schlecht |rolleyes



Vielleicht doch lieber als Finger-Food. 
Ne schöne Meerschweinchen Keule für zwischendurch ist bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..oder als _Variation von 3 Schädlingen_
_Meerschwein-Keule an Kormoran-Brust auf Reiher-Ragout :l_


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..oder als _Variation von 3 Schädlingen_
> _Meerschwein-Keule an Kormoran-Brust auf Reiher-Ragout :l_




|muahah:|muahah:#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> so,dann nochmal an die gufiaufdorschinderostseeangler ;-)
> welche jigkopform ist empehlenswert :*Erie Jigs, Rundkopf Jigs, Fischkopf Jigs, Football Jigs, Banana Jigs.???*
> 
> welch größe:*1, 1/0, 2/0, 3/0, 4/0, 5/0, 6/0, 8/0, 10/0 ???*
> ...





*Rundkopfjig; 5/0-6/0; 50g-84g :m

Tipp:

Rute nach dem Auswerfen auf 10Uhr Position halten. Nur durch Kurbelumdrehungen den Köder bewegen. Ab und an kleine Rucke aus dem Handgelenk!
Bei einem Biss die Rutenspitze senken und dem Fisch dadurch leicht entgegenkommen. Dann direkt Anhieb setzen! Am besten das ist ne flüssige Bewegeung!
*


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen erst mal an Alle!#h

Werd nachher mal bissel im anderen Trööt aktualisieren und Bestandsaufnahme machen...
Aber ich kann jetzt schon mal sagen, dass es verdammt gut aussieht!:m
Dies Jahr gibbet Krustenbraten für 23 People!!!:vik:

Jetzt gleich erst noch ne Besprechung, dann büschen was zeichnen und dann bin ich da...|rolleyes


----------



## celler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Rundkopfjig; 5/0-6/0; 50g-84g :m*
> 
> *Tipp:*
> 
> ...


 

moinsen@all und ganz grosses danke an dirk,hast mir mal wieder viel geholfen und ne menge gelt eingespart ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was ist hier eigentlich für ne Schreibflaute???


Nix Tom, nix Chris, nix Liz, nix Andy ....! 

Nur ich gammel hier rum!:q

Dann mach ich mich jetzt eben an so ne olle Stückliste.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zur Not bin ich ja auch noch hier, Du Gammler

Stückliste hört sich ja mächtig aufregend an#t#t
Ist bestimmt so aufregend, wie meine Ersatzteil-Bestandsliste.

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Zur Not bin ich ja auch noch hier, Du Gammler
> 
> Stückliste hört sich ja mächtig aufregend an#t#t
> Ist bestimmt so aufregend, wie meine Ersatzteil-Bestandsliste.
> ...




Du warst ja mit den .... hinter Andy gemeint!:q#y

Ja, Stückliste ist in etwa so spannend wie ne Ersatzteilliste.#q

Vor allem, wenn die Anlage schon seit 5 (in Worten "fünf") Jahren beim Kunde ist und du nicht genau weisst, was alles da verbaut worden ist.|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was ist hier eigentlich für ne Schreibflaute???
> 
> 
> Nix Tom, nix Chris, nix Liz, nix Andy ....!



Wusste nicht, dass ich Pünktchen heiße:q:q:q:q
Habe ich übrigens nicht als Diskreminierung angesehen#6#6

Neugier: Was denn für ne Anlage????

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
da isser; bin den ganzen Tag schon am machen, muss ja auch mal


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass ich Pünktchen heiße:q:q:q:q
> Habe ich übrigens nicht als Diskreminierung angesehen#6#6
> 
> War ja auch keine Dikreditierung oder wie das Tier heisst!#d
> ...




Eine Dualanlage zur thermischen Beschichtung von Turbinenblades. 
Bestehend aus je einem Pulver- und Drahtflammspritzsystem!

Na ja, nen guten Teil hab ich jetzt schon mal...
Und jetzt geh ich mir erst mal nen Kaffee gönnen!


----------



## Franky D (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meerschweinchen naja Krustenbraten für 23Leute? Dirk willst du ne ganze schweineherde vorwursten oder wie


----------



## Franky D (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Eine Dualanlage zur thermischen Beschichtung von Turbinenblades.
> Bestehend aus je einem Pulver- und Drahtflammspritzsystem!
> 
> Na ja, nen guten Teil hab ich jetzt schon mal...
> Und jetzt geh ich mir erst mal nen Kaffee gönnen!


 
das hört sich sehr interessant aber auch kompliziert |bigeyes  an


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Meerschweinchen naja Krustenbraten für 23Leute? Dirk willst du ne ganze schweineherde vorwursten oder wie



Ich rechne mal 400g/Person und den Andy Zuschlag und dann bleibt das bei 10kg!
Aufgeteilt in zwei große Römertöpfe klappt das bestens.

Und so bissel Fleisch ist schnell besorgt für so nen versierten Bogenschützen wie mich...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> das hört sich sehr interessant aber auch kompliziert |bigeyes  an



Intressant immer wieder, das kompliziert lässt mit der Zeit nach...


----------



## Franky D (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich rechne mal 400g/Person und den Andy Zuschlag und dann bleibt das bei 10kg!
> Aufgeteilt in zwei große Römertöpfe klappt das bestens.
> 
> Und so bissel Fleisch ist schnell besorgt für so nen versierten Bogenschützen wie mich...:vik:


 
wie jetzt andy zuschlag 10kg |bigeyes oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden |kopfkrat  joa naja stimmt auch wieder wenn du als Robin Hood durch den Westerald flitzt dort sollte es bestimmt was esbares geben


----------



## nemles (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was ist hier eigentlich für ne Schreibflaute???
> 
> 
> Nix Tom, nix Chris, nix Liz, nix Andy ....!
> ...



So, nun bin ich auch da |wavey:

War ja schließlich von 4-5 online. Kann ja nix dafür, wenn alle noch (oder wie Celler schon) am Pennen sind :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen #v


----------



## nemles (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Chrissie |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## celler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich auch da |wavey:
> 
> War ja schließlich von 4-5 online. Kann ja nix dafür, wenn alle noch (oder wie Celler schon) am Pennen sind :m


 

hmm,dat nächste mal bleib ich die stunde dann auch noch wach 

mal ne frage am rande,lebt djoerni überhaupt noch?
sonst hat er öfter mal rein geschaut und uns nen gudden gewünscht...


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Tastatur spint #cc


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin #h


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinsen
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Tastatur spint #cc



Moin moin,#h

Wat nu los?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten sollen looos sein


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich kann nich mehr schreiben, ewig verhaken sich die Taste, das hab ich noch nie gehabt. sry wg der Fehler aber wenn ich korigiere,drehts richtig ab #d


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris sp....ähm Chris seine Tasten spinnen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> watten sollen looos sein


 
..wat ich sollte schon los sein :q:q:q immer ruhig |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Chris sp....ähm Chris seine Tasten spinnen :q


 
komisch nu istdas wieder weg (fast). |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich kann nich mehr schreiben, ewig vehaken sich die Taste, das hab ichnoch nie gehabt. sy wg der Fehler abewenn ich korigiere,drehts richtig ab #d




Scheixxe, jetzt schreibt er schon so, wie er spricht#q:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bring die tastatur zum doc es iss grippezeit


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Scheixxe, jetzt schreibt er schon so, wie er spricht#q:m


 
#c#c#c Fechheit |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bring die tastatur zum doc es iss grippezeit


 
..die verweigert nur ihre Arbeit so früh am morgen :m kann man es nicht verstehen |gaehn:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..die verweigert nur ihre Arbeit so früh am morgen :m kann man es nicht verstehen |gaehn:



neeee wer saufen kann,kann auch arbeiten |krach:










:q


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..die verweigert nur ihre Arbeit so früh am morgen :m kann man es nicht verstehen |gaehn:



Mußt der guten mal geregelte Tagesabläufe beibringen!

Regel Nummer eins: Einsatzbereitschaft zeigen von 0:00 bis 24:00 Uhr. Pausen nur von 24:00 bis 0:00 Uhr.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> neeee wer saufen kann,kann auch arbeiten |krach:
> 
> 
> 
> :q


 
..aber wer am abend vögelt, kann doch auch am nächsten morgen nicht fliegen |rolleyes|rolleyes:vik:



nemles schrieb:


> Mußt der guten mal geregelte Tagesabläufe beibringen!
> 
> Regel Nummer eins: Einsatzbereitschaft zeigen von 0:00 bis 24:00 Uhr. Pausen nur von 24:00 bis 0:00 Uhr.|rolleyes


 
Ich werd' mal ein Hinweis Schild aufhängen


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..aber wer am abend vögelt, kann doch auch am nächsten morgen nicht fliegen :vik:



Is bei uns inne Firma genau andersrum. Wer da morgens auf Arbeit Vög...Amselt, fliegt abends:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..aber wer am abend vögelt, kann doch auch am nächsten morgen nicht fliegen |rolleyes|rolleyes:vik:



und ob wennde deine nummer nich ordendlich vollbracht hast .wirste schon sehen wie de abfliegen kannst :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und ob wennde deine nummer nich ordendlich vollbracht hast .wirste schon sehen wie de abfliegen kannst :q:q:q



Da kennt sich jemand mit Freiflügen aus....nicht, mein Spatz:k???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da kennt sich jemand mit Freiflügen aus....nicht, mein Spatz:k???



:q:q:q

so ich bin jetzt wech flieg mal schnell nach königslutter .aber nich zum vögeln.
schade eigendlich iss nich so ansträngend |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn, netten Arbeitstag.

Ich mach mich auch mal los, schon etwas später heute #h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Is bei uns inne Firma genau andersrum. Wer da morgens auf Arbeit Vög...Amselt, fliegt abends:q


 
..das ist aber ne fiese Sache, was heutzutage alles so geregelt ist #d|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denn machts mal gut #h


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow, das hatte ich lange nicht mehr.

Den Trööt abends so vorgefunden, wie ich ihn morgens verlassen habe:q


----------



## celler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen tom
in letzter zeit herrscht hier echt schreibfaulheit :-(


----------



## Franky D (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja bei mir ist die schule wieder angegagen dann geh ich noch ab und an mal ein bisschen angeln und dann noch lernen aber werd versuchen mal wieder mal öfters hier mitzuschreiben


----------



## celler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das wäre ja schonmal ein anfang ;-)
und sonst,wie läuft die schule bzw wie lief der start?


----------



## Franky D (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haja kann ich klagen ham schon fast alle termine für arbeiten festgelegt von den lehrern her hab ich die besten diesx auf der schule gibt was will ich mehr und meine seminararbeit zum bau eines Custom chopper fahrrades wurde auch genehmigt


----------



## Franky D (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach so und im SND SchülerNachrichtenDienst und der SMV bin ich auch wieder Aktiv sind schon wieder ein benefitskonzert am planen letztes jahr hatten wir die Killerpilze da war auch ok für die Kiddies aber dieses jahr solls mal richtig fetzen mal sehen wen wir da so kriegen vlt sogar Scooter


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Custom chopper fahrrades wurde auch genehmigt



Da erwarte ich aber einen ausführlichen Bericht mit vieeeeelen Fotos


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen tom
> in letzter zeit herrscht hier echt schreibfaulheit :-(



Muss wohl am Wetter liegen
Ging mir gestern abend auch so, einfach nur mitgelesen und die Hände waren zu faul, sich in Richtung Tastatur zu bewegen:q


----------



## Franky D (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na loggisch doch hier schon mal eins so solls in etwa werden


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> na loggisch doch hier schon mal eins so solls in etwa werden



Autsch, das Teil sieht ja richtig genial aus.

Aber lägerfristig fahren würde ich das Teil an Deiner Stelle erst, wenn die Familienplanung/Umsetzung durch ist.:q


----------



## Franky D (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das find ich ja mal auch^^


----------



## celler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

den bericht möcht ich auch gern haben ;-)

zu der scooter geschichte,wenn dann würde ich sowas nur des geldes wegen veranstalten.er an sich ist voll fürn arsch ;-)


----------



## nemles (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> er an sich ist voll fürn arsch ;-)



Womit wir mal wieder beim Lieblingsthema wären :q:q:q


----------



## celler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q#h:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Den Trööt abends so vorgefunden, wie ich ihn morgens verlassen habe:q


 

..mach mal nächstes mal das Licht aus, wenn Du gehst :vik:

nabend Tom


----------



## Franky D (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> den bericht möcht ich auch gern haben ;-)
> 
> zu der scooter geschichte,wenn dann würde ich sowas nur des geldes wegen veranstalten.er an sich ist voll fürn arsch ;-)


 
na glaub mir privat sind die jungs noch geiler drauf wie on air  klar bericht wirds aufjedenfall geben


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> den bericht möcht ich auch gern haben ;-)
> 
> zu der scooter geschichte,wenn dann würde ich sowas nur des geldes wegen veranstalten.*er an sich ist voll fürn arsch* ;-)




|muahah:#v#v|muahah:

Tschuldigung Franky, aber hier muss ich Matze Recht geben!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin ...how much is the Fish :vik: ..wat habt ihr gegen Hans-Peter #c


----------



## andre23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hej drenge....hva så???


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin andre
wat macht DK?


----------



## andre23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bestens...und deutschland ????

waren gestern mit´m boot auf´m see.....5 kleine zander und 9 hechte....aber nichts dolles....danach 2 stunden auf aal...nixxx....ist das kalt geworden


----------



## andre23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eclMypNggQQ&feature=related


mal 1A danske mugge


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> bestens...und deutschland ????
> 
> waren gestern mit´m boot auf´m see.....5 kleine zander und 9 hechte....aber nichts dolles....danach 2 stunden auf aal...nixxx....ist das kalt geworden


 
Petri Heil #6 immerhin gute Zahlen 
naja Aal geht hier an der Elbe auch nicht mehr so gut, dafür startet hier gerade die Butt Zeit im HH-Hafen :vik: 



andre23 schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eclMypNggQQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> mal 1A danske mugge


 
nette Mucke :m


----------



## andre23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

butt.....hehe....da fangen wir doch erst an...mit dorsch....


----------



## Liz261280 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andre23 schrieb:


> bestens...und deutschland ????
> 
> waren gestern mit´m boot auf´m see.....5 kleine zander und 9 hechte....aber nichts dolles....danach 2 stunden auf aal...nixxx....ist das kalt geworden




Moin Moin |wavey:
Petri zum gefangenen Fisch #6

Goile Mucke #6#6 jetzt bin ich wach...


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz #h Moin Fischkoop, hier ist Geisterfreie Zone ;-) , das bist Du ja garnicht ;-) sry


----------



## Liz261280 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Chris #h


----------



## andre23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hej....war ja nix dickes....mefo und multe sind aber aktiver als aal und zander....morgen abend geht es mal los...und dann in´club hehe


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fahr gleich nach SAW  :vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich fahr gleich nach SAW  :vik:



Liebe Grüße an Alle |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir auch!|supergri

Schönes Wochenende...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau werd' ich ausrichten  mal sehen wann ich meinen Arxch hochkrieg, bis jetzt häng' ich hier durch


----------



## Liz261280 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sowas #d
Ich mach mich denn mal wech, ab zum Doc... |scardie:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Sowas #d
> Ich mach mich denn mal wech, ab zum Doc... |scardie:



Och Schätzle:l!

Keine Angst, die schneiden das Auge gaaaaanz vorsichtig auf.

Und wenn dann der Eiter aus dem Tränenkanal rausgeschabt worden ist, dann setzen die das auch garantiert wieder richtig rum rein...

Bleib tapfer!


Ild


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Sowas #d
> Ich mach mich denn mal wech, ab zum Doc... |scardie:


 
iihhh, ich muss nächsten Dienstag auch...Zahnartzt #t:r Dir viel Spaß :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ...Keine Angst, die schneiden das Auge gaaaaanz vorsichtig auf.
> 
> Und wenn dann der Eiter aus dem Tränenkanal rausgeschabt worden ist, dann setzen die das auch garantiert wieder richtig rum rein...


 





 muß den sowas sein


----------



## Liz261280 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Och Schätzle:l!
> 
> Keine Angst, die schneiden das Auge gaaaaanz vorsichtig auf.
> 
> ...



DANKE Schatz! |uhoh: |motz:

Ich lieb dich auch :k


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> ich muss nächsten Dienstag auch...Zahnartzt #t



mußtest du das jetzt erwähnen #q  muß da auch nächste W. brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> DANKE Schatz! |uhoh: |motz:
> 
> Ich lieb dich auch :k




Na du wirst doch wohl so'n bissel Spass verstehen???|wavey:


Büdde nach dem Doc noch die Füsche füddern!


Schmatz|smlove2:


----------



## Liz261280 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na du wirst doch wohl so'n bissel Spass verstehen???|wavey:
> 
> 
> Büdde nach dem Doc noch die Füsche füddern!
> ...




Ob ich das danach noch kann |rolleyes
Evtl muß ich dich anrufen, dass du mich abholst weil sie mir mein Auge rausgenommen haben... #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> mußtest du das jetzt erwähnen #q muß da auch nächste W. brrrrrrrrr


 
Du liebst Zahnärtze also genauso sehr wie ich!?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ob ich das danach noch kann |rolleyes
> Evtl muß ich dich anrufen, dass du mich abholst weil sie mir mein Auge rausgenommen haben... #c




Kriegst von den Kindern so ne schöne Murmel rein!

Pass auf, das wird dann ein ganz neuer Trend...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du liebst Zahnärtze also genauso sehr wie ich!?!




Ich geh mir heut Nachmittag auch noch ne Wurzelfüllung abholen...|uhoh:

#hShit happens!#c

Anschließend werd ich aber beim Japaner nebenan eine ordentliche Portion Sushi holen. 

So gewinnt man dem Zahnarztbesuch doch noch was Gutes ab!


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich geh mir heut Nachmittag auch noch ne Wurzelfüllung abholen...|uhoh:


 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh #t und weg #h das geht jetzt zu weit, willst Du mir das WE versauen #d


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> Du liebst Zahnärtze also genauso sehr wie ich!?!



Die knutsche ich gern mal ab ....allerdings mit nem Vorschlaghammer |smash:

übrigens, Montag ist wieder Stachlertime.....dabei ???
du soll schließlich deinen ersten erwischen


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D

Komm nicht nach HH....|smash:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Recht so, mach den ollen Chris mal richtig heiss auf die Stacheltiere!:m


Au Mann, ich könnt grad mitkommen!:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> Komm nicht nach HH....|smash:




Was'n nu los???

Seid ihr soooo empfindliche Seelchen?|rolleyes

Wollte euch doch nur vermitteln, dass ich mitfühlen kann...

Obwohl ich das Lidocain mittlerweile echt zu schätzen weiss!|rotwerden


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Au Mann, ich könnt grad mitkommen!



befasse du dich lieber mit deiner Wurzelfüllung #q

und demnächst sind auch noch Stachler da...|supergri



> mal richtig heiss auf die Stacheltiere!:m



bißchen schwierig, er versucht immer die kleinen vierbeinigen (Igel) zu erwischen....keine Ahnung was er damit will ???
Igel, krosch gebachen .....|kopfkrat

So und ich muß jetzt auch in die Hufe kommen....
geht gleich an die No-see.....
Mefo, dorsch und Schwarzbarsche warten..#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> befasse du dich lieber mit deiner Wurzelfüllung #q
> 
> *Ist so bissel wie nen guten Horrorfilm gucken. Da bekommt man schweißnasse Hände und ist froh, wenn es rum ist!|rolleyes*
> 
> ...





Ui, schönes Dingen!

Wünsch dir nen ordentlichen Fang.:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> * Deshalb isser immer so zerpiekt im Gesicht!*



kann ich bestätigen 

und nu endgülig...............weeeeech #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> übrigens, Montag ist wieder Stachlertime.....dabei ???
> du soll schließlich deinen ersten erwischen


 
Hab Montag mittag ein date beim AA  Dienstag darf ich schön weit öffnen bitte , Mittwoch wär ich dann soweit #6



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Obwohl ich das Lidocain mittlerweile echt zu schätzen weiss!|rotwerden


 

jaaa das ist ein Grund wieder zu kommen :vik: ..leider würgt das Zeug nie lang genug :#2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jaaa das ist ein Grund wieder zu kommen :vik: ..leider würgt das Zeug nie lang genug :#2:




Ich hab da nen Trick!
Der fragt mich ja immer, ob ich noch was spüre...
Spür ich noch was, spritz er nochmal nach.



































Für alle Kinder die hier mitlesen:


*WIR MACHEN NUR SPASS!!!*


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab da nen Trick!
> Der fragt mich ja immer, ob ich noch was spüre...
> Spür ich noch was, spritz er nochmal nach.


 
..:vik: wenn das mal nicht ne geile Idee ist, werd' das am Dienstag vlt. schonmal testen 

So ich bin dann mal weg..cu am Sonntag :m

schönes WE
Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..:vik: wenn das mal nicht ne geile Idee ist, werd' das am Dienstag vlt. schonmal testen
> 
> So ich bin dann mal weg..cu am Sonntag :m
> 
> ...




Wie jetzt? CU AM SONNTAG???|kopfkrat Meinst du mich?
Hab ich wieder was verpasst???|bigeyes|rolleyes;+


----------



## Honeyball (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der fragt mich ja immer, ob ich noch was spüre...
> Spür ich noch was, spritz er nochmal nach



???Bei Deinen Aktivitäten gegen Ungeziefer im Bootshaus oder wo???












Also gut, dass es hier so viele Aufpasser gibt...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ???Bei Deinen Aktivitäten gegen Ungeziefer im Bootshaus oder wo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...






#q#q#q *Och neeee!!! *#q#q#q


Da ist doch gar nix ferkeliges bei...#d


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich geh mir heut Nachmittag auch noch ne Wurzelfüllung abholen...|uhoh:
> 
> #hShit happens!#c
> 
> ...




Hallo angeferkelter Dirk,

denk dran, auch mit einem Auge kann man noch Sushi essen.
Also, ehelich teilen

Ralf #h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo angeferkelter Dirk,
> 
> denk dran, auch mit einem Auge kann man noch Sushi essen.
> Also, ehelich teilen
> ...




Na klar doch!:q

Ich würd ja echt zu gerne wissen, wer mir da als diesen ollen Ferkelfahnder auf den Hals hetzt???|gr:

Dabei bin ich doch so ein anständiger Kerl!|engel:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na klar doch!:q
> 
> Ich würd ja echt zu gerne wissen, wer mir da als diesen ollen Ferkelfahnder auf den Hals hetzt???|gr:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na klar doch!:q
> ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

wünsche Dir eine schmerzfreie Füllung vom Zahnarzt.
Euch ein gemeinsames Wunden lecken und leckeres Sushi.

Ralf #h#h


----------



## Franky D (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen jungs so wei würde H.P jetzt sagen it´s weekend 

mal allen kranken und die zum artz müssen gute besserung von mir, ich werd mal sehen was sich am we so fischetechnich machen lässt und dann vlt morgen noch aufs volksfest nach ein paar netten mädels ausschau halten |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühferkel-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> wünsche Dir eine schmerzfreie Füllung vom Zahnarzt.
> Euch ein gemeinsames Wunden lecken und leckeres Sushi.
> ...




Wunden lecken ist immer gut... :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen jungs so wei würde H.P jetzt sagen it´s weekend
> 
> mal allen kranken und die zum artz müssen gute besserung von mir, ich werd mal sehen was sich am we so fischetechnich machen lässt und dann vlt morgen noch aufs volksfest nach ein paar netten mädels ausschau halten |bigeyes




Na, dann wünsch ich dir mal, dass es nicht nur beim Ausschau halten bleibt...


----------



## Franky D (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, dann wünsch ich dir mal, dass es nicht nur beim Ausschau halten bleibt...


 
danke ich werd mein bestes tun:g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühferkel-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wunden lecken ist immer gut... :q:q:q




Und da wunderst Du dich, wenn Du Stammast bei Honeyball wirst|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühferkel-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und da wunderst Du dich, wenn Du Stammast bei Honeyball wirst|supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h#h


 
joa das rückt ihn natürlich in die engere wahl


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühferkel-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und da wunderst Du dich, wenn Du Stammast bei Honeyball wirst|supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h#h




Ihr habt aber auch immer schmutzige Hintergedanken...#d|bigeyes

Ich meinte damit doch nur, dass es schön ist, wenn einen der Partner umsorgt!


----------



## knutemann (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühferkel-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit doch nur, dass es schön ist, wenn einen der Partner umsorgt!


und da sind sie wieder, die lieben schmutzigen Hintergedanken:q


----------



## nemles (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na hier ist ja was los... Gestern gar nix und heute nur Pflegefälle (gute Besserung an alle) und ein verferkelter Dirk.

P.S. ich hab Dich diieeeesesmal nicht verpfiffen:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

Gruß von einem weiteren Pflegefall #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uihhh Ralf #h#h

Wadde hadde Du denn?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Uihhh Ralf #h#h
> 
> Wadde hadde Du denn?



Habe zuviel inneres Feuer:q:q
Gestern Urologin, mit vollem Programm.|uhoh:|uhoh:
Entzündung in der unteren Etage.
Heute Bauch CT (ohne Befund).:vik::vik:
Herz, Lunge und Leber kaputt, aber sonst kerngesund|supergri

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich entwickele mich solangsam auch zum kranken hab irgentwie so das dumme gefühl das sich ne erkältung oder sowas übermich breit macht abe rvlt sind es auch noch die nachwehen vom geburtstag von nem kumpel von gestern


----------



## Franky D (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Habe zuviel inneres Feuer:q:q
> Gestern Urologin, mit vollem Programm.|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Entzündung in der unteren Etage.
> Heute Bauch CT (ohne Befund).:vik::vik:
> ...


 
ui das klingt nattürlich auch nicht gerade gut  gute besserung


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ui das klingt nattürlich auch nicht gerade gut  gute besserung




Normale Alterscheinungen, oder zu wenig Angeltouren:q:q
Wollte bis Dezember nochmal alles durchtesten lassen, damit ich weiß, woher die Kopfschmerzen am 19. Dezember kommen.
:#2::#2:|laola:#g#g


----------



## Franky D (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Normale Alterscheinungen, oder zu wenig Angeltouren:q:q
> Wollte bis Dezember nochmal alles durchtesten lassen, damit ich weiß, woher die Kopfschmerzen am 19. Dezember kommen.
> :#2::#2:|laola:#g#g


aso ok


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Normale Alterscheinungen, oder zu wenig Angeltouren:q:q
> Wollte bis Dezember nochmal alles durchtesten lassen, damit ich weiß, woher die Kopfschmerzen am 19. Dezember kommen.
> :#2::#2:|laola:#g#g







Wisst ihr eigentlich, dass ich ne Lederallergie habe???|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:






























Immer, wenn ich morgens im Bett mit Schuhen aufwache, hab ich die totalen Kopfschmerzen und mir ist den ganzen Tag schlecht!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

Hast Du das Sushi seiner Bestimmung zugeführt#6#6
Mit der Füllung alles in Ordnung, Bissproben ohne Beanstandung.:m

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@all
Wo/Wie kann ich denn die Bilderchen der pardy sehen;+;+

Ralf #h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy  #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dat jonas

endlich mal ein ruhiges we :vik: das problem ich hab mir einen eingefangen halsschmerzen wie verrückt:g aber egal das geht vorbei |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @all
> Wo/Wie kann ich denn die Bilderchen der pardy sehen;+;+
> 
> Ralf #h#h



die sind noch nicht drinne bearbeite sie morgen und stelle sie dann rein


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dat jonas
> 
> endlich mal ein ruhiges we :vik: das problem ich hab mir einen eingefangen halsschmerzen wie verrückt:g aber egal das geht vorbei |rolleyes




So ne Schei..e.
Erstmal gute Besserung.
Gurgeln mit BULLENSCHLUCK soll helfen, aber nach dem Gurgeln
ausspucken.
Dann lech Dich mal warm wech, LapTop auf'n Bauch und schönen warmen Tee.

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich würd ja echt zu gerne wissen, wer mir da als diesen ollen Ferkelfahnder auf den Hals hetzt???|gr:
> 
> *Dabei bin ich doch so ein anständiger Kerl*!|engel:


 
..sicher dat  ..aber zum Verrat, dat war bestimmt der olle Geisterkoop  der ist auf der suche nach 'nem würdigen Nachfolger :vik:


----------



## Franky D (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgentwie werden hier alle in letzter zeit krank, mir gehts zum glück wieder besser, gestern abend mal eben abgeschneidert auser 2Bissen ging nichts mehr


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ...in letzter zeit krank, mir gehts zum glück wieder besser



nu is aber mal gut mit Krankengeschichten  dat macht mir langsam ein bischen Angst  

Grüße aus SAW :vik:
Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nu is aber mal gut mit Krankengeschichten  dat macht mir langsam ein bischen Angst
> 
> Grüße aus SAW :vik:
> Chris




Moin Chris,

keine Panik, bei allen alles wieder senkrecht(hoffe ich jedenfalls)#6:vik:

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> 
> keine Panik, bei allen alles wieder senkrecht(hoffe ich jedenfalls)#6:vik:
> 
> #h#h#h



innere Hitze überstanden #c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> innere Hitze überstanden #c




vulkanische Aktivitäten sind beendet:q:q:q
Antibiotikum hat alle weiteren Aktivitäten unterbunden:m:m

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> vulkanische Aktivitäten sind beendet:q:q:q
> Antibiotikum hat alle weiteren Aktivitäten unterbunden:m:m
> 
> #h#h#h



.. |schild-g so ich übergeb jetzt wieder an den Chef  

Bis So abend
Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo Leute...ich nehme jetzt offiziell den MFT Banner aus meiner Signatur...
Ist einfach nicht mehr DAS, was es zu Anfang war...
Wünsche euch aber weiterhin alles Gute und immer ein dickes Petri Heil!


@Chris
hoffe zumindest wir bleiben noch in Kontakt #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

schönen Sonntagmorgen wünsche ich.#h#h


@Fynn
Schade!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hoffe, Deine Entscheidung hat nichts mit den neu hinzugekommenen MFT-lern zu tun.

Ralf


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo Leute...ich nehme jetzt offiziell den MFT Banner aus meiner Signatur...
> Ist einfach nicht mehr DAS, was es zu Anfang war...
> Wünsche euch aber weiterhin alles Gute und immer ein dickes Petri Heil!
> 
> ...



ist schon ne komische erklärung |bigeyes aber naja reisende sollte man(n) nicht aufhalten.#d
gibt es irgendetwas was ich wissen sollte ? oder liegt es an dem altersunterschied ,es soll ja menschen geben die damit nicht klar kommen #h zumindest solltest du schon sagen warum. nicht das andere dastehen und sich gedanken darüber machen ob es vlt an ihnen liegt.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo Leute...ich nehme jetzt offiziell den MFT Banner aus meiner Signatur...
> Ist einfach nicht mehr DAS, was es zu Anfang war...
> Wünsche euch aber weiterhin alles Gute und immer ein dickes Petri Heil!



Moin Frauens und Männers.|wavey:

Fynn, Du bist länger dabei als ich, kennst also noch DEN Anfang.
Wenn es heute nicht mehr so ist, wie Du Dir es mal ausgemalt hast....|kopfkrat
manchmal ändern sich Dinge, wenn man nicht genügend daran mitgestaltet, das es so läuft, wie man(n) es gerne hätte.:g Es lag auch in Deiner Hand.

In diesem Sinne, Dir auch auf alle Zeiten ein dickes Petri und vielleicht lernen wir uns doch noch mal persöhnlich kennen.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom 
wünsche dir einen super sonntag morgen :m
ich habs denn auch mal wieder geschafft meine samstag nacht gut zu gestalten .chris und kati waren bis in die morgenstunden bei mir:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso gleich mal vorneweg .nein es gibt keine fotos nur ein kurzvideo mit zwei arschgeweihen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich habs denn auch mal wieder geschafft meine samstag nacht gut zu gestalten .chris und kati waren bis in die morgenstunden bei mir:q



Moin, Moin,

@Andy
Die beiden waren aber hoffentlich nur zum Krankenbesuch bei dir, um dein Halskratzen etwas zu lindern:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> @Andy
> Die beiden waren aber hoffentlich nur zum Krankenbesuch bei dir, um dein Halskratzen etwas zu lindern:q:q



moin moin jonas 
selbstverständlich waren die zum krankenbesuch:q nach reichlich jägermeister sind die halsschmerzen doch tatsächlich wie weggeblasen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin jonas
> selbstverständlich waren die zum krankenbesuch:q nach reichlich jägermeister sind die halsschmerzen doch tatsächlich wie weggeblasen :q:q:q




Schön das Du wieder gesund bist#6#6
Hörnerwhisky ist ja gegen alles gut:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hörner |kopfkrat stimmt da war ja was |bigeyes aspirin :q
so wir hauen erstmal ab bei mutti zu mittag es gibt hase:vik:


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom
> wünsche dir einen super sonntag morgen :m
> ich habs denn auch mal wieder geschafft meine samstag nacht gut zu gestalten .chris und kati waren bis in die morgenstunden bei mir:q




So, nochmals moin,|wavey:

Mußte nur mein Angelgerödel aus dem Auto holen. War heute früh mal kurz an der Elbe zum (fast) Abschneidern.


Euch auch einen wunderschönen Sonntag morgen.
Das hört sich ja nach einer feucht-fröhlichen Nacht an.:q Und zum Hörnerwhiskey und dem weggeblasen frag ich mal lieber nicht nach...|bigeyes





Unjd wo gibbet es dat Video?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo Leute...ich nehme jetzt offiziell den MFT Banner aus meiner Signatur...
> * Ist einfach nicht mehr DAS, was es zu Anfang war...
> 
> Tolle Aussage von dir!#6
> ...




Find ich echt klasse, deine Einstellung!
Weiter so, du wirst bestimmt mal ein gaaaanz Großer.

Vielleicht würde dir Politik liegen.|kopfkrat
Die machen da nämlich auch gerne leere Versprechungen und brechen Wort!

Deine Abmeldung und dein Nichtmitkommen zur Tour liegt bestimmt an meiner PN, gelle?

Hier der Wortlaut meiner PN, nachdem du dich ja am Vortag bei mir melden wolltest:
_
"Moin!

Da du dich ja gestern nicht gemeldet hast, nochmal die Nachfrage, wie es nun ausschaut?

Gib mir bis Ende der Woche *bitte* Bescheid, ob du nun mitwillst, oder nicht!

Das Geld muss definitiv bis Ende des Monats überwiesen werden. Ich hab keinen Bock auf HeckMeck!"_ 


Wenn du hier nicht vertragen kannst, dass ich was als "HeckMeck" bezeichne, dass bei den vorigen Touren auch wirklich "HeckMeck" war. Dann tut's mir echt leid für dich!
Zusagen und dann aus typischen Hamstertodgründen, kurz bevor es losgeht, wieder absagen, das kann man wohl nicht anders als HM nennen!

Und nochmals zum MFT.

Ich finde, dass sich hier was ganz Tolles entwickelt hat. Klar, wir sind gewachsen! Und haben dadurch neue Meinungen und Aspekte dabeibekommen. Natürlich gibt es dadurch mal Diskussionen. Aber die verlaufen bei uns echt friedlich und so, dass JEDER seine Meinung offen sagen kann.
Allerdings mit Begründung und nicht mit so leeren Phrasen wie:
"Früher war alles beser und deshalb find ich es hier blöd!"


Doch wie hat Andy in seinem Post so treffend geschrieben?

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten!:q

Absolut richtig.#6


Ich wünsch dir auch viel Erfolg auf deinem weiteren Weg und allzeit Petri Heil.:m


In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow, der hat gesessen....:g


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui die erste "Kriese" im MFT... Irgendwie süß :q
So ist das nun mal Leute kommen, Leute gehen und manchmal kriechen auch welche 

Ich war wieder fleissig am Boot basteln dieses Wochenende, das Echolot 
hat jetzt seinen festen Sitz und die Kabel sind sauber verlegt und abgedichtet.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch Rutenhalter bastel da diese Berkley Dinger nirgends 
vernünftig hin passen. Hab im Verkäufe Bereich die Dinger eingestellt, vielleicht 
braucht die ja einer von Euch.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wow, der hat gesessen....:g




Volle Breitseite würde ich sagen|krach:|krach:

12 Beaufort aus Richtung Westen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Andy San!#h

Biste wieder wach?

Ich hab auch nen schööööönen, nein, richtig schööööönen Sonntag zelebriert!:vik:

Erst ne Fahrradtour mit den Kids, dann Spielplatz und eben noch Fische füttern gewesen...
Reiner Männersonntag!

Jetzt gibbet gleich noch Männeressen (Kotlett mit Pilzsoße, Kartoffeln und Salat)!
Danauch bring ich die Zwerge in die Heia und ich guck fein den Tatort.
Dazu werd ich bissel am Glenmorangie nippen!


Liz hat frei und ist auf nem Konzert.|supergri


Ach wie schön, nach so ner Plackereinwoche!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu schreib ich was und der krumme Hund haut einfach wieder ab!#q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moment ich bin doch hier ganz in deiner nähe war doch nur kurz im nebentrööt |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs!


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Kai, 
und wer sonst noch so da ist #h#h#h

Ich träume immer noch von wilde Viecher. Gestern war Fam. Ausflug zum Serengetiepark. Goile Nummer#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SerengetiPark und nicht auf´n Kaffee vorbei gekommen?! :r
Dabei hätte ich gut Hilfe mit der Sikapampe gebrauchen können :q


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War eine Spontanentscheidung aus einem kleinen Streit heraus Hat sich aber voll gelohnt. Da muß ich unbedingt nochmal wieder hin.



Was für eine Pampe hast Du gemacht? SIKAPAMPE|kopfkrat Wat denn dat?


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sikaflex,so ziemlich das widerlichste Silikonähnliche klebezeugs,was es neben Pantera gibt.

Moin erstmal,
werd mich hier auch mal ein wenig beteiligen,denn es ist sonst schon recht leise geworden hier im Forum.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau es ist ein Dichtmittel um z.B. Schrauben die man in ein Boot dreht abzudichten.
Oder halt um Kabeldurchführungen im Amaturenbrett zu fixieren bzw abzudichten. Bääähhh


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter, alter Massenmörder...|rolleyes

Da habt ihr ja ordentlich aufgräumt vor Grömitz, was...#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin RotzPotz!

Schön, dass Du Dich hier auch beteiligst! :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mir gerade das Foto von Eurem Fang angesehen.
Nicht schlecht!  Wart Ihr mit Deinem Boot draußen?


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Moin Peter, alter Massenmörder...|rolleyes
> 
> Da habt ihr ja ordentlich aufgräumt vor Grömitz, was...#6



Jo,der Tag wird lange in Erinnerung bleiben,aber das wirklich schlimme an dem ist einfach,das wir aufhören mußten.Wir hatten kein Platz mehr in der Fischkiste und es wurde immer Später.Wir hätten sonst nicht aufgehört,denn die Fische wollten auch noch weiter machen.Wie gesagt,die Standen auf einer Länge von 1,5km und einer Breite von 300m.Die Schwärme waren teilweise 8m hoch.


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade das Foto von Eurem Fang angesehen.
> Nicht schlecht!  Wart Ihr mit Deinem Boot draußen?



Jo,
sind mit meinem Boot raus

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_3572wbg.jp

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_3576jae.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding!
Na dann müssen wir ja bald mal im Konvoi fahren :q


----------



## Franky D (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch mal digges petri peter das kenn ich auch noch aus alten zeiten mit der Peter II haten da auch tage da is er vor grömnitz gefahren und die Kisten sind übergequollen und das auch nur alles auf einem fleck


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> Na dann müssen wir ja bald mal im Konvoi fahren :q



Las mal ein Bild deiner Baustelle rüberwachsen.



Die PeterII ist oft über dem Walkyrengrund gefahren,da sind wir auch gestern gewesen,aber da war nichts zu holen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine Baustelle :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schickes Ding!!!!

Kann eindeutig mehr Welle ab als mein Sutje


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da könnt Ihr ja beide mein Schlauchi als Beiboot nehmen

Schicke Teile das#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau Tom machen wir und ich stell dich als ersten Maat ein


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Peter

Bei Dir würde ich aber auch mal gerne als Zander Keschersklave anheuern :q
Mit dem Bugmotor muss das sehr entspannt sein.


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jau Tom machen wir und ich stell dich als ersten Maat ein



Jawoll Sir, immer bereit, SIR!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin 

Wat los, noch zu dunkel draußen.:q

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf |wavey:

Jau, hab noch kein Licht am Fahrrad:q Muß heute erst mal neue  Batterien kaufen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralf |wavey:
> 
> Jau, hab noch kein Licht am Fahrrad:q Muß heute erst mal neue  Batterien kaufen.




Keine Kopflampe greifbar:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q

So, nu ist hell genug. Ich mach mich los.

Schönen Tag noch |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moin" gerufen!|wavey:


Wünsch euch allen einen angenehmen Start in die neue Woche und nen feinen Herbstanfang...:m

Mögen die dicken Räuber mit euch sein!:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch Moin gesagt....|wavey:



> Mögen die dicken Räuber mit euch sein!



werde es gleich testen..


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!

Willst du zandern gehen?

Hoffentlich bekommste ein paar ordentliche "Tocks" und kannst sie auch verwerten...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach gesagt
muss erstmal lesen :m 



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> auch Moin gesagt....|wavey:
> 
> werde es gleich testen..


 
..is am Mittwoch vlt. auch nochmal testen angesagt #c


----------



## celler (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,von mir auch nen angenehmen nachmittag(hab übrigens feierabend,an alle arbeitetnden ;-)

achso,hier ist ja echt was los,wenn es bei fynn wirklich an der mail lag,dann bin ich ja rambo was die antimatzerufe( missverständnisse) an ging ;-)

naja ich bin auf jeden fall froh so ne krasse truppe kennen gelernt zu haben die auch noch das gleiche hobby haben ;-)
kutterangeln,brandungsangeln,naja alles eben...und natürlich trinken ;-)


----------



## Franky D (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja auch mal moin sacht so grad vonner schule heimgekommen haben wieder in chemie herum experimentiert joa auf die dicken räuber werd ich morgen oder am Mittwoch antesten gestern ging aufjedenfall mal nichts


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sooo Leute...ich nehme jetzt offiziell den MFT Banner aus meiner Signatur...
> Ist einfach nicht mehr DAS, was es zu Anfang war...
> Wünsche euch aber weiterhin alles Gute und immer ein dickes Petri Heil!
> 
> ...


 
Hi 
Ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht ein bischen voreilig ist, an sich hat sich die Sache im Gegensatz zu früher eher optimiert als einfach nur verändert |rolleyes 
klar kann man sich vom Wortlaut der PN angegriffen fühlen, aber ich habe die _(bzw. eine sehr ähnliche)_ auch erhalten  

Wir haben uns beide bei der letzten Tour nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, sei mal ehrlich #c und von dem Standpunkt aus ist der Ton schon angebracht und vlt auch mit Absicht ein bischen Provokant.

Mir ist auch gerade meine Geldbaum Plantage eingegangen und ich hab gesagt ich zahl' Ende September und fertig.Wenn ich jetzt das Geld nicht haben sollte oder auch kein Bock hab o.ä. sag ich das einfach, deswegen wird hier keiner ausgeschlossen. Shize nur wenns zu spät ist neue Leute zu finden, die den Gesamtpreis der gezahlt werden muss mittragen.

Laß mal ein bischen Gras drüber wachsen, denk nochmal drüber nach und wenn Du Bock hast meldest Du dich und kommst mit :g


Abgesehen davon bleiben wir natürlich in Kontakt #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

recht hat er |closed:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Jörg

..ist MS macker schon im Trockendock  oder geht die Woche noch was #c


edit: einfach wieder weg #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> achso gleich mal vorneweg .nein es gibt keine fotos nur ein kurzvideo mit zwei arschgeweihen :q:q:q


 
..wat ein Glück keine Fotos  ..hab gehört |rolleyes mein Speicher hat nicht ausgereicht |evil:  



nemles schrieb:


> Und wo gibbet es dat Video?


 
#c ich habs leider (noch) nicht #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #c ich habs leider (noch) nicht #c



du knaller schu mal auf dein handy :q:q:q:q:q zeisch kräuter :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nimm' das Banner ruhig raus :g de Cheffe hat auch keins drin :vik:



doch hat er !!! und wir werden keinen betteln oder nachlaufen :g


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend|wavey:



nabend alder seebär|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch Nabend#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh, man(n), der Montach wollte gaaar kein Ende nehmen.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Auch Nabend#h#h#h



und nochmal nabend gesacht |wavey:


----------



## Franky D (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten abend allerseits


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh, man(n), der Montach wollte gaaar kein Ende nehmen.|uhoh:



wieso war nix zu tun


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wieso war nix zu tun



ganz im Gegentum.

Nabend Franky, nabend Jonas.|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend zusammen



So, nu nochmal für alle:


GUTEN ABEND!!!! (Jetzt fehlt mir ein Mainzel-Smiley):m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralf |wavey:
> 
> Jau, hab noch kein Licht am Fahrrad:q Muß heute erst mal neue  Batterien kaufen.



Und dran gedacht:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und dran gedacht:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h



Jepp, hab ich. Aber die Idee mit der Kopflampe war auch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, hab ich. Aber die Idee mit der Kopflampe war auch nicht so verkehrt.



ich hätte zur not noch ein paar glühwürmchen im gurkenglass abzugeben :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom

..hab ich nicht irgendwo gelesen das Du Dich ohne mich an die Elbe geschlichen hast, warst Du in HH?


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Tom
> 
> ..hab ich nicht irgendwo gelesen das Du Dich ohne mich an die Elbe geschlichen hast, warst Du in HH?



Nö, würde ich doch nie wagen.:m

War zwischen Marschacht und Tespe auf der Niedersachsenseite. War aber nix zu holen.


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich hätte zur not noch ein paar glühwürmchen im gurkenglass abzugeben :q



Und wie soll ich die auffm Fahrad festhalten???


----------



## Franky D (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich die auffm Fahrad festhalten???


 
wie ne perlenkette auffädeln und um den lenker binden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich die auffm Fahrad festhalten???



natürlich mit rödeldraht einfach fest tüüütern:m bist doch sonst nich so einfallslos :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, würde ich doch nie wagen.:m
> 
> War zwischen Marschacht und Tespe auf der Niedersachsenseite. War aber nix zu holen.


 
...da kann man bestimmt super auf AKW-Welse stippen #c:m nicht mal Bisse oder zu Krabbig, sprich zu mir


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ködernadel rektal und dann einen nach dem anderen auf 12Schnur:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom 
ich werde jetzt estmal einen schicken jameson auf dein wohl trinken .hab noch nen halbe von deiner flasche .#6

@ chris das war kein wein im wohnwagen das war der whiskey ihr blinden hühner.wusste ichs doch das der da steht |krach: hab ihn heute abgeholt :q


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...da kann man bestimmt super auf AKW-Welse stippen #c:m nicht mal Bisse oder zu Krabbig, sprich zu mir



Ich war etwas unmotiviert auf Zander. Hatte erst Staustufe versucht, aber waren zu viele anderssprachige Freunde da. 
Bin dann an meine Lieblingsaalstelle, aber da ist Zander schwer zu stellen.


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @tom
> ich werde jetzt estmal einen schicken jameson auf dein wohl trinken .hab noch nen halbe von deiner flasche .#6
> 
> @ chris das war kein wein im wohnwagen das war der whiskey ihr blinden hüner.wusste ichs doch das der da steht |krach: hab ihn heute abgeholt :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris das war kein wein im wohnwagen das war der whiskey ihr blinden hühner.wusste ichs doch das der da steht |krach: hab ihn heute abgeholt :q


 
ich hab die Suche nur überwacht #c Eindeutig versagt  ..mehr kann und will ich dazu nicht sagen ## ## Liebe kann so blind machen 



nemles schrieb:


> Ich war etwas unmotiviert auf Zander. Hatte erst Staustufe versucht, aber waren zu viele anderssprachige Freunde da.
> Bin dann an meine Lieblingsaalstelle, aber da ist Zander schwer zu stellen.


 
..nur nicht aufgeben, ich hatte letzte Woche auch nicht einen anständigen Drill :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


>



man der iss aber auch gut :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @tom
> ich werde jetzt estmal einen schicken jameson auf dein wohl trinken .hab noch nen halbe von deiner flasche .#6



@Andy 
Lass bloß die Finger von dem Zeug. In der Beschreibung steht
BLENDED.. Nich das Du noch blind wirst

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich hab die Suche nur überwacht #c Eindeutig versagt  ..mehr kann und will ich dazu nicht sagen ## ## Liebe kann so blind machen



wenn mann nich alles alleine macht|rolleyes hast warscheinlich nur aufen arsc* geguckt wo sie die schränke im unteren bereich durchsucht hat waaaa |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Andy
> Lass bloß die Finger von dem Zeug. In der Beschreibung steht
> BLENDED.. Nich das Du noch blind wirst
> 
> #h#h#h



keine panik ich sauf auch salzsäure und die hat mir bisher auch nich geschadet ausser ein wenig sodbrennen |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Andy
> Lass bloß die Finger von dem Zeug. In der Beschreibung steht
> BLENDED.. Nich das Du noch blind wirst
> 
> #h#h#h



das heiß BLENDEND.#d Und so geht es Andy nach der Ampulle:m
Die können nicht mal richtig deutsch schreiben, die Whiskypanscher.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn mann nich alles alleine macht|rolleyes hast warscheinlich nur aufen arsc* geguckt wo sie die schränke im unteren bereich durchsucht hat waaaa |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
...das hab ich so nicht gesagt |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> keine panik ich sauf auch salzsäure



Und morgens werden Löcher in die Keramik gepinkelt....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> das heiß BLENDEND.#d Und so geht es Andy nach der Ampulle:m
> Die können nicht mal richtig deutsch schreiben, die Whiskypanscher.



richtich und da steht nix von blendend drauf nur triple distilled was auch immer das heißen soll |kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...das hab ich so nicht gesagt |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



egal aber gesehen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> egal aber gesehen |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

das kann sein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und morgens werden Löcher in die Keramik gepinkelt....



nich löcher .graviert !!!! und dann iss villeroy&boch ne billigmarke|supergri


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nich löcher .graviert !!!! und dann iss villeroy&boch ne billigmarke|supergri



Okey, die Pi... ist von Dir. Interessant wäre, von wem die Handschrift stammt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> das kann sein


das kann nich sein das iss so .moment mal ich hab mir heute mein bettchen garnich angesehen|kopfkrat du spitzbube ich ahne was |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, die Pi... ist von Dir. Interessant wäre, von wem die Handschrift stammt



da fässt keiner mehr rein wenn ich fertich bin und signiert was |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich und da steht nix von blendend drauf nur triple distilled was auch immer das heißen soll |kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri



der vielleicht:m:m


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> .moment mal ich hab mir heute mein bettchen garnich angesehen|kopfkrat du spitzbube ich ahne was |bigeyes



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> da fässt keiner mehr rein wenn ich fertich bin und signiert was |supergri|supergri|supergri



Ich meinte doch WÄHREND des Schreibens!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, die Pi... ist von Dir. Interessant wäre, von wem die Handschrift stammt


halt jetzt hab ichs geschnallt. natürlich vom big andy |supergri mußte nurnoch einen zur stabiliesirung des gehirns nehmen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich meinte doch WÄHREND des Schreibens!!!


ja doch habs doch schon geschnallt |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das kann nich sein das iss so .moment mal ich hab mir heute mein bettchen garnich angesehen|kopfkrat du spitzbube ich ahne was |bigeyes


 



#c ich weiß garnicht was Du meinst, ach Camping..|rolleyes ...nein #d sowas würd' ich nicht tun #d vlt beim nächsten mal :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> der vielleicht:m:m


richtischhhhhhhhhhh:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #c ich weiß garnicht was Du meinst |rolleyes ...nein #d sowas würd' ich nicht tun #d vlt beim nächsten mal :vik:



na morgen werd ich die sache mal abschnüffeln ich kenn meine marken :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> richtischhhhhhhhhhh:m



Hab ich leider Flasche leer und mein Vorrat steht bei Georg auf Lolland:c:c


----------



## nemles (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #c ich weiß garnicht was Du meinst, ach Camping..|rolleyes ...nein #d sowas würd' ich nicht tun #d vlt beim nächsten mal :vik:



Also wenn Ihr noch nicht mal mehr die Zeit hattet, die Ampulle zu finden :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr noch nicht mal mehr die Zeit hattet, die Ampulle zu finden :m


 
..und dann war da noch die Liege in der Hütte und das Zelt :g......aber da war die Flasche auch nicht #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab ich leider Flasche leer und mein Vorrat steht bei Georg auf Lolland:c:c



meine vorräte stehen alle im scandinavia park aber in 25tagen  hol ich sie ab auf der durchreise nach danland :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr noch nicht mal mehr die Zeit hattet, die Ampulle zu finden :m



ja ja so seh ich das auch |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..und dann war da noch die Liege in der Hütte und das Zelt :g......aber da war die Flasche auch nicht #c



nööööö die stand dierekt neben meinem bett aufen schrank da wo sie hingehört |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> meine vorräte stehen alle im scandinavia park aber in 25tagen  hol ich sie ab auf der durchreise nach danland :vik:




Wird nix, weil vor Dir da bin.|supergri|supergri
Mach nen kurzen Umweg auf der  Reise nach Lolland.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wird nix, weil vor Dir da bin.|supergri|supergri
> Mach nen kurzen Umweg auf der  Reise nach Lolland.



soviel feuerwasser kannste wohl nich schlürfen oder fährst du mitten 40 tonner nach lolland ;+|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wann ballerst du los und wie lange bleibste ?
ich hau am 18.10 ab und komme am 01.11 wieder


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> soviel feuerwasser kannste wohl nich schlürfen oder fährst du mitten 40 tonner nach lolland ;+|supergri



Quatsch, ich hänge Dein Portrait in alle Türen und Fenster mit dem Zusatz "Hausverbot",Vorsicht bissiger Ladendieb#h#h

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wann ballerst du los und wie lange bleibste ?
> ich hau am 18.10 ab und komme am 01.11 wieder



Fahren am 11.10. los, essen auf der Fähre Currywurst oder Schnitzel und bleiben bis zum 19.10. bei Georg.

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Quatsch, ich hänge Dein Portrait in alle Türen und Fenster mit dem Zusatz "Hausverbot",Vorsicht bissiger Ladendieb#h#h
> 
> #h#h



dann schicke ich ebend meine frau rein .in der zeit wo ich bei fishermans partner bin


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann schicke ich ebend meine frau rein .in der zeit wo ich bei fishermans partner bin



Vom 17.10. - 19.10. wird jeglicher Alkoholverkauf an Frauen unterbunden.
Uraltes Schleswig-Holsteinisches Gesetz.

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Vom 17.10. - 19.10. wird jeglicher Alkoholverkauf an Frauen unterbunden.
> Uraltes Schleswig-Holsteinisches Gesetz.
> 
> #h#h



kein thema .klebebart, haare abrasiert, korsett umme titten und fertich! schon läuft die brühe |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kein thema .klebebart, haare abrasiert, korsett umme titten und fertich! schon läuft die brühe |supergri|supergri|supergri




Okay, Du hast gewonnen. 
War ja nur um Deine Gesundheit besorgt:m:m
Dann kauf ich weiter bei spirituosen-superbillig ein und werde mich nicht an Deiner ScanPark Notreserve vergreifen.#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Okay, Du hast gewonnen.
> War ja nur um Deine Gesundheit besorgt:m:m
> Dann kauf ich weiter bei spirituosen-superbillig ein und werde mich nicht an Deiner ScanPark Notreserve vergreifen.#h#h




DONKE geht doch:vik:



hab ich übrigens alles vom tom gelernt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> DONKE geht doch:vik:
> 
> 
> 
> hab ich übrigens alles vom tom gelernt




Muss ja klein beigeben, sonst hakst Du mir am 12.12. ja nicht die Fische ab.|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Muss ja klein beigeben, sonst hakst Du mir am 12.12. ja nicht die Fische ab.|supergri|supergri



na klar mach ich das gibbet doch pro fisch nen kurzen und ne fahrt mit nen nüchteren fahrer :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na klar mach ich das gibbet doch pro fisch nen kurzen und ne fahrt mit nen nüchteren fahrer :m



Welche Art von Witzky soll ich denn in den Flachmann einfüllen.
Bahndamm Spätlese Strecke Leningrad-Moskau, rechte Seite wenig Sonne
Namensschild ist schon am Sitz angebracht.

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Welche Art von Witzky soll ich denn in den Flachmann einfüllen.
> Bahndamm Spätlese Strecke Leningrad-Moskau, rechte Seite wenig Sonne
> Namensschild ist schon am Sitz angebracht.
> 
> #h#h



oha ich bring ihn selber mit und du gibst mir die kohle.das wäre wohl am besten |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oha ich bring ihn selber mit und du gibst mir die kohle.das wäre wohl am besten |supergri|supergri|supergri



Nix da, wer Abhakweltmeister werden will, muss trinken was aus der Pulle kommt.
Vielleicht haste ja Glück und ich geh auf Mefo, könnte aber dann etwas weniger mit den Kurzen werden.
Abgehakt wird ca. 15 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in Richtung Osten#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nix da, wer Abhakweltmeister werden will, muss trinken was aus der Pulle kommt.
> Vielleicht haste ja Glück und ich geh auf Mefo, könnte aber dann etwas weniger mit den Kurzen werden.
> Abgehakt wird ca. 15 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in Richtung Osten#h#h#h



:cdas wird ein zeisch tach für mich :g|supergri
so jonas ich werd mal für heute schluß machen frauchen kommt gleich von der arbeit.war mal wieder lustich ein paar seiten inne tasten zu hauen.denn mal bis morgen gutes nächtle #h
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guts Nächtle,

hat Spaß gemacht.#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr schlafmützen #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jonas schon fit :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie sieht bei euch dat wetter aus ? hier iss feinster regen angesacht|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie sieht bei euch dat wetter aus ? hier iss feinster regen angesacht|bigeyes




Entweder hat die Erde stark geschwitzt, oder es hat bis vor kurzem geregnet

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich kanns gut gebrauchen dann kommt endlich wieder wasser innen see der iss ganzschön abgefallen|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu muss ich los.

Schönen Tag, bis heute abend#h#h#h#h#h

Ralf


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp viel spaß bei mir gehts auch gleich los #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
hier nieselt und windet es, auf zum Angeln :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Hier ist auch alles wie in graue Watte gepackt...

Ideales Wetter zum Büroarbeiten oder zum Hechtangeln!|rolleyes

Dummerweise sitz ich nicht am Wasser.


@Chris,

wünsch dir was!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann, da ist man mal einen Abend nicht im Board und ihr schreibt los wie wild!

Vier|bigeyes Seiten zu lesen!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
hab auch mal eben die vier Seiten überflogen,das ist schön zu wissen,das es hier echte Whiskey Freunde gibt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab auch mal eben die vier Seiten überflogen,das ist schön zu wissen,das es hier echte Whiskey Freunde gibt.




Moin Peter!

Yo, nen guten Malt lässt hier von der Truppe keiner stehen...

Ist ja auch einfach ein Genuss, mit so einem leckeren Getränk auf einen gelungenen Tag anzustoßen!

Hast du auf der Seho nix von dem Glenmorangie abbekommen?|bigeyes#t


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähhhhh.

NEIN


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei mir stehen in der Bar:

Glen Grand(stimmt nicht,der steht jetzt bei Martin)
Glenfittich
Tullamore Dew
Black Label
Chivas
und nen leichter Jim Beam


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Peter!
> 
> Ist ja auch einfach ein Genuss, mit so einem leckeren Getränk auf einen gelungenen Tag anzustoßen!



Ich glaube von den 8 Tagen auf Lolland, im Oktober, wird jeder
Tag mehr als gelungen sein. Bei Georg sind noch ein Bowmore und ein Bruichladdich gebunkert (falls Georg nicht zuviel Durst hatte in der Zwischenzeit :c).

Ralf #h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Asche auf mein Haupt!|rolleyes

Dann bist du der Erste, mit dem ich im Dezember anstosse!!!
Bring dafür dann mal ne echte Rarität mit...:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MALT ist übrigens anerkannter Fliegenbinde-Whisky#6#6

Denn, die Fliege wird schöner mit jedem Glas Malt

Selber mit Georg ausprobiert:m:m


#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> MALT ist übrigens anerkannter Fliegenbinde-Whisky#6#6
> 
> Denn, die Fliege wird schöner mit jedem Glas Malt
> 
> ...




Nicht nur zum Fliegenbinden!#d

Ein gutes Glas Whisky hilft gegen fast alles.|supergri
Und sollte es mal nicht helfen, dann trinkt man(n) besser noch eins!


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das das mit Whisky alles leichter läuft,hab ich auch am Samstag gemerkt,denn bei dem Haufen Fisch hatte ich kein Bock,das mit klarem Kopf zu machen.












Kinder die das lesen,sollen nicht zum Trinken angeregt werden! Merkt euch,eure Zeit kommt erst noch!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Das das mit Whisky alles leichter läuft,hab ich auch am Samstag gemerkt,denn bei dem Haufen Fisch hatte ich kein Bock,das mit klarem Kopf zu machen.
> Kinder die das lesen,sollen nicht zum Trinken angeregt werden! Merkt euch,eure Zeit kommt erst noch!




Gleich zweimal im siebten Himmel und noch an die Kinderchen gedacht Respekt

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal was anderes,
sind die Kieler Blitz und Eisele Pilker Patent geschützt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Mal was anderes,
> sind die Kieler Blitz und Eisele Pilker Patent geschützt?




Ich denk mal, solange du die nur in Kleinserie nachbaust, werden die da nix sagen können...#c

Nur wenn du LKW Ladungen anfertigst, bekommste wahrscheinlich Probleme!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Mal was anderes,
> sind die Kieler Blitz und Eisele Pilker Patent geschützt?



In dieser Form und Art gibt es doch bestimmt etliche (hunderte)
von Pilkern.
Wer soll das kontrollieren und beurteilen. 
Weiterhin ist eine Patentanmeldung sehr kostspielig und mit einer Wartezeit von einem Jahr bis zur Erteilung verbunden.
Da der Trend sich ja auch häufiger ändert, sollte eine Patentierung eigentlich keinen Sinn für den Hersteller ergeben.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann gehe ich gleich mal ein paar Pilker gießen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
bin gerade aus dem Hafen zurück :vik: 66cm Barsch :vik:






























...........leider nicht am Stück  34 und 32 

Bilder gibts von Fischkoop #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Mann!:m

Zwei Dreißiger geben vier weltklasse Filets ab.
Lasse dir schmecken!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Petri Mann!:m
> 
> Zwei Dreißiger geben vier weltklasse Filets ab.
> Lasse dir schmecken!:q


 
Petri Dank :m
jau die Jungs stehen gut im Fleisch


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all



> 66cm Barsch



das wäre es gewesen 

Hier die beiden prächtigen "ersten Barsche" seines Lebens #6

nochmals ein dickes Petri dazu #6 #6 #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch ein fette Petri von mir


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo erst mal fettes petri allen fänger

bei uns is auch nich grade schönes wetter ab und an mal am nieseln,
und zum Whiskey der gehört einfach mit dazu wenn Man(n) sich unterhält


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und peter solange du die pilker nur in kleinserien für den eigengebrauch fertigs sollta da niemand was sagen können


----------



## Macker (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> moin Jörg
> 
> ..ist MS macker schon im Trockendock  oder geht die Woche noch was #c
> 
> ...



Jau der steht hoch und Trocken also wieder mal nächstes Jahr.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Papa Andy,

hab ich das gestern übersehen;+;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Jau der steht hoch und Trocken also wieder mal nächstes Jahr.


 
..ja shize..._mal wieder_... |motz: #6  naja nächstes Jahr garantiert


----------



## Macker (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe meine Urlaubsplanung schon in groben Zügen fertig  wenn mein Arbeitgeber mitmacht bin Ich von April bis September 13 wochen oben.
Wie ist das jetzt Eigentlich am 19.10. mit der Nordland Tour hat jemand Intresse?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Habe meine Urlaubsplanung schon in groben Zügen fertig wenn mein Arbeitgeber mitmacht bin Ich von April bis September 13 wochen oben.
> Wie ist das jetzt Eigentlich am 19.10. mit der Nordland Tour hat jemand Intresse?
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
das ist doch ein guter Zeitrahmen, vlt schaff' ich das dann mal  bin "leider" ab 18.10. in DK mit Papa Andy  im Kattegat segeln :vik:


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Gemeinde und Petri an Chris.


Ähmmm, was denn nun passiert???

Andy0209 gibbet es nicht mehr im Board, dafür aber einen gewissen:

MFT PAPA andy0209 
  			Mit Vollgas übers Kattegat



 


				Dabei seit: 11.2006
 				Ort: Salzwedel
 				Alter: 39
 				 					Beiträge: 4.819 				
 Themenstarter


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das is ja mal cool was sich andy da überlegt hat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> das is ja mal cool was sich andy da überlegt hat




Ich glaub nu is Papa's Witzky alle und wir alle haben einen neuen Papa:q

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp nachdem ich gestern gelesen habe das nicht mal andy das mft im banner trägt hab ich mir gedacht nun ist es an der zeit auch endlich das mft zu tragen wollte es damals nur nich überstürzen. aber da die sache sich ja nun so gefestigt hat das eigendlich nix mehr schief gehen kann ,sollte ich es auch öffendlich tragen und das mit stolz.:vik: und nu erstmal nen legger jameson#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri chris #6 hätte auch mal wieder bock aufen legger großen barsch


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> petri chris #6 hätte auch mal wieder bock aufen legger großen barsch



Muddu mal wieder angeln gehen:m Und vor allen Dingen mal ordentlich Besatz im Teich machen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muddu mal wieder angeln gehen:m Und vor allen Dingen mal ordentlich Besatz im Teich machen



von freitag zu samstag elbe :vik: besatz bringt der herbst #6


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> von freitag zu samstag elbe :vik: besatz bringt der herbst #6



Wo gehts hin?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wo gehts hin?



igendwo bei hitzacker


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> igendwo bei hitzacker



Schade, Freitach ist doof für mich. Frauchen hat Schulung bis Samstag, da kann ich nicht weg #t|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schade, Freitach ist doof für mich. Frauchen hat Schulung bis Samstag, da kann ich nicht weg #t|uhoh:



gott sei dank sonst fängste mir nacher noch alle fische vor der nase weg :q


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> gott sei dank sonst fängste mir nacher noch alle fische vor der nase weg :q



So weit ist das also schon gekommen, daß Du froh bist, NICHT mit mir Angeln zu müssen#c|gr::m

Na warte, Du Sausac., dat bekommst Du wieder.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk was los biste kurz weggenickt |uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So weit ist das also schon gekommen, daß Du froh bist, NICHT mit mir Angeln zu müssen#c|gr::m
> 
> Na warte, Du Sausac., dat bekommst Du wieder.



zeische nu hab ich aber ins fettnäpfchen getreten |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> dirk was los biste kurz weggenickt |uhoh:|rolleyes




Da isser wieder!
War grad essen.

Nur noch schnell die Zwerge ins Bett bringen und dann komm ich zu euch...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da isser wieder!
> War grad essen.
> 
> Nur noch schnell die Zwerge ins Bett bringen und dann komm ich zu euch...:m



feiner dirk :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde und Petri an Chris.
> 
> 
> Ähmmm, was denn nun passiert???
> ...


 
#c#c#c 
Petri Dank  




MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ...sollte ich es auch öffentlich tragen und das mit stolz.:vik: und nu erstmal nen legger jameson#6


 
Find ich gut, wurde echt Zeit #6 nu können endlich die Teamjacken in Druck gehen :g:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moment teamjacken#c iss schon irgendwas am laufen???
also für meine mit druck hab ich nen 90iger bezahlt wie siehts aus geht da was drunter ????


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moment teamjacken#c iss schon irgendwas am laufen???
> also für meine mit druck hab ich nen 90iger bezahlt wie siehts aus geht da was drunter ????


 
tja Papa  da steht aber der falsche Name druf :m ..ne noch nix Spruchreifes #c


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moment teamjacken#c iss schon irgendwas am laufen???
> also für meine mit druck hab ich nen 90iger bezahlt wie siehts aus geht da was drunter ????



Kann uns doch egal sein, Chris besorgt uns die Dinger und wir ziehen die an :g|bla:#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> tja Papa  da steht aber der falsche Name druf :m ..ne noch nix Spruchreifes #c



wie da steht der falsche name drauf .das stimmt nix teamwork saw iss ein unabhängiger zusammenlauf von irren und das iss o.k. so ausserdem hab ich meinen anglerboard namen aufdrucken lassen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kann uns doch egal sein, Chris besorgt uns die Dinger und wir ziehen die an :g|bla:#h



ach die kosten quasi nix für uns dat iss doch mal ne feine geste vom chris :vik:


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ausserdem hab ich meinen anglerboard namen aufdrucken lassen :m



welchen? Andy groß oder andy klein geschrieben????

Und wo steht was von Papi???????:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber der Name stimmt ja jetzt nicht mehr...|rolleyes

Ich will auf meiner nur MFT-Dirk stehen haben. In dunkelgrau!#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu mal butter mang de fische iss da schon was geplant oder soll ich mal anfragen ? meine kennt ihr ja mit kaputze und schick warm dazu noch 100% wasserdicht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> welchen? Andy groß oder andy klein geschrieben????
> 
> Und wo steht was von Papi???????:m


der große Andy0209.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber der Name stimmt ja jetzt nicht mehr...|rolleyes
> 
> Ich will auf meiner nur MFT-Dirk stehen haben. In dunkelgrau!#h




richtig iss ja auch nich die mft jacke #6


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> dazu noch 100% wasserdicht



Höhrt sich gut an, könnte interessant sein für mich...#h


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> der große Andy0209.



Dön Gübt esch hür nüscht möhr. Nur noch 39er andy-paps...


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich will diese DAM, die Jörn hat!

Nur schwarz und halt meinem Name...

Beim Marcel Martins im Laden gibbet die wohl für 80€'s!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja mir solls egal sein wenn noch nix am laufen iss kann ich mich mal bemühen ich lass nacher von sandra mal paar fotos machen damit alle nochmal ein bild haben und dann kanns  losgehen mit den bestellugen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich will diese DAM, die Jörn hat!
> 
> Nur schwarz und halt meinem Name...
> 
> Beim Marcel Martins im Laden gibbet die wohl für 80€'s!



hab das gleiche material innen mit microfleece und kaputze kostet inkl aufdruck glaube ich 90 äppel


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich lass nacher von sandra mal paar fotos machen damit alle nochmal ein bild haben



Kannst Du die Bilder von Sandra bitte auf meine Handy-Nummer senden? Frauchen hat Zugriff auf meine E-Mail, und ich will keinen Ärger zu Hause:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Bilder von Sandra bitte auf meine Handy-Nummer senden? Frauchen hat Zugriff auf meine E-Mail, und ich will keinen Ärger zu Hause:m



du sackgesicht warte ab wir sehen uns in dk.:g (das iss eine drohung):m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Bilder von Sandra bitte auf meine Handy-Nummer senden? Frauchen hat Zugriff auf meine E-Mail, und ich will keinen Ärger zu Hause:m




Sonst geht es wieder in den Serengeti-Park, ooooddderrrr:m:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab auch grad schon schlimme Bilder im Kopf gehabt...|rolleyes

Andy nur mit Jacke bekleidet!|uhoh:|scardie:


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Sonst geht es wieder in den Serengeti-Park, ooooddderrrr:m:m


|sagnix|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hab auch grad schon schlimme Bilder im Kopf gehabt...|rolleyes
> 
> Andy nur mit Jacke bekleidet!|uhoh:|scardie:



was zahlt ihr dann gehts auch so :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> was zahlt ihr dann gehts auch so :m




Für das Bild würd ich fünf Euro in den Topf werfen...


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dabei.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Für das Bild würd ich fünf Euro in den Topf werfen...



abgelent |gr: 5 euro haaaaalllllloooooo


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Für das Bild würd ich fünf Euro in den Topf werfen...





Aber in den Island-2010Topf!     :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dabei.:m


das war mir klar |bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Für das Bild würd ich fünf Euro in den Topf werfen...



Schlimmer als wenn ich es machen würde, kann es auch nicht kommen.#6#6
Ich gebe 3,50 Euronen:m:m
Für den Island Topf 25 Euronen.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Aber in den Island-2010Topf!     :vik:



eben da kommen wir mit 5 europas nix weit also wir warten auf das höchstgebot :m


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Aber in den Island-2010Topf!     :vik:



Nicht schlecht die Idee.... Können wir mit Dirks Ferkelein auch so machen... Da kommt einiges zusammen


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Aber in den Island-2010Topf!     :vik:





Ohhhhhh! ISLAND!!!|rolleyes

Mönsch, wie ich das so sehe, sind da 2010 Einige dabei...

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja nen ganzen Flieger voll, dann wirds vielleicht günstiger!|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Schlimmer als wenn ich es machen würde, kann es auch nicht kommen.#6#6
> Ich gebe 3,50 Euronen:m:m
> 
> #h#h#h#h



das iss ja wohl jetzt die oberfrecheit |splat2:


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> das iss ja wohl jetzt die oberfrecheit |splat2:



Ralf meinte wahrscheinlich 3,50€ zu den üblichen 5€ :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ohhhhhh! ISLAND!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Mönsch, wie ich das so sehe, sind da 2010 Einige dabei...
> 
> Vielleicht kriegen wir ja nen ganzen Flieger voll, dann wirds vielleicht günstiger!|kopfkrat



wie flieger voll und günstiger |kopfkrat wir kaufen uns son vogel mein schwager iss dabei den pilotenschein zu machen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ralf meinte wahrscheinlich 3,50€ zu den üblichen 5€ :g



mindestgebot wurde nicht erreicht !


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die Idee.... Können wir mit Dirks Ferkelein auch so machen... Da kommt einiges zusammen





Wie????


Ich???


Ich mach doch nix ferkeliges...#c


Ich ess die gerne!


Aber die Idee mit dem Island Topf ist doch echt goil, oder?:m


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mindestgebot wurde nicht erreicht !




Also ich hab in vier Minuten 28,50 € gezählt. Wenn wir ernst machen und so weiter spielen.... Haben wir es locker 2010 zusammen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> das iss ja wohl jetzt die oberfrecheit |splat2:





Wieso, hab mich doch selber geoutet.|rolleyes|rolleyes
Obwohl, wenn das Shirt lang genug ist.:m:m
Lass Dich überraschen#c#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mindestgebot wurde nicht erreicht !




Andy San, bei allem Respekt zu deiner Waschbärbauchfigur, aber wenn jeder nen Zwanni geben würde, dann kämen wir auch nicht soooo weit...

Es sei denn, wir machens öffentlich und Jeder, der deinen Astralkörper nur mit einem Hauch von "Jacke" bekleidet sehen will, muss nen Zwanni zahlen!:m
























*Dann sind wir bestimmt 3010 in Island!!!#y*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wieso, hab mich doch selber geoutet.|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Obwohl, wenn das Shirt lang genug ist.:m:m
> Lass Dich überraschen#c#c



iss doch ne jacke und kein shirt jonas


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> iss doch ne jacke und kein shirt jonas




setze Jacke, streiche Shirt.#6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Andy San, bei allem Respekt zu deiner Waschbärbauchfigur, aber wenn jeder nen Zwanni geben würde, dann kämen wir auch nicht soooo weit...
> 
> Es sei denn, wir machens öffentlich und Jeder, der deinen Astralkörper nur mit einem Hauch von "Jacke" bekleidet sehen will, muss nen Zwanni zahlen!:m
> 
> ...



werd mal nix fesch waschbärbauch iss bald geschicht wenns so weitergeht . und ausserdem dachte ich an einem einstiegsgebot von 50 europas dann wird das objekt der begierde hochgesteigert bis nix mehr geht .das endgebot iss dann der zu bezahlende preis aller jenen die ein foto wollen.:m fetter plan alder wa :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> werd mal nix fesch waschbärbauch iss bald geschicht wenns so weitergeht . und ausserdem dachte ich an einem einstiegsgebot von 50 europas dann wird das objekt der begierde hochgesteigert bis nix mehr geht .das endgebot iss dann der zu bezahlende preis aller jenen die ein foto wollen.:m fetter plan alder wa :vik:




Ich komm mir schon bissel vor wie'n Zuhälter...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ...Chris besorgt uns die Dinger und wir ziehen die an :g|bla:#h


 
...wenn ihr ein haufen junger knackiger Mädels wärt könnten wir darüber reden :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Große Scheixxe passiert.|rolleyes|rolleyes
Meine Frau hat was von Island spitzgekriegt. Nach eingehender Befragung habe ich mich in mein Schicksal ergeben.|rolleyes
Musste unter Zwang zusagen, in 2010 zweimal nach Island zu fahren (1xFamilie und 1x MFT).

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich komm mir schon bissel vor wie'n Zuhälter...|rolleyes



|sagnix  meinen Kommentar kannste Dir sicher vorstellen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich komm mir schon bissel vor wie'n Zuhälter...|rolleyes



das macht doch nix min jung:m  endlich wird er norddeutsch |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Große Scheixxe passiert.|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Meine Frau hat was von Island spitzgekriegt. Nach eingehender Befragung habe ich mich in mein Schicksal ergeben.|rolleyes
> Musste unter Zwang zusagen, in 2010 zweimal nach Island zu fahren (1xFamilie und 1x MFT).
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



Ralf, Du arme Sau, das hält doch keiner aus. Aber damit hast Du die Orga gewonnen. Da Du mit Fam. vorreist....


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie war noch der Name dieses Films,der in England spielt,wo drei Minenarbeiter arbeitlos werden und das Strippen anfangen? Genau so hört sich diese Unterhaltung an.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Große Scheixxe passiert.|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Meine Frau hat was von Island spitzgekriegt. Nach eingehender Befragung habe ich mich in mein Schicksal ergeben.|rolleyes
> Musste unter Zwang zusagen, in 2010 zweimal nach Island zu fahren (1xFamilie und 1x MFT).
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h





Könntest du mich nicht adoptieren???:m


Sag dann auch immer Papi zu dir und ess immer brav meinen Teller auf!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wie war noch der Name dieses Films,der in England spielt,wo drei Minenarbeiter arbeitlos werden und das Strippen anfangen? Genau so hört sich diese Unterhaltung an.


 
..hör bloß auf die auf solche Gedanken zu bringen, dat will keiner sehen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Große Scheixxe passiert.|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Meine Frau hat was von Island spitzgekriegt. Nach eingehender Befragung habe ich mich in mein Schicksal ergeben.|rolleyes
> Musste unter Zwang zusagen, in 2010 zweimal nach Island zu fahren (1xFamilie und 1x MFT).
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



#q ach du zeische wie können wir das nur wieder gutmachen;+ das wird ja ein besonders langweiliges jahr für dich |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hör bloß auf die auf solche Gedanken zu bringen, dat will keiner sehen :vik:





Hmmm, es gibt für Alles einen Markt!!!

Wir müssten es nur ordentlich vermarkten...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wie war noch der Name dieses Films,der in England spielt,wo drei Minenarbeiter arbeitlos werden und das Strippen anfangen? Genau so hört sich diese Unterhaltung an.



#q#q#q gleich fälls mir ein #q#q#q der war gut nich :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm, es gibt für Alles einen Markt!!!
> 
> Wir müssten es nur ordentlich vermarkten...


 
..tja den groben Rahmen kennt man ja :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> #q#q#q gleich fälls mir ein #q#q#q der war gut nich :m


 
..siehste jetzt ham wir den shize |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm, es gibt für Alles einen Markt!!!
> 
> Wir müssten es nur ordentlich vermarkten...



da spricht der geschäftsmann ( zuhälter) |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..siehste jetzt ham wir den shize |bigeyes



hallo was bei den inselaffen klappt , klappt bei den germanen auch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ralf, Du arme Sau, das hält doch keiner aus. Aber damit hast Du die Orga gewonnen. Da Du mit Fam. vorreist....



Bin auch ganz geknickt, ich war so leichtsinnig etwas von der Anreise mit Schiff zu erzählen.
Von Dänemark, über die Faroer Inseln nach Island.
Ist mit Zwischenstopp auf den Faroer Inseln, aber mit eigenem Wagen.
Diese Anreise kostet aber schon mehr als 1 Woche Flug, Haus und Boot.
Muss meiner Frau nur noch unterjubeln, dass mindestens immer 10 Beaufort blasen. Daegen ist sie nämlich ziemlich allergisch:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo was bei den inselaffen klappt , klappt bei den germanen auch


 
..genau das befürchte ich ja


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich habs,

Brassed Off

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassed_Off_%E2%80%93_Mit_Pauken_und_Trompeten


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> #q#q#q gleich fälls mir ein #q#q#q der war gut nich :m



War das nicht Andy's Kapuzenshow:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Muss meiner Frau nur noch unterjubeln, dass mindestens immer 10 Beaufort blasen. Daegen ist sie nämlich ziemlich allergisch:v


das bekommen wir hin soll ich ein beaufort zertifikat erstellen nur für diese strecke :m


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann mich ja mal nach Fährfahrten schlau machen.. länger als zwei Tage sind wir früher auch nicht nach Reykjavik  gefahren.#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ich habs,
> 
> Brassed Off
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassed_Off_–_Mit_Pauken_und_Trompeten




genau :vik: watten nen lustich streifen :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähhm,
wann war FRÜHER?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> War das nicht Andy's Kapuzenshow:m:m


neeeeeeeeeeeeeee:m


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ähhm,
> wann war FRÜHER?



HochseeFischerei.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ähhm,
> wann war FRÜHER?



früher war bestimmt dazumal |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ähhm,
> wann war FRÜHER?



Also, im Hafen wurde bestimmt noch Kohle gebunkert.:vik::vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> HochseeFischerei.



Alles klar,
lass aber bitte im DEZ. das Netz weg.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ peter sach mal das bild mit der kogge in deiner bildergallery war das vor fehmarn? ich möchte sagen das gleiche schiff hab ich schonmal zwischen fehmarn und heiligenhafen gesehen


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> lass aber bitte im DEZ. das Netz weg.



Gerne doch. Bin nicht selbst auf die Hohe gewesen. Mit wir meine unsere frühere DDR-Fangflotte. Papa hat HSF gemacht. Also ich erscheine ohne Netz:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gerne doch. Bin nicht selbst auf die Hohe gewesen. Papa hat HSF gemacht. Also ich erscheine ohne Netz:m



dein haarnetz kannste ruhig mitbringen :m es lacht auch keiner |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @ peter sach mal das bild mit der kogge in deiner bildergallery war das vor fehmarn? ich möchte sagen das gleiche schiff hab ich schonmal zwischen fehmarn und heiligenhafen gesehen



Das war 2006 bei der Travemünder Woche oder so,war mit der PeterII draußen,waren aber noch mehr Koggen unterwegs.
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe,war sie auch dieses Jahr in Bremerhafen bei der "Lütten Sail"


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach die Tage kommen noch ein Paar Bilder Me(h)er dazu


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Das war 2006 bei der Travemünder Woche oder so,war mit der PeterII draußen,waren aber noch mehr Koggen unterwegs.
> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe,war sie auch dieses Jahr in Bremerhafen bei der "Lütten Sail"


ah ja gibbet schon noch so einige schicke sachen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ach die Tage kommen noch ein Paar Bilder Me(h)er dazu



ja bei mir steht auchnoch so einiges aus ich muß mich auch mal nen tach rannmachen


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ah ja gibbet schon noch so einige schicke sachen



Oh ja,
ich könnte den ganzen Tag bei uns am Deich sitzen und den Schiffen zuschauen,einfach nur so.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guts Nächtle,

werde mich mal mit der K&K und der Blinker zurückziehen.
Blinker: Fang ohne Grenzen/Island, die Insel für den Dauer Drill.
Kutte und Küste: Island Spezial/Alle Reviere,alle Infos.

Das geilste finde ich, man kann fangen ohne Ende. Der Fang geht abends in die Fischfabrik. Am Ende des Urlaubs bekommt man eine Kiste mit 16-20 KG besten Fischfilets, aller Fischsorten.


#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Oh ja,
> ich könnte den ganzen Tag bei uns am Deich sitzen und den Schiffen zuschauen,einfach nur so.|bigeyes



das könnte ich auch leider iss zuviel land dazwischen aber ab und an fahr ich ja ans meer und genieße jede sekunde.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle,
> 
> werde mich mal mit der K&K und der Blinker zurückziehen.
> Blinker: Fang ohne Grenzen/Island, die Insel für den Dauer Drill.
> ...



nu iss gut sonst flieg ich morgen schon.
hau rein bis morgen #h


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h#h ich scheiß mich auch mal in die Falle #h#h#h


Bis morgen früh...|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h#h ich scheiß mich auch mal in die Falle #h#h#h
> 
> 
> Bis morgen früh...|wavey:



Kann es sein, dass Dir ein Buchstabe abhanden gekommen ist


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h#h ich scheiß mich auch mal in die Falle #h#h#h
> 
> 
> Bis morgen früh...|wavey:




|supergri|supergri|supergri |supergri|supergri|supergri |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h#h ich scheiß auch mal in die Falle #h#h#h
> 
> 
> Bis morgen früh...|wavey:




iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend 
so grad vonner Königshöfer Messe wieder zuhause ham Feuerwerk fotografiert bilder folgen noch wenn bearbeitet war aber hammer gei.l waren so auf ca 200-300m am Feuerwerk dran


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h#h ich scheiß mich auch mal in die Falle #h#h#h
> 
> 
> Bis morgen früh...|wavey:


 
oh kaum biste ne minute hier drin fängt das rumferkeln wieder an


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> abend
> so grad vonner Königshöfer Messe wieder zuhause ham Feuerwerk fotografiert bilder folgen noch wenn bearbeitet war aber hammer gei.l waren so auf ca 200-300m am Feuerwerk dran



nu lass jucken rann mit de bilders:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> oh kaum biste ne minute hier drin fängt das rumferkeln wieder an



ja ja immer das gleiche mitten tom|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu lass jucken rann mit de bilders:m


 

dauert noch etwas muss noch alles ausgewertet und ins rechte licht gerückt werden aber ich werd mich beeilen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar morgen iss ja auchnoch ein tach


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> alles klar morgen iss ja auchnoch ein tach


 
so schauts aus #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin erstmal wech,

Bleibt Sauber!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leude es iss mal wieder soweit der andy macht sich vom acker frauchen kommt gleich paar minuten wollen wir denn noch für uns haben wir sehen uns ja leider nur abens.
denn mal gutes nächtle gesacht und bis morgen#h
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop ich werds dann mal auch solangsam packen euch allen eine gute nacht und bis morgen


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h#h ich scheiß mich auch mal in die Falle #h#h#h
> 
> 
> Bis morgen früh...|wavey:




Und das, mein lieber herzensguter Tom, wird dir den nächsten Ferkelpreis sichern!:m


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und das, mein lieber herzensguter Tom, wird dir den nächsten Ferkelpreis sichern!:m


 
joa damit dürften seine chancen nicht schlecht stehen auser es git noch ne andere ferkelei


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nacht gesacht!#h


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nacht


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

ich schätze mal, Du wirst auf den MFT Touren ein Einzelzimmer bekommen#h#h#h
Altes (Board)Ferkel


Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> ich schätze mal, Du wirst auf den MFT Touren ein Einzelzimmer bekommen#h#h#h
> Altes (Board)Ferkel
> ...



Moin Ralf,#h

Hier muß man wirklich drei Mal lesen, bevor man den Senden-Knopf drückt.|supergri|supergri|rotwerden

Das kommt davon, wenn man mit einem Auge auf den Fernseher glotzt, von dicken Fischen träumt und dann noch im Board schreibt.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,#h
> 
> Hier muß man wirklich drei Mal lesen, bevor man den Senden-Knopf drückt.|supergri|supergri|rotwerden
> 
> Das kommt davon, wenn man mit einem Auge auf den Fernseher glotzt, von dicken Fischen träumt und dann noch im Board schreibt.




Vielleicht 1-2 Tage ne MFT Tarnkappe aufsetzen und schon ist alles wieder bereinigt
Du weißt doch, wer den Sch.... hat, geht den Fahndern ins Netz.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Pappa Andy, Moin Peter#h#h#


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jonas
ein glück die woche wird geteilt:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jonas
> ein glück die woche wird geteilt:m




Klasse, ich nehm die erste Hälfte#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kannste haben dann gehts für dich eben wieder von vorne los |supergri
ich nehm die 2 hälfte der zweiten hälfte |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu steh ich da unser lieblingsrusse der arsch hat gerade vor meinem parkplatz sein auto versägt.oh jetzt hat der arme 20ig jährige keinen 5er bmw mehr und ich komm nich vom parkplatz|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin erstmal wieder weg,geht zur Messe.

Werde heute Abend berichten.


Und weg


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal wieder weg,geht zur Messe.
> 
> Werde heute Abend berichten.
> 
> ...




Viel Spass!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allen Anderen frohes Schaffen!:m


----------



## Honeyball (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h#h ich scheiß mich auch mal in die Falle #h#h#h



Meldung ist angekommen, offizielle Verhaftung folgt noch !!!
Bin erst heute abend wieder geregelt online...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Meldung ist angekommen, offizielle Verhaftung folgt noch !!!
> Bin erst heute abend wieder geregelt online...:vik:




Sehr schön!:m

#hSowas ist ja wohl auch oberferkelig...


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuden Chris!|wavey:

Gehste heut fischen?


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu steh ich da unser lieblingsrusse der arsch hat gerade vor meinem parkplatz sein auto versägt.oh jetzt hat der arme 20ig jährige keinen 5er bmw mehr und ich komm nich vom parkplatz|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
moin sacht 
joa sowas kommt mal vor deskommt mir irgentwie bekannt vor blos da wars kein BMW sondern ein Mazda


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sehr schön!:m
> 
> #hSowas ist ja wohl auch oberferkelig...



Suchst ja nur einen Mitkonkurenten, der Dir den Titel für Deine Sauereien streitig macht.|krach:
Das wird nix werden|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Suchst ja nur einen Mitkonkurenten, der Dir den Titel für Deine Sauereien streitig macht.|krach:
> Das wird nix werden|supergri




Wie war noch der Kurs, wenn man seine Stimme einem anderen
Ferkelanwärter gibt

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie war noch der Kurs, wenn man seine Stimme einem anderen
> Ferkelanwärter gibt
> 
> #h#h#h



Wirst Du im Dezember am Geruch in Deinem Zimmer feststellen, ob Du richtig gewählt hast.:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wirst Du im Dezember am Geruch in Deinem Zimmer feststellen, ob Du richtig gewählt hast.:m




Ach so, Du willst mit mir in ein Zimmer|supergri|supergri


#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ach so, Du willst mit mir in ein Zimmer|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Muß ja nicht die ganze Nacht sein. Es reichen mir drei bis fünf Minuten....|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muß ja nicht die ganze Nacht sein. Es reichen mir drei bis fünf Minuten....|supergri




So'ne Scheixxe aber auch#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> So'ne Scheixxe aber auch#h#h#h#h



Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Paps,

Ralf #h#h#h#h#h


Nu isser wieder wech.........


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da bin ich wieder #h
hau mich erstmal inne wanne mit ordendlich gesundheitstropfen die erkältung iss zurück .#q hätte ich mich doch blos richtig auskuriert danach gibbet nen netten tee mit honich un ab inne falle schwitzen .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muß ja nicht die ganze Nacht sein. Es reichen mir drei bis fünf Minuten....|supergri




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#r


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*




MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> da bin ich wieder #h
> hau mich erstmal inne wanne mit ordendlich gesundheitstropfen die erkältung iss zurück .#q hätte ich mich doch blos richtig auskuriert danach gibbet nen netten tee mit honich un ab inne falle schwitzen .




War wohl doch zu wenig Hörnerwhisky am Wochenende.#c
Na dann mal gute Besserung und wohliges Schwitzen.
Warum badest Du;+ 
Belastet nur den Kreislauf und Du weißt doch, ein Mann muss riechen wie ein Tier.#h#h#h

Ralf #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> War wohl doch zu wenig Hörnerwhisky am Wochenende.#c
> Na dann mal gute Besserung und wohliges Schwitzen.
> Warum badest Du;+
> Belastet nur den Kreislauf und Du weißt doch, ein Mann muss riechen wie ein Tier.#h#h#h
> ...



naja oder ich hätte es ganz sein lassen sollen und lieber der gesundheit den vortritt lassen sollen.
nu geh ich wieder baden damit ich die bazillentiere loswerde und schlürfe tee statt whiskey #q


----------



## knutemann (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> danach gibbet nen netten tee mit honich un ab inne falle schwitzen .



Nenn Tee iss gut , lass bloß das Wasser weg und nimm stattdessen nenn vernünftigen Malt|supergri Denne schwitzte auch und weg ist der Dreck am nächsten Tag|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> naja oder ich hätte es ganz sein lassen sollen und lieber der gesundheit den vortritt lassen sollen.
> nu geh ich wieder baden damit ich die bazillentiere loswerde und schlürfe tee statt whiskey #q




Na ja, mit 39 läßt man die Vernunft ja manchmal noch links liegen.:q:q
Mit 39a ändert sich das aber schlagartig.
Als Papa hat man doch Verantwortung für seine Kinderchen und muss sich gesund erhalten.

Ralf  #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Nenn Tee iss gut , lass bloß das Wasser weg und nimm stattdessen nenn vernünftigen Malt|supergri Denne schwitzte auch und weg ist der Dreck am nächsten Tag|rolleyes



irgendwie kenn ich das: wasser kann, zucker muß nich, rum muß:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Na ja, mit 39 läßt man die Vernunft ja manchmal noch links liegen.:q:q
> Mit 39a ändert sich das aber schlagartig.
> Als Papa hat man doch Verantwortung für seine Kinderchen und muss sich gesund erhalten.
> 
> Ralf  #h#h#h#h



meinste icke werde noch vernüpftich.oh mann meine frau versucht das schon seit 14 jahren.das geht einfach nich dann hat sie gewonnen.|uhoh::q


----------



## knutemann (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rüschtüch
Woher bloß
War nur nenn büschen andersrum
Rum muss, Zucker kann, Wasser muss nicht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Rüschtüch
> Woher bloß
> War nur nenn büschen andersrum
> Rum muss, Zucker kann, Wasser muss nicht



naja will ja hier nich prale aber ich bin auch mal zur see gefahren












mit der angel :q


----------



## knutemann (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
Jagdliteratur gelesen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Rüschtüch
> Woher bloß
> War nur nenn büschen andersrum
> Rum muss, Zucker kann, Wasser muss nicht



stimmt so wars. habs einfach nich mehr so recht zusammen bekommen donkeschön input input#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> @Andy
> Jagdliteratur gelesen?



häääääää|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> meinste icke werde noch vernüpftich.oh mann meine frau versucht das schon seit 14 jahren.das geht einfach nich dann hat sie gewonnen.|uhoh::q



Nu bin ich ja da. :vik::vik:
Ich werde Dich schon auf den richtigen Weg bringen:q:q:q:q:q:q
Das werden wir schon so hinbiegen, dass es nicht auf die Bemühungen der letzten 14 Jahre zurückfällt.


Ralf #h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nu bin ich ja da. :vik::vik:
> Ich werde Dich schon auf den richtigen Weg bringen:q:q:q:q:q:q
> Das werden wir schon so hinbiegen, dass es nicht auf die Bemühungen der letzten 14 Jahre zurückfällt.
> 
> ...



na dann bin ich ja froh |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nu bin ich ja da. :vik::vik:
> Ich werde Dich schon auf den richtigen Weg bringen:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Ralf #h#h#h#h#h



Na das will ich sehen. Wenn Du das hinkriegst, nenne ich Dich zukünftig auch den heiligen Jonas oder Messias. Ganz nach Belieben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das will ich sehen. Wenn Du das hinkriegst, nenne ich Dich zukünftig auch den heiligen Jonas oder Messias. Ganz nach Belieben



:q tom weis von was er spricht :q


----------



## knutemann (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> häääääää|kopfkrat


Kam mir so in den Sinn|uhoh: Ich meine einer unserer alten Jagdpäpste, die das Deutsche Waidwerk in seinem ursprünglichen Sinn geprägt haben ( ich meine Frevert hätts in ein seinem Jagdbuch *Rominten *irgendwo geschrieben) kann aber natürlich auch anderswo herkommen od. überliefert sein#c


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Stachlerjagd = guckst du hier *15349*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das will ich sehen. Wenn Du das hinkriegst, nenne ich Dich zukünftig auch den heiligen Jonas oder Messias. Ganz nach Belieben



Das mit dem Jonas kannste vergessen, mein Sohn heißt Jonas und ist gestern gerade 15 Jahre alt geworden.
Da war doch was mit dem Wal|evil:|evil:
Manchmal wäre ich froh, wenn der Wal mal vorbeikommen würde.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Stachlerjagd = guckst du hier *15349*




schick schick gugst du den djoerni gibbet auch noch |bigeyes
petri euch dreien #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Kam mir so in den Sinn|uhoh: Ich meine einer unserer alten Jagdpäpste, die das Deutsche Waidwerk in seinem ursprünglichen Sinn geprägt haben ( ich meine Frevert hätts in ein seinem Jagdbuch *Rominten *irgendwo geschrieben) kann aber natürlich auch anderswo herkommen od. überliefert sein#c



achsooo ich dachte schon mein gehirn wird vom bazillus zersetzt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leude ich mach mich jetzt inne falle .denn mal noch nen schicken abend .
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so leude ich mach mich jetzt inne falle .denn mal noch nen schicken abend .
> greez
> andy




MFT eben  

Bis morgen #h


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle

gn8 andy und gute beserung

petri zu den stachelern


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so leude ich mach mich jetzt inne falle .denn mal noch nen schicken abend .
> greez
> andy




Aber schnellstens, ab sofort beginnt die Umerziehung.

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Aber schnellstens, ab sofort beginnt die Umerziehung.
> 
> #h#h#h



Trilertrillidüüü!!!!
Nachtruhe!!!! Licht aus!!! Ruhe im Boot!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Trilertrillidüüü!!!!
> Nachtruhe!!!! Licht aus!!! Ruhe im Boot!!!



Und Schließmuskel unter Kontrolle|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und Schließmuskel unter Kontrolle|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> #h#h#h


 
fangt ihr schon wieder an |rolleyes   
so nun mal schnell ein kühles weizen einschänken und dann fußball schaun


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> fangt ihr schon wieder an |rolleyes
> so nun mal schnell ein kühles weizen einschänken und dann fußball schaun



Wem spielt und wo gucken?


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

DFB Pokal ARD Fc Bayern:Nürnberg


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dangää, werd ich dann mal gucken.#h


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jop mach dat steht schon 1:0 für uns


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> jop mach dat steht schon 1:0 für uns



Ähmmm??? #c

Gucken wir unterschiedliche Spiele? Bayern hat doch ein Tor geschossen #q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> jop mach dat steht schon 1:0 für uns



Wieso, spielt Werder|supergri|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähmmm??? #c
> 
> Gucken wir unterschiedliche Spiele? Bayern hat doch ein Tor geschossen #q


 

haja passt doch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guts Nächtle,
zieh mich mal wieder mit Island Literatur zurück.#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Komm gut zu liegen Ralf |wavey:


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guts nächtle


----------



## celler (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen...
bayer muss ja auch langsam mal gewinnen,der klinsi kann sich nicht mehr soviel erlauben sonst ist er ganz schnell wieder weg..

HSV forever,die haben 2:0 gegen bochum gewonnen ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nacht Leude, ich mach mich in die Waagerechte...|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen matze joa das wird schon werden


----------



## celler (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,hau rein und grüss mal schön @home


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nacht dirk


----------



## celler (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen matze joa das wird schon werden




naja wird ist gut gesacht inner bundesliga siehst noch nicht so doll aus bei den bayern...
wat macht scooter ?


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schlaf schön|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa läuft mit scooter mal sehen obs klappt


----------



## celler (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja wünsch dir dabei auf jeden viel glück.
so werd mich dann auch mal hin legen,hab ja frühschicht und muss früh hoch.

lg matze


----------



## Franky D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja wünsch dir dabei auf jeden viel glück.
> so werd mich dann auch mal hin legen,hab ja frühschicht und muss früh hoch.
> 
> lg matze


 
jo danke joa naja kenn sie ja nun schon etwas länger von daher sollte es nicht zu schwer werden  jop gute nacht


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> naja oder ich hätte es ganz sein lassen sollen und lieber der gesundheit den vortritt lassen sollen.


 
wat #t dat wär' bestimmt nicht so lustig geworden, für Dich. Nur Kati, Sandra und ich besoffen #d außerdem haben deine Cubanischen Zigarren Garantiert auch dazu beigetragen  



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Stachlerjagd = guckst du hier *15349*


 
..war mal wieder ein netter Tag, Petri zu den Zandern #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom, Moin Papi Andy,

alles wieder fit.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jonas 
klar doch bin schonwieder am tee schlürfen gripostad geschluckt .
da kann nix mehr schief gehen der tag iss gerettet|rolleyes


----------



## bo74 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin. . 
na ales klar bei euch ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> moin. .
> na ales klar bei euch ?




Moin bo,

alles Bestens.#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:m oha die bohrer sind wieder im lande #h.moin lutze
klar iss bei uns alles klar und selbst ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey jonas biste bissel schreibfaul heute oder was :m


----------



## bo74 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> :m oha die bohrer sind wieder im lande #h.moin lutze
> klar iss bei uns alles klar und selbst ?


 

ich denk mal ab morgen gehts wieder . brauch erstmal  1 tag um mich zu erholen .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ich denk mal ab morgen gehts wieder . brauch erstmal  1 tag um mich zu erholen .



dat glaub ich dir der andere bestimmt ne woche .und dann ne woche um sich zu ärgern das er bald wieder los muß :q:q:q


----------



## bo74 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> dat glaub ich dir der andere bestimmt ne woche .und dann ne woche um sich zu ärgern das er bald wieder los muß :q:q:q


 
also wie immer  wir hatten diesmal wirklich 2 anstrengende wochen . beim nächsten mal wirds wieder ruhiger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> also wie immer  wir hatten diesmal wirklich 2 anstrengende wochen . beim nächsten mal wirds wieder ruhiger



so iss das halt im leben .es gibt gute und schlechte zeiten .kann man sich eben nich immer aussuchen |rolleyes


----------



## bo74 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so iss das halt im leben .es gibt gute und schlechte zeiten .kann man sich eben nich immer aussuchen |rolleyes


 ´

stimmt.  frau und kind sind los . ich hau mich noch mal 2 stunden hin .


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ey jonas biste bissel schreibfaul heute oder was :m



Ne, musste mal eben ne PC-Maus suchen, die brauch ich nachher.
Bei mir ist momentan, wer Ordnung hält ist nur zu faul zum suchen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ´
> 
> stimmt.  frau und kind sind los . ich hau mich noch mal 2 stunden hin .




alles klar rinngehauen #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ne, musste mal eben ne PC-Maus suchen, die brauch ich nachher.
> Bei mir ist momentan, wer Ordnung hält ist nur zu faul zum suchen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h




nur das genie beherscht das caos :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so iss das halt im leben .es gibt gute und schlechte zeiten .kann man sich eben nich immer aussuchen |rolleyes



Genau, Deine guten Zeiten beginnen ja jetzt.
Unter meiner Aufsicht wirst Du dann zum vegetarischen, antialkoholischen Sitzpinkler.#t#t

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Genau, Deine guten Zeiten beginnen ja jetzt.
> Unter meiner Aufsicht wirst Du dann zum vegetarischen, antialkoholischen Sitzpinkler.#t#t
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h



oha da muß aber nen recht nette summe auf meinem konto eingehen,das ich da mitspiele :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> oha da muß aber nen recht nette summe auf meinem konto eingehen,das ich da mitspiele :q:q:q



Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Du mir was zahlst. 
Damit ich mir mehr Grillzeugs, Schnaps(Glenmorangie) usw. kaufen kann.:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Du mir was zahlst.
> Damit ich mir mehr Grillzeugs, Schnaps(Glenmorangie) usw. kaufen kann.:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



achso dafür hake ich dir ja die fische ab und wenns sein muß fahr ich dich dann auchnoch ein bisschen mit deinem auto spazieren:q:q:q


so ich muß denn mal los .wünsch dir nen netten tach bis heut abend |wavey:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> achso dafür hake ich dir ja die fische ab und wenns sein muß fahr ich dich dann auchnoch ein bisschen mit deinem auto spazieren:q:q:q
> 
> 
> so ich muß denn mal los .wünsch dir nen netten tach bis heut abend |wavey:
> ...



Bis denne.
Wäre schön, leider habe ich nen Firmenwagen, da müsstest Du schon mein Lebensabschnittspartner werden:q:q:q:q


----------



## knutemann (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze
|schild-g und alles Gute zum Burzeltach sowie allzeit tl


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Matze Häschen!#h

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute auch von meiner Seite!:q

Auf dass dir ein paar richtig Dicke an die Angel gehen...:m

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir auch|schild-g


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Matze, laß Dich ordentlich beschenken #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Scheixxe, glatt übersehen am frühen Morgen;+

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

|birthday:|birthday:#g#g#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

und schon richtig fleißig#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> und schon richtig fleißig#h#h#h




Moinsen Ralf!:m

Yo, bin voll motiviert, da heute Nacht geschlafen wie ein Baby!:q

Vor allem hab ich gut viel Arbeit und das bedeutet, dass der Tag schnell rum geht...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Ralf!:m
> 
> Yo, bin voll motiviert, da heute Nacht geschlafen wie ein Baby!:q



Lag doch wohl nicht am Glenmorangie:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Lag doch wohl nicht am Glenmorangie:q:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h




Nein!

Ich genieße den wirklich nur.
Nur ab und an mal ein/zwei Glässchen...



Mein Tiefschlaf lag an meiner Übermüdung und daran, dass wir mal ne Nacht ohne Störung durch Kindervolk verbringen durften!|rolleyes

Geht einem richtig gut, wenn man ausgeschlafen ist!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#6





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Ich genieße den wirklich nur.
> Nur ab und an mal ein/zwei Glässchen...
> ...



Und dann noch ein Wetter zum Helden zeugen:q:q:q
Jedenfalls hier in Bremen#h#h#h#h


----------



## bo74 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g Matze


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Und dann noch ein Wetter zum Helden zeugen:q:q:q
> Jedenfalls hier in Bremen#h#h#h#h




Hmm, ich hab Gott sei Dank schon Zwei!:q

Aber ein paar Übungen könnte man bei diesem herrlichen Wetter schon machen...

@Liz Schneggie!|wavey:

Ich glaub ich mach heut Nachmittag frei!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab Gott sei Dank schon Zwei!:q
> 
> Aber ein paar Übungen könnte man bei diesem herrlichen Wetter schon machen...
> 
> ...




Ich hab auch zwei (aber beide pubertierend). Da ist der Stress dann tagsüber.|krach:|krach:

Kannst Du die Übungen mal näher erläutern:q:q:q
Ich bin da ganz unbedarft;+;+

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zwei (aber beide pubertierend). Da ist der Stress dann tagsüber.|krach:|krach:
> 
> 
> Na ja, momentan geh'n unsere Beiden ja eigentlich. Klar wird auch mal Unsinn gemacht, aber im Großen und Ganzen passt das schon...
> ...




Die eine Übung heisst: "das Tier mit zwei Köpfen und sechs Beinen"!!!
Die gefällt mir echt gut...:q

Mehr sag ich aber besser nicht, sonst wird mir da nur wieder ein Strick draus gedreht!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze alder Haudegen
habs wie jonas heute früh verpasst.
auch von mir die allebesten wünsche zum burzeltach lass es dir gut gehen und feier nich so doll morgen iss erst freitag .und du hast keine aspirin mehr im hause:q:q:q

|schild-g|laola:|schild-g​


----------



## Honeyball (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|kopfkratmmh, da war doch noch was, was ich hier sagen wollte|kopfkrat...

|kopfkrat
...
|kopfkrat

ach ja, nemles


nemles schrieb:


> #h#h#h ich scheiß mich auch mal in die Falle #h#h#h



da fehlt doch noch das hochoffizielle












Bei so einem Grammatikfehler, war das ja zu erwarten. 
Das heißt *mir* und nicht _mich_ :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |kopfkratmmh, da war doch noch was, was ich hier sagen wollte|kopfkrat...
> 
> |kopfkrat
> ...
> ...






*Recht so Honey!#6

"Chleuder den Purchen zu Poden!!!"
*


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab Gott sei Dank schon Zwei!:q
> 
> Aber ein paar Übungen könnte man bei diesem herrlichen Wetter schon machen...


 
Recht hat er immer schön üben,üben,üben :vik:



jonas schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zwei (aber beide pubertierend). Da ist der Stress dann tagsüber.|krach:|krach:
> 
> Kannst Du die Übungen mal näher erläutern:q:q:q
> Ich bin da ganz unbedarft;+;+
> ...


 
Vieleicht habt ihr beiden Großfamilienväter ein paar Tips für mich, hab ja auch gerade Zuwachs bekommen  



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die eine Übung heisst: "das Tier mit zwei Köpfen und sechs Beinen"!!!
> Die gefällt mir echt gut...:q


 
|muahah:  |good:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris,

was für Tipps brauchste denn?

Zur weiteren Vermehrung oder zur Verhinderung???

Zu Beidem kann ich dir weiterhelfen...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Chris,
> 
> was für Tipps brauchste denn?
> 
> ...


 
Vermehrung hab ich zwar schon ganz gut drauf  aber man lernt ja nie aus :q

Verhinderung |abgelehn

..aber in Erziehungsfragen; da besteht akuter Hilfebedarf


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Vermehrung hab ich zwar schon ganz gut drauf  aber man lernt ja nie aus :q
> 
> Gut, da kann ich dir in Dänemark ein paar klasse Tipps zu geben!
> Hier besser nicht, da mich sonst wieder dieser Honeyball zur Sau machen will...|rolleyes
> ...





Bei Erziehung kenn ich mich nicht aus!#c

Schreib mal die Liz an, die kann dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei Erziehung kenn ich mich nicht aus!#c
> 
> Schreib mal die Liz an, die kann dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen...:q


 
..als Vater ist man also eher für die Verziehung zuständig #c hab ich doch direkt was gelernt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..als Vater ist man also eher für die Verziehung zuständig #c hab ich doch direkt was gelernt #6



Ich hab festgestellt, dass man die Kurzen erziehen kann wie man will...|rolleyes




























die machen einem doch alles nach!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab festgestellt, dass man die Kurzen erziehen kann wie man will...|rolleyes
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 
..soweit isses zum Glück noch nicht, aber man muss ganz schön aufpassen was man sagt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..soweit isses zum Glück noch nicht, aber man muss ganz schön aufpassen was man sagt



Da kannste machen was de willst, was die Kinderchen nicht hören sollen, kriegen sie doch irgendwie mit.
Scheinen in manchen Situationen Elefantenohren zu haben.
Erziehung ist aber eine ganz individuelle Sache.|uhoh:|uhoh:
Ich hab z.B. permanent das Gefühl vieles nachholen zu müssen.
Haarig wird's, wenn die süßen Kinderchen versuchen, die Eltern gegeneinander auszuspielen.|krach:|krach:
Nächste Lektion kurz vor der Pubertät:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nächste Lektion kurz vor der Pubertät:q:q


 
..na dann kann ich mich ja entspannt zurücklehnen, dat dauert noch mindestens 10 Jahre :vik:


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, erst Mal Matze zum Geburtstag gratulieren:​ 


 

 

​


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |kopfkratmmh, da war doch noch was, was ich hier sagen wollte|kopfkrat...
> 
> |kopfkrat
> ...
> ...



Na warte: Irgendwann mache ich *DICH* oder *DIR* in die Falle :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..na dann kann ich mich ja entspannt zurücklehnen, dat dauert noch mindestens 10 Jahre :vik:



Mädel oder Junge:m:m
Mädels, erheblicher zickiger und Pubertät ab ca. 10. Jahren.
Jungs, Pubertät ca. mit 14 Jahren, alles wird angezweifelt und muss bis zum Exzess ausdiskutiert werden. Eltern haben niemals Recht.|krach:|krach:|krach:

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zwei (aber beide pubertierend). Da ist der Stress dann tagsüber



Moin Ralf,

Na gottseidank! Dann bist du ja schon abgehärtet für den Hinweg zur Abschlußtour mit mir und Maok.

Wir sind nämlich von der geistigen Reife her auch noch schwer am Pubertieren! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> Na gottseidank! Dann bist du ja schon abgehärtet für den Hinweg zur Abschlußtour mit mir und Maok.
> 
> Wir sind nämlich von der geistigen Reife her auch noch schwer am Pubertieren! |supergri|supergri|supergri




Null Problemo. Hopfenkaltschale mit Strohhalm und nen anständigen "Heimatfilm"(oder wie heißen die Filme mit den nackten Mädels und Jungs) in den DVD Player und schon is Ruhe
bis Dänemark#h#h#h#h.
Ersatzweise DVD's aus den Angelzeitschriften

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hopfenkaltschale mit Strohhalm schon is Ruhe
> bis Dänemark#h#h#h#h.
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Abgesehen von den vielen Pin...pausen, weil der gelbe Saft ja wieder raus muß.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den vielen Pin...pausen, weil der gelbe Saft ja wieder raus muß.




Pin...pausen, nix da. Disziplin muss sein. Alles reine Körperbeherrschung.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Mal sehen, wie weit eine Blase dehnbar ist|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Pin...pausen, nix da. Disziplin muss sein. Alles reine Körperbeherrschung.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Mal sehen, wie weit eine Blase dehnbar ist|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> #h#h#h



Nicht wundern, das Du auf einmal hinten auch zwei Airbags hast.
Und diese bitte nicht mit einem spitzen Gegenstand berühren.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nicht wundern, das Du auf einmal hinten auch zwei Airbags hast.
> Und diese bitte nicht mit einem spitzen Gegenstand berühren.




Gelbe Gefahr von hinten.
Ist ein Argument, werde wohl doch ab und an zur Erleichterung
rechts rausfahren

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr müsst bei Kai bloss aufpassen, dass der nicht wegschnarcht!

Den kriegt ihr nämlich nicht mehr wach...|rolleyes

Und wenn er dann im Schlaf träumt, dass er grad auf'm Pott sitzt, hast du ein großes Problem in deinem Auto!#h|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ihr müsst bei Kai bloss aufpassen, dass der nicht wegschnarcht!
> 
> Den kriegt ihr nämlich nicht mehr wach...|rolleyes
> 
> Und wenn er dann im Schlaf träumt, dass er grad auf'm Pott sitzt, hast du ein großes Problem in deinem Auto!#h|supergri



Ok, Windeln für Erwachsene befinden sich direkt neben der Schwimmweste unter dem Sitz.
Olli wird die Einweisung vor Fahrtantritt vornehmen|bla:|bla:
Notpinkel-Ausgänge, bitte dem gelben Streifen folgen.

#h#h#h


----------



## fishing seaman (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

OH OH OH 

Männers ihr habt Gedanken

Durchgeknallt 
immer durstig 
Fischgeil
strammleinensüchtig
trinkfest 
und versaut

bei euch fühl ich mich wie zu Hause!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wir rechnen den Getränkebedarf in Kartons und Kisten nicht in Flaschen


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ihr müsst bei Kai bloss aufpassen, dass der nicht wegschnarcht!
> 
> Den kriegt ihr nämlich nicht mehr wach...|rolleyes
> 
> Und wenn er dann im Schlaf träumt, dass er grad auf'm Pott sitzt, hast du ein großes Problem in deinem Auto!#h|supergri



Tja Ralf.... Nicht mal im eigenem Auto hast Du Ruhe vor dem Scheixx anderer Leutz:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja Ralf.... Nicht mal im eigenem Auto hast Du Ruhe vor dem Scheixx anderer Leutz:m




Wollte ja eigentlich fragen, ob wir Dich abholen sollen|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Mädel oder Junge:m:m
> Mädels, erheblicher zickiger und Pubertät ab ca. 10. Jahren.
> Jungs, Pubertät ca. mit 14 Jahren, alles wird angezweifelt und muss bis zum Exzess ausdiskutiert werden. Eltern haben niemals Recht.|krach:
> 
> #h#h#h


 
na dann sinds halt nur noch 7 Jahre ausruhen 



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wir sind nämlich von der geistigen Reife her auch noch schwer am Pubertieren! |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
..sehr Sympatisch :m



fishing seaman schrieb:


> Wir rechnen den Getränkebedarf in Kartons und Kisten nicht in Flaschen


 

..weder noch, wir rechnen in Paletten :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na dann sinds halt nur noch 7 Jahre ausruhen  * viel spaß wünsch ich dir, warte auf den tag der einschulung |supergri*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nabend schön ich hab mir gerade mal einen eingeschänkt :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ chris 
wat liegt we an ????


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend schön ich hab mir gerade mal einen eingeschänkt :m




Nabend Andy,

gehe doch mal von Tee mit Honig aus.

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend schön ich hab mir gerade mal einen eingeschänkt :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nabend Andy,
> 
> gehe doch mal von Tee mit Honig aus.
> 
> Ralf #h#h#h



geht bald los erst baden ,aber jetzt erstmal nen netten whiskey|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> > Zitat von *MFT-Chris*
> >
> >
> > _na dann sinds halt nur noch 7 Jahre ausruhen  *viel spaß wünsch ich dir warte auf den tag der einschulung |supergri*
> ...


 
Tach auch
wat gibbet denn Halswehsaft? |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


>



prost denn tom wenigstens auf einen kann man(n) zählen :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris
> wat liegt we an ????


 
ich bin nächstes WE wieder da, morgen vlt Hafen auf Butt, ansonsten gunix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach auch
> wat gibbet denn Halswehsaft? |rolleyes


jau natürlich mit 40%Vol zum abtöten der viren.

  habs gelöscht antwort war schon da


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



fishing seaman schrieb:


> OH OH OH
> 
> Männers ihr habt Gedanken
> 
> ...




Also so wie jedes Mal, wenn wir on Tour sind...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich bin nächstes WE wieder da, morgen vlt Hafen auf Butt, ansonsten gunix


ah ja denn wird mein we ja ruhig meine angeln hab ich auch schon abgesagt .tut nich so gut mit der erkältung .hab mich sogar durchgerungen morgen nachmittag den medizienmann aufzusuchen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jau natürlich mit 40%Vol zum abtöten der *vieren*.


 
welche vier :vik: Du wirst Dich doch wohl nicht am Rudel vergreifen :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend schön dirk #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> prost denn tom wenigstens auf einen kann man(n) zählen :m




Halt!!!

Auch mal schnell *Prost* gesacht...:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> geht bald los erst baden ,aber jetzt erstmal nen netten whiskey|supergri




Ok, Witzki is ja Medizin und tut die Halseindringlinge wechkillen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> welche vier :vik: Du wirst Dich doch wohl nicht am Rudel vergreifen :g


a....made viren hab ich geschrieben lese bitte richtig :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Halt!!!
> 
> Auch mal schnell *Prost* gesacht...:m



war mir klar prost denn |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geh grad mal schnell die allabendliche Zeremonie durchführen...


Bis gleich!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Geh grad mal schnell die allabendliche Zeremonie durchführen...


 
#d du altes Ferkel #6


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Geh grad mal schnell die allabendliche Zeremonie durchführen...
> 
> 
> Bis gleich!#h



Wie jetzt, komplettes Programm?:l

Oder nur Kiddies.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ok, Witzki is ja Medizin und tut die Halseindringlinge wechkillen



komischerweise kratzt das ganzschön |uhoh: aber da muß die vieeeere durch:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> a....made viren hab ich geschrieben lese bitte richtig :m


 
ja ne schon klar |bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja ne schon klar |bla:


|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, komplettes Programm?:l
> 
> Oder nur Kiddies.






Nein, nur das Kinderprogramm!

Das Erwachsenenprogramm kommt zu späterer Stunde...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu bin ich wieder da und hier is keiner mehr...

Na, dann will ich erst mal die Raucherörtlichkeit aufsuchen!#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche Euch noch fröhliches Tippseln:m:m

Mach mich dann mal vom Acker, bis morgen früh.


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nu bin ich wieder da und hier is keiner mehr...
> 
> Na, dann will ich erst mal die Raucherörtlichkeit aufsuchen!#h




Da geh ich auch jetzt erstmal hin.

Nabend erstmal.


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Da geh ich auch jetzt erstmal hin.
> 
> Nabend erstmal.



Gute Idee!!

me to


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieder da?


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jep.|bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und nu weis keiner mehr was zu sagen |supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab heute den zweiten Messe Tag hinter mich gebracht.

Vielleicht ist da wirklich was für mich bei raus gekommen.

Bin immer noch total neben der Spur.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nagut denn ich .


was iss der unterschied zwischen ner muschi und nen öttinger? |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Hab heute den zweiten Messe Tag hinter mich gebracht.
> 
> Vielleicht ist da wirklich was für mich bei raus gekommen.
> 
> Bin immer noch total neben der Spur.



sach an was iss passiert????


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muschi schmeckt nur warm?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> muschi schmeckt nur warm?



neeeee nen öttinger schmeckt länger nach pisse :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat sind denn das schon wieder für Themen #c


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Hab heute den zweiten Messe Tag hinter mich gebracht.
> 
> Vielleicht ist da wirklich was für mich bei raus gekommen.
> 
> Bin immer noch total neben der Spur.



Sach an: Was für ein Kutter und was soll er kosten????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *neeeee nen öttinger schmeckt länger nach pisse* :vik:



war doch schon daaaa:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Chuck Norris und Gott?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> muschi schmeckt nur warm?





eyyyyy peter herzlichen zur 999 #6#6#6

dat wird teuer in danske . frag ruhig chris an sowas vergess ich nich:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> war doch schon daaaa:q


 
wat???? |rolleyes:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kein Kutter,nene,das wird jetzt noch nichts.

Vielleicht ein Job als Zimmermann auf eine Werft in der Nähe von Antwerpen,aber das ist noch nichts endgültiges. Erstmal von hier abcheken was dahinter Steckt,hab da von einem Holländischen unternehmen einige Internetadressen bekommen,wo genau mein Typ oft gesucht wird.

























Also Zimmerer,ledig,flexibel,Seefest


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Chuck Norris und Gott?



chuk norris spricht nich zu gott ,gott spricht zu chuck norris :vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> eyyyyy peter herzlichen zur 999 #6#6#6



Steh grad auf Schlauch,was du wollen,sprich!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wat???? |rolleyes:q



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2202758&postcount=14972


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Steh grad auf Schlauch,was du wollen,sprich!



na dann hüpf mal wieder runter vom schlauch dat gibbet nur nen stau:q

DU HAST DIE SEITE 999 ERÖFFNET:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> dat wird teuer in danske . frag ruhig chris an sowas vergess ich nich:vik:


 
...wie heftig Du Dich erinnerst, zeigt sich darin das ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann :m

..ganz dunkel die Erinnerung an viele Hörnerschnäpse und viel Bier auf 'nem Kutter #c ..aber das ist ja eh immer so |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> chuk norris spricht nich zu gott ,gott spricht zu chuck norris :vik:


 
auch nicht schlecht 

aber..
Gott kennt Gnade - Chuck Norris Witze.


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich Honk und dann auch noch so ne Antwort.

Stau is wech und geht echt besser so


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wie heftig Du Dich erinnerst, zeigt sich darin das ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann :m
> 
> ..ganz dunkel die Erinnerung an viele Hörnerschnäpse und viel Bier auf 'nem Kutter #c ..aber das ist ja eh immer so |rolleyes



dat ihr wessis nischt abkönnt:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na nu


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann hüpf mal wieder runter vom schlauch dat gibbet nur nen stau:q
> 
> DU HAST DIE SEITE 999 ERÖFFNET:q:q:q


 
..na dann sieh mal zu das Du Dir die 1.000 sicherst, Papa :q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

den 1000er hat er sich auch gleich noch genommen:q:q:q:q

|muahah::#2:#g:z|jump:#g:#2:


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ich Honk und dann auch noch so ne Antwort.
> 
> Stau is wech und geht echt besser so



Okey, war hart für mich, aber ich hab mich zurück gehalten.



Rotz, auf die TAUSEND ist noch einer fällig   :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> dat ihr wessis nischt abkönnt:q


 
..also meine Hose ist erst, später in Mahlsdorf aufgegangen, denk mal drüber nach :g außerdem hab ich nur so getan, als ob ich besoffen gewesen wäre #d:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..also meine Hose ist erst, später in Mahlsdorf aufgegangen, denk mal drüber nach :g außerdem hab ich nur so getan, als ob ich besoffen gewesen wäre #d:m



ihr wolltet doch mein tattoo auffen pisser sehen also tu nich so:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> den 1000er hat er sich auch gleich noch genommen:q:q:q:q
> 
> |muahah::#2:#g:z|jump:#g:#2:


 


nemles schrieb:


> Okey, war hart für mich, aber ich hab mich zurück gehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Rotz, auf die TAUSEND ist noch einer fällig :vik:


 
@RotzProtz 
Du armer  |pftroest:

@all others
:vik:  :vik: PAAAAAAAADY :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, war hart für mich, aber ich hab mich zurück gehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Rotz, auf die TAUSEND ist noch einer fällig   :vik:



|muahah:ich hab auch mitgezählt und dabei noch um zwei verzählt:q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> dat ihr wessis nischt abkönnt:q




Ich wurde auf dem Huricane Festival 2004 zum inoffiziellen Meister der 1/2 Liter Klasse gekrönt.
1/2 Liter Hörnerwhisky+Bananesaft durch die Biertrichter(hab da noch nen anderen Ausdruck für,aber wenn ich den sage,bin raus aus dem AB)


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ihr wolltet doch mein tattoo auffen pisser sehen also tu nich so:q


 
..bestimmt nicht :v :q














..oder war ich vlt doch besoffen #c


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Verdammt!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bestimmt nicht :v :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jupp voll wien pisspott :q:q:q:q:q:q:q armer taxifahrer :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Verdammt!!!!



nich ärgern |uhoh: machen wir doch auch nich:vik::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ich wurde auf dem Huricane Festival 2004 zum inoffiziellen Meister der 1/2 Liter Klasse gekrönt.
> 1/2 Liter Hörnerwhisky+Bananesaft durch die Biertrichter(hab da noch nen anderen Ausdruck für,aber wenn ich den sage,bin raus aus dem AB)




no risk no fun


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> muschi schmeckt nur warm?




Oh Oh Peter!|rolleyes

Wenn das mal nicht der Honey spitz bekommt...#c:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Papa
..:#2: :#2: :#2: :m dat liegt ausschließlich an dem fiesen selbstgebrannten Zeug, was sie euch _drüben_ :vik: Verkaufen


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie geht ihr denn heut Abend ab!?!

Congratulations für die 1000ste Seite!!!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Papa
> ..:#2: :#2: :#2: :m dat liegt ausschließlich an dem fiesen selbstgebrannten Zeug, was sie euch _drüben_ :vik: Verkaufen



aber das knallt und macht nich blind :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da muss der Andy jetzt wohl auch mal einen raushauen hat sich die 1.001 Seite mit dem 15.001 Beitrag geleistet #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was mir mal eben so auffällt,in jedem anderem Thread hier im AB,wären bei solchem Ton,wie hier,alle User des Thread gesperrt,verbannt und verurteilt.


















Ist echt geil,mal sagen zu gönnen wie´s einem in den Kopf kommt


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Oh Peter!|rolleyes
> 
> Wenn das mal nicht der Honey spitz bekommt...#c:q



Scheixxe, heute kriegt der arme es aber dicke....

Zwei mal Paardyy schmeißen und dann noch ferkeln.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da muss der Andy jetzt wohl auch mal einen raushauen hat sich die 1.001 Seite mit dem 15.001 Beitrag geleistet #6



echt|bigeyes wie iss denn das passiert:q alles klar bin doch immer fürn gemütlichen absturz zu haben :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> aber das knallt und macht nich blind :vik:


 
..ich hab auf'm ganzen Weg zurück im Taxi nichts gesehen, macht also doch Blind....._Teilzeit-Blindheit_ heißt das glaub ich :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @RotzProtz
> Du armer  |pftroest:
> 
> @all others
> :vik:  :vik: PAAAAAAAADY :vik::vik:



*
:q:q:qWie geil, der Peter gibt ne Runde!!!:q:q:q*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was mir mal eben so auffällt,in jedem anderem Thread hier im AB,wären bei solchem Ton,wie hier,alle User des Thread gesperrt,verbannt und verurteilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau und weiter so hier soll sich jeder wohl fühlen und wem das nich passt brauch doch nich mitmachen.auf jeden iss es immer lustich neben dem harten hobby des angeln :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was mir mal eben so auffällt,in jedem anderem Thread hier im AB,wären bei solchem Ton,wie hier,alle User des Thread gesperrt,verbannt und verurteilt.
> 
> 
> Ist echt geil,mal sagen zu gönnen wie´s einem in den Kopf kommt


 

..der Unterschied zu anderen threads ist, das wir uns alle kennen *und* verstehen, außerdem haben hier alle nur Blödsinn und Angeln im Kopf, wo sollen wir hin wenn man uns hier die letzte Plattform nimmt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *
> :q:q:qWie geil, der Peter gibt ne Runde!!!:q:q:q*




*neeeeeeeee 2*


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

       Prost

Hab mir einen eingeschenkt


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was mir mal eben so auffällt,in jedem anderem Thread hier im AB,wären bei solchem Ton,wie hier,alle User des Thread gesperrt,verbannt und verurteilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Na ja, so derbe unterhalten wir uns doch gar nüscht!!!|bigeyes#d

Wir diskutieren auch gerne, nur eben nicht beleidigend...:q


Das ist ja das Schöne hier!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *:q:q:qWie geil, der Peter gibt ne Runde!!!:q:q:q*


 
..der gute hat im Laufe der letzten halben Stunde gleich drei Runden eingesackt, das könnte neuer Teamrekord sein (was natürlich Runde Nr.4 mit sich bringen würde):vik: ich steig nachher mal in die Statistik :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ich hab auf'm ganzen Weg zurück im Taxi nichts gesehen, macht also doch Blind....._Teilzeit-Blindheit_ heißt das glaub ich :m



nee unsere guten sachen haben dich in die ewigen jagdgründe geschickt ( kurzzeitig):q:q:q


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *neeeeeeeee 2*




*neeeeeeeee 3*


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..der gute hat im Laufe der letzten halben Stunde gleich drei Runden eingesackt, das könnte neuer Teamrekord sein (was natürlich Runde Nr.4 mit sich bringen würde):vik: ich steig nachher mal in die Statistik :g




Das wird ein echt hartes Wochenende in Dänemark...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> *neeeeeeeee 3*


 
:vik::vik: ...und dadurch 4 :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das wird ein echt hartes Wochenende in Dänemark...|rolleyes



egal bleiben wir eben einen tag länger :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :vik::vik: ...und dadurch 4 :vik::vik:




Aber wir wollen schon auch angeln, oder???|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

!!!!!!!!!!!Stop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber wir wollen schon auch angeln, oder???|kopfkrat|rolleyes



richticccchhhhhh. wer saufen kann ,kann auch angeln #6


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber wir wollen schon auch angeln, oder???|kopfkrat|rolleyes



Es geht ja nur um Ausgeben, nicht Spendieren bis zum Umfallen#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!Stop!!!!!!!!!!





|kopfkrat wie jetzt


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!Stop!!!!!!!!!!


Jupp, ich stehe!!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> richticccchhhhhh. wer saufen kann ,kann auch angeln #6




Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?:vik:



|muahah:|good:


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?:vik:



Nix#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat wie jetzt



Wir wollen doch nicht übertreiben,denn es gibt bestimm jeder dem anderen mal einen aus,also bekommt jeder schon 19 mal einen ausgegeben,wenn ich jedem 4 ausgeben muß,hat jeder auch mir einen auszugeben,das halte ich nicht aus.

Ich bin da nicht so der semi professionelle wie ihr es zu sein scheint.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> richticccchhhhhh. wer saufen kann ,kann auch angeln #6


 


RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?:vik:


 
..dat gehört zusammen wie Chuck Norris und Roundhouse Kick |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht so der semi professionelle wie ihr es zu sein scheint.


 
...ach ne jetzt ham' mer auch noch nen Profi unter uns :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute frauchen iss gerade gekommen ,mach jetzt feierabend iss ja auch schon spät .versucht mal bitte nich die 2000 zu knacken sonnst hab ich morgen früh soviel zu lesen|supergri
denn man noch viel spaß .
bis morgen #h
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch nicht übertreiben,denn es gibt bestimm jeder dem anderen mal einen aus,also bekommt jeder schon 19 mal einen ausgegeben,wenn ich jedem 4 ausgeben muß,hat jeder auch mir einen auszugeben,das halte ich nicht aus.
> 
> Ich bin da nicht so der semi professionelle wie ihr es zu sein scheint.



achjonas wird dich schon hin bekommen.

so und nu #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hau rein Andy

ich bleib noch und Arbeite an den 2mille  muss ja nur morgen Nachmittag nach HH fahren und Wattis aufziehen :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo Leute, bei mir fängt jetzt auch das Erwachsenenprogramm an...

bis morgen!#h

















P.S.: Chuck Norris schläft nicht, er wartet!!!:q


----------



## nemles (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch nicht übertreiben,denn es gibt bestimm jeder dem anderen mal einen aus,also bekommt jeder schon 19 mal einen ausgegeben,wenn ich jedem 4 ausgeben muß,hat jeder auch mir einen auszugeben,das halte ich nicht aus.
> 
> Ich bin da nicht so der semi professionelle wie ihr es zu sein scheint.




Ähmmm|bigeyes scheixx Matemtrix...Mathemarterie...Marte..Mathematix...

Wollen wir nicht angeln, so wie immer???



Mußt Du alles so kompliziert mache, Protz? Nur Saufen im Kopf...



Vier mal ausgeben geht aus einer Flasche:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo Leute, bei mir fängt jetzt auch das Erwachsenenprogramm an...
> 
> bis morgen!#h
> 
> ...


 
viel Spaß dabei #6
...aber warum schläft Chuck Norris bei Licht?
























..Dunkelheit hat Angst vor Chuck


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin auch wech


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chuck Norris wurde nicht geboren, 




er hat sich den Weg aus dem Bauch seiner Mutter freigekämpft!
1 Minute später wuchs ihm ein Bart!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen noch:

Warum hat Chuck Norris lange Haare?


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähmmm|bigeyes scheixx Matemtrix...Mathemarterie...Marte..Mathematix...


 

da fallen mir auch direkt ein paar zum Thema ein 

Chuck Norris..

… hat bis Unendlich gezählt. Zwei mal.

…kann durch null teilen.

und...

… wenn CHUCK NORRIS teilt bleibt kein Rest!


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chuck Norris isst keinen Honig,


















er kaut Bienen!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Chuck Norris wurde nicht geboren,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

… Kleine Kinder spielen “wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann”, die schwarzen Männer spielen “wer hat Angst vor CHUCK NORRIS!”


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Einen noch:
> 
> Warum hat Chuck Norris lange Haare?


 
na? #c


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Damit keiner der Feinde sehen kann,das er vom Planeten Vulcan kommt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einmal hat Chuck Norris seine Seele an den Teufel verkauft.

Anschließend hat Chuck dem Teufel einen Roundhouse Kick in die Fresse verpasst und seine Seele zurückgenommen.

Dem Teufel, der eine Vorliebe für Ironie hat, gefiel das und seitdem spielem die Zwei jeden dritten Sonntag im Monat zusammen Karten...|supergri



So gute Nacht!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
dat ist noch der beste, außer vlt.


Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht Naß, das Wasser wird Chuck Norris


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...wat is nu #c sucht ihr weiter ChuckN Facts  oder schon beim Spätprogramm


na denn mal einen geruhsamen |schlaf:

Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

da habt Ihr aber mal wieder in die Tasten gehauen.
Musste schon um 04:30 Uhr anfangen, damit ich noch alles durchlesen kann.
#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jonas #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach jonas wird dich schon hin bekommen.




Genau, wenn wir am Sonntag aus der Frühmesse kommen, werden wir noch eine extra Bibellesung einlegen.:q:q:q

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Genau, wenn wir am Sonntag aus der Frühmesse kommen, werden wir noch eine extra Bibellesung einlegen.:q:q:q
> 
> Ralf #h#h#h



|muahah: und das am frühen morgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin Gemeinde #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich freitag :vik:


----------



## bo74 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy .
Servus Tom


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Bo,

Was hat Dich denn aus dem Bett gehebelt? Hast doch frei


----------



## bo74 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Bo,
> 
> Was hat Dich denn aus dem Bett gehebelt? Hast doch frei


 

Ich geh auch gleich wieder ins bett . frau und kind sind grad aus dem haus .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin lutze #h

man zeische meine standheizung geht nich an,kann es sein das diedüsen verharzt sind |kopfkrat


----------



## bo74 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin lutze #h
> 
> man zeische meine standheizung geht nich an,kann es sein das diedüsen verharzt sind |kopfkrat


das kann schon sein . hast die wohl lange nicht benutzt??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> das kann schon sein . hast die wohl lange nicht benutzt??


ich denke mal 1 jahr lief sie nich


----------



## bo74 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich denke mal 1 jahr lief sie nich


 na dann musst wohl heut ins kalte auto einsteigen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah ja jetzt läuft sie wieder mußte wohl erstmal warm werden. iss schon zeische wenn mann ne standheizung für ne standheizung braucht|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz, Moin Dirk,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Ralf!#h

Sach mal, wieso eigentlich Jonas?#c
Das verwirrt mich immer total...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Ralf!#h
> 
> Sach mal, wieso eigentlich Jonas?#c
> Das verwirrt mich immer total...|rolleyes




Einfach kann doch jeder.
Jonas ist Sohnemann. 
Benutze den Namen Jonas fast immer als Pseudonym.|supergri
Hab ich mal vor Jahren mit angefangen und benutze ihn in allen Foren u.ä. Password ist immer der Name meiner Tochter(verrat ich aber nicht).
Ralf steht ja direkt darunter.:m:m

RALF#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Einfach kann doch jeder.
> Jonas ist Sohnemann.
> Benutze den Namen Jonas fast immer als Pseudonym.|supergri
> Hab ich mal vor Jahren mit angefangen und benutze ihn in allen Foren u.ä. Password ist immer der Name meiner Tochter(verrat ich aber nicht).
> ...




Nu guck an...

Unser Ältester heisst auch Joni!#6

Das mit den Passwörtern hab ich auch ne Zeit lang gemacht.
Ist aber nicht wirklich sicher und vor allem leicht zu durchschauen!|rolleyes

Besser du überlegst dir was Anderes.
Und den Namen deiner Tochter rauszubekommen ist bestimmt nicht so die Schwierigkeit!

Soll ich's mal testen???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nu guck an...
> 
> Unser Ältester heisst auch Joni!#6
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß. 
Der Name meiner Tochter besteht aus 8 Buchstaben.
Bei den wirklich wichtigen Sachen ist noch ein kleiner Zusatz enthalten. Banking z.B mache ich mit einer HBCI Karte und Password mit Zusatz.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach zusammen #h



Tach Chris#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich tipp einfach mal, welche Namen zu einem Mädchen, das momentan in der Pubertät ist, passen würden...

Patrizia
Mathilda
Julianna
Fabienne
Dorothea
Angelina
Natascha
Caroline
Karolina


Ja, ich glaube mit diesen Namen würde ich versuchen, wenn ich so'n oller Gangster wäre!

Wollt dich ja auch nur sensibilisieren, dass Familiennamen äußerst ungeeignet sind als Passwörter.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich tipp einfach mal, welche Namen zu einem Mädchen, das momentan in der Pubertät ist, passen würden...
> 
> Patrizia
> Mathilda
> ...



Leider falsch. 
Wie gesagt, bei den wichtigen Sachen sind Zusätze und Veränderungen eingebaut.:m:m
Der Name fängt mit A an und hört mit A auf.#c#c

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Liz261280 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungz #h
hab hier immer sooo viel zu lesen.... Zum schreiben komm`ich gar nicht mehr... #d|uhoh:|supergri


----------



## Liz261280 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Leider falsch.
> Wie gesagt, bei den wichtigen Sachen sind Zusätze und Veränderungen eingebaut.:m:m
> Der Name fängt mit A an und hört mit A auf.#c#c
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h





Anabella ;+ 

Anna-Lena;+


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So mal sehen was die Aale machen,werde mich gleich mal hinters Haus begeben.

Moin Liz,
du hast dir nen Mann angelacht,junge junge.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis später Männer&Mädels  

ick wüll mi mol ne schigge Büx kofen gehn :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Anabella ;+




falsch|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Anabella ;+
> 
> Anna-Lena;+


 
..probier's doch einfach aus |rolleyes:m
oder auch nicht #c 

Moin Lizi


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Anabella ;+
> 
> Anna-Lena;+



Kurz vorbei ist auch daneben.#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Leider falsch.
> Wie gesagt, bei den wichtigen Sachen sind Zusätze und Veränderungen eingebaut.:m:m
> Der Name fängt mit A an und hört mit A auf.#c#c
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h



Angelika?|rolleyes

Glaub mir, ein richtiger Freak bekommt das raus...

Ist ja gut, wenn du irgendwelche Veränderungen an den Namen machst, aber es gibt dazu Hackprogramme, die solche Zusätze und Abänderungen durchgehen!

Bist ja als genug, brauch dich nicht belehren.:m








P.S.: Da ich ein sehr misstrauischer Mensch bin, deucht mir, dass an deinem Spiel irgendetwas faul ist...|kopfkrat
Bin echt gespannt, dich kennen zu lernen!


----------



## Liz261280 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> So mal sehen was die Aale machen,werde mich gleich mal hinters Haus begeben.
> 
> Moin Liz,
> du hast dir nen Mann angelacht,junge junge.




Is doch en ganz braver, bei mir zumindest immer |rolleyes :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> So mal sehen was die Aale machen,werde mich gleich mal hinters Haus begeben.
> 
> Moin Liz,
> * du hast dir nen Mann angelacht,junge junge.*




Wie soll ich das denn verstehen???|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..probier's doch einfach aus |rolleyes:m
> oder auch nicht #c
> 
> Moin Lizi



Oki, spielen wir bissl Passwort knacken :g

Mal mit _Angelina _testen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Angelika?|rolleyes
> 
> 
> P.S.: Da ich ein sehr misstrauischer Mensch bin, deucht mir, dass an deinem Spiel irgendetwas faul ist...|kopfkrat
> Bin echt gespannt, dich kennen zu lernen!



Liz war schon sehr nahe dran.
Hab das Password fürs AB schon geändert.
Hatte ganz vergessen, in letzter Zeit verwende ich teilweise ein ganz anderes Password.
Hat was mit einem Urlaubsort zu tun, aber auch mit Zusatz.
Ins AB wärst Du mit dem Namen meiner Tochter gekommen, habe ich aber schon geändert.|supergri|supergri

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Oki, spielen wir bissl Passwort knacken :g
> 
> Mal mit _Angelina _testen...




falsch#h#h


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In Eurem eigenen Interesse solltet Ihr bei *allen* Passworten im Internet *größte* Sorgfalt walten lassen, auch und gerade hier im AB!!!

Wenn jemand ein Passwort herausfindet und aufgrund dessen unter einem fremden Nickname sich irgendwo einloggt und eine Straftat begeht oder irgendwas kauft, verkauft, anbietet, etc. ist der Besitzer des Accounts _bei nachgewiesener grober Fahrlässigkeit_ immer haftbar. Und der Name der Tochter bzw. andere "leichte" Passworte gelten gemeinhin als grob fahrlässig.

Auch, wenn's jetzt schulmeisterlich rüber kommt, seid da bitte konsequenter.
Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was für skurille Strafanzeigen zu diesem Thema schon eingegangen sind.
Hatte gerade in der Klasse meiner Tochter den Fall, dass sich ein Pädophiler das ICQ-PW von 'nem 15-Jährigen besorgt hat und dessen weibliche Kontakte überreden wollte, sich vor ihrer Webcam auszuziehen...

Einfacher Trick für ein "sicheres" Passwort: 
Einen beliebigen leichten Satz merken und die Anfangsbuchstaben nehmen, dabei möglichst Klein- und Großbuchstaben verwenden und Ziffern einbauen.
Beispiel:
S04wadn50JkM
*S*chalke*04w*ird*a*uch*d*ie*n*ächsten*50J*ahre*k*ein*M*eister


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> In Eurem eigenen Interesse solltet Ihr bei *allen* Passworten im Internet *größte* Sorgfalt walten lassen, auch und gerade hier im AB!!!
> 
> Wenn jemand ein Passwort herausfindet und aufgrund dessen unter einem fremden Nickname sich irgendwo einloggt und eine Straftat begeht oder irgendwas kauft, verkauft, anbietet, etc. ist der Besitzer des Accounts _bei nachgewiesener grober Fahrlässigkeit_ immer haftbar. Und der Name der Tochter bzw. andere "leichte" Passworte gelten gemeinhin als grob fahrlässig.
> 
> ...




Gut Honey!#6

Aber jetzt wo du deins verraten hast, musst du dir ein neues Passwort zulegen...|rolleyes

Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem auch noch den zusammengesetzten Namen unserer Kinder!#q


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das denn verstehen???|rolleyes




Astreiner Quatschkopf,oder hier bei uns "Döspaddell"


@Liz,
mag sen das er lieb ist,aber nicht harmlos|supergri


Duck

und

weg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> In Eurem eigenen Interesse solltet Ihr bei *allen* Passworten im Internet *größte* Sorgfalt walten lassen, auch und gerade hier im AB!!!
> 
> Wenn jemand ein Passwort herausfindet und aufgrund dessen unter einem fremden Nickname sich irgendwo einloggt und eine Straftat begeht oder irgendwas kauft, verkauft, anbietet, etc. ist der Besitzer des Accounts _bei nachgewiesener grober Fahrlässigkeit_ immer haftbar. Und der Name der Tochter bzw. andere "leichte" Passworte gelten gemeinhin als grob fahrlässig.
> 
> ...



Alles in bester Ordnung.
Password ist sicherer als Sicher#h#h#h
Habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. 
Seit längerem benutze ich ein supersicheres Password für alle wichtigen Internetpräsenzen.
Aber das mit dem Namen erraten ist doch ganz lustig|supergri|supergri

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Namen erraten ist doch ganz lustig|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß Ralf#h#h





Andrea?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Andrea?



falsch#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich geh angeln,bis später.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hä???|kopfkrat

Waddu wolle???

Ich nix mehr mitspiele.|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ich geh angeln,bis später.



Viel Erfolg#h#h#h


----------



## Liz261280 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn mal |director:*Petri Heil* #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hä???|kopfkrat
> 
> Waddu wolle???
> 
> Ich nix mehr mitspiele.|wavey:



Ich nix wolle|supergri|supergri
Hab was gelöscht, hat wohl nicht komplett geklappt.;+;+

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Astreiner Quatschkopf,oder hier bei uns "Döspaddell"
> 
> 
> :m
> ...






Bin immer lüb!
Kann dir mein Bewährungshelfer bestimmt bestätigen...|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sag mal, Ralf (Jonas),


kann es sein, dass Dein Sohn einen Doppelnamen hat und der zweite Teil seines Namens auch mit A anfängt??? |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sag mal, Ralf (Jonas),
> 
> 
> kann es sein, dass Dein Sohn einen Doppelnamen hat und der zweite Teil seines Namens auch mit A anfängt??? |supergri



Jetzt machst Du mich aber neugierig.
Hat er sich auch im AB angemeldet. 
Wüsste nicht, dass ich seinen kompletten Namen irgendwo benutzt hätte.


Ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Jetzt machst Du mich aber neugierig.
> Hat er sich auch im AB angemeldet.
> Wüsste nicht, dass ich seinen kompletten Namen irgendwo benutzt hätte.
> 
> ...




Hmm, der Honey kennt sich ja als Infomatiker recht gut aus mit solchem Zeugs...
Dann noch Mod mit tiefen Einblicken hier ins Ab!|rolleyes


Manchmal macht ihr mir als einfachem User schon bissele |bigeyes|scardie:!

Ich will gar nicht wissen, was ihr alles lesen könnt!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmm, der Honey kennt sich ja als Infomatiker recht gut aus mit solchem Zeugs...
> Dann noch Mod mit tiefen Einblicken hier ins Ab!|rolleyes
> 
> 
> ...




Schätze mal er hat Einblick auf alle bisher benutzten/versuchten Passwörter.
Kann sein, das ich zu Anfangszeiten mal so etwas genommen/probiert habe.
Bin ab er schon neugierig, ob Honey den kompletten Vornamen weiß. Oder auch hieraus nur eine Abkürzung.;+;+


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie transparent das Internet ist.

Ich habe bis jetzt ausschließlich die Informationen verwendet, die Du hier drin hast und die jeder andere Boardie auch über Dich finden kann.
Der Rest war jetzt einfaches Google-Recherchieren, etwas kombinieren und auch ein wenig raten und weiterversuchen.

Wenn neben der Sache mit dem Doppel-Vornamen Deines Sohnes Du jetzt auch noch mit folgenden Stichwörtern etwas anfangen kannst, dann hast Du eine ungefähre Ahnung von dem, was ich alles nur so aus Spass mal eben über Dich und Deine Familie recherchieren konnte.

nicht nur Doppel-VORname
asiatischer Kampfsport
die Zahlen 80 48 88 und 60


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie transparent das Internet ist.
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt ausschließlich die Informationen verwendet, die Du hier drin hast und die jeder andere Boardie auch über Dich finden kann.
> Der Rest war jetzt einfaches Google-Recherchieren, etwas kombinieren und auch ein wenig raten und weiterversuchen.
> ...





Pfui!
Böser Honeyball!!!


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich den Vornamen Deiner Tochter nicht rausgefunden habe (noch nicht)#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie transparent das Internet ist.
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt ausschließlich die Informationen verwendet, die Du hier drin hast und die jeder andere Boardie auch über Dich finden kann.
> Der Rest war jetzt einfaches Google-Recherchieren, etwas kombinieren und auch ein wenig raten und weiterversuchen.
> ...



Die Zahlen sagen mir jetzt nicht so richtig was.
Musste ich bei der Anmeldung im AB meinen Nachnamen mit angeben;+;+
Die Zusammenhänge musst Du mir mal genauer erklären.
Wäre schon interessant, wie Du Informationen bekommen hast.
Weil nur Jonas(habe ich ja als Sohn geoutet) und Bremen könnte eigentlich dass sein, was man als normaler User ersehen/erlesen konnte.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hochachtung an Honeyball,

Für alle ängstlichen Boardies, Honeyball hat keine AB Interna verwendet und ist ziemlich weit gekommen.
Die Eckdaten sind für jeden hier ersichtlich.
Allerdings hat ihn mein Nachname(den er vorher nicht hatte)dann auf eine falsche Spur geführt.
Die Zahlen waren von einem beinahe Klon/Doppelgänger von mir.
Wir haben seine Recherchen per PN abgeklärt/abgestimmt.
Mit meinem Nachnamen ist es aber auch so ne Sache. Ist ein Doppelname und sehr lang.

Ralf


----------



## Liz261280 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hochachtung an Honeyball,
> 
> Für alle ängstlichen Boardies, Honeyball hat keine AB Interna verwendet und ist ziemlich weit gekommen.
> Die Eckdaten sind für jeden hier ersichtlich.
> ...




|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Lizchen!#h

Sind die Urlauber schon weg?;+

Eher nicht, oder?|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



Die Überweisung, ich Depp!!!!
Aber den Namen von Töchterchen habt ihr noch nicht oder;+;+

Wie groß und schwer bin ich, welche Schuhgröße und mein Blutdruck.
So, dass sollte als Aufgabe reichen (für heute).|supergri|supergri

Ralf#h#h


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast Deine Kinder gut instruiert, was den Umgang mit dem Internet betrifft.
Ich mach solche Spielchen öfter mit meinen Kindern und zeig denen dann, was man alles über ihre Freunde rausfindet...

Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, über den Namen und die Schule Deines Sohnes auch den Namen Deiner Tochter zu bekommen, aber das war bisher nix#c

Ansonsten:
Schuhgröße 45 -  1,85m - 96,3 KG - 145 zu 80


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och Ralfi...:m

Net :c, wir können schweigen wie ein Grab!|supergri#h

Mit den anderen Angaben hätte ich nen ähnlichen Tipp wie Honeyball!

Meiner war Schuhgröße 44; 1,86m und 98.6Kg!|rolleyes

Mit Blutdruck kenne ich mich nicht aus.#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du hast Deine Kinder gut instruiert, was den Umgang mit dem Internet betrifft.
> Ich mach solche Spielchen öfter mit meinen Kindern und zeig denen dann, was man alles über ihre Freunde rausfindet...
> 
> Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, über den Namen und die Schule Deines Sohnes auch den Namen Deiner Tochter zu bekommen, aber das war bisher nix#c




Das kommt noch auf uns zu!
Hoffe, wir kriegen das gebacken, die so zu sensibilisieren...|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das kommt noch auf uns zu!
> Hoffe, wir kriegen das gebacken, die so zu sensibilisieren...|rolleyes



Können wir nächstes Jahr auf der Norgetour mal drüber quatschen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Können wir nächstes Jahr auf der Norgetour mal drüber quatschen...




Auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vor allem wichtig ist es, auch die Freunde/Klassenkameraden und deren Eltern zu sensibilisieren. Sonst schreiben die das rein, was Deine gut informierten Kinder nie schreiben würden...


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Im letzten Anglerpraxis-Magazin hab ich mich ja auch schon mal zu dem Thema im allgemeinen geäußert...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Och Ralfi...:m
> 
> Net :c, wir können schweigen wie ein Grab!|supergri#h
> 
> ...



Ihr wart schon nicht schlecht:
1,87m (wenns noch stimmt,im Alter schrumpft man ja)
105 KG |rolleyes|rolleyes (Gewicht stammt noch aus meinem ersten Leben, da war ich 2,05m groß)
Schuhgröße 45/46
Blutdruck 120/75

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ihr wart schon nicht schlecht:
> 1,87m (wenns noch stimmt,im Alter schrumpft man ja)
> 105 KG |rolleyes|rolleyes (Gewicht stammt noch aus meinem ersten Leben, da war ich 2,05m groß)
> Schuhgröße 45/46
> ...




Deine Körpergröße bräuchte ich auch...|rolleyes

Bin auch so in etwa 10cm zu klein für mein Gewicht!#t


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Deine Körpergröße bräuchte ich auch...|rolleyes
> 
> Bin auch so in etwa 10cm zu klein für mein Gewicht!#t



Ergo bist Du ca. 1,77m groß und wiegst ca. 87 KG:m:m
Mach Dir nichts drauß, ich bin ja schließlich mind. 17. cm zu klein

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ergo bist Du ca. 1,77m groß und wiegst ca. 87 KG:m:m  *Treffer!!!*
> Mach Dir nichts drauß, ich bin ja schließlich mind. 17. cm zu klein
> 
> #h#h#h#h





Vielleicht schaff ichs ja jetzt übern Winter wieder unter die 80 zu kommen. Das würd mir schon langen...|supergri

Bissel was an Reserve schadet ja nicht.|rolleyes

Problem:
Es schmeckt einfach zu lecker und hier im Büro hab ich nicht wirklich soooo viel Bewegung!#t


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaff ichs ja jetzt übern Winter wieder unter die 80 zu kommen. Das würd mir schon langen...|supergri
> 
> Bissel was an Reserve schadet ja nicht.|rolleyes
> 
> ...




Deswegen mußt Du Dich etwas mehr bewegen, am besten in der freien Natur und beim Angeln...:m


Tach erst mal gesagt#h Ist ja interessant zu lesen, was hier schon alles los war. 
Fröhliches Passwortraten, Wer-bin-ich Spiele....|supergri

*ES IST WOCHENENDE*|laola:​


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, hab mal hier bei ner Umfrage mitgemacht. Wer Lust hat, dem Boardie zu helfen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2193537&postcount=1

Tut nicht weh wie beim Zahnarzt und geht schnell.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Deswegen mußt Du Dich etwas mehr bewegen, am besten in der freien Natur und beim Angeln...:m
> 
> 
> Tach erst mal gesagt#h Ist ja interessant zu lesen, was hier schon alles los war.
> ...





Hey Tom#h, Muskelfleisch ist doch bekanntlich schwer...#c|rolleyes

Na ja und bewegen kann ich mich schon sehr flott, wenn es sein muss!


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Tom#h, Muskelfleisch ist doch bekanntlich schwer...#c|rolleyes
> 
> Na ja und bewegen kann ich mich schon sehr flott, wenn es sein muss!



Ja, ne, schon klar :m

Gibt schon so einige schwere Komponenten im menschlichem Körper. Ich merke das jedes Mal am Ende einer längeren Dienstreise.|supergri

Da fehlt Bewegung!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

Du bist Schuld.

Nu hab ich es getan. Die Gier hat gesiegt.
Whisky and More hat mich magisch angezogen#6#6

Die hatten doch glatt folgendes übrig und haben es an mich verkauft.#g Sabber, Geifer. Ob ich mal dran riechen soll


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Deine Körpergröße bräuchte ich auch...|rolleyes



Nu man nich so bescheiden, kannst mein Gewicht auch haben:q:q
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Blooooooß nicht öffnen oder gar dran riechen !!!!

Das ist hochgradisch toxig giftich und überhaupt und muss fachmännisch entsorgt werden!!!!

Ich schick Dir 'ne PN mit 'ner Adresse, wo Du das Zeug hinsenden kannst. Da ist das Entsorgen sogar kostenlos!!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Blooooooß nicht öffnen oder gar dran riechen !!!!
> 
> Das ist hochgradisch toxig giftich und überhaupt und muss fachmännisch entsorgt werden!!!!
> 
> Ich schick Dir 'ne PN mit 'ner Adresse, wo Du das Zeug hinsenden kannst. Da ist das Entsorgen sogar kostenlos!!!!



Scheixxe, ich hab es geahnt. 
Werde Dir auf Ewig dankbar sein, dass Du mich vor einer Vergiftung gerettet hast.
Hab den Stoff schnell ins WC geschüttet, kann doch nicht riskieren das Du bei Deiner aufopferunsvollen Entsorgung Schaden nimmst|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ralf#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#q#q#q Hätte ich doch damals bei den Stadtwerken in Bremen angefangen #q#q#q












Würde ich jetzt Abwasser schlürfen:q


----------



## Macker (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
Hat Irgendjemand hier Lust und Zeit am Di. den 04.11. aufe Blauort Dorsch und Butt zu Jagen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Schlimme an Jonas ist, der pfeift sich das Zeug rein, WÄHREND er (laut Foto) im Angelboard liest/schreibt.
Er nimmt also Sabberschäden unsererseit bewußt in Kauf |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hat Irgendjemand hier Lust und Zeit am Di. den 04.11. aufe Blauort Dorsch und Butt zu Jagen?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Lust schon. Ob es terminlich klappt, kann ich erst morgen Abend sagen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai
#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Schlimme an Jonas ist, der pfeift sich das Zeug rein, WÄHREND er (laut Foto) im Angelboard liest/schreibt.
> Er nimmt also Sabberschäden unsererseit bewußt in Kauf |bigeyes



Anpfiff war noch nicht.|supergri
War gerade kurz eingenickt, man soll ja auch nicht schon um 04:30 im AB luschern#d#d
Werd mal langsam an den Schrank gehen und ein geeignetes
Gefäß für einen Malt rausnehmen

Ralf#h
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was steht bei Euch denn dieses Wochenende an?
Hier ist gerade Altstadtfest und Nienburg ist für drei Tage im Ausnahmezustand :q


----------



## Macker (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@nemles schliese dich doch mal mit Chris kurz wenn denn was gehen sollte könnt ihr ja evtl zusammen fahren


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen jungs  joa bei uns is am we noch messe mal sehen was da geht nicht wahr nemles^^


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Schlimme an Jonas ist, der pfeift sich das Zeug rein, WÄHREND er (laut Foto) im Angelboard liest/schreibt.
> Er nimmt also Sabberschäden unsererseit bewußt in Kauf |bigeyes




Noch is es leeeerrrrrr|supergri|supergri
Aber gleich geht es in die Probierphase:#2::#2::#2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht #h

ich mach dieses we nen ganz ruhigen .quasi vorbereitung auf nächstes we da iss bei uns dialyse markt:m da brummt die stadt quasi das jährliche treffen aller biertrinker.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen jungs  joa bei uns is am we noch messe mal sehen was da geht nicht wahr nemles^^



 Denk dran, erst füttern  :m


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Denk dran, erst füttern :m


 
und dann das dessert vernaschen


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Noch is es leeeerrrrrr|supergri|supergri
> Aber gleich geht es in die Probierphase:#2::#2::#2:



Hab auch mal in mein Schränkchen geluschert.:g

Ausser den üblichen Verdächtigen nur ein 12er Glennfiddich drinn. Muß der ebend heute Abend drann glauben.


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> und dann das dessert vernaschen



Wobei mir der Begriff: "Nachnageln" weit aus besser gefallen hat


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin gesacht #h
> 
> ich mach dieses we nen ganz ruhigen .quasi vorbereitung auf nächstes we da iss bei uns dialyse markt:m da brummt die stadt quasi das jährliche treffen aller biertrinker.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Schade, das Du kein Bier trinkst. Wird ja ein langweiliges WE werden bei Dir |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na klasse trinkt ruhig alle vom feinsten whiskey meiner iss alle und einkaufen gehts erst morgen .nu quele ich mich hier mit porter schwarzbier rum#q


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wobei mir der Begriff: "Nachnageln" weit aus besser gefallen hat


 
nochmal passiert mir sowa snicht so schnell


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schade, das Du kein Bier trinkst. Wird ja ein langweiliges WE werden bei Dir |bigeyes



klar trinke ich bier der ducksteinerwagen steht c.a. 200m vom zuhause entfernt :m|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> klar trinke ich bier der ducksteinerwagen steht c.a. 200m vom zuhause entfernt :m|supergri|supergri|supergri



Das ist ja unmenschlich. Mind. 195m zu weit. Oder fährt Frauchen Dich hin?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist ja unmenschlich. Mind. 195m zu weit. Oder fährt Frauchen Dich hin?



ja das mit den 200m finde ich auch ne sauerei aber frauchen kommt mit einer muß mich ja nach hause bringen|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu is passiert
Iiiiiiggiiitttt, wat schmeckt der gut.:m:m
Sollte er mir immer besser schmecken, werdet Ihr es an meinem Tippselverlauf merken#6

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nu is passiert
> Iiiiiiggiiitttt, wat schmeckt der gut.:m:m
> Sollte er mir immer besser schmecken, werdet Ihr es an meinem Tippselverlauf merken#6
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h




Dann sach ich doch mal 

 und nehme auch ein Glässchen|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nu is passiert
> Iiiiiiggiiitttt, wat schmeckt der gut.:m:m
> Sollte er mir immer besser schmecken, werdet Ihr es an meinem Tippselverlauf merken#6
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



du verbrecher das iss psychoterror ich werd dich verklagen |motz:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ja das mit den 200m finde ich auch ne sauerei aber frauchen kommt mit einer muß mich ja nach hause bringen|supergri



Wie lang ist Dein Gartenschlauch:q:q:q
Oder evtl. ferngesteuerter Biertransporter|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann sach ich doch mal
> 
> und nehme auch ein Glässchen|rolleyes



für dich gilt das gleiche |znaika:#4


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> du verbrecher das iss psychoterror ich werd dich verklagen |motz:



Beweissmittel sind aber keine mehr vorhanden, bis zur Verhandlung:q:q:q:q:q

Ralf#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> für dich gilt das gleiche |znaika:#4



Kollektivstrafe güldet nicht. Haste nix gelernt damals bei uns?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann sach ich doch mal
> 
> und nehme auch ein Glässchen|rolleyes




So soll es sein und Papa achtet auf seine Gesundheit:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie lang ist Dein Gartenschlauch:q:q:q
> Oder evtl. ferngesteuerter Biertransporter|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> #h#h#h



ausgefahren c.a. 160mm und durchmesser c.a 50mm :q:q:q
su nu weistes aber behalts für dich :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Giraffe müßte man sein... So wie das den Hals runterläuft


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moment mal ich muß doch mal in keller |kopfkrat sollte sich bestätigen was ich vermute dann stoßen wir gleich zusammen an :q|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ausgefahren c.a. 160mm und durchmesser c.a 50mm :q:q:q
> su nu weistes aber behalts für dich :q:q:q



Wie ne Aldi-Prosecco Dose:l


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ausgefahren c.a. 160mm und durchmesser c.a 50mm :q:q:q
> su nu weistes aber behalts für dich :q:q:q



Länge und Durchmesser sind schnöder Mammon, schmecken muss er, der Gartenschlauch:q:q:q:q:q:q



#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische meine vermutung war falsch nurnoch liköre aller arten #q


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moment mal ich muß doch mal in keller |kopfkrat sollte sich bestätigen was ich vermute dann stoßen wir gleich zusammen an :q|kopfkrat




Hoffentlich bricht er sich beim Treppensprint nicht die Gräten vor lauter Gier |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moment mal ich muß doch mal in keller |kopfkrat sollte sich bestätigen was ich vermute dann stoßen wir gleich zusammen an :q|kopfkrat



Hoffentlich hat er auch das Licht angemacht, in seinem Wahn#d#d

#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische meine vermutung war falsch nurnoch liköre aller arten #q



Dann füll doch Dein Weibchen ab. Wird auch ein schöner Abend.:k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Länge und Durchmesser sind schnöder Mammon, schmecken muss er, der Gartenschlauch:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h



na da hab ich ja jetzt was gefunden schmier ihn gleich mal mit kirschlikör ein mal sehen was frauchen dazu sagt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann füll doch Dein Weibchen ab. Wird auch ein schöner Abend.:k



neeee lieber nich da hab ich angst so jung bin ich nu auch nich mehr :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische meine vermutung war falsch nurnoch liköre aller arten #q




Och, nen Likör hätte ich auch noch und zwar

Glenfiddich Whisky Likör mit 40 Volt|supergri|supergri


#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na da hab ich ja jetzt was gefunden schmier ihn gleich mal mit kirschlikör ein mal sehen was frauchen dazu sagt :q



Er: Schatzi, Geschmäckerraten, ich mach schon mal das Licht aus.

Sie: MhmmmMhhmmm ähm ich würde sagen Gauda.
Er: Warte doch ab, hab ihn noch gar nicht eingerieben...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Er: Schatzi, Geschmäckerraten, ich mach schon mal das Licht aus.
> 
> Sie: MhmmmMhhmmm ähm ich würde sagen Gauda auf Matjes.
> Er: Warte doch ab, hab ihn noch gar nicht eingerieben...




#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha hier gehts ja schon wieder ab ihr habt auch wieder themen


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> oha hier gehts ja schon wieder ab ihr habt auch wieder themen



Und sofort biste wieder da :q
Welcome #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Er: Schatzi, Geschmäckerraten, ich mach schon mal das Licht aus.
> 
> Sie: MhmmmMhhmmm ähm ich würde sagen Gauda.
> Er: Warte doch ab, hab ihn noch gar nicht eingerieben...



so jetzt haste ne menge ärger am arsc* wir sehen uns in danske :e


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> oha hier gehts ja schon wieder ab ihr habt auch wieder themen



Für mehr reicht es in unserem Alter auch nicht mehr.:c:c
Hunde die Bellen, Beissen nicht:q:q:q:

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so jetzt haste ne menge ärger am arsc* wir sehen uns in danske :e



Naja, so lange ich das Prosecco-Dös`chen nicht im.... habe|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Für mehr reicht es in unserem Alter auch nicht mehr.:c:c
> Hunde die Bellen, Beissen nicht:q:q:q:
> 
> #h#h#h



zumindest manchmal nicht :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Für mehr reicht es in unserem Alter auch nicht mehr.:c:c
> Hunde die Bellen, Beissen nicht:q:q:q:
> 
> #h#h#h




Will ein Hund Dich an der Kehle fassen,
mußt Du ihn Kartoffeln schälen lassen.
Du weiß ja, wie der Volksmund spricht:
Hunde, die Pellen, beissen nicht.

:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, so lange ich das Prosecco-Dös`chen nicht im.... habe|uhoh:




AM NICH IM:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, so lange ich das Prosecco-Dös`chen nicht im.... habe|uhoh:



Nächstes Mal bisste schlauer, gehste mit dem Ar..h an die Mauer

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal bisste schlauer, gehste mit dem Ar..h an die Mauer
> 
> #h#h#h



Nö, laß mal lieber, wir Ossis wissen, wie man Mauern überwindet.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, laß mal lieber, wir Ossis wissen, wie man Mauern überwindet.:q





|muahah:|good:#r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so meine grillhaxe iss fertich :vik: bis nacher


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, laß mal lieber, wir Ossis wissen, wie man Mauern überwindet.:q



Kann nicht sein, hab Euch ja immer wieder zurückgeschubst|gr:|gr:

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so meine grillhaxe iss fertich :vik: bis nacher




Guten, wir werden uns in der Zwischenzeit noch nen kleinen einschenken:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, hab Euch ja immer wieder zurückgeschubst|gr:|gr:
> 
> #h#h



Tja, aber nicht erfolgreich genug...Sonst hätte Berlin immer noch eine hochkant gestellte Autobahn|supergri


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Guten, wir werden uns in der Zwischenzeit noch nen kleinen einschenken:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so meine grillhaxe iss fertich :vik: bis nacher



zeische doch noch nich ganz.iss doch schon 2,5 stunden bei 180°C umluft drinne :r


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische doch noch nich ganz.iss doch schon 2,5 stunden bei 180°C umluft drinne :r




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat  Grillhaxe.....Umluft???? Was machst Du da für Sauereien???#c#c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja, aber nicht erfolgreich genug...Sonst hätte Berlin immer noch eine hochkant gestellte Autobahn|supergri



Hab's ab 1987 aufgegeben und hab vom Mauerschubser auf Baumschubser umgeschult.:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, hab Euch ja immer wieder zurückgeschubst|gr:|gr:
> 
> #h#h




hääääää ich kann mich drann errinnern das ihr uns von der mauer gezogen habt weil ihr gute fachkräfte brauchtet |supergri
so jetzt aber ein likörchen zum wohle :#2:


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab's ab 1987 aufgegeben und hab vom Mauerschubser auf Baumschubser umgeschult.:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h



Lass mich raten: Nun biste nach erfolgreicher Umschulung Trauerweide in der Baumschule...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat  Grillhaxe.....Umluft???? Was machst Du da für Sauereien???#c#c


wie jetzt sauerei ich mochte heute kein eisbein mit sauerkraut und erbsenpüree

nein ich will grillhaxe :q


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so jetzt aber ein likörchen zum wohle :#2:


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nein ich will grillhaxe :q




Dann GRILL sie auch. Alles andere ist Frevel!!! 






Naja, wer in seiner Not auch Likör säuft;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


>



mir auch aber was soll ich machen:q nach schlechten tagen kommen auch wieder gute :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Nun biste nach erfolgreicher Umschulung Trauerweide in der Baumschule...:m



Ne, hab am eigenen Ast gesägt und meine Karriere in der Baumschule war beendet.:c:c
Danach bin ich auf eine höhere Schule gegangen.|rolleyes
Lag auf 1200 Meter Höhe.|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann GRILL sie auch. Alles andere ist Frevel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du knaller was hast du fürn herd kannste da etwa nich drinne grillen. wie uncool |uhoh::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ne, hab am eigenen Ast gesägt und meine Karriere in der Baumschule war beendet.:c:c
> Danach bin ich auf eine höhere Schule gegangen.|rolleyes
> Lag auf 1200 Meter Höhe.|supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h#h


wat haste aufen brocken gemacht |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ne, hab am eigenen Ast gesägt und meine Karriere in der Baumschule war beendet.:c:c
> Danach bin ich auf eine höhere Schule gegangen.|rolleyes
> Lag auf 1200 Meter Höhe.|supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h#h



Mein Bengel will später auch auf die Hilfsschule.

Soll er doch. Wenn er das Zeug dazu hat.


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wat haste aufen brocken gemacht |uhoh:



Hexe.


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> du knaller was hast du fürn herd kannste da etwa nich drinne grillen. wie uncool |uhoh::q



Doch, kann ich. ABBA OHNE UMLUFT WIRD GEGRILLT. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

übrigens oktober 87 gabs in der ddr eine amnestie das wissen die wenigsten :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mein Bengel will später auch auf die Hilfsschule.
> 
> Soll er doch. Wenn er das Zeug dazu hat.




wie bei lehrer ast ? das soll er sich aber nochmal überlegen :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wat haste aufen brocken gemacht |uhoh:




Ausbildung zum Felsenschubser#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> übrigens oktober 87 gabs in der ddr eine amnestie das wissen die wenigsten :q



Jepp, sind ne Menge Leute bei rausgekommen.
Was noch weniger wissen: Es war ihnen freigestellt, Westen oder Osten.
Wie viele sich wofür entschieden haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Doch, kann ich. ABBA OHNE UMLUFT WIRD GEGRILLT. Zumindest bei mir.



umluft iss aber goiler :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ausbildung zum Felsenschubser#h#h#h



deswegen iss der nurnoch 1140m hoch du rabauke :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Doch, kann ich. ABBA OHNE UMLUFT WIRD GEGRILLT. Zumindest bei mir.



Und wo bleibt die gute alte Ober und Unterhitze;+;+


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> umluft iss aber goiler :g



Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, sind ne Menge Leute bei rausgekommen.
> Was noch weniger wissen: Es war ihnen freigestellt, Westen oder Osten.
> Wie viele sich wofür entschieden haben, weiß ich nicht.



ich blieb dem vaterland treu :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt die gute alte Ober und Unterhitze;+;+



bei tom :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moment mal, muss mal eben WHISKY nachschenken:q:q

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moment mal, muss mal eben WHISKY nachschenken:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h



|motz:


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt die gute alte Ober und Unterhitze;+;+



Jetzt fängt der auch noch an....



GRILL: Spirale mit viel heiß drinne, oben im Gerät eingebaut. Komprende?
Fleisch immer drehen, damit zu grillendes Stück in Richtung Spirale mit viel heiß drinne, liegt. Danach weiter drehen, damit zu grillendes Stück in Richtung Spirale mit viel heiß drinne

usw.......


Ach backt euch doch Eure "Grill"haxen wie Ihr wollt |supergri


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich blieb dem vaterland treu :q:q:q



Ich auch, ich wache hier im alten Grenzvorlandgebiet, damit Du am WE ohne Feindberührung die 200m zum/vom Ducksteinerwagen schaffst|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, sind ne Menge Leute bei rausgekommen.
> Was noch weniger wissen: Es war ihnen freigestellt, Westen oder Osten.
> Wie viele sich wofür entschieden haben, weiß ich nicht.



Das waren überwiegend BND Agenten.
Der Rest waren Verwandte von Karl Eduard Schnitzler.
Die wollten seine Frau beim Klauen in Lübeck unterstützen.

#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moment mal, muss mal eben WHISKY nachschenken:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt der auch noch an....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du sack verfluchter!!!! unser herd will einfach nich das geistiche segnen .und vorher gibbet keinen neuen hat der admiral verordnet .|uhoh::c


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt N24!!!!!!!


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Das waren überwiegend BND Agenten.
> Der Rest waren Verwandte von Karl Eduard Schnitzler.
> Die wollten seine Frau beim Klauen in Lübeck unterstützen.
> 
> #h#h



Ist mir eigentlich SEG (Scheixx E Gal) mochte die Typen damals nicht und heute mag ich sie auch nicht. Also verändert das meinen Stuhlgang nicht im geringsten...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich wache hier im alten Grenzvorlandgebiet, damit Du am WE ohne Feindberührung die 200m zum/vom Ducksteinerwagen schaffst|supergri




Ich hab bis 1987 in Schwarzenbek auf Dich gewartet um ein Grundstück für Dich zu sichern:q:q

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich wache hier im alten Grenzvorlandgebiet, damit Du am WE ohne Feindberührung die 200m zum/vom Ducksteinerwagen schaffst|supergri



ich wusste doch das man(n) sich auf dem genossen verlassen kann #6


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> du sack verfluchter!!!! unser herd will einfach nich das geistiche segnen .und vorher gibbet keinen neuen hat der admiral verordnet .|uhoh::c



Papa, Du hast heute das dritte mal Sack zu mir gesagt.:c

Darauf erst mal einen W


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Jetzt N24!!!!!!!



Ich guck mal...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich SEG (Scheixx E Gal) mochte die Typen damals nicht und heute mag ich sie auch nicht. Also verändert das meinen Stuhlgang nicht im geringsten...|supergri|supergri|supergri



so isses #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Papa, Du hast heute das dritte mal Sack zu mir gesagt.:c
> 
> Darauf erst mal einen W



alles klar tschuldigung beutelträger |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich wusste doch das man(n) sich auf dem genossen verlassen kann #6



|stolz:


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich hab bis 1987 in Schwarzenbek auf Dich gewartet um ein Grundstück für Dich zu sichern:q:q
> 
> #h#h



Woran man mal wieder sieht: Ausdauer ist wichtig, nicht das Material. Seit 1992 sitze ich hier |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Jetzt N24!!!!!!!



was gibbet da bitte um berichterstattung bei uns gibbet erst nach 22 uhr die glotterkiste an ,wenn frauchen kommt!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |stolz:



iss doch ehrensache #6


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> was gibbet da bitte um berichterstattung bei uns gibbet erst nach 22 uhr die glotterkiste an ,wenn frauchen kommt!



Muddu N24 gucken...

Sardellen/Sardinen... Also irgenwas mit Fischen. Ruhig bleiben, Geht um Fische. Haddu eh keine Ahnung von. Mach Du mal Deine Grillhaxe#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> was gibbet da bitte um berichterstattung bei uns gibbet erst nach 22 uhr die glotterkiste an ,wenn frauchen kommt!





Sardinen fang im Mittelmeer und deren Zubereitung


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> was gibbet da bitte um berichterstattung bei uns gibbet erst nach 22 uhr die glotterkiste an ,wenn frauchen kommt!



Vielleicht kann Dir Frauchen ja mal aufschreiben wie man den Fernseher einschaltet und dann umschaltet

N24:Fische und Kochen, zwischendurch Sardinen Fang- Film.


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin wieder da,is schon wieder vorbei


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Sardinen, die der Koch da zubereitet, das sind ja ganz schöne Brummer, größer als manch ein Ostsee - Hering!|bigeyes

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das solche Brummer werden!#c


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Bin wieder da,is schon wieder vorbei



Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip #h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Bin wieder da,is schon wieder vorbei



Sardinen sind ja auch schnell gebraten|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mir egal ich will keine sadinen die glodderkiste bleibt aus!!!! ich hasse fernsehen|krach: und umschalten weis ich schon wie das geht zumindest ein bisschen


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So,

es hat heute nicht ein Aal gebissen,dafür aber ein Brassen von 55-60cm,ein Zwitter(Rotauge+irgenwas),ein Tomatenstrauch von 2,5Pfd,ein Eisenteil,Müllsack und eine Hake.

Scheizs Tag.


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Sardinen, die der Koch da zubereitet, das sind ja ganz schöne Brummer, größer als manch ein Ostsee - Hering!|bigeyes
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das solche Brummer werden!#c




Da isser wieder,na alles Fit?


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Sardinen, die der Koch da zubereitet, das sind ja ganz schöne Brummer, größer als manch ein Ostsee - Hering!|bigeyes
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das solche Brummer werden!#c




Kommen mir auch etwas groß vor. Also25-30 lasse ich mir ja gefallen, wobei alles über 20 schon zu den Aussnahmen gehört.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mir egal ich will keine sadinen die glodderkiste bleibt aus!!!! ich hasse fernsehen|krach: und umschalten weis ich schon wie das geht zumindest ein bisschen



ganz ruhig bleiben, vielleicht ein WHI....scheixxe geht ja nicht.
#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> So,
> 
> es hat heute nicht ein Aal gebissen,dafür aber ein Brassen von 55-60cm,ein Zwitter(Rotauge+irgenwas),ein Tomatenstrauch von 2,5Pfd,ein Eisenteil,Müllsack und eine Hake.
> 
> Scheizs Tag.


 
Du sollst angeln, nicht die Este entrümpeln...


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Da isser wieder,na alles Fit?


 
Muss ja, ich habe auch genug von der Kotzerei....


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Du sollst angeln, nicht die Este entrümpeln...



Wir hatten aber auch die Richtige Winde vor Ort,Martin hat die Rute getestet.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> ganz ruhig bleiben, vielleicht ein WHI....scheixxe geht ja nicht.
> #h#h#h



|splat2:


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Martin hat die Rute getestet.


 
Das hätte ich von dir aber nun nicht gedacht....|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kommen mir auch etwas groß vor. Also25-30 lasse ich mir ja gefallen, wobei alles über 20 schon zu den Aussnahmen gehört.



siehste ich wusste schon warum ich im büro bleibe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so und nu haxe futtern |supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das hätte ich von dir aber nun nicht gedacht....|kopfkrat




Alter,hört mal auf mir die Wörter im Mund umzudrehen,langsam hab ich die Faxen dicke.


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Alter,hört mal auf mir die Wörter im Mund umzudrehen,langsam hab ich die Faxen dicke.


 
Hehehe....

Sowas kann ich gut...#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hehehe....
> 
> Sowas kann ich gut...#6



Kreutzweise am Arzch du mich mal kannst:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Kreutzweise am Arzch du mich mal kannst:m


 
Nanana, der Kurs für den Dachsarg steigt gerade gewaltig...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Nanana, der Kurs für den Dachsarg steigt gerade gewaltig...|rolleyes




Genau,

was is damit?


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Genau,
> 
> was is damit?


 
Kannste haben, da werden wir uns schon einig! Dann ist das Teil wenigstens in guten Händen...#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Kannste haben, da werden wir uns schon einig! Dann ist das Teil wenigstens in guten Händen...#6




Müssen wir mal sehen wie wir das machen,bin echt knapp bei Kasse,hab aber noch das GPS,mal sehen,ich komm mal wieder vorbei,dann schnacken wir das mal ab.


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo sind die anderen hin,alle unterwegs?


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö, hier|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Müssen wir mal sehen wie wir das machen,bin echt knapp bei Kasse,hab aber noch das GPS,mal sehen,ich komm mal wieder vorbei,dann schnacken wir das mal ab.


 
Nur die Ruhe... Das machen wir schon! Das Ding steht hier warm und trocken und kommt nicht weg!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> nö, hier|wavey:



Und hier#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Kannste haben, da werden wir uns schon einig! Dann ist das Teil wenigstens in guten Händen...#6




ich brauch auchnoch einen möglichst mit träger fürn frontera :m und kosten solls auch nich so viel |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wo sind die anderen hin,alle unterwegs?



nöööö haxe solltst du essen solange sie heiß iss |supergri nu isse nurnoch warm zumindest morgen früh im porzelan |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> du sack verfluchter!!!! unser herd will einfach nich das geistiche segnen .und vorher gibbet keinen neuen hat der admiral verordnet .|uhoh::c



Hier was für den Admiral, XXL Backofen mit Großflächengrill. Besonders für Grillhaxen geeignet.


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nun auch mal ne weizenkaltschale eingießen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tom, wie sieht es aus ????.

Schmeckt bei Dir auch das 3te Glas Witzky am Besten

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so nun auch mal ne weizenkaltschale eingießen




Lass es Dir schmecken#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so nun auch mal ne weizenkaltschale eingießen


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Lass es Dir schmecken#h#h#h


 
werd ich machen


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Tom, wie sieht es aus ????.
> 
> Schmeckt bei Dir auch das 3te Glas Witzky am Besten
> 
> #h#h#h



Jepp, Zwergie ist im Bett und Frauchen in Flensburg und mein W steh vor mir.:vik: WE hat begonnen :m


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mhh whiskey hört sich auch gut an muss meine vorräte auch mal wieder auffüllen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, Zwergie ist im Bett und Frauchen in Flensburg und mein W steh vor mir.:vik: WE hat begonnen :m



Mann, kann's einem gut gehen:m:m:m

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> mhh whiskey hört sich auch gut an muss meine vorräte auch mal wieder auffüllen




Achtung Franky.
Hier überwiegen die Schotten = WHISKY
Du bist momentan bei den Iren=Whiskey |supergri|supergri

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin weg,noch mal umme häuser ziehen.


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Achtung Franky.
> Hier überwiegen die Schotten = WHISKY
> Du bist momentan bei den Iren=Whiskey |supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h#h


 
sry war ein fehler meinerseits |bigeyes zuspät gesehen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Bin weg,noch mal umme häuser ziehen.



Viel Spaß, verlauf Dich nicht#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo viel spass peter das werd ich morgen auch machen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> sry war ein fehler meinerseits |bigeyes zuspät gesehen



Kein Problem, kannste sofort ausbügeln. 
Fahr mal kurz bei Andy vorbei und bring ihm ein bißchen Witzky.|supergri|supergri

#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> jo viel spass peter das werd ich morgen auch machen



Jo,
morgen bin ich beim Reeperbahn Festival


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Jo,
> morgen bin ich beim Reeperbahn Festival



Du Glücklicher....

morgen bin ich im Nachbardorf und höhle Kürbisse aus...:vik:


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Kein Problem, kannste sofort ausbügeln.
> Fahr mal kurz bei Andy vorbei und bring ihm ein bißchen Witzky.|supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h


 
ja nee is klar ich glaub da is dein we soger noch kürzer als der meine


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ja nee is klar ich glaub da is dein we soger noch kürzer als der meine



Meinste es ist viel Unterschied zwischen Bremen-Salzwedel und Süddeutschland(?)-Salzwedel

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr seid alle sooooooooo gemein zu mir einer kippet sich einen w nach dem anderen der andere macht mit der nächste will bei reeperbahn und ich sitze hier mitten likörchen und ner haxe :c wird zeit das frauchen kommt und ich sie besoffen mache um nochmal auszutesten wies mit 19 war |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Meinste es ist viel Unterschied zwischen Bremen-Salzwedel und Süddeutschland(?)-Salzwedel
> 
> #h#h#h



hat der arme denn kein red bull |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|sagnix


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Meinste es ist viel Unterschied zwischen Bremen-Salzwedel und Süddeutschland(?)-Salzwedel
> 
> #h#h#h


 
also von mir Tauberbischofsheim sinds 497km bis zu andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ihr seid alle sooooooooo gemein zu mir einer kippet sich einen w nach dem anderen der andere macht mit der nächste will bei reeperbahn und ich sitze hier mitten likörchen und ner haxe :c wird zeit das frauchen kommt und ich sie besoffen mache um nochmal auszutesten wies mit 19 war |supergri




Und was machste, wenn die 5 Minuten um sind#c#c

So'n bischen Haxe würde ich gegen Witzky tauschen. 
Aber nur mit krosser Schwarte
Kannst ja eben vorbeikommen (1,5 Std müssten reichen):m

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> also von mir Tauberbischofsheim sinds 497km bis zu andy



wat woran licht es die düse ich öfter mal mit nen haufen spaß.
und wenn du was zu trinken bräuchtest würde ich sofort in meine kiste hüppeln und die autobahn zum brennen bringen.

tolle freunde hat mann ,lassen einen glatt verdursten |bigeyes


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wat woran licht es die düse ich öfter mal mit nen haufen spaß.
> und wenn du was zu trinken bräuchtest würde ich sofort in meine kiste hüppeln und die autobahn zum brennen bringen.
> 
> tolle freunde hat mann ,lassen einen glatt verdursten |bigeyes


 

ich würde ja vorbeikommen blos whisky technisch sitz ich auch grad auf dem trockenen deswegen ja weizenkaltschale


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Und was machste, wenn die 5 Minuten um sind#c#c
> 
> So'n bischen Haxe würde ich gegen Witzky tauschen.
> Aber nur mit krosser Schwarte
> ...



na toll und wer fährt mich jetzt nach 2 bier und 4 likörchen hätteste das nich vor 2 stunden sagen können dann hätte ich den backofen in den fronti gestellt kabel innen zigarettenanzünder und hätte mich auf den weg gemacht #q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> also von mir Tauberbischofsheim sinds 497km bis zu andy



Hab gerade meine ULLA befragt, sie meint das ich doch etwas Näher dran bin ca. 170 Km.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich würde ja vorbeikommen blos whisky technisch sitz ich auch grad auf dem trockenen deswegen ja weizenkaltschale



aaaaach da hätte ich dir schon ein paar tips gegeben wo du unterwegs was bekommst |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine ULLA befragt, sie meint das ich doch etwas Näher dran bin ca. 170 Km.
> 
> #h#h#h


 

na siehste jo andy des problem hätte ich auch noch nach zwei weizen als fahranfänger mit probezeit aufer piste das sehen die grünen nicht so gerne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine ULLA befragt, sie meint das ich doch etwas Näher dran bin ca. 170 Km.
> 
> #h#h#h



jupp wenn alles gut läuft 1 stunde 20 min:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na toll und wer fährt mich jetzt nach 2 bier und 4 likörchen hätteste das nich vor 2 stunden sagen können dann hätte ich den backofen in den fronti gestellt kabel innen zigarettenanzünder und hätte mich auf den weg gemacht #q




Hätte ich, hab aber geahnt das Du evtl. noch ins Auto gestiegen wärst.
Kenne mich doch selber. Bei mir musste mit solchen Extratouren rechnen. Muss ja meinen Diesel nicht selber zahlen.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> na siehste jo andy des problem hätte ich auch noch nach zwei weizen als fahranfänger aufer piste das sehen die grünen nicht so gerne



sollst doch nich bei die förster fahren die sollen sich alleine was kaufen ...ich hab durst :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hätte ich, hab aber geahnt das Du evtl. noch ins Auto gestiegen wärst.
> Kenne mich doch selber. Bei mir musste mit solchen Extratouren rechnen. Muss ja meinen Diesel nicht selber zahlen.
> 
> #h#h#h



ach mal fix am freitag nach bremen rutschen ,warum nich hab vorhin erst 130 europas innen tank gedrückt |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine ULLA befragt, sie meint das ich doch etwas Näher dran bin ca. 170 Km.
> 
> #h#h#h



warum heißt ulla eigendlich ulla meine heißt uschi |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> na siehste jo andy des problem hätte ich auch noch nach zwei weizen als fahranfänger aufer piste das sehen die grünen nicht so gerne




Das laß man auch besser bleiben.
Die Grünen riechen das übrigens nicht gerne.
Als Fahranfänger am Besten 0.0 Promille und später max. 1 Bierchen.#6#6#6

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich kenn da einen der sacht zu seiner ulla uschie navischlampe |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach mal fix am freitag nach bremen rutschen ,warum nich hab vorhin erst 130 europas innen tank gedrückt |supergri



Ich hab dafür 2 Tankkarten, deshalb weiß ich auch nie, was Diesel kostet. Ich tanke immer voll.|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> und später max. 1 Bierchen.#6#6#6
> 
> #h#h#h



*PRO MINUTE*|supergri










war natürlich nen witz|supergri ich tus auch nich#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> warum heißt ulla eigendlich ulla meine heißt uschi |supergri|supergri|supergri



Weil alle anderen Uschi heissen und ich Revoluzzer bin|supergri|supergri

#h#h


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Das laß man auch besser bleiben.
> Die Grünen riechen das übrigens nicht gerne.
> Als Fahranfänger am Besten 0.0 Promille und später max. 1 Bierchen.#6#6#6
> 
> #h#h#h


 
jo werdich auch machen auch später werd ich es versuchen bei 0,0 zu belassen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür 2 Tankkarten, deshalb weiß ich auch nie, was Diesel kostet. Ich tanke immer voll.|supergri|supergri



hab auch schon überlegt aber bei den preisen lohnt das einfach nich mehr. würde mein diesel auch billiger bekommen da mein schwager ne baufirma hat aber die paar cent rechnen sich nicht.
also weiter vollgas super #6 zeisch egal |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Weil alle anderen Uschi heissen und ich Revoluzzer bin|supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h



|stolz: meine nächste wird liselotte heißen |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tom #y

Du bist so stille. 
Wie ist der Stand vom Glenfiddich

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> jo werdich auch machen auch später werd ich es versuchen bei 0,0 zu belassen



halte dich da blos drann !!!! ich hab schonmal richtig geld gelassen und der idiotentest war auch nich lustig.seid dem immer schön zutsche ohne lappen biste wie nen kerl ohne eier .glaub mir das. auch wenn die fahrt wichtig iss lass es und ruf dir nen taxi #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hab auch schon überlegt aber bei den preisen lohnt das einfach nich mehr. würde mein diesel auch billiger bekommen da mein schwager ne baufirma hat aber die paar cent rechnen sich nicht.
> also weiter vollgas super #6 zeisch egal |supergri



Bei mir zahlt das komplett mein Arbeiteber. Kann soviel privat fahren wie ich will.#6#6
Darf nur nicht in noch nicht entdeckte Gebiete. Fahre aber seltener an den Amazonas.

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Tom #y
> 
> Du bist so stille.
> Wie ist der Stand vom Glenfiddich
> ...



lass ihn wenn er wieder raucht steht er auch wieder auf und macht weiter |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so werd ich das auch machen weil auf mein lappen bin ich echt angewiesen we sollte ich denn sonst mit dem ganzen angelkrempel anne küste kommen und auch sonst da gebe ich dir ganz und gar recht andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Bei mir zahlt das komplett mein Arbeiteber. Kann soviel privat fahren wie ich will.#6#6
> Darf nur nicht in noch nicht entdeckte Gebiete. Fahre aber seltener an den Amazonas.
> 
> #h#h



wie siehts aus braucht ihr noch nen aussendienstmitarbeiter für den raum sachsen anhalt,mecklenburg und brandenburg:m


----------



## Franky D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Bei mir zahlt das komplett mein Arbeiteber. Kann soviel privat fahren wie ich will.#6#6
> Darf nur nicht in noch nicht entdeckte Gebiete. Fahre aber seltener an den Amazonas.
> 
> #h#h


 

so ist das bei mir auch kann papas auto am we und wenn er es nicht braucht uneingeschränkt nutzen da die firma den sprit übernimmt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so werd ich das auch machen weil auf mein lappen bin ich echt angewiesen we sollte ich denn sonst mit dem ganzen angelkrempel anne küste kommen und auch sonst da gebe ich dir ganz und gar recht andy



zeisch aufs angeln hier zählt nur die existens :g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus braucht ihr noch nen aussendienstmitarbeiter für den raum sachsen anhalt,mecklenburg und brandenburg:m



Hab Dich auf die Warteliste gesetzt. 
Bist so ca. an 28ter Stelle.
Nicht traurig sein, vielleicht hole ich Dich ja mal zum Angeln ab.

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Tom #y
> 
> Du bist so stille.
> Wie ist der Stand vom Glenfiddich
> ...




Hab nur mal Zwergie in den Schlaf gesungen.
Hoffentlich behält er davon keine bleibenden Schäden:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so ist das bei mir auch kann papas auto am we und wenn er es nicht braucht uneingeschränkt nutzen da die firma den sprit übernimmt



Ist bei mir nicht ganz so, es darf nur der Lebenspartner den Wagen mitnutzen.
Kümmert sich zwar keiner drum, aber wenn es mal rummst bin ich in den Arsch gekniffen.
Sohnemann hatte auch schon mal angefragt, aber keine Chance.#h#h#h
Musste dafür unterschreiben. Ist eigentlich auch Bedingung der Leasing-Firma.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab Dich auf die Warteliste gesetzt.
> Bist so ca. an 28ter Stelle.
> Nicht traurig sein, vielleicht hole ich Dich ja mal zum Angeln ab.
> 
> #h#h#h



hallo nu sag schon wieviel soll ich überweisen das ich auf erster stelle rutsche:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische ich glaub mein rechner gibbet den geist auf .hat 2 mal gepiept und dann lief nix mehr . speicherfehler ???? na werd ihn morgen mal verarzten nachdem ich mutters abgeschossenden rechner wieder fit habe:vmann wenn eins kommt darf der rest nich fehlen .also morgen laptoptime ich hasse diesen kleinen 17 zoller


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische ich glaub mein rechner gibbet den geist auf .hat 2 mal gepiept und dann lief nix mehr . speicherfehler ???? na werd ihn morgen mal verarzten nachdem ich mutters abgeschossenden rechner wieder fit habe:vmann wenn eins kommt darf der rest nich fehlen .also morgen laptoptime ich hasse diesen kleinen 17 zoller



Kann es sein, dass dein Rechner auch auf Witzky steht.
Ich muß morgen auch beim Nachbarn bluescreen bekämpfen.
Dauert wahrscheinlich wieder Stunden.

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo nu sag schon wieviel soll ich überweisen das ich auf erster stelle rutsche:m



Bin leider ein zu kleines Licht, um hier Einfluß zu haben.
Auf meiner persönlichen Ranking Skala bist Du ganz weit oben
(auch wenn Du Likör trinkst).

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dein Rechner auch auf Witzky steht.
> Ich muß morgen auch beim Nachbarn bluescreen bekämpfen.
> Dauert wahrscheinlich wieder Stunden.
> 
> #h#h




nee wohl eher nich. hab gerade nen virenbefall gemeldet bekommen .mal schauen wenns nich zu löschen geht umschreiben ansonsten format. abwarten was der morgige tach bringt.
so ich bin denn mal wech frauchen besoffen machen|supergri
denne bis morgen
greez andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Bin leider ein zu kleines Licht, um hier Einfluß zu haben.
> Auf meiner persönlichen Ranking Skala bist Du ganz weit oben
> (auch wenn Du Likör trinkst).
> 
> #h#h#h



gib den likörtrinkern eine chance |supergri das sollten wir deutschlandweit publik machen :m
so pappa des sohnes jonas machs gut bis morgen |wavey:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nee wohl eher nich. hab gerade nen virenbefall gemeldet bekommen .mal schauen wenns nich zu löschen geht umschreiben ansonsten format. abwarten was der morgige tach bringt.
> so ich bin denn mal wech frauchen besoffen machen|supergri
> denne bis morgen
> greez andy



Guts Nächtle, denk an den Geschmack|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy

Mach mal Fernseher an, VOX........

Du auch Tom (bist aber wahrscheinlich schon auf VOX)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Dirk

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf |wavey:
Ich bins Liz :q, bin aber auch grad schon wieder weg...
bissl vor die Glotzkiste.
Gute Nacht #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an alle Langschläfer.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Samstag.
Werd jetzt mal Brötchen für die Familie holen.


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

wat war das für ein heftiger Abend,uff.

Mein Kopf passt nicht durch die Tür und ich muß gleich Rasen mähen,ganz Toll.


----------



## nemles (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Gemeinde,

Ich lasse es heute etwas ruhiger angehen. Fahre nacher mit Zwergie Kürbis ernten und anschließend ausnehmen #h

Ist nicht ganz so laut wie Rasen mähen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

War gestern mit Fischkoopp, Ines, MarcA und KasiG zum Plattenangeln im Hafen insgesamt 13oder15 #c Platten ich davon 1  ...und eine für'n Briefkasten von Postkoopp :vik: ich glaub ich zieh gleich nochmal los Restwattis verbraten  heute ist wenigstens shize Wetter 

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris, Petri zur Platten#h


Appropo Wattis. Kannst Du mir fürs ABBA welche besorgen? Bei mir wird es terminlich verdammt knapp und ich werde am 11.ten mit heißen Reifen aufschlagen. Ob ich die 10:00 Uhr Marke schaffe, weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom, Moin Jonas

klar kann ich Dir Wattis mitbringen #6 falls Du nicht um 10 da sein kannst, werd' ich Dir auch 'nen Platz freihalten


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eigentlich wollte ich heute Kuttern, aber ich bin verkrüppelt, weil mir gestern einer über die Schnur gefahren ist und ich meine Rute retten wollte und mich dabei gepflegt lang gemacht habe. 

bin dann mal weg 
Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Tom, Moin Jonas
> 
> klar kann ich Dir Wattis mitbringen #6 falls Du nicht um 10 da sein kannst, werd' ich Dir auch 'nen Platz freihalten



Supi #6 Bin begeistert. Bin den Tag vorher bei ner Hochzeit an/auf der Müritz und komme erst morgens los. Keine Ahnung, wie es mit dem Straßenverkehr aussieht.
Kurz zu Hause ran, umladen und weiter nach HH.


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin wieder da,und der Schädel is weg,aber dafür die Hamsterfarm.


@
Chris,wo im Hafen angelst du auf Butt? Meine Versuche sind immer Schneidertage gewesen.
Außer bei mir in der Este!


----------



## nemles (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich heute Kuttern, aber ich bin verkrüppelt, weil mir gestern einer über die Schnur gefahren ist und ich meine Rute retten wollte und mich dabei gepflegt lang gemacht habe.
> 
> bin dann mal weg
> Gruß Chris



Jetzt sag nicht, Koopp war dabei und hat Dein Dilemma mal wieder im Bild festgehalten.|muahah:


----------



## fishing seaman (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin die Herren
 alter schwede hat der vodka gestern geschmeckt mir is ganz duselig....

Peter noch online ????

Aale jagen???

bi di oda bi mi?

gutes Middel soll frische luft sein


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



fishing seaman schrieb:


> Moin die Herren
> alter schwede hat der vodka gestern geschmeckt mir is ganz duselig....
> 
> Peter noch online ????
> ...




Kümmer du di um Dudi un i mi um Mimmi|supergri



Bin online,brauche aber noch etwas,das Wasser fängt auch grad erst aufzulaufen.


----------



## fishing seaman (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Kümmer du di um Dudi un i mi um Mimmi|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Bin online,brauche aber noch etwas,das Wasser fängt auch grad erst aufzulaufen.


 

bin ich jetzt kaputt oder du??#q:vik:

also bei mir is der river schon bald voll hast du dein sperrwerk dicht?


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dicht war das Schlagwort

Ne,war schon gut 1 1/2 Std nicht unten,kann sein,ich ruf gleich mal durch


----------



## nemles (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> dicht war das Schlagwort




#q#q#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wat war das für ein heftiger Abend,uff.
> 
> Mein Kopf passt nicht durch die Tür und ich muß gleich Rasen mähen,ganz Toll.




Moinsen#h

Das mach i jetzt auch gleich...

Aber erst mal ne Zigarette dafür drehen!

Wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE!:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen#h
> 
> Das mach i jetzt auch gleich...
> 
> ...



Der Rasen ist platt und ich hab keine Zeit meinen Kater richtig zu bekämpfen,das wird heute Abend ein Spaß
|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @
> Chris,wo im Hafen angelst du auf Butt? Meine Versuche sind immer Schneidertage gewesen.
> Außer bei mir in der Este!


 
Moin Peter
..zeig ich Dir gerne mal oder wir machen das per PN, hier sind zuviele Geisterleser unterwegs 



nemles schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht, Koopp war dabei und hat Dein Dilemma mal wieder im Bild festgehalten.|muahah:


 
..aber sicher Postkoopp war auch dabei, zum Glück ham die sich gerade ein paar Würste einverleibt, so ist mein Mißgeschick fast unentdeckt geblieben :m



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber erst mal ne Zigarette dafür drehen!


 
|rolleyes



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Der Rasen ist platt und ich hab keine Zeit meinen Kater richtig zu bekämpfen,das wird heute Abend ein Spaß
> |laola:


 
..ich muss auch Montag erstmal mähen gehen, es wuchert wieder :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt zum heutigen... 
Kuttern ist auf morgen verschoben :vik: dafür gabs heute wieder legger Platten, das beste war das geniale Wetter, dem Fisch hats zwar nicht gefallen, aber die letzten Sonnenstrahlen dieses Jahr mußten ja Sinnvoll genutzt werden  Ich hatte einen richtig schönen und hab von meinem Nachbarn Wolfgang noch 4 Stück Geschenkt bekommen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal eben Tach gesagt,

und auch wieder tschös.

Bin erstmal nen Iren verhaften,zwei Freunde haben Diplomparty und dann ab auf´n Kietz.
Drückt mir mal die Daumen,das ich auch an einem Stück wieder zu Hause aufschlage.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Jonas


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend Jonas




Nabend Chris,

hoffe alle Knochen sind wieder geordnet.
Viel Erfolg auf'n Kutter.#6#6

Ralf #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau fast alles wieder Fit, linker Mittelfinger ist doppeldick  aber das muss ja nicht schlecht sein. Mal sehen was da morgen auf'm Kutter passiert, hab auf der Forelle gebucht


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Koopp war dabei und hat Dein Dilemma mal wieder im Bild festgehalten.


diesmal nicht, die Wurscht war wichtiger....
Sah aber schon recht lustig aus, wie Chris da so bäuchlings über den Boden hoppelte....   ....#6
Bei you tube, wäre es als Viedeo die Jahreslachnummer geworden


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Bei you tube, wäre es als Viedeo die Jahreslachnummer geworden


 

...#d#d#d schade das deine Briefkastenaktion nicht auf Film gebannt wurde :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Papi,

die Bierchen schon verdaut oder aspirinisiert:q:q:q

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jonas

gestern nix mit saufen wir waren brav zu hause :m
gleich gehts zur fischbörse


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jonas
> 
> gestern nix mit saufen wir waren brav zu hause :m
> gleich gehts zur fischbörse




Merke gerade, mein Einfluß zeigt schon Wirkung:m:m
Wat is Fischbörse, bist Du Aquarianer.;+;+
Das mit dem brav kann ich ja nicht überprüfen, höchstens nen geschmackstest lasse ich durchgehen:q:q
So, muss mal eben ein paar Spiegeleier und gebratenes Brot machen. Bis denne.

Ralf|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Ralf #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Merke gerade, mein Einfluß zeigt schon Wirkung:m:m
> Wat is Fischbörse, bist Du Aquarianer.;+;+
> Das mit dem brav kann ich ja nicht überprüfen, höchstens nen geschmackstest lasse ich durchgehen:q:q
> So, muss mal eben ein paar Spiegeleier und gebratenes Brot machen. Bis denne.
> ...



ey her aufsichtsrat !!!! war gestern meiner frau zu liebe artich:q
jupp hab leider nurnoch ein aquarium von 250 liter früher waren es mal c.a. 2000liter insgesamt.
mach mal nacher von meinen willis nen foto die sind heute bei mir neu eingezogen und sind super schick blau:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ey her aufsichtsrat !!!! war gestern meiner frau zu liebe artich:q
> jupp hab leider nurnoch ein aquarium von 250 liter früher waren es mal c.a. 2000liter insgesamt.
> mach mal nacher von meinen willis nen foto die sind heute bei mir neu eingezogen und sind super schick blau:q




Ich habs geahnt, es hat wieder was mit einem alkoholischen Zustand zu tun.:q:q:q:q

@andy und all
Hast Du/Ihr evtl. Lust, Ende November mal ne Kuttertour mitzumachen.:vik::vik:
Bräuchte meine erste Einführung in die Geheimnisse des Kutters.
Hol Dich und evtl. weitere Leute gerne ab.
Ich glaube ich schaffe es nicht bis zum 12. Dezember.#d#d
Muss vorher meine Gier befriedigen.:q:q

Ralf #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich habs geahnt, es hat wieder was mit einem alkoholischen Zustand zu tun.:q:q:q:q
> 
> @andy und all
> Hast Du/Ihr evtl. Lust, Ende November mal ne Kuttertour mitzumachen.:vik::vik:
> ...



hey jonas hab gerade mal meinen terminkalender durchforstet |bigeyes
das letzte november we würde bei mir passen 
gerne doch mit dir vorher noch mal fix auffen kudder #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,

bin wieder unter den lebenden,zumindest Körperlich,denn der Geist verweigert jede Art von Nahrung,ich glaub der letzte Aal vom Fischmarkt war nicht gut.


Gleich nochmal nach St.Georg und meine Karre holen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hey jonas hab gerade mal meinen terminkalender durchforstet |bigeyes
> das letzte november we würde bei mir passen
> gerne doch mit dir vorher noch mal fix auffen kudder #6



Das letzte November Wochenende würde bei mir auch passen.
Vielleicht haben ja noch einige andere Leut's  Lust auf ne Kuttertour.
Ich wäre mit mindestens 2 Leutchen dabei.:vik::vik:

Ralf #h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen jungs

wollt mich auch mal eben melden mir ist hier zuhause mein DSL abgeschmiert so mus ich nun über modem ins i-net deswegen werd ich hier leider nicht so oft mitschreiben können auser das problem behebt sich wieder von selbst oder die Telekom bringt es fertig mir ein technicker zu schicken und wenn nicht dann geh ich halt mal wieder etwas angeln wen ich net ins i-ner kann   euch noch ein schönen rest sonntag  und petri heil falls einer noch ans wasser geht


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> bin wieder unter den lebenden,zumindest Körperlich,denn der Geist verweigert jede Art von Nahrung,ich glaub der letzte Aal vom Fischmarkt war nicht gut.
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt??? Mit dem Taxi oder Bahn bei Hause??? Sehr löblich#6#6


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen jungs
> 
> wollt mich auch mal eben melden mir ist hier zuhause mein DSL abgeschmiert so mus ich nun über modem ins i-net deswegen werd ich hier leider nicht so oft mitschreiben können auser das problem behebt sich wieder von selbst oder die Telekom bringt es fertig mir ein technicker zu schicken und wenn nicht dann geh ich halt mal wieder etwas angeln wen ich net ins i-ner kann   euch noch ein schönen rest sonntag  und petri heil falls einer noch ans wasser geht




Warte nicht auf die T-Kom. Geh angeln...:m Petri#6


Ich gehe gleich Kastanien sammeln. Zum Basteln.


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @andy und all
> Hast Du/Ihr evtl. Lust, Ende November mal ne Kuttertour mitzumachen.:vik::vik:
> Muss vorher meine Gier befriedigen.:q:q
> 
> Ralf #h#h#h#h





MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hey jonas hab gerade mal meinen terminkalender durchforstet |bigeyes
> das letzte november we würde bei mir passen
> gerne doch mit dir vorher noch mal fix auffen kudder #6




Würde passen, mein letztes frei verfügbares WE dieses Jahr. Opfere ich aber gerne.#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na super, sagt mir welcher Kutter in Frage kommt und ich plane alles weitere.:m:m:m

Termin wäre dann ja der 29.11.:m:m

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles, nur nicht Helitown

Andy, mach Du Vorschlag. Laboe???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Können auch ein Stück weiterfahren. Die MS Lykkepigen fährt mit 6 Leuten und kosten ca. 63. Euro mit einer Übernachtung.

Ralf#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nöh, bin ich dagegen. Den Höhepunkt vorm eigentlichen Jahres-Höhepunkt antesten....|gr: Nö.


Da lieber mit nem Kleinboot in die Neustädter Bucht.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

laboe iss o.k. oder wismar wär auch ne alternative


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Alles, nur nicht Helitown
> 
> Andy, mach Du Vorschlag. Laboe???


 


MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> laboe iss o.k. oder wismar wär auch ne alternative


 
wenn Laboe, auf die Blauort, ich wär aber auch für Wismar, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt 

nabend Papa


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/2103/jd100173dc0.jpg

das is jack und norris :m so taufte ich sie 
der dunkle hat sich doch glatt vorhin gehäutet |kopfkrat kaum 5 stunden im becken.
andere bilder sind im album zu sehen#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wenn Laboe, auf die Blauort, ich wär aber auch für Wismar, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt
> 
> nabend Papa


nabend chris
 na denn mal buter mang de fische wohin solls gehen???
so werd mich mal noch ein bisschen um bildermaterial kümmern :qleg denn mal noch ein album vom letzten gelage am teich an :m tom jetzt wirds interessant |rolleyes:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nöh, bin ich dagegen. Den Höhepunkt vorm eigentlichen Jahres-Höhepunkt antesten....|gr: Nö.
> 
> 
> Da lieber mit nem Kleinboot in die Neustädter Bucht.



Lege mein Schicksal voll in Eure Hände. Bin für jede Schandtat zu haben.
Macht Vorschläge und ich bin gern bereit alles zu organisieren.

Ralf #h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend chris
> na denn mal buter mang de fische wohin solls gehen???
> so werd mich mal noch ein bisschen um bildermaterial kümmern :qleg denn mal noch ein album vom letzten gelage am teich an :m tom jetzt wirds interessant |rolleyes:q:q:q:q


 
Hi 
dann laß uns mal den neuen Kutter antesten gehen #6 auf dat Album bin ich gespannt  ick kenn die Bilder ja schon :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alles klar mal sehen was der rest sacht #6
die bilder sind oben :vik:
leider nich alle da die speicherkapazität begrenzt iss :c


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> :m tom jetzt wirds interessant |rolleyes:q:q:q:q



Muß gleich mal luschern gehen...|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da kommt doch gleich wieder PAADY-Laune auf|wavey::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da kommt doch gleich wieder PAADY-Laune auf|wavey::vik:



dat sach ich dir naja iss bald wieder soweit :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo, echt schigge Pics :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da lieber mit nem Kleinboot in die Neustädter Bucht.


 
...im November????? |scardie: ..wie lang hat der seine Boote den überhaupt im Wasser #c


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...im November????? |scardie: ..wie lang hat der seine Boote den überhaupt im Wasser #c



#c#c Rund ums Jahr #c#c

Keine Ahnung|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...im November????? |scardie: ..wie lang hat der seine Boote den überhaupt im Wasser #c



nöööö mit kleinboot hab ich da echt keine lust ende nov isses schon ganzschön kalt und denn kannste nich rumlaufen und frierst dir nen arsc* ab.dat iss eher wat fürn sommer


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> http://img143.*ih.us/img143/2103/jd100173dc0.jpg
> 
> das is jack und norris :m so taufte ich sie
> der dunkle hat sich doch glatt vorhin gehäutet |kopfkrat kaum 5 stunden im becken.
> andere bilder sind im album zu sehen#h




N'Abend alle miteinander.|wavey:

Schöne Tierchen Andy San!#6

Nur von deinen Pflanzen wirste dich wahrscheinlich verabschieden können...:q
Die sind nämlich Unterwasergärtner vor dem Herrn!


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #c#c Rund ums Jahr #c#c


 
..niemals..das ist ein bischen zu kalt und vor allem zu windig, wenn wir jmd. finden der uns den Kutter fährt, bin ich dabei, lieber würd' ich den Kahn auf dem Vaddi neulich war testen :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mir die Galerie angeschaut, bin ja schwer am überlegen ob ich mich nicht aus dem MFT abmelde.:q:q:q
Habe nämlich den Verdacht, dass hier Alkohol in nicht unerheblichen Maße getrunken wird.:vik::vik:
Darauf muss ich mir erstmal einen Malt gönnen.#6#6


Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööö mit kleinboot hab ich da echt keine lust ende nov isses schon ganzschön kalt und denn kannste nich rumlaufen und frierst dir nen arsc* ab.dat iss eher wat fürn sommer




Möönsch, dat mit dem Kleinboot war doch nur ein Beispiel|krach:
Hätte ja auch Schlauchi oder BB schreinen können. Ich wollte nur nich kurz vorm Jahreshöhepunkt von Mommark aus losdüsen


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab mir die Galerie angeschaut, bin ja schwer am überlegen ob ich mich nicht aus dem MFT abmelde.:q:q:q
> Habe nämlich den Verdacht, dass hier Alkohol in nicht unerheblichen Maße getrunken wird.:vik::vik:
> Darauf muss ich mir erstmal einen Malt gönnen.#6#6


 
...dat ist ne Party Jonas, da trinkt man keinen Tee |uhoh::q:vik: Prost #g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööö mit kleinboot hab ich da echt keine lust ende nov isses schon ganzschön kalt und denn kannste nich rumlaufen und frierst dir nen arsc* ab.dat iss eher wat fürn sommer




Wenn ich mir so die Bilderchen ansehe, würde ich sagen, Tom knuddelt Dich warm.:m:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Möönsch, dat mit dem Kleinboot war doch nur ein Beispiel|krach:
> Hätte ja auch Schlauchi oder BB *schreinen* können. Ich wollte nur nich kurz vorm Jahreshöhepunkt von Mommark aus losdüsen


 
Du kannst Schlauchis und BBte Schreinern ;+;+;+;+:g  aucheinswill


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend alle miteinander.|wavey:
> 
> Schöne Tierchen Andy San!#6
> 
> ...



da gehen die komischerweise nich rann hab vorhin nen kohlblatt reingeschmissen und da sind se sofort drauf .morgen gibbet paar eichenblätter. der dealer sachte immer schick blätter rein dann kommen die nich auf dumme gedanken die müssen immer schön beschäftigt sein. mein kumpel hat jetzt seid 1 jahr einen blauen drinne und bisher keine probleme mit pflanzenangriff :q na wir werden sehen ansonsten bekommen die ein extrabecken und noch 2-3 kumpels dazu #6


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Habe nämlich den Verdacht, dass hier Alkohol in nicht unerheblichen Maße getrunken wird.:vik::vik:
> Ralf #h#h#h



Wobei dem ersten Dank Deiner Verziehung so langsam ein Licht aufgeht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=637&pictureid=4952


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab mir die Galerie angeschaut, bin ja schwer am überlegen ob ich mich nicht aus dem MFT abmelde.:q:q:q
> Habe nämlich den Verdacht, dass hier Alkohol in nicht unerheblichen Maße getrunken wird.:vik::vik:
> Darauf muss ich mir erstmal einen Malt gönnen.#6#6
> 
> ...



los rinn inn kopp :q:vik:


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du kannst Schlauchis und BBte Schreinern ;+;+;+;+:g  aucheinswill




Grrrrr.... Aber nochmal gut gegangen, nix für Ferkelgucker dabei:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Möönsch, dat mit dem Kleinboot war doch nur ein Beispiel|krach:
> Hätte ja auch Schlauchi oder BB schreinen können. Ich wollte nur nich kurz vorm Jahreshöhepunkt von Mommark aus losdüsen



iss ja gut wenn dann sowieso nur von deutscheland und wismar wäre mir am liebsten so haben wir alle ungefähr den gleichen anfahrtsweg


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wobei dem ersten Dank Deiner Verziehung so langsam ein Licht aufgeht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=637&pictureid=4952


 
..weißt ja.....wenn Engel Feiern.... :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Bilderchen ansehe, würde ich sagen, Tom knuddelt Dich warm.:m:m


nee mich nich aber mario ich bin der auf des weibers schoß :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Möönsch, dat mit dem Kleinboot war doch nur ein Beispiel|krach:
> Hätte ja auch Schlauchi oder BB schreinen können. Ich wollte nur nich kurz vorm Jahreshöhepunkt von Mommark aus losdüsen




Nehme ja alles zurück. Bin halt so'n kleiner Globetrotter.:m
Außerdem fährst Du ja von Fynshav.:q:q:q
Wollte Dir auch nicht Deinen JAHRESHÖHEPUNKT vermasseln.:q

Ralf :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du kannst Schlauchis und BBte Schreinern ;+;+;+;+:g  aucheinswill



ups schlauchis und bb's aus holz das iss ne marktlücke.:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dass ihr jetzt schon wieder ohne uns loskuttern wollt, is natürlich schon wieder so richtig fies...


Möööönsch, wir wollen auch!


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nehme ja alles zurück. Bin halt so'n kleiner Globetrotter.:m
> Außerdem fährst Du ja von Fynshav.:q:q:q
> Wollte Dir auch nicht Deinen JAHRESHÖHEPUNKT vermasseln.:q
> 
> Ralf :vik::vik:



:m:m Bin zwar auch Globetroddelich, aber abergläubisch. Von daher|bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ups schlauchis und bb's aus holz das iss ne marktlücke.:q:q:q


 
..dann mal ran  ich kenn' da einen Namenlosen der Schreinert die Dinger 



jonas schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Bilderchen ansehe, würde ich sagen, Tom knuddelt Dich warm.:m:m


 
guckst Du hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=347&pictureid=2717



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dass ihr jetzt schon wieder ohne uns loskuttern wollt, is natürlich schon wieder so richtig fies...
> 
> Möööönsch, wir wollen auch!


 
Hi Dirk
wo steht denn das ihr nicht mitkommt #c wenn's den so ist, wär's 'ne Frechheit


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dass ihr jetzt schon wieder ohne uns loskuttern wollt, is natürlich schon wieder so richtig fies...
> 
> 
> Möööönsch, wir wollen auch!




29.11. um 04:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Bremen:m:m:m

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watten nu? wismar? wenn ja dann ruf ich den lothar morgen mal an. der freut sich immer über verrückte :vik:

@dirk sachen packen  und mitkommen:vik:


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> watten nu? wismar? wenn ja dann ruf ich den lothar morgen mal an. der freut sich immer über verrückte :vik:
> 
> @dirk sachen packen  und mitkommen:vik:



Jau, klar machen!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein mann ein wort #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin mit Sohnemann dabei.:vik::vik::vik:

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> watten nu? wismar? wenn ja dann ruf ich den lothar morgen mal an. der freut sich immer über verrückte :vik:


 

Ich bin für Wismar, oder auch alles andere ausser KB im Nov  danach noch schön in der Brandung räubern, dat wird wieder was :vik:

Ich muss mal eben weg,Ziggis holen, nicht abhauen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guuuut 5 mann sind wir schon :vik: +dirk und liz dann 7 :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Apropo.... Frauchen ist vom 12.-15.ten Nov. auf Lehrgang. Daher fällt für uns das Treffen im November in Westwood aus:c :cVielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Mal.


Werde alternativ mit Zwergie einen Männertag auf Fehmarn verbringen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Apropo.... Frauchen ist vom 12.-15.ten Nov. auf Lehrgang. Daher fällt für uns das Treffen im November in Westwood aus:c :cVielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Mal.
> 
> 
> Werde alternativ mit Zwergie einen Männertag auf Fehmarn verbringen.



schade naja dann bleibt wenigstens für uns genug zu trinken über :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> schade naja dann bleibt wenigstens für uns genug zu trinken über :q:q:q




Pragmatiker :r|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

leo's

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/1066/jd100175bo8.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Pragmatiker :r|krach:



richtichhhhhh :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so feierabend werd mich mal ein bissel auf dem sofa rekeln#h
denn mal bis morgen greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut's Nächtle,

werd mich mal zurückziehen#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h#h#h Werd auch mal die Glotze anwerfen... #h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kaum ist man mal ne halbe Stunde off schon sind alle weg #c 

naja ich geh dann auch mal an der Matte horchen  

Bis denn


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Kaum ist man mal ne halbe Stunde off schon sind alle weg #c
> 
> naja ich geh dann auch mal an der Matte horchen
> 
> Bis denn




Wie lange gehst Du denn Kippen holen? Und das mitten in HH.|kopfkrat

Oder warst Du heimlich angeln???


----------



## celler (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen...
nochmal danke an alle für die glückwünsche.
hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes we und seit bereit für die neue woche.
ich sitz jetzt leider schon wieder auf arbeit und zur strafe das ich sonntag schon anfangen darf muss ich in den 3 oktober auch noch rein arbeioten da unsere arbeitstage immer erst morgens um 6 uhr anfangen und nicht um 0 uhr ...


----------



## celler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann will ich mal den anfang machen
|birthday:|laola:|birthday:

Ralf


glg matze


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann, ein 

 geschmettert


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Daaaannnnnkkkkkkeeee

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann, ein
> 
> geschmettert




Klick mal auf den Luftballon

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nee mich nich aber mario ich bin der auf des weibers schoß :vik:



Das weiß ich doch. 
Dachte mir nur, wenn Mario nicht dabei ist, braucht Tom doch einen anderes Knuddelchen


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Klick mal auf den Luftballon
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Is ja witzig|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Ralf!|wavey:

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute und herzlichen Glückwunsch.:m

Geniess den Tag!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht

mönsch jonas auch von mir meinen allerherzlichsten glückwunsch zum geburtstag |wavey:

|birthday:|laola:|birthday:

greez
andy​


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf







 Alles gute zum Geburtstag 



wünscht Chris​


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsch euch einen Angenehmen Tag, ich darf jetzt zum Vorstellungsgespräch, mal sehen was das wird, drückt mir die Daumen 

und weg
chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch einen Angenehmen Tag, ich darf jetzt zum Vorstellungsgespräch, mal sehen was das wird, drückt mir die Daumen
> 
> und weg
> chris



na denn ma viel erfolg #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Chris und viel Erfolg fürs Gespräch!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch einen Angenehmen Tag, ich darf jetzt zum Vorstellungsgespräch, mal sehen was das wird, drückt mir die Daumen
> 
> und weg
> chris




Na da drücken wir doch alles!!!:m

Viel Glück!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk und kai |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich drücke auch die Daumen und gratulier gleich mal mit hier !!!! :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch einen Angenehmen Tag, ich darf jetzt zum Vorstellungsgespräch, mal sehen was das wird, drückt mir die Daumen
> 
> und weg
> chris




@all 
Danke für die Glückwünsche. Gefeiert wird allerdins erst am Donnerstag. Habe gerade festgestellt das meine 3 Kollegen heute und morgen nicht da sind#d#d

@Chris
Die Daumen sind ganz fest gedrückt#6#6#6#6 

Ralf #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk und kai |wavey:




Moinsen!|wavey:

Biste wieder fit?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!|wavey:
> 
> Biste wieder fit?



klar bin doch schon das ganze we fit sind schick zu hause gewesen ausser der kurztrip zur fischbörse


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy
dann bist Du ja Fit für's nächste WE :vik:

@all
Danke #6 so kann das ja nur gut werden


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy! Gehts nur mir so oder ist das einer der grausten Montage des Jahres?
Und noch sooo lange bis Feierabend....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Andy
> dann bist Du ja Fit für's nächste WE :vik:
> 
> @all
> Danke #6 so kann das ja nur gut werden



sicher dat :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> klar bin doch schon das ganze we fit sind schick zu hause gewesen ausser der kurztrip zur fischbörse





#6#6#6#6##6#6#6#6#6:q:q:q:q

Wenn es mit Wismar klappt, um wieviel Uhr fährt der Kutter los.
Würde dann evtl schon Freitag anreisen und Sonntag zurück.
Ist Schwerin weit weg von Wismar. Hab noch einige Freiübernachtungen in BestWestern Hotels (liegt direkt am Schweriner See).

Ralf :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy! Gehts nur mir so oder ist das einer der grausten Montage des Jahres?
> Und noch sooo lange bis Feierabend....



wie jetzt grau bei uns iss sonne am himmel daher gehts auch gleich inne werft mach jetzt bis zum urlaub erstmal ein wenig schiffsbau. der heikoschlosser hat sich we nich gemeldet ich werd ihn nacher mal ein wenig nerven :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so oder ist das einer der grausten Montage des Jahres?
> Und noch sooo lange bis Feierabend....




Nee, ist wirklich ein scheusslicher Tag!|uhoh:

Heute Morgen war's auch das erste Mal noch so richtig dunkel als ich aufgestanden bin...
Und 2°C auf dem Weg zur Arbeit!

Das einzig Gute ist, dass die Woche nur 4 Tage hat.:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Sonne scheint hier auch aber es ist doch irgendwie grau...
Stimmt, Woche kurz und Donnerstag gehts gen Norden naja wenigstens ein Lichtblick :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd am WE mal unser Aquarium mal wieder entalgen und neu einrichten...:q

das hat nämlich dringende Pflege nötig!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich werd am WE mal unser Aquarium mal wieder entalgen und neu einrichten...:q
> 
> das hat nämlich dringende Pflege nötig!|rolleyes



komisch iss das schon wat mein anderes becken hab ich ja vor 4monaten rausgeschmissen .ewig voll mit algen jetzt bei dem großen hab ich keine mehr |kopfkrat liegt das wohl an den leopardenwelsen ???


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, ich hab diverse Leo's drinnen, aber die gehen an diese ekligen Braunalgen nicht dran!#d

Wasserqualität bei mir ist super und die Fische sind auch bumperlg'sund.
Nur Boden und Pflanzen sind teilweise komplett mit dieser braunen Schleimschicht bedeckt!

Na ja, Samstag/Sonntag wird entseucht, dann kommt ne andere Zeitschaltuhr, andere Röhren, neue Pflanzen, ne Horde Putzergarnelen und vielleicht ne Co2 Anlage...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja wie gesagt ich hab ruhe .wie groß sind deine leo' meine sind beide etwas über 20 cm die wühlen natürlich wie die irren dazu noch 5 antennenwelse


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*so die ms betty steht am 29.11 für uns bereit :m

wir fahren mit max 10 leuten also wenn noch jemand lust hat dann bescheid gesacht. liste der beteiligten findet ihr in interessengemeinschaft ms betty*


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jonas,
auch von mit di besten Wünsche und bleib sauber.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt ich hab ruhe .wie groß sind deine leo' meine sind beide etwas über 20 cm die wühlen natürlich wie die irren dazu noch 5 antennenwelse



Nee, ich hab nicht so Große drinn!

Meine sind so zwischen 5 und 15 cm...

Wird schon werden!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Jonas,
> auch von mit di besten Wünsche und bleib sauber.





Danke, werde mich bemühen.

Ralf #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man,man,man,

da is man zwei Tage mal nicht wirklich zu Hause und dann legt ihr euch hier mit dem schreiben so ins Zeug.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, ich hab nicht so Große drinn!
> 
> Meine sind so zwischen 5 und 15 cm...
> 
> Wird schon werden!



putzergarnelen werd ich mir im märz zulegen da iss denn wieder börse finde da voll den spaß drann wenn ich meine floridakrebse beobachte einfach nur genial:m ich hab meine beiden leos schon so groß bekommen die wachsen wohl ziemlich langsam |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich hau ab inne werft #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Man,man,man,
> 
> da is man zwei Tage mal nicht wirklich zu Hause und dann legt ihr euch hier mit dem schreiben so ins Zeug.




Krass, gelle!

Die schreiben hier wie die Wilden los...|rolleyes

Übers We mal locker 23 Seiten!|bigeyes

Da kommtmer gar nimmer hinterher.

Und jetzt fahr'n die auch noch ohne uns kuttern!:c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so ich hau ab inne werft #h





Gutes Gelingen #h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dönnerschlach - ich such die ganze Zeit, dabei haben die Jungs hier schon 'nen MFT-internen Geburtstagffrreedd für Ralf aufgemacht.


Ralf, mein hanseatischer Freund #h


|schild-g zum Geburtstag von Regina und mir :m Alles Gute, Glück, Gesundheit und alltids :s#a:s:a


Feier schön und denk dran, nur noch 9,5  Tage |wavey:


|jump:|jump:|birthday:|birthday:|jump:|jump:


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt??? Mit dem Taxi oder Bahn bei Hause??? Sehr löblich#6#6




Mit der Fähre sind wir gefahren.

Wir,weil in der Wohnung meiner Kumpels kein Zimmer frei war

Sind dann eben schnell über die Elbe und ab zu mir,also gestern nachmittag wieder nach St.Georg und heute Nacht um 00.30
wieder zu hause gewesen.

Man das war ein WE,so könnte das jedes mal sein,mal sehen was sich daraus ergibt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> putzergarnelen werd ich mir im märz zulegen da iss denn wieder börse finde da voll den spaß drann wenn ich meine floridakrebse beobachte einfach nur genial:m ich hab meine beiden leos schon so groß bekommen die wachsen wohl ziemlich langsam |rolleyes




Dafür werden die L-Welse aber uralt!

Die Garnelen find ich auch total klasse...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Krass, gelle!
> 
> Und jetzt fahr'n die auch noch ohne uns kuttern!:c




Bekenne mich schuldig, dafür kriegst von mir, auf der Abschlußtour , TIRAMISU und KRUSTENBRATEN|supergri|supergri
Vielleicht auch noch ein Küßchen, falls Tom nicht schneller ist.:m

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Bekenne mich schuldig, dafür kriegst von mir, auf der Abschlußtour , TIRAMISU und KRUSTENBRATEN|supergri|supergri
> Vielleicht auch noch ein Küßchen, falls Tom nicht schneller ist.:m
> 
> Ralf #h#h#h




|scardie:

Aber bitte nur ein ganz Kleines und ohne Zunge!|rolleyes:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ralf,

der Glenmorangie ist aber auch legger, nech?|rolleyes:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dönnerschlach - ich such die ganze Zeit, dabei haben die Jungs hier schon 'nen MFT-internen Geburtstagffrreedd für Ralf aufgemacht.
> 
> 
> Ralf, mein hanseatischer Freund #h
> ...




Danke schön #hh

Countdown läuft und restliche Ausrüstung wird mehrfach täglich
inspiziert (Simms und Gummifische und mein Neuerwerb Krebse in knallrot).#6
Liebe Grüße an Regina.:m

Ralf
#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Ralf,
> 
> der Glenmorangie ist aber auch legger, nech?|rolleyes:m





War sehr legger, aber irgendwie muss da eine ganze Menge verdunstet sein.|supergri|supergri
Pegelstand ist ziemlich niedrig.#6#6#6

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> War sehr legger, aber irgendwie muss da eine ganze Menge verdunstet sein.|supergri|supergri
> Pegelstand ist ziemlich niedrig.#6#6#6
> 
> Ralf #h#h#h






Na, du musst auch immer wieder den Korken schön drauf machen...


Ich hab schon mal beobachtet, wie so ne Flasche in einer Nacht komplett verdunstet ist!!!:q
Verdammt flüchtig der Stoff.|uhoh:
Musste immer gut aufpassen mit.|rolleyes


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h Glückwunsch und AAAAAlleesss Guuute 
TL aus Groß Grönau

Peter


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und jetzt fahr'n die auch noch ohne uns kuttern!:c



sach mal woher weist du das am 29.11 dein auto kaputt iss |kopfkrat das du nich kommen kannst :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *so die ms betty steht am 29.11 für uns bereit :m
> 
> wir fahren mit max 10 leuten also wenn noch jemand lust hat dann bescheid gesacht. liste der beteiligten findet ihr in interessengemeinschaft ms betty*



schups :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal woher weist du das am 29.11 dein auto kaputt iss |kopfkrat das du nich kommen kannst :m




Wenn's ja nur am Auto liegen würde...#6

Ich weiss aber jetzt schon, dass wir da keinen Babysitter haben!
Also is kuttern Essig!#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn's ja nur am Auto liegen würde...#6
> 
> Ich weiss aber jetzt schon, dass wir da keinen Babysitter haben!
> Also is kuttern Essig!#d



achsooooo schade und da geht echt nix zu machen denk drann jetzt erkunden wir mal mein gebiet#6 du weist doch was wir letztes mal gezogen haben:vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von wo fährt die MS Betty?

Hab ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> achsooooo schade und da geht echt nix zu machen denk drann jetzt erkunden wir mal mein gebiet#6 du weist doch was wir letztes mal gezogen haben:vik:




Klar juckt und kribbelt das in den Fingern...:q

aber unsere Kühltruhe ist noch mehr als gut gefüllt mit Filet!


Macht ihr ruhig mal ohne uns los.
Wir lassen unsere Dorsche noch ein Jährchen wachsen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Von wo fährt die MS Betty?
> 
> Hab ich noch nicht gehört.



von wismar iss eine privatfahrt da die bürokratie in unserem lande nicht klar kommt gibt es diesen kutter noch nicht öffendlich aber das wird sich zum glück bald ändern solange fahren wir unter privater gesellschaft :m


----------



## Franky D (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin gesaht das ist vlt ein Krampf mit 56k hoffentlich kommt der techniker bald. 
Auch von mir alles gute und immer viel petri und Chris natürlich daumendrück


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Chris!|wavey:

Wie isses gelaufen?


----------



## celler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht.
jo,chris wie lief es?


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke fürs Daumendrücken, hat geklappt, nu hab ich erstmal wieder ne Geldquelle angezapft :vik: ist zwar "nur" Lagerarbeit, aber Hauptsache erstmal schaffen, AZ ist Mo-Fr von 0500-1300, also bleibt genug Zeit für das schönste Hobby der Welt


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ja super!!!#6:m

Glückwunsch zur neuen Geldquelle!


----------



## Franky D (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke fürs Daumendrücken, hat geklappt, nu hab ich erstmal wieder ne Geldquelle angezapft :vik: ist zwar "nur" Lagerarbeit, aber Hauptsache erstmal schaffen, AZ ist Mo-Fr von 0500-1300, also bleibt genug Zeit für das schönste Hobby der Welt


 

hört sich doch nicht schlecht an glückwunsch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke fürs Daumendrücken, hat geklappt, nu hab ich erstmal wieder ne Geldquelle angezapft :vik: ist zwar "nur" Lagerarbeit, aber Hauptsache erstmal schaffen, AZ ist Mo-Fr von 0500-1300, also bleibt genug Zeit für das schönste Hobby der Welt




hääääää 5-13 uhr wie goil iss dat denn |uhoh: na super gratulation #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hääääää 5-13 uhr wie goil iss dat denn |uhoh: na super gratulation #6


 
Moin Andy
Danke, aber den |uhoh: versteh ich gerade nicht, ist doch ne feine Sache bis ich wieder was anständiges hab, vlt sogar in WOB dann zieh' ich sofort gen SAW :vik:


----------



## celler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch.
lagerarbeit?wob?evt in der firma die autos mit angel eyes hat ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, hier ist ja heut mal richtig Wallung!#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch.
> lagerarbeit?wob?evt in der firma die autos mit angel eyes hat ;-)


 
selbstveredend *VW *..aber das ist noch nicht spruchreif


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> #h Glückwunsch und AAAAAlleesss Guuute
> TL aus Groß Grönau
> 
> Peter




Danke Peter,

viel Spaß am Wochenende und laßt noch ein paar Fische für uns drin.#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke fürs Daumendrücken, hat geklappt, nu hab ich erstmal wieder ne Geldquelle angezapft :vik: ist zwar "nur" Lagerarbeit, aber Hauptsache erstmal schaffen, AZ ist Mo-Fr von 0500-1300, also bleibt genug Zeit für das schönste Hobby der Welt




Super, ein Anfang ist gemacht.#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> Danke, aber den |uhoh: versteh ich gerade nicht, ist doch ne feine Sache bis ich wieder was anständiges hab, vlt sogar in WOB dann zieh' ich sofort gen SAW :vik:



mußt du nich verstehen wunder mich nur das es hier sowas nich gibbet mit den arbeitszeiten :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mußt du nich verstehen wunder mich nur das es hier sowas nich gibbet mit den arbeitszeiten :m


 
..ist Schicht, bis jetzt ist Früh angesagt, mit Pech muss ich von 1330-2200 ran, dann krieg ich das :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ist Schicht, bis jetzt ist Früh angesagt, mit Pech muss ich von 1330-2200 ran, dann krieg ich das :v



egal iss doch schicht die nächste der schichten kommt dann auch wieder


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hSchicht ist zwar übel, aber wird doch ganz gut bezahlt!

Besser als nüx!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> egal iss doch schicht die nächste der schichten kommt dann auch wieder


 
jau vor allem ist Schicht mit nix tun, dat ewige geangle |rolleyes ist auf Dauer auch nicht so spannend #t#t#t|bla:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jau vor allem ist Schicht mit nix tun, dat ewige geangle |rolleyes ist auf Dauer auch nicht so spannend #t#t#t|bla:




Ja, ist bestimmt wie jeden Tag Filetsteak essen...

das könnt ich auch nicht soooo lange durchhalten!|rolleyes


----------



## celler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach ich kann dir gut zusprechen,arbeite auch in schichten,hatte mich erst über die zeiten gewundert,ich arbeite aber auch nicht anders 5,25-13,50//13,25-21,50//21,30-5,50//(
perfekte zeiten und wie gesagt du kriegst ja genug zuschläge;-)
bist bei ner zei9tarbeitsfirma,vw stellt ja gllaub ich selber garnicht mehr ein,die übernehmen nur von den zeiotarbeitsfirmen,oder?


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#6 Chris, auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Job #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> von wismar iss eine privatfahrt da die bürokratie in unserem lande nicht klar kommt gibt es diesen kutter noch nicht öffendlich aber das wird sich zum glück bald ändern solange fahren wir unter privater gesellschaft :m




In welchem Hafen(gibt ja mehrere in Wismar) liegt denn die MS Betty.#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

westhafen da liegen sie jetzt alle  lagerstrasse


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach ich kann dir gut zusprechen,arbeite auch in schichten,hatte mich erst über die zeiten gewundert,ich arbeite aber auch nicht anders 5,25-13,50//13,25-21,50//21,30-5,50//(
> perfekte zeiten und wie gesagt du kriegst ja genug zuschläge;-)
> bist bei ner zei9tarbeitsfirma,vw stellt ja gllaub ich selber garnicht mehr ein,die übernehmen nur von den zeiotarbeitsfirmen,oder?


 
jepp Zeitarbeit,Autovision, das ist ne VW-Tochterfirma, die an jedem größeren VW-Standort ihre Fillialen hat, eigentlich dachte ich, dass wär fürs Auslieferungslager in Norderstedt, aber isses leider nicht. Die Schicht ist wohl immer die gleiche #c alle die von dort kommen arbeiten Frühschicht


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, ist bestimmt wie jeden Tag Filetsteak essen...
> 
> das könnt ich auch nicht soooo lange durchhalten!|rolleyes


 
so isses, kann zwar vom angeln nicht genug bekommen, aber ab und zu ne Angelpause gefüllt mir Arbeit, kommt auch mal gut :m


----------



## celler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,ist ja letztendlich auch scheiss egal.
den hauptgrund,du hast eine einnahmequelle ;-)
wie siehts bei dir dieses we eigentlich aus mit kutterangeln?


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,ist ja letztendlich auch scheiss egal.
> den hauptgrund,du hast eine einnahmequelle ;-)
> wie siehts bei dir dieses we eigentlich aus mit kutterangeln?


 
ganz genau #6 
ne Kuttern geh ich in nächster Zeit nicht, ich rate euch auch davon ab, die Fänge sind echt kagge, ich war gestern,ich hatte nachher 1 Dorsch und 1 Wittling #d.... insgesamt 6 Dorsch auf dem ganzen Kahn #c
Geht die Tage in die Brandung dat läuft z.Zt. wohl sehr gut, lieber in Wattis investieren statt ne Nullnummer auf'm Kutter


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich geh nächsten Sonntag mal die ersten eigenen Forellen antesten...:vik:

Da freu ich mich jetzt schon wie Bolle drauf!


Aber irgendwer angelt scheinbar schwarz. |gr:

Eine große Regenbognerin, die immer besonders gierig war, ist scheinbar nicht mehr drinn...
Auf dem Weg lag auch ne Schachtel "Russenkippen"!

Werde die nächste Zeit mal zu anderen Zeiten an den Teich fahren.
Gnade Gott, dass es nur Kinder sind!

Finde ich jemanden vor, der da professionell fischt, dann hat derjenige ein größeres Problem!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ganz genau #6
> ne Kuttern geh ich in nächster Zeit nicht, ich rate euch auch davon ab, die Fänge sind echt kagge, ich war gestern,ich hatte nachher 1 Dorsch und 1 Wittling #d.... insgesamt 6 Dorsch auf dem ganzen Kahn #c
> Geht die Tage in die Brandung dat läuft z.Zt. wohl sehr gut, lieber in Wattis investieren statt ne Nullnummer auf'm Kutter



nu guck die betty hatte gestern 36 dorsche und etliche herringe


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu guck die betty hatte gestern 36 dorsche und etliche herringe


 
..na ich will das hier eigentlich garnicht schreiben, aber im Kieler Raum gibts auch gute Tage |rolleyes ..ich Kutter ja eher selten woanders #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo, Feierabend für heute...:vik:


Bis denne|wavey:


----------



## celler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,das mit deinen forellen ist ja echt krass,hab auch nen bekannten der nen karpfenteich hatte und der hat es nach drei jahren und wat weiss ich wieviel geklautem fisch aufgegeben.
kein wunder das sich keiner mehr wat pachtet,wird ja mit der zeit richtig teuer wenn sie dir die ganzen fische klauen.
würden die leute wenigstens das kilo fisch bezahlen was sie raus holen ;-)

zur kuttergeschichte,kein plan ob ich das jetzt machen soll,kollegen von mir fahren an dem gleichen tag nach dahme auf die seebrücke,da werd ich dann nach der kutterfahrt mal vorbei schauen.vorsichtshalber auch noch mein brandungsgeschirr einpacken ;-)


----------



## Macker (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin

Ich würde sagen im Augenblick muss man auf den Kuttern alles mithaben.
Naturköder Pilkgeschirr mit Gufi Herings und Makrelen geschirr.
In letzter Zeit gab es Tage da hat man Richtig gut gefangen und ein tag später war an den selben stellen nichts mehr.
Ich probiere es am 19.10.von Strande mit der Nordland und hoffe das dann wieder einer von den Tagen ist wo es läuft .
Sollte noch jemand Lust haben da sind noch frei Plätze.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk wünsche Dir Glück mit den Fischdieben. Es ist eine Sauerei 
das man heute jede Pfütze wie FortNox sichern muss.


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris,

Gratulation,auch wenn´s nur Lagerarbeit ist,kann auch Spaß machen.
Ich hab das auch mal zwei Winter gemacht,um die Schlechtwetterrücklage nicht anbrechen zu müssen,und dann hab ich gleich einen dieser fetten ETX Hochregalstapler bekommen um dort ein wenig die Kreise zu ziehen.War nicht schlecht,ehrlich.



Zu den Kuttern kann ich nur sagen,die sehen mich nicht wieder,zumindest in Holstein,denn jedes mal wenn ich auf´m Kutter war,nur ein Fisch,mal ein zweiter.

Seit dem ich mit meinem Sutje unterwegs bin,bin ich weder Schneider,noch gehe ich mit den Nemos nach Hause,ihr habt ja mein Foto gesehen,von vor zwei Wochen.

Das Geld für ne Kutterfahrt würde ich denn lieber in ein Leihboot investieren,und ihr könnt schleppen,pilken,naturköder baden und und und.
Nur mal so am rande.


Spart euch ca. 10 Kuttertouren und ihr habt in etwa die Knete für den SBF See+Binnen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui Chris, Gratulation zum neuen Job. 
Arbeit ist Arbeit egal was man macht. Ist doch klasse! #6

@ Rotzi

Naja wenn ich mal hochrechne was der ganze Spaß so kostet
dann könnte ich 300-400 Mal mit dem Kutter fahren und hätte
die Kohle noch nicht raus 
Aber es halt auch der Spaß am MoBo fahren und das Feeling
sein eigener "Boss" zu sein. Ich finde es klasse :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Chris,
> 
> Gratulation,auch wenn´s nur Lagerarbeit ist,kann auch Spaß machen.
> Ich hab das auch mal zwei Winter gemacht,um die Schlechtwetterrücklage nicht anbrechen zu müssen,und dann hab ich gleich einen dieser fetten ETX Hochregalstapler bekommen um dort ein wenig die Kreise zu ziehen.War nicht schlecht,ehrlich.
> ...



das problem ist aber das die meisten auch bei kleinbooten zumindest bei den gemieteten schneider bleiben ,meistens fehlt die erfahrung .
bei der betty sagen wir den kurs und arbeiten hand in hand mit dem skipper nicht wie auf anderen kuttern das einen halben tag nur rumgedümpelt wird um sprit zu sparen.
ansonsten gebe ich dir vollkommen recht
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *so die ms betty steht am 29.11 für uns bereit :m
> 
> wir fahren mit max 10 leuten also wenn noch jemand lust hat dann bescheid gesacht. liste der beteiligten findet ihr in interessengemeinschaft ms betty*



und nochmal hoch damit :vik:


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> schups :m





MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> und nochmal hoch damit :vik:



Hast Du heute Hochhol-und-schubs-tag???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hast Du heute Hochhol-und-schubs-tag???



nein hab ich nich .ja ich weis dat nervt. aber egal werbung hat einen hohen rang in unserer gesellschaft :m


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nein hab ich nich .ja ich weis dat nervt. aber egal werbung hat einen hohen rang in unserer gesellschaft :m



Nö, nerven tut es nicht :m Und vielleicht kriegen wir die zehn Pappnasen ja noch komplett.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, nerven tut es nicht :m Und vielleicht kriegen wir die zehn Pappnasen ja noch komplett.#6



wenn nich letztes mal waren wir auch nur mit 6 mann draußen und hatten 164 fische und jede menge platz und teurer iss es auch nich standard 35 europas :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, nerven tut es nicht :m Und vielleicht kriegen wir die zehn Pappnasen ja noch komplett.#6




6 pappige Nasen sind wir ja schon.:m:m:m
Werde mit Sohnemann wahrscheinlich für 2 Nächte ne Ferienwohnung im Alten Hafen mieten (49 Euro für 2 Personen incl. Frühstück pro Nacht). Gefriertruhe steht auch zur Verfügung.
Mit 39j braucht man sowas.
Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, die haben 8 Ferienwohnungen.

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn nich letztes mal waren wir auch nur mit 6 mann draußen und hatten 164 fische und jede menge platz und teurer iss es auch nich standard 35 europas :m



Sind ja umgekehrte Verhältnisse wie Helitown.
164 Mann mit 6 Fischen :v

Naja, einmal noch am 18.ten und dann wird das Kapitel Helitown nach 15 Jahren vorläufig geschlossen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das stimmt schon,das es mit dem SBF alleine nicht getan ist,aber wie Kai schon sagte,man ist sein eigener Herr.Kann die an- und abfahrzeiten selbst aussuchen und das essen ist meist auch besser,denn ich mache mir nur das was ich auch mag.

Aber egal.

Also auf so´n Lütten Kutter hätte ich schon Bock,muß mir das noch mal überlegen.

Wie würde die Fahrt denn so ablaufen?

Fahrt ihr morgens von hier los?

Verpflegung?

Salon/Toilette

Gebt doch mal ein paar Fotos raus.Das ist auch Werbung.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

leider iss die hompage noch nicht fertig aber ich hab da ein paar fotos vom letzten ausritt. such sie gleich mal
abfahrt morgens 7,30-8 uhr vom wismarer hafen dann schnurstrax richtung fisch getränke und reichlich futter iss on board belegte brötchen und bier und schluck ich glaube mittag gabs auch habs total verpeilt vor lauter fisch|supergri wenn nich sach ich lothar bescheid .
wenns dann richtig läuft sind wir mit sicherheit nicht um 16 uhr im hafen dann gibbet nen fünfer mehr und wir bleiben bis der fisch nich mehr will beim letzten mal wars glaube ich 19 uhr oder so da lother sich nich so:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, da könntest Du doch einen sozusagen
> Generalprobe-MFT-Jahresabschlußangeln-damit-nix-schief-geht-Trip organisieren



iss o.k. :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so 
hier der link zur letzten betty tour mit bericht und bildern#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2174581&postcount=13537

und noch welche

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2174589&postcount=13540

achso gefuttert wird an der bar im führerhaus und toilette findeste unter deck falls du duschen willst iss auch da


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend zusammen



auch nabend |wavey:


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Winke, winke |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr Kutterfreaks  wie isses?

@andy 
ich muss vlt Sonnabend arbeiten, mal sehen was de Cheffe morgen sagt, aber ich mach mich direkt nach FA auf den Weg #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na ihr Kutterfreaks  wie isses?
> 
> @andy
> ich muss vlt Sonnabend arbeiten, mal sehen was de Cheffe morgen sagt, aber ich mach mich direkt nach FA auf den Weg #c



bis wann mußte denn malochen


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> abfahrt morgens 7,30-8 uhr vom wismarer hafen letzten mal wars glaube ich 19 uhr oder so da lother sich nich so:m




Das nenn ich mal humane Zeiten. Ist ja wie Urlaub... Auspennen und dann den ganzen Tag Angeln.

Ich werde morgens von zu Hause aus starten und Abends wahrscheinlich auch wieder zurück düsen. Auf der A20 ist das alles recht fix in ca. 1:30 erledigt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> bis wann mußte denn malochen


 
der faselte was von 11, eigentlich aber bis 13 uhr, also spätestens 15:00 fallen wir uns in die Arme |kopfkrat ....



























...Kati und ich :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal humane Zeiten. Ist ja wie Urlaub... Auspennen und dann den ganzen Tag Angeln.
> 
> Ich werde morgens von zu Hause aus starten und Abends wahrscheinlich auch wieder zurück düsen. Auf der A20 ist das alles recht fix in ca. 1:30 erledigt.


 

Wollen wir nicht zusammen fahren, wo fährst Du auf die A20? ...tackerst Du auch die 1 bis HL?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> der faselte was von 11, eigentlich aber bis 13 uhr, also spätestens 15:00 fallen wir uns in die Arme |kopfkrat ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na ein glück das du nich mir in die arme fällst |uhoh:

sieh ja zu sonnst saufen uns die ganzen wahnsinnigen das duck wech |krach:


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wollen wir nicht zusammen fahren, wo fährst Du auf die A20? ...tackerst Du auch die 1 bis HL?



Ich fahr die 207 Mölln/Ratzeburg und Groß Sarau auf die 20. Komm hier vorbei und laß die Karre stehen, dann düsen wir zusammen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal humane Zeiten. Ist ja wie Urlaub... Auspennen und dann den ganzen Tag Angeln.
> 
> Ich werde morgens von zu Hause aus starten und Abends wahrscheinlich auch wieder zurück düsen. Auf der A20 ist das alles recht fix in ca. 1:30 erledigt.



kann natürlich sein das wir schon um 7 auf dem wasser sind spreche ich vorher noch ab. desto eher desto bessr schön wäre bei sonneaufgang am fisch zu sein:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich fahr die 207 Mölln/Ratzeburg und Groß Sarau auf die 20. Komm hier vorbei und laß die Karre stehen, dann düsen wir zusammen.


 
Ich komm ja quer rüber,würd' sagen wir treffen uns an der Auffahrt Gr.Sarau, da gibbet ja bestimmt nen P+R-Platz.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ...schön wäre bei sonneaufgang am fisch zu sein:vik:


 
Keine Frage je eher desto besser, aber Sonnenaufgang ist im Nov. doch erst gegen 8-9uhr


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na ein glück das du nich mir in die arme fällst |uhoh:
> 
> ..ab 'nem gewissen Pegel, kann das schon vorkommen, aber den hab ich gegen 1500 garantiert nicht
> 
> sieh ja zu sonnst saufen uns die ganzen wahnsinnigen das duck wech |krach:


 
...das darf natürlich nicht sein :m


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich komm ja quer rüber,würd' sagen wir treffen uns an der Auffahrt Gr.Sarau, da gibbet ja bestimmt nen P+R-Platz.



Wenn Du von der 1 auf die 20 fährst, ist dort nix mit P+R.

Nächste Stelle wäre Autobahnparkplatz. Mal sehen, ich laß mir was einfallen. Muß ja am WE mal wieder da lang.  Werde zur Abwechslung mal die Augen aufhalten.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute heute mach ich mal fehrnsehabend kommt ja selten vor aber pro 7 um 20:15 muß ich sehen
man sieht sich dann in den werbepausen |wavey:


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so leute heute mach ich mal fehrnsehabend kommt ja selten vor aber kabel1 um 20:15 muß ich sehen
> man sieht sich dann in den werbepausen |wavey:



Wat kommt denn da?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so leute heute mach ich mal fehrnsehabend kommt ja selten vor aber kabel1 um 20:15 muß ich sehen
> man sieht sich dann in den werbepausen |wavey:




Schönen gemütlichen Abend.#6#6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat kommt denn da?



sorry nich kabel sondern pro7 

und tschüß


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sorry nich kabel sondern pro7
> 
> und tschüß



Nu verwirr mich nicht ganz.... Was kommt da#c Oder soll ich selber inne Zeitung gucken???|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nu verwirr mich nicht ganz.... Was kommt da#c Oder soll ich selber inne Zeitung gucken???|bigeyes




Die Brücke/ Neuverfilmung 08.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn Du von der 1 auf die 20 fährst, ist dort nix mit P+R.
> 
> Nächste Stelle wäre Autobahnparkplatz. Mal sehen, ich laß mir was einfallen. Muß ja am WE mal wieder da lang. Werde zur Abwechslung mal die Augen aufhalten.:q


 
o dat sieht echt nicht gut aus, hab mal google Earth bemüht, aber Groß Grönau, dat kaff hinter der A20 von Dir aus, bietet bestimmt die ein oder andere Park möglichkeit Groß Sarau ist ja ein ganzes Stück weiter von der Bahn entfernt #c


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Die Brücke/ Neuverfilmung 08.:m



Dangä, dann werd ich auch zur Abwechlung mal wieder die Glotze anmachen.



Ist ja der selbe Monitor:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Die Brücke/ Neuverfilmung 08.:m


 

..auf Kabel läuft "Die Maske" mit Jim Carrey auch gut aber uralt


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> o dat sieht echt nicht gut aus, hab mal google Earth bemüht, aber Groß Grönau, dat kaff hinter der A20 von Dir aus, bietet bestimmt die ein oder andere Park möglichkeit Groß Sarau ist ja ein ganzes Stück weiter von der Bahn entfernt #c




Sach ich doch.|rolleyes Laß mich WE mal gucken. Wir finden schon was. Notfalls kommst Du zu mir. Ist ja auch nicht so weit wech


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach ich doch.|rolleyes Laß mich WE mal gucken. Wir finden schon was. Notfalls kommst Du zu mir. Ist ja auch nicht so weit wech


 
..wir kriegen das schon irgendwie hin #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey wo seid ihr iss doch werbung :q


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier.#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier!!


Hab eben mal die Fotos gesichtet.

Wat fürn scheunes Ding der Kutter.

Mal nebenbei,die Mukies kommen doch nicht nur vom Dachdeckern


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

peter 2 seiten zurück findeste paar infos zur betty#6


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Hier!!
> 
> 
> Hab eben mal die Fotos gesichtet.
> ...



Also geb Deinem Ruck ein Herz...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Hier!!
> 
> 
> Hab eben mal die Fotos gesichtet.
> ...



ups überschnitten :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tschüß geht weiter bis zur werbung|wavey:


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei,die Mukies kommen doch nicht nur vom Dachdeckern



|sagnix


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also geb Deinem Ruck ein Herz...:m



Mein Herz hat am WE schon einen neuen Ruck bekommen,wenn ich jetzt auch noch dem Kutter diesen Ruck gebe,dann wird das nichts mit angeln
:l


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Mein Herz hat am WE schon einen neuen Ruck bekommen,wenn ich jetzt auch noch dem Kutter diesen Ruck gebe,dann wird das nichts mit angeln
> :l



Wie jetzt? Frisch verliebt???:l


----------



## nemles (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt auch noch dem Kutter diesen Ruck gebe,dann wird das nichts mit angeln
> :l



Dann machen wir eben Speedtrolling


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau,
gefunkt hats bei beiden,aber Speedtrolling,nene,
Gaaaaanz Sutje eben


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So leutz ich hau mich hin

einen schönen Abend wünsch ich

Bis morgen gaaaaaaanz früh 
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau alder denn mal gutes nächtle  |wavey:
und nen angenemen ersten arbeitstag#6


----------



## celler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin
von wat für einer tour sprecht ihr hier überhaupt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin
> von wat für einer tour sprecht ihr hier überhaupt?



gehst du interessengemeinschaft -MS Betty :q

iss ne tour nur so zwischendurch :q


----------



## celler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach,es gibt da ne eigene ig..
wusst ich garnicht.
läuft das alles über dich oder ist der besitzer hier auch angemeldet?
wie ist der film gewesen?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf,

wünsche wohl geruht zu haben #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> wünsche wohl geruht zu haben #h




dito #h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers 
..leider keine Zeit, bin's garnicht mehr gewohnt so früh schon in Streß zu geraten 

Bis später
Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> ..leider keine Zeit, bin's garnicht mehr gewohnt so früh schon in Streß zu geraten
> 
> Bis später
> Chris




Schönen ersten Arbeitstag #h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, Chris, dann mal viel Spaß #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, werde mich mal der allmorgendlichen Waschung unterziehen.
Anschließend fahre ich mal kurz nach Neumünster und Elmshorn um einige Labordamen glücklich zu machen.

Allen einen schönen Tag.

Bis dann

Ralf#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> So, werde mich mal der allmorgendlichen Waschung unterziehen.
> Anschließend fahre ich mal kurz nach Neumünster und Elmshorn um einige Labordamen glücklich zu machen.
> 
> Allen einen schönen Tag.
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß dabei und angenehmen Arbeitstag.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Anschließend fahre ich mal kurz nach Neumünster und Elmshorn um einige Labordamen glücklich zu machen.
> 
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h#h



na denn mal vieeeel spaß hoffendlich sind die dame nich zu alt nimm vorsichtshalber nen handfeger mit :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!#h


Am Weiher kann ich Gott sei Dank Entwarnung geben.|rolleyes

Hab die Dicke gestern Abend wieder in gewohnter Gier zwischen den Anderen gesehen...
Hat scheinbar Sonntag einfach keinen Bock gehabt sich zu zeigen!#c

Also wohl doch keine Schwarzangler!#6

Was macht die Werft?


@Chris,

wünsch dir nen guten ersten Tag!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Andy San!#h
> 
> 
> Am Weiher kann ich Gott sei Dank Entwarnung geben.|rolleyes
> ...



na siehste auch forellen brauchen ab und an mal etwas urlaub :q
nacher wird mal ein wenig laminiert gestern hab ich geschliffen naja es geht vorran .doch leider nich an meinem boot erstmal müßen die aufträge fertich


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na siehste auch forellen brauchen ab und an mal etwas urlaub :q
> nacher wird mal ein wenig laminiert gestern hab ich geschliffen naja es geht vorran .doch leider nich an meinem boot erstmal müßen die aufträge fertich




#hNa ja, weisst ja wie das is mit Selbstständigkeit, oder?


Wenig bis gar keine Zeit für sich *Selbst*, doch *ständig* für Andere am buckeln!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gugst du hab ich gestern von frauchen bekommen naja gezeigt hat sie ihn mir bekommen tue ich ihn erst weihnachten .hat ein bekannter aus irland mitgebracht

http://www.whisky-corner.de/shop_marke_d.asp?id=26031
die flasche iss die gleiche wie der normale blos mit holzverpackung.

wann iss eigendlich weihnachten #c übermorgen |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hNa ja, weisst ja wie das is mit Selbstständigkeit, oder?
> 
> 
> Wenig bis gar keine Zeit für sich *Selbst*, doch *ständig* für Andere am buckeln!!!|rolleyes



so iss dat halt aber wenn ich das mal hauptberuflich machen will muß ich eben rann und mir nen kleinen namen machen |supergri das gute iss das einige gut werbung machen#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, ein lecker Tröpfchen!

Genau das Richtige für die Feiertage...#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein lecker Tröpfchen!
> 
> Genau das Richtige für die Feiertage...#6



sach ich doch weihnachten kann kommen aber bis dahin sind meine vorräte eh wieder augefüllt :vik: noch 17 tage dann gehts ins paradis der whisky sorten


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so iss dat halt aber wenn ich das mal hauptberuflich machen will muß ich eben rann und mir nen kleinen namen machen |supergri das gute iss das einige gut werbung machen#6




Ja klar!

Mundpropaganda ist mit die wichtigste Werbung!#6


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin at all ! #h
wünsche allseits nen schönen Tag - auch wenn es draußen mistig aussieht ....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja klar!
> 
> Mundpropaganda ist mit die wichtigste Werbung!#6



hab jetzt auch noch nen traktorendach aus gfk zum aufarbeiten also nich nur boote auch andere gfk materialien


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sach ich doch weihnachten kann kommen aber bis dahin sind meine vorräte eh wieder augefüllt :vik: noch 17 tage dann gehts ins paradis der whisky sorten



Im November fahr ich mal mit dir in den Whiskyladen hier bei uns...

da guckste dann wie der hier: |bigeyes!!!

Danach fängste an zu sabbern und wenn er dich dann noch ein paar edle Tröpflein probieren lässt, kommste so schnell da nicht mehr raus!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin at all ! #h
> wünsche allseits nen schönen Tag - auch wenn es draußen mistig aussieht ....




Guuuden Jörch!|wavey:


Lang nix mehr von dir gelesen...

Wünsch dir auch nen lockeren schnell rumgeh Tag, weil schön (vom Wetter her) wird er eher nicht!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Im November fahr ich mal mit dir in den Whiskyladen hier bei uns...
> 
> da guckste dann wie der hier: |bigeyes!!!
> 
> Danach fängste an zu sabbern und wenn er dich dann noch ein paar edle Tröpflein probieren lässt, kommste so schnell da nicht mehr raus!



gut mal sehen was ich in flense nich bekommen vlt kannste dann mal ein tröpfchen fürn andy besorgen#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin at all ! #h
> wünsche allseits nen schönen Tag - auch wenn es draußen mistig aussieht ....



moin jörg und alles geklappt mitten lack ???


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy,

wie ist's eigentlich mit dem Schweinsbratengewürz?

#hSoll ich meinen Ellies sagen, dass die dir wieder so ne Dose mitbringen?#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Andy,
> 
> wie ist's eigentlich mit dem Schweinsbratengewürz?
> 
> #hSoll ich meinen Ellies sagen, dass die dir wieder so ne Dose mitbringen?#c


klar gerne doch meine büchse iss nurnoch 1/4 voll und so neme ich sie mit in urlaub da gibbet auch nen schicken braten #6


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jörg und alles geklappt mitten lack ???



jo ... sieht ganz jut aus  
hab dann doch gl das ganze "0berdeck" gemacht .....
wirklich keine profilackierung mit kleineren (!) Stellen, aber is ja auch nen Angelboot :m
momentan bereitet mir nur meine Scheuerleiste kopfzerbrechen |kopfkrat
nachdem ich die nun wieder montieren wollte, fiel mir auf das die nun auf jeder Seite 10 cm zu kurz geworden ist .... #q
denke wohl wegen der Kälte |kopfkrat
ne idee wie ich die wieder ran bekomme ? erwärmen und dann nen büschn ziehen #c
hier mal nen paar pics meiner Baustelle ...


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörg,

ich hatte so etwas ähnliches bei meinem Kutter.
Da habe ich die Scheuerleiste in meine 70l Kühlbox gelegt und mit sieden Wasser übergossen,Deckel zu,und eine Stunde Später wieder montiert.Also bei mir ging das gut,allerdings waren wir zu dritt.

Wenn du mal ne helfende Hand brauchst meld dich.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie warm iss es denn in deiner halle normalerweise kann sich das material nich unterschiedlich dehnen oder zusammziehen,mach sie mitten föhn warm und schraub sie nach und nach an iss doch gummi also keine panik


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das is ja nen guter tipp !!! werd ich so mal probieren :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Jörg,
> 
> ich hatte so etwas ähnliches bei meinem Kutter.
> Da habe ich die Scheuerleiste in meine 70l Kühlbox gelegt und mit sieden Wasser übergossen,Deckel zu,und eine Stunde Später wieder montiert.Also bei mir ging das gut,allerdings waren wir zu dritt.
> ...



oder soo#6


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie warm iss es denn in deiner halle normalerweise kann sich das material nich unterschiedlich dehnen oder zusammziehen,mach sie mitten föhn warm und schraub sie nach und nach an iss doch gummi also keine panik




die halle ist offen an der einen seite - also ziemlich genau die außentemperatur ...
hab sie halt abgenommen zum reinigen und lacken und gestern wie gesagt sehr gewundert das an jeder seite 10cm fehlen ...
hätte nicht gedacht das sich das so zusammenzieht #c
abgenommen hab ich sie vor ca 4 wochen.
denke mitn Fön wird das nix wegen der Länge .... aber das mit dem Wasser könnte klappen denke ich, da wird das Teil ja über die gesammte länge gleichmäßig erwärmt


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> die halle ist offen an der einen seite - also ziemlich genau die außentemperatur ...
> hab sie halt abgenommen zum reinigen und lacken und gestern wie gesagt sehr gewundert das an jeder seite 10cm fehlen ...
> hätte nicht gedacht das sich das so zusammenzieht #c
> abgenommen hab ich sie vor ca 4 wochen.
> denke mitn Fön wird das nix wegen der Länge .... aber das mit dem Wasser könnte klappen denke ich, da wird das Teil ja über die gesammte länge gleichmäßig erwärmt



Und zur Not,hälst du nen Fön einfach griffbereit.

Ich werde auch gleich mal in die Garage und ein paar weitere Rutenhalter montieren,die Saison geht bald los und dieses Jahr wird gesilber im Meer und nicht immer im Fluß.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn mal viel spaß beim basteln männers ich mach mich auch gleich inne werft |rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wollte ich dich noch fragen,bist du Selbständig und Restaurierst Boot/Yachten?

Wenn ja,wie hast du das angestellt,das die Leute auf dich aufmerksam wurden.Bei uns hier gibt es auch niemanden vernümftigen,der mit Holz umgehen kann,also hab ich auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Das wollte ich dich noch fragen,bist du Selbständig und Restaurierst Boot/Yachten?
> 
> Wenn ja,wie hast du das angestellt,das die Leute auf dich aufmerksam wurden.Bei uns hier gibt es auch niemanden vernümftigen,der mit Holz umgehen kann,also hab ich auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt.



nee selbstständig auf dem gebiet bin ich noch nicht bin aber am arbeiten . alles mundpropaganda bis jetzt und das reicht vollkommen hin wenns richtig boomt dann wage ich den schritt#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso dann hab ich noch den vorteil das ich auf einem firmengelände meine halle habe. auf dem firmengelände befindet sich ein baumaschienenverleih dadurch sehen viele was ich mache und der eine oder andere kommt einfach vorbei .jetzt repariere ich gerade nebenbei ein gfk tracktorendach .also alles in allen alle gfk arbeiten nehme ich mit, natürlich rein aus erfahrungssammlung für lau |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab nen ordentlichen Heizluftstrahler ... damit wird das zur Not schon noch klappen denke ich .... 
ich sag dir das ! 
hab auch nich einiges zu tun - muß mir noch ne neue trollingbar bauen ... aber dann kanns bald losgehen mit dem Ostseesilber


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg,

na dann hau mal ein Schlach rein, die Saison steht vor der Tür


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ... die Saison steht vor der Tür


 
@Kai
auch mal tach gesagt, ich hoffe ja Du nimmst mich in der Saison mal mit auf Deinem schicken Neuerwerb


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Wie war der erste Arbeitstag?

Die gemeinsame Tour bekommen wir bestimmt hin


----------



## bo74 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy & Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin lutze #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Lutz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörg schick dich auch mal zu sehen#h


----------



## bo74 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin lutze #h


 
sach mal hast du frei ?
wo haste denn deine boot halle? 
wollt mir dein boot auch mal anschauen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei maschinen handel kerstin könig aufen hof . gegenüber von eurer firma


----------



## bo74 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> bei maschinen handel kerstin könig aufen hof . gegenüber von eurer firma


 

ahja dann muß ich da mal vorbeischauen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ahja dann muß ich da mal vorbeischauen



klar doch denn bis morgen hast ne pn


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber pass bloß auch das Du das so baust, dass es immer steil in den Himmel steht!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aber pass bloß auch das Du das so baust, dass es immer steil in den Himmel steht!





;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Ihr lieben#h#h#h

Na Chris, wie war der erste Tag?


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja Du weißt doch, gleiten ist langweilig


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Chris!
> 
> Wie war der erste Arbeitstag?
> 
> Die gemeinsame Tour bekommen wir bestimmt hin


 

AT war OK, hoffe auf baldiges DZE dort  mit fließendem Übergang in Büroarbeit 

Das wär genial wenn das klappen würde, hab da noch ein paar Schleppköder, die noch nie Wasser gesehen haben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja Du weißt doch, gleiten ist langweilig



#q warum bin ich da nich drauf gekommen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Ihr lieben#h#h#h
> 
> Na Chris, wie war der erste Tag?




Nabend Du Lieber :q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nabend Du Lieber :q:q:q:q



Wie wars mit den Karbolmäusschen heute???|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nabend Du Lieber :q:q:q:q



man seid ihr heute wieder liebevoll zueinander


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> #q warum bin ich da nich drauf gekommen |supergri|supergri|supergri



Geht doch :q Grüß den krummen Hund mal vor mir! :vik:


----------



## Kai Schliecker (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#c#c#c

sorry was geht denn hier ;+


ich glaube ich brauche eure HILFE ;+


VG


Kai


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> #q warum bin ich da nich drauf gekommen |supergri|supergri|supergri



Schuß Voltax ins Getränk soll da helfende Wirkung haben #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Jonas
hättest ja mal bei mir vorbeischauen können, NMS ist gleich um die Ecke, Elmshorn fast noch dichter #d wohne A7 Abfahrt 19


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Kai Schliecker schrieb:


> #c#c#c
> 
> sorry was geht denn hier ;+
> 
> ...


 
sicher dat... 
hier werden sie geholfen #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie wars mit den Karbolmäusschen heute???|supergri




Sie waren sehr zufrieden mit mir 
Waren aber meistens zu zweit oder zu dritt. 
Ab und an mal ne'n Blick und Gespräche über die Kinderchen.
Mit 39j wird man ja ruhiger.|rolleyes|rolleyes
Ach ja, die Geräte laufen auch wieder. 

Ralf #h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur Verona können wir (noch) nicht bieten :q


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sicher dat...
> hier werden sie geholfen #6



Genau. Wir sind zu allem fähig#6











Aber zu nix zu gebrauchen :c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hi Jonas
> hättest ja mal bei mir vorbeischauen können, NMS ist gleich um die Ecke, Elmshorn fast noch dichter #d wohne A7 Abfahrt 19



Beim nächsten Mal.
Habe auch ne ganze Zeit vor Großenaspe auf der Autobahn gestanden. Vollsperrung direkt an der Ausfahrt.
Hat da mächtig gekracht heute morgen.
Passat unter Lkw und Fahrradträger mit 2 Rädern lag auf der Bahn rum.

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Geht doch :q Grüß den krummen Hund mal vor mir! :vik:



zeische wer iss der krumme hund meinste woltax von der pardy ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Geräte laufen auch wieder.
> 
> Ralf #h#h



sehr gute arbeit#6 .dann werden die damen ja wieder richtig spaß an ihren abenden haben :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische wer iss der krumme hund meinste woltax von der pardy ;+



Nö, ich meine das Voltax vonne Apotheke, was welches den Hirnarbeit stark machen tut.


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sehr gute arbeit .dann werden die damen ja wieder richtig spaß an ihren abenden haben :q:q:q



Und die Männer wieder in Ruhe Fußball gucken oder im AB schreiben.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, ich meine das Voltax vonne Apotheke, was welches den Hirnarbeit stark machen tut.



woltax regt auch das hirn an .lass ihn nur genug getrunken haben |supergri


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |muahah:



wat gibbet da zu lachen |uhoh: warte ab beim nächsten zusammentreffen hier am teich werde ich dir woltax auf den hals jagen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Kai Schliecker schrieb:


> #c#c#c
> 
> sorry was geht denn hier ;+
> 
> ...



wenn du unsere hilfe brauchst darfst du aber nich weglaufen.so können wir dir nich helfen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau. Wir sind zu allem fähig#6
> 
> 
> 
> Aber zu nix zu gebrauchen :c


 
#d#d#d iss richtisch :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin mal kurz weg.
Muss den Großen einpacken und meinen Kleinen rausholen.:q:q
























Bevor hier jetzt jemand komische Gedanken hat, ich rede von LapTops|rolleyes|rolleyes
Der Kleine ist besser in der Horizontalen zu gebrauchen.#6#6


Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Kai Schliecker schrieb:


> #c#c#c
> 
> sorry was geht denn hier ;+
> 
> ...





Wat hat du denn?


Naben die Herren


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> so, bin mal kurz weg.
> Muss den großen einpacken und meinen kleinen rausholen.:q:q
> 
> 
> ...



honeyball!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> So, bin mal kurz weg.
> Muss den Großen einpacken und meinen Kleinen rausholen.:q:q
> 
> 
> ...



na denn viel spaaß mit deinen pseudonymen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> honeyball!!!!



der iss gerade angebracht :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wat hat du denn?
> 
> 
> Naben die Herren


na mönsch kannste nich lesen der kai brauch hilfe :q


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Muss den Großen einpacken und meinen Kleinen rausholen.:q:q
> Der Kleine ist besser in der Horizontalen zu gebrauchen.#6#6
> Ralf #h#h#h



Das wäre die Ferkelgerechte Version #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das wäre die Ferkelgerechte Version #6



komisch iss das schon bei mir iss der große eher in der horizontalen zu gebrauchen  in der vertikalen eher nur der kleine zum pinkeln :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das wäre die Ferkelgerechte Version #6



Wer harmlose Aussagen fälscht, oder den Zusammenhang verfälscht, wird mit Knuddelentzug auf mindestens 2 Pardy's oder MFT Touren bestraft.
Hunde sind hiervon nicht ausgenommen.


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend die herren 
so muss wirklich sagen es geschehen doch noch zeichen und wunder gstern war der techniker da fehler gefundne und ab morgen sollte ich wieder normal mit DSl ans netz gehen können


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> komisch iss das schon bei mir iss der große eher in der horizontalen zu gebrauchen  in der vertikalen eher nur der kleine zum pinkeln :q:q:q:q:q:q:q




Wieso, ist Dein LapTop wassergekühlt-:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wieso, ist Dein LapTop wassergekühlt-:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h


 

wenn der Wassergekühlte CPU pinkeln würde |bigeyes wäre aber irgent etwas defect  und man msste ihn mal überprüfen lassen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wieso, ist Dein LapTop wassergekühlt-:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h




|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: muß mal auseinander bauen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: mit der thematik hab ich mich noch garnich befasst :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend, Franky |wavey:

Hört sich doch gut an. Endlich wieder mit Warpantrieb durchs Netz brausen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so mach mich mal fix vom acker muß abendbrot vorbereiten


----------



## Franky D (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend, Franky |wavey:
> 
> Hört sich doch gut an. Endlich wieder mit Warpantrieb durchs Netz brausen.


 
joa so in etwa vorallem von Download zeiten von 3,5std  wieder auf gewohnte 3-5min minuten runter :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so mach mich mal fix vom acker muß abendbrot vorbereiten




Wat gibet denn, Grillhaxe |supergri|supergri

#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa so in etwa vorallem von Download zeiten von 3,5std  wieder auf gewohnte 3-5min minuten runter :vik:



Man, das kenne ich. Hatte vor drei (oder so) Wochen auch in Ösiland nur eine lahmarschige Verbindung. Da kommt man sich echt doof vor.


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wat gibet denn, Grillhaxe |supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h



Backbein


----------



## Franky D (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

es beste is ja noch hätte ich jetzt keinen neuen Lappi bekommen der ein Modem eingebaut hat würde ich jetzt ganz ohne i-net da stehe da ich mein altes modem dem Technikmuseum überlassen hatte


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wat gibet denn, Grillhaxe |supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h



nööö heute mal was ganz was italiano penne bolognese :q hat de frau sich gewünscht. naja .
wer fic... will muß freundlich sein :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Backbein




Ach so, Grillen fiel ja aus wegen is nich :vik::vik:

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> B9hhjtkzhkgr5443khtz*lk#lkhjhtv67jhf##gh+ikjnh6530ßh



watten dat hier fürn wirrwar tom kannste mal bitte decodieren wer soll rausfinden was du meinst:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> watten dat hier fürn wirrwar tom kannste mal bitte decodieren wer soll rausfinden was du meinst:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


#c#c#c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nööö heute mal was ganz was italiano penne bolognese :q hat de frau sich gewünscht. naja .
> wer fic... will muß freundlich sein :q:q:q




Du freundlicher Nudelkünstler du.:q:q:q


#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #c#c#c



dat gibbet doch nich weiste selber nich wat du schreibst :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Du freundlicher Nudelkünstler du.:q:q:q
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



icke weis |rotwerden


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nööö heute mal was ganz was italiano penne bolognese :q hat de frau sich gewünscht. naja .
> wer fic... will muß freundlich sein :q:q:q



Sind die speziell dafür gemacht.:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Sind die speziell dafür gemacht.:q:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h



|bigeyes|kopfkrat watten nu


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|kopfkrat watten nu



penne evtl. andere Bezeichnung für Schlaf/Beischlaf.
Nie Otto gehört... weil ich penne und zwar auf seiner Auerhenne..

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ich ken noch bei uns den begriff Penne für Schule


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> penne evtl. andere Bezeichnung für Schlaf/Beischlaf.
> Nie Otto gehört... weil ich penne und zwar auf seiner Auerhenne..
> 
> #h#h#h



richtich da war doch wat|rolleyes
im walde sitzt ein auerhahn, der schaut mich ganzschön sauer an ,das stört mich nich weil ich jetze penne und zwar auf seiner auerhenne :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> also ich ken noch bei uns den begriff Penne für Schule



ja nee schon klar hauptsache alle sind über 18 und haben mindstens 50kg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich da war doch wat|rolleyes
> im walde sitzt ein auerhahn, der schaut mich ganzschön sauer an ,das stört mich nich weil ich jetze penne und zwar auf seiner auerhenne :m



richtisch, richtisch :m:m:m


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> richtisch, richtisch :m:m:m
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




sach ich doch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Andy

Wo sind eigentlich die Partybilder geblieben;+;+;+
Sonntag hab ich die doch noch deutlich vor meinen Augen gehabt.
Nu sind se wech#c#c#c

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> Wo sind eigentlich die Partybilder geblieben;+;+;+
> Sonntag hab ich die doch noch deutlich vor meinen Augen gehabt.
> ...



wie jetzt sind doch noch da gehste auf mein profil und klickst alle alben an :m da findest du teil1 und 2


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @Andy
> 
> Wo sind eigentlich die Partybilder geblieben;+;+;+
> Sonntag hab ich die doch noch deutlich vor meinen Augen gehabt.
> ...



Voltax


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Voltax



oder woltax im angetrunkenden zustand |muahah:


----------



## Franky D (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ja nee schon klar hauptsache alle sind über 18 und haben mindstens 50kg


 

hä |kopfkrat das raff ich grad nich so ganz steh grad aufem schlauch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt sind doch noch da gehste auf mein profil und klickst alle alben an :m da findest du teil1 und 2




Wer des Lesens mächtig ist, ist unheimlich im Vorteil#q#q
Bei genauem Hinsehen wird dann auch die Buchstaben Kombination "Alle Alben" sichtbar.
Scheixxe, dabei noch nicht einen Tropfen gehabt
Geh mal eben meine Brille holen|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hä |kopfkrat das raff ich grad nich so ganz steh grad aufem schlauch



ach macht nix iss nich so tragisch :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wer des Lesens mächtig ist, ist unheimlich im Vorteil#q#q
> Bei genauem Hinsehen wird dann auch die Buchstaben Kombination "Alle Alben" sichtbar.
> Scheixxe, dabei noch nicht einen Tropfen gehabt
> Geh mal eben meine Brille holen|rolleyes|rolleyes
> ...



warte mal ab wies mit 49a wird 

so ich muß zum endspurt der essenvorbereitung antreten die frau kommt gleich nach hause


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Voltax



Igitt,Igitt, Igitt

Voltax enthält hochwertige Phospholipide aus Sojalecithin...

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Igitt,Igitt, Igitt
> 
> Voltax enthält hochwertige Phospholipide aus Sojalecithin...
> 
> #h#h#h#h



na und wenns schmeckt isses doch wurscht :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hä |kopfkrat das raff ich grad nich so ganz steh grad aufem schlauch


 
|rolleyes



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so ich muß zum endspurt der essenvorbereitung antreten die frau kommt gleich nach hause


 
..denn ma ran 

euch allen noch einen guten abend
Ich bin weg
Chris


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#h#h morgen wieder los?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na und wenns schmeckt isses doch wurscht :m



Du Feinschmecker du#d#d#d

VOLTAX Inhaltsstoffe:
Phospholipide (Sojabohne) 
Thiamin hydrochlorid 
Adenosin 
Muira-puama-Trockenextrakt 
DL-a-Tocopherol acetat 
Nicotinamid

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Du Feinschmecker du#d#d#d
> 
> VOLTAX Inhaltsstoffe:
> Phospholipide (Sojabohne)
> ...



Ralf, ich denke, Du hast noch keinen gehabt? Ich könnte diese komischen Wörter nüchtern nicht mal aussprechen, geschweige denn fehlerfrei schreiben.


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #h#h morgen wieder los?


 
jau morgen früh ackern und danach mit Koopp in den Hafen :vik: mal sehen ob sich ein paar Barsche oder zur Abwechslung auch mal ein oder zwei Zander auf die Stachel legen lassen


----------



## Franky D (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach macht nix iss nich so tragisch :m


 

na dann ist ja gut


----------



## nemles (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal viel Petri.|wavey:

Wollte auch WE mal los, ist aber was dazwischen gekommen:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Petri.|wavey:
> 
> Wollte auch WE mal los, ist aber was dazwischen gekommen:c


 
Danke, danke, ich wollte dieses WE auch los, aber mir wird auch was dazwischen kommen |rolleyes:l

Guts Nächtle allerseits


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ralf, ich denke, Du hast noch keinen gehabt? Ich könnte diese komischen Wörter nüchtern nicht mal aussprechen, geschweige denn fehlerfrei schreiben.



googlen, rechte Maustaste, Kopieren, AB wieder rechte Maustaste und Einfügen.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ansonsten nur mit mindestens 3 Witzkys möglich.|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guts Nächtle,

bis morgen früh und immer schöne Träume.#h#h#h


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wieder ein burzeltag im MFT ,-)
weiß jetzt nicht wie er richtig heißt,aber ich sag einfach mal
|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:

schwarzangler69....


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
mönsch Günni einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute zu Deinem Geburtstag 



 

 

​ 
..dat wird in DK erstmal begossen #g #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Günni,
|schild-g|schild-g Alles Gute zum Geburtstag|schild-g|schild-g

|birthday::#2:|laola:#g|birthday:


Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier fallen ja fast täglich Burzeltage an

|schild-g|jump:


Wünsche ich von ganzem Herzen.

|laola:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

schönen Tag wünsche ich. 

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin, Ralf.

Muß ich mich erst mal dran gewöhnen, das schon welche hier sind, wenn ich mal später aufstehe.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin moin, Ralf.
> 
> Muß ich mich erst mal dran gewöhnen, das schon welche hier sind, wenn ich mal später aufstehe.




Zwangsläufig durch die Kinderchen und ich habe die Erlaubnis, morgens das Frühstück zu machen.:q:q:q
So ab 06:15 Uhr tobt hier das Leben.#6#6


Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sodele, mach mich mal langsam in die Puschen.
Wünsche allen einen schönen, stressfreien Tag |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sodele, mach mich mal langsam in die Puschen.
> Wünsche allen einen schönen, stressfreien Tag |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:




Dann Pusch mal los.

#h#h#h


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf

@schwarzangler69
sorry das ich dein name nicht auf anhieb wusste GÜNNI....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin günni auch von mir |schild-g zum burzeltach 

|birthday:|laola:|birthday:​


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Paps,

bei Dir auch so'n Schietwetter #h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir nen |schild-g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Paps,
> 
> bei Dir auch so'n Schietwetter #h#h#h#h



jupp grau in grau und nieselregen |rolleyes aber mitr egal inner halle iss trocken und hell #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!



Moin Kai

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Herr Nachbar


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp grau in grau und nieselregen |rolleyes aber mitr egal inner halle iss trocken und hell #6



Haste Urlaub oder ähnliches.;+;+
Auf'm Dach wäre es ja erheblich ungemütlicher.|scardie:


#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Herr Nachbar



Stimmt, sind nur schlappe 60 Kilometer.|supergri|supergri

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leude!#h

Mann, hier muss man sich ja morgens erst mal durch mindestens sechs Seiten lesen...|rolleyes

Kann leider momentan nicht sooo viel schreiben, hab viel auf'm Schreibtisch liegen!


@Günni,

wünsch dir nen schönen Burzeltach! |schild-g

Alles Gute und immer digge Füsche!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Haste Urlaub oder ähnliches.;+;+
> Auf'm Dach wäre es ja erheblich ungemütlicher.|scardie:
> 
> 
> #h#h#h



momentaner totalausfall der arbeit bis zum urlaub :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> momentaner totalausfall der arbeit bis zum urlaub :m



Da bin ich dann ja mal gespannt, was Du uns heute abend kochmäßig vorstellen wirst.
Und immer schön freundlich zu Frauchen.
MFT-Papa Kochbuch ist in Überlegung.|supergri|supergri
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal kennt sich einer mit medikamenten preise in dk aus .lohnt es sich aspirin in dk zu kaufen ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sacht mal kennt sich einer mit medikamenten preise in dk aus .lohnt es sich aspirin in dk zu kaufen ?




Hab ich aus einem Dänemark Forum.
Zitat:
auch einige Medikamente sind in DK billiger. Unseren Jahresvorrat an Aspirin kaufen wir jeden Sommer in Dänemark ein. 

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab ich aus einem Dänemark Forum.
> Zitat:
> auch einige Medikamente sind in DK billiger. Unseren Jahresvorrat an Aspirin kaufen wir jeden Sommer in Dänemark ein.
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h



aha das sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus .hab gerade mal andre23 angeschrieben der wohnt ja in kopenhagen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> aha das sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus .hab gerade mal andre23 angeschrieben der wohnt ja in kopenhagen



Kannst auch bei Goeddoek oder MefoProf anfragen.
Die beiden Leben ja auf Lolland und auf Fünen.
Oder Du wartest auf Nachricht von mir. Bin ja ab dem 11.10.
auf Lolland.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau mal sehen da wird sich schon was ergeben.
so ich werd dann mal los


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jau mal sehen da wird sich schon was ergeben.
> so ich werd dann mal los




Hau rinn & bastel schön!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
endlich FA  morgen direkt mal 'ne Stunde früher |motz: und mit ganz viel Glück auch Sonnabend noch ran #d deswegen fällt das Zandern für mich heute flach #c  naja wat solls ##


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallihallöchen. Feierabend #h


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen

irgentwie hab ich es mir schon gedacht das lief alles viel zu glatt mit der telekom heute nachrichtbekommen das mein moden evtl am samstag aber eher nächstewoche eintreffen wird trotz zusage das es verfügbar sei und bis heute da wäre naja wa soll man machen werd morgen mal in den t-punkt fahren und den ordentlich auf den zahn fühlen damit die ein anders modem rausrücken kann ja nicht sein sowas das auf grund von dringlichkeit eine zusage gemacht wird und diese dann nicht eingehalten wird


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> irgentwie hab ich es mir schon gedacht das lief alles viel zu glatt mit der telekom heute nachrichtbekommen das mein moden evtl am samstag aber eher nächstewoche eintreffen wird trotz zusage das es verfügbar sei und bis heute da wäre naja wa soll man machen werd morgen mal in den t-punkt fahren und den ordentlich auf den zahn fühlen damit die ein anders modem rausrücken kann ja nicht sein sowas das auf grund von dringlichkeit eine zusage gemacht wird und diese dann nicht eingehalten wird




wat brauchste nen speedport


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> irgentwie hab ich es mir schon gedacht das lief alles viel zu glatt mit der telekom heute nachrichtbekommen das mein moden evtl am samstag aber eher nächstewoche eintreffen wird trotz zusage das es verfügbar sei und bis heute da wäre naja wa soll man machen werd morgen mal in den t-punkt fahren und den ordentlich auf den zahn fühlen damit die ein anders modem rausrücken kann ja nicht sein sowas das auf grund von dringlichkeit eine zusage gemacht wird und diese dann nicht eingehalten wird



Scheixxe.

Obwohl ich vor langer Zeit der T-Kom den Rücken gekehrt habe, kann ich über den Service im Bereich DSL nix Schlechtes berichten. Als mein Modem damals ausfiel, wurde mir ein 24h Austauschservice versprochen. Exakt 2h nach der Zusage klingelte ein T-Kom Mensch an meiner Tür mit einem neuen Modem. Frage: "Soll ich einbauen oder machen Sie das selber, ich hab eigendlich nicht viel Zeit, und das defekte Modem können Sie mit der Rücksendebox zurück schicken."
Ich sagte ihm, ne ne, lass mal, ich mache mir das selber, da kenne ich mich ganz gut mit aus und weiß was bei rauskommt.
Und schwupps, war er wieder verschwunden. Alle Achtung.#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hallihallöchen. Feierabend #h




Hallo, Hallo Tom,

dann fangen wir doch mal mit dem Feiern an.


#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo, Hallo Tom,
> 
> dann fangen wir doch mal mit dem Feiern an.
> 
> ...



Naja, Feierabendbierchen kann man ja wohl schon mal öffnen |supergri:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Scheixxe.
> 
> Obwohl ich vor langer Zeit der T-Kom den Rücken gekehrt habe, kann ich über den Service im Bereich DSL nix Schlechtes berichten. Als mein Modem damals ausfiel, wurde mir ein 24h Austauschservice versprochen. Exakt 2h nach der Zusage klingelte ein T-Kom Mensch an meiner Tür mit einem neuen Modem. Frage: "Soll ich einbauen oder machen Sie das selber, ich hab eigendlich nicht viel Zeit, und das defekte Modem können Sie mit der Rücksendebox zurück schicken."
> Ich sagte ihm, ne ne, lass mal, *ich mache mir das selber, da kenne ich mich ganz gut mit aus und weiß was bei rauskommt.*Und schwupps, war er wieder verschwunden. Alle Achtung.#6




Honey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wat brauchste nen speedport


 

genau so siehts aus mein alter 500V ist abgeraucht

ja nemles schön wärs es grenzte ja schon fast an ein wunder das am montag der techniker schon da stand


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Honey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
oh jaaaaaa:q:q:q aber sowas von


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#q#q Eyh, das könnt Ihr nicht machen, außerdem bin ich schon nominiert.|krach:

Also nix petzen..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> genau so siehts aus mein alter 500V ist abgeraucht
> 
> ja nemles schön wärs es grenzte ja schon fast an ein wunder das am montag der techniker schon da stand



wenns dir was nützt könnte ich dir morgen früh nen 500v rausschicken das liegt hier seid ewigkeiten rum lief c.a.2 monate


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #q#q Eyh, das könnt Ihr nicht machen, außerdem bin ich schon nominiert.|krach:
> 
> Also nix petzen..



zu spät :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zu spät :q:q:q:q:q:q



nochmal zu spät :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> nochmal zu spät :q:q:q:q:q:q:q



darauf ein duck :vik:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Prost |gr: #g


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Scheixxe.
> 
> Obwohl ich vor langer Zeit der T-Kom den Rücken gekehrt habe, kann ich über den Service im Bereich DSL nix Schlechtes berichten. Als mein Modem damals ausfiel, wurde mir ein 24h Austauschservice versprochen. Exakt 2h nach der Zusage klingelte ein T-Kom Mensch an meiner Tür mit einem neuen Modem. Frage: "Soll ich einbauen oder machen Sie das selber, ich hab eigendlich nicht viel Zeit, und das defekte Modem können Sie mit der Rücksendebox zurück schicken."
> * Ich sagte ihm, ne ne, lass mal, ich mache mir das selber, da kenne ich mich ganz gut mit aus und weiß was bei rauskommt.*
> Und schwupps, war er wieder verschwunden. Alle Achtung.#6




|muahah: Wie geil! Tom kanns einfach nicht lassen...


Sowas muss belohnt werden!!!:q


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #q#q Eyh, das könnt Ihr nicht machen, außerdem bin ich schon nominiert.|krach:
> 
> Also nix petzen..


 
gibts halt e doppelnominierung un dich steh nicht alleine da:vik::vik:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah: Wie geil! Tom kanns einfach nicht lassen...
> 
> 
> Sowas muss belohnt werden!!!:q



:r:r:r Jetzt fang Du Ferkel nicht auch noch an. Wenn das so weitergeht, schreib ich hier bald gar nix mehr |evil:

Bist ja diesen Monat auch nur Haarscharf dran vorbeigeschammt:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> darauf ein duck :vik:



Scheixxe, heute bin ich in Not. 
Kein Bier und kein Witzky mehr.:c:c:c

Dann mal nen schönen Rotwein :q:q:q

Hurra, nen Glefiddich Witzky Likör steht auch noch rum.:vik:


#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wenns dir was nützt könnte ich dir morgen früh nen 500v rausschicken das liegt hier seid ewigkeiten rum lief c.a.2 monate


 
danke andy aber am freitag is feiertag und ich bin am we nicht da weil ich auf ne Taufe muss von daher würde ich es frühestens anfang nächster woche bekommen ich werde morgen mal in den T-Punkt fahren wo ich es gekauft hab und da mal ganz lieb nachfragen ob die mir nicht eins zurverfügung stellen würden und dan sollte ja auch spätestens am montag meine neues 500v dastehen aber trotzdem danke #6


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> gibts halt e doppelnominierung un dich steh nicht alleine da:vik::vik:



Laß mal Franky, kriegst mit Deiner Art, Mädels aufzureißen eh mehr Stimmen :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :r:r:r Jetzt fang Du Ferkel nicht auch noch an. Wenn das so weitergeht, schreib ich hier bald gar nix mehr |evil:
> 
> Bist ja diesen Monat auch nur Haarscharf dran vorbeigeschammt:m




Nee nee!#d

Bei mir lagen *WELTEN* dazwischen!!!:q

Aber du, du bist mal echt ein ausgemachtes Ferkel und hättest mit deinem neuesten Fauxpas eigentlich das Jahresboardferkel verdient!#y


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Laß mal Franky, kriegst mit Deiner Art, Mädels aufzureißen eh mehr Stimmen :vik:


 
wir werden sehen|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee nee!#d
> 
> Bei mir lagen *WELTEN* dazwischen!!!:q
> 
> Aber du, du bist mal echt ein ausgemachtes Ferkel und hättest mit deinem neuesten Fauxpas eigentlich das Jahresboardferkel verdient!#y



Sach mal? Bist Du nicht für nächsten Monat auch schon vorgesehen???|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach mal? Bist Du nicht für nächsten Monat auch schon vorgesehen???|kopfkrat:q




Ja, aber nur mit was gaaanz Harmlosem...:q

Da brauch ich mir bei soooo Mitkandidaten wie dir eigentlich gar keine Sorgen machen!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich fahr mal schnell Fische füttern und Siebe saubermachen...

Bis später vielleicht!|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :r:r:r Jetzt fang Du Ferkel nicht auch noch an. Wenn das so weitergeht, schreib ich hier bald gar nix mehr |evil:
> 
> Bist ja diesen Monat auch nur Haarscharf dran vorbeigeschammt:m



voltax:q


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> voltax:q


:q:q
Oder vier Augenprinzip. Vorm senden ausdrucken, querlesen und erst dann senden.#6


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir könen uns solangsm ins meeresangler ferkel team umbenenen wenn das so weiter geht


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah da isser schon der Honeyball


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaub hier ist gleich einer mit Sondersignalen unterwegs.
Hab ich so im Urin.:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier ist gleich einer mit Sondersignalen unterwegs.
> Hab ich so im Urin.:q:q:q:q



Mach bloß keinen Scheixx...


----------



## Honeyball (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Honey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jaaaaaaaaa????


nemles schrieb:


> #q#q Eyh, das könnt Ihr nicht machen, außerdem bin ich schon nominiert.|krach:
> Also nix petzen..


Ja, nominiert für die Septemberferkelwahl, aber heute ist der 1. *Oktober*:vik::vik::vik:



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zu spät


genau!!!


jonas schrieb:


> nochmal zu spät


einen Tag zu spät!!!


MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> darauf ein duck :vik:


#g



nemles schrieb:


> Ich sagte ihm, ne ne, lass mal, ich mache mir das selber, da kenne ich mich ganz gut mit aus und weiß was bei rauskommt.


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#q#q#q#q Naja, wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr #q#q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #q#q#q#q Naja, wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr #q#q#q#q





och|pftroest:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> och|pftroest:



So, nu erst recht. Nächstes Pilschen. Prost.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, nu erst recht. Nächstes Pilschen. Prost.


o.k. dir zu liebe dabei prost|supergri


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da, Honey luschert schon wieder...

Mach so weiter und pranger Deinen besten Fahnder an... Wirst schon sehen...|bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da, Honey luschert schon wieder...
> 
> Mach so weiter und pranger Deinen besten Fahnder an... Wirst schon sehen...|bla:



hey hey bitte keine drohungen in diesem trööt .sonst muß ich eingreifen |krach:|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director: celler schon mit kati gesprochen


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ihr boardferkel ;-)


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |director: celler schon mit kati gesprochen




jo,fahre dieses we doch nicht mit JanCux raus und werd dann mit dir mitkommen.wir haben diesen samstag hab halbjähriges  ;-)
und sie würde lieber was anderes mit mir machen aber zu der betty tour komm ich mit ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen ihr boardferkel ;-)



|muahah: du boardferkel heißt dat :m


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na jetzt hör auf,wenn das so weiter geht hört er garnicht auf zu trinken ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,fahre dieses we doch nicht mit JanCux raus und werd dann mit dir mitkommen.wir haben diesen samstag hab halbjähriges  ;-)
> und sie würde lieber was anderes mit mir machen aber zu der betty tour komm ich mit ;-)



iss dat fest oder nich ..voerher abspringen iss nich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na jetzt hör auf,wenn das so weiter geht hört er garnicht auf zu trinken ;-)



klar kenn ihn doch wenn er voll iss |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> klar kenn ihn doch wenn er voll iss |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Hat Tom eigentlich einen Hund zuhause#c#c|supergri|supergri
Soll ja auch als Knuddelersatz gehen, wenn der Pegel angestiegen ist.


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> iss dat fest oder nich ..voerher abspringen iss nich




dat ist fest,kann dir wenn du willst die kohle auch jetzt schon geben.
hab unsere mft-abschlusstour auch schon bezahlt.

kannst dich auf mich verlassen...


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hat Tom eigentlich einen Hund zuhause#c#c|supergri|supergri
> Soll ja auch als Knuddelersatz gehen, wenn der Pegel angestiegen ist.
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




riiiiiiiiiiichtig man schaue in andys alben ;-)
ist zwar nicht tom seiner aber er hat auch welche ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> dat ist fest,kann dir wenn du willst die kohle auch jetzt schon geben.
> hab unsere mft-abschlusstour auch schon bezahlt.
> 
> kannst dich auf mich verlassen...




ja neee schon klar . hab dich doch schon mit aufgeführt :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> riiiiiiiiiiichtig man schaue in andys alben ;-)
> ist zwar nicht tom seiner aber er hat auch welche ;-)



hatter nich ! aber legger braten noch mit fell hat er rumlaufen|supergri|supergri|supergri oder hoppeln |kopfkrat  














duck und wech


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hatter nich aber legger braten noch mit fell hat er rumlaufen|supergri|supergri|supergri




Meinst Du die, wenn Fell wech, dann ab in Rotwein

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Meinst Du die, wenn Fell wech, dann ab in Rotwein
> 
> #h#h#h#h



irgendwie bekomme ich gerade son hungergefühl|supergri


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Meinst Du die, wenn Fell wech, dann ab in Rotwein
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Genau, muß mir nur einen Trick überlegen, wie ich das anstelle, ohne das Zwergie argwöhnisch wird. Der merkt das doch sofort, wenn eins von die Viecher fehlt|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> irgendwie bekomme ich gerade son hungergefühl|supergri




Wat steht heute auf Deiner Liebesspeisekarte:l:l:l

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, muß mir nur einen Trick überlegen, wie ich das anstelle, ohne das Zwergie argwöhnisch wird. Der merkt das doch sofort, wenn eins von die Viecher fehlt|rolleyes


|muahah: da spricht der kenner .tom wir lassen uns was einfallen das du endlich zu deinem braten kommst:vik:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wat steht heute auf Deiner Liebesspeisekarte:l:l:l
> 
> #h#h#h



Eintöniges Dessert, wie immer:

Grillhaxe und anschließend Frauchen,
Pennenudeln und anschließend Frauchen,
Fisch und anschließend.... Naja, Ihr wißt schon...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wat steht heute auf Deiner Liebesspeisekarte:l:l:l
> 
> #h#h#h



legger gebratener witti und 2 platten





der froster muß leer in 16 tagen gehts los .
samstag hab ich schwiegereltern zum fisch essen eingeladen
naja muß auch mal sein |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> legger gebratener witti und 2 platten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sach ich doch. Heute Fisch und anschließend....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Eintöniges Dessert, wie immer:
> 
> Grillhaxe und anschließend Frauchen,
> Pennenudeln und anschließend Frauchen,
> Fisch und anschließend.... Naja, Ihr wißt schon...



so du sack ich lasse das futtern mit schwiegereltern ausfallen |krach: wo treffen wir uns|motz:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so du sack ich lasse das futtern mit schwiegereltern ausfallen |krach: wo treffen wir uns|motz:



Beim Dessert#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach ich doch. Heute Fisch und anschließend....



wer bringt den grill mit du oder ich :g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so du sack ich lasse das futtern mit schwiegereltern ausfallen |krach: wo treffen wir uns|motz:





"Sack" die Erste #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Beim Dessert#h




schwein oder rind ???????


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wer bringt den grill mit du oder ich :g



Würde ich gerne, muß aber morgen zu nem Koma-Besäufnis. Einer ausse Verwandtschaft wird 60 und hat den ganzen Clan eingeladen.|bigeyes

Er ist übrigens leidenschaftlicher Witzkie Trinker...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> "Sack" die Erste #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



halt dich da raus das geht hier um die ehre|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, muß aber morgen zu nem Koma-Besäufnis. Einer ausse Verwandtschaft wird 60 und hat den ganzen Clan eingeladen.|bigeyes
> 
> Er ist übrigens leidenschaftlicher Witzkie Trinker...



aha du weichei :g willst dich drücken|krach:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> schwein oder rind ???????



Wer? Dein Dessert??? Lass sie das bloß nicht lesen, dat gibt Haue


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#v|pftroest:  ihr mach das schon ;-)

echt mal wieder entspannend hier mit zu lesen ,zu schreiben....


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, muß aber morgen zu nem Koma-Besäufnis. Einer ausse Verwandtschaft wird 60 und hat den ganzen Clan eingeladen.|bigeyes
> 
> Er ist übrigens leidenschaftlicher Witzkie Trinker...




man jut das freitag urlaub ist .


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> man jut das freitag urlaub ist .



Genau. :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> halt dich da raus das geht hier um die ehre|krach:




Ich bin doch der Ehrenretter.:g:g:g
Kennst meine 9mm Argumente noch nicht.|kopfkrat
Kannste Dir ja mal durch'n Kopf gehen lassen:m:m


#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wer? Dein Dessert??? Lass sie das bloß nicht lesen, dat gibt Haue



bitte keine teuschungsmanöver das klappt beim andy nich:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich bin doch der Ehrenretter.:g:g:g
> Kennst meine 9mm Argumente noch nicht.|kopfkrat
> Kannste Dir ja mal durch'n Kopf gehen lassen:m:m
> 
> ...



ups da kann ich mithalten |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ups da kann ich mithalten |rolleyes



Laß mich raten...9,2mm und schon etwas älter?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ups da kann ich mithalten |rolleyes





 So fragt man Leute aus 

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Seid Ihr eigentlich Wahnsinnig so viel zu schreiben?!?!
Mein Emailprogramm ist gerade in den Streik getreten, danke! :q

Wünsche nen schönen Abend in die Runde!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Laß mich raten...9,2mm und schon etwas älter?



falsche plattform |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so Männers .... bis morgen denne #h
macht nicht soooo lange |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> so Männers .... bis morgen denne #h
> macht nicht soooo lange |rolleyes



wie jetzt kaum aufgestanden und schonwieder wech |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Seid Ihr eigentlich Wahnsinnig so viel zu schreiben?!?!
> Mein Emailprogramm ist gerade in den Streik getreten, danke! :q
> 
> Wünsche nen schönen Abend in die Runde!



büddeschön keine ursache :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Laß mich raten...9,2mm und schon etwas älter?




Evtl. von Herrn Maka..w, IZ-70, 9,2x18

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Evtl. von Herrn Maka..w, IZ-70, 9,2x18
> 
> #h#h#h#h



falsche plattform :g ausserdem iss die nur zum werfen da :g


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Seid Ihr eigentlich Wahnsinnig so viel zu schreiben?!?!
> Mein Emailprogramm ist gerade in den Streik getreten, danke! :q
> 
> Wünsche nen schönen Abend in die Runde!



Auch einen schönen Abend Kai #h

Leg Dir mal ein ordendliches Programm zu oder lass Dir nicht alle Beiträge als Mail senden 
Ist ja schließlich ein Forum hier und kein Livebericht vom Seniorenskat :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> So fragt man Leute aus
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



wie |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Evtl. von Herrn Maka..w, IZ-70, 9,2x18
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Jep, die meinte ich. Gab es irgendwann mal recht preiswert..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auch einen schönen Abend Kai #h
> 
> Leg Dir mal ein ordendliches Programm zu oder lass Dir nicht alle Beiträge als Mail senden
> Ist ja schließlich ein Forum hier und kein Livebericht vom Seniorenskat :m


 |muahah: der war gut


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> falsche plattform :g ausserdem iss die nur zum werfen da :g





Wieso, das sind doch Deine Maße oder.;+;+
Gestylt von Herrn Maka..w.
#h#h#h


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man kann das mit den 9,2 mm(cm) auch anders sehen,wa...
hätt ich nie von dir gedacht andy san


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jep, die meinte ich. Gab es irgendwann mal recht preiswert..



immernoch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wieso, das sind doch Deine Maße oder.;+;+
> Gestylt von Herrn Maka..w.
> #h#h#h




|kopfkrat#c|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> man kann das mit den 9,2 mm(cm) auch anders sehen,wa...
> hätt ich nie von dir gedacht andy san



x 18 hast e vergessen man kann nich alles haben :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so jetzt fishtime :m


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih,na da kann ich nicht mithalten....;-)

9,2 cm x 18
alter schwede (oder andy)


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eigentlich meldet der auch nur den "ersten" seit dem letzten Besuch aber irgendwie ist
da gerade der Wurm drin. Whatever hab gerade mein Auto gepackt und morgen nach
Feierabend gehts gen Norden.
Leider ohne Boot aber mit ner Menge Material das für das Boot bzw den Trailer zusammen
gefrickelt werden muss :q


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so jetzt fishtime :m




na dann euch mal guten hunger und dir viel spass bei der zubereitung...


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Eigentlich meldet der auch nur den "ersten" seit dem letzten Besuch aber irgendwie ist
> da gerade der Wurm drin. Whatever hab gerade mein Auto gepackt und morgen nach
> Feierabend gehts gen Norden.
> Leider ohne Boot aber mit ner Menge Material das für das Boot bzw den Trailer zusammen
> gefrickelt werden muss :q



Du glücklicher, dann wünsch ich Dir mal einen netten Angelspaß und viel Petri. Ich muß noch eine Woche warten|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Eigentlich meldet der auch nur den "ersten" seit dem letzten Besuch aber irgendwie ist
> da gerade der Wurm drin. Whatever hab gerade mein Auto gepackt und morgen nach
> Feierabend gehts gen Norden.
> Leider ohne Boot aber mit ner Menge Material das für das Boot bzw den Trailer zusammen
> gefrickelt werden muss :q




Fährst Du zum Fischen gen Norden.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen kai...
bist du eher der nordseeangeler?
ich mein wohnst ja näher an nord als an ostsee oder?....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Fährst Du zum Fischen gen Norden.
> 
> #h#h#h#h



nöööö er will alphorn blasen tun :q:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau Freitag ist Raubfischangeln von meinem Verein 
aus und Samstag wollen wir ein bisschen Basteln.
Vielleicht komm ich dann am Sonntag zu dem Alphörnern...
naja und wenn ich die nicht finde dann gibt es halt Hörnerwhiskey :q

@ Celler

Nö, ich bin da oben aufgewachsen und kenne nur die Ostsee. Diese Nordsee
ist mir eh suspekt, oder habt Ihr schon mal einen Teich gesehen der regelmäßig
leer läuft...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööö er will alphorn blasen tun :q:q:q:q



Ok, Alphorn kenn ich, was ist blasen.........

Soll ja auch noch ein Leben neben der Angelei geben.!!!!!

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ok, Alphorn kenn ich, was ist blasen.........
> 
> Soll ja auch noch ein Leben neben der Angelei geben.!!!!!
> 
> #h#h#h#h



#4|motz:#g


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ok, Alphorn kenn ich, was ist blasen.........
> 
> Soll ja auch noch ein Leben neben der Angelei geben.!!!!!
> 
> #h#h#h#h




man,man,man.
wenn hier der falsche mitliest .....


@kai
da muss ich dir wohl recht geben,hatte das nur gedacht da du ja aus der bremer ecke kommst...


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ok, Alphorn kenn ich, was ist blasen.........
> 
> Soll ja auch noch ein Leben neben der Angelei geben.!!!!!
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Ich schreib nix, sonst hab ich die nächste Nominierung am Ar...


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gehöre erst seit Ende 2004 zu den Norditalienern. 
Und wenn alles glatt geht bin ich ab 2012 wieder im Norden :q


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> man,man,man.
> wenn hier der falsche mitliest .....



Der braucht ja gar nicht mitlesen, die Denunzianten schicken einfach Emails oder PNs. :q Frag mich, ich weiß wie das geht :vik:


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gehöre erst seit Ende 2004 zu den Norditalienern.
> Und wenn alles glatt geht bin ich ab 2012 wieder im Norden :q




achso...
wo ist norditalien und wo ist in deinen augen dann norden?


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Südlich der Elbe fängt Italien an :q


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Der braucht ja gar nicht mitlesen, die Denunzianten schicken einfach Emails oder PNs. :q Frag mich, ich weiß wie das geht :vik:


ah,na dann....
sitzt inner zwickmühle,immer schön aufpassen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööö er will alphorn blasen tun :q:q:q:q




Werden Deine Fische eigentlich im Backofen gegrillt........

#h#h#h


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Südlich der Elbe fängt Italien an :q




und wie kommst darauf?
ist das ein insider oder was?


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, nimm das nicht so ernst


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Werden Deine Fische eigentlich im Backofen gegrillt........
> 
> #h#h#h



ich glaube du willst auch ein duell zwischen schwein und rinderstaek |bigeyes|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und wie kommst darauf?
> ist das ein insider oder was?



hallo matze das weis doch jeder :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist ja übel mit euerm Schreibwahn...|bigeyes:q

Hier ist man mal kurz unterwegs und schon sieben Seiten neu!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich glaube du willst auch ein duell zwischen schwein und rinderstaek |bigeyes|krach:




Falls Du Tom überlebst, stehe ich zur Verfügung.:m:m:m


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Falls Du Tom überlebst, stehe ich zur Verfügung.:m:m:m



Alter vor Schönheit. Du hast die Ehre.:m


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo matze das weis doch jeder :q




ah,ja jetzt verseh ich,oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Männer ich mach Feierabend, wünsche noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah,ja jetzt verseh ich,oder|kopfkrat



oder doch nicht? #c


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschau Kai, schönen Feierabend und schönes WE |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Alter vor Schönheit. Du hast die Ehre.:m




Ok, falls die Vorräte nicht ausreichen, mußt Du aber noch dem Hasi aus dem Fell helfen....
Startwaffen: halbes Schwein auf Toast, Schiebkarre Bratkartoffeln, Eimer Senf und ein Bund Petersilie.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ok, falls die Vorräte nicht ausreichen, mußt Du aber noch dem Hasi aus dem Fell helfen....
> Startwaffen: halbes Schwein auf Toast, Schiebkarre Bratkartoffeln, Eimer Senf und ein Bund Petersilie.
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:



Wat is mit dem Dessert?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat is mit dem Dessert?




Wird er aber nicht erreichen. 
Ansonsten gibt es Sojabratwürste als Dessert.......
Da gibt er von alleine auf.#6#6#6

Du meinst doch hier kein Spezial-Dessert :q:q:q:q, oder.....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat is mit dem Dessert?



und zum dazutrinken hat er auch nix erwähnt :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach, Sonntag werd ich endlich das erste Mal unsere neuen Fischlies probieren...:vik::z

Sind gut gewachsen die Biester!

Schätze die haben jetzt ein Durchschnittsgewicht von 300g!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wird er aber nicht erreichen.
> Ansonsten gibt es Sojabratwürste als Dessert.......
> Da gibt er von alleine auf.#6#6#6
> 
> Du meinst doch hier kein Spezial-Dessert :q:q:q:q, oder.....



WAT FÜRN ZEUCHHHHHHHHHH |bigeyes SOJABRATWURST :v


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> und zum dazutrinken hat er auch nix erwähnt :c




Natürlich Sojamilch....#6#6#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach, Sonntag werd ich endlich das erste Mal unsere neuen Fischlies probieren...:vik::z
> 
> Sind gut gewachsen die Biester!
> 
> Schätze die haben jetzt ein Durchschnittsgewicht von 300g!




Lass aber noch ein paar drinne.....
Wird bestimmt höllischen Spaß machen mit den Kiddies #6#6


#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach, Sonntag werd ich endlich das erste Mal unsere neuen Fischlies probieren...:vik::z
> 
> Sind gut gewachsen die Biester!
> 
> Schätze die haben jetzt ein Durchschnittsgewicht von 300g!


hallo dirk sind wir hier im angelforum oder was |bigeyes 














:q:q:q







nachem urlaub kommt bei mir auch wieder besatz rein.
übrigens den guten hecht haben wir ja auffer wiese frei gelassen und promt gabs die ersten beschwerden :q:q:q hunde wühlen sich beim gassi gehen im hecht im stinkenden :q:q:q:q:q ohhhhhh wie traurig :q:q:q schön für die hunde endlich mal kein douglas:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Natürlich Sojamilch....#6#6#6



|bigeyes:v


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Lass aber noch ein paar drinne.....
> Wird bestimmt höllischen Spaß machen mit den Kiddies #6#6
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h




Na ja, ich werd in 1 1/2 Monaten nicht alle 750 Fische rausfangen...:m

Klar macht das höllischen Spass!

Werde Bilderchen machen!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo dirk sind wir hier im angelforum oder was |bigeyes
> 
> :q:q:q
> 
> ...





Ist doch bestes Hundeparfum...:q


Meiner hätte sich da wahrscheinlich auch drin gesuhlt.#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist doch bestes Hundeparfum...:q
> 
> 
> Meiner hätte sich da wahrscheinlich auch drin gesuhlt.#d



unsere auch aber soweit kam es nich:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur mal so beiläufig erwähnt:

Wir haben jetzt auch nen gut sortierten Getränkemarkt wos legger Duck gibt...:vik:

Grad mal zwei von den neckischen kleinen Kästen mitgenommen!:m


*Prost*#g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> unsere auch aber soweit kam es nich:q:q:q




Wie jetzt, doch nicht Maka..w |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur mal so beiläufig erwähnt:
> 
> Wir haben jetzt auch nen gut sortierten Getränkemarkt wos legger Duck gibt...:vik:
> 
> ...



#6 jupp sind ja nur 8 stück inn. hab vorhin auch noch eine geholt leider sind nun schon 4 stück alle |gr:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> unsere auch aber soweit kam es nich:q:q:q



Nö, die hab ich mir ja auch vorher gegriffen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, doch nicht Maka..w |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




Ralf biste waffengeil, oder was???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, doch nicht Maka..w |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



für weite sachen andere eisen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, die hab ich mir ja auch vorher gegriffen :m



|muahah:|sagnix

|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ute |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ralf biste waffengeil, oder was???




wie davon redest du alder indianer :q#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ralf biste waffengeil, oder was???



Ne, absolut nicht. 
Hab schon seit 20 Jahren, nach meiner BGS Karriere, keine Waffen mehr getragen.
Aber so kann man rausleiern, wat die Leut's so unterm Kopfkissen liegen haben :q:q:q:q
Haben uns ja nur über Andy's Kaliber 9,2mmx18mmunterhalten.!!!!!!!!!


#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ne, absolut nicht.
> Hab schon seit 20 Jahren, nach meiner BGS Karriere, keine Waffen mehr getragen.
> Aber so kann man rausleiern, wat die Leut's so unterm Kopfkissen liegen haben :q:q:q:q
> 
> ...



hallo unterm kopfkissen haben wir unsere bank ( nich die parkbank)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo unterm kopfkissen haben wir unsere bank ( nich die parkbank)



das meinst du das du da was rausleiern kannst


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Grins. Ich wurde entdeckt. 
Bis man sich hier durchgelesen hat, dauert ewtas.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ne, absolut nicht.
> Hab schon seit 20 Jahren, nach meiner BGS Karriere, keine Waffen mehr getragen.
> Aber so kann man rausleiern, wat die Leut's so unterm Kopfkissen liegen haben :q:q:q:q
> Haben uns ja nur über Andy's Kaliber 9,2mmx18mmunterhalten.!!!!!!!!!
> ...



250 x 50mm meinste #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Grins. Ich wurde entdeckt.
> Bis man sich hier durchgelesen hat, dauert ewtas.




richtich wir sehen alles|bigeyes
lass dir zeit beim lesen hier gibbet viele irre angler oder soooo:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> das meinst du das du da was rausleiern kannst




Natürlich, würde was von Eurer Bank nehmen. 
Nicht das Du noch Kopfschmerzen beim Schlafen kriegst.:m


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Grins. Ich wurde entdeckt.
> Bis man sich hier durchgelesen hat, dauert ewtas.




Dann hüpf mal schnell von Marcos Schoß und ließ etwas schneller. Sind nur knapp 15880 Beiträge:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Natürlich, würde was von Eurer Bank nehmen.
> Nicht das Du noch Kopfschmerzen beim Schlafen kriegst.:m



hatten wir das thema aspirin heute nich schonmal |kopfkrat wat meinste warum ich dat zeuch billiger brauche als es dat hir bei uns gibbet:q die masse machts wat ich so brauche:q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann hüpf mal schnell von Marcos Schoß und ließ etwas schneller. Sind nur knapp 15880 Beiträge:m




Les, les, les.

:q :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> 250 x 50mm meinste #6




Vor kurzem war der Gartenschlauch aber noch 160mm x 50mm.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann hüpf mal schnell von Marcos Schoß und ließ etwas schneller. Sind nur knapp 15880 Beiträge:m




gugst du mal auffe uhr |bigeyes um die zeit sitzt niemand mehr auf irgendwelchen schößen:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Grins. Ich wurde entdeckt.
> Bis man sich hier durchgelesen hat, dauert ewtas.




Utchen, warste wieder bei uns schnüssen, oder wat???:m


Einfach mal mitsabbeln, lesen kannste immer noch!


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich wir sehen alles|bigeyes
> lass dir zeit beim lesen hier gibbet viele irre angler oder soooo:q




Hatte heute morgen auch schon reingeschaut.
Aber man darf Euch ja keinen halben Tag aus dem Auge lassen. Und schon sind wieder viele, viele seiten voll geschrieben. |wavey:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> gugst du mal auffe uhr |bigeyes um die zeit sitzt niemand mehr auf irgendwelchen schößen:q



Gugst Du mal in anderen Trööts.... Da schon:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Vor kurzem war der Gartenschlauch aber noch 160mm x 50mm.



hallo er wächst nie aus .muß ab und an mal abgeknabbert werden um wieder normale maße anzunehmen:q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> gugst du mal auffe uhr |bigeyes um die zeit sitzt niemand mehr auf irgendwelchen schößen:q



Grins.
nemles hat noch woanders gelesen. ^^:l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gugst Du mal in anderen Trööts.... Da schon:m



link ??????


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Utchen, warste wieder bei uns schnüssen, oder wat???:m
> 
> 
> Einfach mal mitsabbeln, lesen kannste immer noch!



Hi Dirki, ^^

lernen kann man hier auch nicht soo viel. Hier schreibt man sich die Finger wund :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Grins.
> nemles hat noch woanders gelesen. ^^:l



jupp der hat ja auch 3 augen:q


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hatte heute morgen auch schon reingeschaut.
> Aber man darf Euch ja keinen halben Tag aus dem Auge lassen. Und schon sind wieder viele, viele seiten voll geschrieben. |wavey:



Hab ich Dich ja am Se schon vorgewarnt. Alle bekloppt hier, aber liebenswert.


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> link ??????






 Anglerboard.de  	> Meeresangeln   	> Brandungsangeln 

 * 	 Brandungsangeln in Dahme  *


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hi Dirki, ^^
> 
> lernen kann man hier auch nicht soo viel. Hier schreibt man sich die Finger wund :vik:


Wenn Du lernen willst, komm einfach mit Angeln.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Südlich der Elbe fängt Italien an :q


 


celler schrieb:


> und wie kommst darauf?
> ist das ein *insider* oder was?


 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

..dat ist jawohl der Knaller des Abends, danke Matze, ich lieg' auf'm Boden vor Lachen :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hi Dirki, ^^
> 
> lernen kann man hier auch nicht soo viel. Hier schreibt man sich die Finger wund :vik:



wie hier kann man(N) nich lernen |bigeyes na denn schu dir mal im nachbartrööt die whiskey diskussion an da staunte ich sogar


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn Du lernen willst, komm einfach mit Angeln.#6




Wann und Wo? |jump:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ute

MFT heißt ja auch noch  "Mächtig Flinke Tipper"

:m:m:m:m


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was denn??
Lesen jetzt alle den anderen Trööt?
Ich habe nichts mehr zum lesen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Anglerboard.de      > Meeresangeln       > Brandungsangeln
> 
> *      Brandungsangeln in Dahme  *




ah jetzt ja ich verstehe :q  wie niedlich:k


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @ Ute
> 
> MFT heißt ja auch noch  "Mächtig Flinke Tipper"
> 
> :m:m:m:m




Tipper?
Ach ja! 
Auf der Tastatur.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Was denn??
> Lesen jetzt alle den anderen Trööt?
> Ich habe nichts mehr zum lesen.



moment doch gleich bin ja schonwieder da . |wavey:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Was denn??
> Lesen jetzt alle den anderen Trööt?
> Ich habe nichts mehr zum lesen.



Sieht so aus :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> @ Ute
> 
> MFT heißt ja auch noch  "Mächtig Flinke Tipper"
> 
> :m:m:m:m



soooooo mißbrauch des namen kostet einen  #4|znaika: gugst du statut


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wart, wart.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Wart, wart.



gib mir mal zündstoff :qdann leg ich los:vik:


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> soooooo mißbrauch des namen kostet einen  #4|znaika: gugst du statut




Schreib mir doch ganz leise
Was heißt denn so MFT? #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Schreib mir doch ganz leise
> Was heißt denn so MFT? #d



mein forellen teich :q oder sooooo:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> soooooo mißbrauch des namen kostet einen #4|znaika: gugst du statut


 
..dat wird mit zugucken während wir Witzky vernichten, nicht unter 5 Partys bestraft :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> soooooo mißbrauch des namen kostet einen  #4|znaika: gugst du statut



Zeigst Du mir Copyright oder eingetragenen Namen, ansonsten tragen wir das beim Duell auch gleich mit aus...

Denk ans Soja.....:q:q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..dat wird mit zugucken während wir Witzky vernichten, nicht unter 5 Partys bestraft :m




Ist Bacardi auch erlaubt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Schreib mir doch ganz leise
> Was heißt denn so MFT? #d


 
Nabend Ute 
bitte keine Abkürzungsentschlüsselungen mehr....


MEERESANGLER-FRÜHSCHNACK-TEAM​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Zeigst Du mir Copyright oder eingetragenen Namen, ansonsten tragen wir das beim Duell auch gleich mit aus...
> 
> Denk ans Soja.....:q:q



hau mich aaaab von agger mit dein soja :v du hast gewonnen :g blos kein soja inn meine subbe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Ist Bacardi auch erlaubt?



selbstverständlichhh#6


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MEERESANGLER-FRÜHSCHNACK-TEAM​


Schlag an die Stirn..........


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> selbstverständlichhh#6




Dann mach ich mit.#6 |wavey:


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Schlag an die Stirn..........



Naja, wir wollten es nicht zu einfach machen... Soll ruhig jeder etwas drüber nachdenken..:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Zeigst Du mir Copyright oder eingetragenen Namen, ansonsten tragen wir das beim Duell auch gleich mit aus...
> 
> Denk ans Soja.....:q:q


 


Ute schrieb:


> Ist Bacardi auch erlaubt?


 
..beim Vollzug der Strafe kommt nur anständiges Zeug ins Glas, sorry :q:q:q

Selbstverständlich kommen nebenbei auch Mischgetränke im Einsatz


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> MEERESANGLER-FRÜHSCHNACK-TEAM​
> 
> 
> Schlag an die Stirn..........




tus nich! dat gibbet erhöhten konsum von apirin


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..beim Vollzug der Strafe kommt nur anständiges Zeug ins Glas, sorry :q:q:q




Das ist was anstäniges.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hau mich aaaab von agger mit dein soja :v du hast gewonnen :g blos kein soja inn meine subbe




Ok, machen wir einen Kompromiss.#6#6

Wir nehmen Grünkern-Burger und Brottrunk.:q:q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> tus nich! dat gibbet erhöhten konsum von apirin



Ach ja.
Asirin.
Hab ich noch heute morgen gelesen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..beim Vollzug der Strafe kommt nur anständiges Zeug ins Glas, sorry :q:q:q



ach nu guck da spricht der kenner .und wat hat er auffer ersten pardy geschlürft |kopfkrat war da nich wat von dem legger getränk das der celler eingeführt hat |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat 



ja ja ich war zwar hin aber weis allet wat ich so durch den kopf geschlürft habe :q:q:q:q und du auch :q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach nu guck da spricht der kenner .und wat hat er auffer ersten pardy geschlürft |kopfkrat war da nich wat von dem legger getränk das der celler eingeführt hat |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ja ja ich war zwar hin aber weis allet wat ich so durch den kopf geschlürft habe :q:q:q:q und du auch :q



Erzähl mal mehr! :q :q :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Ach ja.
> Asirin.
> Hab ich noch heute morgen gelesen.



hat sich doch da meine tastatur wieder quer gestellt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr! :q :q :q



lieber nich:q geleckt hat er:q und da iss nu wahre liebe draus geworden :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach nu guck da spricht der kenner .und wat hat er auffer ersten pardy geschlürft |kopfkrat war da nich wat von dem legger getränk das der celler eingeführt hat |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ja ja ich war zwar hin aber weis allet wat ich so durch den kopf geschlürft habe :q:q:q:q und du auch :q



Wie denn jetzt, geschlürft oder eingeführt#d#d


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hat sich doch da meine tastatur wieder quer gestellt :q




Reich dir meine. :k


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geschlürft oder eingeführt oder geleckt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Das ist was anstäniges.


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat jain :q:q:q



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach nu guck da spricht der kenner .und wat hat er auffer ersten pardy geschlürft |kopfkrat war da nich wat von dem legger getränk das der celler eingeführt hat |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ja ja ich war zwar hin aber weis allet wat ich so durch den kopf geschlürft habe :q:q:q:q und du auch :q


 
ich kann mich nicht mal mehr an die 2te Runde erinnern und Du verlangst von mir, mich ans quergetrinke der Ultimativen ersten Runde zu erinnern #d:g##


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie denn jetzt, geschlürft oder eingeführt#d#d



wat meinste denn mit den rot hervorgerufenden worten |evil:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Reich dir meine. :k



donkeschööön .hoffendlich kommt sie mit meinen schnellen fingern klar :q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> donkeschööön .hoffendlich kommt sie mit meinen schnellen fingern klar :q



Bring sie zum kochen#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> geschlürft oder eingeführt oder geleckt?



ja nee schon klar :q gut das ich anständig erzogen bin und somit nich weis wat du meinst  :q


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Bring sie zum kochen#6




:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> lieber nich:q geleckt hat er:q und da iss nu wahre liebe draus geworden :q


 
iss klar, erzähl mal mehr Doppeldeutigkeiten, nicht das hier jetzt irgendwer denkt, ich wär mit matze und 'nem legger Getränk, ums Eck was geleckt,geschleckt oder sonst irgendwas gemacht hätte, morgen ließt Kati das hier zufällig und ich bin dran :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wat meinste denn mit den rot hervorgerufenden worten |evil:




Sich dumm stellen wird aber auch mit Witzky Entzug bestraft.

:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat jain :q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ich kann mich nicht mal mehr an die 2te Runde errinern und Du verlangst von mir, mich ans quergetrinke von der Ultimativen ersten Runde zu entsinnen #d:g##



keine panik wenn du einen film haben möchtest erzähle ich ihn dir gerne. machste einfach die augen zu und du siehst die bider :q:q:q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> iss klar, erzähl mal mehr Doppeldeutigkeiten, nicht das hier jetzt irgendwer denkt, ich wär mit matze und 'nem legger Getränk, ums Eck was geleckt,geschleckt oder sonst irgendwas gemacht hätte, morgen ließt Kati das hier zufällig und ich bin dran :vik::vik::vik:




lieg auf dem Boden und mir tut der Bauch weh vor Lachen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Bring sie zum kochen#6



neeee dat lassen wir lieber hast schonmal weichet plastik gefühlt:q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ja nee schon klar :q gut das ich anständig erzogen bin und somit nich weis wat du meinst  :q




gut erzogene Jungs sind gerne gesehen.:l


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



mft papa andy0209 schrieb:


> neeee dat lassen wir lieber hast schonmal weichet plastik gefühlt:q




nöööh


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> iss klar, erzähl mal mehr Doppeldeutigkeiten, nicht das hier jetzt irgendwer denkt, ich wär mit matze und 'nem legger Getränk, ums Eck was geleckt,geschleckt oder sonst irgendwas gemacht hätte, morgen ließt Kati das hier zufällig und ich bin dran :vik::vik::vik:



ups |muahah: liege auch gerade flach vor lachen :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muss euch jetzt verlassen.
Muss ins Bettchen.
Mein Mann wartet schon die ganze Zeit.
Wollte ja nur mal kurz .......................................


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



ute schrieb:


> gut erzogene jungs sind gerne gesehen.:l




wo????


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> keine panik wenn du einen film haben möchtest erzähle ich ihn dir gerne. machste einfach die augen zu und du siehst die bider :q:q:q


 
ne laß mal, ich steh immernoch unter Schock, als Tom mitten in Runde2 plötzlich rauchend in seinem Auto saß, wo er ne Minute vorher noch friedlich seinen Rausch "an/ausgeschlafen" hat :q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wo????




Na, beim angeln und so.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Muss euch jetzt verlassen.
> Muss ins Bettchen.
> Mein Mann wartet schon die ganze Zeit.
> Wollte ja nur mal kurz .......................................


na denn gutes nächle mein frauchen schneit auch gleich ein.
schau ruhig mal öfter rein  |wavey:
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne laß mal, ich steh immernoch unter Schock, als Tom mitten in Runde2 plötzlich rauchend in seinem Auto saß, wo er ne Minute vorher noch friedlich seinen Rausch "an/ausgeschlafen" hat :q


|muahah: hör auf jetzt  ich kann nich mehr :q


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn gutes nächle mein frauchen schneit auch gleich ein.
> schau ruhig mal öfter rein  |wavey:
> greez
> andy




Mach ich.:l
By.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Muss euch jetzt verlassen.
> Muss ins Bettchen.
> Mein Mann wartet schon die ganze Zeit.
> Wollte ja nur mal kurz .......................................




|gutenach|gutenach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Na, beim angeln und so.




|rotwerden


----------



## nemles (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, dann ein gutes Nächtle.|wavey:


Ich setz mir dann noch mal Kopflauscher auf und gehe dann auch mal in die Falle#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, dann ein gutes Nächtle.|wavey:
> 
> 
> Ich setz mir dann noch mal Kopflauscher auf und gehe dann ach mal in die Falle#6



hau rein tom bis morgen |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> lieber nich:q geleckt hat er:q und da iss nu wahre liebe draus geworden :q



Oh Oh!|bigeyes

Andy, was les ich denn da???|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Werde mich mal der Champions League zuwenden.
Werder hat gerade zum 1:1 ausgeglichen, scheint jetzt spannend zu werden.

Bis morgen früh.


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat is den hier los da is man mal ne std weg und ihr meiselt hier über 10seiten voll respect


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Oh!|bigeyes
> 
> Andy, was les ich denn da???|kopfkrat



im gesicht von kati meinte ich so mit zunge an zunge reiben uns so .so wies bei uns auch vor  etlichen jahren war :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Werde mich mal der Champions League zuwenden.
> Werder hat gerade zum 1:1 ausgeglichen, scheint jetzt spannend zu werden.
> 
> Bis morgen früh.



um was gehts da eigendlich um dorsche auffen kutter oder was |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> im gesicht von kati meinte ich so mit zunge an zunge reiben uns so .so wies bei uns auch vor  etlichen jahren war :q




Wer? Du???|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hau auch ab, ich hoffe nur morgen kann ich ins verlängerte WE nach SAW starten und muss nicht am Sonnabend Arbeiten, naja ist halt kein Wunschkonzert, aber schön wärs schon 
@Andy, ansonsten erwarte ich, das Du die Biervorräte bis zu meinem erscheinen am Sa Nachmittag verteidigst, bis zum letzten Mann  

cu Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> im gesicht von kati meinte ich so mit zunge an zunge reiben uns so .so wies bei uns auch vor  etlichen jahren war :q



Du kennst Chris schon seit etlichen Jahren|uhoh:|uhoh:

und wech


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was ist hier eigentlich los???|rolleyes

Hier kommt mer ja gar nimmer hinterher...#t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hau auch ab, ich hoffe nur morgen kann ich ins verlängerte WE nach SAW starten und muss nicht am Sonnabend Arbeiten, naja ist halt kein Wunschkonzert, aber schön wärs schon
> @Andy, ansonsten erwarte ich, das Du die Biervorräte bis zu meinem erscheinen am Sa Nachmittag verteidigst, bis zum letzten Mann
> 
> cu Chris



zu befehl herr general wird verteidigt bis aufs blut #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wer? Du???|bigeyes


 
:e   :q


----------



## Franky D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was ist hier eigentlich los???|rolleyes
> 
> Hier kommt mer ja gar nimmer hinterher...#t


 
so schauts aus da biste mal kurz weg und musst ein halben roman lesen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Du kennst Chris schon seit etlichen Jahren|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> und wech




zeische fehler gemacht #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Nacht Leute!|wavey:

Ich mach mich jetzt zum Lizchen.
Erwachsenenspielzeit fängt gleich an...:l

Bis morgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Leute!|wavey:
> 
> Ich mach mich jetzt zum Lizchen.
> Erwachsenenspielzeit fängt gleich an...:l
> ...



jupp reingehauen aber immer schick inne hände klatschen und pfeifen dirk
 |wavey:
bis morgen


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Du kennst Chris schon seit etlichen Jahren|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> und wech


 
..dat kann man so sagen, aber Zungenküsse unter Männers gibbet bei mir nur nach übermäßigem Absynth Genuß und bleibt auch in der Familie, angeblich Cousin und Schwager #c man weiß es nicht, ich zumindest nicht :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so und ich bin auch wech 
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
bis morgen männers


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Leute!|wavey:
> 
> Ich mach mich jetzt zum Lizchen.
> Erwachsenenspielzeit fängt gleich an...:l
> ...




Gut's Nächtle,

schönen Gruß an Liz.


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris bevor du jetzt abhaust erklär mir die italiener geschichte nochmal....

vielleicht sollten wir hier in unserem mft auch mal wieder bisschen was über den sinn des thread schreiben,nicht das hier noch ärger gibt und wir verschoben werden...


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> chris bevor du jetzt abhaust erklär mir die italiener geschichte nochmal....
> 
> vielleicht sollten wir hier in unserem mft auch mal wieder bisschen was über den sinn des thread schreiben,nicht das hier noch ärger gibt und wir verschoben werden...




Matze, mein Hase!|wavey:

Der Sinn des Trööts ist zu schnacken...:q


und das tun wir hier!:m


So jetzt aber, bis morgen!


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erklär du mir doch nochmal schnell den italien sinn,dirk...


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder ist kai wirklich in italien?


----------



## Macker (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler Ich versuche es mal Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein also im Norden 1 stunde bis Dänemark.
Wenn Ich 45min nach Süden Fahre bin Ich vorm Brennertunnel (Elbtunnel) wenn man da durch ist bin Ich jeden Tag im Hafen als Entwicklungshelfer ist man schon Im Süden aber noch 2 std Nördlich von Bremen (Kreiswehrersatzamt Palermo Süd) also fängt Südlich der Elbe Italien an das geht dann bis in die Nord Türkei (Hauptstadt München) so weiter.
Ich hoffe du kommst mit meinen nicht so ernstgemeinten Erklärungen klar. 

Gruß Jörg der hier niemanden zunahe treten möchte.:m


----------



## Ute (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen!!|wavey:
Mein Kleiner hat mich schon um 5 Uhr geweckt. :c
Jetzt schläft er selig in meinem Bett und ich mußte doch mal nach schauen, was ihr gestern noch so getrieben habt.


----------



## celler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @ Celler Ich versuche es mal Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein also im Norden 1 stunde bis Dänemark.
> Wenn Ich 45min nach Süden Fahre bin Ich vorm Brennertunnel (Elbtunnel) wenn man da durch ist bin Ich jeden Tag im Hafen als Entwicklungshelfer ist man schon Im Süden aber noch 2 std Nördlich von Bremen (Kreiswehrersatzamt Palermo Süd) also fängt Südlich der Elbe Italien an das geht dann bis in die Nord Türkei (Hauptstadt München) so weiter.
> Ich hoffe du kommst mit meinen nicht so ernstgemeinten Erklärungen klar.
> 
> Gruß Jörg der hier niemanden zunahe treten möchte.:m



moin erstmal..
vielleicht sollt ich meine nachrichten alle schnell löschen ;-9
wusst nicht das man so denken soll ;-)
werd jetzt des öfteren mal umdenken vielleicht versteh ich dann auch so einige andere sachen ;-)


----------



## celler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alter schwede hier ist ja richtig was los.
moin @all sag ich einfach mal...


----------



## Macker (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Ist Norddeutscher Humor der ist Feinsinnig des halb gehen wir ja angeblich zum Lachen in den Keller.
Aber in echt gehn wir nur in den Keller weil da Schnappes und Bier steht.
Gruß jörg
Ach ja Kartoffeln sind auch im Keller


----------



## celler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Das Ist Norddeutscher Humor der ist Feinsinnig des halb gehen wir ja angeblich zum Lachen in den Keller.
> Aber in echt gehn wir nur in den Keller weil da Schnappes und Bier steht.
> Gruß jörg
> Ach ja Kartoffeln sind auch im Keller




:m ah ich verstehe 

und sonst,wat treibt dich in der früh ins netz?


----------



## Macker (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Arbeite Normalerweise nur Nachtschicht und habe jetzt 2 tage Frei da klappt das noch nich mit dem Pennen.

Gruß jörg


----------



## celler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann können wir uns ja die hand reichen.
ich komme gerade aus der nachtschicht,kann auch nicht pennen.....

darf sogar zur strafe,da die arbeitstage in unsrer firma erst morgens um 6 anfangen,heute abend nochmal los.
sprich alle anderen haben 4 tage woche und ich 5 tage :-(


----------



## celler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt mal ne ganz andere frage.
was zahlt ihr so im durchschitt für ein jigkopf in der 5/0 grösse mit 72 gr?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin 
gut erklärt jörg da ich ja nun auch norditaliener bin (zwangsweise versteht sich) aber eigendlich norddeutscher gehe ich immernoch zum lachen in den keller :q das steckt wohl im blut :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne ganz andere frage.
> was zahlt ihr so im durchschitt für ein jigkopf in der 5/0 grösse mit 72 gr?



ups da warte mal bis dirk da iss der hat da mit sicherheit ne antwort drauf #6


----------



## celler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen mft papa...
jo,dirk hat da bestimmt ne antwort drauf.
hab mir jetzt nämlich bei 1...2...3... welche gekauft und bin der mienung sie sind recht günstig gewesen und von der quali sehen sie auch recht gut aus...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und kostenpunkt inkl. versand ?


----------



## celler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab für insgesamt 30 stück(5 mal jeweils)
5/0 60 gr,72 gr,84 gr
6/0 60 gr,72 gr,84 gr

inkl versand 18 euro bezahlt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hab für insgesamt 30 stück(5 mal jeweils)
> 5/0 60 gr,72 gr,84 gr
> 6/0 60 gr,72 gr,84 gr
> 
> inkl versand 18 euro bezahlt



gut dann brauchste nich grübeln das weis sogar ich das du da nen schnäppchen gemacht hast.normal mußt du mindestens 1-2 euro oder mehr pro stück einrechen so kosten sie zumindest bei uns doppelpack glaub ich 3,95


----------



## celler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin ich nämlich auch der meinung.
wollt auch schon mehr einkaufen,aber naja,hab mit ihm ja noch kontakt.
wenn ich will krieg ich auch bestimmt noch mehr...

so werd mich dann mal hin hauen....
schreibt nicht wieder soviel ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> bin ich nämlich auch der meinung.
> wollt auch schon mehr einkaufen,aber naja,hab mit ihm ja noch kontakt.
> wenn ich will krieg ich auch bestimmt noch mehr...
> 
> ...



alles klar bis denne |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jörg und dirk |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

good morning at all !!!! |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai |wavey:


----------



## bo74 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin andy . hab das gestern nicht mehr geschafft . musste den bub aus der kita holen . meine frau musst länger arbeiten


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nich so tragisch bin ja nacher wieder da so in c.a. 2 stunden


----------



## bo74 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nich so tragisch bin ja nacher wieder da so in c.a. 2 stunden


 
na mal schauen wie es heute zeitlich aussieht .is voll das scheiß wetter wollte eigentlich mal den hechten in der jeetze nachstellen . aber bei dem wetter hab ich kein bock


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> na mal schauen wie es heute zeitlich aussieht .is voll das scheiß wetter wollte eigentlich mal den hechten in der jeetze nachstellen . aber bei dem wetter hab ich kein bock



halllllloooooo wo bist du |bigeyes also c.a. 10 km weiter richtung salzwedel iss top wetter ein bissel windig aber das soll sich ja auchnoch geben


----------



## bo74 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> halllllloooooo wo bist du |bigeyes also c.a. 10 km weiter richtung salzwedel iss top wetter ein bissel windig aber das soll sich ja auchnoch geben


 
bischen wind ist gut . bei meinem gewicht flieg icg fast weg lach ..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> bischen wind ist gut . bei meinem gewicht flieg icg fast weg lach ..



|kopfkrat ja nee schon klar hätte da nen anker für dich :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ dirk antwortversuch die zweite :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> erklär du mir doch nochmal schnell den italien sinn,dirk...




Moin allerseits!|wavey:


Matze, das ist so:

Die Norddeutschen an sich sind seit vielen tausend Jahren ein ganz besonderes Völkchen.
Das Leben, das ja in der Mitte Deutschlands entstand, hat diesen Menschen damals übel mitgespielt!
Bei unseren Urahnen wurde nämlich gnadenlos das Erbmaterial ausgesondert.
Nur die schlauesten, schönsten und begabtesten der Urmenschen durften im Inland bleiben.
Alles, was ein nicht wirklich ansprechendes Äußeres hatte, wurde in die Berge gejagt. Je hässlicher, desto weiter!
Und alles, was im Kopf nicht ganz so helle war, du ahnst es wahrscheinlich, wurde in den Norden geschickt! Ja, auch hier galt dann, je tumber, desto weiter...
So entwickelte sich dann über tausende von Jahren ein ganz besonderer Schlag Menschen, die aber wunderbar mit dem platten, eintönigen Land an der Küste zurecht kamen.
Gut, von der einfachen Art und der Sprache her, für normale Menschen manchmal etwas schwer zu verstehen, aber ansich relativ harmlos!

Das mit dieser Italienphobie ist ganz leicht erklärt! 
Man hat den Norddeutschen, die ja auch im Norden bleiben sollten (stell dir mal vor was passieren würde, wenn sich Hässlich und Tumb paaren würden), von klein auf vor den Menschen im Inland Angst gemacht!
Deshalb ist auch heute noch eine angeborene Scheu vor uns hochdeutsch sprechenden und gut aussehenden Menschen vorhanden.
Doch diese Scheu verliert der Norddeutsche relativ schnell, wenn man sich etwas seiner einfachen Sprache und Art anpasst.
Wegen dem flachen Land und dem Meeresspiegel hat sich im Norden auch ganz lange der Glauben gehalten, dass die Erde ein Scheibe ist.
Erst jetzt, so seit Beginn des 20.sten Jahrhunderts beginnt so langsam ein anderes Denken!
Langsam eben, aber es entwickelt sich!

Und das kommt von der vielen Entwicklungshilfe, die wir Mitteldeutschen an unsere Küsten fließen lassen...

Laut Forschungsergebnissen sollen die Küstenbewohner irgendwann, in den nächsten 4000 Jahren, soviel Intelligenz besitzen, dass sie selbständig das Kreuzworträtsel der Bildzeitung lösen können!

Die Menschheit kann also gespannt sein.










Nicht sogut lief es allerdings in den Bergen!|uhoh:

Die hässlichen Menschen trafen nämlich auf den Jeti!
Und so entstand dann der Österreicher....

Doch das ist eine andere Geschichte!













*
!!!Achtung Achtung!!!

Ist nur Spass, gelle!:q
*


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @ dirk antwortversuch die zweite :q




Moin!:m

Hab nur mal eben was erklären müssen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*


MFT-Dirk schrieb:



			Moin allerseits!|wavey:


Matze, das ist so:

Die Norddeutschen an sich sind seit vielen tausend Jahren ein ganz besonderes Völkchen.
Das Leben, das ja in der Mitte Deutschlands entstand, hat diesen Menschen damals übel mitgespielt!
Bei unseren Urahnen wurde nämlich gnadenlos das Erbmaterial ausgesondert.
Nur die schlauesten, schönsten und begabtesten der Urmenschen durften im Inland bleiben.
Alles, was ein nicht wirklich ansprechendes Äußeres hatte, wurde in die Berge gejagt. Je hässlicher, desto weiter!
Und alles, was im Kopf nicht ganz so helle war, du ahnst es wahrscheinlich, wurde in den Norden geschickt! Ja, auch hier galt dann, je tumber, desto weiter...
So entwickelte sich dann über tausende von Jahren ein ganz besonderer Schlag Menschen, die aber wunderbar mit dem platten, eintönigen Land an der Küste zurecht kamen.
Gut, von der einfachen Art und der Sprache her, für normale Menschen manchmal etwas schwer zu verstehen, aber ansich relativ harmlos!

Das mit dieser Italienphobie ist ganz leicht erklärt! 
Man hat den Norddeutschen, die ja auch im Norden bleiben sollten (stell dir mal vor was passieren würde, wenn sich Hässlich und Tumb paaren würden), von klein auf vor den Menschen im Inland Angst gemacht!
Deshalb ist auch heute noch eine angeborene Scheu vor uns hochdeutsch sprechenden und gut aussehenden Menschen vorhanden.
Doch diese Scheu verliert der Norddeutsche relativ schnell, wenn man sich etwas seiner einfachen Sprache und Art anpasst.
Wegen dem flachen Land und dem Meeresspiegel hat sich im Norden auch ganz lange der Glauben gehalten, dass die Erde ein Scheibe ist.
Erst jetzt, so seit Beginn des 20.sten Jahrhunderts beginnt so langsam ein anderes Denken!
Langsam eben, aber es entwickelt sich!

Und das kommt von der vielen Entwicklungshilfe, die wir Mitteldeutschen an unsere Küsten fließen lassen...

Laut Forschungsergebnissen sollen die Küstenbewohner irgendwann, in den nächsten 4000 Jahren, soviel Intelligenz besitzen, dass sie selbständig das Kreuzworträtsel der Bildzeitung lösen können!

Die Menschheit kann also gespannt sein.










Nicht sogut lief es allerdings in den Bergen!|uhoh:

Die hässlichen Menschen trafen nämlich auf den Jeti!
Und so entstand dann der Österreicher....

Doch das ist eine andere Geschichte!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *
> !!!Achtung Achtung!!!
> 
> Ist nur Spass, gelle!:q
> *




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: ich schmeiß mich inne ecke .was hast du denn für bewustseinserweiterne sachen zum frühstück eingenommen :q:q:q:q:q:q


au au wenn das nich wieder treibstoff für ne harte diskussion ist :q:q:q

*nagut denn mal alles ein wenig anheizen*


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hab für insgesamt 30 stück(5 mal jeweils)
> 5/0 60 gr,72 gr,84 gr
> 6/0 60 gr,72 gr,84 gr
> 
> inkl versand 18 euro bezahlt




Da kannste nix sagen!:m

Zeig mal ein Bild...


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: ich schmeiß mich inne ecke .was hast du denn für bewustseinserweiterne sachen zum frühstück eingenommen :q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> *Sowas brauch ich nicht!
> Waren ja nur die Fakten...:q
> ...




Da freu ich mir schon drauf!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so dirk soeben kam in den nachrichten das riesen plakate mit einem italiener am elbtunneleingang richtung norddeutschland aufgehangen wurden.du ahnst was du angerichtet hast.schade das unsere gemeinsamen angelausflüge ein so trauriges ende nehmen mußte:q:q:q naja wir sehen uns  am bergsee gen österreich:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*


MFT-Dirk schrieb:



			Moin allerseits!|wavey:


Matze, das ist so:

Die Norddeutschen an sich sind seit vielen tausend Jahren ein ganz besonderes Völkchen.
Das Leben, das ja in der Mitte Deutschlands entstand, hat diesen Menschen damals übel mitgespielt!
Bei unseren Urahnen wurde nämlich gnadenlos das Erbmaterial ausgesondert.
Nur die schlauesten, schönsten und begabtesten der Urmenschen durften im Inland bleiben.
Alles, was ein nicht wirklich ansprechendes Äußeres hatte, wurde in die Berge gejagt. Je hässlicher, desto weiter!
Und alles, was im Kopf nicht ganz so helle war, du ahnst es wahrscheinlich, wurde in den Norden geschickt! Ja, auch hier galt dann, je tumber, desto weiter...
So entwickelte sich dann über tausende von Jahren ein ganz besonderer Schlag Menschen, die aber wunderbar mit dem platten, eintönigen Land an der Küste zurecht kamen.
Gut, von der einfachen Art und der Sprache her, für normale Menschen manchmal etwas schwer zu verstehen, aber ansich relativ harmlos!

Das mit dieser Italienphobie ist ganz leicht erklärt! 
Man hat den Norddeutschen, die ja auch im Norden bleiben sollten (stell dir mal vor was passieren würde, wenn sich Hässlich und Tumb paaren würden), von klein auf vor den Menschen im Inland Angst gemacht!
Deshalb ist auch heute noch eine angeborene Scheu vor uns hochdeutsch sprechenden und gut aussehenden Menschen vorhanden.
Doch diese Scheu verliert der Norddeutsche relativ schnell, wenn man sich etwas seiner einfachen Sprache und Art anpasst.
Wegen dem flachen Land und dem Meeresspiegel hat sich im Norden auch ganz lange der Glauben gehalten, dass die Erde ein Scheibe ist.
Erst jetzt, so seit Beginn des 20.sten Jahrhunderts beginnt so langsam ein anderes Denken!
Langsam eben, aber es entwickelt sich!

Und das kommt von der vielen Entwicklungshilfe, die wir Mitteldeutschen an unsere Küsten fließen lassen...

Laut Forschungsergebnissen sollen die Küstenbewohner irgendwann, in den nächsten 4000 Jahren, soviel Intelligenz besitzen, dass sie selbständig das Kreuzworträtsel der Bildzeitung lösen können!

Die Menschheit kann also gespannt sein.










Nicht sogut lief es allerdings in den Bergen!|uhoh:

Die hässlichen Menschen trafen nämlich auf den Jeti!
Und so entstand dann der Österreicher....

Doch das ist eine andere Geschichte!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *
> !!!Achtung Achtung!!!
> 
> Ist nur Spass, gelle!:q
> *



*nagut dann heizen wir die sache mal ein wenig an*:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *nagut dann heizen wir die sache mal ein wenig an*:vik:




Ich hab doch nur mal die Wahrheit sagen müssen...:q


----------



## Macker (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk Also Ich fand meine Erklärung Einfacher, aber wenn Ich so über deine Nachdenke könnte da auch ein fünkchen Wahrheit bei sein.
 Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q :q :q Sehr gut erklärt Dirk! :q :q :q

























Auch wenn ich Dir dafür jetzt ne Sperre reindrücken muss 












































(auch nur Spaß :q )


----------



## nemles (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> :q :q :q Sehr gut erklärt Dirk! :q :q :q
> Auch wenn ich Dir dafür jetzt ne Sperre reindrücken muss
> 
> (auch nur Spaß :q )



Schade, klarer Verstoß gegen
§ 5 der Boardregeln
Absatz 1. Punkt
c) verleumderisch

weil, Du hast vergessen, zu erwähnen, daß damals bei den Umsiedelungen die Kranken und Fußlahmen beider Fraktionen in einer Gegend am Westerwald zurückgeblieben sind und sich dort bis heute unkontrolliert vermehren.:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm Tom, da hast Du auch wieder recht :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk,

Jetzt verdrehst Du aber gewaltig die Tatsachen.

Sämtliche Personen die bei unseren Urahnen hier in Norddeutschland als "besonders" galten, weil sie eben in der einen oder andernen Beziehung weniger bemittelt waren als der durchschnittlich hochbegabte Norddeutsche wurden konsequent in den Westerwald verfrachtet.

Nun hat sich da über die Jahre ein nettes Völkchen entwickelt, ehrlich und strebsam, nur leider eben nicht ganz helle im Kopp. :q

Was auch endgültig Deine Affinität zu uns Norddeutschen erklärt: im Grunde bist Du ein etwas weniger gut geratenes Exemplar von unserer Art, sozusagen ein "Low-Budget-Friese" im Exil. :q

*Ist übrigens auch nur Spass!* :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schade, klarer Verstoß gegen
> § 5 der Boardregeln
> Absatz 1. Punkt
> c) verleumderisch
> ...





Aber du weisst schon, dass Minus x Minus Plus ergibt, oder?

So entstand dann die höhere Lebensform des Westerwälders!!!:vik:


----------



## Brassenwilli (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Tom,

ich habe gestern noch mit einem Bekannten diskutiert. Er behauptet steif und fest, Cornichons seien nicht zum Anfüttern geeignet, solange sie noch im Glas sind. Übrigens will er demnächst nur noch mit Reusen fischen, weil er dann mehr Zeit für seine Familie hat. Das klingt doch eigentlich ganz vernünftig, finde ich.
Grüße, BW


----------



## nemles (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber du weisst schon, dass Minus x Minus Plus ergibt, oder?
> 
> So entstand dann die höhere Lebensform des Westerwälders!!!:vik:


Also schon die einfache Biologiemathematik nicht beherrschen, aber so rumposaunen.

Wenn sich Männlein und Weiblein zusammen tun, dann wird addiert und nicht multipliziert!!! Also heißt die Formel:

Minus + Minus



*Immer noch Spaß*:q


----------



## nemles (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ich habe gestern noch mit einem Bekannten diskutiert. Er behauptet steif und fest, Cornichons seien nicht zum Anfüttern geeignet, solange sie noch im Glas sind.
> Hängt von ab, ob er ein guter Werfer ist. Ist er halbwegs gut, kann er sich das Angeln sparen. So mache ich das immer.
> ...




:q:q#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also schon die einfache Biologiemathematik nicht beherrschen, aber so rumposaunen.
> 
> Wenn sich Männlein und Weiblein zusammen tun, dann wird addiert und nicht multipliziert!!! Also heißt die Formel:
> 
> ...




Gut!:q

Mathe und Biologie waren noch nie meine Stärken...#d


dafür war ich aber in Religion Klassenbester!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
man wat sind den das hier schon wieder für Merkwürdige Themen #d#c 

Ich wollt nur hallo und auch gleich tschüß bis Sonntag sagen |wavey: und ab nach SAW :vik:

Bis denn 
Chris


----------



## nemles (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Chris und bestelle liebe Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Chris und bestelle liebe Grüße |wavey:




Yo, von mir auch!:m


Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Floks,
bin mal wieder zu Hause,also sers. die Damen.


@Dirk,
Also wenn ich mir die Nordischen Männer der MFT Ablschlußtour mal so ansehe,würde ich fast schon sagen das wir die besseren Gene zum überleben mitbekommen haben,denn ich kenne mindestens drei+meinereiner die die 1,90 knacken,und der Andy ist sicherlich auch nicht der kleinste.

Lehne dich mal nicht so weit aus´m Fenster,denn sonst gehen wir mal in den Keller und dann kannst du laut sein wie du willst,























































von da kommst du nicht auf zwei Beinen wieder hoch,soviel zum Thema Schnaps und Bier.


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Hey Floks,
> bin mal wieder zu Hause,also sers. die Damen.
> 
> 
> ...





Vorsicht Peter!

Lass dich mal nicht von meinen 1,77m täuschen...
Größe ist nicht alles!|supergri|supergri|supergri







Außerdem les dir bitte meine letzten, etwas größer geschriebenen, Worte nochmal durch!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah: schön isses hier :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend jonas |wavey:

ich glaub der rest schläft schon ausser chris der hat jetzt erstmal zu tun. das bier muß wieder raus wat wir bis vorhin inhaliert haben :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin peter |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin peter |wavey:




|kopfkratauch eingeschlafen|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu bin ich verfügbar

Wat gibbet den heute küchenmäßig..


#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend jonas |wavey:
> 
> ich glaub der rest schläft schon ausser chris der hat jetzt erstmal zu tun. das bier muß wieder raus wat wir bis vorhin inhaliert haben :vik:


 
moin andy moin jonas

ich hab vorhin schon ein ründchen geschlafen nu bin ich wieder einigermaßen fit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so nu bin ich auch wieder hier und ihr seid wech 
iss ja luschtich. |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *so die ms betty steht am 29.11 für uns bereit :m
> 
> wir fahren mit max 10 leuten also wenn noch jemand lust hat dann bescheid gesacht. liste der beteiligten findet ihr in interessengemeinschaft ms betty*



kutter iss voll:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so nu bin ich auch wieder hier und ihr seid wech
> iss ja luschtich. |supergri



Musste mal eben den Compufter runter und wieder rauffahren.
Klappt ja fast immer.

Nu bin ich da.#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Musste mal eben den Compufter runter und wieder rauffahren.
> Klappt ja fast immer.
> 
> Nu bin ich da.#h#h#h#h#h



warum fährst du aus spaß deinen rechner hoch und runter ;+


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> 1 platz iss noch also wer will noch .nich jammern wenns zu spät iss :m




Hab ich nen Fehler in meinem Zählmechanismus, oder ist die Zahl auf 11 erhöht;+;+

In der IG Betty sind doch 10 Mann aufgeführt.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Hab ich nen Fehler in meinem Zählmechanismus, oder ist die Zahl auf 11 erhöht;+;+
> 
> In der IG Betty sind doch 10 Mann aufgeführt.
> 
> #h#h#h



hey danke ich glaub ich brauch nen bier :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> warum fährst du aus spaß deinen rechner hoch und runter ;+



Keine Ahnung, kann aber dran gelegen haben, dass mein Mauszeiger willenlose Kreise gezogen hat.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hey danke ich glaub ich brauch nen bier :m



Prost, Prost, #g#g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> kutter iss voll:m



Andy vielleicht auch bald


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, kann aber dran gelegen haben, dass mein Mauszeiger willenlose Kreise gezogen hat.



so ein wicht|rolleyes das letzte mal wo meiner nich mehr wollte. ich berichtete ja. hab ich nen fetten trojaner auffen rechner gehabt der hat sich 18x eingeklinkt und verbreitet |rolleyes und mein scanner hat ihn nicht erkannt nach intensivscan c.a. eine dauer von 7 stunden war mein rechner wieder sauber:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Andy vielleicht auch bald



nöööö heute nich will morgen inner halle meinen neuen werkstattofen einbauen . da muß man fit sein sonst rußt es :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Prost, Prost, #g#g



gut eins oder zwei gehen wohl :m

#g


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

prost die herren werd mir nun auch mal ein schluck gönnen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> gut eins oder zwei gehen wohl :m
> 
> #g




Werd evtl. auch nur eine Pulle zu mir nehmen.

Auf'n Etikett steht Später Burgunder.|rolleyes|rolleyes

Darf auch nicht zu viel, habe die nächsten 3 Tage Rufdienst.#d#d


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat kann ich denn heute in die Andy-Rezeptliste aufnehmen.


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> prost die herren werd mir nun auch mal ein schluck gönnen



Prösterchen, dass mir das aber bei einem Schluck bleibt|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wat kann ich denn heute in die Andy-Rezeptliste aufnehmen.
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



nix hab kein bock was zu machen :m

morgen hab ich frei da meine holde auch frei hat und somit küchendienst und samstag kommen schwiegereltern da bin ich wieder drann .da gibbet dorsch mein froster muß alle in 14 tagen starte ich doch wieder 14 tage durch auf fischfang :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Werd evtl. auch nur eine Pulle zu mir nehmen.
> 
> Auf'n Etikett steht Später Burgunder.|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Darf auch nicht zu viel, habe die nächsten 3 Tage Rufdienst.#d#d



damit kannste mich jagen :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> prost die herren werd mir nun auch mal ein schluck gönnen



prost denne :m#g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> damit kannste mich jagen :g




Wohin denne
Werd dann wohl gleich mal 3 Kisten ordern|supergri|supergri:m

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische seh grad keine gerstenkaltschale mehr da ahhhhhhhh   und die witzkey vorräte sind auch noch nicht aufgefüllt  dann mal im weinregal umschauen wa snoch so ausem weinberg da iss


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wohin denne
> Werd dann wohl gleich mal 3 Kisten ordern|supergri|supergri:m
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



überall hin hauptsache am ziel stehen ordendliche getränke bereit :m
ich hasse blumensträuße und wein. frag mal meine frau die kann dir geschichten erzählen vom andy |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> zeische seh grad keine gerstenkaltschale mehr da ahhhhhhhh   und die witzkey vorräte sind auch noch nicht aufgefüllt  dann mal im weinregal umschauen wa snoch so ausem weinberg da iss


wie bist du denn unterwegs #d wir haben we und es iss kein bier im hause .|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nix hab kein bock was zu machen :m



Wie das, lebt ihr heute nur von Luft und Liebe.


:l:l#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie das, lebt ihr heute nur von Luft und Liebe.
> 
> 
> :l:l#h#h#h



nöööö dat gibbet auch nich .ich bin zu schwach|supergri|supergri|supergri hab migräne und all solch sachen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin ja am we unterwegs von daher hab ichnich eingekauft dachte es wäre auch noch was da


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööö dat gibbet auch nich .ich bin zu schwach|supergri|supergri|supergri hab migräne und all solch sachen |supergri|supergri|supergri




3x Dessert pro Woche is wohl zuviel 


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööö dat gibbet auch nich .ich bin zu schwach|supergri|supergri|supergri hab migräne und all solch sachen |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

ohh da siss nich so toll kenn ich selber hab ab und an auch mal migräne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> ohh da siss nich so toll kenn ich selber hab ab und an auch mal migräne



|kopfkrat wie das mit 19 ;+ mann da konnte ich noch wie ein wilder wagerecht senkrecht 69 und was es da noch so alles gibbet :m|supergri|supergri|supergri nix keine spur von migräne ausser die weiber hin und wieder |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> 3x Dessert pro Woche is wohl zuviel
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




nöööö son steak könnte ich jetzt |kopfkrat  ob ich noch bei amadi hintüter mal sehen was die madam sacht :m


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nich mit 19 hab ich schon 2-3 jährchen arzt meinte immer wäre kreislauf bis dann mal ein anderer arzt auf die vermutung migräne kam und nu weis ich das is aber zum glück nicht häufig


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nöööö son steak könnte ich jetzt |kopfkrat  ob ich noch bei amadi hintüter mal sehen was die madam sacht :m



Dachte eigentlich an das Dessert, dass Tom mehrfach angesprochen hat.

Bei Tom war Dessert= Frauchen:l:l:l:l

Wer is amadi (Italiener/Tiramisu und so);+;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> nich mit 19 hab ich schon 2-3 jährchen arzt meinte immer wäre kreislauf bis dann mal ein anderer arzt auf die vermutung migräne kam und nu weis ich das is aber zum glück nicht häufig



meine güte verhinder einfach streß .das heißt no sex, drugs and rock'n roll  dann gibbet sich das mit der migräne :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> nich mit 19 hab ich schon 2-3 jährchen arzt meinte immer wäre kreislauf bis dann mal ein anderer arzt auf die vermutung migräne kam und nu weis ich das is aber zum glück nicht häufig




Evtl. wenn das Blut in die unteren Regionen einfließt.|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich an das Dessert, dass Tom mehrfach angesprochen hat.
> 
> Bei Tom war Dessert= Frauchen:l:l:l:l
> 
> Wer is amadi (Italiener/Tiramisu und so);+;+



siehste bei mir steak . amadi iss nen guter kumpel aus agentinien und hat ganz rein zufällig bei uns das el torro  agentinisches steakhaus . |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Evtl. wenn das Blut in die unteren Regionen einfließt.|supergri
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 

 keine ahnung der doc meinte kann zich auslöser haben


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> siehste bei mir steak . amadi iss nen guter kumpel aus agentinien und hat ganz rein zufällig bei uns das el torro  agentinisches steakhaus . |supergri|supergri|supergri




Muss nen Dummen doch gesacht werden#c#c#c#c

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> keine ahnung der doc meinte kann zich auslöser haben



hör auf jetzt sonst beschaff ich dir mal nen termin bei physio-hunter der macht dir deine gelenke und muskeln wieder fit und die koppschmerzen sind wech :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Muss nen Dummen doch gesacht werden#c#c#c#c
> 
> #h#h#h



sorry :m|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hör auf jetzt sonst beschaff ich dir mal nen termin bei physio-hunter der macht dir deine gelenke und muskeln wieder fit und die koppschmerzen sind wech :m


 
hehehe nene keine sorgen fit bin ich gelenke und muskeln sind mehr als ok und den termin hab ich bei Konfuze wegen akkupuntur^^ dat is echt nicht schlecht


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sorry :m|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




In meiner allgegenwärtigen Güte werde ich Dir noch einmal verzeihen, ansonsten gibbet 1 Woche Soja, Grünkern und andere Sachen die schön machen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hehehe nene keine sorgen fit bin ich gelenke und muskeln sind mehr als ok und den termin hab ich bei Konfuze wegen akkupuntur^^ dat is echt nicht schlecht



ich dachte auch ich bin fit .hatte kopfschmerzen wie verrückt .und weiste an was es gelegen hat .muskelverspannung . soviel dazu |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> In meiner allgegenwärtigen Güte werde ich Dir noch einmal verzeihen, ansonsten gibbet 1 Woche Soja, Grünkern und andere Sachen die schön machen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



weiche von mir satan|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> weiche von mir satan|bigeyes




Ich merk schon wir werden noch die besten Freunde.|supergri
Jetzt(am 29.11)mußt Du mir nur noch zeigen, wie ich immer einen Dorsch mehr fange als Du.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich dachte auch ich bin fit .hatte kopfschmerzen wie verrückt .und weiste an was es gelegen hat .muskelverspannung . soviel dazu |rolleyes


 

joa aber mache mind 5mal inner woche sport und durch die akkupunktur ist es echt deutlich besser geworden kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Ich merk schon wir werden noch die besten Freunde.|supergri
> Jetzt(am 29.11)mußt Du mir nur noch zeigen, wie ich immer einen Dorsch mehr fange als Du.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



kein thema du gibst mir einen nach dem anderen aus und schon hör ich auf zu angeln und überlass dir alle fische die im großen salzsee so rumdümpeln :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> kein thema du gibst mir einen nach dem anderen aus und schon hör ich auf zu angeln und überlass dir alle fische die im großen salzsee so rumdümpeln :m




Gebonkt, einen Grünkern-Sojadrink nach dem anderen.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Gebonkt, einen Grünkern-Sojadrink nach dem anderen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h





aaaaaaaah |bigeyes hilfe |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so jonas ich mach mich vom acker #h
denn mal bis morgen abend oder früh #c
bis denn 
greez
andy


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo machs gut and mal sehen bin am we unterwegs werd deshalb evtl nicht so oft hier sein können


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so jonas ich mach mich vom acker #h
> denn mal bis morgen abend oder früh #c
> bis denn
> greez
> andy



Schönen Abend noch.
Für Dich von morgens bis abends.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so jonas
> andy




Bitte umschwenken auf Ralf. 
Werde demnächst meine Kennung auf Ralf ändern.
Weil Jonas, der Vater von Jonas, aber eigentlich Ralf.


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Franky, auch Dir noch einen schönen Abend.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke ebenso


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin peter |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen zusammen,

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf mat macht jonas :q#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin ralf mat macht jonas :q#h



Der schläft noch:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

RALF#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Der schläft noch:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> RALF#h#h#h#h



könnte ich auch noch aber nee er muß ja nen ofen einbauen und nebenbei noch nen zementmischer reparieren


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

hoffe ihr habt es gestern nicht übertrieben,mit der Kaltschale und dem anderen Gedönst

Ich mach mich grade auf,um den Fang vor zwei Wochen mit Martin zu räuchern,nur da Wetter ist echt zeische.Mal sehen,vielleicht wird das noch besser.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach dat wetter iss doch gut so haste wenigstens keine fliegen beim trocknen am fisch. denn mal viel spaß beim räuchern


----------



## Ute (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo ihr alle, 

ihr habt ja wieder ganz viel geschrieben. Werde ich mir aber jetzt nicht alles reinziehen. 
Ich will heute Abend mit auf einem Kutter raus. Wir werden die Ostsee um so einige Fische ärmer machen. :m


----------



## celler (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na kaum ist feiertag,wird hier auch nicht mehr soviel geschrieben ....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ich war heut unterwegs deswegen konnt ich michhier nicht melden wird bis sonntag auch so bleiben da ich keine feste internetverbindung hab und sehen muss wo ich ins i-nt gelangen kann deswegen allein ein schönes un erholsames wochenende und petri heil wenn ihr angeln geht


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> na ich war heut unterwegs deswegen konnt ich michhier nicht melden wird bis sonntag auch so bleiben da ich keine feste internetverbindung hab und sehen muss wo ich ins i-nt gelangen kann deswegen allein ein schönes un erholsames wochenende und petri heil wenn ihr angeln geht




Moin Franky,

schönes Wochenende.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend schön bin auch wieder im hause .
gleich kommt mario :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nabend schön bin auch wieder im hause .
> gleich kommt mario :vik:



Nabend Papsi,

wie/wohin/wann kommt Mario, zu Dir, im Fernsehen, im Bett,;+;+;+

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!:m


@Günni,

PN erhalten!

Ist in Ordnung, gib mir einfach Bescheid...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Nabend Papsi,
> 
> wie/wohin/wann kommt Mario, zu Dir, im Fernsehen, im Bett,;+;+;+
> 
> #h#h#h



im fernsehen !!! so mach dich auf's sofa kipp dir nen bier ein und lach dich kaputt noch 8 min dann gehts los :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> im fernsehen !!! so und mach dich auf's sofa kipp dir nen bier rein und lach dich kaputt noch 8 min dann gehts los :vik:



Bier is leider noch aus. Wird wieder später Burgunder.
Solltest vielleicht mal Deinen Zeitmesser überprüfen, sonst kommste immer zu früh:q:q:q


















zum Sofa:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mein zeitmeser sacht noch 4 min. so ich bin denn mal wech muß ja noch nen duck öffen und einschenken.
bis zur nächsten werbung |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Dirk,

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin schon wieder weg, heute leider wenig Zeit...#c


Bis denne


----------



## nemles (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, auch wieder zu Hause. Erst mal lesen...

Nabend gesacht |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q der barth iss so geil


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, auch wieder zu Hause. Erst mal lesen...
> 
> Nabend gesacht |wavey:|wavey:



moin tom wie wars ?


----------



## nemles (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tom wie wars ?




Dafür, das kein Angler mit bei der Party war, ganz gut. Sehr gut sogar.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

siehste wärste mal angeln gefahren :m


----------



## nemles (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> siehste wärste mal angeln gefahren :m



Hätte die Peitsche ja nur aus dem Auto holen brauchen. War ja direkt am Ufer der Müritz.
Aber heute früh hat es da so geschifft, da hatte ich absolut keinen Bock, Geld für eine Genehmigung für ein paar verregnete Stunden zu berappen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hätte die Peitsche ja nur aus dem Auto holen brauchen. War ja direkt am Ufer der Müritz.
> Aber heute früh hat es da so geschifft, da hatte ich absolut keinen Bock, Geld für eine Genehmigung für ein paar verregnete Stunden zu berappen.



jupp recht haste aber nu solls ja wieder besser werden so werbung iss zu ende |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin trooooom #h#h#h


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Paps#h#h#h

Na, schon fleissig?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Paps#h#h#h
> 
> Na, schon fleissig?



na sicher dat warn fix einkaufen und nu fang ich gleich mal an mittag zu kreieren schwiegereltern kommen doch danach gehts mit samt schwiegereltern kati und chris zum dialysemarkt duck und guinnes verkosten :m also alles in allen ein vollkommender samstag:vik:


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir lassen es heute beschaulich angehen.
Obligatorischer Wocheneinkauf, sonst ist nix fest geplant.
Muß auch mal seien, so ein Seele-baumeln-lassen-WE.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wir lassen es heute beschaulich angehen.
> Obligatorischer Wocheneinkauf, sonst ist nix fest geplant.
> Muß auch mal seien, so ein Seele-baumeln-lassen-WE.



jupp hatte ich ja letzes we :m


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war heute wieder fleissig am Boot .. es geht vorran ! |supergri
wünsche euch allen nen schönes Wochenende und dicke Fische #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach miteinander,
bin auch wieder da,unser Räucherfest ist jetzt knapp 2Std. vorbei und ich muss sagen,der Aal und Wittling frisch aus der Tonne,war der Hammer.


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen Samstag in die Runde#h#h#h

Bin gerade vor dem Regen ins Haus geflüchtet. Für heute ist Gartenarbeit angesagt.

Räucherfisch (auch ganz frisch) gab es vorgestern Abend bei Bekannten. Aal, Forelle, Hering, Barsch, Lachs und eine Art, die ich nicht kannte und auch vergessen habe, nachzufragen. Oberlegga das Ganze. 
Und nächsten Morgen war Restevertilgen angesagt:z#v


----------



## fishing seaman (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers 

die Party von 1,5 Tagen zum Räucherfisch mit Rotzpotz und noch 4 andern Schränken nicht zu vergessen

das war der Hammer

unsere Besackung vor Grömitz von Peter und mir musste ja weggeräuchert werden!!!!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ebenso schönen Samstag in die Runde.


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ich bin auch wieder im hause  chris und mir gehts gut:q
nach reichlig honigbier und odin met|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri  



zeische ich muß inne koje das schreiben fällt mir echt schwer|uhoh:#h
denn mal bis morgen


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann mal: gut Rausch ausschlafen #h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na dann mal: gut Rausch ausschlafen #h#h#h



ich döööööönke :q|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich döööööönke :q|rolleyes


Moin Papsi
Moin Tom

@Andy
Guts Nächtle und schöne Träume.:q:q:q:q
Darauf werde ich mir ein oder vier Kilkenny gönnen.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Jonas,

Nu gehts ans Eingemachte.




Jetzt hab ich nur noch die Wahl zwischen 12er Tullamore oder 12er Glenfiddich.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Jonas,
> 
> Nu gehts ans Eingemachte.
> 
> ...




Mix Dir doch nen TULLAGLEN, dann haste nen 24 jährigen

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, nix mixen. Hab mich jetzt für den schwarzen Glen entschieden

Plost, Ralf |clown:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, nix mixen. Hab mich jetzt für den schwarzen Glen entschieden
> 
> Plost, Ralf |clown:




Gute Entscheidung.:m
Werd mich noch ein bißchen am Kilkenny erheitern.
Hab morgen ab 08:00 Uhr Rufdienst, muss mich also ein bißchen
zurückhalten.
Dafür sitze ich aber am nächsten Samstag schon bei Georg auf Lolland und wir werden uns einen kleinen Witzky gönnen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Westerwald

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann schenk Georgie mal unbekannterweise mal einen mit ein.

Morgen hab ich noch frei, von daher kann ich noch ein wenig. Montach Mittach sitze ich wieder im Bomber. Familie ist am Pennen und ich mach mir gerade einen lauschigen Abend.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend ihr Nordländer!#h

Haben im Moment noch zwei Gastkinder, deswegen nur bissele Zeit hier zu luschern...|rolleyes

Morgen früh geh ich aber Forellen batschen!


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Middeldeutscher. #h

Wünsche Dir viel Petri für morgen.

Angeln erst nächstes WE bei mir.:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend ihr Nordländer!#h
> 
> Haben im Moment noch zwei Gastkinder, deswegen nur bissele Zeit hier zu luschern...|rolleyes
> 
> Morgen früh geh ich aber Forellen batschen!



Na dann mal viel Erfolg bei den Forellen.
Hoffe die Rasselbande schläft schön durch heute Nacht.|krach:

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Jungs abgehen...

Hab mir eben noch nen feinen Schonköder gebaut.

0er Mepps mit Einzelschonhaken von de Carphunters und darauf nen Minikopyto! Kreation nennt sich _Dirk's Killer_!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Erfolg bei den Forellen.
> Hoffe die Rasselbande schläft schön durch heute Nacht.|krach:
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h




Yo, hoff ich auch!

Der kleinste von den Beiden schläft das erste Mal überhaupt woanders...|uhoh:

Na ja, wenn nicht dann müssen ihn halt seine Ellies wieder abholen.#c|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#q





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Jungs abgehen...
> 
> Hab mir eben noch nen feinen Schonköder gebaut.
> 
> 0er Mepps mit Einzelschonhaken von de Carphunters und darauf nen Minikopyto! Kreation nennt sich _Dirk's Killer_!




Nu müssen wir wohl doch Sorge um deinen Forellenbestand haben.|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, hoff ich auch!
> 
> Der kleinste von den Beiden schläft das erste Mal überhaupt woanders...|uhoh:
> 
> Na ja, wenn nicht dann müssen ihn halt seine Ellies wieder abholen.#c|supergri




Nu hast Du aber das Schlimmste fast überstanden. Müßte also alles seinen Gang gehen.



Notfall muß Liz noch ein Schlafliedchen singen


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> #q
> 
> 
> Nu müssen wir wohl doch Sorge um deinen Forellenbestand haben.|supergri|supergri
> ...




Nee, keine Angst! Haben uns morgen ein Limit von 16 Fischen gesetzt...
Keine Lust auf Massenschlachten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nu hast Du aber das Schlimmste fast überstanden. Müßte also alles seinen Gang gehen.
> 
> Hä???|kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Yo, dabei schlaf ich immer am Besten...:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann schenk Georgie mal unbekannterweise mal einen mit ein.
> 
> Morgen hab ich noch frei, von daher kann ich noch ein wenig. Montach Mittach sitze ich wieder im Bomber. Familie ist am Pennen und ich mach mir gerade einen lauschigen Abend.:q




Was machst Du denn beruflich.#c#c
Bist ja auch des öfteren unterwegs, wie es aussieht.
Mit dem lauschigen Abend hab ich auch gerade angefangen.
Familie hat sich auch zurückgezogen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin im Maschinenbau tätig. Eigentlich Bürojob, aber ab und an darf ich mir mal etwas vonne Welt angucken.

So, jetzt pfeife mir noch etwas Musi über die Kopflauscher ein, und dann gutes Nächtle #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bin im Maschinenbau tätig. Eigentlich Bürojob, aber ab und an darf ich mir mal etwas vonne Welt angucken.
> 
> So, jetzt pfeife mir noch etwas Musi über die Kopflauscher ein, und dann gutes Nächtle #h




|gutenach|gutenach

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend dirk du noch hier?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jonas |wavey:



sorry ralf heißt dat ja


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Papsi,

is bei Euch auch so'n Scheixx Wetter.
Da bleibt man am Besten auf'm Sofa.:m:m

Schönen Sonntag

Ralf#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Papsi,
> 
> is bei Euch auch so'n Scheixx Wetter.
> Da bleibt man am Besten auf'm Sofa.:m:m
> ...



nöö ein bissel bedekt aber trocken .
sofa iss nix ich muß nacher noch fix nen schrottcontainer laden.
gegen 14 uhr iss dann sofatime #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin jonas |wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ralf heißt dat ja




Einfach kann doch jeder. 
Hast ja schon mal geübt und es fällt Dir nicht schwer, wenn der reale Jonas im November dabei ist.

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nöö ein bissel bedekt aber trocken .
> sofa iss nix ich muß nacher noch fix nen schrottcontainer laden.
> gegen 14 uhr iss dann sofatime #6




Hier pieselt es schon seit Stunden und ab und zu gibt es starke Böen.
Da ich bis 18:00 Uhr Rufdienst habe, stört mich das nicht ganz so arg.
Hab gerade einen Spiele-PC für Frauchen zusammengebaut und installiere die Software.

Ralf
#6#6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Einfach kann doch jeder.
> Hast ja schon mal geübt und es fällt Dir nicht schwer, wenn der reale Jonas im November dabei ist.
> 
> :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



naja paar tage umgewöhnung und dann klappt das schon #6
sie zu das du deinen namen änderst


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> naja paar tage umgewöhnung und dann klappt das schon #6
> sie zu das du deinen namen änderst




Wollte ich schon vor ein paar Tagen machen, geht aber ja anscheinend nur über den Support.
Oder hab ich da irgendwo was übersehen.

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Wollte ich schon vor ein paar Tagen machen, geht aber ja anscheinend nur über den Support.
> Oder hab ich da irgendwo was übersehen.
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik:



schickst du ihm deinen neuen namen zu er ändert ihn dann #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=856
greez
andy


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter, #h#h#h

Magen nach der Räucherschlacht noch in Ordnung?


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles fit,bis auf die Erkältung die wieder durchgekommen ist.

Der Fisch war aber oberlecker.


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Alles fit,bis auf die Erkältung die wieder durchgekommen ist.
> 
> Der Fisch war aber oberlecker.




Mit soner scheixx Minierkältung haben wir auch gerade zu kämpfen.|gr:

Hast ja Dein Ava-Bildchen geändert. Nicht schlecht der Kahn#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich liege fast auf´m Sofa+Bett und das bei meiner Lütten,so´n Dreck,zweites WE mit ihr und lauf hier so verrotz rum.Gleich gibt es erstmal ein Erkältungsbad und dann ab ins Bett.


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich könnte jetzt ja gehässig werden, so nach dem Motto: Na wer Rotz in seinem Namen hat...

Mach ich aber nicht. Ist schon Scheixxe, wenn es einen erwischt. Noch dazu, wenn man Zwerge dabei hat.
Wenn es nur eine leichte Erkältung ist, empfehle ich Dir, in der (heißen) Badewanne ein sehr warmes Bier zu saufen. Anschließend mit langer Unterwäsche ins Bett und ganz dicht einmummeln. Fenster auf wegen frischer Luft.
Mach das aber nur, wenn Du kreislauftechnisch i.O. bist und notfalls ein Erwachsener in der Nähe ist.
Bei mir hilft das immer. Morgen bist Du wieder auf Zack.#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> naja paar tage umgewöhnung und dann klappt das schon #6
> sie zu das du deinen namen änderst




Umtaufen ist eingeleitet..#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Umtaufen ist eingeleitet..#h#h#h#h#h



Na das gibt ja einen, Jolf :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom, Moin Peter,

@Peter
Gute Besserung und versuchs mal mit der Foltermethode von Tom.
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Hilft aber wirklich, auch wenn Du zwischendurch meinst es geht zu Ende.
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na toll,hab aber kein Bier mehr,nur noch so´n Weizen Dreck steht hier,das bekomm ich nicht mal kalt runter.

Mal sehen,vielleicht geht Anke gleich mal los.


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Natürlich hilft das.
Der Zeitpunkt, die Wanne zu verlassen ist der, wenn Du denkst, die Fließen an den Wänden werfen Blasen. Dann mit Frauchens Hilfe ab ins Bett und den Erreger ausschwitzen und wegschlafen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das gibt ja einen, Jolf :m



Nö, wird auf "Der mit dem Knuddelmann tanzt" umgetauft.
:m:m:m:m:m:m:m

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Machst du das Bier im Topf warm,oder einfach mit in die Wanne legen?


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach das mit der Namensänderung hab ich auch grad beantragt,mal sehen wie lange es dauert


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Machst du das Bier im Topf warm,oder einfach mit in die Wanne legen?




Im Topf, erst nen Schluck wegkippen (oder aufheben, ganz nach belieben) und dann so auf 70/80 Grad.
Schmeckt absolut scheußlich, wenn auch das Badewasser so um die 35 Grad und mehr hat, dann hilft das. Das es wirkt, merkst Du daran, das Dir der Schweiß wie Wasser auf der Stirn steht.


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ach das mit der Namensänderung hab ich auch grad beantragt,mal sehen wie lange es dauert



Wenn Thomas Online ist und der Name nicht vergeben und Ihr keine AB-Vorstrafen habt, geht das relativ schnell.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn Thomas Online ist und der Name nicht vergeben und Ihr keine AB-Vorstrafen habt, geht das relativ schnell.



Geht sogar sehr schnell, leider ist Ralf schon vergeben.
Kann ich aus Ralf, MFT-Ralf machen, oder muss man sich das MFT erst erarbeiten.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



jonas schrieb:


> Geht sogar sehr schnell, leider ist Ralf schon vergeben.
> Kann ich aus Ralf, MFT-Ralf machen, oder muss man sich das MFT erst erarbeiten.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




Mach das  Probezeit (falls es die gibt) hast Du mit Sicherheit hinter Dir#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Da isser wieder.

Fische habe zwar gut gebissen und sehen auch prima aus.
Keine Einzige hatte zerbissene Flossen!#6

Aber die Größe stimmt noch nicht.
Müssen noch ein zwei Monate auf die Weide.

Vielleicht sind die Forellies an der Party schon größer.
Ansonsten beschränken wir uns im November auf's feiern und machen nächstes Jahr nochmal ne Sommerangelparty.:q


----------



## Ute (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier nur mal kurz rei zu schauen, hat nie Sinn. Hier muss man schon etwas mehr Zeit haben, um auch wieder mit zu sabbeln.
War mit Sohnemann angeln. Er hat eine schöne Forelle geangelt.
Die wird nachher verspeist. ^^


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Ute!|wavey:

Petri und guten Hunger an deinen Sohnemann.#6


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT Sutje
@ MFT-Ralf


Schicke Namen#6 Welcome to the club


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Net schlecht!

Zwei neu MFT'ler!

Hat so was von _Fight Club_...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ups große namensänderung :m na dann herzlich willkommen im club ralf und peter #6


@peter ich wünsch dir ne gute besserung . übrigens nen löffel vom feinsten honig mit ins warme bier verschönert den reudigen geschmack :m:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh, hab ich gar net mitbekommen...#t

Mir hilft bei Krank immer ein guter Salbeitee mit Honig und Zitrone.
Danach fängste ordentlich an zu schwitzen!:m

Gute Besserung @ Peter!


----------



## Ute (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Ute!|wavey:
> 
> Petri und guten Hunger an deinen Sohnemann.#6




Danke dir Dirk! 
Die Forelle war super lecker.
Ich will schon wieder ans Wasser. Vieleicht gehe ich nachher noch auf die Brücke. #a


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Jungs,

also das mit dem warmen Bier inner Wanne ist voll Panne

Außer ein Hämmern im Kopp und ein wenig duselig ist nichts passiert.Trotzdem ist es recht nett sich mal pflegen zu lassen


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Danke dir Dirk!
> Die Forelle war super lecker.
> Ich will schon wieder ans Wasser. Vieleicht gehe ich nachher noch auf die Brücke. #a



na dann nochmal viel Erfolg ! 
ne super lecker Forelle wäre mal wieder angebracht - wird Zeit dasdie Schlepplöffel durchs Wasser furchen |bla:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> 
> also das mit dem warmen Bier inner Wanne ist voll Panne
> 
> Außer ein Hämmern im Kopp und ein wenig duselig ist nichts passiert.Trotzdem ist es recht nett sich mal pflegen zu lassen



.
Eigentlich trinkt man das warme Bier direkt bevor man sich dick im Bett einmummelt.#6#6#6
Der Effekt ist das anschließende Schwitzen.:vik:
Warmes Bier in der warmen Wanne, mann o mann Du mußt ja einen Kreislauf haben :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Hier was zur Erheiterung:*

 Zwei befreundete Ehepaare spielten an einem Abend zusammen Karten. Horst fiel zwischendurch eine Karte zu Boden. 

Als er sich danach bückte, bemerkte er, dass Dagmar, Antons Frau, die Beine weit gespreizt hatte und keine 
Unterwäsche trug! Horst liess sich natürlich nichts anmerken. 

Später als Horst in die Küche ging, um Getränke zu holen, folgte ihm Dagmar und fragte: "Hast du vorhin unterm Tisch etwas gesehen, das dir gefallen hat?" 

Horst, überrascht von ihrer Offenheit, bejahte und sie sagte: "Du kannst es haben. Es kostet allerdings 500 Euro". 

Nachdem Horst seine finanzielle Situation geprüft und alle moralischen Bedenken abgelegt hatte, ging er auf den Deal ein. Dagmar erklärte ihm, dass ihr Ehemann Anton freitags immer etwas länger arbeiten würde und Horst um 14:00 Uhr bei ihr vorbeischauen sollte. 

Natürlich war Horst pünktlich, gab ihr 500 Euro und die beiden vögelten etwa eine Stunde lang. Um 15:30 Uhr war Horst wieder weg. Anton kam wie üblich um 18:00 Uhr nach Hause und fragte seine Frau: "War Horst heute Nachmittag hier?" 

Dagmar war geschockt, aber antwortete ruhig: "Ja, er war heute Nachmittag für ein paar Minuten hier." 

Ihr Herz raste wie verrückt, als Anton nachfragte: "Und hat er dir 500 Euro gegeben?" 

Dagmar dachte, das ist das Ende, setzte ein Pokerface auf und sagte: "Ja er hat mir 500 Euro gegeben." 

Anton lächelte zufrieden und sagte: "Gut. Horst kam nämlich heute morgen zu mir ins Büro, um sich 500 Euro bei mir zu leihen. Er versprach, dass er heute Nachmittag bei dir vorbeischauen würde, um das Geld zurückzubezahlen!"


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Hier was zur Erheiterung:*
> 
> Zwei befreundete Ehepaare spielten an einem Abend zusammen Karten. Horst fiel zwischendurch eine Karte zu Boden.
> 
> ...







|bigeyes|supergri|bigeyes|supergri|bigeyes|supergri|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> 
> also das mit dem warmen Bier inner Wanne ist voll Panne
> 
> Außer ein Hämmern im Kopp und ein wenig duselig ist nichts passiert.Trotzdem ist es recht nett sich mal pflegen zu lassen



Also, wenn Du das "pflegen zu lassen" noch geniessen konntest, warst Du auch nicht krank. Da helfen auch zehn Liter Bier nicht.:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:|good:|muahah:

Nabend Horst:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: der iss gut mann #6:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> .
> Eigentlich trinkt man das warme Bier direkt bevor man sich dick im Bett einmummelt.#6#6#6
> Der Effekt ist das anschließende Schwitzen.:vik:
> Warmes Bier in der warmen Wanne, mann o mann Du mußt ja einen Kreislauf haben :q:q:q





Achso

Aber Sorry,echt nicht noch mal.

Beim nächsten mal nehme ich Met oder Bärenfang und mach den warm.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leutz wie ich sehe alle wieder wach :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Achso
> 
> Aber Sorry,echt nicht noch mal.
> 
> Beim nächsten mal nehme ich Met oder Bärenfang und mach den warm.



ohhhhh dat gibbet nen richtigen brummschädel |uhoh:


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin leutz wie ich sehe alle wieder wach :vik:



Ich will mal mit dir an die Seenplatte aus deinem Fotoalbum!!!!!
















































Wann werden die Dorsche besetzt,morgens oder abends?????
|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ohhhhh dat gibbet nen richtigen brummschädel |uhoh:



Egal, Hauptsache, es hilft. Und das scheint es ja:m:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nich weglaufen, muss mal eben den Geschirrspüler ausräumen.
:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich will mal mit dir an die Seenplatte aus deinem Fotoalbum!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ups iss ja noch ein falsches bild drinne :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ups iss ja noch ein falsches bild drinne :q



Und ich hab mich auf Dorschpuffangeln gefreut
|gr::c:c:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache, es hilft. Und das scheint es ja:m:m



ja scheint so ganzschön frech der bursche :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich auf Dorschpuffangeln gefreut
> |gr::c:c:c



dat wird nix #d|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ja scheint so ganzschön frech der bursche :q




nene,nich frech,irgendwie neben der Spur,würg,das Bier war richtig schäbig.


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> nene,nich frech,irgendwie neben der Spur,würg,das Bier war richtig schäbig.




Bin ganz schön erstaunt, das Du nicht erbrochen hast. Ich finde das warme Zeug zum :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> nene,nich frech,irgendwie neben der Spur,würg,das Bier war richtig schäbig.


und ich sach noch mach da honich bei :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach egal,

hier mal ein paar Fotos vom räuchern

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=03102008006rqo.jpg]
	
[/URL]

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur....abload.de/img/03102008005i8c.jpg[/img][/url]
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=03102008011tom.jpg]
	
[/URL]


[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=03102008014z20.jpg]
	
[/URL]


[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=03102008w7y.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nach dem Smirnoff hätte ich auch Haarwurzelkatar.:q

Der Rest sieht absolut legga aus :vik:

Mir trieft schon wieder der Zahn..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wer hat geräuchert|kopfkrat :q:q




legger siehts aus werd auch erstmal ne makrele naschen :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> und wer hat geräuchert|kopfkrat :q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann Nasch mal schön.
Vermittelt Lothar eigentlich auch Übernachtungen, oder kann man sogar auf dem Kutter übernachten.
Hatte ja schon eine Ferienwohnung im Auge, aber vielleicht kann Lothar ja noch ein paar Euros dazuverdienen.

#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten abend männers so bin von meinem wochenend trip ins rheinland wieder zuhause angekommen und kann nun auh wieder auf DSL-Internet zurückgreifen dann kann a morgen die woche wieder losgehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 
bin denn auch mal wieder zurück aus dem Altmärkischen Land der Freude und diggen MFT-Partys, wat sehen meine vom Met verquollenen Augen  welcome to the team MFT-Sutje & MFT-Ralf #6 

..war wieder mal ein geniales WE in SAW, mönsch war der Papa besuppelt  zum Glück konnte ich mich zurückhalten und habe abends nicht noch ne halbe Flasche Rotwein reingekippt :vik: ##

so nu schnell in die heia, muß morgen um 5 wieder ran 

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen chris und franky....

chris,arbeitest du jetzt eigentlcih schon für VW?

Wer war MFT sutje eigentlich vorher?
man bin ich schlecht informiert ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin ich bin auch wieder im hause chris und mir gehts gut:q
> nach *reichlig honigbier und odin met|supergri*|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Nachtrag:
...man hat dat zeug ringeknallt, dazu noch ein paar Kümmerliche und am Abend noch der Wein #d :q​ 
#g #g #g​


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen chris und franky....
> 
> chris,arbeitest du jetzt eigentlcih schon für VW?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Matze
..hier kommt man aber auch nicht zur Ruhe |rolleyes 

...leider  ist bei VW gerade nicht soviel zu tun, aber laß mal den Winter kommen und Glätte einsetzten  dann gehts da auch wieder rund :vik:

...MFT-Sutje=RotzProtz #6

und weg
gute Nacht


----------



## Macker (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was muss Ich da Lesen Chris trinkt Schnappes Ich denke du Säufst nur die Weisse Brühe aus den Kühen. 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Was muss Ich da Lesen Chris trinkt Schnappes Ich denke du Säufst nur die Weisse Brühe aus den Kühen.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Hi Jörg
Den Eutersaft gibts nebenbei und gegen die Nachwehen vom Alk  als Kaffee Ersatz  

so nu aber....|schlaf:
Ich wünsch was
Chris


----------



## celler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,jetzt bin ich wieder schlauer,tschuldigung peter;-) das ichs nicht wusste....

@macker,aus welcher quelle hast das denn?


----------



## celler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
dann hau mal rein,und viel spass beim aufstehen morgen.
ich kann schön bis 12.30 uhr schlafen,juhu...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, Ralf #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, muss mich wieder meiner rituellen Waschungen unterziehen.
|supergri|supergri|supergri

4 Arbeitstage noch, dann ruft Lolland.:m:m:m

@Tom
Wohin bringt Dich denn der heutige Bomber.


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> So, muss mich wieder meiner rituellen Waschungen unterziehen.
> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 4 Arbeitstage noch, dann ruft Lolland.:m:m:m
> ...



Du Glücklicher. Ich muß noch etwas länger bis zum Urlaub:c

Heute gehts erst nach Brüssel und dann mit dem Leihwagen hoch nach Holland.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allen Langschläfern einen schönen Tag.

@Tom
Dir ne schnelle Anreise und gönn Dir nen schönes Grolsch.


Bis denne
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> gönn Dir nen schönes Grolsch.
> Bis denne
> #h#h#h#h#h




Siescher, siescher:m

Auch einen schönen |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ute (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, ihr alle. |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..war wieder mal ein geniales WE in SAW, mönsch war der Papa besuppelt  zum Glück konnte ich mich zurückhalten und habe abends nicht noch ne halbe Flasche Rotwein reingekippt :vik:
> 
> Gruß Chris



moment mal wer war besoffen |uhoh: ich habe noch rein zufällig mit sandra am abend nen fläschen likörchen gesuppelt dazu den gerstensaft gegen 23 uhr hats mich dann ins bett verschlagen .da ich dann endlich voll war.|bigeyes|uhoh:

halbe flasche rotwein  wie uncool |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dann Nasch mal schön.
> Vermittelt Lothar eigentlich auch Übernachtungen, oder kann man sogar auf dem Kutter übernachten.
> Hatte ja schon eine Ferienwohnung im Auge, aber vielleicht kann Lothar ja noch ein paar Euros dazuverdienen.
> 
> #h#h#h



moin ralf
jupp ganz in der nähe iss ne jugendherberge lother wollte sich mal kümmern ob er für seine leute dort schlafplätze auf dauer organisieren kann.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Moin, ihr alle. |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



auch dir einen guten morgen ute #h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher. Ich muß noch etwas länger bis zum Urlaub:c
> 
> Heute gehts erst nach Brüssel und dann mit dem Leihwagen hoch nach Holland.



na denn mal guten fluch #h


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle !!! #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht jörg #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moinsen" an alle gesacht!#h

Wünsch euch ne schnellrumgeh Woche...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auch mal schnell "Moinsen" an alle gesacht!#h
> 
> Wünsch euch ne schnellrumgeh Woche...:m



moin dirk#h
ne schnellrumgeh woche kann ich gut gebrauchen dann noch eine und denn gehts endlich los:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk#h
> ne schnellrumgeh woche kann ich gut gebrauchen dann noch eine und denn gehts endlich los:vik:



Das glaub ich dir gerne!

Könnt auch grad noch zwei Wochen Urlaub brauchen...

Doch hier brechen wie's ausschaut ein paar sehr sehr arbeitsreiche Wochen an!|rolleyes



















Verdammt!!!#q#q#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

leider sind die 2 wochen urlaub auch immer so schnell rum|bigeyes
aber naja so iss dat halt 
so ich werd mal inne halle nen bissel bauen :m
bis heut abend #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> leider sind die 2 wochen urlaub auch immer so schnell rum|bigeyes
> aber naja so iss dat halt
> so ich werd mal inne halle nen bissel bauen :m
> bis heut abend #h




Bis denne!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moment mal wer war besoffen |uhoh: ich habe noch rein zufällig mit sandra am abend nen fläschen likörchen gesuppelt dazu den gerstensaft gegen 23 uhr hats mich dann ins bett verschlagen .*da ich dann endlich voll war*.|bigeyes|uhoh:
> 
> *ja, ne, is klar *
> 
> halbe flasche rotwein wie uncool |rolleyes


 
..war doch nur Restesaufen und außerdem hatte ich schon so einen im Karren, da war der Traubensaft gerade richtig 



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk#h
> ne schnellrumgeh woche kann ich gut gebrauchen dann noch eine und denn gehts endlich los:vik:


 
|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @macker,aus welcher quelle hast das denn?


 
...der matze wieder |uhoh:#d|uhoh::q
..sowas spricht sich in Fachkreisen schneller rum, als man denkt :m


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen @ all die jetzt schon wieder fast feierabend haben ...

@chris
sorry,werd mich das nächste mal besser informieren ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> sorry,werd mich das nächste mal besser informieren ;-)


 
...besser ist das :m


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat macht die angelei chris.
man liest ja in letzter zeit garnichts mehr darüber von dir...
zu viel arbeitsstress und SAW


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> *zu viel arbeitsstress und SAW*


 
..so isses, aber SAW ist eher Entspannung, als Stress :q

..ich würd' hier auch mal gern' über anderer Leute Angelei lesen, bei mir gehts am WE wieder los :vik:  Plattenschnappen


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ich hatte ja eigentlich auch vor letztes we an die ostsee zu fahren,aber ich musste feststellen das meine kollegen richtig unzuverlässige sind.
hab alles geplant,so mit kutterangeln,brandungsangeln,fewo und und und.was eben alles dazu gehört.
so und nach und nach haben sie mich hängen lassen,so dass ich es letztendlich abgeblasen hab.
das ding ist eben,in meinem bekanntenkreis gibts nicht soviel ostsee freaks und immer allein dahin zu jukeln geht ganz schön ins geld...
soviel zu meiner angelei momentan


----------



## Franky D (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zu meiner momentanen angelei isat folgende szusagen hab leider grad einfach keine zeit dafür werd mir aber am nächsten we mal zeit dafür nehmen


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris,

wollen wir am WE mal auf die Platten los? Mit glück komm ich die Woche noch nach Cuxhaven und könnte dort ein paar Watti´s buddeln.


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin peter

wollt doch wohl nicht die eöbe auch leer fischen.
denn so wie ich gehört habe solls oben anner see moentan auch noch nicht so gut gehen.angeblich haben die immer noch soviel probs mit dem seegras


----------



## Ute (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin peter
> 
> wollt doch wohl nicht die eöbe auch leer fischen.
> denn so wie ich gehört habe solls oben anner see moentan auch noch nicht so gut gehen.angeblich haben die immer noch soviel probs mit dem seegras




Hallo Matze,

so trifft man sich wieder.
Man muss nur die richtigen Stellen finden und dann den richtigen Köder auch richtig führen.|bla:|bla:
Ich hatte bei der Kutterfahrt den Köder bestimmt nicht richtig geführt. Und evtl. war der auch etwas zu leicht. Erfahre ich jetzt alles so im nachhinein. Ich bin ja noch lernfähig.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..so isses, aber SAW ist eher Entspannung, als Stress :q
> 
> ..ich würd' hier auch mal gern' über anderer Leute Angelei lesen, bei mir gehts am WE wieder los :vik:  Plattenschnappen



und ich dachte schon du kommst her und bringst boden und lukenabdeckungen fürs boot  nebenbei noch ein wenig altmärker snack :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja ich hatte ja eigentlich auch vor letztes we an die ostsee zu fahren,aber ich musste feststellen das meine kollegen richtig unzuverlässige sind.
> hab alles geplant,so mit kutterangeln,brandungsangeln,fewo und und und.was eben alles dazu gehört.
> so und nach und nach haben sie mich hängen lassen,so dass ich es letztendlich abgeblasen hab.
> das ding ist eben,in meinem bekanntenkreis gibts nicht soviel ostsee freaks und immer allein dahin zu jukeln geht ganz schön ins geld...
> soviel zu meiner angelei momentan



sach mal wie bist du denn drauf #c einen kleinen hinweis hier im board und die besatzung wäre komplett aber wenn du nix sachst#d lass die futzies, die ewig absagen das bringt auf dauer nix .kannst froh sein das du nich noch kosten hattest :g nächstes mal wenns wieder nich klappt sag einfach bescheid dann füllen wir die plätze .der eine oder andere hat immer zeit |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> 
> so trifft man sich wieder.
> Man muss nur die richtigen Stellen finden und dann den richtigen Köder auch richtig führen.|bla:|bla:
> Ich hatte bei der Kutterfahrt den Köder bestimmt nicht richtig geführt. Und evtl. war der auch etwas zu leicht. Erfahre ich jetzt alles so im nachhinein. Ich bin ja noch lernfähig.:q



mönsch ute nich traurich sein wir haben alle irgendwann mal lehrgeld gezahlt.
wenns ums kutterangeln geht einfach mal hier schreien .
hier werden sie geholfen #6
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo erstmal |wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin lutze du nase keine zeit wat morgen ab spätestens 10 uhr bin ich inner halle . oelwechsel und neue bremsen sind angesagt für mein fronti :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hallo erstmal |wavey:



moin chris #h
alles fit oder vermißt du den altmärker snack :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris 
schick mir doch mal ne liste wat du an krallenbleien brauchst ich brauch ja auch noch so einiges dann werd ich mal nen ordendlicen preis raushandeln


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> @chris,
> 
> wollen wir am WE mal auf die Platten los? Mit glück komm ich die Woche noch nach Cuxhaven und könnte dort ein paar Watti´s buddeln.


 
Moin Peter 
komm' doch Sonnabend an den Holthusenkai da is ABBA
... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130635



celler schrieb:


> wollt doch wohl nicht die eöbe auch leer fischen.


 
..dat wirst Du in einem Leben wohl nicht schaffen #t



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon du kommst her und bringst boden und lukenabdeckungen fürs boot  nebenbei noch ein wenig altmärker snack :q


 
..ne, dieses WE muß ich mal den Golf schonen |rolleyes :q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris #h
> alles fit oder vermißt du den altmärker snack :q:q:q:q:q:q


 
..altes Ferkel #d:q bei mir ist alles bestens und selbst


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ne, dieses WE muß ich mal den Golf schonen |rolleyes :q:q



sach bescheid wenn du dabei hilfe brauchst ,du weist wat ich meine


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..altes Ferkel #d:q bei mir ist alles bestens und selbst



hab die frau inne wüste geschickt und mach mir jetzt nen gemütlichen .mitten jelzin :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Nabend



moin peter #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach Peter


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das mit dem ABBA hört sich gut an,wie haltet ihr die Buttmontage im Hafen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das mit dem ABBA hört sich gut an,wie haltet ihr die Buttmontage im Hafen?


 
...so einfach wie möglich, Nachläufermontage am Schlitten mit 150-190gr Krallenblei #6 1er Butthaken und fettich


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

hab gerade 3 Stunden für ne 40 Minuten Strecke gebraucht,
weil 3 LKW's meinten, sich etwas Knutschen zu müssen.#q#q
Nu kann ich ja etwas abdampfen.:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hab gerade 3 Stunden für ne 40 Minuten Strecke gebraucht,
> weil 3 LKW's meinten, sich etwas Knutschen zu müssen.#q#q
> ...


 
uha das klingt nicht ggerade toll stand gestern auch in 14km stau


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hab gerade 3 Stunden für ne 40 Minuten Strecke gebraucht,
> weil 3 LKW's meinten, sich etwas Knutschen zu müssen.#q#q
> ...



du hast dir die strecke doch selber ausgesucht also nich jammern oder machs wie ich kauf dir nen jeep dann haste immer freie bahn zur not auch neben der bahn:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> uha das klingt nicht ggerade toll stand gestern auch in 14km stau



warum ?????


----------



## Franky D (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> warum ?????


der stau? joa in der baustelle von 3 auf eine spur runter durch die baustelle und da muste dan einer die karre zerlegen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> der stau? joa in der baustelle von 3 auf eine spur runter durch die baustelle und da muste dan einer die karre zerlegen



wie nur einer ?????


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> du hast dir die strecke doch selber ausgesucht also nich jammern oder machs wie ich kauf dir nen jeep dann haste immer freie bahn zur not auch neben der bahn:vik:




Hatte leider nicht den passenden Schraubenschlüssel für die Leitplanke.
Ansage des Stau's kam, als ich die ersten Warblinklichter gesehen habe.:c:c
Meine Ulla wußte auch noch nicht Bescheid.
Dafür habe ich mal wieder viele kleine Dörfer in meiner Umgebung gesehen. 
Zusammen mit vielen hundert anderen Autofahrern.:vik:

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

So, 20ter Versuch. Der Server ist ausgelastet.:r:r


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend gesacht!|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hatte leider nicht den passenden Schraubenschlüssel für die Leitplanke.
> Ansage des Stau's kam, als ich die ersten Warblinklichter gesehen habe.:c:c
> Meine Ulla wußte auch noch nicht Bescheid.
> Dafür habe ich mal wieder viele kleine Dörfer in meiner Umgebung gesehen.
> ...



ah das alte problem |uhoh: leitplanken|uhoh: ich sach doch diese dinger sollten abgeschafft werden#6


jupp server auslastung kotzt mich auch jedesmal so richtig an:v


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend gesacht!|wavey:



Nabend Dirk.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie nur einer ?????


 
joa nur einer hat anscheinend gelant uim den erlahmenden verkehr zum totalen erliegn zu bringen und dann als ich vonner bahn runter war und in Ransbach Baumbach getankt hatte sprang mein golf nicht mehr an also ADAC gerufen der konnte nicht wirklich was feststellen muss wahrscheinlich irgentwie luftgezogen gehabt haben aufjedenfall ging er dann wieder zuverlässig wie immer


----------



## Franky D (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend dirk 

jo server ist wieder etwas überlastet


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa nur einer hat anscheinend gelant uim den erlahmenden verkehr zum totalen erliegn zu bringen und dann als ich vonner bahn runter war und in Ransbach Baumbach getankt hatte sprang mein golf nicht mehr an also ADAC gerufen der konnte nicht wirklich was feststellen muss wahrscheinlich irgentwie luftgezogen gehabt haben aufjedenfall ging er dann wieder zuverlässig wie immer



kauf dir mal nen anständigen kfz im golf hab ich gehört werden nur abgelaufende teile verbaut :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ute wieder ein wenig zu lesen hier wat :m


----------



## Franky D (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> kauf dir mal nen anständigen kfz im golf hab ich gehört werden nur abgelaufende teile verbaut :q:q:q:q


 

is nich meins is firmenauto von vaddern is noch die 4er baureihe


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> is nich meins is firmenauto von vaddern is noch die 4er baureihe


|uhoh:


----------



## Ute (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch ute nich traurich sein wir haben alle irgendwann mal lehrgeld gezahlt.
> wenns ums kutterangeln geht einfach mal hier schreien .
> hier werden sie geholfen #6
> greez
> andy




Ich komme schon drüber hin wech.|motz:|motz:|splat:
Mache am Samstag wieder eine Kutterfahrt mit. 
Habe mir jetzt die "PILK DELUXE 330 " bei ebay gekauft. Was haltet ihr von dieser? Hoffe das sie bis Freitag da ist. #6


----------



## Ute (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na ute wieder ein wenig zu lesen hier wat :m




Hi, ja, so etwas habt ihr ja wieder geschrieben. ^^


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich komme schon drüber hin wech.|motz:|motz:|splat:
> Mache am Samstag wieder eine Kutterfahrt mit.
> Habe mir jetzt die "PILK DELUXE 330 " bei ebay gekauft. Was haltet ihr von dieser? Hoffe das sie bis Freitag da ist. #6


welche firma ? und was an wg?
ich fische nur berkley ssgs 3,30m wg 80gr und black star 3,00 wg 180gr


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hi, ja, so etwas habt ihr ja wieder geschrieben. ^^




jupp wir sind halt fleißig.wollen eigendlich nur alle die ärgern die nich so oft reinschauen:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://cgi.ebay.ch/MEGA-EDLE-PILKRU...950404QQihZ011QQcategoryZ100158QQcmdZViewItem

meinst du diese #c


----------



## Ute (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> welche firma ? und was an wg?
> ich fische nur berkley ssgs 3,30m wg 80gr und black star 3,00 wg 180gr




 Gewicht ca. 390 Gramm, Länge 3,30 Meter, Wurfgewicht 50-190 Gramm.

Firma weis ich gar nicht. |peinlich


----------



## Ute (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.ch/MEGA-EDLE-PILKRU...950404QQihZ011QQcategoryZ100158QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> meinst du diese #c



Volltreffer


----------



## Ute (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin schon wieder weg. Will jetzt auf die Brücke .................................


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich komme schon drüber hin wech.|motz:|motz:|splat:
> Mache am Samstag wieder eine Kutterfahrt mit.
> Habe mir jetzt die "PILK DELUXE 330 " bei ebay gekauft. Was haltet ihr von dieser? Hoffe das sie bis Freitag da ist. #6



tststststs.....
und das als Kleinbootkapitänin .... :m
Kutterfahrt .... 
selber rausfahren macht doch viel mehr Spaß ! (finde ich) :m


----------



## Ute (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tststststs.....
> und das als Kleinbootkapitänin .... :m
> Kutterfahrt ....
> selber rausfahren macht doch viel mehr Spaß ! (finde ich) :m




Aber da kann ich anderen mal auf die Finger schauen, wie man was macht. Und dann wird es auf dem eigenen Böötchen ausprobiert. ^^

By erst mal


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Volltreffer



ui ui ui das steht kein firmenname bei |bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder weg. Will jetzt auf die Brücke .................................



na dann mal petri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal wat iss hier eigendlich los #c seid ihr alle schon heiern oder wat |bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal wat iss hier eigendlich los #c seid ihr alle schon heiern oder wat |bigeyes



Nö
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sach mal wie bist du denn drauf #c einen kleinen hinweis hier im board und die besatzung wäre komplett aber wenn du nix sachst#d lass die futzies, die ewig absagen das bringt auf dauer nix .kannst froh sein das du nich noch kosten hattest :g nächstes mal wenns wieder nich klappt sag einfach bescheid dann füllen wir die plätze .der eine oder andere hat immer zeit |rolleyes
> greez
> andy


 

jo,danke....

das krasse ist ja,campingplatz sowie kutter waren ja schon gebucht.
kutter bezahlt man ja vor ort...
nur ich kann froh sein das ich das geld nicht schon für den campingplatz bezahlt hatte,denn die bestätigung und den überweisungsträger hatte ich schon.sprich hätte nur noch überweisen müssen,hab dann den nächsten tag nochmal gefragt und auf einmal sagten sie:wieso bezahlen?wir haben doch noch garnichts abgesprochen...
einfach nur mies....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,danke....
> 
> das krasse ist ja,campingplatz sowie kutter waren ja schon gebucht.
> kutter bezahlt man ja vor ort...
> ...



wie gesagt nächstes mal fragste hier mal nach #6 hätte auch ins auge gehen können


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> kauf dir mal nen anständigen kfz im golf hab ich gehört werden nur abgelaufende teile verbaut :q:q:q:q


 

ganz vorsichtig.....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nö
> #h#h#h#h#h



na toll und wo warste die ganze zeit :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ganz vorsichtig.....




stimmt doch oder warum haste soviel neue teile in deinem verbaut :q:q:q


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

recht hat er ja ,wat soll ich da nun antworten ?
#y was ist mit deiner front|pftroest:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,wat soll ich da nun antworten ?
> #yund was ist mit deiner front|pftroest:



welcher front meine madam iss wech und ich bin schon seid langen hier ausser die paar kleinen unterbrecher wo mal wieder der server schlapp machte


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na toll und wo warste die ganze zeit :q



Ich war immer bei Dir. 
Leichte Tastatur-Abneigung.
Habe die Aussage eines gewissen Herrn gesucht, dass er Blumen und Rotwein hasst und man ihn damit jagen könnte.:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> recht hat er ja ,wat soll ich da nun antworten ?
> #y was ist mit deiner front|pftroest:



ups hab da gerade was durcheinander gebracht :q:q:q:q


jeder popel fährt nen opel aber nich jeder nen fronti :vik::q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich war immer bei Dir.
> Leichte Tastatur-Abneigung.
> Habe die Aussage eines gewissen Herrn gesucht, dass er Blumen und Rotwein hasst und man ihn damit jagen könnte.:q:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




:q:q:q:q prost ich hoffe du hast was anständiges zutrinken :q:q:q


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ups hab da gerade was durcheinander gebracht :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> jeder popel fährt nen opel aber nich jeder nen fronti :vik::q:q:q


 

na wenn du das sagst ;-)

moin ralf


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na wenn du das sagst ;-)
> 
> moin ralf



nu werd mal nix fetsch :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q prost ich hoffe du hast was anständiges zutrinken :q:q:q



Heute ist 0,0 Promille angesagt. |uhoh:|uhoh:
Einfach nicht die Allohol Kurve gekricht.#c#c
Mit 39j werden die Pausen immer häufiger.
Muss etwas Energie sammeln, für Lolland.:m:m

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ups hab da gerade was durcheinander gebracht :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> jeder popel fährt nen opel aber nich jeder nen fronti :vik::q:q:q



Eigentlich müsstest Du ja einen FORD fahren.:q:q
Kennst Du die Abkürzung für FORD.#6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Heute ist 0,0 Promille angesagt. |uhoh:|uhoh:
> Einfach nicht die Allohol Kurve gekricht.#c#c
> Mit 39j werden die Pausen immer häufiger.
> Muss etwas Energie sammeln, für Lolland.:m:m
> ...



achsoooooo |uhoh: na denn ich hoffe das geht gut|kopfkrat ich fange erst nächsten montag mit der pause an :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest Du ja einen FORD fahren.:q:q
> Kennst Du die Abkürzung für FORD.#6#6#6



WAS ISS EIN FORD#c#c#c:v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so muß mal fix bein kühlschrank :m nachschänken:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> WAS ISS EIN FORD#c#c#c:v



FÜR OSSIS REICHT DER


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> FÜR OSSIS REICHT DER
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



|muahah: dat werd ich morgen gleich meinen kumpel holger verklickern |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: dat werd ich morgen gleich meinen kumpel holger verklickern |muahah:




neee noch besser dat druck ich aus und laminier dat.
und hängs ans hallentor :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> neee noch besser dat druck ich aus und laminier dat.
> und hängs ans hallentor :vik:




AuWeiA, da krieg ich wohl Einreise-Verbot für Salzwedel.#t
Und dann noch von einem ehemaligen Staatsfeind Nr.1.:q

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest Du ja einen FORD fahren.:q:q
> Kennst Du die Abkürzung für FORD.#6#6#6



na hast dich nich getraut wa ????? aber da kann ich mit um :vik: also keine angst vor ossiwitzen ich kann darüber auch lachen 

ups schonwieder was durcheinader gebracht#q kam ja garnich von celler :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> AuWeiA, da krieg ich wohl Einreise-Verbot für Salzwedel.#t
> Und dann noch von einem ehemaligen Staatsfeind Nr.1.:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h



nur keine panik wir sind doch alle wendehälse :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na hast dich nich getraut wa ????? aber da kann ich mit um :vik: also keine angst vor ossiwitzen ich kann darüber auch lachen



Angst und Geld, nie gehabt.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
Lass mich hintern Baum Du Feigling.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Angst und Geld, nie gehabt.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h



mönsch jaaaaa ich hab ja schon berichtigt :q:q:q
wie wat ? wat iss angst und geld:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch jaaaaa ich hab ja schon berichtigt :q:q:q
> :q



War auch schon schwer am Grübeln #c#c#c

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> War auch schon schwer am Grübeln #c#c#c
> 
> #h#h#h#h



manchmal passieren halt dinge die man selber nich will :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> manchmal passieren halt dinge die man selber nich will :q:q:q



Wenn z.B. am Ende des Gehaltes noch Monat übrig ist.:q:q
Oder der Flascheninhalt zu schnell verdunstet.#6#6

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch forelle03 so oft wie du hier bist
kannste ruhig mal tach sagen :q
|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. am Ende des Gehaltes noch Monat übrig ist.:q:q
> Oder der Flascheninhalt zu schnell verdunstet.#6#6
> 
> #h#h#h#h



am ende des gehaltes iss noch monat übrig |kopfkrat nun ja. ich bin halt sparsam :q:q:q:q
zu zwei : das kommt schon öfter vor :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch forelle03 so oft wie du hier bist
> kannste ruhig mal tach sagen :q
> |wavey:



und wech iss er komisch immer wenn man dauf  anspricht sind se wech :q wat iss dat nur für ne schüchterne gesellschaft in unserem lande :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muss mal eben schnell googlen, wo die Jugendherberge von Wismar ist.
Meine ausgeguckte Ferienwohnung ist ca 400 Meter vom Westhafen entfernt (direkt am Alten Hafen).
Bin gleich wieder da.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> und wech iss er komisch immer wenn man dauf  anspricht sind se wech :q wat iss dat nur für ne schüchterne gesellschaft in unserem lande :q:q:q:q



War bei mir aber auch so. #c#c
Aber dann :m:m:m:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Muss mal eben schnell googlen, wo die Jugendherberge von Wismar ist.
> Meine ausgeguckte Ferienwohnung ist ca 400 Meter vom Westhafen entfernt (direkt am Alten Hafen).
> Bin gleich wieder da.
> 
> #h#h#h



die hier
http://www.djh-wismar.city-map.de/1.html

c.a. 5 min mitten auto


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> War bei mir aber auch so. #c#c
> Aber dann :m:m:m:m:m


bei mir nich ich war der erste :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin peter|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lass dich nich irritieren .die sind über jeden gast inner nebensaison dankbar . ich habe da selber schon im winter gebucht gehabt  und die adresse hat lother auch von mir#6 einfach mal anrufen#6


 


























 Jugendherbergen stehen allen Menschen zur Verfügung. Voraussetzung ist jedoch die Mitgliedschaft in einer dem internationalen Jugendherbergsverband (IYHF) angeschlossenen Organisation. Die Mitgliedskarten werden in den jeweiligen Heimatländern ausgestellt.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> die hier
> http://www.djh-wismar.city-map.de/1.html
> 
> c.a. 5 min mitten auto



Die Ferienwohnung kostet bei 2 Personen nur 5 Euro mehr und man kann eine Gefriertruhe nutzen.
Werde wohl die FeWo  mal ausprobieren. Sind ja auch zu dritt und werden schon am Freitag Nachmittag anreisen.
Muss allerdings für Jonas und Olli noch Touristenscheine besorgen. Mal sehen, ob man mit Ausweis-Kopie vorbestellen kann.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Die Ferienwohnung kostet bei 2 Personen nur 5 Euro mehr und man kann eine Gefriertruhe nutzen.
> Werde wohl die FeWo  mal ausprobieren. Sind ja auch zu dritt und werden schon am Freitag Nachmittag anreisen.
> Muss allerdings für Jonas und Olli noch Touristenscheine besorgen. Mal sehen, ob man mit Ausweis-Kopie vorbestellen kann.



touristenscheine bekommste inner stadtverwaltung oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Die Ferienwohnung kostet bei 2 Personen nur 5 Euro mehr und man kann eine Gefriertruhe nutzen.



schick mal die adresse vlt bleib ich doch da und wir machen mal nen schicken nachtbummel #6 in meiner heimatstadt !!!!!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> touristenscheine bekommste inner stadtverwaltung oder irre ich mich da?



Ob die aber am Freitag Nachmittag noch besetzt ist.#c#c
In SH kann man mit Kopie des Ausweises und Vorauskassen im Vorfeld beantragen. Wird dann zugeschickt.
Werd mal ne Mail an die Stadtverwaltung schicken.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> schick mal die adresse vlt bleib ich doch da und wir machen mal nen schicken nachtbummel #6 in meiner heimatstadt !!!!!!!



Lies doch mal in der IG MS Betty.:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ob die aber am Freitag Nachmittag noch besetzt ist.#c#c
> In SH kann man mit Kopie des Ausweises und Euronen vorbestellen. Wird dann zugeschickt.
> Werd mal ne Mail an die Stadtverwaltung schicken.




blos nich mailen ruf da an denk drann wo du hin mailst du bist da nich im westen:q:q:q:q:q glaubs mir die sind hier nich so schnell:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Lies doch mal in der IG MS Betty.:q:q:q:q:q



ja nee schon klar . ich werd morgen mal mit meiner mutter sprechen ,die bettelt schon so lange das sie mal wieder nach wis will zu ihrer cousine also freitag nachmittag abfahrt mutti abliefern und dann treffpunkt hotel :vik: jupp dat bekommen wir hin :q

ich sach dir morgen bescheid wann ich einlaufe :q:q:q

dat wird luschtich we :vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau,Tach oder Naben.

War nur mal eben eine Toilette meines Bruders fixen,das ding war verstopft und das Wasser hörte nicht auf zu laufen.

Im warsten Sinne des Wortes,echt Scheizze.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ja nee schon klar . ich werd morgen mal mit meiner mutter sprechen ,die bettelt schon so lange das sie mal wieder nach wis will zu ihrer cousine also freitag nachmittag abfahrt mutti abliefern und dann treffpunkt hotel :vik: jupp dat bekommen wir hin :q
> 
> ich sach dir morgen bescheid wann ich einlaufe :q:q:q
> 
> dat wird luschtich we :vik:



Suppi, hab noch nicht gebucht. Vielleicht möchte ja noch einer der Herren in Wismar übernachten.
Ein kleines bißchen Zurückhaltung muss ich allerdings an den Tag legen, da Sohnemann ja mit dabei ist. Können wir dann in DK nachholen.
Außerdem muss ich ja fit sein, wenn ich Euch in Grund und Boden angeln will.:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach mal eben was anderes,

welches Ritual muß ich erfüllen um in den MFT bereich zu gelangen,oder wer lädt mich ein ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Jau,Tach oder Naben.
> 
> War nur mal eben eine Toilette meines Bruders fixen,das ding war verstopft und das Wasser hörte nicht auf zu laufen.
> 
> Im warsten Sinne des Wortes,echt Scheizze.



warum hat er nich einfach den hahn abgesperrt und dann den schwimmer gereinigt :q und danach mal kurz gewühlt :q:q:q

moin moin  peter:vik:


----------



## forelle03 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ All Nabend erstmal
Bin ebend ein zurückhaltender Zeitgenosse das hat mit Schüchtern nichts zu tun. Ich habe halt Intersse am Meeresangeln und wohne leider nicht so Nah an der See.
Aber ihr seid eine super Truppe und das lesen macht mir grossen spass.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ach mal eben was anderes,
> 
> welches Ritual muß ich erfüllen um in den MFT bereich zu gelangen,oder wer lädt mich ein ?



ich sach dirk bescheid #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal eben gewühlt ist gut,die Madame meines Bruders hat das wohl nicht so mit Binden in den Eimer,sondern ab ins Becken und den Haufen setzt sie auch noch drauf.

Wat´n Glück,das ich die Nase dicht hab,sonst würde ich wohl nichts außer Kot und Dung riechen.
Der Hahn ist abgesperrt und Morgen darf er oder sie dort mal richtig schön reine machen,denn die Rohre waren schon so voll,das die Brühe auch in der Wanne und im BD steht,echt lecker.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ All Nabend erstmal
> Bin ebend ein zurückhaltender Zeitgenosse das hat mit Schüchtern nichts zu tun. Ich habe halt Intersse am Meeresangeln und wohne leider nicht so Nah an der See.
> Aber ihr seid eine super Truppe und das lesen macht mir grossen spass.




moin michael
hallo beckum iss doch gleich um die ecke #6

was meinste wohl wie weit einige von uns von der see entfernt wohnen.du wirst dich wundern die entfernung hat doch nichts mit den interessen zu tuen.

denn mal herzlich willkommen im mft . schreib ruhig mit wenn du fragen oder vlt tips hast da wirst du hier immer den richtigen finden#6 lustich sind wir  #c wirklich |bigeyes:q:q:q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ All Nabend erstmal
> Bin ebend ein zurückhaltender Zeitgenosse das hat mit Schüchtern nichts zu tun. Ich habe halt Intersse am Meeresangeln und wohne leider nicht so Nah an der See.
> Aber ihr seid eine super Truppe und das lesen macht mir grossen spass.




Ach komm,Beckum ist doch gleich um die Ecke,das machen einige von den Jungs hier jeden Monat klar,um ans Wasser zu kommen

Ne mal im ernst Willkommen und Spass dabei.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Mal eben gewühlt ist gut,die Madame meines Bruders hat das wohl nicht so mit Binden in den Eimer,sondern ab ins Becken und den Haufen setzt sie auch noch drauf.
> 
> Wat´n Glück,das ich die Nase dicht hab,sonst würde ich wohl nichts außer Kot und Dung riechen.
> Der Hahn ist abgesperrt und Morgen darf er oder sie dort mal richtig schön reine machen,denn die Rohre waren schon so voll,das die Brühe auch in der Wanne und im BD steht,echt lecker.




Son Scheixx aber auch. Wofür doch so eine Erkältung gut is.
:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ All Nabend erstmal
> Bin ebend ein zurückhaltender Zeitgenosse das hat mit Schüchtern nichts zu tun. Ich habe halt Intersse am Meeresangeln und wohne leider nicht so Nah an der See.
> Aber ihr seid eine super Truppe und das lesen macht mir grossen spass.



Ach komm,Beckum ist doch gleich um die Ecke,das machen einige von den Jungs hier jeden Monat klar,um ans Wasser zu kommen

Ne mal im ernst Willkommen und Spass dabei.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ach komm,Beckum ist doch gleich um die Ecke,das machen einige von den Jungs hier jeden Monat klar,um ans Wasser zu kommen
> 
> Ne mal im ernst Willkommen und Spass dabei.



ach du weist auch das beckum gleich um die ecke iss#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HÄÄÄÄÄ?


----------



## forelle03 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So werde mich jetzt in die Koje begeben und bei das warme Frauchen klettern. Bis morgen !!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> So werde mich jetzt in die Koje begeben und bei das warme Frauchen klettern. Bis morgen !!



du hast gut ich muß bei meiner immer die füße wärmen :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> So werde mich jetzt in die Koje begeben und bei das warme Frauchen klettern. Bis morgen !!



Guts Nächtle,

und schon wurde der Begriff "Beiklettern" geboren.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> HÄÄÄÄÄ?




mööönsch wir haben uns überschnitten beide das gleiche geschrieben:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> So werde mich jetzt in die Koje begeben und bei das warme Frauchen klettern. Bis morgen !!




rinngehauen |wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hoffentlich haben die den Server bald wieder im Griff,hab schon einige Nachrichten erneut schreiben dürfen,fuck.


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mööönsch wir haben uns überschnitten beide das gleiche geschrieben:q




Ach so,auch eben erst gelesen:q

Koje ist ein sehr guter gedanke,aber erst mal noch eine von den kleinen Pillen vom Dock und dann bis Morgen gegen Mittag.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben die den Server bald wieder im Griff,hab schon einige Nachrichten erneut schreiben dürfen,fuck.



echt bei mir gehts seid c.a. 2 stunden . kotzt mich aber auch immer richtig an |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ach so,auch eben erst gelesen:q
> 
> Koje ist ein sehr guter gedanke,aber erst mal noch eine von den kleinen Pillen vom Dock und dann bis Morgen gegen Mittag.



jau denn bis morgen abend gen mittag bin ich inner werft #6

ach nee morgen werd ich ja garnichts an den booten schaffen .morgen iss ja oelwechsel und neue bremsen am fronti fällig|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|gaehn:|gaehn:|schlafen|schlafen|schlaf:|schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nacht gesacht frauchen kommt auch gerade |wavey:


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> schick mal die adresse vlt bleib ich doch da und wir machen mal nen schicken nachtbummel #6 in meiner heimatstadt !!!!!!!




und wat ist dann mit mir?
wolltest mich mitnehmen,spritkosten sparen ;-)
pass ja garnicht ins alterschema,um mich euch ein drauf zu machen und ausserdem kann ich da bestimmt nicht mithalten...


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jau denn bis morgen abend gen mittag bin ich inner werft #6
> 
> ach nee morgen werd ich ja garnichts an den booten schaffen .morgen iss ja oelwechsel und neue bremsen am fronti fällig|uhoh:




hast auch gleich das richtige smiley zur opel reperatur gewählt (|uhoh   |supergri


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ralf

na jut geschlafen und fit für denn neuen arbetistag?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen ralf
> 
> na jut geschlafen und fit für denn neuen arbetistag?



Moin Matze,

alles ist fit.
Übrigens in Wismar wird es bestimmt nicht übermäßig werden.
Freitag und Samstag ein paar Bierchen, Essen gehen und vielleicht 1-2 Witzky.
Das soll es auch gewesen sein. 
Soll auch bestimmt kein Wettbewerb werden.
Das Angeln soll ja auch noch Spaß machen und ich z.B. habe meinen Sohn dabei. Der ist zwar gerade 15 geworden, hat aber mit Alkohol nichts am Hut (das soll auch noch möglichst lange so bleiben).
Ein bißchen zusammensitzen und dumm Quatschen is ja auch nicht schlecht.
Alle anderen Ausschweifungen können wir auf die Abschlußtour legen.
Jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht (bin kein Moralapostel).
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> alles ist fit.
> Übrigens in Wismar wird es bestimmt nicht übermäßig werden.
> ...


ja ne,hab ich mir schon fast gedacht,na mal schauen wat der andy dazu sagt.ich mein die unterkunft für 2 person ist mit 50 euro schon gut gerechnet.dadurch wird man auf jeden fall nicht arm...

achso,nochwas.du schriebst von nem touristenschein für dein sohn?
was hat der für ne bedeutung?


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Aber da kann ich anderen mal auf die Finger schauen, wie man was macht. Und dann wird es auf dem eigenen Böötchen ausprobiert. ^^
> 
> By erst mal



kann man so auch nich sagen ..... 
aufm Kutter ist das dochn büschn was anderes ....
aber nichts desto trotz wünsch ich dir viel Spaß !!! (und Erfolg)
kennst du die DVD von "Der Raubfisch" - spezial Dorsch ?
da ist mal schön gezeigt das Kleinbootangeln .... is gar nicht schwer, nur finden muß man die Biester halt auch mal :m

ach ja ..... morning an alle erstmal ! #h


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

juten morgen..
weisst du ob die ute ein echolot auf ihrem boot hat?
denn ohne ist es bestimmt wie mefo angeln(fisch der 1000 würfe ;-)...


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

G'moije gesacht!#h

Hier muss man sich ja erstmal durch die Seiten kämpfen...|rolleyes


Ihr habt's gut, könnt schön fischen gehen, während wir Äpfel für die diesjährige Rekordapfelsaftpressung sammeln!

Na ja, wünsch euch nen guten Fang.:m
Macht wenigstens ordentlich Bilders.


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moisen dirk...

werd geht denn angeln?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moisen dirk...
> 
> werd geht denn angeln?




Moin Matze!

Geh doch mal büdde einen Schritt zur Seite...|rolleyes


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,bin weg...


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> juten morgen..
> weisst du ob die ute ein echolot auf ihrem boot hat?
> denn ohne ist es bestimmt wie mefo angeln(fisch der 1000 würfe ;-)...



ich weiß das sie da dran arbeitet ... #h
ich finde das es ein sehr gutes Hilfsmittel ist, aber auch wieder nicht sooooo wichtig wenn du dich damit nur im Flachwasser rumtreibst - so viele Kanten ö.ä. gibt es da leider nicht zu finden


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja gut du sprichst aus erfahrung...
mal schauen,wollt ja mal mit ihr raus fahren,gucken wie wir das dann machen...
denn ich denk mal auf blauen dunst raus fahren bringt auch nichts..


----------



## forelle03 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen zusammen
 Muss jetzt zum Ohrenarzt die Lauschlappen nachschauen lassen. Meine bessere Hälft sagt immer so komische Sachen wie: Rasen schneiden, kochen, aufräumen etc. und ich verstehe immer fahr angeln trink Bier |supergri|supergri|supergri.
ob es was hilft weiss ich noch nicht. 
Bis nachher.


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen...
also ich würd nicht hin gehen,hört sich doch ganz gut was sie sagt ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> Muss jetzt zum Ohrenarzt die Lauschlappen nachschauen lassen. Meine bessere Hälft sagt immer so komische Sachen wie: Rasen schneiden, kochen, aufräumen etc. und ich verstehe immer fahr angeln trink Bier |supergri|supergri|supergri.
> ob es was hilft weiss ich noch nicht.
> Bis nachher.




|muahah:

Ich glaub da muss ich auch mal hin...|rolleyes

Wobei ich die Stimmen aber auch höre, wenn Liz gar nicht da ist!
Hier im Büro ist's immer ganz schlimm!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so!

Erst mal |welcome: im MFT @ Michael!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Andy San!#h

Lass uns morgen Abend telefonieren...:m

Heute Abend is hier bei uns Familientreffen!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohhhh iss mir schlecht .ich tinke nie wieder vodka :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ohhhh iss mir schlecht .ich tinke nie wieder vodka :v




Jelzin lässt mer ja auch besser aus'm Leib...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jelzin lässt mer ja auch besser aus'm Leib...|rolleyes



jupp wieder was gelernt konnte doch früher damit um und voll war ich gestern doch auch nich |kopfkrat

naja was solls jetzt erstmal auto basteln |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp wieder was gelernt konnte doch früher damit um und voll war ich gestern doch auch nich |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich nehm so Zeug nur noch als Frostschutz im Scheibenwaschwasser...
> Wenn Vodka, dann entweder den Schwedischen oder die Brühe aus der Aluflasche!
> ...




Ich glaube, ich mach heut auch nur nen halben Tag.
Mir ist irgendwie komisch!


----------



## forelle03 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk
hast du dich bei der Membertour 2009 angemeldet ich meine Ja. Ist das wohl richtig ????


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> hast du dich bei der Membertour 2009 angemeldet ich meine Ja. Ist das wohl richtig ????




Yo, wird unsre erste Norgetour!|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ohhhh iss mir schlecht .ich tinke nie wieder vodka :v



Ha Ha


Dann mach heute mal ne arbeit,wo der Kopf tiefer hängt als der Körper

Und viel Spaß


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

sag mal,welche Haken Größe haben deine Jigköpfe für die Ostsee?


----------



## forelle03 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk 
Dann bist du ja genau so ein Greenhorn wie ich. Hoffendlich haben wir einigermasen gutes Wetter und viel Spass. Was meinst du wenn du als Neuling son dicken Heili an der Leine hast und dann die Unerfahrenheit dazu. Ich glaube dann ist arbeit angesagt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> sag mal,welche Haken Größe haben deine Jigköpfe für die Ostsee?





Guuuden Peter!

5/0 und 6/0 fische ich meistens!

Habe aber auch noch 4/0er, die funzen auch...


Willste ne Produktion starten?


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jemand ne Idee wo ich ne Ultimate Kaputze für nen Floatie her bekommen kann ???? #c


----------



## knutemann (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Dann bist du ja genau so ein Greenhorn wie ich. Hoffendlich haben wir einigermasen gutes Wetter und viel Spass. Was meinst du wenn du als Neuling son dicken Heili an der Leine hast und dann die Unerfahrenheit dazu. Ich glaube dann ist arbeit angesagt.


Du kennst ja die dicken Forellen bei Uwe. So ein Kveite ist nur ein klein wenig größer aber ansonsten halt auch nur nenn Fisch


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Dann bist du ja genau so ein Greenhorn wie ich. Hoffendlich haben wir einigermasen gutes Wetter und viel Spass. Was meinst du wenn du als Neuling son dicken Heili an der Leine hast und dann die Unerfahrenheit dazu. Ich glaube dann ist arbeit angesagt.




Ach, das Wetter wird schon!

Hab mich schon mit Honeyball unterhalten. Der fährt auch mit und kennt die Kante da oben...
Man hat wohl immer auch Ausweichmöglichkeiten!

Ich will doch hoffen, dass Alle ihren Traumfisch an den Haken bekommen! 

Gedrillt bekomm ich die digge Pladde schon!:vik:

Nur beissen muss sie!|rolleyes
Die haben übrigens Gummifischwetter vorher gesagt für nächstes Jahr... ;-))


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> sag mal,welche Haken Größe haben deine Jigköpfe für die Ostsee?




das kommt drauf an was du dann für Gummis fischen willst ....
die müssen schon dazu passen :m
ich fische je nach Wassertiefe Gewichte von ca 30 - 80 Gramm
und meistens Gummis ca 10-12cm
hab dafür auch so 4/0 + 5/0 er


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Peter!
> 
> 5/0 und 6/0 fische ich meistens!
> 
> ...



Ich bin am überlegen,wenn ich jetzt noch einen Händler hätte,der mir die Haken besorgen könnte,und ein paar fertige Jigs der 50-80gr Klasse zum abformen,dann könnte ich schon ein paar anfertigen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das kommt drauf an was du dann für Gummis fischen willst ....
> die müssen schon dazu passen :m
> ich fische je nach Wassertiefe Gewichte von ca 30 - 80 Gramm
> und meistens Gummis ca 10-12cm
> hab dafür auch so 4/0 + 5/0 er



Moin Jörg,
das ist doch schon mal was.Bin ja nicht so der Gummiangler in der Ostsee,ehr Pilken und das kann ich.


Wie siehts mit der Scheuerleiste aus?Schon dran?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen,wenn ich jetzt noch einen Händler hätte,der mir die Haken besorgen könnte,und ein paar fertige Jigs der 50-80gr Klasse zum abformen,dann könnte ich schon ein paar anfertigen.





Hmmm, ich hatte mal im Netz irgendwo ne Adresse gefunden, wo's die Haken zu kaufen gab...

Musst mal googlen nach Jigkopfgussformen bzw. Haken!

Ich such auch nochmal!

Sind abgewinkelte VMC Bavarian Haken.
Das sind die Besten!

Bloss nicht so'n verzinkten Rotz kaufen. Die biegen auf!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich hatte mal im Netz irgendwo ne Adresse gefunden, wo's die Haken zu kaufen gab...
> 
> Musst mal googlen nach Jigkopfgussformen bzw. Haken!
> 
> ...



Hab da was gefunden

http://www.bleigussformen.de/


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die arbeiten auch nur mit VMC


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hab da was gefunden
> 
> http://www.bleigussformen.de/




Treffer!!!#6

Genau das ist der Shop, den ich auch schonmal gefunden hab.


Der hat auch die richtigen Jighaken!


----------



## forelle03 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin nun erstmal wech. Der Termin beim Doc war wohl doch überflüssig habe gerade gehört Gartenarbeit ist an gesagt Pool abbauen und reinigen.
Bis denne


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> das ist doch schon mal was.Bin ja nicht so der Gummiangler in der Ostsee,ehr Pilken und das kann ich.
> 
> 
> Wie siehts mit der Scheuerleiste aus?Schon dran?




jojo ! 
boot geht vorran !!!!
noch nen paar Kabel anklemmen, dann noch die 2 neuen Sitze rein, dann die Halter für die Downrigger ...
ein Ende ist in Sicht 
ich fische eigendlich nur noch mit Gummis, man fängt in der Tat meist etwas weniger, aber dafür verfangen sich keine 30-40cm Dorschleins an den Pilkvorfachbeifängern ....
die haben dann meist ne vernünftige Größe :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Bin nun erstmal wech. Der Termin beim Doc war wohl doch überflüssig habe gerade gehört Gartenarbeit ist an gesagt Pool abbauen und reinigen.
> Bis denne




Möööönsch, den Pool lässt man doch stehen!|rolleyes

Wo sollen denn sonst die Kinder im Winter eislaufen?#c


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo ihr alle zusammen!!  |wavey:|wavey:

Was haltet ihr von dieser Rute??

Die BALZER Magna Magic Softpilk ist 310 cm , 30/160 Wg , Korkgriff , 2-Teilig , T-Länge 160 cm , Rollenhalter im Carbon-Look , Aluminium-Abschlusskappe mit Gummipuffer , Korkgriff , Titanium SIC-Ringe. 

Gebraucht aber in einem sehr guten Zustand. Auch zum schweren Spinnfischen geeignet. Absolut unkaputtbarer Blank.

VB 40 € zzgl . Versand


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle zusammen!!  |wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dieser Rute??
> 
> ...




Hej Ute!#h

Sach mal, wie gross bist du?
Weil mir persönlich sind auf'm Kutter Ruten von über 3m zu unhandlich. Bin aber auch nur ein kleiner Riese (oder großer Zwerg) von 1,77m!
Wir (Frauchen und ich) fischen Ruten in 2,75m und kommen damit bestens zurecht. Außerdem willste die Rute doch bestimmt auch im Kleinboot nutzen, oder?
Da ist ne lange Gerte auch eher unpraktisch.

Wenn du also nicht deutlich über die 1,85m gross bist, dann nimm lieber ne kürzere Rute!


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ute
kann dirk nur zustimmen,meine rute ist auch nur 2,70 m lang und die reicht alle male...

@jigkopfselberbauer
was meint ihr denn würde ein jigkopf in 5/0 und 50 gramm kosten?
ich ahb da nämlich nen günstigen lieferanten...
kostenpunkt inkl versand= ca 0,60 euro


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieht eure Schrift auch so komisch aus?

Ich glaube, der AB Server machts nicht mehr lange...#d


Matze, mach mal bitte ein Pic von deinen Jigköpfen!
Will nur mal gucken, ob die VMC Haken haben und nicht so'n dicken Wulst, wo der Gufi rüber muss...

Sollten die wirklich meine Gesuchten sein, dann brauch ich auch die Adresse von deinem Spezi!


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Matze,


FOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSS


Dafür fang ich nicht das gießen an.


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ute,

ich fische fast ausschließlich 2,70m zum Pilken vom Kutter. Über 3m gehe ich nur beim Naturköderangeln,da ich mit sehr langen Vorfächern um die 2-2,5m fische.
Man muß aber auch sagen,das ich mit 1,93m auch mit langen Ruten gut klar komm,aber das ist Gewohnheit.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Matze,
> 
> 
> FOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSS
> ...





So schaut's aus!|supergri

Bei 60Cent/Stück würd ich glaube auch ne Grossbestellung machen und gut isses...

Obwohl ich ja eigentlich sehr gut bestückt bin!


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man der Server lagt.


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So schaut's aus!|supergri
> 
> Bei 60Cent/Stück würd ich glaube auch ne Grossbestellung machen und gut isses...
> 
> Obwohl ich ja eigentlich sehr gut bestückt bin!


 

uih,der dirk ist gut bestückt ;-)

schaut mal in ebay unter tackle-dealer,glaub so heißt der,komm hier von arbeit nicht mehr auf die e-bay seiten.
der hat auch unter anderem die kopyto gufis

mag ja sein das sie nicht euren anforderungen entsprechen aber für meine verhäl.tnisse sind die echt gut und natürlich auch günstig.

gebt mir mal bitte bescheid wenn ihr sie gefunden habt..
geb euch dann noch paar infos


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hej Ute!#h
> 
> Sach mal, wie gross bist du?
> Weil mir persönlich sind auf'm Kutter Ruten von über 3m zu unhandlich. Bin aber auch nur ein kleiner Riese (oder großer Zwerg) von 1,77m!
> ...





Ähmmm
ich laufe mit 166 cm rum


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> @Ute,
> 
> ich fische fast ausschließlich 2,70m zum Pilken vom Kutter. Über 3m gehe ich nur beim Naturköderangeln,da ich mit sehr langen Vorfächern um die 2-2,5m fische.
> Man muß aber auch sagen,das ich mit 1,93m auch mit langen Ruten gut klar komm,aber das ist Gewohnheit.




Okay!
Danke Euch allen. ^^
Dann lieber eine etwas kürzere Rute.


----------



## forelle03 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Arbeit ist getan und Frauchen holt Kaltschalengetränk. Dann werde ich mir wohl 2-3 genehmigen und die Billiardkugeln streicheln. Morgen werden 20 Forellen geräuchert und sagt bloss nicht wir wollen Fotos sehen, wenn ja dann muss ich meine Tochter ganz lieb bitten weil ich mit dem Kram nicht klarkomme.


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> So Arbeit ist getan und Frauchen holt Kaltschalengetränk. Dann werde ich mir wohl 2-3 genehmigen und die Billiardkugeln streicheln. Morgen werden 20 Forellen geräuchert und sagt bloss nicht wir wollen Fotos sehen, wenn ja dann muss ich meine Tochter ganz lieb bitten weil ich mit dem Kram nicht klarkomme.


 

-das ding wo man fotos mit macht in die hand nehmen
-den power knopf drücken
-dann geht vorn meist der linsenschutz von allein auf
-warten bis der blitz geladen ist
-gucken ob die kamera auf fotos und nicht auf videos steht
-in die kamera rein gucken
-anvisieren was du fotografieren willst
-den auslöserknopf drücken
-warten bis das foto auf dem bildschirm erscheint
-gucken obs gut ist(ansonsten wiederholen)
-kamera an lassen
-datenkabel nehmen
-datenkabel in kamera und pc stecken
-am pc auf arbeitsplatz gehen
-da müsste dann schon ein neues fenster geöffnet sein
-fenster anklicken
-fotos anschauen
-vielleicht findest dann ja auch mal bilder die du hättest vielleicht nicht sehen sollen.wenn du sagst das deine tochter die kamera sonst immer hat.
- ausgewählte fotos in ordner kopieren
-hier im mft board auf antworten klicken
-dann dort auf anhänge verwalten
-dort gehst du dann auf suchen
-dann suchst dein ordner 
-makierst das bild
-gehst auf laden 
-dann kannst das kleine fenster wieder schließen
-dann gibst vielleicht noch nen kleinen text ein
-dann auf antworten


und siehe da,du hast dein erstes foto selber gemacht und hier ins board rein gestellt...


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> schaut mal in ebay unter tackel-dealer,glaub so heißt der,




Ich will keinen Dackel kaufen,sondern tackle |supergri


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich will keinen Dackel kaufen,sondern tackle |supergri


 

shizen dreck#d
habs aber schon geändert |rolleyes

hast denn was gefunden?


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau,,


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja ne,hab ich mir schon fast gedacht,na mal schauen wat der andy dazu sagt.ich mein die unterkunft für 2 person ist mit 50 euro schon gut gerechnet.dadurch wird man auf jeden fall nicht arm...
> 
> achso,nochwas.du schriebst von nem touristenschein für dein sohn?
> was hat der für ne bedeutung?



Hallo Matze,

Sohnemann und Olli gehen nur im Urlaub angeln und haben keinen Fischereischein.
In Meck-Pomm kann man sich dann einen Touristenangelschein kaufen (20 Euro), der ist 40 Tage gültig. Geht meines Wissens aber nur einmal in 12 Monaten.
Ich glaube, einen Zusatzschein braucht man in Meck-Pomm auch noch.

Ralf#h#h#h#h#h

So, Versuch 15/20. Mal was Neues, der Server ist ausgelastet.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf der Suche nach dem Shop von dem Matze schrieb,bin ich auf dieses hier gestoßen,

http://www.cipro.de/links/linkhandel.htm


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ralf
glaub den brauchst nur inner brandung..
hoffe nicht das ich mir son ding auch noch holen muss..

@peter
da ist der nicht bei...
gib doch bei e-bay mal jigköpfe ein .
irgend wo müsstest dann ein foto finden wo ganz viele jigköpfe sortoert auf ner pappe liegen.
da anklicken und schauen...
dann sag mir auch gleich mal wie der genau heißt


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @ralf
> glaub den brauchst nur inner brandung..
> hoffe nicht das ich mir son ding auch noch holen muss..
> 
> ...





Den Shop hab ich ja gefunden,den Link hab ich nur mal so eingestellt.


Zu den Küstenfischereischein für MeckPomm:

Den brauchst du immer wenn du in der Ostsee von MeckPomm fischen möchtest,egal ob Brandung oder Kutter.


----------



## forelle03 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler
Danke für die Anleitung werde mein bestes geben damit es auch klappt.
Muss man aber dafür nicht ein Kartenlesegerät haben??


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Celler
> Danke für die Anleitung werde mein bestes geben damit es auch klappt.
> Muss man aber dafür nicht ein Kartenlesegerät haben??



Hallo Michael,

ne, Du brauchst nur ein USB Kabel. Sollte eigentlich im Kamera Zubehör enthalten sein.
Einstöpseln und alles geht fast automatisch.

#h#h#h


----------



## forelle03 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ralf
OK werde alles so machen und dann sollte es wohl funzen.
Bin ja noch nicht solange mit dem PC vertraut habe erst im Dezember 2007 damit angefangen das ist für mich teilweise noch ein Buch mit 7 Siegel.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Papi,

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf

so mit freitag wird nix die anderen beiden die ich noch mitbringe sind nich so flüssig und können sich das hotel nich leisten und autos sind auch nicht vorhanden.
naja wird schon noch irgendwann klappen.

also matze sei beruhigt wir fahren zusammen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin ralf
> 
> so mit freitag wird nix die anderen beiden die ich noch mitbringe sind nich so flüssig und können sich das hotel nich leisten und autos sind auch nicht vorhanden.
> naja wird schon noch irgendwann klappen.
> ...



Hallo Andy,

kein Problem. Wir werden noch genug Möglichkeiten finden.
Sollte noch einer der Teilnehmer übernachten wollen, evtl. von Samstag auf Sonntag, dann PN an mich.
Habe bisher noch nicht gebucht, werde aber definitiv von Freitag bis Sonntag übernachten (bisher sind wir zu dritt).

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> kein Problem. Wir werden noch genug Möglichkeiten finden.
> Sollte noch einer der Teilnehmer übernachten wollen, evtl. von Samstag auf Sonntag, dann PN an mich.
> ...



sehe ich auch so iss aber trotzdem schade .naja kann man nix machen. so ich hau mich wieder aufs sofa iss nich mein tach heute der vodka iss mir garnich bekommen:g


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
hast ja auch gestern ungewöhnlich lang am pc gesessen ;-)

@sutje
was sagst denn zu den jigs?

@forelle
mach dir keine gedanken,das wird schon,ansonstenist hier auch immer wer on der dir bestimmt helfen kann

@all
gleich ist feierabend und ich hab tatsächlich noch ne kiste wittinger im keller ;-)

@ralf
schade das es nichts wird,hätt gern danach inner gemütlichen runde noch paar bierchen geschlürft

nochmal @andy
wer kommt denn noch mit dir mit?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so iss aber trotzdem schade .naja kann man nix machen. so ich hau mich wieder aufs sofa iss nich mein tach heute der vodka iss mir garnich bekommen:g[/
> 
> 
> Kann zwar nächstes Jahr werden, aber ich bin da ziemlich spontan und flexibel.
> ...


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal ein guten abend in die runde wünsch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> mal ein guten abend in die runde wünsch



Nabend Franky

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen franky...

@ralf
das ja ein gutes angebot,ich wohne bei celle,holst mich ab?


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend ralf

war von euch malö einer in letzter zeit drausen weil irgentwie ist in letzter zeit die angelfaulheit ausgebrochen hie bei mir hört man auch kaum was ob irgentetwas gefangen wurde geschweuge denn das mal einer los war


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal was ganz anderes.ist euch schonmal aufgefallen wie dieses schei skype feld bei manchen benutzern nervt.
wenn man dort beiträge liest ist man nur am hin und her scrollen


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend


@Matze,

die Jig´s sind nicht schlecht

Für die anderen:http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Stueck-Jighaken-8-0-Rundkopf-72-gr-VMC-rot-Jigkoepfe_W0QQitemZ310065862000QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310065862000&_trkparms=72%3A1229|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> abend ralf
> 
> war von euch malö einer in letzter zeit drausen weil irgentwie ist in letzter zeit die angelfaulheit ausgebrochen hie bei mir hört man auch kaum was ob irgentetwas gefangen wurde geschweuge denn das mal einer los war


 

naja gut,die normale gemütlich am teich sitz und bierchen schlürfen angel zeit ist ja jetzt auch vorbei,denk mal das sich einige leute bei den temperaturen 2 mal überlegen ob sie angeln gehen.
für uns meeresangler gehts jetzt ja erst los ;-)


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@sutje und @all
wenn ihr ihn mal persönlich anschreibt,könnt ihr mit ihm auch andere mengen ausmachem,sprich es geht auch wenn du 5 von der gewünschten sorte nimmst.
müssen letztendlich aber 10 sein.
genauso kannst mit ihm auch ausserhalb e-bay verhandeln,wird dann noch bisschen billiger.
labert das aber nicht so breit,nahcher krieg ich noch ärger ;-)


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab das da ja besser als so manch anderer,ich brauche nur aus dem Haus,durch den Garten,vorher in die Werkstatt,Angel krallen,Wurm aus der Erde ziehen,auf den Haken,ab in die Este.Also ich bin so ca.1Std. täglich am angeln,aber auch nur wegen dem Wassergrundstück.


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ maze das stimmt natürlich auch wieder


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja den luxus hat nicht jeder ;-)
wo sind dann deine fangberichte ?


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr zwei...
wo treibt ihr euch rum,kommt zum verscheinen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen franky...
> 
> @ralf
> das ja ein gutes angebot,ich wohne bei celle,holst mich ab?



Kein Problem Matze.
Wir haben am Freitag reichlich Zeit und würden so gegen 12:00 Uhr in Bremen losfahren.
Ca. 1,5 Std bis Celle und dann Rtg. Neustadt/Glewe und dann nach Wismar.
Müssen nur sehen, dass wir die Touristenscheine vorher kriegen,
weil Freitagnachmittag wird da keiner mehr arbeiten.
Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mit der Stadtverwaltung in Verbindung setzen.

Ralf #6#6#6

Matze, wo genau sollen wir Dich denn abholen.|gr:


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut ich mus auch nur 200m bis ans wasser laufen trotzdem komm ich nicht all zu oft in letzter zeit zum angeln


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo ihr alle,



gestern habe ich auf der Brücke von Dahme nichts gefangen. Auf der Brücke waren aber auch viele Angler. Ich stand mit noch 2 anderen Anglern in der Mitte von der Brücke. Wir hatten aber nichts abbekommen. Werde jetzt mal öfters an der Steilküste Blinkern gehen. (Wenn meine Fam. mich weg läßt)^^


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Tom,

wieder zuhause, oder in Holland eingehackt.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Kein Problem Matze.
> Wir haben am Freitag reichlich Zeit und würden so gegen 12:00 Uhr in Bremen losfahren.
> Ca. 1,5 Std bis Celle und dann Rtg. Neustadt/Glewe und dann nach Wismar.
> Müssen nur sehen, dass wir die Touristenscheine vorher kriegen,
> ...


 
ist das jetzt ernst gemeint?
will dir da keine umstände machen...


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ihr mal einen günstiges Wochenende hier verbringen wollt, ich vermiete Ferienwohnungen schon ab 20€ pro Tag. 
(Mal ganz so neben bei) ^^


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ist das jetzt ernst gemeint?
> will dir da keine umstände machen...




Matze fällt vom Glauben. Er kommt an die See. :q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann war noch die Tour mit der Betty?
Das ist doch nicht dieses WE oder hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?
Was/Wer will Samstag WOHIN?

HÄÄÄÄÄ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ist das jetzt ernst gemeint?
> will dir da keine umstände machen...



Ist mein voller Ernst.
Bin ab und zu mal beruflich in Celle, also ist ja keine Weltreise.
Und wenn Tom Lust hat, holen wir ihn auch noch ab.
Bremen-Celle-Uelzen-Schwarzenbek- Wismar.
Sonntag genau in der anderen Reihenfolge.

Ralf#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wann war noch die Tour mit der Betty?
> Das ist doch nicht dieses WE oder hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?
> Was/Wer will Samstag WOHIN?
> 
> HÄÄÄÄÄ?



Alles easy, Termin ist 29.11.(teilweise Anreise schon am 28.11.).:vik::vik:

Nur so nebenbei, ich will und fahre am Samstag für 8 Tage nach Lolland zu GOEDDOEK.#6#6


----------



## nemles (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erst mal Nabend gewinked|wavey:|wavey:

Ihr seid ja wahnsinnig. Ich sach Frauchen, ich lese mal schnell, was es so Neues gibt, jetzt hab ich mich durch knapp 20 Seiten genagt.:m


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal einen günstiges Wochenende hier verbringen wollt, ich vermiete Ferienwohnungen schon ab 20€ pro Tag.
> (Mal ganz so neben bei) ^^




das ist ja schön zu wissen !!!! :m
schick doch mal nen paar Infos per PN
Interesse bestimmt da - vor allem wo und wie weit bis zur nächsten slippe :m


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Erst mal Nabend gewinked|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Ihr seid ja wahnsinnig. Ich sach Frauchen, ich lese mal schnell, was es so Neues gibt, jetzt hab ich mich durch knapp 20 Seiten genagt.:m




DAs habe ich mir schon abgewöhnt.
Ich lese nur noch die letzte Seite.#6#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal einen günstiges Wochenende hier verbringen wollt, ich vermiete Ferienwohnungen schon ab 20€ pro Tag.
> (Mal ganz so neben bei) ^^



Gut zu wissen.
Wie weit ist es denn von Dir bis zur Ostsee.
Wissenwert für abendliche Spaziergänge ans Wasser.
Mache mit Familie öfter mal spontan Wochenend-Urlaube.
Allerdings interessieren sich Frau und Tochter absolut nich fürs Angeln.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> DAs habe ich mir schon abgewöhnt.
> Ich lese nur noch die letzte Seite.#6#6



Hai Utilein, aber dann verpasst man meißtens das Beste :m


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> DAs habe ich mir schon abgewöhnt.
> Ich lese nur noch die letzte Seite.#6#6




das gildet aber nich !!!! |director:
geschummelt wird hier nich ! |znaika:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> DAs habe ich mir schon abgewöhnt.
> Ich lese nur noch die letzte Seite.#6#6




Auf der letzten Seite haben wir meistens schon unser Pulver verschossen.:q:q:q:q
Also immer schön der Reihe nach durchlesen.:vik::vik:

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das ist ja schön zu wissen !!!! :m
> schick doch mal nen paar Infos per PN
> Interesse bestimmt da - vor allem wo und wie weit bis zur nächsten slippe :m




Schaut mal hier:

www.dierks-grube.de


Slippen sind hier so einige. Aber für dein etwas größeres Bötchen muss man schon genauer gucken. 
Die in Dahme ist nichts für dich. Die Slppanlage geht nicht ganz bis zum Wasser. Dann ist noch eine in Süsau, ca. 6km entfernt), die ist recht steil. In Grömitz hat der Jachthafen ja eine und in Neustadt müsste ich mal nachfragen. Da ist eine, aber die ist im Binnen gewässer. Da darfst nur baddeln.


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist garnicht so einfach da is manmal kurz weg schon wieder 2-3 seiten


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen.
> Wie weit ist es denn von Dir bis zur Ostsee.
> Wissenwert für abendliche Spaziergänge ans Wasser.
> Mache mit Familie öfter mal spontan Wochenend-Urlaube.
> ...



Bis zur Ostsee sind es nur 3,5km.

Das Problem habe ich mit meinem Mann. Mein größerer Sohn angelt etwas.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> das ist garnicht so einfach da is manmal kurz weg schon wieder 2-3 seiten



Wenn dat hier so weiter geht, wird wohl der eine oder andere Scheidungsanwalt tätig werden müssen.

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Grömitz ist ja bekannt ... da bin ich im Winter öfter |rolleyes


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das gildet aber nich !!!! |director:
> geschummelt wird hier nich ! |znaika:




Aber ich lese einige Seiten später, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe.
Bitte, bitte nicht bestrafen!!!!!


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe ja man weis es nicht aber wenn wir so weiter machen knacken wir dieses jahr noch locker die 2000 seiten


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Will hier noch jemand mitmachen?



 Anglerboard.de  	> Regional   	> PLZ 1+2 

 * 	 1. Lübecker-Tafel-Angeln  *


----------



## nemles (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte nicht bestrafen!!!!!



Fünfzig Kniegbeuge und
Zwanzig Liegestütze!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Aber ich lese einige Seiten später, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe.
> Bitte, bitte nicht bestrafen!!!!!



OK, 2tägiges MFT Treffen bei Dir.
Die Getränke gehen auf Deine Kosten.
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal einen günstiges Wochenende hier verbringen wollt, ich vermiete Ferienwohnungen schon ab 20€ pro Tag.
> (Mal ganz so neben bei) ^^



Oh Ute, das hört sich gut an...#6

Wie weit ist denn Grube von Laboe weg?


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das mit den fewos klingt echt sshr interessant grdae auch für die die etwa sweiter anreisen müssen oder noch nicht ganz so alt sind


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,da hat die ute ja genau in die mitte getroffen.
hättest mal von vorn herein hier posten sollen.
jetzt muss ich mich ja beeilen mit dem buchen ;-)

@dirk
ca 90 km

@ralf
wat kost der spaß denn dann inkl übernachtung?
wollt ihr dann noch inne brandung oder nur aufn kutter?


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Ute, das hört sich gut an...#6
> 
> Wie weit ist denn Grube von Laboe weg?



och, so an die 75km. :q


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie groß sind denn die fewos so haste auch ne i-net adresse?


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na siehste ute,der jörg bringt dich bestimmt mal zu den guten fanggründen ;-)
natürlich nur soweit raus wie du auch mit deinem boot fahren kannst...

@franky
eine seite zurück blättern..
ich hab gedacht du hast alles brav gelesen ;-)


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah,da hat die ute ja genau in die mitte getroffen.
> hättest mal von vorn herein hier posten sollen.
> jetzt muss ich mich ja beeilen mit dem buchen ;-)



Dich (Euch) bekomme ich schon unter ^^


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wie groß sind denn die fewos so haste auch ne i-net adresse?




Erwischt.
Nicht nur ich mogel. :q:q

Er bekommt aber eine härtere Strafe.


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na siehste ute,der jörg bringt dich bestimmt mal zu den guten fanggründen ;-)
> natürlich nur soweit raus wie du auch mit deinem boot fahren kannst...
> 
> @franky
> ...


 
aso ka joa hatte ich glesen oder eben auch nicht |rolleyes


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Dich (Euch) bekomme ich schon unter ^^


 

weiß ich doch..
schlafsack mitbringen und so,ne..;-)

achso,ja na klar freu ich mich das ich an die see komme.werd aber vorher wohl mal deine(eure)pension antesten,denn bis zum 27.11 ist ja noch lang hin..


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> weiß ich doch..
> schlafsack mitbringen und so,ne..;-)
> 
> achso,ja na klar freu ich mich das ich an die see komme.werd aber vorher wohl mal deine(eure)pension antesten,denn bis zum 27.11 ist ja noch lang hin..




Kopfkratz!
Wenn du unser Treffen meinst, dies ist am 22.11. :q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Matze 
sag bitte früh genug Bescheid, ob wir Dich abholen sollen.
Muss die Ferienwohnungen in Wismar ja im Vorfeld bestellen.

@Tom
Wat los, doch nicht alles gelesen. Bist auf unserer Fahrtroute fest mit eingeplant.:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry,ich mein den 29.11 ,unsere ms betty tour ;-)
wat meinst du denn?


----------



## nemles (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @ Matze
> sag bitte früh genug Bescheid, ob wir Dich abholen sollen.
> Muss die Ferienwohnungen in Wismar ja im Vorfeld bestellen.
> 
> ...



Ups, wohl doch nicht alles... Meinst Du jetzt Witzmar und eine Abend vorher? Helf mal kurz, will JETZT nicht alles nochmal lesen:q


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> sorry,ich mein den 29.11 ,unsere ms betty tour ;-)
> wat meinst du denn?




Ach so! :q:q

Und ich meinte dies:



 Anglerboard.de  	> Meeresangeln   	> Brandungsangeln 

 * 	 Brandungsangeln in Dahme  *


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu lasse ich Euch wieder alleine. Ich muss ins Bettchen, ins warme. :vik::vik:|schlaf:|gaehn:


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah hat dein mann das bett schon vorgwärmt?
;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups, wohl doch nicht alles... Meinst Du jetzt Witzmar und eine Abend vorher? Helf mal kurz, will JETZT nicht alles nochmal lesen:q



Geeennnauuuu.:q:q:q
Bei Andy klappt es leider nicht. 
Wir werden aber schon am 28.11. anreisen und am 30.11. ist Rückfahrt.
Bisher sind wir evtl. 4 Personen (mit Dir wären es 5).
Geht um die Ferienwohnung.
Schau mal in die IG MS Betty, da ist ein Link zu den Ferienwohnungen.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Geeennnauuuu.:q:q:q
> Bei Andy klappt es leider nicht.
> Wir werden aber schon am 28.11. anreisen und am 30.11. ist Rückfahrt.
> Bisher sind wir evtl. 4 Personen (mit Dir wären es 5).
> ...



Gucke ich gleich mal, aber gib mir mal noch ein/zwei Tage bis zur Entscheidungsfindung. Mein bisheriger Terminplan ist heute arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Muß erst mal alles sortieren..;+:g:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gucke ich gleich mal, aber gib mir mal noch ein/zwei Tage bis zur Entscheidungsfindung. Mein bisheriger Terminplan ist heute arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Muß erst mal alles sortieren..;+:g:m




Ist genehmigt. 
Habe auch gerade erst eine Anfrage/Mail ans Hotel geschickt.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen gehts mal wieder beim Boot bei damit ich langsam mal zum ende komme ....
ich glaub wir sollen dann die nächsten Wochen mal nen schönes Kleinboot_MFT_goes_Ostsee event veranstalten :m
vielleicht in Grömitz oder so |kopfkrat
so, nun bin ich aber dann wech - schönen Abend noch an alle !!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Nacht,

werd mich auch mal in die Horizontale begeben.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschöö, Mädels und Jungs, schlaft schön|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guds nächtle


----------



## Macker (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

is ein Test hier ein Bild Hochzuladen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geht doch , das ist mein Fischkutter.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend jörg
sieht doch wunderbar aus ;-)
paar daten evt?


----------



## Macker (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ca 5,5m Lang 2,1m breit Gfk Rumpf mit Eichen Kiel gute 30 jahre 
alt seit 5Jahren in der Familie. 1 zylinder Diesel 10 PS mit 2ps Notleistung von Yanmar ca 3 ltr.die Std.
Extrem Kippstabil durch den Tiefen Schwerpunkt und den Tiefgang super wenig drift.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ist doch für die familie bestimmt,gerade im sommer ne coole sache.
und für dich dann natürlich fürn winter ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen zusammen,

auch wenn noch keiner da ist.

#h#h#h#h#h#h

Bin dann wech.


----------



## bo74 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle zusammen !!!
ist nen schöner Kutter Jörg !
macht bestimmt Spaß damit auf der Ostsee :m
hast dafür nen Liegeplatz ? zum  slippen bestimmt zu schwer denke ich ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na ist doch für die familie bestimmt,gerade im sommer ne coole sache.
> und für dich dann natürlich fürn winter ;-)     *Häää???|kopfkrat|rolleyes*





Moin erst Mal!|wavey:

@Macker,

echt feiner Kahn, den du da hast!#6
Das Einzige, was ich noch dran basteln würde, ist ein Verdeck, um die Sache bissel regensicherer zu gestalten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ne Kagge!

Heut Nacht hat mich doch echt ne Erkältung angesprungen...

Sitz hier im Büro und fühl mich grad wie Hammer auf Kopf!|krank:


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Kai!:m


Sach mal, wird das mit der Schrift hier im Board wieder geändert, oder muss man das selbst irgendwie einstellen?|kopfkrat


Find das so voll unübersichtlich...|rolleyes


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah hat dein mann das bett schon vorgwärmt?
> ;-)




war schööön warm  ;-))


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> morgen gehts mal wieder beim Boot bei damit ich langsam mal zum ende komme ....
> ich glaub wir sollen dann die nächsten Wochen mal nen schönes Kleinboot_MFT_goes_Ostsee event veranstalten :m
> vielleicht in Grömitz oder so |kopfkrat
> so, nun bin ich aber dann wech - schönen Abend noch an alle !!!




Das können wir mal in Angriff nehmen :vik:


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ca 5,5m Lang 2,1m breit Gfk Rumpf mit Eichen Kiel gute 30 jahre
> alt seit 5Jahren in der Familie. 1 zylinder Diesel 10 PS mit 2ps Notleistung von Yanmar ca 3 ltr.die Std.
> Extrem Kippstabil durch den Tiefen Schwerpunkt und den Tiefgang super wenig drift.
> 
> Gruß Jörg




Schickes Teil#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Dirk kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, aber ich mach mich mal schlau.

@ Macker

Schicker Kahn! Herzlichen Glückwunsch

@ Jörg

Goile Idee  Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ne Pension/FeWo mit einem großen Parkplatz :q


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Kai!:m
> 
> 
> Sach mal, wird das mit der Schrift hier im Board wieder geändert, oder muss man das selbst irgendwie einstellen?|kopfkrat
> ...




Weiß nicht was du meinst.
 Ich habe keine Probleme.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Das können wir mal in Angriff nehmen :vik:




werden wir !!!
morgens im Hafen von Grömitz treffen ... dann den ganzen Tag raus und nach der Rückkehr gibts noch ne lecker Gerstensaftkaltschale zusammen mit ner heißen Erbsensuppe mit Würstchen made by my Camping-Gaskocher :m


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> Goile Idee  Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ne Pension/FeWo mit einem großen Parkplatz :q



da mußt du Ute fragen ! die wird da was machen können denke ich :m
Zumindest im Yachthafen von Grömitz ist im Winter genug Platz zum Parken mit trailer ... WC's auch alles vor Ort - also in meinen Augen nen top Platz !
slippen ist auch kostenlos im Winterhalbjahr #6


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Dirk kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, aber ich mach mich mal schlau.
> 
> ...



Wir haben einen großen Parkplatz. Die Einfahrt ist etwas eng. Aber mit dem Trailer komme ich gut durch. Und ein paar Meter weiter ist noch ein öffentlich Parkplatz. Der ist hinter der Kirche. Da parkt so gut wie nie einer.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui 12KM das ist ja guut :q

Vermietet Ihr Zimmer? Bzw uns würde auch eine Ecke für ne Luma reichen


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ferienwohnung ab 20 EUR am Tag hört sich doch perfekt an !
vielleicht gibts ja noch nen MFT Rabatt :vik:


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Ferienwohnung ab 20 EUR am Tag hört sich doch perfekt an !
> vielleicht gibts ja noch nen MFT Rabatt :vik:



Wenn ihr euch alle in eine Wohnung reinquetscht, wird es für jeden billiger. Dazu müsste ich dann wissen, wie viele kommen wollen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Daumen hoch für Ute 

Na dann muss ich wohl mal meine Bootsratte Djörni interviewen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was du meinst.
> Ich habe keine Probleme.





Na ja, Probleme hab ich auch keine...|rolleyes

Fand's nur übersichtlicher, wie's bisher war vom Text.
Mit den Unterstrichen usw.!

Aber ich gewöhn mich schon dran!:q


Jetzt plant ihr als MFT Treffen und wir können nicht dabei sein...
Find ich ja ganz schön unfair von euch!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Dirk, jetzt mach mal nicht Dein Problem zu unserem 


Duck und renn...............


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hey Dirk, jetzt mach mal nicht Dein Problem zu unserem
> 
> 
> Duck und renn...............




Stimmt, haste auch wieder Recht mit!:m


Werde einen MFT Heulsusentrööt eröffnen und dort dann meinen Kummer posten...


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was haltet ihr von dieser Rute?
um die 3m Länge möchte ich schon haben.

3m mit 60-180gr wg die rutenspitze ist aus glasfaser (somit nicht zu hart und sehr flexibel)...die rute ist von mitchell, modell mammut 300. 

Für 50€


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Ute,

ich hab Deine Rutensuche jetzt nicht so genau verfolgt, für was willst Du denn die Rute benutzen?


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Suche eine gut erhaltene Pilkerrute.
Will so etwas die Dorsche ärgern.


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bekomme diese hier in den nächsten Tagen. Möchte evtl. noch eine zweite.




    Mit der PILK 330 bieten wir dem versierten Meeresangler eine echte Pilkrute der Superlative. In Ihrer Bauweise, Ausstattung und Verabreitung lässt diese Spitzenrute absolut keine Wünsche offen. Die ultraschlanke Rute liegt perfekt in der Hand und gewährleistet genussvolles Pilkfischen über Stunden hinweg. Sie werden - wie alle unsere Kunden von dieser einzigartigen Rute absolut begeistert sein.
  Ausstattung : 
2teilliger Super High Power Carbon Blank in ultra schlanker Bauweise, Beringung Dreisteg SIC Ringe mit goldener Beschichtung, perfekte und sauber auslackierte Ringwicklungen, solider Carbon-Schraubrollenhalter, schlankes Naturkork-Handteil mit Aluminium Abschlusskappe, etwas weichere in Signalfarbe abgesetze Spitze zur perfekten Köderkontrolle, Transportlänge ca. 173cm, Gewicht ca. 390 Gramm, Länge 3,30 Meter, Wurfgewicht 50-190 Gramm.


  Lieferumfang :
PILK DELUXE 330 

​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin habt ihr seid gestern getackert man man.


@ mönsch ute geh doch mal beim angeldealer und such dir nen guten stück aus .was so richtig zu dir passt. dann gehste ins netz und suchst sie ob sie irgendwo günstiger zu bekommen iss. oder kaufst sie gleich dort im laden so hast du das problem mit enwentuellen garantiefall nich. es ist immer schwer ne rute zu empfelen sie muß schon zu dir passen das händling muß einfach stimmen und das iss bei jedem anders.

lass blos die finger von ruten mit glasfiberspitze wech #6
greez
andy


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk,

viel Spaß,ich bin wieder durch mit der Erkältung,aber auch nur weil ich beim Doc war.

@Ute,
such mal nach den Balzer Diabolo Soft-oder Lightpilk Ruten,sind klasse Stecken für kleines Geld.


@all,
das mit dem MFT Keinkreutzertreffen hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Bekomme diese hier in den nächsten Tagen. Möchte evtl. noch eine zweite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich weis nich der gute händler.(du weist ja selber von wem die kommt) soll mal lieber carptackle verkaufen und nich irgendwelche dubiosen pilkruten wo nicht mal der hesteller bekannt gegeben wird|gr:
ich hoffe du hast rückgaberecht falls nich passt


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da ich ja mal nicht soooooo oft pilken gehe, hab ich mir eine zugelegt die auch nicht sooo teuer war - aber astrein ist
die ist von 2,7m Zebco die Baltic light pilk oder so ( -180g ) - NP waren damals schlappe 39 EUR ...
toll fürs Kleinbootangeln und aufm Kutter war sie aber auch schon mal


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn man erstmal alle Seiten durchgelesen hat und denkt das war´s,wird schon wieder fleißig weitergemacht,ist nicht schwer den Überblick zu verlieren.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ ute hab den jungs nun mal auf den zahn gefühlt ,um rauszubekommen von welchen hersteller die rute ist.(da wird es eh keine antwort drauf geben )aber vlt verraten sie mir ja den hersteller des blanks.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so und nu ab inne werft |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die von Peter und Jörg genannten Ruten sind gute Stecken, fahr doch einfach mal zu
Jens (Neustadt) in den Laden und schau Dir ein paar Stecken an.


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ All 
Guten Morgen zusammen werde jetzt mit dem Räuchern beginnen Bin dann erstmal wech.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ All
> Guten Morgen zusammen werde jetzt mit dem Räuchern beginnen Bin dann erstmal wech.





Moin Michael!|wavey:

Viel Spass.
Ich könnt auch mal wieder Räucherfisch essen.

Vielleicht schaff ich's ja in drei Wochen, dass der Ofen qualmt!|rolleyes


----------



## Macker (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@HD4ever Ja Liegeplatz habe Ich in Marina Wentorf aber Slippen is nicht jedesmal Kranen 50 Euros rein und 50 raus:v
@ Dirk das mit der Fahrpersenning hatte Ich mir auch schon Überlegt und hatte auch schon vor Augen wie die aussehen muss.
Nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit einem Segelmacher habe Ich das denn bis auf weiteres verschoben und mir totschickes Regenzeug besorgt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @HD4ever Ja Liegeplatz habe Ich in Marina Wentorf aber Slippen is nicht jedesmal Kranen 50 Euros rein und 50 raus:v
> @ Dirk das mit der Fahrpersenning hatte Ich mir auch schon Überlegt und hatte auch schon vor Augen wie die aussehen muss.
> Nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit einem Segelmacher habe Ich das denn bis auf weiteres verschoben und mir totschickes Regenzeug besorgt.
> 
> Gruß Jörg




|uhoh: Das glaub ich, dass der Segelmacher dafür bestimmt gutes Geld haben will...

Und so'n totschickes Regenzeugs hat ja auch Stil!:m


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @ ute hab den jungs nun mal auf den zahn gefühlt ,um rauszubekommen von welchen hersteller die rute ist.(da wird es eh keine antwort drauf geben )aber vlt verraten sie mir ja den hersteller des blanks.




Wow
Danke dir.  :m


----------



## djoerni (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler
die köpfe sind gut! hab sie bei ihm auch schon bestellt. der hat auch naturköderbleie zu nem topkurs. hab nur seine emailaddresse nicht mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

slippen macht damit bestimmt kein Spaß denke ich - brauchst du bestimmt einen Kran |kopfkrat
ein Spritzschutz vorn ist nie verkehrt wenn du gegen die Wellen gegenan mußt - und is ja auch nützlich um wenigstens die Klamotten trocken unter zu bringen 
da kann man sicher was gutes bauen !
ich wüßte ja schon was und wie in etwa :m


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> mit einem Segelmacher



nix Segelmacher !!! 
ich würd mir da mit Holz / Alu / und Makrolon-Plexiglasscheibe was richtiges bauen ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
..komme zur Zeit von zuhause leider nicht ins I-Net #c mal sehen wann sich das wieder gibt 

Gruß Chris


----------



## djoerni (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> ..komme zur Zeit von zuhause leider nicht ins I-Net #c mal sehen wann sich das wieder gibt
> 
> Gruß Chris



dito#q wer aus dem mft ist denn samstag beim abba`?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Wow
> Danke dir.  :m




nu schau schon antwort da:m

hier originaltext

Hallo, 

der Hersteller dieser Rute ist LINEAEFFE

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

*******|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

soviel dann mal zu markenware |bigeyes#d|gr:
ich fass es ja wohl nich|bigeyes

lineaeffe ist ein italienischer billigproduzent


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin erst Mal!|wavey:
> 
> @Macker,
> 
> ...


 

mensch dirki
im sommer kannst dann schön mit der familie rum schippern und im winter dann auf dorsch angeln gehen.
denk mal nicht das seine familie bock hat bei 0 grad auf der ostsee rum zu schippern ...
verstehst?


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> war schööön warm ;-))


 

na das hab ich mir doch fast gedacht ;-)
hoffentlich nur warm nicht heiß ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> mensch dirki
> im sommer kannst dann schön mit der familie rum schippern und im winter dann auf dorsch angeln gehen.
> denk mal nicht das seine familie bock hat bei 0 grad auf der ostsee rum zu schippern ...
> verstehst?



|sagnix


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu schau schon antwort da:m
> 
> hier originaltext
> 
> ...


 

also mal ganz im ernst,nicht gegen dich ute,aber geh doch einfach mal in heiligenhafen zu baltic kölln oder ehemal wattwurm(weiß nicht wie der jetzt heißt)die haben ne mengen an ruten da,unter anderem auch günstigere.schau sie dir an,guck wie sie in der hand liegt,merk dir die daten,geh ins i-net zum onlineflohmerkt,schau nach und kauf sie dir dann...
auf blauen dunst im i-net zu bestellen ist kacke,hab das auch schon hinter mir...

@djoerni
schön das dich auch mal wieder meldest ;-)
e-mail adresse von ihm kriegst auch raus indem du ihm ne mail schreibst,er antwortet dann mit seiner e-mail adresse

@all
kleinbootevent,wann????????
unterkunft haben wir...
boote habt ihr auch....
leute sind wir auch genug....
also,ab MFT KBT


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
|kopfkrat
verteidigs doch sonst auch immer...


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @dirk
> |kopfkrat
> verteidigs doch sonst auch immer...




Nee, lass mal...

Du hast heute Recht und ich meine Ruhe!:m


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler
Habe nun die Räuchersession abgeschlossen und die Bilder sind auf dem PC. Nun kommen aber die ersten Fragen, ich habe deine Anleitung genau verfolgt wegen den Bildern einstellen. Ich komme aber nicht dazu die Bilder hochzuladen.
Bis zm Bild makieren ist alles OK dann kann ich aber nicht Hochladen. Was mache ich falsch??


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ djoerni


> wer aus dem mft ist denn samstag beim abba`?



#6 Chris und nemles #6

Dirk hat ja leider keine Zeit :g


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ djoerni
> 
> 
> #6 Chris und nemles #6



Bei mir kann es ne halbe bis ganze Stunde später werden. Aber Chris weiß Bescheid und hält Plätzchen frei :m


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu schau schon antwort da:m
> 
> hier originaltext
> 
> ...




Lehrgeld bezahlt. Hatte die Rute ebend in der Hand gehabt. Alles was mir dazu einfiel:
Blos einpacken und zurück schicken.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ djoerni
> 
> 
> #6 Chris und nemles #6
> ...




#hIch geh mal davon aus, dass dir der "Cool" Smiley da nur versehentlich hingerutscht ist...|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Aber Chris weiß Bescheid und hält Plätzchen frei



kommt ja gar nicht in Frage ....


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> 
> kommt ja gar nicht in Frage ....



Kennst ja die Verdrängungsgesetze


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@forelle
-anhänge verwalten
-durchsuchen
-danngehst auf den ordner wo es drin ist
-anklicken
-dann stehst in dem kleinen spalt
-hochladen anklicken
-wenns hochgeladen ist dann kannst das fenster schliessen
-und nun sollte es auf der antwort seite ganz unten stehen (also die datei)
-achso,hoofe du hast es als richtige datei,also jpg oder so(die vorgegebenen sachen stehen da ja)

@ute
fahr mal nach heiligenhafen

@dirk
tut mir leid,wollt auch garnicht diskutieren,hatte ja vergessen das du krank bist


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder mal hiermit probieren:

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oder mal hiermit probieren:
> 
> http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


 

na jetzt kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen ;-)


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na jetzt kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen ;-)



Na dann will ich aber auch gleich Bilderchen gucken


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na er ist ja schon wieder garnicht mehr online...


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na er ist ja schon wieder garnicht mehr online...




Doch, er verwaltet Anhänge


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

na wie stehts?


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na wie stehts?



Moin, wollte ich Dich fragen,
Grippe wech?


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler 
Sag mal kann es wohl auch daran liegen das die Grösse nicht stimmt 1704x2272 1,03 MB. Bilddatei ist jpeg.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch nicht ganz,hab vom Doc diese Pillen bekommen,helfen den Rotz hinaus zu befördern,machen aber ganz schön Müde die Dinger.

Ich bin die ganze zeit am überlegen ob ich nicht am Samstag mit zum ABBA komm.Woher holt ihr die Watti´s und wie viele werden benötigt?


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz,hab vom Doc diese Pillen bekommen,helfen den Rotz hinaus zu befördern,machen aber ganz schön Müde die Dinger.
> 
> Ich bin die ganze zeit am überlegen ob ich nicht am Samstag mit zum ABBA komm.Woher holt ihr die Watti´s und wie viele werden benötigt?



Muddu mal Chris fragen, der besorgt ..(nö, nicht was Ihr denkt) mir die Wattis.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Celler
> Sag mal kann es wohl auch daran liegen das die Grösse nicht stimmt 1704x2272 1,03 MB. Bilddatei ist jpeg.



Du kannst es auch einfacher machen.

Schreib einen kleinen Text.

Gehe auf diese Seite.

Lade dort dein Bild hoch.

Kopiere dann den DIREKTLINK FÜR FOREN direkt in den Text ein


Fertig.


Vorteil,du brauchst die Größe nicht ändern.


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Celler
> Sag mal kann es wohl auch daran liegen das die Grösse nicht stimmt 1704x2272 1,03 MB. Bilddatei ist jpeg.


 
steht doch dort wie gross es sein darf
*jpeg*85,0 KB650

geh mal hier im mft eine seite zurück,dort ist ne anleitung mit bildern ;-)


@sutje
gib dirk doch mal die daten von deinem medikament,der schlägt sich hier auch nur durch ;-)


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mein Doc ist kein Arzt in dem Sinne,der Heilpraktiker,der mischt da so´n paar Kräuter zusammen und dann inne Pillenpresse.Bei einer Erkältung nicht schlecht,aber wenn es was heftigeres ist,so mit den Knochen,dann ab zum Med.Doc.


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch einfacher machen.
> 
> Schreib einen kleinen Text.
> 
> ...



Goiles Ding.:m
Gleich mal ausproben. 
Rätsel: Wer ist das???


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Antwort: Der Alte Mann und nix Meer.


Viele Grüße an Dich Koopp und bis Samstag #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muddu mal Chris fragen, der besorgt ..(nö, nicht was Ihr denkt) mir die Wattis.



Kann Chris nicht fragen,der hat grad kein I-Net.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Goiles Ding.:m
> Gleich mal ausproben.
> Rätsel: Wer ist das???





An welcher Buhne mit Südlichem Hindernis ist das,irgendwie kenn ich das,wo wür dat noch ween?


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Kann Chris nicht fragen,der hat grad kein I-Net.



Okey, ich versuchs mal.
Woher? Keine Ahnung.#c Habe aber 50-100 bestellt bei Ihm.
Zur Sicherheit nehme ich noch 30 Tauies mit und etwas Hering als Fetzenköder.


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> An welcher Buhne mit Südlichem Hindernis ist das,irgendwie kenn ich das,wo wür dat noch ween?



Dat wier de Waterkant von Büsum. Direkt am Hafen.


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So werde mal mein Glück probieren und hoffe das es klappt.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so,ne dann hab ich was verkehrt in Erinnerung.

Zu den Watti´s,ich werde wohl am Donnerstag oder Freitag noch welche Buddeln gehen,ist immer noch billiger,als wenn ich die kaufen würde.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> So werde mal mein Glück probieren und hoffe das es klappt.




Klappt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Für den Tip gehört mir rechts Vorne der Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Sutje
Danke ich glaube ohne dich wäre das heute nix geworden


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Super, Micha

Und sieht sogar legga aus #6


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Sutje
Wenn du den haben willst muss du warten bis morgen dann kommt er wieder aber in anderer Form und Farbe.


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Klappt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Für den Tip gehört mir rechts Vorne der Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ist das Bild nicht seitenverkehrt?|kopfkrat


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier noch eins


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist das Bild nicht seitenverkehrt?|kopfkrat




Diesem Heilpraktiker werde ich mal fragen was alles in den Pillen ist


@forelle,

hier wird dir geholfen.
In keinem anderen Trööt im AB ist sowenig Fachkompetenz vorhanden wie bei dem MFT.:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Hier noch eins




Sag ich doch,vorne rechts.Meiner.:vik:


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Hier noch eins



Sabber, sabber


Mach aber die Bilder nicht zu groß, sonst haben Kollegen mit kleiner Auflösung Probleme mit den Beiträgen.
Dann müssen sie nicht nur hoch/runter, sondern auch seitwärts scrollen. Und das nervt schon etwas.


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Diesem Heilpraktiker werde ich mal fragen was alles in den Pillen ist
> 
> 
> @forelle,
> ...



Dafür glänzen wir hier mit absolut selbstsicherem Auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit.:m

Und das sollen andere erst mal bringen |rolleyes


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leute die haben auch super geschmeckt. Werde mir jetzt ein Weizen auf machen und geniessen. Nochmals ein grosses *Danke* an euch .


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles
Werde dein Tip befolgen habe bis vor 2 Wochen noch das gleiche Problem gehabt und es nicht bedacht.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist zu nicht die optimale Größe







War schneller ätsch 

Lg

Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde,

@ Forelle, sieht lecker aus


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> In keinem anderen Trööt im AB ist sowenig Fachkompetenz vorhanden wie bei dem MFT.:m




Die Fische sind doch alle untermaßig. Ich hab mir mal ein Foto aus dem Baumarkt geladen und die Griffgröße des Standard-Grillofens aufs Milimeterpapier gelegt.
Anschließend mit Deinem Bild verglichen und die Forellen sind höchstens 2-3cm lang.
Sowas abzuknüppeln geht ja gar nicht :r
Wenn der Aal (auf dem seitenverkehrtem Bild) vorne rechts eine Forelle ist, hat sie gerade Maß, heißt, die könntest Du mitnehmen.
Da sie aber ein braues Kleid trägt, solltest Du Dich schämen, so etwas Schönes einfach abzuschlagen :c

Mods, wenn ich hier falsch bin, einfach ins entsprechende Forum verschieben.|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Peter

Ich hoffe Du nimmst mir die Korrektur nicht übel?! |wavey:

@ Tom 

rauch weniger oder gib wenigstens was ab :q


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Tom
> 
> rauch weniger oder gib wenigstens was ab :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



mft sutje schrieb:


> war schneller ätsch
> 
> lg
> 
> kai





sausack


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die Fische sind doch alle untermaßig. Ich hab mir mal ein Foto aus dem Baumarkt geladen und die Griffgröße des Standard-Grillofens aufs Milimeterpapier gelegt.
> Anschließend mit Deinem Bild verglichen und die Forellen sind höchstens 2-3cm lang.
> Sowas abzuknüppeln geht ja gar nicht :r
> Wenn der Aal (auf dem seitenverkehrtem Bild) vorne rechts eine Forelle ist, hat sie gerade Maß, heißt, die könntest Du mitnehmen.
> ...



Ui,das Zeug ist nicht von hier.


Wo ist der Andy eigentlich,is so ruhig hier.


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ui,das Zeug ist nicht von hier.
> 
> Ich wollte nur mal darstellen, wie es in einigen anderen Trööts so abgeht. Da sträuben sich mir teilweise die Sac...ähmmm Nackenhaare.
> 
> Wo ist der Andy eigentlich,is so ruhig hier.



Tja, wo der sich schon wieder rumtreibt???#c


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach komm,

die paar male wo ich am Forellen Puff angeln war,hab ich nicht einmal gemessen ob das passt.
Und diese ganze dudelei von wegen,zu klein,so braun,keine losen Schuppen,.......,ist doch Heckmeck.Bei mir im Verein ist grad MeFo Hochsaison,denn die Salmo´s mögen den starken Regen der letzen Tage sehr,deshalb mach ich erstmal eine Aalangelpause von ca.2-3 Tagen.Dann ist der gröste Teil der Mefo´s weiter und steht nicht mehr bei mir hinterm Haus in den Gumpen.
Allerdings werden die dann 4,5km weiter oben im Buxtehuder Haven und in der Zwischeneste geziehlt beangelt,fasr alle gefärbt,aber ist halt so.


Soll ich mal einen Link des Vereins einstellen oder lieber nicht?


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ach komm,
> 
> Und diese ganze dudelei von wegen,zu klein,so braun,keine losen Schuppen,.......,ist doch Heckmeck.



So versucht Frauchen mich auch immer zu trösten, wenn ich mal Minderwertigkeitskomplexe habe.:c:c















Also jeden Abend...


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So versucht Frauchen mich auch immer zu trösten, wenn ich mal Minderwertigkeitskomplexe habe.:c:c
> 
> 
> 
> ...





|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also das ABBA ist ja am Holthusenkai,aber sicherlich am ende,also Richtung Hafen.Wo wird dort geparkt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann Jungens!

Mich hat's voll gepackt...

Neben derben Halsschmerzen jetzt auch noch Schüttelfrost und Lidzucken! Das Lidzucken ist ja mal ein oberekliges Gefühl.

Fühl mich als wär eine Elefantenherde über mich gerannt!

Werd mich jetzt mal fein von Frauchen pflegen lassen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Besserung Dirk! Ab unter die Decke und Tee in den Hals


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr seid ja wieder fleißig.
@forelle
hast du nemles seine anleitung nicht gefunden?
ist doch eigenltich so auch ganz einfach.
achso,wie wollen wir das machen?soll ich dir meine adresse schicken oder bringst mir ne forelle vorbei ;-)

der norditaliener ist ja auch wieder da ;-)

ps:andy ist inner werft,sein boot schick machen oder vielleicht auch an seinem fronti die bremsen wechsel...


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Dirk! Ab unter die Decke und Tee in den Hals




Danke Kai!:m

Den ersten Tee hab ich runter. Jetzt noch ne Tasse abgreifen und dann geh ich ne Runde schwitzen.

Bis nachher vielleicht...|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Also das ABBA ist ja am Holthusenkai,aber sicherlich am ende,also Richtung Hafen.Wo wird dort geparkt?


 
Hi 
...der HHK ist nicht mehr befahrbar, wenn Du das meinst, außer mit sehr schmalen Japanischen Kleinwagen, hab ich gehört  also bleibt nur die Strasse vor der Schranke #c


Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann Jungens!
> 
> Mich hat's voll gepackt...
> 
> ...


 

hier bei uns geht auch gerade die grippe rum,hab das alles seit letzter woche hinter mir,jatzt nur noch bisschen husten...

trotzdem mal gute besserung jesacht und schöne grüsse @ home


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> und bis Samstag



hoffe für dich, das du ein guter Strömmungsschwimmer bist...

@ Dirk

cool war schon richtig, #6
du nicht da, wir mehr Fisch :vik:


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen chris...
watn los mit dem i-net @home?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann Jungens!
> 
> Mich hat's voll gepackt...
> 
> ...




Gute Besserung Dirk......... 

oder hat Dich evtl. eine Schlange gebissen.#6#6

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hi
> ...der HHK ist nicht mehr befahrbar, wenn Du das meinst, außer mit sehr schmalen Japanischen Kleinwagen, hab ich gehört  also bleibt nur die Strasse vor der Schranke #c
> 
> 
> Gruß Chris



Da isser ja,der Mann der Würmer

Tom sagte,das du Watti´s organisieren kannst,was sollen die denn so kosten.
Ich hab gedacht,wenn zu teuer,baller ich mal eben nach Cux und buddel mir welche.

Und wo wird sich dann getroffen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann Jungens!
> 
> Mich hat's voll gepackt...
> 
> ...




Ey Keule,gute Besserung
Lass deine Frau dich mal Pflegen und zcheiß auf die Arbeit bis Montag,dann bist du wieder du.


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf
mensch musstest heut den ganzen tag arbeiten?
warst ja nicht einmal zwischendurch hier.


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> hoffe für dich, das du ein guter Strömmungsschwimmer bist...



Als gelernter Ossi schwimme ich immer gegen die Strömung.
Mit, das kann ja jeder. Sogar die Hamburger.:m


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man oh man.
Bin nur weinge Stunden weg gewesen und schn wieder sind 5 Seiten voll geschrieben. |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Hier noch eins



jam, jam. 
Sabber.
Trief!!


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann Jungens!
> 
> Mich hat's voll gepackt...
> 
> ...



Mach das mal Kurier Dich am besten mal für den Rest der Woche aus.

Da gibbet et noch son Tip mit warmes Bier.......


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT - C


> außer mit sehr schmalen Japanischen Kleinwagen, hab ich gehört


hab ich gelesen, noch einer der Krabbentaucher werden möchte  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin ralf
> mensch musstest heut den ganzen tag arbeiten?
> warst ja nicht einmal zwischendurch hier.





Bin momentan in einem Krankenhaus-Labor am arbeiten.
Habe da schlechten Empfang mit meiner UMTS Karte.|evil:|evil:
Krieg tagsüber schon langsam Entzugserscheinungen.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohoh,nehmt euch in ach ihr zwei ;-)

@tom
hör bloß auf,hast das schonmal getrunken?
ich sage dir,danach schwitzt du nicht nur...
ich habs aufm klo getrunken weil ich nach jedem schluck dachte mir kommt gleich alles hoch...


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ohoh,nehmt euch in ach ihr zwei ;-)
> 
> @tom
> hör bloß auf,hast das schonmal getrunken?
> ...



Jep, mach ich so ca. einmal pro Jahr.
Allerdings nicht auf dem Klo und ich benutze zum Einflößen auch die orale Körperöffnung.
Hat bisher immer geholfen.


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Bin momentan in einem Krankenhaus-Labor am arbeiten.
> Habe da schlechten Empfang mit meiner UMTS Karte.|evil:|evil:
> Krieg tagsüber schon langsam Entzugserscheinungen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h


 

dat glaub ich dir...
hast schon post vom hotel?


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jep, mach ich so ca. einmal pro Jahr.
> Allerdings nicht auf dem Klo und ich benutze zum Einflößen auch die orale Körperöffnung.
> Hat bisher immer geholfen.


 

naja wat meinst du wohl wo ich mir das rein kippe?


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Bin momentan in einem Krankenhaus-Labor am arbeiten.
> Habe da schlechten Empfang mit meiner UMTS Karte.|evil:|evil:
> Krieg tagsüber schon langsam Entzugserscheinungen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h



UMTS=Empfangsverhütung???


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja wat meinst du wohl wo ich mir das rein kippe?


|sagnix


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Jep, mach ich so ca. einmal pro Jahr.
> Allerdings nicht auf dem Klo und ich benutze zum Einflößen auch die orale Körperöffnung.


sehr mutig, sowas zu schreiben...#6
Honey ist allgegewärtig :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> dat glaub ich dir...
> hast schon post vom hotel?



Das Hotel hat geantwortet. Haben mir die Preise von der Homepage angeboten (siehe IG MS Betty).

FW für 2 Personen 49 Euro pro Nacht incl. Frühstück.
FW für 1 Person 36 Euro p. Nacht incl. Frühstück.
Wenn ich die genaue Personenzahl habe, und keine gerade Zahl rauskommt, werde ich versuchen, den Preis etwas zu drücken.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> UMTS=Empfangsverhütung???





Da bin ich momentan sprachlos#6#6#6#6
Muss erst noch etwas abschalten.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Lehrgeld bezahlt. Hatte die Rute ebend in der Hand gehabt. Alles was mir dazu einfiel:
> Blos einpacken und zurück schicken.



schade ute was war damit? mit sicherheit mangelhafte lackverarbeitung an den stegen der ringe

wenn du sowas kaufst dann achte bitte darauf wenn da makenhersteller steht und der hersteller ist nicht aufgeführt hat der dealer was zu verbergen .und gerade von dem woher du die rute bezogen hast hört man nichts gutes. mittlerweile versucht er schnelles geld zu machen früher war er mal recht gut im rennen mir karpfenmaterial und zum größten teil sehr gute sachen von sehr guten firmen unter anderen aus england. 
ich schick dir mal ne pn mit dem nächsten dealer wo du es lieber sein lassen solltest der hat auch nur billigrotze ohne quallität  aber natürlich alles makenware :q:q:q
gehe lieber zum händler deines vertrauens den kannste wenigstens anne ohren hauen wenn er dich beschissen hat 
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> sehr mutig, sowas zu schreiben...#6
> Honey ist allgegewärtig :q



Wieso? Gibt sogar Oral Forte :q


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooo .... Elektrik is fertich geworden heute #6
freitag werden meine Downriggerhalter auch fertich |bla:
HD4ever is bald wieder aufm Wasser zu finden :k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wo ist der Andy eigentlich,is so ruhig hier.




hier bin ich auf seite 1108 |uhoh: gebt mir noch paar minuten dann bin ich bei euch #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hier bin ich auf seite 1108 |uhoh: gebt mir noch paar minuten dann bin ich bei euch #6



oder in paar stunden man iss der server zum:v


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

son scheiß hier..
jeden abend ist der server platt

jetzt gehts dafür wieder bisschen schneller ;-)


----------



## aal60 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> So werde mal mein Glück probieren und hoffe das es klappt.



Über deine Räucherhaken sprechen wir mal morgen. Da gibt es bessere Lösung.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> schade ute was war damit? mit sicherheit mangelhafte lackverarbeitung an den stegen der ringe
> 
> wenn du sowas kaufst dann achte bitte darauf wenn da makenhersteller steht und der hersteller ist nicht aufgeführt hat der dealer was zu verbergen .und gerade von dem woher du die rute bezogen hast hört man nichts gutes. mittlerweile versucht er schnelles geld zu machen früher war er mal recht gut im rennen mir karpfenmaterial und zum größten teil sehr gute sachen von sehr guten firmen unter anderen aus england.
> ich schick dir mal ne pn mit dem nächsten dealer wo du es lieber sein lassen solltest der hat auch nur billigrotze ohne quallität  aber natürlich alles makenware :q:q:q
> ...



War ganz entäuscht wie schwer die doch ist. Ich denke Pilkruten sind besonderes leicht? 
Die Grammzahl war ja angeben, konnte mir aber nichts drunter vorstellen. Und 3,30m sind doch ganz schön lang. Ich hätte ganz gerne einen vor Ort, der sich mal die Rute anschauen könnte. Werde mal Hornhechteutin fragen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alle lesen hier aber keiner schreibt,

Tach aal60,djoerni und Maker


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> War ganz entäuscht wie schwer die doch ist. Ich denke Pilkruten sind besonderes leicht?
> Die Grammzahl war ja angeben, konnte mir aber nichts drunter vorstellen. Und 3,30m sind doch ganz schön lang. Ich hätte ganz gerne einen vor Ort, der sich mal die Rute anschauen könnte. Werde mal Hornhechteutin fragen.





Ute,vergiss es.Schick die Rute zurück.

Stell dir mal vor,du als Frau(nicht bös gemeint) angelst den ganzen Tag mit so einer schweren Rute,was meinst wie lange du das mitmachst.Selbst wir,von denen einige echt gestandene Männer sind,haben manchmal abends die Schnauze voll vom Pilken,einfach keine Kraft mehr,den Köder vernümftig zu führen.Denn du wirfst da mal eben ein Paar Killo Material durch die Luft un ziehst das auch noch durchs Wasser!!!

Jeder von uns,denke ich zumindest,hat seine ideale Rute gefunden,und ich hab auch lange gesucht und gekauft,bis ich die richtige gefunden hab.
Also nehm den Tip,von uns,mit einer der genannten Ruten ruhig an.Ich hätte bei den Tips schon eine Rute gespart,hätte ich so direkt gefragt,wie du.

Dann ist da noch die Verarbeitung von billigen Ruten,nicht aber bei günstigen.Wenn die Wicklung nicht sauber ist,kommt Salzwasser drunter und der Ring ist schnell am Steg durchgerostet.
Der Rollenhalter löst sich auch mal ganz gerne.
Hat deine Rute an der Steckverbindung jeweils einen Metallring um den Blank? Wenn nicht,kann es sein,das der Blank dort bricht,aufgrund der Billigen Rohstoffe,die verwendet wurden.


Also die Balzer Diabolo V gibt es bei Eblöd für knappe 60€,die fischt du lange.Meine ist jettzt 4 Jahre alt und die brinkt es immer noch.


Oder fahr zu Jens in Neustadt,Anglertreff Neustadt.Der hilft dir auf jeden fall.Und gibt es mal ein Problem hilft er auch schneller,als ein Versandhandel.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*EY PETER HAST DU DA ETWA DIE SEITE 1111 AUFGEMACHT ????*  :m:m:m:m:#2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Alle lesen hier aber keiner schreibt,
> 
> Tach aal60,djoerni und Maker



na wie auch wenn nix geht. jetzt gehts wieder und alle sind wech |bigeyes


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend @ all 
Aal60 ist morgen bei mir zum Fliegen "tüddeln" werde dann mal wenn es zwischendurch möglich ist berichten. Ich finde es gut wenn sich Boardies in näherer Umgebung gegenseitig treffen und Erfahrungen austauschen, weitergeben. Nur so kann unsere Gemeinschaft wachsen und gedeihen.


----------



## forelle03 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach mich jetzt vom Acker die Kaltschale wirkt und die Augen machen was sie nicht sollen.
bis morgen und gute Nacht#u#u#u|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Falls das Anglerboard mal wieder lahmt, könnten wir mittlerweile ja auch eigentlich ausweichen, oder???|rolleyes

Sind jetzt ja genügend Leute...

Andy, Chris, Tom, Liz und ich geben morgen per PN die Adresse zu unserm kleinen Privatboard raus.

Einfach anmelden und wenn hier mal wieder der Server streikt, können wir uns trotzdem weiter unterhalten!


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr seit ja schlingel ;-)und ich wunder mich schon das ihr hier nicht mehr soviel schreibt...
aber ist ne gute alternative...


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Da isser ja,der Mann der Würmer
> 
> Tom sagte,das du Watti´s organisieren kannst,was sollen die denn so kosten.
> Ich hab gedacht,wenn zu teuer,baller ich mal eben nach Cux und buddel mir welche.
> ...


 
..kosta 0,21€uronen/Stk. #c falls Du buddelst bring mir auch noch ein paar Frische mit  ..ansonsten sind für alle, bis jetzt gemeldeten Wurmabnehmer, ausreichend Wattis da  



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ey Keule,gute Besserung
> Lass deine Frau dich mal Pflegen und *zcheiß auf die Arbeit bis Montag*,dann bist du wieder du.


 
...ganz genau, so mach' ich es auch, heute erstmal sutje nach SAW eiern  Freitag muß ich leider zurück wg. der Wattis #c naja...Dir 'ne gute Besserung Dirk #6



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT - C
> 
> hab ich gelesen, noch einer der Krabbentaucher werden möchte :vik:


 
:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Falls das Anglerboard mal wieder lahmt, könnten wir mittlerweile ja auch eigentlich ausweichen, oder???|rolleyes
> 
> Sind jetzt ja genügend Leute...
> 
> ...





Moin, Moin zusammen,

@Dirk
lass Dich mal schön pflegen und nochmals gute Besserung#6#6.

Das mit dem Server ist echt ne Katastrohe. #d#d

Ausweichboard is ja klasse, damit die Tastaturen nicht abkühlen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ute,vergiss es.Schick die Rute zurück.
> 
> Stell dir mal vor,du als Frau(nicht bös gemeint) angelst den ganzen Tag mit so einer schweren Rute,was meinst wie lange du das mitmachst.Selbst wir,von denen einige echt gestandene Männer sind,haben manchmal abends die Schnauze voll vom Pilken,einfach keine Kraft mehr,den Köder vernümftig zu führen.Denn du wirfst da mal eben ein Paar Killo Material durch die Luft un ziehst das auch noch durchs Wasser!!!
> 
> ...




Wird wohl wirklich das beste sein.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ute

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## forelle03 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht @all #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gesacht!|wavey:


Juhu, mir geht's wieder besser...:vik:

So ne Tee Kur hilft echt gut!:q
Das Board ist auch wieder schneller.#6
Und das WE rückt näher.

Alles Bestens!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn dirk mal nen fixen arbeitstach #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn dirk mal nen fixen arbeitstach #6




Schanke Dön!


Das Jörg San mit nach Danske kommt, find ich rischtisch jut!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Kai!|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schanke Dön!
> 
> 
> Das Jörg San mit nach Danske kommt, find ich rischtisch jut!!!



jupp er iss zwar ein bisschen ruhig aber iss ja wurst vlt iss er ja dieses jahr schon wärmer  auf jeden brauen wir uns keine gedanken wegen den platz machen#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp er iss zwar ein bisschen ruhig aber iss ja wurst vlt iss er ja dieses jahr schon wärmer  auf jeden brauen wir uns keine gedanken wegen den platz machen#6




Genau so schauts!:q

Und vielleicht taut er ja mal bissel auf, kennt ja mittlerweile ein paar People...


Ich bin ja auch eher so der ruhige Typ!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch eher so der ruhige Typ!:q



janz jenau :q:q:q so wie ich und der rest der bande :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, dann will ich mal loslegen.:q


Muss heute eine Komplettanleitung ins Reine schreiben und ne neue Anleitung für einen ganz neuen Brenner kreieren...

Es gibt viel zu tun.
Los, geh'n wir zum Kaffeeautomat!:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kolleschen ! 
hoffe alles fit bei euch !


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so, wer Lust hat: *mft.chapso.de 

*Falls es hier mal wieder Server Probs gibt!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal hat von euch einer nenfax stehen hab gestern unser brother auf den müll gehauen und mir nen philips gekauft .aber irgendwie komm ich mit der einstellung nicht klar.
kann mir mal einer nen test schicken.
03901302554


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
an alle.

Dirk,ich bin drin.

Andy,leider hab ich kein Fax hier.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin,
> an alle.
> 
> Dirk,ich bin drin.
> ...



Ich auch nix Fax hier!#d


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk,da funtz was nicht.

Ich kann mich nicht registrieren.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Dirk,da funtz was nicht.
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht registrieren.




Hä?

Wieso das nicht, was sacht er denn für ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ahhhh,jetzt aber.

Erstmal freischalten


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sacht mal hat von euch einer nenfax stehen hab gestern unser brother auf den müll gehauen und mir nen philips gekauft .aber irgendwie komm ich mit der einstellung nicht klar.
> kann mir mal einer nen test schicken.
> 03901302554




Ich Fax, Testfax ist raus.

RALF #h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich Fax, Testfax ist raus.
> 
> RALF #h#h#h



danke ralf iss angekommen #6
nu müßte blos ich mal eins schicken um zu sehen obs auch rausgeht obs auch rausgeht.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> danke ralf iss angekommen #6
> nu müßte blos ich mal eins schicken um zu sehen obs auch rausgeht obs auch rausgeht.



Sach Bescheid wenn Du geschickt hast, muss dann eben Frauchen anrufen, zum nachluschern.
#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haste das fax jetzt soweit? gabs dafür keine anleitubg? mein fax hat die halbe nacht gepiept, weil die nummer wohl falsch war|uhoh:


----------



## knutemann (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörn
Hättest das Papier auch nicht in den DVD-Brenner schieben sollen:q


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach ihr alle,

ich habe kein Fax mehr. 
Man braucht das Teil viel zu selten.


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genau so schauts!:q
> 
> Und vielleicht taut er ja mal bissel auf, kennt ja mittlerweile ein paar People...
> 
> ...




|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso,ich vergas..
einen wunderschönen juten morgen @all.


----------



## knutemann (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Ute
Hast ne PN bzgl. der Pilkrute#h


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin in einer Zwickmühle  :q :q 
Ich brauche ein Echolot für mein Boot und ich brauche ein gute Pilkrute.
Was mache ich?
Kaufe ich mir ein Echolot, entgehen mir die Fische, weil ich nicht die richtige Rute habe. 
Kaufe mir eine gute Pilkrute, finde ich die Fische nicht. |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:

Was mache ich nur?

Und kann ich die 3,30m lange Pilkrute auch zum Brandungsangeln nehmen, wenn ich Blinker? |uhoh:


----------



## knutemann (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schau dir mal dir Wurfgewichte einer Brandungs- Pilk- bzw. Blinkerrute fürs Meeresangel an. Daran kannst du schon erkennen, ob du mit einer Blinkerrute nenn 150 Gr. Blei rauspfeffern kannst. Aber mit einer 3,30 m Pilkrute von 150 Gr. Wurfgewicht erreichst du auch nie die Weiten wie mit einer Brandungsrute von 4,20 m und 150 Gr. Wurfgewicht.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Zwickmühle  :q :q
> Ich brauche ein Echolot für mein Boot und ich brauche ein gute Pilkrute.
> Was mache ich?
> Kaufe ich mir ein Echolot, entgehen mir die Fische, weil ich nicht die richtige Rute habe.
> ...




wieso machst du denn son aufheben wegen der Rute ???
ich hab damals auch mit ner Billichrute von Cormoran meine Dorsche gefangen ... 2,4m 80-150g und bretthart das Teil ...
ging auch - aber nur mit ner Mono, sonst ausschlitzer ohne Ende |uhoh:
dann mal ne Skorpion  2,4m 60-120g für schlappe 15 EUR - die hat inzwischen mein Sonemann beim Pilken im Einsatz #6
reichte auch für das Geld ! 
nicht nur die Rute fängt die Fische, nachwievor meistens das Glück dann mal die richtige Stelle gefunden zu haben ...


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Schau dir mal dir Wurfgewichte einer Brandungs- Pilk- bzw. Blinkerrute fürs Meeresangel an. Daran kannst du schon erkennen, ob du mit einer Blinkerrute nenn 150 Gr. Blei rauspfeffern kannst. Aber mit einer 3,30 m Pilkrute von 150 Gr. Wurfgewicht erreichst du auch nie die Weiten wie mit einer Brandungsrute von 4,20 m und 150 Gr. Wurfgewicht.




Komme mit eine 4,10m Brandungsrute und 150g auch nicht sehr weit. Dazu fehlt mir die Kraft.

Die andere Rute ist bis 120g WG


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wieso machst du denn son aufheben wegen der Rute ???
> ich hab damals auch mit ner Billichrute von Cormoran meine Dorsche gefangen ... 2,4m 80-150g und bretthart das Teil ...
> ging auch - aber nur mit ner Mono, sonst ausschlitzer ohne Ende |uhoh:
> dann mal ne Skorpion  2,4m 60-120g für schlappe 15 EUR - die hat inzwischen mein Sonemann beim Pilken im Einsatz #6
> ...




Weil ich ständig zu hören bekomme:
Na mit der Rute kann das ja auch nichts werden.
Habe eine bis 200g WG und die anderen sind 80 und 70g. Die dadrunter kann ich ja ganz fürs Salzwasser vergessen.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zum spinnfischen vom Ufer aus ist ne normale Meforute bis 50-60g ideal 
ich glaub mit 120 Wg bist du da etwas schwer ausgestattet
fürs Klein-Boot würd ich max 2,7m nehmen - eher noch kürzer


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so eine ähnliche hab ich damals bei dem gekauft ....
nur mit 2,4m und Korkgriff 
wirklich nen erstklassiges Preis-,Leistungsverhältnis ... 
man muß nicht unbedingt sehr viel mehr ausgeben wenn man nicht will ...

in 2,1m bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen .....


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> so eine ähnliche hab ich damals bei dem gekauft ....
> nur mit 2,4m und Korkgriff
> wirklich nen erstklassiges Preis-,Leistungsverhältnis ...
> man muß nicht unbedingt sehr viel mehr ausgeben wenn man nicht will ...
> ...




Okay.
Dann werde ich mich mal um ein Echolot bemühen.
Da werde ich doch gleich viel ruhiger. ^^


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin jetzt wieder wech.
Ich gehe immer Mittags mit Söhnchen schlafen. |schlaf:|gaehn:
Bis nachher dann.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*die* ist evtl auch gut 
in der Tat macht es mit ner 200g Rute keinen Spaß daran 50g Pilker oder Gufis zu führen, weil man kein gefühl dafür hat mit sonem fetten Knüppel ....
und die Köderführungs ist sicherlich auch nicht so ganz unwichtig :m
dazu kommen dann aber halt auch noch andere Sachen wie Glück, die richtige Stelle, Glück , der richtigen Köder usw ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Bin jetzt wieder wech.
> Ich gehe immer Mittags mit Söhnchen schlafen. |schlaf:|gaehn:
> Bis nachher dann.




Du hast's gut!:q
Könnt auch grad mal bissel Mittagsschläfchen halten...


Unsere ersten Pilkruten (DAM) haben auch nur um die 30Eus gekostet. Sind nach wie vor brauchbar!
Mein Vater hat sogar an Pfingsten den Meterdorsch damit bezwungen.
Die sollten auch jetzt noch irgendwo zu bekommen sein!


Caddel, mach der Ute doch mal ein gutes Angebot!:m


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du hast's gut!:q
> Könnt auch grad mal bissel Mittagsschläfchen halten...
> 
> 
> ...


 

Moin Deerns und Jungs,

Dirk, Du sollst mich doch nicht verraten.|peinlich ist mir das.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Moin Deerns und Jungs,
> 
> Dirk, Du sollst mich doch nicht verraten.|peinlich ist mir das.




Och Hasi, jetzt sei doch mal nicht so schüchtern...:m

Kann doch alles per PN geschehen!:q


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director: Huhu Ute............

guck Dir mal die VISION ONE Pilke von Westline an.

Das ist eine schöne Rute für kleines Geld.

WG 35 - 140 Gramm ---Länge 210 cm; 240 cm und 270 cm.

Guter Preis liegt bei 25,95 bis 33,95 j3 nach Länge.

Axso: Die Rute ist von Westline, der Tochterfirma von Sänger.

Gruß
caddel


----------



## Franky D (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen

nict schlecht die seite dir ihr da gemacht habt sieht echt gut aus #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> nict schlecht die seite dir ihr da gemacht habt sieht echt gut aus #6




Danke Franky!:m

Ist sich ja noch am entwickeln...
Wird bestimmt noch viel viel besser, wenn Alle bissel mithelfen die Seite zu pimpen!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Sach Bescheid wenn Du geschickt hast, muss dann eben Frauchen anrufen, zum nachluschern.
> #h#h#h



iss natürlich noch nich geschickt denn irgendwie fehlt mir ne faxnummer von dir :q


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
die faxnummer des absenders steht doch immer oben auf dem fax.
kann man am faxgerät auch einstellen das sie oben steht.

@caddel
du lebst ja auch noch,lang nichts mehr gehört.
wolltest uns doch die besten wattis raus suchen ;-)
und bierchen (kaffee)wollten wir auch trinken ;-)

@ute
bitte setz dich ins auto und fahr nach heiligenhafen,dort sind doch 2 geschäfte mit personal die evt ahnung von pilkruten haben ;-)
sagst denen das du gelegentlich mal pilken gehst und sie sollen dir was günstiges raus suchen.
diese anderen geschichten sind alle doof.
jadere angelt anders,manch einer angelt aufm kutter auch mit 200 gramm bomben,der kann natürlich mit ner weichen rute überhaupt nichts anfangen.ein anderer hats drauf und angelt ganz leicht für den ist dann auch ne weicherer rute besser.

also ab ins auto,kohle mitnehmen und nach heiligenhafen fahren.
dürfte von dir doch nur ca 25 km weit weg sein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @andy
> die faxnummer des absenders steht doch immer oben auf dem fax.
> kann man am faxgerät auch einstellen das sie oben steht.



du schlaumeier du sprichst hier mitten andy meinste der weis dat nich :m leider hat der ralf seine daten nich mit angegeben.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> iss natürlich noch nich geschickt denn irgendwie fehlt mir ne faxnummer von dir :q



Meine Faxnummer wird aber eigentlich immer mitgesendet.

Fax: 0421/ 48 44 369


#h#h#h#h


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @andy
> die faxnummer des absenders steht doch immer oben auf dem fax.
> kann man am faxgerät auch einstellen das sie oben steht.
> 
> ...


 
Wann kommt  Ihr denn nun tatsächlich??????
Muß doch Bier kaltstellen und Kaffe heiß machen und dann sag bitte an wieviel Watties Du brauchst, damit ich rechtzeitig zu graben anfange.


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das datum war doch schon ;-)
hat aber alles nicht hin gehauen,wurde von meinen arbeitskollegen im stich gelassen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Juhu, gleich ist Feierabend!

Und ich hab Sturmfrei!

Liz und die Kid's sind zum Jijitsu (wie immer man das auch schreibt|rolleyes).
Werd mir gleich zu Haus ein Bierchen krallen und dann erst mal an den Weiher fahren!

Bis später


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich beneide dich.ganz im enrst.bei uns draussen ist voll das schöne wetter und ich muss noch bis 22 uhr arbeiten.
bierchen trinken und bisschen forellen angeln könnt ich jetzt auch.
ja ich weiß du willst nicht angeln,aber trotzdem..


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Juhu, gleich ist Feierabend!
> 
> Und ich hab Sturmfrei!
> 
> ...




Viel Spaß
#h#h#h#h

Fast richtig:  Jiu Jitsu (hab ich ganz früher auch mal gemacht)


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

´moin ralf

und wat ist dieses jitsu?


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oha, alles ernstzunehmende Schläger hier.

Nein Spass beiseite, gailer Sport solange die Knochen und Bänder mitmachen.

@ celler aach, wie ******* ist das denn. Schade. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Saison beginnt doch erst.


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Oha, alles ernstzunehmende Schläger hier.
> 
> Nein Spass beiseite, gailer Sport solange die Knochen und Bänder mitmachen.
> 
> @ celler aach, wie ******* ist das denn. Schade. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Saison beginnt doch erst.


 

riiiiiiiiiiiichtig,also wann hast zeit für die brandung?


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz einfach beschrieben:

Richtig fallen können und hart zuschlagen bzw. treten.

Eine Mischung aus Judo und Karate/TeakWonDo.


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> riiiiiiiiiiiichtig,also wann hast zeit für die brandung?


 
Wie lange vorher mußt Du das wissen??

Richtig Zeit habe ich immer Sonntags. Sonnabends mit Krampf wegen dem Laden. Feierabend erst um 16.45-


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

am besten eine woche...
16.45 uhr geht ja auch noch.
da gehts ja auch gerade erst los inner brandung ;-)


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wasmachst Du am 28.12.2008 ?????

Hab da so was in der Hinterhand.

Ich sag nur zupf, zupf,...


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ja noch bisschen hin.
kutter??


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Matze, guckst Du PN


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich weg, Arbeit ruft. Schönen Abend.


----------



## celler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,matze hat geguckt ;-)
geile sache ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Dirk, Nabend Tom,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend gesagt #h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend gesagt #h#h



Hab garnichts gehört...

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Meine Faxnummer wird aber eigentlich immer mitgesendet.
> 
> Fax: 0421/ 48 44 369
> 
> ...



nööö war leider nich der fall da steht nur von:

aber egal gleich haste nen fax:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy

langsam wird's ungemütlich am Fax..#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @ Andy
> 
> langsam wird's ungemütlich am Fax..#h#h#h#h



jupp iss doch schon wech


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du hast's gut!:q
> Könnt auch grad mal bissel Mittagsschläfchen halten...
> 
> 
> ...





Ist aber nervig, wenn es jeden Tag so ist. Wenn ich Abends auf die Brücke will, ist es natürlich super. :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nööö war leider nich der fall da steht nur von:
> 
> aber egal gleich haste nen fax:m




Kannste hellsehen, is wirklich gerade nen Fax gekommen

!!!! Mit Namen und Nummer!!!!!!!

Das vorherige Posting war auf heute morgen bezogen.


#h#h#h


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> nict schlecht die seite dir ihr da gemacht habt sieht echt gut aus #6





Welche Seite???
Habe ja schon mitbekommen, das ihr Euch auch mal woanders uterhaltet. Aber Wo denn?


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Ute, Du Gute |wavey:

Na, schon genügend trainiert für Deine "von Boot zu Boot" Schwimmeinlagen Samstag?


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hallo Ute, Du Gute |wavey:
> 
> Na, schon genügend trainiert für Deine "von Boot zu Boot" Schwimmeinlagen Samstag?



War zwar heute in Grömitz am Strand, habe aber lieber die Sonne genossen. |supergri
War zu schön um ins Wasser zu springen. #h
Mein Mann sagte mir ebend, das es Samstag auch ganz warm werden soll.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch nen halben Arbeitstag, dann ist einpacken angesagt.

Gottseidank hab ich den größten Teil meiner Angelausrüstung, beim letzten Mal bei Georg gelassen.
Aber irgendwie gibt es immer noch ein Haufen Zeugs.

Als ich heute beim Angelhändler reinging, wollte ich nur Fleece Unterzeugs kaufen.
Daraus wurden dann 2x Unterwäsche und 2 Scierra Aquatex Wading Jackets, sowie als Beifang LED Lampe für die Schirmmütze.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Noch nen halben Arbeitstag, dann ist einpacken angesagt.
> 
> Gottseidank hab ich den größten Teil meiner Angelausrüstung, beim letzten Mal bei Georg gelassen.
> Aber irgendwie gibt es immer noch ein Haufen Zeugs.
> ...



ich hab heute auch angefangen die vorbereitungen zu treffen :m


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich hab heute auch angefangen die vorbereitungen zu treffen :m



Mööönsch, Du hast doch noch über eine Woche Zeit |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mööönsch, Du hast doch noch über eine Woche Zeit |kopfkrat



:r  richtichhhh :r


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mööönsch, Du hast doch noch über eine Woche Zeit |kopfkrat




Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.:m:m:m:m

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach hab ich schon erwähnt bei uns gibbet heute kartoffeln soße spargel und schnitzel |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.:m:m:m:m
> 
> #h#h#h#h



also ich könnte :v die zeit vergeht einfach nich mehr #q


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin an alle


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach hab ich schon erwähnt bei uns gibbet heute kartoffeln soße spargel und schnitzel |supergri|supergri|supergri



Schnitzel gab es bei uns gestern. Aber mit Bohnen und Pilzsauce.


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach hab ich schon erwähnt bei uns gibbet heute kartoffeln soße spargel und schnitzel |supergri|supergri|supergri




Das ja Ding,hab meines grad verspeist


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach hab ich schon erwähnt bei uns gibbet heute kartoffeln soße spargel und schnitzel |supergri|supergri|supergri



So'n Zufall aber auch, bei uns gibbet fast das gleiche.
Anstatt des Schnitzel muss ich mich allerdings mit Rinderfilet begnügen. :m:m:m:m:m:m

























War glatt gelogen, gab ALD. Frikadelle auf Brot.
Mehr ist nicht drin, die Watjacken sind Schuld..

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

scheint ne schnitzelwoche zu sein .muß doch gleich mal im futterplan der alten bauern gucken :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> scheint ne schnitzelwoche zu sein .muß doch gleich mal im futterplan der alten bauern gucken :m



Tut das Angelfieber Dich Kitzeln, stärke Dich mit Schnitzeln..

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> So'n Zufall aber auch, bei uns gibbet fast das gleiche.
> Anstatt des Schnitzel muss ich mich allerdings mit Rinderfilet begnügen. :m:m:m:m:m:m
> 
> 
> ...




hallo rind iss gerade billig .|uhoh: schade das min frau kein rind futtert sonst gäbe es rindersteak mit bratkartoffeln


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo rind iss gerade billig .|uhoh: schade das min frau kein rind futtert sonst gäbe es rindersteak mit bratkartoffeln



Bin ein alter Lügenbüddel, Rinderfilet gibt es bei uns nur äußerst selten.
Könnte man sich ja evtl. in der Ferienwohnung in Wismar zubereiten 

und schnell wech


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach hab ich schon erwähnt bei uns gibbet heute kartoffeln soße spargel und schnitzel |supergri|supergri|supergri



Ich will ja nicht die alte Kamelle vom Dessert wieder aufwärmen.








AAABER???
The same procedere like every day, Miss Sophie???:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht die alte Kamelle vom Dessert wieder aufwärmen.
> 
> AAABER???
> The same procedere like every day, Miss Sophie???:m




Meinst Du, Andy nennt seine Frau alte Kamelle...

#h#h#h#h#h#h

PS: Was sagt Dein Zeitplan betreffend Wismar


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Meinst Du, Andy nennt seine Frau alte Kamelle...
> 
> Meinst Du, die kriegen wir aufgewärmt? Das schafft nur Papa Andy
> 
> ...



Freitag Nachmittag eintrudeln ist ok, aber Samstag muß ich Retour.
Also eine Übernachtung bei mir ist drinne :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Freitag Nachmittag eintrudeln ist ok, aber Samstag muß ich Retour.
> Also eine Übernachtung bei mir ist drinne :vik:



Super, allerdings kann ich Dich dann nicht abholen, da wir auf alle Fälle bis Sonntag morgen bleiben.
Wird aber bestimmt kuschelig mit Dir.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Super, allerdings kann ich Dich dann nicht abholen, da wir auf alle Fälle bis Sonntag morgen bleiben.
> Wird aber bestimmt kuschelig mit Dir.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



Kein Thema, da ich die Strecke sowieso aller zwei Wochen fahre, gehe ich davon auch nicht zu Grunde:q

Wir machen uns eine netten Abend, fressen uns die Plautze voll, trinken schön Single Bells....ähm Single Malt und legen am nächsten Morgen reihenweise Fischlein flach.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kein Thema, da ich die Strecke sowieso aller zwei Wochen fahre, gehe ich davon auch nicht zu Grunde:q
> 
> Wir machen uns eine netten Abend, fressen uns die Plautze voll, trinken schön Single Bells....ähm Single Malt und legen am nächsten Morgen reihenweise Fischlein flach.:vik:




So soll es sein. #h#h#h#h#h#h#h
Das wird hammergeil, allerdings mußt Du damit rechnen, dass wir so gegen 24:00 Uhr schlafen gehen.
Weil unsere erste Kuttertour(gilt für Jonas,Olli und Ralf) wollen wir mit Freude genießen.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht die alte Kamelle vom Dessert wieder aufwärmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



procedure heißt dat verfahren :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> So soll es sein. #h#h#h#h#h#h#h
> Das wird hammergeil, allerdings mußt Du damit rechnen, dass wir so gegen 24:00 Uhr schlafen gehen.
> Weil unsere erste Kuttertour(gilt für Jonas,Olli und Ralf) wollen wir mit Freude genießen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h




|muahah: dat wird nix mit tom :q frag mich wir haben zusammen schon lustige zeiten im hotel verlebt:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> procedure heißt dat verfahren :q



Is mir doch Scheixxegal, wie Ihr da nennt. Hauptsache, Ihr habt Spass dabei


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Is mir doch Scheixxegal, wie Ihr da nennt. Hauptsache, Ihr habt Spass dabei



hatten wir! jetzt fehlt uns beiden nurnoch die sophie für nen krönenden abschluß :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah: dat wird nix mit tom :q frag mich wir haben zusammen schon lustige zeiten im hotel verlebt:q:q:q



Ich sag nur (Zitat): "Inga, Inga Du darfst nicht heiraten..."


Nö, wat hab wir Spass gehabt:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kein Thema, da ich die Strecke sowieso aller zwei Wochen fahre, gehe ich davon auch nicht zu Grunde:q
> 
> Wir machen uns eine netten Abend, fressen uns die Plautze voll, trinken schön Single Bells....ähm Single Malt und legen am nächsten Morgen reihenweise Fischlein flach.:vik:



zeische ich muß mir irgendetwas einfallen lassen dat geht so nich :c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> procedure heißt dat verfahren :q



Hey, Du bist ja perfekt in Auswärts...

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich sagt nur (Zitat): "Inga, Inga Du darfst nicht heiraten..."
> 
> 
> Nö, wat hab wir Spass gehabt:vik:



dat heiß iiiiiiiiiiinnnngaaaaaaa |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hey, Du bist ja perfekt in Auswärts...
> 
> #h#h#h#h



nich ich aber abacho :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und die elfi dat dolle luder erst :vik:


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> dat heiß iiiiiiiiiiinnnngaaaaaaa |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Genau, und dann dieser jaulende Ton, wie ein Hund mit eingekl.. Rute :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, und dann dieser jaulende Ton, wie ein Hund mit eingekl.. Rute :vik:



|muahah:wenn sie doch den besonderen duft hatte :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische ich muß mir irgendetwas einfallen lassen dat geht so nich :c



Da Du ja so sparsam bist, kannst Du ja deinen Mitfahrer ne Übernachtung spendieren ...

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> und die elfi dat dolle luder erst :vik:



Brüüüüüühhhlll. Ich könnt schon wieder. 0,9 KM mit Taxi, und fast hätte er sie weich gekocht:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Da Du ja so sparsam bist, kannst Du ja deinen Mitfahrer ne Übernachtung...
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



so doll lieb hab ich die nu auch nich :q:q:q aber ich muß mal mit didi reden vlt übernimmt er die beiden und ich komme alleine bzw mit celler  mal schauen werd morgen den fall mal abklären denke mal schon das da irgendetwas zu machen iss :q ich kann euch da nich alleine im hotel lassen dat gait nich#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brüüüüüühhhlll. Ich könnt schon wieder. 0,9 KM mit Taxi, und fast hätte er sie weich gekocht:vik:



das waren aber lange 0,9 km :q


----------



## forelle03 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend gesagt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ich mir das so anhöre, bin ich ja froh, dass ich homosexuell bin.

:l:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend dat migele #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so anhöre, bin ich ja froh, dass ich homosexuell bin.
> 
> :l:l:l:l:l:l:l



keine sorgen ab nen bestimmten pegel nehmen wir die auch :q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Nabend gesagt




Auch Nabend
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> keine sorgen ab nen bestimmten pegel nehmen wir die auch :q:q:q:q



Nächstes Mal bin ich schlauer, geh ich mit'n Arsc. an die Mauer.

#h#h#h#h:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brüüüüüühhhlll. Ich könnt schon wieder. 0,9 KM mit Taxi, und fast hätte er sie weich gekocht:vik:



sandra liest gerade mit :q nu erklär ihr mal wer inga und elfi iss :k  schönen gruß soll ich dir übermitteln .und an elfi :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> keine sorgen ab nen bestimmten pegel nehmen wir die auch :q:q:q:q


|sagnix
Was hat das mit dem Angeln zu tun |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal bin ich schlauer, geh ich mit'n Arsc. an die Mauer.
> 
> #h#h#h#h:vik::vik::vik:



meinste das hilft beim brecheisen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |sagnix
> Was hat das mit dem Angeln zu tun |kopfkrat



|muahah:#c|muahah:


----------



## forelle03 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Musste ebend erstmal alles nachlesen ab heute Mittag. Heute war doch Fliegen tüddeln angesagt und hat auch Spass gemacht.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> meinste das hilft beim brecheisen :q



Das Brecheisen wird brechen, wie der Name schon sagt.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Das Brecheisen wird brechen, wie der Name schon sagt.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


:q gut das es nich meins iss:q

sandra iss gerade verzweifelt weggelaufen .da kommt heute noch erklärungsnot auf mich drauf zu :q


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sandra liest gerade mit :q nu erklär ihr mal wer inga und elfi iss :k  schönen gruß soll ich dir übermitteln .und an elfi :q:q:q:q:q:q



Hai Sandra.#h#h

Is ganz einfach. Papi und ich waren noch einen Happen Essen und hatten Kollega dabei.
Koollega Durst, darum Taxi gerufen.
Kollega viel Durst und daher.... Elfi (Rasseweib) von' net Taxi zur verlängerten Party eingeladen.
Elfi nix Bock....

Inga war/ist Cheffin von dat Hotel, wo wir gewesen.
(Ein Vorbau sach ich Dir :l)

Also Absackerbier vorm Hotel (edit by mich: Es fand grad Ingas Hochzeitzpaady statt) und mitten drin, unser drunken Kumpel. Spitz wie Lumpi.


Und dann kam der Spruch: Iiiiingaaaaaa, Du darfst nicht heiraten!!!


Schönen Gruß, Sandra#h

Andy und ich bleiben artig :k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Sandra.#h#h
> 
> Is ganz einfach. Papi und ich waren noch einen Happen Essen und hatten Kollega dabei.
> Koollega Durst, darum Taxi gerufen.
> ...



kleenet arschloc* |splat2: :l
liebe grüße 
sandra


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Sandra.#h#h
> 
> Is ganz einfach. Papi und ich waren noch einen Happen Essen und hatten Kollega dabei.
> Koollega Durst, darum Taxi gerufen.
> ...




|muahah:der war gut sandra iss wieder wech sie hat gesagt ich hab geschrieben :q:q:q


ich komm garnich mehr aussen lachen raus :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Drück Ihr mal ein Küsschen mit auf die Backe :k


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf welche von den sechs |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Drück Ihr mal ein Küsschen mit auf die Backe :k



Auf die Wange

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Auf die Wange
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



achso dann suche ichs mir selber aus und nehme die linke #6


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> auf welche von den sechs |supergri




Ist mir doch Latte!!!

Hauptsache sie lächelt bei dem Gedanken an mich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist mir doch Latte!!!
> 
> Hauptsache sie lächelt bei dem Gedanken an mich



klatsch|bigeyes na toll |uhoh: danke tom |gr:



































:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ähmm.... So meinte ich das natürlich nicht... räusper..



Mach sie einfach Glücklich, wollte ich sagen..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heute iss doch erst donnertach:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist mir doch Latte!!!



Watt hat das jetzt mit Deiner Latte zu tun#d#d#d#d

#h#h


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Watt hat das jetzt mit Deiner Latte zu tun#d#d#d#d
> 
> #h#h



öhm, nix. Absolut gar nix, wieso fragst Du? Haddu Angst?


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie seid ihr denn drauf heut Abend!!!:q

Ich komm hier gleich vor Lachen um...|muahah:


Ach so, N'Abend erst mal.#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist mir doch Latte!!!
> 
> Hauptsache sie lächelt bei dem Gedanken an mich




@ Lächeln heißt:
Mann dat ging aber fix, wat ich jetzt noch alles erledigen kann.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn drauf heut Abend!!!:q
> 
> Ich komm hier gleich vor Lachen um...|muahah:
> 
> ...



moin dirksan nabend 
andy und sandra #h


----------



## forelle03 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk
Geht mir genau so, ist aber doch gut wenn sich Freunde sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Geht mir genau so, ist aber doch gut wenn sich Freunde sehr gut verstehen.



jupp iss immer lustich unterwegs |supergri und das spiegelt sich dann hier wieder :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirksan nabend
> andy und sandra #h



Hi Hi!

Liz und ich lesen auch grad gemeinsam...:q


Scheenen Gruss auch von Liz!#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp iss immer lustich unterwegs |supergri und das spiegelt sich dann hier wieder :vik:




Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen...


Außer, dass Sandra sich auch anmelden könnte!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hi Hi!
> 
> Liz und ich lesen auch grad gemeinsam...:q
> 
> ...



jau dankensen und zurüch dat #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> öhm, nix. Absolut gar nix, wieso fragst Du? Haddu Angst?




Wovor, 1,87m groß und 105 Kg. |evil:|evil:|evil:
Außerdem Antialkoholiker, Pazifist, Veganer und Sitzpinkler.
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h
























Ich vergaß, und einer der größten Lügner.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen...
> 
> 
> Außer, dass Sandra sich auch anmelden könnte!



ein irrer aus der familie reicht :q:q:q.
wenn sie frühschicht hat.(kommt ja selten vor ) isse ja mit hier #6#h so wie jetzt


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Geht mir genau so, ist aber doch gut wenn sich Freunde sehr gut verstehen.



Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr.#6


Wir verstehen uns blind:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wovor, 1,87m groß und 105 Kg. |evil:|evil:|evil:
> Außerdem Antialkoholiker, Pazifist, Veganer und Sitzpinkler.
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h
> 
> ...



wessi haste vergessen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wir verstehen uns blind:m



kein wunder was bleibt uns bei dem fusel übrig den wir saufen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hi Hi!
> 
> Liz und ich lesen auch grad gemeinsam...:q
> 
> ...





Nabend Liz#h#h#h#h

man kann ja nicht seine Antwort zuende schreiben, schon sind wieder 3 Seiten dazwischen.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## forelle03 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles
Du meinst doch sicher hat keine Feinde mehr oder????


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wessi haste vergessen :q:q:q




Und damals von Berufs wegen Staatsfeind Nummer 1...

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ nemles
> Du meinst doch sicher hat keine Feinde mehr oder????



:q  richtich oder so :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Und damals von Berufs wegen Staatsfeind Nummer 1...
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> #h#h#h




:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leude war mal wieder nen netter abend :q
wir machen uns vom acker
greez 
die saw'ler #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Werd jetzt mal ins Bettchen gehen (nicht vorgewärmt) und schön vom Lolland Urlaub träumen.
Fängt übrigens, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit, mit dem obligatorischen Schnitzel/Pommes oder der Currywurst/Pommes, auf der Fähre, an.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## forelle03 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Papa andy 0209 und Ralf
Kommt gut zu liegen


----------



## celler (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so doll lieb hab ich die nu auch nich :q:q:q aber ich muß mal mit didi reden vlt übernimmt er die beiden und ich komme alleine bzw mit celler  mal schauen werd morgen den fall mal abklären denke mal schon das da irgendetwas zu machen iss :q ich kann euch da nich alleine im hotel lassen dat gait nich#d




kein ding.
pass auf ralf,dann brauchst du mich nicht abholen.(trotzdem danke fürs angebot)ich fahre dann mitm andy mit.
hoffe aber der andy kommt samstag dann auch wieder mit nach haus.ich krieg sonst nämlich stress mit meiner frau...


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> kein ding.
> pass auf ralf,dann brauchst du mich nicht abholen.(trotzdem danke fürs angebot)ich fahre dann mitm andy mit.
> hoffe aber der andy kommt samstag dann auch wieder mit nach haus.ich krieg sonst nämlich stress mit meiner frau...




Wenn man Nachts nicht schlafen kann, ist dies hier die beste Beschäftigung. #6
Mir wurde beim durchlesen nicht langweilig. :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin 

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

halben Tag noch arbeiten:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nemles (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nix arbeiten, heute frei |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
Und morgen Angeln beim ABBA.

Moin Ralf#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nix arbeiten, heute frei |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> Und morgen Angeln beim ABBA.
> 
> Moin Ralf#6



Moin Tom,

dann man ne'n schönen arbeitsfreien Tag.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou, mach ich. Gleich Auto laden und alles vorbereiten für nen kurzen Boxenstop morgen.

Wann düst Du gen Lolland? heute noch oder morgen früh?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, mach ich. Gleich Auto laden und alles vorbereiten für nen kurzen Boxenstop morgen.
> 
> Wann düst Du gen Lolland? heute noch oder morgen früh?




Morgen früh um 06:30 Uhr starte ich den Motor.:vik::vik:
Fähre 09:15 ist geplant.

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das sollte eigentlich klappen, Zeittechnisch gesehen...
Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Euch#h

Ich bin Montag mal kurz in Deiner Heimatstadt auf Besuch:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann bei Georg ans Netz, hoffe das wir einige Fangbilder live übermitteln können.
Fehlt nur noch ne Unterwasserkamera.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das sollte eigentlich klappen, Zeittechnisch gesehen...
> Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Euch#h
> 
> Ich bin Montag mal kurz in Deiner Heimatstadt auf Besuch:q



Grüß meine Frau von mir..

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann laßt mal noch ein paar für die Abschlußtour drinne:q

Wollt Ihr nur Fliegen wedeln oder auch ma Kuttern?


----------



## nemles (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Grüß meine Frau von mir..
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h




Gerne doch...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann laßt mal noch ein paar für die Abschlußtour drinne:q
> 
> Wollt Ihr nur Fliegen wedeln oder auch ma Kuttern?




Mal sehen wie sich das mit dem Wedeln ergibt.
Georg hat ein Boot und wenn der große Ventilator mitspielt, wollen wir die Fischbestände etwas vom Boot aus dezimieren.
Erstmal geht's zum Watti's Plümpern.
Solch eine Anzahl Wattwurmhaufen hab ich noch nirgendwo gesehen.
Da hatte ich so richtig das Dollarzeichen in den Augen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!



Moin Kai

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle !!!! #h

heute bekomme ich nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit endlich meine downrigger-Halter *freu*


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ahh deshalb auch der Ausverkauf Deiner Rutenhalter :q


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ahh deshalb auch der Ausverkauf Deiner Rutenhalter :q




jo - nen Brett werd ich mir nicht mehr rüberlegen als Trollingbar .... #d
wird nun nen büschn anders werden wo ich meine scotty DR doch gepimpt habe zum pro pack |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast doch die Strongarm oder? Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach sowas.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, die sind gut die Dinger ! 
hab mir nun noch die drehteller und doppelrutenhalter dazu gebaut .... 
sollen ja dann mal ggf. 2 Ruten pro DR ran wenn es mal auf Lachs gehen soll |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesacht #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, von mir auch "Moinsen" gerufen!#h

Wünsch euch allen nen schönen Freitag.:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute zu den 15000 Jörg! :q


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Strongarm oder? Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach sowas.



kauf dir 1 ( oder auch 2 ) neu beim händler ....
auch wenn es etwas weh tut ... aber du hast auf die Dinger lebenslang Garantie und das sind ist in der tat ne Anschaffung von der du ggf Jahrzente was hast ... solltest du nicht mal elektrische haben wollen #h
380 EUR son 1085 propack - ist doch bestimmt gering wenn man das zu dem Boot mit Motor so sieht ....
ab und an findet sich sowas zwar mal gebraucht, aber gaaaaaanz selten, weil so welche eigendlich niemand vom Boot abbaut |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Alles Gute zu den 15000 Jörg! :q




Alter Vadder!|rolleyes

Von mir auch |schild-g & #r zu sovielen Beiträgen!

Los Tiger, du hast den ollen Thomas bald...


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

was habt ihr denn gestern und heute wieder in die Tasten gehauen,erstmal alles durchgeforstet.


----------



## forelle03 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen zusammen
Werde gleich losfahern und Köderfische fangen. Morgen ist Abangeln an der Diemel angesagt ( mit Fliegenrute) wird ganz bestimmt wieder toll. Das Wetter spielt auch mit und wir werden gute Fische fangen (Forellen und Äschen) Und am Montag geht es auf den Diemelsee auf Hecht mit dem Boot.
Freu mich schon meinen Angelkumpel wiederzusehen und mit ihm ein, zwei Weizen zu schlabbern.


----------



## caddel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin an die gesellige Runde.

Was habt Ihr denn gester abend geraucht??? 
Ist das nicht verboten?

Dirk, Emailfach mal ansehen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn mal ein feines Fischen!:m

An Alle, die ans Wasser kommen...:q
Bin in Gedanken bei euch!


Macht bitte ordentlich Bilders.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Moin an die gesellige Runde.
> 
> Was habt Ihr denn gester abend geraucht???
> Ist das nicht verboten?
> ...




Hey Carsten!
Dann will ich doch mal gucken...:m


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsche dann auch mal viel Erfolg !!!!
das Wetter sieht wirklich top aus für dieses WE :k #6


----------



## forelle03 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Danke @ all und schönes WE Bin Dienstag wieder on. 
Bis denne


----------



## djoerni (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit!

allen ein schönes woende und digge fische! hab mein gerödel für morgen gepackt. erst ne runde stachler jagen und danach platten zupfen|supergri


----------



## nemles (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allen ein schönes WE |wavey:

Jörn, Chris, Koopp, bis morgen.:vik:


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöchen ihr all,

habe mir nu eine Pilkrute gekauft. 
Die wollte im Laden grnicht mehr raus. 
Morgen wird sie auf dem Kutter eingeweiht.


----------



## caddel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na hoffentlich wird sie dann nicht seekrank, wenn sie nicht mal aus dem Laden wollte.

Stell Dir mal vor die Rute fängt an zu spucken und Du hast keinen Beutel dabei.:q

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viele dicke Dorsche zur und mit der Rute.

Gruß
caddel


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend die Herrschaften 
so endlich wieder on  jetzt noch schanell die Würmer für morgen gekauft und Sachen ins Auto, danach ##

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


Wat is das zcheiße,kann nicht zum ABBA oder Kleinbootevent,Termine die sich nicht verschieben lassen.

Aber Chris,mit Glück komm ich morgen noch mal rum.


So erstmal Werkzeug aus´m Auto und auch ##


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Aber Chris,mit Glück komm ich morgen noch mal rum.
> 
> 
> So erstmal Werkzeug aus´m Auto und auch ##


 
...mok dat ma #6 

Ich bin weg zum Würmermann


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer,

so gerade zurück von unser spontan Wesertour. Ich war mit
meinem Kamerad Tobias unser Hausgewässer unsicher machen.

Wir hatten viel Spaß und einen schicken Hecht von dem ich das
Foto aber nachreichen muss.

Hier ein paar Bilder,

Bootilein







Tobi in Action






Sonne satt






Edit:

So wie versprochen der 65iger Schniepel nachgereicht





Viele Grüße

Kai


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnigges Ding!!!!!

VMAX????????


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird sie dann nicht seekrank, wenn sie nicht mal aus dem Laden wollte.
> 
> Stell Dir mal vor die Rute fängt an zu spucken und Du hast keinen Beutel dabei.:q
> 
> ...




Die wollte gar nicht mehr aus meiner Hand- wollte ich eigentlich geschrieben haben. 
Spucken ist eigentlich mein Job.  |supergri


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feines Bötchen. 
Vielleicht habe auch irgendwann so eins. |supergri


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine neue Rute ist eine BLAZER, Matrix MX-9 2,75 M, 40- 125g WG.
@ Andy #h
Die Rolle ist von Quantum, Crypton Vector 650


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Schnigges Ding!!!!!
> 
> VMAX????????



Ich darf hier auf der Weser doch nur 35Km/H fahren |rolleyes
Hab aber gehört, dass das Boot gute 60 Sachen macht #h


----------



## caddel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Meine neue Rute ist eine BLAZER, Matrix MX-9 2,75 M, 40- 125g WG.
> @ Andy #h
> Die Rolle ist von Quantum, Crypton Vector 650


 
Ute, dazu dann mal einen noch viel herzlicheren Glückwunsch.






Das ist sie in 3,00 mtr im vollen Einsatz

Das war der Erfolg
Bild kommt gleich

Falls jetzt einer Fragt was der weiße Fleck auf meiner Nase soll...................... ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz........
getapte, gebrochene Nase. Passiert am ersten Tag in Norwegen.

Gruß
caddel


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich darf hier auf der Weser doch nur 35Km/H fahren |rolleyes
> Hab aber gehört, dass das Boot gute 60 Sachen macht #h





Wie sieht das denn mal mit einem gemeinsamen Böötchen fahren aus?
Braucht man bei dir ne Gastkarte oder was anderes?

Und 35km/H ist doch ne gute Reisegeschwindigkeit,meines fährt ja auch an die 50,aber die fahre ich so gut wie nie.


----------



## caddel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da ist es.


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Meine neue Rute ist eine BLAZER, Matrix MX-9 2,75 M, 40- 125g WG.
> @ Andy #h
> Die Rolle ist von Quantum, Crypton Vector 650



Schöne Rute,hab die 300gr Uptide Version,zum Naturköderangeln vom Kutter.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp Gastkarte ist nötig, kostet 5€ am Tag. Hat echt Laune 
gemacht heute und der Kahn stinkt endlich nach Fisch :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Da ist es.




Handstand auf der Reling bei 5BfT? oder wie ist das passiert?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


>



Dascha mal ein feines Bild #6

@ Ute

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Ruten! Ich fische auch 
zwei Balzer und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## celler (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an die schreibfaule gesellschaft hier ;-)
@ute
wo warst denn die angel kaufen?
@ralf
wünsch dir nen super tollen urlaub
@nemles,chris,ute und djoerni
für euch morgen viel spass

und allen zusammen ein ganz dickes PETRI...

@dirk u andy
dann sind wir ja nun fast allein hier ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

Lolland kann kommen. :vik::vik::vik::vik:
Endlich alles im Auto verstaut.
Eigentlich sind 95 % meiner Angelsachen noch bei Georg, aber irgendwie hab ich noch stundenlang Sachen ins Auto geräumt.

Jetzt noch ein bißchen dummes Zeug im AB schreiben und dann fix ins Bett.
Start ist morgen früh um 06:30 Uhr.


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn wünsch ich mal viel erfolg #6 

mal sehen was sich morgen an Elbbutt zeigt :vik: Ich bin auch soweit durch mit packen


----------



## celler (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih,den chris gibts ja wieder..

ich dachte ihr fahrt alle an die ostsee,chris?

@ralf
 hast du meinen gestrigen post nicht gelese?
zwecks betty tour und pennen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich dachte ihr fahrt alle an die ostsee,chris?


 
..wat ist den an der Ostsee, dat komische Kleinboottreffen, ochnö laß mal lieber


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> uih,den chris gibts ja wieder..
> 
> ich dachte ihr fahrt alle an die ostsee,chris?
> 
> ...




Hab ich gelesen und noch nicht reagiert, weil ich noch gewartet habe, ob Andy das mit der Anreise am Freitag irgendwie gebacken kriegt.
Oder hab ich da irgendwo was überlesen.

Ralf#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
jo das mein ich...
mich hats nur gewundert das tom schreibt"bis morgen chris u kopp"
wolle tom nicht aber zu dieser boots tour?

@ralf
ne hast nichts überlesen,denk mal das andy wahrscheilich heut an dem URANOV hängt.
deswegen hat er es überlesen.nein spass beiseite.ewr hat mir auch noch keine info gegeben


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@matze

chris,tom und der kopp sind im HH Hafen,Butte fangen.


@ralf,
frag den Herrn der Insel mal nach ner guten Slipe und wie weit die von ihm weg ist,suche für den nächsten Sommerulaub noch ein paar Alternativen zu Finnland.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> @matze
> 
> chris,tom und der kopp sind im HH Hafen,Butte fangen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Peter,

waren aus windtechnischen Gründen, bei den letzten 2 Besuchen nicht mit dem Boot draussen.
Gehe aber mal davon aus, dass man im kleinen, idyllischen Hafen von Kramnitse slippen kann.
Der Hafen ist 2 Km von Georg's Pension entfernt.

Ralf#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> waren aus windtechnischen Gründen, bei den letzten 2 Besuchen nicht mit dem Boot draussen.
> Gehe aber mal davon aus, dass man im kleinen, idyllischen Hafen von Kramnitse slippen kann.
> ...




Mal eben gegoogelt(Map),dort sind gleich zwei Slipen,DANKE:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Meine neue Rute ist eine BLAZER, Matrix MX-9 2,75 M, 40- 125g WG.
> @ Andy #h
> Die Rolle ist von Quantum, Crypton Vector 650




#6#6#6 die hab ich auch die balzer iss nen gutes stück #6
die rolle hatte ich noch nicht in der hand aber bei quantum macht man eigendlich nix falsch.
mein glückwunsch #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Schöne Rute,hab die 300gr Uptide Version,zum Naturköderangeln vom Kutter.





|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri die hab ich auch :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Papsi,

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
..manmanman Du bist aber schnell


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri die hab ich auch :m




Proll|supergri:m:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hab ich gelesen und noch nicht reagiert, weil ich noch gewartet habe, ob Andy das mit der Anreise am Freitag irgendwie gebacken kriegt.
> Oder hab ich da irgendwo was überlesen.
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h#h#h



zeische da war doch was #q habs total vergessen in meinem arbeitswahn .klär ich morgen gleich


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Mal eben gegoogelt(Map),dort sind gleich zwei Slipen,DANKE:m



Kannst ja in der nächsten Woche mal vorbeikommen, um die Slippen zu testen 

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend Papsi,
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



moin ralf  du hast gut du kannst morgen los ich muß noch ne woche warten #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @andy
> ..manmanman Du bist aber schnell



hallo bin ganz gemach gefahren so mit 40kmh :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische da war doch was #q habs total vergessen in meinem arbeitswahn .klär ich morgen gleich



Null Problemo, kann bei Georg ins AB.
Ansonsten hätte ich wohl nach 8 Tagen übelste Dummquatsch-Entzugserscheinungen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Kannst ja in der nächsten Woche mal vorbeikommen, um die Slippen zu testen
> 
> #h#h#h



Genau,da hat einer eine echt gute Idee.

Mal eben das Boot hinters Auto,rauf auf die Bahn und dann bin ich ja schon in Puttgarden,Fähre rüber und da bin ich.

Also das spar ich mir dann mal,wenn ich ins Auslandfahre,dann für nen ordentlichen Törn von mindesten einer Woche,also mit meinem Böötchen.

Das im Dez ist ne Ausnahme,denn wir fahren ja mit einem Kutter|jump:

Und ich will das Pack vom MFT mal kennen lernen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin ralf  du hast gut du kannst morgen los ich muß noch ne woche warten #q




Aber wenn Du losfährst, muß ich wieder zurück um noch ein bißchen zuhause zu renovieren.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Genau,da hat einer eine echt gute Idee.
> 
> Mal eben das Boot hinters Auto,rauf auf die Bahn und dann bin ich ja schon in Puttgarden,Fähre rüber und da bin ich.
> 
> ...




Also kein Problem, wenn Du morgen losfährst klappt das mit der einen Woche.:m:m:m:m
Wir bleiben auch bis zum 19.10.:vik::vik::vik:

Aber wer nich will der hat schon....

Ralf #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ralf,

hab ich eben im MFT Forum gelesen,hast du ne Zimmerei?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> @Ralf,
> 
> hab ich eben im MFT Forum gelesen,hast du ne Zimmerei?



Ne hab ich nicht, muss ich doch gleich mal im Forum luschern gehen.;+;+;+;+;+
Kann mich auch an keine alkoholbedingten Aussetzer erinnern.
Mein Name hat eher was mit einer Zimmerrei zu tun als mein Beruf.


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo bin ganz gemach gefahren so mit 40kmh :m


 
|rolleyes sicher dat  oder waren wieder unbefestigte Duckbudeln dabei |rolleyes



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Und ich will das Pack vom MFT mal kennen lernen.


 
...endlisch normale Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ne hab ich nicht, muss ich doch gleich mal im Forum luschern gehen.;+;+;+;+;+
> Kann mich auch an keine alkoholbedingten Aussetzer erinnern.
> Mein Name hat eher was mit einer Zimmerrei zu tun als mein Beruf.
> 
> ...




Achso,dann hab ich da was falsch verstanden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Null Problemo, kann bei Georg ins AB.
> Ansonsten hätte ich wohl nach 8 Tagen übelste Dummquatsch-Entzugserscheinungen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



hab dich lieb :k errinner mich jeden tag das ich auch bald los komme |supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zieh mair grad euer Video vom letzten Jahr rein,goil.

Freu mich schon.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hab dich lieb :k errinner mich jeden tag das ich auch bald los komme |supergri




Werd auch versuchen, ein Filmchen über unseren Urlaub und die Örtlichkeiten auf Lolland, bei Georg, zu drehen.
Natürlichen neben den hunderten Fotos für Andy.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Werd auch versuchen, ein Filmchen über unseren Urlaub und die Örtlichkeiten auf Lolland, bei Georg, zu drehen.
> Natürlichen neben den hunderten Fotos für Andy.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h



fein freu mich auf die fotos :vik: falls du software für die filme brauchst .ich hab jetzt die ulead 9 zur filmbearbeitung :m


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Da ist es.



Schluck. 
Schönes Fischchen. 
Dann habe ich ja jetzt die besteb Voraussichten Morgen einen Dorsch zu angeln.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> fein freu mich auf die fotos :vik: falls du software für die filme brauchst .ich hab jetzt die ulead 9 zur filmbearbeitung :m





Hab Magix Video-Deluxe, nur habe ich mich bisher kaum damit befaßt.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hab Magix Video-Deluxe, nur habe ich mich bisher kaum damit befaßt.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



richtich dat hab ich auch und iss auch schon vom rechner geflogen. ich hab mir mit dem programm die zähne ausgebissen.
siehe die letzten beiden videos von danske |bla:
diesmal wirds besser :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ute stell doch mal von deinem boot nen foto rein im avatar kann man es so schlecht erkennen .dazu mal nen paar eckdaten 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich dat hab ich auch und iss auch schon vom rechner geflogen. ich hab mir mit dem programm die zähne ausgebissen.
> siehe die letzten beiden videos von danske |bla:
> diesmal wirds besser :m




Ich glaub für das Magix Deluxe muss man ersmal 3 Silvester   anner Unnität stukadieren, um das bedienen zu können.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich glaub für das Magix Deluxe muss man ersmal 3 Silvester   anner Unnität stukadieren, um das bedienen zu können.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



und mehr und wenn du es drauf hast reicht dein rechner nich mehr aus.|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich glaub für das Magix Deluxe muss man ersmal 3 Silvester   anner Unnität stukadieren, um das bedienen zu können.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



wenn du dann 3 silvester anner unnität stukadiert hast biste plötzlich proschdustudierte |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na chris dann werden wir uns mal den abend teilen der rest iss ja schon müde |supergri|supergri|supergri



anhang :::: na klasse wech isser


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da isser doch noch


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann gehts nochmal richtung Salzwasser #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na chris dann werden wir uns mal den abend teilen der rest iss ja schon müde |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

wat den nu, erst so 'ne Ansage und jetzt weg |bigeyes #c ok


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie weg ich bin ja wohl hier der einzigste der noch sichtbar iss.

weis ich doch nich wann du richtung salzwasser aufbrichst .
ich bin schon da .immer ne prise salz ins kartoffelwasser :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fahr morgen erstmal ans Brack, innere unruhe befriedigen, bevor ich nächste Samstag mit Familie zum Strand fahre :vik:


----------



## caddel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Handstand auf der Reling bei 5BfT? oder wie ist das passiert?


 
Nee, Flachköpper von der Holztreppe und auf dem Ruderblatt vom Jajak  mit der Nase abgebremst. #q

Für den Stunt habe ich von der ganzen Gruppe Beifall bekommen. :vik:

Vom Notarzt 3 schöne Bindfäden durch den Riecher,       ohne Betäubung, |krach:
als Belohnung für die eine Dose getrunkene Gerstenkaltschale. 

Wovon ich am nächsten Tag Kopfschmerzen hatte weiß ich bis heute noch nicht.|kopfkrat|supergri

Gruß
caddel


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

so wie versprochen hab ich Hechtlein noch nachgereicht,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2220144&postcount=16862

Wir waren heute morgen auch schon fleissig und haben meiner Madame ein schickes 
Cabriolein gekauft. Den Winterpreis konnten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen :q

Fotos kommen nächstes Wochenende.

Lg

Kai


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so wie versprochen hab ich Hechtlein noch nachgereicht,
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2220144&postcount=16862
> ...





Hey Hase!#h

Petri zum Schniepli...:m
Hauptsache mal wieder Fisch!

Und habt ihr jetzt nen Beetle geholt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Jungens, ich werd mich jetzt gleich mit ner großen Stemmhilti bewaffnen, ne Bodenplatte wegstemmen und nen Pumpensumpf anlegen...

Hart ist das Leben, doch wir sind härter!:vik:

Bis denne


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Neee es ist ein StreetKa geworden, der ist (O-Ton) sooo süüüß :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Neee es ist ein StreetKa geworden, der ist (O-Ton) sooo süüüß :q






Ist ja auch ein witziges Autochen!#6


----------



## Macker (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin wir fahren nächsten so.19.10 mit der Nordland von Strande zum Pilken , wenn noch einer Lust und Zeit hat da sind noch Plätze frei.
Ich sage das  hier nur weil die Nordland nicht so bekannt ist und deswegen nicht so regelmässig wie die anderen Kielerbucht Kutter fährt.
am 19 sind wir so ca 20 leute also die Ausfahrt findet statt.
Wenn also jemand bock hat aufne schöne Pilktour 04349/8334  da könnt Ihr bei Bedarf auch wattis bestellen die bringen sie dann mit an bord.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
nehm besser mal deine Telefonnummer raus,sonst bekommst du vielleicht anrufe von Unternehmen die deine Nummer besser nicht haben sollen.Verweise lieber auf die PN,nur mal so als Tip.


----------



## caddel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin,
> nehm besser mal deine Telefonnummer raus,sonst bekommst du vielleicht anrufe von Unternehmen die deine Nummer besser nicht haben sollen.Verweise lieber auf die PN,nur mal so als Tip.


 

Peter , der Tip ist normaler Weise vollkommen richtig. #6

Aber bei der Rufnummer handelt es sich um die Nummer der Reederei Pingel, der die Nordland gehört. 
Es ist keine Privatnummer und offiziell auch im Internet zu finden.

Die warten regelrecht auf Anrufe. |supergri

Gruß
caddel


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Peter , der Tip ist normaler Weise vollkommen richtig. #6
> 
> Aber bei der Rufnummer handelt es sich um die Nummer der Reederei Pingel, der die Nordland gehört.
> Es ist keine Privatnummer und offiziell auch im Internet zu finden.
> ...



Dat is´n Ding
:q


----------



## Macker (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo genau so is dat, habe die nummer nur reingesetzt wenn jemand intresse hat brauch er nich suchen.
Aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf alder seehase nu sach schon was ging :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin ralf alder seehase nu sach schon was ging :q



Moin,Moin,

also heute waren wir noch garnicht los. 
Habe erstmal alle Angeln neu konfiguriert.
Boot war heute nicht möglich, der große Ventilator war zu heftig.

Morgen greifen wir mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln an.
Mit 39j muss man das ja etwas gemächlicher angehen lassen.
Die Currywurst auf der Fähre war übrigens sehr gut (um 09:00 Uhr).

Fotos wird es erst morgen Abend geben.
Schlabbern gerade Tuborg und werden heute früh schlafen gehen.
Soll ja einige verrückte Angler geben, die ohne Not um 03:47 aufstehen..#q#q#q#q#q#q

Ralf #h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin,Moin,
> 
> also heute waren wir noch garnicht los.
> Habe erstmal alle Angeln neu konfiguriert.
> ...


son glück keine bilder :q morgen hab ich nurnoch 5 tage un paar stunden :vik:

na denn mal noch nen netten abend ,und trink nich soviel  tuborg dat gibbet hörner :q
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Achtung, ein etwas frauenfeindlicher Witz!

Deshalb, zartbesaitete Lady's bitte tut mir wirklich den Gefallen und lest ab hier nicht weiter...#d

Aber der ist sooo krass, ich muss ihn hier rein posten!:q
Original ist von Dorschbremse Ri und steht bei den Witzen.















*Was ist grün und blau und poppt nicht gerne???






































*Der Neuzugang vom Frauenhaus!
*




Sorry, an alle Frauen, die doch weitergelesen haben!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

au au jetzt haste dir aber was aufgehalst |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend, an die, welche noch da sind|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 
na wie isses Tom, noch Fit? hab die Würmer gerade umgebettet und gezählt, sind noch >55 Stück, dat wird morgen ne gute Runde :vik:


----------



## nemles (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kannst  mal sehen, nicht mal zählen können die....
Hau einen Schlag rein.

Flatte sind Pfannenfertig verarbeitet.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kannst  mal sehen, nicht mal zählen können die....
> Hau einen Schlag rein.
> 
> Flatte sind Pfannenfertig verarbeitet.:vik:



wat iss pfannenfertich flatten |kopfkrat wat dat denn #c ihr fangt ja dolle sachen in hh :q:q:q































denn mal petri euch beiden schicke bilderchen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss pfannenfertich flatten |kopfkrat wat dat denn #c ihr fangt ja dolle sachen in hh :q:q:q
> 
> denn mal petri euch beiden schicke bilderchen #6





Äääähm, wo gibbet denn die Bilderchen???


Petri auch von mir...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130635

da mußte gucken :m

man hier gehts aber wieder schnell |uhoh:

so ich mach mich vom acker |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> denn mal petri euch beiden schicke bilderchen #6


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir...


 

Danke, das wär auch was für euch gewesen :g fast hätte ich den Pokal ins MFT geholt, aber zwei imaginäre Fische  und eine geworfene Münze (@ABBA-Teilnehmer: das braucht nicht Kommentiert zu werden ) haben das erfolgreich verhindert #c naja es ist wie es ist 

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,keiner hier?

nächstes mal holst den pokal ins MFT,dirk hat ja auch schon ein geholt ;-)


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MFT - Chris



> sind noch >55 Stück



die habe ich in etwa auch noch....|supergri
Brunch = verschoben, bin dann auch viel früher vor Ort


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:m





nemles schrieb:


> Flatte sind Pfannenfertig verarbeitet.:vik:





MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wat iss pfannenfertich flatten |kopfkrat wat dat denn #c



Oh, der Mitteldeutsche wieder #c


Okey, kurzer Sprachkurs für ausserhalb SAW:
Was heißt flach auf englisch? Richtig: flat
Die Flachen auf englisch?....Na, dalliklick#c


Richtig: die Flatten, umgssprl. Flatte genannt.

:q:q:q

Was eine Pfanne ist, weißt Du doch hoffentlich von alleine :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh, der Mitteldeutsche wieder #c
> 
> 
> Okey, kurzer Sprachkurs für ausserhalb SAW:
> ...



hör auf jetzt wat iss dat fürn kuddelmuddel |uhoh:


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Äh, ja. Moin erst Mal Papi.#h#h#h


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> #6#6#6 die hab ich auch die balzer iss nen gutes stück #6
> die rolle hatte ich noch nicht in der hand aber bei quantum macht man eigendlich nix falsch.
> mein glückwunsch #6




Die hat mir viel Spaß bereitet. 
Einen schönen großen Dorsch und einige Heringe. Nu war ich endlich nicht mehr der Schneider. :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Die hat mir viel Spaß bereitet.
> Einen schönen großen Dorsch und einige Heringe. Nu war ich endlich nicht mehr der Schneider. :vik: :vik:



glückwunsch und petri #6


----------



## Franky D (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

um welche rolle von Quantum geht es denn Ute? und petri zu den fischen


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ute stell doch mal von deinem boot nen foto rein im avatar kann man es so schlecht erkennen .dazu mal nen paar eckdaten
> greez
> andy




Eckdaten??
Die cm?
Muss ich mal nachmessen, wenn ich wieder am Strand bin. Weiß ich gar nicht. 
Der Motor ist von Evenrude. Da wollte ich Euch so wie so mal was fragen. 
Habe jedes mal auf dem Wasser Probleme den Motor wieder anzubekommen. Mein Kumpel schaft es. Bin ich zu schach oder kann man da noch irgendwas dran einstellen? Dies nervt mich etwas. Ich will auch mal alleine raus, geht aber nicht, weil ich den Motor auf Wasser nicht anbekomme. Wenn wir los fahren ist das kein Problem. Dann fährt man ja von Stelle zu Stelle. Und irgendwann kriege ich ihn nicht an. Nach wenigen Veruchen lasse ich dann den Mitfahrer ran, bevor er mir absäuft.
Hat da jemand einen Rat für mich?


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> um welche rolle von Quantum geht es denn Ute? und petri zu den fischen



Das ist die Crypton Vector 650


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie komme ich denn ein Foto hier rein?


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

so ->http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so ->http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm




Dies klappt ja leider nicht. Kann das Programm nicht öffnen. Werde mal meinen Bruder an PC ranholen. Der kann so was.


----------



## Franky D (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Das ist die Crypton Vector 650


 
jop die is nicht schlecht fische selber ne VAbo in der 30er größe die rollen von Quantum simnd echt gut da kannste net viel falsch machen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Eckdaten??
> Die cm?
> Muss ich mal nachmessen, wenn ich wieder am Strand bin. Weiß ich gar nicht.
> Der Motor ist von Evenrude. Da wollte ich Euch so wie so mal was fragen.
> ...



wurde denn der motor regelmäßig in der werkstatt gewartet?
eine ferndiagnose iss man schlecht kann an einigen dingen liegen.wird aber nix tragisches sein.
bring ihn mal ine werkstatt zum nachschauen. deiner sicherheit wegen . die paar euronen können lebenswichtig sein alleine das sollte es dir wert sein.bevor er auf see garnich mehr anspringt.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Dies klappt ja leider nicht. Kann das Programm nicht öffnen. Werde mal meinen Bruder an PC ranholen. Der kann so was.



oder probier es hiermit 
http://*ih.us/


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy,

kennst Du den Reifenhersteller Maxxis? Die machen Schwerlastreifen in kleinen Größen.
Bei www.ciao.de  sind die Bewertungen im großen und ganzen gut.

Lg

Kai


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> 
> kennst Du den Reifenhersteller Maxxis? Die machen Schwerlastreifen in kleinen Größen.
> Bei www.ciao.de  sind die Bewertungen im großen und ganzen gut.
> ...



wie kommst du da jetzt drauf |kopfkrat brauchst du neue,oder ich |kopfkrat

für meinen jeep hab ich schon ein angebot von meinem reifenhändler und siehe da .billiger als im netz frag mich aber jetzt nich nach dem hersteller. bin in 4 woche erst wieder bei ihm wegen stickstoff nachkontrolle
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hätte gerne neuen. Die Lastgrenze von meinen sind recht grenzwertig.
Und die Maxxis Reifen sind mit 38€ echte Schnapper und können richtig was ab :q
( 91N = Knappe 550KG als 155iger)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne neuen. Die Lastgrenze von meinen sind recht grenzwertig.
> Und die Maxxis Reifen sind mit 38€ echte Schnapper und können richtig was ab :q
> ( 91N = Knappe 550KG als 155iger)



achso :q  na das hört sich doch gut an .mein trailer bekommt auch wieder 13 zoll, dann hab ich ja schonmal nen reifenhersteller den ich mir merken sollt.

sach mal hast du ne tandemachse oder ne einzelachse aufen trailer  (unterm trailer :q )


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend
bin gerade ausm Hafen zurück, 5 schöne Platte nachgelegt, Koop hatte 4 :vik:
morgen gleich nochmal, 'n büschen Zandern an einer bis jetzt unbekannten Stelle.

http://img252.*ih.us/img252/7324/12102008047lt0.jpg
Muschelkoop 

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/8961/12102008048af9.jpg


Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?! (Mach mal guck in meiner Signatur  )


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?! (Mach mal guck in meiner Signatur  )



ups sorry war natürlich ne scherzfrage |rotwerden


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War mir klar


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> bin gerade ausm Hafen zurück, 5 schöne Platte nachgelegt, Koop hatte 4 :vik:
> morgen gleich nochmal, 'n büschen Zandern an einer bis jetzt unbekannten Stelle.
> 
> ...



petri euch beiden #6

und morgen gehts wieder arbeiten und nich zandern mon seniore chris |director:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> War mir klar



augen sind vom mittagsschlaf wohl noch recht klein :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> morgen gehts wieder arbeiten und nich zandern mon seniore chris |director:


 

no...hast PN #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MFT-Chris


> an einer bis jetzt unbekannten Stelle.



 und das bleibt auch so ...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> MFT-Chris
> 
> 
> und das bleibt auch so ...:q


 
keine Sorge, mein Name ist Milchhase ich weiß von nix #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> MFT-Chris
> 
> 
> und das bleibt auch so ...:q



gut das ich chris am samstag früh sehe in einer stillen minute klebt ein gps sender irgendwo an seinem  automobilkraftfahrzeugwagen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris

Danke für den Tip mit der Stelle! Ich stelle sie dann gleich auf die Startseite!




























War nur Spaß  Danke für die Bilder und Petri Heil zu den Platten!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> keine Sorge, mein Name ist Milchhase ich weiß von nix #c



wat habt ihr euch da blos wieder für namen zugelegt #d
muschelkopp,milchhase |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director: RAAAAALLLLLFFFFFF wo bist du ??????  ich will bilder :z:z:z:z:z


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> gut das ich chris am samstag früh sehe in einer stillen minute klebt ein gps sender irgendwo an seinem automobilkraftfahrzeugwagen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
..dat wird nichts, ich wechsel auf dem Weg zu neuen Stellen zwischen 3 und 5 mal das Fahrzeug :vik:



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> Danke für den Tip mit der Stelle! Ich stelle sie dann gleich auf die Startseite!


 
|bigeyes#c wat hab ich den nu wieder falsches gesagt #c oder ist Milchhase, schon die Bezeichnung für eine geheime, wie auch geniale Zanderstelle :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris und Koopp,

Petri zu den Flachfischen#6

Die komischen Schiffchen im Hintergrund hab ich doch schon mal irgendwo gesehen|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> an seinem  automobilkraftfahrzeugwagen


nutzt nix, man muß mind. einen Kilometer laufen, bevor man überhaupt an Wasser denken kann #6



> ch stelle sie dann gleich auf die Startseite!


gute Idee #6 , hätte aber ein Vorschlag :q

Stichwort: Mehlmühle = ab sofort wegen Anglermüll und Großevents gesperrt

:r........#d.........:r


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles



> Die komischen Schiffchen im Hintergrund hab ich doch schon mal irgendwo gesehen


bist du vergesslich |uhoh:
die hast du doch gestern zum spielen mit gebracht.....werden dir die Tage zugeschickt, damit es in deiner B-Wanne nicht gar so trostlos aussieht :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die komischen Schiffchen im Hintergrund hab ich doch schon mal irgendwo gesehen|kopfkrat#c


 
jepp, ist garnicht lange her, aber das war die Rückseite :m


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> 
> bist du vergesslich |uhoh:
> die hast du doch gestern zum spielen mit gebracht.....werden dir die Tage zugeschickt, damit es in deiner B-Wanne nicht gar so trostlos aussieht :q



Und ich kam nicht mehr drauf, ich Hirnbremse #q

In meiner Badewanne bin ich der Kapitän, zwo,drei, vier...alle mitsingen:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

bin auch wieder da.

Erstmal Petri an alle die am WE los waren.

Fischkopp&Chris,sind das die durchschnitt Größen?


Also ich für meinen Teil muß sagen,das die Frauen(bei mir Frau) doch manchmal die komischsten Aktionen in die Welt bringen.Und keine lange Weile.

Gestern Abend zu ihr gefahren,waren noch mit anderen Freunden zum Pizza essen verabredet,echt schöner Abend.Wieder in der WG,es war schon 3°°,Erwachsenen Programm.
Heute morgen um 8°°,weckt sie mich,ich hab noch ne halbe stunde Zeit,wir fahren gleich an die Ostsee.
Eh,ja,alles klar,Ostsee,jetzt?!? 
Und da?

Grillen mit freunden.

Ich kann euch sagen,das es das erste mal seid bestimmt 4-5 Jahren war,wo ich an der See ohne Angel oder Boot war,so muß die Frau sein.


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jepp, ist garnicht lange her, aber das war die Rückseite :m




Stümmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst... Hier liegt das erste dichter am Ufer als das zweite. Das war bei mir genau andersherum. Da lag das zweite hinter dem ersten.

Aber genau betrachtet liegt ja das zweite genau neben dem ersten, welches aber dichter am Ufer liegt. Ergo kann das zweite gar nicht das erste sein, oder ich hab mich verguckt, oder Deine Kamera hat einen Spiegelreflexschaden:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ...oder ich hab mich verguckt, oder Deine Kamera hat einen Spiegelreflexschaden:q


 
..oder das ist vlt ne optische Täuschung #c um Platzdiebe zu verwirren :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> In meiner Badewanne bin ich der Kapitän,



nimm mich mit Kapitän auf die Reise.......



> alle mitsingen



........alle hat Tom gesagt, du auch Chris |gr:

@ MFT Sutje


> Fischkopp&Chris,sind das die durchschnitt Größen?



Ja leider, wir wachsen nicht mehr...:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ........alle hat Tom gesagt, du auch Chris |gr:
> 
> ..das will hier garantiert keiner :vik:
> 
> ...


 
|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ........alle hat Tom gesagt, du auch Chris |gr:
> 
> @ MFT Sutje
> 
> ...



Das sagst du


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das sagst du


 

Das ist Wissenschaftlich erwiesen...Ausgewachsen und Laichbereit :vik: wir ziehen jetzt jeden Tag an die Elbe, bis wir dort beim Angeln sterben :g


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> bis wir dort beim Angeln sterben



aber vorher noch ein bißche laichen...|sagnix


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das ist Wissenschaftlich erwiesen...Ausgewachsen und Laichbereit :vik: wir ziehen jetzt jeden Tag an die Elbe, bis wir dort beim Angeln sterben :g




Wenn ihr beide Laichbereit seid,dann ist aber der Kopp ein Überspringer von mehreren Aufstiegen


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ein Überspringer von mehreren Aufstiegen



das nennt man Überlebenstaktik


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> das nennt man Überlebenstaktik




Oha
Ohhauerha
Ohhauerhauerha


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das ist Wissenschaftlich erwiesen...Ausgewachsen und Laichbereit :vik: wir ziehen jetzt jeden Tag an die Elbe, bis wir dort beim Angeln sterben :g



gut du bist für danske wieder ausgeplant :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> gut du bist für danske wieder ausgeplant :q


 
bin gerade am Quatschen mit Kati, Planung für die 2te Woche :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bin gerade am Quatschen mit Kati, Planung für die 2te Woche :g



nu mal langsam sandra versucht auch gerade anzurufen .also sofot auflegen |director:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu mal langsam sandra versucht auch gerade anzurufen .also sofot auflegen |director:


 
...geht jetzt nicht, Kati ruft später durch :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...geht jetzt nicht, Kati ruft später durch :m



cybersex waaaa ????? sie solls nich vergessen


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> cybersex waaaa ????? sie solls nich vergessen


 
nein, sie ruft jetzt direkt an, echt geil :r:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guckt mal im MFT-Forum auf die Witz-Seite #6 ..hier "durfte" ich den nicht einstellen


----------



## Franky D (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten abend in die runde 

so komm grad heim kann ein 55er hecht verbuchen scheint so als gehts wieder bergauf denn die letzten wochen waren echt katastrophal naja mals ehen wie sch dat ganze entwickelt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nein, sie ruft jetzt direkt an, echt geil :r:q:q:q



was iss echt geil ???? biste nu beide wochen dabei oder was ?????


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> guckt mal im MFT-Forum auf die Witz-Seite #6 ..hier "durfte" ich den nicht einstellen





häääääää watt meint er  |uhoh:|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na jörg urlaub gut verbracht :m
hast ganzschön was nachzuholen hier 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> was iss echt geil ???? biste nu beide wochen dabei oder was ?????


 
..das ich jetzt abgewürgt wurde #c unbefriedigt zurückgelassen #d ....soll ich weiter aufzählen 



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> häääääää watt meint er |uhoh:|kopfkrat


 
#c#c#c hääää wat meinst Du #c#c#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na jörg urlaub gut verbracht :m
> hast ganzschön was nachzuholen hier
> greez
> andy


 
..jetzt hast Du ihn vertrieben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das ich jetzt abgewürgt wurde #c unbefriedigt zurückgelassen #d ....soll ich weiter aufzählen
> 
> 
> 
> #c#c#c hääää wat meinst Du #c#c#c





ohhh unbefriedigt :q:q:q:q:q dafür hat sandra gerade intensive gespräche über wein und solch sachen|uhoh: die weiber denken nur ans saufen :q


wie jetzt hääää was meinst du|kopfkrat das frag ich dich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..jetzt hast Du ihn vertrieben




wer hunger hat kommt wieder.
jörg mag nich mit uns reden #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ohhh unbefriedigt :q:q:q:q:q dafür hat sandra gerade intensive gespräche über wein und solch sachen|uhoh: die weiber denken nur ans saufen :q
> 
> 
> wie jetzt hääää was meinst du|kopfkrat das frag ich dich


 
Saufen??? die sollen sich mal lieber Gedanken über die Köderbeschaffung machen :vik:


Inzwischen ist bei mir der Groschen gefallen, ich mein natürlich im MFT-Board #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wer hunger hat kommt wieder.
> jörg mag nich mit uns reden #c


 
dem hats bestimmt die Sprache verschlagen, bei so einer Unmenge Dünnsinn die hier verzapft wird


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Saufen??? die sollen sich mal lieber Gedanken über die Köderbeschaffung machen :vik:
> 
> 
> Inzwischen ist bei mir der Groschen gefallen, ich mein natürlich im MFT-Board #6




hallo was im mft board ????? der witz vom dirk oder was |uhoh:

köder besorg ich lieber selber.dann weis ich was ich hab


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*@ chris ich warte noch auf eine antwort!!!! frage steht weiter oben!!!! :q*


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo was im mft board ????? der witz vom dirk oder was |uhoh:
> 
> köder besorg ich lieber selber.dann weis ich was ich hab


 
Du warst heute doch noch garnicht da, guckst Du mal jetzt bitte 

jau die Köderfrage bleibt besser in Männerhand, hierzu bitte das im MFTB eingestellte Video beachten #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dem hats bestimmt die Sprache verschlagen, bei so einer Unmenge Dünnsinn die hier verzapft wird



so kannste das nich sehen dünnsinn iss relativ:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> biste nu beide wochen dabei oder was ?????


 
..gefunden  hoffentlich #c 

Wenn ich "darf" bleib ich bis zum bitteren Ende :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so kannste das nich sehen dünnsinn iss relativ:q


 
..ja, relativ Dünn :q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin da,der Witz war gut,aber da sitzt noch jemand auf meniem Schoß,sie liest grad mal so mit,und die letzen 10 Seiten.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*GOILER SPORTAUSPUFF:vik: DEN WILL ICH HABEN:vik:*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..gefunden  hoffentlich #c
> 
> Wenn ich "darf" bleib ich bis zum bitteren Ende :m



das muß ich schon wissen dann ändert sich so einiges im bezug des bezuges :q rest per pn falls du fragen hast :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Bin da,der Witz war gut,aber da sitzt noch jemand auf meniem Schoß,sie liest grad mal so mit,und die letzen 10 Seiten.


 
tja manchmal hat man halt kein Glück ...und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu :q ...nein Spaß, hier ist doch alles Frauenfreundlich gestaltet, ok, der Sportauspuff vlt. nicht, aber das wird madam doch hoffentlich nicht so Eng sehen #c


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne ne,alles gut


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> tja manchmal hat man halt kein Glück ...und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu :q ...nein Spaß, hier ist doch alles Frauenfreundlich gestaltet, ok, der Sportauspuff vlt. nicht, aber das wird madam doch hoffentlich nicht so Eng sehen #c



eng iss gut


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab eben mal drüben was eingestellt.


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Chris hat.
Das erste Bild ist doch gar nicht Frauenfeindlich|bla:
















Eher mehr Männerverjagend:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was Chris hat.
> Das erste Bild ist doch gar nicht Frauenfeindlich|bla:
> 
> 
> ...



richtich

und beim zweiten .na da stehen 70% der frauen doch selber drauf :m

dat hat der andy gesacht


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris,danke für das Bild

@andy,danke für die letzte Aussage,muß mal eben weg.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> @chris,danke für das Bild
> 
> @andy,danke für die letzte Aussage,muß mal eben weg.



kein ding gern geschehen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> @chris,danke für das Bild
> 
> @andy,danke für die letzte Aussage,muß mal eben weg.


 
Kein Problem, aber was hat der Andy den gesagt...



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> kein ding gern geschehen #6


 

..Fakten des Lebens :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> richtich
> 
> und beim zweiten .na da stehen 70% der frauen doch selber drauf :m



dat hat er gesacht :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> eng iss gut


 
dat hat er aber auch gesagt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat hat er aber auch gesagt :q



hat er auch gesacht .rischtichhhhh:vik:


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ferkelt Ihr hier etwa ohne mich???#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ferkelt Ihr hier etwa ohne mich???#d



nööö kannst ruhig mitmachen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ferkelt Ihr hier etwa ohne mich???#d


 
Tach Reverend
wo treibst du es den rum |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach Reverend
> wo treibst du es den rum |bigeyes




Naja, den Rev krieg ich aus Dir nicht mehr raus:q
Treibe mir noch zu Hause rum, so am Rechner sozusagen|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so tschüß gesacht #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, den Rev krieg ich aus Dir nicht mehr raus:q
> Treibe mir noch zu Hause rum, so am Rechner sozusagen|rolleyes


 

Du hast die Wahl _Reverendles_ oder _Reverend Tom_


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hau rein Andy
Bald gehts los, morgen nur noch 5tage udRvH :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hoffe das hier verstößt gegen keine BR....

http://img531.*ih.us/my.php?image=feuerinderhanfplantageyz7.flv


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so tschüß gesacht #h



Tschauiee|gutenach

Reverend Tom|gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tschauiee|gutenach
> 
> Reverend Tom|gr:


 
Ok dann Reverend(les) |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich setze mich sogar noch auf die Schulbank, um Euch beide rechtmäßig zu trauen.



Und wehe, da heult einer bei meiner Rede :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich setze mich sogar noch auf die Schulbank, um Euch beide rechtmäßig zu trauen.
> 
> 
> 
> Und wehe, da heult einer bei meiner Rede :q


 

dat wird schon, die Location ist auch schon gebucht, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Termin :vik: na mal sehen ab Sonnabend ist erstmal 14tage Familienurlaub in Danske angesagt


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach auch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach gesacht @all|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr Banausen ! |wavey:
wo sind die Wochenend-Fangmeldungen ????


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gesacht!:m


Kämpf mich grad mal schnell durch das Montagschaos...


Bis nachher!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin ihr Banausen ! |wavey:
> wo sind die Wochenend-Fangmeldungen ????


 
Moin Jörg
da mußt Du wohl mal ein bischen blättern #c z.B. ABBA usw. ..wat macht dat Schleppen, warst Du los?


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

moin...


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin ihr Banausen ! |wavey:
> wo sind die Wochenend-Fangmeldungen ????




Also, wir haben gestern 2 _1/2_ Anhänger Äpfel gefangen!!!
Vom Drill her zwar nicht sooo der Bringer, aber die Masse machts...|bla:|rolleyes

Liz stellt vielleicht nachher mal ein Fangbild ein!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> moin...




Moin Geistersommerschweinchen!|wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach Äpfelchen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> tach Äpfelchen...




 Geistersommerschweinchen, muschelkoopp, milchhase und äpfelchen |bigeyes wo soll das hier noch enden |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> moin...


 
Moin Muschelkoopp  
wolln wir nicht ein bischen früher los? ich muss gegen 17uhr wieder zuhause sein #c


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mftc


> wolln wir nicht ein bischen früher los?



wann ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> mftc
> 
> 
> wann ?


 
naja abholung um 10 , ehrlich gesagt weiß ich garnicht mehr wann wir uns treffen wollten


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

neeeeee .... noch nicht ganz fertig das Boot |uhoh:
und das bei dem Wetter ..... |uhoh:
aber geht gut vorran ! :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> naja abholung um 10 ,



Das wäre dann ca. 00.00.00 h früher als geplant :vik:
Paßt mir super.....:q#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> 
> 
> Das wäre dann ca. 00.00.00 h früher als geplant :vik:
> Paßt mir super.....:q#6


 
...optimal, also 0959, dat ist dann ja früher :g


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wetter sieht ja gut aus,

hoffentlich wissen die Platten das zu würdigen....

nimm ein paar Gummis für die Stachler mit....


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Wetter sieht ja gut aus,
> 
> hoffentlich wissen die Platten das zu würdigen....
> 
> nimm ein paar Gummis für die Stachler mit....


 
Gummis sind seit einer schlimmen Erfahrung, immer am Mann :vik:


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen@all
hoffentlich habt ihr alle ien angenehmes we gehabt und seid gut in die woche gestartet.

@chris u kopp
fangmeldung?

@andy
wat ist mit der bety geschichte und der übernachtung?


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ celler



> @chris u kopp fangmeldung?



ca. 15 Stück, guckst du Schuppenaale :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Koopp
Wattis für morgen sind gesichert  hol mal ruhig, wie besprochen, ausreichend #6


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal petri zu den fängen..

scheint ja echt gut zu gehen momentan mit den platten.
warum fahren die leute dann nur alle an die ostsee?


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ca. 15 Stück, guckst du Schuppenaale :q


 
wat ein herrlicher Spätsommertag, so könnte es ruhig immer laufen :vik: man wat hebb wi gedrillt |rolleyes Würmer für morgen sind schon geordert, nu kann der Dienstag kommen


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr habs echt gut...


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ihr habs echt gut...


das war heute schlimmer als arbeiten...dabei soll angeln doch entspannen


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> warum fahren die leute dann nur alle an die ostsee?


 
..dat mußt Du die Leute fragen  Ich fahr am Sonnabend auch an die Ostsee..........DK :vik: :vik: :vik: |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch hier brennt ja richtig der wald heute |rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Ich fahr am Sonnabend auch an die Ostsee



könnte Fischfangtechnisch ein Fehler sein, aber will schon Fische da fangen


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> könnte Fischfangtechnisch ein Fehler sein, aber will schon Fische da fangen


 
#c#c#c versteh ich gerade nicht |kopfkrat ich fahr ja in Urlaub und nicht zur Arbeit  gearbeitet wird morgen nochmal schön


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

Erster Bericht sind 4 Meerforellen , aber nur eine maßig (41).
War aber meine erste maßige und heute haben wir sie zusammen mit Dorsch und Hornies geräuchert.
Bilder kommen aus technischen Gründen erst Mittwoch.
Heute hatten wir keinen Erfolg, aber morgen greifen wir wieder an.
Mit dem Boot ging heute auch noch nicht.

Da hier nur eingeschränkt Internet Zugang ist, kann ich mich leider nicht durch die letzten Seiten kämpfen.

Ralf#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch ralf schön das ihr einigermaßen erfolgreich wart .
sieh zu das bilder kommen um mein urlaubsgefühl zu steigern :q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin micha #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf,

danke für den Lagebericht! Grüße den alten Georg von seinem Modkollegen 
Hmm bei dem Oktoberwetter in der dänischen Südsee- *schwärm*


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend #h#h

Ralf, hau rein midde Bilderchen, damit Andy endlich Gefühle kriegt.:q  Wenn auch nur Urlaubsgefühle #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> danke für den Lagebericht! Grüße den alten Georg von seinem Modkollegen
> Hmm bei dem Oktoberwetter in der dänischen Südsee- *schwärm*




Moin Kai,

hier sitzt jemand neben mir, der gerne wüsste, wie das mit dem
"alten Georg" gemeint ist.:r:r
Werde das in Deinem Namen, bei einem Whisky, mit ihm klären.

Gruß von Ralf und (Jung)Georg

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Da hier nur eingeschränkt Internet Zugang ist, kann ich mich leider nicht durch die letzten Seiten kämpfen.
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h#h#h



HöHöHö  und nochmal Hö:q
Und das am I-Net-Zugang eines Mods.... Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen :q#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend #h#h
> 
> Ralf, hau rein midde Bilderchen, damit Andy endlich Gefühle kriegt.:q  Wenn auch nur Urlaubsgefühle #6



moin tomilein. teilen wir uns in wismar das hotelzimmer :q:q:q

was soll ich an spielzeug mitbringen :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe der weiß schon wie es gemeint ist 
Aber nu verwöhnt uns doch mal mit Bildern... wir darben :q


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tomilein. teilen wir uns in wismar das hotelzimmer :q:q:q
> 
> was soll ich an spielzeug mitbringen :q:q:q



:k:k|rotwerden|rotwerden

Nur Dich, das langt mir |smlove2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :k:k|rotwerden|rotwerden
> 
> Nur Dich, das langt mir |smlove2:



dachte ichs mir doch :l:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder vlt doch noch nen singel malt  :k


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> dachte ichs mir doch :l:q



Es sei denn, Du hast noch jemanden mit.....zum Skatspielen:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin tomilein. teilen wir uns in wismar das hotelzimmer :q:q:q
> 
> was soll ich an spielzeug mitbringen :q:q:q


 












...am besten Du nimmst Mario mit, der hat ja schon öfter mal mit dem Reverend rumgemacht :vik:


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all
Bin zurück von meinem Sauerlandtrip und habe beim Abangeln den ersten Platz belegt mit einer 48ger Äsche und einer 38 Bachforelle.
Heute war ich mit meinem Angelfreund noch auf dem Diemelsee war nicht so der Bringer 1 Barsch 25cm und ein Kleiner Schnipelhecht ca. 55 -60cm beide leben noch.
Ach ja Nabend in die Runde


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Es sei denn, Du hast noch jemanden mit.....zum Skatspielen:vik:



holst du elfi ab oder soll ich sie holen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Es sei denn, Du hast noch jemanden mit.....zum Skatspielen:vik:


 
auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich Wiederhole, nimm Mario mit |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> oder vlt doch noch nen singel malt  :k



Zwei............
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ all
> Bin zurück von meinem Sauerlandtrip und habe beim Abangeln den ersten Platz belegt mit einer 48ger Äsche und einer 38 Bachforelle.
> Heute war ich mit meinem Angelfreund noch auf dem Diemelsee war nicht so der Bringer 1 Barsch 25cm und ein Kleiner Schnipelhecht ca. 55 -60cm beide leben noch.



goil meinen glückwunsch und petri.
wo bleiben die bilder #c:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Zwei............
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h



ja nee iss klar hauptsache du kommst nächsten tag klar .an mir solls nich liegen gerne doch auch 2 . :q


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Zwei............
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h




Wieso nur zwei |kopfkrat Trinkst Du keinen ?#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich Wiederhole, nimm Mario mit |rolleyes



neeee dann komm ich zu kurz |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso nur zwei |kopfkrat Trinkst Du keinen ?#c



ich wollte nix sagen das wir das als gewohnheitssache abhaken :q


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT Papa andy0209
Bilder von den Fischen gibt es leider keine aber von der schönen Landschaft.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ MFT Papa andy0209
> Bilder von den Fischen gibt es leider keine aber von der schönen Landschaft.



schade aber dann her mit der schönen landschaft iss ja auch immer interessant #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ MFT Papa andy0209
> Bilder von den Fischen gibt es leider keine aber von der schönen Landschaft.


 


MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> schade aber dann her mit der schönen landschaft iss ja auch immer interessant #6


 
jau so'n büschen Mittelitalienisches Hochland, ist immer wieder gern genohmen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Melde mich zur Alterdiskussion, mit Georg, ab.
Hierhin ziehen wir uns jetzt zur Diskussion zurück.
Ist Georg's neues Jack London(Raucherzimmer).........


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Diemelsee Staumauer


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guter einstieg weiter bilder her :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Melde mich zur Alterdiskussion, mit Georg, ab.
> Hierhin ziehen wir uns jetzt zur Diskussion zurück.
> Ist Georg's neues Jack London(Raucherzimmer).........



warte wieviel stunden brauch ich bis dahin |bigeyes


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Diemel/ Bach


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Melde mich zur Alterdiskussion, mit Georg, ab.
> Hierhin ziehen wir uns jetzt zur Diskussion zurück.
> Ist Georg's neues Jack London(Raucherzimmer).........




Ihhhgitt. Da hängen ja tote Landwirbeltiere an der Wand:v|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ tom sehe ich ja jetzt erst .(trauzeuge aus leidenschaft) |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Diemel/ Bach



das sieht ja mal richtig goil aus #6


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Bilders #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Diemel/ Bach


 
..da geht einem das Herz auf #6 wat 'ne Herrliche Landschaft :k


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @ tom sehe ich ja jetzt erst .(trauzeuge aus leidenschaft) |muahah:


 
ich hoffe meine Buchung für die Teichlocation ist angekommen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich hoffe meine Buchung für die Teichlocation ist angekommen



moment mal bevor es hier an die hochzeit geht .


|director:wird erstmal schwanzgeld gezahlt 



hiermit lade ich alle ein zur schwanzgeldpardy am teich in mahlsdorf .termin wird in kürze bekannt gegeben :q

hierzu wird ein eigener trööt eröffnet :q:q:q


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Diemel


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moment mal bevor es hier an die hochzeit geht .
> 
> 
> |director:wird erstmal schwanzgeld gezahlt
> ...



Feini fein  
Dann verführ...entführen wir die Braut und machen sie zur Jungfer, dann binden wir den Gatten ans Auto und radeln um den Teich.
Nach der Zeremonie werfen wir das Meissner in den Teich und zersägen den Wohnwagen.
Und somit sind wir dann vorm Gesetz Mensch und Fisch.
Prost.:q


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all
Was glaubt ihr wohl wie es mir geht wenn ich die ersten Meter die Berge hochgefahren bin und über diese herrliche Landschaft schauen kann.:k:k:k
Das nächste ist der Angelfreund den man lange nicht gesehen hat und mit dem dann nachher beim offenen Kaminfeuer ein Weizenbier geschlabbert wird???
#6#6#6#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Diemel




sehr goil kannste die landschaft mal nach hier verschieben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Feini fein
> Dann verführ...entführen wir die Braut und machen sie zur Jungfer, dann binden wir den Gatten ans Auto und radeln um den Teich.
> Nach der Zeremonie werfen wir das Meissner in den Teich und zersägen den Wohnwagen.
> Und somit sind wir dann vorm Gesetz Mensch und Fisch.
> Prost.:q



moment mal #y finger wech vom wohnwagen :e


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sehr goil kannste die landschaft mal nach hier verschieben


 
na die Mahlstedter Seenplatte, gibt doch auch geniale Impressionen ab...und die Frauen erst :l


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Feini fein
> Dann verführ...entführen wir die Braut und machen sie zur Jungfer, dann binden wir den Gatten ans Auto und radeln um den Teich.
> Nach der Zeremonie werfen wir das Meissner in den Teich und zersägen den Wohnwagen.
> Und somit sind wir dann vorm Gesetz Mensch und Fisch.
> Prost.:q


 
..könnt ihr gerne machen...alles...bis auf den ersten Absatz #d:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ all
> Was glaubt ihr wohl wie es mir geht wenn ich die ersten Meter die Berge hochgefahren bin und über diese herrliche Landschaft schauen kann.:k:k:k
> Das nächste ist der Angelfreund den man lange nicht gesehen hat und mit dem dann nachher beim offenen Kaminfeuer ein Weizenbier geschlabbert wird???
> #6#6#6#6



hast du da gerade weizenbier geschrieben |bigeyes|kopfkrat da war doch noch was.

irgendwoher kenn ich das immer wenn ich kolding auf dem autobahn schild lese gehts mir genauso .


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moment mal #y finger wech vom wohnwagen :e


 
...bitte wenigstens die Sitzecke übrig lassen


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ...weizenbier...


 
:v :v :v #d ich will dieses Wort nicht wiederholen...wie kann man nur, oder gibts dazu 'nen Malt #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..könnt ihr gerne machen...alles...bis auf den ersten Absatz #d:q



nu verdeb uns mal nix den spaß alder ansonsten holen wir nochmehr alte ossigewohnheiten raus . und dann qualmt dir erst recht der kopf.



übrigens die kosten für sone schwanzgeldpardy gehen zu lasten des neuankömmlings der das blut auffrischt :q:q:q:q

nich das du da jetzt was falsch verstehst :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :v :v :v #d ich will dieses Wort nicht wiederholen...wie kann man nur, oder gibts dazu 'nen Malt #c



da bekommen wir dich auchnoch hin .du weist doch hier im osten herrscht ein  anderer schnack


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...bitte wenigstens die Sitzecke übrig lassen



und den spiegel wegen haare kämmen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu verdeb uns mal nix den spaß alder ansonsten holen wir nochmehr alte ossigewohnheiten raus . und dann qualmt dir erst recht der kopf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich bevorzuge Weißp**verpartys, damit Frisch ich euch das Blut schon auf :vik:

Ich und was falsch verstehen, nu um ziehmlich genau 3/4 10 bin ich mal kurz weg |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> da bekommen wir dich auchnoch hin .du weist doch hier im osten herrscht ein anderer schnack


 
...den Schnack kenn ich schon, ihr redet Norditalienisch da kann ich mit :m ....will ich aber nich |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..könnt ihr gerne machen...alles...bis auf den ersten Absatz #d:q



Wie jetzt?
Feini fein 
dürfen wir nicht machen???|krach:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Feini fein
> dürfen wir nicht machen???|krach:


 
ganz genau...bitte kein _Feini fein :g_


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT Chris
Dieses Bier ist doch lecker und wenn du willst kannst du auch deinen Malt was auch immer das ist trinken. Hauptsache dein Schädel hält nachher das Helmspannen aus.


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> um ziehmlich genau 3/4 10 bin ich mal kurz weg |rolleyes



Hat der Hamburger Jung wirklich dreiviertel Zehn geschrieben???
Und nicht, wie die HH-Ureinwohner Viertel vor zehn???|supergri|kopfkrat

Na so langsam kriegen wir den doch erzogen #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ MFT Chris
> Dieses Bier ist doch lecker und wenn du willst kannst du auch deinen Malt was auch immer das ist trinken. Hauptsache dein Schädel hält nachher das Helmspannen aus.


 
sorry aber Bier ist das nicht #d dat ist Süddt.Malzbrause, mein bester  hier nur einige Beispiele für *Bier:* Jever, Flens, Astra, notfalls mal ein Duck  wenns hart auf hart kommt geht auch mal ein Dithmarscher...aber Pils sollte's schon sein, wenn es sich Bier schimpfen will :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hat der Hamburger Jung wirklich dreiviertel Zehn geschrieben???
> Und nicht, wie die HH-Ureinwohner Viertel vor zehn???|supergri|kopfkrat
> 
> Na so langsam kriegen wir den doch erzogen #h


 
..huch siehste, mein Fehler meinte *1/4 10*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hat der Hamburger Jung wirklich dreiviertel Zehn geschrieben???
> Und nicht, wie die HH-Ureinwohner Viertel vor zehn???|supergri|kopfkrat
> 
> Na so langsam kriegen wir den doch erzogen #h



sach ich doch und mit dem hieranliegenden schnack kann der noch lange nich um :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sorry aber Bier ist das nicht #d dat ist Süddt.Malzbrause, mein bester  hier nur einige Beispiele für *Bier:* Jever, Flens, Astra, notfalls mal ein Duck  wenns hart auf hart kommt geht auch mal ein Dithmarscher...aber Pils sollte's schon sein, wenn es sich Bier schimpfen will :vik:




du willst jetzt keine lehrvorführung in sachen bier haben.oder ? nur soviel weizen kommt ursprünglich nich von den bazies,das möchten sie gerne diese stimper |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..huch siehste, mein Fehler meinte *1/4 10*



falsche antwort :g


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> falsche antwort :g



Sach doch lieber: Fast richtig.

Kinder muß man langsaaaaam und vorsichtig erziehen.|bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach doch lieber: Fast richtig.
> 
> Kinder muß man langsaaaaam und vorsichtig erziehen.|bla:



nix da entweder sie wollen lernen oder ab ins heim |motz:


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Apropos heim.

Schon gesagt? Samstag geht wieder heim auf die geliebte Ostsee.


Kuttertour von Helitown aus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kuttertour von Helitown aus



warum gibst du nich mir das geld .dann iss es wenigstens gut angelegt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> falsche antwort :g


 
..hallo..zu dem Zeipunkt währe doch wohl 1/4 10 richtig gewesen oder wat..dat is doch 09:15


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich mach mich vom acker#h


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> warum gibst du nich mir das geld .dann iss es wenigstens gut angelegt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Welches Geld??? Ausser Sprit und Essen/Trinken an Board ist das frei für mich.

Ich bezahl doch nix fürs Nixfangen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich mach mich auch weg, hab noch nen Eimer Angelsachen zu sortieren, will morgen nur das nötigste mitnehmen #6

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hallo..zu dem Zeipunkt währe doch wohl 1/4 10 richtig gewesen oder wat..dat is doch 09:15



Richtig. Viertel Zehn ist 9:15. Fein gemacht.#6







Darfst noch ein Eis und dann ins Bettchen.


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich mach mich auch weg, hab noch nen Eimer Angelsachen zu sortieren, will morgen nur das nötigste mitnehmen #6
> 
> Bis denn
> Chris



Dann mal viel Petri...#h#6#h


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT Chris 
Auch von mir ein Petri. Hoffe du teilst uns deine Erlebnisse mit.


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hör bloss auf dir diese uhrzeit anzugewöhnen.
lass denn osten mal im osten ;-)

achso,nabend @all


----------



## goeddoek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> warte wieviel stunden brauch ich bis dahin |bigeyes



Laut xxx 24.de > 309.69 km
05:09 h 

Inklusive Fähre #h|supergri|supergri


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na wenn er das jetzt noch lesen würde,wäre er schon unterwegs ;-)

@tom
mit wem fährst denn raus?


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Georg, laß mir den Ralf nicht zu sehr versacken|bla:|bla:
Ich bin wahrscheinlich nächste Woche in Deiner näheren Umgebung. Vlt komme ich mal vorbeigucken zum Kennenlernen.:m



Matze, fahre wie immer mit der Monika von Jens raus. Fängt man zwar auch nicht mehr, aber wir haben unseren Spaß.


----------



## forelle03 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all
haue mich nu in die Koje bis morgen


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Machs gut, Micha.|gutenach


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@nemles
ist ja eigentlich echt schade das die fänge so zurück gegagen sind.
wenn man sich mal die seite von baltic kölln anschaut und dann guck was so die jahre vorher gefangen wurde,kann man jetzt echt nur noch mitm kopf schütteln.


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@micha
jutes nächtle


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @nemles
> ist ja eigentlich echt schade das die fänge so zurück gegagen sind.
> wenn man sich mal die seite von baltic kölln anschaut und dann guck was so die jahre vorher gefangen wurde,kann man jetzt echt nur noch mitm kopf schütteln.



Wird wohl auch meine letzte Tour von Helitown aus werden.

Hab es dieses Jahr zwar noch nicht zum Schneider gebracht, aber es lohnt einfach nicht mehr.#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Petri...#h#6#h


 
Danke Rev :m



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ MFT Chris
> Auch von mir ein Petri. Hoffe du teilst uns deine Erlebnisse mit.


 
..werd' ich tun, wenn Fischkoopp nicht wieder schneller ist 



celler schrieb:


> hör bloss auf dir diese uhrzeit anzugewöhnen.
> lass denn osten mal im osten ;-)


 
..von angewöhnen kann hier keine Rede sein, aber man ist ja MultiKulti :vik:


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
na wenn du das sagst.wat man nicht alles für die frauen macht
ich bin froh das ich unsere uhrzeit richtig lesen kann ;-)

@tom
kannst wirklich vergessen von dort aus,wir sind immer mit der hai 4 raus,waren aber auch nie wirklich überwältigende fänge dabei..


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer ne Ossi-Tante heiraten will, muß auch nach deren Uhrzeit leben...


Amen


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wer ne Ossi-Tante heiraten will, muß auch nach deren Uhrzeit leben...
> 
> 
> Amen




|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wer ne Ossi-Tante heiraten will, muß auch nach deren Uhrzeit leben...
> 
> 
> Amen


 
so sei es #4


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> so sei es #4



Ich frag Dich kurz vorher ab...|supergri

So, nu gehts ab in die Heija#h


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gutes nächtle tom

hoffe ja chris lässt mich jetzt hier nicht allein sitzen


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hoffe ja chris lässt mich jetzt hier nicht allein sitzen


 
naja, so 20 minuten bin ich noch da


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,und nun sind die 20 min um und ich bin gleich wieder allein.
son scheiss,hätt mir kein kaffee mehr kochen sollen...
wann wollen wir mal nen ansitz starten chris?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wann wollen wir mal nen ansitz starten chris?


 
..müssen wir mal sehen, bin ja jetzt erstmal für 14tage in DK (Ich weiß langsam nervts, aber ich kann das garnicht oft genug erwähnen #v) danach können wir ja mal einen Termin ausgucken #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich mach mich jetzt endgültig weg, morgen wieder früh  hoch und ran an'n Butt 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal ein dickes petri von mir und gutes nächtle..

bis morgen dann


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alter schwede,das muss ich ja mal posten
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33733&page=56

die hat den thread am 02.08.04 eingestellt und hatte am 14.08.04 schon über 750 antworten,ist das nicht mal krass?


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle .... |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
mich hats gerade ausm Schlaf gerissen  "muss" ja gleich Angeln  ganz schön Duster draussen #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> alter schwede,das muss ich ja mal posten
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33733&page=56
> 
> die hat den thread am 02.08.04 eingestellt und hatte am 14.08.04 schon über 750 antworten,ist das nicht mal krass?


 
..sach mal, wo treibst Du Dich den mitten in der Nacht rum weiß Kati davon #c:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin


> ..sach mal, wo treibst Du Dich den mitten in der Nacht rum



hab ich mich auch grad gefragt ???

Da ht jemand sehr viel Langeweile gehabt, um so einen Uuuuuuuralttröööt zu entdecken...:q

@ MFT-C


> "muss" ja gleich Angeln



Wir sind gestern in die etwas härtere Liga aufgestiegen....|uhoh:
man nennt uns jetzt  "Plattfischterrorisiten" ......:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Welches Geld??? Ausser Sprit und Essen/Trinken an Board ist das frei für mich.
> 
> Ich bezahl doch nix fürs Nixfangen.



|muahah:#r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten morgen @all#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen


@Koopp
Plattfischterrorisit gefällt mir :vik: ...heute nimmt der Terror seinen lauf


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was macht ihr blos mit den ganzen fischen #d frag ich mich |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen jesacht!|wavey:


Ich hab schon wieder übelst Kopfweh...
Erst mal ne Aspirin reindübeln!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> was macht ihr blos mit den ganzen fischen #d frag ich mich |uhoh:


 
Fressen bis dat zeuch wieder aus den Ohren rauskommt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen jesacht!|wavey:
> 
> 
> Ich hab schon wieder übelst Kopfweh...
> Erst mal ne Aspirin reindübeln!



moinsen dirk.#h

na der letzte war doch wohl nich etwa schlecht |bigeyes

aspirin geht immer.du brauchst wieder seeluft


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Fressen bis dat zeuch wieder aus den Ohren rauskommt :q



ich essse ja schon viel fisch |uhoh: aber ihr seid wohl hier die spitzenreiter


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder übelst Kopfweh...
> Erst mal ne Aspirin reindübeln!


 

|pftroest: Du brauchst dringend 'nen Fishigtrip #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich essse ja schon viel fisch |uhoh: aber ihr seid wohl hier die spitzenreiter


 
..viel geht auch in die Kühlung für kalte Wintertage, man muß ja an die Familia denken


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..viel geht auch in die Kühlung für kalte Wintertage, man muß ja an die Familia denken



denk lieber drann das du fisch nur 3 monate frosten sollst. also immer schön von unten nehmen #6:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> denk lieber drann das du fisch nur 3 monate frosten sollst. also immer schön von unten nehmen #6:q


 
..so alt wird fischiges bei mir nicht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach ich doch spitzenreiter 50kg fisch pro woche reduzieren die gefahr des herzinfaktes und zusätzlich gibbet noch tinte auffen füller :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Laut xxx 24.de > 309.69 km
> 05:09 h
> 
> Inklusive Fähre #h|supergri|supergri



#q leider iss mir doch gestern dat kerosin ausgegangen #qsonst wäre ich doch glatt noch eingefliecht :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Fressen bis dat zeuch wieder aus den Ohren rauskommt :q




|wavey:Chris, kannste nicht mal so ein paar legger Platte auf Trockeneis packen und in ner Styroporbox gen Westerwald schicken???|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |wavey:Chris, kannste nicht mal so ein paar legger Platte auf Trockeneis packen und in ner Styroporbox gen Westerwald schicken???|rolleyes



genau schießt du nen paar brieftauben vom himmel knotest dann an die beine ne box und lässt se wieder fliechen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |wavey:Chris, kannste nicht mal so ein paar legger Platte auf Trockeneis packen und in ner Styroporbox gen Westerwald schicken???|rolleyes


 
Ich bring im Nov. mal nen Schwung für meine Lieblings- Westerwälder mit #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So dann will ich mal, hoffentlich läufts heute wieder so gut :vik:

@Koopp
ich klingeln an, wenn ich bei Dir bin #6 

Bis später
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bring im Nov. mal nen Schwung für meine Lieblings- Westerwälder mit #6



oh da iss aber einer im liebesrausch :l|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> So dann will ich mal, hoffentlich läufts heute wieder so gut :vik:
> 
> @Koopp
> ich klingeln an, wenn ich bei Dir bin #6
> ...



na dann mal rinngehauen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich werd auch mal .9.30 iss besichtigungstermin am stau |gr:


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so ich werd auch mal .9.30 iss besichtigungstermin am stau |gr:





Oh, da mal alle Daumen gedrückt!:q
Normalerweise solltest du Anzeige gegen Unbekannt machen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |pftroest: Du brauchst dringend 'nen Fishigtrip #6




Am Besten würde ein Dreitagesausflug nach Bornholm oder Island helfen...:q

Leider gibbet das net auf Rezept.#d

Bin Kassenpatient!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bring im Nov. mal nen Schwung für meine Lieblings- Westerwälder mit #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ich klingeln an, wenn ich bei Dir bin



auch das noch, schnell die Bimmel abgestellt...|supergri


----------



## goeddoek (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> #q leider iss mir doch gestern dat kerosin ausgegangen #qsonst wäre ich doch glatt noch eingefliecht :q:q:q



Dann kommst Du mal vorbei, wenn's Kerosin wieder gebunkert ist :m

@ Nemles

Keine Bange.
Ralf schick ich jeden Abend zeitig ins Bett, damit er fit ist für eure Gemeinschaftstour #h


Achso, viel wichtiger - god morgen |wavey:


----------



## Ute (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo ihr alle,
ich bin nur ganz kurz am PC um euch mal ein Foto von meinem Boot von heute Morgen zu zeigen.


----------



## Franky D (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen 
ja das mit den kopfschmerzen kenn ich war gestern mal wieder los zum fischen und kaum ne std drausen bekomm ich so ein scheiß migräneanfall so war der ganze schöne angeltag gelaufen wetter hat gepasst der erste 60er hecht hatte sich auch schon den köder geschnapt aber naja kann man nix machen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, da mal alle Daumen gedrückt!:q
> Normalerweise solltest du Anzeige gegen Unbekannt machen!



anzeige gegen unbekannt wäre nich so gut. den das land hat uns den stau geklaut bzw den stauschieber. da alle staus rückgebaut werden die nich in private hände gegangen sind. das iss einfach nur ne kostensache zwecks wartung |gr:

und ich wäre ja nich der andy wenn ich nich so eine verzwickte sache lösen könnte.


:vik: ab sofort gehört mir Staunummer:59 Gewässernummer:1.320/000 :vik: und hab sogar noch neue stauschieber bekommen :vik: natürlich kostenlos:vik:

greez
andy 

man wat war dat nur wieder fürn erfolgreicher tach :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dann kommst Du mal vorbei, wenn's Kerosin wieder gebunkert ist :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gerne doch da wird sich bestimmt im nächsten jahr was machen lassen 
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> anzeige gegen unbekannt wäre nich so gut. den das land hat uns den stau geklaut bzw den stauschieber. da alle staus rückgebaut werden die nich in private hände gegangen sind. das iss einfach nur ne kostensache zwecks wartung |gr:
> 
> und ich wäre ja nich der andy wenn ich nich so eine verzwickte sache lösen könnte.
> 
> ...




Na, dann Glückwunsch zum Stau!:m


Zugedreht und Wasser marsch!


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin in die Runde


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, dann Glückwunsch zum Stau!:m
> 
> 
> Zugedreht und Wasser marsch!



jupp danke :vik:

nachem urlaub werden erstmal bohlen gehobelt das ja kein tropfen mehr daneben geht :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin in die Runde





Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männer!



moin gesacht #h

mönsch iss dat ansrängend brandungssachen zu packen |uhoh:


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Papa andy0209
So alt biste doch noch garnich oder haste dir gestern ein gepitschkert???


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na Du schaffst das schon  Du bist doch schon groß :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik: ab sofort gehört mir Staunummer:59 Gewässernummer:1.320/000 :vik: und hab sogar noch neue stauschieber bekommen :vik: natürlich kostenlos:vik:
> 
> man wat war dat nur wieder fürn erfolgreicher tach :vik:


 
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf  und nie einen Stau im Stau |rolleyes|uhoh:



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch iss dat ansrängend brandungssachen zu packen |uhoh:


 
..ab Samstag wirds erst richtig anstrengend, den ganzen Tag Brandungssachen werfen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja macht ruhig weiter so. bin gerade am aussortieren .denn die erfahrung lehrte mir.    alder soviel brauchste garnich:m

und nu kann ich mich nich endscheiden was brauchste dringend und was nich|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heute mit Koop wieder an besagter Stelle gewesen. Micha hatte 8 Platte, ich hatte 7  schönes Ding mal wieder


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all



> schönes Ding mal wieder



kann man so stehen lassen #6


----------



## goeddoek (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> ich bin nur ganz kurz am PC um euch mal ein Foto von meinem Boot von heute Morgen zu zeigen.




Moin Ute |wavey:


Scharfes Ding #6 Das Boot meine ich natürlich  :m





MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> gerne doch da wird sich bestimmt im nächsten jahr was machen lassen
> greez
> andy




Jederzeit, Andy, jederzeit #h:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut gut das ich nich zufällig morgen in hh angeln muß .

weil iss ja eh nix mehr drinne:g


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> weil iss ja eh nix mehr drinne



ein paar wenige gibt es noch


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hurra MFT Treffen beim alten... äh jung gebliebenen Georg!!! :q


----------



## nemles (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hurra MFT Treffen beim alten... äh jung gebliebenen Georg!!! :q



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Gar nicht so übel der Gedanke |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Das behalten wir mal im Hinterkopf für die nächste Zeit:m


----------



## goeddoek (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oooch, Kai - dor shall dat neet an ligen #h

Es grüßt, der g.a.O.G. #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Oooch, Kai - dor shall dat neet an ligen #h
> 
> Es grüßt, der g.a.O.G. #h



mönsch georg lass die burschen blos weg die saufen uns nur den whisky wech :m


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..sach mal, wo treibst Du Dich den mitten in der Nacht rum weiß Kati davon #c:q



@chris u fischkopp
ich ahb das bei irgend wem im profil gefunden ;-)
und nein die gute kati weiss nichts davon ;-)


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> denk lieber drann das du fisch nur 3 monate frosten sollst. also immer schön von unten nehmen #6:q




echt,hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
1 jahr wurde ir mal gesagt.also meine forellen damals haben nach ca 10 mon froster auch noch gut geschmeckt


----------



## Ute (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo zusammen. Werde erst mal wieder etwas nachlesen. Ihr wart ja wieder mehr als fleißig.


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> ich bin nur ganz kurz am PC um euch mal ein Foto von meinem Boot von heute Morgen zu zeigen.




schick schick
bald bin ich da und dann können wir ja mal bisschen stellen auf der ostsee anfahren und die dicken dorsche raus ziehen.
hab nämlich schon bescheid gesagt ,land meck pomm setz für uns extra dick dorsch ein ;-)


----------



## Ute (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Ute |wavey:
> 
> 
> Scharfes Ding #6 Das Boot meine ich natürlich  :m
> ...


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch georg lass die burschen blos weg die saufen uns nur den whisky wech :m




na dat wären ja nur dirk ,ralf und du evt aber du bist ja auf den guten uranov umgestiegen ;-)


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso ,vielleicht sollt ich auch mal GUTEN ABEND sagen ;-)


----------



## Ute (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> schick schick
> bald bin ich da und dann können wir ja mal bisschen stellen auf der ostsee anfahren und die dicken dorsche raus ziehen.
> hab nämlich schon bescheid gesagt ,land meck pomm setz für uns extra dick dorsch ein ;-)


   #6 #6
Dann sieh zu das de ran kommst :vik:
Habe heute schon 2 Stück rausgeholt.#h


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> #6 #6
> Dann sieh zu das de ran kommst :vik:
> Habe heute schon 2 Stück rausgeholt.#h




wenn es nicht so weit wäre oder mein auto mit wasser fahren würde,dann wäre ich heut mit dir raus gefahren...

achso,petri zu den fischen ...
wie lang warst draussen?
gefangen auf watti ,pilker oder gufi


----------



## Ute (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wenn es nicht so weit wäre oder mein auto mit wasser fahren würde,dann wäre ich heut mit dir raus gefahren...
> 
> achso,petri zu den fischen ...
> wie lang warst draussen?
> gefangen auf watti ,pilker oder gufi



Hatte es mit Pilke, Gummifisch und Naturköder versucht. Und auf den Naturköder hatten heute die Dorsche hunger. Wollte damit eigentlich einige Platten verhaften. Die hatten sich aber gar nicht blicken lassen.
Und es hatte 3 Stunden gedauert, für 4 Fische. 2 Dorsche und 2 Wittlinge. Die kommen Morgen in die Pfanne. Mmmhh, jamm, jamm.


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal guten hunger ;-)

der rest hat hier wieder die schreibfaulheit oder wat?


----------



## nemles (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na dann mal guten hunger ;-)
> 
> der rest hat hier wieder die schreibfaulheit oder wat?



Yepp#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> der rest hat hier wieder die schreibfaulheit oder wat?



man alder mach mich nich agro|splat: irgendwas hab ich vergerssen ich weis blos nich was|motz:

von wegen schreibfaulheit|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom#h


----------



## nemles (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze, moin Andy, moin der Rest vonne Bande#h#h


Ich sags lieber gleich vorher: Bin auf Krawall gebürstet|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich sags lieber gleich vorher: Bin auf Krawall gebürstet|wavey:



wer hat wen gebürstet |bigeyes:q


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach du shize,na dann kanns ja los gehen.
andy hat irgend was vergessen,dreht fast durch und der tom ist auf krawall...

lieber 2 mal lesen wat ich schreibe ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> lieber 2 mal lesen wat ich schreibe ;-)



besser iss dat :g


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy
ich krieg hier ja nicht smit.
aber mit wem und wohin fahrt ihr am we eigentlich?


----------



## nemles (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wer hat wen gebürstet |bigeyes:q



Ich mich selber:m

Edit bei mir selber... Hat hier nix zu suchen.



Laßt uns lieber Spaß haben.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @andy
> ich krieg hier ja nicht smit.
> aber mit wem und wohin fahrt ihr am we eigentlich?



sandra ,sandras buder,holger ,kati, katis tochter,chris und meine wenigkeit fahren samstag früh bis zum 01.11 08 nach danske nyborg insel fünen um dort zu angeln und zu baden :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich mich selber:m
> 
> Aber wenn die Kollegen vonne Arbeit mich heute zwischen den Hinterläufen lecken dürften,   müßte ich mir Leder als Sicherheit zwischenlegen...



oha hattest wohl nen zeisch tach wa |bigeyes


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sandra ,sandras buder,holger ,kati, katis tochter,chris und meine wenigkeit fahren samstag früh bis zum 01.11 08 nach danske nyborg insel fünen um dort zu angeln und zu baden :vik:




ah,na ihr habs ja gut ;-)
und vor allem ums baden beneide ich euch ;-)


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> oha hattest wohl nen zeisch tach wa |bigeyes




sieht ganz danach aus...
aber morgen wirds wieder besser ;-)


----------



## nemles (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> oha hattest wohl nen zeisch tach wa |bigeyes




Yepp, aber Themenwechsel. Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft in Wasser springen? Da, wo Fische drin pinkeln????|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah,na ihr habs ja gut ;-)
> und vor allem ums baden beneide ich euch ;-)



alder:g direkt aus die sauna ins meer:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Yepp, aber Themenwechsel. Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft in Wasser springen? Da, wo Fische drin pinkeln????|bigeyes




sicher dat#6


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> alder:g direkt aus die sauna ins meer:vik:


aus DIE sauna ins meer.
hmm,und danach dann in whirpool ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> aus DIE sauna ins meer.
> hmm,und danach dann in whirpool ;-)




danach wird dir von ganz alleine warm :m


----------



## nemles (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> alder:g direkt aus die sauna ins meer:vik:



Dann pass mal schön auf die Greenpeaceleute auf. Net das die Dich dauernd ins Meer zurück schieben wollen:m


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach ja,ich vergass.
pinkelde fische,da ists bestimmt sowieso warm.
jetzt weiss ich auch warum die see nicht friert ;-)


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann pass mal schön auf die Greenpeaceleute auf. Net das die Dich dauernd ins Meer zurück schieben wollen:m




mit dem hintergedanken.
wale gehören ins meer :q


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> mit dem hintergedanken.
> wale gehören ins meer :q



nein spass nichts das so endet |krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann pass mal schön auf die Greenpeaceleute auf. Net das die Dich dauernd ins Meer zurück schieben wollen:m



den werd ich schon das boot entreißen .fehlt mir noch in meiner sammlung:q


----------



## nemles (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> aus DIE sauna ins meer.
> hmm,und danach dann in wirrpool ;-)




Sorry, der mußte sein|bigeyes:vik:


----------



## nemles (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach ja,ich vergass.
> pinkelde fische,da ists bestimmt sowieso warm.
> jetzt weiss ich auch warum die see nicht friert ;-)



Nur die Ostsee....


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nur die Ostsee....



ah ok..
mensch hier lernt man nicht aus .

ps:sorry tom für meine rechtsschreibung 
danke für deine verbesserung#6


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber halt mal,das wort whirpool gibts doch auch oder?
bin der meinung das mal gelesen zu haben

so hier
http://bilder.lycos.de/v/Haus-Garten/whirlpool/


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah ok..
> mensch hier lernt man nicht aus .
> 
> ps:sorry tom für meine rechtsschreibung
> danke für deine verbesserung#6



hör auf zu schleimen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> aber halt mal,das wort whirpool gibts doch auch oder?
> bin der meinung das mal gelesen zu haben




|muahah: ich lach mich schlapp :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sorry, der mußte sein|bigeyes:vik:



der iss gut du machst ja alle ganz whire :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> aber halt mal,das wort whirpool gibts doch auch oder?
> bin der meinung das mal gelesen zu haben
> 
> so hier
> http://bilder.lycos.de/v/Haus-Garten/whirlpool/




die sollten doch nochmal in duden gucken :q:q:q


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|uhoh: Kp mehr...

ich hab gedacht ihr seit schlecht drauf und wollt nicht den kleinen müller verarschen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> |uhoh: Kp mehr...
> 
> ich hab gedacht ihr seit schlecht drauf und wollt nicht den kleinen müller verarschen


|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich am besten auch nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich am besten auch nicht mehr ;-)



och menno :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Matze, moin Andy, moin der Rest vonne Bande#h#h
> 
> 
> Ich sags lieber gleich vorher: Bin auf Krawall gebürstet|wavey:




Guuuuden gesacht!#h


Wie Krawall???
Was'n los Hasilein?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuuden gesacht!#h
> 
> 
> Wie Krawall???
> Was'n los Hasilein?



bitte nich drauf ansprechen #d sonst zornt er |evil:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey peter biste vorm rechner eingeschlafen|bigeyes


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend gesagt musste erstmal nachlesen.habt ihr wieder den Celler am Äss


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Nabend gesagt musste erstmal nachlesen.habt ihr wieder den Celler am Äss



jupp das hat er sich aber selber eingerockt:q


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Ja von wegen Wihrpool aber warum gleich so krass?? Hat er das verdient??


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hey peter biste vorm rechner eingeschlafen|bigeyes




Nö,
hab von gestern Abend bis eben Probleme mit dem Rechner gehabt.
Immer wenn ich was schreiben wollte,kamen nur komische Zeichen und irgendwelche Schriftzeichen.
Hab mal den ganzen PC gesäubert,jetzt geht es wieder.


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie haste den ganz aus einander gebaut und wieder zusammen


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und nein die gute kati weiss nichts davon ;-)


 
...tja das werd' ich ihr wohl mal stecken müssen 



nemles schrieb:


> ich sags lieber gleich vorher: Bin auf Krawall gebürstet|wavey:


 
Reverend Aggro heut' abend wa? 



forelle03 schrieb:


> Ja Ja von wegen Wihrpool aber warum gleich so krass?? Hat er das verdient??


 
Klar matze braucht das, dann kann er besser Schlafen |rolleyes

Chris


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn nemles auf Krawall #c gebürstet #c worden ist die Frage nur von wem???|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man, ihr wart ja wieder fleissig hier .... |uhoh:
dann mal noch schön weiter so ... cu tomorrow #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Wenn nemles auf Krawall #c gebürstet #c worden ist die Frage nur von wem???|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Der Rev Aggro, hat sich selbst auf die Palme gewedelt |rolleyes


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso dann ist er ja ganz entspannt und verspürt keinen Druck mehr:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Achso dann ist er ja ganz entspannt und verspürt keinen Druck mehr:q:q


 
naja, mancher wird dann erst so richtig Wild


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja der eine so der andere so. Du weisst ja ein toter Vogel fällt nicht aus dem Nest.:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Du weisst ja ein toter Vogel fällt nicht aus dem Nest.:q:q


 
...da muss ich Dir Recht geben #c aber manchmal hat man eben kein Glück...und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu :q


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,jetzt kann ich ja wieder,sind ja beide wech ;-)
ne spass..
aber ohne scheiss mal,passt bloss auf,ihr kriegt es garnicht mit wenn ihr so dusselig seit wie ich ,das ihr verarscht werdet ;-)

achso,nabend nochmal ihr 2
@chris
hab schon gelesen,ihr hattet mal wieder nen juten angel tag erwischt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey Dirk...und der matze ist auch wieder da  
alles klar bei euch?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ihr kriegt es garnicht mit wenn ihr so dusselig seit wie ich ,das ihr verarscht werdet ;-)
> 
> achso,nabend nochmal ihr 2
> @chris
> hab schon gelesen,ihr hattet mal wieder nen juten angel tag erwischt?


 
mönsch matze, wer verarscht Dich den, ist doch nur Spaß 

jau war wieder ein gelungener Tag, hatte so schön aufgeholt und hätte den Koopp fast überholt, da zieht der beim Einpacken noch nen Platten raus #d#c|supergri


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach,sorry,hab dirk ja ganz vergessen.nabend der herr...

und jo,nach meiner verarschungsrunde eben ist wieder alles bestens ;-)
morgen schnell meine karre tüv fertig machen und dann nächsten dienstag zur nachuntersuchung...


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mönsch matze, wer verarscht Dich den, ist doch nur Spaß
> 
> jau war wieder ein gelungener Tag, hatte so schön aufgeholt und hätte den Koopp fast überholt, da zieht der beim Einpacken noch nen Platten raus #d#c|supergri




hmm,du musst doch aber das MFT verteidigen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,du musst doch aber das MFT verteidigen ;-)


 
..dat bezieht sich auf was???


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja die nachricht steht doch da drüber...

der koopp fängt mehr als du ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja mal hat man Glück, mal hat man Pech, gestern hatte ich eine mehr #c dat ist ein geben und nehmen bei uns


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mehr oder weniger fangen ist doch scheixxegal wenn die beiden einen schönen Tag hatten ist es doch gut


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@forelle
zick mal nicht rum ;-)
dat war nur ein spass...

ick weiss doch das die beiden sich gern haben und es nicht darum geht wer die meisten fängt





















hier makieren



oder doch?


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich und rum Zicken da musste noch n' bischen warten


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Ich und rum Zicken da musste noch n' bischen warten


 
..unter welchen Umständen kommts den dazu |kopfkrat


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Ich und rum Zicken da musste noch n' bischen warten




ach,kein ding,dat kriegen wir auch noch hin ;-)


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler 
Wie willste dat denn hin kriegen, bin doch so zahm und ruhig.:q:q


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,na jut wenn du das sagst.
will hier auch keinen provozieren.....
und sonst.
bist noch immer fleissig am fotos ins i-net stellen?jetzt hasts ja drauf ;-)


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nein muss erst neue Pic's machen. Dann wird wieder was eingestellt aber wahrscheinlich keine Fische da wenn allein am Wasser Fisch ablegen, Foto machen etc. ist mir einfach zulange für den Fisch.


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Nein muss erst neue Pic's machen. Dann wird wieder was eingestellt aber wahrscheinlich keine Fische da wenn allein am Wasser Fisch ablegen, Foto machen etc. ist mir einfach zulange für den Fisch.




für den kleinen dusel hier in der runde bitte nochmal ganz langsam erklären...


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Musste mir auch noch die Gebrauchsanweisung für die Digicam durchlesen wegen Pic-größe usw. dann war es einfach.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> für den kleinen dusel hier in der runde bitte nochmal ganz langsam erklären...


 
Er hat z.Zt. keine Aktuellen Fotos und wenn gibts "nur" Landschaften weil Herr Forelle03 C+R betreibt #6


----------



## celler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich keine Fische da wenn allein am Wasser Fisch ablegen, Foto machen etc. ist mir einfach zulange für den Fisch.




den versteh ich nicht...
bist du einer von den catch and release?


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler 
Muss jetzt ins Bettchen "Beiklettern" du weisst ja: warme Frau und harte xatte endet meistens auf der Matte#6#6


----------



## celler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Er hat z.Zt. keine Aktuellen Fotos und wenn gibts "nur" Landschaften weil Herr Forelle03 C+R betreibt #6



C+R oder CSD


----------



## celler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Celler
> Muss jetzt ins Bettchen "Beiklettern" du weisst ja: warme Frau und harte xatte endet meistens auf der Matte#6#6



nana,man jut das meine freundin nicht mit mir zusammen wohnt.ich steig zwar allein ins bett aber hab dafür meine ruhe wenn ich schmutzige sachen gucke ;-)

gutes nächtle micha ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> C+R oder CSD


 
#d:q:q:q


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee auch von fangen und essen. Dann natürlich Pic's. Bis Denne. Gute Nacht


----------



## celler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Nee auch von fangen und essen. Dann natürlich Pic's. Bis Denne. Gute Nacht



ah,naja ist ja auch schon spät...
hau rein...


----------



## celler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo chris und wat machen wir jetzt noch?
werd mich wohl auch gleich mal hin legen..


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo chris und wat machen wir jetzt noch?
> werd mich wohl auch gleich mal hin legen..


 
..altes Ferkel, ich geh jetzt auch |schlafen 

Bis morgen
Chris


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle !!!!
bin ich doch morgens auch ma der erste ... |supergri


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg |wavey:

Hier darf jeder mal Erster sein #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin @all #h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin @all #h#h#h




Guuuuden!|wavey:


Oh, heut wird ein arbeitsamer Tach....:q


Wünsch euch was!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk #h

mönsch mach blos langsam 

wat macht die erkältung


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk #h
> 
> mönsch mach blos langsam
> 
> wat macht die erkältung




Moinsen Hase!


Wenn ich huste, hab ich auf einmal ein grünes Kaugummi im Mund...|bigeyes

Geht eigentlich wieder ganz gut, ab und an ne Aspirin und nen Hustenlöser.
Gleich muss ich in Werk II und muss gucken ob ein Robi richtig programmiert ist.
Wird viel viel Messarbeit, deshalb bin ich bestimmt erst wieder in ein paar Stunden da!

Bis denne


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin 
mich hats auch ein bischen erwischt, ich hab Chinagrippe


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> mich hats auch ein bischen erwischt, ich hab Chinagrippe





G'Moije!|wavey:

Watt'n datt'n???
Biste yellow in the face und hast schlitzige Augen, oder watt?|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> G'Moije!|wavey:
> 
> Watt'n datt'n???
> Biste yellow in the face und hast schlitzige Augen, oder watt?|bigeyes


 
ne Ellis sind gestern aus China zurück, hab gestern lang mit Muttern geschnackt und nu hab ich beim Husten gelbes Zeug im Hals :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne Ellis sind gestern aus China zurück, hab gestern lang mit Muttern geschnackt und nu hab ich beim Husten gelbes Zeug im Hals :vik:




Ahhh, jetzt ja!

Gelbes Zeug ist BÄHH!!!

Meine waren auch vor ein paar Jahren da drüben auf Rundreise.
Sind Deine jetzt auch so am schwärmen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..aber ganz genau, nächster Trip ist schon in Planung #d Rentner


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sacht mal, wie macht ihr die Platten?

Einfach Salz und Pfeffer oder noch in Ei und dann in Mehl wenden?


Ich hab's nämlich nicht mehr ausgehalten und gestern beim Fischmann für nächste Woche Dienstag welche bestellt...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da gibts so einige Methoden, ich mach es folgendermaßen: abwaschen, abtupfen, Mehl/Salz, dann in ausgelassenem Speck braten bis knusperknusper, kannst auch in Butter zusammen mit dem Speck braten, je nach Geschmack. Pfanne nicht zu heiß sonst bleibt die legger Haut kleben


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..aber ganz genau, nächster Trip ist schon in Planung #d Rentner




Yo, so haltens Meine auch!

Haben sie sich aber verdient.:q
Wenn Jozef nächstes Jahr in Ruhestand geht, dann wollen sie richtig loslegen...#6

Hoffe ja auch bissel drauf, dass sie die Kurzen oft mitnehmen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> da gibts so einige Methoden, ich mach es folgendermaßen: abwaschen, abtupfen, Mehl/Salz, dann in ausgelassenem Speck braten bis knusperknusper, kannst auch in Butter zusammen mit dem Speck braten, je nach Geschmack. Pfanne nicht zu heiß sonst bleibt die legger Haut kleben




Ok!
Edelstahlpfanne oder Teflonpfanne???

Wenn's ja nicht zu heiß braten soll, müsste die Teflon ideal sein, oder?


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ok!
> Edelstahlpfanne oder Teflonpfanne???
> 
> Wenn's ja nicht zu heiß braten soll, müsste die Teflon ideal sein, oder?


 
nimm Edelstahl, in der Teflon bleibt dat Zeug auch backen, keine Ahnung warum #c


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin

Ich nehme für Fisch immer eine Stahlschaufel #6

Übrigens: wenn du den Speck ausgelassen hast, die Grieben aus der Pfanne entfernen, die verbrennen sonst. 
Ganz zum Schluß erst wieder dazu geben


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Ich nehme für Fisch immer eine Stahlschaufel #6
> 
> ...





Hmmm! Danke schön!!!
Mir läuft jetzt schon die Sabber, wenn ich dran denke...:q

Dabei dann Kartoffel- und Tomatensalat!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ok!
> Edelstahlpfanne oder Teflonpfanne???
> 
> Wenn's ja nicht zu heiß braten soll, müsste die Teflon ideal sein, oder?



blos keine edelstahl die iss viel zu heiß alder.
teflon !!!!!

@chris schmeiß deine teflon pfanne weg und hol dir ne neue und sieh zu das da keine kratzer rein kommen dann backt auch nix fest #6 an teflon haftet nix #d


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich machs immer mit butter speck verfälscht mir den leggeren plattengeschmack zu doll.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen



moin gesegt #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> blos keine edelstahl die iss viel zu heiß alder.
> teflon !!!!!
> 
> @chris schmeiß deine teflon pfanne weg und hol dir ne neue und sieh zu das da keine kratzer rein kommen dann backt auch nix fest #6 an teflon haftet nix #d




Hmpf!|bigeyes|uhoh:

Watt'n nu?

2:1 für Edelstahl...:q


Ich muss den Herd ja nicht so heiss einstellen @ Andy!


Könnte aber auch den Vergleichstest machen und je eine Pladde in Edelstahl und Eine in Teflon braten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen




Hey ho, Michael!|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmpf!|bigeyes|uhoh:
> 
> Watt'n nu?
> 
> ...



egal wie heiß du deinen ofen einstellst das edelstahl wird einfach zu heiß. ich habs schon lange aufgegeben .
teflon brät schön sachte so wie es sein muß.
probier es einfach aus .und sach denn mal bescheid


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch ich habe gerade das Frühstück hinter mir und ihr seid schon beim Mittagessen. Ich brate die Platten in Butter da meine Holde keinen Speck mag dann schöne frische Kartoffeln dazu mit Salat. sabber sabber


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Edelstahl wird zu heiss!!!! Teflon!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so und nu ab zum altmark kreis untere wasserbehörde.
alles schriftlich in sack und tüten bringen :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> egal wie heiß du deinen ofen einstellst das edelstahl wird einfach zu heiß.


 
..mußt Du den Herd nicht so heiß stellen, dann wirds auch nicht zu heiß :vik::vik:

..mach es wie es Dir gerade passt, ich hab mit Fisch und Teflon(Pfanne hat keine Katzer) nur schlechte Erfahrung. Hauptsache ist, der Fisch ist hinterher durch #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch den Vergleichstest machen und je eine Pladde in Edelstahl und Eine in Teflon braten!



wie jetzt hast du nur 2 platten |bigeyes das lohnt ja garnich mönsch :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Edelstahl wird zu heiss!!!! Teflon!!!!


 
..wie schon gesagt, Herd niedriger einstellen #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..mußt Du den Herd nicht so heiß stellen, dann wirds auch nicht zu heiß :vik::vik:
> 
> ..mach es wie es Dir gerade passt, ich hab mit Fisch und Teflon(Pfanne hat keine Katzer) nur schlechte Erfahrung. Hauptsache ist, der Fisch ist hinterher durch #6



chris glaubs mir egal wie heiß dein ofen eingestellt wird edelstahl iss zu heiß.

es geht doch nich darum das der fisch durch iss .was nützt dir nen schwarzer fisch der in 3 min durch iss .dann lieber 7 min und schick goldgelb.

ich bring ja meine pfanne mit und du darfst die ersten platten braten  :m ich werd mir in der zeit einen genemigen |supergri|supergri|supergri

übrigens manchmal sieht man die kratzer garnich weil die alte mit nen topfschwamm dranne war.so wars bei meiner ersten . nu frag sie mal was hier los iss wenn sie auch nur in die nähe meiner teflon oder kupferpfanne kommt|krach:|supergri


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> wie jetzt hast du nur 2 platten



mindestens 20, allerdings fischige...und die meisten eingefroren 


Also ich habe auch ne sehr gute Tef-pfanne, nutze trotzdem lieber die aus Stahl ( nur Fisch).
Meiner Meinung nach wird der Fisch schneller gar und knusperig...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat ist ne müßige Diskussion, keine Frage Teflon hat auf jeden Fall seine daseins Berechtigung, aber Elbbutt muß mit Speck in einer Edelstahlpan gebraten werden


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> was nützt dir nen schwarzer fisch der in 3 min



noch nie gehabt ;+


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt hast du nur 2 platten |bigeyes das lohnt ja garnich mönsch :m




Nee, hab mal 8 Stück bestellt...

Sind doch zu siebt, da würden dann fünf people lange Gesichter machen!|rolleyes


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> chris glaubs mir egal wie heiß dein ofen eingestellt wird edelstahl iss zu heiß.
> 
> es geht doch nich darum das der fisch durch iss .was nützt dir nen schwarzer fisch der in 3 min durch iss .dann lieber 7 min und schick goldgelb.
> 
> ...


 
Wie du spülst deine Töpfe und Pfannen nicht selber?? Nur kochen ist doch nur die Hälfte. Meine Holde hat auch Pfannen und Messerverbot. Denn mit Messern ist das auch so eine Sache ich sage nur Spülmaschiene


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin erstmal,
bei meinen Eltern im Restaurant haben wir nur eine Teflon Pfanne,und die ist für Pfannkuchen.
Für Fisch,egal ob Scholle,Seezunge,Hering,Barsch,Zander,... wird immer die gute alte Gußpfanne genommen.Denn es ist schon so wie der Andy sag,lieber 7-10 länger in der Pfanne,aber dann gold-braun,Ist auch besser für den Geschmack des Fisches,denn bei zu schneller Erhitzung,wird das Fischeiweiß und die Ungesättigten Fettsäuren zerstört,und die gesunde Sache ist nicht mehr gegeben.

Allerdings,wenn es um gesund geht,sollte man den Fisch auch nicht mehr Braten oder Backen,sonder dünsten,aber wo bleibt dann der Geschmack,gerade bei Platten.Außer beim Steinbutt,da steh ich voll drauf,wenn der gedünstet oder gekocht wurde,dann schön mit nem Erdapfel,Buttersauce und frischen geriebenen Meerrettich.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Wie du spülst deine Töpfe und Pfannen nicht selber?? Nur kochen ist doch nur die Hälfte. Meine Holde hat auch Pfannen und Messerverbot. Denn mit Messern ist das auch so eine Sache ich sage nur Spülmaschiene




Wie habt ihr denn eure Mädels erzogen???|bigeyes#d|rolleyes


Also, Liz kann ich an alle Pfannen und Messer dran lassen!

Zum Einen weiss das Mausli, was der Krempel gekostet hat und dann auch, wie das Material zu reinigen ist...
Wäre mir auch zu müßig, wenn ich gekocht habe, noch den Abwasch zu machen!

@ Peter, 

die Idee mit der Gusspfanne ist gar nicht so übel!:m

Die könnte ich ja auch nehmen.

Sagte ich schon, dass ich neben dem Messertick auch noch nen Topf und Pfannentick habe?|rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nimm Edelstahl, in der Teflon bleibt dat Zeug auch backen, keine Ahnung warum #c




Ganz einfache Erklärung:

Teflon kommt aus der Weltraumforschung und im Weltraum gibts die platten Freunde nicht :q:q

Richtig gut werden die in der altmodischen Gusseisernen, Edelstahl geht auch und Teflon ist was für Leute, die nicht kochen können |supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Teflon kommt aus der Weltraumforschung und im Weltraum gibts die platten Freunde nicht :q:q


 
dat wird es sein :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Erklärung:
> 
> Teflon kommt aus der Weltraumforschung und im Weltraum gibts die platten Freunde nicht :q:q
> 
> Richtig gut werden die in der altmodischen Gusseisernen, Edelstahl geht auch und *Teflon ist was für Leute, die nicht kochen können *|supergri|supergri



Ey, du Exilmoderathor!#h


Mal nicht so rumprovozieren, sonst gibbet ne Abmahnung!
Teflon ist beim Spiegelei bzw. Omlett backen unschlagbar...|supergri

Hab ja schon beschlossen, dass ich die Gusspann nehme!


Gruss nach Danske


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Hab ja schon beschlossen, dass ich die Gusspann nehme!



weise Entscheidung #6 viel Erfolg und guten Hunger #6


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk
wenste sowas hast dann benutzen aber nur wenste.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hab ja schon beschlossen, dass ich die Gusspann nehme!


 

..ich rede die ganze Zeit von Stahl, meinte natürlich Guß #q dat ist dat beste #6

Ich mach mich jetzt nochmal mit Micha an die Elbe #d#c Vorrat fürs erste DK WE :vik: wer weiß, ob die Ostseeplatten auch so gut im Fleisch stehen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ey, du Exilmoderathor!#h
> 
> 
> Mal nicht so rumprovozieren, sonst gibbet ne Abmahnung!
> ...





Stimmt #6  Für Omelette und Spiegelei sind Teflonpfannen klasse. Da Spiegelei und Omelette aber "Frauengerichte" sind, gehören diese Pfannen zur Frauenaustattung und nicht in meine Küche  :q:q:q

Liebe Grüße zurück |wavey:


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin erstmal wech.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> wenste sowas hast dann benutzen aber nur wenste.




Ich bin bei Pfannen ähnlich fanatisch wie bei Messern, Angelutensilien, Werkzeug und Hifidingen...:vik:

Werd das also schon hinkriegen!


@Chris und Koopp,

wünsch euch nen guten Fang!:m


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Pfannen ähnlich fanatisch wie bei Messern, Angelutensilien, Werkzeug und Hifidingen...:vik:




Das scheint 'ne "Anglerkrankheit" zu sein 
Bist also hier gut aufgehoben :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das scheint 'ne "Anglerkrankheit" zu sein
> Bist also hier gut aufgehoben :m




:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man man was geht denn nu |kopfkrat ich bleibe bei teflon :q:q:q

@ chris du sack du hast von edelstahl gesprochen und nich von guss#d  denn bring die pfanne mal mit das will ich auch mal testen um in erwegung zu ziehen ob ich mir eine zulege oder nich. ne steakpfanne aus guß hab ich schon


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> und Teflon ist was für Leute, die nicht kochen können |supergri|supergri



|uhoh:  keine ahnung ne ne ne #d wer kocht denn inner teflonpfanne seinen fische |rolleyes:q:q


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Seid ihr alle auf Pfannen suche hä


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle auf Pfannen suche hä




Nööö!#d

Obwohl, so nen schönen großen Kupferkessel für Wildschweingulasch bräuchte ich noch...:q


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ohha dann biste son kleiner Miraculix und dann wird das Zauberfutter.#6#6


----------



## Franky D (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe also gegen schickes kochgerät hab ich auch nix einzuwenden das stimmt schon teflon ist schon sehr vorteilhaft bei pfannen wobei ich auch noch ne edelstahlpfanne hier rum stehen hab und die manchmal nutze 
@ dirk joa so ein kupferpfännchen wär noch ein schönes spielzeug


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris du sack du hast von edelstahl gesprochen und nich von guss#d denn bring die pfanne mal mit das will ich auch mal testen um in erwegung zu ziehen ob ich mir eine zulege oder nich. ne steakpfanne aus guß hab ich schon


 
nabend
na da muß ich bei Mutti aber ganz lieb, büddebüdde, sagen, aber wird schon


----------



## Ute (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Pfannen ähnlich fanatisch wie bei Messern, Angelutensilien, Werkzeug und Hifidingen...:vik:
> 
> Werd das also schon hinkriegen!
> 
> ...




Ups.
Das Problem habe ich auch.
Dann bin ja schon lange fürs angeln geschaffen.


----------



## Ute (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |uhoh:  keine ahnung ne ne ne #d wer kocht denn inner teflonpfanne seinen fische |rolleyes:q:q




 Ich koche nicht in einer Pfanne, ich brate in einer Pfanne. :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|closed: zum thema kochen und braten :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gute Idee, lassen wir das Kochthema, Koopp und ich haben heute nochmal nen Versuch gestartet, naja war ganz gut  siehe MFTF


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> gute Idee, lassen wir das Kochthema, Koopp und ich haben heute nochmal nen Versuch gestartet, naja war ganz gut  siehe MFTF



wie ganz gut die ergebnisse gehören hier her :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

21 flache Fische


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> 21 flache Fische



na toll |uhoh: wer hat was :g nen bissel präzieser bitte|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend gesacht.#h#h

Werd mir jetzt erst mal die fünf Seiten von heute reintun.

Bis gleich #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haben uns gegenseitig abgeledert und eine zurück gesetzt


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> haben uns gegenseitig abgeledert und eine zurück gesetzt


 
:m:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Fischkoopp & chris 

das iss ja ne sehr informative meldung im mftf



*Warning*:  mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Unknown MySQL server host 'mis36.de' (1) in */home/www/web2/html/v080979/board/v68/boards/111/acp/lib/class_db_mysql.php* on line *30*
*SQL-DATABASE ERROR*

*Database error in WoltLab Burning Board:* Link-ID == false, connect failed 
*mysql error:* Unknown MySQL server host 'mis36.de' (1) 
*mysql error number:* 2005 
*Date:* 15.10.2008 @ 20:06 
*Script:* /v68/boards/111/thread.php?threadid=14&sid= 
*Referer:* http://www.board-4you.de/v68/boards/111/board.php?boardid=2&sid= 



:q:q:q greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@andy 
nochmal probieren, heute hakts da ein bischen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @andy
> nochmal probieren, heute hakts da ein bischen



später schau ich nochmal nachem recheten. ich wills aber jetzt wissen.


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @ Fischkoopp & chris
> 
> das iss ja ne sehr informative meldung im mftf
> 
> ...



Ist sicher gleich behoben. Einer der Mod's ist ja anwesend.|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

IHR LUTSCHER HABT NÄMLICH GARNIX GEFANGEN :m


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, drinn|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist sicher gleich behoben. Einer der Mod's ist ja anwesend.|supergri



oh oh lasst den da blos nix rann |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> IHR LUTSCHER HABT NÄMLICH GARNIX GEFANGEN :m


 
alter, meinst Du wir ham son shize nötig, Ich mach gleich mal ein schickes Foto von meiner vollen Spüle


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



mft-chris schrieb:


> alter, meinst du wir ham son shize nötig, ich mach gleich mal ein schickes foto von meiner vollen spüle





*foooootoooooos wolln wa sehen !!!!!!*


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> alter, meinst Du wir ham son shize nötig, Ich mach gleich mal ein schickes Foto von meiner vollen Spüle



Ups, Spüle???

Ich muß mal mit Frauchen reden. Evtl. haben wir preisgünstig noch einen Kühlschrank mit großem Gefrierteil abzugeben.
Da kann man die Fische auch gut, und länger lagern.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups, Spüle???
> 
> Ich muß mal mit Frauchen reden. Evtl. haben wir preisgünstig noch einen Kühlschrank mit großem Gefrierteil abzugeben.
> Da kann man die Fische auch gut, und länger lagern.:m




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...dat nehm ich ein bischen persöhnlich, traut ihr mir nicht, oder wat 

http://img392.*ih.us/img392/4966/15102008051be7.jpg


falls das nicht reicht, reihe ich sie auch gerne nochmal auf #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dat nehm ich ein bischen persöhnlich, traut ihr mir nicht, oder wat
> 
> http://img392.*ih.us/img392/4966/15102008051be7.jpg
> 
> ...



alder wo sind denn jetzt die platten :g


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...dat nehm ich ein bischen persöhnlich, traut ihr mir nicht, oder wat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eine liegt verkehrt herum... Also güldet das nicht 

Petri erst mal und Punkt für Dich gegen Kööppchen:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> alder wo sind denn jetzt die platten :g


 

Da guckst Du wa, oder bestehen jetzt noch irgendwelche Zweifel....ihr Fangneider  :q :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin georg

sach mal haste ralf zu rubbydubby gemacht oder warum meldet der sich nich |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Eine liegt verkehrt herum... Also güldet das nicht
> 
> Petri erst mal und Punkt für Dich gegen Kööppchen:m


 
Petri Dank, aber Koop hat ja jetzt 2 Wochen um sich nen schönen Vorsprung raus zu arbeiten, 2 liegen übrigens falsch herum, die ganz rechts konnte sich nicht für eine Seite entscheiden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da guckst Du wa, oder bestehen jetzt noch irgendwelche Zweifel....ihr Fangneider  :q :vik:



ja neeeee schon gut petri min jung aber von den dürren dingern solltest du dich für die nächsten 14 tage verabschieden da kommen andere kanonen an land :m


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Da guckst Du wa, oder bestehen jetzt noch irgendwelche Zweifel....ihr Fangneider  :q :vik:



Soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich Fische samt Vorfach...|sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich Fische samt Vorfach...|sagnix



red zu ende du alder ossi ich weis davon noch nix :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ja neeeee schon gut petri min jung aber von den dürren dingern solltest du dich für die nächsten 14 tage verabschieden da kommen andere kanonen an land :m


 
tja die "dürren Dinger" sind aber delikater im Abgang, als die großen Ostsee-Platten :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hääää wat geht denn nu kann mich mal einer aufklären zur not auch per pn |kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin georg
> 
> sach mal haste ralf zu rubbydubby gemacht oder warum meldet der sich nich |rolleyes



Nee, nee - keine Bange #d Ralf meldet sich noch mit 'nem schönen und ausführlichen Bericht #6 ;-)) 

Fotos werde ich erstmal keine einstellen, ich möchte Ralf nicht vorgreifen.

Nur soviel zur Info für Euch:

- gestern hatten wir ein phantastisches Sushi ( der Bursche hat's wirklich drauf  #6 )

- und heute hat er wieder zugeschlagen - was das Angeln anbelangt, wird mir der "Don der Bremen-Connection" unheimlich :q:q:q

- Freitag solls - weniger Wind vorausgesetzt - auf Platte gehen.
Ihr dürft euch auf jeden Fall auf 'nen schönen Bericht freuen #h


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> red zu ende du alder ossi ich weis davon noch nix :q



...von anderen Anglern wieder rausfangen lassen. Erst Abriß bei Chris durch Schiffsschraube, und Koopp fängt das Ganze wieder ein.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> tja die "dürren Dinger" sind aber delikater im Abgang, als die großen Ostsee-Platten :m



|kopfkrat|sagnix


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ...von anderen Anglern wieder rausfangen lassen. Erst Abriß bei Chris durch Schiffsschraube, und Koopp fängt das Ganze wieder ein.




:q:q:q ach so verhält sich der fall :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich Fische samt Vorfach...|sagnix


 
...jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen |rolleyes



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> hääää wat geht denn nu kann mich mal einer aufklären zur not auch per pn |kopfkrat


 
...so nu ran ans telefon :m


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...so nu ran ans telefon :m



Ist wohl wieder 3/4 Neun?


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all


> und Punkt für Dich gegen Kööppche



sei es im gegönnt #6 und die dürren Teile müssen erstmal gefangen werden |supergri, 
Hier gibt es noch ein paar Gerippe :g


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> 
> sei es im gegönnt #6 und die dürren Teile müssen erstmal gefangen werden |supergri,
> Hier gibt es noch ein paar Gerippe :g



Die Gräten seinen Euch gegönnt. Petri.

Wenn die auch nur halb so im Saft stehen wie die vom ABBA...Leckerst|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn die auch nur halb so im Saft stehen wie die vom ABBA...Leckerst|rolleyes


 
...die stehen noch besser im Fleisch, dat wird ein Fest :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Wenn die auch nur halb so im Saft stehen wie die vom ABBA.


stehen sie #6
je kühler das Wasser wird, je leckerer werden sie....
und extrem bissiger als bei ABBA....

und nun gehts ans Fische putzen.....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> 
> sei es im gegönnt #6 und die dürren Teile müssen erstmal gefangen werden |supergri,
> Hier gibt es noch ein paar Gerippe :g



das sieht ja mal schick geordnet aus :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ...sei es im gegönnt #6


 
naja, mal Verliert man, mal Gewinnen die anderen :m heute wars aber auch echt durchwachsen #c


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> stehen sie #6
> je kühler das Wasser wird, je leckerer werden sie....
> und extrem bissiger als bei ABBA....



Also irgendwie hab ich nächste Woche Urlaub und nicht so richtig was vor.... Mir geistert da so die eine oder andere Idee im Nebenhirn rum|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> und nun gehts ans Fische putzen.....


 
MUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIII  


...ich hab so kein bock damit anzufangen, dat kostet mich mehr als ne Stunde :r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> MUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> ...ich hab so kein bock damit anzufangen, dat kostet mich mehr als ne Stunde :r



jetzt reichts für die paar dinger mehr als ne stunde |kopfkrat wat machst du zwischendurch noch auffe reeperbahn fahren oder watt :m


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> MUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> ...ich hab so kein bock damit anzufangen, dat kostet mich mehr als ne Stunde :r



Äähhmmm??? NU wirds interessant. Koopp ist also Chris seine Mutti...#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hab ich nächste Woche Urlaub und nicht so richtig was vor.... Mir geistert da so die eine oder andere Idee im Nebenhirn rum|rolleyes



na super soll ich dir die adresse von nyborg schicken :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee, nee - keine Bange #d Ralf meldet sich noch mit 'nem schönen und ausführlichen Bericht #6 ;-))
> 
> Fotos werde ich erstmal keine einstellen, ich möchte Ralf nicht vorgreifen.
> 
> ...



heute iss doch mittwoch und wir warten auf die versprochenden fotos vom ralf :g


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na super soll ich dir die adresse von nyborg schicken :m



Wär vielleicht ein Argument.

Aber dann gibbet es glaub ich die dunkelgelbe Karte von Frauchen:q

Mal ein, zwei Vor/Nachmittage nach HH verschwinden ist schon okey, wenn sie i.d. Zwizeit einkaufen kann. Aber einen Ganztagesangelausflug wird wohl nicht genehmigt#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wär vielleicht ein Argument.
> 
> Aber dann gibbet es glaub ich die dunkelgelbe Karte von Frauchen:q
> 
> Mal ein, zwei Vor/Nachmittage nach HH verschwinden ist schon okey, wenn sie i.d. Zwizeit einkaufen kann. Aber einen Ganztagesangelausflug wird wohl nicht genehmigt#q



na denn kommste ein tach mit frauchen schlafplatz iss da gehen wir nachmittag schick inne brandung und abens schick whisky :m ich hol denn extra einen besonderen :m


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na denn kommste ein tach mit frauchen schlafplatz iss da gehen wir nachmittag schick inne brandung und abens schick whisky :m ich hol denn extra einen besonderen :m



Möönsch, wär schon eine Überlegung wert... Mit Dampfer Fehmarn rüber, Georg besuchen und dann weiter nach Nyborg.

Rückfahrt the same way |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich lass mal drüber nachdenken und stelle das morgen mal im Familienrat zur Disse:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Möönsch, wär schon eine Überlegung wert... Mit Dampfer Fehmarn rüber, Georg besuchen und dann weiter nach Nyborg.
> 
> Rückfahrt the same way |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich lass mal drüber nachdenken und stelle das morgen mal im Familienrat zur Disse:m



mach dat mal hast ja meine telefon nummer wir würden uns auf jeden fall tierisch freuen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was schwirren hier nur für offizielle geister rum .
keiner traut sich was freizugeben alle haben etwas zu verstecken#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ chris fertich mit plattenversorgung |supergri


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris


> dat kostet mich mehr als ne Stunde



ich habe 40 Min gebraucht, mit Kaffeepause :q

@ nemles


> Koopp ist also Chris seine Mutti...



ganz was neues  aber bevor das passiert, geh ich nicht mehr angeln |supergri



> Mir geistert da so die eine oder andere Idee im Nebenhirn rum|rolleyes



ich ahne was...


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris fertich mit plattenversorgung |supergri


 
ne war nur ne kurze Telefonpause, mein Schatz hat nach mir verlangt :l



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> 
> ich habe 40 Min gebraucht, mit Kaffeepause :q


 
so fertich, bei mir waren es 80min inkl. Telefonpause :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat is den nun los, alles weg #d nagut dann eben nicht

Bis morgen
Chris


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na nun nich wechschlafen. Ick bün noch dor.#d


----------



## nemles (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ich ahne was...



Genau. Prediskuss führte zu dem Ergebniss, das zu mehrtagesausflug eigendlich keine Zeit ist/bleibt und auch kein Legoland etc. in der Nähe ist. Also Danmark erst mal gestrichen.

Bleibt nur Dorscheln( Samstag, fest gebucht) und nächste Wo HH-Hafen.

Da fällt mir ganz spontan nur einer ein:|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Also, der Mann vom Hafen, also der...#c


Na Ihr wißt schon,...|rolleyes


Ähm... Kööppche? Nächste Woche mal etwas Zeit???|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ tom schade nagut dann trinke ich den guten tropfen eben nur mit chris und holger :m


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin #h

Ja, schade eigentlich, aber auch verständlich. Sind Ferien und Frau + Kind wollen beschäftigt werden.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle !!! #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin #h
> 
> Ja, schade eigentlich, aber auch verständlich. Sind Ferien und Frau + Kind wollen beschäftigt werden.



wie gesacht iss ja nich so tragisch see you in fynshav:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk & jörg #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Häschen!#h


Ich denk, ihr seht euch doch schon im November in Wismar???#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Häschen!#h
> 
> 
> Ich denk, ihr seht euch doch schon im November in Wismar???#c



#q  richtichhhh:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Häschen!#h
> 
> 
> Ich denk, ihr seht euch doch schon im November in Wismar???#c


 
Tach Männer 

nu mal kein Streß aufkomm' lassen |rolleyes am frühen morgen :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach Männer
> 
> nu mal kein Streß aufkomm' lassen |rolleyes am frühen morgen :g



wie streß hab ich garnich ich könnte irre werden die zeit vergeht nich und dazu bin ich noch so früh wach |motz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich mal kurz anrufen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

narrrr klarrrrr


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach Männer
> 
> nu mal kein Streß aufkomm' lassen |rolleyes am frühen morgen :g




Guuuden Chris!

Wo bitte siehst du hier Stress???#h#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Achso, nochwas...|rolleyes


@ Chris & Koopp,

ein gaaaanz digges *P* zu euerm gestrigen Fang!!!

Saugeile Ausbeute.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männer!




Hey ho Kai!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soo noch ein bisschen Schaffen und heute Nachmittag wird das neue Auto abgeholt 
Madame rutscht schon seit Tagen aufgeregt von links nach recht...


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ein gaaaanz digges *P* zu euerm gestrigen Fang!!!
> 
> Saugeile Ausbeute.#6


 
Dank Dir, dat war ein schönes Drillen :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !

@ nemles


> Nächste Woche mal etwas Zeit???


Irgendwie wird das schon klappen, nur nicht am Donnerstag

@ MFT-Dirk


> Saugeile Ausbeute



|supergri war doch nix, das geht jetzt erst richtig los |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Micha



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> |supergri war doch nix, das geht jetzt erst richtig los |supergri


 
..laßt mir mal noch ein paar buttsen für nach dem Urlaub über


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-Dirk
> 
> 
> |supergri war doch nix, das geht jetzt erst richtig los |supergri




Ja nee, schon klar!|bigeyes|rolleyes


Die haben wohl grad frisch besetzt im Hafen, oder was?|rolleyes


Das ja dann echt ein massives Vorkommen da im Brack.
Schön!!!#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die haben wohl grad frisch besetzt im Hafen, oder was?|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Das ja dann echt ein massives Vorkommen da im Brack.
> Schön!!!#6


 

..die kommen nur zum Vö*eln nach HH |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..die kommen nur zum Vö*eln nach HH |rolleyes




Sowas aber auch!!!|rolleyes


|muahah:

Ferkelstadt Nr.1 = Hamburg







P.S.: Ich glaube, ich werde mal einen Laichbuttthread eröffnen!|bla:


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> ..die kommen nur zum Vö*eln nach HH



nicht ganz richtig..
Die Platten sind ganzjährig im Hafen, nur jetzt, aus dem obigen Grund, kommen noch mehr rein... 



> ..laßt mir mal noch ein paar buttsen für nach dem Urlaub über


wird sehr schwierig


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Koopp, der hat ne Teufelszahl!


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> jetzt nicht mehr




Ja, _*667*_ the neighbour of the beast!!!#6


----------



## forelle03 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen zusammen. Die Platten sehen gut aus Ach ja Petri !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

so hängen die Platten sehr oft dran..
http://img380.*ih.us/img380/7171/678lp9.jpg
http://img380.*ih.us/img380/678lp9.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen. Die Platten sehen gut aus Ach ja Petri !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Moin Moin



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> so hängen die Platten sehr oft dran..
> http://img380.*ih.us/img380/7171/678lp9.jpg
> http://img380.*ih.us/img380/678lp9.jpg/1/w640.png




Was ist denn das für eine Vorfachstärke,willst nen Brassen bei Ebbe einfach so aus dem Wasser haben,oder was|supergri


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Was ist denn das für eine Vorfachstärke,


mußt du Chris fragen, der angelt mit solchem Tauwerk 

ich nutze seit Jahren 0,35 mm mono


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

Mal eben ne kurze Meldung von Lolland.
Bericht und mehr Fotos kommen an Sonntag Nachmittag.
Hab so'n bißchen Probleme mit dem Fotos laden.
Georg hat momentan nur einen Internet Steckplatz und ich kann deshalb nur eingeschränkt ans Netz.

Wir haben viel Spaß und irgendwie gibt es hier eine Seuche, die Schlafkrankheit heißt.
Morgen geht's zum Kuttern auf Platte, mit der MS Hanne, von Onsevig aus. Mal sehen, wie ergiebig es ist.
Daher müssen wir gleich noch Watti's Plümpern
Bootsangeln ging bisher garnicht, da der Wind zu stark war.
Hier wenigstens ein paar Fotos:
Das Sushi ist selbstgemacht, unter Verwendung von Hornie, Mefo und Dorsch.


----------



## forelle03 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bilder sind Top und der Fisch sieht auch gut aus. Freue mich auf den Bericht am Sonntag.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feines Ding Ralf!#6


Das mit dem Sushi ist ne richtig gute Idee.
Das gibbet bei uns morgen Abend auch!!!

Allerdings trau ich mich nicht an rohen Dorsch.#d


Wünsch euch noch ne schöne Zeit!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...hau mir ab mit der Schleimpest, Vorfächer sind bei mir aus Restmaterial das ist Mono 0,40, Ironsilk von Berkley :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> ...hau mir ab mit der Schleimpest



du weist auch nicht was du willst |uhoh:

vor einigen Tagen wolltest du dich noch auf die 
*
"Edelfische" 
*
spezalisieren :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> 
> 
> du weist auch nicht was du willst |uhoh:
> ...


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat wat ham den Welse mit Brassen gemein, ich wollt' auf Wels los, Hase :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> ich wollt' auf Wels los,


Das lass mal sein, du jammerst ja schon--au meine Rücken--wenn du ne 25ziger Platte drillen sollst ..:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> 
> Das lass mal sein, du jammerst ja schon--au meine Rücken--wenn du ne 25ziger Platte drillen sollst ..:q


 

..nu mal Butter bei de Fische, wer kränkelt denn gerade :g mein alter Arbeitstier Rücken hat sich gestern beim Plattenschnippeln schon wieder kuriert :q:q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ..nu mal Butter bei de Fische, wer kränkelt denn gerade



na ja, bei mir ist es nur die "Schnodderseuche", bei dir ist fast alles hin :q

übrigens haben wir jetzt perfektes Angelwetter--Sturm und Bindfadenregen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> bei dir ist fast alles hin :q


 
wo Du recht hast.... ich fühl mich wie ein 51 jähriger :vik::vik::vik: aber ich muss weiter, ich hab bis jetzt erst die Angelsachen, fast, fertig :g


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> bis jetzt erst die Angelsachen, fast, fertig :g



mehr brauchst du doch nicht...


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> mehr brauchst du doch nicht...


 
..so isses :g mehr passt auch nicht ins Auto :q:q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vielleicht solltest du mal die alten Flundern von letzter Woche rausnehmen...
hab mich gestern schon über den üblen Geruch in deiner Karre gewundert..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Moin zusammen,
> 
> Mal eben ne kurze Meldung von Lolland.
> Bericht und mehr Fotos kommen an Sonntag Nachmittag.
> ...



super ralf na denn legt mal nochmal richtig los mit dem fischen.
nur noch 1 tach und paar stunden dann gehts endlich los :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> hab mich gestern schon über den üblen Geruch in deiner Karre gewundert..


 
..ich will nicht wissen, wie es in Deinem Auto riecht :g


----------



## Monsterqualle (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris

Hier treibst Du Dich also rum.|krach:

Ich sitze im KB und warte auf Deine PN. Seh zu. Ich muss weiterarbeiten.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> Hier treibst Du Dich also rum.|krach:
> 
> Ich sitze im KB und warte auf Deine PN. Seh zu. Ich muss weiterarbeiten.:m


 
hast PN's


----------



## celler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

monsen @all...
hmm garkeiner on.


@ralf
sieht ja al richtig legger aus...
euch noch ganz dickes petri..


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wassen hier eigendlich los |kopfkrat





























ach nix |supergri


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wassen hier eigendlich los |kopfkrat



All'ns, wat nich angetüddert is.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> All'ns, wat nich angetüddert is.:m



achso ja stimmt :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab da was gefunden,was wohl keiner von uns je erleben wird.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend DK-Fahrer und nicht DK-Fahrer :vik:

nur noch 33 1/2 Stunden bis zum Meeting Abfahrt 19  |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hab da was gefunden,was wohl keiner von uns je erleben wird.




das ist ja nur goil #6 die adrenalinstöße von dem typen hätte ich gerne gehabt :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hab da was gefunden,was wohl keiner von uns je erleben wird.


 
Grandiose Impressionen, einfach nur *FETT :l*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich kauf mir nen belly


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich kauf mir nen belly


 

...wenn man derartig agile Fische in unseren Breiten erleben könnte, wär ich sofort dabei #6


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hab da was gefunden,was wohl keiner von uns je erleben wird.



Muß ich Dir leider widersprechen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muß ich Dir leider widersprechen.



nu erzähl uns mal die ganze geschicht  hast wohl gedacht wir finden das video nich wa :q


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nu erzähl uns mal die ganze geschicht  hast wohl gedacht wir finden das video nich wa :q



Nö, Video gibst davon nicht und ich war auch nicht beim Angeln.

Aber Abends am Strand am Ostchinesischen Meer oder auf der anderen Seite, der Straße von Melakka hat man sie ab und an mal ihre Spielchen treiben sehen. Aber gefangen hab ich nie einen der Kollegen.:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muß ich Dir leider widersprechen.


 
...ich könnt' heulen vor Freude wenn ich sowas schönes sehe, wie Andy schon schreibt was da an Adrenalin durch den Mann gegangen sein muss  da fehlen mir die Worte.

Ich hab auf der Adria auch raubende Thune gesehen, Fantastisch, aber _das_ ist einfach der Knaller


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, Video gibst davon nicht und ich war auch nicht beim Angeln.
> 
> Aber Abends am Strand am Ostchinesischen Meer oder auf der anderen Seite, der Straße von Melakka hat man sie ab und an mal ihre Spielchen treiben sehen. Aber gefangen hab ich nie einen der Kollegen.:c



Angeber,komm mal wieder runter.Das stink schon,beähhh,wiederlich,kann echt nicht sein,zum Speien ist das.




































Nur Spaß,aber in ´nem Belly auf Marlin,das hätte mal was.
Vor allem schreibt der Typ ja noch,das er an diesem Tag kein Marlin gefangen hat,was sich für mich so liest,als ob er es schon mal geschafft hat.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..dat ist kein Marlin http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marline, 
dat ist Sailfish http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indopazifischer_F%C3%A4cherfisch, sailfish ist noch fixer unterwegs #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist hier im AB heute Besserwissertag oder was


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ist hier im AB heute Besserwissertag oder was


 
entschuldigung der Herr #d in dem Video steht sailfish :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Angeber,komm mal wieder runter.Das stink schon,beähhh,wiederlich,kann echt nicht sein,zum Speien ist das.
> Nur Spaß,aber in ´nem Belly auf Marlin,das hätte mal was.
> Vor allem schreibt der Typ ja noch,das er an diesem Tag kein Marlin gefangen hat,was sich für mich so liest,als ob er es schon mal geschafft hat.



:q:q Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, das ich während meines mehrjährigen Aufenthaltes dort dem Meerangeln nur sehr selten gefröhnt habe. Die Hitze und die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit haben mir einfach den Spaß verleidet.

Allerdings wird der Kerl nicht ganz unrecht gehabt haben, als er anfing sich bei der Sichtung des zweiten sich aus dem Staub zu machen
Die Tierchen haben schon manchen Fischer als Souvenir behalten.


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..dat ist kein Marlin http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marline,
> dat ist Sailfish http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indopazifischer_Fächerfisch, sailfish ist noch fixer unterwegs #6




Hadder nicht ganz unrecht, unser Milchnaseweis#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat is #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hadder nicht ganz unrecht, unser Milchnaseweis#6


 
Er wollte auch nicht Klugshizen, aber Marlin ist im Gegensatz zum Fächerfisch ein allerwelts Fisch


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kleinbootangeln

KleinbootangelnII


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wat is #c



iss watt


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und weil es so schön ist


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> iss watt




Schmeckt nicht:v


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guckt mal lieber hier...http://www.special.peta.de/wasser-kaetzchen/index.html #d :v


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist




Peter, listen to the voices and you hear??? Nur Einheimische, die da angeln.
Habe dort diverse Europäer (u.a. auch Deutsche) erlebt, denen nach drei bis fünf Stunden jeder Fisch egal war.

Die Gegend Malaysias an der Ostchinesischen See so bei Pulau Tioman ist zwar eine der fischreichesten der Welt, aber macht einen auch kaputt.

Das sieht etwas nördlicher in Thailand schon etwas anders aus.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo andy...wat ist den los..liegts Du im Wachkoma..sach doch mal was


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vom Klima wegen,würde ich da nicht hingehn.

Ich bin da eher der Nordische Typ,Sardinien hat mir schon gereicht.Aber alle anderen Nordischen Länder und Jahrezeiten in ihnen machen mir nichts.

Ist halt nur so,das es wohl endgeil sein muß,auf solch kleinen Wasserfahrzeugen zu angeln,in anbetracht auf den zu erwartenden Fang.


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> guckt mal lieber hier...http://www.special.peta.de/wasser-kaetzchen/index.html #d :v



:q:q
:q:q

Ich sag hier nicht,was ich von den Vögeln des Vereins halte.Ich mußte schon mal welche vor die Tür setzten und hab ne Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung bekommen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu erzähl schon, ham se dich nach'm angeln bis nach Hause verfolgt, oder wat?


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Vom Klima wegen,würde ich da nicht hingehn.
> 
> Ich bin da eher der Nordische Typ,Sardinien hat mir schon gereicht.Aber alle anderen Nordischen Länder und Jahrezeiten in ihnen machen mir nichts.
> 
> Ist halt nur so,das es wohl endgeil sein muß,auf solch kleinen Wasserfahrzeugen zu angeln,in anbetracht auf den zu erwartenden Fang.



Da pflichte ich Dir voll und ganz bei:vik:

Nur, was man auf solchen Videos leider nicht sieht, ist die sehr traurige Realität#q

Der Mensch hat bestimmt ein schweine Geld bezahlt, um zum Fisch gebracht zu werden. Gerade Malasya hat seine Küsten bis zum Abkotz.en leer gefischt. Auf der Westseite müssen die arme Schwei.e von Fischern bis an Indonesiens Küste ran und bekriegen sich da mit den Indonesiern, an der Ostküste ist fast nur noch für teuer Geld ne Guiding Tour zu haben.
Ein normal sterblicher Fischer fährt nach neun Uhr morgens nicht mehr raus.:c#q

Und trotzdem sind die Ladentheken immer voll mit frischestem Fisch. Was kostet die Welt?#d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hallo andy...wat ist den los..liegts Du im Wachkoma..sach doch mal was




*WAS :vik:*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir sind an reisetaschen packen morgen iss die zeit zu eng #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wir sind an reisetaschen packen morgen iss die zeit zu eng #6


 
huch wußte doch das ich eigentlich gar keine Zeit habe hier Dumm rum zu quatschen  ...wat'n Glück ich kann garnich, die Klamotten wollen erstmal wat trocken werden |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> :q:q
> :q:q
> 
> Ich sag hier nicht,was ich von den Vögeln des Vereins halte.Ich mußte schon mal welche vor die Tür setzten und hab ne Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung bekommen.



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich diesen Sommer mit den (sehr ansehnlichen Damen) vom BUND.

Sitze Abends beim grillen und Bierchenschlabbern mit Nachbarn, als die ankamen.
Naturschutz? Na Logo, sind doch Angler von Natur aus.

Wir wurden die Ladys erst wieder los, als die Mädels Angst um ihre Keuschheit bekamen.
Über deren Flucht haben wir noch Wochen später gelacht.:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nu erzähl schon, ham se dich nach'm angeln bis nach Hause verfolgt, oder wat?



Ach,ich hab bis vor kurzem bei meinen Eltern im Restaurant gearbeitet,welches 2009 so 340 Jahre alt ist,wir haben so einige Präparate und Geweihe/Gehörn hier hängen,welches nicht mehr erworben werden darf,da es diese Tiere nicht mehr gibt,oder vom Aussterben bedroht sind.
Aber das einige dieser Dinge hier schon 150-200 Jahre hängen(zwar von meinen Vorfahren),haben die nicht recherchiert,so das an einem Sonntag Mittag auf einmal 15 dieser Idioten unser Restaurant stürmten und es fast geschafft hätten,den Betrieb zu stören.
Also Vadder´s,mein Bruder und Ich einen nach dem anderen raus,Gäste haben geklatscht und gut ist.
Denkste,auf einmal waren die Grünen von der Rennleitung im Haus und haben mich befragt ob ich wüßte,warum der eine Typ aus der Nase Blutet.Ich hab keinen geschlagen,denn die 1/2 Hähnchen hätte ich inhalieren können.Ich konnte es mir nicht erklären,mein Vater und Bruder haben sich in dem Moment,als ich den letzten rausgetragen hab,selbst welche von drinnen geholt,so das es 10 Personen vorm Haus gab,die sagten,ich hätte den Typen auf die Nase gehauen.
Glaubt mir,hätte ich das gemacht,hätte der nen Gesichtsrekonstrukteur gebraucht,sowas mach ich nicht.

Buxtehuder Gericht legte die Sache zu den Akten,da der Richter weder mir,noch den anderen glauben wollte.

So ist das mit den Jungs,hauen sich selbst auf die Fresse.


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> So ist das mit den Jungs,hauen sich selbst auf die Fresse.



|muahah:ich schmeiß mich weg |muahah:


----------



## Ute (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo ihr alle.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> So ist das mit den Jungs,hauen sich selbst auf die Fresse.


 

...dat müssen alles Schwerstabhängige sein |rolleyes fallen über ihre eigenen Biobelatschten Füße #d


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |muahah:ich schmeiß mich weg |muahah:



Mal im ernst,ich hab nichts gegen Ökos,Punks,Rocker oder sonst wie alternativ lebende Menschen,aber dieser schlag von Bratzen,haben meiner Meinung nach,genau so eine Daseinsberechtigung,wie die Mücke.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so schwitz taschen sind gepackt :vik:

noch 32 stunden :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> noch 32 stunden :vik:


 
man beachte die Stichworte


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nur noch knapp 31 Stunden :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @ all #h#h#h

*noch 23 Stunden* |laola::z|laola:


----------



## Ute (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,#h

du bist ja mehr als kribbelig. |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na sicher wird zeit das es losgeht :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy
jau endlich Freitag :vik: Endspurt....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey chris kannste nich schlafen  na denn mal moin gesacht #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na alter, Du bist aber auch mal wieder verdächtig früh da


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na alter, Du bist aber auch mal wieder verdächtig früh da



liegt am wasser was gegen die scheiben troppelt |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> liegt am wasser was gegen die scheiben troppelt |rolleyes


 
hier hats sich's wieder beruhigt, hab gestern nochmal nach dem Wetter für die nächsten 2Wochen geguckt, strammer Westwind um die 5, aber fast dauerhaft bewölkt :vik: bestes Brandungswetter :m:m:m |jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp hab auch schon nachgesehen . bootsklamotten auspacken dat wird nix .oder wat meinst du ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp hab auch schon nachgesehen . bootsklamotten auspacken dat wird nix .oder wat meinst du ?


 
ich pack garnichts mehr aus, auf 2 Wochen hat noch keinWetterdienst genaues vorher gesagt #d nachher ham wir da Flaute und feisten Sonnenschein, dann stehn wir Dumm da, nene |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich pack garnichts mehr aus, auf 2 Wochen hat noch keinWetterdienst genaues vorher gesagt #d nachher ham wir da Flaute und feisten Sonnenschein, dann stehn wir Dumm da, nene |rolleyes



da haste auch wieder recht und soviel isses ja nich :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> da haste auch wieder recht und soviel isses ja nich :m


 

ganz genau :m dat ist mehr Ärger als alles andere, das jetzt wieder raus zu puhlen |rolleyes
Außerdem hab ich garkeine Zeit um Auszupacken :vik: volles Programm heute :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ganz genau :m dat ist mehr Ärger als alles andere, das jetzt wieder raus zu puhlen |rolleyes
> Außerdem hab ich garkeine Zeit um Auszupacken :vik: volles Programm heute :g



wieso was hast du denn heute noch alles vor ? du willst doch wohl nich etwa nochmal angeln fahren |bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auto fertig machen, Einlaufen, Fleisch holen usw.
sach mal nimmst Du wat zum sitzen für'n Strand mit???


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..und dann morgen früh angeln fahren |laola: |laola:|laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Auto fertig machen, Einlaufen, Fleisch holen usw.
> sach mal nimmst Du wat zum sitzen für'n Strand mit???



na dann lauf dich schonmal ein  iss ja nen weiter weg bis zum wasser :vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann lauf dich schonmal ein  iss ja nen weiter weg bis zum wasser :vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
ist zu früh für solche zweideutigkeiten  wat ist denn nu, nimmst Du wat sitzartiges mit oder ist stehen angesagt #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ist zu früh für solche zweideutigkeiten  wat ist denn nu nimmst Du wat sitzartiges mit oder ist stehen angesagt #c



also meine angelkiste hat ne sitzfläche :m iss schon ein bisschen moderner |rolleyes  aber sitzen tue ich nie da hab ich keine zeit zu. und wenn alle stricke reißen wir sind ja am strand und der sand is relativ weich #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> also meine angelkiste hat ne sitzfläche :m iss schon ein bisschen moderner |rolleyes aber sitzen tue ich nie da hab ich keine zeit zu. und wenn alle stricke reißen wir sind ja am strand und der sand is relativ weich #6


 
dat beruhigt mich ungemein, ich hätte auch garkein Platz im Auto, nachher muss ich noch zweimal fahren :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat beruhigt mich ungemein, ich hätte auch garkein Platz im Auto, nachher muss ich noch zweimal fahren :vik:



na dann kauf dir mal wieder einen großen :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann kauf dir mal wieder einen großen :m


 
haha, hauptsache dein _Hänger_  ist groß genug |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alder wir sind aber auch keine großfamilie |rolleyes

jetzt wo du verantwortung übernommen hast wird wohl über kurz oder lang eine familienkutsche her müßen .son olden granada oder so :m:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> haha, hauptsache dein _Hänger_  ist groß genug |rolleyes



ANHÄNGER alder ANHÄNGER


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ...son olden granada oder so :m:m:m


 
yes :vik: endlich wird mein Traum war Opel Omega Kombi :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ANHÄNGER alder ANHÄNGER


 
...denk mal drüber nach


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> yes :vik: endlich wird mein Traum war Opel Omega Kombi :v



#6 genau dat richtige


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...denk mal drüber nach



nen hänger hab ich inner hose |kopfkrat manchmal :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> #6 genau dat richtige


 
Ich glaub Du willst mich fettich machen :g mir am frühen morgen so'n shize anzudichten |evil:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> nen hänger hab ich inner hose |kopfkrat manchmal :q


 
...weißt ja die Länge ist angeblich nicht wichtig, der Umfang machts #c:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du willst mich fettich machen :g mir am frühen morgen so'n shize anzudichten |evil:



warum sei froh das ich dir nich die limo vorgeschlagen habe sonst hätteste auchnoch ne klorolle auf der hinteren ablage |uhoh::m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...weißt ja die Länge ist angeblich nicht wichtig, der Umfang machts #c:vik:



da muß ich nich drüber nachdenken .einer hats der andere nich :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*NOCH 22 STUNDEN* :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> warum sei froh das ich dir nich die limo vorgeschlagen habe sonst hätteste auchnoch ne klorolle auf der hinteren ablage |uhoh::m


 
















MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> da muß ich nich drüber nachdenken .einer hats der andere nich :q:q:q


 
..dann mußt Du ja Zwangsläufig, der andere sein #c :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *NOCH 22 STUNDEN* :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..dann mußt Du ja Zwangsläufig, der andere sein #c :m



oho jetzt wird er frech #y


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> oho jetzt wird er frech #y


 
..kennt man das nicht von _ihm |rolleyes#h_


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, ihr bald nach Danske Fahrer!#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..kennt man das nicht von _ihm |rolleyes#h_



jupp so ich mach mich jetzt mal kurz wech wir müssen gassi |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp so ich mach mich jetzt mal kurz wech wir müssen gassi |rolleyes


 
Ich bin auch weg, Frühstücken und dann mal ein bischen was packen  

Bis später
Chris


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin gesagt

@ MFT-C


> und dann mal ein bischen was packen




Bist du am auswandern |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo Männers ! 
alle schon wieder fit hier ?! :m

het einer von eich ne Idee wo man schöne Einbaukästen fürs Boot her bekommt ? abschließbar ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Bist du am auswandern |kopfkrat


 

Moin Micha 
man könnte es denken, die Wohnung sieht aus wie leergeräubert


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mft-c


> die Wohnung sieht aus wie leergeräubert



Wenn man nur zwei Kerzenhalter und einen Brotkasten hat -- verständlich :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ mft-c
> 
> 
> Wenn man nur zwei Kerzenhalter und einen Brotkasten hat -- verständlich :m



undnen bündel gras |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ mft-c
> 
> 
> Wenn man nur zwei Kerzenhalter und einen Brotkasten hat -- verständlich :m




Naaaa|wavey:, ist da etwa Einer angefressen, weil er nicht mit nach Dänemark kann???|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*NOCH 21 Stunden* :vik:​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich mach mich mal los bier holen geschenk für die vermieter und zeit totschlagen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *NOCH 21 Stunden* :vik:​




Ruhig Brauner!!!:m


Alles wird gut. Habts ja bald geschafft...


Nur jede Stunde müsst ihr uns das auch nicht unter die Nase reiben, oder? ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur jede Stunde müsst ihr uns das auch nicht unter die Nase reiben, oder? ;+



mach ich doch nich bin jetzt ja paar stunden wech :m
man die woche verging garnich

und tschüüüü


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mach ich doch nich bin jetzt ja paar stunden wech :m
> man die woche verging garnich
> 
> und tschüüüü




Bis später, mein Hasi!#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> weil er nicht mit nach Dänemark kann??



Da muß ich auch nicht hin..... nix für mich das Land #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> 
> Da muß ich auch nicht hin..... nix für mich das Land #q




Jo mei!|rolleyes


Wieso denn des net???#c


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Männers



Moinsen Baby!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So endlich alles erledigt :vik:

|supergri* Nur noch 17 Stunden* |supergri


----------



## forelle03 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Wer hat denn da so grosses Reisefieber.


----------



## celler (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen @all

die sind ja mal richtig geil 


MFT-Chris schrieb:


>


----------



## caddel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit @ all


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu isser aber endgültig fertig :vik:


*:vik: nur noch lächerliche 14 Stunden :vik:*


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann kann es ja losgehen.

URLAUB :vik:

und morgen Kuttern :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom,
von wo willst du los?


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sorry for delay, bin am Rechner basteln. Die Mistkrücke brauch mal ne GÜ.#q



Morgen gehts von Helitown mit der Moni los. Firmenkutterangeln.#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Firmenkuttern,
ich dachte,man könnte sich ja sonst treffen.


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir haben früher die Südwind II immer komplett gechartert. Aber seit drei, vier Jahren reicht es nur noch für 10 - 20 Leute, so das wir nur einen Abschnitt nehmen.

Könntest Dich also (falls noch Platz ist) bei Jens Lietzow anmelden und mich morgen früh überraschen, so wie Dirk, Bertl und Wicked beim letzten Mal, als Ihr auf zwei-tages-Tour wart.

Würde mich freuen!|wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal eben Telefoniert,
das wird voll 47 sind schon an Bord


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh holy shit #q

Nicht das da wieder so ne angedüselte Südländertruppe sich eingefädelt hat. Werd mal wieder lieber 1.Hilfepäckchen einpacken.

Hat er was von Nachrückern gesagt? Manchmal springt noch ne ganze Gruppe ab?


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh holy shit #q
> 
> Nicht das da wieder so ne angedüselte Südländertruppe sich eingefädelt hat. Werd mal wieder lieber 1.Hilfepäckchen einpacken.


 
na dann mal viel Spaß #d  trotzdem viel erfolg und gute Leos.

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na dann mal viel Spaß #d  trotzdem viel erfolg und gute Leos.
> 
> Gruß Chris



Euch allen erst mal einen schönen Urlaub und eine schlaflose Nacht|supergri#h

So, gehe jetzt Gerödel für morgen packen. Bis nachher |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Euch allen erst mal einen schönen Urlaub und eine schlaflose Nacht|supergri#h


 
Danke, im moment gehts noch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris erstmal schick geschmaust nu bin ich schon fast müde |rolleyes jetzt noch 2 legger bierchen dann gehts ab inne falle |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris erstmal schick geschmaust nu bin ich schon fast müde |rolleyes jetzt noch 2 legger bierchen dann gehts ab inne falle |supergri



Dann wart' noch eben kurz - Ralf meldet sich gleich an #h


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris erstmal schick geschmaust nu bin ich schon fast müde |rolleyes jetzt noch 2 legger bierchen dann gehts ab inne falle |supergri



So, hab auf Dich gewettet |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dann wart' noch eben kurz - Ralf meldet sich gleich an #h



na klar warten wir noch #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, hab auf Dich gewettet |supergri



wie gewettet |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf #h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

sind gerade vom Platten-Kuttern zurück. Nu bin ich ja Kutter entjungfer..
24 Platte haben zu uns in die Kiste gefunden.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Sohnemann war auch das erste Mal dabei, also 2x Entjungfe..ng
Nu haben wir (Georg und ich) uns noch ein Bierchen und ein Gläschen Wein gegönnt und brauchen eigentlich nur noch einen Klapps auf'n Mors und wir schlafen ein.

@Andy und alle Wismar-Tourer.
Wer will denn nun genau und wann mit Übernachten.
Würde dann in den nächsten Tagen buchen.

@Andy
Schönen Urlaub, volle Fischkisten und schönes Wetter.

Weitere Bilder und etwas Bericht kommt dann ab Sonntagabend, wenn ich wieder in Bremen bin.
Muss mich dann wohl auch erstmal durch ein paar hundert Seiten wälzen.

Grüße aus dem Hyggeligen Hus/Lolland

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na klar warten wir noch #6



Konnte ja nur eingeschränkt eingreifen.
Georg hat momentan nur einen Steckplatz und der Anschluss befindet sich in seinen Privaträumen.
Da möchte man natürlich nicht stundenlang stören und Georg hat ja auch einen Haufen an Moderatoren Arbeit zu leisten.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie gewettet |kopfkrat




Das Du vor 22:00 Uhr nicht schläfst, dafür morgen mit mir um 4:15 im Bord schreibst.|supergri



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> sind gerade vom Platten-Kuttern zurück. Nu bin ich ja Kutter entjungfer..
> 24 Platte haben zu uns in die Kiste gefunden.
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht.



Digges fette Petri an die Nordmänner!!!|wavey:


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> und Georg hat ja auch einen Haufen an Moderatoren Arbeit zu leisten.
> 
> Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Jaja, lesen, lesen, lesen.

Ähm, Regina, mal bitte nicht stören...Bin am Anglerbord am arbeiten.
Mann ist das anstrengend.|supergri:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> sind gerade vom Platten-Kuttern zurück. Nu bin ich ja Kutter entjungfer..
> 24 Platte haben zu uns in die Kiste gefunden.
> ...



moin moin ralf herzlichen glückwunsch zur ersten bestandenen kuttertour #6 und petri heil euch dreien :m

bei mir machste bitte nen schrich von freitag bis sonntag ich bleibe bei dir bis zum bitteren ende :m

danke wir werden bestimmt nen haufen spaß haben und fisch mit sicherheit auch |rolleyes glaube ich :q naja teste wohl doch morgen abend schonmal für 2-3 stunden an.

freu mich schon auf deinen bericht und vor allen auf bilder.
leg mal bitte nen schickes album an :m
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jaja, lesen, lesen, lesen.
> 
> Ähm, Regina, mal bitte nicht stören...Bin am Anglerbord am arbeiten.
> Mann ist das anstrengend.|supergri:m




Regina weiß, wo sich das andere Ende vom LAN-Kabel befindet.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Du vor 22:00 Uhr nicht schläfst, dafür morgen mit mir um 4:15 im Bord schreibst.|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Digges fette Petri an die Nordmänner!!!|wavey:



klar mein feiner ossi ich bin pünklich hier :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @Andy und alle Wismar-Tourer.
> Wer will denn nun genau und wann mit Übernachten.
> Würde dann in den nächsten Tagen buchen.


 
Moin Ralf 
Petri zu den Platten...wo bleiben die Bilder #c
ich bin voraussichtlich nur am Kuttertag in Wismar #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch georg jetzt aber mal wlan rann :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich bin voraussichtlich nur am Kuttertag in Wismar #6
> 
> Gruß Chris




warum ??????????


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin Freitag Abend da. wie versprochen.|bla:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*ach erwähnte ich schon in 10 Stunden iss abfahrt *:vik:

























sorry dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bin Freitag Abend da. wie versprochen.|bla:



fein fein und dann bis sonntag |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> warum ??????????


 
ok, sagen wir mal so, wenn der Kutter bis dahin weg ist, bleib ich bestimmt auch nen Tag extra, aber ansonsten müßte ich wahrscheinlich meinen Aufenthalt in HWI durch ne Teamspende finanzieren lassen :q
und da Ralf ja Buchen will #c für mich erstmal nicht, ich überleg gerade vlt. rück ich sonst im Wohnmobil an #c mal sehen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> *ach erwähnte ich schon in 10 Stunden iss abfahrt *:vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

|muahah: |laola: |good:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ok, sagen wir mal so, wenn der Kutter bis dahin weg ist, bleib ich bestimmt auch nen Tag extra, aber ansonsten müßte ich wahrscheinlich meinen Aufenthalt in HWI durch ne Teamspende finanzieren lassen :q
> und da Ralf ja Buchen will #c für mich erstmal nicht, ich überleg gerade vlt. rück ich sonst im Wohnmobil an #c mal sehen.



da reden wir nochmal drüber|krach: du kommst freitag und fährst frühestens samstag :g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mönsch georg jetzt aber mal wlan rann :q:q:q



Verhandlungen laufen doch schon. 
Bin bei momentan 54 zugesicherten Übernachtungen im nächsten Jahr.......:q:q:q:
2 Kisten MALT Whisky.#g#g
3x Garten umgraben.|rolleyes|rolleyes
12x Rasen mähen.#d#d
und jeden Tag mit Georg angeln gehen.:q
Gut dänisch W-LAN will Weile haben.


Ralf
#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> da reden wir nochmal drüber|krach: du kommst freitag und fährst frühestens samstag :g


 

...wie könnte ich es wagen, dem Chef zu wiedersprechen #4 :z


----------



## Ute (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich fahre auch  in 10 Stunden los. 
Habe morgen fast den ganzen Tag angeln. Urlaub für mich. #h
Erst mit meinem Bötchen raus und Nachmittags hat Sohnemann vom Verein Brandungsangeln. Mami muss ja immer mit. :q


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aber ansonsten müßte ich wahrscheinlich meinen Aufenthalt in HWI durch ne Teamspende finanzieren lassen :q



Dann eröffne ich mal das Spendentöpfchen. 10€ rein in das Ding.#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann eröffne ich mal das Spendentöpfchen. 10€ rein in das Ding.#h



Erhöhe um weitere 10 Euronen........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und somit wurde er geboren,

der MFT-Übernachtungs-Fond..................#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann eröffne ich mal das Spendentöpfchen. 10€ rein in das Ding.#h


 


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Erhöhe um weitere 10 Euronen........
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 
..hallo..ist zwar ganz lieb von euch,aber dat kommt garnicht in Frage, ihr könnt ja ein ordentliches Fläschen Wizkey besorgen, ich komm' im WoMo, bin dann doch eh die ganze Nacht mit euch am.....reden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Erhöhe um weitere 10 Euronen........
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h



bin natürlich auch mitten 10'er dabei :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hallo..dat kommt garnicht in Frage, ihr könnt ja ein ordentliches Fläschen Wizkey besorgen, ich komm' im WoMo, bin dann doch eh die ganze Nacht  mit euch am.....reden



kollege keine wiedersprüche .|krach: wenn wir mal knapp sind kommen wir drauf zurück :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ...wenn wir mal knapp sind kommen wir drauf zurück :m


 
..genau das ist es ja, was mir Angst macht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..genau das ist es ja, was mir Angst macht



ach mach dir mal keinen kopp wenn dann kommen wir alle zusammen :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> kollege keine wiedersprüche .|krach: wenn wir mal knapp sind kommen wir drauf zurück :m




Knapp mit Witzky........;+;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Knapp mit Witzky........;+;+;+;+;+;+;+



z.b.|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach mach dir mal keinen kopp wenn dann kommen wir alle zusammen :q:q:q



|bigeyes|bigeyes  Ausnahmsweise verpfeife ich den mal nicht |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> z.b.|rolleyes




Den könnte Chris dann doch mit seinem WoMo zu Notleidenden
bringen......:q:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes  Ausnahmsweise verpfeife ich den mal nicht |supergri



Schon alleine die Vorstellung, Du Ferkel...........:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Schon alleine die Vorstellung, Du Ferkel...........:q:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h



Du mußt ein Schwein sein in dieser Welt, Schwein sein...Lalalala...


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ach mach dir mal keinen kopp wenn dann kommen wir alle zusammen :q:q:q


 
jau dann will ich auch dabei sein :m :vik: dat wird bestimmt feucht fröhlich |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu bin ich mal wieder wech......
Muss mal nach Georg luschern, ist plötzlich so still nebenan.

Bis spätesten Sonntag


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Tom,

von wann bis wann darf ich denn die Switte für Dich buchen.......

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes  Ausnahmsweise verpfeife ich den mal nicht |supergri



ups zeische #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> So, nu bin ich mal wieder wech......
> Muss mal nach Georg luschern, ist plötzlich so still nebenan.
> 
> Bis spätesten Sonntag
> ...



jau reingehauen ralf und ne feine heimfahrt :m


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @ Tom,
> 
> von wann bis wann darf ich denn die Switte für Dich buchen.......
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




Freitach nachmittag bis Sonntach nach dem Frühstück.#h
Hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock, Samstag wieder nach Hause zu eiern|supergri


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nu isser wech...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Freitach nachmittag bis Sonntach nach dem Frühstück.#h
> Hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock, Samstag wieder nach Hause zu eiern|supergri


goil alder ich wusste es doch :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> nu isser wech...




pn dann hat ers morgen :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leute ich werd mal schnell baden gehen #h





















|kopfkrat mönsch wo iss mein schwimmreifen ????


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> pn dann hat ers morgen :m


Kann er auch hier nachlesen, wenn er wieder eine vernünftige I-Net hat|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kann er auch hier nachlesen, wenn er wieder eine vernünftige I-Net hat|supergri



mann bist du fieß :g


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat mönsch wo iss mein schwimmreifen ????



Da, wo er immer ist. Fängt unter dem Brustwirbel an und hört an der Peniswurzel auf und geht rund um den Körper.


Na? Gefunden?|supergri


----------



## goeddoek (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kann er auch hier nachlesen, wenn er wieder eine vernünftige I-Net hat|supergri




Hab ich kein Problem mit - 99% der Gäste wollen 'nen Angelurlaub jenseits der Multimedia-Sklaverei machen 

Einige schaffen das sogar 'ne Woche :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ...Fängt unter dem Brustwirbel an und hört an der Peniswurzel auf...


 
Danke :r ich wollt' gerade was Essen #d:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit - 99% der Gäste wollen 'nen Angelurlaub jenseits der Multimedia-Sklaverei machen
> 
> Einige schaffen das sogar 'ne Woche :g



Da könntest Du mich vor lauter Entzugs-Zitterei zum vibrieren beim Tauwurmsuchen einsetzen.|supergri

Arghhh... Jetzt weiß ich, wie Georg an die Köder kommt..:m


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke :r ich wollt' gerade was Essen #d:q:q:q



Guten Appetit.#h

























mein Dicker:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit - 99% der Gäste wollen 'nen Angelurlaub jenseits der Multimedia-Sklaverei machen
> 
> Einige schaffen das sogar 'ne Woche :g


 


nemles schrieb:


> *Da könntest Du mich vor lauter Entzugs-Zitterei zum vibrieren beim Tauwurmsuchen einsetzen.|supergri*


 
..mein reden, Leute gibt das ;+|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Guten Appetit.#h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke, aber ich brauch jetzt erst mal 'ne Milch zur Beruhigung |evil:


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich brauch jetzt erst mal 'ne Milch zur Beruhigung |evil:



|muahah:

Das hilft aber nicht wirklich, weil: ES IST BEREITS DUNKEL.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Das hilft aber nicht wirklich, weil: ES IST BEREITS DUNKEL.|supergri


 
verstei ick nich ;+ |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> verstei ick nich ;+ |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Deine eigene Begründung beim ABBA. Feierabend und Du hast den Rest M... der Elbe geopfert mit dem Satz: Es ist bereits dunkel.#h|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da, wo er immer ist. Fängt unter dem Brustwirbel an und hört an der Peniswurzel auf und geht rund um den Körper.
> 
> 
> Na? Gefunden?|supergri



jau hab ihn auch ohne deine hilfe gefunden du sack :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Einige schaffen das sogar 'ne Woche :g



echt wer denn |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Deine eigene Begründung beim ABBA. Feierabend und Du hast den Rest M... der Elbe geopfert mit dem Satz: Es ist bereits dunkel.#h|supergri


 
ah jetzt ja |rolleyes weißt ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #d:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so jetzt noch fix nen bierchen und dann iss feierabend für heute.













vor 22 uhr |rolleyes

mit wem hasten gewettet tom |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> mit wem hasten gewettet tom |rolleyes



Mit meinem alter Ego, sprich Spiegelbild.
Ersten wird mir da nicht widersprochen, und zweitens gewinne ich



meisstens|supergri



Also hab ich zwanzig Euro schon sicher.#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mit meinem alter Ego, sprich Spiegelbild.
> Ersten wird mir da nicht widersprochen, und zweitens gewinne ich
> 
> 
> ...



50% auf den gewetteten:m


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okey, dann bekomme ich 15 Euronen von Dir. Glückwunsch:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, dann bekomme ich 15 Euronen von Dir. Glückwunsch:m


wie jetzt |kopfkrat watten dat für ne milchmädchenrechnung |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt |kopfkrat watten dat für ne milchmädchenrechnung |kopfkrat



Ganz einfach.
Erstes mal mitspielen: 10 €
Bieten ad Minimum: 10€
macht 20€uronen.

Nu haddu aber gewonnen, d.h. von den 20€uronen gehört die hälfte Dir. Da Du aber mit mir um 50% gespielt hast, ist meines die Hälfte.

Also überweise mal die restlichen 15€ und wir freuen uns über Deinen Gewinn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> Erstes mal mitspielen: 10 €
> Bieten ad Minimum: 10€
> macht 20€uronen.
> ...



das rechnen wir in wis nach ein paar witzky nochmal nach :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal Andy wie weit ist es eigentlich vom Haus zum Strand in DK


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> das rechnen wir in wis nach ein paar witzky nochmal nach :m



Nö, wenns um teuer Geld geht, machen wir das nüchtern#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sach mal Andy wie weit ist es eigentlich vom Haus zum Strand in DK



je nach alkoholpegel zwische 2 min-2 h  :q:q:q

ganz nüchtern c.a.1min


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, wenns um teuer Geld geht, machen wir das nüchtern#h



jupp aber beim verkosten :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> je nach alkoholpegel zwische 2 min-2 h :q:q:q


 
optimal :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> optimal :m




sach ich doch .haste was anderes erwartet .hallo ich wohne 1,5 stunden von der see entfernt dann will ich wenigstens im urlaub stolpern und ins wasser fallen :q


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sach ich doch .haste was anderes erwartet .hallo ich wohne 1,5 stunden von der see entfernt dann will ich wenigstens im urlaub stolpern und ins wasser fallen :q



Und dann schuppen die Greenpeaceler Dich ins Wasser|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dann schuppen die Greenpeaceler Dich ins Wasser|supergri



dafür neme ich denen das schlauchi weg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tom glückwunsch dein ego hat verloren :m
bekomm ich jetzt 15 euro |kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wieder eine Wette gewonnen.|supergri|supergri|supergri




Es war nach 22:00 Uhr:m


15 € auf mein Konto:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Wette gewonnen.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du spinnst wohl wäre ich vorher weg gewesen hätteste auch 15 gewonnen |evil: so nich genosse #d:q


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Du vor 22:00 Uhr nicht schläfst, dafür morgen mit mir um 4:15 im Bord schreibst.|supergri



Guck mal auf Uhr


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> sach ich doch .haste was anderes erwartet .hallo ich wohne 1,5 stunden von der see entfernt dann will ich wenigstens im urlaub stolpern und ins wasser fallen :q


 
na dat hat doch was, übrigens nur noch 8 Stunden :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Guck mal auf Uhr



ja ja :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leutz ich mach mich jetzt vom acker denn mal bis morgen inne früh #h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so leutz ich mach mich jetzt vom acker denn mal bis morgen inne früh #h#h#h#h



Dann wünsch ich Euch einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich Euch einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub#h


 

..Du bleibst doch wohl noch Rev? wer soll den die Mitternachtsandacht halten #c

@Andy 
cu morgen früh #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin tom es iss nach 4 uhr :vik:


----------



## nemles (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SCHREI NICHT SO.



Moin Andy:vik: Es geht los... Angeln, Juchu#6


Na Urlauber? Alles fit und gepackt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> SCHREI NICHT SO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin ja schon leise jau inner stunde machen wir uns dann langsam aufen weg . du bist ja heute auch los nach helitown oder wie ?


----------



## nemles (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> bin ja schon leise jau inner stunde machen wir uns dann langsam aufen weg . du bist ja heute auch los nach helitown oder wie ?




Ja, eigentlich wollte ich schon auffe Piste sein. Aber da fährt mal einmal nicht selbst, sondern läßt sich fahren

da verpennt der Hornochse auch noch#q:r

Naja, in 20min gehts los. Schaffen wir noch. Wenns knapp wird, geh ich ans Lenkrad.#6


----------



## nemles (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin mal gespannt, ob Peter mit aufschlägt. Wird bestimmt luschtich.


Falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen: Ich wünsche Euch allen einen angenehmen Urlaub und dicke Fische#6#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich wollte ich schon auffe Piste sein. Aber da fährt mal einmal nicht selbst, sondern läßt sich fahren
> 
> da verpennt der Hornochse auch noch#q:r
> 
> Naja, in 20min gehts los. Schaffen wir noch. Wenns knapp wird, geh ich ans Lenkrad.#6



das hasse ich auch wie die pest .wir machen immer allgemeinen weckruf .der erste der wach iss ruft jeden an.
na dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß und wenig regen #h
ich meld mich irgendwann


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob Peter mit aufschlägt. Wird bestimmt luschtich.
> 
> 
> Falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen: Ich wünsche Euch allen einen angenehmen Urlaub und dicke Fische#6#h




danke wir werden uns bemühen :vik:


----------



## nemles (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> das hasse ich auch wie die pest .wir machen immer allgemeinen weckruf .der erste der wach iss ruft jeden an.



Wenn ich mit Männern das Spiel von Männern spiele, so muß ich es wie ein Mann tun, oder ich lass es bleiben.

Mark Twain oder Jack London, weiß ich gerade nicht#c


----------



## nemles (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und weg...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Männern das Spiel von Männern spiele, so muß ich es wie ein Mann tun, oder ich lass es bleiben.
> 
> Mark Twain oder Jack London, weiß ich gerade nicht#c



richtichhhh :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> und weg...



und tschüß bis demnächst #h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so @ all denn mal tschüß gesacht noch schnell den rest ins kfz verpacken und dann los gen danske :vik:
man hört und sieht sich

greez
andy 

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris #h
bis nacher


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris #h
> bis nacher


 
|laola: |laola: 

Gib Gas Andy#6 
hoffe doch stark, das bei euch keiner verpennt hat  oder ist der Weckruf schon rum 

Bis gleich #v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin @ all

schicken gruß aus nyborg|wavey:

wir sind gut gelandet heute fällt angeln allerdings aus erstmal entspannen von der anstrengenden fahrt gleich wird der grill angefeuert und der witzky verschlürft:vik:
denn mal bis denne 
melde mich bestimmt heut abend nochmal


----------



## nemles (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, freut mich, das Ihr heile angekommen seid. Guten Hunger und guten Durst:vik:


War heute kuttern von Helitown aus, und, oh...Überraschung...ein MFTler namens Sutje war mit an Bord. Freu freu freu.
Herzlicher Empfang und dann Klönschnack.

Ausfahrt unter der Beltbrücke, weiter und irgendwann macht es tuuuut.
Und was macht Peter? Fängt sofort den längsten:
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/848/1002729rr4.jpg

Eine komplett bestückte Rute (allerdings/Gottseidank) ohne Angler.

Büschchen waschen und polieren.... dann geht das wieder. Petri#h:vik:



Ansonsten war es schwierig zu angeln. Ich hatte einen massigen Leo.

Im Kutter ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen, das mir als von Euch ernanntem Ferkel seeeehhhhr vertraut vorkam:
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/3528/1002731be3.jpg


----------



## celler (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,naja momentan ist es sowieso ganz schwierig zu fangen aber trotzdem petri zu deinem leo

und natürlich petri zu der neuen rute ;-)


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Männern das Spiel von Männern spiele, so muß ich es wie ein Mann tun, oder ich lass es bleiben.
> 
> Mark Twain oder Jack London, weiß ich gerade nicht#c




Ich tippe auf Jack London, das hört sich nicht nach Mark Twain an.

*Klugschxxxxx-Modus aus  *

Aber wenn ich sehe, was Du liest, sollten wir das Thema mal bei Pfeife oder Moods und Malt im "Jack-London-Zimmer" vertiefen #g


----------



## nemles (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Jack London, das hört sich nicht nach Mark Twain an.
> 
> 
> Tippe mal so aus der Zeit der Fischereipatrouille
> ...



Das hätte doch mal Stil. Schön sich abwechselnd die alten Geschichten vorlesen und nebenbei gemütlich einen schlabbern#h#6


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Grandiose Idee #6

Das müssen wir im Auge behalten :vik:


----------



## nemles (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yep, ich werd Dich dran erinnern. Vlt klappt das ja nächste Woche schon.|supergri   #h

Aber erstmal 

pssst, Frauchen muß erst mal so hingebogen werden, als ob es ihr Plan wäre....


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Mal kurz Moin gesagt #h

Petri dem Rutenfänger, so'n Teil erwischt man nicht alle Tage.

Bei uns war es gestern eher mau....

10 Platte, 2 Barsche auf drei Leuteverteilt, aber besser als nix :q


----------



## forelle03 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all und Petri zu euren Fängen.


----------



## Ines (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, 

war's ne 2,70er Skorpion-Rute mit ner Shimano-Rolle, die Du da vom Meeresgrund gefischt hast? So eine habe ich nämlich mal vom Kutter versenkt...


----------



## goeddoek (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Moin @ all und Petri zu euren Fängen.




Jepp - da schließ ich mich doch mal schnell an #h

Moin und liebe Grüße von der Insel und allen dickes "Petri Heil" zu den Fängen.
Der "Sonderfang" ist natürlich richtig klasse :m


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Tour mit dem eigenen Boot gefällt mir immer besser. 
Mein größter Dorsch bis jetzt, 3,4 kg. :m
Und der gesmte Fang. 4 Stück davon sind meine.


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ja.
Erst mal Hallo gesagt.   |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## nemles (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ute und digges Petri #h

War für mich auch vorläufig die letzte Tour mit Kutter von Helitown aus.

Wenn ab jetzt Kuttern, dann Wismar, Laboe oder Danske. Ansonsten nur noch Kleinboot oder Schlauchi.


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ute und digges Petri #h
> 
> War für mich auch vorläufig die letzte Tour mit Kutter von Helitown aus.
> 
> Wenn ab jetzt Kuttern, dann Wismar, Laboe oder Danske. Ansonsten nur noch Kleinboot oder Schlauchi.



Petri Dank.

Kuttern ist mir zu teuer. Da kaufe ich mir lieber noch Angelzubehör. |rolleyes
Meinen Glückswobbler habe ich gestern leider verloren. Der wird diese Woche aber noch wieder nachgeholt. 
Ifrend einer hatte mal nachgefragt, wo ich meine neue Rute gekauft hatte. Das war in Heiligenhafen, bei Baltic.


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles

Wie bekommst du die Fotos hier so rein?


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,
bin auch wieder wach und bereit.

War ne schöne Kuttertour gestern,wobei der Fang echt mies war,aber das mußte man ja in Kauf nehmen,bei den ganzen Fangmeldungen der letzten Wochen.
Die Rute die ich gefangen hab,ist ne Quantum Seajigger und die bekomm ich wieder hin,somit hat sich das Thema,schwere Pilke kaufen erledigt.


@Tom,
Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde,bin gestern gleich wieder los  zu meiner Lütten,waren noch im Kino.
Wer den Film Bader Meinhof Komplex noch nicht gesehen hat,ist sehr zu empfehlen.

Das war auch echt ein Hammer Tag,hatte Freitag Abend um 8°° angefangen zu arbeiten bis Samstag morgen um 3°°,mal eben nach Hause,Angelsachen gepackt und ab nach Heilitown,wieder in Alte Land zurück,Sachen aus dem Auto,Duschen,zurück nach Hamburg,Kino und dann noch mal in die Funzel.
Wat war ich heute Nacht fertig,bin es immer noch.Also mit den Würmer baden wird das nichts.


----------



## nemles (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast ja nen Hammertag hinter Dir.

Macht nix mit dem Angeln heute. Hab auch nicht so richtig eine Meinung dazu. Heute wird mal wieder einer auf Familie gemacht.|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit!

wollte eigentlich heute auch mal angeln gehen. wurde aber nix. daraus ist dann ein netter frühschoppen geworden#g
petri allen fängern! 
@ute 
wo wart ihr denn unterwegs? sieht ja nach langem mal wieder gut aus. war das in dahme?


----------



## nemles (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> Wie bekommst du die Fotos hier so rein?



guggsdu

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/7592/p1010172vh7.jpg


----------



## celler (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen.
@ute
dickes petri ;-)
hoffentlich fährt mit mir auch inige stellen an ;-)
freu mich ja schon ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Ute Du legst aber vor  
Ein Glück geht die Saison bald wieder :q


----------



## forelle03 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ute 
*Petri!!!!! *zu deiner schönen Strecke.


----------



## nemles (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hoffentlich fährt mit mir auch innige stellen an ;-)
> freu mich ja schon ....




Ich wollte mit Dir ja nicht mehr über Rechtschreibung streiten. Aber da Du viel Freiraum für Spekulationen lässt, meine Frage: Was habt Ihr vor???:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ute


> zu deiner schönen Strecke.


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen....super #6

@ Nemles

Wann ?


----------



## forelle03 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles 
Matze meinte ganz bestimmt einige Stellen.:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

bin von Lolland zurück, nachdem die A1 wieder gnadenlos zugeschlagen hat.
Hab mal wieder einige kleine Dörfchen von Dibbersen bis Bremen kennengelernt.
Musste noch eben einige Sachen auspacken. Den Rest hebe ich mir für morgen auf.
Werde erstmal die zurückliegenden Seiten durchforsten.

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Willkommen zurück Ralf!


----------



## nemles (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Ute
> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen....super #6
> 
> @ Nemles
> ...



Dienstag morgen?
Montag gehört dem Baumarkt.


----------



## nemles (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



forelle03 schrieb:


> @ nemles
> Matze meinte ganz bestimmt einige Stellen.:m



Ja, nee, schon klar:m
Er soll ja nur so schnell schreiben, wie er lesen kann. :q
Das muß er ab können und kann er auch ab. Er weiß ja, von wem es kommt:q|wavey:


----------



## nemles (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

RALF...

Erst mal welcome back at home.#6

Da freu ich mich schon wie Lumpie auf den Bildbericht :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> RALF...
> 
> Erst mal welcome back at home.#6
> 
> Da freu ich mich schon wie Lumpie auf den Bildbericht :vik:



Danke,
werde mich bemühen. 
Heute wird's aber nichts mehr werden, muss erstmal alle Klamotten sortieren und momentan is mir nur nach lesen (tja, das Alter und das gemütliche Sofa).
Bißchen Holz brutzelt auch im Kamin und Frauchen kommt erst morgen von ihrer Mutter zurück.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> guggsdu
> 
> http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm
> 
> http://img205.*ih.us/img205/7592/p1010172vh7.jpg




Dieser Link wurde mir schon 3 x empfohlen.  :m:m
Dadruch habe ich es nu auch geschaft, Fotos als Anhang hier rein zu bringen. Aber Fotos direkt hier rein, schaffe ich noch nicht. 
In Sachen PC bin ich etwas schwerfällig. Ich weiß. Den Kram zu lernen habe ich nicht so Geduld für. Die habe ich lieber woanderes. 
Aber das kriege ich auch noch hin. #6 Spätestens wenn unser Treffen ist am 22.11. Wenn ich es bis dahin nicht geschaft haben sollte, zeigste mir das.


----------



## celler (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@nemles
aber na sicher kann ich es ab,werd im anderen forum da ja auch drauf angesprochen.
ich bin nun mal nur der fast beste ;-)
da kommt sowas mal vor,ich werd jetzt auf meine rechtsschreibung achten.

achso und wat ich mit der ute vor hab,bzw sie mit mir ?
wir wollen angeln,ich werd das erste nov we nämlich urlaub bei ihr machen.
wollen dann die deutsche brandung und natürlich die hohe see unsicher machen ;-)

@ralf
welcome back,hoffe ihr wart erfolgreich..


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen.
> @ute
> dickes petri ;-)
> hoffentlich fährt mit mir auch inige stellen an ;-)
> freu mich ja schon ....



Klar doch.
Ich werde mit dir einige stellen anfahren. #6


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Ute Du legst aber vor
> Ein Glück geht die Saison bald wieder :q



:vik::vik:
Gebe mir auch alle Mühe dazu. #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin Ralf, #h#h

Schon Bericht am schreiben???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin, moin Ralf, #h#h
> 
> Schon Bericht am schreiben???




Neee, lieg noch schön warm im Bett.|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da werde ich auch gleich nochmal reinkrabbeln, also in meines meinte ich:m

Hab ja schließlich Urlaub :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr habt das gut.... 
ich fahre gerade meine PC Armada hoch um den ganzen Tag daran 
rumhacken zu können....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da werde ich auch gleich nochmal reinkrabbeln, also in meines meinte ich:m
> 
> Hab ja schließlich Urlaub :q



Meinetwegen auch in einen Teil meines Bettes, aber Brötchen mitbringen...........

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ihr habt das gut....
> ich fahre gerade meine PC Armada hoch um den ganzen Tag daran
> rumhacken zu können....



Moin Kai,

wenn es Dich etwas beruhigt, ich muss zuhause noch einige Renovierungen erledigen.
Hab allerdings Zeit bis Samstag dafür und wie ich mich kenne, passiert wieder alles auf den letzten Drücker.:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen..
na alle jut geschlafen und nun fit für den augenkrebs von dem kleinen matze


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen..
> na alle jut geschlafen und nun fit für den augenkrebs von dem kleinen matze




Moin Matze,
wie ist jetzt eigentlich der Stand betreffend Wismar bei Dir.
Habe zwischendurch so einige Seiten nicht mitbekommen.

Ralf#h#h#h#h#h

PS: Was bitte ist Augenkrebs (Insiderwissen???????, oder irgendwas mit Rechtschreibung)


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja noch 4 Tage und der Rest von heute und es geht endlich wieder los 
Samstag haben wir ein Boot in Laboe gechartert und werden mal sehen ob
die Dorschies schon wieder in Beisslaune sind :q


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja noch 4 Tage und der Rest von heute und es geht endlich wieder los
> Samstag haben wir ein Boot in Laboe gechartert und werden mal sehen ob
> die Dorschies schon wieder in Beisslaune sind :q




naja ist vielleicht noch ein bisschen früh aber bevor es in vergessenheit gerät,sag ich jetzt schonmal petri ;-)

@ralf
hmm,hätte auch gern schon genauere infos.
steht dein angebot mit dem abholen noch?
müsste sonst nämlich zum andy fahre,der würde mich auch mitnehmen.denk also das wir auch das ganze we bleiben werden.in wie fern bist du denn mitm andy verblieben?

augenkrebs=matze seine schreibweise .vergess gern mal buchstaben.naja und es gibt leute die ganz genau auf meine schreibweise achten ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja ist vielleicht noch ein bisschen früh aber bevor es in vergessenheit gerät,sag ich jetzt schonmal petri ;-)
> 
> @ralf
> hmm,hätte auch gern schon genauere infos.
> ...



Ich weiß nur, dass Andy und Tom von Freitag bis Sonntag bleiben wollen.
Bin momentan nicht darüber informiert, wer wann mit wem fahren will und wer noch übernachten will.
Mein Angebot steht noch, wie weit hast Du es denn bis zum Andy?.
Müsste mal auf die Karte schauen, ob man die Mitfahrerei optimieren könnte.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also,ich fahre ca 80 km zum andy.sprich 160 hin und zurück.
ich bin mit dem andy soweit,das eigentlich alles geklärt ist.weiss nur nicht ob das viel sinn hat wenn ich da als jungspund mit rum wurschtel.
was habt ihr denn für einen genauen plan dort.einmal kutter und einmal brandung oder wie?


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirk und dansk andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr ferühaufsteher.
ersmal petri an tom und peter super fang die rute:m
ralf tach gesagt aus dem schönen dänemark 

wollte vorgestern abend ja nochmal reinschauen aber nach den steaks und knapp 2 flsken witzky und edliche bier habe ich das mal lieber gelassen|rolleyes
gestern war die verbindung zeische.
aber wir hatten gestern einen herrlichen tag sonne pur vormittags hab ich chris mal die strände gezeigt wo wir so im laufe der zeit angreifen werden und nachmittags starteten wir den ersten angriff leider nur 6 platten .aber für paar stunden ausreichend,zumindest iss dat abendbrot für heut abend gesichert:vik: na mal sehen was heute geht wir haben recht gut wind also auch eine gute brandung:m
so dnn macht mal nich so dolle 
greez
andy


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin ihr ferühaufsteher.
> ersmal petri an tom und peter super fang die rute:m
> ralf tach gesagt aus dem schönen dänemark
> 
> ...



na denn mal noch weiterhin petri heil...
schöne grüsse an den rest.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all!#h

Mann, was ein Wochenende!|rolleyes
Haben Samstag um die 1000L Apfelsaft gepresst.:q
Und gestern noch fein Schwiegerdaddys Burzeltach gefeiert...
Hoffe, der Tag heute geht flux rum!
Brauche dringend Schlaf.

@Augenkrebsverursacher,

was soll die Debatte?
Ist es so schwer und lästig sein Geschriebenes nochmal durchzulesen?#c
Muss ja kein perfekt fehlerfreier Text sein, das packt eh Keiner.
Aber bissi könnte man doch schon drauf achten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin ihr ferühaufsteher.
> ersmal petri an tom und peter super fang die rute:m
> ralf tach gesagt aus dem schönen dänemark
> 
> ...




@Dänemark Fraktion,

wünsch euch ne schöne Zeit!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach zusammen,
muß mal eben lesen


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mensch,jetzt seh dat mal nicht so eng.
ich weiss schon das ich manchmal recht wirr schreibe,werd mir mühe geben und es vorm abschicken nochmal lesen.
so und nun punkt.

finds ja krass das ihr den saft selber presst.
habt ihr da so ne annahmestelle oder wie kommst du zu 1000l ?
kenn das von hier so,das man seine äpfel abgeben kann,sie dann gewogen werden ,dann wird irgend wie ne differenz ausgerechnet,dann zahl man bisschen was drauf und kriegt fertig gepressten saft.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> also,ich fahre ca 80 km zum andy.sprich 160 hin und zurück.
> ich bin mit dem andy soweit,das eigentlich alles geklärt ist.weiss nur nicht ob das viel sinn hat wenn ich da als jungspund mit rum wurschtel.
> was habt ihr denn für einen genauen plan dort.einmal kutter und einmal brandung oder wie?



Plan von meiner Seite ist: 

Anreise am Freitag, Samstag Kuttertour und Sonntag nach dem Frühstück zurück.
Vorrangig ist die Kuttertour und gemütliches Beisammensein.
Vielleicht bringt ja jeder etwas zum Essen mit, dann brauchen wir auch nicht groß Essengehen. Sind ja Ferienwohnungen mit kleiner Küche und Geschirr.
Wer wann schlafen geht und wieviel trinkt ist jedem selbst überlassen. 
Dies ist nicht altersabhängig und Zwang schon mal garnicht.
Mein Sohn ist dabei und ist 15 Jahre alt.
Ich plane auch so gegen 24:00 Uhr schlafen zu gehen, da ich eine entspannte Kuttertour verbringen möchte.
Wenn man gemütlich zusammensitzt, bedarf es natürlich einer gewissen Willenskraft um aufzuhören.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> mensch,jetzt seh dat mal nicht so eng.
> ich weiss schon das ich manchmal recht wirr schreibe,werd mir mühe geben und es vorm abschicken nochmal lesen.
> so und nun punkt.
> 
> ...



Na ja, wir haben ne eigene Saftpresse!:q
Und was da dann raus kommt, wird in Fässer gefüllt und aus Diesen dann weiter in Flaschen...
So kann man dann auch relativ genau feststellen, wieviel Saft gepresst worden ist!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Papsi, Chris und Dirk,

@andy und chris
2 Flaschen pro Person.......|rolleyes|rolleyes
Petri zu den Platten und weiterhin viel Erfolg und viel Spaß.

@Dirk
Bist Du Nebenerwerbs-Entsafter, oder seid ihr immer so durstig..
|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih,na das ja ne feine sache.
aber warte mal,hatten wir uns da nicht schonmal an der ostsee drüber unterhalten.
da war doch irgend was mit deinem schwiegervater,ich glaub das war das.


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Plan von meiner Seite ist:
> 
> Anreise am Freitag, Samstag Kuttertour und Sonntag nach dem Frühstück zurück.
> Vorrangig ist die Kuttertour und gemütliches Beisammensein.
> ...




jo,hört sich gut an.
müssen ja auch nicht freitag schon so tief ins glas schauen,reicht ja wenn wir das nach der kuttertour machen.
also,49 euro fürs we unterkunft +35 euro kuttertour oder wie ist der stand der dinge?


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Papsi, Chris und Dirk,
> 
> @andy und chris
> 2 Flaschen pro Person.......|rolleyes|rolleyes
> ...




Guuuden Lolland Ralf!:m

Nee, kein Nebenerwerbs-, sondern nur Hobbyentsafter!
Und außerdem teilt sich das ja auch auf 5 Familien auf...

War einfach ein sauschöner Samstag!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,hört sich gut an.
> müssen ja auch nicht freitag schon so tief ins glas schauen,reicht ja wenn wir das nach der kuttertour machen.
> also,49 euro fürs we unterkunft +35 euro kuttertour oder wie ist der stand der dinge?



Über den Preis der Kuttertour bin ich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Aber Andy hat wohl mal 35 Euro erwähnt.
Eine FW, belegt mit 2 Personen kostet 49 Euro incl. Frühstück.
Bei Einzelbelegung würde es 36 Euro kosten.
Sollte es eine ungerade Zahl werden, sollte es wohl kein Problem sein, wenn wir die Gesamtsumme durch die Übernachter teilen.
Somit wäre der Einzelbeleger nicht in den Ar... gekniffen.
Momentaner Stand sind 7 Personen.
Ralf,Jonas,Olli,Celler,Andy,Tom und Chris....
Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, bitte melden.
Ich warte mit dem Buchen noch bis Mittwoch, werde aber mal weiterforschen, ob es nicht Ferienhäuser in der Nähe gibt.
Würde die Ü-Kosten erheblich senken und Frühstück selbermachen ist ja auch nicht die Welt.

#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> mensch,jetzt seh dat mal nicht so eng.




Nö, tun wir nicht. |supergri
Is ja nur Spass|bla: Schreib weiter, wie Dir der Schnabel gewachsen ist, solange der Sinn klar ist.

Und mach Dir um unseren Augenherpes mal keine Sorgen, wir zahlen ja nicht umsonst Krankenkassenbeiträge:m


----------



## Macker (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
Wir waren ja nun Gestern mit der Nordland los 18 mann 58 Fisch 
der Größte Dorsch war ein 70iger bei den 58 Fischen waren 17 Dorsche und 11 Wittels Ü20 der Rest Platten bis 40cm.
Ach ja 2 Nicht fänger hatten wir auch(Ich brauche keine wattis).
War ne schöne Tour nur ca 10 min Nieselregen sonst trocken mit ca 1Std Sonne.
Wattis hatten wir bei Wiebke bestellt wurden morgens  in empfang genommen Top Frisch guter Preis 20ct/Stk immer zu 50 Verpackt.
Wiebke hat sich echt Mühe gegeben und alle bekannten Stellen abgefahren,aber es hat sich gezeigt das mann ohne Naturköder im Augenblick nicht los braucht der beste Platten angler hatte 12Stk. Aber Dank des Köderservice war das ja auch kein Problem.
Also wir Fahren jetzt wieder am 04.11. mit der Blauort aber bei Größeren Gruppen gehen wir Immer wieder gerne auf die Nordland.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@macker
na dann mal petri,hört sich ja schonmal für den start in die saison richtig gut an.

@tom
alles klar,wenn du das sagst.
ich werd mir trotzdem mal bisschen mehr mühe geben ;-)
will hier ja nicht die rechtsschreib null darstellen.

@ralf
wollte tom nicht nur bis samstag bleiben?
wie machen wir das dann mit dem bezahlen?
meinst nicht es ist besser wenn du erst die kohle einsammelst und dann buchst,nicht das es nachher probs zwecks bezahlung gibt.


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @macker
> na dann mal petri,hört sich ja schonmal für den start in die saison richtig gut an.
> 
> Ich schließe mich an.Petri#6
> ...



Berechtigte Frage|kopfkrat Wie in jedem Hotel? Checkout is paing time? Oder Vorkasse?


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Berechtigte Frage|kopfkrat Wie in jedem Hotel? Checkout is paing time? Oder Vorkasse?




hmm,jetzt hab ich mich so darauf eingestellt das du für alle zahlst.
und nun?wie bitte soll ich jetzt 49 euro auf treiben.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @ralf
> wollte tom nicht nur bis samstag bleiben?
> wie machen wir das dann mit dem bezahlen?
> meinst nicht es ist besser wenn du erst die kohle einsammelst und dann buchst,nicht das es nachher probs zwecks bezahlung gibt.



Wer nicht zahlt, auch wenn er ganz kurzfristig absagt, wird auf der MFT-Abschlußtour nicht angeln können.
Denn in so kurzer Zeit verheilen 2 gebrochene Schienbeine nicht....
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
Bin übrigens noch in Verhandlungen betreffend zweier anderer Ferienwohnungen. Dort würden wir pro Person 34 Euro zahlen,
incl. Endreinigung. Allerdings ohne Frühstück und bei 7 Personen.
Sollte noch eine 8te Person dazukommen, würden wir nur noch
29,50 Euro pro Person bezahlen.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,jetzt hab ich mich so darauf eingestellt das du für alle zahlst.
> und nun?wie bitte soll ich jetzt 49 euro auf treiben.



Wenn wir das ganze MFT-Team für 49 €uronen ein ganzes Wochenende unterbringen können, zahl ich die Zeche gern. #6


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Bin übrigens noch in Verhandlungen betreffend zweier anderer Ferienwohnungen. Dort würden wir pro Person 34 Euro zahlen,
> incl. Endreinigung. Allerdings ohne Frühstück und bei 7 Personen.
> Sollte noch eine 8te Person dazukommen, würden wir nur noch
> 29,50 Euro pro Person bezahlen.
> ...



Iss ja goil, je mehr wir werden, um so billiger wird`s. Wenn wir also das ganze AB zusammen kriegen, bekommt jeder noch etwas Kohle für den Heimweg.:vik:


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wer nicht zahlt, auch wenn er ganz kurzfristig absagt, wird auf der MFT-Abschlußtour nicht angeln können.
> Denn in so kurzer Zeit verheilen 2 gebrochene Schienbeine nicht....
> :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> Bin übrigens noch in Verhandlungen betreffend zweier anderer Ferienwohnungen. Dort würden wir pro Person 34 Euro zahlen,
> ...




naja das hört sich doch wunderbar an.
also 36 fürs ganze we...

zu der anderen geschichte,will einfach nur missverständnissen aus dem weg gehen.
du weisst bestimmt selber wie das ist wenn man sich auf andere verlässt.
ich habe damit schlechte erfahrung gemacht und deswegen ,immer erst kohle und dann buchung


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kleine Anmerkung,

bitte nicht hauen, aber mein bebilderter Bericht wird noch 1-2 Tage dauern.
Hab leider auch keine vernünftige Ausrede, aber hatte immer andere Sachen zu tun und nicht so den richtigen Antrieb.
Vielleicht sollte ich morgen mal nen Drink nehmen und dann schnurrt es.

Ralf

#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf,

also ich kann mit einem ehrlichen "Hab heute kein Bock" absolut leben 
Lieber als irgend ein "keine Zeit Geschwafel" :q


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung,
> 
> bitte nicht hauen, aber mein bebilderter Bericht wird noch 1-2 Tage dauern.
> Hab leider auch keine vernünftige Ausrede, aber hatte immer andere Sachen zu tun und nicht so den richtigen Antrieb.
> ...




naja es läuft ja nicht weg und du bist nicht ausser welt ;-)


----------



## caddel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Deerns und Jungs,

hab mal ne kleine Meldung für Euch.

Am Freitag dem 17.10.2008 war Tagung vom VDSF in Lübeck.

Eins der Haupthemen war der Dorschbestand in der Ostsee.

Um dafür zu sorgen das sich der Bestand erholt, wird angestrebt das Schonmass auf 45 cm zu erhöhen.

Mal sehen was daraus wird.

Gruß
caddel


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Moin Deerns und Jungs,
> 
> hab mal ne kleine Meldung für Euch.
> 
> ...



Moin Caddel,

Kann ich mit um. Mein PMM liegt bei größer 50cm.#h


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Caddel,
> 
> Kann ich mit um. Mein PMM liegt bei größer 50cm.#h




ach deswegen kommst du immer ohne fisch von den kuttertouren...

@caddel
kann mich dem nur anschliessen,hätte da keine einwände.
das ding sind eben die fischer an sich,wir einzelnen angler fischen die ostsee nicht leer.


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach deswegen kommst du immer ohne fisch von den kuttertouren...



Zieh  die Birne ein....


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Zieh  die Birne ein....


:q:q:q

komm,hangman spielen ;-)


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> komm,hangman spielen ;-)



Ich komme   :l


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich komme   :l



erst soll ich mich ducken und nun kommst du?
mach kein scheiss,so war das nicht gemeint,was sollen die anderen denken die hier mit lesen :q:k:l


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> erst soll ich mich ducken und nun kommst du?
> mach kein scheiss,so war das nicht gemeint,was sollen die anderen denken die hier mit lesen :q:k:l



Wer Tom kennt, weiß was er denken soll.......
Matze laß Dich nicht in den Sumpf mit reinziehen.....|rolleyes

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wer Tom kennt, weiß was er denken soll.......
> Matze laß Dich nicht in den Sumpf mit reinziehen.....|rolleyes
> 
> #h#h#h#h



achso,es ist ein bekanntes tehma.
dat wusste ich nicht.
mensch tom warum hab ich da auf unseren treffen noch nichts von mitgekriegt :k


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, stell mal neues Rätsel rein, habe fertich#h


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich komme   :l



Muddu Gesäß schnell zurück ziehen:l


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, stell mal neues Rätsel rein, habe fertich#h




man,man,man...
naja ich muss mir wohl mehr mühe geben...


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muddu Gesäß schnell zurück ziehen:l




ne ich steh drauf,deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben,schade das ich es bei unseren treffen nicht wusste  :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ne ich steh drauf,deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben,schade das ich es bei unseren treffen nicht wusste  :q



Soll ich für Euch zwei beiden Süßen eine gemeinsame Switte
in Wismar vormerken.......:l:l:l:k:k

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Will er mich voppen? Kerl|rolleyes

Ich hatte alle acht:m


----------



## HD4ever (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geil ! 
endlich endlich endlich hab ich meine Edelstahl - Downrigger und Rutenhalterdingens in den Händen nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit |bla:
nun geit dat bald los ! :vik:
schönen Abend noch an alle ................


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Will er mich voppen? Kerl|rolleyes
> 
> Ich hatte alle acht:m




;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> geil !
> endlich endlich endlich hab ich meine Edelstahl - Downrigger und Rutenhalterdingens in den Händen nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit |bla:
> nun geit dat bald los ! :vik:
> schönen Abend noch an alle ................




na siehtse,hoffentlich hat sich die warterei gelohnt.
ist das ne sonderanfertigung gewesen?
hättest mir auch mal was rüber schicken können,ich bin da auch erfahren auf dem metallverarbeitungsgebiet.

@nemles 
:k:l


#y

#g


----------



## nemles (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na siehtse,hoffentlich hat sich die warterei gelohnt.
> ist das ne sonderanfertigung gewesen?
> hättest mir auch mal was rüber schicken können,ich bin da auch erfahren auf dem metallverarbeitungsgebiet.
> 
> ...



Den HIV/HSV leg Dir mal gehackt. Aber ich gebe nicht auf...


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Den HIV/HSV leg Dir mal gehackt. Aber ich gebe nicht auf...



hä?...


----------



## Ute (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*






@ nemles

Habe geübt


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ute Du kannst keine im AB angehängten Bilder in einen Beitrag einstellen.

Entweder externer Speicherplatz oder ein Link zu dem Beitrag mit dem Anhang.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na siehtse,hoffentlich hat sich die warterei gelohnt.
> ist das ne sonderanfertigung gewesen?
> 
> nun ja - klar wurde das für mein Boot angepasst ... aber normal geht das auch fixer - wenn derjenige der das anfertigt auchn büschn in die Puschen kommt :m


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> celler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > na siehtse,hoffentlich hat sich die warterei gelohnt.
> ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze,

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf
na jut geschlafen?
hast du auch noch urlaub?


----------



## celler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal ne frage am rande,hat einer ne ahnung  wo ich diese teleskopstangen her kriege?
hab mir mein brandungsdreibein selber gebaut und brauch nur noch diese stangen.
sollten zum ausziehen sein ca 2 m.
im wohnmobil fachgeschäft kosten die dinger (2stk) 50 euro.


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin gesagt


@ nemles

was für'n Glück, das es heute nicht geklapt hat...

Hier saut es ohne Ende...#q


----------



## nemles (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Moin gesagt
> 
> ...



Hier hat es gerade aufgehört. 
Hat geschifft, als wenn der Himmel sich ausweinen wollte.

Moin erstmal#h

Dann ist heute mal Haus/Schuppenarbeit angesagt.


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Schuppenarbeit angesagt



Das kenn ich ,:q die vollen Bierflaschen in die Leergutabteilung bringen


----------



## celler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle die heut nacht nicht viel gepennt haben und natürlich auch an den rest ;-)


----------



## djoerni (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin matze!


----------



## celler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen djoerni.
mensch das man nochmal was von dir hört.
sonst alles klar bei dirß
wat macht dein car,hoffe es ist alles gut gegangen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moin" gerufen...#h


----------



## djoerni (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk!

alles gutgegangen. liege mit grippe im bett. und bei euch?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin dirk!
> 
> alles gutgegangen. liege mit grippe im bett. und bei euch?




Oh übelst!

War bei uns auch im Umlauf, doch wir sind nochmal davon gekommen...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## celler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih,dat nicht gut.
dann mal schnell gute besserung gewünscht


----------



## djoerni (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muss bis samstag wieder fit sein. fahre mit meiner freundin ne woche nach danske.


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ djoerni


> liege mit grippe im bett


|kopfkrat wie hast du schon wieder ne neue :q..

gute bESSERUNG #6


----------



## nemles (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> |kopfkrat wie hast du schon wieder ne neue :q..




Heißt Angina, die Kleine


----------



## HD4ever (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da sind sie ... :vik:
noch nen paar Kleinigkeiten, dann sticht HD4ever wieder in See zur Groß-Silberjagd :k
ich hoffe das Maßband ist ausreichend wenn ich damit dann vor Rügen kreuze ... |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schick schick Jörg! Meine neuen DR sollten in den nächsten 
Tagen hier aufschlagen und dann gehts erstmal in die Halle zum basteln :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> da sind sie ... :vik:
> noch nen paar Kleinigkeiten, dann sticht HD4ever wieder in See zur Groß-Silberjagd :k
> ich hoffe das Maßband ist ausreichend wenn ich damit dann vor Rügen kreuze ... |rolleyes




Geil!

Dann können ja jetzt die diggen Laxe kommen!


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ICH WILL AUCH NACH RÜGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ne mal im ernst,schicke DR.Ich hab´s bei mir einmal ausprobiert und bin immer noch nicht ganz sicher,was ich davon halten soll,ist mir irgendwie zu umständlich.

Ach,habe auch gelesen das du Boxen zum einbauen suchst.Fahr mal zu Niemeyer,die haben welche,die hab ich auch bei mir eingebaut,sind tip top.
Es passen genau drei Planoboxen XXL und einmal S rein.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab schon ne box bekommen ausm boote forum .... 
43x30x22cm für 20 EUR


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> muss bis samstag wieder fit sein. fahre mit meiner freundin ne woche nach danske.



...hast ja garnicht erzählt?!?! ..wo fahrt ihr hin?


----------



## Torsk1 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schaut gut aus Jörg:m

Die Downrigger hast du auch an der richtigen Stelle angebracht, das gefiel mir gut auf Hans seinem Boot#h


----------



## djoerni (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@papa

hatte dir doch neulich erzählt das wir nach lökken nähe hirtshals fahren. wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## HD4ever (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus Jörg:m
> 
> Die Downrigger hast du auch an der richtigen Stelle angebracht, das gefiel mir gut auf Hans seinem Boot#h




hab ich mir auch gedacht als ich die Bilder gesehen habe :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kaum sind die Banausen in Danske,schon ist hier Ruhe

@Tom,
die Rute hab ich wieder Pikobello sauber bekommen und laut Carsten(Brassenwürger),soll die mal an die 700DM gekostet haben,also für mich hat sich die Tour gelohnt.


----------



## nemles (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Kaum sind die Banausen in Danske,schon ist hier Ruhe
> 
> @Tom,
> die Rute hab ich wieder Pikobello sauber bekommen und laut Carsten(Brassenwürger),soll die mal an die 700DM gekostet haben,also für mich hat sich die Tour gelohnt.



Tja, die haben den ganzen Tag nix anderes als Angeln im Kopp.:q

Feine Nummer mit der Peitsche. Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6
Schade, das die Rolle schon so angefressen war, aber das läßt sich verschmerzen.


Hab mir bei Baltic in H-Town meine Pike noch neu beringen lassen. Hat mich unglaubliche 3,95€uronen gekostet  Nu isse wieder wie neu.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach,teurer ist das garnicht,na dann werd ich das auch mal machen lassen,meine ringe sind auch nicht mehr die besten,shize salzwasser.

und sonst,nichts mehr los hier?
wurde schonmal bisschen mehr geschrieben :-(


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

wollen wir dem Fischkoop ein Ständchen bringen........:


#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Fischkoop

Alles Gute und Gesundheit zum 52 Geburtstag...

Dann haben die Platten und die Stachler ja heute mal ne Ruhepause...

|birthday:|birthday:|schild-g|schild-g

#g|laola::#2:|jump:


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> wollen wir dem Fischkoop ein Ständchen bringen........:
> 
> ...



Moin Ralf |wavey:
Micha ist zwar so einiges gewöhnt und kann eine Menge ab, aber wenn ich anfange zu singen :v


----------



## nemles (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ohne Gesang:

|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:|schild-g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und sonst,nichts mehr los hier?
> wurde schonmal bisschen mehr geschrieben :-(



@Matze

hatte gestern ab Mittag Lesetag. Wollte eigentlich mehr schreiben, aber ab mittag hab ich mich auf's Sofa gelegt und Tee mit Honig geschlabbert.
Irgendwie is bei mir so'n grippaler Infekt im Anflug.
Deshalb werde ich jetzt Töchterchens Zimmer streichen und ab heute mittag wieder aufs Sofa.
Gestern ging trotz Aspirin, ab mittag, nichts mehr so richtig.
Allerdings habe ich angefangen, Bilder für ein Album zusammengestellt.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralf |wavey:
> Micha ist zwar so einiges gewöhnt und kann eine Menge ab, aber wenn ich anfange zu singen :v




Wenn ich anfange zu singen, ist Micha Suizid gefährdet..
Dann geht er freiwillig zu seinen Platten Freunden...

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, werde nu mal die Farbrolle schwingen, damit mein Urlaub auch sinnvoll ausgefüllt ist..|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Wünsche allen einen schönen Vormittag, werde wohl ab heute mittag wieder schreibseln....


Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ihr 2
@ralf
hmm,das ja nicht so schön,urlaub und dann krank.
ist aber meistens so,man wird das ganze jahr nicht krank und genau wenn man urlaub hat gehts los.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der micha hat schon ne pn gekriegt aber hier auch nochmal |birthday:


----------



## nemles (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen ihr 2
> @ralf
> hmm,das ja nicht so schön,urlaub und dann krank.
> ist aber meistens so,man wird das ganze jahr nicht krank und genau wenn man urlaub hat gehts los.



Wem sagst Du das...schnief...

Gleich wird es hell und dann gehts weiter an Schuppenaa...Schuppenbau.:m


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das hört sich ja bei euch alles recht stressig an.
man jut das ich noch keine verpflichtungen hab.
ich werd mir gleich ein schönes regal bzw schönes plätzchen für meine angelklamotten fertig machen.
wenn ihr nicht soweit weg wohnen würdet,würde ich euch ja mit rat und ...ne nicht tat ;-)zur seite stehen und feierabend biechen schlürffen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr verrückten zu hause gebliebenden#h

natürlich auch von mir meinen allerherzlichsten glückwunsch zum geburtstag micha  |birthday:|laola:|birthday:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na das hört sich ja bei euch alles recht stressig an.
> man jut das ich noch keine verpflichtungen hab.
> ich werd mir gleich ein schönes regal bzw schönes plätzchen für meine angelklamotten fertig machen.
> wenn ihr nicht soweit weg wohnen würdet,würde ich euch ja mit rat und ...ne nicht tat ;-)zur seite stehen und feierabend biechen schlürffen




War ne gute Idee von Tom, bis zum Hellwerden zu warten.
Werde ich auch machen.
Oder wir fangen gleich mit dem Feierabend (Bierchen) an..

Betreffend Wismar Übernachtung.
Wir werden die FW am Alten Hafen nehmen, da dort eine Gefriertruhe zur Verfügung steht.
Also FW für 2 Personen pro Nacht 49 Euro, incl. Frühstück.
Könnt Euch ja schon mal überlegen, wer mit wem Kuscheln möchte.
Das mit der Zahlung kläre ich dann heute nachmittag mit dem Vermieter.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Könnt Euch ja schon mal überlegen, wer mit wem Kuscheln möchte.
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h




:k TOM :l


----------



## nemles (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:vik:|rotwerden


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja, die haben den ganzen Tag nix anderes als Angeln im Kopp.:q
> 
> Feine Nummer mit der Peitsche. Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6




@Tom

SM oder wie ??????;+;+;+;+

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Von mir natürlich auch die besten Glückwünsche an das saualte Geburtstagsferkel!:m

Mach dir nen richtig schönen Tag Micha!

|schild-g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Ralf!:m

Haste noch Urlaub, oder biste auch schon wieder auf der Schaffe?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Ralf!:m
> 
> Haste noch Urlaub, oder biste auch schon wieder auf der Schaffe?




Habe diese Woche noch Urlaub.


#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!#h
> 
> Von mir natürlich auch die besten Glückwünsche an das saualte Geburtstagsferkel!:m
> 
> ...



Moin Micha

|birthday: da schließ ich mich mal gepflegt an :m   |birthday: 

wieder ein Jahr jünger :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dänemark-mft-fraktion,


wie war eure Ausbeute gestern Abend?
Ging was?
Gibbet vielleicht ein paar Bilder???|wavey:


Mir hat der Fischmann gestern meine Platten geliefert!
Werden Freitag zubereitet.

Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle die neu dazu gestossen sind.

zimmerbelegung?
muss ich allein schlafen?

@ralf
feierabend bierchen passt jetzt,werd mal im keller gucken ob wir noch eins oder zwei .......
haben,hatte ja nachtschicht,von daher passts ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Habe diese Woche noch Urlaub.
> 
> 
> #h#h#h




Oh Mann, ihr habt doch Alle mehr als 30 Tage/Jahr, oder???

Ich will auch!

Hab nur noch vier Tage für dies Jahr über.#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
leider kein Fisch gestern überzeugen können, wir ham gesponnen das die Finger bluteten, gleich gehts zum Plattenterror auffe Mole :vik: nu aber erstmal Frühstücken

Bis später
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> leider kein Fisch gestern überzeugen können, wir ham gesponnen das die Finger bluteten, gleich gehts zum Plattenterror auffe Mole :vik: nu aber erstmal Frühstücken
> 
> Bis später
> Chris




Ich wär auch Hölle neidisch geworden, wenn ihr grad beim ersten Versuch ne Meerforelle auf die Schuppen gelegt hättet!!!


Lasst's euch schmecken.
Schönen Gruss in die Runde!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich wär auch Hölle neidisch geworden, wenn ihr grad beim ersten Versuch ne Meerforelle auf die Schuppen gelegt hättet!!!
> 
> 
> Lasst's euch schmecken.
> Schönen Gruss in die Runde!:m




was heißt erster versuch |bigeyes du weist wohl nich wieviel würfe ich schon hinter mir habe|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wir sind denn mal wech platten schnappen |wavey:

denn mal bis heut abend

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zimmerbelegung?
muss ich allein schlafen?


@Matze
Chris ist doch auch noch ohne Kuschelpartner...:m:m
Werde mal im Hotel nachfragen, ob eine FW evtl. mir 3 Personen belegt werden kann, da Sohnemann ja praktisch noch ein Kind ist.:q:q


#h#h#h


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dürfte doch normalerweise auch kein prob sein.
er kann ja zwischen den beiden grossen schlafen;-)


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Geburtstagskopp
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all


auch hier 

Danke schön #6 #6 #6

der zweiundfünfziger #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> dürfte doch normalerweise auch kein prob sein.
> er kann ja zwischen den beiden grossen schlafen;-)




Ist eigentlich auch kein Problem, sollte aber offiziell sein.
Habe auch schon angefragt, ob ein 14 jähriger zusätzlich in einem der Appartements schlafen könnte, aber Flexibilität scheint in dem Hotel ein Fremdwort zu sein.
Obwohl ich mehrfach betont habe, dass es sich um 3 oder 4 Ferienwohnungen handelt, habe ich vorhin ein Angebot für 1 FW für 2 Personen und zusätzlich für einen 14 jährigen ein Angebot als Einzelnutzung erhalten.
Habe nochmals geantwortet, mal sehen, ob es dort Leute gibt, die weiter als von der Wand bis zur Tapete denken können.

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Habe nochmals geantwortet, mal sehen, ob es dort Leute gibt, die weiter als von der Wand bis zur Tapete denken können.
> 
> #h#h#h



Du verlangst aber auch viel... Da ist schließlich noch Leim dazwischen:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du verlangst aber auch viel... Da ist schließlich noch Leim dazwischen:m



Ich Dussel aber auch, dass hab ich natürlich nicht bedacht..
Wismarer Leim scheint teilweise ziemlich hinderlich zu sein.
Lieber garnicht vermieten, als ein kleines Entgegenkommen.
#q#q#q

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Brauchst Du verbale Unterstützung? Ich kann Ostdeutsch|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brauchst Du verbale Unterstützung? Ich kann Ostdeutsch|rolleyes



Mal sehen, wie die Antwort auf meine letzte Anfrage ausfällt.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guts Nächtle,
bis morgen früh.....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie die Antwort auf meine letzte Anfrage ausfällt.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h





MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle,
> bis morgen früh.....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




Ups, muß ja frustrierend gewesen sein|kopfkrat

Guuds Nächtle. Bis morgen|wavey:


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Brauchst Du verbale Unterstützung? Ich kann Ostdeutsch|rolleyes


 

und der andy auch |supergri


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf.
na zimmer gestern noch fertig gekriegt und eine einigung mit dem fewo vermieter?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Leude!|wavey:

Mööönsch, wat is dat noch so finster morgens...|rolleyes

Dabei werden doch erst am WE die Uhren umgestellt!|bigeyes


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Schatz :l,
und dann noch so ein gemeiner Nebel...#d


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinse ihr 2.
dat kannst laut sagen,obwohl,warte mal..mir scheint gerade voll die sonne auf die birne.
aber trotzdem nach dem we wäre es jetzt erst 7.45 uhr.


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nochmal Moin Matze #h


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kennen wir uns oder haben wir uns schonmal gesehen ;-)
nein spass.
gib mal ruhig den ein oder anderen euro für mich mit aus,dirk hat da bestimmt nichts gegen.
könnt noch ne brandungsrute gebrauche,dirk weiss welche ;-)


----------



## Liz261280 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|bla:
Mal sehen was ich für dich finde...

Ich bin denn mal wech, ne...
Bis denne |wavey:


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ;-)

viel spass...
bis denne


----------



## Fischmansfriend (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> da sind sie ... :vik:
> noch nen paar Kleinigkeiten, dann sticht HD4ever wieder in See zur Groß-Silberjagd :k
> ich hoffe das Maßband ist ausreichend wenn ich damit dann vor Rügen kreuze ... |rolleyes


 
Moin, das sieht ja gut aus!
und wann geht es wieder los?
Ich bin am Samstag in Gro Bro und habe "Gäste" dabei (Kunden)
hast Du da vielleicht einen Tip für mich?
z.B. die GPS Daten von der Schüttstelle. ich hab nämlich keinen blassen Schimmer, wo die ist.....
oder was Richtung Dahmeshöved?


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schreib ihm mal ne pn,er liest hier nicht so oft


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin ralf.
> na zimmer gestern noch fertig gekriegt und eine einigung mit dem fewo vermieter?




Endlich hat es geklappt. Plötzlich geht es doch, dass Sohnemann
als 3te Person in einer der FW mitübernachtet.
Werde jetzt für folgende Leute buchen:

Andy und Tom :k:l:l
Chris und Celler :m:m
Ralf, Olli und Jonas #6#6

3 Appartements.
Freitag bis Sonntag, je Person 49 Euro incl. Frühstück.
Tiefkühltruhen stehen zur freien Verfügung.

www.hotel-am-alten-hafen.de

Ralf
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ute (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöchen ihr alle.

Mir ist gestern die Reißleine von meinem Motor, Evinrude 6 PS, gerissen. Hat zufälliger einer von Euch so eine oder weiß wo ich eine her bekomme. War auch schon in der Werkstatt damit. Die haben keine.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fast fertig !!! :m
fehlen nur noch die Sitzkisten mit EInbaukästen und dann die Drehstühle oben drauf, dann greif ich richtig an auffer Ostsee  |bla:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow Jörg!

Das ist echt superschick geworden dein Boot!#6

Immer ne Handvoll Wasser unterm Kiel!!!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schick Jörg! Und einen Bootsmann hast Du ja auch schon rekrutiert


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallöchen ihr alle.
> 
> Mir ist gestern die Reißleine von meinem Motor, Evinrude 6 PS, gerissen. Hat zufälliger einer von Euch so eine oder weiß wo ich eine her bekomme. War auch schon in der Werkstatt damit. Die haben keine.



Moin Ute,

stell mal ein paar Daten und ein Bild von dem Motor ein.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallöchen ihr alle.
> Mir ist gestern die Reißleine von meinem Motor, Evinrude 6 PS, gerissen.




vielleicht kannst *hier* im Boote-Forum mal nachfragen, da fndet sich bestimmt einer der helfen kann ...


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih,echt feines boot.
da kann man nur spass mit auf der see haben ...


----------



## Ute (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier mal die Daten vom Motor:


----------



## Ute (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@  HD4ever

Mensch, hast du jetzt ein super tolles Boot. Sieht aus wie neu.
Hast die verdammt viel Mühe geben. Da kann das rausfahren ja nur Spaß bringen, egal ob die Fische beißen oder nicht. 
Wow


----------



## Ute (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> vielleicht kannst *hier* im Boote-Forum mal nachfragen, da fndet sich bestimmt einer der helfen kann ...




Habe Probleme mit dem Anmelden.
Versuche ich aber gleich noch mal.


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schau mal in dem anderen thread.
es müsste auch eine ganz normal reissleine gehen.
da brauchst meines erachtens nach nichts neues.
musst eben bzw dein mechaniker muss eben flexibel sein.
dann geht das auch .


----------



## Ute (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> schau mal in dem anderen thread.
> es müsste auch eine ganz normal reissleine gehen.
> da brauchst meines erachtens nach nichts neues.
> musst eben bzw dein mechaniker muss eben flexibel sein.
> dann geht das auch .



Der hatte eine viel zu dicke Reißleine.
Werde dann mal morgen in einer Rasenmäherwerkstatt nachfragen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ute,
mal ne Frage,warst du auf See oder noch am Strand als das Seil riss?

Zum ersetzen des Seils,würde ich auch eher zu einem Rasenmäherdoktor fahren,denn deine bummeligen 6PS brauchen ja nicht so ein dickes Seil.
Habe mal eben bei meinem 40PS gemessen,da sind das 8-10mm,also sollten bei deir schon um die 4-6mm reichen.Wenn alle Stränge reißen und du kein Seil bekommen solltest,fahr in einen Raifeisenmarkt und hol dir eine der Wäscheleinen,aber nicht die Weißen sonder diese,naja,wie soll ich die Farbe beschreiben,graubraunen?? Also die ohne Dehnung.


----------



## nemles (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ute, der Tip von Peter ist nicht schlecht. Lass Dir das Seil aber von einem Fachkundigem einziehen. Das Ganze muß unter der richtigen Vorspannung eingelegt werden, ansonsten hast Du nicht lange Freude damit.

Und das Ding auffem Wasser nicht mehr ankriegen ist auch nicht so der Hit.|bigeyes


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja die vorspannung ist ja nur da damit sich das seil allein wieder einzeiht.
schau doch einfach mal im i-net nach wie man das seil an dem motor wechselt.bzw wieviel mal du das rad rum drehen musst bevor du die schnur vorn einhängen kannst.
sowas wird es hier im netz bestimmt geben.


----------



## celler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann sag ich hier mal juten morgen mein hangman top löser und liebster ich kenn mich gut mit der ddr von damals aus kumpel  ;-)
ich brauch übrigens mal wieder ein neues.
kartoffelvollerntemaschine ;-)


----------



## nemles (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ups, bist ja schon wach #h

Okay, ich stell mal ein Neues rein  :q


----------



## celler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wach,schon?
hab noch garnicht geschlafen,hatte doch nachtschicht die woche ;-)

hast auch mal eine herausvorderung für mich?
sag mal was machst du eigentlich nächstes we?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gesacht!#h


----------



## Ute (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Ute,
> mal ne Frage,warst du auf See oder noch am Strand als das Seil riss?
> 
> Zum ersetzen des Seils,würde ich auch eher zu einem Rasenmäherdoktor fahren,denn deine bummeligen 6PS brauchen ja nicht so ein dickes Seil.
> Habe mal eben bei meinem 40PS gemessen,da sind das 8-10mm,also sollten bei deir schon um die 4-6mm reichen.Wenn alle Stränge reißen und du kein Seil bekommen solltest,fahr in einen Raifeisenmarkt und hol dir eine der Wäscheleinen,aber nicht die Weißen sonder diese,naja,wie soll ich die Farbe beschreiben,graubraunen?? Also die ohne Dehnung.



Ist natürlich auf See passiert.
Mussten uns abschleppen lassen. 
Hatte so lange mit einem roten Deckel gewunken, bis eine anderes Boot zu uns kam. Hatte etwas gedauert, aber es hatte geklappt. Konnte auch kaum noch die Arme hoch halten.

Es ist ein ganz schön dünnes Seil.


----------



## Ute (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch erst aml guten Morgen gesagt. ^^


----------



## celler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirk und ute.

@ute
wat ist denn jetzt ,hast den motor bzw das seilzuggehäuse schon auseinander?
einfach mal reinschauen und dann ruhig ne nummer dickeres seil nehemn.


----------



## Ute (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin dirk und ute.
> 
> @ute
> wat ist denn jetzt ,hast den motor bzw das seilzuggehäuse schon auseinander?
> einfach mal reinschauen und dann ruhig ne nummer dickeres seil nehemn.




Seil ist da.
Wenn mein kleiner Sohn mir ein paar ruhige Minuten schenkt, werde ich es mal einfädeln. ^^


----------



## Ute (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Seil ist nu drin. Und Motor lief auch.
Nu wird aber das Seil nicht mehr ganz reingezogen.


----------



## nemles (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Seil ist nu drin. Und Motor lief auch.
> Nu wird aber das Seil nicht mehr ganz reingezogen.



Mein Reden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2236358&postcount=17887


----------



## Ute (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dies kann ich leider erst Montag wieder in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Und dies kann ich leider erst Montag wieder in Angriff nehmen.



Wenn ich jetzt noch die Beschreibeung zum einziehen eines Starterseils schreiben könnte,würde ich mich nächste Woche in der FH Berliner Tor einschreiben.
Diesen Vorgen dir zu beschreiben ist mir zu kompliziert zu schreiben.Wenn ich um die Ecke leben würde,würde ich mal eben rum kommen und das machen.Durfte das vor zwei Wochen öfter machen als ich wollte,mein Einachsschlepper hatte da seine Probleme.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Tom, Peter und Dirk
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Ute (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch die Beschreibeung zum einziehen eines Starterseils schreiben könnte,würde ich mich nächste Woche in der FH Berliner Tor einschreiben.
> Diesen Vorgen dir zu beschreiben ist mir zu kompliziert zu schreiben.Wenn ich um die Ecke leben würde,würde ich mal eben rum kommen und das machen.Durfte das vor zwei Wochen öfter machen als ich wollte,mein Einachsschlepper hatte da seine Probleme.




Schade, schade.
Aber auch dieses Problem werde ich lösen können. 
Gute Nacht  ihr alle.


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach und Nacht,
muß morgen wieder um sechs raus,also noch nen Augenblick und dann inne Falle.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Tach und Nacht,
> muß morgen wieder um sechs raus,also noch nen Augenblick und dann inne Falle.



Schönen, tiefen Schlaf und schönes Wochenende.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das WE werde ich weder endspannt noch auf der Hanseboot verbringen,denn ein Kumpel brauch Hilfe beim Dachdecken,also bin ich das WE erstmal voll eingespannt.Die Dachfläche seines Hauses ist die Fläche von einm Bauernhaus+Anbau,schwer zu Schätzen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt werd ich in die Heia,
Nacht Jungs


----------



## nemles (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Toll, das sagst Du erst jetzt, nachdem ich mir beim Dachdecken die halbe Hand weggebohrt habe|bla:

Morgen ist mein Schuppen fertich|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Toll, das sagst Du erst jetzt, nachdem ich mir beim Dachdecken die halbe Hand weggebohrt habe|bla:
> 
> Morgen ist mein Schuppen fertich|wavey:




Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Zimmer bei mir ist auch fertig, Schwiegermutter wird es ab morgen für 7 Tage nutzen....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mooooin MFT,

so Ihr Landratten, Kaffee ist gekocht, Brötchen geschmiert und Auto gepackt es geht los...
Jetzt nur noch auf meine Bootsratte Knutemann gewartet und dann geht ab an die Kyste :q


----------



## Ute (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:Moin alle zusammen |wavey:






MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Zimmer bei mir ist auch fertig, Schwiegermutter wird es ab morgen für 7 Tage nutzen....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




Und wir fangen mit dem auseinander nehmen jetzt erst an. Von Ferienwohnung 1 wird das Badezimmer neu gemacht. Die letzten Gäste waren nicht die besten Gäste. Die haben wohl nie im Bad gelüftet. In den 10 Tagen haben die ganz gut Schimmel gezüchtet. Nu kommt das Holz raus und es wird gefliest.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ute,

da kommt bei Euch ja auch keine Langeweile auf.......

#h#h#h


----------



## Ute (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf,

nee, die kommt uns nie besuchen. 

Werde mich jetzt mal anziehen und dann wollen wir frühstücken.
Und ich kann leider nicht aus Waser.#q 
 Das tut weh. :c:c


----------



## nemles (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mooooin MFT,
> 
> so Ihr Landratten, Kaffee ist gekocht, Brötchen geschmiert und Auto gepackt es geht los...
> Jetzt nur noch auf meine Bootsratte Knutemann gewartet und dann geht ab an die Kyste :q




Haddu wirklich Landratten geschrieben???|krach:

Wünsche Euch fettes Petri und laßt noch was drinne im Teich :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So wieder da 

Hat Spaß gemacht und ein paar Fische sind auch raus gekommen, hier die Größeren
die Wittels und Hornies hab ich mir mal verkniffen zu fotografieren.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding!

Petri zu den schönen Leos!:m


Guckst du das hier:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T_BJv2abK78&feature=related


----------



## nemles (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goile Leos, dickes Petri #6


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> 
> Petri zu den schönen Leos!:m
> 
> ...




ich scheiss mich weg,das video entspricht der ealität ;-)

@kai
petri zu deinen bzw euren fängen...
wo wart ihr denn?


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich scheiss mich weg



Die etwas härtere Form von: Ich verpisx mich.:m


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen tom...
schon wach?
hast noch was vor heut?


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze |wavey:

Nö, nicht wirklich. Kann nur nicht pennen.
Hab gestern über Kopf Dachpappe genagelt und dabei ne Menge Dreck in die Augen bekommen.
Das puhl ich so langsam aus den Glotzmicheln. Scheint mittlerweile alles raus zu sein, brennt allerdings noch wie Sau. |gr:


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Matze |wavey:
> 
> Nö, nicht wirklich. Kann nur nicht pennen.
> Hab gestern über Kopf Dachpappe genagelt und dabei ne Menge Dreck in die Augen bekommen.
> Das puhl ich so langsam aus den Glotzmicheln. Scheint mittlerweile alles raus zu sein, brennt allerdings noch wie Sau. |gr:



ach du shize.
na das ja mal garnicht gut.
kann mir gut vorstellen wie das brennt und vor allem tun die augen nach ner gewissen zeit rum puhlen auch gut weh...
hastn schuppen den jetzt fertig?
oder soll ich dir das hausbeukomando schicken.


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis auf zwei Lagen Dachschindeln ist alles fertig.
Selbst Frauchen ist begeistert.:k

Heute Nachmittag wollen wir mit der Nachbarschaft das Ding feuchtfröhlich einweihen.
Hab sogar den oberen Regalbereich für Angelgerät reservieren können :vik:


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bis auf zwei Lagen Dachschindeln ist alles fertig.
> Selbst Frauchen ist begeistert.:k
> 
> Heute Nachmittag wollen wir mit der Nachbarschaft das Ding feuchtfröhlich einweihen.
> Hab sogar den oberen Regalbereich für Angelgerät reservieren können :vik:



na siehste,dann hast ja auch was davon .....
wird dann wieder ein heisser sonntag heut oder was?
du musst doch morgen nach holland,dann kannst doch nicht heut ein drauf machen:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom, Moin Matze,

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen??? Nä, WE 7,8,9ter. Ist also noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Morgen??? Nä, WE 7,8,9ter. Ist also noch etwas Zeit.




du hast doch was von 10 stunden arbeitstagen geschrieben...
arbeitest am we oder was?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herr Doktor, alle Ignorieren mich.....

Der Nächste bitte........


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen der herr.......
sag mal mit dem hotel ist jetzt alles geklärt nech?
und mit der hin fahrt?
nimmst du mich mit oder soll ich mitm andy fahren?


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> du hast doch was von 10 stunden arbeitstagen geschrieben...
> arbeitest am we oder was?




Yes, der Herr.:q


Moin Ralf|wavey:


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Herr Doktor, alle Ignorieren mich.....
> 
> Der Nächste bitte........



Extra für Dich nochmal, der Du als letzter auf der vorigen Seite stehst:


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey: Einen wunderschönen Sonntag Morgen |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Yes, der Herr.:q
> 
> 
> Moin Ralf|wavey:



ah,am we täglich 10 stunden arbetiten,naja dann ist klar das gut stunden rin kommen....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Kuschelbuden für Wismar sind jetzt amtlich reserviert.
Bezahlung bei Abreise.
Wird bestimmt ein goiles Wochenende.
Mal sehen, wenn die Zeit es vorher zuläßt, werde ich ne feine Zwiebelsuppe mitbringen.
Soll gut wärmen und die Bettdecken schweben anschließend von alleine.:q

#h#h


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Die Kuschelbuden für Wismar sind jetzt amtlich reserviert.
> Bezahlung bei Abreise.
> Wird bestimmt ein goiles Wochenende.
> Mal sehen, wenn die Zeit es vorher zuläßt, werde ich ne feine Zwiebelsuppe mitbringen.
> ...




na das hört sich ja fein an ;-)
aber meine andere frage hast noch nicht beantwortet.
wann bist denn bei mir oder soll ich mitm, andy fahren?


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Die Kuschelbuden für Wismar sind jetzt amtlich reserviert.
> Bezahlung bei Abreise.
> Wird bestimmt ein goiles Wochenende.
> Mal sehen, wenn die Zeit es vorher zuläßt, werde ich ne feine Zwiebelsuppe mitbringen.
> ...




Feine Sache das.#6

Ähm, ich meine natürlich das mit den Kuschelbuden.


Über die Blähbauchsuppe... immer gern genommen.:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na das hört sich ja fein an ;-)
> aber meine andere frage hast noch nicht beantwortet.
> wann bist denn bei mir oder soll ich mitm, andy fahren?




Leichter Alzheimer....;+;+;+
Freitag zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr.(evtl. schon gegen 11:00)
Hast Du auch bestätigt, das Du gegen 13:00 Uhr bereit bist.
Müsste mal zurückblättern, war aber so Donnerstag - Freitag.
Kann übrigens sein, dass wir etwas früher kommen, falls Sohnemann schulfrei hat...:q:q:q
Falls Ihr nicht zuviel Gerödel habt, können wir evtl. auch noch den Tom abholen.

Bremen-Celle-Schwarzenbek-Wismar....ist doch nen Klack's.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Bremen-Celle-Schwarzenbek-Wismar....ist doch nen Klack's.
> 
> #h#h#h#h





Jou, Katzensprung. Ca. 356 KM.
Laß mal Schwarzenbek weg, ich düse von hier aus direkt los.
Wenn Du Matze einfängst, ist das schon okay so.

Alles andere ist ja Wahnsinn|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jou, Katzensprung. Ca. 356 KM.
> Laß mal Schwarzenbek weg, ich düse von hier aus direkt los.
> Wenn Du Matze einfängst, ist das schon okay so.
> 
> Alles andere ist ja Wahnsinn|bigeyes



Wieso, wahnsinnig sein war doch Vorbedingung, um beim MFT mitzumischen.....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach,stimmt..
naja ist ja auch noch früh.
ich hab nicht viel gedöns.
nur meine steckrute,spule,mein kleines meeresangeltäschchen,mein thermoüberlebens anzug und vielleicht noch ne boxershorts und socken zum wechseln,muss aber erst schauen ob dann eine frei ist ;-)


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wieso, wahnsinnig sein war doch Vorbedingung, um beim MFT mitzumischen.....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



Aber den Wahnsinn wollen wir doch lieber am Wasser, statt auf dem Highway ausleben.:vik:


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> mein kleines meeresangeltäschchen,mein thermoüberlebens anzug und vielleicht noch ne boxershorts und socken zum wechseln,muss aber erst schauen ob dann eine frei ist ;-)



Ach, wü nüdlüch:m|wavey:


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja wer viel hat,hat auch viel mist,ich habe nur das nötigste....
hab damit auch schonmal nen fisch gefangen ;-)
brauch nur noch paar mehr gufis und evt ne aufbewarungsbox dafür.
denn in meinem täschchen ist kein platz mehr


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Scheixxe, dass mit der Blähbauchsuppe müssen wir an einem anderen Termin machen.
In den FW ist kein Backofen vorhanden, daher kein Überbacken
möglich. Ohne die dicke Käsekruste ist es aber wie Angeln ohne Haken (ausgenommen Seidenfäden auf Hornie).
Werd mir mal was anderes Feines aus meiner Sammlung einfallen lassen.

#h#h#h


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.
wird bestmmt ein richtig goiles we...
bin fest davon überzeugt....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja wer viel hat,hat auch viel mist,ich habe nur das nötigste....
> hab damit auch schonmal nen fisch gefangen ;-)
> brauch nur noch paar mehr gufis und evt ne aufbewarungsbox dafür.
> denn in meinem täschchen ist kein platz mehr




Ich gehöre dann wohl zur Bauernfraktion (viel Mist). Kann wahrscheinlich mit meinem, unbedingt notwendigen, Zubehör ein Jahr durchangeln.
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich gehöre dann wohl zur Bauernfraktion (viel Mist). Kann wahrscheinlich mit meinem, unbedingt notwendigen, Zubehör ein Jahr durchangeln.
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




uih,ne da kann ich nicht mithalten.
schon allein beim brandungsangeln würde ich nach paar tagen schon engpässe wegen meinen vorfächern kriegen...und blei würde glauch ich auch nicht lang halten wenn man so ne schmutzige seekraut see hat..
dann hat man gern mal ein hänger der auch nach dem abriss  unten hängen bleibt ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> uih,ne da kann ich nicht mithalten.
> schon allein beim brandungsangeln würde ich nach paar tagen schon engpässe wegen meinen vorfächern kriegen...und blei würde glauch ich auch nicht lang halten wenn man so ne schmutzige seekraut see hat..
> dann hat man gern mal ein hänger der auch nach dem abriss  unten hängen bleibt ;-)




Hab Dir ja auch 24 Jahre voraus.#6#6 
Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.. und das Konto wird leerer.

#h#h#h


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hab Dir ja auch 24 Jahre voraus.#6#6
> Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.. und das Konto wird leerer.
> 
> #h#h#h




na da hast du wohl recht.
bin aber ganz zufrieden mit dem zubehör was ich habe.
klar muss man sich manchmal oben an der see das ein oder andere vorfach neu kaufen aber im grossen und ganzen reichts mir.
stell dir mal vor ich hätte soviel wie du,wat würde das dann für ne autofahrt werden?
vier leude in nem ford + angelklamotten...


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,ich muss jetzt in die kälte.
werd meine winterschlappen mal rauf ziehen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> so,ich muss jetzt in die kälte.
> werd meine winterschlappen mal rauf ziehen...



Viel Spaß

Bis denne.........


----------



## Ute (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So wieder da
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht und ein paar Fische sind auch raus gekommen, hier die Größeren
> die Wittels und Hornies hab ich mir mal verkniffen zu fotografieren.




Petri heil.
Tolle fänge.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Papsi, Chris und weitere Mitfahrer..

Hoffe Ihr wart erfolgreich und habt viel Spaß (und Aspirin)...

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Papsi, Chris und weitere Mitfahrer..
> 
> Hoffe Ihr wart erfolgreich und habt viel Spaß (und Aspirin)...
> 
> ...



moin moin
jau haben wir :vik: vorgestern war etwas flau der wind war extrem da hatte ich 3 platten chris 2 und holger null
gestern wars schick ich 8 chris 6 holger 3
heute iss chris alleine los wir machen nen ruhigen ich will nacher mal mit sandra nach fyns hoved .
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri den Flachfischanglern.#6
(die hättet Ihr im HH-Hafen aber auch fangen können #d:q )

Und Sandra viel Spass beim Shopping


----------



## Franky D (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen leute
muss mmich auch mal wieder melden die letzte zeit hatte ich viel stress in der schule vondaher konnte ich mich nicht so oft zu wort melden nun habe ich aber erst mal wieder ferien. letzte woche konnte ich zusamen mit nem kumpel 2 kleinere hechte von je ca 60cm landen und meinem kumpel gelang es dannoch ein 10pfd schweren karpfen zu landen. 
petri den fängern und dem rest noch ein schönen rest sonntag


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moinsen leute
> muss mmich auch mal wieder melden die letzte zeit hatte ich viel stress in der schule vondaher konnte ich mich nicht so oft zu wort melden nun habe ich aber erst mal wieder ferien. letzte woche konnte ich zusamen mit nem kumpel 2 kleinere hechte von je ca 60cm landen und meinem kumpel gelang es dannoch ein 10pfd schweren karpfen zu landen.
> petri den fängern und dem rest noch ein schönen rest sonntag



Hallo Franky,

so langsam haben wir uns schon Gedanken gemacht.....
Schön, dass Du mal wieder im MFT bist.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Franky,
> 
> so langsam haben wir uns schon Gedanken gemacht.....
> Schön, dass Du mal wieder im MFT bist.
> ...


 
nene keine sorge alles im Lot in den ferien werd ich mich mal wieder öfters melden heut abend gehts dann mal zu nem kumpel schön ein paar whiskys genüsslich schlabern und die ein oder andere zigarre dabei rauchen und karten spielen wird bestimmt geil und fischen werd ich dann auch mal wieder gehen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Tom,

wie war denn die Einweihungsparty......

#g#g#g


----------



## nemles (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wäre sozusagen fast ins Wasser gefallen. :g (Regentechnisch)

Da der Schuppen aber noch leer ist, haben wir 6 Leutz gut reingepasst:m
Zwei Kisten Bier leer geschlürft und ne Menge Dünnschiss gesabbelt. Alles in allem: Prima Veranstaltung:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h


Was'n hier los? Keine Sau da!|rolleyes

Was ein sheizz Wetter draußen, oder?

Donnerstag solls bei uns den ersten Schnee geben.|bigeyes#q


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle ! #h
man man man ... langsam gehts wieder aufwärts nach erkältungseinbruch ... die ganzen letzten tage völlig platt gewesen |uhoh:
aber nun wo man wieder arbeiten darf #q
wünsch euch allen nen schönen Tag #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

Sag mal hab ich Dich da am Samstag Spätnachmittag auf der BAB7 (Richtung HH) gesehen?


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jörg!
> 
> Sag mal hab ich Dich da am Samstag Spätnachmittag auf der BAB7 (Richtung HH) gesehen?



nein .... war ich nicht :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen zusammen,

auch hier in Bremen is dat Wetter nich so dolle. Momentan regnet es aber nicht.
Ich hab meinen Arbeitsbeginn mal eben auf Mittwoch verlegt...
Hab mir beim E-Teile Kisten einräumen einen Nerv eingeklemmt.
Der Doktor hat mir 3 Spritzen verpaßt und ich fühl mich wie auf Wolke.
Scheint mir ne gute Dröhnung gegeben zu haben.:m
Schmerzen sind auch wieder erträglich.|uhoh:|uhoh:
Nu lieg hier im Bettchen und luscher im AB...

Ralf

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> auch hier in Bremen is dat Wetter nich so dolle. Momentan regnet es aber nicht.
> Ich hab meinen Arbeitsbeginn mal eben auf Mittwoch verlegt...
> ...




O ha!|bigeyes

Schon wieder alle krank...|uhoh:

Sacht mal, müsst ihr euch auch als neu anmelden?

Und ins MFT Forum komm ich gar nicht rein!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> O ha!|bigeyes
> 
> Schon wieder alle krank...|uhoh:
> 
> ...



Is ja nur ein kurzzeitiges Reissen....:q:q:q

Habe absolut keine Probleme im AB und MFT-Forum.
Bin aber bei Beiden seit einer Stunde angemeldet.
Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren und mich mal ab und anmelden.

Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

Haste alles kaputt gemacht...:q:q:q:q:q
Musste mich im AB und im MFT Forum neu anmelden..;+;+

Gottseidank fielen mir trotz meiner Dröhnung noch alle Zugangsdaten wieder ein....:m:m

#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Arbeitsbeginn mal eben auf Mittwoch verlegt...
> Hab mir beim E-Teile Kisten einräumen einen Nerv eingeklemmt.
> Der Doktor hat mir 3 Spritzen verpaßt und ich fühl mich wie auf Wolke.



Ralf -was machst Du denn für Sachen |bigeyes
Ich sag ja, mit Arbeit kann man sich das ganze Leben versauen 

Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung :m

Übrigens - vorgestern fing einer meiner Gäste 'ne stramme Mefo von 59 cm. Silberblank und kugelrund #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ralf -was machst Du denn für Sachen |bigeyes
> Ich sag ja, mit Arbeit kann man sich das ganze Leben versauen
> 
> Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung :m
> ...



Danke.......
Geh mal davon aus, dass ich Mittwoch wieder topfit bin.
Lass mich jetzt mal 2 Tage bedienen von Eva-Maria und Schwiegermuttern.....
Die beiden wissen ja nicht wann der Schmerz wirklich nachläßt und Männer sind ja bekanntlich sehr wehleidig..aua..aua..aua

die Mefo hab ich ja auch extra übrig gelassen..:q:q:q:q

Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay, Knute und ich hätten schwören können das es Dein Kutter war.


----------



## Franky D (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen jo bei uns ich auch so ein sh*t wetter ja schnee soll es evtl bei uns auch geben regnen tuts gerade zum glück nicht werd vlt nochmal die köder baden gehen
@ Ralf gute besserung das mit dem nerv ist ekelhaft kenn ich hatte ich letzte woche auch ansatzweise im Training mal ne falschebewegung gemacht zum glück wars dann nach 2-3 stunden wieder besser


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kurze Info für die Wismarkutterer..

Am 29.11. beginnt am Alten Markt der WEIHNACHTSMARKT..
Wird ja immer gern genommen als Glühwein-Lieferant...
Vielleicht einen Besuch wert, um die Kutterkälte wegzukriegen.


Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen die herren...


----------



## nemles (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin #h


----------



## bo74 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom & matze


----------



## nemles (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Lutz,

Auch mal wieder im Lande? Zwei Wochen frei?


----------



## celler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen bo.
alles fit?
wat macht die kunst bzw angelei?


----------



## bo74 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen bo.
> alles fit?
> wat macht die kunst bzw angelei?


 
soweit alles super.
ich fahre morgen mit majo zum ahlumer see paar forellen verhaften


----------



## bo74 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Lutz,
> 
> Auch mal wieder im Lande? Zwei Wochen frei?


  leider keine 2 wochen mehr. wurde von der bohranlage verbannt. darf jetzt auf ne kleine workover anlage . 12 tage arbeiten und 9 tage


----------



## nemles (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade eigendlich.
Hast hoffendlich nix ausgefressen :q

12/9 is ja auch nicht sooo verkehrt.


----------



## bo74 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schade eigendlich.
> Hast hoffendlich nix ausgefressen :q
> 
> 12/9 is ja auch nicht sooo verkehrt.


 

nee nee hab nichts ausgefressen ..unsere firma versucht aus 2 bohranlagen 3  zu machen . mit der gleichen anzahl leute. naja was solls bis märz workover und dann bekomm ich das neue traumschiff aus kanada als belohnung ....


----------



## micha_2 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin.
@bo 74 bei workover war ich auch mal


----------



## celler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen erstmal an alle die nicht hier sind.
momentan ist hier echt totentanz,kann mir garnicht vorstellen das hier schon wieder die schreibfaulheit eingekehrt ist.


----------



## Franky D (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa ist in letzter zeit wieder etwas weniger geworden musst aber auch bedenken dass manche im urlaub sind oder arbeiten müssen ich hab jetzt 1woche ferien deswegen werd ich auch wieder etwas öfter hier unterwegs sein


----------



## Ute (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen erstmal an alle die nicht hier sind.
> momentan ist hier echt totentanz,kann mir garnicht vorstellen das hier schon wieder die schreibfaulheit eingekehrt ist.



Ich bin in letzter Zeit immer nur sehr kurz am PC.
Das Badezimmer von der Ferienwohnung macht Probleme und immer noch der Motor. Es war heute ein Freund dran. Das hatte er auch noch nicht gesehen. Beim ziehen schleift es. Er schaut sich mal seine Motoren an. Er hat ganz viel mit ÖL dadran rumgemacht. Es ist wesentlich besser, aber noch nicht ganz Okay. Er meint, man kann damit ohne weiteres rausfahren. Und dann will er noch mit einem weiteren Freund da ran, der hat auch Motoren.
Die Antriebsschraube sollte ich mal ganz schnell neu anlackieren, meinte er dann noch. Und Tips über Tips habe ich bekommen.


----------



## celler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja arbeiten mussten sie ja damals auch.....
mit dem urlaub könntest recht haben....
naja wat solls,wird auch wieder mehr...
und sonst,bei dir alles im lot?
was hast du momentan schon wieder für ferien?


----------



## celler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich bin in letzter Zeit immer nur sehr kurz am PC.
> Das Badezimmer von der Ferienwohnung macht Probleme und immer noch der Motor. Es war heute ein Freund dran. Das hatte er auch noch nicht gesehen. Beim ziehen schleift es. Er schaut sich mal seine Motoren an. Er hat ganz viel mit ÖL dadran rumgemacht. Es ist wesentlich besser, aber noch nicht ganz Okay. Er meint, man kann damit ohne weiteres rausfahren. Und dann will er noch mit einem weiteren Freund da ran, der hat auch Motoren.
> Die Antriebsschraube sollte ich mal ganz schnell neu anlackieren, meinte er dann noch. Und Tips über Tips habe ich bekommen.


 

finds immer wieder schön das es auch noch hilfsbereite leute gibt...
wollen wir dann damit einfach raus fahren oder lieber nicht,wenn er wirklich ahnung hat dann könnt man ja auf seine aussage pochen und es ihm glauben..


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann vergiß mal nicht die Ruder bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit einzupacken ! #h
besser ist das um wenigstens im schlimmsten falle wieder ans Ufer zu kommen ! 

ich war schon etwas fleissig ... eine Sitzkiste schon fertig :vik:
Hälfte ist geschafft |supergri


----------



## celler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,dat ist das sinnvollste,ich bin ja dabei,kann dann paddeln wie ein blöder ....
dann noch schön ablandigen wind und ich paddel mir nen wölf.

@jörg
na siehste,dann ist der anfang ja gemacht un der rest geht von allein ;-)


----------



## nemles (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen erstmal an alle die nicht hier sind.
> momentan ist hier echt totentanz,kann mir garnicht vorstellen das hier schon wieder die schreibfaulheit eingekehrt ist.




Nabend in die Runde #h

Ja, ich gebe es zu, bei mir ist es momentane Schreibfaulheit.
Aus dem Urlaub ins Büro. Fast den ganzen Tag nur am Mails beantworten, Berichte schreiben, etc.

Da sind Abends halt die Fingerchen etwas träger. Aber das gibt sich schnell wieder.|rolleyes


So, schnell mal happy happy machen und dann Computerabend. Kommt eh nix im Guckeding.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

hab gerade mal wieder ne VISTA Update Schlacht hinter mir.
Hat auch nur 2,5 Std gedauert. Nu is aber wieder alles im Lot.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah da sind sie ja...
na endlich keine langeweile mehr auf arbeit ;-)
ist echt immer schlimm wenn man hier sitz und keiner ist on,fällt einem die decke aufn kopf.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

braucht jemand nen schönes Ostseeboot ?????
dann guckt euch *das* mal an !  #6
is nen supi preis .... auch wenn der Motor nich so groß - aber geht sicher ersstmal 

schlagt zu bevor es wech ist !!!   :vik:


----------



## nemles (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Jörch,

Das wäre genau das richtige für Papas Sohn.:l

Wird aber dieses und nächstes Jahr aus diversen Gründen nix. Ansonsten ist das Ding (bis auf Motorleistung) ja wohl das ultimative Schnäppchen. Danke für den Tip #6


P.S. Andy ist da sicher wieder anderer Meinung.:q Was das Schnäppchen angeht.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist nen Schnäppchen ! garantiert #h
den Motor bekommst du für ca 1200 bestimmt auch weg und dann kann man später mal schön 30-40 Pferdchen ranhängen.
nen supi Trailerboot für die Ostsee ....


----------



## Ute (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> finds immer wieder schön das es auch noch hilfsbereite leute gibt...
> wollen wir dann damit einfach raus fahren oder lieber nicht,wenn er wirklich ahnung hat dann könnt man ja auf seine aussage pochen und es ihm glauben..




Der Motor läuft.
Ich darf beim anmachen nicht das ganze Seil rausziehen. Und ich dachte immer, alles mit wucht ziehen. Ist nicht. Habe ihn auch mit halben Seilzug anbekommen. Und dieser Motor hat noch den Vorteil, das man ihn auch noch mit einem zweiten Seil oben anreißen kann. Man muss zwar den Deckel abmachen, ist von dort aber sehr viel einfacher an zu bekommen. 
Und dann sollte ich demnächst den Motor mal pflegen. Das ganze alte Fett abmachen und neues Fett drauf und das ÖL wechseln. Und die Antriebsschraube neu anstreichen und vorher die Grade rausschleifen. 
Lauter Tips habe ich bekommen. Mit qualmten die Ohren. ^^ Hatte aber Spaß gemacht da zu zuhören. Nächste Woche geht es dann los.


----------



## nemles (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@HD

Geb ich Dir unumwunden Recht.
Es gibt aber leider Zeitpunkte und Situationen, die sind einfach falsch.

Im Mai/Juni hatte ich Frauchen soweit, das sie es genehmigt hat/hätte.:k Der Zeitpunkt ist nu leider vorbei und kommt so schnell nicht zurück :c


----------



## nemles (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Der Motor läuft.
> Ich darf beim anmachen nicht das ganze Seil rausziehen.
> Das verwundert mich etwas. Da ist doch normalerweise eine Art Sperre eingebaut, sei es am Seil oder am Ziehrad|kopfkrat
> Und ich dachte immer, alles mit wucht ziehen. Ist nicht. Habe ihn auch mit halben Seilzug anbekommen. Und dieser Motor hat noch den Vorteil, das man ihn auch noch mit einem zweiten Seil oben anreißen kann. Man muss zwar den Deckel abmachen, ist von dort aber sehr viel einfacher an zu bekommen.
> ...



Das mit der Motorpflege sollte eigendlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. Von scheinbar intakten, aber schlecht gepflegten Motörchen, selbst als "gut" erhalten gekauft, kann hier im Board der eine oder andere aus leidiger Erfahrung berichten.
Mir hats auch mal meinen 5er Mercury fast zerlegt. Allerdings beim Probelauf im Wasserfass.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach was - das muß man(n) nur vernünftig argumentieren 
sowas is ne Lebensanschaffung - oder zumindest für viele lange Jahre ! 
muß nur mal vorrechnen wieviel frischer Fisch das so bedeuet ... |supergri


----------



## Ute (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das mit der Motorpflege sollte eigendlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. Von scheinbar intakten, aber schlecht gepflegten Motörchen, selbst als "gut" erhalten gekauft, kann hier im Board der eine oder andere aus leidiger Erfahrung berichten.
> Mir hats auch mal meinen 5er Mercury fast zerlegt. Allerdings beim Probelauf im Wasserfass.



Das ein Motor gepflegt wer muss, weiß ich. #h
Aber heute habe ich einen tiefergehenden Beitrag bekommen. |uhoh:Vorher hiess es immer nur, hier etwas Fett und da etwas Fett und immer spühlen. Heute kam halt noch sehr viel mehr dazu. #6 Und dies wird dann auch umgesetzt. Mache ich gerne.
:vik:


----------



## nemles (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, mal kurz Offtopic, wenn es hier sowas gibt 

Ute, Handshake zu Beitrag 18000 im MFT-FS-Team.#6

Dat kostet aber einen :vik:


----------



## nemles (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ach was - das muß man(n) nur vernünftig argumentieren
> sowas is ne Lebensanschaffung - oder zumindest für viele lange Jahre !
> muß nur mal vorrechnen wieviel frischer Fisch das so bedeuet ... |supergri



Mit beiden Argumenten habe ich von Anfang an verloren :q

Erkläre ich Dir mal am Wasser.#6


----------



## celler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ute
also fahren wir am we nicht raus?

@hd
echt super schnäppchen...
wenn ich irgend welch transport möglichkeiten hätte würde ich es glatt nehmen ;-)


----------



## Franky D (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja arbeiten mussten sie ja damals auch.....
> mit dem urlaub könntest recht haben....
> naja wat solls,wird auch wieder mehr...
> und sonst,bei dir alles im lot?
> was hast du momentan schon wieder für ferien?


 
also ich hab momentan 1 woche lang herbstferien so nennt man des glaub in BaWü:vik:


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @ute
> also fahren wir am we nicht raus?




Doch wir fahren raus.


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, mal kurz Offtopic, wenn es hier sowas gibt
> 
> Ute, Handshake zu Beitrag 18000 im MFT-FS-Team.#6
> 
> Dat kostet aber einen :vik:



Dann kommt mal alle her. :q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal wieder Moin gesagt |wavey:

Hat jemand was von den DK - Urlaubern gehört ???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

als mal Guten Morgen gesagt, aus dem sonnigen Bremen...

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

good morning auch an alle aus Ahrensburg #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> good morning auch an alle aus Ahrensburg #h




Moin Jörg

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal einfach hier reingeschaut, weil intensivst gelesen:

Wenn Interesse besteht und genügend Leute mitmachen, würde ich für nächstes Jahr, Samstag 11.07.09, versuchen einen Kutter in Sassnitz oder Wolgast zu chartern und mit 'ner kleineren Boardietruppe auf Pilktour zu gehen.
Hätte von Euch jemand Lust dazu?


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber na sicher besteht die lust;-)
aber ist ja auch noch ein bisschen hin ...

achso,moin an alle mitlesenden.

@ute
wunderbare geschichte mit dem boot....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze,

na, Tagwerk vollbracht. 

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin sacht so ich werd dann gleich mal loszieen und den Karpfen nachstelen vlt lässt sich der ein oder andere noch überreden


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> auch mal moin sacht so ich werd dann gleich mal loszieen und den Karpfen nachstelen vlt lässt sich der ein oder andere noch überreden




Moin Franky,

dann mal viel Überredungskunst.....

#6#6#6


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> na, Tagwerk vollbracht.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 
moin auch ihr 2
tagewerk vollbracht?
noch nicht ganz,muss noch bis halb sieben und dann mein auto aus der wrkstatt holen und 220 euro abdrücken.
die karre hat mich letzte woche mit tüv schon über 300 euro gekostet.
ich könnt momentan echt kotzen...

@franky,wünsch mal ganz viel petri heil zu deiner tour...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin auch ihr 2
> tagewerk vollbracht?
> noch nicht ganz,muss noch bis halb sieben und dann mein auto aus der wrkstatt holen und 220 euro abdrücken.
> die karre hat mich letzte woche mit tüv schon über 300 euro gekostet.
> ich könnt momentan echt kotzen...



Kann ich mitfühlen, ist mir schon 2x beim Auto meiner Frau passiert. Nur für TÜV und ASU in die Werkstatt.
Das dicke Ende war dann 1x 550 Euro und beim nächsten Mal
800 Euro. Das tut schon weh und kommt immer zur falschen Zeit.

|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

arg viel zu schaffen, man liest Dich kaum noch....

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das kannst laut sagen.
aber wat solls,jetzt hat er 2 jahre tüv,4 neue radlager,neue hinterachsgummis,neue spurstangenköpfe,teilweise neue bremsleitung und?
fahren tut er trotzdem noch nicht allein.....haben wohl vergessen den autopilot einzubauen,eigentlich wäre das ja für das geld drin gewesen ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> arg viel zu schaffen, man liest Dich kaum noch....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h




Hallö!|wavey:

Mehr als viel zu tun!

Mir flimmerts in der Murmel.|uhoh:
Deshalb bin ich auch so schreibfaul...#t


Wenn wieder weniger los ist, bin ich wieder öfter da!


Danske Abschluss Tour ist komplett bezahlt.
Guckt ihr in den Trööt!

Jetzt sollte Jeder mal überlegen, was er mitbringt!


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirk
jo,können dann ja in dem trööt weiter drüber schreiben wer was mitbringt und du aktualisierst dann sie erste seite immer,kannst ja hinter den jeweiligen namen schreiben,damit wir den überblick behalten


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen dirk
> jo,können dann ja in dem trööt weiter drüber schreiben wer was mitbringt und du aktualisierst dann sie erste seite immer,kannst ja hinter den jeweiligen namen schreiben,damit wir den überblick behalten





Hasilein, jenauso mok we dot!:m


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hasilein, jenauso mok we dot!:m


 

wunderschön...
dann kann es ja los gehen.
sag mal weiß einer von euch was die dansker machen?


----------



## Franky D (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bin von meinem kleinen ansitz wieder da und was soll ich sagen nicht mal eine einzigste fischschuppe zu gesicht bekommen


----------



## nemles (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mal einfach hier reingeschaut, weil intensivst gelesen:
> 
> Wenn Interesse besteht und genügend Leute mitmachen, würde ich für nächstes Jahr, Samstag 11.07.09, versuchen einen Kutter in Sassnitz oder Wolgast zu chartern und mit 'ner kleineren Boardietruppe auf Pilktour zu gehen.
> Hätte von Euch jemand Lust dazu?



Mönsch Honey, hast Du mich erschreckt.:q
Jedesmal, wenn ich lese, das Du hier geschrieben hast, denke ich ...|bigeyes "Scheixxe, hab mich schon wieder verschrieben" :m

Interesse ist da. Machst Du nen Trööd auf oder per PN?



Nabend erst mal an den Rest der Bande|wavey:


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

halli hallo schuppen bau profi


----------



## nemles (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> halli hallo schuppen bau profi



Nenne mich ab WE nur noch Bob, der Baumeister.|wavey:


----------



## celler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder so....


----------



## der Jäger (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !

Wär gern nach Dahme gefahren, schlag mich gerade an diesem Weekend woanders durch um zuräubern .


:g  Gruß

     Der Jäger


----------



## nemles (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moinsen !
> 
> Wär gern nach Dahme gefahren, schlag mich gerade an diesem Weekend woanders durch um zuräubern .
> 
> ...



Dito, Dahme wäre auch goil, nur hab ich Frauchen versprochen, die Restarbeiten am Schuppen zu erledigen.
Danach noch einmal WE auf Dienstour und die restlichen WE nur noch ANGELN :vik::vik::vik:


P.S. Frank, wo gehts hin???


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Leute,
alles klar?

Bei mir ist langsam Endspurt bei der Dachsanierung,man bin ich im Arzch.
Wenn der Bau erledigt ist,bin ich es auch.

@Tom
hättest ja was sagen können,ich mach am Dach alles was am Dach zu machen ist,damit es nicht mehr ein französisches ist.


----------



## nemles (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Peter,

Ist nett gemeint, aber das kriege ich schon hin, das dat nich leckt 
Bin ja schließlich gelernter Ossihandwerker. Außer richtig können wir alles.#6


----------



## der Jäger (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dito, Dahme wäre auch goil, nur hab ich Frauchen versprochen, die Restarbeiten am Schuppen zu erledigen.
> Danach noch einmal WE auf Dienstour und die restlichen WE nur noch ANGELN :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> P.S. Frank, wo gehts hin???




Moin Nemles!

Werde ein wenig an der MECK-POM-Ostseeküste den Blinker auf Mefo fliegen lassen mit nem Kollegen.Ist versprochen gewesen.
Einfach rein ins kühle Nass,jawohl.
Muss sein nach dem blöden Dienst.Aber mal sehen vielleicht bekomme ihn umgestimmt auf Dahme , ist ne coole Ecke auf MeFo , kann nur empfehlen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> alles klar?
> 
> Bei mir ist langsam Endspurt bei der Dachsanierung,man bin ich im Arzch.
> ...




Guuuden Peter!#h

Also ich finde französisch gut...:q

Oha, Dachsanierung steht bei uns nächstes Jahr auch an.
Mir graut es jetzt schon davor!|uhoh:


----------



## Franky D (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal habt ihr alle en dachschaden |bigeyes ne ma spass bei seite das elend hatten wir vor 2jahren da musste das komplette Scheunendach bei meinem Opa saniert werden das war auch ne scheixx arbeit
und französisch find ich nicht gut zumindest nicht in der schule


----------



## der Jäger (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich brauch nichts mehr machen,bin das Haus los.Was für ein Glück.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> sacht mal habt ihr alle en dachschaden |bigeyes ne ma spass bei seite das elend hatten wir vor 2jahren da musste das komplette Scheunendach bei meinem Opa saniert werden das war auch ne scheixx arbeit
> und französisch find ich nicht gut zumindest nicht in der schule



Na ja, nen Dachschaden haben wir Alle!!!:q

Wat mut, dat mut!


Ich meinte auch nicht das Französisch in der Schule!|rolleyes


----------



## der Jäger (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So die Kiste geht jetzt aus , muss morgen wieder den ganzen Tag arbeiten und die Fahrgäste durch die Gegend fahren#q

Guts Nächtle |schlafen


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich find´s einfach nur geil mal wieder auf´m Dach wie die Wildsau zu wüten.Mal hier mit dem Moped die Latten weg und dort mal den Sparren ausgewechselt und dann alles schön mit difosions Folie abspannen,Latten raufgehaun.
hab lange kein Dach mehr gesehen,welches so vom Wasser zerfressen war.Das das Wasser nicht bis ins Haus gelangte,lag nur an der sauber abgeklebten Dambremse.Junge Junge,fast alles war morsch.Aber morgen ist nur noch der Rest des Daches und die Unterschläge zu machen.


----------



## Franky D (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, nen Dachschaden haben wir Alle!!!:q
> 
> Wat mut, dat mut!
> 
> ...


 
ich weis^^ :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht das Französisch in der Schule!|rolleyes




Dito:vik:


----------



## der Jäger (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich find´s einfach nur geil mal wieder auf´m Dach wie die Wildsau zu wüten.Mal hier mit dem Moped die Latten weg und dort mal den Sparren ausgewechselt und dann alles schön mit difosions Folie abspannen,Latten raufgehaun.
> hab lange kein Dach mehr gesehen,welches so vom Wasser zerfressen war.Das das Wasser nicht bis ins Haus gelangte,lag nur an der sauber abgeklebten Dambremse.Junge Junge,fast alles war morsch.Aber morgen ist nur noch der Rest des Daches und die Unterschläge zu machen.




Mags morgen trocken bleiben für Dich.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich find´s einfach nur geil mal wieder auf´m Dach wie die Wildsau zu wüten.Mal hier mit dem Moped die Latten weg und dort mal den Sparren ausgewechselt und dann alles schön mit difosions Folie abspannen,Latten raufgehaun.
> hab lange kein Dach mehr gesehen,welches so vom Wasser zerfressen war.Das das Wasser nicht bis ins Haus gelangte,lag nur an der sauber abgeklebten Dambremse.Junge Junge,fast alles war morsch.Aber morgen ist nur noch der Rest des Daches und die Unterschläge zu machen.




So wild ist's bei uns Gott sei Dank nicht!|bigeyes

Nur den verkackten Kunstschiefer runtermachen wird ne Sauarbeit...
Dann kommt ne feine Gaube drauf, Folie ran und anschließend Dachziegel!
So sollten wir Ruhe haben für die nächsten 50 Jahre.
Alles was danach kommt juckt mich nicht mehr!


----------



## nemles (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Moin Nemles!
> 
> Werde ein wenig an der MECK-POM-Ostseeküste den Blinker auf Mefo fliegen lassen mit nem Kollegen.Ist versprochen gewesen.
> Einfach rein ins kühle Nass,jawohl.
> ...




Wo teribt Ihr Euch den Rum? Boltenhagen die Ecke?


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Nacht gesacht...#h

Morgen wird wieder ein heftiger Tag!|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gute nacht dirk


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> braucht jemand nen schönes Ostseeboot ?????
> dann guckt euch *das* mal an !  #6
> is nen supi preis .... auch wenn der Motor nich so groß - aber geht sicher ersstmal
> schlagt zu bevor es wech ist !!!   :vik:



Preissenkung !!! "nur" noch *EUR 2.599,00 ....  #h

*


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Interesse ist da. Machst Du nen Trööd auf oder per PN?



Sobald was Konkretes draus zu werden droht, gibt's latürnich 'nen oben fest getackerten Extra-Threat...#6

P.S.: Aber trotzdem schön, dass Dich Dein schlechtes Gewissen plagt, Tom#h:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle !!! #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin an alle !!! #h



Moin Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moinsen" gerufen!#h

Wünsch euch allen nen schönen Tag!
Heute Morgen hat's bei uns das erste Mal so bissel geschneit...:q


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich endlich endlich !!!! :vik:
*HD4ever ist wieder einsatzklar ! *
Sitze sind eingebaut , nun nur noch ne Persenning basteln und die Holzkästen bekommen im Frühjahr mal nen paar Lagen Bootslack über ...
Ich will gutes Wetter am Wochenende - dann gehts los !!!! :l​


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieht gut aus Jörg!

Ich stecke noch in der Planung wie ich die DR fest bekomme


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Jörg!
> 
> Ich stecke noch in der Planung wie ich die DR fest bekomme


 

echt top das boot,gibs nichts zu meckern...
wo ist eigentlich der rest der hier mitlesenden?
alle so schwer am arbeiten?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> echt top das boot,gibs nichts zu meckern...
> wo ist eigentlich der rest der hier mitlesenden?
> alle so schwer am arbeiten?



Moinsen Matze

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Herr Nachbar!

Sag mal hab ich Deinen Lolland Bericht irgendwo überlesen?


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moinsen Matze
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h


 

ah,danke das du es extra gross schreibst,dann kann ich mich immer daran erinner das wir uns schon begrüßt haben..


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Herr Nachbar!
> 
> Sag mal hab ich Deinen Lolland Bericht irgendwo überlesen?



Moin Kai,
hast nichts überlesen. Hatte ja 2-3 kurze Berichte direkt von Lolland geschrieben.
Habe daher gestern die Bilderchen ins MFT-Forum gestellt. Kannst ja mal luschern.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Jörg!
> 
> Ich stecke noch in der Planung wie ich die DR fest bekomme




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!:q#6




Guuuden erst mal!#h


----------



## nemles (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> endlich endlich endlich !!!! :vik:
> *HD4ever ist wieder einsatzklar ! *
> ​



Spitzenmäßig Jörg.#6#6#6
Verglichen mit vorher: Nicht wieder zu erkennen.:k


----------



## goeddoek (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Spitzenmäßig Jörg.#6#6#6
> Verglichen mit vorher: Nicht wieder zu erkennen.:k





Jepp, Jörg - 1a Arbeit #6
Sieht wirklich top aus :m

Dir ist aber klar, dass die Jungfernfahrt nur mit einem Mod gemacht werden darf, oder ? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

@ MFT-Ralf

Mag ja sein, dass meine Augen mit dem Alter nicht besser werden - wo steht denn der Bericht ?

Muss doch wissen, was Du über mich geschrieben hast #c|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Muss doch wissen, was Du über mich geschrieben hast #c|supergri|supergri



Das würde mich jetzt aber auch mal brennend interessieren.:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ MFT-Ralf
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass meine Augen mit dem Alter nicht besser werden - wo steht denn der Bericht ?
> 
> Muss doch wissen, was Du über mich geschrieben hast #c|supergri|supergri



Ich meinte die 2-3 kleinen Berichte, die ich direkt von Dir aus geschrieben habe.
Die Bilder hab ich erstmal im MFT Forum eingestellt (gestern).
Im AB folgt morgen, mit kleinem Bericht.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann ist ja alles geklärt und ich bin gespannt wie die bildaz hier aussehen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na dann ist ja alles geklärt und ich bin gespannt wie die bildaz hier aussehen ;-)



Hallo Matze,

das sind die gleichen Bilder wie im MFT-Forum (siehe unter Bilder unserer Touren).

Ralf#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar, dass die Jungfernfahrt nur mit einem Mod gemacht werden darf, oder ? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Du meinst wohl mit zwei


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da hat sich nun schon jemand anders angemeldet .... 
muß der "Chefin" ja mal zeigen wie das geht mit richtig trollen :m
die muß dann erstmal als Autopilot und Kurshalter ausgebildet werden 

ach ja ... moin moin erstmal !


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

Jupp meine hat auch schon die Ausbildung bekommen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ihr Zwei Beiden,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Du Einer :q


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

brauchst noch nen *downrigger* ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm ich kann von hier aus kein Ebay öffnen. Aber ich schau mir das nachher mal an.
Einen Strongarm Propack hab ich schon und montiere ihn dieses Wochenende


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das sind auch 2 in dem link .....
eigendlich reicht einer auch erstmal ... kann man dann ja ggf auch 2 Ruten dran ausbringen ...
ich finde viel wichtiger für unserer Flachwassergegenden sind eh die diver Ruten .... die bringen bei mir meist immer am meisten Fisch 

zeich doch mal Bilder von deinem Heck - dann kriegen wir die schon rangebastelt ;-)
falls du ne Trollingbar rüber bauen willst - hätte ich da noch nen paar Reelingsbefestigungen dafür ;-)


----------



## goeddoek (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich sag auch mal ganz freundlich "Moin" in die Runde |wavey:

@ Jörg

Ist doch klar,dass die Ausbildung deiner Liebsten zum ersten Offizier vorgeht :m

Ein "Modtreffen" auf deinem Boot wär trotzdem interessant :q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab hier leider keine Originalfotos aber ich hab mal eins bei Wohler gemopst,





*Quelle: www.boote-wohler.de*


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine Idee ist es nicht so viel Klimbim da an zu bauen sondern einfach 
nur in der "Ecke" Eine Dezente Holzplatte an zu passen und dann die 
Grundplatte halb auf der Holzplatte und halb auf der Bordwand zu fixieren.

Ganz auf der Bordwand geht leider nicht da dafür zu wenig Platz ist...


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Schorsch

Hat Deine Casa keinen Bootsteg?! :q


----------



## goeddoek (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dooooch |wavey:

2,5 Km vom Haus entfernt - das Grundstück ist eben sehr groß *flunker*  :q :q

Nein im Ernst - der Kramnitsehafen ist der, der fast vor der Haustür liegt.

Wieso, wollst mich besuchen kommen ? Sowas Ähnliches ist ja bereits für nächstes Jahr geplant


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In meinen durch Kippen und Kaffee vernebelten Hirnwindungen ist gerade eine 
"Bootsanglertreffen auf Lolland" gehuscht 

Wie auch immer wenn bei Dir das andere geplante statt findet werde ich bestimmt
etwas hinter mir her ziehen :q


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen @all
4 leute lesen mit und keiner schreib..

@ralf
war ja auch nur ein geg,mit den beldern...
achso:MOIN RALF


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen @all
> 4 leute lesen mit und keiner schreib..
> 
> @ralf
> ...




Moin Matze

also hast Du mich vergeckeiert.........:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtig... ;-)

so,muss mich langsam auch mal ans packen machen.
geht ja gleich los an die ostsee,juhu,wieder ein we seeluft schnuppern und schön angeln ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hurra noch 30 Min dann ist Wochenende :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hurra noch 30 Min dann ist Wochenende :q



Na dann wünsch ich mal ein schönes Wochenende..
#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wo gehts hin das we?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> richtig... ;-)
> 
> so,muss mich langsam auch mal ans packen machen.
> geht ja gleich los an die ostsee,juhu,wieder ein we seeluft schnuppern und schön angeln ;-)




Vergiss nichts und ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja als erstes muss ich jetzt erstmal die öse an meinen krallenbleien zusammen schweissen.
kein plan wat das für ein müll ist.immer wenn ich nen hänger hatte,hat sich mein wirbel aus dem blei gezogen,geht am ende ganz schön ins geld...
naja,werd dann jetzt mal so langsam die stossdämpfer meines autos belasten


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Casa de la Kai 
Das Boot will noch bebastelt werden und die Hechte und Zander in der Weser beharkt werden :q


----------



## goeddoek (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Casa de la Kai
> Das Boot will noch bebastelt werden und die Hechte und Zander in der Weser beharkt werden :q



Na, denn mal "Gut Hand" und Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na das doch auch was.
wat sagt deine freundin eigetnlich dazu wenn du immer boot oder angeln besachäftigt bist?
meine macht nämlich gerade jetzt wo die brandungssaison los geht stress...


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wobei GoogleMap sagte mir gerade, dass es gerade mal 
310KM nach Kühlungsborn sind... ich könnte ja auch mal wieder


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,naja wenn das bei dir so einfach geht ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na das doch auch was.
> wat sagt deine freundin eigetnlich dazu wenn du immer boot oder angeln besachäftigt bist?



Viel Spaß und Petri Heil... oder wenn die Sonne scheint, "Ich will mit"


----------



## Ute (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> richtig... ;-)
> 
> so,muss mich langsam auch mal ans packen machen.
> geht ja gleich los an die ostsee,juhu,wieder ein we seeluft schnuppern und schön angeln ;-)




Fahre schnell, damit wir noch Fische ab bekommen.
(Aber vorsichtig fahren)|supergri


----------



## celler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@torsk
hmm,vielleicht muss ich meine dann auch mal so umstimmen..

@ute
ich geb mir mühe,sitz hier schon auf heissen kohlen,hab ja urlaub genommen,sachen sind auch schon so gut wie gepackt,nur noch tanken und dann warten,warten,warten...
minuten gehen wie stunden rum


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

na, noch 1,5 Std, dann haste es auch geschafft...

#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Meine Idee ist es nicht so viel Klimbim da an zu bauen sondern einfach
> nur in der "Ecke" Eine Dezente Holzplatte an zu passen und dann die
> Grundplatte halb auf der Holzplatte und halb auf der Bordwand zu fixieren.
> 
> Ganz auf der Bordwand geht leider nicht da dafür zu wenig Platz ist...




mhm .... gute Frage ... 
hinten ist wirklich nicht viel Platz um das da ran zu basteln ....
ich glaub ich würd mir da an jede Seite ne Reeling längs ranschrauben - es gibt ja von scotty auch DR Halter für Reeelingsbefestigung - würde das dann alles vor den Fahrstand bauen - dann hast das ganze Zeug auch ordendlich im Blick beim Fahren


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> na, noch 1,5 Std, dann haste es auch geschafft...
> 
> #h#h#h#h




Moin!|wavey:

Gott sei Dank.

Inventur ist einer der ätzendsten Tage des Jahres...#q


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ute
hassu eigendlich nun schon nen Escholot ?
im Flohmarkt isn Lowrance X91 ... vielleicht is das ja was


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man ..... geile Windprognose für morgen ...... 
da soll einer was draus erkennen können #q


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist doch ganz einfach, Tornado über Hamburg :q


----------



## nemles (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder betrunkener Wetterwart:m


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tolle Wurst .... das wird nix am WE mit Boot fahren auf der Ostsee #q
sch*** Ostwind ... morgen mit 4-5 ...
kann man vergessen :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann rutsch doch rüber und wir fahren im Konvoi die Weser ab


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nööööööö ..... wenn dann eher Elbe - aber auf Süßwasser hab ich ja gar kein Bock irgendwie .... mitn Boot zumindest
wollte doch schön downriggern gehen #c


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooo ... ich mach dann auch endlich mal Feierabend ! 
schönen Abend und schönes Wochenende allerseits  ..... :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal kurz Moin gesagt...

gleich gehts zum Forellen ärgern, mal schaun ob es nicht umgekehrt wird.

Bericht und Bilder dann später bei den Schuppenaalen #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Mal kurz Moin gesagt...
> 
> gleich gehts zum Forellen ärgern, mal schaun ob es nicht umgekehrt wird.
> 
> Bericht und Bilder dann später bei den Schuppenaalen #h




Moin, Moin,

viel Erfolg und lass Dich nicht ärgern......

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ihr,

Dann laß Dich mal nicht ärgern, Kööppchen. Hol sie raus#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom

kannste auch nicht mehr liegen, im warmen Bettchen...

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Doch, könnte ich schon:q

Aber dann wird es nicht vor 11:00 und dann ist der Tag schon im Gesäß|evil:

Da fang ich lieber gemütlich an, hole gleich Brötchen und sobald es helle wird, lege ich los.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Doch, könnte ich schon:q
> 
> Aber dann wird es nicht vor 11:00 und dann ist der Tag schon im Gesäß|evil:
> 
> Da fang ich lieber gemütlich an, hole gleich Brötchen und sobald es helle wird, lege ich los.




Das mit den Brötchen is ne gute Idee.
Wir gehen heute mittag mal zum Bremer Freimarkt, weil Töchterchen möchte. 
Muss auch noch ein Waschbecken besorgen, hat Töchterchen vorgestern stylistisch verändert(man kann jetzt von der Seite ins Innenleben luschern).
Konnte vorher nicht, da mein Rücken ziemliche Probleme gemacht hat.
Aber ab heute späten nachmittag können wir wieder abhangan.
Ich war gestern etwas motivationslos.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab Dir mal nen kleinen hangman eingestellt, so zum Wachwerden...

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oha, hat sie also die Keramik im Bad zerdemmelt

Das mit wem Rücken hört sich nicht gut an, klingt nach mangelnder Bewegung, so wie Brandungsweitwürfe üben oder dicke Fische drillen:vik:

Dat mit die Moti hatte ich gestern auch#h

Hab übrigens im März öfter mal in Bremen zu tun, aber das beschnackeln wir bei der Wismar Tour.


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hab Dir mal nen kleinen hangman eingestellt, so zum Wachwerden...
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




mach ich doch sofort:vik:


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fertüch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das mit wem Rücken hört sich nicht gut an, klingt nach mangelnder Bewegung, so wie Brandungsweitwürfe üben oder dicke Fische drillen:vik:



Genau, mangelnde Bewegung, zu klein fürs Gewicht usw.
Hab im Wintergarten nen Crosstrainer stehen, den muss ich ab Montag mal wieder häufiger besuchen.|rolleyes|rolleyes
Der Urlaub bei Georg und die Völlerei fordern ihren Tribut.
Bier z.B brauch ich nur anluschern, schon is nen Kilo mehr drauf.
Hab öfter geluschert in den letzten Wochen...
Man(n) wird ja auch nicht jünger......


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Fertüch



War mir klar..........


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Genau, mangelnde Bewegung, zu klein fürs Gewicht usw.
> Hab im Wintergarten nen Crosstrainer stehen, den muss ich ab Montag mal wieder häufiger besuchen.|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Der Urlaub bei Georg und die Völlerei fordern ihren Tribut.
> 
> ...


Wem sagst Du das. Mir graut jetzt schon vor dem WE.
Regale bauen, Streichen, noch mehr Regale bauen, Dachpappe nageln, Regale bauen...Und zwischendurch luschern |bigeyes:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wem sagst Du das. Mir graut jetzt schon vor dem WE.
> Regale bauen, Streichen, noch mehr Regale bauen, Dachpappe nageln, Regale bauen...Und zwischendurch luschern |bigeyes:vik:



Und noch ein paar Hangman's lösen.
Hab Dir noch was für die nächsten 5 Minuten eingestellt.

Hoffe der Bericht ist bis morgen abend drin. Die Bilder sind ja fast alle verkleinert und stehen ja schon im MFT.
Aber auch das AB soll teilhaben......|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar Hangman's lösen.
> Hab Dir noch was für die nächsten 5 Minuten eingestellt.
> 
> Hoffe der Bericht ist bis morgen abend drin. Die Bilder sind ja fast alle verkleinert und stehen ja schon im MFT.
> Aber auch das AB soll teilhaben......|supergri|supergri




Prima, dann geh ich mal auf die andere Seite und danach frühstücken. Bis denne#h


----------



## Ute (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> @Ute
> hassu eigendlich nun schon nen Escholot ?
> im Flohmarkt isn Lowrance X91 ... vielleicht is das ja was



Habe ja noch nicht auf deine PN geantwortet. #q
Immer dieses: mache ich gleich 
Nee, habe noch kein Echolot.  Das wird auch noch warten müssen.
Habe mir jetzt erst mal 3 Rettungwesten besorgt. 
Und nu muss der Motor mal auf vordermann gebracht werden, damit diese kleinen Prblemchen mal aufhören oder zumindest weniger werden.
 Bekomme diese Woche von einem ganz netten Herrn besuch. Der nimmt seine Motoren selber auseinander und flickt die wieder zusammen. Stehe mit ihm schon seid dem ich den Motor habe in Verbindung. Nu will er sich das Teil mal anschauen kommen.


----------



## Ute (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tolle Wurst .... das wird nix am WE mit Boot fahren auf der Ostsee #q
> sch*** Ostwind ... morgen mit 4-5 ...
> kann man vergessen :c



Ich stand mit Matzte heute morgen mit all unseren Sachen am Strand.
Wir waren und schnell einig, das dies heute nichts mehr wird, mit Boot fahren.
Er macht jetzt eine Kutterfahrt mit. Ich bin nicht mit, weil mir die Euros in letzter Zeit zu schnell aus der Tasche laufen. Und ein Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht. 
Ärgere mich aber etwas über meine Entscheidung.:c:c:c:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen alle miteinander!#h

Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Wir werden gleich ganz entspannt bissel einkaufen fahren, da bei uns Feiertag ist und im benachbarten Ausland (Hessen) die Geschäfte offen haben...


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirksan, moin Ihr alle|wavey:

Zitat Ute:
Ich stand mit Matzte heute morgen mit all unseren Sachen am Strand.


:q:q:q Ohne wäre mir auch zu kalt :q:q:m


----------



## Ute (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Dirksan, moin Ihr alle|wavey:
> 
> Zitat Ute:
> Ich stand mit Matzte heute morgen mit all unseren Sachen am Strand.
> ...


:q |bla: :q


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle miteinander!#h
> 
> Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende.
> 
> Wir werden gleich ganz entspannt bissel einkaufen fahren, da bei uns Feiertag ist und im benachbarten Ausland (Hessen) die Geschäfte offen haben...



Reisepass mit gültigem Visum dabei???


----------



## goeddoek (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen #h




MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Der Urlaub bei Georg und die Völlerei fordern ihren Tribut.
> Bier z.B brauch ich nur anluschern, schon is nen Kilo mehr drauf.




Okay, okay - beim nächsten Mal gibts nur Grünkernbratlinge und "Fly-Chi" für den kaputten Rücken |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich wette, das liegt an deiner "Kutter-Kür-Haltung" |supergri |supergri |supergri das der Rücken jetzt zwickt |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen 
endlich zurück aus DK, dat war mal ein schönes Ding :vik: 

lecker Fischlis und ein paar entspannte Tage hinter uns gebracht,hätte gern noch 'ne Woche länger sein können, jetzt schnell noch ein bischen schnacken und dann erstmal ausschlafen 
Bilder sind ja im MFTF zu sehen 


@Koop
wie siehts aus nächste Woche Attacke?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin zusammen #h
> Okay, okay - beim nächsten Mal gibts nur Grünkernbratlinge und "Fly-Chi" für den kaputten Rücken |supergri|supergri|supergri
> Nix da, Verpflegung bleibt so wie immer.|krach:|krach:
> Ich mag Grünkernbratlinge,Duuuuu aaauuucchhh........
> ...


Du meinst doch wohl nicht meine Konzentrations-Reeling-Rutenspitzen-Gay-Haltung

Viele Grüße nach Lolland

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> @Koop
> wie siehts aus nächste Woche Attacke?



schaun wir mal ???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

schönen Sonntag wünsch ich......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgäähn Ralf #h

Ebenfals schönen Sünndach gesacht|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Tom

hab Dir mal was zum Aufwärmen/abhangan reingestellt.


#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du bist so gut zu mir |pftroest:
#g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du bist so gut zu mir |pftroest:
> #g



Aber gerne doch..........

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu isser wieder da

Hallo Papsi,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## nemles (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter,#h

Was treibt Dich denn so früh aus den Federn?


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Schlaflosigkeit,
hab heute vor meine Winterreifen aufzuziehen und dann geht es nach Dobbin,will mir mal meinen alten Kutter anschauen,vielleicht kommt der im Frühjahr wieder nach Hamburg.


----------



## nemles (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo oder was zum Teufel ist Dobbin??#c

Ich kenne Dobbin nur bei Krakow am See. Etwa da??


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nu isser wieder da
> 
> Hallo Papsi,
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



johooo
moin ralf und der rest der bande #h


----------



## nemles (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Eyh Alder, tu mal Deine Sig ändern. Da kricht man ja Augenkrebs von:


-16 bis Nyborg 

Welcome back, Digger.#6 :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gesagt getan neu folgt im laufe der woche .werde wohl noch heute buchen :q das neue haus iss schon fast voll ausgebucht für 09 |uhoh:

und unser haus wird verkauft


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wo oder was zum Teufel ist Dobbin??#c
> 
> Ich kenne Dobbin nur bei Krakow am See. Etwa da??




Genau da!!!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter,

dann mal Fröhliches Reifenwechseln und Kutter Luschern..

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf und Andy

@ralf
den Kutter kenn ich ja schon,war ja mal meiner,der allerdings von hier nach Bayern und wieder zurück in den Norden gegangen ist. Ich will mir das Teil mal ansehen,ob es nicht zu sehr verbaut wurde. Denn wenn nicht,werde ich mir das Teil zurück holen und nen Liegeplatz für die Saison09 an der Ostsee gönnen. 
Mit 7,50m Länge und 2,0m Breite und dem 25PS Lombardini Innenborder ist er extrem Sparsam und Rauwasserfest. Dann kann man mal über einen MFT Kuttertag und andere Dinge nachdenken.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Ralf und Andy
> 
> @ralf
> den Kutter kenn ich ja schon,war ja mal meiner,der allerdings von hier nach Bayern und wieder zurück in den Norden gegangen ist. Ich will mir das Teil mal ansehen,ob es nicht zu sehr verbaut wurde. Denn wenn nicht,werde ich mir das Teil zurück holen und nen Liegeplatz für die Saison09 an der Ostsee gönnen.
> Mit 7,50m Länge und 2,0m Breite und dem 25PS Lombardini Innenborder ist er extrem Sparsam und Rauwasserfest. Dann kann man mal über einen MFT Kuttertag und andere Dinge nachdenken.



Das hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an....

SUTJE's Kuttertouren
Komm se näher, komm se ran, hier werden sie genauso beschixxen wie nebenan
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mal ein altes Foto gefunden


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin gesagt #h

Kurzer Bericht und ein paar Bilder,
vom gestrigen Forellenstippen gibt es hier  *15725*


----------



## djoerni (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

wieder zurück aus danske! bericht kommt die tage!


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

WB Jörn! Hau in die Tasten!


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nix los hier,wa


----------



## nemles (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Gemeinde#h#h#h

Mit breitgehauenen Flossen ist schlecht Tippen :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all 
Nabend..


> Mit breitgehauenen Flossen ist schlecht Tippen



seltsam, ich tippe immer mit irgend welchen, grad rumliegenden Fingern....

aber Flossen |kopfkrat...


----------



## bo74 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin . hier ist ja nichts los.
wollt mich auch nur mal abmelden für 2 wochen . die arbeit ruft mal wieder .


----------



## celler (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na hier rockt ja der bär.

moinsen an alle die,die nächsten stunden wach werden...


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gutenmorgen auch aus Ahrensburg ! #h
@ Fischkoopp - dann mal viel Spaß beim räuchern und guten Hunger ! |bla:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen an alle Lesenden!#h

Wünsche euch allen eine schnell rumflitzende Woche!:m


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

waren gestern auf der Hanseboot .... :k
sooooo schöne Boote überall :l
schon mal nen Auge geworfen auf die nächste Bootsvergrößerung die mal so in 2-3 Jahren geplant sein soll |rolleyes
irgendwie nen schönes Boot, mit dem ich Angeln, Trolling und auch family gut zusammen unter einen Hut bekommen kann .... |kopfkrat
*mein* klarer Favorit ist ja die *Crescent Salmon* :k






*schönes Teil *für Lachs, Mefo & Co :k






bester Kompromiß, den ich so erblickt habe,
war aber ein* SBM 550*






genug Platz zum Angeln - mit Möglichkeiten zum Übernachten und Wasserwandern .... im Vergleich zu anderen ind er Größe auch nicht soooo teuer ....
die* passende motorisierung* hab ich dazu auch gleich gefunden :  






hat sich gelohnt da mal hinzufahren !!!
sind viele schöne Angelboote für alle Preisklassen zu sehen gewesen #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ HD4ever



> dann mal viel Spaß beim räuchern und guten Hunger



beides gehabt #6

guckst du ab hier *15754*


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch 
hab den Weg nach Hause nun auch gefunden und endlich wieder schnelles I-Net :vik:


----------



## celler (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen chris.
na dat freut mich ja das ihr alle wieder heil @home seit.
hoffe ihr hattet nen super tollen urlaub


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> hoffe ihr hattet nen super tollen urlaub


 

..hätte sich gerne mehr Fisch zeigen können, vor allem ne schöne MeFo hat uns gefehlt, aber bald gehts ja schon wieder an die Dänische Kyst :vik: bis dahin werd' ich wieder Elbbutte terorrisieren


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C
welcome back #6


> bis dahin werd' ich wieder Elbbutte terorrisieren



Na dann mal los, die sind jetzt extrem bissig


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> welcome back #6
> 
> 
> Na dann mal los, die sind jetzt extrem bissig


 
Dank' Dir Micha  müßen mal sehen wann's losgeht, vlt schon morgen?!?!

Digges Petri nochmal zu eurer schönen Forellenstrecke :m und dem legger Räuchergut :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> vlt schon morgen?!?!



Iich hab Zeit.......viel Zeit........:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Andy San!:m

Hat dich der Alltag schon wieder?|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg,

jau schöne Dinger! Aber nicht vergessen ab einer gewissen 
Größe muss das Auto auch mitwachsen  
Mein Audilein muss bei den knappen 900KG hinten dran ganz schön schnüffeln...

Geht noch, aber die nächste Karre hat 4 angetriebene Socken :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Andy San!:m
> 
> Hat dich der Alltag schon wieder?|uhoh:



moin moin dirk 
jau hat er :vik: allerdings hab ich mittag feierabend gemacht frauchen hat doch burzeltach und zum reifenhändler war ich auchnoch fix freitag gibbet neues gummi


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin dirk
> jau hat er :vik: allerdings hab ich mittag feierabend gemacht frauchen hat doch burzeltach und zum reifenhändler war ich auchnoch fix freitag gibbet neues gummi




Wir rufen heut Abend mal durch, wenn die Kurzen liegen...
So kurz nach 8!


----------



## Liz261280 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin #h

Werden so gegen 19 Uhr anrufen.
Haben heute Elternabend im Kiga, schon vergessen??


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin #h
> 
> Werden so gegen 19 Uhr anrufen.
> Haben heute Elternabend im Kiga, schon vergessen??




Oh!#t#t#t

Schon wieder verdrängt...|rolleyes


----------



## celler (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

monsen auch an andy und natürlich welcome back...


----------



## nemles (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend gesacht.....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## caddel (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Mädels und Jungs,

mal eben zur Belustigung beitragen möchte.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-08/neues-vom-ferkelfahnder.html

Viel Spass.....................geht vorher lieber noch mal zur Toilette.

Ja, ja, so werden wir Meeresangler verunglimpft.|supergri:vik:

Gruß
caddel


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend
bin schon wieder ganz kribbelig, wenn ich an diesen schönen 107cm Leo denke :l ich hoffe auf Als zeigt sich auch mal der ein oder andere Dorsch in der Brandung, in Nyborg ham se sich ja ein bischen sehr bitten lassen, bis auf einen und einer Hand voll mini Wittels ist ja nix gekommen


----------



## nemles (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> bin schon wieder ganz kribbelig, wenn ich an diesen schönen 107cm Leo denke :l


Was willst Du denn mit so einem Riesen? Der ist ja schon holzig 

Ne, schon ein giganten Teil, und dann von ner Seebrücke aus. Respekt!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ne, schon ein giganten Teil, und dann von ner Seebrücke aus. Respekt!


 
echtmal ein schönes Teil #6

Wer nimmt den Brandungsgerödel nach DK mit? Holger hat ja das Glück den ganzen Tag in der Brandung zu verbringen, ich würd' mich auf jeden Fall mal dazugesellen, aber ich will wie Dirk auch schon recht früh anreisen, dann werde ich auch schonmal antesten was Brandungmässig drin ist |rolleyes


----------



## Macker (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin chris na wie war Dk?
Wir waren am Sa. in Sonderburg war ganz gut Ich hatte 15 Große Wittel 1Dorsch und 2Platte mitten inner Stadt echt der Hammer.
Ach ja rate mal wer morgen bei 2-3 Windstärken bei Eggi aufem Heck Plattfische platt macht?
Wenn das möglich ist könntest du mir mal den Link für euren Bericht schicken Ich finde das nicht .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nemles (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wer nimmt den Brandungsgerödel nach DK mit?




Ich|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nabend
> bin schon wieder ganz kribbelig, wenn ich an diesen schönen 107cm Leo denke :l ich hoffe auf Als zeigt sich auch mal der ein oder andere Dorsch in der Brandung, in Nyborg ham se sich ja ein bischen sehr bitten lassen, bis auf einen und einer Hand voll mini Wittels ist ja nix gekommen



N'Abend!#h

Yo, ein echt hammergeiler Fisch!

Wann willst'n du nach Als, Digger?#c

Ach so, wir telefonieren morgen Abend. Sind eben erst vom Elternabend heim gekommen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh, jetzt hab ich's gepeilt...#q|rolleyes

Bin halt naturblond!


Wir sehen zu, dass wir Donnerstag so gegen spätestens 20Uhr loskommen. Also Freitag Morgen schon am bzw. im Wasser sind!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@macker
schönes Ding Petri zu den Fischlis  

dabei :vik: bis morgen 0600 am Bägger |laola:#6

@Dirk
jepp das ist ok


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt hab ich's gepeilt...#q|rolleyes
> 
> Bin halt naturblond!
> 
> ...


 
ja ne vorher wollte ich nicht nochmal  dat passt mir gut, hast Du nochmal 'ne Strasse (wo ich Dich dann finde) für mich und vlt. die Adresse vom Haus


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja ne vorher wollte ich nicht nochmal  dat passt mir gut, hast Du nochmal 'ne Strasse (wo ich Dich dann finde) für mich und vlt. die Adresse vom Haus



@Dirk
kannst Du mir auch mal die Adresse schicken, damit ich meine Ulla mal befragen kann wie lange die Anfahrt dauert.
Wir werden wohl auch recht zeitig losfahren.


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs!


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch Moin gesacht #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöle!#h

Alle rufen "Moin" und wenn ich dann da bin ist keine Sau mehr hier...|bigeyes#d|rolleyes

Sollte mir das zu denken geben???|uhoh:


@NachAdressenFrager,

haut dazu mal den ollen Andy an!
Der hat die genauen Unterlagen vom Morten.

Wir können uns aber doch auch auf dem ersten Parkplatz hinter dem Elbtunnel treffen?
Wer zuerst da ist, kocht schonmal ne Kanne Kaffee!:vik:


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mft-d


> und wenn ich dann da bin ist keine sau mehr hier


   aber nicht beleidigend werden   

Dbist zu langsam für diese Welt....


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D



> Wir können uns aber doch auch auf dem ersten Parkplatz hinter dem Elbtunnel treffen



Dach mal rechtzeitig Bescheid, 
komme dann mal zum Tach sagen kurz vorbei #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ mft-d
> aber nicht beleidigend werden
> 
> Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann biste selbst Schuld!
> ...



Na, manchmal muss man Dinge auch ruhig angehen können!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Bertl, altes Haus!#h

Hast mal bissel Zeit hier zu luschern?


----------



## HD4ever (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !!! #h


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von mir auch ein wunderschönen juten morgen...


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> von mir auch ein wunderschönen juten morgen...



dito....
obwohl schön, wenn ich mir das Wetter |bigeyes, ist was anderes, rundherum bedeckt...
bestes Raubfischwetter #6
ich glaub ich muß los...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> dito....
> obwohl schön, wenn ich mir das Wetter |bigeyes, ist was anderes, rundherum bedeckt...
> bestes Raubfischwetter #6
> ich glaub ich muß los...






Du hast ein Leben...|rolleyes


Ich will auch ans Wasser!:c


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Du hast ein Leben...|rolleyes



Na ja........anders wäre mir lieber....



> Ich will auch ans Wasser!



geh doch.............


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> dito....
> obwohl schön, wenn ich mir das Wetter |bigeyes, ist was anderes, rundherum bedeckt...
> bestes Raubfischwetter #6
> ich glaub ich muß los...


 

ah,nicht mehr online.also dem raubfisch nachstellen ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah,nicht mehr online.also dem raubfisch nachstellen ;-)




Matze, der olle Koopp ist doch wieder ein Geisterschweinchen....|rolleyes


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle zusammen,

wenn ich nicht mein kleines Söhnchen hätte, wäre ich viel öfters am Wasser.


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich nicht mein kleines Söhnchen hätte, wäre ich viel öfters am Wasser.




Moinsen Utchen!#h


Wieso sollte es dir auch besser gehen als uns???


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ein Geisterschweinchen..



Pssssssssssssssssssssssssst |supergri


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Pssssssssssssssssssssssssst |supergri



Geist ist wieder da. :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geist ist immer da :vik:


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Utchen!#h
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte es dir auch besser gehen als uns???



Bin ja oft der Versuchung nahe, den kleinen einfach mal mit zu nehmen. Werde ich auch bald mal machen.
Werde bestimmt die Sachen gerade aufgebaut haben und dann jammert das kleine süße Söhnchen. Mal sehen, ob ich ihn gut beschäftigen kann.
Heute habe ich aber mit dem Großen erstmal Zahnarzttermin. Aber morgen evtl.


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Bin ja oft der Versuchung nahe, den kleinen einfach mal mit zu nehmen. Werde ich auch bald mal machen.
> Werde bestimmt die Sachen gerade aufgebaut haben und dann jammert das kleine süße Söhnchen. Mal sehen, ob ich ihn gut beschäftigen kann.
> Heute habe ich aber mit dem Großen erstmal Zahnarzttermin. Aber morgen evtl.




Wieso, du musst dem einfach ne Stippe in die Hand drücken und machen lassen...
Schon passt das!:q

Klappt bei Unseren jedenfalls wunderbar!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zu dem scheußlichen Zahnschuster muss ich morgen auch. Der verdammte Backenzahn gibt keine Ruhe!#d

Also raus damit!!!|gr:


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Zu dem scheußlichen Zahnschuster muss ich morgen auch. Der verdammte Backenzahn gibt keine Ruhe!#d
> 
> Also raus damit!!!|gr:




Bei uns ist ja nur nachgucken.


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieso, du musst dem einfach ne Stippe in die Hand drücken und machen lassen...
> Schon passt das!:q
> 
> Klappt bei Unseren jedenfalls wunderbar!



So was in der Richtung hatte mir auch schon gedacht. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> So was in der Richtung hatte mir auch schon gedacht. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.




Wie alt sind deine Kurzen nochmal?
Hab ich glaube schonmal gefragt, aber schon wieder veralzheimert...

Könnten nächstes Jahr im Sommer ja mal ein "MitKinderAngeln" bei euch machen.
Familie Nemles und Familie Chris sind mit ihren Kurzen bestimmt auch dabei!

Mir denkt da so an Strand, schön warmes Wetter, kleine Mole für angelnde Kinder, Grillfeuerchen, Flaschenbier...

Sowas gibts doch gaaaanz bestimmt in Grubes Umgebung, oder?

Würde unter Garantie bei vielen Elternboardies ganz gut Anklang finden!:m


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
das ding mit dem zahnarzt und dem zähne ziehen ist auch so ein ding für sich.
irgend wie fehlt der zahn dann ja und da muss ein neuer rein damit die gegenüber liegenden nicht raus fallen,bzw locker werden.ganz komisches ding,hab das auch hinter mir.

zu eurem urlaub:
kann es euch nur empfehlen,sind ja genau 3 wohnungen und auf den rest deiner fragen gibts dort auch die lösung,bzw die bestätigung das du es machen kannst.
kidis können angeln und stockbrot überm lagerfeuer machen,ihr könnt die brandung  unsicher machen und und und
ist echt schön dort


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wir können uns aber doch auch auf dem ersten Parkplatz hinter dem Elbtunnel treffen?
> *Wer zuerst da ist, kocht schonmal ne Kanne Kaffee*!:vik:


 
..können wir gerne machen, aber ich würde dann den Autohof Abfahrt 19 Vorschlagen oder ihr guckt kurz bei mir rum, ist ja auch nur 2Km von der Autobahn weg, ich Sponsor auch den Kaffee :m

Ist natürlich fürs Kööppchen nicht ganz so günstig  aber dat wird dann auf dem Rückweg erledigt


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend erstmal #h

Ich hoffe, das ich den Freitag früh auch schon los komme. Mal sehen, vielleich fange ich Andy wieder auf dem ersten Parkplatz hinter Neumünster ein.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,nabend auch von mir


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Moin




Moin Peter

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ralf,
bin dabei!!!


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Nabend #h

Kleiner Bericht und Bilder vom heutigen Stachlerstippen. 
guckst du hier *15772*


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie alt sind deine Kurzen nochmal?
> Hab ich glaube schonmal gefragt, aber schon wieder veralzheimert...
> 
> Könnten nächstes Jahr im Sommer ja mal ein "MitKinderAngeln" bei euch machen.
> ...


Der Kleinste ist 2 Jahr. Dann kommt der 13jährige und dann die 20jährige. |rolleyes |rolleyes
"MitKinderAngeln" , das wäre doch was. Das könnte man an der Schleuse machen. Da stehen öfters mal Kinder mit ner Angel. Guter Einfall.


----------



## celler (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alle schreiben nabend aber keiner postet irgend was


----------



## Franky D (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal guten abend gesagt


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> alle schreiben nabend aber keiner postet irgend was




Nabend Matze #h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend Kai #v


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Kai, Nabend Franky, Nabend Chris #h#h|supergri


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend @ all |supergri


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend Barschräuber Koopp :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs,

ein Glück ist heute Bergfest  Noch 2,5 Tage schaffen und man 
kann sich wieder den wichtigen Dingen im Leben widmen


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch schnell mal "Moin" gerufen!|wavey:

Wochenende rückt näher. Sonntag werde ich auch mal wieder Fischen fahren...
Wird aber nur ein banales Forellenzocken!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk Moin Kai
na mal sehen eigentlich wollte ich mit Koopp in den Hafen, aber ich fühl' mich am Bergfesttag irgendwie nicht #d das letzte Glas Danske Met gestern abend muss schlecht gewesen sein :vik:


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin gesagt 

@ MFT-C



> letzte Glas Danske Met gestern abend muss schlecht gewesen sein



mach nix los #d wer saufen kann, kann auch......#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk Moin Kai
> na mal sehen eigentlich wollte ich mit Koopp in den Hafen, aber ich fühl' mich am Bergfesttag irgendwie nicht #d das letzte Glas Danske Met gestern abend muss schlecht gewesen sein :vik:




Ui Ui!|uhoh:

Von diesem Honiggebräu bekomm ich auch immer Kopfschmerzen...
Aber Angeln und frische Luft helfen da!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Moin gesagt
> 
> @ MFT-C
> 
> ...


 
Moin Micha
wo Du recht hast...:g



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ui Ui!|uhoh:
> 
> Von diesem Honiggebräu bekomm ich auch immer Kopfschmerzen...
> Aber Angeln und frische Luft helfen da!:m


 
frag nicht der Schädel brummt, als ob ich auf der Autobahn geschlafen hätte, aber langsam klart es auf


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Aber Angeln und frische Luft helfen da!


und dann noch der Adrenalinpegel beim Platten, oder Zanderdrill.....

Jede Kopfauapille ist dagegen nur Mumpitz 



> wo Du recht hast..



Recht..............#d
Erfahrung.........#6....:q


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann von mir auch mal ein moin @all


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h#h

So, Arbeitstach geschafft und Wochenmitte.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabens,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend.
alle ihren arbeitstag gut überstanden?
und nun fleissig am auf hangman wörter warten?


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> nabend.
> alle ihren arbeitstag gut überstanden?
> und nun fleissig am auf hangman wörter warten?




Jou, hau rein :m


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

immer mit"e ruhe.
muss mich erstmal durchlesen,ist ralf denn auch hier.sonst gibt es ja kein duell


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann hat Ralf heute gute Karten. Ich bin durch Koffer packen etwas abgelenkt. Aber stell ruhig ein |supergri


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

koffer packen?
gehts wieder auf montage?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann hat Ralf heute gute Karten. Ich bin durch Koffer packen etwas abgelenkt. Aber stell ruhig ein |supergri



Na ja, hab heute nen 12 Stunden Tag hinter mir.
Is doch nix mehr für Leute in meinem Alter..
Dafür hab ich mir aber eben nen Gläschen Rotwein eingeschenkt...

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> immer mit"e ruhe.
> muss mich erstmal durchlesen,ist ralf denn auch hier.sonst gibt es ja kein duell



Kuckuck, hier bin ich......
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> koffer packen?
> gehts wieder auf montage?



Nicht ganz, Montage vorbereiten für Februar.
Wird trotzdem ein langes WE.


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> N
> Dafür hab ich mir aber eben nen Gläschen Rotwein eingeschenkt...
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



Ich hab mir auch gerade ein Fläsken gelber Hefeexkremente aufgeploppt #g


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen
bin gerade vom Hafen zurück, hatte 2 Platten Koop hatte 4 oder 5, danach noch ein bischen gezandert, aber nix und eben noch mal schnell beim BoardieStammtisch im Geo vorbei geguckt, dort der Fang des Tages.......ne legger Pizza :vik:


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ralf.

na ihr habts ja gut.
jetzt weiss ich auch wie man zu den grossen pausen zwischen dem vö.... kommt.
einfach abends mal ein bierchen trinken und die .... lässt dich in ruhe.
so läuft das also


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
naja auch dazu petri,besser als garnichts.
wie lang wart ihr unterwegs?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> naja auch dazu petri,besser als garnichts.
> wie lang wart ihr unterwegs?


 
Fisch ist Fisch, außerdem waren wir erst um ca 1400 am Wasser..bis 1700, danach durch die Stadt gedüst und im Geo eingekehrt


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja dann ists doch ein einigermassen gutes ergebniss und ausserdem gehts ja nicht immer nur ums fangen.

dafür hat die pizza im geo dann um so besser geschmeckt


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja dann ists doch ein einigermassen gutes ergebniss und ausserdem gehts ja nicht immer nur ums fangen.
> 
> dafür hat die pizza im geo dann um so besser geschmeckt


 
so isses, hatte noch Restwürmer von Gestern, die wollten Schwimmen #c und die Pizze war echt legger :m


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja wenn du sowieso noch würmer hattest.....
wäre wahrscheinlich auch angeln gefahren.
wat macht eigentlich deine vw lager geschichte?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wat macht eigentlich deine vw lager geschichte?


 
|abgelehn ..leider, die bauen z.Zt. Stellen ab |evil:


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich auch schon gehört,deswegen frag ich...
naja kommt zeit komt rat ;-)


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo ihr alle!

War heute für 2,5 Stunden auf der Brücke. Musste heute sein. Sonst wäre mir noch die Decke auf dem Kopf gefallen. 
Hat den Kleinen dem großen Bruder aufs Auge gedrückt. Mensch ist das ein Sturm aus der Brücke. War aber super toll. Die Wellen kamen schon teilweise über die Brücke. Stark. 2 Angler sind schon nach kurzer Zeit gegeangen, hatten mir aber noch ihre 100 Wattis geschenkt. Wenn ich es schaffe, gehe ich morgen damit wieder los.
Einen Dorsch und einen Wittling habe ich heute mit nach Hause gebracht. Und verspeist sind die auch schon. Hatte heute so wie so schon Fisch aufgetaut gehabt und dann die noch dazu.

Das durchpusten lassen war echt super.


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal petri...
ich seh schon du machst dir doch auch lieber 2 mal gedanken bevor du postest.
hättest ja auch schreiben können das durchblasen war klase...


----------



## Franky D (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend 
das hört sich doch gut an petri zu den fischen Ute


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin franky


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Ute,

wenn es den Preis für die Neuanglerin des Jahres geben würde,
meine Stimme hättest Du sofort.
Soviel Begeisterung für's Angeln, von einer Frau, habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Möchte Dein Mann evtl. die Frau tauschen...:q:q:q:q:q:q,
denn meine Frau hat mit der Angelei nichts am Hut..:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Franky

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Möchte Dein Mann evtl. die Frau tauschen...:q:q:q:q:q:q,
> denn meine Frau hat mit der Angelei nichts am Hut..:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



Wat ein Glück, das Du keine Piepmätze züchtest...:q


----------



## Franky D (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin matze und ralf


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ups, gar nicht gesehen so schnell


Hai Franky #h#h#h


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten abend tom


----------



## Franky D (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups, gar nicht gesehen so schnell
> 
> 
> Hai Franky #h#h#h


 
wo Hai|bigeyes doch nich inner etwa ostsee? moins nemles


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja in der ostsee gibts nur die kleinen leo haie.
erzählt das aber bloss nicht tom.
er ist nämlich unser tauchspezi...


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> wo Hai|bigeyes doch nich inner etwa ostsee? moins nemles




Sie sind überall   

  selbst in der Elbe 



Aber ich kriege sie


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sie sind überall
> 
> selbst in der Elbe
> 
> ...




ich schmeiss mich wech........


naja sag dann mal jutes nächtle,bis morgen früh dann


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat ein Glück, das Du keine Piepmätze züchtest...:q



Haben Piepmätze was mit Vögeln zu tun....


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jou Matze, Gutes Nächtle und süße Träume |wavey:


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Haben Piepmätze was mit Vögeln zu tun....



Einige schon. Wenn die Zitronen Füße haben, über den Tisch laufen und piep piep  machen(die Mätze), dann sind es Vögel.


----------



## Franky D (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sie sind überall
> 
> selbst in der Elbe
> 
> ...


 
oha|bigeyes hast du schon mal nen termin bei dem netten herren vereinbart der so ein komfortabeles sofa in einem seiner zimmer stehen hatt|supergri
nacht matze


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nacht Matze,

für die vielen kleinen Hangman's wünsche ich Dir ca. 3-5 Alpträume.....



#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> oha|bigeyes hast du schon mal nen termin bei dem netten herren vereinbart der so ein komfortabeles sofa in einem seiner zimmer stehen hatt|supergri



Geht leider nicht, bin Kassenpatient. Wir in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe müßen immer auf dem Fußboden hocken und erzählen


----------



## Franky D (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht, bin Kassenpatient. Wir in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe müßen immer auf dem Fußboden hocken und erzählen


 

ah soo


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na dann mal petri...
> ich seh schon du machst dir doch auch lieber 2 mal gedanken bevor du postest.
> hättest ja auch schreiben können das durchblasen war klase...



Dies ging mir auch durch den Kopf. 
Bin doch mitlerweile schon oft genug ein Thema geworden.
Oder vielleicht doch nicht?
Mal sehen, wie lange ich aufpasse.


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Ute,
> 
> wenn es den Preis für die Neuanglerin des Jahres geben würde,
> meine Stimme hättest Du sofort.
> ...



Danke dir.

Wir können die beiden ja mal verkupeln. :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht, bin Kassenpatient. Wir in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe müßen immer auf dem Fußboden hocken und erzählen



Die Gruppe kenn ich.
Geht da doch um das schnellstmögliche Öffnen von Bierflaschen,
ohne geeignete Sitzgelegenheit.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen an alle Langschläfer..

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch Moin GESAGT #6

mal schaun, was gleich die Platten und die Zander sagen...???

Wieder weeech #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> auch Moin GESAGT #6
> 
> mal schaun, was gleich die Platten und die Zander sagen...???
> 
> Wieder weeech #h




Guuuuden!#h

Wünsche Allen einen schönen Tag und Denen, die ans Wasser kommen, zusätzlich noch einen Erfolgreichen!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> auch Moin GESAGT #6
> 
> mal schaun, was gleich die Platten und die Zander sagen...???
> 
> Wieder weeech #h


 
Tach auch

viel erfolg am Fluß  Micha


..hab voll verpennt :c wollte eigentlich schon auf dem Weg richtung Glück sein |rolleyes naja nu muss ich ein bischen schneller fahren 

Falls ich mich nicht mehr melde wünsch ich schonmal ein schönes und erholsames WE @all

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen..
@tom
wat soll dast mit den piep(mätzen)?dat war doch wieder auf mich bezogen.

@ralf
ob du es glaubst oder nicht,aber ich hab noch nie besser geschlafen als diese nacht ;-)


----------



## Franky D (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin sacht
bei mir wird dat heut mim angeln nix heut is gartenarbeit angesagt solangsam will ich den garte nfür den winter fertig machen


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> auch mal moin sacht
> bei mir wird dat heut mim angeln nix heut is gartenarbeit angesagt solangsam will ich den garte nfür den winter fertig machen



Dann gutes Wühlen!:m

Selbe Arbeit steht bei mir Samstag an...|uhoh:


----------



## Franky D (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann gutes Wühlen!:m
> 
> Selbe Arbeit steht bei mir Samstag an...|uhoh:


 
danke werd ich  haben joa bei mir wird bi salles fertig is auch bis samstag dauern am samstag wer dich noch en traktor von meinem opa holen müssen um alles abzutransportieren dir dann auch frohes schaffen


----------



## celler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

what"s ab hier???
kennt man ja garnicht mehr.
kommt mir bald so vor als ob wenn ihr euch auf den winterschlaf vorbereitet...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze,

jupp, sind gerade auf Nahrungssuche und Höhle gemütlich machen....:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf

jo mir kommt das echt bald so vor.
und sonst,wat macht die arbeit oder hast frei?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin ralf
> 
> jo mir kommt das echt bald so vor.
> und sonst,wat macht die arbeit oder hast frei?



Hab mein Tagwerk schon hinter mir.
Morgen nochmal und dann nächste Woche für 4 Tage nach Düsseldorf.

#h#h#h#h#h#h

Schick mir doch bitte noch ne PN mit Deiner Adresse, damit ich meine Ulla befragen kann.
Ist zur Fahrtplanung für Wismar.


----------



## celler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geht sofort raus....

hangman wartet!
ich fahre jetzt einkaufen und wenn ich wieder komme hast mein roman gelöst ;-)


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal Moin gesagt #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> mal Moin gesagt #h




Yo, von mir auch "Moinsen" gerufen!:q

Wie war denn deine Ausbeute gestern Micha?


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle !!! 
aufm zum Enspurt vorm Wochenende :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Jörg

In den Kleinanzeigen steht ein feiner E-Motor


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon gesehen ....
son großen will ich aber nicht und ne Batterie is ja schon installiert an Bord :m
der kleine 30er sollte eigendlich langen für mein Boot ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach will er nicht einzeln verkaufen, schade wollte auch schon mal anhorchen was 
er nur für den Motor haben will. Und Leistung kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Wie war denn deine Ausbeute gestern Micha?



drei flache...:q


----------



## nemles (7. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie jetzt? Keiner hier? |kopfkrat

Naja, trotzdem einen guten Abend #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

unnd nu ist schon wieder keiner da.....

trotzdem Moin


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

ist einer von euch morgen im Hafen?
Ich brauch nen Zanderguide,die Stellen die ich in dert letzten Zeit beangelt hab,brachten nicht den richtigen Erfolg.Also wenn einer von euch los zieht,gebt laut.

@Tom,
bei welcher Firma arbeitest du noch?Ist das die Kippenautomatenfirma in Bergedorf?


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT Sutje

siehe Pn


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Oh man heute den ganzen Vormittag mit dem Boot die Weser abgeklappert und.. nada 
Naja wenigstens mal wieder Boot gefahren :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schon gesehen ....
> son großen will ich aber nicht und ne Batterie is ja schon installiert an Bord :m
> der kleine 30er sollte eigendlich langen für mein Boot ....




Nehm lieber einen größeren,gerade wenn du mal auf der Elbe Fischen willst.
Ich hab in meinem Boot einen 55Powerdrive und der geht sogar ganz gut als Hilfsmotor.
Glaub mir,ein größerer Motor lohn sich.Ich würde auch nicht die Bordbatterie mit dem E-Motor betreiben,sondern immer schön einzeln betreiben,so gibt es keine Probleme mit Spannungsverlust.
Hab bei mir 240Amp drin und das reicht für 2 Tage.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter!

Benutzt Du den E-Quirl auch im Salzwasser?


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Peter!
> 
> Benutzt Du den E-Quirl auch im Salzwasser?




Jupp,
aber vorher den trockenen Motor mit Silikonspray behandeln und nach der Salzwasserfahrt schön mit Süßwasserm spülen.
Hab das jetzt schon ein paar mal so gemacht und keine Probleme mit Korrosion.
Hab den Motor von Schlageter und der meinte auch,das das geht,zumindest in der Ostsee.
Norwegen und Nordsee würde auch er nicht machen,dafür gibt es dann die Salzwassermodelle.
Hab neulich erst ein Boot mit diesen Flanschmotoren gesehen.Diese werden auf die Kavitationsplatten montiert.
Er hatte zwei davon und konnte beide unabhängig ansteuern.
So konnte er auf der Stelle wenden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Coole Sache! Überlege als Flautenschieber/Notmotor einen starken E-Motor zu nehmen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach das,ich habs nicht bereut.
Werde diesen Winter mal versuchen damit in der Ostsee zu schleppen. Könnte sehr angenehm sein,nicht mal ein 4Takter takern zu hören.


----------



## celler (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen oder gute nacht @ all.
mein arbeitstag fängt jetzt an...


----------



## nemles (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und meiner ist zu Ende bis morgen sex Uhr.


Hai Matze #h


----------



## Franky D (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ihr beiden
meiner fängt wieder um 7:50uhr an


----------



## nemles (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boah Äh, das ist ja wie Ausschlafen:k


----------



## Franky D (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da sagst du was^^
und vorallem mein arbeitstag endet schon um 15uhr^^ und ich hab nich 3x15min und einmal 45min pause


----------



## nemles (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> da sagst du was^^
> und vorallem mein arbeitstag endet schon um 15uhr^^ und ich hab nich 3x15min und einmal 45min pause



Das ist doch wohl noch nicht Altersteilzeit?


----------



## Franky D (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö nennt man glaub ich Schule oder so|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ihr 2.
man wie gern würde ich nochmal zur schule gehen,alles besser machen als jetzt,dann würd ich im ausland arbeiten ;-)


----------



## nemles (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schule...|kopfkrat Da war doch noch was |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Egel, habs vergessen :q


----------



## Franky D (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

glaub ich dir matze


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle ! |wavey:
endlich ist das WE schon wieder rum  |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Wünsche auch allen nen guten Start in die neue Woche...:m
Auf dass sie schnell rum geht!

Ich war gestern auch endlich mal wieder Fischen.
Acht Saiblinge sind dabei raus gekommen und sogar ein kleiner Zander hat gaaanz kurz mal das Wasser verlassen!:vik:

Heut Abend gibbet legger in Butter gebratenen Saibling mit Bratkartoffeln und Feldsalat.


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Nehm lieber einen größeren,gerade wenn du mal auf der Elbe Fischen willst.
> Ich hab in meinem Boot einen 55Powerdrive und der geht sogar ganz gut als Hilfsmotor.
> Glaub mir,ein größerer Motor lohn sich.Ich würde auch nicht die Bordbatterie mit dem E-Motor betreiben,sondern immer schön einzeln betreiben,so gibt es keine Probleme mit Spannungsverlust.
> Hab bei mir 240Amp drin und das reicht für 2 Tage.




mhm ... das Argument ist natürlich auch nicht so ohne ....
aber wie gesagt ... ich denke mir würde das reichen wenn ich den motor mal dafür nehmen kann um das Boot mal eben 50-100m weiter zu versetzen wenn ich im Süßwasser mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin ... fürs Salzwasser hab ich den nicht unbedingt eingeplant ... 
na ja .... ich denke vorm Frühjahr brauch ich eh keinen .... bis dahin mal überlegen ....


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Heut Abend gibbet legger in Butter gebratenen Saibling mit Bratkartoffeln und Feldsalat.



da kreig ich ja gleich nach dem Frühstück wieder Hunger .... #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Dirk

auch Moin gesagt #h



> in Butter gebratenen Saibling mit Bratkartoffeln



wie Edel..#6

bei mir gibt das heute nur Fischfrikadellen, gemacht aus Pollak und Zander, evtl noch ein bißchen Butt mit rein....


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> bei mir gibt das heute nur Fischfrikadellen, gemacht aus Pollak und Zander, evtl noch ein bißchen Butt mit rein....




Oh, das hört sich aber auch lecker an!:q
Das ist ne Idee für nächste Woche, da werd ich das auch mal antesten mit den Fischfrikas.
Mal gucken ob sich Dorsch, Hecht und Zander vertragen...


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Dirk


> Mal gucken ob sich Dorsch, Hecht und Zander vertragen...


Hecht würde ich raus lassen #d, den kannst du wiederum gut mit Brassen mischen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-Dirk
> 
> Hecht würde ich raus lassen #d, den kannst du wiederum gut mit Brassen mischen...




Ja, hast Recht! 
Die Entenschnäbel haben ja schon einen sehr sehr speziellen Geschmack...

Vielleicht mach ich da auch als Vorspeise ne Hechtklößchensuppe draus!


----------



## celler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,an mal wieder alle die fleissig am arbeiten sind.


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach auch #h

@ MFT-D

immer noch am weinen


----------



## celler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

weinen ?
hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schau in den Nutellatrööt, dann wirst du wohl auch weinen


----------



## celler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso,naja gibt ja jetzt den eimer und nutella trööt.
ist echt ohne worte was manche hier so für fragen stellen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab schon zwei Clorollen zugeheult


----------



## celler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist echt übel hier....
und es scheint mir echt so als meinen die leute das ernst...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> tach auch #h
> 
> @ MFT-D
> 
> immer noch am weinen




Na ja, ich weiß ja nu, wo mein Fehler lag...:vik:
Dieser blöde Löffel aber auch!|rolleyes


Eben die Familie verköstigt.
Mööönsch war das lecker!
Die ersten Saiblinge sind immer die Besten.

Sind zwar noch nicht so die großen Kämpfer, aber dafür zart wie Butter! *dickenBauchreib*:q


----------



## Franky D (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das mit den saiblingen hört sich sehr lecker an hab schon oft gehört das die sehr lecker seien sollen. Ich war heut abend auswärst speisen in einem neuen restaurant das war einfach nur genial Schweinerückensteak mit pilzsoße und salat und Baguette für nur 8,50€ und es war wirklich eine sehr große portion so dass sogar ich satt geworden bin


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Papsi, Moin Tom,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin#h#h#h

Man ist das windig draussen.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin, moin#h#h#h
> 
> Man ist das windig draussen.|bigeyes



Ich hör nüscht. 
Wahrscheinlich sind die Fenster im Hotel schalldicht, oder hier in Düsseldorf gibbet keinen Wind mehr.
Biste eigentlich schon wieder in der Heimat ..........
Falls ich das veralzheimert hab....


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, kann sein, bist ja doch ziemlich weit im Binnenländle.:q
Hier brist es mächtig.

Jou, bin gestern Abend wieder gelandet.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy

nu isser wieder wech

#y#y


#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf
nee bin noch da 
hab gerade ein wenig streß daher luscher ich immer nur kurz mach doch urlaubsvertretung im baumaschienenhandel und verleih .und das ganz alleine iss schon anstrengend sich um technik und büro zu kümmern . so und nu muß ich auch schon los feierabend gegen 18,30 uhr |uhoh:
bis denne 
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann verleih mal ordentlich....

Bis denne

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4771914/Guten_Morgen_liebe_Sorgen

zum wach werden......


----------



## celler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3968310/Jetzt_wuerd_wieder_in_die_Haende_gespuckt

und so wecken euch eure kinder ab morgen ,jeden morgen ;-)


----------



## celler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

er geht auch gut ab

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1427983/Baby_Bier_Witzig


----------



## celler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder er

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/734533/Pupsendes_Baby


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin #h

@ Mft-D


> Mööönsch war das lecker!


#6:#6:#6:#6:#6:#6:#6

und meine Frikadunsen erst.......legga legga


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Sternekoch-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> und meine Frikadunsen erst.......legga legga




Das glaub ich dir gerne!:q

Werd mich da nächste Woche auch dran machen.

Jagst du Fischfleisch, Zwiebeln, Dill, Petersilie, Ei und Gewürze durch den Mixer?
Oder gibst du erst nach dem Zerkleinern des Fisches die grob geschnittenen anderen Zutaten bei?

Fragen über Fragen!|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Mft-d


> Fragen über Fragen!|rolleyes


die man dann auch beantworten sollte....:q

Fisch = Mixer
Salz, Pfeffer (abschmecken) in die Rohmasse,
dann Zwiebeln etc.
dann formen, in rohen Ei wälzen, evtl. noch mal Salz oder andere (wenig) Gewürze..
Dann in Paniermehl, dann in die Pfanne.
Restei und Zwiebel zum Schluß auch mit braten = Verwertung


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Mft-d
> 
> die man dann auch beantworten sollte....:q
> 
> ...




Hmmm, genau so ähnlich (ich meng das Ei direkt unter) werd ich das machen...
Heut Abend gibts, wenn alles gut läuft, frische Krabben zum Puhlen!:k
Unser fliegender Fischmann wollte welche besorgen.
Wenn ich dran denk läuft mir schon die Sabber!|rolleyes

Ich glaube nächstes Jahr in Norge werd ich mich zehn Tage nur von Fisch und Krustentieren ernähren!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Meeresangler-Feinschmecker-Bande
man da läuft einem ja dat Wasser im Mund zusammen wenn man hier ließt 

bin wieder zuhause, mal sehen ob's morgen direkt wieder losgeht, aber wohl eher nicht, nächste Woche vlt. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin ihr Meeresangler-Feinschmecker-Bande
> man da läuft einem ja dat Wasser im Mund zusammen wenn man hier ließt
> 
> bin wieder zuhause, mal sehen ob's morgen direkt wieder losgeht, aber wohl eher nicht, nächste Woche vlt.
> ...




Guuuden Chris!#h

Wie schon wieder nach SAW oder in den Hafen???


----------



## nemles (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen Feierabend #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schönen Feierabend #h



Ebenso schönen Feierabend.
Wollten eigentlich in die Altstadt von Düsseldorf, bis eine der Damen im Labor bemerkte, dass heute ja der 11.11. ist.
Das muss ich mir nicht antun. 
Gehen jetzt zum Chinesen, da gibbet ja auch lecker Bierchen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis nachher...

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier im unterkühltem Norden wird der 11.11.te wie jeder andere Tag gehandhabt |supergri

Also Feierabendbierchen.:m

Jou, bis denne und guten Hunger und Durst


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> mal sehen ob's morgen direkt wieder losgeht,


Das war wohl nix....von wegen morgem, oder nächste W.

aber das kannste selber verlabern, außer vielleicht, was so' Crashkurs für' zandern so alles bringen kann ...#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Chris!#h
> 
> Wie schon wieder nach SAW oder in den Hafen???


 
Schande über mich, ich meinte in den Hafen, aber ich habe schon wieder gesündigt s.u. 



nemles schrieb:


> Hier im unterkühltem Norden wird der 11.11.te wie jeder andere Tag gehandhabt |supergri
> 
> Also Feierabendbierchen.:m
> 
> Jou, bis denne und guten Hunger und Durst


 
..und das ist auch gut so  Prost Rev #g



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> 
> Das war wohl nix....von wegen morgem, oder nächste W.
> 
> aber das kannste selber verlabern, außer vielleicht, was so' Crashkurs für' zandern so alles bringen kann ...#6


 
...besten Dank für das Guiding #6

Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2257420&postcount=15857

Ich bin noch ganz kribbelig, so ein schönes Glasauge :vik:

edit: hier gibbet die Bilder 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2257454&postcount=15859


----------



## celler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal petri zu euren fängen.
alle heut gefangen?


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Nachdem Chris den Zander aus dem Wasser hatte, 
hüpfte er ungefähr so :z durch die Gegend :q,
nur nicht ganz so elegant...


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Chris!

Petri Mann!:m
Schigges Stacheltier.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Nachdem Chris den Zander aus dem Wasser hatte,
> hüpfte er ungefähr so :z durch die Gegend :q,
> nur nicht ganz so elegant...






Kann ich mir bildhaft vorstellen!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Nachdem Chris den Zander aus dem Wasser hatte,
> hüpfte er ungefähr so :z durch die Gegend :q,...


 

..und später im Auto so...


----------



## nemles (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die armen Stoßdämpfer....


----------



## Franky D (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri chris zu dem schönen stachler


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ..und später im Auto so...



Kam sogar in den Verkehrsnachrichten...

Achtung auf der Strecke xy wird vor einem völlig durchgeknallten Möchtegernundhatauchschon Zanderangler gewarnt.
Bitte alle sofort rechts ranfahren und abwarten :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Kam sogar in den Verkehrsnachrichten...
> 
> Achtung auf der Strecke xy wird vor einem völlig durchgeknallten Möchtegernundhatauchschon Zanderangler gewarnt.
> Bitte alle sofort rechts ranfahren und abwarten :q


 

..jetzt wird mir so einiges klar..z.B.die verängstigten Blicke und hektisches nach rechts ziehen...wenn ich Dicht genug dran war das man mein Shimano Capi sehen konnte #d|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mftc


> das man mein Shimano Capi sehen konnte



fährst du jetzt schon ohne Hosen...;+...|peinlich...oder #r....


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ mftc
> 
> 
> fährst du jetzt schon ohne Hosen...;+...|peinlich...oder #r....


 
eher #r, ...aber woher weißt Du das ich Shimano auf mein bestes Stück hab schreiben lassen, oder hat meine süße was erzählt #c|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mftc


> oder hat meine süße was erzählt


............#x.....|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ mftc
> 
> ............#x.....|sagnix


 
...alter schwerenöter :m

war vorhin noch bei KaKiMoritz hab Material fürs Vorfach Tuning besorgt, mal sehen ob das den PlattenTerror vorran treibt


----------



## celler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen chris...
dat ist ja mal was,das man mal um diese uhrzeit noch wen online hat hier


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mftc


> hab Material fürs Vorfach Tuning besorgt,


gespannt sein...


----------



## celler (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat machen sie denn so früh hier?


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

presenile Bettflucht #q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

frohes Schaffen wünsche ich.......

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@koopp
oder doch die aufregung vorm buttangeln?


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da gibt es andere Dinge die mich "aufregen"


----------



## celler (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann hau mal raus......


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend


heute, guckst du hier *15877*  :q


----------



## Franky D (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri jungs schöne bilder


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Dank 
wie schon bei Schuppenaale geschrieben, echt ein gelungener Tag, 20Platte davon 5 zurück #c 

nu is' aber erstmal Ende mit Plattenterror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bestände schonen  und Vorräte wegessen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (12. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen
na dat sind doch schöne fangmeldungen,petri auch von mir dazu.
und super einstellung zur bestandsschonung ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an alle Frühaufsteher....

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin gesagt #6

@ MFTC


> Ende mit Plattenterror
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es sind mehr als genügend vorhanden #6



> und Vorräte wegessen.


großer Fehler...#d
Jan - Sept 09 ist ne lange Zeit, da gibt es keine zu fangen.
Und es gibt nix besseres im Mai,als sich ne schöne Platte reinzupfeifen, wenn alle anderen sich die ausgelabberten Maischollen/flundern kaufen müssen.

Ergo: Vorrat anlegen #6 #6 #6


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moschen ! 
hört sich gut an mit den Flachmänneren ! 
dieses WE soll auch ich endlich mal wieder los .... wind passt wohl für ne kleine Ostseebootstour ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach gesagt #h



@FK 
recht hat er ja, aber gibt ja auch noch ein paar andere Dinge zu erledigen


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moschen !
> hört sich gut an mit den Flachmänneren !
> dieses WE *soll* auch ich endlich mal wieder los .... wind passt wohl für ne kleine Ostseebootstour ...




Erst mal "Guuuden" @ all!|wavey:


@ Jörg,

das mit dem 'Soll' hört sich aber komisch an.
Fast als müsstest du ...
Nicht, dass dir das Bootsangeln gar keinen Spass mehr macht!|uhoh:


----------



## celler (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @all

wollt nur mal kurz erwähnen das es nur noch 15 tage u.d.r.v.h sind bis wir unsere nächste MFT tour starten...


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

naaaaaaaabend #h

heute ging es mal für drei Std. mit drei Leuten zum zandern..
Ergebnis: ein Barsch, 8 Zander

Hauptbericht und Bilder etwas später bei den Schuppenaalen...

jetzt muß ich erstmal das Messer schwingen


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

digges Petri Micha #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ja mal ein richtig geiles Ergebnis!!!:q

Digges fettes *P*!:m

Bin schon auf die Pics gespannt...:z


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Fischifischifischi...guckst du hier *15893*


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöne Fischlis, nochmals Petri dazu #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mftc

leider heute fast alle nur um die 45 -  50 cm


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ mftc
> 
> leider heute fast alle nur um die 45 - 50 cm


 
..Kasi's Z sieht aber schon ganz nett aus, während der in MarkA's Händen fast verschwindend klein rüberkommt


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTC


> ..Kasi's Z sieht aber schon ganz nett aus, während der in MarkA's Händen fast verschwindend klein rüberkommt



Das sieht nicht nur so aus :q

50 : 43 cm


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal Moin und schönen Sonntag gesagt #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Und gestern noch was raus gekommen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gesacht!#h

Hier kommt grad schön die Sonne raus. Werd gleich mal für ein Stündchen Forellen ärgern fahren...:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI



> Und gestern noch was raus gekommen?



 guckst du Schuppenaale ...:q


----------



## nemles (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen gesacht!#h
> 
> Hier kommt grad schön die Sonne raus. Werd gleich mal für ein Stündchen Forellen ärgern fahren...:q




Und hier piescht es wie aus Gießkannen.
Petri in den Süden gewinkt|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin                                   euch allen einen schönen rest Sonntag. Bald geht's nach Wismar :vik:                                Gruß aus SAW, Chris


----------



## nemles (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch auch einen schönen Rest-Sonntag.#h

Und falls Du Andy siehst, trete der faulen Socke doch mal vors Schienbein:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Naaaaaaaaaabeeeeend #h

Heute  guckst du hier |supergri *15917*


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Heil Koopp!


----------



## Franky D (16. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo petri zu den fischen
so komme grad von der Angelmesse in Karlsruhe war nicht schlecht besucht gab ein paar neuheiten zu bestaunen ich hab mmir nur eine schnur von Gigafisch gegönnt und Auwa Thieman hab ich dann noch nach seinemvortrag getroffen und mit ihm etwas geredet


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Euch auch einen schönen Rest-Sonntag.#h
> 
> Und falls Du Andy siehst, trete der faulen Socke doch mal vors Schienbein:m


moin gesacht 
bisst wohl dusselich dat tut doch weh|uhoh::q


----------



## nemles (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin gesacht
> bisst wohl dusselich dat tut doch weh|uhoh::q



Soll es ja auch, damit Du mal in Tritt kommst.:q

Moin gesacht und auf zur neuen Woche#h:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Soll es ja auch, damit Du mal in Tritt kommst.:q
> 
> Moin gesacht und auf zur neuen Woche#h:vik:



moin tom 
so ich muß schonwieder los denn mal bis ewentuell heut abend #h

wird ja bald wieder ruhiger dann bin ich auch wieder regelmäßig hier #6
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann angenehme Verrichtung.

Samstag geht es an die Ostsee und das WE danach ist ja schon Wismar angesagt.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## celler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal schnll moin gesacht...
@tom,wo willst denn dann schlafen?(insider)

@mft-ler,wat ist mit unserem board los?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf,weißt du was im mft.chapso los ist?
achso und kennst du die angelspezi geschäfte?
bin nämlich ebi meiner freundin in braunschweig und hier soll es ein solches geschäft geben,werd da wohl gleich vor der arbeit mal hin düsen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Matze,

Versuche auch seit 10 Minuten reinzukommen, klappt aber nicht.
Ne, die Angelspezi Geschäfte kenn ich überhaupt nicht.
Da wird es wie überall solche und solche Sachen geben. Kannst aber ja alles in die Hand nehmen.
Viel Spaß.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja werd mal schauen...
komische mitm mft,ich komm da auch nicht rein,schon seit 30 min nicht...
hast gleitzeitausgleich oder musst gleich zur arbeit?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Matze,

bin in der glücklichen Lage, meine Arbeitszeit oft selbst zu steuern.
Wenn kein Notfall vorliegt, plane ich meinen Arbeitstag selber.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bestes Wetter heute nach dem Wind-Wochenende #6
schnell mal nen Tagfrei organisiert, Sachen ins Auto schmeißen und ab an die Ostsee zum schleppen ... :vik:
werd heute abend berichten


----------



## celler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso,naja dat hat auch vorteile.
hast du dort nur unter der woche rufbereitschaft oder auch am we?


----------



## celler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bestes Wetter heute nach dem Wind-Wochenende #6
> schnell mal nen Tagfrei organisiert, Sachen ins Auto schmeißen und ab an die Ostsee zum schleppen ... :vik:
> werd heute abend berichten


 

na dann mal ein ganz dickes petri...
bin gespannt auf den dicke fische beitrag heut abend :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> achso,naja dat hat auch vorteile.
> hast du dort nur unter der woche rufbereitschaft oder auch am we?



Am Wochenende nur, wenn ich mich eintrage.
Dann gibt es auch eine anständige Entlohnung.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bestes Wetter heute nach dem Wind-Wochenende #6
> schnell mal nen Tagfrei organisiert, Sachen ins Auto schmeißen und ab an die Ostsee zum schleppen ... :vik:
> werd heute abend berichten



Dann mal schönes Wetter und viel Erfolg.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Auch keine Ahnung, was mit unserm Board los ist...#c|rolleyes
Vielleicht klappts ja im Laufe des Tages wieder!

@Fischkoopp,

ihr räumt ja echt krass auf im Hafen!|bigeyes
Kein Tag ohne Fisch!!!:q
Petri dazu.#6


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

@ MFTD


> hr räumt ja echt krass auf im Hafen!|bigeyes


Wen man nicht in der Schonzeit auf Zanderfilet verzichten möchte, muß man sich "jetzt" Vorräte anlegen 


> Kein Tag ohne Fisch!!!


Na ja, ganz so doll ist es auch nicht........|sagnix


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @ MFTD
> 
> Wen man nicht in der Schonzeit auf Zanderfilet verzichten möchte, muß man sich "jetzt" Vorräte anlegen




Recht haste da!:q
Mach dir ordentlich die Truhe voll...


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTD



> Mach dir ordentlich die Truhe voll...



Das ist schon geschehen  ich bunker schon bei der Nachbarin :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFTD
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist schon geschehen  ich bunker schon bei der Nachbarin :q




Oh, das wird die Nachbarin aber bestimmt freuen!!!:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTD


> das wird die Nachbarin aber bestimmt freuen!!!


:q.........................................|sagnix............................................:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all!

@ HD PetriHeil RietWatRut!
Du hast das gut, Sonne scheint, Fische beißen bestimmt wie irre und 
meinereiner hockt hier im Büro rum und darf Sicherheit produzieren. :v


----------



## fischer696 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> achso,naja dat hat auch vorteile.
> hast du dort nur unter der woche rufbereitschaft oder auch am we?



HD hat doch sein Handy mit, damit klappt es schon beim Angeln zu arbeiten :k  #6


----------



## celler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieso HD ?
ich mein mft-ralf


----------



## nemles (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Das ist schon geschehen  ich bunker schon bei der Nachbarin :q



Baggern heißt das.|supergri

Altes Ferkel :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Baggern heißt das



|kopfkrat hab ich da jetzt was verwechselt |kopfkrat






















ich glaub ich werd alt


----------



## nemles (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> hab ich da jetzt was verwechselt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> ich glaub ich werd alt



Das Problem beim älter werden.
Ich starre immer noch den jungen Dirns hinterher...




Aber ich weiß nicht mehr, warum:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen !
war nen supi tag heute ! 
schöne 12 Dorsche 50-65 und auch noch nen wunschschönen 47er Silberlig bei genialem wetter ! :vik: ... alle geschleppt .... 
die ersten Dorsche wurde gerade mit Kartoffeln und Senfsoße verdrückt |bla:
so macht das Laune !
werd morgen mal gucken ob die Bilder was geworrden sind ....


----------



## nemles (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörch, dickes Petri zu den Leos und besonders zu dem Silberbarren#6
Hat sicherlich bestens geschmeckt... Ich sabber schon wieder...


----------



## lille pojken (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hejsan

Petri Jörg schöne strecke hast hingelegt!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend zusammen

@Jörg 
schönes Ding, digges Petri zu der Strecke #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemless


> Ich sabber schon wieder..



Das kööööööönte auch am Alter liegen 

@ HD

#6 pETRI #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geilstens Jörg!:m

Schöne Strecke.#6

Petri


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier nun mal nen paar pics von gestern ....
Ausgangspunkt de Hafen von Grömitz
allerbestes Wetter zum Schleppen :k
gefüllte Fischkiste und mein Bordhund dürfen nicht fehlen :m


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nochn paar .....
hat einfach Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter
ne ganze Menge los unter Wasser - Fischechos ohne Ende, denke das meiste sicher Herings- und Wittlingschwäreme, aber auch nen paar richtige fette Sicheln gesehen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feine Bilder Alter!:m

So muss dat aussehen...#6


Ach so, *Ge Morsche* erst mal @ all!!!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin
dat sind ja mal anständige Anzeigen #6 und schöne Fische :l


----------



## celler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin
und ganz dickes petri an die schöne strecke.
super fang ergebnisse und das obwohl die ostsee leer sein soll


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding Jörg! bin ja gaaarnicht neidisch :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Tach gesagt |wavey:

heute bei dem Supperwetter, gab es nur drei Minbarsche, ergo bleibt die Küche Fischfrei..:q
obwohl nicht ganz, da tauen ja grad ein paar Barsch und Zanderfilets für die nächste Frikadellenbrutzelei auf


----------



## Ute (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Jörg! bin ja gaaarnicht neidisch :q



Und ich auch nicht.
Überhaupt nicht.
Tolle Fische.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Tach gesagt |wavey:
> 
> ...




Der olle Micha sollte sich vielleicht mal ein bestimmtes, kleines, aber unabhängiges Miniforum angucken.:m
So'n Fischkoopp würde da gut reinpassen...:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Miniforum angucken



|bigeyes hab ich schon, mal schaun


----------



## Franky D (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal moin sacht

petri sehr schöne fische so muss das ausschauen


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer sabbern will, guckt hier *15950*


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> wer sabbern will, guckt hier *15950*


 
..mönsch und ich dachte da gibbet wat nackiges zu sehen, nu liegen da son paar olle Fischflatschen inne pann #d:q:q:q 

..laß sie Dir schmecken


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> wer sabbern will, guckt hier *15950*





Hmmm, da bleibt mir ja fast der Lachs im Halse stecken...


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Hmmm, da bleibt mir ja fast der Lachs im Halse stecken..



Lachs hab ich als Ummantelung genommen, macht so ne Tellermine griffiger |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zander als Frikadelle, wenn das mal nicht dekadent ist :q

Gut so! - Weitermachen


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI


> wenn das mal nicht dekadent ist


nö, höchstens mal was anderes 
und
immer nur Zander/Barsch als ganzes Filet in der Pfanne,
wird auch langweilig...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man Ihr habt das gut... Und morgen wieder was geplant?


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nochn paar .....
> hat einfach Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter
> ne ganze Menge los unter Wasser - Fischechos ohne Ende, denke das meiste sicher Herings- und Wittlingschwäreme, aber auch nen paar richtige fette Sicheln gesehen #6





Ganz dolles Petri von mir.Ich hab ja auch in der gleichen Ecke öfter unterwegs,also denk ich mir,das es an dem Tag wohl keine Welle,oder kaum,denn bei 61ft zu sein,ist schon ein zwacken weit draußen.

Hast ja in Grömitz geslipt,war die Schranke schon weg und wo hast du mit dem Trailer und Auto geparkt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hast ja in Grömitz geslipt,war die Schranke schon weg und wo hast du mit dem Trailer und Auto geparkt?


 
|muahah: |muahah: das errinert mich an mein letzes mal in Grömitz, als ich wieder aus dem Wasser wollte kam da so ein Sack an und hat mich angepöbelt, ich hätte seinen Parkplatz für den er zahlt blockiert |rolleyes:q man muss vlt dazu sagen, das der restliche Parkplatz komplett leer war. #c


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

slippe ist frei, parken im Hafen kein Problem.
eigendlich wollte ich zum walkyriengrund 7-8 sm vor der Küste, aber irgendwie funzte das mit meinem Plotternicht so richtig #q
so war ich immer von ca 500m - 2-3 sm vor der Küste unterwegs


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen guten Morgen an alle,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch Moin gesagt #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach zusammen

@Koop
wat liegt heute an, HW 08:29  'n büschen Platten Ärgern #c


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTC


> heute an, HW 08:29


ablaufend ist z.Z. nicht so prickeln, um Platte zu ärgern #d

Zander & Co besser #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn
wann gehts los?


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mftc


> wann gehts los?


sieh zu, das du her kommst......:q ich bin in 10 Min. Startklar


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch schnell "Moijn" gerufen!#h

Wünsch euch viel Erfolg bei den Stachlern...:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTD


> Wünsch euch viel Erfolg bei den Stachlern...:q



THX, könnte was werden  will Fischstäbchen machen :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ mftc
> 
> sieh zu, das du her kommst......:q ich bin in 10 Min. Startklar


 
...geht das nicht schneller |rolleyes also gegen 9 uhr bei Dir #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTC


> ...geht das nicht schneller



Natürlich , aber drei Min. brauch ich für was anderes :q


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle ! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Kopp & Chris

PetriHeil Euch beiden RietWatRut! Oh man Ihr habt dat gut.... Nach ner 
Stunde Zahnarzt heute morgen ist jetzt wieder malochen angesagt. 

Naja wenigstens ist heute Bergfest und das Wochenende nah :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFTD
> 
> 
> THX, könnte was werden  will Fischstäbchen machen :vik:




Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt Meins, aber jeder Fool is Gott sei Dank anners!

Wünsch euch auf jeden Fall nen schönen Angeltach!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFTC
> 
> 
> Natürlich , aber drei Min. brauch ich für was anderes :q




Hmmm, für was er da wohl 3 Min. braucht???? |bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI


> Oh man Ihr habt dat gut.


Kann man sehen wie man will 


> jetzt wieder malochen


hätte ich überhaupt nix dagegen...



> Nach ner
> Stunde Zahnarzt heute



schüttel und weech---Gute Besserung #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ich düs' los

@all einen schönen Tag

@Micha ick bün gliks dor  ohne Stau ca 20Min, muß noch was einladen #6


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr seid ja drauf.
@koopp
3 min dauert das bei dir nur noch???
bist ja echt n fixer ,wa?

@euch zwei hamburger hafenunsichermachen jungs,dickes petri und viel spass.
haupsache koopp hat es auch noch geschafft in den 3 min nicht das chris leiden muss (duck,und wech)(


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich nochmal.
what`s ab im chapso?
kann mich nicht mehr anmelden


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei mir geht's.


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was jetzt kommt,bin mir eigentlich keiner schuld bewusst...


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich nochmal.
> what`s ab im chapso?
> kann mich nicht mehr anmelden


 

..und das mußt Du im Gästebuch eintragen #d#d#d ist doch alles ok #c


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ celler


> 3 min dauert das bei dir nur noch??



da geht noooooch schneller :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..und das mußt Du im Gästebuch eintragen #d#d#d ist doch alles ok #c




Oh Mann Matze!!!#q#q#q

Jetzt hab ich's auch gesehen...|rolleyes

Wenn das nicht mehr zum rauszulöschen geht, dann haste der Seite ja jetzt nen tollen Stempel aufgedrückt!#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So da simmer wieder..

gerade mit Micha im Hafen gewesen, hatte 3 Zander davon zwei knapp u40(zurück) und einen mit 42cm der liegt in der Box. Hat echt gut gebissen, konnte aber nur wenige Bisse verwerten. Einen richtig guten hab ich kurz vor der Oberfläche verloren. 

@Micha 
Danke nochmal für die Barsche #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich seh da nix im Gästebuch. #c


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> konnte aber nur wenige Bisse verwerten.


Immerhin konntest du 3 rauszuppeln und einen nach |bigeyes


> Einen richtig guten hab ich kurz vor der Oberfläche verloren.


Der ist dann beim nächstenmal, mindestens 1 cm größer 

Und im großen und ganzen, wird es doch immer besser bei dir #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bericht Zandern 19.11. ...Schuppenaale


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> Immerhin konntest du 3 rauszuppeln und einen nach |bigeyes
> Der ist dann beim nächstenmal, mindestens 1 cm größer
> 
> Und im großen und ganzen, wird es doch immer besser bei dir #6


 
Danke für die Blumen  aber ich lern' ja auch von Zanderguide_Micha, wat soll da denn schief laufen


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich seh da nix im Gästebuch. #c




God save the LIZ


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habe ja ein fragezeichen dahinter gesetzt,ihr hättet es ja beantworten können.
dann hätt es nicht mehr doof ausgesehen,trotzdem würde ich gern wissen warum ich verbannt wurde...
hab meiner meinung nach nichts falsches gemacht...


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich habe ja ein fragezeichen dahinter gesetzt,ihr hättet es ja beantworten können.
> dann hätt es nicht mehr doof ausgesehen,trotzdem würde ich gern wissen warum ich verbannt wurde...
> hab meiner meinung nach nichts falsches gemacht...


 
..für sowas sollte man dich bannen  wie kommst Du den darauf das Du verbannt wurdest #c versuchs einfach nochmal, hab im supportforum gelesen das auch andere dieses problem in letzter Zeit haben :g


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja werd mal schauen wie es nachher zu haus aussieht...
bzw ob ich von dort rein komme


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

grad mal die DVD "Die Meerforelle" reingezogen ...
klasse Film ! #6 :k
u.a. schleppen ganz einfach ohne DR nur mit Spinnruten und Wobblern .... schöne mefos bis 5 KG .... :k
der Film lohnt sich !!!!


----------



## nemles (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja werd mal schauen wie es nachher zu haus aussieht...
> bzw ob ich (von) dort rein komme




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> grad mal die DVD "Die Meerforelle" reingezogen ...
> klasse Film ! #6 :k
> u.a. schleppen ganz einfach ohne DR nur mit Spinnruten und Wobblern .... schöne mefos bis 5 KG .... :k
> der Film lohnt sich !!!!



Tja Jörg, es soll tatsächlich noch Leute geben, die ohne Hightec angeln. Also so richtig nur mit Angel und Köder.

Ich glaub, ich nehm Dich im Mai mal mit nach Rügen:m#6


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !
was'n hier los |kopfkrat
schlaft ihr noch alle ???? #c :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin HD!

Schaffe, Schaffe.... aber zum Glück im warmen Büro! Brr jetzt draußen sein nö nö :q


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja nicht so der Hit .... im nachinein freu ich mich immer noch das ich den einzigen guten tag der letzten Zeit am Montag auf der Ostsee verbringen konnte .... 
momant na is da wohl an ne weitere Ausfahrt nicht zu denken #d


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




moinsen @all

tom ich mein damit,ob ich dann von zu haus ins chapso komme und wie du siehst bin ich dort online,sprich es liegt am server auf der arbeit...


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen @all
> 
> tom ich mein damit,ob ich dann von zu haus ins chapso komme und wie du siehst bin ich dort online,sprich es liegt am server auf der arbeit...




Auch schnell "Guuuuden" gerufen!#h

Matze Hase, schreibste nix mehr im Chapso???


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so, grad wieder da ....
mal ne schöne Wuzelbehandlung beim Zahnarzt und antib. abgeholt |uhoh:
schön wenn der Schmerz dank Betäubung nachlässt aber sch*** feeling #t
na ja ... wird schon wieder werden


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uargh!|uhoh:

Ich fühle mit dir. Hab das vor drei Wochen auch über mich ergehen lassen...
Diese verdammten Zähne!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und bei mir gestern, darf jetzt zwei Wochen so ne olle Schiene tragen und 
lispel wie ein Schulmädchen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und bei mir gestern, darf jetzt zwei Wochen so ne olle Schiene tragen und
> lispel wie ein Schulmädchen...




Wenn ich mir jetzt bildlich vorstelle, wie du mit dem Teil aussiehst, dann krieg ich feuchte Augen...

|muahah:


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bei nem knackigen jungen Schulmädchen bestimmt nich nur feuchte Augen ....  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hör bloß auf... sehen tut man das Ding kaum bis garnicht aber wehe ich 
muss einen Satz mit "S" Lauten sagen :q


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
komm hier von arbeit nicht mehr ins chapso,die haben mir hier die seit gesperrt.
komm nur noch von zu haus rein...


----------



## nemles (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @dirk
> komm hier von arbeit nicht mehr ins chapso,die haben mir hier die seit gesperrt.
> komm nur noch von zu haus rein...



Bei den Hangman-Wörten muß ja auch jede EDV-Überwachungsanlage Alarm schlagen :q


Nabend an alle. #h
Übermorgen gehts endlich wieder ans Meer.:vik:


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,genau ,daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht...
das ding ist nur ich hab die wörter noch von zu haus eingestellt ;-)

samstag willst du ans meer?
wohin denn,ich will auch...


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal sehen wenn mein Krank sein bis zum WE nicht besser ist, komm' ich auch mal rum #6 fahr' ich nicht zur Dame, komm' ich halt nach Dahme |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> samstag willst du ans meer?
> wohin denn,ich will auch...



Das ist blöd zu beschreiben, ohne das dann gleich 61000 andere Boardies mir die Stelle weg schnappen.

Kleiner Tip: Das ist die Stelle, wo das Wasser genau bis ans Ufer reicht.

Den Rest notfalls per PN.


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom
achso,ich verstehe,es geht ums angeln...
was ist nochmal pn?

@chris
wäre cool wenn du auch nach da(h)me kommst...
dann würdest du......(insider)auch mal kennen lernen


----------



## nemles (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ups, da war meine Antwort etwas aus der Fassung. Nu is korrigiert.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> wäre cool wenn du auch nach da(h)me kommst...
> dann würdest du......(insider)*auch mal kennen lernen*


 
..danke muss nicht, mal sehen :q


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja gut,trotzdem kannst ja vorbei schauen...


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Nabend !

Heute gab es Barsche,Barsche,Barsche,Barsche und noch mehr Barsche, außerdem Barsche und ein paar...























Zander


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin gesagt #h

12 Std. kein Posting hier.....|bigeyes

Seid ihr schon im Winterschlaf


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @ all #h
wo sind die Bilder der Barsche,Barsche,Barsche,Barsche,Barsche 
und Zander ????? 
gute Barsche dabei gewesen ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

@Micha
ja mein paar nette Fotos wären schick gewesen, bist schon wieder los?


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Ihr Himmelhunde ich mach Feierabend  Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So Ihr Himmelhunde ich mach Feierabend  Schönes Wochenende!




Schönes WE Schmaler!#h

Und erhol dich gut von der Zahnkrise...


----------



## Franky D (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin gesacht so mal schaun was das so mit dem angekündigten wetter gibt wollte heut abend ja eigentlich nach sinsheim


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich träller mal ein fröhliches: Schönes Wochenende#h#h

in die Runde.
Feierabend für die Woche. Jetzt schick Futter für morgen einlegen und das Brandungszeug sortieren.
Morgen gehts dann zur Dame nach Dahme :m

Kann bei der Gelegenheit (laut Wetterdienst) wohl schon mal meine Eiszeitüberlebenssachen für Danske testen.#6


----------



## Franky D (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja ne eiszeit wirds wohl nich geben wobei bei dem was die wetterfrösche so panik schieben kann man j anie wissen


----------



## celler (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen

lass die eiszeit kommen,wir haben am we ja feuerholz dabei,dann müssen wir die see eben ein bisschen einheitzen...


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ HD...


> gute Barsche dabei gewesen ?



Überwiegend ü30, einige knapp 40

180cm : 4 :q

@ MFTC


> ja mein paar nette Fotos wären schick gewesen



finde ich auch :q, allerdings waren die Akkus bei Vattenfall 



> bist schon wieder los?


natürlich, hatte irgendwie keine Lust, Gardinen zu waschen

Kurzbericht und ein paar Pic's, später bei den Schuppenaalen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend!

So, die Fischfrikadellen aus Dorsch und Zander sind hervorragend gelungen...
Hat ne Riesen Portion gegeben!:q

Aber Gott sei Dank schmecken die ja auch kalt, auf Brötchen sehr legger.

Danke für den Gedankenanstoss @ Micha!:m


----------



## Franky D (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm dat hört sich aber lecker an haste gleich so viel gemacht das es im falle eines einschneiens genügend vorräte gibt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> 
> So, die Fischfrikadellen aus Dorsch und Zander sind hervorragend gelungen...
> Hat ne Riesen Portion gegeben!:q
> ...



Nabend gesagt,

die restlichen FF könnte man ja evtl. einfrieren und auf dem Weg nach Wismar wieder auftauen lassen.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTD


> Gedankenanstoss


|supergri...schon mal Fischgiros ,oder Spieße, oder Baconröllchen gemacht gemacht ? 



@ all

EIn bißchen was zum gucken, vom heutigen Tag = hier  *16001*


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend,
so das sie kurz nach der Ankunft in Wismar verspeisungfähig sind.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin allerseits|wavey:
so habs auch mal wieder geschafft vorbei zu schauen|uhoh::q

wie ist für nächstes we der stand der dinge ??????


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin allerseits|wavey:
> so habs auch mal wieder geschafft vorbei zu schauen|uhoh::q
> 
> wie ist für nächstes we der stand der dinge ??????



Hey Andy-san höchst persöhnlich |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Bei mir alles im Lot für nxt WE. Freitag Abend Anreise, Samstag kuttern und Abends Weihnmarkt, Sünndach morgen zurück.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin allerseits|wavey:
> so habs auch mal wieder geschafft vorbei zu schauen|uhoh::q
> 
> wie ist für nächstes we der stand der dinge ??????



Moin Andy,

steht alles noch 1a. Hat keine Änderungen gegeben.
Sag mal, wie ist es eigentlich mit der Verpflegung auf dem Kutter.
Hat Lothar was im Angebot......

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hey Andy-san höchst persöhnlich |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Bei mir alles im Lot für nxt WE. Freitag Abend Anreise, Samstag kuttern und Abends Weihnmarkt, Sünndach morgen zurück.:vik:



wie wann anreise wann wollen wir uns in wis treffen hab irgendwas gelesen das ralf den celli gegen 10.30 abholt. irgendwie fehlt mir gerade der nerv alles durchzulesen|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> 
> steht alles noch 1a. Hat keine Änderungen gegeben.
> Sag mal, wie ist es eigentlich mit der Verpflegung auf dem Kutter.
> ...



wart mal kurz ich foniere mal fix#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeische geht nich ans handy
kläre morgen früh alles ab hab ja genug zeit


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie wann anreise wann wollen wir uns in wis treffen hab irgendwas gelesen das ralf den celli gegen 10.30 abholt. irgendwie fehlt mir gerade der nerv alles durchzulesen|uhoh:



Du bist mir ja einer..|evil: Erst die Familie wochenlang alleine lassen, und dann nicht ma lesen wollen |gr:


Ähm, ja, berechtigte Frage an den Hotelfachangestellten.
RALF|wavey:  wann treffen wir uns Freitag eigendlich???|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Du bist mir ja einer..|evil: Erst die Familie wochenlang alleine lassen, und dann nicht ma lesen wollen |gr:
> 
> 
> Ähm, ja, berechtigte Frage an den Hotelfachangestellten.
> RALF|wavey:  wann treffen wir uns Freitag eigendlich???|kopfkrat



:q:q:q:q:q:qselber nich aufen stand :q:q:q:q:q aber sprüche reißen :q der alde ossi :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie ist es eigentlich mit der Verpflegung auf dem Kutter.
> Hat Lothar was im Angebot......
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



Frischen Sushi :q:m
Reis ist selber mitzubringen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wer von euch ist bei ebay angemeldet ?????


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> der alde ossi :q:q:q




Dat alde hab ich jetzt mal überlesen |gr:


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wer von euch ist bei ebay angemeldet ?????



|wavey:  mir, warum?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Reis ist selber mitzubringen



schon gekocht oder noch getrocknet ;+|bigeyes:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dat alde hab ich jetzt mal überlesen |gr:



sorry|rotwerden


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> zeische geht nich ans handy
> kläre morgen früh alles ab hab ja genug zeit




Is ja kein Problem, haben ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.
Sohneman hat mir heute eröffnet, dass er am nächsten Freitag ne Englischarbeit (5 u. 6 Std) schreibt.|krach:|krach:
Wahrscheinlich wird er die Arbeit nachschreiben müssen, denn geplant war Abfahrt in Bremen gegen 09:00 Uhr.
Müssen auch noch ins Bürgerbüro in Wismar, wegen dem Touristenschein (die haben bis 17:00 Uhr offen).
Genaueres weiss ich auch morgen.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> schon gekocht oder noch getrocknet ;+|bigeyes:q



Jeder wie er mag


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |wavey:  mir, warum?



i a, warum............


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |wavey:  mir, warum?



 hast ne pn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> i a, warum............


hast auch ne pn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Is ja kein Problem, haben ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.
> Sohneman hat mir heute eröffnet, dass er am nächsten Freitag ne Englischarbeit (5 u. 6 Std) schreibt.|krach:|krach:
> Wahrscheinlich wird er die Arbeit nachschreiben müssen, denn geplant war Abfahrt in Bremen gegen 09:00 Uhr.
> Müssen auch noch ins Bürgerbüro in Wismar, wegen dem Touristenschein (die haben bis 17:00 Uhr offen).
> ...



wie behörden auffen freitag bis 17 uhr |uhoh: dat gibbet bei uns in italien nich :q


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber wann treffen wir uns nun ???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber wann treffen wir uns nun ???



haste wieder nich gelesen #d ralf sacht morje bescheid . ich denk mal ich werde gegen mittag los und mir ne urige kneipe suchen:vik:


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> haste wieder nich gelesen #d ralf sacht morje bescheid . ich denk mal ich werde gegen mittag los und mir ne urige kneipe suchen:vik:



Will auch spätestens 14:30 los. WIS dauert max. 1,5h. Und dann ruf ich Dich mal an.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Will auch spätestens 14:30 los. WIS dauert max. 1,5h. Und dann ruf ich Dich mal an.:m



warum so späääät |bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber wann treffen wir uns nun ???



Die FeWo's sollen zwar erst ab 16:00 Uhr verfügbar sein, werd aber mal anfragen, ob wir schon 2-3 Stündchen früher reinkönnen.

Wenn wir bei Matze so gegen 11 loskommen, sollten wir uns so gegen 14:00 Uhr treffen können (Bürgerbüro sollten wir dann schon hinter uns haben).

@Andy
Kannste Lothar morgen mal fragen, ob wir das ganze Gerödel schon am Freitag auf'n Kutter bringen können....


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> warum so späääät |bigeyes



Okay, dann ebend 12:00 los und halb zwei da :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Die FeWo's sollen zwar erst ab 16:00 Uhr verfügbar sein, werd aber mal anfragen, ob wir schon 2-3 Stündchen früher reinkönnen.
> 
> Wenn wir bei Matze so gegen 11 loskommen, sollten wir uns so gegen 14:00 Uhr treffen können (Bürgerbüro sollten wir dann schon hinter uns haben).
> 
> ...



na das sieht doch gut aus :vik:

da brauch ich lothar nix fragen wenn er abens einläuft tragen wir die sachen unter deck und fertich. klar können wir dat machen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okay, dann ebend 12:00 los und halb zwei da :q



na geht doch :q:q:q dann suchen wir uns als erstes ne elfi :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Die FeWo's sollen zwar erst ab 16:00 Uhr verfügbar sein, werd aber mal anfragen, ob schon 2-3 Stündchen früher reinkönnen.
> 
> Wenn wir bei Matze so gegen 11 loskommen, sollten wir uns so gegen 14:00 Uhr treffen können (Bürgerbüro sollten wir dann schon hinter uns haben).
> 
> ...



Hätte was, dann sind wir das Zeug erst mal los.
Ralf, da das Ferienwohnung (grins...insider) ist, müssen wir Bettzeug mitbringen???


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> na geht doch :q:q:q dann suchen wir uns als erstes ne elfi :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q




Und ne INNNNGGGGAAAAAA.:vik:

Machst Du den Wolf, oder soll ich???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ne INNNNGGGGAAAAAA.:vik:
> 
> Machst Du den Wolf, oder soll ich???



du darfst :m


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> du darfst :m



Muß ich mir ja zwei Stück Kantholz einpacken :q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man ich freu mich schon wie sau endlich mal wieder nen lustich we nach den letzen 3 stressigen wochen.|kopfkrat dann sind`s ja schon 4 stressige wochen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Muß ich mir ja zwei Stück Kantholz einpacken :q:q



kann zur not auch zwei nf mitbringen :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> kann zur not auch zwei nf mitbringen :q:q:q:q:q:q



nf |kopfkrat  nordfriesen???


----------



## celler (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom
na warte,wir sehen uns ja morgen,dann beisst der köter dir mal in deinen christbaumständer ;-)


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Üch war das nücht..


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hätte was, dann sind wir das Zeug erst mal los.
> Ralf, da das Ferienwohnung (grins...insider) ist, müssen wir Bettzeug mitbringen???




Keine Bettwäsche mitbringen.

Hier nochmal (zum dreiundzwölfigsten Mal) der Link.....

www.hotel-am-alten-hafen.de
:q:q:q:q:q


:m:m:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> nf |kopfkrat  nordfriesen???




neeeeh zwei mal 24x11,5x7,1|uhoh::q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @tom
> na warte,wir sehen uns ja morgen,dann beisst der köter dir mal in deinen christbaumständer ;-)



lass mal die katze aussen sack .um was gehts gerade 

ach so moin gesacht matze|wavey:


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Keine Bettwäsche mitbringen.
> 
> Hier nochmal (zum dreiundzwölfigsten Mal) der Link.....
> 
> ...



Danke.#6

Haste auch mal die Adresse da?


jetzt aber weg....


----------



## celler (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Keine Bettwäsche mitbringen.
> 
> Hier nochmal (zum dreiundzwölfigsten Mal) der Link.....
> 
> ...




ja ja beim hangman keine wörter rein stellen aber hier mit fachwörtern um sich schmeissen...


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, ich muß umdisponieren, dat muß nu


Saaaaanndraaaa:k
heißen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @tom
> na warte,wir sehen uns ja morgen,dann beisst der köter dir mal in deinen christbaumständer ;-)



Hallo Matze,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das Marcos Ständer...

Ergo kannste Tom nur in seinen Maibaum beissen, oder das Beinchen an ihm heben....

:m:m


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ja ja beim hangman keine wörter rein stellen aber hier mit fachwörtern um sich schmeissen...



Genau, gibs ihm. Der Dödel weiß noch nicht mal, das ein Jahr nur 14 Gehälter hat.|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> www.hotel-am-alten-hafen.de
> :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> :m:m:m



@@@@@@ toooooommmmmmm nu guckst du die hotelleiterin an |uhoh::k:k:k:k sowas aber auch und da kann ich nichmal den namen verwechseln :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Andy, ich muß umdisponieren, dat muß nu
> 
> 
> Saaaaanndraaaa:k
> heißen.




zeische warst schneller

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat naja wie immer :q


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> @@@@@@ toooooommmmmmm nu guckst du die hotelleiterin an |uhoh::k:k:k:k sowas aber auch und da kann ich nichmal den namen verwechseln :q:q:q:q:q:q:q



:k:k:k:k

Aber Namen hast Du doch noch nie verwechselt. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hechel, hechel....ey Olde, ich glaub ich komme...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> :k:k:k:k
> 
> Aber Namen hast Du doch noch nie verwechselt. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Hechel, hechel....ey Olde, ich glaub ich komme...




:q:q:q:q:q:q|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, gibs ihm. Der Dödel weiß noch nicht mal, das ein Jahr nur 14 Gehälter hat.|krach:



Bitte um kurze Aufklärung, seit wann heisse ich Dödel, stehe momentan auf'n Feuerwehrschlauch....

Wat hab ich verbrochen, hab doch vor kurzem über 20 Hangmans reingestellt....

;+;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Bitte um kurze Aufklärung, stehe momentan auf'n Feuerwehrschlauch....
> 
> Wat hab ich verbrochen, hab doch vor kurzem über 20 Hangmans reingestellt....
> 
> ;+;+;+;+;+;+;+



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2268710&postcount=18580

Bei Dir dreiundzwölfzig. Dat mutt Zwölfundreissig heissen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so leude das war mein auftritt für heute .bin morgen abend wieder da frauchen kommt gleich ahm|kopfkrat erscheint gleich dann schnell nen bissel labern und ab inne koje morgen früh iss die nacht zu ende |uhoh:
denn mal bis denne.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Greez Andy |wavey:

Gib ihr ein Bussi von mir:l


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guts Nächtle,

dann wart man schön, bis Dein Frauchen kommt..:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aus der Homepage:

Während Ihres Aufenthaltes sorgt frisches Obst am Empfang für einen täglichen „Vitaminschub“. 

Quelle: http://www.hotel-am-alten-hafen.de/


Na da freuen wir uns doch drauf. Endlich mal wieder was Frisches:vik: Und täglich einen Schub!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Aus der Homepage:
> 
> Während Ihres Aufenthaltes sorgt frisches Obst am Empfang für einen täglichen „Vitaminschub“.
> 
> ...




Gestatten, mein zweiter Name ist Vita Min......


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Gestatten, mein zweiter Name ist Vita Min......



Vergiss es :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Vergiss es :q



Mal sehen, was Sandra dazu sagt................:q:q:l:l


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was Sandra dazu sagt................:q:q:l:l



Die Sandra? Oder die Sandra??


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die Sandra? Oder die Sandra??



Sandra OL..........:l:l:l


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen (auch wenn ihr noch warmweggepackt liegt)

Irgendwie sind wir hier in Bremen eingeschneit, wie seit Jahrzenten nicht mehr.
Ist ja wenigsten was für die Kiddies......:vik::vik:
Auf alle Fälle brauch ich am Wochenende keine Blätter wegfegen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri.
Wünsche allen, die ans Wasser fahren, schöne warme Klamotten und viel Fisch.
Denkt dran, gefrorene Wattis lassen sich gut und schnell im Mund auftauen..:v:v

Ralf


----------



## nemles (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Ralf#h

Du hast auch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun...warm weggepackt|bigeyes
Ich hab gerade die Strasse gefegt, war tanken und bin beim Auto beladen. Mönsch...der Tach is kurz:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Yo, hier liegt auch ordentlich Schnee, etwa 10cm!
Hatten gestern Abend den ersten Bilzzard des Jahres...|bigeyes:q

So früh hatten wir auch noch nie (na ja, seit ich mich erinnern kann) einen Schneesturm.
Teilweise sind die Schneeverwehungen im Straßengraben schon einen halben Meter hoch!

Aber das Wasser am Weiher ist noch eisfrei.
Hoffentlich morgen auch noch. Soll nämlich heut Nacht nochmal bis 20cm Schnee runterkommen und bis -8°C kalt werden...


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier liegt auch ne ne Menge rum... 
Wo ist denn diese Klimaerwärmung wenn man sie mal braucht?!


----------



## Franky D (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab dann gestern doch die vernunft siegen lassen und bin nicht nach sinsheim gefahren zum glück, bindann ins nachbardorf 2km auf tansgefahren und morgens dann als ich um 4uhr aus der halle raus bin lag ne schnedecke von gut 10cm selbst die hautstraßen waren nict geräumt uns so brauchte ich für die 2km gute 10min. Aberjetzt sind die straßen wieder komplett frei


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

wünsche einen schönen Samstagabend im Warmen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf #h

Dito #6 Und ? Schon mit dem Schneeschippen fertig ?
Soll ja einiges bei Euch runtergegangen sein :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Ralf #h
> 
> Dito #6 Und ? Schon mit dem Schneeschippen fertig ?
> Soll ja einiges bei Euch runtergegangen sein :q



Hallo Georg,

Dat Schippen heute morgen hat ausgereicht. 
Jo, hatten so 10cm Weisses.
Nach kurzem Abtauen haben wir um 0 Grad und alles ist noch weiss angestrichen.
Schöne Grüße an Regina.....

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Hmm ich hab gerade wieder etwas in der Küche experimentiert, raus gekommen
ist eine ober leckere Tomaten, Kartoffel- Fischsuppe mjam :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hmm ich hab gerade wieder etwas in der Küche experimentiert, raus gekommen
> ist eine ober leckere Tomaten, Kartoffel- Fischsuppe mjam :q



Moin Kai,

Wünsche einen guten Appetit gehabt zu haben.......
Hört sich gut an, stell doch mal in Rezepte MFT Forum....
Schönes Süppchen ist doch was feines in der kalten Zeit.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Büddö hatte ich gerade für unseren Rezeptbereich verfasst
stelle ich aber auch gerne hier ein #h

Moin,

Man braucht,

- 1KG Fischfilet (in meinem Falle frischen Dorsch)
- 500ml passierte Tomaten
- 500ml Fischbrühe
- 4 frische Tomaten
- 4 Karoffeln
- 1 Dose Tomatenmark
- 3 Knoblauchzehen
- 2 Zwiebeln
- zwei Paprikas (es gehen auch sehr gut gefrorene)
- Kräuter nach Geschmack(Thymian, Basilikum, Rosmarin, Petersilie...)
- 2 EL guten Balsamicoessig

Zubereitung,

Tomaten, Knoblauch, Zwiebel und Paprika kleinschneiden.
Die passierten Tomaten zusammen mit der Fischbrühe und
dem Tomatenmark zum köcheln bringen und die o.a. Zutaten
hinzufügen und alles 30 Min köcheln lassen.

In der Zeit die geschälten Kartoffeln in kleine Würfel
schneiden und den Fisch in große Würfel schneiden.

Wenn das Gemüse weich gekocht ist alles mit einem Zauberstab
feincremig pürieren. Jetzt die Kartoffelstücke in der Suppe
garnen bis sie 3/4 fertig sind.
Jetzt die Kräuter und den Balsamico hinzufügen und alles
gut umrühren.

Danach die Fischstücke hinzu fügen und vorsichtig unterheben.
Die Suppe weitere 20 Minuten köcheln lassen.

Danach alles nochmal vorsichtig umrühen mit
einem guten Sauerteigbrot und einem kräftigen
Rotwein servieren.

Guten Appetit


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab leider die Adresse vom MFT Forum vergessen...
Aber vielleicht kannst Du das ja für mich machen 

Ach ja zwei Portionen hätte ich noch also wenn Du hunger hast


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab leider die Adresse vom MFT Forum vergessen...
> Aber vielleicht kannst Du das ja für mich machen
> 
> Ach ja zwei Portionen hätte ich noch also wenn Du hunger hast




Schon passiert, steht schon im MFT-Forum.......
Kriegst gleich ne PN.

Bring mal kurz vorbei, kannst auch noch nen Weizen oder ein Rotweinchen kriegen (oder ein Wasser).

#g#g#g#g

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe bringen ist mir zu gefährlich  Das ganz Schmelzwasser  auf der Straße hat dank der
Temperatur wieder einen anderen Aggregatzustand eingenommen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hehe bringen ist mir zu gefährlich  Das ganz Schmelzwasser  auf der Straße hat dank der
> Temperatur wieder einen anderen Aggregatzustand eingenommen



OK, Sicherheit geht vor.
Also einfrieren und bei Gelegenheit Kredenzen...

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nix einfrieren, dat sind gerade mal 50KM  Das bekommen wir auch mal frisch hin...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nix einfrieren, dat sind gerade mal 50KM  Das bekommen wir auch mal frisch hin...




Aber bitte mit einem frisch gemachten Süppchen, sonst könnte der Geschmack etwas zu intensiv sein.......



#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber auf ne Bratwurst vorm Rathaus (die mit dem Buchenholz) müssen wir 
uns dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal Treffen  1x Weihnachtsmarkt Bremen ist pflicht :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aber auf ne Bratwurst vorm Rathaus (die mit dem Buchenholz) müssen wir
> uns dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal Treffen  1x Weihnachtsmarkt Bremen ist pflicht :q



Ich glaub Du meinst die Bauernbratwurst.....
Melde Dich einfach wenn Du zum Weihnachtsmarkt fährst..
Wir fahren vom 20.12.-22.12. nach München, wollen uns mal den Christkindlmarkt anschauen und ebenfalls Bratwurst und Glühwein schlemmern.
Hotel ist nur 700 Meter vom Christkindlmarkt entfernt, also kann ich auch den einen oder anderen Glühwein schlabbern.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

München ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht 

Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall wenn wir nach HB fahren! Genau die Bratwurst 
meine ich, der Typ ist echt spitze- sabber...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> München ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht
> 
> Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall wenn wir nach HB fahren! Genau die Bratwurst
> meine ich, der Typ ist echt spitze- sabber...




Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, hab die Wurst noch nie probiert, obwohl ich der absolute Bratwurst-Fan bin.
Werde mich bessern und eine Verköstigung in diesem Jahr in Angriff nehmen.
Die Wurst ging mal groß durch die Presse, weil die Bremer Vetternwirtschaft einen Verkauf verhindern wollte.
War ein richtiges Politikum und echt lächerlich.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

4 Tage, 19 Stunden, 39 Minuten, und 24 Sekunden bis zum Bremer Weihnachtsmarkt

geht doch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 4 Tage, 19 Stunden, 39 Minuten, und 24 Sekunden bis zum Bremer Weihnachtsmarkt
> 
> geht doch



Muss jetzt aber stündlich aktualisiert werden..

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai

Feines Rezept #6 Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren und mit Hvidløgpeber verfeinern |supergri

Ich würde mir das Rezept ja auch sehr gerne mal auf der MFT-Seite anschauen, aber .... #y


@ mein Ralfi |supergri

Vielen Dank, die Grüße habe ich ausgerichtet - liebste Grüße zurück :m

Weihnachtsmarkt in HB, Weinachtsmarkt in München :l

Du hast es gut #6 #6 #6


So - nu' geh ich noch'n paar Fliegen tüdeln |supergri

Schönen, kommodigen Abend wünsch ich Euch #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Georg!

Bei Euch muss es doch jetzt auch wunderbar winterlich sein oder?
Würde ja zu gerne mal ein paar Impressionen sehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das Rezept ja auch sehr gerne mal auf der MFT-Seite anschauen, aber .... #y





Moinsen!

Na, dem lässt sich doch Abhilfe schaffen...:m

Zugangsdaten kommen per PN!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Kai
> 
> Feines Rezept #6 Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren und mit Hvidløgpeber verfeinern |supergri
> 
> ...




Da war doch was mit Pfeffer..
Is Hvidlog Knoblauch..;+;+
#h#h#h#h#


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer hab ich natürlich vernachlässigt. 
Das muss man ja bei jedem vernünftigen Essen.

Hier aber auf jeden Fall frisch gemahlenen Pfeffer und Meersalz benutzen.
Wenn man das einmal benutzt hat will man nichts anderes mehr benutzen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Leude, melde mich ab, haben gleich Spieleabend...|rolleyes

Aber morgen früh geh ich mit der Ultraultraleichtspinne Saiblinge ärgern!

Das wird ein Spass.:z

Bis denne


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So Leude, melde mich ab, haben gleich Spieleabend...|rolleyes
> 
> Aber morgen früh geh ich mit der Ultraultraleichtspinne Saiblinge ärgern!
> 
> ...



Wat denn für Spiele..........
Viel Spaß und Erholung beim Saiblinge ärgern....

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tststs Spiele 

Ich hab hier noch ne Verabredung mit ner Kiste Dithmarscher die vernascht werden will :q

Ich sach mal *prost* :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tststs Spiele
> 
> Ich hab hier noch ne Verabredung mit ner Kiste Dithmarscher die vernascht werden will :q
> 
> Ich sach mal *prost* :q



Dann wünsch ich mal schönes Vernaschen..........

Prost, Prost.....#g#g#g#g


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuuten Moooorgeeeeen |wavey: 

Bin auch mal der Erste 




Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Georg!
> 
> Bei Euch muss es doch jetzt auch wunderbar winterlich sein oder?
> Würde ja zu gerne mal ein paar Impressionen sehen



Moin Kai |wavey:

Ich nehme an, dass es bei Euch im Moment winterlicher aussieht.Bei uns ist der Schnee weg - aber dafür wirds hier jetzt RICHTIG kalt BRRRRRRR |supergri




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Na, dem lässt sich doch Abhilfe schaffen...:m
> 
> Zugangsdaten kommen per PN!




Dirk, Du büst een Goeden :m

Das MFT hat damit ein Mitglied mehr :l|supergri




MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Da war doch was mit Pfeffer..
> Is Hvidlog Knoblauch..;+;+
> #h#h#h#h#



Jepp, Ralfi - Hvidløg ( oder Hvitlök für die Schwedenurlauber  ) ist Knofel. Aber der Hvidløg-Peber sollte Dir eigentlich noch bekannt sein |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Guuuuten Moooorgeeeeen |wavey:
> 
> Jeep, Ralfi - Hvidløg ( oder Hvitlök für die Schwedenurlauber  ) ist Knofel. Aber der Hvidløg-Peber sollte Dir eigentlich noch bekannt sein |kopfkrat|supergri



Moin Erster,

Genau deshalb, irgendwie sind wir von der Mitnahmetüte abgekommen und ich muss nun darben, bis zum nächsten Besuch.
Der Abschiedsschmerz war zu groß.....

Schönen Sonntag nach Lolland.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf #h

Dann warte doch bis zum nächsten Besuch nicht zu lange. Zur Not würde ich Dir aber auch ein "Gewürz-Care-Paket" zukommen lassen #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Gewürz-Care-Paket ist immer gefährlich, der Chianti der auf der Toskanischen Terrasse 
noch super geschmeckt hat kann im sonnenlosen Deutschland ganz schön lange Gesichter
hervor rufen.


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vollkommen richtig #6

Enzian schmeckt mir hier auch nicht besonders


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hatte das mal in schlimmster Form mit einem türkischen Madel-Olivenöl, das mein
Onkel herstellt. Mit den Füßen im Mittelmeer hätten wir den Saft pur trinken können
hier an der Weser beschreibe ich lieber nicht die Reaktionen :q


----------



## knutemann (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erstmal Moin gesacht#h
@Kai
Kopf wieder klar nach der Naschstunde?
@Georg
Kletter doch auf ne Düne, setz dir nenn Seppelhut auf, schließ die Augen und hör NDR1 Radio Niedersachsen, dann denkste bestimmt, du bist in bajuwarischen Gefilden:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Knute!

Klar doch, Bier ist doch kein Alkohol :q 
Konnte den Schnee auch noch sehr sinnvoll nutzen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Ralf #h
> 
> Dann warte doch bis zum nächsten Besuch nicht zu lange. Zur Not würde ich Dir aber auch ein "Gewürz-Care-Paket" zukommen lassen #h




Von Jonas und meiner Seite kein Problem, aber leider gibt es noch so viele andere Termine und Verpflichtungen.
Care Paket ist nicht notwendig, nehme halt solange frischen Knoblauch.
Übermorgen wären wir sehr sehr gerne bei Euch, aber leider war kein Urlaub an dem Tag möglich (Sollte ne Überraschung werden).
Auch am 30.12.(BMA) muss ich arbeiten.
Aber dann wird an einem neuen Termin gearbeitet.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
Bier macht ja auch nicht so schwindlig, wie unsere norwegischen Scheidebecher|uhoh:
Übrigens haste das, was du als Vaterlandsverteidger gelernt hast (Immer die Gegenbenheiten der Natur ausnutzen#6) mit dem natürlichen Bierkühler Top umgesetzt|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Knute, ich lerne das nicht mehr, ich lehre das :q


----------



## knutemann (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

OK, es war dir von Anfang an in die Wiege gelegt. 





Ich mein natürlich den Sprit:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ja bevor ich nachher wieder den großen Ebaymarathon mache, braucht noch jemand
von Euch welche von diesen Dingern?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141658


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

So, ich bin zurück vom Eisangeln...

Zielfisch in ausreichender Stückzahl gefangen!!!:vik:
War mal wieder so richtig goil!

Ich liebe Winterangeln.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

PetriHeil Dirk!


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer

Petri Dirk #6 wat hast du den erbeutet


----------



## nemles (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h Melde mich zutiefstgefroren zurück, Euer hochstvollgeboren#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> 
> Petri Dirk #6 wat hast du den erbeutet




Moinsen!

20 leggere Saiblinge sind mit nach Hause gekommen!

Den Regenbognern ist wohl zu kalt.|kopfkrat
Nur Einen an den Haken bekommen und der hatte noch kein Mass.


----------



## Franky D (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer 

Petri Dirk zu den Saiblingen das hört sich doch sehr gut an


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> @Georg
> Kletter doch auf ne Düne, setz dir nenn Seppelhut auf, schließ die Augen und hör NDR1 Radio Niedersachsen, dann denkste bestimmt, du bist in bajuwarischen Gefilden:m



Die Idee ist klasse - aber auf NDR 1 verzicht ich lieber und nehm 'ne CD mit Bierfestmusik mit. Fehlt dann nur der Enzian |supergri|supergri




MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Übermorgen wären wir sehr sehr gerne bei Euch, aber leider war kein Urlaub an dem Tag möglich (Sollte ne Überraschung werden).
> Auch am 30.12.(BMA) muss ich arbeiten.
> Aber dann wird an einem neuen Termin gearbeitet.
> 
> ...



Ooooch Schade, Ralf - das wär wirklich 'ne tolle Überraschung geworden :m

Und das nächste BMA kommt ja bald wieder - oder Du kommst zum AB*BB-Spanferkel-Treffen, oder, oder, oder ....

Vielleicht sehen wir ja uns bei 'ner MFT-Veranstaltung, ich würde die ganzen "Verrückten" ja gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen

@kai
mein Kahn liegt schon in winterlager, aber ich stech gerne nen tag oder zwei mit in See, wenn du mich mit nimmst


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend


> aber ich stech gerne nen tag oder zwei mit in See, wenn du mich mit nimmst



nein sagen, würde ich auch nicht


----------



## Franky D (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

abend  

joa ich würde auch nicht nein sagen, das der weg an die küste immer so weit seien muss


----------



## celler (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin....
watn hier los,bin ja der erste heute


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer (und Liz+Ute) |wavey:
wer war los am WE und hat was gefangen ???? 
wünsche allerseits nen schönen Tag


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee kommt mich nicht aufraffen den warmen Ofen zu verlassen


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

@ HD4ever


> wer war los am WE und hat was gefangen ????



:q :q :q guckst du Schuppenaale


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @ HD4ever
> 
> ...




Moin jesacht!|wavey:

@ Micha,

P zu den schönen Stacheltieren!#6
Vor allem, der eine Barsch hatte ja ne tolle Zeichnung!

Ihr habt's da echt gut, mit euerm Hafen.:m


----------



## goeddoek (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde #h


Was liegt heute bei Euch an ? Gehts nochmal raus - trotz der Temperaturen ?

Werd mich heut nachmittag nochmal anplünnen und ans/aufs Wasser gehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde #h
> 
> 
> Was liegt heute bei Euch an ? Gehts nochmal raus - trotz der Temperaturen ?
> ...





Bei uns werden heute die gestern Gefangenen verspeist...:vik:

Anschließend geh'n wir mit den Kindern Schlitten fahren!:q


----------



## goeddoek (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei uns werden heute die gestern Gefangenen verspeist...:vik:



Na, das ist natürlich 'ne Alternative #6




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Anschließend geh'n wir mit den Kindern Schlitten fahren!:q



Und Vaddern kriegt 'nen Grog, weil er so fleißig gezogen hat ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Und Vaddern kriegt 'nen Grog, weil er so fleißig gezogen hat ?




Jau, werden eine Thermoskanne Glühwein mit Schuss mitnehmen!:q

Das hilft immer!!!


----------



## celler (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann auch erstmal petri zu all am we gefangenen fischen...

und dirk,dir nachher dann viel spaß beim schlitten ziehen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@FeWo-Brandungsangler
speziell Tom und matze  wat war den nu am WE, kriegen wir hier keine Fangmeldung oder habt ihr nichts an Land geholt #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @FeWo-Brandungsangler
> speziell Tom und matze  wat war den nu am WE, kriegen wir hier keine Fangmeldung oder habt ihr nichts an Land geholt #c




Moinsen Digger!

Guckst du mal im Brandungsangelthread der Dame aus Dahme...


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Digger!
> 
> Guckst du mal im Brandungsangelthread der Dame aus Dahme...


 
..dat ist doch alles wischiwaschi..nu mal Butter bei de Fische..wer hat was gefangen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..dat ist doch alles wischiwaschi..nu mal Butter bei de Fische..wer hat was gefangen?




Ist scheußlich, wenn man Denen alles aus der Nase ziehen muss, gelle!

Wer weiss, ob die überhaupt geangelt haben...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist scheußlich, wenn man Denen alles aus der Nase ziehen muss, gelle!
> 
> Wer weiss, ob die überhaupt geangelt haben...|rolleyes


 
#6 |sagnix

Bis später, ich geh' jetzt mal den Herrn Koopp in seinem Wohnzimmer besuchen, mal sehen ob ich heute noch ein paar Barsche zum Abendbrot finde


----------



## nemles (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend gesacht |wavey:|wavey:

Ja, wat haben wir gefangen? Ich hatte sechs Dorsche unter 20 (zwanzig) cm, die alle wieder im kalten Wasser sind.
Matze hat sich auf Platte spezialisiert und konnte einige verhaften. Petri dazu #6

Es war sehr stürmisch auf der ungeschützen Seebrücke. Woanners konnten wir nicht hin. Entweder war der Strand weg durch Hochwasser oder schon von Anglern belegt.:c


----------



## dorschfinder (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin
will morgen früh raus, werde dann berichten
dorschfinder


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



dorschfinder schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> will morgen früh raus, werde dann berichten
> dorschfinder



du willst raus |kopfkrat ich muß morgen früh raus |uhoh: zur arbeit :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ich muß morgen früh raus |uhoh: zur arbeit :q


 
|muahah: |pftroest: ich darf morgen nochmal #:


----------



## dorschfinder (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, jeder so wie er es mag


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Andy

Da bist Du nicht alleine... #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ DF

PetriHeil für morgen, wenn das Wetter so wird wie heute geht bestimmt was.

Meine VorWeihnachtenAngelnFahren Pläne haben sich heute völlig 
zerschossen mal sehen wann es endlich mal wieder passt.


----------



## dorschfinder (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Dank
 es soll ja wieder so wie heute werden laut NDR


----------



## celler (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend gesacht |wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Ja, wat haben wir gefangen? Ich hatte sechs Dorsche unter 20 (zwanzig) cm, die alle wieder im kalten Wasser sind.
> Matze hat sich auf Platte spezialisiert und konnte einige verhaften. Petri dazu #6
> ...




jo,dam ist nichts mehr  bei zu fügen ;-)

und wie waren eure we s ???


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom und Matze
na hauptsache ihr seid nicht weggespült worden...Petri zu den Fischlis #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend gesagt |wavey:

Allen Küstenfischern Petri gesagt #6


----------



## Franky D (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten abend 

petri zu dem angelausflug
mein we war auch nicht schlecht bis auf die STraßenverhältnisse freitag nachst um 3uhr waren selbst die hauptstraßen total zugeschneit so das man nur noch 30fahren konnte manche meinten dan trotzdem mit 80oder mehr zu heizen #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..aus nem anderen Thread...



dorschfinder schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> wenn du mal richtig zufrieden sein willst, dann versuch es mal mit der MS Gudrun aus dem Stadthafen. Ich bin zwar eine Zeitlang nicht mehr mit ihr gefahren, da ich wieder ein eigenes Boot habe, aber da Stimmte alles. Man muß allerdings mit der norddeutschen Mentalität vom Skibber klarkommen.
> dorschfinder


 
sry, aber das musste :q:q:q |sagnix 

die meisten hier wissen warum


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..aus nem anderen Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie geil, noch Einer, der die Gudrun (pardon die Crew) genauso findet wie wir!!!|bigeyes:q

Ich hau mich wech...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MS GUDRUN|bigeyes zeische der tag iss gelaufen :v

ich war so froh das ich dieses trauma überwunden hatte jetzt kann ich zur nächsten therapie|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

georg alles gute zum geburtstach wünsch ich dir auf das alle wünsche in erfüllung gehen. 


​ |laola:|birthday:|laola:​


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Georg​


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

und 

auch

|birthday:

gesagt....


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

"Moinsen" und "Happy Birthday" gerufen!

Alles Gute Georg und mögen deine selbstgebundenen Fliegen nie wieder
unbeachtet bleiben!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute auf die Insel! *prost*


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann mich allen anderen nur anschliessen.

alles,alles gute zum birthday auch von mir...

Ps:wird hier eigetnlich von der mft crew nicht mehr geschrieben oder sind alle krank?


----------



## djoerni (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit gemeinde! bin dann nach gefühlten jahrzenten mal wieder für 5 minuten on.
alles gute zum geburtstag georg! lass dich reich beschenken!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kauf Dich mal neue Computa!


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warum???
wenn meine wörter manchmal nicht entziffern kannst,liegt es wohl an deinem bildschirm ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> kann mich allen anderen nur anschliessen.
> 
> alles,alles gute zum birthday auch von mir...
> 
> Ps:wird hier eigetnlich von der mft crew nicht mehr geschrieben oder sind alle krank?




Mann, Matze!|rolleyes

Les doch bitte erst mal ein paar Post's zurück bevor du schreibst!!!
Das hilft manchmal...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Dirk


----------



## Franky D (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jaja,ick versteh hier immer alles falsch...
wenn ich mal irgend was einfach so schrieb,wird immer rum gemekert das ich den beitrag auf den ich antworte, zitieren soll(unter anderem von dirk


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,ick versteh hier immer alles falsch...
> wenn ich mal irgend was einfach so schrieb,wird immer rum gemekert das ich den beitrag auf den ich antworte, zitieren soll(unter anderem von dirk)





Oh Fuck!

Immer dieser böse Dirk aber auch...|uhoh:

Du schreibst in deinem letzen Post, dass hier ja keiner von uns mehr was schreibt.|kopfkrat
Ich hab dann nur drauf hingewiesen, dass du vielleicht mal eine Seite zurück lesen solltest!:m


Aber weisste was, wenn du sooo zartfühlend bist, dann werd ich ab *jetzt* nix mehr zu deinen Post sagen.|wavey:

Langsam wird's mir echt boring hier!!!


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat war nicht der sinn meiner nachricht.
hatte einfach nur normal auf kai seinen post geantwortet.
habs ja garnicht böse aufgefasst...
musst ja jetzt nicht gleich auf stur schalten.


entschuldige mich hier offentlich für meine aussage dirk gegenüber...


----------



## dorschfinder (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin, moin
hätte ja gerne geschrieben, das der Fang vom Feinsten war, aber eine defekte Batterie war im Weg. Außerdem war laut Auskunft von der Messtonne vorne eine 1,10m Welle, und das schon ab 5 Uhr. Aber Wochenende soll es ja wieder besser werden.
 Zur MS Gudrun nur soviel. Ich bin seit zig Jahren schon den Dorsch vom Kutter aus hinterher und habe auch fast immer für mich recht gut gefangen. Ich bin rausgefahren in Holland, Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen. Von Heiligenhafen, Wismar, Kühlungsborn, Rostock, Warnemünde, Barhöft und Rügen. Oft konnte man froh sein, wenn überhaubt ein Gaff an Bord war. Das ein aber die Fische ausgenommen und auf Wunsch sogar filetiert wurden, habe ich nur auf der MS Gudrun erlebt. Und das der Skibber rummault, wenn 8-10Mann fehlen, kann ich verstehen. Wenn die Dorschcup-Tour eure erste Fahrt mit der MS Gudrun war, solltet ihr es vieleicht noch einmal probieren mit Leuten, auf die man sich verlassen kann, wenn sie ja sagen und nicht vorher abspringen. Und ich glaube , ihr lernt eine ganz andere Besatzung kennen. Dorsch wurde doch auch gut gefangen, ich jedenfals hatte genung. So nun hör ich aber auf, sonst glaubt noch einer ich werde von der MS Gudrun bezahlt.
Dorschfinder


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vielleicht gehörst ja sogar auch zur crew der MS Gudrun ;-)


----------



## dorschfinder (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann wär ich auf jedenfall heute draußen gewesen


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na wenn du das sagst ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Matze

Eschede ist nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde. 
Schau nochmal ganz genau auf welchen Beitrag Du geantwortet hast (meinen) 
und wer damit angesprochen sein könnte sich einen neuen Computer zu kaufen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ DF schade drum! Ich kenne das mit den Kuttern.
 Wir sind schon zig Mal mit der MS Simone von Eckernförde
aus los gefahren. Immer war ich zufrieden und alles war gut.

Dann findet einmal eine Boardiekuttertour drauf statt und der Kapitän bzw 
sein Stellvertreter versaut alles was man versauen kann. Ganz klar für die Teilnehmer
der Tour ist der Drops gelutscht und der Kutter ein no go.

Ich bin mittlerweile wieder ein paar Mal mitgefahren und trotz einem recht hohen
Anspruches meinerseits wiedermal zufrieden. 

Shit happens


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Matze
> 
> Eschede ist nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde.
> Schau nochmal ganz genau auf welchen Beitrag Du geantwortet hast (meinen)
> und wer damit angesprochen sein könnte sich einen neuen Computer zu kaufen.



viel fehlt aber nicht...|supergri
ne spass bei seite.
ich hatte gedacht du meinst mich weil du ja noch mir geschrieben hast und ich manchmal bisschen probs mit meiner schreibweise habe..


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



dorschfinder schrieb:


> moin, moin
> hätte ja gerne geschrieben, das der Fang vom Feinsten war, aber eine defekte Batterie war im Weg. Außerdem war laut Auskunft von der Messtonne vorne eine 1,10m Welle, und das schon ab 5 Uhr. Aber Wochenende soll es ja wieder besser werden.
> Zur MS Gudrun nur soviel. Ich bin seit zig Jahren schon den Dorsch vom Kutter aus hinterher und habe auch fast immer für mich recht gut gefangen. Ich bin rausgefahren in Holland, Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen. Von Heiligenhafen, Wismar, Kühlungsborn, Rostock, Warnemünde, Barhöft und Rügen. Oft konnte man froh sein, wenn überhaubt ein Gaff an Bord war. Das ein aber die Fische ausgenommen und auf Wunsch sogar filetiert wurden, habe ich nur auf der MS Gudrun erlebt. Und das der Skibber rummault, wenn 8-10Mann fehlen, kann ich verstehen. Wenn die Dorschcup-Tour eure erste Fahrt mit der MS Gudrun war, solltet ihr es vieleicht noch einmal probieren mit Leuten, auf die man sich verlassen kann, wenn sie ja sagen und nicht vorher abspringen. Und ich glaube , ihr lernt eine ganz andere Besatzung kennen. Dorsch wurde doch auch gut gefangen, ich jedenfals hatte genung. So nun hör ich aber auf, sonst glaubt noch einer ich werde von der MS Gudrun bezahlt.
> Dorschfinder




Schade, dass du nicht raus konntest!
Aber da sticht man halt nie drin...

Und zur Gudrun kann ich nur sagen, dass wir ja nichts dafür konnten, dass die Leute nicht gekommen sind.
Die Stimmung der Besatzung war ja an diesem Tag von vorne herein mies und da wussten die noch nix von den Leuten die nicht kamen.
Und wo bitte hätten diese 8-10 Leutchen noch stehen sollen?

Klar, war nur eine Tour, die wir mitgemacht haben.

Aber trotzdem musst du doch bestimmt auch sagen, dass so ein Verhalten nicht gerade fördernd ist, oder?


----------



## dorschfinder (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nein, das streite ich auch nicht ab. Aber jeden Tag haben wir auch nicht Sonnenschein. 
dorschfinder


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,
mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir.Mach mich in der letzten Zeit recht rar,aber leider bin ich oft zu Platt um noch am MFT Leben in der Woche Teilzunehmen.
An diesem WE geht´s endlich in meine Wohnung in HH(ST.Georg),also ich freu mich schon
Hätte nie gedacht,was man alles so in den Jahren Sammeln kann,mit dem Gedanken:Werf das lieber nicht weg,kannst bestimmt noch mal gebrauchen.Letztendlich hab ich dioch vieles weg geworfen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ DF

Von wo aus fährst Du denn immer raus?


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Nabend #6

Zwischendurch mal etwas erfreuliches = guckst du hier *16069*   :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter!

Alles wird gut 
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kopp!

Schönes Ding! PetriHeil


----------



## dorschfinder (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von Rostock und da , wo man ein Kleinboot reinsetzten kann


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dorschfinder

Sonnenschein kommt früher oder später immer wieder.
Kuttergäste evtl. nicht mehr.

Die Behandlung von zahlenden Kunden darf nicht von der Absage anderer Personen abhängen.

Selbst wenn man innerlich kocht und finanzielle Verluste hat, darf man das nicht an den "noch" zufriedenen Kunden auslassen.

Denn nur zufriedene Kunden sorgen für positives Feedback und sichern viele neue Gäste.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat sich das Riff Nienhagen positiv auf Eure Fänge ausgewirkt?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Nabend #6
> 
> Zwischendurch mal etwas erfreuliches = guckst du hier *16069*   :q




Petri zu den Fängen,

ihr heißt bei mir nur noch "Die Stachelritter", mit Koop, dem Oberstachelbarschzanderverhafter.....|supergri|

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen chris...
hast jetzt eigentlich schon nen plan wegen der zimmerbelgung in wismar oder bist mit dem momentanigen stand zu frieden?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Matze

Chris ist schon ganz heiß auf Dich..#y|smlove2:

:l:l:l:l:l

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen chris...
> hast jetzt eigentlich schon nen plan wegen der zimmerbelgung in wismar oder bist mit dem momentanigen stand zu frieden?


 
..paßt schon, hauptsache du kaufst Dir ein neues Deo, ich hasse Katzenp*sse :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ms gudrun da muß ich auch nochmal kurz reinhacken.
ich war der erste der in rostock zum dorschpokal da war. irgendwann in der nacht kam der skipper . da war glaube ich chris schon mit dabei. wir natürlich gut gelaunt moin gesacht .und was kam vom skipper rüber . ein oberunfreundliches moooin .
soviel zu dirk seinem text. das war der erste und für mich der letzte besuch. diese ganze zehterei ging dann über den ganzen tag. es ging schon soweit das die besatzung nurnoch mit dem kopf geschüttelt hat und uns gut zugesprochen hat.
diese ausfahrt war wohl die negativste erfahrung die ich jeh auf einem kutter gemacht habe.und eines steht fest jeder der mich fragt, erzähl mir mal was über die gudrun bekommt von mir die wahrheit zu hören so wie ich und viele andere es erlebt haben.
es gibt viele kutter wo ich nicht immer zufrieden war aber dieser war die absolute krönung. von der fahrerrischen leistung und vom menschlichen verhalten. ( noch nie habe ich von einem skipper gehört ich kann nur diese drift fahren) soviel zum fahrerischen verhalten (ich hatte bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich sagte ich hab die schnauze voll nur abdrift |gr:
greez
andy 
so und jetzt erstmal was zum beruhigen #g


----------



## nemles (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..paßt schon, hauptsache du kaufst Dir ein neues Deo, ich hasse Katzenp*sse :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da steig ich ein *prost* :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @ Matze
> 
> Chris ist schon ganz heiß auf Dich..#y|smlove2:
> 
> ...


 









 :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Da steig ich ein *prost* :q




Ich auch, Plost


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Da steig ich ein *prost* :q



na denn #g


----------



## knutemann (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
Noch was über vom Weekend|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich auch, Plost



Ich auch ein "Hau wech den Scheixx"

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ms gudrun da muß ich auch nochmal kurz reinhacken.
> ich war der erste der in rostock zum dorschpokal da war. irgendwann in der nacht kam der skipper . da war glaube ich chris schon mit dabei. wir natürlich gut gelaunt moin gesacht .und was kam vom skipper rüber . ein oberunfreundliches moooin .
> soviel zu dirk seinem text. das war der erste und für mich der letzte besuch. diese ganze zehterei ging dann über den ganzen tag. es ging schon soweit das die besatzung nurnoch mit dem kopf geschüttelt hat und uns gut zugesprochen hat.
> diese ausfahrt war wohl die negativste erfahrung die ich jeh auf einem kutter gemacht habe.und eines steht fest jeder der mich fragt, erzähl mir mal was über die gudrun bekommt von mir die wahrheit zu hören so wie ich und viele andere es erlebt haben.
> ...


 
|good: danke, ich wollt' eigentlich auch, aber nach der verseuchten Dose Fanta :v und dem sehr persöhnlichen Disput mit dem Kpt., sag ich besser nix


#g Männer

..*nur noch* knapp *60 Stunden bis Wismar*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn prost alle beieinander #g


----------



## nemles (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..*nur noch* knapp *60 Stunden bis Wismar*



Kleines Wortspiel: Mönsch, dat *Wismar* doch alle selber :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |good: danke, ich wollt' eigentlich auch, aber nach der verseuchten Dose Fanta :v und dem sehr persöhnlichen Disput mit dem Kpt., sag ich besser nix
> 
> 
> #g Männer
> ...



ich wollte eigendlich auch nich . oder doch |kopfkrat hat mich halt nur gerade tierisch aufgeregt. aber nu iss auch wieder gut .jetzt iss es ja endlich raus |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #g Männer
> 
> ..*nur noch* knapp *60 Stunden bis Wismar*



wie jetzt dochnoch so lange :c bis ich endlich wieder zu hause bin :vik:

zeische ich muß freitag noch arbeiten .aber nur bis 11.30 Uhr
punkt 12 bin ich auf der piste :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Knute

Ich weiß wo es mehr gibt


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man Ihr habt das gut... :c
Macht mir aber wenigstens ein paar schöne Fotos!


----------



## knutemann (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Knute
> 
> Ich weiß wo es mehr gibt



Iss schon klar, bei dir an der Tanke um die Ecke


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne da ist es mir zu voll, da kaufen die ganzen Reichen ein.

Du weißt doch wo Madame arbeitet, hat gleich mehrere Vorteile :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI


> Schönes Ding!


Das ist nur ein Bruchteil, von dem was ging, oder möglich gewesen wäre, wenn man nicht sooooooooviele Pausen gemacht hätte....


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaja Boardies unter sich...
Wie haltet Ihr das nur ohne Grill aus :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI


> Wie haltet Ihr das nur ohne Grill aus


Brauchen wir nicht, bei den vielen hübschen Mädels, die da flanieren, kann es ganz schön heiß werden...
Und zum Essen haben wir eh keine Zeit :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und warum fotografierst Du dann die doofen Fische? :q


----------



## goeddoek (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend #h

Und weil ihr hier vorhin ja beim "Prost" wart, gaaaanz herzlichen Dank auch hier nochmal für die lieben Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag :m

Ihr versteht es schon, einem den Tag zu einem besonderen Tag zu machen #6

Auf euer und mein Wohl trink ich jetzt 'nen Cragganmore aus 'ner Einzelabfüllung #g


----------



## nemles (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schorsch, Du weißt wirklich, wie man(n) richtig feiert |wavey:#6


----------



## goeddoek (25. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke #h

Aber wie Du siehst, bin ich zu alt, um schlechten Malt zu trinken


----------



## celler (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab echt kein plan was der hatte,dass zeugs richt gut,noch nicht mal meine freundin hat gesagt das es stinkt.
werd am we ein anderes mitbringen und euch mein katzenpippi deo mal zeigen.will dann mal ne ehrliche antwort...kann ja sein das der mitstreiter zu viel katzenpippi im schlafsack hatte und die ganze nacht nur das zeugs einatmen musste,es mir dann am ende in die schuhe schieben wollte ;-)

achso,natürlich ein wunderschönen guten morgen an alle!!!!


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all 

Moin  #h

@ Torsk_NI



> Und warum fotografierst Du dann die doofen Fische



Damit du nicht, an zu sabbern fängst....:q
Für schleimige Kontakte ist Chris zuständig #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

okay das ist ein Argument. Unser ITler würde mich auch 
steinigen wenn ich alle drei Tage eine neue Tastatur anfordern müsste :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

okay das ist ein Argument. Unser ITler würde mich auch 
steinigen wenn ich alle drei Tage eine neue Tastatur anfordern müsste :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moin" jerufen!|wavey:

Heute ist schon Bergfest...:q

Nur noch zweimal schlafen und dann geht's ab nach Wismar!:vik:

Boah, ich bin schon ganz rattig wieder aufs Wasser zu kommen.
Hat einer schon mal nach dem Wetter geguckt???

Ich glaube, es wird Gummifischwetter werden...


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
wenn ich so raus gucke, könnte es auch Gummifischwetter werden :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> wenn ich so raus gucke, könnte es auch Gummifischwetter werden :vik:




Hol dir die Barsche, Tiger!!!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hol dir die Barsche, Tiger!!!:q:q:q


 

och nö für den rest der Woche ist schluss mit Barschen, shize arbeit die immer zu filetieren, außerdem muss ich noch ein paar Sachen erledigen  

Erschwerend kommt dazu das ich vom Wii spielen, tödlichen Muskelkater im Rücken habe :vik: :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> och nö für den rest der Woche ist schluss mit Barschen, shize arbeit die immer zu filetieren,
> 
> Hä??? Stacheltiere filetieren sich doch fast von allein...#h
> 
> ...




Du hast auch ne Wii?
Das ja lustich!:q

Was haste denn so an Spielen?
Wir bisher nur Wii Sports und für die Kinners Mario Kart...


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nene meine Schwester hat sich eine gekauft und ich hab gestern mit meinem Neffen gezockt, alle Sportse hoch und runter, bin dann bei Baseball hängengeblieben


----------



## celler (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist echt ne geile geschichte diese wii.



ihr gufi fetischi...
warum nicht die guten alten pilker?
nimmt die überhaupt noch wer ausser mir mit?


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ihr gufi fetischi...
> warum nicht die guten alten pilker?
> nimmt die überhaupt noch wer ausser mir mit?


 
..sicher sind auch ein paar Pilker am Mann, problem dabei..da ist dann weniger Platz für GuFis in der Box #c :vik:


----------



## celler (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da hast du wohl auch recht,nehmen echt ganz schön platz weg.
naja man gut das ich noch nicht so vielfälltig gerüstet bin was die gufis angeht...
kommt aber noch,jigköpfe hab ich ja schon vorrätig da ;-)


----------



## nemles (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Leutz #h#h#h

Morgen noch mal arbeiten, abends meine neue Iron Claw Rolle genüßlich mit Schur bespuhlen, Freitag früh Sachen packen und einladen und dann nach Wismar :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Leutz #h#h#h
> 
> Morgen noch mal arbeiten, abends meine neue Iron Claw Rolle genüßlich mit Schur bespuhlen, Freitag früh Sachen packen und einladen und dann nach Wismar :vik:




Eh, so'n Zufall. 
Habe das gleiche vor, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja...
Der einzige Unterschied ist die Rolle, bei mir ist es eine Mitchel Avocet AV-SW 4000.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

So endlich Feierabend 
Nach Arbeitsende mussten aber noch ne handvoll neue Trollingblinker verziert werden.
Jetzt können die fetten Trutten kommen


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab meine Sachen schon fast fertig :vik:

sind ja *nur noch*.....*41 Stunden bis in Wismar* das erste MFT-Bier aufgeht #g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muss einer von Euch noch zufällig zur Gummitanke, bevor Wismar ruft.....


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Muss einer von Euch noch zufällig zur Gummitanke, bevor Wismar ruft.....
> 
> 
> Ralf
> ...


 
..was braucht er denn???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..was braucht er denn???




Wollte noch ein paar schwere Rundkopfjigs (100g), mit nicht zu großem Haken (hab eben im Shop geluschert, inner Tanke ham se die passenden nicht).
Ist aber nicht lebensnotwendig. Bis 80g hab ich noch.
Wird ja sowieso bestes 50g Gummiwetter.

Nimmt jemand Wattis mit.............


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wird ja sowieso bestes 50g Gummiwetter.
> 
> *Bis jetzt ja, hoffen wir das es so bleibt #6*
> 
> Nimmt jemand Wattis mit.............


 
..aber sicher, ich hab fast immer Wattis und Ringler dabei, man muss ja für alles gerüstet sein


----------



## nemles (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Werde mich mal von Dirk in die Gummi-Künste einführen lassen.
Ansonsten traditionell mit Pilker.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Werde mich mal von Dirk in die Gummi-Künste einführen lassen.
> Ansonsten traditionell mit Pilker.




Da werd ich doch mal beim Einführen luschern....

Hab zwar schon im Kleinen Belt erfolgreich gummiert, bewußt hab ich aber keine besonderen Tricks angewandt.
Bin wahrscheinlich ein Naturtalent..:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
Oder es waren Suiziddorsche....


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui, was freu ich mir!!!:q

Bin grad am Ruten- und Rollenpflegen und Kiste sortieren und packen und ...:z:z
An Köpfen bis 95g hab ich eigentlich ordentlich was dabei.
Kann notfalls immer aushelfen!:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na alle schon aufgeregt|kopfkrat

hab gerade mit didi mal die karten studiert,und nen paar schicke punkte für die anfahrten notiert. didi fährt freitag schon mit nen mietboot raus und klappert die strecke mal ab plotter iss natürlich dabei #6 also iss für samstag schonmal alles gesichert.wir werden unseren fisch schon bekommen. mal sehen was lothar morgen so sagt er wollte auch nochmal intensiv nach nach zuverlässigen stellen gucken und mir bescheid geben.
also stellt euch mal auf tiefen zwischen 5 und 25 meter ein.warscheinlich eher flach. denn die insider berichte kommen aus der küstennahen region.

greez
andy


----------



## nemles (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen:vik:

Eventudel doch Kadett? |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen:vik:
> 
> Eventudel doch Kadett? |rolleyes



klitzekleines bisschel weit


----------



## nemles (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

 na die zwei Meter....



Scheixxe, ich ahne was. Werd mal etwas größere Gefriertüten einpacken |rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> na die zwei Meter....
> 
> 
> 
> Scheixxe, ich ahne was. Werd mal etwas größere Gefriertüten einpacken |rolleyes



mach das plan 1 wird auf alle fälle wieder angefahren

und der einzigste der ein gps an board hat bin ich .klaro


----------



## nemles (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das wird Dirksan aber freuen. Da hat er die beste Möglichkeit, mir das gummiren zu erläutern.






Nachdem ich die Fischkiste voll habe:vik:


----------



## nemles (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> und der einzigste der ein gps an board hat bin ich .klaro



Ja ne, schon klar#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das wird Dirksan aber freuen. Da hat er die beste Möglichkeit, mir das gummiren zu erläutern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jupp dat passt da#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja ne, schon klar#6



gut#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin dirksan#h


----------



## Franky D (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dass hört sich doch mal wieder nach einer sehr schönen erfolgversprechenden tour an wünsch euch allen viel petri heil und stramme schnüre


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...hats euch die Sprache verschlagen ##

naja ich wünsch noch was, ich bin erstmal weg 

Bis dann
Chris


----------



## HAI-score (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Celler und nemles,
wünsche euch für Wismar viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri#6

_...und allen anderen natürlich auch!_

glg von Andreas aus Celle


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

nu isses bald soweit, einmal werden wir noch wach und *in 34 Sunden *ist Meeting in Wismar angesacht :vik:


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

@ mftc
da hast du aber fein gedichtet, ab sofort hastn neuen Nick = Poetenchris


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @ mftc
> da hast du aber fein gedichtet, ab sofort hastn neuen Nick = Poetenchris


 
Danke, Du darfst mich _Brassendichter_ nennen |rolleyes


----------



## celler (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Werde mich mal von Dirk in die Gummi-Künste einführen lassen.
> Ansonsten traditionell mit Pilker.


 
ah,jetzt kommts raus |supergri



HAI-score schrieb:


> @ Celler und nemles,
> wünsche euch für Wismar viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri#6
> 
> _...und allen anderen natürlich auch!_
> ...


danke dir..
dir dann ein angenehmes we...


und @ all,ein wunderschönen guten morgen..


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour!

@ Dirk

Um mich hier abzuholen muss Du einfach in Schwarmstedt von der A7 abfahren


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour!
> 
> ...





Moinsen!#h

@ Kai,

leider ist der Kahn ja schon voll besetzt!#c
Sonst wär das überhaupt kein Problem...:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nutzt ja nüscht... Muss ich wohl den Jörn in sein BellyBoot schubsen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nutzt ja nüscht... Muss ich wohl den Jörn in sein BellyBoot schubsen :q




Wühäää???|kopfkrat|bigeyes|rolleyes

Jetzt raff ich eben gor naut mehr!

Du willst mit nach Danske im Dezember?

Da ließe sich bestimmt noch was drehen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nene meine Meinung zum Belt hat sich nicht geändert.


----------



## nemles (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Papa Andy..

Hab mal auf der Karte den Kurs gekoppelt, wo die MS Betty hinfährt.

Mann! Das ist ja genau die Stelle, wo di....knacksgrrbbrrrrrrr

tut, tut, tut, tut, tut, tut.....




:q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsch euch ein dickes Petri Heil,
wie gern wäre ich bei euch.


----------



## nemles (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch ein dickes Petri Heil,
> wie gern wäre ich bei euch.



Danke für die Grüße, aber mit Sicherheit klappt es beim nächsten Mal.
Für dieses eine Mal fange ich dann Deine Fische mal mt :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Fische meiner letzten Kutter Tour kannst du gerne haben


----------



## nemles (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Die Fische meiner letzten Kutter Tour kannst du gerne haben



Gute Idee, Danke :m Da kann ich ja die ganze Stadt zum Wohltätigkeitshungern einladen


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend

@Andy 
hat der Kutter ne anständige Reling rundherum???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, Papa Andy..
> 
> Hab mal auf der Karte den Kurs gekoppelt, wo die MS Betty hinfährt.
> 
> ...



eben unsere stelle |supergri wetter gut, stelle gut ,leute gut, fische gut ,witzky gut:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> @Andy
> hat der Kutter ne anständige Reling rundherum???



wieso die schrottpreise sind doch im keller|kopfkrat













































jupp hat er|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bestens, dann kann das Kerbenschnitzmesser ja zuhause bleiben


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Poetenchris


> dann kann das Kerbenschnitzmesser ja zuhause bleiben


Das ist doch eh stumpf, seit dem du versucht hast das Geländer am KK zu kerben


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Poetenchris
> 
> Das ist doch eh stumpf, seit dem du versucht hast das Geländer am KK zu kerben


 
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes das hab ich bereits mit Brassenschleimsäure geschärft |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

nu kanns losgehen. 
Wollte eigentlich gegen 15:00 Uhr Feierabend machen, aber es wurde 20:00 Uhr.#q#q#q#q#q
Nun liegt um mich herum alles voller Angel Equipment, dass noch vernünftig einsortiert werden will.

Hoffe Ihr seid alle schon in Wismar Stimmung.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ist einer ganz schön angepisst


----------



## nemles (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> nu kanns losgehen.
> Wollte eigentlich gegen 15:00 Uhr Feierabend machen, aber es wurde 20:00 Uhr.#q#q#q#q#q
> ...



Jepp, ich auf jeden Fall.:m

Morgen früh muß ich aus den zweihundert Kilo Angelklimbim das raussuchen was mit darf. Wird schwer werden, die Entscheidung :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hoffe Ihr seid alle schon in Wismar Stimmung.


 
..jepp, Sachen sind gepackt, morgen früh nur noch ins Auto und los #6


----------



## nemles (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hier ist einer ganz schön angepisst



Könnte ein kurzweiliger Abend werden :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Könnte ein kurzweiliger Abend werden :m




Zu spät,Mod ist drin und der Typ off.
Also ich mach mich gleich in mal auf um in die Falle zu kommen.

1. wird da schon gewartet

2. 4.30 klingelt der Wecker


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab hier gerade einen komplett Absturz vom MFTB, ihr auch???


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich nicht


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon wieder da #c#c#c kp was das war


----------



## nemles (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> schon wieder da #c#c#c kp was das war



Du bist doch Mod |supergri#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Ich hab hier gerade einen komplett Absturz vom MFTB, ihr auch???




jo, auch ;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> jo, auch ;+


 
Danke :g hatte kurz an Meuterei gedacht, aber dann wars ja wirklich wat


----------



## celler (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal nehmt ihr noch irgend was besonderes mit auf die tour morgen ........


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal nehmt ihr noch irgend was besonderes mit auf die tour morgen ........


 
..wat meinst Du mit besonders???


----------



## nemles (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal nehmt ihr noch irgend was besonderes mit auf die tour morgen ........



Ja,
mich :k


----------



## nemles (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kinnings #h

Für morgen laut WF 3-4 aus südlichen Richtungen. Das sieht verdammt gut aus :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja,
> mich :k



|muahah: war klar


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Kinnings #h
> 
> Für morgen laut WF 3-4 aus südlichen Richtungen. Das sieht verdammt gut aus :vik::vik:




halllooooo haste was anderes erwartet


----------



## nemles (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> halllooooo haste was anderes erwartet



Ja, son büschchen, soll ja schließlich ne Angeltour werden und keine Butterfahrt für Oma und Opa |evil::q



Oh sorry, ich vergass: Ralf kommt ja auch mit.
Dann passt das schon mit dem Wetter#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, son büschchen, soll ja schließlich ne Angeltour werden und keine Butterfahrt für Oma und Opa |evil::q
> 
> 
> 
> ...




|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:
Pass mal auf, dass ich nicht über Dich stolpere und aus Versehen auf Dich falle.
Könnte sein, dass Du dann der erste Plattfisch an Bord bist.
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:

Opa Ralf


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin


Allen Wismardrivern, viel Spass und Erfolg #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Wir haben ein Problem!!!

Jonas hat ne ganz schlimme Mittelohrentzündung und hatte eben noch über 40°C Fieber...
Waren heut Nacht bis halb vier beim Notdienst und Liz fährt gleich noch mit ihm zum Kinderarzt!

Hat jetzt Schmerztabletten bekommen, aber so richtig wirken die wohl nicht. Jaunert als noch im Schlaf.

Bin zwar jetzt auf der Arbeit, fühl mich aber als wär eine Elefantenherde über mich gelaufen.|uhoh:
Werde mich um elf nach Hause machen!

Hoffentlich wird das bis heut Abend besser, sonst können wir es abhaken mit fahren...


So ne Kagge!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk, oh man so eine Sch****! Ich drücke Euch feste die Daumen das Ihr fahren könnt!


----------



## nemles (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Liz&Dirksan,

Macht bitte keine Experimente, das ist es nicht wert. Der Kleine hat absolut Vorrang. Bei der kleinsten Unsicherheit bleibt Ihr zu Hause. Basta!!!

Ich weiß, Ihr könnt das natürlich besser einschätzen und Ihr seid vor Ort.#6 Alles Gute dem Zwerg und gute Besserung.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Liz&Dirksan,
> 
> Macht bitte keine Experimente, das ist es nicht wert. Der Kleine hat absolut Vorrang. Bei der kleinsten Unsicherheit bleibt Ihr zu Hause. Basta!!!
> 
> Ich weiß, Ihr könnt das natürlich besser einschätzen und Ihr seid vor Ort.#6 Alles Gute dem Zwerg und gute Besserung.




Hey Tom!

Klar geh'n die Kurzen vor.
Nur trotzdem ist das natürlich mehr als ärgerlich!
Wieso gerade jetzt???#d

Na ja, noch hab ich Hoffnung...
Normalerweise hat er letztes Mal auch nur die erste Nacht schlimme Schmerzen gehabt und dann ging's.

Boah, wart ihr schonmal so müde, dass ihr nicht gerade aus gucken konntet?
Ich hab vorhin nen starken schwarzen Tee getrunken und jetzt hier den stärksten Kaffee, den unsere Kaffeemaschine ausgespuckt hat und trotzdem fallen mir als die Augen zu.|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Boah, wart ihr schonmal so müde, dass ihr nicht gerade aus gucken konntet?
> Ich hab vorhin nen starken schwarzen Tee getrunken und jetzt hier den stärksten Kaffee, den unsere Kaffeemaschine ausgespuckt hat und trotzdem fallen mir als die Augen zu.|uhoh:



Kannst Du nicht son Schild an die Tür hängen: "Do not disturb"
Und dann einfach die Lider nach unten sacken lassen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geh zum Chef und melde Dich zum Matratzenhorchdienst ab, 
das funktioniert bei mir immer ganz gut


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Geh zum Chef und melde Dich zum Matratzenhorchdienst ab,
> das funktioniert bei mir immer ganz gut




Danke Kai!

Das werd ich auch gleich machen...

Nur noch eine Zeichnung bemaßen und an nen Kunden weiterleiten. Dann noch bissel Material bestellen und dann geht's Richtung Heia!


----------



## Yupii (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle,
darf ich mich mal einmischen?
Kalte Wadenwickel senken das Fieber. Sobald die Umschläge wieder warm sind, in kaltes Wasser getränkt und wieder umgelegt. Ist ein altes Hausrezept und ich weiss, wovon ich spreche.
@ Kai Pflaume
mach schon mal Dein Boot klar ( Du weisst schon warum aber pssst:q , ist zwar noch ein paar Tage hin, aber Du bist ja immer so langsam. Nur müde wirste schnell:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> moinsen an alle,
> darf ich mich mal einmischen?
> Kalte Wadenwickel senken das Fieber. Sobald die Umschläge wieder warm sind, in kaltes Wasser getränkt und wieder umgelegt. Ist ein altes Hausrezept und ich weiss, wovon ich spreche.
> @ Kai Pflaume
> mach schon mal Dein Boot klar ( Du weisst schon warum aber pssst:q , ist zwar noch ein paar Tage hin, aber Du bist ja immer so langsam. Nur müde wirste schnell:q:q




Guuuden Uwe!

Klar kannst du hier mitschreiben...:m

Wadenwickel habe wir gemacht, soweit er sie drauf gelassen hat. Unser Jonas ist nämlich, wenn er Fieber hat, ganz schön quengelig und jaunzig!|uhoh:

Jetzt wär er aber gut eingeschlafen. Scheinbar wirkt die Paracetamol.


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
mönsch Dirk wat macht ihr für Sachen #d aber ganz klar der Kleine hat Vorrang #6 
..bin auch gerade erst zertrümmert aufgewacht |rolleyes wollte jetzt eigentlich los, aber wird wie immer nichts also doch erst gegen 12


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> mönsch Dirk wat macht ihr für Sachen #d aber ganz klar der Kleine hat Vorrang #6
> ..bin auch gerade erst zertrümmert aufgewacht |rolleyes wollte jetzt eigentlich los, aber wird wie immer nichts also doch erst gegen 12




Ach, ich weiss ja auch net!

Ist ärgerlich!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sicher ist dat Ärgerlich, aber willst Du dir das ganze WE Sorgen machen, dat hat doch keinen Wert, "Krank ist Krank" hat mein Lehrer früher immer gesagt und der kleene braucht dann die Ellis und nicht Oma und Opa


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Liz&Dirk

Hoffe Jonas geht's bald besser. 
Die Dorsche laufen nicht weg und in 2 Wochen könnt Ihr das alles nachholen.
Gute Besserung ans Öhrchen. Kann mit Euch fühlen, haben wir auch mehrfach durchgemacht.
Auch meistens wenn es andere Termine/Geburtstage gab, auf die man sich vorher sehr gefreut hat.
Aber bei Krankheit von  engen Familienangehörigen wird alles andere nebensächlich.
Wie Tom schon sagte, macht keine Experimente, denn nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn Ihr auf halbem Wege wieder umdrehen müßt.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Shit, Liz hat grad angerufen!

Dem Joni läuft richtig der Eiter aus dem Ohr...
Wir werden's also wahrscheinlich knicken können!#q

Ich mach mich jetzt auch nach Hause.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin dann jetzt weg, bis später in Wismar :vik:

Gruß Chris

@Dirk&Liz
Gute Besserung für den lütten


----------



## djoerni (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ dirk,liz und die kurzen
gute besserung!

dem rest der truppe viel spaß und krumme ruten!


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gute Besserung an die kurzen #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,

dieses ist meine erste Nachricht aus dert neuen Wohnung!!!!!!!!!!

Der PC war auch das erste elektrische Gerät welches ich angeschlossen hab,denn ohne Mukke geht hier nichts,Oi Oi Oi. Geb mir grad Flogging Molly und Dropkick Murphys zum besten.

*Whisky is Scotish but the Dance had to be Irish.

*Die Kartons Stapeln sich hier bis zur Decke und eben ist auch noch der Wasserhahn für die Waschmaschine gebrochen,also hier läuft es mal wieder ganz normal ab.


----------



## Franky D (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> dieses ist meine erste Nachricht aus dert neuen Wohnung!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
haja hört sich wirklich nach einem ganz normalen we ab so wie es in ganz deutschland abläuft


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Livebericht von Tom:

Super Tag 
Kutter Top
Fisch nicht so Top
Spaß ohne Ende
Kümmerling ist alle
Gespräch ende,da das Essen sonst kalt wird


----------



## nemles (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Livebericht von Tom:
> 
> Super Tag
> Kutter Top
> ...




|muahah:, dem ist fast nix hinzu zu fügen.

Melde mich wohlbehalten zurück #h
Kinder, was war dat ne Sause :vik: Dufte Truppe, dufter Skipper und dufte Stimmung. Hätte etwas mehr Dorsch sein dürfen, aber die Größe der Wittis hatte auch schon was.

Werde erstmal Auto leer machen, etwas Adventsbeleuchtung basteln....und so weiter...

Euch allen einen schönen ersten und bis nachher #h


----------



## Ute (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Shit, Liz hat grad angerufen!
> 
> Dem Joni läuft richtig der Eiter aus dem Ohr...
> Wir werden's also wahrscheinlich knicken können!#q
> ...


Auweia.
So schlimm hatte ich dies noch nie gesehen.
Alles gute von mir für deinen kleinen.


----------



## celler (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,ich bin dann auch wieder heil gelandet.
war echt ne super tour,würde ich jederzeit wieder machen.
leute sind alle super drauf gewesen,der kutter war auch top inkl besatzung.
naja wie schon geschrieben hätte ruhig ein dorsch mehr sein können.


achso,ein ganz grosses danke schön nochmsl sn ralf,der mich extra aus celle abgeholt hat...wer mir da auch noch ne kleinigkeit einfallen lassen,wir sehen uns ja bald wieder.


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erholt ihr euch alle noch,oder wo bleiben die Bilder?

Ich erhole mich,lieg grad auf´m Sofa und die Glückritter laufen im TV.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

jupp musste erstmal ein bisschen am Sofa horchen 
Bilder kommen gleich...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo hier ein paar Bilder des ersten Abends, nach einer enspannten Fahrt, vielen Dank nochmal an Ralf!, gab es erstmal was zum anstoßen und den passenden Antrieb für ne 
Menge Gesprächsstoff 







unser Ralf, hat sich seinen Drink wahrlich verdient,






das lasse ich mal unkommentiert, auf jeden Fall hatten wir viel zu lachen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Am nächsten Morgen ging es dann in ganz enspannter Stimmung zu Kutter,






durch den recht sportlichen Einstieg in den Kutter hatten wir leider leichte
Verluste, also wer einen Autoschlüssel oder ein Handy im Hafenbecken findet
meldet sich bitte bei uns :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na einem kräftigen Kutterfrühstück waren dann auch wieder alle wach und freuten sich
auf den uns bevorstehenden Tag,

Ralf





Olli





Matze





und nach einem kurzen Aufenthalt in der Koje war auch Andy wieder fit


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na einem kräftigen Kutterfrühstück waren dann auch wieder alle wach und freuten sich
auf den uns bevorstehenden Tag,

Ralf





Olli





Matze





und nach einem kurzen Aufenthalt in der Koje war auch Andy wieder fit


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Unsere Fänge waren ganz ok, meistens waren es Wittels aber auch ein paar 
Dorsche sind dabei raus gekommen,

Hier z.B. Andys Eimer,





und unser bester Dorsch (PetriHeil nochmal!)





Alles in allem war es ein tolles Wochenende mit viel Spaß! Und tollen Geschichten
für kommende Touren :q


----------



## nemles (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Kai, schöne Bilders...

Hab gerade festgestellt, das ich vom Angeln an sich gar keine Fotos gemacht habe|bigeyes Aber es waren ja genug andere da, die geblitzdings haben. Also dann eben nur von lustig sein:

http://img117.*ih.us/img117/2578/1002855ej6.jpg

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/6173/1002863ak6.jpg

Ralf, hast einen guten Zwerg mitgehabt. Kannst stolz auf den Lütten sein #6

http://img513.*ih.us/img513/4800/1002864cj1.jpg



Ich glaube im Namen aller zu sprechen: DANKE LOTHAR #6#6#6
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/1299/1002862vs0.jpg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

ne, ne, dat bin ich nicht.
Tom, ich glaube deine Kamera hat nen Gesichtsrotglühaufquellstich.....#t#t
Oder lag es am roten Erich...#6#6

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri zu der schönen tour sind ja sehr schöne bilder geworden habt ihr denn noch mehr davon?


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man haben wir gestern Abend wirklich so fertig ausgesehen?

Jaja Seeluft schlaucht :q


----------



## nemles (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oh man haben wir gestern Abend wirklich so fertig ausgesehen?
> 
> Jaja Seeluft schlaucht :q



Jepp, haben wir. Ich war auch fix und alle|supergri
Und das noch vor dem Weihnachtsmarktglühwein |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Deshalb hab ich das Kettensägenmassaker von Andy und Dir wohl auch nicht mitbekommen :q


----------



## nemles (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Äh, hömma. Mach mal ne Trennung. Angesägt habe ich, umgebrüllt hat Andy:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fein Jungs!

Wir sind stolz auf euch, dass ihr auch ohne uns so ein tolles WE hattet!!!#6#6#6:m:m
Schade, mit dem wenig Fisch, aber immerhin kam doch bissi was raus. Petri dazu!

Zwei Bilder müsst ihr allerdings bitte noch erklären!

1. Wer war denn die nette weibliche Gesellschaft?

2. Wer von euch war der Glückspilz der den Schlüssel und das Handy ins Hafenbecken releast hat?

Joni geht's mittlerweile auch wieder etwas besser. Nur hört er noch nix auf dem rechten Ohr.#d
Denke, dass wir heute Nacht endlich mal wieder durchschlafen können...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ne, ne, dat bin ich nicht.
> Tom, ich glaube deine Kamera hat nen Gesichtsrotglühaufquellstich.....#t#t
> ...



ralf sorry das ich berichte ich war zwar völlig am ar... aber dat zeuch hieß erik und nich erich :q


----------



## nemles (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> 2. Wer von euch war der Glückspilz der den Schlüssel und das Handy ins Hafenbecken releast hat?
> 
> Na wer kennt sich in Häfen am besten aus???:q
> 
> ...



Ich auch:q:q:q:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Fein Jungs!
> 
> Wir sind stolz auf euch, dass ihr auch ohne uns so ein tolles WE hattet!!!#6#6#6:m:m
> Schade, mit dem wenig Fisch, aber immerhin kam doch bissi was raus. Petri dazu!
> ...



moin dirk super das es dem zwerg wieder einigermaßen geht eigendlich war es gut das du nich mit bei warst so mußtest du dir wenigstens nich ansehen wie ich den gestrigen tag mit den nachwehen der nacht gekäpft habe :q:q:q

ne ne schade das ihr nicht bei wart.
zu 1 das war der klägliche rest einer schulklasse von dazumal matze fand sie trotz allen nach ein paar getränken recht atraktiv:q:q:q

und chris war der pechvogel mit großem verlust. naja ist alles ersetzbar.
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

schön das es Deinem Lütten besser geht! 
Zu dem Rest hat Andy ja schon was gesagt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke kai und tom für die bilder:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich das Kettensägenmassaker von Andy und Dir wohl auch nicht mitbekommen :q



ich hab nix gesägt das war schnarchnase tom ganz alleine |uhoh::q
und kein wort von der nacht davor .das gilt auch für dich tom keiner hat laut geschlafen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nicht unser Hafenangler aus Hamburg???|uhoh:

|bigeyes|bigeyes

Oh Chris, du reißt immer echt üble Aktionen!!!#d

War wenigstens ein Zweitschlüssel vor Ort?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nicht unser Hafenangler aus Hamburg???|uhoh:
> 
> |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> ...



den hat er einfliegen lassen


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy war schneller :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Andy war schneller :q



war schneller :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> war schneller :q



dafür jetzt du :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, echt sauschade, dass wir nicht dabei sein konnten!

Hätte Andy's Kampf gern gesehen!!!

Wat musste auch immer soviel saufen alte Hütte...

Na ja, in zwei Wochen ist ja schon Danske.
Da werd ich auch übelst zuschlagen!!!:q

Freu mir darauf jetzt doppelst.

Werd jetzt mit Frauchen auffe Couch und Krimi gucken.
Schönen Abend noch!

Bis morsche|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So gleicht sich alles aus :q  


EY! .... den hau ich um! ich hau mich weg :q :q


----------



## nemles (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, echt sauschade, dass wir nicht dabei sein konnten!
> 
> Hätte Andy's Kampf gern gesehen!!!
> War eigendlich nur zu bedauern, der Arme Hat sich aber wieder erholt
> ...


Viel Spass dabei und gutes Nächtle:k:q:q:q


----------



## Franky D (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Anbend Jungs ich hab mal eine frage ich trage mich mit dem gedanken mir ein schwimmanzug zu kaufen nund die frage einteilig oder zweiteilig? mein Händler hier vor ort würde mir diesen zu einem recht guten preis verkaufen was meint ihr wollt mir noch ein paar meinungen einholen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> ralf sorry das ich berichte ich war zwar völlig am ar... aber dat zeuch hieß erik und nich erich :q



Nee, Nee, dat Zeuch hieß ERIC und ich hab's für alle Fälle mal ins Deutsche übersetzt......:m:m:m:m

Eric oder Erik sind Varianten des Vornamens Erich.

Ralf

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie auch immer, Hauptsache rot :q

@ Ralf

Samstag Nachmittag Bock auf ne Bauernwurst?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, Hauptsache rot :q
> 
> Sieht man ja an meinem Gesicht...:q
> 
> ...




Bock schon, muss aber von Freitagmorgen bis Montagmorgen fast durchgehend arbeiten....(Installation und Umbau in Bremerhaven).
Zwischendurch, am Samstagabend, noch ne kleine Goldene Hochzeit......
Wochenende drauf ist Dänemark.
20.-22.12 Christkindlmarkt in München.
Müssen wir wohl auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.

Ralf


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Anbend Jungs ich hab mal eine frage ich trage mich mit dem gedanken mir ein schwimmanzug zu kaufen nund die frage einteilig oder zweiteilig? mein Händler hier vor ort würde mir diesen zu einem recht guten preis verkaufen was meint ihr wollt mir noch ein paar meinungen einholen



Das kommt drauf an für was du ihn haben willst:

Überlebensanzug auf dem Boot oder Norge,ganz klar den Einteiler,denn hier kann sich das erwärmte Wasser im Anzug besser halten als im Zweiteiler.

Zweiteiler hat den vorteil,das man bei menschlichen Bedürfnissen schneller raus kommt,allerdings hat man auch das Problem,zwei Kleidungsstücke wegzuhängen.

Der von DAM ist sicherlich nicht der schlechteste,hab aber schon von rostenden Reißverschlüssen gehört.
Ich hab den hier jetzt im 4 Jahr im Hardcore Einsatz,und der will nicht in die Knie gehen.Ist schön warm,läßt sich sehr gut an den Körper anpassen(durch Klettverschlüsse) und nach Gebrauch geht es unter die Dusche damit.
Und den 10er mehr?!?!?


----------



## Franky D (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an für was du ihn haben willst:
> 
> Überlebensanzug auf dem Boot oder Norge,ganz klar den Einteiler,denn hier kann sich das erwärmte Wasser im Anzug besser halten als im Zweiteiler.
> 
> ...


 
für norge muss dieser noch nicht unbedingt sein das langt für die Ostsee fürs kleinboot und kutter aufen preis kommts mir da wirklich nich an will ja auch was vernünftiges haben


----------



## celler (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also ich hab einen von kinetic..super teil,sieht man ja auf meinem solo bild..
es gibt da aber auch noch unterschiede,zum einen ein überlebensanzug(mit automatischer luftbefüllung beim kontakt mit wasser und dann den schwimmanzug bzw die schwimmhilfe...

so nun nochmal zu den bildern,sind echt super geworden,nur das einen kommentar kai zu meinem bild...hoffe das war nicht auf das bezogen was ich jetzt denke ;-)von wegen es gibt genug gesporächsstoff fürs nächste treffen


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all 

MOIN und Petri der Wismarcrew #6


----------



## nemles (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch MOIN gesagt #h

Noch gar nicht am Wasser, Kööppchen?


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Noch gar nicht am Wasser,



Angelpause...|supergri frage mich aber grade wie lange der Vorsatz heute noch anhält


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

sagt mal hat jemand von Euch zufällig noch eine 4-5cm starke Kunststoffplatte rumfliegen?
z.B. ein altes Küchenbrett oder ähnliches?


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> sagt mal hat jemand von Euch zufällig noch eine 4-5cm starke Kunststoffplatte rumfliegen?
> z.B. ein altes Küchenbrett oder ähnliches?




Moinsen!#h


@Kai,

sach mal durch, was die Platte für Abmessungen haben soll.
Hab auf dem Speicher noch Einiges liegen!
Werd dann heut Abend mal gucken...


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

30*30 wäre gut, kann aber auch andere Maße haben. 
Wäre nett wenn Du mal nachsehen kannst.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 30*30 wäre gut, kann aber auch andere Maße haben.
> Wäre nett wenn Du mal nachsehen kannst.




Ich schätze, du meinst Zentimeter!

Sowas müsste ich auf jeden Fall noch da haben.
Ist aber grau (PVC-U) aus dem Behälterbau. Kann ich dir auf deine gewünschte Größe zuschneiden.
Die Platten haben 500mm x 500mm und sind m.E. 40mm stark!

Könnte dir aber auch hier von der Arbeit Platten aus POM organisieren! Allerdings nur 30mm stark, doch in ner schiggen braunen Farbe, die besser zum Boot passt! Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es für deinen Kahn ist...


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du bist so gut zu mir 

Zwei der braunen zusammen geklebt wären auch 60 :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Du bist so gut zu mir
> 
> Zwei der braunen zusammen geklebt wären auch 60 :q




Na, dann will ich das mal zusammenbasteln und geb das dann dem ollen Ralf mit.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du bist der Beste!
Darfst dann als Belohnung den Downrigger bedienen der da drauf gebastelt wird :q


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> also ich hab einen von kinetic..super teil,sieht man ja auf meinem solo bild..
> es gibt da aber auch noch unterschiede,zum einen ein überlebensanzug(mit automatischer luftbefüllung beim kontakt mit wasser und dann den schwimmanzug bzw die schwimmhilfe...
> 
> so nun nochmal zu den bildern,sind echt super geworden,nur das einen kommentar kai zu meinem bild...hoffe das war nicht auf das bezogen was ich jetzt denke ;-)von wegen es gibt genug gesporächsstoff fürs nächste treffen




Da könnte ich auch noch aus dem Nähkästchen was plaudern.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Du bist der Beste!
> Darfst dann als Belohnung den Downrigger bedienen der da drauf gebastelt wird :q




|jump:


----------



## Franky D (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ute schrieb:


> Da könnte ich auch noch aus dem Nähkästchen was plaudern.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


 
zu dem anzug oder zu dem anderen?


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Anzug von ihm ist in Ordnung. #6
Er hat eine recht lockere Zunge, wenn die regelmässig befeuchtet wird. #h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Nabend #6

:q heute = gaaaanz spontan :q = |bigeyes du hier *16174*  :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

wo ist eigentlich Chris abgeblieben ???

liegt der noch im Koma, oder habt ihr ihn in Wismar vergessen ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne der sucht Handy und Schlüssel :q

duck und renn.......


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI


> der sucht Handy und Schlüssel


:vik:...............|good:...............:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch Deine Zanderfänge sind ja echt nicht von schlechten Eltern!
Wenn das Wochenende nicht schon mit Bremer Weihnachtsmarkt und 
Messe voll wäre hätte ich es gerne nochmal versucht im Hafen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI


> hätte ich es gerne nochmal versucht im Hafen.


bis zur Schonzeit, sind es ja noch einige Tage....


> Deine Zanderfänge sind ja echt nicht von schlechten


alles nur Zufall ..............................................................................:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, dann will ich das mal zusammenbasteln und geb das dann dem ollen Ralf mit.:m



So machen wir das JUNGER Dirk...|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schon klar, schon klar...

Besorg Dir mal lieber den Bootsangelschein für nächstes Jahr und such uns
schon mal ein paar "da wollte ich immer schon mal hin" Stellen aus


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI


> Dir mal lieber den Bootsangelschein für nächstes Jahr u



der ist eh in Planung #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Torsk_NI
> 
> 
> der ist eh in Planung #6



Da geht was!!!!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

An die Wismar Crew


Die Fotos sagen wohl alles.
Wat hab ich an euch gedacht,als ich am auspacken war.
Scheizze,wat freu ich mir auf Danske.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Apropos, mit einem von Euch HHler muss ich eh noch schnacken wegen dem Schein,
So oft komme ich während der Geschäftszeiten nicht nach HH


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI


> So oft komme ich während der Geschäftszeiten nicht nach HH


Brauchst du auch nicht.
Das zuständige Amt anrufen, sagen was du willst, Betrag überweisen und dann wird die Erlaubnis zugeschickt. 
Das ganze dauert nur ein paar Tage. #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das ist ja einfacher als Teleshopping :q


----------



## celler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin..



@ute
halt dich zurück,hätte ich nicht soviel erzählt hättet ihr alle um punklt 0 uhr geschlafen,denn ab da an waren unsere gespräche nicht mehr jugendfrei...


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

erster :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Zweiter!!!:q

@ BeimnächstenPostsiebentausendBeitragsKoopp,

konntest heut Nacht nicht schlafen, oder was?

Man soll eben zum Abendbrot keinen Fisch essen.
Da schläft man schlecht von...|rolleyes


----------



## Ute (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin ganz ruhig.|rotwerden
Ich würde nie was erzählen.#x
Hat deine Geschichte 5 Stunden gedauert? #g
MMhh! Ich dachte, ich hätte keinen Filmris |thinkerg: :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> wo ist eigentlich Chris abgeblieben ???
> 
> liegt der noch im Koma, oder habt ihr ihn in Wismar vergessen ???


 
naja nachdem ich den E-Schlüssel geliefert bekommen habe, bin ich nochmal zum kurzurlaub nach SAWedeln gefahren  bin aber spätestens Donnerstag wieder in HH #6 


@all
war ein nettes WE, was mit weniger Alk und weniger Russinen bestimmt erholsamer geworden wäre...ne |rolleyes 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mann Digger!#h

Da biste ja wieder...|rolleyes
Haben uns doch schon Gedanken gemacht!:q

Na ja, grüss mal die Familie und noch viel Spass beim Salzwedeln.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

@Dirk
Werde mir nachher mal Gedanken über die noch mitzubringenden Sachen für Danske machen und in den Trööt stellen.


Wo ist eigentlich die Sache mit den Wattis abgeblieben, sollten wir vielleicht nochmal nach oben schubsen. Weiß im Moment garnicht mehr, wo ich meinen Bedarf angegeben habe...|uhoh:

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
Gruss zurück und gute Besserung für den Kleinen 

@Ralf
guckst Du MFTB #6 MFT-Abschlusstour'08


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Gruss zurück und gute Besserung für den Kleinen
> 
> @Ralf
> guckst Du MFTB #6 MFT-Abschlusstour'08



Danke.......

Sollten wir mit dem AB Trööt MFT-Abschlußtour abgleichen.
WickedWalleye hat dort gerade seinen Bedarf eingestellt.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach jetzt FA!

Werd heut Abend mal in unserm Board den Trööt aktualisieren und da schreiben...

Hier im AB wird's mir langsam echt zu dumm.
Selbst "nur lesen" schmerzt in den Augen!

Nur noch Gekeife und immer wieder die selben abgedroschenen Fragen... 

Glaube ich brauch ne AB Pause!!!#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin leutz

bin gerade ein wenig am ab :v hab mir sonntag abend einen schicken motorschaden zugelegt.kosten voranschlag hab ich heute bekommen. und bin somit zu den entschluß gekommen das danske für mich leider ausfallen muß.dirk weis schon seid gestern bescheid und hat warscheinlich ersatz für mich,falls das nicht klappt hört ihr euch mal ein wenig um,ob jemand meinen platz einnehmen möchte.
und jetzt spül ich mir erstmal den frust runter
greez
andy


----------



## celler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin leutz
> 
> bin gerade ein wenig am ab :v hab mir sonntag abend einen schicken motorschaden zugelegt.kosten voranschlag hab ich heute bekommen. und bin somit zu den entschluß gekommen das danske für mich leider ausfallen muß.dirk weis schon seid gestern bescheid und hat warscheinlich ersatz für mich,falls das nicht klappt hört ihr euch mal ein wenig um,ob jemand meinen platz einnehmen möchte.
> und jetzt spül ich mir erstmal den frust runter
> ...




ach du kagge...
na das ja mal richtig shize,erst sagt dirk fürs erste treffen ab und nun du fürs zweite..
echt schade...
aber das auto ist eben wichtiger und wird jeden tag gebraucht..


----------



## celler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @all
> war ein nettes WE, was mit weniger Alk und weniger Russinen bestimmt erholsamer geworden wäre...ne |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß Chris




wat soll das denn heissen?
ich fands richtig angenehm ;-)


----------



## celler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

watn hier los?
alle den ganzen tag am schuften?


----------



## nemles (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> watn hier los?
> alle den ganzen tag am schuften?




Mitten inne Nacht solche Fragen...|bigeyes

Moin Matze|wavey:


----------



## celler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja,für mich war es eine ganz normale arbeitsnacht ;-)

moin auch von meiner seite aus


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
nur noch 7 tage udRvH bis Fynshavn :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, das ist mal so richtig supergeil!!!

Könnte Einer vielleicht seinen Laptop mit Cd-Brenner mitbringen...
So hat dann nämlich grad Jeder die Bilder.


Ach so, "Moijn" erst mal @ all!


----------



## nemles (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, das ist mal so richtig supergeil!!!
> 
> Könnte Einer vielleicht seinen Laptop mit Cd-Brenner mitbringen...
> So hat dann nämlich grad Jeder die Bilder.
> ...



Bringe ich mit, und genügend Rohlinge auch.#6


----------



## nemles (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Glaube ich brauch ne AB Pause!!!#c



Ne, Du brauchst Salzwed..Ähmmm Salzwasser auf der Haut:q



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> moin moin leutz
> 
> bin gerade ein wenig am ab :v hab mir sonntag abend einen schicken motorschaden zugelegt.kosten voranschlag hab ich heute bekommen. und bin somit zu den entschluß gekommen das danske für mich leider ausfallen muß.dirk weis schon seid gestern bescheid und hat warscheinlich ersatz für mich,falls das nicht klappt hört ihr euch mal ein wenig um,ob jemand meinen platz einnehmen möchte.
> und jetzt spül ich mir erstmal den frust runter
> ...



#q#q#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ne, Du brauchst Salzwed..Ähmmm Salzwasser auf der Haut:q



N'Abend Reverend!#h

Ja, Salzwasser brauch ich wirklich dringendst.

Gestern hätt ich doch beinahe meinen Kopf ins Salzwasseraquarium im Obi getaucht...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

ich glaube auch, dass ein Wochenende Salzwasser dem MFT ganz gut tut.
Irgendwie sind alle so abwesend und hibbelig :q


----------



## nemles (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> ich glaube auch, dass ein Wochenende Salzwasser dem MFT ganz gut tut.
> Irgendwie sind alle so abwesend und hibbelig :q



Richtig, obwohl ich ja einen Abend am westlichsten Festlandsende Europas am Atlantik war und den Anglern zugeschaut habe


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Tom

wenn du mal wieder nach USA fährst müssen wir uns vorher mal unterhalten


----------



## nemles (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Tom
> 
> wenn du mal wieder nach USA fährst müssen wir uns vorher mal unterhalten



Wieso USA? Diesmal war es Portugal. USA liegt in weiter Ferne, weiß nicht ob das nächstes Jahr was wird, aber wenn, bringe ich gerne was von Bass Pro mit


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut so 

Achtung Heißer Tipp, ab sofort MareTV auf N3


----------



## celler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten nabend und gute nacht an die MFT-ler ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal Moin gesagt... #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Koop,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ralf und gespenst


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen ralf und gespenst




Moin, Moin Matze.........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und jut geschlafen und fit für den lezten arbeitstag diese woche???
oder war da was mit bereitschaft dieses we bei irgend wem?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und jut geschlafen und fit für den lezten arbeitstag diese woche???
> oder war da was mit bereitschaft dieses we bei irgend wem?



Dat war ich dann wohl, muß bis Donnerstag durchgehend arbeiten..., aber dann geht's los.


:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## celler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja das ende ist ja in sicht ;-)
ne mal spass bei seite.
wenn du dann aber am donnerstag we hast ist es auch nicht mehr so lang bis zu unserem wiedersehen...
wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs!

Endlich Freitag! 
Noch ein bisschen schaffen, mit der Abteilung frühstücken 
und zack ist das Wochenende da :q


----------



## celler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen kai....

bei mir ist das we schon eingeleutet.
eben das erste feierabend bierchen geschlürft und jetzt gehts dann gleich inne heia


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man kein Wunder das Dein Zeitgefühl im Eimer ist :q
Genieße Dein DAB!


----------



## celler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

DAB???
du und deine insider..
weisst doch jetzt was für einer ich bin,mir muss man immer alles erklären


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*D*ienst*A*bschluss*B*ier


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

wünsche allen ein schönes, entspanntes Wochenende.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h#h

Wünsche ich Euch allen auch 

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
Zeit für ein FA Bierchen #g Prost

ein entspanntes WE auch von mir, nächstes wird umso entspannter :vik:

*...nur noch 6 Tage und der Rest von h**eute bis Fynshavn*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> Zeit für ein FA Bierchen #g Prost
> 
> ein entspanntes WE auch von mir, nächstes wird umso entspannter :vik:
> ...



Genau so soll es sein.......

Darf zwar nicht ganz so viel heute(muss morgen um 07:00  Uhr wieder los),  Frauchen geht zu ner Weihnachtsfeier und wir werden uns gleich ein paar goile Pizzen bestellen.
Ein dunkles Weizen hat bereits den Weg in meinen Magen gefunden.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nun auch mal ein halbes Stündchen Pause, bevor der Fernsehabend mit Grisworld beginnt.

Plost Gemeinde


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Prost Tom, ich liege schon in Führung


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da stoss ich doch mal mit nem Williams von Pircher mit an...:m

Prost Jungens!


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Prost Tom, ich liege schon in Führung



So, nachgelegt.


Mönsch Kinners, bin ich aufgeregt wegens nächste We.|bla:|bla:

Wie soll ich blos diese Woche noch überbrücken.#g


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tom, wo kommt denn: "Hilfe es weihnachtet sehr"???


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das heißt : Schöne Bescherung, und kommt auf RTL2


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey: Bis gleich zur Werbung #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, nachgelegt.
> 
> 
> Mönsch Kinners, bin ich aufgeregt wegens nächste We.|bla:|bla:
> ...




Einzige Möglichkeit sind 4 Tage künstliches Koma......

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das heißt : Schöne Bescherung, und kommt auf RTL2



Seltsam, bei uns hier kommt da "Bodyguard"...|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#q#q#q Scheixx Fernsehzeitung #q#q#q

Da kommt jetzt Bodyguard:g

Hab ich gleich wieder eine weinende Muschi vorm Fernseher|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Einzige Möglichkeit sind 4 Tage künstliches Koma......
> 
> #h#h#h#h




Wegen mir könnte es auch morgen schon los gehen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wegen mir könnte es auch morgen schon los gehen...



Meinetwegen ab ins Auto und los........

#h#h#h#h#h#h

und wo kommt jetzt die schöne Bescherung...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #q#q#q Scheixx Fernsehzeitung #q#q#q
> 
> Da kommt jetzt Bodyguard:g
> 
> Hab ich gleich wieder eine weinende Muschi vorm Fernseher|bigeyes




Wie jetzt, Deine Katze schaut gern Fernsehen und weint bei Programmänderungen.......

#h#h#h|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> und wo kommt jetzt die schöne Bescherung...



In meiner blöden, vier Wochenüberblick Fersehzeitung:c:c:c

Kann mann die eigendlich wegen seelischer Grausamkeit verklagen??#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Meinetwegen ab ins Auto und los........
> 
> Ja, das wär's jetzt!!!
> 
> ...




Das weiss hier Keiner so genau!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Deine Katze schaut gern Fernsehen und weint bei Programmänderungen.......
> 
> #h#h#h|supergri|supergri




Das hab ich irgendwie auch nicht sooo ganz verstanden!#c


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Deine Katze schaut gern Fernsehen und weint bei Programmänderungen.......
> 
> #h#h#h|supergri|supergri



Fast richtig, nur bei Bodyguard und Vom Winde verweht mault meine zweibeinige Mietze, sobald ich qualifizierte Sprüche abgebe;+ Und dann heult Mietze wegen jedem Kuß inner Flimmerkiste|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Fast richtig, nur bei Bodyguard und Vom Winde verweht mault meine zweibeinige Mietze, sobald ich qualifizierte Sprüche abgebe;+ Und dann heult Mietze wegen jedem Kuß inner Flimmerkiste|rolleyes




Ach wie niiiiiedlich...


Grüss das Junzekätzchen mal schön von uns!:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute,
bin doch noch vom Sofa hochgekommen.

Hab nebenbei noch mal ein paar Vorfächer gebastelt(´ne Dirk)
Werde wohl auch lieber die Naturköder baden,hatte sich ja schon mal bewährt.
Wat ich mich freu.

Ihr hab das aber mitbekommen,das Carsten Tobis besorgen kann!!!!!!!
Also wenn ihr noch welche braucht,dann bei ihm oder mir melden.


Morgen werde ich noch mal meine Abu C4 reinigen und dem Kutter und Mefo spektakel in Danske steht nichts mehr im weg.


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Drückt uns mal die Daumen,das der Wind so bleibt wie bisher voraus gesagt.


Werde mal weiter ein paar Vorfächer basteln.


----------



## nemles (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter,

Windfinder traue ich in der Regel erst einen Tag vorher

Werde mich heute auch mal genüßlich mit meinem Angelgetüchs beschäftigen und einen auf ruhig machen


----------



## djoerni (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gleich gehts ab zum weihnachtsmarkt nach bremen. mmal schauen wie der erste glühkorn schmeckt...


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab den ersten Glühkorn weg,legger.
Haben ihn selbst gemacht,der nächste Liter ist auf´m Herd.

Bis morgen sah ich nur


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weihnachtsmarkt war gut, genau wie Glühkorn und Feuerwasser :q


----------



## djoerni (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schalalala......


----------



## nemles (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmarkt war gut, genau wie Glühkorn und Feuerwasser :q





djoerni schrieb:


> schalalala......


----------



## djoerni (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wunderschönen guten morgen!


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Scheun gauden tach,wie geit?


----------



## nemles (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin #h#h

Gut gehts, schönen Sonntag auch in die Runde geworfen


----------



## djoerni (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

außer den kopfschmerzen von zu viel glühkorn gehts:q
undn selbst?


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kopfschmerzen sind das nicht,ich bin krank!!!!!

Hab auch keinen Kater,das ist ein Tiger.


----------



## djoerni (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö sooooo schlimm ist das nicht. gibt erstmal ein hackbrötchen und dann gehts wieder...


----------



## nemles (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen sind das nicht,ich bin krank!!!!!
> 
> Hab auch keinen Kater,das ist ein Tiger.




Wat machste denn fürn Scheixx?#d

Hau Dir mal nen heißen Grog inne Birne, damit es Dir besser geht.


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

 nene,erstmal kein Alk,
hab da nachher noch ne Verabredung am Kanal hier in Hammerbrook.Aber ermal muß ich wieder laufen können.


----------



## nemles (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hömma Alder, Grog ist kein Alk, dasch Medischien

Seh zu, das Du auf die Gräten kommst und dann viel Spaß am Kanal #h


----------



## celler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ........


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moin" in den Raum geworfen...#h

Nur noch drei Tage und der Rest von heute!!!

|jump:


----------



## celler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt,ist ja echt nicht mehr lang hin...
man wird dat ne gaudi,für mich aber ohne alk ;-)
muss langsam ab von dem zeugs...


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
endlich wieder DSL unterm Rechner  
..morgen nochmal Zandern, dann geht's an's packen für DK :vik:


----------



## djoerni (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris!

brauchst du jetzt noch digge bleie für den kutter oder nicht?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin chris!
> 
> brauchst du jetzt noch digge bleie für den kutter oder nicht?


 
..Du könntest wenn Du da hast, noch zwei 400gr Bleie mitbringen, falls es doch ein bischen welliger wird, ansonsten bin ich gut gerüstet


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..Du könntest wenn Du da hast, noch zwei 400gr Bleie mitbringen, falls es doch ein bischen welliger wird, ansonsten bin ich gut gerüstet





Fahr'n wir denn direkt durch bis Norwegen............
Bei 400g Blei müsste ich ja 2 Ruten zusammenkleben, dann komm ich auch auf 400g Wurfgewicht......:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Fahr'n wir denn direkt durch bis Norwegen............
> Bei 400g Blei müsste ich ja 2 Ruten zusammenkleben, dann komm ich auch auf 400g Wurfgewicht......:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 
ne, werfen will ich die Jungs auch nicht :q ich brauch die zum Naturköderangeln vom Kutter


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ne, werfen will ich die Jungs auch nicht :q ich brauch die zum Naturköderangeln vom Kutter



Willste die Jungs da unten erschlagen oder angeln.......
Wenn dat man keine Anzeige wegen vorsätzlicher Grätenverletzung gibt....... und dann stehste im Zentralregister der Grätensünderkartei...
Ab 12 Gräten haste ein Jahr Kutterverbot......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau das ist mein Plan :vik: ich geh' bei 8 Gräten immer zum Grätenabbauseminar #c dann sind 4 weg und ich angel 'ne Zeit lang leichter, bis ich wieder runter auf 2 Gräten bin, wie im moment


----------



## celler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

19000 dat kost ein Ralf|wavey:


----------



## nemles (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> 19000 dat kost ein Ralf|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> 19000 dat kost ein Ralf|wavey:




Na klar.....machen wir in Danske...
Und für dich ne Limo, da Du ja abwillst vom Alk....:q:q:q:q:q

#v#v:#2::#2:#g#g|laola:


----------



## celler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Na klar.....machen wir in Danske...
> Und für dich ne Limo, da Du ja abwillst vom Alk....:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> #v#v:#2::#2:#g#g|laola:


 na ich nehm ne cola....


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal schnell "Moijn" geplärrt!|wavey:

Nur noch zwei Tage und der Rest von heute...:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal wieder Moin gesagt |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
und tschüß...ab zum Zandern :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach die Herren!|wavey:

@ Kai, wir wollen am Sonntag in HH noch bissel zandern...
Hast nicht Lust und Zeit, da hin zu kommen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HH ist eh schon über das kommende WE geplant :q

Bin von SA bis SO in HH unterwegs.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin Jungs und Mädels,

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, 2 Tage noch....... müsste so langsam das Equipment sortieren und noch einige Vorfächer tüdeln.
Wie ich mich kenne, wird es aber wieder Donnerstag später Abend.

@Dirk
Schon was wegen dem letzten freien Platz gehört......

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, 2 Tage noch....... müsste so langsam das Equipment sortieren und noch einige Vorfächer tüdeln.
> Wie ich mich kenne, wird es aber wieder Donnerstag später Abend.
> ...




Guuuden Ralf!|wavey:

Leider tut sich nix mehr wegen dem Platz.#c
Ist wahrscheinlich den Leuten zu kurzfristig...;+|kopfkrat

Na ja, so bleiben für Jeden halt gute 500g Braten!!!:vik:


Werde morgen Abend mal mit Morten und dem anderen Skipper telefonieren.
Wie siehts bei euch eigentlich mit dem dänischen Schein aus?


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> HH ist eh schon über das kommende WE geplant :q
> 
> Bin von SA bis SO in HH unterwegs.




Das ist ja wohl mal richtig geil!!!#6

Dann kann ich dir ja des Brett'l direkt geben...


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Perfekt 

Bin Samstag bis Spätnachmittag am Hafen, dann ist 
Familytime und Sonntag ab Mittag ist wieder Hafen angesagt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MOINSEN!! :m

bald geht's los!

Dann seh ich ja die kurz geratene Gummfischschleuder mit der Wohlstandspille wieder. :q:q:q


EDIT: Ist der Platz auf der Abschlußtour denn jetzt noch frei (?) - ich hätte jemanden den ich fragen könnte...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Ralf!|wavey:
> 
> Leider tut sich nix mehr wegen dem Platz.#c
> Ist wahrscheinlich den Leuten zu kurzfristig...;+|kopfkrat
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

lecker, lecker, hätte aber zugunsten von Andy auf ein paar Gramm Krustenbraten verzichtet (auch wenns schwer fällt).
Die dänischen Scheine habe ich schon letzte Woche für Olli und mich online klargemacht.
Ich hab eigentlich immer nen Jahresschein, weil unverhoffter dänischer Kurzurlaub kommt oft.
Werde nochmal einige Versuche in anderen Threads des AB starten.

Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> MOINSEN!! :m
> 
> bald geht's los!
> 
> ...



Platz ist laut Dirk noch frei.
Kannst Du mir nochmal die Handy-Nummern von Dir und Jano
mailen. Sind irgendwo in meinen gespeicherten PN Nachrichten untergegangen.
Für Eventualitäten am Freitag. Du bist ja morgens bei Jano, damit wir schonmal einpacken können.
Ich hoffe, Ihr Zwei wollt kein Brandungsgeschirr mitnehmen, dann brauchen wir nen Anhänger.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

hat djoerni sich denn schon bei Dir gemeldet, laut Post von gestern weiß er ja erst heute abend, ob sein Kumpel mitkommt.

Ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> * Dann seh ich ja die kurz geratene Gummfischschleuder mit der Wohlstandspille wieder.* |kopfkrat|motz:
> 
> 
> Also wirklich!!!|gr:
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> hat djoerni sich denn schon bei Dir gemeldet, laut Post von gestern weiß er ja erst heute abend, ob sein Kumpel mitkommt.
> 
> Ralf




Nööö, hat sich noch nix Jörn bei mir gemeldet....#d

Aber bringt ja auch noch nüx, wenn sich sein Kumpel heut Abend erst entscheidet!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nööö, hat sich noch nix Jörn bei mir gemeldet....#d
> 
> Aber bringt ja auch noch nüx, wenn sich sein Kumpel heut Abend erst entscheidet!




Deshalb wird WW ja auch parallel schon mal bei seinem Kumpel anluschern, ob er evtl. was von Deinem legendären Krustenbraten möchte...:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
Endgültige Zusage könnte man ja auf heute Abend legen.

Ralf

#6#6#6#6:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

@Ralf: wie sieht's denn bei Dir im Auto aus? Wär da denn üebrhaupt noch Platz für einen weiteren Krustenbratenverwerter?


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai!

Einen könnten wir auch noch mitnehmen...#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Kai!
> 
> Einen könnten wir auch noch mitnehmen...#h



Klasse!

Also wie gesagt, ich hab nen Interessenten, den David, der könnte bis morgen ganz fest zusagen, passt das noch?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> @Ralf: wie sieht's denn bei Dir im Auto aus? Wär da denn üebrhaupt noch Platz für einen weiteren Krustenbratenverwerter?



Also vorm Krustenbraten ja, danach ich weiß nicht........


Also nach Wismar sind wir auch zu fünft gefahren.Die Angeln und einige Klamotten passen in die Dachbox.
Der Rest sollte in den Kofferraum passen. Die Jacken und Thermoanzüge passen sich ja jeder Form an.
Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.......,wenn nicht jeder ne Kühlbox mitnimmt. Ich hab ne kleine Styrobox und wenns paßt ne Kühlbox (könnten Eure Sachen mit rein), auf'm Rückweg dann die Fischfilets........

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,bei dem ralf passen 5 leude gut rein,hat ja ein feines grosses auto ;-)

nochmal zum dansk schein...
ich hab kein...muss ich jetzt zu haus bleiben oder krieg ich den noch irgend wo?


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,bei dem ralf passen 5 leude gut rein,hat ja ein feines grosses auto ;-)
> 
> nochmal zum dansk schein...
> ich hab kein...muss ich jetzt zu haus bleiben oder krieg ich den noch irgend wo?





Der Morten kann die Scheine glaube auch besorgen...|kopfkrat

Ich kläre das morgen, wenn ich ihn anrufe!

Ansonsten müssen wir in Fynshav am Freitag auf die Post. Da gibbet die Scheine auch.


@ langer dürrer Bremer:q,

das wär ne feine Sache, wenn der David mitkommen würde.
Von der Anmeldezeit passt's auch!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,bei dem ralf passen 5 leude gut rein,hat ja ein feines grosses auto ;-)
> 
> nochmal zum dansk schein...
> ich hab kein...muss ich jetzt zu haus bleiben oder krieg ich den noch irgend wo?



Hallo Matze,
hier klickenwww.fisketegn.dk und bestellen. Geht in der Kürze der Zeit aber nur mit Kreditkarte.
Haste eine?????? Ansonsten bestell ich Dir den Schein und Du gibt's mir das Geld in Danske.
Tageskarte 30 DKK, Woche 90 DKK, Jahr 125 DKK

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> nochmal zum dansk schein...
> ich hab kein...muss ich jetzt zu haus bleiben oder krieg ich den noch irgend wo?


 
tach zusammen
ihr könnt' die DK-Scheine auch bei FP im Scandi kaufen


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LOL 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und was zum Geier ist ne Wohlstandspille???#c



Papa sein Vorbau.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin gerade vom Zandern zurück, hatte zwei Zander einmal knapp 40 :flutsch: und einen 45 der wollte mit #c

Koop hatte 4 schöne und ein paar Luftpumpen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Papa sein Vorbau.




*Hubraum rules!!!*:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bin gerade vom Zandern zurück, hatte zwei Zander einmal knapp 40 :flutsch: und einen 45 der wollte mit #c
> 
> Koop hatte 4 schöne und ein paar Luftpumpen.




Petri!:m


Sach mal, was für Köpfe fischt ihr da so?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Petri!:m
> 
> 
> Sach mal, was für Köpfe fischt ihr da so?


 
Danke 

Rundköppe und Eries 14-21 gr


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> und Sonntag ab Mittag ist wieder Hafen angesagt.


 

..hast PN


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sach mal, was für Köpfe fischt ihr da so?



Kann aber auch schon mal schwerer sein,wenn es in Richtung Hauptstrom geht.


Aber erstmal Moin Moin,
ich bin grad wieder von der Arbeit zurück und mein Chef macht voll den Terz,das ich Freitag nicht da bin.Sein pech,wenn der mich nicht in Ruhe lässt,bin ich Montag auch nicht da

Ich hoffe ihr hab euch etwas Trainiert,denn ich bin in Bestform,was das entspannte Trinken angeht,aber für mich gibt es wohl kein Glühwein mehr,der letzte am Sonntag morgen war schlecht.

Wann ist denn wer am Freitag da?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Kann aber auch schon mal schwerer sein,wenn es in Richtung Hauptstrom geht.
> 
> Gehts es am Sonntag aber nicht  ..bist auch dabei, ne?
> 
> Wann ist denn wer am Freitag da?


 
Ich hoffe wir (Liz,Dirk und ich) so früh wie möglich, die Brandung ruft :vik:


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTC


> bin gerade vom Zandern zurück, hatte zwei Zander



und hättest du nicht so'ne Schwabbelpeitsche, hätten es auch ein paar mehr werden können.
Nächstes mal kriegst du meine Reserveangel, satte Aktion und Hammerhart


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir (Liz,Dirk und ich) so früh wie möglich, die Brandung ruft :vik:



Wenn ich nicht zu platt bin,komm ich mit,wohne jetzt ja um die Ecke.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wann ist denn wer am Freitag da?



Bin mit Olli, Maok und WickedWalleye (evtl. noch David) gegen 15:30 Uhr am Haus (wenn der Autobahngott es zuläßt).

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@sutje
wann fährst Du denn los nach DK?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFTC
> 
> 
> und hättest du nicht so'ne Schwabbelpeitsche, hätten es auch ein paar mehr werden können.
> Nächstes mal kriegst du meine Reserveangel, satte Aktion und Hammerhart


 
..das wär nicht schlecht, muß mal nen Tag mit 'ner harten Rute durchangeln *(@all* Ferkelverräter: *zu offensichtlich)* :vik:


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wann ist denn wer am Freitag da?




Hängt bei mir von ab, wenn ich frei kriege, kurz nach dem Mittag, wenn nicht, später Nachmittag.


Dirk, wegen dem Schein fragt Morten mal bitte. Ich kann den z.Zt nicht online bestellen (oder nur schwer) da mein Compu-Equipment Schwierigkeiten macht, der Drucker nicht funzt und ich aller Nase lang aus dem I-Net fliege.


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @sutje
> wann fährst Du denn los nach DK?



War eben Duschen.

Ich denke,Carsten(Brassenwürger) und ich werden frühen Mittag hier los fahren,aber ich gehe in die Brandung,bin grad ncoh am Springerfliegenvorfächer basteln,also gleich,denn jetzt bin ich ja hier##


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr könnt den Schein auch auf dem Weg in Flensburg bei Dirk Sennholz(DS-Angelshop) kaufen,ist nur ein kleiner Umweg.


----------



## celler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der Morten kann die Scheine glaube auch besorgen...|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich kläre das morgen, wenn ich ihn anrufe!
> 
> ...


 


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> hier klickenwww.fisketegn.dk und bestellen. Geht in der Kürze der Zeit aber nur mit Kreditkarte.
> Haste eine?????? Ansonsten bestell ich Dir den Schein und Du gibt's mir das Geld in Danske.
> Tageskarte 30 DKK, Woche 90 DKK, Jahr 125 DKK
> ...


 


MFT-Chris schrieb:


> tach zusammen
> ihr könnt' die DK-Scheine auch bei FP im Scandi kaufen


 


nemles schrieb:


> Hängt bei mir von ab, wenn ich frei kriege, kurz nach dem Mittag, wenn nicht, später Nachmittag.
> 
> 
> Dirk, wegen dem Schein fragt Morten mal bitte. Ich kann den z.Zt nicht online bestellen (oder nur schwer) da mein Compu-Equipment Schwierigkeiten macht, der Drucker nicht funzt und ich aller Nase lang aus dem I-Net fliege.


 

also 3 optionen haben wir ja...
@dirk
wäre cool wenn es klappen würde

@ralf
danke für dein angebot,werd evt drauf zurück kommen

@chris
gibts die dann da wirklich(wäre dann das einfachste)nicht das wir wie in wismar dann alle ohne da stehen...

@all
der knutemann hat sich bei mir nicht mehr gemeldet,der letzte stand der dinge ist,das er uns hier um 1000 abholte,wären dann gegen 14 uhr da...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hängt bei mir von ab, wenn ich frei kriege, kurz nach dem Mittag, wenn nicht, später Nachmittag.
> 
> 
> Dirk, wegen dem Schein fragt Morten mal bitte. Ich kann den z.Zt nicht online bestellen (oder nur schwer) da mein Compu-Equipment Schwierigkeiten macht, der Drucker nicht funzt und ich aller Nase lang aus dem I-Net fliege.



Nabens Tom,

wenn es mit dem Schein nicht klappt, sag einfach Bescheid und ich bestell Dir den Schein und drucke ihn aus, wenn ich Zeit habe , wird er auch noch laminiert.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ihr könnt den Schein auch auf dem Weg in Flensburg bei Dirk Sennholz(DS-Angelshop) kaufen,ist nur ein kleiner Umweg.



Ist das der mit dem Köderautomaten anne Tür?


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist das der mit dem Köderautomaten anne Tür?


 
Jepp
#g


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> also 3 optionen haben wir ja...
> 
> 
> @all
> der knutemann hat sich bei mir nicht mehr gemeldet,der letzte stand der dinge ist,das er uns hier um 1000 abholte,wären dann gegen 14 uhr da...



Diese Uhrzeit peile ich auch an


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Jepp
> #g



#q#q Shit, dann bleibt es sicher nicht nur beim Angelschein. Da muß ich wieder eiserne Disziplin halten, wenn ich da rein gehe |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> gibts die dann da wirklich(wäre dann das einfachste)nicht das wir wie in wismar dann alle ohne da stehen...


 


nemles schrieb:


> Ist das der mit dem Köderautomaten anne Tür?


 
jepp da isser #6

..die beiden haben auf jeden Fall Jahreskarten, letzte Abfahrt vor der Grenze, DS links rum, FP rechts rum #c


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so, mein kumpel muss definitiv samstag arbeiten:v
wickedwalley gib feuer damit wir den letzten platz zu machen können!


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Jörn
bist Du Sonntag dabei, wir wollen in HH noch ein bischen Zandern #c


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ralf
ich fische in der ostsee beim naturköderfischen zwischen 600 und 1000gramm. mit weniger bekommst du ärger mit dem nachbarn wenn das vorfach von 4 metern länge unterm kudder durchtreibt:q


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
na klar! wollte noch nen wihnachtszander haben:g


----------



## celler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ihr könnt auch nicht genug kriegen vom angeln...
@dirk
gibst dann nochmal bescheid wegen dem schein?


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @ralf
> ich fische in der ostsee beim naturköderfischen zwischen 600 und 1000gramm. mit weniger bekommst du ärger mit dem nachbarn wenn das vorfach von 4 metern länge unterm kudder durchtreibt:q



Dann stehen wir an der gleichen Seite des Kutters,aber weit weg von einander,denn mehr als 250 gibt es in meinem Koffer nicht.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Dann stehen wir an der gleichen Seite des Kutters,aber weit weg von einander,denn mehr als 250 gibt es in meinem Koffer nicht.



Bei mir hört es schon bei 200g auf, da muss ich wohl in die Rettungsinsel...:q:q:q:q:q:q
Naja, meine Tobis kann ich dann ja fritieren und mit meinen Wattis füttere ich für Euch an.....

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ralf&Sutje

...man kann auch einfach 2 bleie ranhängen :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das wär nicht schlecht, muß mal nen Tag mit 'ner harten Rute durchangeln *(@all* Ferkelverräter: *zu offensichtlich)* :vik:



Da haste aber doch Probleme beim Bücken....:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Da haste aber doch Probleme beim Bücken....:q:q:q



Hängt von der Länge ab #6


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das geht schon. hab früher auch so geangelt. aber dann mit kurzen vorfächern und hab trotzdem gut gefangen...
so jetzt erstmal ab zum essen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Da haste aber doch Probleme beim Bücken....:q:q:q


 
..immerhin kann ich nicht nach vorne umfallen #c|bla:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Ralf&Sutje
> 
> ...man kann auch einfach 2 bleie ranhängen :m



Muss dann wohl nochmal zum Dealer.......|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Wat für ne Rute benutzt ihr denn zum Naturköderangeln, ich hab noch ne MikroPilk mit 100-200g.


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Balzer Magna Matrix Uptide 3,15m 50-100gr WG


----------



## celler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Muss dann wohl nochmal zum Dealer.......|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Wat für ne Rute benutzt ihr denn zum Naturköderangeln, ich hab noch ne MikroPilk mit 100-200g.


 

ach ich denk mal dass du auch damit angeln kannst,musst ja nicht raus werfen,kannst ja am kutter runter lassen wenn du wirklich zwischen 500-1000 g angeln willst...
ich bleib lieber beim pilken bzw (jetzt ist dirk ja auch dabei)gufi angeln...
wie sieht die kutterbelegung eigentlich aus.
soll ich evt damit der eine nicht zu voll ist,bei ralf auf dem kutter mit fahren?


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @ralf
> ich fische in der ostsee beim naturköderfischen zwischen 600 und 1000gramm. mit weniger bekommst du ärger mit dem nachbarn wenn das vorfach von 4 metern länge unterm kudder durchtreibt:q



#q#q Djörni, wenn Du mit mehr als 300 gr bei der geringen Tiefe unterm Boot durchtreiben läßt und ich steh auf der anderen Seite und hake Deine Montage, dann gehst Du aussenbords und holst Deinen Krempel höchst persönlich vom Grund 
Wir sind auffe Ostsee und nicht in Norge oder beim Big Game:m
Mach die Leutz hier nicht nervös |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ach ich denk mal dass du auch damit angeln kannst,musst ja nicht raus werfen,kannst ja am kutter runter lassen wenn du wirklich zwischen 500-1000 g angeln willst...
> ich bleib lieber beim pilken bzw (jetzt ist dirk ja auch dabei)gufi angeln...
> wie sieht die kutterbelegung eigentlich aus.
> soll ich evt damit der eine nicht zu voll ist,bei ralf auf dem kutter mit fahren?




Hallo Matze,
nix da, bin doch nicht in Norwegen(war auch noch nie da).....,
da denk ich doch jedesmal, dass ich nen Fisch am Haken hab, wenn ich die Montage hoch hole.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> #q#q Djörni, wenn Du mit mehr als 300 gr bei der geringen Tiefe unterm Boot durchtreiben läßt und ich steh auf der anderen Seite und hake Deine Montage, dann gehst Du aussenbords und holst Deinen Krempel höchst persönlich vom Grund
> Wir sind auffe Ostsee und nicht in Norge oder beim Big Game:m
> Mach die Leutz hier nicht nervös |rolleyes



Um mich nervös zu machen, muss er schon an die 3000g auffahren.
Dann hol ich nämlich meine Dynamitstangen raus....

Mann, ich glaub dat wird recht lustich.......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Mann, ich glaub dat wird recht lustich.......
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h




Das wird es mit Sicherheit :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wat für ne Rute benutzt ihr denn zum Naturköderangeln, ich hab noch ne MikroPilk mit 100-200g.


 
Ich weiß noch nicht so genau..entweder ne Fenwick Seahawk 3m, die benutz ich hier auf'm Kutter auch nebenbei zum Naturködern oder ne Cormoran Blackstar Brandungspeitsche 4m, die hat wenigstens ne anständige Länge #c


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @ralf
> ich fische in der ostsee beim naturköderfischen zwischen 600 und 1000gramm. mit weniger bekommst du ärger mit dem nachbarn wenn das vorfach von 4 metern länge unterm kudder durchtreibt:q


djoerni, das kennen die meisten auch nicht.
Ich fische allerdings beim Naturköderangeln mit Watt und Ringler auch so auf der Ostsee, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich so nur vom Kutter fische nicht vom Kleinboot aus.
Tonne 5 bei mehr als 2 Knoten Drift sind es auch schon mal 1400g.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf dem 0815 Kutter ist das ja auch richtig!

Aber auf nem "eigenen Kutter" voller Boardies könnte man zur Not ja auch jedes
Mal auf die Abdriftseite rüber schlappen oder sich halt an den Bug oder das Heck stellen.
Dann ist es nicht so wild wenn die Montage mal ein bissl abwandert.

Auf dem Kleinboot gehe ich kaum über 50Gramm wenn es hoch kommt mal 100.


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Platte schrieb:


> djoerni, das kennen die meisten auch nicht.
> Ich fische allerdings beim Naturköderangeln mit Watt und Ringler auch so auf der Ostsee, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich so nur vom Kutter fische nicht vom Kleinboot aus.
> Tonne 5 bei mehr als 2 Knoten Drift sind es auch schon mal 1400g.



Platte, nu haste was angerichtet. 
Jetzt würde ich gerne mehr über Dein Geschirr erfahren: Schnur, Rute, Rolle
Das schwerste, was ich beim Kutternaturangeln (gerne auch 5Bft) anne Angel habe, sind 250gr. Beim klein/Schlauchboot auch manchmal mehr (Wetterabhängig)
Maximal 17er geflochtene und ne 200gr Noname 3.30 Rute. Stinknormales Buttvorfach bis evtl. mal Buttlöffel bei weniger <5 Drift.


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was nennst du 0815 Kutter?
Bei "eigenen Kutter" gehe ich mal vom Kleinboot aus bis zu 12 Personen oder wie meinst du das?
Vom Kleinboot angel ich auch meist naturköder bis max 80g. Pilken ab 20g.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

0815 Kutter = bis zu 50 Angler die sich nicht kennen und zu 99% Pilken

eigener Kutter = z.B. das was am Wochenende statt findet, 10 Leute die sich gut kennen
die für Ihre Truppe einen Kutter mieten


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..das zum Thema Windfinder... http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/kegnaes #d haben ihre Meinung mal eben komplett über den haufen geworfen #d


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 0815 Kutter = bis zu 50 Angler die sich nicht kennen und zu 99% Pilken
> 
> eigener Kutter = z.B. das was am Wochenende statt findet, 10 Leute die sich gut kennen
> die für Ihre Truppe einen Kutter mieten



Auf nem 0815 Kutter würde ich gerne bescheid wissen, wenn A: jemand natur, und B: sehr schwer fischt. Ich hab keine Lust, ein Kiloblei als Biss zu werten und mich mit Kollega auf andere Seite noch mit dem Fang in Form eines Riesenbleies zu streiten.

Wenn wir als Truppe unterwegs sind, ist das was anderes. Da sagt jeder was er vor hat und probieren möchte. Keine zwei Meinungen, das wird kurz diskutiert, belächelt aber dann doch gemacht. Da gibbet det keine Haue.

Aber ein Kilo auf nem "0815" Kudder...Das vergiss mal:m


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das zum Thema Windfinder... http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/kegnaes #d haben ihre Meinung mal eben komplett über den haufen geworfen #d




Sach ich doch immer wieder, denen kannste erst einen Tag vorher trauen:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tom ich glaube Du hast das nicht richtig verstanden. Auf den großen 
Kutter muss man so schwer fischen um sich nicht!!! gegenseitig zu fangen.


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fische auf dem kutter ne 4,50 meter naturköderrute die auch gerne mal 1500 gramm nimmt. dazu vorfächer zwischen 2 und 4 meter. rolle ist ne tld 30 2-gang von shimano mit 20iger fireline. werdet ihr aber alles sehen und dürft sie auch gerne mal fischen! macht laune das ganze.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach ich doch immer wieder, denen kannste erst einen Tag vorher trauen:vik:


 
wetter.com ist fast bei der gestrigen Meinung geblieben, Bft 5 in Boen 7, allerdings plötzlich S statt O Wind #c


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tom ich glaube Du hast das nicht richtig verstanden. Auf den großen
> Kutter muss man so schwer fischen um sich nicht!!! gegenseitig zu fangen!



Ich hab Dich schon verstanden. Ich mach ja nun mal so ca. zehn Touren pro Jahr von Heli aus mit.
Aber, wenn Du erst unters Boot treiben läßt, machst Du nen Fehler!!!
In der Andrift etwas leichter, dafür weit werfen, kontakt behalten und bei senkrechter Schnur einholen und neu ansetzen.

Dann brauchst Du auch kein Kilo.


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wartet mal bis mittwoch. und dann geht mal auf www.dmi.dk
die kennen sich mit wetter aus und das passt auch meistens:m


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hab Dich schon verstanden. Ich mach ja nun mal so ca. zehn Touren pro Jahr von Heli aus mit.
> Aber, wenn Du erst unters Boot treiben läßt, machst Du nen Fehler!!!
> In der Andrift etwas leichter, dafür weit werfen, kontakt behalten und bei senkrechter Schnur einholen und neu ansetzen.
> 
> Dann brauchst Du auch kein Kilo.



durch das gewicht bist ob in an oder abdrift immer direkt unter der rutenspitze. das ist der sinn an der geschichte.


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

richtisch....|wavey:alles andere verursacht das wirrwar


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> durch das gewicht bist ob in an oder abdrift immer direkt unter der rutenspitze. das ist der sinn an der geschichte.


 
..ist schon klar, aber dazu brauchts doch keine 1,4 Kg #t


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oft genug, glaube mir..


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> durch das gewicht bist ob in an oder abdrift immer direkt unter der rutenspitze. das ist der sinn an der geschichte.



Einspruch Euer Ehren.|krach:
Sobald in der Andrift Dein schweres Blei unter dem Boot verschwindet, hast Du permanenten Zug auf der Rutenspitze, und kannst einen Biss nicht mehr von einem Karaut/Stein oder ähnlichem Hänger mehr unterscheiden.
Bei permanent leichtem Zug in der Andrift spürst Du bei leichtem Geschirr den kleinsten Biss (fast wie beim Gummieren) und in der Abdrift braucht Du nicht soweit durchsacken lassen.


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Beispielsweise das Gebiet um Tonne 5 in 20m tiefe mit starken Unterstrom kannst du 1kg vergessen. wenn es nicht gerade unter der rutenspitze bleibt musst du das gewicht erhöhen sonst gibbet tüddel.
natürlich gibt es viele angeln wo man mit 500g auskommt. Dann herscht aber nicht viel Strom..


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gebe dir samstag mal mein "norge geschirr" in die hand. und du wirst sehen, wie feinfühlig das ist.


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Blei soll über den Boden verbleiben und mit anständigen Naturköderuten merkst du sogar 10cm wittels beißen...


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Platte schrieb:


> Beispielsweise das Gebiet um Tonne 5 in 20m tiefe mit starken Unterstrom kannst du 1kg vergessen. wenn es nicht gerade unter der rutenspitze bleibt musst du das gewicht erhöhen sonst gibbet tüddel.
> natürlich gibt es viele angeln wo man mit 500g auskommt. Dann herscht aber nicht viel Strom..



Muß mal kurz nachhaken: (nicht übel nehmen) Bist Du ein sogenannter Plumsangler,, der nur fallen läßt, oder wirfst Du auch?


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kurz zur Aufklärung#h
Es ist eine spezielle Disziplin die wir so fischen. Glaube mir ich kann angeln|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> gebe dir samstag mal mein "norge geschirr" in die hand. und du wirst sehen, wie feinfühlig das ist.


 

Jetzt habt ihr mich soweit |krach: |rolleyes djoerni denk' unbedingt an die extra Bleie für mich


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

thorsten (platte) hat das von mir beschriebene angeln glaube ich schon öfter gemacht.|rolleyes


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe, genau zeige ihn mal was wir so machen aufn kutter:m


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
sind samt vorfächern eh schon für dich gepackt. kenn dich doch!


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@platte
werd ich tun. vieleicht infiziert man ja noch jemanden in richtung dmv...


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt, das währe klasse. können immer leute gebrauchen...


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Platte schrieb:


> Kurz zur Aufklärung#h
> Es ist eine spezielle Disziplin die wir so fischen. Glaube mir ich kann angeln|rolleyes





djoerni schrieb:


> thorsten (platte) hat das von mir beschriebene angeln glaube ich schon öfter gemacht.|rolleyes




Wenn dem so ist, glaube ich Euch gern. Hatte dieses Jahr diverse Male einen Kollegen von der Deutschen Anglermeistertruppe mit aufm Dampfer. Hat zwar auch nicht mehr gefangen, abba was solls. Djörni, das machen wir am SA klar:m

Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @chris
> sind samt vorfächern eh schon für dich gepackt. kenn dich doch!


 

..mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :m


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HAB GELUSCHERT

Adresse nicht gefunden













Der Server unter http konnte nicht gefunden werden.







Der Host-Server zu der aufgerufenen Adresse konnte nicht gefunden werden.

    * Haben Sie sich beim Eintippen der Adresse vertan? (z.B. "ww.mozilla.org" anstatt "www.mozilla.org")
    * Sind Sie sicher, dass die Domain-Adresse existiert? Ihre Registrierung könnte abgelaufen sein.
    * Können Sie auch andere Websites nicht aufrufen? Überprüfen Sie Ihre Netzwerkverbindungs- und DNS-Server-Einstellungen.
    * Wird Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk durch eine Firewall oder einen Proxy geschützt? Falsche Einstellungen können den Web-Zugriff stören.


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf jeden fall tom! will da auch gar nicht so doll trommeln. werde trotzdem nebenbei mit gummi angeln. hab da von camo ein paar seeeeeeeeeehr geile gummis bekommen:vik:


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.meeresprogramm.de/content/view/52/68/
nochmal


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, glaube ich Euch gern. Hatte dieses Jahr diverse Male einen Kollegen von der Deutschen Anglermeistertruppe mit aufm Dampfer. Hat zwar auch nicht mehr gefangen, abba was solls. Djörni, das machen wir am SA klar:m
> 
> Petri Heil |wavey:


 
Naturköderangeln ist auch nicht das non plus ultra was immer am besten funktioniert. Mal fängt Gummi besser mal Blei.
Mann sollte auch nicht jeden DMV Angler als besseren Angler bezeichnen auch wenn manche die Einstellung haben|bla:


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> http://www.meeresprogramm.de/content/view/52/68/
> nochmal



Okey, habs gelesen, diese Herausforderung nehme ich an.
Feinie fein.:vik: Du Deine Natur/Kunstköder, ich meine. Die Menge und Masse entscheidet Zahltag ist Samstag Abend.Verlierer gibt ein Bier aus.|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Platte schrieb:


> Naturköderangeln ist auch nicht das non plus ultra was immer am besten funktioniert. Mal fängt Gummi besser mal Blei.
> Mann sollte auch nicht jeden DMV Angler als besseren Angler bezeichnen auch wenn manche die Einstellung haben|bla:


|good: nichts entgegenzufügen!


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Okey, habs gelesen, diese Herausforderung nehme ich an.
> Feinie fein.:vik: Du Deine Natur/Kunstköder, ich meine. Die Menge und Masse entscheidet Zahltag ist Samstag Abend.Verlierer gibt ein Bier aus.|wavey:


dabei! aber probieren musst du es mal!


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Platte schrieb:


> Naturköderangeln ist auch nicht das non plus ultra was immer am besten funktioniert. Mal fängt Gummi besser mal Blei.
> /quote]
> 
> Klare Ansage und zu 100% Recht. Das mu0 man am jeweilgem Tag entscheiden |wavey:


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> dabei! aber probieren musst du es mal!


Hab ich doch schon #h


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habt ihr nen extra Tröt für eure Tour?


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jap. oben festgetackert. noch ist ein platz frei thorsten....


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> jap. oben festgetackert. noch ist ein platz frei thorsten....



Thorsten, würde mich persönlich freuen
wenn Du dabei wärst :g|bla:|rolleyes


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Shit, da bin ich schon aufn Kutter, hört sich jedenfalls Klasse an.
Wünsche Euch jedenfalls viel Spass#6


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na komm schon! karo geht jedes woende. gabi vertritt dich und alles wird gut:m


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Platte schrieb:


> Shit, da bin ich schon aufn Kutter, hört sich jedenfalls Klasse an.
> Wünsche Euch jedenfalls viel Spass#6



Dann mache ich eben nur Djörni platt #6
Danke und Dir ebenfalls dickes Petri


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gaby ist ja da auch aufn Kutter:m


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

quote=djoerni;2288692]na komm schon! karo geht jedes woende. gabi vertritt dich und alles wird gut:m[/quote]

Hör auf zu heulen und stirb wie ein Mann |bigeyes


----------



## djoerni (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eben!
so gehe jetzt schlafen. 
@thorsten
rufe dich morgen mal an.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau #h bin auch weg

Bis denn


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> eben!
> so gehe jetzt schlafen.
> @thorsten
> rufe dich morgen mal an.


 
Jup, bin auch weg...


----------



## nemles (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h#h





Platte schrieb:


> Jup, bin auch weg...


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Mal Moin gesagt

Wenn ich hier die Gewichtsklassen höre, womit ihr fischen wollt, kräuseln sich mit die Nackenhaare #d
Mit solchen Granaten angele ich nicht mal in Norge....


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!

koopp bist Du mit in DK oder im Hafen unterwegs?


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ _*Torsk_NI

letzteres---
*_


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann werden wir uns ja bestimmt über den Weg laufen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers!#h


Ich hab heute morgen schon ne echt "tolle" Nachricht bekommen...|rolleyes

Fishing Seaman will wohl nicht mitfischen, sondern lieber lernen!
Deshalb haben wir jetzt auf einmal wieder zwei Plätze frei!!!

Geil, oder???


Tja, ich kann's nicht ändern!

Aber wir haben wohl auf den beiden Kuttern diesmal wohl keine Platzprobleme!
Und beim Braten kann ich wohl ein Kilo weniger nehmen...

Wenn sich Keiner mehr meldet, der noch mit will, dann wären das jetzt entweder 10 Euro pro Person mehr, oder die beiden Leude haben p.P.!!!
Müssen wir wohl in Danske abstimmen!#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach erstmal 

@Dirk
wie jetzt kommt er garnicht mit???


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach erstmal
> 
> @Dirk
> wie jetzt kommt er garnicht mit???




Nööö, er muss das ganze WE lernen!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nööö, er muss das ganze WE lernen!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


 
achso und das fällt ihm 2 Tage vor dem Event ein, die Ansage war doch klar, kein Geld zurück, ausser es findet sich jmd. der einspringt.


----------



## djoerni (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

denke da ähnlich wie chris. krankheit o.ä. ok, aber das man lernen muss, weiß man im normalfall ein paar tage früher!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir werden in Dänemark abstimmen, wie wir das handhaben...:q

Meint ihr, wir schaffen mit 15 Männer und zwei Mädels die zehn Kilo Braten zu futtern???

Ansonsten lass ich 2 Kilo weg!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bring die Reste am Sonntag mit! Dazu ein paar Roggenbrötchen 
und Senf (kann ich bei Bedarf mitbringen) und wir haben noch was am Hafen zu naschen


----------



## djoerni (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist ne top idee. krautsalat wäre auch top.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn es dem Norditaliener recht ist kann ich den auch besorgen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wirklich ne gute Idee!#6

So mok we dat!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geit los! Ist denn schon eine grobe Zeit abgemacht oder funken wir kurzfristig miteinander?


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Geit los! Ist denn schon eine grobe Zeit abgemacht oder funken wir kurzfristig miteinander?


 
...je nachdem wie wir loskommen, aber ich denke das wir gegen mittag im Hafen sind #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aschtrein


----------



## djoerni (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

12.35 ist niedrigwasser. das könnte an gewissen stellen ganz gut sein...|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> 12.35 ist niedrigwasser. das könnte an gewissen stellen ganz gut sein...|supergri


 
..kannst dann ja schonmal vorfahren, ich muss noch mein Auto holen und dann Micha einsammeln.


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal kurz moin gesacht.
ist meine frage zwecks kutterbelegung angekommen?
weiß nicht mehr wo ich die rein gestellt hatte...

achso,maok kommt auch nicht mit...


----------



## fishing seaman (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So meine Herren,

an alle SCHLAUMEIER!!!

wer das nächste Mal kurz vor einer Ingenieursabschlußprüfung steht über den laber ich dann auch freiwillig rum!!!

Die Klausurenpläne werden leider nicht von den Studenten gemacht!!!!!

Ich wäre mit Sicherheit mitgefahren aber wenn das Bestehen des letzten Semesters in der Endphase ist und die Profs nicht in die Pötte kommen, kann ich da leider wenig für!!!

Und für eine nichtbestandene Prüfung 25000€ netto für 6 Monate in den Wind schießen annich mir leider nicht leisten!!!

Wer noch Streit sucht meldet sich bitte bei mir.....

mfG


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fahr Dich mal runter Kollege, keiner labert hier über irgendwen, aber Du wußtest das doch nicht erst seit gestern, das es mit Dir nichts wird. Hättest Du vorher bescheid gesagt, hätten wir deinen Platz bestimmt noch besetzten können, über nichts anderes labern wir #c dann hättest Du dein Geld zurück und wir die Bude voll bekommen und alle wären Glücklich.



fishing seaman schrieb:


> So meine Herren,
> 
> an alle SCHLAUMEIER!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



fishing seaman schrieb:


> So meine Herren,
> 
> an alle SCHLAUMEIER!!!
> 
> ...



Viel Glück für die Prüfung............

Bei netto 4166,66 Euronen im Monat, können wir ja demnächst ne Tour auf Deinem Privatkutter machen... |supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

NABEND

@ MFTC


> und dann Micha einsammeln.



Brauchste nicht, bin dann vor Ort und warte auf'n Braten :q

evtl #x , ob es klappt und wann ihr da seid....


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> NABEND
> 
> @ MFTC
> 
> ...


 
..dat klappt, feste Zusage von Dirk,Liz, djoerni und mir, sutje kommt wahrscheinlich auch und Kai ist ja eh schon vor Ort #6 aber ich ruf dann durch und sag bescheid wann wir da sind


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade, zum Hafenzandern bin ich nicht dabei, hab Nachmittags Termine.#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schade, zum Hafenzandern bin ich nicht dabei, hab Nachmittags Termine.#6




War da nich was mit Sonntags..:k:l

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch die Bude ist ja wieder brechend voll 

Moin @

MFT Sutje+, MFT-Dirk+, MFT-Ralf, nemles+, peterfranzhelmut, Schlosserhans, Schwarzangler69


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> War da nich was mit Sonntags..:k:l
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Achja, das kommt ja auch noch dazu 




|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Kai #h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Achja, das kommt ja auch noch dazu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie, vorher Serengeti Park.......:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie, vorher Serengeti Park.......:q:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h




Nö, diesmal Tannenbaumschonung :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, diesmal Tannenbaumschonung :q




Ach so, Outdoor Sxx inne Tannenschonung.........

:k:k:k#h#h#h


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> War da nich was mit Sonntags..:k:l


 


nemles schrieb:


> Achja, das kommt ja auch noch dazu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie, vorher Serengeti Park.......:q:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 


nemles schrieb:


> Nö, diesmal Tannenbaumschonung :q


 

ich hau mich wech.....


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich hau mich wech.....



Schweig er 
Ferft ten Purschen zu Poden


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,bin ja schon ruhig.....;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs,

hab gerade das Ideale Männerspielzeug entdeckt. :q
http://www.amazon.de/Silverlit-85709-Sidewinder-2-Kanal-Helikopter/dp/B000W088ES/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1228939079&sr=8-3

Bin schon eine Runde durch die Stube geflogen, dat Ding fetzt sowas von :q
Goil!


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> hab gerade das Ideale Männerspielzeug entdeckt. :q
> http://www.amazon.de/Silverlit-85709-Sidewinder-2-Kanal-Helikopter/dp/B000W088ES/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1228939079&sr=8-3
> ...



Den Düsemichel hab ich auch, war eigendlich für Zwergie gedacht, abba wehe, er faßt die Fernbedienung nochmal an 

Wenn die Kiste erst mal richtig ausgesteuert ist und die Bakterien voll, kann man sogar Kunstfliegen damit :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr geiles Ding, hab auch so einen :vik: der kommt überall mit hin und kommt auch überall gut an


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> hab gerade das Ideale Männerspielzeug entdeckt. :q
> http://www.amazon.de/Silverlit-85709-Sidewinder-2-Kanal-Helikopter/dp/B000W088ES/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1228939079&sr=8-3
> ...



Das Ding ist fein,hab ich auch,macht Spass ohne Ende.
Hab da auch noch ein U-Boot in der gleichen Größe in meinem Aquarium.


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das Ding ist fein,hab ich auch,macht Spass ohne Ende.
> Hab da auch noch ein U-Boot in der gleichen Größe in meinem Aquarium.



Wäre glatt mal ein neues Tread-Thema: Sind Angler von Haus aus verspielt???


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz klares Ja


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schuldig  ... verd... der Heli hat keinen Saft mehr


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab so ein ähnliches Ding übrigens noch in der 60 cm Ausführung.
Der geht draussen richtig gut ab #6#6#6 Bin mit den Akkus allerdings noch am basteln, die halten mir nicht lange genug. Kaum ist die Kiste richtig am düsen, lassen die nach und dat scheixxding kommt langsam wieder runter :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz klar! Hab gleich einen für meinen Vater bestellt, 
das coolste Weihnachtsgeschenk seit Jahren :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So,bin dann mal weg.Nur noch morgen ein paar Stunden schieben und sehen das das 620er Bett auf die Reise geht.


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab so ein ähnliches Ding übrigens noch in der 60 cm Ausführung.
> Der geht draussen richtig gut ab #6#6#6 Bin mit den Akkus allerdings noch am basteln, die halten mir nicht lange genug. Kaum ist die Kiste richtig am düsen, lassen die nach und dat scheixxding kommt langsam wieder runter :c



Mußt mal im Netz nach den Lithium Uionen Akkus schauen,halten dreimal so lange.


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> So,bin dann mal weg.Nur noch morgen ein paar Stunden schieben und sehen das das 620er Bett auf die Reise geht.


#h#h komm gut zu liegen #h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ihn gerade gefunden  http://shop.strato.de/epages/61239271.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61239271/Products/1920 ..wenn nur die Ladezeiten nicht so lang wären


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Mußt mal im Netz nach den Lithium Uionen Akkus schauen,halten dreimal so lange.



Hab ich schon (Du meinst bestimmt Ionen) drinne, aber noch nicht gut genug:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab ich schon (Du meinst bestimmt Ionen) drinne, aber noch nicht gut genug:q



Hab ich daoch geschrieben,kannst nicht Bierisch oder was.


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hab ich daoch geschrieben,kannst nicht Bierisch oder was.



Eh, hömma, das Bext gleich, abba ordendlich :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich läute mal die Bastelstunde ein  #g


Bis später


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist echt ne feine sache diese hubschrauber geschichte.
wenn die akkus von meinem fotoapparat voll wären würde ich mal die sammlung meines wvaters fotografieren...
bei dem fliegen die helis aber mit sprit...
echt geile geräte.
länge ca 1.20m 
rotorblätter spannweite ca 90 cm

macht auch spaß zu zu gucken wenn er fliegt.
er hat unter anderem auch noch selegler,düsenjäger und ganz normale flugzeuge...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt
*endlich nur noch der Rest von heute :vik::vik::vik:*

..und nichts ist gemacht


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach gesagt
> *endlich nur noch der Rest von heute :vik::vik::vik:*
> 
> ..und nichts ist gemacht




:q Na, da biste nicht der einzige!

Da is noch nichtmal Schnur auf meinen Rollen... 

Und ne Wathose konnte ich auch nicht mehr organisieren, Brandungsgerät hab ich sowieso nicht (noch nie gemacht) - da werd ich morgen so meine Probleme haben mit dem Angeln... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> :q Na, da biste nicht der einzige!
> 
> Da is noch nichtmal Schnur auf meinen Rollen...
> 
> Und ne Wathose konnte ich auch nicht mehr organisieren, Brandungsgerät hab ich sowieso nicht (noch nie gemacht) - da werd ich morgen so meine Probleme haben mit dem Angeln... |uhoh:


 
Ich hab noch so ne olle PVC Wathose, aber das könnt ein bischen Kühl am Bein werden :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hab noch so ne olle PVC Wathose, aber das könnt ein bischen Kühl am Bein werden :vik:



Hmmm....

Kann man da nich ordentlich was drunterziehen?

Bin allerdings 1,96m - dafür aber sportlich schlank! :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Kann man da nich ordentlich was drunterziehen?
> 
> Bin allerdings 1,96m - dafür aber sportlich schlank! :q


 

ooops ist ne Schuhgrösse 42, wenns passt bring ich sie mit


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ooops ist ne Schuhgrösse 42, wenns passt bring ich sie mit



Ooops, ne dat wird nix! Aber trotzdem Danke. #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ooops, ne dat wird nix! Aber trotzdem Danke. #6


 

hat' ichs mir doch gedacht, das wär auch mal ein übel schmaler Fuß für diese Länge :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ WW Wenn Du zufällig zu mir in die Nähe kommen solltest könntest Du meine haben.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ WW Wenn Du zufällig zu mir in die Nähe kommen solltest könntest Du meine haben.



Hi,

woah, was 'n nettes Angebot! |bigeyes

Ich klär das mal ab, du wohnst in Nienburg? Schuhgröße 44/45?


----------



## djoerni (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ww
der tut nur so. nett ist DER ganz bestimmt nicht! nimm dich vor ihm in acht:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Nienburg, Schuhgröße 45/46 also ein paar Socken extra 

@ Djoerni

War das gerade ein "ich brauch ne zweiwöchige Pause vom Board?"


----------



## djoerni (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

untersteh dich! bin froh mal wieder regelmäßig hier rein zu können...
meine camo-tackle lieferung ist gerade gekommen. leckere sachen dabei:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na gut, Du arme Socke musst ja schon auf Arbeit aufs Board verzichten, 
alles andere wäre seelische Grausamkeit :q


----------



## djoerni (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zu gnädig:q


----------



## knutemann (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@djoerni
Haste wieder nenn Rechner zu Hause#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin anderer Kai!

Das Wathosen-Problem is erledigt, ich kann mir eine von Ralf ausleihen!

Trotzdem DANKE für's nette Angebot! #6

LG, WW


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

NullProblemo!

Moin @ Hajo!


----------



## Yupii (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Djoerni
> 
> War das gerade ein "ich brauch ne zweiwöchige Pause vom Board?"


 
na, lässt da wieder so ein Erfolgloser den Larry raushängen:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber...

*nur noch 14 Stunden bis zur Abfahrt :vik::vik:*


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nööö, nur noch sieben Stunden und 27 Minuten bis Abfahrt!!!

Davon auch nur noch 27 Minuten arbeiten...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nööö, nur noch sieben Stunden und 27 Minuten bis Abfahrt!!!
> 
> Davon auch nur noch 27 Minuten arbeiten...




datt wird ja bei dir wieder ne mitten in der Nacht Aktion|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> datt wird ja bei dir wieder ne mitten in der Nacht Aktion|bigeyes




Ich fahr eigentlich am Liebsten nachts...

Das passt schon!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nööö, nur noch sieben Stunden und 27 Minuten bis Abfahrt!!!
> 
> Davon auch nur noch 27 Minuten arbeiten...


 
|laola: wenn ich daran denk wie nervös ich in 7 Stunden bin, dann sinds bei mir nur noch 6 Stunden |kopfkrat |laola:



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> datt wird ja bei dir wieder ne mitten in der Nacht Aktion|bigeyes


 

..wie war das noch..der frühe Angler fängt den :a


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Wünsche allen DK-Fahrern viel Spass und dicke Fische #6 #6 #6


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen
@knutemann
geht das morgen dann alles klar?
wat fürn auto bringst denn mit???


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Feierabend und eingekauft hab ich auch schon alles :vik:


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab noch garnichts gemacht....
muss meine mutter jetzt erstmal ganz lieb bitten,das sie den nudelsalat fertisch macht :-(


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Wünsche allen DK-Fahrern viel Spass und dicke Fische #6 #6 #6


 
Danke Micha
wir sehen uns dann Sonntag #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> muss meine mutter jetzt erstmal ganz lieb bitten,das sie den nudelsalat fetisch macht :-(



Da stehe ich auch unheimlich drauf. Kannst Du Bild machen und mitbringen?:q


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da stehe ich auch unheimlich drauf. Kannst Du Bild machen und mitbringen?:q


 

maa,man,hab dir doch im andere trööt erklärt warum ...
weiß aber garnicht was du hast,änders wahrscheinlich immer meine richtig geschriebenen wörter damit mich blöd darstellen kannst...


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> maa,man,hab dir doch im andere trööt erklärt warum ...
> weiß aber garnicht was du hast,änders wahrscheinlich immer meine richtig geschriebenen wörter damit mich blöd darstellen kannst...


Ich kann Deine Beiträge gar nicht ändern und will/brauch ich auch gar nicht. Mir ist einfach heute nur so#h 

Freue mich wohl zu sehr auf morgen, wo ich Dich wieder in Persona knuddeln kann


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich kann Deine Beiträge gar nicht ändern und will/brauch ich auch gar nicht. Mir ist einfach heute nur so#h
> 
> Freue mich wohl zu sehr auf morgen, wo ich Dich wieder in Persona knuddeln kann


 

weiß ich doch das du das nicht kannst :q

morgen nur knuddeln???
jetzt haben wir schon paar dates hinter uns,irgend wann müssen wir doch mal nen schritt weiter gehen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich kann Deine Beiträge gar nicht ändern und will/brauch ich auch gar nicht. Mir ist einfach heute nur so#h
> 
> Freue mich wohl zu sehr auf morgen, wo ich Dich wieder in Persona knuddeln kann



:l:l:l#g#g|smlove2:|smlove2:|pftroest:|rotwerden


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das wär nicht schlecht, muß mal nen Tag mit 'ner harten Rute durchangeln *(@all* Ferkelverräter: *zu offensichtlich)* :vik:



...irgendwie scheinen die Meeresangler es so richtig darauf anlegen zu wollen...#d#d#d... hier, genauso wie im Brandungsangelthread.... :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...irgendwie scheinen die Meeresangler es so richtig darauf anlegen zu wollen...#d#d#d... hier, genauso wie im Brandungsangelthread.... :q:q:q



Honey, das kann ein Binnenläder nicht verstehen. Da liegt an der salzigen Luft :m


Chris, ich schmeiß mich inne Ecke :q


----------



## Ute (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann geht es ja nicht nur in meinem Trööt ums umarmen und knuddeln und freuen und .........#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...irgendwie scheinen die Meeresangler es so richtig darauf anlegen zu wollen...#d#d#d... hier, genauso wie im Brandungsangelthread.... :q:q:q


 
Hi Honey
zum Glück vor Gericht nicht zu verwerten, die transparente *(@all* Ferkelverräter: *zu offensichtlich)* -Klausel schützt mich in diesem Fall vor Verhaftung und sonstigen Represalien :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom, Moin Knute, Moin Matze, Moin Kai,

ratet mal wo ich noch liege...........


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin #h

Im Bett wahrscheinlich


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin, Moin #h
> 
> Im Bett wahrscheinlich



Der Kandidat hat hundert Punkte..


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frechheit:c
Ich will auch wieder in meine Heiakiste|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

@ Ralf du hast das gut


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich muß los, auf zur letzten Woche dieses Jahr. #h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @ Ralf du hast das gut




Ich weiß und genieße. 
Muss nur noch Frauchen überzeugen, dass sie den Zimmerservice macht......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yes Sir, noch 5...


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich weiß und genieße.
> Muss nur noch Frauchen überzeugen, dass sie den Zimmerservice macht......
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h




Das soll die mal ruhig machen #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, ich muß los, auf zur letzten Woche dieses Jahr. #h#h



Wünsche Dir einen rasend schnellen Arbeitstag...

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Yes Sir, noch 5...




Scheixxe, ich hab noch 6 Tage und ein Wochenende Rufdienst...,
aber was man nicht alles für Geld macht.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !
los - her mit den Bildern vom Wochenende ... #h


----------



## celler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin @all

im bett liegen würde ich jetzt auch gern...
werd aber nun auch feierabend machen,zum arzt gehen und mich erstmal krank schrieben lassen.hab mir am we richtig ein aufgesackt...


----------



## celler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !
> los - her mit den Bildern vom Wochenende ... #h


 

schau mal im MFT-Abschlusstourtrööt nach


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin @all
> 
> im bett liegen würde ich jetzt auch gern...
> werd aber nun auch feierabend machen,zum arzt gehen und mich erstmal krank schrieben lassen.hab mir am we richtig ein aufgesackt...



Gute Besserung, dat kommt von den nassen Füssen.
Mein Hals kratzt so, wie Knutes Nase läuft.....

|schlaf:|schlaf:

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, dat kommt von den nassen Füssen.
> Mein Hals kratzt so, wie Knutes Nase läuft.....
> 
> |schlaf:|schlaf:
> ...




jo danke...
hast wohl recht mit den nassen füssen,dazu kommt auch noch das ich vorher schon leicht krank gewesen bin.

na dann wünsch ich dir mal nicht das du jetzt vor den feiertagen auch noch krank wirst...


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist ja mal ein Ding,
wer von euch hat mich denn angesteckt?
Kratzen im Hals,ja!
Laufende Nase,ja!
Fehlt nur noch das die Blase läuft.


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alter Verwalter.
Vom Angelkutter aufs Lazerettschiff |bigeyes
Bisher hab ich außer altersbedingtem Muskelkater und Knochenreißen noch keine weiteren Beschwerden :q

Wünsche Euch allen auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, damit Ihr zu den Festtagen wieder fit seid.#h


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huhu #h
Dirk geht s auch so schlecht, volle Kanne Erkältung 
Ist nur mal schnell zum frühstücken und Zander filetieren 
aus dem Bett gekommen.


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Huhu #h
> Dirk geht s auch so schlecht, volle Kanne Erkältung
> Ist nur mal schnell zum frühstücken und Zander filetieren
> aus dem Bett gekommen.



Ach Du Scheixxe |bigeyes Dann mal auch ihm gute Besserung.






Das filetieren hättest Du ihm aber auch wirklich abnehmen können |supergri


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mir geht es bestens#6 Weder Schnupfen noch Halsweh nur Sehnsucht nach der Insel:c


Allen anderen gute Besserung!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Liz,

gute Besserung an Dirk! Das kommt davon wenn man halb nackisch aus dem warmen Auto
springt und mit lauten Geil,Geil Rufen die Zanderspinne hastig zusammen tüddelt :q


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man halb nackisch aus dem warmen Auto
> springt und mit lauten Geil,Geil Rufen die Zanderspinne hastig zusammen tüddelt :q




|muahah: Kann ich mir sogar bildlich vorstellen.


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Liz,
> 
> gute Besserung an Dirk! Das kommt davon wenn man halb nackisch aus dem warmen Auto
> springt und mit lauten Geil,Geil Rufen die Zanderspinne hastig zusammen tüddelt :q



Danke, werde es ihm ausrichten :q

Das waren seine Worte heute morgen


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach Du Scheixxe |bigeyes Dann mal auch ihm gute Besserung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|motz:
Dafür hab ich das ganze Zeug aus dem Auto geholt


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och Du Arme!
Aber Zander zerschnibbeln war dann zu viel tststs :q


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sonst hätte Dirk ja raus in die Kälte gemusst um das Auto
auszuladen. So konnte er schön im Warmen die Zander schnibbeln


----------



## Franky D (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen joa das hört sich doch mal wieder nach einer absolut tollen und gelungenen tour an natürlich auch von mir allen erkrankten gute genesungs wünsche


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay, das ist ein Argument :q
Sonntag gehts wieder nach HH, kommt Ihr auch? Die paar KM


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euer Bulli hat von mir den Namen Enterprise bekommen und der Dirk "Roter Blitz"


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sonntag gehts wieder nach HH


 
..wieder an die gleiche Stelle? ..bin dann auch da #6


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Okay, das ist ein Argument :q
> Sonntag gehts wieder nach HH, kommt Ihr auch? Die paar KM



Ich wäre sofort dafür, aber ich glaube da gibts dann nörgelnde Omas und Opas wenn wir uns schon wieder vom Acker machen |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp BWZA :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Euer Bulli hat von mir den Namen Enterprise bekommen und der Dirk "Roter Blitz"


 

|good:


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Kann ich mir sogar bildlich vorstellen


wenn du das |bigeyes hättest, würdest du jetzt noch am Kanal liegen und |muahah:schreien...

@ Liz


> aber ich glaube da gibts dann nörgelnde Omas und Opas



ach wat, seht zu das ihr an Laden kommt...
für Oma ne Tüte Mon Cherie und für Opa ne lütte Buddel Köm extra hinstellen, das bewirkt Wunder....

@ Torsk Ni



> Jupp BWZA



Super, schon angemeldet


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Micha

ich bring noch einen Kumpel mit


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_NI

ich bring noch einen Kumpel mit 

dat mok man #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und natürlich irgend etwas totes naja zumindest halbtotes was hier durch den Kühlschrank kriecht :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp BWZA :q


 
Dachte eigentlich ich wär verplant #c aber hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und natürlich irgend etwas totes naja zumindest halbtotes was hier durch den Kühlschrank kriecht :q



Fuchs?:q Oder Wattis?


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Fuchs?:q Oder Wattis?


 

...vieleicht ein Dönertier


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist garnichts zu den Lebewesen in meinem Kühlschrank :q

Schön Chris das Du auch dabei bist!


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@  Torsk Ni


> naja zumindest halbtotes



das können nur Maden im Nutellaglas sein  #6

gibt gleich ne Pn....


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> gibt gleich ne Pn....



Danke #6


----------



## celler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,ich dann mal wieder...
krankgeschrieben bis ende der woche.

wie siehts denn jetzt mit der ersatzkuttertour im januar bei euch aus???


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !
habe Spätschicht die woche, mal gucken ich heute vormittag nich mal nne Zander noch erwischen kann ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach mal schnell wieder "Moin" gerufen!#h

Hab mich heute Morgen doch in die Firma geschleppt.
Was aber glaube ein Fehler war! Manchmal ist man wirklich bekloppt wie ein Schnitzel!
Mir tränen die Augen, die Bronchien brennen, Hals ist rot und der Schädel brummt...

War echt ein Fehler so leicht bekleidet zu zandern!#q

Zur Abschlusstour habt ihr ja schon alles gesagt!
Es war supertoll, jedenfalls von Leuten, Essen und Stimmung her.#6
Klar, Fischmäßig hätte es wesentlich besser sein können, aber da steckt man ja nie so drin.#d

Doch die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt und dann holen wir auch wieder Fische raus.

Werde mich die Tage mal hinsetzen und zusammenfassend ein paar Zeilen zur Tour schreiben.
Vielleicht sogar heute schon, da ich glaube gleich zum Doktor fahre...|krank:|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach mal schnell wieder "Moin" gerufen!#h
> 
> Hab mich heute Morgen doch in die Firma geschleppt.
> Was aber glaube ein Fehler war! Manchmal ist man wirklich bekloppt wie ein Schnitzel!
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

dann leg Dich mal gut warm weg und gute Besserung. 
Mein Halskratzen hat sich Gottseidank wieder etwas gelegt.
Die Fische können jetzt noch etwas wachsen.

Bis denne.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder aus der Arbeitswelt.

Moin Moin @all!

Hey Dirk, dann mal gute Besserung! #6 Das ist nun die Strafe für deine Fischgeilheit in Hamburch. :q Aber kann's verstehen - ich war ja auch ganz heiss auf nen Elbzander.

Tour war erste Sahne - auch ohne Fische. Leichte Halsschmerzen und nen schlimmen Husten habe ich auch, aber ich glaub das liegt nicht an Erkältung... :q
War aber trotzallem ne herrliche Fahrt mit'm Schiff, hehe.

Gut war: ich komm zu Hause rein, knips den Fernseher an und das erste was ich seh ist n Herrenschuh der gen George Bush's Visage fliegt - priceless! :q

Ich brauch unbedingt russisches Fernsehen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich meld mich auch mal wieder aus der Arbeitswelt.
> 
> Moin Moin @all!
> 
> ...



Moin Kai......

russisches Fernsehen war echt interessant....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir gute Beserung !!!!

gab 2 kleinere Zander im Hafen .... nix nenneswertes


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt ist es amtlich,ich bleibe auch die Woche zu Hause.
Hab vom Doc Pillen bekommen,die angeblich helfen sollen,mal sehen.


----------



## celler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es amtlich,ich bleibe auch die Woche zu Hause.
> Hab vom Doc Pillen bekommen,die angeblich helfen sollen,mal sehen.




na und wo bist du ???
sollst dann auch im bett bleiben und schön hier im board schreiben,damit mir nicht so langweilig wird ;-)

wat hast für pillen bekommen???


----------



## HAI-score (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> so,ich dann mal wieder...
> krankgeschrieben bis ende der woche.
> 
> wie siehts denn jetzt mit der ersatzkuttertour im januar bei euch aus???



Na denn: Gute Besserung.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Gut war: ich komm zu Hause rein, knips den Fernseher an und das erste was ich seh ist n Herrenschuh der gen George Bush's Visage fliegt - priceless! :q
> 
> Ich brauch unbedingt russisches Fernsehen.


 
|muahah: schade das der Gute nur 2 Schuhe hatte  

Rusisches Fernsehen :m 



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es amtlich,ich bleibe auch die Woche zu Hause.
> Hab vom Doc Pillen bekommen,die angeblich helfen sollen,mal sehen.


 
nu wollt' ich gerade mal anfragen wie es am WE mit Zandern aussieht |rolleyes aber wenn Du kränkelst  #c



celler schrieb:


> wat hast für pillen bekommen???


 
|sagnix


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin gesagt

und allen flachliegern gute Besserung #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Koop, Moin Tom, Moin Knute,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen aus NRW|wavey:

So nun noch 3 Tage und das Jahr ist geschaft für mich:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen aus NRW|wavey:
> 
> So nun noch 3 Tage und das Jahr ist geschaft für mich:vik:



Dito! #6

Guten Morgen in die Runde |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dito! #6
> 
> Guten Morgen in die Runde |wavey:



Habe das Bild noch nicht gefunden. Muss dann mal später in den Keller irgendwo muss es auf CD sein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kein Problem, lass Dir Zeit


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, auch mal schnell ein verschnupftes "Moijen" in die Runde geschmissen...#h

Mann, wenn sich hier nicht so die Arbeit türmen würde, dann würd ich mir auch so nen gelben Schein ausstellen lassen!|rolleyes

Bei mir sind's leider noch 4 1/2 Tage arbeiten in 2008!|uhoh:

@ Mod-Kai,

Freitag schick ich das Päckchen auf die Reise!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Jungs
alles Fit? wollte eigentlich 'ne runde Zandern gehen, aber die Tide spielt nicht mit  naja morgen dann :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, Dirk, haste jetzt n schicken Mefokescher? |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Na, Dirk, haste jetzt n schicken Mefokescher? |rolleyes




Ja! Vor allem war der echt günstig...:q:vik:
Nur das Netz gefällt mir so noch nicht.
Da muss noch eins drann, was schnell trocknet und gummiert ist!
Mal gucken, hab da schon ne Idee!|rolleyes

Ach und Handschuhe hab ich auch feine Neue!#h


Aber du hast da ja auch ne schicke neue Signatur!#6
Ist doch auch was Tolles!!!


----------



## Liz261280 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungens #h

Schicken Mefo Kescher, Handschuhe...
Kai, dich nehmen wir öfter mit


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber du hast da ja auch ne schicke neue Signatur!#6
> Ist doch auch was Tolles!!!


 

Und ein Avatar hat sich Herr Kai auch gegönnt #r


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie jetzt? |bigeyes

Abgezogen oder was? 

MAAAAAAAAMIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!:c:c:c


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo @ all ! 
ann den verschnupften gute Besserung .... #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? |bigeyes
> 
> Abgezogen oder was?
> 
> MAAAAAAAAMIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!:c:c:c




Nu heul doch nicht grad!|rolleyes

Bekommst deinen Krempel selbstverständlich zurück...:q

Könntest dir ja den ollen Chris schnappen und zu Liz's Geburtstagsparty in den WW gedüst kommen!


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ey, oller Chris! 

Fährst du denn?


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Hallo @ all !
> ann den verschnupften gute Besserung .... #h




Danke Jörg!

Alle Jahre wieder der selbe Schaiss!


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nä Jahr vorher vielleicht mal impfen lassen #c
aber ich hab meine auch schon gehabt |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nä Jahr vorher vielleicht mal impfen lassen #c
> aber ich hab meine auch schon gehabt |uhoh:




Impfung ist gegen Grippe (Influenza) und hilft bei gemeiner Erkältung eigentlich nicht.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mir geht's auch schon wieder besser!:q

Und die Erkältung hätte ich durch geeignete Klamotten umgehen können...

Ich Aff!!!|gr:


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mir geht's auch schon wieder besser!:q
> 
> Und die Erkältung hätte ich durch geeignete Klamotten umgehen können...
> 
> Ich Aff!!!|gr:



Ey, Dirk! Hauptsache du nimmst mir meine Rollennörgelei nicht übel! :q:q

Da bin ich genauso Nazi wie mit meinem Steak (Ralf und Tom wissen wohl was gemeint ist). :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mir geht's auch schon wieder besser!:q
> 
> Und die Erkältung hätte ich durch geeignete Klamotten umgehen können...
> 
> Ich Aff!!!|gr:




Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, dass hat wohl schon jeder von uns mehrfach durchgemacht.....

Schön das es Dir schon besser geht, Du Chimpanse.....:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ey, Dirk! Hauptsache du nimmst mir meine Rollennörgelei nicht übel! :q:q
> 
> Da bin ich genauso Nazi wie mit meinem Steak (Ralf und Tom wissen wohl was gemeint ist). :q



Moin Kai,

siehste, immer schön auf Tom und Ralf hören, dann ist das Steak auch so wie Du es gerne hast......

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Kai,
> 
> siehste, immer schön auf Tom und Ralf hören, dann ist das Steak auch so wie Du es gerne hast......



In Zukunft habe ich absolut vollstes Vertrauen in eure Grillfähigkeiten. :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ey, Dirk! Hauptsache du nimmst mir meine Rollennörgelei nicht übel! :q:q
> 
> Da bin ich genauso Nazi wie mit meinem Steak (Ralf und Tom wissen wohl was gemeint ist). :q




Ach, Quatsch!:m

Wieso sollte ich dir das übel nehmen und an deinem Mefokescher jetzt die Knoten anritzen?

Jeder hat doch ein Recht auf seine freie Meinung!!!:q

Ich weiss doch, dass du auf dieses olle Japanzeugs stehst.


Und mit dem Steak haben Ralf und Tom vollkommen Recht!

Ich hätte auch noch eins nach den 12 - 15 Lammkotletts gegessen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, dass hat wohl schon jeder von uns mehrfach durchgemacht.....
> 
> Schön das es Dir schon besser geht, Du Chimpanse.....:q:q




Hey Hey, wenn dann "Shamonipanski" bitte!!!:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich dir das übel nehmen und an deinem Mefokescher jetzt die Knoten anritzen?



#t#t#t Junge, junge, allein um auf solche hinterhältigen und fiesen Ideen zu kommen würde meine Phantasie garnicht ausreichen! Ich glaub ich bin zu nett für diese Welt! :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> #t#t#t Junge, junge, allein um auf solche hinterhältigen und fiesen Ideen zu kommen würde meine Phantasie garnicht ausreichen! Ich glaub ich bin zu nett für diese Welt! :q:q:q




|sagnix


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich erzittere vor deiner schieren Bosheit, Herr Dirk!

Sie sind sich ganz sicher, daß ihr Vorname nicht "Damien" lautet?

Geb's zu, du hast mich am Samstag morgen mit Absicht stehen lassen! :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich erzittere vor deiner schieren Bosheit, Herr Dirk!
> 
> Sie sind sich ganz sicher, daß ihr Vorname nicht "Damien" lautet?
> 
> Geb's zu, du hast mich am Samstag morgen mit Absicht stehen lassen! :vik:




Och jo, sooo böse bin ich doch gar nicht!|rolleyes

Verstehe nur bei Shimpanski Rollen Missmachern keinen Spass.


Und nein, das Samstag morgen war definitiv keine Absicht!
Tut mir wirklich leid für diesen klitzekleinen Adrenalinschock!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Hey, wenn dann "Shamonipanski" bitte!!!:q




Oder lieber Shima no Chimpanski.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Mr. Lolland.....

nu isser wieder wech....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal kurz ausm bett gerafft und moin in die runde gerufen


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ey, oller Chris!
> 
> Fährst du denn?


 
oller Chris weiß noch nicht, aber wenn nehm' ich dich selbstverständlich mit :m

Bin gerade aus'm Hafen zurück  1 Zander 48cm durfte mit ins Warme :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klasse, dann sach mal bescheid wenn du bescheid weisst. |kopfkrat

Petri zum Zander! #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo wollt ihr hin?


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all



> Bin geradhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2297967&postcount=16372e aus'm Hafen zurück  1 Zander 48cm durfte mit ins Warme


guckst du hier  :q *16372 
*


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr hin?


 
Am 26.12. hat Liz Geburtstag, vieleicht fahren wir runter, Zeit und Lust? 

Ich telefonier nachher mal mit Dirk&Liz, mal sehen was da an Schlafplätzen vorhanden ist 

Mit Micha hatte ich das Thema heute auch, vlt kriegen wir das Auto ja voll.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also, vier Schlafplätze sind auf jeden Fall vorhanden!:q

Notfalls könnten auch per Karpfenliegen noch zwei Plätze hergerichtet werden...:m


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin...

wat macht unser andy eigentlich?
lang nichts mehr gelesen von ihm?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, online ist er ja ab und zu... Andy!!!!! Sag mal piep :q


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,kommt nichts zurück ;-)

naja,vielleicht ist er momentan auch im stress oder hat einfach diese schreifaulheit....
man weiß es nicht.


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Ihr |wavey:

Ich hätte da so eine Idee zur Vorbereitung fürs nächste MFT-Treffen. Einfach mal das Rezept ausproben:q

*Backen mit dem MFT*
Schottischer Kuchen

Man nehme:
1Tasse Wasser, 
1 Tasse Zucker, 
1 Tasse braunen Zucker, 
4 große Eier, 
1 Stück Butter
2 Tassen getrocknete Früchte, 
1 Teelöffel Backpulver, 
1 Teelöffel Salz,
1 Handvoll Nüsse, 
1 Zitrone, 
1 Liter Whisky Single Malt

Zubereitung:
Zunächst kosten Sie den Whisky und überprüfen die Qualität.
 Nehmen Sie dann eine große Rührschüssel zur Hand. 
Währenddessen probieren Sie nochmals den Whisky und überzeugen sich davon, 
dass er auch wirklich von bester Qualität ist.
Gießen Sie dazu eine Tasse randvoll und trinken Sie diese aus. 
Wiederholen Sie diesen Vorgang. Schalten Sie den Mixer an und schlagen Sie in der Rührschüssel die Butter flaumig weich. Fügen Sie einen Löffel voll Zucker hinzu. Überprüfen Sie, ob der Whisky noch in Ordnung ist. 
Probieren Sie dazu nochmals eine Tasse voll.
Mixen Sie den Schalter aus.
Brechen Sie die Eier aus und zwar in die Schüssel. 
Hau´n Sie die schrumpeligen Früchte mit rein. 
Malten Sie den Schixer an. 
Wenn das blöde Obst im Trixer stecken bleibt, lösen´s des mit ´nem Traubenschier. 
Überprüfen Sie den Whisky auf seine Konsissssstenzzzzzz........ Jetzt scheizzen Sie die Zitrone in den Hixer und drücken Ihre Nüsse aus. 
Fügen Sie eine Tasse hinzu. Zucker, alles. Was auch immer..... Fetten Sie den Ofen ein. Drehen Sie ihn um 350 Grad. Schlagen Sie solange auf den Mixer, bis er ausgeht. 
Werfen Sie die Schührrüssel aus dem Fenster und 
überprüfen Sie den Geschmack des übrig abgestandenen Whitskys. Gehen Sie ins Bett und pfeifen Sie auf den Kuchen. Kutes gelienken!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tom, ich backe meine Kuchen nie anders!!!:m


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tom, ich backe meine Kuchen nie anders!!!:m



Deswegen kriegen wir ja nie welchen ab :q:q:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mir wäre das mit dem Backen zu leichtsinnig. #d

Man könnte Whisky dabei verschütten...


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr |wavey:
> 
> Ich hätte da so eine Idee zur Vorbereitung fürs nächste MFT-Treffen. Einfach mal das Rezept ausproben:q
> 
> ...




meine freundin will am we backen,werd ihr das mal vorschlagen :m


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wär ne gute Idee für das nächste Tiramisu #6


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Matze
Dann wünsch ihr viel Spass beim Backen.


Übrigens, Thema Rechtschreibung:

*|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:Mfg Matze |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:*

das muß

*|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:Mft Matze |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:*

heißen :q:q


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Matze
> Dann wünsch ihr viel Spass beim Backen.
> 
> 
> ...



du hast für dieses Mft Matze bestimmt aber auch noch ne spezi abkürzung ;-)


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> du hast für dieses Mft Matze bestimmt aber auch noch ne spezi abkürzung ;-)



Jau Meeresanglerfrühschnackteam:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Marine Flossenträger |kopfkrat


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jau Meeresanglerfrühschnackteam:m



ah,danke,meiner rechtschreibung angepasst ;-) 



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Marine Flossenträger |kopfkrat



|krach:


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Das wär ne gute Idee für das nächste Tiramisu #6




Mach dein Tiramisu nicht schlecht,ich fand es Top.
Könntest mir mal das Rezept schicken,dann kann ich hier mal ein weinig prollen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und Tach an den Rest


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Mach dein Tiramisu nicht schlecht,ich fand es Top.


 
|good: obwohl ich nicht auf so süßen Kram stehe, das war echt gut #6


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dem kann ich nur zustimmen...
über den braten gibts aber auch nichts zu meckern.
also,aus dem ww kommt nur gutes;-)


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und die  Enterprise


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> über den braten gibts aber auch nichts zu meckern.



doch.....denn ich hab nix abbekommen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rüschtüsch, standen brav mit Brötchen und Co. am Kai, aber 
mehr als Jörnis alte Bremsklötze hat es nicht gegeben... :q


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Rüschtüsch, standen brav mit Brötchen und Co. am Kai, aber
> mehr als Jörnis alte Bremsklötze hat es nicht gegeben... :q




Falsche Zeit am falschem Ort???:q|kopfkrat:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Papa Andy,

wie geht's, wie steht's..........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf
sag mal hast du ahnung von dem navigationsgerät "garmin nüvi 255 wt"
???
wollt mir das jetzt eben nochmal schnell holen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin ralf
> sag mal hast du ahnung von dem navigationsgerät "garmin nüvi 255 wt"
> ???
> wollt mir das jetzt eben nochmal schnell holen...



Hallo Matze,

kenne nur mein nüvi 360, aber eigentlich sind die garmin nüvi generell nicht verkehrt.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin ralf
> sag mal hast du ahnung von dem navigationsgerät "garmin nüvi 255 wt"
> ???
> wollt mir das jetzt eben nochmal schnell holen...


Keinen blassen Schimmer.
Muß aber gut sein, wenn Du es um 21:10 MEZ noch schnell holen kannst :q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Andy altes Haus! Was ist denn los? Tastatur kaputt?


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jut,ich werd dann mal schnell kaufen gehen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Keinen blassen Schimmer.
> Muß aber gut sein, wenn Du es um 21:10 MEZ noch schnell holen kannst :q:q




Es lag mir auf der Zunge und zuckte schon in den Fingern, hab's mir aber verkniffen.......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jut,ich werd dann mal schnell kaufen gehen ;-)


Mach jetzt keinen Scheixx


Ich hab doch nur Spass gemacht|krach:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Andy altes Haus! Was ist denn los? Tastatur kaputt?



nöööö nöööö
iss alles gut#6
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Andy, vielleicht falsches Passwort eingegeben#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau richtig Tom! Lasst den Mist hier!

@ Chris

Du hast ne PN wegen der Löschung Deiner zwei Postings, 
alles weitere auch gerne Sonntag persönlich beim Glühwein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Pappi! Ich glaube ich lasse nach, 22 Uhr ich schon Ausfallerscheinungen :q

Edit:

So nur für Dich editiert  Das kostet nen roten Heinrich :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ja Pappi! Ich glaube ich lasse nach, 22 Uhr ich schon Ausfallerscheinungen :q
> 
> Edit:
> 
> So nur für Dich editiert  Das kostet nen roten Heinrich :q



Iss das was Unanständiges.........

#h#h#h#h#h#h

@Andy und Chris
vielleicht solltet Ihr mal persönlich sprechen, wer wem was wie gesagt hat.
Man kann alles klären, aber nur persönlich.

#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder hieß das roten Erich? Whatever :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist schon lange keine Sache mehr zwischen "nur" Euch beiden |gr:
> Da hängen ein paar me(e)hr User mit drinne mittlerweile.
> 
> Also, in diesem Sinne: Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich:m


 
Amen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oder hieß das roten Erich? Whatever :q




Nu isses mir gekommen, Du meinst dat Bier aus Wismar......

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rüschtüsch!


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
Hast PN #6


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nu isses mir gekommen
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



Kai, magst Du Honey anschreiben, oder soll ich das machen???:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm mir reicht das nicht für ne Nominierung aber wenn Du willst kannst Du das gerne machen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kai, magst Du Honey anschreiben, oder soll ich das machen???:q:q




Muss mal eben schnell ändern............
und ein Kreuz im Kalender, ...in meinem Alter, dass muss man feshalten..

:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
Danke #6



Ich wünsch was, muss jetzt in's Bett morgen früh ist Training für Sonntag angesetzt 

da woll'n mer mal ganz sutje ein paar Zander zocken :vik:

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hmm mir reicht das nicht für ne Nominierung aber wenn Du willst kannst Du das gerne machen


Wenn ich sehe, was der Gute alleine aus dem Dahmetrööt schon hat.... Nö, lass mal Ralf seine Freude, unbemerkt gekommen zu sein:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Werd mich auch mal ablegen.

Gut's Nächtle


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Werd mich auch mal ablegen.
> 
> Gut's Nächtle



Mach was draus....:m  Nächtle|bla:


----------



## celler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uih,hier ist ja wat los...
navi ist gekauft.
haut auch wunderbar hin,hab mir natürlich vorher mal paar testberichte bei der tante google durchgelesen...;-)
bin also nicht einer von den schnell beim supermarkt schäppchen käufern;-)


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 

@ MFT-C


> morgen früh ist Training für Sonntag angesetzt


Ob das noch hilft... ...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde,

so nur noch 5...


























...Stunden dann ist Weihnachtsurlaub angesagt :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde,

so nur noch 5...


























...Stunden dann ist Weihnachtsurlaub angesagt :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ T-N

Sammelst du Postings 


Bei mir sind es übrigens auch nur noch fünf Stunden,...


































bis zum nächsten Zanderdate :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So spät? Hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass Du schon vor Ort bist :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
und bis gleich dem Rest


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter!

Bist Du Sonntag auch am Start?


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich denke ja


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sauber!


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so schnell gefrühstückt und dann ab gen Hafen :vik: Bis gleich


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis denn


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Zieht ordentlich was raus.:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ T-N


> Hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass Du schon vor Ort bist


Leider erst ab ca. 12h |uhoh:

@ MFT-C



> so schnell gefrühstückt und dann ab gen Hafe



voll infiziert......


----------



## Liz261280 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers |wavey:
Petri Heil an alle Hafenangler #6


----------



## celler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,moin auch von mir...
allen jetzt angelnden,ganz digges petri


----------



## celler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso,besteht hier kein interesse???
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143310


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nochmal ich...|wavey:

Vom 12.07.09 - 16.07.09 würde ich mit Liz gerne eine Viertagesausfahrt mit der MS Gode Michel auf den Öresund machen!
Es wären da dann noch 10 weitere Plätze frei...

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von euch Lust und Zeit da mitzukommen?

Kosten tut der Spass 340 Euronen / Person!


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



mft-dirk schrieb:


> nochmal ich...|wavey:
> 
> Vom 12.07.09 - 16.07.09 würde ich mit liz gerne eine viertagesausfahrt mit der ms gode michel auf den öresund machen!
> Es wären da dann noch 10 weitere plätze frei...
> ...



Ich!!!!!!

Datum passt enorm gut! #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich!!!!!!
> 
> Datum passt enorm gut! #6




Dann mal hören was die Anderen dazu sagen und am Sonntag ruf ich da mal an und werd buchen...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nochmal ich...|wavey:
> 
> Vom 12.07.09 - 16.07.09 würde ich mit Liz gerne eine Viertagesausfahrt mit der MS Gode Michel auf den Öresund machen!
> Es wären da dann noch 10 weitere Plätze frei...
> ...




Nochmal schnell auf die neue Seite geholt...


----------



## Franky D (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen 
So endlich hab ich Ferien!!! nun werde ich mir auch mal wieder mehr zeit nehmen können um hier im board aktiv mitzuschreiben allen die heute angeln gehen dickes petri heil


----------



## celler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> Moinsen
> So endlich hab ich Ferien!!! nun werde ich mir auch mal wieder mehr zeit nehmen können um hier im board aktiv mitzuschreiben allen die heute angeln gehen dickes petri heil




oh,wat ein seltenes gesicht #h
moin moin in den tiefen süden...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nochmal ich...|wavey:
> 
> Vom 12.07.09 - 16.07.09 würde ich mit Liz gerne eine Viertagesausfahrt mit der MS Gode Michel auf den Öresund machen!
> Es wären da dann noch 10 weitere Plätze frei...
> ...



Völlig ungünstiger Termin für mich, da sind bei uns in NRW Ferien.
Und da habe ich die 3 letzen Wochen.
Und davon bin ich schon 2 auf  Gran Canaria


----------



## nemles (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Gemeinde #h

:vik:  *URLAUB*  :vik:


Dirk, an der Tour auf der Gode Michel nehme ich mit 99%iger Sicherheit nicht teil.:c Würde mir Frauchen nicht genehmigen, nachdem sie mir schon für Mai die Norgetour kurzfristig genehmigt hat #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm Günni und Reverend T,

wie wär's dann mit nem späteren Termin?

Auf der Homepage von denen könntet ihr ja mal luschern...


----------



## nemles (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm Günni und Reverend T,
> 
> wie wär's dann mit nem späteren Termin?
> 
> Auf der Homepage von denen könntet ihr ja mal luschern...



Nett gemeint Dirk, aber aus dienstlichen Gründen gebe ich für das gesamte nächste Jahr lieber keine Termine ab, bzw. melde ich mich langfristig zu nix an. Also plant lieber ohne mich, vlt kann ich ja dann kurzfristig einspringen, wenn jemand abspringt. Siehe Norgetour:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Tom!

Na ja, das mit der Norgetour ist ja auch schon klasse von dir!

Das werden richtig lustige Tage da oben...:m


----------



## nemles (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das werden richtig lustige Tage da oben...:m



Worauf Du einen bis drei lassen kannst.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Worauf Du einen bis drei lassen kannst.



Nabens,

dann gibbet aber kräftigen Ostwind......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> oh,wat ein seltenes gesicht #h
> moin moin in den tiefen süden...


 
ja ich weis ich war in letzter zeit echt kaum hier |rotwerden aber in nächster zeit werde ich hier wieder öfters zu sehen sein gruß in die mitte^^ und natürlich auch an den rest


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabens,
> 
> dann gibbet aber kräftigen Ostwind......
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Der kann uns da nur recht sein :q:q:q

Nur all zu kräftig darf er nicht sein #d:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

§1 Hangmangesetz....
Wer anderen, kurz vor Vollendung des WERK, ohne Vorwarnung das W klaut und die Meldung "wurde bereits von Nemles gelöst"
generiert, wird mit dem Pflichtkauf einer Serengeti Park Jahreskarte bestraft.

Bei älteren Menschen kann so ein Überraschungsangriff zum Kabelbrand im Herzschrittmacher führen....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> §1 Hangmangesetz....
> Wer anderen, kurz vor Vollendung des WERK, ohne Vorwarnung das W klaut und die Meldung "wurde bereits von Nemles gelöst"
> ...



Scheixxe, jetzt hab ich mich am Kaffee verschluckt |uhoh::q
Dein Überraschungsangriff ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern#6


So oft Serengetipark geht ja noch....Aber die Fahrt und das drumherum...

Moin erstmal#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin allesamt #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Scheixxe, jetzt hab ich mich am Kaffee verschluckt |uhoh::q
> Dein Überraschungsangriff ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern#6
> 
> 
> ...



und dann natürlich immer am Sonntag in den Serengeti-Park...
mit drumherum:l:l:k

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kööpp`chen #h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Moin allesamt #6



Moin Du Einer........

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr habt ja seltsamen Gesprächsstoff um diese Zeit :q

ich glaub, ich fahr jetzt erstmal die Zander ärgern


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ihr habt ja seltsamen Gesprächsstoff um diese Zeit :q
> 
> ich glaub, ich fahr jetzt erstmal die Zander ärgern



Viel Erfolg,

lass noch so 1-2 für mich drin, brauchen auch nicht größer als 80 cm sein....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal Petri #h

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich dieses Jahr nochmal zum Angeln komme...vlt. zwischen den Festtagen|evil:

Steck nen Gruß mit rein :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri #h
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, ob ich dieses Jahr nochmal zum Angeln komme...vlt. zwischen den Festtagen|evil:
> 
> Steck nen Gruß mit rein :q



Wie wär's denn mit Morgenfrüh im Hafen, ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch da............
Sag Deiner Frau, Du willst ne gewisse Jahreskarte besorgen und dat geht nur in Hamburg und kann dauern....

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn mit Morgenfrüh im Hafen, ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch da............
> Sag Deiner Frau, Du willst ne gewisse Jahreskarte besorgen und dat geht nur in Hamburg und kann dauern....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



Ralf, kennst Du diese Feuermelder mit Scheibe davor???



Du kannst Dir alle Mühe der Welt geben, diese sauber zu entfernen. Hast Du das geschafft, drückst Du gaaaannnz langsam den roten Knopf in der Mitte....|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ralf, kennst Du diese Feuermelder mit Scheibe davor???
> 
> 
> 
> Du kannst Dir alle Mühe der Welt geben, diese sauber zu entfernen. Hast Du das geschafft, drückst Du gaaaannnz langsam den roten Knopf in der Mitte....|bigeyes




Aua ha, dat war aber mehr als deutlich.............

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielleicht kann ich das ja mit nem Weihnachtsmarktbummel verbinden#c Mal sehen, was sich so drehen läßt|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich das ja mit nem Weihnachtsmarktbummel verbinden#c Mal sehen, was sich so drehen läßt|supergri



Vielleicht können wir ja so nen kleinen Glühwein/Würstchenstand
aufbauen...



und landen dann allesamt im Hafenbecken........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde

@Tom,
sag doch einfach deiner Holden Maid,das es auch im Hafen eine Art Weihnachtsmarkt gibt,dann sollte das schon klappen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter....,Moin Kai....

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen #h

Na, was gibt es Neues in dieser illustren Runde ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin zusammen #h
> 
> Na, was gibt es Neues in dieser illustren Runde ?




Moin Georg,

viel Neues gibbet nich. Seit Heutemorgen versucht mich so ein fieser Infekt zu bezwingen, aber noch bin ich standhaft.
Will nämlich morgen auch mal in den Hafen HH und nach dem Zanderbestand schauen.
Weihnachtsmarkt München mußte ausfallen, weil Eva-Maria seit gestern mit Fieber im Bette liegt.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guden morgen Georg


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oooch, Ralf - das ist ja schade  das der Weihnachtsmarkt in München für Euch ausgefallen ist.

Na, ja - war dieses Jahr sowieso bestimmt langweilig 

Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Oooch, Ralf - das ist ja schade  das der Weihnachtsmarkt in München für Euch ausgefallen ist.
> 
> Na, ja - war dieses Jahr sowieso bestimmt langweilig
> 
> Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung :m




Danke,
dafür gibbet für mich Morgen Bratwurst und Steaks im Hafen, falls der olle Virus nicht Sieger bleibt.
Mit nem bißchen Doping sollte es gehen....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Mit nem bißchen Doping sollte es gehen....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Eben #6

Zur Sicherheit "dope" ich hier Einen für Dich mit :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Eben #6
> 
> Zur Sicherheit "dope" ich hier Einen für Dich mit :m



Aber nen doppelten......
Ich muß mich auf die Tablettenform beschränken, aber wenn ich wieder zuhause bin gibbet was.
Habe einen Schnaps-Adventskalender und noch nichts davon getrunken.
Ergo muss ich morgen 21 Schnapsfläschen (alles Markensachen) verschnabbulieren.......

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ergo muss ich morgen 21 Schnapsfläschen (alles Markensachen) verschnabbulieren.......
> 
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


 
Moinmoin 

@Ralf 
falls das für Dich zuviel ist , bring die ruhig mit in den Hafen, wir würden Dir bei der Vernichtung helfen :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> 
> @Ralf
> falls das für Dich zuviel ist , bring die ruhig mit in den Hafen, wir würden Dir bei der Vernichtung helfen :m



Kann ich leider nicht verantworten, sonst sind anschließend einige Führerscheine in Bad Flensburg zur Kur.
Also opfere ich mich und vernichte das Teufelszeug selber..

:q:q:q:q:q:q

:#2::#2:#g#g#v|laola:


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Musst Dich aber nicht damit quälen Ralf - Du kannst die auch gerne beim nächsten Urlaub bei uns mitbringen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Musst Dich aber nicht damit quälen Ralf - Du kannst die auch gerne beim nächsten Urlaub bei uns mitbringen





Dat is ne Idee, ich schaff das Zeug ins Ausland, dann kann es in Deutschland keinen Schaden mehr anrichten............
Können es ja dann von Bord der MS Hanne in die Ostsee kippen.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mein Reden, Ralf, mein Reden :q

So Jungs, soweit erstmal allen einen schönen Tag.
Ich "muss" jetzt leider zum Angeln  |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mein Reden, Ralf, mein Reden :q
> 
> So Jungs, soweit erstmal allen einen schönen Tag.
> Ich "muss" jetzt leider zum Angeln  |wavey:




Viel Spaß, ich hoffe Du musst Dich nicht zu dolle quälen...

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Leutz, hab die Genehmigung für morgen.:vik:

Bringe auf jeden Fall meinen Zwerg mit. 
Falls Frauchen auch mitkommt (was ich heute Abend nach dem "Ja Schatzie, das steht Dir" Einkauf erst weiss) kann Ralf die Ampullen ruhig mit bringen.
Ich helfe doch gerne beim vernichten.:q:q:q

By the way|kopfkrat Wo und wann |kopfkrat 

Grill und Kohle hab ich auch noch, soll ich mitbringen???


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So Leutz, hab die Genehmigung für morgen.:vik:
> 
> Bringe auf jeden Fall meinen Zwerg mit.
> Falls Frauchen auch mitkommt (was ich heute Abend nach dem "Ja Schatzie, das steht Dir" Einkauf erst weiss) kann Ralf die Ampullen ruhig mit bringen.
> ...


 
Moin Tom
Baakenhafen. Straße heißt Kirchenpauerstr.; wir waren doch mit djoerni mal dort Buttangeln, Du fährst vor dem Betonwerk einfach rechts, statt auf's Werksgelände und da findest Du uns, los geht's zwischen 0900-1000  
Grill und Kohle sind nie falsch, weißt Du doch #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## knutemann (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde gesagt
@Tom
Morgen bin ich bei der Mehrsau und hol dort das Weihnachtsgeflügel ab, dann verklicker ich ihm das schon mal mit der Hüttenbelegung in Norge


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So Leutz, hab die Genehmigung für morgen.:vik:
> 
> Bringe auf jeden Fall meinen Zwerg mit.
> Falls Frauchen auch mitkommt (was ich heute Abend nach dem "Ja Schatzie, das steht Dir" Einkauf erst weiss) kann Ralf die Ampullen ruhig mit bringen.
> ...



Na super, da geht's mir doch gleich besser. Mitbringen kann ja nicht schaden. Zur Not nimmste den Grill wieder sauber mit zurück.
Vielleicht gibt Dein Frauchen Dir ja die gleiche Antwort,is ja Sonntag:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h

Müssen wir uns bald umbennen,in WöchentlichesTreffTeam..


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier nochmal der Link zum Veranstalter :vik: wegbeschreibung inkl.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2298631&postcount=1106


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Wolfgang,

wann kommst Du morgen..............:q:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Link zum Veranstalter :vik: wegbeschreibung inkl.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2298631&postcount=1106




Danke Chrissi für den Link, hab mich gleich da angemeldet, damit der offizielle Touch gewahrt bleibt:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Danke Chrissi für den Link, hab mich gleich da angemeldet, damit der offizielle Touch gewahrt bleibt:q


 
:m:m:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Danke Chrissi für den Link, hab mich gleich da angemeldet, damit der offizielle Touch gewahrt bleibt:q




Hab mich auch angetoucht......


#6#6#6


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow!!! Zu Weihnachten geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder;+

Frau'chen hat mitgelesen. Zitat:

"Natürlich komme ich mit, kann ich gleich in HH einkaufen, aber angeln tu ich nicht. Ich hole Euch dann da wieder ab."

:vik::vik::vik:

Das wird ein teurer Tag#t


Ralf, pack die Ampullen ein, es ist MÄNNERTAG :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wow!!! Zu Weihnachten geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder;+
> 
> Frau'chen hat mitgelesen. Zitat:
> 
> ...


 

|laola:  |laola:​


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ralf und Tom und Zwergi

notiert #6


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heute nix los hier #c
Alle am Päckchen einpacken?|kopfkrat
Sehe später noch mal rein#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
jau hier ist ja echt nicht viel los, es weihnachtet wohl sehr bei allen


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> jau hier ist ja echt nicht viel los, es weihnachtet wohl sehr bei allen



Jaaaa - das auch  Ich hoffe doch, auch bei Dir #h

Grad die Gäste ins Bett gebracht und mal schnell gucken, was im MFT so los ist |supergri 

Tatsächlich insgesamt im AB sehr ruhig. Sind die "Braune Absteiger - zu klein -Laichdorsch - Osteuropäer - ich weiß sowieso alles besser - Themen" schon ausgeschöpft ?  :q :q :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jaaaa - das auch  Ich hoffe doch, auch bei Dir #h
> 
> naja man schlägt sich durch
> 
> ...


 
Teilweise kommen da ja immer mal ein paar Themen auf, die sich hervor tun, aber für die alljährliche LD Diskussion ists wohl noch nicht Kalt genug, hoffen wir mal das da noch was geht :vik: ...der "Finger im Zanderpopo"-thread hat z.B. schon mal gut vorgelegt


----------



## celler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen...
na alles klar bei euch?
wat macht ihr um die uhrzeit entweder noch wach oder noch @home?(chris wat is mit kati?)


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ celler

Jepp - noch wach #h

@ Chris

Jepp - der "Zander- Proktologie- Thread" ist kultverdächtig |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ...noch wach oder noch @home?(chris wat is mit kati?)


 
..woher soll ich wissen was mit Deiner Frau ist :q#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - der "Zander- Proktologie- Thread" ist kultverdächtig |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

..da geht aber bestimmt noch mehr :vik::q:q:q

Bin dann mal wieder weg, morgen BWZA, mal sehen ob da noch ein kleiner Weihnachtszander zu holen ist 

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..woher soll ich wissen was mit Deiner Frau ist :q#c


|sagnix|kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Bin dann mal wieder weg, morgen BWZA, mal sehen ob da noch ein kleiner Weihnachtszander zu holen ist
> 
> Bis denn
> Chris




Drück Euch gaaaanz fest die Daumen, viel Spaß, Petri Heil und macht was draus #h #h #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

Petri Dank Georg, das wird schon werden


----------



## celler (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wie ist gewesen??
chris,wie geht es denn deiner KATY???
oder ist das thema schon durch?


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und wie ist gewesen??



Fisch kam raus,nur nicht bei uns.Ach doch,Ralf hatte einen,bevor er uns sehr gut begrillt hat.

Danke nochmal dafür,bei der nächsten Tour lasse ich mir was für dich einfallen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Sutje

Hat Spaß gemacht, gern geschehen...............:m:m
Iss das doch schön auf'm warmen, trockenen Sofa....:q:q:q

Schönen restlichen Sonntag an alle.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
auch zurück, der Weg war doppelt so lang wie hin #c versteh' ich garnicht  
Auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank an Ralf für's gute Essen und andere Nettigkeiten #6
Ja, hätte ein bischen mehr Fisch an Land kommen können, aber dann wär die Zeit für's Essen, schnacken und #g zu kurz gewesen, ansonsten ein sehr schöner Tag.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und wie ist gewesen??
> chris,wie geht es denn deiner KATY???
> oder ist das thema schon durch?


 
..dat gehört hier nicht her, wenn bitte per PN, ok?!?! :g


----------



## nemles (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @ Sutje
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht, gern geschehen...............:m:m
> Iss das doch schön auf'm warmen, trockenen Sofa....:q:q:q
> ...



Oh ja, hab auch erst mal ne Runde abgeratzt. Und Sonntach war auch wieder |supergri|supergri|supergri#h#h

Wat ne geile Paady, hätte nur gewünscht, das Zwergie auch nen Zander gefangen hätte#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh ja, hab auch erst mal ne Runde abgeratzt. Und Sonntach war auch wieder |supergri|supergri|supergri#h#h
> 
> Wat ne geile Paady, hätte nur gewünscht, das Zwergie auch nen Zander gefangen hätte#h


 
Ich werd' jetzt auch auf die Couch rutschen, man bin ich fettich und vollgestopft, Mama-Ralf hat uns ja vom feinsten mit Schlemmer Fleisch versorgt :vik:
Wär schön gewesen wenn da überhaupt ein paar schöne Zander raus gekommen wären, aber Micha hatte ja nur sehr spärlich besetzt #d  nächstes Jahr ist Markus auch ein Stück weiter, dann machen wir mal richtig Attacke #6

Petri nochmal an den MFT-Ehrenretter Ralf :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> versteh' ich garnicht


Ich ja.....:q


> aber Micha hatte ja nur sehr spärlich besetzt


hatte auch seinen Grund.....nur wegen der Netzfischer

@ nemles


> das Zwergie auch nen Zander gefangen hätte


Ich hab ihn oftmals gesucht, wenn ich ihn sah, hat er grad die Peitsche weggestellt

nächstes Mal, bekommte er eine kleine Einweisung....

MFT-Ralf
Nett dich auch kennen gelernt zu haben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jung,

hat echt Spaß gemacht! Ich hab auch gerade einen kurzen 
Boxenstop auf dem Sofa gemacht. :q
Fisch, naja den lütten den ich an der Kaimauser released habe ist nicht der Rede wert aber
wer will schon Angeln wenn er mit so guter Verköstigung ne Runde schnacken kann


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ T-N


> Boxenstop auf dem Sofa gemacht.



Was seid ihr bloß alles für Schnarchis ..:q

Ich hab gestern noch die komplette Gundangelausrüstung für 2009 fertig gemacht #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> 
> MFT-Ralf
> Nett dich auch kennen gelernt zu haben.




Moin Micha,

danke ebenso......#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Ralf und alle Anderen!#h


Auf zum Endspurt für dieses Jahr...|rolleyes
Bei mir sind's nur noch zwei Tage, dann ist das Arbeitsjahr vorbei. :z


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen auch von mir und ein ganz kleines petri in den HH Hafen ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde !!!! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leutz
bin gerade aus'm Bett gefallen, dabei könnte ich noch locker bis morgen schlafen, naja werd' mich mal aufmachen und noch ein paar Presente Einkaufen


----------



## nemles (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen in die Runde #h#h#h

Man ist das ein komisches Gefühl, so nen ganzen freien Tag vor sich zu haben.

Heute wird ganz in Ruhe Weihnachtsvorbereitungshektik betrieben |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

leider nix frei :c :v


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moinsen in die Runde #h#h#h
> 
> Man ist das ein komisches Gefühl, so nen ganzen freien Tag vor sich zu haben.
> 
> Heute wird ganz in Ruhe Weihnachtsvorbereitungshektik betrieben |uhoh:



Moinsen,

nu ist für Dich 11 Tage lang jeden Tag Sonntag........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> nu ist für Dich 11 Tage lang jeden Tag Sonntag........
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> nu ist für Dich 11 Tage lang jeden Tag Sonntag........
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h





Bei mir ab Mittwoch für 12 Tage!:vik:

Ick freu mir darauf richtig dolle!:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei mir ab Mittwoch für 12 Tage!:vik:
> 
> Ick freu mir darauf richtig dolle!:q:q:q



Nicht für jeden ist Sonntag gleich Sonntag


----------



## nemles (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei mir ab Mittwoch für 12 Tage!:vik:
> 
> Ick freu mir darauf richtig dolle!:q:q:q



Dann mal viel Spaß Euch beiden...|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nicht für jeden ist Sonntag gleich Sonntag




Nu ja, bei mir ist die Definition eines perfekten Sonntags diese:

Schön laaaang ausschlafen, dann mit der Dame des Hauses ausgiebig wachschmusen, anschließend die Buben auch ins Zimmer lassen und danach mit meinen drei liebsten Menschen auf diesem Planeten dort kuscheln und knuddeln bis uns der Hunger aus der großen Furzkiste raustreibt.
Nach einem langen Badezimmeraufenthalt wird dann der Frühstückstisch gedeckt und das Frühstück zelebriert.
Die Kinder erzählen ihre Erlebnisse und wir Eltern hören einfach zu und genießen!
Wenn wir dann alle satt sind, geht's an den Actionteil des Sonntags. Schwimmbad, Museum, Kino, Zoo, ein langer Spaziergang, Verwandtenbesuch oder ähnliches fällt uns da immer ein...
Sind wir dann wieder zu Hause, hat meine Mom meist was richtig Leckeres gekocht und wir essen mit der ganzen Familie.
Wieder ausgiebig und ohne Hektik!
So gegen 19.30Uhr ist dann KinderinsBettbringZeit (kurz KiBbZ) und anschließend Zeit für den Sonntagskrimi oder einfach nur für Erwachsenendinge eben.
Wahlweise ist, nachdem die Jungs im Bett sind und Oma und Opa aufpassen, auch Zeit, meine Lady fein auszuführen.


Hmmm, und genau wegen dieser Zeit der langen Sonntage freu ich mich so!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und jetzt frag mal Tom nach seiner Definition


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und jetzt frag mal Tom nach seiner Definition




 Brauch ich nicht, denn das ist ja Seine und nicht Meine!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und jetzt frag mal Tom nach seiner Definition




Psssssssttttttt, dat is ne Wismarer Geheimnis..|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

Mann war dat anstrengend, hab grad dat letzte Weihnachtsgeschenk für Sohnemann besorgt......
Schwerer Einkauf bei www.amazox.de...

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moinsen gesagt  allen die jetzt auch urlaub haben oder noch kriegen schon mal eine schöne weihnachtszeit und noch viel spass beim besorgen der letzten geschenke 
@ dirk gute definition^^ so würds ich auch sagen blos ohne die kinder bei mir


----------



## nemles (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und jetzt frag mal Tom nach seiner Definition



So lange Staub wischen, bis Zwergie entnerft aufgibt, sich in sein Zimmer verpieselt, Muschi einen anhimmelt und dann abba fix:k


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> nu ist für TOM 11 Tage lang jeden Tag Sonntag........
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nicht für jeden ist Sonntag gleich Sonntag


 
|good:|good:|good:

Auch mal schnell moin jesacht


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So lange Staub wischen, bis Zwergie entnerft aufgibt, sich in sein Zimmer verpieselt, Muschi einen anhimmelt und dann abba fix:k



Dat Haus muss ja von unten bis oben glänzen.......

|supergri|supergri#h#h|supergri|supergri#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze

und schon alle Geschenke besorgt und verpackt........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen 

@Ralf 
Paket ist angekommen #6 vielen Dank dafür  da wird sich jmd freuen


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Matze
> 
> und schon alle Geschenke besorgt und verpackt........
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 

moinsen ralf,chris und peter...

@ralf
wann ist den ein fest wo man geschenke machen muss???
ne spaß,meine freundin kriegt zu weihnachten und geb zusammen ne karte fürs tarzan musical inkl übernachtung im hotel in hamburg...
werd ihr dann nen gutschein zu weihnachten geben, mit ihr im anschluss schauen an welchem tag es ihr passt und dann die tickets bestellen.
wie siehts mit dem 3-4 januar aus?
schon infos?

und der rest?auch schon fleißig eingekauft?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Matze

leider hat sich bisher kein Kollege bereit erklärt, meinen Dienst zu übernehmen....
Das neue Jahr ist ja lang und wir werden bestimmt noch einige Termine hinkriegen.....

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @Matze
> 
> leider hat sich bisher kein Kollege bereit erklärt, meinen Dienst zu übernehmen....
> Das neue Jahr ist ja lang und wir werden bestimmt noch einige Termine hinkriegen.....
> ...


 

jo,ist schon in ordnung.
frag ja nur weil du mich drauf angesprochen hast.
und ausserdem muss ich mit madam immer planen.
wenn ich mit dir mitgefahren wäre,hätte ich nicht das nächste we wieder weg fahren können.
darf doch immer nur höchstens einmal im monat |gr:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,ist schon in ordnung.
> frag ja nur weil du mich drauf angesprochen hast.
> und ausserdem muss ich mit madam immer planen.
> wenn ich mit dir mitgefahren wäre,hätte ich nicht das nächste we wieder weg fahren können.
> darf doch immer nur höchstens einmal im monat |gr:



Iss das nich ein büschen wenig..

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



			
				celler;2303617
darf doch immer nur höchstens einmal im monat |gr:[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Das artet ja in Streß aus:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das artet ja in Streß aus:q:q:q



Hab gerade meine Geheimwaffe, gegen Streß, ausgepackt..

falsch geraten, hab eben eine Serano Keule ausgepackt und zum Anschneiden vorbereitet.


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> hab eben eine Serano Keule ausgepackt und zum Anschneiden vorbereitet.
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Wie Du die 
Keule letztendlich nennst, bleibt Dir überlassen:vik:


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Iss das nich ein büschen wenig..
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h


 


nemles schrieb:


> Das artet ja in Streß aus:q:q:q


 

naja in so einer frischen beziehung muss man eben konsequenzen eingehen ;-)
bin ja schon froh das sie das angeln einigermassen unterstützt.
werd wohl demnächst mit ihr mal mitm kutter raus,soweit hab ich sie jetzt schon :l


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie Du die
> Keule letztendlich nennst, bleibt Dir überlassen:vik:



Dann aber bitte, bitte nicht anschneiden.......:c:c
.....höchstens ne Geschmacksprobe......

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja in so einer frischen beziehung muss man eben konsequenzen eingehen ;-)
> bin ja schon froh das sie das angeln einigermassen unterstützt.
> werd wohl demnächst mit ihr mal mitm kutter raus,soweit hab ich sie jetzt schon :l





|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix er hat noch nicht so schmutzige Gedanken wie wir |sagnix|sagnix|sagnix

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend,

Na, wieder am Ferkeln hier?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Na, wieder am Ferkeln hier?




Nabend Günni,

wie kommst Du denn auf sowas...

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ralf
ich bin ja noch in der lernphase.... ;-)
bin aber froh das ich dieses sonntags prob nicht habe ;-)

moinsen günni...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @ralf
> ich bin ja noch in der lernphase.... ;-)
> bin aber froh das ich dieses sonntags prob nicht habe ;-)
> 
> moinsen günni...




Habe Sonntags auch nie Probleme|kopfkrat.....................Außer der Sonntag nach dem Kegeln da geht gar nix:v


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist ein insider aus von unserer wismar tour,ne TOM


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen ralf,chris und peter...
> 
> @ralf
> wann ist den ein fest wo man geschenke machen muss???
> ...



Dann geb mal bescheid wenn du in HH bist,dann führe ich euch mal über den Kietz.
Bischen was Trinken und mal sehen wie aufgeschlossen Kati ist


----------



## nemles (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Habe Sonntags auch nie Probleme|kopfkrat.....................Außer der Sonntag nach dem Kegeln da geht gar nix:v



Wer geht den Sonntags kegeln, wenn mal alle neune gerade stehen|kopfkrat

So und nun mal Themawechsel: Schon alle Weihnachtsbaum gekauft?  Wir ja |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wer geht den Sonntags kegeln, wenn mal alle neune gerade stehen|kopfkrat
> 
> So und nun mal Themawechsel: Schon alle Weihnachtsbaum gekauft?  Wir ja |wavey:




Jau, schon am Freitag(wollte ja alles vor unserer nicht stattgefundenen München Tour erledigt haben).
Aber irgendwie bin ich überhaupt noch nicht in Weihnachtsstimmung.
Kommt vielleicht morgen Abend beim Tannenbaum verschönern.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht morgen Abend beim Tannenbaum verschönern.
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Jau, da kommt wirklich Freude auf. Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta,Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta.....


​


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jau, da kommt wirklich Freude auf. Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta,Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta.....
> 
> 
> ​




Eh goil, wann haste denn das neue Foto von Dir machen lassen...:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Dann geb mal bescheid wenn du in HH bist,dann führe ich euch mal über den Kietz.
> Bischen was Trinken und mal sehen wie aufgeschlossen Kati ist


 
..und drop-shot Rute nicht vergessen, ...nach HH ohne angeln #d |abgelehn


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Dann geb mal bescheid wenn du in HH bist,dann führe ich euch mal über den Kietz.
> Bischen was Trinken und mal sehen wie aufgeschlossen Kati ist


 

jute idee #6




nemles schrieb:


> Jau, da kommt wirklich Freude auf. Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta,Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta, Glöckchen, Kurzer, Lametta.....
> 
> 
> ​


 
wieso hängst du kurze an baum #q
ich würde sie lieber trinken :q



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Eh goil, wann haste denn das neue Foto von Dir machen lassen...:q:q:q:q:q


 
dat ist von unserer abschlusstour.
er wollt es eigentlich verheimlichen....#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..und drop-shot Rute nicht vergessen, ...nach HH ohne angeln #d |abgelehn



Meinste Matze hat nen Blei unten an seiner Rute....
Zander ham doch Schonzeit...

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Zander ham doch Schonzeit...


 
...da hat er Recht, aber wir wollen ja Barsche


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..und drop-shot Rute nicht vergessen, ...nach HH ohne angeln #d |abgelehn


 
ne noch bessere idee!
erst mit frauchen ins musical,dann übern kiez,dann ins hotel und zum abschluss dann morgens noch an den fluss der durch hamburch fließt.wie hieß der nochmal?
achja,elbe :q


----------



## celler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Meinste Matze hat nen Blei unten an seiner Rute....
> Zander ham doch Schonzeit...
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 

da hast recht,voher weißt das  ;+|kopfkrat

meine rute besteht nämlich aus stahl,blei ist viel zu weich :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...da hat er Recht, aber wir wollen ja Barsche



Ihr habt das ja gut, bei uns ist jegliches Spinnfischen und Kunstköderangeln bis Ende Mai verboten, oder angelt ihr mit Wurm.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es haben halt Hecht und Zander Schonzeit,aber es besteht kein Spinnangelverbot.
So kann man wenigstens noch auf Barsch losziehen,ohne es immer nur mit Wurm zu versuchen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> So kann man wenigstens noch auf Barsch losziehen



und wenn man dann noch gute Stellen kennt  ooooooohaaaa |supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> und wenn man dann noch gute Stellen kennt  ooooooohaaaa |supergri



stellenzeiger,bittebitte


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-S

nUR WENN DU MIT DEM bOOT KOMMST


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-S
> 
> nUR WENN DU MIT DEM bOOT KOMMST



Ist dort eine Slipe?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

wird aber auch langsam Zeit.
Warte schon seit 2Stunden auf Dich......:vik::vik:



#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Ralf #h

Zwei Stunden? |bigeyes Wow, da hab ich noch schön geratzt :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moinsen Ralf #h
> 
> Zwei Stunden? |bigeyes Wow, da hab ich noch schön geratzt :q



Bin gestern zu früh schlafen gegangen, da schlägt die senile Bettflucht voll zu.
Werde ab 07:00 Uhr meine letzte Einkaufstour starten und dann ein schönes Mittagsschläfchen halten.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gott seis getrommelt und gepfiffen. Einkäufe hab ich hinter mir.:vik:

Heute schieb ich mir gemütlich ne Weihnachtsmusi CD rein und mache zusammen mit Marcus den Christbaum schick.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Gott seis getrommelt und gepfiffen. Einkäufe hab ich hinter mir.:vik:
> 
> Heute schieb ich mir gemütlich ne Weihnachtsmusi CD rein und mache zusammen mit Marcus den Christbaum schick.



Muss nur noch zu real, um noch ein paar Leckereien für den 
24.ten besorgen.
Alle anderen Geschenke kommen diesmal über amazon.dx.
Ansonsten ist auch nur noch STAUBWISCHEN und Baum schickmachen angesagt.....
Und natürlich AB und MFT-Forum...|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin gesagt 
und viel Spass beim Reste kaufen und Bäume schmücken


----------



## nemles (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Moin gesagt
> und viel Spass beim Reste kaufen und Bäume schmücken



Laß mich raten: |kopfkrat
Dich ziehts ans Wasser

Moin erstmal#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Nemles



> Dich ziehts ans Wasser



Komisch, den Gedanken hatte ich grad :q , leider aber erst etwas später


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Micha,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

allen frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch! lasst euch ordentlich beschenken!


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom
na alles erledigt?


----------



## nemles (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Kinnings, Bäumchen ist schick gemacht und ordendlich gekleidet. So langsam kommen weihnachtliche Gefühle hoch...wenn jetzt noch Schnee vom Himmel fallen würde...


----------



## nemles (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huch, Chris... Moin, hast Du mich erschreckt |gr::q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*










 
@all
Auch von mir beste Wünsche und ein paar besinnliche Tage mit der Familie, laßt euch reich beschenken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 








 
Gruß Chris​


----------



## celler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all

Dat hört sich ja schon richtig gut an bei euch allen.
Sieht aus als ob hättet ihr alles erledigt..

Wünsch euch dann bevor ichs vergess auch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest,nen schönen Abend mit der Familie und lasst euch alle jut beschenken

Glg Matze


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Sieht aus als ob hättet ihr alles erledigt..


|kopfkrat ich hab noch nicht mal angefangen, |supergri hab ich da was vergessen ;+...

und morgen Abend, geht es erstmal zum Dämmerungsfischen


----------



## celler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> und morgen Abend, geht erstmal zum Dämmerungsfischen


 

ist eigentlich das sinnvollste was man machen kann  #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wehnachtsfest und viele Geschenke.


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinse auch von uns #h#h#h

Den Artigen und Braven unter Euch (seid Ihr ja alle) einen vollen Sack mit vielen Überraschungen, und den nicht-Artigen eine harte Rute.:q

Fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche auch allen hier.

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest:#2:|rotwerden und lasst euch schön beschenken.


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir auch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest,laßt es euch mit eurer Familie und/oder Freunden gut gehen.
Verlebt ein paar schöne Momente und besinnt euch auf das einzig wahre im Leben:
Freunde und Familie,denn diese sind es,die die einem den nötigen Rückhalt geben,wenn man es braucht.
Alles andere sind nur Materielle Werte,und das ist vergänglich.Nur blindes vertrauen kann man sich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Franky D (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von mir euch allen ein frohes und besinliches weihnachtsfets mit euren familien


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin und...


Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Moin und...
> 
> ...




Moin Micha,

ebenso "Frohe Weihnachten"

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

und..... viele Geschenke oder harte Rute...:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin #h#h#h

*und Frohes Fest.*

Geschenke gab es, ich war ja artig|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin, moin #h#h#h
> 
> *und Frohes Fest.*
> 
> Geschenke gab es, ich war ja artig|supergri




Frohes Fest.........
hab von Dir auch nichts anderes erwartet.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles

Du und artig.........|sagnix................................|muahah:


----------



## nemles (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> Du und artig.........|sagnix................................|muahah:




Besser ist das.|krach:

:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Besser ist das.|krach:
> 
> :m



Denkt dran,

Weihnachten ist das Fest der Liebe....

:l:k:k:l
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist das Fest der *H*iebe....


 
So liest sich das schon besser....

Wünsche euch auch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und sauft nicht soviel....#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> So liest sich das schon besser....
> 
> Wünsche euch auch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und sauft nicht soviel....#6



Moin Carsten,

das mit den HIEBEN ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen.

Mit dem Saufen war auch noch nicht so dolle.........

ca. 3 Gläser Rotwein, verteilt auf 2 Tage......

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf, Moin Carsten
konnte mich zum Glück auch mit dem Alk zurückhalten, ein Bier, ein Glas Baileys :v naja die Plauze war vom Raclette ja auch über voll


----------



## nemles (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> sauft nicht soviel....#6





MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Mit dem Saufen war auch noch nicht so dolle.........
> ca. 3 Gläser Rotwein, verteilt auf 2 Tage......
> 
> Ralf
> ...





MFT-Chris schrieb:


> naja die Plauze war vom Raclette ja auch über voll




Frohes Fest.#h

Bei der ganzen Fresserei muß man ja schon froh sein, wenn noch ein Verdauer Gesundheits Schnäpschen mit rein paßt.

Und die geflügelten Viecher gibt es erst morgen #c

Aber dann ist erst mal Wampe pflegen angesagt


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Wampe habe ich mir gestern schon bis zum Stillstand vollgestopft, gleich geht´s in die zweite Runde!
Und der eine oder andere Kümmel passt dann sicher auch noch rein....|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

Frohes Fest

Geflügeltes gab's heute schon. Verdauungsschnäpschen ist ne gute Idee für heute Abend.
Will noch ein bißchen an meinem Equipment rumtüdeln, gehe morgen wahrscheinlich zum Fischen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und die geflügelten Viecher gibt es erst morgen #c


 
..dann brauch man dich ja nicht fragen, ob Du morgen kurz im Hafen vorbei schaust ;+


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin

oder doch N´abend?

Ach egal,
das Fest ist ja so gut wie Rum,deshalb freue ich mich schon auf den morgigen Hafenterror.


----------



## nemles (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Würde ja am liebsten auch mit an den Hafen fliehen, aber morgen haben wir die Hütte voll mit Besuch. Wenn ich mich da abseilen würde, wäre Abends das Schloß ausgetauscht und ich müßte mir ne neue Bleibe suchen:q Wünsche Euch aber digges Petri#6

Aber mal sehen, einmal muß ich dieses Jahr unbedingt noch los ans Wasser


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Weihnachtszander guckst du hier  *16459*


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alter Micha,
das ist ja ne Granate.

Petri


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> das ist ja ne Granate.


:q einer der kleinsten ü70ziger in diesem Jahr :q..


----------



## nemles (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding #6#6#6

Petri an die Zanderbande |wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aha,
also so ein Ü70 wie Chris ihn hatte,also fast U80


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so kann man einen 72ziger auch nennen...#6.....|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Aha,
> also so ein Ü70 wie Chris ihn hatte


 
..nein die sind eindeutig viiiieeeel kleiner :q


----------



## goeddoek (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Will noch ein bißchen an meinem Equipment rumtüdeln
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Aha - so nennt man das heute ?  |supergri|supergri|supergri

Kleiner Scherz :m

Frohes Fest euch allen :m Und - wie war der heilige Abend ? 
Artig gewesen und reich beschenkt worden ?


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> ..nein der ist eindeutig viiiieeeel kleiner


wen meinst du....|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> 
> wen meinst du....|uhoh:


 
..die zwei auf dem heutigen Foto |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Aha - so nennt man das heute ?  |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Kleiner Scherz :m
> 
> ...



Moin Georg,
man soll seine Rute doch immer pflegen....

Artig ist doch selbstverständlich.....

Mit den Geschenken ist das wie immer ungleich verteilt.
Ich bin hauptsächlich für das Sponsoring zuständig.|uhoh:|uhoh:

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Zu Deinem Geburtstag einen herzlichen Glückwunsch*

*

























































*



*Hoffentlich können wir das bald begiessen *

*Gruß Chris*​


----------



## Franky D (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja da muss ich auch mal gleich gratulieren herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem geburtstag lisa


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir alles gute zum...


...|birthday:..



........ #6...#6...#6


----------



## nemles (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|laola:

|schild-g *Alles Gute zum Geburtstag* |schild-g

|laola:​


----------



## goeddoek (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Küken #h  :q


Auch von mir |schild-g zum Geburtstag, alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit.
Und natürlich viiiieeeel #w:a:s#a:s#w


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Honeyball (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Lisa,

ein ganz lieber Gruß und ein ganz dickes 







Lass Dich -wie immer von Dirk - so richtig verwöhnen !!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir auf jeden Fall auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!#6

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Liz,

auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag..... 

|birthday:|birthday:|schild-g|schild-g

#v#v|laola:|laola:#v#v

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

@ Liz

hier natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

@ all

MoinMoin!

Heute einen schnellen Tag zu hause und morgen 
früh geht die Rutsche auf die Reise gen Norden :q

Bin dann Sylvester wieder online


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin  Liz,
von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

|birthday:|birthday:|schild-g|schild-g

#v#v|laola:|laola:


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

und noch mal Christmasfischen, guckst du hier *16467*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

alles gut überstanden.

Bude wieder leer, oder habt ihr mehrtägigen Besuch....

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf, #h

Alles bestens, Hütte ist wieder leer, aber der Bauch obervoll.

Gestern Enterbraten satt bis zum abwinken#d Dat gibt wieder Schwimmringe auf die Rippen |supergri

Und selber?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralf, #h
> 
> Alles bestens, Hütte ist wieder leer, aber der Bauch obervoll.
> 
> ...



Na ja, war gestern morgen mit zum Zandern in Hamburg und konnte 2 Zander zum Landgang überreden.
Peter hat nen normalen und nen schönen 70er gefangen.
Ansonsten, gestern gab's die restlichen Ente und Gans Stückchen.
Um die Schwimmringe brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen, sind schon vor Ort.....
Heute und morgen mach ich Rufdienst, muss ja das Geld für die nächsten Angeltouren reinholen.
Montag und Dienstag darf ich wieder einige Kundinnen glücklich machen, aber am 02. Jan hab ich dafür frei..

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Micha,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin #6


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erst mal Petri zu den Fischen#6

Ich hab mehr oder weniger noch frei bis zum fünften, aber es lauert noch etwas Hausarbeit auf mich. Man(n) kommt halt nicht zur Ruhe



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Montag und Dienstag darf ich wieder einige Kundinnen glücklich machen
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



Hoffentlich lohnt sich der Einsatz auch:l


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Kööppchen #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Ralf



> darf ich wieder einige Kundinnen glücklich machen



:q soso, Hauptsache, dei Rettungsringe stören nicht.....|supergri


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-Ralf
> 
> 
> 
> :q soso, Hauptsache, dei Rettungsringe stören nicht.....|supergri




Er will sie ja nicht aus Seenot retten, sondern in Seh-not bringen.:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Erst mal Petri zu den Fischen#6
> 
> Hoffentlich lohnt sich der Einsatz auch:l



Danke.......
Die Mädels wollen immer nur das Eine, 






































schnellstmöglich einwandfrei laufende Analysegeräte.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-Ralf
> 
> 
> 
> :q soso, Hauptsache, dei Rettungsringe stören nicht.....|supergri



Nö, ich hab nen ganz langen.......











































Schraubenzieher, um die Damen mit meiner Reparatur glücklich zu machen.


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Die Mädels wollen immer nur das Eine,
> 
> schnellstmöglich einwandfrei laufende Anal ysgeräte.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Bist sicher nicht böse, wenn ich mir da mal jeden Kommentar zu verkneife :q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ralf

Ich spar mir jetzt mal den Kommntar, sonst gibt das noch ne Nomminierung bei der BFW...|supergri


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> Ich spar mir jetzt mal den Kommntar, sonst gibt das noch ne Nomminierung bei der BFW...|supergri




Ferkel :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bist sicher nicht böse, wenn ich mir da mal jeden Kommentar zu verkneife :q:q



Scheixxe, falls Ihr das Gleiche wie ich gesehen habt, ich hab noch ein e eingesetzt.....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Scheixxe, falls Ihr das Gleiche wie ich gesehen habt, ich hab noch ein e eingesetzt.....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Und ich ne Leerstelle |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ich ne Leerstelle |supergri



Ich arbeite zwar oft hinter den Geräten, aber nu bist Du das Ferkel.....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und das am frühen Morgen :k
Erst ferkelt er hier rum, und dann schiebt er es anderen in die Schuhe|bla:


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ralf


> ich hab noch ein e eingesetzt.


viiiiel zu spät....

@ Tom


> Erst ferkelt er hier rum, und dann schiebt er es anderen in die Schuhe



und irgendwann, folgt die Bestrafung....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und das am frühen Morgen :k
> Erst ferkelt er hier rum, und dann schiebt er es anderen in die Schuhe|bla:




Na klar, solange meine Schuhe nicht nominiert werden..

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> viiiiel zu spät....



Beweise....................|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Männers #h
Lieben Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche#6

Wir haben schön gefeiert, gefuttert und getrunken :vik:
Leider ohne euch


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
zurück aus der HC  leider am KK nichts mehr gefangen, ein Drill bis an die Oberfläche und dann weg...
naja konnte am U-Boot einen 46cm Zander verhaften, der will morgen in die Pfanne.


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> naja konnte am U-Boot einen 46cm Zander verhaften, der will morgen in die Pfanne.



So langsam solltest Du auch mal was anderes essen|uhoh: Eiweis ist zwar gesund, aber auf Dauer ist einseitige Ernährung auch nicht das Wahre :q:q:q

Ich lad Dich mal zu McDoof ein :vik:

Petri zum Glasauge #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So langsam solltest Du auch mal was anderes essen|uhoh: Eiweis ist zwar gesund, aber auf Dauer ist einseitige Ernährung auch nicht das Wahre :q:q:q
> 
> Ich lad Dich mal zu McDoof ein :vik:
> 
> Petri zum Glasauge #6


 
Danke,
nur so bekommt man einen ordentlichen Rumms in die Rute 

..die Einladung ist angenohmen....Du wirst es bereuen |rolleyes:q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Eiweis ist zwar gesund, aber auf Dauer ist einseitige Ernährung auch nicht das Wahre


ist wohl schon zu spät----;+
gestern war das schon merkwürdig mit ihm |supergri
1. unerklärliches Augenrollen
2. Gelenkverdrehungen, wie bei asiatischen Turnerinnen
3. seltsame verbale Töne, in etwa wie eine schnalzende Schildkröte

ob da Mc ........ noch hilft ;+.........


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ...gestern war das schon merkwürdig mit ihm |supergri
> 1. unerklärliches Augenrollen
> 2. Gelenkverdrehungen, wie bei asiatischen Turnerinnen
> 3. seltsame verbale Töne, in etwa wie eine schnalzende Schildkröte.........


 
...und das nur weil ich meine Milch vergessen hatte :vik:


----------



## celler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,der chris und seine milch...
jetzt erklärt sich einiges ;-)


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> jetzt erklärt sich einiges ;-



höchstens die verbalen Entgleisungen, Milch soll ja angeblich die Kehle schmieren |supergri
aber der Rest.......;+


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

mal kurz Moin gesagt #h


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle !!!! 
auf zum Jahresendspurt !
wer von euch glücklichen war gestern los bei dem genialen Wetter ?


----------



## uer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> guten Morgen an alle !!!!
> auf zum Jahresendspurt !
> *wer von euch glücklichen war gestern los bei dem genialen Wetter* ?


 
guten morgen @ all #h

*ich/wir, vor rügen/hiddensee, es war wirklich absolutes traumwetter & die fänge waren echt gut, es gab reichlich dorsch zwischen 50 bis 75cm, :vik:*
*leider war kein schleppen auf mefos & co. möglich, einfach zuviele netze* :c


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann mal Petrie zu den Dorschen.

Ich bin auch mal aus´m Bett gefallen und jetzt geht es wieder in den Hafen,mal sehen welcher Zander mitkommen will.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch, glatt überlesen..........

djoerni.....
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag......

|birthday:|birthday::#2::#2:#g#v|laola:

|schild-g|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Naaaaaabeeeeeeend !

Sind hier alle im Urlaub |bigeyes


----------



## nemles (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich ja, Terrassoniki  :m


----------



## Dampfpilz (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Naaaaaabeeeeeeend !
> 
> Sind hier alle im Urlaub |bigeyes


 
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

hast ne PN


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich ja, Terrassoniki  :m



Nabend zusammen,

Ich auch, Matratzien........|supergri|supergri|supergri

hab ich endlich fettich mit Arbeit für 2008....

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Na gut, ab übermorgen ich dann auf Sofanikus :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Na gut, ab übermorgen ich dann auf Sofanikus :q



Wie, nix mit Barschikus........

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie, nix mit Barschikus........
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h


 
..wird bestimmt nur ein verlägertes Wochenendikus :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Wie, nix mit Barschikus........



schaun wir ma  :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wird bestimmt nur ein verlägertes Wochenendikus :q



nüscht mit Anglikus auf Barschikus....#d#d#d#d#d

#h#h#h#h#h#h

ich war zu langsam


----------



## nemles (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lateinikus für Anfänger....

Allen einen schönen, vorletzten Abend des Jahres|supergri


----------



## celler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so,freunde des angelns.
ich wünsche euch allen ein guten rutsch und ein gesundes neues jahr 2009.
auf das all eure vorsätze auch umgesetzt werden.....

ggl matze


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
nach langer Zeit mal wieder :::Licht an::: 

gleich noch mal schnell in'n Hafen Abzandern  gaaaanz kurz natürlich nur, nal sehen ob es bei der Schweinekälte noch einen kleinen Z Fisch zu fangen gibt :vik:


----------



## Fischkoopp (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ chris

na dann sehen wir uns gleich :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ chris
> 
> na dann sehen wir uns gleich :q


 
..wenn Du deine Brille nicht vergißt


----------



## Fischkoopp (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris


> ..wenn Du deine Brille nicht vergißt



für dich nehme ich die Clobrille mit 

Wenn du hast, nehme was zum grillen mit....


und weeech, ich muß fischen


----------



## nemles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal Petri Euch beiden.#6

Ich werde heute die Sylvesterpaaaady vorbereiten, sonst nix.
Also einen gaaanz entspannten Tag haben


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Wenn du hast, nehme was zum grillen mit....
> 
> 
> und weeech, ich muß fischen


 

jau bis gleich, ich hüpf nochmal zu Penny rein, die öffnen hier um 0700, Würstchen und Brot reicht?!?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom
Dir einen gemütlichen Tag und laß Dich am letzten Tag des Jahres nicht zu sehr einspannen


----------



## nemles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne, mit Sicherheit nicht :q Dieses Jahr spannt mich keiner mehr ein...
Also Euch einen schönen Tag (Grill und Kohle nicht vergessen) und einen guten Rutsch#6


----------



## HD4ever (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooo Jungs und Mädels !
wünsche euch jetzt schon mal ein 




alles gute und viele dicke Fische !!!! :m​


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünschen allen hier ein gesundes und neues Jahr 2009 :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir wünschen Euch einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr.....

2009

Ralf und Familie

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## boot (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo ihr lieben ich bin zwar nicht so oft hier aber möchte euch denn noch einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen, * ein Großes Petri für das Jahr 2009.Lg Ole*


----------



## celler (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann von mir hier auch nochmal ein guten rutsch und eine schönes neues jahr 2009....
wünschen euch kati und matze


----------



## goeddoek (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin #h


Regina und ich wünschen Euch auch schon mal 'nen guten Rutsch in ein gesundes, glückliches und fischreiches Jahr 2009 |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## nemles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*





 


*Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr #h*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> so,freunde des angelns.
> ich wünsche euch allen ein guten rutsch und ein gesundes neues jahr 2009.
> auf das all eure vorsätze auch umgesetzt werden.....
> 
> ggl matze



Moin Matze,

wat bedeutet eigentlich ggl, im anderen Post haste glg geschrieben.
evtl. ganz liebe grüße........;+;+;+;+|rolleyes|rolleyes

Schöne Grüße an Kati und feiert schön...........

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vielleicht heißt das ja Ganz Grosse Liebe
nene,der matze hat sich mal wieder vermalt ;-)

dir und deiner familie natürlich auch alles gute,kannst ja dem olli+familie auch mal ganz liebe grüße da lassen....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> vielleicht heißt das ja Ganz Grosse Liebe
> nene,der matze hat sich mal wieder vermalt ;-)
> 
> dir und deiner familie natürlich auch alles gute,kannst ja dem olli+familie auch mal ganz liebe grüße da lassen....



Mach ich.............

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat is Micha, wenn er heute Abend nen Knaller zündet..........

Er ist ein KNALLKOOPP

duck und wech...


|supergri|supergri#h#h#h|supergri|supergri


----------



## celler (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wat is Micha, wenn er heute Abend nen Knaller zündet..........
> 
> Er ist ein KNALLKOOPP
> 
> ...


 

:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri Euch beiden.#6
> 
> Ich werde heute die Sylvesterpaaaady vorbereiten, sonst nix.
> Also einen gaaanz entspannten Tag haben




Hoffentlich mußt Du armer nicht alle Getränke verkosten und evtl. noch Bowle und Punsch zubereiten.

:#2:#g#v|laola:


----------



## nemles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mußt Du armer nicht alle Getränke verkosten und evtl. noch Bowle und Punsch zubereiten.
> 
> :#2:#g#v|laola:




Höchstens Kinderpunsch  Und das eine oder andere Bierchen. 
Dieses Jahr (wie jedes) wird wieder für die Kinderchen ein effektvolles Feuerwerk gemacht, ansonsten nix mit große Paady.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom

hab da irgendwo was über schigge Sachen fürs Auge gelesen....
kannste dat mal etwas näher Beschreiben..:q:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @Tom
> 
> hab da irgendwo was über schigge Sachen fürs Auge gelesen....
> kannste dat mal etwas näher Beschreiben..:q:q:q:q:q
> ...



Wat DUUUU schon wieder denkst.#d Es ist Silvester und nicht Weihnachten. Also Blitz/Bumm/Beng und nicht Glocken und Christmädchen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wat DUUUU schon wieder denkst.#d Es ist Silvester und nicht Weihnachten. Also Blitz/Bumm/Beng und nicht Glocken und Christmädchen




und Christbaumständer........|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> und Christbaumständer........|supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h



Ist wohl bei Dir wie im richtigen Leben.... Ein mal im Jahr rausholen, aufbauen, angucken, staunen wie schick und dann warten, bis er wieder verpackt wird.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein Fischreiches '09* 





















 
Ich bin gerade nochmal die Stunden vor der Schonzeit ausnutzen gewesen, konnte allerdings "nur" einen Barsch von 39cm erbeuten (Bilder gibts später vom Koopp).


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist wohl bei Dir wie im richtigen Leben.... Ein mal im Jahr rausholen, aufbauen, angucken, staunen wie schick und dann warten, bis er wieder verpackt wird.



und kommt nur einmal im Jahr mit Wasser in Berührung.......

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer,

bin zurück von der Küste :q Dorschreserven sind aufgefüllt und das Boot 
hat nen guten Dienst gemacht. Jetzt ist Partyvorbereitung angesagt


----------



## nemles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Kinnings, Väterberatung ist zu Ende und die Knallers und Raketen sind ausgepackt und vorbereitet. Das wird ne Bumserei heute abend. Einige (ich auch ) haben richtig zugelangt.:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTler & Co

guckst du nochmal hier *16522*


see you next year #h


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

 Guten Rutsch Männers und Frauen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir wünschen Euch einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr !!!


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*






wünsche euch allen ein gutes frohes neues Jahr !​


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h  Moin zusammen Neujahrsgruß aus der Kajakfraktion :q
Wünsch Euch Alles Gute und immer Früh Schnack #h

Piet


----------



## nemles (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr #h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Euch allen ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr #h#h#h



Moin Tom,

ausgeschlafen und topfit.......


@all

Frohes, neues Jahr   2009

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf|wavey:

ausgeschlafen: ja
topfit: nein

Heute war gemeinsames Straße aufräumen angesagt. Arbeit ist getan und um 15:00 treffen wir uns zum Angrillen mit Glühweinschüsseln:q#g


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frohes neues Männer :vik:

Mensch bin ich Platt sind um 07uhr nach Hause gekommen.|uhoh:

So nun mit 1 Auge das Neujahrsspringen ansehen und danach Aufräumparty und Reste vernichten##:#2:

Aber erstmal Redbull mit Aspirin macht müde Männer munter|bigeyes|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralf|wavey:
> 
> ausgeschlafen: ja
> topfit: nein
> ...




@Tom
Na, dann wünsche ich Euch mal viel Spaß............

@ Günni
Aber nich wechfliegen, nach Redbull mit Aspirin.....



#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

frohes neues euch allen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und gutes Gelingen beim einhalten der Vorsätze #6






....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

euch allen ein frohes neues jahr


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen euch allen ! #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

*auch hier, von mir,
ein

Happy new year 


und zur Erinnerung für die, die Lust und Zeit haben...

*|bigeyes  Boarditreffen im GEO am 06.01.2009

übrigens, jeder ist Willkommen #6 #6 #6

gleich anmelden...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen.......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin und ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch.

Bin gestern Abend völlig erschlagen wieder aus Danske zurück und hab seit langem mal wieder ausschlafen können.


----------



## celler (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle frühaufsteher ;-)
von mir auch ein frohes neues 2009.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!

@ Dirk

Vielen Dank für die Platte, ist zwar einen Tag zu spät angekommen, wird aber 
nachträglich die Holzplatte ersetzen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und hier nochmal eine kurze Schilderung der letzten Tage,

28.12.08

vor Eckernförde und Damp geschleppt, Fänge 10 Dorsche
hier zwei ü80 der Rest vernünftige Größen. Fangtiefen um 
50 Fuß.

Hier der Größte mit 84cm und guten 11Pfund auf BP XL






30.12.08

Schleppen vor Kiel, hier zähes Trolling mit wenig Bissen und 
viel Suchen. Hier bekamen wir gute Bisse auf 35 Fuß.
Zwei konnten umgesetzt werden und das waren gleich 
richtige Kracher mit 81 und 83cm. Hier war der Erfolgsköder
ein Blau/Silberner RT Wobbler am DR.
Alle Fische waren sehr kräftig und Laichfrei.

Aufgefallen sind die doch recht niedrigen Stückzahlen 
aber dafür sehr guten Größen! Vielleicht hat es an den 
mit Absicht sehr groß gewählten Ködern gelegen... #c


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_Ni

Petri euch, schöner Leo #6

Bei uns geht es gleich wieder los...

Barsche ärgern, oder sie ärgern mich...


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding Koopp!
Bin irgendwie noch unentschlossen... Ich denke mehr 
als ein kurzer Versuch an unserem See wird nicht drin sein :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was ist hier los?


































































Richtig,nix.


Winterschlaf oder was?


----------



## nemles (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Richtig,nix.
> 
> 
> Winterschlaf oder was?



Oder doch schon Frühjahrsmüdigkeit :q  |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hätte mich auch gewundert,wenn du jetzt Frühlingsgefühle geschrieben hättest.

Ich bin grad wieder am auftauen,war mit dem Kopp,Chris,.... in der HafenCity.









p.s. bei den Schuppenaalen könnte heute abend noch ne geile Geschichte geschrieben werden.


----------



## nemles (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist sie schon:q:q:q Ich bin gerade am Höschchen wechseln :q:q


Hast Dich also mal wieder als Angelangler beweisen müssen #6:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemless


> Ich bin gerade am Höschchen wechseln


:q hast du genug davon.....:q


----------



## nemles (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Könnte knapp werden...
Das ist ja wie Indianerspielen für Erwachsene, was ihr da abgezogen habt :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das war besser als Idianerspielen, ich wär da auch nicht runter. Naja wir waren ja genug um in da wieder rauf zu ziehen, aber der Fall aus der Höhe in 1m flaches Wasser #d ..nicht gut  

Dafür konnte ich meinen ersten Fisch '09 verhaften..Rapfen 40+ der war extrem schleimig deswegen... glitsch... #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin #h


und anschauen kann man den Rapfen hier...*16620*


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h wenigstens hier ist schon jemand wach |supergri Moin all hands
Piet


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal wieder ein Moin in  die Runde gesagt #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!

Bähhh ist das ätzend im Büro  Mir will wieder Urlaub!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!

Bähhh ist das ätzend im Büro  Mir will wieder Urlaub!


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Torsk_Ni


> ist das ätzend im Büro



Kümmer dich um die Bootsangelkarte für HH, das lockert den Alltag ein bißchen auf :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Allerseits!#h

Mich hat leider auch der Büroalltag wieder...
Jetzt noch sechs bis acht Wochen Urlaub, das wär schön!|rolleyes

Na ja, wenn ich die Arbeit so sehe, die hier auf dem Tisch liegt, dann geht der Tag wenigstens schnell rum!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja Micha da hab ich ja noch etwas Zeit bis Mitte Mai 

@ Dirk

mach gute 50 draus, das wäre schööön :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> mach gute *50* draus, das wäre schööön :q




Das wär ja kaum zum aushalten!|rolleyes
Am Besten noch bei voller Bezahlung!!!:vik:

Da müsste man ja öfter mal zum Angeln gehen, damit keine Langeweile aufkommen würde...:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber selbstverständlich :q


----------



## celler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal schnell moin in die runde ...
mich hat der alltag auch wieder,ist aber ganz locker hier und ausserdem ist feierabend a in sicht ;-)


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ T-N


> da hab ich ja noch etwas Zeit bis Mitte Mai



und dicke Barsche, stehen wohl nicht auf dem Programm |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> *dicke Barsche, stehen wohl auf dem Programm* :vik:



@Hamburgerbarschzocker,

brauch man als Gastangler auch so ne olle Bootskarte?
Würdet ihr uns (Liz u. mich) da mal mitnehmen?

Langt für DS-Barscheln ne Rute mit 12g Wg?
Wie sähe es am 24/25ten Januar bei euch aus?


Fragen über Fragen:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin alle zusammen!

Und ein *frohes, neues Jahr 2009* mit dicken Fischen wünsche ich euch Allen!!!


LG,

Kai


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin, Moin alle zusammen!
> 
> Und ein *frohes, neues Jahr 2009* mit dicken Fischen wünsche ich euch Allen!!!
> 
> ...




Guuuuden Langer!#h

Das wünschen wir dir natürlich auch.:q
Vielleicht bringen wir dir sogar diesen Monat noch deinen Kescher und die Handschuhe vorbei... und schleppen dich dann mit nach HH in den Hafen!


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuuden Langer!#h
> 
> Das wünschen wir dir natürlich auch.:q
> Vielleicht bringen wir dir sogar diesen Monat noch deinen Kescher und die Handschuhe vorbei... und schleppen dich dann mit nach HH in den Hafen!



Moin Digger!

AU JA!!!!!!!!!!! :vik:

War über Silvester total krank, ich dachte meine Zeit ist gekommen. Naja, so schlimm war's nicht, aber ich leide halt so gern. :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Digger!
> 
> AU JA!!!!!!!!!!! :vik:
> 
> ...



Oh haua ha! Silvester flach zu liegen ist natürlich nix wirklich Gutes!
Uns hat's Gott sei Dank mal verschont, aber meine Oma liegt ganz schwer erkältet im Bett...
Hoffentlich geht das gut!|uhoh:


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ M-D


> brauch man als Gastangler auch so ne olle Bootskarte?
> Würdet ihr uns (Liz u. mich) da mal mitnehmen?
> 
> Langt für DS-Barscheln ne Rute mit 12g Wg?
> Wie sähe es am 24/25ten Januar bei euch aus?



mit dem mitnehmen liegt nicht an mir...

Jeder, der vom Boot angeln will, braucht ne Karte

12g Rute, würde gehen + Kescher

liegt auch nicht an mir, ich habe Zeit 

und zur Not gibt es ja noch genügend Angelstellen, wo man per Pedes hinkommt :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ M-D
> 
> 
> mit dem mitnehmen liegt nicht an mir...
> ...




Dann schauen wir mal, ob wir das schaffen, da vorbei zu kommen...:q


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit alle zusammen #h#h

Mich hat der Alltag gaaannnz schnell wieder aus seinen Klauen Richtung Arzt und darauf folgender Krankschreibung entlassen:c Irgendwie hab ich immer Pech mit den Jahreswechseln:r


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mahlzeit alle zusammen #h#h
> 
> Mich hat der Alltag gaaannnz schnell wieder aus seinen Klauen Richtung Arzt und darauf folgender Krankschreibung entlassen:c Irgendwie hab ich immer Pech mit den Jahreswechseln:r




Hey Tom-San#h,

was hat dich denn erwischt?


Schon mal schnell gute Besserung gewünscht...:m


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für die Wünsche #h

Seit gestern Mittelohrentzündung


----------



## celler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom...
hat dich bestimmt die tolle supererkältungmitfieberundso erwischt...wa?


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Danke für die Wünsche #h
> 
> Seit gestern Mittelohrentzündung




Ach du Kagge!|bigeyes

Na dann haste ja jetzt Party im Schädel...|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach du Kagge!|bigeyes
> 
> Na dann haste ja jetzt Party im Schädel...|rolleyes



Das kannste laut sagen. Gott seis gepfiffen und getrommelt, etwas kann ich auf dem linken Ohr noch höhren.
Sonst würd ich ganz und gar durchdrehen.

Die Scheixxe, man kann sich da nicht kratzen #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tom, was für eine Multirolle sollen wir uns für Norge holen?

Meinste die WFT Deep Sea taugt was?#c
Wollte erst ne Avet holen, aber die sind mir doch zu teuer...|rolleyes

Für's mittelschwere Fischen kommt Ende des Monats ne 560er Slammer kombiniert mit ner ABU Suverän 16lbs.

Die Deep Sea will ich als Rute/Rolle Kombination fürs grobe Fischen an irgendeine 30lbs Inliner schrauben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das kannste laut sagen. Gott seis gepfiffen und getrommelt, etwas kann ich auf dem linken Ohr noch höhren.
> Sonst würd ich ganz und gar durchdrehen.
> 
> *Ich kenne das zur Genüge!#q*
> ...



Ein 3er Imbuss hilft da ungemein!
Sieht zwar komisch aus, bringt aber absolute Erleichterung...
Nur sei vorsichtig!!!


----------



## celler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

entweder das oder diese ollen wattestäbchen...
trotzdem mal gute besserung...


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tom, was für eine Multirolle sollen wir uns für Norge holen?
> 
> Meinste die WFT Deep Sea taugt was?#c
> Wollte erst ne Avet holen, aber die sind mir doch zu teuer...|rolleyes
> ...



Dirk,
Ich hatte letztes Jahr neben diversem Schrott die

WFT Rainer Korn Deep Sea in Zweigang Ausführung
Okuma Titus T20L
Shimano Tekota800

im Einsatz.

Alles feine Röllchen, aber ab Anfang der zweiten Woche hab ich nur noch die zweigang benutzt. Ist gerade in Tiefen ab 50m wesentlich komfortabler mit dem "Schnellgang" beim Aufspulen. (ich wollte jetzt nicht hoch holen schreiben)


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> entweder das oder diese ollen wattestäbchen...



Und genau die hat mir der Arzt strengstens verboten :m


----------



## celler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,na dann war dat wieder ein schuss in ofen von mir ;-)
dann musst es mit der westerwald methode versuchen...


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> dann musst es mit der westerwald methode versuchen...


:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tom, was für eine Multirolle sollen wir uns für Norge holen?



Ich hab auf diese n Auge geworfen, hab aber noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht dazu gelesen.


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Für mich persöhnlich sind die K.o. Punkte:

Übersetzung
Sternbremse
Schnurführung

Ansonsten sieht die ja nicht schlecht aus, und der Preis ist auch OK.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Ich hab die Deep Sea dieses, äh ich meine letztes Jahr gefischt.
Ist eine super Rolle mit einem Wahnsinns Schnureinzug!

Hab schon immer mit scharrenden Hufen am Lenkrad gesessen 
wenn Jörn (Shimano TLD 2 Gang) und Jens (Penn GTI) noch am kurbeln waren.


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab die Deep Sea dieses, äh ich meine letztes Jahr gefischt.
> Ist eine super Rolle mit einem Wahnsinns Schnureinzug!
> ...



:q:q
Genau deswegen liebe ich die auch.
Kommando: Einholen.....und wer war immer erster???

ICH :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Für mich persöhnlich sind die K.o. Punkte:
> 
> Übersetzung
> Sternbremse
> ...




Ich hab hier mal irgendwo gelesen, dass diese Schnurführungen nicht wirklich viel taugen würden.
Die sollen wohl bei Last gern mal wegbrechen...|uhoh:

Wenn das dummes Geschwätz ist, dann gefällt mir hier die DAM Steelpower ganz gut!
Obwohl dem Kai seine Balzer auch schick aussieht!

@Tom Hase,

in Norge, könnten wir beiden Westerwälder bei dir im Boot mitfahren?
Wir kennen uns da nämlich, wie ja bekannt, gar nicht mit aus...#t


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab die Deep Sea dieses, äh ich meine letztes Jahr gefischt.
> Ist eine super Rolle mit einem Wahnsinns Schnureinzug!
> ...




Guuuden Kai,

genau die meine ich!:q
In irgendeinem Angebotsblättchen ist mir die nämlich für um die hundert Öcken ins Auge gefallen...


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Kai,
> 
> genau die meine ich!:q
> In irgendeinem Angebotsblättchen ist mir die nämlich für um die hundert Öcken ins Auge gefallen...




Für 100 Euronen????

Zuschlagen!!!!

Normalpreis +/-:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=WFTMultirolle2GangRainerKornDeepSea


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Tom Hase,
> 
> in Norge, könnten wir beiden Westerwälder bei dir im Boot mitfahren?
> Wir kennen uns da nämlich, wie ja bekannt, gar nicht mit aus...#t



Natürlich #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Für 100 Euronen????
> 
> Zuschlagen!!!!
> 
> ...




Neee, nicht dieser Zweigang Nobelhobel!#d

Ich meinte die hier: WFT Big Deep Sea

Google mal bitte, kann hier keine Links einfügen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich denke wir schnacken über diese hier,
http://www.fishing-dreams.de/WFT-BIG-DEEP-SEA-DIE-Multirolle-fuer-Norwegen

ist im Angebot schon für 80-90 Eier zu haben und jeden Cent wert


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich denke wir schnacken über diese hier,
> http://www.fishing-dreams.de/WFT-BIG-DEEP-SEA-DIE-Multirolle-fuer-Norwegen
> 
> ist im Angebot schon für 80-90 Eier zu haben und jeden Cent wert




Jepp, genau die meine ich!!!:vik:

Und da wird doch ne 30lbs Penn Prion Inline gut zu passen, oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Warum nicht  Nur warum so eine teure Inliner?! In der Gewichtsklasse sehe 
ich keine Notwendigkeit für irgend welche technischen Raffinessen.

Hab mir eine Little Big Game Rute von Spro dran gebastelt und viel Spaß mit der Combo gehabt. Für Rute und Rolle hab ich vorletztes Jahr auf der Pferd und Jagd 100€ hin gelegt.


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jepp, genau die meine ich!!!:vik:
> 
> Und da wird doch ne 30lbs Penn Prion Inline gut zu passen, oder?




Ups, dann haben wir ja sauber aneinander vorbei geschrieben.
Weil meine auch WFT DeepSea heißt |bla:
Nur das da noch Rainer Korn im Namen mit drin steht


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Warum nicht  Nur warum so eine teure Inliner?! In der Gewichtsklasse sehe
> ich keine Notwendigkeit für irgend welche technischen Raffinessen.
> 
> Hab mir eine Little Big Game Rute von Spro dran gebastelt und viel Spaß mit der Combo gehabt. Für Rute und Rolle hab ich vorletztes Jahr auf der Pferd und Jagd 100€ hin gelegt.




Uh, ich glaube, ich muss auf so ne Messe!!!

Wenn, dann eher ne 2,10m oder ne 2,40m Rute?
Und, ist die dann eher fürs Pilken oder Naturköderangeln geeignet?
Optimal wär Eine, die Beides einigermaßen kann...|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups, dann haben wir ja sauber aneinander vorbei geschrieben.
> Weil meine auch WFT DeepSea heißt |bla:
> Nur das da noch Reiner Korn im Namen mit drin steht



Ja, die, die du da hast, ist schon geil!:m
Nur, für's erste Mal Multirollenantesten bissel wild im Preis.|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nimm ruhig ne kurze, ich glaube meine Spro hat auch 2,10 müsste 
ich aber nochmal nachgucken. Ich mach da ehrlich gesagt nicht so einen Heckmeck draus.

Meine 30lb Rute ist schön straff ein dickes Handteil und einen guten Abstand 
Rolle zu Abschlusskappe so das man ermüdungsfrei Angeln kann.

Hab damit ab 250gr auswärts gepilkt und bis zu 1,2KG Blei für Naturköder gekrant.

Hier im Rutenhalter ganz links


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nimm ruhig ne kurze, ich glaube meine Spro hat auch 2,10 müsste
> ich aber nochmal nachgucken. Ich mach da ehrlich gesagt nicht so einen Heckmeck draus.
> 
> Meine 30lb Rute ist schön straff ein dickes Handteil und einen guten Abstand
> ...




Dann werd ich auch mal nach so ner Gerte gucken...

Herrje, ist echt noch Einiges was mit nach Norge muss!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Immer ruhig Blut, effektiv hab ich mit zwei Ruten gefischt, der oben beschriebenen 
und mit meiner Jerkrute. Okay die normale Ostseepilke und die Spinnrute waren 
auch mal im Einsatz  hätten aber auch zu hause bleiben können.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nimm ruhig ne kurze, ich glaube meine Spro hat auch 2,10 müsste
> ich aber nochmal nachgucken. Ich mach da ehrlich gesagt nicht so einen Heckmeck draus.
> 
> Meine 30lb Rute ist schön straff ein dickes Handteil und einen guten Abstand
> ...




Boah|bigeyes, sieht das nur so aus, oder hat die Rute wirklich so nen langen Griff über der Rolle?
Wenn, wieso???|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp ist ganz angenehm wenn man beim Pilken mal umgreifen kann.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Immer ruhig Blut, effektiv hab ich mit zwei Ruten gefischt, der oben beschriebenen
> und mit meiner Jerkrute. Okay die normale Ostseepilke und die Spinnrute waren
> auch mal im Einsatz  hätten aber auch zu hause bleiben können.




Na ja, ich mein weniger an Rutenwald, sondern eher Köderklimbim und Transportboxen...

Diese Coleman 65 Literbox hat's mir angetan!:q


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Herrje, ist echt noch Einiges was mit nach Norge muss!




Nur mal so am Rande.
Ich als absoluter Neuling hatte auch 5 Multis, 3 Statios und mind. 8 Ruten.
Jetzige Erkenntnis: 1ne Multi + eine Ersatz.
Der Rest bleibt dabei:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habe auch die Deep Sea fürs Grobe. Bei dem Einzug war es dann auch relativ einfach, die 500gr Pilker, wenn ich sie nicht versenkt hatte, wieder hochzuholen. Ich hab sie auch an ner 30lbs Rute hängen. Absolut keine Probleme mit dieser Rolle.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> wenn ich sie nicht versenkt hatte



War ja nicht allzu oft


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande.
> Ich als absoluter Neuling hatte auch 5 Multis, 3 Statios und mind. 8 Ruten.
> Jetzige Erkenntnis: 1ne Multi + eine Ersatz.
> Der Rest bleibt dabei:q:q:q



Oh ha!:q

Na ja, wir werden nur eine Multi und die Slammer als wüste Waffen mitnehmen... + die dazugehörigen Ruten.

Dann das normale Ostseegeschirr und die Mefoausrüstung.

Hoffe das langt!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich habe auch die Deep Sea fürs Grobe. Bei dem Einzug war es dann auch relativ einfach, die 500gr Pilker, wenn ich sie nicht versenkt hatte, wieder hochzuholen. Ich hab sie auch an ner 30lbs Rute hängen. Absolut keine Probleme mit dieser Rolle.#6




Moin Uwe!#h

Du hast auch die Deep Sea, die Kai hat, oder?
Die wird's dann bei mir auch werden!

Welche 30lbs Rute fischst du?


----------



## Yupii (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, rechts auf dem Bild ist meine Deep Sea. Sie hängt an einer DAM Steel Power, die ich kurz vorher günstig bei Askari in Hannover geschossen hatte ( ca. 25 Euronen ) und reicht mir bei einmal im Jahr Norwegen  vollkommen für die schweren Geschütze aus. 
@ Kai das war die kurze Ausfahrt , wo Du vorne und hinten Übelkeit hattest:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man beachte auf dem Bild: von wegen nur zwei Ruten Onkel Kai
Ich bin derjenige, der so genügsam war und nur zwei Ruten dabei hatte (zumindest bei der Fahrt) das andere ist mein Charisma mit ner 7500er Blue Arc.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ja, rechts auf dem Bild ist meine Deep Sea. Sie hängt an einer DAM Steel Power, die ich kurz vorher günstig bei Askari in Hannover geschossen hatte ( ca. 25 Euronen ) und reicht mir bei einmal im Jahr Norwegen  vollkommen für die schweren Geschütze aus.
> @ Kai das war die kurze Ausfahrt , wo Du vorne und hinten Übelkeit hattest:q:q:q




Uargh!|bigeyes

Vorne und hinten Übelkeit hört sich gar nicht soooo prickelnd an!!!|rolleyes
Sowas brauch ich da nicht unbedingt!

Ende des Monats werd ich mal zu nem großen Angelhöker bei uns in der Nähe fahren und mal gucken, welche Rute dann mit will...


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kurzer,
lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen,dachte schon du hättest dich zurück gezogen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh ja hmm der Hühnersalat :q Da konnte das Boot mal zeigen wie 
schnell es fahren kann um mich noch zeitig auf den Pott zu bringen 

Ich hab hier noch ein nettes Bild von meiner Combo,





Im Hintergrund dümpeln übrigens Knute, Sunny und der Pilkerknecht rum


----------



## Yupii (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nix da rumdümpeln. Der Pilkermassenvernichter versenkt da ausnahmsweise einen Gummifisch ( Das geht, ich habe es zweimal geschafft:q:q)


----------



## celler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie hats auf eurer letzten tour fangtechnisch eigentlich ausgesehen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Kurzer,
> lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen,dachte schon du hättest dich zurück gezogen.




Hey ho!#h

Nee, hab nur mal bissele Pause gebraucht...:q

Werd aber jetzt hier wieder etwas mehr mitmischen.|bla::m


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> nix da rumdümpeln. Der Pilkermassenvernichter versenkt da ausnahmsweise einen Gummifisch ( Das geht, ich habe es zweimal geschafft:q:q)



Na, die Dinger zu versenken ist doch auch nicht wirklich schwierig...#c

Ich versenke Meine immer in Dorschmäulern!

Und zauber die dann spektakulär wieder raus!
Ein gewisser Peter hat mich dabei sogar schon mal beobachtet.|bigeyes


----------



## Yupii (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich versenke Meine immer in Dorschmäulern!
> 
> |bigeyes


das ist viel zu einfach. Ich schaffe es, diese Dinger auf dem Meeresboden zu versenken:q


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> das ist viel zu einfach. Ich schaffe es, diese Dinger auf dem Meeresboden zu versenken:q



Frag mal Sutje, der schafft das sogar, die wieder hoch zu holen. Komplett mit Angel und Rolle dran. Nur der Angler dazu hat gefehlt:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sry Leute aber die Taktfrequenz die Uwe da an den Tag legt toppt Ihr nicht zusammen :q

Schneller ist nur noch die Pilkerkiste direkt am Steg ins Wasser zu kippen


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Frag mal Sutje, der schafft das sogar, die wieder hoch zu holen. Komplett mit Angel und Rolle dran. Nur der Angler dazu hat gefehlt:m




Hätte mir schon gereicht,wenn ich noch den Stifel gefangen hätte.Dann wäre ich gleich in den Salon gegangen,denn so oft wie wir über die Stelle gedriftet sind,was hätte noch alles hoch kommen können.#t

Kannst du das Bild dazu noch mal reinstellen,ich hab es irgendwie bei mir gelöscht?


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Kannst du das Bild dazu noch mal reinstellen,ich hab es irgendwie bei mir gelöscht?



Geht leider nicht, da im im Moment meinen Notrechner benutze.
Werde aber mal versuchen, den Link zu finden :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Werde aber mal versuchen, den Link zu finden :q




Oha,....


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @
> Langt für DS-Barscheln ne Rute mit 12g Wg?
> Wie sähe es am 24/25ten Januar bei euch aus?
> 
> ...


 

Nu die einzig wahre Antwort...seht zu das ihr euch hier hoch macht, wir kriegen das schon hin


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> wir kriegen das schon hin



genau #6 und für die Kiezkneipptour wüßte ich auch schon was .....:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dabei Dabei


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Will mit


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das ist doch mal ein Dingen...:vik:

MFT goes Kneipkur in HH!#6

So Kneipkuren sollen ja total gesund sein!:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> So Kneipkuren sollen ja total gesund sein



mit jedeM Liter wird's gesünder.....:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moijn" gerufen!#h

Pfui, man ist so garstig kaltes Wetter gar nicht mehr gewöhnt nach den letzten Lutschiwintern...

Wär eben beinahe im Auto erfroren! |rolleyes
Dabei sind's bei uns ja "nur" -13 °C. #c

Um Dresden rum sollen es ja sogar nochmal 11 °C kälter sein!|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da muß was passiert sein

Irgendwie hat sich Italien nach HH verzogen...

-8 Grad hier = sauwarm...ich stell mit gleich nen Liegestuhl auf'n Balkon |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Da muß was passiert sein
> 
> Irgendwie hat sich Italien nach HH verzogen...
> 
> -8 Grad hier = sauwarm...ich stell mir gleich nen Liegestuhl auf'n Balkon |supergri




Wirklich mildes Klima, da oben bei euch!!!:q

Pass ja auf, dass du keinen Hitzschlag bekommst...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

-11 halten sich hier verdächtig lange! Aber ich find es klasse! Mal wieder richtig Winter :q


----------



## djoerni (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal kurzes moin aus der kälte!


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Pass ja auf, dass du keinen Hitzschlag bekommst.


wird nix werden mit Balkonien...
kann grad die Badehose nicht finden...:c


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen #h

-8,5 Grad hier. Aber ich brauch/darf ja nicht raus. Also gefühlte +21 Grad


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie wäre es mit FKK in HH/Niendorf 
Wir sind ja zum Glück weit genug weg...


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ T_N



> Wie wäre es mit FKK in HH/Niendorf



Das wiederum möchte ich dem gegenüberliegenden "altenDamenstift" nicht antun...könnte eine plötzlich aufkommende Herzkasperwelle verursachen..|supergri


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Das wiederum möchte ich dem gegenüberliegenden "altenDamenstift" nicht antun...könnte eine plötzlich aufkommende Herzkasperwelle verursachen..|supergri



Ursache für die Herzkasper: Übertriebene und enttäuschte Erwartungshaltung


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin an die FKK Bande 


und tschüß bis heute abend #g
Chris


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Sabberohr


> Übertriebene und enttäuschte Erwartungshaltun



Nicht meine Schuld, wenn die nur von KLEINKRAM träumen :q


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Sabberohr
> 
> 
> Nicht meine Schuld, wenn die nur von KLEINKRAM träumen :q



Eben, erst denken die, Am Körper des Mannes, erkennt man den Johannes.:q

Und dann kommt FKK
FischKooppsKeule#h:q


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen,

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzukommen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143968

Werde aber schon Freitag vor Ort sein und ne Runde vorkuttern|supergri


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> ...



Lust schon, aber keine Gelegenheit 

Da ich das WE davor gerade aus Norge zurück komme  würde ich die dunkelrote Karte zu Hause bekommen.

Aber nett Günni, das Du an uns gedacht hast.
Vlt. beim nächsten Mal.:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all!#h

Hier ist ja im Moment mal gar nix los.|bigeyes
Alle eingefroren???

Bei uns war's heut Nacht grimmige - 17,5 °C!


@ Günni,

Liz und ich sind, wenn's zeitlich passt, auf jeden Fall mit dabei!
Zwei gute Freunde eventuell ebenfalls...|supergri
Obwohl ich eigentlich eher auf ne 3 Tagestour a la Seho Bock hätte!
Doch|wavey:, so'n Langtörn mit der Karo ist ja bestimmt auch schon was!


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,
solch eine Tour macht schon Spass, aber ich komme auch erst eine Woche vorher aus Norwegen zurück. Dat würde Ärger mit der Regierung geben|smash:|smash:


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist von euch schon mal jemand mit dem Kleinkutter vom Anglertreff Neustadt  losgewesen? Mit vieviel Leutchen kann man da noch bequem angeln?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber keine Gelegenheit
> 
> Da ich das WE davor gerade aus Norge zurück komme  würde ich die dunkelrote Karte zu Hause bekommen.
> 
> ...




Oh Shit!!!#q#q#q

Irgendwie war ich da mit meiner Planung nen Monat weiter...|rolleyes
Also wird das dann bei uns wahrscheinlich auch nüx!

Dann doch lieber im August auf ne Mehrtagestour.


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ist von euch schon mal jemand mit dem Kleinkutter vom Anglertreff Neustadt  losgewesen? Mit vieviel Leutchen kann man da noch bequem angeln?



Bequem: 2
Noch gut: 3

Ansonsten: Gute Boote, alle Sicherheitseinrichtungen OnBoard.
Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich meine nicht die Rasenmäher, sondern den Kutter


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Yupii

Hab das Teil schon live gesehen, ich würde sagen bequem 5 gut 6


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich meine nicht die Rasenmäher, sondern den Kutter



Wer lesen kann ist klar in Vorteil #q#q#q

Ganz bequem mit sechs Leuten (inclusive skipper)
Falls es die Wetterverhältinsse zulassen, 2 Mann mehr, die bei Drift auf dem Vordeck stehen.
Würde ich persöhnlich aber nicht machen. Also sechs People.


P.S. Nachtrag:
Guck Dir Mal den Avatar von Hornhechteutin an, das bild hab ich vom Vordeck geknippst....


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> moinsen,
> solch eine Tour macht schon Spass, aber ich komme auch erst eine Woche vorher aus Norwegen zurück. Dat würde Ärger mit der Regierung geben|smash:|smash:




Moin Uwe!

Dann hast du ja das gleiche Problem, wie wir! :m
Bei mir ist meine Regierung zwar mit dabei und würde garantiert auch mit auf die Karo kommen...

Doch dann würde die alleroberste Heeresführung zu Hause am Rad drehen!!!:r
Und mit der dürfen wir es uns auf gar keinen Fall verscherzen.
Jedenfalls so lange, bis unsre beiden Buben noch im nichtkutterbaren Alter sind.|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bist Du schon mal mit so einem Teil gefahren? Ist ja schon etwas unhandlicher als die Kleinboote. Aber beim Fahren können wir uns ja abwechseln, damit ich auch so perfekt wie beim Pilkerangeln werde.
Vorher wird zum Üben Dein Boot herhalten|supergri


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ yuppi
verzeih es dem Tom! ist ein bißchen kalt da draußen|supergri
frag mal hornhechteutin. der steuert das ding öfter mal für touris! glaube aber max. 6 Personen. also 5 Leute angeln, einer steuert den Kahn.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar in Vorteil #q#q#q
> 
> Ganz bequem mit sechs Leuten (inclusive skipper)
> Falls es die Wetterverhältinsse zulassen, 2 Mann mehr, die bei Drift auf dem Vordeck stehen.
> ...




Gut, wann fahren wir???#c

Liz und ich sind auf jeden Fall dabei...
So ne schöne Sommertour damit wär bestimmt richtig gut!


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Doch dann würde die alleroberste Heeresführung zu Hause am Rad drehen!!!:r
> Und mit der dürfen wir es uns auf gar keinen Fall verscherzen.
> Jedenfalls so lange, bis unsre beiden Buben noch im nichtkutterbaren Alter sind.|rolleyes



Meine Chefin hat absolut nix fürs Angeln übrig, aber sie lässt mich ab und zu gewähren Und in ca. 2 Jahren wird mein großer Enkel soweit sein, dass er mit Opa mit nem Kleinboot zum Angeln fährt. Dann kann sich mein Schwiegersohn auch herausreden, dass er auf uns aufpassen will und unbedingt mit los muss


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @ yuppi
> verzeih es dem Tom! ist ein bißchen kalt da draußen|supergri



Samma, wissdu Haue haben??|krach:

Hab mich doch schon Korrektiert|supergri


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und ich war zu langsam|supergri


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was macht dein ohr? gehts wieder oder immer noch schmerzen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Meine Chefin hat absolut nix fürs Angeln übrig, aber sie lässt mich ab und zu gewähren Und in ca. 2 Jahren wird mein großer Enkel soweit sein, dass er mit Opa mit nem Kleinboot zum Angeln fährt. Dann kann sich mein Schwiegersohn auch herausreden, dass er auf uns aufpassen will und unbedingt mit los muss




Ja, ich denke in zwei bis drei Jahren fängt bei uns auch endlich die Zeit an, dass wir die Jungs mitnehmen können...
Dann wird's so richtig schön!!!


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist eigentlich irgendwer am sonntag anner küste? habe da so ein leichtes jucken...


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> was macht dein ohr? gehts wieder oder immer noch schmerzen?



Schmerzen sind weg, bin aber immer noch ne fast taube Nuß
Aber Besserung ist in Sicht:vik:


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ist eigentlich irgendwer am sonntag anner küste? habe da so ein leichtes jucken...


ist es das gleiche Jucken, dass Du an der Mautstation hinterm Hitratunnel hattest


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke in zwei bis drei Jahren fängt bei uns auch endlich die Zeit an, dass wir die Jungs mitnehmen können...
> Dann wird's so richtig schön!!!


So sehe ich das auch. Dann wird bald auch der Kleine aufschreien, wenn sein großer Bruder angeln geht


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin aber immer noch ne fast taube Nuß

ohne kommentar...|sagnix


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke in zwei bis drei Jahren fängt bei uns auch endlich die Zeit an, dass wir die Jungs mitnehmen können...
> Dann wird's so richtig schön!!!



Und dann meinen Zwerg dazu, dann ist das Chaos perfekt 

http://img355.*ih.us/img355/9193/1002238kf8.jpg


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ist es das gleiche Jucken, dass Du an der Mautstation hinterm Hitratunnel hattest



so ähnlich! hat aber dieses mal wirklich was mit fische fangen zu tun, und nicht mit kleinen, leckeren norwegerinnen näch kai???|uhoh::k


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So bin wieder da, musst mich mal kurz im Schnee wälzen um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dann meinen Zwerg dazu, dann ist das Chaos perfekt
> 
> http://img355.*ih.us/img355/9193/1002238kf8.jpg




Womit dann der Kleinkutter aus Neustadt schon ausgebucht wäre...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich verstehen. hätten sie doch fotographieren sollen:l


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So bin wieder da, musst mich mal kurz im Schnee wälzen um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen :q




|bigeyes|bigeyes WOW |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes WOW |bigeyes|bigeyes



du hast die kleine geldabzocktante nachm hitratunnel auch nicht gesehen. der hätten wir alles was wir hatten gegeben wenn sie gewollt hätte...sabber|supergri


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> du hast die kleine geldabzocktante nachm hitratunnel auch nicht gesehen. der hätten wir alles was wir hatten gegeben wenn sie gewollt hätte...sabber|supergri




Wie jetzt, auch die Red Arc???|bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab ja gesagt, lass uns nochmal durch den Tunnel fahren aber nööö....


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Übrigen, Dirk

Das Bild stammt aus Norge, So ungefähr (bis auf die Rute) werde ich dieses mal wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## knutemann (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, auch die Red Arc???|bigeyes


Der hätte ihr auch zehn gegeben


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin auch von mir...

jaja,der böse zoll ;-)


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Der hätte ihr auch zehn gegeben



Muß ja ne heiße Muscxxie gewesen sein


----------



## knutemann (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die war so heiß, die brannte schon:l


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Übrigen, Dirk
> 
> Das Bild stammt aus Norge, So ungefähr (bis auf die Rute) werde ich dieses mal wieder mitnehmen.



Na ja, gibs zu, die Rute hast du deinem Sohnemann auch nur gegeben, um ihn müde zu machen...

So zwei Automatikschwimmwesten brauchen wir auch noch!

Gibbet ja bestimmt auch für digge Männer, oder?|rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was denn hier los?

Habt ihr alle Schneefrei#c

Wir haben bis auf weiteres erst mal frei auf der Baustelle:m

Nur schade jetzt wo ich frei habe geht nix mit angeln da alles gefroren ist#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Was denn hier los?
> 
> Habt ihr alle Schneefrei#c
> 
> ...




Geh doch Eisangeln!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Geh doch Eisangeln!



Nee nee da brech ich mir nach her noch den Bohrer ab|bigeyes


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Der hätte ihr auch zehn gegeben


aber vor der jungen Dame bei der Rückfahrt hätte Kleinköhler-Kalle auch nicht zurückgeschreckt


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

den musst du nur gerade aufsetzen. dann dreht der sich fast von ganz alleine rein:m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> den musst du nur gerade aufsetzen. dann dreht der sich fast von ganz alleine rein:m



Beim drehen wird mir immer so Schwindelig im Kopp|uhoh:


----------



## Honeyball (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nicht, dass Ihr denkt, ich wär nicht da...|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Macht ruhig weiter so...:m


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> aber vor der jungen Dame bei der Rückfahrt hätte Kleinköhler-Kalle auch nicht zurückgeschreckt



hallo??? zerstöre nicht mein bild von norge und seinen hübschen frauen!!!


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nicht, dass Ihr denkt, ich wär nicht da...|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Macht ruhig weiter so...:m



Huch, hab ich mich erschreckt#t, erst mal die letzten Beiträge nachgelesen;+


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin gesagt...#h

@ djoerni


> und seinen hübschen frauen!!!



|kopfkrat seit wann weist du was hübsche frauen sind |kopfkrat................................|supergri....:m


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Moin gesagt...#h
> 
> ...



richtig, bei ihm muss sich ja alles vorsehen, was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nicht, dass Ihr denkt, ich wär nicht da...|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Macht ruhig weiter so...:m



booh, Herr Mielke|supergri|supergri, ähh der Ferkelfahnder hat auch kein zuhause


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nana nu lass mal Jörni in Ruhe, die Schokos hat 
der ja ganz Gentleman like für jemand anders überlassen


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ djoerni
> 
> 
> |kopfkrat seit wann weist du was hübsche frauen sind |kopfkrat................................|supergri....:m



das nehm ich dann mal persönlich, näch!!!:q warum bist du eigentlich nicht beim angeln? 

@kai
eben!


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ djoerni


> warum bist du eigentlich nicht beim angeln?



weil ich mich grad um was schönes kümmern muß :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!


Wie angelt ihr denn überhaupt bei euch???

Da frieren doch sofort Schnur und Ringe ein. Oder wie macht ihr das? |kopfkrat

Ich würd auch gern ma wieder los, aber der Gedanke hat mich bisher immer abgehalten.

LG,

Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai!

Dieses hässliche Plong Geräusch beim Auswerfen hält mich im Moment noch von Wasser ab 
Und jetzt zwischen den Schollen an der Weser zu angeln ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.

Da hilft nur aufs Wochenende warten und dann den großen Salzsee unsicher zu machen :q


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

rrrrrrichtich!!!! was wollen wir denn tun?


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ djoerni
> 
> 
> weil ich mich grad um was schönes kümmern muß :q



seit wann gibts denn aufm kiez internet???


duck und wech....


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ djoerni
> 
> 
> weil ich mich grad um was schönes kümmern muß :q




Moin Micha!

Sach jetzt aber bitte nicht, dass das, was du da grad machst, auch nach Fisch riecht...


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Jörn

Das kommt ganz darauf an was Du mir heute Abend meldest


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

könnte dir auch schon gleich was melden, aber das lass ich lieber|krach:


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> auch nach Fisch riecht..



na klar.......und auch noch legga dazu :q

= Barschfiletspießchen #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ djoerni


> seit wann gibts denn aufm kiez internet???



noch nix von Wander Pc gehört....:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> 
> na klar.......und auch noch legga dazu :q
> ...




Oh, das gibbet bei uns morgen auch.
Allerdings mit Hamburgzander...


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mft-d



> Allerdings mit Hamburgzander



wie dekadent ist das denn.....


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ mft-d
> 
> 
> 
> wie dekadent ist das denn.....




Hmmm legger schlabber sabber ist das!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Bertl (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey hallo,

ich wünsche allen im MFT mal eine schönes, erfolgreiches und gesundes Jahr 2009!!! 

#6


Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Bertl schrieb:


> Hey hallo,
> 
> ich wünsche allen im MFT mal eine schönes, erfolgreiches und gesundes Jahr 2009!!!
> 
> ...




Hallöle ins Schwabenland!|wavey:

Dir natürlich auch ein tolles Jahr 2009.:m

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja die eine oder andere gemeinsame Tour hin dies Jahr.

Im Sommer kommste aber auf jeden Fall mal hoch, zum Saiblingsangeln...


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Im Sommer kommste aber auf jeden Fall mal *hoch*, zum Saiblingsangeln...



Das Du als Norditaliener mal von hoch fahren 
sprechen kannst bricht mir das Herz :q


----------



## Bertl (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das will ich doch schwer hoffen, dass das klappt. Nur die Dorsche sollten sich mal am Riemen reissen und sich fleissig vermehren.

Das mit dem Saiblingsangeln klingt auch nicht schlecht :m


Aber grüße in`s Schwabenländle???|kopfkrat


Bin doch in Hessen, seit 01.01. sogar vertraglich (somit hatte ich gestern KEINEN Feiertag, verdammt. |bigeyes

Geh jetzt erst mal schön was Mittagessen

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das Du als Norditaliener mal von hoch fahren
> sprechen kannst bricht mir das Herz :q




Du krummer Hund!|splat2:

Hast wohl immer noch nicht geschnallt, dass ich aus der Mitte unseres Landes komme...|gr:

Und aus der Mitte kommt nur Gutes!

Siehe: Die goldene Mitte, Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss, etc etc 

Wird Zeit, dass du auch mal wieder vorbeikommst!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Bertl schrieb:


> Bin doch in Hessen, seit 01.01. sogar vertraglich (somit hatte ich gestern KEINEN Feiertag, verdammt. |bigeyes





Na, dann isses ja noch kürzer bis zu uns!
Ist doch prima!!!#6


Guten Hunger


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Dirk, die Family ist auch schon am kratzen :q
Ich denke Ostern ist eine passende Gelegenheit meine 
Italienisch Kenntnisse wieder etwas auf zu frischen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ja Dirk, die Family ist auch schon am kratzen :q
> Ich denke Ostern ist eine passende Gelegenheit meine
> Italienisch Kenntnisse wieder etwas auf zu frischen!




Dann mok dat mol!:m

Bis dahin sollten meine Fische auch wieder aufgetaut sein...|kopfkrat

Hoffe da geht alles gut!
War schon seit Anfang der Kälte nicht mehr am Weiher.
Hab schon ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## goeddoek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fröhliches Moin in die Runde |wavey:


Sagt mal Jungs, wisst ihr, was mit "meim Ralfi" ( MFT-Ralf ) los ist ?
Hab schon ein paar Tage nichts von ihm gelesen. Ist doch wohl nicht krank, der Gute ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Fröhliches Moin in die Runde |wavey:
> 
> 
> Sagt mal Jungs, wisst ihr, was mit "meim Ralfi" ( MFT-Ralf ) los ist ?
> Hab schon ein paar Tage nichts von ihm gelesen. Ist doch wohl nicht krank, der Gute ?



Ralfi an Lolland,

neeee, bin nicht krank. 
Hab momentan beruflich viel umme Ohren.
Bin aber trotzdem bei der Angel-Terminplanung. Januar und Februar sind schon fast dicht.
Ende März geht's für 4 Tage nach Wismar (Jonas und Olli machen ihren Fischereischein in einem Wochenendlehrgang).
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich bis März jedes 2te Wochenende Rufdienst habe. Muss ja Geld reinkommen, für die anstehenden Angeltouren.
Hoffe das ich noch einen Lolland Blitzurlaub, im Februar, hinkriege.
Gruß an Regina.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aaaah - die Sonne geht auf |wavey:

Freut mich, dass alles bei Dir zum Besten ist :m
Blitzbesuch wird dann also eher spontan sein, oder ?
Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, ob wir vielleicht im Februar schon mal ein "Plattfischanangeln" als Gruppe auf der MS Hanne machen sollten


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal Georg, ist die MS Hanne nen Kudder oder ein Kleinboot? Wollte evtl. mal auf Lolland n bißchen Mefos jagen. Da passt ne bootstour natürlich super.


----------



## goeddoek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörn |wavey:


Die Hanne ist ein Kutter - ein schöner dazu :q  Zum Meerforellenangeln nehm ich ( wenn ich nicht direkt von der Küste fische ) die sportlicheren Varianten wie BB und Kayak. Obwohl Meerforellen als "Beifänge" auf der Hanne durchaus vorkommen.

Du kannst mir aber gerne mal schreiben, was genau Dir vorschwebt. Ich bin Dir gerne behilflich :m


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin georg!

ich meinte mit mefofischen eigentlich vom strand, und wenns auf platte gehen soll, passt mir das mit dem kutter eben recht gut in den plan. dann lohnt sich so eine tour wenigstens!


----------



## goeddoek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach soooo - weißt doch, dass ich Ostfriese bin 

Also Platte angeln und 'ne Tour mit dem Onkel auf Meerforellen ?
Das könnt' mir gefallen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ach soooo - weißt doch, dass ich Ostfriese bin
> 
> Also Platte angeln und 'ne Tour mit dem Onkel auf Meerforellen ?
> Das könnt' mir gefallen :m




Ähm, wann denn???

Wenn's zeitlich passt, dann 2 x dabei!:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

kleine Eiszeit in Hamburg, |bigeyes du hier *16632*


----------



## Ute (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieht schick aus. #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Bilder Koopp!


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin |wavey:



> Sieht schick aus.



Stimmt, aber die Angelei kommt da zu kurz....


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
wann ist eigentlich Ende dieser Schweinekälte #c zum Glück nur -5 Grad #d


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> wann ist eigentlich Ende dieser Schweinekälte



Wat bist du denn für'n Weichbubi :q

Da muß noch mehr von kommen, ich will endlich mal wieder zum Eisangeln #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Ist doch schon "wärmer" geworden. Tagsüber ist hier Tauwetter nur Abends/Nachts zieht es an.


----------



## nemles (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Ist doch schon "wärmer" geworden. Tagsüber ist hier Tauwetter nur Abends/Nachts zieht es an.



Den Trend kann ich hier nicht sehen... Gestern morgen -5 heute -6. 
Brhhh:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Ja, bei uns ist's auch wieder bissel milder geworden...:q

Tagsüber nur noch um die - 6°C und nachts etwa - 11°C! 


Der Sommer rückt näher!!!:vik:


----------



## nemles (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr |kopfkrat

Heute früh hatten wir -6,  jetzt sind es -8 #t


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo ihr meeresangler...
hab da mal ne frage will mit der ms forelle am 16.02..rausfahren und habe jetzt pilker mit gewichten von 125gr..und jigköpfe bis 160gr.. ist das aussreichend zu dieser zeit?? hab so kleine bedenken das ich lieber ein paar mit 200 -250gr schwere köder mitnehmen  soll vielleicht habt ihr ja erfahrung vor langeland zufischen danke euch schonmal !!


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr meeresangler...
> hab da mal ne frage will mit der ms forelle am 16.02..rausfahren und habe jetzt pilker mit gewichten von 125gr..und jigköpfe bis 160gr.. ist das aussreichend zu dieser zeit?? hab so kleine bedenken das ich lieber ein paar mit 200 -250gr schwere köder mitnehmen  soll vielleicht habt ihr ja erfahrung vor langeland zufischen danke euch schonmal !!




Na klasse!|rolleyes


Hallo erst mal!#h


Musst du unbedingt im Februar rausfahren???|uhoh:
Du weisst schon, dass die Dorsche dann gerade am ablaichen sind, oder?;+

Bist du unbedingt geil drauf, in ein Hochglanzangelheft mit ner diggen Dorschmutti zu kommen?

Isst du denn gerne Laich?:v
Soll ja geräuchert eine Köstlichkeit sein...#c

Oder willste die Muttis wieder zurücksetzen, weil du ja C&R'ser bist?


*Sorry, aber ich versteh es echt nicht!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:


*Ich bekomm langsam echt Puls!|splat:


----------



## celler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

pass auf das dir nicht der kopf abgerissen wird ;-)
du gehst in der laichzeit angeln,dat finden wir hier alle nicht so doll....

zu deiner frage,pilker bis 125 gramm und jigköpfe bis 90 gramm müssten reichen......


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr meeresangler...
> hab da mal ne frage will mit der ms forelle am 16.02..rausfahren und habe jetzt pilker mit gewichten von 125gr..und jigköpfe bis 160gr.. ist das aussreichend zu dieser zeit?? hab so kleine bedenken das ich lieber ein paar mit 200 -250gr schwere köder mitnehmen  soll vielleicht habt ihr ja erfahrung vor langeland zufischen danke euch schonmal !!



Da ist Laichzeit und die Forelle (was ich leider als einzigen Kritikpunkt an dem ansonsten echt spitzenmäßigen Kutter sehe) fährt zu dieser Zeit leider auch gezielt auf Laichdorsch.

*Jeder soll selbst wissen was er macht*, ich kann Dirk's Aufregung aber verstehen. Ich lehne das für mich persönlich auch ab, deswegen auch keinen Rat zu dem Thema von mir.

Kannst es Dir ja vielleicht mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, zu dem Thema Laichdorschangeln Pro und Kontra wurde im AB ja schon genug geschrieben, lasst uns dewegen jetzt nicht wieder ein Faß aufmachen.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau das dachte ich mir.... das thema wird ja immer ein streitpunktbleiben... aber ich liebe große fische und werde keinen vor den kopfschlagen ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> zu deiner frage,pilker bis 125 gramm und jigköpfe bis 90 gramm müssten reichen......




Ganz wichtig ist, wenn du im Februar fährst, dass du deine Pilker aufrüstest!!!

Tausch den einen Drilling des Pilkers gegen je oben und unten einen großen (10/0) Drilling!!!

So hast du dann allerbeste Chancen auf ne Laichmutti!

Denn so'n gerissener Fisch bringt doch erst einen so richtig guten Drill!!!

Ach und achte bitte drauf, dass du beim Foto schön den After zuhältst!

Nein, nicht Deinen, sondern den vom Fisch!!!


Alles erdenklich Gute wünsch ich dir!
Grüss den Laichdorschkapitän von mir und sag ihm, dass ich niemals nen Fuss auf seinen Kahn setzen werde!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

is ja lächerlich.... als ob nur der großdorsch ablaicht...und wenn du im sommer einen großen fischfängst kann er auch nie wieder laichen...jeder kleine dorsch wird auch eiskalt abgeschlagen obwohl er laicht...


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> is ja lächerlich.... als ob nur der großdorsch ablaicht...und wenn du im sommer einen großen fischfängst kann er auch nie wieder laichen...jeder kleine dorsch wird auch eiskalt abgeschlagen obwohl er laicht...




Gut, Meister!

Du bist ja der "fishingexpert" und musst es wissen...#6

Hau rein.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

is ja schön das euch soviel an der sache liegt aber ein gleich so zu kommen


----------



## celler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> is ja lächerlich.... als ob nur der großdorsch ablaicht...und wenn du im sommer einen großen fischfängst kann er auch nie wieder laichen...jeder kleine dorsch wird auch eiskalt abgeschlagen obwohl er laicht...


 

gerade mal bisschen länger als 1 monat hier und schon grosse sprüche reißen?
anhand deiner verwarnung kann man sich auch vorstellen was du für ein angler bist.
dir würde ich den fisch höchst persönlich an board aus der hand nehmen und ihn samt deiner angelklamotten wieder zurück ins wasser schmeißen....
man,man du zeigst ja noch nicht mal verständniss dafür....
auf das du den dicksten "stein" fängst...

petri ach ne laich heil muss man ja sagen.........


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk 

Auch wenn es schwer fällt, immer schön ruhig Blut.

@ FishingExpert

Du solltest gemerkt haben das die Leute hier eine 
andere Einstellung haben. Also bitte keine Diskussion.

@ All

Jede Art der Laichdorschdiskussion wird hier kommentarlos gelöscht, 
dafür gibt es extra Threads! Da ging es bis jetzt sehr sachlich zu nur deshalb 
haben wir dieses jedes Jahr wiederkehrende Streitthema noch nicht geschlossen! noch...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139367&highlight=Laichdorsch

habe fertig....


----------



## nemles (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Jungs, mal alle ganz schnell wieder runterkommen.

An den fishingexpert87:

Wenn Du Dir etwas Mühe gegeben hättest und hier mal im Vorfeld mitgelesen, oder nachgelesen hättest, dürfte Dirk seine Reaktion für Dich nicht verwunderlich sein.

Keiner von uns ist auf Laichdorsch aus aber jeder von uns respektiert andere Meinungen. Jeder nach seiner Fasson.
Dir  Petri.

ABER: Ausgerechnet hier in diesem Trööt danach zu fragen grenzt ja wirklich schon an Frechheit und Provokation. Also zieh Dich schnell zurück und stelle die Frage später noch mal.
Und dann wird Dir auch geantwortet.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Grüss den Laichdorschkapitän von mir und sag ihm, dass ich niemals nen Fuss auf seinen Kahn setzen werde!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:



Schade eigentlich, ich hatte sehr gehofft irgend wann mal mit dir auf dem Deck der Forelle zu stehen und Nicht-Laichdorsche zu pumpen. 

Muß wohl der olle Chris herhalten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, ich hatte sehr gehofft irgend wann mal mit dir auf dem Deck der Forelle zu stehen und Nicht-Laichdorsche zu pumpen.
> 
> Muß wohl der olle Chris herhalten.




Sorry Kai!
Aber nicht in diesem Leben!!!#h

Auch wenn es ein schönes Schiff ist, doch ich fahr dann lieber ein paar Km weiter...
Da gibbet nämlich nen Kahn, mit dem *ich* einfach gerne mitfahre.

Können uns ja anschließend treffen und Party machen!:m


Und @ anderer Kai,

ich bin schon wieder ruhig!
Wofür gibts denn schliesslich ne I-Liste?


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut Großer! In Deinem Alter muss man schon ein bisschen auf seinen Blutdruck achten


----------



## nemles (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gut Großer! In Deinem Alter muss man schon ein bisschen auf seinen Blutdruck achten


|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gut Großer! In Deinem Alter muss man schon ein bisschen auf seinen Blutdruck achten




Stimmt, sagen meine Pfleger auch immer!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Sag mal war das nur Spaß oder kommt Ihr das WE 23/24 wirklich hier hoch?




Nee, wir kommen wirklich hoch!

Aber mehr zum shoppen und zum "kneipen"...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu ma runter mit dem Blutdruck.

Moinsen zusammen.......

hat jemand evtl. Interesse, von Freitag, 06.02. - Sonntag, 08.02. ein Wochenende auf Lolland, bei Georg, zu verbringen.
Geplant ist, Samstag eine Kuttertour auf Plattfische zu machen.
Muss aber noch mit dem Eigner abgeklärt werden.
Anreise  Freitag (Fähre Puttgarden-Rödby).
Freitags kann je nach Ankunft schon mal die Mefo Peitsche geschwungen werden, oder Hafen/Brandung unsicher gemacht werden.
Sonntags Rückreise.
Gemütliches Beisammensein am Freitag und Samstag ist gewährleistet (Vielleicht ist ja Grillwetter).
Maximale Teilnehmerzahl ist 11 Personen.
2x Übernachtung incl. Halbpension und Lunchpaket(ist praktisch Vollpension). 
Nen Kaffee und ein bißchen Kuchen soll es zwischendurch auch schon mal gegeben haben.
Samstag Kuttertour (wenn Kutter Termine frei hat)
Anteilmäßige Fährenkosten liegen im Bereich 20-25 Euro, bei Anreise mit Auto und 5 Personen. Die Teilnehmer müssten wir dann auf 2 Autos aufteilen.
Gesamtkosten belaufen sich auf ca. 160 Euronen.
Nur Angeln muss man dann noch selber.
Ist aber alles noch eine vorläufige Planung. Antwort des Eigners wird wohl heute abend eintrudeln.
Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Stimmt, sagen meine Pfleger auch immer!!!|rolleyes




Dat liegt aber wohl eher an den Viagra's.............


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nu ma runter mit dem Blutdruck.
> 
> Moinsen zusammen.......
> 
> ...





Moin Ralf,

wir würden echt gerne mitkommen.
Aber leider klappt das dieses Frühjahr nicht!:c

Den einzigen Termin, den ich jetzt schon weiss, ist vom 16-18ten April!
Dann geht's nämlich nach Laboe zum Geburtstagsangeln auf meinen Lieblingskutter...


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein schönes Schiff ist, doch ich fahr dann lieber ein paar Km weiter...
> Da gibbet nämlich nen Kahn, mit dem *ich* einfach gerne mitfahre.



Den mag ich auch, nur leider stört mich die Tatsache, daß der den Fisch nicht findet. |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Muß wohl der olle Chris herhalten.


 


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Den mag ich auch, nur leider stört mich die Tatsache, daß der den Fisch nicht findet. |rolleyes


 
...dann buch' ich am besten schonmal bei B für den 16.-18. April


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Den mag ich auch, nur leider stört mich die Tatsache, daß der den Fisch nicht findet. |rolleyes



Sorry, aber die Debatte finde ich mindestens genauso erquickend wie das Laichdorschthema...

Kann doch Jeder selbst entscheiden!

Hab ja auch extra in meinem Post das "ich" fett geschrieben, weil das eben meine Meinung ist.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass irgendwer mitkommen soll!


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Debatte finde ich mindestens genauso erquickend wie das Laichdorschthema...
> 
> Kann doch Jeder selbst entscheiden!
> 
> ...


 
ruhig brauner |pftroest: ist doch nur Spaß, kann natürlich  jeder für sich entscheiden #d:q:vik: ..wenn Du auf deiner Birthdaytour unbedingt dahin willst


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ruhig brauner |pftroest: ist doch nur Spaß, kann natürlich  jeder für sich entscheiden #d:q:vik: ..wenn Du auf deiner Birthdaytour unbedingt dahin willst




Dass ihr Einen aber auch immer ärgern müsst!#d


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Dass ihr Einen aber auch immer ärgern müsst!#d



:q Da mach ich mit  ist doch ein schönes Schiff :q sofern jemand anderes den Käpitän spielt  :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dass ihr Einen aber auch immer ärgern müsst!#d


 
...naja Dein Feuer war gerade so am abflauen, da musste schnell noch ein bischen Öl drauf :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, ich hatte sehr gehofft irgend wann mal mit dir auf dem Deck der Forelle zu stehen und Nicht-Laichdorsche zu pumpen.
> 
> Muß wohl der olle Chris herhalten.
> 
> *Mich könntest du da auch fragen!!!*




Moin in die Runde


----------



## djoerni (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal ein kurzes nabend in die runde!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Soooo nur noch ein paar Stunden dann ist Wochenende :q


----------



## dorschfinder (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin nur noch ein paar stunden, und ich stehe vor meinem neuen Projekt. Will mir ein neues Boot zum aufbauen holen
dorschfinder


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui, na dann mach doch mal ein paar Bilder für die daheim gebliebenen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
ich hab heute WE, muss Sa und So arbeiten


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C



> muss Sa und So arbeiten



ich auch :q

morgen ins Theater auf'n Kiez
und 
Sonntag, Barsche ärgern.........


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gerufen!#h

Ich muss dieses WE Skifahren und Wintergrillen...:q:q:q

Dazu noch die Biervorräte wegtrinken, damit ja nix schal wird!


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mft-d



> Dazu noch die Biervorräte wegtrinken, damit ja nix schal wird!



Teil 1 = super #6
Teil 2 = gibt nix schlimmeres 
....:q....:q....:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen gerufen!#h
> 
> Ich muss dieses WE Skifahren und Wintergrillen...:q:q:q
> 
> Dazu noch die Biervorräte wegtrinken, damit ja nix schal wird!


 
dat klingt aber stark nach kompliziertem Schlüsselbeinbruch, wir haben hier am übernächsten WE ein date, seht zu das ihr euch bei Skilaufen nichts längerfristiges wegholt


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> seht zu das ihr euch bei Skilaufen nichts längerfristiges wegholt



fischen kann man auch im sitzen...:k


----------



## dorschfinder (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hui, na dann mach doch mal ein paar Bilder für die daheim gebliebenen :q



moin, für die daheimgebliebene


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> fischen kann man auch im sitzen...:k


 
..jau und zum saufen schieben wir nen Rollstuhl übern Kiez ?!?? #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> dat klingt aber stark nach kompliziertem Schlüsselbeinbruch, wir haben hier am übernächsten WE ein date, seht zu das ihr euch bei Skilaufen nichts längerfristiges wegholt




Hey, keine Angst!

Ich fahre seit 25 Jahren Knochenbruchfrei!:q
Da passiert sooo schnell nix...#d

Außerdem fahren wir ja nicht in die Alpen sondern nur hier bei uns auf so nem kleinen Buckel.

Aber nach Hamburg würde ich notfalls auch noch im Rolli kommen.:vik:


Wie is denn nu eigentlich mit dem ollen Peter?
Hat der Kerl sich mal gemeldet, ob er auch mitkommt???

Und dieser Torsk aus NI könnte auch schön mit seiner Holden kommen.

Kneipkuren sollen nämlich erst so richtig gut sein, wenn man mit vielen Leuten ist!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



dorschfinder schrieb:


> moin, für die daheimgebliebene




Das macht die Daheimgebliebenen gaaaaaaar nicht neidisch...#d|uhoh:|uhoh:#d


Nee Mann, ohne Scheixx!

Geiles Boot! Immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!#6


----------



## dorschfinder (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schön, das freut mich. Ist aber noch einiges zu tun


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



dorschfinder schrieb:


> moin, für die daheimgebliebene


 
schickes Boot #6 dat wird bestimmt mal viel Spaß machen  



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie is denn nu eigentlich mit dem ollen Peter?
> Hat der Kerl sich mal gemeldet, ob er auch mitkommt???


 
..der ist fest eingeplant, ich glaub nicht das er sich so'ne nette Kneipkur entgehen lässt :q:q:q


----------



## dorschfinder (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, mach mich mal dann auf. Habe jetzt 1800km vor mir
schönes Wochenende
dorschfinder


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



dorschfinder schrieb:


> So, mach mich mal dann auf. Habe jetzt 1800km vor mir
> schönes Wochenende
> dorschfinder


 

oh 900km mit Boot dran :v


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui das kann mal ein ganz schickes Boot werden! Wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim 
restaurieren und danach viel viel schöne Jahre damit auf der Ostsee.

Fahr vorsichtig nach Karlsruhe


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Debatte finde ich mindestens genauso erquickend wie das Laichdorschthema...
> 
> Kann doch Jeder selbst entscheiden!
> 
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mönsch, Dirk, nu bleib aber mal geschmeidig! #d

Das sollte keine Diskussion werden, ich hab nur die letzten Male auf der L nicht so gut gefangen, that's all. Ich würde trotzdem gerne mitkommen, das war ja auch überhaupt nicht die Frage.

Du gehst ja ab wie ne Rakete. Hör mal, ich mag das Schiff genau so gern wie Du, das weisst Du doch. #c Wollte dich damit bestimmt nicht provozieren, ich kann ja nix dafür, daß die letzten 3x Male, wo ich mit dem Kutter draußen war so mies gefangen wurde. Wenn du da andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast ist ja gut.

Ich wußte nur nicht, daß du so krass "Anti-Forelle" bist, ich dachte du hättest selber auch mal in Erwägung gezogen, da mitzufahren (verkleidet und Inkognito natürlich |supergri).

Also dann werd ich diesen unsäglichen Kutter dir gegenüber nicht mehr erwähnen, ok? 



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> *Mich könntest du da auch fragen!!!*



Tatsache, Placido is ja auch noch da! |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Mönsch, Dirk, nu bleib aber mal geschmeidig! #d
> 
> ...





Laaaanger!#h

Sorry auch von mir!

Mein Tag gestern war irgendwie nicht so wirklich der Bringer.#d (Pretty Shitty)
Was sich dann im Endeffekt auf meine Laune ausgewirkt hat!|rolleyes

Ich weiss doch, dass du die LL auch magst.
Und mit dem fangen ist halt immer so ne Sache.#c

Klar, auf der einen Seite würde ich schon nach der Laichzeit gern mal mit B fahren. Er hat es ja wohl vom Fisch finden drauf wie kein Zweiter, das scheint unbestritten.
Doch irgendwie käm ich mir verlogen vor!|uhoh:

Aber wenn ihr mit dem mitfahrt, dann bucht auch einen Platz für Liz mit! Frauchen würde nämlich schon gern mal da mitfahren!:q

Den Namen des Schiffes kannst du ruhig weiter schreiben.
Ich les dann weg...:m


Noch mal Sorry für mein gestriges Dummgeblöke!!!#t


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Laaaanger!#h
> 
> Sorry auch von mir!
> 
> ...




Moin Dirk,

Na gottseidank. 
Ich dachte schon, auch Du wärst zyklischen, hormonellen Schwankungen ausgesetzt....:q:q:q
Viel Spaß bei Deinen/Euren Wochenendaktivitäten.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Noch mal Sorry für mein gestriges Dummgeblöke!!!#t



Das heißt dann wohl: Eier in der Hose haben #6

#r


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das heißt dann wohl: Eier in der Hose haben #6
> 
> #r



Moin Tom,

und zwar mindestens 3 Stück.........

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> Na gottseidank.
> Ich dachte schon, auch Du wärst zyklischen, hormonellen Schwankungen ausgesetzt....:q:q:q
> ...





Hey Ralf!|wavey:

Kopfmäßig ist das auch manchmal so bei mir!|uhoh:
Isse meine Grande Fehler!!!

Kann schlecht Dinge trennen...#t

Aber nachdem ich explodiert bin, dann kann ich auch genausoschnell wieder über mich und mein HB-Männchentum lachen!

Und entschuldigen kann ich mich auch ganz gut...:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> HB-Männchentum lachen!



HB-Männchen sind nur ich und Ralf! 

Na, dann bin ich beruhigt Dirk! #g
Bin manchmal auch recht launisch.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> HB-Männchen sind nur ich und Ralf!
> 
> Na, dann bin ich beruhigt Dirk! #g
> Bin manchmal auch recht launisch.




Dann wünsch ich Euch 2 ZICKEN mal ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß vom Original-HB-Männchen....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Kaum kommen die Jungs mal nicht ans Wasser gibt es Zickenalarm*


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> *Kaum kommen die Jungs mal nicht ans Wasser gibt es Zickenalarm*



Die zicken sich auch gegenseitig am Wasser an. Dat können die ab, und damit können die um.#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> *Kaum kommen die Jungs mal nicht ans Wasser gibt es Zickenalarm*




Moin Günni,

Liebe Grüße nach Essen.........#h#h#h#h

Die Zicken kriegen wir schnell wieder auf normales Niveau zurück, ansonsten gibbet beim nächsten MFT-Treffen kein Allohol.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso, gabs da welchen beim letzten Treffen ???#q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso, gabs da welchen beim letzten Treffen ???#q



Ohhhh, Scheixxe, ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass wir ja ein Treffen der bekannten MFT Anti-Alkoholiker hatten.
Kann mich auch an kein alkoholisches Getränk erinnern......



Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

hab mal die letzten Seiten aufgearbeitet und ich muß mal was los werden.

Punkt 1:

Wenn hier in HH irgendwelche Treffen veranstaltet werden,muß es nicht unbedingt sein,das man mich auf der arbeit anruft,denn man muß damit zu 99,9% davon ausgehen,das ich dabei bin.

Punkt 2:

Die verbale Inkontinenz von Dirk wird von mir geduldet,aber nicht akzeptiert,denn ich bin in der hinsicht genau so ein Hitzkopf.

Punkt 3:

Ralf,kannst du mir mal deine Tele Nr. schicken,wegen dem WE auf Lolland!!!!!!!!

Punkt 4:

Es kann auch mal der Mod_NI sich dazu durchringen und ein WE hier in HH zu verbringen. Ich kenn da ne Klasse Jugendherberge,von der hat man den Hafen voll im Blick.

Punkt 4:

Am morgigen Tag werden erstmal meine selbstgemachten Texas Rig Bleie ausgeworfen.

Punkt 5:

Ist ähnlich des Punktes 4,nur das ich da meine EX (r)auswerfe,wird schmutzig hier.

Punkt 6:

Chris meld dich mal.

Punkt 7:

Sonntag werden Stachler an der Pier liegen,sofern es das Eis zulässt.



Jetzt hab ich fertig und werde mich erstmal vor die Tür begeben,auf ein Bier und etwas Kubanisches.


ES IST WOCHENENDE und ich hab mich lange nicht mehr so gefreut,meinen Chef nicht sehen zu müssen,mal ganz zu schweigen von dem rest der STASI.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Punkt 1:
> 
> ...


 
Wünsche allen ein angenehmes WE, ich darf arbeiten :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin STASI Peter :q

Der Mod braucht keine Herberge, der pennt bei Mammi in
Wellingsbüttel oder wie der Stadtteil auch immer heißt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Der Mod braucht keine Herberge, der pennt bei Mammi in
> Wellingsbüttel oder wie der Stadtteil auch immer heißt...


 
egal wo der pennt  hauptsache dabei :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@WWKai
bist du auch dabei? Schlafplätze sind vorhanden bei Peter, mir oder Torsk_Ni Kais Mutter  :vik:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Günni,
> 
> Liebe Grüße nach Essen.........#h#h#h#h
> 
> ...




Danke für die Grüße:l


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich denn irgendwo einen groben Ablauf überlesen? wann wie was wo?
Bis jetzt sind ja nur so Bruchstücke rüber gekommen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab ich denn irgendwo einen groben Ablauf überlesen? wann wie was wo?


 
Der Plan ist Treffen am WE 24./25.01.09 in Hamburg:
Sa Vormittag Einkaufen (Gummitanke usw.)
Sa Mittag vorglühen
Sa Abend warmlaufen
Sa Nacht abstürzen
So Vormittag auskurieren
So Mittag im Hafen entäuscht feststellen, das Eisschollen das angeln unmöglich machen
So Nachmittag Abreise 

nur mal so grob dahin geschleudert :q

Nochmal schnell 'neTeilnehmerliste hinterher, bis jetzt gemeldet sind:
Liz
Dirk
Micha
Peter
Kai 
Kai 
Chris

mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein, wenn ich jmd. vergessen haben sollte, sag bescheid


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @WWKai
> bist du auch dabei? Schlafplätze sind vorhanden bei Peter, mir oder Torsk_Ni Kais Mutter  :vik:



Na sicher dat. :q

_Falls_ die "verbale Inkontinenz" (NICHT meine Worte!) das wirklich wahr machen will mit dem Abholen... :q

Ich hätt allerdings auch verdammt Bock auf Angeln, also würd ich sagen ihr besorgt erstmal so viele Heizstrahler wie ihr auftreiben könnt und wärmt den Hafen schon mal vor.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Na sicher dat. :q
> 
> _Falls_ die "verbale Inkontinenz" (NICHT meine Worte!) das wirklich wahr machen will mit dem Abholen... :q
> 
> Ich hätt allerdings auch verdammt Bock auf Angeln, also würd ich sagen ihr besorgt erstmal so viele Heizstrahler wie ihr auftreiben könnt und wärmt den Hafen schon mal vor.


 
Der verbal Inkontinator macht was er sagt #6

Bock auf angeln hät' ich auch, vlt sollten wir mal sehen wo wir Eisangeln können |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der Plan ist Treffen am WE 24./25.01.09 in Hamburg:
> 
> Ich bin schon da
> 
> ...




Hast fein gemacht


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der verbal Inkontinator macht was er sagt #6
> 
> Bock auf angeln hät' ich auch, vlt sollten wir mal sehen wo wir Eisangeln können |kopfkrat




Hab vorhin im Radio gehört,das der Maschsee bei Hannover zum Eislaufen freigegeben wurde,könnte doch Kai_NI mal klären ob es da auch was mit angeln ist.

Ich hab da auch noch mit Glück ein Teich/See hier im Alten Land an der Hand,ich Telenier morgen mal.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hast fein gemacht


 
Danke :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Peter
wo willst du denn hin? Für Gummifetischisten wie vI ist das doch das Paradies vorweggenohmen #c

Teich im alten Land wär genial, Hannover ist dann doch ein bischen weit


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der Plan ist Treffen am WE 24./25.01.09 in Hamburg:
> Sa Vormittag Einkaufen (Gummitanke usw.)
> Sa Mittag vorglühen
> Sa Abend warmlaufen
> ...


 
Auweia, was habt Ihr denn vor? Hört sich ja recht lustig an....#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Peter
> wo willst du denn hin? Für Gummifetischisten wie vI(was soll das heissen#c) ist das doch das Paradies vorweggenohmen #c
> 
> Teich im alten Land wär genial, Hannover ist dann doch ein bischen weit





So,eben schon mal mit nem Kumpel teleniert,das Eis hat 15cm und es wird dort am WE Eshockey gespielt,irgend so was wie,das eine Dorf gegen das andere.
Da steht wohl noch ne Rechung von vor vier Jahren offen.
Wenn ich morgen nicht zum angeln komm,dann werde ich mir wohl meine Hockeyschuhe,Schläger und Puk greifen und dort mal das Feld aufmischen.



Das soll  soviel heissen,das das angeln dort nicht klappen wird,da es wohl nur mit Vollpanzerung klappen würde,und der Totschläger müßte auch griffbereit sein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das soll  soviel heissen,das das angeln dort nicht klappen wird,da es wohl nur mit Vollpanzerung klappen würde,und der Totschläger müßte auch griffbereit sein.



Rechtzeitig beiseite springen und ins Eisloch fallen lassen. Olé! 

Mit Eishockeyausrüstung schwimmt es sich so bescheiden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Auweia, was habt Ihr denn vor? Hört sich ja recht lustig an....#6


 
vieleicht kriegen wir ja noch das ein oder andere Stück Kultur, o.ä. dazwischen, bist' dabei Carsten, wollen am Abend dann mal ein bischen übern Kiez ziehen



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das soll soviel heissen,das das angeln dort nicht klappen wird,da es wohl nur mit Vollpanzerung klappen würde,und der Totschläger müßte auch griffbereit sein.


 

Schade naja, aber viel Spaß beim Eishockey :m

achja: vI= verbal Inkontinator, diese Spezies zeichnet sich durch eine niedrige Reizschwelle beim Thema LD aus


----------



## djoerni (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Peter
> wo willst du denn hin? Für Gummifetischisten wie vI ist das doch das Paradies vorweggenohmen #c



@chris
kenne da noch einen anderen laden in hamburg. lager ist in der dehnhaide. da könnte man ja evtl. mal anklingeln und erst zur tanke und dann zu camo. denke dann sind di vI komplett fertig mit der welt:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all



> Nochmal schnell 'neTeilnehmerliste hinterher, bis jetzt gemeldet sind:
> Liz
> Dirk
> Micha
> ...



Kasi K.G. + MarkA werden auf dem Kiez dazu "stoßen" :q

und wegen der Angelei für morgen, werde ich nachher auf dem Weg zum Kiez mal |bigeyes....
Irgendwas, oder wo geht immer....#6


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all



> und wegen der Angelei für morgen



guckst du im MFT - F,  live Pic von eben |gr:


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## djoerni (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit!


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach in die Runde |wavey:

Sach ma Micha, wohnst Du da oben oder hast Du nen eigenen Kran?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube,der ist dort vorübergehend eingezogen


----------



## djoerni (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist doch viel zu hoch für ihn. von da aus müsste er ja mit ner multi fischen:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der Plan ist Treffen am WE 24./25.01.09 in Hamburg:
> Sa Vormittag Einkaufen (Gummitanke usw.)
> Sa Mittag vorglühen
> Sa Abend warmlaufen
> ...



Okay danke für die Info! Also beim Angeln wären wir 
dabei wenn das Eis sich bis dahin verkrümelt hat.


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all



> von da aus müsste er ja mit ner multi fischen


super Idee #6
nur das Problem ist, das ich keinen Trockenfisch mag..#d

und bei der Höhe bliebe das nicht aus |supergri


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @chris
> kenne da noch einen anderen laden in hamburg. lager ist in der dehnhaide. da könnte man ja evtl. mal anklingeln und erst zur tanke und dann zu camo. denke dann sind di vI komplett fertig mit der welt:q



Tach, tach!

Ich würd sonst viell. dem HAV-Shop nochmal nen Besuch abstatten. Hab da mal so ne Frage wg. Rollenreperatur... #q


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> und dann zu camo



Da sollte man aber vorher anrufen und ob die am Samstag arbeiten ???


----------



## djoerni (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

deswegen anklingeln...|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen......

Schönen Sonntag....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin in die Runde,

gleich wird erstmal das ein oder andere Eisloch gesucht.


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin |wavey:

@ MFT-S



> gleich wird erstmal das ein oder andere Eisloch gesucht.



Da wird sich schon was finden...

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/8679/hugesizemu3.jpg


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

gefunden haben wir eine fast Eisfreie Zone #6, nur leider keine Fische #d


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> gefunden haben wir eine fast Eisfreie Zone #6, nur leider keine Fische #d


 

Falls Du noch Eisfreie Zonen suchst..........so sah es heute dort aus. Leider hatte ich keine Rute dabei.#q Cormorane waren auch da, also war da wohl auch was zum "Naschen".|supergri

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/174/winter11012009010lm6.jpg


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Falls Du noch Eisfreie Zonen suchst..........so sah es heute dort aus. Leider hatte ich keine Rute dabei.#q Cormorane waren auch da, also war da wohl auch was zum "Naschen".|supergri
> 
> http://img171.*ih.us/img171/174/winter11012009010lm6.jpg


 
Aha, mein Lieblingsponton in Finkenwerder....

Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass da alles dicht ist, erstaunlich....#c

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte....:r


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Aha, mein Lieblingsponton in Finkenwerder....
> 
> Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass da alles dicht ist, erstaunlich....#c
> 
> Wenn ich das gewusst hätte....:r




Hätte ich hier auch ganz gerne|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

: Licht an :
Ich wollt' nur schnell mal moinmoin in die Runde werfen #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin chris.
gehts heut in hafen oder warum bist schon auf den beinen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> : Licht an :
> Ich wollt' nur schnell mal moinmoin in die Runde werfen #6
> 
> Gruß Chris



Auch schnell mal "Moinsen" gerufen!|wavey:

Wünsch euch allen einen Schnellrumgehmontag.

Heute Abend geht's dann bei uns Mondlichtschlittschuhlaufen...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Hui endlich wieder aufgetaut mönsch war das ne Nummer gestern :q


----------



## Honeyball (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hui endlich wieder aufgetaut mönsch war das ne Nummer gestern :q


|kopfkrat
Findest Du es angebracht, hier so intime Dinge aus Deinem Privatleben preis zu geben????
Ich setzt da mal "zur Sicherheit" ein kleines 











hinterher...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Aha, mein Lieblingsponton in Finkenwerder....
> 
> Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass da alles dicht ist, erstaunlich....#c
> 
> Wenn ich das gewusst hätte....:r


 
Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, das da nichts geht. Deswegen nur mir mit Digicam. Wollte eigentlich nur ein paar schöne Fotos vom vereisten Hafen machen. Aber mit Eis war da so gut wie garnichts....................

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/5870/winter11012009011am1.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ein Mist ! 
gestern zuerst nach Grömitz getrailert, dann weiter nach Grobro ...
aber gar nicht erst eingeslippt bei dem strammen Wind aus SW,
da waren die Schaumkronen schon gleich nach der Hafenausfahrt :c
und die letzten Tage haben sie sooooooooo fette Mefos gefangen :c


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Auch mal Moin gesagt...#h

@ Coasthunter

Nette Eisfreie Pic's, aber "Finke" ist gar nicht mein Revier  |uhoh:


@ HD

was man so hört.....Mefo's sollen fast überall gut gehen...???


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ob überall die Mefos beißen weiß ich nicht ... aber so einige Fangmeldung in Bereichen 70-80 cm sind mir schon zu Ohren gekommen ... |bla:


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Männer guckt mal auf den Tacho! Noch nicht mal Montag Mittag durch und Ihr redet
von Mefos... könnt Ihr das nicht auf frühstens Donnerstag Nachmittag verschieben :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> könnt Ihr das nicht auf frühstens Donnerstag Nachmittag verschieben



sabberst du etwa....:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur ein bisschen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend in die Runde!

@ FK

Die Sache mit Dennis hatte sich übrigens nach einer Email mit richtigem Anhang erledigt :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell einen schönen guten Abend gewünscht...#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ T_N


> Die Sache mit Dennis hatte sich übrigens nach einer Email mit richtigem Anhang erledigt



mein Langzeitgedächtnis läßt ........|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal Guuten gesagt #h

So, der verflixte, erste Arbeitstag nach über drei Wochen Pause/Zwangspause ist geschafft.:vik:

Ist doch erstaunlich, wie man erst ganz langsam und dann immer besser wieder in den Trott kommt|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auch mal Guuten gesagt #h
> 
> So, der verflixte, erste Arbeitstag nach über drei Wochen Pause/Zwangspause ist geschafft.:vik:
> 
> Ist doch erstaunlich, wie man erst ganz langsam und dann immer besser wieder in den Trott kommt|rolleyes




Hey Tom San!:m

Yo und wenn dann auf einmal die Zeit anfängt zu rasen, dann ist der Tag blitzeschnelle rum...|bigeyes:q#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Micha mein Kumpel vom Weihnachtszandern, der Aufseher... :q


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo und wenn dann auf einmal die Zeit anfängt zu rasen, dann ist der Tag blitzeschnelle rum...|bigeyes:q#6



Genau, geht bei mir immer so 16/17 Uhr los. Kaum ist Feierabend, fängt die blöde Uhr an zu rasen.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Auch mal Guuten gesagt #h
> 
> So, der verflixte, erste Arbeitstag nach über drei Wochen Pause/Zwangspause ist geschafft.:vik:
> 
> Ist doch erstaunlich, wie man erst ganz langsam und dann immer besser wieder in den Trott kommt|rolleyes



Musste das letzte Woche schon durchleben... 
Bei uns brummt schon wieder die Hütte :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> der Aufseher...


mir dämmerts....#6 .... prima


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist halt auch ne schwere Nummer wenn ein Schleswig Holsteiner, ein Hamburger 
und ein Niedersachse sich gegenseitig Papiere zeigen müssen...

Ich glaube mitunter hatten wir 10 verschiedene Dokumente in der Hand :q :q :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Ich glaube mitunter hatten wir 10 verschiedene Dokumente in der Hand



und ein einziges hätte gelangt


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui, hier ist ja nüx los...|bigeyes|rolleyes
Wo sind denn Alle???


Mal schnell "Moijn" gerufen|wavey: und euch Allen einen schönen Tag gewünscht!:m

Ich würd ja echt gern mal wieder angeln fahren...

doch leider fehlt mir die Zeit!


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch Moin gesagt...|wavey:

@ MFT-D

Zeit ist relativ.....:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Sind hier schwer am Schaffen, ich glaub ich brauch wieder Urlaub :q

Bis später


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Einsteinkoopp schrieb:


> Zeit ist relativ.....:q




Erzähl das mal meinem Chef, meinen Kindern und den dazugehörigen Babysittern!|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Erzähl das mal meinem Chef



Mach ich....


übrigens...so langsam scheint sich die Eislage zu verbessern...
Also, auf alle Fälle die Drop Shot Utensilien einpacken..:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Also, auf alle Fälle die Drop Shot Utensilien einpacken..:q




Da hab ich leider nix für!#d

Werd mal ne 2,1m Rute mit 12g Wg mitbringen, ne 2,7m mit 30g und meine Mefoflitsche...:q

Testköder muss ich mir wohl ausleihen!


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Werd mal ne 2,1m Rute mit 12g Wg mitbringen, ne 2,7m mit 30g



Das langt, über den Rest muß man nicht schnacken :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> 
> Das langt, über den Rest muß man nicht schnacken :q




Sehr schön!!!:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mit DS-Ködern kann ich dich totschmeissen!


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ WW



> Mit DS-Ködern kann ich dich totschmeissen!



:q Wer tot ist, kann nicht angeln


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ WW
> 
> 
> 
> :q Wer tot ist, kann nicht angeln



Stimmt, dann nehmen die ganzen Fische, die man zu Lebzeiten so getötet hat erstmal Rache. |bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

Nochmal die Teilnehmerliste für WE 24./25.01.. Bis jetzt gemeldet sind:
Liz
Dirk
Micha
Peter
Kai 
Kai 
Chris
KasiG (kommt später auf den Kiez)
MarkA (auch später auf'm Kiez)

Vieleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Ideen was wir vor der "Arbeit" am Samstag Abend machen


----------



## HD4ever (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nun geiern hier bestimmt alle auf das 20.000. posting ...


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> Vieleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Ideen was wir vor der "Arbeit" am Samstag Abend machen



fischen....:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-C
> 
> 
> fischen....:q


 
..das wär's doch :m hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so "warm" :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nun geiern hier bestimmt alle auf das 20.000. posting ...




|bigeyesSo ein Quatsch, hier geiert doch Keiner!|rolleyes


Außerdem ist 19999 ne viiiiel schönere Zahl! :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Obwohl so ne runde Summe auch was hat!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*20.000* in knapp 2 Jahren hat schon was :vik:

hab sie  #6

nachdem Tom die 10' praktisch geliefert bekommen hat, muß ich mir die 20' mal unter den Nagel reißen


----------



## Franky D (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal wieder moinsen sag
hey leute das ist 20.000postings das ist wirklich schon ne ordentliche nummer, na dann lasst uns mal weiter orentlic in die tasten hauen das da noch welche dazu kommen
ein stress ist das mit der schule und wenn dann noch das weibliche geschlecht dazu kommthat man echt keine zeit mehr für andere dinge aber das normalisiert sich mittlerweile wieder ein bisschen


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *20.000* in knapp 2 Jahren hat schon was :vik:
> 
> hab sie  #6
> 
> nachdem Tom die 10' praktisch geliefert bekommen hat, muß ich mir die 20' mal unter den Nagel reißen




Alter Trickser!!!:q


----------



## HD4ever (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Glückwunsch MFT !* :m​das kriegen die wenigstens trööts hin |rolleyes
wo treibt sich eigendlich der Andy rum ? #c
der muß doch mal einen ausgeben dafür :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Alter Trickser!!!:q


 
sorry mann  ...aber ich hatte gelauert und bin dann trotzdem zu spät gewesen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *Glückwunsch MFT !* :m​
> 
> 
> das kriegen die wenigstens trööts hin |rolleyes
> ...


 
naja hast ja fleisig mit gewirk, danke #6 

kommst Du am 24.01. nach HH da gibbet einen aus :m MFT-Teamparty auf'm Kiez :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sorry mann  ...aber ich hatte gelauert und bin dann trotzdem zu spät gewesen :q




Ich hab genauso gelauert!

Dann mit fairen Mitteln das 20 k Posting geschrieben.

Und anschließend löschst du eins deiner alten Posts, um dir die 20.000 auf die Fahne zu schreiben...|kopfkrat|bigeyes

Na ja, sollst es haben.:m

Ich hol mir dann die 30 k!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab genauso gelauert!
> 
> Dann mit fairen Mitteln das 20 k Posting geschrieben.
> 
> ...


 
Faire Mittel #c Doppelpostings sind auch nicht gerade die feine Art :m

Auf die nächsten 10.000 #g


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ..aber ich hatte gelauert und bin dann trotzdem zu spät gewesen



na das ist ja mal nix neues :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Auf die nächsten 10.000 #g




So isses!:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute

War mal eben durch den Freihafen,nach der Arbeit,das Eis löst sich und es soll sich in den nächsten Wochen auch so in etwa mit der Temperatur halten.


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-S


> War mal eben durch den Freihafen,nach der Arbeit,das Eis löst sich und es soll sich in den nächsten Wochen auch so in etwa mit der Temperatur halten.


habs heute schon über die Webcam gesehen.

Bin am Samstag am KK, das Endstück scheint schon Eisfrei zu sein...


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Samstag kann ich nicht,da ich einem Freund beim Umzug helfe

Bremen-Buxtehude

Das ist doch mal sehr weise


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von Bremen nach Buxtehude? |bigeyes

Arme Sau!

Aber macht nix, wir sind hier eh zu viele.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Von Bremen nach Buxtehude? |bigeyes
> 
> Arme Sau!


 

quasi vom Regen in die Traufe :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bremen-Buxtehude

Guter Plan!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen wunderschönen juten Morgen gesacht!#h

Wünsch euch allen nen Schnellrumgehmittwoch!


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all


> Einen wunderschönen juten Morgen gesacht!#h
> 
> Wünsch euch allen nen Schnellrumgehmittwoch



dito....#6


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde .... #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-S


> Samstag kann ich nicht,da ich einem Freund beim Umzug helfe
> 
> Bremen-Buxtehude
> 
> Das ist doch mal sehr weise



ich weis nicht so recht |kopfkrat

Noch ein Fischräuber mehr..... |supergri ob wir das verkraften können ;+


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nochmal ich!#h

Wer von euch hätte denn Lust auf so eine Dreitagestour a la MS SEHO?

Termin: Spätsommer oder Frühherbst 2009

Schön mit Naturködernachtfischen und Dorsche pumpen bis der Arzt kommt...

Also 10 - 12 Leute hätte ich schon zusammen!

Werde gleich mal gucken, welche Termine die SEHO noch frei hat.
Ansonsten versuche ich rauszufinden, ob es noch nen Kutter gibt, der ein ähnliches Angebot im Programm hat.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Wünsche einen schnell vergehenden Mittwoch :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nochmal ich!#h
> 
> Wer von euch hätte denn Lust auf so eine Dreitagestour a la MS SEHO?
> 
> ...





So, hab eben mal auf der SEHO Homepage geguckt...


Plätze frei sind noch auf ner 3 Tagestour und zwar vom *29.09 - 01.10.09* 
oder vom *12.10 - 14.10.09*!

Kosten wird das Ganze 77 Euro / Tag mit Vollpension und man  kann schon am Vorabend gegen 19.00 Uhr auf's Schiff!

Ich denke mal, dass für uns der zweite Termin eher passen wird, da dann Herbstferien sind.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
ich wär auf der SEHO dabei  schön in der lauen Sommernacht Plattenstippen :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> ich wär auf der SEHO dabei  schön in der lauen Sommernacht Plattenstippen :l



Schön! Das freut mir!!!

Hab dazu in unserm kleinen Board nen Trööt aufgemacht.
Gugge mal!

Allerdings weiss ich jetzt nicht so recht, ob die Nächte im Oktober noch so lau sein werden...|rolleyes

Aber nachts Platten- und Dorschstippen ist das Größte!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon gesehen und bereits gemeldet #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein gepflegtes MO-OIN in die Runde! |wavey:

Dirk, ich wäre auch dabei auf der SEHO! #6



> Kosten wird das Ganze 77 Euro / Tag *mit Vollpension* und man  kann schon am Vorabend gegen 19.00 Uhr auf's Schiff!


Das hört sich immer so gut an, was man von der Verpflegung erwarten kann wissen wir ja. Ich sach nur Formfleisch in Wasser *fröstel!* |uhoh:

Aber was einen nicht umbringt... 

P.S: Vielleicht finden wir ja diesmal die tote Katze wieder.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> P.S: Vielleicht finden wir ja diesmal die tote Katze wieder.


 

Moin Kai
will doch schwer hoffen das sich das Katzenvieh da wieder rumtreibt :vik:


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Aber nachts Platten- und Dorschstippen ist das Größte



und welche fangen, wäre noch viel größer...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ein gepflegtes MO-OIN in die Runde! |wavey:
> 
> Dirk, ich wäre auch dabei auf der SEHO! #6
> 
> ...




Guuuden erst mal!|wavey:

Dich und Bertl hab ich ja auch schon fest mit eingerechnet...:m

Guck auch mal bitte ins MFT-Board.
Hab da nochmal bissel ausführlicher geschrieben.:q

Und zum Essen...

Vielleicht kann ich den Smutje ja bissel unterstützen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> und welche fangen, wäre noch viel größer...:vik:




Wie meinen???|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Kai
> will doch schwer hoffen das sich das Katzenvieh da wieder rumtreibt :vik:




Wenn, dann wird die Katze mitgebucht!!!#6#6#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn, dann wird die Katze mitgebucht!!!#6#6#6


 
perfekt


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, hab eben mal auf der SEHO Homepage geguckt...
> 
> 
> Plätze frei sind noch auf ner 3 Tagestour und zwar vom *12.10 - 14.10.09*!
> ...



"Nochmal schnell nach vorne schieb":q


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Wenn, dann wird die Katze mitgebucht!!!


dann ohne mich |uhoh: hab keine Lust da nur zu röcheln...#d

wenn das allerdings ne Mus... ist :q...dann evtl.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> dann ohne mich |uhoh: hab keine Lust da nur zu röcheln...#d
> 
> wenn das allerdings ne Mus... ist :q...dann evtl.


 
Keine Sorge Micha ist 'ne Mus..., aber 'ne ziemlich pelzige :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Ein Glück noch zwei Stunden dann ist Halbzeit :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nochmal ich!#h
> 
> Wer von euch hätte denn Lust auf so eine Dreitagestour a la MS SEHO?
> 
> ...


 


Ich bin dabei.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.



Alles Andere wäre auch kaum akzeptiert worden! :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.




Du warst ja auch schon fest mit eingerechnet!!!:m

Bisher sieht meine Planung so aus:

WickedDorschWalleyKai
Bertl
Peter
Jeppo
Jozef
Michael B.
Chris
Chris (noch ein Platz für X)
Liz
Dirk
Jörn ?
Micha (FK) ?
Brassenwürgercarsten ?
Schwarzanglergünni ?
Matze ?
Kathi ?
Tom (wahrscheinlich eher nicht) ???
FrankyD ?


@ die Fragezeichenkandidaten,

wär schön, wenn ihr mitkommen würdet!
So hätten wir nämlich endlich mal die Gelegenheit alle von einem Kutter zu fischen.
Und vor allem findet Mirko Fisch!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du warst ja auch schon fest mit eingerechnet!!!:m
> 
> Bisher sieht meine Planung so aus:
> 
> ...




Moin zusammen......#h#h#h

@Dirk
Termin fällt leider in die bremischen Herbstferien. 
Sind ab dem 11.10. mit Olli und Familie eine Woche im Urlaub.


Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin zusammen......#h#h#h
> 
> @Dirk
> Termin fällt leider in die bremischen Herbstferien.
> ...





Schade!#q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@all

Nur nochmal kurz gefragt, ob noch jemand vom 06.02.-08.02. mit zu Georg möchte.
2 Plätze sind noch frei.
Kutter für Samstag ist klar (MS Svend)
Freitag auf Mefo, Brandung oder im Hafen.
Vollverpflegung und Geselligkeit ist garantiert.
Sonntag mittag zurück.
Ich fahre...................

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Nur nochmal kurz gefragt, ob noch jemand vom 06.02.-08.02. mit zu Georg möchte.
> 1 Platz ist noch frei.
> ...




Nochmal schade!#q#q#q

Wir wären gern mitgekommen, aber das haut von der Zeit leider nicht hin...#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ich dieses Mal verpenne schmeisst mich einfach ins Wasser. Stelle mich dann als Lebend-Köder freiwillig zur Verfügung! :vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin gleich wieder da,muß mal eben vor die Tür


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tom (wahrscheinlich eher nicht) ???
> 
> @ die Fragezeichenkandidaten,



Dirk, richtig. Aber lass die Fragezeichen mal stehen. Falls der Kutter aber voll wird und noch einer mit möchte, kannst Du mich ohne Vorwarnung von der Liste nehmen. Es sei denn, Du hast vorher ne Zusage von mir :m


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Bin gleich wieder da,muß mal eben vor die Tür



Habt Ihr bei Euch immer noch Herzhäusschen draussen? Das nenne ich mal umweltbewußt #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Habt Ihr bei Euch immer noch Herzhäusschen draussen? Das nenne ich mal umweltbewußt #6




Ne ne,der Spaten bleibt im Haus.

Ist aber trotzdem dicke Luft hier.


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses Mal verpenne schmeisst mich einfach ins Wasser. Stelle mich dann als Lebend-Köder freiwillig zur Verfügung! :vik:




Na, diesmal sind's ja zwei Nächte!
Du wirst ja wohl eine davon wach bleiben können...:m


Lebendköder sind ja nicht mehr erlaubt.
Nicht dass wir da noch Ärger kriegen.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab da noch mal was feines
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur...abload.de/img/31082008001drpr.jpg[/img][/url]



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur...abload.de/img/300820080103z9c.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Lebendköder sind ja nicht mehr erlaubt.
> Nicht dass wir da noch Ärger kriegen.|uhoh:



Ach scheizz drauf!!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bisher sieht meine Planung so aus:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
mach mal bitte Mr.X weg, dat ist doch für den kleinen Zanderguide aus HH  das Fragezeichen mach mal weg, der kommt mit #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hab da noch mal was feines





Boah Schmaler, das ist seelische Grausamkeit!!!

Ich könnt grad los bei den Bildern...:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du warst ja auch schon fest mit eingerechnet!!!:m
> 
> Bisher sieht meine Planung so aus:
> 
> ...




@ Chris,


DONE!


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> das Fragezeichen mach mal weg, der kommt mit #6



so einfach ist das leider nicht.....abwarten und Fragezeichen dran lassen


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hab da noch mal was feines



Öh, samma, pennt der hintere Typ da etwa anne Reling?|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der macht was anderes


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Öh, samma, pennt der hintere Typ da etwa anne Reling?|kopfkrat




Tut er glaub ich nicht.Da haben alle angefangen die Ruten aufzutakeln. Ca 1-1 1/2 Stunden später haben wir gefischt,wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopp hab

Hast noch mal nach dem Foto gesucht?


----------



## nemles (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hast noch mal nach dem Foto gesucht?




Jou, Schnullibacke, hab ich :m

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/9989/1002729tg3.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> so einfach ist das leider nicht.....abwarten und Fragezeichen dran lassen



Guckst du!!!:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Guckst du!!


niedlich |supergri


----------



## djoerni (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ sutje

dat is meine:q


----------



## djoerni (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muss das mal mit madame absprechen. aber eher ja als nöööö|supergri grünes fragezeichen find ich toll:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @ sutje
> 
> dat is meine:q




N'Abend der Herr!#h

Hast dir mal überlegt mit der 3 Tagestour???


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> niedlich |supergri




Ich kann schon was, gelle? |bla:|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> muss das mal mit madame absprechen. aber eher ja als nöööö|supergri grünes fragezeichen find ich toll:g



Hast du jetzt auf meine Frage geantwortet, bevor ich sie gestellt habe???|bigeyes


----------



## djoerni (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gugsu weider oben|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kannste mal sehen... was die jungs ausm norden so alles können:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> kannste mal sehen... was die jungs ausm norden so alles können:q




Ihr seid meine Helden! :q

Hab isch dir auch korrrrrrrekte grüne Fragezeische gemacht, weisd du!


----------



## djoerni (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kraaaaaaaaaaassssss!!!! wollen im herbst noch ne woche oder zwei irgendwo hin wo es warmes wasser und nette fische gibt. muss mal gucken wie das urlaubstechnisch aussieht.

btw wie siehts denn mit nem mft big game event aus???


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Ich kann schon was, gelle?


schaun wir mal am ü-nächsten Sa oder So


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> so einfach ist das leider nicht.....abwarten und Fragezeichen dran lassen


 
Ich dulde keine Wiederworte, also @FK:Termin freihalten und @Dirk: grünes Fragezeichen wieder weg machen #d #6



djoerni schrieb:


> ...wie siehts denn mit nem mft big game event aus???


 
Gesucht: Sponsor für Big Game Woche vor Kroatien


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde |wavey:

@ djoerni


> wo es warmes *W*asser und nette *F*ische gibt.


Auch Hagenbeck hat schöne Warmwasserbecken....:m

@ MFT-C


> ch dulde keine Wiederworte,


shit...


> Termin freihalten


daran soll's nicht liegen, der steht im Kalender...


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell G'Moije gerufen!#h

@ Chris,

kannst du bitte mal bei Moritz nachhören, ob die zufällig ne *ABU Suverän* (wird wirklich so geschrieben) *Pro Boat 2,4m in 12-20lbs* und ne *Penn Slammer 560* da rumstehen haben?
Und bitte mal fragen, was die dafür haben wollen...|rolleyes

Ich hab's gestern nicht mehr geschafft da anzurufen!#t

Ick freu mir schon janz dolle drauf, mal so richtig ausgiebig da zu schnüssen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer

@Dirk 
wird gemacht #6 

@Koopp 
gute Sache


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk 
erledigt  hast PN #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sach mal Chris, ist es evtl möglich, das der Zander bei euch schon Schonzeit hat??? |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sach mal Chris, ist es evtl möglich, das der Zander bei euch schon Schonzeit hat??? |kopfkrat


 
...seit dem 01.01. |krach:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sach mal Chris, ist es evtl möglich, das der Zander bei euch schon Schonzeit hat??? |kopfkrat




Guuuden Langer!|wavey:

Kommst du jetzt nächstes WE mit nach HH?


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> das der Zander bei euch schon Schonzeit hat???



01.01. - einschließlich 15.05.


----------



## djoerni (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich dulde keine Wiederworte, also @FK:Termin freihalten und @Dirk: grünes Fragezeichen wieder weg machen #d #6
> 
> 
> 
> Gesucht: Sponsor für Big Game Woche vor Kroatien



dachte da eher an nen billigflieger für 25 euronen für zwei tage auf die kanaren. vor ort dann ein bißchen bootsangeln und so...|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Askari haut gerade unter Neuheiten die Slammer fürn Kampfpreis raus! 
Vielleicht ist das was für Dich.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Askari haut gerade unter Neuheiten die Slammer fürn Kampfpreis raus!
> Vielleicht ist das was für Dich.




Oh! Klasse! Schanke Dön!#6#6#6

Eben das hier bestellt:

 2 120752.85.585  Penn Slammer                          560 Slammer 
  3 116415.85.585  Fenwick Seahawk Pro 212 Boat 20lbs
  4 109851.85.585  WFT Big Deep Sea                      Big Deep Sea 
  5 116416.85.585  Fenwick Seahawk Pro 212 Boat 30lbs


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Langer!|wavey:
> 
> Kommst du jetzt nächstes WE mit nach HH?



Ich versuch mal noch ne andere Möglichkeit zu finden hinzukommen, wäre für dich ja schließlich n ziemlicher Umweg!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal noch ne andere Möglichkeit zu finden hinzukommen, wäre für dich ja schließlich n ziemlicher Umweg!




Äh Schmaler#h, Bremen liegt doch wie immer auf unserm Weg nach Hamburg!

Die zehn Km'chen Umweg kann ich schon ab.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Äh Schmaler#h, Bremen liegt doch wie immer auf unserm Weg nach Hamburg!
> 
> Die zehn Km'chen Umweg kann ich schon ab.



Naja, ich lass mich auch gern abholen, ich wollt dich nur nicht über Maß strapazieren. 

Nur dann können wir ja gar nicht auf Elbzander fischen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Naja, ich lass mich auch gern abholen, ich wollt dich nur nicht über Maß strapazieren.
> 
> Kein Ding, das passt schon!:q
> 
> Nur dann können wir ja gar nicht auf Elbzander fischen...




Ja, aber die Elbbarsche sind ja auch was Feines!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ich reservier dann heut Abend mal Plätze für folgende Leute:

1. MFT-Sutje
2. WickedWalley
3. MFT-Chris
4. Fischkoopp
5. Ines
6. Michael B.
7. Jeppo
8. Bertl
9. MFT-Liz
10. MFT-Dirk

*Termin ist der 12.10.09-14.10.09!*
Am Sonntag den 11.10.09 kann man ab 19 Uhr schon auf's Schiff. Wer zuerst da ist, kann sich die besten Plätze sichern!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöle!#h

Eben hab ich die Plätze reserviert!

Auch nochmal zwei mehr, falls doch noch der ein oder andere dabei sein möchte...:m

Das Geld wird bei Ankunft an Bord bezahlt.#6


----------



## nemles (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wird bestimmt ne goile Nummer, die Tour.

Und ich :c:c:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt ne goile Nummer, die Tour.
> 
> *:vik:Aber Hallo!!!*:vik:
> 
> Und ich :c:c:c




Aber Tom, mein Hase!|pftroest:

Für dich ist doch schon einer von den zwei Reserveplätzen reserviert.:q

Sieh mal zu, dass du deine Regierung überzeugt bekommst und dann steht doch deiner Teilnahme nüx mehr im Wege!


----------



## nemles (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sieh mal zu, dass du deine Regierung überzeugt bekommst und dann steht doch deiner Teilnahme nüx mehr im Wege!



Die Regierung hat schon längst zugestimmt#6

Mein Problem mit der Terminplanung ist ist eher beruflich|gr:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit der Terminplanung ist ist eher beruflich|gr:



Na, das lässt sich doch auch regeln, oder?|kopfkrat

Du bist bei deinem letzten Großonkel väterlicherseits vom 11.10 - zum 15.10 zum großen 90.ten Geburtstag eingeladen!!!

Das weiss doch Jeder und kein Chef der Welt würde dir diesen Urlaub verwehren.
Kann ja schliesslich keiner wissen, wie alt Onkel Ferdinand noch wird.
Und wenn du nicht kommst, dann streicht er dich vielleicht aus seinem üppigen Testament!|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich sag morgen Abend Bescheid. Werde das mal abprüfen (lassen)


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie geil ist das denn,der Bertl kommt mit.


@all die am 24. zum Barscheln kommen.

Kauft euch mal keine Jighaken,ich versuche morgen noch mal ein paar zu gießen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Kauft euch mal keine Jighaken



|kopfkrat Seitenarmmontagen sind angesagt....aber wenn du schon gießen willst..versuch mal sowas wie Mormyskas hinzubekommen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Seitenarmmontagen sind angesagt....aber wenn du schon gießen willst..versuch mal sowas wie Mormyskas hinzubekommen #6




Wenn du von Mormyskas schreibst, dann geh ich ja mal von aus, dass wir leicht bis ultraleicht unterwegs sind, oder?

Dann bring ich mir nämlich ne gaaaanze zarte Flitsche mit!


Mmmmmmhhhh, ultraleicht aus digge Barsche...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin in die Runde #h

@ MFT-D


> dass wir leicht bis ultraleicht unterwegs sind



Genau so ises #6 alles andere könnte von einem Fischereiaufseher falsch ausgelegt werden.....
Wir wollen ja schließlich nur Barsche ärgern #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
der langersehnte Freitag ist da :vik: nebenbei mal: *nur noch 7 Tage *bis zum Meeting


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> nebenbei mal: *nur noch 7 Tage *bis zum Meeting



seven long day's...|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> seven long day's...|uhoh:


 
Ich bin ja erstmal 3 Tage abgelenkt, für mich also only 4 days left... |kopfkrat:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Ich bin ja erstmal 3 Tage abgelenkt,



könnte mir auch gefallen....


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> könnte mir auch gefallen....


 
jau das würde Dir garantiert auch gefallen


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jau das würde Dir garantiert auch gefallen



Moinsen!#h

Und nein, ich sag jetzt nicht, was mir dazu einfällt...#d|sagnix


----------



## celler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen auch mal wieder von mir.

Sagt mal wie haltet ihr da mit den Laichzeiten des Dorsches?
Von wann bis wann geht ihr nicht auf Dorsch angeln?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Moinsen auch mal wieder von mir.
> 
> Sagt mal wie haltet ihr da mit den Laichzeiten des Dorsches?
> Von wann bis wann geht ihr nicht auf Dorsch angeln?




Guuuden!#h

Also wir (Liz&ich) halten das so, dass wir den Leo's von Ende Dezember bis Anfang April ihre Ruhe lassen.
Denke mal, die Andern machen das ähnlich!:q

Es sei denn, es ist ein wirklich frühes Jahr.
Dann kannste auch schon Mitte März mit abgelaichten Fischen rechnen.
Obwohl es dann aber auch eigentlich besser ist zu warten, bis  die Dorsche sich wieder ein paar Gramm mehr auf die Rippen draufgefuttert haben.
Deshalb unsere Daumenregel Mitte April.
Außerdem bietet es sich so immer an, meinen Geburtstag mit ner kleinen Tour zu verbinden!


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Von wann bis wann geht ihr nicht auf Dorsch angeln


ab Mitte April...


----------



## celler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden!#h
> 
> Also wir (Liz&ich) halten das so, dass wir den Leo's von Ende Dezember bis Anfang April ihre Ruhe lassen.
> Denke mal, die Andern machen das ähnlich!:q
> ...


 

jo,so in etwa hatte ich die schonzeit für mich auch gesetzt.
frag nur,weil ich hier im board gerade JETZT so oft lese dat die leute los wollen aufn kutter und den dorsch ärgern...


laichzeit durch und treffen an der ostsee in laboe auf deinem(eurem) favorisierten kutter?

heikendorf wurde durch laboe ersetzt,sorry hatte was durcheinander gebracht


----------



## djoerni (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

nach heikendorf wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht viele leute bekommen... die leute fahren im moment gerne los, weil sie sich dann endlich mal mit nem großen fisch "messen" können#q


----------



## celler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin djoerni
ich rede nicht von jetzt.
dirk hatte geschrieben man könnte das dorsch eröffnungs angeln auch mit seinem geb verbinden....


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> endlich mal mit nem großen fisch "messen" können


wer es denn auf diese Art und Weise haben muß #d
aber letztendlich, solange es keine "amtliche Schonzeit" gibt, ist das jedem selbst überlassen....

Für mich kommt das nicht mehr in Frage.....


----------



## djoerni (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler
das habe ich auch so verstanden. aber ich weiß z.b. von dirk das er die forelle nicht betreten würde. 

@koop
kann das auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. fange lieber im sommer nen 75iger in voller kampfkraft und ohne diggen bauch! der schmeckt dann wenigstens:g


----------



## celler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @celler
> das habe ich auch so verstanden. aber ich weiß z.b. von dirk das er die forelle nicht betreten würde.
> 
> @koop
> kann das auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. fange lieber im sommer nen 75iger in voller kampfkraft und ohne diggen bauch! der schmeckt dann wenigstens:g


 

ne,hatte mich verschrieben,ich glaube doch dat dirk die langeland ganz nett findet ;-)

versteh das mit dem angeln jezt um die jahreszeit auch nicht,aber wie man hier im board liest,gibt es einige die das für toll empfinden....


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> *Dass er die Forelle nicht betreten würde.*



Richtig!|rolleyes

Deshalb werde ich meine Saison auch vom *16ten-18ten April* auf der Langeland I eröffnen!

Ihr könnt aber gerne von Heikendorf aus fahren!
Für 16ten oder 18ten dann bitte auch nen Platz für Liz mitbuchen. Sie will nämlich die "legendäre" Forelle mal antesten!

Und wenn wir abends wieder im Hafen sind, dann machen wir ne AfterfishingGeburtstagsparty!:m


----------



## celler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Richtig!|rolleyes
> 
> Deshalb werde ich meine Saison auch vom *16ten-18ten April* auf der Langeland I eröffnen!
> 
> ...


 

ah forelle vs langeland 1

und danach dann aufn campingplatz direkt mit meerblick :m


----------



## djoerni (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
dann plant mich mal mit ein! werde dann aber wohl auch auf der langeland zu finden sein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> dann plant mich mal mit ein! werde dann aber wohl auch auf der langeland zu finden sein.



Me too. Lieber mit dem Geburtstagskind n paar Budweiser zischen als viele Fische fangen! :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wochenende


Bin dann erstmal bei meinen Eltern das Blei aufweichen,mal sehen was da raus kommt.


----------



## nemles (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai, Ihr alle #h#h


@Dirksan

für die Oktobertour bin ich raus, zu viele Unbekannte im zweiten Halbjahr auf Arbeit. :c

Naja, kann man nix machen |evil:


----------



## nemles (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Bin dann erstmal bei meinen Eltern das Blei aufweichen,mal sehen was da raus kommt.




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ähm... vielleicht Blei #c#c


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ähm... vielleicht Blei #c#c




Jepp,ist Blei,aber in einer anderen Form als Vorher,wobei,die 9mm hätte ich auch durchbohren können,damit es Texas Bullet´s werden


Habe für die Barschsaison jetzt genug Jig´s in 10,5-17,5gr. und Bullet´s in 7-13gr.


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-S


> Habe für die Barschsaison jetzt genug Jig´s in 10,5-17,5gr. und Bullet´s in 7-13gr.


und wenn das zuviel ist........
oder eben wieder einschmelzen


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

das gab es wohl auch noch nicht,das ich mal der erste morgens bin


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ mft-s
wenn es denn wichtig ist  du bist der zweite


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber trotzdem Moin|wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach hör auf


Was machen wir morgen?

Fischen?


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MFT-S


> Was machen wir morgen?


ich hätte da so'ne Idee....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ihr Zwei Beiden.........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

@Peter
Solange Du nur im Board der Erste bist.:m:m:m:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-R

auch dir Moin gesagt #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Zwei Beiden.........
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h
> 
> ...




Den Spruch hab ich einmal gebracht,als wir am ...... waren,das gab mecker!!!!!


@Dreukopp,

werde mich heute nachmittag mal melden,wenn der Umzug erledigt ist,muß gleich los,warte nur noch auf meinen Fahrer.


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> los,warte nur noch auf meinen Fahrer.


geh ihm doch entgegen, dann sin die Muskeln schon warm....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Den Spruch hab ich einmal gebracht,als wir am ...... waren,das gab mecker!!!!!



Genau deshalb meine kleine Anspielung, weil Du dat beim Zandern mal erwähnt hast.....:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Sowat kann ich mir spitzenmäßig merken.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> geh ihm doch entgegen, dann sin die Muskeln schon warm....



Haha,sehr witzig,nur leider ist es Passanten untersagt über die Köhlbrandbrücke zu gehen!!!


----------



## djoerni (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

@peter
kannst doch von der brücke noch ein bißchen droppen


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So,bin weg.


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

etwas fischiges von heute, guckst du hier... *16742*


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So,dann hast du den Bolzenschneider nicht mehr gebraucht,oder warum bist du wieder zu haus?

Ich genehmige mir jetzt das dritte Glas Single Malt,lecker,lange keinen mehr gehabt.
Der von Dirk war der letzte.


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> oder warum bist du wieder zu haus?



weil es dunkel ist.....und man nix mehr |bigeyes kann.


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> und man nix mehr |bigeyes kann.




hab ich auch gleich|supergri


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-S
hAUPTSACHE; DU KANNST MORG: GUCKEN:::


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-S
> hAUPTSACHE; DU KANNST MORG: GUCKEN:::




Geht so


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen...

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

sag mal Ralf,kommst du nächstes WE auch?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> sag mal Ralf,kommst du nächstes WE auch?



Da ich die ganze Woche (ab heute abend) in Mannheim bin und erst Samstagmittag zurückkomme, kann ich natürlich nicht gleich wieder abrauschen...
Zumal ich ab dem 06.02. ja schon wieder 3 Tage auf Lolland bin.

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Micha!|wavey:

Bin so in ner Stunde wieder da.
Wir müssen nur mal eben mein Auto holen...

Hab das ja Freitag auf der Arbeit stehen lassen müssen.#q#q#q

Bis vielleicht nachher.#h


----------



## Franky D (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen 
2schöne barsche habt ihr da, 
was war denn dirk warste krank oder is dir dein auto eingefrohren gewesn?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bis vielleicht nachher.#h


 
Nabend, Augen wieder gut


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der kommt wohl nicht wieder.

Naja,die Barsche von eben sind jetzt im Ofen.


----------



## celler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal guten hunger.....
lasst sie euch schmecken...


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend, Augen wieder gut




Gott sei Dank!
Zwar immer noch Kopfwehattacken, aber ich seh wieder alles.

Jetzt bin ich aber Tatort gucken...

Bis denne


----------



## Franky D (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank!
> Zwar immer noch Kopfwehattacken, aber ich seh wieder alles.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber Tatort gucken...
> ...


 
dirk so wie sich das anhört klingt das ganze fast nach migräne soll kein witz sein ich weis wovon ich spreche


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Moin zusammen


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ralfi.....


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch Moin gesagt...#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> dirk so wie sich das anhört klingt das ganze fast nach migräne soll kein witz sein ich weis wovon ich spreche




Auch mal schnell "Moinsen" gerufen!#h

@ Franky,

hast Recht.|rolleyes
Der Dok hat mir gesagt, ich hätte Augenmigräne!|bigeyes#c

Ich soll die Finger von den Fluppen lassen und wieder Sport machen.

Werd ab heut Abend dann wohl anfangen durch den Wald zu schnaufen...
Das gibt ein Spassprogramm für die Tiere des Waldes!


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schnell mal Moinmoin in die Runde geworfen 

Wat ist dat wieder Kalt geworden #d vor allem wann wirds endlich wieder Sommer


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> schnell mal Moinmoin in die Runde geworfen
> 
> Wat ist dat wieder Kalt geworden #d vor allem wann wirds endlich wieder Sommer




Guuuden Chris!|wavey:

Wie kalt ist's denn bei euch?

Hier ist's lauschige 0°C...:q und doller Nieselregen|uhoh:!


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Das gibt ein Spassprogramm für die Tiere des Waldes!



Evtl. kurz vorher mit ner Wildschweindame kuscheln, das könnte den Schnaufvorgang geringfügig verbessern |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Chris!|wavey:
> 
> Wie kalt ist's denn bei euch?
> 
> Hier ist's lauschige 0°C...:q und doller Nieselregen|uhoh:!


 
Moin Dirk 
weiß leider nicht genau, aber ich schätze mal so um die  -2 Grad, den Dauerregen/-niesel hatten wir hier die letzten Tage, dazu war's wenigstens nicht unter Null #c naja nicht mehr lang dann ist wieder T-shirt Angelwetter :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> weiß leider nicht genau, aber ich schätze mal so um die  -2 Grad, den Dauerregen/-niesel hatten wir hier die letzten Tage, dazu war's wenigstens nicht unter Null #c naja nicht mehr lang dann ist wieder T-shirt Angelwetter :vik:



Oh je!

Ich glaube fast, mit dem T-Shirt Angelwetter wird noch bissel dauern.
Ab Mittwoch haben sie hier schon wieder Schnee gerufen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> 
> Evtl. kurz vorher mit ner Wildschweindame kuscheln, das könnte den Schnaufvorgang geringfügig verbessern |supergri




Besser nicht, die haben nämlich jetzt grade Nachwuchs.
Da sind die Sauen nicht ganz so kuschelig!#d


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Wie kalt ist's denn bei euch?


Bei mir hier sind es +2 und Sonnenschein, d.h. gleich geht es wieder zum bärscheln.....:q

Übrigens, da wo Chris wohnt, beginnt die Walachhei nach Tuffkurdistan |bigeyes, da funktionieren Keine Thermometer....|supergri



> Da sind die Sauen nicht ganz so kuschelig



genau deswegen....


----------



## Franky D (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auch mal schnell "Moinsen" gerufen!#h
> 
> @ Franky,
> 
> ...


 
siehste ;-) erkundige dich mal nach akupunktur wenn du glück hast kriegst du es damit weg

so dieses sche******s blitzeis hab mich heut morgen so aufs knie gelegt das es mit stichen wieder zusammen geflickt werden musste somit ist schule für heut gelaufen


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> so dieses sche******s blitzeis hab mich heut morgen so aufs knie gelegt das es mit stichen wieder zusammen geflickt werden musste somit ist schule für heut gelaufen



Oh Shit!

Das ist ja wortwörtlich ganz schön dumm gelaufen...#q

Hier hat sich der Niesel jetzt in Schneeregen gewandelt!


----------



## Franky D (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh ja da sagste was das war echt sch***e vorallem dann auch gleich in di eklinik weil mein hausarzt des nich machen darf is ja ein "Arbeitsunfall" und die in dr klinik meinten des schneiden wir aus damit kein dreck mehr drin is und nun sinds 5stiche und 2-3wochen kein sport naja kann man nix machen


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> oh ja da sagste was das war echt sch***e vorallem dann auch gleich in di eklinik weil mein hausarzt des nich machen darf is ja ein "Arbeitsunfall" und die in dr klinik meinten des schneiden wir aus damit kein dreck mehr drin is und nun sinds 5stiche und 2-3wochen kein sport naja kann man nix machen




So haste im Sommer dann aber ne feine Narbe zum rumzeigen...:m

Billiger wie ein Tatoo!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Franky
dann mal "Gute Besserung".....

Sitze hier grad in Mannheim, bei 4 Grad+ und ab und an etwas Regen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Feierabend  
Bin seit gestern 0830 auf den Beinen und gerade wieder heim gekommen...

Jetzt ist erstmal SofakissenHorchDienst angesagt :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So haste im Sommer dann aber ne feine Narbe zum rumzeigen...:m
> 
> Billiger wie ein Tatoo!|rolleyes



So'n Ding zum Rumzeigem hab ich auch auf der  Knieschneibe..|supergri|supergri
Die Heckenschere war schneller an meinem Knie als das der Notaus reagiert hat.|rolleyes|rolleyes
War nagelneu und hat nen sauberen Schnitt gemacht (auch 5 Stiche). 
:m:m:m:m

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So Feierabend
> Bin seit gestern 0830 auf den Beinen und gerade wieder heim gekommen...
> 
> Jetzt ist erstmal SofakissenHorchDienst angesagt :q



Na denn mal angenehme Ruhe!:m


----------



## Franky D (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke für de genesungswünsche

@ralf dann sei froh das es nur 5stiche sind

@dirk joa das is so und noch en grund mer mich von der freundin verwöhnun und umsorgen zu lassen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So Feierabend
> Bin seit gestern 0830 auf den Beinen und gerade wieder heim gekommen...
> 
> Jetzt ist erstmal SofakissenHorchDienst angesagt :q



Moin Kai,

kleine 24 Stunden Übung gehabt........
wieso fangt ihr erst um 08:30 Uhr an....|supergri|supergri
Dat kenn ich von früher aber anders......
(Ich weiß, früher hatten wir auch noch nen Kaiser )

Dann wünsche ich Dir eine angenehme Zeit beim Sofakissenhorchdienst......

#h#h#h#h#h

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne nix Übung, hab nen Kumpel in den Einsatz gebracht aber dank Y-Tours 
(Wir buchen sie fluchen) war das eine Tortur.... Whatever der Kerle kann sich jetzt
mit den Kosovaren rumärgern und ich enspannte auffe Couch :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ne nix Übung, hab nen Kumpel in den Einsatz gebracht aber dank Y-Tours
> (Wir buchen sie fluchen) war das eine Tortur.... Whatever der Kerle kann sich jetzt
> mit den Kosovaren rumärgern und ich enspannte auffe Couch :q



Wie jetzt, bei der Y-Bande gibbet jetzt schon "Betreutes Fliegen"......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*F.U.C.K.!!!

*Ich hab eben für die nächsten drei Wochenenden Freitag/Samstag den Inventor/AutoCAD 2009 Lehrgang in Neuwied aufgebrummt bekommen...

Das heisst, wir können Hamburg knicken!#q

Wieso gibt's eigentlich Tage wie diesen???:v


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT- D


> Das heisst, wir können Hamburg knicken!



Du tüddelst wohl wa, nix wird geknickt, höchstens um div. Wochen verschoben....
Könnte Mitte Feb. sogar besser sein....
kein Eis auf'n Wasser,
beißfreudigere Barsche
und außerdem ist dann auch noch Stintzeit.....yiiiihaaaa #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, klar! Ist halt aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben...|bla:|rolleyes

Aber wieso montags so ne Kagge?:r

Und vor allem, wieso dann, wenn man sich wie Bolle auf was freut???#q#q#q


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

thats life


----------



## Franky D (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *F.U.C.K.!!!*
> 
> Ich hab eben für die nächsten drei Wochenenden Freitag/Samstag den Inventor/AutoCAD 2009 Lehrgang in Neuwied aufgebrummt bekommen...
> 
> ...


 
oha des klingt net gut j amit inventor durfte ich mich auch schon in der schule rumschlagen


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen Jungs :q

Schade Dirk.. aber wie Micha schon gesagt hat aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
Und gerade HH & Co. ist ja auch mal schnell spontan gemacht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das heisst, wir können Hamburg knicken!#q


 
Kann man nix machen, aber bei dem ungemütlichen Wetter und dem Beisfaulen Fischvolk |rolleyes ist später im Jahr echt besser #6    

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ungemütliches wetter?
und das aus deinem munde, chris?
kennt man ja garnicht.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin 

an alle Langschläfer............

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 


> und das aus deinem munde,


der Mensch wird alt :q

@ Chris

Deine alte Peitsche ist jetzt wieder neu...:q

und wenn du sie ausprobieren willst = #x


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen jungs!


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin allerseits!|wavey:

Ich bekomm heut schon das neue Inventor installiert.
Mal gucken, was das so taugt.:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> was das so taugt.



viel Spass |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Deine alte Peitsche ist jetzt wieder neu...:q
> 
> und wenn du sie ausprobieren willst = #x


 
...dann bis gleich :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk, macht mir nix aus, ich wollte auch schon gerade absagen, da ich zurzeit einfach finanziell ziemlich abgebrannt bin. |rolleyes

Aufgehoben ist ja nicht aufgeschoben! :m




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *F.U.C.K.!!!
> 
> *Ich hab eben für die nächsten drei Wochenenden Freitag/Samstag den Inventor/AutoCAD 2009 Lehrgang in Neuwied aufgebrummt bekommen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky D (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin sagt

dirk viel spass mit dem neuen inventor ich konnts bis jetzt auch noch nicht testen kannst ja mal berichten.

komm grad wieder vom dok der hat mich jetzt noch für die ganze woche krank geschrieben und 4wochen von sportlichen aktivitäten befreit


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein frühes Moin #h


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Ein frühes Moin #h


 
das ist aber wirklich sehr früh^^ ich sach dann mal gute nacht


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich auch....zum zweiten mal |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann mal fröhliche Träume.....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle frühaufsteher!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was wird das denn hier MNT?

Meeresangler Nachtschnack Team :q

Guten morgen Ihr Himmelhunde!


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesacht


----------



## Liz261280 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir einen schöööönen guten Morgen ! |wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> auch von mir einen schöööönen guten Morgen ! |wavey:



Moin Jörg,
was macht die Mefo-Saison?


----------



## celler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir einen wunderschönen guten morgen.....

zum wach werden
http://www.surfmusik.de/radio/technobase-fm-dsl,6542.html


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen! :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Guuuden" gerufen!#h



Dann wieder im neuen Zeichenprogramm verschwind...


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man wat ist den hier los |schlaf: |schlaf: |schlaf: da geht man einmal erfolgreich wie die letzten Tage auch angeln |rolleyes und hier passiert garnichts mehr #d 

Zurück zum Thema, wir, Koopp,Sutje und ich waren heute im HafenHarburg unterwegs. 
Nach einem erfolgversprechenden Start von Sutje mit 'nem Prachthecht, sollte es eigentlich heute mal wieder richtig gut laufen....aber leider war ausser 'ner halbwegs anständigen Currywurst mit Pommes zum Mittag #d nix mehr zu los und das trotz dauerhafter Platzwechsel. Naja war ein netter Tag mit gutem Wetter, was soll man da noch sagen.
...ausser ein dickes Petri an Hechtsutje #6 schönes Teil  MICHAAAAAAA Bild bitte|director:


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Jo, netter Tag gewesen...#6#6#6


> MICHAAAAAAA Bild bitte



@ MFT-C

ist in Arbeit und du weißt ja wo |supergri


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja wie groß war denn nun der fisch? lasst mal was hören


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

knapp 65, der war ziemlich glittschig nach der Fotosession


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> knapp 65, der war ziemlich glittschig nach der Fotosession


 
hehe^^ was ihr da getrieben habt will ich garnich so im detail wissen|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> was ihr da getrieben habt will ich garnich so im detail wissen


wir treiben nix, waren nur zum Barsche ärgern.......


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> wir treiben nix, waren nur zum Barsche ärgern.......


 
na dann|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo,
war ein schöner Tag,bei dem Wetter!

Der Hecht war der Hammer,sehr schön gezeichnet.Hatte mich gestern noch mit Micha drüber unterhalten,das dort öfter Hechte gefangen werden und dann fange ich auch gleich noch einen.


----------



## nemles (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#6 Petri zum Esox aus dem HHHafen #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schon wieder ist die Nacht zu Ende.....|uhoh:


Moin #h


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen !!!!
wo bleibt denn nun das Bild vom Prachthecht ???? |uhoh:
was amchen denn so die Barsche im HH Hafen ?
gesstern mal wieder etwas die DS Ausrüstung wieder erweitert ....


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

@sutje

petri zum stinker!


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ HD4ever


> wo bleibt denn nun das Bild vom Prachthecht ???? |uhoh:



wird es hier z.Z.nicht geben...



> was machen denn so die Barsche im HH Hafen ?



tote Hose im Kanal....


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesacht!#h

Ich will heut Abend für 16ten - 18ten April Plätze auf meinem Lieblingskutter buchen...:q

Will außer Kai und Peter da noch Jemand mit?


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tach gesacht!#h
> 
> Ich will heut Abend für 16ten - 18ten April Plätze auf meinem Lieblingskutter buchen...:q
> 
> Will außer Kai und Peter da noch Jemand mit?




Moin Dirk,
ich muß erstmal wieder absagen,da mein Chef meint,es kann in diesem Zeitraum eng werden mit Urlaub.
Da ich derjenige bin,der keine Kinder,Frau oder was weis ich was hat,darf ich wohl arbeiten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> ich muß erstmal wieder absagen,da mein Chef meint,es kann in diesem Zeitraum eng werden mit Urlaub.
> Da ich derjenige bin,der keine Kinder,Frau oder was weis ich was hat,darf ich wohl arbeiten.




Guuuden Peter!#h

Kein Ding. Ist ja noch bissele hin bis April...:q

Ich hab jetzt für 16ten und 17ten das Heck für sechs Leute reserviert. Wer mitwill einfach melden!:m
Am 18ten war leider nix mehr frei, also könnten wir dann auch mal nen anderen Kutter antesten...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Am 18ten war leider nix mehr frei, also könnten wir dann auch mal nen anderen Kutter antesten...|rolleyes


 
Moin Dirk
man könnte am 18ten auch 'nen Kleinboottrip einplanen, ich sach nur Hering in der Kieler Förde, darunter für Peter und dich, hoffentlich, digge Dorsche :vik:


----------



## Franky D (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört dich nicht schlecht an dirk zu der zeit sollte ich ferien haben mal sehen was sich da machen lässt  dirk kannste mal en etwaigen kostenvoranschlag erstellen was des ganze kosten würde und könntet ihr mich evtl mitnehmen? falls ich mitfahren sollte würde mich dan natürlich auch an den fahrtkosten beteiligen


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> man könnte am 18ten auch 'nen Kleinboottrip einplanen, ich sach nur Hering in der Kieler Förde, darunter für Peter und dich, hoffentlich, digge Dorsche :vik:



Ui, das wär natürlich auch ne Alternative!!!:q

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann supergerne.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hört dich nicht schlecht an dirk zu der zeit sollte ich ferien haben mal sehen was sich da machen lässt  dirk kannste mal en etwaigen kostenvoranschlag erstellen was des ganze kosten würde und könntet ihr mich evtl mitnehmen? falls ich mitfahren sollte würde mich dan natürlich auch an den fahrtkosten beteiligen




Hey Franky,

ich schätze mal die Kosten werden so auf 50-70 Eus / Tag liegen... Je nach Durst und Hunger!|rolleyes

Das mit dem mitnehmen geht klar!


----------



## Franky D (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Franky,
> 
> ich schätze mal die Kosten werden so auf 50-70 Eus / Tag liegen... Je nach Durst und Hunger!|rolleyes
> 
> Das mit dem mitnehmen geht klar!


 
ok super:vik: von den ferien her würde es passen muss das dann mal bis morgen mit meinem finazdienstleister abklären^^


----------



## nemles (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Ihr Rabauken #h#h

Schon wieder fleißig am Touren planen ??


----------



## celler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> hört dich nicht schlecht an dirk zu der zeit sollte ich ferien haben mal sehen was sich da machen lässt dirk kannste mal en etwaigen kostenvoranschlag erstellen was des ganze kosten würde und könntet ihr mich evtl mitnehmen? falls ich mitfahren sollte würde mich dan natürlich auch an den fahrtkosten beteiligen


 

kosten für die kutterfahrt :30 auf der langeland und 45 auf der forelle...
getränke sind auf beiden kuttern meiner meinung nacht recht günstig.
unterkunft,so ca 20-30 euro pro person,pro nacht.
würde ich jetzt mal so grob sagen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend Ihr Rabauken #h#h
> 
> Schon wieder fleißig am Touren planen ??




N'Abend Tom San!#h


Klar, was bleibt einem WeitvomMeerwegwohner sonst übrig...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> kosten für die kutterfahrt :30 auf der langeland und 45 auf der forelle...
> getränke sind auf beiden kuttern meiner meinung nacht recht günstig.
> unterkunft,so ca 20-30 euro pro person,pro nacht.
> würde ich jetzt mal so grob sagen.




= 50 - 70 Euro!:m


----------



## Franky D (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk haste denn schon was wegen unterkunft ins auge gefasst?


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> dirk haste denn schon was wegen unterkunft ins auge gefasst?



Gunter von der LL I will sich drum kümmern...


----------



## Franky D (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gunter von der LL I will sich drum kümmern...


 ok gut


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lese ich das richtig |bigeyes


> 45 auf der forelle...



45 € und nix bei, das wäre dann ganz schön happig....


----------



## celler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> lese ich das richtig |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 45 € und nix bei, das wäre dann ganz schön happig....


 
ich meine das ist inkl frühstück und mittag....


----------



## Ines (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ich meine das ist inkl frühstück und mittag....


Isses.#6

Ich merke, es gibt eine gewissen Schnackerverlagerung.

Dann werde ich, wenn es recht ist, hier ab und zu mal n büschen mitschnacken.#h
(Aber jeden Morgen Moin sagen, werde ich glaube ich nicht...)


----------



## nemles (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Isses.#6
> 
> Ich merke, es gibt eine gewissen Schnackerverlagerung.
> 
> ...



Dann sach ich mal:

NABEND :m Willkommen im Club |wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ines


> Ich merke, es gibt eine gewissen Schnackerverlagerung.


Mal hier, mal da und "da" ist ja irgendwie nix mehr los....|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Ines
> 
> Mal hier, mal da und "da" ist ja irgendwie nix mehr los....|uhoh:



Das sind die üblichen Frühjahrsdepressionen. Nix draus machen, Kööppfchen, Das wird bald wieder los gehen #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Das wird bald wieder los gehen


Hört doch nie auf..... Nach der Saison, ist vor der Saison und dazwischen wird geangelt ...:q


----------



## Ines (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zeit totschlagen statt Barsche abknüppeln...

Da kriegt man ja auch Frühjahrsdepressionen...:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> statt Barsche


gibts auch noch die Süßwasserleo's...mal schaun evtl am Samstag mal einen Versuch wagen ???


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Dann werde ich, wenn es recht ist, hier ab und zu mal n büschen mitschnacken.#h
> (Aber jeden Morgen Moin sagen, werde ich glaube ich nicht...)


 
Ist recht :m hier ist jeder willkommen, gerade connections nach "oben" sind in dieser trostlosen (Schon)Zeit sehr wichtig  :vik:



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> gibts auch noch die Süßwasserleo's...mal schaun evtl am Samstag mal einen Versuch wagen ???


 
..darf ich mit  büdde |rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin #h

@ MFT-C


> .darf ich mit



muuuuuß das sein ;+.............................................................:m...#6


----------



## Yupii (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen @ all
ist von Euch schon mal jemand mit nem Kleinboot vor Fehmarn herumgekreuzt und hat ein paar Daten aus der Gegend? Ausgangspunkt ist Burgtiefe.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> moinsen @ all
> ist von Euch schon mal jemand mit nem Kleinboot vor Fehmarn herumgekreuzt und hat ein paar Daten aus der Gegend? Ausgangspunkt ist Burgtiefe.





Auch mal schnell "Moin" in die Runde geworfen!#h

Uwe, setz dich da am Besten mal mit Boardie Nordlicht
in Kontakt.
Der kennt sich da aus wie in seiner Westentasche und kann dir bestimmt ein paar gute Plätze nennen...


----------



## Yupii (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke Dirk,
an Nordlicht hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Werde mich mal an ihn wenden.#6


----------



## djoerni (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

@yupii
waren schon ein paar mal mit den booten von sanner los. sind immer richtung staberhuk gefahren. da ist ein steinriff, welches eigentlich recht ergiebig ist. leider auch sehr hängerträchtig:q platte kannst du besser im sund richtung heiligenhafen fangen. etwas entfernt, aber bei gutem wetter machbar ist die sagasbank. ist auf den karten von sanner aber auch eingezeichnet.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yupii, lass das mit dem Riff! Das wird zu teuer für Dich


----------



## Yupii (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Yupii, lass das mit dem Riff! Das wird zu teuer für Dich



also mein lieber oben- und hinten- Unwohlsein-Habender|supergri|supergri
ich angle ohne Köder, da kann nix mehr abreissen


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal eben Mahlzeit grufen.
1 1/2 Std. noch,dann ist WE.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Auch mal eben Mahlzeit grufen.
> 1 1/2 Std. noch,dann ist WE.




Ich kann in ner Stunde erstmal 50 Km zu dem ollen Lehrgang fahren!:r|rolleyes

Und da dann noch bis 19 Uhr rumgammeln!#q

Wenigstens bekomm ich ne Firmenkarre.


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och Dirk, dasch ja man wirklich doof... Ich würde Dich ja gerne ablenken, aber ich muß morgen früh an die 









Ostsee:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Och Dirk, dasch ja man wirklich doof... Ich würde Dich ja gerne ablenken, aber ich muß morgen früh an die
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin Tom,

wusste ja garnicht, dass Du so richtich "FIES" sein kannst....

:

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin...

Auf Anraten von Matze (Celler) soll ich mich hier mal melden... Er sagte mir, dass hier ordentliche Gespräche geführt werden (wobei ich auch schon anderes gelesen habe) :q:q
Naja, wenn Tom und Matze dabei sind??? Lass mich mal überraschen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin, Moin...
> 
> Auf Anraten von Matze (Celler) soll ich mich hier mal melden... Er sagte mir, dass hier ordentliche Gespräche geführt werden (wobei ich auch schon anderes gelesen habe) :q:q
> Naja, wenn Tom und Matze dabei sind??? Lass mich mal überraschen




Moin Marco,

ordentlich versaut, ordentlich unterbelichtet, ordentlich schreibfaul, ordentlich gesittet oder ordentlich biestig........
siehste, hat hier alles seine Ordnung............:vik::vik::vik:
ORDENTLICH LUSTIG IST ES ABER FAST IMMER...|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> wusste ja garnicht, dass Du so richtich "FIES" sein kannst....
> 
> ...



Lass mich erst mal richtig ausholen


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> ordentlich versaut, ordentlich unterbelichtet, ordentlich schreibfaul, ordentlich gesittet oder ordentlich biestig........
> siehste, hat hier alles seine Ordnung............:vik::vik::vik:
> ...



Dann bin ick ja richtig hier


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Lass mich erst mal richtig ausholen




Scheixxe, weiche von mir...
Nu kommt die dunkle Seite von uns Tom zum Vorschein.......

Kaum schreib ich über Deine dunkle Seite, kann ich keine Smileys
mehr einfügen...


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja Ralf, wer Freunde wie mich hat, kann sich keine Feinde mehr leisten :q

Was los mit Deinem Rechenknecht? Will er nicht mehr so?


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann bin ick ja richtig hier



Und vor allem: (fast) Ferkelfreie Zone. 
Wir führen Dich auf den Pfad der Tugend zurück.



*Nachdem Du die Januar Wahl gewonnen hast*


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Männers,

Schönen gruß aus dem Herzen des Ruhrgebiets#h


Mensch das schüttet schon 3 tage wie aus Badewannen,da war mir die Kälte lieber|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja Ralf, wer Freunde wie mich hat, kann sich keine Feinde mehr leisten :q
> 
> Was los mit Deinem Rechenknecht? Will er nicht mehr so?



Scheint so, hab wahrscheinlich mein Kontingent verpulvert. 
Bin nu auf der Suche nach dem Einwurfschlitz..
Glück gehabt, konnte die Smileys mit Ctrl+F5 überreden, wieder für mich tätig zu werden....
|supergri|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Nabend Männers,
> 
> Schönen gruß aus dem Herzen des Ruhrgebiets#h
> 
> ...



Hey Günni, schön Dich zu lesen. Hier hat sich ein schöner Schnee(sturm will ich nicht grad sagen) breit gemacht.

Alles in weiss |wavey:


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Scheint so, hab wahrscheinlich mein Kontingent verpulvert.
> Bin nu auf der Suche nach dem Einwurfschlitz..
> Glück gehabt, konnte die Smileys mit Ctrl+F5 überreden, wieder für mich tätig zu werden....
> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...



Geht doch. Und noch nicht mal nen neuen Trööt deswegen eröffnet:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Günni,

sei froh, dass Du nicht beides gleichzeitig hast..
Bin noch bis morgen in Mannheim, hier gab es heute sogar 8 Grad+ und Sonnenschein.
Mal sehen, was ich auf der Rückfahrt erlebe.


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und vor allem: (fast) Ferkelfreie Zone.
> Wir führen Dich auf den Pfad der Tugend zurück.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist echt lüüüb von dir, Herr Dipl. Psychologe Tom 
Aber den letzten Satz hättest du gern wech lassen können |krach:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Geht doch. Und noch nicht mal nen neuen Trööt deswegen eröffnet:m




Muss meine Smilinchen bei jeder Antwort neu initialisieren#q#q

Dat mit dem neuen Fred muss ich mal ins Auge fassen..

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das ist echt lüüüb von dir, Herr Dipl. Psychologe Tom
> Aber den letzten Satz hättest du gern wech lassen können |krach:




Oh, sorry, wollte ich nicht.




Aber damit jeder weiß, worum es *MacmikadoferkelMarco* geht:

Hier die Ursache für seine Bemerkung


P.S. Ihr könnt ruhig für die Sau abstimmen. Verdient hat er es :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Oh, sorry, wollte ich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist zu überlegen, muss ich vom 05.-08.02. mal mit Georg diskutieren.
Mal sehen wat Marco an Kosten für den Flüssigkeitsausgleich, für Georg und mich, übernimmt.
Entsprechend wird dann unsere Überzeugungsarbeit ausfallen..

Ralf


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Ralf... Für dich muss ich mir dann mal was überlegen, aber für Georgi???? HMMM... der ist sowieso nicht mehr davon abzubringen...#c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ach Ralf... Für dich muss ich mir dann mal was überlegen, aber für Georgi???? HMMM... der ist sowieso nicht mehr davon abzubringen...#c




Mit nem bißchen Sushi könnte ich Georg wahrscheinlich wieder umerziehen.....


----------



## goeddoek (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ach Ralf... Für dich muss ich mir dann mal was überlegen, aber für Georgi???? HMMM... der ist sowieso nicht mehr davon abzubringen...#c




Soso - da wird Geiz der Mildtätigkeit vorgeschoben und im gleichen Atemzug werden Opfer zu Tätern gemacht :c :c :c :q :q :q

Is doch ganz einfach, Hase - lass Dir was einfallen.
Nur - billigen Fusel würde ich dann als Beleidigung auffassen und Du würdest Dir damit noch mehr meinen Unmut zuziehen als nach deinem obigen Posting #d #d

:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@GuideGeorg: Wieso muss dat immer wat teures sein??? Sacht man nicht immer:
Egal wie klein oder billig das Geschenk ist, hauptsache ist, es kommt von Herzen???


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:m Morgen... Na auch schon wach?..sagt mal hat einer hier meinen Kandidaten gesehen?
Ich meine ..heute früh, wie´s sich für´n Frühschnackteamler gehört? #c
Muss wohl mal rübergehen, natürlich alles im Zuge des Wahlkrampfs, und ihn wecken, damit er hier nich gleich unten durch ist. Auch Eure hochgeschätzten Stimmen hätten wir für dieses Vorhaben gern
Piet


----------



## Franky D (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hi also ich werd leider für die tour mit der langeland absagen müssen  da zu diesem zeitpunkt die eltern meiner freundin silberhochzeit feiern


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal *Guten Morgen*#h gerufen, damit dieser Trööt nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet...|rolleyes

Wünsch allen Meeresschnackern ne schöne SchnellrumgehWoche!:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all#h

@ MFT-D


> damit dieser Trööt nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet...


 Vielleicht am We mal die Tastatur nutzen, damit sowas nicht passiert


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk, Moin Micha,

liegt wohl am Winterschlaf...........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-R


> iegt wohl am Winterschlaf...........



|kopfkrat könnte schon sein , aber bei einigen ist der gegen 13h beendet :q


----------



## Ines (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geht's heute nachmittag wieder los?
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ines

Moin erstmal #6



> Geht's heute nachmittag wieder los?



heute ist Pause , morgen  ??? wahrscheinlich auch , aber am Mittwoch könnte es klappen.....#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
hier ist auch Winterpause, Gestern noch herliches Sonnenwetter und heute wieder grau in grau  ..wann wird bloß mal wieder richtig Sommer #c... 

schönen Tag noch
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das herrliche Winterwetter ist hier noch.:q
Allerdings auch recht kalt dabei, denn heute Morgen waren's schon wieder -5°C!

Frühling dauert wohl noch etwas.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Oh man was ein Tag hetze hier von Bespr.... äh Meeting zu Meeting :v
Wird Zeit das wieder Wochenende ist :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Oh man was ein Tag hetze hier von Bespr.... äh Meeting zu Meeting :v
> Wird Zeit das wieder Wochenende ist :q




Guuuden Kai!

Sag mal, deine Multi, hast du die komplett mit Geflecht vollgeknallt, oder geht auch 0,50er Mono als Unterfütterung?


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Kai!
> 
> Sag mal, deine Multi, hast du die komplett mit Geflecht vollgeknallt, oder geht auch 0,50er Mono als Unterfütterung?



Moinsen,
ich unterfüttere immer mit Mono und bei meiner Deep Sea halt ein büschen mehr bei der Schnurfassung:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

na logo hab ich unterfüttert. Bei dem Ross müsstest Du sonst über 1000Meter 
Geflecht drauf knallen um die Spule voll zu haben. Und je voll die Spule desto mehr
Schnureinzug hast Du.

Ich hab 600Meter 10lb Tufline drauf und darunter so viel 50iger bis das Ding randvoll ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke @ Uwe und Kai!#6

Dann werd ich auch mal so tun...:q

Bei der Geflochtenen will ich gern was von Gigafish draufmachen.
Bin nur am schwanken, ob Powerflex-Meer in 0,26 oder 0,31, oder Powerline in 0,21 oder 0,26???

Muss 100% rundgeflochten bei ner Multi überhaupt sein?

*U**nd dann noch ne Frage zur Multi:*

Hab die jetzt auf Linkshand gestellt.:vik:
Auf der rechten Seite ist nu noch so ein kleiner Hebel, wo man die Knarre einstellen kann (laut|uhoh: und leise|supergri).

Diese Knarre braucht man hoffentlich nur, wenn man mit der Rolle schleppt (als Bissanzeige?), oder?

Weil wenn die Rolle im Dauergebrauch soooo laut wäre, dann muss ich mir Ohrenstöpsel mit auf's Boot nehmen...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach Dir nicht zu starke/dicke Geflochtene drauf. Du kannst eh nicht so viel Druck auf den Fisch ausüben wie die dickeren Schnüre aushalten und hast dann nur Ärger weil Dir die
Strömung andauernd den dicken Tampen weg spült.

Maximal eine 0,20mm bzw ein 10lb Schnur mehr tut nicht Not.

Die Knarre ist nur eine Art Soundsystem für Dich  Großen Nutzen hat die nicht.

Oder anders gesagt bis Du den Biss in der Rolle hörst tanzt Deine 
Rutenspitze schon ne Weile Tango


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Hab die jetzt auf Linkshand gestellt



mit welcher Hand, "pumpst" du die Dorsche aus der O-See ?

würde das in Norge beibehalten...


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mach Dir nicht zu starke/dicke Geflochtene drauf. Du kannst eh nicht so viel Druck auf den Fisch ausüben wie die dickeren Schnüre aushalten und hast dann nur Ärger weil Dir die
> Strömung andauernd den dicken Tampen weg spült.
> 
> Maximal eine 0,20mm bzw ein 10lb Schnur mehr tut nicht Not.
> ...




Die haben noch ne 0,16er Schnur im Angebot, die trägt 15Kg laut deren Angaben!
Meinst, das schickt?|bigeyes

Wieso kann ich nicht vollen Druck auf den Fisch ausüben?
Schlitzen die sonst leicht aus, oder wegen dem Winkel vom Kleinboot???#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> 
> mit welcher Hand, "pumpst" du die Dorsche aus der O-See ?
> ...




Ähm, da nehm ich die rechte Hand!|supergri

Kurbel von der Rolle links.

Bei der Multi ist's doch so, dass die auf der Rute und nicht wie ne Statio darunter gefischt wird. oder?

Wisst ihr eigentlich, dass ich das ganze Wochenende schon
rutenschwingend durchs Haus gerannt bin und meinen Sessel im Büro beinahe zum Kampfstuhl umgebaut hab??? :q:q:q

Sobald die Schnur da ist, werden die Kinder drangebunden und dürfen dann Versuchsköhler bzw. Versuchsheilbutt spielen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk hast Du zufällig eine Schnur der Stärke rumliegen? Muss nicht viel sein, 20Meter reichen.


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab die 16 er auf meiner Blue Arc 7500 und die kommt auch auf die Slammer. Auf der Deep Sea hab ich die 21er Powerlinie drauf. Ich hatte vorher auf den Stationären die 12er, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, die Tragkraft war nicht so hoch wie angegeben. Da hatte ich des öfteren Abrisse. #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dirk hast Du zufällig eine Schnur der Stärke rumliegen? Muss nicht viel sein, 20Meter reichen.




Ne 17er PowerPro nur noch...

Aber die sollte ja ähnlich sein!


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ähm, da nehm ich die rechte Hand!|supergri
> 
> Kurbel von der Rolle links.
> 
> ...


Sprichst Du von der Deep Sea?
Da kannste ja vorher wählen, ob Links- oder Rechtshand.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich hab die 16 er auf meiner Blue Arc 7500 und die kommt auch auf die Slammer. Auf der Deep Sea hab ich die 21er Powerlinie drauf. Ich hatte vorher auf den Stationären die 12er, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, die Tragkraft war nicht so hoch wie angegeben. Da hatte ich des öfteren Abrisse. #c




Geil!

Hassu du dir auch die Slammer geholt?#6

Hab für die Ostsee auch die 0,12er.
Bisher noch nie Probs gehabt.
Nur ab 90g Jigkopfgewicht kann ich nicht mehr voll durchziehen, da es sonst so ein unschönes peitschendes Geräuchsch gibt...
Aber ansonsten keine (na ja, kaum) Abrisse!

Für die Slammer wollte ich mir auch 16er holen.
Und dann mach ich dir das mit der 21er für die Deep Sea auch mal nach.
Du bist ja schließlich schon Norgeerfahren...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Sprichst Du von der Deep Sea?
> Da kannste ja vorher wählen, ob Links- oder Rechtshand.



Ja, ich mein die DS!

Aber die wird doch über der Rute gefischt, oder geht das auch drunter hängend???#c

Ist ja meine erste Multi!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe Yupii würde auch am 100er Stahlseil seine Pilker versenken, der Kerle ist kein Maßstab :q


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, ich mein die DS!
> 
> Aber die wird doch über der Rute gefischt, oder geht das auch drunter hängend???#c
> 
> Ist ja meine erste Multi!#h



Die DS wird auch oben gefischt. Du stellst aber bevor Du die Schnur aufspulst per Knöpfchen ein, ob Du sie als Links- oder Rechtshand fischen willst und befestigst sie dementsprechend auf der Rute. Vergiss aber vor Aufspulen der Schnur nicht diese zusätzliche Halterung anzuschrauben. Hinterher geht nicht, daher fehlt sie bei mir, habe ich zu spät bemerkt|uhoh::q


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hehe Yupii würde auch am 100er Stahlseil seine Pilker versenken, der Kerle ist kein Maßstab :q


Herr Kai Oberpflaume:
Es tut weh, immer in den Wunden zu bohren:c:c:q
Ist denn Dein:vund hinten Unwohlwein auch vorbei:vik::vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Neee alte Geschichten werden erst durch neue ersetzt. :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Die DS wird auch oben gefischt. Du stellst aber bevor Du die Schnur aufspulst per Knöpfchen ein, ob Du sie als Links- oder Rechtshand fischen willst und befestigst sie dementsprechend auf der Rute. Vergiss aber vor Aufspulen der Schnur nicht diese zusätzliche Halterung anzuschrauben. Hinterher geht nicht, daher fehlt sie bei mir, habe ich zu spät bemerkt|uhoh::q




Ich hab Meine auf Linkshand eingestellt.

Allerdings ist für diese Zusatzhalterung der Rollenhalter irgendwie zu schmal. Das passt vom Lochbild her leider nicht...#c


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Hassu du dir auch die Slammer geholt?#6





> ja eine 560 für meine Balzer North bis 20lbs. Kommt aber erst nächste Woche. Ich überlege gerade, ob nicht noch ne 460 für meine Charisma Senso Pilk 30-120gr notwendig ist|supergri|supergri





> Hab für die Ostsee auch die 0,12er.
> Bisher noch nie Probs gehabt.
> Nur ab 90g Jigkopfgewicht kann ich nicht mehr voll durchziehen, da es sonst so ein unschönes peitschendes Geräuchsch gibt...
> Aber ansonsten keine (na ja, kaum) Abrisse!
> ...


Mag sein, dass ich ne Schnur aus ner schlechten Produktion bekommen hatte. Ich fische auch lieber mit ner feineren Schnur anner Ostsee.
Norgeerfahren|supergri|supergri|supergri Ich weiss, wie man auch in den unmöglichsten Situationen Pilker und Gummifische abreissen kann:q


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

 #dna sowas|rolleyes#d


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich, dass ich das ganze Wochenende schon rutenschwingend durchs Haus gerannt bin



Ist zwar auch interessant, gehört aber nicht unbedingt hier veröffentlicht...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Herr Kai Oberpflaume:
> Es tut weh, immer in den Wunden zu bohren:c:c:q
> Ist denn Dein:vund hinten Unwohlwein auch vorbei:vik::vik:




Ihr seid echt fies zueinander!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> #dna sowas|rolleyes#d
> 
> 
> Ist zwar auch interessant, gehört aber nicht unbedingt hier veröffentlicht...:vik::vik::vik:






|bigeyes Och nöööö!|uhoh:

Ich hab schon so ein komisches Gefühl gehabt, als ich dich eben hier rumschnüssen gesehen hab.

Aber gleich mich hier wieder anzuferkeln für so ne Lapalie, das ist ja wohl unter aller Sau!!!


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt fies zueinander!:q


ach wat:q
er brauch das
es war einmal in Norge......
endlich hatten wir unsere Kleinen ( knute, sunny nach mehreren Scheidebechern) morgens um halb acht zu Bett gebracht, die beiden anderen Vögel schnarchten noch, sodass wir mal ohne KKK-djoerny( Mister Einhand) vernünftig angeln fahren wollten (zumindest ich) und ich Herrn Pflaume endlich mal zeigen wollte, wo der HAmmer hängt, fängt er nach 5 Minuten Fahrt mit diesem Simulieren an:q:q:q Das war dann die tolle Ausfahrt#d#d:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Norgeerfahren|supergri|supergri|supergri Ich weiss, wie man auch in den unmöglichsten Situationen Pilker und Gummifische abreissen kann:q




Das versuch ich aber lieber nicht nachzumachen...#d


Ja, ich liebäugel auch noch mit ner 460er!

Hoffe, dass meinen 560er auch nächste Woche kommt.
Wird ja nachgeliefert von Askari....|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja nach einer Stunde "PottStop" war doch alles wieder gut :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> #dna sowas|rolleyes#d
> 
> 
> Ist zwar auch interessant, gehört aber nicht unbedingt hier veröffentlicht...:vik::vik::vik:


 
Man Dirk reiß' dich doch mal zusammen :q:q:q ...altes Ferkel |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ach wat:q
> er brauch das
> es war einmal in Norge......
> endlich hatten wir unsere Kleinen ( knute, sunny nach mehreren Scheidebechern) morgens um halb acht zu Bett gebracht, die beiden anderen Vögel schnarchten noch, sodass wir mal ohne KKK-djoerny( Mister Einhand) vernünftig angeln fahren wollten (zumindest ich) und ich Herrn Pflaume endlich mal zeigen wollte, wo der HAmmer hängt, fängt er nach 5 Minuten Fahrt mit diesem Simulieren an:q:q:q Das war dann die tolle Ausfahrt#d#d:q




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Wer den Schaden hat ...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sag mal Herr Pilkterminator war das vor oder nachdem Du kapitulierend 
alle Deine Pilker über Bord geworfen hast? :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ach wat:q
> er brauch das
> es war einmal in Norge......
> endlich hatten wir unsere Kleinen ( knute, sunny nach mehreren Scheidebechern) morgens um halb acht zu Bett gebracht, die beiden anderen Vögel schnarchten noch, sodass wir mal ohne KKK-djoerny( Mister Einhand) vernünftig angeln fahren wollten (zumindest ich) und ich Herrn Pflaume endlich mal zeigen wollte, wo der HAmmer hängt, fängt er nach 5 Minuten Fahrt mit diesem Simulieren an:q:q:q Das war dann die tolle Ausfahrt#d#d:q


 


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja nach einer Stunde "PottStop" war doch alles wieder gut :q


 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:

..war wohl ein echt beschi**enes Erlebnis :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja der sonnengereifte Hühnersalat hat brav seinen Dienst getan 
Aber ich war nicht der einzige... ganz im Gegensatz zu unserer Pilkmaschiene.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Man Dirk reiß' dich doch mal zusammen :q:q:q ...altes Ferkel |rolleyes




Krummer Hund, am End hast du mir noch die olle Honigkugel auf'n Hals gehetzt...|gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sag mal Herr Pilkterminator war das vor oder nachdem Du kapitulierend
> alle Deine Pilker über Bord geworfen hast? :q


 











 ..wie geil ist das denn :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Krummer Hund, am End hast du mir noch die olle Honigkugel auf'n Hals gehetzt...|gr:


 
..ne, so 'ne Schweinerei traust Du mir zu? :c
Aber ich weiß wer's war |rolleyes:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja der sonnengereifte Hühnersalat hat brav seinen Dienst getan
> Aber ich war nicht der einzige... ganz im Gegensatz zu unserer Pilkmaschiene.




Ich lach mich hier grad voll weg!


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk: Sorry, aber Du bist nunmal "verpfiffen" worden... |rolleyes (nein, Chris war's nicht!!!)

@Tosk_NI: Habt ihr ihm nicht gesagt, dass das nix bringt mit dem Anfüttern???:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ne, so 'ne Schweinerei traust Du mir zu? :c
> Aber ich weiß wer's war |rolleyes:g




|bigeyesAha!|bigeyes


|director:*Michaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*,



du Biest!!!|splat2:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber mal ganz im Ernst ist muss sagen unser Uwe hat eine Geduld! 
Als er binnen einer halben Stunde zum siebten Mal einen neuen Pilker samt Vorfach 
neu anknoten musste ist Ihm nicht ein böses Wort raus gerutscht. Respekt!!

Ich hätte getobt gute 70€ binnen einer halbe Stunde zu versenken, noch teurer 
geht wohl nur noch auf dem Kietz...


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dirk: Sorry, aber Du bist nunmal "verpfiffen" worden... |rolleyes (nein, Chris war's nicht!!!)
> 
> 
> Hmmm, ich hab da einen starken Verdacht. Siehe unten!



Werde mich übelst rächen!
Weiss zwar noch nicht wie, aber...|evil:


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*häääääääääää---:vik:

*


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz im Ernst ist muss sagen unser Uwe hat eine Geduld!
> Als er binnen einer halben Stunde zum siebten Mal einen neuen Pilker samt Vorfach
> neu anknoten musste ist Ihm nicht ein böses Wort raus gerutscht. Respekt!!
> 
> ...




Hey, beim oberen Absatz konnte ich noch lachen...

Zum unteren Absatz:  |sagnix


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> *häääääääääää---:vik:
> 
> *





Pöser Pursche!!!

Werde dich demnächst solange mit Wattebällchen bewerfen, bis du heulst.|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> noch teurer
> geht wohl nur noch auf dem Kietz...



auch da gibt es "Sonderangebote" und Rabattaktionen


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> auch da gibt es "Sonderangebote" und Rabattaktionen




|kopfkratMein Guide kannte sich wohl auch nicht soooo gut da aus!#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |kopfkratMein Guide kannte sich wohl auch nicht soooo gut da aus!#c


 

heyhey, wer wollte den _*ausschließlich *_in Luxusschuppen? :vik::vik::vik: ..AlbersEck..Ritze..usw.


----------



## Yupii (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Honey 
Kennste das nicht?:q
Ich schmeiss immer am ersten Pilkstopp ein paar Pilker zum Anfüttern rein, das hilft:q

Und mit dem Pilker- und Gummifischen-Abreissen war nicht ganz so wild... ich alles selbst gegossen. Dafür war auf der Rückfahrt sunny`s Möhre nicht überladen und wir sind spritsparender gefahren|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> heyhey, wer wollte den _*ausschließlich *_in Luxusschuppen? :vik::vik::vik: ..AlbersEck..Ritze..usw.




Na ja, Digger!

Nach dem üblen Schock in dem ersten Laden...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mir läufts immer noch eiskalt den Buckel runter, wenn ich daran denke!|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, Digger!
> 
> Nach dem üblen Schock in dem ersten Laden...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Mir läufts immer noch eiskalt den Buckel runter, wenn ich daran denke!|uhoh:


 
Dat war echt ein übler Schuppen, aber der erste Durst war gelöscht :m so what...


----------



## Ines (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uuuh, ein Ferkelchen in der Runde! |bigeyes
Und dann auch noch erwischt worden! #c



Das tut mir aber leid!


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ines



> Das tut mir aber leid!


Das glaub ich dir auf's Wort...|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

It smells like Schadenfreude hier!:c

Na ja, da kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Ferkelgemeinde noch bessere Dinger raushaut und ich nochmal davon komme...:q


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin auch mal wieder von mir....

hatte ja wie bereits wahrscheinlich schon gelesen wurde, wieder ein super we hinter mir...

hab den einheimischen erstmal gezeigt wie man angelt ;-)


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Na ja, da kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Ferkelgemeinde noch bessere Dinger raushaut und ich nochmal davon komme...



nur das würde dich retten.........:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin auch mal wieder von mir....
> 
> hatte ja wie bereits wahrscheinlich schon gelesen wurde, wieder ein super we hinter mir...
> 
> hab den einheimischen erstmal gezeigt wie man angelt ;-)




Guuuden Matze!

Freut mich, dass du ein schönes WE hattest.

Petri zu deinen Platten.:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> 
> nur das würde dich retten.........:q





Ich verlass mich da mal ganz auf die erfahrenen Ferkels.


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Matze!
> 
> Freut mich, dass du ein schönes WE hattest.
> 
> Petri zu deinen Platten.:m




ich habe so leicht angelesen das du auch unterwegs warst?
erfolg gehabt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich habe so leicht angelesen das du auch unterwegs warst?
> erfolg gehabt?




Nööö, war nicht los.#d

Das Wasser hier ist an der Oberfläche noch im falschen Aggregatzustand...


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nööö, war nicht los.#d
> 
> Das Wasser hier ist an der Oberfläche noch im falschen Aggregatzustand...



ah,alles klar,ich versteh.
dann hab ich mich im MFT wohl verguckt...
meine da waren bilder drin von euch...


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ah,alles klar,ich versteh.
> dann hab ich mich im MFT wohl verguckt...
> meine da waren bilder drin von euch...




Nein, das mit den Bildern ist schon richtig!

Die sind da neu drin.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk hier wie versprochen die Links, (1500yds sind gute 1350Meter)

einmal in Grün
http://cgi.ebay.de/POWER-PRO-15-x-1...hZ017QQcategoryZ31706QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

und einmal in Rot
http://cgi.ebay.de/POWER-PRO-15-x-1...hZ017QQcategoryZ31706QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

gibt es auch in Gelb hier aber in der 20lb Variante
http://cgi.ebay.de/POWER-PRO-20-x-1...hZ017QQcategoryZ31706QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Wenn Du Glück hast und der Zoll pennt für 88€ wenn die Jungs 
brav aufpassen und Steuern/Zoll kassieren ca 108€ für 1350Meter also 8Cent/Meter :q


----------



## nemles (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels #h

Man hab ich vom Brandungsangeln Muskelkater.:q|uhoh:

Nix mehr gewöhnt.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels #h
> 
> Man hab ich vom Brandungsangeln Muskelkater.:q|uhoh:
> 
> Nix mehr gewöhnt.




Hallo Tom......

Oder vielleicht doch vom einarmigen Reissen in der Halbliter-
Klasse.
#6#6#6


----------



## Bela B. (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,ich fahre in der ersten Februarwoche nach Laboe und möchte dort vom Boot aus angeln.Im Hafen liegen ja drei Hochseekutter.Ist es möglich,mit Z.B auch einem kleineren Boot zum angeln zu fahren.Wer kann mir helfen und mir dazu Tipps für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag geben. 

Danke.:vik:

Bela B.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mir gerade testweise mal ne Spule PowerPro White bestellt, mal sehen wie die so ist


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Bela B. schrieb:


> Hallo,ich fahre in der ersten Februarwoche nach Laboe und möchte dort vom Boot aus angeln.Im Hafen liegen ja drei Hochseekutter.Ist es möglich,mit Z.B auch einem kleineren Boot zum angeln zu fahren.Wer kann mir helfen und mir dazu Tipps für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag geben.
> 
> Danke.:vik:
> 
> Bela B.



Moin!

Hat einer von Euch einen Bootsführerschein bzw wie viele Personen?


----------



## Bela B. (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Torks_NI,  #h

Ich fahre alleine zum angeln und habe leider keinen
Bootsschein. :c

Bela B.


----------



## Bela B. (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Torsk_NI, #h

Entschuldigung für den Schreibfehler im Namen. #q

Bela B. :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In der Nähe von Laboe gibt es den hier,
http://www.bootscenter-kiel.de/content/view/191/46/

ist nur relativ teuer für eine Person.


----------



## nemles (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Tom......
> 
> Oder vielleicht doch vom einarmigen Reissen in der Halbliter-
> Klasse.
> #6#6#6



Nö, das hielt sich in Grenzen. Aber das Schmeissen auf die zweite Sandbank War ja nun fast ein Jahr nicht mehr mit Brandungsbesteck los.|supergri

Aber so langsam lassen die Schmerzen nach :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dirk hier wie versprochen die Links, (1500yds sind gute 1350Meter)
> 
> einmal in Grün
> http://cgi.ebay.de/POWER-PRO-15-x-1...hZ017QQcategoryZ31706QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> ...




Super Kai! Danke!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein schönen guten Morgen gewünscht...|wavey:

Auf das der Tag schnell vorbei geht!:q


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir einen schönen Gruß|wavey:


Schei......... schon wieder -5C°


----------



## Yupii (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Auch von mir einen schönen Gruß|wavey:
> 
> 
> Schei......... schon wieder -5C°



Moinsen
komisch, bei mir sinds +22°.
Vielleicht stellste mal die Heizung an:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


----------



## Yupii (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na Opa Kai,
auch schon  der Kadaverhotze entsprungen


----------



## djoerni (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen in die Runde!!!


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> na Opa Kai,
> auch schon  der Kadaverhotze entsprungen



Den Ausdruck muss ich mir merken |supergri|supergri

Auch von mir ein freundliches Moin in die Runde #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

schon lange.. und wie wild am Schaufeln


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit die Runde..#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ey Leute, 

Wollte nur mal eben kurz fragen, ich wollt mal wieder auf Dorsch gehen im Februar! Welche Kutter könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?


|muahah:


----------



## celler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen

kutter?
also ich würde den nehmen der rechts an der seite neben dem linken in der mitte steht...;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ey Leute,
> 
> Wollte nur mal eben kurz fragen, ich wollt mal wieder auf Dorsch gehen im Februar! Welche Kutter könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?
> 
> ...


 
:Ironie an:
Moin
ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, aber wir haben früher immer so'ne Kette aus Drillingen mit 'nem ordentlichen Blei davor gefischt, das ordentlich reißend geführt bringt dich sicher an'n Fisch :m Tip von mir: verschieden große Drillinge verwenden, dann geht das im Drill so richtig ab :vik:

:Ironie aus:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach wat Chris, das ist viel zu umständlich. 
Ich hab da im Keller ne Kiste davon gefunden, damit geht es viel leichter :q





Quelle:www.kommiss.com


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sacht mal wer hat sich an unseren Stichworten vergangen #d#d#d 
@Kai/Torsk_NI ist das überall auf 6 Stichworte begrenzt worden?


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ach wat Chris, das ist viel zu umständlich.
> Ich hab da im Keller ne Kiste davon gefunden, damit geht es viel leichter :q
> 
> 
> ...


 

Achja das gute Dynamit-fischen  dat waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ey Leute,
> 
> Wollte nur mal eben kurz fragen, ich wollt mal wieder auf Dorsch gehen im Februar! Welche Kutter könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?
> 
> ...




Hey Dickdorschkai!:m

Da kann ich dir eigentlich nur Einen empfehlen!

Die MS *Laich*Forelle in Heikendorf.#6

Der beste Kutter, wenn du mal so richtig propper mit Rogen gefüllte Mutties fangen willst!
Da hast du dann auch allerbeste Chancen (sprich: Schangxsen) einen neuen Dorschrekord aufzustellen und in eines der Hochglanzmagazine zu kommen!

Und dass das Filet der fetten Dorschmutties etwas schlabberig ist, macht auch nix! Einfach bissel mehr Paniermehl an die Frikadellen geben.

Ach und der Laich (manchmal auch Leich oder Laisch genannt) gibt einen wunderbaren Seehasenrogenersatz ab.
So kannst du dir deinen eigenen Kaviar machen!


Worauf du allerdings achten solltest ist, möglichst große und vor allem viele Drillinge an den Pilker rantüddeln und dann das Ganze immer schön über den Boden schleifen lassen.

So hast du auf jeden Fall bessere Chancen!


Glück auf, Alter!|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

endlich mal ne akurate antwort auf die frage die ich mir schon immer gestellt habe! danke dirk!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö Chris kannst mehr als 6 Worte machen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö Chris kannst mehr als 6 Worte machen.


 
Bin schon dahinter gekommen 
..als normaler user, der ich hier bin  kann man wohl nur noch 2 Stichworte pro thread eingeben?!?!?


----------



## celler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

test 1-4 sind ja geile stichworte.
irgend wer muss da aufgeräumt haben


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> endlich mal ne akurate antwort auf die frage die ich mir schon immer gestellt habe! danke dirk!




Na, ich will ja auch nur euer Bestes!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das könnte natürlich sein...


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> test 1-4 sind ja geile stichworte.
> irgend wer muss da aufgeräumt haben


 
#c #c #c wo bist Du den schon wieder???



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das könnte natürlich sein...


 
..ist leider so


----------



## celler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #c #c #c wo bist Du den schon wieder???


 
bis eben stand da bei mir noch test1,test2,test3,test4.....


----------



## celler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso und mslangeland stand da auch ;-)
da hat kai woll seine finger im spiel gehabt..


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meine "Test" wurden nach dem Test natürlich wieder gelöscht. Die Langeland 
ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, ich weiß aber auf welchem


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Langeland
> ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, ich weiß aber auf welchem


 

da hat doch wohl keiner MS Langeland hingeschrieben #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

phösephöse


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> da hat doch wohl keiner MS Langeland hingeschrieben #d




Isch nüx!#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Isch nüx!#d


 
::: schuldig::: |rotwerden


----------



## Yupii (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bahnhof, Bahnhof, macht aber nix#c#c#c

was andreas:
ich suche ne kleine Linkshandmulti für ne feine Jerkbait-Rute ( heute beim Händler angegrabbelt), die in Norge zum Köhlerjagen eingesetzt werden soll. Sie sollte dem Salzwasser ein wenig Widerstand leisten können. Hat von Euch jemand einen Tip für mich? ABU Ambssadeur C3 z.B. Ist gerade noch erschwinglich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Abu Ambassadeur 6501 hatte ich im Juni mit. Hat brav Ihren Dienst gemacht.


----------



## Yupii (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Abu Ambassadeur 6501 hatte ich im Juni mit. Hat brav Ihren Dienst gemacht.



war ich auch dabei#c
Da Du ja dieses Jahr nicht nach Norge fährst und überhaupt damit gar nicht umgehen kannst, wirst Du sie mir sicherlich für `n Appel und Ei überlassen


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Phöö die arbeitet brav an meiner Jerkrute...


----------



## Yupii (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Phöö die arbeitet brav an meiner Jerkrute...


ich nehme auch zur Not, wenn`s denn sein muss, auch die Combo


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay Uwe, alles eine Frage des Preises  Sag mal hängst Du an Deinem Touran?


----------



## Yupii (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Okay Uwe, alles eine Frage des Preises  Sag mal hängst Du an Deinem Touran?



nööh, ich sitze immer


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Bahnhof, Bahnhof, macht aber nix#c#c#c
> 
> was andreas:
> ich suche ne kleine Linkshandmulti für ne feine Jerkbait-Rute ( heute beim Händler angegrabbelt), die in Norge zum Köhlerjagen eingesetzt werden soll. Sie sollte dem Salzwasser ein wenig Widerstand leisten können. Hat von Euch jemand einen Tip für mich? ABU Ambssadeur C3 z.B. Ist gerade noch erschwinglich.




Hol dir die C4,hab ich auch in Norge gefischt.Ist super resistent gegen Salzwasser,wenn sie nach dem Fischen brav gespült wird.
Sie Hat auch noch den Vorteil,das sie höher Übersetzt ist,als die C3,ergo,kannst du auch den Köder schneller einziehen,was beim Köhler angeln natürlich nicht verkehrt ist.

Wenn du einen oder zwei nette Ruten suchst,die wie für die C3/4 gemacht sind,kann ich dir die 

Berley Skelettor Vertical 
WG 80gr 
Länge 1,90m

oder 

Balzer Magna Matrix Uptide
WG 35-300gr
Länge 3,05

empfehlen.

Die Schur kannst du so wählen,das sie die 20kg Marke hat,denn das sollte die Schur haben.


----------



## Yupii (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke für die Info#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf...
na schon alles fein gepackt fürs we?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moinsen" gebrüllt!#h

Heut ist schon wieder Bergfest...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin ralf...
> na schon alles fein gepackt fürs we?



Moin Matze,

ist doch erst nächste Woche(fahren Donnerstag Abend), könnte aber schon mal mit dem Zusammenpacken anfangen.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo, gerade mal eine Stunde rum und schon brennt hier wieder die Luft...

Aber nüscht mehr lange, dann ist wieder Ostseetime :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männer!



Moin Herr Hobbyraum

bei Dir auch so arktische Temperaturen......


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal ne Frage Leute,

welche Coleman Box würdet ihr euch holen?

Eher die 68 Liter oder lieber die 100 Liter???

Ich denke, dass die 100er besser sein wird, da wir ja zu zweit sind und so das Filet im Block zusammen bleiben kann.
Also auch länger kühl bleibt.|kopfkrat


Dann noch was...|rolleyes

Ich bräuchte einen Flicken zum Überkleben für meinen Floater.
Irgendwie hat der am linken Bein ne kleine Öffnung, die da nicht hin gehört!#q#q#q


----------



## Yupii (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,

bei zwei Leuten reicht auch ne 68l Box. Wir haben solch ein Teil aus der Metro. Ist wesentlich billiger und hält die Kälte auch. Ist ne blaue Steroporbox, die einen Kunststoffeinsatz hat, nennt sich einfach"METRO Isolierbox".
Für den Floater: Vielleicht aus`m Campingzubehör fürs Zelteflicken? Das sollte doch gehen.


----------



## Yupii (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Filets immer schön rechteckig einfrieren. Dann habt ihr wenig zwischenraum. Und falls sie nicht voll wird ( wie bei uns, da mein Schwager mehr mit SMSen beschäftigt war|bla:#d#d(Insiderwissen))kühlpacks, gefüllte eingefrorene Gefrierbeutel oder gefüllte und eingefrorene Plastikflaschen oben drauf packen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Super!
Danke für die Info Uwe!:m

Brauch man für die Metro eigentlich immer noch diese Karte, oder dürfen Normalsterbliche da mittlerweile auch einkaufen?#c

Wär aber galube kein Prob so ne Karte zu organisieren...|rolleyes


Das mit dem Zeltflicken sollte bestimmt gehen.
Wir haben so nen Outdoorladen in der Nähe, da frag ich mal nach!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp die Metroboxen sind spitze! Dirk ich glaub ich hab zu hause noch ein paar Flicken für
meinen Kite-Schirm. Die Dinger halten wie der Teufel 

Wenn das Loch nicht zu groß ist?!


----------



## Yupii (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Brauch man für die Metro eigentlich immer noch diese Karte, oder dürfen Normalsterbliche da mittlerweile auch einkaufen?#c


Ich weiss nicht#c Meine ist zerbröselt, wir hatten uns die Box mitbringen lassen.
Aber ich musswohl selbst noch mal hin. Ich muss ja Verpflegung für unser Tour einkaufen, z.B. den herrlichen Geflügelsalat, nech Kai, mein kleiner:v-Beutel:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jupp die Metroboxen sind spitze! Dirk ich glaub ich hab zu hause noch ein paar Flicken für
> meinen Kite-Schirm. Die Dinger halten wie der Teufel
> 
> Wenn das Loch nicht zu groß ist?!




Nein Kai, das Loch ist nicht wirklich gross!#d
Das Moramesser hat ja nur ne etwa 2cm breite Klinge...#t


So ein Kiteflicken würde mir da schon helfen glaube ich.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Super!
> Danke für die Info Uwe!:m
> 
> Brauch man für die Metro eigentlich immer noch diese Karte, oder dürfen Normalsterbliche da mittlerweile auch einkaufen?#c
> ...




Hallo Dirk,

such mal unter Metrobox. Da gibt es einen Fred von 2002, mit einem Bild der Box (konnte ich irgendwie nicht hochladen, weil es eine bmp Datei ist).
Ausweis braucht Du meines Wissens immer noch.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

betreffend des Floaters schau mal hier...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2024326&postcount=9


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht#c Meine ist zerbröselt, wir hatten uns die Box mitbringen lassen.
> Aber ich musswohl selbst noch mal hin. Ich muss ja Verpflegung für unser Tour einkaufen, z.B. den herrlichen Geflügelsalat, nech Kai, mein kleiner:v-Beutel:q:q



Ich werd nur gefrorenes Fleisch mitnehmen...
Alles Andere wie Nudeln, Kartoffeln und Brot kann man doch angeblich da oben zum ähnlichen Preis wie hier kaufen, oder???

Erst mal gucken, wo hier die nächste Metro ist!:q|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> betreffend des Floaters schau mal hier...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2024326&postcount=9




Guuuden Ralf!|wavey:


Genau sowas hab ich gesucht.#6
Das werden die bestimmt bei dem Outdoorfritzen vorrätig haben.

@Kai,

da brauch ich die Kiteflicken gor net.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Die Filets immer schön rechteckig einfrieren. Dann habt ihr wenig zwischenraum. Und falls sie nicht voll wird ( wie bei uns, da mein Schwager mehr mit SMSen beschäftigt war|bla:#d#d(Insiderwissen))kühlpacks, gefüllte eingefrorene Gefrierbeutel oder gefüllte und eingefrorene Plastikflaschen oben drauf packen.




Würde die Kühlbox mit in die Gefriertruhe stellen(wenn machbar und natürlich ohne Deckel) und die Filets(im Gefrierbeutel) gleich in die Kühlbox packen.
Sind ja dann noch gut stapelbar und große Zwischenräume entstehen auch nicht.
So hat man auch jederzeit Überblick über den restlichen Platz und muss nicht erst am letzten Tag mit dem Verpacken anfangen.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay, ansonsten gibt Laut 

@ Yupii

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Salat, DAS passiert mir garantiert mit mehr. 
Genauso wird es unseren beiden Küchenschaben bestimmt auch nicht mehr passieren
das nicht gefrorene Lebensmittel 20 Stunden lang durchs Land transportiert werden :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !



> Würde die Kühlbox mit in die Gefriertruhe stellen



Eigentlich ne gute Idee, klappt aber nur, wenn die Kühktruhe dementsprechend groß ist.
Wir durften im letzten Jahr alles wieder auspacken, die Box war nicht mehr zu heben....:q 
Evtl. ein bis zwei Tage vor der Abreise, schon mal zu Hälfte befüllen, das langt voll und ganz..#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin FK,

letztes Jahr konnten wir in der Kühltruhe rumlaufen :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

ihr hattet wahrscheinlich ne Gemeinschaftsbox, die gerade so in
die Gefriertruhe gepasst hat. Ich bin jetzt von ner 2 Personen-Box ausgegangen.
Bei den beiden Westerwäldern wird aber wahrscheinlich eine 
5l Tupperdose reichen..... duck und wech....

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

5L??? Willst Du den soviel Fisch schenken??!



Ach ja unser Ruten schwingende Westerwälder :q


----------



## Yupii (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin FK,
> 
> letztes Jahr konnten wir in der Kühltruhe rumlaufen :q


das lag aber am Einarmigen, dem SMSler und den beiden Vögeln:q, mit denen ich meistens vorlieb nehmen musste. Ich war mit meiner Ausbeute recht zufrieden.:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ach ja unser Ruten schwingender Westerwälder :q



Ich hoffe ja, dass die Kinder während des Schwingens der Rute bei Oma und Opa waren......
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> letztes Jahr konnten wir in der Kühltruhe rumlaufen



Man fährt ja auch dahin, wo es Fische gibt.....

Seltsam, wir hätten unsere 15KG Filett schon am zweiten Tag zusammen haben können ,wenn wir gewollt hätten :q



> 5l Tupperdose reichen..



die könnte ich gegen einen kleinen Obulus verleihen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also wirklich...#d

Kaum liest man mal bissel wo anders rum, wird hier schon wieder gelästert!|bigeyes

Und dann noch über Westerwälder!!!|uhoh:

Uoah, ich werde digge Füsche fangen.
Die Kiste wird bis zum Bersten gefüllt sein!:q


Und zum Rutenschwingen sag ich nüx mehr.
Hier wird ja Alles gegen einen verwendet...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also wirklich...#d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:q:q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Uoah, ich werde digge Füsche fangen


nu kloppt aber einer richtig auffe Ka....

Sei froh.wenn dir da wo ihr hin wollt, ne Makaroni ans Band geht...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> nu kloppt aber einer richtig auffe Ka....
> 
> :vik:
> 
> Sei froh.wenn dir da wo ihr hin wollt, ne Makaroni ans Band geht...:q






Ja klar!!!

Wird schon was gehen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch
hab leider verpennt, muss jetzt zum angeln  :vik:

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> hab leider verpennt, muss jetzt zum angeln



GRRRRRRRRRRRR, oller Pennbruder#d
so wird das nie was mit dem Fisch des Lebens


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach auch
> hab leider verpennt, muss jetzt zum angeln  :vik:
> 
> Bis denn
> Chris




#hSchnarchradde!:q


Wünsch dir viele gestreifte Stacheltiere!:m


----------



## Ines (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Apropos Kühlbox:

In meinem Keller stehen noch zwei Styroporkisten von FK rum, wenn die einer braucht...

...sind leer, mittlerweile!


----------



## djoerni (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen alle mann und frau!

bevor ich die sachen bei 321 einsetze frage ich mal spontan hier nach. habe da noch zwei neue brandungsrollen und ne fast neu e sportexspinne zu verkaufen. rollen: shimano ultegra xsa 10000 und 12000. die sportex ist ne carat spin 4. über preise können wir uns gerne unterhalten...

@barschbande
viel spaß und digge fische!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Ines!

Gerne würden wir die Boxen nehmen.
Wieviel geht denn in Eine rein?


----------



## Ines (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo Ines!
> 
> Gerne würden wir die Boxen nehmen.
> Wieviel geht denn in Eine rein?



Ich schätze mal, 12kg Fisch in die eine, etwas mehr in die andere. Reicht das?|supergri

Aber wie wandern die in den W-Wald???#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, 12kg Fisch in die eine, etwas mehr in die andere. Reicht das?|supergri
> 
> Aber wie wandern die in den W-Wald???#c




Ja, die würd ich nehmen!:q

Wir fahren ja spätestens im April zu euch hoch.
Da könnten wir die im Rückzug mitnehmen...


----------



## Ines (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ende April, bei uns - wann?
Eure Norgetour - wann?


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Ende April, bei uns - wann?
> Eure Norgetour - wann?



16ter-18ter April Geburtstagskuttern :q, dann 19ter April HH!

Ab 22ter Mai Liz und Dirk in Norge! :vik:


----------



## Ines (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, dann klappt das ja!#h


----------



## Franky D (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin in die runde

schat mal hier gibt wiedre ne boardi kutter tour  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146514


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D



> Wieviel geht denn in Eine rein?



20 KG  Filet  passen gut rein, allerdings steht auch nur eine Kiste zur Verfügung


----------



## Ines (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also, Ansage FK: Eine Kiste bleibt hier (ist seine), und eine geht nach Norge. 
Aber die reicht hoffentlich auch!

So long! |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> dann 19ter April HH!


 
Wie jetzt, nicht früher? #d mal sehen, das Wetter sollte sich bis dahin ja ein wenig gemäßigt haben  vieleicht können wir ja dann den geplanten Umtrunk  starten #g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

wünsche einen schnellrumgehenden Arbeitstag.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Wünsche das Gleiche wie Ralf.
Bin leicht übermüdet...|rolleyes, war irgendwie ne übelst schlechte Nacht! 

@ FK & Ines,

kein Problem mit der Kiste.
Hab gestern Abend auf unserm Speicher auch noch ne echt große Kiste entdeckt.
Vielleicht langt die für uns beide. Muss mal ausmessen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Ein Tag noch  Dann ist Wochenende!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Ein Tag noch  Dann ist Wochenende!



Moin Kai,

wie jetzt, macht ihr eure Firma morgen vorübergehend dicht..

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Phö die 4,5 Stunden zähl ich nicht mit :q


----------



## Yupii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> kein Problem mit der Kiste.
> Hab gestern Abend auf unserm Speicher auch noch ne echt große Kiste entdeckt.
> Vielleicht langt die für uns beide. Muss mal ausmessen!



Moinsen,
ich wusste gar nicht, dass man einen Sarg auch als Kühlbox verwenden kann:q:q


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen alle zusammen.
von mir auch nen angenehmen vorletzten arbeitstag ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich wusste gar nicht, dass man einen Sarg auch als Kühlbox verwenden kann:q:q



Wieso, wenn er gut isoliert ist. Die Fische leben ja auch nicht mehr, bloß gehen da mehr als 15(30) kilo rein.
Für den Trophäenfisch ist so'n Ding doch ideal.

:m:m:m:m

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Yupii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und auf der Hintour kann man diverse Kaltgetränke darin lagern


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Dann komm mal 1-2 Tage früher nach Kiel und mach mir nen Platz frei in Eurer Schnarchkiste


----------



## Yupii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> moin in die runde
> 
> schat mal hier gibt wiedre ne boardi kutter tour  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146514



schade, dass dat auf der Forelle stattfindet . Der Kudda wird gemieden. Na ja, hab ja meinen Schein und Frau K. Pflaume wird mir zu jeder Zeit sein Boot vollgetankt zur Verfügung stellen, nech Kai:q#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Dann komm mal 1-2 Tage früher nach Kiel und mach mir nen Platz frei in Eurer Schnarchkiste



Guuuden!

Das kann ich leider noch nicht versprechen!|rolleyes
Wird eventuell nur ein Kurztripp.
Also Freitag Nachmittag hoch, Samstag den Pokal holen, Sonntag ausschlafen, gut essen gehen und dann wieder zurück in den WW!

Mir mangelt es leider an U-Zeit, da dieses Jahr viel zu tun @ home!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> schade, dass dat auf der Forelle stattfindet . Der Kudda wird gemieden. Na ja, hab ja meinen Schein und Frau K. Pflaume wird mir zu jeder Zeit sein Boot vollgetankt zur Verfügung stellen, nech Kai:q#h



Uwe, ich wollte ja eigentlich auch nicht mit dem Kahn mitfahren, aber im Hochsommer kann man mal ne Ausnahme machen...

Ist ja ne Boardveranstaltung und dient nem gute Zweck!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich wusste gar nicht, dass man einen Sarg auch als Kühlbox verwenden kann:q:q




#hGeht alles!:m

Allerdings sind die Särge im Keller...


----------



## Yupii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uwe, ich wollte ja eigentlich auch nicht mit dem Kahn mitfahren, aber im Hochsommer kann man mal ne Ausnahme machen...
> 
> Ist ja ne Boardveranstaltung und dient nem gute Zweck!:m


Ich mach dann lieber mal bei Mirko eine 24-Stunden oder mal wieder ne 3-Tages-Fahrt mit.


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> st ja ne Boardveranstaltung und dient nem gute Zweck!:m


und wer tritt für mich als Sonsor ein....|kopfkrat;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yupii, rück mal mit Deinem Stuhl von der Heizung weg, das bekommt Dir nicht


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich mach dann lieber mal bei Mirko eine 24-Stunden oder mal wieder ne 3-Tages-Fahrt mit.




Hätte da im Herbst was für dich!:m

Wir machen da ne 3 Tagestour vom 12ten-14ten Oktober.
Hätte noch 1-2 Plätzchen frei...#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> und wer tritt für mich als Sonsor ein....|kopfkrat;+



#hWir könnten einen "Sammeln für Koopp" - Trööt ins Leben rufen...:m


----------



## Yupii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich weiss, aber das ist in der Woche... Dat geht nicht. Ich bin im Mai schon ne Woche nicht im Geschäft.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> und wer tritt für mich als Sonsor ein....|kopfkrat;+


 
...ich Sonsor die Hin- und Rückfahrt :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...ich Sonsor die Hin- und Rückfahrt :m




Und wenn dann jeder Teilnehmer des Cup's 1,21 € geben würde, dann wäre FKs Teilnahme komplett gesonsort...


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und wenn dann jeder Teilnehmer des Cup's 1,21 € geben würde, dann wäre FKs Teilnahme komplett gesonsort...


 
..ich würd' fast sagen wir klären das Sonsoring im kleinen Kreis #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ich würd' fast sagen wir klären das Sonsoring im kleinen Kreis #6




War doch auch mehr spaßig gemeint, mein Geschreibsel!|rolleyes

Auf jeden Fall klären wir das Teamintern...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> War doch auch mehr spaßig gemeint, mein Geschreibsel!|rolleyes


 
Meins doch auch, oder denkst Du ich will den Fischkoopp tatsächlich mitnehmen  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Meins doch auch, oder denkst Du ich will den Fischkoopp tatsächlich mitnehmen  :vik:



Kennt ihr schon den neuesten Witz.....
Ich hab für 3 Plätze(Jonas,Olli und ich) für den Boardie Cup angefragt, mal sehen ob es klappt.

@Chris 
wieso hast Du dich eigentlich nur auf die Nachrückerliste setzen lassen.....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Kennt ihr schon den neuesten Witz.....
> Ich hab für 3 Plätze(Jonas,Olli und ich) für den Boardie Cup angefragt, mal sehen ob es klappt.
> 
> @Chris
> ...



Hey Ralf!#h

Da ist doch nüx witzig dran...

Ich find's gut!


Mit der Nachrückerliste hat die Bewandtnis, dass erst mal die 40 Plätze für Teilnehmer aus dem(n) Vorjahr(en) geblockt sind.
Wenn da dann zu wenige mitwollen, bzw. absagen, dann kommen die Nachrücker zum Zuge!|bla:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Ralf!#h
> 
> Da ist doch nüx witzig dran...
> 
> ...




War der Meinung, dass Chris die letzten Male auch schon mit war.
Hoffe, pitus wartet jetzt nicht noch Monate bis geklärt ist, wer von den Vorfahrern wieder mitmöchte.



#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> War der Meinung, dass Chris die letzten Male auch schon mit war.
> Hoffe, pitus wartet jetzt nicht noch Monate bis geklärt ist, wer von den Vorfahrern wieder mitmöchte.



Das kann erfahrungsgemäß schon bis ~ nen Monat vor dem Termin dauern!#c

Aber in der Ecke Heikendorf/Laboe findest du um die Zeit eigentlich relativ gut eine freie Wohnung.
Kann dir gerne die Adresse von unserer Vermieterin aus dem Vorjahr geben.
Ist zwar Laboe, aber das ist ja auch nur nen Katzensprung entfernt...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das kann erfahrungsgemäß schon bis ~ nen Monat vor dem Termin dauern!#c
> 
> Aber in der Ecke Heikendorf/Laboe findest du um die Zeit eigentlich relativ gut eine freie Wohnung.
> Kann dir gerne die Adresse von unserer Vermieterin aus dem Vorjahr geben.
> Ist zwar Laboe, aber das ist ja auch nur nen Katzensprung entfernt...|rolleyes




Finde ich etwas heftig, praktisch 6 Monate abzuwarten, ob einer der Ehemaligen noch teilnehmen möchte (meine ich natürlich nur, wenn die Liste in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen nicht schon mit Ehemaligen voll ist). 
Aber eine evtl. nicht volle Liste monatelang offen zu lassen, das wäre mir definitiv zu lang und ich persönlich werde mir dann weit vorher ne Alternative überlegen.


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Finde ich etwas heftig, praktisch 6 Monate abzuwarten, ob einer der Ehemaligen noch teilnehmen möchte (meine ich natürlich nur, wenn die Liste in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen nicht schon mit Ehemaligen voll ist).
> Aber eine evtl. nicht volle Liste monatelang offen zu lassen, das wäre mir definitiv zu lang und ich persönlich werde mir dann weit vorher ne Alternative überlegen.
> 
> 
> ...




Ei, schwätz halt mal mit dem ollen Pitus!|rolleyes

Reden soll ja bei sowas oft helfen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ei, schwätz halt mal mit dem ollen Pitus!|rolleyes
> 
> Reden soll ja bei sowas oft helfen...




Hab schon in meiner Anmeldung mit angefragt, wann ich definitiv Bescheid bekomme.
Mal sehen, was pitus antwortet. Bin da aber guter Dinge.
Soll auch keine Kritik von mir sein, aber man hätte evtl. einen definitiven Anmeldetermin, für die Ehemaligen, setzen können.
Das die ganze Organisation/Abwicklung manchmal ne undankbare Sache ist, weisst Du ja selber zur Genüge, vorallem wenn es ans Bezahlen geht, oder der Hamster krank wird |supergri|supergri.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau das ist es  Die meisten der alten Hasen fahren schon seit Jahren mit 
und stehen hinter Ihrer Anmeldung. Aber ich kann Dir aus den vergangenen Jahren sagen
das die Nachrückerliste an anfang gaaaanz lang ist und je dichter der Zahltag kommt
immer kleiner wird.

Kurzum geh davon aus, das Ihr dabei seit.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Genau das ist es  Die meisten der alten Hasen fahren schon seit Jahren mit
> und stehen hinter Ihrer Anmeldung. Aber ich kann Dir aus den vergangenen Jahren sagen,
> dass die Nachrückerliste am Anfang gaaaanz lang ist und je dichter der Zahltag kommt
> immer kleiner wird.
> ...





Genau so isses!

Honeyball und Ines kommen ja leider nicht mit.
Also sind deren Plätze praktisch schon Chris und dir sicher!


Ja, die Hamstersache ist schon immer ne üble Angelegenheit gewesen...|rolleyes#q|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also erfahrungsgemäß vomletzten jah rbesteh für nachrücker immer eine sehr gute chance bei der tour und ich hatte es so gehandhabt nach knapp einem Monat jeden mit auf die listezusetzten und nicht ewig abzuwarten wegen den alten hasen alsov ondaher eure chancen stehen da echt gut da auch einige der alten nicht mitkommen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> also erfahrungsgemäß vomletzten jah rbesteh für nachrücker immer eine sehr gute chance bei der tour und ich hatte es so gehandhabt nach knapp einem Monat jeden mit auf die listezusetzten und nicht ewig abzuwarten wegen den alten hasen alsov ondaher eure chancen stehen da echt gut da auch einige der alten nicht mitkommen




Moin Franky,

wenn es so gehandhabt wird, sehe ich auch kein Problem.
Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hoffe, pitus wartet jetzt nicht noch Monate bis geklärt ist, wer von den Vorfahrern wieder mitmöchte.


 


pitus02 schrieb:


> Mitte Mai schicke ich dann meine Bankverbindung per PN raus
> 
> 
> Wer dann bis zum *03.06.09* nicht überwiesen hat, wird aus der Liste gestrichen und einer aus der Nachrückerliste nimmt den Platz ein.
> Da es auf der letzten Tour schwer war die Plätze voll zu bekommen schmeiße ich die freien Plätze ab 10.06.2009 auf den freien Markt.


 

:m:m:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :m:m:m



Hallo Chris,

da geht pitus aber von einer bereits vollen Anmeldeliste aus.
Hoffe er handhabt das wie Franky im letzten Jahr.
Würde ja irgendwie keinen Sinn ergeben, eine nicht volle Teilnehmerliste erst im Juni mit Nachrückern aufzufüllen, damit es sich einige der Ehemaligen 5 Monate lang überlegen können.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ralf
Recht hadder  #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an alle Nicht(mehr)schläfer.......

Endspurt ins Wochenende.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Jau noch schnell die paar Stunden abgerissen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Jau noch schnell die paar Stunden abgerissen



Und biste am Wochende angeltechnisch unterwegs.....
Ich muss noch ein bißchen Geld für Lolland verdienen(Rufdienst).

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin Sonntag auch "In Action" ich brauche Überstunden für die vielen Angeltrips im Sommer


----------



## Yupii (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen in die Runde.
Ich hab auch schon fast Wochenende. Daher werde ich heute wohl noch ein büschen mein Tackle für Norge aufrüsten. Die Wirtschaft muss ja angekurbelt werden.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag auch "In Action" ich brauche Überstunden für die vielen Angeltrips im Sommer




Moijnsen mitteinander!#h

Yo, Überstunden sind gut...
Ich hab heut Abend und morgen auch wieder diesen ollen Lehrgang.|rolleyes

Aber auch diese Stunden werden gut geschrieben!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Männer
wünsche euch allen ein hübsches WE und vlt ein paar Fischlis am Band #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Tach gesagt...#h


> und vlt ein paar Fischlis am Band


mal schaun, werde gleich mal ein bißchen üben  und vielleicht die nächste DS-Rute zerbröseln |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaub, hier is wirklich nur noch ein Frühschnack Team...

Über 12 Stunden keine Aktivität mehr;+;+;+;+;+;+

Ob alle schon |schlafen oder #g oder:l|smlove2:

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ob alle schon |schlafen oder #g oder:l|smlove2:



Ick gloob, du hast die falsche reihenfolge gewählt:

Erst #g dann:k:l und dann|schlafen
Oder nicht???:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ick gloob, du hast die falsche reihenfolge gewählt:
> 
> Erst #g dann:k:l und dann|schlafen
> Oder nicht???:q:q:q



Hallo Marco,
da haste eigentlich recht, aber in meinem Alter muß man sich erst Ausruhen, dann Mut ansaufen und dann :l

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, da hast du dann wohl nicht ganz unrecht 
Aber das ist halt im Alter so... Man kann net immer:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Na, da hast du dann wohl nicht ganz unrecht
> Aber das ist halt im Alter so... Man kann net immer:m



Ne ne, können schon, man hat aber das Glück und muss nicht immer.....

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## macmarco (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> ... man hat aber das Glück und muss nicht immer.....


Oder man redet sich gerade raus, weils halt net immer geht |bla::m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Oder man redet sich gerade raus, weils halt net immer geht |bla::m



Nö, aber man hat mehr Zeit zum Angeln und darf öfters mal nach Lolland....

Naabbennd Georg......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wenn man beides verbindet??;+:g

Naja, nach Lolland komm ich auch so häufig...Aber der Georgi sieht man sowieso nie am Sonntag, der schläääft immer sooo lange (Duck und wech):m

Fährst du kommendes WE rüber??


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und wenn man beides verbindet??;+:g
> 
> Naja, nach Lolland komm ich auch so häufig...Aber der Georgi sieht man sowieso nie am Sonntag, der schläääft immer sooo lange (Duck und wech):m
> 
> Fährst du kommendes WE rüber??




Meinste der schläft da wirklich|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Wir fahren von Donnerstag bis Sonntag......#6#6#6

#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Meinste der schläft da wirklich|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Wir fahren von Donnerstag bis Sonntag......#6#6#6
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Joop, spreche auch Erfahrung:g:m
Das lohnt dann auch richtig... Ist schon genial die Tage über... Ich fahre immer wieder gern hin... Werde dieses Jahr wieder mit meiner Damenmannschaft rüber fahren (als Trainingslager)...letztes Jahr war es auch sehr genial...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Joop, spreche auch Erfahrung:g:m
> Das lohnt dann auch richtig... Ist schon genial die Tage über... Ich fahre immer wieder gern hin... Werde dieses Jahr wieder mit meiner Damenmannschaft rüber fahren (als Trainingslager)...letztes Jahr war es auch sehr genial...



Hab früher auch mal Handball gespielt, braucht ihr vielleicht noch jemanden der die BÄLLE betreut.......
:vik::vik::vik::vik:

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hab früher auch mal Handball gespielt, braucht ihr vielleicht noch jemanden der die BÄLLE betreut.......
> :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



Ja ne ist klar  
Ein Masseur wird noch gebraucht.....











......für den Trainer.......:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar
> Ein Masseur wird noch gebraucht.....
> 
> 
> ......für den Trainer.......:vik:





Jetzt wird mir einiges klar |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Ach ja - 'n Abend zusammen :m


----------



## macmarco (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mir einiges klar |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Ach ja - 'n Abend zusammen :m



Guten Morgen....

was wird dir klar???#c Wenn Ralf schon soooo fragt ...


----------



## goeddoek (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....
> 
> was wird dir klar???#c Wenn Ralf schon soooo fragt ...




Erklär ich Dir, wenn Du wieder mal bei uns bist 

Mit dem Termin kann ich Dir noch nichts zusagen, weil wir da Gäste haben. Wären zwei Tage "Vorwarnzeit" für Euch zuwenig oder reicht das um kurzfristig mit dem Onkel fischen zu gehen ?

Soviel für heute - morgen mehr #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar
> Ein Masseur wird noch gebraucht.....
> 
> 
> ...



Dann haste aber nie wieder Muskelkater.......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers

@Ralf,

wann sieht dich unsere Hansestadt mal wieder?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> 
> @Ralf,
> 
> wann sieht dich unsere Hansestadt mal wieder?



Moin Peter,

dieses Wochenende geht nicht, da ich Rufdienst habe.

Werde Hamburg kurz streifen, wenn wir am Donnerstag nach Lolland fahren.
Weiss aber nicht, ob Hamburch dann Ausschau nach mir hält...
:m:m:m:m
Anschließend schaun mir mal, wollte schon immer mal DS ausprobieren.
Jonas und Olii sind gerade auf dem Weg nach Wismar und werden versuchen, die Fischerprüfung zu bestehen....
Die beiden haben die Unterlagen eines Wochenendkurses,aus MV, zugeschickt bekommen und nehmen nur an der Prüfung teil.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MOIN

Werde mich gleich mal schnell ans Wasser begeben und die Barsche ärgern.:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen
@Marco:Wieso verteilst Du hier meinen Job so grosszügig?
Wenn hier in Grönau die Ventile und Bälle pflegt, dann ja wohl ich 
Naja die alten Bälle aus zähem Leder mit abgegnidelten Ventilen wären noch frei
Piet


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> @Marco:Wieso verteilst Du hier meinen Job so grosszügig?
> Wenn hier in Grönau die Ventile und Bälle pflegt, dann ja wohl ich
> Naja die alten Bälle aus zähem Leder mit abgegnidelten Ventilen wären noch frei
> Piet



Okay Piet, teilen wir uns die Arbeit.
Du bist für Marco's Ventil zuständig und ich für die restlichen Bälle.....
|supergri|supergri

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#c Ich versteh Sie ganich kennen wir uns?... außerdem spruchen wir über die Pflege von runden, etwa Melonengroßen ledernen Sportgeräten mit eingelassenem Ventil.
Hat Marco sowas auch?.. und wenn.. ist da irgendetwas pflegenswert ;+
Piet


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ... außerdem spruchen wir über die Pflege von runden, etwa Melonengroßen ledernen Sportgeräten mit eingelassenem Ventil.
> Hat Marco sowas auch?
> Piet




Ja, hat er. In ca. 1.75 Meter über dem Boden. Das Teil sitzt kurz über den Schultern. Hat nicht nur ein Ventil, sondern sogar Augen und kann auch Geräusche machen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #c Ich versteh Sie ganich kennen wir uns?... außerdem spruchen wir über die Pflege von runden, etwa Melonengroßen ledernen Sportgeräten mit eingelassenem Ventil.
> Hat Marco sowas auch?.. und wenn.. ist da irgendetwas pflegenswert ;+
> Piet



Neee, wer biddu denn.|krach:|krach:
Evtl. hat Marco ja ne Lederhaut und man muss nach dem Ventil suchen....
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Aber das ist ja alles nebensächlich, da Marco ja demnächst nur noch in Sachen Ferkel unterwegs ist...
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

und schon Erkenntnisse gewonnen, als MFT Geheimagent.

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## macmarco (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin...

Ihr habt aber auch Sorgen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin, Moin...
> 
> Ihr habt aber auch Sorgen




Moin Marco,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> und schon Erkenntnisse gewonnen, als MFT Geheimagent.
> 
> :m:m:m:m:m:m:m



Jou, hab ich. Man kann auch mit anderen Völkergruppen vieeel Spaß haben :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles



> mit anderen Völkergruppen vieeel Spaß haben



wird das nicht zu viel ;+


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> 
> 
> wird das nicht zu viel ;+



Nö       :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö       :m



Dann ist gut , nicht das wir uns sorgen müssen #h


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend,
Dacht komm mal auf ein Pläuschken vorbei.........................................dann vielleicht später.#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Hast Du mal an das Bild des Kutters gedacht?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hast Du mal an das Bild des Kutters gedacht?




Gedacht habe ich schon dran ..............Aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch kein Erfolg wo es abgeblieben sein könnte. Denn kutter habe ich in Friedrichskoog Fotografiert.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen....

Schönen Sonntag wünsch ich...

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir auch einen schönen Sonntag.

Werde gleich mal schauen,was die Stachler so machen.


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen zusammen |wavey:

Heute liegen mal schöööön Trockenübungen an mit der Fliege...
Wird bestimmt ein lustiges Treffen...:m


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen |wavey:
> 
> Heute liegen mal schöööön Trockenübungen an mit der Fliege...
> Wird bestimmt ein lustiges Treffen...:m



Rüchtüch Marco  gibt auch noch richtg legger kekse von Moni
Es haben sich noch so 2-3 Interessenten angemeldet
Naja..und dann ins Wahlkampfstudio mit Dir :m
Piet


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Schneeangeln  

Ich vertreibe mir heute den Tag auf der Arbeit und spare mir ein paar 
Überstunden für den Sommer zusammen :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habt ihr alle keine Tastatur mehr ???

10h ohne ein Posting |kopfkrat


----------



## Ines (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn es nichts zu posten gibt, gibt es auch keine Postings...


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Wenn es nichts zu posten gibt, gibt es auch keine Postings...


wie poetisch ...

Naja...wann sollen wir denn posten?? Alle sind unterwegs??:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
so mal schanell in den Hafen "Sonnenaufgang" abfischen und dann genauso schnell wieder nach Hause

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin
ist auch echt mal wieder richtig kalt geworden......
dann mal ein schnelles petri dir..


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen,

3 Tage noch, dann geht es wieder nach Lolland.:m:m

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na wenn dat mal alles jut geht ;-)
seid ihr 2 immernoch allein?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na wenn dat mal alles jut geht ;-)
> seid ihr 2 immernoch allein?




Moin Matze,

Jau, keiner mag uns. #c#c#c#c;+;+;+
Fahre am Donnerstag mit Jonas und dann werden wir kräftig den Fischbestand, auf Lolland, dezimieren.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> Jau, keiner mag uns. #c#c#c#c;+;+;+
> Fahre am Donnerstag mit Jonas und dann werden wir kräftig den Fischbestand, auf Lolland, dezimieren.
> ...



naja warum ich nicht kann weißt du ja...
wäre ja gern dabei gewesen...

lg matze


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja warum ich nicht kann weißt du ja...
> wäre ja gern dabei gewesen...
> 
> lg matze



Dat holen wir nach, das Jahr ist ja noch lang....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## Yupii (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von mir auch ein moin fast zum Wochenende und besonders an unseren rosa Kai Pflaume|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch
..der Hafen hat Peter und mich wieder gehen lassen, leider wieder mal #d nur Beifang  naja, hoffentlich geht die Barschzeit hier bald voll los 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ja, wenn unwissende losziehen :q#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal kurz "Hallö" gerufen#h und wieder verschwunden...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ja ja, wenn unwissende losziehen :q#6


 
ähem..wieviele Barsche hattest Du nochmal in den letzten 2 Tagen zusammen gefischt |kopfkrat :q

@Dirk
was's los? am Wii zocken


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> wieviele Barsche hattest Du nochmal in den letzten 2 Tagen



100% mehr als du :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Jungs :q

Dieser Spongebob im Nintendo DS macht mich fertig! 
Jetzt muss ich Seegras finden um Garry zu füttern  Heiße Kiste...

Wünsche noch einen enspannten daddelfreien Abend


----------



## nemles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs :q
> 
> Dieser Spongebob im Nintendo DS macht mich fertig!
> Jetzt muss ich Seegras finden um Garry zu füttern  Heiße Kiste...
> ...



Tolles Vorbild!!! Meinem Bengel verbiete ich diesen Schwachsinnsschwammkopf, und da kommst Du um die Ecke :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs :q
> 
> Dieser Spongebob im Nintendo DS macht mich fertig!
> Jetzt muss ich Seegras finden um Garry zu füttern  Heiße Kiste...
> ...


 
..wenn Du sowat gerne auf DS zockst, hätte ich da was für Dich...guckst Du #c durchgespielt und jetzt gammelt das hier rum


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Chris! Aber eigentlich hasse ich Adventures. Mir ist das bei Spongebob schon 
zu viel Gesuche und Gerätsel... Wo sind eigentlich die guten alten BallerBumBum Spiele :q

Hab mir noch Call of Duty 4 und Brother in Arm DS 
besorgt ich hoffe da ist mehr sinnlose Gewalt drin :q

Schön wenn man mit sowas gut umgehen kann ohne gleich die Katze des
Nachbarn zu verbrennen. 

@ Tom

Kinder würde ich das auch nur ungern sehen lassen. Das ist das selbe wie 
Simpsons, Futurama, Southpark und Co. Das ist sinnlose Unterhaltung 
ähnlich der Bildzeitung. 
Na gut das war jetzt ein bissl unfair den Sendungen gegenüber :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Danke Chris! Aber eigentlich hasse ich Adventures. Mir ist das bei Spongebob schon
> zu viel Gesuche und Gerätsel... Wo sind eigentlich die guten alten BallerBumBum Spiele :q
> 
> Hab mir noch Call of Duty 4 und Brother in Arm DS
> ...


 
na wenn COD4 nur Bruchstücke von dem enthält, was auf dem PC drin ist  dann ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend Ballerballerbum drin


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ausgezeichnet....


----------



## djoerni (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle! wasn hier los? noch keiner wach?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moinsen an alle! wasn hier los? noch keiner wach?



Moin Jörn......

hast Recht, hier is momentan nich viel los....


#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> hast Recht, hier is momentan nich viel los....


 
Schade eigentlich, hier geht Fischmässig gerade mal garnichts, aber Du hast ja wenigstens die Chance bald was zu berichten #6 ..wann gehts los nach DK?


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> hier geht Fischmässig gerade mal garnichts



Gar nichts kann man auch nicht sagen.
Hier und da, geht immer was....und in ein paaaaaar Tagen ist der Stint da #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> ....und in ein paaaaaar Tagen ist der Stint da #6


 
..in Finkenwerder sind, ich glaub, Haubentaucher immer mit so stintigem wieder aufgetaucht, versuche mit H-Vorfächern blieben aber erfolglos |evil:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, hier geht Fischmässig gerade mal garnichts, aber Du hast ja wenigstens die Chance bald was zu berichten #6 ..wann gehts los nach DK?




Moin Chris,

wir fahren am Donnerstag Nachmittag. Mal sehen was am Freitag die Mefos so sagen.
Damit es auch besser klappt, hab ich für Jonas und mich noch 2 Spinnrollen (Shimano Elf 4000 und Biomaster 4000) zum Mitkommen überredet.#d#d
Wollte eigentlich nur Thermostiefel für Jonas besorgen, und so'n bißchen Kleinkram für die Mefojagd und die Plattfisch Kuttertour musste natürlich auch noch mit.
Hoffe das der Wind auf Lolland etwas weniger wird, damit wir Samstag mit nem Kutter auf Plattfisch raus können.
Mal sehen, ob wir wieder direkt von Lolland berichten können.
Werden auf alle Fälle viele Fotos machen und wenn alles klappt auch mal paar Minuten filmen.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Gar nichts kann man auch nicht sagen.
> Hier und da, geht immer was....und in ein paaaaaar Tagen ist der Stint da #6



Sach büdde Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist. Ich komm dann mal rumgedüst, wenn Du mich guidest.

Auf den Stress hier am Geesthachter Speerwerk hab ich keinen Bock mehr#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Werden auf alle Fälle viele Fotos machen und wenn alles klappt auch mal paar Minuten filmen.
> 
> Ralf
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 
Gute Sache #6 denn man viel Spaß und gut Fisch. Macht mal ein paar anständige MeFo Bilder  mit den neuen "ungewollten" Rollen wird das schon :m

Petri Heil Chris


----------



## celler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

edit.....


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Auf den Stress hier am Geesthachter Speerwerk hab ich keinen Bock me


das ist ein paar Kilometer weiter stromab, auch nicht anders...|uhoh:


----------



## Macker (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris Moin Moin am 22.2. wollen wir nochmal die Flachmänner
ärgern bis gestern waren nur 18 Mann angemeldet. Wenn du also Langeweile Haben solltest da müsste noch was gehen.
Für unsere Truppe hab Ich schon ne Bestellung für 650 Wattis liegen die sind alle auf nem Naturködertrip.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo seit ihr alle hin?

Wünsche mal beste grüßen aus dem Ruhrgebiet bei 6C° und wenn es so bleibt gehts am Wochende noch mal auf Zander & Co.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

hab da ein kleines Problem. Fahre ja Morgennachmittag nach Lolland.
Haben heute erfahren, dass auf Lolland in den nächsten Tagen keine Watties und Seeringler zu kriegen sind.
Da wir erst gegen 16:00 Uhr in Bremen loskommen, möchte ich natürlich nicht nach Hamburg rein.
Weiss jemand zufällig, ob fisherman's in Lübeck immer Watties und Ringler vorrätig hat(die haben bis 19:00 Uhr offen).
Das größte Problem ist, dass alle Angelläden(Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn) zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr zu machen. Das schaffe ich von Bremen aus natürlich nicht (man weiß ja auch nie, was die A1 für Überraschungen bereithält).
Falls jemand eine glorreiche Idee hat, freue ich mich über Vorschläge.

Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was ist mit den Jungs am Weserpark? Habe die nicht auch Naturköder?!


----------



## celler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn du ne etwas grössere bestellung in helitown bei ehemals wattwurm (jetzt kott freizeit)machst,warten die auch auf dich,wenn du nicht alzu spät dort aufschlägst.....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Jungs am Weserpark? Habe die nicht auch Naturköder?!




Moin Kai,

meinst Du Angelsport Apelt, ansonsten kenne ich keine Angelläden in Weserparknähe.

Ralf
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> wenn du ne etwas grössere bestellung in helitown bei ehemals wattwurm (jetzt kott freizeit)machst,warten die auch auf dich,wenn du nicht alzu spät dort aufschlägst.....




Moin Matze,

naja, 150 Watties und 300g Ringler sind natürlich keine Großbestellung.
Werde mal sehen, ob die im Internet vertreten sind.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ralf, ich meine die hier,
http://www.weserangelshop.de/

Versuch macht klug....


----------



## celler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> naja, 150 Watties und 300g Ringler sind natürlich keine Großbestellung.
> Werde mal sehen, ob die im Internet vertreten sind.
> ...




ansonsten muss ich mal schauen,hab die nummer von denen glaub ich....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ralf, ich meine die hier,
> http://www.weserangelshop.de/
> 
> Versuch macht klug....



Hallo Kai,
die sind aber nicht am Weserpark, sondern am Werder-Karree.
War zwar noch nicht in dem Geschäft, hab aber von mehreren Bremer Angelgerätehändlern gehört, dass das Geschäft mit den Watties und Ringlern in Bremen nicht läuft, da die Gewinnspanne 
so gering ist, dass kein Händler nach Bremen liefert.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ansonsten muss ich mal schauen,hab die nummer von denen glaub ich....



Hallo Matze,

hab die Läden gerade im Internet gefunden, machen aber auch um 18:00 Uhr zu.
In der momentanen Autobahnsituation schaffe ich es nicht mehr in 2,5 Stunden nach Heiligenhafen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay, sry für die Ortsangabe! Für mich ist das alles Bremen :q
Ich würde die Option aber nicht gleich tod schlagen, ein Anruf kostet nicht viel...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Okay, sry für die Ortsangabe! Für mich ist das alles Bremen :q
> Ich würde die Option aber nicht gleich tod schlagen, ein Anruf kostet nicht viel...




Okay, werde morgen mal anrufen, will ja nicht zum Mörder werden|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut so! Weitermachen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab da ein kleines Problem. Fahre ja Morgennachmittag nach Lolland.
> Haben heute erfahren, dass auf Lolland in den nächsten Tagen keine Watties und Seeringler zu kriegen sind.
> ...



mal eben wieder nach oben geholt......:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> mal eben wieder nach oben geholt......:q:q:q



Tja Ralf, da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Würde mich ja gern mit Wattis bewaffnet unterwegs mit Dir treffen. Nur muß ich morgen in aller Herrgottsfrühe an Matzes Heimat vorbei nach Hannover.
Und Angelläden an der Strecke kenne ich nur in Neustadt, Burg und Helitown.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja Ralf, da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Würde mich ja gern mit Wattis bewaffnet unterwegs mit Dir treffen. Nur muß ich morgen in aller Herrgottsfrühe an Matzes Heimat vorbei nach Hannover.
> Und Angelläden an der Strecke kenne ich nur in Neustadt, Burg und Helitown.




Hallo Tom,

wäre alles kein Problem, wenn Sohnemann nicht bist kurz vor vier Schule hätte und alle Läden schon um 18:00 Uhr schließen.
Wünsche Dir ne staufreie Fahrt nach Hannover.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Wisst ihr, wer am 17.ten Mai nach Köln auf's AC/DC Konzert fährt????

:q









































































































*ICH!!!:q*


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach so, N'Abend erst mal....|wavey::q


----------



## macmarco (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Dirk...wie sagt man dazu..... *ANGEBER*


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ach Dirk...wie sagt man dazu..... *ANGEBER*






Mehr als das Marco, mehr als das...:m


----------



## macmarco (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es sei dir auch gegönnt....(Angeber)
Meiner einer gibt sich schon mit Lotto King Karl zufrieden:q


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, wer am 17.ten Mai nach Köln auf's AC/DC Konzert fährt????



Bistde da nicht etwas zu jung für? Zumal Brian Scott schon lange nicht mehr da ist??:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bistde da nicht etwas zu jung für? Zumal Brian Scott schon lange nicht mehr da ist??:q




Na ja, mein Gutster!

Ich hab vor ungefähr 20 Jahren angefangen Rockmusik zu hören.
Ja, hieß damals noch so!
AC/DC, Guns N' Roses, Metallica und the Ramons waren meine ersten Cd's...

Wie alt muss ich denn deiner werten Ansicht nach sein, um die Musik hören zu dürfen???|wavey:









Außerdem gehen die Jungs auch ohne Brian noch hammermäßig ab!:q




@ Marco,

genauso sieht's nämlich aus.


----------



## djoerni (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@lollandralf
ruf mal hier an:


Fehmarn - Tackle
Mühlenstrasse 8
23769 Fehmarn
Deutschland
Telefon: 04371 / 889931
frag nach thorsten oder gabi(boardi platte). die beiden wohnen auf fehmarn und betreiben den laden. evtl. sind die beiden länger da oder kommen nochmal wieder wenn du auf der insel bist. wenn du anrufst, bestell mal liebe grüße von mir. alternativ frag mal bei marcy in rahlstedt nach ob er würmer hat. 
*  	       Mega Angelcenter Martins
	        Inh. 	       	Jose Martins
	       	Rahlstedter Straße 154
	       	22143 Hamburg

	       	Telefon : 040 - 677 79 29
da kommt ihr dran vorbei, und die haben bis 19.00 uhr auf!
* wat beneide ich euch!!! hätte voll bock auf lolland mit euch!


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie alt muss ich denn deiner werten Ansicht nach sein, um die Musik hören zu dürfen???|wavey:



Heavy Metal......ab 20 Jahre
Original AC/DC ab 35 Jahre aufwärts :m


Ich durfte noch NIE AC/DC; Sweet; Kiss etc. live erleben |gr:
Dirk.... besorg mir ne Karte |bla:


----------



## djoerni (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Heavy Metal......ab 20 Jahre
> Original AC/DC ab 35 Jahre aufwärts :m
> 
> 
> ...



dann lass mich 35 sein und besorg mir eine mit:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Heavy Metal......ab 20 Jahre
> Original AC/DC ab 35 Jahre aufwärts :m
> 
> *Na, die knapp 4 1/2 Jahre kann man ja wohl vernachlässigen!*
> ...



Dann wird's Zeit!!!

Du müßtest am 17.ten nur zu mir kommen!:m
Liz will nicht unbedingt hin...|uhoh:


----------



## nemles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> dann lass mich 35 sein und besorg mir eine mit:vik:



Wisst Ihr, was ich jetzt gleich mache???

Ich leg die alte: Higway to Hell Konzertplatte auf, setze mir Kopfhörer auf und scheixx auf die Mittelohrentzündung, die sowieso im abklingen ist.|wavey:

Und dann puste ich mein Restgehirn mal richtig durch:vik:


----------



## djoerni (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann gib mal feuer! werde dann auch mal schnell von deep purple auf ACDC wechseln 


I'm on a highway to hell....:vik:


----------



## vazzquezz (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bistde da nicht etwas zu jung für? Zumal Brian Scott schon lange nicht mehr da ist??:q





			
				MFT-Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gehen die Jungs auch ohne Brian noch hammermäßig ab!



Ihr seid mir ein paar Laberpfeifen!!!

Meine Fresse! Original hiess der Sänger "Bon Scott" (will never be "topped"), heute (seit "Back in Black") heisst er "Brian Johnson"!

Keine Ahnung ..., aber ... Hauptsache man hat AC/DC mal gesehen ...!!! |uhoh: 

V. (Blaue Brille - aber immerhin weiss er, wovon er schreibt! :vik


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @ Chris Moin Moin am 22.2. wollen wir nochmal die Flachmänner
> ärgern bis gestern waren nur 18 Mann angemeldet. Wenn du also Langeweile Haben solltest da müsste noch was gehen.
> Für unsere Truppe hab Ich schon ne Bestellung für 650 Wattis liegen die sind alle auf nem Naturködertrip.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Weiß noch nicht, ob ich das hinkriege, bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall. Ich melde mich noch #6



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> ... und wenn es so bleibt gehts am Wochende noch mal auf Zander & Co.


 
Denn mal ein dickes Petri Heil, die Zander laufen hier bestens, sind aber geschont 



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine glorreiche Idee hat, freue ich mich über Vorschläge.
> 
> Gruß Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 
Moin Ralf
die Idee von djoerni ist Zeitmässig die optimalste, in HH-Stapelfeld fährst Du ab, dann ca.10 min geradeaus und schon bist Du bei Marcel, der hat eigentlich immer gewürm da  



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir ein paar Laberpfeifen!!!


 
..ganz ruhig vazz, die ham halt keine Ahnung |rolleyes:vik:


----------



## nemles (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir ein paar Laberpfeifen!!!
> 
> Meine Fresse! Original hiess der Sänger "Bon Scott" (will never be "topped"), heute (seit "Back in Black") heisst er "Brian Johnson"!
> 
> ...



|bigeyes Kieck an, ham wir nu alles durcheinander gewürfelt :m

Danke für die richtigstellung #6


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin herr nemles.....


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Denn mal ein dickes Petri Heil, die Zander laufen hier bestens, sind aber geschont




Bei und noch nicht :vik:

Hecht 15.02  -  30.04

Zander 01.04 -  31.05

Hier kann das ganze Jahr gespinnt werden.|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen,

heute muss erstmal tonnenweise Angelzeugs ins Auto verfrachtet werden.
Mann oh Mann, hoffentlich hab ich auch nicht die 3te Ersatzrute der Ersatzrute vergessen und 2facher Ersatz für jede Rolle is ja Minimum.




Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen alle zusammen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Auf das der Tag schnell umgeht erstmal ein Käffchen- Bingo :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Auf das der Tag schnell umgeht erstmal ein Käffchen- Bingo :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Auf das der Tag schnell umgeht erstmal ein Käffchen- Bingo :q




Moin Kai,

wie jetzt, gleich 2 Kaffee........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @lollandralf
> ruf mal hier an:
> 
> 
> ...




Danke........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein thema! viel spaß euch in danske!


----------



## Yupii (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die holländischen Sturmwattis von Marcy kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Topware.


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin gesagt.....



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> heute muss erstmal tonnenweise Angelzeugs ins Auto verfrachtet werden.
> Mann oh Mann, hoffentlich hab ich auch nicht die 3te Ersatzrute der Ersatzrute vergessen und 2facher Ersatz für jede Rolle is ja Minimum.
> ...



du und dein gerödel...
man,ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen was der alles mit schleppt.
kai müsste wissen was ich meine..


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Matze, der Kerle muss immer nen ganzen Angelladen mitschleppen.
Wobei ich kenne da noch schlimmere Typen, nicht wahr Djoerni


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,hast recht,der djoerni hatte in dansk auch das auto voll....
und er war allein,er kanns nicht auf andere schieben ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der einzige bei den ich es einsehe, dass er tonnenweise Geraffel mitschleppt ist 
unser Uwe, bei der Menge an Verlusten muss da auch ordentlich Nachschub am 
Pier stehen :q Aber nur Pilker und Co.

Sunny darf auch mal ne Rute mehr mitnehmen, manchmal werden Ihm die Teile
zu schwer und dann schmeißt er sie einfach über Bord... :q


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohoh,wenn sie das gleich lesen........


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin

kaum zu glauben, aber hier scheint die Sonne :vik: ..wird jetzt etwa Frühling |rolleyes 

@Kai
hab gerade im BellyHeringsthread von Sönke gelesen, das Du nächste Woche hier oben bist?!?! Wenn Du ein Plätzchen frei hast , kannst ja mal bescheid sagen  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Wenn Du ein Plätzchen frei hast ,



2 Plätze wären besser :q


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ja Matze, der Kerle muss immer nen ganzen Angelladen mitschleppen.
> Wobei ich kenne da noch schlimmere Typen, nicht wahr Djoerni



hallo??? das ist alles notwendig wenn man vernünftig fischen möchte:g es sei denn es ist so kalt, dass einem die klamotten gefrieren und andere unvorhergesehene dinge passieren!

by the way... wann warst du gleich in kiel???


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Höhö Du Naturködersachenmitschlepper ohne Würmer dabei zu haben


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch das war ein durchdachter plan|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> auch das war ein durchdachter plan|supergri


 

..vieleicht erläuterst Du uns den Plan mal ganz kurz


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das würde den rahmen sprengen...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ahso |rolleyes naja, erzählst mir dann bei mal bei 'nem Bierchen #g


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das wiederum könnte klappen#g werde dich die tage sowieso mal kontaktieren|director:#x


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sagt mal ist einer von Euch am Samstag auf der Angelmesse Rendsburg?


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich nicht. muss zur firmenkohltour...


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> das wiederum könnte klappen#g werde dich die tage sowieso mal kontaktieren|director:#x


 
mok dat #6


----------



## macmarco (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen zusammen #h


----------



## djoerni (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin!


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
schön das wenigstens ihr den thread am Leben haltet #6  wat ist hier bloß los #c


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> wat ist hier bloß los #c




Ja nichts#d.........................................................................................................................




















Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende:vik:


----------



## macmarco (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alle am fischen??? Naja..ich räuchere grad mal ne Runde


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin |wavey:

So endlich mal wieder ein WE am Stück zu Hause. Werde mal mein Gerödel vom letzten Jahr durchgucken und auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Alle am fischen??? Naja..ich räuchere grad mal ne Runde




Moinsen @ all!


Yo, ich bin auch am räuchern.
Allerdings Schinken von der wilden Sau...


Mit dem Fischen ist bei uns so ne Sache.
Es regnet zwar, aber auf allem Wasser ist noch ordentlich Eis.
Vielleicht nächstes WE!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hach ..... wat war das wieder mal nen schööööner Tag auf See !!!! :vik:
dank meiner netten 5,65 Kg Meerforelle konnte ich doch gleich bei meiner 1.Teilnahme das BAC Wertungsfischen als Sieger verlassen .... 
die kleine 49er Mefo hat schon grade zum Abendessen gedient :m


----------



## Torsk1 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geiler Fisch(e) Jörg!

Nochmal ein dickes Petri von mir#6


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörg, #6

Da hast Du ja ein richtiges Monster auf die Schuppen gelegt.

Dickes, Fettes Petri |wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

neidisches  Petri #6


----------



## macmarco (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schööööner Fisch!!! schließe mich da mal den Vorredner von an....eht klasse


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

#r schöne Trutte, digges Petri Jörg #6

werd' mich jetzt mal in den Hafen machen, mal sehen ob die Barsche beißwillig sind 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!#h

Mann Jörg. Mal wieder ein richtig toller Fisch, den du da gefangen hast!#6

Dazu ein digges Petri von uns.:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hach ..... wat war das wieder mal nen schööööner Tag auf See !!!! :vik:
> dank meiner netten 5,65 Kg Meerforelle konnte ich doch gleich bei meiner 1.Teilnahme das BAC Wertungsfischen als Sieger verlassen ....
> die kleine 49er Mefo hat schon grade zum Abendessen gedient :m




Das schönste an den Foto´s von Jörg,ist immer,das er sein Hobby mit seinem Besten Freund teilt.
Mal wieder ein grosses digges PETRI Heil


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja mein Jacky hat inzwischen auch schon so einiges an Trolling-,Seeerfahrung ! 
hab ihm beigebracht das er auf seiner Seite ja auch immer den ausgebrachten sideplaner beobachtet und dann laut gibt sobald der wech ist ...  :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ja mein Jacky hat inzwischen auch schon so einiges an Trolling-,Seeerfahrung !
> hab ihm beigebracht das er auf seiner Seite ja auch immer den ausgebrachten sideplaner beobachtet und dann laut gibt sobald der wech ist ...  :m




Bei dem Schnautzer den ich mal hattte,war es so,das er sehr gerne Kanu gefahren ist.Wir sind immer die Este hoch,und damnn in einer Bucht,durfte er dann mal Baden.
Aber sobald das Bott nen Motor hatte,war er nicht begeistert an Bord zu sein.
Er war halt Purist.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen hier in die Runde ! #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal wieder Moin gesagt...|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch hier aus dem verschneiten Westerwald nen schönen Wochenanfang gewünscht!#h

Auf das die Woche schnell rum geht!:m


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

wo ist eigentlich ralf? ist der auf lolland festgefroren?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
aus dem grauen Hamburg, gestern hab ich gehört das hier ab Mittwoch wieder ein Schneechaos kommen soll  ich könnt' :v 
Wann wird das endlich wieder Warm #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :v
> Wann wird das endlich wieder Warm #c




Guuuden Schmaler!#h


Ich glaub das dauert mit dem wieder warm werden noch ne ganze Weile.


Das ist keine Klimaerwärmung sondern eher ne Klimaverkühlung!#q


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-C


> Wann wird das endlich wieder Warm


Wahrscheinlich, wenn der Winter vorbei ist....|supergri

MFT-D
Ich glaub das dauert mit dem wieder warm werden noch ne ganze Weile.

Denke mal noch in 2-3 Wochen geht es aufwärts...#6


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach hör auf ..... soll ruhig noch nen büschn kühl bleiben :m
das tut  den Meerforellen glaub ich noch besser


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

shize auf Meerforellen, ich will Strandwetter :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich ja auch .... aber erst nochmal nen paar schöne Silberlinge abgreifen bevor die Quallenpest im warmen Wasser dann wieder alles beenden wird ..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> soll ruhig noch nen büschn kühl bleiben


hab nix dagegen, bin eh nen halbr Eskimo...


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> bin eh nen halber Eskimo...


 

..ja, vor allem halb |rolleyes  

ne, laß mal lieber, so ein bischen T-shirt Wetter dat passt schon #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> so ein bischen T-shirt Wetter


du willst ja bloß deine angefutterten Rundungen zur Schau stellen  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> du willst ja bloß deine angefutterten Rundungen zur Schau stellen :vik:


 
..und vor allem Deine sehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Denke mal noch in 2-3 Wochen geht es aufwärts...#6




Hoffentlich!

Vor allem wär's echt schön, wenn unser Weiher mal wieder eisfrei würde!|rolleyes

Die Fettflosser unter dem Eis schieben bestimmt ordentlich Kohldampf...


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ..und vor allem Deine sehen


dazu müßtest du deine an den Ohren fest gewachsene POL Brille abnehmen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Ralf#h,

wie ist's in Lolland?
Kleiner Zwischenbericht???


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> dazu müßtest du deine an den Ohren fest gewachsene POL Brille abnehmen :q


 

..du meinst, weil die sonst Deinen geölten Körper entspiegelt #c


----------



## bo74 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Ralf#h,
> 
> wie ist's in Lolland?
> Kleiner Zwischenbericht???




Moin Dirk,

sind ja schon wieder zurück. Werde erst morgen oder übermorgen genauer berichten können.
Nur soviel, es war sehr schön (hatten zu dritt einen ganzen Kutter), bloß die Fische haben sich rar gemacht.

Ralf

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> moin chris


 
Moin Lutz,
lang nichts mehr gehört, wat macht die Kunst


----------



## celler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen....
sagt mal hat einer von euch ne ahnung von den neuen tsi motoren von vw?
will mir den 1,4l mit 140 ps holen.
anfrage bei der vw bank läuft ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen....
> sagt mal hat einer von euch ne ahnung von den neuen tsi motoren von vw?
> will mir den 1,4l mit 140 ps holen.
> anfrage bei der vw bank läuft ;-)


 
Zum Glück nicht...schuldig des Dieselfahrens :m


----------



## celler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt, da war ja was..
naja vielleicht hat ja trotzdem wer anderes infos darüber...


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab da immer so ein bißchen bauchschmerzen bei den motoren mit wenig hubraum und viel ps... kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich auch nen diesel fahre...


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@matze
Du hast hoffentlich auf 'ne geteilte Rückbank und so'ne Ski durchreiche geachtet, sonst kriegst Du mit deinen Ruten im Golf echte probs. Ich hab da Erfahrung :r

@jörn
ätzend wie sie diese Minihubräume zu Ps Hochleistungen treiben #d Der Diesel Turboschub ist durch nichts zu ersetzen


----------



## celler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo,rückbank ist geteilt.
weiß jetzt aber nicht ob sie diese durchreiche hat...
zu den motoren,es ist ja nicht so das ich mich vorher nicht informiert hab...
vw sagt,das die motoren gut 250000 km laufen sollen.
ist eben ne neue technologie die vw da auf den markt gebracht hat.
laut testberichte soll der motor auch echt top sein,hab NOCH nichts schlechtes gelesen...
achso leistungsmässig geht er besser als der 2 l tdi...mit 140 ps...sprech hier nicht aus erfahrung, kann nur vom lesen und hören berichten..


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Matze,

Hatte letzte Woche durch Zufall den SAAB 9-3 mit 2.0T/Benzin Maschine als Cabrio mit über 200 PS :l als Leihwagen.

Ist aber leider keine Familienkutsche :g


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mhmmmmmmmmmm ...... war das lecker ! |bla:
schönes Abendessen gerade gehabt :m
wie gut das der Fang da noch nen paar solcher Portionen hergibt ....


----------



## nemles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Jörg,

Hab mir schön die Tastatur voll gesabbert |krach::m


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wie gut das der Fang da noch nen paar solcher Portionen hergibt ....




Wo und wann?
Ich bring auch Wein mit!


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooo .... gerade mit meiner Nachtschicht gestartet |uhoh:
wer hält mit durch bis 07.00 Uhr ??? :m


----------



## bo74 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Lutz,
> lang nichts mehr gehört, wat macht die Kunst


 
alles im grünen bereich. 
wenn nur die arbeit nicht wär. hab im moment bißchen wenig freizeit.na noch 4wochen dann gehts wieder anders lang .wie schauts bei dir aus ?


----------



## celler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> soooo .... gerade mit meiner Nachtschicht gestartet |uhoh:
> wer hält mit durch bis 07.00 Uhr ??? :m




na toll,jetzt hat mal einer nachtschicht und ich hatte spätschicht.......
wenn ich nachtschicht habe bi nich auch immer fast allein unterwegs im board.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sach dir das .....
die ollen treulosen Tomaten .... :c


----------



## celler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kannst echt vergessen,siehtst ja jetzt schon,sind alle schon im bett.....


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nix los hier ...... 
man - zieht sich sone Nachtschicht mal wieder ..... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Männer 
bin gerade zurück von'ne Beachparty :vik: wat ein Fight #6


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wat ein Fight #6



mit den Mädels bestimmt ..... :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> achso leistungsmässig geht er besser als der 2 l tdi...mit 140 ps...sprech hier nicht aus erfahrung, kann nur vom lesen und hören berichten..


 
Mag ja sein das er im Anzug ein wenig kräftiger erscheint, aber auf die Strecke zieh' ich Dich logger weg, die Elastizität ist beim Diesel auf jeden Fall besser, ich sach nur Turbodiesel :m  >120 machst Du mit dem Diesel jeden Benziner weg >200 wirds dann wieder Benziner lastig


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mit den Mädels bestimmt ..... :m


 

ne keine Mädels am Start, nur Kerle |rolleyes online Command&Conquer #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal schnell "Moijn" inne Runde geworfen und #h bis vielleicht heut Abend!:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin !



> und so'ne Ski durchreiche geachtet,



sowas kann man hier jetzt gebrauchen, hier schneit es wie verrückt. |bigeyes


----------



## Franky D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,rückbank ist geteilt.
> weiß jetzt aber nicht ob sie diese durchreiche hat...
> zu den motoren,es ist ja nicht so das ich mich vorher nicht informiert hab...
> vw sagt,das die motoren gut 250000 km laufen sollen.
> ...


 
hey matze das auto ist nicht schlecht bin genau diesen letzt probe gefahren da wir auch bald ein neuen kriegen und war echt zufrieden mit dem auto zieht auch schon ganz ordentlich ab


----------



## celler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
mag sein das du mit deiner aussage recht hast.
ist aber letztendlich auch egal.
ich benziner golf 5 und du diesel golf 5
sind eben zwei unterschiedlich aufgebaute motoren.

@franky
kann dir nur recht geben,dahre hab ich ihn mir auch gekauft ;-)


----------



## celler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mein 2000 ter Beitrag geht natürlich ins MFT....


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Mein 2000 ter Beitrag geht natürlich ins MFT....





Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto'chen!#6#6#6

Immer gut Gripp unter den Pneus!:m


Und nochmal Glückwunsch zum 2000er.


----------



## Yupii (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das er im Anzug ein wenig kräftiger erscheint, aber auf die Strecke zieh' ich Dich logger weg, die Elastizität ist beim Diesel auf jeden Fall besser, ich sach nur Turbodiesel :m  >120 machst Du mit dem Diesel jeden Benziner weg >200 wirds dann wieder Benziner lastig



stimmt, ich hab nen Touran mit 2.0 l TDI. Er hat ein Drehmoment von 320 Nm. Da geht schon richtig ab|uhoh::q Meiner läuft lt.GPS 203 km/h, verbraucht aber wesentlich weniger als ein vergleichbarer Benziner:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> mag sein das du mit deiner aussage recht hast.
> ist aber letztendlich auch egal.
> ich benziner golf 5 und du diesel golf 5
> sind eben zwei unterschiedlich aufgebaute motoren.


 
Egal welchen Motor, für den richtigen Wagen hast du Dich ja wieder entschieden #6 dass einzige was nicht so schön ist, ist eben der Transport von Ruten *und Gepäck*, ärgert mich das ich nicht auf den Variant gewartet habe



Yupii schrieb:


> stimmt, ich hab nen Touran mit 2.0 l TDI. Er hat ein Drehmoment von 320 Nm. Da geht schon richtig ab|uhoh::q Meiner läuft lt.GPS 203 km/h, verbraucht aber wesentlich weniger als ein vergleichbarer Benziner:q


 
Der Verbrauch überascht mich auch immer wieder, wenn man sich mal ein bischen zusammen reißt kommt man ja locker auf 4,5-5L, ich weiß ja wat für'n cw-Wert der Touran hat, aber der flache Golf (meiner ist noch ein bischen tiefer ) rutscht da so unterm Wind durch. 
Im Sommer gibts 'ne Powerbox dat bringt nochmal ein bischen mehr Drehoment :vik:


----------



## celler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
danke dir

@chris
mein golf soll man bei sparsamer fahrweise bis auf 6 liter kriegen...
zu der transport geschichte,hast schon recht aber der passat kostet mit der gleichen ausstattung und km leistung gleich 6-7000 euro mehr


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend!|wavey:

Habt ihr schon mal so ne richtig blöde Eselei gemacht?


Ich hab nämlich eben eine fabriziert. Aber sowas von!!!
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
Morgen mehr dazu.
Muss jetzt erst versuchen mein Auto irgendwie wieder frei zu bekommen.
Was allerdings etwas dauern wird!|uhoh:

*Dirk = Profiesel*


----------



## Franky D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend!|wavey:
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal so ne richtig blöde Eselei gemacht?
> 
> ...


 
oha des hört sich net ganz so gut an


----------



## Ines (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> *Dirk = Profiesel*


Pro-Fiesel oder Profi-Esel???? :q

Fieselchen, du bist nicht der Einzige, der schon Eseleien gemacht hat, keine Sorge. #h


----------



## nemles (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk-San, wat haste denn nu angestellt?
Auto im Graben neben der Strasse geparkt?


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dirk-San, wat haste denn nu angestellt?
> Auto im Graben neben der Strasse geparkt?




Oder auf´m Teich?


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dirk-San, wat haste denn nu angestellt?
> Auto im Graben neben der Strasse geparkt?



das war auch mein erster gedanke|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Leute, da ist das "Fieselchen" (Danke Ines|supergri) wieder!

Ich habe mein Auto nicht neben der Straße geparkt, sondern schon genau darauf. Nur konnten wir uns trotzdem nicht mehr vom Fleck bewegen.#q

Soll ich euch die ganze Action wirklich erzählen?
Hat nämlich ganz und gar nix mit Angeln zu tun und ist eigentlich nur peinlich für mich!













Aber wie ich euch kenne, wollt ihr ja doch alles wissen...|rolleyes:m
Also werde ich euch, nachdem ich jetzt gleich ne Fluppe geraucht hab, die oberpeinliche Dirkgeschichte erzählen.

Einfach, damit ihr euch entspannt ins Bett kugeln könnt vor Lachen und vor allem, damit ich mir noch bissel eseliger (halt, fieseliger) vorkomme!

Bis gleich!


----------



## nemles (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann mal los, bevor ich ins Bett verschwinde.#6


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gib gas! chips und bier stehen bereit:q


----------



## Franky D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schieß los .... :m


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaub er findet die passenden worte nicht#6


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

entweder muß er sich noch sammeln ...
oder der bericht wird nen büschn läääääääänger #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, dann mal los!|rolleyes

Heut Mittag auf der Arbeit hab ich unheimlich Lust auf Chinaessen bekommen. Richtigen Heißhunger!
Also stand schnell der Entschluss fest, dass wir am Abend ins Nachbarstädtchen fahren, um beim dortigen Chinese ordentlich zuzuschlagen.
Ein befreundetes Pärchen mit ihren zwei Kindern wollte dann auch mitkommen.

Soweit eigentlich ganz normal, mein toller Plan.

Doch, wir haben Winter im Westerwald und gegen 14 Uhr heut Nachmittag fing es hier an zu schneien wie Hulle.

Ansich nix Schlimmes, denn als Westerwälder ist man ja Schnee und Eis gewöhnt. Vor allem die Westerwälder Männer lassen sich davon überhaupt nicht schrecken.
So auch Dirk S.!

Nachdem ich gegen 17 Uhr Feierabend gemacht hatte, bin ich dann nach Hause gefahren.
Dabei zwar ein bissel gerutscht, aber... siehe Absatz darüber!

Zu Hause angekommen, waren die Kinder auch schon ganz heiss und es sollte auch direkt los gehen.
Meine Frau äußerte zwar schon Bedenken, aber der Oberesel (ich) sagte, dass das Fahren gar kein Problem sei.

Bei unseren Freunden kurz durchgeklingelt und ihre Bedenken ebenfalls zerstreut!
Passt schon Leute! Wenn man langsam fährt, dann geht's schon!

Dabei sei gesagt, dass der Schneesturm immer mehr zugenommen hatte. Das hatte der Oberesel aber nicht so ganz registriert!
Also die Kinder ins Auto gepackt und unsere Freunde abgeholt.

Ortsausgang dann das erste Fiasko!
Der Berg dort hat nämlich eine Steigung mit bummelig 12%.
Auf halber Strecke macht unser Skoda mit seinen 100 Benzinerpferdchen schlapp und will nicht mehr weiter.
Also rückwärts die etwa 500 Meter wieder zurück.
Gar nicht so einfach, wenn von oben Autos angeschliddert kommen und von unten als welche hoch wollen.
Nachdem wir wieder heile unten waren, kurze Beratschlagung mit meinem Kumpel Micha im anderen Auto (A-Klasse Diesel).
Wir versuchen es nochmal! Mit mehr Anschwung!

Er vorneweg! Und kommt auch noch da hoch, der krumme Hund!

Wir nicht!!!#q

Also selbes Spiel wie beim ersten Versuch.
Rückwärts runter bei Gegenverkehr, schon leicht nörgelnden Kindern und einer Frau, die die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlägt und leise betet.
Nachdem wir dann wieder unten waren, bekam ich dann eine folgenschwere Schnapsidee!

Und zwar geht ein geteerter Feldweg von unserm Kaff zu einem ähnlich kleinen Nachbarkaff, von diesem man aber wiederum einfach in die Kleinstadt mit dem Chinese kommt.

Dieser Feldweg ist auch gar nicht sooo steil.
Da bin ich kleines Grautier dann auch reingefahren.

Frau und Kinder waren erst überrascht, dann still und nachdem sie die ersten großen Schneewehen realisiert hatten, auch ewas ängstlich. Alaska im tiefsten Winter kann nicht schöner aussehen!

Doch Dirk S. ist entschlossen und denkt: "Yo, wir schaffen das!"
Und dann kam, was kommen musste.
Das ASR meldete sich und dann ging nichts mehr.
Aber auch gar nichts mehr!|bigeyes#t

Wir standen auf einer leichten Steigung auf einem etwa 2 Meter breiten Feldweg, der zwar geteert, aber komplett eingeschneit war.
Ringsherum tobte der Schneesturm.

Nachdem wir uns kurz über meine Dummheit ausgelassen hatten, unternahm ich mehrere verzweifelte Versuche, um uns freizubekommen.
Liz ans Steuer und der Esel draußen bei gefühlten -35°C am schieben.
Frei bekommen habe ich uns leider nicht.
Nur noch dümmer hin manöveriert!#q
Und zwar standen wir nun nicht mehr grade auf dem Sträßchen, sondern quer.
Ist aber auch echt fies, wie so ein Auto rutscht, wenn's ins Rutschen kommt!|rolleyes

Wieder im Auto, durchgefroren und dann doch sehr stark durchnässt, bekamen wir einen leichten Anfall von Panik.
Besonders die Kinder hatten Phantasien von Eisbären, die sich an uns ranmachen könnten oder einer erst wieder im Frühling gefundenen Familie S.! Natürlich vollkommen skelletiert!

Dann musste die Bande auf einmal ganz dringend pinkeln!
Beim Oberesel war das ja noch kein Problem, doch dann aufeinmal auch meine drei anderen Familienmitglieder...

Mein Frauchen hat's im "Windschatten" des Autos verrichtet und meine zwei Buben in eine leere Plastikflasche, die ich Gott sei Dank noch im Auto rumfliegen hatte.
Es sei dabei gesagt, dass wir alle vier nicht wirklich dicke Winterklamotten anhatten, da der Plan ja eigentlich war, bis kurz vor das Restaurant zu fahren und sich nicht lange im Freien aufzuhalten...#q

Nachdem das dann alles geschafft war, hab ich widerstrebend meine Eltern angerufen (die eigentlich heute Gesangsprobe hatten) und meinen Vater gebeten vorbeizukommen und uns mit dem anderen Skoda (Diesel) rauszuziehen.

Nach gefühlten 3 Tagen kam er auch endlich, blieb allerdings in etwa 300 Meter Entfernung stehen.
Wenigstens war er ausgerüstet mit Winterklamotten und Taschenlampe. Nachdem er sich das Debakel angeguckt hatte, beschlossen wir, die Kinder und Frauchen nach Hause zu bringen und anschließend, gewappnet mit Alaskaausrüstung und Schippen wiederzukommen und das Auto zu befreien.

Gesagt, getan!
Nach einem warmen Tee, ermahnenden Worten meiner Mutter (was müsst ihr auch bei so einem Sturm losfahren|bla, mit Schneeklamotten und Schauflen bewaffnet, waren wir wieder vor Ort.
Doch erst mal sind nur wir bis etwa 200 Meter vor das Korpus Delikti gekommen. Die Schneewehen waren nun zwischen 30 cm und einem halben Meter angewachsen.

Hat einer von euch schonmal in nem gottverdammten Schneesturm 200 Meter Feldweg freigeschaufelt?

Wir haben's heute getan!!!
Mit Schieben und viel Glück sind wir dann mit dem Diesel bis zu meinem mittlerweile total eingeschneiten Autochen vorgekommen.

Nachdem wir auch dieses von Schnee befreit hatten, mussten wir feststellen, dass sich Skoda diesen Abschlepphaken auf der Vorderseite mittlerweile eingespart hat.

Was tun, sprach Zeus!#c

Doch mein Vater, der Gute, wusste Rat und so haben wir den Gurt (von zu Hause wohlweislich mitgenommen), um die Vorderachse beider Autos befestigt.

Und dann kam was, was mir einen Jubelschrei entlockt hat, ähnlich wie der nach dem Fang einer bestimmten 72er Meerforelle (die ja, wie der geneigte Leser weiss, immer noch schwimmt|rolleyes).
Nur um mal bissel Bezug aufs Angeln zu nehmen!

Der Wagen drehte sich und wir standen fast Schnauze an Schnauze!

Ende vom Lied war, dass wir wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause angekommen sind, zwar fertig wie sonst was,  und ich um eine Erfahrung reicher bin.

Jetzt, nach dem mittlerweile dritten Grog, kann ich auch schon wieder lachen!


Fazit:

Mit dem Winter im Westerwald ist *nicht* zu spaßen!
Und wenn man unbedingt fahren will/muss, dann sollte man einen Diesel nehmen.


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da kannst du dich über mangelnde Bewegung heute wahrlich nicht beklagen :m
dann laß dir den Grog mal schmecken #g


----------



## Franky D (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist echt heftig was euch da passiert ist dirk aber da sieht man mal wie schnell doch auch noch zu dieser jahreszeit ein wintereinbruch kommen kann


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na , das wird ja wieder ne lange langweilige Nachtschicht ... |uhoh:
na dann träumt mal alle schön von euren baldigen Fängen #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> zu der transport geschichte,hast schon recht aber der passat kostet mit der gleichen ausstattung und km leistung gleich 6-7000 euro mehr


 
..es gibt ja auch noch Golf Variant #c



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend!|wavey:
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal so ne richtig blöde Eselei gemacht?


 
Goile Story :m

aber ja, ich auch, doch da war es Sand im Sommer, nicht schön |rolleyes





Franky D schrieb:


> ...noch zu dieser jahreszeit ein wintereinbruch kommen kann


 
Ich sach Dir das, hier ist auch "Chaos" so 5-10 cm Schnee im Norden und nix geht mehr #d



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und wenn man unbedingt fahren will/muss, dann sollte man einen Diesel nehmen.


 
..womit wir wieder beim Thema wären


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so - jetzt aber mal aufstehen ihr Schlafmützen ! |bla:


----------



## nemles (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat sind halt die WWler!!! Nur Geld in Essen und Angelsachen investieren, aber für ordendliche, wintertaugliche Autos und Anziehsachen für die Familie ist nix mehr über |gr::q:q 

Goile Story Dirk, da war der Abend ja sehr abwechslungsreich:m

Ich versuch gerade, mir das umherstampfende, mit sich selbst hadernde Rumpelstielzchen bildlich vorzustellen |bigeyes

|muahah:

Aber Hauptsache, alle gesund und nix passiert #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> da war der Abend ja sehr abwechslungsreich:m
> 
> Ich versuch gerade, mir das umherstampfende, mit sich selbst hadernde Rumpelstielzchen bildlich vorzustellen |bigeyes
> 
> |muahah:




Und genau deshalb hab ich mir eben nen Tag Urlaub genommen...:q

Jetzt geht's noch mal fein in die Federn!!!#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Jetzt geht's noch mal fein in die Federn!!



und wann kommste wieder raus...


----------



## Franky D (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..es gibt ja auch noch Golf Variant #c
> 
> Ich sach Dir das, hier ist auch "Chaos" so 5-10 cm Schnee im Norden und nix geht mehr #d
> 
> ...


 
|bigeyesso heftig is dat net mal bei uns es schneit mal ab und zu etwas aber liegen bleibt hier garnix und die sonne scheint

oder halt ken golf sondern en passat sind momentan auch drann ein neuen VW zu besorgen nur mal schaun welcher es nun wird


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, dann mal los!|rolleyes
> 
> Heut Mittag auf der Arbeit hab ich unheimlich Lust auf Chinaessen bekommen. Richtigen Heißhunger!
> Also stand schnell der Entschluss fest, dass wir am Abend ins Nachbarstädtchen fahren, um beim dortigen Chinese ordentlich zuzuschlagen.
> ...




Dirk, 
was machst du für ein scheizz.Kannst mich doch nicht so zum lachen bringen|supergri

Schöne Geschichte,ich hoffe soetwas in Zukunft öfter lesen zu dürfen,so zur Belustigung des Tages.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen,


@Dirk

Schöne Scheixxe...........

Hat der Chinese keinen Lieferdienst.....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hätte den Pizzafritzen gewählt, in Alaska (gestern im TV gesehen) kommt die mit nem Flieger.....:m


----------



## celler (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
uih,na dann mal gut das letzendlich noch alles gut gegangen ist.....
aber mal wieder ein tadelloser bericht von dir...

@chris
ich kaufe mir aber autos die mir gefallen ;-)
der variant hat voll das hässliche heck...


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ich kaufe mir aber autos die mir gefallen ;-)
> der variant hat voll das hässliche heck...


 
recht hat er #6 als ich meinen geordert habe, gab es noch keinen 5er Variant und der 4er ist auch schon so mißraten, am liebsten hätte ich mein 3er Variant behalten, dat war noch ein echtes Auto :c diese möchtegern futuristischen Knutschkugeln die alle gleich aussehen #d


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooooooooooo... nachtschicht gleich wieder geschafft ...
schon mal schnell good morning in die Runde #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen miteinander!|wavey:


Ich find's ja echt total lustich, dass "unser" Name so kopiert wird!|rolleyes

Bald gibt's bestimmt zu jeder Angelart nen "Schnack" Trööt...:q


Ob den Leuten denn nix eigenes einfällt???#c

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat









*Doch, nur das Original ist das Wahre!!!:vik:*


----------



## celler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> recht hat er #6 als ich meinen geordert habe, gab es noch keinen 5er Variant und der 4er ist auch schon so mißraten, am liebsten hätte ich mein 3er Variant behalten, dat war noch ein echtes Auto :c diese möchtegern futuristischen Knutschkugeln die alle gleich aussehen #d



da muss ich dir voll und ganz recht geben...



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen miteinander!|wavey:
> 
> 
> Ich find's ja echt total lustich, dass "unser" Name so kopiert wird!|rolleyes
> ...



jetzt fang du auch noch an.
fällt dir nur recht spät ein.
wollte damit definitiv nicht den MFT kopieren.
nur bevor ute hier noch 20 threads auf macht hab ich gedacht die initiative zu ergreifen und einfach nen trööt für die dahmer br angeler zu machen.

entschuldigt hab ich mich da schon des öfteren für........


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> * jetzt fang du auch noch an.
> fällt dir nur recht spät ein.
> 
> Vielleicht ist dir ja aufgefallen, dass ich zu der Zeit, wo du deinen Trööt eröffnet hast, gar nicht im Board war???
> ...




Das geht auch weniger gegen dein Dingen, sondern den *"Neuen"* Schnack Trööt!

Ich find's einfach affig und echt lächerlich!!!

Das ist nur *meine* Meinung!


Und wenn, dann sollte man(n) wenigstens schonmal in dem Trööt den man(n) kopiert, fragen, ob's iO ist, dass man(n) "seinen" Trööt auch so nennt...


Na ja, ich kann und will ja auch keinem hier irgendwas verbieten.
Nur seltsam finde ich es halt, mehr nicht!|rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde #h

Was ist denn los, Dirk #c Wirds Zeit, dass Du wieder ans Wasser kommst oder wieso "zeterst" Du hier so rum  :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde #h
> 
> Was ist denn los, Dirk #c Wirds Zeit, dass Du wieder ans Wasser kommst oder wieso "zeterst" Du hier so rum  :q




Hej Georg!#h

"Zetern" ist anders...|rolleyes

Find halt nur die ganze Aktion bissele unschön!
Aber egal, davon geht meine Weltanschauung auch nicht kaputt.:m

Halte mich doch ansonsten bedeckt, oder?#c


Mit dem "ans Wasser müssen" hast du aber auch Recht!
Bin auf Salzwasserentzug und außerdem noch dabei mit dem Rauchen entgültig aufzuhören.

Vielleicht bin ich deshalb etwas winsch!

Sorry dafür.

Nur zurücknehmen mag ich mein Geschriebens auch nicht!


----------



## goeddoek (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur zurücknehmen mag ich mein Geschriebens auch nicht!




Dann hättest Du mich auch enttäuscht :m


----------



## Hai67 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Weltenangler und Bummler,
ich bin doch recht neu am wasser und hab da mal ne frage.
bin im frühjahr 14 tage in der türkei am mittelmeer und möchte dort mit meiner brandungsangel auf den fisch gehen,monofile oder geflochtene schnur ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Hai67 schrieb:


> Hallo Weltenangler und Bummler,
> ich bin doch recht neu am wasser und hab da mal ne frage.
> bin im frühjahr 14 tage in der türkei am mittelmeer und möchte dort mit meiner brandungsangel auf den fisch gehen,monofile oder geflochtene schnur ?




Hallo Hai!#h

Schnur ist da eigentlich nebensächlich.
Kannst du machen wie hier auch!

Als Köder eignen sich Muschel- und Tintenfischfleisch.
Das hält am Besten am Haken und ist leicht zu beschaffen.

Hab letztens irgendwo gelesen, dass viele Einheimische auf die im Mittelmeer vorkommenden Zahnbrassenarten mit kleineren Circlehooks angeln.

Und vor allem solltest du die Abendstunden zum Fischen nutzen.
Nicht dass du noch nen unvergesslichen Touridrill hast...|rolleyes



Viel Glück, digge Fische und schreib mal, was du so gefangen hast!:m


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was geht eigentlich in dem thread futtern aufm kudder ab? brennen die jetzt alle oder wie?|uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen, da scheinen einige keinen Frisör zu haben, dem sie was erzählen können:q


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vielleicht kann ja der medizinische bademeister helfen...#6


----------



## Yupii (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kalter Blitzguss hilft:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Moin

Auf der einen Seite ärgerlich, auf der andern schön zu sehen, das der Wortlaut kopiert wird |rolleyes 
Aber schafft mal 20.727 Postings bei 190.100 Hits in knapp 2 Jahren, dazu kommen etliche Treffen und gemeinsame Touren zum angeln und anderem :vik: hinzu kommt ein Zusammenhalt der seines gleichen sucht #6

Weiter so Jungs und Mädels :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo wurde denn Kopiert?


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wo wurde denn Kopiert?


 

Hast PN #6


----------



## nemles (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hast PN #6



Ich will auch PN |gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich will auch PN |gr:


 
och nö,Du weißt doch worum es geht


----------



## nemles (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> och nö,Du weißt doch worum es geht



Na gut, denn eben nicht :q

Allerdings hat von den anderen keiner den Begriff "Team" im Titel, oder irre ich mich da?? #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na gut, denn eben nicht :q
> 
> Allerdings hat von den anderen keiner den Begriff "Team" im Titel, oder irre ich mich da?? #6


 
na, nu haste auch ne PN 

Ist eh nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis der wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet #6


----------



## nemles (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na, nu haste auch ne PN




|supergri Dangää #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schneevolles Moin gesagt #h


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

man ist das ein schnee hier! zum :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Bei uns liegen auch so durchschnittlich um die 30cm. #h
Heut Abend soll's nochmal richtig loslegen!

Find ich allerdings gar nicht sooo übel.
Werde das ganze WE mit den Kindern Schlittenfahren gehen, Glühwein für uns Erwachsene kochen und mit Liz schön Langlauf machen!


Auto bleibt in der Garage!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk


> Auto bleibt in der Garage!!



besser ist das :m

@ djoerni



> hier! zum :v



das würde auf der weißen Pracht, komisch aussehen..#d


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> und außerdem noch dabei mit dem Rauchen entgültig aufzuhören.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich deshalb etwas winsch!




Hallo Dirk,

Bin auch seit dem 1 Januar dabei. So keine Probleme nur das die Kugel noch etwas dicker geworden ist.#c

Naja,das versuche ich aber seit 1 Woche mit Fussballspielen bei den Alten Herren im Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> Bin auch seit dem 1 Januar dabei. So keine Probleme nur das die Kugel noch etwas dicker geworden ist.#c
> 
> Naja,das versuche ich aber seit 1 Woche mit Fussballspielen bei den Alten Herren im Griff zu bekommen.




Moin Günni!#h

Bei mir geht's eigentlich mit der Kugel.
Ich lass aber auch das Geschnuckel ziemlich weg, ess stattdessen viel Obst und Gemüse!

Außerdem geh ich jetzt zweimal die Woche laufen oder schwimmen...

Oder wie im Moment Schnee schippen!|rolleyes

Bis zum Sommer sollte Kippenschmacht *und* Bauch eigentlich Geschichte sein!


----------



## macmarco (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen zusammen...

Sacht mal, schläft dat hier ein oder wat???


----------



## djoerni (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin!

keine ahnung wo die alle sind!


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> keine ahnung wo die alle sind!




Schneeeeee schieben...:c


----------



## djoerni (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kannst du hier auch gleich weitermachen#h


----------



## nemles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> kannst du hier auch gleich weitermachen#h



Dir schieb ich gleich einen...:r

So, Strasse ist enteist und nu ist Wochenende :vik:


----------



## djoerni (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dir schieb ich gleich einen...:r
> 
> brauchst dann nur bis zur nordbankarena fahren:vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> keine ahnung wo die alle sind!




Angeln#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Angeln



richtig....#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> richtig....#6



Nö, ich bin schon wieder in Mannheim......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Ralf,

wie war's in Dänemark?
Habt ihr Mefo und Plattentechnisch was raus bekommen?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend Ralf,
> 
> wie war's in Dänemark?
> Habt ihr Mefo und Plattentechnisch was raus bekommen?



Moin zusammen....

@Dirk

Keine Mefo, 1 Wittling (Ralf), 1 Platte(Jonas) und Georg einen Beifang (Dorsch 5,2 KG und garantiert kein Laichdorsch).
1 Wittling, 3 Dorsche und eine Platte durften wieder schwimmen gehen.
Dafür haben wir aber einen 12 Personen Kutter für uns drei alleine gehabt.
Wahrscheinlich war das Wasser noch zu kalt. Wir haben alle Arten von Plattfischvorfächern und Ködern ausprobiert, es tat sich 4 Stunden nichts. In etwas tieferem Wasser gab es dann die o.g. Fischlein.
Ein Wrack haben wir wahrscheinlich auch gefunden, alle 3 Montagen wollten plötzlich nicht mehr aus dem Wasser und haben sich verabschiedet.
Auf einem anderen Kutter wurden bei 12 Mann 4 Fische gefangen.
War schon ein schöner Tag, mit sehr viel Platz auf dem Kutter.
Am Tag vorher konnten wir keine Mefo zum Landgang überreden, obwohl wir (Georg mit Fliege hatte bei 2 Bissen leider Pech) Jonas und ich mit Eisen, alles versucht haben.
War trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Wasser, bei herrlichem Wetter und anschließendem Kakao mit Rum :q:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin
naja gut wenn der rest gestimmt hat dann wars ja nicht ganz so schlimm...
hauptsache ihr hattet ein schönes we.
seit ihr mit dem auto gefahren oder hat georg euch von der fähre geholt?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin
> naja gut wenn der rest gestimmt hat dann wars ja nicht ganz so schlimm...
> hauptsache ihr hattet ein schönes we.
> seit ihr mit dem auto gefahren oder hat georg euch von der fähre geholt?




Moin Matze,

der Rest hat gestimmt. War ein schönes Wochenende.
Da ich ja der rollende Angelshop bin :q:q:q, sind wir per Auto zu Georg.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> keine ahnung wo die alle sind!


 
schnee schippen aber ich bin ja wieder da#h  bei uns hat des seit gestern wieder angefangen zu schneien des is so schlimm die straßen sind teilweise echt in Katastrophalen bedingungen meine freundin hat letzt erst ihr auto neben der Straße vor ein baum geparkt


----------



## Selenter Angler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh das ist natürlich nicht so gut! Ich hoffe ihr ist nichts passiert!? Aber bei uns hat es Heute Gott sei Dank angefanger schön zu tauen! Da ich selber dicht an der Ostsee wohne und deshalb recht oft auch dor angle, würde ich mich hier gerne anschließen wenn es recht ist!?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Oh das ist natürlich nicht so gut! Ich hoffe ihr ist nichts passiert!? Aber bei uns hat es Heute Gott sei Dank angefanger schön zu tauen! Da ich selber dicht an der Ostsee wohne und deshalb recht oft auch dor angle, würde ich mich hier gerne anschließen wenn es recht ist!?




Hallo Lasse, willkommen bei den Meeresschnackern!:m

Gern kannst du dich hier anschließen und fleißig mitschreiben.
Und das Schönste ist, dass wir uns nicht nur schreiben, sondern uns auch in unregelmäßigen Abständen treffen um gemeinsam zu fischen und live zu sabbeln.:vik:

Na ja, les dich erst mal bissel rein, wenn du nicht schon hast!
Dann kannste nämlich so Einiges über die hier schreibende Bande erfahren...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer

@Franky
Blechschaden ist ja schon übel, hoffentlich nichts schlimmere passiert?



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> ...Da ich selber dicht an der Ostsee wohne und deshalb recht oft auch dor angle, würde ich mich hier gerne anschließen wenn es recht ist!?


 
Moin SelenterAngler
erstmal herzlich Willkommen  kannst natürlich gerne hier bei uns mitschreiben #6

na mal sehen ob das Tauwetter anhält #c hoffentlich hat das Gematsche draussen bald ein Ende |evil:


----------



## Selenter Angler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielen dank für die herzliche Begrüßung! Dann werd ich mich hier mal durchlesen um mehr über euch alle zu erfahren und hoffe das ich noch so einiges über das schönste hobby der welt von euch lernen kann! 

Das mit dem treffen live am Wasser finde ich eine super Sache und hoffe das ich es Zeitlich auch mal schaffe an so einem Treffen teilzunehmen!

@MFT-Chris: Ja ich hoffe auch das das Tauwetter anhält und die Temperaturen weiter steigen, so das es dann bald auch wieder an die See geht um zumindest den Mefos mal wieder nach zu stellen!

Petri Heil aus Selent


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> @MFT-Chris: Ja ich hoffe auch das das Tauwetter anhält und die Temperaturen weiter steigen, so das es dann bald auch wieder an die See geht um zumindest den Mefos mal wieder nach zu stellen!


 

na dann mal Petri Heil :m
So ein kleines bischen Sonne...18-23 Grad..+...:q..T-shirt..Ostseeluft...:l  ...GummiFischWetter eben...







...dat könnt' noch ein bischen dauern :q:q:q


----------



## celler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na dann mal Petri Heil :m
> So ein kleines bischen Sonne...18-23 Grad..+...:q..T-shirt..Ostseeluft...:l  ...GummiFischWetter eben...
> 
> 
> ...




na wer würde da schon nein zu sagen ;-)


----------



## Selenter Angler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja richtig ich glaube da würde keiner nein zu sagen! Aber leider ist es bis dahin wirklich noch ein bisschen hin! Aber 8-15 Grad würden mir ja fürs erste schon reichen, wenn diese dann ne woche oner mehr anhalten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lasst das ruhig bissele langsamer angehen mit dem Frühling!

Bevor's nachher wieder so nen verkackt kurzen Sommer gibt...|uhoh:

Bis Anfang April kann's ruhig noch etwas kälter bleiben.:q


----------



## Selenter Angler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ok da haste natürlich auch wieder recht! Nur bei mir kribbelts schon wieder mächtig in den Fingern und ich möchte endlich wieder los ans Wasser! Die Winterpause war jetzt lang genug meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Ja ok da haste natürlich auch wieder recht! Nur bei mir kribbelts schon wieder mächtig in den Fingern und ich möchte endlich wieder los ans Wasser! Die Winterpause war jetzt lang genug meiner Meinung nach!



Na, du hast's doch gut!
Wohnst direkt an der Küste.#h
Ich würd da auch bei den Temperaturen im Wasser stehen...|rolleyes

Nur, hier ist alles noch dick gefroren und deshalb nicht an die Binnenfettflosser ran zu kommen!#q#q#q

Ich bin seit Monaten underfished!|uhoh:


----------



## Franky D (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja auto halt totalschaden und sie ne beule am kopf blaues auge und knie angehauen da sieht man mal renault is doch ganz gut in der sicherheit


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ! 
schick euch allen mal schöne Grüße aus Mainz rüber ... #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!

@ Selenter 

Willkommen in der Runde!

@ Franky

Gute Besserung an Deine Freundin.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Franky D schrieb:


> naja auto halt totalschaden und sie ne beule am kopf blaues auge und knie angehauen da sieht man mal renault is doch ganz gut in der sicherheit




Dann ist's ja nochmal glimpflich abgegangen!

Blechschaden und Beule ist nix Schlimmes.

Von mir auch gute Besserung!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen

@Selenter 
Willkommen im Team

@Franky
Gute Besserung an Deine Freundin

Hab gerade den Hotelkoller, werde mal was Essen und Trinken gehen.
Indisch und dunkles Weizen.
Bis nachher.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo franky von mir auch gute besserung an deine freundin.
man jut das nichts ernsthaftes passiert ist....


----------



## nemles (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend, #h

Franky, gute Besserung an Deine Maus. Nochmal Glück gehabt.
Blech ist ersetzbar.


Hab heute früh auch fast nen Ellerbeker hingelegt, allerdings mit dem Drahtesel. Schön auf verstecktem Glatteis ins Rutschen gekommen und den Abflug in den Graben irgendwie verhindert:q

Für diese akrobatische Einlage spür ich nun jeden Knochen #q
Nächstes mal lass ich mich einfach fallen |evil:


----------



## Selenter Angler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir gute Besserung an deine Freundin Franky! 
@MFT-Dirk Ja da hast du recht ich wohne direkt an der Küste und theoretisch ist das Angeln selbstverständlich möglich, nur ist das Wasser im Uferbereich im Moment einfach zu kalt, so dass dort wirklich grad nicht viel zu holen ist (deshalb das warten auf etwas wärmeres Wetter)!
Auserdem stecke ich grad im Stress der Abiturvorbereitung, weshalb ich jedes Wochenende leider perfekt planen muss! 
Naja aber sobald das Wetter wieder mitspielt werde ich wieder mit der Wathose oder der Brandungsangel am Wasser sein und Mefo, Ostseeloepard und co. nachstellen und selbstverständlich auch berichten!

Petri Heil von der Küste 

Ps.: Nochmal danke an die freunliche Aufnahme mit netter Begrüßung!


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles


> Nächstes mal lass ich mich einfach fallen



vielleicht mal auf der Straße, oder dem Radweg fahren |supergri

aus Eis soll das nicht wirklich prickeln.



> Für diese akrobatische Einlage spür ich nun jeden Knochen



Das liegt bestimmt an etwas anderen |kopfkrat neeech alter Mann :m


----------



## nemles (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ nemles
> 
> 
> vielleicht mal auf der Straße, oder dem Radweg fahren |supergri
> ...



Es war ein Radweg!!! Aber wenn man am frühen morgen verträumt unterwegs ist und in Bruchteilen von Sekunden sämtliche Körpefunktionen auf Höchstleistung schalten muß.... JA, ALTER MANN STIMMT :q Bin doch nicht mehr der Jüngste...:m


----------



## Franky D (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke jungs für die genesungswünsche eben das blech kann man einschmelzen und ein neues auto draus machen oder sonstwas die freundin kann man nicht mehr so wirklich ersetzen


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all

Moin 

@ nem


> Bin doch nicht mehr der Jüngste..


:m,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

@ Chris und FK, 

was'n mit euch los? Nachtangeln gewesen?|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## Selenter Angler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin an alle!


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moschen auch aus der Karnevalshochburg .... #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Nachtangeln gewesen



eher kämpfen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> 
> eher kämpfen...




Oh ha!|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal, weiß einer wo ich günstig l'il corky perlen und anderes gerümpel zum brandungsvorfächer basteln bekomme?


----------



## celler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schau mal beim Brandungsanglershop.de nach


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> schau mal beim Brandungsanglershop.de nach


 
|rolleyes und was soll man da sehen #c


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da war ich schon gucken. bei 321 gibts auch nix günstigeres


----------



## celler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |rolleyes und was soll man da sehen #c




bilder ;-) und so.......


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend gesacht!#h

Mei, was hab ich mich eben mit Sushi vollgefressen...|rolleyes

Jetzt sitz ich hier und kann mich kaum noch bewegen.


----------



## celler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh,hab mich geirrt.
heißt ja brandungsangelshop.de


----------



## nemles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> oh,hab mich geirrt.
> heißt ja brandungsangelshop.de



So langsam mach ich mir Sorgen |bigeyes


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend gesacht!#h
> 
> Mei, was hab ich mich eben mit Sushi vollgefressen...|rolleyes
> 
> Jetzt sitz ich hier und kann mich kaum noch bewegen.



du sack! und ich hab hunger...#q


----------



## nemles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend gesacht!#h
> 
> Mei, was hab ich mich eben mit Sushi vollgefressen...|rolleyes



Muss ich mir auch mal wieder antuen :m


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr habt das gut! hier in der provinz gibts das nicht... mft-sushiessen?? was haltet ihr davon beim nächsten treffen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ihr habt das gut! hier in der provinz gibts das nicht... mft-sushiessen?? was haltet ihr davon beim nächsten treffen?




Digger, erzähl mir nix von Provinz!|rolleyes

Wir machen das Sushi selbst.|wavey:

Hier die Bauern kennen das doch noch nicht mal...


Beim nächsten Teammeeting tu ich mich mim Ralf zusammen und dann gibbet das mal für alle satt!:m


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönes ding! so richtig mit reis und selberrollen? legger...
also da bin ich dabei! wann war das noch gleich?|bla:|bla:


----------



## celler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

djoerni,deine signatur ist ja wohl geil


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Djoenri

Goile Signatur! Ich verdränge lieber alles was mit Schmöken zu tun hat und fahre 
damit sehr gut. Keine Rückfälle und auch bisher keine schlimmen Suchtattacken.

Dat löppt mien Jung dat löppt :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> schönes ding! so richtig mit reis und selberrollen? legger...
> also da bin ich dabei! wann war das noch gleich?|bla:|bla:





Klar mit Reis und selberrollen!:q

Rein kommt Lachs, Thunfisch, Garnelen, Avocado, Paprika, Möhren, Gurke und für mich immer reichlich Wasabi.

Natürlich nicht alles zusammen!|rolleyes


Wenn's denn soweit ist, dann gibbet Bescheid.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Djoenri
> 
> Goile Signatur! Ich verdränge lieber alles was mit Schmöken zu tun hat und fahre
> damit sehr gut. Keine Rückfälle und auch bisher keine schlimmen Suchtattacken.
> ...




Moinsen Kai!#h

Hast du auch aufgehört?

Find ich richtig gut, dass so viele von euch auch bald Nichtraucher sind.
Freitag ist bei uns Karnevalssitzung.
Ich hoffe da klappt das auch noch!|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bäh dieser dünne Asiafraß, bei uns gab es heute ein Steak so groß das es zwei Mütter hatte!
Jetzt noch 2-8 Jever und dann af to bed :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Kai!#h
> 
> Hast du auch aufgehört?
> 
> ...



Jo zusammen mit Jörn, obwohl es nicht abgesprochen war.
Bis auf die ersten zwei Tage ist es bisher ne leichte Sache- bisher |rolleyes


----------



## celler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

einfach nur dran glauben,dann wird das auch.
ist ja alles nur ne kopf sache dieses dumme rauchen.......


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Bäh dieser dünne Asiafraß, bei uns gab es heute ein Steak so groß das es zwei Mütter hatte!
> Jetzt noch 2-8 Jever und dann af to bed :q




Muss ja auch nicht Jedem schmecken!:q

Steak hatten wir erst Sonntag...
Außerdem bin ich grad bissel am Fleisch reduzieren.

Und das klappt, hätt ich nie gedacht!:vik:


----------



## Franky D (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Muss ja auch nicht Jedem schmecken!:q
> 
> Steak hatten wir erst Sonntag...
> Außerdem bin ich grad bissel am Fleisch reduzieren.
> ...


 
nimmste halt einfach fisch als ersatz   dann funktioniert das noch besser  

joa das mit dmn rauchen is schon so ne sachen aber ich habs zum glück erst garnicht angefangen


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

im moment trotz kohltouren und nervenaufreibenden fussballspielen ohne irgendwelche probleme. bin ja fast ein bißchen stolz auf uns kai. :vik:


----------



## Platte (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

könnt ihr auch sein#6
Habe zich versuche angefangen aufzuhören aber irgendwie nie durchgehalten. Kopfsache? Stimmt und da liegt wohl das Problem bei mir.
Ich will nur aufhören wegen des Geldes nicht weil ich nicht mehr rauchen mag. Ich rauche gerne und solange ich die Einstellung nicht ablege wird es auch nicht klappen mit dem Aufhören#d


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huhu,

Bald ja nur noch Nichtraucher hier|kopfkrat

Mir geht es seit dem ich die Kippen(30st.) weg gelassen hab blendend#6

Obwohl meine Frau fleissig weiter schmöckt. Und ein paar tierische partys habe ich auch überstanden.

Karneval kann also kommen|laola:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jo zusammen mit Jörn, obwohl es nicht abgesprochen war.
> Bis auf die ersten zwei Tage ist es bisher ne leichte Sache- bisher |rolleyes



Moin zusammen

Dann mal viel Erfolg an alle angehenden Nichtraucher.
Ich hab schon vor 26 Jahren aufgehört.
Der Schmacht, in Schüben, hat nach ca. 5 Jahren aufgehört..
Hab aber auch wie ein Kesselflicker gequamlt.....
Rothänd.., Gaulois...., und andere milde Marken.......

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgäääääään!!!

auf das der Tag schnell rum geht...


----------



## Yupii (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen in die Runde

@ Kai und Jörn:
Mädelz wie wär` s, wenn ihr beiden Hajo`s mir das eingesparte Geld überweist
..... ich brauch noch ein paar Pilker für Norge:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moijn" gerufen!|wavey:

@ all angehenden Nichtraucher,

ich denk ja, dass es bei mir auch klappen wird.
Schmachtprobleme hab ich ähnlich wie Kai auch nur in den ersten zwei/drei Tagen bissel gehabt.
Allerdings riech ich nach wie vor frischen Tabakrauch unheimlich gerne!
Doch mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich von kaltem Rauchgeruch mittlerweile fast :vmuss.
Hab ich früher schon immer eklig gefunden, aber jetzt ist's ganz extrem.


Jetzt muss nur Liz noch aufhören!


----------



## djoerni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Moinsen in die Runde
> 
> @ Kai und Jörn:
> Mädelz wie wär` s, wenn ihr beiden Hajo`s mir das eingesparte Geld überweist
> ..... ich brauch noch ein paar Pilker für Norge:vik:



war klar das der alte mann wieder mit so nem fieberanfall um die ecke kommt! Kommt gar nicht in Frage! Das Geld wird in sinnvolle Sachen wie ne neue Naturköderrute umgesetzt:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Das Geld wird in sinnvolle Sachen wie ne neue Naturköderrute umgesetzt:m




Das macht Sinn!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Yupii (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> war klar das der alte mann wieder mit so nem fieberanfall um die ecke kommt! Kommt gar nicht in Frage! Das Geld wird in sinnvolle Sachen wie ne neue Naturköderrute umgesetzt:m



wenn`denn sein soll, die nehme ich natürlich auch:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> wenn`denn sein soll, die nehme ich natürlich auch:q:q




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Oller Geier!!!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Allerdings riech ich nach wie vor frischen Tabakrauch unheimlich gerne!



Jupp ist bei mir auch so, gerade wenn es draußen sehr kalt ist
und man dann nur no einen feinen Rauchnebel abbekommt.

Aber das Verlangen ist binnen Millisekunden wieder 
weg und die Vernunft da.

Kalter Rauch oder Personen die gerade geraucht haben 
stinken für mich nur noch. Es ist schon heftig das man lange Zeit
selber so gerochen hat.


----------



## djoerni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kalter Rauch oder Personen die gerade geraucht haben 
stinken für mich nur noch. Es ist schon heftig das man lange Zeit
selber so gerochen hat.[/quote]

das ist so wiederlich! ekel mich vor mir selber das ich so gerochen habe.


----------



## Yupii (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da seht ihr zwei Pfeifen mal, wie ich letztes Jahr auf Hitra und überhaupt dorthin leiden musste.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tststs dafür hast Du mit den durch den Colorline Burger 
entstandenen Abgasen aber ganz schön dagegen gehalten


----------



## Yupii (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du warst ja wohl schlimmer nach dem Geflügelsalat:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Touché! Der war wirklich nicht zu toppen :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@all-Versuchsnichtraucher
wünsche euch natürlich alles gute bei eurem Vorhaben, aber nu haltet mal ein bischen die Bälle Flach, ich hatte vorletztes Jahr auch drei Monate nicht geraucht, schneller als das aufhören geht das wieder anfangen. Jeder von euch (Dirk,Günni,Joern und Kai) bekommt von mir ein kleines Präsent, wenn ihr es schafft länger als 6 Monate clean zu bleiben  mal sehen wer's schafft #6 abgerechnet wird auf der "Abschlusstour" 

Gruß Chris


----------



## djoerni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sauber! der chris gibt ne wundertüte aus!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @all-Versuchsnichtraucher
> wünsche euch natürlich alles gute bei eurem Vorhaben, aber nu haltet mal ein bischen die Bälle Flach, ich hatte vorletztes Jahr auch drei Monate nicht geraucht, schneller als das aufhören geht das wieder anfangen. Jeder von euch (Dirk,Günni,Joern und Kai) bekommt von mir ein kleines Präsent, wenn ihr es schafft länger als 6 Monate clean zu bleiben  mal sehen wer's schafft #6 abgerechnet wird auf der "Abschlusstour"
> Gruß Chris




Dat Präsent is nich zufällig ne Schachtel Kippen.......:q:q:q

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habs mir gerade verkniffen:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @all-Versuchsnichtraucher
> wünsche euch natürlich alles gute bei eurem Vorhaben, aber nu haltet mal ein bischen die Bälle Flach, ich hatte vorletztes Jahr auch drei Monate nicht geraucht, schneller als das aufhören geht das wieder anfangen. Jeder von euch (Dirk,Günni,Joern und Kai) bekommt von mir ein kleines Präsent, wenn ihr es schafft länger als 6 Monate clean zu bleiben  mal sehen wer's schafft #6 abgerechnet wird auf der "Abschlusstour"
> 
> Gruß Chris




Guten Morgen der Herr!#h

Lasst uns einfach mal schauen wie weit wir kommen.

Aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich nicht mehr gerne rauche.
Also auch kopfmäßig aufgehört habe!

Vom Geld her war mir das eigentlich immer ziemlich Latte.

Hab aber eh mal ausgerechnet, dass ich im Schnitt 800€/Jahr für Fluppen ausgegeben habe.

Wenn die jetzt mehr da sind, ist das natürlich ein schöner Nebeneffekt!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> sauber! der chris gibt ne wundertüte aus!:vik:


 


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dat Präsent is nich zufällig ne Schachtel Kippen.......:q:q:q


 
...mal abwarten :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> sauber! der chris gibt ne wundertüte aus!:vik:




|muahah:

Wenn ich das so betrachte, hab ich sogar doppelt aufgehört!!!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## djoerni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich nicht mehr gerne rauche.
> Also auch kopfmäßig aufgehört habe!


 
...kenn' ich, keine Sorge, ich sach auch nicht das ihr das nicht schafft, aber ich kenn' diese Höhenflüge natürlich auch und je länger man keine Kippe im Hals hatte desto höher fliegt man. 
Es war bei mir auch garnicht das Rauchen, bei mir war's _*das* _Rauchen, was zum Rückfall geführt hat |kopfkrat denkt mal drüber nach |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai - schon mal danke für die evtl baldige DVD Lieferung ! #6
muß ja mal lobenswert erwähnt werden .... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris

Die Nummer mit den 6 Monaten ist gespeichert, freue mich schon auf das Präsent. Sollten 
es echt Kippen sein immer her damit! Susanne qualmt noch als wenn es keinen Morgen gäbe. :q

@ Jörg

Keine Ursache


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> @ Kai - schon mal danke für die evtl baldige DVD Lieferung ! #6
> muß ja mal lobenswert erwähnt werden .... :m




Sind da denn wenigstens schlüpfrige Sachen drauf...:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> Die Nummer mit den 6 Monaten ist gespeichert, freue mich schon auf das Präsent. Sollten
> es echt Kippen sein immer her damit! Susanne qualmt noch als wenn es keinen Morgen gäbe. :q


 
Nu freut euch mal nicht zu früh  nö gibben gibbet nich  ...wenn jmd. vor Ablauf der 6monats Frist nach Norge fährt |rolleyes bekommt er das schon vorher #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...kenn' ich, keine Sorge, ich sach auch nicht das ihr das nicht schafft, aber ich kenn' diese Höhenflüge natürlich auch und je länger man keine Kippe im Hals hatte desto höher fliegt man.
> Es war bei mir auch garnicht das Rauchen, bei mir war's _*das* _Rauchen, was zum Rückfall geführt hat |kopfkrat denkt mal drüber nach |supergri|supergri|supergri




Ich denke, ich weiss, was du meinst...#h
*Das* Rauchen in entspannter, gemütlicher Atmosphäre, beim Angeln irgendwo etc.
*Das *Rauchen, wo man das Bild vom Marlboro Cowboy auf seinen Gaul (nicht das wo er mit Krebs im Endstadium im Klinikbett lag) vor Augen hat!

Vielleicht fang ich deshalb irgendwann mit dem Pfeife rauchen an.
Da ist nix hektisches wie bei den ollen Glimmstängeln dran.
Schön auf der Rückfahrt auf'm Kudder, oder beim Ansitzangeln so ein Pfeifchen gestopft...


Doch erst werd ich mich jetzt mal von dem verdammten Affen befreien, der immer noch um mich rum schleicht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nu freut euch mal nicht zu früh  nö gibben gibbet nich  ...wenn jmd. vor Ablauf der 6monats Frist nach Norge fährt |rolleyes bekommt er das schon vorher #6




:q:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Doch erst werd ich mich jetzt mal von dem verdammten Affen befreien, der immer noch um mich rum schleicht.


 
|bigeyes ihr habt Affen bei euch im Betrieb |rolleyes



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> :q:m


 
:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |bigeyes ihr habt Affen bei euch im Betrieb |rolleyes




Einige!!!:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huhu erst mal an alle #h

Und speziell an die Neu-nichtraucher...Immer schön an meinem Arbeitsplatz sägen :q|evil:|gr::q

Scheixxe, wenn man wie ich mit der Sucht anderer Leute seine Brötchen verdient. ABER: Bitte nicht aus Rücksicht auf meine Person wieder anfangen mit dem Quarzen. Schön durchhalten#6

Vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal davon los #c


----------



## djoerni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom
wenn du willst, kannst du das schaffen. ist gar nicht sooo schwer. wie gesagt, wenn man will!


----------



## nemles (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und genau da liegt das Problem.

NOCH WILL ich ja gar nicht, MÖCHTEN schon :q


----------



## Platte (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das Problem.
> 
> NOCH WILL ich ja gar nicht, MÖCHTEN schon :q


Gut erklärt:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal allen einen wunderschönen närrischen "Moin" gewünscht!#h:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch Hallo gesagt..


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche allen hier ein paar schöne Karnevalstage:vik:

Und lasst den Besen stehen beim Trinken.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde ! 
heut geht der trouble hier los in Mainz mit den Fassnachtsverrückten ... |rolleyes ... bin ja mal gespannt :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!"


----------



## djoerni (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit!

@hd4ever
bist du freiwillig da bei den jecken???|uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

berufsbedingt sozusagen gerade zufällig vor Ort :m


----------



## djoerni (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denn mal #g


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin



nemles schrieb:


> NOCH WILL ich ja gar nicht, MÖCHTEN schon :q


 
|good: |good: |good: :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## Platte (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit#h


----------



## nemles (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Wetter macht mich kirre #q 

Hier schneit es schon wieder wie bekloppt.
Da müssen einem ja langsam die Hormone durchgehen|uhoh:

Sonntag: Schneefall bei -9
Montag: Alles weggetaut bei +5
Dienstag: trocken bei -8
Mittwoch: Naß bei +3
Heute: Schnee bei +1

Alles gemessen zw. 19:00 und 20:00 Uhr.

Ich brech zusammen...Ich will endlich eine stabile Wetterlage!!!


----------



## Ines (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es soll jetzt angeblich noch drei Wochen lang stabil kalt sein, und ab Mitte März auf 20 Grad ansteigen.#c|uhoh:#t


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ nemles



> Da müssen einem ja langsam die Hormone durchgehen


>>>>>>> Alter: 41 :q:q


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ines


> Es soll jetzt angeblich noch drei Wochen lang stabil kalt sein,



aber nur, wnn du deinen Gefrierschrank nicht zu machst


----------



## Selenter Angler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Das Wetter macht mich kirre #q
> 
> Hier schneit es schon wieder wie bekloppt.
> Da müssen einem ja langsam die Hormone durchgehen|uhoh:
> ...


 
Das ist bei uns noch schlimmer! Wir hatten zwar auch schon Tauwetter aber nur kurz und nun haben wir schon wieder 7cm Neuschnee bekommen|gr:, so dass es jetzt wohl lange dauern kann bis der Kram endlich weg ist!#q Und auf ne wirklich stabile Wetterlage können wir wohl leider noch länger warten!

MfG Lasse


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend!#h

Hier liegen noch etwa 15cm und eben hat's wieder angefangen wie Holle...|rolleyes

Heisst, morgen früh wieder ne viertel Stunde früher losfahren!#q


----------



## Ines (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich finde den Schnee ganz romantisch.:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend!#h
> 
> Hier liegen noch etwa 15cm und eben hat's wieder angefangen wie Holle...|rolleyes
> 
> Heisst, morgen früh wieder ne viertel Stunde früher losfahren!#q



Nabend zusammen...

@Dirk
da drück ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass aus 15 nicht 50 cm werden.
Ich fahre morgen früh von Mannheim nach Bremen und gehe mal davon aus, dass die Autobahn dann nicht mehr schneelastig ist. 
Und immer schön auf Schneeverwehungen aufpassen.:q:q:q

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Und immer schön auf Schneeverwehungen aufpassen.:q:q:q


 

Besser noch: immer 'ne Tüte gefrostetes Chinaessen in der Truhe liegen zu haben |rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> immer 'ne Tüte gefrostetes Chinaessen in der Truhe liegen zu haben


welches man bei einem Chinesen käuflich erwerben kann, der über einen geteerten Feldweg zu erreichen ist........:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> immer 'ne Tüte gefrostetes Chinaessen in der Truhe liegen zu haben |rolleyes


 


Fischkoopp schrieb:


> welches man bei einem Chinesen käuflich erwerben kann, der über einen geteerten Feldweg zu erreichen ist........:q


 
...welcher im Winter bei Schneeverwehungen besser nicht befahren werden sollte #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!|wavey:

Ich geh mal nicht auf diese provozierenden Postings über mir ein...|rolleyes

Stattdessen wünsche ich unserm Geburtstagskind alles alles Gute, bleib so wie du bist und mögen noch viele Weitere in dir schreiben und dich mit Leben füllen!:m

|schild-g *Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team!* |schild-g

Auf ein weiteres Jahr!!! #g


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin alle zusammen ! #h
man- was das ne kurze Nacht .... aber interessant was so alles los is auffer Weiberfastnacht


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen

Nach leichten Anlaufschwierigkeiten, auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2.jährigen für dieses oft beschriebene Fleckchen Internet :vik: weiter so #6


----------



## djoerni (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir ein digges |schild-g|laola:


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann auf die nächsten 2 Jahre :m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

unglaublich schon 2Jahre dann von mir auch alles gute und auf die nächsten jahre


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g|laola:|schild-g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g#g|birthday:|birthday:#g#g#v#v

|laola:|jump:|schild-g


----------



## Ines (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch auch von mir! |wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann

 			 			|schild-g|laola:|schild-g


----------



## djoerni (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsens zusammen

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch Moin gesagt |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo bleibt der WW Rutenschwinger.........
Hat wohl nen Kabelbrand im Herzschrittmacher|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Wo bleibt der WW Rutenschwinger........


ist wohl zu erschöpft 


> Hat wohl nen Kabelbrand im Herzschrittmacher|rolleyes


kann nur vom Dirndlmadl ausgelöst worden sein.|bigeyes


----------



## djoerni (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? oder nehmt ihr heimlich irgendwas?|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? oder nehmt ihr heimlich irgendwas?|supergri



Moin Jörn,

ist ein Insider aus'm MFT Forum........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach so... na denn! weitermachen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ach so... na denn! weitermachen



Dirk wollte, rutenschwingend, in der gestrigen Nacht, große Taten vollbringen.
Unter Beteiligung eines Dirndl tragenden weiblichen Wesens, dass auf seinen Köder reinfällt....:l:l:l

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? oder nehmt ihr heimlich irgendwas?|supergri




Nö,
nicht heimlich.


Erstmal Moin Moin.


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mft-s

melde dich mal per Festnetz


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch, ganz übersehen.........
Der Fischwürgende Carsten hat heute Burzeltag......

|schild-g|schild-g|laola:|birthday:|birthday:

Alles Gute zum vierunddreissigsten und feier schön......


#v#v:#2:#g#g|engel:|jump:

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#


----------



## nemles (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin an alle Jecken und normal gebliebenen |wavey:


Brassencarsten, alles Gute zum B-Bay |schild-g|laola:


----------



## macmarco (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen zusammen ....|wavey:

@Geburtstagskind:






 schließe mich den Vorredner mal von an...


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Carsten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
*

**

**

*

Gruß Chris​


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lauschigen Sünndach Morgen gewünscht#h


----------



## macmarco (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mit einen schönen guten Morgen


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach auch 

gleich gehts angeln :vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> tach auch
> 
> gleich gehts angeln :vik:



Wie,
hast du Freigang?


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wie,
> hast du Freigang?



Das nennt sich: Betreutes Erlebnisprogramm :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wie,
> hast du Freigang?


 


nemles schrieb:


> Das nennt sich: Betreutes Erlebnisprogramm :q


 
heyhey..wat ist den mit euch, sieht man euch gleich im Hafen, oder bleibt ihr bei Mutti zu hause :q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aha,
jetzt hab ich´s auch verstanden.


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> heyhey..wat ist den mit euch, sieht man euch gleich im Hafen, oder bleibt ihr bei Mutti zu hause :q:q:q




Ich bin gleich im Hafen

aber mal was anderes,was ich eben gefunden hab


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> heyhey..wat ist den mit euch, sieht man euch gleich im Hafen, oder bleibt ihr bei Mutti zu hause :q:q:q




Da das auf längere Sicht eines meiner letzten freien WEn ist, bleib ich mal zu Hause und mich nützlich im Haushalt.

Nächstes WE gehts in die Brandung und dann ist bis Mai erst mal Schluß mit Angeln in Deutschland. Mein persönlicher Beitrag zum Bestandsschutz :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich im Hafen
> 
> aber mal was anderes,was ich eben gefunden hab



Der Song hatte damals Kult-Charakter bei uns. |wavey:

Zumal Farbfilme zu der Zeit rar und teuer waren :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Der Song hatte damals Kult-Charakter bei uns. |wavey:
> 
> Zumal Farbfilme zu der Zeit rar und teuer waren :m




Tja Tom,
da bin ich wohl noch zu jung für,ich hab mich nur über die Pixel beim NES geärgert,und wenn ich jetzt vor´m Game Cube sitze,freu ich mich schon auf die PS3 im Sommer.


----------



## nemles (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Tja Tom,
> da bin ich wohl noch zu jung für,ich hab mich nur über die Pixel beim NES geärgert,und wenn ich jetzt vor´m Game Cube sitze,freu ich mich schon auf die PS3 im Sommer.



Da sieht man mal, wie schnell sich die Zeiten ändern. |rolleyes

In meinem 0815 Nokia Handy steckt heute mehr Techink als zu meiner Kindheit in einem voll bewohnten Arbeiter-Schließfach Wohnblock :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin an alle frühen Aufsteher.........

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin, Ralf |wavey: und alle anderen.

Montag morgen und die Woche zieehhht sich schon wieder ewig |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Montag morgen und die Woche zieehhht sich schon wieder ewig |uhoh:



Das hört aber meistens Freitags wieder auf..:vik::vik:


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Bäh mal wieder MontagsüberGottunddieWeltBesprechungstag... 
wenn der rum ist kann es nur besser werden :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moin" in die Runde geworfen!|wavey:

Mann, hab ich ne Lust zu Arbeiten...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 


> Montag morgen und die Woche zieehhht sich schon wieder ewig


Ihr habt Sorgen, hoffentlich ist das Jahr bald um.....:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ihr habt Sorgen, hoffentlich ist das Jahr bald um.....:q




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Nööö,besser nicht! Lieber erst mal nur Frühjahr!!!:q

ICH WILL ANGELN!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gexaktemente Dirk, hmm Mai wäre cool schön "mit-ohne" Dach an den See 
düsen und ein paar Hechte ärgern :q Naja kommt ja bald....


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gexaktemente Dirk, hmm Mai wäre cool schön "mit-ohne" Dach an den See
> düsen und ein paar Hechte ärgern :q Naja kommt ja bald....




Ich wär ja auch schon mal froh, wenn sich jetzt hier das Tauwetter halten würde und ich mal wieder an unsere Pfütze könnte.

Erstens bin ich gespannt, wie die Fische diese Eiszeit verkraftet haben und zweitens hab ich Hunger auf Saibling aus der Pfanne!


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde !  |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!


----------



## Platte (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moinsen!


Moin du Frolicexperte #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer 

wir haben gestern, nach'm Abschneidern, Informationen über flache Kameraden erhalten, morgen ist Buttattacke :vik: angeblich sind sie noch da :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> 
> wir haben gestern, nach'm Abschneidern, Informationen über flache Kameraden erhalten, morgen ist Buttattacke :vik: angeblich sind sie noch da :vik:



Hmmm!|rolleyes

Eine Portion haben wir auch noch, die gibt's grad am Freitag!
Die Letzten waren übrigens auch sooo richtig knusprig legger!:vik:
Ich denke, im Herbst werden wir mit euch auf die Jagd gehen.


----------



## Ines (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man ran an die Butt, wenn das klappt, bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Man ran an die Butt, wenn das klappt, bin ich auch wieder dabei!


 

morgen..aber wahrscheinlich doch eher Mittwoch geht's los :m


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-D


> Ich denke, im Herbst werden wir mit euch auf die Jagd gehen


Das wäre doch was #6

MFT-C


> morgen..


würde wohl eher passen, Mittwoch klappt bei mir nicht#d

@ Ines


> bin ich auch wieder dabei!



........................................................#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> 
> Das wäre doch was #6



Nach dem letzten Mal Butt essen haben wir von meinen Eltern die ultimative Freigabe bekommen...
Sie würden gern die Kinder hüten, wenn wir da soooo leckere Fische mitbringen würden!

Sogar mein Vater, der eigentlich sonst nur für Dorsch oder Forelle zu begeistern ist, war hin und weg.
Hat gleich zwei Stück verputzt!!!|rolleyes

Außerdem ist Paps ja ab Freitag Frührentner.
Da will der eh viel mit seinen beiden Lieblingsenkeln unternehmen!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "G'Moije" in den leeren Raum hier gerufen!#h

Keiner hier???#c


----------



## djoerni (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier ist einer:g moin!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell Moin gerufen!

Und wieder wech... schiet Maloche!


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai,

Schnurgeld geht gleich raus!
Hab's gestern Abend nicht mehr geschafft, da sich Besuch aufdrängte...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Null Problemo


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch da ... noch |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Micha, fit? 
wat für'n herrliches Wetter über HH City :vik: es wird langsam Frühling #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ CHRIS


> Micha, fit?


.....#q......#d....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin

schönen Tag und ansteigende Wassertemperaturen..........

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Auch von mir einen schönen Mittwoch gewünscht!:m

Allerdings können die Wassertemperaturen bei uns irgendwie nicht so ganz steigen...
Heute Morgen war's hier schon wieder -5°C!

Hoffe, das lag nur an der klaren Nacht und die Sonne setzt sich jetzt langsam durch!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt
hier wird das Wetter auch angelfreundlicher, alles im Plus bereich, dafür Regen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier in Mannheim sind +5 Grad und Sonnenschein. Herrliches Frühlingswetter, aber keine Ostsee in der Nähe.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hamburg = Sonnenschein = 29° im Schatten  ....




























wann war das bloß ;+;+;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Rat mal was hier gerade reingeflattert ist 

Sieht gut aus, schön rund und fest geflochten.


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal moin gesagt

so nun ist die faschingszeit auch vorbei auf der einen seite bin ich froh auf der anderen hab ich auch ein leicht weinendes auge aber jetzt ist erst malgenug mit party zumindest bis zum wochenende ;-)   
aso joa bei uns hats 2° und es scheint auch etwas die sonne


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Rat mal was hier gerade reingeflattert ist
> 
> Sieht gut aus, schön rund und fest geflochten.




Jaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!

Wie geil ist das denn! Die sind aber wirklich fix.#6

Kohle sollte auch schon bei dir sein.
Liz hat's gestern früh überwiesen!

Sach mal, muss ich unbedingt mit Mono unterfüttern?
Ich hab da nämlich noch 300m von so ner ollen geflochtenen Penn Multcolour rumfliegen...
Die würd ich da drunter packen!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kannste machen, dann mach aber einen Streifen Teppichband auf den Spulenkern.
Hauptsache die Spule ist randvoll.

Kohle ist übrigens da, alles i.o.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Guuuuden" gerufen, damit hier wenigstens Einer die Fahne hoch hält...:vik:

Gestern sind glaube ich sämtliche Zugvögel Deutschlands über den Westerwald hinweggeflogen!|bigeyes#h


Der Frühling ist also definitiv im Anflug!:q:z


----------



## Yupii (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,
gestern sind auch über Rothenburg und Scheeßel die Zugvögel geflogen, aber auf dem Rücken:q..
sie konnten das Elend dort unten nicht mehr sehen
moin auch hiermit persönlich an Kai und Jörn|supergri


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

sach mal yuppii hast du wieder neue duftöle im programm oder was ist da los???:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch #h



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gestern sind glaube ich sämtliche Zugvögel Deutschlands über den Westerwald hinweggeflogen!|bigeyes#h


 
..hoffentlich ham se Dir die Autos nicht Vollgek*ckt :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Schieb mir bitte nochmal Deine Adresse per PN zu.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hoffentlich ham se Dir die Autos nicht Vollgek*ckt :q




Ist ja Gott sei Dank nicht so ne aggressive Kagge wie von den Möwen!
Und wenn, dann hat der Regen heute Moregn alles wieder schön sauber gespült...:q

Endlich taut's hier richtig!
Sonntag geh ich fischen.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Schieb mir bitte nochmal Deine Adresse per PN zu.



Kommt sofort...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist ja Gott sei Dank nicht so ne aggressive Kagge wie von den Möwen!
> Und wenn, dann hat der Regen heute Moregn alles wieder schön sauber gespült...:q
> 
> Endlich taut's hier richtig!
> Sonntag geh ich fischen.:vik:


 
Dat schlimmste sind Krähen die Kirsche gefressen haben :r:r:r|evil:

Der Sommer ist auf'm Vormarsch :vik: Petri für Sonntag #6


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlie Micha!|wavey:

Biste fertig mit Kistenschleppen?


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Biste fertig mit Kistenschleppen?




:r............#d.......|krach:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> :r............#d.......|krach:




Was'n nu los???#c|kopfkrat

Das stellt man ne harmlose Frage, um bissel Konversation zu treiben und schon erntet man(n) Mecker!|rolleyes

Wenn das mal nicht aggressiv ist!|bigeyes#d


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so isser nunmal#6


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> moinsen,
> gestern sind auch über Rothenburg und Scheeßel die Zugvögel geflogen, aber auf dem Rücken:q..
> sie konnten das Elend dort unten nicht mehr sehen
> moin auch hiermit persönlich an Kai und Jörn|supergri



Und hier in Schwarzenbek sind sie dann alle abgestürzt.:m



Fliegt sich halt schlecht mit nur einem Flügel, wenn man sich den anderen vor die Augen halten muß|bigeyes


----------



## Fischkoopp (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Und hier in Schwarzenbek sind sie dann alle abgestürzt


Dann hast du jetzt wohl Geflügelbraten, bis zum abwinken :q


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin aus Mainz #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, du Neuopelaner!#h

Wie lang biste denn noch im Rheinland?
Könntest am Sonntag mit auf Saiblingsjagd gehen...|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

immer ne Woche lang und travel dann gegen Mittag zurück in den Norden .... 
stimmt nicht - fahr bisher noch nen Astra 
also wenn dann Neuomeganer  - bin ja schon gespannt auf die Schüssel ..... und vor allem den Gastank 
Angelsachen sollten dann genug reinpassen denke ich und wenn mal ne Kajütbootanschaffung anliegen sollte wirds keine Probleme mit der Anhängerlast geben #6


----------



## djoerni (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde!


----------



## Franky D (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde

komm grad vom dok und darf nun die ganze woche antibiotika und noch son komisches zeug futtern :v die wochenach den ferien beginnt mal wieder ganz toll!  Trotzdem euch allen ein guten start in die woche und denen die angeln gehen viel petri
gruß franky


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Franky!#h

Was haste denn wieder in den Ferien getrieben???|bigeyes
Hört sich ja böse an...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt #v

war gerade nochmal schnell im Hafen, 3 Abrisse, kein Fisch  #c wat soll's geht hoffentlich bald wieder los #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Franky!#h
> 
> Was haste denn wieder in den Ferien getrieben???|bigeyes
> Hört sich ja böse an...|rolleyes


 
hehe^^ des wüsstest jetzt gerne wa 
ne du echt keine ahnung wo ich mir des wieder eingefangen hab können eigentlich nur die nachwehen von FAsching sein anderst kann ichs mir net wirklich erkläre


----------



## celler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin auch von mir mal wieder.......
hoffe dem rest gehts hier wenigstens bestens.

franky,dir ne gute besserung...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Allerseits!|wavey:

Mann ist das schön, wenn morgens mal wieder die Sonne scheint und die Vögel ihr Frühlingsliedchen zwitschern...

Auch beim Laufen abends riecht man jetzt förmlich, dass die Natur erwacht und bald alles grünt und blüht!:q

Deshalb flitz ich heute auch zum ersten Mal die 10Km!!!:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moon ihr Rabauken ! :m
wünsch euch allen einen schönen Tag !!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Deshalb flitz ich heute auch zum ersten Mal die 10Km!!!:vik:



ich muß auch bald .... |uhoh:
mal sehen ob es dann nach langer Pause was wird mit "flitzen" ... vielleicht eher schleppen, oder quälen |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich muß auch bald .... |uhoh:
> mal sehen ob es dann nach langer Pause was wird mit "flitzen" ... vielleicht eher schleppen, oder quälen |uhoh:




Ach, soooo schlimm ist's gar nicht!|rolleyes

Als ich vor nem Monat wieder angefangen hab, da dachte ich vorher auch, dass ich nicht weit komme.
Doch nachdem ich nach den ersten 2 Kilometern den Schweinehund abgeschüttelt hatte, hat's wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
Vor allem sieht und merkt man jetzt jedes Mal Erfolge!

Bald ist mein Waschbärbauch Geschichte!!!:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Bin heute morgen auch geflitzt. 30Km mit 10KG auf dem Rücken....
Jetzt ist erstmal Sofa angsagt- scheizz Spiel :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin heute morgen auch geflitzt. 30Km mit 10KG auf dem Rücken....
> Jetzt ist erstmal Sofa angsagt- scheizz Spiel :q




Ui, bei uns waren das immer maximal 25Km und auch eher mit Marschtempo...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Und die zehn Kilo schlepp ich immer mit mir rum!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Whatever, das Wetter ist auf jeden Fall klasse! kusch du Winter kusch kusch :q


----------



## djoerni (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oahhh scheixxe... war gerade das erste mal seit meiner erkältung laufen|uhoh: nach fünf kilometern knock out:c ich glaub ich muss mal wieder mit dem belly los und konditionstraining machen.


----------



## nemles (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> oahhh scheixxe... war gerade das erste mal seit meiner erkältung laufen|uhoh: nach fünf kilometern knock out:c ich glaub ich muss mal wieder mit dem belly los und konditionstraining machen.



Tja, ohne Dampf keine Leistung :q (Zitat: James Watt |kopfkrat)


----------



## djoerni (3. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja nee is klar!:q glaube das liegt woanders dran|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Mahlzeit" geplärrt, damit der Trööt hier nicht komplett in Versenkung geht!|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Selber Mahlzeit! Und was macht der Tennisarm?


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Selber Mahlzeit! Und was macht der Tennisarm?




Tennisarm???|bigeyes|kopfkrat#c

Schnur aufspulen kommt vielleicht am WE!


War gestern 30 Bahnen schwimmen und anschließend in der Sauna...
Da kommt von bissel kurbeln bestimmt noch kein Tennisarm!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe kiek wi mol


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde ! #h


----------



## celler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin auch aus der heide ;-)

wann habt ihr hübschen eigentlich mal wieder ein treffen geplant?


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin auch aus der heide ;-)
> 
> wann habt ihr hübschen eigentlich mal wieder ein treffen geplant?




Ähm Matze,

alles im Griff? Das leben läuft gut?|kopfkrat



Ich frag ja nur,weil wir haben da doch nen Ticker im MFT Forum,
nur mal so als Tip.#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moin" gerufen!|wavey:

Mann, ist hier wieder ein Sauwetter!

Hoffentlich gibt's wenigstens bei sooo nem verregneten Frühjahr mal nen ordentlich langen Sommer...:q

Wünsch euch allen einen schnellrumgeh Freitag und dann ein gutes WE.:m


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle !!!
nich mehr lang dann is WE


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE, ich will gleich mal im Hafen nach den Barschen gucken gehen, leider allein..  naja....

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (6. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, die Woche ist geschafft.

Wünsche Euch alles ein schönes WE. Hier regnet es ununterbrochen. Ist mir heute egal, aber morgen will ich schönes Wetter.

Da geht's den Mefos an den Kragen :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, die Woche ist geschafft.
> 
> Wünsche Euch alles ein schönes WE. Hier regnet es ununterbrochen. Ist mir heute egal, aber morgen will ich schönes Wetter.
> 
> Da geht's den Mefos an den Kragen :vik:







Ich hab auch nur noch 58 Minuten...

Zieht ordentlich was raus!


----------



## nemles (6. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Zieht ordentlich was raus!



Die >74 lasse ich für Dich drin. Versprochen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die >74 lasse ich für Dich drin. Versprochen :q





#6:m#v

Vielleicht kann ich die dann ja im April überreden!


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin



 

 

​ 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Kai*​ 


 

 

​


----------



## nemles (7. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Kai 



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen gewünscht!#h

Und dem Geburtstagmod wünsch ich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch, eine weiterhin gute Gesundheit und mögen alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen!:m

Natürlich auch wie immer digge Fische!

Laß dich fein beschenken und feier ordentlich.


LG Dirk


----------



## Liz261280 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director: Moooooiiinnn Kaaaiiii ! 






Wünsch`dir alles Gute und eine allzeit krumme Rute! Lass dich heute ordentlich feiern!


----------



## djoerni (7. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

Alles gute zum *Burzeltach!!!|jump:*


----------



## goeddoek (7. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, oll Baas |wavey:



Auch hier nochmal:


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Happy Birthday


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na, dann gratulier ich doch gleich mal mit hier !!! :vik:
|schild-g​


----------



## nemles (8. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Die >74 lasse ich für Dich drin. Versprochen :q




Moin Gemeinde,

Versprechen gehalten :m

Diggen Muskelkater im Sitzfleisch und an den Oberbeinen.
SCHNEIDER, wie alle anderen auch, aber einen Supitag gehabt |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom
man wie schade, hätte euch ein paar fette Trutten gewünscht, aber auch ein Schneidertag will gefischt werden |rolleyes 

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (8. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau. :q

Hab die Würfe nicht gezählt, aber viel fehlt nicht mehr zum nächsten "Tausend Würfe"-Fisch:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> ...viel fehlt nicht mehr zum nächsten "Tausend Würfe"-Fisch:vik:


 
..schade das die hübschen nichts von dieser mindestens-ein-Fisch-pro-tausend-Würfe-Regel wissen :q


----------



## MarkA (8. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai auch von uns noch herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag #h

Viele Grüße KasiG und MarkA


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> Versprechen gehalten :m
> 
> ...




Moinsen Tom San,

schade, dass nix ging!
Hätte dir echt nen fetten Silberbarren gewünscht.
Aber ich denke, dass wir da in Norge was drehen können...

Hauptsache, du hattest nen schönen Tag!:q

Ich war gestern auch am Wasser.
Allerdings nicht mit der Angel, sondern hab diesen verdammten Fuchs mal wieder aus dem Ablauf rausgeholt!|gr::r#q
Hat sich gewehrt wie Sau, deshalb kann ich mich jetzt vor Muskelkater kaum rühren.
Werd gleich zur Entspannung erst mal mit den Zwergen schwimmen fahren.


----------



## nemles (8. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk-San,

Na Du kannst ja Hobbys haben...:q
Less den armen Fuchs doch wo er ist, der kommt schon freiwillig raus, wenn er Hunger hat.



Oder ist das wieder nur so ein "Teich-Spezialbegriff"???#c
Inne Ostsee haben wir keine Füchse.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, ist ein "Teich-Spezialbegriff"!

Fuchs nennt sich so ein rötliches Wurzelgeflecht, dass sich gerne im Betonablauf vom Mönch festsetzt.
So setzt sich dann gaaanz allmählich der Rohrquerschnitt zu, bis kaum noch Wasser ablaufen kann.
Dies hat dann zur Folge, dass der Damm überschwemmt wird.

Und wenn der überschwemmt wird, dann weicht er natürlich auf, kann den Wasserdruck nicht mehr halten und irgendwann besetze ich dann unfreiwillig den Bach!!!|rolleyes#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erst mal Tach gesacht!#h

Wenn ich hier nix mehr schreibe, dann wird der Trööt wohl in der Versenkung verschwinden...#c

Wäre echt schade drum!
Aber vielleicht ist ja auch mittlerweile alles übers Meeresangeln gesagt, bzw. auf andere Threads verlagert worden.

Na ja, wie auch immer, wünsche Allen eine Schnellrumgehwoche und wer ans Wasser kommt, dem nur die Diggen!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Erst mal Tach gesacht!#h
> 
> Wenn ich hier nix mehr schreibe, dann wird der Trööt wohl in der Versenkung verschwinden...#c
> 
> ...


 
Tach auch 
..nu mal ganz logger in der Hüfte  
Gibt leider zur Zeit wenig neues #c Gurken- und Heringsangeln steht vor der Tür, dann geht's auch wieder los :vik:

Dir auch eine Srgw  mal sehen, ob ich die tage mal los geh'

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd mir heut Abend mal die Spinne mitnehmen, wenn ich füttern geh...

Mal gucken, ob die schon dran gehn!


----------



## djoerni (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

waren gestern mal wieder aufn kudder. schönes wetter, tolle fische...


















































...wären toll gewesen. Wind um 6, 2,5 Knoten Drift und Regen. War schon ne Ansage! Fische kamen auch ein paar hoch! Alles in allem ein netter Tag mit viel rumgeblödel und massig Spaß!


----------



## djoerni (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirksan

hau raus da die diggen saiblinge


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und komm ja nicht ohne Fisch nach hause


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Schande Jungs!|rolleyes

Ich war gar nicht fischen...|bigeyes
Bin lieber bissele durch den Wald geflitzt!:q

Hoffe ich darf trotzdem noch mitspielen!#h#c#h

Aber Liz war heut morgen füttern und hat gesagt, dass die Fischlies schon besser ans Futter gegangen sind.
Vor allem hätten sich auch zwei/drei Größere gezeigt!

Das macht Hoffung!!!|supergri
Nächstes WE geh ich aber auf jeden Fall mal wieder.


----------



## nemles (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Schande Jungs!|rolleyes
> 
> Ich war gar nicht fischen...|bigeyes
> Bin lieber bissele durch den Wald geflitzt!:q
> ...



Mensch, Keule. Fang bloß wieder an zu rauchen, das der Blödsinn aufhört.#d Bist ja völlig unkonzentriert. Da will der Kerl angeln gehen und flitzt statt dessen sinnlos im Wald rum und erschreckt Rehe, Hasen und Hirsche :q

Haste wenigstens was angehabt, oder so wie ein Fußballfeldflitzer??|bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tststs hat ein Auto vor der Tür und läuft.... dat sind die Norditaliener :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mensch, Keule. Fang bloß wieder an zu rauchen, das der Blödsinn aufhört.#d


 


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tststs hat ein Auto vor der Tür und läuft.... dat sind die Norditaliener :q


 
...ich glaube diese Schneeverwehung "damals" |rolleyes hat ein Trauma bei Dirk ausgelöst :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director:Moin geplärrt!#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen und zurück geplärrt..

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, alles gut?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin, alles gut?




Jopp, leider viel um die Ohren!|rolleyes
Und der Tag zieht sich trotzdem wie Kaugummi...#q
Gestern war irgendwie schneller rum.#c

Heut Abend fahr ich aber mal an den Teich!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jopp, leider viel um die Ohren!|rolleyes
> Und der Tag zieht sich trotzdem wie Kaugummi...#q
> Gestern war irgendwie schneller rum.#c
> 
> ...


 
Willst Du am Teich joggen??? :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Willst Du am Teich joggen??? :vik:




Neee, ich wollte zum Teich joggen...

Fällt aber schon wieder aus wegen Is nich!
Hab veralzheimert, dass ich heut Abend zum Vampir muss und anschließend noch nen Allergietest hab!#q

Oh oh, zweimal "hab" in einen Satz ist noch ein viel schlechteres Zeichen...|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaube er hat keine rolle mehr zum angeln. also stippe mit drei meter schnur und nen spinner dran, ab ins wasser damit und dann immer fleißg im kreis laufen...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich glaube er hat keine rolle mehr zum angeln. also stippe mit drei meter schnur und nen spinner dran, ab ins wasser damit und dann immer fleißg im kreis laufen...:q




Verdammt!#q

Jörn, HILFE!

Der Teich ist gar nicht rund.|bigeyes
Was jetzt???

Und woher nehm ich die Stippe?#c


und noch was...

Meint ihr es gibt nen Markt für Pinsel aus reinstem Nasenhaar?

Wenn, wo ist dieser Markt?

Und was darf ich maximal für so einen Pinsel verlangen???

Ist es zulässig, den Pinsel mit 40% Arschhaaren (natürlich frisch gewaschen) zu strecken?


Fragen über Fragen!

Bitte Jörn, helf mir!#h


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so mien jung, nu pass mol op! 

es gibt extra stippruten die gehen für den fall das teiche nicht rund sind um die ecke! werde mich mal für dich schlau machen! die arschnasenhaarfrage ist da schon etwas kniffeliger|uhoh:
du kannst natürlich deine nasenhaare an meine arschaare knoten. die schneiden wir dann nachdem sie zusammengewachsen sind ab, und verkaufen sie als veredelte haare:vik: weiß natürlich nicht, wie lange du es in gebückter Haltung aushälst!

und nu ist schluss mit dem blödsinn!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> so mien jung, nu pass mol op!
> 
> es gibt extra stippruten die gehen für den fall das teiche nicht rund sind um die ecke! werde mich mal für dich schlau machen!
> 
> ...




Sorry Jörn, du hast mich da falsch verstanden!:q

Wollte nur wissen, ob es für solch hochqualitative Pinsel einen Markt gibt?
Die notwenigen Haare allererster Güte hätte ich selbst!


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

frag doch mal beim maler deines vertrauens. aber mal was anderes. was gibts eigentlich mittags bei dir? haben die dir komische pilze gegeben?:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> frag doch mal beim maler deines vertrauens. aber mal was anderes. was gibts eigentlich mittags bei dir? haben die dir komische pilze gegeben?:q




Ich glaube es ist eher das neue Inventor!

Mein Hirn kocht!!!|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann machs doch einfach auuuuuuuuuuuuuus!!!#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> dann machs doch einfach auuuuuuuuuuuuuus!!!#6




Das geht auch wieder nicht...|rolleyes

Keine Hände, keine Kekse!!!#h


----------



## Franky D (10. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen
keine sorge dirk hier schläft nichts ein es kränkelt höchstens nur mal ich lag die letzte woche total flach mit ner halsentzündung und obendrauf auch noch die nasennebenhöhlen aber jetzt bin ich wieder ganz fit
gruß franky


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moinsen" gerufen!|wavey:


@Multirollenerfahrenehiermitlseserundschreiber,

kann ich bei der WFT Deep Sea die Spule irgendwie ausbauen (um mir da von meinem Tackle Dealer Schnur aufspulen zu lassen) oder muss man die bei ner Multi generell "aufkurbeln"???#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@faulesMultirollenNeubesitzerStück

da hilft nur kurbeln, kurbeln, kurbeln 

erstmal tach gesagt


----------



## Yupii (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,
mach das mal selbst:q, fördert nebenbei den Muskelaufbau|supergri
und Du weisst, wenn mal ein Grosser beisst und viel Schnur abzieht, was auf Dich zukommt, biste ihn raushast:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tststs das muss alleine schon aus Tradition gekurbelt werden :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, ist gut, ich hab's verstanden!|rolleyes

Ich kurbel!!!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gut so... Hat auch den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass Du nach der Füllung die Nummer mit 
dem Daumen sicher drauf hast.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gut so... Hat auch den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass Du nach der Füllung die Nummer mit
> dem Daumen sicher drauf hast.




Hey Schmaler, wenn du wüsstest, was ich alles mit meinem Daumen machen kann...


----------



## djoerni (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal dirk was ist denn los mit dir im moment? bist du etwa unausgeglichen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> sach mal dirk was ist denn los mit dir im moment? bist du etwa unausgeglichen?




Hä???|bigeyes

Wieso das denn jetzt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tststs das muss alleine schon aus Tradition gekurbelt werden :q


es passt ja auch ne Menge auf die Deep Sea:q:q Viel Spass|uhoh::q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin echt mal gespannt, wie das Aufspulen klappt.

Hoffe ich krieg das hin mit dem Daumen...|rolleyes
Vorher den Hafen aufreißen kann ich nämlich immer ganz gut!#t


----------



## Yupii (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das geht sehr gut, da die DS recht schmal ist. Ist auch meine erste ohne Schnurführung. Ich hab`s mir auch schwieriger vorgestellt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> das geht sehr gut, da die DS recht schmal ist. Ist auch meine erste ohne Schnurführung. Ich hab`s mir auch schwieriger vorgestellt.




Ah, du hast dir die ja auch geholt!:q

Wie lang hast du denn gebraucht für's aufspulen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3 Bier und zu dem Zeitpunkt zwei Kippen.


----------



## Yupii (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ah, du hast dir die ja auch geholt!:q
> 
> Wie lang hast du denn gebraucht für's aufspulen?



#c#c#c. Aber bestimmt schneller als Kai, der nuckelt ja ne Stunde an einem kleinen Bier:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Super!

Das mit dem Bier werd ich auch so machen...#6


----------



## Yupii (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Das mit dem Bier werd ich auch so machen...#6



wie;+, nuckelst Du auch eine Stunde an ner Tasse Bier:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> wie;+, nuckelst Du auch eine Stunde an ner Tasse Bier:q




Nein, ich kann meinen Schluckreflex ausschalten!!!:vik:

Kann in ner Stunde ne ganze Schachtel wegschlabbern...

Anschließend kann ich dann aber auch kotzen wie Werner!|rolleyes

Ich kenne da jemand, die das gar nicht gerne sieht!|sagnix
Deshalb lass ich das mittlerweile.


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

G'Moin gesacht!|wavey:


So, gestern war ich endlich mal wieder am Weiher und hab nen kleinen Spinner durchs Wasser gezuppelt...:q

Jeder Wurf ein Treffer!:vik:
Allerdings sind die Jungs und Mädels noch sehr schmal vom langen Winter.
Jetzt müssen wir sie mal zwei/drei Monate aufpäppeln und dann im Sommer haben sie ideale Essgröße!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding Dirk!
Hier ist das Wetter einfach nur zum :v

Aber dafür soll das Wochenende ja ganz nett werden. Samstag wollen wir 
nach HH jemanden besuchen und danach ein paar Gurken aus der Elbe zupfen.

Da muss das Wetter stimmen :q


----------



## djoerni (12. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgäääään!


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Dirk!
> Hier ist das Wetter einfach nur zum :v
> 
> Aber dafür soll das Wochenende ja ganz nett werden. Samstag wollen wir
> ...




Guuuden Kai!#h

Ja, das Wetter hier ist auch nicht soooo prickelnd, aber gestern Abend hat mal kurz die Sonne durchgeblickt...:z

Heute schifft es schon wieder den ganzen Morgen!|rolleyes

Am WE solls hier bei uns auch ganz gut werden.
Der Wetterarsch hat irgendwas von bis zu 16°C gesabbelt.
Wahrscheinlich 8 vor und 8 hinter'm Haus!#q

Wenn ihr denjenigen in HH besucht, den ich denke, dann bestellt demjenigen mal ganz liebe Grüße von mir und Liz!:m

Und reißt ordentlich was an kleinen Salmos raus!!!


----------



## djoerni (12. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denke da denkst du richtig, und somit bestellen wir latürnich die grüße#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend zusammen
war heute Nachmittag in Altengamme und konnte 32 Gurken ernten :vik: wenn ihr Samstag los wollt sagt mal bescheid wohin ihr geht, vieleicht komm ich nochmal mit 

Gruß Chris


----------



## djoerni (12. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri chris!

bescheid....
samstag altengamme da wo auch fk immer ist!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> petri chris!
> 
> bescheid....
> samstag altengamme da wo auch fk immer ist!


 
Samstag Nachmittag, bin ich da #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich nicht,
ich bin Samstag morgen und heute Nachmittag da!

Chris melde dich mal bei mir.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Wünsch euch allen ne schöne Gurkenernte!:m

Ich guck morgen mal, was ich so an Holz ernten kann dieses Jahr...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier mal kurz ein aktuelles Bild...


http://img9.*ih.us/img9/4323/weiher130309.jpg


In zwei Monaten gibts dann welche auch mit Fisch.


----------



## nemles (14. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Dirk-San,

schönes Gewässer #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen allerseits,

wünsche einen schönen Sonntag. 
Allen, die zur Gurkenernte unterwegs sind, viel Erfolg.

Ich darf leider nur Fliesen abernten (komplette Badrenovierung) und mich an den Vibrationen des Boschhammers erfreuen.|uhoh:

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen,

Werde heute mal klar Schiff machen in meinen Angelsachen.

Ralle, viel Spaß, Du, der mit dem Hammer tanzt


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Ralf! 

Mein Bäuchlein ist noch voll mit Gurken und Kartoffelsalat, ich bleibe heute in FortSofa :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

bin auch mal aus´m Bett raus.

Jo,die Gurken waren richtig gut.
Aber noch mal muß ich das nicht haben,so eine Material Schlacht,und dann auch noch das gedrängel.Wobei ich echt noch Glück hatte,ich stand mit 4 Spätaussiedlern auf/an der Buhne und wir haben uns echt gut verstanden,das kenn ich auch anders.


----------



## Ines (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri zur Gurkenernte, ich komme diese Saison wohl nicht dazu.
Aber dann zur Heringssaison wohl hoffentlich wieder!


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt,
komm' gerade wieder aus AG  habs doch tatsächlich geschafft, 6 Vorfächer samt Blei innerhalb einer Stunde zu verlieren, nagut 6 Gurken konnte ich auch noch abfischen, aber sowas hängerträchtiges hab ich ja noch nicht erlebt #d  da ich danach kein Material mehr hatte hab ich die Heimreise angetreten.

naja erstmal ein schönes Rest WE @all


----------



## nemles (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

war heute NICHT Angeln, hab aber Verlußt ohne Ende..#q

Keller aufgeräumt und mich schweren Herzens von einigen unfängigen Sachen getrennt.|bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und jetzt Ebay vollhauen was :q


----------



## nemles (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, Kai,

Wenn ich was aussortiere, ist es selbst für 321-meins zu wenig wert |supergri

Also,      Tonne.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach wat, ein Euro geht immer :q


----------



## nemles (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Gemeinde, so der Montag ist geschafft.|wavey:

Zieht sich aber auch wieder hin, die Woche...:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die hat heute Morgen schon ******** angefangen,mal sehen wie die endet.


----------



## nemles (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Die hat heute Morgen schon ******** angefangen,mal sehen wie die endet.



Meinst Du die Begegnung der dritten Art heute früh???:q

Na warte, morgen lade ich Dich auf 'nen Kaffee ein. :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen.........

ich hatte heute glücklicherweise einen ruhigen Tag und konnte mal einen Haufen Papierkram erledigen.
Dafür muss ich aber am Sa. und So. arbeiten.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dafür muss ich aber am Sa. und So. arbeiten.
> 
> Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Reich mir die Hand, Bruder.

Für mich gehts auch am Do. wieder los. Fünf Wochen am Stück. |supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Begegnung der dritten Art heute früh???:q
> 
> Na warte, morgen lade ich Dich auf 'nen Kaffee ein. :m




Nene,
mein Schleim********nder Chef,aber das erzähl ich dir morgen#q


----------



## nemles (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okeydokey, hab vorm Frühstück sowieso bei Euch zu tun.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Reich mir die Hand, Bruder.
> 
> Für mich gehts auch am Do. wieder los. Fünf Wochen am Stück. |supergri



Ach du Schande, dat is ja ne echt lange Zeit.
....Aber wat is denn nu mit den Sonntagen....|supergri|supergri
Biste bei denen mit den Maokartoffeln...........

Wünsche Dir, das die Zeit schnell rumgeht.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aaaah - Ralfi ist wieder da. Hatte Dich schon vermisst.

Tröste Dich - am Wochenende ist Schietwetter angesagt. Da kannste genausogut arbeiten :m


----------



## nemles (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Aaaah - Ralfi ist wieder da. Hatte Dich schon vermisst.
> 
> Tröste Dich - am Wochenende ist Schietwetter angesagt. Da kannste genausogut arbeiten :m



Da fällt mir ganz spontan der Witz mit dem neuen Verkäufer im Supermarkt ein :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ganz spontan der Witz mit dem neuen Verkäufer im Supermarkt ein :m



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ganz spontan der Witz mit dem neuen Verkäufer im Supermarkt ein :m



Jepp - einer meiner Lieblingswitze zum Thema Angeln #6 #6 #6


----------



## nemles (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal sehen, ob ich den auf die Schnelle zusammen bekomme...


Im Multikaufhaus hat ein Neuer Kollege angefangen.
Am ersten Abend rechnet er bei Cheffe ab: weit über viehundert Tausend € Umsatz.

Cheffe (C): Wie hast Du das den gemacht?
Neuer Kollege(NK): Der Kunde wollte Angelhaken haben...
C: Aber doch nicht für so viel Geld..
NK: Nö, ich hab ihn gefragt, was er denn Angeln möchte...
C: Und?
NK: Er war sich nicht schlüssig...
C: Und dann?
NK: Hab ich ihm das Meeresangeln nahe gelegt...
C: Na und? Wie weiter???
NK: Dazu braucht er natürlich Meeresgeschirr, also Angelabteilung...
C: Aber doch nicht für soviel Geld...
NK: Nö, das nicht, aber wie soll er damit Angeln, so ganz ohne  Boot?|kopfkrat Also Bootsabteilung und Banta 460 verkauft.
C: Wie jetzt?
NK: Naja, und da er nicht wußte, wie er das Boot von Kölln an die Ostsee bekommt, noch nen Trailer verscherbelt.
C: Mann sind Sie gut!!!
NK: NIcht ganz, ich hatte vergessen, das sein Polo etwas überlastet sein könnte, von daher hat er den neuen Pajero gekauft.
C: Mein Gott, Sie sind ein Genie, und das alles wegen ein paar Angelhaken...#6



NK: Wieso Angelhaken...|kopfkrat Der Mann wollte nur ein paar Tampons, da meinte ich, das WE ist sowieso im Eimer, geh lieber Angeln....


----------



## nemles (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nu hab ich blutige Fingerkuppen....


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom
alt aber gut |muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui, hier war ja gestern mal wieder bissele Bewegung!#6#6#6

Dann mal Allen einen schönen Guten Morgen gewünscht!#h

Hier soll's am WE wieder kalt werden und es sollen auch angeblich wieder kalte weiße Flocken aus den Wolken fallen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann mal Allen einen schönen Guten Morgen gewünscht!#h
> 
> Hier soll's am WE wieder kalt werden und es sollen auch angeblich wieder kalte weiße Flocken aus den Wolken fallen...


 

Dir auch einen guten Morgen 

..solange die weißen Flocken nicht aus den Haaren fallen, ist doch alles gut :m ..hier ist heute herrlichster Sonnenschein :vik: und das wird morgen auch so sein :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Dir auch einen guten Morgen
> 
> ..solange die weißen Flocken nicht aus den Haaren fallen, ist doch alles gut :m ..hier ist heute herrlichster Sonnenschein :vik: und das wird morgen auch so sein :g




Haare, welche Haare???|wavey:
Ich bin momentan in etwa so behaart wie ein Babypopo!:q

Momentan ist hier auch noch blauer Himmel und die große helle Scheibe lacht vom Himmel...
Wär schon schön, wenn das so bleiben würde.


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Haare, welche Haare???|wavey:
> Ich bin momentan in etwa so behaart wie ein Babypopo!:q
> 
> Momentan ist hier auch noch blauer Himmel und die große helle Scheibe lacht vom Himmel...
> Wär schon schön, wenn das so bleiben würde.


 
Das wird hier zumindest morgen auch so sein :vik: morgen gehts nochmal ran an die Gürckchen, die Info mit dem Babyhintern hättest Du Dir auch sparen können :v oder meinst Du nur Deine Birne 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das wird hier zumindest morgen auch so sein :vik: morgen gehts nochmal ran an die Gürckchen, die Info mit dem Babyhintern hättest Du Dir auch sparen können :v oder meinst Du nur Deine Birne
> 
> Gruß Chris




Dann wünsch ich dir mal ne reiche Gurkenernte!:q

Und freu mich grad so richtig, dass ich für ein sooo feines Kopfkino gesorgt hab!|supergri|supergri|supergri
Ich sag nur "ALLES"!!!:vik:
Bei Leuten, die einfach so von Sonnenschein und dabei noch angeln schnacken, da kenn ich keine Gnade.#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

So schnell wie heute bin ich schon lange nicht mehr nach hause gefahren! (Mittagspause)
Wartet doch ein schickes schwarzes Paket auf mich. (ich sage mit Absicht nicht Rohr  )

Und da ist sie nun meine neue Speedmaster 300XH :q 
Die ersten Testfuchteleien im Garten hat sie schon hinter sich und sobald den Arbeitsnachmittag erledigt ist schraub ich ne Rolle drann und mache ein paar 
Testwürfe.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> So schnell wie heute bin ich schon lange nicht mehr nach hause gefahren! (Mittagspause)
> Wartet doch ein schickes schwarzes Paket auf mich. (ich sage mit Absicht nicht Rohr  )
> ...




Na, das ist doch auch mal ein guter Grund für zügiges Heimreisen!:q

Willste die Gute für's Hechtangeln nehmen oder auf der Ostsee?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles, ich will alles :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Alles, ich will alles :q



Na denn, #6#6!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Spaß bei Seite, die SM soll bzw jetzt kann ich es ja auch einschätzen ist sehr 
übertrieben angegeben. 100Gramm würde ich da nicht dran hängen.

Ich werd das Teil für Gummifisch und Wobblerfischerei auf Distanz benutzen egal in welchem Gewässer.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, die SM soll bzw jetzt kann ich es ja auch einschätzen ist sehr
> übertrieben angegeben. 100Gramm würde ich da nicht dran hängen.
> 
> Ich werd das Teil für Gummifisch und Wobblerfischerei auf Distanz benutzen egal in welchem Gewässer.




Recht haste!:m
Hab die auch schon mal begrabbelt und auch geschätzt, dass man so Ködergewichte bis max 80g noch vernünftig werfen kann.
Darüber hinaus würd ich die wohl auch nicht belasten.
Aber so als GuFi Rute, vom Ufer aus, macht die bestimmt ne gute Figur!#6


----------



## Franky D (17. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hey kai hab selbst auch die speedmaster und muss echt sagen das es eine top rute ist mit der du wirklich alles machen kannst


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris hat heute Burzeltag............

|laola:#v|birthday:|birthday:#g|schild-g#g

Alles Gute und einen schönen Geburtstag.......


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir |schild-g|laola:und Alles Gute zum Burzeltach! Feier schön!


----------



## celler (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann will ich doch auch mal,

|birthday:|laola:|birthday:

auch von mir.

Glg Matze


----------



## nemles (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles besten Wünsche zumn Geburtstag:vik:




|schild-g


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Schmaler!#h

Von mir hier an dieser Stelle auch nochmal |schild-g
und nen gaaanz tollen Tag gewünscht!:m

Bleib so wie du bist!


----------



## Ines (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer hat Geburtstag? Chris? Dann man allerbeste Glückwünsche!!#6#h


----------



## goeddoek (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris #h


Auch von mir |schild-g zum Geburtstag und alles Gute :m


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schließe mich den Vorredner an und wünsche dir auch allet Jute zum Jeburtstag


----------



## MarkA (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag|laola:#g|birthday:


----------



## vazzquezz (18. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris: Alles Gute von der "Blauen Brille"!

V.


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin und nen schönen Tag in die Runde gescmettert!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal eben "Moinsen" geplärrt!

Möge der Tag schnell rum gehen...:q


----------



## HD4ever (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle !!! #h


----------



## FischermanII (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin
heute schnell nochmal spätschicht undm orgen früh auf an die küste ENDLICH!!!!!!!:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischermanII schrieb:


> moin
> heute schnell nochmal spätschicht undm orgen früh auf an die küste ENDLICH!!!!!!!:m:m:m:m:m




Du hast's mal gut!|supergri#6

Worauf willste denn los und von wo?#c


----------



## nemles (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



FischermanII schrieb:


> moin
> heute schnell nochmal spätschicht undm orgen früh auf an die küste ENDLICH!!!!!!!:m:m:m:m:m



Bei mir gehts auch gleich los.

Allerdings an die Holländische Küste und zum Arbeiten :c

Allerding nehme ich dieses Mal Angelsachen mit :m Mal sehen, ob ich die Gelegenheit habe, mal etwas zu angeln. #c


----------



## goeddoek (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach das, hau die dicken Burschen raus, Nemles :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts auch gleich los.
> 
> Allerdings an die Holländische Küste und zum Arbeiten :c
> 
> Allerding nehme ich dieses Mal Angelsachen mit :m Mal sehen, ob ich die Gelegenheit habe, mal etwas zu angeln. #c



Oh ha!|rolleyes

Aber in Meeresreichweite arbeiten ist nur halb schlimm. 

Ich wünsch dir auch, dass du oft loskommst und vielleicht noch was an Fisch mitnehmen kannst!

Vergess die Knipse nicht!:m

Und wenn du wieder zurück bist, dann müssen wir mal ausgiebig schnacken wegen Mai!


----------



## nemles (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh ha!|rolleyes
> 
> Aber in Meeresreichweite arbeiten ist nur halb schlimm.
> 
> ...



Jepp, dat mok wi, geht ja nun bald in die heiße Phase |rolleyes
Bin schon ganz figelinsch, oder wie das heißt.|bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!

Wie wär's, wenn wir Samstag doch noch oben an der Küste bleiben und an nen Strand fahren, der vielleicht ein bissele Silber bringt?

Weiß zufällig einer nen guten Strand???
Gerne auch Info per PN!

Ich würd sooooo gerne mal ne Mefo fangen!|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp, dat mok wi, geht ja nun bald in die heiße Phase |rolleyes
> Bin schon ganz figelinsch, oder wie das heißt.|bigeyes




Figelinsch ist gar kein Ausdruck!:q
Ist ja kaum noch zum aushalten...|uhoh:|rolleyes

Die Fahrt da hoch wird bestimmt ganz schön quälend lang!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal wieder Moin gerufen! #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!




Und jetzt taucht auch noch dieser olle Mod mit nem NorgeimHintergrundBild auf!|uhoh::q


Moin Kai!#h


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirksan

wo wollt ihr denn wann hin? zwecks strandauswahl...


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirksan
> 
> wo wollt ihr denn wann hin? zwecks strandauswahl...




Guuuden Jörn!#h

18ter und vielleicht noch 19ter April!
Bei der Strandauswahl sind wir relativ flexibel.
Wenn's nicht zu weit von Kiel bzw. Laboe zu fahren ist.

Ich sag mal 100-150 Kilometer Umkreis wäre noch in der Wertung!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der olle Mod hat gerade Post aus England bekommen 

@ Dirk

Sei froh, dass Du die Geschichte zu dem Bild nicht kennst


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
erstmal auch hier vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche #6



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Chris!
> 
> Wie wär's, wenn wir Samstag doch noch oben an der Küste bleiben und an nen Strand fahren, der vielleicht ein bissele Silber bringt?
> 
> ...


 
...hab ich nichts gegen einzuwenden, können gerne noch 'nen Tag rumspinen :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Der olle Mod hat gerade Post aus England bekommen
> 
> @ Dirk
> 
> Sei froh, dass Du die Geschichte zu dem Bild nicht kennst




Ich ahne was!!!

Denn gestern ist mir beim Aufräumen meines Busses die passende Cd zur unteren Hülle in die Hände gefallen...

Da kann eigentlich nur ein gewisser User aus Scheessel was mit zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> erstmal auch hier vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche #6
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gut!!!

Wir bringen dann noch nen Grill mit, so dass wir anschließend ein legger Mahl zubereiten können...


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sehr gut!!!
> 
> Wir bringen dann noch nen Grill mit, so dass wir anschließend ein legger Mahl zubereiten können...


 
..jau so 'ne schöne Grill MeFo hätte was  mal sehen was es da noch leggeres gibt :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..jau so 'ne schöne Grill MeFo hätte was  mal sehen was es da noch leggeres gibt :vik:




Och nööö!#d

Lieber was ohne Gräten grillen...

:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja hatta und dazu kommt noch, dass uns seit dem duo die ganze colormagiccrew kennt:g|smash:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allrightythan :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Och nööö!#d
> 
> Lieber was ohne Gräten grillen...
> 
> :q:q:q


 

Hast auch wieder recht, mal sehen an was für Fleisch wir abends noch knabbern |rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...
Can you hear me                     
Hear me screamin'                     
Breaking in the muted skies                     
This thunder heart                     
Like bombs beating                     
Echoing a thousand miles
                                          Mine is yours and yours is mine                     
There is no divide                     
In your honor                     
I would die tonight
                                          Mine is yours and yours is mine                     
I will sacrifice                     
In your honor                     
I would die tonight                     
For you to feel alive
                                          Can you feel me                     
Feel me breathing                     
One last breathe before I close my eyes                     
This suffering                     
For receiving                     
Deliver me into the other side
                                          For you to feel alive                     
For you to feel alive                     
For you to feel alive                     
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh|uhoh:#d:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@colormagiccrew Duo
sacht mal was habt ihr in AG eigentlich an Gurken geerntet?


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich persönlich habe irgendwann so bei 20 stück aufgehört. man weiß halt wann schluss ist der kormoranähnliche geier neben mir hat dann nochmal richtig zugelangt. glaube 30 oder so...


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann habt ihr ja doch noch was abgegriffen, nu is der Stint wieder weg #c


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zum schluss kamen komischerweise die großen, die dann auch gebissen haben.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> zum schluss kamen komischerweise die großen, die dann auch gebissen haben.


 
..das is ja lustig das hatte ich den Tag auch, viele sehr nah am oder auch im Maul gehakt #c vlt hatten die den Tag noch nichts anständiges in den Magen bekommen, man weiß es nicht


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesacht und eben das Licht angemacht, wünsche euch 'nen schnellen Freitag und 'nen guten Start ins WE :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,

dat wäre ja mal ein richtiger Frühschnack geworden, kann aber ja auch niemand ahnen, dass Du hier schon um 06:00 Uhr rumgeisterst und das Licht anmachst.

@all
Schnellen Freitag und schönes Wochenende......

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..das is ja lustig das hatte ich den Tag auch, viele sehr nah am oder auch im Maul gehakt #c vlt hatten die den Tag noch nichts anständiges in den Magen bekommen, man weiß es nicht



oder das waren männchen die kein weib abbekommen haben, und ne herausforderung bei kai gesucht haben|supergri

ach ja... moinsen!


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle ! #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Guuuuuden" gebrüllt!#h


Mann, hier ist ein Wetter zum Helden zeugen!

Wenn ich ja nicht schon Zwei hätte, dann würd ich jetzt grad nach Hause fahren und Liz bespringen...


----------



## djoerni (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier auch super wetter! ab in den außendienst#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch zwei Stunden, dann zock ich Madame das Auto und werd mal nach Garbsen zum "shopping" fahren :q


----------



## Yupii (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Noch zwei Stunden, dann zock ich Madame das Auto und werd mal nach Garbsen zum "shopping" fahren :q


  Erst mal auch moin von mir.
Kannste vergessen Kai, ich war am Dienstag da. 
Jetzt müssen sie erst mal die Regale neu auffüllen|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann muss ich mir halt nen dänischen Western nebenan holen


----------



## Yupii (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich mir halt nen dänischen Western nebenan holen


reichen Dir nicht die auf Deinem Läppi|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Pssst :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal eben Tach gesagt.

Da das Wetter um Rügen am WE nicht so pralle werden soll,also vom Wind her,werde ich morgen lieber den Mefos in der Westlichen Ostsee nachstellen,als mich auf hohe See zu begeben und den Lachs zu ärgern.


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen alle mann!

@peter
petri für heute! kannst ja mal laut geben wie es war.

werden wohl morgen auch mal den forellen auf die pelle rücken gehen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moinsen alle mann!
> 
> @peter
> petri für heute! kannst ja mal laut geben wie es war.
> ...




Mach ich,wird aber wohl später,da ich noch in die Dämmerung rein fischen werde,um auch noch nen Dorsch zum mitkommen zu überreden.


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo willste denn hin?


----------



## macmarco (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen ...

Heute gehts an die Ostsee, da muss ja mal was rauskommen


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warum fahren alle heute ans wasser#c


----------



## macmarco (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> warum fahren alle heute ans wasser#c


Schau dir doch das Wetter mal an... besser gehts doch gar net :vik::vik:


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich weiß#q muss arbeiten und bekomme von dem geilen wetter nix mit! und morgen wind und schietwetter...

wünsch euch digge trutten!


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich weiß#q muss arbeiten und bekomme von dem geilen wetter nix mit! und morgen wind und schietwetter...




Deshalb bin ich auch heute los,und nicht Morgen

Egal,wenn einer von euch mal in den nächsten Tagen wieder los grht,sagt mal bescheid.


Shit,
ebebn erst gesehen,das die Neustädter Meerforellentage sind,muß also hoch,DK?|kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich weiß#q muss arbeiten und bekomme von dem geilen wetter nix mit! und morgen wind und schietwetter...
> 
> wünsch euch digge trutten!



Dankeeeeee, werd an dich denken, wenn ich denn was bekomme :q


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie mefotage? wollte morgen doch in der neustädter bucht räubern gehen#d


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dankeeeeee, werd an dich denken, wenn ich denn was bekomme :q



zu freundlich der herr:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wie mefotage? wollte morgen doch in der neustädter bucht räubern gehen#d




Nach dem Gurkenangeln hab ich erstmal die Schautze voll von Massenaufläufen


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da hab ich auch keine böcke drauf. hmmm und nu? schleswig? dk? irgendwer ne idee wohin morgen bei west 5-6?


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers und Mädels 
alles strebt richtung Wasser, das find' ich gut #6

@djoerni 
wenn Du morgen richtung DK fährst meld' Dich mal, vlt komm' ich mit 

Peter Dir wünsch' ich ein digges Petri Heil, hoffe ihr könnt' heute Kystensilber verhaften :vik:


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau mach ich.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
schön hier mal wieder schreiben zu können  

wollte nur eben mal 'nen Gruß da lassen 

Chris


----------



## nemles (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich grüße dann auch mal #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goedenavond Tom,

@all
Moin zusammen......


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der holländer nabend!


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!


----------



## nemles (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Grolsch'schen Gruß, Ralf,

habs endlich geschafft, mir ein Sixpack davon zu holen. Schmeckt nit unübel |supergri

It natuurlijk gerijpt Bier sinds 1615 |bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und ich sitz hier auf dem Trockenen....


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom
denn man Prost #g

@Kai
..habt ihr den keine Fahrbereitschaft vor Ort?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Grolsch'schen Gruß, Ralf,
> 
> habs endlich geschafft, mir ein Sixpack davon zu holen. Schmeckt nit unübel |supergri
> 
> It natuurlijk gerijpt Bier sinds 1615 |bigeyes




Fast 400 Jahre gereift, schmeckt dat denn noch...........

#g#g#g


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jungs, es ist sonntag! da müsst ihr doch kein bier trinken! Das ist doch keine Lösung


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörn

kommt bei Dir bald das zweite Banner.....:q:q:q:q

!Ich trinke seit xx Tagen keinen Alkohol mehr............
und habe xx Euronen gespart...!!!!

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> jungs, es ist sonntag! da müsst ihr doch kein bier trinken! Das ist doch keine Lösung



Jörnie 

Für mich war das heute ein normaler, 10Std Arbeitstag, so wie die nächsten WE`s auch. also darf ich auch ein Feierabendbierchen geniessen :m


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na klar! irgendjemand muss ja abstinend werden und euch unter Kontrolle halten:q


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jörnie
> 
> Für mich war das heute ein normaler, 10Std Arbeitstag, so wie die nächsten WE`s auch. also darf ich auch ein Feierabendbierchen geniessen :m



wieso dat denn? arbeitest du da in nem headshop or what?


----------



## nemles (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wieso dat denn? arbeitest du da in nem headshop or what?



Ne, nicht so wirklich. :q

Bin im Maschinenbau, und Stillstand kostet halt Geld für den Kunden.
Von daher wird so lange gearbeitet, wie es die Gesetze als Maximum her geben.


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt. irgedwie sowas sprachst du mal. wie lange darfst du denn noch bei den käsköppen bleiben?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hö? Ne soweit, dass ich eine FB zu hause hab bin ich dann doch noch nicht


----------



## nemles (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> stimmt. irgedwie sowas sprachst du mal. wie lange darfst du denn noch bei den käsköppen bleiben?



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt (und das darf es diesmal nicht |uhoh,
bin ich am 24ten wieder zu Hause....April natürlich :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

das ist ja mal ein Ding,Es wird wieder geschrieben!!!!!

@Tom,
Kannste mir eine Palette des Grolsch mitbringen?

@Jörn,

wie wars bei dir?
Bei mir war es echt mies,da Matze nur Zwei Meter neben mir stand und den gleichen Köder(Snaps Grün/Orange) gefischt hat,und in ca 20 min. Drei Mefo´s im Kescher hatte.
Bei mir war es mal wieder ne 0.


----------



## nemles (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> @Tom,
> Kannste mir eine Palette des Grolsch mitbringen?



Kein Thema, da ich mit Auto hier bin, habs mir aufgeschrieben.


----------



## nemles (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Bei mir war es echt mies,da Matze nur Zwei Meter neben mir stand und den gleichen Köder(Snaps Grün/Orange) gefischt hat,und in ca 20 min. Drei Mefo´s im Kescher hatte.
> Bei mir war es mal wieder ne 0.



Etwa unser Matze (Celler???)|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Etwa unser Matze (Celler???)|bigeyes


 
|rolleyes war nicht das erste mal das die beiden zusammen auf MeFo-Jagd gehen :q:q:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal N'Abend gesacht!#h


Wie jetzt? Unser Matze hat 3 (in Worten DREI) MeFos gefangen???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich krieg grad den Mund nicht mehr zu.

#r#r#r

Bin nur ein kleines bißchen neidisch!:q


Ich will auch! Und zumindest mal Bilder sehen!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nene,
nicht unser Matze


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |rolleyes war nicht das erste mal das die beiden zusammen auf MeFo-Jagd gehen :q:q:m


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
ne, schon klar  war doch nur Spaß :vik: schade nur das Du keine fangen konntest


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

nur noch morgen und den Rest von heute


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen...

noch 4 Tage dann bis Ostern Urlaub..........

@Tom 
in welchem Teil der Niederlande bist Du denn....



Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen |wavey:
@Ralf,
Ziemlich weit unten, kurz vor der belgischen Grenze.
Kann vom Apartment auf die Oosterschelde gucken.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade, doch etwas zu weit.
Ansonsten hätte ich im Urlaub mal bei Dir (und dem Grolsch) vorbeigeschaut, damit die Sonntage nicht so langweilig werden.
:q:q:q:q:q

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle!

@peter
hab mir das ganze bei dem dreckswetter gestern verkniffen. werde wohl unter der woche mal angreifen wenn das wetter passt!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Noch zwei... Wochen 

Was machen eigentlich die Barsche im Moment? Ist immer noch Sendepause?


----------



## djoerni (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

laut meinem kenntnisstand ist da noch nix los#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ Jörn und dem Mod, wo keine Antwort auf PN's gibt!#h


----------



## djoerni (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirksan

wie keine antwort? hab nix bekommen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich glaube damit war ich gemeint. Ische nixe habe PN bekomme  Bitte nochmal!


----------



## djoerni (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

achso! dann soll der Herr gefälligst so schreiben, dass mann das an nem montag morgen versteht#y


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kommando zurück! Ist doch angekommen (im anderen Forum)... hab ich nur noch nicht gelesen


----------



## Yupii (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
@ Kai Pf. Sabbel hier nicht so viel rum. Schick das Bildmaterial endlich los|supergri Das ist viel wichtiger|supergri
Oder schick nen Hiwi los, der kann mir das ja persönlich vorbeibringen


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gaanz entspannt... der Kram liegt schon im Auto und geht heute Mittag in die Post.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
aus dem veregneten HH  ..ich hab auch noch nichts neues von der Barschfront gehört #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> aus dem veregneten HH  ..ich hab auch noch nichts neues von der Barschfront gehört #c




Sind die Stachler nicht momentan im Brutgeschäft?

Da beißen die doch dann eh net!#c
Zumindest nicht aus Hunger...|kopfkrat

Ich konnte bei uns gestern ein Barschpärchen beobachten.
Die sind um nen ins Wasser gefallenen Ast rumgetanzt und haben von gar nix Notiz genommen!|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen aus Ahrensburg an alle ... #h
wo sind die ganzen Fangmeldungen vom WE ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wo sind die ganzen Fangmeldungen vom WE ?




Guuuden Jörg!


Hier ist Meine:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=105&pictureid=11028

Wo ist Deine???


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sind die Stachler nicht momentan im Brutgeschäft?


 
..sollten die gestreiften nicht schon durch sein? Ich werd' das die Woche mal antesten, vlt sind sie ja schon wieder bereit...


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab keine |uhoh: :c
wollte eigendlich am Sa los mitn Boot - mußte dann aber los wegen meinem Omaga bezüglich Anbau der Anhängerkupplung ...
is leider nicht so einfach machbar wie ich dachte wegen dem Flüssiggastank im Kofferraum , sonst hätte ich die selber schon längst dran |gr:
das erstmal wichtiger - dann gehts auch wieder los aufs Wasser :m


----------



## trollingtorsten (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich mußt arbeiten...konnt nich los....aber sobald das wetter wieder ruhiger is gehts rauf aufn kahn lach*


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..sollten die gestreiften nicht schon durch sein? Ich werd' das die Woche mal antesten, vlt sind sie ja schon wieder bereit...




Vielleicht geht bei euch ja schon wieder was!

Bei uns ist's halt noch extrem kalt.
Da sind auch Tiere und Pflanzen noch nicht sooo weit...


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



trollingtorsten schrieb:


> ich mußt arbeiten...konnt nich los....aber sobald das wetter wieder ruhiger is gehts rauf aufn kahn lach*



Recht haste Torsten!:q

Bei uns geht's in 24 Tagen los mit der diesjährigen Dorschsaison.
Will mal hoffen, dass sich die Leobande bis dahin ordentlich erholen konnte, viele Nachkommen gezeugt und auch schon wieder Fleisch auf den Rippen hat...:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wat ein herrlicher morgen, moinmoin zusammen


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



trollingtorsten schrieb:


> ich mußt arbeiten...konnt nich los....aber sobald das wetter wieder ruhiger is gehts rauf aufn kahn lach*




genau ... und ich komm dann mal bei dir längs wenn es passt :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moin" gerufen!

Nur noch 23 Tage und der Rest von heute, dann endlich Seeluft schnuppern und bei feinstem Gummifischwetter Dorsche ärgern...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen allerseits!|wavey:


Es ist unfassbar, aber hier ist doch tatsächlich wieder der Winter zurückgekehrt!|bigeyes|uhoh:

Hier ist wieder alles weiß.:q

Und ne Erkältung hat mich auch schon wieder gepackt...
Halsweh, Schnupfen und Husten!
So ne Kagge!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
hier hats über Nacht auch geschneit #d ..hoffe der Schnee und der Schnupfen sind in 22 Tagen udRvH wieder weg :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> hier hats über Nacht auch geschneit #d ..hoffe der Schnee und der Schnupfen sind in 22 Tagen udRvH wieder weg :vik:




Klar!
Und wenn, wir würden trotzdem kommen!

Uns hält eigentlich nur Ganzkörpergips und Sturm ab raus zu fahren...:q


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle ! 
so langsam hab ich den Anblick von Schnee draußen ja satt muß ich sagen .... :v
Frühling her - aber zackig !!!! #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm,
es ist Acht Uhr und ich bin der erste der postet.

Also,
Moin Moin
Auf das eure Woche schnell rum geht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Peter!

Meine Woche endet wohl im Bett!|uhoh:

Schüttelfrost und Fieber haben mich gepackt...
Und bei jedem Husten tun mir die Rippen weh, als hätte mir da ein Elefant reingetreten.


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Peter!
> 
> Meine Woche endet wohl im Bett!|uhoh:
> 
> ...




Kannst denn den ganzen Raucherschleim abhusten?

Ich werde gleich mal zu Moritz fahren und mal ein wenig stöbern.
Hast du eigentlich schon das ganze Takle für Norge beisammen?
Ich hab da noch ne 30Lbs Rute+Multi ´ne Pilke+Multi abzugeben.


----------



## djoerni (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle!

@schüttelfrostdirk

gute besserung! Kurier das ordentlich aus!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Kannst denn den ganzen Raucherschleim abhusten?
> 
> *Raucherschleim ist eigentlich keiner mehr vorhanden!*
> Bin seit mehr als zwei Monaten weg davon...
> ...



Das mit den Ruten hättest du mal bissel früher sagen sollen.
Hab mir das alles neu gekauft!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin moin an alle!
> 
> @schüttelfrostdirk
> 
> gute besserung! Kurier das ordentlich aus!



Ja, werd mich jetzt grad wieder ins Bett packen!

Der Doc hat gesagt, dass ich ne ordentliche Grippe hab.
Die Woche schon mal krank geschrieben und am Montag soll ich mich nochmal melden...


----------



## nemles (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch, kurzer. Kurier Dich bloß gut aus.

Gute Besserung #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Moin!

@ Dirk 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk,
mach dir ein paar nette Tage auf der Couch.Laß den Alltag mal Alltag sein,denn so oft wie du in der letzten Zeit krank warst,geht gar nicht mehr.
Lass den Stress einfach mal bei der arbeit und schalte ab.
Ich weiß wo von ich rede,denn ich war auch die letzten 2/12 Wochen dauerkrank und kann erst jetzt mich richtig erholen.


@all,
morgen geht zum Campingplatz und ich fang ne Meerforelle,und Samstag auch und Sonntag auch


----------



## nemles (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> morgen geht zum Campingplatz und ich fang ne Meerforelle,und Samstag auch und Sonntag auch




Peter, wenn der Sturm (mit Regen), der hier gerade tobt, weiter zu Euch wandert, dann mach lieber den Campingplatz wetterfest.|wavey:

Heftig, heftig #q
Man gut, das die Häuser von innen hohl sind, so das man bei Unwetter reinkriechen kann


----------



## macmarco (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Peter, wenn der Sturm (mit Regen), der hier gerade tobt, weiter zu Euch wandert, dann mach lieber den Campingplatz wetterfest.|wavey:
> 
> Heftig, heftig #q
> Man gut, das die Häuser von innen hohl sind, so das man bei Unwetter reinkriechen kann


Wo bíst denn du gerade??? Also bestimmt nicht zu Hause, oder du meinst natürlich mit dem Sturm deine Frau :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Trotz Regen und Sturm........

Der Knutemann hat heute Geburtstag.. :m:m:m

Wolfgang, zum Geburtstag alles Gute und feier schön.
|schild-g|birthday:#g|laola:

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h......


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu geht's los, endlich Urlaub.
Heute werde ich mich an den Vibrationen meines Boschhammers erfreuen und die restlichen Fliesen von den Badezimmerwänden entfernen.
Da die neuen Fliesen erst in einer Woche kommen, muss ich ab Montag, wohl oder übel "Angeln gehen".

Einen schnellen Freitag und ein schönes Wochenende....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralle,

Dann viel Spass beim Hammertango :m

Wenn Du den Tadder-rhythmus bei behälst, geht Spinnfischen am Montag bestens :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

werd ich machen. 
Den Schwung vom Badewannenrausreissen nehm ich dann mit zum Brandungsangeln....:vik::vik::vik:

Wollte eigentlich mit neuen Tasmanischen Teufeln am Forellensee räubern, aber die Lieferung ist etwas ins Stocken geraten.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

@Tom
Welcher Sturm?

@Ralf,
sag mal bescheid wenn du an die Küste fährst,vielleicht komm ich mit.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter,
dass mit dem Brandungsangeln war mehr scherzhaft gemeint.
Muss mal sehen, wie es mit meinem Bad klappt.
Einige Angeltage werde ich aber wohl rausschlagen können.
Evtl. wollte ich mal die Forellenanlage in Herrhausen besuchen (2-3 Tage).

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralle,
> 
> Dann viel Spass beim Hammertango :m
> 
> Wenn Du den Tadder-rhythmus bei behälst, geht Spinnfischen am Montag bestens :q



Muss dann aber beim Biertrinken aufpassen, damit ich nicht allles verschütte....:q:q:q:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na hauptsache du sagst bescheid wenn du nach herrhausen fährst..........


----------



## nemles (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na hauptsache du sagst bescheid wenn du nach herrhausen fährst..........



Da hätte ich nicht auch übel Lust, mir die Anlage mal anzusehen.
Mal sehen, vlt. klappt es ja irgendwann mal #t


----------



## djoerni (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend tom#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.

Bei mir ruft leider schon wieder der Boschhammer "Ralf komm vibrier mit mir"..

Aber nachher kommt Olli und dann es geht los....




































nein, nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum Gipsplatten verlegen
:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c

Ralf
h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bääh Arbeit am heiligen Sonntag...

Moin Ralf!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai,

bin der gleichen Meinung, aber ich möchte bis zum Ende der nächsten Woche fertig werden, damit noch einige Angeltage drin sind.
Momentan liege ich aber noch im Bett und mein innerer Schweinehund kämpft mit mir.
Ist ja eigentlich erst 08:11 Uhr......

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> mein innerer Schweinehund kämpft mit mir.




Und hat mal wieder gewonnen, oder ? |kopfkrat:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal einen schönen Restsonntag gewünscht!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schnell mal einen schönen Restsonntag gewünscht!#h


 
da schließ' ich mich an |wavey:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und hat mal wieder gewonnen, oder ? |kopfkrat:q:q





Nur teilweise.|smash:|smash:
Um 16:00 Uhr musste ich den Schweinehund von der Kette lassen und die Arbeit einstellen.:q:q:q
Mann oh Mann, wat können so alte Knochen doch wehtun...
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schnell mal einen schönen Restsonntag gewünscht!#h



dito

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, wat können so alte Knochen doch wehtun...
> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Wem sägst Du das :q:q:q

Schönen (vom Glen Deveron gestraften) Sonntag noch |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wem sägst Du das :q:q:q
> 
> Schönen (vom Glen Deveron gestraften) Sonntag noch |wavey:




Dachte ja zuerst, dass G. Deveron Dein Chef ist und Du noch am arbeiten bist......
:q:q:q
Dann mal einen schönen Malt-Abend....oder gestern gehabt zu haben.......

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, wißt ihr, wem ich mich heut Abend beim Tatort noch hingebe???


Mr G!

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/9434/glenmorangie.jpg

Dem Rest von letztem Samstag!!!:vik:


----------



## djoerni (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

legger, legger! dann genieß den sonntag abend|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm, wißt ihr, wem ich mich heut Abend beim Tatort noch hingebe???
> 
> 
> Mr G!
> ...




Das hört sich aber gut an.
Ich muss mich mit Bier begnügen, ansonsten siegt morgen früh mein Innerer Schweinehund und ich komme in argen Verzug mit meinen Badarbeiten....

Schönen Abend mit .....angie

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal schnell "Moin" geplärrt und Allen eine frühlingshafte Schnellrumgehwoche gewünscht!:q

Gruß aus dem supersonnigen WW!#h


----------



## djoerni (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir ein Sonniges Moinsen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin in die Runde!


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gott zum Grusse:q
na, ihr beiden Strategen#d#d:q
wie war`s mit den grossen Fängen|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal schnell moin gesagt, bevor's zu spät ist 

:vik: *nur noch 16 Tage und der Rest von Heute* :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was'n hier los???#h



















Oh, nix!|uhoh:





















Na ja, trotzdem mal "Moin" gesacht!!!:q












*Nur noch 15 Tage!!!:vik::vik::vik:*


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

ts 15 Tage... *noch 4 *:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ts 15 Tage... *noch 4 *:q




Jaahhh, in deinem Alter geht halt vieles schneller...:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dafür muss ich noch 121 Tage bis Norwegen warten, da seid Ihr früher dran.


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen
@ Frau Pflaume: hör auf zu heulen, alter Schlüpfer:q
das kommt davon, dass man (Du) so entschlussunfreudig ist, dann musste halt noch warten:q
Ach übrigens: noch *50*:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Egal, wer wann fährt!:m

Wir werden dieses Jahr *alle* noch unsere richtig Diggen fangen...:vik:

Boah, Jungens, ick freu mir ja schon so!!!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das sowieso Dirk!


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wir werden dieses Jahr *alle* noch unsere richtig Diggen fangen...:vik:



ja, aber ich zuerst:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dafür müsste man seine Montage erstmal heil aus dem Wasser bekommen, näch Uwe


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hDer eine Tag!|rolleyes

Außerdem hat Kai Recht!:q


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dafür müsste man seine Montage erstmal heil aus dem Wasser bekommen, näch Uwe



wat fies:c:c
immer in den alten Wunden rumbohren


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zur Versöhnung luscher mal in den Hitra Trööt


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Zur Versöhnung luscher mal in den Hitra Trööt


meinste "News von der Tiefseefront"?
Bei den Bildern bin ich heftig am Sabbern:q:q


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> wat fies:c:c
> immer in den alten Wunden rumbohren



wieso alte wunden??? das ist nunmal fakt, und wird dieses jahr nicht anders werden|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Rüschtüüsch die Wunden sind nur leicht angetrocknet und 
werden im Mai wieder aus allen Poren bluten :q


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wieso alte wunden??? das ist nunmal fakt, und wird dieses jahr nicht anders werden|supergri


ach nee, auch wieder aus`m Loch gekrochen|supergri
Du bist mal gaaanz stille, einarmiger Jazztrompeter
Hätte Kai Dich nicht jeden morgen zur Toilette gebracht und zur "Hand" gegangen, wärste geplatzt.:vik: Ich sach nur Mautstation


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was willst du uns jetzt unterstellen??? Die Mautstation war ein Highlight stimmt! Aber was du und Jens daraus gemacht habt, müsst ihr nicht auf andere schließen!


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> was willst du uns jetzt unterstellen??? Die Mautstation war ein Highlight stimmt! Aber was du und Jens daraus gemacht habt, müsst ihr nicht auf andere schließen!


dein verklärter Blick jeden Morgen sprach Bände|supergri|supergri


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das lag an den ausdünstungen eines gewissen Herrn K. A. aus N. an der W.|uhoh:|krank:|scardie:


----------



## Yupii (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> das lag an den ausdünstungen eines gewissen Herrn K. A. aus N. an der W.|uhoh:|krank:|scardie:


ach ja, der Geflügelsalat:q:q
kam gleich nach dem Grillfleisch und dem doppelten Sportsburger:m:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr Säcke!








:q

















Hmmm irgendwie hab ich gerade total Lust auf Sportsburger :v


----------



## knutemann (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hmmm irgendwie hab ich gerade total Lust auf Sportsburger :v


Mann, dann würden wir grad auf der ollen Fähre ins gelobte Land sitzen:k
Ich will auch wieder so nenn :vburger:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch 121 Tage dann gibt es wieder was zu naschen :q
Nur zurück ist aufgrund der Abfahrtszeit Stenabuffet angesagt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moinsen" gesacht!#h

Allen ein frohes Bergfest.
Und freut euch, wenn ihr bei dem schönen Wetter raus dürft...

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, dann ärgert mich mein Bürojob doch ein klein wenig!


----------



## Yupii (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> noch 121 Tage dann gibt es wieder was zu naschen :q
> Nur zurück ist aufgrund der Abfahrtszeit Stenabuffet angesagt.


moinsen,
war ja auch nicht schlecht mit dem Buffet. Vor allem saßen wir direkt an der Tränke:q:q


----------



## djoerni (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> moinsen,
> war ja auch nicht schlecht mit dem Buffet. Vor allem saßen wir direkt an der Tränke:q:q



da hast du recht:q war zu schön das essen auch wenn ja einige nicht so viel Hunger hatten:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, dann ärgert mich mein Bürojob doch ein klein wenig!


 
na doch Blut geleckt, wa?  :m

Leider ist viel zu selten wirklich gutes Wetter


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klick, Licht an!
...huch, noch keiner da?!?! 

Dann nur mal schnell moin gerufen und in den 1a Sonnentag gestartet  #6

Gruß Chri


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na doch Blut geleckt, wa?  :m
> 
> Nicht wirklich! Das Blut ist schon lange weggeschleckt.
> Kann mich zwar noch ganz gut an den Geschmack erinnern, muß ich aber nicht mehr haben...#d|rolleyes
> ...




Eben drum!!!




Ach, und dann erst mal einen wunderschönen "Guten Morgen" @ all gewünscht!#h

Nur noch sechs mal arbeiten und dann geht's endlich wieder ans Salzwasser!
Freu mich jetzt schon auf das erste Mal "Tock", wenn der Gufi auf den Ostseegrund aufschlägt....:k


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'abend
wat ein Tach, ich bin fettisch  aber das Wetter kann gerne mal für ein paar Wochen so bleiben :vik:

@Dirk
Hast Du Dienstag auch schon Urlaub? ...dann könnt' ihr ja rechtzeitig losfahren


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle ! 
heute bin ich mal der erste :m
ja Wetter ist klasse - mal sehen das ich das WE mal wieder auffe Ostsee komme :k


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> N'abend
> wat ein Tach, ich bin fettisch  aber das Wetter kann gerne mal für ein paar Wochen so bleiben :vik:
> 
> @Dirk
> Hast Du Dienstag auch schon Urlaub? ...dann könnt' ihr ja rechtzeitig losfahren




Moinsen!

Sooo, heut der Tag wird schnellrumgehend und dann ist schon wieder Wochenende!:vik:
Allerdings muß ich und Jozef morgen bei ner Jozeftante nen riiiiehiiiiesen Baum fällen...|uhoh: Hoffentlich geht das alles gut!

Aber versprochen ist versprochen!!!

Gestern hab ich uns dafür was Feines gegönnt!
*Panasonic TZ6* mit 12 fach optischem Zoom.:k
Ein geniales Gerät.:q


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uahhhhh .... Nachtschicht is eeeeendlich gleich rum .... |uhoh:
zum Glück ist das Auto schon gepackt - gleich mal nen paar Std pennen und dann ab anne Ostsee :q

ach ja ... moin moin erstmal an alle #h


----------



## nemles (4. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg #h

Wünsche einen schönen Tag und viel Petri #6 Und allen ein schönes WE |wavey:





Ich gehe erst mal arbeiten...:g


----------



## macmarco (4. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nen wunderschönen Guten Morgen...

Habe ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich ab heute Urlaub habe ???:m

Schönes We wünsch ich euch ...|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war nicht viel zu machen heute ..... 
2 leckere Küchendorsche - keine Meerforelle ...
na ja - war trotzdem wieder schön aufm wasser #6


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle .... |wavey:
ich geh nun mal in die waagerechte nach der Nachtschicht - wünsch euch nen schönen Tag :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Wir waren gestern auch fleißig,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=30610&page=1148

morgen gehts wieder los


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Kai #6
schade keine Fodos  

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (6. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle !
braucht noch jemand nen Boot ??? :m
irgendwie schwebt mir zur Zeit ne kleine Bootsvergrößerung vor ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

wünsche allen 'ne schnelle Woche #v

@Jörg
hab mir schonmal ein zu kleines zugelegt |rolleyes sorry, aber das passiert mir nicht wieder  ansonsten natürlich ein schicker Kahn #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal kurz "Moijn" gerufen und allen schnell rumflitzende 4 Tage gewünscht!:m

Nur noch 8 Tage und der Rest von heute, dann weht mir endlich wieder salzhaltige Luft um die Nase...
Wie geil!!!:z

Freitag geht's aber schonmal mit den Zwergen zum Forellenfischen!:vik:
Jonas ist schon ganz heiß drauf, seine neue Angel zu testen.
Werde dann mal berichten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
der Tag der ersten Ausfahrt '09 rückt näher #v nur noch 6 Tage udRvH :vik:
dann gehts endlich wieder los 

Gruß


----------



## djoerni (7. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männerz!


----------



## HD4ever (8. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach at all !
ich sehe ihr fiebert dem Osterwochenende schon ordentlich entgegen ... :m
da mach ich doch auch mit ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was's den hier los ¤c 

....seid ihr schon los??? 


...(jetzt wirklich  ) nur noch 6 tage :vik:


----------



## djoerni (9. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsche allen Frohe Ostern und dicke Fische!|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

wünsche allen "Frohe Ostern" und viel Erfolg beim Angeln oder Ostereiersuchen..

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!

Alter Falter hab ich mir gestern beim Ententeichangeln den Riechkolben angekokelt 

Außer ne Menge für den Tain und viel Spaß beim Bootfahren hat es aber nüschte gebracht.
Diese rotgetupfte war einziger Gast an Bord (Anhang)

Heute muss erstmal der Körper mit viel Flüssigkeit versorgt werden und heute Abend
gehts den Aalen an den Kragen.

Macht wat aus dem langen Wochenende!

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Ines (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri zur Platten wünsche ich und eine zarte Behandlung der Riechkolben-Röte. Das bringt mich auf die Idee, heute ein bisschen Sonnencreme mit aufs Wasser zu nehmen.

Allen schöne Feiertage!


----------



## nemles (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde.#h#h

Wünsch Euch allen ein 

*frohes Osterfest*

Und immer daran denken: 
Wer Ostern mit den Eiern spielt, 
hat Weihnachten die Bescherung |supergri





Ich darf Ostern 
durcharbeiten |gr:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alter Quartalsholländer,

wenn es Dich etwas beruhigt, meine Badrenovierung zieht sich auch übers Osterfest. 
Murphy hat an allen Ecken und Enden zugeschlagen.:c:c:c
Wollte Do. und Fr. eigentlich auch nach Herrhausen und könnte das Heulen:c:c kriegen, wenn ich mir die Fotos von Uwe anschaue.
War Deine Familie eigentlich schon zu Besuch bei Dir....


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ralf, 
ist ja Mist bei Dir. Herrnhausen hab ich auch noch auf meiner ToDo-Liste. Weiß nur noch nicht, wann.

Familie kommt am Dienstag für eine Woche her. Ich hole sie dann vom Airport in Brüssel ab. Freue mich schon richtig drauf.:l


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ralf,
> ist ja Mist bei Dir. Herrnhausen hab ich auch noch auf meiner ToDo-Liste. Weiß nur noch nicht, wann.
> 
> Familie kommt am Dienstag für eine Woche her. Ich hole sie dann vom Airport in Brüssel ab. Freue mich schon richtig drauf.:l





Und wo lasst Ihr den Kurzen solange..:l:l|sagnix

Herrhausen kriegen wir bestimmt mal kurzfristig hin....


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all!

Wir wünschen euch auch ein schönes Osterfest!

Liz hat heute beim Forellenangeln gut zugeschlagen und grad als ersten Fisch ne Forelle von 2,4 Kilo auf die Schuppen gelegt!

Foto folgt...

Insgesamt waren aber alle Schäfer's ganz erfolgreich.
Achtzehn Fische durften mit nach Hause kommen.

Morgen wird erst mal geräuchert!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Junge Junge hab ich mir eben Einen verlötet...|rolleyes

Dieser Wein aus Slowenien ist aber auch lecker!

Wünsch euch alllen ne Gute Nacht!

Glaub einen Schlummertrunk werd ich mich gelich aber noch genehmigen.:q

Wein macht seksy und schööööööööööööööööööööön!


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Bei unserem gestrigen Nachtangelangeln hat auch eine Kiste Pils das Zeitliche gesegnet 

Ergebnis der Nacht einen releasten Schonzeithecht und einen dicken fetten 
Schleimfisch für die Räuchertonne :q


----------



## nemles (11. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wein macht seksy und schööööööööööööööööööööön!



Und wenn Du drei mal täglich darin badest, das wird Dir auch nicht helfen. :q






Frohe Ostern....nu aber schnell wech


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
endlich wieder i-net, mußte mir die Zeit mit angeln vertreiben  :vik: 
Peter und ich haben gestern beim BBHE ein bischen die Kieler Förde unsicher gemacht  Bericht 

Jetzt hoffentlich einen schnellen Tag mit packen verbringen und dann geit dat schon los nach Laboe :z


----------



## Ute (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier will ich auch mal wieder "*Hallo*" sagen.

Eine Zeitlang hatte ich ja noch mitgelesen, nachdem ich gesperrt wurde.
Aber mit der Zeit wurde es dann doch  zu doof nur zu lesen und nicht Antworten können.
Nu will ich mich wieder dazu gesellen, hin und wieder mal, wenn ihr mich last.


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moinsen" gerufen!#h


Ich sitze hier wie auf glühenden Kohlen im Büro und muss noch bis 17Uhr aushalten...|uhoh:|rolleyes
Dann werden letzte Besorgungen gemacht (Kiste Kölsch usw.)und das Autochen gepackt. 
Morgen früh geht's dann direkt, wenn die Kinder in den Kindergarten gebracht sind, endlich los an die Küste!
So könnten wir abends dann schon im Wasser stehen und in den Sonnenuntergang hineinblinkern...:q:q:q
Oder einfach grillen, babbeln (schnacken) und bissel Biers schlabbern!

Ui, was freu ich mir soooo dolle!!!|jump:


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ! 
das glaub ich das du dich freust ! :m
bei dem momantan geilem Wetter ist es auch einfach nur zu herrlich an der Ostsee ...  :k


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin !
> das glaub ich das du dich freust ! :m
> bei dem momantan geilem Wetter ist es auch einfach nur zu herrlich an der Ostsee ...  :k




Guuuden Jörg,

hast du schon irgendwo ne Wetterprognose für Do/Fr gehört?
Hier bei uns soll's deutlich schlechter werden...
Aber ich hoffe ja mal, dass es bei euch an der Küste noch bis zum Wochenende besser bleibt!


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee - nix gehört bzw noch nicht mit befasst ...
ich hoffe das bleibt so - dann trailer ich nächstes WE nach Rügen |bla:
hier mal 2 Bilder der ganzen Heringsjäger in der Kieler Außenförder am Sa - waren ne Menge Boote unterwegs ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, ich hab grad mal gegoogelt... 

http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/kib_anfrage.php

Die sagen da zwar trocken, aber ne ganz schöne Welle voraus!|bigeyes

Na ja, so gibbet wenigsten bissel Drift!!!:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mhm ... ich sach ja ich brauch nen größeres Boot .... |bigeyes 
na mal sehen was so kommt demnächst


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mhm ... ich sach ja ich brauch nen größeres Boot .... |bigeyes
> na mal sehen was so kommt demnächst




Gott sei Dank ist "unser" Boot ja groß genug!!!:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die baldanderostseeverweiler!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin moin in die baldanderostseeverweiler!



Moinsen Digger!

Wie isses denn am Samstag bei dir mit Kneiptour in Hamburg?:m


----------



## Yupii (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen

@ djoerni
darfste ruhig machen. Fährst ja nicht nach Norge. Falls Dir wieder jemand auf dem Nachhauseweg auf die Hand tritt, macht dat diesmal nix:q:q


----------



## djoerni (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vorsichtig Alter Mann! Hast du eigentlich jemanden der dir mit deinem ganzen Pikergerödel über die Straße hilft? Das schaffst du doch gar nie nicht mehr!

@kneipkurdirk
ich muss mal gucken. wann, wie, wo???


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @kneipkurdirk
> ich muss mal gucken. wann, wie, wo???




Ei ich hatte so gedacht, dass wir erst bissel in der "Ritze" kneipen und dann zu vorgerückter Stunde in's "Doll House" einfallen.
Liz will da auch mal ein paar Dollar investieren und Chris, Kai und ich geh'n wegen dem leckeren Whisky mit...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Liz will da auch mal ein paar Dollar investieren und Chris, Kai und ich geh'n wegen dem leckeren Whisky mit...|rolleyes


 
guter Plan #6 ..der Whisky soll da hervorragend schmecken :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo, in etwa 20 Minuten kommen wir dann auch endlich los...|rolleyes:q

Es ist wie immer.
Die am weitestens weg wohnen, fahren am spätesten los!:vik:

Mann Leude, wie freu ich mir euch zu sehen!

Werden uns ein paar schöne Tage machen.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Dirk & Kiz viel Spaß EUch beiden in der Hansestadt. Ich bin gestern wieder 
zu hause eingeschlagen und hab erstmal Hausarrest bekommen 

Wenn Ihr Bock habt könnt Ihr ja auf den Rückweg mal rein schauen. 
Nienburg ist ca 45 Minuten von der BAB7 entfernt.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## goeddoek (15. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch schnell "Moin" gesagt #h #h


@ Urlaubs-Kai

Wie war's ? Bericht schon fertig ?  :q :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goil  Sonne satt, Fischis waren zt. willig (Platte, Hering) 
andere (Dorsch, Mefo) waren super zickig. 

Ich hoffe das sich die Bestände nochmals erholen, beim BB Heringsevent wurde von 
4 Booten und zig BBs gefischt und es wurde nicht ein! vernünftiger Dorsch gefangen...

Dafür hatten wir gut 20 Minidorsche, ich hoffe ein gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft.

Einen Bericht wird es nicht geben, dafür hab ich die Woche zu schlecht dokumentiert.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der nächste Trip ist für das Wochenende 15-17.05 geplant. 
Hier ist wird der 16.05 als Salzwassertag herhalten müssen.

Zielfische werden Platte und Honies sein.


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai Pfl.
faule Socke.
Ich wäre gerne mit Dir im Mai losgezogen. Aber ich muss mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider auf Norge vorbereiten|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn nicht hier, wo dann???

*Hallo lieber Dirk,

einen ganz lieben Gruß und 
ich wünsch Dir natürlich ein ganz dickes




*
|wavey:|wavey:#h#h|wavey:|wavey:#h#h


Bleib gesund und lass Dich schön feiern!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Dirk und viel Spaß an der Waterkant!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag....

DIRK
|schild-g#g|birthday::#2:|laola:|schild-g

Hoffe, dass ihr ein paar Fischlein an Land/Bord gezogen habt....

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gebutstag, Dirk-San #6

|laola:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## knutemann (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir auch|birthday:und lass es dir an deinem Ehrentage richtig gut gehen#6


----------



## celler (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir natürlich auch

 |birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


Viel spaß euch in Hamburg.


----------



## Ines (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch, Dirk! :vik:
Und versack' morgen nicht so heftig aufm Kiez...:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk alte Socke! Alles Gute zum Burzeltach und viel Spaß anner kyste!


----------



## MarkA (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von uns die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und alles Gute!

Viele Grüße KasiG und Mark


----------



## bacalo (17. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#hDirk,

alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag.

Und immer daran denken,

Geburtstage zählt man nicht, man(n) feiert sie.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## nemles (19. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gebrüllt!!!#h#h

Allen, die heute angeln gehen müssen..Digges Petri :k









Ich gehe jetzt auch erst mal zum A...A...A...Arbeiten :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo und einen schönen Arbeitsmontagmorgen gewünscht!#h

Erst mal "Danke" für die vielen lieben Geburtstagsgrüße!:m


Wollte mich zurückmelden von der Küste.
Es war wie immer superklasse!
Wir waren zwar nur einmal Kuttern und haben nix gefangen (na ja, wenn man von Chris's maßiger Rute/Rollekombi mal absieht#6), aber dafür haben wir Erstens an Land ganz ganz nette Leute kennen gelernt und Zweitens eine für uns neue Angelart ausprobiert und dann auch noch damit ganz gut Fisch gefangen...:q
Aus diesen Gründen und wegen dem super Wetter haben wir dann auch die Kneipentour abgesagt und sind noch einen Tag länger an der Küste geblieben!
Ich kann nur sagen dass sich der Tag länger gelohnt hat!
Aus den ganz ganz netten Leuten wurden Freunde und Fisch gab's auch nochmal...
Es war Sonntag dann richtig schwer, sich bei weiter anhaltendem Kaiserwetter, von dort loszumachen und über die verstopfte Autobahn nach Hause zu fahren.
Aber irgendwann geht der schönste Urlaub immer mal vorbei.
Muss ja schließlich auch wieder Geld in die schwarzen Kassen kommen. LEIDER!!!
Doch wir kommen möglichst bald wieder.
Dann wahrscheinlich schon mit Verstärkung von Jonas und Louis!:vik:

Ich denke, dass ich mich irgendwann die nächsten Tage mal hinsetzen werde und einen Bericht tippere!


----------



## djoerni (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin! 

das hört sich doch gut an Dirk!


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> das hört sich doch gut an Dirk!




Das war's auch!!!:q
Da hätte ich gerne noch einige Tage drangehängt...


----------



## HD4ever (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle ! 
nach dem schönen WE nun wieder am arbeiten |uhoh:
war auf Rügen - super Wetter aber Wind leider doch zu hefig aus NO #q
dabei hatte mich mein Kumpel am Fr noch mit ner schönen Fangmeldung mit 1,25m und 20,6 Kg so richtig heiß gemacht .... :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Dirk lass uns mal nicht so zappeln. MFT Treffen und Fisch das kann doch garnicht stimmen


----------



## Kaffeeklatscher (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ,moin aus Stein!

Schön, daß es euch bei uns gefallen hat. Heute gibt es Butt satt für uns drei.
Der Wind aus O setzt sich so fort, wie die letzten drei Wochen. Gestern waren nur kleinere platte drin, weil das Wasser komplett wech war. Dazu wieder die kleinen Dorsch und ein paar kleine Wittlinge.
Ich werde mir dieses Forum jetzt erstmal genauer rein pfeifen und ma ´n beten üben.

Euere Kaffeeklatscher


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Dirk lass uns mal nicht so zappeln. MFT Treffen und Fisch das kann doch garnicht stimmen




Also wirklich, immer diese ungeduldigen Mods!

Und dann noch so nen fiesen Nachsatz hier reindrücken, der dazu noch vööööööllig haltlos ist...|rolleyes

Nee, Digger, ich hab frühestens Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Zeit mich mal hinzusetzen.#c
Hier ist heute recht viel Wallung. Wie befürchtet!#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Kaffeeklatscher schrieb:


> Moin ,moin aus Stein!
> 
> Schön, daß es euch bei uns gefallen hat. Heute gibt es Butt satt für uns drei.
> Der Wind aus O setzt sich so fort, wie die letzten drei Wochen. Gestern waren nur kleinere platte drin, weil das Wasser komplett wech war. Dazu wieder die kleinen Dorsch und ein paar kleine Wittlinge.
> ...




Moinsen!

Da isser ja schon...#6
Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard!

Bei uns gibt es auch heute legger "Plattscholle" wie die Kinder sagen! Die beiden haben heute Morgen schon glänzende Augen bekommen als sie die Glasschüssel mit den schönen Fischen gesehen haben...|bigeyes

Dazu gibt's Bratkartoffeln und nen Löwenzahnsalat.
Runterspülen werden wir das Freßchen dann mit nem feinen Weißwein bzw. Traubensaft!


Mach das mit dem Forum, schau dich mal um und frag ruhig wenn du irgendwas nicht schnallst.:m


Grüß deine beiden Mädels ganz lieb von uns!


----------



## Kaffeeklatscher (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hej Dirk,
Erstma is mir mein alter Text flitzen gegangen, weil ich unten auf "erweitert" geklickt hab. Ich weiß nu`gar nich`, wer den Text jetzt hat...
Heute sind der Rutenbrecher und seine Deern abgereist; schweren Herzens aber ohne Stau.
Er hat mir auch die Fänge von gestern erzählt. Mit seiner 2,10er Bootsrute ging es gerade so bis zur Sandbank, was ja bekanntlich ausreicht.
Ach, ich wage schon jetzt, mich auf ein paar kalte Angeltage irgendwann mal in Norge-Sud zu freuen. Ich bringe dann auch noch einen weiteren erfahrenen echten Freund mit, der sich, wie unter Kerls üblich, auch jenseits der menschlichen Sprache unterhalten kann. Mit ihm habe ich eine meiner schönsten Reisen nach Norwegen unternommen.
Und,........wie isses so aufffffe Arbeit, hääää??? 
Vielleicht können wir ja mal phonen auf festem Netz und du zeigst mir ein paar Sachen auf dem Board.
Ich gehe jetzt mal etwas den Teich pflegen. Wegen der Trockenheit wieder füllen, Fische kraulen und Zähne putzen, usw..
L.G., Chrischan


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Kaffeeklatscher schrieb:


> Hej Dirk,
> Erstma is mir mein alter Text flitzen gegangen, weil ich unten auf "erweitert" geklickt hab. Ich weiß nu`gar nich`, wer den Text jetzt hat...
> 
> Auf "Zurück", oben links solltest du deinen alten Text eigentlich wiederfinden...
> ...




Morgen Abend ruf ich mal bei dir durch!
So gegen nach 20Uhr, dann liegen die Lütten schon und ihr habt auch bissel mehr Ruhe.:q
Am Donnerstag werd ich für Freitag mal paar Pfannensaiblinge fangen!
Fisch soll ja gesund sein...|bla::q


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was dirk hatte geburtstag? des hab ich ja garnet mitbekommen dann nachträglich nochmal alles alles gute zum geburtstag!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Willkommen Kaffeeklatscher! #h

Ich bin's - Kai. :q

Bin gerade schon am planen wie und wann ich wieder hochkomme wg. die Hornis! 

War echt schön zwei so herzliche und liebe Menschen kennenzulernen! #6

@All: Beim Kaffeeklatsch in Stein gibt's die besten selbstgemachten Torten der Welt! :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen.......

Willkommen Kaffeklatscher....#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

@WickedKai
Muss ich mich jetzt in Stein auf die Straße stellen und in die Hände klatschen und Kaffee und Kuchen kommen angerauscht, oder handelt es sich hier um eine lizensierte Kaffee und Kuchen Ausgabestelle....:m:m
Wann willst Du denn zu den Hornies, vielleicht kriegen wir ja nen gemeinsamen Termin hin....
Würden Dich dann evtl. auch mitnehmen..

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen @ all!#h

In Stein ist eine lizensierte Ausgabestelle für Kaffee & Kuchen, der Namen der Ausgabestelle versteckt sich irgendwie im Namen "*Kaffeeklatsch*er"...|kopfkrat:q|rolleyes

Wer also mal da oben ist und ein paar wirklich superleckere und lockere Torten & more essen will, der sollte da mal rein schauen!
Ich kann die Eierlikör, Himbeersorbet, und die Tequilasunrise nur empfehlen. Mehr hab ich leider nicht geschafft!#t:q

Dazu gibt's dann ganz umsonst gute Laune, nette Gespräche und vor allem super Tipps für uns Angler (wo geht momentan was am Besten) vom Besitzer, da dieser auch gerne angelt!

Und wenn man gaaanz lieb bittet, dann bekommt man sogar noch Essen&Trinken, wenn schon längst Feierabend ist.


Ja, das hier ist jetzt gerade  Schleichwerbung!!!

Und warum???



Weil ich nach wie vor total begeistert bin. Nicht nur von dem kleinen Kaffee&More, das die Beiden da aufgemacht haben, sondern fast noch mehr von der Offenheit und Herzlichkeit der Kaffeeklatscher.#6

Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall, dass der Laden richtig brummt und ihr weiterhin so bleibt wie ihr seid.
Wir kommen jedenfalls noch sehr oft zu euch.
Das ist beschlossene Sache!!!:m



So und jetzt muss ich arbeiten...#q


----------



## HD4ever (21. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf!


ein genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest, aber im Mai wollte ich für n Wochenende die Hornfische besuchen gehen.

Ich komme gerne auf dich zurück! :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Ralf!
> 
> 
> ein genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest, aber im Mai wollte ich für n Wochenende die Hornfische besuchen gehen.
> ...



Hallo Kai,

der Mai ist bei mir schon total dicht (2x Rufdienst und 2 Geburtstage).
Es ginge evtl. am Ersten Juni Wochenende, da sollten die Hornies auch noch vor Ort sein.......

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Holland.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Deutschland #h#h

Hab gestern Nachschlag bekommen, darf eine Woche länger bleiben im Land der Leute, die nicht kochen können :m


----------



## celler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,moin auch von mir.........

@ralf
im mai hast auch noch nen anderen termin ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen allerseits!#h


Mann, was ist das wieder für ein geiles Wetterchen heute...
Nur blöd, das Ganze aus dem Büro beobachten zu müssen!#q

Gestern haben wir schön selbstgefangene Platten gefuttert.
Was war das lecker!!!#6


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen
nächstes Wochenende gehts doch nach Fehmarn und die Angelsaison wir mit ner Bootstour von Burgtiefe aus eröffnet. Das neue Equiquement muss ja ausgibig vor Norwegen getestet werden:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mooooin!

hier ist es irgendwie sehr grau.. hmm sollten wir echt nochmal Regen bekommen?! 
Wäre ja nicht schlecht für diesen ganze Grüne/Gelbe Zeug vor dem Fenster....


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, moin @ all!


Ralf, sorry, das wird nix, da fahre ich leider schon an die Saar. 

Ich werd jetzt mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit 8.-10. Mai hochfahren zum Hornifischen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> moinsen
> nächstes Wochenende gehts doch nach Fehmarn und die Angelsaison wir mit ner Bootstour von Burgtiefe aus eröffnet. Das neue Equiquement muss ja ausgibig vor Norwegen getestet werden:q




Oh je, Uwe!
Mach dir ja nicht zu große Hoffnungen.
Nimm auf jeden Fall Naturködergeraffel mit, denn Dorsche sind sehr wenige unterwegs.
Unsere Kuttertour war nicht wirklich erfolgreich!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit 8.-10. Mai hochfahren zum Hornifischen.




Guuuden Kai!


Und grad da bin ich Arxch am Heizung neu reinbasteln!#q#q#q

Denke, du wirst dich bestimmt ordentlich besacken.


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh je, Uwe!
> Mach dir ja nicht zu große Hoffnungen.
> Nimm auf jeden Fall Naturködergeraffel mit, denn Dorsche sind sehr wenige unterwegs.
> Unsere Kuttertour war nicht wirklich erfolgreich!


ich fahre mit nem Kleinboot raus. Zur Not laufen wir Wasserski
Mal schauen, was beim Schleppen rauskommt#c


----------



## djoerni (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich fahre mit nem Kleinboot raus. Zur Not laufen wir Wasserski
> 
> wie groß soll denn der Motor sein um dich aus dem Wasser zu ziehen?:q


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Yupii schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich fahre mit nem Kleinboot raus. Zur Not laufen wir Wasserski
> ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (22. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin auch von mir.........
> 
> @ralf
> im mai hast auch noch nen anderen termin ;-)



Hallo Matze
Na klar, hab meine Termine etwas durcheinandergebracht.
2x Geburtstag, 1xRufdienst und EINMAL HERRHAUSEN....#6#6

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wollte den anwesenden HSV-Fans nur mal eben mein ehrliches Beileid aussprechen... |supergri|supergri|supergri








*duckundweg*


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> *duckundweg*




besser ist das .... |smash:


:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden allerseits!#h

Wißt ihr, wer heute Abend blinkern geht?

Morgen gibbet legger Saibling aus der Pfanne mit Kartoffeln und grünem Salat!


@WichedWerderFan,


Liz hat wieder ein paar nette Bilder hochgeladen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo denn? #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wo denn? #c




Na hier: http://www.board-4you.de/v68/boards/111/thread.php?goto=lastpost&threadid=107&sid=


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal wieder hallo gesagt #h



WickedWerderFan schrieb:


> Wollte den anwesenden HSV-Fans nur mal eben mein ehrliches Beileid aussprechen... |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> *duckundweg*


 
Fühl' mich zwar nicht wirklich angesprochen, aber freut euch nicht zu früh |rolleyes:q 3 sind noch offen |evil:



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Morgen gibbet legger Saibling aus der Pfanne mit Kartoffeln und grünem Salat!


 

Gibts bei euch nur noch Fisch, weil Du versuchst die Einbürgerung in Norddeutschland vorran zu treiben??? |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Driver schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch nur noch Fisch, weil Du versuchst die Einbürgerung in Norddeutschland vorran zu treiben??? |rolleyes




Moinsen!#h

Hast ja schön früh Feierabend!#6

Besorg mir ne gute Arbeitsstelle und ein nettes Haus an der Küste und wir sind sofort oben...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!#h
> 
> Hast ja schön früh Feierabend!#6
> 
> Besorg mir ne gute Arbeitsstelle und ein nettes Haus an der Küste und wir sind sofort oben...:q


 
Bin leider auch noch auf der Suche, aber mir würde eins von beiden reichen


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Fühl' mich zwar nicht wirklich angesprochen, aber freut euch nicht zu früh |rolleyes:q 3 sind noch offen |evil:



Moinsen, Chris!

Du kennst den Spruch "Dreimal is Bremer Recht, viermal is auch nich schlecht" schon, oder??? :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moinsen, Chris!
> 
> Du kennst den Spruch "Dreimal is Bremer Recht, viermal is auch nich schlecht" schon, oder??? :vik:





@Moin all

@Moin Kai,
da warste aber zu voreilig, können ja auch noch 3 Niederlagen werden (was wir natürlich nicht hoffen wollen)...:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> da warste aber zu voreilig, können ja auch noch 3 Niederlagen werden (was wir natürlich nicht hoffen wollen)...:q:q:q



Also, voreilig eigentlich nicht... ich freu mich lieber jetzt schon... denn wenn wir dann das vierte mal gewonnen haben sag ich besser nix mehr, die Astratrinker lynchen mich sonst.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also, voreilig eigentlich nicht... ich freu mich lieber jetzt schon... denn wenn wir dann das vierte mal gewonnen haben sag ich besser nix mehr, die Astratrinker lynchen mich sonst.




Da haste natürlich recht, ich hoffe ja auch auf 3-4 Siege..
Dann hast Du aber wahrscheinlich Aufenthalts- Durchreise und direktes Vorbeireiseverbot.....
Also nur noch über Schwarzenbek nach Bargteheide und schnell weiter, weil wahrscheinlich überall dein Steckbrief hängen wird.
|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Also nur noch über Schwarzenbek nach Bargteheide und schnell weiter, weil wahrscheinlich überall dein Steckbrief hängen wird.
> |krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:



Da ich unparteiisch bin, droht ihm von mir keine Gefahr.:m

Aber viele Hamburger sind in den letzten Jahren nach Blacktown umgezogen....von daher :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fangmeldung

Hab eben sieben schöne Saiblinge mit nach Hause genommen...
Die wollen morgen mit uns essen!


----------



## Franky D (23. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Fangmeldung
> 
> Hab eben sieben schöne Saiblinge mit nach Hause genommen...
> Die wollen morgen mit uns essen!


 
na denn mal dickes petri zu den lecker fischlein lasst sie euch morgen gut schmecken


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin nach Holland, Wedemark und Celle....


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin zurück an den verräter......
eingeschworene bremen gemeinde hier oder was????


*HSV   FOREVER !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nemles (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen zurück in die Heimat #h#h#h

Matze, wieso Verräter #c Man(n) kann doch nur zum Verräter werden, wenn man sich von etwas abwendet.

Und da ich nie HSBlauler war, kann ich sie auch nicht verraten haben :m
Ich war und bin noch immer Koggenfahrer und gehe auch mit denen unter :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne, nix eingeschworen.
Bin nicht so der große, auf einen Verein festgelegte, Fussballfan.
Sehe mir gerne mal ein schönes Spiel an und der (meistens) Bessere soll gewinnen.
Nu krieg ich wahrscheinlich von WW(Kai) Haue und darf mich in Innenstadtnähe nicht mehr sehen lassen...:m:m:m:m:m:m

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@all

da ich als Badrenovierungsgeschädigter (Murphy is nu bei mir fest eingezogen) endlich mal wieder zum Angeln muss, werde ich am 23/24.Mai nach Herrhausen, zu Uwe fahren.
Matze is gerade am organisieren.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2444295&postcount=1
Hat von Euch noch jemand Lust mitzumachen. 
Auf dem Weg, von Bremen nach Seesen, könnte ich noch 2 (evtl. 3) Leutchen, spritkostenfrei, mitnehmen.
Ich fahre am 23.05 gegen 08:00 Uhr los.....

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ralf/Matze

Würde ich wahnsinnig gerne dran teilnehmen, geht aber nicht.:c

Ich komme erst Ende April wieder nach Hause und will am 22.ten Mai nach Norge.:vik:
Wenn ich mich dann das WE davor noch nach HH zum Angeln verpiesele...zumal zu Hause auch noch einiges zu erledigen ist....Ich glaube, das gibt die dunkelrote Karte zu Hause :g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom

das Jahr ist noch lang und Eisangeln soll ja auch viel Spaß bringen.
Im Laufe des Jahres kriegen wir bestimmt noch Angel- Quicky's
hin...

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h

PS: Meine Frau redet schon von roter Weihnachtsschleife an der neuen Dusche und Badewanne...|evil:|evil:|evil:


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> PS: Meine Frau redet schon von roter Weihnachtsschleife an der neuen Dusche und Badewanne...|evil:|evil:|evil:




Gut, manche Dinge brauchen eben seine Zeit...:q
Vielleicht hättest du aber auch mal jemand fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt!|rolleyes#c

|muahah:

Na ja, ich sollte vielleicht nicht sooo den Hafen aufreißen.
Ab nächster Woche bau ich unsre neue Heizungsanlage ein...

Mal gucken, ob dein oller Murphy nicht umzieht!




Ach und erst mal "Ge'Moije" gewünscht!#h


----------



## knutemann (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin to all
Geht mir wie Tom, wenn ich am 16./17. zum Angeln fahre und mich am 22. nach Norge verpiesel, jibbets bestimmt Mecker zu Hause|krach:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut, manche Dinge brauchen eben seine Zeit...:q
> Vielleicht hättest du aber auch mal jemand fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt!|rolleyes#c
> 
> |muahah:
> ...





Moin Dirk,

hast ja teilweise nicht ganz unrecht. 
Alle Materialien sind vor Ort, bloß mein Arbeitseifer hinkt etwas hinterher und der Kollege Murphy ist ein übler Zeitgenosse.
Bis Sonntagmittag müsste ich aber noch einiges wegschaffen, dann muss ich nämlich bis Donnerstagnachmittag nach Mannheim.
Anschließend habe ich ja wieder 3 Tage zum Vollenden meines Meisterwerkes.....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Moin to all
> Geht mir wie Tom, wenn ich am 16./17. zum Angeln fahre und mich am 22. nach Norge verpiesel, jibbets bestimmt Mecker zu Hause|krach:



Moin Wolfgang,

Du mussst das nur so drehen, das Schnatterinchen angeln gehen möchte und opferst dich väterlich, ihr dieses Event zu ermöglichen. 
Obwohl Du ja voll in den Norge Vorbereitungen steckst...

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..... so als erziehungstechnische Maßnahme|kopfkrat Das probier ich#6|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Yupii (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

knute, vielleicht solltest Du Dich lieber mal mental auf Deine Norgetour vorbereiten, damit Du nicht wieder nur in den Kleinköhlerschwärmen rumwildern musst|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen! Die Kleinköhler sammeln sich jetzt 
schon im Roms, damit Djoerni wieder erbarmungslos zuschlagen kann :q


----------



## Yupii (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nimmst Du den mit?#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na klaro irgendjemand muss doch für Köderfische sorgen


----------



## djoerni (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

KLeinköhler sind dieses Jahr aus! die bleiben schön um Hitra! :g


----------



## Yupii (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber nicht, dass Du ihm wieder ständig zur Hand gehen musst


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och Jungens, jetzt wärmt doch nicht als wieder die alte Leier auf!|rolleyes

Freut euch lieber, dass Norge immer näher rückt!

Ich werd Samstag letzte Bestellungen machen und dann schonmal alles soweit verpacken.:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörni wird Anfang Juli in Watte gewickelt und erst auf der Fähre in Kiel wieder ausgepackt


----------



## djoerni (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich brech mir dieses Jahr nur das Bein. damit kann ich dann wenigstens angeln!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Och Jungens, jetzt wärmt doch nicht als wieder die alte Leier auf!|rolleyes



Für Dich eine alte Leier, für uns das Tor zu einer 
Erinnerung an eine echt geile Reise!

Mit den Burschen würde ich immer wieder los, 
auch wenn der eine nach ein paar Bier zum Hamster mutiert. :q


----------



## Yupii (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geht doch:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ich brech mir dieses Jahr nur das Bein. damit kann ich dann wenigstens angeln!



Ist klar... und wer darf Dich dann die ganzen zwei Wochen ins Boot tragen? 
Oh man mein armer Rücken #t


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für uns das Tor zu einer
> Erinnerung an eine echt geile Reise!




Ja, da hast du natürlich auch wieder Recht!

:m


Weitermachen!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ist klar... und wer darf Dich dann die ganzen zwei Wochen ins Boot tragen?
> Oh man mein armer Rücken #t




Nehmt einfach ne Sackkarre mit.
Der Name ist dann wirklich passend...


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder wir setzen Ihn einfach an Anfang rein und holen Ihn erst am 
letzten Tag wieder raus aus dem Boot. Ab und zu mal ne Pilsette 
und ne Banane an de Kopf geschmissen und dann muss das auch gut sein. :q


----------



## djoerni (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ist klar... und wer darf Dich dann die ganzen zwei Wochen ins Boot tragen?
> Oh man mein armer Rücken #t



stell dich nicht so an! du musst doch ab und an bei euch in der Firma 40 kg aufm rücken schleppen, dagegen bin ich ein Leichtgewicht!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob ihr den Geruch aushalten würdet!?! |uhoh:
Doch wahrscheinlich sind eure Geruchsknospen nach deiner Gasattacke letzes Mal eh verkümmert...
Ich hab da so Einiges drüber gehört!!!:q


----------



## djoerni (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich bau dann für jeden ein glas knobiöl und schon passt das mit dem geruch oder besser bestialischbeißendergestank wieder! wir werden den ganzen roms für uns alleine haben, wenn das glas erstmal auf ist:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Digger ich muss wenigstens nicht mit 20 Kerlen die rülpsend, furzend und 
räucherfisch essend die Luft verpesten 26Stunden in einem Bus sitzen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörn wir fahren zwei Wochen! Ein Glas ist entschieden zu wenig 

hmmm Nutellatoast mit Knobimatsche :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Digger ich muss wenigstens nicht mit 20 Kerlen die rülpsend, furzend und
> räucherfisch essend die Luft verpesten 26Stunden in einem Bus sitzen :q




Keine Ahnung, was du meinst!#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stimmt, wird schon nicht so schlimm werden. Ich bin ja nicht dabei


----------



## djoerni (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du kennst die Glasgröße nicht! Ist ein Liter für jeden OK?


----------



## knutemann (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich bau dann für jeden ein glas knobiöl und schon passt das mit dem geruch


Bekommste aber nicht so gut hin wie mein Knobimanschehauptdealer|supergri


----------



## Yupii (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

deshalb würde ich sofort mit diesem Volk wieder losziehen
also bis auf Kai, weil der, wenn mal wirklich Fisch auf dem Echo ist, in dem Moment Magen und Popo kriegt:q,
djoerni, weil der nix alleine kann|supergri
knute, weil er immer zu sehr ungelegenen Zeiten den Scheidebecher trinken muss
sunny, der ja jetzt keine Zeit mehr hat, weil er bei bevorstehenden Angeltouren nur noch mit seinem rosa Pxxx an der Wand steht
nur meinen Schwager werde ich nicht los, den habe ich als Anhängsel bei der nächsten Tour wieder dabei.#c|rolleyes

So Jungs, fahren wir dann kurz nach unsererer Rückkehr schnell noch mal hoch#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> du kennst die Glasgröße nicht! Ist ein Liter für jeden OK?



Hmmm okay. Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Nato Kanister...
Fällt das dann eigentlich unters ADR? ;+


----------



## djoerni (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Bekommste aber nicht so gut hin wie mein Knobimanschehauptdealer|supergri



meine letzte kreation kam recht nahe an das original ran. nur die kombination mit dem chilikonzentrat war dann doch etwas heftig:q

@yuppi
klar! wann und wo kann man zusteigen?


----------



## djoerni (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hmmm okay. Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Nato Kanister...
> Fällt das dann eigentlich unters ADR? ;+



kann schon sein. ich schau mal in die gefahrgutliste:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> So Jungs, fahren wir dann kurz nach unsererer Rückkehr schnell noch mal hoch#c



Ich wüsste da ne Tour im August |rolleyes
14 Tage Roms mit Colorline und allem BimBam für gute 600 Talerchen.


----------



## Yupii (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gut, ich fahr für Dich und Du wirst dafür mir mein Haus dämmen:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Antrag abgelehnt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

der Termin für das Forellenangeln in HH ist auf den 23/24.Mai verschoben.
Also wer Lust hat.................#6#6#6#6#6
2 Plätzchen sind noch frei im Auto, auf dem Weg von Bremen nach Seesen.
Abfahrt 23.Mai gegen 08:00 Uhr in Bremen...

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf #h,

23. wär bei mir noch frei... wollte ich mir eh immer mal anschauen, das Herrhausen-Dingens.

Also ich wär dabei. :m ich könnte auch noch jemanden fragen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Ralf #h,
> 
> 23. wär bei mir noch frei... wollte ich mir eh immer mal anschauen, das Herrhausen-Dingens.
> 
> Also ich wär dabei. :m ich könnte auch noch jemanden fragen...



Na supi, dat wird dann bestimmt lustig....
1 Platz ist schon mal reserviert....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin Tom....

ist endlich die letzte Hollandwoche für Dich angebrochen.
Wünsche Dir nen schnellen Arbeitstag und gönn Dir anschließend
1-5 Grolsch...


@ Moin nach Nienburg .......


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zurück!

Noch schnell nen Kaffee geschlabbert und dann ab nach Hannover.


----------



## djoerni (25. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin in die Runde! 

@kai
Was willste denn schon wieder in hannover? doch nicht zu dem schlecht sortiertem Angelladen???:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uuund zurück  

Nein Falk, Wudo und ich haben heute Mikefish ein bisschen 
beim Renovieren/Umzug unter die Arme gegriffen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151031

Auf dem Rückweg hab ich aber nen lütten Zwischenstop 
gemacht, rein zufällig.... naja lassen wir es :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an alle Sonntagfrühaufsteher, Laminatverleger, verkappten Holländer........

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zurück


----------



## Yupii (26. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ebenfalls moinsen
So, für`s nächste Wochenende alles gepackt und bereitgestellt.
Die Trainingseinheit kann beginnen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

[FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]Moinsen!

Allen einen guten Start in die Woche gewünscht!
Schön mit dem nur vier Tage arbeiten.
So könnt es jede Woche sein...

Nur hab ich mir gestern irgendwo nen "Zug" geholt und heut tut mir die komplette linke Halsseite den Dienst verweigern.
Gut, dass es Schmerztabletten gibt!!![/FONT]


----------



## nemles (27. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend #h

Na Dirk-San, was macht die halbseitige Lähmung???
Alles wieder fit?


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Tom San!

Scheint so, als wenn ich mir nen richtig anständigen Zug geholt habe!#q
Tut immer noch ganz schön fies weh.
Gleich mal mit Voltaren einreiben lassen und wenn's morgen nicht besser ist, dann papp ich da mal ein Wärmepflaster drauf.
Und die Klimaanlage mach ich nicht mehr kälter als 18°C!

Und du bist in drei Tagen endlich wieder zu Hause?


----------



## nemles (27. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, laß Dich mal ordentlich einreiben.|supergri

Da uns heute endlich der Durchbruch gelungen ist :vik:, steht meiner Heimfahrt am Donnerstag wohl nix mehr im Wege


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> *der Termin für das Forellenangeln in HH ist auf den 23/24.Mai verschoben.
> Also wer Lust hat.................#6#6#6#6#6
> ...



Nu sind es wieder 2 freie Plätze, also wer vom 23.Mai-24.Mai noch nichts vor hat und mit nach Herrhausen möchte..:m:m

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, laß Dich mal ordentlich einreiben.|supergri
> 
> Da uns heute endlich der Durchbruch gelungen ist :vik:, steht meiner Heimfahrt am Donnerstag wohl nix mehr im Wege




Wie jetzt, habt ihr nen Tunnel gegraben/gebohrt...
Heimlicher Grolsch Versorgungstunnel nach SH...

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, habt ihr nen Tunnel gegraben/gebohrt...
> Heimlicher Grolsch Versorgungstunnel nach SH...
> 
> Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Ne, das nicht gerade (würde ich für diese Sorte auch nicht machen) Ist zwar nicht schlecht das Bierchen, aber so der Brüller nun auch nicht.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ne, das nicht gerade (würde ich für diese Sorte auch nicht machen) Ist zwar nicht schlecht das Bierchen, aber so der Brüller nun auch nicht.




Stimmt, schmeckt eigentlich nur gut gekühlt, bei warmen Aussentemperaturen.
Biste schon am Packen......, hoffe Du darfst Donnerstag wirklich zurückfahren.
Langsam musst Du ja auch mit den Norge Vorbereitungen anfangen.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also wenn heute in Spät- und Nachtschicht nix bösartiges passiert und morgen alles klar geht, sitze ich Do morgens im Auto nach Hause.

Für Norge haben Sunny und Knutemann die Essen und Trinken-Beschaffung übernommen, so das ich mich um Angelgerödel und andere Nebensächlichkeiten kümmern kann :m:vik:

Gepackt wird erst Do früh. Und dann in aller Ruhe an Bremen vorbei nach Hause.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade, ich bin erst Donnerstagabend wieder aus Mannheim zurück, sonst hätten wir noch ein Käffchen trinken können.
Holen wir ein anderes Mal nach.
Drücke Dir die Daumen, das alles so klappt und Du den Sonntag in Ruhe zuhause verbringen darfst..:q:q:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen guten Abend!#h

So, ich hab eben letzte Bestellungen für Norge gemacht.
Kühlbox, 2 x Filetiermesser und ein paar Pilker + Kleinzeugs...

@ Tom,

was hast du denn so an Naturködergeraffel mit?
Ich denke, die Jungens von BT werden uns da ja aushelfen können, oder???
Weil ich da gar nix für hab bisher!|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk-San,

Handelsübliche Natürködervorfächer, die ich etwas stabiler umgestalte, und meine Leng-Geheimwaffe Letztes Jahr am Hardanger erfolgreich getestet.

Kleiner Tip im Vorfeld: Sehr große Drillinge, Einzelhaken und...schmeiß erstmal keine Plastik-Kaffeebecher weg  Nimm lieber so zehn bis zwanzig mit...Überraschung|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dirk-San,
> 
> Handelsübliche Natürködervorfächer, die ich etwas stabiler umgestalte, und meine Leng-Geheimwaffe Letztes Jahr am Hardanger erfolgreich getestet.
> 
> Kleiner Tip im Vorfeld: Sehr große Drillinge, Einzelhaken und...schmeiß erstmal keine Plastik-Kaffeebecher weg  Nimm lieber so zehn bis zwanzig mit...Überraschung|rolleyes




OK!!!
Ich nehme nen Packen mit.

Hast du so ne komischen Schnurzähler?
Wenn, welche?

Ich bin langsam ganz schön im Fieber.
Ist ja gar nicht mehr lange...:z


----------



## nemles (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnurzähler hab ich aufgegeben. Die preisgünstigen taugen nicht so wirklich. 
Wenn wir gutes Echolot haben, sehen wir das Signal auch auf diesem, und wissen, wie tief wir sind. Und so nach dem zweiten, dritten Tag siehst Du auch an Deiner Rolle, wie tief Du bist.

Und nu höhr mal auf zu fiebern :m
Ist noch soooo viel Zeit bis dahin.|evil:
(bin selber schon ganz hibbelig)|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schnurzähler hab ich aufgegeben. Die preisgünstigen taugen nicht so wirklich.
> Wenn wir gutes Echolot haben, sehen wir das Signal auch auf diesem, und wissen, wie tief wir sind. Und so nach dem zweiten, dritten Tag siehst Du auch an Deiner Rolle, wie tief Du bist.
> 
> Und nu höhr mal auf zu fiebern :m
> ...




Das hab ich mir fast gedacht!

Also mit dem preisgünstigen Schrott und dass du auch im Fieber bist...

Wird schon richtig gut werden da oben.

So, ich geh jetzt noch bissel Sport machen und danach schlafen.

Bis denn|wavey:


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen
@ MFT-Dirk
fürs Naturköderangeln: diese Flashlights sollen ja gut funzen. Ich habe mir ne billig Variante zugelegt. Knicklichthalter, die man auf der Schnur befestigen kann.
Ach übrigens: danke, dass Du mich angesteckt hast Oder meine bessere Hälfte hat mir heute nacht nen Satz heisse Ohren verpasst, weil ich vom Bootsfahren am Samstag gefaselt habe#c#c

Hoffentlich ist der Käse bis dahin gegessen. Ich kenne zwar den besten Therapeuten Nordeuropas, aber der kann mir im Moment auch nicht helfen|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal das Licht angeknipst und allen einen guten Morgen gewünscht!#h

Hmm, ich glaube, ich werde am Freitag räuchern.|rolleyes
Die Saiblinge sahen gestern Abend beim füttern mal wieder zum Anbeißen aus...
Muss ich doch glatt morgen Abend mal nach gucken!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> moinsen
> @ MFT-Dirk
> fürs Naturköderangeln: diese Flashlights sollen ja gut funzen. Ich habe mir ne billig Variante zugelegt. Knicklichthalter, die man auf der Schnur befestigen kann.
> 
> ...





Käse essen hilft da jetzt auch nicht!

*NUR* Angeln!!!


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fertich mit`m Sport:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> fertich mit`m Sport:q




Ja, Sport im Urlaub ist sowas von schön, gelle?
Ich könnt auch grad schon wieder SPORT machen...


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SPORT geht nicht,...Kontrollampen leuchten|supergri
Ich hab mir ein Boot gemietet, wir wollen schleppen, büschen Gummifische baden und Wattis ertränken


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> SPORT geht nicht,...Kontrollampen leuchten|supergri
> Ich hab mir ein Boot gemietet, wir wollen schleppen, büschen Gummifische baden und Wattis ertränken




Das ist natürlich blöd, wenn im Urlaub die rote Lampe leuchtet!

Gut, dass du dann wenigstens angeln kannst!!!

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und gute Fische.


----------



## nemles (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen #h

Nu aber schnell Auto einladen und wech hier :m

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Komm gut Heim alter Kaaskopp


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moinsen #h
> 
> Nu aber schnell Auto einladen und wech hier :m
> 
> Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende |wavey:



Guuuden Tom,

sieh zu dass du heil zu Hause ankommst!
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## djoerni (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allen MFTlern ein schönes und fischreiches 1. Maiwochenende!


----------



## Ines (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsch ich auch!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, von mir ebenso! 

Besackt euch ordentlich mit Hornfischen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsche Euch natürlich auch ein feines langes Wochenende!


----------



## nemles (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende |wavey:

Ich schmeiße jetzt den Grill an und werde den schönen Abend mit Familie genießen. :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich mach mich jetzt schön an's Wasser.#h

Meine kleine Sportex, ein bissel Teig, zwei Fläschchen Kölsch und schon bin ich zufrieden...

Das Leben ist schön!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Mann, was hatte ich gestern Nacht ein schönes Angeln!:l
Ein paar schöne Fischlies wollten auch mit heim...
und kommen morgen schon in den Rauch.

Auch ein schöner Stör und ein richtig gute Schleie sind mir an den Haken gegangen.
Von der Schleie gibts aber leider kein Bild.
War aber etwas über 30cm! Reingekommen sind die Grünen vor zwei Jahren mit ungefähr 20cm.
Dafür, dass die eigentlich eher schlecht abwachsen bei mir, ist das echt gut.

So, hier ein paar Bilderchens:

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/4752/nachtangeln30termai0902.jpg


http://img384.*ih.us/img384/4752/nachtangeln30termai0902.jpg


und der Störenfried... 

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/4312/nachtangeln30termai0900.jpg

Wünsch euch allen noch einen schönen Maifeiertag und laßt es euch gut gehen!:m


----------



## forelle03 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk
Hast aber ne schöne Strecke dahin gelegt. Petri dazu!!


----------



## nemles (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mööönnnsch Kurzer,

Schönes Ding #6#6#6
Petri dazu.


Da läuft mir schon der Sabber in der Kauhöhle zusammen, wenn ich an den 22.ten denke


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mööönnnsch Kurzer,
> 
> Schönes Ding #6#6#6
> Petri dazu.
> ...




Ja, das glaub ich dir!

Die sind aber auch lecker...

Mache dann morgen noch paar Quälbilder, wenn sie frisch aus dem Rauch kommen.
Sei froh, dass es kein Geruchsinternet gibt! #y


----------



## forelle03 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haue Haue Ha das wird ne Tour mit euch #6#6. Freue mich schon darauf euch kennen zu lernen.


----------



## nemles (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Micha,

Wenn diese Tour auch *nur *halb so viel Spaß macht, wie die anderen Touren, die wir bisher zusammen hatten.....:vik:


----------



## forelle03 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@emles Wir werden das Kind schon schauckeln und nicht nur das:q:q. Der positive Nebeneffekt ist doch das Fische fangen und faulenzen auf dem Boot.
Nebenbei bekommen wir auch noch ne schöne Hautfarbe (will ich hoffen)|uhoh:|uhoh: ich meine aber nicht vom :v:v


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst du hier... LECKER LECKER!!!:q

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/4085/rucherfisch007.jpg


http://img222.*ih.us/img222/7218/rucherfisch017.jpg


Die gibbet morgen zum Abendbrot.


----------



## nemles (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Iiiihhhh, toter, brauner Fisch :v
:q:q


Toll, Dirk-San, 
wenn es nicht so weit weg wäre, würde ich überfallkommandoartig bei Euch aufschlagen. Mensch, sieht das legga aus. 
Petri und guten Appetit #6


----------



## djoerni (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke dirk! jetzt ist der tag versaut!! sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal ein "Tach" geplärrt und Allen eine angenehme Woche gewünscht...|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! #h
mhmmmmmmmmmm.....lecker Räucherforellen *schmatz* 
das wäre nun was fürs Mittagessen |rolleyes
ich war am WE auch mal wieder etwas *unterwegs* - nix nenneswertes - 4 schöne Dorsche und ein paar Hornhechte beim schleppen vor Rügen ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin! |supergri

|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Moin! |supergri
> 
> |sagnix



Moin Kai,,,

aber ich, "Kleine Kugel, große Wirkung"...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

War ja vorher mehr der Pessimist, aber Hut ab, zu den Reisen nach Berlin und Istanbul...

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Moin! |supergri
> 
> |sagnix






Moin!

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Ich hau mich weg!
Du warst das also mit der Papierkugel...|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> ...




Moin Dirk,

geht doch voll in Ordnung, solange Kai nicht mit Wattebäuschlein wirft..................

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nur die gelben! Die anderen kratzen so.

Nee, ich hab die Kugel nicht geworfen.

Irgendein HSV-Fan hat jetzt ein dunkles Geheimnis. Und da sollte er seinen Fan-Kollegen lieber nichts von erzählen. :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es heißt ja jetzt auch nicht mehr "Stein des Anstoßes" sondern "Papierkugel des Eckstoßes"!!! :q


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nur die gelben! Die anderen kratzen so.
> 
> Nee, ich hab die Kugel nicht geworfen.
> 
> Irgendein HSV-Fan hat jetzt ein dunkles Geheimnis. Und da sollte er seinen Fan-Kollegen lieber nichts von erzählen. :q:q:q




Ne ne Kai, aus der Nummer kommst du so leicht nicht mehr raus 
Erst die olle Kopflampe aus`m Auto schmeißen und jetzt behaupten, dass du die Papierkugel nicht geschmissen hast #d :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q LOL, ihr seid so geil. #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ne ne Kai, aus der Nummer kommst du so leicht nicht mehr raus
> Erst die olle Kopflampe aus`m Auto schmeißen und jetzt behaupten, dass du die Papierkugel nicht geschmissen hast #d :q





Uargh!:q
Jetzt hat's mich grad fast zerrissen!!!|rolleyes

Die Kieler Kopflampen Kill Aktion (kurz *KKKA*) hätte ich auch gerne auf Zeitlupe!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Ja was ist denn hier los? Da lässt man die MFTler einmal aus den Augen.... :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ja was ist denn hier los? Da lässt man die MFTler einmal aus den Augen.... :q




Selbst Schuld!

http://www.smilies.4-user.de/include/Frech/smilie_frech_011.gif


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr tippelt doch nur so auf der Stelle weil Norwegen in greifbarer Nähe ist, hmm?!


----------



## Liz261280 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uargh!:q
> Jetzt hat's mich grad fast zerrissen!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Die Kieler Kopflampen Kill Aktion (kurz *KKKA*) hätte ich auch gerne auf Zeitlupe!!!



:q:q:q

Und die Gesichter von den ganzen unschuldigen Passanten :q Die haben schon mit dem nächsten Terroranschlag gerechnet |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ihr tippelt doch nur so auf der Stelle weil Norwegen in greifbarer Nähe ist, hmm?!




Stimmt ja!

Wir fahren ja bald nach Norwegen...|rolleyes:q











:vik:





Danke Kai, dass du mich nochmal dran erinnert hast!#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uargh!:q
> Jetzt hat's mich grad fast zerrissen!!!|rolleyes
> 
> Die Kieler Kopflampen Kill Aktion (kurz *KKKA*) hätte ich auch gerne auf Zeitlupe!!!




Wie wäre es denn mit einer etwas ausführlicheren Beschreibung der KKKA...
:q:q:q:q:q:q

Moin Liz und Nienburg's Kai


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Ralf!|wavey:

Die Beschreibung soll der werte Herr wenn dann selbst schreiben...:q
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich in seine damaligen Emotionen hinein versetzen kann, um das zu beschreiben!#d


|muahah:


----------



## Zanderudo (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin leute,
Hab da mal ne Frage|uhoh:

Habe vor zwei Tagen von einer Seebrücke geangelt. Wollte auf Plattfisch mein Glück versuchen. Leider gab es aber kleine Dorsche (20-35 cm) in Massen. Selbst auf den Sandbänken waren die kleinen schneller als die Platten. Hier kam auf jede gefangene Platte ca. 10 Dorsche :c.

Das Problem war der richtige Umgang mit dem gefangenen Fisch!
Da das Mindestmaß nicht erreicht wurde, wurden alle schwimen gelassen. Bei etlichen zeigte sich aber, das sie bald vor der Seebrücke dümpelten und von den Möven geholt wurden. Das ist nicht grade beste Werbung für uns Angler! wenn Passanten das sehen. Das Angeln einstellen möchte man aber auch nicht, da die Platten ja auch beissen und 200 Kilometer Anreise vergangen sind.

Nun die Frage: könnte man den kleinen Dorsch nach dem Fang für 2 Minuten in einem gr. Eimer Hältern um zu sehen ob er unbeschadet schwimmt?
Dann könnte er zurückgesetzt werden oder aber er wird getötet und verwertet.
Was sagen die Fischereiauseher??? Ist das eine Lösung??


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer

@Zanderudo
das beste wäre das Angeln für den Abend einzustellen wenn Du bemerkst das nur noch Kleinstdorsch kommt, eine andere möglichkeit wäre große Haken zu verwenden (was aber auch nicht wirklich erfolg versprechend ist, die Minileos stürzen sich trotzdem drauf #c ). 

Die Lösung mit dem kurzfristig hältern ist eigentlich unsinnig...wat willst Du den mit den untermaßigen Dorschen machen die es nicht schaffen, die müssen zurück, ob tot oder lebendig. 

Klar ist es für Umwissende grausam bis schrecklich, aber die toten Tiere finden ihren weg im Kreislauf, ob nun Möwe, Krebs oder anderes Getier, irgendeiner wird sie verwenden  

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MOIN MOIN gebrüllt #h

Was denn hier los??? Nix!!!

Alle am Angeln?

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine Schnellrumgehwoche


----------



## Yupii (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen,
boa Montag morgen 7.54 Uhr und die Woche nimmt kein Ende:c

aaaber der Counter läuft unerbittlich


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moin" gerufen!#h

Nur noch sechs Arbeitstage...
Ich kann kaum noch ruhig sitzen!:q


----------



## Yupii (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mir gehts auch so:q
ich warte noch auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten von der Firma Pilkmaxx, sind schon vor einigen Wochen von meinem Dealer bestellt, wie im letzten Jahr, natürlich noch nix da:r. Da schreien alle, man soll in Deutschland produzierte Ware kaufen. Wennse denn mal produzieren würden|uhoh:#d Kommt wieder nix rechtzeitig an, dann gibbet ebend nix mehr von der Firma.|evil:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!

@ Uwe

Hattest Du letztes Jahr nicht auch solche Lieferschwierigkeiten?


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sowas Ätzendes!:r

Ich warte auch auf eine Bestellung.
Die Kühlbox und meine neuen Meindl's lassen auf sich warten...
Und das, obwohl schon vorab bezahlt!!!|gr:


----------



## Yupii (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!
> 
> @ Uwe
> 
> Hattest Du letztes Jahr nicht auch solche Lieferschwierigkeiten?



ja, das gleiche Zeuchs:r
alle schreien, kauf bei Deinem Händler|evil: bei eBay hätte ich die Teile schön längst.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo Uwe ich bestelle auch schon lange nichts mehr bei meinen Händlern.

Bis das Zeug ankommt dauert es immer eine Ewigkeit, im Netz ist 
das Zeug binnen ein paar Tagen da. Aber am Hungertuch brauchen die nicht 
zu knabbern, dafür haben sie noch genug vorrätig was immer nach Mitnahme schreit


----------



## Yupii (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na, ich versenke erst mal mein Zeuch vor Ort wie gehabt:q, kann mir ja vor Ort noch nachkaufen|evil:


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin gerufen! #h

Sa+So auf Fehmarn gewesen zum Horniangeln.

Haben zu viert knapp 100 Fische erbeutet. Hat Spaß gemacht. Das Seidenhaken-Zeug funzt super.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



			
				[SIZE=3 schrieb:
			
		

> *WickedHornfish*[/SIZE];2480456]Moin, Moin gerufen! #h
> 
> Sa+So auf Fehmarn gewesen zum Horniangeln.
> 
> Haben zu viert knapp 100 Fische erbeutet. Hat Spaß gemacht. Das Seidenhaken-Zeug funzt super.




Wow Digger!!!|bigeyes

Schönes Ding!#6#6#6
Das werden wir nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal machen...:q


----------



## Ines (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

100 Hornis? Was machst du denn damit? Ich kriege ja mein knappes Dutzend kaum verbraucht: braten, sauer einlegen, einfrieren...

Na, Petri natürlich! #6
Ich habe mir das Seidenzeug auch mal gekauft, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Wäre ja einen Versuch wert.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> 100 Hornis? Was machst du denn damit? Ich kriege ja mein knappes Dutzend kaum verbraucht: braten, sauer einlegen, einfrieren...


Naja_, zu viert_ 100 Hornis, nicht ich alleine. |supergri
Weiss ich trotzdem noch nicht so recht... fiese Gräten... 



> Na, Petri natürlich! #6
> Ich habe mir das Seidenzeug auch mal gekauft, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
> Wäre ja einen Versuch wert.


THX! :m

Silke funzt prima, wir waren alle sehr angetan. 2 Schlaufen in den Sprengring und ab geht's. Nur Zurücksetzen ist damit nicht mehr so leicht möglich. Und wenn ne Mefo beisst hat man natürlich absolut die A-Karte gezogen. |supergri


----------



## nemles (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> 100 Hornis? Was machst du denn damit?



Schockgefrieren und als Speere verwenden :q:q:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen allerseits und ein |schild-g @ Yupii!

Laß dich ordentlich beschenken!:q:m


Nur noch 5 Tage arbeiten...:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


Yupii auch hier alles Gute zum Geburtstag mein Lieber! 
Lass Dich reichlich mit Pilkern beschenken


----------



## Ines (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@uwe
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## goeddoek (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso wird man hier eigentlich nicht rechtzeitig informiert #c|krach: |supergri|supergri|supergri


Moin Yupii #h

Auch von mir |schild-g zum Geburtstag, alles Gute, Glück, Gesundheit und reichlich Fisch :m


----------



## Yupii (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen, danke für die Glückswünsche.
Hab nur noch nen Bienestock im Kopp und nen Geschmack wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten im Mund


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> moinsen, danke für die Glückswünsche.
> Hab nur noch nen Bienestock im Kopp und nen Geschmack wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten im Mund



Moin!#h

Hört sich irgendwie so an, als hätte die legendäre Katze bei dir geschlafen...
Dieses Mistvieh!!!


Ich hab gestern ohne Ohrenschützer den großen Boschhammer bewegt.
Jetzt hör ich alles wie durch Watte!#q
Aber nichts hören kann manchmal ein Segen sein.:q


----------



## Yupii (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!#h
> 
> Hört sich irgendwie so an, als hätte die legendäre Katze bei dir geschlafen...
> Dieses Mistvieh!!!



nein, nein, eure legendäre Katze wars nicht


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> nein, nein, eure legendäre Katze wars nicht




Meinste, selbst DIE hat ihren Stolz, oder was? #y:q


----------



## goeddoek (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hab nur noch nen Bienestock im Kopp und nen Geschmack wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten im Mund




Na, das hört sich doch nach 'ner gelungenen Party an  :q :q


----------



## Yupii (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jau, kurz und heftig, muss ja heute arbeiten:q


----------



## djoerni (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Good morning Ladies an Gentlemen!


----------



## nemles (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Selber guten Morgen |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director:Auch schnell "G'Moije" geplärrt!|wavey:

Nur noch 3x Arbeiten!!!:vik:

Montag muss ich auch noch ne ganze Busladung Fische fangen...:q


----------



## djoerni (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Montag muss ich auch noch ne ganze Busladung Fische fangen...:q[/QUOTE]


ach du scheixxe... das würde mich aber persönlich belasten:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Montag muss ich auch noch ne ganze Busladung Fische fangen...:q




ach du scheixxe... das würde mich aber persönlich belasten:q[/QUOTE]


Ja Mann, ich hab's schon nicht soooo leicht!|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

armer Dirk....


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> armer Dirk....




Ach, ich glaube, ich schaff das schon...:q


----------



## djoerni (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da bin ich zuversichtlich! habt ihr eure klamotten schon gepackt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> habt ihr eure klamotten schon gepackt?




Nee, noch nix gepackt, aber schon alles zusammen!

Gepackt wird Mittwoch u Donnerstag auf den Anhänger geladen und gegen 15 Uhr geht's dann Richtung Beckum...
Da dann noch legger Naggen einwerfen und die Zwei (forelle03 + DorschbremseRi) ins Auto laden.
So gestärkt geht's dann nach Rostock!!!:vik:

Ich bin sowas von kribbelisch, das glaubst du gar nicht!|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin in die Runde!

Habt Ihr eigentlich die Möglichkeit uns hier auf dem Laufenden zu halten?


----------



## djoerni (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin sowas von kribbelisch, das glaubst du gar nicht!|rolleyes[/QUOTE]

doch das glaube ich dir! ist bei uns ja auch nicht mehr sooooooooooooo lange hin! Lechz!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin in die Runde!
> 
> Habt Ihr eigentlich die Möglichkeit uns hier auf dem Laufenden zu halten?



Glaube, der Honey will das wieder so Liveberichtsmäßig machen...

Ich werde allerdings 14 Tage mal keine Tastatur anfassen!!!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann ich gut verstehen


----------



## Ines (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> So gestärkt geht's dann nach Rostock!!!:vik:



Und wie geht es weiter von Rostock?


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Und wie geht es weiter von Rostock?




Moinsen @ Grußlose!#h

In Rostock steigen wir dann in den Knurri-Reisebus.
Dieser wird anschließend auf die Fähre verladen und die setzt uns dann über nach Gedser.
Ab da beginnt dann die laaaaaaaaange Fahrt nach Norge!|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin in die Runde!
> 
> Habt Ihr eigentlich die Möglichkeit uns hier auf dem Laufenden zu halten?


mal schauen, ob Jens mit seinem Läppi umgehen kann|supergri


----------



## Yupii (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen @ Grußlose!#h
> 
> In Rostock steigen wir dann in den Knurri-Reisebus.
> Dieser wird anschließend auf die Fähre verladen und die setzt uns dann über nach Gedser.
> Ab da beginnt dann die laaaaaaaaange Fahrt nach Norge!|rolleyes


und da hat sunny von mir schon ein Bild von meinem ersten Großköhler aufs Handy geschickt bekommen


----------



## HD4ever (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach ihr habts gut ... 
wünsch euch schon mal ganz viel Spaß ! :m
Erfolg natürlich auch ! 

wie ???? keine live Berichte ???? |kopfkrat
nix USB Internet-Stick und Laptop dabei ???
das geht ja gar nicht #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Yupii

Du wirst Ihm das schon zeigen


----------



## djoerni (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> und da hat sunny von mir schon ein Bild von meinem ersten Großköhler aufs Handy geschickt bekommen



du hast doch gar kein handy zum verschicken! und mit der kamera geht das nicht:g


----------



## Yupii (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> du hast doch gar kein handy zum verschicken! und mit der kamera geht das nicht:g


schweig Du Zwerg
ich hab Brieftauben dabei|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nagut, bei nordwestwind 8-9 schaffen die das recht zügig nach rostock:q


----------



## Ines (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!!!Moin!!!
So genau will ich gar nicht wissen was ihr fangt!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
wollt' mich mal wieder melden, hab ordentlich Arbeit auf dem Zettel, endlich ist die Zanderschonzeit rum, aber ich werd's wohl erstmal nicht ans Wasser schaffen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schön zu hören Chris! Was machst Du denn jetzt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai
bin jetzt (fast) täglich mit 'nem großen gelben Auto unterwegs und versuche in möglichst kurzer Zeit meine Pakte zu verteilen  

Fast wie BW, aber gelb :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooo .... wünche euch schon mal allen nen schönes WE ! |wavey:
mal gucken was die Zander nach der Schonzeit so sagen ....
Sa wird mein Boot abgeholt :c mal sehen das ich nen schönen Nachfolger dafür bald finden kann


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Juhu! URLAUB!!!:vik:

Ich fahr jetzt Saiblinge klatschen...


----------



## Ines (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn schönen Urlaub!

(Was muss ich in Urlaub fahren, wenn in Hamburg die Zanderschonzeit zu Ende ist...)
Euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg in der Ferne...|wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Na denn schönen Urlaub!
> 
> (Was muss ich in Urlaub fahren, wenn in Hamburg die Zanderschonzeit zu Ende ist...)
> Euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg in der Ferne...|wavey:



Ich hab ja Samstag nicht schlecht gestaunt,als ich den Aktuellen Raubfisch in den Fingern hatte.

Da hat doch der Sebastian deine Idee geklaut und nicht mal dich erwähnt.Dem ist das wohl völlig egal,das so viele Angler wissen,wer die Idee mit den Geckos hatte.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp Peter ich hab mich auch darüber "fremdgeärgert" 

Naja ändern kann man es eh nicht mehr, aber man kann sich halt merken mit wem 
man mehr als ein "Moin" schnackt und mit wem halt nicht.

@ Dirk

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Urlaub! Und ganz besonders einen feinen Trip nach Norge, wir müssen ja noch ein paar Tage warten tippeln aber auch schon auf der Stelle.


----------



## Ines (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich hab ja Samstag nicht schlecht gestaunt,als ich den Aktuellen Raubfisch in den Fingern hatte.
> 
> Da hat doch der Sebastian deine Idee geklaut und nicht mal dich erwähnt.Dem ist das wohl völlig egal,das so viele Angler wissen,wer die Idee mit den Geckos hatte.



Ja, Peter, das war nicht so verabredet. Sondern, dass er meinen Namen nennt, wenn er das in seiner Zeitschrift veröffentlicht. Das jedenfalls wäre sauberer Journalismus, so habe ich es selbst mal gelernt.

So ist es nur peinlich, denn die Geschichte mit "meinem" Gekko ging ja schon im Dezember durchs Board.#d

Ich habe dadurch jedenfalls gelernt, vorsichtiger zu sein. 
Wenn ich mal meinen nächsten "Coup" |supergri landen sollte, dann passiert mir das nicht nochmal...:g


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was hältst Du eigentlich von Haribo Gummischlangen?


----------



## djoerni (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist mal ne idee. vaddertach testen???


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn nach der langen Fahrt noch welche da sind gerne :q


----------



## Ines (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles ausprobieren!
Und dann vermarkten...:m


----------



## Ines (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mein nächster Versuch (Geheimtipp!!!): Perlenkette!|uhoh::q#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau das machen wir! Und 1 Jahr später die erste Zahncreme für Fische!

Oral-F damit Gevatter Esox auch morgen noch kraftvoll zubeißen kann


----------



## djoerni (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn nach der langen Fahrt noch welche da sind gerne :q



fresssack


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle ! 
wasn hier los ? 2 Tage kein update |kopfkrat :m


----------



## nemles (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry...

Norgevorbereitungsstress :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> sorry...
> 
> Norgevorbereitungsstress :m



Genau so isses!!!:q:q:q

Wenn wir da oben im hohen Norden sind, dann müßt ihr hier die Fahnen hoch halten!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genau so isses!!!:q:q:q
> 
> Wenn wir da oben im hohen Norden sind, dann müßt ihr hier die Fahnen hoch halten!!!




Machen wir und nicht nur die Fahnen.....|supergri|supergri

Moin, Moin an alle....
wünsche einen schönen arbeitsfreien Tag #h#h#:#g

@Norwegenfahrer/rinnen
eine stress- und pannenfreie Anreise, viel Spass und schöne Fische.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen einen schönen Feiertag.#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Baldnachnorwegenfahrender Tom.....

Gruß vom baldnachherrhausenfahrender Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ralf,

Ich wünsche Euch die Mega-Forelle schlechthin #6
Drillt sie raus, die 8 Kilo-Sau.:vik:

So, erst mal frühstücken mit Familie und dann laaaangsam anfangen, zu packen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ralf,
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch die Mega-Forelle schlechthin #6
> Drillt sie raus, die 8 Kilo-Sau.:vik:
> ...





Moinsen!#h

Bei mir wird jetzt auch erst mal mit der Family gespätstückt und dann das Auto beladen!|supergri

Nicht mehr laaang, dann gehts los.

Ralf, dir auch nen ordentlichen Fischzug.
Zeig denen mal, wie man Forellen fängt!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo, Abmeldung gen Beckum!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## nemles (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis nachher |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Tom,Liz&Dirk
Auch von mir schnell noch mal einen Norgefahrergruß #v  ich wünsch' euch digge Fische und ne gute Zeit :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau, alles gute in Norge, dicke Fische und so. |supergri:m


----------



## djoerni (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal wieder auf die erste Seite geschubst! Geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsche euch schon mal gaaaaanz viel Spaß !!! :m
Erfolg natürlich auch !!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
...mal wieder schön am Fisch vorbei geangelt #d war heute im Hafen, auf Aal...aber nix.
Neben mir wurden ein paar Zander gedropt, ansonsten nichts weltbewegendes passiert, warte schon gespannt auf den Norgebericht von Lisa,Dirk und Tom 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Ik och! Mal sehen wie es den Burschen da oben gefallen hat


----------



## nemles (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> warte schon gespannt auf den Norgebericht von Lisa,Dirk und Tom
> 
> Gruß Chris





Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Chris!
> 
> Ik och! Mal sehen wie es den Burschen da oben gefallen hat




War einfach nur Turbo-Oberaffen-Ti**en-geil:m

Ich hoffe ja, das Dirk den Bericht schreibt, ansonsten muß ich mir etwas aus der Feder saugen, z.B. wie ein Metaller zum Gummifetischisten wurde, und ein Gummivertreter sich (endlich erfolgreich) mit Metall geschlagen hat 


P.S. an meiner Ostsee-Angelmethode wird sich trotzdem nix ändern #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann spendier und doch wenigstens ein paar Bilder 


Hmm bei uns gab es gerade Platte aus dem Tischräucherofen, 
mjam dat Ding ist die geilste Erfindung nach dem Grill :q


----------



## nemles (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bilder hab ich diesmal gar nicht gemacht, von daher bin ich eh dafür, das Dirk nen Bericht schreibt :q:q:q

Ansonsten hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155684


----------



## mm190484 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo leute habe ne kleine Homepage ins Netz gestellt und ich würde mich über eure Kritik sehr freuen.....vielleicht findet Ihr ja mal ne Minute um auf die Seite zuschauen

www.ingoyfishing.jimdo.com


Liebe grüße an euch alle Markus#h


----------



## nemles (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen,

Für den ersten Versuch schon mal nicht so schlecht. Werde  mir die Seite mal genauer ansehen.

Was mir aber auf Anhieb Kopfschmerzen bereitet: Schwarze Schrift auf braun- marmoriertem Hintergrund. Das geht gar nicht.#q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

haste Dich langsam wieder von der Rückreise erholt....
Bin schon auf den Bericht von Dirk gespannt.

Wenn Du schon Entzugserscheinungen hast, kannste am Sa/So zum Großforellencup nach Herrhausen mitkommen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralle,

erholt würde ich nicht sagen.... Eher wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen zurück...

Einfach nur geil, rauszufahren, wann man will, es wird ja nie richtig dunkel dort. Muß mich erst mal wieder an geregelte Tagesabläufe gewöhnen.:m

HH am WE wird leider nix für mich, es gab letzte Woche ein paar Veränderungen inne Firma, die meine Anwesenheit erfordern. Von daher ist Angeln für die nächsten Wochen erst mal von meiner Aktivitätenliste gestrichen#q#q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Ralle,
> 
> erholt würde ich nicht sagen.... Eher wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen zurück...
> 
> ...




Dat Angeln läuft ja nicht weg, können wir alles nachholen.
Wenn Du schon Deine Angelaktivitäten einschränken mußt, Du hast ja noch Deine Sonntagsaktivitäten..
Habt ihr schon nen Termin für nächstes Jahr??????????
Oder ich hol Dich mit Jonas zu nem Norwegen-Kurzurlaub ab.
:m:m:m:m:m
Irgendwann muss ich ja auch mal nach Norwegen (oder Island).

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin verdammt scharf am Überlegen, ob ich die 2010er Tour mit Knurri nach Velfjord mit mache. Bock hätte ich schon... Werde Mittwoch das Ding wohl fest machen, wenn Arbeitstechisch nix dagegen spricht

P.S. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=147601


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt #v

wat für ein "Montag" heute  ..naja bis später

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch hier mal schnell "Hallo" gesagt!|wavey:

Ich könnt grad schon wieder in Urlaub.
Heizung zum Selberbauen ist so richtig nervig!!!|gr:

Am Wochenende werd ich erst mal zum Aalangeln fahren...


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na ihr Norgeverseuchten,
als ich mir den Livebericht durchgelesen hab,hatte ich immer dieses Gefühl"ich könnt schon wieder"
Ist doch echt geil da oben oder!


----------



## Barsch01 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi....Norwegenfans

habe vor Anfang September einen Angel-zelt Urlaub in Norwegen zu machen. Konnte bisher im Internet leider nichts über die Tages und Nachttemperaturen finden.
Die Tour würde bis hoch zum Nordkap führen. Vieleicht wisst ihr ja mehr über die Temperaturen vor allem Nachts wegen Zelt.
Vielen dank für die Antworten.

MFG
Marvin


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Na ihr Norgeverseuchten,
> als ich mir den Livebericht durchgelesen hab,hatte ich immer dieses Gefühl"ich könnt schon wieder"
> Ist doch echt geil da oben oder!




Ja Peter! Das Land und die Angelmöglichkeiten sind wirklich unglaublich.
Ich würd am liebsten auch schon wieder hoch!
Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann machen wir auch Langzeiturlaub da!

@ Marvin,

nen Zelturlaub stell ich mir zu der Zeit nicht mehr so wirklich prickelnd vor. Und gerade am Nordkapp ist es im September bestimmt ganz schön luftig!
Es gibt da oben aber für schmales Geld so kleine spartanische Hütten, wo nur Bett, Tisch und Schrank drin ist.
So etwas ist bestimmt besser.
Jetzt im Sommer ist zelten da oben ganz ok, doch im Herbst mußt du dafür schon ganz schön hart sein...


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

.........Du meinst so hart, Dirk?


----------



## nemles (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Scheixxe, und das am frühen Morgen. Voll den Kaffee auf die Tastatur geprustet :m

Wie geil ist das denn :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin in die Runde!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönen Gruß aus Mainz #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> .........Du meinst so hart, Dirk?




Ich faß es nicht!!!|rolleyes

Diese Paparazzi (oder wie die garstigen Knipser heißen) sind aber auch überall...:q






Danke, dass du das Bild wenigstens nicht in voller Größe reingesetzt hast.
Hab mich über den Typ voll schief gelacht, bis Liz mir gesagt hat, dass ich das selbst bin...|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Wochenende euch allen! Melde mich gen Ostsee ab!#h


----------



## Liz261280 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dir auch ein fischreiches WE auf der Karo #6
Petri Heil


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin liebe Leute!

Wünsche Euch auch ein schickes Wochenende. 
Werde heute mal wieder versuchen den Pegelstand der Weser ab zu senken


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit vom Mann in gelb #h

@Joern
digges Petri im vorraus, hoffe ihr fangt mal wieder ordentlich  



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> .........Du meinst so hart, Dirk?


 
@DB-Ri
..das geht noch härter  hab leider keine Zeit, sonst würd' ich mal ein paar Bilder raussuchen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Mahlzeit vom Mann in gelb #h
> 
> @Joern
> digges Petri im vorraus, hoffe ihr fangt mal wieder ordentlich
> ...




Hey Hey Hey!
Vorsicht Digger, auf meiner Festplatte schlummern Konterbilder!!!


----------



## nemles (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Jaaaa, ein Bilderwettstreit :q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:

Lasset die Spiele beginnen |laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie Tom, wir sollen die scheußlichsten Bilder von dir zeigen???|kopfkrat

Ich glaube, ich hab da was...|thinkerg:

Laß mich gleich zu Hause sein, dann stell ich's gerne ein!:q


----------



## nemles (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lass nach, von mir gibbet es sowieso nur scheußliche Bilder :q

Wollen wir doch hier keinem zumuten #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Hey Hey!
> Vorsicht Digger, auf meiner Festplatte schlummern Konterbilder!!!


 


nemles schrieb:


> Oh Jaaaa, ein Bilderwettstreit :q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Lasset die Spiele beginnen |laola:


 
..ja,lasset die Spiele beginnen...|supergri

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/8594/makrelentour08004.jpg

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/1674/16042009091.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen wieder aus HH ! 
das sieht doch schon gut aus .... 
immer weiter mit den BIldern #6


----------



## nemles (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zur Sicherheit, fürs Protokoll:


CHRIS hat angefangen!!!! |supergri

Prost!

http://img41.*ih.us/img41/430/1002056b.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sehr schön, weiter so #6

schönen Restsonntag gewünscht


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wolltest Dich heimlich davonmachen, wa???​ 
unser oldie hat burzeltach....HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM...alles gute zum 30*L*ten ​


----------



## nemles (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau, wir wandern wieder aus....

Geübt hatten wir ja schon mal.....

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/985/p2220024e.jpg

Ne, Spass beiseite, wir bleiben hier........... erst mal.


Danke für die Glückwünsche.!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach man kann sich im Bilderwettstreit auch selber diskreditieren  ...wolltet ihr damals bei Roncalli mitreisen ??? ...oder beim chin. Staatszirkus


----------



## nemles (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das zweite trifft es fast...|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich gratulier da auch mal gaaaaanz herzlich !!! :m
|schild-g​


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ach man kann sich im Bilderwettstreit auch selber diskreditieren  ...wolltet ihr damals bei Roncalli mitreisen ??? ...oder beim chin. Staatszirkus



bestimmt beim K-1 Wettbewerb vom Poster im Hintergrund ... |kopfkrat|bla:


----------



## goeddoek (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin nemles #h

Auch von mir |schild-g zum Geburtstag und alles Gute :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

bin gerade aus Herrhausen zurück. Mein neuer Name is nu SCHNEIDER..|supergri|supergri|supergri

Aber erstmal ..|schild-g|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:

Lass Dich ordentlich feiern..#v|jump:#g|laola:|laola::z:z

Mein lieber Tom die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche von mir.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> bin gerade aus Herrhausen zurück. Mein neuer Name is nu SCHNEIDER..|supergri|supergri|supergri



Mönsch, ich denke, in HH kann man(n) nicht schneidern. Muß ich wohl den Rittern mal Bescheid stoßen.


Danke Euch für die Glückwünsche |wavey:


----------



## forelle03 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir zu deinem Ehrentag.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch, ich denke, in HH kann man(n) nicht schneidern. Muß ich wohl den Rittern mal Bescheid stoßen.



Moin Tom,

hoffentlich holen die Ritter dann nicht ihre Lanzen raus.:q:q:q

Ralf
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Möööönsch Tom San,

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH:m und alles erdenklich Gute natürlich auch von Liz und mir zu deinem heutigen Jubeltag!

Laß dich noch ordentlich feiern!!!


----------



## Ines (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Süße Fotos übrigens von euch MFT-Schnuckies!

Und Glückwunsch an Tom auch von mir!#h


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ! 
grad nen neues Boot ergattert .... muß natürlich noch nen büschn als Angel- und Trollingboot gepimpt werden :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Mann Jörg, geiles Teil!

Immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und auch alle sonstigen Glückwünsche dazu.:m


Wenn du Boots mäßig so weiter machst, dann ist's nicht mehr lang bis zur *MS Queen HD I*.|bigeyes|rolleyes


Ich war gestern Nacht bissel Würmersuchen...
In ner 3/4 Stunde haben wir bestimmt 150 Schlängler gefangen.
Mal gucken, ob ich Mittwoch ein paar davon gegen Aale eintauschen kann!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Mönsch Jörg schickes Teil! #6


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wird schon gehen denke ich :m
bin schon gespannnt wie sich ca 30-35 kn aufm Wasser anfühlen :q
der Nachteil wird sein das ich nun auch immer die Blagen am Hals haben werde  hab den Zwergen ne Banane zum hinterher ziehen schon versprochen ..... schaun wir mal das ich die dann immer abwimmeln kann :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wird schon gehen denke ich :m
> bin schon gespannnt wie sich ca 30-35 kn aufm Wasser anfühlen :q
> der Nachteil wird sein das ich nun auch immer die Blagen am Hals haben werde  hab den Zwergen ne Banane zum hinterher ziehen schon versprochen ..... schaun wir mal das ich die dann immer abwimmeln kann :q




Ach, das ist doch gar kein Problem!

Du mußt nur ein paar große Drillinge unten an die Banane ran machen und dein Trollinggebiet vor Australiens Küste verlegen...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bin schon gespannnt wie sich ca 30-35 kn aufm Wasser anfühlen



Geil :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das denke ich ! 
diesesmal bekommt der Motor aber auch ne neue Inspektion bevor es losgeht .... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf jeden Fall, frisches Öl tut jedem Motor gut.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schicker Kahn Jörg #6 wünsche Dir immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und so ein Dauergrinsen wie Kai :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..denn mal weiter im Text... 

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/6545/1001527j.jpg

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/3198/1001539.jpg


----------



## nemles (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aus meiner Sammlung: "die coolsten Angler der sieben Weltmeere"

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/5337/1002377r.jpg

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/4784/1001522q.jpg

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/9373/1002729g.jpg


----------



## Ines (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Cool Jungs, das muss Spaß gemacht haben!


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...hier noch ein paar nette pics...

AB-BellyboatHeringsEvent '09
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/8877/13042009074.jpg

MFT@Laboe 04/09
http://img197.*ih.us/img197/6669/16042009086.jpg

"unbekanntes" Schnabeltier
http://img197.*ih.us/img197/9453/16042009081.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Schöne Bilder habt Ihr da ausgegraben! Wird echt mal wieder Zeit ans Salzwasser zu kommen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:


Sagt mal, was kostet bei euch ein 10er Päckchen Tauwürmer?

Und dann, funzen Tauis eigentlich auch in der Brandung, oder gehen die bei Salzkontakt direkt in flüssig Zustand über???

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MINIBUBI (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!|wavey:
> 
> 
> Sagt mal, was kostet bei euch ein 10er Päckchen Tauwürmer?
> ...


 

Moin moin
Mit tauis im salz kannst du nur auf Aal sonst beist da nicht mal ein Krebs oder krabbe drauf.

MINIBUBI


----------



## djoerni (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

10er packen tauis kosten um die zwei euwo. würde aber zum aalangeln in der ostsee lieber kneifer und wattis nehmen. tobse gehen auch ganz gut.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kauf meine Tauer nur bei der Gummitanke, da gibbet 'nen *50er* Pack für'n guten alten Heiermannn (bzw. neuHeiermann=€5) ...nur sammeln ist günstiger :vik: 

..hab noch nie in der Brandung mit Tauis gefischt, aber soll wohl auch ganz gut gehen #6

Greez Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, wegen dem Sammeln hatte ich vorgestern fast ne Geschäftsidee...|thinkerg:

Dann hab ich gesehen, wie günstig die Viecher im I-Net zu haben sind und schon war's wieder aus mit dem Traum!


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir müssen da mal was besprechen  

Ich bin zu Faul selber zu sammeln, aber so ein- bis zweihundert Stück kannst Du schonmal auf die Reise schicken #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab mit Liz vorgestern in ungefähr ner 3/4 Stunde etwa 150 Stück gesammelt...
Echt Wahnsinn, was da zusammen kommen würde, wenn man eine Nacht intensiv suchen würde!


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Liz vorgestern in ungefähr ner 3/4 Stunde etwa 150 Stück gesammelt...
> Echt Wahnsinn, was da zusammen kommen würde, wenn man eine Nacht intensiv suchen würde!


 

#r aber ich hab da kein Bock drauf und €5 für 50 Stück ist doch unschlagbar.

...würd' für selbstgesammelt auch ein bischen mehr raustun #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> #r aber ich hab da kein Bock drauf und €5 für 50 Stück ist doch unschlagbar.
> 
> ...würd' für selbstgesammelt auch ein bischen mehr raustun #6




Du willst mir ja wohl kein Geld für ein paar Würmer anbieten???

Da käm ich mir aber irgendwie etwas nuttig vor...|rolleyes

Die nächste Sammlung geht kostenlos nach HH!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du willst mir ja wohl kein Geld für ein paar Würmer anbieten???
> 
> Da käm ich mir aber irgendwie etwas nuttig vor...|rolleyes
> 
> Die nächste Sammlung geht kostenlos nach HH!!!:q


 
Ich will Dir da nichts aufzwingen  kannst ja mal ein paar Testwürmer schicken #6 ..aber bitte per DHL :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich mäh Freitag den Rasen und dann nach der nächsten Regennacht ist ein Päckchen unterwegs...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Schmaler, ich geh jetzt nochmal auf den Balakon (bewußt so geschrieben) und dann mach ich das, was du eben im "user über mir" Trööt gesagt hast...:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

altes Ferkel |muahah: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...auf'm Balakon???


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooooo..........
schon mal schnell ein guten Morgen hier an alle Langschläfer #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Denn ma gute N8 Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke .... nun hau ich auch ab ersma .... schönen Tag an alle !


----------



## nemles (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allen einen schönen Tag, bzw. eine gute Nachtruhe sowie Petri Heil #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

Ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch schnell "G'Moije" gerufen!#h


Schön, so ein Mittwoch, wenn er der Tag vorm langen WE ist...

Und noch schöner, wenn man dann Freitag/Samstag bei hoffentlich optimalen Bedingungen Aalangeln fährt!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auch schnell "G'Moije" gerufen!#h
> 
> 
> Schön, so ein Mittwoch, wenn er der Tag vorm langen WE ist...
> ...




Moin Dirk, Moin all,

dann mal HappyKadaver. 
Irgendwie bin ich für eine bundeseinheitliche Feiertagsregelung..
:c:c:c:c:c:c:c

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man Ihr habt es aber gut... 

Macht was aus dem langen Wochenende!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh man Ihr habt es aber gut... 

Macht was aus dem langen Wochenende!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gruß an alles arbeitende, ich muss weiter  

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## nemles (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen bei strahlend blauem Himmel :l#h#h#h


Schade, das man arbeiten muß, bei diesem super Angelwetter #q
Aber das Scheixxx Wetter der letzten Woche scheint vorbei zu sein


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Das macht ja Hoffnung  Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach die Damen!

Fisch einer von Euch mit diesen Systemen?


----------



## djoerni (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö...


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hättest die eh nicht bekommen


----------



## djoerni (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wollte die ja auch gar nicht haben. aber du hast jetzt ja vernünftige vorfächer:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz recht und ne echt geile Tasche 

Deshalb kann ich die instant Dinger ja weitergeben.

Brauchst Du noch Dorschtwister?


----------



## djoerni (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Farben? Größen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zeig ich Dir nächstes Mal...


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tach die Damen!
> 
> Fisch einer von Euch mit diesen Systemen?


 
Tach
auch nö  ...auf'n Kutter mit Drahtarmen #d und für die Brandung wird selbst gebaut  oder halt ganz dekadent mit ProTack-Vorfächern :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nabend


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch


----------



## Ines (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin allerseits,

ist heute am späten Nachmittag jemand von euch in HH auf Zander unterwegs?


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ines!

Nö, ich werde mich nachher wieder an die Weser absetzten. 
Solltest Du/Ihr an die Hafen fahren wünsche ich schon mal ein dickes PetriHeil! #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal Tach gesacht und Zurückmeldung vom Aalangeln!|wavey:

Zwei dicke Schleicher von 64cm erwischt, wovon Einer wahrscheinlich länger gewesen wäre, wenn er nicht irgendwann mal Kontakt mit einer Schiffsschraube oder einem Wasserkraftwerk gehabt hätte.

Aber ich habe ein absolutes Schmuckstück an Aalgewässer gefunden!
Wir hatten zu zweit jede Menge Bisse, die wir anfangs leider nicht verwerten konnten. Und dann hatte ich noch einen richtig dicken Aal, der mir leider verloren gegangen ist, weil ich ***** die Bremse der Rolle nicht komplett zu hatte.
Nächsten Samstag sitz ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder an der Stelle!:q

Bilder kommen noch!!!|bigeyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schnell mal Tach gesacht und Zurückmeldung vom Aalangeln!|wavey:
> 
> Zwei dicke Schleicher von 64cm erwischt, wovon Einer wahrscheinlich länger gewesen wäre, wenn er nicht irgendwann mal Kontakt mit einer Schiffsschraube oder einem Wasserkraftwerk gehabt hätte.
> 
> ...



Auch mal Moin gerufen.

@Dirk,erstmal Petri.
Ist diese Stelle eine Pachtrstrecke oder frei?
Ich frag nur,da es ja bis zum Sommertreffen nicht mehr lange 
dauert,und man ja mal drüber nachdenken kann.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Auch mal Moin gerufen.
> 
> @Dirk,erstmal Petri.
> Ist diese Stelle eine Pachtrstrecke oder frei?
> ...




Guuuden Peter!


Die Strecke ist frei und die 24h Karte kostet nur 8€!
Leider ist die Stelle mit drei Anglern schon ziemlich dicht, aber 50m weiter oben ist noch ne super vielversprechende Stelle.
Die wollen wir demnächst mal antesten...
Aber für ein Sommertreffen wärs da schon geil, weil da sonst wohl nachts nix los ist.
Alle wollen sie da lieber Forelle und Karpfen fangen.
Aal wird laut Kartenabgabe kaum beangelt.

Ich finds geil!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ein paar Bilder zum guggen...

Direkt am Wehr war auch immer Action.
Vielleicht ist's da auch mal ein Versuch wert den Köder im Flachen anzubieten?

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/9779/nachtangeln120609006.jpg


In der Mitte des Baches ist eine etwa 2,5m tiefe Rinne.
Hier kamen die meisten Bisse. Direkt bei dem versunkenen Geäst vor der Brücke hab ich den großen Schleicher verloren!|gr:

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/3442/nachtangeln120609004.jpg


Traumhafte Abendstimmung!
Ich liebe solche Augenblicke...

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/6679/nachtangeln120609032.jpg


Micha wartet gespannt, dass sein Schwimmer sich in Bewegung setzt...:q

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/5262/nachtangeln120609072.jpg

Erst kamen die Barsche.

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/4965/nachtangeln120609096.jpg

Und dann endlich der erste Zielfisch!!!:vik:

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/1026/nachtangeln120609085.jpg


Dummerweise kein geeignetes Aalbehältniss mitgenommen.
Aber man(n) weiß sich ja zu helfen...|rolleyes

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/542/nachtangeln120609084.jpg

Aal Nummer 2

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/6906/nachtangeln120609087.jpg

Zu Hause mit Aalen!
Doofe Sonne blendet mich, deshalb guck ich etwas sparsam...

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/6842/nachtangeln120609103.jpg

Hier guck ich zwar auch nicht besser, aber man sieht schön, dass der eine Aal irgendwie ne seltsame Schwanzform hat!
Oder gibt es bei Aalen unterschiedliche Formen???#c

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/7619/nachtangeln120609105.jpg


Auf alle Fälle war's ein echt schöner Abend und ich hätte es nie für mögich gehalten aus dem kleinen Bach solche Aale raus zu bekommen.
Und vor allem gibt es noch ne ganze Ecke viel versprechende Stellen, da die Strecke Bach fast 10 Kilometer lang ist...

Freu Freu Freu!!!:z


----------



## nemles (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder zum guggen...
> 
> 
> Doofe Sonne blendet mich, deshalb guck ich etwas sparsam...
> ...




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich kenne Dich eigentlich auch gar nicht anders |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Trotzdem digges Petri zu den Schleichern und Gratu zur schönen, neuen Stelle #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geiler Bach!!!!!

In etwa so sieht hier bei uns die Este außerhalb des Tiedenbereichs aus.
Welche Montage fischt du denn? Ich hab ja gesehen das du mit Pieper angelst,also irgend eine Durchlaufmontage,denke ich mal.

Ich benutze immer ein Tagle Boom mit Blei,und fertig.Nichts besonderes also.
Doch wenn ich mir so die Bilder ansehe,wird es wohl nur eine Mäßige Strömung sein?
Dann lass alles an Schnickschnack weg,nimm ein 30-40gr. Sargblei.Als Haken würde ich dir die 6er Größe empfehlen,hat sich bei mir total bewährt,weder zu klein,noch zu groß!

Bei diesen kleinen Flüssen lohnt es sich immer im Nahbereich zu angeln,sprich also Ufer mit Pose!
Nur hier sollte die Montage so fein/grob sein,das sie nicht von der Strömung mitgezogen wird.
Du hast ja letzt recht erfolgreich Würmer gesammelt,ich an deiner Stelle würde mal eine Ladung kleinschibbeln und damit anfüttern,aber entweder am Ufer oder in der Strömung,denn die Aale finden immer nur den Platz,der am meisten duftet,meine erfahrung.
Ich hab letztes Jahr hier bei uns mit einen Aallockmittel,welches Forellipellets ählich ist,sehr gut anfüttern können.Und auf den Wurm kommt bei mir eh immer Aalkiller von TopSecret!
Ich bin dann auch noch mal eben weg ein paar Aale ziehen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Geiler Bach!!!!!
> 
> In etwa so sieht hier bei uns die Este außerhalb des Tiedenbereichs aus.
> Welche Montage fischt du denn? Ich hab ja gesehen das du mit Pieper angelst,also irgend eine Durchlaufmontage,denke ich mal.
> ...




Aalkiller und so ne Sachen hab ich einmal probiert und bin auf Grund der extremen Geruchsentwicklung schnell wieder davon weggekommen... BÄH!!!

Ich freu mich auch schon wie Bolle auf nächstes WE!
Nur Liz, ich und die Aale.:q


----------



## Ines (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Aale! Was die Körperform angeht: Es gibt doch Spitzkopf- und Breitkopf-Aale.
Vielleicht trifft das auch für deren anderes Ende zu...

Ich hab heute Gufis gebadet. Mehr auch nicht.#c#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Schicke Bilderchens Dirk! #6

Bei mir gab es heute zwei Zander und einen Hecht in nicht erwähnenswerten 
Größen die sich todesmutig auf den kaum größeren Gufi gestürzt haben.

Außergewöhnlich war nur meine erste Weser Raubbrasse die versucht 
hat mir den Gummi runter zu lutschen...
http://img41.*ih.us/img41/1599/brasse.jpg


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri zum Schleimer

Bin auch wieder da,und meine Meinung steht immer noch.
Aalangeln bei einsetzen der Dämmerung/Nacht,bring in der Este nichts.Ich hab nur drei Suppenaale von 10-20cm fangen können.

@Dirk,
bilder gibt es leider nicht,wenn ich alleine am angeln bin,zählen die Fotos nicht so sehr,denn dann komm ich mal zur ruhe und schalte ab.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier auch nochmal ein digges Petri an die Aalfänger und natürlich auch zu dem Schleimer @Kai :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Hatte/hab heute Djoerni zu Besuch. Die Weser war uns wenigstens so gnädig 
und hat ein Bärschlein preis gegeben, mehr war leider nicht drin.

Whatever, das Bier ist kalt und der Grill heiß #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hatte/hab heute Djoerni zu Besuch. Die Weser war uns wenigstens so gnädig
> und hat ein Bärschlein preis gegeben, mehr war leider nicht drin.
> ...



Sag Jörn mal,das ich nächstes WE zum Kacken und Duschen vorbeikomm,ist mir eben erst wieder eingefallen,das da doch was war:





























































Huricane Festival 2009


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon wie Bolle auf nächstes WE!
> Nur Liz, ich und die Aale.:q



Dank einer freundlichen PN eines ebenso freundlichen Menschen, der sowohl Dich, Dirk, kennt, als auch sich seiner Verantwortung bewusst ist, das Board vor Ferkeleien jeglicher Art zu schützen, ist hier sicherlich eine gewisse Skepsis angebracht...:q:q:q

Oder sagen wir's doch mal ganz einfach so:










:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dank einer freundlichen PN eines ebenso freundlichen Menschen, der sowohl Dich, Dirk, kennt, als auch sich seiner Verantwortung bewusst ist, das Board vor Ferkeleien jeglicher Art zu schützen, ist hier sicherlich eine gewisse Skepsis angebracht...:q:q:q
> 
> Oder sagen wir's doch mal ganz einfach so:
> 
> ...





*Also, erst mal "Ge Moije" gesacht!|wavey:

*|znaika:Gilt auch für Boardferkelfahnder, dass man(n) ruhig mal "Hallo" sagen kann, wenn man in nen Trööt rein platzt!#4


Und dann weiß ich gar nicht, was an meinem Geschriebenen so ferkelig war???#c

Hätte ich jetzt geschrieben: "_Nur Liz, ich und _*mein *_Aal__ ..._", ja, dann würde ich verstehen!|rolleyes:q
Aber so finde ich, ist da nix Schlimmes dran!|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sorry, hast recht, also *nachhol*|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden
Guten Morgen, liebe Meeresangler
und ganz besonders
Guten Morgen, lieber Dirk !!!!!

Da ist natürlich nix Schlimmes dran, außer dass es da Menschen im AB gibt, die sich was Schlimmes dabei denken und mich da gleich "auf den Plan" gebracht haben...
Aber da Du ja sofort verstanden hast, wie das richtig ferkelig gewesen wäre, ist doch schon mal der Ansatz einer unterbewussten Ferkeligkeit andeutungsweise vorhanden.
Und da ich mich in der Saure-Gurken-Zeit auf kleinste Ansätze stürze, weil sich sonst nix findet....|rolleyes:m
...und da ich den Denunzianten so gut kenne und weiß, dass er mir das nur aus (natürlich völlig unberechtigter) Sorge um Lisa gemeldet hat...
:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, dann tu halt, was du nicht lassen kannst!|rolleyes

Aber keine Angst, ich werde die nächste Zeit das Geschriebene meiner "Freunde" ebenfalls gut kontrollieren!

Da ist garantiert noch was Ferkeligeres dabei...:q

Und dann wird zurückdenunziert!!!


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hoffe ich doch !!!!#h |supergri:q|supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin z´samm!
Mach Dir nix draus, Dirk- Aufgrund einer Nachnominierung einer Maiferkelei in die Juniabstimmung würd´ich mir da keine Gedanken machen....der Titel ist so gut wie vergeben!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Moin z´samm!
> Mach Dir nix draus, Dirk- Aufgrund einer Nachnominierung einer Maiferkelei in die Juniabstimmung würd´ich mir da keine Gedanken machen....der Titel ist so gut wie vergeben!:q




Guuuden Kai!:m

Ja, ich glaub auch, dass ich Ferkeltitelfrei bleibe.
Da pass ich schon gut drauf auf!!!

Und wegen so harmlosen Dingen wird niemand zur Sau gemacht.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Richtich, wir brauchen halt auch die Streichresultate...


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sagt mal, wer von euch hätte eigentlich Lust und Zeit für so ne Dorschtour auf's Gelbe Riff???

Mir würde da so Ende August/Anfang September vor dem geistigen Auge rumspuken...|rolleyes
Was für ein Kutter weiß ich zwar noch nicht, aber ich würd Freitag um 15Uhr direkt hier losfahren um nachts dann oben zu sein um so eine 21h Tour mitzumachen!
Drei Hartgesottene könnte ich da noch mitnehmen!:q


----------



## djoerni (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

böcke auf jeden fall. hast du mal überschlagen was sowas kosten würde?


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> böcke auf jeden fall. hast du mal überschlagen was sowas kosten würde?



Ich schätze mal dass der reine Fahrpreis bei so um die 80-90€ liegen wird.

Man(n) gönnt sich doch sonst kaum was...|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee ist richtig. gerade wir angler ja eher selten


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es wären noch vier Plätze am Samstag den 22ten August auf der MS Bounty frei!
Der Kutter fährt von Hanstolm und die Fahrt kostet 110€.
Ich glaube, ich reservier die vier Plätze mal...


----------



## Ines (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Erfolg auf der Bounty, hoffentlich gibt es keine Meuterei!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg auf der Bounty, hoffentlich gibt es keine Meuterei!




Danke Ines!

Das mit der Meuterei ist ja wenn, dann nur für den Kapitän gefährlich...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och manno Dirk, das hört sich ja klasse an!

Aber zwei Wochen nach Norwegen sich wieder zu hause zum 
Angeln abzu melden macht obdachlos :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Och manno Dirk, das hört sich ja klasse an!
> 
> Aber zwei Wochen nach Norwegen sich wieder zu hause zum
> Angeln abzu melden macht obdachlos :q




Komm Schmaler, ich biete sogar ne Reisgelegenheit an...
Wär doch auch nur ein Wochenende!:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

´llöchen Dirk- Jucken würde mich die Tour schon........muss mal voooorsichtig bei meinen Bengels nachfragen, ob ich darf.....schon wieder ohne die beiden los....die verhauen mich bald|scardie:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Kai!|wavey:

Erklär den Beiden das einfach so, dass ne Tour auf der Nordsee noch nix für Kinder ist!

Natürlich mußt du dich verpflichten anschließend eine 2 Tagestour mit den Jungs auf der Ostsee zu fischen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Kai!|wavey:
> 
> Erklär den Beiden das einfach so, dass ne Tour auf der Nordsee noch nix für Kinder ist!


 
Wenn ich auf die Tour bei denen ankomme, krieg´ich erst recht Backenfutter|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, am 29ten August geht's hiermit los...

http://www.moelboen.dk/


Denke, die Schiffe sehen ganz gut aus.:q

Zwei Plätze hätte ich noch frei!


----------



## nemles (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Zwei Plätze hätte ich noch frei!



Hey Shorty, bis wann brauchst Du die Zusage???


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Denke, die Schiffe sehen ganz gut aus.:q
> 
> Zwei Plätze hätte ich noch frei!


 

Da gehen nur zwölf Leute drauf?!?

Goil, da gibts nicht so´n Ellenbogengerangel|laola:


Oooch Tom will auch- Saaaaahne!


----------



## nemles (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Oooch Tom will auch



Tom will immer :q




nur manchmal kann er nicht :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also ich komm mit!
Von mir bekommt aber kein Dänischer Käpt. mehr die Kohle im voraus,ich hab da schlechte Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Tom will immer :q
> 
> nur manchmal kann er nicht :q


 

DANACH wurde ja auch nicht gefragt:vik:


Aber wenn Du nicht kannst, hast Du zuvor nicht doll genug gewollt!
Na los- Schiess Dir das WE frei!!


----------



## nemles (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab gerade mit Frauchen teleniert (Scheixxe, Hochzeitstag vergessen #q#q#q)

Ergebnis: 



Yepp, bin dabei, wenn ich darf. Dienstkalender und Privater Kalender sprechen nicht dagegen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Das ist ja mal ein feines Ding!
Dann laßt uns mal schön am 29ten August Dorsche klatschen fahren...:q

Ich ruf gleich in der Mittagspause da an und pack damit alles in trockene Tücher!

Reserviere für:

*Dorschbremse-Ri
MFT-Sutje
nemles
MFT-Dirk

*
@ Peter,

das mit dem Bezahlen wird wohl vor Ort gemacht!
Von mir bekommt auch keine dänischer Skipper mehr Geld im Voraus. Hab da ähnlich schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen...|rolleyes


Ich will für Kai und mich Speedy Pilker bestellen, soll ich da für euch beiden auch noch welche mitordern?
Wenn, welche???


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!|wavey:
> 
> Das ist ja mal ein feines Ding!
> Dann laßt uns mal schön am 29ten August Dorsche klatschen fahren...:q
> ...



Spitzkopfpilker von 35-140gr kann ich gießen,Farbwünsche kann ich umsetzen,kosten tut das fast nix,bis auf nen kleinen Obolus.

Genau so sieht das auch mit Gewichten von 300-900gr aus,ebenfalls kann ich auch Riffpilker von 300-ca700gr anfertigen.

Auf dem Gelben Riff wird meistens in der 300er Klasse gepilkt,eher schwerer.Bei den Naturködern sieht geht es ab 500gr los!!

Wenn wir das durchziehen,sollten wir uns im klaren sein,das es nicht mit der Ostsee zu vergleichen ist.
Ich weis ja nicht wie die Bremse und Tom Rifferfahrung haben,aber ich glaub zu wissen,das du(Dirk) keine hast.
Bei einer 3,egal aus welcher richtung,wird es ähnlich wie im Dez. mit der Nana.Ich bin schon öffter oben gewesen aber so wie im Dez. hab ich mich nie gefühlt:v:q.
Und je mehr Dänen an Bord sind,des so besser wird die Tour,denn dann würde es bei keinem Fisch ganz schnell haue geben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also, ich hab jetzt mal gebucht!:vik:
Buchungsbestätigung schickt die gute Frau morgen raus.

Rifferfahrung hab ich zwar keine, aber sooo viel anders wird das doch bestimmt auch nicht...

August ist ja auch eher weniger Sturm zu erwarten und wenn dann wird erst mal angefüttert und dann geangelt.

Ich freu mich jetzt jedenfalls schon mal wie der berühmte Bolle!

Riffpilker könntest du mal für jeden so 4-6 Stück in 300-600g basteln.
Und bei der Farbgebung verlass ich mich dann mal ganz auf dein Gutdünken.

Laß uns die Tage mal telefonieren!


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Rifferfahrung hab ich zwar keine, aber sooo viel anders wird das doch bestimmt auch nicht...



|muahah:  Der war gut Dirk, einer Deiner Besten


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Peter,

Also wenn Du anfertigen tust..... ab der fünfhunderter Klasse ist bei mir gerade nix dabei, hab ich zu viel im letzten Jahr im Hardanger versenkt. Also da hätte ich Interesse #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Jungs!!!


MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Genau so sieht das auch mit Gewichten von 300-900gr aus,ebenfalls kann ich auch Riffpilker von 300-ca700gr anfertigen.
> |bigeyes Solche Geschosse hab ich noch nicht spazieren geführt.....nur selbstgegossene Stabbleie 400- 600gr für Naturköder/ Rotbarsch
> Auf dem Gelben Riff wird meistens in der 300er Klasse gepilkt,eher schwerer.Bei den Naturködern sieht geht es ab 500gr los!!
> 
> ...


 
Seefest bin ich schon...Dirk glaub ich auch. Oder kennst Du das "im schlingernden Aufzug sitzen- Gefühl" noch nicht Dirk?#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs!!!
> 
> 
> Seefest bin ich schon...Dirk glaub ich auch. Oder kennst Du das "im schlingernden Aufzug sitzen- Gefühl" noch nicht Dirk?#h



Ich bin auch Seefest,ausser an diesem Tag,zu viel Berauschende Güter,bei einer zu frühen Tageszeit.Alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann ging es wieder.


Werde mal was Basteln.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also das Salzwassertümpelzeug (Softpilke- Pilker der U100gr. Klasse usw.) bleibt wech!

Dann kommt nur das mittlere bzw. schwere Geschirr mit (wird eh zu selten Gassi geführt):q

Was für Wassertiefen ham´wa da?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> |muahah:  Der war gut Dirk, einer Deiner Besten




#hWas dann jetzt kaputt???#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und ich werd das 100g Pilkgerödel auch mal mitnehmen!

Sicher ist sicher!

Eine Rute&Rolle mehr einzupacken schadet doch nicht.|kopfkrat
Ich hab schon von Leuten gehört, die haben 75 und 100g Pilker gefischt und echt gut gefangen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
plant ihr hier etwa ohne mich, nur weil ich mich mal ein paar tage mit arbeiten beschäftige, vorläufig bitte ich um Teilnahme, muss morgen mal den Dienstplan befragen 

Wo geht's eigentlich hin??? egal, hauptsache dabei :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs!!!
> 
> 
> Seefest bin ich schon...Dirk glaub ich auch. Oder kennst Du das "im schlingernden Aufzug sitzen- Gefühl" noch nicht Dirk?#h




Nee, kenn das noch nicht, aber ich denk schon, dass ich das aushalte...|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hWas dann jetzt kaputt???#c


 


Ich glaub´Tom wollte damit unterschwellig andeuten, daß das, was wir im Mai gemacht haben *Fjord*angeln war........Gelbes Riffs means *Hochsee*angeln.........nicht das Hochseeangeln, was die Holytowner Kutterkapitäne darunter verstehen|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @All

Und Tach, PN-nicht-beantwortender Dirk! |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> plant ihr hier etwa ohne mich, nur weil ich mich mal ein paar tage mit arbeiten beschäftige, vorläufig bitte ich um Teilnahme, muss morgen mal den Dienstplan befragen
> 
> Wo geht's eigentlich hin??? egal, hauptsache dabei :vik:




Schmaler, ich hab gedacht, du hast das gestern gesehen und hättest da kein Interesse dran...#t|rolleyes

Jetzt haben wir da ein Problem!!!
Es sind leider die vier Plätze, die noch frei waren, voll!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin @All
> 
> Und Tach, PN-nicht-beantwortender Dirk! |rolleyes




Oh! Sorry, die hab ich tatsächlich veralzheimert...|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aha, na denn eben nicht


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So so, na das merken wir uns aber, was Chris?


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ich glaub´Tom wollte damit unterschwellig andeuten, daß das, was wir im Mai gemacht haben *Fjord*angeln war........Gelbes Riffs means *Hochsee*angeln.........nicht das Hochseeangeln, was die Holytowner Kutterkapitäne darunter verstehen|kopfkrat



100% Zustimmung.

Wenn ich mir bei normaler Drift, sprich Bewegung über Grund bei zwölf Leuten und über 100m Tiefe vorstelle: alle gehen gleichzeitig mit 250gr +++ runter, und einer mit 100 gr dabei.....Den Knoten löse ich nicht auf..:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> So so, na das merken wir uns aber, was Chris?


 

so isses #6

Komm' digga wir gehen das WE zusammen Zandern :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aha, na denn eben nicht




Och Hase!!!:m

Jetzt sei mal nicht stinkig!#h
Die nächste Riff Tour kommt bestimmt...


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung.
> 
> Wenn ich mir bei normaler Drift, sprich Bewegung über Grund bei zwölf Leuten und über 100m Tiefe vorstelle: alle gehen gleichzeitig mit 250gr +++ runter, und einer mit 100 gr dabei.....Den Knoten löse ich nicht auf..:m



Bingo,er hat es erfast.
Einmal sehe ich mir das an und dann wird geschnitten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar, komm vorbei! :m

Mal sehen, wenn ich meine Erkältung durch hab, evtl. könnte ich tatsächlich...

Iiiih, Peter - bist du etwa auch so ein vorfachzerschneidender Vogelnestlöseramateur??? Na die mag ich ja... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung.
> 
> Wenn ich mir bei normaler Drift, sprich Bewegung über Grund bei zwölf Leuten und über 100m Tiefe vorstelle: alle gehen gleichzeitig mit 250gr +++ runter, und einer mit 100 gr dabei.....Den Knoten löse ich nicht auf..:m




Hey hey!

Ich kann ja auch schwere Geschütze auffahren...
Aber meint ihr echt, dass man nur so Riesentrümmer mitnehmen sollte?

Dann bestell ich noch paar 200-300g Speedys!


Aber meine Slammer sollte da doch gehen, oder?


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Bingo,er hat es erfast.




Also wenn Du glaubst, ich bin nur doof....|bigeyes Dann hast Du Recht 
:m

Ein bischen Hochseeerfahrung hab ich dan doch schon sammeln dürfen


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Iiiih, Peter - bist du etwa auch so ein vorfachzerschneidender Vogelnestlöseramateur??? Na die mag ich ja... |supergri|supergri|supergri





|muahah:

Da geht der richtig steil, der Kai!!!

Und wenn ihm anschließend noch ne Kopflampe quer kommt, dann ist die Welt zu klein...


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber meine Slammer sollte da doch gehen, oder?



Jepp. #6 In die ewigen Jagdgründe


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Bingo,er hat es erfast.
> Einmal sehe ich mir das an und dann wird geschnitten.


 

Okay- dann nehm ich mal meine alte Shimanorolle mit, wo die Geflochtene eh mal runtermüsste:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Jepp. #6 In die ewigen Jagdgründe




Gut, dann gibbet nächsten Monat dies hier für den Vatter:

http://www.avet-rollen.de/index.php?59&backPID=59&tt_products=44


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MXJ 6/4 :g. Geil.


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okey, Dirk, mal Spaß beiseite:

Es kommt bei diesen Bedingungen (Drift, Strömung, Tiefe) darauf an, so schnell wie möglich, und so greade wie möglich auf den Grund zu kommen, denn dort sind die Fische.

Jetzt kannst Du Dir mal vorstellen, wie die unterschiedliche Sinkgeschwindigkeit von sagen wir mal 200gr Unterschied sich auf 150m Wassertiefen und einer Driftgeschwindigkeit von kuscheligen 1nem Knoten unten im Zielgebiet (Meeresgrund) auswirkt. Du wirst so ca. 50-100 Meter Unterschied haben.

Also, so schwer wie möglich, aber nur so schwer wie nötig.

Und da Du das schwere Geraffel (ohne Fisch) auch hochkurbeln mußt (mit Fisch erst recht) würde ich die Slammer gegen eine Multi oder gaaanz große Stationär eintauschen.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Och Hase!!!:m
> 
> Jetzt sei mal nicht stinkig!#h
> Die nächste Riff Tour kommt bestimmt...


 
bin nicht stinkig #d macht mich nur etwas traurig :g ..aber shize drauf 

bis dann...


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut, dann gibbet nächsten Monat dies hier für den Vatter:
> 
> http://www.avet-rollen.de/index.php?59&backPID=59&tt_products=44



Mönsch, für dat Geld gibbet es doch bestimmt auch was Gutes


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guggst Du:

http://www.wrackangeln.de/gelbes-riff.0.html


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bin nicht stinkig #d macht mich nur etwas traurig :g ..aber shize drauf
> 
> bis dann...




Oh Mann Chris, jetzt mach mir kein schlechtes Gewissen...#t|rolleyes

Ich dachte wirklich du hättest das gestern gesehen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch, für dat Geld gibbet es doch bestimmt auch was Gutes




WAS bitte sollte an der Avet unstabil sein???|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> WAS bitte sollte an der Avet unstabil sein???|bigeyes



 Hab ich unstabil oder "was Gutes" geschrieben???


----------



## djoerni (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och mönsch dirk, ne 20000er stella tuts doch auch, oder die große accurate stationär. muss doch keine avet sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Avet ist genehmigt und nächsten Monat mir! BASTA!!!

Ich hab die auf der Norgetour begrabbelt und fand die echt gut!

Immer wenn man sich irgendwas kauft, kommt irgendwer daher und will's einem madig reden...:e
Langsam ist's gut!!!


----------



## forelle03 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk ich muss mal deine Adresse haben zwecks Spanngurte für deinen Anhänger.
Die Avet 2Gang is nen supergeiles Teil, kommt bei deinen anderen Kollegen da der Neidfaktor durch??grins
Und was ist eigendlich mit dem Abschlussbericht der Boardietour???


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die Avet ist genehmigt und nächsten Monat mir! BASTA!!!



Dann schon mal: Pre-Gratulation zum Schmuckstück #6


Die gibbet es im Netz auch schon für weit unter 400 Tacken


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> MXJ 6/4 :g. Geil.


Fetischist 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut, dann gibbet nächsten Monat dies hier für den Vatter:
> 
> http://www.avet-rollen.de/index.php?59&backPID=59&tt_products=44


Pervers


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh Mann Chris, jetzt mach mir kein schlechtes Gewissen...#t|rolleyes
> 
> Ich dachte wirklich du hättest das gestern gesehen!


Der hat keins


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann schon mal: Pre-Gratulation zum Schmuckstück #6
> 
> 
> Die gibbet es im Netz auch schon für weit unter 400 Tacken




Wo???
Gib mir bitte mal den Link dazu!

Ich hab mir heut in der Mittagspause schon die Finger wundgegoogelt...
Nur gebraucht hab ich welche für unter 400 gefunden.



@ Micha,

der Bericht kommt noch.
Im Moment war noch nicht sooo die Zeit, dass ich mich mal 2-3 Stündchen hinsetzen konnte.

Aber ich denke am WE schaff ich's!


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



http://www.preisroboter.de/search.php?search=avet+jx&start=20&shift=0&sortmode=0&min=&max=

Und knapp dreissig/vierzig Euro gespart...ohne lange Suche.

Schau Dich in den nächsten Wochen mal um danach... Für das gesparte Geld kannst Du das Röllchen ja zünftig mit uns taufen 

http://www.bajafishgear.com/xcart/product.php?productid=13

http://www.preisroboter.de/search.php?search=avet+jx&start=20&shift=0&sortmode=0&min=&max=http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-jx-63-two-speed-reel-green.html
:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder www.cabbagekeyrodandreel.com 


den anderen Tipp hab ich Dir per PN geschickt:m


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, wir sollten Provision verlangen :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

-Nur Naturalien.......Gerstenlastig:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> http://www.preisroboter.de/search.php?search=avet+jx&start=20&shift=0&sortmode=0&min=&max=
> 
> Und knapp dreissig/vierzig Euro gespart...ohne lange Suche.
> 
> ...




Uoah!!!

Danke Tom, der erste Link ist schon in Ordnung!:m

Für den ersparten Preis bring ich dann was Gutes aus Schottland mit, ok?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> -Nur Naturalien.......Gerstenlastig:g




Nee, meen Jong, da gibbet was Jutes aus Malz für!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmmmm.................Maaaaaalz!

Jungs, hier fehlt ganz eindeutig ein "Homer-Simpson sabbert"- Smiley:q


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

DIRK.... schau Dir auch die anderen, und den Umtauschkurs USD<--->€ an, dann kriegst Du die inclusive Zoll/Versand für 300 Tacken. Also ruhig bleiben Shorty und vergleichen :m

Ist ja noch ne Weile hin...|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Richtig- Garantieprobleme haste bei Avet nicht- Das läuft -im Falle eines Falles auch über den Importeur. Die sind da nicht soooo.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ui, stimmt ja auch wieder...

Da bieten sich ja ungeahnte Möglichkeiten!:q:q:q

ICH WERDE VERGLEICHEN!!!


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ICH WERDE VERGLEICHEN!!!



Brav mein Kleiner |pftroest:



Kai, dat wird ein Fest :vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, sobald die Schlucksperre einsetzt, lassen wir uns das Ganze Intravenös verabreichen....|clown:




Okay Jungs......jetzt gehts ab in die Falle!


N8 #h


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N8, träum was süßes.#h#h#h




Noch drei Nächte, dann darf ich auch mal wieder nach Hause....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen.....

@Tom

wo treibst Du dich denn schon wieder rum.........


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na wo wohl??? In dem Land, wo selbst dem Gemüse der Geschmack entzogen wird|evil:




Drei Mal darfst Du raten... Kommst eh nicht drauf :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sollst ja auch kein Gemüse im Coffee-Shop essen.....:q:q:q
Ansonsten kaufste Dir ne Flasche Sojasauce und verfeinerst das Kantinen-Gemüse...



#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moinsen" geplärrt und allen einen Schnellrumgehmittwoch gewünscht!#h

@ TorskNIKai,

hab dich gestern Abend nicht vergessen,
aber wir haben noch Besuch bekommen und da ist's dann spät geworden...

Wenn du heut Abend Zeit hast, dann klingel ich so gegen 18Uhr mal durch!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Null Problemo #6


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen,

wollte mich nur mal melden, um den armen Dirk zu beruhigen.
Nach dem, was der caddel da bei den Junganglern losgelassen hat, braucht sich kaum ein harmlos Missverstandener mehr Sorgen um den Juniferkeltitel machen...:m



So, die Woche hat jetzt Halbzeit:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich nur mal melden, um den armen Dirk zu beruhigen.
> Nach dem, was der caddel da bei den Junganglern losgelassen hat, braucht sich kaum ein harmlos Missverstandener mehr Sorgen um den Juniferkeltitel machen...:m
> ...




Moin Honey,

gib mal bitte den Link!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soeben hab ich noch für eine fünfte Person in Dänemark reserviert...:q:q:q

Diese Person kommt aus Hamburg, ist 31 Jahre alt und war gestern berechtigterweise leicht angesäuert!

Sollte aber gerade jetzt in einem gelben Kleintransporter sitzen und ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht haben!


Genauere Infos hierzu gibt es bestimmt später.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Soeben hab ich noch für eine fünfte Person in Dänemark reserviert...:q:q:q
> 
> Diese Person kommt aus Hamburg, ist 31 Jahre alt und war gestern berechtigterweise leicht angesäuert!
> 
> ...




Moin Dirk,
ach so, ich dachte schon Du wolltest den Chris mitnehmen..

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Honey,
> 
> gib mal bitte den Link!:q



aber gerne doch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104248

Posting 3947


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Moin




Guuuden Digger!#h

Sach mal, wieviele Pilker könntest du basteln?


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Soeben hab ich noch für eine fünfte Person in Dänemark reserviert...:q:q:q
> 
> Diese Person kommt aus Hamburg, ist 31 Jahre alt und war gestern berechtigterweise leicht angesäuert!
> 
> ...


 

das fette Grinsen hält nach wie vor an :vik:* Danke Dirk* #6#6#6 feine Aktion von Dir #6#6#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs- #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden Digger!#h
> 
> Sach mal, wieviele Pilker könntest du basteln?



Wieso?
Was ist in deinem Kopf,was raus will?
Sprech!


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Moin Jungs- #h




Moin!


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal Nabend gesagt #h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin gleich wieder da


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das schaut ja ziemlich gut aus mit der Tour....Dirk legt sich richtig ins Zeug.

Aber wegen des erforderlichen Tackles bin ich etwas verunsichert.....gestern hieß es noch- Kein Ostseegerödel mitnehmen!!!
Heuer les´ich was von Hechtgeschirr...;+

Na ja, ich versuch mal den goldenen Mittelweg zu treffen- ohne dabei Material für zwei Wochen einzupacken|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Was ist in deinem Kopf,was raus will?
> Sprech!




Ähm...#t|rolleyes

Ich würde 2x 300, 2x 400 und 2x 500g nehmen!:q
Farben je nach Laune des Künstlers.:m

Hab nämlich gehört, dass der Riffboden verdammt gierig nach Pilker wäre!

Zusätzlich werd ich mir natürlich auch noch ein paar bestellen.

Aber auf dem Riff hat man ja eben nicht die Chance die Pilker frei zu fahren, nääääch Kai!


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Das schaut ja ziemlich gut aus mit der Tour....Dirk legt sich richtig ins Zeug.
> 
> Aber wegen des erforderlichen Tackles bin ich etwas verunsichert.....gestern hieß es noch- Kein Ostseegerödel mitnehmen!!!
> Heuer les´ich was von Hechtgeschirr...;+
> ...




Also ich werd nur zwei Ruten und zwei Rollen mitnehmen!

Dann nur noch die große Kühlbox und meinen Köderkoffer...


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ja, ich hol wieder Paletten aus dem Wasser:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei mir sieht die Rotenwahl wie Folg aus:

-30-50Lbs Bootsrute inkl. Multirolle
-Pilkrute bis 300gr. mit Statio/Multi
-Spinnrute bis 120gr.

-Pilker bringe ich so viele mit,wie ich gießen und malen kann.
-Beifänger,Makks(Rot,nachleuchtend),div. Gummis,Seelachspadernoster.
-Naturködervorfächer,welche so einfach wie möglich gehalten werde,damit bei einem        Abriss es nicht zu teuer wird.



-Es gibt hoffentlich im Hafen von Hanstholm noch den Filetier Service,ich glaub ich hab  nen € pro Fisch bezahlt.Aber bin mir nicht mehr so sicher.
-Dirk,ich weis du hast schon viel zu grübeln wegen der Tour und der Avet,aber kannst du bei der Dame noch mal fragen,wie es mit Eis auszieht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Peter
Das mit dem Filetieren kriegen wir auch so hin.....:m
Irgendwie muss man sich auch mal revanchieren.


Von wegen Ruten....bis fuffich lipse.....ernsthaft???
Die hab´ich selbst in Norge nicht aus dem Rutenrohr geholt#c


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Von wegen Ruten....bis fuffich lipse.....ernsthaft???
> Die hab´ich selbst in Norge nicht aus dem Rutenrohr geholt#c




Die Antwort hast Du doch schon selber gegeben ...



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ich glaub´Tom wollte damit unterschwellig andeuten, daß das, was wir im Mai gemacht haben *Fjord*angeln war........Gelbes Riffs means *Hochsee*angeln.........nicht das Hochseeangeln, was die Holytowner Kutterkapitäne darunter verstehen|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mein Geschwätz von gestern .....|uhoh:

Nee- ich meinte nicht den Velfjord....aber gut, ich bring dat grobe mit!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nana Ihr seid ja schon wieder wild am Planen 

Mein Ticker durchbricht auch bald die magische 4 Wochen Grenze juhuuu! :q


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

50 Lbs sind dann doch etwas grob. Ich nehme nur die 30er mit, das sollte reichen.


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nana Ihr seid ja schon wieder wild am Planen




Nana? Ne, diesmal nicht mit der Nana. Diesmal Bounty :q:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> @Peter
> Das mit dem Filetieren kriegen wir auch so hin.....:m
> Irgendwie muss man sich auch mal revanchieren.
> 
> ...




Ey,du bist nicht in Norge im Fjord!
Ich hab eben mal die Seekarten Studiert,bei der dauer,die wir auf See verbringen werden,nehm ich mal an,das wir 3-4Std. fahren werden,bevor das erste mal gefischt wird,dann befinden wir un in Wassertiefen zwischen 50-200m.
Wir werden wohl nicht bis auf das Plateau fahren,welches als eigentliches Gelbes Riff bezeichnet wird,ist aber auch egal,denn da draussen ist auch schon Fisch und Wracks.

Ohne sche_i_ß,man hat es da mit erheblichen Driftgeschwindigkeiten zu tun,oftmals bleiben einem nur 10-15 Pilkbewegungen und dann wird der Kutter wieder verholt.


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> 50 Lbs sind dann doch etwas grob. Ich nehme nur die 30er mit, das sollte reichen.



Die Bootsrute von mir ist auch ´nur´eine 30Lbs Rute,steht zwar drauf,ist aber nicht drin,ist auf jeden mehr.


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> oftmals bleiben einem nur 10-15 Pilkbewegungen und dann wird der Kutter wieder verholt.



Man spricht in Anglerkreisen auch vom Pilkus Interruptus.
Kann bei zu häufigem Auftreten bei vielen Anglern auch Verhaltensstörungen hervor rufen:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann sei mal eine Frage in den Raum geworfen;

WFT Nevercrack Big Fish Generation2 WG- 150-700gr, Länge 2,70
Geeignet?
Ja oder Nein?


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Dann sei mal eine Frage in den Raum geworfen;
> 
> WFT Nevercrack Big Fish Generation2 WG- 150-700gr, Länge 2,70
> Geeignet?
> Ja oder Nein?




Perfekt!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na gut! Dann kommt ´se mit
Ich hatte erst Bedenken von wegen der Länge (geht ja in den Rücken?!?)


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast du ein Gimbal oder son Gummischoner fürs Handteil?


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Dann sei mal eine Frage in den Raum geworfen;
> 
> WFT Nevercrack Big Fish Generation2 WG- 150-700gr, Länge 2,70
> Geeignet?
> Ja oder Nein?



Kenne diese Rute nicht... Kann nur googln und dann dummschwätzen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Kenne diese Rute nicht... Kann nur googln und dann dummschwätzen.




Ich hab auch nur aus´m Bauch raus geantwortet,von den Werten kann das gehen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hast du ein Gimbal oder son *Gummischoner* fürs Handteil?


 
Schön formuliert und so den Ferkelfahnder ganz klar umschifft.......aber nein, so´n Dingen hab ich nicht.


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur aus´m Bauch raus geantwortet,von den Werten kann das gehen.



Sollte man vielleicht raus kriegen, wie sie sich z.B. mit Multi und umgekehrter Haltung (Biegung) verhält. Keine Ahnung.#c


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da morgen letzter Arbeitstach ist und es Freitag nach Hause geht und draussen schönes Wetter werde ich jetzt mit dem Läppi auf den Balkon gehen und es so machen, wie die Vögelchen beim Sonnenuntergang: 


Ich zwitscher mir einen :q:vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Okay Mädels.....

hab jetzt ja schon ein bischen Input bekommen und werde dem entsprechend "schon mal was vorbereiten"..


Aber ich muss um drei Uhr wieder anne Maloche sein.
Bis morgen Abend...
@ Tom- nicht, daß das ´ne P(i/e)epshow wird !
N8|wavey:


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N8 John Pütz |wavey:|wavey:

Ne, keine Angst, weis mich zu benehmen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> 50 Lbs sind dann doch etwas grob. Ich nehme nur die 30er mit, das sollte reichen.




Ich denke auch, dass der 30lbs Besenstiel langt!

Und dann noch die 20lbs mit der Slammer für's bissel zartere Fischen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Da morgen letzter Arbeitstach ist und es Freitag nach Hause geht und draussen schönes Wetter werde ich jetzt mit dem Läppi auf den Balkon gehen und es so machen, wie die Vögelchen beim Sonnenuntergang:
> 
> 
> Ich zwitscher mir einen :q:vik:




Dann mal feinstens *Prost* gesacht und mit nem Dun Bheagan angestoßen... #g


----------



## nemles (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mmmhhh Leggaaa.  Ich kann mir im Moment leider nur mit Amstel oder Grölsch weiter helfen. Die guten Sachen gibst dann am WE zu Hause #6

Prost Ralf #g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mmmhhh Leggaaa.  Ich kann mir im Moment leider nur mit Amstel oder Grölsch weiter helfen. Die guten Sachen gibst dann am WE zu Hause #6
> 
> Prost Ralf #g





Prösterchen mein kleiner holländischer Benjamin..:q:q:q
Trink noch ein Grolsch für mich mit.....
Schönen vorletzten holländischen Balkonienabend...

Ralf #g#g#g

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dun Bheagan - das Überraschungsei unter den Whiskys ? |supergri |supergri

Ich sach auch mal prooost #g


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden allerseits!#h

Mal wieder keine Sau (außer mir) da oder was?|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin #h

Nö, keiner anwesend |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Nö schwer am Schuften... bin dann mal wieder weg


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö schwer am Schuften



Der war gut :q:q

Auch schnell Moin gesagt #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Der war gut :q:q
> 
> Auch schnell Moin gesagt #h




Ich hab auch schmunzeln müssen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tststs Kulturbanausen....


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin T´samm!#h

Ich luschere nur grad mal hier vorbei.......muss gleich noch zu´nem Termin.

Bis später!!!


----------



## Liz261280 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin #h
Viel Spaß und jammer nicht so viel


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für die Blumen:q


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Moin Moin #h
> 
> Nö, keiner anwesend |rolleyes



moinsen ! 
nööö , bin schon wieder im Bootsbaustreß |uhoh:
komm gar nicht zum Angeln ... :c


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo zusammen,

sagt mal, hat nicht der eine oder andere von Euch noch Zeit und Lust, bei der diesjährigen Boardiekuttertour mit zu fahren. Der arme Pitus hat das alles organisiert und jetzt sieht es fast so aus, als müsse er auf den Kosten hängenbleiben oder alle Mitfahrer zahlen 'nen Aufschlag.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr da mal etwas helfen und auch im Bekannten- oder Freundeskreis -also auch bei Nichtboardies- mal ein wenig rumfragen.

Wär doch schade, wenn die Boardiekuttertour 2009 die letzte wird, weil keiner mehr das Risiko zu tragen bereit ist.


----------



## djoerni (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lust schon, aber da bin ich leider in norge. aber es finden sich doch bestimmt noch leute. näch dirk???


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> lust schon, aber da bin ich leider in norge. aber es finden sich doch bestimmt noch leute. näch dirk???



Dito :vik:

Aber wenn ich in Deutschland gewesen wäre gäbe es keine Alternative zur BKT! 
Das Ding ist Kult um nicht mit einer normalen Kuttertour zu vergleichen. #6


----------



## Yupii (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lust schon, aber sie findet leider auf dem falschen Kutter statt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir haben da leider keine Zeit, da wir zu der Zeit unser Dach neu gedeckt bekommen!
Deshalb hab ich ja auch schon vor einiger Zeit abgesagt!

Sorry


----------



## djoerni (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dach neu eindecken? Da war doch noch was


----------



## nemles (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich sitze am 8.8ten mit Familie im Flieger von Oslo nach Hamburg. Von daher kann ich ich wirklich nicht teilnehmen, obwohl ich so gern möchte#q


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Mädels

An der BKT sind ja wenigstens Chris und ich um das MFT zu vertreten.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> An der BKT sind ja wenigstens Chris und ich um das MFT zu vertreten.




Moin Peter,

ich bin auch dabei (mit Olli und Sohnemann)|evil:|evil:|evil: Nachtrag: Matze auch.....

Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wollte gerade sagen...Dann haltet die St... 

Also lieber so: Dann haltet die MFT-Fahne hoch


----------



## celler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Peter,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei (mit Olli und Sohnemann)|evil:|evil:|evil:
> 
> ...


 

und der celler natürlich auch......


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst du hier Norge Bericht...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2530335&postcount=1


----------



## nemles (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haddu wieder feinie feinie hingekriegt, alle Achtung #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Haddu wieder feinie feinie hingekriegt, alle Achtung #6




Danke Tom San!:m

Auf der Arbeit war heut bissel Luft...


----------



## nemles (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Danke Tom San!:m
> 
> Auf der Arbeit war heut bissel Luft...



Und ich hab meine Arbeit hier heute beendet :vik::vik::vik:

Morgen früh gehts nach Hause...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden allerseits!#h
> 
> Mal wieder keine Sau (außer mir) da oder was?|rolleyes


 

..andere müssen _*schaffen*_ (wie man in Dkl. Deutschland sagt) 



djoerni schrieb:


> lust schon, aber da bin ich leider in norge. aber es finden sich doch bestimmt noch leute. näch dirk???


 
jau das wär's doch, mach dich mal frei digga :vik: 



djoerni schrieb:


> Dach neu eindecken? Da war doch noch was


 
..da könnte bestimmt einer helfen der die MakroTour noch nicht bezahlt hat  



celler schrieb:


> und der celler natürlich auch......


 
...ach Matze, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schande über mein Haupt,ich hab euch vergessen,kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..andere müssen _*schaffen*_ (wie man in Dkl. Deutschland sagt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist denn mit dir heut los?

Biste mim falschen Fuß aufgestanden???#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ich hab meine Arbeit hier heute beendet :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Morgen früh gehts nach Hause...:m




Wünsch dir gute Heimreise!:m


----------



## celler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris

nene,kann schon lesen ;-)
mein beitrag um 19.39 und um 19.43 hat ralf geändert ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> 
> nene,kann schon lesen ;-)
> mein beitrag um 19.39 und um 19.43 hat ralf geändert ;-)





Scheixxe erwischt.....|supergri|supergri|supergri

@Chris
Ich hab für die Verwirrung gesorgt...


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Termin is erledigt.....

Meine Art der Verarbeitung der Tour

Das Bild müsst Ihr halt drehen, um die "Gravur" des Pilkers zu lesen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, das nenn ich doch mal Initiative!!!#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> So, Termin is erledigt.....
> 
> Meine Art der Verarbeitung der Tour
> 
> Das Bild müsst Ihr halt drehen, um die "Gravur" des Pilkers zu lesen...


 

Ich liebe so kranke Aktionen #6 geiles Ding Kai :m

ich werd' die Woche auch nochmal zum Tatooartist meines Vertrauens...MFT-Forever baby :vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> 
> nene,kann schon lesen ;-)
> mein beitrag um 19.39 und um 19.43 hat ralf geändert ;-)


 


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Scheixxe erwischt.....|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> @Chris
> Ich hab für die Verwirrung gesorgt...


 
Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich komplet #d #c#c#c


----------



## celler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich liebe so kranke Aktionen #6 geiles Ding Kai :m
> 
> ich werd' die Woche auch nochmal zum Tatooartist meines Vertrauens...MFT-Forever baby :vik::vik:


 
dat wäre ja mal was......



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich komplet #d #c#c#c


 

dat war der sinn    :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lieber ´n Tattoo auf´m Arm als´n Nagel im Kopf!

Aber das Eine schliesst das andere nicht aus:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich liebe so kranke Aktionen #6 geiles Ding Kai :m
> 
> ich werd' die Woche auch nochmal zum Tatooartist meines Vertrauens...MFT-Forever baby :vik::vik:




Nee oder???

Das ist natürlich auch ne Überlegung wert...|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk- bei Deinem nächsten Tattoowunsch........bleibt da noch Platz für das übernächste?:q


Schnellduckundrennwech:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> @Dirk- bei Deinem nächsten Tattoowunsch........bleibt da noch Platz für das übernächste?:q
> 
> 
> Schnellduckundrennwech:vik:





Ach, auf meinem zarten und schmalen Astralkörper findet sich bestimmt noch ein Plätzchen...:q



Und jetzt den Knüppel geholt und hinterhergerannt!!!|gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee oder???
> 
> Das ist natürlich auch ne Überlegung wert...|rolleyes


 

Ich schick Dir bei gelegenheit die Vorlage zur Absegnung :vik:


----------



## Ines (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist das ein echtes oder ein aufgeklebtes?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich schick Dir bei gelegenheit die Vorlage zur Absegnung :vik:





Gerne!!!

Aber war da nicht mal was mit: "Ich werd mich nie tackern lassen!"|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ines

"Keine halben Sachen!".......antwortete ich meiner Frau als Sie mich ermahnte, bloß nicht "halb ersoffen" vom Velfjord zurückzukommen:m

So auch das Tattoo!


----------



## Ines (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, dann wünsche ich Dir lebenslängliches Glück damit!:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weder Norwegen noch das Angeln haben mir je Unglück gebracht;

Ich hab´immer eine tolle Zeit verbracht bzw. tolle Leute kennengelernt.
Aber trotzdem Danke für Deine Glückwünsche.:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Ist das ein echtes oder ein aufgeklebtes?


 
Hi Ines, alles klar bei Dir?



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ...war da nicht mal was mit: "Ich werd mich nie tackern lassen!"|kopfkrat


 
weißt ja, das eine was man will, das andere was man muss :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> weißt ja, das eine was man will, das andere was man muss :g



Wenn die olle WickedDorschKai ja mal was Vernünftiges zeichnen würde...|rolleyes

#hVersprochen hatte er es ja!!!#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaja, der Wicked muss immer für alles und jeden was zeichnen... |rolleyes

Mal was Anderes: ich brauch ne Frau. Dann klappt das auch wieder mit dem Krea-Dingsbums. Besonders anspruchsvoll bin ich auch nicht (mehr), schickt mir halt was gerade so da ist.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@WWE


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Jaja, der Wicked muss immer für alles und jeden was zeichnen... |rolleyes
> 
> Mal was Anderes: ich brauch ne Frau. Dann klappt das auch wieder mit dem Krea-Dingsbums. Besonders anspruchsvoll bin ich auch nicht (mehr), schickt mir halt was gerade so da ist.




Wieso, sind die Pupillen schon weißlich eingefärbt....|supergri, dann ist Dir was zu Kopf gestiegen......

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



			
				[B schrieb:
			
		

> WickedGeisterWalleye[/B];2530746]Jaja, der Wicked muss immer für alles und jeden was zeichnen... |rolleyes
> 
> *Wie jetzt? Schaffenskrise oder Burnoutsyndrom???#h*
> 
> Mal was Anderes: ich brauch ne Frau. Dann klappt das auch wieder mit dem Krea-Dingsbums. Besonders anspruchsvoll bin ich auch nicht (mehr), schickt mir halt was gerade so da ist.



Und wir Liz und ich habens eh nicht mit dem Verkupplungsding.
Hast ja gesehen, wie gut das mit Chris und Tatjana funktioniert hat...|rolleyes
Mach dich halt mal unter Leute!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und wir Liz und ich habens eh nicht mit dem Verkupplungsding.
> Hast ja gesehen, wie gut das mit Chris und Tatjana funktioniert hat...|rolleyes
> Mach dich halt mal unter Leute!:m


 

hey, dat sollte ne verkupplung werden? #d #d...was hab ich euch bloß getan  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk- warne mich das nächste mal bitte vor, wenn Du sowas postest.... 

Kaltgetränke durch die Nase zu prusten ist nicht nur schlecht für die Tapeten, sondern auch auf Dauer gesehen ungesund für meine Nasenschleimhäute!|znaika:


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> @ Dirk- warne mich das nächste mal bitte vor, wenn Du sowas postest....
> 
> Kaltgetränke durch die Nase zu prusten ist nicht nur schlecht für die Tapeten, sondern auch auf Dauer gesehen ungesund für meine Nasenschleimhäute!|znaika:




Sei froh, dass du nicht dabei gewesen bist!

Ich sach nur: Drama Drama Drama!!!:q

Erst waren sie wochenlang aufgegeilt wie Nachbars Lumpi, haben sich zugeSMSt wie nix Gutes und dann haben sie sich in live gesehen und wollten nix mehr voneinander wissen...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du nicht dabei gewesen bist!
> 
> Ich sach nur: Drama Drama Drama!!!:q
> 
> Erst waren sie wochenlang aufgegeilt wie Nachbars Lumpi, haben sich zugeSMSt wie nix Gutes und dann haben sie sich in live gesehen und wollten nix mehr voneinander wissen...|rolleyes


 

Ich glaub so genau will das garkeiner wissen :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, ihr Leut, ich geh jetzt ins Bett bissel kuscheln!

Morgen wird ein harter Tag.

Ich sag nur ab 19Uhr WDR gucken...

Verstecke mich irgendwo in der Menge und geb mein Bestes!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director: HONEY!!! |director:

ist das hier eigentlich meldenswert... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2530787&postcount=13

man beachte den Teil mit Schwänzen und Satt sein ?!?!


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lohnt nicht......es sind schon sichere Kanidaten nominiert


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schade das  

nagut ich will dann auch mal in die Falle hüpfen, morgen geht's früh wieder los...Sa,So und Mo hab ich frei :vik: ..endlich mal wieder in Ruhe angeln


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dem schließe ich mich mal an......... aber der Samstag ist bei mir mal wieder im Ar.........- weil die Baufuzzis Stundengeil sind :v

Mal schaun, was sich mit meinem Teichprojekt ergibt-  Dann kann ich auch mal wieder los!

N8- Kai


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin

jetzt schnell ein paar Stunden Arbeit runtergerissen, dann ist langes WE angesagt :vik:

Bis später
Chris


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du glücklicher ! 
ich hab nen langen Nachtschicht-Wochenende vor mir ... |uhoh:
na ja, eine Std noch dann istzumindest die erste Nacht rum ...
brauch ja Kohle für Bootsumbauten - das Angeln kommt dann schon auch noch :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg, von Glück würd' ich nicht unbedingt sprechen das is mein erstes langes WE seit 2 Monaten


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann wirds aber auch endlich mal wieder Zeit !
drücke die daumen für ein paar schöne Fischies !°


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |director: HONEY!!! |director:
> 
> ist das hier eigentlich meldenswert... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2530787&postcount=13
> 
> man beachte den Teil mit Schwänzen und Satt sein ?!?!


Na klar !!!!!




Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht......es sind schon sichere Kanidaten nominiert


Ist egal, Kai.
Ich hab diesen Monat erst 4 Beiträge "kassiert" (inkl. dem vergessenen aus Mai) !!!


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> das is mein erstes langes WE seit 2 Monaten



Und ich hab mein erstes seit Mitte März :vik::vik::vik:
(abgesehen vom Norge-Urlaub zwischendurch)


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

An meine Gelbes Riff Crew:

*Bitte guckt mal alle ins Miniboard und nehmt im Tour Trööt zu den neuesten Erkenntnissen Stellung!!!*


----------



## djoerni (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirksan bist du zuhause?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> dirksan bist du zuhause?





Ich fahr jetzt gleich auf nen Firmenlauf!

Laß uns morgen mal schnacken, da bin ich den ganzen Tag zu Hause...


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!!!


Firmenlauf???? -Bei uns im Betrieb gibts nur Rundschreiben.:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai
wir z.B. haben jeden Tag Firmenlauf :vik: ..hin zum Kunden, raus aus der Kiste, laufen, zurück zum Auto und wieder von vorne


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Bei uns im Betrieb gibts nur Rundschreiben.:g



Mir wird immer so schwindelig, wenn ich die lese


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Tom.
Willkommen in der Heimat.
Na, haste schon ein Pils zum "entgrolschen" genossen?


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, bin gerade dabei #g


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn Prost!

sonst unterhopfst Du mir noch.


----------



## nemles (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt gleich auf nen Firmenlauf!




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ist das nicht in sich ein Widerspruch |kopfkrat|kopfkrat???#c
Zum Lauf fahren??? Ungefähr so, wie zum Laufen gehen...Naja, Egal :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo, bin wieder zu Hause!:q

Heiligs Blechle, was sind das alles für Lauftiere bei uns in der Firma...|rolleyes|bigeyes

Die sechs Kilometer waren echt hart für mich.
Wenn mein Chef nicht bei mir Lahmschnecke geblieben wäre, hätte ich glaube aufgegeben!

Aber so mußte ich dann weiterlaufen...:q

Meine Zeit sag ich aber lieber nicht!#d


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo in die Runde hier ...... #h
grad mal wieder am präparieren für die Nachtschicht ... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

..ne dat stell ich mir auch nicht gerade nett vor, unter aufsicht laufen zu müssen #d naja hast's ja überlebt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ne dat stell ich mir auch nicht gerade nett vor, unter aufsicht laufen zu müssen #d naja hast's ja überlebt #6




Gerade so! Ich glaube mir sind sechs Kilometer noch nie soooo lang vorgekommen!

Wär's noch bissel weiter gewesen, dann hätte ich glaube die Flitschen gestreckt oder wär gefreckt!!!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na hauptsache überlebt, nu ist erstmal WE :vik:

Alternativplanung ist auch schon in vollem Gange  immer wieder Klasse was hier geht #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> na hauptsache überlebt, nu ist erstmal WE :vik:
> 
> Ganz genau so isses!!!
> Und nächstes Mal werd ich vorher bissel mehr trainieren...:q
> ...




Ja, deshalb liebe ich unsere Gemeinschaft!!!:m

So, jetzt die Oma ins Bett bringen und dann mach ich mich mit Liz auf die Couch und guck noch ein Filmchen...

Good night!|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bis dann Jungs
eine schönes WE gewünscht und gute N8 #6

Chris


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Mooooorgen an alle Langschläfer ! :vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guten Mooooorgen an alle Langschläfer ! :vik:




Moin Jörg,

schickes Boot.

Was hat es für Werte? PS? Länge,usw,.....


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guten Mooooorgen an alle Langschläfer ! :vik:


 

Langschläfer secht Hij|supergri 

Um die tijd was ik längs an´t werken!
Nej, nej, nej! Dat hätts früher nit jejeven!

Tach t´samm! Ich bin nun auch im Wochenende angekommen#g


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai
besser spät als nie  
Ich hab heute erstmal schön ausgeschlafen -> 0730  dann entspannt Rasen gemäht, als ich fertig war fing es richtig schön an zu Regnen, mal sehen vlt. nachher noch nach HH in den Hafen ein bischen Aalen und Zandern


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Kai
> besser spät als nie
> Ich hab heute erstmal schön ausgeschlafen -> 0730  dann entspannt Rasen gemäht, als ich fertig war fing es richtig schön an zu Regnen, mal sehen vlt. nachher noch nach HH in den Hafen ein bischen Aalen und Zandern




Wann willst du Zandern?
Ich hab heute auch noch Zeit,allerdings nicht auf Elbaal.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch, habt Ihr´s gut.......könnt glatt neidisch werden!


----------



## djoerni (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

peter, was ist los? wolltest du nicht zum hurricane?


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> peter, was ist los? wolltest du nicht zum hurricane?




Moin,
das ist grad Salz in der Wunde.
Erst hieß es,ich muß heute arbeiten,dann hab ich gestern erfahren,das ich nicht arbeiten muß,da war meine Karte aber schon wieder verkauft,schöner scheiß.
Aber egal,fahre nächsten Monat noch zum Deichbrand und Krach am Bach,also Festival mäßig geht noch was.

Wie ist es denn bei dir,Scheeßel ist doch grad der Ausnahmezustand ausgebrochen.


----------



## nemles (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und bei mir gibs gleich Drill am Grill...:m



Scheixx auf die Regenschauer zwischendurch.:q

Gegen den Wetterfrust  hilft mir ein netter, 20jähriger Redbreast


----------



## djoerni (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab mich dieses jahr auch ausgeklinkt. ja, hier gehts ab. heute abend gehts zum aalangeln in der nähe vom festival. gute musik ohnestress für lau


----------



## djoerni (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tom

schick mal ne pipette voll rüber!!


----------



## nemles (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Neh, Neh....Die Buddel hüte ich wie meinen Augapfel.:q

Als Ausgleich bringe ich zum nächsten Treffen einen Jameson mit. (nicht den von Edeka....):q


----------



## djoerni (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch gut! könnten ja mal ein whiskytreffen starten.


----------



## nemles (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dasch ja mal ne goile Idee.... Beim alten Lolländer im Jack London Zimmer..:m

Da wollte ich schon immer mal hin#6


----------



## djoerni (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk trinkt ja auch ab und an mal nen whisky. war da nicht noch ne einladung offen im westerwald?


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> schickes Boot.
> 
> Was hat es für Werte? PS? Länge,usw,.....



Ducato 499 ... irgendwas mit 5m Länge aber schöne 2,15m breit mit nem schönen Rauhwasserrumpf
70 PS Suzuki 4-Tackt
den kleinen 4PS Johnson Notmotor werd ich zu gegebener Zeit mal gegen nen 5 PS 4-T wechseln ...


----------



## babsi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hallo in die Runde hier ...... #h
> grad mal wieder am präparieren für die Nachtschicht ... |uhoh:[/QUOTE
> 
> Moin Jörg,
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooo ....(Job-)Nachtschicht fast wieder rum ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nachtangelnachtschicht wäre ja garantiert sehr viel angenehmer gewesen :q
schönen Tag euch allen !


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal Moin gegähnt,
gleich gehts zum Frühschoppen und mal sehen,wo in Norge ich nächstes Jahr zuschlagen werde.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen......

wünsche einen schönen Sonntag...

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> gleich gehts zum Frühschoppen und mal sehen,wo in Norge ich nächstes Jahr zuschlagen werde.



Moinsen und allen einen schönen Sonntag.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Ich weiß auch ohne Frühschoppen, wo es nächstes Jahr nach Norge geht....:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen ein gutes RestWE, ich hab ja noch den grausamen Montag frei  :vik:


Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

So erste Runde Weser erfolglos beendet. Man das ist hier im Moment wie verhext....
Whatever nachher geht es weiter, ich werd den Brüdern schon helfen :q


----------



## nemles (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade aber auch :q

Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Tag wie aus Eimern |uhoh:

Hauptsache, nächstes Wochenende ist halbwegs brauchbares Wetter.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nächstes WE wird Bombenwetter :vik: und falls nicht gehts Dienstag gleich in die 2te Runde


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

frohes schaffen heute  melde mich ab richtung Kattwyk heute gibbet Aalterror in Kettenhemd :vik: hoffentlich...

und weg
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen allerseites!

Wünsche euch allen eine Schnellrumgehwoche!

@ Chris, 

reiß ordentlich was raus!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> reiß ordentlich was raus!:m


 
..erledigt :m allerdings nur Kraut |evil: gepflegt ausgedrückt zum :v

Wär schon schick wenn sich mein Schneiderdasein bei den 2 Makrodates nächsten Sonntag und nächsten Dienstag beenden ließe :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..erledigt :m allerdings nur Kraut |evil: gepflegt ausgedrückt zum :v
> 
> Wär schon schick wenn sich mein Schneiderdasein bei den 2 Makrodates nächsten Sonntag und nächsten Dienstag beenden ließe :g




Der Aal wird schon irgendwann auch bei euch loslaufen...:q


Und Makrelen wirste ja wohl ein paar fangen.:m
Da geht's angeblich momentan richtig gut ab!


Ich werd nächsten Samstag mit Liz mal ne Aalsitzung machen. Gegen Ende der Woche soll's hier richtig warm werden!


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der Aal wird schon irgendwann auch bei euch loslaufen...:q
> 
> 
> Und Makrelen wirste ja wohl ein paar fangen.:m
> ...


 
Ich hoffe doch stark das da was passiert |rolleyes ansonsten muss ich wohl mal eine kleine Angelpause einlegen (so 2-4 Jahre) :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch stark das da was passiert |rolleyes ansonsten muss ich wohl mal eine kleine Angelpause einlegen (so 2-4 Jahre) :m




Alte Sabbelbacke!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Alte Sabbelbacke!|rolleyes


 

..manchmal helfen solche leeren Drohungen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..manchmal helfen solche leeren Drohungen :q




Ach die Taktik wendest du mal wieder an...|rolleyes

Ist es wirklich schon sooo schlimm?:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, t´samm!

@ Chris- Der hässlichste Schneidertag ist besser als der schönste Arbeitstag|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend 

So gerade nochmal drei Stunden an der Weser abgeschneidert... man das ist hier im 
Moment wie verhext. Die Räuber müssen randvoll mit Brut sein und haben null Bock auf ein Tock...


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach die Taktik wendest du mal wieder an...|rolleyes
> 
> Ist es wirklich schon sooo schlimm?:m


 
...schlimmer :c#d



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> @ Chris- Der hässlichste Schneidertag ist besser als der schönste Arbeitstag|supergri


 
..recht hat er #6



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> So gerade nochmal drei Stunden an der Weser abgeschneidert... man das ist hier im
> Moment wie verhext. Die Räuber müssen randvoll mit Brut sein und haben null Bock auf ein Tock...


 
..scheint überall das gleiche, war nach dem Aalen noch ein bischen Zandern, nix... einfach nur zum :v


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Probiert doch einfach mal gegen späten Abend einen schwarzen Miniwobbler von Ugly Duckling.
Den am Spiro mit Hardmono!

Ist hier wohl im Moment der Renner...#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Probiert doch einfach mal gegen späten Abend einen schwarzen Miniwobbler von Ugly Duckling.
> Den am Spiro mit Hardmono!
> ...


 
;+ wollte doch nicht auf Forellen los  

guck mal im Miniboard, hab da gerade Dein Posting bearbeitet, aus versehen natürlich


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Probiert doch einfach mal gegen späten Abend einen schwarzen Miniwobbler von Ugly Duckling.
> Den am Spiro mit Hardmono!
> ...




LOL, neee #d Sbiro is totally gay. :q:q:q

Also bei uns ist die Weser im moment garnicht so schlecht. In der Dämmerung die Uferkante abwobbeln, Salmo Perch 8F, gut für Z-Fisch.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend an den Rest der Bande  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> LOL, neee #d Sbiro is totally gay. :q:q:q
> 
> Also bei uns ist die Weser im moment garnicht so schlecht. In der Dämmerung die Uferkante abwobbeln, Salmo Perch 8F.


 
THX sehr nett ausgedrückt :m

schön zu hören das es wenigstens in Fishkoppcity läuft #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend.......

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von nem Angler als Fischkopp beschimpft werden ist ja die eine Sache -- aber wenn der auch noch aus Hamburg kommt hört's echt auf! :q:q:q

Demnächst beschimpfen die St.Gallener die Münchner als Lederhosenträger.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Von nem Angler als Fischkopp beschimpft werden ist ja die eine Sache -- aber wenn der auch noch aus Hamburg kommt hört's echt auf! :q:q:q
> 
> Demnächst beschimpfen die St.Gallener die Münchner als Lederhosenträger.


 

Wer beschimpft den hier??? aber der Schmerz sitzt immernoch säääähr tief, obwohl mir Fussbal eigentlich komplet abgeht 

z.T. St Galle...: sind doch eh alles Süditaliener, wenn interessiert wie die sich nennen :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sag doch nochmal was Nettes über Niedersachsen, Chris! :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja so unterschiedlich ist das. Salmo Perch, Rapala X-Rap, die 
wildestens Illex Kombinationen alles wurde getestet. 
Manchmal ist halt der Wurm drin. 

Heute hab ich Hausarrest bekommen, aber morgen Abend wird wieder zum 
Angriff gebl... tutet. 

Und Namensvetter da geb ich Dir recht, Spiro ist echt gay :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja so unterschiedlich ist das. Salmo Perch, Rapala X-Rap, die 
wildestens Illex Kombinationen alles wurde getestet. 
Manchmal ist halt der Wurm drin....

Heute hab ich Hausarrest bekommen, aber morgen Abend wird wieder zum 
Angriff gebl... tutet. 

Und Namensvetter da geb ich Dir recht, Spiro ist echt gay :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sag doch nochmal was Nettes über Niedersachsen, Chris! :q


 
Niedersachsen sind niedlich  

...nett genug??? :q


----------



## nemles (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Niedersachsen sind niedlich
> 
> ...nett genug??? :q



Schleimer und Lügner :q|uhoh::q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Schleimer und Lügner :q|uhoh::q


 

 #t erwischt |evil:

Man wat freu ich mich schon auf Büsum, hoffentlich mal wieder vernünftiges zuppeln an der Rute :vik:


----------



## nemles (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> hoffentlich mal wieder vernünftiges zuppeln an der Rute :vik:



Olles Ferkel |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Abend allerseits!


Ähem- sagt nicht der Volksmund- Niedlich ist die kleine Schwester von Schei..e?:m

Habt Ihr schon wieder Themen drauf!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits!
> 
> 
> Ähem- sagt nicht der Volksmund- Niedlich ist die kleine Schwester von Schei..e?:m
> ...


 
Moin Kai
man sieht Du weißt bescheid |rolleyes:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits!
> 
> 
> Ähem- sagt nicht der Volksmund- Niedlich ist die kleine Schwester von Schei..e?:m
> ...



nee nee,Nett ist die Kleine schwerster von Sche_iße,_muß das heißen.

In etwa so:

"Na wie war der Abend mit XY(weibl.)?"
"Echt Nett", der andere.
Begriffen?


----------



## nemles (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Begriffen?



Nö #c Ich kenne xy leider nicht.


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö #c Ich kenne xy leider nicht.




Wohnte bis Dez. noch in St.Georg und jetzt in Düsseldorf.

Hab was anderes gefunden:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> nee nee,Nett ist die Kleine schwerster von Sche_iße,_muß das heißen.
> 
> In etwa so:
> 
> ...


 
auch wieder wahr |rolleyes

Moin Peter


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hört sich so an, als hättet Ihr das öfter.......:q


----------



## nemles (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an, als hättet Ihr das öfter.......:q



Nö, nur einmal die Woche.

Von Montag bis Sonntag


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, nur einmal die Woche.
> 
> Von Montag bis Sonntag




Eben,am WE wird geangelt


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Eben,am WE wird geangelt


 
und manchmal auch zwischendurch |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Eben,am WE wird geangelt


 

Wat hast Du denn für´n Kalender?:vik:

Ich hau mich wech und schmeiß mich aus dem Kellerfenster!:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Wat hast Du denn für´n Kalender?:vik:
> 
> Ich hau mich wech und schmeiß mich aus dem Kellerfenster!:q




Aber nur mit Köbber!


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber nur, wenn du mir in meinem Keller "Brösels" Flachköpperdamm nachbaust:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn du mir in meinem Keller "Brösels" Flachköpperdamm nachbaust:g


 
..wir füllen Deinen Keller mit Katzenkagge und üben dann mit Dir Flachköbber machen :vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat is mir denn da doch zuviel Flavour im Spiel- Ich bin doch kein Karpfenangler

Anneres Theeema; Gebt mal so´n bisschen Futter, was dat Camping-WE angeht!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Campingwochenende rockt!
Also Liz und ich sind definitiv mit dabei...


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade, daß die Choose mit DK nicht klappt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Schade, daß die Choose mit DK nicht klappt...


 

..wird schon noch :m aber erstmal Brandungs-Mefo-KleinbootCamping@Süssau :vik: dat wird auch fett 
 #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nachdem im Zanderkantthread heute scheinbar keine Erblindungsgefahr mehr besteht, wünsch ich euch eine Gute N8 und für morgen schonmal einen schiggen Mi 

Achja nur noch 4 Tage udRvH :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## nemles (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dito,



Endlich mal wieder im eigenem Bettchen grunzen....:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|gaehn: |gaehn: moin

verd*mmt Nacht viel zu kurz, Arbeitstag dafür noch viel zu lang   

Bis später


----------



## nemles (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und die Woche will einfach kein Ende nehmen.|gr:

Moinsen #h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moinsen" gerufen!#h

Die Woche zieht sich wirklich wie Kaugummi.|rolleyes
Aber Samstag auf Sonntag geht's auf Aaljagd!

Doch vorher ist noch jede Menge Arbeit.#q#q#q


----------



## tommi108 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

SoS wer kann helfen suche für die Elektro. Multirolle KGN 500 FF  eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
mfg tommi


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



tommi108 schrieb:


> SoS wer kann helfen suche für die Elektro. Multirolle KGN 500 FF  eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mfg tommi




Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen und kenne auch keinen, der die Rolle hat.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde aber mal den Hersteller direkt anschreiben und fragen, ob sie dir die Anleitung per E-Mail zuschicken.

Und wenn sie die nicht in Deutsch haben, dann garantiert in Englisch.
Und das wirst du ja wohl übersetzt kriegen?:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, mal wieder erstaunlich ruhig hier...|kopfkrat

Dann mal gute Nacht gesacht!|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|director:Ge' Moije!!!

*Aufgewacht und mitgemacht!!!#h#h#h
*

Auf Dauer mit mir selbst unterhalten ist auch doof...|rolleyes
*
*


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#u|schlafen

... moin.

Schrei doch nicht so, echt. |scardie:|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!!!

@dirk
hab gerade gesehen das ich dich gestern angerufen habe. und wunderte mich gestern, dass ich meinen kumpel beim angeln nicht erreiche|uhoh: sorry für die späte störung!


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moinsen!!!
> 
> @dirk
> hab gerade gesehen das ich dich gestern angerufen habe. und wunderte mich gestern, dass ich meinen kumpel beim *nageln* nicht erreiche|uhoh: sorry für die späte störung!




Hab deinen Anruf auch heut morgen erste gesehen, da ich mein Handy auf der Arbeit liegen gelassen hab.

Auch mich hättest du aber um die Uhrzeit bei dem gestört, was dein Kumpel gestern gemacht hat!!!:q



Sooo und jetzt verpetz ich dich...


----------



## djoerni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

shit! scheixx Tastatur... na dann ist ja gut...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> #u|schlafen
> 
> ... moin.
> 
> Schrei doch nicht so, echt. |scardie:|uhoh:




Schnarchratte!

Haste frei heut, oder was?


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> shit! scheixx Tastatur... na dann ist ja gut...





Ändern hilft jetzt eh nix mehr!

Schon gemeldet!:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach sooo schlimm ist der nicht... da gibts bessere


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## djoerni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch 35 udrvh


----------



## djoerni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wollte ich auch schon vermelden... in 35 Tagen um die Zeit lassen wir geade oslo hinter uns|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder lassen uns von den Zöllnern auseinander nehmen


----------



## djoerni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö, die lassen uns zufrieden. ich fahr gleich zandern


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann schau mal in den Blog....

Zandern?! Sack! Ich muss noch bis 1600 schaffen dann gehts wieder los


----------



## djoerni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

in ner stunde nach hause und dann ab an die zanderkant...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ihr habt's mal gut...#6

Wünsch euch paar ordentliche Stachler!:m

Dafür werd ich Samstag auf Schlangenjagd gehen!!!


----------



## djoerni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das mach ich gleich nebenbei...


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wunderte mich gestern, dass ich meinen kumpel beim nageln nicht erreiche



Nee, nee, djoerni, Ferkeleien nachträglich ändern iss nicht!!!|uhoh:#d#d#d

Du bist sauber erwischt worden und wirst auch sauber verhaftet











:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

urde auch mal Zeit, dass dieses olle Ferkel erwischt wird:vik:,
nur, er weiss nix davon, ist ja gerade beim N., ach nee, Angeln|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Uwe!

Ich find auch Jörn hat den Titel verdient!

Wo findet man eigentlich Infos und Bilder, wie deine Norgetour war???#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Recht So! Olles Ferkel 


Und endlich mal wieder ein so richtig schön unbewusstes Vergehen! In der letzten 
Zeit fühlt man sich bei den Ferkeln ja wie bei einem europäischen Songcontest....


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tach Uwe!
> Wo findet man eigentlich Infos und Bilder, wie deine Norgetour war???#c



Leider war die Tour sehr enttäuschend:r. Das lag sicher nicht an den Fischen ( ich hab meine Menge gefangen), sondern am Drumherum und zwei unserer Mitfahrer, nach denen man sich zu richten hatte. Sie wussten sowieso alles besser, die Guides der Anlage hatten ihrer Meinung absolut keine Ahnung#d#d. Bilder gabs nicht viel, in unserem Blog (Hitrabande) sind ein paar vorhanden.
Ich muss diese Tour immer noch verdauen|gr:|gr:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Leider war die Tour sehr enttäuschend:r. Das lag sicher nicht an den Fischen ( ich hab meine Menge gefangen), sondern am Drumherum und zwei unserer Mitfahrer, nach denen man sich zu richten hatte. Sie wussten sowieso alles besser, die Guides der Anlage hatten ihrer Meinung absolut keine Ahnung#d#d. Bilder gabs nicht viel, in unserem Blog (Hitrabande) sind ein paar vorhanden.
> Ich muss diese Tour immer noch verdauen|gr:|gr:




Oh, das hört sich ja nicht soooo prickelnd an...|rolleyes

Nächstes Mal wird besser!:m


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal schauen, nächstes Jahr geht gar nicht, da spielen die Finanzen nicht mit:c ( Fortbildung und Renovierungsarbeiten am Haus zollen ihren Tribut).
 Wenn danach, dann aber nur in einer kleinen Gruppe wie letztes Jahr Ansnes, das war #6 ( obwohl sunny, knute,Torsk Ni und djoerni dabei waren:q:q), nein, nein, das hat richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo?! Wir hatten auch zu leiden


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Yupiis Bilder sind in meinem Pofilalbum unter Norwegen 09.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wenn danach, dann aber nur in einer kleinen Gruppe wie letztes Jahr Ansnes, das war #6 ( obwohl sunny, knute,Torsk Ni und djoerni dabei waren:q:q), nein, nein, das hat richtig Spass gemacht



Erstmal Moin gesagt#h

@alter Mann|supergri
Ich hab mit Kai schon auf dem Hannöverschen AB-Treffen darüber gesabbelt. Wir werden uns was einfallen lassen, damit die Hitrabande 2011 wieder GEMEINSAM ins gelobte Land pilgert:l


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yes, wir werden da schon was hinbekommen 

Btw. hier der größte Hecht meiner heutigen Feierabendtour,


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ist der niedlich 

Petri zu den Fängen. 
Ich muß auch mal wieder unbedingt ans Wasser|gr:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na geht doch schon für den Anfang!#6

Petri dazu...


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Niedlich ist die kleine Schwester von..... 

Ne der Hering ist echt nicht der Knaller aber was solls nach 
drei Schneiderabenden freust Du Dich über jeden Strohhalm.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Niedlich ist die kleine Schwester von.....
> 
> Ne der Hering ist echt nicht der Knaller aber was solls nach
> drei Schneiderabenden freust Du Dich über jeden Strohhalm.




Na, jetzt mach ihn mal nicht so runter!

Wo Schniepel sind, da ist auch die digge Mama nichtr weit...

Ich brauch Samstag noch 2-3 Aale und dann wird nächste Woche der Räucherofen angeschmissen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aale sind ja nicht so mein Ding, morgen werde ich mal einen anderen See hier in der Gegend besuchen hab da so einiges gehört |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aale sind ja nicht so mein Ding, morgen werde ich mal einen anderen See hier in der Gegend besuchen hab da so einiges gehört |rolleyes




So sieht's bei mir mit den Hechten aus.

Und Aale, na ja, dauerhaft brauch ich die auch nicht.
Aber mal ein - zweimal im Jahr so nen selbstgeräucherten und danach ein-drei Schnapserl hinterher...
Ja, das ist schon legger!!!:q


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Niedlich ist die kleine Schwester von.....



Achso, die Story... hatte ich jetzt gar nicht mehr im Hinterkopf #q:q War auch nicht sarkastisch gemeint...


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Erstmal Moin gesagt#h
> 
> @alter Mann|supergri
> Ich hab mit Kai schon auf dem Hannöverschen AB-Treffen darüber gesabbelt. Wir werden uns was einfallen lassen, damit die Hitrabande 2011 wieder GEMEINSAM ins gelobte Land pilgert:l



das ist grossartig#6#6
da schnacken wir am 10. beim#g drüber.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:


2011 wird das ultimative Norwegenjahr!!!

MFT & Nachwuchs goes Norge heißt das dann...:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> das ist grossartig#6#6
> da schnacken wir am 10. beim#g drüber.



Na ich weiß ja nicht ob das so großartig für Dich ist.

Wenn Dir die Hektiker auf Deiner diesjährigen Tour schon auf den Sack 
gegangen sind, wie willst Du es dann mit so unentspannten Typen wie uns aushalten


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, mein kleiner:vbeutel|supergri.
Das waren keine Hektiker, es musste immer nur nach ihrer Nase gehen:r. Und von Dir selbst, der Du ja eine wandelnde Schlaftablette bist, kann man ja nicht von Hektiker sprechen und die anderen Vögel|supergri sind nach nem Scheidebecher auch handzahm:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder Hamster :q


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wobei die Hamsterbacken auch mal am anderen Ende saßen:q


----------



## djoerni (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sacht mal mädels, könnt ihr mal zum wesentlichen zurückkommen? 
Ich hab gestern elegant abgeschneidert|uhoh: tierischer wind in hamburg. somit keine Bisse zu sehen...


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heul doch, Du Schlüpfer:q
war ja klar, dass Du nix fängst. Ist ja keiner von uns Fachleuten dabei gewesen, der Dir mal die Grundkenntnisse vom Fischefangen beibringen konnte.:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und im HH gibt es keine Miniköhler


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vielleicht sollten wir ein paar dort einsetzen, damit KKK auch mal nen Erfolgserlebnis hat:q


----------



## djoerni (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

blöckt ihr mal rum... irgendwann rächt sich das noch


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, am 10., wenn Du nach dem ersten#g umkippst und den Wal spielst


----------



## djoerni (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin am 10. eh nicht dabei...#q


----------



## knutemann (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie jetzt#c
Habs grad in unserer IG gelesen.
Schade:c


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Mädels- Endlich WE|wavey:

Zum Angeln komm´ich auch dieses WE nicht.....im Nachbarort (Hessisch Oldendorf) ist morgen VW Veteranentreffen. Muss ich unbedingt hin!
Die Straßen hier sind bereits heute voller schöner Oldies:k


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann!#q#q#q

Ich bin echt ein Idiot!!!|gr:|uhoh:#d

Wir haben hier bestes Aalwetter.
Es ist schwül warm, der Himmel ist bedeckt und kaum Wind.

Doch ich Blödmann hab veralzheimert, dass heut ja Samstag ist und der einzige Laden, wo ich hätte eine Karte für das kleine Flüßchen kaufen können, schon um 12.30Uhr zumacht....:c

Jetzt bleibt mir nur über an meinen Weiher zu fahren und da zu angeln!
Und zu hoffen, dass die Forellen und Saiblinge nicht sooo geil auf Tauwürmer sind...

Verdammter Mist!!! Blöder Trottel!!!


----------



## nemles (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Trottel (und Trotteline) #h

Ich packe gerade mein Gerödel zusammen, morgen früh geht es auf die Nordsee. Da braucht man keinen zusätzlichen Jagdschein :vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöchen- 

Alzheimer-Light ist doch auch was feines- da lernt man jeden Tag neue Leute kennen.

Aber trotzdem wünsch ich Euch einen guten Fang!
Petri Heil!


----------



## MFT Sutje (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgähn,

so,bei mir haben die Zander erstmal ruhe,denn ich fang keine.

Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal schön an die Este setzten, und Aal zupfen,denn die fang ich wenigstens.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

mal schöne Grüsse aus Dänemark geschickt.
Nachdem ich einige Stunden mit der LAN-Verbindung gekämpft habe, bin ich endlich wieder online.
Werde es heute Abend mal auf die Platten Freunde versuchen.
Muss noch ein bißchen Watties plümpern.
Hab aber direkt vor der Haustür (20 Meter bis zur Bucht)Wattwurmhaufen an Wattwurmhaufen.
Morgenfrüh(04:00 Uhr) werde ich den Mefo's in Fynshöved nachstellen.

Gruß und schönen Sonntag

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jung!

@ Dirk 

Na wer hat da in den Stichworten rumgefummelt 

@ Ralf

Viel Spaß und dicke Mefo mein Lieber!

Ich war gestern wieder etwas auf Räuberpirsch und konnte diesen 70iger verhaften.
Der Kerle hatte sich den zweiten Drilling des Jerks leider so unglücklich in die Kiemen
gehauen, dass er keine Chance gehabt hätte.
Nun hat er es schön kühl und nächste Woche schön warm


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wollte mich nur eben zurückmelden von der Makrelentour, round about 100 Makros sind mit mir nach Hause gekommen :vik: bei bestem Wetter und riesigen Möwen-/Sprottenschwärmen war das ein richtig genialer Tag, extrem geile Stimmung und beste Fänge bei allen an Bord

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boah, alle Achtung!#6

Petri Heil!!!

Das weißt du nach dem Putzen aber auch was du gemacht hast...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das glaub mal ich glaub ich hab 2 Std. auf dem Kutter Fische ausgenommen #d 

Rücken ist rund |krank: morgen schnell was arbeiten und Dienstag zum Glück Rehabilitationsurlaub :vik:


----------



## nemles (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, Petri zum Fang. #6

Bei uns gab es leider nur Makros, 


*DAFÜR ABER REICHLICH :vik:*


----------



## nemles (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nach dem Makrelenmassaker Sonntag kam das große Fressen 

Sonntag Abend den Feuerkorb angeschmissen und Filets in der Gußpfanne kross gebraten. OBERLEGGA:m Die ganze Nachbarschaft hat mitgefuttert und gefeiert. 

Gestern geräuchert und auch OBERLEGGA :m
(Natürlich war die Nachbarns wieder mit dabei)

Musik:
So hat das Leben Sinn, so macht es Spass...|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen erst mal!#h


Mann , ist des hier tote Hose!#d

Seid ihr alle irgendwie verreist???|kopfkrat


----------



## bo74 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen erst mal!#h
> 
> 
> Mann , ist des hier tote Hose!#d
> ...


 

bin nicht verreist


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Bo!

Alles fit in SAW?


----------



## bo74 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Tach Bo!
> 
> Alles fit in SAW?


 
na ich denk mal schon . bin ja erst seit3 tagen wieder hier. war die letzten 2 wochen in der nähe von traunstein ..


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> na ich denk mal schon . bin ja erst seit3 tagen wieder hier. war die letzten 2 wochen in der nähe von traunstein ..




Wie jetzt???

Neue Ölplattform auf dem Chiemsee, oder was???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## bo74 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???
> 
> Neue Ölplattform auf dem Chiemsee, oder was???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


 
naja so ähnlich . ich arbeite doch auf ner onshore anlage . quasi nur auf dem festland. obwohl bei dem regen den wir da hatten ,war das schon ne bohr(insel).


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> naja so ähnlich . ich arbeite doch auf ner onshore anlage . quasi nur auf dem festland. obwohl bei dem regen den wir da hatten ,war das schon ne bohr(insel).




Ja, war schon ganz schön krass, was da an Regen runter gekommen ist...|uhoh:


Aber wonach bohrt ihr denn da im tiefsten Bayern???|kopfkrat


----------



## bo74 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, war schon ganz schön krass, was da an Regen runter gekommen ist...|uhoh:
> 
> 
> Aber wonach bohrt ihr denn da im tiefsten Bayern???|kopfkrat


 
na erdgas. da wurde schon seit 20 jahren oder so erdgas gefördert nu wurde das aber zu wenig. wir versuchen jetzt den erdgasspeicher von ner anderen seite anzustechen .machen quasi ne krummbohrung  oder sidetrack wie das bei uns heißt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieder was gelernt...:q#6

Na, dann seht mal zu, dass ihr da ordentlich was raus zieht!


----------



## bo74 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt...:q#6
> 
> Na, dann seht mal zu, dass ihr da ordentlich was raus zieht!


 

wär schön . aber wir haben ja nichts davon . auftraggeber ist eon ruhrgas. 
najut wünsch dir nen schönen tag ich muss mich jetzt mal um mein baby kümmern .


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal wieder was in Richtung Meeresangeln...


Wer von euch hat Interesse an einer Zweitagestour auf's Gelbe Riff im nächsten Jahr?#h

Da bei mir (keinurlaubmehrhabbedingt )dieses Jahr leider da nix mehr draus wird, will ich für nächstes Jahr grad alles in trockene Tücher packen!

Der Kutter (http://www.emma-line.dk/de/default.asp) fährt von Thyboron, ist für 12 Mann zugelassen und bleibt nachts auf See, so dass wirklich ausgiebig auf Dorsch, Köhler und Konsorten gefischt werden kann.

Scheinbar ist der Skip recht fähig Fisch zu finden, denn bis August 2010 ist er komplett ausgebucht.

Ich habe jetzt mal den Kutter für den 11.ten und 12.ten August nächsten Jahres gechartert.

Liz und ich werden auf jeden Fall fahren!
Also wären noch zehn Plätze frei.
Und bevor ich nen Trööt dazu eröffne, frag ich hier mal an.
Wäre natürlich super, wenn es eine MFT-Gruppencharter werden würde.:q

Die Fahrt wird 270€/Nase kosten!

Eis und Naturköder hat der Skipp wohl vorrätig.
Essen und Trinken auf Anfrage, aber es kommt bestimmt günstiger, wenn wir das selbst mitbringen!


Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit, nach der Tour noch eine oder zwei Nächte in einer Ferienwohnung etwa 200m vom Bootsliegeplatz entfernt zu mieten.
Diese kostet ~ 27€/Nacht und Nase!
Für Leute wie wir, die da nach der Tour noch etwas ausschlafen wollen, optimal!

Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal mit dem Skipper telefonieren, um zu erfahren, bis wann er das Geld haben will.


----------



## Ines (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Super Sache, Dirk!
Ich vermute, ich bin dann noch im Urlaub auf der Ostsee, sonst wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Super Sache, Dirk!
> Ich vermute, ich bin dann noch im Urlaub auf der Ostsee, sonst wäre ich gerne dabei!




Schade Ines!

Dann habt ihr euren Ostseeurlaub ja noch früher gebucht! |bigeyes
Vielleicht checkst du mal eure Reisedaten?

Wär nämlich echt schön, wenn du mit dabei wärst.


----------



## djoerni (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirksan
setz mich mal mit ??? auf die Liste. Weiß nicht wann wir nächstes jahr nach norge bügeln. aber geiles ding! wenn das wetter passt, ne mordsgaudi:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirksan
> setz mich mal mit ??? auf die Liste. Weiß nicht wann wir nächstes jahr nach norge bügeln. aber geiles ding! wenn das wetter passt, ne mordsgaudi:vik:




Guuuden Digger!

Kann ich gerne machen mit den ???.
Aber könnt ihr denn nicht euern nächsten Norge-Trip so planen, dass du dabei sein kannst?

Ich weiß nämlich nicht, wie lang man da reservieren kann, ohne zumindest eine Anzahlung zu leisten...

Aber wenn ich mit dem guten Mensch telefoniert hab, dann ist das klarer.

Wär halt schön, mit lauter Bekannten auf dem Kutter zu sein!

Dann weiß ich nämlich direkt, wenn das Portemonnaie weg ist, dass ich Esel es nur verlegt hab!!!:q


----------



## djoerni (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

telenier mal mit dem alten schweden ähhh dänen, und dann gucken wir mal. böcke hab ich auf jeden fall! und nur bekannte gesichter auf einem kudder hat auf jeden fall was!


----------



## Ines (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> checkst du mal eure Reisedaten?



Lieb von Dir, Dirk. Aber diesmal müssen wir unseren Urlaub um ein paar Familienfeiern herumlegen, und von daher ist er jetzt schon zeitlich eingegrenzt. Finde ich auch schade!


----------



## nemles (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk-San,

Das mit dem gelben Riff werde ich mal abklären. Dazu muß Frauchen ihren Segen geben, da ich bereits zwei Touren nächstes Jahr nach Norge gebucht habe


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

hört sich sehr gut an, aber leider fahre ich Ende August 2010, mit 2(3) anderen völlig Bekloppten nach Norge (mein erstes Mal).
Da ist 14 Tage vorher keine Tour mehr drin.
Gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Du die restlichen 10 Leute locker zusammenkriegst.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> hört sich sehr gut an, aber leider fahre ich Ende August 2010, mit 2(3) anderen völlig Bekloppten nach Norge (mein erstes Mal).
> Da ist 14 Tage vorher keine Tour mehr drin.
> ...





Na, dann werd ich morgen mal nen Trööt dazu aufmachen...

Mal gucken, ob sich da ein paar Leutz für finden!


----------



## Stühmper (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk ,

tolle Sache #6 Na das Schiff bekommste ja locker voll , wenn nicht habe ich mit Sicherheit......einige Reservisten
auf Lager !

Die waren im April und Mai am Riff.....Böcke haben diese Kollegen immer.....und auch wichtig - das nötige Kleingeld


Los Kollegas

Stühmper

P.S. Sehn uns am 8.8. ! Und war die Mehrtagesfahrt auf der
Seho schon ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Moin Dirk ,
> 
> tolle Sache #6 Na das Schiff bekommste ja locker voll , wenn nicht habe ich mit Sicherheit......einige Reservisten
> auf Lager !
> ...




Moinsen Thomas!

Ja, denke auch dass ich den Kahn voll bekomme.
Zumal der Skipp uns Zeit läßt mit dem bezahlen!:vik:#6:vik:

Die Mehrtagesfahrt mit der Seho fällt für uns leider flach dieses Jahr.:c
Wäre aber erst im Oktober gewesen...

Mußte letztens einen Tag unverhofft Urlaub nehmen und noch nen Zweiten muss ich nehmen, wenn unser Großer in die Schule kommt.
Und die zwei zusätzlichen Tage killen eben den Oktober Urlaub!!!#q#q#q


Nächstes Jahr wird besser!!!


----------



## Stühmper (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bodil oder Emma-Line ?

Sind aber beide gut #6

Wegen Ms Seho : Mehrtagesfahrt

Tja , im nächsten Jahr steht bei mir und vielen anderen 

Boardies auch so'ne Tour auf'n Zettel , Pilk und Plattkombi

soll es sein...........macht viel Spaß.......

Kannst ja mal bei mir im Board unter Seho Bilder ansehen !

Thomas


----------



## Ines (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk,

ich melde mich jetzt doch mal mit Vorbehalt an. Wenn ich ein bißchen herumzirkele, dann kann das terminlich doch klappen mit der Tour am 11./12. August 2010. Und bevor der Kahn jetzt ganz schnell ausgebucht ist und ich dann doch kann...:c#c

Also - wenn es irgendwie geht: dabei! :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> ich melde mich jetzt doch mal mit Vorbehalt an. Wenn ich ein bißchen herumzirkele, dann kann das terminlich doch klappen mit der Tour am 11./12. August 2010. Und bevor der Kahn jetzt ganz schnell ausgebucht ist und ich dann doch kann...:c#c
> 
> Also - wenn es irgendwie geht: dabei! :vik:




Hui!

Das ist ja mal super!!!

Hab ja hier noch keinen Trööt aufgemacht.
Aber wenn, dann stehst du mit auf der Liste...

Bisher hätten wir dann schon:

Liz
Ines? 
Tom?
Jörn???
Dirk
Chris??? (hat's wohl noch nicht gesehen)
Peter??
Kai??? (hat's wohl auch noch nicht gesehen)

Mal gucken was sich so tut, wenn ich den Trööt dazu aufmache!
Wird aber vielleicht erst nächste Woche was.
So lange haben die Resident's noch Zeit sich hier zu äußern...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hui!
> 
> Das ist ja mal super!!!
> 
> ...




Also ich melde auch mal Interesse an,kann aber noch nicht zusagen,da wir immer Betriebsurlaub machen,

Ach ja,hatte ich schon erwähnt,das ich jetzt Boote baue?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg,

Alles Gute zum 40ten Geburtstag

|schild-g|schild-g|birthday:#g|laola:|birthday:|birthday:


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ach ja,hatte ich schon erwähnt,das ich jetzt Boote baue?




mehr Input! |bigeyes

@ Jörg 


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag #6


----------



## djoerni (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@jörg
alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir!

@all

wünsche nen schnellrumgehfreitach!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Na, dann dem ollen Jörg auch mal von mir |schild-g!!!


@Peter,

bei was für ner Werft haste denn jetzt angefangen?
Haben die da Bedarf für nen 3D Zeichner???


----------



## djoerni (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denke mal Blohm und Voss


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na geil! 
Dann haben wir ja eine neue Quelle fürs GFK Gemansche, auch B&V sollte damit rumspielen


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Btw heute gehts endlich mal wieder nach "oben"! Auf meinem Boot muss 
schon eine halbmeterdicke Staubschicht liegen, die wird morgen erstmal abgespült- mit Gischt


----------



## djoerni (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sausack!!!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey das wird ein anstrengendes Wochenende!

- heute Nachtangeln vom Eiderliner aus
- morgen mein Boot "saubermachen"
- Sonntag Vereinsangeln

aber zum Glück ist dann auch bald wieder Montag :q


----------



## djoerni (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Montag und Dienstag hab ich frei. mit zwei leuten zum plöner see.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm "Frei" was ist das?!

Plöner See hört sich aber gut an, da geht was #6


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke danke danke ! |wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> mehr Input! |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin T´samm!

Ich schließ´mich mal den ganzen Gratulanten an |schild-g


@Dirk- ich wusste ja nicht, welchen Kai Du meinst........von daher dacht ich :"Hältste mal die Goschn bis daste Bescheid kriegst"

Also gut- auch wenns mitten inne Woche liegt.....DABEI!


----------



## nemles (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu noch aber schnell:

Jörch, alles Gute zum Burzeltag |laola:


|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir nochmal Nachträglich alles gute zum burzeltach Jörg |schild-g


Bin im moment nur noch am arbeiten, deswegen eher selten on 

@Dirk wenn der Urlaubsplan es zulässt, dabei :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war die letzten Tage auch etwas rar hier ...
wird aber wieder besser ! 
danke nochmal euch allen .....


----------



## nemles (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja, Sommerloch 

Nochmal kurz wech, und dann gehts Samstag wieder an die Ostsee.:vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zu der Dame nach Dahme?


----------



## nemles (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Genau.:q
Diesmal den länglichen Artgenossen nachstellen.#6


----------



## celler (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

längliche artgenossen sind dort auf jeden fall in überzahl ;-)


----------



## nemles (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Pöser Schlingel, was Du schon wieder denkst... |rolleyes


----------



## celler (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat macht die neue Frau in meinem Leben ;-)


----------



## nemles (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie, und noch nicht vorgestellt??? Angelt sie auch?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Ich hab da mal ein neues Thema aufgemacht...:q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2555578#post2555578

Noch sind 4 Plätze frei!

Wär schon schön, wenn möglichst viele bekannte Gesichter zusammen rausfahren würden.


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie, und noch nicht vorgestellt??? Angelt sie auch?


 


Vorgestellt?
Wenn du am We in Dahme bei der Dame bist, dann wirst sie kennen lernen.Ich fahre nämlich schon Donnerstag mit ihr hoch an die See.Verlängertes We ......

Angeln?
Ne noch nicht, aber bei der Kati hab ich das auch hin gekriegt.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin in die Runde ! #h
hab diese Woche Spätschicht und wollte mal nur kurz Hallo sagen bevor ich wieder zum Boot fahre um rumzubasteln .... 
cu later


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ge Moije!|wavey:

Dann mal viel Spaß bei der Bastelstunde @ Jörg.
Ich mach heut Abend Garagenaufräumung...|rolleyes

Müssen ja den ganzen verfluchten Speicher leerräumen, weil wir den Boden isoliern wollen.|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Männers!


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Guuuden" gerufen!#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

so,erster Urlaubstag und ich halte das wie die Kutter.Urlaub=Werftzeit.
Wat hab ich mich am WE abgequält.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Ja, ist halt immer was zu tun.
Bei uns ist zwar im Moment zwar kein Quälen angesagt, aber extremst Räumen!
Ein Schwerlastfahrstuhl (Speicher<-->Keller bzw. Garage) fehlt leider in unserm Haus!


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Der Ticker läuft unaufhaltsam, man hab ich ein Bock auf Urlaub


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Der Ticker läuft unaufhaltsam, man hab ich ein Bock auf Urlaub




Ich könnte auch 300 Tage im Jahr Urlaub machen!:q


----------



## djoerni (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo willste denn hin?


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Zu Jirko, Donnerstag bis Samstag


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk,
so´n Roboter wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin und keiner da.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter!

Doch doch... Noch zwei udrvh


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle !!!! |wavey:
heut nochmal eine Lackschicht aufs Oberdeck, dann Boot wieder zusammen basteln ....
dann muß ich auch ganz bald mal wieder los zum Angeln ... |uhoh:
wünsch euch allen nen schönen Tag .......


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier mal nen paar Baustellenbilder ! 
eeeeednlich fertich mit lackiererei :vik:
man kriegt ja so langsam Übung bei der Bootsbastelei 
wenn das Boot dann aber fertig ist, ist garantiert erstmal Schluß mit Bootsanschaffungen und -restaurierungen ...........
jetzt erstmal alles wieder zusammen, die neuen Scheiben einkleben und gleich mal die DR ranbasteln ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Arbeit Jörg! Jetzt wird es aber Zeit aufs Wasser zu kommen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Richtig schick @ Jörg!#6

Immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich nächstes Jahr den Führerschein hab.
Aber sowas lohnt leider für uns nicht!

Vielleicht in ~ 25 Jahren!!!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Unsere Karren "lohnen" sich auch nicht, aber wir machen es trotzdem


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Unsere Karren "lohnen" sich auch nicht, aber wir machen es trotzdem




Na ja, ihr seit schon 3,5m näher an der Ostsee dran als wir...


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|bigeyesOh, ein lesender, aber nicht auf PN's antwortender Ralf!|bigeyes

Tach gesacht!#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyesOh, ein lesender, aber nicht auf PN's antwortender Ralf!|bigeyes
> 
> Tach gesacht!#h



Hallo Dirk,

bekenne mich schuldig. Danke für die PN.
Wollte Dir eigentlich seit Sonntanachmittag ne PN schicken, aber irgendwie ist mir das immer wieder durchgerutscht.
Ich hoffe, eine Wiedergutmachung, in Form von Hopfenkaltschale, bei Chrischan, wird Dich besänftigen.
#g#g|krach:|krach:

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> bekenne mich schuldig. Danke für die PN.
> Wollte Dir eigentlich seit Sonntanachmittag ne PN schicken, aber irgendwie ist mir das immer wieder durchgerutscht.
> ...



Hi Ralf,

ne Hopfenkaltschale ist immer gut!

Ging mir ja nur darum, dass du dich bei dem ollen Herrn aus Stein mal meldest, wegen der FeWo...:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> 
> ne Hopfenkaltschale ist immer gut!
> 
> Ging mir ja nur darum, dass du dich bei dem ollen Herrn aus Stein mal meldest, wegen der FeWo...:q




Mit Chrischan hab ich schon 2x tefloniert. 


Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moinsen" geplärrt und Allen ein nettes Bergfest gewünscht...#h

Wenn alles gut geht, komm ich Samstag auf Sonntag zum Aalangeln!:q
Diesmal fahr ich mir grad am Samstagmorgen ne Karte kaufen.|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde ! #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

bin auch kurz hier und gleich wieder weg.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal was echt Unerfreuliches!

http://www.20min.ch/finance/news/story/18322432

Wir Meeresangler kriegen bis 2050 ein echtes Problem, wenn die Menschheit nicht langsam reagiert!|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:

Gestern Abend im Focus geschmökert und da steht Ähnliches drin!|uhoh:

Was meint ihr, wie man das Ganze aufhalten bzw. verlangsamen könnte?

Es muss doch irgendwelche Lösungsansätze geben???#c

Checkt denn die Menschheit nicht, dass wir nur eine Erde haben?

Weil so steuern wir auf nen totalen Kollaps zu!!!
Mir wird echt Angst und Bange!!!


Am Liebsten würde ich irgend eine Bewegung gründen, mit möglichst Vielen, die dahinter stehen, nach Brüssel ziehen und dort solange den Regierungstypen auf die Füße treten, bis die wirklich mal was unternehmen!


Denn wenn ein kleiner, halbschmaler, norditalienischer AbundzuganzgerneimMeerAngler sich schon so Gedanken macht, dann sollte das doch bei 3/4 der Weltbevölkerung auch ins Hirn zu kriegen sein...:q


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

solche Nachrichten sind immer erschreckend |uhoh:
ich frag mich auch was mein Sohn irgendwann nochmal erleben kann / muß ......
hab neulich gelesen das sich die Ostsee die nächsten Jahre bis 4 Grad erwärmen soll - was dann passiert kann auch keiner absehen bisher - für Dorsch, Mefo & co wirds garantiert alles andere als vorteilhaft sein 
was will man machen - überall, ausser in Europa steigt die Bevölkerungszahl - 7 Mrd Menschen werden immer mehr Nahrung benötigen 
es wird irgendwann in der (ganz) fernen Zukunft mal nen schlimmes Ende nehmen


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das Schlimme daran ist, dass man sich manchmal vorkommt, als wäre man in einer Achterbahn festgeschnallt und gerade über diesen Kipppunkt nach einem endlosen Hochfahren drüber...

--> ab jetzt nur noch ungebremst abwärts (gut, vielleicht mit kleinen Hochs zwischendurch), aber definitiv Fahrtrichtung Ende!

Was machen wir nun?

Mit dem unausweichlichen Schicksal abfinden, jauchzend und jubelnd die Fahrt genießen, oder panisch schreiend nach Hilfe rufen und darauf hoffen, dass doch noch irgend ein Übermensch die Notbremse zieht???


P.S.: Ich hasse Achterbahnfahren!!!


----------



## nemles (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja, Dirk, da sind wir doch selbst Schuld dran (als Menschheit gesehen)|krach:

So lange, wie wir in den sogenannten Wohlstandsstaaten unser Konsumverhalten nicht ändern, werden wir aus dieser Achterbahn auch nicht raus kommen.

Wenn jeder einzelne seinen Beitrag dazu leisten würde, ginge es noch glimpflich aus. Tun aber die wenigsten.:c

Ich tue es auch nicht genügend. Ich kaufe zwar im Supermarkt keinen Fisch, aber z.B. Garnelen, und zwar dann, wenn mir danach ist und nicht Saisonal bedingt oder nur zwei mal im Jahr, sondern kann das zu jeder Zeit in fast jedem Supermarkt tun.

Und das rechne mal hoch auf Fisch oder andere Produkte!!!
Das sind die paar Prozente, die überhaupt in den Handel gelangen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

tja,was soll ich sagen,diese Überfischung ist schon heftig,nicht umsonst gilt die Nordsee in der Deutschen Bucht als TOT.
Ich glaube Tom hatte mir mal eine Story erzählt,wo ein Hochseetrawler,welcher Seelachs fangen wollte,die ersten Schleppversuche hinter sich brachte und "nur" Rotbarsch fing.Dieser wurde dann gleich wieder verkappt,da der Zielfisch ja Seelach ist.
Bitte nicht schlagen,aber ich glaube,in so ein Netz passen um die 10 Tonnen Fisch.

Ist schon schei_ße,_das soetwas passieren kann und darf,das diese Mengen an Fisch,ungenutzt und Tot ins Meer geschmissen werden.

Es ist aber auch nicht anders mit den Kreaturen an Land,Beispiel die Haltung von Rindern in den Feedlots.Dort stehen auf kleinsten raum die Rinder und werden gemästet und gleich zum Schlachthof getriebn,welcher sich auf dem gleichen Gelände befindet.Die Abgase die von den Rindern produziert werden,sind schlimmer als jedes Gefährt,welches mit fossilem Brennstoff fährt.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja schon traurig ...
vielleicht sollte man doch einige Umweltinitiativen unterstützen ...
welche macht denn eurer Meinung nach am meisten für die Meere ?
greenpeace ? oder andere ...
macht vielleicht mehr Sinn als ne eigene zu starten |kopfkrat
ach ja - good morning @ all ! #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ja schon traurig ...
> vielleicht sollte man doch einige Umweltinitiativen unterstützen ...
> welche macht denn eurer Meinung nach am meisten für die Meere ?
> greenpeace ? oder andere ...
> ...



Moinsen!#h

Mit dem Konsum ist wirklich so eine Sache.
Mir geht's da ähnlich wie dir @Tom!
Worauf ich grad Lust habe wird gekauft...|rolleyes

Obwohl ich eigentlich denke, dass ich (wir) schon umweltbewußt leben (so im Allgemeinen), könnte man natürlich mehr tun.
Aber es wäre schön, wenn sich nur einfach mal das "LebenundLebenlassenDenken" überall durchsetzen würde.

So wie von Peter geschrieben...
Wenn ich ein Trawler bin (bzw. dessen Besitzer) und fang nen riesen Sack Rotbarsch, obwohl nicht der Zielfisch, dann verarbeite ich den und kipp den ganzen Fang nicht einfach tot zurück!
Sowas meine ich!

Für solche Dinge müßte man kämpfen!!!


Und den momentanen "Umweltaktivisten" trau ich nicht wirklich.

Peta = *Spinnerverein*

Greenpeace = *Shellgesteuert*


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

über PETA brauchen wir gar nicht nachzudenken #q


----------



## MINIBUBI (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Also ich weiss nicht was das für eine Aufregung werden soll?
Solange sich alles ums Geld dreht wird sich keiner richtig Ändern.
Tom sagte ja schon selber "mann kauft was weil mann gerade Bock darauf hat"
Natürlich ist es echt toll das mann im März/April sich Erdbeeren kaufen kann.
Die schmecken zwar nicht aber mann hat welche.
Das kann mann mit sehr vielen sachen jetzt fortführen.
so lange wir Geld für Lebensmittel aus geben die um den Erdball geflogen werden müssen ausgeben und andere daran verdienen bleibt das so.Auch wenn die Zukunftsaussichten richtig Sch....e sind.


PS: Zukunftsaussichten !!!
Ich selber glaube nur an die Zukunft der ERDE.
wieso?
ganz einfach 
Alles was je auf der ERDE gelebt hat ist irgend wann mal Ausgestorben wodurch auch immer.
Wieso sollte der Mensch verschont bleiben?????
Wir und die ERDE Retten?
Die ERDE wir sich irgendwann mal Schütteln und die Spezis HomoSapiens ist Geschichte.
Und in ein paar Tausen -Millionen Jahren blüht und Grünt alles wieder.
Der ERDE geht es ohne uns viel besser.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du genießt also die Fahrt!|supergri

Aufgeregt bin ich wegen dieses Themas nicht, wollte nur mal darüber sprechen...#h

Und irgendwie hoffe ich schon, dass wir Menschen das gemeinsam  schaffen mit dem Überleben.


P.S.:
Krokodile und Haie sind bisher noch nicht ausgestorben!


----------



## djoerni (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch irgendwer wach?


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> noch irgendwer wach?




Jetzt wieder!:q:m

Obwohl ich gern noch ein paar Stündchen weitergeschlafen hätte...

Hier ist auch heute Murmeltierwetter!
Na ja, so macht's einem wenigstens nix aus drinnen zu räumen!


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !
hier ist allerbestes Wetter ..... :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !
> hier ist allerbestes Wetter ..... :m




Moinsen Jörg!

Ja, das war hier gestern...:q

Dieses Wechselhafte ist echt ätzend!|evil:

Zum Einen, weil ich Samstag/Sonntag bissel auf Aal gehen wollte, zum Anderen, weil eigentlich nächste Woche unser neues Dach drauf sollte...#q#q#q

Jetzt kommt der Dachdecker aber erst ab 10tem August!
Hoffe das Wetter stabilisiert sich bis dahin!


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal Moin gerufen.

Noch msl zu den Umweltschutzorganisationen.
Peta kann man knicken,die Ticken anders.
Greenpeace bekommt von mir Jährlich eine Spende,denn die haben Eier aus 
Chrom- Vanadium.
Auch wenn manche Aktionen sehr fragwürdig sind,würden so manche Sünden an der Umwelt nicht ans Licht kommen.Egal ob es jetzt auf dem Meer,an Land oder unter Tage ist.
Die deken so manches auf und riskieren ihr Leben und Freiheit bei den Aktionen.



p.s. Ich bin Morgen mal wieder auf der Ostsee,mal sehen was ich an Fisch fenen kann.


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit #h

Wochenende... Den Plan, heute mal schnell an die Elbe zu huschen, lasse ich mal lieber |bigeyes Das Wetter soll sich erst mal entscheiden, ob das nun ein ordentliches Gewitter gibt, oder nicht.#d 
Zugezogen hat es sich schon und ein paar mal gerummst mit etwas Regen, aber das kann noch nicht alles gewesen sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hejsa Tom San!#h

Ich könnt auch grad los.

Hab eben auf den Kalender geguckt und innerlich geflucht dass es immer noch 22 Tage sind, bis wir endlich wieder auf salzigem Wasser sind...

Bin total under-fished und over-worked!|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Dirk, die paar Tage halten wir noch durch.#6

Ich muß allerdings meine Klamotten für die Tour schon eine Woche früher packen, da ich erst am Tag vorher aus Norge zurück komme. Hoffentlich vergesse ich nix :q#c


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach Dirk, die paar Tage halten wir noch durch.#6
> 
> Ich muß allerdings meine Klamotten für die Tour schon eine Woche früher packen, *da ich erst am Tag vorher aus Norge zurück komme.* Hoffentlich vergesse ich nix :q#c





Du hast es aber auch wirklich nicht leicht!|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du hast es aber auch wirklich nicht leicht!|rolleyes



RICHTISCHHH:q Weil, dieses Mal eine Woche Norge *OHNE* Angeln. Nicht mal ansatzweise.|uhoh:

Das ist wie Skatspielen im Puff.|evil:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> RICHTISCHHH:q Weil, dieses Mal eine Woche Norge *OHNE* Angeln. Nicht mal ansatzweise.|uhoh:
> 
> Das ist wie Skatspielen im Puff.|evil:




Noch nicht mal Handleine???

Oder bissel blinkern, wenn alle noch schlafen???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Das ja Quälerei!


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sach ich doch...|bigeyes

Abba ich laß mir noch was einfallen:q


----------



## djoerni (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin!


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

"Moinsen" auch von mir!|wavey:

Allen eine Schnellrumgehwoche gewünscht!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Time is ticking....


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal Moin gesagt.
Allen nicht Urlaubern wünsche ich eine schnell rumgehwoche.

Am WE war ich mal wieder Kuttern und ich muß sagen,das es sich echt lohnt,einen Longtörn auf der Caroline mitzumachen.
Am Mittow letzter Woche wurde ich von Stümper angeschrieben,ob ich nicht Lust hätte,am Sammstag mitzukommen.Gesagt,getan.
Sammstag Nacht um 0215 stand er dann vor meiner Tür und die Klamotten wurden eingepackt.
Gegen kurz nach Vier waren wir am Kutter,denn der Nebel den wir auf der Bahn hatten,war nicht ohne,teilweise nicht mal 50m sicht.Das sollte später auch auf´m Wasser so sein.
An Bord mußte ich erstmal schlucken,denn die Cremé de la Cremé des Brandungs- und Kutterangelns war vertreten.Also es waren der Deutsche Meister,zweifacher  Europameister und Weltmeister dabei,genauso das gleiche bei den Damen und viele die sich auf den vorderen Plätzen der Wertung befinden.
Egal,ermal ganz Sutje geklönt.
Fazit vom Tag,ich hab micht nicht schlecht geschlagen,lag mit meinem Fag dicht an den Profis,obwohl ich nicht mit 1000gr. gefischt hab.
Im Fahrpreis von 75€ sind vier Mahlzeiten mit getränk dabei,und die Caroline ist von 0500-2100 auf dem Wasser gewesen.Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding @ Peter!#6

Nur, wieso mit 1000g Gewicht angeln?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Soviel Drift ist doch nie im Leben in der Ostsee...|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe hört sich viel an, ist bei Naturköderangeln vom Kutter aber noch lange nicht die Obergrenze. Du darfst nicht vergessen, das man nicht alleine an der Reling steht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja gut, ist mir schon klar, dass die Naturköderangeln da gemacht haben.
Nur langen da für die Ostsee doch 250-300g auch aus...

Dachte ich bisher!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Peter

Hört sich sehr spannend an Eure Tour #6


----------



## Liz261280 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Unsere Jungs waren am Sonntag erfolgreich angeln #6

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/1237/jonaslouisangelninoberr.jpg


http://img249.*ih.us/img249/1237/jonaslouisangelninoberr.jpg

http://img86.*ih.us/img86/1237/jonaslouisangelninoberr.jpg


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

PPetri an die kleinen.

Aber prollen können die schon wie der PAPA


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Aber prollen können die schon wie der PAPA




|muahah:|stolz:|muahah:


----------



## Stühmper (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Mft- Dirk + Mft- Liz

Petri Heil dem Nachwuchs  #h

Haben die Kiddies bestimmt richtig genossen mal so auf de 

Bilders machen mit Fisch..........klasse #6

Dirk habe gehört im Westerwald gibt es Meeresschnecken :q

........korrekt ?

Ja war nen' netter Ausflug mit dem Sutje , war Lustig vor

allem der *3 Stunden Dauer Regen *war bereits im Fahrpreis

inklusive .......#c

Aber am 24.04.2010 und am äh nicht lachen 2.10.2010 |uhoh:

habe ich noch genug freie Plätze auf der Ms Karoline für so'n

Longtörn...........

Gruss at all

Stühmper

P.S. Und Peter kommt wieder mit  :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all!|wavey:

Hat's der olle Thomas doch endlich geschnallt, wer da bisher unerkannt in seinem Board rumschneckte!:m#r

Ja, die beiden Buben sind schon voll vom Angelvirus infiziert.
Und dann fängt der Große beim ersten Wurf, ganz nah an's Ufer, die Bachforelle!
Als ich ihm dann gesagt hab, dass Mama und Papa schon die ganze Zeit erfolglos auf Bachforelle angeln, da war er natürlich nochmal so stolz.:q


Und Anfang Oktober 2010 sind Liz und ich dann auch auf der Karo am Start.
So ne Gaudi kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin in die Runde!

Time is ticking...


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Mod mit dem komischen Avatar Bild!#h

Wie war denn eigentlich Bääärlün???


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehr gut #6

Top Hotel, top Wetter, top Zeit :q







Nur das Kindl Spülwasser kannste nicht saufen, aber 
da gibt es ja zum Glück Alternativen


----------



## Ines (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Süß, die beiden Kapuzenmännchen!

Und der Bericht vom Longtörn klingt ja echt nach gelungenem Trip. 

Petri an Groß und Klein! #6


----------



## goeddoek (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Mod mit dem komischen Avatar Bild!#h




Jepp - ist mir auch aufgefallen. Bist Du jetzt als Seth Brundle unterwegs ? |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mehr sag ich nicht....
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.525...52.52569,13.388651&spn=0.000605,0.001206&z=20


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - ist mir auch aufgefallen. Bist Du jetzt als Seth Brundle unterwegs ? |supergri |supergri |supergri




Moin Georg,


der junge Jediboardpadawan sich wohl hat zugewendet der dunklen Seite der Macht...#c


----------



## goeddoek (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai

Ach so |supergri|supergri


@ Dirk

Oha :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Allen Arbeitenden ein schönes Bergfest...


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!|wavey:


Scheinbar stirbt der MFT-Trööt langsam!|bigeyes


Was Anderes

Ist hier Jemand spontan?
Dann kommt am Wochenende in den Westwood und geht mit Aalangeln.
Hab da ein echt schmuckes kleines Flüßchen und das Wetter ist optimal!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee Dirk so schnell stirbt nichts. 
Ich denke mal im Moment hat jeder genug mit seinem eigenen Kram zu tun. 
Lass mal die nächsten Treffen anstehen, dann sieht das wieder ganz anders aus #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen.....

Totgesagte leben länger.....:m:m:m:m:m:m:m

" Sommerloch "

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Phöö das einzige Sommerloch herrscht hier zur Zeit auf Kai Tacklekonto! 
Oh man was man nicht noch so alles "schnell" braucht für 14 Tage Norwegen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euer Wort in Gottes Gehörgang!:m

Und klar weiß ich auch, dass ihr auch was zu tun habt...
Nur isses halt echt doof, wenn man sich hier mit sich selbst unterhalten muss.

Da kommt dann WellensittichmitdemSpiegel-Feeling auf und man kommt nur auf dumme Gedanken!!!|uhoh:|thinkerg:|clown:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Phöö das einzige Sommerloch herrscht hier zur Zeit auf Kai Tacklekonto!
> Oh man was man nicht noch so alles "schnell" braucht für 14 Tage Norwegen...



Kannste die Schnur gebrauchen, die ich mir für die Deep Sea Multi geholt hab?
Könnt ich dir günstig vermachen!!!

Ist nur drei Mal gefischt!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nächste Woche wird es besser, da kann ich jeden Tag ein 
Kleinköhlerbild von einem Herren W. aus S. uploaden


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oops überschnitten, sry Dirk hab gerade alles neu gemacht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wird es besser, da kann ich jeden Tag ein
> Kleinköhlerbild von einem Herren W. aus S. uploaden




Laß ihn das bloß nicht lesen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wird es besser, da kann ich jeden Tag ein
> Kleinköhlerbild von einem Herren W. aus S. uploaden



Dann könnte die Stimmung aber "Winter -lich" kühl werden....

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal nett "Moin" gerufen :m

Obwohl es ja keine Zeit mehr für 'nen "Frühschnack" ist


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oops überschnitten, sry Dirk hab gerade alles neu gemacht.




Na ja, dann nehm ich die halt, um bei mir am Weiher bissel die Schwarzangler zu ärgern...:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Auch mal nett "Moin" gerufen :m
> 
> Obwohl es ja keine Zeit mehr für 'nen "Frühschnack" ist




Moin Georgi,

gibt doch auch ein zweites Frühstück......
Grüsse an Regina....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Auch mal nett "Moin" gerufen :m
> 
> Obwohl es ja keine Zeit mehr für 'nen "Frühschnack" ist




Guuuden Georg!|wavey:


Ja, das "Früh" ist was, was eigentlich so gar nicht paßt!
Aber jetzt isses eben seit mehr als zwei Jahren drin im Name, da wär's jetzt ne Schande es wieder rauszunehmen...

Man kann halt leider nix für den Namen, den einem die Eltern geben!#y


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch mal wieder moin jesagt....

momentan sind hier echt immer die gleichen leute unterwegs.
wat ist mitm chris oder mitm tom oder mitm djoerni??


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Georgi,
> 
> gibt doch auch ein zweites Frühstück......
> Grüsse an Regina....
> ...




jo,mein 2 tes frühstück steht auch gerade an der nachtschicht ;-)
ich denke der ralf weiß bescheid ;-)


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal dirk kannst du dich noch an den letzten sommer erinnern?
bzw die letzte BKT?
war doch eigentlich noch ein geselliger abend,oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ralf, wann werdet ihr Freitags in Stein aufschlagen?

Vielleicht nehm ich mir nämlich doch Urlaub und wir turnen Donnerstag Abend schon hoch und machen Freitag schon ne Testausfahrt...:q


----------



## goeddoek (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Georgi,
> 
> gibt doch auch ein zweites Frühstück......
> Grüsse an Regina....
> ...




Da hast Du recht :m Liebe Grüße zurück |wavey: 

"Darf" ja auch erst an den Rechner, wenn die Gäste "versorgt" sind.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, dann nehm ich die halt, um bei mir am Weiher bissel die Schwarzangler zu ärgern...:q



Das Zeug wird doch nicht schlecht, ab damit in den dunklen Schrank 
oder Keller und für nächstes Jahr hab ich schon so 
meine dunklen Gedanken wo wir den Kram einsetzen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jo,mein 2 tes frühstück steht auch gerade an der nachtschicht ;-)
> ich denke der ralf weiß bescheid ;-)




Du sollst schlafen nach der Nachtschicht.......................

SCHLAFEN und nicht BEISCHLAFEN

Der neidische Ralf........

#6#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal dirk kannst du dich noch an den letzten sommer erinnern?
> bzw die letzte BKT?
> war doch eigentlich noch ein geselliger abend,oder?




Moin gesacht!|wavey:


Ja sicher kann ich mich da noch dran erinnern!:q

Das wird dieses Jahr nicht anders werden, eher sogar noch besser, da ja fast das ganze Team antritt!

Und wenn ihr dann abends noch Krischan kennenlernt und wir da alle legger grillen...
Da geht dann richtig die Party ab!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Ralf, wann werdet ihr Freitags in Stein aufschlagen?
> 
> Vielleicht nehm ich mir nämlich doch Urlaub und wir turnen Donnerstag Abend schon hoch und machen Freitag schon ne Testausfahrt...:q




Wir werden wohl so gegen 15:00 Uhr in Stein aufschlagen und schon mal bei Chrischan einkehren. Tom kommt auch im Laufe des Nachmittages.
Jonas hat da seinen 2ten Schultag auf der neuen Schule, deshalb wissen wir noch nicht, wann er Schluß hat.
Fahrzeit dürften so 1,5 - 2 Stunden sein.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin gesacht!|wavey:
> 
> 
> Ja sicher kann ich mich da noch dran erinnern!:q
> ...



jo,war echt noch ein lustiger abend auch wenn meine ex frau davon nicht ganz überzeugt war.
aber wir hatten ihn zumindest,den netten abend.

ja auf krischan bin ich ja mal gespannt.
seit ihr wieder auf dem campingplatz?

achso,grillen am freitag in der besagten kneipe,bistro oder wie man auch sagen soll?
ich komm ja mitm norgeklaus ,hoffe mal er lässt mich dann in eurer nähe raus....


@ralf
prost ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Apropos Grillen...


Ralf, hast du Krischan gefragt, wieviel Kapazität sein Grill hat?

Und vielleicht sollten wir mal rumfragen, wer überhaupt da abends noch mit grillen will?

Und wie machen wir das mit dem Fleisch etc.???

Fragen über Fragen!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Matze
sorry, dachte Du frühstückst in Naturalien. Ja, dat sind so die Wunschgedanken eines fast 50jährigen..:q:q:q:q

Für Samstag ist auf alle Fälle ein Grillabend geplant und auch schon mit Chrischan besprochen.
Mal sehen, ob noch andere Leute der Tour dazukommen wollen.
Bisher sind wir 8 Leutchen in Stein.

Freitag können wir auch grillen, kann alles kurzfristig mit Chrischan angeleiert werden.


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Fahrzeit dürften so 1,5 - 2 Stunden sein.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



bei deinem fahrstiel ca 5 min mehr........


wegen anhalten an der raststätte,der olli ist ja dabei ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Apropos Grillen...
> 
> 
> Ralf, hast du Krischan gefragt, wieviel Kapazität sein Grill hat?
> ...




Können ja ne Umfrage im BKT Thread machen, wer Interesse hat (Freitag und Samstag).
Würstchen ohne Ende hat Chrischan immer da. Er hat einen Grill am Strand (tagsüber) und auch am Kaffee.
Das mit dem Fleisch besprechen wir kurz vorher, wenn wir eine relativ genaue Teilnehmerzahl wissen (Ab 30 Leuten sind wir ne geschlossene Gesellschaft). Chrischan hat auch nen Grillmeister zur Verfügung, der tagsüber die Strandgäste begrillt.
Trinkt noch wer dunkles Weizen......
Chrischan besorgt extra für mich ein Kistchen....

:m:m:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> bei deinem fahrstiel ca 5 min mehr........
> 
> 
> wegen anhalten an der raststätte,der olli ist ja dabei ;-)




Olli kommt in die Dachbox und über den Fahrstil unterhalten wir uns am Freitag (Du mit Mineralwasser und ich mit dunklem Weizen)....

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Tyrgard (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin alle zusammen,

ich will nächste Woche zwischen dem 29. und 31.07. mit der MS Blauort auf die Nordsee raus.
Kennt jemand eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in/um Büsum?

Danke für eure Antwort.

Gruß von einem Vorharzer.


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Olli kommt in die Dachbox und über den Fahrstil unterhalten wir uns am Freitag (Du mit Mineralwasser und ich mit dunklem Weizen)....
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik:




ne ne das benehmen mit alkohol hab ich langsam gelernt......

ich weizen und du fahren ;-)

ach man,kein respekt vorm alter die jugend.
ok,überredet,ich dein auto und du trinken ;-.)


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Freitag wäre ich eher für den China Fritzen Ortsausgang Laboe.
Der ist wirklich gut!

Vorteil, wir haben nicht so eine Hektik wegen Fleischbeschaffung, die Anderen wollen sich da glaube auch treffen und man versackt auch nicht sooo schnell!

Ich mein, ihr wollt ja bestimmt auch den einen oder anderen Dorsch fangen...#c


Matze, Liz und ich werden dieses Mal Undergroundcampen machen!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Tyrgard schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen,
> 
> ich will nächste Woche zwischen dem 29. und 31.07. mit der MS Blauort auf die Nordsee raus.
> Kennt jemand eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in/um Büsum?
> ...




Hallo Tyrgard,

da kann ich dir leider nicht direkt weiterhelfen.
ich würde aber an deiner Stelle mal den Kapitän der Blauort fragen.
Normalerweise wissen die da immer einen Rat!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Freitag wäre ich eher für den China Fritzen Ortsausgang Laboe.
> Der ist wirklich gut!
> 
> Vorteil, wir haben nicht so eine Hektik wegen Fleischbeschaffung, die Anderen wollen sich da glaube auch treffen und man versackt auch nicht sooo schnell!
> ...



Fleisch werde ich wahrscheinlich schon in Bremen besorgen (Absprache mit Chrischan).
Deshalb werden wir(Jonas, Olli, (Tom?,Matze?) und ich) wahrscheinlich den Freitagabend bei Chrischan verbringen. Da können wir schon gegen 18:00 Uhr grillen, noch ein bis zwei Bierchen trinken und ich werde spätestens gegen 21:30 Uhr im Bettchen, 100 Meter von Chrischan entfernt, liegen.
Bevor nämlich die anderen Chinawilligen eingetrudelt sind, ist es bestimmt nach 20:00 Uhr.
Da besteht für mich eher die Gefahr, zu spät ins Bettchen zu kommen.

Wat bitteschön ist denn Undergroundcampen (wollt ihr Euch eingraben).......#c#c#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

seit ihr auf dem campingplatz vom letzten mal,dirk?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Können ja ne Umfrage im BKT Thread machen, wer Interesse hat (Freitag und Samstag).
> Würstchen ohne Ende hat Chrischan immer da. Er hat einen Grill am Strand (tagsüber) und auch am Kaffee.
> Das mit dem Fleisch besprechen wir kurz vorher, wenn wir eine relativ genaue Teilnehmerzahl wissen (Ab 30 Leuten sind wir ne geschlossene Gesellschaft). Chrischan hat auch nen Grillmeister zur Verfügung, der tagsüber die Strandgäste begrillt.
> Trinkt noch wer dunkles Weizen......
> ...




Ah, hat er das doch schon angeleiert mit dem Strandgrill!#6

Ich halte mich allerdings von dem Weizen fern.
Am Tag danach steigen nämlich sonst immer üble Winde von mir auf...
Stoße da lieber mit nem dunklen Flens mit dir an!
Die hat der Kerl nämlich auch immer da.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ah, hat er das doch schon angeleiert mit dem Strandgrill!#6
> 
> 
> Am Tag danach steigen nämlich sonst immer üble Winde von mir auf...



Und schon hat man immer genügend Platz auf'm Kutter....:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> seit ihr auf dem campingplatz vom letzten mal,dirk?




Nein!

Wir pennen Freitag auf Samstag im Hafen und Samstag auf Sonntag beim Krischan im Hof!

Undergroundcampen eben...:vik:


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jetzt mal echt so ganz neben bei.
es wird dieses mal ja nicht nur eine ganz normale BKT sondern auch eine MFT tour.

2 fliegen mit einer klatsche,besser gehts ja garnicht.

und das in genau _*15 *_tagen..........


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> jetzt mal echt so ganz neben bei.
> es wird dieses mal ja nicht nur eine ganz normale BKT sondern auch eine MFT tour.
> 
> 2 fliegen mit einer klatsche,besser gehts ja garnicht.
> ...




*Rrrrrischtig!!!!*

Ick freu mir auch schon wie Bolle!


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk,welchen matze meinst du eigentlich?
ich bin nämlich auch noch ohne fahrschein,fast zumindest.......


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Rrrrrischtig!!!!*
> 
> Ick freu mir auch schon wie Bolle!




Mit meinem Anhang(Jonas und Olli) sind wir 10 MFT-ler....

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @dirk,welchen matze meinst du eigentlich?
> ich bin nämlich auch noch ohne fahrschein,fast zumindest.......




Häää????|kopfkrat

Was für'n Matze schreibt denn hier grad sonst noch mit außer dir???

Deshalb meine ich natürlich dich @ Amtze aus Celle bei Eschede!|rolleyes


Aber was meinst du jetzt mit Fahrschein?

Ich denke, du fährst mit Norgeklaus.#c


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja gut nicht ganz ohne fahrschein.
hin und zurück komm ich schon....
nur pennen weiß ich noch nicht genau.
dürfte bei ralf auf m fussboden penne.
hat wer noch ne andere idee??

dirk du kennst mich doch,wir reden aneinander vorbei,bzw ich versteh dich mal wieder nicht......


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist ja mal richtig geil!!!

            Aktive Benutzer in diesem Thema: 6 (Registrierte Benutzer: 6, Gäste: 0)                                         MFT-Dirk, celler+, MFT Sutje+, MFT-Liz+, MFT-Ralf+, _*Torsk_NI*_+

So muss das aussehen!#6


@ Matze, ja, hatte ich ganz vergessen...|rolleyes

" *dirk du kennst mich doch,wir reden aneinander vorbei,bzw ich versteh dich mal wieder nicht......*"

Du kannst dir aber ein Zelt mitbringen, und dann bei Krischan im Garten nächtigen.
Der hat das schon mehrfach angeboten!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da siehste was so ein bisschen Endzeitprognose bringen kann :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Da siehste was so ein bisschen Endzeitprognose bringen kann :q




Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, wie ich alle zusammengerufen bekomme...

Auch wenn nicht alle schreiben! #h @ Liz und Peter!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Gemeinde, nu muss ich endlich mal los, um was zu schaffen.
Ostfriesland ruft und ich will spätestens um 18:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein.


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne zelten muss ich nicht unbedingt.penn dann im auto,ist auch ganz gemütlich.schon öfter gemacht,zwar nicht allein aber.....
muss mir nur morgens irgend wie auf ein toitoi ;-)
das geht beim krischan dann wohl nicht?
wie macht ihr das denn?


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So,mal eben die letzten 3 Seiten durchgelesen.

Also ich werde wohl bei Chris mit im WoMo unterkommen.Er wollte Freitag Abend dort aufschlagen,ich werde nachkommen,denn ich werde noch ein paar Watti´s pümpern.
Also weden wir auch bei Krischan im Hof pennen,und die ToiToi frage hab ich mir auch gestellt.
Ich würde gerne beim Asiaten dabei sein,denn dann heist das nicht wieder,wir grenzen uns ab,wir haben ja noch den Samstagabend.

Grillen wäre fett,dann versuche ich noch mal ein bischen jungen Wollespender zu besorgen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ne zelten muss ich nicht unbedingt.penn dann im auto,ist auch ganz gemütlich.schon öfter gemacht,zwar nicht allein aber.....
> muss mir nur morgens irgend wie auf ein toitoi ;-)
> das geht beim krischan dann wohl nicht?
> wie macht ihr das denn?




Doch, das geht beim Krischan!
Da er ja ein Kaffee hat, gibt's bei ihm auch sanitäre Einrichtungen. Und die stellt er uns auch bestimmt zur Verfügung!
Da sind aber auch irgendwo öffentliche Toiletten.
Meine ein Schild gesehen zu haben...


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmm,werd dann wohl doch als blinder passagier beim ralf mit inner pension schlafen ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> So,mal eben die letzten 3 Seiten durchgelesen.
> 
> Also ich werde wohl bei Chris mit im WoMo unterkommen.Er wollte Freitag Abend dort aufschlagen,ich werde nachkommen,denn ich werde noch ein paar Watti´s pümpern.
> Also weden wir auch bei Krischan im Hof pennen,und die ToiToi frage hab ich mir auch gestellt.
> ...




Boah Peter!|bigeyes

Jetzt hab ich mir eben die ganze Tastatur eingespeichelt....:q

Das wär natürlich der ultimative Gaumenschmaus, wenn du da noch bissel von den legger Lämmchen mitbringen könntest!

Wir würden uns da auch gerne dran beteiligen!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann gehe ich mal auf die Pirsch,mal sehen ob die Türken oder die Neuseeländer das bessere Angebot machen.
Ich hab während meiner Hamburgzeit auch nen Klasse jüdischen Schlachter gefunden,dort ist das Fleisch 1a,allerdings auch sehr teuer.
Mal sehen.

Mal neben bei,bin die Tage schon wieder am Naturködervorfächer basteln.

@Dirk,
bist mal wieder schneller gewesen als ich,Thomas hat gepetzt und ich hab dich gelesen


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich mal auf die Pirsch,mal sehen ob die Türken oder die Neuseeländer das bessere Angebot machen.
> Ich hab während meiner Hamburgzeit auch nen Klasse jüdischen Schlachter gefunden,dort ist das Fleisch 1a,allerdings auch sehr teuer.
> Mal sehen.
> 
> ...



*Hä???|kopfkrat
Ali nix verstehen...#d
*


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal wieder kurz zwischendurch.......
> 
> Das mit dem Fleisch müssen wir erstmal mit Chrischan klären.
> Da er den Grill und die Örtlichkeiten stellt, weiss ich nicht ob er auch die Grillsachen verkaufen möchte. Würstchen hat er vor Ort.
> ...




Hey Ralf, ich werde Krischan die nächsten Tage mal anrufen und fragen, ob's ihm Recht ist, wenn wir uns selbst Fleisch mitbringen...

Aber wenn ich's mir genauer überlege, wär's vielleicht sogar entspannender, wenn wir uns begrillen lassen.
Zum Einen wird Krischan uns für das Essen nicht die Welt abknüpfen, zum Andern können wir das machen, was wir am Besten können: *Sabbeln, Flaschenbier trinken und angeln*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, hab meinen vorherigen Beitrag mal eben gelöscht.

Habe eben mit Chrischan gesprochen, er hat Thüringer und Krakauer im Angebot (glaube 2 Euronen pro Stück).
Er hat kein Problem damit, wenn darüberhinaus Steaks, Lamm usw. selber mitgebracht wird.

Kleiner Tipp, Chrischan hat eben so nebenbei bemerkt, dass er sehr gerne Lammchops mag ........
Müssen wir also nur noch sehen, wieviele Personen am Samstag mitmachen wollen.

Ralf
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, das soll ja nicht das Problem sein!

Wer die Örtlichkeiten zur Verfügung stellt, der wird natürlich auch mit Grillfleisch versorgt!

Bringe gerne von meinem Kumpel dem Metzger noch Naggensteaks mit!

Und wir sollten mal abchecken, wer jetzt von uns alles kommt...

Matze
Peter
Chris
Tom
Olli
Jonas
Ralf
Liz
Dirk

Sind jetzt schon mal neun People.
Doch ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass, wenn wir im BKT Trööt fragen, nochmal fast genau so Viele mit dazu kommen...


----------



## MarkA (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Matze
> Peter
> Chris
> Tom
> ...



Hmm wenn man da bei entsprechendem Wetter ein Zelt zum Übernachten aufstellen kann,würden wir uns gerne anschließen,werde das mal mit meiner Frau abklären!!

Und achsooo erstmal hallo gesagt...#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MarkA schrieb:


> Hmm wenn man da bei entsprechendem Wetter ein Zelt zum Übernachten aufstellen kann,würden wir uns gerne anschließen,werde das mal mit meiner Frau abklären!!
> 
> Und achsooo erstmal hallo gesagt...#h



Hallo Mark,

das müsstest Du direkt mit Chrischan(Besitzer) absprechen. Es ist wohl hinter dem Haus ein kleiner Rasenplatz.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na guck mal, alle weg gelaufen :c

Da ich die Woche vor der BKT wahrscheinlich offline sein werde,
ernenne ich hiermit MFT-Ralf zu meinem Vormund, was die Planungen betrifft.:m Ich bin da nach allen Seiten offen und froh über jede Planung und/oder Besorgung, die ich nicht zu machen brauche..... da ich Freitag Mittag erst wieder einfliege.
Also: Grillen gerne, Chinamann auch gerne, Lamm auch gerne, bezahlen tue ich natürlich auch gerne, Flens auch gerne, Wattis hätte ich auch gerne.
Und Freitag und Samstag das selbe


----------



## nemles (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Tyrgard schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen,
> 
> ich will nächste Woche zwischen dem 29. und 31.07. mit der MS Blauort auf die Nordsee raus.
> Kennt jemand eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in/um Büsum?
> ...



Versuchs mal im Hotel Antares, die haben auch ne Page. Da übernachte ich immer. Sehr gemütlicher Familienbetrieb mit fairen Preisen, legga Essen und Anglerfreundlich.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MarkA schrieb:


> Hmm wenn man da bei entsprechendem Wetter ein Zelt zum Übernachten aufstellen kann,würden wir uns gerne anschließen,werde das mal mit meiner Frau abklären!!
> 
> Und achsooo erstmal hallo gesagt...#h




Hey Mark|wavey:,

wie Ralf schon gesagt hat, klär das am Besten mit Christian selbst ab.
Aber er hat uns das ja auch schon mal angeboten und deshalb denke ich, dass das klar geht!
Auf jeden Fall ist er ein ganz umgänglicher Typ und das Kaffee ist total klasse.
Ganz nebenbei gibt's da die leckersten Torten&more im ganzen Umkreis!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Na guck mal, alle weg gelaufen :c
> 
> Da ich die Woche vor der BKT wahrscheinlich offline sein werde,
> ernenne ich hiermit MFT-Ralf zu meinem Vormund, was die Planungen betrifft.:m *Ich bin da nach allen Seiten offen*
> ...




Ui, was wird das fein!

Wir freuen uns schon total auf euch alle!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Männer
endlich mal wieder online :vik: ..die Planungen sind ja schon in vollem Gange #6 bin auch für alles offen, schließe mich der Mehrheit an, mal sehen vlt penn ich Fr-Sa auch im Hafen, dann kann ich morgens wenigstens "ausschlafen"
Platz bei Chrischan ist auch reserviert


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach Männer
> endlich mal wieder online :vik: ..die Planungen sind ja schon in vollem Gange #6 bin auch für alles offen, schließe mich der Mehrheit an, mal sehen vlt penn ich Fr-Sa auch im Hafen, dann kann ich morgens wenigstens "ausschlafen"
> Platz bei Chrischan ist auch reserviert



Ja schönen guten N'Abend der werte Herr!|wavey:


Von dir liest man ja auch gar nix mehr...#d

Biste so eingebunden???

Wir können ja Freitag bei dir vorbei kommen und dann turnen wir zusammen weiter!:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Von dir liest man ja auch gar nix mehr...#d
> 
> Biste so eingebunden???
> 
> Wir können ja Freitag bei dir vorbei kommen und dann turnen wir zusammen weiter!:m


 
..bin in letzter Zeit entweder am arbeiten oder unterwegs |rolleyes

klar könnt' ihr hier vorbeischauen, aber ich kann mit dem ollen WoMo ja max 120 machen, wir schnacken die tage mal 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bin in letzter Zeit entweder am arbeiten oder unterwegs |rolleyes
> 
> klar könnt' ihr hier vorbeischauen, aber ich kann mit dem ollen WoMo ja max 120 machen, wir schnacken die tage mal
> 
> Gruß Chris




Ja, lass die Tage mal sabbeln!#6


----------



## celler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen chris

einer seits ja echt mies das du soviel beschäftigt bist aber wenn man es von der anderen seite sieht...
wir können alle froh sein das wir arbeit haben , dann nimmt man sowas auch in kauf ;-)


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

Bin ich mal der erste

@Dirk,
ich hatte gestern irgendwo gelesen,das du eine Wurmbestellung bei mir aufgegeben hast,leider finde ich die nicht mehr.
Muß ich mal sehen,wie viele Würmer ich finde,also Ringler werde ich nicht suchen,das ist zu müßig.

Auf dem Longtörn hab ich ca.300 Würmer verballert.


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin!|wavey:

Peter, also wir brauchen für die BKT keine Würmer.
Werden auf Gummi und Pilker ordentlich fangen...:vik:


Für das Campingplatzwochenende in Süssau hatte ich schon mal Würmers vorgemerkt.
Aber Chris kann die auch sehr gut organisieren!


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aha,so war das.

Werde gleich erstmal meine Karre in die Werkstadt bringen,gestern hab ich eine echt günstige Schrauberbude gefunden,die gibt mir 50% Rabatt auf die Teile.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs!

ich mach dann mal Feierabend, ich hab da noch 
ein Date mit einem Meterzander aus der Weser


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> ich mach dann mal Feierabend, ich hab da noch
> ein Date mit einem Meterzander aus der Weser




Tach Kai!|wavey:

Dann zieh mal raus den Meter!:m

Ich mach mich morgen Abend fein auf die Jagd nach den diggen Schleichern...
Gestern Abend in ner 3/4 Std. ungefähr 200 Tauis gesammelt!

Der Regen ist für's Würmersuchen echt gut!!!:vik:


----------



## H3ndrik (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin #h
dirk gibts da irgend einen trick beim würmer-sammeln oder muss man da einfach nur schnell sein?
lg H3ndrik


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Hendrik,

ich bin gestern das erste Mal bei Regen los.
Und etwas anders vorgegangen als sonst...

Erst bis 22.30Uhr gewartet.
Regen hört nicht auf. Deshalb zieh ich mir ne Regnjacke an und gehe los.
Die Würmer sind zwar draußen und nehmen mich durch den Regen auch nicht so schnell war, aber dadurch, dass ich letztes WE den Rasen gemäht habe, ist Dieser etwas länger und die Würmer sind im Sommer irgendwie schneller.

Meine gebückte Gangart schmerzt meinem Rücken und in zehn Minuten hab ich noch nicht mal 10 Würmer.#q

Doch dann komme ich auf die glorreiche Idee auf den Regen und die Nässe zu schei..en und lasse mich auf alle Viere nieder!
Dadurch sieht man einfach besser, ist näher an den Schleimern dran und der Rücken ist auch entlastet.
Jetzt geht das Fangen richtig los und ich fange teilweise beidhändig!
In der nächsten halben Stunde fange ich so viele Würmer wie noch nie. Alleine und auf nur 1/3 unseres Rasens!
Hätte man zu zweit oder zu dritt intensiv gesucht, hätte man gestern bei uns einen riesen Eimer voll fangen können...:q

Vor allem was für Brocken!
Ich habe gestern Würmer von locker über 20cm gefangen!!!


Wenn ich die jetzt schön in drei/vier gute Aale umsetzen kann, dann bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Moin Moin #h
> dirk gibts da irgend einen trick beim würmer-sammeln oder muss man da einfach nur schnell sein?
> lg H3ndrik




Der Trick ist,das du schneller bist als die Würmer.Als hilfe zum finden benutze ich eine Stirnlampe,bei der ich das Licht durch eine Rote olie filter,so erschrecken sich die Würmer nicht so schnell.


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Der Trick ist,das du schneller bist als die Würmer.Als hilfe zum finden benutze ich eine Stirnlampe,bei der ich das Licht durch eine Rote olie filter,so erschrecken sich die Würmer nicht so schnell.



Hmm, das mit dem Licht finde ich gar nicht so wild.
Ich leuchte immer voll drauf mit der normalen weißen LED!

Ist eher die Bewegung, die die verschreckt.
Wenn du ruhig machst und nicht hektisch hin und her leuchtest, dann ist helles Licht kein Problem.

Was gut ist beim Fangen, versuch etwas Gras zwischen Wurm und Finger zu bekommen. So wird der Wurm nicht so gequetscht und die Überlebensquote steigt enorm an!


----------



## H3ndrik (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ok vielen danke euch beiden!
dann mach ich mich auch mal irgentwann mal auf alle viere #g
bis denne...
lg H3ndrik


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
verd.... WE schon wieder rum #d dafür nur noch 10 Tage arbeiten dann ist Kuttercup :vik:

Ich freu mich schon vom übelsten euch |bigeyes Sackgesichter |bigeyes mal wieder zu treffen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Selber :k Arschmade :k 

Bin auch schon ganz hibbelig. Die Wetterpropheten hatten für heute Grütze angesagt... Nun hänge ich hier bei bestem Seewetter ab und nagel Karnickelställe zusammen #q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach Tom

Du kannst wenigstens nageln  bin gerade am überlegen ob ich noch was angel :vik: hab gerade Inventur in der Tauwurmbox gemacht...nur noch 5 kleine schleimwürmer da


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja, wie das Leben so spielt|bigeyes Mit Gewürm kann ich Dir erst heute Abend wieder dienen. Nachts ist hier auf dem Rasen die Glibberparty angesagt:q Wie Dirk schon schrieb...einfach auf die Knie gehen und sammeln.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab gerade noch ein paar unausgenohmene Makro aus der Tiefkühltruhe geholt, die werden vor Ort kleingemacht  naja will eigentlich nur ein paar Stunden ans Wasser bevor die Arbeitswoche wieder beginnt


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und, wo solls hingehen???

Würde ja gerne mit, muß aber erst noch Ställe nageln und dann schon mal Sachen bereit stellen für BKC. Und Frauchen will auch noch mal.... Sonntag halt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat weiß ich selber noch nicht, entweder Kattwyk oder Kirchenpauerkai, vlt aber auch Waltershof #c im moment sind zwischen mir und der Elbe erstmal 8km stockend auf der A7


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen..

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Melde mich von einem absolut unanglerischen Wochenende zurück!
Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr nicht sooo mein Angeljahr.#d#c

Aber das werde ich am 8ten August ändern.:q
Den Größten will ich nicht, aber dafür "selektiv" 7 oder 8 gute Fische!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!#h
> 
> Melde mich von einem absolut unanglerischen Wochenende zurück!
> Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr nicht sooo mein Angeljahr.#d#c
> ...




Genau das meine ich auch.

Moin Moin erstmal.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Melde mich auch nach einem verregneten und fischlosen Wochenende aus HH wieder zurück.

Man man zum Glück geht es Freitag endlich los, ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie ein vernünftiger Fisch aussieht... :q


----------



## Ines (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gerade gesehen:
Unser Sutje ist (etwas) älter geworden. 

Happy Birthday, Peter! |birthday:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Peter....

|schild-g|laola:#v:#2:|birthday:#g|schild-g

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Peter, Du alter Seebär.|birthday:

Und wieder ein Jahr drauf gelegt.

|schild-g|laola:|schild-g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf, |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Noch drei Tage arbeiten...und dann eine Woche frei:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

@ Peter

Alles Gute zu Geburtstag mein Lieber! #6

@ All

Oh man schlaf ich im Moment schlecht... ob das wohl an meinem Ticker liegen mag?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Mööönsch Peter, altes Haus!:m

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!
Wünsch dir nen tollen Tag und feier ordentlich.:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin........ an die Spätaufsteher...

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag peter......


----------



## bo74 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir Happy Birthday  MFT sutje


----------



## Tockmaster (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*


----------



## MFT Sutje (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen ein ganz großes DANKE


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir |schild-g und alles Gute!


----------



## Stühmper (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Peter ,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltach mein Bester #v|birthday:.............und feier schön.........


Stühmper


----------



## MarkA (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Boahhh fast verpaßt aber last but not least auch von uns alles Gute und feier schön!!Man sieht sich ja bald#6

|birthday:|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir, an dieser Stelle nochmal, alles gute zum Geburtstag Peter​ 


​


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin..........an alle Frühschnack-Spätaufsteher.


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgähhhn #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!|wavey:


Fröhliches Bergfest an alle Arbeitenden:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Letzter ganzer Arbeitstag


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Letzter ganzer Arbeitstag




Und, schon richtig figgerisch, wa???:q:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nööööööö


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> nööööööö




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Im Fjord scheint es auch gerade richtig rund zu gehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Besackt euch ordentlich!

Werd ich am 8.ten August auch machen...:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau! Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## djoerni (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Letzter ganzer Arbeitstag



Sausack ich muss noch heute und morgen|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja ist ja mein letzter "Ganzer" morgen hab ich noch nen Halben zu bewältigen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt
hab gerade ne kleine Werkstattpause und dachte mir ich meld' mich mal wieder zu normaler Frühschnack Zeit 

@Kai und Joern
Viel Erfolg in Norge falls man sich vorher nicht mehr ließt #6

@MFTBKCTeam
:vik: nur noch 9 Tage udRvH :vik:


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach gesagt
> hab gerade ne kleine Werkstattpause und dachte mir ich meld' mich mal wieder zu normaler Frühschnack Zeit
> 
> @Kai und Joern
> ...


 

moin

normale frühschnack zeit?
um 14 uhr?
war das damals nicht immer morgens irgend wann bevor der chris mal wieder zum angeln gefahren ist ;-)

@kai und djoerni
petri für eure tour und natürlich volle kisten..


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es ist immer "Frühschnack Zeit"!

Gibt nämlich: Frühen Morgen, Frühen Vormittag, Frühen Nachmittag und Frühen Abend!!!:q:q:q


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah,ich verstehe.
na dann guten nachmittag ;-)


verdammt,ey,gerade erst angefangen zu arbeiten und das bei dem wetter.
dann hab ich mir vorhin spontan erstmal den rest der woche frei genommen,man jut das wir gerade dieses altbewährte sommerloch haben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, ich kenn das!

Hier im Büro ist auch schon wieder fast aller Sauerstoff weggeatmet und die Luft steht...

Morgen werd ich mir von zu Hause einen Ventilator mitnehmen!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Matze,

wieso feiert dein Patenkind ihre Einschulung eigentlich samstags???#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Matze,
> 
> wieso feiert dein Patenkind ihre Einschulung eigentlich samstags???#h




Das ist in Niedersachsen so. Finde ich übrigens ne super Sache.
Eventuelle Geschwister können dabeisein, Erwachsene Familienmitglieder müssen keinen Urlaub nehmen....

Können aber dann evtl. nicht mit auf ne Kuttertour....
:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenn das!
> 
> Hier im Büro ist auch schon wieder fast aller Sauerstoff weggeatmet und die Luft steht...
> 
> Morgen werd ich mir von zu Hause einen Ventilator mitnehmen!!!


 
naja ich hab ja ne klimaanlage hier im büro,nur ginbt es auch momente wo ich hhier mal raus muss :-(
aber mal ganz davon abgesehen,könnt ich mir trotz klima im büro bei dem wetter was besseres vorstellen als hier rum zu hocken.



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Matze,
> 
> wieso feiert dein Patenkind ihre Einschulung eigentlich samstags???#h


 
hat der ralf ja mal wieder blendent erklärt |gr:|evil:|gr:



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Das ist in Niedersachsen so. Finde ich übrigens ne super Sache.
> Eventuelle Geschwister können dabeisein, Erwachsene Familienmitglieder müssen keinen Urlaub nehmen....
> 
> Können aber dann evtl. nicht mit auf ne Kuttertour....
> :m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Das ist in Niedersachsen so. Finde ich übrigens ne super Sache.
> Eventuelle Geschwister können dabeisein, Erwachsene Familienmitglieder müssen keinen Urlaub nehmen....
> 
> Können aber dann evtl. nicht mit auf ne Kuttertour....
> :m:m:m:m:m:m




Hmmm, von der Seite hab ich's noch gar nicht betrachtet!

Ich muss mir nämlich Urlaub nehmen, wenn mein Ältester dies Jahr in die Schule kommt!#q

Dafür kann ich aber auf die Kuttertour...:vik:


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich aber auf die Kuttertour...:vik:


 

gibt es hier auch irgend wo nen würge smiley???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> naja ich hab ja ne klimaanlage hier im büro,nur ginbt es auch momente wo ich hhier mal raus muss :-(
> aber mal ganz davon abgesehen,könnt ich mir trotz klima im büro bei dem wetter was besseres vorstellen als hier rum zu hocken.
> 
> 
> ...



:vik:|pftroest:#g|laola:#v|splat2::#2:


----------



## djoerni (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke euch! werden bericht erstatten! 

und dem mftbkcteam digge fisch, viel sbass und gutes wetter!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> gibt es hier auch irgend wo nen würge smiley???



Nee, aber den hier..#:#:           :q:q:q

Und ist beim Patenkind auch alles in Butter, Matze kann nicht mit auf'n Kutter


und wech..........


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nee, aber den hier..#:#:           :q:q:q
> 
> Und ist beim Patenkind auch alles in Butter, Matze kann nicht mit auf'n Kutter
> 
> ...


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nee, aber den hier..#:#: :q:q:q
> 
> Und ist beim Patenkind auch alles in Butter, Matze kann nicht mit auf'n Kutter
> 
> ...


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


>


 

und jetzt bräucht ich nen stinkefinger smiley......|gr:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und jetzt bräucht ich nen stinkefinger smiley......|gr:




http://www.google.de/images?q=tbn:Z...&h=80&w=106&usg=__P0IDvOLlcIhF8ImRQDWLKEChGfk

Bitte schön!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> und jetzt bräucht ich nen stinkefinger smiley......|gr:





Da musste den nehmen #6, der stinkt auch, nach den ganzen ausgenommenen Dorschen............


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
ist gestern/heute doch etwas später geworden.
Danke noch mal für die vielen Glückwünsche.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist gestern/heute doch etwas später geworden.
> Danke noch mal für die vielen Glückwünsche.





So muss das doch sein!:m


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

http://www.google.de/images?q=tbn:Z...&h=80&w=106&usg=__P0IDvOLlcIhF8ImRQDWLKEChGfk

Bitte schön!!![/QUOTE]


danke dir ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist gestern/heute doch etwas später geworden.
> Danke noch mal für die vielen Glückwünsche.




Aber gerne doch.

Hoffentlich ist Dir keiner auf die Finger getreten, als Du auf dem Heimweg warst.

Plötzlich stand die Erde auf und schlug mir mitten ins Gesicht....

#6#6#6#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch.
> 
> Hoffentlich ist Dir keiner auf die Finger getreten, als Du auf dem Heimweg warst.
> 
> ...




Nö,
ich mußte nicht aus´m Haus|supergri
Aber die Küche,oha,das Chilli ist fast überall,gleich erstmal wischen|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Bilder bei Google mopsen ist bäbä


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sorry,war bestimmt nicht so gewollt...
kommt nicht wieder vor ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Nö,
> ich mußte nicht aus´m Haus|supergri
> Aber die Küche,oha,das Chilli ist fast überall,gleich erstmal wischen|supergri



Solange sich das Chilli nur aus dem Topf, oder vom Teller im Raum verteilt hat.
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> sorry,war bestimmt nicht so gewollt...
> kommt nicht wieder vor ;-)




Ja, Ja, erst den armen Dirk anstiften und dann den Schwanz einziehen.....

#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hmmm... chilli wäre noch ne top idee für heute abend! danke!!!|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hmmm... chilli wäre noch ne top idee für heute abend! danke!!!|supergri



Moin djoerni,

vielleicht kriegt Peter ja noch ne Portion zusammen.....:q:q


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat war denn da los?


----------



## djoerni (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wäre ne möglichkeit! nur wüsste ich dann vorher gerne, warum das durch die luft geflogen ist. druck oder unfähigkeit beim einfüllen:q


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgend was hab ich auch von hin fliegen und auf die finger treten gelesen...l


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nunja,
die Schalen/Kellen koordination war ab einem zeitpunkt nicht mehr so genau und ne Buddle
Wodka ist auch im Raum verteilt,schei_ß_ Wind.
Eine portion ist noch im Topf,aber die bekommt nicht Jörn,das ist meins,meins ganz alleine


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend #h

Uih....erst mal lesen, Ihr wart ja richtig fleissig heute |bigeyes


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin tom,

ausnahmsweise,nur für dich,haben wir uns heut mal mühe gegeben ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Bilder bei Google mopsen ist bäbä



Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich das Bild abfotografieren würde???|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das bringt nichts. 

Den Zahn haben uns damals unsere Anwälte, beim Marketing Laden wo ich 
mal war, sofort gezogen. Bei der Aktion ging es auch um Urheberrecht...


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber der hier ist doch erlaubt, oder |kopfkrat zu 100% selbstgemacht. Sowohl die Aufnahme, als auch der Finger...:q

http://img405.*ih.us/img405/8425/1003186.jpg


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stress mit der frau oder warum hälst du ihr bild in der hand?


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> stress mit der frau oder warum hälst du ihr bild in der hand?



Wo siehst Du da ein Bild in irgendeiner Hand???#c

Ist eigentlich nur das Lenkrad der Wii und mein Sohnemann zeigt mir den Stinky, weil ich ihn im Rennen geschlagen habe.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du da ein Bild in irgendeiner Hand???#c
> 
> Ist eigentlich nur das Lenkrad der Wii und mein Sohnemann zeigt mir den Stinky, weil ich ihn im Rennen geschlagen habe.




Und liegt der Finger jetzt an der Aussenseite der Hand an...

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na jetzt weißt mal was ich für ne phantasie hab...


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Und liegt der Finger jetzt an der Aussenseite der Hand an...
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Nö, den braucht er ja noch, um zu üben, wie man Papa besiegt :m


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na jetzt weißt mal was ich für ne phantasie hab...




Mir graut |bigeyes


----------



## bo74 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

grüß gott oder servus


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Mir graut |bigeyes


 

und ich dachte du kennst mich GUT.......|supergri


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> na jetzt weißt mal was ich für ne phantasie hab...





nemles schrieb:


> Mir graut |bigeyes





celler schrieb:


> und ich dachte du kennst mich GUT.......|supergri



Ich war noch nicht fertig:

Mir graut |bigeyes, weil ich Dich in Echt kenne :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Lutz #h

mal wieder im Lande?


----------



## bo74 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja klar doch . ich kann ja nicht immer arbeiten


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Es ist immer "Frühschnack Zeit"!
> 
> Gibt nämlich: Frühen Morgen, Frühen Vormittag, Frühen Nachmittag und Frühen Abend!!!:q:q:q


 
Recht hatter, Danke Dirk #6 ..nicht zu vergessen frühe Nacht :vik:



bo74 schrieb:


> ja klar doch . ich kann ja nicht immer arbeiten


 
Tach Lutz
lang nix mehr gehört


----------



## bo74 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Recht hatter, Danke Dirk #6 ..nicht zu vergessen frühe Nacht :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
servus chris. 
hab halt viel zu tun . haben doch jetzt das 2. kind. da bleibt nicht mehr viel zeit


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> servus chris.
> hab halt viel zu tun . haben doch jetzt das 2. kind. da bleibt nicht mehr viel zeit


 
Bin auch nur noch am arbeiten, aber Hauptsache es geht allen gut #6


----------



## bo74 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Bin auch nur noch am arbeiten, aber Hauptsache es geht allen gut #6


 
ja so seh ich das auch . 
am freitag geh ich mal wieder angeln nach monaten . mal schauen ob die aale beißen


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> servus chris.
> hab halt viel zu tun . haben doch jetzt das 2. kind. da bleibt nicht mehr viel zeit




Willkommen im Club der "WenigZeitHabenden"!:m

Ich bin im Moment voll im Holzwahn...
Bis Samstag muß ich noch ~ 10m spalten und mit Vaddern zusammen aufsetzen.|uhoh:
Sonntag dann Doppelkindergeburtstag! (Hier müßte jetzt ein GehamStockSmiley hin)

Es wird nicht weniger Arbeit!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ja so seh ich das auch .
> am freitag geh ich mal wieder angeln nach monaten . mal schauen ob die aale beißen




Ja, die Aale!

Die würd ich auch gern mal wieder beangeln...

Aber letztes WE, wo ich eigentlich loswollte und sogar schon nen ganzen Eimer feinste und dickste Tauis gesammelt hatte, da hat doch dieser olle Laden Betriebsferien!#q#q#q

Manchmal ist es echt zum Brechen!


Ach so, "Hallo" erst mal @ Bo!


----------



## bo74 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, die Aale!
> 
> Die würd ich auch gern mal wieder beangeln...
> 
> ...


 
grüß gott dirk .
naja freitag muss das mal klappen mit den aalen . weiß nicht wann ich das nächste mal loskomme


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers!


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten Morgen allerseits!


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sonntag dann Doppelkindergeburtstag! (Hier müßte jetzt ein GehamStockSmiley hin)


Bitteschön.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin die Herren!


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal dirk, hast du mittlerweile mal ne schleie vernascht?


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Ich hab heut Nacht vielleicht schlecht geschlafen...|uhoh:|uhoh:
Muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht hier auf dem Bürostuhl wegschnarche!|gaehn:

@ Kai&Jörn,

wünsch euch ein paar richtig schöne Tage da oben!#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> sag mal dirk, hast du mittlerweile mal ne schleie vernascht?




Nein! Noch nicht übers Herz gebracht Eine abzuschlagen...|rolleyes

Aber beim nächsten Nachtansitz kommen die vier Größten mit!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Noch sind wir ja nicht weg 

Aber ohne Schlafpilsette wird es heute Abend schwer Schlaf zu finden


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
brings hinter dich! es wird dich belohnen! die viecher sind echt lecker!

@kai
ich glaube ich penn wirklich nicht heute nacht. man bin ich rallich auf fische|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen.....

@Kai & djoerni
Viel Spaß, viel Erfolg und einen wenig neugierigen Norwegischen Zoll.
Aber wie ich Euch kenne, habt Ihr nichts über der Freimenge dabei..:q:q:q:q:q:q
Kommt gut hin und auch wieder zurück........

In 13 Monaten, werde auch ich endlich mal in Norwegen angeln.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der darf ruhig gucken, wir fahren sogar extra auf die Spannerspur!
Wir haben da so ein bisschen was zum verzollen


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

röchtöch!!! wir sind ja gute touris und verzollen brav unseren Überbestand!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hoffe die Herren haben einen guten Taschenrechner


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
noch die letzten Sachen packen und dann gehts an die See!


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Herren haben einen guten Taschenrechner



bestimmt. was ich bis jetzt gehört habe, sind die eher großzügig wenn man sich selbst stellt.


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> bestimmt. was ich bis jetzt gehört habe, sind die eher großzügig wenn man sich selbst stellt.




Sind sie auch,es wird schon mal gerne über zwei Kisten Bier hinweg gesehen.


----------



## celler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fahrt ihr einfach wieder alle in einem auto und lasst den djoerni mit einem auto und dem ganzen gepäck allein fahren,dann wird das scho n;-)

achso,moin moin


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir fahren alle zusammen nur in einem auto matze!


----------



## celler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war auch eigentlich nur ironisch gemeint und auf eines der letzten male bezogen.
irgend was war doch da mal.....


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa da hatten kai und ich etwas muffe weil wir den ganzen stoff für 6 mann + X im auto hatten und die anderen wech waren...|uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist so nicht ganz richtig...
wir haben nur in einiger Entfernung geparkt und wollten uns das Schauspiel des Autoauseinandernehmen:q nicht entgehen lassen.
Leider wurde nur der 3er BMW mit den beiden anderen Jungvögeln rausgezogen:q:q


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich wusste schon immer das du ne linke radde bist#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soo die Sachen sind verpackt und mein Auto platzt aus allen Nähten 

Dieses Mal gehen wir auch Nummer sicher und der Spieß hat 
eine vernünftige Marschverpflegung zusammen gebrutzelt.

Ein Colorline Burger reicht im Leben und übermorgen
wollen wir auf der Fahrt ja auch nicht den Hungertod auf der E6 sterben


----------



## Yupii (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich kann für die Fahrt Geflügelsalat wärmstens empfehlen
Sieh zu, dass Du endlich wegkommst|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm Geflügelsalat! Dieses Mal habe ich alles gefroren, selbst das Ketchup :q


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weise Entscheidung, Kai 

Ich wünsch Dir 'ne beschauliche Hin- und Rückreise, 'nen tollen Urlaub mit schönen Fängen und uns 'nen 1a Fanbericht im AB  #h


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habe so nen 5 kg eimer geflügelsalat neben mir auf der heizung stehen. werde ich morgen früh allen nen löffel kredenzen... ganz hervorragend


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hast Du nicht noch einen Schweinegrippe Patienten der mal draus niesen kann?


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das kann ja ne Tour werden bei Euch :q:q:q 
Wünsche Euch viiieeeellll Spass und digges Petri.#6



Ich gehe jetzt auch mal Sachen packen. Morgen früh gehts nach Norge :m



Allerdings nicht zum Angeln...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber nicht mit der Colorline oder?


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö, Norwegian Air...:q

Will uns ja nicht vergiften lassen


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm der Burger ist spitze


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und dazu über Nacht warm gestellter Geflügelsalat, ein/zwei Bierchen und ne gesunde Verdauung.:q

In dem Auto würde ich mir nie eine Fluppe anzünden...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey! Du warst letztes Jahr doch garnicht dabei?! :q


----------



## caddel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och, zur Zeit ist es warm genug, dass mann mit offenem Fenster fahren kann.:q

Und beim Zoll soll eine gewisse Würze in der Nase ja auch helfen.


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



caddel schrieb:


> Och, zur Zeit ist es warm genug, dass mann mit offenem Fenster fahren kann.:q
> 
> Und beim Zoll soll eine gewisse Würze in der Nase ja auch helfen.




MUß, nicht KANN.
Sonst beschlagen die Scheiben :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och beim letzten Mal musste der eine oder andere auch ab und zu mal ganz flach atmen


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo haste denn das ausgegraben? das foto kenne ich ja noch gar nicht. reicht jetzt aber mit den fotos! weißt ja privatsphäre und so...


----------



## caddel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das lag dann aber sicherlich am Hamburger auf der Color Line.

Der macht sowas. ( Gas im Magen bilden ) 

Und wer hatte den gegessen????:q:vik::q


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alle!!!:v


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alle etwas blass im Gesicht...


Ist der Kleine im weißem Hemd nicht Knutemensch???
That explains a lot...:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja ist er. und das weiß des hemdes unterstreicht die gesichtsblässe seeeeehr schön


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Besonders gut finde ich den "Sandalen und weiße Socken" Typ


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Leute nun is es soweit. Ich sag mal tschüs und macht et juut. 
Melde mir ab gen Norwegen


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey: VIIIIIEEEEELLLL Erfolg, gute Fahrt    ...    und digge Fische |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dito! machts gut! bis in zwei wochen!


----------



## MarkA (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von uns einen schönen Urlaub und viel Spass im gelobten Land...#6

Viele Grüße KasiG und MarkA


----------



## nemles (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g|laola:|schild-g

Lutz, alles Gute zum nächstem dreißigstem Geburtstag.

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday: ​


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.......

|schild-g#v|birthday:#g|laola:|schild-g

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## bo74 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ganz großes dankeschööööööööööön


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

*|schild-g nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag Lutz |schild-g*​


----------



## bo74 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> *|schild-g nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag Lutz |schild-g*​


 


Danke dir . 
hab mir mein geburtstagsgeschenk gestern selbst gemacht . 
hab meinen ersten maßigen aal in diesem jahr gefangen . an der elbe bei hitzacker. ganze 58 cm hatte der kleine


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja 58cm sind besser als 0cm, soviel Aal hab ich dieses Jahr bereits gefangen 

Digges Petri zum Burzeltagsgeschenk


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
bin wieder da von der Ostsee und ich muß sagen,das ich auf den ABKC richtig heiß bin.
Fisch ist da und das auch in guten Größen:g

Gleich noch mal die Aale ärgern,denn der erste ist schon im Eimer.


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Digges Petri Peter, auchinderEsteangelnwill 


Hab gerade im ABKC-thrööt gelesen das Günni beim Cup dabei ist :vik: leider auch was mit Andreas passiert ist, übel übel  gute Genesung an dieser Stelle #6


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,
Bin nun auch beim ABKC dabei. |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Günni
sehr geil das du dabei bist, hast Du nicht bock am Samstag Abend im Nachbarort mit zu Grillen??? sind da teilweise mit WoMo teilweise in FeWo untergebracht und Grillen dort bei einem Boardie der dort ein Frühstücks- und SupergeileTortenLokal hat?!?!


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
damit das hier mal wieder en Frühschnack wird.
Erster Arbeitstag,shit die Zeit läuft.


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer 
@Peter zwei Dumme ein Gedanke  #6 :vik:

|director: *Aufstehen ihr Schnacker *|director:

*Nur noch 4 Tage udRvH* ​


----------



## celler (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin...

coole sache mitm günni,wurde seine spanien reise doch verlegt?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin...
> 
> coole sache mitm günni,wurde seine spanien reise doch verlegt?



Moin, Moin zusammen, ihr echten Frühschnacker..........

@ Matze,
ja, sein Spanien liegt jetzt in Heiligenhafen und Heikendorf   :vik::vik:

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ralf

habs gerade auch gelesen ;-)

hast urlaub oder wat treibt dich um die uhrzeit ausm bett ;-)

sag mal wollen wir nicht mal wieder son 24 std ansitz in herrhausen starten?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin ralf
> 
> habs gerade auch gelesen ;-)
> 
> ...



Nö, muss Arbeiten. Ist senile Bettflucht.:q:q

Will schon, aber im August sind eigentlich alle WE ausgebucht.
Nach Heikendorf ist erstmal Schicht mit dem Angeln. Im September müssen wir mal schauen, da stehen aber auch viele Termine auf dem Zettel. Im Oktober sind auch nur noch 2 WE zur freien Verfügung. 

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin...
> 
> coole sache mitm günni,wurde seine spanien reise doch verlegt?



Nein die wurde nicht verlegt . Habe in meinen Reisebüro nachgefragt ob ich die Reise stonieren kann. Der Grund war das meine Frau nicht mit unserem kleinen nach Mallorca fahren wollte(Schweinegrippe ) 
Erst ging es nicht aber nach dem Bombenanschlag hat sich der Veranstalter drauf eingelassen.
Obwohl noch keine Gefahr laut Auswärtigem Amt besteht.
Vielleicht weil wir jedes Jahr mit dem Fliegen?

Aber ist mir auch egal jetzt bin ich da wo es mir eigentlich auch besser gefällt.#6
Und freue mich drauf euch wieder zu sehen.#h

So nun die 7 sachen Packen den Morgen früh gehts los.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Günni,

warte mal ab, nach dem BKC müssen wir alle in Quarantäne, auf der Forelle, bleiben.......
Handelt sich dann um die Dorschgrippe, ein naher Verwandter der Schweinegrippe......

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nö, muss Arbeiten. Ist senile Bettflucht.:q:q
> 
> Will schon, aber im August sind eigentlich alle WE ausgebucht.
> Nach Heikendorf ist erstmal Schicht mit dem Angeln. Im September müssen wir mal schauen, da stehen aber auch viele Termine auf dem Zettel. Im Oktober sind auch nur noch 2 WE zur freien Verfügung.
> ...


 
na wenn man mit dir mal was planen will,immer hast keine zeit oder sagst kurzfristig ab 



(duck und wech)



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Nein die wurde nicht verlegt . Habe in meinen Reisebüro nachgefragt ob ich die Reise stonieren kann. Der Grund war das meine Frau nicht mit unserem kleinen nach Mallorca fahren wollte(Schweinegrippe )
> Erst ging es nicht aber nach dem Bombenanschlag hat sich der Veranstalter drauf eingelassen.
> Obwohl noch keine Gefahr laut Auswärtigem Amt besteht.
> Vielleicht weil wir jedes Jahr mit dem Fliegen?
> ...


 
na das freut mich ja für dich dass sich das doch noch alles so drehen lassen lies ...

wünsch dir dann jetzt schonmal ne schöne fahrt und anschliessend nen schönen urlaub.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen allerseits!|wavey:

Allen eine "Schnellrumgehwoche" gewünscht.:m
Freitag geht's direkt nach Feierabend ab an die Küste...:q

Mann, wat freu i mir scho euch alle wiederzusehen!
Vor allem auch klasse, dass der olle Günni mit von der Partie ist!


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moi Moin,
jetzt aber raus aus den Federn.
Sind nur noch drei Tage,dann sehe ich euch entlich mal wieder.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moi Moin,
> jetzt aber raus aus den Federn.
> Sind nur noch drei Tage,dann sehe ich euch entlich mal wieder.




Moin Peter, Moin all Langschläfer,

freuen uns auch schon......................

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch 

nur um die Form zu wahren..

*:vik: nur noch 3 Tage udRvH :vik:*

einen schönen Tag gewünscht

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin auch von mir .

Reißt hier alle grosse Sprüche von wegen Langschläfer...und ich wette mit euch ihr liegt jetzt schon wieder alle inner Kiste .
Habt euch extra um sowas hier zu posten nen Wecker gestellt ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal eben ein "Moinsen" gerufen und Alle mal von den 3 Norgefahrern gegrüßt!:q

Die Jungs haben gestern Abend mal bei mir angerufen und haben wohl bestes Wetter und noch bessere Angelbedingungen...
Wenn sie heut nochmal so fangen würden wie die letzten drei Tage, dann wäre das Soll von 15 Kilo wohl schon erfüllt!!!

Fischen auf 100m Wassertiefe mit der 70g Spinnrute und zocken die 5-7 Kiloköhler.:k

Sowas wird das auch in unserm nächsten Norgeurlaub!
Bin schon ein klein wenig am weinen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Moin moin auch von mir .
> 
> Reißt hier alle grosse Sprüche von wegen Langschläfer...und ich wette mit euch ihr liegt jetzt schon wieder alle inner Kiste .
> Habt euch extra um sowas hier zu posten nen Wecker gestellt ;-)




Du Vogel,
nur weil du Nachst arbeitest,mußt du noch lange nicht diese Töne von dir geben.
Freitag werd ich es dir mal erklären,für was ich meinen Wecker stelle


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Du Vogel,
> nur weil du Nachst arbeitest,mußt du noch lange nicht diese Töne von dir geben.
> Freitag werd ich es dir mal erklären,für was ich meinen Wecker stelle




|muahah:

Aber Peter, unser Matze kommt doch leider nicht...

Der muß zur Einschulung!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Gemeinde,

noch 2 Tage arbeiten, dann geht es endlich los. Die ca. 250000
Gummifischlein und Twister schreien nach Bewegung in der Ostsee.:m:m
Ein paar Pilker stehen auch schon in den Startlöchern....

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Herings- und Makrelenpaternostern aus, kann sowas zum Einsatz kommen.

@Dirk
kannst Du die Grillteilnehmer aktualisieren und den Beitrag nochmal nach vorne holen. Falk1 wollte ja auch.

Schätze, dass die letzten Griller auf dem Kutter rekrutiert werden....|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Aber Peter, unser Matze kommt doch leider nicht...
> 
> Der muß zur Einschulung!!!




Siehste, ab 28 geht es langsam los..|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weiß ich doch,
das war nur Benzin im Feuer|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab da grad was vom Grillen gehört.
Ich bekomm kein gute Lamm an Laden,was es hier grad gibt,ist der Dreck.
Wie wollen wir da verbleiben?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Aber Peter, unser Matze kommt doch leider nicht...
> 
> Der muß zur Einschulung!!!




Mensch höre mir auf mit Einschulung am 18.08 ist mein kleiner auch soweit.

Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht.|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Hab da grad was vom Grillen gehört.
> Ich bekomm kein gute Lamm an Laden,was es hier grad gibt,ist der Dreck.
> Wie wollen wir da verbleiben?




Machen wir das Lamm eben beim nächsten Treffen, dass Lamm läuft ja nicht mehr weg....:m
Machen wir halt Steaks, Nackenkotelett's, Spieße mit Lende und Zwiebeln usw.
Bringe bisher Sachen für 4 Leutchen mit. Wenn ich noch mehr mitbringen soll, einfach melden.
Nur noch mal zur Info, Grillwurst bietet Christian an. Daher bitte keine eigenen Würste mitbringen. Ein bißchen soll Chrischan ja auch verdienen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werd ein paar Makros zum grillen einpacken, ein paar geräucherte wollte Macker beisteuern

@Ralf setzt Macker mal mit ?? auf die Mitgrillliste


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ich werd ein paar Makros zum grillen einpacken, ein paar geräucherte wollte Macker beisteuern
> 
> @Ralf setzt Macker mal mit ?? auf die Mitgrillliste




@Dirk, bitte Macker auf die Liste setzen.

Nur noch mal zur Info, Grillfleisch muss selber mitgebracht werden (oder PN an mich, kaufe Freitag ein). Also wer auf der Liste steht wird nicht automatisch mitversorgt....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @Dirk, bitte Macker auf die Liste setzen.


 
mönsch sacht das doch |rolleyes Dirk ist neuer Grilllistenmaster?!?!?


----------



## celler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ey,peder du vogel ;-)
ich hatte frühschicht .
zum dem zeitpunkt wo ich geschrieben hab,ewar ich schon ne stunde auffer arbeit...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mönsch sacht das doch |rolleyes Dirk ist neuer Grilllistenmaster?!?!?



Nee, die Liste hat er schon von Anfang an geführt...

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nee, die Liste hat er schon von Anfang an geführt...
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h


 
huch, ok mein Fehler


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> ey,peder du vogel ;-)
> ich hatte frühschicht .
> zum dem zeitpunkt wo ich geschrieben hab,ewar ich schon ne stunde auffer arbeit...



Hallo Matze,
dann aber mal ab ins eigene Bettchen, damit Du Morgenfrüh fit bist...........

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nene,ist bettchen meiner freundin.

schönen abend noch...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> nene,ist bettchen meiner freundin.
> 
> schönen abend noch...



Raus da Du schlimmer Finger.......:l:l:l:l:l


#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin

langsam mal aufwachen ......................

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen, alles Fit?

*:vik: nur noch 2 Tage udRvH :vik:*


----------



## celler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin....
na alles klar bei euch,seit ihr schon gut kribbelig???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinsen, alles Fit?
> 
> *:vik: nur noch 2 Tage udRvH :vik:*





Für mich nur noch 1 Tag udRvH.............:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja in Bremen tickt die Uhr eben anders ;-)


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Naja in Bremen tickt die Uhr eben anders ;-)




Jepp - die hätten das olle Glockenspiel in der Boetcherstrasse schon längst gegen ein günstiges Quartzgerät von den Japonesen austauschen sollen  :q :q

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei eurer Tour und mir 'nen netten Bericht vom Ereignis ( guck, geht auch ohne "Event" :q )


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Naja in Bremen tickt die Uhr eben anders ;-)




Wir haben ja auch ne DickeTal Uhr, die tickt nicht........

Ganz einfache Lösung, ich hab Freitag Urlaub..:vik::vik::vik:

Brauche die Stunden, um den rollenden Angelladen zu verpacken...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast es gut, Ralf #6

Ja - deine Angelsachen. Hast Du Dir nicht mal überlegt, 'nen Sprinter als rollende Angelkiste umzubauen ?

Dann musst Du nicht immer soviel hin- und herpacken 


*Duck und schnell wech hier* :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Du hast es gut, Ralf #6
> 
> Ja - deine Angelsachen. Hast Du Dir nicht mal überlegt, 'nen Sprinter als rollende Angelkiste umzubauen ?
> 
> ...



Moin Georg,

nee, hast ja Recht. 
Langsam nervt es mich auch, jedesmal 2-3 Stunden Verpackungsorgie.
Diesmal geht es aber, da ja nur Kutterzeugs eingepackt wird.
Ich muss aber auch mindestens immer für 2 Leute einpacken.
Sollte Jonas mal schnell in die Geheimnisse der verschiedenen Angelarten Einweisen, damit er das Verpacken übernehmen kann. Jetz, wo er Fischereischein-Besitzer ist, muss das Klappen...

Liebe Grüße an Regina

Ralf
#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Liebe Grüße zurück :m


Apropos Angelsachen - waren gestern fleißig, damit Du in Zukunft einen gut beleuchteten Platz für die Angelsachen hast.






Nichts bei denken, die Scheiben sind noch nicht geputzt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße zurück :m
> 
> 
> Apropos Angelsachen - waren gestern fleißig, damit Du in Zukunft einen gut beleuchteten Platz für die Angelsachen hast.
> ...




Ihr wollt ja nur sehen, was ich so in der Nacht mit meinen Angelsachen treibe....:q:q:q:q

Wie war das noch, alle Anglerinnen müssen sich zwingend im Vorraum komplett umziehen, bevor sie die Wohnungen betreten.
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|uhoh:|uhoh::vik:

Stand die Hausnummer schon immer da oben rechts, kann mich garnicht erinnern.
Hab da doch immer meine Angeln hingestellt.....
oder doch Alzheimer.........


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ihr wollt ja nur sehen, was ich so in der Nacht mit meinen Angelsachen treibe....:q:q:q:q




Jepp 



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie war das noch, alle Anglerinnen müssen sich zwingend im Vorraum komplett umziehen, bevor sie die Wohnungen betreten.
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|uhoh:|uhoh::vik:



Du weißt doch, "das ist eine uralte dänische Tradition"  :q




MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Stand die Hausnummer schon immer da oben rechts, kann mich garnicht erinnern.
> Hab da doch immer meine Angeln hingestellt.....
> oder doch Alzheimer.........




Nein, nein - Du warst nur eben auf's Angeln konzentriert :m


----------



## celler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Ralfi,immer ne Ausrede parat.

Kann es sein das du nur nachts unterwegs warst, deswegen die Anglerinnen nicht gesehenhast, die Hausnummer dir nicht aufgefallen ist, und deswegen auch auf dem Trip bist es mit deinen Angelsachen zu treiben???

Der arme Georg, Haupsache er hat dich dabei nicht mal erwischt, hatte wahrscheinlich auch gute Gründe das dort damlas keine Scheiben im Fenster waren. Nur jetzt,wo du älter und erwachsener geworden bist, hofft Georg auch das du langsam zur vernumft kommst, daher jetzt auch scheiben in der Tür...

Achso, Ralf komm mir jetzt nicht wieder mit deinen Drohungen am Telefon, du weißt doch ich bin hier schwer beschäftigt und kann mich dann nicht voll und ganz auf eine Diskussion mit dir einlassen...


----------



## knutemann (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Langsam nervt es mich auch, jedesmal 2-3 Stunden Verpackungsorgie.
> Diesmal geht es aber, da ja nur Kutterzeugs eingepackt wird.
> Ich muss aber auch mindestens immer für 2 Leute einpacken.


Moin geplärrt|wavey:
@Ralf
Dann stell dir die Orgie mal vor, die ich jetzt für drei Leutchen nach Fünen hatte: Watklamotten, Fliegengerödel, Spinnruten, Kutterkrams und Forellenpuffzeugs.......|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Apropos: Weiß, kennt jemand oder hat günstig ne Watjacke für Schnatterinchen (140 cm groß od. klein, je nachdem) abzugeben |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Der Ralfi,immer ne Ausrede parat.
> 
> Kann es sein das du nur nachts unterwegs warst, deswegen die Anglerinnen nicht gesehenhast, die Hausnummer dir nicht aufgefallen ist, und deswegen auch auf dem Trip bist es mit deinen Angelsachen zu treiben???
> 
> ...





Meinst Du mit Jörg evtl. Georg......


----------



## celler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

warte,ich änder mal kurz.....

wurde hier die ganze zeit abgelenkt beim schreiben.
hatte hier gerade nen jörg im büro ......


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> warte,ich änder mal kurz.....
> 
> wurde hier die ganze zeit abgelenkt beim schreiben.
> hatte hier gerade nen jörg im büro ......




Gab es evtl. Hopfenkaltschale zum Frühstück.......
|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, ja - hätterst Du Jørg geschrieben, hätte es ja noch skandinavisch ausgesehen |supergri

Ist aber schon okay :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Moin geplärrt|wavey:
> @Ralf
> Dann stell dir die Orgie mal vor, die ich jetzt für drei Leutchen nach Fünen hatte: Watklamotten, Fliegengerödel, Spinnruten, Kutterkrams und Forellenpuffzeugs.......|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Apropos: Weiß, kennt jemand oder hat günstig ne Watjacke für Schnatterinchen (140 cm groß od. klein, je nachdem) abzugeben |kopfkrat



Moin Knute,
man könnte ja was vergessen, daher immer alles an Bord.

Ich besitze zwar 2 Watjacken, aber die Größe reicht dann wohl für Dich und Schnatterinchen zusammen....|supergri|supergri

Ich stell mir gerade vor, man müsste einen Anhänger mit dem Gerödel von 4 Verrückten Norwegenfahrern packen....

Ralf
#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade vor, man müsste einen Anhänger mit dem Gerödel von 4 Verrückten Norwegenfahrern packen....


Genau das wirst du ja bald:cerleben#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Genau das wirst du ja bald:cerleben#6




Iss ja nicht mehr lange hin......:m:m:m und gehören dann auch zum Club der "Alten Säcke".....:
Für beschwerliche Arbeiten haben wir ja unseren Benjamin dabei
:m:m:m:m:m:m

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Gab es evtl. Hopfenkaltschale zum Frühstück.......
> |rolleyes|rolleyes


 
Ne die gibts nur in München in Werk...



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, ja - hätterst Du Jørg geschrieben, hätte es ja noch skandinavisch ausgesehen |supergri
> 
> Ist aber schon okay :m


 
Ja,sorry dafür,habs geändert ;-)
Weiß auch garnicht wie ich dieses o mit meiner Tastatur schreiben soll.



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> gehören dann auch zum Club der Alten Säcke.
> für beschwerliche Arbeiten
> 
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h


 
Habs mal so geändert wie du es eigentlich schreiben wolltet


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei XP geht das einfach mit den skandinavischen Buchstaben #h

ALT + 155 = ø
ALT + 157 = Ø
ALT + 143 = Å
ALT + 134 = å
ALT + 145 = æ
ALT + 146 = Æ


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier mal was zum lesen


----------



## Stühmper (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hoffe der Bericht gefällt Euch |rolleyes..........sach mal MFT-Sutje 

nochmal danke für die Cola , ich sollte doch bestimmt soviele

Fische bei Dir schreiben.........damit die ANGST bekommen....

die anderen die am Samstag mitkommen-oder habe ich das 

jetzt auch wieder falsch verstanden ??? .....Du Bestie....

Gut das der Brassenwürger nicht mitkommt.......Puh....|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin, 

nur noch dRvH und geht es ab nach Stein, zum Tortenprobieren und Weizen trinken......und Samstag war doch auch noch was
forelliges.....


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen der Herr.
Na jut ausgeschlafen und den letzten Arbeitstag locker angegangen oder sitzt noch beim frühstücken?
Man wie gern wäre ich mitgekommen zur BKC :-(

@Peter u Thomas

Wenn ich den Bericht noch nicht kennen würde ausm AB, würde ich sagen er ist gelungen. Dann wissen wir ja für die nächsten Touren wer die Dokumentation macht ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Moinsen der Herr.
> Na jut ausgeschlafen und den letzten Arbeitstag locker angegangen oder sitzt noch beim frühstücken?
> Man wie gern wäre ich mitgekommen zur BKC :-(



Bin schon seit 05:30 Uhr auf und werde mir den Tag mit etwas lockerer Arbeit einteilen, heute abend noch lecker Fleisch einlegen und das ganze Gerödel verpacken.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#h#h#h Meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort #h#h#h

Morgen nen kurzen Hopser von Oslo nach Hause, Sachen gepackt und ab nach Heikendorf.

Bin schon scharf wie Nachbars Lumpi und freue mich wie Bolle :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Schöne Grüße aus Norwegen! Fisch, Wetter, Unterkunft, Boot, Stimmung und Getränke top #6
































und zum Schluss eine der 40+ Killermakrelen Namens "Herbert" im Drill....


----------



## goeddoek (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na schönen Dank - solche Bilder haben gerade noch gefehlt :r

Ich will auch wieder nach Norwegen :c


Im Ernst - feines Wetter, gute Fänge, ab und an ein Bierchen. Ja, das sieht nach 'nem feinen Urlaub aus #6

Genieß die Zeit. Und solltest Du zwischendurch mal Langeweile haben, stell noch mehr Berichte hier rein |supergri |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Schorsch, wir werden uns Mühe geben! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ersterer :vik:

@Norgebande
nette Pics #6 
Dirk hatte ja schonmal erwähnt das es bei euch ganz gut läuft, weiter so 

@BKC-Team
freue mich schon auf erste Hopfenkaltgetränk mit euch in weniger als 12 Stunden |jump:


----------



## celler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin


Coole Bilder aus Norge.
Euch noch nen schönen, fischreichen,  rest Urlaub


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo, nur noch die restlichen 7 Stunden hier absitzen und dann geht's endlich los!!!:vik:

Ui, was freu ick mir schon.:q


----------



## Yupii (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai
saubere Bilderz#6
Und wann fangt ihr mal was größeres:q:q


----------



## nemles (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöööönes Ding Kai #6

Bin auch gerade aus Norge zurück und packe gleich das Gerödel für den BKC morgen.



Bin schon völlig auf Angelentzug...|gr:


----------



## celler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn nicht hier wo dann?

Wünsche allen MFT-ler ein ganz dickes Petri....


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Top Tag heute gehabt #6 Wetter war tagsüber genial, Abends auffrischend. 
Die Pollacks und Makrelen waren im Rausch und wir konnten wieder ordentlich 
was in die Tüten packen.

Besonders bemerkenswert waren zwei Dorsch (50&70) die hier in dieser Jahreszeit 
recht selten sind und so einen potten hässlichen Tintenfisch... dessen gruseliges 
Aussehen Ihn trotzdem nicht davor bewart hat vernascht zu werden 

Jetzt ist Siesta und nebenbei werden eine Fußballmannschaft Makrelen geräuchert 

Hier ein bisschen was zu gucken,


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Cool - habt ihr euch meinen Lieblings-Pizzabelag tatsächlich reingetan ? Wie habt ihr denn den mehrarmigen Freund zubereitet ?

Schmeckt gut ?  Looos - sag was  #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Kumpel hat es sehr warm mit sehr viel Knoblauch in der Pfanne gehabt. 
Hat gut gemundet #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Und wie haben sich unsere BKT Jungs geschlagen?
WIr hatten heute den ersten richtigen Wind seit einer Wochen und 
konnten bei satter Drift einige gute Dorsche und Pollacks verhaften.

Der Drill am leichten Gerät hat einem selbst bei 70iger Dorsch 
alles abverlangt und ging recht wat in die Arme 

Nu ist erstmal Siesta und die restlichen geräucherten Makrelen 
werden Ihrer Bestimmung zugeführt...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin,

@Kai
wieso sollen wir uns geschlagen haben, ne,ne gab keinen Streit..
:q:q
Scherz beiseite.

Wir, Jonas, Olli, Knutemann und Tom sind bereits am Freitagnachmittag angereist und haben einen netten Abend im Cafe/Bistro Kaffeklatscx verbracht. 
Sind echt nette Leutchen und ab 18:00 Uhr wurde es für die Öffentlichkeit geschlossen und wir konnten noch 1-3 Bierchen, Whisky und Torte vernichten.

Samstagmorgen gegen 04:45 Uhr geduscht und anschliessend, die von allen Beteiligten sehr freudig aufgenommene Weckaktion gestartet.

Gegen 06:15 Uhr sind wir in Heikendorf angekommen und haben unser ganzes Gerödel #d#d an Bord gebracht. Nach dem Frühstück wurden die Plätze ausgelost und nach ca.2 Std. Fahrt, wurde bei super Wetter den Dorschen nachgestellt

Es wurden viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge zurückgesetzt.
Atze hat dann mit einem 84er,5,8Kg Dorsch zugeschlagen, der auch nicht mehr zu schlagen war.

Ich konnte meinen ersten, größeren Dorsch zum Landgang überreden (75cm) und hierfür ein paar Preise einsacken.

Sohnemann Jonas konnte zwar, wie 22 Andere, nichts Maßiges(ausser einigen zurückgesetzten Wittlingen) vorweisen, wurde aber zum Lucky Loser ernannt und hat einen Gutschein für die Langeland 1 gewonnen (So ein Unglück aber auch, da Jonas noch keinen Führerschein besitzt, muss ich ihn doh glatt zu Langeland1 Tour begleiten. begleiten...:m:m:m:m

Samstagabend haben wir dann noch einen schönen, gemütlichen Grill- und Sabbelabend, im Kaffeklatscx, verbracht.

Ich sitze gerade auf dem Balkon eines Appartement Hauses vor der Steiner Seebrücke und werde seit über einer Stunde von einem Wattwurmsammler genervt. 

Der Gute plümpert nicht, sondern benutzt einen, zum schwimmenden Wattiequirl umgebauten, Aussenborder um die Watties freizulegen (dachte immer das wäre verboten). Ist aber echt nervig, wenn alle paar Minuten ein Aussenborder angeschmissen wird.

Hochachtung auch an die Leute, die bereits ab 06:00 Uhr, von der Seebrücke aus, Schwimmen gehen..brrrr, brrrr,brrrr Es ist nämlich noch etwas kühl draussen...

Olli, Jonas, Knutemann und Tom schlafen noch und ich habe die ehrenvolle Aufgabe, die Herren gegen 08:00 Uhr zu wecken.

Um 10:00 Uhr gehen wir dann in den Kaffeeeklatscx und werden ein leckeres Frühstück zu uns nehmen.

Das Bistro öffnet offiziell erst um 12:00 Uhr , damit Liz, Dirk, Chris, Sutje, Olii, Jonas, Knute, Nemless und ich, ungestört von normalen Touristen :q:q, ein 1a Frühstück verputzen können.

Anschliessend geht es nach Hause und wir haben ein rundum erholsames, spaßiges Wochenende erlebt.

So, langsam kommt die Sonne raus (der Wattie/Quirlheini nervt immer noch total) und ich werde mal unter Dusche springen.

Schönen restlichen Sonntag noch.

Ralf

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und nochmal......


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hurra, Mr. Wattiequirl hat nach über 2 Std. eingepackt und ist losgeschippert.

Momentan ist  richtig dicker Nebel, mit steigender Tendenz.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf!

Danke für den kleinen Ausblick auf Eure Tour.
Wir haben gestern noch ein wenig unseren Dorschtag gefeiert und werden 
jetzt noch ein bisschen rumgammeln bis sich der Nebel über dem Fjord verzogen hat.

Dann können sich heute die Pollacks heute wieder die Hose hoch ziehen 

Gruß an die Frühstücker!

Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ja hier noch etwas für die Norwegenfans zum Aufstehen 





















und hier würde ich heute gerne denen fangen, der für die Wunden verantwortlich ist


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Gestern war mal wieder ein perfekter Angeltag. Zuerst sah es nach Regen und BäBä aus, 
aber beim raus Fahren öffneten sich wieder die Wolken und es war mal wieder "oben-ohne"
Fischen (leider keine Damen in der Nähe) angesagt.

In 5 Driften haben wir eine knappe Kiste guter Dorsche, sehr guter Schellfische 
und ein paar Pollacks gefangen. Nu gibt es erstmal ein Rekkerrührei (wie jeden Morgen)
und dann geht es nachher mit Naturköder los #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gestern war mal wieder ein perfekter Angeltag. Zuerst sah es nach Regen und BäBä aus,
> aber beim raus Fahren öffneten sich wieder die Wolken und es war mal wieder "oben-ohne"
> ...




Moinsen!!!|wavey:


Schönes Dingen Männers.#6
Weitermachen!

Hmmm, Rekker könnt ich auch grad ein paar futtern...
Wenn man die ja irgendwie beim Blitzlieferservice bestellen könnte!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ein paar Bilder, man ist das schwer "wenn gefangen wird" die Kamera raus zu holen


----------



## Yupii (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

fein gemacht Mädelz:q
vor allem ist das Bild mitr djoernis feistem Grinsen gelungen:q:q
Endlich ein Fisch über 20cm#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Uwe #6

Hehe, Djoerni hat sich mittlerweile gut über sein Vorjahreshöchstmaß hinweg gesetzt.
Wenn wir Ihm jetzt noch das Longlinereleasen abgewöhnen könnte das was werden


----------



## HD4ever (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöne Bilder Jungs !!!! #6
wünsche euch noch weiterhin ne Menge Spaß und Erfolg :m


----------



## Stefan W. (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Norwegenfahrer,

so langsam ist das echt Folter. Man sitzt im Büro#qund muß
sich Bilder von schönen Fischen bei besten Angelwetter 
angucken.#6


Petri Jungs, macht weiter so.

PS. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit dem großen Seelachs
zum spaß haben. Wünsche es Djoerni und den anderen natürlich
auch.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Stefan!

Naja bis 75 sind wir ja schon, die sind schon gar nicht so schlecht 
Aber heute ist der Meter fällig #6 Bin dann mal wech...


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai&Co,

Petri Heil,ich bin schon ein wenig neidisch.

@MFT Crew,
war ein spitzen WE mit euch,schei_ß_e,das es so schnell vorbei war.
Die Kaffeklascher sind ein super Team!!!
So jetzt holt mich schon wieder der Alltag ein,mal nach nem Schwarzen Anzug ausschau halten.


----------



## nemles (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai, Ihr Norweger #h

Fettes Petri#6



Aber hattet/habt Ihr auch soviel Spaß wie wir????
Wat war der BKC für eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, wenns terminlich klappt. Und von mir aus auch von Sassnitz aus.:vik:

So, und der Alltag hat mich auch wieder.:c


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Ohne viel Gesabbel die Ergebnisse von heute...


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ja, ganz vergessen! Die Metergeschichte


----------



## celler (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin ab alle Langschläfer .


Kai, euch allen ein ganz dickes Petri und weiterhin noch viel spaß und immer ne Kiste voll Fisch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, nun der dritte Versuch (irgendwie gab es AB Datenbankfehler) und meine beiden vorherigen Beiträge sind im Nirgendwo verschwunden #c#c#c#c

Moin, Moin zusammen,

wünsche einen schönen Tag.......#6

Den 3 Norwegenfahrern noch schöne und erfolgreiche Tage...


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Jungs! #6


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Pic`s Kai#6
Sach ma, fangt ihr beiden ooch wat oder nur djoerni`s Kumpel|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin der Kapitän! 
Ich bin nur für Fische finden zuständig- für den Rest habe ich meine Schergen 

Und Jörni feilt noch an seiner Longlinerelease Technik... Spaß bei Seite, gestern 
hatte Christian "seinen Tag". Da wir alle ziemlich gleich angeln und ausgerüstet 
sind hatte er einfach das erforderliche Quäntchen Glück, sei es Ihm gewährt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was am Ende des Filetiertisches ankommt wird eh durch drei geteilt, 
so kann sich auch unser Kleinköhlerkalle seines Anteils sicher sein. 

Jörn hat z.B. gestern als einziger drei richtig schicke Leng 
hoch gezaubert! In seiner Rolle als Kleinköhlerkalle hat er bisher 
etwas geschwächelt :q


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bow .... fette Beute ! #6


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hauptsache, der Spass kommt nicht zu kurz#6 und ab und zu zuppelt es.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hauptsache, der Spass kommt nicht zu kurz#6 und ab und zu zuppelt es.



Ne Spaß haben wir hier überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich mir vorstellen|supergri


----------



## Stefan W. (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers im fernen Land.

Dickes Petri vor allem an Christian. Dann hat mein Glück 
wünschen ja was gebracht. 

Hat bei Christian denn langsam die Hand aufgehört zu
zittern?:q

Kai hatte es gestern ja angedroht, das der Meter raus
kommt. Vielleicht hat Djoerni ja dazu gelernt und lässt
das Longlinereleasen heute mal!!:q

Dickes Petri!!! Macht weiter so.


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was am Ende des Filetiertisches ankommt wird eh durch drei geteilt,



genauso sollte es auch sein#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an alle Langschläfer und Norge-Urlauber....


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ralfi....

keine antwort mehr auf meine pn?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin ralfi....
> 
> keine antwort mehr auf meine pn?



Moin Matze,

hab noch nüscht gehört bisher, werde noch 2-3 Tage warten und dann mal Pitus kontaktieren.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

........


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle !
wann kommen aktuelle Norge Bilder ? |supergri #h


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen,
die Schlappis:q liegen noch in der Kadaverhotze.


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaub das auch :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Von gestern gibt es keine Bilder da wir einen Tag Pause gemacht haben.

Ich werde jetzt gleich erstmal die Schubkarre voll Rekkerschalen 
im Fjord entsorgen und dann gehts wieder los


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber pass ein büschen auf djoerni auf, wegen dem Überschuss und so:q:q


----------



## djoerni (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

eiweissüberschuss ist hier ein gaaaaanz grosses thema... vor allem bei der aussicht:k:q


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sach nur Hitra-Tunnel:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Hier ein paar Fänge von heute,

















Nach Abzug unseres heutigen Abendessens sind die Fänge zu unseren 
älteren Nachbarn gegangen, der nicht ganz so viel Glück 
(Tannenbaum & 300Gramm Pilker) beim Angeln haben wie wir.

Morgen gehts wieder los


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin ,
kannst dem Kleinen djoerni mal sagen bitte : pöööööööööööööööööööööööööö |supergri|supergri|supergri

er weiß dann wie ich es meine |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha

































P.S : Petri zu den klassen Fängen |supergri


----------



## nemles (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöööööne Fischkens... ich könnt wild vor mich hin ona...dingsbums#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Jungs #6


----------



## nemles (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetze muß ich mal nachfragen.... Die Lengs auf Kunst gefangen???


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jupp, bis auf einen haben wir alle Lengs auf Kunstköder gefangen.


----------



## HD4ever (13. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo nach Norge ! :m
wünsche frohes filetieren und guten HUnger ! #h


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin,
die Bilder haste aber trotz Restalkohol im Blut und zittrigen Fingern gut hingekriegt. Wie wär`s denn jetzt noch mal mit ein paar größeren Fischen, damit wir hier schön sabbern können:q:q


----------



## djoerni (13. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die großen haben wir ohne fotos aus rücksicht auf den fisch zurückgesetzt. die bilder haben sich ja bei uns ins hirn gebrannt. das reicht uns


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin 

wünsche eine schöne und schnelle Rumgehwoche..........

Ralf
#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin !
darauf hoffe ich auch ... |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Wünsche auch allen ne angenehme Woche.

Ich werd heut Abend den Räucherofen anwerfen.

Aal, Karpfen, Forelle und Saibling...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Seit gestern sind wir wieder zurück. War ein geiler Urlaub #6


----------



## Yupii (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
@ Kai Pfl. Is der Bericht immer noch nicht fertich#d:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Pfft Du hast hier einen akkuraten Livebericht mehr jibbet nur gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey ihr Norgebrüder!|wavey:

Schön, dass ihr heile wieder da seid.:q


@ Jörn,

ich würde meinem Onkel heute Abend mal deine Nummer geben.
Dann ruft der dich wegen dem Material mal an...


----------



## Yupii (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Pfft Du hast hier einen akkuraten Livebericht mehr jibbet nur gegen Bezahlung.



na gut, gib mir 100 Euronen, dann lese ich auch Deinen Bericht:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So billig?! Na dann nehme ich gleich zwei Leser


----------



## knutemann (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann bin ich der zweite:m
Aber wann ist Rekerausgabe|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann mal Willkommen zurück ihr 2.

Wie ich beobachtet hab, habt ihr nen super Urlaub mit super Fisch gehabt.
Petri dazu..


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen gewünscht!:m

Hier mal was zum Schmunzeln...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=163083


----------



## djoerni (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin männer!

habe mir den thrad gestern auch schon durchgelesen... ist schon toll was es alles für verschiedene Angelarten gibt... und ich angel mit gufi:c#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Jörn,

gestern sind unsere Dachziegel gekommen...

Und eigentlich wollte heute der Dachdecker anfangen.|rolleyes#q
Doch jetzt wird's wohl doch erst morgen!#c


----------



## djoerni (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen dirk!

morgen ist doch top! soll der heisseste tag der woche werden... da freut sich der dachdecker schwarze ziegel einzudecken#h


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oha - son Sturm bei euch ?

ach ja - moin erstmal in die Runde ! :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moinsen dirk!
> 
> morgen ist doch top! soll der heisseste tag der woche werden... da freut sich der dachdecker schwarze ziegel einzudecken#h



Na ja, erst mal müssen die ja morgen dann die ollen Eternitschieferplatten runter machen, die Dachrinne festmachen und dann die Dachlatten draufnageln...|rolleyes

Bestimmt ein lustiger Job bei den Temperaturen!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

glaub mal das dass ne schweißtreibende angelegenheit ist...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da gibbet was für Liz zum Luschern, lauter halbnackte, tätowierte, schwitzende Dachdecker.........|bigeyes|bigeyes


:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> da gibbet was für Liz zum Luschern, lauter halbnackte, tätowierte, schwitzende Dachdecker.........|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> :m:m:m:m:m:m:m



Ist doch prima!!!

Andere Mädels müssen für sowas nen ganzen Batzen Geld zahlen!:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

genau, zum Appetit holen..........

und gegessen wird dann zuhause beim Dirk..:k:k:k:k|smlove2::l



#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> genau, zum Appetit holen..........
> 
> und gegessen wird dann zuhause beim Dirk..:k:k:k:k|smlove2::l
> 
> ...




Rrrrrrischtich!!!:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...was gibts denn schönes beim dirk???:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ...was gibts denn schönes beim dirk???:q



Hausgemachte Sahnesoße!!! :vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
irgendwie ganz schön ruhig in der letzten Zeit.
Da ja niemand neben an was postet,hier noch mal die Frage:

Wer ist am 29.8 dabei oder nicht,würde es schon gerne wissen,denn sonst nehme ich mir was anderes vor!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Peter,

wünsche einen schönen Tag...............

würde ja gerne mitmachen, hab an dem WE aber Rufdienst....

@ Moin all


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wer ist am 29.8 dabei oder nicht,würde es schon gerne wissen,denn sonst nehme ich mir was anderes vor!


 

Mir wär am liebsten wir verlegen das um nen Monat, das liebe Geld macht mir ein bischen Sorgen |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moinsen in die Runde ! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin in die Runde #6


----------



## djoerni (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ladys


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Jörnsen, mein Onkelchen wird dich heut anrufen.

Mach mal nen guten Preis!!!


----------



## djoerni (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat der ne 069 nummer? dann hat er es schon versucht! klar mach ich nen guten Kurs!
hat es liz geschmeckt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hat der ne 069 nummer? dann hat er es schon versucht! klar mach ich nen guten Kurs!
> hat es liz geschmeckt?



Hat ihr so gut geschmeckt, dass sie nochmal Nachschlag wollte!:q

Ja das war Roland, ist die Vorwahl von Frankfurt/Main!


----------



## djoerni (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hat ihr so gut geschmeckt, dass sie nochmal Nachschlag wollte!:q
> 
> na das freut mich aber das es ihr soooo gut geschmeckt hat|uhoh::q ist sie denn satt geworden?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sie hat zumindest nach dem Essen gemeint, dass sie nun pappsatt wäre!:vik:


----------



## zx9r (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin zusammen,

weiß einer von euch bordies in diesem trööt ob die MS Eltra dieses Jahr wieder von Wismar aus Angeltouren unternimmt?

Besten Dank schonmal für die Antworten

Gruß Mario


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



zx9r schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> weiß einer von euch bordies in diesem trööt ob die MS Eltra dieses Jahr wieder von Wismar aus Angeltouren unternimmt?
> 
> ...



Moinsen Mario!

Angeblich soll die doch ab diesem Jahr fest da liegen...
Deshalb geh ich von aus, dass die auch Angeltouren machen.:q


----------



## Honeyball (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, erstmal,

wird hier etwa heimlich rumgeferkelt???? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

So mit "Nachschlag", "Sahnesosse" und "69er-Nummer" und so??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Passt bloß auf!!!


----------



## djoerni (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo wird denn hier geferkelt??? wir unterhalten uns doch nur über das dinner von gestern


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wo wird denn hier geferkelt??? wir unterhalten uns doch nur über das dinner von gestern




Also, ich weiß auch gar nicht was du hast, Heinz-Peter!|kopfkrat

Wir würden doch niehiiiiimals nicht hier rumferkeln...#d


----------



## Honeyball (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt #6 :m

...und ich dachte schon... :vik:


...aber... |bigeyes|bigeyes


...Ihr doch nicht !!!


----------



## djoerni (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

niiiiiieeeee nich...


----------



## zx9r (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Mario!
> 
> Angeblich soll die doch ab diesem Jahr fest da liegen...
> Deshalb geh ich von aus, dass die auch Angeltouren machen.:q


 

Danke für die Antwort.
Gott sei dank....bin mit der Eltra vor 3 Jahren das letzte mal auf Dorschpirsch gewesen (meine genialst Ausfahrt überhaupt). leider musste ich die letzten 2 Jahre auf andere Kutter ausweichen da die Eltra bei diversen Wrackbergungen/Wracktauchfahrten war. 
Da freu ich mich gleich doppelt auf die 2. Septemberwoche....werde dann hier mal berichten.

gruß
mario


----------



## gotosc (19. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Männer !!  Nu mal ganz kurz von meiner Seite aus ein großes Petri Dank für die netten Kommentare in Richtung Norge :q  !!!   Weiter machen und auf ein Neues in 2010 :vik: 
Chrischan


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle! #h
schon fast geschafft - WE ist is nicht .... :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Ja, nur noch zwei Tage im eigenen Saft garen...|rolleyes

Ich glaube, ich werde mir heut Mittag nen halben Tag frei nehmen und mit den Kindern und Schneggi ins Schwimmbad fahren.|supergri


----------



## djoerni (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers! 

Wünsche euch allen nen entspannten Ü30 Grad Tach!


----------



## Yupii (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen,
wird doch recht kuschelig. Da macht das Arbeiten Spass:c
Mädelz, da ist gestern das Hackebeil aber haarscharf an euch vorbeigeschlagen:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> wird doch recht kuschelig. Da macht das Arbeiten Spass:c
> Mädelz, da ist gestern das Hackebeil aber haarscharf an euch vorbeigeschlagen:q:q




Wieso? #c

#hWir haben doch gar nix Schlimmes getan!#h


----------



## Yupii (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieso? #c
> 
> #hWir haben doch gar nix Schlimmes getan!#h



Beim ersten Überfliegen der Sätze klang das schon recht ferkelig:q:q


----------



## djoerni (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach quatsch! du sollst nicht immer so schmutzige gedanken dazudenken wenn man sich mal normal unterhält.


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

ich hab den 34°C Tag hinter mir,was wqr das heute schei_ß_e,bei den Temperaturen mit GFK zu arebeiten,das Zeug wurde so schnell hart,daß ich noch schneller machen mußte.
Und der Hammer,ich bekomm wohl ein Schlauchboot,eines von der Marine,so 6,6m lang und für 10 Pers. zugelassen.
Wenn das klappt,mann,dann gibt es kein schlecht Wetter mehr.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding Peter! Die Boote sind mit dem richtigen Motor am Heck richtig geil #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
letzter Arbeitstag der Woche


----------



## nemles (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen 

sogar für die nächste Woche :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Phu ein Glück ist die 1,5 Tage Woche bald rum! Ich könnte schon wieder Urlaub machen :q


----------



## djoerni (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

trommler! 1,5 Tage Arbeit ist bei euch wie als wenn ich Urlaub habe!

@peter
schönes ding! die machen ganz gut alarm mit nem adäquaten motörchen!


----------



## Bertl (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muss mich doch mal wieder melden hier, solange ich vielleicht noch nicht ganz in Vergessenheit geraten bin ;-)

Wünsch euch allen auch ein schönes Wochenende. 
Vielleicht sogar mit dicken Fischen 

Grüßle Berti #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen der Herr!#h

Alles klar bei dir?

Wolltest doch mal nen Wochenende zum Fischen kommen...


----------



## Bertl (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, alles klar.

Was heisst den da "wolltest"? 
Ich will das immer noch. Die nächsten 2 Woenden wird es allerdings nichts werden. 
Vielleicht klappt es das Wochenden vom 11.09!?

Ausserdem habe ich extreme Sehnsucht nach dem Meer. 
Ich dürfte das im MFT hier ja garnicht schreiben, aber ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal auf dem Meer:c
Sowas hat es schon seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr gegeben...

Also September oder Oktober muss ich aufjedenfall mal hoch.

Bei Dir alles klar? Dach gedeckt oder Wohnung nass geworden?|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das sollte klar gehen mit dem zweiten September WE.
Vielleicht kommt der lange dürre Typ aus Bremen auch hoch!#c#h

Sehnsucht nach dem Meer hab ich auch immer.
Obwohl wir dieses Jahr schon paar Mal auf dem Salzwasser waren.
Nur leider ist bei mir zeit- und urlaubsmäßig nix mehr drin.#q

Dachdecker haben gestern erst angefangen. Handwerker halt!|rolleyes
Aber die haben schon komplett die alten Eternitschiefer runter und diese komische grüne  Folie samt Dachlatten drauf.
Heute haben sie nen Tag "Schlechtwetter", aber das Dach ist dicht und Montag geht's bei hoffentlich bestem Wetter weiter...


----------



## djoerni (21. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
sag dem Roland mal bitte, dass er das Angebot erst am Montag bekommt.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin an alle Sonntags-Langschläfer....

@Moin Peter,

senile Bettflucht, oder geht es zum Angeln....

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ehhh,
beides,irgendwie,glaub ich.

Konnte nicht mehr schlafen,zu viel Mücken!
Der Kopft tut aua,von der Sonne gestern und ich will gleich zu den Zandern von gestern noch zwei dazu fangen,bekomm heute abend Besuch.

Und bei dir?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ehhh,
> beides,irgendwie,glaub ich.
> 
> Konnte nicht mehr schlafen,zu viel Mücken!
> ...



Wie immer, senile Bettflucht...........

Muss zuhause arbeiten. Gestern erst im Garten und anschließend einige Stündchen Wintergarten reinigen.

Heute steht Verfliesen Badezimmer auf dem Zettel, damit das Bad endlich mal fertig wird.

Angeln geht wahrscheinlich erst ab Ende September wieder

Viel Erfolg

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin dann mal weg,eld mich heute Nachmittag noch mal.

Wenn du mal ne helfende Hand brauchst,ich wohne ja nur knapp ne Stunde weg,und für etwas kurzgebratenes und ein kühles Blondes,fahr ich auch schon mal bis Hannover!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg,eld mich heute Nachmittag noch mal.
> 
> Wenn du mal ne helfende Hand brauchst,ich wohne ja nur knapp ne Stunde weg,und für etwas kurzgebratenes und ein kühles Blondes,fahr ich auch schon mal bis Hannover!



Danke für das Angebot. Die Entfernung ist zwar die gleiche, aber Du müsstest schon nach Bremen fahren.....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> fahr ich auch schon mal bis Hannover!



Gut zu wissen #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
ich könnt kotzen,die Woche nimmt kein Ende.


----------



## celler (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin

Kotzen,schon am frühen Morgen?
Hat dir die Sonne gestern wieder zu lang auf den Kopf gescheint ;-)


----------



## nemles (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, endlich Urlaub. Auf das diese Woche nie zu Ende geht.:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

@ Tom

Eine lange Wochen an Dich

@ All

eine möglichst kurze Woche Euch allen :q


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen in die Runde ...
man - was war das WE wieder kurz :c


----------



## lügenbaron (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guten Morgen in die Runde ...
> man - was war das WE wieder kurz :c


 Oh ja das kenne ich wasn Glück das ich noch ne Woche Urlaub dazu bekommen habe#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin 

schönen Tag.............


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## celler (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer und Frauen 

@Kai
Bist nach deinem langem erholsamen Urlaub jetzt die erste Woche wieder auf Arbeit?


----------



## Yupii (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen

nein, das was Kai da treibt, ist Urlaub:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö bin seit letztem Donnerstag schon wieder am Schaffen...


----------



## nemles (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all,

Moinsen #h








Hab Urlaub und mache erst mal               nix.|supergri


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Männers! ist irgendwer am wochenende auf der ecke fehmarn unterwegs und hat bock ne runde auf aal oder so vom ufer?


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männers! ist irgendwer am wochenende auf der ecke fehmarn unterwegs und hat bock ne runde auf aal oder so vom ufer?




Kann sein,das ich es bin,nehme auch das Boot mit,wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@peter
dann lass uns mal freitag schnacken.


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @peter
> dann lass uns mal freitag schnacken.




Würde ich auch sagen,ich hab auch da an eine Kuttertour gedacht,sollte es nicht mit dem Wind passen.


----------



## djoerni (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muss ich mal schauen! meine perle kommt mit, und ist mit meiner wochenendplanung noch nicht so ganz einverstanden aber mal schauen. hau mal deine handynummer rüber!


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männers! ist irgendwer am wochenende auf der ecke fehmarn unterwegs und hat bock ne runde auf aal oder so vom ufer?


 nen aal kannst auch hier haben :qaber vom oder am ufer auch nicht schlecht :k


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle !!!!
man - was freue ich mich auf das WE :vik:
endlich, endlich steht wohl die erste Bootstour mit dem neuen Gefährt auf der Ostsee an |bla:
muß nur noch nen paar neue Kabel zusammenfrickeln ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann drück ich Dir mal die Wetterdaumen #6

Ich muss meine Tour verschieben aber dafür wird 
es wohl zum Bootsrennen nach Bremen gehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch "Moin" geplärrt!

Seit gestern haben wir nun auch ein Schulkind!|stolz:
Bin echt mal gespannt, wie Jonas sich so macht...|rolleyes
Hoffentlich bissel besser als der Olle!

Und ab heute Abend haben wir ein richtig schickes neues Dach.
Zusätzlich drangepimpt noch 2 Vakuumröhrenkollektoren!

So langsam wird's!!!:vik:


----------



## celler (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk

Ihr hattet jetzt erst Einschulung?
Mein Patenkind ist schon seit anfang August in der Schule.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> 
> Ihr hattet jetzt erst Einschulung?
> Mein Patenkind ist schon seit anfang August in der Schule.




Na, wir sind ja auch ein ganz anderes Bundesland...#h

Guckst du hier: http://www.schulferien.org/Rheinland-Pfalz/rheinland-pfalz.html


----------



## celler (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo, weiß ich wohl  ;-)
Wusste nur nicht das ihr so lang Ferien habt.


----------



## djoerni (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirksan
glückwunsch zum schulkind und zum neuen röhrendach#h

@kai
danke! wird schon passen das wetter. zur not in der brandung ein paar platte abgreifen...


----------



## nemles (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch zum Ranzenschlepper.#h

Wird hier auch langsam Zeit, das die Ferien zu Ende gehen. Sind einfach zu viele Kinnings hier versammelt. Wenn es so ca. 3 wären, würde ich ja an nen Teich fahren mit denen, aber mehr bekomme ich nicht gebändigt :c


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hehe .... bei mir ist erst nächste Woche Einschulung ...
geht am 01.09. los mit dem "Ernst des Lebens" ... |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hehe .... bei *mir* ist erst nächste Woche Einschulung ...
> geht am 01.09. los mit dem "Ernst des Lebens" ... |rolleyes



Wird auch Zeit, dass du endlich in die Schule kommst!!!


@Tom-San,

schick die Bongerts doch ins Schwimmbad.
Nebenbei kannst du dich dann bissel auf die faule Haut legen.

Wenn sie nicht einkaufen ist!:q


----------



## nemles (26. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nebenbei kannst du dich dann bissel auf die faule Haut legen.
> 
> Wenn sie nicht einkaufen ist!:q



:q:q:q
Da spar ich mir jetzt mal jeden Kommentar


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle .... |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!|wavey:

Die Sonne macht jetzt unser Wasser und die Heizung warm...:vik:

Wie geil!!!:q


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, sowas hat mein Kumpel auch aufm Dach ! 
feine und energiesparende Sache ! #6

soooooooooooo .... mein Gespann ist einsatzfähig und startklar !!! :q :q :q
man - was freu ich mich wieder aufs wasser zu kommen ......


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn man to Jörg #6


----------



## djoerni (27. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

viel spaß jörg!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal ein "Guuuuden" in den leeren Raum gebrüllt und Allen ein schönes Wochenende gewünscht...:m


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ! 
auch so von mir ....
hier fängst pünklich zum WE Anfang mal ordentlich an zu schütten :c


----------



## Bertl (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit


----------



## nemles (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen auch ein schönes WE gewünscht.#h


----------



## djoerni (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

so ne kagge! ein ganzes woende an der küste und dann ist wind und regen...:c


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten tach.

Mein kleiner hat die ersten 2 Wochen in der Schule gut gemeistert.
dachte es gibt mehr Stress. 

Und heute abend geht es mit dem Verein 2 Tage nach Heiligenhafen.#g

werde dann berichten wie es war.#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich werd mit Liz morgen ganz schick Essen gehen und anschließend ordentlich Einen ballern!

Sonntag morgen dann ein bissel die Rute schwingen...:q
Mal gucken wie die Saiblinge beißen.

Die werden dann mittags grad in die Pfanne wandern!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> guten tach.
> 
> Mein kleiner hat die ersten 2 Wochen in der Schule gut gemeistert.
> dachte es gibt mehr Stress.
> ...




Mahlzeit Günni,

unserm kleinen Schüler gefällts auch noch richtig gut.
Nur die Hausaufgaben findet er nicht sooo prickelnd und wollte die Arbeit schon an Liz weitergeben...


----------



## djoerni (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> guten tach.
> 
> Mein kleiner hat die ersten 2 Wochen in der Schule gut gemeistert.
> dachte es gibt mehr Stress.
> ...



dann mal viel spaß! vielleicht läuft man sich ja morgen oder sonntag übern weg!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> dann mal viel spaß! vielleicht läuft man sich ja morgen oder sonntag übern weg!



biste auch in heiligenhafen?


----------



## djoerni (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp. ab morgen. falls du böcke aufn pils hast, wähle 01709039674.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> jupp. ab morgen. falls du böcke aufn pils hast, wähle 01709039674.


 
mit dem pils ist bestimmt besser als so nen schrumpeligen wurm in der feuchten see zu versenken |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Alter Schwede war das ein Nachmittag... 6 Hechte und unzählige Barsche #6

Alles keine Riesen, aber wenn die Großen jetzt auch bald so loslegen kann der 
Herbst nicht mehr weit sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Kai!

Wo warste denn?


----------



## knutemann (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp 
Petri Kai#6
@Dirk
Ich meine irgenwas gelesen zu haben, dass er an der Eider wär#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö Eider ist ausgefallen, wir waren an der Weser unterwegs #6


----------



## knutemann (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber irgenwo hattest du es doch geschrieben#c
Schau mal in unsere IG!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Kai, Knute und alle anderen..............

endlich ist eine sehr stressige Woche vorbei|evil:|evil:|evil:

wünsche ein schönes WE mit wenig Regen und viel Fisch.


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast recht Ralf#d
WE und wir sitzen vom AB:l


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Du hast recht Ralf#d
> WE und wir sitzen vom AB:l



So soll es sein................
Da ich Geld für Kuttertouren usw. anhäufen muss, habe ich am WE so'n büschen Rufdienst und nebenbei wird weiter im Bad gewerkelt ........


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Schrankwand steht, nach geplantem 1nem Tag.

Heute ist Freitag, allen einen schönen Start ins WE:m


----------



## djoerni (28. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haben gerade unser Quartier bezogen. Zum Dinner gabs als Vorspeise Austern und als Hauptgang gegrillten pulpo mit knobi satt! Und nun ab ins Bett


----------



## nemles (29. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen #h

Ihr seid mir ja die reinsten Gourmetten.:q Hoffe, es hat alles geschmeckt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom!


----------



## djoerni (29. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp vom allerfeinsten! Jetzt erstmal in die brandung!


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man .... voll die Gewitterschauer hier mit Sturmboen |uhoh:
will doch morgen aufs Wasser


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich such noch mal 1-2 Stück
hab ja vielleicht Interesse an der *DAM Quick FTS 680
*was willst denn haben dafür ?


----------



## frifroe (29. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich such noch mal 1-2 Stück
> hab ja vielleicht Interesse an der *DAM Quick FTS 680
> *was willst denn haben dafür ?


Ich habe keine ahnung. Darum habe ich ja hier gepostet. Ich möchte dann auch beide zusammen verkaufen. Bei der 680er ist noch eine 2. Spule und der Orginalkarton dabei.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal wieder Tach gesagt 

hab heute frei :vik: muss diese Woche nur Di und Mi arbeiten, Donnerstag gehts nach Laboe ne Runde mit Eggi drehen :vik:

Wollte heute eigentlich mit Macker Plattenschnappen, aber nach dem Sturm vom WE haben wir uns gestern abend dagegen entschieden, nu ist hier absolute Flaute


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!|wavey:

Schön, dich mal wieder zu lesen.#6
Ich bin vor lauter Schafferei auch am WE nicht zum Angeln gekommen...#q
Auch das gepflegt einen ballern ist irgendwie zu kurz gekommen!

Na ja, wünsche auf jeden Fall Allen eine Schnellrumgehwoche!


----------



## Bertl (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers,
so Ruten und Biers wieder aus der Hand und weiter gearbeitet.
Das Wochenende ist rum |gr:

Wünsch euch einen guten Wochenstart #6


----------



## nemles (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bohhh ey |bigeyes

Der erste Arbeitstag nach einer Woche relaxing war die Hölle :g
Hoffentlich vergehen die nächsten Tage etwas schneller...


@ Dirk-San.

Bin doch tatsächlich mit den Monaten durcheinander geraten und mich für den MEPO angemeldet (und schon bezahlt) Dabei geht es doch am WE nach Danske #q#q#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auch das gepflegt einen ballern ist irgendwie zu kurz gekommen!



Oder ein abgesprochenes Telefonat


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oder ein abgesprochenes Telefonat




Oh ha, dich hab ich auch ganz verbummelt!#q#q#q

@ Tom, wie MEPO?
Was ist das und wann?

Nächstes Jahr an der 3-Tagestour auf's Riff oder was???


----------



## nemles (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nö Dirk,

guggst Du :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162783


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö Dirk,
> 
> guggst Du :
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162783




Ok, was der MEPO Dingens ist weiß ich jetzt.

Aber was in aller Welt ist mit Danske?

Stehe auf dem Schlauch...|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ok, was der MEPO Dingens ist weiß ich jetzt.
> 
> Aber was in aller Welt ist mit Danske?
> 
> Stehe auf dem Schlauch...|rolleyes



Danske ist hier im Norden umgangsprachlich für: Dänemark.

So, nun geh ganz schnell runter vom Schlauch, bevor die ILLUMINATEN wieder zuschlagen :q


----------



## nemles (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Mac-Fisch,

Hab ich keine Erfahrung mit. Nie benutzt die double dinger.


----------



## vazzquezz (31. August 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris: Erbitte Statusbericht von der Blauort per PN!! :g Speziell, ob Eggi immer noch Plattengründe abklappert!

@Mac-Fisch: Kann es sein, dass Du Assist-Haken meinst? 
Wenn ja ... Ich habe keine Drillinge mehr an meinen Pilkern! 
Mit den Assists ist vieeel geiler! Keine Aussteiger, gaaanz selten Hänger, kein Gewurstel mehr in der Box, ... #6

... und wenn man die mit Solid-Ringen kombiniert auch noch TOP-Köderkontakt! :g

V.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

alle wieder brav auf der Arbeit................


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Ja, was will man(n) auch machen wenn kein Urlaub mehr da ist...#c#q

Aber morgen Abend werd ich mal zwei Stündchen wobbeln gehen!
Und Donnerstag gibts dann knusprig gebratene Forelle aus der Pfanne.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!#h
> 
> Ja, was will man(n) auch machen wenn kein Urlaub mehr da ist...#c#q
> 
> ...



Hast Du schon Deinen ganzen Jahresurlaub verjubelt, oder ist der Rest für die Herbstferien.
Das mit den Forellen hört sich gut an.
Jonas und ich werden wohl vom 04.10.-09.10. nach Stein/Wendtorf fahren, um bei Chrischan alle Torten zu probieren.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Evtl. bekomme ich von einem Bekannten ein relativ großes und schnelles Boot, damit wir in der Kieler-Förde räubern können.#:#:
Anschliessend geht es noch 4 Tage (mit Familie) nach Prag. Gab ein Super-Sonderangebot von BestWestern, DZ m.Frühstück für 19 Euro (sonst 50-70 Euro). 38 Euro pro Tag für 4 Personen, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen! 
@dirk warum kein urlaub mehr??? habe noch 15 Tage


----------



## djoerni (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@pragralf

sach mal wo hast du das angebot gefunden? hört sich sehr gut an...


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe letztes Jahr, wo Jonas sich so schwer an der Hand verbrannt hatte, eine Woche Urlaub zusätzlich genommen.
Den habe ich dann dummerweise nicht als Sonderurlaub eingereicht und jetzt haben sie mir den dieses Jahr abgezogen!#q#q#q

Shit happens!

Jetzt hab ich leider nur noch 6 Tage und davon sind schon fünf verplant...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moinsen!
> @dirk warum kein urlaub mehr??? habe noch 15 Tage



Moin djoerni,

ich hab noch 14 Tage.... und wech, bevor es |splat2:  von Dirk gibt...

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @pragralf
> 
> sach mal wo hast du das angebot gefunden? hört sich sehr gut an...




Hier http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwestern/priceAvail.do?stdRateFlag=false

Musste halt den entsprechenden Zeitraum abfragen.
Was ich festgestellt habe, Dienstags ist das Hotel immer teurer, daher fahren wir von Mittwoch bis Sonntag.
Ist allerdings 15 Km von Prag entfernt.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h

Ralf


----------



## djoerni (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke! mal schauen. prag ist ja ne schöne stadt...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an die Frühschnacker.......

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Prag? Hmm will mit...

Morgen Ihr Luschen! :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Prag? Hmm will mit...
> 
> Morgen Ihr Luschen! :q



Moin Kai,

wat is dat denn nu mit Deinem Hamster, ne kleine Erläuterung wäre schon ganz interessant....., wenn dadurch sogar Deine L.tte in den Hintergrund tritt.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...|sagnix...


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ge' Moije allerseits!|wavey:


Erst mal |schild-gzur 4.ten großen *0* an unseren verschollenen Tröötersteller.
Feier schön und laß dir nen ordentlichen Malt schmecken!:m


@ stiefmütterlich behandeltem Kai,

ich ruf heut Abend auf alle Fälle mal durch.

Das Ferkel hättest du ja eigentlich auch verdient, aber Ralf ist die größere Wutz!:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ge' Moije allerseits!|wavey:
> 
> 
> Das Ferkel hättest du ja eigentlich auch verdient, aber Ralf ist die größere Wutz!:q
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]




|krach:|krach:|krach:
Ich bin komplett frei von solchen Gedanken und völlig unschuldig in diese Geschichte reingerutscht...|supergri|supergri|supergri
Amen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin jungens!


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> |krach:|krach:|krach:
> Ich bin komplett frei von solchen Gedanken und völlig unschuldig in diese Geschichte reingerutscht...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Amen.
> 
> ...




Klar Ralf!:m

Und die Kinder macht der Papst!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin jungens!



Guden Digger!#h

Wie isses denn eigentlich in HH gelaufen, oder warste doch net raus???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Klar Ralf!:m
> 
> Und die Kinder macht der Papst!|rolleyes




Na logo, dat weiss ich genau.......
Ich war nämlich sein Trauzeuge.....|supergri|supergri


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kannste knicken. da läuft gar nix im moment.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> kannste knicken. da läuft gar nix im moment.




Da kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen:c


War ja mit meinen Verein am 29 und 30.08 dort.


Sind an beiden Tagen mit der Einigkeit raus gefahren.

Am 29   waren wir 38 Angler und hatten 8 Dorsche.

Am 30 waren es nur noch 31 Angler  und es sind 12 Dorsche und 1 Hornhecht 
und das beste einen Riesen *Steinbut*t den selbst der Kpt. und Besatzung seit Jahren so nicht mehr gesehen hat.:k

War aber auch nicht gerade bestes Angelwetter mit sehr viel Wind.

Hatte aber das Gefühl das der Kpt alles versucht hat.

Ansonsten hatte wir alle sehr viel Spaß und natürlich auch Durst.|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo zusammen
melde mich nach einer kurzen Abstinenz wieder zurück, brauchte mal ein paar Tage Entspannung  

Wollte heute eigentlich Kuttern, leider fährt Eggi heute nicht  werde dann an die Elbe pilgern und versuchen ein paar Aale zum Landgang zu überreden :q 




vazzquezz schrieb:


> @chris: Erbitte Statusbericht von der Blauort per PN!! :g Speziell, ob Eggi immer noch Plattengründe abklappert!
> 
> ...
> 
> V.


 
Tach Christer
Eggi ist gerade zurück aus Büsum, Macker war gestern mit ihm draussen.

Bilder sagen mehr....
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/9362/mackerblauort020909.png

Schöne Portionsdorsche, ich glaub damit ist Plattenangeln erstmal vom Tisch


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris Du machst mich fertig....  PetriHeil #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Chris Du machst mich fertig.... PetriHeil #6


 
|pftroest: das wollte ich natürlich nicht 

...aber gefangen hab ich die Leos nicht, das Bild hat Macker/Jörg mir gestern per MMS geschickt :q dazu auch von mir ein digges Petri :m


----------



## celler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin
Sag mal Chris, ist der Kutter Cup nicht schon vorbei?
Oder bist soviel beschäftigt das deine Signatur nicht ändern kannst ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann PetriHeil an Macker!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Ui, erst auch mal ein ganz dickes *P* an Macker!
So ne Kiste sieht man(n) gerne.#6

Scheint in der Nordsee ja wieder aufwärts zu gehen mit den Leos!

Ich war gestern auch bissel auf Forellenjagd, doch die Zicken wollten nicht so an Blinker, Wobbler und Gummi.
War echt schwierig 4 zu überreden mit nach Hause zu kommen. Schei_ß_ Wetterumschwung!
Zwei schöne große Bachforellen sind mir am Anfang ausgeschlitzt.
Doof, wenn man Schonhaken benutzt und dann Handlandung vom Mönch versucht!#q#t


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Ekki ist zurück aus Büsum, also wieder in der Ostsee


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöne fische! petri dazu! das lässt ja mal wieder hoffen. weißt du ob auf pilker, gummi oder natur?

@dirksan
nicht soooo böse am frühen morgen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> schöne fische! petri dazu! das lässt ja mal wieder hoffen. weißt du ob auf pilker, gummi oder natur?


 

Moin Jörn
Pilker und Beifänger, auf Natur lief's wohl nicht so gut #c


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man hab ich böcke aufn kudder! vielleicht klappts ja sonntach...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Ekki ist zurück aus Büsum, also wieder in der Ostsee




Kaum zu glauben!

Dann nochmal #rdazu!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ihr geht ja heute morgen gut ab, eigentlich wollte ich angeln, aber ich bleib lieber noch ein bischen :vik:


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das schifft doch eh wie sau... warte noch ne runde.


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> das schifft doch eh wie sau... warte noch ne runde.


 
:m:m:m ...aber hier regnets im moment garnicht


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> @chris
> Einmal bitte ins MFT-Board......


 
geht's noch, als ob das so wichtig wäre, das Du mir nicht hier ne PN schicken kannst #d


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen alle zusammen !!! |wavey:
sieht doch gut aus sone gefüllte Fischkiste ! 
könnte ich ja auch mal wieder haben .... |bigeyes


----------



## vazzquezz (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris: Danke! #6 Muss ich gleich mal bei Helge reinschneien ... :vik:


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und das beste einen Riesen *Steinbut*t den selbst der Kpt. und Besatzung seit Jahren so nicht mehr gesehen hat.:k


haste ein foto vom steini?


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

den will ich auch sehen !!!! |bigeyes |bla:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> und das beste einen Riesen *Steinbut*t den selbst der Kpt. und Besatzung seit Jahren so nicht mehr gesehen hat.:k
> 
> 
> haste ein foto vom steini?





Bekomme die Bilder noch die Tage.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Günni, haste den Kurzen mit auf'm Kutter gehabt?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend zusammen,

der Tach war richtig Scheixxe, daher erstmal ein Weizen eingeschenkt und der Dinge(Boardies) harren, die da noch kommen........
Länger als 3 Weizen warte ich aber nicht...


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soo heute Abend mal nicht geangelt, dafür Ebay überflutet. 
Hui so ein bisschen ausmisten ist manchmal garnicht so schlecht


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin übrigens mit Jonas, vom 03.10.-09.10. in Stein oder Marina Wendtorf.
Gehen mindestens 1x mit Chrischan auf die Mole.
Wenn es klappt, haben wir höchstwahrscheinlich ein Boot zur Verfügung und können
Platte(Dorsch wenn da) räubern gehen.
Einmal werden wir wohl mit der Langeland1 rausfahren, da Jonas einen Gutschein auf dem BKC gewonnen hat.

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Zeit und Lust auf Brandung oder Boot.
Ein paar gemütliche Stündchen bei Danny und Chrischan kriegen wir auch hin.

So, nu ist das 2te Weizen dran.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend Augustferkelralf!#h

Leider wird's bei uns dieses Jahr nix mehr mit Küste.
Zuviel ist hier noch zu tun und dann muß Liz noch den "HummerdurchsGeländefahrgutschein" einlösen.
Da geht auch noch ein WE drauf...

Bei uns gibt's gleich lecker Saibling aus der Pfanne mit neuen Kartoffeln und Salat aus dem Garten.
Dazu dann einen feinen Riesling!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend Augustferkelralf!#h
> 
> Leider wird's bei uns dieses Jahr nix mehr mit Küste.
> Zuviel ist hier noch zu tun und dann muß Liz noch den "HummerdurchsGeländefahrgutschein" einlösen.
> ...



Moin Liz und Dirk,

muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich erstmal ein Bild vor Augen hatte, wie Liz ein rotes Schalentier durchs Gelände kutschiert.
Aber dann ist mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren gefallen, das Du dies kleine Wägelchen meinst.
Guten Appetit und Prost.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal guten HUnger ! |bla:


----------



## knutemann (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

N'Abend zusammen#h
@Gummiaugustferkelralf
Wo schwenkst du denn zum Nächtigen ein|kopfkrat Da, wo wir gewesen sind?
@Dirk
Mahlzeit


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen#h
> @Gummiaugustferkelralf
> Wo schwenkst du denn zum Nächtigen ein|kopfkrat Da, wo wir gewesen sind?
> @Dirk
> Mahlzeit



Moin Knute,

wahrscheinlich ein Appartement in der Marina Wendtorf.
Kosten alle so zwischen 25 und 35 Euronen pro Nacht.
Die Appartements in Stein waren zwar sehr schön, kosten aber zu der Zeit 55 Euronen pro Nacht.
Da können wir die Differenz schön bei Chrischan ausgeben.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Günni, haste den Kurzen mit auf'm Kutter gehabt?




Ja,

Habe es im Sommerurlaub mal gewagt und wurde nicht entäuscht.
Hat seine Sache wirklich gut gemacht. 

Sind mit der Karoline gefahren wo er sehr gut betreut wurde.#6

Jetzt liegt er mir in den Ohren wann es wieder los geht:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> Habe es im Sommerurlaub mal gewagt und wurde nicht entäuscht.
> Hat seine Sache wirklich gut gemacht.
> ...



Moin Günni,

ist doch ideal, einer muss den Kleinen doch zum Kutterangeln begleiten..:q:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Günni,
> 
> ist doch ideal, einer muss den Kleinen doch zum Kutterangeln begleiten..:q:q:q:q
> 
> ...




Und das mache ich doch gerne:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin ,

@Moin Peter,
schnellen letzten Arbeitstag..........
und am WE Angelwetter.......

Ralf
:vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Bin übrigens mit Jonas, vom 03.10.-09.10. in Stein oder Marina Wendtorf.


 
Könnte sein das dann ein schwarzer Golf ums Eck luschert und mich samt Brandungszeugs in Stein anliefert 



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> schnellen letzten Arbeitstag..........
> und am WE Angelwetter.......


 
Mir wünsch ich einen langsamen vorletzten Urlaubstag, euch natürlich einen schnellrumgehtag :m


----------



## djoerni (4. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

günni wat is denn nu mit dem foto von dem steini?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an alle Langschläfer.....|schlaf:|schlafen


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (5. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers! 

so ne kagge, heute arbeiten, danach teppich verlegen und dann endlich zum angeln!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Habe gerade mein Arsenal um eine Ultra Leicht Combo erweitert und werde 
damit nachher den Barschen auf den Sack gehen. Das Wasser ist hier noch 
zu warm als das sich Gevatter Hecht und Zander aus der Ruhe bringen lassen


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moinsen" gerufen und Allen eine Schnellrumgehwoche gewünscht!:m

Wie wär's mit nächstes Jahr im Mai mal mit Lolland und da den ollen Georg besuchen?

Es gäb da Einiges was ich gerne auf der kleinen Insel ausprobieren würde...


Gezielt auf Mefo und Steinbutt zum Beispiel!


----------



## djoerni (7. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

habe für nächstes Jahr noch nicht soooo große Pläne geschmiedet. Mal schauen, aber zum Georg wollte ich auch immer schonmal...


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Mädels,
hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an,aber ich bin im Mai schon zwei Wochen in Norge,also wird das wohl bei mir nichts,ausser ihr fahrt über ein WE,denn dann würde ich mal schnell rüber huschen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen........


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin! #6

Wünsche einen schnellrumgeh Tag


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich auch ... ich auch ....
Wetter ist heute klasse !
ich glaub ich schnapp mir mal die Spinnrute vor der Spätschicht ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Mich hat mal wieder ne schei_ß_ Erkältung erwischt.#q
Sitz wie ein Zombie im Büro!

Das war auf'm Bau echt besser.
Hier schnüffelt man sich jeden Mist an...:r


----------



## djoerni (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen in die Runde!

@schniefdirk
gute besserung!

war gestern mal auf die schnelle ne runde auf hecht. muss definitiv heute abend nochmal los. bisse ohne ende auf gufi und köfi. das lässt hoffen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Jörn!:m

Reiß ordentlich was raus.
Und nicht nur die Schniepel...|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke dir! der eine sah gestern beim rauben gar nicht mal sooo klein aus... mal schauen.


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo zusammen!



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Mich hat mal wieder ne schei_ß_ Erkältung erwischt.#q
> Sitz wie ein Zombie im Büro!
> ...


#d#d...ich sach doch: lass das weiße Zeug aus der Nase :q |bigeyes 

Soll übrigens was nützen, sich die Atemwege mal ordentlich freipusten zu lassen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 
> #d#d...ich sach doch: lass das weiße Zeug aus der Nase :q |bigeyes
> ...




Wieso, ist Dirk ein Schwanxatmer......:

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Besserung Dirk.....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, gute Besserung, Dirk #h Ist vor Ort kein Grog zu kriegen ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee, leider kein Grog hier zu kriegen.
Dafür werd ich heute Abend aber das ganz große Erkältungsbekämpfungsprogramm durchziehen!

Erst ein Erkältungsbad, anschließend nen Eimer Salbeitee mit ordentlich Zitrone und ner doppelten Portion Rum und dann pack ich mich ins Bett und schwitz das Elend raus!!!

@Georg,

wenn noch nicht ausgebucht, dann würde ich gerne über Pfingsten nächstes Jahr mit der Family zu euch kommen.


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ähnlich mach ich das auch immer.
Sicherheitshalber erstmal 'nen Grog, bevor die Erkältung durchkommt. Und wenn sie es trotzdem geschafft hat, solange Grog, bis sie wieder weg ist...
Hoffentlich haste keine Schweinegrippe gefangen...

@MFT-Ralf: du machst Deinem Titel alle Ehre schon bevor Du überhaupt gewonnen hast...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @MFT-Ralf: du machst Deinem Titel alle Ehre schon bevor Du überhaupt gewonnen hast...




Ich werde mich bessern, aber wenn sogar schon der Ferkelfahnder zweideutige Andeutungen macht.

Weil es gibt ja auch die Zehenatmer, eine weit verbreitete Spezies in Deutschland.....:m:m:m:m

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Augustferkelralf,

wie ist's denn bei euch nächstes Jahr Pfingsten mit Lolland?
Kurzer 5-Tages Trip mit der Familie???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Augustferkelralf,
> 
> wie ist's denn bei euch nächstes Jahr Pfingsten mit Lolland?
> Kurzer 5-Tages Trip mit der Familie???




Moin Dirk,

die Pfingstferien in Bremen bestehen 2010 aus 2 freien Tagen und zwar am 14.05. und 25.05. 

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Mann!#q

Ich Aff hab nicht dran gedacht, dass da ja schulpflichtige Kinder mit sollen...|rolleyes

Hat sich somit erledigt!#t


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Hier mal etwas für den guten Zweck,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164696


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Dirk.....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h




auch von mir !!! |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal was anderes ...
schon mal wieder jemand was von userem MFT Papa gehört ???
 						 							 								Letzte Aktivität: 06.05.2009 05:50 |kopfkrat 							

alles im lot bei ihm ???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mal was anderes ...
> schon mal wieder jemand was von userem MFT Papa gehört ???
> Letzte Aktivität: 06.05.2009 05:50 |kopfkrat
> 
> alles im lot bei ihm ???




Andy ist beruflich und privat ziemlich eingespannt (Selbständigkeit und bauliche Projekte)
Hatte letzte Woche, zu seinem vierzigsten Geburtstag, mit ihm gesprochen.
Die genauen Gründe für seine MFT Abstinenz kenne ich nicht genau, liegen aber wohl im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin in die Runde #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen........

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ge'Moije gesacht und Allen ein angenehmes Bergfest gewünscht!#h

Geht mir wieder besser!:q


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin an alle ! 
haben die Genesungswünsche doch ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Schön das es Dir besser geht #6


----------



## goeddoek (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Geht mir wieder besser!:q




Na - das liest man doch gerne :m

Und natürlich ein frohes Moin gesagt !


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was für ein *herrlicher Vormittag* !!!! :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow Jörg!

Das ja mal ein digger Zander!|bigeyes

Hatte der nen Fußball verschluckt?

Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Holla! PetriHeil zu dem FettiZander #6


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo danke ! #h
bin ja mal gespannt was nachher so beim filetieren so rauskommt - der sieht in der Tat so aus als ob er schon ordentlich Hunger gehabt hatte ... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

@ Jörg

Und? Ist Omas Dackel wieder aufgetaucht?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!#h

Gestrige Kartoffelernte ist nicht sooo üppig ausgefallen.

Wär ich mal lieber fischen gefahren...|rolleyes

Aber Sonntag früh werd ich auf jeden Fall losgehen.:z
Ziele sind die Zicken in meinem Teich!


Und die werden dann sauer eingelegt und nächste Woche mit der Familie verputzt!!!


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin!

dirk die sind doch viel zu schade zum sauer einlegen|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Quatsch!

Ist ein legger dekadenter Schmaus!!!:q

Ich nehm ja auch nicht zuviel Essig...


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann gehts ja... und ich dachte schon


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habe gerade bei 321 mal ein bisschen nach reisen geluschert. 2 wochen dom. rep. 4 sterne RIU all in für 759,00 euranten. kann das sein?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, kommt hin!

Da könnt ich auch grad mal wieder hinfliegen...:k


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich rutsch hier schon ganz hibbelig von links nach rechts... man hätte ich da böcke drauf...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn du noch genug Urlaub übrig und die Kohle dafür in der Tasche hast, dann mok dat!:m

Dom Rep ist echt DER Hammer!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm DomRep 

Jetzt ist erstmal ein Wochenende SH dran, fleißig Boot fahren und nebenbei Zander zocken :q


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja kai, sh und domrep sind sich ja landschaftlich und temperaturmässig gleich

hatte überlegt über sylvester wegzufliegen und meine rakete in den strandsand zu stecken anstatt auf der straße im kalten...


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> naja kai, sh und domrep sind sich ja landschaftlich und temperaturmässig gleich
> 
> hatte überlegt über sylvester wegzufliegen und meine rakete in den strandsand zu stecken anstatt auf der straße im kalten...




Dann pass nur auf, dass die Rakete nicht ungewollt losgeht!:q
Kann echt böse Überraschungen geben, auch nach Jahren noch...


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Je nachdem ob und wie wir arbeiten müssen werden wir wohl auch über Sylvester in den Süden verschwinden.


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du denkst auch nur an eins... du sollst arbeiten|wavey::q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So lange mein Chef so tut als ob er mich vernünftig bezahlt, 
tu ich auch nur so als ob ich vernünftig arbeite


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von der seite habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## gotosc (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man man man..... Euer letzter Urlaub ist auch schon verdammt lang her. Sonnenbank und Stromaggregat an den Elbestrand,Toaster an, Ruten rein und La Paloma pfeifen. So einfach ist das !! |splat2:


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stromaggregate sind kein Problem, hab hier von Taschenlampe bis Atomkrieg alles auf Lager


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chrischan, was machst du denn hier? schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. wat machen die fische?


----------



## gotosc (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörni,
wollte nur nachschauen ob Ihr noch lebt und da ist diese Seite die sicherste Wahl. 
Die Fische..... ja da war doch was.... |rolleyes .... die letzte Sitzung war auf Aal mit 3 Schlänglern wobei 2 wieder schwimmen zwecks akutem Untergewicht. Und WE habe ich leider nur Sonntag Zeit.....  Naja. Mal schauen...


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann lass uns bzgl. sonntag mal #x vielleicht fällt uns ja ne schweinerei ein.


----------



## gotosc (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja. Gute Idee. Irgendwas fällt uns ja immer ein


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dachte da mal an nen forellenpuff.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gebrüllt und allen einen Schnellrumgehfreitag gewünscht!:m

Boah, die Fische haben gestern wieder dem Name "Zicke" alle Ehre gemacht.|rolleyes

Da bietet man nen schönen fetten Tauwurm an, hat nen 3g Schwimmer so ausgebleit, dass nur die Spitze noch bissel rausguckt und trotzdem nur gaaanz kurze Anfasser!

Die Schleien, von denen ich keine mitgenommen habe @ Jörn, haben so gebissen wie Forellen und die Forellen vorsichtiger als sonst Schleien. Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt!

Aber 4 Zicklein hab ich trotzdem erwischt.:vik:
Darunter auch nen schönen dicken Milchner von ungefähr nem Kilo. Hat grad so in die XXL-Pfanne gepaßt!|bigeyes

Liz kann ja vielleicht gleich mal die Bilder reinstellen...#h


Sonntag früh werd ich aber noch mal angreifen und mich mit noch leichterem Geschirr, Teig und Heuschrecken bewaffnen!
Mal gucken ob man die Biester so leichter an den Haken bekommt!#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moooin!

Schönes Ding Dirk!

Ich zähle hier schon die Minuten! 
1030 fällt hier der Hammer und mein Silberblitz fliegt in Richtung Küste :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moooin!
> 
> Schönes Ding Dirk!
> 
> ...



Moin Kai,

dann pass mal schön auf, dass Dir der Hammer nicht auf den Fuß fällt...............
Viel Spaß anner Küste und reichlich Fisch...

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an alle....................

schönes Wochenende.....

Ralf
#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja meine sinnbildlichen Hämmer sind ja eher Tastatur und Kulli, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja meine sinnbildlichen Hämmer sind ja eher Tastatur und Kulli, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken.




|muahah:

Kai Vorsicht, die Bundewehrtastaturen sind bestimmt nicht ohne...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar, mit Stacheldraht drumherum und Lafettenring...


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Klar, mit Stacheldraht drumherum und Lafettenring...






Genau die meine ich!


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Ralf!

Wobei es dieses mal an die Eider geht. 
Zanderangeln und endlich! mal wieder meine Boot ausfahren


----------



## djoerni (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

@kai
viel spaß auf der Eider!

@dirk
nimm doch lieber kleine mistwürmer oder dendrobenas. die zucken noch n bisschen mehr.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, ein paar Mistwürmer werd ich auch mal mitnehmen...
Obwohl ich da schon wieder so ne Ahnung habe, welche Fischart da gierig ran geht!|rolleyes


----------



## Liz261280 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Jungs #h
Hab mal wieder ein paar schöne Bilder für Euch :m 

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/2315/oberrod20090011.jpg 

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/7126/oberrod2009roteaugenkor.jpg 


http://img27.*ih.us/img27/7126/oberrod2009roteaugenkor.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und noch Eins zum sabbern 

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/5221/oberrod20090019.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Liz

Das ist so kurz vorm Mittag ein Verstoß gegen die Menschlichkeit 
und ganz klar eine Verwarnung wert


----------



## Liz261280 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alter Machtprotz |krach:

 Immer auf die Kleinen


----------



## djoerni (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke liz für die bilder#q ich hab noch nicht mal frühstück gehabt, und dann sowas


----------



## HD4ever (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die sehen ja klasse aus !!!
wünsche guten Hunger gehabt zu haben ..... #h


----------



## djoerni (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönes und fischreiches wochendende euch allen!


----------



## HD4ever (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke gleichfalls ! 
wetter scheint gut zu sein - also ab ans Wasser #h


----------



## djoerni (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die erste trollingtour staren oder wie? ich muss dieses woende an nen forellenpuff. oma verlangt nach geräucherter forelle|uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

neeeeeeee ..... Trolling dauert nochn paar Wochen - Wasser muß erst noch kälter werden.
vornehmlich endlich mal die 1.Bootstour und Boot u.Motor ausprobieren :vik:
dann mal mit Pilkruten so nebenbei mal nach den Dorschen gucken denke ich ...


----------



## Ines (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schicke Fang- und Brutzelfotos!


----------



## Platte (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin ihr Fischdiebe#h Habe heute ne Info bekommen das vor Blankeck ordentlich Mefos vom kleinen Boot gefangen werden. Köder Wobbler.
Also nichts wie hinne....:m


----------



## HD4ever (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo soll das denn sein ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wo soll das denn sein ?



Moin Jörg,

bemühe mal Herrn Google, da wird sie geholfen.....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (11. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich natürlich vorher gemacht ....
da nen büschn unter Heiligenhafen ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom,

schönen Sonntag........

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
hab schon wieder Bettflucht
Gleich geht es mal den Forellen in der Este an den kragen.

Und bei dir Ralf?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (13. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

@Peter
Ich sag nur Fliesen und Tür einbauen. :c:c
Bin ja mit Jonas vom 03.10.-09.10. in Stein/Wendtorf, da gibt es 6 Tage nur Angeln und Boot fahren.
Hoffe ja, dass so einige Dorsche und Platte rauskommen.
Wie sieht es zu der Zeit denn mit Heringen aus, sind die im Herbst wirklich noch (oder wieder) zu fangen.....#c#c

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie sieht es zu der Zeit denn mit Heringen aus, sind die im Herbst wirklich noch (oder wieder) zu fangen.....#c#c



Die sind auf jeden Fall da,und grösser als im Frühjahr,sind halt Herbstheringe
Die solltest du zu der Zeit in Tiefen von 12-15m finden,manchmal sieht man die nicht mal auf´m Echolot.Sie schwimmen auch nciht immer im Freiwasser,eher grundnah!

Bei den Forellen hat sich nichts getan,ausser einer Mefo,die sich kurz nach dem Biß aus dem Wasser schraubte und dann weg war,verdammt.


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle ! #h

aufregende Tour gehabt am Sa ...
nach 30km auf der AB knallte es auf einmal hinten rechts und mein Trailerreifen verteilte sich in in diversen Stücken quer auf der Autobahn ... #q |uhoh:
recht ran an der Standstreifen - Warndreieck raus und damit den Standstreifen abgesichert ....
dauert 20 lange Minuten bis die Polizei endlich da war , in der Zeit fast 3 Auffahrunfälle, mehrere Vollbremsungen auf der AB, quitschende Reifen und einiges mehr das mit riesem Glück nicht noch mehr passiert ist an der Stelle ...
waren so einige die erst auf dem Abbiegerstreifen bis 1m vor das Warndreieck fahren mußten um zu sehen das ich da ne Panne hatte .... dann wieder auf die rechte Spur zurück wo dann von hinten die anderen mit 100-120 angebritzelt kamen ... #t
Haarsträubende Szenen sage ich auch !
Fall ihr euch dann ggf über die kurzzeitige Vollsperrung der AB geärgert haben sollten - dann muß ich mich wohl bei euch entschuldigen :m


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

letzendlich mit einiger Verzögerung doch nich bis zum Wasser geschafft ...
leider brieste es am nachmittag dann doch ganz schön auf so das sich das Angeln sehr in Grenzen hielt .
Boot bis 25 Kn ausgetestet und nur fliegen muß noch schöner sein als das spingen über die Wellen 
nach dem ausslippen im Hafen die Kollegen dann gesehen wie sie ein paar Heringe gezogen haben - schnell nochmal die Angel raus geholt und wenigstens noch mal 11 schöne Heringe eingesackt :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

Schöner Mist der Dir da passiert ist! Man gut das alles glimpflich ausgegangen ist. #6

Ich hatte auch ein schickes Wochenende mit viel Fisch, Boot und Bier 
Bilder kommen nach Feierabend...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg,

Heilige Scheixxe, da kam bestimmt richtig Freude auf.

Gottseidank ist ja nix Schlimmeres passiert, aber vorausschauend fahren ist für viele Autofahrer ein Fremdwort.

Zuhause hat es dann bestimmt einen Kreislaufberuhiger gegeben.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Will mir vielleicht kurzfristig und spontan Einer von euch nächsten Samstag/Sonntag helfen meinen Teich abzufischen?

Ich geb nämlich auf!
Von eingesetzten etwa 500 Forellen/Saiblingen sind mir mehr als 400 rausgefangen worden.
Es ist fast nichts mehr drin außer Schleien, Stören und paar Barschen.
Gestern haben wir zu zweit intensiv versucht mit allen Arten von Ködern zu fangen, doch nach vier Fischen war dann Schluß und kein Salmonide war mehr auszumachen.
Selbst Futter wird nicht mehr genommen!

Ich könnte echt brechen!!!:r

Jetzt will ich nächsten Samstag mal Bestandsaufnahme machen und die restlichen verwertbaren Fische entnehmen.

Wer mir also bissel dabei helfen will, vielleicht sogar noch ne Wathose und nen stabilen Kescher hat, der kann gerne vorbei kommen.

Werde gleich auch noch nen extra Trööt dazu aufmachen...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie jetzt Dirk? Oh man das ist ja noch besser... :v


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh man ...
da macht man sich bestimmt ne Menge Mühe mit dem Teich ...
und dann sowas #q
schade das es so gekommen ist ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen,

@Dirk

dat is ja echt mal richtige Scheixxe. :c:c
Das man da keine Lust mehr hat, kann ich voll verstehen.

Da scheinen sich einige andere ja richtig besackt zu haben..
:r:r:r:r:r

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wie jetzt Dirk? Oh man das ist ja noch besser... :v




Ja @ Kai!

Das ist wirklich übel.
Hier trifft der Spruch mit dem: "Ich kann gar nicht soviel fressen wie ich kotzen könnt!" ganz gut!!!:c

Aber wenn man nur mal mit 300 fangfähigen Fischen rechnet, die gezockt worden sind und nimmt 3€/ Fisch an, dann tut das schon ganz schön weh.

So leid mir's ja um das Kleinod und die leckeren Saiblinge tut, aber das mag ich mir nicht nochmal antuen!#q


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

falls ihr Hunger habt ... hier was als Anregung  :m


----------



## Ines (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nein danke, ich habe keinen Hunger - hatte gerade Zanderfilet.|supergri
Sieht aber echt lecker aus!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> falls ihr Hunger habt ... hier was als Anregung  :m




Sieht ja echt lecker aus. 
Hast Du mal ein Rezept betreffend des Sud's und wie lange müssen die Heringe darin liegenbleiben.
Möchte ich gerne mal ausprobieren, bin ja Anfang Oktober in Stein und wollte unter anderem auch einige Heringe an Land bringen.

Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ralf, für den Sud gibt es diverse Rezepte!
Bemüh mal Freund Google...

Ich mach den Sud aber folgendermaßen:

0,7l Balsamico Bianco
1l Apfelessig
2l Wasser
je 1 Esslöffel Zucker/Salz
Lorbeerbblätter, Wachholderbeeren und Pfeffer

Das Ganze dann zusammen in nen Topf und kurz aufkochen lassen.
Anschließend abkühlen lassen und über die Fische und die Zwiebeln geben.


Man sollte das alles dann etwa 4-5 Tage ziehen lassen, um die Gräten durch den Essig schön weich zu kriegen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal eben gelesen,was am WE so passiert ist.
Alter,das ging ja grad noch gut bei Jörg,denn ich kenn das,war allerdings das rechte Radlager vom Trailer,auch auf der A1.

Und nu zu Dirk.
Bei uns in der Gegend kommt das leider immer öffter,grade zur Erntezeit.
Wird halt alles mitgenommen was geht,manchmal nehmen die schrägen Vögel ein Netzt,was eigentlich Kirschen schützen sollte,beim nächsten mal einfach mal mit Strom versuchen!


p.s. Die,die mich kennen,wissen das ich nicht Fremdenfeindlich bin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Leider hab ich nur ein paar Bilderchen aber die will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten,

Boot rein,





ran an Steg,





und fleißig Zander gezockt,





Fisch gab es genug so das wir schnell zum C&R wechseln konnten. 
Hat Spaß gemacht und wird bald wiederholt #6


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöne Bilder ! 
Glückwunsch ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Von mir auch mal ein digges *P *zu den Z-Fischen!:q

Ich könnt auch mal wieder zandern fahren...
Aber das wird erst im Spätherbst was werden.
Wenn überhaupt!|rolleyes#q


----------



## djoerni (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wasn hier los??? moin moin männer!


----------



## Yupii (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Dickerchen:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Phu so langsam fängt die Leber wieder an zu arbeiten und die Stimme kommt wieder


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Phu so langsam fängt die Leber wieder an zu arbeiten und die Stimme kommt wieder




Olle Saufziege!:q

Wo biste denn schon wieder versackt?



Ach so, "Moin" @ all!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk http://www.bellbreaker.de/


----------



## djoerni (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na sauber! war gut?


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Excellent 

Und nächste Woche geht es so weiter, Altstadtfest mit Lotto #6
http://altstadtfest.nienburg.de/content/programm_detail.php?id=1


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk http://www.bellbreaker.de/





:vik: Hatte im Mai das Original... :vik:


Aber hast ja Recht.
Man(n) kann's ja gar nicht genug hören!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Original ist natürlich was ganz anderes, aber die Jungs waren 
wirklich klasse und haben ganz schön eingeheizt... 

Zu Glück hatten wir genug zum Kühlen da


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

malschnelltachanallegesagt ! |wavey:
jo - gute coverbands sind immer allererste Sahne ...
kaum viel schlechter als das orginal aber saugeile Mucke immer für nen schlappen ca 10er Eintritt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Original ist natürlich was ganz anderes, aber die Jungs waren
> wirklich klasse und haben ganz schön eingeheizt...
> 
> Zu Glück hatten wir genug zum Kühlen da




Glaub ich!#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo ist eigentlich dieser olle Tom-San abgeblieben???|kopfkrat


----------



## knutemann (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin geplärt#h
@Dirk
Tom war gestern um 2300 letztmalig online.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Wolfgang!#h

Yo, hab ich auch eben gesehen...
Scheinbar isser momentan schreibfaul!#c


----------



## knutemann (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich denk mal, er ist grad dabei, die ganzen Teuronen für seine zig Touren 2010 ins gelobte Land zusammenzukratzen


----------



## djoerni (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so jungs, morgen füh gehts mit dem ollen chris mal auf plattenjagd. nebenbei mal gucken was die zander so machen...


----------



## nemles (16. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ist doch der olle, momentan seeeehhhhrrr schreibfaule Tom.

Muß meine Fingerkuppen schonen, hänge den ganzen Tag vor meinem Job-Rechner.#q


So, Herbstferien ist ne Woche Danske gebucht. Ostsee, dicht bei Fynshavn :q:q:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin an alle.........

wünsche nen schönen Schnellrumgehtag.....#6#6#6#6


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
Ich war gestern auf der Blauort und habe mich ordentlich mit Plattfischen eingedeckt, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und kaum Wind war das ein wirklich gelungener Tag.

Zum Glück konnte ich dadurch vergessen was mir am Dienstag auf dem MS Tanja wiederfahren ist  Holy ist für mich endültig gestorben #d 
4 1/2 Stunden Fahrzeit (im Standgas),2 Stunden Angeln #d#d#d geht ja echt garnicht, ok wenn sich da wenigstens was bewegt hätte, aber auf dem ganzen Dampfer nur 10 Dorsche,teilweise in bedenklichen größen (oder sagt man besser kleinen) und Miniwittling en mas.

Zurück zur Blauort:
nachdem ich morgens erstmal schön bis 0600 Ausgeschlafen/verpennt hatte und ich von Timo gegen 0620 abgeholt wurde, mussten wir auf der BAB ein wenig Druck ausüben, naja waren dann um 0715 in Laboe, also direkt ran an den Kutter, Sachen raus.
Aus der Kombüse kam eine mir sehr bekannte Stimme die sagte: "die nehmen hier aber nicht jeden mit" ...was ein zufall Jörg war auch da und hatte sich mit einem Kollegen auf dem Hinterdeck breit gemacht. Die Vorzeichen deuteten auf einen genialen Tag hin :vik: und so kam es dann auch, mit 4 Mann auf dem Heck (besser geht garnicht) 3 Naturköderangler ein GuFi Fetischist.

Wir machten unsere Ruten Startklar und dann ging es zum obligatorischen Kutterfrühstück Mettbrötchen, Bier und Leuchtfeuer  dazu ein bis zwei Glimmstengel und Fachgesimpel über die letzten Touren und Angelerlebnisse.

Nach ner guten Stunde Fahrt und immer nervöser werdenden Anglern kam das lang ersehnte Hupsignal und schon schlugen die ersten Pilker, Jigköpfe und Naturköderbleie auf dem Ostseegrund auf. 
Es kam wie es kommen musste (..man bedenke die Vorzeichen ) die ersten Plattfische wurde verhaften, dazu kamen ein paar Wittels und ein paar Minileos an Bord.

So ging es, eigentlich dauerhaft, weiter gegen mittag wurde es immer weniger, aber Eggi suchte und suchte wie ein besessener, dann die Erlösung ein scheinbar digger Brummer an Timos Rute, dumpfe Kopfschläge vom feinsten und Rute krumm, "leider" nur ein gut 45cm langer Leo.
Kurz zuvor hatte ich bei Eggi angefragt, wie lange er noch machen will, wortlos wurden mir zwei Finger gezeigt, also ging ich von maximal zwei driften aus.
Scheinbar hatte der Dorsch bei Egbert den Frust über die geringe Fangmenge verdrängt und er drehte nochmal voll auf, Hebel auf den Tisch und ab Richtung Stoller Grund.

Dort kamen dann neben ein paar schönen Platten noch ein richtiger Prachtdorsch der 70-75cm Klasse raus (Fänger: Jörg auf Naturköder), ein paar driften später war dann Feierabend.

Später in Laboe dann shakehands mit den Mitanglern Jörg und Horst und zufrieden und in Erinnerung dieses schönen Angeltages ging es wieder richtung Heimat.

kurzum: Wenn Kutter dann Laboe, insbesondere bei Egbert, der immer volle Leistung zeigt und eine Crew hat die sich ein anderer Kapitän nicht mal erträumen kann.

Gruß und einen shiggen Tag gewünscht
Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So und nu ab richtung Hafen, Meeting mit Djoerni, mal sehen ob noch Aale zu holen sind oder die leggeren Elbbuttse schon da sind :vik:

Bis später


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Chris!

Danke für den Kurzbericht!#6
Und P zu den platten Freunden.:m

Schade, dass es in H-Town sooo schlecht war.#t


Wünsch euch heut nen guten Tag an der Elbe.
Besackt euch ordentlich!


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !
Glückwunsch zu der erfolgreichen Kuttertour !
nä mal Fotos nich vergessen .... #4


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
naja dat war gestern semi-erfolgreich #d

Immerhin konnte ich meinen ersten Aal '09 verhaften, wird wohl auch der einzige in '09 bleiben  aber die Elbbuttzeit steht vor der Tür, endlich wieder Plattenangeln vor der Haustür :vik:


60cm
http://img34.*ih.us/img34/8437/17092009036.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin und *P* @ Chris!:m

Ist doch ne schöne Schlange.

Und wenn's jetzt bald bei euch mit den Flachmännern losgeht, dann ist das doch auch schick!


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen !!!! #h
schöner Aal ...
jo - ich will dann auch mal mein Glück auf Elbbutt versuchen |bla:
is das eigendlich egal ob ab- oder auflaufend ? tageszeit ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moinsen !!!! #h
> schöner Aal ...
> jo - ich will dann auch mal mein Glück auf Elbbutt versuchen |bla:
> is das eigendlich egal ob ab- oder auflaufend ? tageszeit ?


 
hast' vlt bemerkt extra mit Bild nur für dich #6

Auflaufend ist immer gut, Tageszeit egal

aber auf Platten brauchst Du es jetzt noch nicht probieren, hab in den letzten tagen die einschlägigen Plätze abgeklappert, nix. Ist wohl noch zu Warm, letztes Jahr hatten wir die ersten Erfolge auf Platte zwar schon am 08.09. aber das waren bei drei anglern (Koopp,Djoerni und ich) je ein Fisch #d
Ich werd' frühestens Anfang bis Mitte Okt wieder mit Watti an die Elbe ziehen und selbst das wird noch zu früh sein, zum Glück sind die Mädels den ganzen Winter über im Hafen, ab Mitte Dez waren letztes Jahr nur noch lütte Männchen zu fangen, die das ganze Jahr über in der Elbe sind


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

allens kloar .... 
dann weiß ich ja bescheid #6
kannst mich ja mal auf dem laufenden halten wenn die Biester ordentlich aktiv sind


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kein Problem, werde berichten


----------



## djoerni (18. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin!

chris hat ja schon berichtet. war aal und buttmässig nicht ganz optimal. war danach noch ne stunde mit gummi unterwegs, aber da ging auch nix#q


----------



## djoerni (19. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin!

habe gerade mal was beim stöbern gefunden. jemand böcke da ne kleine angelanlage aufzumachen?
http://www.vladi-private-islands.de/sale/site/html/cms_de-sale_detail_de-922/Løksøya Island.html#


----------



## m3izero (19. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin!


----------



## djoerni (19. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin!
herzlich willkommen hier!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja was ist denn hier los?! Nüschte! 

Moin Männers!

Kann jemand von Euch noch gute 250Meter PowerPro in Weiß gebrauchen?

Grüßle


----------



## Klaus S. (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ..war danach noch ne stunde mit gummi unterwegs, aber da ging auch nix#q



Hab schonmal von solchen Problemen gehört... solch blaue Pillen sollen helfen :m


----------



## Klaus S. (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



m3izero schrieb:


> moin moin!



Oha... 2 Beiträge und 2 Verwarnungen... schreib bloß nicht zu viel :m

Willkommen on Board....


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Klaus,

das "Verwarnungen: 0/1 (2)" bedeutet

0= Warnungen (Gelbe Karte)
1= Verwarnung (rote Karte)
(2)= Gesammtverwarnungspunktzahl (Nach 6 Roten Karten ist Feierabend)

Also hat er 1 Verwarnung mit zwei Punkten für etwas deplatzierte Werbung. 
Also von Farbe und Form her alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## nemles (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend Männers,

Auch mal kurz Hallo in den Raum geträllert.:m


----------



## nemles (21. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Djörni

Bock hätte ich schon, sieht verlockend aus...


----------



## djoerni (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer! 

@tom
Finde ich auch! Das wäre was feines!


----------



## nemles (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Leckt mich am Gesitze, hab mir Sonntag beim Baumrausreisse den Arxxx geklemmt. Geh gleich zum Doc, Spritze abholen.

Ich sach ja immer, Garten ist müll|gr:, Angeln entspannt|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

@ Tom,

wie hast du das denn geschafft?|bigeyes
Ich mein jetzt das Ar_s_chklemmen...|rolleyes

Ich hab am Samstag auch mit Liz im Garten gewütet.
Allerdings mit Motorsäge und Heckenschere!:vik:

Aber das mit dem Sitzfleischklemmen, das musste bitte nochmal erklären.#h


----------



## nemles (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich mag mir jetzt nicht so wirklich vorstellen, wie Ihr gewütet habt #6

Hab son Minibäumchen raus gezerrt undauf ein mal....:r


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich mag mir jetzt nicht so wirklich vorstellen, wie Ihr gewütet habt #6
> 
> *Na ja, sooo wild war's auch nicht!
> Nur etwas Hecke kürzen und den ollen Mirabellenbaum zum Kinderkletterbaum umgebaut...
> ...



...hat dich das Bäumchen dabei in den Allerwertesten gebissen oder was?#c:q|muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## nemles (22. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ...hat dich das Bäumchen dabei in den Allerwertesten gebissen oder was?#c:q|muahah:



So ungefähr. Da es zwischen Arxxx und Rücken ist, vermute ich Ischias eingeklemmt.:r


----------



## HD4ever (23. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr Langschläfer ! #h


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!


----------



## gotosc (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer !

Sag mal Jörni..... so ne Insel im Paradies und Du bist immer noch hier ?  Nach gestern genau der richtige Ort für gebeutelte Männer #q    Lust am 03.10. die Ostsee zu pflügen ?


----------



## djoerni (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo und wie hast du dir das denn vorgestellt?


----------



## gotosc (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bis jetzt hab ich mir nur mein geb. vorgestellt mit ner vollen bude, sud und nen dicken kopf. erst als ich mich auf hoher see gesehen habe kam das grinsen durch....  keine ahnung. war nur ne idee... schlotti hat schon wieder nen halben eimer voll butt nach hause gebracht und fragte auch schon.


----------



## djoerni (24. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muss ich mal sehen. sind abends im scheesseler hof eingeladen zu nem geb. aber irgendwas bekommen wir da hin. platten kloppen ist ja was feines.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Matze hat heute Geburtstag..................

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag..........

|schild-g|birthday:#g:#2:#v|schild-g|birthday:

Alles Gute und feier schön......

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Hach so ein Konzert Tinnitus ist doch was feines #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

wo warst du denn schon wieder mitten in der Woche auf Konzert @ Kai?

Bei uns geht's heut Abend erst mal gepflegt auf die Kirmes!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei uns ist gerade Altstadtfest #6
Gestern war Lotto King Karl da und wir mitten drin


----------



## Yupii (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Hach so ein Konzert Tinnitus ist doch was feines #6


altes Weichei
Sei froh, dass Du Rainbow nicht mehr live erlebt hast. Da hätten sich Deine empfindlichen Trommelfelle selbstständig gemacht


----------



## knutemann (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Mädels

@Matze 
Happy Burzeltach|birthday: feiere schön und lass dich reich beschenken#6
Nur noch einmal schnorcheln und denne gehts schon 24 Std. lang aufn Kutter:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Nur noch einmal schnorcheln und denne gehts schon 24 Std. lang aufn Kutter:vik:




Das wird richtig gut da @ Wolfgang#6,
ihr werdet euch bestimmt ganz gut besacken!
Am Liebsten wär ich auch mit gekommen.
Dafür nächstes Jahr wieder!!!

Das Beste ist das Nachtangeln mit Watties.:k


----------



## Honeyball (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach allerseits,

erstmal ein lieber Gruß an den Jungspund Matze
und ein gaaanz dickes






...Und den Kutterfahrern natürlich viel Spaß und schöne Fische |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oha - der Matze ist ja noch so jung, dass er noch Welpenschutz hat 

Im Ernst - alles Gute und |schild-g zum Geburtstag #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Matze #6


----------



## djoerni (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

von mir auch alles Gute Zum Ehrentag!


----------



## celler (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey, danke für die Glückwünsche....


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Celler Jungspund,
26 Jahre erst |rolleyes ? so jung möchte ich auch mal wieder sein :q
|birthday: zu Deinem Ehrentag und mögen sich alle Deine Wünsche erfüllen

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Matze !! 
Auch hier nochmal ... Alles Gute zum Burzeltach !!!!!


----------



## nemles (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Matzelein, auch von mir Happy Burzeltach.

|laola:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## nemles (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gestern war Lotto King Karl da und wir mitten drin



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Kein Kommentar |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Macker (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
Wenn hier jemand lust auf ne Naturköder Kuttertour hat am 25.10 fahren die Kehrheim 2 und die Blauort von Laboe zu einer 12 Stunden tour. Kosten 50€ inkl Frühstück und Mittag das ist der Preis der Blauort ich denke bei Gerrit wird es das gleiche sein.Chris und Ich haben uns auf der Blauort angemeldet, noch sind Plätze frei also wenn noch einer Zeit und Lust hat einfach einen von den beiden anrufen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Na, ist wohl noch Keinem aufgefallen, was?

Dann will ich mal anfangen!:q


*Dem alten Sack alles Gute!!!*:m

|schild-g@ Ralf!

Feier ordentlich und lass dich reichlich beschenken.


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo an alle aus Mainz fern der Küste .... #h


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!#h
> 
> Na, ist wohl noch Keinem aufgefallen, was?




hab doch schon läääääääääääääääängst gratuliert :m
aber hier dann auch noch mal nen ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch !!! 
|birthday:​


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute alter Sack #6
Feiert ordentlich, ich will hier in Nienburg was hören


----------



## Ines (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## Bausi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gelöscht von Bausi!!!


----------



## nemles (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

HöHöHö,

alter Sack ist gut :q

Alles Gute zur Halbzeit, mein Digger |schild-g


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir alles gute|laola:|birthday:


----------



## macmarco (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich schließ mich mal meinen Vorrednern an... Alles Juteeee


----------



## celler (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ralfi mein kleiner, von mir natürlich auch alles Gute und bleib wie du bist.

Ich ruf später mal an.......


----------



## Stühmper (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@MFT-Ralf

Alles gute zum Geburtstag #h......und laß Dich nicht von 

den etwas *anderen *Ärgern..........

Freu mich schon auf weitere gemeinsame Angeltouren 2010

mit Dir.....:vik:

Stühmper


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielen Dank für die "Lieben Glückwünsche"......



Der "Alte Sack" Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (29. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!#h
> 
> Na, ist wohl noch Keinem aufgefallen, was?
> 
> Dann will ich mal anfangen!:q




Tss, tss,tss - dabei war ich fast 'ne dreiviertel Stunde eher > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=166206

Auch an dieser Stelle alles Gute, Ralf #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morsche!

Die Zeit läuft, Freitag geht es wieder in die Heimat auf Zanderjagd #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!|wavey:

Du kannst das mal gut haben @ Kai!

Ich will Sonntag mal los ziehen um vielleicht ein paar Forellen auf die Schuppen zu legen.
Mal gucken ob da was geht...|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da geht Bestimmt was #6


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin wieder aus MZ ! 
ich will am WE auch los ... heute morgen grad gesehen das dann aber Sturm kommen soll - na mal abwarten


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin Günni,

Alles Gute zum 40ten Geburtstag

|schild-g|birthday:#g:#2:#v|birthday:|schild-g


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Günni
|schild-g

Feiere#g schön und lass dich reich beschenken|birthday:​


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Jörg!
Wo willst du denn raus? Travemünde? Willst schleppen? Soll ganz schön Wind aufkommen. Denn mal viel Erfolg.

Gruß Marco :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen!#h

Mensch, das sind ja im Moment echt ne ganze Menge runde Geburtstage hier...:q


Günni, von mir natürlich auch alle Gute, Glück, Gesundheit und immer nur die Dicksten an der Angel!!!:m

|schild-gund ne ordentliche Feier!


----------



## djoerni (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Günni & Ralf

herzlichen Glückwunsch bzw. nachträglich zum Burzeltach!


----------



## djoerni (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk

wat isn das fürn braun/grünes dreieck da in deiner signatur???


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> 
> wat isn das fürn braun/grünes dreieck da in deiner signatur???




So ne IG Sache...


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So so...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielen dank euch allen :vik: Party gibt es richtig erst Morgen.
Aber wir sind fleißig am aufbauen


----------



## djoerni (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Vielen dank euch allen :vik: Party gibt es richtig erst Morgen.
> Aber wir sind fleißig am aufbauen



na das ist doch erste sahne! der bus fährt hier um 13.30 uhr los. zustiegsmöglichkeiten entlang der reiseroute von schessel bis essen


----------



## Stühmper (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Schwarzangler69

Mein lieber Günni :l ,

natürlich auch an dieser Stelle von mir alles alles gute zum

Geburtstag........

Nehme nur Geldgeschenke an....die kann Dein Verein *gut  :q*

*gebrauchen *.....:m

P.S. Grüsse mir den Albert Streit von der HSV Front..he..he


Stühmper


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden!|wavey:
> 
> Du kannst das mal gut haben @ Kai!
> 
> ...




Hallo Dirk,

was ist eigentlich aus Deiner Teichaktion geworden.........
oder hab ich irgendwo etwas überlesen....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin 

so, heute nochmal ein bißchen arbeiten (oder so tun).
Morgen geht es dann für 6 Tage, nach Stein, an die Ostsee.
Hoffe dass es nicht zu stürmisch wird, da wir spätestens Montag mit nem Kleinboot raus wollen.
Die Platten und die Heringe können sich schon mal warm anziehen. 
Was beim Dorsch so geht werden wir dann feststellen.

Die Brandung werden wir zusammen mit Kaffeeklatscher in Angriff nehmen......
Oh Mann, das wird wieder ne Packerrei.:q:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

ich bin auch oben für ne Woche 
Wo liegt denn Stein? GoogleMap zeigt irgendwas bei Nürnberg :q


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf zum Endspurt vorm Wochenende ! :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> so, heute nochmal ein bißchen arbeiten (oder so tun).
> Morgen geht es dann für 6 Tage, nach Stein, an die Ostsee.
> ...





Mann Ralf, du läßt's dir ja mal wieder richtig gut gehen, was? |rolleyes#6#6#6

Bestell dem ollen Krischan und seinen zwei Mädels mal ganz liebe Grüße aus dem Westwood!

Und reißt ordentlich was raus.:m


@ Kai,

Stein liegt ganz in der Nähe von Laboe.
Sozusagen nur einen Steinwurf entfernt! *(Mann, was bin ich ein Wortspieler)*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann Ralf, du läßt's dir ja mal wieder richtig gut gehen, was? |rolleyes#6#6#6
> 
> Bestell dem ollen Krischan und seinen zwei Mädels mal ganz liebe Grüße aus dem Westwood!
> 
> Und reißt ordentlich was raus.:m




Als neuer "Alter Sack" muss man seine letzten Jahre noch geniessen...:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
Wenn es mit dem Hering klappt, werde ich direkt eine Einlegeorgie starten (mein erster Versuch).
Ansonsten werde ich von morgens bis abends Fische vacuumieren, da ich zum Burzeltag einen Vacuumierer bekommen habe (Foodsaver V2860 I).

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm wenn das Wetter besser werden sollte komme ich mal mit dem Boot vorbei


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn das Wetter besser werden sollte komme ich mal mit dem Boot vorbei



Wunderbar, da können wir uns auf dem Wasser treffen.
Jonas und ich haben ne Quicksilver 605, von Montag bis Freitag,
zur Verfügung.....
Ab Montag soll der Wind ja erheblich weniger werden..........

Wo liegt denn Dein Boot (Laboe????)(hast Du mir zwar schon mal erzählt, aber mit dem Alter und dem Merken ist das so ne Sache):q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Als neuer "Alter Sack" muss man seine letzten Jahre noch geniessen...:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
> Wenn es mit dem Hering klappt, werde ich direkt eine Einlegeorgie starten (mein erster Versuch).
> Ansonsten werde ich von morgens bis abends Fische vacuumieren, da ich zum Burzeltag einen Vacuumierer bekommen habe (Foodsaver V2860 I).
> 
> ...





Das mit dem "Alten Sack" hat dich wohl ganz schön getroffen???|wavey::q

Willst du die Heringe als Matjes einlegen?
Da kann dir der Krischan bestimmt Hilfestellung geben...


So ein Vakuumierer steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste!
Allerdings will ich nicht noch 19 Jahre darauf warten. #y


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Alten Sack" hat dich wohl ganz schön getroffen???|wavey::q
> 
> Willst du die Heringe als Matjes einlegen?
> Da kann dir der Krischan bestimmt Hilfestellung geben...
> ...



Nööö, berührt mich eigentlich garnicht, mach ich mir keine großen Gedanken drüber.
Wollte Bratheringe und evtl. Bismarkheringe produzieren. Matjes ist nicht so ganz mein Ding.
Hoffe, dass der Vac. so richtig funzt. Werde die ersten Versuche in Stein machen. Tüten/Rollen sind reichlich vorhanden. Fehlen nur noch die zu Vacuumierenden.....:q:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf!

Ich werde mein Boot wieder in die Eider schmeißen und den Süßwasserfischen auf 
dem Zylinder gehen. Salzwasserfisch hab ich noch genug aus Norge in der Truhe 
und so langsam bekommen ich da eine rote Karte.

Wenn Ihr Bock habt könnt Ihr gerne mal vorbei kommen und ein bisschen Hecht mit mir jagen oder Wasserski laufen


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nööö, berührt mich eigentlich garnicht, mach ich mir keine großen Gedanken drüber.
> Wollte Bratheringe und evtl. Bismarkheringe produzieren. Matjes ist nicht so ganz mein Ding.
> Hoffe das der Vac. so richtig funzt. Werde die ersten Versuche in Stein machen. Tüten/Rollen sind reichlich vorhanden. Fehlen nur noch die zu Vacuumierenden.....:q:q:q:q
> 
> ...




Mann, war doch auch nur Spaß!!!:q
Das mit dem "alten Sack" ist hier bei uns so Usus...

Bei egal welchen Heringsvariationen wird der Krischan bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Und ich denk mal, dass du ganz gut Hering fangen wirst.
Sollen ja angeblich ganz Gute unterwegs sein!

Bei Dorsch und Platten mußt du wohl Glück haben.


----------



## djoerni (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so männers, schönes, fischreiches wochenende!


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal wieder Moin gesagt 

erstmal alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag @Ralf und Günni |schild-g

Hab mir ne ordentlich Grippe aufgesackt, naja ein paar Tage ruhe und dann nächste Woche Urlaub :vik:   das kommt gut...

Mal sehen was die Elbbutte nächste Woche zu melden haben.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Mal wieder Moin gesagt
> 
> erstmal alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag @Ralf und Günni |schild-g
> 
> ...




Moin Chris,

erstmal "Gute Besserung".....
Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast, wir sind bis Freitag in Stein, zum Angeln und Kaffeeklatschen.#6#6#6
Angeltechnisch wohl erst ab Montag, weil es die nächsten 2 Tage doch etwas stürmisch sein soll.:v:v

Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Soo der erste Tag SH ist um und ich konnte unser Vereins 
Raubfischangeln gaaaanz knapp für mich entscheiden. 
Ich hatte zwei Hechte (78 u. 60) die zusammen 170Gramm 
schwerer waren als die des Zweitplatzierten.... 

Hier oben pfeift der Wind wie Sau, aber den Räubern scheint das nichts zu machen


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!
Wir waren Gestern Abend zu 2 in M.V. bei Barendorf und hatten ausschliesslich kleine Dorsche (ca. 25). Die größten waren so 41cm. Also wieder ab ins Wasser damit und auf kälteres Wasser warten.
Bis denn, Marco 		:vik:


----------



## djoerni (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit!

zurück vom zandern. die sind momentan alles andere als zickig. nur der wind macht etwas zu schaffen. morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri joern #6

allen 'ne nette Woche gewünscht, morgen geht's endlich mal wieder los :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle ! :m
will heute abend auch nochmal los zum Zandern ....


----------



## djoerni (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

werde morgen oder übermorgen auch nochmal lostigern. das ist übrigens das ergebnis des zanders. Zander im backofen gebacken, mit Kartoffeln und Tomaten-Chillisoße...


----------



## djoerni (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und nochmal...


----------



## Macker (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin hat von euch jemand eine Liste/Tabelle mit Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen für Plattfische in der Dänischen Ostsee? 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War gestern zum 2ten Versuch eines Saisonauftakts Plattfischangeln unterwegs, dabei konnte ich meinen ersten Elbbutt verhaften :vik: War ne feiste Flunder ca 35cm

Gehe gleich noch Restwürmer verangeln mal sehen ob da noch was passiert, wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern bis die flachen sich so richtig einfinden

@Jörg
leider nein


----------



## Macker (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin chris 42 Mann hat Eggi am 25ten. Wattis und Ringler sind bestellt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Jörg
das hört sich doch gut an  is ja zum Glück nicht mehr so lang hin :vik:


----------



## Macker (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wird aber sowas von Zeit du wei?t doch wir meine Mutter bei uns Pflegen. Letzte Woche Montag gestürzt und das rechte Handgelenk gebrochen#q. Ergo schonmal viel Arbeit für Sylvia und mich.Letzte Nacht wieder Gestürzt und was sollich sagen linkes Handgelenk durch also RRRRRichtig arbeit für Sylvia und mich. Jetzt sitzt sie da mit einem Blauen und einem Weissen Gips, ich hätte ja lieber rechts Grün und links Rot gehabt aber was solls#c. Aber deshalb brauch ich dringenst eine Kuttertour diese We kann ich knicken Schwiegervater Geburtstag nächstes Arbeiten aber dann. Kaffee, Käsebrötchen, Leuchtfeuer und hoffentlich div, Fische.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri @ Chris zur ersten flachen Lady aus dem Hafen!:m

Ich glaub ich halte es auch nicht aus bis nächstes Jahr!

Eventuell kommen wir in drei/vier Wochen mal für nen Kurzbrandungsangeltrip hoch an die Küste...


----------



## Macker (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk Moin für den 08.11 Planen wir was Kuttermässiges wenn ihr lust habt? ist allerdings auf der Blauort.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden Jörg!

Ich denke eher an ein entspanntes Brandungswochenende, eventuell von ner Seebrücke...

Freitag gegen Abend hier losturnen.
Samstag dann mal ganz entspannt mit Frauchen ausschlafen, anschließend brunchen.

Dann nen feinen Platz ausgucken und schon mal besetzen.

Abends dann Grillen, Glühwein schlürfen und vielleicht ein paar Platte abgreifen.

Sonntag dann wieder das Ding mit ausschlafen und anschließend zurück fahren.|rolleyes


----------



## Macker (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ok das ist auch immer schlecht Sontag auf`m Kutter und dann noch den Ritt bis zu euch.
Sag aber bitte bescheid welche Seebrücke ihr wann im Auge habt Irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen das man sich mal sieht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> ...ich hätte ja lieber rechts Grün und links Rot gehabt aber was solls#c
> 
> Das ist Böse  ...gute Besserung unbekannterweise #6
> 
> ...


 
klingt gut, aber noch ein,zwei Flaschen Hopfenbrause dazu :l



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Eventuell kommen wir in drei/vier Wochen mal für nen Kurzbrandungsangeltrip hoch an die Küste...


 
sagt rechtzeitig bescheid :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fast hät' ich's vergessen
konnte gestern abend noch 2 Platten verhaften, langsam geht's los, am WE ist Großangriff :vik:


----------



## djoerni (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers! 

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch! Sonntag gehts bis Montag irgendwo in den Norden zum Forellenangeln.


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgens,

So, heute Auto beladen und morgen früh gehts für ne Woche ab nach Danske:vik:

Allen ein schönes WE#6


----------



## djoerni (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tom, wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## nemles (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nördlich Nordborg. Insel Als. Købingsmark Strand.


----------



## djoerni (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann viel spass und digge fische!


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
war gestern im Hafen unterwegs, war so Mitte auflaufendes Wasser am KPK. Was mich sehr gewundert hat, während des auflaufenden Wassers, kein einziger Biss.
Als es dann so richtig schön geströmt hat 'ne gute Stunde nach Höchststand, kamen dann die Bisse #c zwei hab ich aus übereifer verhauen, konnte danach dann aber zwei schöne digge Flachmänner (32,37cm) verhaften.

Gleich gehts nochmal los, Restwürmer wegmachen  mal sehen ob's heute während des auflaufenden an anderer Stelle besser läuft

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nanu #c
schon sooo lange Ruhe hier ? |kopfkrat
hab leider nix zu berichten - bin aufgrund kleiner OP z.Z. bewegungstechnisch sehr eingescränkt - wird nochn paar Wochen dauern bis ich wieder ans Wasser komme :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
kurzer Nachtrag: konnte mit den Restwürmern noch 2 Platte verhaften beide 37cm :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

coole sache mit den Flundern :m
was nimmst du denn für Bleigewichte ?
ne Ahnung wie lange das so geht mit Butt inner Elbe ?
ich wollte doch auch mal welche ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg
ich benutz 150-200 Krallenblei, wir haben dieses Jahr anfang Februar die letzten Platten gestippt  aber Kernzeit ist Nov-Januar


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört sich gut an ! |rolleyes
da werd ich mir dann nochmal nen paar Krallenbleie zulegen ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch moin ! #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

Bin nach zwei Tagen M-D auch wieder an Board...|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schnelles moin in die runde!


----------



## trollingtorsten (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ah schon bissen spät aber ich war schon früh um ein paar köderfische zu angeln....also petri heil !


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja mach das mal ..... dauert nicht mehr lange dann brauchst du die für die fetten Mefos ...:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt 





trollingtorsten schrieb:


> ah schon bissen spät aber ich war schon früh um ein paar köderfische zu angeln....also petri heil !


 
??? |kopfkrat#c


----------



## djoerni (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!

Schönes Wochenende und digge Fische!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Pfui ist das ein Rotzwetter... mehr als Köfis senken wird heute wohl nicht drin sein


----------



## djoerni (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dto. hab nen mega hals. wollte heute abend auf quappen angeln. aber bei dem scheixxwetter bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers!|wavey:

Schifft's bei euch auch so?|uhoh:
Echt ätzend.

Ich bin sowas von underfished!

Nächstes Jahr wird auf jeden Fall mehr an's Wasser gegangen.


----------



## djoerni (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier kommt der regen von der seite|uhoh: verdammte kagge!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier hat's zwar grad mal etwas aufgehört, aber es ist um die 2°C und noch neblig dazu...|evil:

Gestern und die Tage davor war noch bestes Oktoberwetter und dann zum WE hin so ne Kagge!|gr:


----------



## djoerni (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war doch klar oder nicht? hatte eigentlich nen schönes angelwoende geplant. aber bei dem wetter muss das nicht sein.:r


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsche euch schon mal nen schönes Wochenende alle zusammen .... 
hoffe ihr werdet nicht weg gepustet :m


----------



## djoerni (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaube ich spax mein zelt irgendwo im hafen fest und schau mal was die zander so machen:q


----------



## nemles (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

Melde mich vom Urmlaub auf der Insel Als zurück.
Leider die gesamte Woche Sturm, so das an eine Ausfahrt
mit Morten und der MS Nana nicht zu denken war.

Allerdings war herrlichste Brandung und der Sturm hat mir beim Brandungsangeln alles abverlangt. Leider waren die Fische von meinem "Können" nicht so begeistert und es gab kaum Landgänger.:r|supergri

Hier ein paar Impressionen. Man achte auf die Fahne, die steht waagerrecht, fast wie angenagelt 

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/3699/1003191j.jpg
http://img94.*ih.us/img94/9265/1003197.jpg
http://img269.*ih.us/img269/998/1003205j.jpg
http://img382.*ih.us/img382/5567/1003206q.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#6 Geniale Bilder #6 man kann das Salzwasser förmlich riechen 

:vik: |uhoh: morgen geht's in' Puff |uhoh: :vik: (der Forellige natürlich)


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal wieder "Moinsen" gerufen!#h

Klasse Bilder @ Tom-San!

Ist zwar etwas schade, dass du nicht raus konntest, aber Hauptsache, du hattest paar schöne Tage am Wasser...:m


Ich würd am liebsten auch grad los.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
Auf gehts zum Plattenschnappen vor DK :vik: Blauort und KehrheimII zusammen, mit Peter, Jörg, Martin, Chris  und noch einigen anderen Kollegen 

Werde nachher berichten 

Bis später


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ihr Frühaufsteher!

Na dann holt mal ordentlich was raus #6


----------



## Meister (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Männers

Bin vom 26.10. bis zum 07.11. wieder auf Rügen. Mal seh`n was so geht. Ist noch jemand von euch zu dieser Zeit oben? Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen raus fahren. Ich miete mir meistens in Vitt eine etwas größere Nußschale mit`nem 40 PSer Außenborder und versuch vor Kap Arkona ein paar Dorsche zum Landgang zu überreden.

Gruß Meister


----------



## fishing seaman (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heute das Plattfischangeln war der Hammer gutes Wetter viel Fisch und derbste Stimmung speziellen Dank an Chris Peter und Carsten Leute wir haben richtig gerockt und gut abgefeiert DANKE schönen Sonntag


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers!|wavey:

Na, das freut mich ja, dass ihr ein erfolgreiches Fischen hattet.
Dickes *P* dazu!:m

Doch jetzt schnell her mit Bildern und Bericht...


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach miteinander!

Wer hätte denn von euch Zeit und Lust für ne 2 Tages Hvide Sande Tour um Pfingsten 2010 herum?

Kutter wäre der hier: http://www.codhunter.dk/

10 - 12 Leute

Entweder 2 Tage nur Dorsche oder 1 Tag Wrackangeln auf Leng und 1 Tag Dorschangeln...

Also ähnlich der Tour im August 2010!:q


----------



## djoerni (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

böcke bestimmt. hattest du direkt an pfingsten gedacht?
war gestern auf der karoline. 17 platte durften mit nach hause


----------



## Ines (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri zu den Kutterplatten.#6
Kommt noch ein Kutterbericht von Chris & Co?

Fährt nächsten Samstag (31.10.) noch mal jemand raus?
Dann könnte ich nämlich auch.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Petri zu den Kutterplatten.#6
> Kommt noch ein Kutterbericht von Chris & Co?


 
naja 'nen Bericht bekomm ich wohl nicht zusammen, aber ich kann das ganze mal versuchen in eine Reihe zu bringen 

Da seit längerem die Dorschfänge in "unserer" westlichen Ostsee stark rückläufig sind, wie ja inzwischen fast jeder bemerkt hat, haben sich Eggi und Gerrit zusammen getan und für den 25/10/09 die erste _gemeinsame _blau-weiße Plattentour in dänischen Gewässern organisiert.

So kam es das ein paar verückte Naturköderangler am Sonntag morgen den Weg richtung Laboe antraten 
Der Wecker klingelte pünktlich gegen 0400, draußen war es diesig und verd.. Kalt, also rein in die Funktionsbekleidung und ab ins Auto, die Bahn war um diese Uhrzeit natürlich noch Autofahrerfreundlich, wie leergefegt.

Beim Ankommen in Laboe war klar warum, die einzigen Leute die zu dieser gottlosen Zeit auf den Beinen waren standen hier auf dem Parkplatz, begrüßten sich, fachsimpelten und zogen zusammen richtung Kutter.

Dort angekommen wurden die Sachen an Deck gehievt und die Ruten Startklar gemacht. 
0600 das obligatorische Hupen und die Fahrt begann. Als wir aus dem Hafen ausliefen, dachten die meisten wohl noch das es ein eher ungemütlicher Tag auf See werden würde, aber es kam wie es kommen musste, bei einer schmusigen geschätzten 3 war es eher Ententeich.

In den 50 Europas Fahrgeld waren Frühstück, Mittagessen und Kaffee eingeschlossen (Jägi und Leuchtfeuer leider nicht ) und so fanden die ersten den Weg in die Kombüse, bei legger Brötchen und Kaffee vergingen so die ersten 2 Stunden, langsam merkte man wie die nervosität in einigen Aufkam, dann die ersehnte Durchsage: "Männer, gleich geht's los", wir also alle ran, Wattis aufgezogen, die letzten Vorbereitungen getroffen und los.

Die ersten Driften brachten direkt ein paar schöne Platten an Deck, der Tag meldete sich zu Wort und es wurde langsam fast schon ein bischen Warm.
Überall kamen feiste Flachmänner und -frauen über die Reling, eine wahre Freude.
Viele Kleinstdorsche und massig Miniwittling zuppelte an den Ködern herum und so wurde es nie langweilig, weil dauerhaft Würmer aufgezogen werden wollten.

Am Ende hatte jeder seine Fische in der Box mal groß mal klein, ich habe es leider nicht geschafft bei den anderen zu "Spionieren", aber ich denke das jeder der 40 Angler und Anglerinnen an Bord der Blauort seine 5-15 Fische zusammengetragen hat.

Mein Resultat waren 6 schöne Platten, 40 bis knapp 50cm und ein Dorsch um die 45cm. ich hätte locker 10-15 Fische mitnehmen können, aber da ich im Schrank noch ohne Ende Elbbutt habe, habe ich die "kleineren" Flachen die oftmal sehr spitz gebissen hatte released.

Die Gemeinschaft auf dem Kutter war grandios, wir feierten, tranken, schnackten und lachten was das Zeug hielt. Die Leuchtfeuer Bestände waren bis zum mittag vernichtend geschlagen, also mußten Bier und Jägi herhalten 
Auch wenn es sich so anhört, aber keiner war so angetüddelt das es zu streitereien kam, einfach nur ein genialer Tag unter fähigen Anglern.

Auf der Rückfahrt wurde filetiert und noch ein bischen weitergetrunken.
Gegen 1900 legten wir wieder in Laboe an und die ganzen Sachen wurden wieder in richtung Parkplatz geschleppt, noch kurz ein kleiner Schnack gehalten, verabschiedet und jeder zog wieder seiner Wege.

Die nächste Plattentour auf Blauort und KehrheimII findet übrigens am 21/11/09 statt, ich werd' auf jeden Fall wieder mitfahren. 

Besonderer Dank gilt natürlich Eggi, Birte und Crew, ich denke das es auf der Kehrheim auch so ein gelungener Tag war, also auch an Gerit und Crew #6 Top Leistung, gerne wieder :vik:
Nicht zu vergessen die Heckbesatztung der Blauort, leider bekomm ich die ganzen Namen nicht mehr auf die Reihe, aber Peter, Jörg, Martin, Carsten, Runzel und die anderen Chaoten und Chaotinnen, es war wirklich genial mit euch #r 


Nun ist es doch ein bischen länger geworden, hoffe ich langweile nicht zu sehr mit Nebensächlichkeiten.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Danke für den Bericht #6


----------



## Macker (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja genau Chris das war ne Geile Sache mit dem 21ten kämpfe ich noch , weil ich den Freitag noch frei kriegen muss.
Aber ich werde alles geben,am 8.11 beim Schinkenangeln weiss Ich aber mehr. Runzel hat schon gesagt er will am 8 kein Leuchtfeuer;+ versteh ich garnicht.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> böcke bestimmt. hattest du direkt an pfingsten gedacht?
> war gestern auf der karoline. 17 platte durften mit nach hause



Nein @ Jörn es wird wahrscheinlich auf den 27ten und 28ten Mai 2010 raus laufen...

Morgen werd ich mit dem Skipper mal schnacken und dann den genauen Termin hier rein setzen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feines Ding @ Chris!#6

Vielleicht, gaaanz vielleicht wird das am 21ten bei mir auch was.


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stimmungsvoller Bericht, Chris!#h
Am 21. wird das bei mir auch nichts, aber den 27./28. Mai 2010 könnte ich mir freihalten.
Vielleicht klappt das ja.


----------



## Macker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFTdirk Wenn das am 21ten bei euch klappen würde wär super Ich habe mir das We freigeschaufelt und bin auch dabei.
Dann würde man sich tatsächlich mal sehen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen......

und einen schönen Tag gewünscht...#6#6#6#6#6

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer #6
Ein perfekter Tag fürs Büro


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden @ all!|wavey:

@ Macker,

wär schon schön, wenn ich mit könnte...
Allerdings hab ich nicht viel Hoffnung!
Mal gucken, wie sich das hier zu Hause arbeitstechnisch entwickelt. Momentan ist vor lauter Baustellen kein Land in Sicht.
Wir haben uns glaube etwas zu viel aufgehalst!

@ Ines,

gerne könntest du mitkommen.
Vielleicht kommt Chris ja auch mit.
Dann könntet ihr zusammen fahren!#6


----------



## djoerni (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
sofern ich da keine vorlesungen habe, bin ich dabei. wollte schon lange mal wieder auf die nordsee...


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> sofern ich da keine vorlesungen habe, bin ich dabei. wollte schon lange mal wieder auf die nordsee...



Wie jetzt?

Bist du unter das Studentenvolk gegangen???

Vorlesungen muss man auch mal sausen lassen...


----------



## djoerni (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

japp. aber nach feierabend als abendstudium. joa, zwei vorlesungen sollten gehen. ausser da muss ich irgendwas schreiben. weiß ich aber im januar.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ja genau Chris das war ne Geile Sache mit dem 21ten kämpfe ich noch , weil ich den Freitag noch frei kriegen muss.
> Aber ich werde alles geben,am 8.11 beim Schinkenangeln weiss Ich aber mehr. Runzel hat schon gesagt er will am 8 kein Leuchtfeuer;+ versteh ich garnicht.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Verdammt den 08/11 muss ich leider absagen, das krieg ich sowohl geldlich als auch zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe.
Der 21/11 ist schon gebucht oder?  übernimmst Du die Heckorder wieder?

Hör mir auf mit Leuchtfeuer, hab gestern nen Schädel gehabt, von hier bis Timbuktu muss man das drönen gehört haben, aber ich hab gegenan gearbeitet :g

@Dirk
ich würd' ja gerne für Mai '10 zusagen, aber siehe PN


----------



## Macker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris ok 8.11 geht nicht am 21 hast du dich bei Eggi angemeldet. Ich werde versuchen wieder eine Nette heck Crew zusammen zu bekommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris so Ich habe gerade mit Eggi Telefoniert bis jetzt sind wir beide auf dem Heck mal schauen ob wir nicht wieder sone lustige Truppe wie am So zusammen kriegen. 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

erste Interessenten sind gerade am lesen 

Moin Martin, seid ihr am 21.11. wieder dabei??? wat ist mit Peter?


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ! #h
heute endlich mal wieder am Wasser gewesen und an der Elbe rumgehumpelt .... leider nix mit 1.Elbbutt 
nächstes mal wirds erfolgreicher |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!


Jörg, was ist los?

Fuß plattgelaufen oder wieso schreibste "rumgehumpelt"?

Wenigstens warst du mal am Wasser!|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nachwirkungen meiner Fuß-OP |uhoh:

mal was anderes .... hab mir überlegt das ich an meinen Brandungsruten lieber statt weiß ne schöne knallige orange Signalfarbe an der Rutenspitze haben möchte |kopfkrat
was kann man da denn für ne Farbe nehmen ?


----------



## djoerni (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jörg, meld dich mal bei marcel beim megaangelcenter martins. die haben glaube ich rutenfarbe. oder evtl. aus dem modellbau. wo warst du denn zum platten jagen?


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och Mist .... hätte ich mal drauf kommen sollen als ich heute die Wattis geholt habe |uhoh:
na werde nächstes mal dran denken ! danke für den tip


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, Moin zusammen..........

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin,#h

Heute halber Tag und morgen gehts mal wieder aufs Meer :vik:

Hab schon Entzugserscheinungen |uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all!

Hier ist heute mal wieder das alljährliche große Zählen angesagt.|rolleyes

Wenigstens wird gegen 13Uhr der Hammer fallen...


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle !!! |wavey:
wenn ich gerade lese was so mit den Dorschen los ist würd ich auch sooooo gern aufs Meer raus ... |uhoh:


----------



## Macker (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Wie schaut es bei euch aus mit Lust und Zeit für den 
2ten Naturköder Longtörn mit der Blauort der ist am 21.11 von 6 bisca 18 Uhr. Beim letzten mal ging es richtung Lolland und wir waren um 19 Uhr im Hafen. Diesmal ist die tour aufm Samstag bis jetzt stehen wir zu dritt auf dem Heck also wenn noch wer Intresse hat.Ach ja kosten tut der Spass 50€ inkl Frühstück und Mittag. Beim Letzten mal waren 100 Wattis pro Nase angebracht, im Förde-Angel-Shop watti STK 0,20€ und 100g Ringler6,50€.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach ! 
wollte nur mal schnell euch allen nen schönes Wochenende wünschen ... #h


----------



## Ines (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Moin Moin Wie schaut es bei euch aus mit Lust und Zeit für den
> 2ten Naturköder Longtörn mit der Blauort der ist am 21.11 von 6 bisca 18 Uhr.


 
Vielleicht könnt ihr den Käptn ja mal überreden, am 28.11. noch so eine Tour anzubieten - das wäre für mich bis Weihnachten der einzige freie Tag , an dem ich noch Zeit zum Kuttern hätte...#c


----------



## nemles (1. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen,

Für November geb ich mal noch keine Zusage, wenn dann sehr kurzfristig.  Hab beruflich Termine auf dem Zettel.


War gestern mit der Monika von Helitown draussen. Es ist erschreckend, wie wenig Dorsch raus kommt:v

Ganze zwei Stück (aber gute) auf dem ganzen Kutter.
Platte läuft aber gut auf WW .


Gleich gibbet det Flachfisch zum Mittag.:q


----------



## djoerni (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers!


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Jörn

Vergiss das mit dem Rutenring, ich habe mich selber drum gekümmert.


----------



## djoerni (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du bist auch immer ungeduldig 

habe meine auch immer noch nicht...


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was sind schon drei Monate....


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden gesacht!:m


Wer von euch würde denn nächstes Jahr vom 27ten-28ten Mai definitiv mitkommen auf's Gelbe Riff?

Bisherige Teilnehmerliste

Jan (Kutterboard)
Stefan (Kutterboard)
CannibalCatfish (Kutterboard) 
Frieder (Kutterboard) ?
Ines (AB)
djoerni (AB) ?
WickedWalley (AB)
Schwarzangler69 (AB) ?
MFT-Liz (AB)
MFT-Dirk (AB)
MFT-Chris (AB) ?
Dorschbremse-Ri (AB)
Bertl (AB) ?

Die Fragezeichenkandidaten sollten sich bis spätestens Anfang März nächsten Jahres entschieden haben.


----------



## djoerni (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Anfang Januar weiss ich wann Prüfungen bzw. Klausuren geschrieben werden. dann sag ich 100% zu bzw. ab.


----------



## Ines (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk, das ist ja schon weit gediehen mit der Planung.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das kein Wochenend-Törn, sondern zwei Wochentage, sehe ich doch richtig, oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Ines,

ja, die Ausfahrt ist Donnerstag (27ter) und Freitag (28ter) Mai.


----------



## Ines (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das sollte klappen. Hast Du noch mehr Infos - wann man hier losmuss und wann man wieder zurück ist und wie es mit Unterkünften aussieht?


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden gesacht!:m
> 
> 
> Wer von euch würde denn nächstes Jahr vom 27ten-28ten Mai definitiv mitkommen auf's Gelbe Riff?
> ...




Schnell noch mal mit auf diese Seite genommen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Das sollte klappen. Hast Du noch mehr Infos - wann man hier losmuss und wann man wieder zurück ist und wie es mit Unterkünften aussieht?



Wenn ich bei Falk-Routenplanung gucke, dann schreiben die da was von knapp 4 Stunden ab Hamburg.

Entweder du fährst mit Chris, wenn der mitkommt, oder mit uns.
Wir nehmen eh auch den Bremer Kai mit, dann könnten wir dich auch aus HH aufpicken...

Aber ist ja auch noch bissel hin, vielleicht tut sich noch ein anderer Weg der Fahrgemeinschaft auf.


Die Wohnungen da oben sind wohl richtig günstig.
Wird so ~ 15€/Nacht kosten.
Wird zwar dann nix Luxuriöses sein, aber zum eine Nacht noch mal ausschlafen bestimmt seinen Zweck erfüllen.

Wir sollten uns nur alle vorher am Besten noch absprechen, wegen der Verpflegung, eventuellen Pilkergießungen, Vorfachknüpfungen usw...:q


----------



## Ines (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Freu!! 
Das versüsst einem den Winter!


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hallo an alle .... |wavey:
mhm - wäre bestimmt nen klasse trip |kopfkrat
vielleicht ja das nächste mal


----------



## djoerni (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ab hh kommst du in 4 std. ganz locker nach hvide sande. plane mal 2 personen mit ??? bei mir ein.


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörn, es gehen eh nur maximal 12 Personen auf den Kahn.

Guck erst mal wie es im Januar ausschaut und dann können wir immer noch schauen, ob deine 2 People Interesse haben.

Ich werd im Winter auch anfangen Pilker zu gießen.
Mal gucken wie das so funzt...


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach gesagt
Bin gerade an der Saale, ein bißchen spionieren, das muss ein 1a Zander Gewässer sein. Nächstes mal werd ich hier mal die Peitsche schwingen 

Müßte hier auch gut auf Quappe funzen, muss mich mal umhören, gibt hier ja auch ein paar Angler in der "Verwandtschaft".

Naja euch erstmal eine schnelle Woche gewünscht, ich hab zum Glück Urlaub, werd' die Tage nochmal an die Elbe zum Platten Ärgern. 

@HD-Jörg
Wollen wir mal zusammen los?

@Macker
Wann ist endlich wieder Plattentour? 

@Dirk
Mach mal das ? da hinter meinem Namen weg #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> tach gesagt
> Bin gerade an der Saale, ein bißchen spionieren, das muss ein 1a Zander Gewässer sein. Nächstes mal werd ich




Alter geh nicht fremd,Elbe ist Elbe und bleibt Elbe!
Nix Saale und so.

Auch mal wieder Moin gesagt,hab mich mal ein wenig raus gehalten,viel um die Ohren und auch noch schreib faul.

Hab gestern mit Martin die Elbbutt Saison eigeleutet.
Wir waren hier bei uns im Alten Land am Strand und wir konnten trotz der wirklich nicht perfekten Bedingungen trotzen und haben auch noch gefangen!
Der wind war in wohl so um die 4-5 aus Ost und hat uns mit ca. 5° ins gesicht geblasen.
War geil,Brandungsangeln an der Elbe,perfekt zum Ausnüchtern


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Mach mal das ? da hinter meinem Namen weg #6




Ja super!!!#6#6#6


Wer von euch würde denn nächstes Jahr vom 27ten-28ten Mai definitiv mitkommen auf's Gelbe Riff?

Bisherige Teilnehmerliste

Jan (Kutterboard)
Stefan (Kutterboard)
CannibalCatfish (Kutterboard) 
Frieder (Kutterboard) ?
Ines (AB)
djoerni (AB) ?
WickedWalley (AB)
Schwarzangler69 (AB) ?
MFT-Liz (AB)
MFT-Dirk (AB)
MFT-Chris (AB) 
Dorschbremse-Ri (AB)
Bertl (AB) ?

Die Fragezeichenkandidaten sollten sich bis spätestens Anfang März nächsten Jahres entschieden haben.


----------



## Stühmper (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Leute ,

mal ne ' kleine Geschichte am Rande.....|uhoh:

Habe vom *Brassenwürger *schöne Bilder von noch schöneren ....Leuten bekommen , diese waren am 25.10.09
auf der Ms Blauort zum Plattenangeln . Davon gibt es dann in
der *kommenden Aktuellen **Angelwoche *, nen' kurzen Bericht.....

@MFT-Dirk

Ich fahre ja am 28.05. auch Richtung Nordsee , dann könnt Ihr mir ja die ganzen Reste an Bier usw. überlassen....da
bleibt bei Euch bestimmt *einiges *über 

Thomas


----------



## Ines (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> definitiv mitkommen


 
Dem steht nichts im Wege.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Stühmper schrieb:


> dann könnt Ihr mir ja die ganzen Reste an Bier usw. überlassen....da
> bleibt bei Euch bestimmt *einiges *über
> Thomas




Restbier?
Da würd´ich keine Wette drauf annehmen



Wie unhöflich von mir!!!
´N Abend, Tsamm!#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schnell mal "Moinsen" geplärrt und allen ein schönes Bergfest gewünscht!

Teilnehmerliste 2 Tagestour 27/28ter Mai 2010

*Jan *(Kutterboard)
* Stefan* (Kutterboard)
* CannibalCatfish* (Kutterboard) 
Frieder (Kutterboard) ?
* Ines* (AB)
djoerni (AB) ?
* WickedWalley* (AB)
Schwarzangler69 (AB) ?
* MFT-Liz* (AB)
* MFT-Dirk* (AB)
* MFT-Chris* (AB) 
* Dorschbremse-Ri* (AB)
* Bertl* (AB)
Kumpel von Bertl  (?)

Die Fragezeichenkandidaten sollten sich bald entscheiden.

Es sind nur noch zwei Plätze frei!


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt
war gestern mit HD-Jörg am KPK, konnten die platten Gesellen leider nicht so recht überzeugen ein verlorener, zwei lütties und eine Platte für die Pfanne waren das Ergebnis

klick mich

Gruß Chris


----------



## Macker (8. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin hier ist ja garnichts los dies We wart ihr gestern alle Fischen? Ich werde gleich mal nach Laboe aufbrechen mal schauen ob Ich bei unserem Schinckenangeln was zustande bringe. Das Wetter sieht im moment eigentlich ganz gut aus#6.Aber als Ich gestern Morgen die Schincken aus Mönkeberg geholt habe schien am Wasser die Sonne und hier im Land hat es gesaut.Schauen wir mal es Soll ja trocken bleiben und Spass werden wir auf alle Fälle haben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin mal wieder in die Runde !!! |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (11. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

selber moin#h

Freitag will ich an die Elbe ein bisschen mit köfi auf stachler. irgendjemand lust?


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lust ja - Zeit leider nein 
wünsche dir viel Erfolg ! |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (11. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke dir Jörg! Mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin

@joern
Bock hät' ich übelst, aber auch leider keine Zeit

@Macker
gibbet keinen Bericht???  konnte Runzel den Schinken verhaften 
Hab für den 21ten ne legger Geheimwaffe besorgt :vik:


----------



## djoerni (11. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och mönsch chris! ich dachte DU hast wenigstens mal zeit


----------



## Macker (11. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris Nein Runzel hat den Schinken nicht geholt. Bericht mach ich Freitag oder Samstag eher Schaff ich das nicht.Da bin ich aber gespannt ob deine Geheimwaffe nicht zu Geheim für die Fische ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morning an alle ! 
auf zum Wochenendspurt ... #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> och mönsch chris! ich dachte DU hast wenigstens mal zeit


 
Moin Jörn
bin morgen an der Elbe, kannst ja mal durchklingeln oder dazu kommen #6 will morgen früh direkt mit Auflaufend Wasser, gute Zander _und_ Buttstelle 



Macker schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber gespannt ob deine Geheimwaffe nicht zu Geheim für die Fische ist.


 
dazu kann ich ab morgen mehr sagen |rolleyes :vik:


----------



## Macker (14. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So jetzt der kurze Bericht vom Schinkenangeln am 08.11. auf der Blauort.
Vorweg Schincken angeln hei?t wer den Längsten Fisch fängt bekommt einen Schinken.
Angefangen hat das ganze vor 7 Jahren als 11 Angler eine Ausrede für Ihre Frauen brauchten warum sie unbedingt zum Pilken müssen.
Also schnell im Jan. Feb. und März jeweils für einen So das Heck der Blauort in beschlag genommen jeder 3€ in Pott und schon war ein Schinken zusammen.
Bevor Ich jetzt Pauschal Schläge kriege in all den Jahren war nur eine Dorschmama dabei. Inzwischen haben wir auch so ein kleines Ehrenbrett auf dem immer der Sieger dieser Wintertour Verewigt wird.
Seit 5 Jahren wird auch im Sommer ein Schinken ausgeangelt bei diesen Touren fahren so 25-30 Leute mit.
Normalerweise fahren wir da im Juli aber diesmal waren wir für die Sommertour etwas Spät dran.
So aber jetzt die Eigentliche Tour.
Kurz nach 5 traffen die Ersten in Laboe auf dem Parkplatz ein also erstmal Begrüßung und ein bischen Klug********n.
Dann schnell geschaut ob das Ausstecken der Plätze auch hingehauen hat wie Besprochen, ja hätt ich selbst nicht besser gekonnt. Im Letzten Wagen der Ankamm waren dann auch die Lose also Fix auf dem Parkplatz ausgelost und Plätze getauscht das auch die zusammen Stehen die es möchten.
Hat auch Prima geklappt,dann sind wir 19 Kerle und 6 Frauen aufs Schiff.
9 Plätze auf dem Bug 9 Plätze auf dem Heck und 7 Plätze Backbord also Platz Satt.
Jetzt noch schnell die Bestellten Wattis und Ringler von Frank geholt, hat wieder bestens geklappt.
Angeln fertig machen dem ein oder anderen noch schnell geholfen,weil einige fahren wirklich nur diese 1 Tour im Jahr.
Dann Erstmal Lecker Frühstück und Klönnschnack im Salon, in Erinnerung an den letzten Longtörn sagte Steuermann Udo dann auch Wenn ihr heute wieder das Leuchtfeuer austrinkt gebe ich noch`n Karton Feigling aus.
Wir haben es dann aber garnicht erst Versucht sondern nur Jeder 2-3 Stk getrunken, denn beim Longtörn war es zu heftig (Aber Schön).
Dann der Erste Stop Wattis Rauf und ab dafür gleich dieverse Plattfische richtig schön Fleischig.
So nach und nach füllten sich die Eimer.
Dann Mittag und Platzwechsel auf den Platzwechsel haben allerdings alle verzichtet weil Platten gingen Überall.
Nach dem Mittag kammen vereinzelt Untermassige Dorsche, sodas einige anfingen zu Pilken.
Leider Erfolglos es war kein massieger Dorsch zufangen.
Also kamm es wie Erwartet/Befürchtet unser Schinken geht das Erstemal für ne Platte Wech. Da der Größenunterschied bei den Platten ja meistens nicht so Groß ist war es Natürlich schon Spannend.
Am Ende war dann auf dem Heck der Schinkenbutt mit 43cm.
Der Erfolgreichste Angler hatte 34 Butt aber alle hatten Fisch und Spass.
Auch für unsere Naturköder neulinge war es nicht möglich sich gegen mind.7 Platten zu Wehren.
Ein Paar Bilder haben wir zwar gemacht aber beim Platten angeln kommen eben keine Schönen Bilder zustande.
Auf alle Fälle hatten wir einen Schönen tag und freuen uns Schon auf die nächsten Touren.
Allerdings hoffen wir auch das es beim Winterschinken auch wieder einen Schinkendorsch gibt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

Danke für Deinen Bericht #6


----------



## Macker (15. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
Wenn jemand lust haben Sollte bei unserem Schinkenangeln mitzumachen kann er sich ja bei mir melden.
Die Termine 2010 sind der 17.01  21.02 und der 14.03.
Wobei der März Termin der Tag ist wo es den Schinken und weitere Sach/Fleischpreise gibt.
Dadurch das es auf der Blauort im Jan, Feb, und März einen Frühbucher Rabatt gibt kosten die Touren je 30€ inkl.Ehrengaben
im März.Wir haben so Kalkuliert das wenn wir im Schnitt 17 Leute sind.Am Ende jeder Teilnehmer etwas Bekommt also der Fänger des Längsten Dorschen einen Schinken von 8-10 kg und alle anderen etwas anderes.
Da niemand von uns Irgendetwas daran Verdienen will werden Natürlich mit jeder Buchung mehr die Preise größer.
Also wenn jemand noch Fragen hat immer her damit.
Ach ja Wattis können auch gleich mitbestellt werden Stk,0,20€
100g Ringler für 6,50€ das ist der Augenblickliche Preis im Förde Angel Shop.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Jörn
> bin morgen an der Elbe, kannst ja mal durchklingeln oder dazu kommen #6 will morgen früh direkt mit Auflaufend Wasser, gute Zander _und_ Buttstelle




mist ... zu spät gesehen #q
wie erfolgreich warst du ?


----------



## Ines (17. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Macker, ich finde das Schinkenangeln-Angebot spannend. Eventuell kann ich mich da im Februar oder März einklinken, muss das noch abklären.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen schönen "Guten Morgen" gewünscht...................

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir nen "good morning" in die Runde ! :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen allerseits!|wavey:

Samstag werde ich hoffentlich endlich mit meiner Ofenbaustelle fertig...:vik:

Dann hab ich Zeit für mein neues Projekt!:q:q:q

Angeln ist für dieses Jahr allerdings beendet.
Ich hoffe deshalb auf viele Berichte uns Bilder von euch, damit ich wenigstens so was an Fisch zu sehen bekomme.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das hört sich doch gut an #6


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an #6




Angeln beendet hört sich doch alles andere als gut an |kopfkrat 
das mit dem Ofen schon ... :m
klar - bald kommen die Bilder von den 1. Trollingtouren, warte nur noch das mein Boot dann wieder zuhause ist :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm Trolling... Geht ja auch bald wieder los 

@ Djoerni

Habt Ihr mittlerweile eine AHK an Eure Wohndose geschraubt?


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hmm Trolling... Geht ja auch bald wieder los
> 
> und dann mach mal meldung
> 
> ...



ist ja ab anfang des ajhres ne andere. da ist dann ein agrarhaken dran. sollte dann funzen damit und deinem boot nen tag loszudüsen:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt....


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich auch. gesehen hab ich den hirsch noch nicht. sobald das alte weg ist, kommt das neue in die garage.


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeich doch mal nen Bild deiner "wohndose" ...
denke mein nächstes Fahrzeug soll auch sowas sein ... |kopfkrat


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist nicht meins. darf es "nur" unentgeltlich nutzen. meine eltern sind vom segeln aufs womo geschwenkt. das alte ist das hier. und steht noch zum verkauf. schlag zu jörg!


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schickes Teil ! 
wie ist denn die Preislage dafür ? 
wird dieses Jahr aber noch nix leider - nächstes Jahr im Winter will ich mich umsehen, dann ist der Omega sowieso bald durch,
will auch eigendlich am liebsten nen Campingbus mit Hochdach haben, also nicht so groß, aber dennoch halt mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit mal für ein Wochenende ...
mein Favorit ist ja so ein nicht so alter Ford Transit - so etwas in der Art


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke für den link .... 
in der Preisklasse wird das aber leider nix  wenn ich kein Boot hätte , aber beides zusammen wohl nicht ...
wie gesagt - werd dann wohl nach nem guten Campingbus mit Hochdach oder Faltdach so preislich bei 10-12t€ gucken ....


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kein thema. mit boot ist das schon recht heftig. da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin mal gespannt was Dein Daddy da ausgegraben hat  

Sollte mein LKW Führerschein doch irgendwann mal benötigt werden?


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jap sollte er. mein bruder und ich müssen diesen winter auch noch einen machen. jemand ne ahnung was so ein 7,5 to +Anhänger Lappen kostet?


----------



## Stefan W. (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich darf den auch fahren


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Keine Ahnung Jörn, aber da der PKW Schein mittlerweile auch gerne 
mal 1500 Taler oder mehr kostet wird das bestimmt kein billiges Vergnügen...


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mönsch, gleich zwei fahrer:q
hilft aber ja nix. wenn ich damit los will, brauch ich entweder nen chauffeur oder eben selber nen lappen...


----------



## Ines (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Djoerni, da haben Deine Eltern ihre schöne Hallberg Rassy verkauft?
Das ist ja schade!


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, leider. war aber die einzig wahre, vernüftige Entscheidung. Wenn du überlegst wieviel Zeit du auf dem Boot verbringen kannst, und wie lange du mit dem womo losdüsen kannst im Jahr, ist das schon eine andere Geschichte. Schade ist es trotzdem. 

Der Führerschein C1E kostet bummelich 2400 Euronen|uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaube ich dürfte den mit meinem alten Lappen auch noch fahren 
wenn ich mir das ansehe für was du heute alles extra nen Führerschein machen mußt #q


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, dürftest du. hätte ich meinen Führerschein 3 Monate früher machen dürfen, hätte ich den auch noch so fahren dürfen. Ich fahre das "alte" ja auch noch so. Ist abgelastet worden. Nur weil das neue ne halbe Tonne mehr wiegt und etwas länger ist, muss ich nen neuen Lappen machen... Absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Yupii (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

och Kleiner, dann darf ich ja auch:q:q


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö yupii, bei dir ist das schon wieder viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu lange her mit dem Führerschein


----------



## Macker (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ines würde mich freuen wenn das mal klappt. Wichtig ist nur das die Anmeldung 3 wochen im Vorraus Erfolgt.
Weil wir nur so den Frühbucherrabatt auf der Blauort kriegen.
Weil es ist ja doch ein Unterschied ist ob die Veranstalltung 30 oder 36€ kostet.
Wie gesagt die Preise gibt es im März also ist das der Wichtigste Termin oder du hast jemanden der dir deine Sachen mitbringt.
Also wie Gesagt wenn noch wer Zeit und Lust hat am 17.10.2010 am21.02.2010 und am 14.03.2010 Schinken Tour auf der Blauort.
Anmeldung bei mir bis 3 wochen vor Angeltermin.
Angemeldet ist wer sein Fahrgeld bezahlt hat,geht leider nicht anders weil wir die Plätze bei Eggi ja auch bezahlen müssen.
Jeder der sowas schonmal Organisiert hat weiss ja das sonst immer Wahnsinnig viele Leute zeit haben und dann am Angeltag ihren Hamster Beerdigen müssen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ines (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, Respekt fürs Organisieren. Das kann nervig werden. Ich werde das klären und deutlich früher als drei Wochen vorher Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ja, leider. war aber die einzig wahre, vernüftige Entscheidung. Wenn du überlegst wieviel Zeit du auf dem Boot verbringen kannst, und wie lange du mit dem womo losdüsen kannst im Jahr, ist das schon eine andere Geschichte. Schade ist es trotzdem.
> 
> Der Führerschein C1E kostet bummelich 2400 Euronen|uhoh:


 

ey schnegge hab ich doch ! da steht nen trip mit kuscheln und angeln nix im wege :q mal schauen ob die stoßdämpfer in rhytmischer bewegung halten |uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

darf ich das dann mit der Cam für die anderen AB-Mitglieder festhalten:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Neee lass mal! Das Elend kannst Du uns ersparen....


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle ! :m


----------



## knutemann (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal Morgäähn geplärrt

@Jörg
Hab dich letztes WE in Damp vermisst|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ja, Moin erstmal


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Hab dich letztes WE in Damp vermisst|kopfkrat




ja ich mich auch !  |uhoh:
Bootfahren ging aber noch nich so richtig ....


----------



## djoerni (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal schnell "Moijen" geplärrt!


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zeich doch mal Bilder deiner Ofenbaustelle ...
was wird das denn für einer ? 
zum Heizen ? oder Räuchern - backen ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zeich doch mal Bilder deiner Ofenbaustelle ...
> was wird das denn für einer ?
> zum Heizen ? oder Räuchern - backen ?




Ist einer zum Heizen!
Wenn Liz gewillt ist, dann könnte sie ja mal paar Bilderchen reinstellen...



*Teilnehmerliste Rifftour 27ter-28ter Mai 2010*

*1. Jan* (Kutterboard)
*2. Stefan* (Kutterboard)
*3. CannibalCatfish* (Kutterboard) 
*4. Frieder* (Kutterboard) 
*5. Ines* (AB)
*6. WickedWalley* (AB)
*7. MFT-Liz* (AB)
*8. MFT-Dirk* (AB)
*9. MFT-Chris* (AB) 
*10. Dorschbremse-Ri* (AB)
*11. Bertl* (AB)
*12. Bertl Kollega* 

*Nachrückerliste

*1. djoerni
2. Schwarzangler 69
3. tonnetto


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> darf ich das dann mit der Cam für die anderen AB-Mitglieder festhalten:q


 
das verkraftest du in deinem alter doch nicht mehr wenn 2 so ne jungen männer über sich herfallen und ihr bestestes geben! bekommst beim zuschauen bestimmt nen herzinfakt :m


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ... mal wieder erster beim guten Morgen sagen ! :vik:
los aufstehen ihr pennbrüder |director:


----------



## Macker (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
in der neuen Angelwoche ist auf Seite 15 ein Bericht von
unser letzten Plattfischtour auf der Blauort.
Da geht auch ganz klar draus hervor warum hier jemand den Titel Plattfisch Terrorist hat.:m
Ich hoffe mal das wir bei der morgigen tour da weitermachen wo wir letztes mal aufgehört haben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!

habe da gestern auch jemanden in der awo gesehen, der versucht ne platte längerzuziehen näch chris


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> in der neuen Angelwoche ist auf Seite 15 ein Bericht von
> unser letzten Plattfischtour auf der Blauort.
> Da geht auch ganz klar draus hervor warum hier jemand den Titel Plattfisch Terrorist hat.:m
> ...




Oh,das hoffe ich auch,ich komm doch noch mit,denn was soll ich hier in der Elbe nur die Lütten fangen,wenn ich morgen doch was anständiges verhaften kann.


p.s.an alle die sich einen Ofen/Kamin anschaffen wollen,ich hab da so eine möglichkeit:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> p.s.an alle die sich einen Ofen/Kamin anschaffen wollen,ich hab da so eine möglichkeit:m




Ich kann euch sagen, dass das aber auch gaaaanz schön in Arbeit ausarten kann!!!|rolleyes

Eben beispielsweise wollte ich einen Abfluß fix mit Schnellzement befestigen...
In dem Eimer war auch noch ein Rest. Sah zumindest so aus!
Nachdem ich dann aber die Reduzierung in die Muffe des alten Tonrohres eingepaßt, anschließend den "Schnellzement" angerührt und verschmiert hatte, habe ich nach 10 Minuten feststellen müssen, dass mein Vater wohl Putz oder irgend so ein Zeugs in den Eimer gefüllt hat.

Also alles wieder rauskratzen, ausspülen und morgen neuen Schnellzement kaufen!!!|uhoh:

Manchmal ist es zum Fortlaufen.

Trotzdem werde ich morgen mit der Wasserseite soweit fertig. 
Wenn alle Lötstellen dicht sind...

Dann nur noch die Elektrik und die Zuluft und unser Ofen kann brummen.:vik:


----------



## knutemann (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hut ab Dirk:k
Mein Kamin bruzelt schon seit 17.30 h (bis dato musste ich mal schauen, was die Rehlein so im Walde machen, die Bekannten warten ja auf ihren Weihnachtsbraten) 
Haste das Ding zum Haus heizen od. Nebengebäude|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> habe da gestern auch jemanden in der awo gesehen, der versucht ne platte längerzuziehen näch chris


 
was denn,was denn  ich hab das "Kunstwerk" von Carsten noch nicht mal gesehen, lauf gleich mal los die AWo kaufen, habs doch glatt vergessen |uhoh:

Jau morgen wird rocken, Wetter gut, Stimmung gut und Fisch wird auch gut kommen :vik:

na dann auf in ein langes WE, Sonntag morgen geht's dann an die Elbe Restwürmer verknallen


----------



## knutemann (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mönsch, was habt ihr das Gut:c


----------



## Macker (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris Welche Restwürmer bei der wetterprognose gibts keine reste das sind alles Platten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach all together ..... 
so - mal wieder in der Nachtschicht ran heute |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jungs, ich wünsch euch ordentlich volle Eimer morgen!:m

Viel Spaß


----------



## djoerni (20. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Spaß Jungs! Haut ordentlich pladde raus!


----------



## Macker (21. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
So jetzt erstmal Käffchen und dann das Gerödel ins Auto und auf nach Laboe.
Ich glaube da geht heute was bin schon ganz hibbelig heute morgen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

2. guten Morgen Sager |wavey:
mhm ... mußt du mir das so auf die Nase binden ?
muß noch 4 Std arbeiten - dann wohl erstmal pennen .
grad nen kleines Video gesehen vom Dorsche pumpen auf der Forelle |bigeyes
wünsch dir genausoviel Glück - viel Erfolg !


----------



## Macker (21. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke schön aber glaube mir Nachtschicht ist nicht so schlimm
auch wenn der Freitag immer blöd ist weil mann ja erst sa. Morgen nach haus kommt.
Die Familie freut sich Morgens auf Brötchen.

Gruß Jörg (Seit 5 1/2 Jahren nur Nachtschicht)


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch nicht schlecht ....
na ja - man gewöhnt sich sicher dran


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal Moin gerufen,trink hier noch meinen Kaffe und dann ab zum ollen Chris.
Wat ich mir freu.


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann grüß ihn nachhher mal schön und viel Erfolg wünsche ich euch .... |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (21. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal schnell ein schönes woende gewünscht!


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so - guten Morgen und schönen Sonntag an alle ! 
erstmal gleich nacher Nachtschicht hinhauen - dann lecker Plattfischies zum verspäteten Mittagessen zubereiten ...


----------



## Macker (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
da bin Ich mal gespannt ob Peter an der Elbe auch so Zuschlägt wie gestern auf der Blauort.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ines (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo bleibt der Bericht??


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So,ich versuche mich mal wieder einen Bericht zu scheiben,mal sehen ob das noch klappt.

Am Donnerstag hab ich mich doch noch durchringen können,um am Samstag mit Chris und Jörg und einem Stinker zum Platten angeln zu fahren.
Samstag morgen um kurz nach 3°° bin ich dann aufgestanden und erstmal DWD und Windfinder studiert,hier lagen die Vorhersagen weit auseinander.
DWD sagte 5-6 aus Südwest,Windfinder eine 3-4.Naja,mal sehen was da kommt.
Um 5°° hab ich dann Chris abgeholt und dann ab nach Laboe,denn der Kutter sollte ja schon um 6°° ablegen.Das ganze geraffel raus aus´m Auto und rauf auf´n Kutter.Den Rest das Bande begrüßt und der Kutter war schon am ablegen.
In der Förde brieste es doch noch ganz gut,so das ich dachte,das das mit dem DWD und den 1.5-2m Wellen gut hin kommen könnte.Eggi sagte auch in etwa den Wert von DWD,mir egeal,denn ich kann das ab.
Was sich aber dann auf offener See abspielte,was der Hammer


Nix mit Welle und so,eher Ententeich und so ging das den ganzen Tag lang weiter,bei gefühlten 16°C. Wir standen oftmals nur noch im Pullover.
Da das Wetter in den letzten tagen nicht so berauschend war,konnten die Wattwurmsucher nicht ganz di bestellten Mengen liefern,aber das sollte ncicht das Problem werden,denn wir haben genug Kneifer bekommen und hätten auch noch bei Eggi nachbekommen können.
Das Frühstück war wieder der Hammer,danke an die Crew,denn jetzt kann der Fang folgen.
Ca. 3Std. später sind wir an den Plattengründen angekommen,kurz vor Lolland.
Was dann folgte,hab ich lange nicht mehr erlebt,denn wir haben gleich in den ersten Driften zugeschlagen,wie blöd.Die Platten waren so gierig,das es oftmals eine OP wurde,den Haken zu entfernen.Es ging wirklich Schlag auf Schlag und mir hat es wirklich Spaß gemacht,Chris und Jörg vorzuführen,wie Platten gefangen werden.
Irgendwann war mir nicht mehr danach,mit dem "schweren Gerät" zu fischen,so das ich mal auf PPilker mit Seitenarm und Nachläufer umstellte.DDas hab ich dann mit einer 2m 80gr. Spinnrute in die Fluten befördert und es ging weiter.
Chris war schon etwas angepisst,denn es ging mit dem Fangen bei mir weiter.Was hat das Spaß gemacht.
So gegen 10°° gingen dann die Bisse zurück und als die Sonne tiefer stand,so gegen 14°° ging es wieder rund.
Im laufe das Tages,hab ich mein Mindesmaß raufgeschraubt,so um die 30,35cm,denn Fisch gab es mehr als genug.
Am Ende des Tages sah es dann so bei mir aus.





Am 20.12. bin ich wieder dabei,und das mit neuer Geheimwaffe!


----------



## Macker (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja genau so war das der gute Peter hat uns wirklich gezeigt was ne Harke ist.
Aber durch sein hochsetzen des Schonmasses ist die Klatsche nicht ganz so heftig ausgefallen.
Als wir nach der Tour Durchgezählt haben kam herraus
das er "Nur" 19 Platten im Eimer hat.
Ich Persönlich war fest davon Überzeugt das er über 30 hat,woran mann sieht das er wirklich Überragend gefangen hat.
War auf jeden Fall eine Super Tour und Ich freue mich auf die Tour am 20 wo es dann ja die neue Geheimwaffe für die Allgemeinheit gibt.
Aber da werde Ich dann versuchen mitzuhalten weil Ich kann ja schon am 19 Üben.
Das einzige was mir da jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen macht ist der
Glühwein den es abends gibt, das könnte dann doch ein Plus für Peter sein.
Oder der Plattfischpabst rächt sich an uns beiden, unser Horst ist ja leider nicht dabei.
Allerdings wird es auf dem Heck Runzeln.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau das war echt 'ne Klatsche, leider hat Geheimwaffe 1 (doppelhaken) dieses mal nicht den gewünschten erfolg gebracht, naja 12 gute Platten in meinem Eimer haben mich entpisst 
Nächstes mal gibbet the return of Plattfischterror :vik: ..versprochen ##

ein paar pics hab ich auch noch...
http://img256.*ih.us/img256/6791/21112009070.jpg

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/3816/21112009071.jpg

und noch ein kleines Gruppenfoto
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/1943/21112009072.jpg


----------



## Ines (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na,das hat sich ja gelohnt!!#6#6

(Was das wohl für 'ne Geheimwaffe ist?|kopfkrat)


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab grad bei meinen Eltern 6 Platten für drei Personen gebraten,alter,normal Esse ich Locker zwei Stück,aber eben hab ich grad nur 1 1/2 geschafft,da sieht man mal wieder,wie gut die im Fleisch stehen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klasse!

Petri Heil Leute!#6:m

Ich hab das hier an Land gezogen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2727935&postcount=12


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungs!

PetriHeil zu der geilen Tour #6


----------



## Ines (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk, unter "Schrott" hatte ich mir etwas anderes vorgestellt!|bigeyes|bigeyes

Welche Funktion erfüllt die Guiness-Dose?


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Dirk,jetzt bin ich wirklich neidisch.Deine Ruten und Rollen konnten das nicht,was du grad machst.
Ich bin wirklich viel Mopped gefahren,als letztes eine Honda VTR SP1,aber du bewegst dich grad weit abseits der Straße.Das ist sowas wie geil,ein so schönes Stück fahren zu dürfen und auch zu können.Pass blos auf,das du bei den alten Mopped´s die Bremsen pflegst,das ist deine Lebensversichrung!!! Denn schnell fahren,ist eh nicht angesagt,oder
Liz wird´s auch freuen!!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Welche Funktion erfüllt die Guiness-Dose?






Die Dose ist irgendein Ölabscheider...
Bin motortechnisch noch nicht so bewandert.
Muss erst noch in das Projekt hineinwachsen!

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Restsonntag.
Gehen jetzt in die Falle.
Das WE war hart!|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Oh Dirk,jetzt bin ich wirklich neidisch.Deine Ruten und Rollen konnten das nicht,was du grad machst.
> Ich bin wirklich viel Mopped gefahren,als letztes eine Honda VTR SP1,aber du bewegst dich grad weit abseits der Straße.Das ist sowas wie geil,ein so schönes Stück fahren zu dürfen und auch zu können.Pass blos auf,das du bei den alten Mopped´s die Bremsen pflegst,das ist deine Lebensversichrung!!! Denn schnell fahren,ist eh nicht angesagt,oder
> Liz wird´s auch freuen!!!!




Danke Peter!:m

Natürlich werde ich auf mich und die Lady gut aufpassen.
Rasen muss nicht mehr sein, das hatte ich zu meiner Anfangszeit mit der GSX-R genug...

Einfach nur noch schön entspannt durch die Gegend cruisen, so ist der Plan.
So ein netter Wochenendausflug, hoch an die Küste, zu guten Bekannten, ist dann immer mal drinn!

Und klar freut sich Liz auch.
An dem Moped hängen ja auch ne Menge Erinnerungen aus ihrer Jugendzeit.

Wartet mal, wenn ich morgen das Bild mit dem Kissen auf der Arbeit abscanne.
Ihr haut euch weg vor Lachen!


Jetzt aber "Gute Nacht"!|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da habt ihr ja ne tolle Tour gehabt ....
schöne Fotos ! #6


----------



## djoerni (23. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin!

Petri an die Plattenbande!

@dirk
schönes Teil! Pfleg sie gut


----------



## MINIBUBI (27. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Hallo Dirk "Schickes Moped"
Den Bremsscheiben nach hat das gute Stück schon länger nicht mee(h)r gefahren?
Nicht mit irgendwelchen Mechanischen Geräten die Scheiben vom Rost entfernen.Die werden Beim Bremsen wieder Blank.
Der Motor ist ein Zweizylinder Viertakter. Das Öl zur Schmierung von Kolben und Zylinder und der Gaswechselsteuerung( Ventile) ist unten im Motor 
Auf dem Foto ist zwischen Tank und Sitzbank ein Einfüllstutzen oder so? Ich kann leider die Funktion nicht erkennen?
Die Funktion der Guinnes Dose könnte zum Aufwärmen von Würstchen oder Ähnlichen sein.:m
Eine Original Funktion fürs Moped hat sie nicht.
Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Basteln.
und vor den ersten Start alles schön Sauber machen.
Denn Rost aus dem Tank im Vergaser und dann im Motor könnte echt teuer werden.
Gruß Norbert 

Ps: ich fahre eine Honda CB 400 T Bj. 1978


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo Dirk "Schickes Moped"
> Den Bremsscheiben nach hat das gute Stück schon länger nicht mee(h)r gefahren?
> Nicht mit irgendwelchen Mechanischen Geräten die Scheiben vom Rost entfernen.Die werden Beim Bremsen wieder Blank.
> ...


 

Moinsen!

Hi Norbert,

keine Angst, ich werde das Moped erst mal komplett zerlegen und alle verschlissenen Teile kommen neu.
Der Tank, Vergaser und der komplette Motor wird richtig gereinigt.
Der Öltank befindet sich allerdings im Rahmen und dafür ist auch der Einfüllstutzen...
Die Guinnes Dose ist als Auffangbehältnis angebracht.
Da kommen nämlich zwei Ölsschläuche vom Motor raus.
Wird aber auch geändert.
Allerdings kommt die Dose nachher wieder an ihren Platz!:q


Ist schon noch ein langer Weg, bis die Gute wieder fit ist.
Aber dann wird's wieder richtig geil!


Freitag waren Liz und ich bei Billy Talent.
War auch echt gut, bis auf die erste Vorband, die war nix.
Allerdings gibt's beim nächsten Konzert Sitzplätze.
Für Stehplätze sind meine Füße mittlerweile nicht mehr zu gebrauchen...|uhoh:

Allen ein angenehmes Restwochenende gewünscht!:m


----------



## djoerni (30. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin!

Allen eine Schnellrumgehwoche gewünscht!

Will einer von den Hamburgern oder Nahedranwohnern diese Woche irgendwann auf zanderjagd?


----------



## Ines (30. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wollen schon, Djoerni. #c
Vielleicht übernächste Woche! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dito!
Unter der Woche wird es wohl nur für die Weser reichen 
und am Wochenende steht die Pferd & Jagd auf dem Plan.


----------



## MINIBUBI (30. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Hy Dirk 
Ich sach ja die Dose für die Würstchen.
Viel Spass beim Basteln
Norbert


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*


MINIBUBI schrieb:



			...ja die Dose für die Würstchen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* 

*Wuästblincker son humbug, haun sie ab man *



Moin Jungs und Deerns
auch mal wieder hallo gesagt #h
gibt z.Zt. leider nix fischiges zu berichten, immer ackern :v


----------



## Macker (30. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris wie nichts Fischieges was is mit dem 20ten haste frei?
Ich brauch doch dringend jemanden der mir Morgens die Schultern Massiert damit der Muskelkater:c vom 19 rausgeht#6.
Entweder der vom Fische Pumpen :vik: oder rechts der vom abendlichen Glühweingelage.:q

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. November 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Jörg
werd' ich morgen abklären, heute war nicht so gute Stimmung  ich sag dir dann direkt bescheid #6

Massagen gibbet nur auf Rezept.


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
hab gestern mal die Zutaten für das Tunkerezept geordert.
Wird bei 4 Pers. ca. 15€ kosten p.P. und jeder bekommt ca. 600ml.
Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch gedanken machen,in was für behälter ich die Brühe abfülle.


----------



## djoerni (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@tunkenpeter

guck mal im modellbauladen. da gibts flaschen für modellbaubenzin. die funzen für die soße ganz gut


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Könnte mir wer wohl mal das Rezept für die Megatunke zukommen lassen?

Danke #6


----------



## djoerni (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn derjenige schon dabei ist, nehm ich das rezept auch...#6


----------



## Macker (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Sutje das hört sich doch Klasse an. Peter soll Ich dir Geld Überweisen oder legst du bis zum 20ten aus?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörn,
danke für den Tip,hab grad mal bei meinem Bruder gehamstert
Eine Flasche stand doch noch unbenutzt neben seinem Racer,allerdings ist mir die Öffnung
zu klein!

@Kai,
bekommst gleich mal eine PN

@Jörg,
machen wir am 20.12.
Wir können das auch mit den Watti´s verrechnen.


----------



## Macker (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo Peter so machen wir das. Ich bring dann auch gleich den obuluss von Horst mit.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach

@Jörg
Tunke ist unterwegs #6 aber mit dem 20ten wird das bei mir nix.

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönen guten Morgen an alle !!!! #h


----------



## HD4ever (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so, dann nun nochmal ein schönes Wochenende an alle ! 
holt mal ordentlich nen paar dicke Biester raus !!! :m


----------



## Macker (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris Schade das es bei dir nicht passt.
Super das die Tunke unterwegs ist,Ich werde versuchen dich würdig zuvertreten.
Nach der Tour werden Peter oder Ich hier bestimmt berichten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Chris hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen.
Is vieleicht auch ganz gut das du nicht mit kannst.
Gibt ja glaube Ich doch "nur" 2 Jahreskarten eine für Peter und die andere würde ich dann nehmen (So jetzt aber wech).

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> ...Ich werde versuchen dich würdig zuvertreten...


 
:m



Macker schrieb:


> ...Is vieleicht auch ganz gut das du nicht mit kannst.
> Gibt ja glaube Ich doch "nur" 2 Jahreskarten eine für Peter und die andere würde ich dann nehmen (So jetzt aber wech).
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
:c |motz: 

falls sich da kurzfristig was ändert, wäre da ja sicherlich noch ein schmaler Platz zu machen, oder?


----------



## Macker (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja klar wir haben ja auch schmale Kolegen die nicht soviel Platz wegnehmen. Also kriegen wir dich auch unter.
Ich habe mich heute im Kb für die Seho Tour angemeldet mal schauen was es da so gibt dann lerne Ich auch mal ein Paar Mftler kennen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Stühmper (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|kopfkrat...........mal sehn ob Du die MFT-Brut  noch toppen 

kannst...wenn Du genauso Humorlos wie MFT-Dirk bist...

dann gute Nacht...nääää mein Dirk :m

@MFT-Ralf

Langsam wirds schon eng.....mit freien Plätzen |uhoh:


Stühmper


----------



## djoerni (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin!

fahre morgen nach kösterrieth ein paar forellen zocken. hat jemand bock ne runde mitzuangeln?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach

konnte gerade in ner schnellen Stunden Wurmbaden, 2 nette Flache vom Mitkommen überzeugen 

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Macker (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ chris na denn Petri das Päckchen ist heute gekommen 
schönen Dank für deine Mühe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ines (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal ne Frage zum "Schinkenangeln"|supergri. Ich kann also am 14. März mitfahren. Soll ich mich bei der Blauort direkt anmelden, gibt es ein Stichwort?


----------



## Macker (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du brauchst dich bei Eggi garnicht anmelden du musst mir nur bescheid geben das du mit möchtest.
Ich schicke dir denn per Pn meine Bankverbindung wegen dem Fahrgeld.
Dann kannst du auch gleich sagen ob/wieviel Wattis du brauchst die besorge Ich dann.

Gruß Jörg
Ps Natürlich kannst du dich auch direkt bei Eggi melden oder Nachfragen der wird dir dann bestätigen das die Angelegenheit
auch Seriös ist.


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ps Natürlich kannst du dich auch direkt bei Eggi melden oder Nachfragen der wird dir dann bestätigen das die Angelegenheit
> auch Seriös ist.



Wie,seit wann das denn|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Macker (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wie,seit wann das denn|kopfkrat:m



Tja Peter darüber Sprechen wir am 20ten bis vor 2 Minuten Standest du auch nochan der Steuerbordseite des Hecks:m.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bevor Ich das vergesse Ich habe heute mit Eggi Telefoniert die haben sich heute richtig besackt mit Platten.
Im Januar hat er 2 Longtörns und zwar an 10 und 24.01 da Ich am 17 ja das erste Schinkenangeln habe werde Ich nur eine mitmachen.
Jemand Intresse mitzukommen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was is denn hier los alle im Weihnachtsstress?
Keiner mehr Zeit fürs Board, das glaube ich ja gar nicht#d.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## djoerni (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin! Wünsche allen Nr schnellrumgehwoche!


----------



## larsgerkens (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke joerni! wünsch ich ebenfalls, ab freitag endlich wieder in der heimat und an der küste  ...


----------



## djoerni (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich Gammel derweil einfach mal mit Grippe im bett rum...


----------



## Yupii (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jung, Du gibst Deinen Gespielinnen aber komische Namen


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

So Montag ist geschafft und ab Freitag ist Weihnachtsurlaub angesagt #6

@ Jörn 

Gute Besserung #6

@ Uwe

So eine Grippe ist schon eine "heiße" Sache :q


----------



## djoerni (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie sie heißen ist doch Hupe


----------



## Macker (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wie sie heißen ist doch Hupe



Genau hauptsache sie hat Hupen:m

Gruß und Gute Besserung Jörg


----------



## djoerni (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Männer!


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wie sie heißen ist doch Hupe


 
seit wann nennst du meine murmeln hupe #c werde dich noch mal erinnern wenn du die flöte spielst


----------



## Yupii (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach ja djoerni, gute Besserung alter Schlappsack:q

@ quappe 
so doll warste über das Flöte spielen von djoerni letztes Mal auch nicht begeistert.. die Fingerfertigkeit war ja ausreichend, aaaber mit dem Pusten klappte dat noch nicht richtig#d#d:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen gesacht!

Mann, hier ist ja ordentlich die Umgestaltehexe durch...
Ich weiß noch gar nicht, ob ich das soooo gut finde!


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch vor mir nen moin moin in die Runde !!!! |wavey:
ja - hast recht .... kann mich da momantan auch noch nicht so richtig mit anfreunden |kopfkrat

gestern ebdlich mein Boot wieder am Haken gehabt nachdem Sailbase mir nen schönen Rutenhalter aufs Dach geschraubt hat - jetzt kann ich endlich auch bald wieder Fangmeldungen posten :m 











jetzt geht es bald los die Tage .... :k


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Ne das Design kann so echt nicht bleiben... wird es hoffentlich auch nicht!

@ Jörg

Schöner Rutenhalter #6 Dann kann die Saison ja los gehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal wieder "Moinsen" gerufen.
Allen einen schönen Restfreitag gewünscht!:m

Ich will ja bald anfangen Pilker zu gießen.
Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine andere Adresse als Bleigussformen.de?


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

hakuma und gummitanke:m


----------



## knutemann (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit zusammen
@Dirk
Ich denke, dass Yupii als Pilkermassenvernichter:q sich auch noch zu Wort meldet. Aufgrund seines immensen Verbrauches gießt er die Teile schon länger selber.

Ab morgen früh läuft der Räucherofen für 2 Tage auf volle Pulle. Die lieben Kollegen und Nachbarn wollen ja was zum Spachteln auf dem Gabentisch haben Was bin ich froh, das ich mir jetzt so nenn ollen Gasbrenner geholt habe. Mit meiner alten Heizschlange würde ich den Ofen nie auf Temperatur bringen.


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da hst du recht knute. ansonsten musst du ihn mal fragen. Soviel Freizeit wie der alte Mann hat sonst kaum jemand. Der giesst dir die sonst bestimmt auch...|wavey::q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Willst Du Dir die Arbeit echt antun?
Wenn man nicht gerade ... heißt verheizt man doch gar nicht 
so viele Pilker als das sich das Gefummel überhaupt lohnt...

Da wäre es doch fast gescheiter eine MFT Sammelbestellung raus zu hauen
und mal einem Händler ein bisschen auf den Zahn zu fühlen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Kai!

Ich hab gehört das Gelbe Riff wäre sehr sehr hungrig...bzw. der Grund würde immer wieder nach den Pilkern schnappen!

Und da ich zum Selbstkostenpreis an Blei komme könnte sich der Aufwand doch lohnen!


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kais einwand ist da gar nicht so unbegründet. wenn man z.b. mal bei hakuma nach unbehandelten bzw. eventueller 2. Wahl fragen würde, kämst du wahrscheinlich günstiger. und da die Industrie ja anscheinend im moment die Spendierhosen an hat, wer weiß???:g


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann gut sein Dirk, ich weiß nun auch nicht was das Riff bzw die Wracks so am Tag vernichten. 

Jedoch bekommt man ja schon ganz gute Schwergewichte für 3-5€, 
bei einer Sammelbestellung bestimmt noch etwas günstiger.
https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/index.php/cat/c287_Pilker---Blinker.html

Für Norwegen und die Ostsee würde ich nicht das Bleischmelzen anfangen! Ich glaube dieses Jahr habe ich keine 5 Pilker versenkt...


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Jörn

na kennste den noch 
https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/p...p2261_Spezial-Herings-Pilker-gruen--gelb.html


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja den kenn ich noch! davon sollte man sich mal so 10 stück in die kiste schmeissen für schlechte zeiten. für die Ostsee ist der in 75 gramm bestimmt auch ne wucht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sehe ich auch so. Hab eh gerade meine Pilkerkiste ausgemistet 
und könnte ein bisschen Nachschub gebrauchen


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das müsste ich auch mal tun. hab da noch nen ganzen eimer voll hakuma und noname müll der bei ebay weg muss.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hakotzma... :v Haben die Teile in Norge abgeloost 
Nur noch geschlagen von diesen komischen Minikraken...


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt. habe einmal auf die vibrazock teile was gefangen. dann nie nich wieder. deswegen 321...


----------



## Yupii (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so, jetzt der alte Mann:

ich habe ne Spitzkopfpilker-Form von HAKUMA und zwei Formen für Bleiköpfe von Bleigussformen.de., wobei ich die Eintrittsöffnungen für das Blei noch etwas vergrößert habe, weil es anfangs Probleme trotz Erwärmen der Platten, mit dem gesamten Ausfüllen der Form gab. Mittlerweile erwärme ich die Platten (zusammengehalten mit zwei Schraubzwingen) auf einer Kochplatte und unter dem Topp mit dem Blei habe ich `nen Gasbrenner ( höhere Temperatur als die Kochplatte) zum Erhitzen.
@ knute
jetzt heisst das nicht mehr Pilkermassenvernichter, sondern NurnocheinenPilkerverlierer :q


----------



## Ines (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieviele Pilker mit welchem Gewicht nehmt ihr denn so mit zum Gelben Riff? An die Hängergefahr habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gedacht.|bigeyes
Pilker jenseits von 100g habe ich gar nicht so viele, vielleicht ein bis zwei 150-170/100-250, 1 x 300, 1 x 400g. Komme ich damit längs?
Oder wie kann man da fischen und die Hängergefahr vermeiden? Blei und Fischstücke am Haken am Seitenarm? Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?|kopfkrat
Viele Fragen. Aber ich will mich ja auch nicht undertackled auf hoher See wiederfinden...#c


----------



## Accu 31 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !
nach 1548 Seiten ist wohl alles gesagt, ich halte mich da raus !
Gruss Accu 31


----------



## Macker (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Accu 31 schrieb:


> Moin !
> nach 1548 Seiten ist wohl alles gesagt, ich halte mich da raus !
> Gruss Accu 31



Das mach mann soo viele Infos in einem Post sind auch schlecht zu verarbeiten.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin


----------



## djoerni (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri für die Plattenjäger Jörg und Peter, die räubern gerade in dk. Gewässern, mal sehen wann sich der erste Heimkehrer zu Wort meldet.

Bis dahin ein gutes Rest-WE |wavey:




Accu 31 schrieb:


> Moin !
> nach 1548 Seiten ist wohl alles gesagt, ich halte mich da raus !
> Gruss Accu 31


 
..selbst nach 1548 Seiten, kommt immer mal wieder ein bischen Spaß auf  :m danke Accu #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Wieviele Pilker mit welchem Gewicht nehmt ihr denn so mit zum Gelben Riff? An die Hängergefahr habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gedacht.|bigeyes
> Pilker jenseits von 100g habe ich gar nicht so viele, vielleicht ein bis zwei 150-170/100-250, 1 x 300, 1 x 400g. Komme ich damit längs?
> Oder wie kann man da fischen und die Hängergefahr vermeiden? Blei und Fischstücke am Haken am Seitenarm? Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?|kopfkrat
> Viele Fragen. Aber ich will mich ja auch nicht undertackled auf hoher See wiederfinden...#c




Moin!|wavey:

Ines, für's erste langt das wahrscheinlich sogar, was du da an Pilkern hast.
Und solltest du dann wirklich was abreißen, dann helfen wir dir aus...:m

Allen eine Schnellrumgehwoche gewünscht!
Bei mir Gott sei Dank nur noch bis Mittwoch.:vik:

Wird Zeit, dass das Jahr endlich zu Ende geht.
Einige haben hier den Accu scheinbar ziemlich leer!:q


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen an alle in die Runde ! |wavey:
auf zum Weihnachtsentspurt ...


----------



## djoerni (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers!
Man war das ein Sonntag! Immer noch heiser vom Freudentaumel gestern im Stdion...


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich war zwar nicht im Stadion, aber meine favorisierte Mannschaft hat auch mal wieder gewonnen...:vik:


----------



## Bertl (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit Jungs und Mädels,

bald ist es geschafft und ein paar (hoffentlich) erholsame Tage kommen auf uns zu.

Bin mal gespannt, ob mir das Christkindle ein paar Pilker an den Baum hängt ;-)


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
ihr habt gestern was verpasst!!!!!
Das war eine MS Nana Revival Tour,nur das es dieses mal auch noch geschneit hat,und es ca. -11°C  an Lufttemperatur hatte.
Naja,Wind getrotzt und trotzdem gekotzt zieht hier wieder mal!

Ich bin dann mit 6 Platten von Bord und einen Gutschein für eine Freifahrt,aber ich glaube,ich sollte Fahrten im Dezember sein lassen:g.


----------



## Macker (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
Ich war ja beide tage beim Weihnachtsspezial in Laboe.
Die 3 Veranstalter haben sich richtig in Zeug gelegt uns das Kälteste Wochenende des Jahres schön zu machen.
So Erster tag Kalt aber es war auszuhalten, morgens erstmal langes Gesicht im Angelladen weniger Würmer wie Bestellt aber 50 pro Person und 1kg Ringler bei bedarf pro Schiff.
Ok hat gereicht da in Dk das Watt Übergefroren war kammen von 10000 Wattis leider nur 2500 in Laboe an.
Ist eben dumm Gelaufen, aber für Sonntag sollte noch Nachschub organiesiert werden.
Allerdings konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen das es in der kurzen Zeit und bei dem Wetter noch klappen wird.
Also noch Schnell bei der Schwägerin angerufen arbeitet in Raisdorf bei dem Real neben Askari da gab das denn noch 250.
Leider das Stk 3ct teurer wie in Laboe aber Egal hauptsache Wattis am Sonntag sollten ja noch 8 leutz kommen und dann wollte ich schon genug Haben.
Also am !tag aufs heck gerödel fertig machen und dann Frühstück im Weihnachtlich hergerichteten Salon wie immer richtig lecker und reichlich.
Nach 3 Stunden Fahrt dann der Erste Stop und raus in die Kälte.
Die Ersten Platten liessen auch nicht lange auf sich Warten und so nach und nach fülten sich die Eimer.
Es war zwar Kalt aber mann konnte es aushalten der zeitweilige Schneefall nervte zwar aber es ist halt Winter.
bis zum Feierabend konnte ich 12 Schöne Platten Verhaften ca die selbe menge war mir aber aus den Händen gerutscht.
3 untermassige Dorschis schwimmen auch wieder.
Auf der Rückfahrt dann eine Tombola wo jeder Angler eine Tüte bekamm in jeder Tüte eine Freifahrt und ein Hohlmann und ne kleinigkeit zum Angeln, in Einer Tüte eine Jahres Freikarte.
Ich hatte eine Freifahrt und ne Vorfachmappe und den Hohlmann.
Abends sollte eigentlich ein Zelt vor dem Angelladen Stehen um noch Punsch zutrinken aufgrund der Kälte wurde aber gesagt am Sa. Abend Punsch auf der Blauort und am So. abend Punsch auf der Kehrheim.
Im hafen angekommen sagte Eggi denn wir machen schnell einmal Sauber und in 30min ist dann Punschtime im Salon.
Ruck Zuck roch es im hafen wie aufm Weihnachtsmarkt Birte hatte noch lecker Weihnachtsmandeln gemacht.
Also noch schön ein paar Punsch genossen und mit den besatzungen von der Blauort/ Kehrheim und dem Angelladen geschnakt von Seiten der Angler waren wir leider nur 3 leute.

Tag 2
Der Punsch war gut kein Kater.
******** is das Kalt, wattis geholt und aufs heck von unserer 10 Gruppe 8mann da aber was willst du tun.
Da durch natürlich Platz satt aufm heck, auf dem weg nach Lolland doch merklich mehr Seegang als am Vortag und Kälter viel Kälter.
Als wir anfingen zu angeln hatten wir1,3 meilen Drift später 1,7
ausserdem wurde es auch immer Kälter und windiger das Schiff vereiste immer Stärker.
Nach dem Mittagessen wurde das Angeln dann abgebrochen weil die Bedingungen mitlerweile nichtmehr tragbar waren.
Leider hatte ich nur eine Platte aber der abbruch ging in Ordnung.
Bei der Tombola war alles wie am Vortag allerdings waren diesmal auch 2 Ruten und div. Rollen in den Tüten aber auch wieder eine Freifahrt für jeden und eine Jahreskarte.
Diesmal hatte ich 1 Freifahrt 250m Dynema 2Naturköder systeme 1Wasabi in 70gr 1Pilkvorfach und ein Geschenkabo von Rute und Rolle.
Am abend als wir dann unser Gerödel im Auto verstaut hatten ist unsere Truppe nochmal an Bord um der Crew Schöne Festtage und einen Guten Rutsch zuwünschen.
Da sagte Eggi dann auch das es wohl besser gewesen wäre unter der deutschen Küste zu bleiben und das er in Zukunft bei solchen Bedingungen den weg nach Lolland nicht mehr macht.
Abschliesend kann ich nur Sagen das We war Klasse und Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder an beiden Tagen dabei.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feiner Bericht @ Jörg!
Danke dafür und ein dickes P.:m

Schön, dass ihr wenigstens zum Angeln kommt.
Wir würden auch soooo gern mal wieder, aber vor lauter Schafferei, Aufräumarbeiten zu Hause und chronischem Zeitmangel wird das leider nix!
Vielleicht wird nächstes Jahr besser???|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für den schicken Bericht #6
Bin auch wieder im Lande, mal sehen was vor Weihnachten noch so geht....


----------



## Ines (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöner Bericht, aber ich beneide euch nicht wirklich. Die Kälte hätte mich umgebracht! Toll aber die Geschenktüten mit den Freifahrttickets!


----------



## Macker (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ines ja kalt war das aber von der Sache her war das eine feine Geste von den Kuttern und dem Angelshop.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ladies & Gentleman,

wünsche Euch ein tolles Fest und dicke bunte Ei... ach ne das war ja Ostern!
Na dann wünsche ich Euch halt ne buschige Tanne und ruhige Feiertage


----------



## Macker (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorposter an und hoffe das der Weihnachtsmann euch die ein oder andere Lücke in euerem Angelkoffer auffüllt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir "Frohe Weihnachten" und einen "Guten Rutsch" ins Jahr 2010....#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Liebe Grüße

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von uns Vieren auch entspannte Festtage, ordentlich was unter der Tanne und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!:m


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen !
wünsche euch allen ein paar schöne und ruhige Weihnachtstage ....


----------



## Ines (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frohes Fest auch von mir!


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
Wünsche euch allen besinnlich Feiertage. laßt euch gut beschenken


----------



## Stühmper (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen an Euch #6 ,

wünsche Euch und dem Anhang nen' paar nette..*fette *Tage 

und was mach ich ? Wie immer : Der Hamburger Hafen 

schläft nicht....ich muß wühlen ! 

@macker

Feiner Bericht

Stühmper


----------



## nemles (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet alle ein schönes Fest.


Lizzymausi, alles Gute zum Geburtstag |jump:|birthday:


----------



## Stühmper (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen aus dem Hamburger Hafen :m

*Djoerni *......hat Burzeltach

Und da wollte ich doch mal dem Jungspund alles gute zum

Geburtstag wünschen #6

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


Stühmper


----------



## Yupii (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@KleinKöhlerKalle

Mein Kleiner:|birthday:|birthday: und alles Gute.


----------



## Bela B. (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,ich möchte gerne von Laboe aus zum Hochseeangeln fahren und habe dazu ein paar Fragen.

1. Wo,wie und um welche Uhrzeit kann ich Wattis zum angeln  bestellen ?    

2. Wie und womit wird zurzeit in Laboe gefangen ?

3. Hat jemand in letzter Zeit dort etwas auf Pilker oder    Gummifisch gefangen oder läuft es nur auf Wattwürmer. 

  Ich hoffe das jemand mir weiterhelfen kann.Danke.


                                      Gruß Bela B.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal wieder hallo gesagt in die Runde ! 
hoffe ihr hattet alle ein entspanntes schönes Weihnachtsfest #h


----------



## knutemann (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin geplärrt#h
For all
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173731

aber djoerni, denne hier auch noch einmal|birthday:


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ohh ..... na dann mal auch nen* BESCHEID *von mir !!! :m

|schild-g​


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend

erst nochmal auf diesem wege alles gute Lisa  |schild-g

und das selbe natürlich auch für Joern #6 |schild-g 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Bela B. schrieb:


> Hallo,ich möchte gerne von Laboe aus zum Hochseeangeln fahren und habe dazu ein paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Wo,wie und um welche Uhrzeit kann ich Wattis zum angeln bestellen ?
> 
> ...


 
Wattis kannst du im Förde-Angelshop bestellen Klick mich

Gefangen werden z.Zt. überwiegend Plattfische auf Wattwurm


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörn!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! #6
Hab das heute morgen irgendwie nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt, sry dafür...


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörn!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! #6
Hab das heute morgen irgendwie nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt, sry dafür...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

djoerni

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

|schild-g:#2:#v|birthday:#g|schild-g

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Macker (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Bela b Wie von Chris schon geschrieben Wattis über den Förde-Angel-Shop Dorsch is nicht wirklich da.
Mein Tip wäre im Januar am 10 oder24 der Longtörn auf der Blauort oder Kehrheim kostet 50€ aber inkl Verpflegung und 12 Std, auf See.
Ich bin am 10 auf der Blauort vlt Sieht man sich ja.

Gruß Jörg
PS beim Angelshop lange Klingeln lassen die haben eine Rufumleitung drin.
Die Longtörns sind von 6 - 18 Uhr


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen "GUTEN RUTSCH" in's "NEUE (Angel)JAHR"

#6#g|laola::z#v:vik::#2:#g|smlove2:


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wünsche ich euch auch! Stehen gerade an der Elbe und versuchen nen sylvesterzander zu fangen! Bannig windig und kalt hier...


----------



## nemles (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Mädels** und **Jun**gs **!!! Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue*
|laola:|jump:|laola:


Wir sehen uns am Wasser#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch #6

Jetzt gleich gibt es erstmal ein bisschen Brataal/Rührei/Knobi/Schwarzbrot und nachher gehts zur Sylvesterparty! Na denn man *prost* :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ja, hier was für die Eingeschneiten 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gEzYJuATRs


----------



## MFT Sutje (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsche euch auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und bessert euch nicht,bleibt wie ihr seit.


----------



## Bela B. (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @ Bela b Wie von Chris schon geschrieben Wattis über den Förde-Angel-Shop Dorsch is nicht wirklich da.
> Mein Tip wäre im Januar am 10 oder24 der Longtörn auf der Blauort oder Kehrheim kostet 50€ aber inkl Verpflegung und 12 Std, auf See.
> Ich bin am 10 auf der Blauort vlt Sieht man sich ja.
> 
> ...


 


Danke für eure Antworten, Jörg am 10.01.2010 bin ich leider noch nicht in Laboe.Aber man sieht sich vielleicht später einmal.

Ich war mal auf der Net-Seite von der MS Kehrheim II,dort werden verschiedene super Ausfahrten zusammen mit der MS Blauort angeboten.


http://www.kehrheim2.de/aktuelles.htm


Ich wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch
ins Jahr 2010 #6


                                      Petri Heil   Bela B.


----------



## MFT Sutje (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@bela,

wenn du nach Laboe fährst bestell dir die Würmer rechtzeitig!
Ich war vorgestern los,haben vom Verein das Heck gehabt und nicht eine einzigen Wurm,weil der Shop oder Eggi die Bestellung vermasselt haben.
Es waren für ca.80 Angler nur 1000 Würmer da.
Wir haben dann noch nen Eimer Gulp bekommen,konntest die Dinger aber knicken.
Naja,dann haben wir halt gepilkt,war aber eher suboptimal,bei einer Platten Tour.
Was war ich froh,das ich einen Gutschein hatte und nicht fahren musste,denn ich hab mich am Grog vergriffen.
Abends bin ich dann mit 10 Wittels und einem 50er Dorsch im Hafen angekommen.
Die Leute,die Wattis hatten,haben gut gefangen,also mein Fazit.Lass das Pilken sein und nimm Würmer,bringt immer Fisch!


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*





 Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr *



​


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers |wavey:

Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüße #6

@ Jörn alles liebe und gute nachträglich |birthday:


Wir wünschen euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr, lasst es ordentlich knallen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glll Glll Glll....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Flohes Neues Jahl @ all Meelesanglels!:m

Laßt euch reich beschenken und dicke, schwere Eier unterm Baum!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönen guten Morgen an den WW-Chinesen............

Das mit den Geschenken ist aber schon 8 Tage her..:q:q:q:q

Habe versucht, Strausseneier zu transplantieren, hat aber nicht geklappt...:q:q:q:q:q


Ein frohes neues Jahr


Ralf
#h#h#v|jump::#2:#g|smlove2:|laola:


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,
ich wünsche allen einen guten Start ins Arbeitsjahr 2010


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr an alle Sklaven der Arbeit, die genau wie ich und Peter schon wieder vor dem Pflug stehen müssen ...

... natürlich auch an alle Anderen, die noch ein bissel vorm warmen Ofen liegen bleiben können und dürfen!:m:m:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr an alle Sklaven der Arbeit, die genau wie ich und Peter schon wieder vor dem Pflug stehen müssen ...




Moin Dirk, Moin all,

stehen alleine reicht nicht, sonst kommt die Peitsche..

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guten Morgen und nochmal frohes neues an euch alle !!! :m


----------



## djoerni (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frohe neues an alle!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Frohe neues an alle!!!


 
mal mit angeschlossen


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallöle!:m


Unser Rollenschrank hat Zuwachs bekommen...:vik::vik::vik:


Solche Montage sind richtig geil!!!:q:z


Bilder kommen morgen.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man .. das war heute ja nix mit ner Ausfahrt |uhoh:
nur Eis und Schnee in Grossenbrode


----------



## djoerni (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gerade für den 14.02. Lachstrolling auf Rügen gebucht|laola:


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na sauber, erst Kanaren und danach Lachstrolling! Du kannst es gut haben


----------



## djoerni (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich muss "leider" mit nem kunden zum trolling... kann ich nix für. worüber ich mich jetzt mehr freuen soll, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und unsereins muss in der Weser Köfis stippen


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Gerade für den 14.02. Lachstrolling auf Rügen gebucht|laola:




drück dir die Daumen das das Wetter dann stimmt !


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schönes Ding @ Jörn!:q

So ein Lax-Trolling steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste...

Hier die Bilder von unseren beiden neuen Röllchen:

[URL=http://img509.*ih.us/i/p1010731t.jpg/]http://img509.*ih.us/img509/8112/p1010731t.jpg[/URL]

http://img137.*ih.us/i/p1010714u.jpg/http://img253.*ih.us/img253/9264/p1010715.jpg

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/6613/p1010719g.jpg


Damit lässt sich bestimmt auch ganz gut Trollen!


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Damit lässt sich bestimmt auch ganz gut Trollen!



Proll:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Proll:c




Schön, dass du dich auch mit mir freust, Peter!|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja nee is klar dirk! ist die lila rolle für dich?  glückwunsch zu den traumrollen!

@jörg
danke! das hoffe ich auch. haben nen 10 jährigen mit an bord. wäre schade wenn er nicht viel davon mitbekommt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöne Babys Dirk! #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schön, dass du dich auch mit mir freust, Peter!|rolleyes



Bleibt mir ja nichts anderes,oder#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sind ja echt schicke Teilchen......
Hattest Du die richtigen Lottozahlen....|supergri|supergri



Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Sind ja echt schicke Teilchen......
> Hattest Du die richtigen Lottozahlen....|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> ...




N'Abend Ralf!

Nein, Lottospielen lass ich sein.
Und von dem gesparten Lottogeld kauf ich mir dann Rollen.

Manchmal muss man sich auch mal was gönnen...
















Außerdem haben wir durch nen mehr als glücklichen Zufall direkt bei Avet einkaufen können.
Manchmal bringt es Vorteile, wenn man eine Amerikanerin in der Familie hat!:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Ich wüsste da eine Einsatzmöglichkeit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mnGaSrZmM0&feature=channel


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mnGaSrZmM0&feature=channel



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Genau da wo der Typ fischt muss ich auch hin!!!


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> Ich wüsste da eine Einsatzmöglichkeit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mnGaSrZmM0&feature=channel




verdammt ....
son JOb will ich auch !!!! |bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Was meint Ihr wo ich am 11.03 hin fliegen


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Was meint Ihr wo ich am 11.03 hin fliegen




Gib mal bitte die Adresse rüber, ich glaube die Urlaubsplanung für nächstes Jahr ist somit abgeschlossen...|supergri


----------



## djoerni (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja, noch mehr salz in die wunde...#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gib mal bitte die Adresse rüber, ich glaube die Urlaubsplanung für nächstes Jahr ist somit abgeschlossen...|supergri



Gerne, http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...851,-81.977234&spn=0.220219,0.308647&t=h&z=12


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gerne, http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...851,-81.977234&spn=0.220219,0.308647&t=h&z=12




Brrr und uarghs!

Das Wasser sieht also wirklich aus wie flüssiger Stuhl!

Hoffentlich riecht das da nicht auch so?

Aber Liz will ja eh in den nächsten Jahren mal in die Staaten.
Mit Aussicht auf so einen Drill komm ich dann auch mit!
Wäscheklammer auf die Nase und ab geht das...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Willst Du Dich damit waschen oder Fische fangen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLd270WzUaE


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Willst Du Dich damit waschen oder Fische fangen?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLd270WzUaE




Ja, du hast natürlich Recht!

Der Drill ist bestimmt der Hammer.
Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!


Aber was mich noch viel viel mehr reizt ist dies hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ltwrOqcDw


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oh ja! 

Bin echt gespannt wie das da so abgeht! 
Hab knappe drei Wochen Zeit dafür die Keys 
unsicher zu machen... schaun ma mal


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was da bestimmt auch gut geht ist mit nem Popper schleppen...

Und da ein Boot auszuleihen sollte auch nicht das Problem sein!

Denk auf jeden Fall dran eine gute Knipse mitzunehmen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Boote bekommt man fürn Appel und n Ei, bzw glaube ich das unsere Family da sogar was im Bestand hat...


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, das ist doch einwandfrei!#6

Es bringt richtig Vorteile, wenn man Verwandtschaft in Übersee hat...


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all!

Mann, was hab ich mir mal wieder eine Erkältung aufgesackt...#d
Und das auch noch vor dem Wochenende.#q#q#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ KptSofa

Dann mal gute Besserung #6


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist doch ganz hervorragend dirk! dann kannst du ja an den avets rumspielen
Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ KptSofa
> 
> Dann mal gute Besserung #6




Danke Kai!

Aber "Sofa" ist leider nicht.
Sitze im Büro und hab Arbeit vor mir liegen, die bis Freitag fertig werden muss...


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh Schiete, na dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen...


----------



## gotosc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer !

@Kai   Ist die Heilbutt-CD angekommen ?  ##


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Christian!

Als ich heute Mittag zu hause war *Heiilbuut* noch nicht da


----------



## gotosc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#q    Ist gestern morgen raus. Dann hast se morgen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Heiiilbuuuut*#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

PS: Jörn hat die Bilder CD auch schon, ich denke Ihr macht 
das dann auch dem kleinen Dienstweg hmm... :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ey ihr Banausen!

Ich will die Bilder auch sehen!!!


----------



## gotosc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was´n Fest:z   Da werden wir uns ne schöne Stunde von machen und zwischendurch das schöne Wort rufen |jump:   HEILBUTT  !!!!!


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bescheid!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Die kennst Du, sind die Norwegenbilder die ich hier eingestellt habe.
Naja und ein paar "nicht für die Öffentlichkeit"


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo mei, seh I aus wie die gottverdammte Öffentlichkeit???#h

Ich will die guten Bilder sehen!!!


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die müssen wir erstmal selber sichten können ja mal nen bilder/dvd abend machen. dann kriegst du sie zu sehen#h


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dirk, wenn da Bilder von djoerni dabei sein sollten, wirst Du die nicht wirklich sehen wollen (z.B. gestrandeter Wal:v)


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das mit dem Bilderabend hört sich gut an!

Ihr wolltet doch sowieso mal vorbeikommen...:m


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na endlich kommt mal die einladung 
müssen wir wirklich mal machen dieses frühjahr. was gibts bei euch in der ecke denn zu angeln?


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn dann bitte ab dem 15.06. da bin ich eh für ein halbes Jahr bei Euch auf der Ecke


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> na endlich kommt mal die einladung
> müssen wir wirklich mal machen dieses frühjahr. was gibts bei euch in der ecke denn zu *nageln*?



nee,nee nix anderes im Kopp


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach scheixx flinke finger!
also dirk, was gibts bei euch zu *ANGELN*????


----------



## gotosc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich will dann auch mit !!!!!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zum Nageln oder Angeln?


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meinetwegen gerne chrischan! das wird ein fest|laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dirk, wenn da Bilder von djoerni dabei sein sollten, wirst Du die nicht wirklich sehen wollen (z.B. gestrandeter Wal:v)




Ich kenn doch unser aller Jörn!
Sein Body schreckt mich nicht sonderlich...


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn der schon nicht, was dann?:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ab Juni ist der Raubfisch wieder auf!
Da könnten wir schon mal losziehen...

Aber ich glaub eher, dass ein WE mit Grillen, Flaschenbier und relativ wenig Angeln dabei raus kommen wird.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wenn der schon nicht, was dann?:q




Weißt doch, bin furchtlos und erlebnisorientiert!!!:vik:


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

saubär!
mach mal ne planung auf dirk!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muß erst mal gucken wann wir mit den Kids die Kuttertour in NL machen, wann ACDC Festival in Stuttgart und wann Green Day in Mainz ist...

Davon war glaube Einiges im Juni!|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kuttertour in NL? Auf Makrele oder auf die Wracks?


----------



## gotosc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich nagel nicht mehr :g   Verschwendete Energie   I WILL FISCHEN !!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> kuttertour in NL? Auf Makrele oder auf die Wracks?




Beides, guckst du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=172749

Hoffentlich geht was, damit die Kurzen ordentlich Feuer fangen!!!


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chrischan
das petz ich maike

@dirk
das wird schon! im juni sollten die ersten makos ja schon da sein. und wölfe ja auch an den wracks!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @chrischan
> das petz ich maike



Sei vorsichtig Digger, nicht dass *DU* dann die ganze Arbeit machen musst, während Chrischan angelt...|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sowas tut man unter freunden nicht:g nicht mal zum gefallen des freundes!|wavey:


----------



## gotosc (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q  Schön dass Ihr beide Euch da schon Gedanken drum macht :q   Die ehelichen Pflichten werd ich wohl nicht immer verneinen könne |evil:     Schweinkram.


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

recht so chrischan! gib alles


----------



## djoerni (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Männers ich meld mich ab zum Biathlonweltcup nach Oberhof! Schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal viel Spaß!

Trink einen Glühwein für uns mit...


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Männers ich meld mich ab zum Biathlonweltcup nach Oberhof! Schönes Wochenende!!!




Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass:m
Oberhof ist klasse,hab da ne Bekante in Friedrichroda und hab auf der Piste unterhalb der Sprungschanze meine ersten Versuche mit Bigfoot´s gemacht,einfach geil die Dinger,ist wie Eishockey.

@Dirk,
gute Besserung,kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken,wegen der Avet!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Heiiilbutt* Chrischan!

Video ist da, Top Teil #6


----------



## Macker (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja der Longtörn von Sontag ist vom Winde verweht.
Ich habe jetzt auf den 24.01 Umgebucht is auch ein Longtörn, irgendjemand Zeit und Lust?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass:m
> Oberhof ist klasse,hab da ne Bekante in Friedrichroda und hab auf der Piste unterhalb der Sprungschanze meine ersten Versuche mit Bigfoot´s gemacht,einfach geil die Dinger,ist wie Eishockey.
> 
> *Bigfoots sind richtig klasse!
> ...



Danke Großer, heut is schon wieder besser!!!
Wenn morgen der dicke Schnee kommt, bin ich wohl wieder komplett fit.
Einer muss ja den Hof wieder frei scheppen!|rolleyes

Wieso pn'en???
Wegen dem "Avet-Proll"?

Schwamm drüber!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hECy94TWGLk


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Danke Großer, heut is schon wieder besser!!!
> Wenn morgen der dicke Schnee kommt, bin ich wohl wieder komplett fit.
> Einer muss ja den Hof wieder frei scheppen!|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Quatsch,deswegen doch nicht!
Ich bin Nordmann,ich komm damit klar!
Hab dir eben mal ne PN geschickt.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen an alle !
laßt eich das Wochenende nicht wegpusten .... #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

Hat einer von Euch schon die DVD Heilbuttfieber 2 ?

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Ines (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nein danke, ich habe kein Fieber, weder Heilbutt noch Sonstiges - bin froh dass ich gesund bin!!!:q


----------



## djoerni (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö. aber wenn du sie hast, kannste ja mal bescheid sagen


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Beides, guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=172749
> 
> Hoffentlich geht was, damit die Kurzen ordentlich Feuer fangen!!!




Hallo Dirk und Liz ,

Ich bin auch  mit dem kurzen dabei:vik: kann euch doch nicht alleine lassen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> nö. aber wenn du sie hast, kannste ja mal bescheid sagen



Ich wollte gerade den Klingelbeutel umgehen lassen


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin in die Runde!
Wünsche Euch einen Schnee und Unfallfreien Tag #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk und Liz ,
> 
> Ich bin auch  mit dem kurzen dabei:vik: kann euch doch nicht alleine lassen.




Moinsen!

Auch schnell mal Allen einen unstressigen Schnellrumgehtag gewünscht.:m


Günni, das ist ja mal superklasse, dass du mit deinem Sohnemann auch mitkommst.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Nachwuchs so macht!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na gut, wenn Ihr keine Filme habt dann hau ich mal ein paar von unserem Norwegentrip raus 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7238907/Pollak_im_Flachwasser

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7238776/Seelachsdrill_Joerni_in_Action

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7234260/Dorsch_am_leichten_Geraet

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7233694/Hardcore_Seelachsdrill


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Günni, das ist ja mal superklasse, dass du mit deinem Sohnemann auch mitkommst.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Nachwuchs so macht!




  Hab meinen ja schon 2 mal mit auf der Karoline dabei gehabt.
Doch leider hat er dort keinen Erfolg |kopfkrat

Hauptsache gutes Wetter und alle haben Spaß. #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn Ihr keine Filme habt dann hau ich mal ein paar von unserem Norwegentrip raus
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7238907/Pollak_im_Flachwasser
> 
> ...





Schöne Filmchen Jungs!#6

2011 werden wir auch wieder ins gelobte Land fahren.
Dann auch eher Mittelnorge.
Vielleicht machen wir da ja ne große Gruppentour draus...


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach t´samm!

@ TorskNI- Feine Videos haste da!

Fischpornos ohne Knarrengeräusche von Multis und ohne Gemafreier Musik sind immer Willkommen.


...wird Zeit daß es wieder hoch geht!
Scheixx Fernweh!

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Namensvetter & Dirk!
Sind aber nur Bruchstücke vom Ganzen, das wir uns ja hoffentlich 
im Sommer in der Casa de la Westerwald reinziehen werden...

@ Dirk

Da werden Deine Avets aber Langeweile bekommen, hast 
Du mal drauf geachtet was wir da so gefischt haben? :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Danke Namensvetter & Dirk!
> Sind aber nur Bruchstücke vom Ganzen, das wir uns ja hoffentlich
> im Sommer in der Casa de la Westerwald reinziehen werden...
> 
> ...




Keine Angst Kai, ich will schon irgendwo hin, wo die Babys auch Arbeit bekommen...

Nur Light Tacklen ist auch auf Dauer langweilig!

Ich will auch auf jeden Fall ins Tiefe um Leng, Lumb und den Jungs mit dem fiesen Gebiss nachstellen.
Dann sind da noch diese kleinen roten Leckerlies mit den Stacheln auf dem Rücken, davon will ich auch ein paar Filets mitnehmen.:q

Die Gegend zwischen Bergen und dem Nordfjord ist mit dem Auto relativ gut erreichbar.
Und meine Zielfische wird's da höchstwahrscheinlich auch geben.

Der olle Peter hat mir auch schon paar vielversprechende Links geschickt, dann ist da noch Major Tom, der sich in Mittelnorge gut auskennt und nen angelverrückten Sohn hat.
Und der Dorschbremser aus Ri weiß bestimmt auch ein paar nette Stellen!

Ich werd jetzt das Jahr über die Fühler ausstrecken und dann schauen wir mal, ob wir den idealen Platz finden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Na dann halte mir mal ein Platz und Deine AHK frei


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!!!

@ Namenvetter: AHK+ Sitzplatz? Willste Deine Einbauküche mitnehmen?

@ Dirk: Hat das Honigbällchen schon mit Dir/Euch palavert? Der hat da was Feines in Vorbereitung!

Tante Edith:--- Wie schauts mit der Maiplanung aus; Ist mir da was entgangen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> Na dann halte mir mal ein Platz und Deine AHK frei



Ui, willst du wirklich mit Boot da hoch turnen?|bigeyes
Das lohnt doch nicht wirklich!#c

Dachte eher daran mit mehreren Autos im Konvoi zu fahren und dann so ne kleine Ferienanlagen in Beschlag zu nehmen.
Wo dann vier oder fünf Boote dazu gehören und wir zwei Wochen ne lockere Zeit verbringen...
Wir wollen ja auch die Kinder mitnehmen, die sind ebenfalls heiß auf Norge und Boot fahren!:q

@ Rintelkai,

nein, der H-P hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Der krumme Hund!

Die Planung für Mai steht!
Am 27ten treffen wir uns abends im Hafen von Hvide Sande und entern den Kahn.
Dann geht's nachts raus Richtung Riff.
Donnerstag dann Wrackfischen auf Leng, Großdorsch und Köhler. Freitag nochmal Dorschstippen im etwas Flacheren...:vik::vik::vik:
Nachmittags gehts dann zurück in den Hafen.

Bist fest eingeplant!
Könntest sogar noch nen Kumpel mitbringen.

Ich werde aber Anfang nächsten Monat nen Trööt dazu eröffnen.
Da können wir dann alles Weitere besabbeln!


----------



## djoerni (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin!

@dirk
mit den roten stachlern konnten wir uns quasi totschmeissen

platztechnisch nehm ich auch schonmal einen in dem schwatten bus|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dirk, wie vollgepackt seit ihr denn bei der emmatour?


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> @dirk
> mit den roten stachlern konnten wir uns quasi totschmeissen
> ...



Der Platz im Bus ist leider begrenzt!
Unsere Jungs fahren doch auch mit...
Aber da wir wahrscheinlich unsern Anhänger hinten dran haben werden, können wir so alles an Gerödel mitnehmen und ihr braucht nur das Nötigste in eure Autos packen.:m

Das mit den roten Stacheltieren hört sich echt gut an!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> dirk, wie vollgepackt seit ihr denn bei der emmatour?




Da hätten wir noch ein Plätzchen frei!
Bisher nehmen wir nur den ollen Kai aus Bremen mit.:q


----------



## djoerni (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du bekommst antwort, sobald ich meine neuen vorlesungstermine habe! wann war das noch gleich und wat sollte die fahrt kosten?


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Ja warum den nicht, die Hütte ist groß genug so das man
 z.B. das ganze Geraffel da drin transportieren kann.

Ist halt wie ein Anhänger nur mit Motor dran


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...wenn die Planung konkreter wird, beschnacken wir dat.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich eh meinen Wagen mitnehmen....da wäre auch noch Platz vorhanden.


@Dirk- H-P will da was nettes in dem von Dir bevorzugten Gebiet (Sotra) organisieren.
Gib ihm mal einen in die Rippen, daß er Dir mal ein wenig Input gibt!|bla:


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir werden das schon schaukeln 
Ab 2012 hab ich es eh nur noch gute 50KM bis Kiel also enspannt sich die Anhängerreise eh etwas. Aber die Karre wollte ich allein schon wegen der Trollingmöglichkeit (Lachs?!) mal mit da hoch nehmen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wann war das noch gleich und wat sollte die fahrt kosten?




Treffen Mittwoch, 27ter Mai, gegen 22Uhr im Hafen.
Donnerstag und Freitag auf See.
Freitag spätabends wieder im Hafen.
Dann übernachten wir da am Hafen in ner Unterkunft, die uns der Skipper organisiert hat.
Und Samstag geht's ausgeschlafen wieder in die Heimat!

So sieht die Planung in Kurzschrift aus.

*Kosten:* 300€ für die Ausfahrt + 25€/Person für die Übernachtung im Hafen.
Verpflegung müssen wir uns selbst mitbringen.
Aber sowas kann ja aus Bremsklötzen, Kartoffel- oder Nudelsalat und so Sachen bestehen.
Als Getränke ein paar 5L Dosen Pivo, ne Kiste Antialkoholisches und was zum dazumischen.
Ist ja ne Kuttertour und keine Luxuskreuzfahrt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> ...wenn die Planung konkreter wird, beschnacken wir dat.
> 
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich eh meinen Wagen mitnehmen....da wäre auch noch Platz vorhanden.
> 
> ...




Na, dann will ich den ollen Ferkelfahnder mal antickern!


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wir werden das schon schaukeln
> Ab 2012 hab ich es eh nur noch gute 50KM bis Kiel also enspannt sich die Anhängerreise eh etwas. Aber die Karre wollte ich allein schon wegen der Trollingmöglichkeit (Lachs?!) mal mit da hoch nehmen.




|kopfkrat Äh, ist doch Latte wo du in D wohnst!?!#c

Selbst wenn du in Kiel direkt am Fähranleger deine Behausung hast, zahlst du den vollen Preis für dein Anhängsel...


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk- Vergiss nicht.....

wer die Anreise schuldhaft verlängert oder verzögert (z.B. durch Mitnahme eines Anhängers) ist für die gesamte Fahrt zuständig für;

Die Bespaßung der Kinder (inkl. Kasperletheater, Grimassenschneiden und Gesang)

Kaffee kochen inkl. Bedienung von Fahrer und Beifahrer

sowie Rücken- und Fußmassagen für alle Mtreisenden

....die Liste kann und wird je nach Gutdünken und Phantasie des Fahrers erweitert:m







...lasst uns erstmal Dänemark unsicher machen :k


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ja wer Euch hat....


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

....nach dem Motto: "Jetzt bringt der Doofkopp den Dirk noch auf dumme Ideen!"


Ich mache mich wohl gerade unbeliebt!?! :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> @Dirk- Vergiss nicht.....
> 
> wer die Anreise schuldhaft verlängert oder verzögert (z.B. durch Mitnahme eines Anhängers) ist für die gesamte Fahrt zuständig für;
> 
> ...



*Yes!!!
Ick freu mir schon nen Ast!:q
* 


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ja ja wer Euch hat....




... der hat nix zu lachen!#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Namensvetter

Ist schon okay, wenn

- du Kaffee machst
- die Kids bespaßt
usw.....



:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk

Ausreichend Phantasie scheinst Du ja zu haben......


Ich geh mal davon aus, daß Dir bis zum Tourstart mindestens noch zwei Dutzend "Aufgaben/ Plagen" für den Delinquenten einfallen werden.



@Kai- ...sieh bloß zu, daß Du Dirk bei den kommenden Treffen derart abfüllst, daß bei ihm das Kurzzeitgedächtniss aussetzt........Nur so kommste jetzt da wieder raus!!!




|motz:Mann- was hab ich da jetzt schon wieder in Gang gesetzt!? Schnellduckundrennwech


----------



## Macker (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
So morgen geht das denn ja mit der Ersten Schinkentour los, nachdem der Longtörn letztes we ja vom Winde verweht wurde.
Kann ich es jetzt kaum noch aushalten Ich muss an die See und Platten ärgern.
Vom wetter her sieht es glaub ich ganz gut aus Südost um 4
und trocken.
Jetzt müssen nur noch die Fischlies mitspielen mal schauen vlt ist ja auch mal wieder ein Dorsch zum Landgang zu Überreden.
Ich werde morgen mal berichten wie sich unsere Truppe geschlagen hat.

Gruß Jörg
Nächste schinkenangeln
21.02
14.03


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> |motz:Mann- was hab ich da jetzt schon wieder in Gang gesetzt!? Schnellduckundrennwech



Auf jeden Fall etwas was für Dich so enden könnte 
http://view.stern.de/de/picture/148...ifen-na-Wasser-geschluckt-Schwarz-510x510.jpg


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einverstanden- Ich bring nen Neoprenshorty mit!
Ist aber kein schöner Anblick!|scardie:


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Keine Bange, wir trimmen den Mixer einfach etwas höher und machen eine schöne Fontäne


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich meinte eingentlich daß es für Euch kein schöner Anblick wäre, wenn ich im Anschluss dieses Wellenrittes mich über je eine Flasche Tullamore und Bushmills hermache und ihr das nachsehen habt! :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Aber mal ehrlich, wenn wir letzten Sommer die Karre dabei 
gehabt hätte wäre ich bestimmt mal ne Runde Wasserski gefahren.

Mit Neo hätte das auch ohne Prinzessinmetamorphose gut geklappt 

Edit:

Hab gerade mal nachgesehen 13.6° Oberfläche, hui das muss aber ein dicker Neo sein :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso Prinzessinmetamorphose?
Ich denk gar nicht daran ´nen Wasserstart zu machen!
Sprungstart- Mono!
Organisier ´nen Joghurtbecher mit Quirl und ich bin für jeden Schei. zu haben !


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe da muss aber ein erwachsener Motor ran!

Die 15PS Schleuder die wir letzten Jahr hatten wäre wohl 
an unser beiden Fülle verzweifelt


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hinter nem 15er Wasserski?- Hat bei mir vor 18 Jahren und etwa 40 Kilo weniger funktioniert! 
Heutzutage würd das mal gerade fürn Einlauf reichen


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Heutzutage würd das mal gerade fürn Einlauf reichen




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Och Kai, jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt den ganzen Sonntag das Bild nicht mehr aus dem Schädel!!!|rolleyes

Eigentlich sollte ich das melden.

Bäh!!! Schei_ss_ Kopfkino!!!



Ach so, Moinsen erst mal!#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gönn Dir ´n Goldwasser 
Hab heut auch schon genascht.

Auch moinsen!!


----------



## djoerni (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och männers! Nich so früh am morgen
morgen geht's zum eisangeln!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> morgen geht's zum eisangeln!!!



Dat wird wohl nichts 
Also ab an die Barsche #6


----------



## Macker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin bin wieder von meiner Ersten Kuttertour 2010 zurück.
2009 hörte ja schon bescheiden auf aber der Anfang von2010 kann das noch toppen.
Die jungs von Windfinder haben richtig falsch gelegen aus der So4 ist ne sportliche6 aus ost :vgeworden. Heute morgen 0,9 Drift heute Mittag1,5 tja so schnell waren die Platten denn ja doch nicht, weil der Bug leer war habe ich denn ab 11 Uhr die Pilker gewässert.
Wir waren 20 Angler 8maßiege Dorsche und 11 Platten hoch waren 3 Dorsche.
Positiv war das es nicht so kalt wie bei der Weihnachtstour war,nichts abgerissen und nichts kaputt gegangen.
Ach ja 2 Zupfer hatte ich auch noch:vik:.
Also kann es jetzt nur Noch aufwärts gehen, aber was solls trotzdem Einen Schönen Angeltag mit ner netten Truppe gehabt#6.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Harter Hund! #6
Mir hat der Weg zum Bäcker heute morgen schon gereicht....


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Dirk

Habt Ihr Euch die Avet SX als Ein- oder Zweigangrolle bestellt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!


@ Kai,

beides sind 2-Gang Rollen.

Nächstes WE kommt Schnur drauf und dann werden wir mal testen was die Beiden so können.

Kennst du Oktavia Pulling?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab da so eine Idee  

Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig welche es werden soll. 
Immerhin liegt die "Normale" ja genau zwischen den 
ersten und dem zweiten Gang der Twospeed....


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, bei mir kommt auch irgendwann noch eine SX Ein-Gang als MC Version.:k
Die harmoniert nämlich bestimmt supergut mit einer schweren Jerkrute!

Allerdings erst, wenn sich mein Konto wieder erholt hat...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal sehen hab im Norwegen Bereich mal einen Thread aufgemacht. Der Trend geht bisher klar zur 2G und ganz ehrlich auf die 60€ werde ich es da auch nicht ankommen lassen. Mal sehen was da noch so raus kommen 

Die MC wird es auf jeden Fall, wir haben letztes Jahr viel geworfen! Gerade im flachen Uferbereich haben wir die Pilker weit ausgeworfen und dann mehr oder weniger ran geblinkert, das hat tolle Pollaks (siehe Videos) gebracht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk

Das glaube ich Dir! Also die SX 2Gang MC ist gebucht, als zweites
Mitbringsel hab ich gerade noch was nettes gefunden
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10204500____SearchResults


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!

Die Saltist ist bestimmt ein ganz ordentliches Röllchen.

Hab die auch schon im Auge gehabt.

Aber Gott sei Dank brauchen wir die nächste Zeit keine Neue!|rolleyes

Was jetzt im April/Mai Priorität hat ist Lisa's Angelschein!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Das packt die doch mit Links!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das packt die doch mit Links!




Klar!!!

Wenn wir Kamele das schon geschafft haben...


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du sagst es


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin, die Herren!

@-Kai Die Saltist würd ich mir auch gefallen lassen....4500er oder 5000er. Zumal der $ Kurs das Ganze auch noch in ein anderes Licht rückt.

Also wenn Du oder ein Mitreisender noch "Zollkapazitäten" frei hätte, würd ich glatt meinen Finger heben!#t


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Im Onlineshop ist ja auch nur ein Bruchteil des wahren Bestandes abgebildet, ich denke so 1-2 Tage werde ich mit in dem Shop einschließen lassen um alles zu testen 

Mit freien Zollgrenzen will ich erst gar keine Hoffnung wecken. Ich bin jetzt schon drauf und dran das eine oder andere Teil "mehr" mit zu nehmen und dann halt brav die rote Spur zu benutzen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn Du Dich schon zum ausprobieren einschliessen lassen willst vergiss nicht am nächsten morgen weinend, mir verkrümmten Fingern im Ausgangsbereich des Shops zu liegen.
Anschließend verklagste den Laden auf ´nen Millionenbetrag, weil Du Dir beim ausprobieren ´ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung geholt hast! 

Dann brauchst nie mehr Arbeiten und kannst Vollzeit- Angler werden!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm die Idee sollte man ausbauen


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich gerade bei youtube gefunden...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk&feature=related


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!!

Nettes Fischli!


Aber wer so blöd ist, die Rute derart auf der Bordwand abzustützen........schade um die Rute.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hab ich gerade bei youtube gefunden...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk&feature=related




Jörn, der Blödmann hat die Rute ja auch geschickt auf der Bordwand abgelegt!#q

Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut!!!

Mit so nem Barsch würd ich mich aber auch gern mal anlegen...

Wie war eigentlich dein Forellenangeln?


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dumm ist das schon. aber so ein urvieh will ich auch mal...
mein forellenangeln ist der erderwärmung zum opfer gefallen:c


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erderwärmung?


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendwie hat es getaut in thönse. somit kein eisangeln mehr möglich...#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörn, bis wann weißt du denn Bescheid wegen der Vorlesungen?

Ist nämlich nur noch ein Platz frei an der Riff Tour!


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die Termine bekommen wir zum 01.02. wenn das zu spät ist, musst du mich eben streichen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nein, ist sich nix zu spät!|rolleyes

Wollt doch nur nochmal nachhören, ob du noch Interesse hast...


Ich bin nämlich schon so heiß wie der Erdkern!


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

joa böcke hab ich auf jeden fall! sobald ich was weiß, bekommst du ne info!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Jörn

Hast Du mal gesehen wo er das Tierchen gefangen hat


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> die Termine bekommen wir zum 01.02. wenn das zu spät ist, musst du mich eben streichen.


 
denn ersetzte ich mein schnucki auf jeden fall , natürlich auf seine kosten


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Jörn
> 
> Hast Du mal gesehen wo er das Tierchen gefangen hat



deswegen ja das video... die brücke kam mir aus nem anderen video bekannt vor... nimm wasserskier mit...


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab euch mal einen Link raus gesucht,besonders für Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann so schon kaum noch schlafen....


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Worauf wartest Du dann noch?

LooooS! Nachtangeln!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab ich auch schon diverse Male ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

los ran an die weserquappen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Weserquappen haben wir hier leider nicht, dafür scheinen die Forellen wohl 
im Kommen. Wird aber noch Jahre dauern bis man da gezielt drauf 
angeln könnte.

@ Jörn

Bin ab heute Strohwitwer, Samstag FoPu?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!#h

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yHVJK8vgQI&feature=related

Der Kerl erfüllt total das Ami-Klischee.

Aber er hat einen richtig geilen Job und fischt auf die größten Kämpfer.#r


Ich will auch!!!


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

@kai
ich glaube dann bekomme ich haue. muss ja schliesslich noch sachen für sonntag packen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen Allerseits!

Aha- die WE-Planung ist im vollen Gange.
Dann will ich Euch mal wünschen, daß Ihr die Arbeit schnellstens hinter Euch bringt.#h


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke gleichfalls!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kein Ding Jörn, das dauerhafte Longlinereleasen 
der Puffforellen könnte ich eh nicht ertragen


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da wird nix longlinereleased!!! nach dem urlaub zeige ich dir gerne wie das geht am fopu


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Is klar, ich kenn die Soundfolge noch zu genüge,

Zack! Rutenspitze hoch, brrrt! Bremse kreischt und dann zing! Fisch weg...

Die darauf folgenden Ausflüche erspare ich mir mal lieber.

zack! brrrt! zing! ich glaube das brauche ich als Klingelton!


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das war mal dude... erst kleinköhler, dann grossköhlerlongline und jetzt werden keine gefangenen mehr gemacht


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne das geht nicht, dann ist die Quote ja noch schneller voll


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na und? dann hab ich wenigstens auch mal spaß

mal spass beiseite... ich brauche noch ne rute zum grundangeln vom boot auf lanzarote, die nicht so lang ist (2-2,50 meter) , 
wg bis 150 gramm und multigeeignet. das ganze bis samstag.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fahr zu Marcel


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schaff ich nicht mehr. muss samstag noch arbeiten#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fürn Koffer?


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nicht zwingend... darf mit anrechnung auf mein reisegepäck eine rute mitnehmen. max. transportlänge 120cm.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was ist mit der von Rainer,
http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_13282_WFT-Rainer-Korn-Sea-Spin-Trigger-L-2-6m-WG-30-100g.html


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder wenn es günstiger sein darf,
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SAVAGEGEARMPPROPredatorSpinTrigger


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die ist zwar richtig geil, aber ich glaube die ist zu lang. mal schauen was ich zur not noch im keller habe.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oder wenn es günstiger sein darf,
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SAVAGEGEARMPPROPredatorSpinTrigger





Die hört sich echt gut an @ Jörn!


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

frage ist, wie bekomme ich die günstig bis samstag mittag zu mir?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> frage ist, wie bekomme ich die günstig bis samstag mittag zu mir?




Expresslieferung!#c


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

habe gerade mal in kaki ne anfrage gestellt ob die eine von den beiden da haben. das könnte ich samstag bis 16 uhr evtl. noch schaffen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> habe gerade mal in kaki ne anfrage gestellt ob die eine von den beiden da haben. das könnte ich samstag bis 16 uhr evtl. noch schaffen.




Plembes!|rolleyes

Was guckst du auch jetzt erst nach ner Rute?#q

#hSteht ja noch nicht sooooo lange fest, dass du da hinfliegst, gelle...#h


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab bis letzte nacht auch noch gedacht, brauchste eh nicht, die haben da genug tackle... aber irgendwie ist eigenes Gerät schon sicherer... ein kumpel hat ne seahawk lightpilk von fenwick. auch ganz nett das teil... ich versuch samstag bis 14 uhr zu martins zu fahren. wenn das nicht klappt, muss ich wohl nach kaki oder da vor ort eine kaufen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh- Ist das Kaki- Syndrom wieder mal ausgebrochen?

Jedes mal beim Urlaub: Ersma rasten in Kaki! 

Wird auch im Mai so zelebriert!!!
Ich muss vor dem Törn noch einige Verluste kompensieren. |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ich muss vor dem Törn noch einige Verluste kompensieren. |rolleyes




Stimmt, du und H-P habt ja am letzten Tag bissel was an Blei unten gelassen....

Ich bekomme ab nächster Woche ein paar Formen angefertigt.
Dann werd ich mal antesten, wie ich im Pilkergießen bin!


Aber eine Großbestellung bei A-Domäne könnten wir auch machen!:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das war ja noch nicht mal soo schlimm....

Aber mir wurde meine große Angeltasche geklaut!
Eine Rolle, Filetiermesser, zwei Kleinteileboxen, Meeresvorfächer open end, x Mefo- blinker usw.
Alles futsch!

Das Teuerste wird wohl die Anschaffung der ganzen Kleinteile werden- #q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist echt megaübel! Aber seh es positiv, so hast Du 
wenigstens wieder einen Grund shoppen zu gehen 

Ich tu mir das mit dem Pilkergießen nicht an. Bis vor kurzem habe ich
aber meine Naturköderblei auch Rohr und Blei selber gemacht aber da
hatte ich eine gute Quelle aufgetan und mich erstmal mit Nierenbleien
fürn Appel und n Ei eingedeckt. Das sollte fürs Erste reichen


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, du darfst mir deine Bleiquelle ruhig nennen!:m

Obwohl so Satbbleie ja wirklich pipieinfach zu gießen sind...|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab mir auch schon zwei Gussformen machen lassen (CNC gefräst). War aber nicht so ganz das wahre, weil die Füll- und Entlüftungsöffnungen nicht so ausgestaltet waren um eine ordentliche Befüllung der Form zu gewährleisten.

(obwohl die Form ein ziemlich gutes Plagiat einer käuflich erhältlichen war )
Wenn selbstgiessen- dann nur noch Rohre!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hätte ich schon lange Dirkilein, aber der Ebayfutzi hat im Moment nichts online.
Was aber ein Witz, irgendwas bei 70Cent für die 300gr Niere...


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|bigeyes Dirkilein???


Pffffff.....|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mich schon gewundert warum es so lange dauert bis eine Reaktion kommt :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert warum es so lange dauert bis eine Reaktion kommt :q




War eben grad mal essen, sie Ar_s_ch, sie!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och Hase, wenn ich Dir erzähle was ich mir eben auf den Grill geworfen habe redest Du bestimmt zwei Wochen nicht mehr mit mir


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach, des kann I scho ab...

Ist ja Gott sein Dank nicht so, dass ich am Hungertuch darbe!




















Was gab's denn Feines???


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Feines Filetsteak vom Grill  Ist schon so eine Sache bei -5° 
aber wenn man alleine zu hause ist durchaus machbar


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin an Alle!!

@Dirk (Dirkilein und Hase sind mir zu intim )

Das mit der Sammelbestellung könnte man machen....
Aber Du musst damit rechnen, daß meine Liste eher wie ein Roman oder ein Telefonbuch einer Kleinstadt aussieht-
sind halt Kleinteile wie Wirbel, No Knot, Klemmhülsen, Lockperlen usw.usw.usw.usw.usw.usw.usw.|splat2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Ahhhh, Wintergrillen!!!#6


Das gibt's am Sonntag bei uns auch.
Gute Idee!:m


Wünsche allen einen schönen Schnellrumgehfreitag!


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon rum.....wünsche Dir aber das gleiche!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Moin an Alle!!
> 
> @Dirk (Dirkilein und Hase sind mir zu intim )
> 
> ...




Wenn ich denn Trööt zur Tour aufmache, dann besabbeln wir das.
Ne Großbestellung ist aber kein Problem!


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fein- so machen wir das!

Andere Sache: Wann machst Du bei Deinem brit. Schrott weiter? Bin schon neugierig!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Wann machst Du bei Deinem brit. Schrott weiter?




Leider ist im Moment dafür keine Zeit.
Die Gute muss erst noch bissel bei mir in der Garage vor sich hin gammeln...

Muss vorher noch 25 Raummeter Holz machen, nen Ofen bei meinen Eltern einbauen, nen ganzen Heizkeller voller Rohrleitungen isolieren und zwei Garagen aufräumen um überhaupt ne Schrauberecke zu bekommen!


Verdammt, wenn ich das so lese wird mir übel!!!#q|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ei, Ei, Ei, mei Diggersche.

Was haste Dir denn da aufhalsen lassen?
De Heizrohre gehn ja noch....Ofen....gerade noch so.

Aber 25(!!!) Raummeter Holz????
Armes Schwein!!!
Zwei Garagen aufräumen?
#d#d#d


Auch wenns kriminell klingt- Ich hätt´an Deiner Stelle schon überlegt, ob sich das nicht "warm sanieren ließe".

Frei nach dem Motto: Zwei neue Garagen und zwei Lkws mit gespaltenem Holz wird die Versicherung schon gestemmt kriegen!

Gruß an Tante Mobilat!#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Auch wenns kriminell klingt- Ich hätt´an Deiner Stelle schon überlegt, ob sich das nicht "warm sanieren ließe".
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto: Zwei neue Garagen und zwei Lkws mit gespaltenem Holz wird die Versicherung schon gestemmt kriegen!
> 
> Gruß an Tante Mobilat!#6




Nee Nee, lass mal!#d

Wird nix "warm" saniert.|rolleyes

Nachdem unser Traumhaus nach 6 Jahren Um- und Ausbaumaßnahmen nun endlich Gestalt annimmt, werd ich da bestimmt nicht dran rum zündeln...

Und das mit dem Holz ist schon in Ordnung!
Nur braucht das halt alles seine Zeit.


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männer!

holz machen ist doch bei dem wetter ne feine geschichte! sonne, frost, mittags ne deftige erbsensuppe und nen pilsken...
herrlich!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin männer!
> 
> holz machen ist doch bei dem wetter ne feine geschichte! sonne, frost, mittags ne deftige erbsensuppe und nen pilsken...
> herrlich!!!





Ganz genau so läuft das ab @ Jörn!

Vor allem bringt das den Körper mal wieder bissele in Form...


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da ist doch eh hopfen und malz verloren...


duck und wech...


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ... in Form...




Form hab ich....sogar jede Menge!
Nur die verkehrte- hab´s Rauchen aufgegeben und stattdessen anderweitig gesündigt.....UAAAAAAH!#q


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> da ist doch eh hopfen und malz verloren...
> 
> 
> duck und wech...


 
das musst du gerade sagen #h#c|kopfkrat|wavey:|smlove2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> das musst du gerade sagen #h#c|kopfkrat|wavey:|smlove2:




|good:|muahah:|good:


----------



## Freelander (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn Ihr keine Filme habt dann hau ich mal ein paar von unserem Norwegentrip raus
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7238907/Pollak_im_Flachwasser
> 
> ...



Schöne Videos.
Petri!
Im Juni bin ich auch wieder endlich da oben,aber ich werde mir lieber einen Schwimmkragen anlegen....


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Freelander,

danke fürs Lob, war auch ein geiler Trip #6


----------



## Freelander (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaja, so langsam kribbelts schon.#6

Es geht schon wieder los mit den Neuanschaffungen.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wem sagst du das... 
Komischer Weise muss jeder verlorene Pilker durch zwei neue ersetzt werden


----------



## Freelander (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das...
> Komischer Weise muss jeder verlorene Pilker durch zwei neue ersetzt werden



Wenns doch bloß die Pilker wären.
Ich brauche für sämtliche Rollen neues Geflecht.|bigeyes

Und zwei neue Ruten außerdem,weil ich was travelmäßiges brauche(haben will).:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

AM-Angelsport haut doch gerade die Spiderwire fürn Appel und n Ei raus, 
ansonsten kann ich nur Ebay UK empfehlen wenn man etwas mehr braucht.


----------



## Ines (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tolle Videos, Kai! #6


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Tolle Videos, Kai! #6



das stimmt !!!!  #r
mit so leichtem Gerät sieht das nach ordentlich fun aus .... #6


----------



## Freelander (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> AM-Angelsport haut doch gerade die Spiderwire fürn Appel und n Ei raus,
> ansonsten kann ich nur Ebay UK empfehlen wenn man etwas mehr braucht.


 
Danke für den Tipp,Ich habe die noch nicht gefischt,taugt die was?Ich wollte mich gerade mal bei Stroft umschauen.Für meine Stationäre wird es auf jeden Fall Stoft werden.Für die Multi brauche ich naklar mehr und da würde ich auch etwas anderes nehmen,allein schon wegen der Kostenersparnis für einmal im jahr Norge.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Für die 1-2 Wochen Norwegen sollte die Schnur dicke reichen.


----------



## Freelander (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das denke ich auch.Schneidet die sich ein wenn sie auf ner Multigespult wird?Ich hoffe doch nicht.Wäre unschön wenn die schlecht abläuft.Wie gesagt die habe ich noch nicht gefischt.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle ! #h

sacht mal, wer weiß wo es Fear no fish Auto-Aufkleber gibt ???


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin an alle ! #h
> 
> sacht mal, wer weiß wo es Fear no fish Auto-Aufkleber gibt ???




Moinsen!

Jörg, guck mal hier:

http://www.reactionbaits.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=192


----------



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

im Amiland habe ich da auch diverse links gefunden ... gibts die hier bei uns nicht ??? #c


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin,

Martins müßten welche haben!


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen Allerseits!


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin @ Kai!

Könntest mir schon mal ne Liste zumailen, was du so an Zeugs für Dänemark brauchst...

Hab ich das jetzt eben eigentlich richtig aus dem anderen Trööt rausgelesen, dass du mit der kompletten Family hoch kommst?

Habt ihr da Schulfrei, oder nehmt ihr euch frei???#c


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen...

Liste mach ich- wo willste ordern?
Den Kaki-Stopp mach ich aber noch zusätzlich:m

Die Liste mit meinen Speedy- Wünschen haste aber noch, oder?

Das aus dem anderen Trööt haste verkehrt verstanden:

Aus den ehemaligen zwei Ostseetrips pro Jahr sind jetzt zwei DK-Trips geworden.
1X Osterferien- 1X Kartoffelferien

Die werden nächstes Jahr aber zu gunsten eines anderen Urlaubes (Du weisst schon) gestrichen.
Der diesjährige Familienurlaub findet ende Juni in Bulgarien statt (inkl. Schwarzmeerangeln)

Ich komm´also allein hoch (mal abgesehen von evtl. Mitfahrern)

Gruß, Kai#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer #6


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen ! #h


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Namensvetter- bist noch nicht unterwegs|kopfkrat ? Ich dachte, Du wärst bereits in wärmeren Gefilden- oder hab ich dat falsch verstanden?

@ Jörg- na, haste schon Türen für die Transe besorgt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Muss Du wohl, es geht erst im März los. Im Moment vertreibe ich mir 
meine (Frei)Zeit beim Eisangeln am FoPu. Ist echt eine witzige Geschichte #6


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> @ Jörg- na, haste schon Türen für die Transe besorgt?




nö ... ist nen projekt dann fürn Frühling / Sommer ... |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Kai- witzig?

Ok- nur die Harten kommen in den Garten! Bei den Temperaturen sähe es bei mir so aus als hätt´ich 2/3 der Blue Man Group in der Hose :q
Eisangeln könnte ich mir nur so Amimäßig (mit Hütte auf Kufen) was abgewinnen!



@ Jörg- sowas macht man (in einem Abwasch mit dem Boot) im Winter! Im Sommer wird geangelt und Boot gefahren!#6
Isch gugge mir gerade die Erna aus dem "anderen" Forum an- Is dat wat für Weser und Ostsee?


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wird schon mit den Türen ! 
Angeln im Winter / Frühjahr ist eigendlich viel wichtiger auf der Ostsee :q
zum grundieren / lackieren usw muß es aber schon mal nen büschn wärmer werden


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wieso lackieren?

Die meisten Betriebe kaufen weisse Autos.......von daher würd ich zusehen, daß ich an weisse Türen komm´!
Wieder Taler fürs Boot/ Tackle gespart 

Sag doch mal - Was hältste von dem Boot?
Anderen Lack/ Polster und ein paar Angeltechnische Umbauten...... für den schmalen taler wärs doch okay, oder?#c


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

welches Boot denn ??? #c


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=86367


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar wäre das was fürn Anfang ! 
Weser bestimmt - Ostsee sicher nur begrenzt im Küstenbereich mit 4,1m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach das ist nur eine Frage der Bekleidungsschichten


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Kai!

Wir werden Thönse wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann dieses Jahr mal einen Besuch widmen.

Das Schöne ist, dass man mit Kunstködern fischen darf und dass auch die Jungs mitangeln dürfen...

Allerdings nicht jetzt auf dem Eis.
Da müsste ich dann allein los und das ist mir für ne einfache Tour auf Forellchen doch etwas zu weit.

Aber im Frühsommer ein Angeln von Sa auf So, mit Nachtangeln, Grillen und solchen Sachen. 
Ja, das wär ganz lustig!


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> klar wäre das was fürn Anfang !
> Weser bestimmt - Ostsee sicher nur begrenzt im Küstenbereich mit 4,1m





Nicht für´n Anfang gedacht.... sondern als Schnellstarter fürs Angeln/ sporadisch mal meine Bengels auf ner Tube/ Wasserski ziehen. 60er oder 70er Yammi hinten dran

So- für mal eben hinters Auto gehängt, während der Fahrt vergessen und im Hafen dann der Ausspruch: "Ach, haben wir das Boot doch mitgenommen?"

Ordentliche Resto- so 70er Jahre Look ist nicht so mein Fall!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Ja der See ist echt nicht schlecht und der Ridvan gibt sich viel Mühe.
Wäre vielleicht mal was für ein MFT Binnen Treffen?!


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klar ... ist bestimmt ein schönes funboot was auch recht kippstabil für die Größe ist ! 
nen paar schöne Rutenhalter dran und dann gehts los mit DS aufm Wasser ... |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In DS hab ich noch nicht reingeschnuppert. 
Denn was ich hier schon so habe lesen dürfen..... hört sich für mich ähnlich der wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen der Carp- Hunter an. 
Ich möcht´eigentlich beim hobbymäßigen Angeln bleiben

Bei Gelegenheit (am Wasser) darf man mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> Ja der See ist echt nicht schlecht und der Ridvan gibt sich viel Mühe.
> Wäre vielleicht mal was für ein MFT Binnen Treffen?!





Ja, das könnte man wirklich mal in's Auge fassen...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Namensvetter

Das ist so einfach wie´s Katzenf.... 
Kann ich Dir im Sommer gerne mal an der Weser zeigen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach wie´s Katzenf....



|bigeyes

Kai, woher weißt du, das das einfach ist???

Bitte erklär hier doch mal genauer, wie du das meinst!#h

Ich ruf in der Zeit schon mal deinen Kollege H-P zum Beobachten...


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Katzenfischen? Ist ganz einfach, irgendwas hinterher ziehen und die Tiger hängen sich dran.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Namensvetter
> as ist so einfach wie´s Katzenf....
> Kann ich Dir im Sommer gerne mal an der Weser zeigen.



UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
Scheixx Kopfkino!!!


Anekdote- lang ists her..

Ich wollte mit meinem Kumpel mal abends in die Kneipe.
Mein damals dreijähriger Sohn fragte neugierig wo wir denn hinwollten.
Mein Freund sagte daraufhin:" Auf Tour. Miezen aufreissen!"
Sohnemann fing an zu weinen und schrie- "Ihr dürft den armen Katzen kein Aua machen!":q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Katzenfischen? Ist ganz einfach, irgendwas hinterher ziehen und die Tiger hängen sich dran.




Ach soooooooo....|rolleyes

Ich dachte schon, dass ich mir hier um Sitte und Anstand Sorgen machen müsste!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> * Miezen aufreissen!*




Ja, bildlich gesehen wär das auch echt ne fiese Sache!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Miezen aufreissen!.... naja vom Ton her der Gleiche


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Miezen aufreissen!.... naja vom Ton her der Gleiche




Wie meinst du denn das schon wieder???#c



|kopfkrat;+|kopfkrat































|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

#yÄhemm!!! Hust!!




















|director:BESCHEID


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Schöne Grüße von Djoerni, der lässt im Süden die Pu... äh Tunas tanzen #6

frisch via MMS reingeflattert....


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Schöne Grüße von Djoerni, der lässt im Süden die Pu... äh Tunas tanzen #6
> 
> frisch via MMS reingeflattert....




Geil!!!

So ist das richtig.

Schreib dem Kerl mal ein dickes *P* zurück!!!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Werd ich machen! 
Er sagt das Teil ist an der leichten Jerkrute richtig abgegangen #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow! Feiste Fische an leichter Jerke!?!

+ Wetter vom feinsten?

Da könnte man glatt neidisch werden!
Ein dickes Petri Heil auch von mir!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Er sagte was von 20 Grad (+  ) jaja man kann es schon gut haben....


----------



## djoerni (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zurück im kalten Deutschland... ist das kalt hier
war ne geile tour mit netten fischen und kulinarischen highlights. mehr soäter. erstmaal müssen die poloshirts und kurzen hosen gewaschen werden


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Jörn!

Auf schmeiß die ollen Klamotten in die Waschmaschine und mach dich an den reich bebilderten Bericht!


Und dann guck mal bitte in in Trööt hier rein:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176353


----------



## djoerni (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
habe morgen einblick in den neuen vorlesungsplan. also morgen definitive zu bzw. absage. 
bericht kommt nach dem bildersichten mit meiner perle heute abend. soviele vom angeln sind es allerdings nicht...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> habe morgen einblick in den neuen vorlesungsplan. also morgen definitive zu bzw. absage.
> bericht kommt nach dem bildersichten mit meiner perle heute abend. soviele vom angeln sind es allerdings nicht...




Moin!|wavey:


Geht der krumme Hund von Jörn einfach zum Eisangeln...

Statt hier mal ein Statement abzugeben, ob er nu mitkommt nach Dänemark, oder wenigstens mal nen anständigen  Urlaubsbericht rein zu stellen!#d#d#d

Nee nee nee!

Weder Tom noch Chris schreiben mehr was!|uhoh:

Und vom ollen Ralf liest man auch nüx mehr.|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die sind alle eingefroren


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die sind alle eingefroren




Total schade ist das!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich kann kaum noch still sitzen! in 34 Tagen gehts ab


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich kann kaum noch still sitzen! in 34 Tagen gehts ab




Glaub ich dir.

Wie lange bleibst du eigentlich?


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3 Wochen


----------



## Ines (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

3 Wochen wo?


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Cape Coral, Florida.


----------



## Ines (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und, bringst Du Dir US-Tackle mit?


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Neiiiin


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Recht haste Kai, das wird auch überbewertet, das ganze Amizeugs...:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!|wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> Und vom ollen Ralf liest man auch nüx mehr.|kopfkrat




Moin, Moin

doch, ich schreibe im MFT-Forum....:q:q:q:q:q:q, aber da herrscht ja totale Eiszeit.
Bin momentan mehr in AB-Lesestimmung


Gruß Ralf
:m:m:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Bin momentan mehr in AB-Lesestimmung
> 
> 
> Gruß Ralf
> :m:m:m


 

Hallo zusammen 
so geht's mir im moment auch :m

Will nachher mit Freundin mal ne Seebrücke ansehen und ein paar Würmer baden 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> doch, ich schreibe im MFT-Forum..., aber da herrscht ja totale Eiszeit.




Ja, das MFT-Forum...#t

Irgendwie vernachlässigt!

Aber da kommt auch nicht richtig Wallung auf, weil die MFT bezogenen Themen fehlen und man sich wenig Neues erzählen kann.

Doch vielleicht kommt ja bald wieder bissel mehr Leben rein!


----------



## Macker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, das MFT-Forum...#t
> 
> Irgendwie vernachlässigt!
> 
> ...



Exakt das Meeresangeln kommt in letzter Zeit zu kurz.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Puderquaste (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Habe mal ne frage wo kriege ich am Sonntag morgen ne Tageskarte für die ostsee her in HRO.
Wollen den tag aufn Tümpel.
Habe schon die araltanke in warnemünde angerufen und der verkauft keine mehr danke


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

versuch mal die Tanke im Überseehafen. Die hatte immer welche. Leider ist es etwas kurzfristig, sonst hättest du es auch online machen können über LAV M/V. In der `Rostocke Angelkurve`wissen die Bescheid.


----------



## djoerni (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers!

@dirk
das musste einfach gestern sein. war ne geile sache. 9 schöne trutten waren für mich drin. 11 bis ich abgehauen bin, bei knutemann. bisse fast ausschliesslich auf bienenmade in der ersten stunde|uhoh: 

bericht von lanzarote folgt die tage. kann nur in der firma keine fotos einstellen. abends bin ich in der uni...

dänemark kann ich immernoch nichts genaues sagen. unsere klausurtermine stehen für die juristischen fächer noch nicht fest. schreibe auf jeden fall ende mai wirtschaftsfächer. zum glück nicht in der dk-woche. zur not musst du mich erstmal von der liste nehmen dirk. kann leider noch nicht mehr sagen


----------



## Quappenjäger (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dänemark kann ich immernoch nichts genaues sagen. unsere klausurtermine stehen für die juristischen fächer noch nicht fest. schreibe auf jeden fall ende mai wirtschaftsfächer. zum glück nicht in der dk-woche. zur not musst du mich erstmal von der liste nehmen dirk. kann leider noch nicht mehr sagen[/QUOTE]

wenn otto zeit hat will er evt. einspringen :q das der traum mit otto 2 tage auf see und nach fisch stinken |bigeyes


----------



## knutemann (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> wenn otto zeit hat will er evt. einspringen :q das der traum mit otto 2 tage auf see und nach fisch stinken |bigeyes



Stinkt der nicht immer nach Fisch|kopfkrat:q:q:q
@djoerni
Danach nur noch eine#dda lief überhaupt nüscht mehr|krach:


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tststs da kippt man 400KG Fisch in den See und Ihr betreibt 
wieder fleißig das Extreme am Fanglimit vorbei Angeln


----------



## knutemann (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> betreibt
> wieder fleißig das Extreme am Fanglimit vorbei Angeln



Selber, selber......:q


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit alle zusammen ! |wavey:
na, auch alle im Winterfrust ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!|wavey:

Hier mal ein Video gegen den Winterfrust...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCWT9FWU-Wc&NR=1


----------



## bo74 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden!|wavey:
> 
> Hier mal ein Video gegen den Winterfrust...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCWT9FWU-Wc&NR=1



ups. ich will auch


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ups. ich will auch




Wir haben bei der Maitour noch ein-zwei Plätze frei!!!:q

Wie wär's?


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Guuuden!|wavey:
> 
> Hier mal ein Video gegen den Winterfrust...




jupp ... ich gucke auch schon die ganze Zeit meine Sammlung durch - aber irgendwie will ich da nur nochmehr aufs Wasser :m

sacht mal ihr Spezies .... wie sieht das eigendlich so mit Räuchern in Norwegen so aus ... Makrelen hab ich schon oft genug inner Tonne gehabt , wie geht die andern Fischies so ?
Seelachse, Dorsche, Lumb usw ....


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke dirk! jetzt geht's wieder

@jörg
hatten letztes jahr knurrhähne geräuchert. sehr lecker. kleine köhler müssten auch gehen, wobei die recht schnell von der gräte rutschen. platte gehen auch super und sind verdammt lecker. aber besser im tro.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört sich schon mal gut an .... #6
wenn ich mitn Camoingbus gen Norge aufbrechen werde soll die Teleräuchertonne auf jeden Fall auch mit ....


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also bei meinem nächsten trip kommt sie auf jeden fall auch mit. wenn ich nur in die noch warmen makrelen aus dem rauch auf der terrasse denke:l


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Makrelen sind top ! 
werd dann nächstes mal aber bestimmt auch mal nen paar andere ausprobieren *schmatz*


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hör auf! sabber schon die ganze tastatur voll|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich weiß garnicht was Ihr meint....






Nur Chrischan hat es die Sinne vernebelt


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

heute abend gibts erstmal matjes mit zwiebeln auf schwarzbrot zum abreagieren...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MjamMjam


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

haaaaaaalllooooooooooooooooo!!!!! es reicht herr adams! bekomme nur einmal im monat ne neue tastatur


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

legger .... |bla:


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp! viele leggere herberts:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau legger Herbert #6 Und dazu ne Dosen von diesem Appelgesöff


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp. nen schönen cider und knobibrot dazu.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schietegal -hauptsache in Knoblauch und Öl...


----------



## djoerni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat schon mal jemand Wittlinge geräuchert ?
angeblich sollen die kleinen Biester ja auch ganz lecker sein, selber hab ich es noch nicht probiert.
Zum Räuchern denke ich müßte die ja eigendlich auch von der Größe her ideal sein ...


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wittels geräuchert sind top. schön festes fleisch. nur nicht zu lange in den rauch hängen. werden schnell trocken und verlieren ihr feines aroma.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm Jörn!

Geräucherte Wittels....:l

Weißte noch beim ollen Andy San am Teich?


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört sich auch gut an ....
da muß ich dann bei Gelegenheit mal ne handvoll mitmehmen zum ausprobieren :q


was ist denn eigendlich mit dem Andy ????
schon ewig nix mehr gehört / gelesen


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmm Jörn!
> 
> Geräucherte Wittels....:l
> 
> Weißte noch beim ollen Andy San am Teich?



jupp... hammerlegger! ich glaub ich brauch mal wieder wittels.

hat jemand ne günstige aalquelle? muss mal wieder aale räuchern.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Auch wenn mich ein Spanier dafür kreuzigen würde muss ich sagen das 
ich aus Wittels bisher meine besten Frikadellen gemacht habe. (Wismar Tour)


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wittels sind universalfische. geräuchert, gebraten, gedünstet oder zu frikas gemacht! schmecken einfach top!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mal gehört das sind Brassen auch


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:v:q|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Quark!

Jeder kann doch feine Fische verwerten, wie's ihm am liebsten ist...:q:q:q

Für Fischsuppe sind die kleinen Biester auch super.
Ich glaube, wir haben sogar noch einen Beutel eingefroren.

Da wird Freitag als nach "Schwerdonnerstag Kateressen" grad nen großer Topf gekocht!

Tja und was mit dem Andy ist, das weiß hier wohl keiner so richtig.
Da ist sich mal gestritten und noch mehr mißverstanden worden...
Anschließend hatte er dann wahrscheinlich keine Böcke auf klärende Worte und hat uns den Rücken zugekehrt!

So erklär ich mir das!
Aber verstehen tu ich es auch nicht!!!#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöööön in Knoblauch und Öl.....


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört das sind Brassen auch




Bäh!!!

Da geh'n noch nicht mal die Schweine gerne dran.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles eine Frage der Aromaüberflutung!
Vorher geräuchert und danach noch mit Kräutern den letzten 
Eigengeschmack tod geschlagen und die Sache läuft....


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da hau rein und lass es dir schmecken!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee ich als koch weiß ja was drin ist :v


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bis eben hab ich mich noch auf meine hühnersuppe heute mittag gefreut|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Als dein Gast sollte man also lieber Gottvertrauen haben oder den Pizza-Service nutzen!!!

Kai, könntest du mir den Gefallen tun und den "2 Plätze-frei-Trööt" mal oben fest tackern?

Nur bis die beiden Plätzchen belegt sind.
Sonst geht der als unter!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Klar!




Schanke dön!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Keine Ursache #6

Ich habe gerade meine MiPa für meine erste Postverzollung investiert.
Interessant Geschichte :q


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was zur hölle ist MiPa???


----------



## AndiHH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

Kennt einer von Euch zufällig eine Sportsbar auf  Fehmarn? |kopfkrat

Sind an dem Wochenende auf der Insel wo Lüschenscheid gegen Blau Weiss spielt und wir, 3 Lüdenscheider :c und ich blau weiss #6 wollen das Spiel unbedingt anschauen.

Gruß Andi


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

in burg in der fussgängerzone ist glaube ich eine. da hing immer so ein premiere sportsbarschild.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist MiPa???




Könnte was mit Kai's Arbeitgeber und dadurch günstigeren Zollgebühren zu tun haben...


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sowas hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wer ist Zoll :r

MiPa = Mittagspause


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wann kommt denn dein Paket an???


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bearbeitungszeit 2-4 Tage... immer noch besser als bei dem Wetter nach Hannover zu braten


----------



## knutemann (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai und Joern
Freitach Angriff in Thönse|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sag mal kann Deine Family eigentlich noch Fisch sehen?

Mir reichen meine Vorräte erstmal, wenn ich hier mit mehr als einmal 
die Woche mit Fischessen ankommen muss ich bald im Schuppen alleine futtern


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> @Kai und Joern
> Freitach Angriff in Thönse|kopfkrat



samstach! bekomme keinen urlaub. hab freitag seminar.


----------



## knutemann (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sag mal kann Deine Family eigentlich noch Fisch sehen?


Noch sehen die ganz normal aus (keine Flossenansätze, normale Schnappatmung und die Schuppenausbildung bewegt sich noch im grünen Bereich):q und sind auch noch jedesmal begeistert, wenn Sonntag zum Frühstück warme Forelle aus dem TRO auf den Tisch kommt:k


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jaja die Sonntägliche Forelle  Mjamm!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmmm, warme Forelle aus dem Tischräucherofen ist was Feines!!!

Sabber!

Wenn das ja nicht so ein scheußlicher Ritt wäre nach Thönse, dann würd ich Sonntag auch mal zum Eisangeln da hin fahren...

Aber so muss ich eben warten, bis hier die Forellensaison eröffnet!


----------



## Ines (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich habe seit Weihnachten auch einen TRO - und werde in der kommenden Saison wohl alles räuchern, was mir an den Haken kommt (und Maß hat natürlich).
Meine erste Räucherrunde mit Forellen und Zanderfilet hatte allerdings ein etwas streng schmeckendes Ergebnis. Wieviel Räuchermehl man nimmt und wie lange man die Fische im Rauch lässt - da muss ich noch etwas experimentieren.

Aber auf geräucherte Hornies und eventuell auch Plattfische zum Beispiel bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Wieviel Räuchermehl man nimmt und wie lange man die Fische im Rauch lässt - da muss ich noch etwas experimentieren.




Oh Ines, wenn du da den Dreh raus hast, dann geb mir mal Info.

Ich werd mir nämlich erst noch so ein Teil zulegen...

Aber grundsätzlich ist da glaube weniger mehr!


----------



## knutemann (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Handvoll Räuchermehl rein, dann leg ich das Teil noch mit Alufolie aus, damit es nicht so einferkelt und dann max. 20 min. räuchern. Bis dato war da jeder Fisch durch und schön goldbraun:lkann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich Buchen- und Erlensägemehl 1:1 gemischt nehme.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz recht!

@ Ines

Beim nächsten Zanderkanttreffen bring ich Ofen und Forellen mit und 
dann zeig ich Dir den Dreh. Zanderspieße sind ja ganz lecker aber 
man braucht ja auch mal Abwechslung.


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber grundsätzlich ist da glaube weniger mehr![/QUOTE]

richtig dirk! man muss ja auch bedenken wieviel platz du in dem teil hast, und was für eine rauchkonzentration sich da entwickelt wenn du eine hand räuchermehl da reinhaust. 
nehme immer ne halbe hand voll und dann ne halbe stunde inklusive garen bei normalen forellen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gibt es für die Öfen eigentlich nur diese Brennpasteneinsätze, oder kann man da auch nen Gasbrenner drunter basteln?


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

meine sind für spiritus. beide dreiviertel voll und ausbrennen lassen. das langt und wenn du den ofen vergisst, hast du quasi automatische abschaltung


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sach mal kai, hast du damals dein echolot als portable version gekauft, oder hast du dir das selber zusammengefummelt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Spiritus ist natürlich auch gut!#6

Sowas wird es dann bei mir auch.

Und in ner halben Stunde sind die Fische dann komplett fertig?
Goil!!!:q


----------



## Ines (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für eure Tipps. Wahrscheinlich habe ich zuviel Mehl genommen, und weil ich es gut gemeint habe, noch zusätzlich Wacholderbeeren reingehauen. Da bin ich beim nächsten Mal vorsichtiger.

Ach ja, Kai, Zanderkanttreffen - da müssen wir ja noch lange warten...


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> sach mal kai, hast du damals dein echolot als portable version gekauft, oder hast du dir das selber zusammengefummelt?



Selbst ist der Mann #6


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

allet klar.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist auch kein Hexenwerk, hast Du ja gesehen. 
Den Großteil an Material habt Ihr bestimmt eh in der Firma rumfliegen.


----------



## bo74 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wir haben bei der Maitour noch ein-zwei Plätze frei!!!:q
> 
> Wie wär's?



wenn die arbet nicht wäre. sieht bei mir ganz schlecht aus.


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ist auch kein Hexenwerk, hast Du ja gesehen.
> Den Großteil an Material habt Ihr bestimmt eh in der Firma rumfliegen.



war gerade bei unserem Schweissermeister. der brät uns son dingen zusammen...


----------



## knutemann (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

30 Min. ist *definitiv *zu lange|uhoh: Wenn ihr z.B Forelle räuchert nach spätestens 20 Min. Deckel auf und wenn ihr die Rückenflosse rausziehen könnt, dann ist das Schmackofatz#6Ich dachte auch zuerst, dass das mit den angegebenen 20 Min. viel zu kurz ist aber probiert es aus|kopfkrat


----------



## djoerni (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

knute bist du samstag in thönse?


----------



## knutemann (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nööh, morgen schon:vik:


----------



## djoerni (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sausack lass welche drin!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann holt mal ordentlich was raus #6


----------



## djoerni (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

machen wir ich will nen saibling!!!


----------



## djoerni (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sonst noch jemand ausm norden bock samstag nach thönse?


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers!

wünsche euch einen schnellrumgehfreitag! ganzen tag seminar|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dito! Bin gespannt was der Knuteschneemann so aus dem Wasser zieht.


----------



## knutemann (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Knuteschneemann hat abgeräumt:vik:














Naja, 2 warens dann. 
Kein Vergleich zu letzten Fr. die Biester müssen gelernt haben:q war trotzdem klasse, Schneefall und Angeln#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja trotzdem digges "P" Knute!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das nenne ich mal Heringsangeln....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cfdZcaiH3Q&feature=related


----------



## knutemann (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da musst du aber einen großen Räucherschrank haben, damit da überhaupt ein "Hering" reinpasst|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
bald dreh ich hier ab es schneit schon wieder :v

Vor Verzweiflung verzieh' ich mich gleich erstmal in die Sauna :vik:

Nächstes WE geht's endlich mal wieder auf'n Kudder Plattenangeln 

schönes Restwochende gewünscht

..und weg 

achja Petri an die Forellenjünger Knute und Joern #6


----------



## Macker (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris kann ich das als zusage werten oder hast du was anderes geplant?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man ... morgen frei und ich weiß nicht wohin ich mal zum Angeln kann :c
ob in Travemünde was möglich ist ???
oder auch alles dicht mit Eis ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @Chris kann ich das als zusage werten oder hast du was anderes geplant?
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 

Zusage #6

ach das hatte ich ganz vergessen, ich war gestern mit meiner Freundin Richtung Büsum/Husum die Ecke hoch, mal ein bischen Salzhaltige Luft schnuppern, als wir kurz vor IZ-Nord waren, kam ein kleiner Hunger auf, haben dann mal kurz an der besten Currywurstbude Norddeutschlands pausiert, hmmmmm legga

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> man ... morgen frei und ich weiß nicht wohin ich mal zum Angeln kann :c
> ob in Travemünde was möglich ist ???
> oder auch alles dicht mit Eis ?


 
Moin Jörg
Die Brücke Pelzerhaken ist angelbereit  aber da der Bereich Timmendorfer Strand soweit ganz gut aussah (zumindest letztes WE), denke ich das es dort auch möglich sein sollte Köder zu baden


----------



## vazzquezz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nächstes WE geht's endlich mal wieder auf'n Kudder Plattenangeln



@chris: Frag doch bitte vor Ort mal nach, ob Eggi endlich irgendwann mal wieder klassische PILK-Touren fährt ...!

Helge & Ich HASSEN Naturköderangeln! :g

V.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers!

Wollte Allen mal schnell einen angenhmen Wochenstart wünschen...

Ab Mittwoch soll es langsam wärmer werden. 

Statt -8°C nur noch -2°C und vielleicht fällt mal kein Schnee mehr.
Vielleicht aber auch nicht!
Angeblich wurden schon die ersten Eisbären gesichtet!!!


@ Kai,

echt ein feiner Trööt, den du da auf gemacht hast.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## djoerni (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Samstag in Bad Thönse gabs für mich eine Entschneiderungsforelle|uhoh: war aber mal wieder sehr geil auf dem eis!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Danke Dirk, hab noch einen guten Vorschlag bezüglich eines 
"Picture King 09" bekommen. Bin gerade dabei das um zu setzten.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Danke Dirk, hab noch einen guten Vorschlag bezüglich eines
> "Picture King 09" bekommen. Bin gerade dabei das um zu setzten.



Oh ha...

Da musst du dann aber mehrere Sparten machen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @chris: Frag doch bitte vor Ort mal nach, ob Eggi endlich irgendwann mal wieder klassische PILK-Touren fährt ...!
> 
> Helge & Ich HASSEN Naturköderangeln! :g
> 
> V.


 
Moin Krister
mach ich und geb' dann bescheid #6

Gruß


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin chris!

sach mal wie siehts denn mit den plattenfängen aus im moment?


----------



## bo74 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin chris!
> 
> sach mal wie siehts denn mit den plattenfängen aus im moment?


 hey. 
Scholle(n) kannste doch jetzt in jeder grösse an jedem fluß fangen ......:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> hey.
> Scholle(n) kannste doch jetzt in jeder grösse an jedem fluß fangen ......:q




#dHier bei uns eher weniger!!!#d


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> hey.
> Scholle(n) kannste doch jetzt in jeder grösse an jedem fluß fangen ......:q



die werden aber so klein beim braten...


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörnii mich juckt es auch aufs Wasser zu kommen! Mach watt!


----------



## bo74 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #dHier bei uns eher weniger!!!#d



was denn keine (Eis) Schollen bei euch ?. hier bei uns kannste das Angeln voll vergessen ..


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh, jetzt hab ich's auch verstanden...|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jörnii mich juckt es auch aufs Wasser zu kommen! Mach watt!



ich bin drauf und dran ne plattentour zu machen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kutter oder Nussschale?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich will auch angeln, aber hier ist im Umkreis von 200km alles tief gefroren, bzw. hat Schonzeit!:c:c:c


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ....
jo, ich weiß auch nix mehr mit mir anzufangen ... |uhoh:
alle Ruten schon montiert, Ausrüstung schon 27 mal durch gekramt - Haken geschärft uswusw
wird echt Zeit so langsam !


----------



## Reppi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> ich bin drauf und dran ne plattentour zu machen...





mmmmmmmhhhhhhhh|kopfkrat
Wo geht sowas denn ?  Eggi ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, ich glaube ich werde heut Abend auch mal mit Geräte pflegen anfangen...

...wenigstens etwas Ablenkung!


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn dann denke ich kudder. nussschale ist mir bei dem wetter zu ungewiss. eggi macht denke ich touren. oder die langeland evtl. auch? mach mir mal nen kopf. wer hätte denn lust? *28.02.*???


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

oder so ne geile laichdorschtour mit der einigkeit|uhoh::v


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

28.02 ?! Das ist ja erst nächstes Wochenende....


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 28.02 ?! Das ist ja erst *über*nächstes Wochenende....




|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ich würd am Liebsten auch da hoch kommen.
Die Platten sind bestimmt jetzt so richtig fett!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das meine ich ja!

Vielleicht hab ich ja ne Chance bis dahin das Boot aus der Halle zu bekommen...
Im Moment bräuchte man dazu einen Radlader


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn das wetter passt, wäre natürlich mit deiner schleuder auch ne alternative. Dann könnte man in aller not noch ne runde das schleppgerümpel raushängen wenn nicht, dann halt kudder. nur wattis sind wohl schlecht zu bekommen im moment.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schaun ma mal... Da wären sie wieder, die drei Mann in einem Boot


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jup. kurzfristig planen macht im moment mehr sinn...


----------



## knutemann (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

......und desdawegen morgen mit angelnrolfmann wieder in Bad Thönse|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

irgendwann wächst du da noch fest auf dem eis! 
im flachen am schilf wurden samstag ein paar saiblinge und bafos gefangen...
hau was raus da


----------



## Macker (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt am So ist noch einiges bei Eggi frei und der Windfinder sagt auch nur gutes.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Holt was raus Knute und Rolf #6

@ Macker 

Sowas in der Art hatte in im Kopf  Jörn?!


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Holt was raus Knute und Rolf #6
> 
> @ Macker
> 
> Sowas in der Art hatte in im Kopf  Jörn?!



was in im kopf?


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja Sonntag aufn Kudder


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du machst mich feddich! ruf dich nachher mal an. mein rechner ist putt:r


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

@Joern
z.Zt. eisig, guckst du..

normal, weißt ja..
http://img36.*ih.us/img36/5246/attachmentxt.jpg

im moment (Montag abend) #d
http://img534.*ih.us/img534/4816/handybilder003.jpg

Die Zanderecke, hat's auch komplett im Griff
http://img691.*ih.us/img691/3208/handybilder002.jpg

@Joern und Kai
macht mal, ist immer lustig bei Eggi 

@Reppi
los Reppi mach dich auf, Sonntag 21.02. / 0600 / Laboe / MS Blauort #6


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

macht nich viel Sinn anner Elbe z.Z. - hab letztes WE ja auch schon mal geguckt ...


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@chris
das sieht ja gut gekühlt aus. hatte ich mir sonntag auch schon angeguckt|uhoh:


----------



## Macker (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin wenn ihr am So los wollt beeilung Wattis sehen nicht gut aus in Laboe aber noch gibt es reichlich Ringler.
Ich habe gestern gerade mit Frank telefoniert er sagte ist im augenblick schlecht was an Wattis zu bekommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jupp ist schwierig. martins in hh hat auch keine wattis. wie voll ist denn die blauort sonntag?


----------



## Macker (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann ich nicht genau sagen ich kann aber bei Intresse noch 2Plätze auf dem Heck anbieten.
Da stehen Chris und Ich auch.
Ringler könnte Ich auch noch besorgen.
Wir haben doch schinkenangeln also wenn Ihr lust habt?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lust schon. was soll der spass denn kosten?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörn!

Mir ist für Sonntag was dazwischen gekommen, brauchst mich also nicht mit einplanen.


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dann bin ich wohl auch raus. alleine fahren hab ich keine böcke!


----------



## Macker (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kostet ganz Normal30€ da wir für das heck einen Frühbucherrabatt bekommen haben wird das nicht teurer.
Am 14.03 ist die letzte tour wo dann jeder der mal mitgemacht hat einen Preis bekommt, für den längsten Dorsch gibt es einen Schinken von ca 10 Kg alle anderen werden Wurst/Käse Preise erhalten. Im März ist hier vom Mft auf alle fälle Ines mit dabei.
Chris kann ja immer nur kurzfristig.
Angeln kann jeder wie er möchte im Januar wurde die Latte nicht wirklich hochgelegt größter Dorsch 39cm.
Also wenn du Lust hast sage bescheid ist ne Entspannte Sache mit ner lustigen Truppe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

lust habe ich schon, aber alleine ist mir das mit dem weg zu heftig. wenn ich noch jmd. auftreiben kann, meld ich mich. nur platte oder auch dorschis?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fahr doch mit Chris?!


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das wäre noch ne möglichkeit. werde das mal mit der regierung besprechen heute abend


----------



## Macker (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du kannst angeln wie du möchtest aber den Schinken gibts für den längsten Dorsch.
Die anderen Preise werden nach der länge deiner 3längsten Fische egal welcher art vergeben es gibt auch keine begrenzung der anbissstellen.
Du kannst also so Angeln als wenn du ganz allein los bist nur das nach dem Angeln deine 3 längsten Fische gemessen werden wenn du daas mit Chris absprichst der hat auch meine Handynr.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

@Jörg machst Du für den 15.03. auch noch einen Platz für mich klar 
Geburtstag vorfeiern :vik: 

Ich kann's nicht mehr bis Sonntag abwarten, mir brennt's schon dermaßen unter den Fingernägeln, ich könnt' direkt jetzt schon los, die gute MartinsTunke ist auch schon geordert  
Soll ich noch was davon mitbringen?


----------



## Macker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die Tour ist am 14.03.und du bist eingeplant wg Tunke Ich habe zwar noch die von Peter aber bringe ruhig 1x Butt mit.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Reppi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> los Reppi mach dich auf, Sonntag 21.02. / 0600 / Laboe / MS Blauort
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


.....
Bock hätte ich ja schon.....
Mal sehen, ob die Mädels Sonntag ohne Co-trainer zum Handball fahren..


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Allen einen schönen Schnellrumflitzfreitag gewünscht!:m

Samstag wird angegrillt nach dem Motto: 

*:vik: "Grill against the winter!"* :vik:

Und mit Winter ist nicht der olle Jörn gemeint!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dito! Hmm Grillen?! Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin

den würde glaube ich auch keiner essen wollen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> moin
> 
> den würde glaube ich auch keiner essen wollen :q




Allein die Vorstellung ist gruslig!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dito! Hmm Grillen?! Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee




Ich hab gestern schon fein große Fleischstücke eingelegt...

Boah, ich bin sooo ausgehungert nach Grillgeschmack!
Dazu Knobibutter, Nudelsalat und ein paar Bierchen.

Der Sommer kann kommen!:q


----------



## schempy (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin,

hab gestern erst Hähnchen auf dem Grill gehabt und ein lecker Glühwein dazu |stolz:

Aber ein schönes Nackensteak wäre heute schon wieder ok |muahah:

Dann sind dieses Jahr schon fast 20 kg Holzkohle weg :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jut jetzt ist es soweit!

Ich hab ja seit diesem Monat eine Fachfrau für die 
Fleisch-/Wurstwarenversorgung im Haus, 
da wird bestimmt was leckeres aufzutreiben sein #6

Irgendwas in die Richtung Surf & Turf, wenn dann wollen 
wir die Grillsaison auch gebührend einleiten #g


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



schempy schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> hab gestern erst Hähnchen auf dem Grill gehabt und ein lecker Glühwein dazu |stolz:
> 
> ...




Oh, Hähnchenteile sind eine prima Idee.

Zum hinterher knabbern.
Statt Chips!!!:g

Hab gestern auch 30 Kilo Steakhousekohle geordert.

@Kai,

hat deine Holde die Branche gewechselt, oder hast du die Holde gewechselt???|kopfkrat


----------



## schempy (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Was auch immer lecker ist, Spaerrips .....hmmm


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



schempy schrieb:


> Was auch immer lecker ist, Sparerips .....hmmm




Jau, da hab ich für die Kinder ne ordentliche Portion eingelegt.:q

Für uns Erwachsene gibt's "dicke Rippe" als Leckerchen!:vik:

Was auch geil kommt, so als Beilage, die Zwiebelringe vom Einlegen im Backofen in ner feuerfesten Form fertig garen...

Wenn ich da dran denk, läuft mir der Sabber!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nene Branchenwechsel, hat jetzt nen super Job in Neustadt bekommen #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nene Branchenwechsel, hat jetzt nen super Job in Neustadt bekommen #6




Top Sache!

Und wenn sie dann noch regelmäßig lecker Fleischchen mitbringt...


----------



## schempy (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sabber :q

ich könnte den grill jetzt schon anfeuern:q


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klasse .... 8° plus und draußen scheint auch noch die Sonne !!!! :vik:
wünsche euch allen schon mal nen schönes Wochenende ! |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau top Wetter! 

Ich habe gerade mal wieder eine Ladung Köder bekommen und muss 
die Dinger jetzt noch irgendwie in die wegen Überfüllung geschlossene Tasche bringen...


----------



## nemles (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geile Idee fürs WE #6

Werde morgen (so das Wetter mitspielt) auch mal den Grill anwerfen. Werde heute schon mal Steaks und Hähnchen präparieren :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na toll, hier zieht gerade eine fette Regenwand auf...


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



:vik: *nur noch 30 Stunden* :vik: 

Darf morgen zum Glück arbeiten, sonst würd' ich irre werden und das Gerödel noch 3 mal aus und wieder einpacken.

:vik: *Endlich wieder Kuttern* :vik:






*@all LD-Diskussionsfreunde:*
*   ist 'ne reine Plattentour   *
*so stfu *


----------



## djoerni (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

viel spaß chris! Hab ne fette erkältung! Komme also nicht mit!


----------



## AndiHH (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> viel spaß chris! Hab ne fette erkältung! Komme also nicht mit!




Mein Arzt würde sagen ich müßte an die frische Luft :q


----------



## djoerni (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat er auch. aber irgendwie bekomme ich das zuhause nicht durch...


----------



## Macker (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin jetzt noch in ruhe kaffeeschlürfen und dann ab nach Laboe,
mal schauen was da so an Fisch aus dem Kalten wasser will.
Der Wettergott scheint ja diesmal auf unserer Seite zu Stehen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Na dann mal alle zehn Daumen gedrückt #

Ich darf mich heute erst mal um den Knutschfleck 
an Susannes Auto kümmern...


----------



## djoerni (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin! 
@ kai
was hat Susanne denn gemacht?

@ chris
wie war's gestern?


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Badabumm, aber zum Glück nur kleines Badabum


----------



## vazzquezz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @ chris
> wie war's gestern?



Ich dachte, der steht HEUTE auf der Blauort?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach zusammen!

@Kai- wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat, sorgen die Mädels schon dafür das einem nicht langweilig wird:m

Na ja, besser etwas kalt verformt als warm geblutet!!!

PS- Das weisse Zeugs wird endlich weniger- der Lorenz kommt raus........ es geht aufwärts!


----------



## Macker (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja das war heute ne glatte Nullnummer 20 leute 2 Platten und ca 15-20 Heringe, aber gutes Wetter.
Heute war einer der Statistiker von Rostock mit an Bord ,der konnte dann Sehen was die Angler so aus der Ostsee holen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade Jörg, aber gut für die Statistik!

@ Namensvetter

Da hast Du Recht! Die Kaltverformung ist beim StreetKa 
aber mehr eine Kaltsplitterung... alles Plaste 

Wird leider nicht billig, weil die halbe Front neu muss und 
die TK Versicherung für den Schaden am eigenen Auto bei 
Selbstverschulden (hat sie) nicht aufkommt.


----------



## djoerni (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Richtig HEUTE!!! Das hört sich ja nicht so dolle an. Aber gut dasan einem solchen Tag ein Statistiker an Bord war und nicht, wenn doch mal Fisch satt an Bord kommt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai machst halt ein Resto-Trööt im Boote Forum auf und machst alles mit GFK fertig!
Bilder nicht vergessen!
So wird der Ka zum Unikat:m

Wär doch gelacht wenn ein Bootler so´n Plaste Dingen  nicht heile kriegt!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee lass mal, wir haben das Ding heute Mittag zur 
befreundetet Werkstatt gebracht und lassen das 
professionell machen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja,Spaß hat´s gemacht und Fisch war da,das konnte man eindeutig auf´m Lot sehen.
Nur wenn die Viecher nicht wollen,was soll man machen.
Wir haben wirklich alles probiert,aber was soll´s.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau schade das nicht rechtzeitig auf Hering umgestellt wurde, dann wären vlt noch ein paar legger Mahlzeiten dabei rum gekommen, andererseits kann ich's auch verstehen, 1Kg Hering ~ 900g Schuppen die schön fest an Deck kleben, wer will das wieder beseitigen? #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g @Brassenwürger |schild-g​ 
wünsche Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag, feier schön 

Gruß Chris​


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> 1Kg Hering ~ 900g Schuppen die schön fest an Deck kleben, wer will das wieder beseitigen? #c




Ich nicht,hab eben noch Tunke in der Küche verteilt.

F.U.C.K.

Will mal hoffen,das der Essig hilft


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Unser MFT feiert Geburtstag und keiner hat' gemerkt *​ 
Am 21.02.2007 haben der inzwischen verzogene Andy und meine wenigkeit den MeeresanglerFrühschnackTeam-Thread ins Leben gerufen, viele geniale Treffen und 3 Jahre später stehen wir (meiner Meinung nach) ganz Dicht am Abgrund.

Wenn man bedenkt was sich aus einem einfachen Boardietreffen entwickelt hat, wäre es Schade wenn unsere eingeschworene Gemeinschaft sich auf andere Foren verteilt und hier nur noch Dünngeschwätzt würde.

Schaut doch mal wieder im Forum vorbei, einige sind schon mehrere Monate dort nicht mehr online gewesen 
Falls ihr es vergessen haben solltet hier nochmal der Link Klick mich

#g Auf viele weitere Treffen und ein gelungenes 4tes Jahr #g

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Ich habe das MFT Forum nur als "Ausweicher" bei Serverproblemen gesehen. 
Für mich gehört das MFT zum Anglerboard wie der Senf zur Bratwurst!

@BW

Von mir natürlich auch alles erdenklich Gute #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *Unser MFT feiert Geburtstag und keiner hat' gemerkt *​
> Am 21.02.2007 haben der inzwischen verzogene Andy und meine wenigkeit den MeeresanglerFrühschnackTeam-Thread ins Leben gerufen, viele geniale Treffen und 3 Jahre später stehen wir (meiner Meinung nach) ganz Dicht am Abgrund.
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt was sich aus einem einfachen Boardietreffen entwickelt hat, wäre es Schade wenn unsere eingeschworene Gemeinschaft sich auf andere Foren verteilt und hier nur noch Dünngeschwätzt würde.
> ...




Von mir natürlich auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Trööt und an alle Hiermitschreiber!

Das mit dem Abgrund sehe ich aber eigentlich ganz und gar nicht so.
Es kann einfach nicht NUR über's Meeresfischen gesabbelt werden.
Bei mir bzw. uns einfach aus dem Grund, dass wir zum Beispiel viel zu wenig zum Meeresfischen kommen!
Da schnackt man halt auch mal "Dünn"!
Weiß gar nicht, wo da das Problem sein soll.
Schließlich gab es die letzten Monate genug Tage, wo nur durch "Dünngeschnacke" der Thread überhaupt am Leben erhalten worden ist!!!

Ich finde es auch schade, dass nicht mehr Viele aus der alten Crew mitschreiben und dass der MFT-Vater sogar gänzlich verzogen ist.

Wäre wirklich schön, wenn wieder eine regere Beteiligung hier statt finden würde.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Ines (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bald ist die saure Schneegurkenzeit ja auch wieder vorbei, dann ist hier (wie am Wasser) bestimmt auch wieder mehr los...


----------



## Ines (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach ja, und das MFT-Forum - ich weiß mein Passwort nicht mehr, das ist aus dem Speicher geflogen, jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder die ganze Passwort-vergessen-Prozedur machen. Lästig...


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *Unser MFT feiert Geburtstag und keiner hat' gemerkt *​
> Am 21.02.2007 haben der inzwischen verzogene Andy und meine wenigkeit den MeeresanglerFrühschnackTeam-Thread ins Leben gerufen, viele geniale Treffen und 3 Jahre später stehen wir (meiner Meinung nach) ganz Dicht am Abgrund.
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt was sich aus einem einfachen Boardietreffen entwickelt hat, wäre es Schade wenn unsere eingeschworene Gemeinschaft sich auf andere Foren verteilt und hier nur noch Dünngeschwätzt würde.
> ...



Tja,das MFT Bord.
Ich hab ja heute schon mit dir geschnackt und auch ich finde es schade,das viele der "alten/ersten" Member aus irgend einem Grund hier nicht mehr schreiben.
Den Andy hab ich ja erst gar nicht kennen gelernt.

Ich sehe das mal so.
Es haben nicht alle die Möglichkeit hier über´s Meeresangeln schreiben können,da nicht alle mal eben so an die See kommen können,wie Chris,Jörg,Kai und ich.
Bei mir wird das auch sicherlich bald anders,denn dann fahre ich auch mal eben bummerliche 2 1/2 Stunden zur Ostsee,aber nur noch 30 zur Nordsee,werde mich komplett Umorientieren müssen.
Was dann auch noch du kommen wird,ich ziehe in eine Region,die noch nicht so wirklich mit DSL fähigem Netz gesegnet ist.Das wird echt noch lustig.

Dann kommt auch noch beim MFT Bord hinzu,das wir nicht viele Member haben,und wenn dann einer mal los war,dann sind es oftmals die gleichen,die eh die Tour zusammen gemacht haben.
Also denke ich,es wäre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Nöten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Ach ja, und das MFT-Forum - ich weiß mein Passwort nicht mehr, das ist aus dem Speicher geflogen, jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder die ganze Passwort-vergessen-Prozedur machen. Lästig...


 
Will mal sehen, ob ich dir da weiterhelfen kann, aber auf die schnelle hab ich nichts gefunden. 
Ich bleib dran #6



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Tja,das MFT Bord.
> Ich hab ja heute schon mit dir geschnackt und auch ich finde es schade,das viele der "alten/ersten" Member aus irgend einem Grund hier nicht mehr schreiben.
> 
> ...
> ...


 

Naja ich sehe schon das Problem, aber wir haben ja auch einen kleinen Süßwasserbereich.
Gut bei dem Wetter ist natürlich Flaute, aber die Ausrede zählt bald nicht mehr, hoffe es geht dann wieder aufwärts #6

Vieleicht finden sich ja auch noch ein paar nette Leutz die ihre Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse im kleinen Rahmen teilen möchten.
Selbstverständlich spielt sich das meiste weiterhin hier bei Mutter Anglerboard ab, aber ab und zu ein kleiner Text das müsste schon drin sein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ines
guckst Du PN


----------



## Ines (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Peter, wird das Ostfriesland, Oldenburg, Kehdingen, Land Wursten oder was für eine abgelegene Region, in die du ziehst?


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! 
man man man - gestern sah das schon so klasse aus in *Travemünde* , heute morgen schon wieder 10cm Neuschnee #q
werde aber demnächst bestimmt trotzdem mal los, denke nen paar Heringe und Wittlinge sollten mal zu erwischen sein


----------



## Macker (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Ich kann das von gestern so nicht Stehen lassen (3 Heringe)
das geht an die Ehre.
Also werde Ich am So den28.02 auf dem Longtörn Rache an den Schuppentieren nehmen.
Will noch einer mit?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo warst du denn los ?


----------



## Macker (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mit Chris und Peter auf der Blauort.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> So Ich kann das von gestern so nicht Stehen lassen (3 Heringe)
> das geht an die Ehre.
> Also werde Ich am So den28.02 auf dem Longtörn Rache an den Schuppentieren nehmen.
> Will noch einer mit?
> ...




Eher ja als nein 
Ich sinne auch auf Rache, muss das aber erst mit Eileen beschnacken
Ich meld mich später bei dir #6


----------



## Macker (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris die wetterprognose sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus.
Das Gespräch vorhin mit Eggi hörte sich auch vielversprechend an.
Er hat da ne Idee was neues zu probieren kann natürlich auch ein Griff ins Klo sein aber kann auch gut werden.
Bei sonem 12 Std Törn kann mann ja auch ecken anfahren wo mann sonst nicht hinkommt.
Dann grüße Eileen schön von mir, ich fand es schon gut das sie gestern noch gesagt hat mit dem 14ten mal schauen wie das wetter ist.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
sag mal kennst du basaltfeuer? soll irgendwo bei euch gebrannt werden... meine kollegen sprachen davon, dass es guuuut sein soll|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> sag mal kennst du basaltfeuer? soll irgendwo bei euch gebrannt werden... meine kollegen sprachen davon, dass es guuuut sein soll|wavey:




Mahlzeit!


Hast auf Andy's Party am Teich nix davon abbekommen???
Das wird direkt hier umme Ecke gebrannt...
Schmeckt wirklich gut, hat aber mächtig viel Bums und sorgt regelmäßig zu Totalausfällen!


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> sag mal kennst du basaltfeuer? soll irgendwo bei euch gebrannt werden... meine kollegen sprachen davon, dass es guuuut sein soll|wavey:


Geiles Zeug,hatte erst vor kurzem wieder eine Begegnung damit.
Wie Dirk schon sagt,bei 54 Volt,brauchst nicht viel davon und es geht mächtig vorwärts.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich trinke das Zeugs auch ab und an ganz gerne.
Allerdings ist zuviel davon wirklich übel!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer #6


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin .... |wavey:
so, nächstes WE aill ich nach Travemünde da im Hafen mal nen büschn die angel auswerfen falls ich nich mitn Boot raus kommen sollte .... ich muß unbedingt mal wieder ans Wasser


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hast du nen schein für die trave jörg? das wäre ja mal wieder was. wie früher am priwall stehen und platte zupfen:l

@dirk
ich kann mich zumindest nicht dran errinnern|uhoh::q


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch nicht .... will dafür demnächst dann mal nach Lübeck um mir den Schein zu holen...
egal was, Platte gehen natürlich auch :m


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo gibts denn sonst noch tiefes wasser in wurfweite? kieler hafen? da habe ich als jugendlicher auch öfter gefischt und gut gefangen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War da nicht mal irgendwas mit "Kieler Hafen für Angler verboten"???


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich weiss aber nicht ob der ganze hafen. mal fragen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Dirk
das geht da ums Bootsangeln im Fahrwasser. Uferangeln, soweit möglich, ist nach wie vor erlaubt #6


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an. hast du nen tip wohin?


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

guck mal die *coole* Seite ... ganz viele tips ! :m


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

geile seite! danke jörg!


----------



## Ines (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tolle Seite, danke!


----------



## Bertl (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wow,
das ist ja echt eine geniale Seite.
Wenn es sowas für BaWü auch geben würde, dass wär mal nicht schlecht.
Sowas ist echt Gold wert.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an. hast du nen tip wohin?


 
Die einschlägigen Plätze halt, Kiel an der Schiffschraube, Kiel-Holtenau usw.



HD4ever schrieb:


> guck mal die *coole* Seite ... ganz viele tips ! :m


 
Sehr geil vielen Dank Jörg #6


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde ! |wavey:
irgendjemand mal nen tip wo ich am WE nen paar Wittis vom Ufer aus erwischen könnte ? 
dachte ja vielleicht mal nach Travemünde und dann kleine jigs übern Grund zupfen |kopfkrat
oder 30-40g Pilker mit Dorschvorfächern |kopfkrat


----------



## djoerni (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@jörg
deswegen dachte ich an den kieler hafen. brauchst ja tieferes wasser. also ich könnte auch ein paar wittels vertragen...:q


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kieler Hafen geht sicherlich auch ... Travemünde ist aber auch tief wegen dem Fährverkehr ... 
wollte mir ja sowieso den Traveschein holen ... :m
bisher konnte ich den lütten Wittlingen ja nix abgewinnen, aber ich brauch nun mal welche für nen Räucherversuch - abgesehen davon das ich unbedingt mal wieder die Rute schwingen muß :q
na mal gucken und mal testen


----------



## djoerni (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werde mal schauen. vielleicht trifft man sich ja in travemünde...
geräuchert sind dit viecher top!


----------



## Macker (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris geht alles Klar wir Stehen denn auf dem Heck.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @Chris geht alles Klar wir Stehen denn auf dem Heck.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 

Top #6 
wann ist endlich Sonnabend |director:


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

grad das richtige gegen Winterdepri gefunden ....
" The big Fish - Teil 1-3 " Angeln im Aussiland auf Baramundi & Co
herrlich .... :k


----------



## Macker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Top #6
> wann ist endlich Sonnabend |director:



Wieso der Longtörn ist am So.den28.02.2010 oder Freust du dich aufs gerödel packen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle ! |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen! 

@jörg
sowas kann ich mir im moment nicht antun. dann laufe ich völlig im kreis


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Wieso der Longtörn ist am So.den28.02.2010 oder Freust du dich aufs gerödel packen?
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 

weißt doch..Vorfreude :vik::vik::vik: ..auf die freie Bahn Sonntag morgen :g:m


----------



## Macker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Ich war heute bei Moritz in Kaki, eigentlich wollte Ich meiner Frau und meiner Schwägerin son Flotation Anzug für die Laboer Dorschtage besorgen.
Die Anzüge von Penn fand Ich recht schwer und die Passform war für Frauen auch nicht so toll.
Dann haben wir aber Anzüge von WFT Sundrige gesehen sahen besser aus wie die von Penn auch viel Leichter.
Runtergesetzt non 219€ auf119€ passten auch den Frauen ordentlich.
Ich habe dann den Verkäufer gefragt ob es sowas auch für mich gibt.
Der sagte dann Größe G passt immer.
Ich (198cm140kg) habe noch nie was von Größe G gehört aber passt einwandfrei das Ding.
Die Verarbeitung der Anzüge scheint OK zusein und 119€ für alle Größen ist mm ein top Preis.
Also wenn einer noch sowas sucht die haben noch reichlich.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

galub ich ja garnicht, treibt sich bei mir in der Nachbarschaft rum und sagt nicht bescheid #d wann warst Du denn da? ich war auch heute schon dort so ca 1630, hab mir ne Rute Rolle Kombi für die Rifftour und Norge angeguckt und mich ein bischen darin verloved  :l


----------



## Macker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir waren so gegen 13Uhr da.
Anschliesend waren wir bei der Wurstbude vorm Famila da Lobe Ich mir aber unseren Hagebau das sind Welten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ines (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich habe auch so einen Sundridge-"Überlebensanzug" (so hieß der vor einigen Jahren noch) und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle!!! 

@dirk 
wat is nu mit die halle???


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

MoinMoin!

noch ein paar Stündchen dann ist Wochenende!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin moin an alle!!!
> 
> @dirk
> wat is nu mit die halle???



Moinsen!|wavey:

Jörn, du willst doch da wohl nicht angeln???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Dann fahr lieber zu irgend ner Fischzucht in deiner Nähe und angel da...

Ich werd heut Nachmittag mal schauen, was mein Weiher so macht!
Ist ja im Moment gaaanz schön viel Wasser im Bach unterwegs.:q


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö will ich nicht. die haben nen "normalen" puff. da will ich hin. nebenbei gucke ich mir die gülleforellen an


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> nö will ich nicht. die haben nen "normalen" puff. da will ich hin. nebenbei gucke ich mir die gülleforellen an


 


so wie ich dich kenne probierste die halle mal ebend nebenbei aus :m erzähl mal ob das fleisch durch gülle zarter ist :v


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vielleicht wird die fleischfarbe ja etwas interessanter:v


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn du die Fische jemand kredenzt, dann wechselt derjenige beim Verzehr bestimmt auch mehrmals die Gesichtsfarbe...:q

Ich lach mich weg!!!|muahah:


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf jeden fall wissen wir schon mal das du in der halle warst wenn du mehr als 5 st hast .

man nennt dich dann mr.  indoor :m|bigeyes#6


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

obwohl wer wattwürmer futtert wird so ne gülle forelle bestimmt nicht verschmähen :v


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werde auf keinen fall mehr als 5 haben! und wenn sind die nicht aus dem stall!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> obwohl wer wattwürmer futtert wird so ne gülle forelle bestimmt nicht verschmähen :v




Oh oh Jörn,

die Sache mit den Watties wird dir ewig nachhängen!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die gülle forellen könnten das aber vergessen machen :q


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sag mal dirk, wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch mit forellenbächen aus? hätte mal richtig böcke mit kleinen wobblern und spinnern an nem lütten bach bafos zu fangen:l


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh oh Jörn,
> 
> die Sache mit den Watties wird dir ewig nachhängen!!!



was aus jugendsünden werden kann|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einen richtig guten Forellenbach haben wir!

Genau da werde ich an Karfreitag mein Unwesen treiben...:l
*Freu*

Wenn du Bock hast komm vorbei!
Karte kostet 8€ und du darfst vier Fische entnehmen!


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal schauen. ist der 2. april oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> mal schauen. ist der 2. april oder?



Jap!
Pack die Watbüx ein, ne kleine Spinnrute und ein paar Köder.
Schon geht das ab...:m

Ich hab bestes Wetter bestellt!!!


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört sich gut an.


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich schreib am 01.04. abends noch ne klausur. muss ich mal gucken wie und ob ich das schaffe. alternativ hätte ich ja noch hvide sande im angebot...
mal schauen was else so will über ostern.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Komischer Student du bist!!!|bigeyes

Bei meinem Studium war das alles lockerer...:q:q:q

Was ist das überhaupt für ein seltsamer Studiengang den du da belegt hast?


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

BWL Schwerpunkt Controlling der der VwA. Total bescheidene klausurtermine!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oh je, ein BWL'er...

...die studieren ja oft ein Leben lang, hört man!#y

Nee, schreib du ruhig mal dein Klausürchen.

Wir sind am 3ten April eh auf ne Party eingeladen...
Wir können immer noch mal da zusammen fischen.
Der Bach ist ja das ganze Jahr über da!


----------



## djoerni (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das halte ich ein leben lang neben der arbeit nie nicht aus|uhoh:
dann guck mal wann die beste zeit ist, und dann ab dafür!


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> das halte ich ein leben lang neben der arbeit nie nicht aus|uhoh:
> dann guck mal wann die beste zeit ist, und dann ab dafür!


 
du steckst dein stock auch in jeden feuchten teich !!!!:m


----------



## knutemann (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Quappi
Langsam fällt es auf und ist nervig#d


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooo ,endlich Feierabend ! :vik:
wünsche euch nen schönes Wochenende und viele Fische :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
endlich geht's los :vik:
nur noch schnell die Pferde heil über die Bahn bekommen und schwupps..Wattwurm geschmader  #6

@Jörg 
Bis gleich #v


----------



## Ines (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Erfolg auf dem Kutter!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Holt ordentlich was raus Jungs #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dat hep wi don #6
Bericht gibts später oder morgen, ich muss mich erstmal um den Fisch kümmern 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hui hört sich viel versprechend an! Lass uns nicht zu lange schmoren


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen @ all!#h

Ich wünsche euch eine Schnellrumflitzwoche.
Heut Abend meldet sich das Lizchen endlich beim Lehrgang zum Angelschein an...
...und bald darf sie dann auch legal mitangeln!!!:z


----------



## djoerni (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann wünsche ich ihr viel Glück bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> na dann wünsche ich ihr viel Glück bei der Prüfung!




Na, das ist noch bissele früh!
Aber ich denke, das wird sie locker schaffen!:q




















*
Wenn nicht, dann setz ich die lila Avet bei E-Bay rein... ;-))*


----------



## djoerni (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach klar. du hast das ja schliesslich auch geschafft. da mach ich mir bei liz keinen kopf


----------



## HD4ever (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

weiß einer ob im Grömitzer Hafen noch Eis ist ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Das macht Liz locker! Wenn so Typen wie wir das geschafft haben


----------



## djoerni (2. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> weiß einer ob im Grömitzer Hafen noch Eis ist ???




http://www.groemitz.de/webcams-wetter.html



moinsen an alle!


----------



## Ines (2. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lese gerade deine Fangmeldung, Chris.
Da habt ihr ja Glück gehabt, dass das Sturmtief sich so viel Zeit gelassen hat und erst nachts über die Ostsee gezogen ist!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

PetriHeil Chris #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Lese gerade deine Fangmeldung, Chris.
> Da habt ihr ja Glück gehabt, dass das Sturmtief sich so viel Zeit gelassen hat und erst nachts über die Ostsee gezogen ist!#6


 


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> PetriHeil Chris #6


 
Petri Dank :m

Hätte ja auch gerne nen netten Bericht gemalt, hab aber probs mit meiner cam (ich krieg die Bilder da nicht runter) und im moment mal wieder zu viel zu tun  vlt später.

War auf jeden Fall ein geiler Tag, schade nur das Jörg den Dorsch verloren hat, geschätzte 70cm, 200gr Sportex war zum leichten Halbkreis gebogen :v
Wir waren mit 4 Mann auf dem Heck, was auch sehr genial war, Micha2, sein Vater, Jörg und ich  
Jörg hatte danach wohl die Fanglaune verloren und der Tag war mit den Dummen, was aber nix gutes für die Teilnehmer des 14.03.Schinkenangelns verheißt, letztes mal war Peter der winner, diesmal hatte ich einige Platten mehr, am 14ten wird dann wohl Herr macker zurückschlagen |rolleyes#6

*Achja: liebe Grüsse vom Kaffeeklatscher Chrischan an die Truppe, der war mit 3Kollegas auf der KehrheimII*

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man .... was hab ich nen Hals ! |gr:
war schon endlich wieder alles grün draußen ..... und nun in ca 1 Std rund 20cm Neuschnee wieder ...
schneit immer noch wie Sau und befürchte es wird wieder alles liegen bleiben #q
kein Bock mehr auf den Mist - Frühling her, aber zackig !!! |bigeyes


----------



## Herbynor (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In Hamburg sieht es genau so aus. Schöner Klimawandel !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist hier auch nicht besser... :v


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> man .... was hab ich nen Hals ! |gr:
> war schon endlich wieder alles grün draußen ..... und nun in ca 1 Std rund 20cm Neuschnee wieder ...
> schneit immer noch wie Sau und befürchte es wird wieder alles liegen bleiben #q
> kein Bock mehr auf den Mist - Frühling her, aber zackig !!! |bigeyes




Jepp, ganz meine Meinung- langsam reichts wirklich!!!

Bin in beim Transportbeton tätig und seit Montag (nach achtwöchiger Zwangspause) wieder am schaffen.......

-Dienstag......knapp 500m³ Beton sollten zu einen Brückenneubau in Minden geliefert werden- Die Weser führt Hochwasser- Baugrube 1,80m Land unter!#q
Bis das Gelände wieder für Vierachser befahrbar ist, gehen nochmals etwa sechs Wochen ins Land:e

An der A2 sollten die Arbeiten für eine Verkehrsbeeinflussungsanlage wieder aufgenommen werden..................die Straßenmeisterei lässt aber bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage keine Bautätigkeit zu |krach:

Alles schiebt sich nach hinten; ich könnt´kotzen wenn ich an die kommenden Monate denke......

Wieder mal Monate mit 280- 322 Stunden- kaum Freizeit- kaum Familie und Lohnabrechnungen, bei denen man vor lauter Abzüge (Steuern) die Zornesröte nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommt  |splat:

Mal abgesehen davon- Ich kann die weisse Pest nicht mehr sehen!!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Kai der Burzelt heute,|birthday:.

Finde ich klasse das du dieses Tauwetter von Nienburg auch nach Wischhafen geschickt hast.


----------



## nemles (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Kai, altes Haus.

|schild-g|birthday:|schild-g

Alles erdenklich Gute zum Burzeltach :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen allerseits!

Und ein fettes |schild-g|schild-g nach 

Nienburg an meinen Namensvetter!!!


----------



## knutemann (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit

Kai|birthday: an mein Norwegenanhängsel. Feiere #gschön und lass dich reich beschenken.|laola:


----------



## Ines (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier auch noch mal, Kai: Glückwunsch!|birthday:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Kai,

|schild-g

von uns Beiden und alles Gute.:m
Laß dich ordentlich beschenken!

Das Wetter ist ja heut mal wirklich zum Feiern.
Also mach was draus...


----------



## MarkA (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von uns herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute @ Kai und feiere schön...mit Angeln ist ja noch nicht viel..|rolleyes#q

Viele Grüße KasiG und MarkA


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Kai,

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag"

:vik:|birthday:|laola::#2:|schild-g#v#g

Alles Gute und Gesundheit und viele Geschenke und.........


Viele Grüße aus Bremen

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ihr Langschläfer ! #h


----------



## Yupii (8. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Herrn Pflaume
nachträglich auch von mir |birthday:#g


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g Auch von mir alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag Kai |schild-g​ 
|birthday: #g Hoffe du hast gut gefeiert #g |birthday:​ 
Gruß Chris​


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer #6

Vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche! Das Haus hat mal wieder 
gerockt weil meine Vermieterin und ich am selben Tag Geburtstag 
haben. 

Hab gerade meinen Koffer für Ammiland schon mal vorgepackt 
und sicherheitshalber die Sargus mit 30lbs Mono bespult.

Nicht das ich Donnerstag Abend da hocke und nicht nebenbei 
schon mal einen Köfi baden kann #:


----------



## djoerni (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männers! Nen schnellrumgehtag gewünscht...


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
denkt dran jungs heute abend 22:30 SWR Dorschfieber auf hoher See 

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mhm .... da bin ich ja mal gespannt .... 
beim letzten Beitrag den ich diesbezüglich gesehen habe hätte ich :vkönnen als sie die prall gefüllten LD's stolz inne Kamera gestemmt haben ... |gr:


----------



## Macker (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ld wirst du bei Eggi nicht sehen,der weiss auf welchem Ast er sitzt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Sender finden


----------



## djoerni (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn du ih gefunden hast, sach mal bescheid


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Ld wirst du bei Eggi nicht sehen,der weiss auf welchem Ast er sitzt.
> 
> Gruß Jörg




schön zu hören ! ... na mal sehen ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> wenn du ih gefunden hast, sach mal bescheid



Bescheid #6


----------



## djoerni (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das wird ja wieder ein akt, so nen provinzsender zu finden|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du packst das schon #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Djoerni
ich glaub auch an dich  mach et jung #6


----------



## djoerni (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke männer!#h

übrigens noch 4 Tage und der Rest von heute bis ich den ersten Lachs drille:l


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> danke männer!#h
> 
> übrigens noch 4 Tage und der Rest von heute bis ich den ersten Lachs drille:l



Sauber #6 Hol ordentlich was raus! 

Und danach ab auf den Grill- schön in Knoblauch und Öl! |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> danke männer!#h
> 
> übrigens noch 4 Tage und der Rest von heute bis ich den ersten Lachs drille:l




wo gehts hin ???


----------



## djoerni (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sauber #6 Hol ordentlich was raus!
> 
> Und danach ab auf den Grill- schön in Knoblauch und Öl! |rolleyes



nö, den lass ich kalt räuchern

@jörg
nach rügen. da geht angeblich die post ab!


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bestimmt wo doch so lange keiner mehr rausfahren konnte ...


----------



## JoFlash (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo,
versucht es doch mal hier: http://zattoo.com/
Da dürfte SWR doch dabei sein. Werde es heute Abend wohl auch so schauen müssen....


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> nö, den lass ich kalt räuchern
> 
> @jörg
> nach rügen. da geht angeblich die post ab!



Phö, schööööön in Knoblauch und Öl! :m


----------



## JoFlash (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Oder vielleicht hier versuchen:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter#p/u/2/fw3iYjybeGk

hier ist schon ne reportage mit nem dorschkutter. Hoffe nicht, dass es die von heute abend ist!


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne das ist nicht die die heute abend kommt  trotzdem danke für den Link #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bevor jetzt alle im Programm der Provinzsender verschwinden nochmal 
schnell der neue Sendeplatz der neuen alten Norwegenvideos,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY86Y-nMTbA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J6cQvbKsJM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owwpA4Zjkuo


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Sensopilk
guckst Du hier ,ich weiß zwar nicht wie das dort funzt, aber das scheint doch ne Alternative, ansonsten hast Du ja noch gute 20 minuten für nen Sendersuchlauf


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat einer von euch den Bericht aufgezeichnet??
Ich mußte arbeiten und konnte nicht,wollte aber


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hätte auch gerne ne Kopie! Wie war denn die Reportage?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War klar das Du den Sender nicht findest :q

Keine Bange, da wir uns ja schon etwas länger kennen 
habe ich natürlich den Recorder mitlaufen lassen


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sehr schön kai! wenigstens einer auf den man sich verlassen kann. Kannst du ja heute noch eben brennen und auf den weg geben


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab da eine andere Lösung 

Du und Peter bekommen nachher eine PN...


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich will auch eine |bla: :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geht klar Jörg


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine andere Lösung
> 
> Du und Peter bekommen nachher eine PN...



na da bin ich mal gespannt...

ostern gehts zu otto nach hvide sande! hoffe die heringe sind dann da#h


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Geht klar Jörg




danke !!!! |laola:


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wat is denn da mit der komischen pn???


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke kai#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu mach mal kein Stress, ich hab Urlaub


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|smash:#4#x#v|splat:|director:##|splat2::#2:|pftroest:


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auchmalschnelldankegesagt !!!! #g


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das wir hier den 3. Geburtstag alle übersehen haben |uhoh::c
na ja ... den nächsten dann halt :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mir ist gerade aufgefallen das wir hier den 3. Geburtstag alle übersehen haben |uhoh::c
> na ja ... den nächsten dann halt :m


 
guck mal hier |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch mal eben ein erschöpftes "Moin" in die Runde gekrächzt.#h

Seit drei Tagen hat mich ne ganz fiese Mandelentzündung in den Fängen.
Der Mist ist ganz schön hartneckig!

Deshalb schnell wieder ins Bett...


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann mal ne gute Besserung gewünscht |pftroest:


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

laß dich mal schön pflegen !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gute Besserung !


----------



## djoerni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@dirk
gute besserung! gurgel doch mal mit nem feinen singlemalt. dann gehts wieder!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Jungs ich sag dann mal tschüss bis Ostern #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So Jungs ich sag dann mal tschüss bis Ostern #h




Du wirst doch im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten wohl mal an einen Rechner mit I.Net ran dürfen....

Ansonsten wirklich bis Ostern und reiß ordentlich was raus!:m


----------



## Ines (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tschüß, Kai!

Und mir könnt ihr auch mal gute Besserung wünschen.
Ich muss nämlich die Schinkentour knicken.#c|gr:


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Gute Besserung Ines! Tut mir leid mit der Schinkentour, vielleicht wird es nächstes Mal ja was.

@ Dirk

Schaun ma mal ob ich so ne Computerkiste finde


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Und mir könnt ihr auch mal gute Besserung wünschen.
> Ich muss nämlich die Schinkentour knicken.#c|gr:





Oh Ines, hat's dich auch so übel erwischt!|pftroest:

Ich fühle mit dir.

Gute Besserung!:m


----------



## Macker (10. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ines So die würmers habe Ich  schon abbestellt.
Wegen der Tour sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus Ich schätze das Ich Ersatz für dich finde dann bekommst du auch dein Fahrgeld wieder.
Am So. werden auch gleich die Termine für 2011 bekannt gegeben dann hast du gleich was für nächtes Jahr aufm Zettel.

Gruß und Gute Besserung Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer

@Kai
Schönen Urlaub gewünscht #6 

@Jörg
Wie schon per SMS angedroht fällt Eileen leider aus, ich versuch' auch noch jmd ran zu kriegen 

Gruß Chris

ansonsten euch allen einen netten vorletzten Arbeitstag #h


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin !
schleiße mich den Urlaubswünschen und gute Besserungspostings auch an ! #h


----------



## Ines (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für alle guten Wünsche, - die nächste Kuttertour kommt bestimmt.#6

Denn man guten Fang und hoffentlich verfriert ihr euch nicht. Bei der Kälte mit nassen Fingern Würmer aufziehen, ist ja auch nicht so das Vergnügen.#c#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit
Ganz liebe grüsse von Micha an euch alle, war gerade bei ihm, ein anderer Kollege war auch dort, wir haben so über dies und jenes geschnack, er schien mir recht fit, leider geht die Reha nicht so voran wie man sich das wünschen würde, ich hoffe es wird bald wieder.

cu Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Bestell dem ollen Knaben von mir und Liz auch mal beste Grüße...

Kann man ihm nicht irgendwie nen alten Rechner zukommen lassen, dass er bissel mit der Außenwelt kommunizieren könnte?

Würd gern mal wieder mit ihm schreiben.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Er hat seinen Rechner dort stehen, allerdings gibt es da gehampel mir diversen Anbietern wg des Anschlusses. Im Haus liegt wohl kein DSL o.ä. vlt kann sich Ines dazu mal äußern, die ist an dem Thema dran


----------



## Ines (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Dirk, ich habe einen irren Aufwand getrieben, um ihm einen Internetanschluss zu besorgen, aber Alice hat es technisch nicht hingekriegt. Wir haben die seit Oktober eingezahlten Monatsbeträge für den Anschluss gerade zurückerstattet bekommen.
Jetzt warte ich darauf, dass mein Handyanbieter mir den versprochenen UMTS-Chip zuschickt, den ich zu einem günstigen Tarif erwerben kann. Damit wollen wir Micha dann ausstatten, dann ist er nicht von den Hausanschlüssen abhängig.
So ist die aktuelle Lage.
Ich bleibe dran!|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Super, wie du dich darum kümmerst Ines!#6:m

Wär echt schön wenn Micha hier wieder mitsabbeln könnte.


----------



## Macker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Ines du hast Glück, Peter hat noch einen Kollegen aus dem hut gezogen der nimmt deinen Platz.
Schicke mir bitte deine Bankverbindung damit Ich dir dein Fahrgeld zurück Überweisen kann.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (12. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde ! 
auf zum Wochenendspurt .... |bla:


----------



## djoerni (12. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers!

so ne kagge! das trolling fällt wettertechnisch schon wieder aus! langsam dreh ich ab! muss mal wieder zum angeln#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin djoerni
komm Sonntag mit Kuttern, sind bestimmt noch ein paar Plätze bei Eggi frei #6


----------



## djoerni (12. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke für die einladung chris. aber ich werde wohl zuhause bleiben und warten das dass wetter besser wird.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Lauschige 3-4 NW, wat willst Du denn besseres Wetter, man kann natürlich auch Indoorangeln gehen


----------



## HD4ever (12. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was is schon Kutterangeln gegen Lachse drillen ... |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (12. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ... mach mich jetzt demnächst von dannen !
euch allen ein schönes Wochenende !!! #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was is schon Kutterangeln gegen Lachse drillen ... |uhoh:


 

Wer lesen kann... 





djoerni schrieb:


> so ne kagge! das trolling fällt wettertechnisch schon wieder aus! langsam dreh ich ab! muss mal wieder zum angeln#q


 
besser Kutter als zuhause auf besseres Wetter warten


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
|gaehn: hier ist ja ordentlich was los |sagnix sach mal kann das sein das ihr noch alle schlaft  bin vorhin hochgeschreckt und dachte es wär schon Sonntag #v leider nein  nu muss ich noch ca 17 Stunden absitzen, dann geht's endlich wieder ans Meer.
Wetterbericht könnte besser, aber dat wird wohl Gummifischwetter geben 

bis später


----------



## Macker (13. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Weist du wie oft du mir schon was von Gummifischwetter erzählt hast?
Aber egal wenn du mit Gummifisch Angelst beist es wenigstens bei mir auf Pilk und Jig:vik:
Soll Ich dir noch ein Paar von meinen Gummifischen mitbringen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörg, irgendwann zeig ich dir das mit dem Gummifischwetter mal...


----------



## Macker (13. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo das hat Chris auch schon gesagt das du mit den Dingern echt um kannst.
Im Oktober sind wir ja auf der Seho da kann Ich mir denn was bei dir abschauen, weil Ich habe mit den Dingern noch nie was geholt.
Auch nicht an Tagen wo andere(nicht Chris#y) damit Erfolgreich waren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> Auch nicht an Tagen wo andere(nicht Chris#y) damit Erfolgreich waren.


 

Gab es denn je einen Tag an dem ich überhaupt erfolgreich war??? |uhoh::q vlt wendet sich ja morgen mal endlich das Blatt und ich fange wenigstens nen 39er


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an, frage ist nur ob er mit den Fängen den ganzen Kutter oder nur sich und seine 3 Kollegas meint?!?


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris, ich wünsch dir, dass du heut mal richtig abrockst!:m

Natürlich auch allen Anderen.

Reißt ordentlich was aus der See!


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Maenner!

Schoene Gruesse aus Florida. Die Sonne scheint und wir verbrennen 
und hier den Pelz bei Temperaturen weiiit ueber dem Gefrierpunkt. :q

Angeltechnisch lauft es ganz gut, die Kanaele sind voll von 
Halbstarken Jacks, Meeraeschen und zig andere Arten die ich 
immer erstmal in einem Buch nachschlagen muss  

Nachher gehts erstmal zum fishing pier und morgen 
dann mit den Boot auf die ganz Grossen :q

Bilder habe ich noch nicht so viele gemacht aber die die ich habe will ich Euch mal nicht vorenthalten....











was das fuer ein lustiger fisch ist habe ich noch nicht raus gefunden aber er war maechtig sauer auf den 1,40$ Jig reingefallen zu sein und hat erstmal den Haken zerbissen und rumgeknurrt wie ein Dackel in der Zoohandlung 






So Fishers so geh dann mal fruehstuecken und wuensche Euch noch nen atomfreien Tag!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das sieht echt fein aus Kai!!!#6

So in der Sonne angeln laesst sich sicherlich gut aushalten...

Wuensch dir ne richtig schoene Zeit.

Bitte nur nicht so liderlich wenige Bilder machen, sondern mal bissel mehr knipsen!#y


Gruesse von den Schaefers


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sauber !!!! 
könnte mir ja "fast" auch gefallen .... Sonne und Fische 
viel Spaß und Erfolg noch !!! #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Allen Nichturlaubern eine Schnellrumflitzwoche gewünscht...:m

Gruß von einem auf's Fangergebnis von Chris und Jörg wartenden Dirk


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat jemand von euch schon mal was von "Spoon Pilkern" gehört ? 
im Prinzip ist das nen Mittelding zwischen Pilker und Blinker ... mit recht hohem Gewicht, aber aufgrund der Bauweise haben die nen richtig schönen lauf und man kann die wirklich wie einen Blinker führen.
hab ich grad in nem Beitrag Wrackangeln auf der Ostsee gesehen. :k
ich glaub von den Dingern brauch ich mal nen paar zum austesten |bla:
jemand ne Idee wo man die herbekommt ???


----------



## djoerni (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn das die Dinger sind die ich meine, sind die von aquantic. Guck mal bei 321 oder ama....de. Gib mal laut wie die Teile sind.


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee ... da sind nur die "üblichen" Pilkerformen zu finden


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schon mal was von "Spoon Pilkern" gehört ?
> *
> hab ich grad in nem Beitrag Wrackangeln auf der Ostsee gesehen.* :k
> 
> jemand ne Idee wo man die herbekommt ???




Link zu dem Beitrag???


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so sehen die Dinger aus ....
einiges Breiter als normale Pilker - das Gewicht dann auch eher so ne Art Tropfenform - der hier hat 100g 
sehen klasse aus #6


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Link zu dem Beitrag???



hab ich aufn Rechner drauf .....


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier könnt ihr den mal ansehen ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörg, ich hab die Pilker in irgend einem Katalog auch schon gesehen...
Ich guck heut Abend mal.


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Link zu dem Beitrag???




siehe nun 23909 #h


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde !
war gestern mal bei Marcel im Laden - die haben keine Spoon PIlker, in dem Beitrag sagte der doch aber auch was mit selbst gebaut ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!|wavey:

Frag mal bei Stollenwerk nach...
Ich glaube die haben was in der Art im Programm.


----------



## knutemann (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin erstmal

Nee Dirk, die sehen auch ganz anders aus|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Moin erstmal
> 
> Nee Dirk, die sehen auch ganz anders aus|uhoh:




Isch gucke...|bigeyes

Hast du den neuen Katalog?

Meine nämlich da solche Pilker gesehen zu haben.
Werde das auf meiner abendlichen Sitzung noch mal prüfen!


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> I
> Werde das auf meiner abendlichen Sitzung noch mal prüfen!




hahaha ... aber nicht soooo lange #4


----------



## knutemann (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hast du den neuen Katalog?
> Meine nämlich da solche Pilker gesehen zu haben.


Nööh, ich such mal den Link

da isser
http://www.raubfisch.com/de/shop/35...0f5-496f-be05-07150ed51432/productdetail.aspx
sieht zwar fast so aus aber keine größeren Gewichte???
und nochwas gefunden
http://www.raubfisch.com/de/shop/57...e4c-4fb6-be23-60b187d6c038/productdetail.aspx
kommt der sache schon näher


----------



## djoerni (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers!

ist eigentlich ausser quappie jemand über ostern nähe hvide sande unterwegs? bin vom 01.04.-03.04. oben bei otto.


----------



## knutemann (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt hab ich ihn:vik:
http://www.seawaver.com/german/html/spoony.html


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ihn:vik:
> http://www.seawaver.com/german/html/spoony.html




Top!#6


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

klasse !!!! #6
habe den Volker gleich mal angemailt ....


----------



## knutemann (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal bitte auch Rückmeldung an mich:l Das Teil läuft richtig klasse#6


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

werde berichten .... #h


----------



## djoerni (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ihn:vik:
> http://www.seawaver.com/german/html/spoony.html



alter musst du zeit haben|wavey:

aber schönes dingen!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin männers!
> 
> ist eigentlich ausser quappie jemand über ostern nähe hvide sande unterwegs? bin vom 01.04.-03.04. oben bei otto.


 

Ich würd' vlt mit hochkommen, mal sehen 

so ich muss weiter
Gruß Chris


----------



## knutemann (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> alter musst du zeit haben|wavey:



Für euch nehm ich mir doch immer Zeit:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so soll es ja auch sein ! #g


----------



## djoerni (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Für euch nehm ich mir doch immer Zeit:q:q:q




alter gutmensch du die dinger sind aber bestimmt echt top für halbwegs reinen grund.


----------



## knutemann (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Desdawegen werd ich, wenn ich die Teile mal dies Jahr auf Langeland und Norge anteste, Einzelhaken montieren


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Desdawegen werd ich, wenn ich die Teile mal dies Jahr auf Langeland und Norge anteste, Einzelhaken montieren




da hab ich auch dran gedacht .... nen schönen Apex-Einzelhaken drauf und dann schön übern Grund spinnen :q
das *muss* ja klappen !!! #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Maenner!

Schoenen Gruss aus Ammiland! 
Alter Schwede brennen mir die Arme von gersten. Wir hatten uns ein fuer 
hier recht kleines Boot (6,5m x 150PS) gemietet und sind an die Inshoregrenze gefahren. 

Hier ging es dann mit 10cm Oberflaechenwobblern und Jigs los. Das ganze natuerlich mit entsprechendem Geraet (600Gramm Rute und 7tsder Rolle)

Ergebnis waren 3 Jacks gefangen, 1 Tarpon gehakt aber nicht gelandet und ein scheiss Pelikan der sich im Sturzflug auf meinen Wobbler gestuertzt hat. 

Den Geier konnte ich zu Glueck zuegig releasen! :q

Heute mach ich mal lieber garnichts ausser vielleicht ein bisschen shopping da selbst die olle Kaffeetasse ganz schoen schwer ist


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schoenes Ding Kai!:q

Wie groß waren die Jacks?

Gibbet vielleicht bunte Bilder dazu?

So ein Tarpon muss ja los stuermen wie ein gehakter D-Zug...|uhoh:
Mann, ich will auch!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bilder gibt es mal wieder typisch fischgierige Angler von von davor und danach... 
wer hat schon Bock in einem raubenden Fischschwarm die Kamera zu zuecken 

Den Tarpon hatte ich fuer ungefaehr 10 Sekunden am Band, das Vieh war mehr in der Luft als in Wasser... Die Jacks hatten alle so um die 70 schaetze ich mal.
Da hier ne Menge Fische aufgrund des kalten Winters drauf gegangen sind gibt es im Moment sehr wenig Fisch und diese sind per Sonderbestimmung geschont fuer die Entnahme. C&R Fishing darf mal allerdings auf alle Fische machen.

Ach ja ein Hammererlebnis hatte ich gestern Nachmittag von unserem Dock aus. Ich habe mit bei basspro eine neuen Barschcombo gegoennt, @Ultrafeine Baitcastgeschichte, und wollte diese natuerlich wenigstens mal ausprobieren.

Also los, 150yds Schnur drauf, Rute dran Topwater Lure drauf und ab...
Direkt beim ersten Einholen steigt nicht wirklich so ein Jack direkt bei uns im Kanal auf den Lure ein?! :r

Die nagelneuen 150yds PP waren binnen Sekunden wieder runter 
und der Bremsfinger am gluehen, alter Schwede! :q

Mit den leichten Geraet hatte ich natuerlich keine Chance und war ganz 
froh das es nur die Leine und nicht die ganze Combo dahin gerafft hat


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schmackt gegrillter Pelikan nicht ? |kopfkrat |supergri
genau .... nen paar pics sollen ja schon drin sein für die Kumpels inner kalten Heimat |director:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Krass, dass es da wegen dem Winter die Fische dahingerafft hat!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das mit dem Jack an der kleinen Baitcaster war bestimmt lustig.
Ich haette zu gerne dein Gesicht gesehen...:q


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es mal wieder typisch fischgierige Angler von von davor und danach...
> wer hat schon Bock in einem raubenden Fischschwarm die Kamera zu zuecken



faule Ausrede !!! *son Teil* hier muß doch bei sonem Trip unbedingt mit 
hab ich mir auch schon gekauft ... mal sehen ob ich das balkd beim Lachse drillen mal testen kann ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja das Fischsterben ist hier ne ganz grosse Nummer weil hier 
eine riesen Branche dann haengt. Fishing and Boating ist hier das Hobby Nr.1

Insgesamt ist es fuer die Locals aber auch immer noch sehr kalt bei 
25Grad und mehr. Temperaturen die fuer uns schon ganz angenehm sind


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> faule Ausrede !!! *son Teil* hier muß doch bei sonem Trip unbedingt mit
> hab ich mir auch schon gekauft ... mal sehen ob ich das balkd beim Lachse drillen mal testen kann ;-)



Donnerwetter!?! Ich hab in den letzten Tagen ja so einiges Spielzeug auf den Booten gesehen, aber ein Stirnband mit ner Kamera drin ist mir auch neu... |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wird bestimmt die XXX-Branche revolutionieren!  |muahah:


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch nich schlecht ..... 
an die Einsatzmöglichkeit hab ich ja noch gar nich gedacht


----------



## djoerni (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@kai
geile sache das mit der baitcaster! also merke: digges kabel auf die rolle
hau da noch ordentlich was raus! 

@jörg
sag mal wie ist denn die qualität der kamera? Bild/Verarbeitung/Wasserdichtigkeit? Feines Teil...


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hab die noch nicht so viel getestet ...
wasserfestigkeit denke ich nicht so der hit - die Qualität für kleine clips auf youtube o.ä. ausreichend - wenn natürlich nicht mit HD Kamera zu vergleichen .
kann ja demnächst mal nen Beispiel clip basteln ...
hab noch ne *andere *auf meinem Boot montiert die wasserdicht ist ... 
wie gesagt will ich damit mal versuchen nen paar schöne kleine Bootsangelclips zu basteln ...
Beispielvideos gibts da ja bei pearl auch zu sehen


----------



## djoerni (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt. lachstrolling ist ja auf den 25.04. verschoben. denke mal ich bestell mir auch mal son teil für solche kleinbootssachen.


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nicht nur aufm Kleinboot .... 
hab mich geärgert das ich das Teil nicht schon dabei hatte als ich meinen letzten schönen Fang ( 81er Zander ) beim Spinnfischen hatte ...
ist bestimmt ne zusätzliche schöne Erinnerung an manch schöne Stunden am Wasser denke ich ....


----------



## djoerni (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auf jeden fall. hatte sowas nie auf dem zettel. aber wo ich drüber nachdenke ist das ne schöne sache. auch beim mefoangeln sicher sehr nett wenn das wasser vor einem explodiert


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sooo ... wünsche dann allerseits nen schönen Feierabend ! 
cu tomorrow ... |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Yo, von mir auch nen lockeren Feierabend an alle!

Ich werd mir gleich den Wanst mit Wildschweingulasch füllen...


----------



## djoerni (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

euch auch männer! bei uns gibts krustenbraten mit rotkohl, klössen und brauner soße:l


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Maenner!

Kurz vorm zu Bett gehen noch ein kurzer Snapshot von heute Nachmittag.

Obwohl es eigentlich ein "Nichtangeltag" werden sollte konnte ich mir ein paar Wuerfe im Garten, mit der Leichten Baitcaster, nicht verkneifen und wurde mit ein paar, in der Summe waren es sechs oder sieben, Ladyfish auf einen kleinen Gummifisch belohnt.

Die machen vielleicht ein Terz an der Angel


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri #6 und GN8 #h


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen @ all !
mhm .... die sehen recht flink aus die Biester, kann mit vorstellen das die an der Angel fun machen ...
hast du da schon mal nen Tarpoon erwischt ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!|wavey:

Kai, die Sprotte hat ja ne ganz schoen kraeftige Schwanzflosse.
Da glaub ich dir, dass die ganz gut abgehen.

Ich dachte bei "Ladyfish" allerdings zuerst, du haettest deine Holde gedrillt...:q


----------



## djoerni (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri kai! 
und dann schön in knobi und öl gebraten


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> werde berichten .... #h



Mein Bericht : 

_"leider gibt es die Dinger nicht zu kaufen. Wir wollten die selber  produzieren, aber da steckt viel Teufel im Detail. Bislang hat es  deshalb nur zu ein paar Prototypen gereicht. Zum Lighttackling aber eine  echte Alternative.

Ich hoffe, wir kiegen die zum Herbst aufgelegt." 

_schade schade :c


----------



## knutemann (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

:c:c:c


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

@ Joerg

Naja genau genommen gehoeren die Ladys zur Familie der Tarpone 
Einen "richtigen" habe ich bisher nur fuer ein paar Sekunden an der Leine
gehabt.
Durch das Fischsterben in diesem Winter scheint es auch eine Menge T dahin gerafft zu haben.

@ Joern

Die Ladys machen richtig Laune an der Angel, in der Pfanne koennte man den "poor Taste" wohl nichtmal mit einem ganzen Knoblauchkorb ueberdecken


----------



## djoerni (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Mein Bericht :
> 
> _"leider gibt es die Dinger nicht zu kaufen. Wir wollten die selber  produzieren, aber da steckt viel Teufel im Detail. Bislang hat es  deshalb nur zu ein paar Prototypen gereicht. Zum Lighttackling aber eine  echte Alternative.
> 
> ...




zum herbst??? bis dahin ist die ostsee doch eh dorschfrei|uhoh:


----------



## Macker (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Chris, lass dich heute nicht Ärgern
und Deier heute abend schön.
Wer weiss vlt bis du ja jetzt alt genug dass das mit der Milch langsam Aufhört.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

happy birthday chris!
Viele gruesse aus dem sunny state 

Ich zieh mir jetzt ein Miller High Life auf Dich rein


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ All

man mag es kaum glauben aber heute wurde mal nicht geangelt!

Dafuer haben wir uns an diveren Outlett Stores und zwei 
Angellaeden (Basspro und Dicks) vergangen.

Hier habe ich einen absoluten Oberhammer gefunden und 
massenweise geshoppt, mehr aber nur im Vertrauten 

Danach haben wir gebuehrend den st patrick's day gefeiert!

Keine Ahnung was der Feiertag soll aber wir hatten eine 
Menge Spass mit dem gruenen Bier und es Ammis. :q

Morgen ist wieder Action angesagt, da hier eine Menge neue 
Topwater Koeder liegen die alle noch getestet werden muessen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> |schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Chris, lass dich heute nicht Ärgern
> und Deier heute abend schön.
> Wer weiss vlt bis du ja jetzt alt genug dass das mit der Milch langsam Aufhört.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Hat heute morgen schon gut angefangen, mein Chef hat mich ver*rscht, erst auf arbeit hab ich erfahren das ich heute frei hab, weiß garnicht ob ich mich ärgern oder freuen soll #c



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> happy birthday chris!
> Viele gruesse aus dem sunny state
> 
> Ich zieh mir jetzt ein Miller High Life auf Dich rein


 
#g immer runter mit dem labbrigen Maisgebräu  thx


----------



## HD4ever (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ! auch von mir natürlich nen |birthday:!!! #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ge'Moije!

Chris, nachdem ich dieses Post jetzt zum zweiten Mal schreibe und hoffe, dass es jetzt klappt mit dem Senden...

Auch hier nochmal alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit!
Nutz den freien Tag!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## vazzquezz (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*




Chris!

V.


----------



## djoerni (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute zum Burzeltach chris! geniess den tag beim angeln. #h


----------



## MarkA (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von uns ein|birthday: und alles Gute @ Chris na ja dann hast heute wenigstens frei das Wetter ist ja endlich auch mal ganz gut :q

Viele Grüße KasiG und MarkA


----------



## Ines (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-gMeinen herzlichen Glückwunsch, Chris!|schild-g
Dann mach was aus dem freien Tag!#v


----------



## nemles (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Uns Milchbubi hat Burzeltag :vik::vik::vik:


Alles erdenklich Gute für Dich 
|schild-g|laola:|schild-g


----------



## djoerni (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tom, alte säge!!! lange nix von dir gelesen! allet jut bei dir?


----------



## Liz261280 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier denn auch nochmal 

@ Chris

Alles Liebe und Gute gewünscht #g


----------



## knutemann (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meinereiner wünscht auch
 |birthday:|jump:|birthday:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir ..............
"Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag"

|schild-g:#2:#g|laola:|birthday:


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

thx für die Glückwünsche, Männer und Mädels #6

Bericht von heute gibt's hier


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Maenner!

Heute war mal wieder ein lazy day. Ein bisschen shopping, viel 
Ammiwatching und heute Abend ein netter Dinnerabend mit Freunden.

Morgen geht es wieder Angeln, eeeeehrlich


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri chris!

@kai
was machst du denn da im urlaub? du verweichlichst ja komplett geh fischen!!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Allen einen schönen Restfreitag gewünscht.

Nachher geht's ans Dampfmaschinenaufbauen.

Jonas hat sich so ein Dingen zum Geburtstag gewünscht.
Ist aber auch was für Papas.
Da kann man richtig was mit antreiben...
Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## knutemann (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
@Dirk
Bau das Ding an deine Multi, dann hast du die erste dampfgetriebene Multi:q Patente anmelden nicht vergessen|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Bau das Ding an deine Multi, dann hast du die erste dampfgetriebene Multi:q Patente anmelden nicht vergessen|rolleyes




Unser Knuti hat doch immer die besten Ideen!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dampf betriebene Avet, das hat doch was 

Hab uebrigens gestern eine LX 2Speed LH fuer 300$ geschossen. #6
Die SX hab ich wieder zurueck gebracht, irgendwie liegt die mir nicht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guter Preis für die Rolle Kai!#6

War dir die SX zu klein, oder was meinst du mit nicht liegen?

Die LX wird bestimmt noch ein ganzes Stück mehr Schnur wollen als meine JX.
Pack also ruhig mal 120m Mono drunter!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja die war irgendwie zu luett. Ich denke in der Gewichtsklasse 
bleibe ich lieber bei Stationaerrollen oder wenn dann sehe ich 
mich nach einer hoch uebersetzten LowProfile um.

Ich habe mir fuer Barsch und Zanderfischen eine 
Shimano Curado 201 E7 gekauft und spiel damit hier fleissig rum, 
vielleicht sowas nur halt nicht als 4Gramm plus Leichtbau sondern 
etwas robusteres wie die Torro oder aehnlich.

Auf die LX werde ich 500 Yards Geflecht drauf spulen und den Rest
dann nach alter Vaeter Sitte unterfuettern.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich find die SX richtig geil!

Wird als MC Raptor Version in mein Projekt "Monsterjerke" verbaut!
Allerdings erst naechstes Jahr...

Aber dann wird geguckt, was die Helis zu nem gejerkten Bulldawg sagen!


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört sich doch sehr gut an kai! sag mal dirk, willst du dir ne jerke bauen lassen oder was hast du vor?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab letztes mit meinem Angelhöker gesabbelt...
Der hat alles zum Rutenbauen da.
Und ich darf sein Equipment benutzen.
Also werde ich mir nen bösen Blank, nen Griff, Rollenhalter und nette Ringe bestellen und dann mal gucken, ob ich was Vernünftiges hin bekomme.
Ist allerdings noch Zukunftsmusik.

Aber irgendwie muss man sich die Raptor ja einreden!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und probier das auf jeden Fall erstmal mit der SX von Liz aus. 

Ich betreibe ja hier fast ausschliesslich das Fischen mit 
Topwaterkoedern die ja aehnlich wie Jerks gefuehrt werden.

Die Schnurverlegung ist da ziemliche schwierig ohne Schnurfuehrung!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kai, hast du schon ne SX mit Schnur eingekurbelt?

Die Schnur verlegt sich quasi von allein.

Aber ick wes noch jar nüscht.

Vielleicht werden wir uns auch eher dem Brandungsangeln zuwenden.


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört sich bösartig gut an dirk einteilig oder wie willst du den stock aufbauen? was habt ihr denn mit brandungsangeln vor? böcke auf strand hätte ich auch mal wieder...


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörn, einteilig ist übelst sperrig! Soll ja Flugreisentauglich sein.
Ich werde versuchen die wenn so aufzubauen, dass die Teilung am Griff ist.
In etwa so wie bei meiner Bootsrute von Imax.
Mit so nem Steckteil zum verschrauben. Ist jetzt schlecht zu erklären...
Wenn ich nachher zu Haus bin mach ich mal ein Bild.

Tja und das Brandungsangeln hat's mir seit letztem Frühjahr total angetan.
Mann, ich muss ans Wasser!!!|uhoh:
Fang schon an zu sabbern...#q


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kenne die schraubteilung von meiner alten pennrute.
muss unbedingt an die küste. will silber und platte


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Klar Dirk, hab das Ding hier einen Tag zum Popperfischen verwendet 
und dann zurueck gegeben bzw getauscht gegen die LX fuers schwere 
Pilken und Heilbuttkaputtmachen.

Fuer Popper, Jerks oder Topwaterkoeder halte ich Rollen mit Schnurfuehrung
einfach fuer benutzerfreundlicher.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ich werde dann mal abhauen und mich den Fischies windmend, 
see you tonight.


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

reinhauen und fische fangen! mach ein paar foddos!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Maenner!

Tja machen wir es kurz, Fisch gab es heute in Massen.
Der Koeder ist glaube ich nie wirklich unangetastet 
auf dem Grund gelandet.

ABER, leider waren es nur 5 halbstarke Rochen und 
gefuehlte Zweihundertfantatriliarden Catfish Wels...

Okay die Rochen gehen schon ganz gut in Geschirr aber
gewesen sein kann es das noch nicht! 

Oh man hoffentlich wird es bald waermer damit die gescheiten Fische wieder mehr Inshore kommen. #q

Bilders...

Netter Kutter






Die normale Endloesung in der Stellenfrage





Rochen


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und ein bisschen Beachlife...


----------



## djoerni (20. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das sieht aber ganz schön schattig aus bei dir


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai,
hast du es schon mit Kösi´s an den Brücken versucht?Mach mal,aber nicht mit ner Jerke!

@all,
morgen gehts mit der Watbüx an die Küste,was ich mich freu.


----------



## knutemann (20. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann hau sie mal raus#6
Mann was hab ich Böcke auch mal wieder im Ostseewasser zu stehen, wenn nicht immer die vielen Kilometers dazwischen liegen würden:c


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Dann hau sie mal raus#6
> Mann was hab ich Böcke auch mal wieder im Ostseewasser zu stehen, wenn nicht immer die vielen Kilometers dazwischen liegen würden:c



Treffen ist um 9°°,also kannst du gegen 6°° losfahren und die Tarnkappe aufsetzten,damit deine Freunde von der Rennleitung dich nicht erkennen
Wie lange fährst du von dir bis Fehmarn?


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

30 Grad  Klingeling!

Gleich gehts erstmal zu einer Flugshow, danach ist dann wieder Jackattack!


----------



## Macker (20. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und Nr24000

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (22. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab mir mal nen schönen Aufkleber für mein Angelmobil basteln lassen .... falls ihr den mal irgendwo sehen solltet 
greets


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sieht gut aus jörg! bis demnächst am wasser! morgen geht's mefos ärgern


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! 
dann mal viel Erfolg ! 
passt bei mir gerade wieder zeitlich nicht wegen Schichtdienst #d
berichte mal ....


----------



## djoerni (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so wieder im lande. geilstes wetter, sonne satt, leichter wind mit geschätzten 5 aus west, klares wasser... erster strand: 10 autos, alle schneider. zweiter strand, keine autos, wir schneider. dritter strand, vier leute im wasser, alle schneider. Letzter strand, wind voll auflandig, unmöglich befischbar, schneider
trotzdem ein hammertag am bzw. im wasser. 
irgendwie hört ich am strand immer nur das gleiche wie auf'm kudder: *Gestern war gut!!!#q*


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Unser DeepSea Fishing gestern hat auch ziemlich gerockt.

Snapper und Grouper in allen Variationen und Groessen ohne Ende. 
Der Service auf den Touren hier ist der Hammer, da sollten sich 
unsere Dampfer mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Auf den Tag mussten wir erstmal in Hooters zu Abend futtern 
und uns da ein bisschen bespassen lassen.


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja und wo bleiben die Bilders ??? |kopfkrat #c
ausm Hooters meine ich natürlich ... |supergri
Fische haben wir ja schon genug gesehen ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Die sind alle auf der grossen Festplatte eingebrannt 

Der Schuppen ist von hier aus in guter Gehentfernung, 
ich glaube ich geh da nachher wieder zum Lunch hin


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

du Schlingel !!!! |bla:


----------



## djoerni (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also demnächst wieder männergrillen mit bunte bilders luschern??? sauber!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Aber nur mit rosa Twistern....


----------



## djoerni (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö ohne! der letzte ist kaputt


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das war aber auch eine schwere Geburt...


----------



## djoerni (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ging eigentlich. heizungenn können die viecher nicht ab....


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!

Liz und ich werden am 17ten April in Stein auf der Seebrücke sein und bissele angeln...

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust vorbei zu kommen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin an Alle!

@ Kai ..... Du dürftest gern mehr Bilder einstellen! resp. So´Carepaket an neuen /ausgefallenen Kukös darfste auch gern schicken


@ Dirk: Wenn Du nicht unbedingt am gleichen Tag burzeln müsstest wie meine Alte Dame, hätt´ich spontan ja gesagt!
(Ich war gestern in Bremerhaven und hätt´heulen können dass ich keine Zeit zum Angeln hatte-) ich muss unbedingt mal wieder hoch- hab schon Entzugserscheinungen.:c

PS- Spieß und Motor liegt hier noch!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na jut ein paar Bilderchens,


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich werde morgen vormittag mal versuchen nen paar Stinte zu ärgern ... auf nach AG |bla:
schaun wir mal was beim ersten Versuch so dabei rauskommt ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Moin an Alle!
> 
> 
> @ Dirk: Wenn Du nicht unbedingt am gleichen Tag burzeln müsstest wie meine Alte Dame, hätt´ich spontan ja gesagt!
> ...




Moinsen!#h

Schade @ Kai.
Da kommen bestimmt ein paar platte Fische bei raus.
Außerdem werden wir von unserm Lieblingskaffeeklatscher mit Grillwurst, Torten und lecker Flens versorgt...
Kannst dich doch Nachmittags (länger muss man doch eh nicht auf Mutters Geburtstag bleiben) in Rinteln los machen und dann biste spätestens 4 Std später an der Küste.


So könnteste mir dann auch schön Spieß und Motor mitbringen!:m

P.S.: Schade mit Schalke gestern!


----------



## djoerni (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man ist das ein wetter:l und ich sitz hier im büro rum#q


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ... war richtig klasse ... :m
30 Stinte vorhin an der Elbe erbeutet ... mal testen wie die lütten Dinger so schmecken 
nun aber auch gleich arbeiten ...|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri jörg! wo warst du? AG?


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fein Jörg!
Da haste ja ne richtige Mahlzeit gefangen...

Wenn das der Chris liest, dann ist der nicht mehr zu bremsen.


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*hier *nen paar pics dazu von heute vormittag .... 
herrlich endlich mal wieder am Wasser zu sein nach dem sch*** lange Winter !!! |bla:


----------



## djoerni (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich glaub ich hab samstag ein date an der elbe


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da sollst aber regnen #c
angeblich beißen die Biester dann kaum oder schlechter  |kopfkrat
na ja, siehst ja dann die aktuellen Vorkommnisse in dem anderem trööt ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Maenner!

Petri Heil Joerg! Hmm Stint ist auch was Feines #6

Werd mich jetzt mal in Shoppinggetuemmel werfen und nachher den 
den Grill fuer BBQ fertig machen. Und vielleicht ja vielleicht bummel ich 
noch nebenbei nen halben Hering in den Tuempel, mal sehen was so geht


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nur so lütt die Biester .... kann ja sein das die schmecken - aber wird bestimmt nen schönes Gefummel |rolleyes
einmal das Vor- und Zubereiten, dann beim Gräten puhlen.
ich bin gespannt... |bla:


----------



## djoerni (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist kein problem. kopp ab, festhalten und wie beim hering die innereien rausziehen. in mehl wälzen und schön goldbraun ausbacken. kannst die viecher dann so mit haut und gräten wegfuttern...:l kühles blondes dazu und ab gehts...


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ach .... noch nich mal schuppen ???


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> das ist kein problem. kopp ab, festhalten und wie beim hering die innereien rausziehen. in mehl wälzen und schön goldbraun ausbacken. kannst die viecher dann so mit haut und gräten wegfuttern...:l kühles blondes dazu und ab gehts...


 

du futterst auch kleine kinder |supergri
noch 2 tage bis hs #h


----------



## djoerni (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö brauchst du nicht.


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jut.
nen paar von den LÜtten hab ich mal als Köfis für Zander eingetütet ... sollen ja angeblich ganz fängig sein |kopfkrat
schon mal jemand getestet ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!#h
> 
> Schade @ Kai.
> Da kommen bestimmt ein paar platte Fische bei raus.
> ...



Ja, Schätzchen- mach mir noch den Mund wässrig!!!

Du hast leider vergessen, dass ich zu dem anderen Termin erst in den Ruhrpott fahren muss........ und dann noch von da aus rauffahren??? ........´de klatschvolle A1????......... Nöööööööööö- nicht nach ´ner 70- 75 Stundenwoche, da brech´ich am Ar.sche ab!!! 

Sorry........ Spieß und Motor laufen nicht weg- die warten bloss auf ´ne passende Gelegenheit :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Und wuerzen nicht vergessen 
Dazu diesen schleimigen Knoblauchdipp vom Edeka- yummy!


----------



## djoerni (26. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männer!

irgendjemand morgen an der stintkant?


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hier blitzt und donnert es gerade mal so richtig .... |bigeyes
selbst wenn das Wetter morgen ok sein würde, ich leider nicht .
denke am WE treten sich da dann auch alle auf die Füße :m


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

soooo .... schönes Wochenende dann euch allen !!! #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin männer!
> 
> irgendjemand morgen an der stintkant?


 

wenn morgen das Wetter wieder friedlich ist, komm ich mal lang #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Knutemann Du alter Sack, alles Gute zu Geburtstag 
und immer nen dicken Fisch an der Angel #6


----------



## Macker (28. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin
Die 11ten Laboer Dorschtage sind um und waren vom Angeln her erfreulich.
Das Wetter war an beiden Tagen gut und die Fänge um Längen besser als im Vorjahr und besser als Ich gedacht habe.
Königsfisch war 89cm am Freitag auf der Langeland gefangen.
Der Freitag war vom Wetter und von den Fängen her besser als der Samstag.
Fr Nacht wurde es Windig und begann zu Schütten der Wind drehte auf West.
Am Sa morgen war der Spuk dann vorbei Trocken und ne knappe4 aus West.
Allerdings wurde der Apettit der Dorsche dadurch nicht besser.
Die Ergebnise vom Fr krieg Ich noch so zusammen.
89cm Langeland
88cm Simone
74cm Kehrheim
73cm Blauort
Samstag war der Größte Dorsch dann 68cm von der Langeland.
Der Dorschkönig kamm also von der Langeland und die Dorschkönigin von der Kehrheim.
Alles in allem eine tolle Veranstaltung, die Teilnehmerzahl war nicht so Toll wie die letzten Jahre.
Was mann ja auch daran sieht das "nur" noch 4 Schiffe teilnehmen.
Aber dies Jahr ging es mit dem Fang wieder aufwärts was Ich jetzt einfach mal als gutes Zeichen Sehe.
Ich selbst habe am Fr auf der Blauort 4 Dorsche zw.40 und 73cm
Mitgenommen und ca 20 Untermassige wieder zurüchk gesetzt.
Am Sa auf der Langeland habe Ich dann etwas Geschwächelt und 3 Untermassige und ein Wittel releast.
Die Untermassiegen waren an beiden tagen in der Klasse 33-37cm.
War wieder ein schönes We wo mann viele Bekannte gesichter gesehen hat und nächstes Jahr habe Ich am 1 und 2 April schon was vor.
Da werde Ich mir dann den 12ten Aufnäher von den Laboer Dorschtagen holen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Knutemann Du alter Sack, alles Gute zu Geburtstag
> und immer nen dicken Fisch an der Angel #6




Oh, hab da gestern gar nicht drauf geachtet...|rolleyes#t


Auch von mir nachträglich nochmal alles Gute und die üblichen anderen Sachen gewünscht.:m


----------



## rafi86 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin über Ostern auf Juist!
Kann mir jemand sagen was da so los ist und wo man gut angeln kann!
Hab keine erfahrungen im Meeresangeln!
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

für Juist würd ich sagen die Brandungsangeln einpacken und auf Platte angeln #c 

moin moin in die Runde und auch nen herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich #h


----------



## knutemann (29. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke @all für die Glückwünsche#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So Ihr Kuschelhasen, heute ist die neue Avet angekommen 
und wurde gleich ausgiebig getestet und befummelt.

Leider musste ich das lecker Teilchen gleich wieder abgeben, da 
meine Zollgrenze schon arg ausgereizt ist und ich jemand anderes 
bitten muss das Dingelchen auf "seine Kappe" zu nehmen.

Morgen gegen 22 Uhr *Eurer *Zeit heisst es 
dann Tschuess Florida bis zum naechsten Mal :c


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kleiner Trost für dich wenn du zurück kommst :
kein Schnee mehr ! |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Jörg, das kannst du so noch nicht sagen...
Wir haben noch vereinzelte Reste liegen.
Außerdem soll's zum WE Aprilwetter mit Hagel und Schneeschauern geben. LEIDER!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na toll! ich glaub ich bleib hier  28Grad und Sonne...


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und lauter Biester im Hooters auch noch .... :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Quatsch!
Sonne und Wärme wird überbewertet...


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch!
> Sonne und Wärme wird überbewertet...



stimmt Dirk, wir hatten auf dem Gelben Riff auch nur 4° und ich habe in meinem Floater geschwitzt wie Kai jetzt bei den Amis|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber bestimmt nur weil du dich wegen dem Seegang so anner Reeling festkrallen mußtest ??? #c :m 
ansonsten - Bilder her ... |director:


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war nur 3-4 Bft
und Bilders habe ich keine, weil 1. keine Kamera und 2. keine Zeit wegen der Beißerei der Tierchen ( es waren übrigens nur schlanke Dorsche am Haken):m


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> stimmt Dirk, wir hatten auf dem Gelben Riff auch nur 4° und ich habe in meinem Floater geschwitzt wie Kai jetzt bei den Amis|supergri



Oh, wann warste denn da und wie hast du gefangen?

Wenn du geschwitzt hast, dann muss ja mindestens mal ein Guter dabei gewesen sein?


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> war nur 3-4 Bft
> und Bilders habe ich keine, weil
> 
> 1. keine Kamera    *SCHADE!!!#q*
> ...



Ich glaube, wir werden das mit den Bildern auch zurückschrauben!


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

es war hammergeil. Unsere eigentliche Tour am Vortag ist dann kurzfristig ausgefallen ( wir waren schon alle an Bord, die Motoren liefen schon, dann aber wegen starker Zuhnahme des Windes ,Bft 6-7, die Absage ), hatten aber die Möglichkeit am nächsten Tag mitzufahren. Das Wetter sollte auch mitspielen|supergri
Also gings am nächsten Morgen mit der M/S Bounty von Hanstholm aus los. Wegen der anzunehmenden starken Drift habe ich nen selbstgebauten Stabpilker, 450 gr, rot-gelb, Leuchtoktopuss auf den Drilling gezogen und ihn an ein Vorfach mit rotem Gummimakk befestigt. Damit habe ich die ganze Tour gefischt ES war insgesmt sehr ungewoht, wo ich doch sonst gerne Pilker und Vorfächer in grossen Mengen abreisse.
Nach zwei Stunden der erste Stopp: runter auf 80 m, sofort Biss, aber nur ein kleiner Leng, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Ich dann nix mehr, mein Schwager legte vor. Ab der folgenden Drift gabs immer Fisch, ab und zu haben sie sich wieder losgerissen, leider hat sich dabei auch ein Guter beim an Bord holen direkt an der Wasseroberfläche wieder verabschiedet. Einmal gabs ne Doublette (18 Pfund ), da war der erste Schmerz im Oberarm. Ich musste bei den folgenden zwei Driften nach jeweils drei Fischen ne Pause einlegen, weil so langsam mein schwächerer rechter Arm krampfte. Aber es war absolut geil. Die Fische müssen zeitweise gestapelt gestanden haben. Die größsten Dorsche von meinem Schwager und mir hatten jeweils etwa 5 kg, der schwerste Fisch wog 6,2 kg. Insgesamt haben wir beide aus der Filetierfabrik 32 kg  Dorschfilet abgeholt.:vik:Wir waren von 6 bis 17 Uhr auf See, davon ca. jeweils 2 Stunden An- und Rückfahrt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geil!
Das ist an Fischen doch die ideale Größe!

Was habt ihr denn für das Filetieren bezahlt?


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der Preis ist seit langer Zeit konstant: ein Euro pro kg Filet. Wir machen das immer so, weil man ja nicht an Bord filetieren kann und im Ferienhaus zerlegen und den kleinen Papierabfallsack vollstopfen kommt das bei den Damen auch nicht so gut an


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei einem Euro kann man sich ja auch nicht beschweren.

Und die Filets sind auch richtig grätenfrei, oder muss man da noch nacharbeiten?


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es sind die Bauchlappen noch dran. Da musste ab und zu etwas nacharbeiten.
Wenn die Fische zu groß für die Maschine sind, wird der von Hand filetiert. So schnell und so sauber möchte ich das auch können#r


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das mit den Bauchlappen macht ja nix. Wir machen das eh so, dass wir die Filets beim Zubereiten zerteilen.

Ist schon Wahnsinn, wie schnell manche Leute so einen Fisch auseinander bauen...
Bei mir wird das zwar ganz ordentlich aber dauert seine Zeit!


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde ! |wavey:

war schon mal jemand in Meeschendorf ?
glaub da soll ich über Ostern doch mal hin mit meinem Cambingbus , sieht mir da anner Steilküste auch ganz erträglich aus für Brandingsangeln und auch Mefo ...


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

morgen abend gehts ab zu otto nach hvide sande. soll ja leicht schattig werden da oben


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@jörg
war selber noch nicht da. soll aber ganz gut sein!


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Und wieder zurück in Good old Germany! 

ä, ü, ö, ß, € hach wie hab ich das vermisst :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann mal "Welcome back" Kai!

Ich hab ab gleich erst mal frei bis nächste Woche Dienstag... )

Ab morgen werd ich dem Wald das Fürchten lehren!!!


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin kai! 

herzlich willkommen zurück!

@dirk
hätte eigentlich auch schon urlaub. aber irgendwie meint mein chef, morgen ist hier die hölle los. deswegen kein urlaub morgen und einen tag danske verloren#q


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @jörg
> war selber noch nicht da. soll aber ganz gut sein!




was man nicht alles finden kann übers web .... 
Wattwurm - Rerik
Telefon:  038296 - 78 333 Telefax:                        038296 - 78 344
www.wattwurm-rerik.de
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times,  serif][SIZE=+1]Öffnungszeiten:[/SIZE][/FONT]*
01.05. - 30.09.
*09.00 - 20.00 Uhr*
01.10. - 30.04.
*09.00 - 18.00 Uhr*
                     (Sonntage und Feiertage von 13.00-18.00 Uhr) 



hat sich ja eine Frage schon geklärt |supergri


----------



## djoerni (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo ist eigentlich der ami-kai? pennt der erstmal drei Tage???


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von wegen, für Jetlag hab ich keine Zeit 

Einkaufen, Köder und Auto holen und schon mal das Wochenende 
geplant- mal sehen was heute Nachmittag noch zu tun ist.


----------



## djoerni (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Männers bis Montag! Frohe Ostern wünsch ich euch! In zwei Stunden gehts ab zu Otto!


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Holt ordentlich was raus! #6


----------



## djoerni (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

machen wir! und dann gibt's hering in knoblauch und öl#h


----------



## knutemann (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erstmal
Welcome back Kai|wavey:
@djoerni
Hering in Knofi und nenn büschen Öl|kopfkrat
Genau unser Ding#6


----------



## djoerni (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@djoerni
Hering in Knofi und nenn büschen Öl|kopfkrat
Genau unser Ding#6[/QUOTE]


röchtöch! schön in dem knobiölsud eingelegt und ab auf den grill
müsste doch ähnlich schmecken wie gegrillte sardinen oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

viel Erfolg und schönes langes Wochenende ! |wavey:
muß nochn büschn arbeiten, dann aber am Sa auch ab an die Ostsee ...


----------



## Spezi-rl (2. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wir fahren heute mit der Barentsee raus, bis sonntag.

werd dann berichten


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich dachte schon _auf _der Barentssee ... :m
dann viel Erfolg ! |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach auch
wollte gestern eigentlich Branden, hatte schon Würmer usw. gekauft, bin dann aber zuhause eingepennt, naja werd' dann mal nachher einen Versuch starten :vik:

schöne Ostertage wünsch ich

Gruß Chris


----------



## bo74 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes Osterfest.


Lg Lutz


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So gestern war's mal wieder soweit, die Kutterlust hat mich überkommen und ich war mit Jörg und noch 3 anderen auf dem Heck der Blauort unterwegs.
Sehr schöner Tag mit anständig Dorsch :vik:
Die dicksten Dinger hat natürlich Jörg verhaftet (nachher waren da Berge von Filet) ich konnte 11 Leos und 2 Platten zum Landgang überreden, was auch mir ein Hügelchen Filet brachte 

Ich glaub den ersten Stopp haben wir gegen 1000-1030 gemacht, wo es schon vereinzelt losging mit den Fängen, gegen mittag gings es dann richtig ab, unmengen an kleindorsch um 37,5 cm  aber zwischendurch immer wieder schönen Fische der 50-60cm Klasse

Waren gegen 1700 wieder im Hafen.Schönes Ding Eggi, wenn ich könnte wär ich schon wieder auf der Ostsee, mal sehen was Donnerstag ist 

schönes Restostern gewünscht
Gruß Chris


----------



## DorschChris (5. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Wo bekomme ich in Laboe Wattis&Ringler her?
Muss ich da vorbestellen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da ist ein kleiner Angelladen am Hafen

Förde-Angelshop besser ist du rufst vorher an und bestellst, eigentlich hat er immer Wattis und Rigler, aber wenn die Brandungsangler über ihn herfallen, kann's da auch mal knapp werden

Gruß Chris


----------



## DorschChris (5. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey vielen Dank! Weißt du, ob er auch am Wochenende geöffnet hat?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In der Saison und wenn die Kutter fahren hat er auf, ansonsten einfach mal anrufen, länger klingeln lassen dauert manchmal ein bischen #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri Heil der Dorschbande!


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Das war ja mal wieder ein richtig guter Fang @ Chris & Jörg.
Petri dazu!#6#6#6

Ich bin leider immer noch nicht zum Angeln gekommen...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Und schon wieder Mitte der Woche. #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Mitte der Woche. #6




DAS ist doch gut!

Meinetwegen könnten wir den Montag komplett rausstreichen und den Sonntag einfach auf zwei Tage ausweiten!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mach ne Petition draus, ich kenne da ne Menge Leute die Dem zustimmen würden


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ganz schlimm ist es, dass man bei so nem goilen Wetterchen auf der Arbeit hockt und nicht am Wasser sein kann...

Das ist schon fast Körperverletzung!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ein Glück hat das Hochwasser und die Schonzeit hier alles 
fest im Griff daher ist mal ne Woche Arbeiten garnicht so schlecht...

Ab Montag geht es auf Lehrgang an die Müritz, mal sehen was da so geht #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bei uns ist von Hochwasser nix zu sehen und die Forelle hat keine Schonzeit mehr.
Es sind allerbeste Bedingungen!!! Zum Heulen!!!:c

Auf ne Runde feedern hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust...


Doch im Wald liegen 60 Raummeter Holz, die nach Hause wollen!#q#q#q

Doch nächstes Jahr greif ich richtig an. 

Dann hat Liz endlich den Schein, ich muss angesichts der diesjährigen Holzmengen mal kein Brennholz machen und  überhaupt wird dann alles besser!

Mein neues Motto: "*Nächstes Jahr wird gut!!!*"


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bitter das schon im April sagen zu müssen 

Wann habt Ihr eigentlich noch gleich die Pier in Stein besetzt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Bitter das schon im April sagen zu müssen
> 
> *Ja, aber dies Jahr wird's net wirklich viel anglerische Höhepunkte für uns geben.
> Ist einfach viel zu viel Anderes auf dem Schirm!*
> ...



*Am 17ten voraussichtlich. *


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ah so bald schon, schade das ich da auf Lehrgang bin wird bestimmt witzig #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> wird bestimmt witzig #6



Das auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist ja dank Hardcorewinter auch voll in der Heringszeit. 

Habt Ihr Euch ein Böötchen gemietet?


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee, das wird zu knapp von der Zeit her...

Nur Sa entspannt vielleicht ein paar Platte schnappen und So nach einem legger Frühstück wieder in die Heimat.


Das mit dem Hering schieben wir nochmal ein bisschen raus.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da wird nix rausgeschoben, hab da schon Pläne  die kleinen Silberlige haben doch extra auf euch gewartet :vik: ..aber ohne Boot das ganze #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Chris,

"Sorry", dass ich gestern Abend nicht mehr geantwortet hab.
War schon im Dämmermodus!|rolleyes

Meinst du wirklich die Heringe sind noch da wenn wir hoch kommen?
Das wär natürlich was Feines!

Laß mal telefonieren die Tage, dann können wir deinen Schlachtplan besprechen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mok wi, ich denke das die in *9 * Tagen erst so richtig da sein werden

 hab noch woanders was dazu geschrieben


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> mok wi, ich denke das die in *9 * Tagen erst so richtig da sein werden
> 
> hab noch woanders was dazu geschrieben




Na, das ist mal ne Ansage!!!:g:g:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, das ist mal ne Ansage!!!:g:g:g


 
..das ist meine Hoffnung, ich komm vorher wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr los |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kommt den Kai jetzt mit? ich hab gerade mit Peter telefoniert der will (noch) nicht auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Meinereiner? Nee ich darf an der Müritz SAP lernen |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

uaarrghhh Feierabend 

endlich@Home und nur noch *8 tage* bis Stein :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> uaarrghhh Feierabend
> 
> endlich@Home und nur noch *8 tage* bis Stein :vik:




Ich auch in 13 Minuten...:g

Wie machen wir das mit Watties und Seeringlern?
Beim Fördemensch in Laboe bestellen?

Die Seebrücke in Schöneberg soll am WE total überlaufen sein.
Wär echt am Besten, wenn wir die in Stein besetzen könnten!


----------



## HD4ever (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach Jungs und Mädels ! #h
dann wünsch ich schon mal nen schönen Feierabend .... |bla:


----------



## djoerni (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

noch ne stunde malochen, und dann 2,5 stunden vorlesung#q
allen nen geschmeidigen feierabend!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich auch in 13 Minuten...:g
> 
> Wie machen wir das mit Watties und Seeringlern?
> Beim Fördemensch in Laboe bestellen?
> ...


 
Jau Wattis in Laboe, die Brücke in Schöneberg ist jeden Tag überlaufen


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann Stein!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Das war es wohl mit dem schönen Wetter... Regen, Regen, Regen :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann Stein!!!


 
oder Heidkate |rolleyes|supergri:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> oder Heidkate |rolleyes|supergri:g




Kommt man auf diese Buhnenköpfe drauf ohne sich was zu brechen?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nein


----------



## HD4ever (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ihr Banausen ! #h
bald Wochenende ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Selber Moin 

Hui gestern ist meine neue Norwegenpeitsche angekommen :l

Jetzt muss nur noch die Avet eintreffen, dann die die Combo bereit #6
Man soll ja nie nie sagen, vielleicht wird das ja noch was mit Norge 10...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Kai, was hast dir denn für ein neues Stöckchen geholt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jenes,
http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=700&source=googleps


----------



## Yupii (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na, wieder meine Steuergelder verprasst:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jenes,
> http://www.yetis-angelshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=700&source=googleps




sieht gut aus ! 
hat man bestimmt auch noch nen büschn feeling mit im Gegensatz zu den 30-50LBs Ruten die viele nehmen


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Richtig Jörg und dazu ü200Gramm leichter als Ihre 
Vorgängerin sowie Flugreisetauglich, man weiß ja nie


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier ist ja schon wieder was los #c

Ich geh mal den Strand für nächstes WE antesten, konnte noch ein paar Wattis bei Moritz ergattern :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## djoerni (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wie wars?


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Chris, wieviel Watties und Seeringler soll ich für Samstag beim Fördeshop in Laboe bestellen?

200g Ringelgeviechs und 150 Watties?

Wir sind schon sowas von heiß!!!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@djoerni
3 Platte 1 Dorsch, aber ich war auch erst gegen 2300 auf der Brücke und bin um 0330 wieder weg, einige die an mir vorbei kamen hatten garnichts 

@Dirk
Ich brauch für mich 100gr Ringel und 100 Wattis, dat ist schon sehr knapp für die ganze N8, aber wir wollen ja auch noch ein bischen #g nebenbei 

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wieviel Mann/Frau wir sind #c äußert sich ja keiner 

mit 75-100 Wattis und 100gr Ringel p.P. muss man schon rechnen, wir wollen ja auch was fangen


----------



## Macker (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn mit meiner Mutter alles Klar geht komme Ich Sa abend mit dem Fahrrad und was zum Trinken zum Klugscheixxen vorbei.
Arbeitsmäßig passt das.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat mach mal Jörg #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu sinds nur noch 3 tage :vik: ich wünsch euch viel Spaß auf der Blauort #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer und einen schönen Gruß von der Müritz!

Arbeit läuft und die Gegen ist für Angler geschaffen #6

Diese Woche ist noch nichts mit Angeln angesagt 
aber nächste Woche wird so richtig angegriffen 

@ Dirk und Liz

Viel Spaß an der Küste und fette Platte und Heringe #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Viel Spaß an der Küste und fette Platte und Heringe #6


 
...und vieleicht ein paar legger Leos :m


Moin Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das sowieso #6 

Leos sind im Moment ja genug unterwegs, hoffentlich auch in vernünftigen Größen


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich auch in vernünftigen Größen


 
..selbst vom Ufer aus (ok,Seebrücke und dann Vollgas) aber auch schöne Fische #6


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

chris, wie machst du das mit pennen an der küste? im autowagen oder wie? hätte ja auch ein bisschen böcke auf bleiweitwurf wenn noch platz ist...


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers!

Nur noch einmal schlafen und dann geht's los...

Heut Abend erst mal den ganzen Kerschel zusammenpacken und das Jetbag auf die Enterprise schnallen!

Spätestens um 18Uhr sind wir morgen auf der Piste!
Mann wie ick mir freu!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> chris, wie machst du das mit pennen an der küste? im autowagen oder wie? hätte ja auch ein bisschen böcke auf bleiweitwurf wenn noch platz ist...



Kommst du Samstag Nachmittag Richtung Laboe, mit pennen wird da eh nicht viel, wir angeln durch :vik:


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wenn dann kurzfristig. muss samstag erstmal arbeiten. aber tendenziell schon:k


----------



## Macker (15. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch Dirk wenn die Prognose von Windfinder stimmt habt ihr das perfekte (angel)wetter.
Ob das nu Gummifisch oder Pilkwetter ist wirst du mir bestimmt abends verraten.
Ich bin wirklich ein bischen neidisch |kopfkratauf eure Kuttertour.
Anderer seits bei der Anfahrt und Geburtstag habt ihr das auch verdient.
Bis denn und Petrie heil#h.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Jörg!

Ich glaube auch, dass das ein ganz guter Tag wird.
Dazu haben wir wieder einen Kutterneuling dabei.
Da kann ja nur ordentlich was raus kommen...

Eigentlich ja egal, Hauptsache mal wieder am Salzsee!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja egal, Hauptsache mal wieder am Salzsee!!!


 
..bin schon ganz aufgeregt |jump: nur noch zweimal arbeiten :vik: :q:q dann darf ich endlich wieder mit Wattis spielen


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jetzt ist gibt plötzlich nur noch einen Tag zu arbeiten #c ich versteh es auch nicht :vik:

Ich werd' dann heute abend wohl in Laboe am Anleger ein bischen angeln  wenn ihr kommt 

schönen, schnellen Arbeitstag wünsch ich
Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Jetzt ist gibt plötzlich nur noch einen Tag zu arbeiten #c ich versteh es auch nicht :vik:
> 
> Ich werd' dann heute abend wohl in Laboe am Anleger ein bischen angeln  wenn ihr kommt
> 
> ...




Wie geil!

Könntest du vielleicht noch Watties und Ringler beim Fördeshop bestellen?
Oder geb mir die Nummer von dem, dann ruf ich an und bestell.


Auch einen Schnellrumgehfreitag gewünscht!


Wie ick mir freu!!!|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie ick mir freu!!!|jump:


 

|good: bis gleich #6


----------



## djoerni (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

viel spaß und fangt ordentlich was!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Phu endlich zu hause... 
jetzt brauch ich nen Grill, ne Tonne Fleisch und ne Kiste Bier 

@ Dirk, Liz, Chris und wer da noch so rumkreucht,
Wünsche Euch auch ein schickes Wochenende an der Küste #6


----------



## djoerni (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@grillkai
seeehr gute idee! damit kann ich mich anfreunden... wo?


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..bin schon ganz aufgeregt |jump: nur noch zweimal arbeiten :vik: :q:q dann darf ich endlich wieder mit Wattis spielen


 
hab  jeden tach so ne schrumpel gurke in der hand :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Jungs #6 wir werden uns bemühen  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> hab jeden tach so ne schrumpel gurke in der hand :q


 
echt |rolleyes ..du armer |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Soooo, wir fahren los!
Doch wieder etwas verspätet...|rolleyes

Bis heut Nacht Männers!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ MFT-Dirk

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und einen schicken Ostseeurlaub Euch da oben #6


----------



## Ines (17. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo, Dirk. Ein schönes Geburtstagsangeln wünsche ich Dir auch!#h


----------



## nemles (17. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hai Dirk-San

Alles erdenklich Gute und Petri fürs WE. 
|laola:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*







*alles gute zum Geburtstag Dirk*


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

da gratulier ich doch auch noch mal mit !  :m
was gibts für Fangberichte vom WE ??? |kopfkrat
war doch son geiles Wetter .... aber statt mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee zu schleppen, schön krank zuhause abgehangen |scardie:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was gibts für Fangberichte vom WE ??? |kopfkrat
> war doch son geiles Wetter .... aber statt mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee zu schleppen, schön krank zuhause abgehangen |scardie:


 
oh man, und schon wieder Fit?

Bericht kommt, lass uns erstmal wieder klarkommen |bigeyes:q


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo ... klar wieder fit wo man doch nun wieder arbeiten muß #q
hätte am So evtl. raus fahren können wenn das sch*** Antibiotika nicht so ätzende Nebenwirkungen gehabt hätte |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ all und "Danke" für die Glückwünsche.

Es war ein superschönes Geburtstagswochenende.
Top Wetter, dann noch angeln und mit den besten Freunden etwas feiern.
Einfach genial und schwer in Worte zu fassen!

Jungs und Mädels, nochmal vielen Dank.
Wann wiederholen wir die Kiste?
Mit euch immer wieder!!!


----------



## Macker (20. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk wegen ner Wiederholung wenn Ich Zeit habe immer.
Aber  jetzt mss ich ja in 2 Stunden erstmal gen Norden Seelachse ärgern:m:m.
Also wir sehen uns und war ein Geiler abend mit euch allen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jörg, ich wünsch dir ein paar schöne und fischreiche Tage in Norge!
Vielen Dank dir auch nochmal für die leckeren Brötchen und das Brandungszeugs.
Leider haben wir es ja nicht mehr auf den Campingplatz geschafft und deine Bleie hab ich natürlich auch vergessen aus meiner Jacke raus zu holen...|rolleyes
Aber da wir das eh bald wiederholen (nicht erst nächstes Jahr) sehen wir uns wenn du wieder aus Norge zurück bist...


Greez Dirk


----------



## djoerni (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

langsam bekomme ich schwitzige finger... sonntag geht's zum Lachstrolling. Wetter soll mit ner drei aus nord ganz angenehm werden, und auch Sonnentechnisch soll es gut werden. Hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden!

Na das hört sich doch super an @ Jörn.
Wünsch dir nen ordentlichen Lax.

Was kostet denn so eine Trollingtour?


----------



## djoerni (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so bummelich 380 euranten für max. 3-4 personen. im moment sind wohl 2 fische pro tour "normal". mal schauen. das wasser wird wärmer, das wetter besser. freu mich wie ein kleines kind aufn geburtstag:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stolzer Preis!


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinmoin
ohman die arbeit fällt echt schwer nach so einem geilen weekend, das schreit echt nach baldiger Wiederholung, von mir aus jederzeit #6

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/8333/mftapril10006.jpg

http://img532.*ih.us/img532/8650/mftapril10007.jpg


----------



## Ines (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wart ihr denn eigentlich auch zum Geburtstagskuttern oder doch "nur" in der Brandung?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geburtstagskuttern war auch dabei... ;-))


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> ohman die arbeit fällt echt schwer nach so einem geilen weekend, das schreit echt nach baldiger Wiederholung, von mir aus jederzeit #6
> 
> http://img689.*ih.us/img689/8333/mftapril10006.jpg
> ...


 
Das mit der Wiederholung ist eine wirklich gute Idee....#6

Jungs, es war absolut genial mit Euch! Mir ging es zwar am nächsten Tag nicht soooo gut - Ich muss irgendwie beim Blick auf´s Meer Seekrank geworden sein...

Sehr lustige, spontane Tour mit super Leuten...:vik:

@Dirk: gib mir mal per PN deine Adresse, dann schicke ich Dir ´ne CD mit den Bildern (gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Beteiligten)

Schöne Grüße,
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Ja Männers, das müssen wir echt wiederholen.
Das 1.te Mai-Wochenende würde sich grad schon anbieten...
Allerdings können wir nicht kuttern, da wir die Jungs mitbringen.
Wo an der Küste ist ein Maifeuer?
Wir brauchen allerdings auch so ne geniale Location wie in Heidkate um unsern Bus zu parken und sanitäre Einrichtungen.

*!!!MFT goes Strandparty!!!*


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> sonntag geht's zum Lachstrolling



Wo genau fährst Du hin ? War vor 2 Wochen das erste mal auf Rügen zum Trolling...:m


----------



## djoerni (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nach Wiek auf Rügen.


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir waren in Glowe.......trotz viel zu kaltem wasser habe wir gefangen ( da kamen Fische bis 18kg|bigeyesraus).
Und alle haben gesagt, dieses kommende weekend wird guut, da Wassertemp. endlich im grünen Bereich.....und Wind passt auch !
Das wird was, mein Guter !


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vergess die Kamera nicht Jörn!
Nicht dass du den Fisch des Lebens fängst und kein vernünftiges Bild davon machen kannst...


----------



## djoerni (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hört sich ja gut an Reppi. Samstag noch schnell eine Klausur schreiben, und ab dafür 

@dirk
Kamera kommt auf jeden Fall mit. Unser Guide meinte, wenn auf Lachs & Co nix geht, fahren wir die Wracks auf Dorsch an. Müssen wir aber nicht, denn die Lachse sind ja laut Reppi gestapelt vorhanden
Man bin ich heiss! Die letzten drei Tage hatten sie jeden Tag 2 Lachse im Boot. Wind konstant bei 3 aus Nord... :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fein Fein!!!

Fährst du allein?


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

dreht aber auf Süd ( Nord ist eigentlich ******** !)
Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich in Glowe für 150,00 die pilothouse gemietet und hätte dich umsonst geguidet....
Hab nämlich keinen gefunden, der mit wollte,,,:c#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nächstes Mal, wenn so Bedingungen sind, dann sag hier mal bitte Bescheid.
Eventuell komm ich dann mit!


----------



## djoerni (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

können wir gerne mal machen reppi!!! fahre mit nem kunden. deswegen hab ich keinen gefragt. aber die wracks um rügen sollen es ja auch ganz gut in sich haben dorschmässig.


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War bei uns die Tage mau....kein Futterfisch........ok, mag auf der westlichen seite anders sein...
Aber von Wiek aus trollen...?? Da habt ihr ja ne mega Anfahrt zu den Fanggründen !?


----------



## djoerni (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

keine Ahnung. Machen das ja zum ersten Mal. Hab nen Tip bekommen, welches Guidingunternehmen gut sein soll, und habe dann zugeschlagen. evtl. kann er ja sein böötchen nach glowe legen... mal schauen. werde berichten.


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee, ihr werdet da drüben fischen.....
Habe nur gehört (weis nicht ob das auch stimmt), dass ihr in Schrittgeschwindigkeit durch den Bodden fahren müsst, bevor ihr das große, weite Meer durchsucht..|supergri


----------



## djoerni (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

glaub mal das der nicht schritttempo fährt, wenn ich da heiss wie sonstwas auf dem sitz rumrutsche...


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Viele Grüße von der Müritz! Dieses Wochenende bleib ich 
hier und werde mal den Hechten der Müritz auf den Zahn 
fühlen #6

@ Jörn

Holt ordentlich was raus! Mir will Graved Lachs


----------



## djoerni (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@kai
dann zieh den Entenschnäbeln mal die Zähne. Werde mich bemühen nen Silberbarren zu schnappen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Männers!
Ich wünsch euch einen schnellrumgehenden Restfreitag und ein fischreiches Wochenende!
Vielleicht schaff ich es Sonntag früh mal auf Forellenjagd zu gehen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Dirk!

Sag mal habe ich die Zusammenfassung Euren Ostseetripps 
dank des Serverärgers verpasst oder lief es nicht so pralle?

Wie lief es denn so?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Kai!

Doch, es lief ganz gut.

Allerdings hab ich noch keine Zusammenfassung getippert.
Bin abends momentan etwas schreibfaul, weil ich im Büro jeden Tag nen Haufen Schreibarbeit zu erledigen hab...

Wenn das Wetter wieder regnerischer wird, dann nehm ich mir mal bißchen Zeit!

Nur soviel, die Truppe ist genial.
Mit den Jungs und dem Mädel fahr ich überall hin.
War einfach ein super Wochenende.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schön Dirk, das freut mich für Euch #6


----------



## Ines (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat einer von euch zufällig am Mittwoch Zeit und Lust zum Kuttern? 
Ich kann - und will! - mir einen Tag frei nehmen. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bin schon ganz gespannt auf euren Lachs-Trollingbericht ! |bla:

150 EUR für nen Pilothouse zum mieten ???
ist da was an Ausrüstung mit bei ? DR z.B. ? #c
das wäre ja ansonsten für 3 Leute ne klasse Alternative und da wird ich mir den traileraufwand evtrl ja auch mal überlegen
Ausrüstung sonst ja auch alles vorhanden |rolleyes


----------



## armyn (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin leute
ich brauch da mal ne info
im mai gehts nach dänemark, mit wieviel ruten kann ich dort beim brandungsangeln fischen?#c
ist im mai auch noch jemand auf fünen?
man sieht sich#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

So erster Tag Müritz und gleich 4 Hechte und nen fetten Barsch 
gelandet. Keine Riesen aber schöne Fische in einem echten Traumrevier #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai 
digges Petri Heil :m 
schöne Barsche dort?



armyn schrieb:


> im mai gehts nach dänemark, mit wieviel ruten kann ich dort beim brandungsangeln fischen?#c
> ist im mai auch noch jemand auf fünen?
> man sieht sich#h


 
Verbessert mich wenn ich da falsch liege, aber ich denke du kannst wie in Deutschland (zumindest S.H.) mit soviel Ruten fischen wie du willst, solange du sie auch alle unter Kontrolle hast.
*Was hast du vor, wenn ich fragen darf?* Mehr als 2 (maximal 3 Ruten) ist eh nicht wirklich sinnig


----------



## armyn (24. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin
natürlich keine 10 ruten
3 wie in deutschland reichen völlig aus
beim suchen am anfang is das schon nich schlecht, wurfweite und so
na ja, ich kann ja noch mal fragen, wenn ich den dänischen angelschein hole


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Jo schöne Barsche und im Sommer sollen die Jungs hier zu Hauf herumflitzen.
Morgen gehts wieder los, dieses Mal hab ich auch ne gescheite Kamera 
dabei, gestern musste das olle Handy herhalten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Chris!
> 
> Jo schöne Barsche und im Sommer sollen die Jungs hier zu Hauf herumflitzen.
> Morgen gehts wieder los, dieses Mal hab ich auch ne gescheite Kamera
> dabei, gestern musste das olle Handy herhalten.


 
Ein paar schicke Bilder wären nicht schlecht 

Ich hab gerade eins aus Norge bekommen....


1 Boot, 3 Mann, 4 Stunden angeln 
http://img191.*ih.us/img191/4962/20100424145142.jpg


----------



## Ines (24. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

und wieviel Stunden filetieren?
Das sieht ja nach Arbeit aus...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Das sieht ja echt nach nem ordentlichen Fang aus.
Chris, sag Jörg mal ein dickes Petri von uns!

Hier ein paar Bilderchen zum gucken:

http://www.board-4you.de/v68/boards...adid=135&sid=d0c85ea87e6b04d85c5084e366d861fd


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ein Mist, ich nehme nie wieder eine Kamera mit zum Angeln! :r

Nee so schlimm war es nicht, wir hatten einen tollen Tag auf dem 
Wasser jedoch haben sich die Fische lieber vor der Sonne versteckt 
als uns an die Haken zu gehen. :q

Madame mit Ihrem "Ladiestackle"





Meinereiner mit seinem neuen Spielzeug :l





Nu gehts erstmal ins Hotelrestaurant, wir haben einen Seebärenhunger


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade Kai, aber ein Tag mit "spielen" kann nicht verloren sein 

Gruß Chris


----------



## djoerni (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wieder zuhause angekommen...

Wir kamen gestern morgen gegen halb acht im Hafen von Wiek an und enterten die Estrella II. Schnelles begrüssen und ab gings mit Vollgas durch den Wieker Bodden Richtung "Heringsloch". Dort angekommen, sahen wir schon eine Armada von ca. 15 Trollingbooten, die die Ostsee nach Silber durchpflügten. Das Echolot zeigte knappe 40 Meter und überall Heringsschwärme und versprengte Heringsschwärmchen. Unser Guide grinste und meinte, dass es heute klappen könnte. Die Bedingungen seien sehr gut. Also raus mit dem ganzen Gerödel, vier Ruten auf die Downrigger, 6 auf die Planerboards und eine hinten raus. 
Nach ca. 20 Minuetn erster Auslöser auf den tief geschleppten Grizzly. Ein kleiner Dorsch von ca. 40cm kam hoch... Unser Jüngster an Board (11 Jahre) war total heiss und durfte den kleinen Leo an Bord holen. Kurze Zeit später wieder Auslöser. Dieses Mal an der etwas höher geschleppten. Meter um Meter lief die Schnur von der Rolle. Unser Guide war sofort zu Stelle und drückte dem kleinen die Rute in die Hand. Pumpen, Pumpen, Pumpen hieß es nun. Aber keine Gegenwehr am anderen Ende. Nach 10 Minuten, der kleine war schon etwas erschöpft, kam ein großer blauer Müllsack zum Vorschein. Nebenbei mal wieder ein paar Dorsche auf dem tief laufenden Grizzly. Dann entspannte Ruhe. Eine Stunde später erneuter Auslöser. Kraut#q Das ging dann bis zum Ende so weiter. Der Wind nahm zu und wir fuhren in den Windschatten von Rügen. Unser Nachbarboot meldete Lachsbiss... Zehn Minuten gespanntes Austauschen über die Funke. Dann kurze Ruhe... 
Funkspruch: Lachs Ü90 nach 15 Minuetn Drill ausgestiegen... Alle anderen Boote hatten soweit wir hören konnten auch nichts Silbernes zu vermelden. Nächstes Mal wird besser. 
Aber wie es immer so ist... 
*Gestern war gut...

*


----------



## Reppi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade das es nicht geklappt hat; aber Vorfreude ist ja die schönste|rolleyes
Hätte echt gedacht, dass jetzt nachdem Wasser wärmer ist, die Fänge explodieren ( so haben auch die Gurus dort geunkt..).
Und das mit dem Kraut hatten wir den einen Tag auch ganz extrem......


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Das war ja nicht sooo der Brüller @ Jörn.
Wärste mal besser zum Kuttern gefahren!


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich sach lieber nix jörni |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade Jörn, nächstes Mal bekommt Ihr bestimmt was #6


----------



## djoerni (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke männers! bin jetzt völlig heiss auf so ein silbernes u-boot. war ne geile tour.

@reppi
wann wollen wir los?


----------



## Reppi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> wann wollen wir los


Ich weis nicht bis wann die Saison geht.............
Aufjedenfall, will ich wenn das Wetter passt Anfang Dezember hoch, da soll es auch gut gehen !


----------



## djoerni (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

also die jungs da oben meinten, solange die heringe da oben sind, sind auch die salmos oben. 
Also vier Wochen auf jeden Fall noch. Das einzige Problem sind eben die scheixx hornies. die ersten waren wohl schon in den netzen. Dorsche gibts nach wie vor in rauen Mengen direkt vor der Haustür, bzw. an den Wracks die größeren...


----------



## nemles (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leudde,

Habe Samstag auch die Meeres Saison mit halbwegs gut Dorsch begonnen, mußte allerdings bei der Hafeneinfahrt an der MS Einigkeit vorbei und so etwas erblicken:
http://www.ms-einigkeit.de/Service/Buchungsanfragen/hitparade_2010/12_54gr.frank_pausch.jpg

Petri dem Fänger !!!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Digger... |bigeyes

Petri Heil dem Fänger #6


----------



## HD4ever (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> http://www.ms-einigkeit.de/Service/Buchungsanfragen/hitparade_2010/12_54gr.frank_pausch.jpg
> 
> Petri dem Fänger !!!#6



boha  .... was ne Granate !!!! |bla: #6


----------



## HD4ever (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> http://www.board-4you.de/v68/boards...adid=135&sid=d0c85ea87e6b04d85c5084e366d861fd



sieht doch klasse aus .... 
wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich bei der nächsten tour auch mit meinem Campingbus dabei |bla:


----------



## Ines (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja, so einen hatte ich auch mal am Pilker - der ist beim Gaffen abgegangen.:c
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie der Kollege den Burschen an Bord gekriegt hat.


----------



## djoerni (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

alter vatter... ich werd bekloppt! Petri dem Fänger! Das ist doch mal nen amtlicher butt...


----------



## nemles (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> alter vatter... ich werd bekloppt! Petri dem Fänger! Das ist doch mal nen amtlicher butt...



War ne Stimmung im Hafen wie bei nem Fussballfest. Hab leider keine näheren Infos zu dem Vieh, wird aber bestimmt im I-Net was stehen dazu.|bla:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hättest mal lieber Pilken statt zum Trolling fahren sollen


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hättest mal lieber Pilken statt zum Trolling fahren sollen


 
dann wäre gestern auch gut gewesen |supergri


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> Also vier Wochen auf jeden Fall noch


@Djoerni
Wie sieht das bei Dir in der Woche aus ?


----------



## djoerni (27. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muss ich schauen. je nachdem wie ich uni habe abends. prinzipiell aber kein problem...


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



> prinzipiell aber kein problem


mmhhhhh......ich teste heute abend mal Verfügbarkeit......


----------



## djoerni (27. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mach mal.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guckst du hier: http://www.kutterboard.de/showthrea...en-–-18.ten-April-2010?goto=newpost#post38902


----------



## Ines (29. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ihr wissen wollt, wie es war:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2916983&postcount=18518


----------



## djoerni (30. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Morgen geht's ab nach Bad thönse den Forellen mal auf den Zahn fühlen.

@reppi
weißt du schon was?


----------



## Reppi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin D !
Zweierlei Sachen sprechen gegen nen Kurztripp....
Hornpuper in Massen und die Tatsache das er erst zum Herbstfinale DR angebracht hat; das Boot wird wohl mehr zum Dorschangeln genutzt ?.....


----------



## djoerni (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Dann schieben wir das auf den Herbst! Das die Hornies voll da sind, hörte ich gestern auch schon... Also im Sommer nochmal zum Dorschies jagen und im Herbst Meister Salmo angreifen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Männer 
melde mich zurück aus'm Westerwood, sehr schöne Gegend #6 ein bischen wenig Salzwasser, ansonsten aber wie gemalt 

@Dirk&Liz
Das war mal ein fettes WE, für mich ein schöner Urlaub und ich hoffe für euch nicht zuviel Stress, Danke nochmal für die schönen Tage #6


----------



## djoerni (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gerade eben info aus rügen bekommen. gestern zwei salmos über 20 pfund|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tja Jörn, *GESTERN* war eben gut!


----------



## djoerni (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke Dirk!!! Hau noch n Kilo Salz in die Wunde:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> danke Dirk!!! Hau noch n Kilo Salz in die Wunde:c


 
ne, das kann ich bestätigen, gestern war wirklich sehr gut djoerni :vik:


----------



## djoerni (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wo, was, wie? Im westwood?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
jo, dat war klasse dort #6 hoffe ich komm' bald wieder an meinen Lieblings FoPu :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> jo, dat war klasse dort #6 hoffe ich komm' bald wieder an meinen Lieblings FoPu :vik:




Ich sag nur !!!


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Könntest deinen blauen Schein hier holen und dann einen
Abstecher zu deinem LiFoPu machen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Liz du Biest:l, jetzt reib ihm das auch noch unter die Nase mit seinem Schein...

Er hat's doch noch gar nicht gemerkt!


Stell mal lieber ein paar Bilderchen ein.


----------



## Liz261280 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Könnte noch was ganz *Anderes* ansprechen... |evil:

Für Bilder keine Zeit, ich muß lernen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Könnte noch was ganz *Anderes* ansprechen... |evil:




Wie meinst du *DAS* denn jetzt???#c





























































Nun ja, eine gewisse Person hilft halt Nokia-Arbeitsplätze zu sichern!


----------



## djoerni (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon wieder???|uhoh::q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> schon wieder???|uhoh::q




Wenn's nicht so zum Frecken ärgerlich wäre, dann könnte man drüber lachen.

Aber so war's eigentlich alles andere als lustig!#q:c

Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, was für miese Zeitgenossen auf der Welt rumlaufen...|gr:


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Leute!

PetriHeil der Westwood FoPuGroup #6
Kenne das Etablissement ja auch schon und kann Chris gut verstehen


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine gewisse Person hilft halt Nokia-Arbeitsplätze zu sichern!


 


djoerni schrieb:


> schon wieder???|uhoh::q


 
kein Kommentar


----------



## Macker (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin 
So zurück aus Borhauk, war wie immer klasse #6.
Ein etwas ausführlichen bericht krieg Ich die nächsten tage auch noch hin.
Jetzt aber was wichtiges am So den 9.5. ist noch ein Longtörn auf der Blauort da ja im augenblick etwas Dorsch geht und Windfinder sich Positiv äussert geht da bestimmt was.
Ihr wollt Chris und mich doch nicht alleine auf dem heck lassen oder?
Also wenn wer Zeit und Lust hat einfach mal bei mir melden.

@ Dirk du kriegst gleich ne PN.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Jörg!

Schön, dass ihr wieder heil aus Norge zurück seid.
PN hab ich schon beantwortet... ;-)

Wir würden soooo gerne mitkommen auf den Longtörn.
Aber leider momentan nicht möglich! :-((

Ich wünsch euch aber nen tollen Tag.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## djoerni (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer! 

Wünsche nen schnellrumgehtag und ein fischreiches Wochenende!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Dito! Endlich ist die Woche geschafft und es ist wieder Urlaub 
Montag gehts für drei Tage nach München #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen auch von mir!

Mann, hier hat's doch eben auf der Fahrt ins Büro leicht angefangen zu schneien.
Aber Gott sei Dank soll's ab Mittag schon wieder trockener werden.
Ich brauch Holzwetter!!!


----------



## Macker (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Ich werde mal versuchen nen kleinen Urlaubsbericht zu schreiben.
Bilder sind leider keine verwertbaren bei rausgekommen.
Wir sind am 20.04 richtung Borhauk gestartet,waren trotz der etwas holprigen Vorbereitung aber doch guter dinge.
Im Vorfeldt stellte sich raus das unser Norwegischer Vermieter Arian sein haus doppelt vermietet hat.
So wie er sagte hat seine Frau vergessen bei seiner Agentur bescheid zugeben das wir das Haus gemietet haben.
Aber er hat sich gekümmert und uns für den selben Kurs was anderes in Borhauk besorgt.
Das Boot sollte Identisch mit seinem sein nur eben 30cm kürzer.
Also mitten in der Nacht angekommen ok haus ist auf und Echt ein top Teil.
Klamotten und Lebensmittel verstaut kleinen gute Nacht drink und ab zubett.
Am nächsten morgen erstmal schön Frühstück und das Haus genauer unter die Lupe genommen.
Wirklich alles top#6 aber die Kühltruhe mit 5 Mann das wird nie was#q.
Also Erstmal nach Arian der hat sich gleich tausendmal Entschuldigt das es mit der Buchung in die Büx ging (als seine Frau dabei war hat er ihr auch nicht mehr die Schuldt gegeben).
Dann hat er uns erstmal gezeigt was er an seinem Haus so über winter gemacht hat OK alles Schick aber über Farbe lässt sich ja Streiten.
Unsere Vermieterin sollte erst am abend kommen also sollten wir erstmal Arians Boot nehmen weil seine Gäste erst in der Nacht ankommen.
Also schnell das gerödel aufs Boot und abgeht die wilde Fahrt.
Denkste Irgendwie hakt die Schaltung also kein Risiko wir fahren erst morgen, Arian hat denn noch die Ganze schaltung auseinander gebaut und gefettet als denn alles wieder wie neu war wollten wir aber nicht mehr los.
Schlieslich warteten wir ja auf unsere Vermieterin.
Die kamm dann auch zeigte uns noch alles und sagte der Bootsvermieter kommt gleich, der kamm dann auch und sagte tja es gibt ein Problem.
Wir waren ja noch gefasst weil es zog sich ja bereits ein kleiner roter Faden durch den Angeltrip.
Euer Boot hängt da am Kran eure Vormieter haben Schraube und Ruder Abgefahren:v.
Wir wissen nicht wer unsere Vormieter waren aber wie hassten sie.
Also jetzt Plan B das beste draus machen, wir haben dann 2 Boote gemietert ein 6m Dieselboot und ein 5m 15Ps ausenboarder Boot.
Abens sassen wir dann beim Havana Club und sagten hauptsache hier Ertrinkt keiner.
Aufgrund der Bootsgrößen konnten wir uns Dorsch und Leng von der Backe kratzen weil die hot spots mit diesen booten auserhalb unserer Reichweite lagen.
Aber egal Seelachs is auch schön und so wie das hier läuft wollen wir auf gar keinen Fall was riskieren.
Nächster morgen raus Vorfach noch nichtmal richtig Nass rute krumm.
Geil wenigstens das funktioniert Pechsträhne ade:vik:.
Plötzlich kammen Horst und Runzel mit dem kleinen Boot längsseits es roch etwas nach Tankstelle und sagten wir fahren rein das ding Stinkt nach Sprit da wird einem Übel.
Also rein in den hafen und schauen upps ca 25 min gefahren und zwar langsam ca 20l Sprit wech#c.
Also unseren Bootsvermieter angerufen:c der kamm auch sofort da fehlte ne Schraube am Vergaser die hat er ersetzt und auch gleich nen neuen Tank angeschlossen#6 kaum zu glauben das hat wirklich mal geklappt.
Aber es ist ja auch schon genug schief gelaufen.
Wir also wieder raus und schön Seelachs gestippt klappte wie blöd.
Als wir dann im hafen zum Schlachten standen kamm ein Spaziergänger und fragte nach 3 Seelachsen die wollte er uns abkaufen.
Nach langem hin und her sah er dann endlich ein das wir Sportfischer sind und zog mit seinen 3geschenkten Seelachsen ab.
Dann kamm Arian und lud uns für den nächsten tag um 15 Uhr zum Grillen ein.
Wir Wunderten uns über die Uhrzeit sagten aber gerne zu.
Am nächsten tag dann morgens raus und ran an die Köhler wie gewohnt alles gut mit Fisch zeitig Schluss gemacht wegen Grillen.
Schnell noch was für Arians Frau und die Kinder besorgt,ein bischen Bier eingepackt und los.
Bei Arian angekommen full house mit Nachbarn und Freunden von Arian schön gegrillt und ein paar schnäpse geiler abend.
Wettermäßig hatten wir echt Glück nur ein tag an dem wir nicht rauskammen, aber wir hatten ja auch genug Pech also irgendwann muss das ja auch mal laufen.
Das Kühltruhen Problem war auch gelösst wir haben unsere Boxen bei Arian eingefroren.
Am Montag wollten wir dann nicht mehr Angeln weil am Dienstag sollte ja die Fähre gehen und wenn da noch Filet dazu kommt is das sone Sache mit Durchfrieren.
Eigentlich hatten wir ja auch schon genug.
Also Schön die Boote Saubermachen und wieder volltanken.
Jürgen und Ich dann mit den Kanistern los nach Vanse da ist die nächste Tanke.
Rauf auf die Tanke Schade da sind die Pumpen kaputt:r.
Nächste Tanke in Farsund aber egal wir haben Zeit und sind Kummer gewohnt,als Ich dann in Farsund unsere Tankrechnung beglich viel mir unser Ticket für die Fähre in die Hände.
Ich sagte dann zu Jürgen weisst du genau das wir morgen Fahren? Ja logo am Dienstag um 16.30 Kristiansand Hirsthals habe Ich doch für jeden von euch kopiert.
Stimmt hat jedere bekommen und nicht raufgeschaut die Fährtickets sind für Mittwoch.
Schweigen;+.
Wieder in Borhauk angekommen Kriesensitzung mit den anderen#c.
Alle fest davon Überzeugt das wir am dienstag fahren und 2 Mann schon mit Terminen für Mittwoch Nachmittag.
Also Erstmal gemeinsam Überlegen womit wir das allles verdient haben.
Obwohl die letzte Panne ja unser Ding war passte es doch zu diesem Trip.
Wir haben dann bei Colorline in Kiel angerurfen und gefragt wie mann das noch Umbuchen kann.
Super Nette dame am Telefon die dann sagte sie haben über ein Reisebüro gebucht das müsste hier anrufen dann kann Ich das bis 3 Stunden vor abfahrt noch ändern.
Lange rede kurzer Sinn das hat jeden 30€ gekostet denn war das aus der Welt.
Fazit Fisch war gut der rest wird bestimmt bei jeder zweiten tour wieder aufgewärmt, aber fürs nächste Jahr ist schon gebucht.
Schlieslich ist ja keiner zuschaden gekommen also war alles gut.
Borhauk ist auf alle fälle ne klasse lokation für Leute die in Norwegen nicht den Fisch ihres Lebens fangen wollen, sondern für angemessen Geld einen tollen Angelurlaub ausser der Reihe verbringen wollen.
Wenn einer Intresse an der Telefonnr. von Arian(Spricht gut deutsch) hat einfach Pn an mich.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

Danke für Deinen klasse Kurzbericht #6
Das ging ja drunter und drüber bei euch... :q


----------



## Macker (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Egal nächstes Jahr vom 21.03-30.03 sind wir wieder da.
Das wichtigste ist der Spass und wenn denn noch ein bischen Fisch bei rum kommt ist alles gut.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Recht hast Du! Hauptsache alle sind zufrieden #6


----------



## Ines (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na offenbar habt ihr's mit Humor genommen - das macht ja mindestens die Hälfte wieder wett!#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schöner Bericht Jörg #6 thx


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So,von mir auch mal Moin Moin

hab mir aus gegebenen Anlass mal ein UMTS Stick gegönnt,damit ich mal wieder was schreiben kann,denn sonst kann ich grad nichts anderes machen.

@Jörg,
geiler Bericht

@@Dirk,noch geilererererer Bericht.
Das WE war aber auch Fett,schade das ich morgens verpennt hatte und mir die Kuttertour durch die Lappen hab gehen lassen.
Ist noch einer von euch bei Facebook,denn dann könnten wir mal Bilder Tauschen
Dieses hab ich mal geklaut




So,werd dann auch gleich wieder mal weiter basteln,denn ich hoffe immer noch,das bis zum 27.5. grünes Licht vom Doc gibt,denn ich will auf´s Riff.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so .... guck hier auch mal wiederr rein nachdem ich länger zeitlich recht knapp war ...
ich lese ja was über schöne Dorschfänge , sowohl vom Kutter als auch Leiboot !
nächstes WE muß ich unbedingt mal los |uhoh:


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> so .... guck hier auch mal wiederr rein nachdem ich länger zeitlich recht knapp war ...
> ich lese ja was über schöne Dorschfänge , sowohl vom Kutter als auch Leiboot !
> nächstes WE muß ich unbedingt mal los |uhoh:




Jo,die Fänge sollen wirklich gut sein,ein Bekannter war vor zwei Wochen los von Grömitz,die hatten nur zwei Mefos aber 103 Dorsche!!!!!!!
Ich will auch wieder los,aber das dauert wohl noch etwas.


p.s.: Ich stehe hier grad in Cuxhaven,schieb mir ein Fischbrötchen rein und mal sehen,hier sollte doch was gehen,wenn ich wieder werfen kann.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ja ... sooooo viele brauch ich ja nicht 
mal nen paar Stück um wieder nen kleinen Vorrat in die Truhe zu bekommen


----------



## Macker (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch Peter Cuxhafen???? das ist der falsche teich#d#d.
Da gehts nur zum Makrelen ärgern hin.
Schau doch auf ne Karte dann siehst du das es die Verkehrte Elbseite ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mist ! heute nen schönen Zander am band gehabt - aber doch noch entwischt weil ich nen Foto mit ihm im Wasser machen wollte statt zu keschern ... 
schön anner Oberfläche dann longline released #q

sacht mal - jemand nen Tip für ne schöne Signalfarbe für die Rutenspitzen ? irgendson knalliges Orange oder sowas ...
wo bekommt man sowas ?
wollte meine Pilk- und Grundruten damit oben mal einpinseln ...


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

-Spitzenring warm machen und runter damit.
-400er Wasserschleifpapier und leicht an rauen.
-Mit weißen Sprühlack Grundieren.
-Fluosprühlack drüber
-Klarlack
-fertig

Farben kannst du ruhig aus dem Baumarkt nehmen,mach ich auch,es sei denn die Rute kostet 5.4000000€.
Dann kann man auch gleich noch zwei Stücken Schlauch mit aufziehen,um Knicklichter einfach reinzuschieben.
Ebenso könnte man den Endring gegen einen mit Gewinde eintauschen,damit man Feederspitzen benutzen kann(Grundruten).


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg,

ich hab das auch mal eine Zeit gemacht, aus Bequemlichkeit musste aber hier Isolierband in grellen Farben her halten. 

Mit den harten Ruten heutzutage ist das aber für meinen Geschmack nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mal sehen ob ich fluosprühlack bekomme ... gute Idee


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ... gute Idee



Hab ich nur#6


Gibt es überall dort,wo es Spielsachen/Modellbau gibt.
Bei der Kleinserie die du machst,sollten die kleinen Flaschen von Revell reichen und die sind gut.

Nimmst du auch mal Passagiere mit?


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

bestimmt schon mal 
muß aber erstmal endlich selber zu meiner 1. Tour dieses Jahr kommen :-(
hab mir heute 2 neue Ruten zugelegt zum Grundangeln im Hafen und auch als Pilkrute auffer Ostsee 2,7, 80-160g ...
die wollte ich mal nen büschn verschönern.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr Langschläfer ! #h |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,

sagt mal,hat einer von euch noch ein Kanu rumstehen,was er nicht mehr braucht,oder einer eurer Freunde?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Peter, ruf da vielleicht mal bei nem Kanuclub bei dir in der Nähe an.
Die haben normalerweise immer mal wieder alte Dinger da rumstehen...


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nö auch nix rumstehen ... #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit
wollte eigentlich heute mit Peter los, hab dann doch "ausgeschlafen" |rotwerden sorry Peter  aber nach dem Farbgefecht gestern bin ich eh komplett durch 

War am Samstag Zandern, hatte beim ersten Wurf zwei schöne "Tocks"...beim ersten war die Bremse soweit auf das der Anschlag nicht durchkam, den zweiten hab ich um Minuten verpennt... danach lief gefühlte fünf Stunden garnichts mehr, bin dann als es anfing dunkel wurde nochmal an ein paar Stellen zum gucken und schnacken gewesen, bei den anderen ging den Tag (zum Glück)  auch nichts

na dann erstmal nen netten Tag gewünscht
bis später


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Bei uns ist nach einem feuchtfröhlichen Schützenfest Wochenende heute 
auch Tag der Genesung angesagt. 

Nachher werden wir wohl noch mal kurz an den FoPu fahren und den Rest 
des Tages versuchen den glasigen Doppelblick wieder los zu werden


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Kai

Ich würd' ja auch gern richtung Kyste, aber hier bannt sich sinnflutartiger Regen an, mal sehen ob's später aufklart


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hmm zur Not gehste halt an den Hafen 

Bin ab übernächster Woche übrigens für ein halbes Jahr 
in Mölln unterwegs, da sollte doch was gehen #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dat ist ja direkt an der Quelle, schicke Seen ohne Ende und die Ostsee gleich um's Eck #6

Bringst du dein Boot mit?


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn ich ne passende Unterstellmöglichkeit finde kann das gut passieren. #:


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Könnte es dann auch passieren das du mich mal anrufst und wir nen kleinen Törn starten?


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann sein #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wär genial


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo, wenn das nichts werden sollte mit nem Stellplatz o.ä. wird halt gemietet. 
GroBo und Neustadt bieten da ja einige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

säääähr hübsch  da wär ich dann gerne mal dabei 

Gestern sind Dirk, Lisa und die anderen Riffpatienten hier durchgerauscht, man wat waren die Fischgeil :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das glaube ich, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit #6


----------



## djoerni (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erstes Lebenszeichen von der Riffcrew. Tour war so wie es sich anhört, ein voller Erfolg. Zitat:"gestern war gut"


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau das hat sehr gut ausgesehen auf den Bildern 
Stefan hat einen Dorsch da gelassen, da wird ne Großfamilie satt und ich brauch dringend längere Messer 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sieht guuut aus,
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=168

Dat habt Ihr juuut gemacht #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann ist der Hammer ja schon raus, wat für ein Fisch #6 

@Liz





















































:vik: Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stefan hat ein supergutes Video unserer Tour zusammengeschnitten!

Guckst du hier:

http://www.kutterboard.de/misc.php?d...emplate=videos

Vielen Dank Stefan.


LG Dirk


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönes Video, thx Stefan #6


----------



## Macker (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris Na wat is mit So bis jetzt sind wir zu viert auf dem heck .
Du,Runzel,Hilke(Frau Runzel) und Ich.
Windfinder Spricht von bestem Angelwetter.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin definitiv dabei, djoerni wollte noch überlegen, aber der hat mir abgesagt deswegen hab ich mich garnicht weiter gemeldet.
Wann soll ich an der Currybude sein?


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch Liz !!! #6
was für nen schöööööner Fang |bla:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Moin, Moin zusammen

wünsche einen schönen, sonnigen Sonntag....*


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ralf!

Wünsche ich Dir/Euch auch #6
Heute ist mal Schatten angesagt, gestern hat mich die 
Sonne und die reflektierende Weser ganz schön gegrillt :r


----------



## knutemann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jungens
Ich sitz hier in der Firma und darf bis 1200 knechten:vAnsonsten ist heut nachmittag Schattensitzen auf der Terasse angesagt#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Knute

Sonntagsarbeit.........

Geht es Deiner FIRMA so schlecht..


@Kai

wünsche fröhliches Schattensitzen.........

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ach Ralf du weißt ja "das Verbrechen ist immer und überall..."


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja vielleicht so 1-2 Würfe heute Abend.... 

ScheiZZ Angelsucht....


----------



## knutemann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ralf
ist das nichts für dich|kopfkrat
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189134

wie du siehst, ist der Teilnehmerkreis vom Feinsten|rolleyes mann könnte auch sagen, die Creme de la Creme, das Schwupp vom Schwapp......


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin zusammen und gruss an alle "Armen schluffis" die am Wo end Arbeiten "dürfen" ^^
Ich binn dieses wo end ausnahmsweise Nicht drann und hab mal wirklich Wochenende. Deswegen darf ich das mal geniessen das es andere giebt die ran dürfen #h
So... noch 14 Tage bis LL und ich zähle die Stunden ^^


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Knute

Natürlich ist das was für Mama's Sohn......

Würde schon gerne, aber es ist immer noch fraglich, wann ich im Oktober Urlaub nehmen kann.
Wegen dem Scheixx ist ja schon Norwegen ins Wasser gefallen.
:c:c:c:c
Kann ich frühestens im September absehen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h




knutemann schrieb:


> @Ralf
> ist das nichts für dich|kopfkrat
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189134
> 
> wie du siehst, ist der Teilnehmerkreis vom Feinsten|rolleyes mann könnte auch sagen, die Creme de la Creme, das Schwupp vom Schwapp......


----------



## knutemann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du fährst ja nur eine Woche nach LL|kopfkratHatte ich das irgendwo gelesen#c
@Ralf
ja weiß ich doch. Wenn du das absehen kannst, kannste dich ja immernoch melden.


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



knutemann schrieb:


> Du fährst ja nur eine Woche nach LL|kopfkratHatte ich das irgendwo gelesen#c
> @Ralf
> ja weiß ich doch. Wenn du das absehen kannst, kannste dich ja immernoch melden.



Ja leider nur ne Woche 
Aber nachdem das letzte mal meine geliebte Küste schon ne Zeit lang her ist ist es natürlich um so schöner. 
Sind ja jedesmal nur Schlappe 400 - 600km, da habe ich Arbeitsbedingt nicht mehr die Zeit die ich haben wollte.
Aber es werden wieder besser Zeiten kommen .#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Knute, wenn ich Deinen Norgeticker so sehe könnte ich glatt neidisch werden 

Nächstes Wochenende darf ich nach gut nem halben Jahr endlich mal wieder mein Boot aus der Halle schneiden, mein Kumpel hat schon die schweren Gartengeräte ausgepackt, damit ich das Hallentor auch auf bekomme?!


----------



## knutemann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Knute, wenn ich Deinen Norgeticker so sehe könnte ich glatt neidisch werden


Aber noch soooooooo lange hin dafür darf ich ja vorher schon mal mit Family 14 Tage nach LL#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hauptsache Du bekommst nach den ganzen Angeln noch die Finger gerade... :q


----------



## knutemann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
Nach der Maloche werd ich mal schnell nach Bad Thönse fahren und mit Rolf ein kühlendes Kaltgetränk zu uns nehmen nach erster tel. Auskunft von ihm läufts nicht so gut (naja, bis dato noch nicht ein Biss);+


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es ist Montag morgen 6:56 und ich wünsche allen da draussen einen wunderschönen guten morgen :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heute hat unser Tom NEMLES seinen Geburtstag.


Lieber Tom, 

zu Deinem Ehrentag alles Gute und Gesundheit.

|schild-g|laola:|birthday:#v#g

Lass Dich reich beschenken und feier schön, wo auch immer Du momentan bist.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Tom!!!! #6


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal Happy Burzeltach :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Tom-San,

auch hier noch mal alle Gute (und was sonst noch so dazu gehört) gewünscht.
Hoffe du hast eine schöne Feier und kannst den Tag genießen!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## bo74 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ,

 Tom alles gute zum burzeltag.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir nen gaaaanz |schild-g !!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Tomster 
|schild-g alles liebe und die besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag |schild-g​ 
:vik: Dat wird ja ein übles Gelage am 27ten :vik:​ 
Jörg und ich haben gestern schonmal angetestet, die Makros sind noch nicht da, zumindest nicht in größeren Schwärmen, ich konnte 4 Leos verhaften und unzählige Untermaßige, Jörg hatte am Ende 3 schöne und die selben unmengen an kleindorsch zurückgesetzt.
Ein sehr geiler Tag bei noch geilerem Wetter, Danke @Eggi, Birte, Gerd, Dieter und den Rest der Blauort-Crew​ 
Gruß Chris​


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris,

Petri zu den Dorschies!


----------



## djoerni (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles gute Tom! Feier ordentlich!


----------



## nemles (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,

Vielen Dank für die netten Wünsche und Grüße#h
Hat mich sehr gefreut.

Das ich mich im Moment etwas rar mache, hat damit zu tun, das ich Berufsmässig wieder "Normalzustand" habe. Also unplanbar  Musste schon die Norgetour mit Knurri canceln.:c

Aber WE gehts nach Danske midde Firmenanglergruppe an FoPu :m


----------



## knutemann (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom
Auch von mit alles erdenklich Gute|birthday:


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Egal wo Du Dich auch immer rumtreibst Tom- Lass Dich heut gut begiessen!!!

Alles Gute zum Burzeltach!!!  |schild-g|schild-g

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## Boedchen (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Es ist Dienstag 6:27,
Ich wünsche euch allen einen Juten morgen 
Auf einen Gewitterigen schönen Tag.
Fette Beute
Bodo


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Ich wünsche auch Allen einen schönen Schnellrumgehdienstag!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Boedchen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo , Watt für nen Wetter ,seuftz
Datt ruft nach Fisch, Urlaub und Seele Baumeln lassen.
Und ick muss malochen 
Gruss in die Welt :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin!

Wieso sollte es dir auch anders gehen? ;-)
Doch der Urlaub kommt... Irgendwann!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle ! #h


----------



## Macker (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Dirk na wie weit bist du mit der Liste für das erste September We?

Also Ich bin beide Tage dabei.
Wollt Ihr wieder auf den Parkplatz oder auf den Campingplatz?
Wenn abends noch gegrillt werden soll kümmert meine Frau sich um Salate dann braucht ihr das nicht mitschleppen


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Boedchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin zusammen , es ist Donnerstag 6:30 und ich hoerte ich wäre nicht der einzigste der Malochen statt Angeln darf 
Somit , Sonnigen Tag an alle die das glück haben Schuppen nachjagen zu dürfen.
Bodo


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tja - bei mir auch nix mit Angeln ....
für Aal wäre das jetzt bestimmt ideal nach dem Regen und bei der Wärme |kopfkrat


----------



## Boedchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Och nö.... Aale fängt man doch am besten dann wenn alle sagen die fängt man nicht ^^ ( zumindestens meine Erfahrung)
Ehr nen Wetter um sich in ein Bötchen zu legen und die Füsse über die Reling baumeln zu lassen und den lieben Gott nen guter Mensch sein lassen :l


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja das wäre jetzt was mit schön im Boot sitzen :k


----------



## nemles (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Jungs und Madels,

Wochenende. Morgen geht früh los. Fremdgehen für Meeresangler :q:q:q

Langes WE am Forellenpuff. :vik:

Und zwei WE`s drauf Makrelen ärgern :k


----------



## Boedchen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit :q
Endlich ma wieder ausgeschlafen #6
Wünsche euch allen ein Supi Schönes wochenende, ein dickes Petrie an die die los gehen dürfen. Leider darf ick es noch nicht  
Aber kommt zeit kommt Fisch


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mhm ... jo - WE steht vor der Tür, aber irgendwie mit den in regelmäßig vorbeikomenden Gewitterschauern schlecht was planbar ... na mal sehen wo es ans Wasser geht


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Juuuten morgen #h
Es ist Samstag , und ausser malochen leider nichts wirklich erfreuliches. Ich wünsche allen da draussen ein Dickes *PETRI*.
Fangt gut und berichtet fleissig :vik:


----------



## Boedchen (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huch  , es ist Sonntag , und wie zuvor hoffe ich ihr alle habt ein schönes wo. end#h


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

gestern nen schönen Fang gemacht anner Steinmole in Friedrichskroog ... |bla:

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/3504/seehundfriedrichskoog3.jpg

wurde dann vorsichtig in die Seehundaufzuchtstation released :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja dann mal Petri zum meeresköter 

Meiner einer war übers Wochenende im Norden auf hechtpirsch. Gefangen haben wir außerordentlich gut, wenn auch die Größen etwas besser hätten sein können.

Max war der angehängte mit 72cm, Stückzahl lag um die 10.


----------



## Boedchen (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja moin moin 
Sagt ma, was sehen denn da meine entzündeten Fussball Augen.
HD4ever, oder soll ick lieber robbi sagen? ( Griens)
Niedliches Teil , hoffe du hast nichts damit zu tun das er da gelandet ist ^^ So vonwegen ausgedrillt bis dahin oder so 

@Torsk , feine Fische  NEID


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! 
endlich gibts heutemal wieder frischen Fisch |supergri
nix dolles - aber nen Pfannenzander durfte gestern mit nach hause


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
Petri Jörg, wo warst du? ich find in letzter Zeit den Weg zur Elbe irgendwie nicht mehr, am 20ten endlich mal wieder :vik:


----------



## Ines (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Chris bist du dabei beim Soli-Angeln für Fischkoopp am 20.? 
Wenn ja, könntest du ihn vielleicht abholen? 
Gernot bringt ihn dann wieder nach Hause, - und ich bekomme Besuch aus Bremen und kann ihn deshalb schlecht abholen.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war im Bereich Altengamme an den Buhnen mal mit Köfis ansitzen ... 
war dann doch noch nen schöner Abend mit nem klasse  Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Boedchen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Ihr´s
Watt denn hier los? Fuschen fischen fischen .. AHHHH
ICH WILL AUCH ... noch 4 lange Tage 
Aber ich hupe mal freundlich wenn ich durch HH fahre ^^#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Ines schrieb:


> Chris bist du dabei beim Soli-Angeln für Fischkoopp am 20.?
> Wenn ja, könntest du ihn vielleicht abholen?


 
bin dabei, hole Micha ab #6


----------



## Ines (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris,

Micha ist (schon wieder!) im Krankenhaus, habe ich heute erfahren.:c Von daher wird er am Sonntag gar nicht dabei sein können...#c

Wir sollten uns trotzdem zum Angeln treffen und dabei überlegen, was wir ihm Gutes tun können.|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin informiert  treffen können wir uns natürlich trotzdem gerne, Gernot sagte was von anderem Platz?!? hauptsache ihr sagt mir bescheid 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Boedchen (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen , und in den Norden nen Moin moin


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo mal wieder in die Runde ! 
gestern gabs endlich auch mal wieder Zander zum Essen ... leckerlecker - war ja auch lang genug die Durststrecke |uhoh:

sacht mal .... ich war der Meinung das hier im AB mal jemand ne suche hatte nen "kleineren" Aussenborder gegen einen größeren zu tauschen .... find das aber nicht mehr #c
kann sich da zufällig noch wer dran erinnern ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg
Wat hast du denn zu bieten, ich hätte da noch 'nen Johnson 6Pser?!?


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee ... der Tausch wäre mir doch nen büschn mager gegen meinen Suzuki DF70 :m
ich war am überlegen aus Gewichtsgründen meinen 70 PS er evtl gegen 50 PS oder so zu tauschen und auch den internen Tank gegen 2x 20-25l Tanks zu tauschen 
inzwischen aber schon gehört das der Motortausch grad mal 30 Kg bringen würde ... dafür lohnt der Aufwand nicht #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich hät's gemacht  #6


----------



## Lars123 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So sonntag nacht gehts zur ostsee und warscheinlich montag und mittwoch miten kutter raus, über fänge werde ich natürlich berichten 
freu mich schon so endlich nach einen jahr ohne angeln mal wieder angeln zu gehen und dann direkt wieder hochseeangeln


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß und ordentlich Fisch @ Lars!


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ein Jahr ohne Angeln ??? |uhoh:
na dann wirds aber allerallerallerhöchste Zeit ! :m
viel Erfolg

Moin an alle ! #h


----------



## Yupii (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen,
es ist Wochenende
Morgen geht`s nach Fehmarn.
Ich habe bei Sanner  das Bötchen "Floh II"  gemietet, mal schauen, wo wir dann hinschippern. Bei Windfinder haben wir morgen ne westliche 4-5|uhoh:, bei DWD siehts viel besser aus#c.
Sollte ich dann vielleicht Richtung Sagasbank fahren??


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Uwe!

Angeblich ist doch im Moment überall ganz gut Fisch unterwegs...
Ich würd erst mal so bei 8-12m probieren.
Die Dorsche sind wohl eher im Flachen!
Und da um Fehmarn findest du doch garantiert bei Westwind ein geschütztes Platzerl.

Würd ich jetzt sagen als Laie!|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Dirk,
ja, auf der Ostseite sollte es gehen. Sonst fahre ich Richtung Sagasbank, dort ist es ja auch bei ablandigem Wind recht ruhig.


----------



## Boedchen (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsens,
Petri auf diesem Wege an alle die dieses Wo end auch los fahren.
Last was über :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> ja, auf der Ostseite sollte es gehen. Sonst fahre ich Richtung Sagasbank, dort ist es ja auch bei ablandigem Wind recht ruhig.



Ich wünsch dir ordentlich Fisch!:m

Mal so am Rande gefragt...

Was kostet der Kahn?#c


----------



## Lars123 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo danke ich werde dann noch am montag oder dienstag vom hochseeangeln berichten und euch ein schönes wochenende


----------



## Yupii (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir ordentlich Fisch!:m
> 
> Mal so am Rande gefragt...
> 
> Was kostet der Kahn?#c


Ist Floh II mit 50 PS und kostet 90.- pro Tag und mit 4 Leutchen lässt sich noch gut angeln.
So, nun aber Sachen gepackt und seelisch vorbereitet|supergri


----------



## Yupii (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

verschoben..., zu starker Wind morgen, dann geht`s halt am Sonntag bei besseren Bedingungen raus:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> ...geht`s halt am Sonntag bei besseren Bedingungen raus:q


 
na dann mal viel Erfolg, wir sind am Sonntag auf der Nordsee auf Makrelenjagd :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsche euch mal neidvoll viel Erfolg und dicke Fische !
bin leider nach Knie-OP noch ne Weile ans Bett gefesselt :v
dieses Jahr ist echt der Wurm drin und mein Boot staubt vollkomen ein :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann mal viel Spaß euch Meeresanglern! 

Meiner einer ist dank Lehrgang auch ziemlich in den Wochenendaktivitäten eingeschränkt, aber wenigstens ist etwas Zeit fürs Süßwasserangeln.


----------



## Yupii (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich hatte schon am Sonntag.
Wir sind vor Staberhuk rumgkurvt. Unzählige Dorsche auf Wattis.
Mitgenommen 3 ü 45 und einen ü 60 ( auf Gummi )


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönes Ding, Petri #6

Vom Kleinboot aus läuft's im Moment wohl sehr gut


----------



## Lars123 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

War gestern mit der langeland draußen und die see war sehr flach
gefangen habe ich 4 maßige dorsche von durchschnittlich 45-50cm davon 2 auf gummifisch 1pilker und 1 auf jig
leider haben wir fast ausschließlich über krautbänken geangelt sodas der gummi fast sofort voll mit kraut war und ich so auf pilker umgestiegen bin
viele bisse gab es auch nicht und die meißten fische waren nur ganz vorne im mundwinkel gehakt sodass ich auch ein paar verloren habe
sonntag geht es das nächsta mal raus früher geht es durch die kielerwoche nicht da die langeland im moment das einzigste schiff im hafen ist und auch im umkreis von kiel machen sogut wie alle nur regatterbegleitfahrten


----------



## nemles (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jepp, Chrischie. Morgen gehts den Makros an die Kiemen:vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das wird nett  bis gleich #6


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen in die Welt 
Ein sonniger Tag , Montag , und es beginnt eine neue Angelwoche |bigeyes


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde ....
wünsche euch schöne Fänge ! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

PetriHeil der Makrelentruppe #6
Auch wenn die Fänge etwas dürftig waren scheint Ihr ja einen guten tag gehabt zu haben.

So nun weiter im Stoff...

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo issn der Makrelenbericht #c 
erzählt ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naja kein Bericht, aber schonmal ein bisschen Input,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185577


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

grad durchgeforstet ...
aber die Kleinboottour lag da wohl definitiv wesentlich besser was das Auffinden der Schwärme so angeht ... |bla:
glaub das muß ich auch ma machen #6


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuuten morgähhhn zusammen 
Es ist Dienstag und ich wünsche allen ein dickes Petri #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach 
ja ne von den Makrelen gibts ja leider nicht soviel zu _berichten, aber_ das war auf jeden Fall ein sehr schickes Wochenende_ :vik:_

wünsche nen netten Arbeitstag, ich hab frei 

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke ! wünsche postwendend zurück...#h
habe zwar auch "frei" - aber mit kaputtem Knie komme ich nicht los :c
have a nice day


----------



## Yupii (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> habe zwar auch "frei" - aber mit kaputtem Knie komme ich nicht los :c


Kann es sein, dass Du ein büschen weicheiig veranlagt bist:q:q
( Schreib mir mal ne PN was mit Deinem Knie los ist)


----------



## Macker (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris habe Ich doch gleich gesagt das die Makrelen erst am 9.7 beissen rufe mich bitte nochmal wegen Birte an ich habe deine Nummer nicht mehr.
Ich bin ja nur kurz zum Post Checken zuhause nachher muss Ich wieder auf den Campingplatz und unter dem Wetter leiden:vik:,

Gruß jörg


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*edit* .... so - genug SK's gebrannt und soeben zur Post gebracht ... ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!
Ich würd da gerne eine Sicherheitskopie von nehmen...

Nur, falls dir mal deine Platte die Grätsche macht!


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönen guten Morgen in die Runde ! #h


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jo, morgähhn zusammen .
Und Fette Fische an alle die das glück haben draussen zu sein


----------



## djoerni (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers!

wünsche allen ein schönes, fischreiches wochenende!


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuden @ all!

Gestern war ich mit Liz beim Green Day Open Air!

Das geilste Konzert überhaupt.
Noch nix Besseres gesehen!


Heut Abend will ich mal auf Aal los.
Vielleicht geht ja was...


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin 
Oh uff aal  Sabber , na noch darf ick net  meine bessere hälfte meint ne woche LL sollte erst ma langen |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ätsch! Meine Frau kommt sogar mit...


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ätsch! Meine Frau kommt sogar mit...




|bigeyes|bigeyes Wie haste denn datt geschaft? |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einmal mitgenommen und schon war sie angefixt!

Seitdem fängt sie ganz ordentliche Fisch'chen...

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/2264/dsc0440n.jpg


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|bigeyes Ich hoffe du weist das der Neid einer Ganzen Angelschaft auf dir lastet |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

... mit dem Neid Anderer kann ich ganz gut um! ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon mal euch allen nen schönes Wochenende !!! #h


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau dir auch nen schönes wo. end ...Fussball? oder lieber Aal?? 

@MfT , das DU mit dem neid gut kannst kann ich mir vorstellen , aber koennen wir das auch ?|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Jau dir auch nen schönes wo. end ...Fussball? oder lieber Aal??
> 
> *Fußball und anschließend Aal!!!:q*
> 
> @MfT , das DU mit dem neid gut kannst kann ich mir vorstellen , aber koennen wir das auch ?|uhoh:



*Boedchen, ICH würde fast sagen, DAS ist nicht mein Problem!#c|rolleyes*


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
@Dirk 
geht los #6 :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ja feinstens!!!

Hast auch Louis sein Zimmer für dich ganz allein... ;-))


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@MFT , ich denke auch das es nicht dein probl ist und dich nicht belastet , ich wollt dir auch nur mitteilen das du es richtig richtig gut hast 

Petri auf diesem Wege , und fang nen paar Armdicke


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> @MFT , ich denke auch das es nicht dein probl ist und dich nicht belastet , ich wollt dir auch nur mitteilen das du es richtig richtig gut hast
> 
> Petri auf diesem Wege , und fang nen paar Armdicke




:m

Dann sammer wieder guad!:q

Dir auch *P*. und dass du bald wieder ans Wasser darfst.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Westwood Special Forces

Holt ordentlich was raus! Ich düse gleich los Köfis besorgen und dann geht es heute Nacht ab ans Wasser.

Und dann können sich die Zander warm anziehen


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Westwood Special Forces

Holt ordentlich was raus! Ich düse gleich los Köfis besorgen und dann geht es heute Nacht ab ans Wasser.

Und dann können sich die Zander warm anziehen


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin HD4ever,

Moin Jörg,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag aus der Lüneburger Heide!!!!.........

|schild-g


----------



## Boedchen (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g|schild-g|laola:|jump:
ALLES Gute HD


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Jörg,
*"Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag"*

|schild-g|laola:|birthday:#g|birthday:


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Jörg!


----------



## Boedchen (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@MFT---Wo sind die Foto´s der Armdicken dinger ( Aale) ??


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt
|schild-g Alles gute zu deinem Burzeltag Jörg |schild-g

Gruß Chris​


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke euch allen ! #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Jörg!

Auch von mir einen "Herzlichen Glückwunsch"!

Die CD ist eben angekommen.
Schon mal vielen Dank!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Yupii (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Fußkranker:q
|birthday:|birthday: und alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## Boedchen (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich schmeiss es mal so in den Raum :
Warum treffen wir uns nicht ma zum Aalangeln?
Wo? Mir egal  HH ist genauso gut wie der rest der Region 
Und da MFT und co sich ja schon kennen koenntet ihr THEORETISCH ja mal was anleiern 

:vik:

Und NEIN , mr ist zwar heiss aber es ist KEIN sonnenstich |bigeyes

EDIT: Kleiner anreitz : Schmeisse nen 11L Fass bier beim Treffen ))


----------



## djoerni (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles gute nachträglich Jörg!


----------



## Boedchen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heist frühschnack Team , wird auch so behandelt 
Ergo:
Mohooin Ihr´s 
Hoffe ihr werdet alle heute euren Fisch bekommen sofern ihr los seit


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen ihr Langschläfer ^^
Für alle glücklichen die auf dem Wasser sein dürfen nen dickes Petri, für alle anderen : Auch der heisseste Malochetag ist irgend wann zuende


----------



## bo74 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Guten morgen ihr Langschläfer ^^
> Für alle glücklichen die auf dem Wasser sein dürfen nen dickes Petri, für alle anderen : Auch der heisseste Malochetag ist irgend wann zuende



moin. 
bist alleinunterhalter.? sind denn alle schon im Urlaub ?

gruß lutz


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na anscheinend NICHT alle ^^
Aber mit einem muss ich dir recht geben, sehr still geworden .
Schätze die sind alle noch im Traumdrill ^^


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! 
nee - bin auch noch eine Woche da bevors in Urlaub geht :m
nächstes WE wil ich nun auch mal nach Hive Sande nach den Makrelen gucken ...


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin !
> nee - bin auch noch eine Woche da bevors in Urlaub geht :m
> nächstes WE wil ich nun auch mal nach Hive Sande nach den Makrelen gucken ...



Wann wollste denn genau da hin?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin
ne hier ist keiner im Urlaub, gibt z.Zt. nur nix zu schreiben 
Die Forenmüdigkeit schlägt diesen Sommer eh ganz große Kreise, keine Sorge irgendwann geht's hier auch wieder los  

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Wann wollste denn genau da hin?



wollen wohl am Fr. abend los - dann bis zum Sonntag 
irgendwo mal auf einen der ganzen Campingplätze dort |kopfkrat

hat hier vielleicht jemd noch nen billisches Brandungsdreibein über ? |kopfkrat


----------



## bo74 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> ne hier ist keiner im Urlaub, gibt z.Zt. nur nix zu schreiben
> Die Forenmüdigkeit schlägt diesen Sommer eh ganz große Kreise, keine Sorge irgendwann geht's hier auch wieder los
> 
> Gruß Chris




ja stimmt. ist überall ruhig geworden . 
ich muss nur noch 2 wochen arbeiten , dann hab ich 6 wochen urlaub


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer!

Wer will schon im Forum schreiben wenn er frontalen BWL Unterricht bekommen kann! :v

Bin mal wieder im Hörsaal....


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

6 Wochen ???? 
das geht ja gar nicht .... #c *neidischwerd*


----------



## bo74 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> 6 Wochen ????
> das geht ja gar nicht .... #c *neidischwerd*



So ist das bei einem arbeitsrythmus von 2 wochen arbeiten und 2 wochen frei. da nimmt man die 2 arbeitswochen urlaub und schon hat man 6 wochen frei


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss es mal so in den Raum :
> Warum treffen wir uns nicht ma zum Aalangeln?
> Wo? Mir egal  HH ist genauso gut wie der rest der Region
> Und da MFT und co sich ja schon kennen koenntet ihr THEORETISCH ja mal was anleiern


 
Moin
Aalangeln mit der ganzen Crew wird wohl nichts werden, vieleicht ist es dir aufgefallen das nicht alle aus dem HHer Raum kommen.
Erschwert wird das ganze durch den Umstand das wir haupsächlich Meeresangler sind und deswegen eher treffen an großen Salzwasserseen organisieren 

Die MFTler aus dem HHer Raum sind öfter mal am großen braunen Fluß anzutreffen, sag bescheid wenn du mal los willst, dann kann man sich ja gerne treffen und zusammen angeln #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



bo74 schrieb:


> ich muss nur noch 2 wochen arbeiten , dann hab ich 6 wochen urlaub


 
Moin Lutz
alter du hast das echt gut, 6 Wochen #r :m



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Wer will schon im Forum schreiben wenn er frontalen BWL Unterricht bekommen kann! :v
> 
> Bin mal wieder im Hörsaal....


 
ahhhhhhh und das bei den Temperaturen, ich hoffe ihr seid vollklimatisiert


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

son kleines event is immer ne gute Sache mit netten Kollegen ...
aber ich persönlich will keine schleimigen Aale fangen #d
vielleicht ja mal im Herbst nach der Urlaubszeit ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ja auch ein Zander- und Aalevent werden, ist hier ja gut möglich


----------



## offense80 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris, bist du jetzt nach unserem "erfolgreichen Makrelenangeln" auf Zander umgestiegen  ?  Die Idee ist aber nicht schlecht, wenn es zeitlich paßt bei mir, würde ich gern mitkommen (aber psssst, man darf sich ja nicht verabreden zum Gemeinschaftsangeln lol) 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist kein Gemeinschaftsangeln .... #d

das ist ein gemeinsam-Grillevent mit nebenbei Rute ins Wasser halten :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ahhhhhhh und das bei den Temperaturen, ich hoffe ihr seid vollklimatisiert



Naja....


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau , Stachis ärgern hätte ich auch lust 
Habe gehoert vom hoerensagen das ihr da in HH nen paar hotspots alla Kennedy und so habt 

Dann macht doch mal nen Termin leuts 
Ich komm ja net aus HH  also müst ihr datt schon regeln


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin Chris, bist du jetzt nach unserem "erfolgreichen Makrelenangeln" auf Zander umgestiegen  ? Die Idee ist aber nicht schlecht, wenn es zeitlich paßt bei mir, würde ich gern mitkommen (aber psssst, man darf sich ja nicht verabreden zum Gemeinschaftsangeln lol)
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
Moin Micha
naja am 19.07. geht's wieder ab Büsum los :vik: diesmal geht was 
Ab und zu laß ich schonmal die GuFis hüpfen |rolleyes son büschen Barsch oder Zander aus der Pann das hat doch was 



HD4ever schrieb:


> das ist kein Gemeinschaftsangeln .... #d
> 
> das ist ein gemeinsam-Grillevent mit nebenbei Rute ins Wasser halten :m


 
...aber ganz genau :g



Boedchen schrieb:


> Jau , Stachis ärgern hätte ich auch lust
> Habe gehoert vom hoerensagen das ihr da in HH nen paar hotspots alla Kennedy und so habt
> 
> Dann macht doch mal nen Termin leuts
> Ich komm ja net aus HH  also müst ihr datt schon regeln


 
Ich mach mir da mal ein paar gedanken und such' nen netten Termin raus 

..Kennedy nein danke, Elbe rulez :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai
dann ist das ja wohl ne ganz heiße Sache, wa?


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

los Jungs ... *mein bester Kumpel* brauch mal nen paar Punkte und etwas pushing |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörg
Mike for Cesarpresident :vik: den kriegen wir schon in die TopTen #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau Chris, zu dem einen hervorragenden Dozenten der es schaffen 
würde ein mit LSD aufgepumptes Kanickel in den Schlaf zu reden...


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das hoffe ich doch ... |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jau Chris, zu dem einen hervorragenden Dozenten der es schaffen
> würde ein mit LSD aufgepumptes Kanickel in den Schlaf zu reden...


 
dat ist natürlich dreifach ätzend, so ein Lehrer bei so nem trockenen Stoff und das bei dieser Hightech Klimatisierung #q:c



HD4ever schrieb:


> das hoffe ich doch ... |rolleyes


 
wenn denn alle fleisig mitvoten wird das


----------



## offense80 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Volle 10 Punkte hat er bekommen von mir :m:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nochmal 10 dazu pusht MFT-Mike auf Platz 22 :vik: weiter so #6


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*PUSH* Ten Points


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> MFT-Mike




|muahah: .... cool #6


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> ...jemand über ostern nähe hvide sande unterwegs? bin vom 01.04.-03.04. oben bei otto.




ich weiß zwar nicht wo Otto ist, aber ich will da nächstes WE mal hin ... :m


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nochmal 10 dazu pusht MFT-Mike auf Platz 22 :vik: weiter so #6




och man ... nun haben sie den wohl gekickt die Schweinebacken :c
liegt wohl daran : ".Jede/r Besucher/in darf täglich nur  1 Stimme pro Bild abgeben. " #c |bigeyes


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

LOOOOOOL  ))
Läuft die abstimmung über das FAZ ding ??? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Iss ja goil#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> och man ... nun haben sie den wohl gekickt die Schweinebacken :c
> liegt wohl daran : ".Jede/r Besucher/in darf täglich nur 1 Stimme pro Bild abgeben. " #c |bigeyes


 
|krach: shizendreck |krach:

Jetzt erst recht  setz ihn doch nochmal rein, in ein paar Tagen haben wir ihn wieder soweit :m


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen in die Runde und alle Cesar Fan´s ^^ ein freudigen WUFF WUFF |kopfkrat

Es ist Dienstag , einige mehr erfreuen sich der tatsache einen Tag wehniger bis zum Urlaub , die anderen 1 Tag wehniger bis WIR Weltmeister werden |bla:

Wünsche zumindestens allen ein Dickes Petri, und habt ihr es gehoert ? Freitag 38 °
AHHHHHHHH

In dem Sinne eine frohe woche


----------



## djoerni (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht wo Otto ist, aber ich will da nächstes WE mal hin ... :m



Dann viel Spaß! Vielleicht erwischst du ja ein paar Makos. Ich turne ab Freitag auf der anderen Seite Skandinaviens rum. Mein Bruder hat sich an der schwedischen ostküste ein boot gekauft. Das holen wir dann ab. Leider ohne angeln...:-(


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |krach: shizendreck |krach:
> 
> Jetzt erst recht  setz ihn doch nochmal rein, in ein paar Tagen haben wir ihn wieder soweit :m




*MFT-Mike* again ... :m

ach ja .... moin moin an alle ! #h


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *MFT-Mike* again ... :m
> 
> ach ja .... moin moin an alle ! #h




#g *PUSH* Wuff ähh meine kost einen ^^ #4


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörg
Dann mal los #6


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

muß ich den hier im AB dann nun eigendlich auch anmelden ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Boedchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

WAS? Das hast du noch nicht??? AHHHH
Weist du denn nicht das wir NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH Angemeldeten Usern helfen?|krach:
Also ehrlich. ohne worte....|kopfkrat

Und vergiss nicht , die ersten 100KG Cesar gehen auf dein Konto #6

:vik:


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*WUFF* Ähh Morgen zusammen .
Petri an alle die los dürfen .


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin !
is doch schon fast wieder Wochenende ... |rolleyes


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jau , BERGFEST ^^
Sonntag ist ja endspiel Deutschland holland wo wir gewinnen ^^
Dann wird montag nen feiertag  = Angeltag  Nur nicht in Holland ^^


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nun wurde Mike schon wieder gekickt  ich bin diesmal aber nicht schuld


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich auch nicht ... habe doch nur 33 rechner ,it versch. IP zur Hand , das ist doch BESTIMMT nicht aufgefallen ^^


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sch**** auf das olle Cheasar .... #q
sollen die Schwienebacken sich doch gehackt legen .

Wetter ist schön und nicht mehr lang bis zum WE |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sch**** auf das olle Cheasar .... #q


 
...eben, Mike ist eh der geilste  #6 auch ohne Cesario


----------



## Boedchen (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen in die Runde.
Hoffe alle haben sich wieder vom Spiel gestern erholt und sind stolz auf unsere Fussball jungs 
Es ist Donerstag morgen , noch 1 Tag dann darf ich auch ma wieder ans Wasser , auch wenns nur an das "kleine" ist , aber hauptsache raus :q

Fette Beute euch allen da draussen , und mein Hund bekommt ka cäser mehr 
Ich stelle ihn ma hier als zukünftigen Forellenschreck vor


----------



## Boedchen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sooo gschafft 
Es ist FREITAG = Wochenend = Angelzeit 
Und der angeblich heisseste Tag des Jahres 
Noch bis 10.00 Malochen dann gehts ans Wasser ^^
Euch allen ein dickes Petri


----------



## Laichhaken (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du hast es gut....bei mir geht es morgen erst los... dafür wird heut noch alles zusammengepackt.

Dir ein dickes Petri...


----------



## Boedchen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Laichhaken schrieb:


> Du hast es gut....bei mir geht es morgen erst los... dafür wird heut noch alles zusammengepackt.
> 
> Dir ein dickes Petri...



Ja dann ma auf auf  Aber ich denke du wirst es besser haben weil du denke ich aufs Meer rausfährst , oder zumindestens an diesem stehen wirst 
Ich werde gleich den Welsen und Stören mal nachstellen , nachdem ein freund diese woche !! 12 !! Waller fangen durfte.


----------



## Laichhaken (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alle Achtung...!!! Das klingt spannen 12 Waller ist aber auch eine stolze Zahl...!!!
Bei mir geht es auf die Ostsee mit dem Schlauchi. Kann vor Aufregung schon die letzten Nächte nicht richtig schlafen...oder wars doch die Hitze? 

Stör und Waller hab ich bisher noch nicht gefangen, steht aber auf jeden Fall auf meiner Liste. Nur hab ich keine Ahnung wann ich mal eine Gelegenheit dazu bekomme.

Viel Spaß und vorallem Erfolg!


----------



## Boedchen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na wenn du Zeit hast darfste dich gerne vertrauensvoll an uns wenden zu einem anderen Termin 
So weit weg sind wir hier ja von dir auch nicht ^^


----------



## pelagus (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin,
eine kleine Frage zum Fischfilet räuchern an die Profis:
wie kriege ich es hin, das die Filets nach dem Räuchern auch heil vom Rost abgehen?
Einölen oder Alufolie haben nix gebracht;+;+

LG pelagus


----------



## Laichhaken (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Na wenn du Zeit hast darfste dich gerne vertrauensvoll an uns wenden zu einem anderen Termin
> So weit weg sind wir hier ja von dir auch nicht ^^


 

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht ob ich dafür auch das entsprechende Gerät habe, aber wenn die Zeit kommt, komm ich gern auf das Angebot zurück...#6


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie groß waren die 12 Waller denn ??? |bigeyes
mini's beim Aalangeln als beifang oder schon vernünftige dabei mit Ü80 ? |kopfkrat
wenn ja komme ich euch auch mal besuchen |bla: :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



pelagus schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> eine kleine Frage zum Fischfilet räuchern an die Profis:
> wie kriege ich es hin, das die Filets nach dem Räuchern auch heil vom Rost abgehen?
> Einölen oder Alufolie haben nix gebracht;+;+
> ...


 
Tach
versuchs mal im Räucherbereich #6

euch allem ein nettes WE, Samstag fahr ich nach Holland :vik: mal sehen was da an der Nordsee läuft


----------



## Ines (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Erfolg in Holland, Chris! |wavey:


----------



## offense80 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hi Chris, dann grüß mal schön den Weltmeister von uns 

Viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri für die Hollandtour


----------



## Boedchen (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wie groß waren die 12 Waller denn ??? |bigeyes
> mini's beim Aalangeln als beifang oder schon vernünftige dabei mit Ü80 ? |kopfkrat
> wenn ja komme ich euch auch mal besuchen |bla: :m



Nene datt sind schon echt jute dinger , allerdings ist das wo wir waren ein Forellenp..f. Der setzt bei den Temperaturen nur Stör und Waller ein. Afrikanischen Wels und Europäher.
LEIDER war unser Angeltag nicht so berauschend ( sind gerade wiedergekommen) . Sind zwar reichlich gefangen worden , aber nicht von uns |kopfkrat

EDIT: Foto nachgereicht:


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ZU HEISSER MORGEN , naja, guten auch , aber devinitiv ZU HEISS.
Allen einen schönen Wochenstart und past auf das ihr auf dem Wasser nicht Dehydriert.
In dem Sinne 
Petri


----------



## Laichhaken (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dir auch einen guten Start in die Woche....sind ja schöne Welse auf dem Bild...

cu


----------



## djoerni (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@jörg
wie war's in hvide Sande?


----------



## Boedchen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen 
So ein paar neuigkeiten wären echt ma was tolles ^^ 
Euch allen nen schönen Tag


----------



## Boedchen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Doppelpost* ^^
Guten morgen Ihr Da draussen auf den Kuttern und Booten und so....
Euch allen dicke Fische , und immer schön nach oben schauen z.zt.

In dem Sinne

Petri


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Macker!

Alles Gute alter Sack! #6


----------



## Ines (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!|wavey:


----------



## Macker (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für die Glückwünsche, leider kann Ich mich erst heute bedanken da Ich gestern mit Chris Makos jagen war.
Abends war denn Family, da bin Ich nicht mehr ins Netz gekommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Boedchen (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir allet jute nachträglich.
Und Guten morgen @ all,
Allen die raus kommen : Immer schön an die sonnencreme denken.
mfg


----------



## Macker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ all wir Planen im Kutterboard ein Kutterwochenende für den 04und 05.09 falls noch wer Zeit und Lust hat.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Boedchen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen @ all
Dickes Petri an alle da draussen


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Männers 
bevor wir hier in der Versenkung verschwinden 

Euch allen eine nette Woche gewünscht

Wollte am Samstag ein paar Schlangen bändingen  nicht ein Biss
aber ne schöne Zeit an der Elbe verbracht, naja beim nächsten mal wieder

Gruß Chris


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
Schau an ...der Chris , ES lebt noch ))
warum sagste net bescheid @ Schlangen klatschen? wäre ne gute aktion gewesen 
aber wie auch immer : Schöne woche euch allen


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Noch eine Woche BWL und dann ist Urlaub angesagt 

Die erste Woche gehts mit dem Boot den Räubern hinterher, wer Bock 
hat mal mit zu fahren (Region Rendsburg) kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen!

Noch eine Woche BWL und dann ist drei Wochen Urlaub angesagt!

Die erste Woche gehts mit dem Boot den Räubern hinterher, wer Bock 
hat mal mit zu fahren (Region Rendsburg) kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Noch eine Woche BWL und dann ist drei Wochen Urlaub angesagt!
> 
> ...



Muss ich nun auch 2X HIER schreien? ))
Ne im ernst , why not ? Kann mann mal in angriff nehmen


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kein Ding, bin ab Samstag oben und werde, so Gott will, jeden Tag auf dem Wasser sein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die erste Woche gehts mit dem Boot den Räubern hinterher, wer Bock
> hat mal mit zu fahren (Region Rendsburg) kann sich ja mal melden


 
Hatte ja schonmal Interesse angemeldet, ich hoffe wir kriegen das mal hin, ...Bootsangeln von nem vernünftigen Kleinboot aus hätte was :l


----------



## djoerni (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@kai
willst du Samstag auf die Ostsee oder Räuber kloppen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Räuber kloppen #:


----------



## Macker (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Moin Peter alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Ich wünsche dir einen Schönen tag und feier heute schön.
|laola:|laola:|laola:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na da wünsche ich 
*MFT Sutje alles jute*

|jump:|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen Peter!

Von mir natürlich auch nur die besten Wünsche, lass es krachen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Hallo Peter,*
*"Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag"*

*Alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr und im neuen Haus.*

|schild-g#g|laola:|birthday:

*Ralf*

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag:vik:
Und lass es ordentlich knallen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g

Alles gute zum Geburtstag mein bester, hoffe die Trutten beißen heute ordentlich 

|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g​


----------



## nemles (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|laola:|laola:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Peterle

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g​


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guuuuten morgen zusammen ....Noch 3 Tage dann geht es auf Makrele mit den MFT´s  Freu mich schon riesig, die Windvorhersagen wechseln zwar im moment Täglich , aber ich denke das wird schon ^^

Für Alle die voher noch rausdürfen: Petri
Für alle die nachher rausfahren , sry , aber wir waren Jung und brauchten den Fisch ^^ *FG


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche,find ich Spitze von euch Jungs


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Danke Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche,find ich Spitze von euch Jungs



Na das war doch nicht ganz unnütz  Wir sehen uns bestimmt ma i.wo wos watt zu schlabbern giebt ^^ hehe


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Guuuuten morgen zusammen ....Noch 3 Tage dann geht es auf Makrele mit den MFT´s


 
Verwechselst du da nicht was?!? Du fährst mit den Kutterboard Jungs, von uns ist keiner dabei #c


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Verwechselst du da nicht was?!? Du fährst mit den Kutterboard Jungs, von uns ist keiner dabei #c



Joop, auch gesehen.... somit nehme ich datt zurück und behaupte datt gegenteil 
:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Boedchen
Vieleicht geht's nächstes WE an die Elbe, soll ich bescheid sagen?


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Boedchen
> Vieleicht geht's nächstes WE an die Elbe, soll ich bescheid sagen?



Ahhh bekomm ich nicht hin , wir haben da ja auch ein Treffen am 12-15.8 in Bad essen von den Kutti´s 
Wenn ich nächstes wo. end AUCH loswäre würde der Haussegen sehr schief hängen 
aber GERNE ein anderes mal
THX


----------



## djoerni (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers.

sonntag gehts mit dert ms freia von dornumersiel raus auf amkrele. kennt jemand den kudder? gibts da was zu essen oder selbstverpflegung?


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> moin männers.
> 
> sonntag gehts mit dert ms freia von dornumersiel raus auf amkrele. kennt jemand den kudder? gibts da was zu essen oder selbstverpflegung?


 
moin digga
wie schreibst du den??? oder ist schon Samstag abend :#2: und keiner hat's gesagt??? #c


----------



## Boedchen (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin, ja die Freia kenn ich. So weit ich mich darann erinnern kann war dort selbstverpflegung. 
Leider die letzten 5 Jahre nicht mehr mit draussen gewesen. waren davor 3 Jahre hintereinander da , immer kurz vor start abgesagt. 
Dann wünsch ich mal nen paar dicke makros und last was drinn 

@MFT-Chris , wenn du ein anderes mal losdackelst an die Elbe wäre ich sehr interessiert, aber evtl. haste ja lust dich mein treffen in Bad Essen blicken zu lassen


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> moin digga
> wie schreibst du den???



Digge Finger und IPhone passen halt nicht so gut zusammen


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Digge Finger und IPhone passen halt nicht so gut zusammen



Genau das! Scheixxteil


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

es soll ja leudde geben die nach durchzechter nacht da gute nacht geschichten hören und es so leise machen, dass sie den wecker nicht hören und den Longtörn mit der Karo verpassen


----------



## Boedchen (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> es soll ja leudde geben die nach durchzechter nacht da gute nacht geschichten hören und es so leise machen, dass sie den wecker nicht hören und den Longtörn mit der Karo verpassen



hehe...aber es giebt auch Leute die sich nach dem besäufniss in die Wanne legen um fitt zu sein und 6 stunden !!!!! Später von ihrem Angelkollegen geweckt werden und sich dann nimma bewegen können weil die aussehen wie ein MAN Männchen ^^
Auf dem wege dann gruss nach Tobi ^^


----------



## Yupii (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> es soll ja leudde geben die nach durchzechter nacht da gute nacht geschichten hören und es so leise machen, dass sie den wecker nicht hören und den Longtörn mit der Karo verpassen



so einen gestrandeten Wal kenne ich auch:q:q


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wie lange ich mir das noch anhören muss???


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wie lange ich mir das noch anhören muss???




|kopfkratmhhhm,ewig!|bigeyes



Aber warum steht bei dir noch Schessel,nix mit HH City?


----------



## Boedchen (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen zusammen 
Es ist Samstag morgen , sprich Angelzeit.
Petri euch allen da "drausen" die schon Ihrem Urinstinkt nachgehen.


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> |kopfkratmhhhm,ewig!|bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> Aber warum steht bei dir noch Schessel,nix mit HH City?



ab 01.12. offiziell...


----------



## Boedchen (2. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen zusammen .
Watt denn hier los? 2 Tage kampfpause 
Na dann lass ich mal nen gruss hier , auch an die die ich das wo end kennenlernen durfte 
Auf in eine neue Woche


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Makrelenangeln war gestern Top. Hatten zu dritt ungefähr 120 Fische. Ein paar Stöcker waren auch dabei. Der Kutter ms Freia ist absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## Boedchen (2. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Makrelenangeln war gestern Top. Hatten zu dritt ungefähr 120 Fische. Ein paar Stöcker waren auch dabei. Der Kutter ms Freia ist absolut zu empfehlen!


LOOOL, dann habt ihr neben uns geangelt ^^
Wir waren mit der Möwe dort


----------



## Boedchen (3. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen ihr da draussen ^^ hehe

Sagt ma , heist datt hier nicht frühschnack Team? 
Also : Aufstehen und ab in die Boote und an die Gewässer und Foto´s rinn ... 

In dem Sinne einen schönen Tag |bla:


----------



## djoerni (3. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> LOOOL, dann habt ihr neben uns geangelt ^^
> Wir waren mit der Möwe dort



dann seit ihr uns so auf die Pelle gerückt? 
Gestern Abend an der Weser endlich mal wieder anständig Aale gefangen. Fotos kommen wenn sie heute Abend vergoldet sind


----------



## Boedchen (3. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> dann seit ihr uns so auf die Pelle gerückt?
> Gestern Abend an der Weser endlich mal wieder anständig Aale gefangen. Fotos kommen wenn sie heute Abend vergoldet sind



Na da freu ich mich doch ma auf die Foto´s , obwohl son ding Live und schön geräuchert auch nicht schlecht wäre 

lg


----------



## djoerni (3. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hoffe mal das der olle Ofen noch halbwegs dicht ist... Letztes mal hatte er schon Probleme die Hitze zu halten...


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das der olle Ofen noch halbwegs dicht ist... Letztes mal hatte er schon Probleme die Hitze zu halten...




Dicht die Undichten Stellen mit GumGum ab,das Funzt super!


----------



## djoerni (5. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Peter. Werde ich mal machen. Hab gestern nen feuchten Kartoffelsack auf den Ofen gelegt. Ging auch. Aber abdichten ist natürlich wesentlich professioneller. Bilder vom räuchergut gibt's sobald ich mal wieder nen richtigen Rechner habe...


----------



## Boedchen (5. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wollst uns wohl hunger machen 

Moin aber erst einmal in die Runde. Hoffe auf eine stressfreie restwoche . Euch allen dickes petri

Bodo


----------



## djoerni (6. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hat noch jemand lust sonntag nach wismar auf die ms christa? mitnahme an der A1 ab Sittensen möglich.
bei interesse pn oder handy: 0170-9039674


----------



## HD4ever (7. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ! 
mhm ... verlockendes Angebot - aber glaub wird wohl nix. 
war ne weile hier nicht mehr online - was geht denn so auf der Ostsee ?


----------



## djoerni (7. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Laut aktuellen fangmeldungen sind wohl 30 Fische pro Nase da im Moment normal... Uberlegs dir. Zu zweit macht es mehr Spaß!


----------



## HD4ever (7. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo - keine Frage ... ich will aber am Mo los, hab frei nach 6 Tage Woche. 
so ist familyintern verplant - sonst sicher mal gerne :m


----------



## djoerni (7. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dann viel Petri für Montag!


----------



## Boedchen (7. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen 
Tolles Angebot mit der Tour, aber leider Zeitlich nicht zu schaffen . SCHADE

Finde es aber mal richtig gut das sich HD4 mal wieder blicken läst 
Also WCB


----------



## HD4ever (7. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Dann viel Petri für Montag!




grad mal besprochen das der Campingbus heute nachmittag anne Elbe gelenkt wird.
schön Nachtangeln und dann übernachten aufm Stellplatz nach ner zünftigen Grillsession |bla:
wofür hat man schließlich son Angelbulli :q
hier waren wir gestern anner Elbe - konnte leider beim Zander- und Aale fangen nur zugucken ...
heute abend gehts dann aber los


----------



## HD4ever (8. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie wars in Wismar ???
ich hab gestern nur die Würmer an die Krabben verfüttert |uhoh:


----------



## Boedchen (9. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wie wars in Wismar ???
> ich hab gestern nur die Würmer an die Krabben verfüttert |uhoh:



Moin Moin , 
Ist das auf dem Bild dein WoMo? Da erblasse ich ja mal ganz locker vor Neid 
Sind nächstes wochenende am MLK nähe OS. Wenn du es einrichten kannst lass dich doch ma blicken 
LG
Und dickes Petri an alle die angeln dürfen ^^


----------



## djoerni (9. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wismar war der Hammer. Erster stop, gummifisch absinken lassen und Fisch. Zweiter wurf das gleiche, dritter ebenso... Hatte insgesamt ca. 74 stück. Habe ich so noch nie nicht erlebt! Unglaublich!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hört sich echt genial an! Eckernförder Bucht war mit 30 ü45 igern auch sehr gut, auch wenn es nicht viel im Verhältnis zu Wismar ist- echt der Hammer....


----------



## HD4ever (10. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sauber !!! 
hast du nen paar Bilder ?
wie waren denn die Größen der Dorsche ?
meine Tour gestern ist ins Wasser gefallen ... festgestellt das ich erstmal bei den Bremsen vom Trailer bei muß #q
man man man ... irgendwas ist immer :c
@Boedchen : Campingbus, nich Womo 
jo der olle Transit da rechts ... nen altes Gefährt, aber macht Spaß damit #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönes Ding, Petri Djoerni #6

jetzt ärgerts mich ein bischen das ich nicht mitgekommen bin


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mann kann nicht alles haben,


----------



## HD4ever (10. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee ... 74 is ja schon Streß aufm Wasser  |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Stress hat Jörn erst wenn Kleinköhler in der Nähe sind, vorher ist das wie Urlaub für den Kerle


----------



## djoerni (10. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Stress hat Jörn erst wenn Kleinköhler in der Nähe sind, vorher ist das wie Urlaub für den Kerle



genauso isses...:q fotos habe ich nicht. handyakku war leer. warte aber auf fotos von ein paar jungs aus hannover. die haben welche gemacht.
Größen zwischen 45 und 65cm.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mit den Jungs hab ich heute gesprochen, die waren ja ganz hin und weg....


----------



## djoerni (10. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

kann ich garnicht verstehen


----------



## raubfischfan!!! (10. August 2010)

*hendrik ist cool*

hallo


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde #h
alle ausgeschlafen ? :q


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wismar war der Hammer. Erster stop, gummifisch absinken lassen und Fisch. Zweiter wurf das gleiche, dritter ebenso... Hatte insgesamt ca. 74 stück. Habe ich so noch nie nicht erlebt! Unglaublich!!!


was für Farben hast Du benutzt?


----------



## Boedchen (11. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> moin moin in die Runde #h
> alle ausgeschlafen ? :q



Moin , neeee frag ma besser nicht 

Aber moin auch in die ilustre runde


----------



## djoerni (11. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> was für Farben hast Du benutzt?



gufi blau-weiss, jig schwarz-rot, pilker ostseeschwulpink.
war eigentlich egal.


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke,
diese Herrschaften habe ich auch immer in meiner Box, wenn ich sie nicht gerade mal wieder abreisse|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ist ja eher das Problem


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

streu Du nur Salz in die Wunden:c


----------



## djoerni (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wahrheiten kann man nicht wegdiskutieren


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du lernst erst mal richtig Knoten binden|supergri, dann kannste auch mitreden, Herr KKK:q:q


----------



## djoerni (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hatte ja nur eine hand frei zum knoten|uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> hatte ja nur eine hand frei zum knoten|uhoh:


komisch, für andere Dinge konntest Du die verbundene Hand aber benutzen:q:q

So, gleich ist Wochenende, ab zum Tackle-Dealer und für Sonntag noch mal ein paar Geschenkgutscheine umsetzen


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach gesagt
neue Woche neues Glück #d


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wismar war der Hammer. Erster stop, gummifisch absinken lassen und Fisch. Zweiter wurf das gleiche, dritter ebenso... Hatte insgesamt ca. 74 stück. Habe ich so noch nie nicht erlebt! Unglaublich!!!


petri zu der Ausbeute#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja ja Wismar, jetzt dachten wir sind wir mal ganz schlau und 
fahren Freitags und was ist los? Alle Kutter voll! 

Tolle Wurst, wollte doch gerne mal die neue Pilkrute ausprobieren...


----------



## djoerni (19. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> petri zu der Ausbeute#6



danke koop! 

@kai
sonntag ist was frei


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nix da, Montag ist das schöne Leben zu Ende und es geht wieder gen Mölle.

Aber um dem Spontantrip Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen wir die Kajakgeschichte jetzt mal angegangen! Ein Jahr ist noch zu überbrücken


----------



## nemles (19. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, morgen nochmal ran, dann ist Urlaub.:vik:

Ab morgen Nachmittag werden Sachen gepackt und Norgezeug sortiert :l War heute schon im Angelladen und hab gesündigt #d:q


----------



## djoerni (20. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@kai
jetzt doch wieder das leidige kajakthema???

@ tom
wann geht's lis?


----------



## knutemann (20. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dienstag morgen ist Start:l


----------



## nemles (20. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> @ tom
> wann geht's lis?




??? Meintest Du Liz? da muddu Dirk fragen, was im WW so abgeht, weiß ich nicht :q Und außerdem heißt das Wie gehts Liz und nicht wann geht's Lis :q#d


----------



## djoerni (20. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wurstfinger und iphone harmonieren nicht ganz so gut...

also nochmal nur für dich: 
WANN GEHT'S LOS?????
UND WOHIN????


----------



## nemles (20. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nu schrei mal nicht so #q

Dienstag morgen und ab nach Smöla :vik:


----------



## djoerni (20. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na geht doch|uhoh: viel spass da oben! hau ordentlich was raus!


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin die Herren,

@Tom,
fang mal ordentlich was und schreib mal wieder,dich liest man ja gar nicht mehr.

@Kai und Jörn,

Kayak ist voll geil,hab auch eins und das rockt total!
Morgen geht es wieder los.


----------



## Boedchen (22. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin @ All

Hey Sutje , müssen noch nen Termin machen @ Pilker 

Für den rest , dickes Petri


----------



## HD4ever (22. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin ! 
sacht mal .... hat jemand ne gute Empfehlung für nen Tele-Brandungsdreibein mit möglichst kleiner Transportlänge ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

So etwas?

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/article_22/undefined


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jo schon ganz gut ... aber vielleicht geht sowas ja auch noch etwas kleiner :q
soll ja eigendlich auch nicht an der Brandung zum Einsatz kommen sondern im HH-Hafen 
hab sonen normales Dreibein, aber mir fehlt da irgendwie die Möglichkeit die Ruten unten zu fixieren


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

grad mal im Keller gewesen .... ich denke ich werd meinen lüttes Dreibein mal etwas modifizieren mit der Alu-Schine ausm Baumarkt , denke das sollte klappen und erscheint mir auch soweit stabil genig.
aber erstmal 2 Kappen suchen für die Aufnahme der Ruten unten .


----------



## Yupii (23. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Haste nicht noch kleine graue Abdeckkappen von Abwasserrohren?Sowas habe ich damals für mein selbstgebasteltes Brandungsdreibein genommen.


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

stimmt ... die sind bestimmt gut !
das sind ja nur centstücke ausm Baumarkt ... da pack ich mal 2 mit ein wenn ich die Schiene hole #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

1,12€ beim Praktiker, hab mir gerade ein Transportrohr für den neuen Pilkstock gebastelt


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na denne mal bis morgen ... #h


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mhm .... glaub das wird nix mit meinem Lütten Rutenständer wie ich mir das so vorgestellt habe ... #d
die dünnen runden Stangen bieten leider zu wenig Auflagefläche
damit die Strebe für die Rutenaufnahme genügend halt findet .
muß mir wohl doch mal nen "richtiges" Dreibein zulegen #c


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ts .... nix los hier #c
hab heute mal wieder nen Versuch unternommen an die coolen Spoon Pilker ran zu kommen ... mla sehen 
so dann schon mal nen schönes Wochenende an euch alle #h


----------



## djoerni (27. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen!

irgendwer bock morgen wenn das wetter passt ne runde zandern?


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mhm .... bei mir wird das nix ...
aber bei dem Dauerregen auch #q

sacht mal .... 
ist das nicht nen geiles Bild welches mir ne gaaanz liebe Person hier ausm AB angefertigt hat ?! |bla:
kriegt nen schönen Ehrenplatz hier 

http://img836.*ih.us/f/trollingbild1.jpg/


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tolles Bild Jörg #6


----------



## djoerni (27. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schigges teil!


----------



## fischer696 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja das doch mal ein klasse Bild Jörg.


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jepp, echt ein schigges Bild #6

@djoerni
wat ist nu mit HH? meld dich mal 

werd' heute abend nochmal nen Schleicheransitz starten


----------



## nemles (28. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Geile Aufnahme!!! Das würde ich mir als Plakat anfertigen lassen.

Gruß von Smöla,
Tom


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Tom!

Wie läufts? Lass mal ein paar Bilder sprechen #6


----------



## HD4ever (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ihr Langschläfer ... #h


----------



## fischer696 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin,
kannst nicht schlafen?


----------



## nemles (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hey Tom!
> 
> Wie läufts? Lass mal ein paar Bilder sprechen #6



Hai Kai,

Naja, läuft ganz gut. Bisher Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt. Gute Fänge, wenn auch nicht in Unmengen und auch keine Riesen.
Aber noch haben wir ja zwei Tage. Heute wollen wir mal gezielt auf die Großen, vielleicht klappt es ja.

Alles in allem bisher Bestens. Bilder laß ich erst mal sein, dazu ist das Netz hier zu schlapp. Hab mich in die Wlan eines Eingeborenen eingelinkt und die ist nicht das Beste|supergri

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles klar Tom!
Ich drück Euch nochmal ordentlich die Daumen #6


----------



## HD4ever (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na dann haut nochmal nen paar dicke raus :m


----------



## djoerni (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

petri männers! Endspurt! Gebt alles!


----------



## nemles (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vom Winde verweht:c:c:c
Geplante Stellen waren zu gefährlich wegen aufziehendem Sturm. Ausweichstellen unergiebig bzw. falsche Driftrichtung.
Abbruch. Besser so.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So ein Schiet, na dann lasst den Scheidebecher mal herum gehen


----------



## Yupii (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

zu spät, den gibbet nur morgens um 7.00 Uhr auf nüchternen Magen


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tom...
ist ja echt Mist! Hab mal auf's morgige Wetter für eure Gegend geluschert (yr.no)........wohl morgen früh noch Regen (Wind 6m /s) , aber dann.............dann macht ihr den Sack zu!!!! 

Schönen Gruss an euch alle.........


----------



## nemles (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Scheidebecher wirken Wunder |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2769/p1000539a.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Astrein #6


----------



## nemles (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

18:40 Uhr von Regenwolken umzingelt:

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/5268/p1000543.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

10 Minuten später Weltuntergang:

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/6308/p1000544.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## djoerni (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri knuti!


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch Knute, das ist doch garnicht dein Zielfisch....|bigeyes|bigeyes|rolleyes 
Trotzdem Petri mein Lieber.......  Wenn ich das so sehe und mal rechne ( Knute 1,55m- 0,30m = dann hat der Leng ja gut 1,25m gehabt!! ) 

Wünsch euch noch Petri Heil und fette Beute ihr "Himmelhunde"


----------



## HD4ever (30. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schööööööner Fang !!!! #6


----------



## Yupii (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mensch Knute, das ist doch garnicht dein Zielfisch....|bigeyes|bigeyes|rolleyes
> Trotzdem Petri mein Lieber.......  Wenn ich das so sehe und mal rechne ( Knute 1,55m- 0,30m = dann hat der Leng ja gut 1,25m gehabt!! )
> 
> Wünsch euch noch Petri Heil und fette Beute ihr "Himmelhunde"



nee, nee knute ist nur nen Metermann, daher kann der Leng nur etwa 40 cm lang sein.
@ knute
digges Petri, haste gut gemacht mein Kleiner#6#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

In Angelrolfs Händen wäre es ein Regenwurm aber so ist das halt mit der Perspektive 

Spaß bei Seite, gebt heute noch mal alles Jungs da muss noch was "plattes" gehen #6


----------



## HD4ever (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönen Gruß aus Mainz in die Runde #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

  Knute, stimmt, haste wirklich fein gemacht mein Freund......aber wie Kai schon sagte, "flacher" sollen die Fische sein!!   (Denk immer an die "Super-Kveite", die du nur angeschnallt drillen könntest!!!!!)
Gebt heute nochmal richtig Gas.........


----------



## nemles (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

By the way:
Auflösung: Knutes Langwurm
1,48 M bei 28 Pfund.

Und wie es sich gehört: Catch and deep freece


----------



## djoerni (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> By the way:
> Auflösung: Knutes *Band*wurm
> 1,48 M bei 28 Pfund.
> 
> Und wie es sich gehört: Catch and deep freece



und wie gross und schwer ist jetzt der Leng???

duck und wech...


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> und wie gross und schwer ist jetzt der leng???
> 
> duck und wech...


 

 #6#6..............


----------



## nemles (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Heute noch mal die gestrige Stelle angefahren. Dritte Drift und bei Sunny dieses hier:

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/7458/p1000532d.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Kurz danach Abbruch wegen Starkwind. Schnell in den Hafen und nach dem Vermessen auf die Poserbank:

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/4131/p1000537p.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

1,42Meter, dafür aber 30Pfund!!#6

Wollten vorhin nochmals raus, aber Sintflutartige Regenfälle. Somit heisst es: Feierabend und Sachen packen.

Fazit im internen Wettbewerb: Knutemann hat den längsten und Sunny den dicksten.

P.S. fürs Einstellen der beiden Bilder hab ich über ne Stunde gebraucht. Scheixx Netz hier.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

PetriHeil Sunny alter Schlauchangler #6

@ Tom

Hab das untere Bild mal gedreht, geht von hier aus wohl ein Ticken schneller


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> *Fazit im internen Wettbewerb: Knutemann hat den längsten und Sunny den dicksten.*
> P.S. fürs Einstellen der beiden Bilder hab ich über ne Stunde gebraucht. Scheixx Netz hier.
> 
> Gruß, Tom




@Tom

und was ist mit Deinem......evtl. geschmacklich herausragend



Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Kai #h


----------



## Yupii (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sunny alte Küchenschlampe|supergri
das sieht ja richtig gut aus
Digges Petri#6
Hoffentlich kriegste das Grinsen wieder aus Deinem Gesicht|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hut ab Sunny, 
hatten ja vorher drüber gesprochen, dass es auch nicht dein "Zielfisch" ist, aber schönes Ding!!!!!#6:k Dann ist ja endlich deine "Durststrecke" überstanden!!!!!!!:m Und wir nehmen dich ganz beruhigt mit nach Rügen!!!
Und GOTT SEI DANK!!!!!! Sonst hätte dich da jemand genau 302 Tage lang (siehe unsere Signatur!!) geärgert!!!!! Der Count Down läuft!!
Also, fahrt vorsichtig und kommt gut nach hause!!!!!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Digges Petri der Norgebande #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

tach Männers ! 
wer war am We los und het was schönes erwischen können ? |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mahlzeit!

Jo aber "nur" Barschangeln 

War trotzdem kurzweilig und die Menge hat gestimmt #6

Mit der neuen UL Combo hat das richtig Bock gemacht, wenn auch die 
Größen nicht das was man als groß bezeichnet 





Wo finde ich eigentlich den reich bebilderten Bericht zur Smölatour?


----------



## gotosc (7. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer !!!
Hier mal ein kurzer Beitrag aus Leines-Norge....  leider diesmal nicht "3 Mann in einem Boot".......   |krach:    aber Fisch satt bis dato nur................... OHNE HEILBUTT  #c#q   bis jetzt


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Fettes Petri Chrischan! 3 Mann in einem Boot bekommen wir auch wieder hin


----------



## gotosc (7. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dein Wort in Petrus Gehörgang Kai  |bla:    Petri Dank #6


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sieht ndoch gut aus ! 
klappt bestimmt noch mit nem Butt #h


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsch euch dann mal nen schönes Wochenende !!! #h
viel Spaß und auch Erfolg hoffentlich


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ! 
nachdem sich meine Nachtschicht nun so langsam mal gegen Ende neigt mal nen guten Morgen hier in die Runde ! #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist zwar schon bischen später aber Danke.


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|birthday: Ralf !!! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Ralf! #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> |birthday: Ralf !!! #h




Danke Jörg......Danke Kai.....


Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mensch Ralf,

von mit auch nur die besten Glückwünsche.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. September 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Danke Peter,

auf dass wir bald mal wieder gemeinsam  unsere Ruten schwingen........


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h*


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönes Wochenende euch allen !!! |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ebenso schönes Wochenende

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

jemand mal was von Dirk und/oder Liz gehört ? #c
Dirk abgemeldet ? |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönr Mist ... wollte gestern mal mitn Boot von Travemünde aus los ... aber war doch zu pustig |uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schade Jörg das Wetter war ja sonst nicht schlecht... In zwei Wochen ist endlich Prüfung, hoffentlich finde ich dann endlich wieder me(h)er Zeit.


----------



## Boedchen (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Einne wunder , und schönen guten morgen 
So , 5X Malochen dann gehts an die Küste zum Brandeln ^^ Freu Freu
Fahre nach Bad doberan , kennt jemand die Ecke von euch?

Eine Arbeitsruhige und ergiebige Woche euch allen


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nee ... kenne die Ecke nicht ...
hab auch noch 5 Tage - dann eine Woche Urlaub !
dann gehts den Dorschen mitn Boot an den Kragen ! #:


----------



## Boedchen (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du glücklicher 
noch 4 wochen bis ich auf LL bin ^^ freu


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Du glücklicher



das wird sich noch zeigen ...
wahrscheinlich dann wieder 5-6 aus O oder sowas ... |uhoh:
erstmal abwarten


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moinsen ! #h
man - ist das ein Wetterchen draußen ...
ich könnte ja glatt sofort ins Boot hüpfen |bla:


----------



## djoerni (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Jörg
Da würd ich glatt mithüpfen


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ... verabschiede mich dann mal für nen paar Tage ! 
mal sehen ich ich was zu posten habe wenn ich dann wieder online bin ...
schönes Wochenende schon mal an alle ! #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moinsen
das hört sich ja richtig gut an, viel Spaß beim Bootsangeln Jörg #6

Dem Rest auch ein schönes Wochenende :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ines (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris, auch mal wieder aufgetaucht!#6


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

war ein schöner Tag heute auf dem Wasser !!!!
herrliches Wetter und endlich dem AB mal wieder ein paar Betriebsstunden gegönnt ! :m
herrlich bei Ententeich dann doch mal Vmax anzulegen ...
gab keine Riesen, aber immerhin dann 8 schöne Küchendorsche.
Mein Lütter war völlig begeistert nachdem er seinen bisher größten Fisch alleine rausgekämpft hatte ( na ja - mit Landungshilfe schon ) ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Petri euch beiden #6 schicke Bilder


@Ines
ja nun  bin gerade am packen für Sonntag


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schicke Bilder #6


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja .. war schon ganz herrlich gestern ! |rolleyes
könnte ja schon wieder los ... |bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nabend
ich war heute am Forelllenpuff mit Micha und der Schuppenaalbande verabredet, anfangs noch recht frisch dafür später ein herrlicher Spätsommertag.

Als ich gegen 0800 am Teich ankam waren schon fast alle versammelt bzw. am fischen. Schnell die Ruten fertiggemacht und nach kleinen Montageänderungen ging es dann gut los. Ich konnte bis 1130 7 lecker Regenbogner verhaften  danach ging sogut wie garnichts mehr.

Der Grill wurde angeschmissen und der gemütliche Teil begann, begleitet von einigen Libellenpaaren im Liebestaumel :l gab es legger Würstchen an griechischen Feinkostsalat auf Fladenbrot #6

Das war mal wieder ein sehr gelungener Sonntag mit sehr netten Leuten und nu ab auf die Couch...

Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hört sich gut an !!! |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das hört sich doch nach Spaß an!


----------



## nemles (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, Jungs und Maden,
ich verpiesel mich mal auf die Ostsee 

Ab mit die Monika zum Dorsche plündern #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, Jungs und Maden,
> ich verpiesel mich mal auf die Ostsee
> 
> Ab mit die Monika zum Dorsche plündern #h


 
Dickes Petri Tom !!!!!  :m


----------



## Ines (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Erfolgreiches Plündern!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Tiger!

Schnapp sie Dir! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach Tom
...und wie war der Kuttertag? hoffe ihr habt schön zugelangt 

Allen anderen ein nettes Restwochenende #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Macker (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris richtig zugelangt wird erst am 14.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## djoerni (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hat am 13. Jemand Bock Kuddern?


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



nemles schrieb:


> So, Jungs und Maden,
> ich verpiesel mich mal auf die Ostsee
> 
> Ab mit die Monika zum Dorsche plündern #h


 
Moin Tom,
sach an, wie war die Tour??|rolleyes Kannst auch für deinen Bericht noch ein paar word-docs anhängen  
(oder biste noch am Filetieren ?? #6)


----------



## DorschChris (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@djoerni: welcher Kutter?


----------



## djoerni (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch kein Plan. Mal schauen.


----------



## Macker (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Überlegt euch doch ob Ihr am 14ten den Longtörn auf der Blauort mitmacht.
da sind einige leute auch hier ausm Board.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## djoerni (1. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ist das ne reine plattentour? Wann geht das los?


----------



## Macker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne is keine reine Plattentour bei den letzten touren war das so halbe halbe.
Die Tour is von 6-18Uhr kostet 50€ inkl Frühstück und Mittag.
Genaueres findet Ihr im Kutterboard

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Macker schrieb:


> @Chris richtig zugelangt wird erst am 14.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
so isses #6



djoerni schrieb:


> Hat am 13. Jemand Bock Kuddern?


 
kommst du, guckst du 14.  die longturns machen richtig Spaß


----------



## DorschChris (1. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris: Wie sind diese Touren so gebucht? Sehr voll?


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

immer gut gebucht, die Kutter sind aber nicht überfüllt, kein Makrelenangeln  ich glaub Eggi nimmt max.40 Angler mit.


----------



## celler (15. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin

Nichts mehr los hier bei euch?


----------



## HD4ever (16. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

grad nicht .... vielleicht mal am Wochenende - die Windvorhersagen sehen recht zuversichtlich aus |rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Waren das Wochende auf der Blauort am Sonntag war longturn :vik:

Nachdem sich der Sturm der Woche gelegt hat sind wir um 0600 bei 2-3 Bft und fast Ententeich auf die Ostsee raus.

Ich konnte 3 schöne Dorsche, 13 Platten und 3 Wittels mitnehmen, größter Dorsch an Bord(ich glaube) 58cm größte Platte 48, im ganzen kam ganz anständig Fisch raus

Danke an macker für die obergeniale Organisation und an Eggi und Crew für den (wie immer) Supertag auf See

Ich war das Wochenende davor von Freitag bis Sonntag auf Fünen und hab mir ein paar Brandungsplätze angeguckt und natürlich geangelt, was für eine geile Insel und nur 250 km von mir, ick hab mir verliebt in Fyn :vik: auch zum Blech oder Fliege werfen schöne Plätze dort :l 

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (16. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> grad nicht .... vielleicht mal am Wochenende - die Windvorhersagen sehen recht zuversichtlich aus |rolleyes


 
Ja, Windfinder sagt auch fast Ententeich am We.
Ich werd Freitag mal mein Glück in der Neustädter Bucht mit geliehenem Boot versuchen...



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Waren das Wochende auf der Blauort am Sonntag war longturn :vik:
> 
> Nachdem sich der Sturm der Woche gelegt hat sind wir um 0600 bei 2-3 Bft und fast Ententeich auf die Ostsee raus.
> 
> ...


 
Petri zur Strecke.
Platten scheinen dieses Jahr trotzdem nicht so der Hit zu sein.
Wenn wir in der Brandung angeln fangen wir überwiegend kleine und kleinste Dorsche. Ganz vereinzelnt mal ne Platte.


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@celler
Bist du das ganze WE hier oben? oder nur am Freitag, zeige dir sonst gerne nen richtig netten Platz an der Bucht, da gibt's auch ein paar Platten dazu


----------



## celler (17. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich bin das ganze We oben an der Küste.
Hab mir mit meiner Freundin aber nur für Freitag ein Boot geliehen.

Meinst du nen schicken Platz aus der Brandung oder vom Boot aus?
Platten wären nämlich echt mal wieder ne feine Sache...


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wo seit ihr denn unterwegs ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Kann dir auch für das Bootsangeln gute Buttplätze sagen, aber ob du soweit fahren willst ist die Frage, in der Bucht auf der Pelzerhaken Seite z.B. vor der Seebrück kannst du es mal probieren

Ich meinte aber eigentlich Brandungsstellen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## celler (22. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja, geange3lt hab ich in der Neustädter Bucht.
Gefahren bis zur Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken und die Kanten abgeklappert, fazit = kein Fisch .

Wir haben uns dann stückchen links hinterm Fahrwasser aufgehalten und haben uns gut besackt mit Dorsch.
Der Hering war auch da, haben wir aber nicht drauf geangelt.


----------



## Boedchen (29. November 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mal schnell und klamm heimlich mal nen netten gruss in die Runde werfen |kopfkrat
Euch allen einen schönen start in die Schneereiche Woche |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Noch jemand Bock mit zur 24 stundentour auf der seho am Freitag? Uns ist ein Mitfahrer krank geworden...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
morgen geht's endlich wieder los...longturn auf der Blauort :vik: hoffe das Wetter bleibt so nett wie es im moment ist 

naja ansonsten nix neues 

schönes Wochenende
Chris


----------



## HD4ever (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



celler schrieb:


> Der Hering war auch da, haben wir aber nicht drauf geangelt.




hab mir letztens mal wieder angewöhnt Pilker zu benutzen und diese im Verbindung mit nem Heringsvorfach ...
hatte sogar einen Dorsch dann auf dem Heringspaternoster |rolleyes


viel Erfolg Chris !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Chris!

Wüsche Dir viel Glück und bessere Fänge als wir letztes Wochenende gefangen hatten...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

thx 

@Kai
von wo aus seid ihr gefahren? auch von Laboe?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ne mit der Seho von Heiligenhafen aus. 
24h Tour und trotzdem nur vor Dahme herum geeiert...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist natürlich ätzend
morgen wird das hoffentlich besser laufen, Egbert gibt immer alles.
Hoffe nur der Wind läßt nochmal ein bischen nach  windfinder sagt 'ne 5 voraus


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na das wird spannend für Euch, unmöglich aber noch lange nicht.

Holt ordentlich was raus #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

naja, hab gerade ne Sturmflutwarnung für die Ostsee gehört, hoffe das geht überhaupt los #c

-----Fehlmeldung------ gibt nur ein bischen mehr Wasser wg. Wind aus NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---------


----------



## Ines (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na, viel Erfolg - ihr werdet den Dorsch schon schaukeln...:q


----------



## Boedchen (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Guten morgen,
Wie schauts denn an der Küste aus? Angeln noch standartmässig möglich? Oder sind Schnee / Wind so das sie die Fischrei stark einschränken?


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach
dat heißt standard, nicht standart...oder meinst du Stranddart??? 

vieleicht fragst du mal bei den Fischern ob die Fischerei eingschränkt ist, dat angeln ist möglich

schönen Tag noch
Chris


----------



## vazzquezz (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@MFT-Chris: Ähhhh ... wie wars?

Ich hoffe ja insgeheim immer noch drauf, dass Eggi das Plattengeditsche endlich mal sein lässt, aber damit wird`s wohl in absehbarer Zeit nix ... #t

V.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Krister
ja ne war leider garnix, sind nicht aus der Förde gekommen, die Welle die sich durch NO aufgebaut hatte war zu krass, haben vor der Kanalschleuse auf Hering probiert, leider nix, waren gegen 1130 zurück im Hafen und haben dann mit Eggi, Birte und dem Rest der Crew ein bischen Weihnachtsfeier gemacht.
Hab eine Freifahrt bei der Weihnachtstombola gewonnen :vik:

Danach mit Peter,Stühmper und einem anderen Kollegen noch mein Glück in Schönberg auf der Seebrücke versucht, aber dort haben die Wellen so draufgenagelt dass das Wasser durch die Bohlen hochkam.


Problem ist halt das die Leute Fisch sehen wollen und der Dorsch läßt sich ja gerne mal bitten, Platten dagegen sind meist 'ne Bank #c ..aber wem sag ich das  mir persöhnlich gefällt die Mischung aus Naturköder- und GuFiangeln, wie es auf den Longturns meist gemacht wird 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ines (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also, ich hätte auch mal Lust auf eine Plattfischtour. 
Ich schätze die Flachmänner (nicht zuletzt) in der Pfanne doch sehr, eigentlich mehr noch als den Dorsch.
Vielleicht können wir uns ja nächstes Jahr mal verabreden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Da würde ich wohl auch gerne mitfahren


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Ines&Kai
Bin am 16.01. auf der Blauort, ich frag mal wann die nächste Plattentour ansteht, ich wär dann auch gerne beim AB-Plattenstippen dabei  #6


----------



## Macker (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Also Spätestens am13.11.2011 da ist ja der Plattencup.
Aber am 20.02. machen wir nen Longtörn da ist auch ca der halbe Tag plattenjagen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ines (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Chris,
vor März wird das bei mir nichts. Aber dann gerne.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*










 
Wünsche allen MFT'ler und mitgereisten  ein besinnliches und frohes
Fest​ 







 Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frohes Fest Leute! #6


----------



## Ines (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dieser Bande hier wünsche ich natürlich auch ein frohes Fest!:m|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsche euch auch allen ein schönes Fest gehabt zu haben ! |supergri
hoffe der Weihnachtsmann war fleissig und hat ordentlich neues tackle vorbei gebracht ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin Jörg
naja tackle geh ich mir lieber selber kaufen, aber ein anständiges Vakuumiergerät hat unterm Tannebaum gelegen 

und bei dir?


----------



## djoerni (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> moin Jörg
> naja tackle geh ich mir lieber selber kaufen, aber ein anständiges Vakuumiergerät hat unterm Tannebaum gelegen
> 
> und bei dir?



sauber!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist doch schon mal was feines ! #6
nix zum Angeln --- habe ja genug im Keller rumliegen ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

VAC Geräte sind eine feine Sache, kein Vergleich zum 0815 Beutel.

Bei mir gab es in Angelrichtung eine neue Kamera und ein paar Thermogummistiefel.


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



djoerni schrieb:


> sauber!!!!


 
moin Joern
alles klar bei dir? Feiertage gut rumgebracht, wat macht die Arbeit?



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> VAC Geräte sind eine feine Sache, kein Vergleich zum 0815 Beutel.
> 
> Bei mir gab es in Angelrichtung eine neue Kamera und ein paar Thermogummistiefel.


 
naja wenn solche Sachen auch gelten :q hab ich noch nen 1a Angelschal und ein paar schön warme Angelhandschuhe bekommen :vik:

hier mal der Link zum Vacumierer klick mich was haltet ihr von dem? Ich hätte natürlich ein paar Klassen höher angesetzt, aber einem geschenkten Vacumierer schaut man nicht in die Kolbenpumpe, oder wie war das #c und solche Unmengen hab ich ja eh nicht zu verarbeiten


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hab mal ein paar Fotos gemacht

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/9958/cimg0507t.th.jpg http://img17.*ih.us/img17/7931/cimg0509d.th.jpg http://img713.*ih.us/img713/1403/cimg0511p.th.jpg

weiß nicht ob ich die Dose noch zurückgeben kann  die hat es schön zerledert
und die Naht ist so nicht zu öffnen, was will man mehr?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Angelschal.... 

Das Gerät passt schon, 2,5mm SChweißnaht ist gut und die Förderleistung locker ausreichend für unseren Hobbygebrauch.

Gute wäre es noch wenn Du den Saugvorgang per Knopfdruck 
abbrechen kannst bzw den Schweißvorgang manuell starten kannst.

So spart man sich das nervige gegratsche mit Küchenkrepp und kann zu dem
auch Flüssigkeiten einschweißen was gerade fürs flüssigmarinieren von Spareribs und Co. megapraktisch ist!

Tüten kannst Du billig hier erstehen, http://www.vakuumtuete.de/
das war bei meinem letzten Preisvergleich der günstigste Anbieter.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tüten kannst Du billig hier erstehen, http://www.vakuumtuete.de/
> das war bei meinem letzten Preisvergleich der günstigste Anbieter.


#d#d#d
also nee!!!!
selber drehen is wohl nich mehr???
:q:q:q
...und außerdem gibt's die doch im Supermarkt...


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Woher habe ich das bloß gewusst... 

Mal gut das ich den Satz mit dem "Saugvorgang" nochmal komplett umformuliert hatte....


----------



## Honeyball (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Der ist auch so noch stark grenzferkelwertig, aber diesen Monat hab ich Dich ja schon notiert...:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Donnerschlach.....


----------



## Yupii (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Herr Pflaume, Du bist sowas von einem Ferkel....#d#d:q
Das geschieht Dir recht:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Phöö, na warte wenn wir beide nochmal Tisch und Koje teilen müssen...


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sieht in der tat recht brauchbar aus das Gerät ...
glaub ich muß mir die Tüten auch mal zulegen #6

was anderes ... hat jemand mal Bilder von der Eislage in den Häfen ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Angelschal....
> 
> Das Gerät passt schon, 2,5mm SChweißnaht ist gut und die Förderleistung locker ausreichend für unseren Hobbygebrauch.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tütentip  und sorry wollte dich da in nichts hineinziehen. 
Der Saugvorgang läßt sich manuell abbrechen, ich bin zufrieden :q oder sagt man, in diesem Fall, befriedigt?!??? :vik: man weiß es nicht 



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> #d#d#d
> also nee!!!!
> ...


 
...selber drehen ist doch völligst out und garnicht mehr zeitgemäß |rolleyes



HD4ever schrieb:


> was anderes ... hat jemand mal Bilder von der Eislage in den Häfen ?


 
guck mal bei den Schuppenaalern, da ist ein Link, ich war am 18.12. im Hafen wollte ein paar Winterzander erbeuten, an einer von gefühlten 10 abgeklapperten Stellen war angeln, wenn auch nicht unproblematisch, möglich. Aber selbst dort 2 Abrisse wegen Schollenfang #d Angeln im HH-Hafen kannst du im moment komplett vergessen


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ich mir schon gedacht im HH-Hafen
wollte in meinem Urlaub eigendlich vor Weihnachten nochmal öfter los, aber hab ich dann komplett gestrichen.
meine wie es evtl so an der Ostsee aussieht ?
wahrscheinlich ja auch nicht besser befürchte ich .... |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wissen tu ich's nicht, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben das Neustadt auch dicht ist, Grömitz ist dann wahrscheinlich auch betroffen. Laboe müßte dank des Rettungskreutzers und der Kutter frei sein


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vorhin grad mal ne schööööne Doku entdeckt ...
falls mal jemand nen büschn Zeit hat --->>> klick 
schöne Bilder :k


denke die ersten Wochen im Jahr fallen wieder aus fürs Kleinbootangeln :-(


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

komm doch morgen einfach mal mit Kuttern?!? ist zwar nicht gerade lauschig warm, aber dafür haben die auf der Blauort ja 'ne nette Kombüse  ein Platz auf dem Heck wäre auch drin 






 Das wird bestimmt garnicht mal so Kalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn jemand spontan noch Bock hat mitzukommen, dann immer ran an die Tasten und bescheid gesagt.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja dann muß ich wohl mal bei Gelegenheit mit kuttern kommen ... #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Djoerni!* 

|schild-g|birthday:|schild-g |birthday:


----------



## Yupii (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@*KKK

alles Gute zum Geburtstag djoerni|birthday:|birthday:|schild-g|schild-g
*


----------



## knutemann (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|birthday: *KKK* (für nicht Insider: KleinKöhlerKalle, kommt von seinen Großfischfängen in Norge) feiere schön und dann bis Sonntag|birthday:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich warte ja noch auf den Tag an dem er seinen ersten Miniköhler durch Thönser Eisloch zerrt


----------



## djoerni (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Männers! Sehen uns Sonntag auf dem Eis!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g auch von mir !!!! #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Digga​ 








 
Ein kleines Geschenk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zu Deinem Ehrentag

natürlich auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag, ich war heute mit Peter und Jörg auf der Blauort und hab noch schnell ein paar Abschlussplatten und einen schiggen Dorsch gezerrt, hab bis gerade ausgenohmen, filetiert und vakumiert :vik:
War ein herlicher, kalter Tag auf der Ostsee.

Gruß Chris​


----------



## Fehmi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Chris
... hätte da auch noch eine Empfehlung für die Vakuukbeutel; die Firma cfpe bietet auch die (sog. goffrierten) Vakuumbeutel zu vernünftigen Preisen an; unbedigt mit vakuumtuete.de vergleichen. Beispiel: 12m Rolle x 20cm kostet bei vakuumtuete 11 Euro. bei cfpe 7,95 Euro; in 30cm Breite bei vakuumtuete 15 Euro, bei cfpe 9,95 Euro; bei den Tütenpreisen ist mal der eine, mal der andere günstiger - einfach mal reinschauen.
Grüße von der dänischen (verschneiten und vereisten) Grenze.
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke für die info ! #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Thx für den Tip @Fehmi


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

vielleicht muß ich mir auch mal nen neues besseres Gerät zulegen ... das was hier von Severin rumsteht geht zwar, gibt aber garantiert sehr viel bessere


----------



## Fehmi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Jörg
Die Standart-Geräte erzeugen gegenüber den Halb-Professionellen Vakuumiergeräten eher ein "laues Lüftchen"; sind aber deutlich günstiger und noch ein Vorteil: man kann damit die handelsüblichen Aldi-Plastikbeutel verschweißen. Die teureren Geräte benötigen auch noch die teureren (Goffrierten / von innen angerauten) Tüten; habe für mein Solis-Gerät bei Citi-Großmarkt 125 Euro investiert; mitlerweile bekommt man diese Geräte auch schon für 80 Euro; ein Angelkollege hat Glück gehabt und letztes Jahr ein Gerät bei Penny für 50 Euro bekommen (auch mit richtiger Vakuumpumpe) und ist sehr zufrieden (erzielt gleiches Ergebnis wie ich). Die Pumpen sind sogar so stark, dass sie die Flüssigkeit aus den Fischfilets saugen und so ein sauberes Verschweißen verhindert wird. Dann kann man mit einem Stück Küchenrolle den "Saft" bremsen (siehe vorherige Bilder) und bekommt so ein super lange hatbares Stück Fischfilet.
Gruß und guten Rutsch
Frank


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das alte Jahr ist jetzt bald futsch, drum wünsch euch Dir einen guten  Rutsch. Glück soll uns das Neue Jahr gestalten und wir bleiben  hoffentlich die alten!


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr, mehr Angelzeit und ein paar fette Fische am Band.


----------



## Fehmi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr an alle "Teilzeit-Verrückten", die es nicht erwarten können, wieder ans Wasser zu kommen. Zur Einschätzung der Situation ein paar Bilder von der Eislage in der Flensburger Förde.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen !!! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf in 2011 

@ Fehmi

Tolle Bilder #6 das kann ja noch dauern bis zur ersten Ausfahrt...


----------



## nemles (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allen ein frohes Neues #6


----------



## Boedchen (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Euch allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr !
Auf Fischreiche Zeiten und schöne gemeinsamme Stunden am Wasser bei dem Zweitschönsten Hobby der Welt.

Schönen Start in die neue erste Arbeitswoche#6


----------



## beschu (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moins Bodo,du bist auch überall zu finden,wo was los ist:vik::q(noch ein gesundes Neues!an alle)...gruss beschu#h


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ! war gestern in Travemünde ... nix zu sehen vom Eis und alles zugänglich ! 
auf dem Parkplatz stenden auch 2 geparkte Trailer .
mal sehen ob ich nä Wocheende mal aufs Wasser komme |rolleyes


----------



## Astarod (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ohh gut zu wissen:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Goil! Ab Donnerstag solls ja auch ziemlich tauig werden #6


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin in die Runde ! #h

hört sich doch gut an !!!! 
mal sehen wer sich dann ggf alles in Travemünde so trifft |supergri


----------



## Marco74 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn alles klappt, werde ich da sein!
Mein Boot ist grade mit einem kleinen Impellerschaden an Land, aber Samstag sollte es wieder Wasser sehen.
Hoffentlich wird der Wind nicht so extrem. Aber mit ein bisschen MV-Windschutz sollte es schon klappen ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ! 
gestern mal mit nen paar Kollegen telefoniert ...
Fänge der letzten Ausfahrten von Travemünde fast null |uhoh:
beim Einslippen alles eisfrei, auf der Rückfahrt dann schön auf ne Scholle genagelt und plötzlich beim ausslippen dann doch die slippe voll mit Eis ... |uhoh:
die ganze Trave ist hinter dem Fähranleger dicht, wenn das taut kann es durchaus sein das dann alles runter kommt und die slippe wieder zu ist 
ist momentan also alles etwas glücksache - mit den Fängen augenscheinlich sowieso ... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke für die info jörg!


----------



## Astarod (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Jip danke Jörg,dann brauch ich nicht mein Boot freischaufeln


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ... wünsche allseits dann ein schönes Wochenende !!!  #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Dir auch Jörg! Der Wind wird wohl eine Ausfahrt verhindern, aber vielleicht findet sich morgen mal eine strömungstrotzende Buhne wo man mal einen Gufi baden kann


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin an alle .... 
und ? warst du los am WE ? 
ich krieg ja bald mal Entzugserscheinungen ... Gufis baden ist halt nicht hier in HH ...
Forellensee bestimmt auch mist - zu wenig Eis füs Eisfischen, zu viel Eis zum "normalen" fischen :c


----------



## Astarod (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin 
Wir wollten Gestern eigentlich in die Brandung,aber nach den Berichten hier haben wir es gelassen.
Zu gucken sind wir mal an unseren Forellenpuff gefahren aber der hat zu,also heißt es noch warten bis es etwas wärmer wird:v

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das kommt noch mit den steigenden Temperaturen, am We hoffe ich auch mal.

Grüssle CD


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöööönes Wochenende !!! #h


----------



## HD4ever (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ! 
wer noch ne "preisgünstige" Bootsrute braucht - und nen Bode-Angelladen inner Nähe hat ..... 
dort sind diese Woche DAM Steelpower Bootsruten billig zu bekommen !
2,4 m - 2-teilig mit 12,20,30 und 50 Lbs --- *alle für 14.99 EUR*
wollte eigendlich nur mal gucken .... aber gleich 3 Stück eingesackt


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

Danke für den Tipp!
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=4765

worauf angelst Du denn damit?


----------



## HD4ever (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ne 12 lBs Rute kommt bei mir aufs Boot fürs Ostsee-"Tieffischen" bzw mal Wrackangeln .... 2 x 30 Lbs für Norge ....


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für den Tip Jörg,
aber kennt ihr die Ruten? Bin auch am überlegen ob ich zuschlage, aber so auf blauen Dunst nur weil die günstig sind #c ansonsten lauf ich morgen mal kurz zu Moritz und guck mir diese Ruten erstmal an?!?


----------



## HD4ever (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na ja ... zweifelslos gibt es garantiert bessere .... 
das sind Glasfaserruten - vielleicht etwas schwerer als andere,
aber machen nen guten und robusten Eindruck ! 

der Preis auf der webpage stimmte aber so auch nicht ganz ....
die 30 LbS Ruten standen da für 24.99 rum - wurden dann gerade nochmal runtergesetzt als ich da war ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke für die Info #6

Ich suche noch was fürs Naturköderfischen vom Ostseekutter, 
hat da einer von Euch noch nen guten Tipp?


----------



## djoerni (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hattest du meine Magna matrix uptide mal begrabbelt? "richtiges" naturköderfischen wolltest du ja nicht, oder?


----------



## HD4ever (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

was braucht man denn eigendlich so am gelben Riff ?
langt da ne 12 lBs Rute |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ja Jörni die fand ich auch echt nicht schlecht, dummerweise scheint die aber aus dem Balzer Programm verschwunden. Zumindest konnte ich noch keine Quelle auftun.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine Alternative?!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@ Jörg

Was ich bis jetzt so gehört habe von 100 - 500 Gramm Pilker je nach Wetter.
Ich würde da lieber mit +/- 30lb anreisen, so krass ist der Gewichtsunterschied ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Yupii (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ich habe ne 20lbs (Balzer Boat 20) mit GTI 321, ne DAM Steelpower 50 lbs mit ner WFT Big Deep Sea fürs Grobe ( ab 400gr. Pilker) und ne Charisma bis 190 gr. mit ner 460 Slammer bei ruhigem Wasser ( was bei mir noch nie zutraf|uhoh


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

die boardies denen ich die Bode 30 lbs Ruten in die Hand gedrückt habe waren alle begeistert von den Ruten zu dem Preis !!! :m


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab grad mal nen paar Bilder eines "getunten" Vakuumiergerätes gesehen .... vielleicht ja interessant für den einen oder anderen ?!
gute Geräte sind da ja schweineteuer - der Kollege hat an den Absaugschlauch seines "Billiggerätes" einfach ne Doppelubpumpe 
rangebastelt und damit die Luft abgesaugt ... 
so was hab ich nicht nicht gesehen - glaube mehr geht absolut nicht da an Luft raus zu bekommen #6
die beutel dann ganz normal mit dem gerät verschweißt.
die Bilder kann ich nicht zeigen sonst gibts wieder mecker wegen den Rechten ;-)
ich werd das auch mal probieren bei nächster Gelegenheit und dann eigene Fotos machen ... wollte mir eigendlich ja nen besseres Vakuumiergerät zulegen - aber das laß ich doch nun erstmal


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so .... windfinder sacht gute Bedingungen für Sa vorraus :m
morgen Boot klar machen und dann endlich mal wieder am Sa in See stechen !!! :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute Jörg! #6
Hol ordentlich was raus!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Jörg!

Edit: Trotz magerer Fänge digges P!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3214539&postcount=86


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*hier* ein paar Infos #h
nur einen kleinen Dorsch ... :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hehe da war ich wohl zu langsam mit dem Edit


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

das ist natürlich schade Jörg, aber immerhin mal auf dem Wasser gewesen...Petri trotzdem #6

underfished greez
Chris

P.S. Moin Kai


----------



## HD4ever (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*hier* mal nen schönes Video zum Thema Buttlöffel gefunden #h


----------



## fischer696 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das ja geil... Dank Dir


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

echt geile Bilder thx Jörg


----------



## Boedchen (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Mohooooin 
@Chris , 20te? biste auch da???


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin in die Runde ! 
schade - dieses WE wirds wohl nix mitn Boot bei den angesagten Windstärken #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> @Chris , 20te? biste auch da???


 
..war ich schonmal nicht da? Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hab ich auch schon bezahlt


----------



## Boedchen (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..war ich schonmal nicht da? Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hab ich auch schon bezahlt



*HUST RÖCHEL*
ähhm... naja, bringe was mit zum testen ^^ 
Errinere dich ans lezte Gespräch ^^:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> *HUST RÖCHEL*
> ähhm... naja, bringe was mit zum testen ^^
> Errinere dich ans lezte Gespräch ^^:vik:


 
kann mich nicht so richtig erinnern..hilf mir mal..


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja gerade ist's mir eingefallen...hab ich heute sogar schon drüber nachgedacht, bin ich absolut dagegen


----------



## Boedchen (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ja gerade ist's mir eingefallen...hab ich heute sogar schon drüber nachgedacht, bin ich absolut dagegen



OKI und Gebongt , obwohl der Kutter zwar in der gleichen Zeit X mal mehr abgiebt haste nicht ganz unrecht .
Ergo: Bleibt TABU


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

...geb ich dir absolut recht, aber man muss ja nicht noch was dazu kippen 

wie schon "drüben" geschrieben ...find ich gut #6


----------



## Boedchen (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...geb ich dir absolut recht, aber man muss ja nicht noch was dazu kippen
> 
> wie schon "drüben" geschrieben ...find ich gut #6



Psssssst... sonst bekomm ich wieder ärscher :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

so ... mal schnell nen schönes Wochenende gewünscht an alle !
laßt euch nicht wegpusten ... :q


----------



## Boedchen (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin zusammen

Noch 5 Tage  dann ist es wieder so weit !


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir moin in die Runde ! #h
wo gehts denn hin in 5 Tagen ?


----------



## Boedchen (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Laboe


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen
> 
> Noch 5 Tage  dann ist es wieder so weit !


 
Wat willst du denn am Montag in Laboe???  wir treffen uns Sonntag du Vogel |rolleyes

quasi noch *3 Tage* und der Rest von heute :vik:


----------



## boot (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin liebe Angelfreunde ich möchte mir gerne einen  Ghost Sideplaner selber bauen, kann mir jemand sagen wie lang die sind cm und wie hoch. Ich wäre echt dankbar weil ich echt langeweile habe und nach ner OP jetzt noch mindestens 3 Wochen Zuhause rumsitzen muss. lg aus Kappeln.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wie sehen die denn aus von Ghost ??? #c

hier gibts doch irgendwo ne Anleitung für den Selbstbau der finnischen sideplaner ... die nutze ich auch und die gehen supi.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bau lieber die finnischen. 2 Paar würde ich auch noch gebrauchen können


----------



## boot (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Ghost Sideplaner von A.S.O.Schau im I net. lg


----------



## HD4ever (1. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schon lang nix mehr los hier .... #c
kennt einer von euch die Ecken bei Boltenhagen etwas genauer ?
will mal öfter auf Mefo los ... nicht immer nur mitn Boot


----------



## Boedchen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schon lang nix mehr los hier .... #c
> kennt einer von euch die Ecken bei Boltenhagen etwas genauer ?
> will mal öfter auf Mefo los ... nicht immer nur mitn Boot




Hohohooooo
komm doch am wo end mit 
Dahme auf Mefo und nen bissl Bandeln


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt stechen wir Samstag von Kiel aus in See


----------



## Boedchen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Wir werden ne runde Brandeln 
und Sa. Mefo jagen ^^


----------



## HD4ever (1. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

viel Erfolg ! 
die nä beiden WE's sind bei mir leider verplant .. aber dann in der Woche ein paar Tage frei !
berichtet dann doch mal ... :m


----------



## Boedchen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin ,
husch , sachen packen und dann geht es endlich los 
Ostsee, wir kümmen 

@Chris, schau zu ob du nicht wehnigstens Sa. rüberkümmst.


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin moin an alle ! #h


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin ! 
war jemand erfolgreich am WE ? |kopfkrat
gab es silber ? oder noch mau wie wohl fast überall ?


----------



## Boedchen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin moin,
also Brandeln schauste dir am besten unter Brandeln an...
BIBBER


----------



## Furchi1963 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Musste mich über Eisschollen ins Wasser hangeln.....und........NullkommaNull.


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mhmn ...
weiß nicht ob ich mitn Boot morgen los soll ... :c
irgendwie schon drauf gefreut - aber hab die letzte Eisschollentour noch zu gut in Erinnerung |uhoh:
oder doch ma nur mit Spinnrute auf Mefo |kopfkrat


----------



## Ines (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hier hat ja noch keiner dem Kai zum Geburtstag gratuliert.

Glückwunsch, TorskNI! |birthday:


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na denn mal ran...


Alles gute zum Geburtstag Kai |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g

Gruß Chris


----------



## Boedchen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Huaaaaa.....
Ich gestehe..ich war noch eingefrohren ^^
Glückwunsch TorskNI


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

auch von mir :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin Männer
Habe eine Karte für die Dorschtage in Laboe vom 31.03-03.04.2011 abzugeben, habe einen Termin verschwitzt und nun sitz ich auf einem Ticket zu dieser geilen Veranstaltung...bei Interesse PN an mich

Gruß Chris


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielen Dank Ihr Lieben #6


----------



## Reppi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich, Kai !!


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> Habe eine Karte für die Dorschtage in Laboe vom 31.03-03.04.2011 abzugeben, habe einen Termin verschwitzt und nun sitz ich auf einem Ticket zu dieser geilen Veranstaltung...bei Interesse PN an mich
> 
> Gruß Chris



Die kannst Du doch Kai zum Burzeltach schenken:m
Alles Gute nachträglich|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir nachträglich alles gute !!! |wavey:


----------



## knutemann (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Voll verpeilt
also Kai, nachträglich|schild-g


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke schön #6

@ Norbi

Geile Idee! Dumm nur das ich in der Zeit den Golf von Mexico sowie die Gewässer rund um Floridas Süd-Westen beacker


----------



## Yupii (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

na, schon wieder durch:q
und gesund aus USA wiederkommen, sonst muß ich allein mit Deinem Boot los:vik:


----------



## Norbi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kai,Mexico u. Florida sind ja absolut der Hit,kenne die Gegend noch aus meiner Seefahrt.Dann kann ich Dir dafür nur viel Petri
wünschen.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke Norbi! Schau ma mal 

Yupii, du alleine auf meinem kutter geht nicht! einer muss 
doch den Kurs halten während du neue Pilker anbindest


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Tach !
hier mal nen paar live Grüße aus Boltenhagen |wavey:
schönes Wetter, aber Fisch- und Meerforellenmäßig nicht viel los .
hatte ja auf Südwind und etwas Wassererwärmung in Ufernähe gehofft ... aber nix - arschkalter Wind aus NO :c
na ja , grad mal meine Küchenzeile im Campingbus für ne warme Suppe angeschmissen, dann greif ich nochmal 1-2 Std an ...
schauen wir mal :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Schick Jörg! 
Drück Dir die Daumen fürs Silber #6


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

nix heute ...
war trotzdem schön am Wasser


----------



## Macker (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Allles gute zum Geburtstag Chris.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auch von mir|schild-g|schild-g zum Geburtstag Chris


----------



## Ines (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

|birthday:Glückwunsch, Chris!!|birthday:


----------



## HD4ever (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

auch von mir einen gaaaanz |schild-g !!! #h


----------



## Boedchen (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Naaa guuut, dann hier halt nochmal ^^
Hey chris, alles erdenklich jute , vernachlässige den freunde von B Thread nicht ^^


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Chris!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

*Hallo Chris,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag...
|schild-g|birthday:#g|birthday:|schild-g

Alles Gute und Gesundheit.


Ralf

#h#h#h*


----------



## djoerni (18. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alles Gute Keule!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Vielen dank für die netten Glückwünsche #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Boedchen (19. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na wenn wir schon so weit sind 
GUTEN MORGÄHHHNNN , so wochenend und ich MUSS mal nicht angeln ^^ Puhhhh#q
Und Ihr? wo gehts hin?:vik:

@Chris, bitte , macht 5€ ^^ hehe


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hey Cris, alte Socke! Von mir dann auch mal alles Gute nachträglich....:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schönes Wochenendgrüße in die Runde !!  #h
mein geplanter Bootstrip fällt leider krankheitsbedingt aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo#h

hat die MS Lana eine eigene HP (ich kann leider nix finden)?

hat jemand die Kontaktdaten und Preise vom Kutter?


Vielen Dank im vor aus für Eure Hilfe!


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## djoerni (29. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

falls du den Kutter aus Fynshav meinst, www.msnana.dk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nee, meine die MS Lana - gefahren von Klaus Brandenburg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

So, bin doch fündig geworden!

Ich meinte diesen Kutter

http://zebco-tv.de/ztv/mediadetails...rn&PHPSESSID=afd68d40a77e26bc361fc2626c736993


----------



## djoerni (30. März 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

man hat der kahn schlagseite


----------



## djoerni (1. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

mahlzeit!

hat morgen jemand lust auf kleinboot, kudder oder so? wo ist mir eigentlich egal. ausser einigkeit und forelle...


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

schöner clip der Butttour ! #6
da möchte man doch gleich aufs Wasser ... 
ich muß arbeiten das WE |uhoh:


----------



## knutemann (1. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

@Kleinköhlerkalle:q
Morgen Bock auf TT#c


----------



## djoerni (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

moin männers!

hat noch jemand nen tip wo man sich bei Großenbrode mit dem Boot rumtreiben sollte um Dorsch und Mefo zu überlisten? 
Ostermade soll ja nicht schlecht sein. Oder doch lieber Sagasbank?


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin djoerni,vor Marinleuchte soll es sehr gut abgehen was Dorsch betrifft#h


----------



## djoerni (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

danke norbi! das ist aber ein ganz schöner Ritt von GB aus.


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Man gönnt sich doch sonst nichts


----------



## djoerni (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ja nee is klar 
mal sehen was der reppi zu der gurkerei saget


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Auf jeden Fall,viel Petri Euch Beiden#h


----------



## Ines (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Viel Erfolg, djoerni! :a:a


----------



## djoerni (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Danke!


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Na dann auch noch mal hier, holt ordentlich was raus Jungs #6


----------



## djoerni (14. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Das werden wir! Hab so nen Bock auf angeln, das glaubt kein Mensch...
Gehe glaube ich gleich schonmal pilker und co polieren...


----------



## djoerni (16. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

sachen sind gepackt! um halb sechs gehts los nach großenbrode!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Attacke! #6



Nur der HSV...


----------



## frikadelle (17. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

ist der kai etwa wieder zurück aus florida?^^


----------



## Reppi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Braun gebrannt zurück aus Großenbrode.......Djörni hat es hinbekommen, dass bei jeder Drift nur 1 Quotendorsch gefangen wurde.....|gr:; Heringe haben wir überhaupt nicht gefunden; trotzdem super Tag auf dem Wasser !

Achja...............neee, Djörni ich verrate nichts..:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Sauber Männer! #6


----------



## djoerni (18. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Alter Schwede brennt mir die Birne! Da hilft selbst Aftersun nicht mehr!
Ihr hättet ja auch mehr fangen können 
War aber ein Super Tag auf See! Waren ganz schön dickfleischig die Jungs!


----------



## Yupii (18. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

djoerni hast Du auch geangelt oder Dich nur gesonnt:q ( für Insider: der schlafende Bär auf der Veranda:q:q)


----------



## djoerni (18. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

der bär hat den kahn gesteuert und die jungs an die fangträchtigen Stellen gefahren. Problem war nur, dass an jeder Stelle nur ein feister Leo stand.
Habe dann noch meine Dropshotrute mittig gekappt beim Anschlag...
Rute durch, Fisch weg...


----------



## Yupii (18. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du kannst doch gar nicht Bootfahren:q
Und als Grobmotoriker bist Du ja bekannt. Da kannste Dich ja mit Jens zusammentun


----------



## djoerni (18. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ich es kann. Nur das ich es getan habe...


----------



## djoerni (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Donnerstag geht`s wieder an die Ostsee nach Fehmarn/Heiligenhafen. Jemand in der Nähe über ostern? Wollte in die Brandung und evtl. noch ein bißchen auf mefo.


----------



## Reppi (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Denk dran, beim MeFo-Angeln hast Du ne Wathose an.....#h


----------



## djoerni (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Bin aber dichter am Ufer #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Nimm nen Eimer, eine Schirmmütze oder Schutzbrille, einen Helm, Sonnencreme und Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit mit! Man weiß ja nie....


----------



## djoerni (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Du bist ja nicht dabei! Helm und Schutzbrille brauche ich also nicht


----------



## Yupii (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

aber den Eimer, oder willste Die Ostsee verschmutzen


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Den Helm nehme ich ja noch auf meine Rechnung aber wie eine Möve fliegen kann ich leider noch nicht....


----------



## djoerni (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Yupii schrieb:


> aber den Eimer, oder willste Die Ostsee verschmutzen



zumindest nicht geplant!


----------



## djoerni (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Den Helm nehme ich ja noch auf meine Rechnung aber wie eine Möve fliegen kann ich leider noch nicht....



solch rabiate Vögel gibts nur in Norge


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

treffsicher würde ich mal eher behaupten


----------



## HD4ever (21. April 2011)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

wünsch euch allen ein schönes langes und sonniges Osterwochenende !  #h


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. April 2012)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin

Sagt mal was ist eigentlich aus Eurem Thread hier geweorden.
Seid Ihr gar nicht mehr im AB aktiv ? Lisi, Dirk etc.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## HD4ever (10. April 2012)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wünsch euch allen ein schönes langes und sonniges Osterwochenende !  #h



........gehabt zu haben !  :m


----------



## thomas19 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Moin,
meine Mutter hat heut wieder mal n guten Spruch gemacht.
Sie sagte ich würde lieber barfuss rumlaufen, als das ich auf Angelsachen verzichten würde.
Sie haut öfter mal so n Bolzen raus.
thomas19


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Sagt mal was ist eigentlich aus Eurem Thread hier geweorden.
> Seid Ihr gar nicht mehr im AB aktiv ? Lisi, Dirk etc.
> ...




Hi Markus,

ist irgendwie alles zerfallen. Viele der ehemaligen MFT'ler sind in anderen Foren oder Facebook aktiv.

Was der eigentliche Grund war, weiß ich auch nicht mehr genau.

Waren teilweise wohl aber die üblichen Meinungsverschiedenheiten   #c#c#c

Schade, denn eigentlich war es eine nette Truppe vieler verschiedener Charaktere.
Ich z.B, stehe noch mit einigen Ehemaligen, über Facebook und andere Foren, in lockerer Verbindung.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Gummiadler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hej ihr Meeresangler...
ich will mal versuchen den uralten Tröötopa wiederzubeleben.


Wir wollen in der Woche vor Ostern nach Fynshav.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben, wo gute Brandungsplätze für Anfänger/Kinder sind?
Also, wo man nicht ganz sooooo weit werfen muss?

Und vielleicht hat ja auch jemand ne Ahnung ob da irgendwo ein Forellensee ist?


Gruß vom Gummiadler


----------



## Fehmi (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Gummiadler
... das Brandungsangeln für Anfänger oder Kinder wird wohl sehr schwer werden; die Plattfische werden zwar in sehr guter Stückzahl und Größe gefangen, sind aber kaum mit der Angel zu erreichen; ein kleines Schlauch- oder Mietboot reicht aus und man steht mitten im Fisch ; ...aber vom Ufer wird es schwer. Eine Möglichkeit mit sehr guten Fangerfolgen wäre die Hafen-/Fährmole von Fynshav -  eigentlich verbotenes Gebiet, trotzdem aber gut besucht. Wenn man es riskieren will ... .

Der bekannteste Forellensee liegt kurz hinter dem Grenzübergang Krusa an der 401 Richtung Sonderborg; Lystfiskesö Frueskov; gut besetzt mit "Goldforellen" und separatem "Kinderbecken". Direkt auf Als gibt es auch einen kleinen Teich in der Gegend von Guderup (Egen Mölle / Erik Skött) - Fangerfolge? - keinen  Ahnung (ist nicht mein Interessensgebiet).

Ach ja, direkt in Sonderborg wird auch ab- und zu vom Ufer aus gut gefangen; im Bereich gegenüber vom Schloß. Dort lässt sich auch noch bei Sturm angeln - wäre also eine Ausweichmöglichkeit.

Ansonsten mein Tipp für Als / Fynshav: Mietboot.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Gummiadler (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team*

Hallo Frank! 

Vielen herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Wenn das Wetter passt, dann werden wir den Tipp mit dem Mietboot beherzigen. 
Einen Tag fahren wir eh schon mit Morten und seiner NANA raus. 
Mal schauen, ob meine beiden Jungs seetauglich sind... :-D 
Ein paar Pladde wären natürlich auch noch fein, aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Wir sind ja im Urlaub. 

Der Frueskov Teich hört sich ebenfalls vielversprechend an. 
Die zwei Buben sind nämlich große Forellenfans. Wenn dann noch Goldies dabei sind... umso besser! 

Ich werde berichten. 

LG 

vom auf den Urlaub wartenden Gummiadler 


Gesendet vom mobilen Gummiadler!


----------

